# TTC After A Loss... Race for the BFP! - 211 BFP's!!!



## Megg33k

I thought it might be nice to list names, dates of most recent loss, and then BFP dates when we have them. For future TTC After A Loss girls will see the possibilities! I will go through the "share your story" thread (that inspired this thread... thanks TripleB) and add the ladies in it as well. If you haven't posted or I miss you, just reply with your info to be added!

*
1st month of thread: 18  (18)
2nd month of thread: 9  (27)
3rd month of thread: 19  (46)
4th month of thread: 11  (57)
5th month of thread: 19  (76)
6th month of thread: 20  (96)
7th month of thread: 10  (106)
8th month of thread: 17  (123)
9th month of thread: 12  (135)
10th month of thread: 11  (146)
11th month of thread: 11  (157)
12th month of thread: 7  (164)
13th month of thread: 13  (177)
14th month of thread: 12  (189)
15th month of thread: 4  (193)
16th month of thread: 8  (201)
17th month of thread: 4  (205)
18th month of thread: 4  (209)
19th month of thread: 0  (209)
20th month of thread: 1  (210)
21st month of thread: 1  (211)
22nd month of thread: 0  (211)
23rd month of thread: 0  and counting! (211)
*
:bfp: *Date of BFP* *Username* :angel: Date of most recent loss (# of losses + # of stillbirth, neo natal losses, loss of any living child)


:bfp: ??? *sparkle83* :angel: 2006 (3)
:bfp: *Jun 2, 2010* *3yearsttc* :angel: Dec, 2006 (2)
:bfp: *Jan 21, 2010* *banana1975* :angel: 2008/2009 (1+1)
:bfp: ??? *mumanddad* :angel: Jan, 2008 (0+1)
:bfp: *Feb 3, 2010* *wantababybump* :angel: Jun, 2008 (2)
:bfp: ??? *bbhopes* :angel: Oct, 2008 (1+1)
:bfp: *Apr 4, 2010* *zoe87* :angel: Jan, 2009 (2)
:bfp: ??? *Dannib247* :angel: Feb, 2009 (1)
:bfp: *Jun 23, 2010* *danielle1987* :angel: Mar, 2009 (1)
:bfp: *Mar 4, 2010* *blondee* :angel: Mar, 2009 (1)
:bfp: *Jan 25, 2010* *babytots* :angel: Apr, 2009 (3)
:bfp: ??? *rockabyebaby* :angel: Apr, 2009 (1)
:bfp: ??? *Jaxvipe* :angel: May, 2009 (1)
:bfp: *Feb 15, 2010* *Stacey_89* :angel: May, 2009 (1)
:bfp: *Mar 15, 2010* *MissyMojo* :angel: May, 2009 (1)
:bfp: ??? *FBbaby* :angel: Jun, 2009 (1)
:bfp: *Mar 23, 2010* *c-demers* :angel: Jun, 2009 (2)
:bfp: *Apr 1, 2010* *somedaymama* :angel: Jun, 2009 (1)
:bfp: *Jun 7, 2010* *impatient1* :angel: Jun, 2009 (1)
:bfp: *Dec 7, 2010* *SammieGrace* :angel: Jun, 2009 (1)
:bfp: *Jul 26, 2010* *Jamaicabride* :angel: Jul, 2009 (1)
:bfp: *Aug 29, 2010* *AS1* :angel: Jul, 2009 (3)
:bfp: *Oct 1, 2010* *Groovychick* :angel: Jul, 2009 (1)
:bfp: *Mar 18, 2011* *BABYCAREY* :angel: Aug, 2009 (1)
:bfp: *May 30, 2010* *wish2bmama* :angel: Aug, 2009 (1)
:bfp: *Feb 20, 2010* *thesmiths88* :angel: Sep, 2009 (1)
:bfp: ??? *Ten* :angel: Sep, 2009 (1)
:bfp: *Feb 13, 2010* *tabbicles* :angel: Sep, 2009 (1)
:bfp: *Feb 27, 2010* *39YrMumtoOne* :angel: Sep, 2009 (1)
:bfp: *Jun 14, 2010* *SunShyn2205* :angel: Sep, 2009 (2)
:bfp: *Jan 10, 2011* *MrsCrabsticke* :angel: Sep, 2009 (3)
:bfp: *May 9, 2010* *TripleB* :angel: Oct, 2009 (1)
:bfp: *Mar 17, 2010* *KimmyB* :angel: Oct, 2009 (1)
:bfp: *May 21, 2010* *smiler79* :angel: Oct, 2009 (1)
:bfp: *Feb 4?, 2011* *maybabydoll* :angel: Oct, 2009 (1)
:bfp: ??? *LeaArr* :angel: Oct, 2009 (2)
:bfp: *Jan 22?, 2010* *Niffycat* :angel: Oct, 2009 (1)
:bfp: *Oct 26, 2010* *Mummytofour* :angel: Oct, 2009 (1)
:bfp: *Jul 6, 2010* *surreysharon* :angel: Oct, 2009 (2)
:bfp: *Apr 6, 2010* *Bella's Mamma* :angel: Nov, 2009 (1)
:bfp: *Jul 8, 2010* *SmileyShazza* :angel: Nov, 2009 (1)
:bfp: *Feb 12, 2011* *KittyKatBabe* :angel: Nov, 2009 (2)
:bfp: *May 14, 2010* *fluffyblue* :angel: Nov, 2009 (5)
:bfp: *Feb 4, 2010* *wanabamummy* :angel: Nov, 2009 (1)
:bfp: *Mar 24, 2010* *babyell* :angel: Nov, 2009 (1)
:bfp: *Nov 1, 2010* *babyhopes10* :angel: Nov, 2009 (2)
:bfp: *Jan 29, 2010* *BeanieBaby* :angel: Nov, 2009 (1)
:bfp: *May 4, 2011* *truly_blessed* :angel: Nov, 2009 (1)
:bfp: *Mar 23, 2010* *RileysMummy* :angel: Nov, 2009 (1)
:bfp: *Mar 27, 2010* *lolly25* :angel: Nov, 2009 (1)
:bfp: *Aug 30, 2010* *BizyBee* :angel: Nov, 2009 (1)
:bfp: *Feb 21, 2010* *nickynoonoo* :angel: Nov, 2009 (3)
:bfp: *Jun 16, 2010* *Rainbowpea* :angel: Nov, 2009 (1)
:bfp: *Jun 17, 2010* *julie_h* :angel: Dec, 2009 (1)
:bfp: *Mar 5, 2010* *sue247* :angel: Dec, 2009 (1)
:bfp: *Sep 9, 2010* *tinybutterfly* :angel: Dec, 2009 (1)
:bfp: *May 10, 2010* *hb1* :angel: Dec, 2009 (1)
:bfp: *Mar 12, 2010* *Tulip* :angel: Dec, 2009 (1)
:bfp: *Jul 20, 2010* *debgreasby* :angel: Dec, 2009 (1)
:bfp: ??? *Serene123* :angel: Dec, 2009 (2)
:bfp: *Feb 24, 2010* *chocolate* :angel: Dec, 2009 (1)
:bfp: *May 9, 2010* *QueenieMurphy* :angel: Dec, 2009 (1)
:bfp: *Jan 25, 2010* *starsunshine* :angel: Dec, 2009 (1)
:bfp: ??? *mika* :angel: Dec, 2009 (4)
:bfp: *Jun 19, 2010* *Daisygirl82* :angel: Dec, 2009 (0+1)
:bfp: *Jan 29, 2010* *WantaBelly* :angel: Dec, 2009 (2)
:bfp: *Mar 19, 2010* *Lolly W* :angel: Dec, 2009 (2)
:bfp: *Mar 11, 2010* *lilboo* :angel: Dec, 2009 (2)
:bfp: *Jan 23, 2010* *scarlett83* :angel: Dec, 2009 (1)
:bfp: *May 6, 2010* *rach83* :angel: Dec, 2009 (2)
:bfp: *Mar 20, 2010* *price27* :angel: Dec, 2009 (0+1)
:bfp: *Mar 9, 2010* *louise1608* :angel: Dec, 2009 (1)
:bfp: ??? *HappyJacky* :angel: Dec, 2009 (1)
:bfp: *Mar 24, 2010* *Hannah76* :angel: Dec, 2009 (1)
:bfp: *Jan 27, 2011* *Lincoln Girl* :angel: Dec, 2009 (1)
:bfp: *Apr 27, 2010* *MrsRoughton* :angel: Dec, 2009 (2)
:bfp: *Aug 18, 2010* *Charliemarina* :angel: Jan, 2010 (3)
:bfp: *Feb 3, 2010* *Dimbo* :angel: Jan, 2010 (1)
:bfp: *Jan 26, 2010* *Boozle* :angel: Jan, 2010 (1)
:bfp: *Apr 8, 2010* *Bexyboop* :angel: Jan, 2010 (1)
:bfp: *Feb 15, 2010* *Kaylz--x* :angel: Jan, 2010 (1)
:bfp: *Jun 14, 2010* *goddess25* :angel: Jan, 2010 (2)
:bfp: *Jul 16, 2010* *bumble b* :angel: Jan, 2010 (2)
:bfp: *Jul 11, 2011* *beadyeyes* :angel: Jan, 2010 (1)
:bfp: ??? *Truffleax* :angel: Jan, 2010 (1)
:bfp: *Jan 25, 2011* *groovygrl* :angel: Jan, 2010 (1)
:bfp: *Sep 19, 2010* *xshell79* :angel: Jan, 2010 (1)
:bfp: *Mar 23, 2010* *everthingX* :angel: Jan, 2010 (1)
:bfp: *Sep 6, 2010* *Aerdrie* :angel: Jan, 2010 (1)
:bfp: *Apr 24, 2010* *sar35* :angel: Jan, 2010 (1)
:bfp: ??? *w8ing4bean* :angel: Jan, 2010 (1)
:bfp: *Apr 17, 2010* *sincerevon* :angel: Jan, 2010 (1)
:bfp: *Jun 18, 2010* *Loren* :angel: Feb, 2010 (1)
:bfp: *Mar 22, 2010* *Wantabean* :angel: Feb, 2010 (5)
:bfp: *Jan 4, 2011* *doddy0402* :angel: Feb, 2010 (3)
:bfp: *Apr 12, 2010* *mrsG5* :angel: Feb, 2010 (1)
:bfp: *May 1, 2010* *emdeb* :angel: Feb, 2010 (2)
:bfp: *Sep 19, 2010* *cutelou101* :angel: Feb, 2010 (1 - Twins)
:bfp: ??? *Dazed* :angel: Feb, 2010 (1)
:bfp: *Sep 22, 2010* *mintypeas* :angel: Feb, 2010 (1)
:bfp: *Apr 5, 2010* *hmu04146* :angel: Feb, 2010 (1)
:bfp: ??? *Sydd* :angel: Feb, 2010 (1)
:bfp: *Sep 26, 2010* *Chase* :angel: Feb, 2010 (2+1 - 1 Twins)
:bfp: *Sep 14, 2010* *shiseru* :angel: Feb, 2010 (1+1)
:bfp: *Apr 17, 2010* *2016* :angel: Mar, 2010 (2)
:bfp: *Jul 5, 2011* *Kaylakin* :angel: Mar, 2010 (1)
:bfp: *May 27, 2010* *ROSSLOUN* :angel: Mar, 2010 (2)
:bfp: *Jul 24, 2010* *Jaymes* :angel: Mar, 2010 (1)
:bfp: *May 29, 2010* *kazimotto* :angel: Mar, 2010 (1)
:bfp: *Jun 29, 2010* *Vickieh1981* :angel: Mar, 2010 (2)
:bfp: *Jul 1, 2010* *sugartush08* :angel: Mar, 2010 (1)
:bfp: *Aug 21, 2010* *prgirl_cesca* :angel: Mar, 2010 (1)
:bfp: *May 2, 2010* *eclipse* :angel: Mar, 2010 (3)
:bfp: *Apr 19, 2010* *Josiejo* :angel: Mar, 2010 (3)
:bfp: *Jul 9, 2010* *Minimin* :angel: Mar, 2010 (3)
:bfp: *Feb 13, 2011* *NatoPMT* :angel: Mar, 2010 (1)
:bfp: *May 31, 2010* *mandy121* :angel: Mar, 2010 (1)
:bfp: *Apr 19, 2010* *ablacketer* :angel: Mar, 2010 (1)
:bfp: *Aug 26, 2010* *Lindyloo* :angel: Mar, 2010 (1 - Twins)
:bfp: ??? *Felicia* :angel: Mar, 2010 (1)
:bfp: *Jul 19, 2010* *lovehearts* :angel: Mar, 2010 (1)
:bfp: *Aug 12, 2010* *Mummy2Angel.* :angel: Mar, 2010 (1)
:bfp: *May 31, 2010* *sugrplum* :angel: Mar, 2010 (1)
:bfp: *Oct 19, 2010* *heva510* :angel: Mar, 2010 (1)
:bfp: *May 30, 2010* *KitKatBit* :angel: Mar, 2010 (1)
:bfp: *Jun 25, 2010* *Heulyn* :angel: Mar, 2010 (2)
:bfp: *Jun 28, 2010* *zoefromsussex* :angel: Mar, 2010 (1)
:bfp: *Oct 25, 2010* *lilly77* :angel: Mar, 2010 (1)
:bfp: *Jun 14, 2010* *Ava Grace* :angel: Apr, 2010 (2)
:bfp: *May 7, 2010* *mamaxm* :angel: Apr, 2010 (1)
:bfp: :bfp: *Mar 9, 2011* *maratobe* :angel: Apr, 2010 (3)
:bfp: *Jul 7, 2010* *posh* :angel: Apr, 2010 (1+1)
:bfp: *Jun 23, 2010* *Nixilix* :angel: Apr, 2010 (1)
:bfp: *Jul 4, 2010* *Chimpette* :angel: Apr, 2010 (2)
:bfp: *Sep 14, 2010* *Lucia* :angel: Apr, 2010 (2 - 1 twins)
:bfp: *Aug 8, 2010* *Beadette* :angel: Apr, 2010 (2)
:bfp: *Jul 9, 2010* *EpdTTC* :angel: Apr, 2010 (2)
:bfp: *May 29, 2010* *WannaB* :angel: Apr, 2010 (4)
:bfp: *May 22, 2010* *VGibs* :angel: Apr, 2010 (3+1)
:bfp: *Jun 17, 2010* *Lucina* :angel: Apr, 2010 (1)
:bfp: *Jul 7, 2010* *mushmouth* :angel: Apr, 2010 (1)
:bfp: ??? *Becs4410* :angel: Apr, 2010 (0+1)
:bfp: ??? *CaosDivino* :angel: Apr, 2010 (1)
:bfp: *May 17, 2011* *bluesky* :angel: Apr, 2010 (1)
:bfp: *Jul 18, 2010* *pea-in-pod* :angel: May, 2010 (3)
:bfp: *Jul 1, 2010* *roonsma* :angel: May, 2010 (3)
:bfp: *May 20, 2010* *alisarose* :angel: May, 2010 (0+1)
:bfp: *Jun 29, 2010* *Firedancer41* :angel: May, 2010 (1+1)
:bfp: *Aug 11, 2010* *Mrmojo1971* :angel: May, 2010 (1)
:bfp: *Apr 16, 2011* *babywanted73* :angel: May, 2010 (3)
:bfp: *Aug 17, 2010* *meow951* :angel: May, 2010 (1)
:bfp: *Jun 19, 2010* *msarkozi* :angel: May, 2010 (1)
:bfp: ??? *Rikki* :angel: May, 2010 (4)
:bfp: *Sep 16, 2010* *FierceAngel* :angel: May, 2010 (4+1)
:bfp: *Nov 7, 2010* *stacey_* :angel: May, 2010 (1)
:bfp: *Mar 17, 2011* *Jasa1911* :angel: May, 2010 (6+1)
:bfp: *Jul 14, 2010* *Sarah+3* :angel: May, 2010 (2)
:bfp: *Dec 24?, 2010* *lisamumof1* :angel: May, 2010 (1)
:bfp: ??? *1szfitzall* :angel: May, 2010 (1)
:bfp: *Sep 14, 2010* *Poisonwood* :angel: May, 2010 (3)
:bfp: ??? *puppymom32* :angel: June, 2010 (6)
:bfp: *Aug 31, 2010* *Rmar* :angel: June, 2010 (2)
:bfp: *Sep 20, 2010* *aussiettc* :angel: Jun, 2010 (3)
:bfp: *Oct 16, 2010* *strawberry19* :angel: Jun, 2010 (1)
:bfp: ??? *mlyn26* :angel: Jun, 2010 (2)
:bfp: *Jul 27, 2010* *parkgirl* :angel: Jun, 2010 (1)
:bfp: ??? *bellascar* :angel: Jun, 2010 (3)
:bfp: *Feb 10, 2011* *maaybe2010* :angel: Jun, 2010 (1)
:bfp: *Dec 12, 2010* *svetayasofiya* :angel: Jun, 2010 (1)
:bfp: ??? *princessjulia* :angel: Jun, 2010 (1)
:bfp: *Oct 7?, 2010* *Lynsay* :angel: Jun, 2010 (1)
:bfp: *Sep 5, 2010* *Lucy1973* :angel: Jun, 2010 (2)
:bfp: *Nov 20, 2010* *sunshinegirl* :angel: Jun, 2010 (3)
:bfp: *Sep 3?, 2010* *KatienSam* :angel: Jun, 2010 (3)
:bfp: ??? *nicole1980* :angel: Jun, 2010 (0+1)
:bfp: *Sep 24, 2010* *klcuk3* :angel: Jun, 2010 (1)
:bfp: *Oct 19, 2010* *Flybee* :angel: Jun, 2010 (1)
:bfp: *Nov 9, 2010* *Babyfever02* :angel: Jun, 2010 (1)
:bfp: *Aug 20, 2010* *MADLYTTC* :angel: Jul, 2010 (1)
:bfp: *Mar 30, 2011* *tryforbaby2* :angel: Jul, 2010 (1)
:bfp: ??? *africaqueen* :angel: Jul, 2010 (3)
:bfp: *Oct 18, 2010* *foxforce* :angel: Jul, 2010 (1)
:bfp: *Oct 11, 2010* *Sassy_TTC* :angel: Jul, 2010 (4)
:bfp: ??? *heart tree* :angel: Jul, 2010 (3)
:bfp: *Oct 24, 2010* *dan-o* :angel: Jul, 2010 (2)
:bfp: *Sep 23?, 2010* *fish girl* :angel: Jul, 2010 (1)
:bfp: ??? *Becci_Boo86* :angel: Jul, 2010 (3)
:bfp: ??? *moochacha* :angel: Jul, 2010 (4 - 1 twins)
:bfp: *Sep 26, 2010* *Fergie89* :angel: Jul, 2010 (1)
:bfp: *Nov 20, 2010* *raisin* :angel: Jul, 2010 (1)
:bfp: *Sep 25, 2010* *chevelle383* :angel: Jul, 2010 (3)
:bfp: :bfp: *Mar 2, 2011* *Tititimes2* :angel: Jul, 2010 (1 - twins)
:bfp: *Nov 8, 2010* *shelldodds* :angel: Jul, 2010 (1)
:bfp: *Dec 18, 2010* *susan36* :angel: Jul, 2010 (1)
:bfp: *Jan 15, 2011* *Fallen Angel* :angel: Jul, 2010 (1)
:bfp: *Feb 4, 2011* *Daniele89* :angel: Jul, 2010 (1)
:bfp: *Mar 1, 2011* *hopenfaith90* :angel: Jul, 2010 (2)
:bfp: *Aug 8, 2011* *gueyilla1985* :angel: Jul, 2010 (1)
:bfp: ??? *C&J* :angel: Aug, 2010 (2)
:bfp: *Dec 8, 2010* *reversal* :angel: Aug, 2010 (1)
:bfp: *Sep 17, 2010* *zippy4* :angel: Aug, 2010 (2)
:bfp: *Jan 31, 2011* *littlebabyno4* :angel: Aug, 2010 (1)
:bfp: ?*Aug 14, 2011* *Whitbit22* :angel: Aug, 2010 (1)
:bfp: *Apr 7, 2011* *ariesmandy* :angel: Aug, 2010 (1)
:bfp: *Oct 22, 2010* *Chelsea41205* :angel: Aug, 2010 (1)
:bfp: *Dec 6, 2010* *yogi77* :angel: Aug, 2010 (1)
:bfp: ??? *Shellhawk* :angel: Aug, 2010 (1)
:bfp: ??? *animalcracker* :angel: Sep, 2010 (1)
:bfp: *Nov 2, 2010* *babesx3* :angel: Sep, 2010 (1)
:bfp: *Dec 1, 2010* *Cupcake1979* :angel: Sep, 2010 (2)
:bfp: *Dec 3, 2010* *sequeena* :angel: Sep, 2010 (3)
:bfp: *Nov 24, 2010* *Lawa* :angel: Sep, 2010 (7)
:bfp: *Nov 7, 2010* *JackiePed* :angel: Sep, 2010 (1)
:bfp: *Feb 3, 2011* *grandbleu* :angel: Sep, 2010 (1)
:bfp: ??? *kdd0311* :angel: Sep, 2010 (1)
:bfp: *Dec 28, 2010* *eviestar* :angel: Sep, 2010 (0+1)
:bfp: ??? *babysimpson* :angel: Sep, 2010 (4)
:bfp: *Feb 26, 2011* *hoping* :angel: Oct, 2010 (4 - 1 twins)
:bfp: ??? *Round2* :angel: Oct, 2010 (2)
:bfp: *Feb 16, 2011* *Fairybabe* :angel: Oct, 2010 (2)
:bfp: *Feb 6, 2011* *jules1* :angel: Oct, 2010 (1)
:bfp: *Dec 8, 2010* *MissMummy2Be* :angel: Oct, 2010 (1)
:bfp: ??? *Tasha16* :angel: Oct, 2010 (5)
:bfp: *Dec 16, 2010* *LucyJ* :angel: Oct, 2010 (3)
:bfp: *Feb 23, 2011* *fides* :angel: Oct, 2010 (1)
:bfp: ??? *MinnieMone* :angel: Nov, 2010 (4)
:bfp: *May 25, 2011* *LunaBean* :angel: Nov, 2010 (6)
:bfp: *May 2, 2011* *MrsGAnderson* :angel: Nov, 2010 (1)
:bfp: ??? *sar0417* :angel: Nov, 2010 (1)
:bfp: *Dec 4, 2010* *Shashy* :angel: Nov, 2010 (2)
:bfp: *Feb 18?, 2011* *SuperKat* :angel: Nov, 2010 (1)
:bfp: *Jan 18, 2011* *Tigerlilies* :angel: Nov, 2010 (3)
:bfp: ??? *laura_2010* :angel: Nov, 2010 (1)
:bfp: ??? *mandy1985* :angel: Nov, 2010 (2)
:bfp: *Feb 28, 2011* *coco84* :angel: Nov, 2010 (1)
:bfp: *May 21, 2011* *honeybee28* :angel: Dec, 2010 (1)
:bfp: ??? *BFPSeeker* :angel: Dec, 2010 (2)
:bfp: *Mar 29, 2011* *jonnanne3* :angel: Dec, 2010 (7)
:bfp: *Jan 6, 2011* *kelly89* :angel: Dec, 2010 (1)
:bfp: ??? *1stbabylost* :angel: Dec, 2010 (1)
:bfp: *May 4, 2011* *truthbtold* :angel: Dec, 2010 (0+1)
:bfp: ??? *mrphyemma* :angel: Dec, 2010 (1)
:bfp: *Jul 26, 2011* *ovenbun* :angel: Dec, 2010 (3)
:bfp: *Mar 8, 2011* *ttcstill* :angel: Jan, 2011 (4)
:bfp: *Feb 18, 2011* *Rabbittchild* :angel: Jan, 2011 (5)
:bfp: *Mar 11, 2011* *stardust22* :angel: Jan, 2011 (3)
:bfp: ??? *pinkmeringue* :angel: Jan, 2011 (1)
:bfp: *Feb 25, 2011* *joey300187* :angel: Jan, 2011 (5)
:bfp: *Apr 27, 2011* *lynnb* :angel: Jan, 2011 (2)
:bfp: ??? *katiemc88* :angel: Jan, 2011 (1)
:bfp: ??? *Megg33k* :angel: Feb, 2011 (3)
:bfp: ??? *Amos2009* :angel: Feb, 2011 (7)
:bfp: ??? *Doodar* :angel: Feb, 2011 (2)
:bfp: ??? *hopefulmama2b* :angel: Feb, 2011 (2)
:bfp: ??? *Rumpskin* :angel: Feb, 2011 (4)
:bfp: ??? *Bittersweet* :angel: Feb, 2011 (5)
:bfp: *Mar 21, 2011* *Sarah12* :angel: Feb, 2011 (1)
:bfp: ??? *MsJMouse* :angel: Feb, 2011 (1)
:bfp: ??? *Ruskiegirl* :angel: Apr, 2011 (6)
:bfp: *May 18, 2011* *MissMaternal* :angel: Apr, 2011 (1+2)
:bfp: ??? *BabyRuby11* :angel: Apr, 2011 (0+1)
:bfp: *Jun 2, 2011* *Mellybelle* :angel: Apr, 2011 (2)
:bfp: *Jul 19, 2011* *waiting 4 bfp* :angel: Apr, 2011 (1+1)
:bfp: ??? *greeneyes26* :angel: May, 2011 (2)
:bfp: ??? *mommyandbump* :angel: May, 2011 (1+1)
:bfp: ??? *yorkshire* :angel: May, 2011 (2)
:bfp: ??? *padbrat* :angel: Jun, 2011 (5 - 1 twins)
:bfp: ??? *Embo78* :angel: Jun, 2011 (3)
:bfp: ??? *helenttc* :angel: Jun, 2011 (2)
:bfp: ??? *jenny25* :angel: Jul, 2011 (3+2)
:bfp: *Nov 21, 2011* *cla* :angel: Jul, 2011 (4)
:bfp: ??? *MrsMM24* :angel: Jul, 2011 (1)
:bfp: ??? *Sparkly* :angel: Jul, 2011 (2)
:bfp: *Sep 26, 2011* *petitpas* :angel: Jul, 2011 (5)
:bfp: ??? *Mrs.Garcia* :angel: Aug, 2011 (2)
:bfp: ??? *selina3127* :angel: Aug, 2011 (3)
:bfp: ??? *beachlover1* :angel: Aug, 2011 (3)
:bfp: ??? *butterfly00* August, 2011 (1)
:bfp: ??? *pink80* :angel: Sep, 2011 (2)
:bfp: ??? *Lamburai1703* :angel: Jun, 2011 (8)
:bfp: ??? *Razcox* :angel: Dec, 2011 (4)
:bfp: ??? *dawny690* :angel: Dec, 2011 (5)

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Our stats!!!*

*2008*
33.3-50% of our girls have BFP's!

*2009*
(parentheses show # of people in a given month)
Jan 100% (1)
Feb 0% (1)
Mar 100% (2)
Apr 50% (2)
May 67% (3)
Jun 80% (5)
Jul 100% (3)
Aug 100% (2)
Sep 83% (6)
Oct 87.5% (8)
Nov 100% (14) 
Dec 87% (23)

*2010*
Jan 82.4% (17)
Feb 61.5% (13)
Mar 100% (23)
Apr 87.5% (16)
May 87.5% (16)
Jun 65% (20)
Jul 85% (20)
Aug 77.8% (9)
Sep 66.7% (9)
Oct 71.4% (7)
Nov 60% (10)
Dec 71.4% (7)

*2011*
Jan 71.4% (7)
Feb 12.5% (8)
Mar N/A (0)
Apr 60% (5)
May 0% (3)
Jun 33.3% (3)
Jul 40% (5)
Aug 0% (4)
Sep 0% (2)
Oct N/A (0)
Nov NA (0)
Dec 0% (2)

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
​
If I have a / in your loss date, it's because I couldn't tell from your post when exactly it happened. Please let me know and I'll be happy to correct them! Same for anyone that I might have messed up your date for some reason or another! :hugs:

Bring on those :bfp:s!

~*BABY DUST*~

Time drags on, as months roll by.
Each month we say, "Just one more try!"
It seems our goal is out of reach,
A little one to love and teach...
A precious baby, to watch her grow.
Will it ever happen? We need to know!
As the days pass by, we all lose hope.
We wonder how we're going to cope.
The OPKs, the temperature chart,
The knowledge we hope they will impart.
The baby dance then our legs in the air,
To Mr. Storky, a silent prayer.
Soup in the bowl and sticky beans,
Our husbands don't know what it means.
The two week wait, the early tests,
Squeezing to check for tender breasts!
The urge to to test that we try and fight.
We always fail, try as we might.
With hopeful hearts, we pee on a stick!
Please let our charts be triphasic!
Is there a line? We strain our eyes.
We're waiting for that grand surprise!
We need a BFP to end our plight!
So,we hold the stick we hold up to the light.
We dissect the cartridge to photograph the test,
Every day we just get more obsessed!
Just two pink lines, it's all we ask,
So we'll know we've finally completed our task.
With heavy hearts, a BFN!
We promise not to test again...
Unless Aunt Flow just doesn't show!
That is when we'll truly know!
We'll wait and hope, worry and cry.
We'll symptom spot until we nearly die!
But, our time will come... in this I trust!
I wish you PMA and BABY DUST!​
*******************************************************************************************

Off Topic: Codes for requested "smilies"... sort of!

DUST

https://i43.tinypic.com/2wcr68h.gif

Code (no *'s): [*IMG]https://i43.tinypic.com/2wcr68h.gif[*/IMG]

and

BFE

https://i43.tinypic.com/vr4mqa.gif

Code (no *'s): [*IMG]https://i43.tinypic.com/vr4mqa.gif[*/IMG]


----------



## Beadette

Sounds great Meg! x


----------



## Serene123

So do we put our names down after we get our next :bfp: or before?


----------



## Bella's Mamma

Hey Megg, Great idea hon.

Mine was a MMC on the 25th November, I was ten weeks. Hoping for my BFP this cycle pleeeease!


----------



## Serene123

My last one was 5th Dec x


----------



## Megg33k

Thanks! Yeah, before Toria... That way we can watch those ???'s turn into dates! :) I'll update now!

Bella - If it was up to me, you'd have it! :hugs: I'd like the same! :)


----------



## TripleB

What a fab idea Megg, I love it! Can't wait to see some of those BFPs getting dates after them - good luck all!


----------



## Serene123

Maybe you could put how many losses too, so people can see it's possible to have a successful pregnancy after -- number of losses?


----------



## Megg33k

I could totally do that... maybe a (#) at the end there? Uhm... lemme have a look!

Edit: Have added them... I put 2 for you Toria... but I could be wrong! Please correct me if I am!


----------



## blondee

Hi Meg33k,

I had an mmc in March 2009, could you pls add me?

I LOVE this thread, it's exactly the kind of thing we need to give us hope.

Thank you so much for doing this.

M X


----------



## fluffyblue

Hey babe last loss Nov 09 xx


----------



## Megg33k

I'm happy to do this... I just hope it helps us all find the hope we need! I've added you girls... since I'm posting # of losses... let me know if I have any of them wrong!


----------



## dan-o

My loss was in march 2009 xx


----------



## Serene123

2 is right x

Hopefully we'll all be leaving hope in here soon x


----------



## KittyKatBabe

Mine is correct, just hope I can have you update with the BFP in the next few months x x x


----------



## Beadette

Love this idea! Lots of BFP's coming our way in 2010!!! X


----------



## Charliemarina

hey huns iv now lost 3 beans the most recent being 4th jan 2010 could u add me huns thanks :flower:


----------



## scarlett83

My loss was December 2008


----------



## SmileyShazza

What a great idea - thank you Meg :thumbup:

I really hope we can see all those flashing BFPs with some dates next to them soon.

Good luck ladies :hugs:

https://www.sewingdouble.com/leslie/blinkie/adopted/BabyDust2sq.gif

To each and every one of you xxx


----------



## FBbaby

Hi Megg,
My loss was June 09


----------



## maratobe

great idea hun!
thank you for adding this, cant wait to see some lovely dates of BFPs very soon xx


----------



## starsunshine

Can you add me on too please


----------



## RedRose19

can you add me please.. i had a loss in march and nov.. thanks :)


----------



## BABYCAREY

Megg33k said:


> I thought it might be nice to list names, dates of most recent loss, and then BFP dates when we have them. For future TTC After A Loss girls will see the possibilities! I will go through the "share your story" thread (that inspired this thread... thanks TripleB) and add the ladies in it as well. If you haven't posted or I miss you, just reply with your info to be added!
> 
> :bfp: Date of BFP *Username* :angel: Date of most recent loss (# of losses + # of stillbirth, neo natal losses, loss of any living child)
> 
> 
> :bfp: ??? *Megg33k* :angel: Dec, 2009 (1)
> :bfp: ??? *TripleB* :angel: Oct, 2009 (1)
> :bfp: ??? *selina3127* :angel: Nov, 2009 (1)
> :bfp: ??? *KittyKatBabe* :angel: Nov, 2009 (2)
> :bfp: ??? *BABYCAREY* :angel: Aug, 2009 (1)
> :bfp: ??? *wish2bmama* :angel: Aug, 2009 (1)
> :bfp: ??? *maratobe* :angel: Dec, 2009 (2)
> :bfp: ??? *wantababybump* :angel: Jun/Jul, 2008 (2)
> :bfp: ??? *sunshinegirl* :angel: Nov, 2009 (1)
> :bfp: ??? *SmileyShazza* :angel: Nov, 2009 (1)
> :bfp: ??? *banana1975* :angel: 2008/2009 (1+1)
> :bfp: ??? *danielle1987* :angel: Mar, 2009 (1)
> :bfp: ??? *sparkle83* :angel: 2006 (3)
> :bfp: ??? *Beadette* :angel: Jan, 2010 (1)
> :bfp: ??? *wanabamummy* :angel: Nov, 2009 (1)
> :bfp: ??? *babyell* :angel: Nov, 2009 (1)
> :bfp: ??? *toriaaaaTRASH* :angel: Dec, 2009 (2?)
> :bfp: ??? *Bella's Mamma* :angel: Nov, 2009 (1)
> :bfp: ??? *blondee* :angel: Mar, 2009 (1)
> :bfp: ??? *fluffyblue* :angel: Nov, 2009 (5)
> :bfp: ??? *dan-o* :angel: Mar, 2009 (1)
> ​
> If I have a / in your loss date, it's because I couldn't tell from your post when exactly it happened. Please let me know and I'll be happy to correct them! Same for anyone that I might have messed up your date for some reason or another! :hugs:
> 
> Bring on those :bfp:s!

This is a great idea Megg!!
My BFP date was 28th june 09
i lost my baby on August 31st,i was exactly 13weeks that day but my baby had past away at 7+6
Thank you for making this thread it may help keep some of us positive 
x BabyC


----------



## Dimbo

Great idea Megg. Hopefully we'll all be graduating soon :hugs:

Username Dimbo, 1 m/c 7th Jan 2010


----------



## Minimin

HI Megg!!! can you add me. I had an ectopic Sept 09 and a MC 9th Jan 2010. I should have been 4w5d around then.

Thanks!

Minimin


----------



## wantababybump

Mine is 5 or 6th down in the list you made..

My first one happened december 25 2007 and my second one June 9 2008

Cant wait to start seeing us all get bfps soon!!

Thanks for this thread! xx


----------



## Jaxvipe

Hi Megg! 

My M/C was May 2009 

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## Megg33k

Okay, I'm in the wrong room as this laptop is a bit shite for updating... but I'll be making the additions/changes in the next few hours! I can't wait to start seeing dates next to those flashing :bfp:s... PMA! PMA! PMA!

Starsunshine... I've added your name, but I'm missing info! Did I miss your post somewhere?


----------



## Megg33k

Okay... I lied! I went ahead and updated in here! I don't know how to say this without sounding awful, but I'm going to try. It's kind of exciting to be adding names... even though each one represents pain. I mean, the pain... it's already happened and we can't change it... so each name, date, number... it represents a world of hope, possibilities, and potential! It's exciting because I'll eventually get to update each of those with your :bfp: dates that will become scan dates, birth dates, and baby pictures! We'll all get through this... from TTC After A Loss to Pregnancy After A Loss to Parenting! I just know we will! :happydance:


----------



## Beadette

Megg33k said:


> Okay... I lied! I went ahead and updated in here! I don't know how to say this without sounding awful, but I'm going to try. It's kind of exciting to be adding names... even though each one represents pain. I mean, the pain... it's already happened and we can't change it... so each name, date, number... it represents a world of hope, possibilities, and potential! It's exciting because I'll eventually get to update each of those with your :bfp: dates that will become scan dates, birth dates, and baby pictures! We'll all get through this... from TTC After A Loss to Pregnancy After A Loss to Parenting! I just know we will! :happydance:

I think you are right and I know exactly what you mean! We've all got to focus on that PMA x x x


----------



## Megg33k

Well, I'm glad it didn't come off as awful that adding mc's to a list was exciting... I didn't want it to sound like I enjoyed knowing how many people have suffered losses... just that all those losses will eventually be hope for everyone else who suffers a loss since we're all going serve as inspiration after our sticky :bfp:s and healthy babies!


----------



## QueenieMurphy

Hi Megg will you add me on for Dec 09.

Thank you x


----------



## chocolate

Great idea - I miscarried in December 2009 - 1st and last hopefully!
I reckon Ill be getting my bfp this month or next and it will be staying!


----------



## selina3127

great idea meg!!!! after this weekend i'll be in the 2ww can't wait already xxxx


----------



## Boozle

Hi Megg, could you add me please.
I miscarried January 3rd 2010 and it was my one and only :winkwink:

not waiting for AF and are back TTC since it was over :happydance:

I am unsure if and when i ovulated but the signs were there :thumbup:

Good luck ladies, we are due some now


----------



## Megg33k

chocolate - Love the name almost as much as I love the PMA!

Adding you all now, ladies! Bring on the :bfp:s!


----------



## TripleB

Great work Megg! You're so sweet having all that hope for all of us - thanks and here's a bundle of hope back at you for your BFP! X


----------



## Megg33k

Aww, thanks TripleB! I need some right now for myself, honestly! It's so much easier to be hopeful for all of you! I mean, 23dpo? Really? :rofl:


----------



## Stacey_89

Great thread :)

I got my first BFP on April 13th 09
Miscarried on May 31st @ 12 weeks


----------



## Megg33k

Adding you now! :hugs:


----------



## Josiejo

Hi Megg

I'd love to be part of this. I had loss # 1 in October due to ectopic. Hopefully :bfp: by the end of this month ..... symptoms looking hopeful!

Hope you are well btw. Jo xx


----------



## Megg33k

I'm as well as I can possibly be at this juncture! FX'd for your :bfp: in the next week! Very exciting! Someone has to be the first, why not you? At 23dpo, I'd think it should be me... lol... but something tells me it's not! :rofl: Adding you now!


----------



## LunaBean

I had a MC in October 09, and a chemical in December 09, duno if that counts as one or 2......... :shrug: I did think I was preg for a few small hours tho


----------



## WannaB

Oooo games to play, me likey!:happydance: Im due for another bfp this cycle so watch out ladies!:haha: MC was 8th December, funny I cant remember the date I married my ex but I remember the date of my mc! :rofl: Must have been more important hey!:haha: Two losses, sticky bfp on the way!!!!!:happydance:


----------



## Blue_bear

Had #1 MC Jan 17th and am desperate to start trying again!!


----------



## Bexyboop

What a great idea. My loss was Jan 2010, fingers crossed we'll start seeing BFP soon x


----------



## BeanieBaby

Hi Megg, great idea by the way. My mc was Nov 2009. xxx


----------



## hb1

I had a mc in Dec 09 - TTC now - please can you add me hx


----------



## sunshinegirl

Great Thread thanks for already putting me on the list. Shall be testing around 16th Feb if Af not here before. 

Sorry for all your losses, fingers crossed for the whole list to turn to bfp's in the near future xx


----------



## Megg33k

Lizzie - I haven't been adding in chemicals because it seems like most of the people who posted number of losses weren't counting them in their official number. I'd be more than willing to put your chemical as your most recent loss and give you a 2 if you like... it's up to you.

List is all updated! Can't wait for our first new :bfp:!


----------



## Tulip

*cough* MEGAN!! Ruby-roo, 15th December 09. :flower:

can't believe I've only just found TTCAL... I was a bit *ahem* busy last night :rofl:


----------



## debgreasby

debgreasby december 2009 1


----------



## truly_blessed

Hi Megg

I'm one MMC in Nov 09 if you can add me please.

Thanks x


----------



## Megg33k

I was just waiting for you gals to get here, Tulip and Deb! Impatiently at that! LOL Happy to add you to the list.. you too truly_blessed!


----------



## debgreasby

Lol, i am so slow i didn't realise it was open!! But I'm here, with bells on!

CD2 - yaaaaawn


----------



## Megg33k

Yay! Bells! lol


----------



## RedRose19

i got a faint two lines thursday :shrug: but not tested since.. but im 80% sure it was evap.. i really hate that!! gets your hopes up for nothing lol... god we can send ppl to the moon but we cant tell when a woman is pregnant sooner!! lol.. we ssud have some sort of test which tells u right after conception :rofl: cuz the 2ww is too hard


----------



## lolly25

Hi hun
My mmc was 12th Nov , and im hoping for a valentines BFP x x x x


----------



## scarlett83

I put the wrong year for my miscarriage, it was December 2009 not 2008! Also I got a :bfp: today! I'm still in shock was wondering why AF didn't arrive!


----------



## wanabamummy

Wow!!! Congratulations!!!!!! U must be so happy!!!!


----------



## WannaB

scarlett83 said:


> Also I got a :bfp: today! I'm still in shock was wondering why AF didn't arrive!

Well done hun!:hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

OMG scarlett!!! That's fan-freakin-tastic! So excited! I will fix the year and add you as our first post-loss :bfp:!!! I'm about to jump outta my skin I'm so happy here! :happydance:

Edit: Updated! I have to admit... that was exciting! :D


----------



## RedRose19

yayyyy congrats :happydance: :hugs:

well af showed for me.. so onto a fresh cycle... im charting this cycle... for the first time.. so still new to it lol


----------



## somedaymama

wonderful idea, megg! :thumbup:

My MC was June 14, 2009. :cry:


----------



## c-demers

somedaymama said:


> wonderful idea, megg! :thumbup:
> 
> My MC was June 14, 2009. :cry:

Mine was too :(


----------



## c-demers

Forgot to put that was my 2nd one, I am going to go post my story now also


----------



## Tulip

Congratulation Scarlett! xx


----------



## Beadette

Woo hoo! Congrats Scarlett!!! So incredibly happy for you xxxxx


----------



## tinybutterfly

great idea megs!

add me pls!

i lost our little one december 2009


----------



## debgreasby

Congrats Scarlet, may it be the first of many!! xxx


----------



## Megg33k

Adding everyone now! Glad to see you, TB... Well, as glad as I can be to see anyone in this section! :hugs:


----------



## KimmyB

Hi Meg, great idea! Only just found the thread, duh! 

My loss was ectopic in October 2009.

Can't wait to see all those flashy BFPs at the side of our names!
x


----------



## selina3127

congratulations scarlett whoop whoop!!!!! first bfp and many more to come, 2ww for me now f'xd for us all xxxxx


----------



## Megg33k

I went ahead and edited the order a bit. I didn't go by the exact date of loss... but I did put it in order by month... All of Oct together, Nov, Dec, Jan, etc. The order of the names within those months was completely random. It wasn't as easy to sort them as I expected to begin with... So, the names went in where I managed to click and paste. I just needed to see some order... the whole June, March, December, May, January thing was driving me mad!


----------



## Beadette

I can't wait for all those bfp's to be flashing next to a date!!!! X


----------



## Megg33k

Me too, honey! :hugs:


----------



## Kaylz--x

Hey hun can I be added please? 

Had a MMC in January and were TTC without waiting for AF. Looking forward to see some BFP's in this thread xx


----------



## Megg33k

Of course! Adding you now! Good luck! :hugs:


----------



## RedRose19

i feel good about the start of this next cycle :happydance: 
does anyone else chart?? im gonna chart this cycle.. not sure what to look for


----------



## Lamburai1703

Hey Megg. Mine were Sept 09 and Nov 09. Still waiting on that elusive bfp!


----------



## julie_h

hi megg...im new to this site and am just getting the hang off things..wouls it be ok to add me?? i miscarried 30th dec 09 and am hoping to concieve again asap!! thank u :) :):flower:


----------



## Megg33k

Or course it's okay to join us! Adding you both!

babyhopes - I chart... We'll get you through it and show you what to look for! :)


----------



## Tulip

Oooooh yes I love a bit of chartstalking, me!


----------



## Megg33k

Maybe we should have a thread all about chart stalking other TTCALers! Hmmm... *thinks of starting one*


----------



## Tulip

oooooooh yeah it'd be good to have all my favourite charts recorded in one thread :D


----------



## dawny690

Can you add me please hun have 3 :angel: last loss was oct 09 xxxx


----------



## goddess25

I had my miscarriage last weekend... and am hoping to conceive again very soon. Hope to be posting here again soon with a sticky BFP this time.


----------



## LunaBean

our first bfp! WOO!!


----------



## Megg33k

Adding you both now! :)

Also, the chart stalking thread is up for anyone who was interested and didn't see!


----------



## c-demers

Awesome job on this thread Megg, keep it up :D


----------



## Megg33k

Thanks, honey! :) Hoping to add a ton of new :bfp:s soon!


----------



## mika

hi i would love to be added to this :)

i have had 4 M/C over the past 14 months ish....

and i want my sticky one THIS MONTH!!!!! or i will stamp my feet and screem untill i get it


----------



## Megg33k

I'll certainly add you mika... When was your most recent loss (so I can add the date)?


----------



## dawny690

I think the next :bfp: will be Lizzie :D xxxx


----------



## mika

8th december :(


----------



## Megg33k

I'm on board for that! :)

Thanks, mika! :hugs: Sorry, honey! Your weren't much before me... just a week! :(


----------



## Tasha

This thread is fab :thumbup: I am pretty dopey though was thinking wow there is another Tasha with 4 miscarriages and a stillbirth etc :dohh::haha::haha:

I have had losses in 07, 08, 09. Can you put May 07 as my loss please? I know it isnt my most recent but it is Honey, hope thats not a pain? 

I am on CD 15, so about a third of the way through my cycle. 

Congrats to the first bfp and :hugs: to the girls who AF has got. 

Sticky baby dust to you all x


----------



## babytots

Hi sweetie can you add me please too! My most recent loss was in April 09 with Jessica. I am cd30/35 and 8/9dpo. Heres hoping that list is full up with our bfps soon! x


----------



## babytots

Hey hun didnt put all my details in that will teach me for not reading properly. my nickname is babytots and I have had 3 losses in total my 2 before Jessica were may 08 and july 08. x


----------



## deeder31

Had my miscarriage naturally on Jan. 7 2010, I was supposed to be 10 wks along but bean measured 8wks. Have been TTC since Jan 8 2010 when bleeding stopped. HCG level back to 0. Keeping my fingers crossed for my BFP cause right now my boobs are killing me LOL!!! 

So my m/c date is Jan 7 2010, with one loss


----------



## julie_h

thanks for adding me megg!! :flower: this is exactly what we need when we are feeling doubtful!! others stories of hope always lift me up and this is a wicked idea :)
everthing crossed for getting our bfp's !!!! :thumbup::thumbup: 

xXx julie xXx


----------



## bumble b

can you add me please megg, i had my 2nd mc on 3rd january 2010. fell on 1st round of clomid so decided to carry on with it this cycle. haven't been temping or doing opk's, just going to wait until valentines day to test if :witch: hasn't shown by then. good luck everyone.

fantastic thread by the way xxxx


----------



## Megg33k

Adding you all! No problem, Tasha! I'll definitely put your loss date as Honey's! :hugs:


----------



## Lawa

I am trying to conceive gain after a blighted ovum will sort the dates out later for you. THis is my 2nd loss


----------



## QueenieMurphy

scarlett83 said:


> I put the wrong year for my miscarriage, it was December 2009 not 2008! Also I got a :bfp: today! I'm still in shock was wondering why AF didn't arrive!

Congratulations Scarlett, your :bfp: has cheered me up no end. Hope you have a healthy and happy 9 months!!!!


----------



## Tasha

Megg33k said:


> Adding you all! No problem, Tasha! I'll definitely put your loss date as Honey's! :hugs:

Thank you so much hun :hugs:


----------



## Smiler79

Smiler79 had miscarriage on 28th October 2009. Hoping for BFP on Thursday (28th)


----------



## WantaBelly

Had MC on 12/7/09 after trying for over 15 months. Hope we get another BFP soon. Plan on testing around the 1st. 

Here's to all the Lady's!!


----------



## Megg33k

Lawa - Just let me know month and year of the last when you get a chance! :hugs:

WantaBelly - Sooo, since I don't know where you live... I don't know if 12/7 is Dec 7 or Jul 12! LOL


----------



## thesmiths88

Hiya, I'd like to join too please? Had a missed miscarriage, so don't know the exact date, but I had an ERPC so I'm going with that date - 10 September 2009, and was my first loss.


----------



## Megg33k

thesmiths - We all count the MC date as the day of the ERPC or bleed with a MMC. My bleed with my MMC started on Dec 15, but growth had stopped LOOOOONG before that. You're doing it right! Welcome to the thread, but sorry you have to be here! Same goes for the rest of you! :hugs:


----------



## babytots

Wow well only posted on this thread yesterday and got my bfp today! Well a faint one anyways can't quite beleive it at the moment in a daze lol. Keeping my fingers crossed that they get darker. Megg is it ok to wait til friday to put my bfp on the list as I am doing a digi then and want to see it in writing. THanks sweetie your doing a really good job of keeping the thread updated so well done you! x


----------



## Megg33k

Of course, I can definitely wait till Friday to post it! However, I am going to get really, really super excited for you right now! OMG OMG OMG!!! :hugs: CONGRATULATIONS! SOOOOO happy for you! :happydance:


----------



## Beadette

OMG babytots! Thats fabulous! so exciting x x


----------



## Jaxvipe

congrats babytots!!


----------



## SmileyShazza

I don't know I don't stop by for a couple of days and already we have two bfps to report!

Congratulations to Scarlett and Babytots :happydance:

Wishing you both a happy and healthy 9 months :hugs:


----------



## SmileyShazza

I don't know I don't stop by for a couple of days and already we have two bfps to report!

Congratulations to Scarlett and Babytots :happydance:

Wishing you both a happy and healthy 9 months :hugs:


----------



## Minimin

Congrats Babytots!:wohoo:


----------



## babytots

Aww thanks ladies keep having to pinch myself! Megg you can get excited as you want for me lol I know I won't be able to til I have my 20 week scan and know bubba is safe and healthy. x


----------



## LunaBean

congrats!!!


----------



## dawny690

OMG babytots :yipee: so so happy for you sweetie :kiss: :hugs: :dust: xxxx


----------



## wanabamummy

Yey congrats!! Such a pma thread!!


----------



## Tulip

Whoop whoop congratulations babytots!!


----------



## Jamaicabride

Can you add me please, I mcd July 09 & it was my first loss.
We are trying hard for a BFP in Feb!

Thank you x


----------



## Lawa

Megg I MC in Oct 09


----------



## posh

Could you add me? Joshua died 8 hours after he was born on 25th Sept at 40+10.
Thanks.


----------



## Megg33k

Thanks Lawa! :hugs:

Jamaica - I'll add you now! :hugs:

posh - Of course I can! :hugs: I can't imagine! :cry:


----------



## Minimin

:hugs: posh!


----------



## scarlett83

Congratulations Babytots! :wohoo:


----------



## dawny690

:hugs: posh :cry: xxxx


----------



## beadyeyes

Hi, 
I MC yesterday :( :( so 25/1/10 - was my first MC & pregnancy


----------



## Minimin

beadyeyes said:


> Hi,
> I MC yesterday :( :( so 25/1/10 - was my first MC & pregnancy

Oh Beadyeyes, So sorry- Sending you lots of love and :hugs:


----------



## dawny690

So sorry beadyeyes :hugs: xxxx


----------



## wanabamummy

Sorry beadyeyes... :hugs:


----------



## Amos2009

OOoh sis....can I be added now that we are officially trying again??? Latest loss- November 2009. One additional angel in July


----------



## puppymom32

yeah Amos so glad you are trying again.


----------



## WantaBelly

Megg33k said:


> Lawa - Just let me know month and year of the last when you get a chance! :hugs:
> 
> WantaBelly - Sooo, since I don't know where you live... I don't know if 12/7 is Dec 7 or Jul 12! LOL

Oh my Badd...........lol

It's December 7th.

CONGRATULATIONS Scarlett and Babytots!!!! Send some of that babydust our way..... I can feel it in the air!


----------



## puppymom32

Can you add me babes

Puppymom32 aka Amy last loss Aug 09 5 losses total.


----------



## shaerichelle

beadyeyes said:


> Hi,
> I MC yesterday :( :( so 25/1/10 - was my first MC & pregnancy

Im so sorry:hugs:


----------



## shaerichelle

Can I be added mc 1/21/2010


----------



## amazing26

can I be added as well? d&c 01/20/10.


----------



## puppymom32

So sorry ladies for your recent losses. Big Hugs.


----------



## Amos2009

puppymom32 said:


> Can you add me babes
> 
> Puppymom32 aka Amy last loss Aug 09 5 losses total.

Amy---so glad to be back and still recognize some faces. Here's a toast to 2010 and LOTS of BFP's and sticky beans!!!


----------



## puppymom32

Amos2009 said:


> puppymom32 said:
> 
> 
> Can you add me babes
> 
> Puppymom32 aka Amy last loss Aug 09 5 losses total.
> 
> Amy---so glad to be back and still recognize some faces. Here's a toast to 2010 and LOTS of BFP's and sticky beans!!!Click to expand...

Thanks babe 2010 will be our year. We will be bump buddies before you know it.


----------



## Megg33k

beadyeyes - So sorry, honey! Big :hugs: to you!

Amos - OMG! SIS! Of course! Didn't know you were officially back! Tons of big squishy :hugs: to you, my lovely!

WantaBelly - I actually did figure it out when I saw another post you had made. Usually I'm lucky enough that the day it happened is 13 or higher and then I don't have to wonder. I just know from one country to the next, it changes which way it goes. You type dates like I do! :)


----------



## Tasha

Girls I am so sorry for your losses, it is so unfair :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Tasha

I have to share with you, I am really excited and it seems so stupid but cycles have been getting longer and longer (use to be 30 days and last one was 44). I have had some ov pains yesterday and today (cd 16 and 17) and my cm is going all stretchy (sorry tmi :blush:) so that means _should_ have a cycle a 30/31 day cycle :happydance:


----------



## Megg33k

No such thing as TMI! That's wonderful, Tasha! :hugs: Congrats! Hoping you can post a :bfp: in the coming weeks!


----------



## Tasha

Haha Megg, dont think I will ever get use to share things to do with my cm or dtd etc :haha: Thank you, I hope we all get our bfp's this cycle and can all be bump buddies.


----------



## Megg33k

That would be fab! I didn't used to think I could tell strangers about my bodily functions or bedroom activities... but I don't even think of it now! I just tell, tell tell! LOL Funny enough, its just as easy in person... Went to GA to see my evil twin a week and a half ago and it all seemed quite normal to discuss!


----------



## babytots

Tasha said:


> I have to share with you, I am really excited and it seems so stupid but cycles have been getting longer and longer (use to be 30 days and last one was 44). I have had some ov pains yesterday and today (cd 16 and 17) and my cm is going all stretchy (sorry tmi :blush:) so that means _should_ have a cycle a 30/31 day cycle :happydance:

Thats fab news hunni! I bet you willg et your bfp now! I had a normal cycle this month and got my bfp so it must be a good omen! go get your man and get :sex: Good luck sweetie!!! x


----------



## Tasha

Hahaha Megg, I could never do it person. Not that I have anyone in RL to share this stuff with. 

Think I might be too late Leigh, I wasnt planning on BD until yesterday cos it seemed a pointless when ov wouldnt be for another 15 days (not pointless but ykwim), but we did BD not Sat, then yesterday and will be grabbing him when I log off here. So we shall see, I can handle a BFN though as long as my cycles go normal


----------



## WannaB

Well I suppose have to fess up and tell you lot I got a bfp, 4 to be exact, but mid mornings today made me feel a wee bit better as it was slighty darker! Now whether I get to keep it or not is another question, but for now bfp it is!:rofl:


----------



## Megg33k

Yay! I can put it up!!! Excellent!!! :hugs: I was waiting!


----------



## WannaB

Well I might as well tell here, got to tell someone!:wacko: Not like I havnt told before and then take it back, so whats one more if it all goes south?! :rofl:


----------



## Tulip

Whoop whoop again! Was waiting for it too :rofl:

as for talking about bodily functions a very dear Real Friend of mine has recently joined BnB, so I'm getting used to talking to People I Know aboutt it. So much so, I have to occasionally stop myself at work when I'm about to TMI!


----------



## WannaB

Yes I think from being on BnB, our bodily functions have become liberated!:haha: I dont even say TMI anymore!:haha: Now do you think I will be able to keep this a secret from hubby for the next 12 weeks or so??!! :rofl:


----------



## Megg33k

No way! You can't possibly! You know my number if you need to jump up and down and squeal about it with someone other than Ash though! :hugs:


----------



## maratobe

WannaB said:


> Well I suppose have to fess up and tell you lot I got a bfp, 4 to be exact, but mid mornings today made me feel a wee bit better as it was slighty darker! Now whether I get to keep it or not is another question, but for now bfp it is!:rofl:

:happydance::happydance::happydance: YAY!! congrats hunni thats great!!!:hugs:


----------



## wanabamummy

Yay!!! Gongrats !!! Any symptoms ? Whoop whoop!!!


----------



## WannaB

No! Just the insane urge to pee on every FRER I have in the house, and I have alot!:haha::blush:


----------



## Beadette

Excellent news WannaB xxxxx


----------



## Jamaicabride

Hi can you add me please, MMC July 2009 #1 @ 7weeks

Thank you! x


----------



## KittyKatBabe

Fantastic news girls, many congratulations, lets hope its the first of many healthy beans xxx


----------



## SmileyShazza

I don&#8217;t bother saying TMI anymore as I have learnt that nothing is too much information around here! 

Congratulations WannaB :happydance: Good to see a fellow POAS addict getting a fantastic result.


----------



## Minimin

COngrats WannaB :wohoo:


----------



## TripleB

Yay, huge congrats WannaB - 2 down and more to come this month I hope! x


----------



## debgreasby

Yay WannaB!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lolly25

Congrats wannab yay !!! :happydance:


----------



## Tasha

Congrats WannaB, everything crossed that it is a sticky one.


----------



## KimmyB

Congrats WannaB!!x


----------



## Bella's Mamma

Hurray WannaB! Fantastic news! Congratulations. I am sure ALL of us have our fingers crossed for a sticky one. xxx


----------



## selina3127

congratulations xxxxx


----------



## scarlett83

Congratulations WannaB!!


----------



## posh

Congrats wannab, I'm hoping that we are due more BFP's this month or early next!


----------



## Firedancer41

I would also like to be added. This is a nice inspirational thread, and I'm sending baby vibes to everyone!
I lost my full-term son 12 days post birth due to hypoxia (cause unknown). We were planning to TTC after my next AF (end of Feb) but this month we've been rather reckless, and I can't say I'd be too sad if I got A BFP sooner! My only concern is that he was delivered by c-section 11/18...However, physically I feel well healed and I never stopped taking my prenantal supps!


----------



## shaerichelle

Congrats WannaB


----------



## babyell

Hi Hun could you add me please...
Babyell Loss nov 09 (1)
think I included all info x


----------



## puppymom32

Congrats Wanna B So so so happy for you. Yay FXXX sticky sticky sticky. You will have to PM everything you did this cycle so I can try it all. 
Love
Amy


----------



## Megg33k

Firedancer41 said:


> I would also like to be added. This is a nice inspirational thread, and I'm sending baby vibes to everyone!
> I lost my full-term son 12 days post birth due to hypoxia (cause unknown). We were planning to TTC after my next AF (end of Feb) but this month we've been rather reckless, and I can't say I'd be too sad if I got A BFP sooner! My only concern is that he was delivered by c-section 11/18...However, physically I feel well healed and I never stopped taking my prenantal supps!

I wish there were a bigger :hugs: icon! I can barely type I'm :cry: so hard at your story. I'm so sorry honey! :hugs: I wouldn't be too sad if you got one sooner either! :flower:


----------



## Megg33k

I know she hasn't been in yet, but Lizzie_Moon also got her :bfp: and has announced it several other places... So, I've added her to the tally in the title too!

Still waiting with baited breath for adding you, babytots! 4 is prettier than 3!


----------



## Lawa

Ohhh congrats Lizzie!!!

I am so trying not to symptom spot lol only bloody 2DPO


----------



## Tulip

Whooooo yeah we are on a roll with the bfps ladies!!! Congratulations Lizzie! FXd for a sticky one xxx


----------



## puppymom32

Congrats Lizzie so happy 4 you. Keep them coming.


----------



## puppymom32

puppymom32 said:


> Can you add me babes
> 
> Puppymom32 aka Amy last loss Aug 09 5 losses total.

Megg not sure if this got lost in all the other post but can you please add me to the list.
Tx Amy


----------



## SmileyShazza

Oh wow congratulations Lizzie :happydance:

This is fantastic news - already 4 bfps! :yipee:


----------



## WantaBelly

I was just stopping by to check on the BFP count.... Whoo Hoo!!

CONGRATULATIONS LADIES!! 

I hope thats an indication of how the rest of the 2ww's will go ;)


----------



## WannaB

Yah for more bfps, keep em coming!:happydance:


----------



## babytots

Megg33k said:


> I know she hasn't been in yet, but Lizzie_Moon also got her :bfp: and has announced it several other places... So, I've added her to the tally in the title too!
> 
> Still waiting with baited breath for adding you, babytots! 4 is prettier than 3!

Lol hun sorry for keeping you waiting! You can add me now as the digi confirmed it this morning yipee!!! :happydance: hope theres lots more following soon!! x


----------



## puppymom32

Awesome news babytots Big Congrats sending u lots of sticky dust.


----------



## KittyKatBabe

Congratulations hun, wishing you and everyone else lovely healthy sticky baby :dust:

:happydance:


----------



## Megg33k

Yay!!! Congrats, babytots! Glad it confirmed it for you! xx :hugs:

Amy - Totally thought I'd added you... my bad! :hugs: Doing it now!


----------



## wanabamummy

Ahh congrats!!! Is this a lucky thread then!!

Hope so!!!!


----------



## puppymom32

Thanks Meggs. We r all gonna have dates next to our names soon. And chill in PAL together.


----------



## Megg33k

You couldn't have posted that at a better time, Amy! I've been sort of down all day and was just looking over the list with an awful feeling that I'm going to be the only name with ???'s left next to it at some point. You'd think I'd be more positive being ~2 weeks late with no :witch: in sight... but nooooooooo! LOL


----------



## puppymom32

So sorry you are still stuck in limbo Big Hugs hope it is just a very stubborn BFP. You cant give up hope we will get there I just know it.


----------



## Megg33k

To be fair, I haven't given it a chance since last Friday! So, it's been almost a week since I've tested! For all I know, I could have maybe gotten a :bfp: already if I wasn't so damned stubborn. But, I am that damned stubborn and I'm going to wait till Friday! :) 

Thanks for the pep talk though! I needed it! :hugs: Btw, just wanted to say what an amazing woman you are to be so positive and willing to help others with everything you have going on right now! You're really fantastic, honey!


----------



## puppymom32

Thanks Meggs you made me cry a little bit. I am here if ever anyone needs to talk.


----------



## Beadette

Wow! 4 BFP's already! CONGRATULATIONS!!!!


I so can't wait until its my name up there! x x x


----------



## Megg33k

Soon, Beadette! Soon!!! :hugs:

Okay... I feel strange saying things like "Soon, Beadette!" Anyone up for a name game? 

I'll start! My name is Megg and I'm a TTC obsessed :wacko:!


----------



## Beadette

Is Megg your real name?? x


----------



## puppymom32

Well Megg you know mine but its Amy not really puppymom LOL and I am just crazy.


----------



## sunshinegirl

Congrats to all you ladies with BFP's and here is to the rest of us turning our ???? into dates. xx


----------



## Megg33k

Beadette - Technically it's Megan... but I've grown accustomed to the girls on here calling me Megg and I kind of like it! No one that I've known in my real life would ever be able to work it out to switch over to it, but I think I might actually intro myself to new people as Megg these days. Sounds a bit more grown up or something... and I am almost 30 now! LOL

Amy - True! But you ARE a real puppy mom... its just not your name! LOL


----------



## Beadette

Well since we are introducing ourselves properly.............

My name is Nina x x


----------



## Megg33k

Hi Nina! You were one of the ones that I couldn't even ever GUESS at a name, so its nice to hear that you DO have one! :hugs:


----------



## Beadette

Megg33k said:


> Hi Nina! You were one of the ones that I couldn't even ever GUESS at a name, so its nice to hear that you DO have one! :hugs:

LOL! Yes I do! Bead is the unfortunate nickname of my other half! x


----------



## Megg33k

Ohhhhhhhh! I wondered! LOL If it helps, I call my OH "Kew!" I think he hates it a little bit! His name is Kevin, but when we first got together I was saying on messenger (met online) that I should probably start calling him "Kevvie"... and then someone pointed out to me that the "vv" looked like a "w"... Hence, Kewie was born and then shortened to Kew.. and now he gets "Kew Kew Kachoo" and "Kew-bert" and all sorts of things! LOL


----------



## Beadette

AhASh bless Kew! My hubby has many nicknames, none of them good! Lol! I just get called Neen by my pals (and one woman at work who's a little overfamiliar and shortens everyones name to act like she's your best buddy! Lol)


----------



## Megg33k

Oooh, gotta love those girls! My former best friend insisted on calling me "Magurb"... it was just a weird interpretation of my Megan... she kind of spoke her own language mostly... born and raised in the US, definitely KNOWS english... just had her own words for lots of things... a little crazy sometimes! I prefer NOT Magurb! :)


----------



## dawny690

:dance: I knew Lizzie was one to watch and congrats to you, babytots am so so happy for you sweetie, and the others who have :bfp:s well done :happydance: xxxx

BTW Im Dawn xxxx


----------



## Josiejo

Got my :bfp::cloud9::happydance:

OMGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Soooooo excited ..... with only one tube too :happydance:

Still early days, but chuffed to bits!

Jo xx


----------



## Beadette

Hi Dawn! X


----------



## Beadette

Oh my god Jo! Congrats! 5 now!!!!!


----------



## dawny690

Beadette said:


> Hi Dawn! X

:hi: Nina :hugs: xxxxx


----------



## dawny690

Josiejo said:


> Got my :bfp::cloud9::happydance:
> 
> OMGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Soooooo excited ..... with only one tube too :happydance:
> 
> Still early days, but chuffed to bits!
> 
> Jo xx

WOHOO :wohoo: :yipee: :happydance: so happy for you hun xxxxx


----------



## maybabydoll

:bfp: ??? maybabydoll October 2009 (1)

Thanks!! :flower:


----------



## maratobe

wow congrats girls!! 5 BFPs now woohoo!!!xxxxx


----------



## Megg33k

OMG! Yay Jo! :hugs: CONGRATS!!! Woohoo!!!

maybabydoll - Love you to bits for that formatting you did for me! Thank you!

:wave: Hello, Dawn!


----------



## dawny690

:wave: Hi Megg xxx


----------



## wanabamummy

another one!!!! Crikey they all coming this week!!! Brill news!!!

This really is a lucky thread!!! Hope my name is up there next week!!!

Hi :hi: my name is Kelly xxx


----------



## wanabamummy

Oooo feel like I have come out of the closet!! :blush: lol!!


----------



## Tulip

Lol well done to our newly-confirmed preggos! So excited for you. And for thos who don't know me, I'm Nic and I've just hit the 2ww. Aaaaargh! xx


----------



## TripleB

Fab news - congrats to all you pregnant ladies! Come on, I know there's a few more in us this month! TripleB is otherwise known as....Lou (feels so funny revealing that!) Nice to meet you all! x


----------



## Serene123

Congratulations ladies. Good luck with your pregnancies :hugs:


----------



## selina3127

congratulation to all the girls who have bfp's this week it's great news, 1 week on saturday and f'xd i will be joining you 
good luck girls
selina xxxxx


----------



## SmileyShazza

Well it's pretty obvious that I'm Shazza but I'll tell you all anyway :haha:


----------



## debgreasby

Keep those BFP's coming girls, need all the PMA i can muster right now.

And I'm Deb, in case you hadn't guessed ;)


----------



## dawny690

Shazza is that short for Sharon? xxxx


----------



## WantaBelly

Good Morning!!

Wow 5 BFP's!! CONGRATULATIONS!! This is such a Great group and it couldn't have happened to anyone better.

I have to be honest......... I tested this morning with a $General Test. It was just sitting there calling my name. I hate saying this as I'm not exactly sure if its an evap line or not but theres a faint line. Don't put me down for a BFP yet as I would really like to see a bright pink one before you do. 

Ima keep stalking today and see if we get anymore ;)


----------



## Beadette

I really hope it's your bfp wantabelly xxx


----------



## Minimin

Fxd WantaBelly! :hugs: When are you planning on testing again.

Tulip- 2ww!!!! arrggghhhhh Should have OV'd the past day or so- Ready to symptoms spot! arrgghh!

Congrats to those with a :bfp:
send some of your luck :dust: this way please!

Minimin


----------



## dawny690

Good luck wantabelly xxxx


----------



## Truffleax

Good luck Want a belly!

Hey hun can you put me down too?

I had a mc last week on 19th January 2010 it was my only one

Thanks hun 

FX'd for :bfp:'s for everyone!

xxxx


----------



## Megg33k

Sure things, Truffleax! :hugs:


----------



## puppymom32

:wave: Nina, Dawn, Kelly, Nic, Lou, Selina, Shazza, and Deb.

Congrats JosieJo best of luck Kelly hope its a BFP FXXX

Dawn nice to see you over here u are a fellow MrsJD journal stalker like me. LOL


----------



## WantaBelly

Thank you guys.........

I plan on waiting til Saturday Morning but its going to be really hard not to test again in the morning. I actually brought it to work with me today........lol It's in my desk and I swear I have looked at it a MILLION times already. I'm officially insane ;)

I'm excited about this thread, it just feels really special to me. I'll let ya'll know when I test again and maybe if I can figure this out I will try to take a pic with my phone and post it.


----------



## puppymom32

Ohhh Yay yay yay cant wait to see a pic. I love looking at pg test.


----------



## Megg33k

I was hoping for a pic! I look forward to line spotting! :)


----------



## puppymom32

Morning Megg how are you babes?


----------



## KittyKatBabe

The numbers are going up, I love that we see that.


Congrats again everyone! x :hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

Amy - I'm great! How are you?

KittyKatBabe - Yeah! I'm glad its worked out that there are already so many BFP's! My testing thread in TTC was the most successful ever I think... I'm glad I could bring some luck to this section now! I didn't know most of the ones who lucked out in my testing thread, but these successes all feel special... ya know?


----------



## KimmyB

Hi Megg and Amy (puppymom I never knew you're real name lol! Pretty name btw) :hi: I'm Kimberley (Kimmy being my childhood nickname) I tested this morning on IC as 13dpo and witch due to fly in today also :bfn: Booooo!! I just knew I wasn't pregnant but couldn't resist POAS :rofl: Onwards to next month! Good luck everyone else
x


----------



## dawny690

puppymom32 said:


> :wave: Nina, Dawn, Kelly, Nic, Lou, Selina, Shazza, and Deb.
> 
> Congrats JosieJo best of luck Kelly hope its a BFP FXXX
> 
> *Dawn nice to see you over here u are a fellow MrsJD journal stalker like me. LOL*

Sure am :happydance: Love that woman :cloud9: :blush: xxxxx


----------



## dawny690

Megg sorry to see your temp falling :cry: xxxx


----------



## selina3127

:hi: amy (puppymom) and to every other girl in this section, i'm 5 dpo and starting to symtom spot lol just want this 2ww to be over with!!!!! oh well only 8 more days till i can :test: and hopefully get my BFP in the meantime keep em coming girls :dust: to us all xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx:hugs:


----------



## puppymom32

KimmyB said:


> Hi Megg and Amy (puppymom I never knew you're real name lol! Pretty name btw) :hi: I'm Kimberley (Kimmy being my childhood nickname) I tested this morning on IC as 13dpo and witch due to fly in today also :bfn: Booooo!! I just knew I wasn't pregnant but couldn't resist POAS :rofl: Onwards to next month! Good luck everyone else
> x

So sorry Kimmy but dont give up hope it aint over until she arrives.


----------



## puppymom32

Selina,
Good luck hope the next 8 days flys by and brings your BFP.


----------



## WantaBelly

If the picture is on my phone how do I get it on here?


----------



## Megg33k

dawny690 said:


> Megg sorry to see your temp falling :cry: xxxx

Ya know, I have mixed emotions. If it keeps falling and the :witch: arrives... I'll actually be pretty happy to just have a new cycle! However, 97.9 is as high as my temp usually EVER gets. So, I don't know if its actually a bad temp or not. Tomorrow should tell us more! :) Either way, don't :cry: for me Argentina! I'll be okay no matter which way it goes!


----------



## Lolly W

Can't believe there are so many of us! 

My 1st mmc was December 2008 (12 wks) and last was December 2009 (8+6 wks).

Fingers and toes crossed!

x


----------



## dawny690

:hugs: Megg lets hope it means good then xxxx

My temp keeps rising at mo :shock: xxxxx


----------



## wanabamummy

This is so exciting!! I hope I am flashing next week!! Sometimes I think I am sometimes not!!! Eeekkkk


----------



## LeaArr

I just saw this thread and would like to be added to the group. I have 2 losses, my most recent was in october 09


----------



## Boozle

Hi all, sorry I haven't been on for a few days but i've been a bit busy POAS! On Tuesday I got my :bfp:

It is early day's but feeling so different with lot's of symptoms to last time and so positive about it all :thumbup:

It's great to see the BFP's coming through now and that list turning into something good from something bad, Wishing everyone lots of sticky beans and good luck for those waiting. This place is a great idea and so nice to see everyone supporting each other:happydance:


----------



## puppymom32

Congrat Boozle sending u lots of sticky dust.


----------



## BeanieBaby

Congrats to all the girls with their BFPs, can't believe there are so many of you its fabulous! V. reassuring for the rest of us girlies, especially those of us in the dreaded 2WW, including me! 

I'm Charlie by the way! :wave:


----------



## wanabamummy

Yey!!! Another one !!! :happydance:

congratulations!!!


----------



## Minimin

Congrats Boozle.. sending you lots of sticky sticky vibes!


----------



## Beadette

Oh my word! Boozle Congrats on your BFP! xxx


----------



## pea-in-pod

Hi Meg33! Thanks so much for starting this, I would love to be on your list!
I am (thinking) about trying again after 2 MC's, most recent was November 2009. Think I am OV today so we'll see!

xoxo
Pea


----------



## puppymom32

Hi Charlie hope you wait is a short one. FXXX


----------



## Megg33k

Adding all the new girlies and the NEW BFP! Woohoo! That's fab, Boozle!

:wave: Charlie!! :)

This thread is going so well so quickly! I'm quite excited! :happydance:


----------



## Tasha

Wow six already :happydance: Congrats girls, sending loads of sticky vibes. 

Hope your all doing okay?

Oh and my name is Tasha in case you were wondering :haha:


----------



## Megg33k

I'd never have guessed, Tasha! :rofl:


----------



## WannaB

Take mine off, you know why! :rofl: Back to the drawing board!:dohh:


----------



## Tulip

Behave WannaB its not gone yet!

And congratulations Boozie! Yay for BFPs!!


----------



## Niffycat

I am new, but I would love to get in on this. Mc was oct 2009/bfp last week!


----------



## maratobe

congrats girls!! this is turning into a very exciting thread!! xxx


----------



## Lolly W

The race is on! Oh no, I hope I'm not the last one on the list!!

Well done Meg, I think this is a great place for us all to share our good news (fingers crossed)!!

xx


----------



## maratobe

gosh i hope we all get some speedy BFPs!!! :dust:


----------



## Beadette

This thread makes me feel happy! I'm so glad that some angel mama's are getting their BFP's! And it really makes my PMA go sky high! Fingers crossed I don't have to wait too long for mine! x


----------



## KittyKatBabe

Megg33k said:


> Amy - I'm great! How are you?
> 
> KittyKatBabe - Yeah! I'm glad its worked out that there are already so many BFP's! My testing thread in TTC was the most successful ever I think... I'm glad I could bring some luck to this section now! I didn't know most of the ones who lucked out in my testing thread, but these successes all feel special... ya know?

Hi Megg, 

Forgot to say to you all my name is Sam and I am POAS addict. Tested again today and :bfn:. Bit disheartening but don't want to completely lose hope, if I look at FF it says I am 6 days to AF and not 5. But I don't want to get my hopes up. 

I am still experiencing frequent wee's, up twice in the night, feeling like something is happening inside but not sure what, feel pressure in there, I am bloated and tired gets worse in afternoon then feel very sleep from 8.30 and can't last past 10pm.:sleep: But this could be anything. I am beginning to think it may be as i have a water infection, so I am just feeling out now. I just want a big cry me thinks! :cry:

I am going to try not to test again and just get on with my week as according to clearblue AF could come on 2nd Feb, so its only 3 days away, but AF is saying the 5th Feb. So confused :wacko:

Come on lets get a few more :bfp:s girls, and Megg its great the luck you have brought to this thread, just remember you will get it back double so that means you are going to have two sets of sextuplets lol x x :hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

:rofl: Sam @ 2 sets of sextuplets! I hope y'all like the idea of adoption... cause I'm sending 9 of those 12 to you! Hahaha! Your cycle sounds promising, honey! Keep your head up! The emotions could be the :baby:!


----------



## KimmyB

Hi ladies, I'm out for this month, af made an appearance :cry:

Anyway I've shed my tears so it's onwards and upwards...onto next month! (And a REALLY big drink tonight seeing as being T-total for a month has made not a speck of difference!!)

Good luck for the rest of you ladies
x


----------



## wanabamummy

KimmyB said:


> Hi ladies, I'm out for this month, af made an appearance :cry:
> 
> Anyway I've shed my tears so it's onwards and upwards...onto next month! (And a REALLY big drink tonight seeing as being T-total for a month has made not a speck of difference!!)
> 
> Good luck for the rest of you ladies
> x

sorry huni! :hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

:hugs: Kimberly!


----------



## Minimin

Silly old :witch: sending you lots of :hugs: have some drinks for me too!!


----------



## TripleB

Sorry about the witch KimmyB. That's what we do, shed our tears and move on to another month - what a rollercoaster (can we get off please?!) Enjoy that drink (or two) tonight. I'm trying the teetotal thing too and can't think of a better reason to break it! Hugs. x


----------



## Beadette

The teetotal thing went completely out of the window for me. I found out about MMC on 30th Dec and it was NYE next day so I took advantage of drowning my sorrows! (not the best way to deal with things but never mind) xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## TripleB

Sometimes its the only way Beadette! A few days after we found out about MMC my DH took me out for a meal to get me out of the house. He was driving and I ordered a bottle of wine for myself! After not drinking a drop for 10 weeks I was swinging from the ceiling after a few glasses! I've not been drinking for a few weeks now - Friday nights are the hardest! x


----------



## KimmyB

Thanks for the support girlies :) I've found Friday nights the hardest also! I thought I would try it for a month to see if it upped my chances of conceiving but not to be (although I do admit it would probably take longer than a month to have an effect :rofl:) but I don't drink a lot anyway so I thought bugger it! Looking forward to tonight!

Anyway, wanted to ask you ladies what you think...This marks the start of my 3rd month of ttc after the ectopic (but got my first BFP in September) and am unsure what to do next month?? This month I used the last of my OPKs (I don't temp atm) and we :sex: every other day throughout the cycle. So now I don''t know whether to just relax off, forget about the OPKs and just go with the flow or go for it full blown by starting to temp,OPKs the lot!! Sorry this is probably making no sense to anyone :rofl: but I'm stuck and don't know what to do.
x
ps. TTC cannot take over my life anymore than it already is, it is on my mind 24/7 no matter what I do :wacko:


----------



## TripleB

I like the sound of the relaxed approach, I really do, but I know myself and its just not going to happen! Like you I'm thinking TTC 24/7 and I've actually found taking the full-on approach has made me feel calmer this month - like I'm doing everything I should be if you know what I mean? I'm using CBFM, temping and using FF (all for the first time) and already it feels like part of the routine. Have even told myself that I won't be needing to go out and spend a fortune on HPTs this month because I can just watch my temps instead and calmly wait for AF - or not (thats the plan anyway!). The only downside I would say is that BDing seems to be a bit on the demand of the CBFM and DH is not liking the military approach! x


----------



## KimmyB

TripleB said:


> I like the sound of the relaxed approach, I really do, but I know myself and its just not going to happen! Like you I'm thinking TTC 24/7 and I've actually found taking the full-on approach has made me feel calmer this month - like I'm doing everything I should be if you know what I mean? I'm using CBFM, temping and using FF (all for the first time) and already it feels like part of the routine. Have even told myself that I won't be needing to go out and spend a fortune on HPTs this month because I can just watch my temps instead and calmly wait for AF - or not (thats the plan anyway!). The only downside I would say is that BDing seems to be a bit on the demand of the CBFM and DH is not liking the military approach! x

Thanx TripleB, I'm glad you didn't say "try and relax"! Sounds like you know exactly where I'm coming from and we sound pretty similar. I think I'd feel better if I felt "in charge" of it all if you know what I mean? How have you found the CBFM? I don't really get how it works, just found one on amazon though. Do you need to use a stick every day of your cycle?:shrug:


----------



## TripleB

Sounds like we're on the same page! I got one from Amazon too and started using it on CD4 (you can start it at any time from CD1 to CD5). You just turn it on every morning and it asks you to POAS or not (you have to buy sticks separately, can get from Amazon - about £12 for 20). It then takes about 5 mins to "read" your stick and gives you a low (no chance), high (maybe), or peak (go for it!) reading. So its a bit like a +OPK really but it also measures estrogen so gives you high and well as peak days. This cycle it asked me for test sticks from CD6 and I have had highs from CD8 (CD11 today and waiting for peak - over the weekend I hope!). I think it learns your cycle the more you use it so maybe next month it won't start giving highs so early. I think after its detected your peak it stops asking you for sticks. You should only have to use 10 sticks per cycle - although first cycle is a bit different so I'm expecting to do 20 (its in blocks of 10). There is something about POAS everyday that satisfied my obsession and the digital screen feels like I'm in control (I'm a weirdo I know!).

If you want to know anything else I'd be happy to help. The major downside is that its very expensive but I'm hoping it will be worth it.

Now Kimmy, don't try and relax - get excited about next cycle! x


----------



## puppymom32

Kimmy,
So sorry she got you. I think you should try what you want I have tried both methods crazy lady with opks and thermometers every where and just relaxing. I am currently on the relaxed approach and only temp when I want to I now know my body pretty well and things have gotten back to normal since my tube removal. So even when I try to relax I really cant relax because I know when I should be ovulating. It truly is impossible. FXXX for you a valentine baby.


----------



## Tasha

:hugs: Kimmy am sorry AF got you, I think if the feeling in control will help then that is the way to go :thumbup:


----------



## selina3127

i'm 6dpo today and havin sum signs like last time, cm is still flowing top of boobs are hurting and got heartburn but then maybe i'm looking for these only a week tomorrow then i can find out for certain !!!!!!!!!!!! i'm goin slowly insane lol xxxxxx


----------



## Tasha

Good signs Selina, fingers crossed for you.

I feel ill and emotional today. I am so nauseous, bleurgh, only 5dpo so too early to be anything, but tried eating earlier and all food tastes horrid, have managed a few plain hula hoops now, but even drink taste horrible. Also very emotional today keep randomly crying, even about a football club, lmao.


----------



## selina3127

kimmy sorry the:witch: showed her ugly face hun xxxx:hugs:


----------



## selina3127

lots of positive signs then tasha, with all 3 of my pregnancies i always had early signs but could have swore i weren't pregnant and i was every time, this time tryin not to think too much but its bloody hard!!!!!! lol f'xd for you too hun we will be testing around same time xxxx


----------



## Tasha

Selina I have never had symptoms this early, so probably just a tummy bug and the crying is cos I am crazy :haha:


----------



## Tasha

And yea we will be, fingers crossed for us both and everyone else. Baby dust x


----------



## selina3127

never say never tasha xxxx


----------



## dawny690

Selina what buisness is your hubby into in skegness? Sorry if Im being too nosy just he looks familar xxxx


----------



## Minimin

Hey KimmyB :hugs:
It sounds like you are like me! I am using the CBFM, Preseed, Cut out caff, did have a few drinks prior to ovulation but tee total now- eating fresh healthy non meat products, temp and use Softcups. I would recommend the latter- There are a few threads on it for all the info you will need! I also had my EP in Sept and ttc first month in Dec. I used SC's that cycle and got a :bfp: but that ended in MC at 4w 5 days on the 9th of Jan 2010 :cry:
I am about 3dpo at the moment...eeekkkk
Hope some of my tricks may tempt ya!!! :hugs:
M


----------



## Lawa

I swear I am having tingly boobs and am hugry and tred but know it is to early at 4 DPO :(


----------



## Megg33k

Nah, all those things can happen any day. It might be too early for them to be baby related... but you can definitely be tired, hungry and have tingly boobs! :hugs:


----------



## Lawa

Lmfao Me I love you always make me smile :F


----------



## BeanieBaby

I caved and tested early. Got a faint line at lunch on an IC, then got a Pregnant 1-2 weeks on a CB digi this afternoon. Can't quite believe it, am in shock and also v. v. scared! Feel like I want to hibernate for 3 months and just be absorbed by the sofa and/or my bed! Bit hard when you have a toddler to run around after but always worried my mc was due to me overdoing it last time but could have been anything really. I think i'll have to do a few more tests this week so it sinks in and lets just hope it stays a BFP and its not a chemical! :witch: stay away, PLEASE! 

Good luck to everyone else. 

xxx


----------



## truly_blessed

OMG I turn my back for 5 minutes and look what happens! congratulations all. going to go hide in a corner for a few days and see if BFPs have doubled by the time I get back


----------



## truly_blessed

CHARLIE!!! you too, that's fantastic news :hugs:


----------



## TripleB

Fantastic news BeanieBaby, congratulations! PMA PMA PMA - its going to be a sticky one! x


----------



## dawny690

:happydance: BeanieBaby, congratulations :cloud9:


----------



## Boozle

Congratulations Charlie :baby:

Thaks for all your messages girls, i hope you are all right behind me :thumbup:


----------



## Megg33k

Congrats, BeanieBaby! Can I add you? Or do you want me to wait? 

Lawa - Glad I could make you smile! Love you! :hugs:


----------



## Minimin

Congrats Beanibaby- hope your luck rubs off on all of us!
:hugs:


----------



## selina3127

hi dawny, my oh works on a building site works as a groundsman, ask any question u want hun xxxx


----------



## dawny690

selina3127 said:


> hi dawny, my oh works on a building site works as a groundsman, ask any question u want hun xxxx

:dohh: He looks very simular to a entertainer we have seen there but im wrong oh well lol xxxx


----------



## WantaBelly

Congratulations!!!!!

Update on my faint bfp, did another this morning even though I was trying to hold out until Saturday. Another faint bfp same kind of test. I have a CB Digital that I'm trying to hold out to use as they are expensive. I think I'm more reluctant because my LMP was Jan 6th and not sure when I O'd or evn how long my cycle is due to my mc on Dec 7th. I heard a mc can change your cycles. Guess I will test again n the am. Meggs if u pm me your email I will try to send you my pic, I have no idea how to get it on here and I would love everyones opinions.....


----------



## Amos2009

OMG OMG OMG......I did a test just for shits and grins and look what I got!!!

Well crap....it won't upload!! But it's a :bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp:

I am scared to death......


----------



## SmileyShazza

:happydance: :happydance:

Congratulations Charlie and Amos!!!!!

This is such a great idea as it is so good to see all these bfps :yipee:

I really hope I can join you soon :hugs:


----------



## Tasha

Oh wow more bfp's!! Congrats BeanieBaby and Amos2009.

This thread is fab, the bfp's are coming thick and fast arent they?


----------



## Beadette

Oh my god! So happy for you all x


----------



## Megg33k

OMG Sis!!! *jumps up and down* CONGRATS!!! :hugs:

My email isn't a secret, honey. Its [email protected] if you want to send the pic! I'll get it posted for you asap! :hugs:

I can't wait to update when I'm not on a blackberry in a couple hours!!!


----------



## BeanieBaby

Boozle said:


> Congratulations Charlie :baby:
> 
> Thaks for all your messages girls, i hope you are all right behind me :thumbup:

You too hun, sending you lots of PMA and :dust: xxx


----------



## BeanieBaby

Thanks for all your lovely messages girls and congrats to you too Amos! 

Oh and thanks Megg, am happy for you to add me, you may as well as i've announced it now, you can always take me off later if anything changes :cry: but trying to keep some PMA. xxx


----------



## maratobe

wow 7 now thats fantastic!!
xxx


----------



## Tulip

Aaaah Amy too! Wonderful!!!! xx


----------



## Lawa

Congrats ladies XXXXXX


----------



## lilboo

fab idea i miscarried 29 dec 09 at 12 weeks and had mc at 6 weeks on 21 april 08 ,pls add me xx


----------



## dawny690

Amos :wohoo: congrats loads of :dust: to you xxxxx


----------



## KimmyB

Congrats Amos and Beaniebaby!! Wow that list is looking HOT!
x


----------



## selina3127

WOW congratulations girls xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Minimin

Congrats Amos!!! :wohoo:


----------



## Tasha

Afternoon girls, I love coming on here, I wonder who's turn it is today :)


----------



## beadyeyes

Congrats new BFPs! This thread is ace Megg - you really really give me hope!! Think I've just about stopped bleeding from MC now so bring on the BDing!


----------



## Lolly W

I love this thread - congratulations everyone with those BFPs!!!! Good luck to everyone else who's left in the race!!


----------



## chocolate

Yay for the new BFP and all the others - great to see the list starting to change!
Hope the rest of us tick off the list very very soon!


----------



## babytots

Congrats to all the recent bfps so nice to see that more of us are getting those bfps!! 

Hope everyone else gets theirs really soon!! x


----------



## Megg33k

Amos - Just realized that your last was in my testing thread! If I'm going to give luck to someone, I can't imagine anyone better! Love you, Sis!


----------



## goddess25

Congratulations to all of you who have your BFPs... lets hope this thread continues to grow.


----------



## Rumpskin

Please can I be added, last mc was in July 2009 - I have had 3 m/c's.

Congrats girls on your pregnancies and may there be many more xxx


----------



## Amos2009

Megg33k said:


> Amos - Just realized that your last was in my testing thread! If I'm going to give luck to someone, I can't imagine anyone better! Love you, Sis!

Thanks sis.....you always bring me luck :hugs:

Can't wait to see how that list grows!!! Congrats to those ladies with BFP's....let's all pass around the *PMA*


----------



## Amos2009

BeanieBaby said:


> Thanks for all your lovely messages girls and congrats to you too Amos!
> 
> Oh and thanks Megg, am happy for you to add me, you may as well as i've announced it now, you can always take me off later if anything changes :cry: but trying to keep some PMA. xxx

Beanie- we are exactly in the same spot. When is your AF due?


----------



## Beadette

Love all the good news!! X


----------



## WantaBelly

Wow I was on last night and came back this morning to MORE BFP's!! 
I'm so excited for you all!!
As some of you know I have been getting faint bfps for the past couple of days so I'm unsure of exactly what's going on. I have a CB digital sitting n my drawer and seeing all of these BFPs has made me want to just go take it and get it over with no matter what it says. I plan on taking it in about an hour as I went wee already this morning. I'll be back n about an hour.

This is such a wonderful thread! Thanks again Megg!


----------



## Amos2009

Fingers crossed WantaBelly!!!


----------



## Lawa

Fantastic news all


----------



## WantaBelly

Megg I sent a picture of my faint bfp to your email address so maybe we can get it posted up. Let me know if you got it ;)


----------



## Ten

What a wonderful idea!

Please add me to the listing. We lost our daughter 34 weeks into the pregnancy in September, 2009


----------



## maratobe

wow 9 :bfp: now thats fantastic!!!
congrats ladies, i hope we will all be on that list very shortly!!! :happydance:


----------



## WannaB

Wow 9 already!:happydance: Hopefully the rest of the list can be filled as quick!:hugs: My beanie is sticking in there so far, Im trying to give it all the PMA I can!:wacko:


----------



## Lawa

Megg I was in your last trsting thread as well I am hoping for the charm again dear lol


----------



## lolly25

congrats to all the bfp's x x x x yay xx


----------



## Tulip

Lawa said:


> Megg I was in your last trsting thread as well I am hoping for the charm again dear lol

Me too :D we love you, Lucky Meg! :hugs:


----------



## MissyMojo

Hey ladies 

I'm Mojo, lost my flumpetta squide may 21st 2009 ..... still trying.....


----------



## Megg33k

Will update the list when I get home tonight! I'm still away with my family! 

WantaBelly's test is here:
 



Attached Files:







wantabelly's test.jpg
File size: 12.8 KB
Views: 20


----------



## Megg33k

By the way, WantaBelly... that's no so faint! It's a definite :bfp:!


----------



## dawny690

^^^^ I agree xxxx


----------



## Amos2009

Meg- did you get my email with my test in it?? Not sure why I keep getting an error message when I try to post it....never had a problem before posting...


----------



## shaerichelle

Megg, Can you add me please ..1.21.2010


----------



## Megg33k

Sure! I'll everyone when I get home... Will probably be about 12 hours! Sorry! :(

I just checked again and I *DID* get your test, Amos! Holy crap!! That's quite a :bfp:!!! You couldn't post it for the same reason I couldn't at first! It was a 2.33MB file! LOL But, I made it a bit smaller and VIOLA!

Amos' test:
 



Attached Files:







Amos' test.JPG.jpg
File size: 39.2 KB
Views: 21


----------



## Amos2009

Thanks sis! I almost want to go buy another test because it just seems too dark to be true! (I know, I know- can't make me happy- either upset because the line is not dark enough and now upset cause it's too dark!) I am going to drive everyone crazy!!!


----------



## Tulip

Whoa Amos that is some line buddy! Fabulous!!


----------



## Boozle

This thread is getting good!:happydance:

Cogratulations to those who have just found out and huge dollops of babydust to the others who are TTC:baby:

Thanks Megg for maintaining the thread:thumbup:


----------



## Beadette

AMOS that line is amazing!!! xx


----------



## LunaBean

Hey..could you take out my :bfp: and add another https://www.babyandbump.com/images/smilies/angelbaby.gif on the 31/1/10..thanks :cry:


----------



## dawny690

Oh lizzie :cry: im so sorry hun :hugs: xxxxx


----------



## Tulip

Oh Lizzie I'm so sorry, had high hopes for you this time xxx


----------



## MissyMojo

:hugs: lizzie


----------



## 2016

Oooh can you add me please? I am TTC after an ectopic in September 2009. Am now 12dpo...have been testing since 9dpo but bfp. My LP is normally 10 days so :af: is "technically" 2 days late. x


----------



## wanabamummy

Megg33k said:


> By the way, WantaBelly... that's no so faint! It's a definite :bfp:!


Yup defo a bfp!!! Congrats!!! :happydance:

Crikey another one!!! I will feel left out if if dont get one this week!!!!!!


----------



## wanabamummy

Sorry lizzie...:hugs: XXX


----------



## selina3127

so sorry lizzie :cry: xxxx


----------



## WantaBelly

Lizzie I'm sorry ......


----------



## WantaBelly

Wow Amos that's Beautiful!!

I tested with a CB digital and got Pregnant right away, was a little reluctant to take it as I didn't want to see Not Pregnant but you guys gave me the courage.

Thank you So much Megg for everything, I honestly believe this thread is full of so much love because of you.
I guess you can put me down for a bfp .... Very early and Very scared.
C'mon ladies let's see more of those BFP's roll in!!!!!


----------



## Beadette

I'm so sorry Lizzie! x


----------



## shaerichelle

Oh Lizzie :hugs: I am so sorry.


----------



## shaerichelle

COngrats Amos and WantaBelly:)


----------



## Amos2009

Oh no Lizzie.....I'm so sorry :cry::cry::hugs::hugs:


----------



## KimmyB

So so sorry Lizzie, :hugs: hun x


----------



## SmileyShazza

Lizzie :hugs:


----------



## Stacey_89

Right im testing 2moro guys :)

Keep ur fingers crossed for me !!!! im excited and scared lol


----------



## Amos2009

Good luck Stacey!!


----------



## maybabydoll

Wow - a busy week! Congrats to all BFPs. 

@Lizzie - So sorry for your loss :hugs:

@Stacey - Good luck!


----------



## BizyBee

Hello,
May I join? My body has finally started to get in order and I am beginning a new cycle. I've had 2 chemicals (June/August 2009) and a MC (Nov. 2009), so I am ready for my sticky bean. 

I have a baseline scan and blood work tomorrow, then I'll be starting my 6th cycle of Clomid. Really hoping this is my lucky lucky one, especially considering I'll be O'ing around Valentine's Day! Hubby is thrilled about that. :haha:


----------



## Amos2009

Welcome Bizzy! Hope your stay here is short and sweet!


----------



## Beadette

Good luck Stacey! And welcome bizybee! Let's see your bfp flashing up there soon!! X


----------



## KittyKatBabe

Hey Girls, 

Well the :witch: delivered me an early suprise - the cow! But all is good, will get my healthy :bfp: as soon as I am ready.

Lizzie - sorry to hear about this, thinking of you :hugs:

x


----------



## Tasha

:hugs: Lizzie, I am so sorry.


----------



## Tasha

How are you all?

I am rubbish today, 18 months since my first miscarriage (second loss) and five days until 7 months from my last loss, AND the month my last lost would of been born in as was due at the end of Feb but cos of history I would only be allowed to get to 37 weeks which is this Sunday so most likely a week today I would of been meeting my baby. Not fair is it? :cry:


----------



## maratobe

im sorry lizzie!! :hugs:
tasha im sorry you are having a very rough time at the moment!! *big hugs!!*


----------



## Beadette

Tasha said:


> How are you all?
> 
> I am rubbish today, 18 months since my first miscarriage (second loss) and five days until 7 months from my last loss, AND the month my last lost would of been born in as was due at the end of Feb but cos of history I would only be allowed to get to 37 weeks which is this Sunday so most likely a week today I would of been meeting my baby. Not fair is it? :cry:

It is very unfair hun! Lots of love to you x x x


----------



## BizyBee

Had a chance to look back a few pages and wanted to send :hug: to Lizzie. Sorry hun. xx

Tasha, it appears as if you need a good hug too. :hugs:


----------



## shaerichelle

:hugs: Tasha.


----------



## Megg33k

Big :hugs: to Lizzie and Tasha!

I'm so sorry, Lizzie! :cry:

I'm sure this is quite a hard time, Tasha! We're here if you need to let it all out, hun!

My temp dropped to just barely above coverline today. I think the :witch: might actually put me out of my misery tomorrow! Woohoo! Looking at my chart, I think I actually ovulated again without a period and am just waiting for my 2nd LP to end. On the bright side, it might be 13 days, and prior it was only 11-12 days. Excited I might get a new cycle tomorrow! LOL

I have several pages of updating to do! I'll get on that in just a minute! Thanks a million to everyone thanking me for the thread! It's really my pleasure to run it! :hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

All updated! Whew! :)


----------



## Tasha

Thanks all of you.

Megg thanks for updating the thread. I would usually feel sad for someone getting af and of course I do for you but I bet you must feel a bit of relief that you finally know what is going on?

Where is everyone in there cycles? Is everyone eating loads of chocolate, BD like mad, or symptom spotting? 

I hope some one comes in with some good news soon, think a lot of us need a lift. :hugs::hugs:


----------



## KimmyB

:hugs: tasha hun

I'm CD4 so craving chocolate like nobodies business :rofl: looking forward to :sex: though...perhaps we could combine the two this month :blush:

Hope everyone's ok and I agree tasha, we need a lift now!
x


----------



## puppymom32

Amos2009 said:


> Thanks sis! I almost want to go buy another test because it just seems too dark to be true! (I know, I know- can't make me happy- either upset because the line is not dark enough and now upset cause it's too dark!) I am going to drive everyone crazy!!!

Congrats Hun so happy for you luv luv luv the line.


----------



## puppymom32

So sorry Lizzie Big Hugs.


----------



## Tasha

Thanks for the hugs. PMSL at the combining the two, well gotta keep it interesting dont ya? Except this month I have been so fed up of it all, I just say to DH 'Oi, I need ya sperm' :blush::haha::haha:

I am currently 8dpo (well think I am not 100% sure), so I am BD lots (just incase as my cycles have been known to be well longer), and symptom spotting loads (not many to spot tbh except a achy feeling in my uterus, and LOADS of discharge). 

Thanks again for all the hugs girls, it really helped today:hugs:

Oh and as a kinda ps Megg I managed to write about BD and bodily functions without writing tmi, bet your proud of me? :haha::haha:


----------



## KimmyB

Tasha said:


> Thanks for the hugs. PMSL at the combining the two, well gotta keep it interesting dont ya? Except this month I have been so fed up of it all, I just say to DH 'Oi, I need ya sperm' :blush::haha::haha:

:rofl::rofl: I doubt it'll be long before I'm doing that aswell!:dohh:


----------



## dawny690

Tasha your temps look good babe xxxx


----------



## WannaB

Yet again I wasnt allowed to keep my bfp! Put me back to ?????'s!:nope:


----------



## wanabamummy

what!!! :cry: sorry huni


----------



## Sassy_TTC

I'm back to TTC, 3 losses now.xxx


----------



## puppymom32

Awww WannaB so sorry. Why why why!!! Big Hugs.


----------



## WannaB

Hopefully my gyno can find out! I pity the poor bugger, he's not going to know what hit him next week!:rofl:


----------



## WantaBelly

WannaB and Sassy my heart goes out to you.......


----------



## chocolate

WannaB and Sassy, Im really sorry, life is such a bitch sometimes! :hugs:

Seeing the numbers go down is upsetting, I really am sorry for you guys :hugs:


----------



## selina3127

so sorry wannab xxxxx


----------



## Beadette

WannaB said:


> Yet again I wasnt allowed to keep my bfp! Put me back to ?????'s!:nope:

Oh Wanna - I'm so sorry darling x x x


----------



## dawny690

:hugs: to Wanna and Sassy xxxx


----------



## MissyMojo

im soo sorry hunni's 

:hugs: xxxx


----------



## Minimin

Sassy and Wannabe- i am so sorry- sending you lots of love and :hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

Tasha - Definitely proud of you!!! :hugs:

Sassy and Michelle - I'm SO, SO sorry!!! :cry:


----------



## Megg33k

Updated... didn't want to though! :cry:


----------



## MissyMojo

:( the 2ww is about 10 days too long?


----------



## Megg33k

The 5ww is SO MUCH MORE than 10 days too long... 5 weeks! :rofl:


----------



## MissyMojo

5ww must suck, 

ive done 4 ww before,,, grr 
:(

please dont let this cycle become epic


----------



## maratobe

wannab and sassy im so sorry!! :hugs:


----------



## Amos2009

So sorry WannaB and Sassy :cry::hugs:


----------



## BizyBee

:hugs: wannab and sassy :hugs: sorry...


----------



## WannaB

As crappy as it is, for me the timing was perfect, dont get me wrong I would have liked it to end better! :rofl: But I had my progesterone tested while I was pregnant and Im due to see the gyno about the mc's next week, so it was better to fail now than it carry on and then have to wait yet again to see him! I knew it wasnt going to end well a couple of days into it, so at least we might have gotten the missing piece of the puzzle by testing my hormones we they did! If not at least it will have been ruled out and he can go look in other places.:thumbup: I will have a sticky bfp sooner rather than later without a doubt, even if I have to go through every bloody egg left in my ovaries!:haha:


----------



## Megg33k

As long as you only go through them 1 at a time, all should be well! :winkwink:


----------



## KittyKatBabe

Aw no, sorry to see the number drop and sorry to hear your news WannaB and Sassy.

But on a brightside, I just loved reading your last post WannaB. You go girl and you will get your sticky little bean :hugs: x


----------



## Tasha

:hugs::hugs: Sassy and WannaB. Well done WannaB on being so positive, that is inspirational hun :hugs:

It is so sad seeing the numbers drop, we deffo need some more bfp's!!!


----------



## Tasha

Missmojo any waiting is too long, hope the rest of your 2ww flies by. Megg :hugs: 5 weeks is way too long, I have had a four week wait before and that was horrrible.

I keep thinking I feel pregnant, and I really dont wanna feel that way as I think I am setting myself up for a big fall, trying to push the thoughts to the back of my mind.


----------



## Minimin

Tasha I feel the same way. One minute I think I am pregnant and the next I have no symptoms and feel so down. I hate this stupid rollercoaster ride and want to get off. I hate rollercoastes anyway!

I guess I want you to know you are not allone in thinking like this. 
:hugs:
Minimin


----------



## Tasha

Oh Minimin huge :hugs::hugs: It is a massive rollercoaster ride with so so many up's and down's, twists and turn's. If only there was a fast forward button to when we had had our uncomplicated easy pregnancies and have our babies safely in our arms. 

How far into your cycle are you, dpo? Also I think you mention it not snowing in London the other day, which part North, South, West or East?


----------



## RedRose19

huge congrats to all the ladies :wohoo: yayyy

god i hate waiting for ov to happen :( its worse than the 2ww i think.. im only on cd 11... feel like pulling out my hair!

ahem.. ok vent over lol


----------



## SmileyShazza

Sending :hugs: to Sassy and WannaB - so sorry to hear your news :(

I'm in that annoying bit which is just inbetween AF going and waiting to O - it seems almost like wasted time because I'm just sat waiting. It's all systems go next week again though so I suppose I should be conserving energy really!


----------



## SmileyShazza

Hahahahaha seems like we posted exactly the same thing at the same time Babyhopes! :rofl:


----------



## RedRose19

SmileyShazza said:


> Hahahahaha seems like we posted exactly the same thing at the same time Babyhopes! :rofl:

:rofl: it is tho its a horrible wait... like almost a waste of time :wacko:
i feel almost bored :rofl: though the bd has starting just incase :winkwink: but still i wanna be in the 2ww already! haha...

my mom did my tarot for me... and she said it looks like another 3 months b4 i get preg :cry: and shes normally never wrong... im hoping just this one time she is... oh well


----------



## Dannib247

hi can you put me down for 11th feb 2009 1 m/c xx


----------



## Minimin

Tasha said:


> Oh Minimin huge :hugs::hugs: It is a massive rollercoaster ride with so so many up's and down's, twists and turn's. If only there was a fast forward button to when we had had our uncomplicated easy pregnancies and have our babies safely in our arms.
> 
> How far into your cycle are you, dpo? Also I think you mention it not snowing in London the other day, which part North, South, West or East?

Thanks Tasha! 
It is so weird to think women go through this without all the pain, confusion and heartache we are going through. Sometimes things just arent fair!

I am 5-6 dpo.I monitor using CBFM and FF. They are a day off each other. I would like to test at the weekend but that is wayyyyy too early so I have some IC to quench my poas urges :rofl: 
How about you? 

I currently am in South London nr Greenwich. And are you a fellow Londoner?


----------



## Lawa

Im done waiting grrr 8DPO sore boobs and niggly abdo pains. But still dont think this month is my month :(


----------



## puppymom32

Hang tight Lawa I know its hard I too am on 8dpo and keep telling myself just hold out for at least 4 more days. We can do this.


----------



## Amos2009

Just wanted to let you ladies know that our dear Megg has been given an 8 week ban due to the moderators here thinking she has a duplicate account. So she will not be able to update this thread for a while :( 
I know we will miss her as much as she misses us (I know I will!)

Good luck Lawa---it sounds promising!!!!


----------



## puppymom32

Thanks for the update Amos. How are you doing? How many dpo were u when u got that lovely dark line.


----------



## Lawa

Poor Megg! 

Thanks Amos I am just so scared if I am and I know that sounds so stupid!


----------



## Tasha

Minimin said:


> Thanks Tasha!
> It is so weird to think women go through this without all the pain, confusion and heartache we are going through. Sometimes things just arent fair!
> 
> I am 5-6 dpo.I monitor using CBFM and FF. They are a day off each other. I would like to test at the weekend but that is wayyyyy too early so I have some IC to quench my poas urges :rofl:
> How about you?
> 
> I currently am in South London nr Greenwich. And are you a fellow Londoner?

It is weird and unfair, it just seems pain and crap is dished out unevenly, some people get loads and others get none. Hahaha, at the IC, glad you have something to satisfy your needs :haha: SOme people do get there BFP's at 10/11 dpo so you might get it this weekend, fingers crossed. 

I am 9dpo, I think. Thats going on ovulation pain, CM etc, but I dont really trust my body.

Ah near Greenwich, that isnt tooooo far away. I live in West London, Brentford which isnt too far from Heathrow.


Sorry to hear about Megg :cry:


----------



## Amos2009

puppymom32 said:


> Hang tight Lawa I know its hard I too am on 8dpo and keep telling myself just hold out for at least 4 more days. We can do this.

I missed this post somehow!! Ok Amy- hold out girl---praying this is it!!!


----------



## Amos2009

puppymom32 said:


> Thanks for the update Amos. How are you doing? How many dpo were u when u got that lovely dark line.

I THINK I was 12 DPO....but my cycle has been so messed up since my last loss I am not completely sure! I never felt it last month like I usually do when I ovulate. I just assumed I didn't ovulate so what a shock my BFP was....


----------



## Amos2009

Lawa- it's not stupid at all to be scared. I am petrified right now and a little peeved. Because of my 2 losses, I feel like I am too scared to even move around. So scared that if I do the dishes, or do laundry or something, I will lose this little one. It's not fair to have to feel that way....right now I have 2 guest rooms that are a disaster and we are having company next weekend and I am too scared to even try and straighten them....pathetic I know!

Tasha- you are getting close too!!! Fingers crossed!


----------



## RedRose19

poor meg... :hugs:


----------



## dawny690

Hope Megg is ok and back soon xx


----------



## puppymom32

babyhopes I think it just depends I really dont get any cm at all anymore. I think mine is due to being on clomid but there are lots of reason cm can disappear. I still have gotten pg a few times without cm so dont give up hope.


----------



## RedRose19

thanks hun.. i just my body hasnt stopped ov altogether... thats what im scared of... :(

so thats why ive started charting


----------



## wanabamummy

im sure you will ov in a few days hun.


----------



## Tasha

Amos2009 said:


> Lawa- it's not stupid at all to be scared. I am petrified right now and a little peeved. Because of my 2 losses, I feel like I am too scared to even move around. So scared that if I do the dishes, or do laundry or something, I will lose this little one. It's not fair to have to feel that way....right now I have 2 guest rooms that are a disaster and we are having company next weekend and I am too scared to even try and straighten them....pathetic I know!
> 
> Tasha- you are getting close too!!! Fingers crossed!

I dont think that is pathetic at all, it is the most scary time PAL. Can you get your OH help do the rooms? You can do minimal and keep him in check by telling him what he needs to do. We all have everything crossed for you. 

Thank you hun :hugs:


----------



## shaerichelle

Amos2009 said:


> Just wanted to let you ladies know that our dear Megg has been given an 8 week ban due to the moderators here thinking she has a duplicate account. So she will not be able to update this thread for a while :(
> I know we will miss her as much as she misses us (I know I will!)
> 
> Good luck Lawa---it sounds promising!!!!

Thats not fair. No wonder I didnt see her anymore. If I PM you my email can you give it to her?


----------



## Amos2009

Tasha- I really could get DH to do the rooms if he has time, but right now he is working til 10-11 at night trying to make ends meet since I got laid off last week. I am thinking my company just might have to understand!! I did get in there and move some things around so it's looking better. I am not moving anything heavy or exerting myself, so I pray it will be ok. I am telling myself if something happens this time, it will not be because I walked around or made up a bed lol.

Shari- sure- just send me whatever you would like to get to her.


----------



## lolly25

Awww so sorry huni :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## WantaBelly

Does anyone know if Megg got her BFP? I hope she did I have everything crossed for her..............I cant wait to see her back!


----------



## StirCrazy

Meg will be back next week.


----------



## debgreasby

Meh, i'm so fed up with my stupid body!

CD 12 today, should be about to OV and i get light bleeding??!! More than spotting, very EWCM blood. Any ideas? OPK's starting to show a second line today too.


----------



## debgreasby

Meh, i'm so fed up with my stupid body!

CD 12 today, should be about to OV and i get light bleeding??!! More than spotting, very EWCM blood. Any ideas? OPK's starting to show a second line today too.


----------



## puppymom32

could just be your body gearing up for ovulation. Not sure.


----------



## TripleB

I'm having the same thing Deb. Should be ovulating any day and instead am having light bleeding - grrrrrrrr! Posted on here the other day about midcycle spotting after having an ERPC and it seems that its not unusual and ovulation can still happen - but maybe a few days later. I'm still hoping to ovulate this cycle (will be gutted if I don't), wish body would start cooperating though! Hope yours clears off soon. xx


----------



## debgreasby

Yeah me too. I had a medically managed labour at 14 weeks. Last AF was soooo bad, never want another like it!


----------



## MissyMojo

10 days til counting til my testing day!


----------



## dawny690

MissyMojo said:


> 10 days til counting til my testing day!

:confused: your ticker says 4 days til testing? xxxx


----------



## Loren

could you add me plz :) i only m/c'd on friday although i didnt no only found out monday that i definatley had.......i did a sample in the hospital fri nite wen i bled heaviest sorry TMI and the pot was just blood wth a clot init SORRY AGEN TMI andi new deep dwn the clot in the sampl wasnt a clot it had a greyish colour to it and was a wierd shape so deep dwn i new but the hospital told me i was being silly it angers me to no i monitored my bleeding and clots and that clot didnt look like the others i had passed and theyve just flushd my baby away really getting on my nervs n breaking my heart but hopefully my little angel will giv me a BFP really soon!!!!!sorry to have shared that with u but i just had to et it off my chest!!!lol thanx STICKY BABY DUST TO US ALLLLL xxxxxxxx


----------



## Daisygirl82

Could you add me too Megg? Lost my baby boy on 12/5/09 who was born sleeping. It took us 6 years of trying to conceive him.... hopefully it won't take that long this time!! Here is to hoping that 2010 is a great year for all of us!!


----------



## wanabamummy

debgreasby said:


> Meh, i'm so fed up with my stupid body!
> 
> CD 12 today, should be about to OV and i get light bleeding??!! More than spotting, very EWCM blood. Any ideas? OPK's starting to show a second line today too.

Hi deb, last mth for the first time ever I noticed a pink tinged ewcm. I googles it and it said something about ov bleed!? Don't think it's anything to worry about x


----------



## MissyMojo

dawny690 said:


> MissyMojo said:
> 
> 
> 10 days til counting til my testing day!
> 
> :confused: your ticker says 4 days til testing? xxxxClick to expand...

thats if i have a 33 day cycle - my cycles vary, i always wait a bit longer - like i dont beleive i can have 33 day cycle again hahah, it may be 33 days, 35 days, 37 days ??? 
so i'm holding out til the 12th, (as if its going to be 37 days )


----------



## Tulip

I am seriously digging my chart... Less than a week til I'll know! 

Welcome to the newbies, sorry as ever for your loss. Loren, try not to beat yourself up honey, how far along were you? xx


----------



## Tasha

Welcome to the new girls, I am sorry for your losses :hugs:

Deb, I have no idea sorry but what wanabamummy wrote sounds reassuring.

Missmojo it is frustrating when your cycle's vary isnt it?

Tulip do your do your chat on the net, is there a link? Fab that it is looking good.

Can I ask you all two questions, 1 is how often do you BD, every day, every other day? I use to BD every other day, but this month have tried every day, it is exhausting when you start at cd5 and am still going on cd25, but hopefully it will be worth it. And the other question is how many dpo is the earliest to test?

Thanks girls


----------



## MissyMojo

Hey Tasha, varying cycles are frustrating, but we'll get there
i did the deed this cycle on - cd7,10,11,12,13,17,19,22,25,27 . . stilll going, due some tonight, swam last night.

Sorry for your losses New girls xxxxx :hug:

:hug: & :dust: for you all xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Tasha

Yea mine vary too but they just seem to get longer and longer.

Lots of BD for you too, fingers crossed for ya.


----------



## Tulip

Hi Tasha if you click on the butterfly in my siggy it will take you to my chart! I have overlaid this months with my pregnancy chart and my not-pregnant but triphasic chart.

We BD every other day - hubby is 41 and an ex-racing cyclist so we have doubts about his sperm reserves! We used to BD every other day til Peak on CBfM, then every day for 3 or 4 days. But the cycle we conceived Ruby we stuck to every other day and it seemed to work, so that's how we'll do it in future xx


----------



## dawny690

MissyMojo said:


> dawny690 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MissyMojo said:
> 
> 
> 10 days til counting til my testing day!
> 
> :confused: your ticker says 4 days til testing? xxxxClick to expand...
> 
> thats if i have a 33 day cycle - my cycles vary, i always wait a bit longer - like i dont beleive i can have 33 day cycle again hahah, it may be 33 days, 35 days, 37 days ???
> so i'm holding out til the 12th, (as if its going to be 37 days )Click to expand...

:D cool xxxx


----------



## Tasha

Oh wow, that is looking great. Exciting.

Yea my other children were conceived when BD every other day, just thought we needed to try something different this month.


----------



## debgreasby

It was way more than blood tinged unfortunately, hence the confusion. Today''s OPK should shed some light i hope. DH done work till Sunday now, so perfect timing ;)


----------



## Tasha

Deb I would probably talk to my GP about it, just for reassurance. Glad that your DH is off at the perfect time


----------



## MissyMojo

ok, decided im too excited by symptoms not to test a bit sooner, so im going for the 8th .... 

*i have wind, a fondness of food - mostly savoury tho :S - loving milk
*some lovely cm . . usually i crave sugar and i become a snappy cow


----------



## Dimbo

Tentatively dipping my toe in here with a faint but definitely there :bfp:. Or, actually 3 :thumbup: 

I'm excited, but very nervous as I'm only 10DPO. But I knew it before I tested yesterday. It's just like last time, same symptoms about the same time. I just knew then too, before the test was even unwrapped. 

:dust: to everyone for sticky beans :dust:


----------



## MissyMojo

congrats dimbo


----------



## KimmyB

Congrats Dimbo!


----------



## Minimin

Congrats Dimbo- What were your symptoms for us spotters? LOL


----------



## KimmyB

Minimin said:


> Congrats Dimbo- What were your symptoms for us spotters? LOL

:thumbup: Good one Min, why didn't I think of that?!:haha:


----------



## Dimbo

Minimin said:


> Congrats Dimbo- What were your symptoms for us spotters? LOL

Ooh good question. Well, they are exactly the same as last time. First thing I noticed was I would feel a little off, and then not more than 2 minutes later, hunger pangs and I have to eat. And I have to eat then and there, even if I have eaten not that long ago because I'm that hungry. And I don't seem to feel full. I stop eating, but I don't have that full feeling. I got this on a very small scale from about 7dpo, but I knew what I was looking for this month (m/c was only 7th Jan at 6 weeks, so still fresh in my mind). 

Other signs were random things. I noticed last time I wanted to lay on my front at night. I'm not much of a front sleeper, but was doing it more and more, and this time, again about 7 or 8dpo I noticed I wanted to. 

And dreams. I usually have weird dreams, but they got even weirder again at 7 or 8dpo. 

And the thing that won't help anyone, and I didn't believe really happened until I felt it last time. I just felt pregnant. Even last time, when I had no idea what to look for, or what 'feeling pregnant' could feel like, I just knew.


----------



## Minimin

Thanks Dimbo and congrats again!


----------



## WantaBelly

Congratulations Dimbo!!!! Yay!! I'm so excited every time another one of us gets their BFP, its a beautiful thing. Deb I read somewhere that if you have blood-tinged ewcm it means you are very fertile, hope that helps ;). Dimbo that's so wierd I also noticed I had this wierd urge to lay on my stomach


----------



## maratobe

congrats dimbo!! thats great hun!


----------



## wantababybump

I got my BFP!!!! Feb 3 2010


----------



## Dannib247

congrats dimbo!! xx


----------



## Dannib247

thats fab hun hnh 9 months cherub!! xx


----------



## maratobe

wantababybump said:


> I got my BFP!!!!

:happydance: congrats hun!!!:happydance:


----------



## Loren

Tulip said:


> I am seriously digging my chart... Less than a week til I'll know!
> 
> Welcome to the newbies, sorry as ever for your loss. Loren, try not to beat yourself up honey, how far along were you? xx

thank u tulip, i was only 6weeks which i'm glad about dnt no what ad av dun iv i was any further!!!!!xxxx


----------



## Loren

congratualtions wantababybump :) H&H preg huni xxxxx


----------



## Dimbo

WantaBelly said:


> Congratulations Dimbo!!!! Yay!! I'm so excited every time another one of us gets their BFP, its a beautiful thing. Deb I read somewhere that if you have blood-tinged ewcm it means you are very fertile, hope that helps ;). Dimbo that's so wierd I also noticed I had this wierd urge to lay on my stomach

Ooh that is weird. It's a very random symptom, if you can call it that. One I've never heard of before and only really noticed it because I always fall asleep on my right side. But not any more! :D


----------



## Dimbo

wantababybump said:


> I got my BFP!!!!


Congratulations! H&H 9 months! 

I love seeing all the BFP's. Even before it was me, I found it so inspiring :hugs:

:dust: to all


----------



## MissyMojo

contgrats Wantababybump


----------



## Beadette

Congrats on the newest BFP's! Happy and healthy 9 months to you all!! X


----------



## Tulip

Yay, congratulations to the newly-preggos! Wishing you a joyful 9 months xxx


----------



## WannaB

The laying on your stomach is not a weird preggo symptom!!! :haha: I get it everytime I get up the duff, latley that seems to be alot! :rofl: I never sleep on my stomach unless Im pregnant or totally pissed and dont know what Im doing!:haha:


----------



## Tasha

Congrats to Dimbo and wantababybump. So pleased the numbers are going back up now :)


----------



## KimmyB

Congrats wantababybump!!


----------



## starsunshine

Hiya, I got my BFP on Jan 25th


----------



## KimmyB

Congrats starsunshine!


----------



## Minimin

Congrats Starsunshine!


----------



## Beadette

Yeay to starsunshine! Fab news hunny! x x x x x


Oh and p.s - I sleep on my tummy every night so I wouldn't ever notice if that was a symptom for me. I've only been pregnant the one time and my early preggo symptoms was feeling really hungry and strange headaches!


----------



## Tasha

starsunshine said:


> Hiya, I got my BFP on Jan 25th

Yay congrats.

Think that is 10 bfp's now :)


----------



## dawny690

:yipee: congrats girls xxxx


----------



## selina3127

congratulations to all the girls with bfp's xxx


----------



## KittyKatBabe

Congrats to the new results, wishing you happy and healthy 9 months x x


----------



## Lawa

How faint a line is classed as a bfp?

I did a test about an hour ago I am 10dpo havnt drank or used the loo for about 5 hours.

Got a line if I squint and tilt I can just see it. Going to test again tomorrow with FMU


----------



## Amos2009

OMG Lawa!! A line is a line is a line!!! And especially that early!!!!! YAY!!!!!!


----------



## debgreasby

Yay for the BFP's!!


----------



## Lawa

I keep lookig at it and looks like a evap I am presuming you get these with the frers.


----------



## Amos2009

I didn't think FRER's had evap lines...I always heard they were the best tests to take because of that?


----------



## Lawa

Hmm it may be a bfp then but so faint can onl see it in certain lights lol


----------



## puppymom32

FRER dont typical have evaps I say test again tomorrow with FMU and see what happens FXXX for you.


----------



## wantababybump

Lawa said:


> How faint a line is classed as a bfp?
> 
> I did a test about an hour ago I am 10dpo havnt drank or used the loo for about 5 hours.
> 
> Got a line if I squint and tilt I can just see it. Going to test again tomorrow with FMU

My first FRER was very faint too!! There is a pic of it in the preg test gallery. If it looks pink I would say its your bfp!! The one I did the next day was much darker and was with night time wee!! Good luck and test again!!


----------



## wanabamummy

:haha: Pull it apart!!!


----------



## Lawa

Im going to destroy Frer now!


----------



## Lawa

oh Well looks like not my day cant see anything now


----------



## wanabamummy

What? No way!! It's meant to get clearer!!


----------



## Lawa

Prehaps I was seeing things hun like I say it was so faint I had to rwist and turn the test ect.


----------



## Amos2009

Try again with FMU.....do you have another test??


----------



## Lawa

Yeah I do will try again tomorrow will let you all no please cross your fingers for me :D 

Have sore boobs and tugging pains at the mo


----------



## Tulip

Yay -- we'll look forward to a clear BFP in the morning Lawa :happydance:


----------



## BizyBee

Congrats girls! :happydance:


----------



## wanabamummy

I think I got a bfp!!

It's faint but showed oh before he slipped off for work and he cud see it too!!

I will put it up later wen I got more sleep!! If I get more sleep!!! Omg


----------



## Amos2009

Congrats Wana!!!


----------



## wanabamummy

This is my test. am very worried its sooo faint. will test again in a few days with a digi. it was with 2nd morning pee as i had to get up at 1.30am this was done with 5am pee.

My bfp??


----------



## Lawa

Dont think Their was a line yesterday girlies nothing their now :/


----------



## Tulip

Whoop whoop Wana! Congratulations!

Lawa don't panic yet. Give it another 2 days xx


----------



## wanabamummy

Thanks tulip! Ur next!!!!


----------



## Tulip

I hope so! I didn't get either a rise or the big dip I was looking for but it's fairly consistent still x


----------



## selina3127

testing time tomorrow but the af feeling is setting in today:cry: don't think this will be my month feeling fed up now :nope: xxxxx


----------



## KimmyB

Congrats wanab!!

And :hugs: to selina. I'll keep my fingers crossed for you!


----------



## selina3127

thanks kimmy, just checked cp and it's really high and closed don't know if thats good as i'm new to checking cp xxxx


----------



## puppymom32

She got me two days early gonna have a talk with my dr as my cycles are getting shorter and shorter last few months 26 days and this month 24 days. Used to be 28-30 days :( Good luck to the rest of you ladies.


----------



## Amos2009

Wana- I'd say you are definitely "up the duff"!!! Congrats!

Lawa and Selina- don't lose hope....you are still in the game until AF shows.

Amy- so sorry babe. Definitely let your doctor know how your cycles are changing. I am still praying for your BFP. :hugs::hugs:


----------



## KimmyB

:hugs: to amy, sorry the witch got you early honey. Go see your doctor, it can only help.

selina - Not too sure about CP as I've never checked, maybe someone with a bit more knowledge would be able to help?


----------



## puppymom32

Thanks Amos and Kimmy gonna give them a call right now. Very concerned what my crazy body is doing.


----------



## WantaBelly

Wantababybump, Starsunshine and Wanabamummy.........CONGRATULATIONS!!!

What does that make our count? Does anyone know?

Lawa and Selina, its not over yet guys, you never know.

Puppymom32(Amy) This was happening to me and I'll tell you what I did. I found a thread on here talking about vit b and luteal phase defect. We had been ttc for over 15-16 mos with NO luck (I know its not as long as you but I'm going somewhere with this) I went out and bought a bottle of B100 complex slow release pills from walmart and started taking them on cd6 ( just because thats the day I found the thread) I got my bfp that month (it ended early but gave me hope, at least I knew I could even get pregnant) After my mc I started back on them again and guess what....BFP! It might be a coincidence, it might not but its suppose to make your luteal phase longer if by chance you happen to be low on progesterone and have a luteal phase defect. Some women actually have their egg fertilized but because of low progesterone or a LP defect the egg neverhas time to implant as you shed your lining before it does. Sorry this was SO long and I'm not a Dr. just thought I would share with you a little of what I have learned and experienced.


----------



## puppymom32

Thanks sweetie gonna give a B complex a try this month and Royal Jelly to see what happens. Congrats to you.


----------



## WantaBelly

I'll be stalking ya..... Rooting for your BFP!!


----------



## hb1

Hi Wantabelly - what is b100 complex ? 

Cheers hx


----------



## MissyMojo

cant tell if af is due :??? 

got some back pain, but creamy white cm


----------



## Amos2009

Missy----:test::test::test:


----------



## MissyMojo

my cycles are dodgy! gona wait it out a bit longer

*Cycle Lengths*
*1st af was 42 days after mc 
aug 39
sept 35
oct 37
nov 42 (cyst diagnosed)
dec 33*

av 38 days ...


----------



## maratobe

good luck girls!!
i think we have 10 BFPs now dont we???
:dust:


----------



## Amos2009

Meg, Meg, Meg- we miss you!!!!! Get back here!!!!

Missy- you are much stronger than I am!! But I definitely understand you wanting to wait 

Mara- I think you are right!! Yay!


----------



## maratobe

thats a fantastic number!! woohoo! cant wait for meg to get back to update it hehe :happydance:


----------



## MissyMojo

ive made it to 10AM on day 33 - this is where the witch got me last tiem .. . . please please plase tuesday hurry up get here and bring my :bfp: i NEED to be 13 weeks before we leave!!!!


----------



## Tulip

FXd for you Mojo! xx


----------



## selina3127

got my :bfp: yeah xxxxxxxx


----------



## WantaBelly

hb1 said:


> Hi Wantabelly - what is b100 complex ?
> 
> Cheers hx


Hb its you B vitamins, they are water soluable so your body uses what it needs and the rest comes out in your wee..... There's a really good thread on here somewhere I think its called vitamin b and luteal phase. I wish I could find it because its such a gOod read and very informational. Some women who spot before af or have short cycles have what's called a luteal phase defect. Vitamin b helps with that, it can extend your luteal phase. I'm going to see if I can't find that thread..........


----------



## WantaBelly

Oh yay!!! Selina CONGRATULATIONS!!! I've been checking everyday to see if you got it! I'm so happy for you....this is Great!


----------



## MissyMojo

Congrats Selina x x x


----------



## Lolly W

selina3127 said:


> got my :bfp: yeah xxxxxxxx

Congratulations! That's great news! x


----------



## Beadette

selina3127 said:


> got my :bfp: yeah xxxxxxxx

So happy for you Selina! x x x x:flower:


----------



## Tulip

Waaaaaah nice one Sel!!! xx


----------



## debgreasby

Wahoo! Congrats Selina :)


----------



## Firedancer41

Congrats Selina!!!!!!!:happydance:


----------



## wanabamummy

Yay!! Another one!!! Congrats selina!!!!


----------



## selina3127

thanks girls, lets get some more bfp's xxxx


----------



## Tulip

I'm TRYING :rofl:


----------



## Lawa

Well I have just caved in and tested.

10dpo on a frer potnetial BFP?
11DPO FMU nothing 
13dpo afternoon wee on a OPK came up slight positive.
13dpo afternoon forced wee faint BFP!!!


----------



## selina3127

congratulations lawa xxxx


----------



## Beadette

Lawa said:


> Well I have just caved in and tested.
> 
> 10dpo on a frer potnetial BFP?
> 11DPO FMU nothing
> 13dpo afternoon wee on a OPK came up slight positive.
> 13dpo afternoon forced wee faint BFP!!!

CONGRATULATIONS!!

Get testing again tomoz with FMU and post a pic!! xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Lawa

Thanks hun :D 


Will try and get a piccy of it


----------



## Tulip

Congratulations Lawa! Still hope for me then!


----------



## wanabamummy

Congratulations lawa!!!

:dust:


----------



## Lawa

It is clearer than this on a test people honest lol

https://i298.photobucket.com/albums/mm275/Bert1968/P1260018.jpg

https://i298.photobucket.com/albums/mm275/Bert1968/P1260021.jpg


----------



## selina3127

so devastated my BFP must have been a chemical, the :witch: has just arrived can't believe it knew i should have waited a few more days before i posted my news why does things have to be so cruel :cry: xxx


----------



## Tulip

Lawa that's clear enough for me, hun :thumbup:

Oh no Selina, is it really that heavy? xxx


----------



## selina3127

not heavy just a bit of diluted blood when i have just wiped but i know it will be af x


----------



## Lawa

Sorry to hear that selina :(

I am so scared sitting here crying :/


----------



## MissyMojo

aww selina :hugs: x x x x 

Lawa is your camera an olympus? - stupid focus is terrible on them!


----------



## Tulip

Lawa, PMA please lady - and change that mood bar to BUZZED! xx


----------



## Lawa

I do have an omypus lol


----------



## debgreasby

BFP Lawa, congrats.

Selina - i really hope it's not AF. Hugs xxx


----------



## debgreasby

Anyone who likes puzzling over mysteries check out my thread on HPT gallery ;)


https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-tests-gallery/271249-evil-asda-evap.html


lol


----------



## wanabamummy

Omg debs I just read that thread!!! :bfp:

u said you had blood around ov day didn't u? Maybe it was implantation!!!!

Fingers x'd!!! :dust:


----------



## selina3127

i don't get it, bleeding has stopped usually when af starts it's really heavy was just a bit when i wiped but never had this happen before me and oh did have sex this morning could it be that?, confused now!!!! x


----------



## Tulip

Yup - could be an irritated cervix xx


----------



## selina3127

if it is then he is on a ban lol, will see how it goes the next couple of days thanks girls xxx


----------



## MissyMojo

:hug:


----------



## Lawa

Good luck hun could be a irratated cervix


----------



## Amos2009

wow, I have missed a lot!! Congrats Lawa and Selina and I say even Deb!!! 
Deb- how do you know that's not a real positive??? Looks like one to me??
Selina- if you are not bleeding heavily, then surely it's just an irritated cervix. Fingers crossed for you :hugs:
Lawa- told you!!! Woot woot!!


----------



## dawny690

Not sure that is an evap deb :hugs: xxxx


----------



## Beadette

I don't think Deb's is an evap either! lol x

Selina - so glad bleeding has stopped. How strange! PMA now lady!!! x

Lawa - congrats x x x x


----------



## debgreasby

Lol you guys! 

I think it's an evap coz i'm on CD17 and i don't think i ov'd yet lol. My chart is weird and i only stopped bleeding 10 days ago. Mind you, i suppose stranger things have happened.

Might raid DH's wallet and get a digi - the last one of those i did was BFN in Jan.

Will let you know!


----------



## Tulip

Lawa, nice status! :thumbup:


----------



## Tulip

Deb - do it or I'll be coming up there and frogmarching you to Boots!


----------



## Beadette

I'm only round the corner Tulip so i'll go! - I'll hunt her down waving CB digi's at her until she caves!!!! Ready Deb! lol x


----------



## Tulip

LOL can you then come down here and bring me some PMA? Scared!!


----------



## Beadette

Why sugar? Don't be scared! Lots of love and PMA! x x x x x


----------



## Tulip

Think I'm making it all up LOL. BUT, boobs are a dead giveaway to preggo-ness :(


----------



## Beadette

OH MY GOD!! I really really hope you are hun! xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## dawny690

Tulip said:


> Think I'm making it all up LOL. BUT, boobs are a dead giveaway to preggo-ness :(

Same here hun also have a few other symptoms I only ever get in preggo so I know I am but tests dont agree :lol: xxxx


----------



## Tulip

dawny690 said:


> Tulip said:
> 
> 
> Think I'm making it all up LOL. BUT, boobs are a dead giveaway to preggo-ness :(
> 
> Same here hun also have a few other symptoms I only ever get in preggo so I know I am but tests dont agree :lol: xxxxClick to expand...

Thank god it's not just me LOL. We're only 11dpo Dawny, plenty of time etc etc. Just so confused!


----------



## Beadette

When you gonna test? x x x


----------



## dawny690

Tulip said:


> dawny690 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tulip said:
> 
> 
> Think I'm making it all up LOL. BUT, boobs are a dead giveaway to preggo-ness :(
> 
> Same here hun also have a few other symptoms I only ever get in preggo so I know I am but tests dont agree :lol: xxxxClick to expand...
> 
> Thank god it's not just me LOL. We're only 11dpo Dawny, plenty of time etc etc. Just so confused!Click to expand...

LOL no defo not just you hun :haha: I know we are early hun we will get them :bfp:'s when they are ready to show xxxx


----------



## Tulip

My last IC tomorrow morning.... then if temp is still high a nice bit of FRER shopping.


----------



## dawny690

Beadette said:


> When you gonna test? x x x

Tested yesteray :bfn: but opk not far off positive so its there nearly :lol: xxxx


----------



## Beadette

Well good luck to both of you! I have everything tightly crossed for you both x x x x


----------



## Lawa

I had exactly the same thing something inside of me new.

Niggly pains in stomache achy boobs.


----------



## MissyMojo

im soo bored . . . . waiting to test ........


----------



## debgreasby

Oh my god, i'm going into hiding!!! Can just picture it now - me running from a crazy lady shouting at me to pee on her sticks!!!

Tulip - i have high hopes for your tests tomorrow! FRER were BOGOF for single packs in Superdrug today when i went in.


----------



## dawny690

:haha: deb she knows what you look like too :lol: xxxx


----------



## Tulip

Cheers Deb! Don't hide, it's for your own good xxx


----------



## Beadette

Ha ha at Deb!! I've got visions of bumping into you one day as we sheepishly loiter around the pregnancy test aisle in Asda!! Lol xxx


----------



## WannaB

Tulip said:


> My last IC tomorrow morning.... then if temp is still high a nice bit of FRER shopping.

Oh my goodness Grasshopper, havnt I taught you anything??!! To be a well rounded poas addict you must have at least 3 frers in the house at all times, you start off with the ics/opks, work your way up to the frer's, then if they show a positive you rip out the holy grail of hpts, the cd digi!! Now you dont have to have cb digis in the house, this is not a must, its quite acceptable to run out in the middle of the night and purchase them though if the frers give up the goodies! Follow these simple steps and it will lead you to the path of enlightened poasing!! :rofl:


----------



## debgreasby

dawny690 said:


> :haha: deb she knows what you look like too :lol: xxxx

That thought had occurred to me too lol


----------



## debgreasby

Beadette said:


> Ha ha at Deb!! I've got visions of bumping into you one day as we sheepishly loiter around the pregnancy test aisle in Asda!! Lol xxx

That would be funny!


----------



## Josiejo

Hi all.

Unfortunately I lost my little beanie on Friday night :cry:

Devastated, but not giving up hope for a successful pregnancy.

Jo x


----------



## MissyMojo

aww sweetheart :hugs:


----------



## KimmyB

Aw no Josiejo, i was so rooting for you-being a fellow one tuber. So sorry hun x


----------



## maratobe

im so sorry josiejo!! xxxx :hugs:


----------



## Firedancer41

I'm sorry, Josie


----------



## BizyBee

Sorry Josie. :sad1: :hugs:


----------



## wanabamummy

Sorry Hun :hugs:


----------



## MissyMojo

:bfn: on cd34 . . . . and so we wait!!!! 

will try again friday --- if i last til then , stupid wonky cycles


----------



## Chimpette

Hi All,

I'm new here, but we are trying to receiving after being told we had a MMC on the day before xmas eve last year. Had a D & C on the 7th January, so now just hoping that I'm pregnant again. Not sure when my AF is due, but I usually have a 29 day cycle (at least before the D & C). Guessing AF should probably be on thursday (5 weeks post op). 

Good to know I'm not alone

Also how do you get the tickers at the bottom of your replies..???

Thanks 

xx


----------



## Beadette

Oh Josie I'm so sorry for your loss xxx


----------



## debgreasby

So sorry Josie x


----------



## KittyKatBabe

Sorry to hear that Josie - :hugs:


----------



## dawny690

:hugs: Josie hun xxxx


----------



## Amos2009

So sorry Josie :(


----------



## selina3127

well girls looks like my bean wasn't sticky enough spotted blood all yesterday afternoon then stopped again last night then got up this morning and af has come with a vengence really heavy and really bad stomach cramps
not going to let it get me down any more i'm fed up of feeling so much pain !!!!
thanks to all you girls for your support xxxxx


----------



## puppymom32

So sorry Selina and Josie Big Hugs.


----------



## dawny690

:hugs: Selina xxxx


----------



## Amos2009

Chimpette said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I'm new here, but we are trying to receiving after being told we had a MMC on the day before xmas eve last year. Had a D & C on the 7th January, so now just hoping that I'm pregnant again. Not sure when my AF is due, but I usually have a 29 day cycle (at least before the D & C). Guessing AF should probably be on thursday (5 weeks post op).
> 
> Good to know I'm not alone
> 
> Also how do you get the tickers at the bottom of your replies..???
> 
> Thanks
> 
> xx

Sorry for your loss :( Hope you get your sticky bean soon :hugs:


Selina- so sorry hun :cry::hugs:


----------



## debgreasby

So sorry Selina x


----------



## shaerichelle

Sorry Selina, Josie and Chimpette :hugs:


----------



## WannaB

So sorry for your losses ladies!:hugs:


----------



## Beadette

Hugs Selina xxx


----------



## hb1

WantaBelly said:


> hb1 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Wantabelly - what is b100 complex ?
> 
> Cheers hx
> 
> 
> Hb its you B vitamins, they are water soluable so your body uses what it needs and the rest comes out in your wee..... There's a really good thread on here somewhere I think its called vitamin b and luteal phase. I wish I could find it because its such a gOod read and very informational. Some women who spot before af or have short cycles have what's called a luteal phase defect. Vitamin b helps with that, it can extend your luteal phase. I'm going to see if I can't find that thread..........Click to expand...


Thanks for the info :thumbup: will start hunting some down! hx


----------



## WannaB

Just becareful with the B6 hb1, though its still a water soluable vitamin, its the only one that doesnt get all peed out! You can get some really nasty side effects if you take too much of it, facial ticks, blurred vision, muscle spasms, all to do with your nervous system, some people dont even need to go over and it effects them, so if your going to go down that road I would start out on smaller doses and if it doesnt effect you build up to the max.


----------



## BizyBee

:hugs: Selina...

Welcome Chimpette. Sorry for your loss.


----------



## Chimpette

Hi BizyBee & Amos2009,

So sorry to hear your news Josie and Selina.. big hugs!

Congratulations on your news Amos, that's really put a smile on my face. Hopefully the rest of us will follow suit with a BFP soon.

I should receive my pregnancy tests that I ordered from Fertilityplan on ebay today, so I can test my little heart out.. LOL, keeping my fingers crossed.

xxx


----------



## selina3127

thank you everyone, i'm surprisingly dealing with it quiet well just gonna keep positive and hope for a healthy little bean to come my way soon glad i have my two boys to focus on they make anything feel better and i love them so much don't know what i would do without them xxxxx


----------



## Truffleax

I'm so sorry Josie and Selina xxx


----------



## Dannib247

im sorry for your loses ladies thinking of you all xx


----------



## Firedancer41

Sorry Selina :(


----------



## lolly25

so sorry josie and selina :hugs: :hugs: x x


----------



## Tasha

So sorry to you girls who have lost your little beans :hugs::hugs:

I am fed up, I had a few cycles which were around 30/31 days then I had a 35 day, then 38, last one was 44 and I am now on cd 31 with no ovulation yet, so it will be at least 46 day cycle, may be more. :growlmad:


----------



## wantababybump

So sorry ladies :( you are in my thoughts! xx


----------



## Megg33k

:wave: to the new girls!
:hugs: to the girls with losses!
:happydance: to the new BFP's!

All updated!

P.S. I'm baaaaaaaaaaaaack! :winkwink:


----------



## debgreasby

Welcome back - we missed ya! xxx


----------



## Megg33k

Missed you too, honey! :hugs: All of you!!! <3


----------



## shaerichelle

Yes Megg is back!

How are you?


----------



## shaerichelle

Oh dear megg did you find out about your chart?


----------



## wantababybump

Welcome back!!! xx


----------



## groovygrl

Hi Megg33K!

Thanks for doing this, I agree that it's a great source of encouragement and hope!

Please add me to the list at the beginning of this thread?

:bfp:??? GroovyGrl:angel:Jan,2010 (1)

Cheers:flower:


----------



## Amos2009

Devastating news for me today...went for my doctor's appointment this morning and it was discovered that I had an ectopic pregnancy. I had emergency surgery earlier today to remove the baby and I lost my tube :( 
I just don't know anymore.....


----------



## WannaB

OMG Amos thats horrific news hun, Im so sorry! :hugs:


----------



## Tulip

OMG Amos I'm so sorry sweetheart.

Megg - welcome home!! xx


----------



## wanabamummy

Oh Amos really sorry :cry: xxxxx


----------



## wanabamummy

Yey!!!! Megg is back!!!!!


----------



## Megg33k

Amos - I know I knew... but I didn't know you lost your tube too! :hugs: I am SOOOO SOOOO SOOOO sorry, honey! I wish there was something I could say! :cry:

Thanks for the welcome back! I'm testing in the morning and then starting Provera after I see my :bfn:! That's all! LOL No news here! Maybe next cycle!


----------



## WannaB

Yah your back!:happydance:


----------



## Lolly W

Amos2009 said:


> Devastating news for me today...went for my doctor's appointment this morning and it was discovered that I had an ectopic pregnancy. I had emergency surgery earlier today to remove the baby and I lost my tube :(
> I just don't know anymore.....

I'm so, so sorry Amos
xx


----------



## Beadette

Oh Amos I'm so very very sorry! Life is so cruel sometimes!

Glad to see you back Meggy! We've missed u!! Xxx


----------



## Dannib247

aww amos im so sorry hun thinking of you xx


----------



## Megg33k

I am back! And, I'm very happy to have you girls back! You were missed!!! :hugs: to you all!!


----------



## debgreasby

Oh Amos, my heart is breaking for you xxx


----------



## MissyMojo

oh amos x x x


----------



## selina3127

so sorry amos, thinking of you lots xxxx
welcome back meg xxxx


----------



## fluffyblue

Amos2009 said:


> Devastating news for me today...went for my doctor's appointment this morning and it was discovered that I had an ectopic pregnancy. I had emergency surgery earlier today to remove the baby and I lost my tube :(
> I just don't know anymore.....


OMG I am so sorry - I know the devestation of an ectopic so know what you are going through, albeit I didnt lose a tube but the pain is just the same as its a cruel cruel way of losing because almost invariably there are no answers. 

Take it easy hun and take the time to rest. Im sorry again xxxxx


----------



## lolly25

welcome back megg x x 
Amos so sorry x thinking of you x x :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Chimpette

Amos I'm so sorry, to go all through the happiness of the getting the BFP and then to find something like out... just awful.. your in my thoughts and prayers xxx


----------



## Chimpette

I got the good old AF today, so I guess next month will be my month... positive thinking, positive thinking....!


----------



## Dannib247

chimpette im sorry the witch got you hun massive hugs hopefully next month xxxxxx


----------



## debgreasby

Look at it this way Chimpette - you now have plenty of time to stockpile Pregnancy tests for next month!!!


----------



## KittyKatBabe

Amos, :hug:

Sorry to hear your news sweetheart x

Welcome back Meg x x x


----------



## Tasha

I am so sorry amos :hugs::hugs:

Welcome back Megg :hugs:

CD32 still no sign of ovulation :nope::growlmad:


----------



## KimmyB

So so sorry Amos, I can relate to what you're going through (I know that s=doesn't make it any easier but you're not alone) big big hugs hun x

Welcome back Megg, it's not been the same without you! x


----------



## Mummytofour

I posted in another thread, but will here again...so sorry for what you are going through Amos.:hugs::hugs::hugs2:


----------



## Amos2009

Thanks Mummy.....I know I am posting everywhere but I am just so devastated :( I just feel so lost


----------



## Firedancer41

So sorry Amos:nope:


----------



## Loren

so sorry amos xxxxxxxx


----------



## Chimpette

debgreasby said:


> Look at it this way Chimpette - you now have plenty of time to stockpile Pregnancy tests for next month!!!

Hi Debgreasby,

Well there is always that... already started looking at getting some OPK's just incase.. haha!

xx


----------



## Tulip

Is now the right time to mention I ordered 15OPKS and 15HPTs for next cycle? LMAO


----------



## Amos2009

It's always the right time...lol


----------



## Tulip

Amos2009 said:


> It's always the right time...lol

I figured 15 of each would do, considering my new addiction.
How are you feeling physically honey? Have been thinking about you today xx


----------



## Amos2009

Physically still in some pain....hoping that will go away by the weekend since we have company coming into town for Mardi Gras! I'm so trying to look at the positive right now. So I am focusing on having a good time with my friends.


----------



## Chimpette

Tulip said:


> Is now the right time to mention I ordered 15OPKS and 15HPTs for next cycle? LMAO

Haha, loving your style Tulip. Where did you get them from??? I was going to order some opk from ebay but not sure if they will work or not..?? I don't usually use them, but because of MMC I used tesco ones to check if I ovulated after D & C, and thought they would feed my addition until I can start testing on hpt's again...

xx


----------



## Tulip

Glad you gotta focus, Ames... next time has to be your turn, hun xx

Chimpette - I usually get mine from babymad.com but wasn't happy with the last batch... the lines (even control lines) were never very strong for my liking. This lot are from fertilityplan on ebay, and were quite bargainous, so we'll see how my evaluation of them goes in about 12 days time LOL.

I use them in the evenings to back up what the CBFM says in the mornings LOL. Helps me pinpoint the surge better x


----------



## WannaB

Amos2009 said:


> Physically still in some pain....hoping that will go away by the weekend since we have company coming into town for Mardi Gras! I'm so trying to look at the positive right now. So I am focusing on having a good time with my friends.

Your such a brave lady Amos!:hugs: I dont think I would have coped full stop!

Doddy my gyno bought up an interesting point yesterday, Ive had three in a row now, two healthy babies prior to this in 94 and 98, although he said we may never know why, he pointed out that fact that perhaps I might have had this problem, whatever it may be, all my life and the two successful pregnancies I had might have been the lucky ones. I had never thought of it this way, thought this must have only been some more recent development!:wacko: So many what if's out there when it comes to mc!


----------



## Amos2009

Wow Wanna....I would have never thought about it like that either. I am still waiting on the manual to come out on my body!! 

So what is your next step?


----------



## Tulip

Careful Amos or she'll whip out the goodie bag she came home from the gyno with :rofl:


----------



## WannaB

I know! Just makes me thing about how lucky I really am! They are running all the bloods they do and a HSG, he put me on 100mg of aspirin daily and 200mg progesterone daily after O time. He told me to put OH on Menevit and barring any nasties in my test, come back in 3 months if Im not pregnant, ring him immediatley if I do manage it. Funny I thought it would feel better in a way having something done, but its just making me feel like now its serious! Dunno just always thought it might have been bad luck cause Ive done this all before without a problem! Are they going to count your ectopic as a problem along with your mc's and start investigating for you?


----------



## WannaB

Tulip said:


> Careful Amos or she'll whip out the goodie bag she came home from the gyno with :rofl:

OMG no one gets my goodies till Im done with them! :rofl: I can only imagine what my face looked like at the fertility clinic, she came out with only one bottle of progesterone and I swear my bottom lip dropped! Its a 3 hour round trip from home to there and I felt like a little kid saying is that all I can have?:haha: She said I could have as many bottles as I wanted, they just normally hand they out one at a time because of the expense, there is only enough in one bottle for one cycle, I took 3 bottles!:haha:


----------



## shaerichelle

Amos, hon. Sorry :hugs:
Thinking of you.


----------



## MissyMojo

cd1 for me Damn that :witch:


----------



## Tulip

MissyMojo said:


> cd1 for me Damn that :witch:

Sorry to hear that Mojo. Give her a good slapping xx


----------



## MissyMojo

ttc is going to the bk of my mind until i get to cyprus - got too much going on


----------



## Mummytofour

Sorry that damn witch got ya MissyMojo!:growlmad: We all need to run that b***h outa town...for at least 9 months anyhoo!!

Amos...how u doing hunni? Been thinking about you. Just remember you are never really lost with all your BnB cyber buddies here to offer support, shoulders to cry on or maybe just vent ur anger on! Keep strong babe!:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Tasha

Amos I am still thinking of you hun :hugs:

Missy I am sorry hun :hugs: bet you cant wait to go to Cyprus for some sunshine.

WannaB I am glad they are helping.

Tulip you made me :haha:

I am at the end of CD 32 and no ovulation :growlmad: I want to ovulate, what is wrong, why are my cycles getting longer and longer :cry:


----------



## Megg33k

Amos2009 said:


> I am still waiting on the manual to come out on my body!!

Say it again, sis! Say it again! :hugs: Me too!


----------



## Tasha

Megg33k said:


> Amos2009 said:
> 
> 
> I am still waiting on the manual to come out on my body!!
> 
> Say it again, sis! Say it again! :hugs: Me too!Click to expand...

:hugs::hugs: to you both. Bodies are so friggin complicated arent they? If you find your manuals can you let me know where you got them cos I want mine!!!


----------



## dawny690

Amos :hugs: so sorry hun :cry:

Megg welcome back :hugs:


----------



## Tasha

Dawn 14dpo you got any signs? Have you tested?

Less than 2 weeks til your birthday :happydance:


----------



## Amos2009

Tulip said:


> Careful Amos or she'll whip out the goodie bag she came home from the gyno with :rofl:

:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Amos2009

Sorry the old hag got you Missy!

Thanks everyone for your thoughts...it really means a lot that I can come on here and whine...I am trying to be really strong at home. I will just be glad to be physically better....this was my only surgery (besides the D&C's) and it sucks.

Wanna- I am getting really excited for you!! You are that much closer to having a little one, I just know it!!

Dawn- when are you testing???


----------



## dawny690

Im tired, sickness, sore boobs twinges windy am testing again tomorrow with fmu on cheap asda test and FRER I have been known to get a :bfp: at 18/19dpo though and my LP ranges from 11-17 so come one :bfp: where are you I know your hiding xxxxx


----------



## Amos2009

Fingers crossed hun...


----------



## Tasha

Everything crossed for you Dawn :hugs:


----------



## Firedancer41

Tulip said:


> Is now the right time to mention I ordered 15OPKS and 15HPTs for next cycle? LMAO

At first I read that as *150 OPKs* :dohh:


----------



## BizyBee

Oh no, so sorry Amos! :hugs:


----------



## WannaB

Firedancer41 said:


> Tulip said:
> 
> 
> Is now the right time to mention I ordered 15OPKS and 15HPTs for next cycle? LMAO
> 
> At first I read that as *150 OPKs* :dohh:Click to expand...

See now I wouldnt have batted an eyelid at someone ordering 150 opks, you can never have too many! :rofl:

Will just have to be fingers crossed from me Dawny, need the legs to be open at this stage!:haha: Come on bfp for Dawny!xxx:hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

My legs can be crossed until after I start and finish bleeding! I'll cross them for you for at least 11 days... maybe more like 17! :rofl:


----------



## maratobe

Amos im so sorry hunny!! :hugs:


----------



## dawny690

:bfn: this morning xxxx


----------



## debgreasby

Poop to your BFN x


----------



## KimmyB

Rubbish BFN x


----------



## MissyMojo

smelly test, :ignore: hahah


----------



## posh

I'm positive my OPK's are dodgy and don't work! They are the dipstick ones. I used them last cycle and didn't even get a sniff of a positive! So i got one of the ones that you drip some wee into a little section using a pipette, and got a positive straight away. :shrug:
This cycle, I have been using the dip stick ones again and nothing. I have had EWCM for 3 days now (starting to turn watery) and cramps, but still no positive, even tho my ticker says that I am due to ov at the weekend. Surely they must be dodgey? Can anyone recommend anywhere that sells good tests?


----------



## dawny690

MissyMojo said:


> smelly test, :ignore: hahah

:haha: that made me laugh thanks babes :hugs: :kiss:


----------



## MissyMojo

anytime dawny x x


----------



## Tasha

Hi girls, how are you all today?


----------



## Amos2009

Still no sign of AF though right Dawn?? 

Posh- I have no experience with the OPK's, but these ladies do!!

Tasha- hanging in there- how are you??


----------



## dawny690

Amos2009 said:


> Still no sign of AF though right Dawn??
> 
> Posh- I have no experience with the OPK's, but these ladies do!!
> 
> Tasha- hanging in there- how are you??

Nope no AF :happydance: xxxx


----------



## dawny690

posh said:


> I'm positive my OPK's are dodgy and don't work! They are the dipstick ones. I used them last cycle and didn't even get a sniff of a positive! So i got one of the ones that you drip some wee into a little section using a pipette, and got a positive straight away. :shrug:
> This cycle, I have been using the dip stick ones again and nothing. I have had EWCM for 3 days now (starting to turn watery) and cramps, but still no positive, even tho my ticker says that I am due to ov at the weekend. Surely they must be dodgey? Can anyone recommend anywhere that sells good tests?

Babymad's opk's are really good 20miu and are sensitive xxxx


----------



## Tasha

Amos :hugs::hugs: you must be going through so much, and having to think about your guests coming. I hope you manage to have some smiles this weekend hunny.

Dawn that is good no af :happydance: Hope she stays away for many many more months.

Posh you wouldnt get a positive right now if your not ovulating until the weekend, but it would be getting darker I think. Is it? If so you may wanna start doing one in the morning and one in the evening as I think you have to test within a certain time of ovulation to get a positive. Also what sensitivity are you using?

I am okay cd 33, no ovulation and looking at my discharge (or rather lack of) there wont be any for a while.


----------



## MissyMojo

i got clearest lines on tesco opks usually tested about 12:30 -1pm


----------



## Megg33k

Boooooooo @ BFN! Do not approve! :hugs: FX'd for you!!!


----------



## fluffyblue

posh said:


> I'm positive my OPK's are dodgy and don't work! They are the dipstick ones. I used them last cycle and didn't even get a sniff of a positive! So i got one of the ones that you drip some wee into a little section using a pipette, and got a positive straight away. :shrug:
> This cycle, I have been using the dip stick ones again and nothing. I have had EWCM for 3 days now (starting to turn watery) and cramps, but still no positive, even tho my ticker says that I am due to ov at the weekend. Surely they must be dodgey? Can anyone recommend anywhere that sells good tests?

Hun i use the cheapy ones and dont really trust them that much, i also treat myself to the CB smiley face ones near ovulation and they are brill no mistakes with them. I generally use the cheapies for the fade in and fade out and the clear blue for clarity xx


----------



## sunshinegirl

Hi guys, I got my BFP this morning not suppose to test till the 16th but had a feeling I was. It was the same as last time 2nd month of trying BFP. Hopefully this little bean is a sticky. Fingers crossed for the rest of you xx


----------



## Tasha

sunshinegirl said:


> Hi guys, I got my BFP this morning not suppose to test till the 16th but had a feeling I was. It was the same as last time 2nd month of trying BFP. Hopefully this little bean is a sticky. Fingers crossed for the rest of you xx

Congrats Sunshinegirl. Here is to a happy, healthy 8 months that fly by :hugs:


----------



## debgreasby

Yay Sunshine - congrats x


----------



## Daisygirl82

Yay for you sunshine!!! Congrats :thumbup:

I tested this morning CD 28 = :bfn:


----------



## BizyBee

Congrats sunshine!

I had my follicle scan today and all looks well. I have a 16mm and a few 13mm, as well as dozens of small follicles. I will likely take the trigger shot this weekend. I am so ready for the 2WW!!!


----------



## maratobe

congrats sunshine!! xxx
good luck girls :dust:


----------



## 3yearsttc

I had two losses, my last one was on December 11, 2006 and I haven't been able to conceive since. This is really cool!


----------



## Megg33k

Congrats, Sunshinegirl!!! H&H 9 mo!!! :hugs: Woohoo!


----------



## Beadette

Woo hoo! Another one! Congrats sunshine! Have a wonderful pregnancy!!! Xxxxxx


----------



## spencerbear

I have had 2 loses, my last one was october 2009. Hoping and praying its my turn again soon x


----------



## lolly25

Congrats sunshine x 
GL and :dust: to thoose ttc and in tww x x x


----------



## Loren

Elooo Allll How are you all today?? xx

Congratulations sunshine :D H&H pregnancy sweety xxx :)


----------



## debgreasby

Hmm, temp dip at 6 DPO!


----------



## Mummytofour

Woohoo Deb!!!
FX'd for you! Hope that lil eggie snuggles in good and proper!!!:happydance:


----------



## KimmyB

Congrats Sunshine!!

And Debs, woohoo, everything crossed for you!! (Except my legs-got another Peak on CBFM today!)


----------



## dawny690

Congrats Sunshine and good luck Deb and everyone else having bloods done 19th as doctors dip test was :bfn: xxxx


----------



## Megg33k

FX'd for a blood :bfp: next week for you, Dawn! :hugs:

Deb... Hmmmm..... Very interesting! Can't wait!!!


----------



## Stacey_89

CD44 and still going :) !!
When it gets to wednesday it will be my longest wait for a period ever

feeling very hopeful =] think we may of actualy cracked it at last.
Will be testing on monday ! Fingers crossed. Boobs rele hurt aswell, normaly it just used to be my left boob lol but this month its both and rele hurt at the sides and felt sick as a dog this morning.

Anyone else testing on monday ?


xx


----------



## debgreasby

Stupid IC's won't even do me the courtesy of giving me an evap to obsess over


:haha::hissy::devil::gun:


----------



## Megg33k

FX'd Stacey!

Deb - Damn those IC's! :hugs: How dare they not give you anything at 6dpo! :rofl:


----------



## debgreasby

I know - how rude!!!!


----------



## WannaB

They would never give me and evap to obsess over either! :rofl: Thats nice dip to the coverline too, they seem to be more hopeful when they dip that far.

Congrats to Sunshine, and fingers are crossed for Dawny and her bloods!:hugs:


----------



## selina3127

congratulations sunshine xxx
good luck stacey, dawny and all the other girls due to test got my f'xd for you all xxx


----------



## groovygrl

:happydance: yaaay sunshine! Congrats

thinking of you deb, sounds promising! i can indeed cross fingers, toes and legs (finished TTC :sex: this week - next 2-3 weeks it'll be 'cus I actually want some:winkwink:)

crossing it all for you too dawn and stacey - and all the others testing over the next couple days.


----------



## BizyBee

Still waiting to O! Thinking it's going to be in the next few days. The Dr's office isn't open until Tues., so I have to use OPK's this weekend in case I ovulate before my next follicle scan. Can't wait for the 2WW!


----------



## maratobe

im still waiting to ovualte aswell, it has been such a looong cycle!! 
only about 4 days and im the 2ww YAY!
good luck ladies! xxxx
:dust:


----------



## KimmyB

good luck ladies! I'm in the 2ww now! Eeeeek!


----------



## Tasha

I was right when I thought I was about to ovulate much earlier in my cycle I did, I tested at what I thought was 11 dpo and got a BFN, thought that meant af was on her way or I had not ovulated when I thought so didnt test again until this morning cos I had a heavy feeling in my uterus and got my bfp at 16dpo.


----------



## lolly25

Congrats tasha x


----------



## dawny690

OMG Tasha :wohoo: CONGRATS :yipee: so deserved xxxx


----------



## KimmyB

Congrats Tasha!! :happydance:


----------



## lolly25

Got a little evil evap as i had done so well not to poas i caved in im only 6dpo
i posted it here if anyone wants a nosie lol hehehehehehe lol x
https://www.babyandbump.com/ttc-aft...talkers-anonymous-meeting-31.html#post4417579


----------



## BizyBee

Congrats Tasha! 

Lolly, I totally want to POAS with you but I haven't even O'ed yet! :haha:


----------



## Amos2009

Congrats Tasha!!!


----------



## Tasha

Thanks girls.

Amos how are you doing?


----------



## Megg33k

OMG Tasha!!! CONGRATS!!! :hugs:


----------



## Tasha

Thanks Megg. How are you all? I am off to the first page to see the bfp next to my name :haha:


----------



## debgreasby

Yay for Tasha!!!


----------



## WannaB

Oh nice work Tasha, well done woman!:happydance::hugs:


----------



## MissyMojo

:headspin: tasha,

im on cd5 and just getting bk into the mind set, of trying, but tryn to keep it ntnp for a while


----------



## Beadette

Woo hoo for Tasha! Xx


----------



## Stacey_89

i hope i can make it 13 bfp's 2moro :)

ooo fingers crossed !!!! 

xx


----------



## groovygrl

:happydance:congrats tasha - happy and healthy 9 months!


----------



## maratobe

:happydance: congrats tasha!!!


----------



## Megg33k

FX'd Stacey! :hugs:


----------



## Beadette

Any news Stacey? Xx


----------



## tabbicles

please can I join in? I love reading evryone elses stories and finding out who gets preggers!! I just got my positive 2 days ago at just 9 DPO (I think) after I miscarried 5 months ago!! woo hoo!! docs tonight, dont want to get too excited after last time but its a step in the right direction :)
Frer was very faint but worked and today Clear blue digital confirmed it with the:happydance: actual word. I have never been so scared waiting for a result!!


----------



## debgreasby

Huge congrats Tabbicles!!!!!!!!


----------



## tabbicles

Thank you Deb!! I am so pleased just really hope it sticks this time. Am hot footing it to the doctors tonight and will try and get in with the early pregnancy clinic for scans. Couldnt bear to wait 12 weeks and get no heartbeat again!!


----------



## BizyBee

Congrats tabbicles. Wishing you the best at your appointment!


----------



## lolly25

congrats tabbicles x x


----------



## Amos2009

Congrats Tabb! Fingers crossed Stacey---any news yet???

Tasha- I am hanging in there- my company just left so it has been a busy weekend- not much time for me to fully recover from surgery. So the next few days I plan to just keep my feet up and not do a thing!!!!


----------



## MissyMojo

Congrats Tabicles

and :hugs: Amos x x x


----------



## hb1

Check out the PAL page!!!


----------



## dawny690

:wohoo: xxxx


----------



## groovygrl

what and where is PAL page - aaargh so excited but don't want to jump the gun and gob off HELP


----------



## hb1

Hey grooveygirl - tis the pregnancy after a loss pages - exciting news!!


----------



## groovygrl

:yipee: thanks for that - it's good news indeed! everyone's staying pretty quiet so I won't be the one to gob off but oh sooooooooo fantastic! we'll all be on that page soon enough so tell her to kindly move over and make some room! :winkwink:


----------



## Tasha

Amos glad you will be resting :hugs:

I have everything crossed for all of you.

Dawn, is that about me in your sig :cloud9: If so thank you, that is so nice. When is your blood test? How are the symptoms?


----------



## dawny690

Tasha said:


> Amos glad you will be resting :hugs:
> 
> I have everything crossed for all of you.
> 
> Dawn, is that about me in your sig :cloud9: If so thank you, that is so nice. When is your blood test? How are the symptoms?

Of course its you :happydance: I have blood test friday, still have symptoms but no :bfp: just bloody evaps :hissy: xxxxx


----------



## Tasha

Cant wait til Friday for you hun, have everything crossed that we can be bump buddies and make it through to the end. I do know people though that they just didnt get BFP's after POAS at all even at 11, 12 and 13 weeks, but had blood tests and were :)


----------



## Kaylz--x

Hey girls I got my :bfp: yesterday... in hospital! Was having a routine scan 6 weeks after my MMC and they found a new pregnancy sac measuring 4 weeks. They got me to do a test and as you can see on my piccy its positive! Feels like a dream :)

Sending lots and lots of baby dust to all x x x


----------



## Amos2009

Congrats Kaylz! Waiting for updates on you Friday testers!!!


----------



## debgreasby

Congrats Kaylz - what a lovely surprise!


----------



## Minimin

Congrats Kaylz!!!!! I bet you were pleasantly surprised! :hugs:

Good luck to those about to test soon!


----------



## Stacey_89

Hey everyone.

Just to let you know i got my BFP yesturday !!!!! :D
hope this is a sticky one xxx


----------



## Megg33k

Woohoo, Stacey!!! :hugs: So excited!

Congrats to ALL the :bfp:s! Sorry I haven't been around... Our internet was playing up yesterday and I just got busy doing other things trying to take my mind off of it! LOL


----------



## Beadette

Yeay! So happy for u! Sticky vibes!! Xxx


----------



## Minimin

Congrats stacey! Wow- what a bumper list ladies.. hope more to come!


----------



## dawny690

Thanks Tasha hun me too I know one girl who had a little boy about 8mths ish ago and she showed negative on hpt's and bloods til she was about 3mths gone :shock: xxxx


----------



## WannaB

Woohoo what a nice thing to wake up and see this morning, two more bfps!:happydance: Well done ladies!:hugs:


----------



## dollydingle

Congratulations Stacey_89!!! Yipeeeee!!!


----------



## Dannib247

how lovely congrats to the bfps! yey!! xx


----------



## MissyMojo

congrats kaylz and stacey


----------



## BizyBee

Yay Kaylz and Stacey! Congrats. :happydance:


Had my scan today. I have some monster follies. Taking the trigger shot tonight, so hoping I have good news in 2 weeks.


----------



## AS1

Hey - can I be added please?

:bfp: ???? most recent loss July 2009 (3) 

After 3 mmc they discovered I have a septate uterus so after surgery for it (hopefully in next few weeks) we will be ttc again as soon as poss after it!! xx


----------



## maratobe

wow 15 BFPs now thats awesome!! congrats girls!!
bizybee, wishing you lots of luck this month hun :dust:
AS1, im sorry about your loss hun and good luck trying again!


----------



## KittyKatBabe

Blinking Nora, I don't pop in for a few days and we have another 5, I will pop out again and hopefully we will have 5 more in here! lol

Sticky baby :dust: to you all x x x x

I am on a break for a couple of months now due to holiday in a couple of months, hope I don't regret this choice, but I think its the right thing to do at the moment.

x x x


----------



## WannaB

Haha Kitty you must be a good luck charm! Can you pop back in about 12 days time so I can get my bfp please??!!:haha: Congrats to the new bfps, well done ladies!:hugs:


----------



## Lolly W

Wow, just like Kitty, I haven't checked in here for a while and look what's happened! Can I reserve one of the next BFPs please?!?

Congratulations all you lucky ladies - you all deserve it x


----------



## Megg33k

I have a BFP reserved for each of you! :hugs:


----------



## MissyMojo

its ages til i test but can i have mine reserved for the 29th march please ??


----------



## Megg33k

Sure, Missy! :hugs: Maybe I can get one that day too! I don't know when I'll be testing... I don't even feel like testing is EVER in the cards for me at this point. But, that day sounds as good as any!


----------



## WannaB

I dont seem to have a problem getting a reservation, just seems like when I get to the restaurant they take my table away from me all the time!:growlmad:


----------



## sunshinegirl

Hi guy's, just poped back to see how you are all getting on. Great to see there has been 4 more BFP's since me. Good luck to the rest of you I will be popping back to check up on you all xxx


----------



## BABYCAREY

Hi Megg
Count me out this month!!
Im so dissappointed!!
She came!!


----------



## Megg33k

Aww... Michelle! :hugs: I'll reserve you a table that hasn't been wiped down so it'll be nice and sticky! :rofl:

Carey - Sorry honey! :hugs:

Sunshine - Glad you're well!!! :happydance:

AFM... SPOTTING! WOOHOO!!!! :wohoo:


----------



## BizyBee

:hugs: Sorry about the recent bfn's...

Yay for spotting Megg! Hope you'll be moving on in no time.


----------



## MissyMojo

is it cd1 for you yet megg darling ?? 


:hugs: and :dust: to all my girls


----------



## Megg33k

Funny thing... I went to check just because you asked! LOL Uhm... it's starting to resemble something that might resemble something like the beginning of AF? :rofl: It's definitely not flow yet, but it's a little tiny bit more than before. FX'd that it's tomorrow!

:hugs: and :dust: to you all!


----------



## debgreasby

Hurrah for spotting Meg!


----------



## shaerichelle

Awesome Megg, I dont know if your chart or my chart is better. :wacko:

I hope she visits you. Tell her to come my way! STAT.


----------



## Becci_Boo86

Hi Megg!! Well i had my last MC in October (my second) we are now going to be trying again in April :) x


----------



## Megg33k

Thanks, Deb! :hugs:

Shannon - OMG! That's crazy! :hugs:

Becci - I'll add you! :)


----------



## WannaB

Megg33k said:


> Aww... Michelle! :hugs: I'll reserve you a table that hasn't been wiped down so it'll be nice and sticky! :rofl:

What doesnt kill us can only make us stronger, so I will take the filthiest most unhygenic, sticky table at the restaurant please!:rofl:


----------



## Tasha

I am back :cry:


----------



## Daisygirl82

:hugs: so sorry Tasha :cry:


----------



## thesmiths88

Hello, please can you put me down for a bfp today please! I'm already on the list. Thanks!


----------



## Megg33k

:hugs: Tasha! I'm so sorry! :cry: -- Edit: I changed the date of your most recent loss and then only just realized that you had wanted to leave it as the loss of Honey... Do you want me to put it back to May 2007 again? I just want to make sure that it's listed how you want it! :hugs: again, for good measure!

Congrats, thesmiths! Putting it in now! :)


----------



## Tasha

You can do what ever Megg, thank you.

My heart is broken, it is so unfair, what did I do to deserve six losses. I have a doctors appointment wednesday so am going to go and see if they can/will help. If not then I am not sure I can continue ttc as I cant take this heartache any more.


----------



## Megg33k

You didn't do anything, sweetness... and you definitely don't deserve six losses! :hugs: I'm sitting here staring at the screen like I'll find words of wisdom to make your hurt go away... but I know I won't! I wish I could... I really do. I am SO, SO, SOOOOOO sorry! I think anyone would totally understand whichever decision you make as to whether to continue or not. I hope the doc will lend you aid so that you can have your dream without all the heartache! We're all here if you need us!


----------



## lolly25

:hugs: :hugs: tasha thinking of you x x





Congrats thesmiths x x


----------



## MissyMojo

:hugs: tasha 

:happydance: thesmiths


im bored ..... of ttc!! im like pah whatever, dont get me wrong i'd love to be a mum and have my babies but with the move i just cant find the energy to give a damn about ttc


----------



## Megg33k

Allow me to volunteer to understand exactly what you mean, Missy! I'm sick to death of it! BUT... I can't have a baby with TTC... So, I'll do it anyway!


----------



## maratobe

im so sorry tasha :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## dawny690

:cry: :cry: Tasha Im so so sorry your going through this again :cry: :cry: :hugs: xxxxx


----------



## Amos2009

Tasha :cry::cry::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

Haven't seen your gorgeous face in a while, Amos... How are you, sweetie? :hugs:


----------



## Amos2009

Hey my little sis.....I am doing pretty good. I am almost 100% physically recuperated!! Can't remember if I told you or not, but I have been referred to a Fertility Specialist on March 10....I am so excited and praying my problem is something easily fixed!! I see AF finally decided to participate huh?? Now you can get going again!!!


----------



## Megg33k

I didn't know you had been referred! That's fantastic! I'm sure it's something easy, honey! I can't wait to hear how it went! :hugs:

Yes, she finally joined the party. She hasn't even been too awful yet... crampy, but not really very heavy. I'd rather have pain than ruin my clothes! LOL


----------



## shaerichelle

Glad AF showed Megg!


----------



## shaerichelle

Megg33k said:


> Thanks, Deb! :hugs:
> 
> Shannon - OMG! That's crazy! :hugs:
> 
> Becci - I'll add you! :)

Yes it is crazy. I hope AF comes tomorrow.

My temp spike is nuts!


----------



## shaerichelle

Tasha :hugs: hon..

Have you ever heard of Natural Killer cells? it can cause multiple miscarriages. I read a story I cant find it of course, but this woman had 13 miscarriages. She finally found a great doctor. He helped her to have a baby. She had this. I think someone posted it in ttc.


----------



## Josiejo

OMG girls ..... it seems I may not have lost my bean after all. Still showing all the signs of pregnancy and yesterday took fresh pregnancy tests and all show very strong positives, including a clear blue digital (PREGNANT) and two from the hospital - which didn't show positive 2 weeks ago (hospital tests aren't very sensitive). They have taken bloods and I have to go back on Sunday evening for a second set (48 hrs) to check HCG levels. I will find out on Monday.

The hospital seem to think that my good ovary spat out 2 eggs at different times (one 2 weeks later than the other). One resulted in a bleed 2 weeks ago and the other they think was fertilised that same week!!!! This would explain why the digital test said only 1-2 weeks. I'm very confused right now as for the last 2 weeks I have been spotting on and off (not heavy though), but I suppose that could be implantation???? 

If the hospital are right with their suspisions I would be 4 weeks pregnant. 
Sorry to witter.

Fingers crossed for me ladies xxx


----------



## MissyMojo

i have my fingers very tightly crossed sweetheart x x x x


----------



## dawny690

Oh Josie my fingers are tightly crossed xxxx


----------



## Minimin

Fxd for you josie! :hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

OMG Josie! That's so exciting! I'm very, very anxious to hear how it turns out! I'll cross everything I can cross for you, sweetness!!! 

Thanks, Shannon! I'm pretty happy too!


----------



## maratobe

oooh good luck josie!! :hugs:


----------



## SmileyShazza

For those who'd like to read the story about the lady who has had a baby after 18 mc's

https://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/england/sussex/8522575.stm

Firstly https://www.smileyvault.com/albums/userpics/10172/congratulationss.gif to all the ladies who have got their BFPs since I last checked in :)

So sorry to hear of your loss Tasha :hugs:

I am sure that we can get that list to 20 in the next month - hoping I will be one of them :winkwink:


----------



## Dannib247

wow hun thats fab!! cant wait to hear what the hospital say to you good luck cherub xx


----------



## Megg33k

I hope to be one of those boosting us to the twenties as well, Shazza! I'd love to have dates by all of our names in the next 30 days... but that might be a tad too much to ask for! lol


----------



## Megg33k

And, OMG @ the woman with 18 MC's!!! Holy crap! O.O

I need to stop being so down about my 1 some days... Makes me feel like an ass sort of!


----------



## Tulip

Fingers crossed for you Josie - yay for hyperactive ovaries!

I saw the 18-miscarriages lady on our local news. She's remarkably sane, considering. I heard they were all 6-9 weeks gestation, that's gotta be hard. And the new baby is STUNNING!


----------



## Tasha

Congrats to the girls who got there BFP's, Josie my fingers are tightly crossed sweetie.

Megg I am glad the witch got you (it feels wrong writing that but hope ykwim?), and hun other people's pain doesnt make yours any less :hugs:

Thank you shaerichelle, I have had three babies who have made it to almost term so it can not be natural killer cells, when my last miscarriage was confirmed (not this one the previous) I had had 4 miscarriages in just over a year but the doctor after the scan said I needed to have another miscarriage for them to help, so now I have had the 5th (in 18 months) I hope they can help. I know the probable cause is either my clotting disorder which was confirmed after Honey died (I have to have aspirin and clexane from when I see the consultant usually about 10-12 weeks) but no one told me what this clotting disorder means for me and TTC :shrug: or maybe the fact I had a section which with the scaring can increase the chances of miscarriage.


----------



## BizyBee

:hugs: So sorry Tasha....


Fingers and toes crossed for you Josie! xx

Oh, and congrats the smiths!


I obviously haven't been keeping up very well!


----------



## Megg33k

Tasha - I def know what you mean. Thanks! I'm also hoping they can finally help you now! :hugs:


----------



## dawny690

Megg33k said:


> Tasha - I def know what you mean. Thanks! I'm also hoping they can finally help you now! :hugs:

Megg where did you get your ruby's army and team geek banner thingys fom? They are lovely :thumbup: xxxxxx


----------



## WannaB

The clever woman made them, I love it!:hugs:


----------



## dawny690

Oooo clever lady how? They are so good xxxx


----------



## WannaB

Have a nosy through the last pages of Tulips journal, the codes for it are in there! I dont question how, I just leave it up to the experts!:haha:


----------



## dawny690

Girls I need some advice please well I have no brown bleeding or browny spotting anymore just yellowy discharge :shrug: any ideas girls? xxxx


----------



## Tasha

No idea Dawn. Have you only had spotting and brown bleeding? Cos that could just be old blood and not AF at all, and the yellowy discharge could be the tail end of that or an infection.


----------



## dawny690

Tasha said:


> No idea Dawn. Have you only had spotting and brown bleeding? Cos that could just be old blood and not AF at all, and the yellowy discharge could be the tail end of that or an infection.

Yes just browny bleeding/spotting tiny amount of pink spotting/blood day 1 and 1 very small clot :shrug: xxxx


----------



## Megg33k

dawny690 said:


> Oooo clever lady how? They are so good xxxx

:rofl: First, thank you! I'm glad you like them! Second, I made them in Paint.net (a free Photoshop type program). I would be happy to make you something if you like. If there's an interest, I'd definitely be willing to start a thread for requests. They don't take me too entirely long, and I have plenty of time being unemployed! :) 

Btw, I say to try to get in for your bloods anyway... I think your HPT's are failing you!


----------



## Tasha

Megg33k said:


> Btw, I say to try to get in for your bloods anyway... I think your HPT's are failing you!

Agreed.

Hope your all doing okay today?


----------



## Megg33k

I'm good! How are you feeling, sweetie?


----------



## dawny690

Im good thanks girls if you dont mind megg I would love one xxxx


----------



## Megg33k

No problem! What are you looking for exactly? Give me a rough idea and I'll get something put together for you after I wake up... it's almost 6am and I haven't been to bed yet! LOL


----------



## dawny690

Thanks megg I love butterflies, flowers disney characters, and would like pink coloured if possible and something along the lines of Married step mum to 4 horros/angels and TTC a sticky bean let you work your magic babe thankyou again xxxx


----------



## pea-in-pod

Hi girls and Megg33!
I am very nervously announcing my BFP! which I just got yesterday, 21st Feb. My due date would be October 23rd. Unfortunately I have already had some bleeding, so I am very worried, and heading to the Dr to have everything checked out. I don't think I would be this worried if it wasn't for my history. I can't believe for a 3rd time it will come to this, but I will just have to wait and see.
Wishing you all the best in trying for your BFPs!
Love Pea


----------



## Megg33k

Dawn - I'll see what I can put together! I'll have something for you shortly! :)

pea-in-pod - CONGRATS! I'll update you on the list! Please let us know how the doc goes as soon as you know! :hugs: I'll have my FX'd for you that all is well! Of course, you know it can be completely normal... So, here's hoping that its nothing and you'll have 9 months of worrying followed by a lifetime of worrying... I don't wish you worries, but it never stops!!!


----------



## Megg33k

Dawn - I'll see what I can put together! I'll have something for you shortly! :)

pea-in-pod - CONGRATS! I'll update you on the list! Please let us know how the doc goes as soon as you know! :hugs: I'll have my FX'd for you that all is well! Of course, you know it can be completely normal... So, here's hoping that its nothing and you'll have 9 months of worrying followed by a lifetime of worrying... I don't wish you worries, but it never stops!!!


----------



## dawny690

Thankyou darling megg xxxx


----------



## Megg33k

dawny690 said:


> Thankyou darling megg xxxx

Hey... I have... something... Not sure it's what you want though. Let me know what I can change... Also, I had no clue on what size you were looking for... So, I just picked something I could scale down however you want.
 



Attached Files:







dawny.jpg
File size: 112.4 KB
Views: 11


----------



## dawny690

Megg33k said:


> dawny690 said:
> 
> 
> Thankyou darling megg xxxx
> 
> Hey... I have... something... Not sure it's what you want though. Let me know what I can change... Also, I had no clue on what size you were looking for... So, I just picked something I could scale down however you want.Click to expand...

Perfect thankyou so much xxxx


----------



## Megg33k

Glad you like... Seeing it in your sig... Did you want me to try to make the text more readable?


----------



## dawny690

Hows it look could you make it so it goes to my journal or chart please xxxx


----------



## dawny690

Megg33k said:


> Glad you like... Seeing it in your sig... Did you want me to try to make the text more readable?

:flower: please xxxx


----------



## Megg33k

No problem, hun... Doing dinner first... Will work on it in a bit! :)

To get it to link to your journal or chart, you just need to change how you have the code in your sig. Codes below... remove *'s before using either of them

To link to your journal: [*url=https://www.babyandbump.com/ltttc-ac-journals/102807-chasing-dream-my-neverending-journey-dawns-journal.html][*img]https://i252.photobucket.com/albums/hh34/dawny690/dawny-3-1.jpg[/img][/url]

To link to your chart: [*url=https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/Dawnschart][*img]https://i252.photobucket.com/albums/hh34/dawny690/dawny-3-1.jpg[/img][/url]


----------



## BizyBee

Congrats pea in a pod. Hoping everything turns out well. xx


----------



## dawny690

Thanks megg your so clever xxxx


----------



## Megg33k

Aww, thanks! I did end up distracted last night and didn't get the changes made... but I should be able to today. Its not even 1pm yet here! :)


----------



## xshell79

i had a mmc 6th jan 2010 can you add me to your chart please.


----------



## Megg33k

Yes, ma'am! Sorry about your loss, honey!... Done! :)

P.S. We were on a roll with BFP's... Do we have anyone close to one right now? I'm CD5, so utterly useless... Anyone? At all?


----------



## sincerevon

I'm to scared to test! LOL! I thought about doing one today, but I just can't bring myself to do it. Hopefully I'll have some news on the 28th! Where is my POAS addiction when I need it????


----------



## puppymom32

I hope I get on the list soon but wont be testing for at least 6 more days.


----------



## shaerichelle

Umm maybe me soon? Having symptoms. Chart doesnt show I O'd call me confuzzled.


----------



## WannaB

I can poas now for you Megg, you know Im game! :rofl: Yeah shaerichelle your chart is no help at all, you havnt O'd by what it says, its a strange looking chart my dear!:wacko:


----------



## maratobe

ill POAS too if you want LOL


----------



## Adelaide

Hii,

My First loss was on Feb 14th :(
Hoping i get my BFP again soon xx


----------



## Megg33k

Yes! All of you... Get to peeing! I can't yet... I pee'd on an expired OPK today just because I needed to get the feeling back! LOL It was NOT nice to me! :(

PEE! PEE! PEE!

P.S. Get 2 lines



Adelaide said:


> Hii,
> 
> My First loss was on Feb 14th :(
> Hoping i get my BFP again soon xx

OMG! Valentine's Day! I'm SOOOOO sorry! :hugs: :cry:


----------



## Megg33k

Right now (as an update), we have 98 girls on the list and 16 BFP's... but that's not so bad considering how new this thread is! That's 16% in 1 month (Jan 22 - Feb 23)! At that rate, we'll all be very happy in 6.5 months! :happydance:


----------



## WannaB

I can boost those numbers to double just by myself! :rofl: It almost like a bad habit now!!!!


----------



## Megg33k

:rofl: Michelle! It really is impressive to get 16% in a single month though... I'm kind of excited now!


----------



## WannaB

Is that just counting the sticky ones this month?


----------



## Megg33k

Yep, that's only counting the ones that have stuck! If I added the others in... lemme go look!

Edit: We have 5 (I think) more if I were to count the ones that were lost. Although, I'm holding out hope that JosieJo will actually go back into the list of BFP's after she sees the doc! Then it's 17%! :)


----------



## selina3127

hi girls just a quick update for u, after this months activities i have been back to the docs (after bleeding for a whole 16 days ) and they are finally taking their fingers out of their arses and sending me for a scan and blood tests think all them visits will now pay off and will hopefully get a healthy bfp soon, hope all of you are ok xxxx


----------



## Megg33k

Glad they're finally dealing with you, Selina! :hugs:


----------



## Mummytofour

I POAS yesterday at 11dpo and BFN :cry: but today I'm gagging on coffee and peeing all the time, so who knows?!:shrug:
I'm still hopeful but really don't think its my month.:nope:
GL to all ladies in waiting! More BFP's wanted please!!!!:thumbup:


----------



## KimmyB

Hi ladies :hi:

I've been quiet recently as have been going slowly crazy :wacko:

Have had a few "symptoms" (probably all just in my head!) so I POAS yesterday (naughty naughty - only 11dpo :blush:) and nada :cry: apart from a really nasty evap :grrr: So onwards and upwards to next month for me! Good luck everyone else!


----------



## Megg33k

Since when do you get to count yourselves out at 11dpo! C'mon now!!! Heads up Until the :witch: flies in, you're still in with a chance! :hugs:

Dawn - I finally got the text changed... I think it's better now... maybe? Hopefully!
 



Attached Files:







dawny2.jpg
File size: 88.9 KB
Views: 4


----------



## KimmyB

Megg33k said:


> Since when do you get to count yourselves out at 11dpo! C'mon now!!! Heads up Until the :witch: flies in, you're still in with a chance! :hugs:

Thanks Megg - just had a feeling sorry for myself moment :haha:

I've snapped right out of it now! Will retest Saturday if no witch on Friday!


----------



## Mummytofour

Thanks Megg, you always seem to have a way of making us all smile!:hugs:
I think I just had a wee blip in my PMA there, sorry!:haha:

Onwards and upwards eh?!!!


----------



## Megg33k

Kimmy & Mummy - Yay! :) There will be no :witch: for either of you! :hugs: Just BFP's!

Dawn - Okay, after using the correct sizing to preview the text's legibility, I think I finally have it and it's already the right size! :)
 



Attached Files:







dawny3.jpg
File size: 19 KB
Views: 62


----------



## dawny690

Thanks babe xxxx


----------



## Tasha

Hi girls, 

Hope you are all doing okay. I had a shit doctors appointment, this is copied from my post about it; 

I explained everything to her (my history is 3 children with me, Honey who was stillborn at 36+6, and 5 miscarriages) any way this is what she said; I should be grateful for the THREE kids I have (I have four, and at one point I said four not thinking and she said four I thought three, I said four including Honey and she replied oh you count her) and not put my body through more as I am very lucky and by rights I should not have the kids I do have. That I am stupid and selfish and I am forcing Matt into this. All of this shouted was shouted at me, it was a horrible experience, I was crying and she didnt stop.

:cry::cry::cry:

Hope your doing better than me, seem to be spent the five days in tears.


----------



## Mummytofour

BH Tasha, that doc sounds terrible! If I were you I would put in an official complaint!:growlmad:
They have no right whatsoever to tell you that you are selfish wanting another child. Whatever next...back to the Nazi days of enforced sterilization to those in society who didn't meet the "right criteria"?!!!!:growlmad:

She has a moral and hypocratic responsibility to treat you to the best of her ability and most of all with respect. Afterall, isn't it the NHS who first applied zero tolerance towards their workforce? Maybe your GP needs to remember it works both ways!!!

Hope you are feeling a bit better today and if I were you I would request a transfer to a different GP.:hugs:


----------



## lolly25

:hugs: :hugs: OMG tasha :shock: how dare she talk to you like that, youve gone to her for help and support and thats how your treated!!!!!! I would put in a big complaint that is not professional by any standards and go and see another doctor hun so sorry you had to go through that x x x x


----------



## chocolate

cant update all my posts quick enough lol!

Just did a first response and got a positive, not even a line I had to hold up to the light lol!
Im 11dpo but had a tiny bit of fresh blood this am when checking cm so I am expecting a chemical tbh, but am going to ask you to update me with a bfp anyway, as a positive is a positive right?

PS - does anyone know the sensitivity of a fr? I did an ic which was 10miu and it was a negative this am .... I thought I saw a shadow of a line but then I couldnt, then I could, then I couldnt so I dismissed it1


----------



## dawny690

EEK :wohoo: go chocolate defo :bfp: I say IC's are shite FR are better the tiny bit of blood could be IB especially as you are 11dpo :yipee: im so excited for you xxxx


----------



## puppymom32

Congrats Choc sounds like BFP all the way. My dr said that your cervix is sensitive when pg so that or ib could be the cause of the blood. Yay Yay


----------



## chocolate

Thanks ......... Im now getting cold feet after the initial excitment, Im not going to treat it as a real positive until I retest and see that faint line get darker! Although I keep telling myself that if Im not pregnant then Id love to know whats causing the out of breath feeling!! Now thats not a pre-af symptom!

Megg, dont add me just yet, let me confirm it with another test in am first. Although it will be a FRER again, I hope those tests are reliable as seen some horrid stories of evaps and dodgy tests!


----------



## sincerevon

Ohhhh! Chocolate! I'm so excited for you! I hope you get a big, bright BFP in the morning!!! :wohoo:


----------



## shaerichelle

Tasha :hugs: I would complain about that doc.


----------



## WannaB

Choccie that is exciting hunny bunny!:happydance:

Tasha your doc shouldnt be a doc with a bed side manner like that!:growlmad: I would definatley put in a complaint and get a new doc asap! If you want 20 children then thats your business, in the end they are there to provide you with a service and you as a customer should expect and get better service than that! Big hugs to you hun!:hugs:


----------



## chocolate

Tasha that is awful, I would put that all down in writing and complain! They are not supposed to judge people at all, and it doesnt matter how many children you have already, they should be helping and supporting you in a non-judgmental way and be tactile!


----------



## Tasha

Thanks girls. I will be complaining in a few days.

Chocolate (love your username btw :haha:) I have everything crossed for you, so exciting.


----------



## dawny690

Tasha I would totally complain xxxx


----------



## Megg33k

Chocolate - I'll hold off till morning! I'm still SOOOOO very excited for you, though! :hugs:

Tasha - I sat jaw-dropped reading about what happened to you with the doc! Excuse the french here, but WHAT A FUCKING BITCH! :hugs: I would have hit her... I know I would have. My doctor is bad enough that I don't ever want to see her again, but even she isn't THAT bad. Definitely complain! OMG! :cry:

My doctor is so stubborn that she refuses to look at or acknowledge the 2 ultrasounds showing my MMC... There was no question as to what was going on... The MMC was diagnosed via U/S by a medical professional other than my OB/GYN... But my OB/GYN is so intent in her belief that my weight could keep me from ovulating, she refuses to acknowledge my loss and still contends I don't ovulate. My charts that prove I ovulate don't matter, because she "doesn't believe in charting." It makes me furious!


----------



## WannaB

Ooo does that mean if I dont believe in mc's I will never have another one??!!:haha:


----------



## Megg33k

:rofl: Yes, yes it does, Michelle! I so hate my doctor.


----------



## Tasha

Thanks girls. Megg I was actually in shock with all, I just moved to that surgery (as I moved house) so for the visit to the doctors that took me by surprise. Your doctor sounds like a right cow too, what is it with doctors, just because research says x,y,z they believe it to be true with everyone, you obviously ovulate and had a miscarriage hugs:) so just ignore her I think.


----------



## Megg33k

I'm still appalled with your doctor, Tasha! I would take mine being a stubborn cow any day over yours being so awful! :hugs: I definitely choose to ignore mine... I'm avoiding her like the plague if I'm to be honest! LOL Luckily, I don't need her at the moment! If I can get a BFP, I can get in to any doctor within a relatively quick time period. Prenatal appointment can be booked "new" within a few weeks. But, "new" gynecology appointments can take 3 months, sometimes longer! So, I can make it all better if I just get a BFP without her! I can choose whomever I want then!


----------



## Tasha

Sounds like a good plan Megg. :thumbup: Although our doctors both sound like they both come from the school of rude-no-it-all. She also said how pre-eclampsia only usually affects old women, I wanted to reply well thats all right considering old women dont tend to get pregnant :haha: I think there are ways of saying things and she should of said that there is an increased risk of pre-eclampsia the older you are, saying old women made me think of 80 year olds with baby bumps and pre-eclampsia :haha:


----------



## Megg33k

:rofl: @ 80 yr old women with bumps dealing with pre-eclampsia! Definitely good ways and bad ways of saying things and our doctors are not blessed with the former! We'll both get there... without our awful doctors!


----------



## chocolate

Megg -wtf is up with your doctor?! Can you change doctors? I mean surely a doctor that cant understand that you must have ovulated to GET pregnant, shouldn't be a doctor?!!


I got another line this am, only slighter darker than yesterdays though, but Im going to re-test on Sunday to see if its darker. Ive also booked in to see my doctor on Monday to check about the medication Im on and if I should continue it, and am hoping she will send me for a blood test too. I then have a scan already booked for 7 weeks to check for a heartbeat, which is great as the specialist (man) said I probably wouldnt get one ...... but I spoke to the booking lady and she booked me in straight away :thumbup:

So please do add me!!! My fingers are crossed this time, I keep telling myself I will be very unlucky to suffer another mc if it was just down to a chromosonal problem, but I am still expecting it, so not getting attached ....... therefore I need to find a hobby or new interest to keep my mind off of visiting the pregnancy boards and thinking about it!!!
But I am happy to have a fuzzy headache, sore boobs and waking hungry! Will be happily waiting to be sick - Ill regret saying that!!

I hope to see many more bfp's on here, and will still be staying to chat on these boards too and to catch up with everyone :hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

chocolate - My best chance at a new doctor is for prenatal care. If I can get my BFP, I'll basically have my choice of doctors pretty quickly. "New patient" appointments come quickly for prenatal care... but "new patient" appointments for gynecology can take 3 months or longer! So, yes and no. As long as I get my BFP, I'll definitely have another doctor. Until then... I'm pretty well on my own! I think it's probably okay though! I'm not in desperate need of medical care at the moment! :)

I'll add you straight away! I don't think you have much of anything to worry about this time around, but I understand that you're concerned! :hugs:


----------



## chocolate

Megg33k said:


> chocolate - My best chance at a new doctor is for prenatal care. If I can get my BFP, I'll basically have my choice of doctors pretty quickly. "New patient" appointments come quickly for prenatal care... but "new patient" appointments for gynecology can take 3 months or longer! So, yes and no. As long as I get my BFP, I'll definitely have another doctor. Until then... I'm pretty well on my own! I think it's probably okay though! I'm not in desperate need of medical care at the moment! :)
> 
> I'll add you straight away! I don't think you have much of anything to worry about this time around, but I understand that you're concerned! :hugs:

oh I see - I was lucky that I have managed to change doctors to a lovely lady that has experienced a miscarriage herself.

Thanks Megg, thats what im trying to tell myself to keep me sane! But Im not going into with closed eyes either, although thats much nicer!


----------



## Megg33k

Yeah... I'll go to the ends of the earth to find a doctor I like when it comes to the safety and delivery of my baby. So, I'll get whatever I'm looking for when the time comes! :) No worries!

Definitely some innocence lost after a MC... but do try to enjoy your pregnancy as well! I'm sure you'll feel much better at 14 weeks! :hugs:


----------



## BizyBee

:yipee: congrats Chocolate!


----------



## Truffleax

Im so so pleased to see so many :BFP: 's now! yay! congrats all of you! I hope we will all be following on shortly :) I got my first AF Today after my miscarriage in January so I am pleased I can get back on track 

xxxx


----------



## LunaBean

congrats on all thoese bfps!!


----------



## Tulip

Congratulations Chocolate! So pleased you've hit the jackpot again so soon. Please put that painful Christnas period behind you now, I remember your posts so well
. Lots of love and sticky dust! xxx


----------



## ROSSLOUN

Hi! 

I got a faint BFP on Saturday...been testing every day since and its been gradually getting darker. I am now getting instant dark BFP's!!! 

Got a docs appointment on monday xxxx Yippee!!!!


----------



## tinybutterfly

oh yesssssssssss!!!! so happy for you chocolate!!!!!


----------



## chocolate

Thanks Tulip - I really wasnt expecting a miscarriage last time so it was a bit of a shocker, but Im prepared this time for the worst, but still trying to be positive. I feel happier in myself just knowing there is a break from ttc, so thats got to help!!

I just hope everyone else gets there bfp very soon and has a healthy 9 months


----------



## chocolate

Congratulations Rossloun, fantastic news! My lines are slowly getting darker too, I just want to see a bg dark red line though so will be testing every few days too till the scans lol


----------



## Loren

sooo happy got my letter today with the date of my assesment to get in to colege to do an access course to get me into uni to study midwifery :D just need my BFP nw!!!!haha then al b the happiest girl aliveeeeeee xxxx


----------



## Megg33k

OMG! CONGRATS, ROSSLOUN!!! :hugs: I'll add you! Woohoo!


----------



## Loren

congratulations ROSSLOUN and chocolate!!!!H&H pregnancys!!!xxxxxx


----------



## pea-in-pod

Thanks Megg and Jen BizyBee!
Congrats to all you girls who have been getting your BFPs!

My update:
Well firstly I was pretty surprised to get this BFP, even though of course we are trying, you all know what it's like! It's so strange because last time, I never dreamed I would loose my peanut, and this time I can't believe he will stay. It's so hard to try not to be hopeful, but want to be happy about your pregnancy at the same time. Very conflicting.
So last week I had two seperate days of bleeding - heavy with tissue - not good at all. But since then, nothing, and still showing positive preg tests. Went to Dr this am, after my history of 2 MC she is worried about the bleeding. Sent me for blood work, and have to go again in 48 hours to see if pregnancy is "viable" (meaning pregnancy hormone increasing). She said at least this way, if it is over, I will know soon. Last time my bubs had died at least 3 weeks before MC started.

I'll keep you all posted. It's so weird being in this "mulitple loss" category. Like I never dreamed I would be one of those people. I know you all know what I mean. 

Jen how are you holding up love? I'll pop over to your journal and have a look.

Good luck everyone,

xoxo
Pea


----------



## puppymom32

Good luck Pea hope all comes out well. Thinking of u.


----------



## Loren

goof luck pea hope everything is well huni xxxxx :dust: :hugs:


----------



## Beadette

Congrats to the BFP's!! Very chuffed for you! 

Pea, good luck darling xxxxxx


----------



## Megg33k

Best of luck, Pea! :hugs:


----------



## maratobe

good luck pea!! :hugs:


----------



## BizyBee

Congrats rossloun! :happydance:
Love watching that bfp # increase!

Pea, I am doing well. Staying positive and hoping for a bfp shortly. Thanks for asking. Good luck darling! xx


----------



## Megg33k

Ooh, Bizy... 7 day until testing... Is that right? Woohoo! :) Maybe I can add you to the list in a week!


----------



## Amos2009

Congrats to all the BFP's!!!! Keep on making that list longer and longer and longer and longer and......... :)


----------



## Lolly W

Congrats everyone - I love this thread!


----------



## Truffleax

Good Luck Pea fingers tightly crossed for you hun xxxx


----------



## Mummytofour

I am just sooo sad today coz my friend who miscarried last year just before I did has found out she has miscarried again!:cry:

I am completely floored as if it was me all over again!:cry: Why does this happen to all the best folk in the world?!:nope:

I feel so helpless, but at least she is going to be offered blood tests etc now to determine whether there is a medical cause for all her suffering.

Oh if only I could drink alcohol whilst on my meds! I would be legless by now!:dohh:
Sorry for the off topic ladies, but my DH just wouldn't understand the need to rant and you guys do!:hugs:


----------



## BizyBee

:hug: mummytofour


----------



## Megg33k

:hugs: Mummy! I'm so sorry to hear that! We definitely understand the need to rant!


----------



## Wantabean

Can I come join you guys? 
Im Kirstie, im 21 and have had 5 mc most recent one on 23/02/10.
Dont have any kids so getting very worried that it will never happen.


----------



## africaqueen

Great idea as gives much needed hope!

I lost our first baby at 6wks pregnant due to ectopic on 5th jan 2010.

We are going to be ttc again in april as its 3mths since loss and that was what my surgeon said is best as i had my whole right tube removed too.

Id love 2 b added  thank u x


----------



## Megg33k

:hugs: Wantabean! So sorry for your losses!!! :cry:

africaqueen - Sorry for your loss, hun... Hoping you fall quickly in April!

Adding you both right now!


----------



## MissyMojo

Heya ladies :hugs: 

im still plodding along . . .


----------



## everthingX

hi Megg, please may I be added, my loss was on 27 Jan 2010 MMC. Starting TTC as AF has paid me a visit yesterday, its time to try again yay :O)))

Thank you xx


----------



## Megg33k

Absolutely, everthing! Sorry for your loss, hun! Good luck getting back on the TTC wagon! :hugs:


----------



## nickynoonoo

Hello everyone, I am just desperate for somewhere to talk, lol!. I have been getting BFP's for nearly a week, am about 16dpo. I had 3 Mc's last year, last one was a MMC at 9 weeks (twins :nope:).

I am desperately beside myself, is it going to happen again. I do not feel pregnant at all today, although felt pretty rough yesterday. I know its very early, but I can't help think this is going to go the same way as the others.

All my recurrent MC test are negative.

Just don't know what to do:shrug: 

xx


----------



## BizyBee

I can't wait for my blood test on Thursday. I've been POASing to see if the trigger shot is gone (had a very faint line today, 12 days after the trigger shot). FX it's not remnants of the shot and it's an early bfp! I'll keep you posted. xx


Sorry for your losses wanta, africanqueen, and everything. :hugs:
Hi Missy, have you already found a place in Cyprus? Good luck with the big move.
Megg, how are you? Hopefully your cycle won't play tricks on you again and you O soon.


----------



## Loren

AF arrived this morning with avengance!!!!31 days afta MC and its exactly like my MC bleed!!heavy clotty and achey.:( feel awful hopefully al bk bk nxt month with gd news!!xxxx gud luck girlies xxxxx :dust:


----------



## groovygrl

:flower:hi Loren

I am sorry about AF! Stinky cow! Ya, I know what you mean 'cus I just finished AF from :devil:. it was the first one after MMC and DnC. I was pretty gutted 'cus I was hoping for a BFP instead. 

All good tho 'cus I'll just be thankful that I returned to healthy 28 day cycle so soon and return to the cycle of :sex:, circle-ing days on the calendar and my brain playing 'silly buggers' :wacko:with me over symptom spotting. :wacko:

lot's of baby dust sweets and keep dancing 'cus the beat goes on! xo


----------



## Loren

groovygrl said:


> :flower:hi Loren
> 
> I am sorry about AF! Stinky cow! Ya, I know what you mean 'cus I just finished AF from :devil:. it was the first one after MMC and DnC. I was pretty gutted 'cus I was hoping for a BFP instead.
> 
> All good tho 'cus I'll just be thankful that I returned to healthy 28 day cycle so soon and return to the cycle of :sex:, circle-ing days on the calendar and my brain playing 'silly buggers' :wacko:with me over symptom spotting. :wacko:
> 
> lot's of baby dust sweets and keep dancing 'cus the beat goes on! xo

haha i agree nw ive had all day for the fact i didnt get my BFP again and was given stupid AF!!!that my body will definatley well hopefully make a sticky sticky bean!!!!

haha true!!!i kept thinking everything i felt i was pregnant again!!!!and being onest the only 2 symtoms i had wen i did actually get my BFP in jan.really tired but i'm lazy haha and sore boobs and they usualy get that wen wen AFs due (although ther not atall sore nw)

u to huni!!!!sticky selotapey super gluey babydust for u sweety :dust: :hugs: xxxxx


----------



## Megg33k

nicky - I wish I had an answer for you! I don't think there's any way to stop worrying. But you can always just try to look at every moment as a moment to enjoy your new pregnancy no matter what. You won't be the first person to have recurrent MC's and have one stick with you. One of my close friends on here had 3 and is now 22 weeks! It can happen!!!

Loren - Sorry she showed! :hugs:

Groovy - Hope this is your cycle!!! :)

BizyBee - Ooh! Sounds very promising! Definitely hoping its not left overs from your trigger shot! I can't wait to hear back! Quite excited for you! :hugs:

I'm good! I'm hoping to O in the next 4-9 days! We'll see! FX'd that this is it! I feel good about this cycle!


----------



## nickynoonoo

Thank you Megg for replying it was very kind of you. I will keep you posted. I did get a nice strong line this morning, but I have had that before. Still, better than getting fainter! x:hugs:


----------



## MissyMojo

BizzyBee - its the army's job to find us somewhere to live out there ... im just hoiping they hurry up n sort it!
were kinda ntnp until we move out there just hoping the :sex: we do feel like having is timed well . . .


----------



## Megg33k

Nicky - You're welcome! :hugs: I'm sure it'll all be just fine! Would you mind if I added you to our first page as a success story? I'd just need the date of your most recent loss, and the date of your BFP the other day. :)

Jo - I hope it's well timed too! FX'd!


----------



## BizyBee

Nicky, just noticed your message since we posted right around the same time. Wishing you the best with your new bfp. Praying this is the sticky bean you've been hoping for! xx


----------



## rach83

Hi, this is such a good idea - i love seeing the good news of people who have recently had a BFP....here's mine

BFP ??? Rach83 Dec, 2009 (2)

Fingers crossed all those ???'s will be gone soon! xxx


----------



## WannaB

I agree rach, will be good to see all the ???'s disappear! Wonder who will be next??


----------



## nickynoonoo

Hi Megg, my last loss was Nov 09 (twins) and my BFP was 21st Feb. Hope I haven't jinxed it :dohh:


----------



## Megg33k

I'll add you now, girls! :hugs:

Nicky - There are 18 girls on the list who asked to be added and are definitely not jinxed! Fear not! :hugs:


----------



## selina3127

hope there is more bfp's to come soon x


----------



## Megg33k

Me too, Selina! :)


----------



## Lolly W

The list is on the up! We'll be on there soon x


----------



## MissyMojo

i hope its my time soon, but i think this cycles dead in the water :(


----------



## Megg33k

:hugs: Jo! 

Lolly - Yes we will!

Ya know... I've thought about it... Since I'm updating it, shouldn't I get a free pass to being on it? WTF, universe? LOL


----------



## shaerichelle

lol. Megg I hope you get your free pass soon!

I think I might have a bfp. Dont put me on it yet. Last weekend got some faints on blue tests.. and now a faint on a red dye. I am to nervous to say its even positive. https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-tests-gallery/286656-bfp-maybe-baby.html


----------



## Megg33k

I see the line!!! OMG! :hugs: That's awesome, sweetie! You just say the word and I'll put you up on the list and add a number! You'll help us break 20!!! EEEEEEK!


----------



## shaerichelle

I am surely debating lol. I am going to take another one tonight and one tomorrow. If they are darker then yup .. I will have you add me. LOL look at my chart.


----------



## KittyKatBabe

Ok so my plan is working, I stayed out of the forum for a week or 2 and we have another 4 BFP's!!!!!

I am dropping back out again and I expect more when I get back girls..... That's an order! lol

Good luck and lots of :dust: with super duper swimmers on top!

:hugs:


----------



## WannaB

Kitty I will have to wait till your 2nd 2 week visit, you are our own little good luck charm!:dance:


----------



## Megg33k

Shannon - Your chart is crazy!!! But tests don't lie! :hugs:

Kitty - I hate that you have to leave for us to get BFP's! LOL Thanks for taking one for the team! :rofl:

Michelle - I'm hoping to make it in to her next 2 week visit... but I might have to wait with you depending on when my O date falls! HA!


----------



## shaerichelle

Megg, Good luck with Oing! I hope it is SOON!

Yah I am nervous to take a blood test lol. Does the link look like there is color? It does to me..but when you want it so bad it might look like that lol


----------



## Megg33k

I see color, yeah! It's faint but I didn't need to squint or screen tilt! :)

I hope O is soon too... My ovaries are KILLING me today! Not O pain though... just "growing pains"... BLAH!


----------



## shaerichelle

Thanks for seeing color. I put it on canyouseealine.com and most people cant. 

Ov pains are good maybe you will O in the next few days!


----------



## BizyBee

Update: I've had :bfn:'s the past 2 days. :(
Still holding out hope though, as it's not over yet! I have blood work tomorrow or Friday. I can't base it on when :witch: arrives, as I don't get AF while taking Prometrium. I'll keep you posted. xx


----------



## Tasha

:hugs: Bizy, keep up the PMA it aint over yet, fingers crossed hun.

shaerichelle I deffo see it too, so exciting.

Megg hopeful the pains will turn into ovulation pains.

I am sorry I have not been in here for a bit, I just really have not coped at all for a bit. My 5th miscarriage broke me for a while, I stopped sleeping which in turn made me ill, and I have felt on the edge with no where to turn because I have an unsupportive doctor. Still very emotional but more stable if that makes sense. Quick question have any of you ovulated pretty soon after a miscarriage, my past 4 I have had long cycles after (around 6 weeks) but this time I think I am ovulating cd 13/14 (my cycles are usually between 31 and 45ish days)?

Also I havent see amos (think that is right name/spelling) on here for a bit does anyone know how she is doing?


----------



## Megg33k

Shannon - Well, we see it! So, screw them! Haha!

BizyBee - FX'd that you get a B+!

Tasha - Totally understandable! I don't blame you for taking a break and having a bit of a fall apart! I think everyone understands! :hugs: Last I heard, Amos was fine. I'll FB her tonight to be sure though!


----------



## Tasha

Thanks Megg :hugs::hugs: for being so understanding and always having the right words.

Ahh am glad you have her on your facebook, I worry a lot :blush: but she was/is going through a lot, so Amos if you read this I have been thinking of you lots. :hugs:


----------



## shaerichelle

Thank you Tasha and Megg:)

:hugs:


----------



## EpdTTC

I would love to join your wonderful group gals. Lots of positive juju going on in here. I had my mc on Feb 13th and am hoping for a BFP ASAP. I love reading all of your posts. This thread is inspiring and gives me hope. Thank you!


----------



## Firedancer41

Welcome EPD!


----------



## Megg33k

Welcome Epd! :hugs: Adding you now. Sorry for you loss, sweetie!


----------



## WannaB

Sorry you have to be here EPD, hope your sticky bean is just around the corner!:hugs:


----------



## Amos2009

Aww....hi Tasha. I am alive and kickin'. Just been taking a little break from here- trying not to think about babies and TTC. I have my fertility specialist appointment next week so I am kind of getting excited about that. To answer your question- after my first 2 MC I ovulated pretty early after them. It didn't take long to get everything back on track. I think I ovulated on time this last loss- we will see in about a week though! I think those were ovulation pains anyway. 
Love that I have been gone for a little bit and I come back to all these new :bfp:'s!!! The list is GROWING!!!! 
Thanks Meg for checking up on me....love you girls. What was I thinking trying to stay away? I feel better already just reading and typing this! :hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

Awww, Amos! :hugs: Glad to see your name in here again! And your pretty face in your avatar! Love you, Sis! xx


----------



## shaerichelle

Welcome EPD.


----------



## Tasha

Amos2009 said:


> Aww....hi Tasha. I am alive and kickin'. Just been taking a little break from here- trying not to think about babies and TTC. I have my fertility specialist appointment next week so I am kind of getting excited about that. To answer your question- after my first 2 MC I ovulated pretty early after them. It didn't take long to get everything back on track. I think I ovulated on time this last loss- we will see in about a week though! I think those were ovulation pains anyway.
> Love that I have been gone for a little bit and I come back to all these new :bfp:'s!!! The list is GROWING!!!!
> Thanks Meg for checking up on me....love you girls. What was I thinking trying to stay away? I feel better already just reading and typing this! :hugs:

Hiya Amos :hugs: I am sorry that I pestered, we all need a break sometimes. I am glad to see you back :) I hope the next week flies by to the fertility specialist, it is exciting and scary all at the same time to think you might get help/answers isnt it?

Thank you for answering my question. Fingers crossed you did ovulate on time as it is a reassuring sign isnt it?


----------



## EpdTTC

Thanks for the warm welcome ladies. I actually went to my RE last weekend for my follow up after my mc, to do some blood work and an ultrasound...not expecting anything...and low and behold I had one nice ripe follicle that was about ready to ovulate. My Dr. said that we could do an IUI the following day if I wanted and felt ready. I was pleasantly surprised and said ok, so that night I got a positive OPK and the next day I went for it. Blood tests showed that my hcg was back down to zero and that my LH was surging away...so I'm hoping the timing was good. It's hard to be terribly optimistic because last time I was on Clomid, had an hcg trigger shot, had 4 follicles, and did two inseminations. In comparison this time seems much less likely since it was a natural cycle, no trigger, one follicle and one insemination. However, I didn't even expect to get to try until after my first period so I just have to look at it as a bonus attempt and if I get lucky than great and if not, there's always next month...so I am currently in the tww...4 dpo...ugh!! Thanks for listening ladies and for all of your support!


----------



## Amos2009

Tasha said:


> Amos2009 said:
> 
> 
> Aww....hi Tasha. I am alive and kickin'. Just been taking a little break from here- trying not to think about babies and TTC. I have my fertility specialist appointment next week so I am kind of getting excited about that. To answer your question- after my first 2 MC I ovulated pretty early after them. It didn't take long to get everything back on track. I think I ovulated on time this last loss- we will see in about a week though! I think those were ovulation pains anyway.
> Love that I have been gone for a little bit and I come back to all these new :bfp:'s!!! The list is GROWING!!!!
> Thanks Meg for checking up on me....love you girls. What was I thinking trying to stay away? I feel better already just reading and typing this! :hugs:
> 
> Hiya Amos :hugs: I am sorry that I pestered, we all need a break sometimes. I am glad to see you back :) I hope the next week flies by to the fertility specialist, it is exciting and scary all at the same time to think you might get help/answers isnt it?
> 
> Thank you for answering my question. Fingers crossed you did ovulate on time as it is a reassuring sign isnt it?Click to expand...

Girl- in no way were you pestering!!! It made me feel special that you thought of me!! How is the PMA today?

Epd- fingers crossed for you hunni! Wouldn't it be something for it to happen on a natural cycle? Our bodies love teasing us sometimes don't they!!


----------



## Tasha

Epd, fingers crossed for you hun.

Amos glad you didnt see it as pestering. My PMA today is great, had a lovely day where we went and watched the horses in the park/field near my house, it was sunny and I forgot everything for a while, would not of known I was in London, sunshine makes all the difference. How is yours?

How is everyone else? :kiss:


----------



## Amos2009

My PMA is full to the brim lately. Not sure why or how, but I am not going to question it! It is a beautiful day here on the water- Sunny, 60 degrees and I am watching all the birds fly and fish jump!


----------



## puppymom32

EPD, Welcome so sorry for your loss. Love your doggies in your avatar. 

Am,
Nice to see u around so glad ur PMA is high. Missed u much.


----------



## Megg33k

Epd - FX'd for you, honey! :hugs:

Amos - Yay for high PMA! Your weather sounds lovely! Mind if I come stay for a bit? LOL

Tasha - Glad you had a great day too! I'd come visit to see the horses, but I'd need a passport! LOL


----------



## shaerichelle

SO my docs office says that with a faint line they consider it positive. I still dont want to believe it lol. Getting a blood test tomorrow.


----------



## Loren

right girlies i dont no y but i had a thought yesterday and i realised something if you can shine some light because its just confusing to me!!!!...............the month i found out i was preg (january sadly MC'd end of jan) right....AF arrived due to :sex: on the 18th of december then we didnt have :sex: till early hours 27th then early hours the 30th then not again till the 8th of jan.when could i have fell preg :S just so ino around when to expect OV it just dawned on me yesterday haha total confusement!!!xxx then again i'd have been CD13 on the 30th so suppose it could have happend the day after :S xxx


----------



## Megg33k

Shannon - You want me to wait on your bloods then? I'm very excited! Have you tested any more?

Loren - Well, if your cycles are usually ~30 days, I'd say the 27th or the 30th would have been the night you conceived. That's just a guess though! I'd start BDing around CD10 and go through CD20 if you can... just to be sure? I mean, every other day if every day is too much. But, if you don't chart, then it's the best I could guess! Good luck, honey! :hugs: and :dust:


----------



## shaerichelle

Yup still very faint Megg. Wait on bloods. I am thinking its positive with the way I feel lol. Of course it took me at 5 weeks to test.. here I was at 3 weeks testing last time. :rofl: I was in denial.


----------



## Megg33k

Well, I'm still excited for you! :hugs:


----------



## WannaB

Im confused! Which isnt hard! :rofl: Are you pregnant from the last cycle? I cant even pick an O date from that chart!:wacko: Fx for the bloods!:hugs:


----------



## shaerichelle

WannaB I know.. there is no O on my chart. I dont think I would be I took tests after and they were negative. Wouldnt that be something if it Lied! OMG never thought of that.


----------



## Loren

thank u megg :) i'm all new to this and i feel i can only get what i need to no off this site and from u lovely ladies :) hope this month is ur month huni :) :hugs: and lots and millions and mor sticky, selotapey and super gluey :dust: smeared all ova u and ur eggies xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## shaerichelle

Megg, good thing you didnt put it on there. its a bfn.. the docs will set up an appointment to see me asap.


----------



## Megg33k

Shannon - OH NO! :hugs: I'm so sorry, honey! I was just sure that it looked positive! :( 

Loren - Thanks, hun! :hugs:

Sooo, I still have pink streaked tissue today in the loo. Hoping its that "super fertile" ovulation spotting that the internet says exists! I'll be making babies tonight, for sure! I kind of hoped that I had done what was necessary already last night... but I guess an encore isn't so bad. I'd like to get back to :sex: for fun instead of :sex: for fun-ction! :rofl: I can't complain too much though! As long as this nets me the baby I'm hoping for!


----------



## WannaB

Go super eggie!!!!:happydance:

OH bugger Shannon, hope theres nothing wrong!


----------



## Megg33k

https://www.theage.com.au/ffximage/2006/09/08/09jssuper_narrowweb__300x405,0.jpg

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:

Edit: Had to edit about 3 times to get the # of :rofl: right so that it was the same length as the pic! OCD much?


----------



## Loren

hahahah love it megg!!!!!!

so sorry 4 ur news shannon xxxxxxx :hugs:


----------



## Firedancer41

Sorry Shannon :hugs: Hopefully you get some answers from the doc...


----------



## shaerichelle

thank you ladies. Hope to have answers soon!


----------



## Aerdrie

oooh awesome thread! please can you add me too. TTC #1. 1 MC on 06Jan.


congrats to the 19, such inspiring news!


----------



## Megg33k

I'll add you now, hun. So sorry for your loss! :hugs:


----------



## MissyMojo

:hugs: and :dust: Ladies x x x


----------



## Megg33k

Soooo quiet in here! C'mon BFP's? I have to wait a couple of weeks for mine!!!


----------



## MissyMojo

should i test / just to fill that :test: urge for u megg?

at best im 7dpo nhahhaha


----------



## Megg33k

I'd be okay with it, Jo! Michelle would tell you that you should have tested at least once by now! :winkwink:


----------



## MissyMojo

will go to pound shop in the am just 4 u!!! xx


----------



## WannaB

Yeah cmon test!:rofl: You ladies better hurry up, Im due for my next bfp this month!:rofl:


----------



## MissyMojo

pmsl - will visit the pound shop and makee some purchases ....


----------



## Megg33k

Woohoo! Way to take one for the team, Jo! :hugs:

Michelle - Can you hurry it up? I want to hit 20! :winkwink:


----------



## MissyMojo

if by some miricale its :bfp: could you kindly come over and give CPR? ?


----------



## Megg33k

Yes, ma'am! :) I will hop the first flight out to make sure you're breathing again! LOL Beanies need oxygen, ya know! :winkwink:


----------



## Tulip

OK, 7dpo and boooooooooooooooooored. I don't like O-ing late. Little bit of a rise today. Resisting the urge to whack in another 2 temps about 36.9 and see what it says. Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaawn.


----------



## WannaB

Im bleeding as fast as I can Megg, dont know how else to hurry it all up or else I would! :rofl:


----------



## WannaB

Hehe you can test soon too Tulip!:devil:


----------



## Tulip

WannaB said:


> Im bleeding as fast as I can Megg, dont know how else to hurry it all up or else I would! :rofl:

:rofl:
It is reassuring to know that we'll have a guaranteed BFP in less than 3 weeks!


----------



## WannaB

Yeah you watch me break my bfp streak now I have my uterus boosters!:growlmad:


----------



## Tulip

WannaB said:


> Hehe you can test soon too Tulip!:devil:

Behave yourself, little devil! I'm trying to hold out! xx


----------



## WannaB

Damn thought I got away with that one! :rofl:


----------



## Tulip

Wrong'un :D


----------



## WannaB

I should just be evil and go in every thread in ttc and write :test:! :rofl: See how many people I can convert to the dark side! Bet it wont be hard!:haha:


----------



## MissyMojo

Ok. So I'm taking one for the team and testing today. Have gone to boots gotten a boots own hpt. And I'm sitting on 2mu atm. Will hold it as long as pos. Will update bout 11.30 Pmsl


----------



## Tulip

:rofl:
Go Mojo!
If it's BFN I'll take my turn tomorrow at 8dpo LMFAO!!


----------



## dawny690

:rofl: Im gonna poas opk style today if thats any good well its good for me as cures my urge :lol: xxxx


----------



## Tasha

Hahaha at you POAS addicts. You are making me want to, you naughty girls :haha: If Tulip takes her turn tomorrow I will take mine the next day (Wednesday) at 7/8 dpo LOL


----------



## MissyMojo

:bfn:


----------



## Tulip

:shock:


I am stunned.


:rofl:


----------



## Megg33k

I love everyone standing in line for taking one for the team! LOL That's great!

Jo - We all knew it was too early! Just think how much better your BFP will be now that you've had the BFN! :hugs:

Dawn - That's acceptable! I'm quite enjoying your OPKs!

Michelle - NO BREAKING THE STREAK... except that end bit... you can break the streak of beanies not sticking! In fact, I urge you too! :hugs:

So, Nik tomorrow and Tasha the next? I'm lovin' this!!! I could take my turn the next day... It would make me 5dpo? LOL


----------



## Tasha

:hugs: Jo like the others have said it was too early, and the BFP will be even better. 

Tulip your turn tomorrow :thumbup:

Megg yes I think you should the day after me :haha:


----------



## dawny690

Mmmmmm opk semi there not quite positive xxxx


----------



## Megg33k

I can handle that! And, I'll know that anything I "think I see" on the test will have to be false because 5dpo... C'mon!


----------



## dawny690

It looked good too :D xxxx


----------



## Megg33k

Your OPK looked great today, for real! I'm really hoping it goes SUPER positive tomorrow!


----------



## dawny690

I could be less dpo though hence why its still slightly there xxx


----------



## shaerichelle

Megg, loving your chart! :) 

:dust: to all


----------



## Megg33k

Dawn - Hmmmm... So, you'll get to temp again on Wednesday? Hopefully that will tell us something! :hugs:

Shannon - THANK YOU! :hugs:


----------



## dawny690

Yes megg wednesday temp again so lets se what wednesday's temp says xxxx


----------



## Firedancer41

Megg, your chart is looking good!

I noticed we're on the same CD...Here's an extra sprinkling of :dust: for ya!


----------



## Megg33k

Dawn - Definitely! :)

Firedancer - Thanks! :hugs: We are... and it looks like O is upon you tomorrow maybe! Woohoo! Can't wait to see your rise! Then we'll both be moving headlong into our BFPs this month! :dust: to you too!


----------



## 2016

Hi girls....just got a super faint :bfp: today after an ectopic 6 months ago. Hope this is the one! I have decided not to worry and to just enjoy every day I have with my bean.

:dust: to all!


----------



## puppymom32

Congrats 2016 so excited for you. Sticky dust coming ur way.


----------



## Megg33k

OMG! That's awesome, 2016!!! :hugs: BIG CONGRATS!!! xx

We just hit 20, girls! WOOHOO!!!


----------



## shaerichelle

Awesome sauce. Congrats to the 20 of you
:dust: :dust: to the rest!

I was told after going to see a midwife(not so bright) by my homebirth midwife I am getting faint positives because of the hcg in my system is not normal yet from the loss :cry: She said I could still ovulate..so we will see this is the time last month I ovulated and I have had twinges for days. ugh


----------



## shaerichelle

MEGG I love your chart. It shows you have ovulated. Better yet you Bd alot too! High chances for you dear!


----------



## BizyBee

Congrats 2016! xx

I'm waiting for AF to arrive. My bloods were negative and I've stopped the progesterone. :cry: I'm moving on to IUI though, so hoping that's all I need!


----------



## shaerichelle

Good Luck dear.


----------



## Megg33k

Thanks, Shannon! I had to beat it into submission to get CH's because it didn't feel like ever giving me any (even with future made up high temps). But, I'm happy with it now and I have no questions in my mind that the CH's are correctly placed! I'm pretty excited! Glad for a couple days off of BD too! LOL Sucks about your tests and whatnot, honey! :hugs: FX'd that O comes soon!

BizyBee - FX'd for quick IUI success, honey! xx


----------



## Tulip

Congratulations 2016! Does that mean I don't have to take one for the team girls? I've been collating symptoms and everything! xx


----------



## Megg33k

You still have to take one for the team, Nik! Sorry! :hugs: LOL

Can I pretend that my "vivid dream" this afternoon was a pregnancy symptom at 2dpo? :rofl:


----------



## Tulip

:bfn:

:rofl:

I'm hoping for an evap later :D
Oh yeah defo count the vivid dreams, every little helps!


----------



## selina3127

congrats 2016, still a no show for af for me yet fingers crossed this is the month not testing till at least friday !!!!! xxxx


----------



## debgreasby

Yay 2016!!

Good luck Bizzy!


----------



## Truffleax

CONGRATULATIONS 2016!!!! :) YAY!!! xxx


----------



## Rainbowpea

Hi,

Can I be added too please? I had a MMC 14th Nov 09, still waiting for another BFP. I like this idea as it puts a positive viewpoint on it. Fingers crossed everyone xx


----------



## Megg33k

Nik - Thanks for taking one for the team! :hugs: Tomorrow is Tasha, yeah? Then me? I think Michelle should go after me.. I mean, CD9 or so isn't too early, right? LOL

Selina - Sounds great honey! FX'd for you! :dust:

Adding you now, Rainbowpea! Sorry for your loss, honey! :hugs:


----------



## cla

Can I join please. I lost my baby on the 27th feb at 16.5weeks due to my waters breaking. I wish everybody luck xxxx


----------



## Megg33k

For sure, cla! :hugs: I'm so sorry for your loss!


----------



## maratobe

hey girls!!
congrats 2016!!
im sorry for your loss cla :hugs:
im still waiting for O....still testing with this whole temping thing haha and my OPKs came today YAY!! :happydance:
xxxx


----------



## SmileyShazza

Hello ladies

Been a bit quiet as have been in that boring period between AF and OV again https://www.smileyvault.com/albums/userpics/10172/yawn.gif but am reaching the end of that now and gearing up for the big O. FF says that it predicts Friday although I&#8217;d prefer it to be Thursday really.

OH is off on a stag do &#8211; he&#8217;s leaving home at about 9pm on Thursday so am going to sneak in a quick :sex: before he goes. I&#8217;m also going to try Softcups for the first time this month too. 

Good luck and baby :dust: to all :hugs:


----------



## debgreasby

Well i'm 7dpo tomorrow so guess what i'm doing in the morning?


----------



## Minimin

debgreasby said:


> Well i'm 7dpo tomorrow so guess what i'm doing in the morning?

LMAO- and the legions of women everywhere.:happydance::happydance::happydance:

I am holding off until friday if I can as AF will be a day late by then. Unfortunately no symptoms to really talk of and I am thinking I have some pains already that are cramps like AF :(:cry:

Good luck tomorrow Debs :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Megg33k

LOL Deb!

C'mon BFP's!


----------



## WannaB

Good luck Debs, eveything crossed for you hun!xxx:hugs:


----------



## Minimin

Debs- looking forward to hearing your :bfp: tomorrow. Good luck babe xxx


----------



## blondee

Hiya ladies,

Hope you're all well.

Meg - i've been scared of adding my BFP to your list for fear of tempting fate, but I just have to try and relax (that should be a bloody accronym on here - TTR!!) :haha: it only seems fair i take the plunge as i love reading through the list and seeing the BFPs mounting up :flower:


I got my beautiful BFP on 4th of March. :happydance:

It is such a positive list and i will keep looking at this one and the 'I will get pregnant this cycle' thread to keep up my PMA!

Debs - good luck with the testing!! XX

Lots of love,

M X


----------



## Tulip

Oooh you monkey keeping that from us for so long! Congratulations! All you can do iz cherish each day of this pregnancy and do your best to enjoy it. A happy and healthy 9 months to you xxx


----------



## WannaB

OMG you've been holding out on us!!! You cant do that!!!!:rofl: Well done, stick beanie stick!!!!:hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

I knew, blondee! I was just impatiently waiting!!! :hugs: Congrats, again!


----------



## Megg33k

Added blondee... along with another I sneakily snagged from another TTCAL thread! :shhh:


----------



## SmileyShazza

https://www.smileyvault.com/albums/userpics/10594/congratulations.gif Blondee

Ooooh here we go lets get ready for the next batch of bfps :yipee:


----------



## Tulip

We're on a roll again girls! :dance: :dance: :dance:


----------



## doddy0402

Hi, can I be added to your list?
on cd 4 after my 3rd mc at the beginning of feb, and I am ready to try again! need lots of PMA tho, surely I cannot be unlucky for a 4th time!!

major big congrats to all with BFP!! I hope we are all to be joining you ASAP!x

Donna.x


----------



## Mummytofour

Huge congrats to all the BFP ladies and massive PMA to all the rest of us in the RACE!:happydance::thumbup:

AFM I have had painful O cramps for 3 days now and EWCM yesterday! WooHoo!!!:happydance:
Not gonna check cm today as did the deed last night and I always get confused with baby seed and EWCM!:blush:

Just a quickie for all you knowledgeable ladies out there...do you get a temp dip before Ovulation or is my cycle whacked?!:shrug:


----------



## cla

doddy0402 said:


> Hi, can I be added to your list?
> on cd 4 after my 3rd mc at the beginning of feb, and I am ready to try again! need lots of PMA tho, surely I cannot be unlucky for a 4th time!!
> 
> major big congrats to all with BFP!! I hope we are all to be joining you ASAP!x
> 
> Donna.x

Iam so sorry Hun and I wish you the best of luck xxxx


----------



## Tulip

Mummytofour said:


> Just a quickie for all you knowledgeable ladies out there...do you get a temp dip before Ovulation or is my cycle whacked?!:shrug:

Some people do, some don't - looking good for you! x


----------



## Megg33k

Donna - So sorry, honey! I'll add you straight away! We have plenty of PMA to go around most days! :hugs:

Mummy - If there's going to be a dip around O time, it's usually going to be the day of or day before. Not everyone gets it though! Chart looks like O is nearly upon you though... I hope you've been :sex:?!


----------



## KatienSam

:hi: My last MC was 4th March 2010 and so am awaiting first AF before TTC :) xx:flower:xx


----------



## BizyBee

:hi: Welcome new girls. So sorry for your losses. :hugs:

Congrats Blondie! Hoping we have a bunch more to follow! xx


----------



## KittyKatBabe

Hey Girls, we have a couple more. See I was out again for a few days and we have 3 more postive results. :happydance::happydance:

I am going out again and hoping to come back again with a few more :bfp:'s added on.

x x x :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

I think we will hit and surpass 25 this month.


----------



## Megg33k

Ooh, I do hope you're right, Kitty! Last month we got 17... I would love to get 17 this month too... but that leaves A LOT still to come in the next 12 days (22nd-22nd is our month). I'd be happy to get even close to that again!

Adding you now, Katie! Sorry for your recent loss, honey! :hugs: Btw, you (the person in your avatar piccy) are absolutely gorgeous! xx


----------



## MissyMojo

im bored of ttc? :confused: feels like im stuck in a loop - next planning to test on thursday next week .. which is cd37 for me (if we get there) and the 18th march :)


----------



## shaerichelle

I hope I can be on the list someday soon :wacko:

Congrats to all! :dust:


----------



## Megg33k

Me too, Jo! I think I might be scheduled to test that same day! Duel BFPs??? :hugs:

Shannon - You and me both! As inspiring as it is to see the numbers grow and even moreso because I get to update it... It's also more depressing to have to skip myself every time I update it! I hope I can add all of us soon! :hugs:


----------



## Beadette

OMG I'm away for a few days and what happens???? 3 more BFP's! Fab ace brill news! Am so very happy for you girls! 22 now! Great stuff!

Now come on the rest of us! Think BFP thoughts!!!!! xxxxx


----------



## goddess25

Megg I know what you mean about updating it all, I am sure it will be your turn soon. Thanks for doing it by the way its so nice to see everyone getting there BFPs after there loss.


----------



## Kaylakin

Hi, can I join the list? I'm trying to conceive my first child. I had a miscarriage on March 1st. I'm currently waiting for my first period before trying to conceive again... each day is agony!! Ok, good luck to everyone!!


----------



## Amos2009

Yay for more BFP's!!!! I just got back from the fertility specialist - thought I was about to have a visit from AF, but there was a follicle sitting nice and pretty on my ovary so I guess I am about to ov....hmmm....should I hit up hubby tonight or what??!!!


----------



## BizyBee

So happy to see 22 bfp's in the title... :happydance:


----------



## shaerichelle

Megg33k said:


> Me too, Jo! I think I might be scheduled to test that same day! Duel BFPs??? :hugs:
> 
> Shannon - You and me both! As inspiring as it is to see the numbers grow and even moreso because I get to update it... It's also more depressing to have to skip myself every time I update it! I hope I can add all of us soon! :hugs:

I am the poas inspector on my thread :haha: so I know what you mean.. I got to look at 2 today.


----------



## Megg33k

Kaylakin - Adding you now! I'm so sorry for your loss, sweetie! :hugs:

Amos - SIS! OMG! YOU BETTER! :hugs: That's awesome news! Go :sex:!

Shannon - Aww! You'll be inspecting your :bfp: in no time! :hugs:


----------



## Amos2009

I wasn't even thinking about this- but they diagnosed me with a yeast and bacterial infection today.....I can't have sex now can I??


----------



## Megg33k

Wish I had an answer for you, Sis! Never had either! I bet I would though! Keep in mind, I'm not right in the head! LOL


----------



## Mummytofour

Amos...when I conceived my 2nd child, I only BD once that cycle as I had a yeast infection and by god it was bloody sore!:blush:
Only did it that once coz DH was pestering me! LOL!:haha:

Soooo.....you never know, it could be a sign for you too, to get down to it!:haha::thumbup:

Hope you are feeling better hunni btw:hugs:


----------



## 2016

Can you please reset me on the front page. My new bean didn't stick. :cry:


----------



## Loren

so sorry 2016 :hugs: xxxx


----------



## Firedancer41

Sorry 2016


----------



## cla

Iam so sorry 2016


----------



## Minimin

so sorry 2016! Sendin you lots of love and :hugs: be kind to yourself over the coming days :kiss:


----------



## Megg33k

2016 said:


> Can you please reset me on the front page. My new bean didn't stick. :cry:

I can, sweetie! I'm so sorry! :hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

Sooo, it's my turn to take one for the team and test... I'll update this post with the shocking result as soon as I get back from peeing! LOL


----------



## Amos2009

So sorry 2016 :( 

OMG sis.....HURRY!!!


----------



## debgreasby

So sorry 2016 xxx


----------



## tinybutterfly

oh so sad to read that 2016, so sorry (((hugs)))


----------



## Megg33k

So, it's not as evapy-looking-line-free as I'd like! There's a damn shadow on it that was there from the moment I took it. And, logically, I know it can't be anything! I know that! I'm not stupid! But, I circled the area that it appears... and I dunno... I was okay with testing this early because I knew I wouldn't have this happen... and now its happening! [Edit: My disclaimer is that I know its not positive! I'm not that crazy! I just want to have a bit of fun with the evapy thing on it because it was unexpected!]

Edit again: Okay, enough fun with my impossible to photograph stupid evapy 5dpo line! *sigh* I can't have everyone knowing I was crazy enough to take a pic of it! :winkwink:


----------



## Rainbowpea

Hate to say it but I can't see anything, but maybe that is just the pic? x Maybe in a few days? I'm the same...just have to test early!


----------



## Megg33k

No, no, no! I don't think its positive! LOL Don't get me wrong! It just has a weird thing on it! I wasn't meaning to suggest that it might be positive! I'm 5dpo! It was just for fun! LOL Hard to photograph evapy lines... just having a bit of fun with it since it's so early and I can!


----------



## Amos2009

Girl you are so crazy.....looking forward to your results in a few days!!!


----------



## Megg33k

Amos2009 said:


> Girl you are so crazy.....looking forward to your results in a few days!!!

THAT is why you love me! :winkwink: At least I can admit that I know it's not positive... but there really is a stupid shadowy thing on it in person! :wacko:


----------



## Truffleax

2016 said:


> Can you please reset me on the front page. My new bean didn't stick. :cry:

Im so sorry hunni :( :hugs: xxx


----------



## selina3127

so sorry 2016 xxxx


----------



## Amos2009

Megg33k said:


> Amos2009 said:
> 
> 
> Girl you are so crazy.....looking forward to your results in a few days!!!
> 
> THAT is why you love me! :winkwink: At least I can admit that I know it's not positive... but there really is a stupid shadowy thing on it in person! :wacko:Click to expand...

Sure, sure....put the tests down and back away slowly!! :haha:


----------



## HappyJacky

HI

Can I please be added to the list. My detail are:

:bfp: ????? Happy Jacky :angel: December 2009 (1)

Yep, I chose my name when I first signed up after getting my BFP last 
last November, perhaps not so suitable now, but fingers crossed it will apply soon. 

This idea is great, all the midwives, nurses etc told me I'd be super fertile after the MC and get a BFP really quickly and having just been visited by AF again this month I was beggining to despair but just seeing I'm not alone is so reassuring!

Wishing all of you TTC after a loss (and all the others too) some :dust: and :hug:

Jx


----------



## Tulip

So sorry 2016 xxx

can someone pls explain to me why - despite being the proud owner of 14 ICs, two Tesco own and two Clearblue+ - i purchased 3 hpts in poundland today just because I happened to be passing?


----------



## Minimin

Tulip said:


> So sorry 2016 xxx
> 
> can someone pls explain to me why - despite being the proud owner of 14 ICs, two Tesco own and two Clearblue+ - i purchased 3 hpts in poundland today just because I happened to be passing?

LMAO- did the same- though I didnt know poundland do them- better get there tomorrow! :)
I went past boots and got two more tests- I have 2 Digitals, 2 superdrug and 3 IC already at home :wacko:


----------



## KatienSam

:rofl: because when you get your BFP this cycle you want to pee on them all and throw them in the air and dance under them...?!!!!

I need to stock up on hpt's i know i will want to pee every chance i get when i get to start TTC again!

x


----------



## Tulip

LOL Thanks for the PMA Katie! I might give one a test run now I'm home :rofl:. BTW can I take this opportunity to echo Meg's sentiments about your beauty - the other thread we conversed in didn't seem quite the right place :hugs: xx


----------



## debgreasby

I daren't even tell you how many different tests i've got right now!!


----------



## fluffyblue

I threw all mine in the bin today (so proud of myself) and I wont be testing until AF is late ! Cant keep wrapping myself up in knots its making me ill !


----------



## Tulip

10mIU = :bfn:

25mIU = :bfn: but looks like good potential for an evap later :haha:

Hasn't stopped me scouring the chart gallery though.
Off to order a curry methinks.


----------



## shaerichelle

So sorry 2016 hugs honey.


Megg, I think I might have ovulated.


----------



## Bella's Mamma

Ummmm Nic... Anything you might like to share in your journal??!! Are you too scared to tell us?!

So sorry 2016 xxx


----------



## WannaB

Im so sorry to see your news 2016!:hugs:

Tulip I told you they just follow you home, whats a girl to do when those hpts start lookng at you with those big puppy dog eyes?!:haha: I had 6 frers hide in my car Tuesday!


----------



## SmileyShazza

Sorry to hear your news 2016 - look after youself hun :hugs:

The race for our eggy is on today - am just waiting for OH to finish packing and then its time for us to get jiggy! Feeling extremely happy today for some reason - just having such a good week. 

Had a couple of things happen today that just made my PMA rocket sky high - posted about them in my journal. Probably sound silly to anyone else but they've just given me a little boost.

Bring on the 2ww - I'm ready and waiting to divert AF so she doesn't come to visit this month - I'm fed up with her turning up uninvited!


----------



## Tulip

Great to have you back shazza! xx


----------



## MissyMojo

heya ladies xxxx

:hugs: x


----------



## Megg33k

Bella's Mamma said:


> Ummmm Nic... Anything you might like to share in your journal??!! Are you too scared to tell us?!

Now I'm curious! Or, is this about her testing??? I'm guessing its about her testing! She's been overshadowed by my 5dpo testing... so it's forgivable today! :)

Btw, my shadowy thingy is REALLY shadowy now! :haha:

Edited to add the shadowier than ever shadowy thing!
 



Attached Files:







3.jpg
File size: 29.9 KB
Views: 17


----------



## Tulip

Fukkin hell Meg!!! WTF??!! xx


----------



## Megg33k

Tulip said:


> Fukkin hell Meg!!! WTF??!! xx

What??? :(


----------



## WannaB

Do they normally get that line on them??? Please tell me you have backup hpts!!!!!!


----------



## Megg33k

No, I've never had one do that before. I'd have killed for one to have done that when I was getting my pathetic little lines when I was pregnant! I have 1 left! Why? I'm 5dpo. I'm just having a bit of fun!


----------



## Tulip

Please tell me that's an evap at 5dpo :rofl:

Actually... How come I've NEVER got an evap? All these ICs I use and not a peep! xx

PS Hey Mojo how u doing? Is it almost your turn, hon? I hope so :hugs: xx


----------



## Tulip

Haha Michelle I wanna see you straight on a plane to IL with one of those stowaway FRERs :D


----------



## Megg33k

I assume it's an evap... but the less noticeable version of it (from the pic earlier) was visible within about 30 seconds of the dye crossing the window. I'm just not in a place where I'm willing to even consider it being anything but an evap... IT HAS TO BE AN EVAP!


----------



## Tulip

Holy crap! I'm going to bed to dream of BFPs. Night night! xx


----------



## WannaB

Yeah but evap is an evap, not straight away???!!!:wacko: Damn Im glad your not me, but it would be better if you were me then you have 956 billion backup hpts and could pee your ass off!!!:rofl:


----------



## Megg33k

Tulip said:


> Holy crap! I'm going to bed to dream of BFPs. Night night! xx

Why holy crap? :rofl: I didn't mean to!!! :flower:



WannaB said:

> Yeah but evap is an evap, not straight away???!!! :wacko: Damn Im glad your not me, but it would be better if you were me then you have 956 billion backup hpts and could pee your ass off!!! :rofl:

I take it that we can all see the shadowy thing now? Yeah? I know they don't come up straight away... but it did... but it CAN'T be anything but an evap... right?


----------



## MissyMojo

ok ............... sooooooooooo


after some deducing with Sazza - cd19 double shag - IF we base it on a 33 day cycle cd19 become a fertile day (using yourdays.com) so . . . . . . 

will test on monday , cd32


----------



## Megg33k

Hoping it's :bfp: Jo!!! Everything crossed for you! xx


----------



## QueenieMurphy

Hi megg - just been reading through this thread - I can clearly see the faint line on your test!!! Are you gonna do another tomorrow? Good Luck Hun, looks promising!!


----------



## Megg33k

Queen - Uhmmm... No! LOL I'm not touching another test until Wednesday! I can't! This is doing my head in! I'm not convinced that it's anything but an evap... a weird, weird evap! LOL Thanks though! :hugs:


----------



## Mummytofour

Megg...surely evaps don't happen straight away, otherwise they would be called "wets"? LOL!!!:shrug:

I know your only 5dpo...but I'm bloody excited now!:happydance:

I know, I know, you don't want to screw with your head and believe even a little bit that this could be your time to add YOUR name to the front page...but you never know?! Remember that PMA?!!!:thumbup:


----------



## Megg33k

I :rofl: when I read "otherwise they would be called 'wets'?" That's awesome!!! Trying to remember the PMA! Trying to remember the PMA! Trying to believe that anything is possible! TRYING, TRYING, TRYING! Thank you, Mummytofour! :hugs:

Sounded weird when I just had "Thank you, Mummy!"


----------



## shaerichelle

Girl I inverted it in photoshop I see something I will upload in a minute.


----------



## shaerichelle

Meggs tested inverted. Is that a line or am I seeing things?

Megg is this colored? If this is a dollar tree test. I will tell you from my recent experience it can pick up low amounts of hcg. Mine was around 2 and it was picking it up. My midwife said under 1 is normal. So I still had hcg from the mc.:thumbup:

EDIT: so what I am saying is that your line even though it is faint could very well be a line for a pregnancy :)
 



Attached Files:







megg-test.jpg
File size: 13.2 KB
Views: 13


----------



## Megg33k

shaerichelle said:


> Meggs tested inverted. Is that a line or am I seeing things?
> 
> Megg is this colored? If this is a dollar tree test. I will tell you from my recent experience it can pick up low amounts of hcg. Mine was around 2 and it was picking it up. My midwife said under 1 is normal. So I still had hcg from the mc.:thumbup:
> 
> EDIT: so what I am saying is that your line even though it is faint could very well be a line for a pregnancy :)

Well, I can't be the one to say I see it and think it looks like it has color, now can I??? LOL

Yes, its a $Tree test. 2?!?! That's crazy! :wacko: I had no idea they might be able to pick it up THAT low! I alwasy had a feeling that they might detect 7, 10, 15... but not TWO! Holy crap! I would be SO happy if it was real... SO HAPPY! But... I'm not there yet! Hopefully I'll get an answer next week. Out of town with the family this weekend! EEP!

The moral of the story here is this: DO NOT TEST AT 5DPO! Now I don't know what to think! LOL


----------



## shaerichelle

but when I invert it is the same color as the control line just lighter:)

Take a test with you just in case:) Especially if you are getting a line now.

And yes 2! Another person on here got faint lines on these too!


----------



## Megg33k

Oh no! I won't be taking a test with me! I can't take the chance of peeing on anything when I'm with my family! No, no, no! LOL I put it into baby gaga just to see and it said 2+5! I :rofl: because no one ever gets to see 2 weeks on a ticker! Obviously, I didn't get the ticker... just wanted to see what it would say! I do think it looks the same color but lighter... I hate to admit it, but I do agree! GAH! 2! That's nuts! This whole decision to test at 5dpo was a mistake! LOL


----------



## shaerichelle

lol, you are gonna drive yourself crazy. I hope you can poas sunday night. Ive never seen a ticker that soon, but I have seen them at 3 weeks.

Hell these are cheaper than blood tests. I would use them and see if you get a darker line...I dont want to know how much I just spent on mine:wacko:

And still no offical word from ff if I have ovulated ugh


----------



## Megg33k

Hopefully your temp will keep going up and then it'll confirm. If I take out my override, FF still doesn't confirm MY O... So, don't worry too much! LOL


----------



## shaerichelle

lol okay then ff is :wacko: too lol


----------



## pea-in-pod

Fingers and toes crossed for you Megg33!! keep us posted!
xoxo
Pea


----------



## Megg33k

Exactly, Shannon! lol I tested it out and tomorrow will give me CH's if my temp is still high! 6dpo... about time! LOL

Pea - Thanks, hun! :hugs: Will do! xx


----------



## BizyBee

Whoa, this thread moved fast today. I had my baseline scan and bloods, so jumping right into this cycle!

Megg, in the excitement of evaps/pink lines, I want to POAS now and I'm only cd3! :haha: Hope it turns out to be true!

Sorry to hear your news 2016. :hugs:


----------



## goddess25

Megg you are inspiring me too i am due to test on the 16th which is next tues and i try to leave it until cd28 so i am pretty much due by then... i am tempted to go and POAS now but I must not give in to the temptation... I hate buying HPTs they are so expensive. I leave it as late as i can possibly handle.

I hope you get a BFP in the next few days. Good Luck hun


----------



## EpdTTC

Hey Ladies,
BFN on my beta today. :(
Guess April is gonna be my lucky month!
Baby dust to all of you!
Erin


----------



## WannaB

Ooo I dont know about it being about to pick up a 2, you can normally have anywhere from 4 and under, 5 is classed as a test again, in your body at any time, so surley they wouldnt have a preg test that picks up two, you would get alot of false positives if that was the case. Wednesday is soooo far away Megggggggg!!!!!!!!:hissy:


----------



## shaerichelle

WannaB, it did pick up my 2. matter of fact 2 different tests and with colored lines:wacko: Hers maybe higher but I guess it could pick mine up.:wacko:


----------



## Megg33k

Goddess - Noooo! No one else gets to start testing at ridiculous times! LOL Do as I say, not as I do! :hugs:

BizyBee - Well, at CD3... You can test if you want! I'm game for people testing BEFORE O! :)

Epd - I'm sorry, hun! :hugs:

Michelle - Any time I've had a blood work up, my levels have been <1 and I've never had random positive tests... So, I'm not too worried about the lower limit. :shrug: Sorry Wed is so far away! I'm sticking to the plan! I was supposed to test today for fun and then I have a testing pact going in the CBFM thread... funny that I don't even mine it anymore! LOL

Shannon - I'm guessing you had betas done on the same day as the tests?


----------



## shaerichelle

No betas done what is that :wacko:

Stupid midwife when I went in for pain was a bag. she told me when you get to 6 months trying come back. I said I am she said well give it two more.. and do another hpt in a week.!


----------



## Megg33k

Wait... How do you know your level was at 2? LOL I'm getting confused!


----------



## debgreasby

BFN, more blood, give up :(


----------



## MissyMojo

:hugs: deb xxx


i tested today - again - i know , poas a holic - even playing with inverting the colours = :bfn: hahhhaaa will try once again mon / tues


----------



## aussiettc

can i please be added to this list. my first loss wason christmas day 1996 i was about 14wks, my last was 22 feb 2010 i was 5weeks+4day 
we have been ttc since july 2009


----------



## Loren

Deb :hugs: 

can some1 shine light!!!!haha i'm CD13 i havent BD for 3 days because ive been feeling sick if i BD from today through to say the 20th or mor rekon thers a chance i could catch that bleedin egg still!!!!:S xx


----------



## Megg33k

Sorry bout the BFN's girls! :hugs:

I'll add you aussie!!! Sorry for your losses, hun! :hugs:

Loren - Definitely a good chance still! Go :sex:! GO NOW!


----------



## shaerichelle

I had a pregnancy blood test Megg.

:hugs: deb


----------



## WannaB

Debs thats just utter poo!:hugs: Im mad at your body right now for not playing nice!:growlmad:


----------



## dawny690

Megg I know I might get a slap for this so going to hide after but Tulip has a :bfp: :yipee: xxxxxx

:argh: hiding now xxxxx


----------



## MissyMojo

i noticed that too :)


----------



## dawny690

Your next Jo xxxx


----------



## MissyMojo

i;d love that,... but xcept these damn sore nips/boobs no sign of bfp..... testing again monday -


----------



## dawny690

Could behiding right now getting comfy :D I had some wierd/painful niggly/tugging/pulling pains in my lower right abdomen/side today xxxxx


----------



## MissyMojo

fingers crossed for us both :dust:


----------



## dawny690

Defo hun :dust: to everyone xxxx


----------



## BizyBee

What, tulip? That's fab news! :happydance:


Bloods/baseline scan went well, so I'm moving on! I start Clomid tonight and have another scan next Thursday. I have many follicles, so hoping I get a few dominant ones and the IUI is a success! xx


----------



## Tulip

Thanks ladies, not quite real yet only 12dpo (ok I might go poas in a minute) but I need you with me - we're going to conga into PAL! xx


----------



## Megg33k

I don't know why you'd get a slap for telling me about Tulip's BFP! I've been :wohoo: all over BnB today about it! LOL She ain't the only one on the list that got it yesterday... *clears throat* Minimin!!! 

I'm going to update now!


----------



## dawny690

Minimin :wohoo: congrats to you too xxxxx


----------



## Loren

thanx megg :) :hugs: good luck huni hope that faint line is the start off of a very dark one for u!!!!! :dust:

congratulations tulip :) :hugs: :yipee:

congratulations minimin :) :hugs: :yipee:

hope monday/tuesday brings you good news wen u pee on that stick missy mojo :hugs: :dust:

hope that (and it does sound as if it is!!!) the niggles ect are a very good sign dawny :) :hugs: :dust: xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Minimin

Megg, Dawn and Loren, Thanks ladies! I am so scared I didnt want to shout too loud! Third pregnancy in 8 months- I hope it is a lucky sticky one..


----------



## Loren

your welcome minimin....... enjoy sit back and relax huni, i cant talk wen i get my next BFP am gna b like a nervous rek!!!but remember u stress then beanie stresses!!!! i'm blowing sticky icky, selotapey, strong super gluey glue :dust: your way huni xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## maratobe

wow congrats girls!! lots of sticky dust to you :dust:
xxxx


----------



## nickynoonoo

Just popped on to say congrats to the new BFP's and wish everyone lots of luck!!

And to see my name with BFP next to it again and pray again!

6 weeks now, hanging in there, scan next friday. I can't believe how hard this all is xxxxxxx


----------



## Megg33k

Woohoo for scan, nicky! :hugs: I'm sure it'll be great! xx


----------



## Kaylakin

Wow! Congrats everyone on your bfps! How exciting! Yay!


----------



## Minimin

Thanks Girls for all the sticky-ness
Loren- I am telling myself to be calm and what will be will be. There is nothing more I can od but relax, stay strong and be healthy.

Nickylooloo- Fxd for you scan- I shall be eagerly awaiting your news xx


----------



## Beadette

Minimin! Woo hoo! Congrats hunny x x x


----------



## BizyBee

Congrats ladies! :yipee:


----------



## MissyMojo

:hugs: & :dust: xxxx


----------



## doddy0402

woo hoo for the BFPs!!! your making me feel more positive that I will get another BFP of my own one day!!
congrats ladies, I am over the moon for you!!x


----------



## shaerichelle

Congrats to the new :bfp:s


----------



## EpdTTC

Hi gals,
Just a quick stop in to say hi. I don't always write but I am subscribed to this thread and read your updates everyday. The PMA really helps keep me going! Thank you gals so much! I am waiting for AF to show (grrr) but since I had a negative beta I know she is lurking around the corner. I am expecting to start around Monday 3/15/10. I will be doing 25 mg of Clomid CD 3-7 with a follicle scan on the 12th. The month I got pregnant I did 50 mg Clomid CD 3-7 and a scan and trigger on the 13th followed by IUIs on CD 14 and 15. I responded really well to 50 mg Clomid (almost too well as I had 5 dominant follicles and likely ovulated 3-4). I am hoping that with 25 mg I will only get 2-3 at most and maybe things will go better this time. Ok..I am starting to ramble...just wanted to share...Fingers crossed for all of us!
Love you gals...glad to have such a strong, supportive community of wonderful women who understand this journey so well...
Erin


----------



## Tulip

Best of luck for you Erin, have everything crossed for you xx


----------



## KatienSam

:happydance: great to see some BFPs! I cant stand this waiting for AF before I can try again i want in with the excitement, I WANT TO POAS!!!! I have O sticks upstairs but i am waiting until AF comes. I am still spotting from MC.... have to take a pregnancy test on Tuesday morning to see if all the HCG has cleared from MC... EPU calling me to get result about 10am tuesday so at least i get to pee on something to keep my addiction in check :lol:

xx


----------



## KatienSam

Tulip - where in kent are you from? I am from kent too - thanet area :) xx


----------



## Megg33k

FX'd for you, Erin! xx

Katie - Hoping you're back in the game, ASAP!


----------



## mrsG5

Hi Megg. I would love to be on your list.

MC 20/2/10. 1st pregnancy 

Fingers crossed for everyone x


----------



## Megg33k

Adding you now, MrsG! Sorry for your loss, hun! :hugs:


----------



## dawny690

Girls im scared I keep geting abdomen pains in my right side that dont seem to go :( xxxx


----------



## Tulip

KatienSam said:


> Tulip - where in kent are you from? I am from kent too - thanet area :) xx

Hi Katie I'm in Medway :) I know the waiting is a killer - like you can feel time slipping away x


----------



## Tulip

dawny690 said:


> Girls im scared I keep geting abdomen pains in my right side that dont seem to go :( xxxx

Can you do a test Dawny? Where exactly is the pain? If you're scared ring NHS Direct and tell them you might be newly preggo and see what they say xx


----------



## dawny690

Tulip said:


> dawny690 said:
> 
> 
> Girls im scared I keep geting abdomen pains in my right side that dont seem to go :( xxxx
> 
> Can you do a test Dawny? Where exactly is the pain? If you're scared ring NHS Direct and tell them you might be newly preggo and see what they say xxClick to expand...

I could test yes got 1 superdrug test and 1 poundshop test left the pain is towards my side on the right between my belly button and knicker line its really sharp pain today the other day it was like a niggle but today it really hurts :cry: xxxx


----------



## Megg33k

dawny690 said:


> Tulip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dawny690 said:
> 
> 
> Girls im scared I keep geting abdomen pains in my right side that dont seem to go :( xxxx
> 
> Can you do a test Dawny? Where exactly is the pain? If you're scared ring NHS Direct and tell them you might be newly preggo and see what they say xxClick to expand...
> 
> I could test yes got 1 superdrug test and 1 poundshop test left the pain is towards my side on the right between my belly button and knicker line its really sharp pain today the other day it was like a niggle but today it really hurts :cry: xxxxClick to expand...

I'd take a test and (regardless of what it says) call NHS like Nik suggested... If you're scared, I'd rather you know what's going on that just worrying! :hugs:


----------



## Minimin

Definitely call NHS direct- More than likely they will ask if the pain is unbearable or if your bleeding and then ask you to go to your A and E if they think need be. If it is a pain that subsides when you rest you may need to just put your feet up and take it easy today. I would call them. When I have- they have also got my surgery's out of hours doc to call me back as well so that was helpful. Let us know how you get on :hugs:


----------



## dawny690

Think its hunger pains as it went when i ate :shrug: xxxx


----------



## Beadette

Well I got a lovely mothers day present from my angel baby bead! A BFP!!!!

Well its more like a VFP (very faint positive) but I'm not due on for a few days yet and have got a line on a FRER using afternoon urine!!!

So Meggy, If you don't mind, I will wait until tomorrow morning to update the number once I've tested with FMU! Keep your fingers crossed for me xxxxxx


----------



## MissyMojo

can anyone tell me the best dose of folic acid to be taking?


----------



## Tulip

MissyMojo said:


> can anyone tell me the best dose of folic acid to be taking?

As you've had a loss Jo, I'd suggest at least 800mcg, even better 1200mcg. Just in case Flumpetta was slightly deficient xx


----------



## KatienSam

Congrats Beadette, fingers crossed for a good solid positive in the morning! :happydance:

Lots of BFP's at the moment.... COME ON AF I WANT TO GET BD'ing :rofl:

My husband isnt going to know what has hit him when i finally get my first AF over with :lol:


----------



## Minimin

Beadette said:


> Well I got a lovely mothers day present from my angel baby bead! A BFP!!!!
> 
> Well its more like a VFP (very faint positive) but I'm not due on for a few days yet and have got a line on a FRER using afternoon urine!!!
> 
> So Meggy, If you don't mind, I will wait until tomorrow morning to update the number once I've tested with FMU! Keep your fingers crossed for me xxxxxx

:wohoo: Beadette!!! Congrats- pics please so we can help scrutinize! 
:yipee:


----------



## MissyMojo

i take 800 atm .... will up to 1200 once i get that :bfp:


----------



## blondee

Yay Beadette!!! You made my day!!:happydance::happydance:

Congrats, hun! Let's take one day at a time together, eh? :hugs: 

M X


----------



## Lucia

Got my BFP yesterday! Add me to the list! ;)


----------



## shaerichelle

COngrats to all the new BFPs


----------



## MissyMojo

hey girls, can i ask u ladies to look at this thread and say what u think . . . https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-to-conceive/293250-average-cycle.html#post4718770


----------



## Megg33k

I guess I can wait till tomorrow to add you, Neen! But only because Lucia has given me something to update today!!!

Huge CONGRATS to both of you!!! :hugs:


----------



## Beadette

Thanks girls! Minimum, check out my journal for pics! There's a link in siggy babe!!

Meggy you can update me now if you want!! As u can see I've not been able to wait before getting a ticker! Decided to enjoy every minute!! As Blondee says taking each day at a time!! 

Congrats Lucia! Excellent news xxxx


----------



## Megg33k

Yay! I'll update now! Good for you embracing it! I intend to do the same in a few days!!! :D


----------



## LunaBean

congrats girls!!!!


----------



## SmileyShazza

https://www.smileyvault.com/albums/userpics/10172/congratulationss.gif to Tulip, Minimim, Lucia and Beadette.

Wishing you all happy and healthy pregnancies.

Can you please warm a seat up for me in 1st tri just in case?


----------



## Stephie 25

update from Dawn:

text 1 Just to let you know i'm down the hospital with the pains. They think it could be ectopic. Please update my journal.

text 2 The pains are worse today than yesterday - i'm worried. :nope:


will update her journal with more news when i get it.


----------



## Megg33k

Keep a seat warm for me too! I intend to need it!

Re: Dawn... Oh no! Please send our love! I hope she's alright! Thanks for updating us! I'll keep her in my thoughts! Big :hugs: to her and fx'd that everything is actually okay!


----------



## MissyMojo

please send dawny my love xxxx


----------



## Stephie 25

update 3 in her journal https://www.babyandbump.com/ltttc-a...-our-journey-sticky-bean-114.html#post4720066


----------



## Minimin

please let dawn know she is in my thoughts- Just read your last update and wonder if they have done bloods- I had an ectopic in Sept 09.... I am sending her lots of love.


----------



## Beadette

Love to Dawny x


----------



## Mummytofour

Oh BH! Give Dawny a big cyber:hugs: from us all please!

Lets hope its just ligament pain and the hospital tests are crap!:hugs:


----------



## Stephie 25

will send all you're love and hugs to her.


----------



## Teddysbaby84

I had a Miscarriage November 2009... I hope to get preg again


----------



## Firedancer41

Congrats to Beadette and Lucia! This thread really helps keep the PMA up, up to 25 now, wow!!


----------



## groovygrl

:flower: hi! yes, congrats ladies, how fantastic:happydance:

...let the good times roll

I will test in 4 days time! minor nausea and sore boobs (but all regular PMS symptoms:wacko:)

still grieving so...will keep up the PMA and believe that my mind, body and spirit are preparing for a healthy 9 mo.s and healthy bub. Each visit from :witch: is a huge drag but...at 41 yrs old, I'll choose to welcome her as a reminder that I'm still in the game.

welcome to the new girls and please know how sorry I am for your losses:hugs:

thank you to everyone who keeps cheering:happydance: for each other


----------



## Megg33k

Adding you now, Teddysbaby! Sorry for your loss, hun! :hugs:

Okay... Here's the tale of the tape, ladies! We need another 9 BFPs in the next 8 days! Our month runs 22nd-22nd... And, we were at 17 for last month... I require 17 this month as well! I will gladly take one for the team and get my BFP so we only need 8 additional ones! Who is willing to take the other 8? Hmmm??? Who's testing before the 22nd?

Btw, I added a tally to the first page with how many BFPs we got the first month, how many we've gotten so far this month and will keep up for future months! Might be interesting statistics to see when most of them come in or if its really consistent!


----------



## shaerichelle

I would glady get a bfp if I could ovulate:(


----------



## Kaylakin

Wow! So excited to see it's up to 25 bfps!! Congrats everyone! Can I be added to the list? I miscarried on march 1st with my first pregnancy.. thanks!! Good luck everyone!


----------



## groovygrl

sorry kaylakin:hugs: thoughts and prayers are coming your way from the south pacific and welcome to the grand thread where obviously, BFP vibes are bountifull

shaerichelle - sorry you're not OV'ing. i'm sure you're doing everything under the sun to get those gorgeous eggies moving

megg - thank you sooooo much for taking one for the team! You're a rock star!:thumbup:

all the names at the bottom of my signature (including myself) are of girls testing btw 18th and 20th. not sure if they're all on your list but... my belief is, why place your bets in only one thread:winkwink: we're bound to get that 8 (or 12) you're looking for.

xo


----------



## BizyBee

Ooh, I wish I could test but I guess I have to wait to O first! :dohh:

Congrats ladies. So happy for all of the recent bfp's! :happydance:

Dawny, thinking of you darling! xx


----------



## SmileyShazza

I'm sure I will end up testing before the 24th as I know once the end of month gets closer I can't resist POAS!

I will quite happily take one of those bfps off your hands Megg :winkwink: :thumbup:


----------



## Megg33k

I'm so glad that people are lining up for my extra BFPs! LOL I have the new girls added! :hugs: and :dust to you all!


----------



## MissyMojo

:bfp: !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! now im very scared n nervous!


----------



## Minimin

MissyMojo said:


> :bfp: !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! now im very scared n nervous!

:wohoo: :yipee: :headspin: fantastic news hun! Congratulations! Show us your stick then! :)


----------



## MissyMojo

https://i606.photobucket.com/albums/tt146/MissyMojo/DSC00977.jpg


----------



## cla

MissyMojo said:


> :bfp: !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! now im very scared n nervous!

Congrats Hun xxxxxxxxxx:happydance::happydance:


----------



## Minimin

Well thats a :bfp: line if I ever saw one!! Congrats again Babe!!


----------



## nickynoonoo

Congrats Missy Mojo !!!!!:hugs:

There is no question about that line!:thumbup:


----------



## Beadette

Congrats Hun! That line is mint x


----------



## groovygrl

YAAAAAAAY :yipee: MIssyMojo!!!!!!

That's an ACE pink line sweetness:thumbup:

try to relax babe (easy for me to say right?) lot's of prayers and love coming from the south pacific.

p.s. save us a space (or 30?) on the PAL page for us will you?


----------



## Firedancer41

Congrats Missy!!!!


----------



## Rainbowpea

Congratulations xx


----------



## Truffleax

Omg wow! congratulations girls this is all going amazingly well I really hope the rest of us aren't too far behind you!!! and missy totally loving your line! wow!!! :D xxx


----------



## Megg33k

Congrats again, Jo! I knew, I knew, I knew this was your month!!! :hugs: :happydance: I'll update you now!

That's only 8 spots left! Only 7 if I keep mine reserved! I think I had 2 other volunteers for BFP's too.. so 5. They're going fast! Get on board the BFP train! CHOO-CHOO!


----------



## shaerichelle

Congrats.


----------



## Loren

congratulations missymojo!!!!!xxxxx


----------



## blondee

Congratulations Ladies! The BFPs are coming thick and fast!!

Sticky beans for all!!!

M X


----------



## cla

Congrats everybody on your little beans. I want to join you all:cry:


----------



## SmileyShazza

Congratulations Jo - that is one hell of a fantabulous line you've got yourself there :yipee: :thumbup:


----------



## 39YrMumtoOne

Hi, Could you add me please? 

BFP 27th Feb (Hooray!), MC @ 7 weeks Sept 2009, only 1 MC.

Bit late because I had another MC scare, but early scan showed all is well!


----------



## Megg33k

cla - I agree!

39YrMum - I'll add you straight away! :hugs: Sorry for your loss, hun!

AFM... Back to the crying! Not like the other day... but I've cried at least once or twice a day ever since! :wacko:


----------



## cla

Megg33k said:


> cla - I agree!
> 
> 39YrMum - I'll add you straight away! :hugs: Sorry for your loss, hun!
> 
> AFM... Back to the crying! Not like the other day... but I've cried at least once or twice a day ever since! :wacko:

We will be there soon. Fingers, legs and everything else crossed


----------



## Megg33k

Same for you, hun! :hugs:


----------



## KatienSam

Congrats to all the new BFP's!!!

We will all be joining you in PAL soon.

xxx


----------



## Tulip

OMG Jo I spent the ENTIRE journey home from work trying to get your BFP to show on the bitchphone and it wouldn't - that is a BEAUTIFUL line! Congratulations buddy! xx


----------



## WannaB

OMG Missy thats a fricken awesome line!!:happydance:


----------



## puppymom32

Congrats to all the new BFP so many. Sticky dust to you all.


----------



## MissyMojo

im reeli suprised how strong it is as i got nada on friday!


----------



## Kaylakin

congrats missy!! I'm so happy for you! Way to go!


----------



## Beadette

Really mojo? You got nothing on Friday then that great line today!!! That's fab! It just goes to show that sometimes it's just a tad too early to test! Hope mine get darker in next few days! Xxxx


----------



## MissyMojo

nothing at all friday - even inverted not a blip or spot or anything, resisted the urge to test over the weekend then fmu this morning and i got my :bfp: - im reli scared as its very very early, my ticker says 3+5 - working on an estimated ov, and av cycle of 35 days


----------



## Beadette

Well that is the strongest line I've seen on a FRER for so early Hun!! Woo! Nice strong line!! Xx


----------



## BizyBee

:yipee: Congrats on all of the :bfp:'s!!!

Very excited and can't wait to join you all in first tri. xx


----------



## Megg33k

BizyBee said:


> :yipee: Congrats on all of the :bfp:'s!!!
> 
> Very excited and can't wait to join you all in first tri. xx

Yeah... This! LOL Quite excited... a bit envious... really anxious! I just want to go with you all! Please... drag me if you must! LOL


----------



## MissyMojo

this is todays:)

https://i606.photobucket.com/albums/tt146/MissyMojo/DSC00982.jpg

and its comparison with yest

https://i606.photobucket.com/albums/tt146/MissyMojo/DSC00981.jpg


----------



## Rainbowpea

Amazing line, congrats! xx


----------



## cla

That's another great line


----------



## Truffleax

WOW MissyMojo LOVING that line!!! :D xxx


----------



## TripleB

Megg33k said:


> Yeah... This! LOL Quite excited... a bit envious... really anxious! I just want to go with you all! Please... drag me if you must! LOL

I'll be hanging on to your shirt-tails Megg - anyone else want to grab a hold?!

Congrats to the new BFPers! Beautiful line Missy!

xxx


----------



## Loren

awwwww missymojo!!!!getting darker!!!!:yipee: congratulations sweety over the moon for u!!!!!just to let u no, pop in to the march testing thread to ge ya bfp put next tya name :D xxxx


----------



## EpdTTC

OMG! 26 BFP's! That is amazing! Congrats MissyMojo! Lookin' good!


----------



## WannaB

Nah looks like an evap Missy, ignore it! :rofl: Fricken fantastic work hun, well done!:hugs:


----------



## MissyMojo

:rofl: - ive upped my folic acid to 1200ug - this right>? wrong?


----------



## doddy0402

yay for the bfps!!!!! and those are brilliant lines!
fingers crossed for the rest of us to join you lot!!x


----------



## doddy0402

yay for the bfps!!!!! and those are brilliant lines!
fingers crossed for the rest of us to join you lot!!x


----------



## Tulip

Right Jo! It'll do you no harm - any that neither you or bean need will be peed out xxx

Meg.... Insanely excited about your test tomorrow :happydance:


----------



## Megg33k

Thanks, Nik! I'm scared shitless (for lack of a better word)! Its all I have not to go do it now just to get it over with! LOL Of course, haven't held my wee, downed a bottle of water and a soda and I'm on about 7th "morning" wee! LOL So, resist I must!


----------



## WannaB

Yes there is no poas willy nilly, pee strength has to be scrutinized before actual dipping can take place!:haha:


----------



## Megg33k

I will scrutinize to the best of my ability! Its usually pretty strong looking in the AM!


----------



## Josiejo

Megg33k said:


> Yep, that's only counting the ones that have stuck! If I added the others in... lemme go look!
> 
> Edit: We have 5 (I think) more if I were to count the ones that were lost. Although, I'm holding out hope that JosieJo will actually go back into the list of BFP's after she sees the doc! Then it's 17%! :)

Sorry that I haven't been on the forum lately. I would like to update that I lost bubs at 6 1/2 weeks. I'm okay .... still very positive for success!!! Congrats to all that have had their wonderful BFPs xx


----------



## Firedancer41

Sorry Josie :hugs:


----------



## Beadette

I'm so sorry Josie x


----------



## 2016

I am sorry you also lost your bean....but you have a fantastic attitude and I know we will be getting our new sticky beans (in the right place) as my journal says soon. :hugs:


----------



## debgreasby

So sorry Josie - big hugs xxx


----------



## Josiejo

2016 said:


> I am sorry you also lost your bean....but you have a fantastic attitude and I know we will be getting our new sticky beans (in the right place) as my journal says soon. :hugs:

and I'm so sorry about your lost little bean. We seem to be following the same path you and me don't we? Hopefully we can be Bump Buddies very soon xx


----------



## Megg33k

Glad to see you back, Josie! Really sorry about your news! I'm banking on a good, sticky BFP from you really soon... You too 2016... IN THE RIGHT PLACE! :hugs:


----------



## Mummytofour

:hugs: to all the girls whose beans weren't quite sticky enough:cry: and :happydance: for all the new BFP's!

I think I am officially going crazy today! I am only 5dpo and got my tests this morning....soooo...I thought...hmmm...better just test one out to make sure I know how they work!!! WTH!! As if the hundreds of tests over the last 2.5 years haven't been practice enough!:dohh:

My self reasoning was that it is the cassette type and I've never used them before!:blush::dohh::haha:

Arrrrghhhh!!! Oh AND I even held it up to the light to see if there was anything on it!!! I am officially going to be carted off to the looney bin!:haha:


----------



## Megg33k

At least you DIDN'T see anything on YOUR 5dpo test! Imagine if you had! And it came up at 30 seconds! Then its either a bum test or you're a medical miracle! AWESOME! lol


----------



## WannaB

Mummy you were just checking for the evapiness, totally legal, thats how I see it anyway!:rofl:


----------



## Megg33k

WannaB said:


> Mummy you were just checking for the evapiness, totally legal, thats how I see it anyway!:rofl:

I've done this! It's definitely legal!


----------



## Tasha

Hey girls, 

Sorry for your loss Josie. :hugs::hugs:

Congrats to the girls with the BFP's :happydance:

So today af is due, and no sign, I usually have this heavy sort of feeling in my uterus but don't now. I feel a bit sick and need to pee more, I imagine both are in my head. I am too scared to test, I am not in a very good place after my fifth miscarriage (6th loss) and receiving a report on Honey dying, scared that I will get a bfp then have another loss and I on't know if I can handle another loss. Might just wait and see if any baby pops out in 8 months :haha::haha:

Loving all the BFP's but need more :kiss:


----------



## Mummytofour

Tasha big :hugs: hunni. I know how scared you must be, but just think of it this way...if you test and get a BFP, then you can get that prenatal care that you need so much sooner!:hugs:
Insist on a barrage of tests/scans etc to help you relax a bit? GL hunni!:hugs:

Megg..haha...me thinks it is YOU who is the medical miracle hunni!!! LOL!!!
I'm just jealous I didn't get a wierd shadowy line in 30 seconds!!! LOL!!!:haha:

WannaB...Yes thats right...I am totally checking for evapiness!! That's my story and I'm sticking to it! LOL!:haha:

Guess what ladies...? I did ANOTHER one this morning!!!:dohh: Beautiful evap on that one!!:haha:
Oh I love you guys...I can POAS at 5/6dpo and still feel completely normal about it!!! I can just imagine what my DH would say!:haha: Must light the logburner now so I can destroy incriminating material asap!!!:haha:


----------



## Truffleax

Lol you ladies are sooooo funny! hehe just out of curiousity when is an ok time to POAS?! how many dpo?! lol xxx


----------



## aussiettc

hi girls, i know the feeling of just peeing on a stick cause they are new. I got my new OPKs from oricale fertility today and hed to pee on one just because i needed to see if they worked. They did negative of course, and i got a little disapointed :dohh: i know it stupid especcially since i thinks i o'ed like 7 days ago:dohh:

Congrates to all the BFP's and sorry for those who have had a loss reciently.

Megg if there's still room i'll be grabbing a hold of your coat tails too thanks.:haha:


----------



## KatienSam

morning all! Has/does anyone use softcups? They seem to have a good success rate and the theory behind it is understandable... I dont know whether to order one for when i can TTC again! xxx


----------



## Megg33k

https://farm3.static.flickr.com/2754/4439977307_95a6aed731.jpg


----------



## Minimin

MEGG!!! I think I can see something- are my eyes deceiving me? Invert it...or close up?

KatienSam- I use softcups-there is a thread you can search for and get the ladies to help with questions. I have had two pregnancies since Dec since using them- first MC and just got my second bfp last week. Happy to help out so PM me if you want :)


----------



## Megg33k

Ask and ye shall receive!

Close-up
https://farm5.static.flickr.com/4041/4440800846_403244909b.jpg

Close-up Inverted
https://farm5.static.flickr.com/4001/4440024331_fca9d783eb.jpg


----------



## shaerichelle

Megg, hon I dont see anything. Did you take this after it dried? I took my tests like this apart:wacko: and found the line:rofl:


----------



## Firedancer41

Alright, I have decided I will take one for the team today hehe
I have 3 HPTs just DYING to be peed upon, so I am not drinking or peeing until 1:30p and then testing. It's quite possibly too early at 10DPO, but I do have some encouraging signs, mainly that my CP this month is way higher still than last month, which was medium/low at this point.
I knew I'd never make it to Saturday :rofl:


----------



## Truffleax

Good luck firedancer!!! :) xxx


----------



## Megg33k

shaerichelle said:


> Megg, hon I dont see anything. Did you take this after it dried? I took my tests like this apart:wacko: and found the line:rofl:

I took it right before the time limit was up. I don't know if I see anything in real life or not. Like I said, I do and then I don't. We pulled it apart and there seems to appear to be more of something then... but its way past the time limit now... so it doesn't matter. I'm just waiting a week to see if AF shows and then I'll test if no AF and temps still high.

Good luck, Firedancer!


----------



## Beadette

Meggy, 11DPO is still early for some people to get a BFP - test again in a few days! Fingers crossed xxx


----------



## Megg33k

<--------- Not testing again until 18dpo if no AF!


----------



## shaerichelle

:hugs: Megg. I am waiting til AF is due:rofl: Ive been told my chart doesnt matter I had all the signs of O. I doubt I have Ovd.


----------



## Megg33k

From Chart Stalkers Anonymous...



KimmyB said:


> Girls...OK I can't hold this in any longer...I know it's very early and it could all end in tears but for the minute...I'M PREGNANT! :wohoo:

Congrats! Up to 27... Only 7 left for the next 5 days. I'm taking mine off of reserve because I don't intend to test again in the next 5 days. Looks like someone else can have mine... pretty sure I'm out anyway. <3 to you all!


----------



## debgreasby

Whoop whoop!!!


----------



## shaerichelle

:hugs: Megg. Dont give up ..NO AF yet!


----------



## dawny690

:wohoo: Missymojo so happy for you sweetheart :yipee: and the rest of you with :bfp:'s congrats xxxx


----------



## BizyBee

Congrats Kimmy!


----------



## Megg33k

shaerichelle said:


> :hugs: Megg. Dont give up ..NO AF yet!

Better not be AF yet... Tomorrow at the earliest! Hoping for a few more days... I'd prefer an LP longer than 11 days. :shrug:


----------



## Firedancer41

A :bfn: (at 10dpo:dohh:) Still feel positive and hopful. Now I vow to wait until Saturday when AF or :bfp: is due :thumbup:


----------



## Amos2009

Congrats to all the new :bfp:!!! I sure have missed a lot!! And Kimmy- a fellow one tuber, I am super excited for you. This gives me so much hope!!!


----------



## Megg33k

Firedancer - Yeah, welcome to my world! LOL I'll tell you what everyone told me... You're testing too early! You're a day earlier than mine yesterday! SO, STOP IT! :hugs:

Amos - So glad to see your gorgeous face in here this AM, Sis! :hugs:


----------



## Loren

in the 2WW!!!!!1DPO today ive alredy bin welcomed to hell hhaha. technically tho AF is due in 12days so i'm in the 1week and 6day wait haha.xxx


----------



## Firedancer41

Megg33k said:


> Firedancer - Yeah, welcome to my world! LOL I'll tell you what everyone told me... You're testing too early! You're a day earlier than mine yesterday! SO, STOP IT! :hugs:
> 
> Amos - So glad to see your gorgeous face in here this AM, Sis! :hugs:

Yeah, I know Megg LOL And I actually realized that when I first tested for my last pregnancy w/ DS, I tested negative on CD28, which is where I'm at today. SO I guess a tall order of patience is in order for me! (I'm not waiting as long as you to test however! :rofl:)


----------



## Megg33k

No one waits as long as I do to test, hun! LOL I hate testing! But I love to pee on things! Hence my OPK obsession! LOL


----------



## nickynoonoo

Hi Megg and girls,

I had my scan today, I have a bean with a heartbeat :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

I didn't get this far the last 3 times, so I have to hope xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Truffleax

Hi Nicky

Thats fantastic news hun Im so pleased for you :D 

xxx


----------



## Amos2009

SOOOOOO happy for you Nicky!!!!


----------



## debgreasby

Yay for Nicky!!!


----------



## MissyMojo

"Keep Holding On"

You're not alone
Together we stand
I'll be by your side, you know I'll take your hand
When it gets cold
And it feels like the end
There's no place to go
You know I won't give in
No I won't give in

Keep holding on
'Cause you know we'll make it through, we'll make it through
Just stay strong
'Cause you know I'm here for you, I'm here for you
There's nothing you could say
Nothing you could do
There's no other way when it comes to the truth
So keep holding on
'Cause you know we'll make it through, we'll make it through

So far away
I wish you were here
Before it's too late, this could all disappear
Before the doors close
And it comes to an end
With you by my side I will fight and defend
I'll fight and defend
Yeah, yeah

Keep holding on
'Cause you know we'll make it through, we'll make it through
Just stay strong
'Cause you know I'm here for you, I'm here for you
There's nothing you could say
Nothing you could do
There's no other way when it comes to the truth
So keep holding on
'Cause you know we'll make it through, we'll make it through

Hear me when I say, when I say I believe
Nothing's gonna change, nothing's gonna change destiny
Whatever's meant to be will work out perfectly
Yeah, yeah, yeah, yeah

La da da da
La da da da
La da da da da da da da da

Keep holding on
'Cause you know we'll make it through, we'll make it through
Just stay strong
'Cause you know I'm here for you, I'm here for you
There's nothing you could say
Nothing you could do
There's no other way when it comes to the truth
So keep holding on
'Cause you know we'll make it through, we'll make it through

Keep holding on
Keep holding on

There's nothing you could say
Nothing you could do
There's no other way when it comes to the truth
So keep holding on
'Cause you know we'll make it through, we'll make it through


----------



## blondee

Hi ladies,

Just to let you know i too was lucky enough to hear a lovely heartbeat yesterday at my scan! Am 6w4d! :happydance:

They spotted a small collection of blood but it is in a 'good spot' apparently which means i will bleed imminently but it should be harmless. Oh joy, a new stress and those magic frikkin words 'just relax'..... :dohh:

Stick bean, stick! Listen to your mum!!!

I can't believe we are up to 27 BFPs, we are rocking!!!

PAL is a lovely but quite quiet section (much better for us than 1st tri where it's all a bit hectic) but i still miss you gals so am over here all the time to see how you are all getting on. Do me a favour and get your BFPs this month so we can all play in the PAL section together. That ok? :winkwink:

:dust:

Lots of love,

Michelle


----------



## Tasha

MissyMojo said:


> "Keep Holding On"
> 
> You're not alone
> Together we stand
> I'll be by your side, you know I'll take your hand
> When it gets cold
> And it feels like the end
> There's no place to go
> You know I won't give in
> No I won't give in
> 
> Keep holding on
> 'Cause you know we'll make it through, we'll make it through
> Just stay strong
> 'Cause you know I'm here for you, I'm here for you
> There's nothing you could say
> Nothing you could do
> There's no other way when it comes to the truth
> So keep holding on
> 'Cause you know we'll make it through, we'll make it through
> 
> So far away
> I wish you were here
> Before it's too late, this could all disappear
> Before the doors close
> And it comes to an end
> With you by my side I will fight and defend
> I'll fight and defend
> Yeah, yeah
> 
> Keep holding on
> 'Cause you know we'll make it through, we'll make it through
> Just stay strong
> 'Cause you know I'm here for you, I'm here for you
> There's nothing you could say
> Nothing you could do
> There's no other way when it comes to the truth
> So keep holding on
> 'Cause you know we'll make it through, we'll make it through
> 
> Hear me when I say, when I say I believe
> Nothing's gonna change, nothing's gonna change destiny
> Whatever's meant to be will work out perfectly
> Yeah, yeah, yeah, yeah
> 
> La da da da
> La da da da
> La da da da da da da da da
> 
> Keep holding on
> 'Cause you know we'll make it through, we'll make it through
> Just stay strong
> 'Cause you know I'm here for you, I'm here for you
> There's nothing you could say
> Nothing you could do
> There's no other way when it comes to the truth
> So keep holding on
> 'Cause you know we'll make it through, we'll make it through
> 
> Keep holding on
> Keep holding on
> 
> There's nothing you could say
> Nothing you could do
> There's no other way when it comes to the truth
> So keep holding on
> 'Cause you know we'll make it through, we'll make it through

Awwww :hugs: I am crying. That is beautiful.


----------



## MissyMojo

i love that song :) was my wedding dance , and also fits in with whats going on atm, and when hubby goes on tour too,,,


----------



## Beadette

Yeay Nicky and Blondee on your scans! Wonderful news!

And Kimmy - congrats!!! woo hoo x x x x


----------



## WannaB

Woohoo for fabby scans ladies!:hugs: I just getting excited that I will be able to pee on hpts again in 9 days!:rofl:


----------



## debgreasby

Whoop whoop faint lines starting on my OPK's - come on body, don't let me down this month!


----------



## Megg33k

Great news on the scan Nicky and Michelle (the "Blondee" Michelle)! LOL

Cracking up at peeing on HPTs in 9 days, Michelle... WannaB Michelle! Oy!

Woohoo Deb! C'mon Deb's body! Do your thing! There, I had a talk with it! :winkwink:


----------



## aussiettc

hi girls, congrats on the fab scans. I'll be waiting a while to test since my cycles can vary in lenght from 3 to 6 weeks. DH is home in a few day. Yippy cant wait its been kinda quite after 7pm in this house. i dont like talking to myself that much.

i also wanna shoot ff cause its pu my O date onn cd 18 i think. DH wasn't aroundd then so hope is fading fast for me.:growlmad::nope:


----------



## Megg33k

Why are those 2 temps discarded? If you didn't discard them, would it move O to CD15? Cause that might be more accurate!


----------



## shaerichelle

Hi girls I had a scan today ..nope not the kind I want.. A vag and regular one.. They wanted to see if I had cysts on my ovaries cause I have been in pain.. guess what nothing.. still no O by temping but had all the signs on March 8. I got to hear the blood flow in my ovaries ..ugh :cry: Still in pain and no answers ..

ANyways :dust: to all


----------



## Megg33k

An ultrasound should have been able to verify if you'd O'd recently. You should have either had or not had growing follicles. If you had recently, they would have seen the burst follicle and fluid around the ovary. Sorry you didn't get answers, hun! :hugs:


----------



## WannaB

I had a trans vaginal on cd8 and she could count all my follicles, they get a pretty clear piccy with those things. Sorry you didnt get any answers, where to next, did they say?


----------



## aussiettc

shaerichelle - hope that you find some answer soon honey:hugs:

megg- ff automatically discared those temps cause i was sick on tuesday night vomiting and had a bit of a fever. 

oh well i'll just have to wait to see. FF says i should test on the 31st so i think i'll test close to that date instead of on the 23, now thats annoying my tww is more like a tww(three week wait) :wacko: talk about drag on.


----------



## Megg33k

Yeah, it says I should test on the 25th... and after yesterday, I'm just going to listen. I'm frustrated with it all! lol


----------



## MissyMojo

:hugs: girls & :dust:


----------



## Lolly W

I haven't been on for a while as I've been feeling pretty disheartened about all things ttc. This monthwas my first with my new best friend the cbfm. I think I've just got my bfp!!!!!!! I'm sobbing as I type this as the journey has been so tough to get here but I think we've done it again! Pleeeeease God let this be our 3rd time lucky.

I seriously don't know what to do or who to tell. I am absolutely in shock! I've just posted a test pic in my journal for any of my friends who want to see.

xxx


----------



## cla

congrats hun:hugs:


----------



## MissyMojo

https://i427.photobucket.com/albums/pp359/hollief_june/stickydust.gif


----------



## Rainbowpea

congrats - you just gave me the ray of hope i needed today! xx


----------



## Megg33k

Congrats, Lolly! I looked and its defo BFP! :hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

I went through and checked up on our BFP's! Seems we've lost 2! :cry:

:hugs: ROSSLOUN and Lawa! :hugs:

I've also put gestations next to the preggos! I only did the ones that I could find the gestation for though. So, if you want yours up there and its not, just let me know where you are today. I will try to update that weekly so we can see that YES! Success after a loss IS possible!


----------



## blondee

Congrats Lolly! :happydance: Brilliant news.


Am so sorry to hear we have had a few losses. Big hugs, Ladies :hugs::hugs:


----------



## TripleB

Skipping ahead a bit - how exciting is it going to be when we've actually got a TTCAL living, breathing baby! A few in the running on the first page - we have about 6 months to wait for that milestone though! 

So sorry to hear about the new losses :cry:.

xxx


----------



## Megg33k

Ooh... A living, breathing TTCAL baby would be fab! I'll be happy when we all have BFP's up and it'll be 'TTC After A Loss Race for the BABY!' :rofl:


----------



## KatienSam

A baby after a loss DEFO does happen, my little angel proves that. We lost our first baby, then we had our daughter Ella, then we lost again - hoping next time we get a successful pregnancy again :)

It does happen ladies, a loss is sooo hard but never ever give up hope, my dreams came true and all of yours will too :hugs:

I was hoping to wait until next period before TTC after our recent loss but we couldnt help it... :sex: :rofl: not officially TTC yet so wont be disappointed if AF arrives :lol:

x


----------



## Megg33k

I love the inspiration, Katie! Thanks! :hugs: Hopefully AF doesn't show for you! :winkwink:


----------



## Tasha

Katie is right, I had Honey (born sleeping) on the 16th May 2007 her little sister was born 361 days later on the 12th May 2008, I have had 5 miscarriages since then but have to believe it will happen again for me, and for all of you too. We WILL all get our BFP's, go through our PAL's together, then be congratulating each other on our arrival's, support each other through all the way through and on to their first birthday's. We will get there girls. :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

We definitely will, Tasha! :hugs:

C'mon, girls! We need 8 more BFP's between today and Monday! MORE BFP's!


----------



## Tasha

I am 16/17 dpo :)


----------



## Megg33k

I meant 6! We need 6 more! :)

Loving the sound of 16/17dpo Tasha!!! What's your usual LP length? When are you testing, hun? :dust:


----------



## Tasha

It is usually 14 days, never had any other length. I will test on Monday, simply cos tomorrow is three years since my waters broke with Honey at 28+6 (born 8 weeks later) so think Monday is a 'better' day.

Six isn't too many, two today, two tomorrow and two Monday, come on girls.


----------



## cla

Good luck tasha I hope you get your possitive


----------



## MissyMojo

:dust:


----------



## Tulip

Go Tasha! :dust: :dust:


----------



## Megg33k

Sounds positive, Tasha! I think waiting till Monday sounds good! :hugs: and :dust: to you!


----------



## dawny690

Tasha I will test with you if you like babes im 17dpo today 18dpo tomorrow xxxx


----------



## WannaB

Omg Dawny what are you trying to do to me???!!! I thought I had converted most of you lot into poas whores already! Looks like I have some more work to do!!:haha:


----------



## maratobe

good luck tasha and dawn! :dust:


----------



## MissyMojo

good luck girls :dust:


----------



## Megg33k

RESULTS?!?! C'mon!!! RESULTS!?!?


----------



## Tulip

Calm down, Tasha ain't testing til Monday.

Thinking of you and Honey today Tasha xx


----------



## Megg33k

Dawn should be testing today though! Its 18dpo for her!!!


----------



## shaerichelle

good luck girls :dust: lots of :dust:

megg looking good:)


----------



## Megg33k

So... I know what I said... but I think I might have gotten a BFP this morning! Its shitty and faint like before... but it showed up within 20 seconds! EEP!


----------



## dawny690

:bfn: :hissy: xxxx


----------



## Megg33k

:hugs: Dawn!


----------



## Tulip

:hugs: Dawny :hugs:


----------



## dawny690

Thanks girls even though im secretly hoping its still a :bfp: but just a shy one xxxx


----------



## MissyMojo

:hugs: dawny:hug:

Any pics Megg?


----------



## Tulip

Check out Chart Stalkers, jo x


----------



## Megg33k

Yeah, what she said! LOL


----------



## hb1

Congratulations Megg :)

I bet you're over the moon and half way to pluto!!! :happydance:
hx


----------



## KittyKatBabe

Hey Girls, sorry to read about the losses as always and send my love and :hugs: to you all x x x

But I am glad to hear we are still turning up :bfp:'s also and wish sticky baby:dust: to you all and :dust: to all others waiting to catch their eggy's. It is going to happen for us I am sure girls x x x


----------



## Megg33k

Definitely am, hb! Thanks!


----------



## sar35

can you add me please, mmc on 8th Jan 10 one loss


----------



## Megg33k

I definitely can, hun! :hugs:


----------



## Amos2009

Whoa whoa whoa!!! Sis!!! OMG!!! YAY!!!! Can you hear me screaming from Alabama???? :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Megg33k

OHHHHHHHHH! Is THAT what that was? I did hear a bit of something, yeah! Thanks, Sis! :hugs:


----------



## blondee

MEGGGGGG! Congrats, hun!!! :happydance: That's brilliant!!!

Woohooooo! It's all in the PMA!!:thumbup:

MX:hugs:


----------



## Mummytofour

Oh Meg!!!! Huge congrats hunni!!!
I honestly had a feeling that u would be announcing your 
BFP today before I logged on!!! Woohoo!!! 
I am SOOOO happy for u n DH (PG)!!!!!!:yipee::yipee:
:wohoo:


----------



## KatienSam

OMG test again, test again! lol xx


----------



## KatienSam

OMFG i have seen your ticker now... congrats hun :happydance:

xxx


----------



## Tasha

Sorry you got a BFN Dawn :hugs:

Congrats Megg, so happy for you.

Tulip thank you for thinking of us, today has been tough so your thoughts mean a lot :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Firedancer41

OMG congrats Megg, and am so happy for you, [email protected] :hug:


----------



## Megg33k

Thank you... everyone! :hugs:

I'll be waiting a while to retest Katie... I'm not going to obsess over lines every day. It stresses me! LOL But, you'll all get pics whenever I get the nerve to pee on a stick again!

Tasha - You've been in my thoughts today as well! I can't imagine how hard today must be, sweetheart! :hugs:


----------



## BeanieBaby

Popped in to say a huge congratulations to you Megg as saw your ticker in another thread, so happy for you! :happydance:

Haven't been in this thread for a while so just wanted to also say a huge congrats to all the new BFPs and sorry to those with losses. :hugs: 

xxx


----------



## Megg33k

Thanks, Charlie!!! :hugs:


----------



## groovygrl

:happydance: Sista! Woooo Hooooo! Megg!

I heard Amos from Southern U.S of A, can you hear me from the South Pacific!

I am thrilled for you. and I agree with the others, your PMA and support and love and everything great, grand and groovy (that you do) has boom-er-ang 'ed right back to you babes! I love to see Karma in action!

Soooo cool 
:wohoo:


----------



## Minimin

Omg megg!!! Congrats babe!!!! :wohoo:


----------



## Megg33k

Thanks, groovy and Min! :hugs:


----------



## shaerichelle

congrats megg! You give me hope.


----------



## aussiettc

OGM :baby:Congrats Megg:happydance:

Dh came home last night so i didn't check and look what happens. Maybe i should skip a day more offten:haha:

Does anyone know how mucch LH you can have in your system before and during AF?


----------



## Megg33k

Thanks, girls! :hugs:

No clue, Aussie.. but I hope you got the pic posted!


----------



## Jaymes

It is really too soon to try to conceive. Really I don't even want to wait the 2 months the my OBGYN recommended... So here I am. We are going to start trying as soon as possible. (I will wait at least 1 month...) I am already on Folic Acid and off Caffeine.


----------



## Megg33k

Jaymes said:


> It is really too soon to try to conceive. Really I don't even want to wait the 2 months the my OBGYN recommended... So here I am. We are going to start trying as soon as possible. (I will wait at least 1 month...) I am already on Folic Acid and off Caffeine.

When you said "too soon"... I looked at your siggy! OMG! I'm so sorry, sweetie! :hugs: Yeah, a little soon still! But buckets of :dust: when you do start trying! As far as I'm concerned, you're welcome to hang out with us while you wait!


----------



## Sweetie

Congrats Megg!!


----------



## Megg33k

Thanks, Sweets! :hugs:


----------



## dawny690

Im so tired im at work on a night shift and didn't have much sleep in preparation was up at 8am this morning im feeling it now though x


----------



## Megg33k

Ugh! Sorry, Dawn! Sounds awful! :(


----------



## dawny690

Not your fault megg x


----------



## Megg33k

No, but I can still be sorry about the situation! :hugs:


----------



## selina3127

congrats megg xxxx


----------



## KatienSam

So we need a few more BFPs to equal last months still. Anyone due to pee?

I finally got my negative pregnancy test this morning so AF will follow in a couple of weeks hopefully :happydance: then i am going to be with you ladies TTC!

xx


----------



## aussiettc

Hi girls,

i'm due to test sometime soon.
I'm holding off cause i'm worried i'll get a BFN and i really dont want to see that i think i'ld prefer to wait than see a BFN. So i'm either 10dpo or 12 dpo dependign on how accurate ff is being that i was sick and vomiting on cd15.

I dont know whether to hold out or try and see????

HELP GIRLS what do you think i should do?


----------



## cla

congrats megg:happydance::happydance:. dont leave us:cry:


----------



## lilly77

please add me on this list.. i'm new and we want to start trying again asap

first m/c march 2010

Lilly xx


----------



## cla

lilly77 said:


> please add me on this list.. i'm new and we want to start trying again asap
> 
> first m/c march 2010
> 
> Lilly xx

iam so sorry hun, i mc as well the begining of march:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Truffleax

Awww Megg!!!! congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!!! :D xxxxx


----------



## Megg33k

Thanks, girls! :hugs: I'm not leaving! LOL Not by a long shot!

Aussie - If you don't test today, you can't pad our 2nd month numbers... So, in the realm of self-preservation, I'd say to test between Wed and Fri! Fri is the safest choice! :hugs:

I'll add you now, Lilly! So sorry about your loss, hun! :hugs:


----------



## Wantabean

hey :wave: i got my :bfp: today :happydance: heres hoping it sticks this time xxx


----------



## MissyMojo

fingers crossed babes
xxxxxxx


----------



## Truffleax

Whoop!!!! Congrats wantabean! Stickyness to you!!! xxx


----------



## shaerichelle

congrats Kirstie..:hugs:


----------



## puppymom32

Holy cow Megg just saw your BFP big congrats!!! Cant believe I missed it earlier.


----------



## debgreasby

Congrats wantabean x


----------



## nickynoonoo

Congrats Megg and Wantabean! xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## blondee

Congrats Wantabean!! Greeeeeaaat news!!

X


----------



## Beadette

Wantabean said:


> hey :wave: i got my :bfp: today :happydance: heres hoping it sticks this time xxx

CONGRATULATIONS!! :happydance:


----------



## puppymom32

Congrats wantabean so many lovely BFP's.


----------



## Megg33k

Congrats, Wantabean! :hugs:

:rofl: Amy!!! Thanks! :hugs:


----------



## maratobe

congrats wantabean!! :happydance:


----------



## BizyBee

Congrats ladies! :happydance:


----------



## Kaylakin

congrats megg and wantabean! I'm so happy for you! This gives me hope! Argh..waiting for AF takes forever!


----------



## Megg33k

She'll come, Kaylakin! :hugs:


----------



## EpdTTC

Megg...after all you do for all of us, it is so wonderful to see you get your BFP. Beaming with joy for you!


----------



## Megg33k

Thanks, Epd! :hugs: I can't wait till you all join me! :)


----------



## Lolly W

Megg33k said:


> Thanks, Epd! :hugs: I can't wait till you all join me! :)

Wow Megg, Congrats! Who'd have thought we'd end up getting our BFP together! Such brilliant news!:happydance:


----------



## KatienSam

Im 20 days post MC now... time is seriously dragging :lol:

Lovely to see all these BFPs. I want to get back 'at it' so i can get mine *hissyfit*

sending lots of super-de-duper glue and stickiness to all these little beans we are making :hugs: :flower:


----------



## Truffleax

Awww Katien sam hope its not long before you can get back to it! I should know if I have one or not soon! xxx


----------



## OHaiMommy

2WW almost up... I keep thinking AF could come but every day she doesn't I get more antsy. I may be testing soon! :)


----------



## Truffleax

OHaiMommy said:


> 2WW almost up... I keep thinking AF could come but every day she doesn't I get more antsy. I may be testing soon! :)

Me too hun! Im waiting for thurs I think its the earliest she could show her face tho I have been told by OH to wait until Sunday / Monday to test if still a no show coz my cycles aren't always bang on.

xxx


----------



## emdeb

Hi Megg, can you add me on the list please. 2 MC, last one Feb 2010 hoping for BFP next month :)


----------



## OHaiMommy

Truffleax said:


> Me too hun! Im waiting for thurs I think its the earliest she could show her face tho I have been told by OH to wait until Sunday / Monday to test if still a no show coz my cycles aren't always bang on.
> 
> xxx

Good luck to you! I am shooting for Saturday test if no AF. She should come today or tomorrow if she is going to come!


----------



## Truffleax

OHaiMommy said:


> Truffleax said:
> 
> 
> Me too hun! Im waiting for thurs I think its the earliest she could show her face tho I have been told by OH to wait until Sunday / Monday to test if still a no show coz my cycles aren't always bang on.
> 
> xxx
> 
> Good luck to you! I am shooting for Saturday test if no AF. She should come today or tomorrow if she is going to come!Click to expand...

Good luck for you too!!!!! :hugs: xxxx


----------



## KimmyB

Congrats to all the new BFPs! Here's hoping for sticky beans all round! :flower:


----------



## selina3127

congratulations on all the BFP's xxx


----------



## Megg33k

Adding you now, emdeb! :hugs: FX'd for you! :dust:

Lolly - I know, right?!?! :hugs:


----------



## lilly77

Hey Megg thanks so much for adding me on this list.. just so you know my m/c was March 2010 not 2009 - i am hoping to start trying as soon as we can... wish me luck! xxxx


----------



## Megg33k

Oh.. Nice catch! LOL Sorry, honey! xx


----------



## cutelou101

Hi, could you add me to the list, mc feb 2010 (twins), hoping for BFP next month!

:dust: all round xx


----------



## Megg33k

Yes, ma'am! So sorry about your twins! :hugs:


----------



## Amos2009

OMG girls....I don't know what to think. It is 6 weeks after my ectopic surgery and I have not had a visit from AF.....so just to put it out of my mind, I took a test and it's positive......could this just be residual hcg from my last pregnancy? Wouldn't that mean there was still something left in my tube if that were the case??? I know that can't be it because surely after all this time if there was something left I would be having some sort of complication?? I am so scared to get excited......WHAT DO I DO???


----------



## Amos2009

And omg...sorry- I am so wrapped up in my own drama----Congrats to all the new BFP's!!!!


----------



## dawny690

Sounds like a fresh :bfp: amos congrats xxxx


----------



## Amos2009

OMG....Dawny....I am so scared to believe yet!


----------



## Megg33k

Amos2009 said:


> And omg...sorry- I am so wrapped up in my own drama----Congrats to all the new BFP's!!!!

That's crap! You be wrapped up in your own stuff for a second, gorgeous!!!

OMG! It can't possibly be from the last pregnancy, Sis! It just CAN'T!!! And you had those follies ready to go! You KNOW you timed it right! OMG! OMG! OMG! I'm freaking shaking!!! PICS OF THE TEST, DAMMIT! :rofl:


----------



## Amos2009

OMG....I am so scared this is leftover.....I'm not even home, so all I have is my phone. Here is the blurry pic!!!
 



Attached Files:







Photo0171[1].jpg
File size: 21.9 KB
Views: 13


----------



## Megg33k

That is NOT blurry... and it CANNOT be left over! OMG! I'm resisting the urge to call you and make a high pitched "EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEK!" into the phone out of sheer freaking joy! :hugs: That is SO dark!!!

:wohoo: :happydance: :wohoo: :happydance: :wohoo: :happydance: :wohoo:

Wait... WTH are you that you took a pregnancy test if you're not home? :rofl:


----------



## Amos2009

So you don't think it could be leftover??? Really????


----------



## Megg33k

How on earth could it be? I don't think its possible! I just don't!!! OMG! It can't be, right? 6 weeks after surgery? No way! Right?!?! It can't be! It has to be new! OMG! OMG!


----------



## groovygrl

OHHHHH AMOS! IT's A FREAKING BFP AGAIN! YAAAAAAY! There is a God! or Godess!


----------



## Amos2009

HAHAHA....I am at my Mom's waiting to go to hubby's softball game. And I just took one so I would quit thinking that I could be pregnant! My problem is I never took tests to see if it ever got down to a negative. DAMMIT!!! Why didn't I do that this time??????


----------



## Amos2009

Thanks groovy.....but OMG.....I just can't believe it yet


----------



## Megg33k

Okay... Important stuff! When did they see the follies? How many DPO are you? We need to get this figured out! We could be at really similar gestations! I'm going to have to look through this entire thread to figure it out! Jeez! xx

Edit: That was easy! March 10th! So, let's say you're about 12dpo? Probably? Hmm... I'm 17dpo! That would be okay with me! :winkwink:


----------



## Amos2009

Ok- here's the dealio. I went to the fertility doc on March 10. They took all my bloodwork and did an ultrasound. All she said was there was a follie. Didn't tell me what size or anything just said one was there. Hubby and I didnt do the horizontal mambo the rest of that week due to that infection I had. They did say though that my hormone level was high but that could have been due to me being at ovulation....Does that sound right???


----------



## groovygrl

I really don't think it's residual after 6 weeks babes. How quickly can your organise a couple quantitative HcG tests? EEEEEEEEEEEEK

Oh man you and Megg can sure take this month to a whole new level of believing! xoxoxoxoxox


----------



## Amos2009

OMG....could my high hormone levels that I had at the doc then be giving me this positive test??


----------



## Megg33k

Hmmm... So, when do you think you might have O'd then? I didn't realize they didn't give you a size of the follie... so no way to know how close to popping it was! OMG! I need more info! LOL

Edit: Only just saw ^^^ post! MAYBE?!?! :hugs: EEEK!


----------



## Amos2009

I know....I didn't even think to ask the dang size.....see----I am starting to think this is not real :(


----------



## Megg33k

Amos2009 said:


> I know....I didn't even think to ask the dang size.....see----*I am starting to think this is not real *:(

STOP THAT RIGHT THIS MINUTE! It HAS to be real! :hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

I have to go do dinner... but I really don't want to leave the thread! Sis, you have my number! Call or txt if you like! :hugs:


----------



## Amos2009

Ok...I am going to drive myself crazy. I SO want to believe this, but realistically I can't until a doctor confirms it. I am not going to think about it anymore.......
HAHAHAH.....I almost said that with a straight face!!!!


----------



## Amos2009

Love ya sis....talk soon!!


----------



## groovygrl

okay, okay. I think you get to be a little excited 'cus bottom line is HPT's are triggerd by HcG. period. From the date your poor angel bub was removed with your tube your levels would have been on the decline. 6 weeks is a very long time for them to linger long enuf at an amount to be detected by your HPT.

when they viewed your follie at the specialist appointment and they mentioned high levels of hormone, surely they were talking about progesterone and/or estrogen and not HcG?

you're allowed to be excited


----------



## Kaylakin

hey amos...really hoping this is true for you! keep us posted...


----------



## groovygrl

take your straight face off to your DH's ball game. Good luck with that!

okay, won't mention it again. I'm cool, you're cool, everybody's cool.

i'll just watch this space


----------



## BizyBee

Wow this thread is exciting! Congrats girls. xx


----------



## Kaylakin

groovygrl said:


> take your straight face off to your DH's ball game. Good luck with that!
> 
> okay, won't mention it again. I'm cool, you're cool, everybody's cool.
> 
> i'll just watch this space


LOL


----------



## Megg33k

groovygrl said:


> take your straight face off to your DH's ball game. Good luck with that!
> 
> okay, won't mention it again. I'm cool, you're cool, everybody's cool.
> 
> i'll just watch this space

:rofl:


----------



## shaerichelle

AMOS darling, that looks like a fresh new BFP. My BFP was faint after my loss. That is anything but faint.


----------



## Megg33k

Agreeing with Shannon! :D


----------



## maratobe

wow girls lots more BFPS loving them!!!!
amos i hope this is for you sweety!!! :hugs:


----------



## shaerichelle

Megg, thanks for agreeing. She so deserves a BFP.. :)


----------



## WannaB

AMOSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS WOOHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!:happydance: Yep tad bit excited here for you!!!!!!!!!:hugs:


----------



## Amos2009

Thanks so much girls.....My straight face lasted about as long as it took me to get to the ballpark!!! I am marching straight into my doctor's office first thing in the morning for some blood test confirmation. 
They didn't even tell me what levels they were talking about being high when I was at the doc and dangit I didn't think to ask!!! Surely it wasn't hcg levels...ok it's official.....I AM GOING BERZERK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
If this is true, it is a pure miracle I tell you.....Love you chicks!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Amos2009

Megg33k said:


> Okay... Important stuff! When did they see the follies? How many DPO are you? We need to get this figured out! We could be at really similar gestations! I'm going to have to look through this entire thread to figure it out! Jeez! xx
> 
> Edit: That was easy! March 10th! So, let's say you're about 12dpo? Probably? Hmm... I'm 17dpo! That would be okay with me! :winkwink:

Wow sis....how weird, wacky and crazy would that be if we had our younguns close together??????? :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: There would definitely be a road trip!!!


----------



## maratobe

a true miracle amos!! :hugs:
good luck at the doctors xxx


----------



## Amos2009

groovygrl said:


> okay, okay. I think you get to be a little excited 'cus bottom line is HPT's are triggerd by HcG. period. From the date your poor angel bub was removed with your tube your levels would have been on the decline. 6 weeks is a very long time for them to linger long enuf at an amount to be detected by your HPT.
> 
> when they viewed your follie at the specialist appointment and they mentioned high levels of hormone, surely they were talking about progesterone and/or estrogen and not HcG?
> 
> you're allowed to be excited

Groovy- stupid question here- what levels would be high during ovulation? Just estrogen or progesterone? The only time you have high hcg levels is when you are pregnant right????


----------



## Amos2009

Ok enough about me------let's talk about someone else....Anyone? Anyone? Who is close to testing????


----------



## Megg33k

Nope, honey... Still all about you for now! :rofl:

Uhm... at O your LH and estrogen levels would be high. I can't wait to update the list with your tomorrow! You better txt me after the doc and tell me what's up! HAHA! And, yes! Road trip! We can let our babies meet around the holidays!


----------



## groovygrl

:flower: okay - anyone can jump in and correct me if I'm wrong. 

Amos - I believe they would be would have been talking about progesterone levels. The month I got my BFP I had just happened to get day 21 progesterone test and levels were high. My Dr.'s comment was, " you have most def. ovulated 'cus that's a nice high no" (56 -if I remember right) as it turned out 7 days later I got BFP. Progesterone increases in pregnancy. 

And yes, HcG is only about pregnancy. It is only produced once implantation has occured and then amps up like crazy as things progress (doubles every 48 hours.) 

and no they wouldn't have been discussing HcG levels in relation to your follicles. 

fx'd gorgeous! :hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

Yeah, high HCG levels would have prevented ovulation, honey! That's one of the many things that people have to deal with after a loss. They can't ovulate if they're HCG is still high. I imagine a good follie wouldn't have even formed if you had high HCG levels! :hugs:

Progesterone doesn't rise until after O. So, if the follie was still in tact, they actually shouldn't have been talking about that level either. I think maybe they were saying that you were near O because your LH and estrogen levels were high and you had a ripe follie showing! That makes sense in my head... which means that it MUST be new! :hugs:


----------



## Amos2009

OMG...I remember the number was 46 (whatever that number refers to!!!) You guys are making me start to believe!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Megg33k

Well, 46 isn't high for HCG! So, it definitely wasn't that! LOL BELIEVE! IT'S TRUE! :hugs:


----------



## Tulip

OMG i've had to go back about 6 pages to work out what's going on! This has to he it Amos! xxx


----------



## Megg33k

Ooh! Nik! I can txt you now!!! :) I figured it all out! LOL

Edit: At least I think I can! I just tried it since I know you're up! :)


----------



## aussiettc

OMG Amos i so hope its a new BFP for you. Fx honey


----------



## c-demers

Got my BFP today :)


----------



## WannaB

Already said congrats on your other thread, but you need another for the exceptional timing involved with this bfp! Well done!:hugs:


----------



## dawny690

Amos defo fresh xxxxx


----------



## MissyMojo

Congrats Girlies xxxxxxxx


----------



## KatienSam

wow this thread got a weeny bit excited then! how amazing the amount of BFP's we have gotten these last few days.... Congratulations everyone! :happydance:

Defo thats a BFP, i have just got my negative pregnancy test just 19 days after miscarriage so after 6 weeks HCG was defo gone! They prob would have tested you for HCG anyway and if you had any level in your blood they would have known something was wrong and told you. So i am going for BFP!!! Congrats!! :happydance:

xx


----------



## doddy0402

woo hoo!!! well done to all you well deserving girlies with BFPs!!
I was getting so excited reading through the last few pages!
that test looks really strong to still be residual from 6 weeks ago Amos...so hooray! for you!xx


----------



## Truffleax

Awww Amos Congrats hun how exciting please let us know what the docs say! xxx

Congrats C-demers too! amazing news so pleased for you girlys

xxxx


----------



## QueenieMurphy

Congratulations all you BFPS!! I love seeing the number of bfps rising on this thread.

Hopefully I'll be joining you soon!!


----------



## TripleB

Hooray for hitting 30 BFPs! x


----------



## Firedancer41

Megg-I must have missed the updated code with the pact siggy that has your check. Cn you post it for me please and thx!

Wantabean, C-demer-congrats!!!!

Amos-congrats-I think that has to be a current BFP-yay!

Hope I didn't miss anyone?


----------



## Mummytofour

Amos, it is defo a new BFP as the entire HCG site for pregnancy was removed when you had surgery therefore immediately cutting off the production of that hormone.
ie..when an antagonist is removed, the resulting hormone levels will drop normally quite dramatically. 

This is what my uncle told me anyhow and he's a retired gynae?!!:thumbup:

Sooo....YEEHAA!!! YOUR PREGGERS HUNNI!!!!:wohoo::dance:

Massive congrats to all the BFPers!!!!:happydance: May those little beans snuggle in well AND in the right place!!!:thumbup:


----------



## Mummytofour

Oh btw Meggg....I'm not on the list:cry: Can you add me please hunni?
Loss October '09.


----------



## cla

:happydance::happydance:congrats on all the new baby beans :happydance::happydance:


----------



## KittyKatBabe

This is fantabulous girls, congrats to the newbies x x x

Amos - I can't wait to hear on the news from the doctors, this seems very promising x x x 

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## Megg33k

Okay, making updates! I think I already had c-demers BFP on it from the testing thread I've been following! Adding Mummytofour... How did I miss putting you up there, hun? I'm sorry! :hugs:

Code for banner with my check (no *'s): [*img]https://i39.tinypic.com/rbl5ow.jpg[*/img]


----------



## Amos2009

Thanks everyone!! Just got back from the doc where they took blood and did an ultrasound. Of course we could see nothing on the scan, but they are going to monitor me closely since I had an ectopic. I have to give more blood Friday to check my levels, but she said almost 100% that it's a new pregnancy!!!!! She also got me on progesterone suppositories, so if nothing else, I feel like they are taking really good care of me!!! I ovulated on my left side like always it seems, so just pray that somehow my RIGHT tube will suck it over since my left tube is pretty much worthless!!! 
I really love each and every one of you for sticking with me when I have been MIA from this site. It helped my head to stay away for a while, but you are now helping my heart. :hugs::hugs:

Congrats C-Demers and Wanta if I haven't already told you!!! :dust::dust::dust: for you!!


----------



## babyell

I just got my BFP!!! fingers crossed all ladies have a H and H 9 months xx


----------



## debgreasby

Keeping fingers X for you Amy!

Congrats to all the other BFP's x


----------



## LunaBean

I duno whether to add mine yet..might tempt fate..since the lines are so faint!!!


----------



## debgreasby

Lizzie_Moon said:


> I duno whether to add mine yet..might tempt fate..since the lines are so faint!!!

But they're getting darker :)


----------



## LunaBean

Only slightly tho :wacko:


----------



## Tulip

Wow, another influx of BFPs this week.... amazing! Congratulations all round! Any Novembers, come join us in PAL Bonfire Babies xx


----------



## Megg33k

Its up to you, Lizzie! I know I'd love to add you! 

:wohoo: to Amos! I knew it, Sis! xx

CONGRATS, Babyell! :hugs:

I'm SO excited today! Did I say that already???


----------



## KimmyB

Congrats Babyell! :wohoo:


----------



## Tulip

OMFG that title just jumped four numbers!


----------



## Megg33k

Okay... Exciting news! When I updated the list, I scrolled through it. I cannot fill my screen with all non-BFP statuses anymore. Every time I scroll, there were no less than 2 BFPs within view the entire time! Go! Try! It's so cool!


----------



## TripleB

4 in a day?! Is that a TTCAL Race for a BFP record?! x


----------



## debgreasby

Whoop whoop! This month is off to a rocket start! Hope there's a BFP left for me :)


----------



## kazimotto

hi, this thread is great, can u pls add me? i had mc on 23 march 2010 at 6 weeks 5 days...intend to try straight away! thanks xx this was my only mc. x


----------



## SmileyShazza

I can't believe how much these numbers are shooting up now - this is just amazing :happydance:

Congratulations to all the ladies with the new bfps - they are coming so thick and fast I can't keep up with them :haha:

Come on ladies lets go for a record! Lets get that number up to at least over 40.

:hugs:


----------



## everthingX

Hi Megg, Please may you update my BFP to show 24th March 2010 wahooo....I really can't believe it, still in shock, it took us 6 cycles before MMC...totally stunned, keeping EverythingX its a stick one. Thank you xx


----------



## WannaB

OMG another one as I type, how magic is that! Congrats ladies, keep up the good work!:hugs:


----------



## KimmyB

Congrats everythingX! :wohoo:


----------



## everthingX

Thanks KimmyB, totally stunned wahooooo.....and congratulations to you too huni xx


----------



## Amos2009

Wow!! I've only been gone a few hours and the number has jumped!!! WHOOO HOOOOO!!!! Lizzie- I am so excited for you babe....praying this is it!!


----------



## BizyBee

Congrats girls! Love to see those numbers jump. xx

Had my IUI today, so hoping I'll join you in a few weeks.


----------



## Beadette

Congratulations to all the new BFP's! Sooooo happy for you all!! Xxx


----------



## Amos2009

Fingers and toes crossed Bizzy!!


----------



## Kaylakin

woah! This thread just exploded! Congratulations everyone!!


----------



## Megg33k

I'll definitely add you everythingx! Woohoo! :hugs: Congrats!


----------



## Megg33k

Okay, got everything updated! This is fun! :)


----------



## maratobe

woohooo loving these BFPs at the moment :happydance:
good luck bizybee!!! :hugs:
any updates amos???
xxx


----------



## Amos2009

Nothing yet...just gotta wait on Friday's blood work to see if the levels are doubling. Fingers crossed!!


----------



## Lincoln Girl

Hi ladies, can i join the thread?

im sarah and i had a miscarriage at 5/6 weeks in dec 2009 :cry:
i have a living daughter who is nearly 3
hoping this month is lucky as it would be nice to get a new baby for christmas xx


----------



## shaerichelle

COngrats girls


----------



## Megg33k

Adding you now, Sarah! :hugs:


----------



## lilboo

hi megg can u update my bfp ,i got it on march 11 thankyou xxxx


----------



## dawny690

:argh: all these silent :bfp:'s are making me excited :wohoo: xxxxx


----------



## KatienSam

Wow every few posts there is a new BFP!!!!! Congrats to all the girls! Simply amazing and so exciting! I hope to have mine next month :) xxx


----------



## WannaB

March 11?? That was 3 weeks ago cmon, stop holding out on us!!!!:haha: Whats with all these sneaky bfps?? You girls will know before my pee stick realises it!!!:rofl:


----------



## KittyKatBabe

Megg - lol for the holding out comment. 

The numbers are increasing, I think its bloody marvellous, cannot wait til I get my turn in a couple of months - hoping I will be last the on the thread and all you lovely girls get yours soon.x x x

Come on :bfp:'s:happydance::happydance: show us the lines!!!


----------



## aussiettc

Wow congrats to all the BFP's. I'm almost tempted to test just cause it seems to be a great day to get one.


----------



## Truffleax

Wow sooooooooo many more :bfp:'s I hope I will be joining you in the next few days fingers crossed!!! 

xxx


----------



## cla

you go away for a couple of hours and you come back to lots of :bfp: i hope the rest of us soon get one. congrats to all the new bfp:happydance::happydance:


----------



## Vickieh1981

Can I join? I had a 5 week loss in December and then lost my little girl at 13 weeks on the 13th March. I hope I won't be waiting too long.


----------



## blondee

Congrats to all the new BFPs!!! Great news!

Welcome to all the new ladies too. I'm so sorry for your losses.

M X


----------



## w8ing4bean

*congrats to all the new bfps girls, when i first came on this bit of the forum there were 7! 

can i be added to the list please? had blighted ovum january this year, waiting for either first af or bfp!! xx*


----------



## Megg33k

Yep! I will get everything updated!!! :hugs: to the new BFP and for the girls posting their losses!

Edit: Updated!


----------



## Amos2009

Ok for all you baby guru's: I am trying to figure out just how far along I might be and I am confusing myself in the process!! Help! I had surgery for ectopic on Feb 9th. No period in between and I got my BFP on March 23rd. My cycles are usually 30 days. I am pretty sure I ovulated around March 14th. Now that I have thrown a million dates out there- can anyone shed some light on what they think???


----------



## debgreasby

I'd say roughly 5th december :) just put your ov date into an online calculator and that's what it came out with :)


----------



## Amos2009

So that makes me not even 4 weeks pregnant right?


----------



## shaerichelle

Amos I would say not even 4 weeks pregnant

Edit: like 3 days off I am thinking

:flower:


----------



## shaerichelle

Congrats to all the new BFPs I think I will be #40. At least I am hoping :rofl: maybe not with my chart.

:hugs: to all the new girls.


----------



## sugartush08

Can you please add my name to the list? I had a MMC earlier this month. It was my first (and hopefully my last!)


----------



## Megg33k

Amos - I agree! Just under 4 weeks! EEK! :hugs:

Shannon - I will reserve #40 for you! :winkwink:

sugartush - Adding you now! Sorry about the MMC... I agree with 1st and last! I don't ever want to go through that again either! :hugs:


----------



## shaerichelle

Megg33k said:


> Amos - I agree! Just under 4 weeks! EEK! :hugs:
> 
> Shannon - I will reserve #40 for you! :winkwink:
> 
> sugartush - Adding you now! Sorry about the MMC... I agree with 1st and last! I don't ever want to go through that again either! :hugs:

Thank you Megg! Lets hope it works.


----------



## Vickieh1981

Megg33k said:


> Amos - I agree! Just under 4 weeks! EEK! :hugs:
> 
> Shannon - I will reserve #40 for you! :winkwink:
> 
> sugartush - Adding you now! Sorry about the MMC... I agree with 1st and last! I don't ever want to go through that again either! :hugs:

Did you see my post hun? I sneaked in.

Am off to work out how to add some tickers.


----------



## Megg33k

Vickieh1981 said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> Amos - I agree! Just under 4 weeks! EEK! :hugs:
> 
> Shannon - I will reserve #40 for you! :winkwink:
> 
> sugartush - Adding you now! Sorry about the MMC... I agree with 1st and last! I don't ever want to go through that again either! :hugs:
> 
> Did you see my post hun? I sneaked in.
> 
> Am off to work out how to add some tickers.Click to expand...

Hey, honey! I did! I just forgot to tell you that I'd added you! Luckily for me, I keep a text file of all the people who need updating and then do it when I get a chance. So, I'd added you to that, but I hadn't remembered that you were waiting to be added when I posted... if that makes sense! lol


----------



## TripleB

What do you reckon ladies - think we can get to 40 by the end of the month?! I'll try to do my bit, I think we're on a roll! X


----------



## Megg33k

Well, our "month" just started again on the 22nd/23rd! So, we'll have way more than 40 by the end of our month. But, I think we can manage it before April 1 too! :)


----------



## debgreasby

Lines getting darker on my OPKs yay me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Amos2009

Yay Deb!!!!


----------



## aussiettc

i think i need one of those BFP reserved for me. I'm 14 dpo at the moment and no sign of AF. Someone look at my chart and tell me what you think.
This is my first cycle after MC so not sure how good a sign it is as DH left the day before O and we didn't DTD that morning so it would of been 2 days before. 
BUT i have ann EPMA (extreamly PMA) cause timing wise when i get my BFP this month it means that i'll be able to tell my family in person cause they are visiting from interstate (mum & step dad from South Suratalia, and dad from Brisbane):happydance::thumbup:

I think if AF does get me (AND SHE WONT!!!!) i'll test in abaout 3 days time, so i should know before then end of the month!!!:thumbup:


----------



## EpdTTC

Hi gals...just stoppin' by...I cannot believe all of the BFPs! They grow by leaps and bounds everyday it seems. Every time I check in there are like 5 more! It is incredible and fills me with the good juju I need as I head into ovulation weekend!!!

I had a follicle scan yesterday...had three potential follies..18x14, 15x11, and 14x8...all on my right side which scares me a little because I haven't ovulated on that side in three months, my ovary isn't exactly where it should be on that side, and I might have endometriosis on that ovary...but we'll see. This might sound insane but I worry that my ovary is "tied down" with endo and that the eggs won't be able to get out and find their tube! Can eggs get sucked up into the tube even if things aren't perfectly aligned like they should be? Probably a silly question I know but just wondering if anyone knows. E2 levels were higher than doc thought...so we may do an IUI tomorrow depending on size of follies and scan. Probably for sure on Saturday. I will update this weekend! I will carry all of your PMA with me to the Dr's office this weekend.

Amazed by you gals!
Erin


----------



## debgreasby

Aussie - your chart is looking sexy hunni! Roll on testing!!!


----------



## Megg33k

Great chart, Aussie!

:happydance: for darker OPKs, Deb!

I like to think it's possible, Erin! :hugs:

Me? I'm just here for the show now! LOL


----------



## groovygrl

Ooops posted on the wrong thread :dohh:

Anyhoo... Deb - get dancing sister :happydance: yaaay for darker pink line on OPK

and Ausssie :thumbup: looking really promising for you! I'll be watching this space (only a couple hours earlier from NZ)

Megg - how you feeling?


----------



## Megg33k

I'm good, groovy! :) Sleepy... with achy boobs... but good! How are you, honey? xx


----------



## goddess25

Megg33 I am so happy for you Congratulations... I only hope we can join you shortly.


----------



## Megg33k

Thanks, goddess! I know you will! :hugs:


----------



## lilboo

lol h,olding out ,i know i shouldnt of but i tested really early and couldnt quite beleive it ,mine is quite a long story so wanted to wait til i was 1 week past my af beein due to tell sorry lol xxxxx congrats to all other bfps and good look to everyone else xxxx


----------



## WannaB

Hmm I was going to hold out, but bugger it, they are as weak as piss, but its still a bfp on 2 frers and an ic. The shitting myself begins!:rofl:


----------



## dawny690

:wohoo: Wanna you too congrats :yipee:


----------



## debgreasby

WannaB said:


> Hmm I was going to hold out, but bugger it, they are as weak as piss, but its still a bfp on 2 frers and an ic. The shitting myself begins!:rofl:

:yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee:


----------



## KatienSam

I really hope this good luck continues for my BFP!! this is so amazing girls, im so happy for all those with BFPs now! Our number is growing by the DAY! 40 by April surely?! 50 by end of our month?!?!? How many ladies in here are still waiting for their BFP?

Im considering DTD this month and hoping i catch this trail o good luck, not sure if i have ovulated yet... its worth a try i guess...

xx


----------



## aussiettc

wow another one wannab congratulations sweety. That pact ypou guyss made has come along this month hasn't it.:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

I hope that good luck keep rolling on through the weekend and come my way monday. I'm sure it will. :thumbup:


----------



## selina3127

OMG i miss a few days and come back to all these new BFP's CONGRATULATIONS girls hope to be joining you really soon xxxxx


----------



## tinybutterfly

Congratulations WannaB!!!!!!!!!! whoooohooooooooo


----------



## Truffleax

Congrats Wannab!!! wow! everyone is right this good luck is going great!! please send some my way :) Im currently waiting to see if AF shows if she hasn't by Sunday then I will prob test Sun / Mon! :) xxx


----------



## KittyKatBabe

Congrats WannaB :hugs:

:dust::dust::dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:

for everyone x x x


----------



## posh

congrats WannaB :happydance:


----------



## Kaylz--x

Congrats ladies! :happydance: This is a mega lucky thread!

Sticky vibes and :dust: to all x x


----------



## zoe87

Wow, havent checked this thread for a couple of days now && congratulations to all the ladies who have got their :bfp:
Please send me some :dust: my way lol!
im on CD59 now & still no sign of AF...woke up in the middle of the night for a pee and thats not like me, i never wake up lol and other than that i keep going dizzy alot :shrug: Oh and ive got CM which i havent had for about a year and just suddenly i was like oh my god finallly ive got some lol! Hopefully they r preg signs!


----------



## puppymom32

Congrats Wannab I knew this was your pg cycle. So now can I borrow your super ovary??? LOL


----------



## Amos2009

OMG Wanna!!!! Congrats!!!!!!!


----------



## LunaBean

Congrats girls!!!! :happydance: I'm still not announcing mine yet, the lines aren't that great still!!!!! :dohh:


----------



## Megg33k

Ooh! I hate knowing about BFP's and not being allowed to record them! LOL But, okay, Lizzie! Just for you! :hugs:


----------



## Amos2009

Lizzie- do you have any pics??


----------



## Megg33k

Tons of them in her journal, Amos! LOL


----------



## Amos2009

Duh....sorry :(


----------



## Megg33k

Its okay, honey! I just wanted you to know that she had lots of pee stick eye candy in her journal! Don't be sad! :hugs:

When is your appt today, Amos?


----------



## Amos2009

Lizzie- I can definitely see something there! But I also definitely understand your caution.......fingers crossed for a deep, dark line on Monday!


----------



## LunaBean

*sigh* I have 5000000 pix, but no very good ones yet! Been getting those faint eyed squinters since 8dpo!!! They're BFP one minute, then BFN, then BFP again! Pah! Should know either way by Monday for definate! Think Im out tho! The lines r too skinny and faint, for it being 13dpo!


----------



## Amos2009

Megg33k said:


> Its okay, honey! I just wanted you to know that she had lots of pee stick eye candy in her journal! Don't be sad! :hugs:
> 
> When is your appt today, Amos?

I had it this morning...found out my first hcg was at 108 and she told me that in no way was the pain in my side ectopic because it is definitely too early for that. She said it had to be the corpus luteum cyst. In 2 hours I get my second set of bloods so we will know a LITTLE more then :)


----------



## Amos2009

Aww Lizzie....I hope not. You are not out til she shows her face though remember.


----------



## OHaiMommy

AF today. :dohh: Maybe next month!


----------



## debgreasby

hugs Ohai x


----------



## MissyMojo

hugs to you all

Megg, front page need updating with how far we are :) im 5+3 already - wow!!! holy cow this weeks flown by!!!


:hugs: to all you ladies


----------



## Amos2009

Well- you can take me off the front page. My numbers have went from 108 Wednesday down to 101 today :( I am either miscarrying again or it's in the tube again. I really think I am giving up....my body is tired


----------



## groovygrl

YAAAAY congrats Wannab! :happydance: I love this thread! You girls are on FIRE! Hot BFP's all over the show!

Megg- I would say sorry to hear about your ache-y sore boobs and feeling so sleepy but... I KNOW HOW GLORIOUS IT ALL IS. YAAAY FOR SORE BOOBS :yipee: I'm really good! just got a big dose of PMA from outta nowhere. Love It!

Have a great day/evening everyone:flower:


----------



## groovygrl

Ohhh sweetness :cry: I'm so very sorry. I wish I had something comforting to say to you. Like I said last post, you are in my prayers. I bet your mind, body and spirit are tired kitten. take good care of your beautifull self. love, donna


----------



## WannaB

Awww no Amos! Hating this for you, really hope its not in your tube, thinking of you my lovley!:hugs:


----------



## groovygrl

oh dear amos... when you going to be able to get a scan that'll help you and your dr. save that tube if you have to? I'm so sorry you have to do this again. how cruel this is but... you have had the strength to get thru these next few hellish medical appointments and procedures before, you will get thru it again. Just go save that tube and then you can sleep as long as you need to. xo


----------



## dawny690

So sorry amos it could just be a little dip before a huge rise? xxxx


----------



## WannaB

puppymom32 said:


> Congrats Wannab I knew this was your pg cycle. So now can I borrow your super ovary??? LOL

Your know they are yours Amy soon as I get a sticky one! Im still not excited at all, just blah, how aweful! Im not even going to use a frer today, dont think I could bare to see 7 days straight again of faint lines, so I will be leaving it till tommorrow, if its darker I may breath a little easier! Damn even a digi for me doesnt mean anything, had one of them before and still ended in tears!:wacko:


----------



## LunaBean

I guesssss you can add me now Megg!!!! :happydance: Tho I may come back on Sunday from my trip and it's all over...but we'll cross that bridge when we come to it!!!


----------



## Amos2009

groovygrl said:


> oh dear amos... when you going to be able to get a scan that'll help you and your dr. save that tube if you have to? I'm so sorry you have to do this again. how cruel this is but... you have had the strength to get thru these next few hellish medical appointments and procedures before, you will get thru it again. Just go save that tube and then you can sleep as long as you need to. xo

I just want this tube gone to be honest....its already unusable from the surgery last time, so now, I don't want to have to go through this again...

And Dawny- I so wished thats how it works, but they should be rising SOME at least :cry::cry:


----------



## BizyBee

amos :hugs:


----------



## debgreasby

:hugs: Amos x


----------



## groovygrl

ah sorry kitten, I didn't realise the tube was still there. I thot they removed it with your last surgery. your intuition is good babes. :hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

:hugs: Amos! I hate this so much! Are you sure you want me to remove you already... 100% sure? Your call, Sis! xx

Lizzie - YAY! I'll add you!

Jo - I'm updating gestations tonight! Just don't have time yet! :hugs:


----------



## Amos2009

As much as I hate to say it- yes, take me off and add the number FOUR.....never thought I would have to say that


----------



## maratobe

amos im so sorry hunni!!! :hugs:


----------



## tinybutterfly

sorry to hear Amos (((big hugs)))


----------



## shaerichelle

No Amos that is not fair! Damn it! I hate the way our bodies work!

:hugs: I am so so sorry for you and OH that you keep on having to go through this.


----------



## Amos2009

Thanks everyone....I have had to hold it together all afternoon since Mark's daughter is here. I really just want to break down and lose it.....Anyway- I wish all the latest BFP's sticky baby dust and good luck to those testing soon. Love you girls....


----------



## aussiettc

Ohhh Amos. :hugs::hugs::hugs: to you sweetheart. Any chance you were having twins and have just lost only one?


ATM i've just had a temp drop but no sign of AF so i'm just putting it down to the fact that i took it an hour earlier than usual cause i was up and out by 6:30 today instead of up at 7. I just spend the day on the go all the time i'm so exausted. Haven't even had time to do a OPK today.


----------



## Tulip

So sorry Amos darling :cry:


----------



## Josiejo

OMG guys .... you will never believe it, but this morning I got a faint positive!!!!!! This is sooooo unbelievable after one ectopic and losing my left fallopian tube and a miscarriage 4 weeks ago. Please let this one be sticky, please please please.

Jo xx


----------



## Tulip

Wow Josie congratulations! Everything crossed for you xxx


----------



## prgirl_cesca

Hi ladies, can I please join you?

We lost our baby at 5+4 on 7th March...doctor said as it was early and natural we could TTC straight away. I counted first day of bleeding as CD1 and on CD15 had tons of EWCM so we DTD a lot around that time. Fingers crossed my body will be up to it this month.

I'm finding everything really hard, one of my best friends text me last night to say she's expecting (and due two weeks after I would have) so I've felt so low this morning. Don't know what i'd do if I don't get pg soon...I feel like I'm losing my mind...


----------



## MissyMojo

:hugs: amos hunni 


sticky dust to you all xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Amos2009

Aussie- I guess there is always that chance, but I am not that optimistic unfortunately. I think an hour could definitely make a difference in your temp. Fingers crossed it means nothing!
Wow Josie! That is awesome news!! Congrats and lots of sticky dust!!!
Welcome Prgirl. Hope your next bean is a nice and sticky one!


----------



## KatienSam

Amos :hugs: have they said about doing tests etc? have they said anything that gives you hope for the future? Im not the religious type but i will be praying for you.

Hope everyone is well, congrats to all the new BFPs, sticky dust to you all xx


----------



## Megg33k

Oh, Amos! I still hope you're wrong... if that's okay! :hugs: Love you, Sis! xx

prggirl - Welcome! Sorry for your loss! :hugs: Hoping the next BFP comes quick and is super sticky!

Josie - OMG! :hugs: CONGRATS! :wohoo:


----------



## Beadette

Amos I'm so so sorry you are having to go through this again! Life can be so cruel! I hate it when bad things happen to good people! The world is so back to front xxxxx


----------



## Megg33k

Okay... I got things update, but I don't have gestations done yet. I have somewhere to be soon and I just don't have the time yet! I'm sorry! Might just do it tomorrow so I can just add a week to everyone! LOL


----------



## Tulip

Meggs maybe when you have time you could do a tiny ticker by EDD Then you woudnt have to keep updating xx


----------



## Vickieh1981

Megg33k said:


> Vickieh1981 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> Amos - I agree! Just under 4 weeks! EEK! :hugs:
> 
> Shannon - I will reserve #40 for you! :winkwink:
> 
> sugartush - Adding you now! Sorry about the MMC... I agree with 1st and last! I don't ever want to go through that again either! :hugs:
> 
> Did you see my post hun? I sneaked in.
> 
> Am off to work out how to add some tickers.Click to expand...
> 
> Hey, honey! I did! I just forgot to tell you that I'd added you! Luckily for me, I keep a text file of all the people who need updating and then do it when I get a chance. So, I'd added you to that, but I hadn't remembered that you were waiting to be added when I posted... if that makes sense! lolClick to expand...

Thanks. Now I just need a bfp to add to the post. It's been two weeks now since Isabella was born and am getting impatient for that egg.


----------



## Vickieh1981

Congratulations on your bfp Josie.

Amos - I am so sorry. Are they doing any more bloods to see what happens?


----------



## aussiettc

Ok girls i caved and did a test today using FMU and it was a and since i'm 16dpo and still no sign of i think i need some :help

There wasn't even a hint of a line so who knows where i'm at right now

But i still have a PMA it might have been a really really late implantation, if not if the witch woulld just come so i can get back to a new cycle again that would be great. If its not this cycle we're gonna try EPO and flaxseed and PRESEED to give us thhe best shot possible.


----------



## 2016

Josiejo said:


> OMG guys .... you will never believe it, but this morning I got a faint positive!!!!!! This is sooooo unbelievable after one ectopic and losing my left fallopian tube and a miscarriage 4 weeks ago. Please let this one be sticky, please please please.
> 
> Jo xx

Huge congratulations JosieJo. Hope everything goes ever so well for you this time :hugs:


----------



## Josiejo

2016 said:


> Josiejo said:
> 
> 
> OMG guys .... you will never believe it, but this morning I got a faint positive!!!!!! This is sooooo unbelievable after one ectopic and losing my left fallopian tube and a miscarriage 4 weeks ago. Please let this one be sticky, please please please.
> 
> Jo xx
> 
> Huge congratulations JosieJo. Hope everything goes ever so well for you this time :hugs:Click to expand...

Thanks love. I'm so sorry that yours didn't work out for you. I was hoping to be bump buddies with you xx


----------



## Amos2009

Katie- I think the only test left to do is the dye test for my other tube. All my bloodwork came back "normal" :(


----------



## shaerichelle

Wow congrats... to the all new BFPs

I think I will have to let someone else take my spot as #40.:cry:


----------



## Megg33k

Nikki - The ticker idea is great! I might just do that! Thanks! :)


----------



## dawny690

JosieJo congrats :wohoo: xxxx


----------



## KatienSam

Amos - what did they test for? did they do all your clotting, hormones etc tests? Surely there is more they can do? will they offer IVF or anything to help? Im new in this section so do not know too much about your history but im sure there is more they can do!!

xx


----------



## lolly25

hey megg can you put me down for a BFP please hun thanks x x


----------



## Beadette

Congrats lolly!! Woo hoo xxx


----------



## Daisygirl82

Congrats Lolly!!!


----------



## Megg33k

I can, Lolly! And I will be MORE THAN HAPPY to do so! Woohoo!!!

Oh.. and I just wanted to share something from another thread. It was great to read!



hedgewitch said:


> just stumbled across this, they must have been at my hospital hehe
> https://www.squidoo.com/misdiagnosedblightedovum
> 
> what a wonderful end to a stressful story!!


----------



## Vickieh1981

aussiettc said:


> Ok girls i caved and did a test today using FMU and it was a and since i'm 16dpo and still no sign of i think i need some :help
> 
> There wasn't even a hint of a line so who knows where i'm at right now
> 
> But i still have a PMA it might have been a really really late implantation, if not if the witch woulld just come so i can get back to a new cycle again that would be great. If its not this cycle we're gonna try EPO and flaxseed and PRESEED to give us thhe best shot possible.

Hi I hope you don't mind but I sneaked a look at your chart. I wondered if you included the temps that you disregarded on days 16 and 17 if it would change your ovulation date to day 24 - that would make you only 10dpo which would explain no af and no positive test.

I could be wrong and of course looking at the chart it doesn't say why the temps were disregarded.


----------



## dawny690

Yay lolly xx


----------



## MissyMojo

go girls :) sticky BFP :dust: for all


----------



## Amos2009

KatienSam said:


> Amos - what did they test for? did they do all your clotting, hormones etc tests? Surely there is more they can do? will they offer IVF or anything to help? Im new in this section so do not know too much about your history but im sure there is more they can do!!
> 
> xx

Yes they did my clotting and hormones and so many tests they needed 11 vials of blood and all those came back within normal limits. They will offer ivf but it is so expensive here I am not sure we will be able to do that. I see my doctor on wednesday so I guess I will know more then. More blood being taken Monday so I guess I will know then if I will need another surgery or not. :cry: To top it all off, my hubby is being a real pain in the arse. Keeps asking if I'm ok and saying I am in a funk and he doesn't know why....wtf


----------



## Megg33k

:hugs: Amos! I'm here if you need an ear! Love you! xx


----------



## Amos2009

Thanks sis...and congrats Lolly!


----------



## Megg33k

Okay, kids! Based on the PM I just got from Price27... We've pretty much already equaled our numbers from Feb 22-Mar 22 just over the course of Mar 22-Mar 28! WTF?! YAY! :wohoo:


----------



## BizyBee

:happydance: Congrats Josie, Lolly, and (I'm assuming) Price! 

Amos, still thinking of you hun. xx


----------



## lolly25

So sorry to hear what your goin through amos :hugs::hugs::hugs: x x


----------



## Vickieh1981

Congratulations Lolly.


----------



## KittyKatBabe

Congrats Lolly and all the other girls :dust: :dust: :dust:

Amos, so sorry to hear hun - thinking of you x x


----------



## Megg33k

Yes! Congrats to Price! :)


----------



## Tasha

Congrats to the girls with the BFP. 

Hugs to the girls the witch got :hugs:

Massive :hugs::hugs::hugs: to amos, I am so sorry.


I have started spotting :cry: so AF is here, no 2010 baby for me as based on a 38 day cycle (how long this one was but they go up to 59 ish) the earliest a baby would be due now is Jan 2011. I know this was only that this is only the first af since my latest miscarriage but I am finding this soooo hard, why does it have to be this hard for me and you guys? Sorry for the down post but I really thought I would have a baby this year.

My appointment for the recurrent miscarriages is Tuesday, am a bit nervous.


----------



## shaerichelle

:hugs: Tasha I know how it feels. :cry:


----------



## shaerichelle

Congrats girls.


----------



## Tasha

double post


----------



## Tasha

Shaerichelle massive massive :hugs::hugs: sweetie. It is so unfair isnt it? I just saw the length of your cycle, is it usually that long? I find the long cycles sooo frustrating, it feels like wasted time, iykwim? :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Amos2009

Tasha- good luck with your recurrent miscarriage appointment. I hope they can get you some well deserved answers.


----------



## Tasha

Thank you Amos, I know you have some lovely very supportive friends on here but if you ever need to talk, just pm me or add me on facebook, or even take my email address. :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

Good luck with your appt, Tasha! :hugs: I hope you get your answers! xx


----------



## shaerichelle

Tasha said:


> Shaerichelle massive massive :hugs::hugs: sweetie. It is so unfair isnt it? I just saw the length of your cycle, is it usually that long? I find the long cycles sooo frustrating, it feels like wasted time, iykwim? :hugs::hugs:

Well since the loss, this has been my cycle :cry: :wacko: and with no docs wanting to help. I have given up hope for now. I tried chaste tree berry and it just cause bad cramping pains. I dont have cramps that bad with af ever.

:hugs: :hugs: to you as well. Good like at your appointment:flower:

And yes a lot of wasted time.:growlmad:


----------



## shaerichelle

Good thing I gave up spot 40.. Maybe 60 will be mine..:wacko:


----------



## aussiettc

hii girls, congrats to all the BFP.
Amos :hugs::hugs::hugs: you're in my prayers sweety

ATM i'm back to CD1 with this being first AF since my MC in feb. 
I'm still in with a chance of havinf a 2010 baby as even thoug i would be due in 2011 c/s means it would come in 2010. Fx i get a BFP this cycle, cause eveyone in my family is born on an even year.


----------



## Kaylakin

Aussie -- I'm on cd 1 today too! First af since mc 27 days ago..I've never been so happy to see the b*tch! Here's to good luck with the first month of trying!


----------



## Megg33k

Good luck, girls! :hugs: and :dust:


----------



## eclipse

Ok, not sure how to do this, but let's see, most recent loss 3/25/10, had a mmc in 2005, and I have one son, Liam :)


----------



## Megg33k

I'll add you now, eclipse! Sorry for your losses, honey! :hugs:


----------



## Tasha

Shaerichelle, I am so sorry that they won't help you, I really hope you get that BFP soon or failing that af to come, I know at this stage you would obviously prefer the bfp but af would do to. I wish there was something I could suggest.

Thank you Shaerichelle and Megg for wishing me luck.


Okay this is really weird, I had blood when I wiped twice yesterday (hence why I said I am spotting), once at lunch time and one at dinner time ish, well usually that would mean AF by bedtime but nope didnt show, so I expected to wake and af be here and again nothing :shrug:


----------



## maratobe

oooh good luck tasha!! :dust:


----------



## Megg33k

That could be very good, Tasha! :hugs: I hope it is!!! :dust:


----------



## Vickieh1981

Ooooh you should test Tasha.


----------



## Tasha

You think? I have never had an implantation bleed so I doubt it is that, just my body being dumb.


----------



## aussiettc

hi tash i never had implantation bleed with myt 1st son, but had 2 days with my DD and then spotting with DS2. So it really could be implantation bleeding. fx honey


----------



## Tasha

aussiettc said:


> hi tash i never had implantation bleed with myt 1st son, but had 2 days with my DD and then spotting with DS2. So it really could be implantation bleeding. fx honey

Oh that is interesting, thank you. It is funny how each pregnancy affects us differently. 

Not getting my hopes up though.


----------



## Vickieh1981

Out of all my pregnancies I only had implantation bleeding with Isabella - you should test and see.


----------



## Truffleax

Wow these :bfp:'s just keep coming! amazing girls! :) 

Amos - Im so sorry hun :( :hug:

AFM I did a test yesterday morning and got a :bfn: :( but AF still hasn't arrived..........


----------



## puppymom32

Amos2009 said:


> As much as I hate to say it- yes, take me off and add the number FOUR.....never thought I would have to say that

So sorry babes I am here if you need anything and I totally know what you are going through.


----------



## Tasha

Truffle :hugs: it isnt over til she shows though, and she won't, you WILL get that BFP!!!


----------



## shaerichelle

Tasha said:


> Shaerichelle, I am so sorry that they won't help you, I really hope you get that BFP soon or failing that af to come, I know at this stage you would obviously prefer the bfp but af would do to. I wish there was something I could suggest.
> 
> Thank you Shaerichelle and Megg for wishing me luck.
> 
> 
> Okay this is really weird, I had blood when I wiped twice yesterday (hence why I said I am spotting), once at lunch time and one at dinner time ish, well usually that would mean AF by bedtime but nope didnt show, so I expected to wake and af be here and again nothing :shrug:

You are welcome :hugs: I would LOVE AF. (You hearing me :witch: come to my door.. no need to knock..:haha:) I am probably gonna get provera and get my AF. but I am wondering how long it will take me to ov after that! Since I started ttc in Sept. I keep getting the date June 16 regarding the baby.. I am thinking it might take that long:growlmad:

If that was pink or brown blood it could be implantation going on:happydance:


----------



## wantababybump

Im extremely excited to see how many BFP's there have been!!! Congratulations to everyone!!! xx


----------



## BizyBee

Keep those bfp's coming girls! Save a spot for me in first tri. I am determined to get there soon. xx


----------



## Megg33k

You'll definitely get there ASAP BizyBee!


----------



## chocolate

Congratulations Megg - so happy for you, fingers are crossed xx


Congratulations to everyone else too - the bfp numbers have doubled since I last looked!

Hope to see the rest of you with bfp soon too xx


----------



## Dazed

I had a MC in February:cry:. To date it is my first (and hope to be my only). Can you please add me?


----------



## shaerichelle

:hugs: Dazed


----------



## maratobe

:hugs: so sorry dazed!


----------



## mintypeas

hello. i look my little one on 4th feb and it was my 1st mc. could you please add me? x sylvia x


----------



## Dazed

Thank you all. I'm sorry about your losses too. Mintypeas:hugs:


----------



## Vickieh1981

Sorry for your losses Dazed and mintypeas


----------



## Megg33k

So sorry for your losses, girls! :hugs: Adding you now!


----------



## KatienSam

im still waiting for AF after MC... *yawn* CD27 (from MC) so should be in the next two weeks... x


----------



## BizyBee

Sorry for your losses girls.


----------



## WntAnthrBBad

hello i am new here and i guess i would fit in here? i had a miscarriage in 2007 at 7.5 weeks at home.we do have a little girl 2 years old and would love another baby but i am so scared of it happening again and cant belive i will ever have another one. can i be added? my name is alexis. thx :)


----------



## Megg33k

You can, honey! Of course! Welcome to the thread... Sorry for your loss! :hugs:


----------



## maratobe

WntAnthrBBad said:


> hello i am new here and i guess i would fit in here? i had a miscarriage in 2007 at 7.5 weeks at home.we do have a little girl 2 years old and would love another baby but i am so scared of it happening again and cant belive i will ever have another one. can i be added? my name is alexis. thx :)

im sorry for your loss hun i hope you get another lil bub soon :hugs:


----------



## Lamburai1703

Hi Megg. I know you know but I'm going to throw caution to the wind and say add me as a BFP as of today. I don't know what the next few weeks/months hold, but I'll be taking one day at a time.


----------



## debgreasby

Oh my jolly good lord Lamburai!! Massive congrats xxx


----------



## Lamburai1703

Thanks Debs!


----------



## maratobe

Lamburai1703 said:


> Hi Megg. I know you know but I'm going to throw caution to the wind and say add me as a BFP as of today. I don't know what the next few weeks/months hold, but I'll be taking one day at a time.

:happydance: congrats sweety!!!!

megg i will say put mine up when i do a test tomorrow :flower:


----------



## Megg33k

Woohoo! I was adding it when you posted, Lambs! LOL CONGRATS again!!! :hugs:

Mara... UGH @ waiting! OKAY! LOL Hurry up, tomorrow!!! :winkwink:


----------



## maratobe

tomorrow isnt far away its almost tea time here :happydance: LOL


----------



## debgreasby

Grr time differences making me all confused!! Roll on tomorrow Mara, can't wait to see your next :bfp:


----------



## maratobe

thank you hunni!!! 
trust me i wanna see it too LOL
damn having no money hahaha


----------



## maratobe

so i went to buy a 3 pack of FRER and they had them on special for $14......but none on the shelf!! must be lots of women wanting to test LOL
so i could only buy 1 and that was $9!! :(
oh well the result will be in the morning!!!


----------



## mrsG5

Fingers crossed xx


----------



## debgreasby

Roll on morning!!!!


----------



## BizyBee

Congrats ladies!

:hi: Welcome new members. Sorry for your losses. :hugs:

Good luck Mara!


----------



## maratobe

im just bumbing around here now LOL bored cause the test is staring at me!!
and thanx ladies xx


----------



## debgreasby

is it your bed time yet Mara ??????? hahhaa


----------



## maratobe

LOL almost the footy show is on so we are watching that....its 11pm!


----------



## debgreasby

Yay! Enjoy your show, looking forward to your :bfp: tomorrow x


----------



## maratobe

night girls!!
hope some temps go up tomorrow girls!! xxx


----------



## blondee

morning Ladies,

So, maratobe - are you up yet??? The suspense is too much!

Congrats to all the new BFPs!!

X


----------



## Loren

AF came 2 days erly  came on the 29th arghhhh mara u best get that little butt of urs out of bed and in the toilet!so excting!can sum1 fill me in will the test she is taking wen she gets up b her 1st poas?or as she alredy testd another day?xxx


----------



## debgreasby

she's done a cheapie, pics are in her journal.. she's doing a first response tomorrow! Luckily she is on Australian time so she's gone to bed now woo hoo!


----------



## Megg33k

Its 3am there! That's enough sleep! LOL


----------



## debgreasby

Yeah, wake up Mara!!


----------



## Megg33k

While we wait on Mara (and because you love me)... I think you all need to click the link in my siggy to my pregnancy blog and go vote on which knobs I should use on my nursery furniture! :)


----------



## debgreasby

I voted - loving the changing bag too, that's the one i would have chosen :)


----------



## Megg33k

Thanks, Deb! xx Yay! Love JJ Cole! Not cheap, but fab!

Edit: I think #4 is seriously got this one in the bag. I guess its the expensive ones for me! LOL $4/knob! Its crazy! But, I only need about 10! :)


----------



## puppymom32

I'll have to vote when I get home. Darn work computer wont let me go on your blog. Boooooo I lied it did let me in they must have the security shut off Yay


----------



## Megg33k

Damn! Okay! Thanks, hun!!! xx


----------



## puppymom32

I voted they must have the security down it let me in... BTW luv the cute clothes and the diaper bag.


----------



## Megg33k

Thanks, Amy! :hugs: Love that security was down! :)


----------



## Josiejo

Bad news girls ..... started bleeding heavy again this morning. 2nd miscarriage and devastated again :cry:

I don't know why this keeps happening .........


----------



## maratobe

awwwww hunni im sorry :hugs::hugs:


----------



## blondee

I'm so sorry Josie :hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

Josiejo said:


> Bad news girls ..... started bleeding heavy again this morning. 2nd miscarriage and devastated again :cry:
> 
> I don't know why this keeps happening .........

Oh no! :hugs: I'm soooooo sorry, honey! :cry:


----------



## Amos2009

Oh no Josie.....I'm so sorry :cry::hugs:


----------



## shaerichelle

Hugs Josie


----------



## BizyBee

So sorry Josie. :hugs:


----------



## shaerichelle

Megg, I voted for 3,4 and 5. I almost chose those bottles. But I am going with born free glass ones and of course the boob. well when my body wants to work :wacko:


----------



## Megg33k

Those bottles are like a boob! :) They feel just like boobies! LOL It so neat!

Thanks for voting, everyone! #4 is winning by a landslide so far! Kevin liked that one too! :)


----------



## WntAnthrBBad

thx for the add! you are so nice! hope im not intruding but what is a booby bottle? :)


----------



## Megg33k

You aren't intruding! :) My blog post about them is here: https://meggmakesababy.blogspot.com/2010/03/i-do-love-to-shop.html

They're called Adiri Natural Nursers! They were made to be most like a breast! LOL 

If you don't want to go to the post, this is a pic of them!

https://www.clementinenw.com/blog/wp-content/uploads/2008/08/multi.jpg

But, I'm always accepting new blog stalkers! LOL


----------



## WntAnthrBBad

ooohhh i want to poke one hee hee


----------



## Megg33k

They're really VERY cool! :)


----------



## aussiettc

so sorry josie:hugs::hugs::hugs:

meg love the bottles, bag and clothes. i voted for #4 too. Have also been stalking your blog. as far as studying and being pregnant goes i finish a balchelor of law and commerce, worked 2 days a week and studies poart time post-grad so it can be done. As far as buying the abay stuff go for it , i know people who have had a nursery for about 2 years and still dont plan to have kids for 3 years


ATM i'm stuck in bed and have been all day. i hurt my back some how and now i can walk cause it hurts to much. Cant drink much either cause that means i have to get up to pee.:haha::haha:


----------



## Megg33k

Oh no! Hope your back feels better! :hugs:

Thanks for voting and stalking! :) I hope to have a kid long before 2, 3, or 5 years! LOL


----------



## aussiettc

hey girls i wanna join your TTC BFP pact. its gotten a lot of good results the last couple of weeks. how can i get in too


----------



## Beadette

Josie I'm so so sorry flower! Sending lots of love to you xxxxx


----------



## TripleB

Hey aussiettc, we're over on the TTCAL chartstalkers thread and welcoming new members to the Pact! Our Aussie success rate is 100% when mara adds her BFP later (WannaB was first) so come and boost the numbers! Your chart is ripe for stalking very soon! X


----------



## debgreasby

So sorry Josie x


----------



## dawny690

Check out 2016's siggy :D xxxx


----------



## Megg33k

I'll find a place for your name, Aussie! :hugs:

Dawn - I just looked at it... What am I looking for?


----------



## puppymom32

So sorry Josie Big Hugs.


----------



## doddy0402

so sorry for you josie. take care of yourself.x
congrats to all the bfps in the last few days! there has been so many! this seems to be the luckiest month so far so fingers crossed!x


----------



## Amos2009

I know this is not the thread for this, but I want to shout it from the rooftops!! They did find something "wrong" with me!!! YAY!!! I have very high homocysteine levels and very low folate levels, both which can cause early pregnancy loss!! I am about to start taking a drug that should help!! Yay me!!


----------



## MissyMojo

aww amos, i'm so please that they have worked out what the problem is, and can fix it so u can be the mummy you are inside


----------



## debgreasby

Fantastic news Amos!!! Hope you get fixed soon xxx


----------



## Vickieh1981

Amos2009 said:


> I know this is not the thread for this, but I want to shout it from the rooftops!! They did find something "wrong" with me!!! YAY!!! I have very high homocysteine levels and very low folate levels, both which can cause early pregnancy loss!! I am about to start taking a drug that should help!! Yay me!!

YEY that's excellent news that they can help you.


----------



## KatienSam

OMG that is FANTASTIC!! obviously not what you have been through to get to this stage or the fact that you have 'something wrong' but the fact they can fix it! You are obviously very fertile too having gotten pregnant quite quickly each time so everything is now crossed next time is the sticky! SOOOOOO pleased for you!

xx


----------



## blondee

Yay Amos!! It's brilliant that they have got to the bottom of it! And how cool that you can take stuff to help!

X


----------



## aussiettc

amos so happy for you. hope it doesn't take to much time for the meds to work and you to get you h&h BFP:thumbup:


----------



## Megg33k

I already knew... but I'd like to YAY again with everyone else! You'll be a mummy... err, mommy... in no time! :)


----------



## shaerichelle

Awesome Amos...:hugs:


----------



## BizyBee

Fab news Amos! So happy they figured it out. xx


----------



## WntAnthrBBad

thats so awesome that you have a solution amos. so pleased when i hear hood news,


----------



## Tulip

FANTASTIC news Amos! A truckload of folic acid for you my dear? xxx


----------



## dawny690

At least you have answers amos and a solution :dance: xxxxx


----------



## maratobe

Amos2009 said:


> I know this is not the thread for this, but I want to shout it from the rooftops!! They did find something "wrong" with me!!! YAY!!! I have very high homocysteine levels and very low folate levels, both which can cause early pregnancy loss!! I am about to start taking a drug that should help!! Yay me!!

:happydance: yay thats great hun! you will be beautifully pregnant in no time!!! :hugs:


----------



## Beadette

Amos I'm so glad they can fix u hunny xxx


----------



## Jaymes

I got a green light from my obgyn Thursday! She said physically I am ok to try again! Yea me! I have been sad still, but not broken over it anymore. I think I am ok to start trying again after this cycle! :cloud9:


----------



## debgreasby

Good luck hunni x


----------



## TripleB

Hey Megg can you reset me on the first page hun? xxx


----------



## Amos2009

Tes Tulip- a truckload of it for me please!! I was taking 800 mg of folic acid in my pre-natals but evidently that's not even enough for me!!


----------



## Tulip

Amos2009 said:


> Tes Tulip- a truckload of it for me please!! I was taking 800 mg of folic acid in my pre-natals but evidently that's not even enough for me!!

Me either, obviously! I assume they're putting you on 5milligrams? That'll sort you out (or so I keep telling myself.... 5 weeks til proper reassurance that it's worked) xx


----------



## Amos2009

They are putting me on something called Nevo? Never heard of it before but I am starting it tonight.


----------



## Tulip

Sounds promising - bring on the BFP xxx


----------



## BizyBee

Good luck Amos!


----------



## cla

Amos I wish you the best of luck. Well it's took me 5 weeks to get my first af since my angel baby. Can't wait for it to finish so we can do some baby making lol.


----------



## selina3127

think i'm out this month af cramps starting today, looks like my dream of a 2010 baby have gone :-( xxxx


----------



## debgreasby

:hug: i know the feeling :(


----------



## Josiejo

Hi guys. 

I know the feeling about not having a 2010 baby :cry: BUT ...... 2011 baby: I'm waiting for you!!!!

Some of you have inspired me to start a journal .... feel free to stalk me (I do enjoy a chat) Jo xx


----------



## TripleB

Me too, the 2010 dream is over :cry: but I suppose I'll take a 2011 baby instead! :hugs: to all staring AF in the face - give her a good poke in the eye and tell her she's not wanted here! x


----------



## hmu04146

can I add me to the BFP's MMC on the 18th Feb 2010 and BFP today :D 1 loss


----------



## Josiejo

****pokes witch in the eye**** STAY AWAY ................... grrrr


----------



## Josiejo

hmu04146 said:


> can I add me to the BFP's MMC on the 18th Feb 2010 and BFP today :D 1 loss

Congrats!! xx


----------



## hmu04146

Josiejo said:


> ****pokes witch in the eye**** STAY AWAY ................... grrrr

Lol! if only we could! Thanks for the congrats, too scared tho havent even told OH xx


----------



## Josiejo

When are you going to tell him and how??? I'm excited for you :happydance:


----------



## hmu04146

Josiejo said:


> When are you going to tell him and how??? I'm excited for you :happydance:

You say that really means alot considering where we are, you ladies are the only reason I have survived this long. I really dont know how to tell him I dont know how he'll react I think hes really scared for my health and I dont think he expected it to happen within weeks... lol but then he'll be happy and I wont be allowed to move off the couch! x


----------



## ecco16

Hi girls can I join, I am currently 7dpo- had 2mmc's 29/9/09 and 1st feb gone. Am so nervous and due to :poas: I tested today and got :bfn: of course!! I got bfp 10dpo last time, that means this thurs!!!! So scared.

:comeonbfp:


----------



## Josiejo

hmu04146 said:


> Josiejo said:
> 
> 
> When are you going to tell him and how??? I'm excited for you :happydance:
> 
> You say that really means alot considering where we are, you ladies are the only reason I have survived this long. I really dont know how to tell him I dont know how he'll react I think hes really scared for my health and I dont think he expected it to happen within weeks... lol but then he'll be happy and I wont be allowed to move off the couch! xClick to expand...

Of course, we are excited when someone announces a new BFP ... it gives us all hope. I really hope this is a sticky bean for you, and let him pamper you ... be a couch potato!!!!! Good luck luv xx


----------



## Josiejo

ecco16 said:


> Hi girls can I join, I am currently 7dpo- had 2mmc's 29/9/09 and 1st feb gone. Am so nervous and due to :poas: I tested today and got :bfn: of course!! I got bfp 10dpo last time, that means this thurs!!!! So scared.
> 
> :comeonbfp:

Sorry about your losses and good luck for testing this week :dust: xx


----------



## Megg33k

I'll add you both a bit later on tonight!

Congrats, hmu! :wohoo:

And, very sorry for your losses... both of you! :hugs:

I hate that its only April and a 2010 baby can already be off the table! What a load of shit, yeah? I know if things go wrong this time, its out for me too!

:dust: for you all!!!


----------



## hmu04146

well i'm hoping i conceived in march so christmas baby? Is that even right i'm doubting myself now x


----------



## hmu04146

ps i think 2011 sounds like a great year to have a baby! X


----------



## Megg33k

If you conceived in March... It sort of depends! I conceived March 6 and my EDD is Nov 27. So, you can kind of go from there! :)


----------



## Tasha

:hugs::hugs: Josie 

Congrats to the girls with bfp's

I had my appointment last week for recurrent miscarriages, lots of bloods, history etc and back on the 4th May to see the professor as he asked to see me personally. Dont know where I am in my cycle as I had six times where I wiped and there was blood (this was over 3 days), so I don't know if that was AF :shrug: or just weird midcycle bleeding :shrug: but I did a test on the 2nd day of the bleeding and it was negative which I knew.


----------



## WntAnthrBBad

put me for April 25th please! for testing that is lol


----------



## Megg33k

WntAnthrBBad said:


> put me for April 25th please! for testing that is lol

Sweetie, this isn't a testing thread exactly! I just keep track of the girls with losses and when they get their next BFP! Its less about testing dates and more about seeing when losses turn into new beginnings! I'm sorry! There's just no way I can keep track of the testing dates for over 100 girls constantly! 

Someone could totally start a TTCAL testing thread... but I don't think it should be me, since I'm not currently TTC anymore!


----------



## shaerichelle

Umm I hope I can be #45..:)

Congrats girlies!!!!:happydance:


----------



## WntAnthrBBad

o sorry! i thought it was like the other threads where we test and someone keeps track of the testing and if its bfn or bfp. anyway ok. i am still in the race arent i? lol


----------



## Megg33k

Shannon - OMG! You O'd!!! LOL Hoping you're #45 as well! I guess you don't need that thing you needed, huh? Funny enough, I didn't get to a post office to send it over the weekend! LOL Soooo, should I not? I was going to do it tonight! HA!

WntAnthr - Its okay... I just didn't want you to think I was ignoring your request! This is just a BFP only thread... We only keep track of the positive! :D You're definitely still in the race! Most of us are in the race! A few of us already crossed the finish line! LOL


----------



## WntAnthrBBad

is this really only for those who get positive tests? i dont think many of the people here are even pregnant yet hence 'the race'! did i miss something or is this a thread for your friends only? i didnt know! you should state so in the title! you make me feel really unwelcome at every turn! i hope this whole site isnt like this! yikes


----------



## WannaB

Everyone is welcome WntAnthrBBad, but Megg is saying the count is only BFP's, when someone gets ones the BFP count goes up, so its not really like the testing threads in the ttc section. She started this thread for all us ladies who have had losses, just a way to keep the flame of hope going, its wonderful to see ladies who have suffered a loss get their bfp again thats all. Some of us have graduated, others are still in the race but we still keep in touch to see how everyone is getting on, we want all these ladies to get their sticky bfps asap!!!:hugs:

And OMG shaerichelle you've ovulated!!!!!!:happydance: We really need a little falling down faint emoticon for that cycle!!:haha:


----------



## KatienSam

eeeek i have still not had AF since loss. day 34 so far :cry: hope it happens soon we want to get actively TTC :lol: fingers crossed it comes soon!

x


----------



## Mummytofour

Congrats on the BFPs girlies!!!
AND on ovulating!!!!:happydance:
AFM I'm still waiting to O. Never had such late O, so blaming the EPO this cycle!:shrug:
Keep the BFP flame burning ladies!!:thumbup:


----------



## maratobe

wow shannon you Od!!! i have been stalking your journey!! thats great hun xx good luck!!


----------



## BizyBee

Hi girls! I'm getting faint lines and have blood work tomorrow. I am still a little apprehensive about it because it's possible it's from the trigger shot (2 weeks later), but not likely. However, I have tons of PMA for this cycle! I will keep you posted. xx


----------



## Vickieh1981

WntAnthrBBad said:


> is this really only for those who get positive tests? i dont think many of the people here are even pregnant yet hence 'the race'! did i miss something or is this a thread for your friends only? i didnt know! you should state so in the title! you make me feel really unwelcome at every turn! i hope this whole site isnt like this! yikes

Oh hun. It's not like that at all. Everyone pg or not is welcome to post here - you are right in that we are all waiting for our bfps. We tend to just post everyday with what is going on and when we test we either get a bfn and people commiserate or a bfp which is added to the list.

ALl she means is she doesn't keep track of what days people test.

I only joined last week and everyone is really lovely. Please don't take it to heart.


----------



## maratobe

BizyBee said:


> Hi girls! I'm getting faint lines and have blood work tomorrow. I am still a little apprehensive about it because it's possible it's from the trigger shot (2 weeks later), but not likely. However, I have tons of PMA for this cycle! I will keep you posted. xx

:happydance::happydance: ooooh sweet heart i have everything crossed for you!!!:hugs:


----------



## Bella's Mamma

Hi lovely ladies. Got my bfp this morning! Soooo happy but even more scared...


----------



## shaerichelle

Megg33k said:


> Shannon - OMG! You O'd!!! LOL Hoping you're #45 as well! I guess you don't need that thing you needed, huh? Funny enough, I didn't get to a post office to send it over the weekend! LOL Soooo, should I not? I was going to do it tonight! HA!
> 
> WntAnthr - Its okay... I just didn't want you to think I was ignoring your request! This is just a BFP only thread... We only keep track of the positive! :D You're definitely still in the race! Most of us are in the race! A few of us already crossed the finish line! LOL

Yes it was a shocker. I took my chart from day 50 on and added it to a new acct sure enough it said I ovd. So it was reading all my past temps and got me no where. So I took all the information out of the current one and nothing..SO I added my opk that was positive and it showed I oved Sunday night! I was in shock.. I feel so hot! Well I probably be number 50 Seems like we have more BFPs:) If I dont get a positive or AF I might. Maybe its a sign you !:happydance:


----------



## shaerichelle

Congrats Bella!


----------



## shaerichelle

WannaB said:


> And OMG shaerichelle you've ovulated!!!!!!:happydance: We really need a little falling down faint emoticon for that cycle!!:haha:


:rofl: yes we do! Ugh it took long enough!


----------



## Vickieh1981

Bella's Mamma said:


> Hi lovely ladies. Got my bfp this morning! Soooo happy but even more scared...

Wow congratulations.


----------



## shaerichelle

maratobe said:


> wow shannon you Od!!! i have been stalking your journey!! thats great hun xx good luck!!

Aww thanks dear. Yes I did found out on 4dpo late in the day!

I hope this is it..

I dont even care if AF comes.. An end to the cycle would be awesome.:haha: With a bfp would be even better. I have symptoms so who knows.


----------



## Tasha

Hugs WntAnthrBBad, Megg didnt mean it like that, I think it is just difficult to get what someone is saying via text rather than face to face.

Shaerichelle :happydance::happydance: for ovulating :)

Bizybee EVERYTHING crossed for you sweetie :hugs: I really hope this is it.

Bella CONGRATULATIONS :happydance::happydance: Have a H&H 8 months


----------



## padbrat

Hi all

Think this thread is a great idea!

I m/c 1 angel Feb 07

m/c twin angels Nov 07

BFP 4 April (OMG)!!!!!!


----------



## Tasha

Hi padbrat, sorry for your losses and congrats on your BFP. Have a H&H 8 months :thumbup:


----------



## EpdTTC

Congrats to all of the new BFPs! You keep giving me hope.

Hugs to Amos and MissyMJ...life is so not fair sometimes.

I'm 9/10 dpo right now. I don't know whether to count it as 9 or 10 days post ovulation since I think I ovulated at about 1:00 or 2:00 am on Sunday March 28th. Some days I think this could be the month and some days I don't. I have had a lot of crampy tugging sensations, both in the middle and on each side (even the side I did not ovulate from). Did a cheapie dollar store test yesterday and was BFN. I don't know why I do that to myself. On one hand it just bums be out and makes me lose hope and then on the other hand I just tell myself, oh, well it's too early anyway! WTF! Last time I got a positive on a dollar store cheapie at 8 dpo. But I have to keep telling myself, things were not normal last time. My hcg was 776 at 8 dpo which is totally bizarre. Most women's hcg is barely detectable by a home pregnancy test at 12-14 dpo (it is usually like 25-50) ...I really think I got pregnant with multiples last time...3-4 maybe..and that my body just couldn't handle it. So, I have to remind myself that if I do get pregnant again, it is not going to look like last time. I may not get a positive until 14 dpo...my boobs may not start to hurt until then too...ugh..the two week wait sucks.

Either way, I will know for sure on Friday. I have a beta scheduled with my RE at 11:30 am. I should know a couple of hours later. Of course I will probably continue to torture myself with HPTs until then! Ugh!

Hope everyone else is hanging in there. How are all of our BFP ladies feeling?
EPD


----------



## puppymom32

Congrats Bella !!!!
Yay Shannon for Ovulating!!!
FXXXX tightley Bizy
Welcome padbrat so sorry for your losses.


----------



## puppymom32

Good luck Epd the wait can be torture. I agree every pg is not the same so there is still so much hope.


----------



## shaerichelle

puppymom32 said:


> Congrats Bella !!!!
> Yay Shannon for Ovulating!!!
> FXXXX tightley Bizy
> Welcome padbrat so sorry for your losses.

Thank you:)


----------



## shaerichelle

Tasha said:


> Hugs WntAnthrBBad, Megg didnt mean it like that, I think it is just difficult to get what someone is saying via text rather than face to face.
> 
> Shaerichelle :happydance::happydance: for ovulating :)
> 
> Bizybee EVERYTHING crossed for you sweetie :hugs: I really hope this is it.
> 
> Bella CONGRATULATIONS :happydance::happydance: Have a H&H 8 months

thank you.. finally... :)


----------



## Amos2009

Yay Shaeri!!! I hope this long ass cycle ends up with a BFP!!!! 
Congrats to the new BFP's!!!
Bizzy----my fingers, toes and everything that can be crossed are crossed!!!!


----------



## WntAnthrBBad

thx so much vicki for being so sweet and wow bizzybee! i am so excited for you tomorrow! that is so awesome! oh and bella congratulatins! this is giving me so much hope! i love this thread!


----------



## stardust22

Could I please join in this thread! I had a mmc on 12th Jan 2010 (first one) and this month have started ttc again! ovulated yesterday and now in the 2ww!

thanks and good luck to everyone!!
x


----------



## shaerichelle

Thank you Amos.

Good Luck Stardust. :dust:


----------



## Tasha

amos great news they can help, how are you doing?

stardust22 I am sorry for your loss, fingers crossed for you


----------



## stardust22

Thank you shaerichelle & Tasha!
x


----------



## Megg33k

Wow! I'm being misunderstood all around! LOL I feel like a big jerk! :( I wasn't saying that this thread was only for my friends or anything. I'm hoping the other girls explained it better. I didn't mean to make you feel like I was trying to get rid of you, WntAnthr! That's not what I meant at all! :flower:

Bizy - EEK! Very excited for you... Suspense is killing me! I don't think you get false +'s 2 weeks after the trigger... but everything is crossed very tightly for you!

Lucy - You know I have to :wohoo: in here too! LOL So, OMG! :wohoo: that you're pregnant!!!

I'll get the list updated soon! OH just got home for lunch! So, I'm doing that... and maybe a nap too. I can't hardly keep my eyes open through the day! I'm thankful for the tiredness... as its comforting since my symptoms had already mostly gone by now last time... but its a bit of a drag when I want/need to accomplish something! LOL


----------



## hmu04146

WntAnthrBBad said:


> is this really only for those who get positive tests? i dont think many of the people here are even pregnant yet hence 'the race'! did i miss something or is this a thread for your friends only? i didnt know! you should state so in the title! you make me feel really unwelcome at every turn! i hope this whole site isnt like this! yikes

Hey Chicka, I didnt want you going on feeling unwelcome. I dont really know many of the girls in this thread so its def not a friends only all are welcome like we usually are. When I first started coming on BNB I thought everyone was already friends and I wouldnt fit in but soon realised the only way you get to know the ladies is joining in and reading their stories then they read yours. This particular thread is to show the ladies with a loss on here who are TTC that the race can be won thats why the BFPs ae posted gives a wee bit of hope. The girls on this forum have taken me though the most difficult time of my life and I hope you carry on to post and enjoy your time here. :dust: to you and keep us updated. xxx


----------



## wendylulu

Megg33k said:


> WntAnthrBBad said:
> 
> 
> put me for April 25th please! for testing that is lol
> 
> Sweetie, this isn't a testing thread exactly! I just keep track of the girls with losses and when they get their next BFP! Its less about testing dates and more about seeing when losses turn into new beginnings! I'm sorry! There's just no way I can keep track of the testing dates for over 100 girls constantly!
> 
> Someone could totally start a TTCAL testing thread... but I don't think it should be me, since I'm not currently TTC anymore!Click to expand...

Charming!


----------



## Tasha

wendylulu said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WntAnthrBBad said:
> 
> 
> put me for April 25th please! for testing that is lol
> 
> Sweetie, this isn't a testing thread exactly! I just keep track of the girls with losses and when they get their next BFP! Its less about testing dates and more about seeing when losses turn into new beginnings! I'm sorry! There's just no way I can keep track of the testing dates for over 100 girls constantly!
> 
> Someone could totally start a TTCAL testing thread... but I don't think it should be me, since I'm not currently TTC anymore!Click to expand...
> 
> Charming!Click to expand...

:wacko::wacko: This has already been discussed, it wasnt meant how you are obviously taking it. She was just saying we dont keep track of testing dates in this thread as there is so many of us. You are more than welcome to join the one that was created this morning, if that is what you are looking for :thumbup:


----------



## zoe87

Can u add me in please....Faint BFP today 6/4/10 previous m/c jano9 and aug 08


----------



## Tasha

Congratulations Zoe. 

Wow the BFP's are coming thick and fast again :happydance:


----------



## hmu04146

yea! For zoe! X


----------



## Amos2009

Wow Meg- you just keep creating drama don't ya? hahah....lol..... Love ya sis....
Bizzzy- I am DYING to hear you scream you have a BFP....guess I will have to wait :)
Hey Tasha- I am doing good. Just got back from the doc where they took MORE blood- still waiting on my levels to get to zero then they will start me on clomid. And I start taking my medicine for my whacked out levels so I am getting kind of excited!!! Baby making here we come!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tasha

Am laughing at them taking more blood, begins to feel like you won't have any left doesnt it? :haha: I had 11 bottles taken last week :wacko: I am so excited for you sweetie, I really believe that you will be soon announcing your pregnancy and it will be a sticky bean. :kiss:


----------



## Amos2009

Thanks Tasha....you must have had the same blood workup I had a few weeks ago...they took 11 that day too!!!! So have you gotten any results from all that bloodwork? Did they tell you you were empty of blood?? lol


----------



## Tasha

Haha, no they didn't. I won't get any results I don't think until my next appointment on the 4th May. 

Fast forward button anyone? :haha:


----------



## shaerichelle

zoe87 said:


> Can u add me in please....Faint BFP today 6/4/10 previous m/c jano9 and aug 08

OMG Zoe that is fab!!!!:happydance:


----------



## EpdTTC

Megg-Sorry you are being misunderstood by folks. I just want you to know that I appreciate all of the work that you put into maintaining this thread, especially since you already got your BFP. Thanks for all you do.


----------



## WannaB

Amos2009 said:


> Wow Meg- you just keep creating drama don't ya? hahah....lol..... Love ya sis....
> Bizzzy- I am DYING to hear you scream you have a BFP....guess I will have to wait :)
> Hey Tasha- I am doing good. Just got back from the doc where they took MORE blood- still waiting on my levels to get to zero then they will start me on clomid. And I start taking my medicine for my whacked out levels so I am getting kind of excited!!! Baby making here we come!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Im so thrilled you can get excited again my lovley, you so deserve it! Heres to a sticky bfp asap for you!!:hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

Amos - Apparently! LOL Love ya, sis! Can't believe they KEEP taking your blood! Dang! Are you on extra iron for the coming anemia? :rofl:

Thanks, Erin! :hugs:

I really don't mean to be misunderstood so often! I'm not really quite sure how I should have worded it to be better understood. I've never ever tried to be unwelcoming! I actually strive to be the exact opposite! All I can do is apologize and assure everyone that I meant no ill will with my wording. All are welcome here!

I honestly don't have it in me to update right now. I'll get everything up to date tomorrow! I'm so sorry, girls! I'm just low on energy reserves right now... I'm so drained! I promise to do it tomorrow though! :hugs: to you all!

Congrats to ALL the new BFPs!


----------



## aussiettc

hi girls, i'm in SA with the family and DH is in NSW. temps are all over the place and so is my sleep at the moment. so tired but getting little sleep cause the little ones aren't sleeping very well. 

Megg - :hugs:we know you love everyone and allways have the best intentions. it will work out in the end. If she cant understand then maybe she just wasn't ment to pop on here. I've only been on here for about a month and you've always made me feel welcome and special.:hugs:

hope the BFP keep on coming. Not sure when i'll be on again but hopefully soon


----------



## Megg33k

Thanks, Aussie! :hugs: I feel silly calling you that! Is there something more appropriate? Even a fake 1st name? It feels so cold now that we've been talking for a couple of weeks! LOL Hoping your chart works itself out! Have fun and hurry back! I miss you! <3


----------



## Vickieh1981

Megg33k said:


> Amos - Apparently! LOL Love ya, sis! Can't believe they KEEP taking your blood! Dang! Are you on extra iron for the coming anemia? :rofl:
> 
> Thanks, Erin! :hugs:
> 
> I really don't mean to be misunderstood so often! I'm not really quite sure how I should have worded it to be better understood. I've never ever tried to be unwelcoming! I actually strive to be the exact opposite! All I can do is apologize and assure everyone that I meant no ill will with my wording. All are welcome here!
> 
> I honestly don't have it in me to update right now. I'll get everything up to date tomorrow! I'm so sorry, girls! I'm just low on energy reserves right now... I'm so drained! I promise to do it tomorrow though! :hugs: to you all!
> 
> Congrats to ALL the new BFPs!

I don't know hun. I think you are lovely and I have only been here a week. I think the problem is that in text it's sometimes hard to know what someone means and we are all more sensitive after a loss anyway.


----------



## padbrat

Thanks for the welcome... and yes I do feel very welcome on here! LOL

I just wanted to say that Amos, I think you are an inspiration and I am really hoping you will get the good news you derserve in the near future.


----------



## Bella's Mamma

Hi honey, if you can muster up some energy from somewhere can you add me please?

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Megg33k

Yes, darlin'! I'm doing all the adding right now! :)

Edit: Its done! :happydance: I'm actually pretty good shortly after waking up! Its later in the day that I can't seem to do anything! LOL


----------



## shaerichelle

Wow 48.. Come on .. Im gonna be 50! I hope!


----------



## Megg33k

Well, that was several days worth that I'd saved up! So, you still have a good shot at 50! :)


----------



## Vickieh1981

I did a test today - bfn. I am not normally so nutty as to test at 6dpo but wanted to test early and make sure all my hcg is gone so i know next time it's positive it is a new pregnancy


----------



## debgreasby

Lol, i like your way of thinking Vickie x


----------



## Vickieh1981

debgreasby said:


> Lol, i like your way of thinking Vickie x

I am lying though - I have tested at 6dpo before.


----------



## Mummytofour

Hahahaha Vickie...so have I!:haha:
It's amazing how we can make this POAS a completely rational act, no matter when or where isn't it?! LOL!:haha:

Everytime I come on at night, once I wrestle the laptops off the kids, there are more BFP's!! Yay!!:happydance: I never thought before joining BnB that I would be so intimately involved with other girls lady bits:blush: or overjoyed at all you lovely ladies getting sticky beans and POAS like mad women!!! LOL!!!:haha:

Fx'd for all of us still in the race!:thumbup:


----------



## BizyBee

:cry: My blood test was negative girls. :cry:


----------



## maratobe

:hugs: im sorry bizybee!!


----------



## debgreasby

sorry bizzy :hug:


----------



## Amos2009

Awww Bizzy :( so sorry


----------



## shaerichelle

Sorry bizzy :hugs:


----------



## WntAnthrBBad

i am so so sorry bizzy. i feel for you sweetheart. :(


----------



## Megg33k

Bizzy... No! :hugs: I'm sorry, honey! :cry:


----------



## dawny690

Im sorry Jen hun xxxx


----------



## Charliemarina

hun i got my :bfp: yesterday at 12dpo 7th april :yipee: add me now please YAY YAY YAY xxxx


----------



## KatienSam

So sorry Bizzy :hug:

Congrats to Chariemarina on your BFP too :happydance:

I have FINALLY got AF!!! YAY! I am now charting (never charted before) I also have OV sticks and a pregnancy test ready for my BFP in May and January falvoured baby! yay!

xxx


----------



## Vickieh1981

Congratulations Charliemarina. xx


----------



## Vickieh1981

I'm so sorry Bizybee.


----------



## BizyBee

Thanks girls. :friends: 

Congrats charliemarina! xx


----------



## padbrat

Well saw the doc today. I could be anywhere between 5 and 9 weeks!...

So am off to hospital next Thursday to have a dating scan and to see if it is a 'viable pregnancy'... then I am off the geneticist straight after so they can set up all the tests I will need if it is 'viable'..... (they are concerned because of prev m/cs)

Spoke to geneticist and she said that the odds are against me because of my age and also the genetic issue, but they would know more once I have been scanned.

C'mon peanut... grow, be well and 'viable'... oh and be a girl, because I can't have boys....

Not much of a wishlist eh!


----------



## debgreasby

Good luck! x


----------



## Megg33k

Good luck, padbrat! :flower:

Congrats, Charlie!!! :hugs: Woohoo!


----------



## Bella's Mamma

Charliemarina said:


> hun i got my :bfp: yesterday at 12dpo 7th april :yipee: add me now please YAY YAY YAY xxxx

Hurray! Another Tulip journal BFP! Congrats hon xxx


----------



## Lamburai1703

Congrats charliemarina!


----------



## Beadette

Congrats Charliemarina x xx x


----------



## KittyKatBabe

Wow the number's are looking good, so pleased for all the girlies, congratulations everyone x x


----------



## groovygrl

:flower: good morning ladies!

Congrats Charlie! :happydance:

I'm having a fantastic healthy break from TTC right now (albeit not my choice ha ha) I feel really good and have found loads of PMA. I feel like I'm being really supported by my TCM practitioner (she specialises in fertility and pregnancy care) Been missing DH terribly, he's back in 9 days YAAAAY! And I'm back in the game next cycle :thumbup:

Amos - I'm so happy to hear that your charging forward with a big positive glow- on! I'm thrilled that they found something to work with. YAAAAY! Reading through the thread and feeling your positive energy again gives me so much inspiration. Both you and I will anounce our healthy BFP's soon :hugs: my dr. offered me clomid recently and I'm giving it some serious thought. Need to talk to DH first. Can I ask what made you decide to go there? 

Megg - I have always believed your intentions here to be kind and loving and supportive and funny and... GROOVY Thank you for everything you give here. I really appreciate gorgeous pregnant you


----------



## hmu04146

COngrats ladies we are so nearly at 50! sending all that babydust is def working xxx


----------



## Megg33k

Thanks Groovy! :hugs: Glad you're back in it this coming cycle! :dust:

Sorry I haven't been around much today... I have a hurt thumb that makes typing a bitch... Wii injury! I'm such a loser! :rofl:


----------



## Amos2009

groovygrl said:


> :flower: good morning ladies!
> 
> Congrats Charlie! :happydance:
> 
> I'm having a fantastic healthy break from TTC right now (albeit not my choice ha ha) I feel really good and have found loads of PMA. I feel like I'm being really supported by my TCM practitioner (she specialises in fertility and pregnancy care) Been missing DH terribly, he's back in 9 days YAAAAY! And I'm back in the game next cycle :thumbup:
> 
> Amos - I'm so happy to hear that your charging forward with a big positive glow- on! I'm thrilled that they found something to work with. YAAAAY! Reading through the thread and feeling your positive energy again gives me so much inspiration. Both you and I will anounce our healthy BFP's soon :hugs: my dr. offered me clomid recently and I'm giving it some serious thought. Need to talk to DH first. Can I ask what made you decide to go there?
> 
> Megg - I have always believed your intentions here to be kind and loving and supportive and funny and... GROOVY Thank you for everything you give here. I really appreciate gorgeous pregnant you

Aww...you're so sweet Groovy!! The doc said clomid at first but then changed it and said it would be something more potent than clomid??? It would be injections...I should have asked I know!! He said it would not only boost my egg production, but it would make them stronger, healthier eggs. I think due to money reasons I have decided to wait a couple of months to see if I can get pg on my own (and in the right place). I started on my medications that will raise my folate levels and lower my homocysteine levels, so hopefully that was really my only problem!!! Fingers crossed for our BFP's and to sticky beans!!!

Congrats to all the new BFP's...those numbers just keep getting bigger and bigger!!! YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY!


----------



## groovygrl

Amos - cool, I feel the same way, $$ also an issue for us. I'll give it a few solid months and then I'll entertain upping the anti with clomid. If you think of the name of the other drug (or if someone else here knows the name) let me know? not a big deal tho 'cus I'm sure with a little prompting I can find out more when I go along to my next appointment. Also, what are homocysteine levels?


----------



## shaerichelle

Congrats Charlie

GL Padbrat.

I am hoping I am still #50 ... lol


----------



## WannaB

Sounds like he wants to give you DHEA to produce the good eggies, then they normally give you a hcg shot to trigger them to mature and release, thats good shit if its that stuff, they do that alot for ivf and sorry for this "mature ovaries", you can hit me later!:haha: Great success rates though!


----------



## groovygrl

ha ha - I'm a lover, not a fighter wannab... so you're safe :rofl:

thanks for that info tho. I'll do a bit of reading up on the DHEA/ HcG trigger shot combo and then when doc starts in with the blah...blah...clomid...blah, blah... I'll just stop him and say, " look , I'm here for the good shit!" :rofl:

nighty night all :sleep:


----------



## SmileyShazza

Congratulations Charliemarina :hugs:

Sorry if I've missed anyone who has had a bfp - its hard to keep up!


----------



## Charliemarina

hey megg and ladies sadly iv had a chemical, been testing everyday since my :bfp: at 12dpo on 7th april and the lines have gotten lighter each test and this morning is now neg on a superdrug :cry2: i dnt even know what to say but HERE WE FUCKING GO AGAIN :cry2: im off for bit ladies no af as yet but she be here soon lets hope sooner rather than later oh and the test was done with fmu this morning its defo over, please remove me for :bfp: megg huns and speak to u all soon i need a break im past gutted now! :(


----------



## Vickieh1981

I'm so sorry Charliemarina. It sucks to see those two lines and get your hopes up only to have them dashed.

AFM - temp dropped again today so I know I am out this month.


----------



## debgreasby

So sorry Patsy, :hug:


----------



## Tulip

Sorry Patsy darling xx


----------



## Megg33k

Almost everything I've read today is awful. Maybe I should just stay have stayed asleep. I'm so sorry, Patsy! :hugs:

Nik - If it wasn't for your scan going so well... I think I'd write today off already at 10am! Congrats on that though! It's really great and the only thing keeping me from stroking out right now I think!


----------



## Ava Grace

Hey megg, can you add me to your list please. I had my mc april 5th 2010 and a previous one april 7th 2006.

This is a really great thread. It gave me hope reading it. 

Thank you


----------



## Amos2009

So sorry Patsy :(


----------



## Megg33k

Sure Ava!


----------



## shaerichelle

:hugs: To Charlie and Patsy.


----------



## BizyBee

Sorry girls. :hugs:


----------



## dawny690

Sorry girls :hugs: xxxx


----------



## maratobe

sorry girls for your losses :hugs::hugs:
welcome ava!!!


----------



## groovygrl

:hugs: so very sorry patsy

welcome ava I'm so sorry for your loss too:hugs:


----------



## mamaxm

hey girls, had a chem last week, i'd love to join :hugs: what a great idea for a thread thank you.


----------



## Sydd

Can I squeeze in as well please ladies :) 

mc 24/02/10 

:)


----------



## mamaxm

oh sydd love your picture :)


----------



## shaerichelle

:hugs: girls


----------



## LunaBean

Can you take my bfp out plz, again :cry:


----------



## Ava Grace

:hugs: Oh lizzie_moon i'm so sorry hun.:hugs:


----------



## Sydd

Thanks mamaxm :)
My bump before was named baby hippo :)


----------



## EpdTTC

Well...I never thought I would be saying that I got my BFP this month, but I am pregnant:baby:! Very cautiously so...my hcg went up from 8 on Friday at 12 dpo to 20 this am. I am 14dpo today. I am excited that my number more than doubled in 48 hours but also worried a bit as 20 is still kind of a low number for being 14 dpo. Maybe I implanted late...maybe that was the little bit of bleeding I had on Thursday night? I don't know but I am some odd combination of shocked, thrilled, and scared as hell. I go back on Friday to have my levels checked again (to see if the pregnancy appears viable-I hate that word), and if things are looking okay, I am going to have to start on a medication-injections, a blood thinner. I don't know if I mentioned this but after my mc they did some tests and discovered I have thrombophilia which means my blood clots easily so I will have to give myself injections-every single day of my pregnancy to improve my chances and to help prevent miscarriage from the thrombophilia. I can't imagine giving myself a shot once, let a lone everyday for 9 months but you will hear no complaining here-I will do whatever it takes! :thumbup:So, all we can do is wait and see!

I'm so scared-I know many of you can feel me on this one....not sure if I should have you add me yet or wait until Friday to see how things are progressing...but did want to share the news!
Erin


----------



## cla

congrats hun:happydance::happydance:


----------



## Megg33k

I'll make the updates! Sorry to the new girls with losses! :hugs: A big :hugs: to you, Lizzie!

Erin - Its up to you whether I wait or not! I'm always inclined to want to post it... but its your decision!


----------



## Tulip

Congratulations Epd.... got everything crossed for you! :hugs:


----------



## BizyBee

Sorry for your losses girls. :hugs:

Congrats Epd!


----------



## Jasa1911

Hi Hun, can I be added to the list please?

My last loss was Jacob at 18 weeks (Jan 28th 2010) - I class him as stilborn, the Doctors call him a miscarrige :-(

I have had 5 previous losses all before 9 weeks usually.

Hoping this will be our cycle..... fxs

Sorry for everyone elses losses, congrats on all the recent :bfp:s xxx


----------



## shaerichelle

:hugs: Lizzie

Congrats Erin.


----------



## Megg33k

Jasa... I didn't know about your little boy... I remember you getting your BFP though... I'm sooooo sorry! :hugs: I'll add you!


----------



## shaerichelle

:hugs: Jasa.


----------



## mamaxm

lizzie- big :hugs: so sorry..

erin, congrats!


----------



## selina3127

my cycles have become longer all of a sudden, have any of you had this happen? thanks in advance xxx


----------



## maratobe

mine became much longer after my losses....went from 28 to 45 + but then settled a bit down to 35....
hope yours comes down again hun


----------



## NatoPMT

Hi girls, I'd like in please

Im trying for my first baby, I had a mmc in March (ERPC 24 March) and I'm currently waiting for first af (don't like the sound of longer cycles, mind). This is the first time i have had an mc, just seeing the word 'mc' gives me the heebie jeebies

So, now i wait. Impatiently. 

Congrats to epd - corking news. 

Sorry to hear of your losses Jasa, and Im so sorry about Jacob - big hug


----------



## aussiettc

sorry to all the losses girls and congrats to the BFP hope everything goes well for you.


----------



## maratobe

can you take me off megg please??? :cry:


----------



## Megg33k

Yeah... I can... with great reluctance and sorrow! :hugs: I'm sooooo sorry! :cry:


----------



## Amos2009

Aww no Mara :cry: :hugs: So sorry


----------



## mamaxm

oh no mara :hugs: i'm so sorry.


----------



## Vickieh1981

Said it on the other thread but am so sorry Mara.

I wonder if anyone can help me. Maybe tmi. I posted last night to say af had arrived. Well I am not sure if she has. I had enough bleeding to fill half of a regular tampon (and it was black blood) and now nothing.

I don't know what is going on. I am worried this means something bad if I didn't get a proper period. I know there is still time - if I didn't put in the light bleeding for yesterday it would have me at 12dpo now. I didn't take my temp today as I thought af was here.

Anyone have any advice?


----------



## Megg33k

I wish I had advice on it, Vickie! :hugs:


----------



## Aerdrie

i'm so so sorry Mara. xxx


----------



## debgreasby

So sorry Mara :hug:


----------



## dawny690

Not sure vickie black sounds unusual maybe see a dr? Mara :hugs: xxxxx


----------



## Vickieh1981

Never mind - came back again now and turning red. I guess maybe it's very dark as it's some left over from the miscarriage or something.


----------



## dawny690

Sorry hun xxxx


----------



## selina3127

so sorry for all your losses girls xxxxxx


----------



## BizyBee

:hugs: So sorry girls. It saddens me to see our number going down. :cry:


----------



## shaerichelle

Me too I am saddened:cry:
:hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

Sadly... The number is going down again... :hugs: Posh!


----------



## mrsG5

Hi Megg, Can you change me to a BFP.

Sorry to all the girls who recently suffered a loss xx


----------



## NatoPMT

When i first read this thread, it was up to 47, its so horrible to see it going down 

Im so very sorry Mara.

And lovely news MrsG, lots of sticking stuff your way please


----------



## debgreasby

Congrats MrsG! xxx


----------



## Vickieh1981

BizyBee said:


> :hugs: So sorry girls. It saddens me to see our number going down. :cry:

Me too :cry:


----------



## NatoPMT

Vickieh1981 said:


> Never mind - came back again now and turning red. I guess maybe it's very dark as it's some left over from the miscarriage or something.

Vic it sounds normal and like an actual af:

_There really is no "normal" for this first period. It can be:

Very heavy (but not making you feel faint)
Very light (but more than spotting). There should be a fair amount when you wipe.
Terribly crampy, or not at all
Be heavy and drop off immediately to spotting
Be light and drop off to spotting
Spot for several days, stop, then come full-blown with heavier bleeding

These periods are not normal, and are not actually a period:

Light spotting that only spots for days on end
Light spotting that comes and goes
Heavy bleeding that makes you go through a pad every hour or two for more than a week._


----------



## sincerevon

Just joining in ladies! I'm SO happy for all the BFP's they keep me going. I need all the strength I can muster up to continue my hopes of having a little one.

And major :hugs: for all of the losses. I know how hard it is.

Megg, can you add me? I had a MC in January, 2010 (1). I had a weird cycle this month so I'm completely clueless about what CD I'm on.


----------



## puppymom32

sincerevon said:


> Just joining in ladies! I'm SO happy for all the BFP's they keep me going. I need all the strength I can muster up to continue my hopes of having a little one.
> 
> And major :hugs: for all of the losses. I know how hard it is.
> 
> Megg, can you add me? I had a MC in January, 2010 (1). I had a weird cycle this month so I'm completely clueless about what CD I'm on.

Welcome sincerevon,
So sorry for you loss, hope you cycle gets straightened out. :hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

Of course I'll change you to a BFP, MrsG! How great is that! :hugs: Congrats!!! Sorry about the lack of hoopla we usually have... its been a very somber 2 days or so! But, that's fantastic! :yipee:

sincerevon - Adding you! So sorry for your loss, honey! :hugs: My first AF after was stupidly light and only 3 days! So, I get it!


----------



## NatoPMT

I'll do a hoopla 

wooo hoooooooo MrsG

https://www.smileyslord.com/smileys/birthday-smiley-001.gif

https://www.smileyslord.com/smileys/birthday-smiley-001.gif

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!


----------



## NatoPMT

(dp, didnt mean to do 2 hooplas, even if ya deserves it MrsG)


----------



## WannaB

sincerevon said:


> Just joining in ladies! I'm SO happy for all the BFP's they keep me going. I need all the strength I can muster up to continue my hopes of having a little one.
> 
> And major :hugs: for all of the losses. I know how hard it is.
> 
> Megg, can you add me? I had a MC in January, 2010 (1). I had a weird cycle this month so I'm completely clueless about what CD I'm on.

Welcome Sincerevon, sorry about your loss hun.:hugs: A speeding sticky bfp to you soon, and may I say what a gorgeous lady you are, you take a very lovley piccie!:hugs:

Congrats MrsG, excellent work hun!:hugs:


----------



## NatoPMT

WannaB said:


> may I say what a gorgeous lady you are, you take a very lovley piccie!:hugs:

I thought that too. 

sorry for your loss S, and i have had 10 positive opks in a row, so defo know what you mean about cycles up the swanny


----------



## Megg33k

Haha! Yes! She definitely deserves our normal hoopla! The last few days... really a bit more than that even... they've been super somber for the ladies who have been here for 196 pages, watching, following, cheering, hoping, congratulating, and now it seems there's been a lot more tears than cheers lately!

Its sort of interesting how my PMA seems to follow the mood of BnB sometimes... I'll be very excited and positive when good things are happening to other people... and then when it seems to be going the other way, I get very negative and think that its impossible for things to work out for the best in my life! No matter how irrational that is... I see it happen over and over again. So, it's been a hard few days with that in mind too.

Edit: sincerevon - They're right! You do take a lovely pic! I noticed immediately and forgot to say anything!


----------



## NatoPMT

Megg33k said:


> Its sort of interesting how my PMA seems to follow the mood of BnB sometimes... I'll be very excited and positive when good things are happening to other people... and then when it seems to be going the other way, I get very negative and think that its impossible for things to work out for the best in my life! No matter how irrational that is... I see it happen over and over again. So, it's been a hard few days with that in mind too.

thats defo true, and also very indicative of why things do need to be kept positive espec given your mini bump - then of course the lovely ladies who are going through it right now need their friends support, i think theres no way round feeling the same as those around you, going through similar experiences with similar fears and hopes.


----------



## puppymom32

mrsG5 said:


> Hi Megg, Can you change me to a BFP.
> 
> Sorry to all the girls who recently suffered a loss xx


Congrats MrsG :happydance::happydance::happydance::flower:


----------



## sunshinegirl

Ladies sadley I am back. Thankyou for adding my second angel to the list. Tomorrow I go for the final step the horrible D&C. 
I was wanting to know your thoughts. Even though I am still greiving should I wait to try again or jump straight in and just go for it. Last time I waited 2 mths and I still didn't carry to term. So what is the best way???? what are your thoughts ladies??? xx


----------



## Amos2009

Oh no....sorry Sunshine. I will give you my opinion- it really depends on how you feel. If your doctor clears you physically, then there is no reason you can't try. You just have to feel it in your heart and mind that you are doing the right thing for you. I think that is very important. 
Congrats MrsG5----finally some postive news!!!
Signed on today and couldn't believe what all has happened the past few days :(


----------



## Firedancer41

sunshinegirl said:


> Ladies sadley I am back. Thankyou for adding my second angel to the list. Tomorrow I go for the final step the horrible D&C.
> I was wanting to know your thoughts. Even though I am still greiving should I wait to try again or jump straight in and just go for it. Last time I waited 2 mths and I still didn't carry to term. So what is the best way???? what are your thoughts ladies??? xx

Sunshine, I am so very sorry for your loss.

I think only you can know in your heart if and when you are ready again. Whatever you choose will be what's best for you. :hugs:


----------



## Firedancer41

Congrats Mrs G!


----------



## Vickieh1981

I'm so sorry you are back here sunshine girl


----------



## shaerichelle

:hugs: Sunshine


----------



## Megg33k

Sorry to see you back, sunshine... but I saw it posted in PAL! :( I'm so sorry about your new loss! :hugs: Honestly, I think Amos is right... Its whatever you feel you can do! 

Amos - Yeah... lots of sad going around on BnB right now...


----------



## aussiettc

:hugs: sunshine 

congratulations MrsG:happydance:

praying that we have a happy next few days


----------



## maratobe

soo sorry sunshine! :hugs::hugs:

congrats MrsG!! xxx


----------



## KatienSam

We have been knocked down a little at the moment we need to pick up our PMA and get some more good news flowing! Sometimes we have to take a step backwards to get our leap forwards in life.

:flower:

Its coming up to pee on an OV stick time for me, im so excited, i just want to pee on something! Fingers crossed our BFP number goes way beyond the 50 mark by the end of the month!

xxx


----------



## sar35

hi Megg, can you add me please, one mc on 8/1/10


----------



## doddy0402

oh no!!! haven't been able to get on for a couple of days and there is so much sad news!!
my heart goes out to you all with losses!x
but congrats to the bfps...you can keep our pma alive!xxx


----------



## Megg33k

Adding you, Sar! :hugs: Glad to see you here!

Katie - Woohoo for peeing on something!


----------



## padbrat

So sorry to read about all the terrible losses and baby angels. :cry:

But happy to read that hopfully some angels are sticking with us here in earth xx


----------



## debgreasby

:hug: sunshine

Dh should have been on nights next week at OV time, but now he is doing a first aid course instead so he will be home! On course from 9 - 4.30 and getting paid usual shift money of 12 hours! Yay!

It would seem everyone's PMA has taken a serious battering over the last few weeks, so, your mission for today is to find 1 positive thought, and repeat it to yourself until you believe it!

My positive thought is - i'm doing all i can!!!


----------



## Vickieh1981

My positive thought for today is that my period is here properly now so hopefully will be all cleared out and good ready for a little bean next month.


----------



## padbrat

Good for you Vickie xx

My positive thought is: No news is good news


----------



## EpdTTC

Hugs Mara, my heart hurts for you.


Sunshine-sorry for your losses. I say if you're feeling up to it-go for it. I tried right after my mc and while I didn't get preg that cycle, it did give me hope to be back in the game so to speak.

Congrats MrsG

I'm doing ok-got a positive on a clearblue digi the past two days so I am hoping that means my number is going up from the 20 I had on Sunday. I don't have many symptoms though, aside from being tired, super thirsty, and hungry. I'm so scared. I will know more on Friday after blood work. Friday cannot come soon enough!


----------



## Beadette

Deb, loving the positive thoughts - mine is 'I'm lucky to have such wonderful friends'


----------



## padbrat

Good positive thought Beadette x


----------



## debgreasby

Thinking of you Nina xxx :hug:


----------



## Megg33k

Epd - When am I adding you?

Love this positive thought thing!!!

My positive thought: Positive tests and no bleeding... No REAL reason to be worried.

You know, I almost wasn't able to come up with anything... I'm such a wreck sometimes!


----------



## Amos2009

Megg33k said:


> Epd - When am I adding you?
> 
> Love this positive thought thing!!!
> 
> My positive thought: Positive tests and no bleeding... No REAL reason to be worried.
> 
> You know, I almost wasn't able to come up with anything... I'm such a wreck sometimes!

Ok...so enquiring minds want to know. When are you going for your first scan???


----------



## EpdTTC

Megg-I LOVE your positive thought! I think I will adopt that mantra for the next two days! I think that if my numbers are where they should be on Friday that I will have you add me then! I actually got my BFP on 4/11/10 but I'm scared to count my chickens before they hatch so to speak. So tempting tho because I do want to set a positive tone for my little bean!


----------



## Nixilix

hey. can you add me to the list. I mc last week and am trying again xxx


----------



## debgreasby

Sorry for your loss :hug:


----------



## dawny690

Im hoping to test tomorrow :D xxxx


----------



## Megg33k

Amos2009 said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> Epd - When am I adding you?
> 
> Love this positive thought thing!!!
> 
> My positive thought: Positive tests and no bleeding... No REAL reason to be worried.
> 
> You know, I almost wasn't able to come up with anything... I'm such a wreck sometimes!
> 
> Ok...so enquiring minds want to know. When are you going for your first scan???Click to expand...

I gave in and used my last FRER this afternoon before calling to set an appointment... I know they usually require confirmation via urine test in the office... and I wanted to see where I stood. It was as bad (and a little worse) than my 14 and 19dpo tests. By doctor's standards, I will not be considered pregnant... So, I'm pretty well done with the whole thing. I feel like a big freaking liar right now... and I'm not going to keep fighting to make anyone believe I'm pregnant. Who knows... Maybe I'm not! At 7.5 weeks, the test cannot possibly look like this no matter how freaking weak and stupid my urine is. So, I'm done with it all. I don't mean to bring this thread down... but... I just don't have the energy to keep trying to believe when it seems like such a long shot right now. I might not be on much... but I'll keep the front page updated as much as often as I can.


----------



## debgreasby

:hug: Meg, you really need to demand some answers from your doctors!


----------



## dawny690

Oh megg sweetheart hope its just a fluke and you still are pg I have heard the hormone in urine can decrease at your sort of stage so FX xxxxx


----------



## Vickieh1981

Megg33k said:


> Amos2009 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> Epd - When am I adding you?
> 
> Love this positive thought thing!!!
> 
> My positive thought: Positive tests and no bleeding... No REAL reason to be worried.
> 
> You know, I almost wasn't able to come up with anything... I'm such a wreck sometimes!
> 
> Ok...so enquiring minds want to know. When are you going for your first scan???Click to expand...
> 
> I gave in and used my last FRER this afternoon before calling to set an appointment... I know they usually require confirmation via urine test in the office... and I wanted to see where I stood. It was as bad (and a little worse) than my 14 and 19dpo tests. By doctor's standards, I will not be considered pregnant... So, I'm pretty well done with the whole thing. I feel like a big freaking liar right now... and I'm not going to keep fighting to make anyone believe I'm pregnant. Who knows... Maybe I'm not! At 7.5 weeks, the test cannot possibly look like this no matter how freaking weak and stupid my urine is. So, I'm done with it all. I don't mean to bring this thread down... but... I just don't have the energy to keep trying to believe when it seems like such a long shot right now. I might not be on much... but I'll keep the front page updated as much as often as I can.Click to expand...


Don't give up sweetie. If you have had a test that is showing positive and no bleeding chances are things are fine.

My friend (one of the mums at my sons school) never had a positive test.

She tested so many times as she had just had a baby and her period didn't come back. She felt totally pregnant but the tests always said not. She went to the doctor who did their own tests that were also negative so told her that her feelings were obviously wrong. They made her feel so stupid about it.

In the end she went back to the dr and said whatever you think I know I am pregnant as I can feel the baby moving now so they sent her to the hospital for a scan and she was 22 weeks gone. She never once got a positive test in that pregnancy.

I think you need to demand a scan or something though.


----------



## Beadette

Meg, Think of my friend J! 5 negative tests over months - absolutely snowy white negative tests - no symptoms - periods! went doctors because of problems with her bowels - 34 weeks pregnant!! Oh yes!

Don't give up hope babs xxxxx


----------



## maratobe

awww megg sweet heart please dont give up!!
:hugs::hugs: anything is possible sweety and you know that!!
im thinking and praying for you, lots of love!!
xxxx :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Dazed

I'm sorry your having a hard time Megg.:hugs: If I were you I would try to sneak in an appt with the Dr. I know when I started bleeding I insisted on getting in (I know your not bleeding). Until then, keep your hopes high and don't give up!


----------



## Mummytofour

Megg hunni
Can't manage to paste the link, but have a look at first trimester and search for a thread, "7 weeks pregnant and faint line".
Apparently this is mega common and the tests can actually show completely negative the further on you are!
You n hubs are fine hunni. Just wait til the kicks start, then you will be worrying if he/she is going either get wedged under your ribs or push a foot right out of your lady bits!!! LOL!!!


----------



## sunshinegirl

Hi guys thankyou for all your kind thoughts. Yesterday went as well as it can not in much pain at the moment. 
Going away for a week with my mum in may so might start trying when I get back when I'm rested.

Megg I used to work with a girl who had 3 children and couldn't get a positive test with any of them. Not even at the docs. Don't give up hope....x


----------



## EpdTTC

Megg-I hope you can get some confirmation at the Dr to put your mind at rest. I can relate to all of the fear-I poas everyday just to make sure bean is still there. If my line is a little faint or I'm not sure if it's getting darker-it makes me so scared and so upset. I need to stop doing that to myself! I am still very hopeful for you that things with baby are going just fine in there. Please keep us posted. We are all sending lots of love and hope and peace your way.


----------



## shaerichelle

Megg, honey I am so so sorry, please go to the doctor. tell them you had a positive test and now its lighter and you want a blood test. They should do that for you

:hugs: You can msg me anytime.


----------



## puppymom32

Big Hugs Megg!!!


----------



## Megg33k

Hey, girls... I just got all your messages! Thanks! :hugs:

Honestly, I think I'm just going to do what Vickie's friend did. I'm going to keep taking my prenatal vitamins... I don't have any bad habits that could harm a pregnancy... So, I'm just going to go about my life for a while. I honestly think its the best decision for my mental state... My husband agrees that its the best decision for now... And, if I end up getting beaten up from the inside, then I'll go make some demands. If not... Well, I would start to bleed eventually. That's just the way it works. So, that's that. I am going to try to be offline a bit more though... not completely... I'll check in once or twice a day! :hugs: to you all!


----------



## sar35

Megg33k said:


> Amos2009 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> Epd - When am I adding you?
> 
> Love this positive thought thing!!!
> 
> My positive thought: Positive tests and no bleeding... No REAL reason to be worried.
> 
> You know, I almost wasn't able to come up with anything... I'm such a wreck sometimes!
> 
> Ok...so enquiring minds want to know. When are you going for your first scan???Click to expand...
> 
> I gave in and used my last FRER this afternoon before calling to set an appointment... I know they usually require confirmation via urine test in the office... and I wanted to see where I stood. It was as bad (and a little worse) than my 14 and 19dpo tests. By doctor's standards, I will not be considered pregnant... So, I'm pretty well done with the whole thing. I feel like a big freaking liar right now... and I'm not going to keep fighting to make anyone believe I'm pregnant. Who knows... Maybe I'm not! At 7.5 weeks, the test cannot possibly look like this no matter how freaking weak and stupid my urine is. So, I'm done with it all. I don't mean to bring this thread down... but... I just don't have the energy to keep trying to believe when it seems like such a long shot right now. I might not be on much... but I'll keep the front page updated as much as often as I can.Click to expand...

awww megg! what are u gonna do? did you go to the docs? .... wtf is going on though, u need to go see someone:hugs:


----------



## fluffyblue

Im pissed of ! AF is coming 3 days early !!

Why cant it just be normal - on the upside I get to try again 3 days early lol !!


----------



## debgreasby

boo to AF!!!


----------



## NatoPMT

sorry youre getting such confusing messages meg - i hope very hard with scrunched up face that it works out for ya


----------



## dawny690

[admin removed] ;)


----------



## Nixilix

its all been removed thankfully xx


----------



## Wobbles

Some posts removed girls ;)

It was Crypto again *yawn* I use to be shocked how grown women can be so immature and playground like.

Onwards ...


----------



## fluffyblue

I know dawny and I agree !! I love my ticker to lol, i have an idea who it is i mean one post ?? !!


----------



## fluffyblue

THanks wobbles xx


----------



## Vickieh1981

Thanks for removing that wobbles. It was not nice. I don't know who that person is as am new but it's mean.


----------



## Wobbles

Megg knows

Its a bunch of silly little girls. Don't worry x


----------



## dawny690

Thanks wobbles hun :hugs: xxxx


----------



## Lamburai1703

Megg I am so sorry you're feeling unsure. I still cannot believe that doctors where you are are so utterly unwilling to help in any way! I will give credit to the NHS here as I have already had 2 blood tests and 1 scan and I am not even six weeks yet. I think you should move to the uk. Then we can all give you hugs for real.


----------



## Beadette

Thanks for dealing with the div's Wobbles! Can't beleive some people think its appropriate to come on a board like this when we've suffered losses and abuse people - Crypto has issues!!! I had to really stop myself from going nuts! I don't want a ban! lol


----------



## debgreasby

Bum, i missed it! Grr to stupid ppl.

Is anyone else fed up of living their life in 2 week chunks?? Waiting to Ov...waiting to test....bah it's doing my head in!

On a lighter note, my 18 month old daughter decided to open the front door and run off down the street! Luckily i noticed and she was only out for about 2 minutes, but god i felt sick! And to add to her naughtiness, she has drawn all over my living room wall with pencil!! Bless her, shes lucky she's so cute!

:hug: to everyone xxxx


----------



## Beadette

OMG i though it was in her bedroom not in your lounge! ha ha ha! bless her cottons! and i bet you had a nervous breakdown at her running off! what a day hun xxxxx


----------



## debgreasby

yeah lol, will be glad when today is done! 

Just hoping it rubs off! Typical, 4 kids in the house, plenty of pencils, no rubbers!!!


----------



## Megg33k

Wow! I miss so much when I'm not here! :rofl: I have no idea what was said... and I'm TOTALLY okay with that!

Thanks, Wobbs! :hugs:


----------



## Beadette

You need wipe clean paint hun! lol x x x


----------



## Megg33k

Btw, Dawn... Thanks for whatever you said that had to be removed... I've been told it was sticking up for me, and I appreciate it! :hugs:

And, Nina... Don't get banned on my account, please! :hugs: I'd miss you far too much!


----------



## puppymom32

Awww Debs she is a cutie but sounds like a handful LOL. I agree so tired of living in 2 week incraments. Its starting to get too me tooo much.


----------



## debgreasby

Will keep everything crossed for you hunni xx


----------



## Vickieh1981

Quite a few of us replied sticking up for you hun but the replies were removed as they quoted the original post.


----------



## dawny690

Yes we all stuck up for you megg hun as your well loved and respected and we didnt like some cow coming in here and trying to act funny :grr: hope your ok hun? xxxx


----------



## aussiettc

wow i missed lots by the look of it. i am only allowed on twice a day at most so thats what you get.

Deb - i'ld love to live in two week increments i'm currently in random increments which i feel personally is worse cause it gets my hopes up only ot be let down teribbly. 

So can some one look at my chart and tell me what they think. I'm so down at the momnet i'm not sure whatt to do


----------



## Megg33k

Not sure about the chart... I mean, its not too much later than when you O'd last cycle... Maybe its still coming! :hugs:

I'm okay.. Thanks! And, thanks to all of you who stood up for me! I wasn't trying to single Dawn out... Its just the only one I could see, iykwim! I never thought any of you would be like... "Oh? Really? Interesting! I think you're right about all those awful things you just said!" :rofl:

Anyway, I won't derail anymore! Just :hugs: to you all!!

Deb - OMG @ your daughter! I missed that the first time! :shock:


----------



## sincerevon

Hi everyone! Sorry I've been gone. I just found out that my neighbor is pregnant, and we both started to TTC together in November. I'm happy for her, but sad that my bean didn't make it.

Megg, honey! I hope everything works out for you, I'm sending SUPER STICKY dust your way!

Sorry if a bit of TMI, but my nips have been hurting SO badly!! Bra on, bra off, doesn't matter. And they aren't just sore to the touch, they are just plain SORE! Drives me crazy.

:hugs: ladies! I really hope that everything works out for us!

And thank you all for your nice comments about my pic! You're all so wonderful!


----------



## Megg33k

Thanks, sincerevon! I appreciate it! 

Sore nips could be good... Where are you in your cycle?


----------



## padbrat

Ohhhhh I have missed so much on this thread...

Megg I am so sorry that you are not confident in your pregnancy. IMHO you have to do whatever you think is best in this respect - you know your own body and will always make the best choices. :hugs:

Who is this wierdo person? I missed what they put, but it doesn't sound very pleasant!:nope:


----------



## Megg33k

Hey, padbrat! LOL

Thanks! :hugs: I'm trying to keep some confidence... Low days are just really low for me. I'm still planning to just keep on keeping on for a while longer... Hoping for kicks rather than the witch! I figure those are my 2 choices! Countdown to one of them winning! Ha!

The "weirdo person" is someone who has disliked me for quite a long time... She's a banned member who made a new account to get a few digs in at me. Its nothing new. Just ignore it. I'm sure it wasn't pleasant though... I didn't see it... but it's never pleasant! LOL


----------



## sincerevon

Thanks Megg! I'm on CD 25. I'm crossing my fingers! I just wish I knew for sure when I ov'd. I had a dream last night that I got a :bfp: but I had just finished watching a show on TV about babies, so that might have caused it :shrug:. Who knows? 

Also, whoever that person is that has a problem with you is completely NUTS! I mean, what's there not to like about you? Usually when people act like that, they have serious issues. But no worries, we are all here for you! I have a feeling that your bean is doing just fine, and I don't blame you for wanting to wait it out. :hugs:


----------



## puppymom32

Ohhh Sincerevon,
I too had a dream last night that I got a BFP. I did like 6 FRER and saw the lines so I did a digi just to verify and they all said pregnant. I hope its a good sign. FXXX for you babes.


----------



## KatienSam

with all my pregnancies i have had a dream before that i have a BFP! hope its a good sign!

I start pee'ing on the OV sticks as of sunday. Sooo excited, hope i O though, it would be my luck if i didnt even O this month :( But i WILL - come on the Ov!

I missed the post too but they obviously have mental issues.

xxx


----------



## Megg33k

Thanks, sincerevon! :hugs:

I hope both of your dreams are a reality ASAP! :dust:

Edit: Woohoo for getting to pee on things, Katie! :hugs: Haha! You WILL O! Just keep your head up!


----------



## sincerevon

I had a bit of a scare this morning. I went to the restroom, and I had the urge to do a quick CP check, and I noticed light pink spotting (internal only, non on the TP). It freaked me out, I had a bit of cramping along with it also. I thought for sure that AF had come to ruin my hopes.

I've been checking throughout the day, and it's pretty much gone now. I really hope it was an IB!!!!!!!!!!!! Please, please, please!!!

puppymom - I hope this is our month!!!!!


----------



## puppymom32

sincerevon said:


> I had a bit of a scare this morning. I went to the restroom, and I had the urge to do a quick CP check, and I noticed light pink spotting (internal only, non on the TP). It freaked me out, I had a bit of cramping along with it also. I thought for sure that AF had come to ruin my hopes.
> 
> I've been checking throughout the day, and it's pretty much gone now. I really hope it was an IB!!!!!!!!!!!! Please, please, please!!!
> 
> puppymom - I hope this is our month!!!!!

So glad the pink is gone FXXX it is an IB.


----------



## NatoPMT

that sounds promising sincerevon.... lets get us some good news (via you)


----------



## Megg33k

Ooh! Definitely sounds promising! Let's hope it was IB! :D


----------



## EpdTTC

Depressing post alert...sorry...don't wanna ruin the good PMA going on for those that are in a good space right now. Just wanted to share....

Bad news I'm afraid. I don't even know what to say. I am sick with sadness.

The good news, if you can call it that at this point is that my hcg went up to 175-it more than doubled every 48 hours since Sunday. I was so focused on hcg that I didn't even worry about anything else. Sadly, as it turns out my progesterone dropped from 13 on Sunday to only 3 today. Considering the fact that I am already (and have been since ovulation) on progesterone suppositories-this is extremely low and carries with it a very poor prognosis. My doctor said I will more than likely miscarry. He said I can stay on the progesterone and have my levels rechecked on Sunday and then probably one day next week, but that I should not get my hopes up and that most of the time a pregnancy with a progesterone level under 10 ends in miscarriage. 

I don't know why this is happening to me again. My Dr said that assuming this ends in a loss, that I will have had two losses with my donor and may want to consider having genetic testing done on him. Perhaps it is something with his sperm or the combination of the two of us together. Seeing as though my insurance will not cover thousands of dollars worth of genetic tests for my donor, that is probably not going to happen. I don't know what I will do. I don't want to keep using the same donor if it is only going to result in repeated miscarriages but I can't afford genetic testing. I hate to find a new donor because my donor is damn near perfect. I could switch donors and still end up in the same boat again. I fear that all of my eggs are bad or that there is something wrong and I will never be able to carry a baby to term. BTW-my doctor said that the reason for my low progesterone this pregnancy is NOT because I have a progesterone problem but rather because the pregnancy is not viable (in other words the embryo likely has something wrong with it) and as a result it is not sending the proper message to my corpus luteum to make progesterone. I guess it's like my body knows something is wrong so it is not creating the progesterone to support a pregnancy that I guess should not be supported. I don't know. I won't pretend I understand anything at this point but I will say that I am feeling very hopeless right now. Only a miracle will save my little bean-which is really sad to me, especially with the increasing levels of hcg-it's like I feel like he/she is trying to hang on in there. It also sucks because I have pregnancy symptoms-very tired, thirsty, queasy, and have heartburn. I don't know if things will happen quickly or if hcg will continue to rise for a while. Dr said that another possibility is that it is ectopic. Ugh. I guess I will likely know more by this time next week, but as of now, it looks like I am waiting to miscarry. Looks like the only thing I will be having you add is another loss.

Horribly broken-hearted:sad2:,
Erin


----------



## maratobe

:hugs: Epd xxx


----------



## Megg33k

Oh, Erin! Sweetheart! I'm SOOOOOOO sorry! :hugs: I wish I knew what to say... I'm hoping that maybe there's some chance still... even if it's maybe not entirely logical to hope! I can't help it! :hugs:


----------



## shaerichelle

Oh Erin :hugs: darling


----------



## NatoPMT

Erin, im absolutely gutted for you

If this isnt going to work for you, how you are feeling today is not how you may be feeling when youve had some time to process your current position. I know this is something you have thought and thought and talked about, but your feelings will develop as you find out more answers - right now you have to get through the shock and grief and then you can start to consider your position with your donor. 

im praying for a miracle for you petal xxx


----------



## debgreasby

huge :hug: Erin, will keep on hoping for a good outcome xxx


----------



## Vickieh1981

I am so sorry Erin. I can only hope that the progesterone levels will go higher by Sunday.


----------



## Nixilix

:hugs: erin xx

megg not sure if you saw my post requesting to be added - obviously i know you have more important things on your mind at the min, so if you can add me when you can, that would be fab. thanks for the support guys. shame we have to meet in such crappy circumstances :( :hugs:


----------



## sincerevon

Erin, I'm SO sorry hun! I hope everything works out, I have my fingers crossed for you!


----------



## Megg33k

Rachel (assuming that's your name Nixilix?) - I totally missed it, actually! I'll add you now! :hugs:


----------



## Nixilix

Thank you hun :) :hugs:


----------



## Chimpette

Hi,

Didn't know if you wanted to update mine.

We were told another MMC on 13th April, which is my 2nd one.

Fingers crossed for 3rd time the charm

xx


----------



## 2016

Don't know how long this will last as its my first cycle after the ectopic last month....but I got a positive today at 9dpo. What a shame all the fun and excitement of a bfp is gone for me :nope:


----------



## sincerevon

Congrats 2016!! Megg, can you add me? I just got my :bfp: today!!


----------



## Firedancer41

Congrats 2016 and Sincerevon!!!


----------



## Megg33k

Chimpette - Oh, hun! :hugs: I'm so sorry!!! :cry:

2016 - I saw that... I'm going to since you're okay with it! I have everything crossed that its sticky AND in the right place! :hugs:

sincerevon - Wow! Newcomer's luck! Yay! Congrats, honey! :hugs:


----------



## doddy0402

woo hoo for both sincerevon and 2016, fingers crossed for your sticky beanies!
so sorry chimpette, I really do hope that 3rd time is lucky for you.xxx


----------



## Megg33k

I know its not been posted in this specific thread yet.. but :hugs: to Lucia! :cry:


----------



## Tasha

:hugs::hugs: to the girls with losses.

Congrats to the girls with the new bfp's.

Erin I have everything crossed for you :hugs:

Megg, everything crossed for you too :hugs:


I am here, just reading, don't have much to say CD58 so stuck in limbo. And it is 4 weeks tomorrow (Sunday) until Honey's 3rd birthday, I hate this time of year, do not cope well at all.


----------



## EpdTTC

Congrats 2010 and Sincerevon!

Quick update...started having some cramping early this morning...some brownish spotting (looks like old gunk and some thick egg white cervical mucus) so I called my doc and he wanted me to come in. Did an ultrasound-too early to see anything. Took blood. My hcg went up from 175 yesterday to 252 today. Progesterone was 4. He still thinks I am going to miscarry and said I could stop taking the progesterone suppositories. I feel bad stopping them...I know I will likely still miscarry, I don't think I am disillusioned or anything but the hcg is doubling like it should and I feel like my little bean is holding on for dear life. I have to have my levels checked again on Tuesday to see if they are going down yet or still going up. Ectopic is still a possibility too I suppose. It is really hard to be pregnant and feel more pregnancy symptoms as hcg goes up and know that it is just a matter of time before I miscarry. It is so hard to get my work done right now. Just wanted to share. I welcome any thoughts...thanks for all of your support and for listening.


----------



## Megg33k

I don't think I could bring myself to stop with the progesterone until I knew 100%. At least you can't possibly kick yourself later for stopping them if you keep it up until the last possible moment. But, I always hope for things to go right for everyone despite whatever odds! I'm bad at giving up! :hugs:

Thanks, Tasha! :hugs:


----------



## KatienSam

MASSIVE :hugs: to those who have had bad news :cry:

and a big :happydance: to those who have had good news!

Im waiting to OV but i do intend on having a BFP to join the flurry we are going to have this month!

xx


----------



## Megg33k

I can't wait for your BFP news, Katie! :dust:


----------



## 2016

EpdTTC....I agree with Megg, I would keep taking the progesterone. It won't stop a mc if it is inevitable but it will help your bean if its fighting to hang on. :hugs:
Sorry you have to go through this. :flower:


----------



## aussiettc

so with such a up and down ttc journy it all just got to me a few days ago and i needed some time out.ATM i'm still waiting to O and on day 21 and its just a little annoying. after watching my friend 3 kids along with my 3 kids, i definaly want to have more kids and has given me a little more hope on this TTC journey. so thigs are looking clearer right now.


----------



## bellascar

Megg33K 

I lost my Little Angel on Tues, 13th April. It has taken me a few days to bring myself to write those words.:cry: I also had an early miscarriage in Feb. Can you please add me to the list.......I am hoping it will bring me luck like some of the others ladies who have since got their BFP's.

Thanks so much..........Zoe xxx:hugs:


----------



## Razcox

Can you add me now as well please? MMC at 8 weeks in friday 16th April :bfp: ASAP for me please! Thought maybe not this month i think my body may need a little rest :)


----------



## aussiettc

hugs to the newest girls with losses


----------



## bellascar

aussiettc said:


> hugs to the newest girls with losses

Hi Aussiettc, Thanks so much.........I feel so much more positive about TTC again after reading all these posts. It's wonderful to have so much support! :hugs:


----------



## Razcox

bellascar said:


> aussiettc said:
> 
> 
> hugs to the newest girls with losses
> 
> Hi Aussiettc, Thanks so much.........I feel so much more positive about TTC again after reading all these posts. It's wonderful to have so much support! :hugs:Click to expand...

It really does help to see so many ladies with :bfp:'s after losse and even better to see people in 2nd tri after losses. I have yet to make it to those hallowed shores yet!


----------



## bellascar

Razcox said:


> bellascar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aussiettc said:
> 
> 
> hugs to the newest girls with losses
> 
> Hi Aussiettc, Thanks so much.........I feel so much more positive about TTC again after reading all these posts. It's wonderful to have so much support! :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> It really does help to see so many ladies with :bfp:'s after losse and even better to see people in 2nd tri after losses. I have yet to make it to those hallowed shores yet!Click to expand...

Yes, it is a wonderful thing to have this site to turn to when I am feeling.......well, like crap!!! I am keeping my fingers crossed for you, myself and all the other gorgeous ladies who are waiting for their BFP's. STICKY BABY DUST TO EVERYONE!! :hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

:hugs: I'll get you girls added! I'm so sorry for your losses! :cry:


----------



## Kaylakin

Hi everyone,

I'm so sorry to hear about the recent losses - This thread has been hit with some bad news recently..but hopefully it is just a "bump" (mind the pun) in the road! Hang in there everyone and we'll be back in the game in no time! Keep up the positive thoughts though it is so hard sometimes... good luck to everyone!


----------



## BizyBee

Sorry for the recent losses. So sad. :cry:

Congrats on the newest bfp's. xx


----------



## puppymom32

So sorry for all the new losses. Big Hugs Ladies thinking of you.

Congrats sincerevon and 2016.


----------



## puppymom32

sincerevon said:


> Thanks Megg! I'm on CD 25. I'm crossing my fingers! I just wish I knew for sure when I ov'd. I had a dream last night that I got a :bfp: but I had just finished watching a show on TV about babies, so that might have caused it :shrug:. Who knows?
> 
> Also, whoever that person is that has a problem with you is completely NUTS! I mean, what's there not to like about you? Usually when people act like that, they have serious issues. But no worries, we are all here for you! I have a feeling that your bean is doing just fine, and I don't blame you for wanting to wait it out. :hugs:

Congrats Must of been the dream. FXX its a good sign for me too.


----------



## sincerevon

I really hope it's a sign for you! I thought it was so weird to have a :bfp: dream. Never had one before, just dreams of actually being pregnant. Sounds promising!!! Fingers crossed for you hun! :hugs:


----------



## Beadette

Hey Meggy,

Best update me on the first page now! :cry:

This fricking baby making lark is playing havoc with my mental health!:wacko:

Onwards and upwards - keep my BFP seat warm for me - I will be back soon I'm telling ya x x x x x x x x


----------



## puppymom32

So sorry Beadette!!! Hope you get your sticky BFP real soon Big Hugs.


----------



## Tulip

I'm saving your seat next to me Beadette, it has a constant supply of fresh tea. Big kisses.

C'mon ladies we ned more BFPs in here, who's testing next? xxxxxxx


----------



## EpdTTC

Hey...my Dr's office just called...my number went down from 252 on Saturday to 215 today. It's happening. Loss #2 4/19/10
:nope::sad2::nope::sad2::nope::sad2::nope::cry::sad2:


----------



## Rainbowpea

so sorry epdttc :hugs:


----------



## Firedancer41

Very sorry Epd :(


----------



## puppymom32

So sorry EPD BIG Hugs!!!


----------



## shaerichelle

Oh my Beadeatte and EPD :hugs:

Megg, please add #2 for me..April 15 It wasnt confirmed by test. But I know 100% I was.


----------



## Vickieh1981

I'm so sorry EPD and beadette. Huge hugs to you both.


----------



## Razcox

EPD and Beadeatte i am so sorry for your loss xxx :hug:


----------



## Nixilix

I'm so sorry for your losses girls xxxxx


----------



## Megg33k

I don't like this sort of updating! :cry: I'll get to it though! 

Big HUGE :hugs: to you all!!! xx


----------



## EpdTTC

Shannon and Beadette....sorry to hear we are in the same boat. It's a miserable boat to be in....wishing us all peace...healing...and hope


----------



## aussiettc

shannon, beadette and epd :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: to you all sorry you're going through this


----------



## debgreasby

Hugs epd xxx

Special hugs to Beadette, hate that you will be back here :( but you can keep me company!


----------



## Firedancer41

When my temp hadn't gone down this am, I took an HPT and to my surprise it was :bfp:
My only symptoms were PMS symptoms-lower back pain and a heachache-go figure!


----------



## dawny690

:yipee: firedancer congrats hun xxxxx


----------



## debgreasby

Yay Firedancer!! :happydance:


----------



## maratobe

woohoo congrat firedancer!!! :happydance: i think the pact is back in business!!


----------



## EpdTTC

Congrats Firedancer! So glad for you!


----------



## puppymom32

Congrats Firedancer. Awesome news.


----------



## BizyBee

Congrats firedancer!


----------



## Megg33k

Congrats, Lisa! :hugs: That's great! :yipee:


----------



## Nixilix

Congrats, its nice to see good news here. xxxx 

How are you megg?


----------



## NatoPMT

Von, 2016 and firedancer - i've got my party hat on at a jaunty angle - massive congratulations and lovely news!! 

I hate that the BFP count hasn't gone up much though - Im so, so sorry chimpette, erin and beadette. I hope that you are looking after yourselves and lots of love to you 

Hi Raz and Bella - hope youre both recovering and im sorry to hear about your losses.


----------



## bellascar

:hugs: to all the girls with loses.........we will get there girls!!!! xxx

Congrats Firedancer!! What wonderful news!!!


----------



## Vickieh1981

Excellent news firedancer. It's nice to see some good news - we have had a lot of bad on here lately.

AFM - I am seriously pissed off today. I am on day 9 having had my normal 4 day bleed and I bled again. Only for a few hours but am not sure what the implications are for when I will ovulate.


----------



## Tulip

Congratulations Lisa! :yipee: Excellent news! xx


----------



## BizyBee

Just thinking Megg, when is your first scan? Have you had HCG levels drawn yet? I peeked at your blog and love the things you purchased so far.


----------



## Vickieh1981

Tulip - how the hell did you get to be 9 weeks already??? Scary stuff. Why is it that other peoples pregnancies always go quicker than your own?


----------



## Beadette

Congrats firedancer


----------



## Megg33k

Nixilix - Good, thanks! You?

Bizy - Thanks about the purchases! Can't get anyone to do a blood draw for HCG... and no will book me in for a scan because I can't pass a confirmation urine test... So, I'm medically "not pregnant"... I'm waiting, taking prenatal vitamins, and keeping stress low. I'll work it out sooner or later! Thanks for asking! :hugs:


----------



## aussiettc

Firedancer congratulations sweety great to hear.

megg - thats gotta be so annoying, they wont do it so you can't confirm it, which means they wont do, thats the problems with people sometimes.


----------



## Megg33k

Yep... Vicious freakin' cycle! But, whatever! Honestly, I feel like utter shit tonight... I should be really happy about it... but it sounded better in theory! :(


----------



## KatienSam

Megg can you not pay for a private scan? Thats rediculous, go to the doc and say you havent had a period for over 2 months...

Sorry for the losses ladies xx

Congrats on the BFP's!

I got my first positive OPK last night :happydance: so hubby got a wink last night :rofl:


----------



## WannaB

Take me off the bfp list please, its a blighted ovum.


----------



## Beadette

Wanna.................:cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry:

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## maratobe

WannaB said:


> Take me off the bfp list please, its a blighted ovum.

:cry::cry::cry: awww sweetheart im soooo sorry!!!!:hugs::hugs:


----------



## NatoPMT

love to you wannab, I'm so very sorry.


----------



## Mummytofour

Oh goodness! Everytime I come on this thread it's heartbreaking at the moment!
Although firedancer is keeping us all going, well done girlie!! Woohoo!

So so sorry to all the losses girls. It makes my grumbles seem so insignificant!
I spotted for three days this cycle before af which never happened before, so I have given up trying for a while until I see my RE in May. Just can't handle the disappointment anymore.
GL to everyone and I'll still enjoy coming on and seeing your new BFPs!


----------



## aussiettc

oh wannaB :hugs::hugs:so sorry hope you are managing to come to terms with whats happening:hugs::hugs:

i've gotta try and convince DH to get up a bit of vaaa vrooommmmmmmm going on tonight. still have to get the bedding done to make sure we catch tthat eggy


----------



## Firedancer41

Wannabe, I'm so sorry :hugs:

Take me off as well-I realized last night I had read the test wrong..It was a +/- test, which I'd never used before. I saw 2 lines show up and jumped to conclusions. 
I'm finding a bit of spotting if I do a CP check-guess it's only a matter of time :sigh:


----------



## Razcox

Wanna B - So sorry for you loss XXX

Aussie - Good luck catching the eggy, its amazing how our DH can suddenly be a bit tired or not in the mood when its ov time!!

I am sat waiting for the doctor to call me back about going to work tomorrow. Had the terrible news at a scan last friday but not in any pain and the bleeding has more or less stopped now. I am a bag of mixed feelings about going back to work though. One the one hand i feel like such a lazy skiver because really its no worse then AF now so phyically i should be in work. On the other hand i feel really anxious about going back, facing everyone and having to go on the phones and deal with angrey customers (i work in a call center in customer service). I have hoildays booked all next week as its DHs birthday so it would only be a couple of days before the weekend . . . I just dont know what to do :cry:


----------



## Dazed

:nope:NOOOO, wannab and firedancer:cry:. I am so sorry girls.


----------



## bellascar

Very sorry WannaB and Firedancer...........:cry::cry:


----------



## shaerichelle

:hugs: WannaB
:hugs: firedancer


----------



## maratobe

:hugs: girls!! xxx


----------



## puppymom32

So so sorry ladies. I am just heartbroken for you both. Big Hugs.


----------



## debgreasby

:hug: WannaB, I'm so so sorry :(


----------



## Megg33k

Michelle... As I said before... I don't even know what to say! I never, ever in a million years expected to hear that from you. I'm SO sorry that this is happening! Big awkward :hugs: to you!

Lisa... OMG! I'm so sorry! :hugs: 

:cry: :cry: :cry:


----------



## dawny690

So sorry girls xxxx


----------



## tinybutterfly

*sad*

i'm so sorry girls!


----------



## jonnanne3

Sorry I am so late to reply to this post. Can you add my name? I have had 4 losses. The most recent being Feb 16. This is our first month back to kind of TTC. Thank you and I am so sorry for everyone in here who has experienced a loss. :hugs:


----------



## sincerevon

Wow ladies! :hugs: to EVERYONE.

I feel the need to sprinkle some :dust: in here!

:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:

There! That should do! Well, let's add another one for good measure...

:dust:


----------



## debgreasby

<< helps herself to a bucket or 2 of that dust, thanks!


----------



## puppymom32

I'm rolling around in it deb!!!


----------



## Josiejo

:shower: in the :dust:

So sorry for all your losses girls :hugs:

Feeling really crampy today but boobs are hurting so who knows? Did another test today :bfn: - but maybe still too early.

Jo x


----------



## Vickieh1981

Wow this is a depressing place to be right now. I Am so sorry wannaB and firedancer.

I can't believe how many losses we have had lately, it's just not right.

Megg - can you not find somewhere to do blood tests privately? I paid £32 and had my hcg done privately with Isabella as I wanted to check they were doubling properly.


----------



## Megg33k

Vickie - Everything here is "private"... US doesn't have national healthcare. Everywhere I've talked to is private... lol

I don't mean this negatively toward any of you... but could we keep questions about my pregnancy to PM for now? There's been so much sadness in here lately... Its making me feel awful talking about it with what so many wonderful women have been going through. I hope this isn't taken badly in any way... I would just feel more comfortable discussing it outside of this thread, and PM seems easiest. I honestly don't mind the questions... I just don't want to keep hijacking the thread with my own "woe-is-me" stuff. Thanks!

Love you all! :hugs:

(Edited to improve upon my wording!)


----------



## BizyBee

:hug: wannab and firedancer. :cry:


----------



## aussiettc

:hugs::hugs:girls i'm so sorry for your losses. my heart is breaking for you:hugs::hugs:


----------



## NatoPMT

megg, isnt the thread for everyone though, good and bad, including you? i shall not ask though. 

Im sorry firedancer, big hug to you and lots of love x


----------



## MinnieMone

Could I very cautiously add my BFP please, and my loss dates....

1 mmc Nov '09
1 mc March '10

BFP - Monday 20th April.

Good luck to everyone :happydance:


----------



## NatoPMT

im still excited money, i really am - i dont know what to do with myself, im so chuffed for ya xxxx


----------



## MinnieMone

Thank you Nato, you are such a sweetheart..... 

Fingers crossed you get your AF soon, so can start trying hun, you fell quickly last time eh, so there is no reason it wouldn't be that quick again.

x


----------



## Razcox

Congrats minni, sending lots of sticky bean dust your way :dust: xxxx


----------



## Vickieh1981

Sorry - didn't mean to upset you Megg. Will PM you.


----------



## debgreasby

Congrats Minni


----------



## jonnanne3

I guess this thread isn't for everyone. I am sorry for intruding. I was just trying to find somewhere I would belong. I have been here on this site for now a little over 2 years and never have I asked to belong somewhere and get totally ignored. I am not one who normally says things about stuff like this, but I thought this would be something a little more positive after losses and to help get peoples spirits up after a loss. I guess I was wrong. 
I have lost 4 babies with the most recent being in February and put ttc on the back burner for a couple of months. Then I saw this thread and thought that I might be able to connect with some people who have been there with me. This last one was extremely hard on us. (not that they all weren't) But this time we got to 9 weeks and we thought it would be ok. Then we found out there wasn't a heartbeat. We were devastated! I went to a dark place for a while and really didn't wasn't to talk about anything having to do with babies or pregnancy for a while. (Which is hard considering my oldest daughter is expecting our first grandbaby) Then I get up the courage to get out of my comfort zone to come and try something new, with a new support system and nothing. I have a journal and I have some fantastic friends here. Most are in the LTTTC part or have already had their babies. But since I have been on here, this is the first time I have been ignored. 
I am so happy for everyone who has had their bfp and is continuing a healthy pregnancy and I am so sad for those (including myself) who have lost their precious angels. I hope that everyone gets their precious baby very soon! 
I am sorry if I have offended anyone, but that is how I feel and this is where we are supposed to let it out. I just think for future reference, whoever starts threads with this much hope and sensitivity to it, you need to try and stay on top of it in order to not hurt peoples feelings.


----------



## Vickieh1981

jonnanne3 said:


> I guess this thread isn't for everyone. I am sorry for intruding. I was just trying to find somewhere I would belong. I have been here on this site for now a little over 2 years and never have I asked to belong somewhere and get totally ignored. I am not one who normally says things about stuff like this, but I thought this would be something a little more positive after losses and to help get peoples spirits up after a loss. I guess I was wrong.
> I have lost 4 babies with the most recent being in February and put ttc on the back burner for a couple of months. Then I saw this thread and thought that I might be able to connect with some people who have been there with me. This last one was extremely hard on us. (not that they all weren't) But this time we got to 9 weeks and we thought it would be ok. Then we found out there wasn't a heartbeat. We were devastated! I went to a dark place for a while and really didn't wasn't to talk about anything having to do with babies or pregnancy for a while. (Which is hard considering my oldest daughter is expecting our first grandbaby) Then I get up the courage to get out of my comfort zone to come and try something new, with a new support system and nothing. I have a journal and I have some fantastic friends here. Most are in the LTTTC part or have already had their babies. But since I have been on here, this is the first time I have been ignored.
> I am so happy for everyone who has had their bfp and is continuing a healthy pregnancy and I am so sad for those (including myself) who have lost their precious angels. I hope that everyone gets their precious baby very soon!
> I am sorry if I have offended anyone, but that is how I feel and this is where we are supposed to let it out. I just think for future reference, whoever starts threads with this much hope and sensitivity to it, you need to try and stay on top of it in order to not hurt peoples feelings.

I'm sorry you feel that way. The problem is that it is a fast moving thread and I know for me personally when I click it takes me to the last page so I have to remember where I had read from and then I might miss some posts.

Welcome to the thread. I am sorry for your losses, one loss is cruel but any more than that is just really hard to take.

I guess it must be a real jumble of emotions for you to be looking forward to your grandchild but dealing with your own losses too.


----------



## jonnanne3

Thank you Vickie for acknowledging me. It is very hard after so many losses. I had my 3 children with no complications what so ever and now that I am older (38) I am finding it harder and harder to even get pregnant! Much less carry one. I know that in time, it will happen. But until we have one, it is hard. Then I get on here and try to start again and I just kind of felt shunned. I know the threads are fast moving and it can be hard to keep up, but I would have thought someone would have said hi or something. 
Thank you again! 
Also I am so sorry about your loss. :hugs:


----------



## aussiettc

jonnanne3 said:


> I guess this thread isn't for everyone. I am sorry for intruding. I was just trying to find somewhere I would belong. I have been here on this site for now a little over 2 years and never have I asked to belong somewhere and get totally ignored. I am not one who normally says things about stuff like this, but I thought this would be something a little more positive after losses and to help get peoples spirits up after a loss. I guess I was wrong.
> I have lost 4 babies with the most recent being in February and put ttc on the back burner for a couple of months. Then I saw this thread and thought that I might be able to connect with some people who have been there with me. This last one was extremely hard on us. (not that they all weren't) But this time we got to 9 weeks and we thought it would be ok. Then we found out there wasn't a heartbeat. We were devastated! I went to a dark place for a while and really didn't wasn't to talk about anything having to do with babies or pregnancy for a while. (Which is hard considering my oldest daughter is expecting our first grandbaby) Then I get up the courage to get out of my comfort zone to come and try something new, with a new support system and nothing. I have a journal and I have some fantastic friends here. Most are in the LTTTC part or have already had their babies. But since I have been on here, this is the first time I have been ignored.
> I am so happy for everyone who has had their bfp and is continuing a healthy pregnancy and I am so sad for those (including myself) who have lost their precious angels. I hope that everyone gets their precious baby very soon!
> I am sorry if I have offended anyone, but that is how I feel and this is where we are supposed to let it out. I just think for future reference, whoever starts threads with this much hope and sensitivity to it, you need to try and stay on top of it in order to not hurt peoples feelings.

Hi jonnanne i'm sorry you feel like this. i have to admit that i've been so busy in my own world today with random + on test tht dont make sence that i totally missed your first post. i had to go back and look hard to find it. the last few days have been really upsetting on here as well as some members have lost their little ones again, also i'm sure that it may just be a time zone thing as well as people are from all over the place on here. PLease don't feel unwanted or unloved cause its not that way at all.

I'm so sorry for your losses it much be truely heartbreaking to go through that as many times as you have:hugs::hugs: I hope you feel welcomed now and if you want we can even be TTC buddies if you want.:thumbup:


----------



## Dazed

Hi Jonnanne3. Sorry for your losses. FYI- I don't ignore anyone, I just don't know what to say sometimes. I know the one thread I posted was in the MC support and got what I felt was a rude response. I know how you feel about being ignored. I don't feel it on here, but like Vickie said, some threads move very fast. There are so many some days being added, that one may be gone onto a new page before you know it. On that note.... WELCOME!!!


----------



## Vickieh1981

jonnanne3 said:


> Thank you Vickie for acknowledging me. It is very hard after so many losses. I had my 3 children with no complications what so ever and now that I am older (38) I am finding it harder and harder to even get pregnant! Much less carry one. I know that in time, it will happen. But until we have one, it is hard. Then I get on here and try to start again and I just kind of felt shunned. I know the threads are fast moving and it can be hard to keep up, but I would have thought someone would have said hi or something.
> Thank you again!
> Also I am so sorry about your loss. :hugs:

I think in some ways that makes it even harder to understand doesn't it?

I had four children and no miscarriages. Then in December I lost at 5 weeks and fell pregnant straight away with Isabella only to lose her as well.

It makes you wonder what is going on when you have had previous successful pregnancies. 

I don't know about anyone else but I was almost relieved when my period arrived as I am not looking forward to how terrifying I will find pregnancy next time but at the same time am desperate to be pg (I am sure that makes no sense lol).

I genuinely am sorry you didn't feel welcomed but hope you will do soon. Everyone on here is lovely and it wouldn't have been intentional. I have only been on here a few weeks but have found the girls very welcoming.


----------



## debgreasby

Sorry u felt ignored sweetie :hug:


----------



## dawny690

Hi Jo sorry you felt ignored hun I didnt see your first post so I didnt reply sorry :hugs: to you and :dust: for you too hun xxxx


----------



## jonnanne3

Thanks so much ladies. I really didn't mean to throw a bitch fit. I just have my moments and that was one of them. I have been really having a hadr time adjusting back to trying to even think about TTC again then when I do, I just.......... well I just didn't feel like I belonged anywhere. But thank you again for not being upset with me about my little tamtrum. Really, Dawn should know, that is not like me at all. 
I am really scared about ttc again at all. But as Vickie said too, I am very desparate. My husband doesn't have any biological children of his own. He has raised mine as if they were his (their father isn't present and hasn't been since 98) for the past 10 years. He is a FANTASTIC dad and I so want him to have that natural bond and that wonderful feeling of knowing your own child. I pray everyday that God will bless us with our precious child, but anytime I get that bfp, it scares the hell out of me! I try not to be too scared and try to ignore all the signs. With my last one I got the bfp on Jan 12 (CD24) and I called my OB and set up my first appt for Feb 25 (my birthday) then I started bleeding heavy on the 15th and I knew it was all over! But it wasn't! I stopped within 2 hours and it never came back. So the next day I took another hpt and it was super dark! So I had a blood test initially to confirm pregnancy and it came back at 25 so I called the doctor on Monday and they did another blood test. If I was still pregnant, the level should have been around 370, well it was like 400 something so that was fantastic! I did one more and it was up in the 800's. So I left it alone. I had a scan at 6 wks and the baby was measuring a week behind. The doctor wanted me to get a scan at 8 weeks. (By my calculations I was 8 wks 5 days and theirs was 8wks 2days) and when they scanned on Feb 15, there wasn't a heartbeat and I was measuring 6 wks 2 days. The baby just didn't make it at all. The baby was 2 weeks behind and that just wasn't good. So I scheduled a dnc for the next day as the bleeding had already started. 
So anyway, I am sorrry to bring anyone down in here. I just had not really told my story and I felt I needed to get it off my chest. I have had a hard time even talking about it or anything related to us ttc again and then this month I decided to call my fs again and tell him to put me back on Femara. So I started that again this month. I just told my hubby the other night and he is super excited! I am not charting as far as temping, but I am charting opks and femara and when we bd. 
So that is part of my story. I am sorry again if I brought anyone down. Good luck and I hope April/May are the month of :bfp:


----------



## BizyBee

Wow, this thread moves too fast for me!

:hi: Welcome Anne. I missed you!

Congrats mini!

Hope I didn't miss anything else.


----------



## jonnanne3

I have missed everyone too Jen. I just found this part of the forum (not that it wasn't always here, I just didin't come in) and I see all these ladies experiencing all the same thing we have and it was nice to have the feeling of not being alone in this struggle.


----------



## jonnanne3

Do I qualify to be added to the name list yet?


----------



## BizyBee

I agree. When everyone around me has no fertility problems, I often feel alone. Thankfully, we have others who can relate and help us get through it.


----------



## BizyBee

Yes, you would certainly qualify! However, Megg is in charge of updating and she hasn't been online as much. She adds names every few days.


----------



## NatoPMT

ach tantrums and me are very familiar with each other. 

sorry to hear about your losses JA, i'm 38 too - unfortunately you are in company that understands. 

(Mone, Im still pom pommimg all over the place - can open, pom poms everywhere)


----------



## Megg33k

Hey! I'm here! Sorry! I didn't mean to ignore you... I don't think I even saw your first post. I have a good explanation for WHY I might not have seen it... but I don't know if it will help! I go into my User CP each time I come on and I open each thread to the newest post in a new tab. I put my 2 threads in this section (this one and TTCAL Chart Stalkers Anonymous) as my last 2 tabs that I read... because they take more of my time than random journals and whatnot. If someone posts while I'm reading and then my post goes to the next page... I do occasionally miss a post entirely... like... if the page was a couple of posts from the moving to a new page and you were one of those and then *I* posted and rolled to the next page... I'd not have seen the one you made. Its not always the case... but it does happen to me occasionally!

I'm really, really sorry! I didn't mean to make you feel shunned. I'm sat here in tears feeling like I'm not fit to run this because I'm making people feel bad... like they aren't good enough to be here... I'm so sorry. I'll add you right now! If anyone ever feels like I should stop or something... I'll understand... I don't want anyone feeling like I'm leaving them out. We've all been through so much... That's the last thing any of us need! :cry:

Adding MinnieMone too! Congrats, MinnieMone! :hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

Its all updated! I'll try not to get so behind again... or miss posts...


----------



## Tulip

Megan! Quit crying and go treat yourself to chicken n bacon in a bun please. You do a wonderful job in here xxx

Anne, sorry to read you story sweetheart, it must be so hard for you. Welcome to TTCAL x

And congratulations Minnie! This is the beginning of the BFP resurgance :D

Deb, CD15, have you O'd yet? xxx


----------



## Megg33k

Ooh! Megan? Ouch! You never call me Megan, Nicola! :rofl: Lunch is still 15 minutes away.. at least! I will be having chicken and bacon on a bun, though... with mayo, lettuce, and swiss cheese! *drool* I can't help it, dammit!


----------



## bellascar

jonnanne3 said:


> Thank you Vickie for acknowledging me. It is very hard after so many losses. I had my 3 children with no complications what so ever and now that I am older (38) I am finding it harder and harder to even get pregnant! Much less carry one. I know that in time, it will happen. But until we have one, it is hard. Then I get on here and try to start again and I just kind of felt shunned. I know the threads are fast moving and it can be hard to keep up, but I would have thought someone would have said hi or something.
> Thank you again!
> Also I am so sorry about your loss. :hugs:

Hi Jonnanne

Just wanted you to know that you are not alone. I know how you are feeling. I had 2 children when i was younger with no problems what so ever, but now that I am 43 I have been hit with 2 miscarriages in a row. Very sad thing to go through a loss, but it's so wonderful to be able to reach out to others on here so you know that you are not alone. xx :hugs:


----------



## bellascar

Megg33k said:


> Hey! I'm here! Sorry! I didn't mean to ignore you... I don't think I even saw your first post. I have a good explanation for WHY I might not have seen it... but I don't know if it will help! I go into my User CP each time I come on and I open each thread to the newest post in a new tab. I put my 2 threads in this section (this one and TTCAL Chart Stalkers Anonymous) as my last 2 tabs that I read... because they take more of my time than random journals and whatnot. If someone posts while I'm reading and then my post goes to the next page... I do occasionally miss a post entirely... like... if the page was a couple of posts from the moving to a new page and you were one of those and then *I* posted and rolled to the next page... I'd not have seen the one you made. Its not always the case... but it does happen to me occasionally!
> 
> I'm really, really sorry! I didn't mean to make you feel shunned. I'm sat here in tears feeling like I'm not fit to run this because I'm making people feel bad... like they aren't good enough to be here... I'm so sorry. I'll add you right now! If anyone ever feels like I should stop or something... I'll understand... I don't want anyone feeling like I'm leaving them out. We've all been through so much... That's the last thing any of us need! :cry:
> 
> Adding MinnieMone too! Congrats, MinnieMone! :hugs:

Megg........you are doing a wonderful thing here.........please don't stop, it's very much appreciated. xxxxxx :hugs:


----------



## Josiejo

jonnanne3 said:


> Thank you Vickie for acknowledging me. It is very hard after so many losses. I had my 3 children with no complications what so ever and now that I am older (38) I am finding it harder and harder to even get pregnant! Much less carry one. I know that in time, it will happen. But until we have one, it is hard. Then I get on here and try to start again and I just kind of felt shunned. I know the threads are fast moving and it can be hard to keep up, but I would have thought someone would have said hi or something.
> Thank you again!
> Also I am so sorry about your loss. :hugs:

Hi, I'm really sorry for your losses too. I am 36 this year and have also had 3 healthy children. I had an ectopic last October and 2 miscarriages this year :cry: Apparently once you hit 35 your progesterone starts dropping and that seems to be my problem (low progesterone and the little beanie doesn't stick). The doctors don't seem to want to help the ladies who have already had children which really sucks. I myself have bought progesterone cream and have been using it the last couple of weeks.

I'm sorry that we didn't reply to your original message .... I promise it wasn't intentional and hope you continue posting on this thread - you're very welcome. Also, you can PM me if you fancy a chat or heart to heart. Jo x


----------



## jonnanne3

Megg, I am sorry to make you feel like that. Like I said before, I do not normally throw "tantrums" But today after seeing that no one had acknowledged me, it just kind of made me feel left out and alone. Not just you. I know it is hard to overlook older posts especially with this one being so fast. I just felt like I needed to say something. I am sorry if it sounded like you weren't doing your job. 
How about we move past this and get on with the :bfp: as you already have! Congrats! And thank you again! :hugs:


----------



## jonnanne3

Thanks Josie. Mine is also that I am a tubal reversal patient. I had my tubes tied in 1999 when I thought I was done and then in 2000 I met the man of my dreams! In 2007 we had them reversed and it took me almost a year to get pregnant with the first one. It is all in my journal in the LTTTC forum. So not only do I have age (I do take progesterone as well) against me, but then being I had a tubal reversal too, that counts against me too. Good luck to you and I hope our journey's are shorter than they have been. :hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

jonnanne3 said:


> Megg, I am sorry to make you feel like that. Like I said before, I do not normally throw "tantrums" But today after seeing that no one had acknowledged me, it just kind of made me feel left out and alone. Not just you. I know it is hard to overlook older posts especially with this one being so fast. I just felt like I needed to say something. I am sorry if it sounded like you weren't doing your job.
> How about we move past this and get on with the :bfp: as you already have! Congrats! And thank you again! :hugs:

Sorry.. I'm a little emotional these days... :hugs: Definitely moving on to bright, shiny, new BFP's! A hearty welcome... for real! :flower: Thanks, btw! :)

:hugs: all around!!!


----------



## NatoPMT

Josiejo said:


> Apparently once you hit 35 your progesterone starts dropping

oh arses, i didn't know that.


----------



## jonnanne3

NatoPMT said:


> Josiejo said:
> 
> 
> Apparently once you hit 35 your progesterone starts dropping
> 
> oh arses, i didn't know that.Click to expand...

Yeah.... I have been taking progesterone since November 2008. I think it has helped lengthen my cycles tremendously.


----------



## NatoPMT

Thanks anne, if my cycle lengths are usually ok after ov, does that mean its less likely i have low progestrone do you know? is it usually a short LP that shows low progesterone?


----------



## jonnanne3

Yeah a short luteal phase is indicative of low progesterone. But it is something to get tested for. I did not get tested as my doctor told me that it is not going to hurt if I didn't have a deficiency. It would only help. Good luck! :hugs:


----------



## NatoPMT

yes am reading up on it now, cant hurt to get some cream and it seems that too much isnt a problem. if anyone can recommend some from the uk Id be very grateful. I am throwing everything i can at this month. See how it likes that.

<adds to list of more stuff to take/ buy / worry about>


----------



## jonnanne3

NatoPMT said:


> yes am reading up on it now, cant hurt to get some cream and it seems that too much isnt a problem. if anyone can recommend some from the uk Id be very grateful. I am throwing everything i can at this month. See how it likes that.
> 
> <adds to list of more stuff to take/ buy / worry about>

:rofl: That used to be me every month! I have tried to calm down a bit just to see if that helps.


----------



## Firedancer41

So I revealed this month's plan of action to DH last night-Pre-Seed. He looked a bit scared LOL He's a bit of a skeptic, and also concerned that somewhere down the line it might be revealed that it is somehow harmful to you. Although I did not like to see that it contained parabens...


----------



## dawny690

Anyone got the :witch: and trying to get rid of her send her my way please just want an answer now xxxx


----------



## Dazed

Dawny, your not the only one who would like it (oddly enough). This should have been my week to start by 2nd AF based on my old lenghly cycles. I took a cheap HPT on my lunchbreak today, but my kitten dropped it down the bathroom drain before my two minutes were up. I still have to go home and fish it out befor hubby sees it.
COME ON AF - mommy wants to get busy!!


----------



## Josiejo

jonnanne3 said:


> Thanks Josie. Mine is also that I am a tubal reversal patient. I had my tubes tied in 1999 when I thought I was done and then in 2000 I met the man of my dreams! In 2007 we had them reversed and it took me almost a year to get pregnant with the first one. It is all in my journal in the LTTTC forum. So not only do I have age (I do take progesterone as well) against me, but then being I had a tubal reversal too, that counts against me too. Good luck to you and I hope our journey's are shorter than they have been. :hugs:

Crikey, we've both got a lot against us haven't we? I am with a new partner too (man of my dreams) and we want to share a little one together. My kids totally want another brother or sister too. My heads ready, my hearts ready .... I just wish my body would behave and let the little bean implant!!!! Lots of :dust: to you and everyone xx


----------



## Josiejo

NatoPMT said:


> Josiejo said:
> 
> 
> Apparently once you hit 35 your progesterone starts dropping
> 
> oh arses, i didn't know that.Click to expand...

lol ..... yup sorry about that - take it you're in that catagory? x


----------



## KatienSam

:hi: to all the new TTCAL racers!

So sorry to all those who have had bad news recently, keep up the PMA, we will all get there, we will all have our dream :hug:

As for me, I have O'd, i think. OPK now negative :sex: completed successfully. Now the waiting bit... Im not the most patient of people, 2 weeks is going to be awful! COME ON THE :bfp: xxx


----------



## Mummytofour

BH bitchfights and BFPs!!! This thread just gets better n better!!!LOL!!
Huge welcome to all the new ladies, we are a friendly bunch spread across the globe. United in our losses and totally supportive if not slightly barmy at times!!LOL!!!!
Nato, it's Pro-Juven cream that I use.
Katie...Huge sticky babydust coming your way hunni!!!


----------



## NatoPMT

no calm oasis of serenity in my corner Anne, just slightly wild eyed panic. 

yes Josie, i am 39 in June and trying for my first - why oh why didnt i grow up and stop behaving adolescent when i was supposed to. 

Firedancer, i was trying for 2 months and got pregnant first month i tried pre seed, no idea if it helped mind. I took exception ot the name, but i would have taken exception to the parabens had i read the label.


----------



## NatoPMT

Thanks M, i shall start googling and add it to my growing list of implements to get bfp.


----------



## debgreasby

Tulip - think i'm oving today. Will get DH on the job when he gets in!

Bragging time - my 18yr old stepson is in a band and they are playing a supporting gig at Rock City in Nottingham tonight. So proud :) DH is being the band's chauffeur for the night lol. They even have a proper dressing room!! It's very exciting!


----------



## Mummytofour

OMG Deb...I used to go to Rock City in my youth!!! Oh the memories!!! If only I could get the blush smilie to work on my iPhone, I would be using it by the bucketful! LOL!!!
Just remembering the miniscule red latex dress with the red patent thigh length boots n waist length crimped blonde hair I used to wear, bring a rosy glow to my cheeks!! Aaaarggghh!!
Wish him luck from me! If I remember right it has a fab atmosphere for a huge venue!!
Oh the "rock chick" days....(sighs wistfully)

Sorry....back to reality! Go catch that eggie Deb!!! Woohoo!!!!


----------



## debgreasby

Mummytofour said:


> OMG Deb...I used to go to Rock City in my youth!!! Oh the memories!!! If only I could get the blush smilie to work on my iPhone, I would be using it by the bucketful! LOL!!!
> Just remembering the miniscule red latex dress with the red patent thigh length boots n waist length crimped blonde hair I used to wear, bring a rosy glow to my cheeks!! Aaaarggghh!!
> Wish him luck from me! If I remember right it has a fab atmosphere for a huge venue!!
> Oh the "rock chick" days....(sighs wistfully)
> 
> Sorry....back to reality! Go catch that eggie Deb!!! Woohoo!!!!

All i can say is :haha::haha::haha: It is a fab venue, i talked to him about an hour before they were due to play, he was so excited bless him! The band is called Ton!te, and they are on FB ;)


----------



## Megg33k

Awesome, Deb! :)


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Hello All! Im new here just been here a couple of days and mostly been on the tww and ttc forums, But thought i should be here to . Had a Mc at 6 weeks last month . And trying again already ! At 12 dpo now and testing on the 24th{26th/28th}-- Only if i dont get a bfp on the 24th.


----------



## Megg33k

Aww... Sorry for your loss, honey! :hugs: I'll get you added! Welcome to the gang... Wish we could have met under better circumstances!


----------



## aussiettc

Hey deb, wanna be tww buddies? i thinki O'ed in the last 2 days. 

Hi to Ruskiegirl. sorry for your loss and welcome aboad. hope you get a BFP this cycle when you test.


----------



## Josiejo

Hi Ruskiegirl!! Lots of :dust: to you. Good luck with the testing x


----------



## selina3127

right i'm back ttc now i know there is bugger all wrong with me lol, and i'm back with a bucket full of PMA !!!!!!! 
i have missed loads sorry to all you girls with losses
and congrats to all the bfp's xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Beadette

Welcome back Selina x x x


----------



## Vickieh1981

I don't really know what is going on with me at the moment.

I bled or spotted after the miscarriage until day 16 and ovulated day 20. I came on day 30.

I had a normal period which for me is 4 days. Then on day 9 I spotted for a few hours. Then again on day 11 and am still spotting today.

What is going on? Is this normal after a second trimester loss or not?

I feel so up in the air now.


----------



## NatoPMT

Im not sure Vick, have you been TTC this month or are you waiting? 

I have read that every pregnancy changes your cycle regardless of the outcome, and i have also read that it can take a couple of cycles to normalise your new cycle. 

have you ovulated do you know? do you usually have ov spotting?


----------



## Vickieh1981

We are going to be trying this month. It's actually having an orgasm (sorry tmi) that started the spotting both times.

I haven't ovulated yet although am thinking within the next weeks. I don't ever have spotting in my cycle normally. I just feel like I have had discomfort in my ovaries and uterus ever since I had her with this bleeding on and off. need to know what is going on.


----------



## NatoPMT

i remember reading that an orgasm uses up the proglastins (spp) that cause uterine contractions. im making guesses but it might be helping expel anything left - but as its so light i wouldnt think theres anything of note left

sorry i dont have any answers, i was like that in the last few days, just reading every single symptom and not finding any answers, but if it helps, i spotted pinkish cm for 2 days, 6 days before my af arrives yesterday. lets hope thats the same


----------



## jonnanne3

Welcome Ruskiegirl and Selina. :hi: I am sorry about your losses. :hugs: Here's some :dust: for all of us! Good luck!


----------



## jonnanne3

Vickieh1981 said:


> I don't really know what is going on with me at the moment.
> 
> I bled or spotted after the miscarriage until day 16 and ovulated day 20. I came on day 30.
> 
> I had a normal period which for me is 4 days. Then on day 9 I spotted for a few hours. Then again on day 11 and am still spotting today.
> 
> What is going on? Is this normal after a second trimester loss or not?
> 
> I feel so up in the air now.

I am so sorry your body is acting up like that! I know my first to cycles have been out of whack since my mc. They have been extremely heavy! I mean ridiculously heavy! They are lasting about the same time, but just weirdly heavy. I hope it gets sorted out soon! :hugs: I know how frustrating it is.


----------



## debgreasby

Aussie, count me in!


----------



## selina3127

:hi: jonnanne3 sorry for your losses hun

spotting is the reason i went to docs and put ttc on hold (for a whole week :rofl:) well i have had internals every month since november (when my mc happened) and all i got told is how healthy and normal i was!!!!! so this time when i spotted after :sex: i'd had enough and went back to docs, he saw i was fed up and booked me for a scan the next day, scan was ok everything fine, he said sometimes when a mc happens hormones can take up to 6 months to settle and this is what is causing the spotting with me, so now just got to keep a diary of what happens in the next 2 months and if it doesn't settle and OH's :spermy: doesn't catch my :baby: egg then he is gonna put me on hormone pills to balance me out.
ANSWERS AT LAST!!!!!!!! :happydance:

good luck girls :dust: to you all 

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Dazed

YAY Selina. I am so happy to hear that they are going to help. Good Luck!


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Thanks guys for the welcomes ! LOTS OF :dust: and :bfp: All around!!


----------



## Vickieh1981

Ruskiegirl - I am sorry for your loss but welcome to the gang.

Selina - thanks for that. I have had four drs look at me now and all say I am fine so I guess I need to take their word that this is just things settling down. She also said I can fall pg while spotting so we'll see.


----------



## BizyBee

:hi: Welcome ruskie! Sorry for your loss.

Selina, glad they are going to work with you.

Hi everyone else. Hope you all have a fantastic weekend! 
I have 3-4 follicles that are still growing (chances are 1 will dominate like in the past, but hoping a few keep growing for better odds). I have another scan on Monday and I'll likely take the trigger. The IUI will probably be on Tuesday.


----------



## NatoPMT

Hi Ruskie and Selina

and good luck on Monday with them there follicles Bizy


----------



## SunShyn2205

selina3127 said:


> :hi: jonnanne3 sorry for your losses hun
> 
> spotting is the reason i went to docs and put ttc on hold (for a whole week :rofl:) well i have had internals every month since november (when my mc happened) and all i got told is how healthy and normal i was!!!!! so this time when i spotted after :sex: i'd had enough and went back to docs, he saw i was fed up and booked me for a scan the next day, scan was ok everything fine, he said sometimes when a mc happens hormones can take up to 6 months to settle and this is what is causing the spotting with me, so now just got to keep a diary of what happens in the next 2 months and if it doesn't settle and OH's :spermy: doesn't catch my :baby: egg then he is gonna put me on hormone pills to balance me out.
> ANSWERS AT LAST!!!!!!!! :happydance:
> 
> good luck girls :dust: to you all
> 
> 
> :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Hi Can i join in?
This is my 3rd month TTC since My loss in September.. I also have a hormonal imbalance which my only Dr. discovered after i began to question my 2nd mcc. Im glad I at least know the cause of the mcc and can now treat it during pregnancy. Im am also using The ClearBlue Fertility monitor and am Praying for BFP for everyone TTC!
Thanks and Good luck! :flower:

Is anyone testing around april 30??

sept.09 :angel: :cry: and nov. 06 :angel::cry:


----------



## BizyBee

:hi: welcome sunshyn. Sorry for your losses.


----------



## Megg33k

Sorry for your losses, SunShyn! :hugs: Adding you now!

Just wanted to say that I have a few things going on this weekend... I won't be on as much... but I'll try and check in at least once or twice a day! Even when I'm not busy, the internet takes 2nd fiddle to spending time with my OH! I'll be about though... just not sure when or how often! :hugs:


----------



## mamaxm

good lucky bizy, how exciting :)


----------



## KatienSam

good luck bizy! Fingers crossed for a few follicles to grow!

:hi: to the new members, sorry for your losses.

gl to everyone this cycle!

xx


----------



## Tulip

FXd Bizy! Grow, follies, grow! xx


----------



## sar35

Hi, i got my bfp today, I know i added my name to another list but cant find it anywhere, hope you ladies all get your bfp soon and congrats to the ones that already have xxx


----------



## selina3127

congratulations sar 35 xxx


----------



## aussiettc

congratulations sar35 glad to hear some good news.

lets hope that this is just the start of many for this month


----------



## NatoPMT

ah nice one Sar!!! great news, lots of congrats

(Hi Sun!)


----------



## dawny690

Congrats sar35 xxxx


----------



## Vickieh1981

COngratulations Sar35 - I really really hope I get to follow you in a couple of weeks.


----------



## Tulip

Woohoo fabulous news Sar! Now take it easy please! x


----------



## sar35

Tulip said:


> Woohoo fabulous news Sar! Now take it easy please! x

Bless you xxx


----------



## Firedancer41

Congrats Sar35!!!


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Congratz! Sar :happydance::happydance:


----------



## debgreasby

Congrats Sar!!! :BFP: :happydance:


----------



## blondee

Congrats Sar!! Great news!!

M X


----------



## Nixilix

congrats Sar! Keep those BFP's coming girls!


----------



## Josiejo

congrats Sar!


----------



## Megg33k

EEK! Sar! Just saw, lovely!!! :hugs: I'm SO excited for you!!!!! :yipee: CONGRATS!

Edit: Added! Can't wait to see it hit (AND STAY AT OR ABOVE) 50 BFP! We're almost there, lovelies! C'mon!!!!


----------



## BizyBee

Congrats Sar! xx


----------



## VGibs

Im wondering how long everyone waited after a MC to TTC???? Lots of good news on this thread and its giving me some hope!


----------



## Megg33k

Uhm... immediately for me! I didn't wait at all... Wasn't instructed to though! Good luck, hun! :dust:


----------



## blondee

I waited until after my first AF but then hubby had to go work abroad for 4 months, so TTC was a little tricky :blush: But we got there in the end. :happydance:

Good luck, hun. :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:

Mich X


----------



## Vickieh1981

VGibs said:


> Im wondering how long everyone waited after a MC to TTC???? Lots of good news on this thread and its giving me some hope!

After the 5 week miscarriage we didn't wait. They advised us that it was only for dating purposes anyway.

We fell pg two weeks later but sadly we lost Isabella too so am now trying again.

Good luck and welcome to the group - sorry you have reason to join us.


----------



## dawny690

I didnt wait on any of my losses just as soon as af came and went away we went xxxx


----------



## VGibs

Vickieh1981 said:


> VGibs said:
> 
> 
> Im wondering how long everyone waited after a MC to TTC???? Lots of good news on this thread and its giving me some hope!
> 
> After the 5 week miscarriage we didn't wait. They advised us that it was only for dating purposes anyway.
> 
> We fell pg two weeks later but sadly we lost Isabella too so am now trying again.
> 
> Good luck and welcome to the group - sorry you have reason to join us.Click to expand...

I cant imagine going through this twice...wow. I am so scared to try again but I want to so badly. Im sure you understand. My boyfriend is wanting to try very soon...I just am scared of letting him down.


----------



## NatoPMT

VGibs said:


> I cant imagine going through this twice...wow. I am so scared to try again but I want to so badly. Im sure you understand. My boyfriend is wanting to try very soon...I just am scared of letting him down.

i feel like im letting husband down too V

you are on very early days though petal, the fear simmered down very quickly for me - im scared, but in the first few weeks, i actually felt too scared to try again. Now i am all gungho and dying to get going again.


----------



## Vickieh1981

Yeah I know what you mean. I could never imagine going through it once let alone twice.

I certainly felt the same about letting people down - especially after Isabella, seeing everyone crying at the funeral and stuff but you will get over that side of things and realise that you need to just think of yourself.


----------



## NatoPMT

Vickieh1981 said:


> you will get over that side of things and realise that you need to just think of yourself.

i dunno, Vic. 

Aren't our oh's as much a part of this as we are? they are also hurting, they have also lost a child. I know my husband is devastated, and i have to do this as part of an equal couple with him, even though its me that suffers the physical loss, we are both subject to the emotional loss.


----------



## Vickieh1981

Oh I don't mean that you don't consider their feelings. I meant the feeling of letting others down fades. There are so many emotions that are raw in the start and in my experience anyway I found that is one that fades.

Now I don't feel I have let people down by her dying but I do feel awful that they are hurting.

Maybe I am not explaining myself well.


----------



## NatoPMT

no no i hears ya, i see what you mean now and i do agree that both the fear and the sense of responsibility fades, and i think in some ways, that develops into a determination to get past the fear for both yourself and the others in your life who you love


----------



## Megg33k

I have to agree... The decision needs to fall solely on the feelings of you and your OH. You can't worry about how the outside world feels at times like this. Regarding the issue of one of you wanting to try and the other not feeling quite ready... My take on it is this: If he's ready now, but you're not... He'll still be ready when you are. If you give in early, you might never quite get through the feelings you need to get through, and that could be much worse in the end. Take your time to grieve properly... Assure him that it won't be too long but it will take a little time... I'm sure he'll understand! :hugs:


----------



## WannaB

I've never waited, and don't plan to wait after this one either, mind you its more a time factor with me, I'm running out of baby making years and need to figure out what the hell is going on asap! Do whatever feels right for you hun, sorry you had to join this group under such aweful circumstances, but glad you found us!:hugs:


----------



## Amos2009

Wow ladies....I'm gone for a week on vacation and I come back to see I have missed pages and pages!! I hate to see more people have had to join this page because it means you have lost a baby, so sorry for your losses :( 
Congrats to the new BFP's! I was starting to get depressed reading all the sad news. 
I think I am about to get a visit from the witch....I took a test today just for the hell of it and it was a :bfn: I am actually ok with that though, just means my meds will have more time to kick in and hopefully I will be better ready for a sticky bean!! 
Just as a side note- don't ever go on vacation where you don't have access to BabynBump....I missed you guys!!! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

Cruises are awful for internet! Its so expensive! :( Glad to have you back though, Sis! How was it?


----------



## KatienSam

welcome back amos! :hugs:


----------



## Amos2009

Thanks Katie! 
Sis-It was great! Lots and lots of horizontal mambo going on just in case I was ovulating!!! 
I know I'm not supposed to ask you sis, but hahaha- when have I ever followed rules?? How are YOU doing??


----------



## BizyBee

Welcome back Amos!

VGibs, I had to wait around 2 months to start meds again because my HCG levels would not go back down after the m/c. I had to go in every few days for blood work. It felt like forever...


----------



## Vickieh1981

YEY Welcome back Amos.


----------



## SunShyn2205

Has anyone tried progesterone cream or suppositories to help carry the first trimester or longer? I have had 2 losses and my doctor has recommended it, he said it may prevent a loss if that's the only problem(low progesterone during the first weeks), however if the pregnancy that isn't viable there's no way to prevent it, and we will back at testIng to find out a new cause, I hope it works! 
::dust::


----------



## BizyBee

I have taken progesterone suppositories (Prometrium) for all of my clomid cycles as I only produce a small amount of progesterone on my own. I hope it works for you!


----------



## Vickieh1981

YEY Just got my positive OPK. I knew it was coming as it was getting darker but still so exciting to see lol.

I don't know why I am bothering though - for some reason I am convinced this is not my month and I haven't even ovulated yet.


----------



## Nixilix

stay positive vickie!


----------



## Lindyloo

Hi, I've been reading this thread but just plucked up the courage to say Hi! 
I lost Twins 4 weeks ago at 21 weeks and we have decided to ttc again straight away. I have no idea where I am in my cycle having only just stopped bleeding but until I get AF we are BD as much as possible and have fingers crossed.

This is a really positive thread and has filled me with hope at a really hard time

x


----------



## Lindyloo

Hi, I've been reading this thread but just plucked up the courage to say Hi! 
I lost Twins 4 weeks ago at 21 weeks and we have decided to ttc again straight away. I have no idea where I am in my cycle having only just stopped bleeding but until I get AF we are BD as much as possible and have fingers crossed.

This is a really positive thread and has filled me with hope at a really hard time

x


----------



## Nixilix

im so so so sorry for your loss :( :hugs:


----------



## NatoPMT

Hi Lindy, so sorry about you losing your babies, petal

i hope you're recovering well. Come in and make yourself at home x


----------



## SunShyn2205

BizyBee said:


> I have taken progesterone suppositories (Prometrium) for all of my clomid cycles as I only produce a small amount of progesterone on my own. I hope it works for you!

Thanks !! That's gives me Hope, that's what I been going through, I'm on Femara to lower my estrogen so my hormones may balance, so I can be able to ovulate. And once i get a BPF(hopefully soon) I can begin using progesterone cream/ suppositories to help keep my hormones balanced during the pregnancy... 

:hugs::hugs::hugs:
Hugs to everyone!!!!!


----------



## Tasha

Welcome to all the new people sorry for your loses :hugs::hugs:

Sorry to all of you who have lost another bean :hugs::hugs:

Congrats to those with a BFP :happydance:

Can't remember who (sorry) asked about waiting but after Honey I waited almost three months as I just was not ready, and the other five loses I started ttc straight away.

I am currently on cd 66 girls, need a smilie that is pulling her hair out :haha:


----------



## aussiettc

sorry for you loss lindyloo, i hope you feel better soon 

Welcome back Amos

Vickie - yah for O, remember that PMA and we'll both get our BFP soon.

AFM can someone look at my chart i took the overide off and FF say i've only just O'ed even though my +OPK was about 6 days ago. arghh i'm not sure either way, at least i kept up with the BD ovver the last couple of days.


----------



## BizyBee

PMA for you Vick!

Welcome Lindyloo, so sorry for your losses. We're here for you! :hugs:

Ugh Tasha, long cycles are awful! Sorry. xx


----------



## shaerichelle

Aussie, I think ff is right, but take all the neg opks out and the cm and cp and put it in the notes and see what it will show! I did that and ff changed it to the right date.


----------



## aussiettc

shaerichelle - i did that and it still said the same date. oh well i guess i'll just have to go with the date it chose but i think its out cause i had trouble temping this month due to all the driving and time changes going interstate.

Lets hope i get a BFP this month, at least i didnt stop BD over the last few days:thumbup:


----------



## Felicia

Hi, I am new. I miscarried March 25, 2010. We a currently hoping for a BFP.


----------



## Nixilix

Sorry for ur loss. Hope u get a bfp very soon xx


----------



## jonnanne3

SunShyn2205 said:


> BizyBee said:
> 
> 
> I have taken progesterone suppositories (Prometrium) for all of my clomid cycles as I only produce a small amount of progesterone on my own. I hope it works for you!
> 
> Thanks !! That's gives me Hope, that's what I been going through, I'm on Femara to lower my estrogen so my hormones may balance, so I can be able to ovulate. And once i get a BPF(hopefully soon) I can begin using progesterone cream/ suppositories to help keep my hormones balanced during the pregnancy...
> 
> :hugs::hugs::hugs:
> Hugs to everyone!!!!!Click to expand...

I also take Femara and I am on my 4th month of it. The 1st two months, I was on 2.5 mg and then in Dec/Jan I was on 5mg and got pregnant but sadly lost that baby at 8wks 5days. I am on the 4th month and I am on 5mg. I do also take the prometrium (progesterone suppositories) to make my luteal phase longer. I take 400 mg of the prometrium. Good luck to you and I hope you get your :bfp: very soon. 


Welcome Felicia and Lindyloo and sorry about your losses. :hugs: :hi:


----------



## jonnanne3

I forgot to add that I am sorry I have missed all of the conversations this past weekend. We had a very busy weekend. 
As far as ttc goes, I have started with the watery discharge and secretly I am doing the SMEP and not letting hubby know the plan so he doesn't think something is up and it is very hard! It's like he has 8 hands all over me all the time! Not that I'm complaining at all.... but I want to try the SMEP and see how that works. I had to peel him off of me last night as we aren't supposed to do anything until today/tonight. He got a little pissed but I will wake him up shortly with a smile and all will be ok! :blush: I still haven't gotten the positive opk yet, but I think it will be soon. Anyway, sorry I missed you all over the weekend! :hugs:


----------



## Firedancer41

jonnanne3 said:


> I forgot to add that I am sorry I have missed all of the conversations this past weekend. We had a very busy weekend.
> As far as ttc goes, I have started with the watery discharge and secretly I am doing the SMEP and not letting hubby know the plan so he doesn't think something is up and it is very hard! It's like he has 8 hands all over me all the time! Not that I'm complaining at all.... but I want to try the SMEP and see how that works. I had to peel him off of me last night as we aren't supposed to do anything until today/tonight. He got a little pissed but I will wake him up shortly with a smile and all will be ok! :blush: I still haven't gotten the positive opk yet, but I think it will be soon. Anyway, sorry I missed you all over the weekend! :hugs:

I initially tried to keep DH out of the loop concerning my *schedule* but that didn't happen LOL Now I just let him know ahead of time what the schedule is and he lets me take the reigns (I think he secretly likes me calling the shots :haha:)


----------



## jonnanne3

Firedancer41 said:


> jonnanne3 said:
> 
> 
> I forgot to add that I am sorry I have missed all of the conversations this past weekend. We had a very busy weekend.
> As far as ttc goes, I have started with the watery discharge and secretly I am doing the SMEP and not letting hubby know the plan so he doesn't think something is up and it is very hard! It's like he has 8 hands all over me all the time! Not that I'm complaining at all.... but I want to try the SMEP and see how that works. I had to peel him off of me last night as we aren't supposed to do anything until today/tonight. He got a little pissed but I will wake him up shortly with a smile and all will be ok! :blush: I still haven't gotten the positive opk yet, but I think it will be soon. Anyway, sorry I missed you all over the weekend! :hugs:
> 
> I initially tried to keep DH out of the loop concerning my *schedule* but that didn't happen LOL Now I just let him know ahead of time what the schedule is and he lets me take the reigns (I think he secretly likes me calling the shots :haha:)Click to expand...

I know what you mean! But I can't let him know because then the pressure is on and he gets frustrated because he feels like he is being used! :rofl: So to try and prevent hurting his feelings and keeping the fire burning, I keep him out of the loop! :blush: :rofl:


----------



## Vickieh1981

aussiettc said:


> sorry for you loss lindyloo, i hope you feel better soon
> 
> Welcome back Amos
> 
> Vickie - yah for O, remember that PMA and we'll both get our BFP soon.
> 
> AFM can someone look at my chart i took the overide off and FF say i've only just O'ed even though my +OPK was about 6 days ago. arghh i'm not sure either way, at least i kept up with the BD ovver the last couple of days.

Oh I hope so but I just have the feeling it's not going to be this month which is weird as timing was fine and I have no reason to think it.

I looked at your chart. You can technically ovulate up to 72 hours after the positive opk but the cervical position is making me think that you are 7dpo and not 4dpo.

Welcome Lindy and Felicia - sorry that you have reason to be on this thread.


----------



## blondee

[/QUOTE]

I know what you mean! But I can't let him know because then the pressure is on and he gets frustrated because he feels like he is being used! :rofl: So to try and prevent hurting his feelings and keeping the fire burning, I keep him out of the loop! :blush: :rofl:[/QUOTE]


:dohh: My OH was exactly the same, so the following month i tried to play it cool but HE started getting tense saying 'I'm sure you must be getting fertile now, we don't want to miss the window'. I also offered to stop using my CBFM when he said he felt stressed about how we had days that we _had to _do it and in true Jeckyl/Hyde style he said' ah no, well we've got the tools so we should use them'. Funny men!! I don't think we can win. They are just as stressed as us but don't tend to vent to friends like we do so i think we get all of their angst. Bless 'em!

mich X


----------



## VGibs

I know what you mean! But I can't let him know because then the pressure is on and he gets frustrated because he feels like he is being used! :rofl: So to try and prevent hurting his feelings and keeping the fire burning, I keep him out of the loop! :blush: :rofl:[/QUOTE]


:dohh: My OH was exactly the same, so the following month i tried to play it cool but HE started getting tense saying 'I'm sure you must be getting fertile now, we don't want to miss the window'. I also offered to stop using my CBFM when he said he felt stressed about how we had days that we _had to _do it and in true Jeckyl/Hyde style he said' ah no, well we've got the tools so we should use them'. Funny men!! I don't think we can win. They are just as stressed as us but don't tend to vent to friends like we do so i think we get all of their angst. Bless 'em!

mich X[/QUOTE]

My other half keeps asking for the link to my FF chart so he can get "geared up" as he likes to put it for some bd'ing. He keeps asking me over and over when he needs to "prepare" and then says "well you can't be too prepared or the little man wont work" HAHA Its funny how TTC stress makes a man wanna go at it like crazy but it also deflates the desire sometimes!


----------



## jonnanne3

Isn't funny how men are too? They try to be hardasses sometimes, but when it comes down to it, they really are quite sensitive. Bless them! xxx


----------



## Megg33k

Okay... Missed all of yesterday, but I'm ready to update now! A day off takes SO LONG to catch up!

Amos - Its not an official rule... I don't mind it... I just don't want a big medical debate, iykwim? Apparently my sleep is going the other way today (as in, I only slept 3.5 hours last night)... I'm tired but can't seem to get back to sleep... I have acid reflux from HELL ever since last night... milk helped a little, but not enough... Oh, and I don't seem to have a problem with making too many rainbows anymore... that seems to be going the other way a bit too... peeing upwards of 7-10 times a day... good times! How're you? Cruise pics on FB yet?

Lindy - I missed all of your ordeal! I didn't even know you'd gotten your BFP... and definitely missed the sad news! I'm SO sorry, honey! Realizing how rubbish I've been with keeping up on people that I used to keep up with! :hugs:

Felicia - Sorry for your loss, honey! :hugs:

Not sure what else I missed... I'm sure there was stuff. I'm sorry! I think the acid reflux is working its way up to my brain! :(


----------



## Josiejo

Lindyloo said:


> Hi, I've been reading this thread but just plucked up the courage to say Hi!
> I lost Twins 4 weeks ago at 21 weeks and we have decided to ttc again straight away. I have no idea where I am in my cycle having only just stopped bleeding but until I get AF we are BD as much as possible and have fingers crossed.
> 
> This is a really positive thread and has filled me with hope at a really hard time
> 
> x

Welcome to the thread ...... but also soooo sorry for your losses xx


----------



## rockabyebaby

Thank you Megg for showing me this thread! Hi everyone, my name is Jasmine, my DH and I have been trying since end of '08, we had a MC in April last year and since then I have not gotten a BFP:cry: . I have been trying OPK's for the last 3 months but no luck with that either, I also check for EWCM. I would temp but I am not a got sleeper, very restless at night. So I guess we are going to give it a few more months and if nothing happens then we will head to the Doc's. I really wish it did not have to come down to that, I was pretty convinced I would be pregnant by now! Oh well, I guess we will see what happens! Can't wait to read more of this thread and meet more ladies.


----------



## VGibs

Welcome Jasmin..we all wish we had met under different circumstances for sure. But our common bond of loss is what keeps us close and hopeful! Only those who have suffered loss understand the issues we face. And being a part of this group makes me more determined and hopeful then anything else!


----------



## Vickieh1981

Welcome to the thread Jasmin- sorry that you have to come here though.


----------



## aussiettc

:hugs:welcome jasmine, sorry for your loss


----------



## blondee

Welcome Jasmine. I'm so sorry for your loss. This thread is a great source of comfort and strength. 

Conceiving again can be tricky and it took us longer than it did the first time too (MMC March 09), but don't get downheartened. I know it's frustrating and patience is a virtue i am yet discover, but keep your chin up and you'll get there soon enough :hugs:

Michelle :flower:


----------



## BizyBee

Welcome Felicia and Jasmine. Sorry for your losses. xx


----------



## Megg33k

Happy you came over, Jasmine! I know the "normal" TTC area can be a bit vast... But we have a huge group of wonderful ladies who know what you're going through... and many of us at very different stages... some with new losses, some with many past losses, some trying for a while after a loss, some in assisted conception, etc, etc! So, there should be a lot of info here that might help you decide on the next step that you mentioned you were looking for! :hugs: I'll add you to the list!


----------



## jonnanne3

Welcome Jasmine. I am so sorry about your loss. :hugs: There are a lot of really sweet ladies here that know exactly what you are going through. We are here to help one another. Good luck! :hugs:


----------



## Tasha

Welcome Jasmine :hugs::hugs::hugs:


AF arrived :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: I never thought I would be so pleased to see her, cycle length was 67, my first af since my miscarriage in Feb.


----------



## maratobe

YAY tasha!! i hope they go back to normal now and this months ends in a nice BFP!!
welcome to the newbies :hugs: sorry for your losses and i hope you get a nice sticky one soon :dust:
xxxxxxx


----------



## KatienSam

yay for Tasha! the last 'welcomed witch' in a months time she can stay away!

im not enjoying this waiting... i want to pee on something :lol:

xx


----------



## Vickieh1981

That's excellent Tasha. I can't believe you had to wait so long. I guess I should feel blessed to be in my second 2ww since I lost her 46 days ago. I really hope that this cycle is a good early ovulation ending in a bfp.


----------



## rockabyebaby

Thank you for the warm welcome everyone!


----------



## BizyBee

I've hit a bump this cycle since my follicles were growing slowly and my estradiol levels have decreased a little. I have to take Clomid again this week (I know, it's weird to take it twice in one cycle). They think it will stimulate my follies to start growing again. Not sure when or if the IUI will happen this cycle. Praying it does though since this is my last one before the lap! 

Fab news Tasha. Glad you can move on!


----------



## Razcox

Welcome to all the new ladies and sorry for you losses xx

Rockabybaby - It took us a year from the MC to get preggers again, we went to the doctors in jan and they didnt really want to know because we had managed to do it once. I got the CBFM and this really helped us to pinpoint when i was OVing as i found the OPKs a bit hard to read sometimes. Goodluck in the coming months xxx

Tasha - Great news about the :witch: at last fingers crossed it the last you will see of her for a while now though x

AFM - Scaned again on monday and given the all clear, the nurse said my body had coped with it all really well and was back to normal :happydance: Get to POAS later to use up my OPKs this cycle and once AF has come i can get back to the CBFM and TTC again.


----------



## MrsRoughton

Hiya could i please join this thread. i had mc in october and ectopic in december. i had my left tube removed early Jan as i had started to bleed from the tube after they had removed the baby from the tube in december. well last month we decided to ntnp and had af 28th march. anyways we decided to bed every day and i got my bfp yesterday!!
am booked into see the ladies at EPAU tomorrow morning as they want to monitor me. and will have an ealry scan soon xxxxx


----------



## BizyBee

Welcome MrsRoughton. Sorry for your losses.xx

Congrats on your recent :bfp:!


----------



## MrsRoughton

thanks bizybee.xxx


----------



## jonnanne3

Welcome MrsRoughton and I am so sorry about your losses. Congrats on the new pregnancy! Sending loads of sticky :dust:


----------



## Megg33k

Yay, MrsRoughton! CONGRATS! So happy you got your BFP!!! I'll add you! :hugs:


----------



## MrsRoughton

thanks megg! i am still in shock and it hasn't quite sunk in. apart from going the look a million times a day!!!


----------



## Firedancer41

Love seeing this number go up-we're going to see it above 50 in no time!! (and I hope to contribute to that cause!)


----------



## Megg33k

Ooh.. Hitting 50 and staying at or above would make me VERY happy! We need more GOOD news around here!


----------



## padbrat

You are too right Megg... PMA is needed in bucketful please...


----------



## Megg33k

Padbrat... I think I've missed something... based on your post and status and feeling... I'm SO sorry, love! :cry: I can't seem to find a post saying what's happened! :hugs:


----------



## NatoPMT

Great news Mrs R - i came charging in here cos of the bfp count going up, i love that - massive congrats. i hope very hard you have a happy pregnancy, and im so sorry youve had such an awful time

and great news tash too, i have just had my first af and it was ace, i was so proud. Here's to getting back to normality; ahem... not to mention getting back to ttc. 

Bizy - hope that Clomid kicks in good and proper. 

Hi Rock & Jas, hope youre recovering well - im sorry for your losses.


----------



## Josiejo

Congrats Mrs Roughton!!!!


----------



## sar35

MrsRoughton said:


> Hiya could i please join this thread. i had mc in october and ectopic in december. i had my left tube removed early Jan as i had started to bleed from the tube after they had removed the baby from the tube in december. well last month we decided to ntnp and had af 28th march. anyways we decided to bed every day and i got my bfp yesterday!!
> am booked into see the ladies at EPAU tomorrow morning as they want to monitor me. and will have an ealry scan soon xxxxx

Congrats x:happydance:


----------



## dawny690

Congrats Mrs Roughton :dance: xxxx


----------



## VGibs

WOW! That baby dust must be blowing up a storm! So many folks on the boards got BFP's in the past 24 hours! Im so encouraged! yay!


----------



## BizyBee

So sorry padbrat. :cry: xx


----------



## jonnanne3

Well I am about to get into my first TWW after my first positive opk since my mc. I think I O'd after the other 2 cycles, but I didn't follow it with opk's ad charting. So here I go!!!!!!!! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## BizyBee

:happydance: Yay Anne! Good luck hun. xx


----------



## jonnanne3

Thanks Jennifer! Good luck to you too on Friday! :hugs:


----------



## BizyBee

I'm not sure what's going on. I had a positive OPK tonight so not sure what they means for the IUI. I have an scan/bloods appointment for tomorrow afternoon (Friday was already booked), but it might be too late. I have to call the FS in the morning and see what I should do. Hope they'll squeeze me in Friday AM for the IUI!


----------



## jonnanne3

Good luck! I hope you are able to get in on Friday! Good luck!!!!!


----------



## maratobe

good luck hun!!! :dust::dust::hugs: ^^^^


----------



## shaerichelle

Im hoping I ov soon so I can get a sticky bean this time!


----------



## dawny690

Good luck Jo hun xxxx


----------



## KatienSam

hi ladies! look at that number going back up :happydance: we need a few more though. i would be extremely happy to add to that number but i dont think we have done it this month. dont know why i think that as everything has been perfect. my temperature has fallen the last 2 days (Although still above the red line?!) who knows. just going to keep everything crossed and test after the weekend :)

xx


----------



## Megg33k

Hoping you're wrong, Katie! :hugs:

Good luck to Anne, Jenn, and all the rest of you! :hugs:


----------



## padbrat

Megg33k said:


> Padbrat... I think I've missed something... based on your post and status and feeling... I'm SO sorry, love! :cry: I can't seem to find a post saying what's happened! :hugs:

Sorry Megg... I am confusing, because I am confused... pretty sure I am losing this one and it has died, need to PMA to keep me going ... so tired of all of this pregnancy then m/c... rips me apart... so am wallowing in confusion and feeling sorry for myself...hence the request for bucketfulls of PMA to keep me going!
:cry:


----------



## debgreasby

Huge congrats Mrs R!!!

AFM, PMT setting in :(


----------



## aussiettc

patbrat as requested :plane: in all the PMA i can find for you \\:D/\\:D/=D&gt;=D&gt;:lol::lol::lol::dance::dance::dance::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust:
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::thumbup::thumbup:
:thumbup::winkwink::winkwink::winkwink::winkwink::winkwink:

good luck tomorrow bizy

fxed for you shaerichelle


----------



## padbrat

aussiettc said:


> patbrat as requested :plane: in all the PMA i can find for you \\:D/\\:D/=D&gt;=D&gt;:lol::lol::lol::dance::dance::dance::dust:
> :dust::dust::dust::dust:
> :dust::dust::dust:
> :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::thumbup::thumbup:
> :thumbup::winkwink::winkwink::winkwink::winkwink::winkwink:
> 
> good luck tomorrow bizy
> 
> fxed for you shaerichelle

LMAO Aussiettc.... thank you sooooo much that was loads of PMA and much needed.... you even got me to crack a smile, very rare at the moment! :hugs:


----------



## aussiettc

patbrat - so glad i managed to brighten up your day even if it was only for a moment


----------



## Vickieh1981

I am sorry you are feeling that way padbrat. Is there any reason to think things have gone wrong again? Sending you tons of PMA.

Debs - isn't that early for PMS? And remember also that pg signs are often similar.


----------



## jonnanne3

Padbrat..... Sending you loads of PMA and loads of sticky :dust: for Monday! I hope you get some better answers! :hugs:


----------



## debgreasby

Vickie - AF is 5 days away. Seem to remember being a total cow around the same time over the last few months.


----------



## Vickieh1981

debgreasby said:


> Vickie - AF is 5 days away. Seem to remember being a total cow around the same time over the last few months.

Could still be pg signs since they are pretty similar. Don;t you just hate the 2ww


----------



## padbrat

Vickieh1981 said:


> I am sorry you are feeling that way padbrat. Is there any reason to think things have gone wrong again? Sending you tons of PMA.
> 
> Debs - isn't that early for PMS? And remember also that pg signs are often similar.

Aussietcc... being on here with you all brightens my day! :happydance:

Vickieh - both my scans have not been encouraging, the docs are convinced I will m/c again and I have just started spotting brown stuff... no pain ... but I am not hopeful..:cry:

Thanks everyone for the PMA... helps to know you are not alone in all of this.. :kiss:


----------



## shaerichelle

:hugs: padbrat :dust:

Thanks aussie.


----------



## Vickieh1981

padbrat said:


> Vickieh1981 said:
> 
> 
> I am sorry you are feeling that way padbrat. Is there any reason to think things have gone wrong again? Sending you tons of PMA.
> 
> Debs - isn't that early for PMS? And remember also that pg signs are often similar.
> 
> Aussietcc... being on here with you all brightens my day! :happydance:
> 
> Vickieh - both my scans have not been encouraging, the docs are convinced I will m/c again and I have just started spotting brown stuff... no pain ... but I am not hopeful..:cry:
> 
> Thanks everyone for the PMA... helps to know you are not alone in all of this.. :kiss:Click to expand...

I'm sorry - I thought it was just nerves. How many weeks are you?Will they scan you again? I hope I didn't upset you


----------



## NatoPMT

lots of love to you padbrat, along with lots of PMA.


----------



## SunShyn2205

Sorry and I send buckets of PMA your way, 
The last MCC I had a Nurse that helped me during my D/C surgery, I remember crying before I went in the back, she wiped my tear, held my hand and she told me her story, she had six miscarriages before she carried to term, and now she has 4 children. She Gave Me HOPE when I Had None, 

PadBrat, Never give up hope, I know its awfully hard, give yourself time, and surround yourself with support.. lots of love and prayers!
:hugs:


----------



## Amos2009

OMG ladies......I have been having my hcg levels checked from my last mc on April 7th...my last level was checked 2 weeks ago before I went on our cruise and it was 59....well, I had it checked again yesterday and it had only fallen to 46. I took a pg test 2 days ago and it was negative, so the docs and myself were confused. So......the nurse told me to take another test in the morning just to see if it is a new pregnancy. Well, you know I couldn't wait til in the morning so I took one......there is a line there!!! It is faint, but there is definitely a line!!! OMG....so scared though because I am pretty sure I ovulated from the side where the jacked up tube is still there. OMG OMG


----------



## VGibs

Amos2009 said:


> OMG ladies......I have been having my hcg levels checked from my last mc on April 7th...my last level was checked 2 weeks ago before I went on our cruise and it was 59....well, I had it checked again yesterday and it had only fallen to 46. I took a pg test 2 days ago and it was negative, so the docs and myself were confused. So......the nurse told me to take another test in the morning just to see if it is a new pregnancy. Well, you know I couldn't wait til in the morning so I took one......there is a line there!!! It is faint, but there is definitely a line!!! OMG....so scared though because I am pretty sure I ovulated from the side where the jacked up tube is still there. OMG OMG

Holy frig...Thats WILD! I didnt even know that could happen! So maybe it went down to 0 and back up again to 46????


----------



## Amos2009

VGibs said:


> Amos2009 said:
> 
> 
> OMG ladies......I have been having my hcg levels checked from my last mc on April 7th...my last level was checked 2 weeks ago before I went on our cruise and it was 59....well, I had it checked again yesterday and it had only fallen to 46. I took a pg test 2 days ago and it was negative, so the docs and myself were confused. So......the nurse told me to take another test in the morning just to see if it is a new pregnancy. Well, you know I couldn't wait til in the morning so I took one......there is a line there!!! It is faint, but there is definitely a line!!! OMG....so scared though because I am pretty sure I ovulated from the side where the jacked up tube is still there. OMG OMG
> 
> Holy frig...Thats WILD! I didnt even know that could happen! So maybe it went down to 0 and back up again to 46????Click to expand...

It must have is all I can say!! Or I am praying anyway lol. I definitely had a negative pg test (2 actually) so this line is definitely new!!!!


----------



## VGibs

Holy CRAP! That is just wild! I mean YA HOOOOO!!!!!! But WOWZA! What a story to tell your bean when he/she comes out eh? LOL


----------



## Amos2009

I have had lots of weird things happen to me over this TTC journey.....this bean will have LOTS of stories to listen to!!! LOL


----------



## shaerichelle

Fingers crossed Amos:)


----------



## Megg33k

Holy crap, Sis! You're a machine! :hugs: All the hope in the world for you right now, lovely!!! Although, I feel I should have been txt about this matter! Haha! :winkwink:

PADBRAT:

https://farm4.static.flickr.com/3556/4564513300_1958d41fbc_o.jpg


----------



## shaerichelle

Love the PMA Dumptruck Megg.


----------



## Megg33k

Thanks! I couldn't resist! Haha! Interesting fact: Not that much fun to try and make... There is no "A" in "dump truck" and those words were already on the picture! :rofl:


----------



## Amos2009

HAHAH...Great pic Sis!! It all happened so fast this afternoon I wasn't sure what to think. I started to not even say anything so I wouldn't be a big ol disappointment again!


----------



## BizyBee

I missed too much again. I think I have to come on more often!

:hugs: Padbrat.

Whoa Amos! Praying for you. xx


----------



## Megg33k

You should ALWAYS say something!!! :) You're never a disappointment! Hush that talk right now! Thanks about the pic! :hugs:


----------



## fluffyblue

padbrat said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> Padbrat... I think I've missed something... based on your post and status and feeling... I'm SO sorry, love! :cry: I can't seem to find a post saying what's happened! :hugs:
> 
> Sorry Megg... I am confusing, because I am confused... pretty sure I am losing this one and it has died, need to PMA to keep me going ... so tired of all of this pregnancy then m/c... rips me apart... so am wallowing in confusion and feeling sorry for myself...hence the request for bucketfulls of PMA to keep me going!
> :cry:Click to expand...

Hey hun, I know your feeling well but you do need to be strong even if with each loss you learn something new - you should be entitled to some pretty rigourous testing now even after 3 losses.

I have been to hell and back in 3 years with 5 losses and an ectopic but each month brings new hope and yes dissappointment but I firmly believe it will happen. Its hard to cling onto hope sometimes because only you know your own body and signs etc but I would say please try and keep some positive thoughts for the future as you will have your baby in the end. 

I have set some goals in my life now and it seems to have lifted some of the burden (apart from having a dicky cycle this month which is causing me grief) but its helped me and hubby relax slightly. 

xxxxxxx


----------



## Vickieh1981

Amos - I have everything crossed for you. xx


----------



## debgreasby

Mega fingers crossed Amos! x


----------



## padbrat

Vicky, you absolutely did not upset me, please don't worry!

Megg that is the funniest thing I have seen for ages - a dump truck full of PMA... that is really special!!! Thanks so much!

Amos... I am sooo hoping for you to have good news and nice big hcg numbers to put your mind at rest, how exciting!

Fluffy - thank you so much for telling me your experiences. I know you are right. I am trying to take each day as it comes until we know for sure on Wed, and if I m/c in the meantime, then at least the waiting has stopped and we can start planning what will happen next. hopefully tests and answers! Have told hubby he is going on vitamins if I lose this one and he has to give up his cycling for a while! 

See PMA is working already!

Everyone on here is amazing and thank you all for your support... I couldn't wish for a better team than team TTCAL! Can I count myself as a member?


----------



## Tulip

Padbrat what has happened darling? Thinking of you but you must retain some hope, my love. Big brave kisses xxxx

MrsRoughton that is amazing news! So good to have you back in first tri :D

And Amos OMG!! Everything is crossed for you babe, that is simply stupendous news - Meg's right, you are a MACHINE, woman!

Welcome to the new girls and :dust: to all xxx


----------



## debgreasby

Hmm, BFE - big fat evap!!! we need a smiley for this!!!!


----------



## Tulip

Dude, what is it with you and all the evaps?!? *perplexed* They are drawn to you! :hugs:


----------



## debgreasby

Yeak Nik, they love me!


----------



## padbrat

Tulip said:


> Padbrat what has happened darling? Thinking of you but you must retain some hope, my love. Big brave kisses xxxx
> 
> MrsRoughton that is amazing news! So good to have you back in first tri :D
> 
> And Amos OMG!! Everything is crossed for you babe, that is simply stupendous news - Meg's right, you are a MACHINE, woman!
> 
> Welcome to the new girls and :dust: to all xxx

Hey Tulip! Thanks for your message... I am 7+1 at the mo and I have had 2 scans, both of which weren't positive - small baby, not growing as well as they want etc... docs all convinced I will m/c and after last scan on Monday I started to spot brown blood and still am, comes and goes, no pain and no clots though (very different from last 2 m/cs). Next scan is on Wed, but we are pretty much resigned to the fact that I am losing this one too:cry:. still taking the vits etc just in case we are wrong and a miracle occurs!:hugs:


----------



## Tulip

You poor thing, you must be utterly terrified. Sending all the growing vibes I can muster. Big love xx


----------



## Megg33k

I'm sending them too... along with that dump truck! :hugs: Glad you liked it! :) I couldn't resist... you said a truckload! :winkwink:

*gets off the couch and goes to bed... for real... I promise... you can stalk me to make sure... I'm looking at you, Nik!*


----------



## Tulip

Oh, don't worry I will.

*sigh*
Sometimes I feel like a mother already, ordering you around :rofl:


----------



## Firedancer41

padbrat said:


> Tulip said:
> 
> 
> Padbrat what has happened darling? Thinking of you but you must retain some hope, my love. Big brave kisses xxxx
> 
> MrsRoughton that is amazing news! So good to have you back in first tri :D
> 
> And Amos OMG!! Everything is crossed for you babe, that is simply stupendous news - Meg's right, you are a MACHINE, woman!
> 
> Welcome to the new girls and :dust: to all xxx
> 
> Hey Tulip! Thanks for your message... I am 7+1 at the mo and I have had 2 scans, both of which weren't positive - small baby, not growing as well as they want etc... docs all convinced I will m/c and after last scan on Monday I started to spot brown blood and still am, comes and goes, no pain and no clots though (very different from last 2 m/cs). Next scan is on Wed, but we are pretty much resigned to the fact that I am losing this one too:cry:. still taking the vits etc just in case we are wrong and a miracle occurs!:hugs:Click to expand...

Brown is not bad, it's a sign of old leftover blood. I've spotted both brown and pink with 3 of my 4 pregnancies and nothing ever became of it. Don't let drs.' pessimism bring you down. It's good that you are prepared for what could be, but revel in the fact that you haven't MCed yet and may not, and you have lots of thoughts and prayers being sent your way (and your bean's way too! ) :hugs:


----------



## sincerevon

Just thought I'd pop in and say hi ladies! I have a lot of catching up to do. This thread grows so fast! It's hard to keep up. :)


----------



## lovehearts

Hi, i just wondered if i could join here. I mc naturally at 5w4d and my af returned yesterday 30 days after the start of the bleed. We are planning to ntnp/ttc from this month. It was my first pregnancy and first mc. i have encountered some horrible comments from people along the way about it 'not counting' and a friend even said yesterday that my body will probably attack my next baby too....needless to say im not really thinking of her as a friend anymore. 

Im here for hope more than anything - hope that it will happen for me sooner rather than later.

So - CD2 for me.....

sorry for the ramble xx


----------



## debgreasby

Welcome Lovehearts x


----------



## padbrat

Megg, Tulip and Firedancer I am so glad I have you all and your good thoughts, growing vibes and advice... if I end up doing as well as you guys all have then I will be doing really well!

All thoughts, prayers, growing vibes, baby dust and PMA to us all...

We are down, but not out yet! x


----------



## padbrat

And hello to everyone that has just joined... I wish it were under happier circumstances, but here we are. 

WELCOME and hugs for your losses x


----------



## Tulip

Lovehearts, what a terrible thing for a so-called friend to say :shock: I hope you feel at home in here, we have an amazing support group. Big love to you and can't wait to hear how the marathon goes xx


----------



## lovehearts

Thank you for the kind welcome. I dont know how i would have got through the last month without bnb (and my lovely OH of course)

xx


----------



## Amos2009

Padbrat- I am praying for you hun.....It's not right that anyone should have to go through ONE mc, much less multiple ones. Hold on little bean!!!

Welcome Lovehearts.....hate we had to meet under these circumstances :(

Well, I am off to my next set of bloods.....wish me luck!!!


----------



## Vickieh1981

Welcome to the thread Lovehearts.

Amos - I have everything crossed. When do you get your results?


----------



## blondee

Welcome Lovehearts! Your friend sounds a little crazy to me - steer clear of her, she has a very unhealthy attitude.


Amos! Wow! I'm crossing fingers and toes for you! I'm anxiously awaiting your next update. Good luck, hun.


Padbrat - sounds like a very upsetting and anxious time for you guys. I truly hope this little bean is just having a slow start and will get all fired up and have a growth spurt soon. I'm hoping and praying it all works out for you. 

Megg - more art please!!

I hope all you ladies are happy and well.

Michelle X


----------



## Amos2009

Vickieh1981 said:


> Welcome to the thread Lovehearts.
> 
> Amos - I have everything crossed. When do you get your results?

Unfortunately I won't get them til Monday :( But that's ok....I am ALL GOOD!!! PMA is just oooooozing out!!!!


----------



## Vickieh1981

Amos2009 said:


> Vickieh1981 said:
> 
> 
> Welcome to the thread Lovehearts.
> 
> Amos - I have everything crossed. When do you get your results?
> 
> Unfortunately I won't get them til Monday :( But that's ok....I am ALL GOOD!!! PMA is just oooooozing out!!!!Click to expand...

Excellent - that's the way to be.


----------



## padbrat

blondee said:


> Welcome Lovehearts! Your friend sounds a little crazy to me - steer clear of her, she has a very unhealthy attitude.
> 
> 
> Amos! Wow! I'm crossing fingers and toes for you! I'm anxiously awaiting your next update. Good luck, hun.
> 
> 
> Padbrat - sounds like a very upsetting and anxious time for you guys. I truly hope this little bean is just having a slow start and will get all fired up and have a growth spurt soon. I'm hoping and praying it all works out for you.
> 
> Megg - more art please!!
> 
> I hope all you ladies are happy and well.
> 
> Blondee I am hoping too... you never know a miracle could happen! See Megg - am trying to hold on to the dump truck full of PMA x
> 
> Amos, if anyone knows how I feel it must be you. I am soooo hoping your bloods are all good! :hugs:


----------



## Amos2009

I'm right here for you Padbrat :hugs: How is the spotting? When is your next scan?


----------



## padbrat

Thanks Amos, it is good to know x
Spotting... still happening, not really got any worse, nor any better still very dark brown...no pain - very odd. Last 2 m/c were hard, painful and bloody... this is nothing like the same. Knowing my luck it will bloody happen over the bank holiday weekend and I will be stuck in A&E for hours with all the drunks! 
Next scan is Wed morning and that will be the decider as I will be 8 weeks then and if things haven't improved I don't think they ever will....
We will see, one day at a time eh...

Bet you can't wait for Monday! This is gonna be one long weekend!!! LOL


----------



## Amos2009

One day at a time is right. No matter how much thinking, worrying and driving yourself crazy you do, whatever is meant to happen will happen. This is one thing that is out of your hands. 
I think we are actually around the same age too, Pad, so we might have more in common than you think!


----------



## sar35

hope you get some good news Padbrat and Amos have my fingers crossed for you both x


----------



## Megg33k

lovehearts - Just so you know, I want to slap your so-called-friend! WTF? That's awful! I'm so sorry for your loss... which definitely DOES count! But remember... 1 early loss does NOT suggest that you'll have further losses. Losses that early are usually due to a chromosomal anomaly with the embryo! It doesn't speak to there being anything wrong with you that would possibly cause it to happen again! :hugs: I'll add you!

Amos & Padbrat - LONGEST WEEKEND EVER! OMG! Pulling for you both! :hugs:

blondee - More art? Uhm... What can I interest you in? I can make it, I'm sure... but I need an idea first! :) I'm also going sketching at a botanical garden tomorrow... I'll put pics of my sketches on my blog! :)

Sar & sincerevon - How are our newly preggos?


----------



## sar35

Megg33k said:


> lovehearts - Just so you know, I want to slap your so-called-friend! WTF? That's awful! I'm so sorry for your loss... which definitely DOES count! But remember... 1 early loss does NOT suggest that you'll have further losses. Losses that early are usually due to a chromosomal anomaly with the embryo! It doesn't speak to there being anything wrong with you that would possibly cause it to happen again! :hugs: I'll add you!
> 
> Amos & Padbrat - LONGEST WEEKEND EVER! OMG! Pulling for you both! :hugs:
> 
> blondee - More art? Uhm... What can I interest you in? I can make it, I'm sure... but I need an idea first! :) I'm also going sketching at a botanical garden tomorrow... I'll put pics of my sketches on my blog! :)
> 
> Sar & sincerevon - How are our newly preggos?

hmmmm, paranoid of course ;) got early scan on wed cos i been spotting and had some pain, how are you Megg


----------



## blondee

Megg33k said:


> blondee - More art? Uhm... What can I interest you in? I can make it, I'm sure... but I need an idea first! :) I'm also going sketching at a botanical garden tomorrow... I'll put pics of my sketches on my blog! :)

erm, can we please have a :dust: that doesn't look like she is in dire need of a pee? :haha: I do like her but she is either missing a mouth or a nose and that can't be good :winkwink: I also think some fairy dust never goes a miss!


----------



## zoe87

BFP 9.4.10 Zoe87 losses 2


----------



## sar35

congrats Zoe


----------



## debgreasby

i still say we need a BFE (big fat evap) smiley ;)


----------



## BizyBee

Well, I take the trigger shot on Sunday and the IUI is scheduled for Monday. FX this cycle works so I don't need IVF!


----------



## debgreasby

Mega FX'd x


----------



## Amos2009

Fingers AND toes crossed Bizzy!!!


----------



## BizyBee

Hi Zoe! :hi: Congrats!


----------



## Megg33k

So, better :dust: and a BFE? I think I can handle those! :) Let me work on that!!!

Congrats, Zoe!!! :hugs:

Everything crossed, Jen!


----------



## Megg33k

Here's your BFE!

https://i43.tinypic.com/vr4mqa.gif

Code (no *'s): [*IMG]https://i43.tinypic.com/vr4mqa.gif[*/IMG]

Unfortunately, I can't make it an official one that works with :bfe: or anything! Starting on :dust: now! :)


----------



## debgreasby

lol thanks Megg!!!


----------



## sar35

Megg33k said:


> Here's your BFE!
> 
> https://i43.tinypic.com/vr4mqa.gif
> 
> Code (no *'s): [*IMG]https://i43.tinypic.com/vr4mqa.gif[*/IMG]
> 
> Unfortunately, I can't make it an official one that works with :bfe: or anything! Starting on :dust: now! :)

very cool!


----------



## debgreasby

Ok, so tested today and https://i43.tinypic.com/vr4mqa.gif


----------



## TripleB

Love it Megg, you clever thing! X


----------



## Megg33k

Thanks! :hugs: Got a :dust: replacement... Its not what I had in mind... But, I kind of like her now that its done! :)

Here's your DUST!

https://i43.tinypic.com/2wcr68h.gif

Code (no *'s): [*IMG]https://i43.tinypic.com/2wcr68h.gif[*/IMG]

Putting codes for both in the first post of this thread... So they're findable! :)


----------



## VGibs

Ohhh I <3 the dust!


----------



## KatienSam

wow they are cool!

https://i43.tinypic.com/2wcr68h.gif

fOR EVERYONE THIS CYCLE!

So im 10DPO, temps dipped low and have now jumped high again (but i have a cold so may just be that :( ) i wanted to POAS this morning but i refrained myself from doing so and quickly wee'd so i cant change my mind - no FMU no test this early :rofl: i will do it tomorrow

xx


----------



## KatienSam

i edited that last post 3 times, this cold has affected my typing/thinking ability :lol:


----------



## sar35

KatienSam said:


> wow they are cool!
> 
> https://i43.tinypic.com/2wcr68h.gif
> 
> fOR EVERYONE THIS CYCLE!
> 
> So im 10DPO, temps dipped low and have now jumped high again (but i have a cold so may just be that :( ) i wanted to POAS this morning but i refrained myself from doing so and quickly wee'd so i cant change my mind - no FMU no test this early :rofl: i will do it tomorrow
> 
> xx

fx


----------



## Megg33k

Thanks! :)

Katie - https://i43.tinypic.com/2wcr68h.gif to you! FX'd!!!


----------



## blondee

Loving the new fairy Megg - you are a talented bunny!


----------



## debgreasby

:bfn: on FRER so the ICs must be https://i43.tinypic.com/vr4mqa.gif


----------



## sar35

debgreasby said:


> :bfn: on FRER so the ICs must be https://i43.tinypic.com/vr4mqa.gif

be patient :hugs:


----------



## debgreasby

sar35 said:


> debgreasby said:
> 
> 
> :bfn: on FRER so the ICs must be https://i43.tinypic.com/vr4mqa.gif
> 
> be patient :hugs:Click to expand...

Afraid it's not in my nature lol


----------



## padbrat

padbrat said:


> Thanks Amos, it is good to know x
> Spotting... still happening, not really got any worse, nor any better still very dark brown...no pain - very odd. Last 2 m/c were hard, painful and bloody... this is nothing like the same. Knowing my luck it will bloody happen over the bank holiday weekend and I will be stuck in A&E for hours with all the drunks!
> Next scan is Wed morning and that will be the decider as I will be 8 weeks then and if things haven't improved I don't think they ever will....
> We will see, one day at a time eh...
> 
> Bet you can't wait for Monday! This is gonna be one long weekend!!! LOL

Well guys, just as predicted.. I think it is starting... cramps have begun and a bit of a sore back... just taken Tylenol to help me through... bleeding not any worse though.

Amos - it would be great to know someone else around my age on here... go on ... if you spill your age I'll spill mine :winkwink:


----------



## Megg33k

EEK! My fairy is in your siggy, Padbrat! Hoping you're wrong about it starting! :hugs:

Thanks, blondee!


----------



## Vickieh1981

Padbrat - I really hope that's not the case hun.

Katie - 10dpo is NOT early hun. You have more patience than me.

I was having withdrawel from poas and did just that. I got a BFE (why can't I put that pic in?) which is just mean when I already feel crap about this cycle.


----------



## debgreasby

[*IMG]https://i43.tinypic.com/vr4mqa.gif[*/IMG] copy and paste that without the *


----------



## Vickieh1981

I copied her link into my post but it just didn't show up as the pic only the writing


----------



## Vickieh1981

debgreasby said:


> [*IMG]https://i43.tinypic.com/vr4mqa.gif[*/IMG] copy and paste that without the *

Trying again

https://i43.tinypic.com/vr4mqa.gif


----------



## Vickieh1981

Ok working now lol


----------



## debgreasby

:happydance:


----------



## aussiettc

Deb, i think i'm mirrorinng you this cycle i am a bit slimy (cm wise) today to.:haha:

so i'm on cd35 and 9dpo and fpr the last few days haven't peed on anything, so proud of myself, maybe i should start a POAS anonomous group.

Ok i'll got first
Hi my names Mary and its been 3 days since my last poas. i think that really something being that i'm in the tww. :rofl:

megg i know what you could make, can you make a not testing before 10dpo coin for my POASA group. :rofl:


----------



## Megg33k

Like an AA chip? Sure! :rofl: I'll do it later tonight! Haha!


----------



## aussiettc

THANKS MEGG, i thhink i'll start my onw POASA thread for everyone to confess their sins :rofl: Deb i'm looking your way here:haha:


----------



## BizyBee

Stopping in to say hi! :hi:


----------



## heart tree

Hi ladies, can I join? I've had 2 mc's. First one on Christmas eve 2008. Second one on January 17, 2009. The ultrasound tech for the second mc told me I shouldn't get pregnant around holidays. The nerve! This is my first cycle trying again and I'm super excited. I'm hoping to ovulate in the next few days. Fingers crossed! Thanks for all your support ladies! xoxo


----------



## Megg33k

I'll get on it in a bit, Aussie! :hugs: Thread sounds like a great idea!

Jen - :wave: Hi, honey!

heart tree - WTF?! Did you slap her? I would have! :( Sorry for your losses, hun! :hugs: I'll add you!


----------



## heart tree

Thanks Megg!!! Actually it was a guy. GRRRR...clearly he is in the wrong field! I was too upset to say anything but cry. Now I wish I had slapped him. Jerk!


----------



## Megg33k

Its never too late to slap a bad sonographer! Haha! 

Aussie - Here ya go!

https://i43.tinypic.com/2h2jf5i.gif

Code (no *'s): [*IMG]https://i43.tinypic.com/2h2jf5i.gif[*/IMG]


----------



## padbrat

Megg33k said:


> EEK! My fairy is in your siggy, Padbrat! Hoping you're wrong about it starting! :hugs:
> 
> Thanks, blondee!

Of course she is Megg... I love her! :kiss:

Well, I think someone is having a cosmic joke with me, because I rested up in the evening, took a couple of Tylenol, had a row with my OH and then it all stopped... no blood, no cramps.. WTF is going on???????:dohh:

Oh and hubby apologised for being an idiot!

So, now back to waiting, has anyone else had this stop start thing happen to them?


----------



## Vickieh1981

aussiettc said:


> THANKS MEGG, i thhink i'll start my onw POASA thread for everyone to confess their sins :rofl: Deb i'm looking your way here:haha:

Hehe - can I join? I tested yesterday at 5dpo. I was getting withdrawals.


----------



## Vickieh1981

padbrat said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> EEK! My fairy is in your siggy, Padbrat! Hoping you're wrong about it starting! :hugs:
> 
> Thanks, blondee!
> 
> Of course she is Megg... I love her! :kiss:
> 
> Well, I think someone is having a cosmic joke with me, because I rested up in the evening, took a couple of Tylenol, had a row with my OH and then it all stopped... no blood, no cramps.. WTF is going on???????:dohh:
> 
> Oh and hubby apologised for being an idiot!
> 
> So, now back to waiting, has anyone else had this stop start thing happen to them?Click to expand...

I hope that it's a good sign that everything is okay after all. When is your next scan?


----------



## padbrat

Hubby is pretty convinced we have lost this one... I dunno, maybe I am just clutching straws because it is so different from other 2 m/cs.

Next scan is on Wednesday and it will decide what happens as I will be... (counts on fingers and toes)... 8+3, so they should be able to see some dramatic growth by then, if it is going to happen.


----------



## aussiettc

Megg thanks sweety, it lovely. Do you think you could make a gold HPT (BFP) as well for the long hallers.

Patbrat - never had that happen to me, but lets hope that its the end of it all and you have a happy and healthy 8 months ahead off you

Ok for all you POAS addicts come and confess your sins in my POAS anonymous thread, and if your good you can earn you bronz medal:rofl:


----------



## padbrat

Aussie... I truly hope so... it would be a miracle, but they can happen... we will see. Wed seems a long way away though at the moment!

How is OZ today? We were there in Oct to visit friends and renew our wedding vows and I feel in love with Oz. Blighty is cold and gray and rainy... rubbish!


----------



## aussiettc

pat - its not to bad, was quite warm here today, DH got sunburnt while playing hockey. 

At the moment we're watching the logies and saw someong with a plunging neck line (you know the ones that show your cleavage) and saying how i couldn't do that look, and got as a response "are you kidding you've got great tits sweety". :haha:at least he was listening.


----------



## debgreasby

Keeping everything crossed for you Pad xxx


----------



## padbrat

Thanks Deb, it is appreciated!

Aussie, sounds fab, would love a bit of sunshine to give us some sunburn... but no such luck!


----------



## dawny690

I will be thinking of you on wednesday padbrat xxxx


----------



## tinybutterfly

i feel like i'm spamming the boards today

but YESSSSS bfp for meeeeee!!!

EDD january 7, 2011


----------



## Vickieh1981

Will be keeping everything crossed for you pad


----------



## debgreasby

tinybutterfly said:


> i feel like i'm spamming the boards today
> 
> but YESSSSS bfp for meeeeee!!!
> 
> EDD january 7, 2011

Woo hoo!


----------



## dawny690

TB spam spam and spam some more hun you have perfect reasons :yipee: xxxxx


----------



## sar35

congrats butterfly, gl padbrad xxx


----------



## Firedancer41

tinybutterfly said:


> i feel like i'm spamming the boards today
> 
> but YESSSSS bfp for meeeeee!!!
> 
> EDD january 7, 2011

Ahhhhhh!!!!! Congrats!!! This made me smile this morning. So happy for you!!!!:hugs:


----------



## roonsma

Hi to all you lovely ladies:wave::, i've been following the ttcal threads as i suppose my therapy over the last weeks, you all seem a lovely lot and have helped me out no end, i've shed most of my tears with you and you didn't even know it! I've decided to out myself so.. i'm Rachael-33, DH 40, beautiful son who i am forever grateful for, age 4. 
We've been ttc #2 for about 18 months with a mmc Aug 09 and an early mc last month, i've just tested on a cb digi and got a bfp, really hoping this one's ok, but its early days so fx'd.
Ive got a couple of questions.. does anyone else have trouble getting +'s on ic tests? i've yet to get one either this time of last???
I've been taking 75mg aspirin as i knew it wouldn't hurt do does anyone know when your supposed to stop taking them?
I'd love to join this thread and i really do wish all of you the very best and(i've been dying to say this) handfuls of babydust to you all
congratulations to the girls with their bfp's 
Rach x


----------



## sar35

congrats Rachael x


----------



## debgreasby

Welcome and congrats! Ics are a pain in the ass to be frank! If you have your :bfp: on a digi, then relax, impossible though huh? No idea about the asprin, sorry.


----------



## roonsma

Yep definatley impossible, got a knot in my tummy the size of a football!! thanks and good luck to you too xxx


----------



## Tulip

Two :bfp:s in one day WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOH! Meg, get updating! Congratulations to TB and Rach.... Rach, do come and share fears in the Bonfire/Winter babies thread in PAL. TB has already joined us. Woohoooooooo! :wohoo:

Lots of :dust: to all in TTCAL xxx


----------



## Megg33k

aussiettc said:


> Megg thanks sweety, it lovely. Do you think you could make a gold HPT (BFP) as well for the long hallers.
> 
> Patbrat - never had that happen to me, but lets hope that its the end of it all and you have a happy and healthy 8 months ahead off you
> 
> Ok for all you POAS addicts come and confess your sins in my POAS anonymous thread, and if your good you can earn you bronz medal:rofl:

Sure! You want... like... a full on HPT stick that's gold and showing a BFP? Or, am I misreading? I'm sure I can do it! :)



tinybutterfly said:


> i feel like i'm spamming the boards today
> 
> but YESSSSS bfp for meeeeee!!!
> 
> EDD january 7, 2011

You spam as much as you want, especially in my threads! I couldn't be happier for you! :hugs:



roonsma said:


> Hi to all you lovely ladies:wave::, i've been following the ttcal threads as i suppose my therapy over the last weeks, you all seem a lovely lot and have helped me out no end, i've shed most of my tears with you and you didn't even know it! I've decided to out myself so.. i'm Rachael-33, DH 40, beautiful son who i am forever grateful for, age 4.
> We've been ttc #2 for about 18 months with a mmc Aug 09 and an early mc last month, i've just tested on a cb digi and got a bfp, really hoping this one's ok, but its early days so fx'd.
> Ive got a couple of questions.. does anyone else have trouble getting +'s on ic tests? i've yet to get one either this time of last???
> I've been taking 75mg aspirin as i knew it wouldn't hurt do does anyone know when your supposed to stop taking them?
> I'd love to join this thread and i really do wish all of you the very best and(i've been dying to say this) handfuls of babydust to you all
> congratulations to the girls with their bfp's
> Rach x

Aww! You could have joined us before your BFP, honey! I'm glad we managed to help you through hard times, whether we knew it or not! :hugs:

As far as IC's go.. I have trouble getting positives on ANYTHING... So, I guess I'm not the authority on that! LOL

As far as the aspirin, taking it throughout the pregnancy lowers the chance of MC! So, I'd definitely not stop! In fact, some people don't start taking it until they get a BFP!

I'm really sorry for your losses, sweetie! :hugs: But HUGE CONGRATS on your BFP!!! :yipee:


----------



## roonsma

Thanks Tulip, hoping to join you thanks x

Megg, thanks for advice, bloody HPT- i've a love hate relationship with them x


----------



## Vickieh1981

Huge congratulations Rachel


----------



## Chase

Would you mind me joining please? I have had 2 early mc, last one was Feb 2010 and lost twin girls at 22 wks. Not sure if you need any more info? 

Cathryn xxx


----------



## Tulip

Welcome to the team Cathryn. I'm so sorry for your losses. What beautiful names you chose for your precious twins xx


----------



## debgreasby

Welcome Cathryn, sorry for your losses :(


----------



## dawny690

Sorry the newbies find yourselves here a loss is so hard I still struggle somedays with mine :cry: congrats to all the girls with new fresh :bfp:s hope they are ultra sticky https://i43.tinypic.com/2wcr68h.gif xxxxxx


----------



## shaerichelle

COngrats on the new BFPs.. Looks like May is off to a good start!:)

Now if my body has ovd maybe Ill have a chance:wacko:


----------



## shaerichelle

https://i43.tinypic.com/2wcr68h.gif


----------



## Megg33k

Welcome, Cathryn! :hugs: Sorry about your losses, love! Very pretty names though!

Shannon - I think your chart is looking hopeful for you having O'd! Have you put in some higher temps to see if it gives you CH's?


----------



## Amos2009

Hi ladies....just got back from a short trip to the beach. Needed to go see it again before it is all oily from that nice little spill we have going on down here :( 
I go tomorrow to see what my bloodwork from Friday shows. I am not really hopeful though because that faint little line I had last week is even fainter. If this happens again, I am truly giving up. I can't go through anymore. 
Padbrat- I am 37!


----------



## Mummy2Angel.

Hi everyone :hi:

Can i join?

I had my first pregnancy end in a MMC on march 29th (found out at scan that day :cry:)

I'm getting back in the sadle now and hoping for a BFP soon :) x


----------



## jonnanne3

Congrats to all the :bfp: and sending bunches of sticky :dust: to all of you! :hugs:


----------



## BizyBee

Welcome Cathryn and mummy2angel, sorry for your losses. xx

Congrats butterfly and roonsma! :happydance: xx

Praying for you Amos!


----------



## Megg33k

Sorry about your loss, mummy2angel! :hugs: I'll add you!

Amos - You need to keep the PMA up until there's reason not to! You know that! :hugs: Love you, sis! xx


----------



## aussiettc

Megg33k said:


> aussiettc said:
> 
> 
> Megg thanks sweety, it lovely. Do you think you could make a gold HPT (BFP) as well for the long hallers.
> 
> Patbrat - never had that happen to me, but lets hope that its the end of it all and you have a happy and healthy 8 months ahead off you
> 
> Ok for all you POAS addicts come and confess your sins in my POAS anonymous thread, and if your good you can earn you bronz medal:rofl:
> 
> Sure! You want... like... a full on HPT stick that's gold and showing a BFP? Or, am I misreading? I'm sure I can do it! :)Click to expand...

thats it Megg, you're the best sweety.:kiss:


----------



## aussiettc

new girls ssorry for your losses, hope you get your BFP soon. 

Congrats to the new BFP fxed for a sticky nine months ahead (it more like 8 now but hey)


----------



## VGibs

Awww 49 BFP'S! When is June gonna get here so I can finally try to get a BFP? Geez! You think TWW is bad! Try two MONTH wait! haha


----------



## Amos2009

Hey sis....I was gonna say go ahead and add me, but nah....


----------



## VGibs

Amos2009 said:


> Hey sis....I was gonna say go ahead and add me, but nah....

Oh no :( Did something happen? Was it a CP afterall?


----------



## Amos2009

VGibs said:


> Amos2009 said:
> 
> 
> Hey sis....I was gonna say go ahead and add me, but nah....
> 
> Oh no :( Did something happen? Was it a CP afterall?Click to expand...

I must be having a brain fart....what is CP??


----------



## Amos2009

My line is just alot more faint than it was....I am such a worry wort. I don't get my results til tomorrow :(


----------



## Megg33k

Well, I'm going to be extremely happy when I add you tomorrow, sis! You just wait! Love you!!! :hugs:

VGibs - I can't imagine! I was always SO bad at waiting to try!!! :hugs:


----------



## Vickieh1981

Amos2009 said:


> VGibs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amos2009 said:
> 
> 
> Hey sis....I was gonna say go ahead and add me, but nah....
> 
> Oh no :( Did something happen? Was it a CP afterall?Click to expand...
> 
> I must be having a brain fart....what is CP??Click to expand...

Chemical pregnancy hun. It tends to be what people call it when you get lines that then fade and your period arrives. I think if it's before 5 or 6 weeks then people tend to refer to it as that.

I hate the term personally, I lost a baby at 4+5, it wasn't a chemical imbalance or something


----------



## aussiettc

i know what you mean vicki, its like our babies aren't worth recording the way they say it. So hurtful sometimes


----------



## roonsma

morning everyone, just done another cb digi and sadly its now a "not preganant", i suppose the witch will follow shortly, wondering what the hell is going on....? 

hopefully we'll now be referred for testing, thought it was too good to be true x


----------



## debgreasby

:hug:


----------



## Mummy2Angel.

morning , sorry roonsma hopefully you can get some answers soon :hugs:

How long after your losses did you get AF back everyone? x


----------



## padbrat

Sorry to add a cloud of doom, but I had to go to A&E last night with cramps and bleeding. They took about 6 phials of blood and examined me. The very junior gynae said she couldn't tell if my cervix was open as there was too much blood...I now have to wait until my scan on Wed to check it has all gone... They took my hcg and have said that although it has risen, it hasn't doubled... so why did they take 6 bloody lots of blood to tell me that???

This country is bloody barbaric, making us wait for days and days in pain before they will do anything to help because it is a bloody bank holiday and apparently the ward that deals with m/cs is closed!!!! 

Am furious, was begging for hubby to take me back to Germany, where you get scanned straight away and then helped...


----------



## debgreasby

Aww hunni, sorry you are going through this. Maybe we should schedule our losses and pain around the NHS?? Bloody ridiculous!


----------



## padbrat

debgreasby said:


> Aww hunni, sorry you are going through this. Maybe we should schedule our losses and pain around the NHS?? Bloody ridiculous!

Couldn't agree with you more Deb... am absolutely shattered by it all.


----------



## debgreasby

Rest up and take care of yourself sweetie, hope Wednesday hurries up !


----------



## jonnanne3

I am sorry Padbrat. I hope you get some answers soon. :hugs:


----------



## Firedancer41

Amos2009 said:


> Hi ladies....just got back from a short trip to the beach. Needed to go see it again before it is all oily from that nice little spill we have going on down here :(
> I go tomorrow to see what my bloodwork from Friday shows. I am not really hopeful though because that faint little line I had last week is even fainter. If this happens again, I am truly giving up. I can't go through anymore.
> Padbrat- I am 37!


Amos, so am I!


----------



## sar35

so sorry Padbrat and the other ladies that are having a tough time ... thinking of you xx


----------



## BizyBee

Sorry roonsma and padbrat. :hugs: xx


----------



## shaerichelle

:hugs: padbrat


----------



## Vickieh1981

I'm so sorry to hear your bad news roonsma and padbrat


----------



## shaerichelle

Megg33k said:


> Welcome, Cathryn! :hugs: Sorry about your losses, love! Very pretty names though!
> 
> Shannon - I think your chart is looking hopeful for you having O'd! Have you put in some higher temps to see if it gives you CH's?

It does but for cd 15 or 18 depends on the temps. Really I ovd?:cry:

Would love that as a mothers day gift.


----------



## Firedancer41

padbrat said:


> Sorry to add a cloud of doom, but I had to go to A&E last night with cramps and bleeding. They took about 6 phials of blood and examined me. The very junior gynae said she couldn't tell if my cervix was open as there was too much blood...I now have to wait until my scan on Wed to check it has all gone... They took my hcg and have said that although it has risen, it hasn't doubled... so why did they take 6 bloody lots of blood to tell me that???
> 
> This country is bloody barbaric, making us wait for days and days in pain before they will do anything to help because it is a bloody bank holiday and apparently the ward that deals with m/cs is closed!!!!
> 
> Am furious, was begging for hubby to take me back to Germany, where you get scanned straight away and then helped...

Padbrat, I'm so sorry you're going through this. My thoughts & prayers are with you, hun :hugs:


----------



## padbrat

Firedancer41 said:


> padbrat said:
> 
> 
> Sorry to add a cloud of doom, but I had to go to A&E last night with cramps and bleeding. They took about 6 phials of blood and examined me. The very junior gynae said she couldn't tell if my cervix was open as there was too much blood...I now have to wait until my scan on Wed to check it has all gone... They took my hcg and have said that although it has risen, it hasn't doubled... so why did they take 6 bloody lots of blood to tell me that???
> 
> This country is bloody barbaric, making us wait for days and days in pain before they will do anything to help because it is a bloody bank holiday and apparently the ward that deals with m/cs is closed!!!!
> 
> Am furious, was begging for hubby to take me back to Germany, where you get scanned straight away and then helped...
> 
> Padbrat, I'm so sorry you're going through this. My thoughts & prayers are with you, hun :hugs:Click to expand...

Thanks Firedancer... hubby has just popped home and calmed me down.. :flower: I am sorry I have had a major rant... am just shattered with all of this.

Amos I'm afraid I beat you... I have just turned 38! LOL :winkwink:


----------



## Firedancer41

padbrat said:


> Firedancer41 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> padbrat said:
> 
> 
> Sorry to add a cloud of doom, but I had to go to A&E last night with cramps and bleeding. They took about 6 phials of blood and examined me. The very junior gynae said she couldn't tell if my cervix was open as there was too much blood...I now have to wait until my scan on Wed to check it has all gone... They took my hcg and have said that although it has risen, it hasn't doubled... so why did they take 6 bloody lots of blood to tell me that???
> 
> This country is bloody barbaric, making us wait for days and days in pain before they will do anything to help because it is a bloody bank holiday and apparently the ward that deals with m/cs is closed!!!!
> 
> Am furious, was begging for hubby to take me back to Germany, where you get scanned straight away and then helped...
> 
> Padbrat, I'm so sorry you're going through this. My thoughts & prayers are with you, hun :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Firedancer... hubby has just popped home and calmed me down.. :flower: I am sorry I have had a major rant... am just shattered with all of this.
> 
> Amos I'm afraid I beat you... I have just turned 38! LOL :winkwink:Click to expand...

That was not a rant and you have every right to speak your feelings here-no need to apologize! We are all here for you.

I swear, if I didn't have BnB to get everything out I would explode!!!!


----------



## padbrat

Thank heaven for you all and B&B... 

It really is very much appreciated xx


----------



## shaerichelle

Padbrat.. We are here for you. I agree this place is great. And if I didnt have it I would be so much more upset and frustrated.

:hugs:


----------



## Amos2009

So, so sorry Padbrat and Roonsma :( It's just not right.....
And Pad- I am not that far behind you- I will be 38 in November 
Firedancer- are you a golden oldie too? lol 
Vickie- thanks for clearing up my old brain- I should have known that CP meant chemical pregnancy- DUH!! 
I dont know where I stand right now. I took an EPT digital last night and it said pregnant. I am desperately trying to get my bets levels from Friday and no one can seem to call me back with them. Don't they know I have been stressing and waiting for those all weekend????


----------



## sar35

im 37 in November.. hope your levels are good Amos xx


----------



## padbrat

Bloody hospitals and medical people... I am with you, they are a pain! Hopefully they call you with them soon Amos x

ps What are betas? Are they hcg levels? Think the cramps have messed up my brain... can't think straight LOL


----------



## Amos2009

Yeah, the betas are hcg levels. 
How are you feeling?


----------



## dawny690

Amos how many weeks are you now? I think a digi :bfp: is a good sign xxxx


----------



## Amos2009

My last bleed was March 29, so I think I am right at 4 weeks??


----------



## Josiejo

Hi guys, just spend the last half hour catching up on all the posts. Congrats to all the new bfps and I'm sorry to hear about all the losses :cry:

My update is that my AF arrived on Friday morning, but it's all finished now so just waiting to ovulate. I've started temping now so will do a fertility chart soon and attach it for anyone who wants to stalk. It's my birthday on 25th May and the only present I want this year is a :bfp:

lots and lots and lots and lots of :dust: for EVERYONE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! xx


----------



## dawny690

I make you 5wks Amos hun xxxxx


----------



## Vickieh1981

dawny690 said:


> I make you 5wks Amos hun xxxxx

me too


----------



## Megg33k

OMG! I was supposed to come on to check for GOOD news! :cry: I'm so sorry, Padbrat and Roonsma! :hugs: Is it okay that I wait to know for sure from you both before changing the list? I'm so sorry, girls! Why does life have to be so damn cruel? :(

Shannon - I'd say so, yes! :)


----------



## roonsma

Megg33k said:


> OMG! I was supposed to come on to check for GOOD news! :cry: I'm so sorry, Padbrat and Roonsma! :hugs: Is it okay that I wait to know for sure from you both before changing the list? I'm so sorry, girls! Why does life have to be so damn cruel? :(
> 
> Shannon - I'd say so, yes! :)

thanks Megg, :cry: i'll let you know x


----------



## africaqueen

Congrats on all the bfps!! woohooo we are on a role!! cnt wait to see mine up there ;-)

So sorry for your losses ladies. Hope u get that sticky bfp soon. xxx


----------



## fluffyblue

Amos2009 said:


> So, so sorry Padbrat and Roonsma :( It's just not right.....
> And Pad- I am not that far behind you- I will be 38 in November
> Firedancer- are you a golden oldie too? lol
> Vickie- thanks for clearing up my old brain- I should have known that CP meant chemical pregnancy- DUH!!
> I dont know where I stand right now. I took an EPT digital last night and it said pregnant. I am desperately trying to get my bets levels from Friday and no one can seem to call me back with them. Don't they know I have been stressing and waiting for those all weekend????

:hi: another golden oldie here just turned 38 in Jan and I dont think of it as old mainly in my prime lol :thumbup:


----------



## Amos2009

Thanks ladies....I am 5 weeks. See- I can't even add right these days!! lol
Fluffy- I agree wholeheartedly- we are in our prime!!!


----------



## dawny690

I think your beta will be a good level as you got a digi :bfp: xxxxx


----------



## Vickieh1981

Who is the next one due to test. Who is going to get the coveted 50th place?


----------



## Nixilix

I want to be number 50. Actually I don't mind being any number just need a bfp!! Got bfn today boo, maybe I'm not so fertile after mc xx


----------



## Megg33k

Your temp is still WAY up, Nixilix! Don't give up yet! 

Amos - NO RESULTS YET?! C'MON!


----------



## debgreasby

Arrgg Amos, how can they do this to us ??? ... erm i mean you!!! ooops!


----------



## Megg33k

Right, Deb!? How dare they keep us.. err.. her waiting for so long!


----------



## shaerichelle

Thanks Megg. I think so even if my temps dont stay up high. :) How are you?

Rach I still have my fingers crossed for you!


----------



## Megg33k

I'm not bad... just trying to get through the next few days! Trying not to worry... but bad news @ my appointment... on Mother's Day weekend? That's too much for me to think about! It has to be good... I'm not going to be able to deal with it otherwise! I just wish I could get some sort of reassurance between now and then!


----------



## shaerichelle

that you are still tired and that isnt normal for you and you are sleeping 10+ hours!:)

:hugs:


----------



## puppymom32

Amos dont they realize we are in agony.


----------



## BizyBee

Ugh Amos. How can they make you wait so long? FX!

Had the IUI today, so I am officially starting the 2ww! Hoping it flies by and I get my bfp soon. xx


----------



## debgreasby

Everything crossed 4 u Bizzy!


----------



## Vickieh1981

Megg33k said:


> I'm not bad... just trying to get through the next few days! Trying not to worry... but bad news @ my appointment... on Mother's Day weekend? That's too much for me to think about! It has to be good... I'm not going to be able to deal with it otherwise! I just wish I could get some sort of reassurance between now and then!


Megg I know what you mean. I lost Isabella on the 13th March and the 14th was mothers day here.

I lost so much blood the night before and then had to go to theatre because the placenta wouldn't come away so I wasn't even well enough to see my other children.

I am sure that is not going to be the way for you.


----------



## Amos2009

Ok ladies....I have a doozy for you! I had a half/half appointment today. Here's the good news- they saw a sac measruing exactly five weeks today and no sign of any fluid buildup around my bad tube to indicate another ectopic pregnancy. It's too early to completely rule it out they say, but still- YAY!!! Now- for the not so good news. My levels have not changed any! They stayed the exact same over two days time....how is that possible?????


----------



## Megg33k

Shannon - I've always been a fan of lots of sleep... but I definitely didn't always sleep 10+ hours a night. I used to go to bed between 4 and 6am and get up at noon... So, 6-8 hours! Now, I usually can sleep for at least 9-10! I can survive on 6 if I have to, but I'm miserable!

Jen - Woohoo! FX'd for a BFP in a couple weeks! :hugs:

Vickie - That must have been awful, honey! :hugs: My issue... I would have so few holidays left to look forward to if this goes tits up! My grandma died 47 minutes after Independence Day was over, my MC bleed started Dec 15 (a week and a half before Christmas), this would ruin Mother's Day (finding out) and Thanksgiving (EDD) for me! But, good news would make Thanksgiving awesome and kind of make Christmas awesome again too! I have so much happiness to lose if its bad! :(

Amos, Amos, Amos... I still don't know what to make of it! I don't think it could measure the proper size if it stopped growing! I think the U/S is more important that the HCG level! :hugs:


----------



## VGibs

Amos2009 said:


> Ok ladies....I have a doozy for you! I had a half/half appointment today. Here's the good news- they saw a sac measruing exactly five weeks today and no sign of any fluid buildup around my bad tube to indicate another ectopic pregnancy. It's too early to completely rule it out they say, but still- YAY!!! Now- for the not so good news. My levels have not changed any! They stayed the exact same over two days time....how is that possible?????

Officialy craziest pregnancy ever...you get pregnant when you didnt even know it and now they have something to actually measure! Its a friggin miracle!


----------



## Amos2009

I know, I know....I keep reading things that say you shouldn't even see anything on an ultrasound unless your levels are near 1200-1500. Maybe my levels they took today will be closer to that mark. CRAZY CRAZY CRAZY. But- sis- GO AHEAD AND ADD ME!!!!! I am keeping this PMA until they tell me not to!!!!!!!


----------



## Megg33k

YAY! Love that PMA! Love you! :hugs: Adding you now! :happydance:


----------



## Amos2009

Can't wait for your big news on Friday!!!!!


----------



## shaerichelle

Wow Amos :happydance: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo:

So I was supposed to be #50 but I think you deserve #50! Its a lucky number!


----------



## Amos2009

Thanks Shaeri- I am no more deserving than any of you!! I would gladly share #50 if it meant everyone got a BFP!


----------



## shaerichelle

megg, I still say dont worry hon, but I understand, just take some deep breaths. And I am a text away if you need to chat:)


----------



## Amos2009

Fingers crossed Bizzy!!!!!


----------



## shaerichelle

Yah I would def share it too!:)


----------



## Megg33k

I'm willing to share mine too... If I can get good news and you all could too, you could all share whatever # I was on the list! More than happy to spread the love!


----------



## BizyBee

Yay Amos! :yipee:


----------



## blondee

CONGRATS AMOS!!!

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:

I'm keeping my fingers crossed that you get some more comfort and reassurance soon. 

Congrats to all the other recent BFPs, Ladies! This thread moves so quick i find it hard to keep track :dohh: Good news is always a nice surprise to be logging on to!

Lots of love!

X:hugs:X


----------



## Megg33k

aussiettc said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aussiettc said:
> 
> 
> Megg thanks sweety, it lovely. Do you think you could make a gold HPT (BFP) as well for the long hallers.
> 
> Patbrat - never had that happen to me, but lets hope that its the end of it all and you have a happy and healthy 8 months ahead off you
> 
> Ok for all you POAS addicts come and confess your sins in my POAS anonymous thread, and if your good you can earn you bronz medal:rofl:
> 
> Sure! You want... like... a full on HPT stick that's gold and showing a BFP? Or, am I misreading? I'm sure I can do it! :)Click to expand...
> 
> thats it Megg, you're the best sweety.:kiss:Click to expand...

Golden HPT:

https://i44.tinypic.com/znuhon.gif

Code (no *'s): [*IMG]https://i44.tinypic.com/znuhon.gif[*/IMG]

Golden HPT with words (in case you prefer it):

https://i41.tinypic.com/23j2zvd.gif

Code (no *'s): [*IMG]https://i41.tinypic.com/23j2zvd.gif[*/IMG]

I could make it say anything you wanted! It doesn't have to be that! Or I can add or subtract anything you like! I can also make it significantly smaller, if you like! Very easy! :)

Funny story... It's made from the image of an iPod! Haha!


----------



## maratobe

Tasha said:


> YAY to reaching 50 and congrats to amos, keeping every thing crossed sweetie.
> 
> I had the recurrent miscarriage clinic this morning, and basically I have now got pessaries to take twice daily as soon as I get a bfp, then immediate phone call to the clinic so I can have a very early scan to make sure it is in the right place and heparin will begin (daily blood thinning injection), and then as soon as we have a heart beat I need a stitch put in as all these miscarriages plus my waters breaking points to a womb/womb lining problem. He also made it clear even with all of this there most likely will be more losses along the way :( I am so scared of the stitch, and even more scared of the thought of more losses.
> 
> Hope you are all okay?

:hugs::hugs: im glad they have some suggestion to help sweety! i really hope you get a nice BFP and an even nicer sticky lil bean :hugs::hugs:


----------



## padbrat

VGibs said:


> padbrat said:
> 
> 
> Amos... fab news... keep the PMA and the scan in mind ... we are all very chuffed for you!
> 
> .
> 
> What does chuffed mean???
> 
> Padbrat - I have been keeping you in my prayers....I have good feelings about you girl! I HOPE the scan goes well!Click to expand...

Awww V... you make me laugh! :hugs:

Well had the scan and they confirmed what I already knew after Sunday, that I have had a full miscarriage, everything has gone apart from a few clots. We were quite angry that this is all happening again, but the nurse was great and soothed us by saying they would refer us to the recurrent miscarriage unit straight away and then she took loads of blood from me and some blood from hubby to start the ball rolling. She said that I will have a pelvic u/s as well as part of the investigation.

She also said I shouldn't get pregnant until they have finished their investigations.

So, I guess I am a fully fledged member of the TTCAL crew. :cry:

But I am lucky you all are so fab :kiss:


----------



## puppymom32

Awww Pad hunni I am so sorry.. Big Hugs. The nurse sounds lovely and so glad you will be able to find out what is causing all this heartache. Thinking of you.


----------



## maratobe

padbrat said:


> VGibs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> padbrat said:
> 
> 
> Amos... fab news... keep the PMA and the scan in mind ... we are all very chuffed for you!
> 
> .
> 
> What does chuffed mean???
> 
> Padbrat - I have been keeping you in my prayers....I have good feelings about you girl! I HOPE the scan goes well!Click to expand...
> 
> Awww V... you make me laugh! :hugs:
> 
> Well had the scan and they confirmed what I already knew after Sunday, that I have had a full miscarriage, everything has gone apart from a few clots. We were quite angry that this is all happening again, but the nurse was great and soothed us by saying they would refer us to the recurrent miscarriage unit straight away and then she took loads of blood from me and some blood from hubby to start the ball rolling. She said that I will have a pelvic u/s as well as part of the investigation.
> 
> She also said I shouldn't get pregnant until they have finished their investigations.
> 
> So, I guess I am a fully fledged member of the TTCAL crew. :cry:
> 
> But I am lucky you all are so fab :kiss:Click to expand...

:hugs: so sorry hunni! :cry:


----------



## VGibs

padbrat said:


> VGibs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> padbrat said:
> 
> 
> Amos... fab news... keep the PMA and the scan in mind ... we are all very chuffed for you!
> 
> .
> 
> What does chuffed mean???
> 
> Padbrat - I have been keeping you in my prayers....I have good feelings about you girl! I HOPE the scan goes well!Click to expand...
> 
> Awww V... you make me laugh! :hugs:
> 
> Well had the scan and they confirmed what I already knew after Sunday, that I have had a full miscarriage, everything has gone apart from a few clots. We were quite angry that this is all happening again, but the nurse was great and soothed us by saying they would refer us to the recurrent miscarriage unit straight away and then she took loads of blood from me and some blood from hubby to start the ball rolling. She said that I will have a pelvic u/s as well as part of the investigation.
> 
> She also said I shouldn't get pregnant until they have finished their investigations.
> 
> So, I guess I am a fully fledged member of the TTCAL crew. :cry:
> 
> But I am lucky you all are so fab :kiss:Click to expand...

Awwww :( It sucks your one of us now...but we sure are glad to have ya! You can be in my waiting game club. I have to wait till next month to TTC so...it kind of puts me on the fence.


----------



## padbrat

V - I would love to join your waiting club... 

Thank you guys for all your support. It is so hard, all I wanted was one child, not more, I am not greedy, and I can't even have that.


----------



## dawny690

Sorry padbrat :cry: :hugs: xxxxx


----------



## debgreasby

Sorry Pad :hug:


----------



## dawny690

Amos :yipee: we have reached 50 :bfp:s so glad your scan went well xxxx


----------



## Amos2009

Awww Pad....I'm so sorry :( I hope they can figure out what is going on and help you. I know the feeling about just wanting one child. You would think it wouldn't be so hard to JUST HAVE ONE!! I am still trying for my first as well, and as hard as all the losses are, I will never give up. It means too much. 
Now I can't remember who asked if they saw anything in the sac yesterday, but they didn't. The sac measured exactly five weeks, and I think it's ok to not see anything at that point?


----------



## padbrat

Amos, I am so pleased for you... I think it is quite normal to not see too much at 5 weeks so don't stress.

I really hope they can sort us out too, like you say, we aren't greedy, we just want one, healthy child... why is that too much? We are good people, you are good people.. 
I hope this is the one that makes it for you xx


----------



## Tasha

Hi Megg, 

Can you take me off the list please?

Thanks


----------



## dawny690

Tasha you ok hun? xxxx


----------



## Amos2009

Tasha- :hugs::hugs::hugs: You're not giving up are you?


----------



## Razcox

Padbrat - So sorry hun :hug:

Another sit on the fencer here, waiting to OV so i know when AF is due and we can start again.


----------



## jonnanne3

I am so sorry Padbrat and Tasha. :hugs: 
Amos.... Congrats girl! :happydance:


----------



## VGibs

Razcox said:


> Another sit on the fencer here, waiting to OV so i know when AF is due and we can start again.

Welcome to the club girl


----------



## Megg33k

Padbrat - Oh! I so hoped that wouldn't be the outcome! :hugs: I'm soooo sorry! I hope they get it figured out ASAP! I believe you WILL get your child!

Aussie - I'll see what I can do, honey! I think it sounds like a good time trying to make those! :rofl: at being the leader... I am awesome at not peeing on things!

Shannon - I'll look for your email!

Tasha - I'm sorry to hear that you might have more losses along the way... But I'm confused as to why you want removed, honey! Did we do something to upset you? Or, are you thinking of giving up? I guess I can... but I hate to! :hugs:

Amos - Very normal to not see anything in the sac at 5 weeks! Oddly, they say you can't see anything in the womb until HCG level reach about 2000, IIRC! So, you're a mystery! Maybe I get it from you! LOL

I'm going to see if I can get us a "guest speaker" of sorts in here... I know just the person! FX'd she'll come post!


----------



## Firedancer41

Padbrat, I am so sorry hun :hugs: It sounds as though you are going to have everything thoroughly checked out, so at least taht's a positive, if they can find out what is going wrong and fix it. I am confident that it will happen for you, sweetie.


----------



## puppymom32

Ahhhhhh excited for a guest speaker!!!


----------



## VGibs

puppymom32 said:


> Ahhhhhh excited for a guest speaker!!!

Me too! I hate that I have my doc appt...I may miss something! haha


----------



## Amos2009

Ooh ooh.....bring on the guest speaker!!!


----------



## Megg33k

I've asked! I hope she shows up! :)


----------



## sar35

how exciting lol


----------



## Megg33k

She's going to do it! :happydance: She's quite an inspiration... I'm excited that you're all going to get to hear her story... since I'm sure some of you probably haven't!!!


----------



## puppymom32

yay!!!


----------



## VGibs

Maybe it's OPRAH! hahaha JK


----------



## Amos2009

Ok Sis- give us a hint at least!!!


----------



## Tasha

Megg (and the rest of you) I am grateful for the support I have in here, I am just not sure what I want to do right now, I am so scared of the future, of stitches, of more losses. I think people just think you ungrateful b***h you already have three children with you, people I have talked to (not in RL as I have no one) have concluded they would stop, I just think maybe I should even though I want, no need a baby so bad!?!?!

Padbrat I am so sorry :hugs::hugs:


----------



## puppymom32

Tasha,
So sorry hunni I know how bad it hurts to want something so badly. Please do what is best for you and dont worry about what others think. We are here for you whatever u decide. Big Hugs.


----------



## Amos2009

I echo what Amy says Tasha. You do what is right for you no matter what anyone else says. You can always count on us to support you no matter what you decide to do!!


----------



## hedgewitch

hi girls
i guess i am your guest speaker lol
firstly let me say i am very glad to hear of the bfp's you have been getting on here, but also let me say i am also very sad that there have been some recent losses. *i am going to tell you my story now, some of you already know it some don't needless to say it is very upsetting so some of you may prefer to skip past this post and that is fine but to show you hope you have to understand and to understand i have to be honest.

WARNING: if you prefer not to know do not read anymore of this post!! it is very detailed.*

i myself have been trying to have a baby with my hubby Matt for 7 years now, we have had 16 m/c one after the other all between 8-12 weeks. we then had an ectopic in august 2008 at 10 weeks and i lost a tube. i myself nearly died in the process as a main vein ruptured and i lost over 3 pints of blood into my uterine cavity

https://www.babyandbump.com/miscarriage-support/152851-17-angels-but-there-hope.html

this was posted by me two weeks before the worst day of my life. 
2 weeks after this was written i went to my antenatal appointment at the hospital in the morning, it was wednesday and the sun was shining, i was in the car singing along to the noisettes, i'll never forget you, everything was perfect. 
until my baby had a huge seizure and died that afternoon. not an hour after being with the doctor and told i was paranoid about the babies movements, go home and stop worrying. they booked my c section and commented on how "busy" the baby was and sent me home. 
i was devastated, 7 years of trying to get to 34weeks 3 days and then to have it all ripped away from me. it was confirmed that night by the midwife and then the hospital that she had passed away and then i was sent home i then had to carry her for 3 days till i gave birth naturally on 18th july 2009, i had a 3.5hour labour with no pain relief and needless to say there were some problems as she had cord torsion, cord compression, cord stricture, nuchal cord x 3 and then a complete body wrap. she was beautiful, she was called Lilly-Maye, 
we were listening to other babies being born and hearing their cries whilst we said hello and goodbye at the same time. we were then put onto the maternity ward where we saw new mummies with their babies, heard them crying and saw expectant parent with their look of excitement and trepidation, we were locked away in a room smack bang in the middle of it all. yes the door was shut but we could still hear. we spent the night with our little girl and cried and cherished the time we had with her, the midwives and doctors came and went offering their condolensces, saying how beautiful she was and how cruel it was we had lost her as they all knew what i myself had put my body through to get her. then we had to take her to the mortuary and leave the hospital with empty arms, that was the hardest thing i will ever have to do in my life. it felt like i had died too, we then had to go home and explain everything to the kids who had been waiting for their sister for 7 years, we had to take down the cot and put away her clothes as everything was ready for her.

so from that point i arranged her funeral and picked her coffin etc, again the pain kept coming, my milk came in on the day of her service and she was cremated the following day, 24th July 2009 at 9.30am, our baby girl came home tuesday 28th July in a tiny cardboard box with her name on it.

we began to heal slowly, i went into counselling and tried to pull my family back together which was difficult, my eldest daughter was devastated as she attended the mortuary and tried to wake her baby sister, my son went into himself and became angry and my youngest daughter was sheltered from it all but i will never forget the noise that left her mouth when she was told, my hubby became angry and suicidal and i was trying to deal with my own grief aswell as keep everyone together. 

we decided we wanted to keep trying, how could we not after holding something so precious in our arms? seeing what we created together. so we began trying again but i was not ovulating, my body was in shock and had shut down, my hair fell out and i began menopause or so they thought, i was put on clomid to kick start it all off again but to no avail. they finally upped my dose ont he 4th round and i had a HSG also, i am now 12 weeks and one day pregnant!!! it has been a day by day process but i am happy to say all is going well to date, i never felt such relief to reach 12 weeks lol, i listen to splodge every day on the doppler and i smile, but its so bitter sweet. i miss my little girl so much but at the same time i want to be excited about being pregnant again and am not sure how to do that so every day is a milestone, we have since found out our daughter died from the incompetence of the doctors who were supposed to be taking care of me as a high risk patient, they didn't do their job properly, we now have a hefty court case to endure to try and stop this happening to anyone else so the pain keeps coming still.

some of you may think this post is way to heavy but what you need to understand is that i never ever thought i would come back from the day my daughter died, but i have, i don't know how but we as women just do it. we are strong and we have fight in us when we are at our lowest point and think we can't go on anymore, we are amazing!!! so don't give up, don't stop hoping and don't stop believing. i got a tattoo for memory of Lilly-Maye, it says..........

when the world says give up
hope whispers one more time!!

never a truer word spoken.


----------



## WhisperOfHope

hedgewitch said:


> hi girls
> i guess i am your guest speaker lol
> firstly let me say i am very glad to hear of the bfp's you have been getting on here, but also let me say i am also very sad that there have been some recent losses. *i am going to tell you my story now, some of you already know it some don't needless to say it is very upsetting so some of you may prefer to skip past this post and that is fine but to show you hope you have to understand and to understand i have to be honest.
> 
> WARNING: if you prefer not to know do not read anymore of this post!! it is very detailed.*
> 
> i myself have been trying to have a baby with my hubby Matt for 7 years now, we have had 16 m/c one after the other all between 8-12 weeks. we then had an ectopic in august 2008 at 10 weeks and i lost a tube. i myself nearly died in the process as a main vein ruptured and i lost over 3 pints of blood into my uterine cavity
> 
> https://www.babyandbump.com/miscarriage-support/152851-17-angels-but-there-hope.html
> 
> this was posted by me two weeks before the worst day of my life.
> 2 weeks after this was written i went to my antenatal appointment at the hospital in the morning, it was wednesday and the sun was shining, i was in the car singing along to the noisettes, i'll never forget you, everything was perfect.
> until my baby had a huge seizure and died that afternoon. not an hour after being with the doctor and told i was paranoid about the babies movements, go home and stop worrying. they booked my c section and commented on how "busy" the baby was and sent me home.
> i was devastated, 7 years of trying to get to 34weeks 3 days and then to have it all ripped away from me. it was confirmed that night by the midwife and then the hospital that she had passed away and then i was sent home i then had to carry her for 3 days till i gave birth naturally on 18th july 2009, i had a 3.5hour labour with no pain relief and needless to say there were some problems as she had cord torsion, cord compression, cord stricture, nuchal cord x 3 and then a complete body wrap. she was beautiful, she was called Lilly-Maye,
> we were listening to other babies being born and hearing their cries whilst we said hello and goodbye at the same time. we were then put onto the maternity ward where we saw new mummies with their babies, heard them crying and saw expectant parent with their look of excitement and trepidation, we were locked away in a room smack bang in the middle of it all. yes the door was shut but we could still hear. we spent the night with our little girl and cried and cherished the time we had with her, the midwives and doctors came and went offering their condolensces, saying how beautiful she was and how cruel it was we had lost her as they all knew what i myself had put my body through to get her. then we had to take her to the mortuary and leave the hospital with empty arms, that was the hardest thing i will ever have to do in my life. it felt like i had died too, we then had to go home and explain everything to the kids who had been waiting for their sister for 7 years, we had to take down the cot and put away her clothes as everything was ready for her.
> 
> so from that point i arranged her funeral and picked her coffin etc, again the pain kept coming, my milk came in on the day of her service and she was cremated the following day, 24th July 2009 at 9.30am, our baby girl came home tuesday 28th July in a tiny cardboard box with her name on it.
> 
> we began to heal slowly, i went into counselling and tried to pull my family back together which was difficult, my eldest daughter was devastated as she attended the mortuary and tried to wake her baby sister, my son went into himself and became angry and my youngest daughter was sheltered from it all but i will never forget the noise that left her mouth when she was told, my hubby became angry and suicidal and i was trying to deal with my own grief aswell as keep everyone together.
> 
> we decided we wanted to keep trying, how could we not after holding something so precious in our arms? seeing what we created together. so we began trying again but i was not ovulating, my body was in shock and had shut down, my hair fell out and i began menopause or so they thought, i was put on clomid to kick start it all off again but to no avail. they finally upped my dose ont he 4th round and i had a HSG also, i am now 12 weeks and one day pregnant!!! it has been a day by day process but i am happy to say all is going well to date, i never felt such relief to reach 12 weeks lol, i listen to splodge every day on the doppler and i smile, but its so bitter sweet. i miss my little girl so much but at the same time i want to be excited about being pregnant again and am not sure how to do that so every day is a milestone, we have since found out our daughter died from the incompetence of the doctors who were supposed to be taking care of me as a high risk patient, they didn't do their job properly, we now have a hefty court case to endure to try and stop this happening to anyone else so the pain keeps coming still.
> 
> some of you may think this post is way to heavy but what you need to understand is that i never ever thought i would come back from the day my daughter died, but i have, i don't know how but we as women just do it. we are strong and we have fight in us when we are at our lowest point and think we can't go on anymore, we are amazing!!! so don't give up, don't stop hoping and don't stop believing. i got a tattoo for memory of Lilly-Maye, it says..........
> 
> when the world says give up
> hope whispers one more time!!
> 
> never a truer word spoken.

:hugs: i am so proud of this woman and all she has been thru she never gave up once she kept on trying and shes got there she could of gave up but she held on to that hope and she has a cheeky little splodge inside her now who hides from the doppler :haha:


----------



## debgreasby

Huge hugs to you Tasha ... i'm right there with you on the NEED to have a baby, even though i have 4 beautiful kids with me. Do what's right for you hunni, only you know how much more your heart can take. I'm only a PM away if you want a chat, or add me on FB xxx


----------



## dawny690

Tasha you do what you feel is best for you hun we will all be here to support you whatever you decide :hugs:

Hedgewitch thankyou for coming and telling your story Im so glad your pregnant hun you deserve this so much and hopefully you will never have to experience again what you had to with Lilly :hugs: xxxx


----------



## puppymom32

hedgewitch,
Thanks for the inspiration. I wish u all the best in this pregnancy.


----------



## Nixilix

thanks for sharing, congrats on your pregnancy and a very happy and healthy 6 months left :) xxxxxxxxx

No af for me yet, i've had 12,13 and 14 day lp. today is 14dpo so no doubt she will arrive tonight. lucky me... she's the only thing getting in my kinckers tonight!!! xx


----------



## Vickieh1981

Tasha said:


> Megg (and the rest of you) I am grateful for the support I have in here, I am just not sure what I want to do right now, I am so scared of the future, of stitches, of more losses. I think people just think you ungrateful b***h you already have three children with you, people I have talked to (not in RL as I have no one) have concluded they would stop, I just think maybe I should even though I want, no need a baby so bad!?!?!
> 
> Padbrat I am so sorry :hugs::hugs:

I'm sorry you are feeling that way sweetie. Noone can help the desire to have another child regardless of how many they have.

I lost count of how many times I was told to be grateful for the ones I have after I lost Isabella - that's not the point.

I am sorry the news wasn't as good as you might have hoped.

Padbrat - I am sorry that it wasn't good news hun.


----------



## shaerichelle

Rach darling hugs!

Hedgewitch Wow you are truly an inspiration. Congrats on your pregnancy. Wishing you best of luck on your court case!


----------



## Amos2009

Hedge- I remember your story about sweet Lily-Maye. Thanks for coming on here and sharing your story. Congrats on your new pregnancy!


----------



## Vickieh1981

Hedgewitch. I was in tears reading your story. I can't believe how much you have had to go through.

I felt awful enough losing Isabella - I just can't imagine.

The bit that made me cry was you saying about telling the kids - I will never forget how my boys screamed when we came home from the hospital and told them the baby had died. It's heartbreaking.

Congratulations on your new pregnancy - I am sure your precious little girl is looking down so happy.


----------



## VGibs

Hedgewitch - wow...*sniff sniff* I almost feel ridiculous for being so down trodden about loosing one baby...I can not imagine having to go through what you have!


----------



## BizyBee

So sorry Pad. :hugs:

Hedgewitch, thanks for sharing your story. It's heartbreaking that you had to endure so much. I am thrilled you are pregnant! Congrats. xx


----------



## Amos2009

Well, I am out AGAIN....my hcg level is stuck at 42 and not moving. Looks like it might have been a pseudo sac in my uterus and either I am having another ectopic or it's just another miscarriage. I just don't understand why this keeps happening to me.


----------



## dawny690

Amos thats totally crap :cry: :hugs: to you sweetie xxxxx


----------



## AS1

Amos I am so sorry :hugs:


----------



## VGibs

Amos2009 said:


> Well, I am out AGAIN....my hcg level is stuck at 42 and not moving. Looks like it might have been a pseudo sac in my uterus and either I am having another ectopic or it's just another miscarriage. I just don't understand why this keeps happening to me.

Well thats it! I am marching down to wherever you live and making the Doc's do all sorts of tests to figure this out! Even if I have to do it at gun point! GRRRRRRR


----------



## africaqueen

Amos i am so so sorry. I am sat here with tears in my eyes. I really feel for u. u are one brave woman who deserves a baby so much xxx


----------



## BizyBee

:cry: Thinking of you Amos...


----------



## shaerichelle

Amos :hugs: I dont think this is fair. I am praying for you and keeping you in my thoughts.


----------



## Amos2009

Hedge- if you don't mind me asking- did you ever have any testing done to see why you kept mc'ing? If so- did they find any reason?


----------



## aussiettc

:hugs:Hedgewitch, thankyou so much for sharing your story with us. You are truely insparational and i can't wait to hear of your happy and healthy babies arrival. ** totally in awe**


----------



## Megg33k

Sam (Hedgewitch) - Thank you so much for coming in! I just thought it was important for us to hear that with all you've been through you persevered and are SUCCEEDING despite the fact that it was supposed to be "impossible" according to some people! Every time I read your story, I'm inspired to be strong and never give up! Love the quote from your tattoo! You're an amazing woman, and I'm honored to know you! :hugs:

Amos - I still can't seem to wrap my head around it! I'm so sorry you're having to deal with all of this! :hugs: I truly don't understand how the # can't change... It seems down or up is the way it would go... but staying the same is just really... unusual! You might have to PM Sam to get an answer... I don't know that she'll keep checking in here! I'm sure she wouldn't mind the question though! :)

Tasha - I certainly don't think that you need to stop because you already have kids! That's ludicrous! Its YOUR decision how many children you hope to have! 

I'm not sure what all I've missed... but I'm sorry to those that I've missed! :hugs: all around!


----------



## sar35

so sorry amos xxx


----------



## Vickieh1981

I'm so sorry Amos. I can't believe we were at 50 at are now bad to 47 again - it's too cruel.

Amos - hedge said in her post what caused the multiple m/cs. I can't remember the name offhand but it caused her body to treat the baby as a foreign body and reject it.


----------



## KatienSam

so many things i need to say. so sorry to people who have lost recently. thankyou to the guest speaker - a truely remarkable story of bravery, hope everything goes well in this pregnancy. Mega :hugs: to Amos.

AFM - :bfp: - im so scared... xx


----------



## debgreasby

Congrats Katie! Will keep everything crossed for you!

:hug: to all those who need them..... hating seeing the number going down :cry:


----------



## sar35

congrats Katie x


----------



## Megg33k

KatienSam said:


> so many things i need to say. so sorry to people who have lost recently. thankyou to the guest speaker - a truely remarkable story of bravery, hope everything goes well in this pregnancy. Mega :hugs: to Amos.
> 
> AFM - :bfp: - im so scared... xx

Wait, wait, wait... Did you just sneak a BFP announcement in at the end there? All sly and such? Really?! THAT'S HOW YOU TOLD US?!?! 

:wohoo: :happydance: :yipee: :yipee: :happydance: :wohoo:

CONGRATS! CONGRATS! CONGRATS!!! :hugs:


----------



## KatienSam

:rofl: yes, i didnt want to dismiss everyone else first just to announce it :blush:

im in shock i think. my husband said he already knew...

going to have to buy another test i think just to make sure those pink lines are really pink lines and not a dream. someone pinch me xx


----------



## hedgewitch

Amos sorry to hear your sad news, 
i was tested for many years and told it was this and that Lupus and what not, the condition i have is actually called Graves disease, it is one of many (80+) auto immune diseases that i am suceptable to and my bodies antibodies that are supposed to protect you ie when you have a cold they all form like an army and kill the infection, well its just the opposite with me. they actually attack my healthy tissues so with the Graves it was the babies, they were viewed as being a disease and my antibodies would kill off the babies vital organs. at the minute due to the medication it is focused on my thyroid and has been for the last 2 years which means that is being destroyed so things like temperature and metabolism are affected as it eats away at the tissue but i would rather have to have that removed and me on meds for the rest of my life than have to have another baby lost.
i will have to have my thyroid removed this time round as it is much more aggressive this time to the point i am very unwell and my meds have had to be increased 5 fold but its worth the sacrifice.
once you have auto immune disease your body will contract multiple disorders, so up to now i have chronic arthritis, Hashimotos disease, Lupus, degenerative nerve disease, chrones disease, MS and Graves disease among others but i will keep contracting them until the day i die. all it takes is a simple blood test that doctors do not regulary screen for. recurrent m/c is one of the symptoms that doctors pass off, also it is a common sign of Graves as is PCOS and unexplained infertility and annovulation. for me its too late but for others it can be stopped before all the heartache has a chance. i also have something called Hughes syndrome which may be something you ladies may want to check out, i have included a link to it https://www.babyworld.co.uk/information/pregnancy/pregnancyproblems/pregprobs_hughes_syndrome.asp
if there is anything you want to ask or any info i can give you give me a shout and i would be happy to help


----------



## dawny690

Katie congrats on the :bfp: :wohoo: xxxx


----------



## Razcox

Amos - I am so sorry for you loss, big :hug: for you xx

Tasha - Only you can know whats right for you and your family, dont let anyone tell you how you should feel xxxx

Katie - Huge congrates on the :bfp: wishing you a very sticky bean and a H & H 9 months ahead xxx

Hedgewitch - Thanks for sharing your story and you are truely an amazinly strong lady xxx

AFM - CD20 and still - on the opks, never took me this long to OV before not even when i had the last MC. If i dont OV this month i have no idea when AF is going to arrive . . .


----------



## padbrat

Tasha... don't listen to anyone else, just hear what your heart tell you to do x

Amos OMG.... what the heck is going on sweetie? I am hoping and praying it is just a blip and your levels will shoot straight up :hugs:

Well done Katie... hoping for a healthy and happy pregancy for you x:happydance:

Hedgewitch... you are a true hero and an inspiration to many of us... I was in tears reading your story. It puts my woes in perspective and makes me think 'come on girl, pick yourself up and dust your heart off again'

My conception problems have been due to my underactive thyroid... for 6 years we tried and nothing and then a trip to a German Doctor discovered my thyroid wasn't working and put me on tablets and I fell pregnant... I am convinced that it is my thyroid that is causing my m/cs, but no one will test my levels when I am pregnant... so I don't know. I asked a gynae and they said underactive thyroids don't cause m/cs.... I don't believe them.

I really hope that this baby is born healthy and well, thank you for giving us all hope x:thumbup:


----------



## Megg33k

I've been stalking and found a few things that we didn't know...

pea-in-pod MC May, 2010 :cry:

Bexyboop BFP Apr 8, 2010 :happydance:
somedaymama BFP Apr 1, 2010 :happydance:
sue247 BFP Mar 5, 2010 :happydance:
emdeb BFP May 1, 2010 :happydance:

Updating! We'll be over 50 again! Woohoo!


----------



## VGibs

KatienSam said:


> :rofl: yes, i didnt want to dismiss everyone else first just to announce it :blush:
> 
> im in shock i think. my husband said he already knew...
> 
> going to have to buy another test i think just to make sure those pink lines are really pink lines and not a dream. someone pinch me xx

Well I want a pic of those pink lines!


----------



## KatienSam

how do i load a pic? i have to get it off my phone first..


----------



## dawny690

:yipee: to all the sneaky :bfp:'s and pea in a pod sorry for your loss :hugs: stay over 50 please xxxx


----------



## KatienSam

i have posted a pic of my BFP in the pregnancy test gallery now xx im seriously scared (and hungry) xx


----------



## Vickieh1981

Katie - huge congratulations!!! Off to check out your pic.

Hedge - I am waiting for my appt to be tested for hughes to see if that is what killed Isabella and caused the early loss. I also had two placental abruptions so that's a sign too.


----------



## Tasha

amos I am so sorry :hugs::hugs:

Katie congrats, fingers crossed for you

Thank you for all your support girls, I just took yesterdays news hard I guess, probably cos it is 12 days until Honey's third birthday. I am so grateful to have you all. :hugs::hugs:

Hedgewitch thank you for coming in here and posting (thanks to Megg for getting you to as well), your story is inspirational and I am so sorry for all you have been through. I am going to send you a message. I have everything crossed for you. :hugs:


----------



## dawny690

:hugs: tasha hun xxxx


----------



## africaqueen

Congrats Katie  happy and healthy 9mths xxx


----------



## jonnanne3

Megg33k said:


> I've been stalking and found a few things that we didn't know...
> 
> pea-in-pod MC May, 2010 :cry:
> 
> Bexyboop BFP Apr 8, 2010 :happydance:
> somedaymama BFP Apr 1, 2010 :happydance:
> sue247 BFP Mar 5, 2010 :happydance:
> emdeb BFP May 1, 2010 :happydance:
> 
> Updating! We'll be over 50 again! Woohoo!

I am so sorry pea-in-pod. :hugs:

Congratulations to all of those wonderful ladies! Congrats to Katie too! :happydance:


----------



## puppymom32

Amos Big Hugs

Congrats Katie!!!


----------



## Vickieh1981

Tasha - I will be thinking of you on honeys birthday. Those times will always be hard.


----------



## roonsma

Hi, ladies......well the witch has now shown up so you can officially remove my bpf Megg :cry:

Sorry Amos, wish you all the best:hugs:

Congrats Katie :happydance:

sorry to read your sad news padbrat:hugs:

Here's to another month(well next month I'm gonna have a break, i've been thinking my body needs to settle down after two in a row)

Good luck ladies xx


----------



## roonsma

TB sorry for you to:hugs:

and Megg good luck for MW appointment:happydance:

(sorry i missed you in the above post ladies got a terrible memory) x


----------



## NatoPMT

congrats Katie!! I'll take the liberty of updating you on May testers too if thats ok - im spreading the bfp word

Megg I know of another BFP on this thread but as she hasn't posted I'll not say who, but the number is on the rise

Hugs to tash and amos


----------



## Vickieh1981

NatoPMT said:


> congrats Katie!! I'll take the liberty of updating you on May testers too if thats ok - im spreading the bfp word
> 
> Megg I know of another BFP on this thread but as she hasn't posted I'll not say who, but the number is on the rise
> 
> Hugs to tash and amos

Oooh mysterious.

Roonsma - I am sorry to hear that.


----------



## padbrat

Very mysterious I agree Vicky...

LOL NATO


----------



## NatoPMT

stoppit!! i am rubbish at keeping secrets and dont need any encouragement to out people. 

<unenigmaticface>


----------



## padbrat

He he he ... only teasing NATO

And your unenigmatic face is not working... LOL


----------



## Megg33k

<--- To whomever asked when my scan was (because I can't remember who asked! LOL)... Its May 7!

Sorry to hear that roonsma! :hugs:

Ooh... NATO! Keeping secrets! Now I'm all sorts of anxious to know! Haha!


----------



## NatoPMT

haha at Megg getting all camp


----------



## Nixilix

hey girls i found her! she appeared at about 4. im happy actually cause i knew by temps wasnt pg and was expecting her and began to worry! But now im really looking forward to this month. CD1... that is the last time i will be on CD1 for 9 months. 

Also kinda glad ive had a "normal" cycle since the chem/mc whatever people call it. The nurse said there is a tiny slight more chance of a mc the month after so now im back to normal and it was a 28 day cycle so im confident my lp is defo 14 days and my cycle depends on what day i o. i hope its early this month!!!

So just gonna temp, drink lots of water, use opks and dtd every other day from end of af and then every day between cd 11 and 15 as i have previous o'd on cd12,13 and now 14. 

Im so upbeat. if i wasnt temping then i would of been adament i was pregnant so im glad i saw the two drops as it REALLY prepared me for it. yay!!!!!


----------



## sar35

fx nixilix


----------



## hedgewitch

Tasha said:


> amos I am so sorry :hugs::hugs:
> 
> Katie congrats, fingers crossed for you
> 
> Thank you for all your support girls, I just took yesterdays news hard I guess, probably cos it is 12 days until Honey's third birthday. I am so grateful to have you all. :hugs::hugs:
> 
> Hedgewitch thank you for coming in here and posting (thanks to Megg for getting you to as well), your story is inspirational and I am so sorry for all you have been through. I am going to send you a message. I have everything crossed for you. :hugs:

Tasha i didn't realise it was you, i remember reading about Honey when i lost Lilly-Maye, you were one of the girls who helped me cope with what happened and i will be forever grateful for your support, sending you hugs hun and i am now going to read your message,xx


----------



## Tasha

Bless you hedgewitch. I am so glad I was of some support to you. I will just reply to you sweetie :hugs:


----------



## shaerichelle

:hugs: roonsma


----------



## SunShyn2205

Im so confused right now, I thought I started AF on April 30, As I only spotted for one day then passed a large palm size clot and then it stop??(sorry TMI) I figured 'cause I passed such a big clot it was AF but i had no heavy bleeding before or after, so I been worried as AF is usually 5 days long, and May 3 i tested and had faint coloring/evap to possibly a +, and so I retested today May 5, and the + is getting darker, but 2nd line does not form a complete line just yet...
Im sooooo COOONNFFFUSSED... I guess i need to go to the DR. to Be Sure... 
oh and today i used my CBFM, I had set the monitor to the day i began spotting. April 30 and since today would be day 6, I tested and got a High?( I did not take any meds this month as im not 100% sure it was af )

Hoping for a BFP but soooo worried about a CP or loss....
(...any advice ?)


----------



## shaerichelle

I would go get a blood test. Sounds like you might have a bfp on the way. Is the test a red dye test or blue dye test?


----------



## BizyBee

Congrats Katie!

Sorry pea-in-a-pod. xx

FX sunshyn.

Hi everyone else! :hi: It's so hard to keep up.


----------



## shaerichelle

Come On May 7th Megg!


----------



## SunShyn2205

shaerichelle said:


> I would go get a blood test. Sounds like you might have a bfp on the way. Is the test a red dye test or blue dye test?

blue dye (+/- from E.P.T) ... AF was due May 4, (with my last pregnancy, i was 1 week late before i got a positive all together)
Im hoping that's the case, but was scared about the clot I passed but since the line is getting darker the hcg must be rising?????


----------



## Megg33k

Sounds logical, SunShyn! I think it sounds promising! Do you have pics of it?

Thanks, Shannon! I'm a little EEK about it!


----------



## SunShyn2205

yes, i just uploaded them to my computer, but im new and i dont know how to post them?...:dohh:


----------



## Megg33k

Oh! Uhm... Go to "Go Advanced" and then click the little paper clip above the box where you type! You can then pick the files you want to upload! I don't think I left anything out there! lol


----------



## SunShyn2205

BFP or BFN?? The vertical line is dark toward the top and bottom and the middle is faint,.. (sorry its not the best picture)
 



Attached Files:







confussed.jpg
File size: 13.3 KB
Views: 18


----------



## Megg33k

SunShyn2205 said:


> BFP or BFN?? The vertical line is dark toward the top and bottom and the middle is faint,.. (sorry its not the best picture)

Ooh... That's tough! Uhm... err... not sure! I see what you're talking about! Can you try a pink dye test? Cause it doesn't look quite right... but there's something there! No wonder you're confused, love! :hugs: I hope its a BFP!


----------



## SunShyn2205

which ones are pink dye?? :dohh: i have only been using e.pt. for as long as i can remember... and thats and iphone pic, bad quality i swear its darker in person and im not a crazy person, lol though sometimes during the waiting game i feel like one..


----------



## aussiettc

Urghhhhhhhh, so i had some spotting yessturday and now the witch is here with a steady flow even though it is light for me. :growlmad: So annoyed right now cause if it had of waited untill saturday to come it would of been better cause i have my gyno follow up appointment and probally get some medication to help ovulate but i'm not sure if i'll have to wait another cycle now. 

So has anyome taken clomid or any injectables for ovulation induction? if so what, on what cd and for how long?


----------



## SunShyn2205

aussiettc said:


> Urghhhhhhhh, so i had some spotting yessturday and now the witch is here with a steady flow even though it is light for me. :growlmad: So annoyed right now cause if it had of waited untill saturday to come it would of been better cause i have my gyno follow up appointment and probally get some medication to help ovulate but i'm not sure if i'll have to wait another cycle now.
> 
> So has anyome taken clomid or any injectables for ovulation induction? if so what, on what cd and for how long?

I take Femara to help me ovulate, as it lowers my estrogen to help balance my hormones long enough for me to O, and its taken cycle 5 days in a row usually from cycle day 2-10. depending on how your dr. prescribes it. Clomid i believe is similar, but not certain?? good question! :hugs: and Good luck


----------



## aussiettc

So i have another problem now, i though the witch but it was just spotting yesturday and today it goes between spotting for a few hours to a light flow for about an hour then back to spotting. Its been going on like this all day so do i consider this CD1 or not?, if not what will be cd1. so confused?????
i usually have a very heavy cycle to the point where i can't use tampons cause i fill the super one in like about an hour (sorry TMI)


----------



## Megg33k

SunShyn2205 said:


> which ones are pink dye?? :dohh: i have only been using e.pt. for as long as i can remember... and thats and iphone pic, bad quality i swear its darker in person and im not a crazy person, lol though sometimes during the waiting game i feel like one..

I don't think you're crazy at all. I've been called crazy a number of times because my + lines were super faint. So, I would never suggest that you were crazy, seeing things, or anything of the sort. I promise! I know how hard it can be to get a line to show in a picture, honey! I'd try First Response Early Result with FMU! :hugs: Good luck!!!


----------



## Vickieh1981

SunShyn2205 said:


> Im so confused right now, I thought I started AF on April 30, As I only spotted for one day then passed a large palm size clot and then it stop??(sorry TMI) I figured 'cause I passed such a big clot it was AF but i had no heavy bleeding before or after, so I been worried as AF is usually 5 days long, and May 3 i tested and had faint coloring/evap to possibly a +, and so I retested today May 5, and the + is getting darker, but 2nd line does not form a complete line just yet...
> Im sooooo COOONNFFFUSSED... I guess i need to go to the DR. to Be Sure...
> oh and today i used my CBFM, I had set the monitor to the day i began spotting. April 30 and since today would be day 6, I tested and got a High?( I did not take any meds this month as im not 100% sure it was af )
> 
> Hoping for a BFP but soooo worried about a CP or loss....
> (...any advice ?)

I would go and see your dr because it certainly sounds like you could still be pregnant.


----------



## dawny690

I think I see something sunshyn but im not sure sorry like megg says try a first response early with fmu FX and good luck xxxx


----------



## Vickieh1981

SunShyn2205 said:


> BFP or BFN?? The vertical line is dark toward the top and bottom and the middle is faint,.. (sorry its not the best picture)

Blue dyes are notoriously bad for evaps and that doesn't look quite right to me. I would get a first response.


----------



## SunShyn2205

Thanks everyone,:hugs: 
I plan on trying to get in with my ob/gyn in the morning and will swing by the store on the way home to get some pink HPT... so hopefully i will get good news Friday! Fx!
:hugs::dust::hugs:


----------



## debgreasby

:witch: finally showed, I'll have my cry and start again :cry:


----------



## Rainbowpea

Hugs debs x


----------



## BizyBee

Sorry Deb and Aussie. :hugs:

Aussie, I have taken Clomid on days 3-7, 4-8, and 5-9, so there's no standard protocol. I hope you can start this cycle.


----------



## Firedancer41

:hugs: Deb!


----------



## padbrat

awwww I know how you feel Deb, am dreading my AF coming...


----------



## maratobe

hugs deb and aussie :hugs::hugs: sorry the silly old witch showed up!
:dust::dust:dust: for next cycle!!


----------



## Amos2009

:hugs::hugs: Deb and Aussie. Waiting on your results Sunshyn!


----------



## shaerichelle

:hugs: Deb and Aussie


----------



## selina3127

congrats to all the bfp's xxxxx
sorry to all the losses xxxxx

i'm just entering the 1WW this has been the longest 2WW EVER!!!!!!
my pma is starting to fade again aaarrrrrrggggghhhhh !!!!!!!!


----------



## shaerichelle

Selina, my PMA has gone too. :hugs:


----------



## dawny690

:hugs: girls xxxx


----------



## Megg33k

Sorry about AF showing for some of you! :hugs:

Amos - Didn't you have another U/S today? What's the deal? Inquiring minds need to know!

Selina - No losing PMA yet! Naughty!!!

Shannon - That one high temp with an open circle... on CD13... Why is the circle open? What was different that day? Your chart would look completely different if you removed that temp, I think!


----------



## padbrat

Yes Amos.... tell us how the u/s went!

Megg... I think someone else needs a dump truck of PMA! It really did the trick for me, as starting to feel semi normal today x


----------



## Megg33k

Haha! Who shall the recipient be this time, padbrat?


----------



## padbrat

Well... I hereby decree that the recepiant of the PMA dumptruck this week should be Selina.... and also Amos.... how generous am I??? Sharing my PMA dump truck like that! LOL


----------



## padbrat

Opppsss... can I have a spelling book cyper art thingy Megg... need it LOL


----------



## Megg33k

Haha! I can definitely make you a spelling book! :) Amos and Selina... I can do that! I'll get it done a bit later tonight! :)


----------



## Megg33k

Okay... The dump truck was easy! :)

https://farm5.static.flickr.com/4039/4584196727_c28a0fb94b_o.jpg


----------



## africaqueen

LOVIN the dump truck! lol.

Im waiting to O and im full of PMA at the moment which is a first for me since our loss 

xxx


----------



## Megg33k

padbrat said:


> Opppsss... can I have a spelling book cyper art thingy Megg... need it LOL

Ask and ye shall receive!

https://farm5.static.flickr.com/4040/4584228355_54d679ab39_m.jpg


----------



## Megg33k

Thanks, africaqueen! :)


----------



## Amos2009

Aww.....you girls just made me cry!! Thanks so much Padbrat for sharing your PMA and Sis for making that bootiful truck!! 
Just got back from the doc- I started bleeding and cramping last night so today's u/s was really just a formality unfortunately. It confirmed the sac was gone and my endometrial lining is thin so looks like I am completing the miscarriage and won't need a d&c or anything. Good news was though that the pregnancy did somehow make it to the right place this time. I have to take every bit of good news I can these days!
We talked a while about our options and the doc suggests IVF should be our next route. But- not sure if we should spend money on that or not when GETTING pregnant is not our problem. He did explain though that at least with IVF we get only the healthiest embryos put in. Right now though I am going to take 3 months off to get my mind and body in order. I guess I will be getting back on some sort of bc for those 3 months unless I can convince hubby to just use a condom. I have decided to start taking baby aspirin and to use the progesterone suppositories from ovulation to start of cycle so who knows, maybe that will help too when we start trying again. 
Anyway- enough of me blabbering on!!! Good luck to those getting close to testing! Sis- it's gonna be a GOOD day tomorrow :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## selina3127

thank you girls i needed that, luv ya all xxxx


----------



## sar35

thats so sad Amos, im so sorry x


----------



## SunShyn2205

*UPDATE*, So I went to the Dr. today and have had blood test done, to check hcg, and other hormone levels. I have a follow up on Monday for an ultrasound and test results... im postive its a bfp I retested this morning, but im so scared :cry: I started having some lite spotting(brown) this morning, and i fear i might be lossing this little bean as well...bummed

[/QUOTE]
Im so confused right now, I thought I started AF on April 30, As I only spotted for one day then passed a large palm size clot and then it stop??(sorry TMI) I figured 'cause I passed such a big clot it was AF but i had no heavy bleeding before or after, so I been worried as AF is usually 5 days long, and May 3 i tested and had faint coloring/evap to possibly a +, and so I retested today May 5, and the + is getting darker, but 2nd line does not form a complete line just yet...
Im sooooo COOONNFFFUSSED... I guess i need to go to the DR. to Be Sure...
oh and today i used my CBFM, I had set the monitor to the day i began spotting. April 30 and since today would be day 6, I tested and got a High?( I did not take any meds this month as im not 100% sure it was af )

Hoping for a BFP but soooo worried about a CP or loss....
(...any advice ?)

blue dye (+/- from E.P.T) ... AF was due May 4, (with my last pregnancy, i was 1 week late before i got a positive all together)
Im hoping that's the case, but was scared about the clot I passed but since the line is getting darker the hcg must be rising?????[/QUOTE]


----------



## shaerichelle

:hugs: gals


----------



## shaerichelle

Megg, I took it out and it didnt change. The circle is open because it didnt like sleep deprived in there. Ugh.

Good Day tomorrow? :happydance:


----------



## Vickieh1981

Sunshyn - congrats on it being a bfp. Try to stay positive until your scan.

Amos - I am so sorry.


----------



## puppymom32

Amos Big Hugs. I agree with your plan. I wouldnt jump right into the IVF I would wait and give the new meds they have you on time to work and get your eggs healthy and strong and go from there.


----------



## Megg33k

Amos - :hugs: to you, Sis! Love ya! I'm so sorry this is happening again! I think waiting the 3 months might be good! I should come visit to take your mind off of it during the wait! :) I also think the progesterone and aspirin would be good! I do hate to think of you having to recover from birth control though! Hoping your OH will just take the hit on this one! Its so much easier for them to use condoms than for our bodies to recover from BCP! :( 

Selina - Luv ya, honey! :hugs:

SunShyn - I hope the spotting is nothing! All I want to give you is a big :hugs: and a HUGE CONGRATS! Can't wait for your results!

Shannon - I don't know why it won't submit and give you CH's! Although, your chart looks much prettier without that temp! LOL This is the first "normal looking" chart you've had really! That's a good sign at the very least!


----------



## BizyBee

Sorry Amos. :hugs: :cry:

Good luck sunshyn!

Love the dump truck! I have lots of PMA to go around girls. I'd be happy to share!


----------



## Amos2009

Sis- just wanted you to know I am thinking about you- I figured it was too late to send you a text. Good luck for later on today :)


----------



## Megg33k

Actually, I'm still awake.... LOL Thanks, Sis! Love ya! I'll txt ya!


----------



## sar35

look forward to the update Megg, good luck today x


----------



## Megg33k

Thanks, Sar! :hugs:


----------



## Vickieh1981

Will be thinking of you all day Megg - make sure you update as soon as you can


----------



## Megg33k

Thanks, Vickie! :hugs:


----------



## dawny690

Good luck megg hun will check you out later xxxx


----------



## selina3127

good luck megg xxxxxxx


----------



## Mummytofour

Still stalking this thread! Just wanted to quickly say Good Luck Meg for today! Big cyber hugs hunni.
Huge hugs to everyone else, can't quite keep up with all the news coz this thread moves soooo fast! LOL!
Sar fx'd
Amos, take care of yourself.
Sorry if I've missed any girls, but been up all night watching the election results! Not that it inspired any great cheer in this household! LOL!


----------



## VGibs

It will go fine Meggs NO WORRIES! You got a dump truck of PMA remember! hahaha


----------



## padbrat

Megg33k said:


> padbrat said:
> 
> 
> Opppsss... can I have a spelling book cyper art thingy Megg... need it LOL
> 
> Ask and ye shall receive!
> 
> https://farm5.static.flickr.com/4040/4584228355_54d679ab39_m.jpgClick to expand...


Ohhh Megg you are the best... loving my spell book and see... it is working already... I can spell hooray!!!!:happydance:

Today the PMA Dump Truck needs to visit you for your scan... have spoken to the Big Guy Upstairs and asked him to give you a break and make it a good scan... also if Amos could recover well and have a big fat BFP soon... I hope he heard!:hugs:

Bizzy you are also very generous sharing your PMA around... so an award for PMA Queen should be created and awarded (Megg, if you could please LOL) and I hereby decree it is going to Bizzy this week! LMAO

Also massive FX'd to Sun... let us know how it goes...

Check me out lording it about.. ha ha ha... Megg you have created a monster now! :haha:


----------



## jonnanne3

Good luck today Megg! I know it will be great! :hugs: Sending you loads of PMA!


----------



## BizyBee

PMA Queen! Yay! I guess I should start writing my acceptance speech. :haha:

Good luck Meg. xx


----------



## shaerichelle

Good Luck Megg:)


----------



## Lamburai1703

Good luck Megg!


----------



## padbrat

BizyBee said:


> PMA Queen! Yay! I guess I should start writing my acceptance speech. :haha:
> 
> Good luck Meg. xx

Go for it Bizzy... think it should start...

And I would like to thank Megg for creating this award....

LOL :haha:


----------



## puppymom32

Thinking of you Megg!!! Lots of PMA your way.


----------



## Vickieh1981

Do we not have any news on Meggs scan yet? I am getting impatient - how many hours behind us is she?


----------



## puppymom32

Vickie its 10:26 Am Friday morning her time. So like 3-4 more hours if her scan is at 1 PM.


----------



## Firedancer41

puppymom32 said:


> Vickie its 10:26 Am Friday morning her time. So like 3-4 more hours if her scan is at 1 PM.

I think she is Central Standard time like me, so it's actually only 9:30 am right now.


We're thinking of you, Megg! :) :hugs:


----------



## Vickieh1981

I thought her scan was at 9:30am? Did she say 1?


----------



## TripleB

I think she said that we would have news 5/5.30pm UK time. With all the positive vibes we are all sending her, its GOT to be good news. x


----------



## Amos2009

I just sent her a text.....if her appt was t 930 and its anything like my doc's office, she might still be waiting or in the room now!!!


----------



## puppymom32

Maybe it is at 9:30 I thought I had saw 1 a different place maybe she was telling someone what time it would be where they r when she has it. All these different time zones. I agree with Amos they r pretty slow usually have to wait about 45 min just to get in the office.


----------



## Megg33k

I'm here... I txt'd most people... I wasn't really thinking straight... Sorry...

2nd time loser... blighted ovum... new doc seems interested in helping... lots of bloodwork, results should be in Monday. Yep... that's about it. :cry:


----------



## Amos2009

Sis- I have already told you, but I can't say it enough- :cry::cry::cry::cry:
Love you.....:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Vickieh1981

Shit Megg. I am so sorry. There are no words.


----------



## fluffyblue

Ohh Meg im so sorry hunni I dont know what to say xxxx


----------



## Tulip

So sorry sweetheart, just got your text. Won't bombard you with questions but rest assured my heart is aching and I'm here for you any time xxx


----------



## Megg33k

Thanks, girls! :hugs:

Love you, Sis! Love you all!


----------



## puppymom32

So sorry Megg Big Hugs.


----------



## debgreasby

So sorry hunni :hug:


----------



## Firedancer41

Megg33k said:


> I'm here... I txt'd most people... I wasn't really thinking straight... Sorry...
> 
> 2nd time loser... blighted ovum... new doc seems interested in helping... lots of bloodwork, results should be in Monday. Yep... that's about it. :cry:

:shrug: Oh Meg, I don't know what to say. So sorry hun :hugs:


----------



## shaerichelle

Megg, :hugs: :hugs: Love to you and your DH <3


----------



## Dazed

Sorry Meg... I was really rooting for you!


----------



## NatoPMT

im very sorry Megg, hope youre ok x


----------



## sar35

so sorry x


----------



## Rainbowpea

:hugs: megg xx so unfair xx


----------



## africaqueen

Megg im so sorry :-(
Good that the Dr is sending u for tests and i hope it leads to your sticky bfp soon.

((hugs)) xxx


----------



## Jaxvipe

:hugs: :hugs: so sorry for your loss megg :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## jonnanne3

Megg, I am so sorry for your loss. :hugs: Thinking about you. :hugs:


----------



## SunShyn2205

Meg I send my deepest appologies to you and your family... Your so strong, and I want to thank you for being there for me and please know all us gals are here for you as well!!!! Get some rest :hugs:


----------



## VGibs

Megg33k said:


> I'm here... I txt'd most people... I wasn't really thinking straight... Sorry...
> 
> 2nd time loser... blighted ovum... new doc seems interested in helping... lots of bloodwork, results should be in Monday. Yep... that's about it. :cry:

Oh babe....Im so sorry honey. The normal sentiments never apply in these situations. But you have a whole mess of women who have been there and for sure our hearts break as yours do because only we have felt the pain. 

There is nothing someone can say to ease the pain but there is always hope and renewal. And you shall have both my dear. Your in my thoughts and my heart and my prayers today.


----------



## BizyBee

So sorry Megg. :hugs: :cry: xx


----------



## Josiejo

Oh Megg. I am so so sorry ..........


----------



## Mummytofour

Oh Meg....I am completely devastated for you! You are such a rock for all us girls and don't deserve any of this. 
I wish I could wave a magic wand for you, but massive cyber hugs will have to do! <<hugs>>


----------



## doddy0402

oh god megg. I am so sorry. life can be soooo crap some times. I have all my fingers and toes crossed that they can sort it all out and all will work out next time. All my love and sympathy for you an your partner at his horrible, horrible time. lots of love, donna and family.xxx


----------



## maratobe

awwww megg sweetheart i am so sorry :( :cry::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Ava Grace

Megg I am so so sorry to hear that hun :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## padbrat

Oh Megg, I know our words can't heal the hurt you are going through, but please know we are all gutted for you. It reaally seems like the Big Guy aint listening to me about anything... 
We are all here for you when you need us xx


----------



## hb1

Megg - I am most truly sorry for your loss :hugs:

hx


----------



## selina3127

so very sorry for your loss megg, thinking of you lots xxxxxxx


----------



## LunaBean

I'm so so sorry Megg :( I duno what to say...hopefully the bloodwork will throw something up and you can get cracking for that sticky bfp :hugs:


----------



## EpdTTC

Megg-
My heart goes out to you. Wish I could say something to take away your pain. Thinking of you.
Erin


----------



## Megg33k

Thanks, girls! :hugs: Love you all! xx

Is it awful to say that she better fucking find something wrong with me? Is that wrong? Because SHE BETTER FUCKING FIND SOMETHING WRONG WITH ME!

Dreading tomorrow... Dreading tomorrow... Dreading tomorrow! Well, I guess "tomorrow" started about an hour ago... but still.

:hissy: FUCKING MOTHER'S DAY! :hissy:

P.S. Happy Mother's Day to those of you with kidlets already! I mean it, despite my :hissy: and cursing! I promise! xx


----------



## mamaxm

:bfp: may 7! :)
darnit i posted it and looked around. i hate announcing it on this thread because there's so much heartbreak, but i hope it gives hope to someone. 
:hugs: and happy mothers day, we're all mothers even if we don't have our babies :flower:


----------



## Megg33k

Congrats, mamaxm! :hugs:


----------



## mamaxm

thank you hun and i am sending lots of positive vibes your way! treat yourself today!


----------



## Vickieh1981

Congrats Mamaxm.

Megg - I am sorry today is going to be hard for you. As I said I delivered Isabella the day before mothers day over here so I know how awful it is to be without your baby on that special day.

Remember you are still a Mum even though your babies are in heaven,


----------



## TripleB

:hugs: Megg on Mother's Day - as Vickie says, you are a Mum, a very special kind of Mum.

BFP for me ladies! 

xxx


----------



## dawny690

A :bfp: for me too 9th may me and louise are :bfp: buddies :yipee: x


----------



## TripleB

I was NOT expecting that this morning Dawny! So happy for you hunni! :hugs: Fingers crossed for both of us! xxx


----------



## dawny690

Me either hun just tested afford we left for our holiday just to see was shocked to see that lol x


----------



## Tulip

dawneeeee! Dammit I knew there was a chart I'd missed yesterday! Congrats! You lot are making today so much easier with all your good news xxx


----------



## mamaxm

aw congrats girls! what a great mothers day gift.


----------



## TripleB

dawny690 said:


> Me either hun just tested afford we left for our holiday just to see was shocked to see that lol x

Ooooh, have a fab holiday hun! No booze for you! xxx


----------



## roonsma

Blimy!!!! a glut of bfp's,well done girls its cheered me up tons, congrats xx

:hugs: Megg, what can i say? x


----------



## sar35

Congrats Dawny and all the other bfps


----------



## sar35

TripleB said:


> :hugs: Megg on Mother's Day - as Vickie says, you are a Mum, a very special kind of Mum.
> 
> BFP for me ladies!
> 
> xxx

wow, you aswell! congrats:happydance:


----------



## debgreasby

Louise i knew it!!! :happydance:

Congrats Dawn too!


----------



## dawny690

TripleB said:


> dawny690 said:
> 
> 
> Me either hun just tested afford we left for our holiday just to see was shocked to see that lol x
> 
> Ooooh, have a fab holiday hun! No booze for you! xxxClick to expand...

No I know hun going to be hard with the step kids with us dont want to tell them yet! Am scared lol x


----------



## BizyBee

Yay, congrats on the new :bfp:'s 

You made my Mother's Day girls. xx


----------



## africaqueen

Woohoooo!! BFP city!!:happydance:

Congrats to mamaxm, dawny and tripleb!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:

U have all gave us some much need hope on here ;-)

xxx


----------



## Firedancer41

mamaxm said:


> :bfp: may 7! :)
> darnit i posted it and looked around. i hate announcing it on this thread because there's so much heartbreak, but i hope it gives hope to someone.
> :hugs: and happy mothers day, we're all mothers even if we don't have our babies :flower:

Congrats Mamaxm!!!!!


----------



## maratobe

YAY 3 new BFPS!!!!
congrats girlies!! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Amos2009

Congrats to the new BFP's!! It's Mother's Day here, so how nice to wake up and read all these! And Sis- Happy Mother's Day to you....we are Mother's even though our little one's are not here. 
Dawny- have a great holiday!!!


----------



## Kaylakin

I'm so sorry Megg...I hope you get the answers you need and deserve...:hugs:


----------



## xshell79

congrats to the new :bfp:'s 

:dust: :dust: to everyone


----------



## Megg33k

Congrats, Louise & Dawn! :hugs: This did make my Mother's Day tolerable! :D I even managed to smile!!! :yipee:



Amos2009 said:


> Congrats to the new BFP's!! It's Mother's Day here, so how nice to wake up and read all these! And Sis- Happy Mother's Day to you....we are Mother's even though our little one's are not here.
> Dawny- have a great holiday!!!

Happy Mother's Day, Sis! :hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

Happy Mother's Day to you all!!! :hugs:

Edit: As a Mother's Day gift to me... I require that we STAY above 50! I felt like an ass that *I* was the reason we dropped back to 49. So, I'm counting on all of you!


----------



## dawny690

Megg hun it wasn't your fault nature is an evil Bitch sometimes we will stay over 50 im sure of it x


----------



## Amos2009

Well, Sis, I was the first one to make it to 50 and then dropped us back down- so we can wallow in our pity together!!


----------



## shaerichelle

Congrats to the BFPs

Megg, You are a mom..A special mom. All of us are special as we have angels:):flower:


----------



## padbrat

All the new BFP girls.... many congratulations on your news!

Megg, Amos and all of the across the pond girlies.... happy mothers day... we are all Mums together, just some of our babies are here and some are waiting for us in heaven xx


----------



## aussiettc

woohoo for the new BFP's

AFM i spent most of the day yesturday in bed sick. I vomited and had the worst headache. All i can say it at leaft it happened after the witch came and not before giving my false hope


----------



## jonnanne3

Congrats on the new :bfp: in here! Dawny.... What fantastic news! Congratulations again! 

Megg.....you are still in my thoughts and prayers! :hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

Thanks, girls... :hugs: I know that's true... but it doesn't lend much comfort right now. I just want to hide in a cave until I can see a heartbeat on an U/S. 

I took the first loss SO MUCH BETTER! This one is tearing me apart from the inside out. :cry:


----------



## dawny690

:hugs: Megg so sorry your going through this again :cry: its so unfair. Xxxx


----------



## Vickieh1981

I'm sorry you have to go through this Megg.

I'm out - temp drop again and spotting this morning - she had best hurry up so I can get on with the next cycle


----------



## dawny690

Low temps dont really have to mean your out look at mine and I got a :bfp: so you still could hun x


----------



## aussiettc

Megg my hearts on holidays cause it gone to spend some time :hugs: yours,i hope you manage to feel better soon


----------



## hb1

I got my bfp today on my digi test :)

hx


----------



## lovehearts

megg - im so sorry for your loss :hugs:

Congrats on the new BFP's 

xxxxxx


----------



## Megg33k

Congrats, hb1! :hugs:


----------



## africaqueen

woop woop HB1!!! Huge congrats to u hun! xxx


----------



## padbrat

Awww megg, don't go and hide in a cave.. you might find me in there LOL!!

I really am truly sorry hun.... it hurts like hell and it is easy to hide, but you have got a fab family and all of us on here to cheer you on, just like you did for us x

hb1... huge congrats girl!!


----------



## TripleB

Congrats hb1! x


----------



## Razcox

Megg - So so sorry, it just doesnt seem fair hun :hug:

Congrates to all the other :bfp: 's we have been having wishing you extra sticky beans and a very H & H 9 months ahead xxx

AFM - I though AF was on her way but nothing has happened since and the bleeding stopped. Now have EWCM so i just i am going to OV soon, run out of OPKs so i am just temping now. Only ever bleed once with OV and that resulted in a :bfp: so not sure what to do, to BD or not to BD!!


----------



## Vickieh1981

Congratulations HB1.

Razcox - hope ovulation is imminent for you and you catch that eggy

AFM - not sure whats going on. I had the tiniest bit of brown spotting this morning but nothing now. Why won't the stupid witch show? I know she is coming, I am past my LP, my temps have dropped for two days so I wish she'd turn up so I can start again.

I did two tests yesterday that both have faint lines on so I wish I didn't take them as I feel cross now that I am going to come on.


----------



## Sparkly

hb1 said:


> I got my bfp today on my digi test :)
> 
> hx


:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo: Woo Hoo!!! I knew it, hb!!!

Congrats hun, fab news xxxx


----------



## debgreasby

Congrats HB


----------



## hb1

Thanks everyone - can't quite believe it :) fxd it's a sticky one - the panic'll kick in soon....

hx


----------



## BizyBee

Congrats HB! :happydance:


----------



## jonnanne3

Congrats hb1!!!!!!!


----------



## maratobe

congrats HB!!! xxx


----------



## NatoPMT

ahh fantastic news with the bfps! 

get high on folic acid hb, that'll take the edge off the panic - wishing you a very happy and healthy pregnancy


----------



## LunaBean

congrats on all the new bfps!


----------



## dawny690

Congrats Hb1 xx


----------



## puppymom32

Congrats to all the new BFP!!!!


----------



## mintypeas

congrats hb1 thats fantastic news!!! x sylv x


----------



## Tulip

Congrats hb, nice one!


----------



## hb1

Hey Nat - yep - never stopped the folic acid :) now in a good habit - just have to stay calm now - have been squeaking with excitement when not in company!!

hx


----------



## NatoPMT

squeaking? in a high pitched fashion? you aren't fooling anyone with that cutesy cat pic, that squeaking is coming from your little mousey victims 

well i am very excited about all this. i might let out a squeak too.


----------



## padbrat

Hb... don't blame ya for squeaking like crazy with excitment... though don't believe that Nato's squeak was excitment... all I can say is thank heavens this aint smellavision!!!! 

Ha ha ha... just kidding Nato! I am certain you smell of roses at all times LOL


----------



## Beadette

Congratulations on all the new BFP's xxx


----------



## hb1

lol :) I am a strict vegetarian :)


----------



## selina3127

congrats to all the bfp's xxxxx


----------



## LeaArr

:hi:

Sorry, I have been MIA for far too long.


----------



## SunShyn2205

Update: This was the longest weekend ever, I had a follow up with my Dr. today which was canceled last minute but he said my labs were abnormal, and I needed to see him first thing in the AM, im almost positive it was a cp/mcc as my hpt are now bfn :cry:

Congrats on the New BFP :hugs:

And HAPPY:sex: and BABY :dust: to everyone ttc.:flower:


----------



## padbrat

Oh Sun so sorry ... lots of hugs to you xx


----------



## Razcox

Sun so sorry it didnt work out xxxx

Morning all how is everyone else??

I think i am OVing so the bleeding may have been because of this, going to BD anyway and give it a shot. Just need to get DH interested as last night he was 'too tired' why is it they are always tired around OV?? :rofl:


----------



## Megg33k

Sorry, SunShyn! :hugs: Hope you get it figured out, honey!


----------



## padbrat

Hey Megg... how you doing today?:hugs:

Have just purchased Pregnacare His and Hers Conception...Vitabiotics are doing 2 for 1 and also used a disc code for another 5% off (VITAMAY5).

I am the bargain queen so thought I would pass the info on to my TTCAL girls :thumbup:

Told hubby he would take pills to help his swimmers... he replied so what is the point until we talk to the consultant in July... he doesn't understand culmative effect... think as soon as he takes the stuff he will have super swimmers :dohh:


----------



## Megg33k

I'm surviving, padbrat! I'm not great though! Feeling very much like I'm going to be all alone while everyone else is pregnant or has their babies! I just need to know when it'll happen in a way that won't end in heart ache! I'm just tired of hearing that it will happen... no one knows that it will! :cry: How are you, love?


----------



## padbrat

Awww Megg I am so much like you. We are moving soon and everyone we know will have just have had a baby or be pregnant.. so while they bounce their bundles of joy I am grieving inside. I am almost petrified of being pregnant again... 

It is so hard. 

Little steps a day Megg.. surviving is enough for us at this time xx


----------



## VGibs

Megg honey, I just know they will be able to figure out what is going on. I was googling recurrent blighted ovum the other night and saw a lot of good things! Like some people just have to take a medication that prevents it! I don't want to say "it'll happen" cause I know how obnoxious that can be to hear sometimes...so I'll say "You will MAKE it happen baby!"


----------



## BizyBee

Sorry sunshyn. :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## jonnanne3

So sorry Sunshyn. :hug: 
Megg.... :hugs:


----------



## shaerichelle

:hugs: Sunshyn and Megg


----------



## shaerichelle

Congrats Hb.


----------



## Megg33k

:hugs: Thanks to you all! I'd be lost without you girls! :hugs:


----------



## fluffyblue

Megg33k said:


> I'm surviving, padbrat! I'm not great though! Feeling very much like I'm going to be all alone while everyone else is pregnant or has their babies! I just need to know when it'll happen in a way that won't end in heart ache! I'm just tired of hearing that it will happen... no one knows that it will! :cry: How are you, love?

Ill still be here with ya hun way my bodies going think ive dried up !


----------



## Nixilix

just hello from me today girls... thinking of you all xxx


----------



## Megg33k

Warning: This will be long and LOTS of cursing! My day was SHIT today!

1. Doc didn't call with blood results. So, I called them at 2pm. I got someone who WASN'T a bitch (Yay!) and she called the lab to have them faxed. She let me stay on hold while she waited for the fax. 30 minutes later... still no fax! :( So, she took my number and actually DID call me back when the fax came through (Yay!)!! What's the answer? Everything looks normal! :( I asked for them to fax me a copy of the bloods and she said "We'll do it when we get a chance." which pretty much means NEVER. So, I went in. I talked to someone else and this bitch acted like "Can I get copies of my blood work?" was like me saying "Oh, could you just cut out your kidney and give it to me?" Had the audacity to ask if I'd even understand what it meant. Uhm... Its MY blood work... Why does it matter if I understand it? Just fucking give it to me. She gave me shit for about 15 minutes before finally making the copies and acting like I'd really put her out. BITCH! 

2. I asked about a follow up appointment... She says, "Oh, were we supposed to see you again?" OH EM GEE! YES? So, she's passing it all along to the MW who will call to tell me what the next step is. I'll hold my breath on getting that call! :(

3. Blood results: Hormone # (my result) [range of "normal"]

T4, Free 1.04 [0.60-1.40] NG/DL

TSH 2. 09 [0.34-4.82] uIU/ML

Beta HCG: <1 [0-6] MIU/ML (when not pregnant) - So, its dropped off completely, basically!

Antimicrosomal Antibodies (thyroid): <10 [Reference range = <35 IU/ML]

Progesterone: 0.5 NG/ML [Follicular: 0.2-1.4 NG/ML, Luteal: 3.3-25.6 NG/ML, Midluteal: 4.4-28.0 NG/ML, Pregnant 1st Tri: 11.2-90.0 NG/ML]

T3, Free: 336 [230-420] PG/DL

T3, RIA/T3, Total: 148 [76-181] NG/ML

Vitamin D, 25 Hydroxy/Vitamin D, 25-OH, Total: 18 (low) [20-100] NG/ML
*25-OHD3 indicates both endogenous production and supplementation. 25-OHD2 is an indicator of exogenous sources such as diet or supplementation. Therapy is based on measurement of total 25-OHD, with levels <20 ng/mL indicative of Vitamin D deficiency while levels between 20 ng/mL and 30 ng/mL suggest insufficiency. Optimal levels are >30 ng/mL.

Vitamin D, 25-OH D3 18 NG/ML
Vitamin D, 25-OH D2 <4 NG/ML

So, I'm Vitamin D deficient! More about that below! Based on my Progesterone level having dropped as low as it has now, I started taking Provera this afternoon so I can start bleeding.

4. My husband's car stopped fucking running at a stop light in a not so fab part of town. The battery light came on, so we went directly to Auto Zone to have it checked. They said the battery and alternator were both just fine. Less than 4 hours later, the stereo clock went off, then the dash lights dimmed, then the windows stopped working and then it fucking died! I called Justin in tears begging him to come get me... which he did gladly!

Either way... HORRIBLE FUCKING DAY! I have no clue what's wrong with me. No one seems to think that I need further medical attention... even though she seems very interested in helping! I'm hoping she calls soon and tells me that they just didn't know what they were talking about... and sets something up. Either way, I'm going to get CD3 and 7dpo bloods done this time. Since I don't have a thyroid problem, I'm going to use Soy again unless she puts me on something stronger. 

I feel utterly failed again! Hoping she calls with a follow-up appointment time or something. But, she was so sure it would be my thyroid... and its fucking NOT my thyroid! So, not sure what to do now! :(

About the Vitamin D deficiency: 



https://www.womentowomen.com/healthynutrition/vitamind.aspx said:

> So, Vitamin D deficiency can cause PCOS, insulin resistance, weight gain or the inability to keep weight off, cancer, osteoporosis, muscle pain, fatigue, depression, mood swings, sleep irregularities, and renal or intestinal problems.

Renal problems are one of the causes of weak urine, btw... So, that might explain a lot. Here's the best part... Optimally, we should have 50-70 ng/mL... I have fucking 18... and she told me it was "ALL NORMAL"?!?! WTF?!

Edit: Just read a study that showed a Vit D deficiency in rats lowered their fertility by 75%, and when they conceived it lowered the viability of the pups, made litters significantly smaller, and hindered the growth of the embryos!


----------



## groovygrl

oh megg... I'm so sorry. there just aren't words. why does this happen? It's soooo unfair :cry: I can only imagine your anguish sweetness. And now... frustration with the health care system. I get that you're feeling 'dumped' by them.

thank you for taking the time to write out all your test results and share them with us. I'm going through a similar experience with the medical community here in NZ. I am 40 and I think it's standard in most countries but there is little support and no testing offered (even if I were to suffer multiple miscarraiges.) I finally found a naturopath who offered to do all the blood work you listed in your post. She hand wrote out all the tests she wanted and then asked me to take this 'note' to my doctor who she hoped would type up the lab requisition forms. SO...back to the dr. and she gladly sorted this out. I was incredulous? I mean... she watched me suffer through my last MC and D&C and didn't offer me these tests herself? but she obviously had no prob. putting her name to the lab requisition my naturopath asked for. WTF!!! :shrug: She did however say that I should ask the lab to send me a copy of results (so that I didn't stalk her practice nurse for them - as they weren't really 'their' labs) she typed up two forms. First was for day 2-3 and included FSH,LH and E2 (estradiol 2) Second form was for Day 21 and included: prog., FBC (including ESR), vit d, iron, ferritin, B12,TSH, lgA and lgE, antinuclear antibodies, cardiolipin antibodies, lupus anticoagulant and finally, thrombophilia studies. We did it this way so I only went to the lab twice, made sense at the time. But... no! :nope: I approached day 21 and had that 'hopeful' (but mind playing tricks on me) feeling that I might be pregnant. I phoned my naturopath and asked if it might be an issue to have all this blood taken if preg. she said, "ya, to be on safe side let's just do progesterone for now then." Off to the lab and the silly cow there said, 'can't chop and change the forms dear, it's either as the form quotes (all the tests) or none. She spoke to me and treated me like I was a stupid 15 year old. She instructed me to go back to my dr. and ask her to re-type the forms as individual tests -per page and then I could come and go as I pleased and get the blood work as my mood fancies on the day. Fancies? I was so clode to launching into a full no holds barred description of 'my mood'.AAAARGH! And round and round I go.So angry. Why does this have to be so hard. I just want one person with intelligence, compassion and common sense to help me.

This is such a difficult process kitten! If i had millions of $ I would set up a clinic for women who have suffered MC's and or fertility challenges. It would be staffed with people who have high IQ's and mostly people who care, love and support. Is it really such a mystery? After spending some time on B&B I have a really good idea of what women need throughout this process. It's so sad and frustrating. it's obvious that we have to be very pro active, pushy, knowledgable chicks. We have to seek this support and push them all the way.

Anyhoo babe...sorry for the long rant. I'm sorry your frustrated. Thank you for opening dialogue and sharing your experience. It's sad we go through this but you're teaching many women here how to get answers and help. AND you're supporting so many others (the way our dr.s and nurses should) It is my prayer that you get answers Megg and that you feel loved and supported. You're so special and karma is supposed to be like a boom-er-ang. It's just got to come back. It has to.

I hope the angels rock your broken heart. xo, Donna


----------



## Megg33k

Thank you, Donna! I don't mind the long rant. I loved it, actually! I took down the entire list of blood tests that your naturopath suggested. I'm hoping I can get my own doc to write up a script for them. I certainly can't afford it if my insurance doesn't cover it... and they won't cover it if my doc doesn't write it up! I think if I took the list to my GP, she would gladly do those tests. It sucks that I have to pay her $30 every time I walk through the door though! Maybe I could get her to write up the script for all of it in one appointment so that I don't lose more than $30 on the whole thing? Hoping, hoping, hoping! I really, really appreciate your input, honey! You have no idea!

I hate that we have to be so proactive! Why the hell don't doctors do this themselves? Why can't they have an ounce of compassion? How can they tell me that my tests were all normal when my Vit D was 18 and it should really be >30 or 50-70 (depending on which article I choose to believe). I kept reading... and there were people confined to wheelchairs who were undiagnosed with severe Vit D deficiency and within 6 weeks of being diagnosed and treated, they were mobile again! That uhm... Well, it sounds like a HUGE issue!

I'll find a doctor who will run my damn tests... That's 100% for sure! I'm done playing around! I could handle the first loss being "just one of those things"... but NO! Not anymore! Its just too much to handle when it probably could have been prevented!

I feel like this should all be a thread in and of itself! So we TTCAL girls can advise others on what tests to push for if their doctors are failing them! I'd love to get a thread started with you! You seem quite knowledgeable! I'm going to make the thread and hope you join me! :hugs:

Thank you again so, so, so much!


----------



## Megg33k

Thread is here: Doctors, Tests, & All the Rest!


----------



## aussiettc

oh megg and grovygirl sorry that your doctors are being so hard to deal with throughout this period. I wish you could have my doctor he's every helpful and has run numerous tests and is willing to try and help. i have 2 cycles of metformin before moving on to something higher to help with ovulation.


----------



## groovygrl

GREAT IDEA! I'll definately get onboard! :happydance:

I know what you mean re $. That's a big part of my anxiety too. Everytime I walk into the dr. it's another $35 so when the silly cow at the lab asked me to go back and get silly forms retyped I went a little mental. I pay for naturopath, acupuncture, herbs, lotions and potions, preg. tests, OV predict tests, opening the dr.'s office door and as you know all to well we pay in blood sweat and tears too! I would love to buy some new boots, good face cream (instead of cheap drug store brands), etc but... every dime right now goes towards the persuit of a healthy pregnancy and baby. 

Anyhoo...I would love to share and learn via an educational thread. I can really see the benefit of learning how to navigate the health care system and empowering each other with the knowledge to get the answers and support we need. I'll recruit a couple of other very clever ladies to share what they know too. Hb1 put out a great link to a chart of all the tests and the meaning of the results on another thread. I'll find it and post it. She's a great wellspring of medical knowledge too!

Yes vitamin d sounds like a biggy, looking forward to seeing what you dig up there.

sleep well kitten, x


----------



## groovygrl

aussie - thanks :flower: I wish I had your dr. too! you're about to be admitted to the bar soon too! how cool is that!

I hope you have success with the increased metformin. thanks for sharing your journey too! I hope you get a BFP before they up the anti!

see you ladies on the new thread! thanks for that Megg!


----------



## jonnanne3

I just thought I would do an update on me since my mc in Feb. We haven't really been trying (except this cycle) since the mc. 
I went to the FS yesterday because he wanted to see me before he gave me more Femara. So he did a scan and said that I do need the progesterone. My lining was thick, but not as think as he would like to see for CD 27 in order to sustain a pregnancy. So since I haven't taken the progesterone for 3 cycles, I need to start using it again. Which is fine, I just was just seeing how my cycles went without it. Also, next month, he wants me to do a post coital test. Which is when we have sex the night before (right when I get a peak on the CBFM) and they do a scan and take a specimen of the mucus to make sure that all is working well at the right time. So I guess I will be doing that in a couple of weeks. Fun!!!!!!!! So that was my fun time yesterday! 
I was reading the posts above. I have had all kinds of blood tests done and I think my doctor said there was about 4 pages of blood tests yesterday. Maybe I should ask for a copy, but I can't see why he wouldn't tell me even if one little thing was off?


----------



## BizyBee

:hugs: Megg, Groovygirl
Sorry your Drs. are crap!

Anne, I'm sure they'll give you the results if you request them. Glad things are moving forward. Good luck with the next tests!


----------



## Dazed

Good morning everyone. I just wanted to say that I am sorry for those of you having to go through all these blood tests, have horrible doctors, and just overall having a hard time.:hugs:


----------



## Rainbowpea

Boo for rubbish docs and it sucks you guys have to pay for the privilege! Thought I would say well done girls for taking charge and pushing for what u need, must be especially hard to do post mc. Good idea setting up a new thread, this stuff is so technical. Megg is vit d deficiency easy to fix? Is that the 'sunshine' vit? Hope you all get the answers you need, keep pushing! X


----------



## Megg33k

Anne - I don't know why they wouldn't tell you if something was off either... but I don't know why they didn't tell me that something was off! I don't know if I'd ever have found out if I wasn't so pushy! The difference between my 18 and the optimal 50-70 is something I consider pretty major! And, they said it was "all normal." I'd get a copy to be sure! :hugs:

Rainbow - Yes, its the sunshine one! I'm not an outdoors kind of girl! LOL Its easy enough to fix. I'm starting on 5000 IU supplements of Vit D today! That should snap it back into shape! I'm also going to make an effort to spend 20 minutes a day outside.. GRRR @ the thought of spending any time outside! Luckily, I have a convertible! Haha!


----------



## Firedancer41

Not saying this is your case, Megg, but wanted to bring up the fact that research has found that people who consumed pop on a regular basis produced lower levels of D3 and had less calcium absorption. It is thought that the phosphoric acid actually leaches calcium from the bones. Individuals in these studies had poorer bone density than non-pop drinkers.


----------



## Vickieh1981

Anne - I hope that the progesterone does the trick and that the post coital test goes well.


----------



## SunShyn2205

Update- So i finally had my DR. apt and confirmed the Chemical Pregnancy, :sad1: and When I ask for the hcg levels my Dr. changed the subject, as for the ultrasound and other labs they were good, except I have been running a nasty fever since Saturday, I was then examined by a family practice DR. at the same time as my gyn, (they share an office) she check for signs of the flu, but none. So they sent me for more blood work as today is 5 days with a high fever with no cause.. 

But on the bright side the DR. said if the fever stops and there's no problems, (fxd) we can continue to try on our next cycle.:happydance: if we are feeling up to it, (Im still having mixed feelings...)

Thanks for all the SUPPORT, :hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

Firedancer41 said:


> Not saying this is your case, Megg, but wanted to bring up the fact that research has found that people who consumed pop on a regular basis produced lower levels of D3 and had less calcium absorption. It is thought that the phosphoric acid actually leaches calcium from the bones. Individuals in these studies had poorer bone density than non-pop drinkers.

I don't drink much soda at all usually... but I bet I cut it out entirely just in case! :)

Also, talked to the doc. No mention of my Vit D still... Whatever, I'm treating it! Apparently some of my results could take up to 2 weeks to come in and we're still waiting. My saliva hormone test isn't covered by insurance, so she's weighing whether she thinks its worth having me pay $240 out of pocket to have it done. I appreciate that she isn't just in it for the money and seems to care whether its totally necessary. The wait continues!

SunShyn - Sorry about the chem pg, sweetie! :hugs: Do what you feel comfortable with! Hoping that fever leaves you soon!


----------



## aussiettc

i just got the best mail in a few months. my addmission ceremony has been connfirmed for 9:15 on the 21st of may. woohoo can't wait now to call the family and let them know that everything is going ahead.can't wait only a week to go. yippy for me i'm going to be a solicitor in just over a week.


----------



## Megg33k

Congrats, Mary! That's great! :hugs:


----------



## padbrat

OMG ladies... the tests sound bewildering to me.. I am such a thicko.. I have no idea what they are testing for and if I can have more tests...

Megg, they say forewarned is forearmed and sometimes it feels a battle to get a healthy pregnancy. Thank heavens you insisted on getting your results and that the vit d thing is easily fixed. Keep fighting girl!

Sun... so sorry - every pregnancy is precious - we understand x

Jo... urrggghh the things we go through for a baby... post coital stuff... bleaurgghhh LOL

Aussie... check you out chick... a solicitor no less... your first case should be getting us all the treatment we need and deserve! LOL Well done x


----------



## BizyBee

Good news aussie! xx


----------



## Razcox

Great news Aussie, wishing you lots of luck xxx

Sun - so sorry :hug:

Doctors and tests confuse the pants off me! I dont think anyone has even even told me my HCG levels let alone given me the paper work. Saying that though the last time they never even bothered doing a blood test. I must admin since TTC i have lost all faith in doctors, nurses and MWs. Such a lack of vit D must be worthy of a mention though surely??

Things are going well here though, i have OVed and i am now in the 2WW. Me and DH BDed on sat and last night (I know we were not meant to but i couldnt fine a vaild medical reason not too so i thought i would give it a shot) so i am in the 2WW and AF due 27th may.


----------



## Megg33k

Yeah, tests are a bit much to figure out sometimes! That's the main reason I posted the thread specifically about tests. It has a lot of good info from people who have been through the ringer and know what's what! There's lots of info on "normal" results too! Just remember... You ALWAYS have the right to a copy of your test results! Granted, its sometimes hard to track down who to get them from... but having a copy is YOUR RIGHT!

I don't think anyone will ever mention the deficiency! I have a feeling that all they're looking at is the 18 with [20-100] next to it... so they probably think I'm only a tiny bit low. But, if you don't know much about it or don't read the rest of the paragraph under it... then you don't see that it needs to be >30... and then to read online that it should be 50-70?! They probably have no idea that its as low as it is in the realm of where it should be! :(


----------



## aussiettc

so glad you started that thread megg so the rest of us can be armed with as much knowledge as possible


----------



## padbrat

Yes thanks for the test thread everyone... I will print it out and take it with me to the consultant appt so I can wave it in his face and ask which tests I have had and which ones I will be having...

Forewarned to forearmed... let's be ready for battle ladies!


----------



## Megg33k

You're all very welcome for the test thread! I'm honestly just glad that its helping people! Hell, its helped me! I'm pretty happy about it too!

Btw, I'm totally failing my 24 hour urine collection! I would just almost guarantee it! 800-2000ml is normal. 2500ml is considered abnormally excessive. I have about 9 hours left to collect and I'm at 1850ml! EEK!


----------



## padbrat

Sorry Megg... being the thickie I am about all of this... why have you got a jug of wee in your fridge?? LMAO


----------



## Megg33k

:rofl: Padbrat! Where to begin? Okay... I DO ovulate. That's important to get out there first. That being said, I've NEVER seen a + OPK in my entire life. Most OPKs go positive at 40mIU. Since that's sort of high... I bought some 20mIU ones off the internet and still never saw a positive. So, I had some 10mIU ones shipped from WannaB because she could get them and I couldn't. She sent me 50 of them. I was testing 3 times a day during the time that my surge had to have taken place. I barely ever got even a hint of a line on them. So, I decided they were broken. I had a friend pee on one when she was several days past ovulation (7dpo-ish, I think). She got a WAY stronger line at 7dpo than I got during my surge!!! Now, HPTs... Did you see my + HPT pic? Here's the thing... Its weak as weak gets. I can only get a faint line, and it only shows up on FRER and $Tree tests (both which are known to detect significantly less than the 25mIU they say they detect). Therefore, the problem HAS TO BE my urine. That led me to find out about Diabetes Insipidus. Its not common, most doctors don't know anything about it, it has nothing to do with blood sugar (like normal diabetes)... but it would explain A LOT! So, I'm being tested for it. It requires bloods to be done twice and a 24 hour urine collection. The urine needs to remain refrigerated over the 24 hours. Hence, I have a HUGE jug of urine in my fridge! 

Does any of that make sense? It's 2:30 in the morning, and I can't be sure if it does! LOL


----------



## aussiettc

It makees sence but whats that diabeties thing all about. What happens if you have? How does it effect you?


----------



## Megg33k

Uhm... Its about vasopressin. Its the hormone that tells your kidneys to keep some fluid for your body's use instead of excreting it all. Some people don't make it. This can be caused by a variety of things. It can be treated with vasopressin via nasal spray or tablets. How it effects me... As long as I don't get dehydrated, it doesn't effect me all that much... except the weak urine thing. If I have it, I've been managing it on my own for years. I do drink more water than most people do, and I crave both ice and ice water (a symptom of it). 

There's some good info on it here: https://www.nlm.nih.gov/medlineplus/ency/article/000377.htm

I guess the important part is to A) find out IF I actually have it, and B) find out WHY I have it, if I do! The cause is more important really. It can be genetic (I wouldn't know, since I'm adopted), but it can also be caused by things like poor kidney function or even a tumor. That site I linked explains it a lot better! I only really know bits and pieces about it!


----------



## aussiettc

fxed that if you have it you can find out why quickly andd deal with it.:thumbup:


----------



## Lamburai1703

Please can you remove me again Megg? Miscarriage number 3 confirmed today.


----------



## padbrat

Lambs xxx

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Mummy2Angel.

So sorry hun :hugs::hugs::hugs: x


----------



## Vickieh1981

I'm so sorry hun. :hugs:


----------



## Vickieh1981

Megg33k said:


> :rofl: Padbrat! Where to begin? Okay... I DO ovulate. That's important to get out there first. That being said, I've NEVER seen a + OPK in my entire life. Most OPKs go positive at 40mIU. Since that's sort of high... I bought some 20mIU ones off the internet and still never saw a positive. So, I had some 10mIU ones shipped from WannaB because she could get them and I couldn't. She sent me 50 of them. I was testing 3 times a day during the time that my surge had to have taken place. I barely ever got even a hint of a line on them. So, I decided they were broken. I had a friend p/ee on one when she was several days past ovulation (7dpo-ish, I think). She got a WAY stronger line at 7dpo than I got during my surge!!! Now, HPTs... Did you see my + HPT pic? Here's the thing... Its weak as weak gets. I can only get a faint line, and it only shows up on FRER and $Tree tests (both which are known to detect significantly less than the 25mIU they say they detect). Therefore, the problem HAS TO BE my urine. That led me to find out about Diabetes Insipidus. Its not common, most doctors don't know anything about it, it has nothing to do with blood sugar (like normal diabetes)... but it would explain A LOT! So, I'm being tested for it. It requires bloods to be done twice and a 24 hour urine collection. The urine needs to remain refrigerated over the 24 hours. Hence, I have a HUGE jug of urine in my fridge!
> 
> Does any of that make sense? It's 2:30 in the morning, and I can't be sure if it does! LOL

I have never got a positive OPK either. Both months it has got darker and then faded again and temps confirm ovulation

My friend is the same. I wonder why that is? Why some people don't ever get positive OPKs.


----------



## aussiettc

Vickieh1981 said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> :rofl: Padbrat! Where to begin? Okay... I DO ovulate. That's important to get out there first. That being said, I've NEVER seen a + OPK in my entire life. Most OPKs go positive at 40mIU. Since that's sort of high... I bought some 20mIU ones off the internet and still never saw a positive. So, I had some 10mIU ones shipped from WannaB because she could get them and I couldn't. She sent me 50 of them. I was testing 3 times a day during the time that my surge had to have taken place. I barely ever got even a hint of a line on them. So, I decided they were broken. I had a friend p/ee on one when she was several days past ovulation (7dpo-ish, I think). She got a WAY stronger line at 7dpo than I got during my surge!!! Now, HPTs... Did you see my + HPT pic? Here's the thing... Its weak as weak gets. I can only get a faint line, and it only shows up on FRER and $Tree tests (both which are known to detect significantly less than the 25mIU they say they detect). Therefore, the problem HAS TO BE my urine. That led me to find out about Diabetes Insipidus. Its not common, most doctors don't know anything about it, it has nothing to do with blood sugar (like normal diabetes)... but it would explain A LOT! So, I'm being tested for it. It requires bloods to be done twice and a 24 hour urine collection. The urine needs to remain refrigerated over the 24 hours. Hence, I have a HUGE jug of urine in my fridge!
> 
> Does any of that make sense? It's 2:30 in the morning, and I can't be sure if it does! LOL
> 
> I have never got a positive OPK either. Both months it has got darker and then faded again and temps confirm ovulation
> 
> My friend is the same. I wonder why that is? Why some people don't ever get positive OPKs.Click to expand...

Its the same for me actually. Looking back at my last 2 months (cause i have kept them all:blush: i have a llittle book for them all) mine have been getting quite dark but not as darkas the control. After having bloods on what would of been 7dpo my doctor has worked out i haven't ovulated at all. But FF has given me cross hairs on both charts.


----------



## fluffyblue

I got my BFP!


----------



## Dazed

Congrats Fluffyblue. 
Sorry Lamburai1703


----------



## TripleB

Re the OPKs, I'm the same - never quite as dark as the control line. That's why I moved to CBFM which worked better although I got very annoyed with the number of faulty sticks in the packs from Amazon! 

Congrats to fluffy, :hugs: to Lamburai. xxx


----------



## debgreasby

So sorry Lamburai :(

Yay for Fluffy!!!


----------



## Vickieh1981

aussiettc said:


> Vickieh1981 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> :rofl: Padbrat! Where to begin? Okay... I DO ovulate. That's important to get out there first. That being said, I've NEVER seen a + OPK in my entire life. Most OPKs go positive at 40mIU. Since that's sort of high... I bought some 20mIU ones off the internet and still never saw a positive. So, I had some 10mIU ones shipped from WannaB because she could get them and I couldn't. She sent me 50 of them. I was testing 3 times a day during the time that my surge had to have taken place. I barely ever got even a hint of a line on them. So, I decided they were broken. I had a friend p/ee on one when she was several days past ovulation (7dpo-ish, I think). She got a WAY stronger line at 7dpo than I got during my surge!!! Now, HPTs... Did you see my + HPT pic? Here's the thing... Its weak as weak gets. I can only get a faint line, and it only shows up on FRER and $Tree tests (both which are known to detect significantly less than the 25mIU they say they detect). Therefore, the problem HAS TO BE my urine. That led me to find out about Diabetes Insipidus. Its not common, most doctors don't know anything about it, it has nothing to do with blood sugar (like normal diabetes)... but it would explain A LOT! So, I'm being tested for it. It requires bloods to be done twice and a 24 hour urine collection. The urine needs to remain refrigerated over the 24 hours. Hence, I have a HUGE jug of urine in my fridge!
> 
> Does any of that make sense? It's 2:30 in the morning, and I can't be sure if it does! LOL
> 
> I have never got a positive OPK either. Both months it has got darker and then faded again and temps confirm ovulation
> 
> My friend is the same. I wonder why that is? Why some people don't ever get positive OPKs.Click to expand...
> 
> Its the same for me actually. Looking back at my last 2 months (cause i have kept them all:blush: i have a llittle book for them all) mine have been getting quite dark but not as darkas the control. After having bloods on what would of been 7dpo my doctor has worked out i haven't ovulated at all. But FF has given me cross hairs on both charts.Click to expand...

Oh shit - don't say that. I just assumed that because I had crosshairs and my chart looked very clearly like an ovulatory one that I was alright.

What if I am not?? I am scared now.


----------



## TripleB

Don't be scared Vick, your chart last month was very obviously ovulatory - although I'm surprised you didn't ov aussie because yours looked pretty good too. My "almost as dark" opk was definetly ovulatory! xxx


----------



## Megg33k

I'm so sorry, Fliss! :hugs:

Congrats, Heather!!!! :yipee: 

As far as the ovulatory charts with progesterone levels showing "no ovulation"... Its probably NOT true. Just because your progesterone is low @ 7dpo does NOT mean that you didn't ovulate! It does to the doctor... but that's NOT always what it means!!! I hate that they tell people that! It more likely means that you have low progesterone post-O and need supplementation to conceive and support a healthy pregnancy! If your chart looks like you ovulated, you almost certainly ovulated!!!

About my OPKs... "almost positive" isn't even close. Mine were like... 

CONTROL LINE test line <-- It says "test line" there! I promise!


----------



## shaerichelle

You girls are all awesome. Just wanted to say that. Megg you are a great gal. I hope they figure it out soon!


----------



## Sparkly

Lamburai1703 said:


> Please can you remove me again Megg? Miscarriage number 3 confirmed today.

:hugs: I'm so sorry hun xxx


----------



## Sparkly

fluffyblue said:


> I got my BFP!

:yipee: congrats hun, lovely news xxx


----------



## Sparkly

TripleB said:


> Re the OPKs, I'm the same - never quite as dark as the control line. That's why I moved to CBFM which worked better although I got very annoyed with the number of faulty sticks in the packs from Amazon!

I'm another one who struggles with the opk's, I never seem to catch my surge on them.....even when on clomid!! I even had a follicle scan once as I was convinced clomid wasn't helping me to ov, but it was, I just couldn't get a +opk :shrug:

I bought a cbfm, and got a very clear 2 dark blue lines on the stick on my first peak day, and I was overjoyed!!

I highly recommend them vik xx


----------



## Megg33k

Shannon - Thanks, love! :hugs:

Sparkly - You got a Peak with 2 dark blue lines? That's great... but odd. You normally only have 1 dark blue line on Peak day. The one that starts dark at the beginning of the month is Estrogen and the light one is LH. As your LH rises, the line gets darker. As your Estrogen rises, the line gets LIGHTER! So, Peak should be a light Estrogen line and a dark LH line! Hmm... Interesting! Just saying... I guess it doesn't really matter... Just couldn't help but to chime in there with useless info! :rofl:


----------



## SunShyn2205

Lamburai1703 said:


> Please can you remove me again Megg? Miscarriage number 3 confirmed today.

Sorry for your loss :cry:, stay strong:hugs:


----------



## SunShyn2205

fluffyblue said:


> I got my BFP!

Congrats, I wish you a happy, healthy pregnancy! :happydance:


----------



## Sparkly

Megg33k said:


> Sparkly - You got a Peak with 2 dark blue lines? That's great... but odd. You normally only have 1 dark blue line on Peak day. The one that starts dark at the beginning of the month is Estrogen and the light one is LH. As your LH rises, the line gets darker. As your Estrogen rises, the line gets LIGHTER! So, Peak should be a light Estrogen line and a dark LH line! Hmm... Interesting! Just saying... I guess it doesn't really matter... Just couldn't help but to chime in there with useless info! :rofl:

The next day was also a peak day, that one was one darker one lighter....FF said that was the day I ovulated....so that would confirm, your not so useless info :thumbup:


----------



## Megg33k

Sparkly said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> Sparkly - You got a Peak with 2 dark blue lines? That's great... but odd. You normally only have 1 dark blue line on Peak day. The one that starts dark at the beginning of the month is Estrogen and the light one is LH. As your LH rises, the line gets darker. As your Estrogen rises, the line gets LIGHTER! So, Peak should be a light Estrogen line and a dark LH line! Hmm... Interesting! Just saying... I guess it doesn't really matter... Just couldn't help but to chime in there with useless info! :rofl:
> 
> The next day was also a peak day, that one was one darker one lighter....FF said that was the day I ovulated....so that would confirm, your not so useless info :thumbup:Click to expand...

WOOOOO! :yipee: I'm not so useless after all!!! :haha:


----------



## hb1

Congrats Fluffy :)

hx


----------



## hb1

I loved the cbfm - I too had a few faulty sticks - grrrrrr amazon!!


----------



## Josiejo

Yay Fluffy. Fx'd for a healthy pregnancy xx

I got a positive OPK today!!!! Woo hoo :happydance: ..... accept Rich is on nights:dohh:

Hope he wakes me up in the morning :winkwink::winkwink: lol


----------



## BizyBee

So sorry Lamburai. Thinking of you. :hugs:



Congrats Fluffyblue! xx


----------



## doddy0402

so sorry lamburai. thinking of you and your family.x

congrats to you fluffyblue!! so happy for you!!xx


----------



## Nixilix

Sorry lamburai xxx :hugs:

congrats fluffyblue... xxxxxxxxxx :happydance:


----------



## jonnanne3

I am so sorry lamburai. :hugs: 
Congrats fluffyblue! :happydance:


----------



## padbrat

Lambs ... already said everything in your journal chick...so sorry xx

Fluffy... OMG Amazing news.... please please please be OK for you xx


----------



## fluffyblue

Thanks girls im a jibbering wreck at the mo, I will post some pix when i get the confidence im just a bit wary at the min :-(


----------



## shaerichelle

Fluffy I feel like you. 

Megg, Cautiously add me . Got a faint line frer at 17dpo, besides that I feel very preggo. Tests hate me anyways. My son is living proof:)

:happydance:


----------



## Megg33k

Congrats, Shannon! :hugs: Tests hate me too!!! LOL I'll add you now!


----------



## roonsma

shaerichelle said:


> Fluffy I feel like you.
> 
> Megg, Cautiously add me . Got a faint line frer at 17dpo, besides that I feel very preggo. Tests hate me anyways. My son is living proof:)
> 
> :happydance:

Congratulations!!! :thumbup:


----------



## shaerichelle

thanks Meg n roonsma. Still can't believe it's true...


----------



## Dazed

Congrats shaerichelle


----------



## shaerichelle

thank you dazed.:)


----------



## hb1

Yey shaerichelle!!!! congratulations :)

hx


----------



## VGibs

shaerichelle said:


> Fluffy I feel like you.
> 
> Megg, Cautiously add me . Got a faint line frer at 17dpo, besides that I feel very preggo. Tests hate me anyways. My son is living proof:)
> 
> :happydance:

OH MY GOD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Im soooooooooooo efiin excited!!!!!!!!!!!!! wow! Yay! Congrats!


----------



## dawny690

Congrats shannon xxxx


----------



## Mummy2Angel.

Congrats :hugs: x


----------



## LunaBean

we're comin down with BFPs in here this week!


----------



## africaqueen

yaaay another may bfp!! huge CONGRATS!!

xxx


----------



## Sparkly

:happydance: congrats Shannon xxx


----------



## MissMaternal

Hi girls!!
Megg, can you please add me to the list? I know Freya's death is still recent and still very raw :( But we plan to start TTC when AF comes back, and i feel it keeps me positive to think about TTC again :) Gives me something to focus on, if that makes sense? Anyway, look at me..rambling away... The loss was this month (6th May 2010) and it was my first loss.

Thanks hun :hugs: xx


----------



## BizyBee

Congrats shaerichelle! :yipee:


----------



## BizyBee

MissMaternal said:


> Hi girls!!
> Megg, can you please add me to the list? I know Freya's death is still recent and still very raw :( But we plan to start TTC when AF comes back, and i feel it keeps me positive to think about TTC again :) Gives me something to focus on, if that makes sense? Anyway, look at me..rambling away... The loss was this month (6th May 2010) and it was my first loss.
> 
> Thanks hun :hugs: xx

Welcome hun. So sorry about your recent loss. :hugs: xx


----------



## Megg33k

MissMaternal said:


> Hi girls!!
> Megg, can you please add me to the list? I know Freya's death is still recent and still very raw :( But we plan to start TTC when AF comes back, and i feel it keeps me positive to think about TTC again :) Gives me something to focus on, if that makes sense? Anyway, look at me..rambling away... The loss was this month (6th May 2010) and it was my first loss.
> 
> Thanks hun :hugs: xx

I don't think there's anything wrong with getting right back to it if you feel its best for you! Something to focus on is always good! Please, ramble away! That's what we're here for, sweetie!

I will definitely add you, honey! But, I just want to check... Do you want it recorded as (1) loss or (0+1) loss? 

:hugs: to you, your OH, and your angel Freya!


----------



## shaerichelle

thank you lots girls:) :flower: 

you gals are so supportive.


----------



## SunShyn2205

shaerichelle said:


> thank you dazed.:)

:happydance:CONGRADULATIONS:happydance:


----------



## SunShyn2205

MissMaternal said:


> Hi girls!!
> Megg, can you please add me to the list? I know Freya's death is still recent and still very raw :( But we plan to start TTC when AF comes back, and i feel it keeps me positive to think about TTC again :) Gives me something to focus on, if that makes sense? Anyway, look at me..rambling away... The loss was this month (6th May 2010) and it was my first loss.
> 
> Thanks hun :hugs: xx

Welcome, and sorry for your loss, we are all here to lend each other support during some tough times but i hope you find comfort in knowing your not alone,:hugs:


----------



## Sparkly

I've just realised, I haven't asked to be added to the list Megg.......As we've now decided to ttc, I guess you should add me :) My m/c was in March.

Thank you hun x


----------



## Megg33k

Ah! How could I not have, Sparkly... Or did I? Hmm... I might have without you having asked... I'll check!


----------



## dawny690

Welcome missmaternal so sorry for you loss freya looked precious xxxx


----------



## Tulip

Wooooh congratulations Shannon! xxx


----------



## padbrat

Many congratulations Shannon... hoping for a H&H pregnancy for you !


----------



## MissMaternal

Megg33k said:


> MissMaternal said:
> 
> 
> Hi girls!!
> Megg, can you please add me to the list? I know Freya's death is still recent and still very raw :( But we plan to start TTC when AF comes back, and i feel it keeps me positive to think about TTC again :) Gives me something to focus on, if that makes sense? Anyway, look at me..rambling away... The loss was this month (6th May 2010) and it was my first loss.
> 
> Thanks hun :hugs: xx
> 
> I don't think there's anything wrong with getting right back to it if you feel its best for you! Something to focus on is always good! Please, ramble away! That's what we're here for, sweetie!
> 
> I will definitely add you, honey! But, I just want to check... Do you want it recorded as (1) loss or (0+1) loss?
> 
> :hugs: to you, your OH, and your angel Freya!Click to expand...

Thanks for being so welcoming (even though i wish i wasn't posting on this board, iykwim) Can i please have it recorded as (0+1)? I know technically it's not, but i feel more comfortable with that, as i had to give birth to her. 

Thanks :) :hugs: xx


----------



## MissMaternal

SunShyn2205 said:


> MissMaternal said:
> 
> 
> Hi girls!!
> Megg, can you please add me to the list? I know Freya's death is still recent and still very raw :( But we plan to start TTC when AF comes back, and i feel it keeps me positive to think about TTC again :) Gives me something to focus on, if that makes sense? Anyway, look at me..rambling away... The loss was this month (6th May 2010) and it was my first loss.
> 
> Thanks hun :hugs: xx
> 
> Welcome, and sorry for your loss, we are all here to lend each other support during some tough times but i hope you find comfort in knowing your not alone,:hugs:Click to expand...

Hi, thank you very much :hugs: I do definitely find comfort knowing i'm not alone, even though i wish this didn't happen to ANYONE, it's nice to know there's people out there who understand how i feel. This forum has been a godsend for me recently. :hugs: x


----------



## Vickieh1981

MissMaternal said:


> SunShyn2205 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MissMaternal said:
> 
> 
> Hi girls!!
> Megg, can you please add me to the list? I know Freya's death is still recent and still very raw :( But we plan to start TTC when AF comes back, and i feel it keeps me positive to think about TTC again :) Gives me something to focus on, if that makes sense? Anyway, look at me..rambling away... The loss was this month (6th May 2010) and it was my first loss.
> 
> Thanks hun :hugs: xx
> 
> Welcome, and sorry for your loss, we are all here to lend each other support during some tough times but i hope you find comfort in knowing your not alone,:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Hi, thank you very much :hugs: I do definitely find comfort knowing i'm not alone, even though i wish this didn't happen to ANYONE, it's nice to know there's people out there who understand how i feel. This forum has been a godsend for me recently. :hugs: xClick to expand...

Welcome although I am sorry you have to be here. Lets hope both our girls send us rainbow babies soon


----------



## Vickieh1981

I was just thinking that Freya and Isabella must have been due about the same time.


----------



## MissMaternal

Vickieh1981 said:


> I was just thinking that Freya and Isabella must have been due about the same time.

Freya was due 23/09/2010, when was Isabella due? xx


----------



## Vickieh1981

MissMaternal said:


> Vickieh1981 said:
> 
> 
> I was just thinking that Freya and Isabella must have been due about the same time.
> 
> Freya was due 23/09/2010, when was Isabella due? xxClick to expand...

Isabella was due the 18/09/10 so we were only 5 days apart.


----------



## Megg33k

MissMaternal said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MissMaternal said:
> 
> 
> Hi girls!!
> Megg, can you please add me to the list? I know Freya's death is still recent and still very raw :( But we plan to start TTC when AF comes back, and i feel it keeps me positive to think about TTC again :) Gives me something to focus on, if that makes sense? Anyway, look at me..rambling away... The loss was this month (6th May 2010) and it was my first loss.
> 
> Thanks hun :hugs: xx
> 
> I don't think there's anything wrong with getting right back to it if you feel its best for you! Something to focus on is always good! Please, ramble away! That's what we're here for, sweetie!
> 
> I will definitely add you, honey! But, I just want to check... Do you want it recorded as (1) loss or (0+1) loss?
> 
> :hugs: to you, your OH, and your angel Freya!Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks for being so welcoming (even though i wish i wasn't posting on this board, iykwim) Can i please have it recorded as (0+1)? I know technically it's not, but i feel more comfortable with that, as i had to give birth to her.
> 
> Thanks :) :hugs: xxClick to expand...

I took a guess and recorded her as (0+1) anyway! So, I'm glad I did right by you! I couldn't imagine that you wouldn't want it that way... but ya know! And, I definitely know what you mean about wishing you weren't posting in this section! I wish I wasn't too! :hugs:



Vickieh1981 said:


> MissMaternal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vickieh1981 said:
> 
> 
> I was just thinking that Freya and Isabella must have been due about the same time.
> 
> Freya was due 23/09/2010, when was Isabella due? xxClick to expand...
> 
> Isabella was due the 18/09/10 so we were only 5 days apart.Click to expand...

:hugs: :cry: :nope:


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Put me down for my :bfp: hun may 16th 2010 ! first cycle after MC :happydance::dust: for everyone!


----------



## MissMaternal

Ruskiegirl said:


> Put me down for my :bfp: hun may 16th 2010 ! first cycle after MC :happydance::dust: for everyone!

Congrats on your :bfp: !!! H&H 9 months to you :hugs: x


----------



## alisarose

MissMaternal said:


> SunShyn2205 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MissMaternal said:
> 
> 
> Hi girls!!
> Megg, can you please add me to the list? I know Freya's death is still recent and still very raw :( But we plan to start TTC when AF comes back, and i feel it keeps me positive to think about TTC again :) Gives me something to focus on, if that makes sense? Anyway, look at me..rambling away... The loss was this month (6th May 2010) and it was my first loss.
> 
> Thanks hun :hugs: xx
> 
> Welcome, and sorry for your loss, we are all here to lend each other support during some tough times but i hope you find comfort in knowing your not alone,:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Hi, thank you very much :hugs: I do definitely find comfort knowing i'm not alone, even though i wish this didn't happen to ANYONE, it's nice to know there's people out there who understand how i feel. This forum has been a godsend for me recently. :hugs: xClick to expand...

I had af when thomas died so i started ttc straight away but hasnt happened yet. Yes it kept me sane the hope of having another baby.


----------



## aussiettc

wow, away for a few days and i miss all the BFP, so congrats to all the new BFP.
:hugs::cry:to all the new losses


----------



## BizyBee

Congrats ruskie! :)


----------



## Megg33k

Ruskiegirl - CONGRATS! :hugs:


----------



## shaerichelle

Hey Megg! :hugs:

:dust: to all


----------



## shaerichelle

COngrats Ruskie!


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Thanks everyone!!


----------



## Megg33k

shaerichelle said:


> Hey Megg! :hugs:
> 
> :dust: to all

Hey Shannon! :hugs: Did you yahoo me at midnight? Or was my phone being crazy? I was up, so it didn't matter... but I hated to msg back in case it was my phone acting up!


----------



## Sparkly

Congrats ruskie :happydance:


----------



## SunShyn2205

Congrats Ruskie!!


----------



## Mummy2Angel.

congrats ruskie :happydance:


----------



## Megg33k

I can't decide if I should be optimistic and wear a pad to bed tonight, just in case... Or if I should try to coax the bitch out by going commando in white sleep pants! Hmmm... Decisions, decisions! (Yes, I *DO* know how unlikely it is for her to show up less than 48 hours after my last pill... Just wishful thinking!)


----------



## aussiettc

Megg33k said:


> I can't decide if I should be optimistic and wear a pad to bed tonight, just in case... Or if I should try to coax the bitch out by going commando in white sleep pants! Hmmm... Decisions, decisions! (Yes, I *DO* know how unlikely it is for her to show up less than 48 hours after my last pill... Just wishful thinking!)

go commando in white pants hehehehehe if she comes at least the balls rolling again


----------



## Firedancer41

Ruskiegirl said:


> Put me down for my :bfp: hun may 16th 2010 ! first cycle after MC :happydance::dust: for everyone!


Congrats! A H&H 9 months to you!


----------



## dawny690

Megg go commando if she come she comes also may sound gross but try :sex: as when af used to be due :sex: always brought her on xxxx


----------



## jonnanne3

Congrats to all the :bfp: in here! 
:hug: to all the losses.


----------



## shaerichelle

Dawny It looks like you and I are about the same time being due. I am from the 19-21. I keep getting two different dates. So I went with the 21st. Congrats!


----------



## hb1

Congratulations Ruskiegirl :)

hx


----------



## Beadette

Congrats on the new BFP's girls x


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Thanks guys but im afraid its a chemical :cry::cry: Started spotting this morning and my lines are non exisitng and im cramping pretty bad to:cry::cry:


----------



## MissMaternal

Sorry to hear that Ruskie :hugs: xxx


----------



## NatoPMT

massive hug ruskie, im so sorry xxx


----------



## Megg33k

I tried... the commando in white pants didn't do the trick! Sex doesn't seem to bring her on for me. So, that's not likely going to help. However, I did have some cramps earlier. That might be a good sign. Hopefully before the end of the week! FX'd!!!

Anne - You're still here! Yay! I was actually wondering where you'd been last night! :)

ruskie - So sorry, hun! :hugs: That sucks! :cry:


----------



## Nixilix

sorry ruskie :( :hugs:


----------



## hb1

Oh no Ruskie - I'm so sorry :(

hx


----------



## shaerichelle

Ruskie:hugs: I am so sorry.


----------



## LunaBean

So sorry hun :hugs:


----------



## BizyBee

Sorry Ruskie. :hugs:

:cry: I'm out this cycle girls. Had negative bloods today. Once AF arrives, I will start injectables and try another IUI. I'm also scheduling the lap.


----------



## shaerichelle

:hugs: Jen.


----------



## SunShyn2205

RUSKIE, Im So Sorry :hugs: I had a chemical pregnancy the first week of May, :cry:, I was so happy to finally get a positive, and then to have it ripped away is awful, But my doctor said since it was so early and my hcg had fallen I could wait for my cycle to start again and I could continue ttc... I just got AF and am hoping to try again this month, 
I wish you health and when your ready, loads of sticky baby dust :dust:!


----------



## VGibs

SunShyn2205 said:


> RUSKIE, Im So Sorry :hugs: I had a chemical pregnancy the first week of May, :cry:, I was so happy to finally get a positive, and then to have it ripped away is awful, But my doctor said since it was so early and my hcg had fallen I could wait for my cycle to start again and I could continue ttc... I just got AF and am hoping to try again this month,
> I wish you health and when your ready, loads of sticky baby dust :dust:!

God I wish my AF would show up! The friggin witch...I am not a fan of this ugly waiting game!


----------



## goddess25

Ruskigirl I am so sorry. :hugs:


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Thanks everyone i really apreciate all the support it means so much to me:hugs: Ya im going start again right away but im not going to go crazy this time around. Things i plan on doing differently are using softcups, waiting to use opks at the right time, Going to try doing the baby dance every 3 days and 1 time a day during the 2 days leading up to ovulation 2 times during ovulation and 1 time the following 2 days, Im also going to still keep track of my BBT but im going to stop checking my cervix except only around the time of expected ovulation, I might try using some pre seed i havent fully decided on that on MOST of all i plan on not testing untill AF is due :thumbup:


----------



## VGibs

Ruskiegirl said:


> Thanks everyone i really apreciate all the support it means so much to me:hugs: Ya im going start again right away but im not going to go crazy this time around. Things i plan on doing differently are using softcups, waiting to use opks at the right time, Going to try doing the baby dance every 3 days and 1 time a day during the 2 days leading up to ovulation 2 times during ovulation and 1 time the following 2 days, Im also going to still keep track of my BBT but im going to stop checking my cervix except only around the time of expected ovulation, I might try using some pre seed i havent fully decided on that on MOST of all i plan on not testing untill AF is due :thumbup:

I told myself the same thing about not testing until after AF is due. I dont want to know if I have a CP. I think I would be devastated. Are you following SMEP???


----------



## Vickieh1981

I am so sorry ruskie.

Jen - I am sorry it didn't work this month


----------



## padbrat

Ruskie and Jen... so sorry... thought we were all going to have a run of good luck with you all.... loads of hugs xx

Megg you lovely lady how you doing - how is your wee collection LOL? Haven't heard much from Amos lately..... is she OK?

PMA Girls PMA .... lets have loads of it!!!


----------



## MissMaternal

Woo Padbrat let's hear it for the PMA :happydance: It's been 9 days since i gave birth to Freya, and i haven't had any bleeding now for 2 days...I'm looking forward to getting down to TTC again! Will probably leave it another 2 days just to be sure there's no more bleeding though. I feel sort of guilty for Freya because i want to try again so soon, but i know she would want a little brother or sister to watch over :hugs:x


----------



## BizyBee

MissMaternal, glad the bleeding has stopped. I'm sure Freya would love a little brother or sister. xx


----------



## Vickieh1981

MissMaternal said:


> Woo Padbrat let's hear it for the PMA :happydance: It's been 9 days since i gave birth to Freya, and i haven't had any bleeding now for 2 days...I'm looking forward to getting down to TTC again! Will probably leave it another 2 days just to be sure there's no more bleeding though. I feel sort of guilty for Freya because i want to try again so soon, but i know she would want a little brother or sister to watch over :hugs:x

Try not to worry if it starts up a bit. I bled for 6 days after Isabella and then stopped. The day of the funeral (so day 10 after having her) I started bleeding again and spotted on and off until I ovulated on day 20.


----------



## MissMaternal

Vickieh1981 said:


> MissMaternal said:
> 
> 
> Woo Padbrat let's hear it for the PMA :happydance: It's been 9 days since i gave birth to Freya, and i haven't had any bleeding now for 2 days...I'm looking forward to getting down to TTC again! Will probably leave it another 2 days just to be sure there's no more bleeding though. I feel sort of guilty for Freya because i want to try again so soon, but i know she would want a little brother or sister to watch over :hugs:x
> 
> Try not to worry if it starts up a bit. I bled for 6 days after Isabella and then stopped. The day of the funeral (so day 10 after having her) I started bleeding again and spotted on and off until I ovulated on day 20.Click to expand...

Yeah i'm totally prepared for it to maybe come back a little bit...hoping it won't though! x


----------



## Vickieh1981

MissMaternal said:


> Vickieh1981 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MissMaternal said:
> 
> 
> Woo Padbrat let's hear it for the PMA :happydance: It's been 9 days since i gave birth to Freya, and i haven't had any bleeding now for 2 days...I'm looking forward to getting down to TTC again! Will probably leave it another 2 days just to be sure there's no more bleeding though. I feel sort of guilty for Freya because i want to try again so soon, but i know she would want a little brother or sister to watch over :hugs:x
> 
> Try not to worry if it starts up a bit. I bled for 6 days after Isabella and then stopped. The day of the funeral (so day 10 after having her) I started bleeding again and spotted on and off until I ovulated on day 20.Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah i'm totally prepared for it to maybe come back a little bit...hoping it won't though! xClick to expand...

Definitely fingers crossed for that but my gp said you can fall pregnant while still bleeding a bit so it doesn't count you out if you are bleeding. :hug:


----------



## Vickieh1981

Wow - I just saw my post count. I only joined B&B 6 weeks ago and am up to 600 posts already. I really do talk too much.


----------



## Firedancer41

Vickieh1981 said:


> Wow - I just saw my post count. I only joined B&B 6 weeks ago and am up to 600 posts already. I really do talk too much.

LOL Nothing wrong with being chatty :friends:


----------



## VGibs

Vickieh1981 said:


> Wow - I just saw my post count. I only joined B&B 6 weeks ago and am up to 600 posts already. I really do talk too much.

hahaha Better to post then to lurk as the other board members have been known to say! :headspin:


----------



## VGibs

Holy crap my sig is getting big....might be time to downsize. Im addicted to tickers though :grr:


----------



## MissMaternal

Thanks Vickieh, i didn't know i still had a chance if i was still bleeding! Might give OH a treat tonight, if the bleeding stays away (i don't like the thought of DTD while bleeding lol...) He's gagging for it bless him..:haha: x

And WOW that is a lot of posts in 6 weeks lol....but, better a poster than a lurker! x


----------



## padbrat

MissMaternal said:


> Woo Padbrat let's hear it for the PMA :happydance: It's been 9 days since i gave birth to Freya, and i haven't had any bleeding now for 2 days...I'm looking forward to getting down to TTC again! Will probably leave it another 2 days just to be sure there's no more bleeding though. I feel sort of guilty for Freya because i want to try again so soon, but i know she would want a little brother or sister to watch over :hugs:x

Yay check you out Miss! Good for you! 
Please don't feel guilty for Freya, she would want her Mummy to be happy :hugs:

I wish I had stopped bleeding... bloody 16 days now!!!! :growlmad:
Can't TTC anyway until after seeing consultant on 1st July... Hubby is on the brink of throwing himself out the window!!!:blush:


----------



## MissMaternal

padbrat said:


> MissMaternal said:
> 
> 
> Woo Padbrat let's hear it for the PMA :happydance: It's been 9 days since i gave birth to Freya, and i haven't had any bleeding now for 2 days...I'm looking forward to getting down to TTC again! Will probably leave it another 2 days just to be sure there's no more bleeding though. I feel sort of guilty for Freya because i want to try again so soon, but i know she would want a little brother or sister to watch over :hugs:x
> 
> Yay check you out Miss! Good for you!
> Please don't feel guilty for Freya, she would want her Mummy to be happy :hugs:
> 
> I wish I had stopped bleeding... bloody 16 days now!!!! :growlmad:
> Can't TTC anyway until after seeing consultant on 1st July... Hubby is on the brink of throwing himself out the window!!!:blush:Click to expand...

Aww honey 16 days of bleeding, i really hope it stops soon. 

I have seen you around on this forum, and just wanted to say that i am glad they are going to start investigations for you now. It seems so sad that you had to suffer 4 losses to get there though :( I really hope you can get some answers. xx :hugs: xx


----------



## Megg33k

padbrat said:


> Ruskie and Jen... so sorry... thought we were all going to have a run of good luck with you all.... loads of hugs xx
> 
> Megg you lovely lady how you doing - how is your wee collection LOL? Haven't heard much from Amos lately..... is she OK?
> 
> PMA Girls PMA .... lets have loads of it!!!

I have some of the results from the wee testing. A bit unhappy with docs today, so feeling a little anti-social! :( I was worried about Amos too! But, we've txt'd today... She's trying to hold out on trying... Guessing BnB makes it harder... But, she's fine! :)


----------



## Amos2009

Hey ladies....I have been lurking (please don't hate me!)....I can't leave you completely alone for some reason!!


----------



## Megg33k

Amos2009 said:


> Hey ladies....I have been lurking (please don't hate me!)....I can't leave you completely alone for some reason!!

Aha! There you are! *tag* You're it! LOL


----------



## dawny690

:lol: Megg you always know how to cheer everyone up xxxx


----------



## shaerichelle

Yes she does dawny!

Megg, :hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

Thanks, girls! :)


----------



## shaerichelle

YW darling:)


----------



## Dazed

Don't worry Amos, I'm always lurking but never posting. Hope all is going well with you!


----------



## dawny690

:cry: :cry: now getting :bfn:'s am expecting the worst now only tested to see if it got darker :cry: :cry: why did I do this to myself :cry: :cry:


----------



## SunShyn2205

So Sorry dawny, I would go have labs done, Ill be praying for a miracle you ! (and all of us ttc....):hugs:


----------



## Amos2009

So sorry Dawny :( ((((((HUGS))))))


----------



## Megg33k

:hugs: Dawn! :cry:


----------



## Megg33k

For inspiration...

~*BABY DUST*~

Time drags on, as months roll by.
Each month we say, "Just one more try!"
It seems our goal is out of reach,
A little one to love and teach...
A precious baby, to watch her grow.
Will it ever happen? We need to know!
As the days pass by, we all lose hope.
We wonder how we're going to cope.
The OPKs, the temperature chart,
The knowledge we hope they will impart.
The baby dance then our legs in the air,
To Mr. Storky, a silent prayer.
Soup in the bowl and sticky beans,
Our husbands don't know what it means.
The two week wait, the early tests,
Squeezing to check for tender breasts!
The urge to to test that we try and fight.
We always fail, try as we might.
With hopeful hearts, we pee on a stick!
Please let our charts be triphasic!
Is there a line? We strain our eyes.
We're waiting for that grand surprise!
We need a BFP to end our plight!
So,we hold the stick we hold up to the light.
We dissect the cartridge to photograph the test,
Every day we just get more obsessed!
Just two pink lines, it's all we ask,
So we'll know we've finally completed our task.
With heavy hearts, a BFN!
We promise not to test again...
Unless Aunt Flow just doesn't show!
That is when we'll truly know!
We'll wait and hope, worry and cry.
We'll symptom spot until we nearly die!
But, our time will come... in this I trust!
I wish you PMA and BABY DUST!​


----------



## dawny690

Thats lovely thanks Megg xxxx


----------



## Megg33k

Any time! :winkwink:


----------



## Megg33k

PINK CM!!!

:yipee::happydance::wohoo::happydance::yipee:

​


----------



## MissMaternal

Lovely poem Megg, thanks for that! :hug: And WOOO for the pink CM! :happydance: xx


----------



## padbrat

MissMaternal said:


> padbrat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MissMaternal said:
> 
> 
> Woo Padbrat let's hear it for the PMA :happydance: It's been 9 days since i gave birth to Freya, and i haven't had any bleeding now for 2 days...I'm looking forward to getting down to TTC again! Will probably leave it another 2 days just to be sure there's no more bleeding though. I feel sort of guilty for Freya because i want to try again so soon, but i know she would want a little brother or sister to watch over :hugs:x
> 
> Yay check you out Miss! Good for you!
> Please don't feel guilty for Freya, she would want her Mummy to be happy :hugs:
> 
> I wish I had stopped bleeding... bloody 16 days now!!!! :growlmad:
> Can't TTC anyway until after seeing consultant on 1st July... Hubby is on the brink of throwing himself out the window!!!:blush:Click to expand...
> 
> Aww honey 16 days of bleeding, i really hope it stops soon.
> 
> I have seen you around on this forum, and just wanted to say that i am glad they are going to start investigations for you now. It seems so sad that you had to suffer 4 losses to get there though :( I really hope you can get some answers. xx :hugs: xxClick to expand...

Hello Miss! I have been around and about here for a little while :hugs: Gives me hope being with all the lovely ladies on here!

Answers would be really good, and I know that everyone on here is a font of info and inspiration! :kiss: 

Amos, so good to see you back chick... why would we hate you for lurking chickadee? :hugs:

Megg what have the bad docs been doing now???? :growlmad:... or should I say what haven't they done??

Dawnie... how are you feeling? Have you spoken to the doc? Have you had you hcg levels done? Are sooo hoping it is all OK for you :flower:

TMI Quick question.... got me and hubby on Pregnacare and Wellman Concieve ... does it make your wee go bright yellow???? :blush:


----------



## Mummytofour

I must be an official lurker! LOL! 
I am always checking this thread and jumping across to the TWW section, but never seem to get the time to post!!
I have just had a CP. Boo! Bfp on 11dpo then brown cm since. Blah!
Still cramping n spotting now at 15dpo, so just think the wicked witch is around the corner! All tests now Bfn. 
(I really wish smilies would work on my iPhone!)

congrats to all the new Bfp's and hugs to ruskie, a fellow CP sufferer. <<hugs>>


----------



## MissMaternal

Sorry for your chemical mummytofour :hugs: xx


----------



## padbrat

Mummytofour said:


> I must be an official lurker! LOL!
> I am always checking this thread and jumping across to the TWW section, but never seem to get the time to post!!
> I have just had a CP. Boo! Bfp on 11dpo then brown cm since. Blah!
> Still cramping n spotting now at 15dpo, so just think the wicked witch is around the corner! All tests now Bfn.
> (I really wish smilies would work on my iPhone!)
> 
> congrats to all the new Bfp's and hugs to ruskie, a fellow CP sufferer. <<hugs>>

So sorry Mummytofour xx :hugs:


----------



## dawny690

Defo over for me just need :witch: to show now :cry:


----------



## padbrat

dawny690 said:


> Defo over for me just need :witch: to show now :cry:

Ohhh Dawnie... so sorry chick xx:cry::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dawny690

Had 2 :bfn:'s today so I know its over even without the blood :cry: xxxx


----------



## aussiettc

:hugs:so sorry dawny:hugs:


----------



## cla

meg that poem was lovely and oh so true:hugs: things us ladies have to go through


----------



## Vickieh1981

Firedancer41 said:


> Vickieh1981 said:
> 
> 
> Wow - I just saw my post count. I only joined B&B 6 weeks ago and am up to 600 posts already. I really do talk too much.
> 
> LOL Nothing wrong with being chatty :friends:Click to expand...




VGibs said:


> Vickieh1981 said:
> 
> 
> Wow - I just saw my post count. I only joined B&B 6 weeks ago and am up to 600 posts already. I really do talk too much.
> 
> hahaha Better to post then to lurk as the other board members have been known to say! :headspin:Click to expand...

Oh good - I'll carry on being chatty then lol



MissMaternal said:


> Thanks Vickieh, i didn't know i still had a chance if i was still bleeding! Might give OH a treat tonight, if the bleeding stays away (i don't like the thought of DTD while bleeding lol...) He's gagging for it bless him..:haha: x
> 
> And WOW that is a lot of posts in 6 weeks lol....but, better a poster than a lurker! x

My dr said that you can still fall while bleeding. I was still spotting when I ovulated on both m last two cycles.



Amos2009 said:


> Hey ladies....I have been lurking (please don't hate me!)....I can't leave you completely alone for some reason!!

Why would we hate you? Lurk as much as you like.



dawny690 said:


> :cry: :cry: now getting :bfn:'s am expecting the worst now only tested to see if it got darker :cry: :cry: why did I do this to myself :cry: :cry:

Shit. I am so sorry, I had this in December and it's horrid.



Mummytofour said:


> I must be an official lurker! LOL!
> I am always checking this thread and jumping across to the TWW section, but never seem to get the time to post!!
> I have just had a CP. Boo! Bfp on 11dpo then brown cm since. Blah!
> Still cramping n spotting now at 15dpo, so just think the wicked witch is around the corner! All tests now Bfn.
> (I really wish smilies would work on my iPhone!)
> 
> congrats to all the new Bfp's and hugs to ruskie, a fellow CP sufferer. <<hugs>>

Sorry you had this happen to you.


Meg - that poem was lovely


----------



## BizyBee

:hugs: So sorry Dawny and Mummytofour :(


----------



## Mummytofour

Big hugs Dawny <<hugs>>
Thanks for the kind words girls. I am just soooo bummed out right now. Ya know, that time that overwhelms you and makes you want to use every expletive in the book and then make some up on top of that!!! LOL!!
Then vow, "that's it I quit"!......well until next month!

At least I have my RE app on Monday. Got to take the whole family as app is 0900 in Edinburgh and it takes us over an hour to get there, meaning the kids wouldn't be able to catch the school bus at 0830! Bugger!
Why do hospitals always give the earliest apps to folk who live the furthest away?!!!

Sorry for the rant! On top of all this, my eldest who will be 10 in June has just been diagnosed with having no reflexes in her limbs so has to see a paediatric orthapaedic surgeon!
I have battled for years with the GP about her inability to walk on flat feet and he has always pooh poohed it as tiptoeing and she'll grow out of it!

Any hoo.... Megg...pink cm!!! Yay!
MissMat...GL hunni!
Vickie.....keep chatting hunni!! 
Sorry if I've missed some crucial info in older posts, big hugs to all!!!


----------



## dawny690

:hugs: to you too mummytofour xxxxx


----------



## jonnanne3

I am so sorry Dawny and mummytofour. :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## TripleB

I am so so sorry dawny, really gutted for you :hugs:. xxx


----------



## maratobe

awwww dawny im so sorry hunni!!!! :hugs::hugs:
sorry mummytofour :hugs:

xxxx


----------



## xGemxGemx

hiya girls pls can i join??

please can someone update me on this thread as its 2 much 2 read lo
xxxxxxx


----------



## SunShyn2205

sorry mummytofour....:hugs:

thanks for the poem Megg, (so true, so true)

:hugs: dawny


----------



## Megg33k

padbrat said:


> MissMaternal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> padbrat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MissMaternal said:
> 
> 
> Woo Padbrat let's hear it for the PMA :happydance: It's been 9 days since i gave birth to Freya, and i haven't had any bleeding now for 2 days...I'm looking forward to getting down to TTC again! Will probably leave it another 2 days just to be sure there's no more bleeding though. I feel sort of guilty for Freya because i want to try again so soon, but i know she would want a little brother or sister to watch over :hugs:x
> 
> Yay check you out Miss! Good for you!
> Please don't feel guilty for Freya, she would want her Mummy to be happy :hugs:
> 
> I wish I had stopped bleeding... bloody 16 days now!!!! :growlmad:
> Can't TTC anyway until after seeing consultant on 1st July... Hubby is on the brink of throwing himself out the window!!!:blush:Click to expand...
> 
> Aww honey 16 days of bleeding, i really hope it stops soon.
> 
> I have seen you around on this forum, and just wanted to say that i am glad they are going to start investigations for you now. It seems so sad that you had to suffer 4 losses to get there though :( I really hope you can get some answers. xx :hugs: xxClick to expand...
> 
> Hello Miss! I have been around and about here for a little while :hugs: Gives me hope being with all the lovely ladies on here!
> 
> Answers would be really good, and I know that everyone on here is a font of info and inspiration! :kiss:
> 
> Amos, so good to see you back chick... why would we hate you for lurking chickadee? :hugs:
> 
> Megg what have the bad docs been doing now???? :growlmad:... or should I say what haven't they done??
> 
> Dawnie... how are you feeling? Have you spoken to the doc? Have you had you hcg levels done? Are sooo hoping it is all OK for you :flower:
> 
> TMI Quick question.... got me and hubby on Pregnacare and Wellman Concieve ... does it make your wee go bright yellow???? :blush:Click to expand...

Yes, anything with Vit B in it can make your wee go bright yellow. Weeing out excess Vit B makes for highlighter yellow wee! LOL

The doctor made me come in for another blood test to check my glucose because some moron marked that I was fasting (when no one told me and no one asked me if I was) and my glucose was 140. Nevermind that I'd just eaten lunch about 30 minutes prior! She just saw it at 140 and saw that they marked I was fasting and got all excited. If I wasn't a hard stick, I wouldn't care. But my veins are bloody terrible. I don't need to be stuck any more times than necessary! Whatever though... maybe I'll be wrong and it really is high for some other random reason. I'd be satisfied if there was SOMETHING wrong with me at this point. Healthy becomes a detriment when you need an explanation and one doesn't seem to exist!



dawny690 said:


> Had 2 :bfn:'s today so I know its over even without the blood :cry: xxxx

:hugs: Dawn! :cry:



Mummytofour said:


> Big hugs Dawny <<hugs>>
> Thanks for the kind words girls. I am just soooo bummed out right now. *Ya know, that time that overwhelms you and makes you want to use every expletive in the book and then make some up on top of that!!! LOL!!
> Then vow, "that's it I quit"!......well until next month!*
> 
> At least I have my RE app on Monday. Got to take the whole family as app is 0900 in Edinburgh and it takes us over an hour to get there, meaning the kids wouldn't be able to catch the school bus at 0830! Bugger!
> Why do hospitals always give the earliest apps to folk who live the furthest away?!!!
> 
> Sorry for the rant! On top of all this, my eldest who will be 10 in June has just been diagnosed with having no reflexes in her limbs so has to see a paediatric orthapaedic surgeon!
> I have battled for years with the GP about her inability to walk on flat feet and he has always pooh poohed it as tiptoeing and she'll grow out of it!
> 
> Any hoo.... Megg...pink cm!!! Yay!
> MissMat...GL hunni!
> Vickie.....keep chatting hunni!!
> Sorry if I've missed some crucial info in older posts, big hugs to all!!!

Yes, I definitely know that feeling! I do it a lot! :hugs: Sorry about the docs not listening about your DD! I hope they get something worked out to help her! 



xGemxGemx said:


> hiya girls pls can i join??
> 
> please can someone update me on this thread as its 2 much 2 read lo
> xxxxxxx

Of course you can join! If you'd like added to the first page, I just need the month and year of your most recent loss and how many losses you've experienced! :hugs: 

First, let me say that I'm sorry you're having to post in this section. I wish none of us were here! :hugs:

Second... Catching you up on the thread? Uhm.... err... How long do you have? LOL There's a ton of us, but about... 20? (maybe?) that keep up with it pretty well! We've had people come and go within that 20... Most of the preggos have mostly moved on to PAL, but we're happy that Louise (TripleB) has stuck with us so far! I started the thread and do the updating. Sometimes I'm slow. Sometimes I miss things. You might to tell me something more than once! Sorry in advance! LOL 

You'll likely learn our stories after a little while. We have a lot of joy and a lot of sorrow here. It seems to come in waves. We get a ton of BFP's, and then (as statistics would suggest) not everyone makes it. Then we all have a cry together! Those bad bits seem to come in waves too. Right now, we're mostly doing well. Tomorrow... I hope we still will be. You never know though. The # of BFP's in our thread has been above 50 at least 4 or 5 times now. This is the longest that it has stayed above 50! Of course, I remember when we didn't have 10! And, I only started this in January! :) The real excitement will be when the first "Race" baby is born! I'm not sure who is farthest along, but I think now I should find out! :)

My story is that I get pregnant and then find out at my first u/s (about 10-11 weeks) that I've got nothing but an empty gestational sac that measures almost 2 months behind. It happened in Dec and just happened again on May 7. I'm great for PMA when you need it, but I will always assume the worst for myself! That's me in a nutshell!

That's about all the catching up I can do! Even that was long! I hope you get comfy in here and decide to hang out with us until you get your BFP! I also hope it comes quickly and painlessly! Tell us about yourself! :hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

Oh! And, girls... Thanks about the poem! I wrote it not quite a year ago! I appreciate that you enjoyed it! :)


----------



## TripleB

Megg, you are an absolute STAR! No one else could sum up this thread so eloquently and with the perfect mix of humour, heartfelt sentiment and hugs. Fabness. X


----------



## Megg33k

Thanks, Louise! :hugs: I appreciate that! :D You made a bad day a little better for me!


----------



## Nixilix

Hey gem x test buddy!!


----------



## shaerichelle

Gem and Rach :hi:

Megg, :hugs:

Dawny :cry: so sorry.


----------



## dawny690

Megg im so sorry to be awkward but could you not add this whats going on atm as a loss please as its too painful to see 4 when I haven't started bleeding yet :cry: xxxx


----------



## shaerichelle

:hugs: mummytofour
Meg, you should put that poem on the first post:)


----------



## dawny690

I agree ^^^^^^


----------



## roonsma

Hi ladies, just checking in...

Sorry the girls who are having a crap time at the mo :cry:

Congratulations to the bfp ladies :happydance:

My blood results have started to come back and so far all normal.... bugger! I was hoping there'd be something nice and simple wrong and i could pop a pill and all would be fine again, doesn't look likely now.

I'm looking forward to getting back to TTC next cycle, i have quite missed it, have resisted all poas, even opk's which are my favourite!!! I think i'm about halfway now so not too long to wait, lets get the witch out the way and then let the BD'in proper commence!!!

Lets keep those BFP'S coming!!!

Rach xxx


----------



## Megg33k

Dawn - No problem! Sorry! :hugs: How would you like it noted for now? I just moved you off for the moment, because I want to do it in a way that you're comfortable with! So, I'd prefer waiting for your answer before I update it! Sorry again! :hugs:

I can definitely add the poem to the first post! I'm glad you like it! :D


----------



## Megg33k

*whistles* IIIIIIIIIII've beeeeeeeeeeen staaaaaaaaaaaalking! *whistles*


----------



## Tulip

Oooh new BFPs? Do tell Megg! xx


----------



## Megg33k

Since I found them, they can't be too big of secrets, right?

CONGRATS to QueenieMurphy (April 9) & rach83 (April 6)! :hugs:


----------



## padbrat

Whoop whoop for the new BFPS!!!

I know what you mean Megg and Roo... just an answer as to why rather than just dumb bad luck would be amazing... wanna take a pill and it all be a H&H pregnancy! 

Though blinking docs are a pain aren't they Megg... good job you are on the ball my lovely!!

Dawnie... just loads a huggsss for you


----------



## BizyBee

Megg33k said:


> Since I found them, they can't be too big of secrets, right?
> 
> CONGRATS to QueenieMurphy (April 9) & rach83 (April 6)! :hugs:

Ooh, good find! Congrats QueenieMurphy and rach83! xx


----------



## jonnanne3

Congrats Queeniemurphy and Rach83!!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## jonnanne3

TripleB said:


> Megg, you are an absolute STAR! No one else could sum up this thread so eloquently and with the perfect mix of humour, heartfelt sentiment and hugs. Fabness. X

Ditto!


----------



## jonnanne3

Ok let me first say, I absolutely love that poem! It is so true! Thanks Megg for doing that. Second, let me say how sorry I am for coming in here so abrubtly and whining and everything about not feeling welcome. You ladies are right there with all the other wonderful people on here! I love you all! I haven't been present lately as my middle daughter had her senior prom and that consumed a lot of my time and then I had to throw a baby shower for my oldest daughter. My time has been spread very thin! LOL! 
So here is my update: TTC- I am taking the Femara and doing the CBFM and then when I get a peak, I am going to do the post coital. (Probably about a week or so away. CD 8 right now.) Then on Tuesday, I notice something on my arm and I call the doctor because I am suspicous of what it is. I went to the doctor yesterday and guess what it is......................FREAKING Lyme disease! REALLY?????????????? Now I have to take antibiotics for a month! But on a good note, she was trying to give me doxycyoline (which I know wouldn't be good TTC or being pregnant) so I told her that I had done my own research and I know I could take amoxicillin and that was safe for both situations and she prescribed it for me. But still, what a pain in my ass that is! I had the tick bite about a month ago too! But I read that it can take that long for any symptoms to appear. :hissy:
Oh well, it has to get better sooner or later, Right?
I am sorry for all the losses and I am so happy for all the :bfp: ..... :hugs: to all!


----------



## hb1

Megg - lovely poem :)

So sorry Dawny :( 

hx


----------



## dawny690

Am I blind or have I totally disappeared? xxxx


----------



## padbrat

dawny690 said:


> Am I blind or have I totally disappeared? xxxx

What do you mean Dawny? You are right here with us all xx:hugs:

Joanne... Lymes Disease? OMG!!!! :wacko:
Hope you are OK!


----------



## dawny690

padbrat said:


> dawny690 said:
> 
> 
> Am I blind or have I totally disappeared? xxxx
> 
> What do you mean Dawny? You are right here with us all xx:hugs:
> 
> Joanne... Lymes Disease? OMG!!!! :wacko:
> Hope you are OK!Click to expand...

On the first page I cant see myself :wacko: xxxx


----------



## dawny690

:hugs: Jo hun xxxx


----------



## padbrat

dawny690 said:


> padbrat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dawny690 said:
> 
> 
> Am I blind or have I totally disappeared? xxxx
> 
> What do you mean Dawny? You are right here with us all xx:hugs:
> 
> Joanne... Lymes Disease? OMG!!!! :wacko:
> Hope you are OK!Click to expand...
> 
> On the first page I cant see myself :wacko: xxxxClick to expand...

Ohhhh I wonder if our Megg has been tinkering? LOL


----------



## Lawa

Hey ladies thought i would pop head backin here 4th time lucky girlies x


----------



## debgreasby

Hey Lawa, welcome back :)


----------



## Lawa

Thanks chick not long before my consultant appointment to get blood results seems to be taking forever x


----------



## africaqueen

Hi ladies,

Congrats on any bfps i have missed and big ((hugs)) to any ladies that got had by the witch :-( I am poas tomorrow as il be 12dpo then. I really dnt think we have managed it this mth though tbh :-(

Good luck to those yet to test xxx


----------



## dawny690

Good luck african queen xxxx


----------



## Tulip

Dawny I think Megg said this morning that she took you off temporarily as she didn't want to change it in a way that upsets you.

So sorry darling xx


----------



## dawny690

Tulip said:


> Dawny I think Megg said this morning that she took you off temporarily as she didn't want to change it in a way that upsets you.
> 
> So sorry darling xx

:dohh: must have missed that sorry xxxx


----------



## alisarose

put me down for a:bfp:
good luck africaqueen:hugs:


----------



## hb1

Good luck africa queen :) I didn't have any symptons when I got my bfp and didn't thinnk I'd done it either :)

hx


----------



## hb1

alisarose said:


> put me down for a:bfp:
> good luck africaqueen:hugs:

Congratulations!!! :)

hx


----------



## dawny690

alisarose said:


> put me down for a:bfp:
> good luck africaqueen:hugs:

:happydance: Congrats xxxxx


----------



## dawny690

I have a poem for us:

Walk

You&#8217;ve just walked on ahead of me
And I&#8217;ve got to understand
You must release the ones you love
And let go of their hand.
I try and cope the best I can
But I&#8217;m missing you so much
If I could only see you
And once more feel your touch.
Yes, you&#8217;ve just walked on ahead of me
Don&#8217;t worry I&#8217;ll be fine
But now and then I swear I feel
Your hand slip into mine.


----------



## debgreasby

Congrats Alisa! xxx


----------



## jonnanne3

dawny690 said:


> I have a poem for us:
> 
> Walk
> 
> Youve just walked on ahead of me
> And Ive got to understand
> You must release the ones you love
> And let go of their hand.
> I try and cope the best I can
> But Im missing you so much
> If I could only see you
> And once more feel your touch.
> Yes, youve just walked on ahead of me
> Dont worry Ill be fine
> But now and then I swear I feel
> Your hand slip into mine.


What a sweet poem. :hugs:


----------



## jonnanne3

alisarose said:


> put me down for a:bfp:
> good luck africaqueen:hugs:

Congrats Alisarose!!!!!!!! :happydance: :hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

padbrat said:


> Whoop whoop for the new BFPS!!!
> 
> I know what you mean Megg and Roo... just an answer as to why rather than just dumb bad luck would be amazing... wanna take a pill and it all be a H&H pregnancy!
> 
> Though blinking docs are a pain aren't they Megg... good job you are on the ball my lovely!!
> 
> Dawnie... just loads a huggsss for you

Definitely a pain! I'm hoping I can get an appointment for tomorrow still. I didn't know until this afternoon that it was definitely CD1 for me. I'm very concerned that my doctor will look at me like I'm crazy rather than agree to do the blood tests. I wish I had a good story of how I came to ask for them. Not sure how to go about it exactly!



jonnanne3 said:


> Ok let me first say, I absolutely love that poem! It is so true! Thanks Megg for doing that. Second, let me say how sorry I am for coming in here so abrubtly and whining and everything about not feeling welcome. You ladies are right there with all the other wonderful people on here! I love you all! I haven't been present lately as my middle daughter had her senior prom and that consumed a lot of my time and then I had to throw a baby shower for my oldest daughter. My time has been spread very thin! LOL!
> So here is my update: TTC- I am taking the Femara and doing the CBFM and then when I get a peak, I am going to do the post coital. (Probably about a week or so away. CD 8 right now.) Then on Tuesday, I notice something on my arm and I call the doctor because I am suspicous of what it is. I went to the doctor yesterday and guess what it is......................FREAKING Lyme disease! REALLY?????????????? Now I have to take antibiotics for a month! But on a good note, she was trying to give me doxycyoline (which I know wouldn't be good TTC or being pregnant) so I told her that I had done my own research and I know I could take amoxicillin and that was safe for both situations and she prescribed it for me. But still, what a pain in my ass that is! I had the tick bite about a month ago too! But I read that it can take that long for any symptoms to appear. :hissy:
> Oh well, it has to get better sooner or later, Right?
> I am sorry for all the losses and I am so happy for all the :bfp: ..... :hugs: to all!

Don't worry about it, honey! We all have bad days, and we all feel left out sometimes! That's ANCIENT news! :hugs: You're just one of us now... No worries about before! FX'd for you this month!



hb1 said:


> Megg - lovely poem :)
> 
> So sorry Dawny :(
> 
> hx

Thanks! :)



dawny690 said:


> Am I blind or have I totally disappeared? xxxx

Whoever it was that answered (don't remember, sorry) was right. I wanted to fix it for you, but didn't know how you wanted to be listed at the moment. Any guidance would be great! I didn't want to take a guess, ya know? So, don't think of it as disappearance... just in the waiting room until I know what you want it to say. Basically, blatantly tell me what you want! Don't ever feel awkward about it... especially with me! :hugs:



alisarose said:


> put me down for a:bfp:
> good luck africaqueen:hugs:

:yipee: Woohoo!!! Congrats!



africaqueen said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Congrats on any bfps i have missed and big ((hugs)) to any ladies that got had by the witch :-( I am poas tomorrow as il be 12dpo then. I really dnt think we have managed it this mth though tbh :-(
> 
> Good luck to those yet to test xxx

FX'd for you! 


AFM... CD1... both :happydance: and :cry:


----------



## TripleB

Yay for CD1 Megg, I know it's a wrench when it finally arrives but it's the first day of the future hunni. Hope you get a competant doctor today who will help you get some answers.

Congrats to the new BFPs and :hugs: to those on to the next cycle.

xxx


----------



## Megg33k

Okay... I need advice... QUICK! I got an appointment for 1:30pm tomorrow with my doc! I have a list of blood tests that I want to have run! I don't know how she'll feel if I tell her I got it off of the internet though! I need a good story! It doesn't have to be super detailed... she won't ask! But, I need something better than "the internet says..." to tell her! 

This is the list:

FBC - including ESR
Iron, Ferritin, B12, B6
TSH
FSH, LH, E2
lgE, lgA
Antinuclear antibodies
Cardiolipin antibodies
Lupus anticoagulant
Thrombophilia studies
Prolactin
Progesterone
T3, T4
Total Testosterone
Free Testosterone
DHEAS
Androstenedione
SHBG
Fasting Insulin
MTHFR

What do I tell her? Even if it seems far fetched... try me... ya never know!


----------



## Mummytofour

Megg....tell her your good friend is an OBGYN from the UK and has given you a list of tests that are ALWAYS done for recurrent miscarriage ladies there!!:haha:

Docs never refute info like that!:thumbup:

I have an imaginary friend myself who has loads of advise for my GP whenever I go and see him!:haha: He's called Dr Google!:haha::winkwink:


----------



## dawny690

Thanks Megg :cry: If you dont mind can we leave me until we know for sure if thats ok F'X I can put my :bfp: back up there if no bleeding soon I will be going docs dont care what urine says xxxx


----------



## BizyBee

Hi Lawa :hi:

Anne, sorry about the Lyme! :(

Congrats Alisa.

Good luck africa!

Hi everyone I've missed. Hope all is well ladies. I am on CD 1 today and got a call that my lap will happen on June 2nd! I am so happy, as I thought it was going to be a few months away. I can't wait to be done, so I can move on!


----------



## Megg33k

Mummytofour said:


> Megg....tell her your good friend is an OBGYN from the UK and has given you a list of tests that are ALWAYS done for recurrent miscarriage ladies there!!:haha:
> 
> Docs never refute info like that!:thumbup:
> 
> I have an imaginary friend myself who has loads of advise for my GP whenever I go and see him!:haha: He's called Dr Google!:haha::winkwink:

Haha! This kind of goes with what I got in the other thread... saying I have a Naturopath (who used to be an MD) that requested it! I think that might work out just fine! :D Thanks!



dawny690 said:


> Thanks Megg :cry: If you dont mind can we leave me until we know for sure if thats ok F'X I can put my :bfp: back up there if no bleeding soon I will be going docs dont care what urine says xxxx

Okay, sweetie! Just know that you haven't disappeared... and you'll be back up there... hopefully with a BFP! :hugs:



BizyBee said:


> Hi Lawa :hi:
> 
> Anne, sorry about the Lyme! :(
> 
> Congrats Alisa.
> 
> Good luck africa!
> 
> Hi everyone I've missed. Hope all is well ladies. I am on CD 1 today and got a call that my lap will happen on June 2nd! I am so happy, as I thought it was going to be a few months away. I can't wait to be done, so I can move on!

Ooh! Yay for June 2! Good luck! :thumbup:


----------



## Smiler79

Hi girls got my bfp this morning !!! Yeah!!! Praying for a sticky bean this time!!!


----------



## Megg33k

CONGRATS, Smiler79!!! :hugs:


----------



## Tulip

Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay Smiler, congratulations neighbour! :wohoo:


----------



## Vickieh1981

africaqueen said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Congrats on any bfps i have missed and big ((hugs)) to any ladies that got had by the witch :-( I am poas tomorrow as il be 12dpo then. I really dnt think we have managed it this mth though tbh :-(
> 
> Good luck to those yet to test xxx


Good luck on your testing



alisarose said:


> put me down for a:bfp:
> good luck africaqueen:hugs:

I am really thrilled for you. I am sure Thomas is looking down happy at you today.



dawny690 said:


> I have a poem for us:
> 
> Walk
> 
> Youve just walked on ahead of me
> And Ive got to understand
> You must release the ones you love
> And let go of their hand.
> I try and cope the best I can
> But Im missing you so much
> If I could only see you
> And once more feel your touch.
> Yes, youve just walked on ahead of me
> Dont worry Ill be fine
> But now and then I swear I feel
> Your hand slip into mine.

Beautiful poem



Smiler79 said:


> Hi girls got my bfp this morning !!! Yeah!!! Praying for a sticky bean this time!!!

YEY Congratulations.


----------



## debgreasby

Yay Smiler!! congrats x


----------



## TripleB

Congrats Smiler! We weren't far apart on BFPs either! Wishing you a very happy pregnancy. xxx


----------



## cla

congrats hun:happydance::happydance:


----------



## africaqueen

alisarose said:


> put me down for a:bfp:
> good luck africaqueen:hugs:

OMG Alisa i am soooo happy for you!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:
Happy and healthy 9mths and im sure Thomas is watching over you and buba x

Well i poas this morning and :bfn: for me:nope:

I am 12dpo so if the :witch: dosent show on sunday i will test again but i feel like im pretty much out this cycle.

Congrats on any other bfps and sorry for any bfns xxx


----------



## jonnanne3

Congrats Smiler! :happydance: 
I am so sorry Africaqueen. :hugs:


----------



## Firedancer41

Congrats Smiler!


----------



## Razcox

Congrates on all the :bfp: 's and i am sorry to all the new ladies, its awful that you have to be here but what a wonderful bunch they are in TTCAL xxx

9DPO here and POAS today to get the :bfn: (IC i brought 25 of them for £4) that way in a few days if i get a :bfp: i know it will be the real deal . . .


----------



## shaerichelle

congrats Smiler:)

:hugs: africaqueen and Razcox:)

:dust: to all


----------



## selina3127

congrats to the bfp's xxxxx


----------



## Smiler79

Hi TripleB thanks for the congrats. How did you manage to get your early scan> Have you had more than 1 miscarriage?

When I had my miscarriage in October the midwife at the epu was really lovely and told me to ring as soon as i found out I was pregnant next time and they would do blood tests to check HCG and would book me in for an early scan.

However when i rang them today the midwife I saw in October is now on maternity leave herself! and the midwife I spoke to said I cant have the blood tests or early scan unles I have had more than 1 miscarriage or if I start bleeding again.


----------



## LunaBean

congrats on the new bfps girls!!


----------



## dan-o

wow so many new BFP's! Congrats all :)

Hope I get to post here soon ;) xx


----------



## SunShyn2205

Congrats Smiler79!


----------



## dawny690

Congrats new :bfp:'s really hoping for sticky ones for you xxxx


----------



## Mummytofour

Huge congrats Smiler!!!
Regarding the early scan, you really have to bug the bits off them or lie!!!
It depends if you feel comfortable tempting fate, but you could say you have had brown cm and pain so they whisk you straight in?

I think with the good old NHS, you get nothing unless you become a right royal pain in the butt with them!!!
Good Luck hunni and try not to stress, it's not good for mum or wee bubs! I know that sounds really patronizing but you know what I mean!

Let us know how you get on. <<hugs>>


----------



## Firedancer41

I think that darn :witch: is around the corner...Just went to the bathroom and had some brownish spotting, and now my back aches just like it does pre-AF:cry:

I had high hopes for this cycle.


----------



## Mummytofour

Firedancer that's really early for the witch is it not?

You're last LP was 13 days? It may be IB??
8dpo is spot on for that!!! Sorry no pun intended!!!LOL!

GL and buckets of babydust!!


----------



## Firedancer41

Mummytofour said:


> Firedancer that's really early for the witch is it not?
> 
> You're last LP was 13 days? It may be IB??
> 8dpo is spot on for that!!! Sorry no pun intended!!!LOL!
> 
> GL and buckets of babydust!!

My chart has been really unclear this month. Depending on the setting (advanced or research) it was giving me different ov dates. I decided to take out the 2nd and 3rd positive OPKs and now it appears to make better sense at 12 dpo and cd31 (except for the fact that we had timed BD really well again and I am still not PG :( )


----------



## hb1

Hey Smiler79 - congratulations!!! :)

hx


----------



## Megg33k

:hugs: Lisa! I hope its just late IB!

I'm back from docs! I love that woman... I really, really do! :happydance:

So, I'm not diabetic (shocking, right?)... Actually, I knew I wasn't... It was just the "fasting" blood sugar of 140. She told me she was flipping out... "OMG! Is she out there somewhere not knowing that she's diabetic? With blurry vision? Passing out in the mall?" I :rofl: at her! She also said that my urine test stuff came back fine... so, I asked about all the faintness. She said that my urine isn't "broken"... its just not "like most other people's urine." She said that they don't know why, but some people just don't get the regents absorbed into their urine like most people. The tests are made the way they are because "most people" can use them accurately. I cannot. She basically said not to think of myself as "broken"... because there is no "fix"... I'm "just different and have to accept that." So, that's the story of my pee. Want the best part? She (finally!!!) agreed to do betas for me whenever a situation was unclear!!! I told her I couldn't get anyone to do beta HCG's for me, and she said that she'll make sure I get them in her office whenever I need them!!! I'm SO excited! Especially since I've been accused so many times of not being willing to get blood tests for one reason or another... Its nice that I'll never have to hear it again! I FINALLY have someone who will do HCG for me!

She also said that Illinois is a very different medical community than anywhere else she's been (Indiana, Michigan, etc)... because the doctors in those places consistently want and try to help. Here... They just want to pass you off to someone else! But, she's not passing me off! I was so happy that I could have cried!

She's looking for a doctor who will do certain tests that she can't perform based on her orders. Like, she wants me to get an HSG... She was shocked that I'd not had one! So, that should be in the works. She was shocked that I hadn't had the tests on the list I gave her too! She said most of them should have been done over a year ago!!! :shock:

So, while I'm horrified at a lot of the doctors who have failed me... I'm VERY EXCITED that she's working so hard for me! She said she'll do her best to become the doctor I need her to be since no one else wants to help me! :yipee: :yipee: :yipee:

So, I'm down another 7 vials of blood. She didn't do the entire list, as she said it was just too much blood at one time! So, she did the ones she felt were most important first! 

I got:

CBC - including ESR
Iron, Ferritin, B12, B6
FSH, LH, E2
Antinuclear antibodies
Cardiolipin antibodies
Lupus anticoagulant
Prolactin

My TSH had just been tested 2 weeks ago. My progesterone WILL be tested at 7dpo (also horrified that everyone had refused to do that one)!

Anyway, those are the ones that she thought were most pertinent at this moment. She said we'd move on to the others if these didn't show anything. She's thinking it could be some sort of autoimmune disease though... Said it would explain it. So, maybe! It would be treatable, which is good! Prednisone through 1st Tri is apparently the way to get around that if I have one.

I don't know what else to say! I'm just hopeful finally!!! I can't believe that she's actually HELPING me! I'm so, so, so happy today! Love to Dr. Lashunda Williams! <3


----------



## Sparkly

That's brill news Megg, your doc really sounds on your side xx

congrats to all the bfp's

:hugs: firedancer

I'm sorry I have prob missed people but I'm v tired and just doing a quicky post!

AFM - I've had a shitty day, spent in doctors office and hospital. Was referred for an emergency scan, as i've been having pains and smelly discharge, as well as having the weird period, turns out I have an infection :( Also looks like I have a fibroid in my cervix!! I need a hysteroscopy and a d & c, fx'd in the next couple of weeks! What was I saying yesterday about it being not one thing but the other!!!...pah!


----------



## VGibs

Oh YAYYYYYY MEGG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! You didnt need Dr Google after all!!!!!!!!!! SO happy your getting your B12 checked! *phew* But yay for something to look forward to!!!!!!


----------



## VGibs

:( my ticker says 4 weeks since we said goodbye :'( and me and OH are NOT playing nicely tonight...boo hoo


----------



## Sparkly

VGibs said:


> :( my ticker says 4 weeks since we said goodbye :'( and me and OH are NOT playing nicely tonight...boo hoo

:hugs: hugs hun, be kind to each other xxxx


----------



## Megg33k

Sparkly said:


> That's brill news Megg, your doc really sounds on your side xx
> 
> congrats to all the bfp's
> 
> :hugs: firedancer
> 
> I'm sorry I have prob missed people but I'm v tired and just doing a quicky post!
> 
> AFM - I've had a shitty day, spent in doctors office and hospital. Was referred for an emergency scan, as i've been having pains and smelly discharge, as well as having the weird period, turns out I have an infection :( Also looks like I have a fibroid in my cervix!! I need a hysteroscopy and a d & c, fx'd in the next couple of weeks! What was I saying yesterday about it being not one thing but the other!!!...pah!

Definitely "not one thing but another"!!! :hugs:



VGibs said:


> Oh YAYYYYYY MEGG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! You didnt need Dr Google after all!!!!!!!!!! SO happy your getting your B12 checked! *phew* But yay for something to look forward to!!!!!!

Exactly! I'm excited (in a weird way) that I'm actually going to get an HSG finally! :yipee:



VGibs said:


> :( my ticker says 4 weeks since we said goodbye :'( and me and OH are NOT playing nicely tonight...boo hoo

Awww! :hugs: to you, sweetie! Try to be good to one another on a day that's this tough for you both! :cry:


----------



## Firedancer41

That's great that you've found someone knowledgable and supportive to finally help you Megg!! :friends:


----------



## shaerichelle

Awesome Megg. Excited for you. Someone to help you and guide you along.

:hugs: VGibs. It might just be irritable male syndrome. My dh seems to have caught that lately.


----------



## BizyBee

Congrats Smiler! xx


:hi: Hey girls! I can't keep up with you.


----------



## Tulip

Megg I also <3 your doc, she sounds FAB! Hurrahh! xxx


----------



## maratobe

hey girls!! congrats on all the new BFPS!! xxx


----------



## Megg33k

I'd share her, but she must stay in my area of the world... So, head on over to Peoria IL, USA! :)


----------



## TripleB

So glad you've found someone who'll listen Megg and pro-actively help, fantastic! She probably enjoyed having such a well-informed patient! xxx


----------



## hb1

Hey Megg - glad about the dr - she sounds like a keeper :)

Sparkly - so sorry that you're having a pants time - sounds like the last thing you need :(

hx


----------



## Josiejo

Hey Megg!!! Great news that the doctors are helping you finally. Mine is too :happydance: Had my appointment a couple of days ago and she listened and immediately said that she would refer us for specialist help even though I've already got 3 children. She said that I'd be eligible because it would be my first with this partner, I think she's also taken my age into account as I'm getting on a bit now :blush: and I've been trying for about a year now (I know some of you lovely ladies have been trying for much longer :hugs:). She mentioned IVF but I said I doubt it would need to go that far as I don't seem to have a problem getting pregnant, it's staying pregnant that's the problem. 

Sooooooo, anyway yesterday I had a blood test (CD21) for progesterone levels and we go from there. Hopefully it will just be a simple case of prescribing progesterone supplements but at least we've got the ball rolling. The doctor was soooooo lovely. Have to make another appointment on Thursday to get the results.

I will also be testing this week, very excited about that (hope I get a BFP on Tuesday as it's my b'day). Anyone fancy looking at my chart to see if it looks promising? I've had some promising symptoms so far ....

Sorry for rattling on, I don't post very often .... just stalk :blush: xx


----------



## jonnanne3

Megg, that is fantastic news! Your doctor sounds like she may be a keeper! :happydance: It's always good when you have someone who will listen to you! I found mine in November 2008 after firing 2 other doctors. I guess doctors are like men, you have to kiss a lot of frogs before you find your prince (or princess)? I have prince's all around me! 
Josiejo, I know what you mean.... I am 38 with 4 mc under my belt. the last one being at 9 weeks in Feb. It's not getting pregnant, it's staying pregnant. Good luck to you and your chart looks great! :hugs:


----------



## puppymom32

Josiejo said:


> Hey Megg!!! Great news that the doctors are helping you finally. Mine is too :happydance: Had my appointment a couple of days ago and she listened and immediately said that she would refer us for specialist help even though I've already got 3 children. She said that I'd be eligible because it would be my first with this partner, I think she's also taken my age into account as I'm getting on a bit now :blush: and I've been trying for about a year now (I know some of you lovely ladies have been trying for much longer :hugs:). She mentioned IVF but I said I doubt it would need to go that far as I don't seem to have a problem getting pregnant, it's staying pregnant that's the problem.
> 
> Sooooooo, anyway yesterday I had a blood test (CD21) for progesterone levels and we go from there. Hopefully it will just be a simple case of prescribing progesterone supplements but at least we've got the ball rolling. The doctor was soooooo lovely. Have to make another appointment on Thursday to get the results.
> 
> I will also be testing this week, very excited about that (hope I get a BFP on Tuesday as it's my b'day). Anyone fancy looking at my chart to see if it looks promising? I've had some promising symptoms so far ....
> 
> Sorry for rattling on, I don't post very often .... just stalk :blush: xx

Josie hope u bet the best Bday present every Everything is XXX for u and all the other ladies due to test.


----------



## debgreasby

Yay for :bfp: Puppy!!!


----------



## TripleB

CONGRATULATIONS puppy! xxx


----------



## puppymom32

Thanks Ladies still scared at wont feel safe until blood on Monday just gotta make sure it is in the right place this time.


----------



## debgreasby

Will keep everythin x for you xxx


----------



## mummy2anangel

ooh this is a good idea could you add me onto this. my MMC was in february 2010 havent had any other losses. thanks you :) x


----------



## hb1

Congratulations puppymom!!!! That's fab news :)

hx


----------



## Sparkly

:happydance: congrats puppy

welcome mummy2

x


----------



## Megg33k

Josiejo said:


> Hey Megg!!! Great news that the doctors are helping you finally. Mine is too :happydance: Had my appointment a couple of days ago and she listened and immediately said that she would refer us for specialist help even though I've already got 3 children. She said that I'd be eligible because it would be my first with this partner, I think she's also taken my age into account as I'm getting on a bit now :blush: and I've been trying for about a year now (I know some of you lovely ladies have been trying for much longer :hugs:). She mentioned IVF but I said I doubt it would need to go that far as I don't seem to have a problem getting pregnant, it's staying pregnant that's the problem.
> 
> Sooooooo, anyway yesterday I had a blood test (CD21) for progesterone levels and we go from there. Hopefully it will just be a simple case of prescribing progesterone supplements but at least we've got the ball rolling. The doctor was soooooo lovely. Have to make another appointment on Thursday to get the results.
> 
> I will also be testing this week, very excited about that (hope I get a BFP on Tuesday as it's my b'day). Anyone fancy looking at my chart to see if it looks promising? I've had some promising symptoms so far ....
> 
> Sorry for rattling on, I don't post very often .... just stalk :blush: xx

You should post more often! :) FX'd for the testing! I love the dip yesterday! Definitely promising!!! :thumbup: I'm getting progesterone tested this cycle too. I'm hoping we're both low and supplements will fix everything for us! :hugs:



jonnanne3 said:


> Megg, that is fantastic news! Your doctor sounds like she may be a keeper! :happydance: It's always good when you have someone who will listen to you! I found mine in November 2008 after firing 2 other doctors. I guess doctors are like men, you have to kiss a lot of frogs before you find your prince (or princess)? I have prince's all around me!
> Josiejo, I know what you mean.... I am 38 with 4 mc under my belt. the last one being at 9 weeks in Feb. It's not getting pregnant, it's staying pregnant. Good luck to you and your chart looks great! :hugs:

Yes, ma'am! Lots and lots of frogs! But, its worth it when you find the right one! :thumbup:



puppymom32 said:


> Thanks Ladies still scared at wont feel safe until blood on Monday just gotta make sure it is in the right place this time.

Congrats again!!! I'm guessing you don't want added until you know for sure that all is okay? Not that *I* have any doubts... but I know you're quite worried with your history! :hugs: I have a really, really good feeling about this though!!! :happydance:



mummy2anangel said:


> ooh this is a good idea could you add me onto this. my MMC was in february 2010 havent had any other losses. thanks you :) x

I'll add when as soon as I get back home. I'm getting ready to walk out the door right now! :hugs: Sorry for your loss, honey!


----------



## BizyBee

Yay Puppymom! Congrats hun. xx


----------



## Blue12

[/QUOTE]~*BABY DUST*~

Time drags on, as months roll by.
Each month we say, "Just one more try!"
It seems our goal is out of reach,
A little one to love and teach...
A precious baby, to watch her grow.
Will it ever happen? We need to know!
As the days pass by, we all lose hope.
We wonder how we're going to cope.
The OPKs, the temperature chart,
The knowledge we hope they will impart.
The baby dance then our legs in the air,
To Mr. Storky, a silent prayer.
Soup in the bowl and sticky beans,
Our husbands don't know what it means.
The two week wait, the early tests,
Squeezing to check for tender breasts!
The urge to to test that we try and fight.
We always fail, try as we might.
With hopeful hearts, we pee on a stick!
Please let our charts be triphasic!
Is there a line? We strain our eyes.
We're waiting for that grand surprise!
We need a BFP to end our plight!
So,we hold the stick we hold up to the light.
We dissect the cartridge to photograph the test,
Every day we just get more obsessed!
Just two pink lines, it's all we ask,
So we'll know we've finally completed our task.
With heavy hearts, a BFN!
We promise not to test again...
Unless Aunt Flow just doesn't show!
That is when we'll truly know!
We'll wait and hope, worry and cry.
We'll symptom spot until we nearly die!
But, our time will come... in this I trust!
I wish you PMA and BABY DUST![/center]

[/QUOTE]

I hope you don't mind me crashing this thread - but I just wanted to say this is an outstanding poem to whoever is the author - wow!

Thanks


----------



## Firedancer41

OK I am freaking out right now...My back is killing me just like when AF comes, hd some brownish-pinkish spotting yesterday, and was sure AF ws on her way. BDed this a.m. but it didn't get it started. This happened last month, I took a HPT and of course it was -.

But just now I took an IC after holding my pee all morning. There is the faintest of lines there, within the 5 minutes. I am going to get a FRER to do later. This better not be a false +. After my mix-up last cycle reading the test wrong, I can't go through that again!!!


----------



## hb1

Hey Firedancer - keeping everything crossed for you :)

hx


----------



## debgreasby

Oooh good luck x


----------



## Josiejo

Firedancer41 said:


> OK I am freaking out right now...My back is killing me just like when AF comes, hd some brownish-pinkish spotting yesterday, and was sure AF ws on her way. BDed this a.m. but it didn't get it started. This happened last month, I took a HPT and of course it was -.
> 
> But just now I took an IC after holding my pee all morning. There is the faintest of lines there, within the 5 minutes. I am going to get a FRER to do later. This better not be a false +. After my mix-up last cycle reading the test wrong, I can't go through that again!!!

Good luck and FX'd x


----------



## Sparkly

Firedancer, fx'd hun xxx


----------



## alisarose

Firedancer41 said:


> OK I am freaking out right now...My back is killing me just like when AF comes, hd some brownish-pinkish spotting yesterday, and was sure AF ws on her way. BDed this a.m. but it didn't get it started. This happened last month, I took a HPT and of course it was -.
> 
> But just now I took an IC after holding my pee all morning. There is the faintest of lines there, within the 5 minutes. I am going to get a FRER to do later. This better not be a false +. After my mix-up last cycle reading the test wrong, I can't go through that again!!!

good luck:hugs:


----------



## VGibs

Sooooooooo Im looking at a BFP....seriously. I took a FRER because the TWO different IC's I took this morning had two pink lines. So I bought some FRER...and I got a BFP. 

Is it really possible or is it just remants from my MC??????????? HELP ME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Firedancer41

Well I still don't quite believe it..I got a very faint but definitely there :bfp: on a FRER. That makes me think my chart was right before and I am only 10DPO instead of 13. I put my other 2 positive OPKs back.
They may be faint, but they wouldn't both lie (an IC and FRER)
Weird thing is I still feel like AF is coming-bad backache and AF-like cramps. So I am being cautious for now.:cloud9:


----------



## Mummytofour

VGibs....yay for the BFP!!!! Fx'd for you hunni!!!
Firedancer....I just KNEW it!!!! I said it could be IB!!! You are a textbook pregnant lady!!! Wow!!! Go girls!!!

Big cyber hugs and buckets of sticky babydust for you both!!!

Oh sorry....same for you puppy! You ladies are amazing in your strength! I am soooo happy for you all! <<hugs>>


----------



## roonsma

WELL DONE FOR THE BFP'S!!!!!

WOW GIRLS CONGRATULATIONS, ITS GREAT NEWS!! XXXX

:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Firedancer41

Mummytofour said:


> VGibs....yay for the BFP!!!! Fx'd for you hunni!!!
> Firedancer....I just KNEW it!!!! I said it could be IB!!! You are a textbook pregnant lady!!! Wow!!! Go girls!!!
> 
> Big cyber hugs and buckets of sticky babydust for you both!!!
> 
> Oh sorry....same for you puppy! You ladies are amazing in your strength! I am soooo happy for you all! <<hugs>>

Yep, I didn't believe you, sorry! :friends: LOL Today's temp tipped me off....It would have been on the way down if AF was coming.

:dust: back atcha!


----------



## Megg33k

Blue12 said:


> ~*BABY DUST*~
> 
> Time drags on, as months roll by.
> Each month we say, "Just one more try!"
> It seems our goal is out of reach,
> A little one to love and teach...
> A precious baby, to watch her grow.
> Will it ever happen? We need to know!
> As the days pass by, we all lose hope.
> We wonder how we're going to cope.
> The OPKs, the temperature chart,
> The knowledge we hope they will impart.
> The baby dance then our legs in the air,
> To Mr. Storky, a silent prayer.
> Soup in the bowl and sticky beans,
> Our husbands don't know what it means.
> The two week wait, the early tests,
> Squeezing to check for tender breasts!
> The urge to to test that we try and fight.
> We always fail, try as we might.
> With hopeful hearts, we pee on a stick!
> Please let our charts be triphasic!
> Is there a line? We strain our eyes.
> We're waiting for that grand surprise!
> We need a BFP to end our plight!
> So,we hold the stick we hold up to the light.
> We dissect the cartridge to photograph the test,
> Every day we just get more obsessed!
> Just two pink lines, it's all we ask,
> So we'll know we've finally completed our task.
> With heavy hearts, a BFN!
> We promise not to test again...
> Unless Aunt Flow just doesn't show!
> That is when we'll truly know!
> We'll wait and hope, worry and cry.
> We'll symptom spot until we nearly die!
> But, our time will come... in this I trust!
> I wish you PMA and BABY DUST!
> 
> I hope you don't mind me crashing this thread - but I just wanted to say this is an outstanding poem to whoever is the author - wow!
> 
> ThanksClick to expand...

Thank you! :hugs: I'm the author! :happydance:



Firedancer41 said:


> OK I am freaking out right now...My back is killing me just like when AF comes, hd some brownish-pinkish spotting yesterday, and was sure AF ws on her way. BDed this a.m. but it didn't get it started. This happened last month, I took a HPT and of course it was -.
> 
> But just now I took an IC after holding my pee all morning. There is the faintest of lines there, within the 5 minutes. I am going to get a FRER to do later. This better not be a false +. After my mix-up last cycle reading the test wrong, I can't go through that again!!!




VGibs said:


> Sooooooooo Im looking at a BFP....seriously. I took a FRER because the TWO different IC's I took this morning had two pink lines. So I bought some FRER...and I got a BFP.
> 
> Is it really possible or is it just remants from my MC??????????? HELP ME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I think its new! :hugs: Congrats! :happydance:



Firedancer41 said:


> Well I still don't quite believe it..I got a very faint but definitely there :bfp: on a FRER. That makes me think my chart was right before and I am only 10DPO instead of 13. I put my other 2 positive OPKs back.
> They may be faint, but they wouldn't both lie (an IC and FRER)
> Weird thing is I still feel like AF is coming-bad backache and AF-like cramps. So I am being cautious for now.:cloud9:

They wouldn't lie, sweetie! And, I saw the lines in the blurry pic! You're definitely looking at a new BFP! Congrats!!! :hugs:


----------



## jonnanne3

Vgibs and Firedancer41..... Congrats!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance: :hugs: Congrats to the both of you! :hugs: :happydance:


----------



## shaerichelle

OMG Congrats VGibs and Firedancer :happydance:


----------



## BizyBee

Wow, what a great day! Congrats VGibs and Firedancer. :happydance:


----------



## Megg33k

Who all is ready to be added? Amy? Virginia? Lisa? Any news from you, Dawn?

Its killing me that we might have broken 60 BFPs, and I can't add them yet!


----------



## dawny690

Congrats girls :dance:

Megg sod it add me back please I know im preggo still having loads of symptoms even if my tests think im :wacko: xxxx


----------



## VGibs

dawny690 said:


> Congrats girls :dance:
> 
> Megg sod it add me back please I know im preggo still having loads of symptoms even if my tests think im :wacko: xxxx

Atta girl! :dance: I gotta say I am very hesitant to "move" to any other forums! I wanna stay here with all you ladies! I promise I won't be a 1st tri dissappearing act!


----------



## VGibs

shaerichelle said:


> OMG Congrats VGibs and Firedancer :happydance:

Thanks Shannon! I wish I could just hug ya!


----------



## aussiettc

Hi girls i'm back, and like usual i go away for a few days and there are more BFP.:happydance: I should so take a break more oftern if it means more BFP but i miss you guys when i'm gone.

CONGRATS EVERYONE


----------



## Firedancer41

Megg33k said:


> Who all is ready to be added? Amy? Virginia? Lisa? Any news from you, Dawn?
> 
> Its killing me that we might have broken 60 BFPs, and I can't add them yet!

You can add me if you would, Megg. I took 3 tests that all had faint lines, and DH was able to see them (thought he'd go, there's nothing here!! and think I was psycho LOL)


----------



## Sparkly

:happydance: woo hoo :happydance: :bfp:'s congrats ladies, it's such lovely news on a lovely sunny day xxx


----------



## Ava Grace

Congrats to all who got BFP's this month xx


----------



## Vickieh1981

Wow loads of bfps since I last checked in. Huge congrats all


----------



## Amos2009

Wow!!! What a great morning to log in....Congrats to all the new BFP's!!! 
Amy- I am so excited for you hunni....I pray that little bubba is in the right place and this is your sticky bean. :thumbup:

Sis- how wonderful you have finally found someone to take good care of you- you deserve it and it's about damn time!!!


----------



## jonnanne3

Well since last week, I had Jessie's prom and Brittany's baby shower! That was one hectic, but very fun weekend! Jessie looked absolutely stunning and Brittany had a great turn out for her shower. Mister Jordan is so spoiled and loved! 
As far as TTC goes, I got my first "High" on the cbfm this morning! :wohoo: My opk's are faint, but the machine doesn't lie, right? The lines on the cbfm are darker, so I guess it's right? As soon as I get that peak, I am calling the doctor for the post coital test. I have been having O pains on the left (Like I normally do) and my cm is watery right now. I am trying to hold Jon off from having sex, but he isn't letting me! :rofl: :blush: I wanted to try and wait for that peak, but I guess we are going to do it in the "Highs" too. 
Anyway.... I hope everyone is well........ :hugs: and baby :dust: all around! 

P.S. I tried posting pics, but they are too big. If you want to see them, friend request me on FB and you can see all of them!


----------



## BizyBee

Wow, you've been busy Anne. A prom and baby shower! How fun.
Yay for for CBFM telling you it's almost time. xx


----------



## Megg33k

dawny690 said:


> Congrats girls :dance:
> 
> Megg sod it add me back please I know im preggo still having loads of symptoms even if my tests think im :wacko: xxxx

Yes, ma'am! :hugs:



Firedancer41 said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> Who all is ready to be added? Amy? Virginia? Lisa? Any news from you, Dawn?
> 
> Its killing me that we might have broken 60 BFPs, and I can't add them yet!
> 
> You can add me if you would, Megg. I took 3 tests that all had faint lines, and DH was able to see them (thought he'd go, there's nothing here!! and think I was psycho LOL)Click to expand...

I certainly will! :)



jonnanne3 said:


> Well since last week, I had Jessie's prom and Brittany's baby shower! That was one hectic, but very fun weekend! Jessie looked absolutely stunning and Brittany had a great turn out for her shower. Mister Jordan is so spoiled and loved!
> As far as TTC goes, I got my first "High" on the cbfm this morning! :wohoo: My opk's are faint, but the machine doesn't lie, right? The lines on the cbfm are darker, so I guess it's right? As soon as I get that peak, I am calling the doctor for the post coital test. I have been having O pains on the left (Like I normally do) and my cm is watery right now. I am trying to hold Jon off from having sex, but he isn't letting me! :rofl: :blush: I wanted to try and wait for that peak, but I guess we are going to do it in the "Highs" too.
> Anyway.... I hope everyone is well........ :hugs: and baby :dust: all around!
> 
> P.S. I tried posting pics, but they are too big. If you want to see them, friend request me on FB and you can see all of them!

Woohoo for High! Definitely think you should believe the CBFM! :yipee:



VGibs said:


> dawny690 said:
> 
> 
> Congrats girls :dance:
> 
> Megg sod it add me back please I know im preggo still having loads of symptoms even if my tests think im :wacko: xxxx
> 
> Atta girl! :dance: I gotta say I am very hesitant to "move" to any other forums! I wanna stay here with all you ladies! I promise I won't be a 1st tri dissappearing act!Click to expand...

I'm guessing that your tickers mean I can add you too, yeah? I'm going to! :)


----------



## Megg33k

Screw it, adding you all! :) Uhm... Dawn... When was your most recent loss prior to your BFP? I don't have it noted anywhere since I removed you while I waited for an answer! I'm sorry! :flower:


----------



## TripleB

Over 60 - woohoo! xxx


----------



## Megg33k

Let's just stay over 60, yeah? Everyone okay with that? I'm hoping to be the one that breaks 70, tbh! So, I need 8 of you to go ahead and get a BFP in the next 3 weeks, okay?


----------



## dawny690

Megg33k said:


> Screw it, adding you all! :) Uhm... Dawn... When was your most recent loss prior to your BFP? I don't have it noted anywhere since I removed you while I waited for an answer! I'm sorry! :flower:

Oct 2009 thanks babe xxxx


----------



## Vickieh1981

jonnanne3 said:


> Well since last week, I had Jessie's prom and Brittany's baby shower! That was one hectic, but very fun weekend! Jessie looked absolutely stunning and Brittany had a great turn out for her shower. Mister Jordan is so spoiled and loved!
> As far as TTC goes, I got my first "High" on the cbfm this morning! :wohoo: My opk's are faint, but the machine doesn't lie, right? The lines on the cbfm are darker, so I guess it's right? As soon as I get that peak, I am calling the doctor for the post coital test. I have been having O pains on the left (Like I normally do) and my cm is watery right now. I am trying to hold Jon off from having sex, but he isn't letting me! :rofl: :blush: I wanted to try and wait for that peak, but I guess we are going to do it in the "Highs" too.
> Anyway.... I hope everyone is well........ :hugs: and baby :dust: all around!
> 
> P.S. I tried posting pics, but they are too big. If you want to see them, friend request me on FB and you can see all of them!

Who are you on FB hun? I would love to have some of you girls on there.


----------



## africaqueen

Huge congrats to the girls who got bfps!!! I got AF today :-( so onto next mth now.

Amos- how r u hun? not seen u around lately xxx


----------



## Vickieh1981

africaqueen said:


> Huge congrats to the girls who got bfps!!! I got AF today :-( so onto next mth now.
> 
> Amos- how r u hun? not seen u around lately xxx

I'm sorry hun.


----------



## Tulip

Hold crap where did all those BFPs come from?!? Congratulations girls! now get yer backsides over to PAL and join my winter babies thread :happydance:


----------



## Rainbowpea

congrats to all the new bfps! yay! xx


----------



## dawny690

Vickieh1981 said:


> I would love to have some of you girls on there.

:happydance: Add me add me Dawn Wright think you all seen me? That goes for anyone else too xxxx


----------



## shaerichelle

dawny690 said:


> Congrats girls :dance:
> 
> Megg sod it add me back please I know im preggo still having loads of symptoms even if my tests think im :wacko: xxxx


Dawny me too darling.. I got faints then a positive now negative. I still have loads of symptoms :hugs:


----------



## shaerichelle

Lisa, my tests are still faint too. Hmm wondering if its a trend going on lol. Dh finally saw my still faint test that was when I was sure. 

VGibs, wish I could hug you too:)


Anyone that wants to add me on fb.. its Shannon Prabakaran.


----------



## shaerichelle

Dawny we have the same due date:) :wohoo:


----------



## Megg33k

dawny690 said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> Screw it, adding you all! :) Uhm... Dawn... When was your most recent loss prior to your BFP? I don't have it noted anywhere since I removed you while I waited for an answer! I'm sorry! :flower:
> 
> Oct 2009 thanks babe xxxxClick to expand...

Got it! :) Thanks!



Vickieh1981 said:


> jonnanne3 said:
> 
> 
> Well since last week, I had Jessie's prom and Brittany's baby shower! That was one hectic, but very fun weekend! Jessie looked absolutely stunning and Brittany had a great turn out for her shower. Mister Jordan is so spoiled and loved!
> As far as TTC goes, I got my first "High" on the cbfm this morning! :wohoo: My opk's are faint, but the machine doesn't lie, right? The lines on the cbfm are darker, so I guess it's right? As soon as I get that peak, I am calling the doctor for the post coital test. I have been having O pains on the left (Like I normally do) and my cm is watery right now. I am trying to hold Jon off from having sex, but he isn't letting me! :rofl: :blush: I wanted to try and wait for that peak, but I guess we are going to do it in the "Highs" too.
> Anyway.... I hope everyone is well........ :hugs: and baby :dust: all around!
> 
> P.S. I tried posting pics, but they are too big. If you want to see them, friend request me on FB and you can see all of them!
> 
> Who are you on FB hun? I would love to have some of you girls on there.Click to expand...

I'm Megan Eli ([email protected]) if you want to add me. Same to the rest of y'all... Just put a msg saying what your BnB username is!



africaqueen said:


> Huge congrats to the girls who got bfps!!! I got AF today :-( so onto next mth now.
> 
> Amos- how r u hun? not seen u around lately xxx

:hugs: to you! Sorry, sweetie!



dawny690 said:


> Vickieh1981 said:
> 
> 
> I would love to have some of you girls on there.
> 
> :happydance: Add me add me Dawn Wright think you all seen me? That goes for anyone else too xxxxClick to expand...

I'm going to add you in just a second! :)


----------



## Megg33k

Who is willing to step up and be the first BFP on month 4 of the thread? Hmm? Anyone? Today is the day the month switches!


----------



## dawny690

shaerichelle said:


> dawny690 said:
> 
> 
> Congrats girls :dance:
> 
> Megg sod it add me back please I know im preggo still having loads of symptoms even if my tests think im :wacko: xxxx
> 
> 
> Dawny me too darling.. I got faints then a positive now negative. I still have loads of symptoms :hugs:Click to expand...

Excuse my french but FUCK ME thats spooky and ps cant find you on fb hun xxxx


----------



## jonnanne3

My FB name is Anne Marie Cournow Clifton......


----------



## dawny690

Added you Megg :happydance: xxxx


----------



## jonnanne3

Vickieh1981 said:


> jonnanne3 said:
> 
> 
> Well since last week, I had Jessie's prom and Brittany's baby shower! That was one hectic, but very fun weekend! Jessie looked absolutely stunning and Brittany had a great turn out for her shower. Mister Jordan is so spoiled and loved!
> As far as TTC goes, I got my first "High" on the cbfm this morning! :wohoo: My opk's are faint, but the machine doesn't lie, right? The lines on the cbfm are darker, so I guess it's right? As soon as I get that peak, I am calling the doctor for the post coital test. I have been having O pains on the left (Like I normally do) and my cm is watery right now. I am trying to hold Jon off from having sex, but he isn't letting me! :rofl: :blush: I wanted to try and wait for that peak, but I guess we are going to do it in the "Highs" too.
> Anyway.... I hope everyone is well........ :hugs: and baby :dust: all around!
> 
> P.S. I tried posting pics, but they are too big. If you want to see them, friend request me on FB and you can see all of them!
> 
> Who are you on FB hun? I would love to have some of you girls on there.Click to expand...

I just added my name about who I was on FB and I forgot to quote you. :blush: It's Anne Marie Cournow Clifton.


----------



## jonnanne3

dawny690 said:


> shaerichelle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dawny690 said:
> 
> 
> Congrats girls :dance:
> 
> Megg sod it add me back please I know im preggo still having loads of symptoms even if my tests think im :wacko: xxxx
> 
> 
> Dawny me too darling.. I got faints then a positive now negative. I still have loads of symptoms :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Excuse my french but FUCK ME thats spooky and ps cant find you on fb hun xxxxClick to expand...

I can't find her on FB either. I found you Dawn! :happydance:


----------



## dawny690

jonnanne3 said:


> My FB name is Anne Marie Cournow Clifton......

Cant find you using your full name either hun :wacko: xxxx


----------



## dawny690

Anne britt looks like you hun xxx


----------



## Megg33k

dawny690 said:


> jonnanne3 said:
> 
> 
> My FB name is Anne Marie Cournow Clifton......
> 
> Cant find you using your full name either hun :wacko: xxxxClick to expand...

You can find her here: https://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=1059262008

Shannon is here: https://www.facebook.com/shae.richelle

Email addresses are more helpful than names! That's why I always include mine when I tell someone who I am on FB! :)


----------



## Sparkly

https://www.facebook.com/home.php?ref=home#!/profile.php?id=596751171

This is me on FB add me if you like :) I already have Megg, and Debbie


----------



## Sparkly

dawny690 said:


> Vickieh1981 said:
> 
> 
> I would love to have some of you girls on there.
> 
> :happydance: Add me add me Dawn Wright think you all seen me? That goes for anyone else too xxxxClick to expand...

any chance of a link to your page Dawn - I have 500 results for your name!!!! and no idea which one is you hun xx


----------



## Sparkly

africaqueen said:


> Huge congrats to the girls who got bfps!!! I got AF today :-( so onto next mth now.

:hugs: hugs hun xxx


----------



## dawny690

https://www.facebook.com/#!/profile.php?id=577662551 try this xxxx


----------



## VGibs

I would LOVE to add everyone on FB but I am not telling anyone about my BFP! So it would have to be shhhhhhhhhhhh [email protected]


----------



## jonnanne3

VGibs said:


> I would LOVE to add everyone on FB but I am not telling anyone about my BFP! So it would have to be shhhhhhhhhhhh [email protected]

I couldn't find you. :cry:


----------



## VGibs

jonnanne3 said:


> VGibs said:
> 
> 
> I would LOVE to add everyone on FB but I am not telling anyone about my BFP! So it would have to be shhhhhhhhhhhh [email protected]
> 
> I couldn't find you. :cry:Click to expand...

Really??? Hmmmm....


----------



## dawny690

Me either anne :cry: oh ps please dont mention mine on fb yet thanks xxxx


----------



## shaerichelle

Mine either lol. I just hint around here and there.. 

Just worried about the tests..EVen though I sure feel it


----------



## shaerichelle

VGibs said:


> I would LOVE to add everyone on FB but I am not telling anyone about my BFP! So it would have to be shhhhhhhhhhhh [email protected]

Me neither :cry:


----------



## BizyBee

Sorry Africaqueen. :hugs:



I am thrilled that our number is over 60 and hope that I will be added soon. xx


----------



## Amos2009

Hey Africa....I am good. Just trying to keep from TTC and it's so hard. Sorry the ole witch showed her face :(


----------



## VGibs

Thats weird...maybe I am blocked or something...lemme lookie


----------



## VGibs

Or search my name Virginia Gibson don't forget im the Canadian one! LOL


----------



## Megg33k

Unwritten rule on FB is that no one talks about TTC unless the someone starts the discussion herself! I post something on mine here and there... They all know I'm trying. However, I probably won't announce a BFP right away (if I ever manage to get another one). 



VGibs said:


> Or search my name Virginia Gibson don't forget im the Canadian one! LOL

Is your photo black and white? Are you in Ottawa, ON? I might have found you!


----------



## VGibs

Thats me Megg!


----------



## Megg33k

VGibs said:


> Thats me Megg!

:yipee: I added you! :)


----------



## VGibs

yay! I will check in a minute or two! So exciting making new friends! LOL


Well ladies...my ex who just had a baby called me to come pick up my daughter. I went with my OH and he came running over to the truck with his baby. She looks just like my daughter. I was blown away! But instead of bawling and even though me and ex have not spoken for over 7 months it was strangley calming. It was like we agreed to be friends because our children are sisters. Very eerie feeling.


----------



## Megg33k

Aww! I know how tough that must have been! :hugs: I'm glad you did really well with it though! 

And, yes... Yay for new friends!


----------



## maratobe

WOW loads more BFPs!! i need to come back more often haha
:happydance: congrats ladies!!!! :happydance:
hope to join you girls very soon!! xxx


----------



## Sparkly

VGibs said:


> yay! I will check in a minute or two! So exciting making new friends! LOL
> 
> 
> Well ladies...my ex who just had a baby called me to come pick up my daughter. I went with my OH and he came running over to the truck with his baby. She looks just like my daughter. I was blown away! But instead of bawling and even though me and ex have not spoken for over 7 months it was strangley calming. It was like we agreed to be friends because our children are sisters. Very eerie feeling.

I just added you hun :)

I know the feeling, my DS is the image of his father (my ex husband) and he has a half brother....it's very odd to see similarities to your own child reflected in another child, you aren't connected to eh?


----------



## VGibs

Sparkly said:


> VGibs said:
> 
> 
> yay! I will check in a minute or two! So exciting making new friends! LOL
> 
> 
> Well ladies...my ex who just had a baby called me to come pick up my daughter. I went with my OH and he came running over to the truck with his baby. She looks just like my daughter. I was blown away! But instead of bawling and even though me and ex have not spoken for over 7 months it was strangley calming. It was like we agreed to be friends because our children are sisters. Very eerie feeling.
> 
> I just added you hun :)
> 
> I know the feeling, my DS is the image of his father (my ex husband) and he has a half brother....it's very odd to see similarities to your own child reflected in another child, you aren't connected to eh?Click to expand...

Its very weird....I was more weirded out by my ex even speaking to me. hahaha Im amazed my OH didnt jump out of the car and pummel his face! lol


----------



## dawny690

Who is Mary?? xxxx


----------



## aussiettc

dawny690 said:


> Who is Mary?? xxxx

Drrum roll pleaase >>>>>>>> It is I who is Mary!! Mary Bergman!!:happydance::hi:


----------



## Vickieh1981

dawny690 said:


> Vickieh1981 said:
> 
> 
> I would love to have some of you girls on there.
> 
> :happydance: Add me add me Dawn Wright think you all seen me? That goes for anyone else too xxxxClick to expand...

Have added you




Megg33k said:


> dawny690 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jonnanne3 said:
> 
> 
> My FB name is Anne Marie Cournow Clifton......
> 
> Cant find you using your full name either hun :wacko: xxxxClick to expand...
> 
> You can find her here: https://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=1059262008
> 
> Shannon is here: https://www.facebook.com/shae.richelle
> 
> Email addresses are more helpful than names! That's why I always include mine when I tell someone who I am on FB! :)Click to expand...

Neither of them are clickable which is why I couldn't find them when searching - you may need to change your privacy settings so that people can request you as a friend.



dawny690 said:


> Who is Mary?? xxxx

Not sure hun.

If anyone else wants to add me on fb it'shttps://www.facebook.com/vickieh1981


----------



## Firedancer41

So this morning I took another IC and FRER with FMU...If I got faint +s on 10dpo, shouldn't they be more noticeable at 12? They're still there but barely-and I think even lighter. And I had some spotting again, but I have a history of early spotting.

I'm really worried now :(


----------



## dawny690

aussiettc said:


> dawny690 said:
> 
> 
> Who is Mary?? xxxx
> 
> Drrum roll pleaase >>>>>>>> It is I who is Mary!! Mary Bergman!!:happydance::hi:Click to expand...

:lol: sorry hun didnt know your name :blush: :hi: xxxx


----------



## dawny690

Vickieh1981 said:


> Have added you

Thanks hun xxxx


----------



## dawny690

Firedancer41 said:


> So this morning I took another IC and FRER with FMU...If I got faint +s on 10dpo, shouldn't they be more noticeable at 12? They're still there but barely-and I think even lighter. And I had some spotting again, but I have a history of early spotting.
> 
> I'm really worried now :(

Sounds like same suituation as me and shannon hun without the spotting dont think tests like us ttcal girls xxxx


----------



## dawny690

Cant delete sorry xxx


----------



## aussiettc

thats OK i very rearly put my name out there for people to know. I like being a secret squirrel!!!:rofl:


----------



## jonnanne3

Good morning ladies! I have added and accepted what I think is everyone. Believe me, there will not be any TTC or :bfp: talked about on fb by me! Some people know we are ttc but that is not something I want out there for everyone to see. I come in here for the privacy and the unity of others who are experiencing the same things as me. People that can relate and not judge. It's sorry to say, but some people can be just down right mean when it comes to ttc, especially at my age. Whether or not they are trying to be mean, it can come across that way. So don't worry, i will definately not be saying anything. :hugs: I hope everyone is ok! :hugs:


----------



## Firedancer41

OK, perhaps I am being paranoid. The IC is a bit darker than the others, and the FRER is about the same. DH has instructed me to step away from the HPTs LOL

Thank you for letting me indulge in my neuroses!


----------



## jonnanne3

Do you have any pics? I love obsessing with everyone else! :blush:


----------



## MissMaternal

Congrats on all the latest BFPs! xx


----------



## Firedancer41

jonnanne3 said:


> Do you have any pics? I love obsessing with everyone else! :blush:

I can try with my iPhone, but my camera won't work...Let me see if I can get a good shot.


----------



## jonnanne3

:coffee::-=


----------



## VGibs

Im borrowing my mom camera tonight so that I can take a million pictures of my HPT's LOL


----------



## jonnanne3

VGibs said:


> Im borrowing my mom camera tonight so that I can take a million pictures of my HPT's LOL

:rofl: I love looking at :bfp:


----------



## shaerichelle

Well my bfp finally showed up darker last weds and now its negative. :cry: I still feel pregnant. I am so sad no doctors will listen to me and give me a blood test.


----------



## VGibs

shaerichelle said:


> Well my bfp finally showed up darker last weds and now its negative. :cry: I still feel pregnant. I am so sad no doctors will listen to me and give me a blood test.

Well this may seem crazy but my aunt is an amergency nurse and says people do it all the time. If you go to emergency and tell them you think you have a serious stomach bug and list a few pregnancy symptoms they might run your blood for pregnancy. But go with the guise of thinking you have a flu or something.


----------



## shaerichelle

lol, I was gonna go in and tell them I got a positive test now I have a negative and I am having stomach pain. Maybe I can get a scan to :haha:

I still have alot of symptoms, but they are disappearing. But I barely had any with my son..


----------



## shaerichelle

VGibs.. Did you add me on fb?

www.facebook.com/shaerichelle


----------



## Sparkly

jonnanne3 said:


> It's sorry to say, but some people can be just down right mean when it comes to ttc, especially at my age. Whether or not they are trying to be mean, it can come across that way.

I know exactly what you mean hun, I'm 40, my hubby 47 this year, when we announced my pregnancy earlier this year, a lot of people were rude actually, most assuming we'd had an accident :shrug:


----------



## jonnanne3

Sparkly said:


> jonnanne3 said:
> 
> 
> It's sorry to say, but some people can be just down right mean when it comes to ttc, especially at my age. Whether or not they are trying to be mean, it can come across that way.
> 
> I know exactly what you mean hun, I'm 40, my hubby 47 this year, when we announced my pregnancy earlier this year, a lot of people were rude actually, most assuming we'd had an accident :shrug:Click to expand...

How horrible! I am 38 and my DH is 33. I have 3 kids and a grandchild on the way and people think we are insane. It kills me that people have to be so rude! :hugs:


----------



## shaerichelle

I think for me its just not age... I am 32 and people say to me why would you want to have another one? Umm do I need to answer that.. you have two or 3?


----------



## VGibs

shaerichelle said:


> VGibs.. Did you add me on fb?
> 
> www.facebook.com/shaerichelle

Got cha now girlfriend!


----------



## Firedancer41

shaerichelle said:


> I think for me its just not age... I am 32 and people say to me why would you want to have another one? Umm do I need to answer that.. you have two or 3?


The things that come out of people's mouths sometimes are ridiculous. DH and I originally wanted 5 and people thought we were crazy. I think big families are wonderful and if you want 1, 5, or 12 it is YOUR choice and no one else's.


----------



## debgreasby

When we got pregnant with Charlie everyone reckoned we were mad and said so! Hope they feel bad now!


----------



## Megg33k

aussiettc said:


> dawny690 said:
> 
> 
> Who is Mary?? xxxx
> 
> Drrum roll pleaase >>>>>>>> It is I who is Mary!! Mary Bergman!!:happydance::hi:Click to expand...

Hahaha! Nice!



Firedancer41 said:


> So this morning I took another IC and FRER with FMU...If I got faint +s on 10dpo, shouldn't they be more noticeable at 12? They're still there but barely-and I think even lighter. And I had some spotting again, but I have a history of early spotting.
> 
> I'm really worried now :(

STOP TESTING! :hugs:



aussiettc said:


> thats OK i very rearly put my name out there for people to know. I like being a *secret squirrel*!!!:rofl:

:rofl:



Firedancer41 said:


> OK, perhaps I am being paranoid. The IC is a bit darker than the others, and the FRER is about the same. *DH has instructed me to step away from the HPTs* LOL
> 
> Thank you for letting me indulge in my neuroses!

Smart man ya got there! Listen to him!!!



shaerichelle said:


> Well my bfp finally showed up darker last weds and now its negative. :cry: I still feel pregnant. I am so sad no doctors will listen to me and give me a blood test.

Have you tried anywhere yet today?



Sparkly said:


> jonnanne3 said:
> 
> 
> It's sorry to say, but some people can be just down right mean when it comes to ttc, especially at my age. Whether or not they are trying to be mean, it can come across that way.
> 
> I know exactly what you mean hun, I'm 40, my hubby 47 this year, when we announced my pregnancy earlier this year, a lot of people were rude actually, most assuming we'd had an accident :shrug:Click to expand...

WTF?! I hate people sometimes! :hugs:



debgreasby said:


> When we got pregnant with Charlie everyone reckoned we were mad and said so! Hope they feel bad now!

Uhm... YEAH! I had all positive feelings about your pregnancy with Charlie, and I still feel bad about what happened. So, if I'd been negative about it, I can only imagine how shitty I'd feel with what happened! :hugs: I'm sorry people are awful! :cry:


----------



## Vickieh1981

jonnanne3 said:


> Sparkly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jonnanne3 said:
> 
> 
> It's sorry to say, but some people can be just down right mean when it comes to ttc, especially at my age. Whether or not they are trying to be mean, it can come across that way.
> 
> I know exactly what you mean hun, I'm 40, my hubby 47 this year, when we announced my pregnancy earlier this year, a lot of people were rude actually, most assuming we'd had an accident :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How horrible! I am 38 and my DH is 33. I have 3 kids and a grandchild on the way and people think we are insane. It kills me that people have to be so rude! :hugs:Click to expand...

Everyone is so opinionated when it comes to pregnancies.



shaerichelle said:


> I think for me its just not age... I am 32 and people say to me why would you want to have another one? Umm do I need to answer that.. you have two or 3?

We get that because we are now trying for our 6th.



debgreasby said:


> When we got pregnant with Charlie everyone reckoned we were mad and said so! Hope they feel bad now!

We didn't tell our family we were expecting Isabella so when they got the phone call to say she had died it was a shocker and I feel resentful that I spent some of my pg worrying what they would think.


----------



## debgreasby

I don't give a crap what people think now - it's our choice, and if we choose to have another 5 babies we will!!


----------



## VGibs

Who wants a pic???? hehehe https://i948.photobucket.com/albums/ad323/VGibs/Mobile%20Uploads/cp1_0524001407a-1-1.jpg


----------



## puppymom32

YAY Just like mine. When is your Due date VGibs? I think we are same days exactly.


----------



## VGibs

puppymom32 said:


> YAY Just like mine. When is your Due date VGibs? I think we are same days exactly.

Well according to Dr Google I am Jan 28, 2011


----------



## Megg33k

Love those, Virginia!!! :hugs:

Soooo, interesting turn of events... Doctor's office called this morning and needs me to come in for a blood pregnancy test due to "some elevated levels"... WTF? I cannot possibly be pregnant! Its not within the realm of 'things that can happen at this juncture.'


----------



## VGibs

Megg33k said:


> Love those, Virginia!!! :hugs:
> 
> Soooo, interesting turn of events... Doctor's office called this morning and needs me to come in for a blood pregnancy test due to "some elevated levels"... WTF? I cannot possibly be pregnant! Its not within the realm of 'things that can happen at this juncture.'

I SAID THE SAME THING!!!!!!!!!!! Quick grab the sticks and start peeing on everything you see!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## debgreasby

Megg33k said:


> Soooo, interesting turn of events... Doctor's office called this morning and needs me to come in for a blood pregnancy test due to "some elevated levels"... WTF? I cannot possibly be pregnant! Its not within the realm of 'things that can happen at this juncture.'

How strange! All the times u begged for HCG bloods! How very rude of them!!!

Hope all is ok though Meg :hug:


----------



## jonnanne3

VGibs said:


> Who wants a pic???? hehehe https://i948.photobucket.com/albums/ad323/VGibs/Mobile%20Uploads/cp1_0524001407a-1-1.jpg

What fantastic lines!!!!!!!! Congratualtions again! :happydance: :hugs:


----------



## jonnanne3

Megg33k said:


> Love those, Virginia!!! :hugs:
> 
> Soooo, interesting turn of events... Doctor's office called this morning and needs me to come in for a blood pregnancy test due to "some elevated levels"... WTF? I cannot possibly be pregnant! Its not within the realm of 'things that can happen at this juncture.'

Good luck Meg! :hug:


----------



## puppymom32

Ohhhhhh Megg sounds interesting FXXX for u babes Miracles do happen.


----------



## puppymom32

VGibs said:


> puppymom32 said:
> 
> 
> YAY Just like mine. When is your Due date VGibs? I think we are same days exactly.
> 
> Well according to Dr Google I am Jan 28, 2011Click to expand...

Mine is the 29th so very close!!


----------



## shaerichelle

VGibs said:


> shaerichelle said:
> 
> 
> VGibs.. Did you add me on fb?
> 
> www.facebook.com/shaerichelle
> 
> 
> Got cha now girlfriend!Click to expand...

I confirmed:)


----------



## shaerichelle

Firedancer41 said:


> shaerichelle said:
> 
> 
> I think for me its just not age... I am 32 and people say to me why would you want to have another one? Umm do I need to answer that.. you have two or 3?
> 
> 
> The things that come out of people's mouths sometimes are ridiculous. DH and I originally wanted 5 and people thought we were crazy. I think big families are wonderful and if you want 1, 5, or 12 it is YOUR choice and no one else's.Click to expand...

Exactly Lisa:) Its my body, my choice. We are actually thinking another one after this one. We will see. Only if its easy to ttc lol


----------



## shaerichelle

I got a blood test I will know my hcg level by tomorrow.


----------



## shaerichelle

Deb, I agree. I hope they feel like poo.


----------



## puppymom32

shaerichelle said:


> I got a blood test I will know my hcg level by tomorrow.

Me too Shannon sometime after 2 pm here. FXXX for you babes. Now if we can just make it through the night:sleep:


----------



## Nixilix

Shan I have fx for u babe xxx


----------



## Nixilix

And u 2 puppymom xxx


----------



## VGibs

puppymom32 said:


> VGibs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> puppymom32 said:
> 
> 
> YAY Just like mine. When is your Due date VGibs? I think we are same days exactly.
> 
> Well according to Dr Google I am Jan 28, 2011Click to expand...
> 
> Mine is the 29th so very close!!Click to expand...

Bump buddies!!!!


----------



## puppymom32

VGibs said:


> puppymom32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VGibs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> puppymom32 said:
> 
> 
> YAY Just like mine. When is your Due date VGibs? I think we are same days exactly.
> 
> Well according to Dr Google I am Jan 28, 2011Click to expand...
> 
> Mine is the 29th so very close!!Click to expand...
> 
> Bump buddies!!!!Click to expand...

Absolutely just give me to the end of this week to know my level are rising and we can definetly be bump buddies. My DH and I were both born in Jan I'm the 18th and DH is the 31st how crazy.


----------



## shaerichelle

Thanks Rach..

puppymom Good Luck.. I am nervous!

I am Jan 19.


----------



## Firedancer41

Megg33k said:


> Firedancer41 said:
> 
> 
> So this morning I took another IC and FRER with FMU...If I got faint +s on 10dpo, shouldn't they be more noticeable at 12? They're still there but barely-and I think even lighter. And I had some spotting again, but I have a history of early spotting.
> 
> I'm really worried now :(
> 
> STOP TESTING! :hugs:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Firedancer41 said:
> 
> 
> OK, perhaps I am being paranoid. The IC is a bit darker than the others, and the FRER is about the same. *DH has instructed me to step away from the HPTs* LOL
> 
> Thank you for letting me indulge in my neuroses!Click to expand...
> 
> Smart man ya got there! Listen to him!!!Click to expand...


This afternoon DH said, You're not going to go buy anymore tests, right? And I said, No, I only bought the FRER because it's supposed to be more sensitive than the internet cheapies but I guess they're both about the same. I bought 25 of those for $6 and still have a good 10 left!

He looked at me incredulously and then just burst out laughing.



shaerichelle said:


> Firedancer41 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shaerichelle said:
> 
> 
> I think for me its just not age... I am 32 and people say to me why would you want to have another one? Umm do I need to answer that.. you have two or 3?
> 
> 
> The things that come out of people's mouths sometimes are ridiculous. DH and I originally wanted 5 and people thought we were crazy. I think big families are wonderful and if you want 1, 5, or 12 it is YOUR choice and no one else's.Click to expand...
> 
> Exactly Lisa:) Its my body, my choice. We are actually thinking another one after this one. We will see. Only if its easy to ttc lolClick to expand...

Good for you, Shannon! And I am happy to see you got your blood test after all. Fxed for you!

Megg, good luck to you, too. I hope your appt. goes well!

AFM, I was shopping at Target today and decided to be positive and buy something baby :) I found a onesie that had non-gender colors, orange yellow and green, and said "Wishes Do Come True" with stars on it. I found it so appropriate, I bought it :)


----------



## puppymom32

shaerichelle said:


> Thanks Rach..
> 
> puppymom Good Luck.. I am nervous!
> 
> I am Jan 19.

Aww thats the day after my Bday!!!


----------



## puppymom32

Firedancer41 said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Firedancer41 said:
> 
> 
> So this morning I took another IC and FRER with FMU...If I got faint +s on 10dpo, shouldn't they be more noticeable at 12? They're still there but barely-and I think even lighter. And I had some spotting again, but I have a history of early spotting.
> 
> I'm really worried now :(
> 
> STOP TESTING! :hugs:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Firedancer41 said:
> 
> 
> OK, perhaps I am being paranoid. The IC is a bit darker than the others, and the FRER is about the same. *DH has instructed me to step away from the HPTs* LOL
> 
> Thank you for letting me indulge in my neuroses!Click to expand...
> 
> Smart man ya got there! Listen to him!!!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This afternoon DH said, You're not going to go buy anymore tests, right? And I said, No, I only bought the FRER because it's supposed to be more sensitive than the internet cheapies but I guess they're both about the same. I bought 25 of those for $6 and still have a good 10 left!
> 
> He looked at me incredulously and then just burst out laughing.
> 
> 
> 
> shaerichelle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Firedancer41 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shaerichelle said:
> 
> 
> I think for me its just not age... I am 32 and people say to me why would you want to have another one? Umm do I need to answer that.. you have two or 3?Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The things that come out of people's mouths sometimes are ridiculous. DH and I originally wanted 5 and people thought we were crazy. I think big families are wonderful and if you want 1, 5, or 12 it is YOUR choice and no one else's.Click to expand...
> 
> Exactly Lisa:) Its my body, my choice. We are actually thinking another one after this one. We will see. Only if its easy to ttc lolClick to expand...
> 
> Good for you, Shannon! And I am happy to see you got your blood test after all. Fxed for you!
> 
> Megg, good luck to you, too. I hope your appt. goes well!
> 
> AFM, I was shopping at Target today and decided to be positive and buy something baby :) I found a onesie that had non-gender colors, orange yellow and green, and said "Wishes Do Come True" with stars on it. I found it so appropriate, I bought it :)Click to expand...


Love the PMA firedancer and that onesie sounds very appropriate.


----------



## Sparkly

FX'd for those blood test results ladies :flower:

And as for you Megg...well idd (as in I do declare lol!) have you poas??


----------



## Ava Grace

shaerichelle said:


> Thanks Rach..
> 
> puppymom Good Luck.. I am nervous!
> 
> I am Jan 19.



Thats my birthday :)


----------



## shaerichelle

lol I guess it might be a celebration.

Its my ex bf birthday too :haha:


----------



## BizyBee

Whoa! Interesting turn of events Megg. Good luck!

Also, wishing luck to those who are booking bloods and early scans and sending dust to everyone else... :dust:


----------



## dawny690

Im due 19th too so me and shannon are bump buds :smug: xxxx


----------



## dawny690

And Virginia thats defo new cos you can see it getting stronger :yipee: xxxx


----------



## Dazed

Holy crap, I don't look at this thread for a few days and there are 3 more BFP. Congrats girls!


----------



## VGibs

puppymom32 said:


> VGibs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> puppymom32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VGibs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> puppymom32 said:
> 
> 
> YAY Just like mine. When is your Due date VGibs? I think we are same days exactly.
> 
> Well according to Dr Google I am Jan 28, 2011Click to expand...
> 
> Mine is the 29th so very close!!Click to expand...
> 
> Bump buddies!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Absolutely just give me to the end of this week to know my level are rising and we can definetly be bump buddies. My DH and I were both born in Jan I'm the 18th and DH is the 31st how crazy.Click to expand...

Everyone in my family has weird birthday numbers. Me, my dad and my niece are all born on the 14th *in May January and Novemeber* and 14 + 14 is 28 which is when my sister was born. Then my daughter was born on the 12, and 12 + 12 is 24 which is my moms birthday! And now I am due on January 28th!


----------



## VGibs

Im slightly annoyed right now. My OH is so not excited about this BFP and my mom and my sister were kind of like "Well Im not going to bother getting excited"....how friggin unfair is that??? When I had my MC everyone was thrilled I was pregnant. But now it's like "Oh thats nice" I just want to scream because this pregnancy feels SO different to me! I have way more symptoms and just have a great feeling. But everyone else is just like "oh well" GRRRR


----------



## SunShyn2205

VGibs said:


> Im slightly annoyed right now. My OH is so not excited about this BFP and my mom and my sister were kind of like "Well Im not going to bother getting excited"....how friggin unfair is that??? When I had my MC everyone was thrilled I was pregnant. But now it's like "Oh thats nice" I just want to scream because this pregnancy feels SO different to me! I have way more symptoms and just have a great feeling. But everyone else is just like "oh well" GRRRR

Sorry I know what your going through its happened to me too, Fxd everything goes well and you can prove them wrong, and celebrate your BFP! :hugs:


----------



## SunShyn2205

Fxd Megg :hugs:


----------



## aussiettc

VGibs said:


> Im slightly annoyed right now. My OH is so not excited about this BFP and my mom and my sister were kind of like "Well Im not going to bother getting excited"....how friggin unfair is that??? When I had my MC everyone was thrilled I was pregnant. But now it's like "Oh thats nice" I just want to scream because this pregnancy feels SO different to me! I have way more symptoms and just have a great feeling. But everyone else is just like "oh well" GRRRR


sorry everyone is being like that. Maybe they just dont want to get excited just incase :hugs::hugs:

enjoy your BFP and have a happy and healthy 9 months


----------



## aussiettc

good luck megg, fxed for you


----------



## shaerichelle

:hugs: VGibs. I am so sorry family is being that. No one in my gamily seems to be excited as well. I am tired of negativity.


----------



## Megg33k

So... Don't get excited. As far as I'm concerned, the blood test was to RULE OUT PREGNANCY instead of really testing to confirm it. No praying or FX'ing necessary! Its not really in the realm of possibilities! I can't see when it could have happened since I'm on CD5. 

Anyway, the reason for the blood test is likely NOT good. :( I had elevated levels of C-Reactive Proteins and SED Rate... which is indicative of either pregnancy or an autoimmune disease. So, when my HCG comes back negative tomorrow and my ANA comes back positive (both of which I'm nearly certain of), we'll have to start trying to track down which autoimmune disease I have. They're never curable... but they are manageable and don't preclude me from having a successful pregnancy. I just would need treatment throughout the pregnancy to allow it to progress. It would explain the early losses.

I'm scared shitless, atm. I didn't really see this coming, even though I knew it was one possibility!

On the bright side, my ovaries are ACE! FSH was 3.4 and LH was 3.6! :happydance:

P.S. Not peeing on a stick. No point. She told me that the regents don't filter into my urine because "its different than the norm"... So, I'd just be wasting my time. I'll know tomorrow afternoon!


----------



## dawny690

:hugs: megg hope its not a disease :cry: xxxxx


----------



## Megg33k

I haven't been led to believe there are many other options, Dawn. I just hope its not a disease that's going to kill me any time soon! Some are much worse than others. But, I don't seem to have any symptoms of bad ones. Hell, I don't have many symptoms of not-so-bad ones. I'm researching my ass off as we speak!


----------



## Megg33k

After a bit of reading... I might have located some shred of hope that I don't actually have an autoimmune disease! No guarantees, but I will be bringing it up to my doctor tomorrow!

Apparently, ESR (SED Rate) can be elevated slightly when pregnant OR menstruating! I was on CD2 and definitely still bleeding! It was 24 with a normal range of 0-20.

Also, CRP (C-Reactive Protein) is often elevated in obese adults! Well, they've got me there! 

So, maybe I was just fat and bleeding? It wouldn't necessarily put me closer to an answer regarding the losses, but its better than an incurable disease! Maybe we should all cross our fingers and pray after all! LOL


----------



## Vickieh1981

VGibs said:


> Im slightly annoyed right now. My OH is so not excited about this BFP and my mom and my sister were kind of like "Well Im not going to bother getting excited"....how friggin unfair is that??? When I had my MC everyone was thrilled I was pregnant. But now it's like "Oh thats nice" I just want to scream because this pregnancy feels SO different to me! I have way more symptoms and just have a great feeling. But everyone else is just like "oh well" GRRRR

I'm sorry that you are disappointed by them. I guess in their defence they may be trying to protect themselves from getting hurt again if anything did happen. I think that families lose the innocence of pg after a miscarriage too and I know that after losing Isabella everyone will be very cautious when I get pregnant again.



Megg33k said:


> I haven't been led to believe there are many other options, Dawn. I just hope its not a disease that's going to kill me any time soon! Some are much worse than others. But, I don't seem to have any symptoms of bad ones. Hell, I don't have many symptoms of not-so-bad ones. I'm researching my ass off as we speak!

I hope that you have some answers soon Megg


----------



## SunShyn2205

Megg,
I know it must feel awful to not know whats going on, but your strong and are truly an inspiration to all us gals on here. :hugs:

(Fxd its nothing bad, and hopefully they can find out exactly what it is so you can be properly treated, so you can continue to ttc with a little more peace of mind, as you will now be able to get the attention you deserve from your OB, to help you carry the healthy baby you deserve to term. :hugs:...)


----------



## Megg33k

Thanks, girls! I appreciate the support! I feel like I'm going out of my mind right now! I want the answer regarding the losses... But, I DO NOT want an autoimmune disease!

I'm hoping that the info I found will strike a chord with her tomorrow, and she'll decide that I don't have one after all! Actually, I'd rather have a + on the blood pregnancy test... but I don't think that's going to happen! LOL

Still researching! Who can sleep when there's internet medical detective work to be done?


----------



## Josiejo

Happy Birthday to me, happy birthday to me!!!!

My presents ....... load of Tatty teddy accessories for my car, St Trinians box set 1 & 2, Twilight WII scene - it and something else ....... what was that?

Oh yes ....... a POSITIVE ON FRER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Not dark enough for me to be fully satisfied ..... but there is still 2 lines. Rich and all 3 of my kids can see it too.

FX'd it gets darker and darker xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Sparkly

:hugs: hugs Megg

Now get your butt to bed, you need some rest :sleep:


----------



## Sparkly

Woo Hoo josie:happydance: What a fantastic birthday pressie, congrats hun xxxx


----------



## Vickieh1981

That's excellent news Josie. Could you ask for a better present?


----------



## debgreasby

Yay Josie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Woohoooooooo! :bfp:

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Megg33k

Congrats, Josie! :hugs:


----------



## SunShyn2205

Lol Im the same way, the wait for test results is killer, BUt doing research kind of prepares you for the worst and other possibilities you might expect. I'm the kind of gal that wakes up at 4 in the morning, on the computer trying to be my own Dr. lol. I like to be well informed and wants to know whats going on with my body. Im a Surgical Obstetrics Technician, and had worked Labor and Delivery for 3 years, ( I'm Currently a full time college student waiting to get into the RN program) But while i worked in the hospital for years, i seen over worked tired doctors group people with the same "diagnosis" instead of taking their time to find out whats wrong with each individual, SO i definitely agree with doing your own research as you and your doctor should be on the same team. :hugs:


----------



## SunShyn2205

Josie-
Happy Birthday what a Special Gift! Congrats !


----------



## aussiettc

Josie- congratulation what better pressie coud there be.:happydance: :cake:happy birthday


----------



## Megg33k

Thanks! :) I'm happy she's listening... and even happier that my ovaries aren't useless! I think its time I started to catalog my test results though! I have a whole lot of loose paper atm! Haha!


----------



## jonnanne3

Happy Birthday Josie!!!!!!!!!! Congratulations!!!!!! :hapydance: Those lines will be getting darker!!!!!!!! :hugs:


----------



## jonnanne3

I got my peak this morning and a positive opk!!!!!!!!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: I am calling the doctor this morning to see if I can get in today to do the post coital test as we bd'd last night. I knew it was coming, the ewcm was in full force and my ovaries are achy! I will keep you all updated! :hugs:


----------



## Sparkly

jonnanne3 said:


> I got my peak this morning and a positive opk!!!!!!!!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

:happydance: yey!.....I'm so jealous.....I'm on cd11 and I'm still on low :growlmad: this is only the second cycle of using my cbfm and I got a peak on cd12 last time :shrug: I took soy this time, and it seems to delay my ov so maybe that's all it is......I'm not too bothered as we can't actually ttc just yet until after my hysteroscopy, I'm just tracking my chart for reference purposes........it's not that I'm addicted to poas....honest :blush:


----------



## Firedancer41

Congrats Josie!!!!


----------



## jonnanne3

Sparkly said:


> jonnanne3 said:
> 
> 
> I got my peak this morning and a positive opk!!!!!!!!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> :happydance: yey!.....I'm so jealous.....I'm on cd11 and I'm still on low :growlmad: this is only the second cycle of using my cbfm and I got a peak on cd12 last time :shrug: I took soy this time, and it seems to delay my ov so maybe that's all it is......I'm not too bothered as we can't actually ttc just yet until after my hysteroscopy, I'm just tracking my chart for reference purposes........it's not that I'm addicted to poas....honest :blush:Click to expand...

:rofl: I know what you mean! Me either..... ****whispers****last night I POAS for both opk and CBFM one and both came up positive right away! but I don't think I am addicted either! :blush:


----------



## BizyBee

Congrats Josie. What a fab birthday present! :happydance:

Good luck witht he results Megg.

Anne, hope they could get you in for the test and all goes well.

Sparkly, hoping for a peak soon. When is your hysteroscopy?


----------



## Sparkly

jonnanne3 said:


> Sparkly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jonnanne3 said:
> 
> 
> I got my peak this morning and a positive opk!!!!!!!!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> :happydance: yey!.....I'm so jealous.....I'm on cd11 and I'm still on low :growlmad: this is only the second cycle of using my cbfm and I got a peak on cd12 last time :shrug: I took soy this time, and it seems to delay my ov so maybe that's all it is......I'm not too bothered as we can't actually ttc just yet until after my hysteroscopy, I'm just tracking my chart for reference purposes........it's not that I'm addicted to poas....honest :blush:Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl: I know what you mean! Me either..... ****whispers****last night I POAS for both opk and CBFM one and both came up positive right away! but I don't think I am addicted either! :blush:Click to expand...

:rofl: nooooo, no addiction there at all..........####wanders off to to poas####:dohh:


----------



## Sparkly

BizyBee said:


> Sparkly, hoping for a peak soon. When is your hysteroscopy?

waiting for my date...should be within the next 3 weeks..fx'd :)


----------



## Dazed

Congrats Josie and good luck Megg!


----------



## jonnanne3

Dazed said:


> Congrats Josie and good luck Megg!

Hey dazed..... I see you are in Va. What parts? I am in Powhatan about 30 miles west of Richmond.


----------



## padbrat

Well well well ladies... I go AWOL for a few days to London and what happens????
A whole loads of great big bloomin BFP"S!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

WOW! Congratulations everyone ... that is so fab!! Can't believe it!

And Megg... you have beautiful ovaries... that is great too! LOL

Amos... take heart chick... it is hard, but we are all together.

Gotta wait until July before we can TTC... waiting is killing me! LOL


----------



## Smiler79

Hi ya. Dont mean to be a pain but i got my bfp on the 21st may not 21st MArch!

Vgibbs we can be bump buddies as we are due the same day!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mummytofour

OMG!! I just had to read thru over 8 pages just to catch up today!!!
Massive congrats to all the BFP's girls! We are most certainly on a roll now!!! Yay!
AFM I saw my RE on Monday and what a freaking waste of time that was!
I only got to see his registrar and she tested my blood AGAIN!!! She did however test for testosterone and androgens as I have all the symptoms of PCOS without the weight gain!
She said it was unlikely due to having 4 kids already though?!! WTF?!!

She then queried my DH as he has had a VR and chemo/radiotherapy. I then told her that was BEFORE we had kids!!! Duh!!!
I was told I would have to pay for IVF, which I don't want anyhow, because I have kids and am over 36. God sake.... All I want is an answer to why i'm no longer able to conceive!!! Arrrrrgh!!!

So....3 more day21 bloods to go aswell as referral yet again to fertility clinic at another hospital for urine tests and clomid. Bah!

I am a bloody whinging git at the moment if you hadn't noticed!!! LOL!!!


----------



## shaerichelle

Can you take my name off bfp list and add 3 :cry:


----------



## Mummytofour

So sorry Shannon. <<hugs>>


----------



## shaerichelle

Thank you. 

Im about ready to crawl into a hole.


----------



## puppymom32

Congrats Josie!!!

Had my bloods HCG was good 1983 but progesterone was really low. 6.9:( doc gave me progesterone supplments but worried it is too late. :( Getting second set of HCG's tomorrow.


----------



## puppymom32

So sorry Shannon. I'm sure I will be with you soon.


----------



## debgreasby

Hope the progesterone kicks in soon! xxx


----------



## shaerichelle

Amy :hugs: I hope not. praying for you.


----------



## roonsma

:hugs: sorry for you Shannon x


----------



## roonsma

Good luck Puppy :hugs:


----------



## debgreasby

Ok girls - 8 dpo tomorrow. Do i pee on FRER or Superdrug? Can't decide so i'm leaving it up to you lot!


----------



## Dazed

jonnanne3 said:


> Dazed said:
> 
> 
> Congrats Josie and good luck Megg!
> 
> Hey dazed..... I see you are in Va. What parts? I am in Powhatan about 30 miles west of Richmond.Click to expand...

I am in Portsmouth. Its about 2 hours from where you are I would guess.


----------



## Megg33k

padbrat said:


> Well well well ladies... I go AWOL for a few days to London and what happens????
> A whole loads of great big bloomin BFP"S!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> WOW! Congratulations everyone ... that is so fab!! Can't believe it!
> 
> And Megg... you have beautiful ovaries... that is great too! LOL
> 
> Amos... take heart chick... it is hard, but we are all together.
> 
> Gotta wait until July before we can TTC... waiting is killing me! LOL

Thanks! :) LOL

Ugh @ your wait! :hugs: We'll get you through it!



Smiler79 said:


> Hi ya. Dont mean to be a pain but i got my bfp on the 21st may not 21st MArch!
> 
> Vgibbs we can be bump buddies as we are due the same day!!!!!!!!

I feel SO silly! Sorry, hun! My bad! :hugs: Changing it now!



Mummytofour said:


> OMG!! I just had to read thru over 8 pages just to catch up today!!!
> Massive congrats to all the BFP's girls! We are most certainly on a roll now!!! Yay!
> AFM I saw my RE on Monday and what a freaking waste of time that was!
> I only got to see his registrar and she tested my blood AGAIN!!! She did however test for testosterone and androgens as I have all the symptoms of PCOS without the weight gain!
> She said it was unlikely due to having 4 kids already though?!! WTF?!!
> 
> She then queried my DH as he has had a VR and chemo/radiotherapy. I then told her that was BEFORE we had kids!!! Duh!!!
> I was told I would have to pay for IVF, which I don't want anyhow, because I have kids and am over 36. God sake.... All I want is an answer to why i'm no longer able to conceive!!! Arrrrrgh!!!
> 
> So....3 more day21 bloods to go aswell as referral yet again to fertility clinic at another hospital for urine tests and clomid. Bah!
> 
> I am a bloody whinging git at the moment if you hadn't noticed!!! LOL!!!

Blah! Sounds less than awesome! But you might still get something out of it that helps you! :)



shaerichelle said:


> Can you take my name off bfp list and add 3 :cry:

:hugs: I'm sorry, honey! :cry:



puppymom32 said:


> Congrats Josie!!!
> 
> Had my bloods HCG was good 1983 but progesterone was really low. 6.9:( doc gave me progesterone supplments but worried it is too late. :( Getting second set of HCG's tomorrow.

Ooh! HCG is great! Progesterone could be worse! I think that might have been enough to let it hold on until you got the supplements! Everything crossed for you, sweetie! :hugs:



debgreasby said:


> Ok girls - 8 dpo tomorrow. Do i pee on FRER or Superdrug? Can't decide so i'm leaving it up to you lot!

Uhm... FRER! :)

AFM... My doc comes in at 3pm today (3.5 hours), so I should hear something from them around then or slightly after! I don't know what I'm hoping for anymore, tbh!


----------



## debgreasby

Posted a poll so as not to clutter this thread! Please vote!!!


----------



## shaerichelle

Good Luck Megg.

I say superdrug Deb.

On my way to the docs.
Thanks roonsma


----------



## Sparkly

:hugs: for Shannon, I'm so sorry hun xxx

puppy, thinking of you xx


----------



## jonnanne3

Shannon :hugs: I am so sorry! :hugs: 

Puppy.... Those are fantastic numbers! :happydance: 

Dazed.... Yeah you are about 2 hours from me! Nice to meet you neighbor! Someone so close! :hi:


----------



## jonnanne3

Just a quick updaye as I am getting ready to walk out the door. I have a appt at 240 for my post coital test. I will post as soon as I can. My hubby and I have an appt this evening, so it may be late. But I will post ASAP. :hugs: Wish me luck!


----------



## debgreasby

Good luck!


----------



## puppymom32

jonnanne3 said:


> Just a quick updaye as I am getting ready to walk out the door. I have a appt at 240 for my post coital test. I will post as soon as I can. My hubby and I have an appt this evening, so it may be late. But I will post ASAP. :hugs: Wish me luck!

Anne,
Hope they find some answers for you. Big:hugs:


----------



## hb1

Shaerichelle - I am terribly sorry lovely :( 

Puppymom - keeping fingers crossed for you...

hx


----------



## Vickieh1981

jonnanne3 said:


> I got my peak this morning and a positive opk!!!!!!!!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: I am calling the doctor this morning to see if I can get in today to do the post coital test as we bd'd last night. I knew it was coming, the ewcm was in full force and my ovaries are achy! I will keep you all updated! :hugs:

YEY We can almost be cycle buddies then - I reckon I am going to ovulate tonight.



shaerichelle said:


> Can you take my name off bfp list and add 3 :cry:

I'm so sorry hun.



puppymom32 said:


> Congrats Josie!!!
> 
> Had my bloods HCG was good 1983 but progesterone was really low. 6.9:( doc gave me progesterone supplments but worried it is too late. :( Getting second set of HCG's tomorrow.

Good HCG Levels. I am sure you will be fine until the supplements kick in.



debgreasby said:


> Ok girls - 8 dpo tomorrow. Do i pee on FRER or Superdrug? Can't decide so i'm leaving it up to you lot!

FRER



jonnanne3 said:


> Just a quick updaye as I am getting ready to walk out the door. I have a appt at 240 for my post coital test. I will post as soon as I can. My hubby and I have an appt this evening, so it may be late. But I will post ASAP. :hugs: Wish me luck!

Good luck hun.


----------



## Razcox

Shaerichelle - So sorry hun :hug:

Puppymom - Will be keeping everything crossed for you and that the bean holding on in there x

jonnanne3 - Goodluck tonight x

debgreasby - I say a FRER as well, good luck hun

AFM - 13DPO so AF due tomorrow and will be the first since the MC. Temps have gone down a bit from 37 to 36.8 but seem to have leveled out the last couple of days at that. Will see what tomorrow brings if the temps go down to 36.6 then i know the :witch: is coming!


----------



## puppymom32

Thanks Razcox hope the witch stays away and temps stay up.


----------



## Josiejo

Well girls, I've just done another FRER and the line is even darker than this mornings, so it's definately a :bfp: :happydance: I've put a photo of the test in my journal if anyone wants to see.

I feel really bad posting my happy news, with so many of you lovely ladies being heartbroken at the moment .... I'm praying that you all get your sticky beans very soon and I also hope mine is sticky this time.

Jo xx


----------



## debgreasby

Josiejo said:


> Well girls, I've just done another FRER and the line is even darker than this mornings, so it's definately a :bfp: :happydance: I've put a photo of the test in my journal if anyone wants to see.
> 
> I feel really bad posting my happy news, with so many of you lovely ladies being heartbroken at the moment .... I'm praying that you all get your sticky beans very soon and I also hope mine is sticky this time.
> 
> Jo xx

Going to look now!


----------



## VGibs

shaerichelle said:


> Can you take my name off bfp list and add 3 :cry:

Awwww honey :( Im so sorry. I wish I could just hug you tight and pat your back.


----------



## shaerichelle

Thank you. Whats worse is my midwife told me it was a false positive. There is no way she said that my levels could be that low already. I dont think they ever got that high. But you know what I know my body. Ugh.

I hate today.

Congrats Josiejo:)


----------



## VGibs

shaerichelle said:


> Thank you. Whats worse is my midwife told me it was a false positive. There is no way she said that my levels could be that low already. I dont think they ever got that high. But you know what I know my body. Ugh.
> 
> I hate today.
> 
> Congrats Josiejo:)

So you think it was a chemical maybe???


----------



## dawny690

So sorry shannon :hugs:

Amy excellent numbers hope the progesterone kicks in soon :D

Megg let us know as soon as poss hope everything is ok xxxx


----------



## shaerichelle

VGibs. I would be 6 weeks tomorrow. Is that considered a chemical?


----------



## Megg33k

Josiejo said:


> Well girls, I've just done another FRER and the line is even darker than this mornings, so it's definately a :bfp: :happydance: I've put a photo of the test in my journal if anyone wants to see.
> 
> I feel really bad posting my happy news, with so many of you lovely ladies being heartbroken at the moment .... I'm praying that you all get your sticky beans very soon and I also hope mine is sticky this time.
> 
> Jo xx

Don't you dare feel bad posting good news! This thread is about the hope that comes along with good news! I'm heartbroken, and I'm still :cloud9: for you!!! :hugs:



dawny690 said:


> So sorry shannon :hugs:
> 
> Amy excellent numbers hope the progesterone kicks in soon :D
> 
> Megg let us know as soon as poss hope everything is ok xxxx

I will let you know as soon as I hear! Grr @ them not calling me back yet!


----------



## puppymom32

Megg hope they let u know something soon. waiting is killing me.


----------



## jonnanne3

I am so sorry I am so late. We had to leave as soon as I got home because we had a appt. 
Well ladies I went to my FS and he did the post coital........ It basicly was a pap smear with a transvaginal scan. Well, first he said my ewcm was fantastic! Then he took a sample to look at under the microscope. Then he did the scan and I have a 23 mm follicle on my left side!!!!!!!!!! :happydance: Well he took the sample and looked at it under the scope to make sure my ewcm wasn't hostile and that that dh's swimmers were swimming in the right direction. Well they looked great! And best of all was I got to see them!!!!!!!!!!!! It was amazing and kinda gross all at the same time! :rofl: Pretty cool!


----------



## puppymom32

anne,
Glad all was well. Hope those spermy meet that egg.


----------



## BizyBee

Sorry Shannon. :cry: :hugs:

Anne, glad everything looked good!


----------



## Vickieh1981

shaerichelle said:


> VGibs. I would be 6 weeks tomorrow. Is that considered a chemical?

After I had my 5 week loss I looked up what a chemical was an it was any pregnancy that if scanned would be too early to see a heartbeat which is 6 weeks onwards so I think before 6 weeks.

I hate the term - I think it really puts down what you have actually been through.


----------



## TripleB

Anne that sounds amazing! Like a real life documentary! Hope those swimmers find that great egg!

Congrats josiejo, always nice to have some good news.

So sorry Shannon.

xxx


----------



## SunShyn2205

Shaerichelle - So sorry, a CP is just as awful as a mcc, as we still feel great loss after both, there's not much to one can say to ease the pain, but know you have tons of support in here with all of Us.! :hugs: 

Puppymom - Ill pray for you and your bean! fxd![-o&lt;

jonnanne3 - Goodluck hope you catch your eggy :flower:

Megg-:hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

puppymom32 said:


> Megg hope they let u know something soon. waiting is killing me.

Sorry! I didn't get home until about 2am! I was watching "Invention of Lying" and playing charades, tbh! :rofl:



jonnanne3 said:


> I am so sorry I am so late. We had to leave as soon as I got home because we had a appt.
> Well ladies I went to my FS and he did the post coital........ It basicly was a pap smear with a transvaginal scan. Well, first he said my ewcm was fantastic! Then he took a sample to look at under the microscope. Then he did the scan and I have a 23 mm follicle on my left side!!!!!!!!!! :happydance: Well he took the sample and looked at it under the scope to make sure my ewcm wasn't hostile and that that dh's swimmers were swimming in the right direction. Well they looked great! And best of all was I got to see them!!!!!!!!!!!! It was amazing and kinda gross all at the same time! :rofl: Pretty cool!

That sounds SO cool! :)

AFM... My ANA came back negative. So, I get the impression that means no autoimmune disease! Yay! :)

HCG was also negative... Shocking @ CD6... Official earliest testing EVER! :rofl:


----------



## Razcox

Jonnanne3 - Sounds really interesting and would be the sort of thing i would think was pretty cool as weel. Its great news about the results as well.

josiejo - Congrates on the good news wishing you a very H & H 9 months ahead :hug:

AFM - Temps have gone down to 36.74 so only just above the cover line and my CM is stained a wee bit. The :witch: is on her way in the next day or so i feel. I know it prob for the best to have an AF after a MC but its still a bit crappy. Had a rough night last night as well so hope everyone doesnt mind if i vent a wee bit?

When i first joined the forum i became part of a TTC group and it was a really nice group. Now however i am the only one that is still about and TTC everyone else has there baby or is in 3rd tri. After the first loss with every new person that moved on while i was happy for them it sent a little stab of pain to my heart. Since then with every failure and the new loss its been getting harder and harder to fight back against the jealously and bitterness that threatens to engulf and darken my soul. Last night i read that one girl is now expecting her 2nd while i am still trying to have my first and it was just too much and really upset me. I know i should be happy for her but it justs so hard to see others get what you so desprately want, my mind is screaming its not fair and when is it going to be my turn? Wheres my baby? Last night i really had just had enough of it all. Then i feel ashamed at myself for feeling this way.

Sorry for the long post but i just needed to get it of my chest with people that will understand.


----------



## debgreasby

:hug: Razcox. Vent away, it's what we're here for xxx


----------



## dawny690

Yay megg what steps they taking next? xxxx


----------



## Megg33k

Razcox said:


> Jonnanne3 - Sounds really interesting and would be the sort of thing i would think was pretty cool as weel. Its great news about the results as well.
> 
> josiejo - Congrates on the good news wishing you a very H & H 9 months ahead :hug:
> 
> AFM - Temps have gone down to 36.74 so only just above the cover line and my CM is stained a wee bit. The :witch: is on her way in the next day or so i feel. I know it prob for the best to have an AF after a MC but its still a bit crappy. Had a rough night last night as well so hope everyone doesnt mind if i vent a wee bit?
> 
> When i first joined the forum i became part of a TTC group and it was a really nice group. Now however i am the only one that is still about and TTC everyone else has there baby or is in 3rd tri. After the first loss with every new person that moved on while i was happy for them it sent a little stab of pain to my heart. Since then with every failure and the new loss its been getting harder and harder to fight back against the jealously and bitterness that threatens to engulf and darken my soul. Last night i read that one girl is now expecting her 2nd while i am still trying to have my first and it was just too much and really upset me. I know i should be happy for her but it justs so hard to see others get what you so desprately want, my mind is screaming its not fair and when is it going to be my turn? Wheres my baby? Last night i really had just had enough of it all. Then i feel ashamed at myself for feeling this way.
> 
> Sorry for the long post but i just needed to get it of my chest with people that will understand.

I understand! 100%! I used to see pregnant women or people with babies and think "aww... that's sweet." Now I can't help but hear my brain screaming "Oh my god, I fucking hate you!" Obviously, I don't feel that way for the ladies in here. But, people I don't know in the store and stuff... I could just punch them in the throat for having what I want, tbh! Vent away!



dawny690 said:


> Yay megg what steps they taking next? xxxx

Next step is doctor's appointment tomorrow at 1:30pm my time (7:30pm Brit time) to discuss further. Honestly, I don't know. We only made it about half way through the list of blood work that I wanted done. So, maybe some more of those tests? I really think its going to come down to my 7dpo progesterone test... and I just can't have it done yet. I would be surprised if I pass that one!


----------



## dawny690

Megan dont be so down on yourself babe you have a fab dr who is happy to do your tests and you will get to 7dpo im sure of it im that sure I would put money on it if I was a betting woman :lol: let us know how you get on xxxx


----------



## Megg33k

dawny690 said:


> Megan dont be so down on yourself babe you have a fab dr who is happy to do your tests and you will get to 7dpo im sure of it im that sure I would put money on it if I was a betting woman :lol: let us know how you get on xxxx

Aww! :hugs: Thank yoU!!! Re-reading my post, it does sound kind of down... but it actually wasn't! LOL I'm really excited that someone is doing these tests, and I'm totally okay with the prospect of failing my 7dpo progesterone test. I'm almost excited to fail it. It would explain a lot of things and its easy to fix! I'm just annoyed that I likely have about 16-17 days left before 7dpo! I'm not a patient woman! :haha: I'm also very happy that I probably don't have an autoimmune disease. I was pretty scared about that. Hell, things might be looking up for me, atm! You all will definitely know anything I know soon after I find out... unless I'm watching a really good movie and playing charades! Then it might take several hours! :winkwink:

P.S. Ovaries are already cramping a tiny bit after 2nd dose of soy. I forgot how much I both loved and hated that sensation!


----------



## aussiettc

Megg33k said:


> puppymom32 said:
> 
> 
> Megg hope they let u know something soon. waiting is killing me.
> 
> Sorry! I didn't get home until about 2am! I was watching "Invention of Lying" and playing charades, tbh! :rofl:
> 
> 
> 
> jonnanne3 said:
> 
> 
> I am so sorry I am so late. We had to leave as soon as I got home because we had a appt.
> Well ladies I went to my FS and he did the post coital........ It basicly was a pap smear with a transvaginal scan. Well, first he said my ewcm was fantastic! Then he took a sample to look at under the microscope. Then he did the scan and I have a 23 mm follicle on my left side!!!!!!!!!! :happydance: Well he took the sample and looked at it under the scope to make sure my ewcm wasn't hostile and that that dh's swimmers were swimming in the right direction. Well they looked great! And best of all was I got to see them!!!!!!!!!!!! It was amazing and kinda gross all at the same time! :rofl: Pretty cool!Click to expand...
> 
> That sounds SO cool! :)
> 
> AFM... My ANA came back negative. So, I get the impression that means no autoimmune disease! Yay! :)
> 
> HCG was also negative... Shocking @ CD6... Official earliest testing EVER! :rofl:Click to expand...

Joanne - glad things seem to be going well and it would of been cool to see DH's spermies 

Megg - cant wait to hear your latest update on the next visit to your DR.


----------



## Vickieh1981

Razcox said:


> Jonnanne3 - Sounds really interesting and would be the sort of thing i would think was pretty cool as weel. Its great news about the results as well.
> 
> josiejo - Congrates on the good news wishing you a very H & H 9 months ahead :hug:
> 
> AFM - Temps have gone down to 36.74 so only just above the cover line and my CM is stained a wee bit. The :witch: is on her way in the next day or so i feel. I know it prob for the best to have an AF after a MC but its still a bit crappy. Had a rough night last night as well so hope everyone doesnt mind if i vent a wee bit?
> 
> When i first joined the forum i became part of a TTC group and it was a really nice group. Now however i am the only one that is still about and TTC everyone else has there baby or is in 3rd tri. After the first loss with every new person that moved on while i was happy for them it sent a little stab of pain to my heart. Since then with every failure and the new loss its been getting harder and harder to fight back against the jealously and bitterness that threatens to engulf and darken my soul. Last night i read that one girl is now expecting her 2nd while i am still trying to have my first and it was just too much and really upset me. I know i should be happy for her but it justs so hard to see others get what you so desprately want, my mind is screaming its not fair and when is it going to be my turn? Wheres my baby? Last night i really had just had enough of it all. Then i feel ashamed at myself for feeling this way.
> 
> Sorry for the long post but i just needed to get it of my chest with people that will understand.

SOrry hun, it's horrid when you know she is on her way. I know what you mean. I am happy for people when they are pregnant but I am so terribly jealous of them and every time my period arrives I get so angry because I should be enjoying her kicks not ttc again.



Megg33k said:


> dawny690 said:
> 
> 
> Megan dont be so down on yourself babe you have a fab dr who is happy to do your tests and you will get to 7dpo im sure of it im that sure I would put money on it if I was a betting woman :lol: let us know how you get on xxxx
> 
> Aww! :hugs: Thank yoU!!! Re-reading my post, it does sound kind of down... but it actually wasn't! LOL I'm really excited that someone is doing these tests, and I'm totally okay with the prospect of failing my 7dpo progesterone test. I'm almost excited to fail it. It would explain a lot of things and its easy to fix! I'm just annoyed that I likely have about 16-17 days left before 7dpo! I'm not a patient woman! :haha: I'm also very happy that I probably don't have an autoimmune disease. I was pretty scared about that. Hell, things might be looking up for me, atm! You all will definitely know anything I know soon after I find out... unless I'm watching a really good movie and playing charades! Then it might take several hours! :winkwink:
> 
> P.S. Ovaries are already cramping a tiny bit after 2nd dose of soy. I forgot how much I both loved and hated that sensation!Click to expand...

Hope that means that ovaries are gearing up.


----------



## Nixilix

Sorry bout af hun xx

afm, think she has a fist class ticket to me. Bfn (since 6dpo) haha! So just gonna wait it out for her now. Got a weekend away in Barcelona in 8 days so least that will keep me cheery if she comes. 

Xxxxxx


----------



## aussiettc

megg - i think you and i could be on par cycle length wise. But i think i'm behind you testing wise i have to have a 7dpo test done next cycle so i got at leas another 30 to 40 days wait.

Hopefully i only have another 14 days untill i get a BFP or the witch arrives. Then i've got about 27 days to wait to do my 7dpo tests.


----------



## puppymom32

Ok so my midwife just called and the numbers they gave me yesterday were from my 2009 ectopic. My real numbers were HCG 155 and progesterone 10.7 so much better than 6.9 talk about freaking out for a day. and the HCG is normal for being so early. They are gonna retake them today and see if they double and I'm gonna stay on the progesterone just to make sure and make it go up more. So releaved.


----------



## shaerichelle

Awesome Amy.


----------



## Amos2009

Geez Amy....Don't they know what they are doing to us?? lol......So glad your progesterone is better!!! Fingers crossed for today's numbers to double!!


----------



## shaerichelle

Thanks Sunsyn and BizzyBee.

Razcox, I feel that way now more than ever. My mom decided to show me pictures of my nephew that is just over a year old yesterday. I am so brokenhearted and I love my nephew but didnt care to see them. I dont even want to go to the grocery store today I am not sure how I will handle it to be honest.


----------



## puppymom32

Amos2009 said:


> Geez Amy....Don't they know what they are doing to us?? lol......So glad your progesterone is better!!! Fingers crossed for today's numbers to double!!

I know right get it together a little bit there or something I have enough stress on my own without them creating more. LOL


----------



## Sparkly

puppymom32 said:


> Ok so my midwife just called and the numbers they gave me yesterday were from my 2009 ectopic. My real numbers were HCG 155 and progesterone 10.7 so much better than 6.9 talk about freaking out for a day. and the HCG is normal for being so early. They are gonna retake them today and see if they double and I'm gonna stay on the progesterone just to make sure and make it go up more. So releaved.

:shrug: honestly.....talk about stressing you out for no reason!!!! good to hear hun xxx


----------



## Sparkly

shaerichelle said:


> Razcox, I feel that way now more than ever. My mom decided to show me pictures of my nephew that is just over a year old yesterday. I am so brokenhearted and I love my nephew but didnt care to see them. I dont even want to go to the grocery store today I am not sure how I will handle it to be honest.

:hugs: Shannon, we all know how it feels hun, others sometimes don't realise the things that hurt us. A week after my m/c my Mum started showing me all the new cute little newborn clothes she had bought for my nephew who is due next month.....I just turned away and looked at my DH, it was all I could do not to break down there and then...she got the hint, and removed the clothes! Similar has been done with scan piccies of said nephew....I love my Dad...but walked out of the room leaving him stood holding the pic alone...I just couldn't handle it at the time!

You're strong hunny you can get through this xxx


----------



## shaerichelle

Thank you honey. My mom didnt get any hints.

I just wish Af would come so I can get this part over with. Ugh.

You gals are such great support.


----------



## Sparkly

Sometimes I wish I could just reach through my laptop and give you all a hug :hug:


----------



## VGibs

Im hugging my computer monitor...can anyone feel it??? LOL


----------



## shaerichelle

lol Is that what that was.

I agree because no one else really understands what we are going through.


----------



## Josiejo

Hello ladies .... good news, my progesterone levels are in. I've posted them in my journal rather than cluttering up the forum (also another bfp photo). Amy, I've posted a message in your journal too .......... so relieved for you love xx


----------



## BizyBee

:hugs: Razcox

That's great Amy. Sorry you had a scare!


----------



## shaerichelle

Just thought we could all use some :dust:


----------



## Megg33k

aussiettc said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> puppymom32 said:
> 
> 
> Megg hope they let u know something soon. waiting is killing me.
> 
> Sorry! I didn't get home until about 2am! I was watching "Invention of Lying" and playing charades, tbh! :rofl:
> 
> 
> 
> jonnanne3 said:
> 
> 
> I am so sorry I am so late. We had to leave as soon as I got home because we had a appt.
> Well ladies I went to my FS and he did the post coital........ It basicly was a pap smear with a transvaginal scan. Well, first he said my ewcm was fantastic! Then he took a sample to look at under the microscope. Then he did the scan and I have a 23 mm follicle on my left side!!!!!!!!!! :happydance: Well he took the sample and looked at it under the scope to make sure my ewcm wasn't hostile and that that dh's swimmers were swimming in the right direction. Well they looked great! And best of all was I got to see them!!!!!!!!!!!! It was amazing and kinda gross all at the same time! :rofl: Pretty cool!Click to expand...
> 
> That sounds SO cool! :)
> 
> AFM... My ANA came back negative. So, I get the impression that means no autoimmune disease! Yay! :)
> 
> HCG was also negative... Shocking @ CD6... Official earliest testing EVER! :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> Joanne - glad things seem to be going well and it would of been cool to see DH's spermies
> 
> Megg - cant wait to hear your latest update on the next visit to your DR.Click to expand...

Uhm... update at the bottom... got excited too soon! :(



Vickieh1981 said:


> Razcox said:
> 
> 
> Jonnanne3 - Sounds really interesting and would be the sort of thing i would think was pretty cool as weel. Its great news about the results as well.
> 
> josiejo - Congrates on the good news wishing you a very H & H 9 months ahead :hug:
> 
> AFM - Temps have gone down to 36.74 so only just above the cover line and my CM is stained a wee bit. The :witch: is on her way in the next day or so i feel. I know it prob for the best to have an AF after a MC but its still a bit crappy. Had a rough night last night as well so hope everyone doesnt mind if i vent a wee bit?
> 
> When i first joined the forum i became part of a TTC group and it was a really nice group. Now however i am the only one that is still about and TTC everyone else has there baby or is in 3rd tri. After the first loss with every new person that moved on while i was happy for them it sent a little stab of pain to my heart. Since then with every failure and the new loss its been getting harder and harder to fight back against the jealously and bitterness that threatens to engulf and darken my soul. Last night i read that one girl is now expecting her 2nd while i am still trying to have my first and it was just too much and really upset me. I know i should be happy for her but it justs so hard to see others get what you so desprately want, my mind is screaming its not fair and when is it going to be my turn? Wheres my baby? Last night i really had just had enough of it all. Then i feel ashamed at myself for feeling this way.
> 
> Sorry for the long post but i just needed to get it of my chest with people that will understand.
> 
> SOrry hun, it's horrid when you know she is on her way. I know what you mean. I am happy for people when they are pregnant but I am so terribly jealous of them and every time my period arrives I get so angry because I should be enjoying her kicks not ttc again.
> 
> 
> 
> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dawny690 said:
> 
> 
> Megan dont be so down on yourself babe you have a fab dr who is happy to do your tests and you will get to 7dpo im sure of it im that sure I would put money on it if I was a betting woman :lol: let us know how you get on xxxxClick to expand...
> 
> Aww! :hugs: Thank yoU!!! Re-reading my post, it does sound kind of down... but it actually wasn't! LOL I'm really excited that someone is doing these tests, and I'm totally okay with the prospect of failing my 7dpo progesterone test. I'm almost excited to fail it. It would explain a lot of things and its easy to fix! I'm just annoyed that I likely have about 16-17 days left before 7dpo! I'm not a patient woman! :haha: I'm also very happy that I probably don't have an autoimmune disease. I was pretty scared about that. Hell, things might be looking up for me, atm! You all will definitely know anything I know soon after I find out... unless I'm watching a really good movie and playing charades! Then it might take several hours! :winkwink:
> 
> P.S. Ovaries are already cramping a tiny bit after 2nd dose of soy. I forgot how much I both loved and hated that sensation!Click to expand...
> 
> Hope that means that ovaries are gearing up.Click to expand...

Definitely *should* mean that! LOL



aussiettc said:


> megg - i think you and i could be on par cycle length wise. But i think i'm behind you testing wise i have to have a 7dpo test done next cycle so i got at leas another 30 to 40 days wait.
> 
> Hopefully i only have another 14 days untill i get a BFP or the witch arrives. Then i've got about 27 days to wait to do my 7dpo tests.

Yep, my test will likely be on CD23. That's a good 16 days away still! *sigh*



puppymom32 said:


> Ok so my midwife just called and the numbers they gave me yesterday were from my 2009 ectopic. My real numbers were HCG 155 and progesterone 10.7 so much better than 6.9 talk about freaking out for a day. and the HCG is normal for being so early. They are gonna retake them today and see if they double and I'm gonna stay on the progesterone just to make sure and make it go up more. So releaved.

:happydance:



Sparkly said:


> Sometimes I wish I could just reach through my laptop and give you all a hug :hug:

Me too!



VGibs said:


> Im hugging my computer monitor...can anyone feel it??? LOL

I wondered what was going on! Thanks! :flower:



Josiejo said:


> Hello ladies .... good news, my progesterone levels are in. I've posted them in my journal rather than cluttering up the forum (also another bfp photo). Amy, I've posted a message in your journal too .......... so relieved for you love xx

Saw it! :yipee:



shaerichelle said:


> Just thought we could all use some :dust:

I could use to roll around in some... maybe even snort a bit of it if it would help!

So, negative ANA doesn't rule out ALL autoimmune diseases. It only ruled out SOME autoimmune diseases! That's what I get for listening to the nurse instead of waiting to talk to my doctor. Now we're testing for others, checking AGAIN for PCOS, and trying to rule out a pituitary tumor! Bloods tomorrow... again!

Advice: If I want a blood test to try and catch my LH surge before O and I usually O around CD16, when should I get it done? I'm going to see if I can convince her to check for it! Hell, I'd love an u/s of my ovaries at about CD14!


----------



## WannaB

Oh tricky one, in reality most people you see get the surge the day before, perhaps bloods taken late the day before O??? How long is a piece of string I guess??!!:dohh:


----------



## Megg33k

WannaB said:


> Oh tricky one, in reality most people you see get the surge the day before, perhaps bloods taken late the day before O??? How long is a piece of string I guess??!!:dohh:

That's the shit part... I can't guarantee that I'll even O on CD16. In fact, I can almost guarantee that I WON'T if I try and get the test done... just to spite me! Maybe I can get her to schedule an u/s for CD12! That would give me a good idea about my follicles and probable O date. I really just want to know what my blood LH level is at surge so I can take an OPK and compare, iykwim? Hard evidence that the OPK and LH #'s do or do not match!


----------



## WannaB

Well my u/s on cd10 showed the follies pretty clearly and I O'd cd15 I think on that cycle, that was the one before this one, so cd12 should reveal all!


----------



## Megg33k

Woohoo! I'll beg! I'll do it under the guise of re-checking me for PCOS! :winkwink:


----------



## shaerichelle

Do it:) That would be great to see your ovaries!


----------



## Megg33k

Well... I've seen my ovaries! I've seen them plenty of times! But, I am going to see if I can get one scheduled for CD12. I really don't want to make an appointment just to get it scheduled. I wonder if she's fax it in based on a phone call? We'll see what I can get done! I'll post pics of my follies if I get it done!


----------



## SunShyn2205

Sparkly said:


> shaerichelle said:
> 
> 
> Razcox, I feel that way now more than ever. My mom decided to show me pictures of my nephew that is just over a year old yesterday. I am so brokenhearted and I love my nephew but didnt care to see them. I dont even want to go to the grocery store today I am not sure how I will handle it to be honest.
> 
> :hugs: Shannon, we all know how it feels hun, others sometimes don't realise the things that hurt us. A week after my m/c my Mum started showing me all the new cute little newborn clothes she had bought for my nephew who is due next month.....I just turned away and looked at my DH, it was all I could do not to break down there and then...she got the hint, and removed the clothes! Similar has been done with scan piccies of said nephew....I love my Dad...but walked out of the room leaving him stood holding the pic alone...I just couldn't handle it at the time!
> 
> You're strong hunny you can get through this xxxClick to expand...

Its so weird to hear similar stories (sometimes before i came here, i felt like i was the only one that felt that way), I can completely relate. 

I have 5 siblings and all have 2 or more children (except my 13 year old sister, she better wait lol), and every time we have family gatherings I get the "Christina, why dont you guys hurry up and have a baby already" its like they completely forgot we been trying for years, and have had losses, and that i have a hard time carrying. Sometimes I get a little snappy but if it was that simple I would probably would have a handful of kids by now?! err!!:cry:
and and 1 week after my MC in sept.09 I had previously agree to through my sisters her baby shower, talk about wanting to find a closet and hide in, I felt awful for feeling that way i was really excited to have nephew. Sometimes it hurts and its ok to feel the way, its part of the healing process. :hugs:


----------



## SunShyn2205

Puppy - what a relief! :happydance:

Josie-:happydance:

Megg- Thats some what great news, I hope you get all your prayers answered soon!:hugs:

razcox-:hugs:

shaerichelle::hugs:
And LOTS OF BABY DUST to Everyone
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## WannaB

Ooo Meggles we can take one of those nasty mcs down too cant we since shaerichelle's wasnt one??? Hate that those bloody faulty hpts put her through all this stress and grief for no good reason!:growlmad:


----------



## Razcox

Puppymom - so glad the numbers are good but so sorry they put you through all that stress xxx

Thanks for all the understanding guys, i think we all have good and bad days still so its so nice to have a bit of cyber support on the bad ones. Today i have picked myself up and i am ready to move onto this cycle of TTC. Ordered my softcups, preseed and CBFM sticks so as soon as AF is gone we can get busy. At the min she is here with a vengence and while i am not in pain (touch wood) i am bleeding ALOT, TMI but i got up this morning and it was too much for my nighttime towel and blood was running down my legs!!! :wacko: So much for a lighter AF the 1st time after my MMC . . .


----------



## puppymom32

Well not good for me beta's didnt double. They only went from 155-190 in 48 hrs. Still not sure if it is just a mc or an ectopic gonna get betas done again tomorrow to see what is goin on but this is me pretty much done with this pregnancy. Still no bleeding but didnt really have that with my ectopics until much later.


----------



## jonnanne3

puppymom32 said:


> Well not good for me beta's didnt double. They only went from 155-190 in 48 hrs. Still not sure if it is just a mc or an ectopic gonna get betas done again tomorrow to see what is goin on but this is me pretty much done with this pregnancy. Still no bleeding but didnt really have that with my ectopics until much later.

:hugs: I hope it's good news. :hugs:


----------



## Mummytofour

Oh puppymom, I hope it's just a glitch and your numbers soar for the next test! <<<big hugs>>>


----------



## shaerichelle

Yup take it down. I am not sure if I had one or not, or what the hell is going on with my damn body. Ill take it off of my sig soon too. 

WannaB ..that was three tests that gave me faint lines and then one gave me a darker line that everyone could see. It is weird.


----------



## Vickieh1981

shaerichelle said:


> Yup take it down. I am not sure if I had one or not, or what the hell is going on with my damn body. Ill take it off of my sig soon too.
> 
> WannaB ..that was three tests that gave me faint lines and then one gave me a darker line that everyone could see. It is weird.

What is making you think that you didn't have a loss hun?


----------



## Megg33k

Razcox said:


> Puppymom - so glad the numbers are good but so sorry they put you through all that stress xxx
> 
> Thanks for all the understanding guys, i think we all have good and bad days still so its so nice to have a bit of cyber support on the bad ones. Today i have picked myself up and i am ready to move onto this cycle of TTC. Ordered my softcups, preseed and CBFM sticks so as soon as AF is gone we can get busy. At the min she is here with a vengence and while i am not in pain (touch wood) i am bleeding ALOT, TMI but i got up this morning and it was too much for my nighttime towel and blood was running down my legs!!! :wacko: So much for a lighter AF the 1st time after my MMC . . .

:hugs:



puppymom32 said:


> Well not good for me beta's didnt double. They only went from 155-190 in 48 hrs. Still not sure if it is just a mc or an ectopic gonna get betas done again tomorrow to see what is goin on but this is me pretty much done with this pregnancy. Still no bleeding but didnt really have that with my ectopics until much later.

Hoping that its still okay, love! :hugs:



shaerichelle said:


> Yup take it down. I am not sure if I had one or not, or what the hell is going on with my damn body. Ill take it off of my sig soon too.
> 
> WannaB ..that was three tests that gave me faint lines and then one gave me a darker line that everyone could see. It is weird.

Okay, hun! Will do! :hugs:


----------



## VGibs

I am sooooo annoyed with the mutha effin lab right now....I went in to get my bloods done on wednesday and for some reason they had me take a urine test. Im like WTF??? So I did it anyways and just thought they knew what they were doing. So I called my dr's office today to find out if the results had come back and she tells me "well they were supposed to do a blood test and check your levels" I KNEW THAT! Then goes "well I will have to give this to the doctor and see what she wants done" GRRRRR I want my damn levels! I keep having these cramps on either side of my pelvis and now every single little twinge is making me go " OMG ITS A MC!!!!" Im stressing myself into loosing this baby....I am just sooo angry!!!!


----------



## Megg33k

Vickieh1981 said:


> shaerichelle said:
> 
> 
> Yup take it down. I am not sure if I had one or not, or what the hell is going on with my damn body. Ill take it off of my sig soon too.
> 
> WannaB ..that was three tests that gave me faint lines and then one gave me a darker line that everyone could see. It is weird.
> 
> What is making you think that you didn't have a loss hun?Click to expand...

Her blood work came back showing her LH at ovulatory peak levels... which strongly suggests that she hasn't even ovulated yet and couldn't have been pregnant. FF also took the crosshairs off her chart. So, it would seem that the blood work is speaking the truth. Very late ovulation is common for her, so it seems really likely that there was something wonky with the tests. Damn stupid tests! I hate how they mess with us!

Shan - If you're reading this... I hope I didn't step out of bounds by answering. I just thought you might be taking a break from BnB since I haven't seen you on today! :hugs:



VGibs said:


> I am sooooo annoyed with the mutha effin lab right now....I went in to get my bloods done on wednesday and for some reason they had me take a urine test. Im like WTF??? So I did it anyways and just thought they knew what they were doing. So I called my dr's office today to find out if the results had come back and she tells me "well they were supposed to do a blood test and check your levels" I KNEW THAT! Then goes "well I will have to give this to the doctor and see what she wants done" GRRRRR I want my damn levels! I keep having these cramps on either side of my pelvis and now every single little twinge is making me go " OMG ITS A MC!!!!" Im stressing myself into loosing this baby....I am just sooo angry!!!!

:hugs: honey! I hate how they get things screwed up like that! :(

AFM.. Went for bloods again today!

This is fun! Posted at the hospital I go to for my testing! Who wants to see how the U.S. doctors take advantage of people and steal our money!

https://farm5.static.flickr.com/4012/4646153524_a712d12e39_o.jpg



Greedy Hospital's Wall Sign said:

> Current Established Charges for Services Posted as Required by Healthcare Regulations
> 
> Private Room $875.00
> Semi-Private Room $875.00
> Intensive Care Room $2635.00
> Emergency Room-1 $190.50
> Delivery Room (Normal Delivery) $1342.94
> Operating Room Class 1- First Half-Hour $4927.66
> ENG. $281.33 (no clue what this is!)
> Anesthesia (per minute) $49.42
> Chest X-Ray (one view) $179.30
> Upper GI Series $665.28
> Blood Sugar $37.74
> Urinalysis $53.08
> Blood Count $80.80
> Blood Chemistry (MPB) $102.34
> ABO Blood Typing $64.28
> RH Typing $59.28
> 
> Our charges are available for public examination. The above are examples of our prices and reflect only a portion of an entire hospital bill.
> All prices are subject to change.

Today, I lost another 3 vials of blood... Good times!

Tested for:

Total Testosterone (including Free & Weakly-Bound)
Prolactin (didn't get done last time apparently)
DHEA sulfate
Androstenedione

Got a call from my MW's office. The OB/GYN there (who specializes in thyroid therapy for infertility) says, "Thyroid looks pretty good." So, that's good... I guess. She passed along a list of OTC vitamins that he wants me taking though. 

I'm supposed to add:
Zinc 50mg
Selenium 200mg
Chromium
B Complex
Vitamin D 5000 IU (which I already started taking a couple of weeks ago)

That's about all I know! My left ovary is doing its thing... which is good! We shall see soon enough!


----------



## WannaB

OMG you guys get ripped off so much!! Im so thankful to be in Australia, the home of free hospitals!


----------



## VGibs

WannaB said:


> OMG you guys get ripped off so much!! Im so thankful to be in Australia, the home of free hospitals!

Amen for public health care! I <3 Canada! and OHIP! 


On a side note....my doctor phoned me herself and apologized for the mix up and said she was "Pissed off!" hahaha She also told me not to worry! Which is always cool coming from a doctor!


----------



## Megg33k

WannaB said:


> OMG you guys get ripped off so much!! Im so thankful to be in Australia, the home of free hospitals!

Yep! Glad I have insurance so that I don't see those bills! :happydance:



VGibs said:


> WannaB said:
> 
> 
> OMG you guys get ripped off so much!! Im so thankful to be in Australia, the home of free hospitals!
> 
> Amen for public health care! I <3 Canada! and OHIP!
> 
> 
> On a side note....my doctor phoned me herself and apologized for the mix up and said she was "Pissed off!" hahaha She also told me not to worry! Which is always cool coming from a doctor!Click to expand...

That's great to hear a doc so candid! That's how my doc is! I love it most about her!


----------



## shaerichelle

Yes what Megg said. Not sure even though I felt pregnant. My body is being weird and confusing me so much :wacko:

I dont have insurance and I do see bills. I wish we had a decent health care system in the US.


----------



## Megg33k

Glad to see you online, Shan. Was wondering about you today, but didn't want to pester you in case you were trying to get away for a while. I hate that our healthcare system (that doesn't exist) allows for this sort of greediness. Its awful, because doctors know that we need them in a lot of ways!


----------



## shaerichelle

Yes they do and that is the unfortunate part. They make way to much money for the little time and care they give us.

I was gonna text you but was gardening most of the day. I think I am oving :wacko:


----------



## Megg33k

You probably are! Your blood sure as hell thought you would! That's better than a + OPK! LOL I'd say that I hope you're DTD... but I know you are! Haha!


----------



## shaerichelle

lmao. I tried to attack hubby didnt work. He passed out. At least there was last night.

Where did you find info on what the levels are for oving?

I looked at my charts I ovd Jan 4 and March 31 and thats it this year :cry:


----------



## aussiettc

shaerichelle said:


> lmao. I tried to attack hubby didnt work. He passed out. At least there was last night.
> 
> Where did you find info on what the levels are for oving?
> 
> I looked at my charts I ovd Jan 4 and March 31 and thats it this year :cry:

that once more that me. the only time i O'ed i got a BFP than had a MC:cry:


----------



## shaerichelle

:hugs: Aussie.. Can they do anything to help your oving?


----------



## aussiettc

shaerichelle said:


> lmao. I tried to attack hubby didnt work. He passed out. At least there was last night.
> 
> Where did you find info on what the levels are for oving?
> 
> I looked at my charts I ovd Jan 4 and March 31 and thats it this year :cry:

i'm on metformin for 2 cycles and during the 2nd cycle i have to ge cd22 bloods done. Depending on what comes back depends on the next step. I tried clomid about 5 years ago, but it didn't work so it will probally be some sort on injections like they use for IVF. 

the most annoying part is i have to wait about 3 months cause my cycles are really long usually betweem 35 and 45 days.:coffee:


----------



## Megg33k

They were on my paperwork directly from the lab. Plus, I've done TONS of research on what constitutes an "LH surge." And "LH surge" is generally considered any reading over 20mIU. Most OPKs require 40mIU to be positive, which is why some women never get a + OPK. 

https://farm5.static.flickr.com/4070/4646698194_66cb2c66c0_o.jpg



Paperwork From Lab said:

> Luteinizing Hormone (LH) 3.6 mIU/ML <--- Mine
> 
> Female: Follicular [1.9-12.5]; Mid Cycle Peak [8.7-76.3]; Luteal [0.5-16.9]; Postmenopausal [15.9-54.0]
> 
> Male: [1.5-9.3]

So, unless you're postmenopausal... which you aren't... then you had to be at mid cycle peak! 



shaerichelle said:


> my hormones are normal
> FSH 6.2
> LH 31.3
> Prolactin 3.7


----------



## WannaB

I agree its a pretty high lh level, my opks are 10miu, so if they start at that low so you can detect O you would have to say you were at your surge with that level, of course it doesnt mean that you actually ovulate, but your body is at least giving it a try!


----------



## shaerichelle

Aussie, I understand long cycles mine seem to be between 60 and 80 days, I hope that the injections work :hugs

Megg thanks for the information. Guess I would probably have a positive opk.. Should I mark that on ff :rofl:


----------



## Megg33k

I would mark the day of the blood test as your + OPK day!


----------



## shaerichelle

Thank you WannaB. I have felt some ov pains, but I also felt them last month :haha: around cd 14/15 so I would say I am cd 43. and with normal cycles I am 30 days. so Its like cd 13 I guess...hmm


----------



## shaerichelle

Thank you WannaB. I have felt some ov pains, but I also felt them last month :haha: around cd 14/15 so I would say I am cd 43. and with normal cycles I am 30 days. so Its like cd 13 I guess...hmm


----------



## shaerichelle

Woot I am gonna do it. That is weird lol.


----------



## Megg33k

shaerichelle said:


> Yes what Megg said. Not sure even though I felt pregnant. My body is being weird and confusing me so much :wacko:
> 
> *I dont have insurance and I do see bills. *I wish we had a decent health care system in the US.

I was doing a little checking around for you, because I know how much it sucks to not have insurance when doctor's are so insurance driven. I found this site... and they list 30 providers of individual health insurance in your zip code! It says that you can get quotes for free! I'm just hoping maybe that can help you out a bit so you don't have to worry about docs being so rubbish about the no insurance thing! :hugs:

Anyway... Here's the link:

https://www.healthinsurancefinders.com/HealthInsuranceDir.aspx?st=ME&prodId=200


----------



## shaerichelle

Thanks Megg, I will have to look at that tomorrow and see what I can get for a quote. Yes docs are so annoying with the insurance thing!


----------



## Megg33k

No problem, hun! I just want to be sure that you get the best care possible! I know how frustrating it is! :hugs:


----------



## Sparkly

DH and I just been OMG'ing at your doctor's prices Megg!!!! :wacko:

All hail the mighty british NHS!!!!! I'm feeling very lucky that we can get it for free


----------



## Megg33k

:rofl: Yeah! Like I said, I don't see any of that usually! I knew the overseas gals would get a kick out of it though! The pic is to prove it, as no one would have believed me that they charge so much! LOL Now you all can see why it actually *IS* a good deal that we pay about $220/mo plus $1000/year deductible and only 20% after that! Its very confusing. Some things are covered 100%. Others only 80%. Like, IVF would be 80%. I'm okay with that though! LOL


----------



## aussiettc

hey US girls, how does your health system and insurance work over there?


----------



## WannaB

Watch out ladies, Im 6dpo and armed and dangerous again, FRER's arrived in the mail today!:rofl:


----------



## aussiettc

look out WannnaB's gonna get a peeing:haha:


----------



## Razcox

Sparkly said:


> DH and I just been OMG'ing at your doctor's prices Megg!!!! :wacko:
> 
> All hail the mighty british NHS!!!!! I'm feeling very lucky that we can get it for free

Amen to that! :happydance:

The prices they charge are mad and its taking advantage of the fact people will be willing to pay it to get better.


----------



## Megg33k

WannaB said:


> Watch out ladies, Im 6dpo and armed and dangerous again, FRER's arrived in the mail today!:rofl:

Uh oh! LOL 



aussiettc said:


> hey US girls, how does your health system and insurance work over there?

Ooh! I'll try and keep cynicism to a minimum! LOL Fighting the urge to say, "How does it work? IT DOESN'T WORK!"

Uhm... Sadly, there is NO system to speak of. Everyone else seems to have clear cut rules on how to get from A to B to C to D! We don't really have that. Each doctor tends to make up his/her own rules. There is a really high rate of frivolous lawsuits against doctors here, so they have to pay outrageous malpractice premiums and prefer to pass us off to the next sucker so they can dodge the lawsuit bullet.

Even though we pay them, they still somehow get to act like they pay us. There's a major sense of "high and mighty" with them because they know they have us over a barrel. And, they have enough patients that they don't need us at all. There will always be someone else there to pay them if one of us decides to move on.

Some "require" referrals. Some put you on waiting lists. Some won't take you without insurance. 

Insurance is another story. Insurance is generally a health plan that has a few parts. There is the premium... a monthly fee to have the plan. There is the deductible... a yearly dollar amount that must be met prior to some of the coverage kicking in. There are co-payments... a dollar amount that we pay while the plan covers the rest. There is coverage percentage... how much of given procedures that the plan pays. There are rules regarding what the plan pays... and that's REALLY confusing! Our premium is $220/mo. Our deductible is $1000/year, per person. Our co-pay is $30 for office visits, $175 for ER visits, and either $10, $20, or $35 on prescriptions. I'm lucky enough to have a plan that covers things that most plans don't cover. Most won't cover infertility at all. Mine does. I won't even BEGIN to explain why mine covers it when others don't. Talk about confusing!!!

I'm sure I'm leaving out large portions of info. I'd be happy to answer specific questions! Ask away!


----------



## padbrat

OMG.. I really must check in on you all far more frequently 'cos so much as has happened!

Shannon.. sorry, wish it could have been different for you and Puppy... hope u aren't out and your hcgs surge!

Raz... totally with you ... and i thought it was just me that felt like that! LOL

Megg... you continue to amaze me with your fertility knowledge! Haven't seen the PMA Truck for a while.. lets get it out again... think it needs to pay a visit to Raz! LOL

WannaB.... you get peeing girl!


----------



## Megg33k

PMA truck can head straight to Raz tomorrow! Tonight... Tonight its 3:26am!

Thanks, btw! I'm always happy to answer questions too. Don't anyone ever hesitate to ask me anything!


----------



## padbrat

You are a love Megg xx

What the heck are you doing up at 3.26 am young lady??? Go to bed and get some sleep! LOL


----------



## Megg33k

4:14! EEK! Going to bed!


----------



## Sparkly

You're still online meggles!!!!!

The insurance/doctor thingie sounds complicated Megg!!!! We do have private medical care over here too, you can choose to pay, or have insurance too, but you are usually treated very well for the money, we took our son down the private route when he was little and needed an op and the nhs waiting list was 18 months long!!! It was worth every penny, and they operated on him the next day!

Sleepy time for you hun x


----------



## Mummytofour

I've got a question for you megg!
What the he'll is this "healthcare reform bill" that all us Brits keep hearing about on the news?
How will this affect all you lovely US ladies?
Is it a change for the better or worse?
Thankies!!!


----------



## jonnanne3

Well we pay privately for our insurance and it does not cover any fertility treatments at all. For insurance on me and my husband only (my ex covers the kids) it costs us over $500 per month and we have a $1500 deductiable and then we have to pay a 20% co insurance and then they will cover 100%. We had to change our plans (just making a higher deductiable) to make our monthly premium go down because it had gone up to $700 per month! Crazy! From my dnc and certain tests that have been done, we still owe about $2000 that we are still paying on. :wacko:


----------



## Vickieh1981

Megg33k said:


> Vickieh1981 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shaerichelle said:
> 
> 
> Yup take it down. I am not sure if I had one or not, or what the hell is going on with my damn body. Ill take it off of my sig soon too.
> 
> WannaB ..that was three tests that gave me faint lines and then one gave me a darker line that everyone could see. It is weird.
> 
> What is making you think that you didn't have a loss hun?Click to expand...
> 
> Her blood work came back showing her LH at ovulatory peak levels... which strongly suggests that she hasn't even ovulated yet and couldn't have been pregnant. FF also took the crosshairs off her chart. So, it would seem that the blood work is speaking the truth. Very late ovulation is common for her, so it seems really likely that there was something wonky with the tests. Damn stupid tests! I hate how they mess with us!
> 
> Shan - If you're reading this... I hope I didn't step out of bounds by answering. I just thought you might be taking a break from BnB since I haven't seen you on today! :hugs:
> 
> !Click to expand...

Ahhh I see I must have missed that post so I was wondering what had happened.
[/QUOTE]

It was interesting to see the levels for LH because my ov sticks never get quite positive - close but not quite so I guess it's possibly the tests I use as my chart clearly shows ovulation after the "positive"



Megg33k said:


> :rofl: Yeah! Like I said, I don't see any of that usually! I knew the overseas gals would get a kick out of it though! The pic is to prove it, as no one would have believed me that they charge so much! LOL Now you all can see why it actually *IS* a good deal that we pay about $220/mo plus $1000/year deductible and only 20% after that! Its very confusing. Some things are covered 100%. Others only 80%. Like, IVF would be 80%. I'm okay with that though! LOL

I suppose that at least the IVF thing is good. NHS only covers one lot of IVF (and that's if you qualify) and then you have to pay the whole thing yourself.



jonnanne3 said:


> Well we pay privately for our insurance and it does not cover any fertility treatments at all. For insurance on me and my husband only (my ex covers the kids) it costs us over $500 per month and we have a $1500 deductiable and then we have to pay a 20% co insurance and then they will cover 100%. We had to change our plans (just making a higher deductiable) to make our monthly premium go down because it had gone up to $700 per month! Crazy! From my dnc and certain tests that have been done, we still owe about $2000 that we are still paying on. :wacko:


That's just ridiculous. How does anyone afford that. It really makes me appreciate the NHS.

I have private health care too because I have a hereditary back problem which will need operating on so I want to go private and have the best guy in the country for that but other than that as much as we moan about the NHS I guess we have it pretty good really.


----------



## Firedancer41

shaerichelle said:


> Yes what Megg said. Not sure even though I felt pregnant. My body is being weird and confusing me so much :wacko:
> 
> I dont have insurance and I do see bills. I wish we had a decent health care system in the US.

I DO have insurance and I still see crazy bills. My pediatrician is closed on Wednesdays, and my 4 year old had pinkeye on a Wednesday last month. If I took her there, it would have been a $20 co-pay. Took her to Urgent Care, waited an obscene 2 hours just to be seen, paid a $20 co-pay, and then got a bill for another $78!!!

And don't get me started on ambulance fees. When she was 1 she had croup and had difficulty breathing. They transferred her from Urgent Care to the hospital, exactly 6 miles away...$750!!!! (That is AFTER insurance paid a portion!) I could have taken a limo for less than that amount! They didn't even administer anything to her in the ambulance, it was strictly transport.


----------



## shaerichelle

Girls I will be off bnb for a while. My dh ex gf who walked into our home last year and assaulted us.. well she has posed as one of the people on bnb in the crazy thread .. She has been stalking me. I feel so sick to my stomach.


----------



## jonnanne3

shaerichelle said:


> Girls I will be off bnb for a while. My dh ex gf who walked into our home last year and assaulted us.. well she has posed as one of the people on bnb in the crazy thread .. She has been stalking me. I feel so sick to my stomach.

OMG! I am so sorry! I know how sick you must feel! Is there anything you can do to stop her from stalking you? That is horrible!


----------



## shaerichelle

Im gonna try calling the cops


----------



## jonnanne3

Thats what I would do. Good luck hun! :hugs:


----------



## Razcox

shaerichelle - OMG so sorry hun thats just awful! I was thinking of joining that thread when i came back to TTC but it moved too quick for me. How awful for you xxx

Well it seems the PMA truck arrived this morning as i am now full of beans for TTC! I think it was just a bad day at work and it set me off. It also helps i have started to write this book that has been buzzing round my head, i always feel better when i have purged my creative juices so to speak!


----------



## padbrat

Wahoo for the PMA Truck... never fails to cheer me up!!

Shannon.. can't believe someone is stalking you on bnb... that is scary! Hope you are OK


----------



## Megg33k

Sparkly said:


> You're still online meggles!!!!!
> 
> The insurance/doctor thingie sounds complicated Megg!!!! We do have private medical care over here too, you can choose to pay, or have insurance too, but you are usually treated very well for the money, we took our son down the private route when he was little and needed an op and the nhs waiting list was 18 months long!!! It was worth every penny, and they operated on him the next day!
> 
> Sleepy time for you hun x

I'm glad he got good treatment going private! Its not all bad here... just mostly bad! I was already headed toward bed when you posted that. BnB must have lied to you!



Mummytofour said:


> I've got a question for you megg!
> What the he'll is this "healthcare reform bill" that all us Brits keep hearing about on the news?
> How will this affect all you lovely US ladies?
> Is it a change for the better or worse?
> Thankies!!!

Oh, that! Uhm... I'm not very political, btw. That's important to note here! LOL Its a good start, but not what we need. It won't change anything for me at all. It will help some people. I don't know what the ramification on fertility treatment are. I'll have to have a good read through it and get back to you. But, I don't think much is going to change for many of us!



shaerichelle said:


> Im gonna try calling the cops

Sounds like a good idea!



padbrat said:


> Wahoo for the PMA Truck... never fails to cheer me up!!
> 
> Shannon.. *can't believe someone is stalking you on bnb*... that is scary! Hope you are OK

I wish I couldn't believe that people would stalk other people here. I know better though! :(


----------



## Tulip

Shannon that's horrific - sending lots of love. Defo call the cops. Frikkin mentalists :grr:


----------



## shaerichelle

Ha, the case against her was dismissed. Apparently its okay for people to walk into your house and assault you.

Yes tulip .. Freaking mentalists... :grr:


----------



## Vickieh1981

shaerichelle said:


> Girls I will be off bnb for a while. My dh ex gf who walked into our home last year and assaulted us.. well she has posed as one of the people on bnb in the crazy thread .. She has been stalking me. I feel so sick to my stomach.

Which thread was that?



shaerichelle said:


> Ha, the case against her was dismissed. Apparently its okay for people to walk into your house and assault you.
> 
> Yes tulip .. Freaking mentalists... :grr:

What a load of crap - how could they dismiss that and let her get away with it?


----------



## shaerichelle

I dont know.. I am frustrated.

the crazy thread in ttc groups.. she has rarely chatted.. 

Okay girls some of you are on fb, but if you need to get a hold of [email protected] is it and tell me your bnb name k. I am a little weary now lol.

She already has my email anyways.


----------



## jonnanne3

That is horrible she is stalking you like that. I hope she backs off! You don't deserve that! :hugs:


----------



## VGibs

shaerichelle said:


> I dont know.. I am frustrated.
> 
> the crazy thread in ttc groups.. she has rarely chatted..
> 
> Okay girls some of you are on fb, but if you need to get a hold of [email protected] is it and tell me your bnb name k. I am a little weary now lol.
> 
> She already has my email anyways.

wow....That sucks so bad. What a BITCH!!!!!!!! My ex's new GF used to walk by my house a million times a day! And then made up some crazy name on fb to try and see what I was saying about her...but she wouldnt dare come into my HOME!!!! 

So sorry baby cakes!


----------



## shaerichelle

Sorry for you too. Some people are so sick!

On other new my right ovary hurts :cry:


----------



## WannaB

Yah go eggy, so kinda good hurt in a way!:hugs: Did she get arrested for assulting you both? And how the bloody hell does one woman do that to two people?? What a nutter!!:growlmad:


----------



## shaerichelle

No they dismissed it in April :growlmad:

She is crazy its like multiple personalities.

Thanks for the :hugs: :hugs: to you.

Seems like the left side is following the right. I personally dont care if I have twins. They run in my family. I will feel double blessed.


----------



## SunShyn2205

Yay!! No better way to share the PMA, then in Truck LOADS... beep! beep!

FXD that the :dust:Baby Dust:dust: starts working for Everyone and brings extra sticky beans! 

Shaerichelle- scary you should definitely get a restraining order against her, tell them you fear for your life, and she has been stalking you and entered you home and assaulted you both, that way if she does it again she will go to jail!


----------



## Megg33k

Just because I have a curious nature... What did her assault consist of? Were there weapons involved? Fists? How bad was it? She sounds SUPER crazy!


----------



## SunShyn2205

Here is my FaceBook info if any you ttc gals want to another friend :hugs:

[email protected]


----------



## Megg33k

Ooh! Ooh! ME! :) Adding you! 

P.S. You are ADORABLE! I'm JEALOUS! LOL


----------



## Nixilix

Hey girls. , it's witch day today, temp drop and bfn. Expecting imminent arrival. Xxx


----------



## SunShyn2205

yay! new fb buddies! thanks, good night!


----------



## Megg33k

Boo Nixilix! :hugs:

G'night girls!


----------



## Sparkly

SunShyn2205 said:


> Here is my FaceBook info if any you ttc gals want to another friend :hugs:
> 
> [email protected]

Just added you hun :thumbup:

Gosh you are soooo puuurrrdy :)


----------



## Sparkly

Nixilix said:


> Hey girls. , it's witch day today, temp drop and bfn. Expecting imminent arrival. Xxx

:hugs: blooming witch!!!


----------



## Vickieh1981

Added you Sunshyne


----------



## jonnanne3

Added you Sunshyne.


----------



## jonnanne3

Nixilix said:


> Hey girls. , it's witch day today, temp drop and bfn. Expecting imminent arrival. Xxx

:hugs:


----------



## shaerichelle

:hugs: Rach


----------



## puppymom32

So got my Friday blood back they had gone up to 321. Didnt double but much improvement from the first set. Still in limbo land.

Mon: 155
Wed: 190
Fri: 321


----------



## Amos2009

Sorry I haven't chatted much ladies- I have been trying to not think about TTC. So why is it that- we weren't trying this month, and I know we need to wait a couple of months, but yet when I tested this morning and got a BFN, I was so sad?? I mean like want to stay in the bed all day sad?? I really am losing my mind about all this I think. Staying away from here has done be no good basically. 

Amy- looking better hun. It sux to be in limbo land, so here's hoping your next numbers quadruple!!

Shannon- dang girl. You have had a rough go with that chic. Can't believe she got away with assault. That is nuts. 

:dust: for all you girls about to test and for the ones with new :bfp:


----------



## jonnanne3

puppymom32 said:


> So got my Friday blood back they had gone up to 321. Didnt double but much improvement from the first set. Still in limbo land.
> 
> Mon: 155
> Wed: 190
> Fri: 321

:hugs: I hope it is just a slow grower! :hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

Amos2009 said:


> Sorry I haven't chatted much ladies- I have been trying to not think about TTC. So why is it that- we weren't trying this month, and I know we need to wait a couple of months, but yet when I tested this morning and got a BFN, I was so sad?? I mean like want to stay in the bed all day sad?? I really am losing my mind about all this I think. Staying away from here has done be no good basically.
> 
> Amy- looking better hun. It sux to be in limbo land, so here's hoping your next numbers quadruple!!
> 
> Shannon- dang girl. You have had a rough go with that chic. Can't believe she got away with assault. That is nuts.
> 
> :dust: for all you girls about to test and for the ones with new :bfp:

Funny how we're like that, yeah? Not trying but still hoping? :hugs: Have you learned your lesson that saying away is worse rather than better? Because I miss you, dammit! :haha: Love ya, sis!


----------



## Nixilix

Everything crossed for you puppymom xxxxxx


----------



## Amos2009

Sis- you know I'm a rebel- I don't learn lessons very quickly or easily :) But hey- look at my chart- now you see why I was kinda thinking I was??


----------



## shaerichelle

Amos, yes she is crazy and I guess she got lucky. I know how you feel about the testing part.. I am no longer using hpt at this point they have messed me up!

Amy :dust: and wishing you much luck.


----------



## Amos2009

:hugs: Shannon.....yes- the HPT's do suck!!


----------



## Nixilix

She got me. 24day cycle. Onto cycle 6.


----------



## Amos2009

:hugs: Nix


----------



## BizyBee

Hi girls! I haven't been on much and have missed a lot! Hope everyone is well. FX for you puppymom and sorry Shannon for the crazy stalker. 

Aussie, I'm also a US gal and have insurance. My plan is a good one because I am a teacher, but not everyone is so lucky. I pay $160 a month (family plan includes OH and I) and it covers pretty much everything (including infertility). Each Dr. visit, I have a $5 co-pay. I don't have a deductible (amount that a person has to spend before insurance kicks in). I am very lucky to have this coverage, as many people don't. The advantage to private healthcare is that there are not waiting lists and the Drs. are quick to try new things. The disadvantage is that not everyone has access to it. My parents do not have health insurance (it isn't an option at their jobs) and I worry about how they can afford to pay their health bills.


----------



## Megg33k

Amos2009 said:


> Sis- you know I'm a rebel- I don't learn lessons very quickly or easily :) But hey- look at my chart- now you see why I was kinda thinking I was??

Your chart is awfully pretty for someone who was WTT! :dohh: I think maybe! :winkwink:



Nixilix said:


> She got me. 24day cycle. Onto cycle 6.

:hugs:



BizyBee said:


> Hi girls! I haven't been on much and have missed a lot! Hope everyone is well. FX for you puppymom and sorry Shannon for the crazy stalker.
> 
> Aussie, I'm also a US gal and have insurance. My plan is a good one because I am a teacher, but not everyone is so lucky. I pay $160 a month (family plan includes OH and I) and it covers pretty much everything (including infertility). Each Dr. visit, I have a $5 co-pay. I don't have a deductible (amount that a person has to spend before insurance kicks in). I am very lucky to have this coverage, as many people don't. The advantage to private healthcare is that there are not waiting lists and the Drs. are quick to try new things. The disadvantage is that not everyone has access to it. My parents do not have health insurance (it isn't an option at their jobs) and I worry about how they can afford to pay their health bills.

My parents are paying $1000/mo for crappy health insurance and my aunt (who is like a 2nd mother to me) has no health insurance! I worry too! :( 

You are VERY lucky for the plan you have! Although, I won't bother being jealous, because I should be pretty damn thankful for what I have, honestly!


----------



## WannaB

Amos2009 said:


> :hugs: Shannon.....yes- the HPT's do suck!!

Shhh my FRER's might here you and get all weepy on me!:rofl: Was that an ic you used or one of the big guns??


----------



## Sparkly

Nixilix said:


> She got me. 24day cycle. Onto cycle 6.

Blooming witch :hugs:


----------



## jonnanne3

I am sorry Nix. :hugs: 
Jen, That is an amazing plan you have! We pay for ours individually. We have a small business and we are looking into getting a different plan. I just need it to cover maternity and if it covers fertility treatments, then great, but not a big deal. My dr now bills it to my insurance and it does cover most of the testing just not the meds and procedeures.


----------



## Amos2009

I used a dollar store cheapie but it was negative again today, so I am not sure why I keep testing!!! It's these damn boobs that hurt that keep making me think it's possible. They only ever hurt when I am pregnant!! Maybe my old ass body is changing lol!!


----------



## shaerichelle

Amos, I hear ya my breasts are huge and sore here and there and never with pms. I also have heartburn, which I never have and pulling on my belly button :cry:

I hate when our bodies trick us.

I got a positive on a dollar tree and then retested 3 days later it was negative.


----------



## dan-o

Just noticed your big fat evap smilie, & PMSL!! https://i43.tinypic.com/vr4mqa.gif


----------



## Megg33k

Amos2009 said:


> I used a dollar store cheapie but it was negative again today, so I am not sure why I keep testing!!! It's these damn boobs that hurt that keep making me think it's possible. They only ever hurt when I am pregnant!! Maybe my old ass body is changing lol!!

Your temp is WAY high today! That's nuts!!! :hugs: I'm not giving up on you BFP yet!



dan-o said:


> Just noticed your big fat evap smilie, & PMSL!! https://i43.tinypic.com/vr4mqa.gif

Thanks! :)


----------



## BizyBee

:hugs: Nix

Fingers still crossed for our new bfp's to be sticky and hope we get some others soon. xx


----------



## padbrat

Hi guys, sorry been a bit AWOL lately, having a few stresses with hubbys job and moving. 

AMOS... welcome back chick! Missed ya!

Am getting really peed off with having to wait until July before TCC... am tempted to just go stuff it and lets get this thing going! Got hubby on his Wellman and he is being very good about taking his pills! LOL

Am just feeling a bit blah with all of this now...

Maybe I need the PMA Truck Megg? Nah... send it to Amos! 

Bizzy hope you get your BFP Chick!


----------



## Megg33k

I'm slacking so hard on the PMA truck! I"m not home... so its hard! PMA truck will return soon! Promise!


----------



## Amos2009

Shannon- are you temping or anything? I just think if you had a positive test, then you were pregnant. Especially with those symptoms. Has AF visited yet? Are you still having those symptoms? Sorry- I know I am behind!
Padbrat- hiya! Glad to be back! It is SOOOOO hard to wait. Take it from me- I can't seem to wait even though I am trying lol. I know you are like me and feel that time is of the essence since we are "golden girls" LOL
Sis- I was shocked when I saw my temp this morning. I really expected it to start droppping but I know I have a couple of days yet and it will. I have resigned myself that it's ok I'm not pregnant because I'm not supposed to even be trying!!! Hope you are enjoying your holiday :)


----------



## shaerichelle

Amos, The test was negative 2 days later and the hcg is 2. I still have some of the symptoms. No AF yet. I spoke with an acupuncturist she said by looking at my chart I might not even be ovulating. It shows that I am but the egg isnt releasing from the follicle :cry: So when I go see here we will see what she has to say. I am depressed about it.


----------



## shaerichelle

:dust: Amos


----------



## Amos2009

Well, crap Shannon. That really does suck. I hope you can get some answers :hugs::hugs:

And I'm an idiot. I started taking my progesterone suppositories when my boobs got sore and I started having heartburn. That's why my temps went up. No way I am actually pregnant. Dumbass me.....:nope:


----------



## shaerichelle

Ugh I hate our bodies how they play tricks on us!


----------



## Amos2009

For real....I am still waiting on the manual that was supposed to come with this body LOL


----------



## shaerichelle

My manual got tossed away lol


----------



## Amos2009

Mine too evidently along with all my old, rotten eggs....


----------



## shaerichelle

I think my eggs are feeling the same way.


----------



## Megg33k

You both need to STOP! LOL You're not old. Your eggs are not rotten. Your bodies aren't broken! :hugs: PMA girls! C'mon!

So, who wants to give me advice? My ovaries aren't all that achy this cycle... which makes me worry that I won't O! But, I had a tiny bit of EWCM tonight, which makes me nervous that O is closer than expected! What gives?


----------



## WannaB

Well you know I didnt even know I o'd and look what happend to me!:rofl: And my eggs and older and more rotten than both of you two, so I win! Ner ner ner ner!:haha: Back to Meggs ovaries, umm dunno, how long do they normally go troppo for??


----------



## VGibs

Well Megg's I bet you will ov and you wont even feel a thing and then BAM...the little guys will join up with your lil eggie and make a perfect bub!


----------



## Amos2009

Sis- do you always feel when you O? I used to as well on both sides, but since all this TTC and MC crap, I only feel it now when I O from the left side. If you are starting to get the EWCM, then I would'nt take the chance of missing it- get to doing the horizontal mambo!!!

Wanna- I will reveal my age if you will :)


----------



## Firedancer41

Megg, can you remove my bfp? Doctor confirmed it was a chemical :(

This is a new doc, and while I really like him-he is very compassionate and understanding of what I've been through-he tells me he recommends waiting for 2 periods before trying again!!!!!!! I have seen so much here and elsewhere that says there's no reason after a chemical you can't try again if you feel ready, so I think I may just have to ignore doctor's orders. (I flat out told him I don't know if I can do that, he said it was to ensure that physically the uterus can handle a pregnancy, otherwise there's a small risk of it happening again...But he also said this is usually the result of a chromosomal problem when the egg and sperm fused, and I've read that having one does not increase your risk of it happening again...)

Anyone else have experience with this? What did your doctor say about TTC after a chemical?
I just don't think I can sit back and let 2 more cycles pass me by.


----------



## Amos2009

Sorry for your loss Firedancer :( For my first few losses, the docs were always telling me to go ahead and try- there is no reason not to. But after this last one, they said I also needed to wait 2 months. I think every doctor has a different opinion from what I have read on here!


----------



## Sparkly

Firedancer41 said:


> Megg, can you remove my bfp? Doctor confirmed it was a chemical :(
> 
> Anyone else have experience with this? What did your doctor say about TTC after a chemical?
> I just don't think I can sit back and let 2 more cycles pass me by.

I'm so sorry hun :hugs:

I don't have any advise I'm afraid, as this has never happened to me xx


----------



## dawny690

So sorry FD :hugs: xxxx


----------



## debgreasby

:hug: Lisa xxx


----------



## Megg33k

WannaB said:


> Well you know I didnt even know I o'd and look what happend to me!:rofl: And my eggs and older and more rotten than both of you two, so I win! Ner ner ner ner!:haha: Back to Meggs ovaries, umm dunno, how long do they normally go troppo for??

Go troppo? Uhm... Err... How long do they hurt? Usually from my 2nd or 3rd dose of soy until O. But, I did soy from CD5-9, and today is CD12. I was in some pain when I was still taking the soy... but not feeling anything now really.



VGibs said:


> Well Megg's I bet you will ov and you wont even feel a thing and then BAM...the little guys will join up with your lil eggie and make a perfect bub!

That would make me SO happy, tbh! I'm totally up for that!



Amos2009 said:


> Sis- do you always feel when you O? I used to as well on both sides, but since all this TTC and MC crap, I only feel it now when I O from the left side. If you are starting to get the EWCM, then I would'nt take the chance of missing it- get to doing the horizontal mambo!!!
> 
> Wanna- I will reveal my age if you will :)

Yep. I always feel my O when I'm on soy or Clomid. I don't know what's going on. Plus, I don't usually get any EWCM at all. So, I don't know what I got some already. I can't BD until tonight though. Haven't since Friday! Also... :haha: @ me knowing both of your ages! Michelle's right... She's older! :)



Firedancer41 said:


> Megg, can you remove my bfp? Doctor confirmed it was a chemical :(
> 
> This is a new doc, and while I really like him-he is very compassionate and understanding of what I've been through-he tells me he recommends waiting for 2 periods before trying again!!!!!!! I have seen so much here and elsewhere that says there's no reason after a chemical you can't try again if you feel ready, so I think I may just have to ignore doctor's orders. (I flat out told him I don't know if I can do that, he said it was to ensure that physically the uterus can handle a pregnancy, otherwise there's a small risk of it happening again...But he also said this is usually the result of a chromosomal problem when the egg and sperm fused, and I've read that having one does not increase your risk of it happening again...)
> 
> Anyone else have experience with this? What did your doctor say about TTC after a chemical?
> I just don't think I can sit back and let 2 more cycles pass me by.

I'm sorry! :hugs: I don't know of any reason to avoid TTC right away. There shouldn't be any increased risk of another chemical or anything! 



debgreasby said:


> :hug: Lisa xxx

Uhmmm... 13 DPO?!?! :happydance:


----------



## maratobe

:hugs: lisa! xxx


----------



## debgreasby

Meg, i am not happy being 13 DPO!!!! I am not pregnant, so where the bleep is the :witch:?????


----------



## Ava Grace

Firedancer41 said:


> Megg, can you remove my bfp? Doctor confirmed it was a chemical :(
> 
> This is a new doc, and while I really like him-he is very compassionate and understanding of what I've been through-he tells me he recommends waiting for 2 periods before trying again!!!!!!! I have seen so much here and elsewhere that says there's no reason after a chemical you can't try again if you feel ready, so I think I may just have to ignore doctor's orders. (I flat out told him I don't know if I can do that, he said it was to ensure that physically the uterus can handle a pregnancy, otherwise there's a small risk of it happening again...But he also said this is usually the result of a chromosomal problem when the egg and sperm fused, and I've read that having one does not increase your risk of it happening again...)
> 
> Anyone else have experience with this? What did your doctor say about TTC after a chemical?
> I just don't think I can sit back and let 2 more cycles pass me by.


So sorry for your loss hun. My doctor said the same to wait two cycles to prevent further miscarriage but she said mainly for psychological reasons. However I couldn't do this and got staright back into it. I don't think I ovulated the first cycle after the mc though. 

Take care of yourself xx


----------



## Firedancer41

I'm sorry! :hugs: I don't know of any reason to avoid TTC right away. There shouldn't be any increased risk of another chemical or anything! 



Thanks, Megg. That's what I am thinking...If I wasn't charting and monitoring my cycle so closely, I would have just thought my period came. I'm almost sorry I went to the doc, because if not, it wouldn't be on my record and this all would be a non-issue.

I don't want him thinking I am a total PITA disregarding his advice, but I also don't want to waste 2 more months I could be trying.


----------



## BizyBee

Sorry Lisa, :hugs:

I never stopped trying after mine hun. My Dr. continued with meds the very next cycle. I did ultimately get pregnant, although I ended up miscarrying.


----------



## shaerichelle

:hugs: Lisa. I started ttc in Jan right after my chemical, but I think you should go with what you feel right for your body.


----------



## TripleB

So sorry to hear this FD. If you feel physically and mentally ready to give it another go I don't think you need to wait. :hugs: xxx


----------



## WannaB

Big hugs to you FD!:hugs: Ive just continued on as normal, never stopped, but then again I may not be a good poster child because I keep mcing! But my doctor has never said to give it a break, even with having a D&C last month, and here we are + yet again, just do what you feel you can handle hun thats all I could advise!

And Amos I will be 42 in 2 months, another reason I dont do any stopping!:haha:


----------



## VGibs

I have a quick question ladies. I had a tiny bit of EWCM this afternoon...does this mean anything bad??? Or is it remnants of my romp with OH the other night??? I swear I am worrying myself into a fit. I just can not relax until after I hear some news from the doc!


----------



## Vickieh1981

Firedancer41 said:


> Megg, can you remove my bfp? Doctor confirmed it was a chemical :(
> 
> This is a new doc, and while I really like him-he is very compassionate and understanding of what I've been through-he tells me he recommends waiting for 2 periods before trying again!!!!!!! I have seen so much here and elsewhere that says there's no reason after a chemical you can't try again if you feel ready, so I think I may just have to ignore doctor's orders. (I flat out told him I don't know if I can do that, he said it was to ensure that physically the uterus can handle a pregnancy, otherwise there's a small risk of it happening again...But he also said this is usually the result of a chromosomal problem when the egg and sperm fused, and I've read that having one does not increase your risk of it happening again...)
> 
> Anyone else have experience with this? What did your doctor say about TTC after a chemical?
> I just don't think I can sit back and let 2 more cycles pass me by.

I'm so sorry hun. I don't see that there is a reason to wait. I had what I guess would be a chemical (I was 4+5) in December and fell the next month with Isabella. I know I lost her but that was nothing to do with falling so quickly.



debgreasby said:


> Meg, i am not happy being 13 DPO!!!! I am not pregnant, so where the bleep is the :witch:?????

I think it's just your LP lengthening out.



VGibs said:


> I have a quick question ladies. I had a tiny bit of EWCM this afternoon...does this mean anything bad??? Or is it remnants of my romp with OH the other night??? I swear I am worrying myself into a fit. I just can not relax until after I hear some news from the doc!

I had ewcm with Isabella - it doesn't mean anything


----------



## dawny690

Viginia I agree with Vickie it doesnt mean anything bad a lot of women get increased cm in pregnancy xxxx


----------



## Amos2009

Ok question for those of you taking progesterone- my boobs are absolutely killing me. Is it because I am taking it and don't need it since I am not pg this cycle? I don't remember them hurting like this when I was pg and taking it. OMG.....


----------



## shaerichelle

The only time my breasts really hurt was when I was pregnant in Jan. Last month on the progesterone cream they barely hurt.

Hope that helps.


----------



## WannaB

Its the pessaries Amos, it lists it as a side affect, mine were killers on the pessaries too, when I didnt use it, pretty much nothing!


----------



## Lawa

Well ladies I have a v v v faint bfp this morning I am going to wait and see ehat its like tomorrow as it envoles lots of twisting and turning to see it and squinting lol


----------



## WannaB

Go Lawa's line, get darker!:happydance: Megg you better put me down as a bfp, dont know how long it will last, but at least we can bolster the numbers for now!:haha:


----------



## Megg33k

Lawa said:


> Well ladies I have a v v v faint bfp this morning I am going to wait and see ehat its like tomorrow as it envoles lots of twisting and turning to see it and squinting lol

PIC! PIC! PIC! :happydance:



WannaB said:


> Go Lawa's line, get darker!:happydance: Megg you better put me down as a bfp, dont know how long it will last, but at least we can bolster the numbers for now!:haha:

I intended to! I really would like to keep this one up there for you, okay? :winkwink:


----------



## Sparkly

:happydance: Yey!!!! 2 more :bfp::wohoo: Congrats ladies xx


----------



## Megg33k

So, I have an issue. We haven't DTD since Friday. We were both WAY too tired tonight. If I O on CD16 again... its coming up really quickly! But, I don't have any ovary pains right now. I had some while taking the Soy... but none now. I usually have them from the time I'm taking the Soy right up until O. OH says that I was just distracted this weekend and haven't noticed... and it made me want to punch him in his stupid face! He's never felt ovary pain... thus, he is in NO position to assume I could "not notice" it! It fucking hurts... and ITS NOT HAPPENING! I'm so scared I won't O! :cry:


----------



## Sparkly

I'm sure it will happen for you hun, DH's know nothing about ov pain!!!! I can't even take a deep breath today without pain......tsk men!! It may just be happening a little later this cycle, did you take soy this time??? :hugs:


----------



## SunShyn2205

Sorry Firedancer41- :cry: I had a chemical at the begin of may and am trying already..i decided to keep tracking my fertility and me and my hubby decided if we were still up to it when around Ovulation then we would try, (which we are..) but the first week or so i definitely had my doubts. :hugs: do what your body and heart tells you to the rest will fall in place.. best of luck!:hugs:

VGibs- no worries ewcm is perfectly normal and definately healthy during pregnancy..Good Luck, Health and Happiness!:thumbup:

Cheers to the new BFP !!!:happydance:

Meg- My hubby I had took a road trip today and had O pain in the car and it was really bothersome, (not that i wasn't happy to have it, i was estatic) but definitely had pain, he could not comprehend why I kept huffing and puffing. Men Have no Idea sometimes what we go through....errr...lol.. 

:dust: LOADS OF BABY DUST To Everyone TTC :dust:


----------



## Mummytofour

I just love logging on and seeing those BFPs going up!! Woohoo!!!
I agree with the others re ewcm, totally normal to the point where u think you've peed your knickers!!

Megg....maybe your ovaries are taking a breather just to get ready to fire that big ripe eggie out?!! GL and FX'd.

Can I just ask an OT question ladies?
I have ordered Soy, agnus castus and b complex for next cycle. I know how to take the first two, but can't find info on whether to take b complex the whole cycle or just after O? Also, how much?
TIA!!


----------



## cla

congrats on the new babies:happydance::happydance:


----------



## Razcox

Congrates on the new :bfp: 's :happydance: lots of :dust: to make sure these are extra sticky ones xx

CD7 here and nothing to report yet, cracked open the CBFM and waiting for it to tell me to POAS. In the mean time will enjoy some recreational BDing


----------



## BizyBee

Yay for more :bfp:'s!!! :yipee:

Amos, I had very sore bbs last cycle when I wasn't preg. It was from the progesterone. 

Meg, hope you O soon!


----------



## jonnanne3

Firedancer, I am so sorry. :hugs:

Congrats on the new :bfp:'s!!!!!!!!


----------



## Amos2009

Yay Lawa and Wanna!!! :happydance::happydance: Stick baby stick!!!

Sis- You know how our bodies like to trick us sometimes. Just in case you better get to it every night!!

Nothing new to report here- just waiting on AF to show her face. Never been so excited to see her. I don't think we are going to wait 2 months, I think we are just going to get past this cycle and try again. Time is ticking, ticking, ticking......


----------



## padbrat

Hey Amos... love your way of describing us... Golden Girls! I love it! LOL

FireDancer I am so sorry you are going through this... remember we are here for you hun x I have always been told to wait 2 cycles after m/c... in fact for the recurrent M/c clinic they deliberatly make us wait 2 months before seeing the consultant and you can't get pregnant before then otherwise they will stop testing you.

Lawa and Wanna... OMG Congrats on the BFPS!!! 

Megg our bloody bodies are a pain! Hope you get the big O very soon!


----------



## VGibs

So ladies I had my blood drawn on friday and it came back as 717 hcg.....is that bad??? The dr wants me to get more blood drawn because she said it was low. I dunno what to think :S


----------



## Amos2009

Hey Padbrat! How are you??


----------



## Amos2009

VGibs- one number really can't tell you anything. It's what the second set does. I think you are fine with that as a starting number! I know someone here can link the chart to what are "normal" hcg levels- and they range alot big time!


----------



## padbrat

Amos2009 said:


> Hey Padbrat! How are you??

Hey Amos! I am hanging on in there... waiting for my Consultants Appt on 1 July... am so impatient though. Am also having a pelvic u/s done too... What is really frustrating is that loads of people we know are either about to give birth or annoucing they are pregnant... am pleased for them but also really peed off because that should be us!

Ahh well, all the best things in life are worth the wait!

How's you chicken!


----------



## Amos2009

Roll on July 1st!! It will be here before you know it! I know what you mean about everyone around you- when I hear about a friend who's pregnant AGAIN since we started this ttc journey, it makes me seeth on the inside. But of course I could never tell anyone about that because it makes me sound so insensitive. 
I am really good- the AF cramps are starting now and I can't wait for her to come and go. I think I am going to be a rebel and only wait one month. My docs didnt even say I HAD to wait- this was all my own thinking so.....I can bend my own rules right?? lol


----------



## padbrat

You know what Amos? Sometimes I think to hell with it.. I mean is anyone (apart from us all of course) ever sensitive to our feelings? When they are showing off their scan piccys etc do they ever stop and think about how we are feeling.... NOPE! But then again we will rise above it because we are more thoughtful are caring and therefore make perfect Mums when the time comes!

They told me my AF will be bad when it comes... really looking forward to that NOT!

Your rules chick... the beauty of your rules is that if you don't like em you change em! So when are you gonna start trying again? July for us!


----------



## Amos2009

Amen Padbrat! I THINK we are going to start trying right after this AF comes and goes. Although- I am finally going to get in to see a recurrent mc doctor (hello- it only took FIVE losses) The RE that I was referred to after my ectopic come to find out is not a specialist in RCM. ONLY IVF and things like that.....DAMMIT. So I have basically wasted 4months!!!! So back on topic lol- if this new doctor tells me to wait a bit, of course I will. I am going to ask her about NK cells and if she rolls her eyes at me like my last doctor did, I might just go off. 
So we both might be trying in July- here's to future golden oldies sticky bump buddies!!! LOL


----------



## hb1

Firedancer - I am so sorry - it is heartbreaking no matter when it happens - in a way it is good that it is noted with the Dr - it is part of your medical history and if - god forbid - anything did happen like this in the future it might help indicate possible causes....
So sorry again :hugs: hx

Congratulations to the new BFP's :)

hx


----------



## padbrat

Bloody Docs!!! Bah to them! :growlmad: All they ever seem to do to me is roll their eyes!:nope:

But HOORAY for TTC in July... maybe the good weather will help our eggies be good and ripe and ready to stick!

Would be wonderful to be Golden Oldie Very Sticky Bump Buds... quick, send good vibes to ovaries, eggies, cervix etc.... come on, we can do it!:hugs::happydance:


----------



## Amos2009

Listen up OVARIES- hear this FALLOPIAN TUBES- pay attention UTERUS:
You will ALL work together along with the nice, dancing spermies to unite and form a ball of cells that will then continue to grow 9 months and pop out nice and easily out of our va-jay-jay's. GOT IT??? NOW GET TO IT!!!

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Lawa

LOL amos love it!


----------



## padbrat

Amos2009 said:


> Listen up OVARIES- hear this FALLOPIAN TUBES- pay attention UTERUS:
> You will ALL work together along with the nice, dancing spermies to unite and form a ball of cells that will then continue to grow 9 months and pop out nice and easily out of our va-jay-jay's. GOT IT??? NOW GET TO IT!!!
> 
> :dust::dust::dust:

Hallelujah to that Amos!:happydance:

Message to self: You hear what Amos says? Do ya? Do ya? Well get on with it then!!!


----------



## puppymom32

Hello ladies congrats to the new BFP and FXXX for those getting ready to test. 
AFM still in limbo. Had another blood draw today after Fridays increase. Started spotting brown on Sunday and only when I wipe. Cant remember with my first ectopic if I started out with brown blood. Didnt make it to bleeding with the second as they found it and removed the tube. Have a scan tomorrow so I hope I will at least get some answers. Every cramp or twinge is driving me crazy.


----------



## blondee

Hiya Ladies! :hi:

Sorry i've not popped by for a while. I hope you are all well and that the TTC-ing is going good. All the ladies undergoing tests - i truly hope you get some good answers soon.

I can't believe we are up to 64 BFPs!!!! :happydance: That is just amazing!!! Congratulations to all the new BFPs, wishing you all a very happy and helathy 9 months. 

Take care girls and looking forward to seeing you all soon in PAL.

Lots of love,

Michelle X


----------



## Megg33k

Sparkly said:


> I'm sure it will happen for you hun, DH's know nothing about ov pain!!!! I can't even take a deep breath today without pain......tsk men!! It may just be happening a little later this cycle, did you take soy this time??? :hugs:

I did take Soy. Soy always gives me O pains from a few days after my first dose up until CD16 when the bad pains hit and then nothing. Well, this time... I had the pains while I was taking it, but then they tapered off. I haven't felt anything in days. And, then my temp went up today... which is weird. Here's the thing. The first few months of temping, today's temp would have been a post-O temp. But, the last couple of times, my temp was getting into high 97's or low 98's post-O. So, did I miss it? Or, WTF? I'm about to beat my head against a damn wall!



SunShyn2205 said:


> Sorry Firedancer41- :cry: I had a chemical at the begin of may and am trying already..i decided to keep tracking my fertility and me and my hubby decided if we were still up to it when around Ovulation then we would try, (which we are..) but the first week or so i definitely had my doubts. :hugs: do what your body and heart tells you to the rest will fall in place.. best of luck!:hugs:
> 
> VGibs- no worries ewcm is perfectly normal and definately healthy during pregnancy..Good Luck, Health and Happiness!:thumbup:
> 
> Cheers to the new BFP !!!:happydance:
> 
> Meg- My hubby I had took a road trip today and had O pain in the car and it was really bothersome, (not that i wasn't happy to have it, i was estatic) but definitely had pain, he could not comprehend why I kept huffing and puffing. Men Have no Idea sometimes what we go through....errr...lol..
> 
> :dust: LOADS OF BABY DUST To Everyone TTC :dust:

Men definitely have no idea! :growlmad:



Mummytofour said:


> I just love logging on and seeing those BFPs going up!! Woohoo!!!
> I agree with the others re ewcm, totally normal to the point where u think you've peed your knickers!!
> 
> Megg....maybe your ovaries are taking a breather just to get ready to fire that big ripe eggie out?!! GL and FX'd.
> 
> Can I just ask an OT question ladies?
> I have ordered Soy, agnus castus and b complex for next cycle. I know how to take the first two, but can't find info on whether to take b complex the whole cycle or just after O? Also, how much?
> TIA!!

Maybe! But I don't like it! To answer your question... I don't know, BUT do NOT take Soy and Agnus Castus together! That's a HUGE no-no! They don't play nicely together!!! 



Amos2009 said:


> Yay Lawa and Wanna!!! :happydance::happydance: Stick baby stick!!!
> 
> Sis- You know how our bodies like to trick us sometimes. Just in case you better get to it every night!!
> 
> Nothing new to report here- just waiting on AF to show her face. Never been so excited to see her. I don't think we are going to wait 2 months, I think we are just going to get past this cycle and try again. Time is ticking, ticking, ticking......

Chart doesn't look like she's on her way, tbh! Have you tested again?



VGibs said:


> So ladies I had my blood drawn on friday and it came back as 717 hcg.....is that bad??? The dr wants me to get more blood drawn because she said it was low. I dunno what to think :S

https://farm5.static.flickr.com/4062/4506195954_caf7506c0c_o.png



Amos2009 said:


> Roll on July 1st!! It will be here before you know it! I know what you mean about everyone around you- when I hear about a friend who's pregnant AGAIN since we started this ttc journey, it makes me seeth on the inside. But of course I could never tell anyone about that because it makes me sound so insensitive.
> I am really good- the AF cramps are starting now and I can't wait for her to come and go. I think I am going to be a rebel and only wait one month. My docs didnt even say I HAD to wait- this was all my own thinking so.....I can bend my own rules right?? lol

You can DEF bend your own rules!



Amos2009 said:


> Listen up OVARIES- hear this FALLOPIAN TUBES- pay attention UTERUS:
> You will ALL work together along with the nice, dancing spermies to unite and form a ball of cells that will then continue to grow 9 months and pop out nice and easily out of our va-jay-jay's. GOT IT??? NOW GET TO IT!!!
> 
> :dust::dust::dust:

I hope mine listened too!



puppymom32 said:


> Hello ladies congrats to the new BFP and FXXX for those getting ready to test.
> AFM still in limbo. Had another blood draw today after Fridays increase. Started spotting brown on Sunday and only when I wipe. Cant remember with my first ectopic if I started out with brown blood. Didnt make it to bleeding with the second as they found it and removed the tube. Have a scan tomorrow so I hope I will at least get some answers. Every cramp or twinge is driving me crazy.

FX'd for you!


----------



## shaerichelle

:hugs: Amy, I am so sorry you are in limbo.

VGibs, Amos is right you just need to see how much it goes up next time.

Megg, Soy has done that to me too. My body thinks its oving right now, but I dont think it is. Matter of fact I am not sure it has since Jan. I hope your ovaries perk up and move out!


----------



## Amos2009

Amy- my fingers and toes are crossed for you babes. I pray the baby is in the right place and will be sticky. Sorry I have been missing the one tuber thread- for some reason I wasnt getting the notices when someone posts, so I thought no one was posting on it!!! Weird!
Michelle- Wow 17 weeks already?? Wow it has flown!
Sis- remember I am taking progesterone so that's why my temps are high! Plus I am starting to cramp so I know she is on her way. I am pretty clueless when it comes to soy and all that, but it sounds like its job has been to confuse, cause it has sure has done that. :)


----------



## puppymom32

Amos2009 said:


> Amy- my fingers and toes are crossed for you babes. I pray the baby is in the right place and will be sticky. Sorry I have been missing the one tuber thread- for some reason I wasnt getting the notices when someone posts, so I thought no one was posting on it!!! Weird!
> Michelle- Wow 17 weeks already?? Wow it has flown!
> Sis- remember I am taking progesterone so that's why my temps are high! Plus I am starting to cramp so I know she is on her way. I am pretty clueless when it comes to soy and all that, but it sounds like its job has been to confuse, cause it has sure has done that. :)

Same thing happened to me hunni I think it was when they switched it to groups that it messed it up I had to resubscribe to it.


----------



## Amos2009

Gotcha...ok well I will find it again!


----------



## Lawa

Hmm my OH also seen a line ladies i have been crying I am so scared! 

Dont know what i will do if I go to the consultant next week and she says I cant carry?

I am taking my asprin and pregnacare :/


----------



## Megg33k

It is confusing for sure, Sis! But that's unusual, honestly! Its not been confusing any other month I've used it. Its been very clear! I'm just hoping that my temp drops tomorrow. I don't think its possible to O only 3 days after my last Soy dose. Hoping, hoping, hoping that it goes down in the morning!

Lawa - Hoping so much that she doesn't say that! :hugs: FX'd for you, love!


----------



## Amos2009

OK- so now I am intriugued- Megg says she can see something on this, but what do you think??

I really dont think I'm pregnant by the way.....anyone?
 



Attached Files:







006.jpg
File size: 23.6 KB
Views: 34









007.jpg
File size: 23.1 KB
Views: 28


----------



## puppymom32

I see a hint of something too. I have heard the dollar ones dont pick up that well. I think we need a FRER for the morning.


----------



## Amos2009

Thanks Amy- I kinda think I see something too, but there is just really no way. I bet I start either tonight or tomorrow. It sure feels like it anyway. And it's not a pg type cramping...it's ok cause I should have been sitting out this month anyway!!!


----------



## Nixilix

I defo see a line :)


----------



## shaerichelle

I see a line on the second one. I had a line on one and a few days later no line.. but I had faints on frer and another test too.


----------



## WannaB

If they were taken within the time limit, then I think you might be in business there, unless they are known to be very evapy! That first pic definatley has a line on it, well a second one I mean!


----------



## Sparkly

Amos girl, get your specs on .......there's a line there :D


----------



## Mrmojo1971

Hi everyone

Can I be added to the list please ? Just had a MMC (blighted ovum) and had medical management last Thursday. 

It's a little too soon for us to start TTC again (especially as OH is currently recovering from a broken femur !) but it definitely won't be too long before we start trying again.:winkwink:


----------



## MissMaternal

I think i can see a line Amos! And that's saying something, because i'm RUBBISH at line spotting... fx'ed for you! Congrats to all the ladies with their new :bfp:s! 

I have no idea how many DPO i am, or if i've even ovulated...we didn't wait for AF after losing Freya so i have no previous AF to go by. It's kind of good though, not knowing, otherwise i would be counting down the days til testing and it would drive me insane :haha: We have just been :sex: as much as possible, and for the last few days i've had some cramping, leg pains, headaches, tiredness and my nipples are sore. So either AF is on her way or i'm pregnant. Also 3 days ago i had some light brown EWCM. So we will see!

Actually, while i'm posting, does anyone know how long it should take for my hCG levels to go back to 0? I haven't had any tests to see what they're at now, and i dont know what they were when i was pregnant, but i didn't know if there is a guideline anyone knows of (Megg? You're the queen of knowledge on here!) saying how long it takes for hCG levels to return to 0? It's just i wouldn't want to test in a couple of weeks and get all excited to see two lines, just to find out it's from my previous pregnancy.

Hope everyone is well! xx


----------



## Megg33k

Sis - Its NOT just me and Kevin! They ALLLLLLLLLLL see it! Now who's crazy? :winkwink:



Mrmojo1971 said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> Can I be added to the list please ? Just had a MMC (blighted ovum) and had medical management last Thursday.
> 
> It's a little too soon for us to start TTC again (especially as OH is currently recovering from a broken femur !) but it definitely won't be too long before we start trying again.:winkwink:

Yes, ma'am! Sorry about your loss, sweetie! :hugs: Hope your new BFP comes quickly!



MissMaternal said:


> I think i can see a line Amos! And that's saying something, because i'm RUBBISH at line spotting... fx'ed for you! Congrats to all the ladies with their new :bfp:s!
> 
> I have no idea how many DPO i am, or if i've even ovulated...we didn't wait for AF after losing Freya so i have no previous AF to go by. It's kind of good though, not knowing, otherwise i would be counting down the days til testing and it would drive me insane :haha: We have just been :sex: as much as possible, and for the last few days i've had some cramping, leg pains, headaches, tiredness and my nipples are sore. So either AF is on her way or i'm pregnant. Also 3 days ago i had some light brown EWCM. So we will see!
> 
> Actually, while i'm posting, does anyone know how long it should take for my hCG levels to go back to 0? I haven't had any tests to see what they're at now, and i dont know what they were when i was pregnant, but i didn't know if there is a guideline anyone knows of (Megg? You're the queen of knowledge on here!) saying how long it takes for hCG levels to return to 0? It's just i wouldn't want to test in a couple of weeks and get all excited to see two lines, just to find out it's from my previous pregnancy.
> 
> Hope everyone is well! xx

That's really quite impossible to even guess at. You probably should have been using some IC's or something so that you could verify it went BFN to know for sure. Is that in the realm of possibilities? Because, it will be VERY hard to know otherwise. I mean, unless you can convince someone to keep track on blood tests. I don't think anyone will really have that info, unfortunately. Its quite different for everyone. :hugs:


----------



## KitKatBit

Hi,

could you add me please? I found this thread such a comfort after my MC, so I'm hoping my shiny new :bfp: will help other people have hope too :D

:bfp: 30th May 2010. MC 23rd Mar 2010.

Lots of luck to everyone and congrats to the :bfp:s xxx


----------



## Amos2009

MissMaternal- I know it varies on how long it takes to get it down. Depends on how high it was and things like that. Plus- it doesn't have to get down to zero for you to get pregnant again. You can ovulate even with small levels in your system- it happened to me. Good luck sweetie!!

MrMojo- so sorry for your loss, but welcome to our little group :)

As for all you crazy chicks that see a line- :headspin:


----------



## Josiejo

Amos ...... I see a line too!!!!!


----------



## Amos2009

Thanks Josie!!!


----------



## Megg33k

KitKatBit said:


> Hi,
> 
> could you add me please? I found this thread such a comfort after my MC, so I'm hoping my shiny new :bfp: will help other people have hope too :D
> 
> :bfp: 30th May 2010. MC 23rd Mar 2010.
> 
> Lots of luck to everyone and congrats to the :bfp:s xxx

Congrats, KitKat!!! :hugs: I'm glad you drew comfort from the thread! You should have joined in! We love to have new gals to chat with! H&H 9 months to you! Thanks for sharing your news! :)

P.S. Can I be a sticky #75? Please?


----------



## Amos2009

Shannon- you must have scared your crazy stalker away since you are still here!? :ninja:


----------



## Lawa

Amos deffo line their hun.

Well just doe another frer line is slightly darker not so much squinting needed bit not obvious anyway got a feeling going to go chemical ladies:/


----------



## Megg33k

Darker is better... even if slightly so! Keep your head up! :hugs:


----------



## Lawa

Thanks hun just dont know where istand which makes it hard def got symptoms lol twinges cramps feeling yack boobs but I dunno


----------



## Megg33k

Look at the chart I posted in June testers! :winkwink:


----------



## dawny690

Amos I see a faint line too so we all must be crazy :lol: or your wearing blinkers :rofl: xxxx


----------



## padbrat

Ohhhh is Amos? Isn't she? I dunno mate.... I am not good at the squinting for lines thing as mine have always come up dark straight away ... didn't make any difference as i lost them all. So I will bow to the superior squinting skills of everyone else! LOL


----------



## Amos2009

dawny690 said:


> Amos I see a faint line too so we all must be crazy :lol: or your wearing blinkers :rofl: xxxx

I think you are all still crazy :wacko: LOL

I figure I am going to wait til Saturday and if I haven't started by then, I will take another test. Don't want to waste those precious dollar tests lol. 

Lawa- a little darker is always better than a little fainter- keep your chin up :hugs: 

Padbrat- I think our eyes must be the first thing to go since we're so old. :haha:


----------



## padbrat

Yep... you could be right Amos... us Sassy Golden Whiners must stick together... just so we can see where we are going LMAO xx


----------



## shaerichelle

Amos, I scared her away. Stalk the stalker..lol joking.

Congrats on the new BFPs gals.


----------



## padbrat

Ohhh like your sparkly new banner Shannon!


----------



## Amos2009

padbrat said:


> Yep... you could be right Amos... us Sassy Golden Whiners must stick together... just so we can see where we are going LMAO xx

I'll bring the cane- you bring the seeing eye dog! :haha:


----------



## padbrat

Seeing eye dog- check
cane- check
2 old birds who can't see for Jack Sh*t-check

In the words of Mastercard-priceless!!!


----------



## Lawa

Well ladies think it is chemicl cervix is open and noticed some brown CM looks like shes coming early! 

To late for an `IB


----------



## shaerichelle

lol padbrat that is funny. 

Thanks:) I am at my last resort.


----------



## shaerichelle

Lawa. I would wait til its bright red. Thats when shes really showed. :hugs: and if you want you can send her my way. I hope she flies away from you.


----------



## puppymom32

Lawa,
Dont give up hope brown blood is old blood having some of that right now and Dr keep tell me not to freek and I am 5w2d

AFM had U/S saw nothing not even a sac. My bloods did double like they were supposed to over the weekend went from 321 Fri to 1380 yesterday. Tech said too early to see anything but I think we should see something. Nothing in tube so that is good. Now just gotta wait and see what happens now hate being in limbo still.


----------



## Lawa

Thanks hunny just feels like Af is coming and suppose the open cervix isnt good lets hope its left ovr blood from implantation


----------



## Lawa

oh hold on cerix shut again ffs


----------



## Megg33k

Lawa & Amy - No giving up yet! :hugs:


----------



## Amos2009

Amy- your numbers are beautiful!! You need to be at 1500 before they really expect to see anything so you are not there yet!! I am so hopeful for you :)
Lawa- fx it's just baby settling in!!
Padbrat- HAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHHA......we should make a commercial with that!!


----------



## MissMaternal

Thanks Amos and Megg - i bought some cheap test strips today and i did one and it came back :bfn: so my levels must be back down :) Which is good cos it means when it comes to testing time if i get a :bfp: at least i will know it's a new pregnancy! 

Hope everyone is well :hugs: x


----------



## KitKatBit

Megg33k said:


> Congrats, KitKat!!! :hugs: I'm glad you drew comfort from the thread! You should have joined in! We love to have new gals to chat with! H&H 9 months to you! Thanks for sharing your news! :)
> 
> P.S. Can I be a sticky #75? Please?

Thanks Megg :D I didn't want to join in until I had my :bfp: for some reason. I've also had no internet access for 4 weeks because of moving house (and being messed around by telephone engineers - grrr). 

MissMaternal - I'm glad your levels are back down and you can be reassured when your :bfp: comes that it's the real deal :) 

Lawa - fx for you - it could definitely still be fine! I felt really AF-like at the start last time and a bit this time too.

Amos - I'm afraid I have to agree with the pro-liners!! I can SO see a line! Are you POAS tomo??

:hugs: to everyone


----------



## Sparkly

:happydance: congrats kitkat xxx


----------



## Sparkly

Loving your ticker Amy :) your numbers are good hun xxx


----------



## puppymom32

Thanks ladies just gonna have faith the next scan will show everything.


----------



## Megg33k

MissMaternal said:


> Thanks Amos and Megg - i bought some cheap test strips today and i did one and it came back :bfn: so my levels must be back down :) Which is good cos it means when it comes to testing time if i get a :bfp: at least i will know it's a new pregnancy!
> 
> Hope everyone is well :hugs: x

That's EXCELLENT news! :yipee: Some ladies have to wait nearly forever! So, BFN already is wonderful! :hugs:



puppymom32 said:


> Thanks ladies just gonna have faith the next scan will show everything.

I'm sure it will, gorgeous! xx


----------



## Lawa

Again thanks for all the support ladies! 

Cureently cervix closed still and up high no more CM just very achey down below so time will tell!!


----------



## SunShyn2205

:happydance::thumbup::dust::hugs::dust::happydance::thumbup:

PMA LADIES!


----------



## Amos2009

Amy- LOVING your ticker!!!!!

KitKat- I am going to wait til Saturday if the witch hasn't shown up. I am pretty sure she's coming and it's ok. I haven't had the usual symptoms that I have had in the past other than the sore boobs and that is due to the progesterone so..... Congrats on your bean- I pray that it is a sticky one!

MissMaternal- yay for the BFN. That is the only time when you pray to see a negative!!!


----------



## LunaBean

Congrats on the bfps girls! pma everyone else!! :):)


----------



## VGibs

puppymom32 said:


> Lawa,
> Dont give up hope brown blood is old blood having some of that right now and Dr keep tell me not to freek and I am 5w2d
> 
> AFM had U/S saw nothing not even a sac. My bloods did double like they were supposed to over the weekend went from 321 Fri to 1380 yesterday. Tech said too early to see anything but I think we should see something. Nothing in tube so that is good. Now just gotta wait and see what happens now hate being in limbo still.

Yay for the 5 weeker's! I dont find out if my levels doubled until tomorrow as my doctor office closes early today! grrrrr But YAYYYYY for your big fat levels!


----------



## puppymom32

Thanks V I am sure your levels will be fine. Just praying I see a sac on the next scan until then just gonna remain positive.


----------



## Amos2009

One day at a time girls. 

Sis- what's the latest on you? Pains? No pains? To soy or not to soy- that is the question.

ok- ps- I am in a goofy ass mood.....just a warning!!!


----------



## shaerichelle

Amy those a nice levels:)


----------



## LunaBean

You can add me now please :) Even tho Im CRAPPING myself!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## Amos2009

OMG!!! Yay Lizzie!!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::dust::dust:


----------



## LunaBean

Thanks!!! :):):)


----------



## puppymom32

Congrats Lizzie FXXX for you.


----------



## Josiejo

Congrats Lizzie!!!!!!


----------



## Megg33k

Amos2009 said:


> One day at a time girls.
> 
> Sis- what's the latest on you? Pains? No pains? To soy or not to soy- that is the question.
> 
> ok- ps- I am in a goofy ass mood.....just a warning!!!

Uhm... Got a couple of twinges today, actually! Still hoping for a Friday ovulation! More about me below!*



Lizzie_Moon said:


> You can add me now please :) Even tho Im CRAPPING myself!!!!! :happydance:

Yes, ma'am! Was hoping to get the green light! Then saw the siggy and figured I could! LOL Congrats again, my lovely Lizzie! :yipee:

*More about me... As promised!

I got the rest of my test results back today.

B6 - Normal
Cardiolipin IGG AB - Normal
Cardiolipin IGM AB - Normal
Cardiolipin IGA AB - Normal
Antinuclear Antibodies (ANA) - Negative
DHEA-S - Normal
Prolactin - Normal
Aldosterone, serum - 11 (Upright 3:10pm) ???
[Upright 8am-10am = <29; Upright 4pm-6pm = <22; Supine 8am-10am = 3-16]
Free Testosterone - Normal
Percent Free - 2.35% [0.5-2.0] (So, slightly elevated, but "nothing to worry about")
Total Testosterone - Normal

So, she's all but tapped out on what she can do for me now. She's tested everything she's allowed to test! I have a standing order for 7dpo progesterone testing... but that's not here yet! She's not looking for a new fertility specialist to send me to. I think we found a local one that will be okay. Its not the awful one I went to last year. So, I'm hopeful. I'm also hoping that since my weight isn't effecting my ovulation that I won't be remanded to losing weight prior to treatment. Granted, I need to lose a ton of weight... but I don't feel like I can adequately focus on weight loss when I'd only be resenting the lack of baby making! I have a one-track mind and losing weight is in the backseat to having a baby right now. I don't believe my weight is actually keeping me from having a baby... So, why on earth should I spend a year or so losing weight if that's not the problem? I'm honestly hoping to fail my progesterone test miserably!!!

So, that's me hoping O is soon and my progesterone SUCKS! FX'd for bad test result! :rofl: Sounds so odd!


----------



## shaerichelle

Well Megg darling glad you got the tests done :hugs Heres to ov!

Can you add my last mc? I did some soul searching and decided I was pregnant I had the tests etc. :cry: I cant stop being so sad


----------



## Amos2009

:wacko: :winkwink:
Sis- I hope your progesterone sucks too - then you can get on these lovely suppositories where your boobs feel like they are being invaded by an army of 500 pound rocks that are not only heavy but hurt like hell! 
I am more hoping that you just hurry up and O so you can get in that two week wait and then get your BFP. That's not too much to ask for is it???


----------



## Megg33k

Sis - Nope, not too much to ask for at all! I hope your hoping works... on all accounts! LOL

Shan - Sure, I'll add it back! :hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

Because I know you all love to look at things that have been peed on... I give you the most pathetic OPK progression EVER! Enjoy!

https://farm5.static.flickr.com/4024/4664545333_42af37a1ed_b.jpg


----------



## shaerichelle

am I seeing something on the bottom one. ?

i think ill buy some opk


----------



## Megg33k

Well, there's SOMETHING on all of them. I promise! LOL But, its not much! And, its certainly not helping me any! I'm hoping that the bottom one is the "darkest" of the line of "lightest OPK lines ever"!!! That would suggest that hope is not lost for O soon! Bottom one is still wet too... the rest are WAY dry!


----------



## Amos2009

Girl.....I have faith in your ovaries........they just need some stern talking to- So.......Meg's Ovaries- listen up......

GET TO KICKIN!!!!!


----------



## aussiettc

Wow congrats to all the new BFP's. I haven't been on again for a day or 2 and we have another surge.

AFM well last night i went to Canberra to visit my nanna cause she was in town for a conference. We went out to dinner and then travelled the 2.5 hours back home. it was great to see my nan but the best bit was DH being in the mood for DTD when we got home. I even got to hit the big O (sorry tmi) for the first time this month. it was great to have my DH back to his old self again. We talked for the whole trip over and back and managed to discuss a lot of things like why i get so upset with TTC problems. I said to him itsa women thing, and that how would he feel if he couldn't get his dingdong working anymore. His response, ok i'll be more understanding from now on. WOOHOO a breakthrough.

I am almost tempted to POAS cause i had some creamy CM last night which is new for me cause i normally dont get anyCM.
Ok i think thats enough for me for now.


----------



## Lawa

Morning LAdies and congrats Lizzie!!!

We always seem to end up together lol! 

Well af hasnt arrived still not more bleeding or coulerd discharge still very very faint BFP dont know if lighter than the others as chucked them away lol!


----------



## dawny690

Remove my :bfp: please and add another loss as hpt is completely :bfn: now so am just waiting to see if bleeding starts but I will be going to the see the doctor x


----------



## tinybutterfly

oh Dawny, heartbreaking (((hugs)))


----------



## Lawa

Dawny hun i am so sorry


----------



## Megg33k

Amos2009 said:


> Girl.....I have faith in your ovaries........they just need some stern talking to- So.......Meg's Ovaries- listen up......
> 
> GET TO KICKIN!!!!!

Thanks, Sis! I've had a few more twinges tonight. Have some watery CM going on too! Hoping its a good sign! I hope my ovaries listen to you!



aussiettc said:


> Wow congrats to all the new BFP's. I haven't been on again for a day or 2 and we have another surge.
> 
> AFM well last night i went to Canberra to visit my nanna cause she was in town for a conference. We went out to dinner and then travelled the 2.5 hours back home. it was great to see my nan but the best bit was DH being in the mood for DTD when we got home. I even got to hit the big O (sorry tmi) for the first time this month. it was great to have my DH back to his old self again. We talked for the whole trip over and back and managed to discuss a lot of things like why i get so upset with TTC problems. I said to him itsa women thing, and that how would he feel if he couldn't get his dingdong working anymore. His response, ok i'll be more understanding from now on. WOOHOO a breakthrough.
> 
> I am almost tempted to POAS cause i had some creamy CM last night which is new for me cause i normally dont get anyCM.
> Ok i think thats enough for me for now.

:test:



dawny690 said:


> Remove my :bfp: please and add another loss as hpt is completely :bfn: now so am just waiting to see if bleeding starts but I will be going to the see the doctor x

Okay... :hugs:


----------



## maratobe

:hugs: massive hugs dawny!!! xxxxx


----------



## VGibs

Sorry Dawny :(


----------



## aussiettc

Oh Dawny :hug: sweetheart. it breaks my heart to here this news.

Megg - you cant tempt me today. I think i'll wait untill 6 June to test cause it just worries me that i might only be 7dpo cause i usually O 3 days after my +OPK. at least then i havea better chance of seeing a good + if i have a +


----------



## LunaBean

So sorry dawny :hugs:


----------



## jonnanne3

Congrats to all the new :bfp:'s!!!!!!! :happydance: I leave for a little while and come back to a full blown :bfp: party!!!!!!!!!!!! 
I am sorry I have been MIA for a while. I have been here and there and in and out. It is our busy time right now. We have a heating and air conditioning business and we have been very busy! So I am sorry if I have neglected any of you! :hugs:

Dawn, I am so sorry! :hugs:


----------



## Amos2009

So sorry Dawny :hugs:

Aussie- that sounds promising!! Can't wait to see a :test:!!!

Lawa and Lizzie- praying for sticky beans!!! :dust:

Amy- how are you doing today hun?


----------



## impatient1

Hey can you add me aswell, I am still kind of lurking as my periods are off and on right now, hoping to get them all sorted out again. I had my D&C done in June 2009.


----------



## impatient1

So sorry Dawny :hugs:


----------



## shaerichelle

:hugs: Dawny. I am so sorry :cry: We both had the same due date. You can pm me anytime honey.


----------



## padbrat

Dawny sweetie.... so sorry xxx

Lawa and Lizzie... Congrats on your BFPs chicks!

Amos... what an advert we would make mate... in the words of Carlsberg ... if Amos and Padbrat did an advert, it would be the best advert in the world... for 2 Golden Whiners who can't see for jack! LOL

Message for Meggs Ovaries... stop jerking her about and do your thing!!!!

Now ladies, if I could tap into your collective wisdom please.... OK, here goes...

M/c at 9 weeks on 4 May, bleed for 18 days, then stopped bleeding. Yesterday (TMI Warning) had some very light old brownish blood, but like you get at the very end of the period... only a very small amount and the same for today... no pain at all... is this AF? Would I have an AF already? Pre pregnancy my AF would come around 4th or 5th if the month...

Confused.... help....


----------



## puppymom32

Amos2009 said:


> So sorry Dawny :hugs:
> 
> Aussie- that sounds promising!! Can't wait to see a :test:!!!
> 
> Lawa and Lizzie- praying for sticky beans!!! :dust:
> 
> Amy- how are you doing today hun?

Hey babes looks like my scan was right started heavy bleeding last night. Losing another one. :cry: Having major pain on my left side so still worried could be in tube. Tylenol is not helping at all. will go for bloods tomorrow to confirm. Just feel devestated and heatbroken shouldnt have gotten my hopes up.


----------



## Amos2009

Oh Amy- I am just so heartbroken for you. It's just not right or fair :cry::cry::cry::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

padbrat said:


> Dawny sweetie.... so sorry xxx
> 
> Lawa and Lizzie... Congrats on your BFPs chicks!
> 
> Amos... what an advert we would make mate... in the words of Carlsberg ... if Amos and Padbrat did an advert, it would be the best advert in the world... for 2 Golden Whiners who can't see for jack! LOL
> 
> Message for Meggs Ovaries... stop jerking her about and do your thing!!!!
> 
> Now ladies, if I could tap into your collective wisdom please.... OK, here goes...
> 
> M/c at 9 weeks on 4 May, bleed for 18 days, then stopped bleeding. Yesterday (TMI Warning) had some very light old brownish blood, but like you get at the very end of the period... only a very small amount and the same for today... no pain at all... is this AF? Would I have an AF already? Pre pregnancy my AF would come around 4th or 5th if the month...
> 
> Confused.... help....

I sure hope they listen! lol Uhm... not sure if its AF or not. I think you'll have to wait and see if it gets heavier!



impatient1 said:


> Hey can you add me aswell, I am still kind of lurking as my periods are off and on right now, hoping to get them all sorted out again. I had my D&C done in June 2009.

Sure thing, impatient! Sorry for your loss, honey! :hugs:



puppymom32 said:


> Amos2009 said:
> 
> 
> So sorry Dawny :hugs:
> 
> Aussie- that sounds promising!! Can't wait to see a :test:!!!
> 
> Lawa and Lizzie- praying for sticky beans!!! :dust:
> 
> Amy- how are you doing today hun?
> 
> Hey babes looks like my scan was right started heavy bleeding last night. Losing another one. :cry: Having major pain on my left side so still worried could be in tube. Tylenol is not helping at all. will go for bloods tomorrow to confirm. Just feel devestated and heatbroken shouldnt have gotten my hopes up.Click to expand...

No! Oh, Amy! I'm SO sorry, sweetheart! :hugs: I'm here if you need to talk!


----------



## padbrat

Amy, so sorry that you are going through this yet again... we are all here for you if you need us xx


----------



## Mummytofour

So sorry Amy. <<big hugs>>
I can't begin to imagine what you are going through right now but I am thinking of you and sending you massive cyber hugs! I know nothing will make it better, but hopefully you'll take some comfort from knowing we are all here for you hunni.


----------



## dawny690

:hugs: Amy so sorry your going through this again sweetie :hugs: Send the bitch here so I can get this over with xxxxx


----------



## puppymom32

Dawny,
I keep her for a few days so she can clean everything out and then I'll send her your way.


----------



## dawny690

Thanks babes although im sorry she is with you :hugs: xxxx


----------



## Sparkly

:hugs: I'm so sorry Amy xxx


----------



## BizyBee

Hi girls. I had my lap yesterday and I am feeling ok. They found stage 2 endo and polycystic ovaries but the Dr. was hopeful and said I increased my chances. I am going to move on to injectables/IUI as soon as I'm ready. I can take lupron for 6 months to remove the endo that he couldn't get out (it was all over the place and he was able to get most of it), but then I'd have to stop TTC and I can't imagine waiting another 6 months to even try again. I am praying the injectables work! If not, we're looking at IVF in the near future.


----------



## padbrat

Wow Bizzy.. that was some serious stuff they found... am pleased you are feeling OK after the op though. :hugs:


----------



## impatient1

puppymom32 said:


> Amos2009 said:
> 
> 
> So sorry Dawny :hugs:
> 
> Aussie- that sounds promising!! Can't wait to see a :test:!!!
> 
> Lawa and Lizzie- praying for sticky beans!!! :dust:
> 
> Amy- how are you doing today hun?
> 
> Hey babes looks like my scan was right started heavy bleeding last night. Losing another one. :cry: Having major pain on my left side so still worried could be in tube. Tylenol is not helping at all. will go for bloods tomorrow to confirm. Just feel devestated and heatbroken shouldnt have gotten my hopes up.Click to expand...

So sorry you have to go through this again. :hugs:


----------



## impatient1

BizyBee said:


> Hi girls. I had my lap yesterday and I am feeling ok. They found stage 2 endo and polycystic ovaries but the Dr. was hopeful and said I increased my chances. I am going to move on to injectables/IUI as soon as I'm ready. I can take lupron for 6 months to remove the endo that he couldn't get out (it was all over the place and he was able to get most of it), but then I'd have to stop TTC and I can't imagine waiting another 6 months to even try again. I am praying the injectables work! If not, we're looking at IVF in the near future.

Hoping the injectables work soon for you.


----------



## Megg33k

Glad it increased your chances, Jen! Another 6 months before trying would be unpleasant! I'm hopeful that the op + injectables will do it! :hugs:

AFM... OPK is probably as dark as its going to get today! I can see the line easily in person. Its not truly positive... but probably MY version of positive! Get ready to squint and tilt your screens! Taken with shitty cam on phone!

https://farm5.static.flickr.com/4012/4666626595_30aebe9267.jpg

People wonder why I can see the faintest of lines on tests... If this might be my positive OPK... I'm a pro at line spotting! LOL


----------



## Sparkly

:happydance: I see it meggie....i see it...yey!!


----------



## Sparkly

BizyBee said:


> Hi girls. I had my lap yesterday and I am feeling ok. They found stage 2 endo and polycystic ovaries but the Dr. was hopeful and said I increased my chances. I am going to move on to injectables/IUI as soon as I'm ready. I can take lupron for 6 months to remove the endo that he couldn't get out (it was all over the place and he was able to get most of it), but then I'd have to stop TTC and I can't imagine waiting another 6 months to even try again. I am praying the injectables work! If not, we're looking at IVF in the near future.


:hugs: Hugs hunny, I too have pcos, I hope you're okay and not in too much pain today. FX'd for those injectables


----------



## Megg33k

How sad is it that we're excited to see some sort of a line on my OPKs? This is pathetic! I guess since you couldn't see the other lines and you see this one, that verifies that its darker? So, I'm not losing my mind and I should indeed call it positive for now! That's a plus! :)


----------



## Sparkly

It is a plus...I am a black belt line spotter :ninja: I notice your chart has changed...have you told off silly ff and made it disregard your fever temps?......


----------



## VGibs

Ohhh Amy I wish I could just give ya a big hug and a shoulder to cry all over. That is just so unfair for you :(


----------



## Amos2009

I see it Sis!! I am considering this positive for you.....So what are you doing on the computer? Go attack Kevin already :)
Bizzy- I have heard of lots of women who have had a lap and they got "all cleaned out" and then got pregnant very soon after. Glad you are feeling ok at the moment :)
Well- I just got the call that I cannot see the recurrent mc doctor at all in the month of June and the schedule for July is not even out yet so no guarantee I can see her then. AND I have to bring $500 with me to even see her to cover the visit. WHOA. 
So- that answers my question if I wait to ttc til after the doctor- that answer is NO.


----------



## Vickieh1981

dawny690 said:


> Remove my :bfp: please and add another loss as hpt is completely :bfn: now so am just waiting to see if bleeding starts but I will be going to the see the doctor x

Oh no Dawny. I hope you can get some answers from the drs.



impatient1 said:


> Hey can you add me aswell, I am still kind of lurking as my periods are off and on right now, hoping to get them all sorted out again. I had my D&C done in June 2009.

Welcome to the group although I am sorry you have to be here.



padbrat said:


> Dawny sweetie.... so sorry xxx
> 
> Lawa and Lizzie... Congrats on your BFPs chicks!
> 
> Amos... what an advert we would make mate... in the words of Carlsberg ... if Amos and Padbrat did an advert, it would be the best advert in the world... for 2 Golden Whiners who can't see for jack! LOL
> 
> Message for Meggs Ovaries... stop jerking her about and do your thing!!!!
> 
> Now ladies, if I could tap into your collective wisdom please.... OK, here goes...
> 
> M/c at 9 weeks on 4 May, bleed for 18 days, then stopped bleeding. Yesterday (TMI Warning) had some very light old brownish blood, but like you get at the very end of the period... only a very small amount and the same for today... no pain at all... is this AF? Would I have an AF already? Pre pregnancy my AF would come around 4th or 5th if the month...
> 
> Confused.... help....

It is possible hun. I lost Isabella at 13 weeks and got my period 30 days later. I guess that you will just have to wait and see.



puppymom32 said:


> Amos2009 said:
> 
> 
> So sorry Dawny :hugs:
> 
> Aussie- that sounds promising!! Can't wait to see a :test:!!!
> 
> Lawa and Lizzie- praying for sticky beans!!! :dust:
> 
> Amy- how are you doing today hun?
> 
> Hey babes looks like my scan was right started heavy bleeding last night. Losing another one. :cry: Having major pain on my left side so still worried could be in tube. Tylenol is not helping at all. will go for bloods tomorrow to confirm. Just feel devestated and heatbroken shouldnt have gotten my hopes up.Click to expand...

I am so so sorry Amy. I feel awful that you have to be having such bad luck again.



Megg33k said:


> Glad it increased your chances, Jen! Another 6 months before trying would be unpleasant! I'm hopeful that the op + injectables will do it! :hugs:
> 
> AFM... OPK is probably as dark as its going to get today! I can see the line easily in person. Its not truly positive... but probably MY version of positive! Get ready to squint and tilt your screens! Taken with shitty cam on phone!
> 
> https://farm5.static.flickr.com/4012/4666626595_30aebe9267.jpg
> 
> People wonder why I can see the faintest of lines on tests... If this might be my positive OPK... I'm a pro at line spotting! LOL

I can see that if I squint - couldn't on any of the others. Mine never get positive either (although almost so lol). It must be very confusing.


----------



## VGibs

Padbrat - I got pregnant like 9 days after my MC... I was still spotting!


----------



## puppymom32

VGibs,
Loving ur hcg number just noticed how hight it was.


----------



## VGibs

puppymom32 said:


> VGibs,
> Loving ur hcg number just noticed how hight it was.

Thanks girl...I got the number today. :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dawny690

Vigia that rise is beautiful xxxx


----------



## Megg33k

Sparkly said:


> It is a plus...I am a black belt line spotter :ninja: I notice your chart has changed...have you told off silly ff and made it disregard your fever temps?......

Well, I put the OPK in as + and that took the CH's... So, then I put the temps as "fever" so it would disregard them. Now, I wait!



Amos2009 said:


> I see it Sis!! I am considering this positive for you.....So what are you doing on the computer? Go attack Kevin already :)
> Bizzy- I have heard of lots of women who have had a lap and they got "all cleaned out" and then got pregnant very soon after. Glad you are feeling ok at the moment :)
> Well- I just got the call that I cannot see the recurrent mc doctor at all in the month of June and the schedule for July is not even out yet so no guarantee I can see her then. AND I have to bring $500 with me to even see her to cover the visit. WHOA.
> So- that answers my question if I wait to ttc til after the doctor- that answer is NO.

Yeah, I'm considering it positive too! I can't hope it gets darker. Kevin is at work for another hour! Will attack upon coming home! 

Eeeeeeeeeek @ $500 and a 2 month wait! NO WAY!



Vickieh1981 said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> Glad it increased your chances, Jen! Another 6 months before trying would be unpleasant! I'm hopeful that the op + injectables will do it! :hugs:
> 
> AFM... OPK is probably as dark as its going to get today! I can see the line easily in person. Its not truly positive... but probably MY version of positive! Get ready to squint and tilt your screens! Taken with shitty cam on phone!
> 
> https://farm5.static.flickr.com/4012/4666626595_30aebe9267.jpg
> 
> People wonder why I can see the faintest of lines on tests... If this might be my positive OPK... I'm a pro at line spotting! LOL
> 
> I can see that if I squint - couldn't on any of the others. Mine never get positive either (although almost so lol). It must be very confusing.Click to expand...

Yes... Incredibly confusing! I've come to grips with knowing that I have to pick the darkest of my faint lines and call it a positive. Its hard because I have to see them to compare each to the next. Its a pain in the ass is what it is! I feel silly even using them because they're so unrewarding... but if I wasn't, I'd be even more confused this month. Oddly, a line that pathetic has made me very happy and hopeful! Now I might actually get my test done on the right day! :)


----------



## Amos2009

Ok- question for you girls. As I was talking to my current doctor she mentioned I also had high protein s and high protein c levels. I cannot find anything about elevated levels of those only deficient levels. Do any of you know anything about it? I can't believe they just told me this. Those tests were taken March 10. So now I have high homocysteine, C and S. Surely that has SOMETHING to do with all my losses??????


----------



## Megg33k

Amos2009 said:


> Ok- question for you girls. As I was talking to my current doctor she mentioned I also had high protein s and high protein c levels. I cannot find anything about elevated levels of those only deficient levels. Do any of you know anything about it? I can't believe they just told me this. Those tests were taken March 10. So now I have high homocysteine, C and S. Surely that has SOMETHING to do with all my losses??????




LabTestsOnline said:

> Elevated levels of Protein C and Protein S are not usually associated with medical problems.

I think its just a sign of inflammation. I had elevated C-Reactive Proteins... Guessing that's the Protein C? If so, it doesn't mean much out of context! How elevated? Get copies of your blood work!

P.S. I'm starting to think we really ARE related, Sis! xx


----------



## Amos2009

I have not gotten copies yet- I need to just go up there because calling and asking for them probably won't make it happen. My levels of that were- S- 127 and C- 171
So what kind of inflammation? Yes- I know my ass and gut are inflamed, but I am working on that by going to the gym!!!


----------



## Megg33k

Amos2009 said:


> I have not gotten copies yet- I need to just go up there because calling and asking for them probably won't make it happen. My levels of that were- S- 127 and C- 171
> So what kind of inflammation? Yes- I know my ass and gut are inflamed, but I am working on that by going to the gym!!!

Nevermind the inflammation bit. That's not the same thing as mine. The numbers are WAY off. Mine was supposed to be between 0.0-0.8. Must be completely different. I'd just go with the quote then... Elevated levels of Protein C and Protein S are not usually associated with medical problems.

Check here: https://www.labtestsonline.org/understanding/analytes/protein_c_and_s/test.html#what


----------



## aussiettc

Amy - i'm so sorry honey. I wish you didn't have to go through this again.:hug:




Megg33k said:


> Glad it increased your chances, Jen! Another 6 months before trying would be unpleasant! I'm hopeful that the op + injectables will do it! :hugs:
> 
> AFM... OPK is probably as dark as its going to get today! I can see the line easily in person. Its not truly positive... but probably MY version of positive! Get ready to squint and tilt your screens! Taken with shitty cam on phone!
> 
> https://farm5.static.flickr.com/4012/4666626595_30aebe9267.jpg
> 
> People wonder why I can see the faintest of lines on tests... If this might be my positive OPK... I'm a pro at line spotting! LOL

megg i can see that line.


----------



## Megg33k

Well, + OPK it is then! Thanks, hun! Still very sad that my positive is "any hint of a line" though. Why can't I just be normal? It really gets me down!


----------



## aussiettc

Megg33k said:


> Well, + OPK it is then! Thanks, hun! Still very sad that my positive is "any hint of a line" though. Why can't I just be normal? It really gets me down!

Cause being normal is so over rated honey. Most people are normal your different which makes you a lovey kind of rare gem!!!


AFM the DH pissed me off today cause he told me if i got any lines on a HPT it would be my body playing tricks on me!!!! That is always in the back of my mind so why does he have to say shit like that. Now i dont wanna test at all cause i'm really really scared i'll get a false +:growlmad:


----------



## SunShyn2205

Dawny and Puppymom32: So Sorry :hugs::cry::hugs:

Impatient: Welcome! and sorry for your loss. :hugs:

Aussiettc: POAS anyways!, what if its not a false +??? even if you get a + , just retest the next day to be sure! ( in my case i need to know early, so i have have progesterone/other test as soon as i test +, so i can take proper meds to help me carry) :hugs:

vgibs: :happydance:

Megg: Get to :sex:

Amos: hope you get some answers about those labs, :hugs:

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## aussiettc

i'll probally test on sunday. i have to work up the courage to test now. I'm nervous and get over excited really easy. Don't want to test and get a BFp only to have it be a chemical.


----------



## VGibs

Aussie - Want me to beat him up???


----------



## aussiettc

VGibs said:


> Aussie - Want me to beat him up???

:rofl: thanks virgina.

Earlier i would of said yes. but i just found out that he got told that he has to go to Melbourne on monday next week to retrench someone. This is the first time since getting his management job 3 years ago he's had to do it so i think i'll let it slide this once.


----------



## Megg33k

Mary - Yes, isn't different just lovely? Thanks, hun! :hugs:

AFM... I've had ovary pain tonight/this morning! I don't know if O is over now or if its coming shortly... We'll see soon, I hope!


----------



## shaerichelle

I am so sorry Amy :hugs: I wish there was something I could do. Its just not fair.


----------



## Amos2009

Good morning chicas! My temp dropped this morning so AF is finally on her way!!! YAY!!!


----------



## dawny690

:hugs: Amos hun xxxx


----------



## Megg33k

BOO @ AF! :hugs: Sis!


----------



## BizyBee

Feeling a bit better and just had a chance to read back. I am so sorry Dawny and Amy. :hugs:


----------



## Amos2009

Oh no ladies- no sadness here. I knew I wasnt pregnant so I was wanting her to hurry up and show her face!! Now on to next cycle- gotta decide if we are waiting or not....hmmmmm......decisions decisions!!!


----------



## dawny690

Go for it if you want to xxxx


----------



## Megg33k

NO WAITING!!! NO! :hugs: I need a niece/nephew, Sis! xx


----------



## Amos2009

I keep telling myself a 2 month wait would let my body get sorted out, but that hasn't seem to mattered. I miscarry whether I have a 3 month wait or a 1 month wait so......
And Sis- I will probably get a niece/nephew from you before you will from me- my track record is not very good!!


----------



## puppymom32

Can you remove my BFP please just got out of surgey as tube ruptured. Now I am tubeless. Completely shocked and feel nothing.


----------



## Megg33k

Amos2009 said:


> I keep telling myself a 2 month wait would let my body get sorted out, but that hasn't seem to mattered. I miscarry whether I have a 3 month wait or a 1 month wait so......
> And Sis- I will probably get a niece/nephew from you before you will from me- my track record is not very good!!

Cause my track record is AWESOME? :rofl:



puppymom32 said:


> Can you remove my BFP please just got out of surgey as tube ruptured. Now I am tubeless. Completely shocked and feel nothing.

:cry: Will do... :hugs: Amy! :cry:


----------



## VGibs

Oh my god Amy....I can not even tell you how sorry I am


----------



## debgreasby

Oh Amy, I can't find the words. :hug:


----------



## Dazed

I am so sorry puppymom! I can't even imagine what you are going through right now!


----------



## puppymom32

Thanks ladies for being here for me. Still pretty sure I am in shock. Totally not expecting this today but u all have made it better.


----------



## BizyBee

:cry: :hugs: Amy, so sorry....


----------



## shaerichelle

Amy darling I am so sorry :hugs:


----------



## aussiettc

Amos2009 said:


> Oh no ladies- no sadness here. I knew I wasnt pregnant so I was wanting her to hurry up and show her face!! Now on to next cycle- gotta decide if we are waiting or not....hmmmmm......decisions decisions!!!

NO waiting no waiting go for it guns blazing...........yehaw......



puppymom32 said:


> Can you remove my BFP please just got out of surgey as tube ruptured. Now I am tubeless. Completely shocked and feel nothing.


Again Amy so sorry sweetheart.:hugs:


----------



## Amos2009

Amy- there are no words. I am just heartbroken for you. I am so glad you are ok though, I know how dangerous it is. Love you....I am here for you.


----------



## SunShyn2205

Sorry Amy, I pray you have a healthy recovery, and that you have a successful IVF in your future! :hugs::cry::hugs:


----------



## hb1

I am so very sorry Amy :(

hx


----------



## Sparkly

Oh my god Amy hunny, I'm so sorry, I'm heartbroken for you :hugs:


----------



## aussiettc

Ok jusst caus i'm bored 

did you know that just under 40% of the people currently registerd have moved forward after their loss and gotten a BFP

Thas real;y good odds


----------



## Amos2009

Wow Aussie- those are prety good odds, although I wish it were 100%! 

Question for you ladies- why do you think someone would ever fake being pregnant and having a miscarriage? I mean- especially when they are surrounded by people who have 
had losses? What kind of sick person does it take to do that???

Just venting this morning- AF has hit me like a bitch this morning so I am not in a good mood!!!


----------



## hb1

Amos2009 said:


> Wow Aussie- those are prety good odds, although I wish it were 100%!
> 
> Question for you ladies- why do you think someone would ever fake being pregnant and having a miscarriage? I mean- especially when they are surrounded by people who have
> had losses? What kind of sick person does it take to do that???
> 
> Just venting this morning- AF has hit me like a bitch this morning so I am not in a good mood!!!

OMG - is this some one you know Amos? - they must be totally sick in the head :growlmad:

Sorry about af :( have a "you" day and indulge yourself

hx


----------



## puppymom32

Amos2009 said:


> Wow Aussie- those are prety good odds, although I wish it were 100%!
> 
> Question for you ladies- why do you think someone would ever fake being pregnant and having a miscarriage? I mean- especially when they are surrounded by people who have
> had losses? What kind of sick person does it take to do that???
> 
> Just venting this morning- AF has hit me like a bitch this morning so I am not in a good mood!!!

That is just horrible. Really not nice at all. So sorry the witch got your this morning. I just hate her.


----------



## puppymom32

Thanks ladies alot more emotional today. Just worried it will never happen because of the money issue. My friends and family have been great saying will have fudraisers and bake sales and yard sales whatever we need to do to come up with the money. I was crying this morning and DH said dont worry babe we will work it out.So that makes me feel hopeful he never wanted to use intervention but now he realizes we have no choice. Good thing like others have all said my dr's have seen both babies that they took from the tubes R and L and said they were both viable pregnancies just implanted in the wrong place so IVF really has a great chance of working. I was told they found scar tissue everywhere even on my bowels they were all stuck together so they removed it all. They think i had an infection when I was way younger that did a lot of damage including some to my liver but think all is fine now that they removed it. I just dont know why they didnt find it last April when they went in and removed the tube. I had three people I trusted doing the surgery the first was the surgeon I saw that morning he is on the board of surgery for the hospital so I know he knows his stuff they second was my fertility doctor and I know he would of done anything to keep the tube if he could of and the third was my cousin the Midwife she just wanted to be there for me.


----------



## Amos2009

Amy- I know how you feel about money issues and IVF. It sucks that it is not covered over here like it is across the pond. I know I haven't had insurance since I lost my job In January so every time I go see the doc they hold out their hand for money. They always look at me when I tell them we are still trying for a baby, but hello- we have been trying for this baby looooooong before I lost my job and insurance. 
It sounds like you have a wonderful support system and if there is anything I can do for you, please do not hesitate to ask. Let me know when the bake sale is- I will take a road trip :)
The person I was talking about earlier- I don't personally know her, but she is in a support group for those who have had mc. Her stories change like the wind blows, but yet she still thinks everyone believes them. The more I think about it, I really feel sorry for her. Sad she has to come up with stories like that for attention.


----------



## shaerichelle

Amos there are some sick twisted people out there!


----------



## hb1

Hi Amy - this may be of interest - IVF scholarships in USA with INCIID.

https://www.inciid.org/article.php?cat=programs&id=239

The next deadlines for apps are June 30th, July 30th and August 31st.

hx


----------



## impatient1

Thank you for the welcome guys. We are TTC right now but my periods are messed up lately, so trying not to get my hopes up for anything but it's hard sometimes when you are two weeks late. I wish they would just go back to normal. I lost a lot of weight last year with no reasoning and then when I stopped losing weight my periods went even more bonkers.


----------



## impatient1

puppymom32 said:


> Thanks ladies alot more emotional today. Just worried it will never happen because of the money issue. My friends and family have been great saying will have fudraisers and bake sales and yard sales whatever we need to do to come up with the money. I was crying this morning and DH said dont worry babe we will work it out.So that makes me feel hopeful he never wanted to use intervention but now he realizes we have no choice. Good thing like others have all said my dr's have seen both babies that they took from the tubes R and L and said they were both viable pregnancies just implanted in the wrong place so IVF really has a great chance of working. I was told they found scar tissue everywhere even on my bowels they were all stuck together so they removed it all. They think i had an infection when I was way younger that did a lot of damage including some to my liver but think all is fine now that they removed it. I just dont know why they didnt find it last April when they went in and removed the tube. I had three people I trusted doing the surgery the first was the surgeon I saw that morning he is on the board of surgery for the hospital so I know he knows his stuff they second was my fertility doctor and I know he would of done anything to keep the tube if he could of and the third was my cousin the Midwife she just wanted to be there for me.

I'm so sorry to hear. Good luck with the fundraisers. Wishing you the best of luck.


----------



## shaerichelle

impatient1 I am day 52 so I understand. :hugs: look into soy isoflavones for next cycle.


----------



## puppymom32

hb1 said:


> Hi Amy - this may be of interest - IVF scholarships in USA with INCIID.
> 
> https://www.inciid.org/article.php?cat=programs&id=239
> 
> The next deadlines for apps are June 30th, July 30th and August 31st.
> 
> hx

Thanks Hunni I will look into this.


----------



## puppymom32

impatient1 said:


> Thank you for the welcome guys. We are TTC right now but my periods are messed up lately, so trying not to get my hopes up for anything but it's hard sometimes when you are two weeks late. I wish they would just go back to normal. I lost a lot of weight last year with no reasoning and then when I stopped losing weight my periods went even more bonkers.

So sorry things are rough for you right now. Have they done any testing for PCOS? That can cause long cycles hope you get straightend out. :hugs:


----------



## impatient1

shaerichelle said:


> impatient1 I am day 52 so I understand. :hugs: look into soy isoflavones for next cycle.

Will have to look into that for sure, do you know if it does help? Sorry you are going through this as well. It's so frustrating because I am actually sitting here sometimes almost willing myself to have a period already lol. Do you know what is causing yours to be so late?



puppymom32 said:


> impatient1 said:
> 
> 
> Thank you for the welcome guys. We are TTC right now but my periods are messed up lately, so trying not to get my hopes up for anything but it's hard sometimes when you are two weeks late. I wish they would just go back to normal. I lost a lot of weight last year with no reasoning and then when I stopped losing weight my periods went even more bonkers.
> 
> So sorry things are rough for you right now. Have they done any testing for PCOS? That can cause long cycles hope you get straightend out. :hugs:Click to expand...

Well last year when I got pregnant I started losing weight and it continued even after the loss of my baby. I don't weigh a lot to begin with, started weighing 105lbs when I got pregnant and then February weighed in at 86.5lbs. In march I didn't lose anymore weight and then in May I gained 1.5 lbs. My periods never completely went back to normal after my D&C in June last year but they just seem to be getting more abnormal each time. I have started to think it was all because of stress, but it is making me worry now because I know that this all isn't helping with TTC. I had a few tests done on my thyroid early this year, had an ultrasound and pregnancy tests done as well, but nothing has come up. So the short of it is I haven't been tested for PCOS but I didn't think I really fit the symptoms when I looked it up. Hoping that at my next doctor's appointment he can help me with something to help regulate.


----------



## puppymom32

I'm sure they would of found it on the scan. I dont have the normal PCOS symptoms such as long cycles and other things but when they did the scan found out that I did. But if they check your thyroid and stuff then I am sure they checked for that too. Hoping it gets straightened out soon. So sorry for you loss.


----------



## Megg33k

aussiettc said:


> Ok jusst caus i'm bored
> 
> did you know that just under 40% of the people currently registerd have moved forward after their loss and gotten a BFP
> 
> Thas really good odds

I am so incredibly okay with 40% right now! That's AMAZING! Feels a lot better when that number keeps fluctuating to know that so many have gotten BFP's already! Thanks! :hugs:



Amos2009 said:


> Wow Aussie- those are prety good odds, although I wish it were 100%!
> 
> Question for you ladies- why do you think someone would ever fake being pregnant and having a miscarriage? I mean- especially when they are surrounded by people who have
> had losses? What kind of sick person does it take to do that???
> 
> Just venting this morning- AF has hit me like a bitch this morning so I am not in a good mood!!!

I'm sure there are people who do. Hell, I've been accused of it. Of course, I *WISH* I was making it all up. That would be a lot easier to deal with, ya know? I don't get it. Some people are (excuse my language) fucking sick in the head! :hugs: about the witch!



puppymom32 said:


> Thanks ladies alot more emotional today. Just worried it will never happen because of the money issue. My friends and family have been great saying will have fudraisers and bake sales and yard sales whatever we need to do to come up with the money. I was crying this morning and DH said dont worry babe we will work it out.So that makes me feel hopeful he never wanted to use intervention but now he realizes we have no choice. Good thing like others have all said my dr's have seen both babies that they took from the tubes R and L and said they were both viable pregnancies just implanted in the wrong place so IVF really has a great chance of working. I was told they found scar tissue everywhere even on my bowels they were all stuck together so they removed it all. They think i had an infection when I was way younger that did a lot of damage including some to my liver but think all is fine now that they removed it. I just dont know why they didnt find it last April when they went in and removed the tube. I had three people I trusted doing the surgery the first was the surgeon I saw that morning he is on the board of surgery for the hospital so I know he knows his stuff they second was my fertility doctor and I know he would of done anything to keep the tube if he could of and the third was my cousin the Midwife she just wanted to be there for me.

Check here: https://www.haveababy.com/ I know they're reasonably priced, and they might do financing options! :hugs:



Amos2009 said:


> Amy- I know how you feel about money issues and IVF. It sucks that it is not covered over here like it is across the pond. I know I haven't had insurance since I lost my job In January so every time I go see the doc they hold out their hand for money. They always look at me when I tell them we are still trying for a baby, but hello- we have been trying for this baby looooooong before I lost my job and insurance.
> It sounds like you have a wonderful support system and if there is anything I can do for you, please do not hesitate to ask. Let me know when the bake sale is- I will take a road trip :)
> The person I was talking about earlier- I don't personally know her, but she is in a support group for those who have had mc. Her stories change like the wind blows, but yet she still thinks everyone believes them. The more I think about it, I really feel sorry for her. Sad she has to come up with stories like that for attention.

Yeah, the changing stories is always a dead giveaway! I don't know how someone can expect people to not notice that they don't make any sense! Its like... Hello! People can remember things from one conversation to the next! DUH!



impatient1 said:


> Thank you for the welcome guys. We are TTC right now but my periods are messed up lately, so trying not to get my hopes up for anything but it's hard sometimes when you are two weeks late. I wish they would just go back to normal. I lost a lot of weight last year with no reasoning and then when I stopped losing weight my periods went even more bonkers.

I know what you mean about wonky cycles... been there! Have you talked to your doctor?


----------



## impatient1

puppymom32 said:


> I'm sure they would of found it on the scan. I dont have the normal PCOS symptoms such as long cycles and other things but when they did the scan found out that I did. But if they check your thyroid and stuff then I am sure they checked for that too. Hoping it gets straightened out soon. So sorry for you loss.

I have just come to my own assumption that it's all cause by stress, it's kind of my only logical explanation at this point and as weird as it sounds it sometimes makes me feel like it's a reason and everything will go back to normal soon. All I want is to be normal lol, who would of thought eh.
Thank you and I'm sorry for everything that you are going through right now as well. Wishing you the best of luck.

I just want to thank you all for welcoming me, this seems like a place where I might fit in, I find it hard to find a specific place sometimes so just find myself wandering all over and posting less about what's going on with me as well. :hugs: to all of you. :dust: to everyone.


----------



## xshell79

hi girls well im in limbo as im 17dpo and have tested today 25mlu and got :bfn: so oh took me to get some 10mlu tests so tested again got :bfn: so i must be out just wish af would hurry and show but no sign of it coming!! had my first proper af since my mc in jan last cycle which was bad so dnt know what to expect this cycle....ff is sure iv ov'd so i just dnt know!!!


----------



## roonsma

puppymom32 said:


> Can you remove my BFP please just got out of surgey as tube ruptured. Now I am tubeless. Completely shocked and feel nothing.

sorry for your loss puppy, so sad :hugs:


----------



## SunShyn2205

Amy- I also heard there are places that are doing Clinical Trials for IVF and could be free minus meds like $600, which is better than paying up to a thousands.. I know there is a place in San Fransico, Ca that does it for sure,(thats where i got those pricing figures) you might be a excellent candidate for somewhere close to you! good luck!


----------



## puppymom32

SunShyn2205 said:


> Amy- I also heard there are places that are doing Clinical Trials for IVF and could be free minus meds like $600, which is better than paying up to a thousands.. I know there is a place in San Fransico, Ca that does it for sure,(thats where i got those pricing figures) you might be a excellent candidate for somewhere close to you! good luck!

Thanks hun definetly going to start looking into it.


----------



## VGibs

Well I know for sure I would donate my whole savings account for you Amy....mind you it is only like $180 right now but it's yours if ya need it!


----------



## aussiettc

impatient1 said:


> Thank you for the welcome guys. We are TTC right now but my periods are messed up lately, so trying not to get my hopes up for anything but it's hard sometimes when you are two weeks late. I wish they would just go back to normal. I lost a lot of weight last year with no reasoning and then when I stopped losing weight my periods went even more bonkers.

i'ld start getting your thyroids checked again. my thyroid came back slightly out of whack and my dr want to test again next cycle. He said that it can cause sudden weigh drops or gains. Loosint almost 20lb when you only 105lb is rally serious. thats like 1/5 of your boody weight. Please find someone to check you out again and take blood for lost os tests.



VGibs said:


> Well I know for sure I would donate my whole savings account for you Amy....mind you it is only like $180 right now but it's yours if ya need it!

Me to amy i'm all in with the savings, unfortunatly its only $20 at the moment cause we've had a few problem crop up, Fridge broke, DH bike broke and he uses that to get to and from work so had to be fixed.

AFM i'm just trying to stay in bed a little longer this morning cause i have to be somewhere at nine and have been awake since 6"30am i think i need to get some more sleep so tired


----------



## puppymom32

Thanks ladies plz keep your money we will find a way i just know it.


----------



## SunShyn2205

I'm heading to my cousins baby shower, with my family and I had a personal conversation with my mom about how I'm not completely comfortably with baby showers just yet, and my dad overheard and chimed in "get over it!!!!!!" I broke into to tears.. I'm really happy for my cousin but I'm just still heartbroken about my looses and kinda fear my day won't come...:cry: ehh and I tried to talk to my sis but that was useless.. I feel broken and alone :cry: can't wait to get home with my hubby he actually understands me..


----------



## jonnanne3

Amy I just wanted to let you know how sorry I am this happened to you. I am so sorry. I am thinking of you and your 2 precious angel babies! :hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

SunShyn2205 said:


> I'm heading to my cousins baby shower, with my family and I had a personal conversation with my mom about how I'm not completely comfortably with baby showers just yet, and my dad overheard and chimed in "get over it!!!!!!" I broke into to tears.. I'm really happy for my cousin but I'm just still heartbroken about my looses and kinda fear my day won't come...:cry: ehh and I tried to talk to my sis but that was useless.. I feel broken and alone :cry: can't wait to get home with my hubby he actually understands me..

Oh, honey! I understand you! Being told to "get over it" is about the most insensitive thing ever! I'm so sorry!

Just have to say that I love you ladies! 

I wonder how someone goes about setting up a foundation? I'd really like to head up a foundation that helps with fertility and adoption funding! I'm going to do some research! I've always wanted to help people... and who better to help than people who desperately want to be parents?


----------



## shaerichelle

OH Megg that sounds like a wonderful idea! 

Sunshyn that was not fair. I dont think people get how hard it is. I just make up excuses like I am sick or not feeling well. Something of that sort. It works better.


----------



## shaerichelle

impatient1.. I do not know why my af is out of wack. All my hormone levels are fine! I am doing acupuncture and it has kicked my butt and made me so sleepy. My body is working overtime! I think mine maybe stress I really dont know. Soy does help. Megg uses them:)


----------



## puppymom32

So sorry Sunshyn that is very harsh. I too have a really hard time at baby showers I would never wish any of this on my worst enemy but it is still very hard. You take as long as you need to heal so glad your hubby understands and is supportive.


----------



## Megg33k

Soy does work! I do use them! Pay no mind to the effed up cycle I've had this time. It's because of being sick. Normally, Soy gives me a very clear-cut cycle! I love it!


----------



## SunShyn2205

Go Megg- making a foundation like that sounds awesome !!
I'm sure you would have all our help and support!! We can each be representatives for our regions lol.. Good luck!

Thanks ladies for all the support it REALLY means alot! :hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

I'm trying to see what it takes... but its looking complicated... really complicated! I need to find a better "how-to" than I located! Apparently there are financial advisors and lawyers involved! EEK!


----------



## SunShyn2205

Yes eek! Well it was a great hearted thought that still means the word to some of us who feel stuck in the ttc rutt..thanks!:hugs:

I can't wait to get home still 1 hour away, having my iPhone and you all, kept me sane today!!


----------



## Megg33k

Aww! I hate the last hour of a trip! Its the worst! :hugs:


----------



## WannaB

Yeah was does coming home take longer than getting there??!!:wacko:


----------



## SunShyn2205

uhh i know, it felt like forever... home safe, I missed my laptop..
Today was suppose to be my stay home day, so much for that tomorrow I'm sleeping in! 
good night gals!
:hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

Well, so much for me BDing tonight. I feel like shit... again! Honestly, I'd rather lose the whole month vs having sex when I feel like this! Screw it! LOL


----------



## fluffyblue

Hi guys just wondered if anybody wanted a Clear Blue Fertility Monitor (free of charge) its about 8 months old. Got no test sticks etc but its in perfect working order.

I know im only 6 weeks pregnant etc but dont wanna use it again even if this goes wrong. 

Im only posting in here cus you guys are cool xx


----------



## aussiettc

fluffyblue said:


> Hi guys just wondered if anybody wanted a Clear Blue Fertility Monitor (free of charge) its about 8 months old. Got no test sticks etc but its in perfect working order.
> 
> I know im only 6 weeks pregnant etc but dont wanna use it again even if this goes wrong.
> 
> Im only posting in here cus you guys are cool xx

I'ld be interested but how much would it cost to send top Aus code 2502


----------



## fluffyblue

I dont mind the postage hun its yours if u want it . can u get the test sticks etc


----------



## aussiettc

Yip have seen them on Ebay and they shipp to here to.


----------



## VGibs

Fluffy - You saw the heartbeat already???? Soooo cool!


----------



## shaerichelle

:hugs: Sunshyn.

Megg, DH and I are trying to do a non-profit. I will see if he has looked up anything.

Doesnt look like I have ovulated :cry: I was hoping I didnt have to take provera!


----------



## impatient1

SunShyn2205 said:


> I'm heading to my cousins baby shower, with my family and I had a personal conversation with my mom about how I'm not completely comfortably with baby showers just yet, and my dad overheard and chimed in "get over it!!!!!!" I broke into to tears.. I'm really happy for my cousin but I'm just still heartbroken about my looses and kinda fear my day won't come...:cry: ehh and I tried to talk to my sis but that was useless.. I feel broken and alone :cry: can't wait to get home with my hubby he actually understands me..

I'm sorry I know how hard it is to be going to functions for babies or with a lot of children around when all you want is to have one as well. I can't believe your dad would be that insensitive is he the type of man you can sit down and tell him how insensitive what he said was. It's hard when nmo one else in RL seems to understand our feelings, so greatful for this site.



shaerichelle said:


> impatient1.. I do not know why my af is out of wack. All my hormone levels are fine! I am doing acupuncture and it has kicked my butt and made me so sleepy. My body is working overtime! I think mine maybe stress I really dont know. Soy does help. Megg uses them:)

I think that's what is going on with me too, but it's so frustrating, stress causes it and then you stress about being stressed, one nasty cycle.



aussiettc said:


> i'ld start getting your thyroids checked again. my thyroid came back slightly out of whack and my dr want to test again next cycle. He said that it can cause sudden weigh drops or gains. Loosint almost 20lb when you only 105lb is rally serious. thats like 1/5 of your boody weight. Please find someone to check you out again and take blood for lost os tests.

I'm gonna have to figure something out, and start pushing for something, but I just feel like an idiot when everything comes back that I am fine but my body is still messed up.



Megg33k said:


> Soy does work! I do use them! Pay no mind to the effed up cycle I've had this time. It's because of being sick. Normally, Soy gives me a very clear-cut cycle! I love it!

Definately going to have to check into it.

ETA... sorry so long guys figured I'd do it all in one.


----------



## BizyBee

:hi: Hi girls, haven't had a chance to catch up yet but wanted to stop in. I am feeling better and moving around a bit more. My bandage fell off and I realized that he went in through my belly button (not just under as I thought), so there will be virtually no scar. My button is still swollen but it looks good considering. The other incision is right on my underwear line, so I had to invest in some granny panties for a while! :haha:


----------



## Megg33k

shaerichelle said:


> :hugs: Sunshyn.
> 
> Megg, DH and I are trying to do a non-profit. I will see if he has looked up anything.
> 
> Doesnt look like I have ovulated :cry: I was hoping I didnt have to take provera!

Cool! Thanks! What are you doing non-profit for? Just curious! :)

Checked your chart... Doesn't look like O. :( I'm sorry, sweetie! :hugs: 



BizyBee said:


> :hi: Hi girls, haven't had a chance to catch up yet but wanted to stop in. I am feeling better and moving around a bit more. My bandage fell off and I realized that he went in through my belly button (not just under as I thought), so there will be virtually no scar. My button is still swollen but it looks good considering. The other incision is right on my underwear line, so I had to invest in some granny panties for a while! :haha:

Glad you're healing up nicely, lovely! And, virtually no scar is amazing! :hugs:

I got my unavoidable 3dpo dip today! Knew it was coming (finally), so I managed to not freak out about it for the first time ever! Only took me like 5 cycles to realize that it ALWAYS dips at 3dpo! LOL


----------



## eclipse

I can finally be put on the list! I got my :bfp: undercover at work using the hospital ones :blush: on the second, and it was confirmed at my annual OB/Gyn visit on Saturday :D After long last, one mmc, 2 early miscarriages after Liam, I am knocked up! WOOOO


----------



## Firedancer41

Congrats Eclipse!!!


----------



## shaerichelle

Congrats Eclipse.

Megg, we are doing a natural health exchange. Look it up on fb. I am a member. We are going to try to get funds for natural health care for people that cant afford it and my hubby is gonna be offering free natural health care after retirement:) He is gonna go to school.

Maybe these pains I am having are for ov!


----------



## shaerichelle

Glad you are healing well Bizzy

impatient1.. My cycles have been long ever since starting to ttc.


----------



## BizyBee

Congrats Eclipse! xx


----------



## Megg33k

eclipse said:


> I can finally be put on the list! I got my :bfp: undercover at work using the hospital ones :blush: on the second, and it was confirmed at my annual OB/Gyn visit on Saturday :D After long last, one mmc, 2 early miscarriages after Liam, I am knocked up! WOOOO

CONGRATS! :yipee: That's great!!! :hugs:



shaerichelle said:


> Congrats Eclipse.
> 
> Megg, we are doing a natural health exchange. Look it up on fb. I am a member. We are going to try to get funds for natural health care for people that cant afford it and my hubby is gonna be offering free natural health care after retirement:) He is gonna go to school.
> 
> Maybe these pains I am having are for ov!

Ooh... You told me that before! LOL I'm a little slow! Sorry!


----------



## aussiettc

Congrats eclipse. good luck for the next 9 months


----------



## WannaB

Oh god can you imagine if I worked at a hospital, how many hpts would go missing??!! I would send Queendland Health broke just by peeing on hpts!:rofl: Congrats on your bfp Eclipse, oh and for scoring a free hpt!!!!:hugs::haha:


----------



## Tulip

:rofl: @ WannaB!!

Eclipse congratulations, I have been secretly waiting for this news! Wishing you a happy and healthy pregnancy xxx


----------



## SunShyn2205

Eclipse- Congrats!:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## SunShyn2205

Today (as it is now 1:45 am ) lol I'm officially half way through the 2ww, 7dpo I am starting to get the urge to start POAS... waiting is killing me...anyone else testing in the next week?
:hugs::dust::hugs::dust::hugs:


----------



## SunShyn2205

Update it's 215 am and I think I got some implantation spotting, i still have cm and wanted to check how much/type so I put a new light tampon on and pulled it right out definate cm and pink spotting!! Fxd.. (Ps sorry if it's tmi )..


----------



## Megg33k

I don't believe in TMI, SunShyn! LOL FX'd for IB!!!!

Michelle - They would go bankrupt in a week! :rofl:

I'm going into 4dpo... rather than 5dpo. I'm so tired I could pass out itting up! GAH! 4:25am... How the hell did that happen?


----------



## BizyBee

FX sunshyn.

Megg darling, I hope you got some rest!


----------



## padbrat

Wow.... so much going on!

Puppy I am soooo sorry for your loss and having to go through losing your tube too.

Eclipse... congratulations on your BFP!!! Hooray!

Megg, you are an absolute star.. only you could think of helping everyone else! 

Bizzy... hooray for granny knickers! LOL


----------



## dawny690

Gongrats Eclipse xxxx


----------



## impatient1

eclipse said:


> I can finally be put on the list! I got my :bfp: undercover at work using the hospital ones :blush: on the second, and it was confirmed at my annual OB/Gyn visit on Saturday :D After long last, one mmc, 2 early miscarriages after Liam, I am knocked up! WOOOO

Congrats! Wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months.



shaerichelle said:


> Glad you are healing well Bizzy
> 
> impatient1.. My cycles have been long ever since starting to ttc.

Hoping they sort out soon for you.


----------



## Sparkly

Congrats Eclipse :happydance:


----------



## fluffyblue

aussiettc said:


> Yip have seen them on Ebay and they shipp to here to.

Hi then if you PM me your details I shall send pronto !!:thumbup:


----------



## fluffyblue

VGibs said:


> Fluffy - You saw the heartbeat already???? Soooo cool!

I did hun it was a little flicker but got to see it properly this morning :cloud9:


----------



## impatient1

fluffyblue said:


> VGibs said:
> 
> 
> Fluffy - You saw the heartbeat already???? Soooo cool!
> 
> I did hun it was a little flicker but got to see it properly this morning :cloud9:Click to expand...

Congrats on seeing the heartbeat properly today.


----------



## Beadette

Congrats to the new BFP's! x x x


----------



## VGibs

fluffyblue said:


> VGibs said:
> 
> 
> Fluffy - You saw the heartbeat already???? Soooo cool!
> 
> I did hun it was a little flicker but got to see it properly this morning :cloud9:Click to expand...

Man that is so awesome! I wish I could get in for an early scan!


----------



## impatient1

I think I may have gotten a + on a POS. I'm a little in shock right now and going to test again tomorrow, but took one like last time for the reason of hoping my period would start already as I have been having period like cramps for a few days now. At first I thought I was seeing things and then I was hysterical. I am trying to calm myself now because I want to make sure I see another one before I get too excited and even really announce it on here.


----------



## BizyBee

FX impatient! Good luck. xx


----------



## Megg33k

PIC?!?! Please?


----------



## impatient1

Megg33k said:


> PIC?!?! Please?

Just gonna load it onto the computer.


----------



## padbrat

Impatient... fingers crossed... Megg needs piccys of sticks... she gets agitated without them! LMAO


----------



## impatient1

Hope that works. It isn't that clear of a picture though, sorry.


----------



## impatient1

padbrat said:


> Impatient... fingers crossed... Megg needs piccys of sticks... she gets agitated without them! LMAO

Glad I put it up then lol. Don't want her agitated.


----------



## padbrat

That is a definate cross there!


----------



## Megg33k

That's not even sort of questionable! You're preggo, missus!!!! :hugs: CONGRATS! :yipee:


----------



## VGibs

Sooooooooo pregnant!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## padbrat

Wow Impatient! Fab news!!! Congrats!


----------



## impatient1

I'm trying not to get too excited because I'm a little scared. I feel like it is all just one big dream, and I am going to wake up any minute. Are we allowed to post them in here? I can remove it, I never even thought.


----------



## Megg33k

Everyone else does when they get a BFP in this thread! Its not like you made an announcement thread on TTCAL! You just posted when asked to. I can't imagine it would be a cause of complaint from anyone! Don't worry about it! :hugs:


----------



## Amos2009

Ummm.....girlfriend- that is a VERY positive pg test!!!!! No question about that one!! Congrats!
Sis- you getting ready for your big test in a few days??? Hope you have studied :)


----------



## jonnanne3

Congratulations impatient1!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance: :hugs: That is a great :bfp:


----------



## Megg33k

Amos2009 said:


> Ummm.....girlfriend- that is a VERY positive pg test!!!!! No question about that one!! Congrats!
> Sis- you getting ready for your big test in a few days??? Hope you have studied :)

Of course I haven't studied, Sis! I don't do that! Plus, I'm hoping to fail! LOL That might be an answer if I fail!!! I want supplements from after O each cycle. It might suck to use them, but at least I'd feel better knowing I was doing all I could! Bring on the F-! :rofl:


----------



## shaerichelle

Congrats impatient1 woo hoo day 52 and you got a pos hpt.


----------



## aussiettc

Congrats impatient. fxed for a H&H9 ahead


----------



## impatient1

Megg33k said:


> Amos2009 said:
> 
> 
> Ummm.....girlfriend- that is a VERY positive pg test!!!!! No question about that one!! Congrats!
> Sis- you getting ready for your big test in a few days??? Hope you have studied :)
> 
> Of course I haven't studied, Sis! I don't do that! Plus, I'm hoping to fail! LOL That might be an answer if I fail!!! I want supplements from after O each cycle. It might suck to use them, but at least I'd feel better knowing I was doing all I could! Bring on the F-! :rofl:Click to expand...

Wishing you luck. What test are you having done?


----------



## WannaB

Well done Impatient1, congrats hunny bunny!!:happydance::hugs:


----------



## impatient1

I want to be so happy and trust me I am but now that it's all sinking in I am feeling a little guilty as on the 11th of this month last year I found out that my baby had died about 6 wks prior and on the 16th I had my D&C done. I just find myself going from being happy to being sad because this month as happy as it is right now was a very hard one last year. I hope I can continue posting in here for a bit longer as I just started feeling like I had a place and you guys are so great already.

ETA... I guess I kinda have to move on a bit but I wanna keep chatting with all of you and see how everyone is doing so will still be here often..


----------



## Megg33k

impatient1 said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amos2009 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ummm.....girlfriend- that is a VERY positive pg test!!!!! No question about that one!! Congrats!
> Sis- you getting ready for your big test in a few days??? Hope you have studied :)
> 
> Of course I haven't studied, Sis! I don't do that! Plus, I'm hoping to fail! LOL That might be an answer if I fail!!! I want supplements from after O each cycle. It might suck to use them, but at least I'd feel better knowing I was doing all I could! Bring on the F-! :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> Wishing you luck. What test are you having done?Click to expand...

Progesterone testing at 7dpo. I would be shocked if it comes back "normal." I've begged for almost a year to have it tested. But I have to lose 2 babies to get someone to listen. Awesome! If that's the case, I'm going to be so bloody upset that it took this long to get them to check!



impatient1 said:


> I want to be so happy and trust me I am but now that it's all sinking in I am feeling a little guilty as on the 11th of this month last year I found out that my baby had died about 6 wks prior and on the 16th I had my D&C done. I just find myself going from being happy to being sad because this month as happy as it is right now was a very hard one last year. I hope I can continue posting in here for a bit longer as I just started feeling like I had a place and you guys are so great already.
> 
> ETA... I guess I kinda have to move on a bit but I wanna keep chatting with all of you and see how everyone is doing so will still be here often..

Don't move on for our sake! You stay as long as you need to! But defntely come back anytime you want!!!


----------



## goddess25

Congratulations Impatient on your BFP. Heres to a H&H 9 months.


----------



## SunShyn2205

Impatient- congradulations!! :happydance: 

And even though must of us are trying after a loss your BFP definitely gives us hope !!
Post away with BFP, it just mean our odds of being next get better! :hugs:
Best Wishes!!


----------



## Tulip

Congratulations impatient! Come and join us in PAL we'll look after you! And the girls here are always happy for you to swing by xxx


----------



## dawny690

Congrats impatient :yipee:

Congrats tulip on your :blue: boy :wohoo:

xxxx


----------



## Sparkly

:happydance: Woo Hoo impatient, that is a very positive :bfp: congrats hun x


----------



## Megg33k

Oh girls... I've had a hell of a night. I... blah... screw it! Its totally not TTC related... not health related... not MC related... waaaaaaaaaay off topic... so its behind the spoiler... skip it if you want!

Spoiler
I have a friend I'm very worried about. I don't intend to spread his business all over the internet... and I won't. But, I just want to see him happy again... see him smile! I actually got a txt from him tonight that I was super worried was one of those "last txts you send before..." ya know? It basically said that he was really sad but thanks for being his friend and he loved us. Just burst into tears and made him promise me that it wasn't! I feel crazy. I just want to be able to do something to make things better. I don't know how to make it better. I want him to find joy. I don't know why I'm writing this here... I guess because I don't know where else to write it! I'm sorry... I don't mean to go in this direction... or put this on you girls... but I have to get it out. And, I have to get it out somewhere that he won't see it. So, my blogs are off limits... FB is off limits... I don't know!
 Anyway... That's enough. I'm sorry! I guess I just need advice... or hugs... or both? Love you all!!! Your e-friendship means more to me that you all know!


----------



## Rainbowpea

:hugs: from me. You obviously care lots about him so be there for him, and let him know that you are there (which you obv are already doing). I don't know about advice, I'm a bit rubbish at that - maybe take him out, do some fun stuff take his mind off whatever is giving him grief? xx


----------



## Megg33k

Part of what is giving him grief is the fact that's working 2 jobs (so, little to no free time) and still only barely getting by financially. If I could afford to make his $ trouble go away, I'd do it in a heartbeat. I need to win the damn lottery! Thanks for the hugs, hun. I definitely needed it. I'm definitely going to try and find some time to get him out of his daily grind and off to do something fun!

They say that money can't buy happiness, but I'd LOVE to try and prove them wrong! As Daniel Tosh says... Money can't buy happiness, but it can buy a Wave Runner. Ever tried to frown on a Wave Runner? Its impossible! :winkwink:


----------



## padbrat

Oh Megg, I know I have said it before, but I will say it again, you are a star. You have your own problems and yet you care so deeply for everyone else.:flower:

Your friend sounds like a lovely and very hard working person... 2 jobs to get by financially, where so many would just take from the goverment. That is very admirable. But as you say, the grind of work work work and no play would get anyone down:nope:. He has a great friend in you and he obviously knows he can trust and rely on you. This is a cry for help, to be given something to look forward to. Are there any free things you can do together, which would give him something to look forward to, without worrying about spending money.... or guilty about you spending money on him... maybe a free music festival? A drive to the beach for the day? A picnic in a park? Walking the dog around a nature reserve?

Megg, you know there are always hugs a plenty for everyone here....:hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

Okay... Now you're making me cry! LOL Its okay though... its in a good way! Thank you!

I don't know what to offer to do. We are in a pretty culturally void area. Its odd, because this town used to be something... like REALLY SOMETHING! But now... Its sad here. Always jealous when someone asks if I could drive to the beach for a day... I live at least 10 hours from the closest beach! My state is as long as the entire UK! I'm sure I'll think of something perfect to cheer him up... It just hasn't come to me yet! I do have a surprise on its way for him. He loves movies so much, and he really wants one specific one that isn't even being made anymore. Well, I found it today online and bought it. Hopefully it will be here in less than a week! :)

My greatest joy in life is making other people smile, even when all they want to do is cry. I wish I could actually be there in person for some of you when you need cheering up! Why do you all have to live in other countries?! LOL


----------



## impatient1

Megg you sound like a wonderful friend. :hugs: It sounds like he trusts in you and thinks a lot of you, so my best suggestion would be to help put some fun back into his life, littel things in between jobs can be nice too it doesn't have to be something huge, but just a break away to think about something else. You could always go for a walk in the park, check out a local museum, a music festival or even hang out at home watching some favourite movies.


----------



## Megg33k

Thanks girls! I'll give it a shot! I think I just need to figure out how to balance things for me... I've been told by more than one person that I sacrifice too much and eventually will have nothing left to give. I stress myself out worrying about how I can improve the lives of those around me. It sounds silly just typing it out, to be honest! I shouldn't stress about making other people happier. That's just ludicrous! Okay... Enough worrying for one night. I'm sure it'll work out! Thanks again! I just had to get it all out! Loves and snuggles to you all! :hugs: I'm off to bed (4:20am)! GAH!


----------



## impatient1

Megg33k said:


> Progesterone testing at 7dpo. I would be shocked if it comes back "normal." I've begged for almost a year to have it tested. But I have to lose 2 babies to get someone to listen. Awesome! If that's the case, I'm going to be so bloody upset that it took this long to get them to check!
> 
> 
> 
> impatient1 said:
> 
> 
> I want to be so happy and trust me I am but now that it's all sinking in I am feeling a little guilty as on the 11th of this month last year I found out that my baby had died about 6 wks prior and on the 16th I had my D&C done. I just find myself going from being happy to being sad because this month as happy as it is right now was a very hard one last year. I hope I can continue posting in here for a bit longer as I just started feeling like I had a place and you guys are so great already.
> 
> ETA... I guess I kinda have to move on a bit but I wanna keep chatting with all of you and see how everyone is doing so will still be here often..
> 
> Don't move on for our sake! You stay as long as you need to! But defntely come back anytime you want!!!Click to expand...

I'm sorry that it takes people so long to listen and help. It's awful that you have to fight with them to do tests to find out what's going on when they should be doing every test they can to help. I wish you all the luck on your test. :hugs:



SunShyn2205 said:


> Impatient- congradulations!! :happydance:
> 
> And even though must of us are trying after a loss your BFP definitely gives us hope !!
> Post away with BFP, it just mean our odds of being next get better! :hugs:
> Best Wishes!!

Well I can definately say that it happened when I had lost all hope of having a a BFP anytime soon. I was just crying to OH yesterday before having tested telling him that I was worried I wouldn't be able to get pregnant again. I did a few tests this month including one on May 29th/30th and all were negative but this one was different and I actually took it because I was having period like cramps for the past few days and a late period and just wanted the :witch: to show already.



Tulip said:


> Congratulations impatient! Come and join us in PAL we'll look after you! And the girls here are always happy for you to swing by xxx

I will have to sneak on over soon, I think i am gonna go and buy a digi today just so I can be sure, I feel like I am dreaming.

I just hope all of you know how wonderful and supportive you all are. You are amazing women who always care more about everyone else. Thank you so much for welcoming me into you safe haven and I can't wait to hear that you have all gotten your :bfp:. Please keep your fingers crossed for me on this one.


----------



## aussiettc

:hugs: megg, if you friend cant find time cause he is busy with work, can you maybe go to his work and say hello and drop off a coffe or something. Maybe get him to take his coffe break while yoour there and just spend a few minutes to catch up??
you are the best friend ever.:thumbup:


----------



## BizyBee

Congrats impatient! :yipee:

Fab news Tulip. Congrats on finding out it's a boy! :blue:

Megg, I hope your friend feels better soon. I know you will find a way to help him!


----------



## Firedancer41

impatient1 said:


> View attachment 89239
> 
> 
> Hope that works. It isn't that clear of a picture though, sorry.

That is so positive. Congrats!!


----------



## shaerichelle

Megg, the best way to help your friend is to be there for them and guide them to happiness and health. Figure out what is bothering them. Maybe bring them over for the weekend.


----------



## Amos2009

Megg- everyone has given you great advice and I agree 100% with them. Are they the type of person that would go speak with a counselor? Taking them out and having fun is great, but sometimes it goes deeper than that. Once they get home again, it is still the same ol thing. Professional help is truly what some people need- take it from me. 
((((((((HUGS))))))))))


----------



## Megg33k

He has a counselor, actually. I don't think its the right person for him, tbh. She seems concerned with all the wrong things. But, he doesn't have insurance and has to take the person assigned to him by the clinic he sees her through. The problem is exactly what you've said, Sis. I can get a smile on his face for a while... but its when he's home that it gets worse. Plus, he has a roommate he hates and can't afford to get rid of! Its a mess. 

Anyway... I appreciate all the advice! I truly, truly do. Thank you all! :hugs: I'll figure it out!

Back on topic: Almost testing time for me! Thursday... rather than Friday... not sure why I thought Friday! :dohh: I wish I could go do it today! I just want it over with, tbh! lol But, that wouldn't be fair! Getting nervous about it, actually! I know that I'll probably fail it... and I'm happy about that. It will be a suitable answer! Still... I'm scared to fail it, I think! Or, I'm scared that I won't fail it maybe? And, I'm mostly scared that I'll fail it and my GP won't know what to do about it! 

Sis - You know abut progesterone and whatnot... What do I ask her to prescribe? I want something that I take every month after O and until AF... or that I take until I determine I'm not pregnant and stop taking so AF comes!


----------



## Amos2009

I take 200 mg of progesterone from ovulation til either a pos test or my period starts. It is a suppository and I use it before I go to bed. I have heard of people that say it's messy and to wear a pad with them, but I don't have that problem. Maybe it's because I'm so low on progesterone my body eats it all up lol! Be prepared for MAJOR sore boobs though. I mean major- worse than any of the times I have been pregnant!!! 
I am dying to know what your test shows!!!


----------



## shaerichelle

Megg, Good Luck tomorrow darling.
Spoke with the acupuncturist. If I didnt ovulate today than I will be starting provera.


----------



## Megg33k

Amos2009 said:


> I take 200 mg of progesterone from ovulation til either a pos test or my period starts. It is a suppository and I use it before I go to bed. I have heard of people that say it's messy and to wear a pad with them, but I don't have that problem. Maybe it's because I'm so low on progesterone my body eats it all up lol! Be prepared for MAJOR sore boobs though. I mean major- worse than any of the times I have been pregnant!!!
> I am dying to know what your test shows!!!

I can handle sore boobs. I'll even take leaking suppositories out of my hoo-ha if that's what it takes! So, I ask for 200mg progesterone suppositories? Or does the dose depend on how low the level is? Does AF still show if she's going to? Or do you have to stop to bring it on?



shaerichelle said:


> Megg, Good Luck tomorrow darling.
> Spoke with the acupuncturist. If I didnt ovulate today than I will be starting provera.

Thanks, Shan! :hugs: It makes me feel 1000x better to hear that! Whatever keeps you healthy, sweetie!


----------



## WannaB

Good gracious your acupuncturist has me confused! She told you you were pregnant, then why is she waiting for you to ovulate?? You cant ovulate without getting rid of the (sorry about this everyone) failed pregnancy, its just impossible! Is she now thinking you didnt and its just a case of anovulatory cycles shaerichelle?

Megg Im using the same as Amos, 200mg nightly after O, good luck with your testy poos!xxx:hugs:


----------



## shaerichelle

WannaB, My ovaries are hurting.. Which you would think would be possible ovulation.. So all in all better to start with a new cycle.

Oh I am picking up some clomid too... To try if I need to within two months(thats my time frame).. Its the same price as the provera!


----------



## WannaB

Then the hpts were just dogey and its just anovulatory??:confused:


----------



## shaerichelle

Possibly.. But I felt preggo :cry: not sure. whats up.


----------



## WannaB

You chart does look anovulatory! Rip into the clomid and get those suckers pumping out eggs, you will be up the duff in no time!:hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

WannaB said:


> Good gracious your acupuncturist has me confused! She told you you were pregnant, then why is she waiting for you to ovulate?? You cant ovulate without getting rid of the (sorry about this everyone) failed pregnancy, its just impossible! Is she now thinking you didnt and its just a case of anovulatory cycles shaerichelle?
> 
> *Megg Im using the same as Amos, 200mg nightly after O, good luck with your testy poos!xxx*:hugs:

Good good! Thanks, hun! :hugs: Hoping they are what I need to get my womb to realize that I would like to KEEP a baby in it!



shaerichelle said:


> WannaB, My ovaries are hurting.. Which you would think would be possible ovulation.. So all in all better to start with a new cycle.
> 
> Oh I am picking up some clomid too... To try if I need to within two months(thats my time frame).. Its the same price as the provera!

Ooh! Clomid! :happydance:



WannaB said:


> You chart does look anovulatory! Rip into the clomid and get those suckers pumping out eggs, you will be up the duff in no time!:hugs:

Yes! THIS! LOL *sings Pokemon theme song* Gotta catch 'em all!


----------



## BizyBee

Megg, 
I have taken progesterone (200mg of Prometrium) once a day before bed, then switched to twice a day in the morning and night. I also took it 3 times a day at one point. They recently changed me to Crinone, which is only 90mg but it absorbs much better than the Prometrium. I also had sore bbs using it. My progesterone levels are always less than 1, so I definitely need the supplements. 
Your dr. will probably start you at 200mg once a day. Good luck!


----------



## Megg33k

Thanks, Jen! I can't take Prometrium! LOL I... uhm... become a bit homicidal when I take it! So, that ones off the table! :rofl: I'll definitely be looking for the 200mg once a day! Glad to know that your level can be less than 1 and still have ovulated! Makes me more assured. Because I fear that mine will be like 1 or 5 or something so incredibly low that they'll refuse to believe that I've ovulated! However, maybe not! So, thank you! :hugs: 

How are you feeling?


----------



## impatient1

Megg33k said:


> He has a counselor, actually. I don't think its the right person for him, tbh. She seems concerned with all the wrong things. But, he doesn't have insurance and has to take the person assigned to him by the clinic he sees her through. The problem is exactly what you've said, Sis. I can get a smile on his face for a while... but its when he's home that it gets worse. Plus, he has a roommate he hates and can't afford to get rid of! Its a mess.
> 
> Anyway... I appreciate all the advice! I truly, truly do. Thank you all! :hugs: I'll figure it out!
> 
> Back on topic: Almost testing time for me! Thursday... rather than Friday... not sure why I thought Friday! :dohh: I wish I could go do it today! I just want it over with, tbh! lol But, that wouldn't be fair! Getting nervous about it, actually! I know that I'll probably fail it... and I'm happy about that. It will be a suitable answer! Still... I'm scared to fail it, I think! Or, I'm scared that I won't fail it maybe? And, I'm mostly scared that I'll fail it and my GP won't know what to do about it!
> 
> Sis - You know abut progesterone and whatnot... What do I ask her to prescribe? I want something that I take every month after O and until AF... or that I take until I determine I'm not pregnant and stop taking so AF comes!

Good luck tomorrow!



shaerichelle said:


> Megg, Good Luck tomorrow darling.
> Spoke with the acupuncturist. If I didnt ovulate today than I will be starting provera.

Hoping you ovulated today!


----------



## BizyBee

Megg33k said:


> Thanks, Jen! I can't take Prometrium! LOL I... uhm... become a bit homicidal when I take it! So, that ones off the table! :rofl: I'll definitely be looking for the 200mg once a day! Glad to know that your level can be less than 1 and still have ovulated! Makes me more assured. Because I fear that mine will be like 1 or 5 or something so incredibly low that they'll refuse to believe that I've ovulated! However, maybe not! So, thank you! :hugs:
> 
> How are you feeling?

Less than 1 doesn't usually indicate ovulation. That's what I have on unmedicated cycles. It's what your levels should be at the beginning of your cycle. Mine was like that throughout the cycle (all 72 days of them)! It was usually a little higher when I took the Clomid and actually did O. I think it was closer to 8-9 on medicated cycles.

I'm feeling ok, not great. School is kicking my butt!


----------



## Megg33k

Ugh... school! :hugs: Hang in there!

Hmm... Okay... This progesterone stuff is kicking my butt. I'm freaking out a bit. Worried that this will be the cycle I don't O for some reason and then it'll be misleading. I don't know what to expect from my test. I just hope its high enough to show that O could have happened and low enough to get my prescription!


----------



## shaerichelle

WannaB.. Dh and I are arguing about it. I am giving acupuncture 1 month. 1 treatment down second one coming up! I am tired of trying to get my body to work. Its really depressing me.

Megg, I know I cant believe I have clomid. I called to make sure the provera was there and was shocked she called in clomid since she said no to it! Good Luck tomorrow.


----------



## Megg33k

That's awesome though! As far as arguing with DH... Doesn't he know that the wife ALWAYS wins? You want me to tell him? :rofl: Thanks, btw! :)


----------



## shaerichelle

YW. I am always right but so is he, so he thinks :winkwink: I am just gonna tell him I am tired of it. I am on my second time of acupuncture.


----------



## Megg33k

I don't blame ya! In the end, its your body... and you both want a baby... so, he needs to figure out that this is the way to get it!


----------



## shaerichelle

I agree. I am sure everyone knows what I mean when I say I am tired!


----------



## Megg33k

Oh yeah... I'm WAY tired!


----------



## shaerichelle

Yes! I am gonna convince him of clomid. but I have no refills this is my only shot! I am shocked its 10.00 with out insurance..:)

Good Luck tomorrow and hope you completely fail.


----------



## Megg33k

Wow! That's all? That's amazing! Hope it works for you!!! Thanks! :hugs:


----------



## SunShyn2205

Shaerichelle- yay! really hope the clomid brings you a BFP! Good Luck :happydance:


----------



## Megg33k

Hey, SunShyn! How you doin', hun?


----------



## SunShyn2205

Hey Megg, Im doing good I just posted a my life story of whats going on in the CBFM user tread.. I didnt know which to post it and didnt want to spam the threads but i think if what i posted is safe might be good for us ttcal gals who need early lab test for meds after a BFP to help prevent any more losses... Idk im in limbo, 3 days til testing day..

How are you doing? (you like to take care of everyone cause your amazing, Im the same way i spent 4 hours making dinner for my giant family, to take some stress of my mom and mother in law...i was exhausted but it felt good to see my family happy! )


----------



## Megg33k

Ooh... Post it in here too... Copy/paste if you must! I think this would be an excellent place to put that sort of info! :)

I'm not too bad. Had a fairly enjoyable night. Got to put a smile on my friend's face for the first time in a while. We watched the "Power of Madonna" episode of 'Glee!' and he is a die-hard Madonna fan. So, he quite enjoyed it. I even made sure to have his favorite snacks available while he was here!

I definitely try and take care of everyone! I sometimes forget to take care of myself in the process though! :shrug: I'll have to work on that! You sound pretty awesome yourself! :) I love to feed people! It gives me great joy to make food that makes others happy! I haven't gotten the chance lately, as all my activities have been after 10pm! But, you're all invited for dinner any night! :haha: That was very sweet of you to do that for your mom and MIL! Sounds like it would have been quite rewarding! Going way off-topic again... but what was your menu?


----------



## VGibs

HUgz for everyone!!!!!!!!!!!!! IM in a hugging mood!


----------



## SunShyn2205

Lol NICe I love Movie/ Tv night..with friends!! Glad you both got some smiles today!

Enchiladas! lol one of the few things i can make enough of to feed my family. I did for seperate dinner tray one for my MILs house, my Moms house, My Sister house and My Brother house! I also do a lasagna night and do the same thing.lol. my hubby works late so i usually eat at one of their houses. So I like returning the favor!
k ill post it


----------



## SunShyn2205

HI everyone,
I just had a question?
Is it safe/ok/unusual to check if there is a still CM or implantation spotting after ovulation with a Tampon ....?

I read online somewhere awhile back, if you still have CM around 6-12 day post O. you might be pregnant, and if you have implantation spotting in that time frame you might be pregnant...So it goes on to say that a good way to check is buy inserting (and pull right out) a light tampon in the morning (on days 6-12) to increases the chances of seeing CM(quantity)and Implantation...

So i tried it this cycle as i notice i was still having CM 5 dpo (it has decreased but definitely still around.)
My results:
6 dpo CM
7 dpo CM w/ light pink
8 dpo CM w/ brown and light pink tinge
9 dpo CM spotting gone

Is this Implantation Spotting?
( When wiping it was always clear, and had i not inserted a tampon i would had never seen the spotting)

I am on CD 25, 9 dpo, i guess 2 days post Implant. Spot.if thats what it was (5 days post Impant. is suppose to be able to give a BFP if conception occurred)
Fxd 3 more days before i can test im going

Thanks! BABY DUST

(Duplicate post in CBFM USER THREAD)

:hugs:*HUGS* VGIBS*:hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

:hugs: Virginia! I love hugs! :)

Mmm... Enchiladas! I need to make them again sometime! Its been ages! I don't make them the traditional way though. The rolling is too much work for me! LOL I put a layer of the enchilada sauce (which is delicious when I'm done with it) in the bottom of the pan, then put down a corn tortilla, a layer of chicken, a layer of cheese, onion when hubby will allow (he's not a fan :(), a layer of sauce and repeat until you have a tower of enchilada stuff. Then top it with cheese and sauce and bake! Use the rest of the enchilada sauce with some sauteed onions and peppers and put it over rice for a side dish! YUM! *sighs*

Hmm... It COULD be implantation spotting. I don't know that the CM thing is all that accurate though. I think it might fall into an "everyone is different" situation. But, its not impossible! I can't imagine that putting a tampon in for such a short time could do much harm... but I'm not sure. I don't actually ever use them because I have an irrational fear of TSS. I know its silly... but I'm terrified of it! I saw it portrayed on a show once, and I've been terrified of it ever since! I know they say that tampons in early pregnancy are a HUGE no-no. But, I don't think that short time could do much harm... and not many things can harm an embryo that early on. Hmmm.... something to think about! If you can determine for sure if its safe, maybe start a thread for people who are willing to give it a go, report their findings and then record if they got a BFP or not? That would be a great test... very interesting I'm sure. I just wouldn't do that until we're certain there's no harm being done. How could there be though? Anyone? I can't figure how it would harm anything!


----------



## SunShyn2205

ya thats what i said, I wouldn't had tired it but with all my pregnancies i had CM early, (like go to the bathroom and see if its af) and i been having that type of CM then i remembered that i had read it somewhere just wanted to see i stopped since i got the result i was looking for.
It also said 1/3 of women see implantation spotting, and the rest either don't have it or its so minimal its hard to tell, using a white tampon helps you determine the spotting easily.. i think i make a new tread?..


----------



## housewifey

I got my BFP last night!!! Im soo excited but terrified at the same time. OMG i have never even posted on this thread before so probably dont know anybody but I just need to tell somebody!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SunShyn2205

Congrat on your BFP harveys_mammy!!!:happydance:

FYI- I posted a new thread search: tampon test, I want everyones opinons on the subject..thanks


----------



## impatient1

Harveys_Mammy said:


> I got my BFP last night!!! Im soo excited but terrified at the same time. OMG i have never even posted on this thread before so probably dont know anybody but I just need to tell somebody!!!!!!!!!!!

Congratulations!


----------



## Megg33k

SunShyn2205 said:


> ya thats what i said, I wouldn't had tired it but with all my pregnancies i had CM early, (like go to the bathroom and see if its af) and i been having that type of CM then i remembered that i had read it somewhere just wanted to see i stopped since i got the result i was looking for.
> It also said 1/3 of women see implantation spotting, and the rest either don't have it or its so minimal its hard to tell, using a white tampon helps you determine the spotting easily.. i think i make a new tread?..




SunShyn2205 said:


> Congrat on your BFP harveys_mammy!!!:happydance:
> 
> FYI- I posted a new thread search: tampon test, I want everyones opinons on the subject..thanks

I'll look for the thread. Sounds like it could be interesting! :)



Harveys_Mammy said:


> I got my BFP last night!!! Im soo excited but terrified at the same time. OMG i have never even posted on this thread before so probably dont know anybody but I just need to tell somebody!!!!!!!!!!!

CONGRATS! :yipee:


----------



## MissMaternal

Congrats Harvey's Mammy on your :bfp:!!!!!! :happydance: x


----------



## impatient1

Hope everyone is doing well today.


----------



## shaerichelle

Its quiet in here...Hope all is okay with everyone.


----------



## impatient1

I thought it was awfully quiet in here as well when I checked in earlier.


----------



## Megg33k

I've been too wrapped up in my charts... YES, CHARTS! I did one with all the actual temps from the month and it also seems to think I'm 7dpo. I don't think I've ovulated at all... my ovaries still have the little twinges here and there. But I went and had my blood drawn in case its right. I don't know anymore. 

Here is the link to my chart with the "unadjusted" temps: https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/293f8c

My normal chart is linked in my siggy!

I'm so confused! :wacko:


----------



## shaerichelle

I posted in the June testers thread. I was told CD 21 is the day to test progesterone so even if you didnt ov.. then you tested it on the right day!


----------



## Megg33k

Well, CD21 is only a suggestion for people who don't know when they ovulate. Its supposed to be done at 7dpo. The goal isn't to see if I'm ovulating. The goal is to see if my progesterone is too low after ovulation. Its all very confusing! :(


----------



## shaerichelle

well can you tell if its to low without ovulation, I would think..


----------



## Megg33k

No... Before ovulation it can be anywhere from 0.2-1.4. If its anywhere in that range, its considered normal. It really can't be lower than 0.2. So, no... There's no way to tell if its too low even if I haven't ovulated. Its supposed to go up considerably after O. There's no way to know if its too low unless you know that you're post-ovulation. I hate all of this!


----------



## shaerichelle

Well I looked at both of your charts and I think you have ovd:)


----------



## Megg33k

Thanks! I hope I have! Cause I haven't been putting in the BD'ing time! LOL I had zero desire with the not being able to breath and hacking up phlegm and whatnot! LOL Sounds SO sexy, right?


----------



## shaerichelle

Woah Sexy Megg, lol. I cant go without BDing with mr teenager. although no bd for two days.. He is playing foosball :haha:


----------



## WannaB

Megg33k said:


> I had zero desire with the not being able to breath and hacking up phlegm and whatnot! LOL Sounds SO sexy, right?

Where was the commitment??!! :rofl:


----------



## Megg33k

WannaB said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> I had zero desire with the not being able to breath and hacking up phlegm and whatnot! LOL Sounds SO sexy, right?
> 
> Where was the commitment??!! :rofl:Click to expand...

I think I coughed up my commitment! I could try and get a pic of it for you! :winkwink: :rofl:


----------



## aussiettc

you guys are so funny :rofl:

megg i looked at your chart and i'm just not sure. I was wondering how you could O without getting a "megg+" untill after O that just doesn't make sence to me personally

I guess the only upside is you'll be able to know if you did O or not soon. if not can you just get another test done.?? (undderstand that you doont want lost of needle marks so you look like i junky)


----------



## Megg33k

I could have missed the beginning of my surge and caught the tail end of it after it happened. Its possible. I've seen it before. Granted, it doesn't seem LIKELY! But, its possible. Here's something I don't understand. Feel free to tell me if I don't make sense though. We've all been told that HCG can take 2-4 days from the time you start producing it to make it into your urine. Why is it that LH gets there within hours? I'm sure it is... but I don't entirely understand how the processes of 2 hormones getting from your blood into your urine can differ so vastly on the speed in which is happens. So, part of me wonders if maybe it just took too long to get into my urine? If the regents don't get there like their supposed to (straight from my doctor), then maybe they don't get there in a timely manner either? I don't know... I'm trying so hard to rationalize!

Yes, if it becomes apparent that I O'd later, I will definitely be asking for a new test. I guess the result tomorrow will make things a bit clearer... or so I hope!


----------



## WannaB

Okay my dogey explaination! LH is probably pumped out in mass quantities so the majority of it doesnt get filitered out, if that makes sense, where as hcg is only produced in teeny tiny quantities to start off with so it would be filtered out alot more than lh, basically more of the hormone harder to hide the evidence! And also they wont be calling it a surge for nothing, a great wack of it will all get released at once then subside, yeah dont tell you doc how I explained it!:haha:


----------



## SunShyn2205

SunShyn2205 said:


> HI everyone,
> I just had a question?
> Is it safe/ok/unusual to check if there is a still CM or implantation spotting after ovulation with a Tampon ....?
> 
> I read online somewhere awhile back, if you still have CM around 6-12 day post O. you might be pregnant, and if you have implantation spotting in that time frame you might be pregnant...So it goes on to say that a good way to check is buy inserting (and pull right out) a light tampon in the morning (on days 6-12) to increases the chances of seeing CM(quantity)and Implantation...
> 
> So i tried it this cycle as i notice i was still having CM 5 dpo (it has decreased but definitely still around.)
> My results:
> 6 dpo CM
> 7 dpo CM w/ light pink
> 8 dpo CM w/ brown and light pink tinge
> 9 dpo CM spotting gone
> 
> Is this Implantation Spotting? :shrug:
> ( When wiping it was always clear, and had i not inserted a tampon i would had never seen the spotting)
> 
> I am on CD 25, 9 dpo, i guess 2 days post Implant. Spot.if thats what it was (5 days post Impant. is suppose to be able to give a BFP if conception occurred)
> Fxd 3 more days before i can test im going :wacko:
> 
> Thanks! :dust: BABY DUST :dust:

UPDATE: MY DR. gave the Ok for this saying its safe and wont cause any harm in the 1 second per morning its left in on days 6dpo-12dpo (stopping if you notice IB or decrease in CM ).

search: Tampon test, for the thread and let us know what you think!


----------



## Megg33k

Thank, Michelle! Makes enough sense to me! I'm not going to pass that along though! LOL Because an LH surge can be as low as 20mIU and still be a surge. It doesn't take so long for HCG to get to 20mIU. LOL So, I'll not think about it too hard. If I do, it won't make sense anymore!


----------



## shaerichelle

Wow that has all hurt my brain!


----------



## SunShyn2205

Where is everyone? How are you gals doing today?
Hope you all are MIA cause your bedding:winkwink:!!!!!!:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Megg33k

Actually, I slept most of the day! LOL Went to bed at around 5am (I know, I'm nuts), woke up at 12:20, went back to bed at 12:40, woke up at 3:40! Its only just now about 5pm... and its our anniversary! No huge plans though. Going to see "Get Him to the Greek" again... this time with a friend who hasn't seen it yet. Nice dinner somewhere. That's about it. We didn't even really discuss gifting... We said "well, we could" but then didn't! Hmmm... Maybe we should each pick out our own gift? I like jewelry! He likes video games! :rofl:


----------



## Megg33k

Sooo... My blood test results didn't come in today. Tomorrow, I guess! Uhm... something else I'm not sure how I feel about... Got a call today saying that my wardrobe and dresser were in and I have 90 days to pay them off and pick them up. I expected them to come in late August, not early June. So, I wasn't expecting it. Do I take it as a good sign that maybe I'll have something to put in them soon? Or are they just a reminder of what should have been so that I can spiral into a HUGE depression? I'm thinking that its all in how I decide to look at it... and its better if I see it as a good sign. Funny enough, my horoscope said to start working on my home and doing any remodeling/redecorating that I'd been putting off anytime after June 12. Well... that's interesting! I guess its time to start my nursery! Anyone think I'm nuts if I put it together before I'm pregnant? I think I'd feel better knowing it was all done... but it makes me feel like a right psycho! Any opinions?


----------



## shaerichelle

Megg, your not nuts. You are gonna have a baby!


----------



## impatient1

Hoping you find out early tomorrow morning about your test results Megg.
Like sunshyn said you better all be MIA because you are :sex:

So today I realised why it sucks to live with 2 men.... because they suck at cleaning up after themselves. Well I am hormonal and gave them shift for it today, feel a little bad but I need help too.
Hope everyone else's day went well today, I got to go for a swim this morning, a walk in our nature park, have a nap, and clean a bit. All in all a good day off work except I stopped there for lunch with a friend and my mom.
:dust: to all of you.


----------



## shaerichelle

Oh darling well I agree with you about the boys not cleaning up with themselves!


----------



## impatient1

Told OH I refuse to do anything for them until they start helping me out. Feel a little bad though as I called to complain on a day when he has been working for about 12 hours now.... oooppppsss...


----------



## shaerichelle

Well they do know where the garbage can is right?

Well I have provera in me. So I hope my cycle starts soon


----------



## impatient1

I thought they did but I may have to show them again lol. They just came home and haven't said anything they are putting stuff away, waiting for my hello.

Good luck and hoping your next cycle starts soon.


----------



## aussiettc

Ok so i have bit the bullet and let the squirril out of the tree. :rofl:

ON the 3rd of June i got my faint :BFP: by 6th June i have normal live and then on the 9th of June i got a positive blood test with results of HCG 67.
So Megg you naow have my permission to add my :BFP:

WOOHOO yippy for me.:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## SunShyn2205

Yay!!!!!! Aussie I'm so happy 4 you! Congrats!!


----------



## Megg33k

Congrats again, Mary! So relieved that I don't have to keep my big trap shut! LOL

Shan - Its usually 2-10 days after your last pill. For me, its usually 2-5 days. Not many get past the 5 day mark! :hugs:


----------



## dawny690

Yay mary we dont have to keep it secret now :wohoo: Xxxx


----------



## WannaB

Yah Aussie!!!:happydance::hugs:


----------



## Rainbowpea

congrats Aussie and the other recent bfps! xx


----------



## Sparkly

:yipee: secret squirrel has been booted out of the tree!!! :happydance:

Congrats hun xxx


----------



## Razcox

Yeah huge congrates Aussie xxx :happydance:


----------



## padbrat

Yay Aussie you got your BFP on my 10th Wedding Anniversary!!!! It is a good sign!!!


----------



## aussiettc

Thanks girls, i've been a bit of a secret squirril by keeping my journey tracked in my journal so those who knew i had one were in on my little secret for a few days now. :shhh:

I can t wait i have an appointment with my doctor on tuesday and i'm sure if i want an early scan she'll send me for one. Anyway the only thing to do now is sit back relax and enjoy having DH home for a while without having to go to work, even if he is on call.


----------



## BizyBee

Congrats Aussie! :yipee:

Sorry I've been MIA girls. Hope all is well. xx


----------



## shaerichelle

Congrats Aussie.


----------



## jonnanne3

Congrats Aussie!!!!!! That is fantastic news!!!!!!!! :hugs: :happydance:


----------



## shaerichelle

Provera in body
Clomid in hand 
and a bfn on my hpt weds. 

Hope this is the last cycle.. Would love to tell my family when I am in India this summer.


----------



## impatient1

Congrats Aussie!



shaerichelle said:


> Provera in body
> Clomid in hand
> and a bfn on my hpt weds.
> 
> Hope this is the last cycle.. Would love to tell my family when I am in India this summer.

Fingers crossed for you! When are you going to India?


----------



## shaerichelle

July 28th:) so if im lucky ill find out before we go:)


----------



## impatient1

Hope you have some great news before you go away.
Well ladies I am off to get and get ready to go to work. I hope you all have a good day.


----------



## shaerichelle

Thank you. Have a good time at work.


----------



## LunaBean

Yayee Aussie! :)


----------



## roonsma

Congrats Aussie!! :happydance:


----------



## Megg33k

That would be great timing, Shannon! FX'd for you!


----------



## Megg33k

Where the hell is everyone? :(


----------



## aussiettc

well ui think that i was in bed when you posted that either that or i was in Sydney motorcycle clothing shopping


----------



## Amos2009

I'm here....just down in the dumps :( 

Congrats Aussie and Lizzie on your BFP's!!!


----------



## Nixilix

Hey girls, I've been holidaying, congrats on bfps!!

I got bk on cd11 which is the earliest I ever o'd, so bd then and cd13. No opks or temping this mtnh so just guessing. Never o past 14 so have no idea where I'm at! It's relaxed me a wee bit though xxxx

I could be waiting to o or anything up to 4 dpo!!
It's easier doing the 2ww if you don't know your in it!! 

hope everyone is ok xxx


----------



## SunShyn2205

hey megg how are you doing ?


----------



## Megg33k

Aww, Sis! :hugs:

Nix - Its been easy on me as I'm still not certain I'm in it! LOL I fear it'll be over before I know if I was ever in it! LOL I'm glad you're a bit relaxed, hun! That's the way to do it! :)

SunShyn - I'm not too bad... You? I'm just tired of waiting on lab results!


----------



## SunShyn2205

ya, I'm sure I'm going to be in the same boat on Friday, Im going for Dr. apt check up, and getting progesterone, and other labs done, and its usually take forever to get results damn dr.offices...i hate being left in suspense, lol.. Glad your doing well!


----------



## Megg33k

See? That's the crap part! We usually get those sorts of results back the next day... sometimes the same day if its done early enough! So, waiting for 2, 3, 5 days... NO WAY! 

Good luck with your tests, sweetie! :hugs:


----------



## Amos2009

So, Sis- you still haven't gotten your results?


----------



## Mummytofour

Congrats Aussie n Lizzie on ur bfps!! Yay!!! I love logging on and seeing the numbers climb! It is soooo reasuring to the rest of us that maybe someday!!!

Megg, I'm still waiting on my blood results from 3 weeks ago and nobody wants take responsibility for chasing them up! Grrrr!!!

Hope all you ladies are doing okay! XX


----------



## shaerichelle

What are docs such a pain in the arse?

Day 3 of provera. I am not taking temps since yesterdays spike. Made me feel like I ovd, but it could be the provera.. so we will see. makes me real nervous. But I definitely am feeling cramps already. Bring on af...:)


----------



## Vickieh1981

VGibs said:


> Well I know for sure I would donate my whole savings account for you Amy....mind you it is only like $180 right now but it's yours if ya need it!

You are a sweetie. xx



eclipse said:


> I can finally be put on the list! I got my :bfp: undercover at work using the hospital ones :blush: on the second, and it was confirmed at my annual OB/Gyn visit on Saturday :D After long last, one mmc, 2 early miscarriages after Liam, I am knocked up! WOOOO

Congratulations hun.



impatient1 said:


> View attachment 89239
> 
> 
> Hope that works. It isn't that clear of a picture though, sorry.

That's not even faint one. Congratulations.



Harveys_Mammy said:


> I got my BFP last night!!! Im soo excited but terrified at the same time. OMG i have never even posted on this thread before so probably dont know anybody but I just need to tell somebody!!!!!!!!!!!

Congratulations hun.



Mummytofour said:


> Congrats Aussie n Lizzie on ur bfps!! Yay!!! I love logging on and seeing the numbers climb! It is soooo reasuring to the rest of us that maybe someday!!!
> 
> Megg, I'm still waiting on my blood results from 3 weeks ago and nobody wants take responsibility for chasing them up! Grrrr!!!
> 
> Hope all you ladies are doing okay! XX

I am still waiting for mine that were taken 3 weeks after I lost Isabella so that's 10 weeks now and no results.

Tulip - I see you are having a baby boy - congratulations.

AFM Had a nice couple of weeks holiday (one week at Dads and one away). I knew I wasn't pg last month so AF kindly arrived 4 days early to start the next cycle. I am a little worried that my cycle was abit wacky though as normally am regular. I really really need to get pg this month. Today it is 13 weeks since we lost Isabella which means she has been gone for as long as we had her with us and that stings. I miss her.


----------



## Firedancer41

shaerichelle said:


> What are docs such a pain in the arse?
> 
> Day 3 of provera. I am not taking temps since yesterdays spike. Made me feel like I ovd, but it could be the provera.. so we will see. makes me real nervous. But I definitely am feeling cramps already. Bring on af...:)

Good luck Shannon-hope AF arrives so you can get on with it! :)

AFM, I ran out of the OPKs I was using from CVS (totally overpriced-$20 for 20) and my IC OPKs arrived yesterday. Well, with the CVS ones I was getting a definite progression/fade-in. On the ICs, there's barely a line! Sooooo...methinks I need to go spend ANOTHER $20 at CVS so I am using the same kind. Kinda screwed myself this morning when I forgot to temp. :sigh:


----------



## shaerichelle

Oh no Lisa, I hate when I forget to temp. 

I would say the CVS is way overpriced but sounds better. The clearblue smileys are 23 for 7 at walmart, which way overpriced!

Thank you. I am on day 59 and I need to get on with it


----------



## Firedancer41

shaerichelle said:


> Oh no Lisa, I hate when I forget to temp.
> 
> I would say the CVS is way overpriced but sounds better. The clearblue smileys are 23 for 7 at walmart, which way overpriced!
> 
> Thank you. I am on day 59 and I need to get on with it

Holy cow, that is overpriced indeed! I think all the midstream tests in cases are way more. The CVS ones come in a canister similar to what Airborne comes in, and they are just the skinny dip strips, but they seem to be working well for me, so I guess I'll just eat the cost and get them.

Hope you have a good weekend!


----------



## Tulip

Vickieh1981 said:


> Tulip - I see you are having a baby boy - congratulations.

Thank you darling! It feels like this really is happening now, early anomaly scan looked great, such a relief. I am so thankful for my little man :cloud9:

I hope you are OK. I honestly think your body is still settling down from losing your princess. Soon it'll be ready and I'm saving you a seat in PAL xx

Lots of love all round to the TTCAL mummies xx


----------



## Megg33k

Amos2009 said:


> So, Sis- you still haven't gotten your results?

Nope! :(



Mummytofour said:


> Congrats Aussie n Lizzie on ur bfps!! Yay!!! I love logging on and seeing the numbers climb! It is soooo reasuring to the rest of us that maybe someday!!!
> 
> Megg, I'm still waiting on my blood results from 3 weeks ago and nobody wants take responsibility for chasing them up! Grrrr!!!
> 
> Hope all you ladies are doing okay! XX

3 weeks?!?! Oh, no! I'd have murdered someone already! LOL :hugs: to you!



shaerichelle said:


> What are docs such a pain in the arse?
> 
> Day 3 of provera. I am not taking temps since yesterdays spike. Made me feel like I ovd, but it could be the provera.. so we will see. makes me real nervous. But I definitely am feeling cramps already. Bring on af...:)

Provera will make your temp spike. Its progesterone... which is the very thing that makes our temps spike after O. So, you will have that, for sure! :hugs: If you do start temping soon, you can kind of watch it come out of your system and get a good head's up for when AF should hit!


----------



## Vickieh1981

Tulip said:


> Vickieh1981 said:
> 
> 
> Tulip - I see you are having a baby boy - congratulations.
> 
> Thank you darling! It feels like this really is happening now, early anomaly scan looked great, such a relief. I am so thankful for my little man :cloud9:
> 
> I hope you are OK. I honestly think your body is still settling down from losing your princess. Soon it'll be ready and I'm saving you a seat in PAL xx
> 
> Lots of love all round to the TTCAL mummies xxClick to expand...


Thanks hun. The only thing that got me through the early days of losing Isabella was the knowledge I have always fallen in a couple of months but now I am starting to lose faith.

I genuinely have this feeling that I am not going to get another baby especially with my cycles being so wacky. I am trusting Missy bella boo to send me one when the time is right though.

I am glad that the scan all looks good and maybe you can relax slightly now.


----------



## Megg33k

So, finally tracked down my test results. Not a happy bunny! Apparently, they were 0.6. I didn't think I'd ovulated! So, both my charts are wrong then? That's fun! If only my doc was in today to tell me what to do next! I'm annoyed, because I think this happened after the first loss. I'm not sure I O'd that time either. I'm very, very annoyed! :(


----------



## Tulip

Oh babes I'm sorry :( Will you be able to talk to the doc on Monday? x


----------



## Megg33k

Maybe? I don't know! I don't get this at all! Should I expect to still ovulate later? Or...???


----------



## dawny690

Oh Megg :hugs: so annoying defo find out whats going on babe

AFM Am annoyed still no af and got nothiung to prompt it :cry: xxxx


----------



## Sparkly

:hugs: Aww Meggles I so sorry that I'm not more knowledgeable, I truly wish I could give you some answers babes xxx


----------



## Sparkly

I wish I could help you too Dawn, but I'm quite new to charting, and your chart just confuses me, I'm not sure you've even ov'd tbh, have you seen your doc?


----------



## Megg33k

Thanks, girls! :hugs:

Dawn - I wish I thought I could get away with sending drugs (albeit not fun drugs) to another country! I have refills on my Provera! :(


----------



## dawny690

Sparkly I just had what I believe to be another BO (Blighted Ovum) and havent temped for a long while want to restart that on a new cycle if it ever starts!!!!

Thanks Megg me too :( xxxx


----------



## Sparkly

oh! I'm sorry dawn I just realised I never checked the dates on your temps! won't your doc prescribe anything for you to get your cycle started?


----------



## dawny690

Nope if you check my journal you will see full reasoning why :cry: x


----------



## Sparkly

I just did chick, your doc sounds like an arse!!! where the hell does he get off trying to blame this on your weight???:growlmad: As you know I'm a big girl too and I would drop my doc like a hot brick if he treated me that way!


----------



## Megg33k

Yeah, its all very angering, Dawn! I'm so pissed off for you! :hugs:

So... my temps... yesterday, I woke up and temped about 8347038 times. I just kept waking up and going back to sleep. The temp when I finally woke up for good at ~97.7. The time I took it closest to my "normal" time was 97.01. Today, I took it and it quickly gave me a 97.21 and felt "off"... took it again immediately and got ~97.5. If I use the 97.01 and the 97.21, the "unadjusted temps" chart takes my CH's away. Do I keep temping and BD'ing? Or, do I take Provera and call this cycle a waste? Or, do I hope that my doctor has some input (even though I don't believe she will)? Or... ???

Marked my "adjusted" temps as "fever" from when I was sick... Now those CH's are gone too. I'm happier without them, tbh!


----------



## BizyBee

Congrats Lizzie! (can't remember if I congratulated you yet)

Ugh, that's frustrating Dawny. The same thing happened to me after my BO. It took over a month for my HCG levels to get to zero and even longer for AF to arrive. :hugs:

Megg, sorry about the low prog and lack of O. I can definitely relate. xx


----------



## aussiettc

Megg, so sorry you didn't O this cycle. I don't know about wheether to ending the cycle or to keep DTD. I guess that i would probally want to restart the cycle so i can start again on a fresh cycle.

Dawny - i hope that you find a helpful doctor soon, cause you're is just a tosser.


Maybe megg can send you some dawny some tablets in a viatmin bottle surely they wont test just to make sure.


----------



## Megg33k

Thanks, Jen! I know you can, hun! Its bullshit, tbh! I just kept saying that I couldn't have ovulated... I told my husband even. He says, "Oh, of course you did!" I told him over and over that I hadn't! This just goes to show that we know our bodies better than anyone else... and it also tells me that YES! I DO feel it when I ovulate! Because I didn't feel any of that this time!

I don't know if I should hang around and see if it still happens or just cut and run! I'm thinking cut and run. I'm thinking it hard enough that I had my Provera refilled and I can pick it up on Monday! LOL Decisions, decisions, decisions!

Mary - I've done it in the US. But I don't know the repercussions of sending drugs overseas! LOL I mean, they certainly aren't "fun" drugs... But, they are prescription. So, I don't know! :( If only someone from the States was headed to visit her soon! I'd send it to them so they could deliver it!


----------



## shaerichelle

Megg, I would talk to your doc on monday then cut and run if you dont get what you need from her! I mean I know how docs are...lol

As far as temping. I might in a day or two.. I am tired of it. Day 60 now!


----------



## aussiettc

Megg33k said:


> Thanks, Jen! I know you can, hun! Its bullshit, tbh! I just kept saying that I couldn't have ovulated... I told my husband even. He says, "Oh, of course you did!" I told him over and over that I hadn't! This just goes to show that we know our bodies better than anyone else... and it also tells me that YES! I DO feel it when I ovulate! Because I didn't feel any of that this time!
> 
> I don't know if I should hang around and see if it still happens or just cut and run! I'm thinking cut and run. I'm thinking it hard enough that I had my Provera refilled and I can pick it up on Monday! LOL Decisions, decisions, decisions!
> 
> Mary - I've done it in the US. But I don't know the repercussions of sending drugs overseas! LOL I mean, they certainly aren't "fun" drugs... But, they are prescription. So, I don't know! :( If only someone from the States was headed to visit her soon! I'd send it to them so they could deliver it!

LOL i hadn't even bothered to check what country she was in. I can see it now ***stares off into space daydreaming*** International news update, and police have caught the mastermind behind and international drug ring *shot of you comes up on screen* they found the drugs being smuggled cross the world in a vitamin jar :rofl: I'ld be there to help bail you out and run your criminal case:haha:

I'm thinking you should talk to the doct on monday and then if still on O or AF thenn cut and RUN!!!


----------



## Megg33k

Well, at least I'll have an attorney! LOL Yeah, international drug ring is not something I've ever aspired to! HAHA! 

I'll try my best to talk to her Monday... I imagine she'll want to know WTF is up! LOL She's very... straight-forward. And, she is probably going to be annoyed that it came back as me not having ovulated. But, I didn't get to talk to her the day of the test. So, I didn't get a chance to tell her that it was probably going to be extra bad! LOL I just hope to have one more shot at it before the FS. I want to know what I'm up against before going to a new doctor. I mean, if its progesterone, then I don't need a FS! If its NOT progesterone, I need one pretty badly! So, just trying to lower the frustration level. And, I'm really kicking myself for having gotten sick... like I did it on purpose! What don't we blame ourselves for? :dohh:


----------



## Megg33k

Annnnnnnnnnnd... I'm spotting? O? AF? What gives? :wacko:


----------



## VGibs

.Well Meggs if it is AF is that not a good thing???? You can know for sure when and where your cycle is at!


----------



## Megg33k

YES! If its AF, its welcome! I'd :yipee: for joy! But it seems a bit unlikely! I really, really hope its AF! Oh, how I hope!


----------



## impatient1

Fingers crossed that is is :witch:

Dawny I would also toss my doctor if he was that unhelpful.


----------



## BizyBee

Ooh, hope AF is coming Megg!


----------



## shaerichelle

Send Af my way!!


----------



## dawny690

Check my journal my girls really need an answer to a maybe silly question x


----------



## Vickieh1981

Replied on your journal.


----------



## Megg33k

Also replied on your journal, Dawn!

Spotting is gone. No joy there! :(


----------



## VGibs

Ladies...I just went to the bathroom and had a funny little bit of EWCM. It was light brown. Not pink or red but like a lightish brown color. Im totally freaking out. Could it be from BD'ing a few days ago??? Im scared to death....


----------



## Megg33k

Its probably nothing, hun! Lots of ladies have spotting in early pregnancy! It could be from BD'ing probably! :hugs:


----------



## VGibs

God I hope so....im totally freaking out. I even *TMI* put a tampon in there to see if there was any more of it and a little bit more came out but that was it. I am going to be a nervous wreck tomorrow just waiting for something to happen :(


----------



## Megg33k

Stay away from tampons! Big no-no in pregnancy!!! Bad stuff! Try not to freak out too much! :hugs: I'm sure its nothing!


----------



## VGibs

Ohhhhhhh ok...didnt know about the tampon thing. Good to know though!


----------



## shaerichelle

:hugs: try to relax V:)


----------



## aussiettc

V - try to relax as implation spotting can happen at anytime in the first few months not just at implatation. I know this from experience, i had implanation spotting at 7weeks with my DD. 

Dawny - i heading across to your journal now

Megg - boo for just spotting and nothiing else. Hopefully you can get some answer soon and not need the FS

AFM i'm waiting on breakfast and then i'm gonna make lasagna for dinner as cooking helps me to relax and its even better cause DH and i are cooking together.


----------



## padbrat

Well ladies... it is 1.08 am on Monday I am reading through all the trials and tribulations we put ourselves through... I feel we all need a visit from the PMA truck...

Still don't know if my bleeding from the 2nd June to 9th June was AF.... was slightly earlier than normal... longer than normal... but no pain? Could it be a continuation of the m/c? I dunno... I have given up trying to figure my body out... 

Ho hum.... nighty night ladies....


----------



## Megg33k

Hell, I need a PMA Truck right now... but that seems a bit self-serving! LOL Maybe to the TTCAL Girls from The Universe? :rofl:


----------



## aussiettc

The PMA truck would be veery welcoming at this point i think. I do believe that the universe has put us through a fair few bad days lately


----------



## Megg33k

Yes it has... I took the liberty of saying what it should!

https://farm5.static.flickr.com/4006/4699328796_a2467b0507_b.jpg


----------



## BizyBee

Hope that truck has some baby dust on it too! We're so close to 70 and that def. helps with the PMA!


----------



## Megg33k

I hope that PMA has baby dust mixed in! I can only assume! Wouldn't it be a bitch if we were being delivered PMA for the wrong outcome? I'm sure it's baby dust! Has to be!


----------



## LunaBean

I hope it comes with superglue too!


----------



## impatient1

I checked and the truck has baby dust and superglue!
Hope everyone is having a good day today.

Megg sorry to hear it was just spotting, hopefully it will come on properly very soon for you!


----------



## meow951

Megg33k could you please add me to the list. Not got BFP yet but trying. I only had one miscarriage which was in May 2010.


----------



## Megg33k

Just added you, meow! :hugs: Sorry for your loss, hun!


----------



## padbrat

Megg... that PMA truck was just the thing I needed to give me a laugh! Hubby has been away now for 5 weeks and I think I am becoming a hermit... needed a laugh! So thank you!

Lizzie... just wanted to :hugs: ya

Dear Universe please can you send all of us beautiful TTCAL Girls some gorgeously gloopy and sticky baby dust.... that becomes beautiful babies ....

and PLEASE SEND IT SOON!!!!

Love Us All :kiss:


----------



## BizyBee

That PMA is fantastic! Now, I need AF to arrive right before my appt. next week so I can get this show on the road! :)

Hi Meow. Sorry for your loss.


----------



## VGibs

More light brown staining ladies... Im crying my eyes out but I can't go to the hospital because they dont have an ultrasound tech on nights and I have my daughter so I will go first thing in the morning. Im so scared.... :(


----------



## bellascar

Holy Cow...............Girls, I am petrified!!!!..........just got my BFP at 15 dpo on a FRER. I really was expecting a BFN so I didn't even have my glasses on and when I saw a blurry second line start to appear my heart started racing and so did I..........to get my glasses!!! I am still shaking. I am so ecstatic and scared all at the same time. Dear God, please let this little one stick.

BABY DUST to everyone and CONGRATULATIONS to all the BFP's xxx

VGibs....I hope every thing will work out for you XX


----------



## Megg33k

Virginia - :hugs: Hoping everything is fine, honey!

bellascar - CONGRATS! :yipee:


----------



## BizyBee

:hugs: Virginia. Praying everything is ok...

Congrats bellascar! xx


----------



## SunShyn2205

Megg YOu can now Add my BFP,:happydance: I seen the Dr. today, and am definitely pregnant, and things are looking up this time around. He started me on progesterone tabs 2x a day until im 12 weeks then he'll ween me off of it.. Fxd the meds keeps the bby nice and sticky..
:hugs:

Congrats Bellascar! :happydance:

VGibs- praying for you hun,

Bizybee- thanks for the PMA!


----------



## bellascar

SunShyn2205 said:


> Megg YOu can now Add my BFP,:happydance: I seen the Dr. today, and am definitely pregnant, and things are looking up this time around. He started me on progesterone tabs 2x a day until im 12 weeks then he'll ween me off of it.. Fxd the meds keeps the bby nice and sticky..
> :hugs:
> 
> Congrats Bellascar! :happydance:
> 
> VGibs- praying for you hun,
> 
> Bizybee- thanks for the PMA!

Thanks so much, and Congrats to you too! XXXX


----------



## bellascar

Megg, thanks so much for putting my date up on the first page so quickly, it's so nice to see it there!!!

Only one problem......it's 15th June today.....not 15th May!! LOL XX


----------



## Megg33k

bellascar - Haha! May! I copy/paste the dates and then I'm SUPPOSED to change the month! OOPS! LOL Will fix it! 

SunShyn - I was updating yesterday and actually already added you! I meant not to until you gave me the okay, but I did! I'm sorry! Bright side? You're updated! :hugs: 

Congrats to BOTH of the new BFPs!


----------



## Sparkly

:happydance::happydance: congrats on the new BFP's

I hope everything is ok vgibs :hugs:


----------



## BizyBee

Thinking of you Virginia.... xx

Glad it's official sun and happy to help with the PMA!


----------



## LunaBean

Can you take me out please and add a 4th angel, ta :(


----------



## VGibs

Thanks guys...IM dropping my daughter off at school and then running to the hospital. Im scared stiff and my OH keeps saying "Your paranoid" but I have to know what is up....I am not sleeping and barely eating now for worry.


----------



## Vickieh1981

Lizzie_Moon said:


> Can you take me out please and add a 4th angel, ta :(

I'm so sorry hun. Are they going to do tests to find out why you keep losing.



VGibs said:


> Thanks guys...IM dropping my daughter off at school and then running to the hospital. Im scared stiff and my OH keeps saying "Your paranoid" but I have to know what is up....I am not sleeping and barely eating now for worry.

Let us know what they say.


----------



## LunaBean

I hope so, think I'm gona wait awhile tho before I ask for tests


----------



## VGibs

Oh I will let you guys know....don't worry.

Sorry Lizzie :(


----------



## dawny690

So sorry Lizzie hun :hugs:

Good luck V hun xxxx


----------



## puppymom32

So sorry Lizzie.

Good luck V hunni

Congrats to the new BFPs.


----------



## Amos2009

Lizzie- your losses have been close like mine. We are taking a 3 month break as well for two reasons. To get my mind/body back to halfway normal and because SOME doctors do believe that if you get pregnant too quickly after a loss (especially if you have had more than one close together) that your hormones are so out of whack the next baby doesn't have a chance. So, I pray that is both our reasons for so many losses. 
V- :dust: hope everything is ok hun

Congrats to all the new :bfp:

I am still waiting on my nurse to call me back about finally meeting with a recurrent mc specialist. I have decided that my hubby is right, so no rushing into anything this or next month. But watch out August!!!!


----------



## impatient1

bellascar said:


> Holy Cow...............Girls, I am petrified!!!!..........just got my BFP at 15 dpo on a FRER. I really was expecting a BFN so I didn't even have my glasses on and when I saw a blurry second line start to appear my heart started racing and so did I..........to get my glasses!!! I am still shaking. I am so ecstatic and scared all at the same time. Dear God, please let this little one stick.
> 
> BABY DUST to everyone and CONGRATULATIONS to all the BFP's xxx
> 
> VGibs....I hope every thing will work out for you XX

Congrats on your :bfp:



Lizzie_Moon said:


> Can you take me out please and add a 4th angel, ta :(

I'm sorry for your loss :hugs:



VGibs said:


> Thanks guys...IM dropping my daughter off at school and then running to the hospital. Im scared stiff and my OH keeps saying "Your paranoid" but I have to know what is up....I am not sleeping and barely eating now for worry.

Good luck, please let us know how it goes.


----------



## Megg33k

Lizzie - I did when I read the news. I didn't want you to have to ask me to remove it! :hugs: I hope the doctors can give you answers whenever you're ready! :hugs:

Virginia - Good luck, honey! I can't wait to hear that all is well!!! :hugs:

Sis - I respect your decision, but I hate it! LOL Love you! :hugs:


----------



## Amos2009

Well, I guess it all really depends on when I can get in to see the doc. If it's early enough in July, realistically we could still start trying in July :0 We are just waiting to see her first so I can tell her everything I am going to do to make a pregnancy work and she can either back me or not!


----------



## VGibs

Well ladies I have an ultrasound at 2:30 and the doctor said she was not concerned enough to check my cervix so...I dont know if that is a good thing or a bad thing. They also took blood for Hcg, Rh, and progestrone.


----------



## Megg33k

Sis - Makes sense! I'm behind you 100%! Off topic, but I really want to go to a beach... Why must yours be covered in oil?

Virginia - You're 1 hour behind me... So, an hour and a half? I wish you the very best. I hope you come back with all good news! :hugs:


----------



## impatient1

VGibs said:


> Well ladies I have an ultrasound at 2:30 and the doctor said she was not concerned enough to check my cervix so...I dont know if that is a good thing or a bad thing. They also took blood for Hcg, Rh, and progestrone.

Hoping your ultrasound, and tests produce some good news for you.


----------



## BizyBee

:hugs: so sorry Lizzie...


----------



## Amos2009

Megg33k said:


> Sis - Makes sense! I'm behind you 100%! Off topic, but I really want to go to a beach... Why must yours be covered in oil?
> 
> Virginia - You're 1 hour behind me... So, an hour and a half? I wish you the very best. I hope you come back with all good news! :hugs:

Oil is good for getting a nice tan....LOL You don't do beaches anyway!!!
Well- my backyard is not covered in it yet and that's a river- is that good enough? :haha:


----------



## VGibs

*GUESS WHO SAW A HEARTBEAT????????????* After spending my entire day off in the hospital I saw my beanies heartbeat! And I didnt get the numbers for my HCG but she said it was nice and high!


----------



## dawny690

:yipee: V im so happy for you sweetie hope you can stop worrying as much now xxxx


----------



## puppymom32

Yay V I knew it would all b ok.


----------



## SunShyn2205

Vgibs- Im so Happy for you!!!!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## aussiettc

virginia thats great news, hopefully you can reduce the stress alittle now.


----------



## Sparkly

:wohoo: yey Virginia, that's fabulous news!! xx


----------



## maratobe

YAY v very exciting!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## tinybutterfly

awesome news V!!!!! so happy for you!!!


----------



## VGibs

Thanks guys!!!!!!!! I will post my little picture tonight!


----------



## Vickieh1981

Congratulations Virginia - that's great news.


----------



## BizyBee

:happydance: Virginia! Can't wait to see the pic.


----------



## Firedancer41

VGibs said:


> *GUESS WHO SAW A HEARTBEAT????????????* After spending my entire day off in the hospital I saw my beanies heartbeat! And I didnt get the numbers for my HCG but she said it was nice and high!

Yay, Virginia!!!!! I bet that felt nice and reassuring :)


----------



## Rainbowpea

Yay VGibs! Can I cautiously add to the good news? I got two faint :bfp: on IC's yesterday and a big fat :bfp: on a frer today with lunchtime pee at 10dpo!

Excited for sure, never thought I would see two lines again and nervous, had really sore boobs since 4dpo and now they are not nearly as sore now. Got tugging in tummy and had a big dip at 4dpo on chart (i implanted early last time too) so do we think it's ok not to presume a chemical? Got no other symptoms. DH says "why don't you just wait a few more days" but it is not so easy is it?! AF due on Sunday so don't add me until next week just to be sure. Bulk bought Frer's on BOGOF in Boots so will be peeing aplenty from now til then!


----------



## Megg33k

Amos2009 said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> Sis - Makes sense! I'm behind you 100%! Off topic, but I really want to go to a beach... Why must yours be covered in oil?
> 
> Virginia - You're 1 hour behind me... So, an hour and a half? I wish you the very best. I hope you come back with all good news! :hugs:
> 
> Oil is good for getting a nice tan....LOL You don't do beaches anyway!!!
> Well- my backyard is not covered in it yet and that's a river- is that good enough? :haha:Click to expand...

Haha! I don't usually do beaches... but I have wanted to be near one again lately. Maybe its the Vit D deficiency? LOL Craving sunshine! You let me know when you're available, and I'll seriously make a trip to see you! 



VGibs said:


> *GUESS WHO SAW A HEARTBEAT????????????* After spending my entire day off in the hospital I saw my beanies heartbeat! And I didnt get the numbers for my HCG but she said it was nice and high!

That's spectacular! :hugs:



Rainbowpea said:


> Yay VGibs! Can I cautiously add to the good news? I got two faint :bfp: on IC's yesterday and a big fat :bfp: on a frer today with lunchtime pee at 10dpo!
> 
> Excited for sure, never thought I would see two lines again and nervous, had really sore boobs since 4dpo and now they are not nearly as sore now. Got tugging in tummy and had a big dip at 4dpo on chart (i implanted early last time too) so do we think it's ok not to presume a chemical? Got no other symptoms. DH says "why don't you just wait a few more days" but it is not so easy is it?! AF due on Sunday so don't add me until next week just to be sure. Bulk bought Frer's on BOGOF in Boots so will be peeing aplenty from now til then!

Aww! Such a great present after you had said that your due date had finally passed and given you closure! Your little angel sent you a gift! :hugs: CONGRATS!


----------



## Rainbowpea

aw thanks megg, that made me cry! I hope that's true, and I did see a massive rainbow a few days ago and thought of my pea (i saw rainbows all through my last pregnancy). now i sound like crazy rainbow lady though! Hope pea is looking after this little one for us xx


----------



## Megg33k

I'm sure Pea is looking after this one... and I imagine giving lots of "grow and be healthy" sorts of advice! You don't sound crazy! I love rainbows! I'm SO happy for you!


----------



## Megg33k

I'm in an awful state right now...

So I don't have to explain my evening and why I'm so unhappy... I'm copy/pasting from my blog. Its behind the spoiler tag because its VERY lengthy... but I'm pretty upset at the moment.


Spoiler



My Blog said:

> Just because someone doesn't understand WHY I feel the way I feel, doesn't mean that I shouldn't feel that way. This will make more sense shortly... I promise!
> 
> So, I have a good friend who I love dearly! He's generally an AMAZING person! He's one of the best friends I've had the honor of knowing, and he loves me to pieces. I need to put that out there... because he DOES mean well. He just doesn't always know what is okay to say and what isn't okay to say!
> 
> Yesterday was 6 months since my first loss... and I'm not dealing with it well... at all! He invited me and Kevin over, but I warned him that I was VERY down. He said not to worry about it and come over anyway. So, we went. Now, I tend to crack a few jokes at my own expense to lighten the topic of my shitty luck. But, I do it when I'm in the mood to handle it.
> 
> That being said, he asked me why I was down. I explained that it was 6 months since my first loss, Sunday will be 1 month since my 2nd loss, and June 27th is my first due date. So, I'm just not coping well. Its making me extremely depressed at the moment. This is where it all starts to go a bit wrong!
> 
> He begins by telling me that he doesn't understand why I want a baby so much anyway. I know he doesn't understand. He doesn't like children... at all. He doesn't know why anyone wants them. I accept that! I don't expect him to understand why.
> 
> Then, he continues to ask me if I can be certain that I won't regret having one after the fact. Like, "What if you decide after you've had a baby that it was the wrong decision and you don't want to be a mother after all?" Well, I tried to explain that I used to not want kids... But, once I got a trial run at motherhood with my ex-husband's son, it was 1000 times more rewarding than I could have ever expected, and I was VERY happy with being a mother! We're still doing okay at this point... mostly.
> 
> As the evening (err... morning) continued, he got more and more worried about my mental state. He didn't want to leave me by myself. So, he vowed to stay up with me and talk it out. I think this was the major error really.
> 
> I dropped my husband off to go to sleep so he could work in the morning, and my friend and I went for a drive. He starts telling me that I'm not putting enough thought into whether or not it could be my husband's fault... basically, male-factor... but without knowing the term for it. I explain that male-factor usually makes it difficult to get pregnant, not to stay pregnant. That there is a slight chance, but its not likely.
> 
> Then, I add that my ex-husband has a tendency to get women pregnant by looking at them, and we never so much as had a "scare" in 5 years. That's when he comes out with... "So, in reality, its probable that you won't ever have children." *shakes head in a shocked manner* WHAT?!
> 
> I freaked... while I was driving! He notices and says, "No, I mean... You'll have children... But you probably won't ever get pregnant!" Oh... That's MUCH better? I said... "Uhm... Getting pregnant is sort of how having children works, ya know?" Did I mention that he's gay? Because he is... and thinking of girls having "girl parts" kind of freaks him out... I feel its important to mention that!
> 
> Anyway... He tried to back peddle... because I'm CRYING while driving! He eventually says that he just meant it might not happen without some sort of treatment... IVF or something. That is somewhat acceptable... I guess. But, only sort of.
> 
> Did I mention that he was questioning me earlier in the night about why I don't just adopt? Because, that came up! I tried to explain that its not so easy.
> 
> But, its seriously done my head in. No one has ever told me that its probable that I will never have children or probably won't get pregnant! That's... awful. And, I honestly don't believe that he knew it was awful. But, it doesn't hurt any less, now does it?
> 
> Anyway... I took my first Provera pill yesterday... I should be bleeding by June 24. So, I'll still be bleeding on my first due date. That's about as depressing as possible! But, its a necessary evil... I suppose!
> 
> I can't honestly say that I'm not more pessimistic than ever right now. Hearing those words... even if they weren't necessarily true... THEY FUCKING HURT! And, to hear them from someone I love... That's the hard part. I feel enough like he might be right when he's NOT saying it.... But, hearing it just made it 1,000,000 times more awful!
> 
> I guess that's all for tonight... Enough whining from me!
> 
> Any psychics reading? Anyone who can tell me that he's wrong with 100% accuracy? Anyone who tells me that I'll have a baby of my own VERY SOON... because they KNOW rather than because its the nice thing to say? I'll take just about anything right now. I'm desperate!


----------



## dawny690

:hugs: megg


----------



## padbrat

Wahey! Nice one V!!

congrats on all the new bfps!

i know I said this before but so sorry Lizzie... 

Amos my chickadee... I am waiting til July/August too... we can wait and annoy everyone with our impatience together! LOL


----------



## Megg33k

Thanks, Dawn! :hugs: Same to you! I know how frustrated you are right now!


----------



## padbrat

Hugs all round Megg... can you do a massive hug machine for us all xxx


----------



## Megg33k

I wish I knew how! I'd rather us all just meet somewhere tropical and have a real hug. :hugs:


----------



## Amos2009

Sis- I am rushing out the door to a job interview (YAY ME!!) but I offer massive hugs. SO weird though- my best friend, who is also a guy and is gay DOES THE EXACT SAME THING TO ME. So much so after the two losses, I haven't even told him about the others. Breaks my heart but he has no freaking clue. Especially since he has a "biological" family- those he looks like, acts like, all that. I have none of that. So in addition to the other million reasons I want a child, that is a HUGE one. I could write more, but I gotta run. Love you...and you come down anytime you want!
Padbrat- that sounds like a job you and I could definitely do. We are great at bothering the POO out of people LOL!!!
V- Congrats on the heartbeat hun. That must be an amazing sound to hear. Hope this lets you relax some :)


----------



## Rainbowpea

:hugs: megg and bless you for being so sweet to me. Unfortunately I'm not a psychic but I really really hope you get sticky pregnant soon. As far as I can see there is no reason for you not to. As much as I hate ppl saying 'it's just bad luck' maybe it is. And you sure are due some good luck! Your friend was bang out of order saying those things but he obviously just doesn't get it.

Sorry you are feeling so down babe :hugs: xx


----------



## Megg33k

Amos2009 said:


> Sis- I am rushing out the door to a job interview (YAY ME!!) but I offer massive hugs. SO weird though- my best friend, who is also a guy and is gay DOES THE EXACT SAME THING TO ME. So much so after the two losses, I haven't even told him about the others. Breaks my heart but he has no freaking clue. Especially since he has a "biological" family- those he looks like, acts like, all that. I have none of that. So in addition to the other million reasons I want a child, that is a HUGE one. I could write more, but I gotta run. Love you...and you come down anytime you want!
> Padbrat- that sounds like a job you and I could definitely do. We are great at bothering the POO out of people LOL!!!
> V- Congrats on the heartbeat hun. That must be an amazing sound to hear. Hope this lets you relax some :)

Oooooh! Good luck on the interview!!! :happydance:

How odd that we both managed to have such similar friends? I tried to explain the adoption/biological family thing to him (of course, he knew I was adopted already)... but he says that I "could have already met some of them and never known it" and if that's the important part "find my biological family and adopt"... But the thing is that I DO NOT want to find my biological family! So, this IS my only chance to meet someone who shares my blood. Its hard to explain to someone who has a biological family! And, the most brilliant comment of all... "Well, it would still only be HALF you... I wouldn't settle for anything less than a clone!" I did giggle at that! 

Can I just say that its VERY cool that you can 100% understand precisely where I'm coming from? Not many people can say that they're adopted, struggling to have their first child, and being met with insensitive comments from their best gay guy friend! :rofl: Love you, Sis! :hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

Rainbowpea said:


> :hugs: megg and bless you for being so sweet to me. Unfortunately I'm not a psychic but I really really hope you get sticky pregnant soon. As far as I can see there is no reason for you not to. As much as I hate ppl saying 'it's just bad luck' maybe it is. And you sure are due some good luck! Your friend was bang out of order saying those things but he obviously just doesn't get it.
> 
> Sorry you are feeling so down babe :hugs: xx

Thank you, lovely! :hugs: Of course I'd be sweet to you! You seem absolutely sweet as can be! :flower:


----------



## padbrat

Megg33k said:


> I wish I knew how! I'd rather us all just meet somewhere tropical and have a real hug. :hugs:

Me too Megg... me too :hugs:

Friends can be a real pain in the ass sometimes Megg... but regardless of him... we will always undertand you chick!

Amos... hooray for the interview... what is the job? Sending loads of positive hire me vibes right now....(Padbrat closes eyes and wills them to hire Amos...... GRRRRRRRRR ..... yep that should do it)!:happydance:

Tell us how you get on!


----------



## roonsma

VGibs said:


> *GUESS WHO SAW A HEARTBEAT????????????* After spending my entire day off in the hospital I saw my beanies heartbeat! And I didnt get the numbers for my HCG but she said it was nice and high!




Rainbowpea said:


> Yay VGibs! Can I cautiously add to the good news? I got two faint :bfp: on IC's yesterday and a big fat :bfp: on a frer today with lunchtime pee at 10dpo!
> 
> Excited for sure, never thought I would see two lines again and nervous, had really sore boobs since 4dpo and now they are not nearly as sore now. Got tugging in tummy and had a big dip at 4dpo on chart (i implanted early last time too) so do we think it's ok not to presume a chemical? Got no other symptoms. DH says "why don't you just wait a few more days" but it is not so easy is it?! AF due on Sunday so don't add me until next week just to be sure. Bulk bought Frer's on BOGOF in Boots so will be peeing aplenty from now til then!

Congratulations ladies... :happydance:


----------



## BizyBee

Congrats Rainbow. :happydance:

Sorry Megg... :hugs:

Good luck with the interview Amos!

Sending lots of dust to my other ttcal friends.... :dust:


----------



## Megg33k

This is quiet today! :( What's up, girls?


----------



## Daisygirl82

Haven't been on this thread in a while. Glad to see so many BFPs!!! 69!! 

I am 10 DPO. My usual luteal phase is 8 days (way too short) so I am getting hopeful but am afraid to test. I don't want to be let down.


----------



## Megg33k

Aww, honey! I do hope that its your BFP! Maybe wait another 2-4 days... then you could surely be more confident! Worst case scenario, you're LP is getting better! Its sort of win/win! One win is just better than the other! :hugs:


----------



## impatient1

Massive :hugs: Megg.



VGibs said:


> *GUESS WHO SAW A HEARTBEAT????????????* After spending my entire day off in the hospital I saw my beanies heartbeat! And I didnt get the numbers for my HCG but she said it was nice and high!

Congratulations!



Rainbowpea said:


> Yay VGibs! Can I cautiously add to the good news? I got two faint :bfp: on IC's yesterday and a big fat :bfp: on a frer today with lunchtime pee at 10dpo!
> 
> Excited for sure, never thought I would see two lines again and nervous, had really sore boobs since 4dpo and now they are not nearly as sore now. Got tugging in tummy and had a big dip at 4dpo on chart (i implanted early last time too) so do we think it's ok not to presume a chemical? Got no other symptoms. DH says "why don't you just wait a few more days" but it is not so easy is it?! AF due on Sunday so don't add me until next week just to be sure. Bulk bought Frer's on BOGOF in Boots so will be peeing aplenty from now til then!

Congratulations on your :bfp:



Rainbowpea said:


> aw thanks megg, that made me cry! I hope that's true, and I did see a massive rainbow a few days ago and thought of my pea (i saw rainbows all through my last pregnancy). now i sound like crazy rainbow lady though! Hope pea is looking after this little one for us xx

Oddly enough you just made me remember that few hours after I found out I was pregnant again I saw 2 beautiful ranbows, one on top of the other with the faint one on top iykwim.



Daisygirl82 said:


> Haven't been on this thread in a while. Glad to see so many BFPs!!! 69!!
> 
> I am 10 DPO. My usual luteal phase is 8 days (way too short) so I am getting hopeful but am afraid to test. I don't want to be let down.

Fingers corssed for you.


----------



## VGibs

Well Meggs Im quiet today because I have basically sat in the good old bathroom today waiting for my lungs and internal organs to be ejected from my non stop hurling spree. Don't get me wrong IM happy I have symptoms....but man oh man Im over the thrill of it now.


----------



## impatient1

Hope you start feeling better soon.


----------



## Megg33k

VGibs said:


> Well Meggs Im quiet today because I have basically sat in the good old bathroom today waiting for my lungs and internal organs to be ejected from my non stop hurling spree. Don't get me wrong IM happy I have symptoms....but man oh man Im over the thrill of it now.

Aww! I'm glad you're absent for good reason... sort of good reason, I guess! I wish it didn't have to be SO bad! :hugs:


----------



## Amos2009

Thanks ladies- the interview went well. I think I past the first one! Now I have two more to go!! It is for a payroll clerk position, which is a HUGE pay cut from my last position of payroll manager, but it's a job with GREAT benefits!! It is actually a job with the University of South Alabama Medical Center, which is the same place I go to the doctor and will have my baby, so the insurance cannot be beat!!! It's worth the low pay just to have the insurance. Fingers crossed they call me back for the second interview!!
V- sorry you are sick, but at least you are not questioning the pregnancy right now LOL
Good luck Daisy!


----------



## Amos2009

OH- and Sis- it is VERY weird that we are so similar. Guess that's why we are sisters huh!!! I am going to spend the whole weekend with my gay friend next week without my husband so I can only imagine what will be said. I hope he has learned his lesson not to say anything!!


----------



## Megg33k

Sis - Sounds good! FX'd that you get it! I like that bit about "the same place I go to the doctor *and will have my baby*"... That's what I like to hear!!! :hugs: Only realized this morning that you were missing from my siggy! Felt ashamed of myself. Added you quick like. :flower: Forgive me?

Also, back to journaling! Link in siggy if you're interested in my rambling!


----------



## Megg33k

Amos2009 said:


> OH- and Sis- it is VERY weird that we are so similar. Guess that's why we are sisters huh!!! I am going to spend the whole weekend with my gay friend next week without my husband so I can only imagine what will be said. I hope he has learned his lesson not to say anything!!

VERY similar! I spent a good deal of the last few days with mine and he's been much better... kept his mouth shut about it! That's an improvement! Yes, that's definitely why we must be sisters! I've informed Kevin that we're coming to Alabama this summer and he put up no fight! WIN! :happydance:


----------



## Amos2009

YAY!! And of course I forgive you! Look at how bonkers my temps have been this month- good thing I am really not trying to get pregnant- no telling if I will even O or know when I do!
https://www.fertilityfriend.com/ttc/index.php


----------



## Megg33k

Uhm... Sis, sweetie... That's not a link to your chart! LOL Go to Sharing>Homepage Setup and copy the url toward the top.. something like: https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/lettersandnumbers


----------



## Amos2009

Ok- I know I am ********, but I made a ticker on fertility friend and tried to post the ticker here and it shows up as My ovulation Chart. Can I not put the actual ticker here???


----------



## puppymom32

Amos thats is a crazy chart.


----------



## impatient1

Fingers crossed on a call back for you Amos.


----------



## Megg33k

You can... The code is:

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/ticker/2eb23d/ttc.png

[*url=https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/2eb23d][*img]https://www.fertilityfriend.com/ticker/2eb23d/ttc.png[*/img][*/url]

Just remove all those *'s!

P.S. CRAZY EFFIN' CHART, Sis!


----------



## Amos2009

Thanks Sis! I thought I had all this ticker stuff down, but I guess not!!! 
I told yall my chart was nuts!!! I know the one morning was due to all the alcohol the night before, but the rest of it- who knows!!!


----------



## impatient1

Your ticker is cute!


----------



## Amos2009

Thanks Impatient! How are you feeling hun?


----------



## VGibs

Amos - your chart looks a lot like mine did. I was all over the dang place as well.


----------



## Amos2009

Wow V...I thought I was the only wacko LOL. BTW, I got the call for my second interview- it's Monday at 2:00! Yay!


----------



## Megg33k

Congrats on the 2nd interview, Sis! That's great! :hugs:


----------



## Vickieh1981

Daisygirl82 said:


> Haven't been on this thread in a while. Glad to see so many BFPs!!! 69!!
> 
> I am 10 DPO. My usual luteal phase is 8 days (way too short) so I am getting hopeful but am afraid to test. I don't want to be let down.

Wow I will be keeping EVERYTHING crossed (well not legs as I am ovulating but everything else pmsl) that this is your month, you truly deserve it



VGibs said:


> Well Meggs Im quiet today because I have basically sat in the good old bathroom today waiting for my lungs and internal organs to be ejected from my non stop hurling spree. Don't get me wrong IM happy I have symptoms....but man oh man Im over the thrill of it now.

I hope you feel better soon hun.



Amos2009 said:


> YAY!! And of course I forgive you! Look at how bonkers my temps have been this month- good thing I am really not trying to get pregnant- no telling if I will even O or know when I do!
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/ttc/index.php

Wow that is a scatty chart. Why are you not trying this month?

AFM - I have been miserable. My OPKs usually start darkening at cd11 with a positive at cd14. Nothing this month - it's stayed the same for the last three days. Everything else was telling me that I was coming to ovulation and this had me wondering what was going on. Now I have realised I am a twat. My regular seller is away so I bought different ovulation sticks. It said you could buy them in sensitivities of 20, 30 or 40 but if you didn't specify they would send 40. 

I forgot to say didn't I so that's why - these are less sensitive. Anyway today - I have a positive so am happy. It's not even a my type of positive which never gets as dark as the control - it's POSITIVE!!! I am so excited it's pathetic lol


----------



## Nixilix

Yay for pos opks!!!!!!!!! Xxxx


----------



## Megg33k

Not pathetic! Imagine how excited I would be if I ever got a true positive! OMG! LOL


----------



## BizyBee

Feeling a little down today, as it was supposed to be my due date. :cry:

We have fun events all day at school and a concert at night, so thankfully I have something to keep my mind off of it. I usually focus on all the great things I have, but that's very hard to do today.


----------



## Megg33k

I understand, love! Mine is right around the corner! I actually have a thread around about not being pregnant by my due date... and there are loads of us who are right there with you! :hugs:

https://www.babyandbump.com/ttc-after-loss/327846-probably-wont-pregnant-my-edd.html


----------



## Nixilix

Hugs to you bizy xxxxxxxxxxx 

I see the number has creeped up again... I love seein the bfps increase. Hopefully I can get mine in before 100!

I could be anything up to 10dpo today!!! Didn't temp as I was away for the first week and was trying to relax!!! Now I'm furiously temping to try and see wgats going on!!!!


----------



## Megg33k

I'm also hoping to get in before 100! We technically have 71, but I haven't been allowed to add her yet! I'm hoping we get to stay above 70 now! New "month" starts in 5 days! Who many can we get before then?


----------



## Firedancer41

Vickieh1981 said:


> AFM - I have been miserable. My OPKs usually start darkening at cd11 with a positive at cd14. Nothing this month - it's stayed the same for the last three days. Everything else was telling me that I was coming to ovulation and this had me wondering what was going on. Now I have realised I am a twat. My regular seller is away so I bought different ovulation sticks. It said you could buy them in sensitivities of 20, 30 or 40 but if you didn't specify they would send 40.
> 
> I forgot to say didn't I so that's why - these are less sensitive. Anyway today - I have a positive so am happy. It's not even a my type of positive which never gets as dark as the control - it's POSITIVE!!! I am so excited it's pathetic lol


Did you see I was the same way about my +opk yesterday LOL Looks like we'll be cycle buddies this month :)




BizyBee said:


> Feeling a little down today, as it was supposed to be my due date. :cry:
> 
> We have fun events all day at school and a concert at night, so thankfully I have something to keep my mind off of it. I usually focus on all the great things I have, but that's very hard to do today.


Jen {{{hugs}}}


----------



## impatient1

Amos2009 said:


> Thanks Impatient! How are you feeling hun?

I am doing pretty good, thank you. Still nervous from time to time and not feeling so pregnant right now, can't wait for it to all start feeling more real.



Amos2009 said:


> Wow V...I thought I was the only wacko LOL. BTW, I got the call for my second interview- it's Monday at 2:00! Yay!

Congratulations and good luck on your second interview!



BizyBee said:


> Feeling a little down today, as it was supposed to be my due date. :cry:
> 
> We have fun events all day at school and a concert at night, so thankfully I have something to keep my mind off of it. I usually focus on all the great things I have, but that's very hard to do today.

I'm so sorry hun, it is a very hard day to have to deal with. :hugs:


----------



## Amos2009

Vickie- yay for the positive!!! Get busy!!
Jen- sorry- those due dates are tough to get through. I am working on having a due date nearly every month at the rate I am going. I just have to pretend I don't know what day it is anymore :( 
Meg- have you already seen your doctor since this last test? Have I missed a post about that?


----------



## Amos2009

Oh Vickie- we are waiting until we get to see the recurrent miscarriage specialist sometime in July. Hubby won't even have sex with me til then so it better be near the FIRST of July. I tried to tell him I know when I can get pregnant and he says he doesn't believe me! He is so scared to go through it again so he says he would rather wait til we see the doc. Me- I am about to explode from lack of sex!!!!


----------



## impatient1

I hope you get to see the doctor soon and get to start :sex: asap.


----------



## puppymom32

Awww Amos that sucks think u r gonna have to get him drunk and take advantage of him. LOL


----------



## Amos2009

I tried that, but the little rascal is pretty smart lol


----------



## impatient1

you may have to slip him some viagra or something, then tell him its not your fault that he seems to want some lol.


----------



## Vickieh1981

Firedancer41 said:


> Vickieh1981 said:
> 
> 
> AFM - I have been miserable. My OPKs usually start darkening at cd11 with a positive at cd14. Nothing this month - it's stayed the same for the last three days. Everything else was telling me that I was coming to ovulation and this had me wondering what was going on. Now I have realised I am a twat. My regular seller is away so I bought different ovulation sticks. It said you could buy them in sensitivities of 20, 30 or 40 but if you didn't specify they would send 40.
> 
> I forgot to say didn't I so that's why - these are less sensitive. Anyway today - I have a positive so am happy. It's not even a my type of positive which never gets as dark as the control - it's POSITIVE!!! I am so excited it's pathetic lol
> 
> 
> Did you see I was the same way about my +opk yesterday LOL Looks like we'll be cycle buddies this month :)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BizyBee said:
> 
> 
> Feeling a little down today, as it was supposed to be my due date. :cry:
> 
> We have fun events all day at school and a concert at night, so thankfully I have something to keep my mind off of it. I usually focus on all the great things I have, but that's very hard to do today.Click to expand...
> 
> Excellent - would be great if it ended in a bfp for both of us. If England lose the match tonight though I think John is gonna be so pissed off he won't bd.
> 
> Jen {{{hugs}}}Click to expand...




Amos2009 said:


> Vickie- yay for the positive!!! Get busy!!
> Jen- sorry- those due dates are tough to get through. I am working on having a due date nearly every month at the rate I am going. I just have to pretend I don't know what day it is anymore :(
> Meg- have you already seen your doctor since this last test? Have I missed a post about that?




Amos2009 said:


> Oh Vickie- we are waiting until we get to see the recurrent miscarriage specialist sometime in July. Hubby won't even have sex with me til then so it better be near the FIRST of July. I tried to tell him I know when I can get pregnant and he says he doesn't believe me! He is so scared to go through it again so he says he would rather wait til we see the doc. Me- I am about to explode from lack of sex!!!!

Will try and get busy. I hope you get your appt soon.


----------



## Megg33k

Amos2009 said:


> Vickie- yay for the positive!!! Get busy!!
> Jen- sorry- those due dates are tough to get through. I am working on having a due date nearly every month at the rate I am going. I just have to pretend I don't know what day it is anymore :(
> Meg- have you already seen your doctor since this last test? Have I missed a post about that?

Nope! They didn't want to see me! I would assume its because she knows that I know what my tests mean as much as she does, and also knows that I know what the next step is without her help! She's come to trust me. So, I'm just moving on to the next cycle. I think it will be much better... for some reason! :)



Amos2009 said:


> Oh Vickie- we are waiting until we get to see the recurrent miscarriage specialist sometime in July. Hubby won't even have sex with me til then so it better be near the FIRST of July. I tried to tell him I know when I can get pregnant and he says he doesn't believe me! He is so scared to go through it again so he says he would rather wait til we see the doc. Me- I am about to explode from lack of sex!!!!

EEK! That's ridiculous! What are you thinking letting HIM make decisions? Do I need to learn you? :hugs:


----------



## goddess25

Hi Megg can you put a BFP next to my name please.... was not going to do this as i am beign very cautious not doing the tickers or anything yet. Just hoping this one is a sticky bean. Got my BFP on Monday so in itself i am on a record apart from my son... both my losses were the day after my BFPs.


----------



## SunShyn2205

Congrats Goddess! :happydance:

How is Everyone Doing??


----------



## Mellybelle

Could you add me? I had a mc in april 2010. 14ws 1 day


----------



## aussiettc

goddess congrats on your :BFP: hope you have a happy and healthy 9 months


----------



## Megg33k

Congrats, Goddess! :hugs:

Mellybelle - Sorry for your loss, sweetie! :hugs: I'll add you!


----------



## MrsCrabsticke

Could i be added, our last mmc was september 09 - patently awaiting another bfp.

:dust:


----------



## Megg33k

Oh, honey! :hugs: I'm sorry! I'll add you now!


----------



## Megg33k

Soooo... Because I have way too much time on my hands (apparently)...

Our stats!!!

*2008*
100% of our girls have BFP's!

*2009* (until Nov, there are very small #'s of people in each month)
Jan 100%
Feb 0%
Mar 25%
Apr 50%
May 67%
Jun 60%
Jul 0%
Aug 0%
Sep 67%
Oct 37.5%
Nov 50% (16) (parentheses show # of people in months with quite a few girls)
Dec 70% (23)

*2010*
Jan 36% (22)
Feb 28% (18)
Mar 40% (25)
Apr 37.5% (16)
May 12.5% (16)
Jun 0% (4)

We're not doing too badly, I don't think! I'm glad I did this!


----------



## aussiettc

thats great megg. its interesting to see stuff like that. always makes me feel better seeing high %


----------



## LunaBean

congrats on new bfps girls, :hug: to those with losses


----------



## jonnanne3

Congratulations to all the :bfp: Sorry I have been MIA...... :hugs: Missed you ladies!


----------



## MrsCrabsticke

Thanks megg, :dust:


----------



## Daisygirl82

Hi Megg, can you add a :bfp: to my name? Got it yesterday morning and afternoon on the digi. Thanks!


----------



## impatient1

Hope everyone is having a great weekend so far with lots of :sex:



goddess25 said:


> Hi Megg can you put a BFP next to my name please.... was not going to do this as i am beign very cautious not doing the tickers or anything yet. Just hoping this one is a sticky bean. Got my BFP on Monday so in itself i am on a record apart from my son... both my losses were the day after my BFPs.

Congratulations!



Mellybelle said:


> Could you add me? I had a mc in april 2010. 14ws 1 day




MrsCrabsticke said:


> Could i be added, our last mmc was september 09 - patently awaiting another bfp.
> 
> :dust:

Sorry for your losses hoping you both get your :bfp: very soon.




Daisygirl82 said:


> Hi Megg, can you add a :bfp: to my name? Got it yesterday morning and afternoon on the digi. Thanks!

Congratulations!


----------



## maratobe

WOOHOO 72 BFPs this is awesome girls!!!


----------



## Megg33k

Daisygirl82 said:


> Hi Megg, can you add a :bfp: to my name? Got it yesterday morning and afternoon on the digi. Thanks!

I had a feeling about you!!! :hugs: CONGRATS!!! You SO deserve this! :yipee:

Mara - Actually 74, but I need to add Daisygirl and Rainbowpea isn't ready for me to add hers yet!


----------



## Daisygirl82

Thanks Megg!!


----------



## Amos2009

Wow look at the numbers climb!!! Congrats Daisy and Goddess!!! 
Sorry for the new members and their losses :(


----------



## BizyBee

Congrats goddess and daisy!

Sorry for your losses MellyBelle and MrsCrabsticke. xx


----------



## Vickieh1981

Daisygirl82 said:


> Hi Megg, can you add a :bfp: to my name? Got it yesterday morning and afternoon on the digi. Thanks!

Congratulations. I am thrilled for you
xx


----------



## VGibs

Holy crap!~ Thats a lot of :bfp:'s in the past 48 hrs!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Megg33k

I know, right?!


----------



## aussiettc

CONGRATS to all the new BFP and sorry to the new losses


----------



## Amos2009

Please someone tell me I am not going to be a terrible mother. I am literally going NUTSO :wacko: having my step daughter here this week. She is an only child and has to be entertained 24/7. She is 8, btw. I believe that kids are not supposed to be the center of attention ALL THE TIME, but that's how it is with her. I cannot even go outside to have a private phone conversation without her coming out there, sitting by me and then asking questions about what I am talking about. I am trying to set boundaries without being the evil stepmother, but now I am starting to think maybe this is why I have had so many losses because I am not cut out to be a mother. :cry: 
I finally had to say something to my husband about it because he was frustrated with her after a few hours one day. I said- hello---it's been like that with me ALL WEEK!!! He said she used to be one that could play on her own and not be under adults all the time, but since he married me and her mom got married she has changed. 
I am praying that it will be different with my own child because I can tell them to go play in their room or go watch tv in their room. Not really sure of the reason I am posting this, I guess just to get it off my chest!!!!


----------



## aussiettc

AMOS just wanted to let you know that you are not horrible. My son who is 10 still acts like a 4 year old seing silly and all. really gets on my nerves. I sent him outside last night in the cold and told him to sit on the step cause he wa giving me the shits. Its jsut something kids do unfortunately. When they are your own then you cn get them doing tings earlier and it makes it easier. Hope it helps you feel better.


----------



## Megg33k

Going nutso is the appropriate reaction when kids are being obnoxious! It doesn't make you a terrible mother... It makes you human. :hugs: Love you, sis! xx


----------



## Amos2009

Thanks ladies....she is going home tomorrow and I feel awful for saying it, but I can't wait.


----------



## Tulip

Congratulations to all the BFPs! I too had a feeling about daisygirl ;)

Meg you are doing amazing work with this thread, karma will get you a sticky one soon. Love you billions xxx


----------



## Megg33k

Thank you, Nik! I hope you're right! :hugs: Love you back!!! xxx


----------



## VGibs

Well girls I just put my impending Mom to be status on facebook. This might be interesting. LOL


----------



## Firedancer41

Amos2009 said:


> Please someone tell me I am not going to be a terrible mother. I am literally going NUTSO :wacko: having my step daughter here this week. She is an only child and has to be entertained 24/7. She is 8, btw. I believe that kids are not supposed to be the center of attention ALL THE TIME, but that's how it is with her. I cannot even go outside to have a private phone conversation without her coming out there, sitting by me and then asking questions about what I am talking about. I am trying to set boundaries without being the evil stepmother, but now I am starting to think maybe this is why I have had so many losses because I am not cut out to be a mother. :cry:
> I finally had to say something to my husband about it because he was frustrated with her after a few hours one day. I said- hello---it's been like that with me ALL WEEK!!! He said she used to be one that could play on her own and not be under adults all the time, but since he married me and her mom got married she has changed.
> I am praying that it will be different with my own child because I can tell them to go play in their room or go watch tv in their room. Not really sure of the reason I am posting this, I guess just to get it off my chest!!!!


Don't say that, Amos, you will be a fabulous mother, and very deserving to be, too!

I have a 9-year-old so I feel your pain! She's probably just bored. Are there any kids her age nearby that she can play with? Next time she is due a visit, maybe you can get her some activities to keep her occupied...some sort of craft sets, or some outdoor toys.


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Ahhh Amos, your going to be a fantastic Mother so dont beat your self up. 

Just wanted to say that my parents split when I was 9, I lived with my Dad and stepmom (the evil kind) and spent every minute in my room and when I was old enough out with my friends as I could not stand to be around her for 1 second, so try see it as a compliment that she wants to hang around you, be so much worse if she didnt.xxxx


----------



## Megg33k

Virginia - Why, honey? :hugs:


----------



## SunShyn2205

Tulip said:


> Congratulations to all the BFPs! I too had a feeling about daisygirl ;)
> 
> Meg you are doing amazing work with this thread, karma will get you a sticky one soon. Love you billions xxx

I agree, Meg ur the best! I love this tread and all the support all the gals in here are willing to share!:hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

SunShyn2205 said:


> Tulip said:
> 
> 
> Congratulations to all the BFPs! I too had a feeling about daisygirl ;)
> 
> Meg you are doing amazing work with this thread, karma will get you a sticky one soon. Love you billions xxx
> 
> I agree, Meg ur the best! I love this tread and all the support all the gals in here are willing to share!:hugs:Click to expand...

Aww! I love you ALL to bits! Thank you! :hugs: You're such amazing ladies!


----------



## VGibs

Well I have told a lot of people and most of the folks at work know because they see me bent over the throne a lot. And I have a feeling someone is going to let it slip on FB so I figured I would go ahead and out myself lol


----------



## Megg33k

Yeah, I know that feeling! Its awful to think someone else might spill it for you! I'm glad you told them! Celebrate it! :hugs:


----------



## aussiettc

Oh my god we've had an explosion of BFP over the last few days haven't we.

Congrats to all the BFP.

and Megg i am in total agreement with everyone else on here. YOU are the BOMB, loving the thread, support and the PMA always.
:hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug:
:hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug:
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

Thanks, Mary! :hugs: I'm LOVING the new number of BFP's!!!


----------



## aussiettc

Hi girls sorry to screw with the numbers but can i please have my BFP taken off. Levels have dropped to 67 and bleeding has started. :cry::cry:


----------



## Vickieh1981

aussiettc said:


> Hi girls sorry to screw with the numbers but can i please have my BFP taken off. Levels have dropped to 67 and bleeding has started. :cry::cry:

I'm so sorry hun :hug:


----------



## Rainbowpea

Aw love you Megg, am I the plus one?! You can add me now! No AF so guess I am preggers! Hurdle one over! Congrats to all the other bfps and :hugs: aussie :-(


----------



## padbrat

Ohhhh aussie.... so so so sorry my lovely ....

all the lovely new bfps.... so sneaky I turn my back for 1 weekend and there are loads of you.... fab news!!!

Megg, loveing the little chart, esp the bit with 100%... so gives me hope!!

Amos, my sassy golden whiner .... I know how you are feeling about the sex ban until July, my hubby is the same until we see the m/c consultant.... so guess what.... dusted off the condoms!!! Can't go all that time with no bding!!! ha ha ha


----------



## Megg33k

aussiettc said:


> Hi girls sorry to screw with the numbers but can i please have my BFP taken off. Levels have dropped to 67 and bleeding has started. :cry::cry:

I'm so sorry! :hugs: I'll change it for you!



Rainbowpea said:


> Aw love you Megg, am I the plus one?! You can add me now! No AF so guess I am preggers! Hurdle one over! Congrats to all the other bfps and :hugs: aussie :-(

You ARE the plus one! Love you too, honey! :hugs: Will add you for real! :) Congrats again!



padbrat said:


> Ohhhh aussie.... so so so sorry my lovely ....
> 
> all the lovely new bfps.... so sneaky I turn my back for 1 weekend and there are loads of you.... fab news!!!
> 
> Megg, loveing the little chart, esp the bit with 100%... so gives me hope!!
> 
> Amos, my sassy golden whiner .... I know how you are feeling about the sex ban until July, my hubby is the same until we see the m/c consultant.... so guess what.... dusted off the condoms!!! Can't go all that time with no bding!!! ha ha ha

Thanks! It was nice to do the numbers!

Glad you aren't entirely sex-less! LOL


----------



## impatient1

aussiettc said:


> Hi girls sorry to screw with the numbers but can i please have my BFP taken off. Levels have dropped to 67 and bleeding has started. :cry::cry:

I'm so sorry :hugs:



padbrat said:


> Ohhhh aussie.... so so so sorry my lovely ....
> 
> all the lovely new bfps.... so sneaky I turn my back for 1 weekend and there are loads of you.... fab news!!!
> 
> Megg, loveing the little chart, esp the bit with 100%... so gives me hope!!
> 
> Amos, my sassy golden whiner .... I know how you are feeling about the sex ban until July, my hubby is the same until we see the m/c consultant.... so guess what.... dusted off the condoms!!! Can't go all that time with no bding!!! ha ha ha

Glad to hear you are still getting some.


----------



## Amos2009

Aussie :cry::cry::hugs::hugs:

Well I have survived the stepdaughter this week! Looking back it really wasn't too terrible (now that it's over LOL). There is one little girl that lives in our neighborhood that Abby could play with, but she is a bit older and stays in her house all the time. So.....I hooked her up with my nephew who is the same age and they had a blast! But you are right, it does make me feel better that she at least likes me and does not consider me evil :haha:

Pad- my hubby is so :wacko: he would rather go without than use condoms, but.......that changed last night. I am going out of town this weekend without him and I told him either he gives it up or someone else will :rofl: So he gave in...bless his heart- it was like his first time all over again!! 

I am pretty sure I am past ovulation so I think we are safe, but then again my chart is no help whatsoever so who really knows!!!


----------



## Megg33k

Amos2009 said:


> Aussie :cry::cry::hugs::hugs:
> 
> Well I have survived the stepdaughter this week! Looking back it really wasn't too terrible (now that it's over LOL). There is one little girl that lives in our neighborhood that Abby could play with, but she is a bit older and stays in her house all the time. So.....I hooked her up with my nephew who is the same age and they had a blast! But you are right, it does make me feel better that she at least likes me and does not consider me evil :haha:
> 
> Pad- my hubby is so :wacko: he would rather go without than use condoms, but.......that changed last night. I am going out of town this weekend without him and I told him either he gives it up or someone else will :rofl: So he gave in...bless his heart- it was like his first time all over again!!
> 
> I am pretty sure I am past ovulation so I think we are safe, but then again my chart is no help whatsoever so who really knows!!!

I love the ultimatum! :rofl: If you chart were of any use, I'd say that today might actually be O! So... Wouldn't that be funny if the only time he gave it up was the night before O? :baby:


----------



## jonnanne3

Megg you do a fantastic job with this thread! Thank you do much! 
Aussie, I am so sorry for your loss. :hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

Thank, Anne! :hugs: You're not around nearly enough anymore! Where have you been hiding??? Hmmmm????


----------



## Amos2009

Megg33k said:


> Amos2009 said:
> 
> 
> Aussie :cry::cry::hugs::hugs:
> 
> Well I have survived the stepdaughter this week! Looking back it really wasn't too terrible (now that it's over LOL). There is one little girl that lives in our neighborhood that Abby could play with, but she is a bit older and stays in her house all the time. So.....I hooked her up with my nephew who is the same age and they had a blast! But you are right, it does make me feel better that she at least likes me and does not consider me evil :haha:
> 
> Pad- my hubby is so :wacko: he would rather go without than use condoms, but.......that changed last night. I am going out of town this weekend without him and I told him either he gives it up or someone else will :rofl: So he gave in...bless his heart- it was like his first time all over again!!
> 
> I am pretty sure I am past ovulation so I think we are safe, but then again my chart is no help whatsoever so who really knows!!!
> 
> I love the ultimatum! :rofl: If you chart were of any use, I'd say that today might actually be O! So... Wouldn't that be funny if the only time he gave it up was the night before O? :baby:Click to expand...

WHAT????? Don't scare me like that!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## puppymom32

Honestly Amos I was thinkin the same thing as Megg hope its not the case.


----------



## jonnanne3

Megg33k said:


> Thank, Anne! :hugs: You're not around nearly enough anymore! Where have you been hiding??? Hmmmm????

I am sorry.... I have been over in the group area. I pop in here and there.... it is our busy season (we do heating and air) so it's hard for me to stay on for long periods of time. :cry: I do pop in here and there and let you all know I am still alive...... :hugs: Thank you for thinking of me. :winkwink:


----------



## Amos2009

puppymom32 said:


> Honestly Amos I was thinkin the same thing as Megg hope its not the case.

Hey Amy!!! How are you sweetie??

Why do yall think I am ovulating today? How can you tell from that messed up chart?? I assumed I did it early because of the pains I had around day 8 or so.....crap......now I am scared


----------



## puppymom32

I'm good babes think I am ovulating now my first time tubeless feels so dumb to even know when it happens now because it is all for nothing. Thinking about the egg I am wasting right now :( Sorry didnt mean to worry you. I was thinking beause your temp has kinda been normal the past few days it might mean that your body is getting back on track. I am sure u r fine.


----------



## Amos2009

I can't imagine how you feel :sad1: What is the latest on IVF? Have you been able to find any type of aid or help? The word escapes me right now, but you know what I'm asking!


----------



## puppymom32

Requested info for a clinic in PA that is half the cost of normal IVF only 5000 instead of 10000. Waiting on the paper work. Gonna look for a second job this weekend as I really dont wanna take out a loan and then end up with a loan and a new born. Way too much to handle. Gonna meet with a friend who did IVF last year she is single and did it locally gonna find out how she managed. She got pg with Twins the second round. So it may be a while but we will get there. Just wanna try and get it done before I turn 35. Have follow up with dr next week so gonna see if I should maybe be on BC until I start the IVF as not to waste eggs.


----------



## Amos2009

I am SO keeping my fingers crossed for you. Just think how much those twins
(or triplets!) will be loved once you get them in your arms!! You will get there girly!!


----------



## selina3127

hi every1 sorry haven't been around for a while, congrats to all the bfp's and sorry for all the recent losses. still nothing to report from my end still tryin lots but getting nowhere and spotting in between cycles still, think i've got 1 messed up body !!!!! xxxxxx


----------



## padbrat

Hey Amos... you wicked wild woman... esp when Hubby is being all saintly and restraining himself from leaping all over you! I love it... you go girl.. and watch this one be a sticky bean, the one you don't expect! 

Puppy... so hope you get the IVF thing sorted chick... I can totally see you with twins xx

Megg my lovely... just wanted to say Hi and give you a big hug, just because I can!! LOL


----------



## Megg33k

Amos2009 said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amos2009 said:
> 
> 
> Aussie :cry::cry::hugs::hugs:
> 
> Well I have survived the stepdaughter this week! Looking back it really wasn't too terrible (now that it's over LOL). There is one little girl that lives in our neighborhood that Abby could play with, but she is a bit older and stays in her house all the time. So.....I hooked her up with my nephew who is the same age and they had a blast! But you are right, it does make me feel better that she at least likes me and does not consider me evil :haha:
> 
> Pad- my hubby is so :wacko: he would rather go without than use condoms, but.......that changed last night. I am going out of town this weekend without him and I told him either he gives it up or someone else will :rofl: So he gave in...bless his heart- it was like his first time all over again!!
> 
> I am pretty sure I am past ovulation so I think we are safe, but then again my chart is no help whatsoever so who really knows!!!
> 
> I love the ultimatum! :rofl: If you chart were of any use, I'd say that today might actually be O! So... Wouldn't that be funny if the only time he gave it up was the night before O? :baby:Click to expand...
> 
> WHAT????? Don't scare me like that!!!!!!!!!!!!Click to expand...

Love you, Sis! :flower:



jonnanne3 said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> Thank, Anne! :hugs: You're not around nearly enough anymore! Where have you been hiding??? Hmmmm????
> 
> I am sorry.... I have been over in the group area. I pop in here and there.... it is our busy season (we do heating and air) so it's hard for me to stay on for long periods of time. :cry: I do pop in here and there and let you all know I am still alive...... :hugs: Thank you for thinking of me. :winkwink:Click to expand...




Amos2009 said:


> puppymom32 said:
> 
> 
> Honestly Amos I was thinkin the same thing as Megg hope its not the case.
> 
> Hey Amy!!! How are you sweetie??
> 
> Why do yall think I am ovulating today? How can you tell from that messed up chart?? I assumed I did it early because of the pains I had around day 8 or so.....crap......now I am scaredClick to expand...

Your chart isn't as screwed up as you think! Allow me to break down what I see!

https://farm2.static.flickr.com/1239/4722507348_d7cbe4c15e_b.jpg

Plus... "Give me sex or someone else will!" That was your subconscious biological clock speaking through you! Desperation for sex = probably ovulating soon! The body wants what the body wants... and yours wants a :baby:!

Did I mention that I love you? I hope I did! :hugs:



puppymom32 said:


> I'm good babes think I am ovulating now my first time tubeless feels so dumb to even know when it happens now because it is all for nothing. Thinking about the egg I am wasting right now :( Sorry didnt mean to worry you. I was thinking beause your temp has kinda been normal the past few days it might mean that your body is getting back on track. I am sure u r fine.

:hugs:



selina3127 said:


> hi every1 sorry haven't been around for a while, congrats to all the bfp's and sorry for all the recent losses. still nothing to report from my end still tryin lots but getting nowhere and spotting in between cycles still, think i've got 1 messed up body !!!!! xxxxxx

Have you had any testing done? :hugs:



padbrat said:


> Hey Amos... you wicked wild woman... esp when Hubby is being all saintly and restraining himself from leaping all over you! I love it... you go girl.. and watch this one be a sticky bean, the one you don't expect!
> 
> Puppy... so hope you get the IVF thing sorted chick... I can totally see you with twins xx
> 
> Megg my lovely... just wanted to say Hi and give you a big hug, just because I can!! LOL

Aww! :hugs:


----------



## Amos2009

Sis- you crack me the hell up!!!
Pad- the forum for us old farts is up and running- have you seen it??


----------



## padbrat

Amos2009 said:


> Sis- you crack me the hell up!!!
> Pad- the forum for us old farts is up and running- have you seen it??



NOOOOOO:dohh:

Padbrat hurridly starts looking for the forum....:happydance:


----------



## Megg33k

Amos2009 said:


> Sis- you crack me the hell up!!!
> Pad- the forum for us old farts is up and running- have you seen it??

Only because you hope I'm wrong! :winkwink:


----------



## Amos2009

Megg33k said:


> Amos2009 said:
> 
> 
> Sis- you crack me the hell up!!!
> Pad- the forum for us old farts is up and running- have you seen it??
> 
> Only because you hope I'm wrong! :winkwink:Click to expand...

True dat!!


----------



## aussiettc

how is everyone today?

I'm doing well considering. TO keep me busy i'm planning my christmas family holiday traveling around Tasmania. I am also looking into getting a CBFM as well so i dont have to judge lines anymore. I have an appointment withmy FS tomorrow to discuss where to from here.


----------



## WannaB

puppymom32 said:


> I'm good babes think I am ovulating now my first time tubeless feels so dumb to even know when it happens now because it is all for nothing. Thinking about the egg I am wasting right now :(

Theres a woman on here somewhere who got preggo with no tubes, and not with ivf, it was natural, apparently it can float over sometimes and get swept up into what is left, dont ask me how!! Wish I could remember what section I read that in!:dohh:


----------



## Megg33k

WannaB said:


> puppymom32 said:
> 
> 
> I'm good babes think I am ovulating now my first time tubeless feels so dumb to even know when it happens now because it is all for nothing. Thinking about the egg I am wasting right now :(
> 
> Theres a woman on here somewhere who got preggo with no tubes, and not with ivf, it was natural, apparently it can float over sometimes and get swept up into what is left, dont ask me how!! Wish I could remember what section I read that in!:dohh:Click to expand...

:shock: REALLY?! That's... so interesting! Whoa! :wacko:


----------



## Megg33k

Amos2009 said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amos2009 said:
> 
> 
> Sis- you crack me the hell up!!!
> Pad- the forum for us old farts is up and running- have you seen it??
> 
> Only because you hope I'm wrong! :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> True dat!!Click to expand...

:haha:


----------



## puppymom32

WannaB said:
 

> puppymom32 said:
> 
> 
> I'm good babes think I am ovulating now my first time tubeless feels so dumb to even know when it happens now because it is all for nothing. Thinking about the egg I am wasting right now :(
> 
> Theres a woman on here somewhere who got preggo with no tubes, and not with ivf, it was natural, apparently it can float over sometimes and get swept up into what is left, dont ask me how!! Wish I could remember what section I read that in!:dohh:Click to expand...

Michelle,
Yeah all the research I've done on line still gives you about a 1% chance but I know I am definetly not that lucky probably have a better shot of winning the lottery.


----------



## puppymom32

aussiettc said:


> how is everyone today?
> 
> I'm doing well considering. TO keep me busy i'm planning my christmas family holiday traveling around Tasmania. I am also looking into getting a CBFM as well so i dont have to judge lines anymore. I have an appointment withmy FS tomorrow to discuss where to from here.

Holiday sounds lovely so jealous. Hope your FS can help quickly. :hugs:


----------



## selina3127

hi megg, had lots done, cervix checked a million times or it feels that way, been to gyno and had a scan and they say everything looks healthy so fed up with being fobbed off there is obviously something wrong as i had no problems before my mc and that was 8 months ago now i'm starting to think i maybe have endo????? but they not taking me seriously i have to keep a diary of my cycle for 3 months before i can go back, last month had spotting after sex up until cycle day 17 then nothing till cycle day 29 when af got me again!!!! don't know whats happening will be really glad when i either know whats wrong or when i get my bfp (which i can no longer see happening anymore, lost all hope now) the only good thing is that my cycles have gone back to 29 days which is what they were before my mc, sorry for going on thanks for the support xxxxx


----------



## Megg33k

selina3127 said:


> hi megg, had lots done, cervix checked a million times or it feels that way, been to gyno and had a scan and they say everything looks healthy so fed up with being fobbed off there is obviously something wrong as i had no problems before my mc and that was 8 months ago now i'm starting to think i maybe have endo????? but they not taking me seriously i have to keep a diary of my cycle for 3 months before i can go back, last month had spotting after sex up until cycle day 17 then nothing till cycle day 29 when af got me again!!!! don't know whats happening will be really glad when i either know whats wrong or when i get my bfp (which i can no longer see happening anymore, lost all hope now) the only good thing is that my cycles have gone back to 29 days which is what they were before my mc, sorry for going on thanks for the support xxxxx

Don't apologize! :hugs: That's why we're all here, isn't? To lend support when others need it and to receive support when we need it? Maybe they'll take you seriously at the end of the 3 months! When will that be?

I literally walked in to my doctor with a list of blood tests that I wanted her to do, and she did. The worst they can say is no! :hugs:


----------



## strawberry19

hi hun can i be added please? my loss date was 13th june 2010 and thats my only loss 

hope everyone egts their bfps soon

xx


----------



## Megg33k

strawberry19 said:


> hi hun can i be added please? my loss date was 13th june 2010 and thats my only loss
> 
> hope everyone egts their bfps soon
> 
> xx

Aww... honey! I'm so sorry! :hugs: I'll add you in just a bit!


----------



## selina3127

well i've got another month to go before i can go back so not much more waiting hopefully i will see a bit of action when i go back !!!! thanks so much all you girls that support me it means so much xxxx


----------



## Nixilix

Girls jut checking in. Hope you are all ok. Xxxxx


----------



## Megg33k

Hopefully, Selina! :hugs:

How you doing, Rach?


----------



## Rainbowpea

:hugs: strawberry xx


----------



## strawberry19

thankyou girls.. its hard but were trying to stay strong we know its what we want so bad just gonna take some heartache along the way 
xxx


----------



## Megg33k

I wish it didn't require the heartache for you... for any of us! :hugs:

I'm seriously crying like a baby today! WTF? Its annoying!


----------



## roonsma

Megg33k said:


> Hopefully, Selina! :hugs:
> 
> How you doing, Rach?

Hi Megg and all you other girlies, had a crappy couple of days actually Megg!! BD plans went right out of the window, my LO has been a really poorly boy, i've been so worried about him and that coupled with no sleep has stopped any BD action in its tracks!! I'm hoping tomorrows a better day, but sadly we missed ov, i think it was monday am, we've not BD'd since sat so not holding out much hope for this cycle but... looking on the bright side by this time next month i'll have shed another few pounds(21 so far)!! and this cycle was a really positive one as in i had a pretty textbook cycle, even plenty of the good old ewcm which seemed to have deserted me somewhat recently, so looking on the bright side i'm all ok!!

Sorry to hear about your tears Megg, hope tomorrows a better day for you buddy x


----------



## Megg33k

roonsma said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> Hopefully, Selina! :hugs:
> 
> How you doing, Rach?
> 
> Hi Megg and all you other girlies, had a crappy couple of days actually Megg!! BD plans went right out of the window, my LO has been a really poorly boy, i've been so worried about him and that coupled with no sleep has stopped any BD action in its tracks!! I'm hoping tomorrows a better day, but sadly we missed ov, i think it was monday am, we've not BD'd since sat so not holding out much hope for this cycle but... looking on the bright side by this time next month i'll have shed another few pounds(21 so far)!! and this cycle was a really positive one as in i had a pretty textbook cycle, even plenty of the good old ewcm which seemed to have deserted me somewhat recently, so looking on the bright side i'm all ok!!
> 
> Sorry to hear about your tears Megg, hope tomorrows a better day for you buddy xClick to expand...

Saturday BD with Monday ov isn't perfect, but you're definitely not out, honey! :hugs: Sorry your boy has been poorly! :(

I don't think tomorrow is going to be better, hun. I'll update in my journal shortly... but I think my life is about to get more, rather than less, stressful. :cry:


----------



## roonsma

Megg33k said:


> roonsma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> Hopefully, Selina! :hugs:
> 
> How you doing, Rach?
> 
> Hi Megg and all you other girlies, had a crappy couple of days actually Megg!! BD plans went right out of the window, my LO has been a really poorly boy, i've been so worried about him and that coupled with no sleep has stopped any BD action in its tracks!! I'm hoping tomorrows a better day, but sadly we missed ov, i think it was monday am, we've not BD'd since sat so not holding out much hope for this cycle but... looking on the bright side by this time next month i'll have shed another few pounds(21 so far)!! and this cycle was a really positive one as in i had a pretty textbook cycle, even plenty of the good old ewcm which seemed to have deserted me somewhat recently, so looking on the bright side i'm all ok!!
> 
> Sorry to hear about your tears Megg, hope tomorrows a better day for you buddy xClick to expand...
> 
> Saturday BD with Monday ov isn't perfect, but you're definitely not out, honey! :hugs: Sorry your boy has been poorly! :(
> 
> I don't think tomorrow is going to be better, hun. I'll update in my journal shortly... but I think my life is about to get more, rather than less, stressful. :cry:Click to expand...

Ah I'm sad to hear that Megg, i'll catch up with you tomorrow, need my bed after 2 nights fron hell!! Hope its not as bad as you think, thanks for caring xx :hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

roonsma said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> roonsma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> Hopefully, Selina! :hugs:
> 
> How you doing, Rach?
> 
> Hi Megg and all you other girlies, had a crappy couple of days actually Megg!! BD plans went right out of the window, my LO has been a really poorly boy, i've been so worried about him and that coupled with no sleep has stopped any BD action in its tracks!! I'm hoping tomorrows a better day, but sadly we missed ov, i think it was monday am, we've not BD'd since sat so not holding out much hope for this cycle but... looking on the bright side by this time next month i'll have shed another few pounds(21 so far)!! and this cycle was a really positive one as in i had a pretty textbook cycle, even plenty of the good old ewcm which seemed to have deserted me somewhat recently, so looking on the bright side i'm all ok!!
> 
> Sorry to hear about your tears Megg, hope tomorrows a better day for you buddy xClick to expand...
> 
> Saturday BD with Monday ov isn't perfect, but you're definitely not out, honey! :hugs: Sorry your boy has been poorly! :(
> 
> I don't think tomorrow is going to be better, hun. I'll update in my journal shortly... but I think my life is about to get more, rather than less, stressful. :cry:Click to expand...
> 
> Ah I'm sad to hear that Megg, i'll catch up with you tomorrow, need my bed after 2 nights fron hell!! Hope its not as bad as you think, thanks for caring xx :hugs:Click to expand...

Get some sleep, for sure! :hugs: Of course I care!!! And, it is as bad as I think. I'm not going to even pretend its not. :cry: Its not really about me though.


----------



## Vickieh1981

roonsma said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> Hopefully, Selina! :hugs:
> 
> How you doing, Rach?
> 
> Hi Megg and all you other girlies, had a crappy couple of days actually Megg!! BD plans went right out of the window, my LO has been a really poorly boy, i've been so worried about him and that coupled with no sleep has stopped any BD action in its tracks!! I'm hoping tomorrows a better day, but sadly we missed ov, i think it was monday am, we've not BD'd since sat so not holding out much hope for this cycle but... looking on the bright side by this time next month i'll have shed another few pounds(21 so far)!! and this cycle was a really positive one as in i had a pretty textbook cycle, even plenty of the good old ewcm which seemed to have deserted me somewhat recently, so looking on the bright side i'm all ok!!
> 
> Sorry to hear about your tears Megg, hope tomorrows a better day for you buddy xClick to expand...


You are definitely not out. I fell pregnant on my miscarriage cycle from sex on day 10 and ovulation on day 14. No other sex that cycle.


----------



## Nixilix

Im good thanks, really good actually! :) :)

Wondering if I can be number 76 :happydance: Got bfp this morning and at lunchtime! Not quite believing it yet until I have an early scan because of last time. xxx


----------



## debgreasby

Congrats! xxx


----------



## Nixilix

thanks hun! How are your tests looking? I read in another thread you'd been getting lines??


----------



## padbrat

Congrats Nix on your bfp.... seems like it is your turn!!! Cracking news!

Megg... don't cry...am hugging you right now..... can you feel it? LOL


----------



## Vickieh1981

Nixilix said:


> thanks hun! How are your tests looking? I read in another thread you'd been getting lines??

COngratulations Nix. Noowwwww where did you read that? Have just checked Debs chart and noticed no tests written in. Don't keep me hanging Deb.


----------



## padbrat

Ohhhh yes.... Deb... you don't escape us... something to tell us about lines and tests.... hmmmmm??? LOL


----------



## Nixilix

well i have obviously put my fat foot in it.... sorry debs :(


----------



## debgreasby

Nixilix said:


> well i have obviously put my fat foot in it.... sorry debs :(

Don't be daft! 

I've got a thread going in the gallery. Think it's just wishful thinking on my part though lol. But Predictor tests are now officially evil personified!


----------



## puppymom32

off to check the gallery. 

Congrats Nix.


----------



## dawny690

Congrats nix :hugs: 

FX Deb

Hope everyone else is ok?

xxxx


----------



## Rainbowpea

congrats nix! xx


----------



## Nixilix

thank you girls... so nervous !!!


----------



## Megg33k

Nixilix said:


> Im good thanks, really good actually! :) :)
> 
> Wondering if I can be number 76 :happydance: Got bfp this morning and at lunchtime! Not quite believing it yet until I have an early scan because of last time. xxx

Adding you!!! :yipee: Congrats, my lovely!!! :happydance: Not only #76... but also #1 in the new "month" of the thread! It started today!!! :hugs:



debgreasby said:


> Nixilix said:
> 
> 
> well i have obviously put my fat foot in it.... sorry debs :(
> 
> Don't be daft!
> 
> I've got a thread going in the gallery. Think it's just wishful thinking on my part though lol. But Predictor tests are now officially evil personified!Click to expand...

Going to look! Torn about Predictor tests. Yes, they're obviously AWFUL! But, SOME have to be right, yeah? LOL



padbrat said:


> Congrats Nix on your bfp.... seems like it is your turn!!! Cracking news!
> 
> Megg... don't cry...am hugging you right now..... can you feel it? LOL

I can! Thank you! :hugs: Things are looking up... some! My aunt has had surgery on 4 spots in her cervical spine region. They've shaved bone down to relieve the pressure on her spine. We won't know for (at most) a day and a half if there is permanent damage though. Could be that she get 100% function back, but could be 0%... or anywhere in between! So, that's my story!

My chart... That's still a complete mess though! LOL


----------



## BizyBee

I've been busy with end of the school year stuff, so finally had a chance to stop in.

Sorry aussie and strawberry for your losses.

Congrats Nix!

FX Deb!

Hugs & dust to everyone! :hugs: :dust:


----------



## Amos2009

Hello chicas!! Just an update- I finally have an appointment with a recurrent mc specialist!!!! July 8 at 10:30 and it can't get here quick enough!!!

ATM, no sign of anything- no ovulation, no AF nothing....I guess this is going to be a loooooong, drawn out cycle :(


----------



## debgreasby

Best of luck for your appointment hunni xxx


----------



## Amos2009

Thanks Deb! Are you testing again today?


----------



## Megg33k

Amos2009 said:


> Hello chicas!! Just an update- I finally have an appointment with a recurrent mc specialist!!!! July 8 at 10:30 and it can't get here quick enough!!!
> 
> ATM, no sign of anything- no ovulation, no AF nothing....I guess this is going to be a loooooong, drawn out cycle :(

Only 14 sleep away! :yipee: Can't wait to see what they tell you! :hugs: I'm ready for a niece/nephew!


----------



## Amos2009

I think I've already got a nephew brewing so you will beat me!!!! 

I don't know what is going on with my hubby. I know what he tells me about not having sex, but he is after all, still a MAN. Do any of you have problems with your hubby not wanting sex? He is 43, and used to not be able to keep his hands off me and he would get hard by just being near me. NONE of that is happening now. I went through this with my last husband so of course it is bringing back all those negative feelings. I am hoping it is just stress or that he really is scared to get me pregnant, but of course I am thinking the worst. Anyone else have that problem??


----------



## Megg33k

Amos2009 said:


> I think I've already got a nephew brewing so you will beat me!!!!
> 
> I don't know what is going on with my hubby. I know what he tells me about not having sex, but he is after all, still a MAN. Do any of you have problems with your hubby not wanting sex? He is 43, and used to not be able to keep his hands off me and he would get hard by just being near me. NONE of that is happening now. I went through this with my last husband so of course it is bringing back all those negative feelings. I am hoping it is just stress or that he really is scared to get me pregnant, but of course I am thinking the worst. Anyone else have that problem??

I don't think you have a nephew brewing! I finally have pink on my tissue, and my temp dropped to 97.81 today. Its still high, but within spotting range... and then the pink tissue... AF should be here soon! I only sort of wish it weren't true. Its best this way! I need to finish my testing so the next one sticks, ya know?

I think I've broken my husband's spirit, tbh! He used to try all the time... but I started to take offense that every time we snuggled or were near each other, he would try to get some. So, now he only tries when he's 110% sure that he'll succeed! But, now the lack of trying makes me feel like he doesn't want to be with me! :rofl: Its ALL my fault too! So, yes and no! LOL The one difference I've noticed is that he will sometimes choose sleep over sex when he's super tired and works the next day. But, I think that's more "sense" than lack of sex drive. Of course, he's just turning 30 in 5 days. So, there's a decent age difference between our OH's! I don't know what Kevin's going to be like in 13 years, ya know?


----------



## Amos2009

Wow- you youngsters :) I know what your'e saying....I guess it just bothers me too, that the last few times we have had sex, it's been initiated by me. And I DO mean few times. 2 times the whole MONTH of May, and twice this month. Hell, we used to do it more than that in a week. I guess I have to wait til after I see the doc July 8 to see if he goes back to normal. After that he will have no excuse. I just miss that passion ya know?


----------



## Megg33k

I know, honey! :hugs: I really, really do think that its probably the fear of you getting pregnant and losing another baby. I know that's how I felt about it this month. I was angry about not ovulating, because I wanted to get an accurate progesterone test reading... But when I was faced with even the remotest of possibilities that I could be pregnant, I went into panic mode a bit... because I want to know why I keep losing them before I have the chance to lose another. I'm sure its hard for him, because I'm certain that his heart wants a baby, other parts (to remain unnamed) would love to have sex with his amazing, gorgeous wife... but his brain fears what would happen if you got pregnant again without seeing the doctor first. I definitely don't think you should take it personally or worry that he doesn't want to be intimate with you. I'm certain that's not it! Of course, when I feel that way... I flat out ask! I'm just like "Don't you want to have sex with me anymore?" And, he's like "Uhm... *puzzled face*... Of course I do. I didn't know the offer was on the table! *tries to shimmy out clothing while answering*" :rofl: So, maybe just talk to him? Tell him how you're feeling, and if it is because of the fear... maybe talk about ways that he could make you feel wanted without stressing him out at the thought of a pregnancy. That's what I'd do! :hugs:


----------



## puppymom32

Amos,
I am sure it is just because of what you have been through and not anything else. George acts the same way after a loss he is so afraid that it will happen again. I was messing with him last night as I am not even sure we are supposed to be trying again only 2.5 weeks since surgery but it seems like he wont leave me alone now... I told him what now that I cant get pregnant you want me all the time now. It definetly affects them differently than it does us. Big Hugs. July 8 will be here before you know it.


----------



## debgreasby

Amos, done loads of tests today lol, nothing to report! x


----------



## Amos2009

Thanks everyone....I guess I just panic because I have been through this before (the no sex part!) 
Deb- :(


----------



## Megg33k

Understandable, Sis! There's lots of things from my previous marriage that seem to prey on my mind some days and carry over... but our NEW husbands are NOT our OLD husbands... and there's good reason for that! :hugs: So, chin up! Your ex must have been crazy! You're awesome! So, any issues must have been 100% his... It won't happen again this time!!! :)


----------



## Amos2009

He was crazy in a way lol.....He would rather watch porn and "handle himself" than have sex with me. I KNOW that's not what my hubby is doing....hell, we use to watch it together LOL
I just gotta be patient, and I am not very good at that!!


----------



## Megg33k

Oh yeah... That made him crazy! LOL You'll get the "spark" back when the stress goes down!

Calling what I have "spotting" is really using the term loosely! :hissy:


----------



## Amos2009

What are you expecting? You are pregnant!


----------



## mlyn26

I have sadly had another loss. Had surgery this tues on 22/6 due to ectopic - left tube removed : (


----------



## Amos2009

So sorry Mlyn :(


----------



## dawny690

So sorry Mlyn :hugs: xxxx


----------



## Rainbowpea

:hugs: mlyn


----------



## Heulyn

I had 1 MMC at 11+5, and 1 MC at 5+2.... hoping for a bfp when I next test on monday!


----------



## Megg33k

Amos2009 said:


> What are you expecting? You are pregnant!

You're a mean one, Mr. Grinch! LOL But, I love ya anyway!



mlyn26 said:


> I have sadly had another loss. Had surgery this tues on 22/6 due to ectopic - left tube removed : (

Oh no, honey! :hugs: How are you feeling (physically)? :cry:


----------



## Megg33k

Heulyn said:


> I had 1 MMC at 11+5, and 1 MC at 5+2.... hoping for a bfp when I next test on monday!

:hugs: I'll add you! Hope this is it for you!!!


----------



## debgreasby

So sorry Mlyn, :hug:


----------



## Heulyn

Megg33k said:


> Heulyn said:
> 
> 
> I had 1 MMC at 11+5, and 1 MC at 5+2.... hoping for a bfp when I next test on monday!
> 
> :hugs: I'll add you! Hope this is it for you!!!Click to expand...

Thanks... I hope so too! 

Oh and :dohh: What a fool I am for not saying this first... Sorry to hear about your loss, Mlyn :hugs: :cry: :hugs:


----------



## roonsma

mlyn26 said:


> I have sadly had another loss. Had surgery this tues on 22/6 due to ectopic - left tube removed : (

Sorry to hear that :hugs: x


----------



## BizyBee

So sorry mlyn. :hugs:

Welcome Heulyn. Sorry for your losses. Good luck Monday!


----------



## mlyn26

mlyn26 said:


> I have sadly had another loss. Had surgery this tues on 22/6 due to ectopic - left tube removed : (

Oh no, honey! :hugs: How are you feeling (physically)? :cry:[/QUOTE]

I think i am in shock as went for scan tues where ectopic was discovered and then operated that same evening. Home weds morning and now friday so hasn't sunk in. My cuts are itchy but not in too much pain now. Only thing is, my bleeding was slight on tues and weds, stopped yesterday but now i have like AF bleeding but gynae doc said i'd get AF in 15 days to 4-6 weeks. So is this bleeding normal. They did say that if i had clots to come to a & e as sign of infection but not sure whether i was supposed to be bleeding now?? Sorry i am rambling xx


----------



## Megg33k

mlyn26 said:


> mlyn26 said:
> 
> 
> I have sadly had another loss. Had surgery this tues on 22/6 due to ectopic - left tube removed : (
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megg33k said:
> 
> Oh no, honey! :hugs: How are you feeling (physically)? :cry:Click to expand...
> 
> I think i am in shock as went for scan tues where ectopic was discovered and then operated that same evening. Home weds morning and now friday so hasn't sunk in. My cuts are itchy but not in too much pain now. Only thing is, my bleeding was slight on tues and weds, stopped yesterday but now i have like AF bleeding but gynae doc said i'd get AF in 15 days to 4-6 weeks. So is this bleeding normal. They did say that if i had clots to come to a & e as sign of infection but not sure whether i was supposed to be bleeding now?? Sorry i am rambling xxClick to expand...

Uhm... err... I don't know! I've never had surgery resulting from an ectopic! Let me grab a couple of people who can help you out with that! I'll let them know you're asking and get them in to give you a better answer! :hugs:


----------



## mlyn26

Thanks Megg x


----------



## puppymom32

mlyn,
With all the 3 of my ectopics the bleeding sounds very normal. I just had my last one a few weeks ago and bleed for a few days light and then it got heavier like an AF. Didnt have a lot of clotting but definetly had some due to shedding of the thicker uterus lining. If u have any questions feel free to PM unfotrunatly I am a pro at ectopic pregnancies. Big Hugs.


----------



## mlyn26

puppymom i am so sorry for your losses. Thank u so much for sharing that. It has put my mind at ease. I have some tiny tiny clots and red flow. Pleased to hear its normal. The hosp didn't explain v well. I guess i was in a bit of a daze tho. Today i am so so tired. Hugs to you xx


----------



## puppymom32

mlyn26 said:


> puppymom i am so sorry for your losses. Thank u so much for sharing that. It has put my mind at ease. I have some tiny tiny clots and red flow. Pleased to hear its normal. The hosp didn't explain v well. I guess i was in a bit of a daze tho. Today i am so so tired. Hugs to you xx

They do tend to tell u important stuff when u r out of it and not able to comprehend for some reason. :hugs: Just take it easy and rest. :flower:


----------



## SunShyn2205

HI, I hope everyone is doing well! :hugs:

I been in hiding, on Monday night i had some spotting, which lasted about a day it was light and more brownish (tmi),( I beginning to feeling like my bfp was too good to be true) so I seen the Dr. on Tuesday and went for Labs...I was so Scared!! 

My first lab results came in today and my hcg levels at 5weeks 2 days was 7500, :happydance: my Dr. reassured me since my levels were high, that my pregnancy sounds healthy and might be twins?? OMG??? (just waiting for my 2nd labs(done today) to come back to see if the hcg level is doubling)... 
and my first scan is next Friday (July 2)! (I'm still a little anxious....I'll feel better with 2nd labs and ultrasound, fxd!)


----------



## Firedancer41

mlyn26 said:


> I have sadly had another loss. Had surgery this tues on 22/6 due to ectopic - left tube removed : (

So sorry hun... Big :hugs: to you



Heulyn said:


> I had 1 MMC at 11+5, and 1 MC at 5+2.... hoping for a bfp when I next test on monday!

Sorry for your losses...Best of luck for Monday!


----------



## Heulyn

Firedancer41 said:


> Heulyn said:
> 
> 
> I had 1 MMC at 11+5, and 1 MC at 5+2.... hoping for a bfp when I next test on monday!
> 
> Sorry for your losses...Best of luck for Monday!Click to expand...


I couldn't wait... and got my BFP! :happydance:
Also... are you actually a firedancer? 'cause I am! :D


----------



## jonnanne3

SunShyn2205 said:


> HI, I hope everyone is doing well! :hugs:
> 
> I been in hiding, on Monday night i had some spotting, which lasted about a day it was light and more brownish (tmi),( I beginning to feeling like my bfp was too good to be true) so I seen the Dr. on Tuesday and went for Labs...I was so Scared!!
> 
> My first lab results came in today and my hcg levels at 5weeks 2 days was 7500, :happydance: my Dr. reassured me since my levels were high, that my pregnancy sounds healthy and might be twins?? OMG??? (just waiting for my 2nd labs(done today) to come back to see if the hcg level is doubling)...
> and my first scan is next Friday (July 2)! (I'm still a little anxious....I'll feel better with 2nd labs and ultrasound, fxd!)

That is so great Sunshyn!!!! I can't wait for the 2nd to see your little beanie! (Or beanies) Those numbers are great! Congratulations! :hugs:


----------



## jonnanne3

Heulyn said:


> Firedancer41 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heulyn said:
> 
> 
> I had 1 MMC at 11+5, and 1 MC at 5+2.... hoping for a bfp when I next test on monday!
> 
> Sorry for your losses...Best of luck for Monday!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I couldn't wait... and got my BFP! :happydance:
> Also... are you actually a firedancer? 'cause I am! :DClick to expand...

Congratulations Heulyn! Good luck! Sending bunches of sticky :dust: :hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

SunShyn2205 said:


> HI, I hope everyone is doing well! :hugs:
> 
> I been in hiding, on Monday night i had some spotting, which lasted about a day it was light and more brownish (tmi),( I beginning to feeling like my bfp was too good to be true) so I seen the Dr. on Tuesday and went for Labs...I was so Scared!!
> 
> My first lab results came in today and my hcg levels at 5weeks 2 days was 7500, :happydance: my Dr. reassured me since my levels were high, that my pregnancy sounds healthy and might be twins?? OMG??? (just waiting for my 2nd labs(done today) to come back to see if the hcg level is doubling)...
> and my first scan is next Friday (July 2)! (I'm still a little anxious....I'll feel better with 2nd labs and ultrasound, fxd!)

Just looked it up on BetaBase... 7500 is higher than the median TWIN levels. So, I think you might have 2 brewing in there! Wow! Congrats! Can't wait to find out!!!



Heulyn said:


> Firedancer41 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heulyn said:
> 
> 
> I had 1 MMC at 11+5, and 1 MC at 5+2.... hoping for a bfp when I next test on monday!
> 
> Sorry for your losses...Best of luck for Monday!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I couldn't wait... and got my BFP! :happydance:
> Also... are you actually a firedancer? 'cause I am! :DClick to expand...

Congrats again, lovely! :hugs: I had already added you to the list! LOL Sorry!


----------



## Firedancer41

Heulyn said:


> Firedancer41 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heulyn said:
> 
> 
> I had 1 MMC at 11+5, and 1 MC at 5+2.... hoping for a bfp when I next test on monday!
> 
> Sorry for your losses...Best of luck for Monday!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I couldn't wait... and got my BFP! :happydance:
> Also... are you actually a firedancer? 'cause I am! :DClick to expand...

Congrats! Great news to start off the weekend! :)

As for the Firedancer reference, it is a symbol/sketch associated with the Dave Matthews Band...#41 is my fave DMB song. I have a Firedancer tattoo on my back. My wonky laptop isn't letting me copy/paste, I was going to put a firedancer pic in my post. Google firedancer DMB and you'll see it :)


----------



## Megg33k

Ooh, pretty! I like that a lot, Lisa! :)


----------



## Firedancer41

Megg33k said:


> Ooh, pretty! I like that a lot, Lisa! :)


Thanks, Meg! I don't know why I love it so, I just do. I'm going to see DMB at Alpine Valley next weekend, very excited!! I see them every year!


----------



## Megg33k

You didn't use to live in a apartment above me and play DMB's Crash really loudly all the time, did you? LOL


----------



## Firedancer41

Megg33k said:


> You didn't use to live in a apartment above me and play DMB's Crash really loudly all the time, did you? LOL

Haha nope, not me!


----------



## BizyBee

Congrats Heulyn! 

Sunshyn, those are fab numbers. Can't wait for your scan!


----------



## Megg33k

Firedancer41 said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> You didn't use to live in a apartment above me and play DMB's Crash really loudly all the time, did you? LOL
> 
> Haha nope, not me!Click to expand...

Okay! Because I owe that person a good fist to the nose! LOL


----------



## Tulip

I'm baaaaaaaaaaaaaack!
Congratulations to all the new BFPs and good luck Sunshyn for tomorrow! I wanna see those two little blobs!

So sorry mlyn for your loss darling :hugs: I hope you are recovering well xx


----------



## Firedancer41

Megg33k said:


> Firedancer41 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> You didn't use to live in a apartment above me and play DMB's Crash really loudly all the time, did you? LOL
> 
> Haha nope, not me!Click to expand...
> 
> Okay! Because I owe that person a good fist to the nose! LOLClick to expand...

LOL- At least it was good music; it could have been something like Barry Manilow...or country :rofl:


----------



## Megg33k

Firedancer41 said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Firedancer41 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> You didn't use to live in a apartment above me and play DMB's Crash really loudly all the time, did you? LOL
> 
> Haha nope, not me!Click to expand...
> 
> Okay! Because I owe that person a good fist to the nose! LOLClick to expand...
> 
> LOL- At least it was good music; it could have been something like Barry Manilow...or country :rofl:Click to expand...

Did you just speak badly of Barry?! LOL I know... Its not normal to love Manilow... but I do! I will wave my freak-flag high on that one! :rofl:

Country... meh... I have it on 24 hours a day (when I'm not watching tv) because my dog barks if we leave her to watch anything else! LOL

DMB is great... really... but Crash was one of my least favorite songs by them... EVER. So, it really was torture!


----------



## Firedancer41

Megg33k said:


> Firedancer41 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Firedancer41 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> You didn't use to live in a apartment above me and play DMB's Crash really loudly all the time, did you? LOL
> 
> Haha nope, not me!Click to expand...
> 
> Okay! Because I owe that person a good fist to the nose! LOLClick to expand...
> 
> LOL- At least it was good music; it could have been something like Barry Manilow...or country :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> Did you just speak badly of Barry?! LOL I know... Its not normal to love Manilow... but I do! I will wave my freak-flag high on that one! :rofl:
> 
> Country... meh... I have it on 24 hours a day (when I'm not watching tv) because my dog barks if we leave her to watch anything else! LOL
> 
> DMB is great... really... but Crash was one of my least favorite songs by them... EVER. So, it really was torture!Click to expand...

Then maybe I shouldn't tell you that I call him *Barely Manenough* :rofl:

I like some contemporary country-Lady Antebellum is pretty awesome!


----------



## Megg33k

Firedancer41 said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Firedancer41 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Firedancer41 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> You didn't use to live in a apartment above me and play DMB's Crash really loudly all the time, did you? LOL
> 
> Haha nope, not me!Click to expand...
> 
> Okay! Because I owe that person a good fist to the nose! LOLClick to expand...
> 
> LOL- At least it was good music; it could have been something like Barry Manilow...or country :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> Did you just speak badly of Barry?! LOL I know... Its not normal to love Manilow... but I do! I will wave my freak-flag high on that one! :rofl:
> 
> Country... meh... I have it on 24 hours a day (when I'm not watching tv) because my dog barks if we leave her to watch anything else! LOL
> 
> DMB is great... really... but Crash was one of my least favorite songs by them... EVER. So, it really was torture!Click to expand...
> 
> Then maybe I shouldn't tell you that I call him *Barely Manenough* :rofl:
> 
> I like some contemporary country-Lady Antebellum is pretty awesome!Click to expand...

Haha! That's a pretty fitting name! LOL

My dad has met Lady Antebellum and has a hat signed by them! :) They were at a local (for him) fair and he's the Fair Board President!


----------



## SunShyn2205

Congrats Heulyn!


----------



## Amos2009

Hi everyone.....sorry Mlyn I have been out of town so I couldn't answer you on your ectopic bleeding. So glad the other Amy was around to answer you! I had the exact same thing btw....light bleeding for a couple of days then heavy AF bleeding. I expected it to be just the opposite. Hope you are feeling ok today. 
Sis- ok- enough of these weird oddities that we have in common. I love Barry Manilow. Finally got to see him in concert years ago and everyone I know made fun of me for going, but it was AWESOME!!!
Nothing going on with me---still no sign of ANYTHING to do with my cycle or non-cycle or whatever you want to call it LOL!!!
Sunshyn- good luck on the twinsies!!!


----------



## Amos2009

Congrats Huelyn!!!


----------



## Megg33k

Amos2009 said:


> Hi everyone.....sorry Mlyn I have been out of town so I couldn't answer you on your ectopic bleeding. So glad the other Amy was around to answer you! I had the exact same thing btw....light bleeding for a couple of days then heavy AF bleeding. I expected it to be just the opposite. Hope you are feeling ok today.
> Sis- ok- enough of these weird oddities that we have in common. I love Barry Manilow. Finally got to see him in concert years ago and everyone I know made fun of me for going, but it was AWESOME!!!
> Nothing going on with me---still no sign of ANYTHING to do with my cycle or non-cycle or whatever you want to call it LOL!!!
> Sunshyn- good luck on the twinsies!!!

The odd similarities just make it more fun! Super jealous you got to see him, btw! What's your favorite decade of music?


----------



## Amos2009

Decade of music? Wow- that's a hard one. I love big band, 20's music, but also love the 80's....oh and then the 50's.....hmmm.....ok I don't think I can pick one!!! What's yours?


----------



## Megg33k

Amos2009 said:


> Decade of music? Wow- that's a hard one. I love big band, 20's music, but also love the 80's....oh and then the 50's.....hmmm.....ok I don't think I can pick one!!! What's yours?

You summed it up pretty well... but you have to add in early 60's... and I also LOVE a good protest song! :winkwink: Just had to make sure that you mostly listened to music "before your time." I swoon over stuff like Dusty Springfield's "What Are You Doing the Rest of Your Life"... Sam Cooke's "Change Gonna Come"... Joan Baez's "Blowin' in the Wind"... Janis Joplin's "Bobby McGee"... the list goes on! OMG!


----------



## Amos2009

Ok- now I want to go hole up in my room and have a concert!!! BTW- so glad you hav finally had a visit from AF....I know it's not really what you wanted to see, but this way we can get pregnant together and make sure it's sticky this time!!!!!!

I am having lots of trouble with carpal tunnel like symptoms in my wrists so I am trying to not type so much....it's not working!!!


----------



## Megg33k

Amos2009 said:


> Ok- now I want to go hole up in my room and have a concert!!! BTW- so glad you hav finally had a visit from AF....I know it's not really what you wanted to see, but this way we can get pregnant together and make sure it's sticky this time!!!!!!
> 
> I am having lots of trouble with carpal tunnel like symptoms in my wrists so I am trying to not type so much....it's not working!!!

Meh... Its sort of what I wanted, tbh. Like I said... I needed a month to see what's going on. The other option may have ended badly again!

And, we will DEFINITELY get pregnant together with our sticky beans!!!

Imagine the concert we could have driving around in my convertible! NEED.TO.VISIT! LOL

Carpal tunnel... sleep in wrist braces before it gets worse! That's a order, missy! Love ya, Sis!


----------



## Amos2009

Thanks....I have been wearing the braces but it doesnt seem to help.....I will try sleeping in them though!!!
How is everyone today??


----------



## fluffyblue

Hiya Amos how are things with you xx


----------



## Amos2009

Hi Fluffy! They are good- waiting on my appt with the recurrent mc doctor on July 8!! OMG- you are already at 10 weeks!!!! Man- that has flown hasn't it? Well, probably not to you!! I am so happy for you!!!


----------



## Rikki

Hi
Can I join the list?
I had my last MC in May at 19 weeks. Have had 3 consecutive MC now, and another before my youngest child, so 4 in total.
Thanks guys. Here's hoping everyone gets BFPs soon!:hi:


----------



## fluffyblue

Yes it has flown in a way, sometimes I have to remind myself I am preggo, not really had any emotion with this one until today as I have never reached this stage, got another scan in 10 days so hopefully all well continues...


----------



## VGibs

HI ladies...sorry I have been MIA...Im having a rough week-ish.


----------



## BizyBee

:yipee: Got the call today and I am moving on to IVF (well, technically ICSI b/c that's what my clinic does). I am so excited. Can someone send the :witch: my way?


Welcome Rikki. Sorry about your losses. xx

Hi Fluffy! Good luck at your next scan.

VGibbs, sorry you've had a rough week.

Megg & Amos, I LOVE your music choices!


----------



## Megg33k

Great news, Jen! :hugs: 

Rikki - Got you added! Sorry for you losses, hun! :hugs:


----------



## Amos2009

BizyBee said:


> :yipee: Got the call today and I am moving on to IVF (well, technically ICSI b/c that's what my clinic does). I am so excited. Can someone send the :witch: my way?
> 
> 
> Welcome Rikki. Sorry about your losses. xx
> 
> Hi Fluffy! Good luck at your next scan.
> 
> VGibbs, sorry you've had a rough week.
> 
> Megg & Amos, I LOVE your music choices!

YAY Jen!! I'm so excited for you!! :hugs: If the ol witch decides to show up anytime this month, I will pass her on to you!!


----------



## Megg33k

You can have mine... She's leaving! :)


----------



## Firedancer41

Wonderful news Jen!!!


----------



## padbrat

Guys.... am pooping my pants (not literally)... my Rec M/C Appt is on Thursday!!!!!! OMG... better have some bloody answers... or else!!!

Lovely new BFP's Congrats all.... 

Rikki sorry for your loss


----------



## BizyBee

Thanks girls, I am so excited! xx

Today I have EWCM so decided to try an OPK and it's positive. I know not to trust them completely with PCOS, but I am going to :sex: just in case! You never know!




padbrat said:


> Guys.... am pooping my pants (not literally)... my Rec M/C Appt is on Thursday!!!!!! OMG... better have some bloody answers... or else!!!

Glad we're not supposed to take that literally... :haha:

Hope you gets some answers!


----------



## Megg33k

padbrat said:


> Guys.... am pooping my pants (not literally)... my Rec M/C Appt is on Thursday!!!!!! OMG... better have some bloody answers... or else!!!
> 
> Lovely new BFP's Congrats all....
> 
> Rikki sorry for your loss

I hope the appt goes exactly as you hope it will! :hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

BizyBee said:


> Thanks girls, I am so excited! xx
> 
> Today I have EWCM so decided to try an OPK and it's positive. I know not to trust them completely with PCOS, but I am going to :sex: just in case! You never know!

Ooh! Never hurts to try!!! :yipee:


----------



## Amos2009

Pad- I am pooping bricks for you too!!! I soooo hope it shows you some answers!!!
Jen- you just never know. At least get you some :sex: even if it is just "recreational"!! :haha:


----------



## jonnanne3

Jen, that is great news! Congratulations! I am so happy for you! :hugs: :happydance:


----------



## jonnanne3

Has anyone heard from Sunshyn? I hope she is ok.


----------



## Vickieh1981

Can you put me down for the 79th spot please? I got my bfp yesterday


----------



## Firedancer41

Vickieh1981 said:


> Can you put me down for the 79th spot please? I got my bfp yesterday

Yay!!! Congrats, Vickie!


----------



## Vickieh1981

Firedancer41 said:


> Vickieh1981 said:
> 
> 
> Can you put me down for the 79th spot please? I got my bfp yesterday
> 
> Yay!!! Congrats, Vickie!Click to expand...

Thanks hun. How are you doing?


----------



## Firedancer41

Vickieh1981 said:


> Firedancer41 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vickieh1981 said:
> 
> 
> Can you put me down for the 79th spot please? I got my bfp yesterday
> 
> Yay!!! Congrats, Vickie!Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks hun. How are you doing?Click to expand...

Pretty good-gonna wait one more day to test again. Got a faint + on a FRER (it's in my journal) but after last month's chemical I'm nervous until I see something DARK LOL


----------



## Vickieh1981

Firedancer41 said:


> Vickieh1981 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Firedancer41 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vickieh1981 said:
> 
> 
> Can you put me down for the 79th spot please? I got my bfp yesterday
> 
> Yay!!! Congrats, Vickie!Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks hun. How are you doing?Click to expand...
> 
> Pretty good-gonna wait one more day to test again. Got a faint + on a FRER (it's in my journal) but after last month's chemical I'm nervous until I see something DARK LOLClick to expand...

Yeah I see it. It's darker than my FRER. You can barely see mine yet I got a pregnant on the digi. I don't like the new FRER


----------



## Firedancer41

Vickieh1981 said:


> Firedancer41 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vickieh1981 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Firedancer41 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vickieh1981 said:
> 
> 
> Can you put me down for the 79th spot please? I got my bfp yesterday
> 
> Yay!!! Congrats, Vickie!Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks hun. How are you doing?Click to expand...
> 
> Pretty good-gonna wait one more day to test again. Got a faint + on a FRER (it's in my journal) but after last month's chemical I'm nervous until I see something DARK LOLClick to expand...
> 
> Yeah I see it. It's darker than my FRER. You can barely see mine yet I got a pregnant on the digi. I don't like the new FRERClick to expand...

Yeah, I said that the first time I used one...don't know why I bought them again. I guess because they have such a good reputation of being accurate. Hopefully tomorrow it will be darker and more reassuring at 14dpo.


----------



## jonnanne3

Congrats Vickie! That is great news!!!!!! :happydance: :hugs: 

Firedancer..... waiting anxiously! :coffee:


----------



## debgreasby

Huge congrats Vickie xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

keeping fx'd for your firedancer xxx


----------



## padbrat

Ohhhhh Firedancer.... I am so hoping for you chick!

Vickie... huge congrats xx

Amos and Bizzy... 1 more day.... OMG.... bricking it!

Bizzy... I have everything crossed for you chick xx


----------



## parkgirl

Hi ladies. May I join you? Lost my little bean at 5 weeks. Not sure when I'll ovulate but OBGYN said to give it a go this month if we wanted.


----------



## Vickieh1981

parkgirl said:


> Hi ladies. May I join you? Lost my little bean at 5 weeks. Not sure when I'll ovulate but OBGYN said to give it a go this month if we wanted.

Welcome to the thread although I am sorry you have cause to be here.


----------



## Megg33k

Vickieh1981 said:


> Can you put me down for the 79th spot please? I got my bfp yesterday

YAY! :hugs: Congrats again! :happydance:



Firedancer41 said:


> Vickieh1981 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Firedancer41 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vickieh1981 said:
> 
> 
> Can you put me down for the 79th spot please? I got my bfp yesterday
> 
> Yay!!! Congrats, Vickie!Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks hun. How are you doing?Click to expand...
> 
> Pretty good-gonna wait one more day to test again. Got a faint + on a FRER (it's in my journal) but after last month's chemical I'm nervous until I see something DARK LOLClick to expand...

I looked, and I definitely see it without trying! CONGRATS!!! :hugs:



parkgirl said:


> Hi ladies. May I join you? Lost my little bean at 5 weeks. Not sure when I'll ovulate but OBGYN said to give it a go this month if we wanted.

I'll get you added ASAP. I'm sorry for your loss, sweetie! :hugs:


----------



## Rainbowpea

Congrats vickie and fx firedancer!

Welcome and :hugs: parkgirl xx


----------



## Firedancer41

I guess I'll make it official. I got a good clear + on another FRER this morning. Still cautious, after last month's disappointing chemical experience. AF was due Friday, so if I can get through next week, I'll feel more confident...


----------



## Vickieh1981

Congratulations FD. Seems we will be due a day apart then.


----------



## Megg33k

You two ovulated 1 day apart, so I suppose you would be due 1 day apart! :) Yay!!! I'll get to updating now!


----------



## blondee

Wow, Ladies!! I thought i'd just check in and i see EIGHTY BFPs??!! This thread is obviously very, very lucky!

Wishing all you new BFPs a very healthy and happy 9 months!!

All you ladies who are TTC - i have fingers and toes crossed for you all - bring on the fairy dust!!

This is the best thread i have seen on the site, it is so positive.

Love to you all. :hugs:

Michelle (and my team blue bump!)

XX


----------



## Megg33k

Woohoo for team blue, Michelle!!! :hugs:

I'm very excited about breaking 80! Its always exciting to see the tens spot change!


----------



## Amos2009

Congrats Vickie and Firedancer!!! :happydance::happydance:

Sorry Parkgirl you have to join us, but glad you found us. Good luck!!

Well- _maybe_ something to report on me...I am getting eggwhite cm so _maybe_ I am going to ovulate and get on with this cycle. Next Thursday will be here before I know it so then I will be able to get on with baby making!!!


----------



## BizyBee

My meds came in!!! The big box is pretty scary, but I am excited to get started!

Congrats Vickie and Firedancer!!! :happydance:

Welcome parkgirl. Sorry for your loss. :hugs:

Yay Amos for EWCM!

Michelle, yay for team blue!

Megg, thanks for letting :witch: know I need her!

padbrat, good luck!!!

Thanks Anne! Hope all is well hun.xx
I'm also wondering about sunshyn.


----------



## w8ing4bean

*massive congrats to the new bfps!  

am determined to get mine before we hit 100!!*


----------



## Megg33k

I just PM'd SunShyn to see how she is... but she was posting on FB last night about going to see Twilight, so I assume she's okay! LOL


----------



## roonsma

Wow bizy good luck!!:thumbup: xx

Congrats FD, thats fantastic!!:happydance: xx

Hi Parkgirl, sorry for your loss xx :hugs:


----------



## SunShyn2205

HI Ladies! 

Wow Congrats 80 BFP's, Thats Amazing... Cant Wait to see it hit 100+:happydance:

BizyBee- Dont be Scared, be Excited! I really Pray It Works on the 1st try, after all your hard work ttc, you deserve it!!:happydance:

Amos- EWCM is Definitely Good news! i'd say O is right around the corner!!!:happydance:

ParkGirl- Welcome and sorry for your loss.:hugs: 

Thanks Megg and BizyBee and Joanne for worrying about me, you'all are so Sweet!:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Im ok still waiting for my 2nd HCG labs to come back, I should know something hopefully in a few hours, fxd.. and first scan on Friday..and ill definitely post the results as the come!:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Tulip

Eeeeeeek Vickie and Lisa! :wohoo: So happy for you! Whoop whoop!


----------



## SunShyn2205

***Update***
Dr. Called with my Labs, 1st HCG levels were 7,500 @ 5.2 weeks, and my Second labs came in at 33,000 @ 6 weeks... He said sounds like a healthy pregnancy ! 

Im still freaked out about having HIGH HCG, as it could be twins or a molar pregnancy or a normal pregnancy (gonna do more research), I guess now all i can do is wait til Friday for the 1st scan!


----------



## Tulip

Sunshyn please do NOT research molar pregnancies hon, you'll freak
yourself out. Chances are twins, so focus on that, seriously! Totally great numbers xx


----------



## parkgirl

Wow, ladies. So many bfps. Gives me lots of hope. Congrats to all of you!!


----------



## Amos2009

Yay Sunshyn!!!! Those are AWESOME numbers!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sparkly

:happydance: congrats to vic and firedancer :wohoo:


----------



## Megg33k

33,000 is amazing! Stop googling! Do not look into molar pregnancies! Like I said in the PM, molars are rare and twins are not! So, focus on maybe twins! :hugs:


----------



## FierceAngel

evening all,

can i join you.. we are preparing to ttc again my first cycle started yesterday so a couple of weeks till the actual trying...

losses to date - 4 misscarriages in the first tri all between 7-12 weeks. 1 live birth - Luisa and our son Charlie who was stillborn on 28th May 

xxx


----------



## VGibs

firedancer41 said:


> i guess i'll make it official. I got a good clear + on another frer this morning. Still cautious, after last month's disappointing chemical experience. Af was due friday, so if i can get through next week, i'll feel more confident...

omg!!!!!!!!!! Yayyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## VGibs

Vickieh1981 said:


> Can you put me down for the 79th spot please? I got my bfp yesterday

Sooooooooooo exciting!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Megg33k

FierceAngel said:


> evening all,
> 
> can i join you.. we are preparing to ttc again my first cycle started yesterday so a couple of weeks till the actual trying...
> 
> losses to date - 4 misscarriages in the first tri all between 7-12 weeks. 1 live birth - Luisa and our son Charlie who was stillborn on 28th May
> 
> xxx

I'm SO sorry, sweetie! :hugs: I'll add you!


----------



## maratobe

welcome to the new girls :hugs::hugs:
and congrats girls!!!!!!!!!!!! 80 BFPs now YAY!!
:happydance:


----------



## Dazed

Wow... I am so excited for you girls. I love seeing the number go up and up. Just hope I get mine soon, but my PMA is quickly flying out the window with no one really to talk to about it! 

Oh well.... bring on the additonal BFPs! I can live vicariously through you guys.


----------



## Megg33k

Dazed said:


> Wow... I am so excited for you girls. I love seeing the number go up and up. Just hope I get mine soon, but my PMA is quickly flying out the window with no one really to talk to about it!
> 
> Oh well.... bring on the additonal BFPs! I can live vicariously through you guys.

That's why we're here, sweetie! :hugs: You just need to utilize us better! We'll always listen! And, there will always be someone feeling just like you, someone who will give you the pep talk you need, and lots who will just listen and offer up hugs! You should visit more!


----------



## aussiettc

Hi girls i'm back from my trip away. way to much to catch up on so i'll just say congrats to all the BFP and so sorry to any new losses


----------



## mushmouth

oooh I kept looking at this thread but never came in - could I join please? :D

Mushmouth April 2010 (1)

_I think i did it right!_


----------



## Vickieh1981

I just can't believe it's up to 80. When I joined here we were only on 40.


----------



## jonnanne3

Sunshyn those are great numbers!!!!!! Congrats, it's sounds like a great pregnancy! :hugs:


----------



## Daisygirl82

Congrats Firedancer. So happy for you!!!


----------



## Megg33k

mushmouth said:


> oooh I kept looking at this thread but never came in - could I join please? :D
> 
> Mushmouth April 2010 (1)
> 
> _I think i did it right!_

You did it just perfect! Adding you! :hugs: Sorry for your loss, love! Please, stick around and keep us company! It seems we keep losing people to the preggo side! LOL I guess that is the point though, eh? :winkwink:



Vickieh1981 said:


> I just can't believe it's up to 80. When I joined here we were only on 40.

That's so exciting to see that its gone up so much in such a short time! I guess I don't realize how quickly it changes! Its only been up since late Jan... and its only early July now! YAY!


----------



## Megg33k

Okay... Because I'm a stat junkie:

We should see this!

1st month of thread: 17 :bfp: (17)
2nd month of thread: 9 :bfp: (26)
3rd month of thread: 19 :bfp: (45)
4th month of thread: 12 :bfp: (57)
5th month of thread: 18 :bfp: (75)
6th month of thread: 5 :bfp: and counting! (80)

*2008*
100% of our girls have BFP's!

*2009*
(until Nov, there are very small #'s of people in each month)
Jan 100%
Feb 0%
Mar 25%
Apr 50%
May 67%
Jun 60%
Jul 0%
Aug 0%
Sep 67%
Oct 37.5%
(parentheses show # of people in months with quite a few girls)
Nov 56.25% (16) 
Dec 70% (23)

*2010*
Jan 41% (22)
Feb 23.5% (17)
Mar 44% (25)
Apr 44% (18)
May 16.67% (18)
Jun 0% (8)

Annnnnnnd *drum roll* *We have 80 BFP's in 160 days!!! That's 1 every other day!!!*

We have 108 ladies still waiting... If no one new ever joins and we keep up this rate... We'll all have BFP's within ~7 months, in theory!


----------



## Amos2009

And let's pray all those BFP's lead to sticky sticky beans and babies in the end!!! :thumbup:


----------



## roonsma

OMG I got a feint pos on a frer this morning....!!!!!

Don't know what made me test- can't believe it, not due AF till Mon. 

Please, please let this one be ok

If someone tells me how, i can put a pic up and you can tell me what you think


Rach xx


----------



## Megg33k

roonsma said:


> OMG I got a feint pos on a frer this morning....!!!!!
> 
> Don't know what made me test- can't believe it, not due AF till Mon.
> 
> Please, please let this one be ok
> 
> If someone tells me how, i can put a pic up and you can tell me what you think
> 
> 
> Rach xx

:yipee:

You just click on "Go Advanced" in the reply box and then when it comes up, you click the paper clip above the reply box, choose the photo, type whatever you want, and click "Submit Reply" and the pic will be attached!


----------



## Tulip

Megg, you stat-bitch, you :rofl: Will you please come and work for me and get the boss off my case? xxxxx

Welcome to all the newbies.... you may lose people to the preggo side, but we're still right here cheering you all on :kiss: xx


----------



## Amos2009

Yay Roonsma!!!! Bring on the pic!!!


----------



## Megg33k

Tulip said:


> Megg, you stat-bitch, you :rofl: Will you please come and work for me and get the boss off my case? xxxxx
> 
> Welcome to all the newbies.... you may lose people to the preggo side, but we're still right here cheering you all on :kiss: xx

YES! I'd love to! :) I'm a numbers girl! Can't help it! LOL


----------



## africaqueen

Hi ladies.

I got my BFP on the 29th, 4 days AFTER af left town!! :-O still in shock. numbers have risen by over 80% in 2 days so looking good 

https://i941.photobucket.com/albums/ad257/habeeb80/036.jpg

xxx


----------



## Tulip

:wohoo: Africaqueen :wohoo:


----------



## Vickieh1981

That's excellent news hun - I am glad that the numbers have gone up. xxx


----------



## Megg33k

:yipee: That's great, Queen!!! :hugs: CONGRATS!!!


----------



## roonsma

Here it is.... i think i o'd on Mon 21st, so i think i'm about 10 dpo??

Couldn't upload the decent one from camera so this is the not so good one from my phone.

Can't let myself believe it yet, going to test again Sat and hope for a darker result

Rach xx


----------



## roonsma

africaqueen said:


> Hi ladies.
> 
> I got my BFP on the 29th, 4 days AFTER af left town!! :-O still in shock. numbers have risen by over 80% in 2 days so looking good
> 
> https://i941.photobucket.com/albums/ad257/habeeb80/036.jpg
> 
> xxx

Smokin' line Africa, congrats again xx


----------



## Megg33k

roonsma said:


> View attachment 95610
> 
> 
> Here it is.... i think i o'd on Mon 21st, so i think i'm about 10 dpo??
> 
> Couldn't upload the decent one from camera so this is the not so good one from my phone.
> 
> Can't let myself believe it yet, going to test again Sat and hope for a darker result
> 
> Rach xx

Uhhh.. That's BFP! No doubt, sweetie! Even blurry its obvious! Your eggo is preggo! LOL CONGRATS! :hugs:


----------



## dawny690

Congrats rach and africa x


----------



## roonsma

Thanks Megg, I love the "eggo is preggo" !!!

How are you so far this cycle, hope you're feeling more confident sweetie, you WILL ov, i'm not sure i did in the cycle after my last loss, or a better way of putting it is it didn't feel "strong"? does that make sense?? I had no ewcm, no cramps or twinges, no sore boobs? But still got my pos OPK and AF 17 days after? It just didn't seem like a "good" OV??

Just a thought:hugs:

xx


----------



## Megg33k

roonsma said:


> Thanks Megg, I love the "eggo is preggo" !!!
> 
> How are you so far this cycle, hope you're feeling more confident sweetie, you WILL ov, i'm not sure i did in the cycle after my last loss, or a better way of putting it is it didn't feel "strong"? does that make sense?? I had no ewcm, no cramps or twinges, no sore boobs? But still got my pos OPK and AF 17 days after? It just didn't seem like a "good" OV??
> 
> Just a thought:hugs:
> 
> xx

A bit! I think the one after my Dec loss was a "not good" O... I didn't get AF after either until I forced her. But, I had a temp shift. So, who knows. Last "cycle"... I don't know what happened... Maybe not at all... Maybe at the very end. Either way... New cycle = New hope, right?

I'm hopeful that I'm only 9 days away from an eggy popping! I still will always fear the worst, but I'm hoping for the best... I couldn't have said that a couple weeks ago! :) Thanks for checking on me! :hugs:


----------



## roonsma

No Prob Hun, f x'd for you this cycle!! xx

:hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

Thanks! :hugs:


----------



## BizyBee

Wow, you girls are fast! I never can keep up.

Welcome FierceAngel and mushmouth. Sorry for your losses. :hugs:

Yay sunshyn! Those look like twin numbers to me!!!

Congrats roonsma and africaqueen. :happydance:

I am so excited by the stats Megg. Fab job keeping us up to date. I love being a part of this lucky thread! :)

Hope I didn't miss anyone!


----------



## SunShyn2205

Hi gals!
I'm in the hospital with gallstones,fun!! Not!! But I'm doing well and got a peak at a very healthy baby with a beautiful beating heart! I should go home tomorrow and will have gallbladder removal surgery in my second trimester..

Congrats on the BFPs!! Keep them coming!!


----------



## LunaBean

yayeeee africaqueen and everyone else!!!! :happydance:


----------



## Megg33k

SunShyn2205 said:


> Hi gals!
> I'm in the hospital with gallstones,fun!! Not!! But I'm doing well and got a peak at a very healthy baby with a beautiful beating heart! I should go home tomorrow and will have gallbladder removal surgery in my second trimester..
> 
> Congrats on the BFPs!! Keep them coming!!

OMG @ the gallstones and surgery! But :yipee: for beating heart!!! :hugs: That's great!


----------



## Amos2009

Yay Africa!!! :happydance::happydance: You go my little one tuber friend!!!!

Roonsma- baby, that is a definite :bfp::bfp:

Sunshyn- SO glad you got to hear a heartbeat!!! How awesome!!!!!

Bizzy- still thinking about ya and can't wait for you to get started with ISCI (is that right- I had a brain fart) !!!


----------



## roonsma

SunShyn2205 said:


> Hi gals!
> I'm in the hospital with gallstones,fun!! Not!! But I'm doing well and got a peak at a very healthy baby with a beautiful beating heart! I should go home tomorrow and will have gallbladder removal surgery in my second trimester..
> 
> Congrats on the BFPs!! Keep them coming!!

Thanks Hun, great to see your baba!! hope you're on the mend soon, wow gallstones...ouch!! xx


----------



## africaqueen

Congrats Roonsma!! we can be in march mummies together ;-)
Thats a clear line for 10dpo! woohooo xxx


----------



## roonsma

Hey, just thought not heard from shaerichelle for ages? Anyone heard from her??


----------



## roonsma

africaqueen said:


> Congrats Roonsma!! we can be in march mummies together ;-)
> Thats a clear line for 10dpo! woohooo xxx

Aw thanks Africa, bigs hugs to you after what you've been through!!

:hugs: :happydance:


----------



## VGibs

roonsma said:


> Hey, just thought not heard from shaerichelle for ages? Anyone heard from her??

BNB kicked her out. She told some stupid girl she was stupid and BNB blocked her.


----------



## Megg33k

Girls... With all due respect, I would gently urge you to resist publicly discussing why someone was banned. I just don't want there to be any unpleasantness that would jeopardize the thread or your account, iykwim? I'm not trying to play mod or anything... I've just been down a similar road and its never good. :hugs: all around!


----------



## Dazed

Is it just me or does time just seem to stop when your TTC?


----------



## Megg33k

Dazed said:


> Is it just me or does time just seem to stop when your TTC?

No, it definitely stops! Its a cruel, cruel joke! :hugs:


----------



## aussiettc

Dazed said:


> Wow... I am so excited for you girls. I love seeing the number go up and up. Just hope I get mine soon, but my PMA is quickly flying out the window with no one really to talk to about it!
> 
> Oh well.... bring on the additonal BFPs! I can live vicariously through you guys.

I know what you mean. i sit here thinking how great all the new BFP are and then get upset thinking but i should be there too. :hug: my PMA flew out the window last week. ............. hmmmmmm maybe i should try shutting the window when (if) it come back.:dohh::hugs::hugs:



Megg33k said:


> Okay... Because I'm a stat junkie:
> 
> We should see this!
> 
> 1st month of thread: 17 :bfp: (17)
> 2nd month of thread: 9 :bfp: (26)
> 3rd month of thread: 19 :bfp: (45)
> 4th month of thread: 12 :bfp: (57)
> 5th month of thread: 18 :bfp: (75)
> 6th month of thread: 5 :bfp: and counting! (80)
> 
> *2008*
> 100% of our girls have BFP's!
> 
> *2009*
> (until Nov, there are very small #'s of people in each month)
> Jan 100%
> Feb 0%
> Mar 25%
> Apr 50%
> May 67%
> Jun 60%
> Jul 0%
> Aug 0%
> Sep 67%
> Oct 37.5%
> (parentheses show # of people in months with quite a few girls)
> Nov 56.25% (16)
> Dec 70% (23)
> 
> *2010*
> Jan 41% (22)
> Feb 23.5% (17)
> Mar 44% (25)
> Apr 44% (18)
> May 16.67% (18)
> Jun 0% (8)
> 
> Annnnnnnd *drum roll* *We have 80 BFP's in 160 days!!! That's 1 every other day!!!*
> 
> We have 108 ladies still waiting... If no one new ever joins and we keep up this rate... We'll all have BFP's within ~7 months, in theory!

wow love seeing all the stats but today i keep thinking i'm the one with the 0% chance of anything ever changing.



Megg33k said:


> roonsma said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 95610
> 
> 
> Here it is.... i think i o'd on Mon 21st, so i think i'm about 10 dpo??
> 
> Couldn't upload the decent one from camera so this is the not so good one from my phone.
> 
> Can't let myself believe it yet, going to test again Sat and hope for a darker result
> 
> Rach xx
> 
> Uhhh.. That's BFP! No doubt, sweetie! Even blurry its obvious! Your eggo is preggo! LOL CONGRATS! :hugs:Click to expand...

roonsma lovly BFP you have their, and megg have you been watching Juno lately:hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

Mary, honey, I feel reasonably the same! My fear since starting this thread was that I would eventually be the only one left! :hugs:

Nope, not recently, but I did steal the line! LOL


----------



## groovygrl

hiya chicadees!

it's been a long time since I visited BnB! Great to catch up tho! Congrats to VGibs and all the other recent BFP's! Sorry about anything and everything sad :hugs:

Can anyone help or at least cyber hug? I'm kinda reaching out I guess. I've been in a bad place for a few weeks and haven't had the will to post but... maybe it'll help. I had a whole battery of tests done and it all came back okay, I thought. My reproductive hormones were looking pretty bl***y good for a 41 year old but then... the mother of all fertility tests...the AMH. So it's 0.07 which means I have a barely detectable ovarian reserve. I think it's over and I have to figure out how to let go. My fertility specialist has been away so I've just been driving myself mental with all the info. online. it all points to pre-menopause. and in the highly unlikey to conceive again category OR looking at early losses as an outcome for any miraculous pregnancy. OUCHIE :cry:

I'm devastated, crushed and shocked. Haven't been able to move and just staring into space for the last two weeks. Help?


----------



## groovygrl

oh heh! :flower:

thought I'd better add that I'm a big girl and I completely take responsibility for making decisions in my life that led me to TTC at this late stage in life. I know that at my age my AMH result shouldn't be a big surprise. But it is to me right now. I have to learn to deal. just hoping for a little support here I suppose. thanx:hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

groovygrl said:


> hiya chicadees!
> 
> it's been a long time since I visited BnB! Great to catch up tho! Congrats to VGibs and all the other recent BFP's! Sorry about anything and everything sad :hugs:
> 
> Can anyone help or at least cyber hug? I'm kinda reaching out I guess. I've been in a bad place for a few weeks and haven't had the will to post but... maybe it'll help. I had a whole battery of tests done and it all came back okay, I thought. My reproductive hormones were looking pretty bl***y good for a 41 year old but then... the mother of all fertility tests...the AMH. So it's 0.07 which means I have a barely detectable ovarian reserve. I think it's over and I have to figure out how to let go. My fertility specialist has been away so I've just been driving myself mental with all the info. online. it all points to pre-menopause. and in the highly unlikey to conceive again category OR looking at early losses as an outcome for any miraculous pregnancy. OUCHIE :cry:
> 
> I'm devastated, crushed and shocked. Haven't been able to move and just staring into space for the last two weeks. Help?

I haven't had AMH done... I stopped at FSH. But, I know how terrified I was of it being bad! So, I can't imagine how you're feeling! I certainly can offer cyber :hugs: to you! And, just because you're freaking out a bit doesn't mean that you aren't taking responsibility for your life (re: your 2nd post... but didn't quote both)... I think it perfectly normal to expect to be be able to have children at 41. Its not like you're 70 and expecting miracles! I'll lend all the support I can! I just wish I had more to give in this difficult time!!! :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Amos2009

Oh Groovy- I can't imagine how you are feeling :cry: I wish I could offer some comforting advice, but I know words are not going to help. Here are some :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Amos2009

Sis- I seem to remember you saying something about Hedgewitch but now I can't find it. What is going on?


----------



## aussiettc

groovygrl said:


> oh heh! :flower:
> 
> thought I'd better add that I'm a big girl and I completely take responsibility for making decisions in my life that led me to TTC at this late stage in life. I know that at my age my AMH result shouldn't be a big surprise. But it is to me right now. I have to learn to deal. just hoping for a little support here I suppose. thanx:hugs:

Just for you

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
:hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug:
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
:hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug:
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
:hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug:
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
:hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug:
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
:hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug:
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
:hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug:
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
:hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug:
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
:hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug:
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
:hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug:
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
:hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug:
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
:hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug:
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
:hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug:
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
:hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug:
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
:hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug:
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
:hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug:
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
:hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug:
hope you feel loved, not sure what else to say but more
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
:hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug:


----------



## Tulip

Amos - Hedge's little Agatha-Grace has an abnormally long cord wrapped around her neck. Docs have given them a 97% chance of losing her the same way as Lilly-Maye. But they're monitoring her closely and she has been offered help from a cord accident specialist in the US who will remotely monitor Aggie's heartrate 24-7 and alert Hedge and hospital when it's time to whip her out with an emergency c/s.

Mary, so sorry to hear you lost your bean, darling :hugs:

Groovy - I have no advice or action plans for you but plenty of :hug: xx


----------



## WannaB

Groovy have they only done the AMH or did they do the your FSH and an antral follicle count with a look at your ovarian volume?? The AMH is the sensitive of the three, but alone it can only be used as an initial screening test for your ovarian reserve, the three together tell the real story. If you want to give something a last ditch effort these are the guys I was going to next, have worked miracles on ladies who have been told no bloody way, including a 42 year old in my small town, now has a lovley baby boy, maybe worth the look? https://www.sharkeyshealingcentre.com.au/


----------



## Vickieh1981

SunShyn2205 said:


> Hi gals!
> I'm in the hospital with gallstones,fun!! Not!! But I'm doing well and got a peak at a very healthy baby with a beautiful beating heart! I should go home tomorrow and will have gallbladder removal surgery in my second trimester..
> 
> Congrats on the BFPs!! Keep them coming!!

Oh what a nightmare. YEY for the beating heart thoguh.



Dazed said:


> Is it just me or does time just seem to stop when your TTC?

I found ttc went pretty quickly. I swear the last few days since the bfp have seemed forever.



Megg33k said:


> Mary, honey, I feel reasonably the same! My fear since starting this thread was that I would eventually be the only one left! :hugs:
> 
> Nope, not recently, but I did steal the line! LOL

That's not going to happen hun :hug:



groovygrl said:


> hiya chicadees!
> 
> it's been a long time since I visited BnB! Great to catch up tho! Congrats to VGibs and all the other recent BFP's! Sorry about anything and everything sad :hugs:
> 
> Can anyone help or at least cyber hug? I'm kinda reaching out I guess. I've been in a bad place for a few weeks and haven't had the will to post but... maybe it'll help. I had a whole battery of tests done and it all came back okay, I thought. My reproductive hormones were looking pretty bl***y good for a 41 year old but then... the mother of all fertility tests...the AMH. So it's 0.07 which means I have a barely detectable ovarian reserve. I think it's over and I have to figure out how to let go. My fertility specialist has been away so I've just been driving myself mental with all the info. online. it all points to pre-menopause. and in the highly unlikey to conceive again category OR looking at early losses as an outcome for any miraculous pregnancy. OUCHIE :cry:
> 
> I'm devastated, crushed and shocked. Haven't been able to move and just staring into space for the last two weeks. Help?

I am so sorry. That is just so crap. :hug:



Tulip said:


> Amos - Hedge's little Agatha-Grace has an abnormally long cord wrapped around her neck. Docs have given them a 97% chance of losing her the same way as Lilly-Maye. But they're monitoring her closely and she has been offered help from a cord accident specialist in the US who will remotely monitor Aggie's heartrate 24-7 and alert Hedge and hospital when it's time to whip her out with an emergency c/s.
> 
> Mary, so sorry to hear you lost your bean, darling :hugs:
> 
> Groovy - I have no advice or action plans for you but plenty of :hug: xx

Ooooh noooo. That's terrible. I can't believe after all her miscarriages and losing Lilly-Maye that this could possibly happen again. I will be thinking of her.


----------



## Firedancer41

Yay, congrats Roonsma and Africaqueen!!


----------



## Amos2009

Tulip said:


> Amos - Hedge's little Agatha-Grace has an abnormally long cord wrapped around her neck. Docs have given them a 97% chance of losing her the same way as Lilly-Maye. But they're monitoring her closely and she has been offered help from a cord accident specialist in the US who will remotely monitor Aggie's heartrate 24-7 and alert Hedge and hospital when it's time to whip her out with an emergency c/s.
> 
> 
> Oh no....that breaks my heart to hear that but I am so glad they are monitoring her. I will be praying for her and little Agatha.
> How far along is she?


----------



## roonsma

aussiettc said:


> Dazed said:
> 
> 
> Wow... I am so excited for you girls. I love seeing the number go up and up. Just hope I get mine soon, but my PMA is quickly flying out the window with no one really to talk to about it!
> 
> Oh well.... bring on the additonal BFPs! I can live vicariously through you guys.
> 
> I know what you mean. i sit here thinking how great all the new BFP are and then get upset thinking but i should be there too. :hug: my PMA flew out the window last week. ............. hmmmmmm maybe i should try shutting the window when (if) it come back.:dohh::hugs::hugs:
> 
> 
> 
> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> Okay... Because I'm a stat junkie:
> 
> We should see this!
> 
> 1st month of thread: 17 :bfp: (17)
> 2nd month of thread: 9 :bfp: (26)
> 3rd month of thread: 19 :bfp: (45)
> 4th month of thread: 12 :bfp: (57)
> 5th month of thread: 18 :bfp: (75)
> 6th month of thread: 5 :bfp: and counting! (80)
> 
> *2008*
> 100% of our girls have BFP's!
> 
> *2009*
> (until Nov, there are very small #'s of people in each month)
> Jan 100%
> Feb 0%
> Mar 25%
> Apr 50%
> May 67%
> Jun 60%
> Jul 0%
> Aug 0%
> Sep 67%
> Oct 37.5%
> (parentheses show # of people in months with quite a few girls)
> Nov 56.25% (16)
> Dec 70% (23)
> 
> *2010*
> Jan 41% (22)
> Feb 23.5% (17)
> Mar 44% (25)
> Apr 44% (18)
> May 16.67% (18)
> Jun 0% (8)
> 
> Annnnnnnd *drum roll* *We have 80 BFP's in 160 days!!! That's 1 every other day!!!*
> 
> We have 108 ladies still waiting... If no one new ever joins and we keep up this rate... We'll all have BFP's within ~7 months, in theory!Click to expand...
> 
> wow love seeing all the stats but today i keep thinking i'm the one with the 0% chance of anything ever changing.
> 
> 
> 
> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> roonsma said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 95610
> 
> 
> Here it is.... i think i o'd on Mon 21st, so i think i'm about 10 dpo??
> 
> Couldn't upload the decent one from camera so this is the not so good one from my phone.
> 
> Can't let myself believe it yet, going to test again Sat and hope for a darker result
> 
> Rach xxClick to expand...
> 
> Uhhh.. That's BFP! No doubt, sweetie! Even blurry its obvious! Your eggo is preggo! LOL CONGRATS! :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> roonsma lovly BFP you have their, and megg have you been watching Juno lately:hugs:Click to expand...

Thanks Aussie, i feel the same as you do too, i can't believe this isn't going to be any different than the last 3, i have so much more confidence in everyone else's pregnancy's than i do my own

:hugs: Rach xx


----------



## groovygrl

:flower:First, absolutely! congrats to firedancer and roonsma. how fantastic! you both must want to jump over the moon! YAAAY!

, oh dear poor hedgewitch. put's things into perspective 'cus I was thinking that life can be scary sometimes but WOW! for you ladies in touch with her please let her know that her and Aggie are getting lots of love and light from all over the world.

Thank you soooo much for all your hugs and support. Aussie, your hugs covered the whole screen in beautiful colour. :hugs:

Tulip and Vickieh and Amos and Megg, thank you for the hugs and kindness.

sunshyn - ouchie gallstones! poor you. glad bubs is happy and that you'll get permanent relief in 2nd tri. 

wannab - thanks so very much. I've had a look at the Sharkey's site! It looks cool! An interesting place to snoop around indeed. i currently see a really great Naturopath and TCM practitioner but sadly they didn't offer much in the way of incentive to keep going. Might look into a skype consult but first, I will talk to my specialist RE when he's back (from big Fertility conference in Rome) and ask him to give me a straight up and accurate assesment based on the AMH result and my FSH combined with antral follie count and ov volume. Thank you VERY much for that, I appreciate the info and the knowledge passed on. I'll defo go in armed with that info. I just want a really straight up explaination you know? :shrug: Right now I'm all over the ice and trying hard not to come undone. Old habits die hard man! I still want to count days, I'm still symptom spotting and still trying to sit on my hands re: testing. I keep telling myself to stop it 'cus these impulses are cruel! As bad as it is to face not having a baby, it's worse to think that I might become like a crazy old 'Mrs. Havisham -esque' kooky thing who's still hobbling to the loo to POAS when I'm 60. "OH look I'm 80.000 DPO, time to test :jo:" 

:rofl: I crack myself up

thanks for the love ladies


----------



## Megg33k

Amos2009 said:


> Tulip said:
> 
> 
> Amos - Hedge's little Agatha-Grace has an abnormally long cord wrapped around her neck. Docs have given them a 97% chance of losing her the same way as Lilly-Maye. But they're monitoring her closely and she has been offered help from a cord accident specialist in the US who will remotely monitor Aggie's heartrate 24-7 and alert Hedge and hospital when it's time to whip her out with an emergency c/s.
> 
> 
> Oh no....that breaks my heart to hear that but I am so glad they are monitoring her. I will be praying for her and little Agatha.
> How far along is she?Click to expand...

She's 20+3 (3ish at least)... There's nothing that can be done if something happens before 24 weeks. But, they'll do whatever they can to save her if she can get to at least 24. Obviously, the longer she can go the better! But, I believe lil Aggie is a fighter!

Here's the code for her blinkie if anyone wants to carry it! Big thanks to lindseyanne for making it and passing the code to me!

https://i222.photobucket.com/albums/dd316/lindseyj85/witchlette.gif

Code (no *'s): [*IMG]https://i222.photobucket.com/albums/dd316/lindseyj85/witchlette.gif[*/IMG]


----------



## Megg33k

groovygrl said:


> :flower:First, absolutely! congrats to firedancer and roonsma. how fantastic! you both must want to jump over the moon! YAAAY!
> 
> , oh dear poor hedgewitch. put's things into perspective 'cus I was thinking that life can be scary sometimes but WOW! for you ladies in touch with her please let her know that her and Aggie are getting lots of love and light from all over the world.
> 
> Thank you soooo much for all your hugs and support. Aussie, your hugs covered the whole screen in beautiful colour. :hugs:
> 
> Tulip and Vickieh and Amos and Megg, thank you for the hugs and kindness.
> 
> sunshyn - ouchie gallstones! poor you. glad bubs is happy and that you'll get permanent relief in 2nd tri.
> 
> wannab - thanks so very much. I've had a look at the Sharkey's site! It looks cool! An interesting place to snoop around indeed. i currently see a really great Naturopath and TCM practitioner but sadly they didn't offer much in the way of incentive to keep going. Might look into a skype consult but first, I will talk to my specialist RE when he's back (from big Fertility conference in Rome) and ask him to give me a straight up and accurate assesment based on the AMH result and my FSH combined with antral follie count and ov volume. Thank you VERY much for that, I appreciate the info and the knowledge passed on. I'll defo go in armed with that info. I just want a really straight up explaination you know? :shrug: Right now I'm all over the ice and trying hard not to come undone. Old habits die hard man! I still want to count days, I'm still symptom spotting and still trying to sit on my hands re: testing. I keep telling myself to stop it 'cus these impulses are cruel! As bad as it is to face not having a baby, it's worse to think that I* might become like a crazy old 'Mrs. Havisham -esque' kooky thing who's still hobbling to the loo to POAS when I'm 60. "OH look I'm 80.000 DPO, time to test *:jo:"
> 
> :rofl: I crack myself up
> 
> thanks for the love ladies

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Amos2009

Thanks Sis for the blinkie......Come on little Witchlette!!

Groovy- you crack me up- I pray that your RE is learning something new in Rome and can come back and give you better answers!!

OH- and LOOK- my FF chart says I actually ovulated. Whoo hooooo......I guess that's good.


----------



## Megg33k

It is good! It means that you'll have some end to this cycle eventually! Ya know, sperm can live up to 5 days... and there was a 5 day gap when I counted on your chart! :winkwink: Love ya, Sis!


----------



## Amos2009

Was there a 5 day gap? I need to look at that again. 
I am just excited about my appt thursday!!! And I know I won't be pregnant when I see her so maybe we can get some clear answers with this doc!!


----------



## Megg33k

I believe that CD20 to CD25 is 5 days! LOL


----------



## Amos2009

NOOOOOooooooo........where did you learn your math skills? LOLOLOLOLOL
Can't be preggo when I see my doc----nope nope nope nope nope


----------



## Megg33k

You COOOOOOOOOOOOULD! :rofl:


----------



## Vickieh1981

Can I just ask how do some people have so many tickers and stuff in their sigs? mine has far less but is apparantly at it's maximum. I'd like to put in Isabellas ticker.


----------



## puppymom32

Megg33k said:


> Mary, honey, I feel reasonably the same! My fear since starting this thread was that I would eventually be the only one left! :hugs:
> 
> Nope, not recently, but I did steal the line! LOL

Dont worry ladies I will still be here with you. :flower::kiss::hugs:


----------



## BizyBee

:hi: hi girls.....

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs: Sorry Groovygirl....

Sunshyn, ugh for gallstones, but so happy you saw the heartbeat!

Megg, thanks for the info about hedgewitch. I feel terrible for her and pray everything works out.

Amos, thanks for thinking of me. I hope you have a good appointment.


----------



## dawny690

:hugs: to everyone who needs it x


----------



## Vickieh1981

I did something stupid. I told my other half. Now if I lose again we will both be gutted.

And I just took a cheap test that barely has a line. Admittedly my wee was clear and the cheapies are crap but I am terrified.


----------



## Tulip

Behave Vickie, you just essentially dipped that test in water! 

About your siggy.... looks like you've got a lot of wasted lines in it. You can have loads of stuff all on the same line to squeeze more in :flower:


----------



## roonsma

Vickieh1981 said:


> I did something stupid. I told my other half. Now if I lose again we will both be gutted.
> 
> And I just took a cheap test that barely has a line. Admittedly my wee was clear and the cheapies are crap but I am terrified.

Those ic tests are shite Vic!!!!!

I know where your coming from, i have AF backache and my doubt is taking hold too...

Hold tight, you'll be fine

:hugs: xx


----------



## roonsma

dawny690 said:


> :hugs: to everyone who needs it x

Thanks Dawny, i'll take a hug, same to you Hun xx

:hugs:


----------



## dawny690

Thanks rach much needed too xxxx


----------



## LunaBean

Jeez, 82 now! Congrats girls! :)


----------



## Megg33k

I'm taking :hugs: gladly and giving :hugs: back too!


----------



## dawny690

Thanks Megg im testing again tomorrow and if still :bfn: I will demand to see a nice decent doctor for help have had enough now xxxx


----------



## Megg33k

Good girl! I hope its a BFP... but I hope more than anything that you get things sorted regardless!


----------



## dawny690

Hubby keeps asking if I could be preggo as still no sign of af but im not so sure :cry: xxxx


----------



## roonsma

dawny690 said:


> Thanks Megg im testing again tomorrow and if still :bfn: I will demand to see a nice decent doctor for help have had enough now xxxx

Good on you, nice doctors all round please!!

F x'd for you xx

:hugs:


----------



## dawny690

Thanks rach have my f'x for you too hun xxxx


----------



## impatient1

Wishing you lots of luck Dawny.

Congrats to all the recent :bfp:


----------



## zoefromsussex

Please can you add me? I had a tfmr on 22nd March 2010 (our son George) and got bfp on 28th June 2010...fingers crossed and also good luck to everyone else x


----------



## bellascar

Hi Everyone

Just want to say goodbye to you all and wish you all the very best in what ever comes your way. I had my 3rd miscarriage on 21st June, only 6 days after I got my BFP. Three in a row is enough for me and I have decided to throw in the towel. It's OK though....I seem to have toughened up after each m/c and I feel like it's time now for me to stop.....and my OH and I did say that we would try till my 44th Birthday....and that's tomorrow!

I am looking forward to not stressing out every month about everything from ovulation to asprin and progesterone and spending some quality time with my beautiful daughter Isabella, who turned 13 today. I must admit that for the past 6 months I have been so absorbed in my baby making efforts that I forgot about how lucky I am to have my 2 beautiful children.

I sincerely hope each and everyone of you finds peace in whatever eventuates for you, as I have. It didn't turn out the way I thought it would, but we gave it a hell of a try and I am happy with that.

XXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## Amos2009

Dawny- my fingers, toes and everything else are crossed for you!!

Bella- major :hugs::hugs::hugs: So sorry for your recent loss. 

Welcome Zoe- lots of :dust::dust: for you

Well- let me tell you about my night. Today is my Mom and Dad's 50th Anniversary- he passed away 7 years ago, so I spent the day with her. It was great. Just some good Mother/Daughter time. My hubby picked up his 8 year old daughter and we decided to go skating. We skated and skated and skated. Then we went and got something to drink and sat down for a minute. Mark and Abby decided to go on back and start skating again but we had just bought drinks and the drinks couldn't be taken out of the concession area. So I stayed behind and held the drinks. Well, I decided I would throw the drinks away and walk on down to the rink. Mind you- this is a concrete floor in the concession area. There is one step down to get to the games area which then leads to the rink. As I started to step down the one step, my legs flew out from underneath me and I fell straight back and landed on the concrete step. Well, I was so embarrassed but some sweet kids came over and asked if I was ok and helped me up. So I started to skate on to the wall where the rink is, and I kept tripping. I was in pain and couldn't figure out why my feet weren't working. Soooo......I look down and I am missing the front set of wheels on my right skate!!!!! I couldn't see Mark and Abby to tell them what happened so I went and threw my skates back to the owner and said I just fell with these pieces of *****. Still in pain and in a panic mode I found Mark and Abby and said- I'm done. Told them what happened and he lifted up my shirt to see this HUGE bruise/scraped area right on my spine. To wrap up this story I was taken by ambulance to the hospital where they gave me X-rays to find out nothing was actually broken (thank God) but I have a very deep contusion. I thank my stars I didn't bust my head wide open on the stair or break my back. It could have been much worse (even though I am in quite a bit of pain now!) 
Here's my question- I do not have insurance since I lost my job. My husband tells me screw that, we won't need insurance because we are going to sue the skating rink since it was their neglect of equipment that made me fall. What do you guys think? 
Sorry for this long rant.....I am just on pain pills and wanted to get some advice from my lovely friends!!!!!

OH- let me add this last thing.....before we went skating Abby told me that her mother is pregnant AGAIN!!!! Gee- just what I wanted to hear


----------



## stacey_

hey i'm a little unsure of exactly what to write but i had a mmc 19th of may. 
i am hoping to be pregnant atm but will let uno in the nxt wk or 2 x


----------



## aussiettc

Amos2009 said:


> Dawny- my fingers, toes and everything else are crossed for you!!
> 
> Bella- major :hugs::hugs::hugs: So sorry for your recent loss.
> 
> Welcome Zoe- lots of :dust::dust: for you
> 
> Well- let me tell you about my night. Today is my Mom and Dad's 50th Anniversary- he passed away 7 years ago, so I spent the day with her. It was great. Just some good Mother/Daughter time. My hubby picked up his 8 year old daughter and we decided to go skating. We skated and skated and skated. Then we went and got something to drink and sat down for a minute. Mark and Abby decided to go on back and start skating again but we had just bought drinks and the drinks couldn't be taken out of the concession area. So I stayed behind and held the drinks. Well, I decided I would throw the drinks away and walk on down to the rink. Mind you- this is a concrete floor in the concession area. There is one step down to get to the games area which then leads to the rink. As I started to step down the one step, my legs flew out from underneath me and I fell straight back and landed on the concrete step. Well, I was so embarrassed but some sweet kids came over and asked if I was ok and helped me up. So I started to skate on to the wall where the rink is, and I kept tripping. I was in pain and couldn't figure out why my feet weren't working. Soooo......I look down and I am missing the front set of wheels on my right skate!!!!! I couldn't see Mark and Abby to tell them what happened so I went and threw my skates back to the owner and said I just fell with these pieces of *****. Still in pain and in a panic mode I found Mark and Abby and said- I'm done. Told them what happened and he lifted up my shirt to see this HUGE bruise/scraped area right on my spine. To wrap up this story I was taken by ambulance to the hospital where they gave me X-rays to find out nothing was actually broken (thank God) but I have a very deep contusion. I thank my stars I didn't bust my head wide open on the stair or break my back. It could have been much worse (even though I am in quite a bit of pain now!)
> Here's my question- I do not have insurance since I lost my job. My husband tells me screw that, we won't need insurance because we are going to sue the skating rink since it was their neglect of equipment that made me fall. What do you guys think?
> Sorry for this long rant.....I am just on pain pills and wanted to get some advice from my lovely friends!!!!!
> 
> OH- let me add this last thing.....before we went skating Abby told me that her mother is pregnant AGAIN!!!! Gee- just what I wanted to hear

Ok firstly so sorry that you have had this accident. As for the insurance thing, you should go to see a solicitor about what possible cause of action you may have. While it does seem simple at the moment, you will probally have to prove that they failed to adequatly maintian the skates and that it wasn't just a freak accident. This is the difficult part cause it not easy to prove negligence. To do it you have too proave that there is a maintainence schedual that should of been kept to ect ect........ anyway it can be a lot more difficult than it sounds. Also did the skate rink record somewhere and incident report of what happened cause you really need a copy of this for a start. Also law suits are costly and you'll need to have $$ to get the ball rolling. Hope that help, my advice is in the very least go and see a solicitor and find out if you have a case.



bellascar said:


> Hi Everyone
> 
> Just want to say goodbye to you all and wish you all the very best in what ever comes your way. I had my 3rd miscarriage on 21st June, only 6 days after I got my BFP. Three in a row is enough for me and I have decided to throw in the towel. It's OK though....I seem to have toughened up after each m/c and I feel like it's time now for me to stop.....and my OH and I did say that we would try till my 44th Birthday....and that's tomorrow!
> 
> I am looking forward to not stressing out every month about everything from ovulation to asprin and progesterone and spending some quality time with my beautiful daughter Isabella, who turned 13 today. I must admit that for the past 6 months I have been so absorbed in my baby making efforts that I forgot about how lucky I am to have my 2 beautiful children.
> 
> I sincerely hope each and everyone of you finds peace in whatever eventuates for you, as I have. It didn't turn out the way I thought it would, but we gave it a hell of a try and I am happy with that.
> 
> XXXXXXXXXXXXXXX

sorry to see you go without another one. Hope that you find true happiness in whatever you do.

Dawny - i wish i could give you my doctor but i dont think he travels to the UK for house calls:haha:


----------



## dawny690

:bfn: what a surprise NOT oh well demand answers time as still no :witch: from the last BO :cry: xxxx


----------



## Megg33k

zoefromsussex said:


> Please can you add me? I had a tfmr on 22nd March 2010 (our son George) and got bfp on 28th June 2010...fingers crossed and also good luck to everyone else x




bellascar said:


> Hi Everyone
> 
> Just want to say goodbye to you all and wish you all the very best in what ever comes your way. I had my 3rd miscarriage on 21st June, only 6 days after I got my BFP. Three in a row is enough for me and I have decided to throw in the towel. It's OK though....I seem to have toughened up after each m/c and I feel like it's time now for me to stop.....and my OH and I did say that we would try till my 44th Birthday....and that's tomorrow!
> 
> I am looking forward to not stressing out every month about everything from ovulation to asprin and progesterone and spending some quality time with my beautiful daughter Isabella, who turned 13 today. I must admit that for the past 6 months I have been so absorbed in my baby making efforts that I forgot about how lucky I am to have my 2 beautiful children.
> 
> I sincerely hope each and everyone of you finds peace in whatever eventuates for you, as I have. It didn't turn out the way I thought it would, but we gave it a hell of a try and I am happy with that.
> 
> XXXXXXXXXXXXXXX




stacey_ said:


> hey i'm a little unsure of exactly what to write but i had a mmc 19th of may.
> i am hoping to be pregnant atm but will let uno in the nxt wk or 2 x

To the 3 of you... I really have responses and will update... but I can't just yet. It will be a few hours! So, I haven't forgotten or ignored you... It just might take me a little bit! :hugs:



Amos2009 said:


> Well- let me tell you about my night. Today is my Mom and Dad's 50th Anniversary- he passed away 7 years ago, so I spent the day with her. It was great. Just some good Mother/Daughter time. My hubby picked up his 8 year old daughter and we decided to go skating. We skated and skated and skated. Then we went and got something to drink and sat down for a minute. Mark and Abby decided to go on back and start skating again but we had just bought drinks and the drinks couldn't be taken out of the concession area. So I stayed behind and held the drinks. Well, I decided I would throw the drinks away and walk on down to the rink. Mind you- this is a concrete floor in the concession area. There is one step down to get to the games area which then leads to the rink. As I started to step down the one step, my legs flew out from underneath me and I fell straight back and landed on the concrete step. Well, I was so embarrassed but some sweet kids came over and asked if I was ok and helped me up. So I started to skate on to the wall where the rink is, and I kept tripping. I was in pain and couldn't figure out why my feet weren't working. Soooo......I look down and I am missing the front set of wheels on my right skate!!!!! I couldn't see Mark and Abby to tell them what happened so I went and threw my skates back to the owner and said I just fell with these pieces of *****. Still in pain and in a panic mode I found Mark and Abby and said- I'm done. Told them what happened and he lifted up my shirt to see this HUGE bruise/scraped area right on my spine. To wrap up this story I was taken by ambulance to the hospital where they gave me X-rays to find out nothing was actually broken (thank God) but I have a very deep contusion. I thank my stars I didn't bust my head wide open on the stair or break my back. It could have been much worse (even though I am in quite a bit of pain now!)
> Here's my question- I do not have insurance since I lost my job. My husband tells me screw that, we won't need insurance because we are going to sue the skating rink since it was their neglect of equipment that made me fall. What do you guys think?
> Sorry for this long rant.....I am just on pain pills and wanted to get some advice from my lovely friends!!!!!
> 
> OH- let me add this last thing.....before we went skating Abby told me that her mother is pregnant AGAIN!!!! Gee- just what I wanted to hear

OMG! You really MUST be related to me! :hugs: More to respond with later!!! Long night... see journal! :dohh:



aussiettc said:


> Also law suits are costly and you'll need to have $$ to get the ball rolling. Hope that help, my advice is in the very least go and see a solicitor and find out if you have a case.

The only thing I can add is that it doesn't really work like that in the US. Lawyers here will likely give you a free consult, tell you if you have a case, and then offer to take their fee out of the winnings if you win and generally don't get paid if you lose. So, if they say you have a case, you probably do!


----------



## MissMaternal

Wow so many posts to catch up on!! And 82 :bfp:s!!!! Yayyyy!!
Congrats to all you lucky ladies!
Sorry for everyone who's recently suffered a loss :hugs: and welcome to the new faces :) 
Hope everyone is well, it's testing time for me in 5 days...eeekk... x


----------



## roonsma

bellascar said:


> Hi Everyone
> 
> Just want to say goodbye to you all and wish you all the very best in what ever comes your way. I had my 3rd miscarriage on 21st June, only 6 days after I got my BFP. Three in a row is enough for me and I have decided to throw in the towel. It's OK though....I seem to have toughened up after each m/c and I feel like it's time now for me to stop.....and my OH and I did say that we would try till my 44th Birthday....and that's tomorrow!
> 
> I am looking forward to not stressing out every month about everything from ovulation to asprin and progesterone and spending some quality time with my beautiful daughter Isabella, who turned 13 today. I must admit that for the past 6 months I have been so absorbed in my baby making efforts that I forgot about how lucky I am to have my 2 beautiful children.
> 
> I sincerely hope each and everyone of you finds peace in whatever eventuates for you, as I have. It didn't turn out the way I thought it would, but we gave it a hell of a try and I am happy with that.
> 
> XXXXXXXXXXXXXXX

All the best to you and your lovely Family Hun xx :hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

Zoe - Sorry for your loss, and congrats on your BFP! :hugs:

Bellascar - I'm SO sorry, honey! :hugs: Good luck to you and your family!

Stacey - I'm sorry, honey! :hugs: FX'd for when you test!

MissMaternal - EEK! So soon! FX'd hun! :hugs:


----------



## Tasha

Hey girls, not been in here in ages cos I have not been coping well with my latest lost last month, so congrats to all the bfp's and :hugs: to all those who have had losses or the witch has got.

It is three weeks, six days since my mc, and I tested this morning https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...ys-since-my-last-miscarriage.html#post6000033


----------



## Tulip

Wow Tasha congratulations! I shall cross everything for you xxx


----------



## LunaBean

Congrats!


----------



## MissMaternal

Congrats Tasha! :hugs: x


----------



## Mummytofour

Wowee! So many BFPs!!! You girls are doing us proud!!
Huge congrats to all the newly preggos and big hugs to all the ladies with new losses.
I tested BFN this morning, but as of cd24 today, the witch hasn't showed up, which must mean that my vit b complex is working!! Yay!
My cycles have been 24 days of late, so any lengthening is a bonus! That must sound really bizarre to all the ladies with mega cycles, sorry!!


----------



## Megg33k

OMG! Congrats, Tasha! :hugs:


----------



## Lawa

Well ladies 11dpo for me and I think I have IB at the moment! I will test in a few days! 

I lie will probably test tomorrow like I have been for the last 3 days lol


----------



## Megg33k

Woohoo! FX'd for you, Lawa! :hugs:


----------



## Amos2009

Congrats Tasha and fingers crossed Lawa!!!
Well, today is my anniversary and it looks like my husband is just going to act like it's just another day. No card, no happy anniversary nothing....I know he remembers because 1, it's on July 4th and 2, I gave him his card at midnight last night. Why are men so inconsiderate and insensitive sometimes???


----------



## Megg33k

Amos2009 said:


> Congrats Tasha and fingers crossed Lawa!!!
> Well, today is my anniversary and it looks like my husband is just going to act like it's just another day. No card, no happy anniversary nothing....I know he remembers because 1, it's on July 4th and 2, I gave him his card at midnight last night. Why are men so inconsiderate and insensitive sometimes???

WTF?!?! :hugs: That's not right! Want me to kick his ass? Happy Anniversary, Sis! Love you!


----------



## roonsma

Congratulations Tasha! :hugs:

Lawa, good luck Hun :thumbup:

Amos...MEN!!!! what can i say!! :flower:

Vickie, Africa and FD how you doing girlies?, still crapping myself so presuming you're pretty much the same, :hugs: to you all xxx


----------



## parkgirl

Congrats, Tasha!! 

FX for you Lawa

H&H 9 months to all the bfps and big hugs to those the witch got.


----------



## aussiettc

Yippy more BFP. congrats Tash


----------



## Lawa

Bah got ups this morning and I have got red blood. No cramps cervix shut at the moment so dont get your hopes up ladies


----------



## aussiettc

lawa - sorry about the blood fxed that its just IB

hope everyone is doing well and getiing everything they want.


----------



## jonnanne3

Congrats Tasha! :hugs: :happydance:


----------



## jonnanne3

I am so sorry Lawa! :hugs:


----------



## BizyBee

I wish I could keep up with you girls! :hugs: Hugs for the new members who have had losses and congrats to recent :bfp:'s!

I am still waiting for :witch: (coming up on 7 weeks) in order to start my IVF cycle. I am so ready to get moving.

Tasha darling, had you tested after the MC and seen your levels at zero before getting your positive yesterday? I ask because my HCG level took almost a month and a half after the MC to register as zero. I am praying this is a new bfp! xx


----------



## stacey_

BizyBee said:


> I wish I could keep up with you girls! :hugs: Hugs for the new members who have had losses and congrats to recent :bfp:'s!
> 
> I am still waiting for :witch: (coming up on 7 weeks) in order to start my IVF cycle. I am so ready to get moving.
> 
> Tasha darling, had you tested after the MC and seen your levels at zero before getting your positive yesterday? I ask because my HCG level took almost a month and a half after the MC to register as zero. I am praying this is a new bfp! xx

mine too.. have tested this wk and gotten a negative.. which i am happy about because it means when i get a positive then itll b a true os :D yay...


----------



## lynnb

:hi:

Have been reading some of this thread & you all seem so caring & supportive, please I can join you girls

Lynnb - June 2010 (1)

xx


----------



## Megg33k

Of course, Lynn! :hugs: Sorry about your loss, honey!


----------



## stacey_

lynnb said:


> :hi:
> 
> Have been reading some of this thread & you all seem so caring & supportive, please I can join you girls
> 
> Lynnb - June 2010 (1)
> 
> xx

sorry for your loss xx


----------



## padbrat

well had the appt and the scan... sonographer was very worried as my lining was extremely thick and she was convinced there was still something there... she mentioned molar pregnancy. Saw consultant straight after and he said it was all OK and don't worry. Still gave me a hcg test to be sure.

He said all our tests came back fine and that it was dumb bad luck.... yeah right... if I had a child and then 3 m/c I might accept that... but that is not the case for me. He said go ahead and try and he will see us in 2 months to make a plan!

WTF why hasn't he got a plan already???? 

I am soooo pissed off I couldn't come on here until now.


----------



## BizyBee

Welcome Lynn, sorry for your loss.

Stacey, glad HCG finally went down so you can get started again. Hope you see a line really soon. 

Padbrat, that's just a load of crap. I can't believe they are so nonchalant about it. Sorry! xx


----------



## aussiettc

Hi girls,
i've been in quite a funk lately and getting really angry at the world for my problems. I've even taken it out my my lovely DH and kids. I am quite upset at the situation (which now included the possibility of not ovulating again)at the moment but not at my loss iykwim. 
Anyway to cut a long story short i'm going away to visit a friend in the country for a few days to re-assess what i'm going to do next. so i'll see you in a few days possibly a week with my decision on whether i keep going or not.


----------



## sugartush08

Weeeeeee July 1st got my BFP!!!


----------



## Firedancer41

sugartush08 said:


> Weeeeeee July 1st got my BFP!!!

Congrats Sugartush!!


----------



## Megg33k

padbrat said:


> well had the appt and the scan... sonographer was very worried as my lining was extremely thick and she was convinced there was still something there... she mentioned molar pregnancy. Saw consultant straight after and he said it was all OK and don't worry. Still gave me a hcg test to be sure.
> 
> He said all our tests came back fine and that it was dumb bad luck.... yeah right... if I had a child and then 3 m/c I might accept that... but that is not the case for me. He said go ahead and try and he will see us in 2 months to make a plan!
> 
> WTF why hasn't he got a plan already????
> 
> I am soooo pissed off I couldn't come on here until now.

That's awful! :growlmad: I'm SO sorry!!! :hugs:



aussiettc said:


> Hi girls,
> i've been in quite a funk lately and getting really angry at the world for my problems. I've even taken it out my my lovely DH and kids. I am quite upset at the situation (which now included the possibility of not ovulating again)at the moment but not at my loss iykwim.
> Anyway to cut a long story short i'm going away to visit a friend in the country for a few days to re-assess what i'm going to do next. so i'll see you in a few days possibly a week with my decision on whether i keep going or not.

Take all the time you need! :hugs: I'll miss you while you're away though!



sugartush08 said:


> Weeeeeee July 1st got my BFP!!!

Woohoo! :hugs: Congrats!!! :yipee:


----------



## lynnb

sugartush08 said:


> Weeeeeee July 1st got my BFP!!!

Congratulations

xx


----------



## Amos2009

Padbrat- I have been worried about you. Bad luck? Bad luck? How the ***** can they say it's bad luck after that many losses?????? I am SO angry for you. Did they do more tests? Do you know which ones they did?


----------



## Tasha

Congrats sugartush.

Welcome Lynn, sorry for your loss :hugs:

padbrat could you go back and maybe demand tests now? Or see someone else?

aussiettc, I hope the break helps you to decide and it is relaxing :hugs:

BizyBee, yes my levels went down really quickly, thanks hun :kiss:


----------



## Megg33k

I've been staaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaalking! Look at our new number! :yipee:

Congrats to:

danielle1987 - BFP Jun 23
wish2bmama - BFP May 30
Niffycat - BFP Jan 22(?) [I missed this one in the very beginning]
julie_h - BFP Jun 17
kazimotto - BFP May 29
sugartush09 - BFP Jul 1

Condolences to:

Jasa1911 who had a loss that we missed in May
hoping:) who just lost her twins :cry:


----------



## Rainbowpea

Woah 90! Congratulations to all the bfps and :hugs: to the girls with losses. Xx


----------



## LunaBean

90! Jeeeez!!!!


----------



## Tulip

Oh no no no hoping :cry: xxxxxxx

Congrats to all the new BFPs - we'll hit 100 soon! xx


----------



## Vickieh1981

roonsma said:


> Congratulations Tasha! :hugs:
> 
> Lawa, good luck Hun :thumbup:
> 
> Amos...MEN!!!! what can i say!! :flower:
> 
> Vickie, Africa and FD how you doing girlies?, still crapping myself so presuming you're pretty much the same, :hugs: to you all xxx

Well I'm not too bad. Shitting myself obviously - I so don't want to lose again. My tests are getting darker and I got a 2-3 on the digi yesterday. Paid today to have private hcg tests done to see if I can put my mind at ease (please God be nice and high) and I booked my first scan at the epu for the 19th when I would be 6+3 (Just praying that I get that far and that everything is okay)



Lawa said:


> Bah got ups this morning and I have got red blood. No cramps cervix shut at the moment so dont get your hopes up ladies

I'm sorry hun. 



lynnb said:


> :hi:
> 
> Have been reading some of this thread & you all seem so caring & supportive, please I can join you girls
> 
> Lynnb - June 2010 (1)
> 
> xx

Sorry for your loss - welcome to the thread and I wish you a speedy bfp.



padbrat said:


> well had the appt and the scan... sonographer was very worried as my lining was extremely thick and she was convinced there was still something there... she mentioned molar pregnancy. Saw consultant straight after and he said it was all OK and don't worry. Still gave me a hcg test to be sure.
> 
> He said all our tests came back fine and that it was dumb bad luck.... yeah right... if I had a child and then 3 m/c I might accept that... but that is not the case for me. He said go ahead and try and he will see us in 2 months to make a plan!
> 
> WTF why hasn't he got a plan already????
> 
> I am soooo pissed off I couldn't come on here until now.

I'm sorry you didn't get the answers you wanted :hug:



aussiettc said:


> Hi girls,
> i've been in quite a funk lately and getting really angry at the world for my problems. I've even taken it out my my lovely DH and kids. I am quite upset at the situation (which now included the possibility of not ovulating again)at the moment but not at my loss iykwim.
> Anyway to cut a long story short i'm going away to visit a friend in the country for a few days to re-assess what i'm going to do next. so i'll see you in a few days possibly a week with my decision on whether i keep going or not.

I'm sorry hun. I hope you come to a decision you are at peace with.



sugartush08 said:


> Weeeeeee July 1st got my BFP!!!

Congratulations!!



Megg33k said:


> I've been staaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaalking! Look at our new number! :yipee:
> 
> Congrats to:
> 
> danielle1987 - BFP Jun 23
> wish2bmama - BFP May 30
> Niffycat - BFP Jan 22(?) [I missed this one in the very beginning]
> julie_h - BFP Jun 17
> kazimotto - BFP May 29
> sugartush09 - BFP Jul 1
> 
> Condolences to:
> 
> Jasa1911 who had a loss that we missed in May
> hoping:) who just lost her twins :cry:

Wow I wondered how we were suddenly up to 90. I'm sorry hoping. x


----------



## dawny690

Oh no hoping so sorry sweetheart :hugs: congrats to everyone else :yipee: xxxx


----------



## BizyBee

:hugs: to hoping.

Congrats sugartush! xx

We'll miss you aussie.

Tasha, that's great news!

Megg, you're awesome. Thanks for stalking. 
Congrats to those she found with a recent bfp!


----------



## impatient1

Love the rising number! Can't wait to see it hit 100 very soon!


----------



## roonsma

lynnb said:


> :hi:
> 
> Have been reading some of this thread & you all seem so caring & supportive, please I can join you girls
> 
> Lynnb - June 2010 (1)
> 
> xx

Your welcome here, Sorry for your loss xx



sugartush08 said:


> Weeeeeee July 1st got my BFP!!!


YAY!! Congratulations xx:happydance:


padbrat said:


> well had the appt and the scan... sonographer was very worried as my lining was extremely thick and she was convinced there was still something there... she mentioned molar pregnancy. Saw consultant straight after and he said it was all OK and don't worry. Still gave me a hcg test to be sure.
> 
> He said all our tests came back fine and that it was dumb bad luck.... yeah right... if I had a child and then 3 m/c I might accept that... but that is not the case for me. He said go ahead and try and he will see us in 2 months to make a plan!
> 
> WTF why hasn't he got a plan already????
> 
> I am soooo pissed off I couldn't come on here until now.

They really don't get it do they???:hugs:


----------



## roonsma

Hi Vicky, I know theres not much that i can say to make you feel better Hun, its a terrible situation, but i'm sure it'll all be fine, getting 2-3 weeks is a big positive and i'm sure your bloods will be great xx

I'm getting really bad cramping still, so bad last night it was just like before my AF starts, like that pain that you know is def AF starting. When i woke this morning and still no bleeding i couldn't believe it, I've been a bit of a wreck today with it all.
Had bloods drawn today and will again on Thurs to see whats what. Good news is i got 2-3 weeks on a digi so that gave me a tiny bit of hope.

Hi to all, hope to hear from you soon Aussie

xxx


----------



## Dazed

YAY!!!! 90! I hope I get to be 90something. AF has temporarily gone AWOL. Pretty sure I ovulated late due to some constant pain I was having. Not trying to get my hopes up at the moment. Hope the rest of you girls are doing well.


----------



## Megg33k

Dazed... I'm hoping to join you in that 90-something! I'm game! :) Let's get magenta dates to the left of our names!!! :hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

Btw...

90 :bfp: and 102 waiting impatiently! That's not bad... Only been 5.5 months!

Question... The girls whop posted once or twice and then literally vanished from the website (MONTHS AGO)... Do I keep them up there with it bringing our stats down (since I have no way to know if they got a BFP)? Or do I remove them since they've literally never come back to BnB at all?


----------



## roonsma

Its your call Megg, i don't mind- I'm sure if they come back we can explain xx


----------



## Amos2009

I agree with Roonsma.....IF they come back, we can re-add them!


----------



## dawny690

I agree xxxx


----------



## roonsma

Dawny!! Did you finally find Mr very nice Doc??:hugs:


----------



## dawny690

I didnt get round to it today wasnt very well yesterday at work so slept late today and wasnt really in the mood for a fight so will more than likely be friday now as have night shifts at work the next few days :(


----------



## roonsma

Ok Dawny, hope your ok, keep us posted on how you get on xx :hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

Okay... I'm going to later on tonight then... There's several who only posted maybe once or twice on the whole site... and the last post was asking to be added to this thread with no further activity on the account. It just seems silly that we have some low % some months because we can't determine if the ladies who disappeared ever got their BFP! Although, I would like to wish them all luck... even if they aren't here to see it!


----------



## dawny690

Thanks rach feel better today just wasnt in mood for a fight with doctors today xxxx


----------



## roonsma

dawny690 said:


> Thanks rach feel better today just wasnt in mood for a fight with doctors today xxxx

It really shouldn't be that way Hun, surely a BFP thats now a BFN with no AF is cause for concern??

Good luck xx


----------



## dawny690

roonsma said:


> dawny690 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks rach feel better today just wasnt in mood for a fight with doctors today xxxx
> 
> It really shouldn't be that way Hun, surely a BFP thats now a BFN with no AF is cause for concern??
> 
> Good luck xxClick to expand...

Not with the horid doctor it isnt :cry: lets hope I can get a nice one soon xxxx


----------



## Mummytofour

Hi girls! Please don't remove me megg!! LOL!
I've been a bit MIA the last few days as been running to Edinburgh with my ten year old daughter to have xrays and today for an MRI. Just waiting on the neurologists feedback then a date for her op. At least the other kids got to play on the park at the meadows and I got a posh coffee from a superb deli!! LOL!!
Trying really hard to keep up with this thread but it moves SO fast! I am mostly over in the golden oldies section but do check in when I can.

ATM I managed to lengthen my LP by one day, so yay! Going to try SI this month and if that doesn't work then I'm going to do what Aussie is doing and have a long hard think about what direction to go in next. I can't carry on like this, living my life in two week intervals. It's not fair on my other kids or my DH and it's driving me crazy.

Going on hols to the US soon, so that will be cool and a total chillout and pig out knowing me!!!!

Take care ladies and good luck to all!!


----------



## roonsma

dawny690 said:


> roonsma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dawny690 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks rach feel better today just wasnt in mood for a fight with doctors today xxxx
> 
> It really shouldn't be that way Hun, surely a BFP thats now a BFN with no AF is cause for concern??
> 
> Good luck xxClick to expand...
> 
> Not with the horid doctor it isnt :cry: lets hope I can get a nice one soon xxxxClick to expand...

Awww Dawny i'm so sorry Hun xx :hugs:


----------



## dawny690

Its not your fault hun xxxx


----------



## Megg33k

Mummytofour said:


> Hi girls! Please don't remove me megg!! LOL!
> I've been a bit MIA the last few days as been running to Edinburgh with my ten year old daughter to have xrays and today for an MRI. Just waiting on the neurologists feedback then a date for her op. At least the other kids got to play on the park at the meadows and I got a posh coffee from a superb deli!! LOL!!
> Trying really hard to keep up with this thread but it moves SO fast! I am mostly over in the golden oldies section but do check in when I can.
> 
> ATM I managed to lengthen my LP by one day, so yay! Going to try SI this month and if that doesn't work then I'm going to do what Aussie is doing and have a long hard think about what direction to go in next. I can't carry on like this, living my life in two week intervals. It's not fair on my other kids or my DH and it's driving me crazy.
> 
> Going on hols to the US soon, so that will be cool and a total chillout and pig out knowing me!!!!
> 
> Take care ladies and good luck to all!!

Not you, lovely!!! Silly girl! I'm mean people who have maybe 1-10 TOTAL posts on BnB and the last was like 3-5 months ago! I know who you are... :dohh:


----------



## maaybe2010

Hiya hun O:)

Lost our angel in June.
Was our first :flower:

xx


----------



## Megg33k

Adding you now. :hugs: So sorry about your loss, sweetie!


----------



## roonsma

I know Dawny but i'm so frustrated for you!!! You need to move on and how can you with this hanging over you? I know how dismissive Docs can be and it makes me mad!! Good luck Hun xxx

:hugs:


----------



## lynnb

maaybe2010 said:


> Hiya hun O:)
> 
> Lost our angel in June.
> Was our first :flower:
> 
> xx

Sorry for your loss :hugs:

xx


----------



## BizyBee

Welcome maaybe2010. So sorry for your loss. xx


----------



## parkgirl

Welcome Maaybe2010. So sorry for your loss. :hugs:


----------



## maaybe2010

Thanks ladies :hugs:

xx


----------



## Dazed

Megg33k said:


> Dazed... I'm hoping to join you in that 90-something! I'm game! :) Let's get magenta dates to the left of our names!!! :hugs:

Haha... that would be nice but then the entire list would be magenta LOL!!


----------



## EpdTTC

I'm still here girls...been a lurker the past couple of months after my last loss in April...Sorry...I have been with you in spirit and keeping up with the thread...always sending my silent congrats and condolences...and lots of good energy and baby dust. I just got back to trying this month...currently 10 dpo. If BFN, then back to IUI next month. This is the first cycle of trying that I have actually had a calm Hakuna Matata attitude. I can't believe I haven't tested already. So unlike me! I'm going to try and hold out and see if AF starts to show by Friday, if not, I'll probably test. Thanks for keeping me on the list and for not thinking I'm a flake for needing some time away.
EPD


----------



## prgirl_cesca

I'm still here lurking. Maybe update that I had another miscarriage since I posted on here? So I now have two angels.


----------



## Megg33k

EpdTTC said:


> I'm still here girls...been a lurker the past couple of months after my last loss in April...Sorry...I have been with you in spirit and keeping up with the thread...always sending my silent congrats and condolences...and lots of good energy and baby dust. I just got back to trying this month...currently 10 dpo. If BFN, then back to IUI next month. This is the first cycle of trying that I have actually had a calm Hakuna Matata attitude. I can't believe I haven't tested already. So unlike me! I'm going to try and hold out and see if AF starts to show by Friday, if not, I'll probably test. Thanks for keeping me on the list and for not thinking I'm a flake for needing some time away.
> EPD

Needing time away is totally normal! :hugs: I actually went on a bit of a search for you when I was checking through the list because you'd been so quiet. I'm glad you're okay! :hugs:


----------



## blondee

91 BFPs?? Ladies, we are on a roll!! Congrats to all!!

Am just gonna stalk back to the front page and see who all the lucky ladies are...

It looks like the magic 100 is just around the corner!! YAY!!!!

Michelle XX


----------



## Megg33k

I would actually be more than happy to take position 100! So, if we could make that happen! LOL


----------



## roonsma

Megg33k said:


> I would actually be more than happy to take position 100! So, if we could make that happen! LOL

Theres a place for you hun, just you wait and see!! xx:thumbup:


----------



## Megg33k

roonsma said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> I would actually be more than happy to take position 100! So, if we could make that happen! LOL
> 
> Theres a place for you hun, just you wait and see!! xx:thumbup:Click to expand...

Ooh... Waiting! I'm good at that... Lots of practice! LOL


----------



## hb1

OMG - that's a massive number of bfp's :yipee: congratulations everyone!

hx


----------



## Amos2009

Question everyone- how many DPO do you usually have creamy CM? I am 7 DPO and I am still having lots of it. I know I'm not pg, so it's unusual for me to have this much so far after ovulation....???

Congrats to the new BFP's!!!!


----------



## Megg33k

They can live for 5 days! You coooooooooooooould be! :winkwink:

*hides to avoid being hit*


----------



## Amos2009

I know, but FF moved my ovulation so.........not happenin!


----------



## Megg33k

Damn! Maybe 1 lived for 6 days? LOL


----------



## Amos2009

HAHAHA.....don't inflate his ego anymore than it already is LOL


----------



## Megg33k

Okay... Okay! But, I'm not giving up until AF shows!


----------



## Amos2009

Well, well, well, well......ummmm......ok! My appt is tomorrow btw------EEK!!!
Are you getting in some BD time since you are about to ov???


----------



## Megg33k

EEK! :yipee:

Of course! I took advantage of him yesterday during his lunch hour. Will get some more in tonight.... but still don't think I'm about to ov! BOO!


----------



## Amos2009

Good girl!! Get it while the getttin's good :happydance:

Maybe you won't ov, BUT MAYBE YOU WILL!!! PMA girlfriend :hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

I'm not very PMA-y right now! How do I stop believing it won't happen when everything tells me that its not going to?


----------



## Amos2009

What is "everything"?


----------



## Megg33k

"everything" = lack of ovary pain, lack of ANY CM, awful feeling I can't shake

And that doesn't take into consideration that my temps have been at my normal post-O levels all cycle, AF was barely even a period, and my boobs never stopped hurting after AF showed the way they usually do. It all points to something being "off" about this... and I don't think its good!


----------



## Amos2009

Well- you do know your body best so I won't even try and go against all that. But then again, just when we think we know our bodies and their every move- BOOM- they go and change something just to keep us on our toes!!!!


----------



## Megg33k

That's true! Maybe I work differently after 2 losses? I mean, all seemed normal after the 1st... but maybe the 2nd made things wonky! :(


----------



## Amos2009

I know my body has changed a lot since my losses....so I think it's definitely possible!!


----------



## Megg33k

Hmm... How so? Examples might make me feel better! LOL


----------



## Amos2009

Well- 2 for sure (and it's TMI so weak stomachs turn away lol) Gosh....I'm almost embarrassed saying this one! My natural "scent" has changed. And I have almost no lubricant when I am trying to get my freak on. My hormones make me feel like I am PMS'ing all month long. I used to only feel that way every other month or so during my period, but now it's all the time. My periods are not the same either. They are now very short, light and pretty much pain free. Those are a few examples...


----------



## Megg33k

OMG! I don't know about the scent one... but the others sound JUST LIKE ME! I definitely feel like I'm PMS'ing all the freaking time... and I never had PMS!!! :hissy: I get way overly emotional and cry at the stupidest stuff. I have NO CM... which is making me angry. And, my periods have also been super freaking light and really, really short! WTF? So, are the changes okay? I mean, does it mean that there's something screwed up from the losses still? Or is it just "one of those things" and probably won't ever go back to normal? Also, my hair went really greasy with the first pregnancy and stayed that way after the loss. With the 2nd, it went back to normal and has stayed normal. WTF?


----------



## Amos2009

You're asking ME if it's normal? :haha::haha::haha:

I am going to mention it to the doc tomorrow so I will let you know what she says about that. I have heard that as you age (of course that's not what's happening with you) your body and cycle does change. But I think that's when you get up to my age!! 

As far as PMS- I am hoping that is why I want to scream and run away right now having to deal with my stepdaughter....


----------



## Megg33k

I'm sure its not helping! There's also a truckload of psychological stuff that would explain why its hard to deal with your stepdaughter too. But, I won't go into all of it. Just know that its perfectly normal... and sort of should be expected! :hugs: I'm anxious to know what your doc says!

P.S. The tarot cards that were mean to you keep being extra nice to me! :wacko: I asked about ovulation/pregnancy and got this:

Page of Pentacles 

Briefly: You may be on the receiving end of some really good news within about one month.


----------



## EpdTTC

Thanks Megg, that is so sweet!


----------



## Amos2009

Megg33k said:


> I'm sure its not helping! There's also a truckload of psychological stuff that would explain why its hard to deal with your stepdaughter too. But, I won't go into all of it. Just know that its perfectly normal... and sort of should be expected! :hugs: I'm anxious to know what your doc says!
> 
> P.S. The tarot cards that were mean to you keep being extra nice to me! :wacko: I asked about ovulation/pregnancy and got this:
> 
> Page of Pentacles
> 
> Briefly: You may be on the receiving end of some really good news within about one month.

See.....you WILL ovulate and you WILL have a baby!!


----------



## Megg33k

Amos2009 said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> I'm sure its not helping! There's also a truckload of psychological stuff that would explain why its hard to deal with your stepdaughter too. But, I won't go into all of it. Just know that its perfectly normal... and sort of should be expected! :hugs: I'm anxious to know what your doc says!
> 
> P.S. The tarot cards that were mean to you keep being extra nice to me! :wacko: I asked about ovulation/pregnancy and got this:
> 
> Page of Pentacles
> 
> Briefly: You may be on the receiving end of some really good news within about one month.
> 
> See.....you WILL ovulate and you WILL have a baby!!Click to expand...

But the cards were mean to you! :( If I don't believe whatever they said to you, why should I believe what they say to me? How bad was your reading?

P.S. I just did one while explicitly thinking of you:

Justice 

Briefly: The time has come to reflect on the choices you have made along the way. This card shows that wrongs will be put right.

Full Meaning: Whatever your past has brought to you, the time has come to reflect on the choices you have made along the way. Perhaps there were things you would rather not have done, and your are planning now to make amends for anything you would like to clear up once and for all. If there have been some people who have crossed you and brought you distress, you are now wise and mature enough to deal with it in an intelligent and abstract way. Your thoughts are on making things better and improving your relationships. If you have to go to a court of law around this time, the final decision will be one that is fair to you. This card shows that wrongs will be put right. You can assist this process by addressing those issues that had caused friction and pain in your life and make some headway towards a more harmonious relationship with those closest to you.

Getting very interesting results when doing them while thinking of other people. When thinking of Kevin, I got a card that very much echoes what his have been saying. When I thought of my gay friend (who often says the wrong thing without meaning to), I got a card that says if it is not me or my husband, it is likely the husband of one of my best friends. He's single and really looking for the right guy. So, maybe he's going to find him soon! Either way... Both cards really related to the person I was thinking of!


----------



## padbrat

Amos2009 said:


> Padbrat- I have been worried about you. Bad luck? Bad luck? How the ***** can they say it's bad luck after that many losses?????? I am SO angry for you. Did they do more tests? Do you know which ones they did?

Hi Amos...

He didn't tell me how many tests they did... he mentioned that I don't have sticky blood, lupus and my FSH is fine ... apparently my body is taking egg making in its stride... and that was it...

Oh yeah and that very thick womb lining that the sonosgrapher was so worried about has transformed into the AF from hell...hence why I have been MIA... it is horrendous.

Megg do a tarot thingy for me! 

All the lovely BFP :happydance:

all the losses... so sorry:cry:

I will get my act together guys, I promise...


----------



## Amos2009

Ok....the court thing kind of freaks me out. We are planning on suing the skating rink for my injuries Friday night!!!
I choose to believe YOUR readings!!!!!


----------



## Megg33k

padbrat said:


> Amos2009 said:
> 
> 
> Padbrat- I have been worried about you. Bad luck? Bad luck? How the ***** can they say it's bad luck after that many losses?????? I am SO angry for you. Did they do more tests? Do you know which ones they did?
> 
> Hi Amos...
> 
> He didn't tell me how many tests they did... he mentioned that I don't have sticky blood, lupus and my FSH is fine ... apparently my body is taking egg making in its stride... and that was it...
> 
> Oh yeah and that very thick womb lining that the sonosgrapher was so worried about has transformed into the AF from hell...hence why I have been MIA... it is horrendous.
> 
> Megg do a tarot thingy for me!
> 
> All the lovely BFP :happydance:
> 
> all the losses... so sorry:cry:
> 
> I will get my act together guys, I promise...Click to expand...

Done! It didn't take me nearly as long to find your card as it did to find others' cards! I think it sounds pretty positive! :)

Ace of Wands 

Briefly: Perhaps a move interstate or overseas. Life is about to flourish and grow in more ways than you can imagine. 

Full Meaning: This a beautiful card to just look at. On it is a hand reaching out from the sky holding a branch that is sprouting green leaves. This is very symbolic of a new life. You may be about to uproot yourself and move to a totally different location. You could even move interstate or overseas. Life is about to flourish and grow in more ways than you can imagine. There could very well be mountains nearby in the place you are planning on moving to. The sky is blue and the world is your oyster. 
Now is the most favourable time to consider what possibilities lay ahead. A business venture may be undertaken now that builds a solid and secure future for you and your family. Take the initiative and move into new territory, for the old has little to offer, whereas the new is fresh and inspiring to you. 
If there is a proposition is put to you in the near future it would be potentially prosperous and the likelihood of producing all the things your life needs.



Amos2009 said:


> Ok....the court thing kind of freaks me out. We are planning on suing the skating rink for my injuries Friday night!!!
> I choose to believe YOUR readings!!!!!

Ooh! Wow! That's cool! At least you know it will be a fair ruling! :hugs: Yay for believing MY readings! This is the only website that I've actually felt in tune with. Most of them aren't so good... but this one seems to have good energy!


----------



## mushmouth

hiya girs - congrats to ALL the NFPs - this is a lucky thread eh? and massive:hugs: to everyone

Megg - your tarots sound goooooood!!!

I tested super early yesterday at 9dpo and I have two lines on a FRER!I had two faint line on my IC this morning so I'm going to call if my BFP. Please PLEASE God let it stick. 

I'm kinda regretting testing before AF was due as now I feel its the longest wait ever (she's due sunday)

:dust:


----------



## lynnb

mushmouth said:


> hiya girs - congrats to ALL the NFPs - this is a lucky thread eh? and massive:hugs: to everyone
> 
> Megg - your tarots sound goooooood!!!
> 
> I tested super early yesterday at 9dpo and I have two lines on a FRER!I had two faint line on my IC this morning so I'm going to call if my BFP. Please PLEASE God let it stick.
> 
> I'm kinda regretting testing before AF was due as now I feel its the longest wait ever (she's due sunday)
> 
> :dust:

FX'd for you, hope AF doesn't show


----------



## Megg33k

mushmouth said:


> hiya girs - congrats to ALL the NFPs - this is a lucky thread eh? and massive:hugs: to everyone
> 
> Megg - your tarots sound goooooood!!!
> 
> I tested super early yesterday at 9dpo and I have two lines on a FRER!I had two faint line on my IC this morning so I'm going to call if my BFP. Please PLEASE God let it stick.
> 
> I'm kinda regretting testing before AF was due as now I feel its the longest wait ever (she's due sunday)
> 
> :dust:

Thanks! :)

OMG! CONGRATS! :hugs: Woohoo!!! :yipee:


----------



## SmileyShazza

I have been a little absent on this thread recently but thought I should pop my head in to say that I have done 5 tests and am really pleased to have got my bfp on our 7th cycle of trying after our MMC.

It's very early days but am thinking positively and keeping everything crossed that this is a sticky one.

Good luck to everyone ttc - it can feel like a long slog but please stick with it ladies. I wasn't expecting this at all this month it has just totally crept up on me.


----------



## cla

congrats on all the new:bfp: i cant believe how many there are:happydance:


----------



## debgreasby

Congrats Shazza x


----------



## Vickieh1981

mushmouth said:


> hiya girs - congrats to ALL the NFPs - this is a lucky thread eh? and massive:hugs: to everyone
> 
> Megg - your tarots sound goooooood!!!
> 
> I tested super early yesterday at 9dpo and I have two lines on a FRER!I had two faint line on my IC this morning so I'm going to call if my BFP. Please PLEASE God let it stick.
> 
> I'm kinda regretting testing before AF was due as now I feel its the longest wait ever (she's due sunday)
> 
> :dust:




SmileyShazza said:


> I have been a little absent on this thread recently but thought I should pop my head in to say that I have done 5 tests and am really pleased to have got my bfp on our 7th cycle of trying after our MMC.
> 
> It's very early days but am thinking positively and keeping everything crossed that this is a sticky one.
> 
> Good luck to everyone ttc - it can feel like a long slog but please stick with it ladies. I wasn't expecting this at all this month it has just totally crept up on me.

YEY Huge congratulations to both of you xxx


----------



## jonnanne3

I leave for a few days and come back to 93 :bfp:'s!!!!!!!!!!!!! That is great!!!!!!! Congrats to all of our :bfp:'s 
Welcome to all the new ladies and I am sorry for your losses. :hugs:
Megg, can you do a spread for me? What do you need me to do? I can pm you any information you may need. 
As far as I am concerned, I am PMSing so bad right now. I talked to our FS the other day and I think we are going to try and do the injectibles this next cycle. It is a little more expensive than the Femara, but I hope it will be worth it. 
I hope everyone will have a great day! :hugs:


----------



## roonsma

Congrats Smiley and Mushmouth!! :happydance:


----------



## Firedancer41

Congrats Mush and Smiley!!!


----------



## Amos2009

Congrats Shazza and Mush!!!


----------



## babywanted73

Congrats to the new BFPS!! Vickie, heart tree, africaqueen, rainbowpea, SmileyShazza and firedancer to name a few:)


----------



## jonnanne3

I didn't see yours Firedancer! I am sorry I missed that one! Congratulations! :hugs: :happydance:


----------



## dawny690

Congrats shazza and mush xxxx


----------



## mushmouth

Thank you all so much! Contests smiley!!!!

:hugs::dust:


----------



## impatient1

Congrats to all the new :fbp:


----------



## Megg33k

SmileyShazza said:


> I have been a little absent on this thread recently but thought I should pop my head in to say that I have done 5 tests and am really pleased to have got my bfp on our 7th cycle of trying after our MMC.
> 
> It's very early days but am thinking positively and keeping everything crossed that this is a sticky one.
> 
> Good luck to everyone ttc - it can feel like a long slog but please stick with it ladies. I wasn't expecting this at all this month it has just totally crept up on me.

Congrats again, sweetie! :hugs:



jonnanne3 said:


> I leave for a few days and come back to 93 :bfp:'s!!!!!!!!!!!!! That is great!!!!!!! Congrats to all of our :bfp:'s
> Welcome to all the new ladies and I am sorry for your losses. :hugs:
> Megg, can you do a spread for me? What do you need me to do? I can pm you any information you may need.
> As far as I am concerned, I am PMSing so bad right now. I talked to our FS the other day and I think we are going to try and do the injectibles this next cycle. It is a little more expensive than the Femara, but I hope it will be worth it.
> I hope everyone will have a great day! :hugs:

Did you want me to pull more than one card for you? Are you interested in any specific spread? I don't really need any info. All I've been doing is thinking about the person when I pull the cards! I certainly don't mind doing it... Its fun! :hugs:


----------



## dawny690

Do me too please megg on pregnancy and as many cards as you think is best xxxx


----------



## jonnanne3

Megg33k said:


> SmileyShazza said:
> 
> 
> I have been a little absent on this thread recently but thought I should pop my head in to say that I have done 5 tests and am really pleased to have got my bfp on our 7th cycle of trying after our MMC.
> 
> It's very early days but am thinking positively and keeping everything crossed that this is a sticky one.
> 
> Good luck to everyone ttc - it can feel like a long slog but please stick with it ladies. I wasn't expecting this at all this month it has just totally crept up on me.
> 
> Congrats again, sweetie! :hugs:
> 
> 
> 
> jonnanne3 said:
> 
> 
> I leave for a few days and come back to 93 :bfp:'s!!!!!!!!!!!!! That is great!!!!!!! Congrats to all of our :bfp:'s
> Welcome to all the new ladies and I am sorry for your losses. :hugs:
> Megg, can you do a spread for me? What do you need me to do? I can pm you any information you may need.
> As far as I am concerned, I am PMSing so bad right now. I talked to our FS the other day and I think we are going to try and do the injectibles this next cycle. It is a little more expensive than the Femara, but I hope it will be worth it.
> I hope everyone will have a great day! :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Did you want me to pull more than one card for you? Are you interested in any specific spread? I don't really need any info. All I've been doing is thinking about the person when I pull the cards! I certainly don't mind doing it... Its fun! :hugs:Click to expand...

Same as what Dawn said. Thanks again Meg.


----------



## jonnanne3

Well I did the deed. I just ordered my injectables! They were expensive! The Follistem for 3 viles was $523.50 and then the Ovidrel (trigger shot) was $89.72. Bringing my total $613.22! I pray this does the job! Please keep us in your thoughts and prayers. I think this will be our last big shot as we have spent so much already. I just don't know how much more we can dip into our pockets without them just completely falling through!


----------



## dawny690

Jo I pray and hope that works for you and you get a sticky :baby: xxxx


----------



## Megg33k

dawny690 said:


> Do me too please megg on pregnancy and as many cards as you think is best xxxx

3 card tarot

Spoiler
*Situation As It Is*

Six of Pentacles 

Briefly: Some financial assistance that will change the course of your destiny if you act wisely.

Full Meaning: The picture on this card shows a good looking man, very rugged up against the bitter cold, as it must be the Winter season at the time. He holds a coin in his right hand and is in the process of giving it to those who ask. There are two hands outstretched in front of him which are the hands of those in need of some financial assistance. In his left hand he holds a set of scales to balance out who receives the assistance. In the background behind him are six large pentacles, or coins, that show his wealth. If you are the person in the picture you have come a long way and are not in the position of being able to help those around you. If you are not the person in the picture, then you will seen be on the receiving end of some financial assistance that will change the course of your destiny if you act wisely. If you invest your money with prudence you may one day end up as financially secure as the one who helped you in the first place. The number six may be significant in respect to the amount received. As this number is also connected to the planet Venus, there may also be some loving encounter or experience that gives you a new outlook on life.

*Course of Action to be Taken*

Four of Cups

Briefly: An offer should be considered.

Full Meaning: The picture on this card shows a hand holding a cup and this is reaching out from a cloud and presenting the cup to a person who is surrounded by leaves and there is a hill in the background and many trees. There are three cups full of liquid in the foreground. This can represent an offer to be considered. Sometimes it can symbolise that the person is reluctant to accept any offers. However, the wise person should at least investigate what is being presented, rather than dismissing it without knowing all the facts. Something can arise out of the blue and be a surprise. If you happen to notice that your circumstances may alter quite significantly if you take up some new direction, then proceed with assurance that this is the right path for you at this point in time.

*New Situation that will Evolve*

The Empress

Briefly: A woman of position, power and authority. It may be expressed in the home or as head of a business empire. She is commanding and forthright. She makes wise choices based on all the information she can gather. This can also mean that you are entering a time of prosperity and abundance. Good luck and opportunities may literally just drop in your lap.

Full Meaning:

This woman has a position of power and authority. It may be expressed in the home or as head of a business empire. She is commanding and forthright. She makes wise choices based on all the information she can gather. She is the eternal mother. Her maternal instincts are exceptionally well developed and she may play the "mothering" role in various aspects of her life. She "likes" to look after people, it comes naturally to her.

She is the nurturer and the provider. She is sensitive and understanding, gentle and compassionate. She has a soft heart and is always at the ready when needed or if there is an emergency. She loves to feel needed. She is highly intuitive, romantic, and emotional. She is easily moved to tears, yet is mature in her outlook. She is strong, warm and affectionate. Giving hugs is her forte. Her passion is looking after people and their needs. Her soul has been directed to the caring of humanity. The roles she could involve herself in are mother, nurturer, counsellor, adviser, or in charge of any industry involved with humanitarian or charitable functions such as orphanages, whether large or small.

She is the one who guides and instructs and cares for anyone who asks. This gives her enormous emotional fulfilment and Satisfaction. The Empress is generous and kind hearted. She is incredibly resourceful and has learnt the skills along the way to build her own nest egg. In her prime and the latter part of her life she will have abundance and comforts.

Her home decorating tastes become more luxurious as she gets older. In the meantime she focuses on making her home warm and welcoming. She is ever ready to make anyone a cup of tea and help them relax and unwind.

This woman cares about her appearance and may fuss over her hair, clothes and/or makeup. She likes to be pampered and may go to great lengths to achieve this, whether soaking in a bath, having massages, facials etc. She would like the good things in life, good food, good wine and plenty of socialising. Dinner by candlelight would be the way she would prefer to have her meals, with good company and conversation.

The Empress is also practical and logical in her outlook and generally tends to stick to her decisions after careful consideration. She can be analytical, but not to the point of taking too long to make up her mind.

She is the kind of person you can take your troubles to and she will listen carefully and compassionately to your woes. Her advice, when sought, is wise and well thought out. She does not offer advice unless asked as she knows only too well that people may only want someone to talk to, to air their feelings with and that may be all they really need.

She may have gifts in the arts or she could love sewing, knitting or other needlework as she enjoys making beautiful yet practical items. She may dabble in various hobbies until she finds the one or two which she enjoys the most. She probably has very soft hands, despite always keeping them busy. She likes to hug people and make them feel wanted.

If this card represents some elements of yourself yet you are still quite young, you can look forward to a lovely future as you grow into becoming the Empress. Your life will prosper and you will get most of your needs met, yet give out an abundance of love and caring to many others over the years.

If you are not the Empress, then this person is either a close friend or relative, or you are just about to meet her. She will welcome you on first meeting as if you are already old friends. If you are a mature woman, the Empress could become your next best friend.

If you are a male, the Empress may become your friend, lover or wife. This can also mean that you are entering a time of prosperity and abundance. Good luck and opportunities may literally just drop in your lap.

1 card tarot

Spoiler
Ten of Swords 

Briefly: A time to recuperate after an operation or period of sickness.

Full Meaning: At first sight this card looks just awful. There is a picture of a person laying face down with ten swords stuck in his/her back with blood oozing out everywhere. This can give a very distressing impression to your client when seeing this card in their layout. However, generally the card is not as depressing as originally seemed. It can just be a time to recuperate after an operation, which could have involved the back or neck. This person may also be needing some bed rest from exhaustion or is possibly temporarily depressed due to a current situation. Time does heal all wounds. There are stars twinkling in the dark night sky in the background, giving hope and inspiration that dawn will eventually, and always does, arrive. Daylight is only hours away, if only we do not lose sight of that timely event. The person does recover, does carry on and move into the light of day with renewed vigour and enthusiasm. It just sometimes takes a little time and possibly some tender loving care. The month of October may be particularly significant in relation to some event connected to the picture on this card. All is not lost though, as the month comes and goes just like every other month and by November all is generally well again and life is back on track.

Used spoiler tags so people could skip it if they choose!


----------



## Megg33k

jonnanne3 said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SmileyShazza said:
> 
> 
> I have been a little absent on this thread recently but thought I should pop my head in to say that I have done 5 tests and am really pleased to have got my bfp on our 7th cycle of trying after our MMC.
> 
> It's very early days but am thinking positively and keeping everything crossed that this is a sticky one.
> 
> Good luck to everyone ttc - it can feel like a long slog but please stick with it ladies. I wasn't expecting this at all this month it has just totally crept up on me.
> 
> Congrats again, sweetie! :hugs:
> 
> 
> 
> jonnanne3 said:
> 
> 
> I leave for a few days and come back to 93 :bfp:'s!!!!!!!!!!!!! That is great!!!!!!! Congrats to all of our :bfp:'s
> Welcome to all the new ladies and I am sorry for your losses. :hugs:
> Megg, can you do a spread for me? What do you need me to do? I can pm you any information you may need.
> As far as I am concerned, I am PMSing so bad right now. I talked to our FS the other day and I think we are going to try and do the injectibles this next cycle. It is a little more expensive than the Femara, but I hope it will be worth it.
> I hope everyone will have a great day! :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Did you want me to pull more than one card for you? Are you interested in any specific spread? I don't really need any info. All I've been doing is thinking about the person when I pull the cards! I certainly don't mind doing it... Its fun! :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Same as what Dawn said. Thanks again Meg.Click to expand...

Okay... Be right back with it! :)

Edit: I'm back! I hope they mean something to you! Uhm... I have a hard time focusing on anything more than the person... Like, its hard to choose a person and a topic for the person (ie Anne is easier than Anne and pregnancy). These are the 3 that came out! There is certainly a theme!

3 card tarot

Spoiler
*Situation As It Is*

Two of Wands 

Briefly: Time to consider a new move in your life that will make big changes to your existing living arrangements. 

Full Meaning: This card shows a man with part of his back to us and he is holding a staff in one hand and a globe of the world in the other and is looking out towards a distant mountain. He appears to be studious and in deep concentration. He may be seriously considering his future. He is tall and well built and wears a cloak for warmth. 
This can suggest that you are about to consider a new move in your life that will make big changes to your existing living arrangements. You may actually uproot yourself and move to another country, another state or another town. Your job is obviously undergoing some kind of transformation and you may be breaking new ground with some new endeavour. This will require your time, your patience and your strong belief in yourself that you can do anything you set out to do. 
You could be presented with a rather unique opportunity that leads you on to pursue your wildest dreams. Or you may have developed your own vision or idea and be in the process of bringing this all to fruition by your very own hands. Don't let others sidetrack you at this stage, for you are vulnerable to suggestion and may listen to some bad advice or discouragement. Trust in your own wisdom and you will ultimately have the last laugh.

*Course of Action to be Taken*

Seven of Swords

Briefly: A home move.

Full Meaning: Quite often this card signifies a home move. There is a restlessness that gives the feeling of wanting to move on. If it is not a house move, it could be a new relationship, or one that is a significant relationship, such as your first one, or it has been a long time between relationships, or one that proves important in the long run, such as one leading to marriage. However a small word of caution, find out all you can about this new person, for there could be something secretive about him/her. 
This can also mean a significant happening or event at night, having to rush off somewhere, to someone's aid perhaps, someone in hospital and/or a time to make quick decisions and act in a hurry, or alternatively you may act in haste during the night. 
This card has also been known to indicate a robbery. It could be a thief in your home, or any other place where you keep valuables, such as a car or an office. 
Overall, your life now has the potential to alter in some significant way. You could cut ties with your past, your family or friends and go off on your own path. These changes may be irrevocable and can close the door on your old life to make way for a total transition into a new way of living. Just be sure this is exactly what you want to do. You need to be firm and strong in your decision making now and in the near future.

*New Situation that will Evolve*

The Hierophant

Briefly: A man of wisdom and vast experience of life. A guiding light in the dark, a kind and inspiring man you can call on for guidance and advice.

Full Meaning:

This major arcana card is one of a little mystery. The man pictured looks like he knows all the answers. He is clothed in regal attire suggestive of a link with royalty. He looks too like a religious man, perhaps a priest, and the sceptre in his hand is a symbol of mastery and possibly also magic.

He appears to be an elderly man, a man of wisdom and vast experience of life. He seems like a guiding light in the dark. If this card represents you, then you are quite likely at the stage in your life where everything is under control. You have walked the rocky road of life and have mastered the techniques to reach a time of achievement and satisfaction. You may have reached all your previous goals and can now sit back and perhaps rest on your laurels if that is what you choose to do. It is a time of equilibrium, balance and serenity. The troubles of the world are behind you, and now you can take the time out to rest without too many challenges ahead.

If this card represents someone in your life, you obviously look up to this person with great respect. He may have been, and still is, you best friend, your mentor, your confidante. He is a kind and inspiring man and you may have called on him for guidance and advice, which he gave with compassion and willingness. He may even be a spiritual guru who showed you the way when it was dark or in your hour of greatest need. He would have aided you in finding your path in life or gave hints of the mysteries that can often be hidden even from those who search for the meaning of life so compellingly. He is the keeper of the knowledge of life and will share it with those who seek it. He is the eternal philosopher and seeker of truth.

The keys can often be symbolic of new keys coming into your life, such as new house keys or car keys. It can also show you to be aware of where you leave your keys as you may find that you accidently misplace them, which can prove to be very inconvenient. As keys can represent a new direction you are about to take in life, this may suggest that the time is ripe to make significant life changes right now or in the very near future. This card can also represent marriage.

1 card tarot

Spoiler
Five of Cups 

Briefly: 5 days associated with an event that will not be so happy or positive.

Full Meaning: This card shows a man with his head lowered and he is facing the ocean and a cliff top in the distance. On the ground in front if him is three cups spilling out red liquid. Behind him are two cups. He looks sad and alone. The dark clouds in the sky signify sadness. There is a time frame of about five days associated with an event that will not be so happy or positive. However, all things must eventually come to an end and we experience pain and hurt because we are human. Even though the person is experiencing some loss, there is still hope and this is symbolised by the two cups behind him, suggesting that he cannot see this at this point in time, but it is definitely there. This man will eventually pick up the pieces and move on, but has to grieve his loss as he is a human being and will feel this way for some time before he can be healed and renewed. The card often symbolises winter, but can also represent a cold time in the persons life, or there is a separation of some type that is causing this temporary sadness. When the time has passed he will see that there is always hope for a new life and he will start anew, but it may be in a new season such as Spring.

Used spoiler tags so people could skip it if they choose!



jonnanne3 said:


> Well I did the deed. I just ordered my injectables! They were expensive! The Follistem for 3 viles was $523.50 and then the Ovidrel (trigger shot) was $89.72. Bringing my total $613.22! I pray this does the job! Please keep us in your thoughts and prayers. I think this will be our last big shot as we have spent so much already. I just don't know how much more we can dip into our pockets without them just completely falling through!

Wow! That's expensive! Definitely thinking of you!!! :hugs:


----------



## dawny690

Thanks Megg xxxx


----------



## Megg33k

dawny690 said:


> Thanks Megg xxxx

I wish it could have been more helpful! Your 3 card looked pretty good actually! The 1 card seemed fitting with the need for healing. Everything seems to suggest that your life will go as planned, but you need to work through some physical issues first. It goes well with the 12 month you got. Heal through the end of the year and possibly a Jan BFP! :hugs:


----------



## jonnanne3

Thanks Megg..... Not sure how to take that? We aren't talking about a move nor are there any new relationships being formed...... Hmmmmm....... Interesting?


----------



## Megg33k

jonnanne3 said:


> Thanks Megg..... Not sure how to take that? We aren't talking about a move nor are there any new relationships being formed...... Hmmmmm....... Interesting?

Sometimes a move can symbolize a moving on to a new phase of life. It doesn't always have to be a physical move. Its often just a major change of some sort. As far as new relationships being formed... Could be yet to happen? Or, I always think its possible that it could be baby related... That would be a new relationship! :winkwink:


----------



## jonnanne3

Megg33k said:


> jonnanne3 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks Megg..... Not sure how to take that? We aren't talking about a move nor are there any new relationships being formed...... Hmmmmm....... Interesting?
> 
> Sometimes a move can symbolize a moving on to a new phase of life. It doesn't always have to be a physical move. Its often just a major change of some sort. As far as new relationships being formed... Could be yet to happen? Or, I always think its possible that it could be baby related... That would be a new relationship! :winkwink:Click to expand...

True.... either my baby or our new grandbaby who is about to be here? I didn't look at it that way? Thank you for explaining that. :hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

jonnanne3 said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jonnanne3 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks Megg..... Not sure how to take that? We aren't talking about a move nor are there any new relationships being formed...... Hmmmmm....... Interesting?
> 
> Sometimes a move can symbolize a moving on to a new phase of life. It doesn't always have to be a physical move. Its often just a major change of some sort. As far as new relationships being formed... Could be yet to happen? Or, I always think its possible that it could be baby related... That would be a new relationship! :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> True.... either my baby or our new grandbaby who is about to be here? I didn't look at it that way? Thank you for explaining that. :hugs:Click to expand...

Yep! :) No problem! :hugs:

Also...

The parts I noticed most:

This will require your time, your patience and your strong belief in yourself that you can do anything you set out to do. 
You could be presented with a rather unique opportunity that leads you on to pursue your wildest dreams. Or you may have developed your own vision or idea and be in the process of bringing this all to fruition by your very own hands. Don't let others sidetrack you at this stage, for you are vulnerable to suggestion and may listen to some bad advice or discouragement. Trust in your own wisdom and you will ultimately have the last laugh.

This can also mean a significant happening or event at night, having to rush off somewhere, to someone's aid perhaps, someone in hospital and/or a time to make quick decisions and act in a hurry, or alternatively you may act in haste during the night. (Possibly when your daughter gives birth?)

Overall, your life now has the potential to alter in some significant way. You could cut ties with your past, your family or friends and go off on your own path. These changes may be irrevocable and can close the door on your old life to make way for a total transition into a new way of living. Just be sure this is exactly what you want to do. You need to be firm and strong in your decision making now and in the near future.

As keys can represent a new direction you are about to take in life, this may suggest that the time is ripe to make significant life changes right now or in the very near future.

Everything suggests that you may have major changes coming your way... I would ignore/re-interpret the parts that suggest a move of house specifically!


----------



## dawny690

Oooo yours sounds good Jo :hugs: xxxx


----------



## SunShyn2205

Jonnanne- Fxd all you hard work and $ pays off...Wishing you the Best!


----------



## Vickieh1981

jonnanne3 said:


> Well I did the deed. I just ordered my injectables! They were expensive! The Follistem for 3 viles was $523.50 and then the Ovidrel (trigger shot) was $89.72. Bringing my total $613.22! I pray this does the job! Please keep us in your thoughts and prayers. I think this will be our last big shot as we have spent so much already. I just don't know how much more we can dip into our pockets without them just completely falling through!

Wow that is a lot of money. I hope it works for you xxx


----------



## roonsma

jonnanne3 said:


> Well I did the deed. I just ordered my injectables! They were expensive! The Follistem for 3 viles was $523.50 and then the Ovidrel (trigger shot) was $89.72. Bringing my total $613.22! I pray this does the job! Please keep us in your thoughts and prayers. I think this will be our last big shot as we have spent so much already. I just don't know how much more we can dip into our pockets without them just completely falling through!

Good luck Jo, hope it results in a BFP for you hun xxx


----------



## Dazed

Good luck jonnanne3.

As for me... still no AF.


----------



## Amos2009

Well- back from my appt and put me in the same category as Padbrat. NO ANSWERS!!!
They are only going to do one more test and that's the HSG or Hysteroscopy just to make sure my uterus is ok. After that, all that's left is genetic testing and we cannot afford to have that done. She did tell me I needed to have between 4-6 periods before we try again, so I am going to follow doctor's orders I guess. I just wish there was more of a guarantee that if I do wait that long, my next pg will be sticky. It's not like I have all the time in the world to waste. I will be 38 in November. 
On the positive side- the doctor and her nurse were great. I really liked them- can't say that about the ****** receptionist.


----------



## Megg33k

Amos2009 said:


> Well- back from my appt and put me in the same category as Padbrat. NO ANSWERS!!!
> They are only going to do one more test and that's the HSG or Hysteroscopy just to make sure my uterus is ok. After that, all that's left is genetic testing and we cannot afford to have that done. She did tell me I needed to have between 4-6 periods before we try again, so I am going to follow doctor's orders I guess. I just wish there was more of a guarantee that if I do wait that long, my next pg will be sticky. It's not like I have all the time in the world to waste. I will be 38 in November.
> On the positive side- the doctor and her nurse were great. I really liked them- can't say that about the ****** receptionist.

So, could you really just wait 2 more months instead of 4 more? I mean, after this one! That's not quite as bad, and still 4-6 months... even if on the shorter end! :)


----------



## Amos2009

She said she would prefer 6 months total but she could understand if we only waited 4 months total. Sooooooo.......I am coming up on AF #2 so really only 2 more months :)


----------



## maaybe2010

Thanks for adding me! :flower:

xx


----------



## Megg33k

Amos2009 said:


> She said she would prefer 6 months total but she could understand if we only waited 4 months total. Sooooooo.......I am coming up on AF #2 so really only 2 more months :)

Yay! :yipee: You could NTNP for the other 2? :hugs:



maaybe2010 said:


> Thanks for adding me! :flower:
> 
> xx

No problem! How are you doing? xx


----------



## Amos2009

Megg33k said:


> Amos2009 said:
> 
> 
> She said she would prefer 6 months total but she could understand if we only waited 4 months total. Sooooooo.......I am coming up on AF #2 so really only 2 more months :)
> 
> Yay! :yipee: You could NTNP for the other 2? :hugs:
> 
> 
> 
> maaybe2010 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks for adding me! :flower:
> 
> xxClick to expand...
> 
> No problem! How are you doing? xxClick to expand...

Girl- you know we have been NTNP this whole year!!!! So yeah!!:happydance:


----------



## EpdTTC

Hi Girls,
I need your input!!! What is the proper way to go about posting hpt pics to get opinions on? I didn't know if it was ok to just attach them to my post in here so I didn't. I am 12 dpo today and I think I may have a very and I mean VERY faint BFP...I'm scared to believe it and it is just on a dollar store cheapie. I called up my RE and went in for a blood test this am but won't have the results til tomorrow morning. Any other time they would have them within an hour or two but they said they didn't have any others to run so it wasn't cost effective to run that machine today! WTF? They're killing me. My OH is out of town for the weekend and I haven't told my mom or anyone yet because I don't want to get all excited if I am just seeing things. The pics are blurry and hard to see...its so hard to take a pic up close enough to see the lines but not too close so that it's not blurry. Let me know the etiquette in terms of posting them in here and I will ASAP. You guys will probably think I'm crazy and think girl those pics are too blurry to see anything!


----------



## roonsma

I posted mine on here last week Hun so i presume you can just post away!!! xx

Good luck xx:thumbup:


----------



## debgreasby

Post them!


----------



## Vickieh1981

I posted mine too. xx


----------



## EpdTTC

Ok, here goes...don't laugh if I'm crazy :)

P.S
This was a natural cycle, no clomid, no IUI...well as natural as it gets for me LOL My partner did the insemination. :)
 



Attached Files:







SNC00378.jpg
File size: 14.6 KB
Views: 19









SNC00380.jpg
File size: 20.1 KB
Views: 15









SNC00374.jpg
File size: 17.9 KB
Views: 22


----------



## Megg33k

EpdTTC said:


> Ok, here goes...don't laugh if I'm crazy :)
> 
> P.S
> This was a natural cycle, no clomid, no IUI...well as natural as it gets for me LOL My partner did the insemination. :)

That is NOT very faint! That's a BFP!!! :yipee: CONGRATS!!! :hugs:


----------



## EpdTTC

Thanks Megg! I feel like I'm gonna barf...now comes the scary part....stick!


----------



## Allie84

I see a line! And I didn't have to squint or anything!! BFP!!! :happydance: :happydance: Congrats!


----------



## roonsma

BBBBBBBBBBFFFFFFFFFFPPPPPPPPPPPP!!!!!

:hugs:


----------



## Vickieh1981

I was waiting to see a faint test. That is not faint at all.


----------



## Megg33k

EpdTTC said:


> Thanks Megg! I feel like I'm gonna barf...now comes the scary part....stick!

Yeah! :hugs: You'll be fine! I demand it of the universe! And, you can totally say that your partner got you pregnant! :winkwink:


----------



## EpdTTC

LOL...I can hardly wait to see the inquisitive look on people's faces when I tell them that!


----------



## Megg33k

EpdTTC said:


> LOL...I can hardly wait to see the inquisitive look on people's faces when I tell them that!

Take pictures of their expressions! :winkwink:


----------



## EpdTTC

And then I'll post them on here!:rofl:


----------



## Megg33k

Exactly!!!


----------



## BizyBee

Congrats mushmouth, smiley, and epd (that is def. a bfp, by the way!) :yipee:

Anne, Ugh! It's ridiculous how much meds cost.


----------



## svetayasofiya

I'm a newbie, and this thread seems to certainly have turned lemons into lemonade. I want in!

My loss was 06/29/2010 at 8 weeks. 1st loss and hopefully last. We will start trying again in August or September... *fingers crossed the next one will stick!


----------



## Megg33k

svetayasofiya said:


> I'm a newbie, and this thread seems to certainly have turned lemons into lemonade. I want in!
> 
> My loss was 06/29/2010 at 8 weeks. 1st loss and hopefully last. We will start trying again in August or September... *fingers crossed the next one will stick!

Sorry for your loss, sweetie! :hugs: I love your "lemons to lemonade" analogy about my thread! It made me smile! :flower: You're very welcome here!

I'll add you right away! Is there anything else I can call you since your username is... uhm... looooooooong?


----------



## debgreasby

Epd has a :bfp: :happydance: Nothing faint about that my love!


----------



## dawny690

Epd is preggers :wohoo: xxxxx


----------



## Amos2009

EPD- even my blind ass can see that BFP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Congrats!!!!!!!!!
Sorry for your loss Sveta- hope you get a sticky BFP soon!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## puppymom32

EPd that is awesome congrats Hunni. FXXX for sticky healthy bubs.


----------



## EpdTTC

Sorry for your loss Sveta :(


----------



## Megg33k

Okay... I feel like I'm running around telling everyone... but whatever! I have loads of REAL EWCM!!! I got a good 5 INCHES of stretch on it! I've never had it so stretchy (like its supposed to be) before... and so much of it!!! :yipee: :yipee: :yipee: I'm SO excited I could die! LOL

:sex: :blush:


----------



## dawny690

Lol Megg go :sex: xxxx


----------



## Firedancer41

Megg33k said:


> Okay... I feel like I'm running around telling everyone... but whatever! I have loads of REAL EWCM!!! I got a good 5 INCHES of stretch on it! I've never had it so stretchy (like its supposed to be) before... and so much of it!!! :yipee: :yipee: :yipee: I'm SO excited I could die! LOL
> 
> :sex: :blush:

I think Hallmark should start a line of TTC cards. They have just about everything else..

"Congrats on your EWCM!"
"Way to go for o!"
"Good luck in your BDing!"

:haha: Seriously though Megg, that is GREAT!:happydance: Kevin better watch out :haha:


----------



## EpdTTC

Congrats Megg on the EWCM! Five inches is mighty amazing stretch!

Well gals, it's official. Just talked to my Dr's office. My hcg at 12 dpo was 59 and my progesterone was 25. Pretty good numbers for 12 dpo. The most normal I've had so far anyway. Last time my progesterone was only 3 and they said that was indicative of a non-viable pregnancy. I am scared, but hopeful. I have to have my blood work repeated on Monday and they want me to start on Lovenox injections for the thrombophilia. I am going to CA on Thursday with a friend to visit her dying mother. I hope flying is ok...I'm sure it is but it's hard not to be paranoid.

OMG...I'm pregnant again...feel like I'm gonna puke! Figuratively and literally...I was nauseated all night. No complaints here though, I'll take it.


----------



## debgreasby

Yay! And :hug: for your friend :(


----------



## Amos2009

Megg33k said:


> Okay... I feel like I'm running around telling everyone... but whatever! I have loads of REAL EWCM!!! I got a good 5 INCHES of stretch on it! I've never had it so stretchy (like its supposed to be) before... and so much of it!!! :yipee: :yipee: :yipee: I'm SO excited I could die! LOL
> 
> :sex: :blush:

Well, don't die...it's harder to get pg when you're that way!
:happydance::happydance::happydance: Get it girl.....get it girl...get it girl :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Megg33k

EpdTTC said:


> Congrats Megg on the EWCM! Five inches is mighty amazing stretch!
> 
> Well gals, it's official. Just talked to my Dr's office. My hcg at 12 dpo was 59 and my progesterone was 25. Pretty good numbers for 12 dpo. The most normal I've had so far anyway. Last time my progesterone was only 3 and they said that was indicative of a non-viable pregnancy. I am scared, but hopeful. I have to have my blood work repeated on Monday and they want me to start on Lovenox injections for the thrombophilia. I am going to CA on Thursday with a friend to visit her dying mother. I hope flying is ok...I'm sure it is but it's hard not to be paranoid.
> 
> OMG...I'm pregnant again...feel like I'm gonna puke! Figuratively and literally...I was nauseated all night. No complaints here though, I'll take it.

:yipee: @ your results! That sounds great!!! :hugs: Sorry about your friend's mother! I'm sure flying will be fine!


----------



## Megg33k

Amos2009 said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> Okay... I feel like I'm running around telling everyone... but whatever! I have loads of REAL EWCM!!! I got a good 5 INCHES of stretch on it! I've never had it so stretchy (like its supposed to be) before... and so much of it!!! :yipee: :yipee: :yipee: I'm SO excited I could die! LOL
> 
> :sex: :blush:
> 
> Well, don't die...it's harder to get pg when you're that way!
> :happydance::happydance::happydance: Get it girl.....get it girl...get it girl :happydance::happydance::happydance:Click to expand...

You made me :rofl:! Thanks! I totally didn't die! :hugs:


----------



## C&J

Hi ladies , can i join you ? Had my 1st m/c on the 28/6/10 . I was 5w+3 and we had been waiting for our bfp for 2 and 1/2 years (I had 2 blocked tubes which I had tubal surgery on in March, so I have everything to thank my consultant for). Im feeling really positive at the moment and im convinced its going to happen again really soon ....just as I had a feeling with my last bfp that we wouldnt be ttc much longer. x

Claire


----------



## Megg33k

Of course you can! :hugs: I'm so sorry for your loss, honey! Can't wait to hear about your new sticky BFP!


----------



## SunShyn2205

Hi everyone!!!
Sorry I been MIA, I been having good and bad days with the gallstones and nausea...But I'm doing better!
Hope you all are well!!!
Baby Dust and Happy Bding!!
Congrats on new bfp!!!
Welcome new friends!!!
:hugs::hugs:hugs:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Hi Ladies,

Am I allowed to join? I had a chemical pregnancy does this count as a real loss? I dont know so confused right now and need some help with pma etc etc?


----------



## tryforbaby2

After 10 months TTC, I got my BFP May 13th confirmed by Bloods at doctors.

June 17th Active boucy baby, 178bpm
July 5th, bleeding and cramping, ER said No fetal heartbeat :cry:
July 6th D&C 

TTC will resume shortly.............


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

tryforbaby2 said:


> After 10 months TTC, I got my BFP May 13th confirmed by Bloods at doctors.
> 
> June 17th Active boucy baby, 178bpm
> July 5th, bleeding and cramping, ER said No fetal heartbeat :cry:
> July 6th D&C
> 
> TTC will resume shortly.............

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## debgreasby

MADLYTTC said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Am I allowed to join? I had a chemical pregnancy does this count as a real loss? I dont know so confused right now and need some help with pma etc etc?

Of course it's a "real" loss. :hug: Sorry you have to be here. Good luck xxx


----------



## debgreasby

tryforbaby2 said:


> After 10 months TTC, I got my BFP May 13th confirmed by Bloods at doctors.
> 
> June 17th Active boucy baby, 178bpm
> July 5th, bleeding and cramping, ER said No fetal heartbeat :cry:
> July 6th D&C
> 
> TTC will resume shortly.............

Welcome to the thread, :hug: and so sorry for your loss. Fx'd for a speedy :bfp:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

debgreasby said:


> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Am I allowed to join? I had a chemical pregnancy does this count as a real loss? I dont know so confused right now and need some help with pma etc etc?
> 
> Of course it's a "real" loss. :hug: Sorry you have to be here. Good luck xxxClick to expand...

Thank you hon :hugs::kiss::hugs:


----------



## roonsma

Megg33k said:


> Okay... I feel like I'm running around telling everyone... but whatever! I have loads of REAL EWCM!!! I got a good 5 INCHES of stretch on it! I've never had it so stretchy (like its supposed to be) before... and so much of it!!! :yipee: :yipee: :yipee: I'm SO excited I could die! LOL
> 
> :sex: :blush:

 Yipee Megg!!! I had loads last month and i'm SURE it must have helped me get my BFP, great sign for a healthy eggy!! x



C&J said:


> Hi ladies , can i join you ? Had my 1st m/c on the 28/6/10 . I was 5w+3 and we had been waiting for our bfp for 2 and 1/2 years (I had 2 blocked tubes which I had tubal surgery on in March, so I have everything to thank my consultant for). Im feeling really positive at the moment and im convinced its going to happen again really soon ....just as I had a feeling with my last bfp that we wouldnt be ttc much longer. x
> 
> Claire

Hi Claire, your welcome here, good luck hun xx



MADLYTTC said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Am I allowed to join? I had a chemical pregnancy does this count as a real loss? I dont know so confused right now and need some help with pma etc etc?

Course your welcome Hun x



tryforbaby2 said:


> After 10 months TTC, I got my BFP May 13th confirmed by Bloods at doctors.
> 
> June 17th Active boucy baby, 178bpm
> July 5th, bleeding and cramping, ER said No fetal heartbeat :cry:
> July 6th D&C
> 
> TTC will resume shortly.............

:hugs: tryforababy xx


----------



## parkgirl

:hugs: to the new ladies. I'm so sorry for your losses.


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Thank you ladies!


----------



## EpdTTC

Madly and Tryfor, hugs to you both. Sorry for your losses and your pain :(


----------



## Tulip

Love and :dust: to the new ladies. Hope you get your BFPs soon xx


----------



## tryforbaby2

Thank You for the welcomes! I am still very upset and nervous. Is there any way to prep my body better for a sticky and healthy baby?.....


----------



## Megg33k

Thanks, Rach! I hope you're right!!! :hugs:



MADLYTTC said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Am I allowed to join? I had a chemical pregnancy does this count as a real loss? I dont know so confused right now and need some help with pma etc etc?

Of course its a "real loss"... Any loss is a real loss! :hugs: If it helps at all, a chemical pregnancy is NEVER due to anything you did or didn't do! Its just something that can happen. It certainly doesn't make you any more likely to have any future losses! :hugs:



tryforbaby2 said:


> After 10 months TTC, I got my BFP May 13th confirmed by Bloods at doctors.
> 
> June 17th Active boucy baby, 178bpm
> July 5th, bleeding and cramping, ER said No fetal heartbeat :cry:
> July 6th D&C
> 
> TTC will resume shortly.............

I'm so sorry, sweetie! :hugs: In response to your other question... There's likely nothing you could have done differently to get a different outcome. There was (as much as it sucks to say/hear) probably something wrong from the very beginning on a chromosomal level.


----------



## lynnb

EpdTTC - Congratulations :happydance:

Madlyttc & tryforbaby2 - so sorry for your losses :hugs:


----------



## dawny690

Welcome to the new girls sorry for your losses though :hugs: xxxx


----------



## Amos2009

Welcome to the new ladies, but sorry you have to be here :hugs:

I hope you chicks let me stay around here for a while even though we can't ttc again for a few months....:flower: I promise I will still be rooting you on!!!


----------



## Megg33k

Of course you can stay around, Sis! :hugs: Love you!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Morning Ladies,

Heartbroken right now! There is now no doubt I have had a Chemical Pregnancy, I dont know what to do with myself....I thought all our dreams had come true for a 1st Wedding Anniversary bundle (13th July!) I feel like I have a broken heart right now!


----------



## Megg33k

MADLYTTC said:


> Morning Ladies,
> 
> Heartbroken right now! There is now no doubt I have had a Chemical Pregnancy, I dont know what to do with myself....I thought all our dreams had come true for a 1st Wedding Anniversary bundle (13th July!) I feel like I have a broken heart right now!

I'm so sorry, sweetie! :hugs: I wish no one ever had to feel what you're feeling right now!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Megg33k said:


> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> Morning Ladies,
> 
> Heartbroken right now! There is now no doubt I have had a Chemical Pregnancy, I dont know what to do with myself....I thought all our dreams had come true for a 1st Wedding Anniversary bundle (13th July!) I feel like I have a broken heart right now!
> 
> I'm so sorry, sweetie! :hugs: I wish no one ever had to feel what you're feeling right now!Click to expand...

Thank you hon :hugs: me too this is the worst feeling I have ever felt :hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

MADLYTTC said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> Morning Ladies,
> 
> Heartbroken right now! There is now no doubt I have had a Chemical Pregnancy, I dont know what to do with myself....I thought all our dreams had come true for a 1st Wedding Anniversary bundle (13th July!) I feel like I have a broken heart right now!
> 
> I'm so sorry, sweetie! :hugs: I wish no one ever had to feel what you're feeling right now!Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you hon :hugs: me too this is the worst feeling I have ever felt :hugs:Click to expand...

I know it is! I know it well! Its awful! :cry: But, it will get better by little bits each day!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Megg33k said:


> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> Morning Ladies,
> 
> Heartbroken right now! There is now no doubt I have had a Chemical Pregnancy, I dont know what to do with myself....I thought all our dreams had come true for a 1st Wedding Anniversary bundle (13th July!) I feel like I have a broken heart right now!
> 
> I'm so sorry, sweetie! :hugs: I wish no one ever had to feel what you're feeling right now!Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you hon :hugs: me too this is the worst feeling I have ever felt :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> I know it is! I know it well! Its awful! :cry: But, it will get better by little bits each day!Click to expand...

I know me & dh will get thru this especially with support from the amazing ladies on bnb and now this thread too! :hugs: it just feels so hard right now :cry:


----------



## C&J

Thank you for your warm welcomes ladies. Im waiting for ovulation not sure when it should or will happen this month because of my m/c. Normally I ovulate between cd14-18 does anyone know if it will be the same this month?? My bleed from my miscarriage was for 2 days like a very heavy period but then was just like a normal af that had all stopped after 6/7 days. Thank x


----------



## FierceAngel

afternoon all :) 

off to get some opk this afternoon due to be O now but with it being my first cycle since having Charlie im unsure if i will be or not??

We fell pregnant first month trying with Charlie so hoping we get lucky quickly this time too :) xx


----------



## Amos2009

Somehow I completely forgot one thing my recurrent mc doctor said- she wants to do ANA testing based on some borderline results on my other tests. Sis- I have some sort of "inflamation" somewhere in my body based on those high protein c and s. I read the ANA testing is for lupus- is that the round of testing you had too?


----------



## Megg33k

Amos2009 said:


> Somehow I completely forgot one thing my recurrent mc doctor said- she wants to do ANA testing based on some borderline results on my other tests. Sis- I have some sort of "inflamation" somewhere in my body based on those high protein c and s. I read the ANA testing is for lupus- is that the round of testing you had too?

Yep! I've learned that the inflammation could be anything. There's all sorts of factors that can lead to it... other than lupus! I was scared completely unnecessarily, and you're probably having the same happen! Just realize that "inflammation" can mean NOTHING. Those results that showed inflammation will also be higher than normal during AF, if overweight, and a plethora of other reasons. Those are the 2 I remember, because I'm sure they are the ones that effected my results! Weird that we'd both have this happen though, isn't it?


----------



## Amos2009

VERY weird!! I remember them telling me something about the inflamation back in April/May but I really didn't think too much of it because they said it was something the recurrent mc doctor would have to analyze. I'm really not worried about it- especially since you said being overweight could cause it. 
Oh- I have decided we are only going to wait for 3 AF's before trying again. Sooooo.....it's on come the end of August!!!!


----------



## Megg33k

Amos2009 said:


> VERY weird!! I remember them telling me something about the inflamation back in April/May but I really didn't think too much of it because they said it was something the recurrent mc doctor would have to analyze. I'm really not worried about it- especially since you said being overweight could cause it.
> Oh- I have decided we are only going to wait for 3 AF's before trying again. Sooooo.....it's on come the end of August!!!!

Yeah... definitely don't worry! I'm sure the ANA will be negative!

Woohoo for end of August! That's not such a wait after all!!! Maybe I'll ovulate by then! LOL Temp isn't cooperating today! Boo & hiss!


----------



## EpdTTC

C&J-My cycle was a little shorter after my mc and I seemed to O a day or two sooner. I know that some women report just the opposite so I think it is different for everyone. I would suggest doing OPKs twice a day starting at about CD 10 or 11 just to be safe.

Amos-Glad to hear that you are going to stick around with us! My RE did the Lupus test on me too. I guess there are a variety of autoimmune diseases, Lupus being one of them, that can cause recurrent miscarriages.

I go tomorrow for my second set of blood work. So nervous...historically, for me, the second set has always been the one that indicated a problem. Hope I will be able to sleep tonight.


----------



## C&J

Thanks for the info, did an ov test about an hour ago and there is a 2nd line starting to show. So i think it will probably build over the next few days. Looks like my cycle wont have changed fingers crossed.


----------



## parkgirl

C&J- I also just mc and I Oed early this cycle. Oed on CD12 and usually don't until CD 14 or 15.


----------



## SunShyn2205

MADLYTTC said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Am I allowed to join? I had a chemical pregnancy does this count as a real loss? I dont know so confused right now and need some help with pma etc etc?

HI MadlyTTC, 

I'm so sorry for your loss, I had a Chemical Pregnancy on May 2, confirmed by a Dr. and Began My Next Cycle on May 16.... and I was completely confused about how i felt, and what to next, We decided if it was ok with the Dr. we would try one more month then take a 3 month break... luckily we took the Dr. advice, because Now I'm 8 weeks Pregnant!...Good Luck and don't loss hope!:hugs:


----------



## Dazed

Well, witch got me a week late. On the plus side I finally had my normal PMS signs. Although a little upset it didn't work this cycle, I am happy my PMS is back. 

OK, thats an ODD thing to be happy about!:haha:


----------



## SunShyn2205

Dazed
hope this is that last :witch:you see and
:happydance: for a new cycle!
:dust: BABY DUST :dust:


----------



## SunShyn2205

EpdTCC- How are YOu Doing?


----------



## Megg33k

Sorry she got you Dazed, but glad things are more normal now! :hugs:


----------



## padbrat

Megg33k said:


> padbrat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amos2009 said:
> 
> 
> Padbrat- I have been worried about you. Bad luck? Bad luck? How the ***** can they say it's bad luck after that many losses?????? I am SO angry for you. Did they do more tests? Do you know which ones they did?
> 
> Hi Amos...
> 
> He didn't tell me how many tests they did... he mentioned that I don't have sticky blood, lupus and my FSH is fine ... apparently my body is taking egg making in its stride... and that was it...
> 
> Oh yeah and that very thick womb lining that the sonosgrapher was so worried about has transformed into the AF from hell...hence why I have been MIA... it is horrendous.
> 
> Megg do a tarot thingy for me!
> 
> All the lovely BFP :happydance:
> 
> all the losses... so sorry:cry:
> 
> I will get my act together guys, I promise...Click to expand...
> 
> Done! It didn't take me nearly as long to find your card as it did to find others' cards! I think it sounds pretty positive! :)
> 
> Ace of Wands
> 
> Briefly: Perhaps a move interstate or overseas. Life is about to flourish and grow in more ways than you can imagine.
> 
> Full Meaning: This a beautiful card to just look at. On it is a hand reaching out from the sky holding a branch that is sprouting green leaves. This is very symbolic of a new life. You may be about to uproot yourself and move to a totally different location. You could even move interstate or overseas. Life is about to flourish and grow in more ways than you can imagine. There could very well be mountains nearby in the place you are planning on moving to. The sky is blue and the world is your oyster.
> Now is the most favourable time to consider what possibilities lay ahead. A business venture may be undertaken now that builds a solid and secure future for you and your family. Take the initiative and move into new territory, for the old has little to offer, whereas the new is fresh and inspiring to you.
> If there is a proposition is put to you in the near future it would be potentially prosperous and the likelihood of producing all the things your life needs.
> 
> 
> 
> Amos2009 said:
> 
> 
> Ok....the court thing kind of freaks me out. We are planning on suing the skating rink for my injuries Friday night!!!
> I choose to believe YOUR readings!!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Ooh! Wow! That's cool! At least you know it will be a fair ruling! :hugs: Yay for believing MY readings! This is the only website that I've actually felt in tune with. Most of them aren't so good... but this one seems to have good energy!Click to expand...

OMG Megg.... can't believe it, but that is spot on... we are moving next month to another county as Hubby has been promoted and we have just had our address for our new house and it is absolutely gorgeous! The place we are going to is somewhere we lived at before and we loved it there and were very happy... also there are loads of jobs there so I am hoping for more prosperity! Plus I am on my hols from this Saturday... going to Florida... don't know of many mountains there... but there is loads of blue sky!:happydance:

As for the symbolism of flourishing life... well I had a call from my consultants secretary the other day and I have to go back for another hcg test cos my levels are still up and also a Anti Cardiolipin Antibody test....

https://www.sharedjourney.com/define/aca.html

maybe that will show something...

You are a star Meggy Moo!!!!:hugs:

Amos my lovely... ask for one of the cardio lipid testy things too hun... so sorry you are in the same boat as me chick... we will sit and bob up and down with eachother on this rocky ride we are on...:hugs:

Mush!!! You are up the duff sweety!!!! OMG huge congratz!!!! 

All the other lovely BFPs... you give the rest of us hope:flower:

So sorry to see we have new ladies joined us, because of what it means to be here... but welcome, you couldn't find a better bunch of ladies on the planet than right here!


----------



## padbrat

Plus my AF from hell has just finished!!!!!!!!!!!!! HOORAY HOORAY HOORAY!!!!!


----------



## Megg33k

OMG Padbrat! That's AMAZING! Honestly, I was a bit hesitant when I pulled it... because it meant nothing to me in the context of what I knew of your life! But, I figured if that's what the universe wanted you to see, then that's what it wanted you to see! And, it was a pretty positive sounding card! I'm SO excited that it came out right! :yipee: Excited about your tests!!! Also, :yipee: for AF from hell finishing! :hugs: You've really made my week! :hugs:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Hi Ladies,

I just got back from the drs and it is as I thought the Dr thinks I have had a early m/c or chemical pregnancy ....she was really nice and urges me to still go for the scan for a u/s and transvaginal I have booked for next week....she is a little puzzled re my lighter than normal af bleeding but has told me everybody is different and just to keep monitoring it and also told us to keep doing what we are doing as it seems we did something right....We are hurting right now but I do feel a little better today than yesterday and I am trying to remind myself that at the end of all this we did catch that eggy and we can do it again! Thank you for the warm welcome Ladies XxX


----------



## dawny690

I see the number has risen who was it? xxxx


----------



## Firedancer41

So sorry Madly :hugs: You are absolutely right, you DID catch that eggy and it will happen again for you!


----------



## mushmouth

Padbrat! thank you my dear!!!!! :hugs: thank you so much for all your support when I Needed it most :hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

dawny690 said:


> I see the number has risen who was it? xxxx

Minimin! I found out on her FF chart in the Chart Stalkers thread! I don't think she even comes to BnB anymore... but I'm really, really happy for her! I remember her very well, and I miss her... So, I often check up on her chart.


----------



## debgreasby

She posted her tests in the gallery x


----------



## puppymom32

Thoughts and Prayers for AfricaQueen just found out she is having another ectopic in her remaining tube.


----------



## Megg33k

Really?! I never see her post anymore! Wow! I thought she'd abandoned BnB! Goes to show what I know!!! I'll have to go look and congratulate her! Thanks Deb! :hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

puppymom32 said:


> Thoughts and Prayers for AfricaQueen just found out she is having another ectopic in her remaining tube.

:cry: That was instant tears for me. OMG! Poor thing! That's awful! Keeping her and her family in my thoughts! Big :hugs: to her! Thanks for letting us know!


----------



## debgreasby

puppymom32 said:


> Thoughts and Prayers for AfricaQueen just found out she is having another ectopic in her remaining tube.

Oh no! :hug: to her


----------



## foxforce

Hi there 
I'm new here after miscarrying my first pregnancy at 7 weeks :cry: 
It's been 5 days now since it started, so feeling better than I was, suppose it's going to be up and down moments. 
My partner and I have decided to try again once everything appears back to normal I think we want it even more now but obviously be more anxious about things if/when I conceive again. I'm just hanging to the fact I got pregnant so I can do this as I never took it for granted that I could conceive.

Nice to meet you all and hopefully I will come to know you all a bit better :flower:

Claire


----------



## Megg33k

Aww, sweetie! :hugs: I'm sorry you're going through this! You'll definitely get pregnant again!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Lots of virtual hugs Africaqueen your in my thought hon!

foxforce welcome! I am a newbie too, the ladies here are very lovely and very supportive!


----------



## lynnb

Hi Claire, welcome & sorry for your loss :hugs:

:hug::hug: for AfricaQueen, thinking of you hun


----------



## dawny690

:hugs: AfricaQueen, thinking of you hun :cry: xxxx


----------



## Vickieh1981

puppymom32 said:


> Thoughts and Prayers for AfricaQueen just found out she is having another ectopic in her remaining tube.

Oh no. Did she post saying? I feel awful for her.



foxforce said:


> Hi there
> I'm new here after miscarrying my first pregnancy at 7 weeks :cry:
> It's been 5 days now since it started, so feeling better than I was, suppose it's going to be up and down moments.
> My partner and I have decided to try again once everything appears back to normal I think we want it even more now but obviously be more anxious about things if/when I conceive again. I'm just hanging to the fact I got pregnant so I can do this as I never took it for granted that I could conceive.
> 
> Nice to meet you all and hopefully I will come to know you all a bit better :flower:
> 
> Claire

Sorry to have to welcome you to the thread but I hope your stay is a short one.


----------



## Amos2009

puppymom32 said:


> Thoughts and Prayers for AfricaQueen just found out she is having another ectopic in her remaining tube.

OH NO....the instant I read that my heart just sunk. :cry::cry:


----------



## Sparkly

puppymom32 said:


> Thoughts and Prayers for AfricaQueen just found out she is having another ectopic in her remaining tube.

Oh no!:hugs: xx


----------



## roonsma

Amos2009 said:


> puppymom32 said:
> 
> 
> Thoughts and Prayers for AfricaQueen just found out she is having another ectopic in her remaining tube.
> 
> OH NO....the instant I read that my heart just sunk. :cry::cry:Click to expand...

I can't believe it, i'm so gutted for her- i feel sick :cry:


----------



## puppymom32

Vickie,
Nope she hasnt been on but her bump buddies let us know in our One tuber group. I am sure she will appreciate all of the TTCAL support.


----------



## looknomore

:sad1:OMG- thats awful. Thats so sad and unfair. Sometimes i just feel so angry with God. 

Africaqueen is in my thoughts


----------



## BizyBee

AfricaQueen, I am heartbroken for you. So sorry. :cry:

Sveta, C&J, tryforbaby2, foxforce, madlyttc: :hi: welcome to the thread. Sorry for your losses. :hugs:
(Madly, I have had 2 chemicals and a loss at 8 weeks, so can relate to your sadness)

Sorry :witch: got you Dazed. Hope it's the last one for a long time!

Pad, yay! Glad she's leaving!

Amos, so happy you can start again soon.

Megg, whew! Good job keeping up with all of us. Fab news on the EWCM!

I am still waiting for :witch: to show so I can get started with IVF! Ugh.


----------



## mushmouth

Oh Africa queen - my heart totally sank when I read that. I am so, so sorry.


----------



## EpdTTC

:hugs: for Africaqueen....ugh.

Sorry you have to be here Claire, but welcome to you. It is scary to conceive again after a loss. After two losses, it feels even scarier. And I'm sure the gals with even more losses will concur that it continues to be scary. I had to remind myself that my goal didn't change, I still want a baby, so I had to pick myself up and try again if I ever wanted to get there again. Easier said than done. You'll be ready in your own time.

Sunshyn-I am doing good. Thanks for asking! I am extremely thirsty and tired :sleep:! Those are probably my two biggest symptoms. I have occasional heartburn and queasiness but not too bad yet.

And now for the good news!!! Today my hcg was 228 and progesterone was 34! The hcg nearly quadrupled since Friday!:wohoo: I am allowing myself to have hope that the third time is a charm. Maybe, just maybe, this really IS my sticky bean. I repeat labs on Wednesday. I started my Lovenox injections today for the Thrombophilia. Boo! But...whatever it takes!:ninja:


----------



## Vickieh1981

I just read the post in First trimester that says they are removing her remaining tube. So gutted for her.

I feel bad posting this now but got my second hcg back and it went up from 493 to 1620.


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

:hugs: Ladies really good news to hear your hcgs levels are rising :hugs:


----------



## roonsma

Vickieh1981 said:


> I just read the post in First trimester that says they are removing her remaining tube. So gutted for her.
> 
> I feel bad posting this now but got my second hcg back and it went up from 493 to 1620.

Thats great Vickie :happydance:


----------



## debgreasby

Great news Vickie and EPD x

So sad for AfricaQueen, especially as her scan went well the other day :(


----------



## Megg33k

Vickieh1981 said:


> I just read the post in First trimester that says they are removing her remaining tube. So gutted for her.
> 
> I feel bad posting this now but got my second hcg back and it went up from 493 to 1620.

OMG! :cry: That's awful about AQ!!! :(

Gorgeous numbers though, Vickie!!! :hugs:

In more bad news, Sassy_TTC is losing her bean too! :cry:


----------



## debgreasby

Number going down *dislike* 

:hug: to those who need them


----------



## debgreasby

Can i just say - i love my boobs post OV!! They are so nice and perky! Then AF comes and they droop again :(

Random thought of the day lol


----------



## aussiettc

:hug: to those who need them. and Congrats to those who have their new BFP. 

I've just gotten back from my countryside trip and have come back with lots of PMA and i'm ready to TTC again. I'll catch up again later as there are so many pages to read.


----------



## Sparkly

:happydance: nice numbers vic, you too epd xxxx

lots of hugs all around :hugs:

Good to see you back Mary x


----------



## VGibs

Oh ladies...I just wish I could hug everyone and have quick prayers with everyone. Sorry, for the losses ladies, Ive got your hearts in mind. 

Deb - I love that your random thoughts are about perky boobs and not serial killing or anything seriously disturbed LOL


----------



## Megg33k

Love the boob thought for the day, Deb! Made me smile! :hugs:


----------



## debgreasby

VGibs said:


> Oh ladies...I just wish I could hug everyone and have quick prayers with everyone. Sorry, for the losses ladies, Ive got your hearts in mind.
> 
> Deb - I love that your random thoughts are about perky boobs and not serial killing or anything seriously disturbed LOL

Hmmm ... serial killing .... ponders .......................


----------



## EpdTTC

Congrats on your numbers Vickie!
Sad for all the recent losses. It's scary that things can look so perfect one minute and then be devastating the next. It petrifies me. I guess we can only take things one day at a time.

Thinking about all of my TTCAL gals tonight,
Erin


----------



## Megg33k

Just remember that their pregnancies have nothing to do with your pregnancy! :hugs: Look at all the ladies who have truly made it! I can't be too long before we have our first "Race" baby!


----------



## BizyBee

Great numbers Vic and epd!

Sorry to hear about sassy. :-(


----------



## Tulip

Oh god no, AfricaQueen :cry: I was worried as she hadn't updated her new BFP thread all day... it was all looking so good too. Sending much strength and love darling xxxx

Also hugs and kisses to Sassy :hugs:

Welcome to the new girls, I hope that your stay here is short x

Vic, excellent news on your hcg darling, well done! :yipee: Keep up that PMA, all you newly-preggos - the bad news is no reflection on your own pregnancies :kiss:

Love and hugs to all - and regards also to Deb's breasts :haha: xxxxx


----------



## Vickieh1981

Megg33k said:


> Vickieh1981 said:
> 
> 
> I just read the post in First trimester that says they are removing her remaining tube. So gutted for her.
> 
> I feel bad posting this now but got my second hcg back and it went up from 493 to 1620.
> 
> OMG! :cry: That's awful about AQ!!! :(
> 
> Gorgeous numbers though, Vickie!!! :hugs:
> 
> In more bad news, Sassy_TTC is losing her bean too! :cry:Click to expand...

I'm not liking this. We had such a good stage with our numbers going up. :cry:



debgreasby said:


> Can i just say - i love my boobs post OV!! They are so nice and perky! Then AF comes and they droop again :(
> 
> Random thought of the day lol

YEY For perky boobs. 



aussiettc said:


> :hug: to those who need them. and Congrats to those who have their new BFP.
> 
> I've just gotten back from my countryside trip and have come back with lots of PMA and i'm ready to TTC again. I'll catch up again later as there are so many pages to read.

Glad you have some PMA now.



Megg33k said:


> Just remember that their pregnancies have nothing to do with your pregnancy! :hugs: Look at all the ladies who have truly made it! I can't be too long before we have our first "Race" baby!

That's true but you are not very rational in early pg lol. It terrifies me.



Tulip said:


> Oh god no, AfricaQueen :cry: I was worried as she hadn't updated her new BFP thread all day... it was all looking so good too. Sending much strength and love darling xxxx
> 
> Also hugs and kisses to Sassy :hugs:
> 
> Welcome to the new girls, I hope that your stay here is short x
> 
> Vic, excellent news on your hcg darling, well done! :yipee: Keep up that PMA, all you newly-preggos - the bad news is no reflection on your own pregnancies :kiss:
> 
> Love and hugs to all - and regards also to Deb's breasts :haha: xxxxx

Thanks hun. BTW do you know what happened to Tashas thread in first trimester? I am being blind or something as I can't find it and went back about 9 pages.

Girls - Africa queen has posted a thread in 1st trimester this morning. They couldn't save her remaining tube and also had to remove a large cyst from her ovary :cry:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Thinking about you all Ladies and sending lots of virtual :hugs::kiss::hugs:


----------



## Tulip

Vickieh1981 said:


> Thanks hun. BTW do you know what happened to Tashas thread in first trimester? I am being blind or something as I can't find it and went back about 9 pages.

Do you mean the Spring Babies one Vic? It's in PAL rather than 1st Tri xx


----------



## Vickieh1981

Tulip said:


> Vickieh1981 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks hun. BTW do you know what happened to Tashas thread in first trimester? I am being blind or something as I can't find it and went back about 9 pages.
> 
> Do you mean the Spring Babies one Vic? It's in PAL rather than 1st Tri xxClick to expand...

Jeez pregnancy brain is starting early this time. I have been looking for it for days. 

Thanks hun. xxx


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

can i join here? We are TTCAL. I miss my angel. :( We are on our 3rd Femara cycle, upped the dose this cycle to 5mg and just waiting for that Rainbowbaby.


----------



## lynnb

OnErth&InHvn said:


> can i join here? We are TTCAL. I miss my angel. :( We are on our 3rd Femara cycle, upped the dose this cycle to 5mg and just waiting for that Rainbowbaby.

Of course you can join

sorry for your loss :hugs: & hope you get your :bfp: soon:dust:


----------



## BizyBee

:hugs: hi girls!

Welcome OnErth&InHvn. Sorry for your loss. xx


----------



## aussiettc

OMGi just read like 30 pages to catch up.
I'm so sorry to all the recent losses.i hope you manage to get through the next few days as best you can.


----------



## Firedancer41

I am just so profoundly sad for both AfricaQueen and Sassy. :hugs: to them both.


----------



## tryforbaby2

My heart goes out to AfricaQueen and Sassy_TTC. :hugs:
I am terribly sorry for your loss


----------



## tryforbaby2

How long did anyone bleed for after having a D&C?

I had my D&C a week ago today. The first few days I had horrible cramping and brown spotting. The past two days my cramps are much lighter but my bleeding is abundant and dark red and clotty.

I have an appointment today at 2:15pm, however I am just curious.

Also I was wondering if its ok to start TTC again right away?


----------



## Megg33k

OnErth&InHvn said:


> can i join here? We are TTCAL. I miss my angel. :( We are on our 3rd Femara cycle, upped the dose this cycle to 5mg and just waiting for that Rainbowbaby.

Of course you can! :hugs: When was your loss? I only ask so I can add you to the front page! 



tryforbaby2 said:


> How long did anyone bleed for after having a D&C?
> 
> I had my D&C a week ago today. The first few days I had horrible cramping and brown spotting. The past two days my cramps are much lighter but my bleeding is abundant and dark red and clotty.
> 
> I have an appointment today at 2:15pm, however I am just curious.
> 
> Also I was wondering if its ok to start TTC again right away?

I didn't want to ignore your question, but I don't have an answer! I'm sure someone will come along and let you know ASAP though! :hugs:


----------



## Tulip

Hi honey I had proper bleeding for about 4 days, then dark stringy bits for a couple of weeks. You mustn't start TTC until you have stopped bleeding as you're at risk of infection. Hope your appointment goes well xx


----------



## tryforbaby2

I was planning on waiting until the bleeding stops but I have read so many different stories about getting pregnant before they start a period and then some loose them. Makes me nervous. Some things say wait 3 cycles and others say wait one cycle while others say they only say that so they can date another pregnancy accurately.

I am hoping to start TTC once the bleeding has stopped completely.

Thank You for your advice. :flower:


----------



## Tulip

I don't think it's clear either way the best thing to do.... some say wait to let your body recover, others say you're more fertile straight after a loss :shrug: Yes, some don't wait for AF and lose their new beans - but equally some don't wait for AF and get a bouncing baby nine months later. It's a personal decision I think :flower:


----------



## C&J

Hi there tryforbaby2, I had a m/c at 5w+3 on 28/6/10 and stopped bleeding after 6 days. We have decided to start trying straight away. I had a positive ov test yesterday (was previously negative so wasnt left over from pg hormones) so we have been :sex: for the past few days. I felt completely ready to try again and my body has gone completely back to normal.


----------



## lynnb

tryforbaby2 said:


> How long did anyone bleed for after having a D&C?
> 
> I had my D&C a week ago today. The first few days I had horrible cramping and brown spotting. The past two days my cramps are much lighter but my bleeding is abundant and dark red and clotty.
> 
> I have an appointment today at 2:15pm, however I am just curious.
> 
> Also I was wondering if its ok to start TTC again right away?

I think, with a D&C, that you have to wait a couple of months for the lining of the uterus to heal & build back up but not sure as I had natural mc, maybe best to check with your doc.


----------



## tryforbaby2

C&J said:


> Hi there tryforbaby2, I had a m/c at 5w+3 on 28/6/10 and stopped bleeding after 6 days. We have decided to start trying straight away. I had a positive ov test yesterday (was previously negative so wasnt left over from pg hormones) so we have been :sex: for the past few days. I felt completely ready to try again and my body has gone completely back to normal.

Thats great you feel comfortable to try again so soon after!
I am wondering if because I was 12 weeks if that is why I am bleeding heavier? :shrug: I am bleeding my heaviest yesterday and today. Very clotty too and it is so dark its nearly black. Very confusing and I hope everything is ok. My cramps also have come back to haunt me.....Ugh.....
The doctor that perfomred my D&C said I can try again after a cycle but mainly whenever I feel up to it, as it has been said they only say that for dating purposes if you fall pregnant again right away.

However, I did read that after a D&C to wait up to 3 months for the lining of your uterus to thicken back up to hold a baby. 

So I dont know.....I want to try again right away but dont want to lose baby because my lining isnt thick enough........my patience is horrible.........LOL

Well I have my appointment soon, so I'll know soon enough hat they think! Thanks Girls!


----------



## SunShyn2205

OnErth&InHvn said:


> can i join here? We are TTCAL. I miss my angel. :( We are on our 3rd Femara cycle, upped the dose this cycle to 5mg and just waiting for that Rainbowbaby.

Im Pregnant with a Femara Baby! 
It worked great for me at 5mg, Good Luck and Baby Dust!


----------



## SunShyn2205

So Sorry AficanQueen and Sassy... your in our prayers!


----------



## SunShyn2205

tryforbaby2 said:


> C&J said:
> 
> 
> Hi there tryforbaby2, I had a m/c at 5w+3 on 28/6/10 and stopped bleeding after 6 days. We have decided to start trying straight away. I had a positive ov test yesterday (was previously negative so wasnt left over from pg hormones) so we have been :sex: for the past few days. I felt completely ready to try again and my body has gone completely back to normal.
> 
> Thats great you feel comfortable to try again so soon after!
> I am wondering if because I was 12 weeks if that is why I am bleeding heavier? :shrug: I am bleeding my heaviest yesterday and today. Very clotty too and it is so dark its nearly black. Very confusing and I hope everything is ok. My cramps also have come back to haunt me.....Ugh.....
> The doctor that perfomred my D&C said I can try again after a cycle but mainly whenever I feel up to it, as it has been said they only say that for dating purposes if you fall pregnant again right away.
> 
> However, I did read that after a D&C to wait up to 3 months for the lining of your uterus to thicken back up to hold a baby.
> 
> So I dont know.....I want to try again right away but dont want to lose baby because my lining isnt thick enough........my patience is horrible.........LOL
> 
> Well I have my appointment soon, so I'll know soon enough hat they think! Thanks Girls!Click to expand...

Sorry for your loss, I have had 2 D/C from losses and Bleeding should only feel like a heavy period flow to light to none following the D/C. If it doesn't feel NOrmal to YOu I would Definately Talk to you Doctor... (and we waited 2 cycles to begin trying again.)
Hope you feel Better :hugs:


----------



## tryforbaby2

I just got back from my appointment and we can go one of two ways.

#1. If the bleeding does not slow down by thursday, they will torture me again and again. They will do another ultrasound to see how much/if any tissue is left and perform ANOTHER D&C. :cry:

#2. If the bleeding does get a little lighter but still flowing they will give me a shot of progesterone to stop the bleeding.

This doctor advized me to wait 1-2 cycles before trying again.


Ugh.......Gross part ever: I still had to have a pelvic exam even though I was bleeding for two......so gross.....


----------



## debgreasby

Quick question to blood donors out there ...... can you donate in the 2WW? I want to give blood tomorrow (eek 1st time) and i will be 6DPO. The questionnaire just asks if u r pregnant or have a baby under 9 months old.


----------



## svetayasofiya

tryforbaby2 said:


> I just got back from my appointment and we can go one of two ways.
> 
> #1. If the bleeding does not slow down by thursday, they will torture me again and again. They will do another ultrasound to see how much/if any tissue is left and perform ANOTHER D&C. :cry:
> 
> #2. If the bleeding does get a little lighter but still flowing they will give me a shot of progesterone to stop the bleeding.
> 
> This doctor advized me to wait 1-2 cycles before trying again.
> 
> 
> Ugh.......Gross part ever: I still had to have a pelvic exam even though I was bleeding for two......so gross.....

Like losing a baby isn't enough, we have to loase our dignity at the same time. :dohh: When I was in the ER during my MC I had to pee so bad so they gave me a bed pan. I couldn't do it, but I didn't dribble a bit, so not only was I covered in blood I was slightly covered in pee too. :wacko: I swear, those docs have seen it all. The worst part was leaving the hospital with my bloody pants and underwear in a bag with a hospital gown tied around my waste. :thumbup:

Hang in there. I really hope for your sake they don't have to do another D&C. I know two months seems like a long time, but if they say you should wait then you probably should.


----------



## Vickieh1981

tryforbaby2 said:


> C&J said:
> 
> 
> Hi there tryforbaby2, I had a m/c at 5w+3 on 28/6/10 and stopped bleeding after 6 days. We have decided to start trying straight away. I had a positive ov test yesterday (was previously negative so wasnt left over from pg hormones) so we have been
> However, I did read that after a D&C to wait up to 3 months for the lining of your uterus to thicken back up to hold a baby.
> 
> So I dont know.....I want to try again right away but dont want to lose baby because my lining isnt thick enough........my patience is horrible.........LOL
> 
> Well I have my appointment soon, so I'll know soon enough hat they think! Thanks Girls!
> 
> My consultant said that if the lining is thick enough for the baby to implant and give you a positive test then it's fine. If it's not thick enough you won't miscarry as you won't ever get a positive test. HTH
> 
> 
> 
> tryforbaby2 said:
> 
> 
> I just got back from my appointment and we can go one of two ways.
> 
> #1. If the bleeding does not slow down by thursday, they will torture me again and again. They will do another ultrasound to see how much/if any tissue is left and perform ANOTHER D&C. :cry:
> 
> #2. If the bleeding does get a little lighter but still flowing they will give me a shot of progesterone to stop the bleeding.
> 
> This doctor advized me to wait 1-2 cycles before trying again.
> 
> 
> Ugh.......Gross part ever: I still had to have a pelvic exam even though I was bleeding for two......so gross.....Click to expand...
> 
> Different drs tell you different things. One I saw after losing Isabella said that it was not physically possible to fall pregnant after a miscarriage before your first period. I know that's crap as I did. IdiotsClick to expand...


----------



## tryforbaby2

svetayasofiya said:


> tryforbaby2 said:
> 
> 
> I just got back from my appointment and we can go one of two ways.
> 
> #1. If the bleeding does not slow down by thursday, they will torture me again and again. They will do another ultrasound to see how much/if any tissue is left and perform ANOTHER D&C. :cry:
> 
> #2. If the bleeding does get a little lighter but still flowing they will give me a shot of progesterone to stop the bleeding.
> 
> This doctor advized me to wait 1-2 cycles before trying again.
> 
> 
> Ugh.......Gross part ever: I still had to have a pelvic exam even though I was bleeding for two......so gross.....
> 
> Like losing a baby isn't enough, we have to loase our dignity at the same time. :dohh: When I was in the ER during my MC I had to pee so bad so they gave me a bed pan. I couldn't do it, but I didn't dribble a bit, so not only was I covered in blood I was slightly covered in pee too. :wacko: I swear, those docs have seen it all. The worst part was leaving the hospital with my bloody pants and underwear in a bag with a hospital gown tied around my waste. :thumbup:
> 
> Hang in there. I really hope for your sake they don't have to do another D&C. I know two months seems like a long time, but if they say you should wait then you probably should.Click to expand...

Oh my goodness! Talk about embarassing! Thank You! :flower:



Vickieh1981 said:


> tryforbaby2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> C&J said:
> 
> 
> Hi there tryforbaby2, I had a m/c at 5w+3 on 28/6/10 and stopped bleeding after 6 days. We have decided to start trying straight away. I had a positive ov test yesterday (was previously negative so wasnt left over from pg hormones) so we have been
> However, I did read that after a D&C to wait up to 3 months for the lining of your uterus to thicken back up to hold a baby.
> 
> So I dont know.....I want to try again right away but dont want to lose baby because my lining isnt thick enough........my patience is horrible.........LOL
> 
> Well I have my appointment soon, so I'll know soon enough hat they think! Thanks Girls!
> 
> My consultant said that if the lining is thick enough for the baby to implant and give you a positive test then it's fine. If it's not thick enough you won't miscarry as you won't ever get a positive test. HTH
> 
> 
> 
> tryforbaby2 said:
> 
> 
> I just got back from my appointment and we can go one of two ways.
> 
> #1. If the bleeding does not slow down by thursday, they will torture me again and again. They will do another ultrasound to see how much/if any tissue is left and perform ANOTHER D&C. :cry:
> 
> #2. If the bleeding does get a little lighter but still flowing they will give me a shot of progesterone to stop the bleeding.
> 
> This doctor advized me to wait 1-2 cycles before trying again.
> 
> 
> Ugh.......Gross part ever: I still had to have a pelvic exam even though I was bleeding for two......so gross.....Click to expand...
> 
> Different drs tell you different things. One I saw after losing Isabella said that it was not physically possible to fall pregnant after a miscarriage before your first period. I know that's crap as I did. IdiotsClick to expand...
> 
> Thank You! Idiots...I am so sorry for your loss. :hugs:Click to expand...


----------



## roonsma

debgreasby said:


> Quick question to blood donors out there ...... can you donate in the 2WW? I want to give blood tomorrow (eek 1st time) and i will be 6DPO. The questionnaire just asks if u r pregnant or have a baby under 9 months old.

Not sure on that one Deb but i know they are really strict on stuff like that, i went and told them about something really minor and they wouldn't let me.

Good on ya girl!! x :thumbup:


----------



## Megg33k

debgreasby said:


> Quick question to blood donors out there ...... can you donate in the 2WW? I want to give blood tomorrow (eek 1st time) and i will be 6DPO. The questionnaire just asks if u r pregnant or have a baby under 9 months old.

You can, but most people don't due to the amount of blood supply needed for proper implantation and such. I don't know if there's any truth to it, but that's all the info I have on the matter! :hugs:


----------



## debgreasby

Thanks guys - no appointments available so might just pop in and see what they say.


----------



## padbrat

Megg33k said:


> OMG Padbrat! That's AMAZING! Honestly, I was a bit hesitant when I pulled it... because it meant nothing to me in the context of what I knew of your life! But, I figured if that's what the universe wanted you to see, then that's what it wanted you to see! And, it was a pretty positive sounding card! I'm SO excited that it came out right! :yipee: Excited about your tests!!! Also, :yipee: for AF from hell finishing! :hugs: You've really made my week! :hugs:

awww Megg you always make my week hun!:kiss:

Poor Africa Queen... I hope she feels all the love and vibes from us and knows she isn't alone...:flower:

Deb... another random thought please cos they make me laugh:happydance:

Amos.. you sea sick yet? I am... can we get off the boat yet LMAO

Holiday Holiday... if we took a holiday ... Hooolllliiiddaaaaay... took some time to celebrate...:happydance:


----------



## padbrat

BizyBee said:


> AfricaQueen, I am heartbroken for you. So sorry. :cry:
> 
> Sveta, C&J, tryforbaby2, foxforce, madlyttc: :hi: welcome to the thread. Sorry for your losses. :hugs:
> (Madly, I have had 2 chemicals and a loss at 8 weeks, so can relate to your sadness)
> 
> Sorry :witch: got you Dazed. Hope it's the last one for a long time!
> 
> Pad, yay! Glad she's leaving!
> 
> Amos, so happy you can start again soon.
> 
> Megg, whew! Good job keeping up with all of us. Fab news on the EWCM!
> 
> 
> I am still waiting for :witch: to show so I can get started with IVF! Ugh.

C'mon AF Bizzy has to get bizzy for a baby!:haha:


----------



## Vickieh1981

Why are we down to 92? Who else did we lose Megg?


----------



## debgreasby

Right, so can't give blood if there is even a remote chance i'm all up the duff. Something to do with the amount of iron that's removed! Bit gutted, but hopefully a :bfp: will make me feel better lol!

Tea is my new best friend.


----------



## roonsma

I bet it would Deb!! Just what we need to cheer us up, when are you testing?

:coffee: (just for you)!


----------



## debgreasby

roonsma said:


> I bet it would Deb!! Just what we need to cheer us up, when are you testing?
> 
> :coffee: (just for you)!

Tomorrow lol


----------



## Amos2009

Fingers crossed Deb! Padbrat- You know what cures seasickness?? WINE!!! lol

Yay me- Cycle #2 before we can TTC is now officially under way!!! And it seems like AF has really missed me because she is making up for lost time...what a bitty!! But I don't care- I have a plan now and feel very confident that my next BFP will result in a BABY!!! 
Bring on the end of August!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## svetayasofiya

Amos2009 said:


> Fingers crossed Deb! Padbrat- You know what cures seasickness?? WINE!!! lol
> 
> Yay me- Cycle #2 before we can TTC is now officially under way!!! And it seems like AF has really missed me because she is making up for lost time...what a bitty!! But I don't care- I have a plan now and feel very confident that my next BFP will result in a BABY!!!
> Bring on the end of August!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:thumbup: I am waiting on AF too so I'll be TTC in August. Hopefully we'll have our BFP's!!!


----------



## Megg33k

Vickieh1981 said:


> Why are we down to 92? Who else did we lose Megg?

Learned yesterday that 'heart tree' (who has been an absolute pillar of strength in my Disco Derail thread) is suffering her 3rd loss... D&C scheduled for July 16! :cry:



debgreasby said:


> Right, so can't give blood if there is even a remote chance i'm all up the duff. Something to do with the amount of iron that's removed! Bit gutted, but hopefully a :bfp: will make me feel better lol!
> 
> Tea is my new best friend.

I thought that might be the case! :hugs: A BFP will surely make you feel better!



Amos2009 said:


> Fingers crossed Deb! Padbrat- You know what cures seasickness?? WINE!!! lol
> 
> Yay me- Cycle #2 before we can TTC is now officially under way!!! And it seems like AF has really missed me because she is making up for lost time...what a bitty!! But I don't care- *I have a plan now and feel very confident that my next BFP will result in a BABY!!!
> Bring on the end of August!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

I love your PMA! :hugs: You're amazing!!! Love you, Sis! xxx



svetayasofiya said:


> Amos2009 said:
> 
> 
> Fingers crossed Deb! Padbrat- You know what cures seasickness?? WINE!!! lol
> 
> Yay me- Cycle #2 before we can TTC is now officially under way!!! And it seems like AF has really missed me because she is making up for lost time...what a bitty!! But I don't care- I have a plan now and feel very confident that my next BFP will result in a BABY!!!
> Bring on the end of August!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> :thumbup: I am waiting on AF too so I'll be TTC in August. Hopefully we'll have our BFP's!!!Click to expand...

August BFP's!!!! :yipee: C'mon August! LOL


----------



## tryforbaby2

Amos2009 said:


> Fingers crossed Deb! Padbrat- You know what cures seasickness?? WINE!!! lol
> 
> Yay me- Cycle #2 before we can TTC is now officially under way!!! And it seems like AF has really missed me because she is making up for lost time...what a bitty!! But I don't care- I have a plan now and feel very confident that my next BFP will result in a BABY!!!
> Bring on the end of August!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I am new to this section on BnB but I absolutely love your awesome attitude!! I have a feeling your next bfp will result in a baby too!!! :happydance:


----------



## debgreasby

Oh no! :hug: for hearttree :cry:


----------



## Vickieh1981

Oooooh nooooo. That has really upset me - I can't believe that. Where has she posted?


----------



## heather_dw

Hey guys! I don't know when can TTC again. My m/c started 21 days ago and finished after a full week, but then I started bleeding again yesterday. I wanted to give it one full cycle before trying again, but I'm so confused about this bleeding, that I don't even know when that's going to be!

Crazy body!


----------



## Megg33k

heart tree's post from Disco Derail:



heart tree said:


> Hi girls, sorry to keep you all waiting. It has been an impossibly long and draining day. I have nothing good to share with you at all. There is a sac measuring 5+1, no yolk, no heartbeat and lots of "debris" in my uterus, which they think is blood. I'm 6+4 today. I basically had to make a decision to terminate the pregnancy on Friday in the operating room, wait until Monday and do it wide awake in my doctor's office or wait it out with the chance of having a miscarriage on the airplane that I'm taking on Tuesday night for my vacation. If it didn't happen on the plane, there would be a chance it would happen on my vacation, the beach perhaps. Lovely choices. Since I've had this procedure both awake and asleep, I opted to be asleep. Being awake for it was the most traumatic experience of my life. Plus that would mean doing it on Monday and then taking a plane on Tuesday. So, I go in this Friday to become un-pregnant. :cry:
> 
> My doctor was willing to wait to do another scan in a week but she said it really didn't look good. If I didn't have this vacation, I probably would wait it out another week. But honestly, my gut tells me this one isn't mine to keep, so why wait? Plus, the sooner I get this done, the sooner I will get the bleeding over with. I can't go into the ocean while I'm bleeding. I went to Hawaii 4 days after my first loss and couldn't go in the ocean at all. This time I'm going to Cape Cod and all we do is sit on the beach. I'm hoping I'll stop bleeding for part of the trip.
> 
> I'm exhausted and empty. Not much more to say. My 5 year wedding anniversary is tomorrow. Might have some wine.


----------



## Megg33k

heather_dw said:


> Hey guys! I don't know when can TTC again. My m/c started 21 days ago and finished after a full week, but then I started bleeding again yesterday. I wanted to give it one full cycle before trying again, but I'm so confused about this bleeding, that I don't even know when that's going to be!
> 
> Crazy body!

I wish I had answers for you, but I don't! I'm hoping someone can shed some light for you, honey! I'm so sorry you're going through this! :hugs:


----------



## EpdTTC

I feel just sick for heart tree. Sending her healing energy.


----------



## EpdTTC

Just a quick update...my hcg slightly more than doubled in 46 hours...went from 228 to 477. Other hormone levels are looking good too. This could be my sticky bean. Trying hard everyday not to be worried and paranoid. I tell myself that if it's meant to be, it will be. I am doing everything I can...progesterone, baby aspirin, Lovenox injections, vitamins....and if it's not meant to be, it's not like worrying about it in advance will make it any easier if something happens. Right??

Good vibes Ladies, good vibes...


----------



## dawny690

Epd sounds good hun xxxx


----------



## svetayasofiya

heather_dw said:


> Hey guys! I don't know when can TTC again. My m/c started 21 days ago and finished after a full week, but then I started bleeding again yesterday. I wanted to give it one full cycle before trying again, but I'm so confused about this bleeding, that I don't even know when that's going to be!
> 
> Crazy body!

If it's been 21 days, is this not your period?


----------



## roonsma

EpdTTC said:


> Just a quick update...my hcg slightly more than doubled in 46 hours...went from 228 to 477. Other hormone levels are looking good too. This could be my sticky bean. Trying hard everyday not to be worried and paranoid. I tell myself that if it's meant to be, it will be. I am doing everything I can...progesterone, baby aspirin, Lovenox injections, vitamins....and if it's not meant to be, it's not like worrying about it in advance will make it any easier if something happens. Right??
> 
> Good vibes Ladies, good vibes...


Sounds like a good plan, good luck to you xxx:happydance:


----------



## BizyBee

:hugs: Sorry heart tree.


----------



## heather_dw

21 days since the miscarriage started, so I don't think it's AF. I usually have about a 32 day cycle.


----------



## dawny690

Could be af trying to regulate itself ready not sure x


----------



## Megg33k

EpdTTC said:


> Just a quick update...my hcg slightly more than doubled in 46 hours...went from 228 to 477. Other hormone levels are looking good too. This could be my sticky bean. Trying hard everyday not to be worried and paranoid. I tell myself that if it's meant to be, it will be. I am doing everything I can...progesterone, baby aspirin, Lovenox injections, vitamins....and if it's not meant to be, it's not like worrying about it in advance will make it any easier if something happens. Right??
> 
> Good vibes Ladies, good vibes...

Sounds great, honey! :hugs: I think this one is yours to keep!


----------



## tryforbaby2

Megg33k said:


> heart tree's post from Disco Derail:
> 
> 
> 
> heart tree said:
> 
> 
> Hi girls, sorry to keep you all waiting. It has been an impossibly long and draining day. I have nothing good to share with you at all. There is a sac measuring 5+1, no yolk, no heartbeat and lots of "debris" in my uterus, which they think is blood. I'm 6+4 today. I basically had to make a decision to terminate the pregnancy on Friday in the operating room, wait until Monday and do it wide awake in my doctor's office or wait it out with the chance of having a miscarriage on the airplane that I'm taking on Tuesday night for my vacation. If it didn't happen on the plane, there would be a chance it would happen on my vacation, the beach perhaps. Lovely choices. Since I've had this procedure both awake and asleep, I opted to be asleep. Being awake for it was the most traumatic experience of my life. Plus that would mean doing it on Monday and then taking a plane on Tuesday. So, I go in this Friday to become un-pregnant. :cry:
> 
> My doctor was willing to wait to do another scan in a week but she said it really didn't look good. If I didn't have this vacation, I probably would wait it out another week. But honestly, my gut tells me this one isn't mine to keep, so why wait? Plus, the sooner I get this done, the sooner I will get the bleeding over with. I can't go into the ocean while I'm bleeding. I went to Hawaii 4 days after my first loss and couldn't go in the ocean at all. This time I'm going to Cape Cod and all we do is sit on the beach. I'm hoping I'll stop bleeding for part of the trip.
> 
> I'm exhausted and empty. Not much more to say. My 5 year wedding anniversary is tomorrow. Might have some wine.Click to expand...

My goodness. My heart is aching for her as I was in nearly the same situation as her last week. I had my MC while at the beach July 5th and had to get a d&c done July 6th. We had our vacation for July 3rd to July 10th. I spent it grieving over my baby. No ocean, no pool, no anything.

I am terribly sorry heart tree. You are an incredibly strong woman. That is an extremely difficult decision to make I have to agree. I also would not to choose, IF I werent going on vacation, I'd hold out too, praying for a miracle.

Again, I am sorry. :hugs:


----------



## LunaBean

Im so sorry heart tree xx


----------



## JolleyGirl86

Im new to this thread, so I hope you girls dont mind if I join. Heart Tree I am sorry about your loss, I know how hard it is and my heart goes out to you and everyone else here who has suffered a loss. I have had 3 mc's and just found out on sunday that I am pregnant, so Im nervous and kind of holding back the excitement. I have been having some lower back pain and on and off cramping for the past few days. I hope this pregnancy will be successful, but its hard to stay positive. We will see what happens!


----------



## aussiettc

:hug: heartree i hope you cna get things sorted swiftly so you can have a nice vacation

Jolly - welcome and congratulations


----------



## JolleyGirl86

Thanks Aussie. I hope this one goes good. How long have you been TTC?


----------



## aussiettc

officially about a year, but in DH mind since christmas, not that anything has changed thats just the day he agreed to trying again, before that he wasn't sure so he was NTNP, but i was trying very very hard

OMG i can't believe its been a year already, maybe i need to join the LTTTC


----------



## Sarah+3

I got a BFP today at the doctors. Wasnt expecting to test till next week but midwife wanted to see. Im in shock!


----------



## heather_dw

Congratulations! :happydance:


----------



## aussiettc

congrats Sarah


----------



## JolleyGirl86

Well hang in there you will get your BFP! We had been TTC about 10 months, so sometimes it just takes longer, but it will happen :)

Congrats Sarah


----------



## Megg33k

Congrats, Sarah!

Congrats, JolleyGirl!

Big :hugs: to both of you! 

I'd love to add you both to the front page, but first I need the month and year of your more recent losses, total number of losses, and date of your BFP! :hugs:


----------



## debgreasby

Congrats to the new :bfp: ladies!

:bfn: for me lol - roll on tomorrow :)


----------



## lynnb

Congratulations & welcome Golleygirl :yipee:

Congratulations Sarah :yipee:


----------



## SunShyn2205

So Sorry HeartTree, you are in my prayers!


----------



## C&J

Morning ladies, Im now in my 1st 2ww since my m/c . Ov'ed as normal on cd 16 we bd on cd14,15 and 16. Just got to wait and see now.


----------



## SunShyn2205

Congrats Sarah and JollyGirl on your new BFPs!!!


----------



## SunShyn2205

C&J fxd you get some good news at the end of your 2ww!! 
:dust: Sticky BABY DUST :dust:


----------



## lynnb

C&J said:


> Morning ladies, Im now in my 1st 2ww since my m/c . Ov'ed as normal on cd 16 we bd on cd14,15 and 16. Just got to wait and see now.

Me too, had +OPK on monday, so now just have to be patient

:dust: for us both, hope this is our month


----------



## C&J

Goodluck lynnb I had my positive on tuesday. Hope you get your bfp.


----------



## Vickieh1981

EpdTTC said:


> Just a quick update...my hcg slightly more than doubled in 46 hours...went from 228 to 477. Other hormone levels are looking good too. This could be my sticky bean. Trying hard everyday not to be worried and paranoid. I tell myself that if it's meant to be, it will be. I am doing everything I can...progesterone, baby aspirin, Lovenox injections, vitamins....and if it's not meant to be, it's not like worrying about it in advance will make it any easier if something happens. Right??
> 
> Good vibes Ladies, good vibes...

Excellent news and a good attitude. I am trying to take the same one but tbh I can't relax and enjoy it.



Sarah+3 said:


> I got a BFP today at the doctors. Wasnt expecting to test till next week but midwife wanted to see. Im in shock!

Excellent news



aussiettc said:


> officially about a year, but in DH mind since christmas, not that anything has changed thats just the day he agreed to trying again, before that he wasn't sure so he was NTNP, but i was trying very very hard
> 
> OMG i can't believe its been a year already, maybe i need to join the LTTTC

What is LTTTC?


Debs - I am still keeping everything crossed for your bfp this month.


----------



## roonsma

JolleyGirl86 said:


> Im new to this thread, so I hope you girls dont mind if I join. Heart Tree I am sorry about your loss, I know how hard it is and my heart goes out to you and everyone else here who has suffered a loss. I have had 3 mc's and just found out on sunday that I am pregnant, so Im nervous and kind of holding back the excitement. I have been having some lower back pain and on and off cramping for the past few days. I hope this pregnancy will be successful, but its hard to stay positive. We will see what happens!

Welcome Jolley, congratulations on your BFP. I have the crampy backachey problems too, its very unsettling isn't it, good luck Chick xx



Sarah+3 said:


> I got a BFP today at the doctors. Wasnt expecting to test till next week but midwife wanted to see. Im in shock!

Congratulations!! xx


----------



## roonsma

debgreasby said:


> Congrats to the new :bfp: ladies!
> 
> :bfn: for me lol - roll on tomorrow :)

Good luck for tomorrow Deb!!! xx


----------



## lynnb

Vickieh1981 said:


> EpdTTC said:
> 
> 
> Just a quick update...my hcg slightly more than doubled in 46 hours...went from 228 to 477. Other hormone levels are looking good too. This could be my sticky bean. Trying hard everyday not to be worried and paranoid. I tell myself that if it's meant to be, it will be. I am doing everything I can...progesterone, baby aspirin, Lovenox injections, vitamins....and if it's not meant to be, it's not like worrying about it in advance will make it any easier if something happens. Right??
> 
> Good vibes Ladies, good vibes...
> 
> Excellent news and a good attitude. I am trying to take the same one but tbh I can't relax and enjoy it.
> 
> 
> 
> Sarah+3 said:
> 
> 
> I got a BFP today at the doctors. Wasnt expecting to test till next week but midwife wanted to see. Im in shock!Click to expand...
> 
> Excellent news
> 
> 
> 
> aussiettc said:
> 
> 
> officially about a year, but in DH mind since christmas, not that anything has changed thats just the day he agreed to trying again, before that he wasn't sure so he was NTNP, but i was trying very very hard
> 
> OMG i can't believe its been a year already, maybe i need to join the LTTTCClick to expand...
> 
> What is LTTTC?
> 
> 
> Debs - I am still keeping everything crossed for your bfp this month.Click to expand...

I think LTTTC is Long Term Trying To Conceive


----------



## dan-o

Megg, I got a faint BFP tues night + yesterday. 
Unfortunately todays is no darker, so I'm not sure if I'm still BFP or on the way to another :angel: xxx


----------



## Megg33k

dan-o said:


> Megg, I got a faint BFP tues night + yesterday.
> Unfortunately todays is no darker, so I'm not sure if I'm still BFP or on the way to another :angel: xxx

Hoping its your BFP, love! :hugs:


----------



## Firedancer41

Congrats Sarah, Jolley and Dan-O!


----------



## tryforbaby2

Congrats Jolly and Sarah!!! :happydance:
Dan-O I hope this is it for you!!! :bfp: = :baby: 
Sticky Dust to us all!


----------



## heather_dw

I'm thinking of calling the OBGYN to see if they'll cancel the pelvic ultrasound for Monday. With all the bleeding I just randomly started doing a few days ago, IF there is something "left" in there, I think my body is trying to take care of that on it's own. They were going to do another HCG quant blood draw on Monday anyways, so why not wait to see what the numbers are first?

Plus, I HATE pelvic ultrasounds with a fiery passion


----------



## Tasha

Hi girls, I thought I would update you all. I had my second scan today, it turns out that the 'early pregnancy' he saw on Tuesday was a cavity and so it is a pregnancy in an unknown location, I just got the results and my HCG was just under 300, this doesnt make it any clearer if it is another miscarriage or ectopic so what happens next will depend on Saturdays results. I beyond devastated. :cry::cry:

My iron is really low again at just 6, this happened before but the consultant said it needs to be investigated before we concieve again because my iron will get lower in pregnancy which could send me into heart failure.

This and my aunt dying this week has destroyed me and made me wonder what I did to deserve this.


----------



## padbrat

OMG.... so sad for Heart Tree.... she is such an amazing person I was so hoping that this was the one for her.... I was so happy when she said she had her bfp... I wish I could hug her...

Wine Amos!! Great idea... don't mind if I do .... glass for you too hun? LOL.... great way to pass the time while we bob around in our little boat!

HOORAY FOR AUG BFPs... bring em on girls!!!!! And massive congrats to all the new bfps!


----------



## padbrat

Ohhhh Tasha and Heather.... so crushed for you both... take care of yourselves xx


----------



## debgreasby

:hug: Tasha xxx


----------



## Amos2009

So sorry Tasha :(
And Heather- thinking of ya sweets!
Congrats to the new BFP's...I remembered who they were until I started typing. Sorry!! LOL


----------



## BizyBee

Tasha & Heather, I was so sad to read your posts. Thinking of you! :hugs: xx


----------



## BizyBee

Congrats Jolley, sarah, and dan-o!


----------



## tryforbaby2

Tasha said:


> Hi girls, I thought I would update you all. I had my second scan today, it turns out that the 'early pregnancy' he saw on Tuesday was a cavity and so it is a pregnancy in an unknown location, I just got the results and my HCG was just under 300, this doesnt make it any clearer if it is another miscarriage or ectopic so what happens next will depend on Saturdays results. I beyond devastated. :cry::cry:
> 
> My iron is really low again at just 6, this happened before but the consultant said it needs to be investigated before we concieve again because my iron will get lower in pregnancy which could send me into heart failure.
> 
> This and my aunt dying this week has destroyed me and made me wonder what I did to deserve this.

Oh my goodness! I am terribly sorry :hugs: Nothing I can say can make you feel better but please know that I am devastated for you and that I am agood listener. 



heather_dw said:


> I'm thinking of calling the OBGYN to see if they'll cancel the pelvic ultrasound for Monday. With all the bleeding I just randomly started doing a few days ago, IF there is something "left" in there, I think my body is trying to take care of that on it's own. They were going to do another HCG quant blood draw on Monday anyways, so why not wait to see what the numbers are first?
> 
> Plus, I HATE pelvic ultrasounds with a fiery passion

Ugh....I hate them too; especially while you are MC'ing or bleeding heavy after the d&c.....feels uber gross and uncomfortable. Damned Pelvic Exams! 

:hugs:


----------



## Sarah+3

Megg33k said:


> Congrats, Sarah!
> 
> Congrats, JolleyGirl!
> 
> Big :hugs: to both of you!
> 
> I'd love to add you both to the front page, but first I need the month and year of your more recent losses, total number of losses, and date of your BFP! :hugs:


May 22, 2010. Total number of losses 2 BFP for this one was July 14th

Thanks everyone!!!


----------



## parkgirl

C&J said:


> Morning ladies, Im now in my 1st 2ww since my m/c . Ov'ed as normal on cd 16 we bd on cd14,15 and 16. Just got to wait and see now.




lynnb said:


> C&J said:
> 
> 
> Morning ladies, Im now in my 1st 2ww since my m/c . Ov'ed as normal on cd 16 we bd on cd14,15 and 16. Just got to wait and see now.
> 
> Me too, had +OPK on monday, so now just have to be patient
> 
> :dust: for us both, hope this is our monthClick to expand...




C&J said:


> Goodluck lynnb I had my positive on tuesday. Hope you get your bfp.

I also had my first + opk on Monday since MC. :dust: :dust: FX we all get our sticky bfp


----------



## svetayasofiya

Congratulations to all the BFP's and my condolences to the recent losses. It's such a happy/sad thread. At least we can all be here for each other through the good and bad. This site has totally saved me since my loss.

I have a question for you girls, and I know it's totally personal and really only I can answer it, BUT... this week I thought I might possibly be pregnant (two weeks after mc). I have all the signs I had first time round (heartburn, cramps, lower back pain, sore tingly boobs...), but it seems a bit fast. Possible, but likely? We have had sex, but he pulled out (I know, real great method of BC but whatever). So I suppose anything is possible... That being said, I am now more convinced that I am actually ovulating, based on an abundance of cm and I have never seen it so stretchy before. This means I am ovulating and not pregnant yet right? Which leads to my question- do we go for it? Or do we wait for a full cycle??? I am ready emotionally, I just worry if we don't wait, my chances of having another mc are increased? I am just not very patient and I feel like my body is telling me something..... plus I am crazy horny (TMI) and it is our 6 yr anniversary of being together today. :happydance:

My doctor told us to wait a cycle, "for dating purposes". Doesn't seem like a proper reason to wait... but I am still so unsure. My rational side is telling me to be patient, but my 'I was just pg two weeks ago wants to be pg again now side' says do it. :wacko:

:baby: thoughts?


----------



## heather_dw

The stretchy CM means that you're probably ovulating or just about to and it's the best time to have sex for conception.
For me, I'm going to wait a cycle, just to make sure my body has time to heal and "calm down".

Of course, I'm still bleeding, after I thought I finished the M/C weeks ago, so who knows? I'm starting to worry about when/if I'll have normal AF again! 
:shrug:


----------



## Megg33k

Heather and Tasha! :hugs: 



Sarah+3 said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> Congrats, Sarah!
> 
> Congrats, JolleyGirl!
> 
> Big :hugs: to both of you!
> 
> I'd love to add you both to the front page, but first I need the month and year of your more recent losses, total number of losses, and date of your BFP! :hugs:
> 
> 
> May 22, 2010. Total number of losses 2 BFP for this one was July 14th
> 
> Thanks everyone!!!Click to expand...

Adding you now! :hugs: Congrats again!


----------



## dawny690

Oh my tasha im so sorry hun Xxxx


----------



## parkgirl

So sorry Heather and Tasha. :hugs:


----------



## parkgirl

Congrats to the new BFPs!! :dance:


----------



## aussiettc

Vickieh1981 said:


> EpdTTC said:
> 
> 
> Just a quick update...my hcg slightly more than doubled in 46 hours...went from 228 to 477. Other hormone levels are looking good too. This could be my sticky bean. Trying hard everyday not to be worried and paranoid. I tell myself that if it's meant to be, it will be. I am doing everything I can...progesterone, baby aspirin, Lovenox injections, vitamins....and if it's not meant to be, it's not like worrying about it in advance will make it any easier if something happens. Right??
> 
> Good vibes Ladies, good vibes...
> 
> Excellent news and a good attitude. I am trying to take the same one but tbh I can't relax and enjoy it.
> 
> 
> 
> Sarah+3 said:
> 
> 
> I got a BFP today at the doctors. Wasnt expecting to test till next week but midwife wanted to see. Im in shock!Click to expand...
> 
> Excellent news
> 
> 
> 
> aussiettc said:
> 
> 
> officially about a year, but in DH mind since christmas, not that anything has changed thats just the day he agreed to trying again, before that he wasn't sure so he was NTNP, but i was trying very very hard
> 
> OMG i can't believe its been a year already, maybe i need to join the LTTTCClick to expand...
> 
> What is LTTTC?
> 
> 
> Debs - I am still keeping everything crossed for your bfp this month.Click to expand...

Long term trying to concieve



dan-o said:


> Megg, I got a faint BFP tues night + yesterday.
> Unfortunately todays is no darker, so I'm not sure if I'm still BFP or on the way to another :angel: xxx

fxed for you dan-o, i hope you get some clear answers soon



Tasha said:


> Hi girls, I thought I would update you all. I had my second scan today, it turns out that the 'early pregnancy' he saw on Tuesday was a cavity and so it is a pregnancy in an unknown location, I just got the results and my HCG was just under 300, this doesnt make it any clearer if it is another miscarriage or ectopic so what happens next will depend on Saturdays results. I beyond devastated. :cry::cry:
> 
> My iron is really low again at just 6, this happened before but the consultant said it needs to be investigated before we concieve again because my iron will get lower in pregnancy which could send me into heart failure.
> 
> This and my aunt dying this week has destroyed me and made me wonder what I did to deserve this.

My heart goes out to you i was in your position afew weeks ago. mine turned out to be a MC i hope your turns out better than mine.



svetayasofiya said:


> Congratulations to all the BFP's and my condolences to the recent losses. It's such a happy/sad thread. At least we can all be here for each other through the good and bad. This site has totally saved me since my loss.
> 
> I have a question for you girls, and I know it's totally personal and really only I can answer it, BUT... this week I thought I might possibly be pregnant (two weeks after mc). I have all the signs I had first time round (heartburn, cramps, lower back pain, sore tingly boobs...), but it seems a bit fast. Possible, but likely? We have had sex, but he pulled out (I know, real great method of BC but whatever). So I suppose anything is possible... That being said, I am now more convinced that I am actually ovulating, based on an abundance of cm and I have never seen it so stretchy before. This means I am ovulating and not pregnant yet right? Which leads to my question- do we go for it? Or do we wait for a full cycle??? I am ready emotionally, I just worry if we don't wait, my chances of having another mc are increased? I am just not very patient and I feel like my body is telling me something..... plus I am crazy horny (TMI) and it is our 6 yr anniversary of being together today. :happydance:
> 
> My doctor told us to wait a cycle, "for dating purposes". Doesn't seem like a proper reason to wait... but I am still so unsure. My rational side is telling me to be patient, but my 'I was just pg two weeks ago wants to be pg again now side' says do it. :wacko:
> 
> :baby: thoughts?

My dr who is a gyno and IVF fertility specialist said not to worry about waiting. if your body isn't ready it wont ovulate or give you any fertile signs so i sat go for it.


----------



## parkgirl

svetayasofiya said:


> Congratulations to all the BFP's and my condolences to the recent losses. It's such a happy/sad thread. At least we can all be here for each other through the good and bad. This site has totally saved me since my loss.
> 
> I have a question for you girls, and I know it's totally personal and really only I can answer it, BUT... this week I thought I might possibly be pregnant (two weeks after mc). I have all the signs I had first time round (heartburn, cramps, lower back pain, sore tingly boobs...), but it seems a bit fast. Possible, but likely? We have had sex, but he pulled out (I know, real great method of BC but whatever). So I suppose anything is possible... That being said, I am now more convinced that I am actually ovulating, based on an abundance of cm and I have never seen it so stretchy before. This means I am ovulating and not pregnant yet right? Which leads to my question- do we go for it? Or do we wait for a full cycle??? I am ready emotionally, I just worry if we don't wait, my chances of having another mc are increased? I am just not very patient and I feel like my body is telling me something..... plus I am crazy horny (TMI) and it is our 6 yr anniversary of being together today. :happydance:
> 
> My doctor told us to wait a cycle, "for dating purposes". Doesn't seem like a proper reason to wait... but I am still so unsure. My rational side is telling me to be patient, but my 'I was just pg two weeks ago wants to be pg again now side' says do it. :wacko:
> 
> :baby: thoughts?

My ob/gyn said the only reason to wait is for dating purposes, and that's for their benefit. If we wanted to try right away, then go for it. She did warn that I may not ovulate for another cycle, but I did.

EDIT: ha, just like what aussiettc said. She just beat me to it.


----------



## heather_dw

Hmm.. if that's the case, I might try as soon as I see fertile signs instead of waiting. Of course, I'm starting to get worried about my cycle and this bleeding. I don't remember my other m/c in 2007 being anything like this one. Maybe it was because I was on Prometrium this time? Who knows.

I'm starting to look forward to the Fetal/Maternal medicine specialist appt on Monday (but not the pelvic U/S or the blood draw :haha: ). I am just hoping that seeing the specialist will clear up a lot of things for me and reassure me a little. At least, that's what I pray happens


----------



## heather_dw

I just got off the phone with the OBGYN's nurse. They still want me to do the pelvic ultrasound. They want to look at my uterus and ovary. I hope that doesn't mean they think something's wrong with the ovary. I only have one left! I'm guessing that they just want to look while they're down there. I hope I stop bleeding by then. I don't wanna be bleeding and have them poking around. Ew.

Hubby is home sick from work for the second day in a row. He's got a severe sore throat, body aches and alternates between fever and chills. Poor guy. I'm disenfecting things and taking Vitamin C. I can't afford to get sick. I have all those appointments on Monday!

Getting ready to drive my mother and I to the grocery store. It's a long trip, since we're going to the "good stores" 45 minutes away. Usually, hubby and I do it, but I'm not dragging him around when he's sick. We usually go on Thursdays and we're out of almost everything!


----------



## LunaBean

Congrats on new bfps! 

svetayasofiya - my doctor said last week that I maybe keep miscarrying because I'm only leaving one cycle between MCing and trying again (and getting pregnant straight away again), but the nurse at the hospital said I'm better trying the very next cycle, without waiting, as your body is more receptable to getting pregnant again? So I think it maybe just depends on their personal opinion, rather than medical advice. I MC last month and I'm trying again this month, so we'll see! I say do whatever you feel comfortable with, if you feel your body needs to wait then wait, but it not, get right back in there!


----------



## svetayasofiya

Thanks for all your advice ladies! We decided to wait. Just one cycle, to let everything in my body and brain get back to normal. lol I keep thinking I am so tough, two and a half weeks post mc I *am* doing very well. But I also think part of my rush to get going again is a result of my grief. I need to get my life back to normal. The last 6 weeks have been all over the place with the pregnancy, then the complications, and finally the mc. I haven't been to the gym in two months and I used to go 3-4x a week. I really miss it and want to lose 5-10lbs. Plus we are in the middle of house renos and I want everything to be zen when I fall pregnant again. Soooo we will wait for AF and start trying after. For some reason I think I'll get pregnant right away, but realistically? Last time happened after 3 cycles. Still quick I know. I hope I don't regress if it doesn't happen right away. 

Ahhh patience, it's a difficult thing! I am only delaying by three weeks. *sigh...... really 4-5 before I'll know anything.....


----------



## pea-in-pod

Hi Megg!

Well I am very newly pregnant - again! So I know you have added me and removed me from this list before, but this time I am praying that you only add me and do not have to remove me! Got my BFP today, 4th time preggers so I am really praying for a sticky bean this time round.

xoxo
Pea


----------



## aussiettc

Lizzi - so glad that you feel confident to try again and not give up on your dreams of being a mum.

Maybe we can be TTC budies???:shrug:


----------



## Megg33k

pea-in-pod said:


> Hi Megg!
> 
> Well I am very newly pregnant - again! So I know you have added me and removed me from this list before, but this time I am praying that you only add me and do not have to remove me! Got my BFP today, 4th time preggers so I am really praying for a sticky bean this time round.
> 
> xoxo
> Pea

That's great, honey! CONGRATS! :hugs: I'm very hopeful that this one will lead to your forever baby! :yipee:


----------



## Tasha

Megg can you change mine to 7+1, I started bleeding this morning. Thanks.


----------



## debgreasby

So sorry Tasha :(


----------



## Megg33k

Tasha said:


> Megg can you change mine to 7+1, I started bleeding this morning. Thanks.

I'm SOOOOOO sorry, sweetie! :hugs: I'll change it! :cry:


----------



## parkgirl

:hugs: So sorry, Tasha.


----------



## parkgirl

Pea-in-pod. Big congrats to you!!


----------



## Firedancer41

Tasha, I'm sorry hun :hugs:


----------



## BizyBee

I'm still waiting for :witch:. Sorry I haven't been on as much. I'm very frustrated right now!

So sorry Tasha :hugs:

Congrats Pea-in-a-pod!


----------



## lynnb

So very sorry Tasha :hugs:

Congratulations pea-in-pod :happydance:


----------



## Vickieh1981

I'm so sorry Tasha.


----------



## roonsma

pea-in-pod said:


> Hi Megg!
> 
> Well I am very newly pregnant - again! So I know you have added me and removed me from this list before, but this time I am praying that you only add me and do not have to remove me! Got my BFP today, 4th time preggers so I am really praying for a sticky bean this time round.
> 
> xoxo
> Pea

Congratulations :happydance:



Tasha said:


> Megg can you change mine to 7+1, I started bleeding this morning. Thanks.

Sorry for you Tasha xx :nope:


----------



## Loren

So sorry tasha!!! :hugs: xxxxxxxxx

was popn on to ask to add my bfp to the front page bt cn c its alredy up lol thanx megg xxxx


----------



## debgreasby

Congrats Loren :)


----------



## Megg33k

Yeah, I saw it elsewhere, Loren... Thought I should go ahead and add you! :hugs: CONGRATS!


----------



## dawny690

Congrats pea and loren on your :bfp:'s

So sorry on your loss Tasha babe xxxx


----------



## Firedancer41

Congrats Loren-it's good to see you! :)


----------



## lynnb

Congrats Loren :happydance:


----------



## tryforbaby2

Congrats Loren!


----------



## Loren

thank u so much girls!!thanx 4 addn me chicky!!!bnb keeps me loggd in even if am not here so please dont think coz it says am online that i'm ignoring u lovely ladies!!!nice to see u all again!!! iyaaa lisa :D congratualtions huni didnt no u got ur bfp :D an i am so so sorry to the girls who have recently had a loss!!!xxxxxxx :hugs: xxxxxx


----------



## heather_dw

So.. they kept me at the specialist for TWO HOURS today. They wanted to do the pelvic ultrasound RIGHT THEN, since they had the facilities in their office to do it. (plus, I wouldn't have to stick around the hospital until 1pm waiting for theirs...). The lady doing the U/S was nice and actually had a light touch, not the usual "jamming and poking" the hospital does. She said my uterus looked clear. No tissue or sac, but I did have fluid around my one ovary, but she said that probably wasn't a big deal, probably just because I'm bleeding. 

After waiting for what seemed like forever, I got to the see the specialist. He says it's usually not an issue until you've had 3 M/C (which I knew). He also said the normal homosysteine and the high folic acid were perfectly NORMAL and that the gene mutations are sooooo not a big deal, because a lot of times, they don't cause any issues with people, and if my levels are the way they are, it means they aren't causing problems at this point. He says he didn't see anything to be concerned about from all my tests. He called my doctor and talked to her.

I went over to her office and they took blood to check my pregnancy hormone level again (since it was high last time they took it) and I got to talk to Dr. Bucy. She told me that Dr Gross (the specialist), told her that he doesn't think I have ANYTHING wrong with me. If I have 3 Miscarriages, he told me to come back and they'll bring Brian in and we'll do more extensive DNA testing. Insurance won't cover it until after 3 miscarriages, because you're not considered to have a problem until that point. He's concerned about my weight, but we all know I've been working on it, so Dr Bucy wasn't concerned either. I've lost 24 lbs since February. Slow, but it's something.

I have some mixed feelings about it, since they didn't find something for me to "fix" to prevent it again, but on the other hand, it's good that they found nothing obvious.

He told Dr. Bucy that he think I ovulated and that's why I'm bleeding. Weird. I guess this bleeding might be a period, but it's a damn long and heavy one and I don't think you can ovulate with pregnancy hormone in your blood, so maybe that means it's finally dropped down to 0 again. 

Dunno!


----------



## Megg33k

You can ovulate with small amounts of HCG in the blood still.. and fluid around your ovary is usually indicative of recent ovulation. So, I'd say you did ovulate!


----------



## heather_dw

So... does that mean I should count this bleeding as a period and perhaps start a chart again? Craziness! I just... I just wish there was something I could DO to help myself next time. I don't want to go through a 3rd miscarriage. It only took 4 cycles from my ovarian surgery for me to get that BFP, so my doctor is not worried about me having the ability to GET pregnant...


----------



## Megg33k

I wish I had an answer, Heather! I feel the same... I don't want to go through a 3rd either... but I have zero answers! :( I so wish there was something I could say to make you feel better! :hugs:


----------



## heather_dw

Part of me is very happy, because that specialist COULD have very well found something untreatable. I suppose that it's better to have him say "I don't think there's anything wrong with you" instead of "you have something unfixable/hard to fix"

OBGYN says to just "keep at it" and I guess that's all I can do. Someone in this thread said a while back that they don't worry because she'd done all she could do and worrying won't change the outcome for the better. I thought that was a GREAT way to think about things and I'm trying to use it to keep my bad worries in check.


----------



## Megg33k

That is a great attitude! I definitely wish you all the best... and we'll get through this together! :hugs:


----------



## BizyBee

Looks like :witch: is arriving! :yipee:



Congrats Loren!

Heather, love the PMA and totally agree.


----------



## Megg33k

Also, a congrats to lovehearts and debgreasby! :hugs:


----------



## debgreasby

Congrats lovehearts!

See you have added me already Megg u eager beaver!


----------



## Megg33k

debgreasby said:


> Congrats lovehearts!
> 
> See you have added me already Megg u eager beaver!

I can't help it! I'm very excited for you! I might have posted about you in my journal too! :blush: You completed the trifecta of my 2009 bump buddies who suffered losses when I did! It just leaves me to join you lot... and I'd have gladly taken a slot further back in line for you 3! Now, it shoves me up to the top of the list... at least, I suppose that's how this is supposed to work! LOL


----------



## debgreasby

Aww ur so lovely. Really hope your body starts playing the game soon!


----------



## svetayasofiya

Congrats to all the new BFP's!!!! 

:hugs: to all of you still having trouble.

I am such a lurker on this thread! I am here everyday, but I am currently awaiting my 1st af after the mc. :coffee: Should be soon. Can't wait to get on the crazy ttc bandwagon again, and even looking forward to the dreaded 2ww. :thumbup:


----------



## Firedancer41

Congrats Deb!!! So happy for you!


----------



## blondee

Congratulations Deb!!! I am so thrilled for you!!

Wishing a wonderful, healthy 9 months.

See ya in PAL!

Michelle XX


----------



## tryforbaby2

debgreasby said:


> Congrats lovehearts!
> 
> See you have added me already Megg u eager beaver!

:dance:

Wahoo! Congrats!


----------



## Mummytofour

Way to go Deb!!!:happydance: 
Congrats to everyone else with their lovely BFP's!!!! Can't remember them all which means we must be nearing the 100 mark!!! WOO HOO!!!:happydance:

Megg...I wanna be top of that list with you pllllease?!!!:winkwink: There are quite a few girls here who had a loss in October like me who have now got their sticky beans, so really hoping the SI's do it for me this time!:thumbup:

Ovulating as we speak, so FX'd!:thumbup:


----------



## Rainbowpea

Congrats to the new bfps! As we are having good news I'll share mine if that's ok-had early scan today which showed nice little heartbeat! Would just like to say thanks so much to everyone on here who helped me through the mmc and ttc stress after! Lots of sticky dust to everyone here! Xx p.s I will carry on stalking on here too if that's ok, I want to see everyone get bfps! Xx


----------



## EpdTTC

:wohoo:DEB!!:wohoo:So Happy For You!!!:wohoo:

Congrats to all of the other recent BFPs!

Heather, glad they didn't find anything "wrong" with you. 

:hugs: to all of the recent losses :hugs:

I am home from my quick trip to CA. I am sooo glad to be home! So far so good, no spotting or anything to worry about. I have an ultrasound on the 26th. I worry sometimes because I don't feel terribly sick or anything but I guess it is not necessary to feel sick in order to have a successful pregnancy. I am very tired, still thirsty, bbs are slightly sore, mild heartburn at least once a day usually, lots of peeing, and occasional small cramps for a few minutes here and there. I think I am doing a good job of staying calm but I won't lie, I worry every time I go to the bath room that I am going to see blood. Giving myself the injections is not a lot of fun and my belly looks like a war zone but hey, whatever it takes.

EPD


----------



## debgreasby

That's great news Rainbow!

:cry: to the war zone belly Epd, but like you said, whatever it takes!


----------



## MrsCrabsticke

congrats to all our bfp's and fx for everyone still waiting. 

:dust: :dust:


----------



## Megg33k

debgreasby said:


> Aww ur so lovely. Really hope your body starts playing the game soon!

Thanks, honey! :hugs: I absolutely can't wait to join you! 



svetayasofiya said:


> Congrats to all the new BFP's!!!!
> 
> :hugs: to all of you still having trouble.
> 
> I am such a lurker on this thread! I am here everyday, but I am currently awaiting my 1st af after the mc. :coffee: Should be soon. Can't wait to get on the crazy ttc bandwagon again, and even looking forward to the dreaded 2ww. :thumbup:

:hugs: Hoping she shows soon so you can get back in the game!



Mummytofour said:


> Way to go Deb!!!:happydance:
> Congrats to everyone else with their lovely BFP's!!!! Can't remember them all which means we must be nearing the 100 mark!!! WOO HOO!!!:happydance:
> 
> Megg...I wanna be top of that list with you pllllease?!!!:winkwink: There are quite a few girls here who had a loss in October like me who have now got their sticky beans, so really hoping the SI's do it for me this time!:thumbup:
> 
> Ovulating as we speak, so FX'd!:thumbup:

I'd love that, sweetie! :hugs: I really would!!! SI have helped a lot of people... although they seem to have failed me this cycle! Silly ovaries! :blush:



Rainbowpea said:


> Congrats to the new bfps! As we are having good news I'll share mine if that's ok-had early scan today which showed nice little heartbeat! Would just like to say thanks so much to everyone on here who helped me through the mmc and ttc stress after! Lots of sticky dust to everyone here! Xx p.s I will carry on stalking on here too if that's ok, I want to see everyone get bfps! Xx

That's fantastic!!! :yipee: I'm so happy for you! :hugs:



EpdTTC said:


> :wohoo:DEB!!:wohoo:So Happy For You!!!:wohoo:
> 
> Congrats to all of the other recent BFPs!
> 
> Heather, glad they didn't find anything "wrong" with you.
> 
> :hugs: to all of the recent losses :hugs:
> 
> I am home from my quick trip to CA. I am sooo glad to be home! So far so good, no spotting or anything to worry about. I have an ultrasound on the 26th. I worry sometimes because I don't feel terribly sick or anything but I guess it is not necessary to feel sick in order to have a successful pregnancy. I am very tired, still thirsty, bbs are slightly sore, mild heartburn at least once a day usually, lots of peeing, and occasional small cramps for a few minutes here and there. I think I am doing a good job of staying calm but I won't lie, I worry every time I go to the bath room that I am going to see blood. Giving myself the injections is not a lot of fun and my belly looks like a war zone but hey, whatever it takes.
> 
> EPD

Sounds like all good stuff... 6 days to go!!! :hugs: You better report in with the good news after the scan!



MrsCrabsticke said:


> congrats to all our bfp's and fx for everyone still waiting.
> 
> :dust: :dust:

I haven't seen you about in forever! :hugs: How are you????


----------



## Loren

omggggggggg congratualtions deb!!!!!!:hugs: xx


----------



## lovehearts

Thankyou for updating megg,kept meaning to update here. Only 10dpo but I'm having pma and praying it's a sticky bean. 

Good luck ladies xxx


----------



## Tulip

Congratulations Lovehearts and of course Deb! Get your arses over to Spring Babies in PAL immediately!

Rainbowpea, excellent scan news :yipee:


----------



## Beadette

Megg33k said:


> debgreasby said:
> 
> 
> Congrats lovehearts!
> 
> See you have added me already Megg u eager beaver!
> 
> I can't help it! I'm very excited for you! I might have posted about you in my journal too! :blush: You completed the trifecta of my 2009 bump buddies who suffered losses when I did! It just leaves me to join you lot... and I'd have gladly taken a slot further back in line for you 3! Now, it shoves me up to the top of the list... at least, I suppose that's how this is supposed to work! LOLClick to expand...

and me megg! Don't leave me behind!! Xx


----------



## heather_dw

I hope it doesn't take me long to get a sticky BFP. I'm feeling a little down about it today.


----------



## impatient1

Congratulations to all the new :bfp:

So sorry for all the new losses.

:dust: to everyone!


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Congratz ladies on the new :bfp: And So sorry about all the losses:cry: Hopefully more of us ladies will have spring babies :dust:


----------



## dawny690

Congrats girls


----------



## Dazed

Congrats Deb!!! I'm so happy for you.

You'll get your STICKY BFP Megg, I have faith in you!


----------



## Megg33k

Beadette said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> debgreasby said:
> 
> 
> Congrats lovehearts!
> 
> See you have added me already Megg u eager beaver!
> 
> I can't help it! I'm very excited for you! I might have posted about you in my journal too! :blush: You completed the trifecta of my 2009 bump buddies who suffered losses when I did! It just leaves me to join you lot... and I'd have gladly taken a slot further back in line for you 3! Now, it shoves me up to the top of the list... at least, I suppose that's how this is supposed to work! LOLClick to expand...
> 
> and me megg! Don't leave me behind!! XxClick to expand...

I'm definitely not leaving you behind, gorgeous! They were only the 3 that happened to lose their angels within the same week or two as me... and I read about all their losses on the very same day... only 2 days after my bleed at begun! So, the 3 of them stick in my mind as a very particular group. Of course, I intend to see you through to a BFP too... Likely before me since your ovaries are working properly! :hugs: I could never forget you! :kiss:



heather_dw said:


> I hope it doesn't take me long to get a sticky BFP. I'm feeling a little down about it today.

:hugs: Me too, honey! We will! We all will!!! :hugs:


----------



## heather_dw

I lost my first in March of 2007. I was only 6 weeks. I lost my last one on June 21st of this year and was a bit over 6 weeks then too. It happened at the same point both times. I'm soooooo bumming out today.


----------



## Megg33k

I lost my first in Dec 2009... growth stopped at ~5weeks and I didn't find out until my 10 week scan. I lost my second in May 2010... growth stopped at ~5weeks and I didn't find out until my 11 week scan! I've never grown anything with a heartbeat or even a fetal pole... just little empty sacs! I truly understand what you're feeling! :hugs: I just wish I could make it better!


----------



## aussiettc

Hi girls sorry to bring the tread down a little but i have a question and i need some honest opinions.

So i've had 3 MC now but only 2 early ones in a row and the first MC was like 14 years ago but it was at about 14 weeks.
Anyway the doctors are not counting my first Mc cause it was so long ago. do you think i should take them at their word that it doesn't matter cause it was so long ago or should i ask for some testing??


----------



## Megg33k

Even if it doesn't matter, you should still have every right to be tested. And, better safe than sorry, IMO. Its not like there's any harm to be done in testing for no reason... So, I think you should definitely push for it! There could be something really simple to fix that would prevent the heartbreak of another loss... Or you could get the good news that there's really nothing to worry about! That's the way I look at it, at least! :hugs:


----------



## heather_dw

What tests have they run so far?


----------



## parkgirl

heather_dw said:


> I lost my first in March of 2007. I was only 6 weeks. I lost my last one on June 21st of this year and was a bit over 6 weeks then too. It happened at the same point both times. I'm soooooo bumming out today.

:hugs: So sorry. 



aussiettc said:


> Hi girls sorry to bring the tread down a little but i have a question and i need some honest opinions.
> 
> So i've had 3 MC now but only 2 early ones in a row and the first MC was like 14 years ago but it was at about 14 weeks.
> Anyway the doctors are not counting my first Mc cause it was so long ago. do you think i should take them at their word that it doesn't matter cause it was so long ago or should i ask for some testing??

A MC is a MC no matter how long ago it was. If you want testing, then you should get it.


----------



## Megg33k

Oh... uhm... copied from my journal:

CBC - including ESR
Iron, Ferritin, B12, B6
Vitamin D
TSH
FSH, LH, E2
lgE, lgA
Antinuclear antibodies
Cardiolipin antibodies
Prolactin
T3, T4
Total Testosterone
Free Testosterone
DHEAS
Androstenedione

They also did a full thyroid panel... and that tested even more stuff... but I keep forgetting to get a copy of my results to see what else was included

Those are all the tests that my GP seems to think she can order without being a specialist. :shrug: I don't know if she's correct on that or not though. I assume she knows more than I do about it!


----------



## heather_dw

wow, they've done a lot. More than they did for mine (although I've only had two). My specialist said that if I have three, they can bring hubby and I in and do more DNA testing, but insurance won't cover until I have three. You've HAD three, so I'm not sure why they want to wait. If they were the ones dealing with the m/c, they wouldn't be wanting to wait.

In other news, I'm thinking about making baby hats again. Since about February, I've been knitting little hats for the hospital's NICU. Tiny preemie hats all the way up to fullterm sizes. I think I have at least 30. I just haven't been able to do it since the last M/C, but I think I'm getting closer. Part of me wants to do it, but there's still something holding me back. In our family, I always am the one knitting things for people having babies. I get kinda sad because it's always for someone else and never for a baby of my own.


----------



## Megg33k

heather_dw said:


> wow, they've done a lot. More than they did for mine (although I've only had two). My specialist said that if I have three, they can bring hubby and I in and do more DNA testing, but insurance won't cover until I have three. *You've HAD three*, so I'm not sure why they want to wait. If they were the ones dealing with the m/c, they wouldn't be wanting to wait.
> 
> In other news, I'm thinking about making baby hats again. Since about February, I've been knitting little hats for the hospital's NICU. Tiny preemie hats all the way up to fullterm sizes. I think I have at least 30. I just haven't been able to do it since the last M/C, but I think I'm getting closer. Part of me wants to do it, but there's still something holding me back. In our family, I always am the one knitting things for people having babies. I get kinda sad because it's always for someone else and never for a baby of my own.

No I haven't! LOL I've just had the 2... Dec 2009 and May 2010! No others, thank goodness!

The hats sound very cool! :) I'd love to see pics!!! You'll be making things for your own baby soon! :hugs:


----------



## Tulip

Mary, if you were in the UK they wouldn't count your first mc towards testing eligibility - not because it was 14 years ago but because you've had successful pregnancies since then. Not sure how it works over there so push for it if you can xx


----------



## aussiettc

tthanks girls for you opinions it helps sort some stuff out for me. I had abad day today. i went to my bible studies group and there was a one week old baby there. I couldn't cope very well, i cried but everyone was really supportive and helpfull so it was lovely. Other things didn't go well either cause DH and i had an argument


----------



## debgreasby

huge :hug: hunni, hope tomorrow is a better day x


----------



## Megg33k

OMG! Love the new siggy, Deb! :yipee:


----------



## Vickieh1981

aussiettc said:


> tthanks girls for you opinions it helps sort some stuff out for me. I had abad day today. i went to my bible studies group and there was a one week old baby there. I couldn't cope very well, i cried but everyone was really supportive and helpfull so it was lovely. Other things didn't go well either cause DH and i had an argument

I'm sorry hun. That must have been horrible. I didn;t know you were a Christian. That's lovely.

Deb - also loving the new ticker. xx


----------



## Vickieh1981

I blame Debs. I went and got a ticker. I hope it doesn't jinx bubba


----------



## debgreasby

Lol, Vickie - that's it, blame me! 

I'm gonna try and enjoy this, because if it all goes horribly wrong, i want to look back and have happy memories. :kiss:


----------



## Megg33k

Vickieh1981 said:


> I blame Debs. I went and got a ticker. I hope it doesn't jinx bubba

No such thing as jinxing with a ticker, I promise! Its not possible! :hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

debgreasby said:


> Lol, Vickie - that's it, blame me!
> 
> *I'm gonna try and enjoy this, because if it all goes horribly wrong, i want to look back and have happy memories.* :kiss:

That's the spirit!!! :hugs: Good for you!!! :yipee:


----------



## dawny690

Love the tickers deb and Vickie :cloud9: xxxx


----------



## TripleB

A Ticker at last Vick - (good influence Deb!).

Dawny I missed the arrival of AF for you and see you're onto a new cycle on your chart - hoping for a sticky BFP for you very soon!

xxx


----------



## dawny690

TripleB said:


> A Ticker at last Vick - (good influence Deb!).
> 
> Dawny I missed the arrival of AF for you and see you're onto a new cycle on your chart - hoping for a sticky BFP for you very soon!
> 
> xxx

Thanks louise babe how are you doing? I had to take provera to bring af on but am relieved its here so I can get it over with just hope she doesn't last too long so we can get back to temping and more importanily (sp) :sex: lmao xxxx


----------



## TripleB

I'm good thanks hun, time seems to be passing quickly at the moment which is nice. Means to an ends - glad the Provera worked for you and you can get on with fun stuff! xxx


----------



## VGibs

Holy crap deb has a ticker!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Ya hoo!


----------



## heather_dw

I think since I apparently just had an AF, that I'll try to convince hubby to start trying this cycle. I only have one ovary left, so let's not waste any of those eggs, am I right?


----------



## Megg33k

I always want everyone to try 100% of the time! LOL So, YES! :yipee:


----------



## heather_dw

Oh, the OBGYN's office just called. My HCG finally dropped into the 20's (as of the 19th). They want to take blood again August 2 and then every 2 weeks until it bottoms at 0. I thought the bleeding I just had was a period, but with 20-something HCG in the blood, is that even possible? Hmm.. I swear, this miscarriage has been way more complicated than my other one. Of course, I never followed up with anyone back then either, so maybe if I had, it would have been more complicated


----------



## Megg33k

It maybe could be... I don't know for sure though! :hugs: Glad its dropping!


----------



## heather_dw

I have a feeling that it might be almost zero at this point. If it was 20 on Monday, it should be gone by now.


----------



## aussiettc

Heather why don't you try FRER and see if you get a BFN, that might help you a little


----------



## Megg33k

I agree... FRER might set your mind even more at ease!


----------



## EpdTTC

Had blood work done today because I was having a big freak out. I was convinced my pregnancy symptoms were fading and that I was going to miscarry. I mean, literally convinced. I didn't think breasts were sore anymore, wasn't having heartburn, felt like I was having mild cramps, etc. I think it comes with the territory after having two losses. My mom explained it well today when we were talking and she said it's like having Post Traumatic Stress Disorder (PTSD). I thought that was pretty profound coming from mom, especially since I am the mental health professional! :wacko:Why the hell didn't I think of that??

I called my doc first thing this am and asked if they could get me in for some blood work and exam. Turns out things still look good, very good even!!! Hcg was 7,862! (Doc was hoping for at least 4,000) Did an ultrasound and saw the gestational sac and yolk. Have an ultrasound scheduled for next Thursday, hope to see the heartbeat! Please oh Please let us see the heartbeat. Let there be a little one in there!


----------



## Megg33k

Woohoo! Great news, Erin! :hugs:


----------



## SunShyn2205

so sorry Heather :cry:


----------



## SunShyn2205

Congrats Deb!! Im so excited for YOu!!!!!!!!!! :happydance:
And Congrats for any New BFPs I missed...

Sorry everyone i been M.I.A Im still battling Gallstones...but only the bright side dr. is taking every precaution to protect my lil bean, which today I got to Hear a Heart beat for the first time!! 

Hope YOu all are doing well!! Happy Bedding and Baby Dust!!!!


----------



## lynnb

Congratulations debgreasby, hoping you have a H&H 9 months :happydance:

:hugs: to all those that got AF

Great news about your no.s EpdTTC, hope you get to see a heartbeat on Thursday

It must be really great to hear the heartbeat SunShyn2205, sorry to hear about the gallstones, hope it's sorted soon :hugs:

Keeping everything crossed that all goes well for the all the BFPs


----------



## debgreasby

Just dropping off some :hug:

Glad all is ok Erin x


----------



## puppymom32

Congrats Deb love the ticker

Awesome numbers Epd!!!

Sorry I've been MIA for a while. Hugs to you all.


----------



## heather_dw

Today, I finally starting up knitting charity baby/preemie hats again. I have mixed feelings. One of these days, I'd like to knit stuff for a baby of my own. It seems like I'm always making something for others.


----------



## Megg33k

You'll definitely be making stuff for your own baby one day soon... You're just practicing so its all perfect when the time comes!


----------



## Tulip

heather_dw said:



> Today, I finally starting up knitting charity baby/preemie hats again. I have mixed feelings. One of these days, I'd like to knit stuff for a baby of my own. It seems like I'm always making something for others.

It's all building up credits in the Bank of Karma, Heather, good for you :hugs:


----------



## heather_dw

here's the hat. I'm only 20 rows in out of 48, so it's got a ways to go

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v133/heather_dw/knit_firsthat072310.jpg


Here's the link to the pictures of some of the other hats I've made, just to see what they look like finished
https://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=2060458&id=1183143687&l=d34d44a03b


----------



## BizyBee

I have also been MIA. Congrats to the new bfp's and :hugs: for the new members. Sorry for your losses.

Not sure what I've updated, Af arrived and I started taking the bcp. I start my Lupron on Wednesday and I am so excited to get moving. I love this renewed hope! :happydance:


----------



## lynnb

heather_dw said:


> here's the hat. I'm only 20 rows in out of 48, so it's got a ways to go
> 
> https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v133/heather_dw/knit_firsthat072310.jpg
> 
> 
> Here's the link to the pictures of some of the other hats I've made, just to see what they look like finished
> https://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=2060458&id=1183143687&l=d34d44a03b

I think those are great Heather, would love one of the heart hats for my next BFP(when I get one), my mother knits for her local prem baby unit too.


----------



## EpdTTC

Heather-beautiful hats. That is really such a loving thing to do! Certainly good Karma in my book.

Loving the renewed hope Bizy!

Amy-Hugs to you. Miss seeing you here but I can certainly understand being MIA


----------



## roonsma

Beautiful hats Heather, good on you Hun x

Good luck Bizy!! x


----------



## Megg33k

Adorable hats, Heather!!! :) Such a sweet thing to do!

Good luck, Jen! Everything crossed for you! So excited for your IVF cycle! Can't wait for your BFP! :hugs:


----------



## bumble b

i got my :bfp: last friday, i thought i would update you ladies now that my lines are sooooooo dark :happydance:


----------



## Megg33k

Congrats, bumble b!!! :hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

New month started for us yesterday... Who's going to be our first :bfp: of the 7th month?


----------



## roonsma

Congratulations bumble b!!:happydance:


----------



## Tulip

The hats and bootees are beautiful Heather. I really must buck up my own selfless knitting and crocheting projects. Will be making blankets for Hedgewitch's angel packs for grieving parents when I go on Mat Leave :)


----------



## Firedancer41

heather_dw said:


> Today, I finally starting up knitting charity baby/preemie hats again. I have mixed feelings. One of these days, I'd like to knit stuff for a baby of my own. It seems like I'm always making something for others.

What a nice thing to do. I want you to know that when my son was in the NICU, he received several hats & booties made by volunteers, and they were very special to us. I have them saved in his memory box. You are touching lives-and you will knit for your own one day :)


----------



## C&J

Evening ladies, well my 1st 2ww since my m/c is almost at an end. Cant bare the thought of af turning up , have been getting gut feeling im pregnant again but im not sure whether its just all in my head because of my m/c and wanting to be pregnant again so much.


----------



## Daisygirl82

Heather, as Firedancer said, you have no idea how much your work is touching others. My son was born at 23 weeks and since you can't buy clothes to fit a baby that tiny we relied on the clothing and blankets people donated for such tiny little ones. I now keep his little outfit and blanket in my memory box and they mean the world to me. You are helping parents who are watching their babies fight for their lives and parents who may have had a stillborn premature baby and though you do not know them and they do not know you, they will always be grateful that someone like you made a part of the experience just a little bit easier :)


----------



## heather_dw

Thanks for nice comments, guys. I thought "well, if I can't do it for myself... I'll do it for some people that need it". I've never donated before, so when I take these in, it will be my first time. I'm thinking of asking my OBGYN to go with me. She's super sweet and that's the main hospital she works in, but she's busy and I don't know if she'll have time to do it. 

I've been working for the last few days on cleaning/packing. Holy smokes, it's impossible. You try to clean but end up making more mess/clutter. I took everything out of the closet in the bedroom and there was black mold on the wall. I was so mad! Hubby took some Mr Clean to it and it's gone, but I'm going to tell the landlord here about it. He probably needs to tear up the drywall there and take a look inside. Ugh. Glad I'm moving. Both miscarriages happened while we lived here, so maybe this place is bad luck! We start moving in less than a week and I'm not even close to being done. Starting to stress about it a little bit. I should be in there cleaning again, but I'm procrastinating like crazy.


----------



## Megg33k

C&J said:


> Evening ladies, well my 1st 2ww since my m/c is almost at an end. Cant bare the thought of af turning up , have been getting gut feeling im pregnant again but im not sure whether its just all in my head because of my m/c and wanting to be pregnant again so much.

Oooh! I hope you're right! When are you testing? :hugs:



Daisygirl82 said:


> Heather, as Firedancer said, you have no idea how much your work is touching others. My son was born at 23 weeks and since you can't buy clothes to fit a baby that tiny we relied on the clothing and blankets people donated for such tiny little ones. I now keep his little outfit and blanket in my memory box and they mean the world to me. You are helping parents who are watching their babies fight for their lives and parents who may have had a stillborn premature baby and though you do not know them and they do not know you, they will always be grateful that someone like you made a part of the experience just a little bit easier :)

That made me :cry: so much reading it! :hugs:



heather_dw said:


> Thanks for nice comments, guys. I thought "well, if I can't do it for myself... I'll do it for some people that need it". I've never donated before, so when I take these in, it will be my first time. I'm thinking of asking my OBGYN to go with me. She's super sweet and that's the main hospital she works in, but she's busy and I don't know if she'll have time to do it.
> 
> I've been working for the last few days on cleaning/packing. Holy smokes, it's impossible. You try to clean but end up making more mess/clutter. I took everything out of the closet in the bedroom and there was black mold on the wall. I was so mad! Hubby took some Mr Clean to it and it's gone, but I'm going to tell the landlord here about it. He probably needs to tear up the drywall there and take a look inside. Ugh. Glad I'm moving. Both miscarriages happened while we lived here, so maybe this place is bad luck! We start moving in less than a week and I'm not even close to being done. Starting to stress about it a little bit. I should be in there cleaning again, but I'm procrastinating like crazy.

If nothing else, moving will be a fresh start in a place without those memories of the MC's floating about in it. I really wish I were in a position to do the same! :hugs: I hope the move goes quickly and easily for you from here on out!


----------



## heather_dw

I am so mad!
I stopped bleeding (again) on Monday evening. I just went to the bathroom because I felt something and I'm bleeding AGAIN! I'm angry and disappointed. How am I ever supposed to TTC again if I can't even go 3 weeks without bleeding? They told me on Monday that it looked like I had ovulated recently and I had fluid around the ovary, so I had counted my last round of bleeding as a period. Now, I'm not sure what to count this bleeding. Did I not have a period then? If I didn't, what was that bleeding all about and what is this bleeding. Is this the AF now? I bled last week for a full 7 days, so what the heck was it if not an AF. I could call the OBGYN on Monday, but I'm pretty sure that the nurses will just tell me "it takes time for your body to adjust" yadda yadda, but that doesn't answer my questions.

Ugh.. I don't know what to do/think or how to chart this


----------



## Megg33k

heather_dw said:


> I am so mad!
> I stopped bleeding (again) on Monday evening. I just went to the bathroom because I felt something and I'm bleeding AGAIN! I'm angry and disappointed. How am I ever supposed to TTC again if I can't even go 3 weeks without bleeding? They told me on Monday that it looked like I had ovulated recently and I had fluid around the ovary, so I had counted my last round of bleeding as a period. Now, I'm not sure what to count this bleeding. Did I not have a period then? If I didn't, what was that bleeding all about and what is this bleeding. Is this the AF now? I bled last week for a full 7 days, so what the heck was it if not an AF. I could call the OBGYN on Monday, but I'm pretty sure that the nurses will just tell me "it takes time for your body to adjust" yadda yadda, but that doesn't answer my questions.
> 
> Ugh.. I don't know what to do/think or how to chart this

If you had ovulated recently as of Monday (6 days ago)... You could have already been 2-3dpo at that point. So, you might just have a really short LP until your body sorts itself out. 8-9 days... maybe even 10 days depending on how recently you'd ovulated. I can't seem to find good info on how long the fluid around your ovary lasts after ovulation. But, this could be AF right on time. I know its not exactly optimal... but it could be things sorting themselves out. A normal cycle can be anywhere between 21 and 35 days. I'm guessing you're around the low end of that right now! Of course, I'm not a doctor... but that's my humble opinion! :hugs: I'm sorry this is all so hard! :(


----------



## C&J

Megg33k said:


> C&J said:
> 
> 
> Evening ladies, well my 1st 2ww since my m/c is almost at an end. Cant bare the thought of af turning up , have been getting gut feeling im pregnant again but im not sure whether its just all in my head because of my m/c and wanting to be pregnant again so much.
> 
> Oooh! I hope you're right! When are you testing? :hugs:Click to expand...

Im not going to test unless my af is late just cant bare the thought of seeing one line.


----------



## Megg33k

C&J said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> C&J said:
> 
> 
> Evening ladies, well my 1st 2ww since my m/c is almost at an end. Cant bare the thought of af turning up , have been getting gut feeling im pregnant again but im not sure whether its just all in my head because of my m/c and wanting to be pregnant again so much.
> 
> Oooh! I hope you're right! When are you testing? :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Im not going to test unless my af is late just cant bare the thought of seeing one line.Click to expand...

Understandable! Hoping she never shows and you get that sticky BFP!


----------



## Jaymes

:wave: hi Megg!

Spoiler
You can update me on the first page now! :winkwink:


----------



## Firedancer41

Congrats Jaymes!!!


----------



## Jaymes

Thanks! It still really early, so I'm super nervous...


----------



## roonsma

Wayhey Jaymes!!, congrats to you Hun xx

:happydance:


----------



## Megg33k

Jaymes said:


> :wave: hi Megg!
> 
> Spoiler
> You can update me on the first page now! :winkwink:

EEK! Okay! I wanted to, but I wanted to be sure you were okay with it first! :hugs: Yay! :yipee: I've wanted to do this for a whole day! Quite exciting! LOL

Congrats again, love :flower:

Edit: I would still greatly like to be #100... and have it stick! That would make me quite happy! LOL


----------



## Tulip

Woohooooooo congratulations Jaymes! Almost at a hundred girls! :yipee:


----------



## LunaBean

Yaye! Congrats girls!


----------



## roonsma

Megg33k said:


> Jaymes said:
> 
> 
> :wave: hi Megg!
> 
> Spoiler
> You can update me on the first page now! :winkwink:
> 
> 
> EEK! Okay! I wanted to, but I wanted to be sure you were okay with it first! :hugs: Yay! :yipee: I've wanted to do this for a whole day! Quite exciting! LOL
> 
> Congrats again, love :flower:
> 
> Edit: I would still greatly like to be #100... and have it stick! That would make me quite happy! LOLClick to expand...

I think that'd make all of us quite happy too Megg!! x


----------



## princessjulia

hopin 4 bfp soon lost our angel at 9wks on june 30th 2010


----------



## EpdTTC

Girls I am putting a call out for some PMA and words of encouragement.

I started having a little bit of brown spotting yesterday (it looks kind of like the gunk you get towards the end of your period, sorry if TMI). Of course with my history of two losses I immediately felt freaked. I am having some achiness too but I can't really tell if it is any different than the achiness I have been having since I found out I was pregnant. Luckily for me, my doc is open on Sunday. So I called this morning and doc said to come in. 

Here's the good news: We saw a strong heartbeat at exactly 6 weeks. :thumbup: Here's the not so good news: My hcg didn't double in 72 hours. :nope:My hcg was 7862 and my progesterone was 24 on Thursday July 22 and today (July 25) hcg was 13377 and progesterone was 23. It has been at least doubling every 48 hours and now it didn't double in 72 hours. 

Doc said anytime there is spotting there is a risk of threatened miscarriage but he was hopeful about the heartbeat. I go back Thursday, unless the spotting gets worse. I want to be excited about seeing the heartbeat but the spotting combined with the lack of doubling makes me consumed with worry. I am sick with anxiety. I'm trying hard to relax and think positive because I know how bad stress is for the baby. I think anyone else would think I am a neurotic nut but I know that you gals with losses can probably understand my panic.


----------



## LunaBean

aww erin, try not to worry, even tho thats the last thing u wana hear! All you can do is relax, the brown could just be old blood from last months AF, and yaye for a heartbeat! Sometimes hcg doesnt exactly double either, it can dip sometimes too and go right back up, and it did rise quite a bit! . I have everything crossed that it goes ok! :)


----------



## roonsma

EpdTTC said:


> Girls I am putting a call out for some PMA and words of encouragement.
> 
> I started having a little bit of brown spotting yesterday (it looks kind of like the gunk you get towards the end of your period, sorry if TMI). Of course with my history of two losses I immediately felt freaked. I am having some achiness too but I can't really tell if it is any different than the achiness I have been having since I found out I was pregnant. Luckily for me, my doc is open on Sunday. So I called this morning and doc said to come in.
> 
> Here's the good news: We saw a strong heartbeat at exactly 6 weeks. :thumbup: Here's the not so good news: My hcg didn't double in 72 hours. :nope:My hcg was 7862 and my progesterone was 24 on Thursday July 22 and today (July 25) hcg was 13377 and progesterone was 23. It has been at least doubling every 48 hours and now it didn't double in 72 hours.
> 
> Doc said anytime there is spotting there is a risk of threatened miscarriage but he was hopeful about the heartbeat. I go back Thursday, unless the spotting gets worse. I want to be excited about seeing the heartbeat but the spotting combined with the lack of doubling makes me consumed with worry. I am sick with anxiety. I'm trying hard to relax and think positive because I know how bad stress is for the baby. I think anyone else would think I am a neurotic nut but I know that you gals with losses can probably understand my panic.

Hi Honey, I know what you're going through. I'm 7 weeks tomorrow after 3 losses at various early stages(i have a 4 year old too) and its not fun.

When some of the others see your post i'm sure they'll have some more advice but have a look on this site www.betabase.info and check your levels on there. Good luck Hun xx :hugs:


----------



## debgreasby

Congrats Jaymes.

:hug: erin, keeping fingers crossed for you hunni xxx


----------



## SunShyn2205

Congrats Jaymes!

EpdTTC- Ill pray for you! fxd your numbers start to double!!

Megg- How are you Hun??

I hope everyone is Doing Well! :hugs:


----------



## maaybe2010

I love seeing the number on this thread go up O:)


----------



## Megg33k

princessjulia said:


> hopin 4 bfp soon lost our angel at 9wks on june 30th 2010

Sorry for your loss, hun! :hugs: I'll add you ASAP! 



EpdTTC said:


> Girls I am putting a call out for some PMA and words of encouragement.
> 
> I started having a little bit of brown spotting yesterday (it looks kind of like the gunk you get towards the end of your period, sorry if TMI). Of course with my history of two losses I immediately felt freaked. I am having some achiness too but I can't really tell if it is any different than the achiness I have been having since I found out I was pregnant. Luckily for me, my doc is open on Sunday. So I called this morning and doc said to come in.
> 
> Here's the good news: We saw a strong heartbeat at exactly 6 weeks. :thumbup: Here's the not so good news: My hcg didn't double in 72 hours. :nope:My hcg was 7862 and my progesterone was 24 on Thursday July 22 and today (July 25) hcg was 13377 and progesterone was 23. It has been at least doubling every 48 hours and now it didn't double in 72 hours.
> 
> Doc said anytime there is spotting there is a risk of threatened miscarriage but he was hopeful about the heartbeat. I go back Thursday, unless the spotting gets worse. I want to be excited about seeing the heartbeat but the spotting combined with the lack of doubling makes me consumed with worry. I am sick with anxiety. I'm trying hard to relax and think positive because I know how bad stress is for the baby. I think anyone else would think I am a neurotic nut but I know that you gals with losses can probably understand my panic.

Lizzie is right! I totally understand the panic though. They push so hard to say that the numbers must double every 48-72 hours... but life is rarely perfect! There is a large percentage of the population who NEVER has HCG drawn... especially for comparison every few days. Do you know how many of those women probably could see a 2-3 day span when the numbers didn't double if someone were checking? You know how every textbook says that the menstrual cycle is some magical thing where every woman on earth has her period, ovulates 14 days later, and then has her period again in another 14 days? And, having even moderately unprotected sex a single time results in babies? Well, that's just not always true! And, yours is off by a tiny bit this time. Your numbers are still rising (which is more important than the speed at which they rise)... and you SAW A HEARTBEAT!!! Its okay! :hugs:



SunShyn2205 said:


> Congrats Jaymes!
> 
> EpdTTC- Ill pray for you! fxd your numbers start to double!!
> 
> Megg- How are you Hun??
> 
> I hope everyone is Doing Well! :hugs:

I'm actually okay! How are you and beanie?


----------



## aussiettc

Hi girls,
i have been to the doctor and am starting clomid 100mg today. So hopefully i should ovulate in about 11 ro 14 days. I'm so excited i can't wait.:happydance:

Congrats to the new BFP and :hug: to the new losses


----------



## lisamumof1

Hi girlies, can you add me please? i had a mc in May, really really hope i get my bfp soon and that its a sticky one this time [-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;

hope there is plenty of :bfp: this month!! 
xx


----------



## Megg33k

Sure, sweetie! :hugs: I'm so sorry about your loss! A quick BFP to you!


----------



## blondee

EpdTTC said:


> Girls I am putting a call out for some PMA and words of encouragement.
> 
> I started having a little bit of brown spotting yesterday (it looks kind of like the gunk you get towards the end of your period, sorry if TMI). Of course with my history of two losses I immediately felt freaked. I am having some achiness too but I can't really tell if it is any different than the achiness I have been having since I found out I was pregnant. Luckily for me, my doc is open on Sunday. So I called this morning and doc said to come in.
> 
> Here's the good news: We saw a strong heartbeat at exactly 6 weeks. :thumbup: Here's the not so good news: My hcg didn't double in 72 hours. :nope:My hcg was 7862 and my progesterone was 24 on Thursday July 22 and today (July 25) hcg was 13377 and progesterone was 23. It has been at least doubling every 48 hours and now it didn't double in 72 hours.
> 
> Doc said anytime there is spotting there is a risk of threatened miscarriage but he was hopeful about the heartbeat. I go back Thursday, unless the spotting gets worse. I want to be excited about seeing the heartbeat but the spotting combined with the lack of doubling makes me consumed with worry. I am sick with anxiety. I'm trying hard to relax and think positive because I know how bad stress is for the baby. I think anyone else would think I am a neurotic nut but I know that you gals with losses can probably understand my panic.

Hello EPDTTC,

I hope the bleed has stopped.

During this pregnancy i had a scan at 6 weeks and they told me they could see a 'collection of blood' that would come away or dissolve. Exactly a week later i had the icky brown stuff i think you are describing. It was (sorry, TMI) kinda thick and creamy and browny coloured. I sobbed buckets but had an app with the Doc an hour later so just went to tell her. She got me in for an emergency ultrasound and all was well. The collection of blood had completely gone and the little fella was a tiny weeny bit bigger. We too got to hear the heartbeat and i have never felt so relieved. 

So, bleeding is not always bad. Sometimes your body just needs to expel some left over blood. Try to keep positive. Good luck for thurs.

Michelle XX


----------



## heather_dw

I finished the baby hat the other day. First charity preemie/baby hat since the miscarriage.

Here it is!
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=31690315&l=aedcfc4dd4&id=1183143687

then I made another one! If you go to the next picture in the album, it should show you the other hat.


----------



## BizyBee

Congrats on the bfp's!

So sorry to hear of more losses. :hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

heather_dw said:


> I finished the baby hat the other day. First charity preemie/baby hat since the miscarriage.
> 
> Here it is!
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=31690315&l=aedcfc4dd4&id=1183143687
> 
> then I made another one! If you go to the next picture in the album, it should show you the other hat.

My goodness, those are adorable! I <3 them!!! :hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

BizyBee said:


> Congrats on the bfp's!
> 
> So sorry to hear of more losses. :hugs:

Eek! Look at that ticker! 2 days!!! :yipee: I'm a bit excited for you! :haha:


----------



## Jamaicabride

I got my :bfp: 26th July 2010

Thank you!


----------



## debgreasby

Congrats x


----------



## Megg33k

Congrats!!! :hugs:


----------



## impatient1

bumble b said:


> i got my :bfp: last friday, i thought i would update you ladies now that my lines are sooooooo dark :happydance:




Jaymes said:


> :wave: hi Megg!
> 
> Spoiler
> You can update me on the first page now! :winkwink:

Congratulations to both of you!



EpdTTC said:


> Girls I am putting a call out for some PMA and words of encouragement.
> 
> I started having a little bit of brown spotting yesterday (it looks kind of like the gunk you get towards the end of your period, sorry if TMI). Of course with my history of two losses I immediately felt freaked. I am having some achiness too but I can't really tell if it is any different than the achiness I have been having since I found out I was pregnant. Luckily for me, my doc is open on Sunday. So I called this morning and doc said to come in.
> 
> Here's the good news: We saw a strong heartbeat at exactly 6 weeks. :thumbup: Here's the not so good news: My hcg didn't double in 72 hours. :nope:My hcg was 7862 and my progesterone was 24 on Thursday July 22 and today (July 25) hcg was 13377 and progesterone was 23. It has been at least doubling every 48 hours and now it didn't double in 72 hours.
> 
> Doc said anytime there is spotting there is a risk of threatened miscarriage but he was hopeful about the heartbeat. I go back Thursday, unless the spotting gets worse. I want to be excited about seeing the heartbeat but the spotting combined with the lack of doubling makes me consumed with worry. I am sick with anxiety. I'm trying hard to relax and think positive because I know how bad stress is for the baby. I think anyone else would think I am a neurotic nut but I know that you gals with losses can probably understand my panic.

Fingers crossed for you.



heather_dw said:


> I finished the baby hat the other day. First charity preemie/baby hat since the miscarriage.
> 
> Here it is!
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=31690315&l=aedcfc4dd4&id=1183143687
> 
> then I made another one! If you go to the next picture in the album, it should show you the other hat.

The hats you have made are so beautiful! You are doing something so wonderful, I think your doctor would feel privilidged that you would like her to go with you to drop them off.



Jamaicabride said:


> I got my :bfp: 26th July 2010
> 
> Thank you!

Congratulations!

Wishing everyone lots of :dust:

So sorry to any new losses. :hugs:


----------



## Vickieh1981

EpdTTC said:


> Girls I am putting a call out for some PMA and words of encouragement.
> 
> I started having a little bit of brown spotting yesterday (it looks kind of like the gunk you get towards the end of your period, sorry if TMI). Of course with my history of two losses I immediately felt freaked. I am having some achiness too but I can't really tell if it is any different than the achiness I have been having since I found out I was pregnant. Luckily for me, my doc is open on Sunday. So I called this morning and doc said to come in.
> 
> Here's the good news: We saw a strong heartbeat at exactly 6 weeks. :thumbup: Here's the not so good news: My hcg didn't double in 72 hours. :nope:My hcg was 7862 and my progesterone was 24 on Thursday July 22 and today (July 25) hcg was 13377 and progesterone was 23. It has been at least doubling every 48 hours and now it didn't double in 72 hours.
> 
> Doc said anytime there is spotting there is a risk of threatened miscarriage but he was hopeful about the heartbeat. I go back Thursday, unless the spotting gets worse. I want to be excited about seeing the heartbeat but the spotting combined with the lack of doubling makes me consumed with worry. I am sick with anxiety. I'm trying hard to relax and think positive because I know how bad stress is for the baby. I think anyone else would think I am a neurotic nut but I know that you gals with losses can probably understand my panic.

Great news that there is a heartbeat. I know you are panicked but I was told that once a heartbeat is seen this is a much bigger indicator of a healthy pregnancy than bloods so most places won't do bloods then. Also after hcg gets to a certain level it starts to only double every week or so.

I think you are okay.



aussiettc said:


> Hi girls,
> i have been to the doctor and am starting clomid 100mg today. So hopefully i should ovulate in about 11 ro 14 days. I'm so excited i can't wait.:happydance:
> 
> Congrats to the new BFP and :hug: to the new losses

Great news.



heather_dw said:


> I finished the baby hat the other day. First charity preemie/baby hat since the miscarriage.
> 
> Here it is!
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=31690315&l=aedcfc4dd4&id=1183143687
> 
> then I made another one! If you go to the next picture in the album, it should show you the other hat.

They are really cute - you did a great job. We were given ones that someone had made for our two.



Jamaicabride said:


> I got my :bfp: 26th July 2010
> 
> Thank you!

Congratulations!!!!


----------



## dawny690

Congrats girls xxxx


----------



## svetayasofiya

Congratulations to all the new BFP's!!!!! 

Love the hats Heather, so sweet and completely selfless of you. :hugs:

My thoughts go out to all of you worried mommies... just stay positive. :thumbup: It's all we can do.

I got AF today. :happydance: I am pretty stoked, because it's 28 days exactly from my MC so my body is pretty friggin on time. (also exactly 20 days no bleeding... I am like a statistic). lol Anyway.......... excited, confused, aprehensive. Still totally not over the MC. :wacko: Not that that makes me crazy, but I just want to get on with things already. My friend who announced she was pregnant a week after my MC will be at the same stage I was by the end of this week. Going through the usual why me's :cry:. I'd be 12 wks 3 days today... Oh boy gotta stop thinking like that. :dohh:

I think we are going to TTC this month. My only aprehension is we just booked a weeks vacation to Paris :cloud9: in early September. :wine: :shrug: I love love love a good glass of vino and it is Paris... but there is no guarantee it will happen our first try and I kind of don't want to waste time. So... do we wait? or do we just let fate guide us and see what mother nature does? Is this something we should even try to time? I suppose I would have no problem waiting another month, but a part of me feels like all these people at work (who had no clue I was pg and miscarried) all look at me like the poor girl who can't conceive. It's stupid I know. I figured if anyone could understand these feelings it would be you guys. Not that baby making is a competition, but I feel pressure.


----------



## Megg33k

If you feel mentally ready, don't wait! Just maybe don't stress about whether or not it happens this cycle. Relax this month and see what happens. If nothing, so be it. If you're preggo at the end of it, I'm sure you'd be happier being preggo in Paris than drinking vino in Paris! LOL So, win/win! :hugs:


----------



## fish girl

HI, I just had a miscarriage on sunday...:cry:Its baby no four so I am lucky that I have 3 fab Girls but really want one more bubba...I saw the Heartbeat last week so feel knid of cheated...I am going striaght to trying and wont stop till I am pregnant again..Only postitve thoughts..!!!Any way fingers crossed for us all...x


----------



## cla

Iam so sorry Hun good luck with ttc xxx


----------



## svetayasofiya

Megg33k said:


> If you feel mentally ready, don't wait! Just maybe don't stress about whether or not it happens this cycle. Relax this month and see what happens. If nothing, so be it. If you're preggo at the end of it, I'm sure you'd be happier being preggo in Paris than drinking vino in Paris! LOL So, win/win! :hugs:

That's just it... I don't know if I am ready. If I were really ready, would I be even questioning timing? :wacko: I think part of my delay is all in my mind as I have psyched myself up to thinking it will happen first try (which I know is so unrealistic). Then when it doesn't am I prepared for the emotional tail spin? Who knew having a mc would be so hard. :nope: I just don't know what to do. What has your experience been? 
(Oh, and the wine was sort of a joke... I am more worried about being sick. *IF* I were to get pregnant this cycle it would put me at 6 1/2-7 wks while in Paris... I could have real bad morning sickness... I am more worried about that.)



fish girl said:


> HI, I just had a miscarriage on sunday...:cry:Its baby no four so I am lucky that I have 3 fab Girls but really want one more bubba...I saw the Heartbeat last week so feel knid of cheated...I am going striaght to trying and wont stop till I am pregnant again..Only postitve thoughts..!!!Any way fingers crossed for us all...x

:hugs: I am so sorry. I love your positive attitude. :thumbup:


----------



## Megg33k

fish girl said:


> HI, I just had a miscarriage on sunday...:cry:Its baby no four so I am lucky that I have 3 fab Girls but really want one more bubba...I saw the Heartbeat last week so feel knid of cheated...I am going striaght to trying and wont stop till I am pregnant again..Only postitve thoughts..!!!Any way fingers crossed for us all...x

Sorry for your loss, sweetie! I'll add you! :hugs:



svetayasofiya said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> If you feel mentally ready, don't wait! Just maybe don't stress about whether or not it happens this cycle. Relax this month and see what happens. If nothing, so be it. If you're preggo at the end of it, I'm sure you'd be happier being preggo in Paris than drinking vino in Paris! LOL So, win/win! :hugs:
> 
> That's just it... I don't know if I am ready. If I were really ready, would I be even questioning timing? :wacko: I think part of my delay is all in my mind as I have psyched myself up to thinking it will happen first try (which I know is so unrealistic). Then when it doesn't am I prepared for the emotional tail spin? Who knew having a mc would be so hard. :nope: I just don't know what to do. What has your experience been?
> (Oh, and the wine was sort of a joke... I am more worried about being sick. *IF* I were to get pregnant this cycle it would put me at 6 1/2-7 wks while in Paris... I could have real bad morning sickness... I am more worried about that.)Click to expand...

I don't know if questioning the timing is a sign of not being ready or a sign of fear in general. If you feel it may mean you aren't ready, then you know best... 100%! If you think its a fear of not succeeding on the first try... That will never really go away. Either you will or you won't... and it will be hard regardless of which way it goes. Yes, its definitely hard to get AF when you want to be pregnant so badly... but its also hard to throw yourself back in to the fear of another new pregnancy.

Having of a MC is one of the hardest things that anyone can face, tbh. There's this overwhelming feeling of helplessness... and what if... and why... and how do I stop it from happening again. And, the truth is... sometimes we never get an answer to any of that. Most of us never get an answer to any of that. I've lost 2 and have zero answers. 

In my experience... I've never considered waiting... not even for a single cycle. But, that's me. I've already lost my dream of having my 2 kids before I turn 30. I can't even give birth to 1 child before 30 now. That breaks my heart every day. I mourn the loss of that dream more than anything, because the circumstances of my losses made the pregnancies themselves very difficult for me to mourn. However, I can't bear the thought of voluntarily waiting any longer. I always think to myself... "But, what if this is the cycle that would result in a healthy pregnancy? What if I miss it? What if its my only chance?" I'm crying just typing it out... because I truly feel that way... every single time. I remember almost ditching the cycle when I got pregnant last time because of bad timing... but I couldn't because I thought "what if this is the one"... and it was... sort of. I've had all the joys of early pregnancy ripped away from me. I'll never be able to enjoy a BFP. I'm constantly just trying my damnedest to put myself even a millimeter closer to an ultrasound with a heartbeat! And, I know it can still go wrong... but I've never even gotten that far. My losses have sort of traumatized me. I can't even get to the table for my ultrasound without sobbing uncontrollably. But, I refuse to give up... I refuse to give in. Being a complete control freak... I can't let a single opportunity pass me by.

So, that's MY experience! But everyone is different! You have to do what is right for you! And, it would be a total downer to miss Paris because you were head first in the loo puking your guts up. I think it would be worth it to me in the end... but a baby is all I want in life right now. I can't see past it. If you think you can wait... then wait! :hugs: I'm sorry that was so long... I tend to ramble when I cry!


----------



## Megg33k

As I mentioned before that there were some people who disappeared from BnB after adding themselves to the thread, I went through and had a stalk to see who they were and how long it had been. This is the list of girls that I think it would be acceptable to delete from the first page, as we will likely never know if they get a BFP. Obviously, its nothing against them... but it really brings our #'s down... and, for all I know, they could have BFP's by now! So, please tell me if you think any of these are incorrect. The date in parentheses is the last date they even LOGGED IN to the site... let alone posted.

WntAnthrBBad (April 29)
4everhopefull (Feb 14)
Teddysbaby84 (Mar 23)
Adelaide (Mar 17)
ecco16 (Apr 11)
lilly77 (Mar 31)

And, CONGRATS to Chimpette... She was our only unknown BFP!


----------



## svetayasofiya

wow Megg, thanks. I really appreciate the long post. Sorry if it made you cry. I guess right now I just don't know. My husband and I just talked about it and to me, I seem to have all these reasons not to conceive _temporarily._ I think I am just totally afraid of failing. I know most MC's are unexplained and have nothing to do with anything we did wrong, but it's really hard not to feel like if I didn't do something wrong my body did. Up until the MC all I wanted more than anything was to have a baby. It still is, but it's just clouded or blurred by my fear now that TTC is around the corner. I suppose I need to feel in control because when you are pregnant nothing that happens is in your control and choosing *not* to get pregnant is a choice, and therefore- control. :wacko: Wow, holy psycho-analyzing myself. I think if my head were stuck in the loo while in Paris I'd be grateful for the opportunity to have my head stuck in a loo (and to do it in Paris no doubt!) We don't have a ton of money so this trip is a big deal and marks a sort of milestone of lasts if you know what I mean. One of the last big trips we'll be able to hopefully go on for awhile, so what's one more month? But there is no guarantee in life so waiting a month could mean adding on a month to many more. We were lucky and conceived after the 3rd cycle.... who's to say it would happen that fast again? AND if it didn't I'd feel like a failure, because so many people around me right now just got pregnant after _not_ trying, or only trying one time. Now who's babbling and crying? :cry:
I am so glad I found this board. 
I really truly don't know what to do. Bought tampons today, lol. That's as much as I know right now. 
Thanks for your support. xo


----------



## svetayasofiya

Megg33k said:


> ...
> In my experience... I've never considered waiting... not even for a single cycle. But, that's me. I've already lost my dream of having my 2 kids before I turn 30. I can't even give birth to 1 child before 30 now. That breaks my heart every day. I mourn the loss of that dream more than anything, because the circumstances of my losses made the pregnancies themselves very difficult for me to mourn. However, I can't bear the thought of voluntarily waiting any longer. I always think to myself... "But, what if this is the cycle that would result in a healthy pregnancy? What if I miss it? What if its my only chance?" I'm crying just typing it out... because I truly feel that way... every single time. I remember almost ditching the cycle when I got pregnant last time because of bad timing... but I couldn't because I thought "what if this is the one"... and it was... sort of. I've had all the joys of early pregnancy ripped away from me. I'll never be able to enjoy a BFP. I'm constantly just trying my damnedest to put myself even a millimeter closer to an ultrasound with a heartbeat! And, I know it can still go wrong... but I've never even gotten that far. My losses have sort of traumatized me. I can't even get to the table for my ultrasound without sobbing uncontrollably. But, I refuse to give up... I refuse to give in. Being a complete control freak... I can't let a single opportunity pass me by.

:hugs: Isn't all of what you said there the truth. If only we could see into a crystal ball, or if someone could give us all the answers. I was talking to my mom this week (she was in town visiting) and I said exactly what you just did- all the joys of early pregnancy have been ripped away from me. :( She disagrees and has suffered a MC herself. But she was much younger, and the pregnancy was not wanted at the time. 
If it makes you feel any better I am 35. My dreams of having a kid by 35 are gone... 36 anyone? :growlmad: 

:help: oh life..........................

*totally addicted to the smilies btw.


----------



## EpdTTC

Congrats to the new BFPs!

Thank you everyone for your encouraging responses! I will let you know how Thursday goes. The spotting has gotten better and I have just been taking it easy. I'm hoping it was just some old junk that needed to come out like one of the gals said. I also read somewhere that once hcg gets to about 6000 that it can take four days to double rather than the usual 2-3. I'm hoping that's the case and trying to think positive. 

Megg-you are so right-so many women don't even have their hcg checked and I've heard that ultrasound results are usually more important at this stage than blood work. I'm thinking of asking my doc to quit with the blood work as long as things look as they should on the ultrasound. All of the numbers and specifics just leave me feeling worried, sometimes unnecessarily I'm sure.

Beautiful hats Heather. You are quite talented. I've always wanted to learn to knit.

Fishgirl-I am so sorry for your loss. That is my biggest fear-I just saw my baby's heart beat on Sunday and want to believe that means things will be ok but then I hear stories like yours and it just breaks my heart. I can only imagine what this has been like for you. Hugs. Glad to hear you are going to keep trying-it's all we can do! Hugs to all of the other recent losses.


----------



## EpdTTC

"I'll never be able to enjoy a BFP. I'm constantly just trying my damnedest to put myself even a millimeter closer to an ultrasound with a heartbeat! And, I know it can still go wrong... but I've never even gotten that far. My losses have sort of traumatized me. I can't even get to the table for my ultrasound without sobbing uncontrollably. But, I refuse to give up... I refuse to give in. Being a complete control freak... I can't let a single opportunity pass me by"

Megg-I really feel you on this one. It is so hard to enjoy early pregnancy because of the fear. I am happy to have gotten to see the heartbeat on the ultrasound, I never got that far with the first two losses either. But you're right, it is traumatic every time I get on the table for the ultrasound. I'm excited and terrified at the same time. I'm so afraid that when I go on Thursday that the heartbeat will be gone. That is my biggest fear. I have to tell myself that it's just my fear talking and it doesn't mean that is what is going to happen. I try to visualize seeing a big strong heartbeat. If it's going to go wrong, there is nothing I can do about it. All of this really does resemble PTSD in many ways.

I do hope that you get your BFP soon. You are such a beautiful and compassionate person and I'm really grateful for all of your (and all of the other fabulous ladies') support.


----------



## Megg33k

svetayasofiya said:


> wow Megg, thanks. I really appreciate the long post. Sorry if it made you cry. I guess right now I just don't know. My husband and I just talked about it and to me, I seem to have all these reasons not to conceive _temporarily._ I think I am just totally afraid of failing. I know most MC's are unexplained and have nothing to do with anything we did wrong, but it's really hard not to feel like if I didn't do something wrong my body did. Up until the MC all I wanted more than anything was to have a baby. It still is, but it's just clouded or blurred by my fear now that TTC is around the corner. I suppose I need to feel in control because when you are pregnant nothing that happens is in your control and choosing *not* to get pregnant is a choice, and therefore- control. :wacko: Wow, holy psycho-analyzing myself. I think if my head were stuck in the loo while in Paris I'd be grateful for the opportunity to have my head stuck in a loo (and to do it in Paris no doubt!) We don't have a ton of money so this trip is a big deal and marks a sort of milestone of lasts if you know what I mean. One of the last big trips we'll be able to hopefully go on for awhile, so what's one more month? But there is no guarantee in life so waiting a month could mean adding on a month to many more. We were lucky and conceived after the 3rd cycle.... who's to say it would happen that fast again? AND if it didn't I'd feel like a failure, because so many people around me right now just got pregnant after _not_ trying, or only trying one time. Now who's babbling and crying? :cry:
> I am so glad I found this board.
> I really truly don't know what to do. Bought tampons today, lol. That's as much as I know right now.
> Thanks for your support. xo

I TOTALLY understand what you mean by choosing to not get pregnant yet is control. Don't think for a single second that you're the only one who has had those thoughts!!! I constantly feel like a failure. I fail to give my parents a grandchild, I fail to give my husband a child, I fail to give myself the one thing I want more than anything... I don't trust my body at all. 

I think (the more I read your posts) you should wait it out this cycle. Go to Paris, enjoy yourself, and come back on a mission! :hugs: Buying tampons is a good start! :thumbup:



svetayasofiya said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> ...
> In my experience... I've never considered waiting... not even for a single cycle. But, that's me. I've already lost my dream of having my 2 kids before I turn 30. I can't even give birth to 1 child before 30 now. That breaks my heart every day. I mourn the loss of that dream more than anything, because the circumstances of my losses made the pregnancies themselves very difficult for me to mourn. However, I can't bear the thought of voluntarily waiting any longer. I always think to myself... "But, what if this is the cycle that would result in a healthy pregnancy? What if I miss it? What if its my only chance?" I'm crying just typing it out... because I truly feel that way... every single time. I remember almost ditching the cycle when I got pregnant last time because of bad timing... but I couldn't because I thought "what if this is the one"... and it was... sort of. I've had all the joys of early pregnancy ripped away from me. I'll never be able to enjoy a BFP. I'm constantly just trying my damnedest to put myself even a millimeter closer to an ultrasound with a heartbeat! And, I know it can still go wrong... but I've never even gotten that far. My losses have sort of traumatized me. I can't even get to the table for my ultrasound without sobbing uncontrollably. But, I refuse to give up... I refuse to give in. Being a complete control freak... I can't let a single opportunity pass me by.
> 
> :hugs: Isn't all of what you said there the truth. If only we could see into a crystal ball, or if someone could give us all the answers. I was talking to my mom this week (she was in town visiting) and I said exactly what you just did- all the joys of early pregnancy have been ripped away from me. :( She disagrees and has suffered a MC herself. But she was much younger, and the pregnancy was not wanted at the time.
> If it makes you feel any better I am 35. My dreams of having a kid by 35 are gone... 36 anyone? :growlmad:
> 
> :help: oh life..........................
> 
> *totally addicted to the smilies btw.Click to expand...

I would give ANYTHING to see the future for so many of us. I think losing an unwanted pregnancy is a whole different ball of wax. I mean, it probably feels more like a blessing in that case. I can't imagine the same level of trauma being involved when finding out you're pregnant was a trauma all in itself. 

I always feel bad about "feeling old"... because I know I'm technically not... and neither are you, for that matter! But, I can't help but feel it sometimes. This isn't how my life was supposed to go. I decided years ago that I would choose to be childless if I didn't have kids by 30. Well... so much for that! LOL

Love your smilies! They make me smile! :hugs:



EpdTTC said:


> Congrats to the new BFPs!
> 
> Thank you everyone for your encouraging responses! I will let you know how Thursday goes. The spotting has gotten better and I have just been taking it easy. I'm hoping it was just some old junk that needed to come out like one of the gals said. I also read somewhere that once hcg gets to about 6000 that it can take four days to double rather than the usual 2-3. I'm hoping that's the case and trying to think positive.
> 
> Megg-you are so right-so many women don't even have their hcg checked and I've heard that ultrasound results are usually more important at this stage than blood work. I'm thinking of asking my doc to quit with the blood work as long as things look as they should on the ultrasound. All of the numbers and specifics just leave me feeling worried, sometimes unnecessarily I'm sure.
> 
> Beautiful hats Heather. You are quite talented. I've always wanted to learn to knit.
> 
> Fishgirl-I am so sorry for your loss. That is my biggest fear-I just saw my baby's heart beat on Sunday and want to believe that means things will be ok but then I hear stories like yours and it just breaks my heart. I can only imagine what this has been like for you. Hugs. Glad to hear you are going to keep trying-it's all we can do! Hugs to all of the other recent losses.

Glad the spotting is better!!! I agree... When you see a heartbeat on the ultrasound, you should just see if you can stop the bloods. No need to worry yourself for no reason! :hugs:



EpdTTC said:


> "I'll never be able to enjoy a BFP. I'm constantly just trying my damnedest to put myself even a millimeter closer to an ultrasound with a heartbeat! And, I know it can still go wrong... but I've never even gotten that far. My losses have sort of traumatized me. I can't even get to the table for my ultrasound without sobbing uncontrollably. But, I refuse to give up... I refuse to give in. Being a complete control freak... I can't let a single opportunity pass me by"
> 
> Megg-I really feel you on this one. It is so hard to enjoy early pregnancy because of the fear. I am happy to have gotten to see the heartbeat on the ultrasound, I never got that far with the first two losses either. But you're right, it is traumatic every time I get on the table for the ultrasound. I'm excited and terrified at the same time. I'm so afraid that when I go on Thursday that the heartbeat will be gone. That is my biggest fear. I have to tell myself that it's just my fear talking and it doesn't mean that is what is going to happen. I try to visualize seeing a big strong heartbeat. If it's going to go wrong, there is nothing I can do about it. All of this really does resemble PTSD in many ways.
> 
> I do hope that you get your BFP soon. You are such a beautiful and compassionate person and I'm really grateful for all of your (and all of the other fabulous ladies') support.

I don't even get the excitement... I think I will for future ultrasounds AFTER I see a heartbeat on one. But, until then, its all trauma for me. Its SO similar to PTSD. :( After you see the heartbeat, your chances of MC drops to like something around 15%.... something like that... maybe it was more like 8% or 3%... I (obviously) can't remember! But I'm sure everything is fine!


----------



## impatient1

fish girl said:


> HI, I just had a miscarriage on sunday...:cry:Its baby no four so I am lucky that I have 3 fab Girls but really want one more bubba...I saw the Heartbeat last week so feel knid of cheated...I am going striaght to trying and wont stop till I am pregnant again..Only postitve thoughts..!!!Any way fingers crossed for us all...x

So sorry for your loss.



EpdTTC said:


> Congrats to the new BFPs!
> 
> Thank you everyone for your encouraging responses! I will let you know how Thursday goes. The spotting has gotten better and I have just been taking it easy. I'm hoping it was just some old junk that needed to come out like one of the gals said. I also read somewhere that once hcg gets to about 6000 that it can take four days to double rather than the usual 2-3. I'm hoping that's the case and trying to think positive.
> 
> Megg-you are so right-so many women don't even have their hcg checked and I've heard that ultrasound results are usually more important at this stage than blood work. I'm thinking of asking my doc to quit with the blood work as long as things look as they should on the ultrasound. All of the numbers and specifics just leave me feeling worried, sometimes unnecessarily I'm sure.

I have never been told my HCG levels in either of my pregnancies thus far but not sure if that is typical for everyone around here or just my doctors. I do however thik I would og nuts over the constant worry of numbers, so kind of glad that I am not having them checked frequently.


----------



## impatient1

I read somewhere that it was decreased to 2% if the heartbeat was seen at 10 weeks, not entirely sure how true it is though.


----------



## heather_dw

I'm a little discouraged this week. I've been busy getting ready to move at the end of the week. Hubby is sick and not too helpful. On Saturday night, I started bleeding.. AGAIN! I'm still bleeding and today I passed this funky looking clot that was so gross. I don't want to be too gross on here, but it was ick. It started as what I THOUGHT was fertile CM but it just ended up being full on bleeding. Now I'm not sure what the heck to do in regards to my chart. The doctor says just to keep waiting and then she'll put me on clomid after another complete cycle, but I'm not sure if I'll even know when that is. I'm so confused. I can only go about a week or 2 of no bleeding before it starts up again. I ovulated at some point in this last month, since on the 19th, they said it look like I recently had ovulated. 

I feel like if I can't get my cycle under control, how can I possibly TTC again. I had both of my miscarriages while living in this apartment. I'm hoping that moving is going to be a fresh start for hubby and I. 

Also, I had a dream the night before the specialist appointment. My grandmother came to me and told me everything was going to be okay. I told her I didn't think it would ever work and she smiled and said "it will all work out, just you wait and see". I always dream about my grandparents, being at their house, etc, but I have NEVER had a direct conversation with either of them in a dream until now. I hope it's a message.. I hope it's true. I wasn't sure if I believed that kind of stuff, but I'm starting to change my mind after that dream. In the dream, I was laying on an exam table in some sort of medical setting and she just appeared. after talking to me, she said she had to go and couldn't stay. I could see her smile, hear her voice. I hope I never forget that dream.

I hope hope hope it's true. Even hubby, who is a skeptic sometimes, said it could be a message. When I asked him "I thought you didn't believe in that stuff?", he said "well, let's just say I'm OPEN to the idea". 
:thumbup:


----------



## impatient1

I think it sounds like a message to me and a great one, I say she knows something more than we do and she wants to comfort you and let you know. Wishing you all the best in your new move.


----------



## Megg33k

I would be apt to call it AF if it continues. I still think that you could have had a moderately proper LP after ovulating prior to the 19th. 

Aww @ your dream about your grandmother. I had one about mine about a month ago. It was a first for me too. I loved it! But, I still cry when I think about it.

I also love that your OH is "open to the idea"... The men are juts as hopeful as we are... Its cute!

:hugs: for feeling the way you do right now! You'll totally get there. Your body just might need a tiny bit more time!


----------



## heather_dw

hubby was saying that it would be cool if we conceived on vacation. We're going to the beaches of the Outer Banks, North Carolina and we love it there! We're going at the end of September (or we're SUPPOSED to), so I hope that the cycle is behaving itself by then. Of course, if we did conceive, it would be funny and awkward when we told the in-laws. They're renting the beach house we'll all be staying in.

:laugh2:


----------



## Tulip

You girls... I've just woken up and read the thread and burst into tears. You have no idea how hard I'm cheerleading for you lot right now :kiss: Your strength and determination never cease to amaze me xxx

Oh yeah I meant to tell you about Chimpette :haha: she's joined my Spring Babies :yipee: xxx


----------



## sequeena

Hi my MC was in June 2009 and I'm hoping to confirm a BFP very soon!


----------



## Lynsay

Hello, I had a MMC in June I should have been 13 weeks + 3 days. Bleeding started on June 30th and I'm hoping for a BFP very soon xx


----------



## Megg33k

Hey, girls... I'll update in the morning... very sleepy here! :hugs: to the new losses!

Didn't mean to make you cry, NiK! :hugs: Thank you, flower!


----------



## debgreasby

Happy birthday to meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee lol


----------



## Tulip

Woooooooooooooooooooh happy birthday Debmeister! xxxxxx


----------



## cla

happy birthday hun:hugs:


----------



## TripleB

99! Just..one...more... (screw that, lot's more!) Congrats to the new BFPs and :hugs: to recent losses. If you think about how far we've come since this forum started it's really amazing (thanks for all you hard work Megg :hugs:).

HAPPY BIRTHDAY DEBS!

xxxx


----------



## C&J

Hello ladies, well it looks like im going to be 100 :D I got a bfp this morning after my m/c a month ago. Just had a gut feeling this month that we had done it, very scared but excited at the same time.


----------



## Megg33k

Happy Birthday, Preggo-Debbo!

:hugs: :cake:



C&J said:


> Hello ladies, well it looks like im going to be 100 :D I got a bfp this morning after my m/c a month ago. Just had a gut feeling this month that we had done it, very scared but excited at the same time.

CONGRATS! :hugs: Very exciting to have #100!!! :yipee:



TripleB said:


> 99! Just..one...more... (screw that, lot's more!) Congrats to the new BFPs and :hugs: to recent losses. If you think about how far we've come since this forum started it's really amazing (thanks for all you hard work Megg :hugs:).
> 
> HAPPY BIRTHDAY DEBS!
> 
> xxxx

Well, we got that one more already! LOL Maybe we'll get one every time you say it? SAY IT AGAIN!!! :thumbup:

We really have come a looooooooooooong way! Thank you! :hugs:


----------



## Tulip

:wohoo: Congratulations C&J! And I echo the thanks to Megg - you are a very special lady :flower: :kiss: :flower:


----------



## Firedancer41

Congrats C & J!! And we hit #100 woohoo!!! I can remember not all that long ago when the number was in the 40's. I know this number is going to continue to climb high!!


----------



## cla

Omg 100 :happydance:


----------



## Rainbowpea

Yay 100 bfps! Woo woo! Congrats to everyone and keep it coming! And happy bday debs! Xx


----------



## blondee

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:

100 BFPs!!! Congratulations to us all!!! 

Wishing all the new BFPs healthy and uneventful pregnancies.

So sorry to hear about all the recent losses. :hugs: Welcome to all the new girls. This thread is a huge source of comfort and PMA.


Massive thanks to Megg for being a superstar and administering this for us. We appreciate all you do and look forward to hearing when you have your precious BFP very soon. :hugs:

Lots of love and PMA!

Michelle XX


----------



## Megg33k

You girls are going to make me cry! I'm hormonal in the 2ww, ya know! LOL

But, seriously... Thank you! :hugs: I'll admit... sometimes running this thread is hard. I've had to remove myself from the list once! That was a bad day for me!!! But, that being said... I REALLY enjoy doing this! I had no idea what I was taking on the day I made it. Hell, I didn't even know if people were going to post in it! But, we're 483 pages/4823 post strong now! I NEVER saw that coming! You all amaze me with your strength and give me hope with your successes! I'm honored to run this... and I'm so happy to see us hit triple digits! WHO KNEW?!?! I seriously think this calls for another round of stats!

*Our stats!!!*

*
1st month of thread: 18  (18)
2nd month of thread: 9  (27)
3rd month of thread: 19  (46)
4th month of thread: 12  (58)
5th month of thread: 20  (78)
6th month of thread: 19  (97)
7th month of thread: 3  (100)
*

*2008*
100% of our girls have BFP's!

*2009*
(parentheses show # of people in a given month)
Jan 100% (1)
Feb 0% (1)
Mar 100% (2)
Apr 50% (2)
May 67% (3)
Jun 75% (4)
Jul 33% (3)
Aug 50% (2)
Sep 67% (6)
Oct 57% (7)
Nov 67% (15) 
Dec 78.25% (23)

*2010*
Jan 50% (18)
Feb 23% (13)
Mar 71% (24)
Apr 64.7% (17)
May 27.25% (22)
Jun 6.25% (16)
Jul 0% (11)​
I'm so proud of you all! We would never have made 100 if it weren't for all of you who dared to say "I WILL NOT GIVE UP!" And, it will be because of you when we hit 200!!! I really thought that hitting 100 would be bittersweet, because I really hoped to be #100. But, I couldn't be happier! :cloud9: In the end, I'll gladly take whatever number I can get!!!


----------



## debgreasby

Yay for 100 :bfp: !!!

Thanks for all the happy birthdays ..... i feel shocking but i couldn't be happier x


----------



## Round2

Okay, after reading all these stats I need to get myself on this thread! It seems pretty lucky, and it will be nice to give people hope when I get my BFP.

Can you please add me? I've had one MMC on March 24, 2010 at 13 weeks. 

Thanks Megg, and thanks for all your hard work......


----------



## Megg33k

I'm sorry for your loss, sweetie! I'll add you now! :hugs:

It does seem a bit lucky... I can even admit that! I actually had a really lucky testing thread in TTC once too (145 BFP's in 1 month)! :blush: But, I've decided to lend that luck to the TTCAL girls instead now! :thumbup: Seems the luck only really works for other people though... I have to work on that bit! :rofl:


----------



## svetayasofiya

oh WOW 100 BFP's!!! that is amaaaaaazing!!! xoxoxo

Happy Birthday to you Deb!!! (I love your status btw- you Brits make me laugh) :hugs:
Hopefully we'll all be 'up the duff' soon enough. haha

*Still haven't decided what I am going to do. Has anyone here sought councelling&#729;even after only one MC? Just curious.


----------



## Megg33k

Just as we reached #100, it was taken from us. I noticed on the first page of the 'Chart Stalkers' thread that one of our "graduates" was back on CD1. :cry: My thoughts go out to moochacha on the loss of her twins! :hugs: to her and her family!


----------



## TripleB

Megg33k said:


> TripleB said:
> 
> 
> 99! Just..one...more... (screw that, lot's more!) Congrats to the new BFPs and :hugs: to recent losses. If you think about how far we've come since this forum started it's really amazing (thanks for all you hard work Megg :hugs:).
> 
> HAPPY BIRTHDAY DEBS!
> 
> xxxx
> 
> Well, we got that one more already! LOL Maybe we'll get one every time you say it? SAY IT AGAIN!!! :thumbup:
> 
> We really have come a looooooooooooong way! Thank you! :hugs:Click to expand...

Ok then... MORE MORE MORE ladies! (And there's a sticky one with your name on Megg, I know it!) xxx


----------



## Becs4410

Sorry for all the losses,my little boy died in my arms in April and im desperately tying to give him a little brother or sister just long to be a mum :cry: im going to start trying this month on the 5th so fingers crossed i get my 2 lines at the end of august. can i please be added? thanks xxxx



Charlie John S. 4/4/10 
Love you always xxxx


----------



## Megg33k

TripleB said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TripleB said:
> 
> 
> 99! Just..one...more... (screw that, lot's more!) Congrats to the new BFPs and :hugs: to recent losses. If you think about how far we've come since this forum started it's really amazing (thanks for all you hard work Megg :hugs:).
> 
> HAPPY BIRTHDAY DEBS!
> 
> xxxx
> 
> Well, we got that one more already! LOL Maybe we'll get one every time you say it? SAY IT AGAIN!!! :thumbup:
> 
> We really have come a looooooooooooong way! Thank you! :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Ok then... MORE MORE MORE ladies! (And there's a sticky one with your name on Megg, I know it!) xxxClick to expand...

Thanks, sweetie! :hugs: I hope so!

MORE, MORE, MORE is right... especially since we went back to double digits as soon as we got to triple digits!


----------



## Megg33k

Becs4410 said:


> Sorry for all the losses,my little boy died in my arms in April and im desperately tying to give him a little brother or sister just long to be a mum :cry: im going to start trying this month on the 5th so fingers crossed i get my 2 lines at the end of august. can i please be added? thanks xxxx
> 
> 
> 
> Charlie John S. 4/4/10
> Love you always xxxx

Of course, sweetheart! :hugs: I'm SOOOOOOOOO sorry... I can't imagine! :cry: I hope you get those 2 lines as well!!! Loads of dust to you!


----------



## impatient1

svetayasofiya said:


> oh WOW 100 BFP's!!! that is amaaaaaazing!!! xoxoxo
> 
> Happy Birthday to you Deb!!! (I love your status btw- you Brits make me laugh) :hugs:
> Hopefully we'll all be 'up the duff' soon enough. haha
> 
> *Still haven't decided what I am going to do. Has anyone here sought councelling&#729;even after only one MC? Just curious.

I went to counseling after my mc and it was the best thing for me. I didn't want to admit or realise that I was depressed or I needed to talk to some professional but wiht OH and I fighting because I was throwing so much at him emotionally I realised I was depressed, I wasn't myself and I needed to help save our relationship because he couldn't hold it together alone for both of us when he was also grieving. I won't lie it was expensive $100.00 a session but it was well spent but it was $100.00 well spent. The woman I went to see was great she really listened to us and helped us see how we were really feeling. She helped us in deciding when the both of us would be ready to ttc again instead of just me.


----------



## EpdTTC

Happy B-day Deb! :flower:

Congrats C&J! :happydance:

:cry: So sorry Moochacha and Becs for your losses. :hugs:


----------



## sequeena

I am desperate to test again as I do feel pregnant. Nauseous/being sick, metallic taste that comes and goes, irritable, generally feeling 'different' :happydance:

But I will wait until the 5th!


----------



## Megg33k

The 5th? That's aaaaaaaaaages away! LOL Good luck! :hugs:


----------



## sequeena

Megg33k said:


> The 5th? That's aaaaaaaaaages away! LOL Good luck! :hugs:

Oh god I know!

I've not tracked anything for a while so I suppose I could test earlier but I will hold out for as long as I can!


----------



## Megg33k

sequeena said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> The 5th? That's aaaaaaaaaages away! LOL Good luck! :hugs:
> 
> Oh god I know!
> 
> I've not tracked anything for a while so I suppose I could test earlier but I will hold out for as long as I can!Click to expand...

You shouldn't listen to me... I'm a terrible influence! Worse yet... I don't test early... unless its like 5dpo! LOL I just urge others to do it instead! :winkwink:


----------



## Dazed

Wow... we're climbing! 
Don't worry Megg, I got good vibs for us!


----------



## Megg33k

Dazed said:


> Wow... we're climbing!
> Don't worry Megg, I got good vibs for us!

You know, when I went for my stalk... I paused extra long on you... Almost like I had a feeling I should be finding your BFP! I think its coming really soon! :hugs:


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Congratz you guys !!! 100 already wow i think when i joined the forums we were at like 60 something i think !!! And so sorry about the new losses :hugs: So excited this month i hope jenny is right i feel very positive this time around and i just have this feeling i think it might be this cycle dont know how to explain it just an instinct i guess:happydance:


----------



## Megg33k

I hope you're right about your cycle, Ruskie! :hugs: Baby dust to you!


----------



## Dazed

Megg33k said:


> Dazed said:
> 
> 
> Wow... we're climbing!
> Don't worry Megg, I got good vibs for us!
> 
> You know, when I went for my stalk... I paused extra long on you... Almost like I had a feeling I should be finding your BFP! I think its coming really soon! :hugs:Click to expand...

:hugs:I hope your right! We have really been trying this month. I started using OPK's and stopped checking CM just incase that was causing more problems than good. I feel like I have been trying forever since February. My cousin just announced her BFP and all I could think of was "you should have waited at least a little while to announce that"! I know thats not the encouragement she needs since she has been trying for a year, so I didn't bother to tell her.

:flower:You WILL get your BFP this month... I can feel it and no one deserves it more than you right now for having to put up with us girls. :haha:


----------



## Dazed

BTW... I wouldn't leave you hanging if I had already had a BFP.


----------



## Megg33k

Soooooooo many people leave me hanging... and its so hard to search now without the 'member search'... Stalking is WAY harder now than it was. 

I hope you're right about me this month! That probably sounds a bit self-serving... but I could use it right now. Very fed up with TTC. I think this is your month too! When are you testing?

P.S. Putting up with you girls? No way! LOL I wouldn't survive without you girls! I love you all waaaaaaaaaaaay too much!


----------



## Amos2009

Sis- you know I will always be here....but I think you will be leaving us soon :baby:


----------



## Megg33k

Amos2009 said:


> Sis- you know I will always be here....but I think you will be leaving us soon :baby:

First of all, I'll never leave you lot! I could have 2 kids in school, and I'd still resist leaving! LOL 

Second of all, YOU will NOT be here always! You're busting out of this joint before the end of 2010! I just know it!

Third of all, I like what you're inferring about me... :haha:


----------



## Amos2009

Ok it's settled- we will both get BFP's SOON!!!!!!!!!! And sticky ones at that!!!


----------



## Megg33k

That last bit is the most important part! The BFP seems to be the easier part! How about this... We will both have a tiny little heartbeat in our tummies soon!


----------



## Amos2009

Now that sounds like a winning plan!! :baby::baby: Come on!


----------



## lisamumof1

svetayasofiya said:


> Congratulations to all the new BFP's!!!!!
> 
> Love the hats Heather, so sweet and completely selfless of you. :hugs:
> 
> My thoughts go out to all of you worried mommies... just stay positive. :thumbup: It's all we can do.
> 
> I got AF today. :happydance: I am pretty stoked, because it's 28 days exactly from my MC so my body is pretty friggin on time. (also exactly 20 days no bleeding... I am like a statistic). lol Anyway.......... excited, confused, aprehensive. Still totally not over the MC. :wacko: Not that that makes me crazy, but I just want to get on with things already. My friend who announced she was pregnant a week after my MC will be at the same stage I was by the end of this week. Going through the usual why me's :cry:. I'd be 12 wks 3 days today... Oh boy gotta stop thinking like that. :dohh:
> 
> I think we are going to TTC this month. My only aprehension is we just booked a weeks vacation to Paris :cloud9: in early September. :wine: :shrug: I love love love a good glass of vino and it is Paris... but there is no guarantee it will happen our first try and I kind of don't want to waste time. So... do we wait? or do we just let fate guide us and see what mother nature does? Is this something we should even try to time? I suppose I would have no problem waiting another month, but a part of me feels like all these people at work (who had no clue I was pg and miscarried) all look at me like the poor girl who can't conceive. It's stupid I know. I figured if anyone could understand these feelings it would be you guys. Not that baby making is a competition, but I feel pressure.

i know what you mean, i was due on boxing day and feel i am putting pressure on myself to be preganat again by the time my due date has been! my oh keeps talling me pregnant or not that day will still be bad! :cry:

just got to late nature do her job, she's worked before so she'll work her magic again!


----------



## lynnb

Amos2009 said:


> Now that sounds like a winning plan!! :baby::baby: Come on!

Can I get in on that plan please, sounds like a good one :thumbup:


----------



## BizyBee

I just can't keep up with this thread. Congrats on the new bfp's.

:hugs: Welcome new members. Sorry for your losses. xx


----------



## svetayasofiya

Megg33k said:

> You're busting out of this joint before the end of 2010! I just know it!

:happydance: I love that! Hopefully alot of us will be busting out with you! :thumbup:


----------



## Megg33k

lynnb said:


> Amos2009 said:
> 
> 
> Now that sounds like a winning plan!! :baby::baby: Come on!
> 
> Can I get in on that plan please, sounds like a good one :thumbup:Click to expand...

Of course you can! :)



svetayasofiya said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> You're busting out of this joint before the end of 2010! I just know it!
> 
> :happydance: I love that! Hopefully alot of us will be busting out with you! :thumbup:Click to expand...

Oh, you will be! Tons of you!!! :)


----------



## lisamumof1

:happydance::thumbup:i think that the 2010 will be all of our year, still got pleanty of time yet!!:happydance::thumbup:


----------



## Amos2009

lynnb said:


> Amos2009 said:
> 
> 
> Now that sounds like a winning plan!! :baby::baby: Come on!
> 
> Can I get in on that plan please, sounds like a good one :thumbup:Click to expand...

Of course you can!!! 

Bizzy- how excited you must be. I keep watch of your ticker!


----------



## Dazed

Megg33k said:


> Soooooooo many people leave me hanging... and its so hard to search now without the 'member search'... Stalking is WAY harder now than it was.
> 
> I hope you're right about me this month! That probably sounds a bit self-serving... but I could use it right now. Very fed up with TTC. I think this is your month too! When are you testing?
> 
> P.S. Putting up with you girls? No way! LOL I wouldn't survive without you girls! I love you all waaaaaaaaaaaay too much!

I probably won't test until August 10th if I can hold out that long. This site had totally got me POAS left and right.


----------



## Megg33k

All this testing, IVF starting, etc... This is an exciting thread to be in right now!


----------



## roonsma

Any news from Vickie? Didn't she have a scan booked for today?


----------



## debgreasby

Yeah she did .... not heard anything yet :(


----------



## Megg33k

She did... but no word from her... nothing on FB either. Hoping all is well!

Edit: Nevermind... I found her post! I hope she doesn't mind me posting it.



Vickieh1981 said:


> AFM - my scan went well today I think. Baby looks okay however there is an area next to it that she described as a significant bleed.
> 
> Despite being told she was not to scan me it was the woman who did my scan and told me Isabella had died (she told me off for crying too much as she couldn't get the measurements she needed). She didn't really tell me anything today. She said about the bleed which I said I was now worried about. She said -well there's nothing we can do about it.
> 
> So I was panicking because at my 6 week scan they said the bleed area was tiny and now it's being described as significant.
> 
> When I saw the dr after they said that the bleed has shrunk since last time. I seriously dislike the sonographer. I think they said it was 1.5 by 3cm.
> 
> Baby now measures 1.3cm head to bum


----------



## Vickieh1981

Man you are quick Megg - I only just posted that on there and just came to copy it here. My Mum has been here all afternoon and doesn; tknow I am pregnant so I couldn't update.


----------



## Megg33k

Vickieh1981 said:


> Man you are quick Megg - I only just posted that on there and just came to copy it here. My Mum has been here all afternoon and doesn; tknow I am pregnant so I couldn't update.

Sorry! I didn't even look at the time stamp. I just stalked when I saw them ask about you... :blush:


----------



## MissMaternal

Hi ladies! I haven't posted here for a couple of weeks but have been lurking and catching up on posts everyday! 99 BFP's, WOW! Congrats you lucky ladies! 

Vickieh, i hope you are ok. Sorry to hear about the nasty sonographer :(

As for me, well i do have a good feeling about this month. I am due on in the next few days (Tuesday i think...cycles have been slightly different since losing Freya) And going by my old cycles i should be 10dpo, but i THINK i may have ov'd the Saturday before, which would make me 14dpo. Having lots of symptoms, but trying not to get my hopes up. May test in the morning....

Hope everyone is well! :hug: x


----------



## Megg33k

Good luck, MissM! :hugs:


----------



## LunaBean

Good luck! :)


----------



## Megg33k

I just had a pinkish-red streak on my tissue! I'm prepared to speculate that it could have been IB! :yipee: If so... Please, oh please, let this one be for keeps! Oddly, I'm already terrified and excited. I'm trying not to get my hopes up, but its hard!


----------



## BizyBee

Amos2009 said:


> lynnb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amos2009 said:
> 
> 
> Now that sounds like a winning plan!! :baby::baby: Come on!
> 
> Can I get in on that plan please, sounds like a good one :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Of course you can!!!
> 
> Bizzy- how excited you must be. I keep watch of your ticker!Click to expand...

Thanks. I am thrilled. I have no side effects from the down regging so far, thankfully. I am leaving for Cape Cod on Saturday and I was able to schedule a scan there! It all worked out perfectly, thanks to my awesome FS!


----------



## BizyBee

Whoa Megg, posted at the same time and missed yours! Yay. Hope it is IB. xx


----------



## Megg33k

BizyBee said:


> Amos2009 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lynnb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amos2009 said:
> 
> 
> Now that sounds like a winning plan!! :baby::baby: Come on!
> 
> Can I get in on that plan please, sounds like a good one :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Of course you can!!!
> 
> Bizzy- how excited you must be. I keep watch of your ticker!Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks. I am thrilled. I have no side effects from the down regging so far, thankfully. I am leaving for Cape Cod on Saturday and I was able to schedule a scan there! It all worked out perfectly, thanks to my awesome FS!Click to expand...

Sounds fantastic! Really well coordinated! Can't wait for your IVF BFP!!! :hugs:


----------



## Dazed

Megg33k said:


> I just had a pinkish-red streak on my tissue! I'm prepared to speculate that it could have been IB! :yipee: If so... Please, oh please, let this one be for keeps! Oddly, I'm already terrified and excited. I'm trying not to get my hopes up, but its hard!

When are you planning to test? COME ON IB for Megg!!!:happydance:


----------



## Megg33k

Dazed said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> I just had a pinkish-red streak on my tissue! I'm prepared to speculate that it could have been IB! :yipee: If so... Please, oh please, let this one be for keeps! Oddly, I'm already terrified and excited. I'm trying not to get my hopes up, but its hard!
> 
> When are you planning to test? COME ON IB for Megg!!!:happydance:Click to expand...

Thank you! :hugs:

I don't know! I actually HAVEN'T planned to test at all! I just assumed that I wouldn't be pregnant this cycle! Sounds kind of funny in retrospect that I didn't even consider the possibility! Uhm... FF says to test a week from today... So, then? Maybe sooner if I cave? No idea!

Side note: Acid reflux radiating up my throat and into my skull! FUCK!


----------



## doddy0402

I dont post on here very often, but I definately stalk alot! Just wanted to say woohoo to all with bfp over the last couple of days, especially debgreasby who I hav been following quite alot! (sorry for sounding like a complete stalker!!) and fingers crossed for IB for megg!xx


----------



## svetayasofiya

Fingers crossed for you Meg!!!! xo :baby:

:bfp::dust:




*I'm a smilie addict.....................


----------



## Dazed

I'm feeling the love for you today Megg


----------



## EpdTTC

OMG OMG OMG! Fingers crossed for IB Megg! I have a feeling you'll be testing sooner than a week! I hope so anyway!


----------



## VGibs

Ohhhhh Megg's! I had a dream three nights ago that you had some huge and wild crazy ticker for a new BFP and that everyone was teasing you about it! So maybe thats a sign for a sticky beanie!


----------



## Amos2009

:baby::baby::baby: SIS :baby::baby::baby:
Kiddo- I think this is your turn!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sequeena

Count me out, AF just came.
I'm on cycle 19 now and don't think it's ever going to happen :cry:

Sorry guys, I just don't think I can keep doing this evey month, it's torture.


----------



## Sparkly

I'm soo excited for you Meg :happydance: I have a feeling the 100th BFP is destined to be yours hun xxxx


----------



## Megg33k

Thank you to all of you girls! :hugs: I'll let you know as soon as I know something!!! Love you all more than you know!



sequeena said:


> Count me out, AF just came.
> I'm on cycle 19 now and don't think it's ever going to happen :cry:
> 
> Sorry guys, I just don't think I can keep doing this evey month, it's torture.

:hugs: I'm so sorry, honey! :hugs:


----------



## sequeena

Thanks Meg :) I really hope you get your BFP this time round xx


----------



## roonsma

Hi ladies, been for my scan this morning and i saw a little babba with a HEARTBEAT!!

All looks fine baby measured 1.5 cm, which put me a couple of days in front of where i thought i was but i have a feeling the dating scan will probably alter it back again.

Feel happier now, still taking each day as it comes though.

I must sort a ticker out when i get the chance,

xx


----------



## Megg33k

Thanks, sequeena! :hugs:

Fantastic, Rach!!! :hugs: I'm SO happy for you! :yipee: Yes, definitely a ticker!!!


----------



## EpdTTC

Bizzy-I'm excited for you for your IVF to start. I hope you will tell us all about it!

Congrats Roonsma! I'm with you-it definitely helps but it's still hard not to worry. Sticky dust to both of us. I had an u/s yesterday and baby was still there growing on schedule! Saw the heartbeat too. I asked my doc that if everything looked ok on the u/s could we skip the blood work since it just makes me worry if it isn't perfect. So no blood work! Yay. That was a big relief. I go back next Friday for another scan although I'm thinking of changing it to the following week because he said I could come back in 7-14 days. I worry so much before my scans that I am actually starting to think that less is better. What do you girls think?

Sorry about the witch Sequeena :( Try to hang in there. I know, easier said than done.


----------



## Megg33k

I don't know, Erin... I'd want to see that heartbeat as often as possible... but I'm coming from a standpoint of never having seen one. So, maybe not? :hugs: Congrats on the good u/s and no more bloodwork!


----------



## babywanted73

Congrats on the new bfps:)

Like your chart Megg :)


----------



## roonsma

Ok! How do i get me a ticker? Help!! xx


----------



## MissMaternal

Really hope it was IB for you Megg! Number 100 has your name written allll over it!

:hugs: xx


----------



## roonsma

Done it!! x


----------



## Tigerlilies

EpdTTC said:


> Bizzy-I'm excited for you for your IVF to start. I hope you will tell us all about it!
> 
> Congrats Roonsma! I'm with you-it definitely helps but it's still hard not to worry. Sticky dust to both of us. I had an u/s yesterday and baby was still there growing on schedule! Saw the heartbeat too. I asked my doc that if everything looked ok on the u/s could we skip the blood work since it just makes me worry if it isn't perfect. So no blood work! Yay. That was a big relief. I go back next Friday for another scan although I'm thinking of changing it to the following week because he said I could come back in 7-14 days. I worry so much before my scans that I am actually starting to think that less is better. What do you girls think?

I'm an imaging technologist, not a sonographer but still, I work in the field. It's never good to do too much of anything. Though US is the most non-invasive procedure you can have, it's still sound waves that are bouncing off a baby who's cells are rapidly dividing and developing. Personally, I might do one or two extra US beyond the recommended minimum unless of course something was off course, but that's a seperate issue. Congrats!!!!! And good luck!!!! :crib:


----------



## Megg33k

Thanks girls! I'd love to take spot 100! Although, I'd feel a bit bad since it was taken once... That would come with some guilt! But, guilt I'd accept... Someone has to take it again, right? 

Good info, Dietra! :)

Love the ticker, Rach!


----------



## Tigerlilies

Okay, that friendly cramping I was getting and praying that it was implantation cramping and is now gotten ugly. :change: For the past two hours it's like bad menstrual cramps and this website said that could be a sign of low progesterone which is something I've been worried about since the MC but they weren't going to test me until Aug if I still wasn't PG. So next week is Aug and I'm tired of not knowing! I have an apt Monday and hopefully will get blood work done. FX'd that my hcg levels with be above 10 and the progesterone question will be answered. Man, this reads like I'm deranged and paranoid! :wacko:


----------



## Megg33k

dietrad said:


> Okay, that friendly cramping I was getting and praying that it was implantation cramping and is now gotten ugly. :change: For the past two hours it's like bad menstrual cramps and this website said that could be a sign of low progesterone which is something I've been worried about since the MC but they weren't going to test me until Aug if I still wasn't PG. So next week is Aug and I'm tired of not knowing! I have an apt Monday and hopefully will get blood work done. FX'd that my hcg levels with be above 10 and the progesterone question will be answered. Man, this reads like I'm deranged and paranoid! :wacko:

One issue... You should be getting your progesterone bloods drawn today @ 7dpo. They won't give an accurate picture earlier or later! Can you possible coerce someone into letting you get them drawn today? I forgot to see where you live, so I don't know what time it is. My doc (luckily) also works at a prompt care, so I can get bloods at 10pm if necessary! LOL


----------



## Tigerlilies

Unfortunately my doc's office closes at 4, I called 3:45 and was 45min away. :dohh: So I guess I missed that boat too. Man....now I wonder if I should reschedule? Whatch ya think Meggs?


----------



## Loren

hi girls had my dating scan today was sooooo cute!!!baby was waving n moving its little arms n legs!!!! soo cute!!!!

<<<<<<


----------



## Megg33k

dietrad said:


> Unfortunately my doc's office closes at 4, I called 3:45 and was 45min away. :dohh: So I guess I missed that boat too. Man....now I wonder if I should reschedule? Whatch ya think Meggs?

Reschedule to when? Can you do it tomorrow? That would still be pretty close, and I'm sure fairly accurate. But, next week is going to be too late. Work your magic! :)



Loren said:


> hi girls had my dating scan today was sooooo cute!!!baby was waving n moving its little arms n legs!!!! soo cute!!!!
> 
> <<<<<<

Congrats! Adorable pic!


----------



## Tulip

Loren, cutie little gummy bear!

Have everything crossed for Meggo to get #100 - it's destiny! xx


----------



## SunShyn2205

Oh Megg!!! I hope the IB = baby!! I tested 3 days after IB and got a faint + with Midday urine, and definatey + by 5 days post IB!! Fxd, you of all deserve it! :hugs:


----------



## SunShyn2205

Oh and I start promethium(progesterone) exactly @ 4 weeks(14 days post ovulation) and am still taking it til I'm 12 weeks.. My dr didn't test my progest, he said with my history of early losses it would only help/ prevent a fall in progest even if my level were normal at the time of testing.. So far so good! baby looks great!! 

Best of luck to all of you!


----------



## Megg33k

Thanks to everyone who is pulling for me to get #100! I hope I can make that happen!



SunShyn2205 said:


> Oh and I start promethium(progesterone) exactly @ 4 weeks(14 days post ovulation) and am still taking it til I'm 12 weeks.. My dr didn't test my progest, he said with my history of early losses it would only help/ prevent a fall in progest even if my level were normal at the time of testing.. So far so good! baby looks great!!
> 
> Best of luck to all of you!

I wish they would prescribe me something regardless. That's a bridge I'll cross when I get my results though! Thanks! :hugs:


----------



## debgreasby

:cry: My best friend has decided to let her son call their new kitten Charlie.


----------



## cla

On Hun I'm sorry, didn't she think:hugs:


----------



## Tigerlilies

debgreasby said:


> :cry: My best friend has decided to let her son call their new kitten Charlie.

I'm sorry Deb. :flow: That was pretty thoughtless of her.



Loren said:


> hi girls had my dating scan today was sooooo cute!!!baby was waving n moving its little arms n legs!!!! soo cute!!!!

Congratulations! :happydance:

I have decided to get progesterone cream from the vitamin store just to get me through the weekend, and stop it 20hrs before my blood draw. It really won't hurt and 20hrs should be sufficient to not affect anything. I'll look into getting blood work today but since my clinic is closed, I don't know how that will go but thanks for the advice Meggs!


----------



## roonsma

Some people Deb x :hugs:


----------



## Vickieh1981

I'm so sorry Deb, some people are so damn tactless.


----------



## impatient1

Oh Deb I'm sos oryr, was she not thinking?


----------



## maaybe2010

99 :bfp:'s yeeeeehaw! :)
Who's gona be No. 100?! :dance:

Aw Deb that is pretty thoughtless. . . .
Did you say anything to her? :(

:hugs:

x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x


----------



## BizyBee

Hi girls! I am in Cape Cod for the next week but I'll try to stop by this week and update on my scan. So far, all is well. No side effects!
Sending lots of hugs and luck. :dust: :hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

Well, looks like spot #100 will have to go to someone else. The :witch: is circling for her landing today. But, I'm truly doing okay with it. I was predicted a Sept 13 BFP... So, I'm counting down to that! I'll take whatever # comes my way... Who's taking #100?


----------



## aussiettc

megg i hope you're wrong, fxed sweety 

Deb :hug:, unfortunatly someone was bound to use it at some point, i hope you can manage to get through this difficult time.


----------



## Megg33k

Totally forgot to say earlier... I'm really sorry, Deb! I can imagine how difficult it must be! :hugs:


----------



## MissMaternal

So sorry Megg :( Fingers crossed for next cycle :hugs:
I would LOVE to be #100, but doesn't look likely :( Still lots of symptoms but bfn this morning. xx


----------



## debgreasby

Hi all, and thanks for the hugs. It's not the fact that someone's using the name, if it was a baby i wouldn't mind. It's the fact it's for a cat, and she's my best friend and the only person to come to Charlie's memorial :cry: Hopefully she'll realise and change her son's mind :(


----------



## Megg33k

:hugs: MissM!

Deb - I didn't think you expect everyone to stop using the name entirely. I figured it was because of who she is and the fact its a cat. It seems a bit insensitive to allow that. :(


----------



## parkgirl

Maybe I can be 100?? I got my :bfp: Still early, so I'm trying not to get my hopes up. Part of me wants to be excited and part of me is afraid to believe it's real.


----------



## Megg33k

You are definitely #100!!! Congrats, honey! :hugs:


----------



## doddy0402

hooray for number 100!!x


----------



## hb1

OMG 100!!!!! that's amazing :happydance: congrats everyone!!

hx


----------



## Tulip

Awww I'm sorry Deb. Totally insensitive, esp considering her position in your life :hugs:

Parkgirl, congratulations! xxxx


----------



## jonnanne3

OMG! We are at 100! That is an amazing accomplishment! :happydance: Let's keep 'em coming!


----------



## x-amy-x

Dipping my toes in here to wish you guys speedy bfps! ive a feeling for august! :)


----------



## Firedancer41

Congrats Parkgirl! Love seeing this number climb! Fxed it continues to climb higher!!!


----------



## Beadette

Congrats Parkgirl on being #100 x


----------



## impatient1

parkgirl said:


> Maybe I can be 100?? I got my :bfp: Still early, so I'm trying not to get my hopes up. Part of me wants to be excited and part of me is afraid to believe it's real.

Congrats on being #100!

:dust: to everyone! Many more :bfp: to come soon!


----------



## debgreasby

Congrats Parkgirl x


----------



## roonsma

Congratulations Parkgirl x:happydance:


----------



## foxforce

Congrats Parkgirl :dance::yipee: 

Great to be 100!!
Hope you have a happy and healthy time! :flower:


----------



## parkgirl

Thanks so much, ladies. I hope to see a lot more bfps here very soon.


----------



## Amos2009

Congrats Parkgirl! I love to see these numbers climb!!


----------



## maratobe

WOW 100 BFPs this is awesome girls!!!
:hugs::hugs:
congrats to all the new BFPs and big :hugs: to new losses xxxx


----------



## Lucy1973

I just wanted to thank and congratulate all you girls, this thread really gives me hope. I just got my first AF since 2nd MC and we have agreed to try again in a few weeks......:thumbup:

Hope everything goes well for all of you.
:hugs:


----------



## cla

Good luck Hun and I'm sorry about your losses xxxx


----------



## Amos2009

Sorry for your losses Lucy :hugs: This thread is great and it does give hope that's for sure!!!

ATM- not sure what in the world my temps are doing this week. If you asked me whether I had even ovulated, I would say no since I never felt my usual ovulation pains. Weird. Oh well, this will be my 4th cycle since my last MC so I think my Dr. will tell me it's ok to go ahead and start trying again. She wanted 4-6 cycles, so I guess she will get her wish!! 

How is everyone else?


----------



## Lucy1973

Thanks Amos...boy you have really been through it. 

My doc said I can try again as soon as, so we are going for it in 2 weeks, 3rd time lucky we hope! My temps are pretty wacky too, mc 5 weeks ago. 
:dust: for you, and thanks Cla. 

:hugs:to all


----------



## Megg33k

I'm done. Progesterone came back as 0.9. That means that my chart has come up with a way to lie to me... because there was apparently no ovulation. I feel like I've been kicked in the stomach. I'll keep up with the updates and I wish you all the best of luck, but it doesn't look like I'll be taking any number any time soon... ever really.


----------



## Amos2009

Megg- please don't talk like that. You WILL take a number. But to be honest, I have no faith in charts now anymore. I just want to know what your dr has to say about it. There has to be an explanation.


----------



## Megg33k

She has nothing to say about it. She knows very little about fertility issues. I have nowhere to turn really. I'm not sure what someone would propose I do.


----------



## Tigerlilies

Then I would try a new ob/gyn or a fertility clinic!


----------



## svetayasofiya

Megg, I just read the first post in your journal and I suggest you do the same to regain your belief! :hugs: You can not give up, it's way too early to give up. It's only been two cycles since your last mc. Please please please don't give up. :flower:


Hugs to all those new losses and congrats to the new BFP's. *I am a hardcore stalker of this thread. xo


----------



## Megg33k

It tastes months to get in with a new gyne here... and I can't just decide to go to the fertility clinic. I need a referral... and the one that I'm supposed to be referred to wants to see post-O progesterone results first. Well, that's difficult if my results keep showing no ovulation. I don't know what I'm meant to do now. I feel helpless, and that's not a place I like to be. If I try to talk to my doctor right now, I'm just going to cry. I don't want to cry in front of her... not again.


----------



## Lucy1973

I am so sorry Megg. Please don't give up. You need to find a different doc, get a 2nd opinion, sometimes doctors can be crap, and although it is bad, sometimes they only take you seriously if you cry!

You got pregnant before, so there has got to be hope! :hugs:

No-one warned us it would be this hard :wacko:


----------



## svetayasofiya

Lucy1973 said:


> No-one warned us it would be this hard :wacko:

Isn't that the truth??? :dohh:


----------



## x-amy-x

:hugs: meg x

Im hoping to get some preconception advice off my old consultant as a second opinion but i have no idea how to contact him! xx


----------



## dawny690

Congrats parkgirl :yipee:
Amy have you not got a phone number for him or ring where he works and ask for him? xxxx


----------



## impatient1

Oh Megg please don't give up. You need to fight, you are so strong and I know you have it in you because this is what you want more than anything. Fight for a second opinion, is there another fertility specialist you could see?


----------



## bbhopes

sometimes we all need to take a step back for a while, I can relate, so Meggs if you need to by all means DO, but please don't stay away long, and know we are here to chat and listen and talk anytime you need us! For goodness sakes you've certainly been here for us more than a million times!! If you want a second opinion or want a new dr, go for it! I will be doing the same myself here shortly. Big Big Big hugs.


----------



## Megg33k

There's not really another FS I can see... not easily. I have to be referred... and the one I was being referred to wants to know exactly what we're dealing with first before accepting me as a patient. In other words, if its an LP defect, they don't have time to mess with me... my doc can handle that. But, my progesterone tests are suggesting no ovulation... even though I'm having a VERY tough time believing that my chart is wrong. I have 2 theories... but they could both be rubbish.

1. My ovulation was very weak (I didn't feel it this time) and my levels fell off too quickly.

2. My ovulation day was really on CD25 like FF kind of wanted to say it was... So, by the time I got the test done, I was really 10dpo and my level had already dropped off too much to be accurate.

Of course, I could be fooling myself because I want to believe. :shrug: I'm not sure what I'm doing yet. I'm thinking of straight up telling my doctor that I don't understand the result and taking her my chart with both possible O dates, then asking for Femara/Letrozole and progesterone supplements for after ovulation. All she can say is no.


----------



## vickyd

Megg after my second loss when i was sure i wasnt ovulating i went in for us from CD12 till CD 16 to see if im ovulating or not. This was at my doc's request without me showing him any temping charts or progesterone tests.
Surely you can go in for US determination of ovulation, since your cycle is making it difficult for you to go for progesterone tests....


----------



## Megg33k

I asked about that before, and being a GP she said she can only order U/S for pain or abnormal bleeding. I have neither and she's probably not willing to lie. :(


----------



## Amos2009

Sis- I definitely think you go in armed with your chart and see what she says. I just don't get the raised temps if you didn't ovulate. I feel like I want an answer too!!!
ATM- I am 7 DPO with no real symptoms but yet I am working myself up like I am pregnant. So I know when I see that BFN it will devastate me. Although waiting a few more cycles would make my docs happy!!


----------



## EpdTTC

Megg-

I would be so frustrated too. I don't know what your insurance dictates or how many RE's you have in your area, but when I decided to go to RE, I just went. I called up and made an appointment. Even if you need a referral, I would certainly think that two miscarriages and now a progesterone test suggesting no ovulation would be enough evidence to warrant a referral to an RE. My RE is pretty aggressive, did lots of tests, gave progesterone without asking, etc. I am in Ohio. I would like to believe that there are other good RE's in IL that would be aggressive and have a good track record. There is help out there. You may have to be a big time squeaky wheel in order to get it (and I know that can be exhausting!) but I do believe there is someone out there who can and will help you find answers. You deserve this, please don't give up. 
Erin


----------



## Megg33k

Amos2009 said:


> Sis- I definitely think you go in armed with your chart and see what she says. I just don't get the raised temps if you didn't ovulate. I feel like I want an answer too!!!
> ATM- I am 7 DPO with no real symptoms but yet I am working myself up like I am pregnant. So I know when I see that BFN it will devastate me. Although waiting a few more cycles would make my docs happy!!

Definitely going in armed with charts. I'll find out what I can today.

Hoping you get your BFP this cycle... even if the docs do want you to wait longer! :hugs:



EpdTTC said:


> Megg-
> 
> I would be so frustrated too. I don't know what your insurance dictates or how many RE's you have in your area, but when I decided to go to RE, I just went. I called up and made an appointment. Even if you need a referral, I would certainly think that two miscarriages and now a progesterone test suggesting no ovulation would be enough evidence to warrant a referral to an RE. My RE is pretty aggressive, did lots of tests, gave progesterone without asking, etc. I am in Ohio. I would like to believe that there are other good RE's in IL that would be aggressive and have a good track record. There is help out there. You may have to be a big time squeaky wheel in order to get it (and I know that can be exhausting!) but I do believe there is someone out there who can and will help you find answers. You deserve this, please don't give up.
> Erin

The problem is that there are only 2 near by. One is someone I've already been to and despise. The other is the one that she was trying to refer me to, but seems to not be going so well. However, the one I hate is leaving soon and will be replaced in mid-September. So, I can call to be transitioned to the new guy once that time comes. But, I can't really progress there until the new guy is instated, obviously. There are tons of good RE's in IL... but they're a couple of hours away in one direction or another. So, I'm trying desperately to avoid that sort of commute. If I have to, I guess I will though!


----------



## EpdTTC

I commuted two hours to my RE for six months. I moved this summer and now I am only 20 minutes away, but sometimes the commute is definitely worth it to go to someone good!


----------



## padbrat

Hiya all.... been Awol in Florida! Yay!

So... we are over 100 now? That is amazing! Congrats to all the lovely bfp's... esp Deb G! Well done chick!!!

Biz... how did the IVF scan go hun? 

Meggy Moo... looks like you need a visit from the PMA Dump truck hun... but I am not as clever as you so you will have to have a virtual hug from across the pond! There... do you feel better now?

Amos you gorgeous golden sassy winer... how you doing chickadee??? Still rocking in the boat? lol


----------



## SunShyn2205

So Sorry Megg, I Definitely would not be afraid to ask for what you want (femara/ letrozole or any other meds you feel will help) they have to consider it, just ask if she would be willing to let you try it out for 3 cycles... fxd you get some answers! :hugs:


----------



## Tasha

Hey Megg, my thing says 7+1 with July being my latest angel which is what I told you when I started bleeding after we found out that my HCG was not increasing enough and the size of sac wasnt big enough, well I still havent miscarried yet :wacko: dunno what you want to do with my details?


----------



## Amos2009

Hey Padbrat!!! How was your trip?? Where in Florida did you go? Why did you not wave to me over here in Alabama? LOL I am still here....getting ready to test this weekend even though I know I'm not pregnant. You know me- just like to waste money HAHAHAHA


----------



## Megg33k

Thanks, girls! Planning my walk-in a bit later tonight...



Tasha said:


> Hey Megg, my thing says 7+1 with July being my latest angel which is what I told you when I started bleeding after we found out that my HCG was not increasing enough and the size of sac wasnt big enough, well I still havent miscarried yet :wacko: dunno what you want to do with my details?

Uhm... That is tricky! I glad to hear you haven't actually MC'd. Have they checked you out anymore? When will you know? Would you like me to temporarily remove you from the list until we know what's up? Its up to you. I'll handle it however you like! :hugs:


----------



## padbrat

Amos2009 said:


> Hey Padbrat!!! How was your trip?? Where in Florida did you go? Why did you not wave to me over here in Alabama? LOL I am still here....getting ready to test this weekend even though I know I'm not pregnant. You know me- just like to waste money HAHAHAHA

hey Chick! Hols were brilliant... went to orlando to check our house out and all was good (phew) then Clearwater (one of my fav places), then Sebastian followed by Daytona Beach (very very bad hangover following a great night out) and ended in Cocoa beach... so all in all pretty damn good! LOL :happydance:

Damn, wish I knew you were in Alabama... could have def given you a little wave and hello!:dohh:

Cos my AF was a week early I was hoping it might have been implantation bleed.... but no, it was def AF... early and heavy:wacko:

But I have all crossed that you have a lovely surprise when you test:hugs:


----------



## heather_dw

We're finally all moved in. Hubby also booked the plane tickets for vacation and I booked the rental car. Whew. 

Still having weird random bleeding that's discouraging and I told hubby today that I feel like I should just give up, because how can I TTC without regular cycles/with irregular bleeding. He said "it's okay. It will eventually work itself out". GRR! I wish it would hurry up and fix already!

:dohh:


----------



## Amos2009

Padbrat- sounds like you two know how to do it up right!! :happydance: Cool that you have a house in Orlando! That is about 5 hours from me in Alabama. Sorry AF got you not only early, but hard....that big ol witch!!!
Heather- :hugs: I know how hard it is to be patient when all we want is a little beany, but unfortunately we have no other choice sometimes. I wish our bodies would just do what we TELL THEM TO DO!!!!
Sis- thinking bout ya....:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Vickieh1981

Tasha - does that mean there is still a chance or that you are just waiting for things to happen naturally. I had no idea you were still in this horrid limbo. Will they do a D&C if nothing happens on its own?


----------



## cla

does anybody kno if the free duo fertility tests are any good:shrug:


----------



## Tasha

Megg, yes I think taking me off the list is the best idea thank you.

Vickie, I am waiting for things to happen naturally, they want to do a d&c but as you know Honey died from medical negligence and I just cant let healthcare professionals have as much control over me as they would with a general anaesthetic especially as they keep going on about my risks of cardiac arrest due to bleeding being very high because of my anaemia. I had a litre of blood on Monday so those risks should be reduced now (my iron was 4.8 and is now 6.9) but still...:shrug: How are you doing?


----------



## Tigerlilies

Sorry CLA, no idea.

Tasha, I'm sorry for what you're going through and what you've been through. :flow: Just take care of yourself so you can heal as quickly as possibly. :hugs:

I'm going to change my testing date to Saturday or Sunday if AF doesn't come sooner than that. Preferably the 8th but we'll see...I'm pretty impatient!


----------



## cla

Well I got a possitive this morning then I have just got a neg. What's going on??


----------



## Lucy1973

Tasha sorry to hear that. I had to wait a week for a natural MC I knew was coming 5 weeks ago, happened finally at 8 weeks, hope it's not too painful for you, and that it happens soon as then you can start to heal. :hugs:

Don't be afraid to go to hospital if pain too much, they can give you painkillers that are great....I had to. :hugs:


----------



## Tasha

CLA have you posted pictures?

Thanks girls, :hugs::hugs: Lucy sorry for what what you went through. I should be eight weeks and two days today, and have now about this for 2 weeks six days, my HCG goes down a little then up a bit more, it is very odd and has never happened with my six other miscarriages.


----------



## Lucy1973

Six miscarriages! I can hardly believe it! What a terrible time for you. Did you have a scan or bleeding? Sometimes people lose a twin and there is still one in there? This happened to my boss. But other times, your body is not ready to let go. My hcg was high for a while after, it only reached zero a week after heavy bleeding etc. I would have been 14 weeks today I have just realised...how wierd. 

Thinking of you
:hugs:


----------



## svetayasofiya

Ugh, I'd have been 14 wks this Saturday.... I have to stop thinking like this. 

Tasha, hugs to you. I can't believe 6 mc, that's just unfair. I am praying for a miracle.


----------



## padbrat

Amos2009 said:


> Padbrat- sounds like you two know how to do it up right!! :happydance: Cool that you have a house in Orlando! That is about 5 hours from me in Alabama. Sorry AF got you not only early, but hard....that big ol witch!!!
> Heather- :hugs: I know how hard it is to be patient when all we want is a little beany, but unfortunately we have no other choice sometimes. I wish our bodies would just do what we TELL THEM TO DO!!!!
> Sis- thinking bout ya....:hugs::hugs::hugs:

Damn right I know how to party!! :happydance:

yeah, the house in orlando was one of my wilder ideas as I did the whole thing over the internet with no idea what I was buying!:dohh:.... but all turned out good as house is great and i manage to rent it out most of the year!

5 hours!! That seems ages away for us in little old Blighty... but i know in the states that is no distance at all lol...

Loving your new piccy btw! You look great hun and is that your Hubby as well? :blush:

Should have sorted our admin out and had a meet up! LOL:thumbup:

Tasha... my life chick you have been through it all...so sorry hun:hugs:

Meggy Moo... you had a visit from the PMA Dump truck yet??? LOL


----------



## heather_dw

Doctor's office just called. My HCG as of Monday is down to 6.9 but they want to repeat the test on the 9th. I did stop bleeding.. this last time, it just bled for one day. I wish it would stop doing that, I want to get busy with hubby again. It's been at least a month since we... and well... :winkwink:

I've been doing okay, but since the moving is over and I'm not so occupied, I am finding myself a little down today. In this weird cynical "nothing will work" mood. I want a friend or someone to come visit me but nobody has. I really need to be more social and get more friends. I really only have a few and they don't seem to want to come see the new place.

:shrug:


----------



## Vickieh1981

Tasha said:


> Megg, yes I think taking me off the list is the best idea thank you.
> 
> Vickie, I am waiting for things to happen naturally, they want to do a d&c but as you know Honey died from medical negligence and I just cant let healthcare professionals have as much control over me as they would with a general anaesthetic especially as they keep going on about my risks of cardiac arrest due to bleeding being very high because of my anaemia. I had a litre of blood on Monday so those risks should be reduced now (my iron was 4.8 and is now 6.9) but still...:shrug: How are you doing?

Wow that is really low. Why are you so anaemic - do they know? They said I was anaemic after I lost Isabella as I bled out so much with the retained placenta. I felt like death and my iron was 8.9 so I can't imagine how you must be feeling.



Tasha said:


> CLA have you posted pictures?
> 
> Thanks girls, :hugs::hugs: Lucy sorry for what what you went through. I should be eight weeks and two days today, and have now about this for 2 weeks six days, my HCG goes down a little then up a bit more, it is very odd and has never happened with my six other miscarriages.

That is strange. I really hope they find out what is going on or that is sorts itself out soon. xxx


----------



## Megg33k

heather_dw said:


> Doctor's office just called. My HCG as of Monday is down to 6.9 but they want to repeat the test on the 9th. I did stop bleeding.. this last time, it just bled for one day. I wish it would stop doing that, I want to get busy with hubby again. It's been at least a month since we... and well... :winkwink:
> 
> I've been doing okay, but since the moving is over and I'm not so occupied, I am finding myself a little down today. In this weird cynical "nothing will work" mood. I want a friend or someone to come visit me but nobody has. I really need to be more social and get more friends. I really only have a few and they don't seem to want to come see the new place.
> 
> :shrug:

Do you live in IL? I'd visit you! LOL :hugs:

Padbrat - Yes! The PMA Dump Truck did visit! :) It visited me after my doc's appointment!

I'm re-posting from my journal so you don't have to track down what happened. Putting it behind the spoiler because its SO long!

Spoiler
Okay... I got there at 10:25am. There were 2 guys and one woman with 2 children who she didn't seem to need to have any control over waiting already. I really thought I'd never get to see her, as I figured I'd already be in prison for slaying the stupid woman and her obnoxious kids. They were jumping on the chairs, running around, trying to climb the wall while holding on to the receptionist's ledge, panting like dogs, flipping over chairs, playing some "game" where they would hold their hands up to their eyes like binoculars and ask each other "Are you in 1 piece or 2 pieces?" and whatever the other one said was always the wrong answer... This game is very loud, and it went on forever. One of them proceeded to go to the parking lot alone (at maybe 7?) and came back in spilling an entire McDonald's breakfast platter on the floor... pancakes, hashbrown, eggs, etc. Some poor girl came in right after me who had a 10:30am appointment and sat through all of this too. The 2 guys got called in, but I got called in before the woman with the kids or the girl with an appointment... odd, but okay. It was 11:30am I think? So, not ages, but felt like ages.

Anyway, the nurse comes in to do blood pressure and temp and says to me "Do you not have a gynecologist set up yet?" I told her that I didn't have one I liked at the moment. Keep in mind, my paperwork stated my reason for the visit was "discuss lab results" because that was part of it. Anyway, she then says, "Well, you need to get that done, because she can't keep doing this. It isn't her job." She's referring to my doctor, in case you wondered. Odd... Its not my doctor's job to discuss my test results with me? Because, I think it might be!

Well, my blood pressure was 149/84. I wonder why! I was annoyed with the kids, fuming about what the nurse said... OF COURSE IT WAS HIGH!

My doctor comes in and is perfectly nice. I keep my thoughts about the nurse to myself, because I didn't want to taint the appointment with that at the very beginning. First, I explain that I've been eating better and trying to be more active to no avail (my 10lb loss seems to fluctuate on the day... some days its 10lbs, some days its 1lb... I think my scale sucks). Anyway, we talked about that for a bit. She said that she thinks I might be gaining some muscle mass, which I doubt... but it was nice to hear. Then, she said that she also thought I might be retaining some water because of the weather, so I had probably lost even if the scale wasn't showing it. We moved on from there for the moment.

Then, I asked about the 2nd fertility clinic referral. She said they won't even return her calls anymore. So, that's out. She said that some specialty places here (fertility clinics, child psychologists, etc) only accept referrals from ONE of the 3 hospitals. So, they're probably ignoring her because she's not with their "preferred" hospital. What a bunch of shit. Anyway, I told her about the FS I hated leaving the clinic I'd been to and some new guy taking over. She asked me to call right then and get a consult scheduled, so I did. I have an appointment on Aug 28 @ 10:30am.

I asked her about my progesterone level and showed her my chart. She said that she actually wondered if it had been done on the wrong day, because my level was almost double what it had been every other time it was checked. After seeing my chart, she said without question that I had it done 3 days too late. She agrees 100% that I did ovulate and my level barely rises afterward. She confirmed that it could have caused everything, because it probably didn't ever rise enough to sustain an embryo past the very, very beginning stage and never got high enough to have the sharp drop required to instigate the bleed. She all but said "mystery solved." She also agreed with me splitting my chart and calling this CD4, even though there was no bleed other than the super light spotting. Apparently, there wouldn't be much to shed since I probably didn't form much of a lining anyway. So, I really did have it all figured out! :thumbup: Maybe I should just get the degree to make my life easier. :winkwink: Although, she wants to wait for the FS to prescribe the progesterone supplements, because she said they would know more about the dosage and whatnot.

Anyway, we touched back on the weight thing, and she asked if I'd consider not trying this cycle and going back on Phentermine. Well, with the FS appointment coming up, I didn't really want to try this cycle anyway, because I don't have my post-O progesterone supplements... So, it would just end in heartbreak again anyway. Obviously, I agreed right away. Phentermine is how I lost the weight before, so I'm more than happy to do it that way again. She stressed that I absolutely couldn't TTC while taking it, but the paperwork tells a different story and my old OB/GYN who prescribed it said it would be fine. So, I'm not quite convinced, even though I'm perfectly happy with not trying this cycle.

So, I do feel like I got somewhere. I feel like I have the answer I needed. Knowing that I wasn't talking nonsense about the test being done the wrong day and whatnot feels really good. I'm also glad she isn't so closed-minded that the number on the paper is the end-all-be-all of things... That she wasn't so high and mighty (like so many doctors are) to admit that there are flaws in blood tests because of human error. She was absolutely certain that I had it right though... She said she absolutely didn't believe I hadn't ovulated. So, I did ovulate on CD25... and I had a fairly normal cycle... other than terrible freaking progesterone levels.

I mentioned the estrogen dominance thing, and she doesn't think that's what I'm dealing with. So, we didn't go any further into that option. 

All in all, I came away very happy. I didn't quite get what I hoped for, but I got something better! I got my freaking answer! I'm quite certain as to why I've lost my babies... and I think we can now prevent it from happening again for the same reason! Obviously, something can always go wrong that's not within our control, but I will NEVER allow another to be lost due to insufficient progesterone levels! I feel so free, vindicated, hopeful... but I do feel a bit sad that I didn't have a chance to prove it before losing the 2nd one, as I was pretty sure that this was the problem even back then... even before losing the first one! It was just that no one would listen to me! :growlmad:

Either way... I have my answer now... I can't live in the past! Apparently I needed to live through what I've lived through to be allowed to find my answer. So, that's the way it is and I can move forward... ONWARD AND UPWARD!

Sorry that this was a novel... but it is! LOL Thanks for the love and support! I couldn't do it without all of you! :hugs:


----------



## Lucy1973

Wow Megg just read your doc bit.....I would have killed one of those children in the waiting area by the way....:wacko:

So that is great that you know what's up....must be good to know next time you can take preventative measures. :flower:

How did you know your prog levels were low already? Are your cycles always like that? I am just wondering, as I have had no tests, what clues to look for if something is wrong? :nope:

Anyway that is great news, really happy for you. :hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

Lucy1973 said:


> Wow Megg just read your doc bit.....I would have killed one of those children in the waiting area by the way....:wacko:
> 
> So that is great that you know what's up....must be good to know next time you can take preventative measures. :flower:
> 
> How did you know your prog levels were low already? Are your cycles always like that? I am just wondering, as I have had no tests, what clues to look for if something is wrong? :nope:
> 
> Anyway that is great news, really happy for you. :hugs:

When my cycles were coming as they should with Clomid, I was spotting about 5 days before AF with only a 12 day LP. Now, 12 days is fine, but spotting from 7dpo on is NOT fine. My temp spikes were never very good and they never seemed to last long. Then, you had in the early losses and BINGO! Although, the spotting prior to AF and the shitty temp spikes were a HUGE tip-off and were enough for me to suspect even back then.


----------



## Dazed

YAY MEGG.... I'm so happy your finally starting to get answers!


----------



## Lucy1973

Thanks Megg, glad you are sorted and feeling positive again! :flower:

I am having to put my two losses down to pure bad luck right now, as my cycles seem fine. Its a bit of a worry tho, to be trying again when I have no idea if it will work out. :wacko:
:hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

That was my biggest thing... I had to know why first. But, my circumstances were a bit different... I had next to nothing happening after implantation... just enough to get a small sac formed and no embryo detected inside. But, then I never naturally MC'd... even by 10-12 weeks (7-9 weeks after growth stopped). There had to be a reason I wasn't losing them naturally. And, the lack of a proper rise explains why I'd not have gotten the sharp drop needed to start bleeding. I wonder if my body would have EVER cooperated and expelled everything on its own, or if it would just have kept failing to notice?


----------



## Lucy1973

It's an interesting question that's for sure, thank goodness you got some answers. :thumbup:

My two were similar to yours in that there was barely any growth either time, second time a tiny empty sac, but my body did miscarry them on it's own. 

I wish they would offer you help after two MC's in UK, I wasn't up to making a fuss, so lets see what happens 3rd time. :shrug:

Glad it was such a positive day for you.
:hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

Lucy1973 said:


> It's an interesting question that's for sure, thank goodness you got some answers. :thumbup:
> 
> My two were similar to yours in that there was barely any growth either time, second time a tiny empty sac, but my body did miscarry them on it's own.
> 
> I wish they would offer you help after two MC's in UK, I wasn't up to making a fuss, so lets see what happens 3rd time. :shrug:
> 
> Glad it was such a positive day for you.
> :hugs:

If I had any other doctor, I wouldn't have gotten help either. She was just nice enough to listen! I hope you never have to seek more help and get a sticky one ASAP! :hugs:


----------



## Lucy1973

Thank you, you too! 
:hugs::dust:


----------



## EpdTTC

Megg,
I am so glad that your appointment went well and that you got some answers. Yay for your appointment on the 28th! I hope that you get progesterone supplements ASAP. They really can help with building up the lining and proper implantation. I have been on prog supp since 3 dpo and will be on them until 10 or 12 wks I think. I might have leftovers, when doc takes me off ;) I'm pretty sure sharing prescription meds is illegal...but....

Good luck with the phentermine-I took it for a short time a few years back. It did help me lose weight but the side effects were pretty scary. I'm actually surprised to hear that a doctor would advocate its use, but she is the one with the medical degree, not me!


----------



## Megg33k

I was on it before with no side effects... So, I think that's why she was okay with it probably. 

As far as sharing prescription drugs, the USPS has facilitated that for me more times than I care to admit... All for good reasons though... Never "fun" drugs! LOL I didn't know you were in Ohio! What part?


----------



## EpdTTC

I am in northeast Ohio, near Akron/Cleveland.


----------



## Amos2009

Sis- I've already told you- but YAY for answers and starting anew!!! I'm so glad you are feeling more positive about this whole experience. In the end it will be SO worth it!!!

Well- I just bought out the dollar general store of their $1 pregnancy tests. I know that I really don't need them this month (even though I will be POAS every day for a week!), but I thought I would buy them while they actually had them in stock!!! I want to go pee on one now at 8 DPO....somebody shoot me!! LOL


----------



## Dazed

I feel ya Amos, I am 7 dpo or so today. Went and got two dollar store cheapies so I don't have to use my expensive one unless there is a glimmer of hope. Like you I don't feel to confident, but I can always hold out hope.


----------



## Amos2009

When will you test Dazed? I said I would wait til Saturday, but since I found these cheapies, I am going to start tomorrow. Why, I don't know, cause it's not going to be positive, but I guess stranger things have happened!


----------



## Megg33k

Oh, I've never been to the Cleveland area... only Cinci!

Thanks, Sis! :hugs:

I say, test away girls!!! I won't be... Someone should!


----------



## padbrat

OMG Megg that is so great that you have the answer!!

I firmly believe that you should train as a fertility doc cos you know more than them chick!!!

And Hooray for the PMA Dump Truck!!

Girls... test away I say... more good news please!!!


----------



## SunShyn2205

Megg- so happy you are one step closer to a stick bfp! Good Luck!!
I have a progesterone deficiency and only after 3 miscarriages did anyone one take me seriously!! Err!! I tried with my second pregnancy to get testing done and everyone refused to see me until I was 10 weeks which I never made it as I miscarried 2 weeks before my apt.! And it really bothers me that if they would of done 1 effin blood test when I asked I would have a 3 month old baby right now... Sorry I'm venting lol, it's just awful that set a limit to how many losses one can have, like our babies were nothing being lost, before they will test you! Plain awful!


----------



## Tasha

Thanks again girls :hugs:

Lucy I had two scans which showed no growth etc as well as my HCG, I then had some bleeding we thought it was miscarrige but it was actually where I stopped taking the progestrone pessaries so it was the lining, and have had scans every day since as they were not sure if it was a pregnancy in the womb or in my tubes, or if there was one in both of those places because of the weird HCG results. I am so sorry to both you and svetayasofiya, it is so hard to not think about where we should be in our pregnancies, isnt it? :hugs::hugs:

Vickie you probably felt so bad because it was a sudden loss of blood etc so your iron dropped quite quickly whereas mine is a gradual thing so your body gets use to it really, apart from tiredness, breathlessness walking up stairs etc and being really pale I am fine. They dont know why I am so anaemic, it happened Feb 09 as well (got as low as 3.4 then), so I am now under the haematologist, she said something about being two cells when there should be one, so had more tests and am back on the 17th. I hope everything is going well with you? :hugs:

Megg I am so glad it looks like you have some answers :hugs:


----------



## Lucy1973

Tasha, I had just noticed for the first time what you have been through, so sorry, you are so brave! :thumbup::hugs:

You also give me hope that I can be that brave and determined to have a child, despite what nature throws at me. :wacko:

All you girls are amazing! :hugs:
:dust:


----------



## Dazed

Amos2009 said:


> When will you test Dazed? I said I would wait til Saturday, but since I found these cheapies, I am going to start tomorrow. Why, I don't know, cause it's not going to be positive, but I guess stranger things have happened!

I was actually very tempted to test this morning, but I forced myself to wait until Saturday at the earliest. I think I am looking for anthing to be a sign, although I didn't have any symptoms last time until I tested positive. Hold out chicka if you can. Hopefully you will be rewarded for your patience.

BTW... I go to Ohio once a year (except this year due to TTC) to go to Cedar Point and Kings Island. Hubby and I are coaster junkies.


----------



## Tigerlilies

I'm struggling of when to test too. I know I've written that I would wait until Saturday or Sunday but if I get a BFP tomorrow, I can get blood work from my dr's Friday afternoon and know sooner rather than letter if I need prescription progesterone. I only have one test left at home so I don't want to do it too early but I'm already two days late and my temps are still up there. What to do, what to do? :wacko:


----------



## Lucy1973

OMG!!! Temps are up and 2 days late? Take the test Dietrad!!!! Surely you must be? Go on.....if it's BFN, then wait some more, but honestly sounds really promising......I would be testing if I were you for sure....you have better restraint than me! :dohh::hugs:


----------



## Amos2009

Dietrad- :test::test::test::test::test:

I tested this morning and BFN.....what a shocker


----------



## Lucy1973

Lol Amos...testing at 9dpo? Even if you are preg it would be neg? 

I am the same....from about 7/8dpo, so want to test, waiting those few days is hard! Maybe it will be BFP in a few days? Will you test every day? :wacko:

Dietrad, you not gonna test then? Boy you have great restraint there! :winkwink:


----------



## Megg33k

SunShyn2205 said:


> Megg- so happy you are one step closer to a stick bfp! Good Luck!!
> I have a progesterone deficiency and only after 3 miscarriages did anyone one take me seriously!! Err!! I tried with my second pregnancy to get testing done and everyone refused to see me until I was 10 weeks which I never made it as I miscarried 2 weeks before my apt.! And it really bothers me that if they would of done 1 effin blood test when I asked I would have a 3 month old baby right now... Sorry I'm venting lol, it's just awful that set a limit to how many losses one can have, like our babies were nothing being lost, before they will test you! Plain awful!

Its a horrible shame! That's so painful that you knew and no one would listen. I'm so sorry, honey! :hugs: Getting my results has brought up a lot of those feelings for me too. I'm eternally grateful that I was allowed to be tested after only 2 losses.

For the rest of you girls.... TEST!!!


----------



## Amos2009

Lucy- I will test again Monday before I go to the doc, but I have had absolutely no symptoms...and the one symptom I ALWAYS get is sore bb's. I just like to waste those dollar general tests ;)


----------



## Tigerlilies

Lucy1973 said:


> Dietrad, you not gonna test then? Boy you have great restraint there! :winkwink:

I'm caving! I'm going to buy a test during my lunch break! Work doesn't like last minute requests to leave early so I really need to know today if I need an apt tomorrow. I'm soooo anxious! :wacko:


----------



## Lucy1973

Amos, I know what you mean. However, after my last MC, my PMT symptoms changed into what used to be my pregnancy symptoms....messed up my head pretty good! So you never know....it ain't over til AF arrives! Next time I am pregnant, I will prob not have a clue until BFP! You are still in there.
:kiss:


----------



## Lucy1973

Dietrad, you go girl! Hoping it's a BFP!!!!! :hugs:


----------



## Fergie89

hi everyone ...i'm new to this site & thought id give it a bash :) 

I miscarried on the 5th July This year ,,, & was wondering , is it true what they say that you ARE more fertile after a miscarriage ? i know they say to wait at least one cycle ,, but this is only for there own benefit ...thanks ..X


----------



## BizyBee

Stopping by quick while still on vacation. Hope all is well. Let's keep those bfp's coming!
Welcome new gals. Sorry for your losses.


----------



## Amos2009

Yeah- I know it's not technically over til she shows her face, so that's why I will take another test on Monday for shits and grins LOL
Welcome Fergie- so sorry for your loss. They do say you are more fertile after mc...I know I was with each one. They ended in losses, but that's because I actually had something wrong with me!!
Dietrad- ooooh.....hurry!!! I can't wait for you to test!!
Bizzy- hope you are enjoying your vacation!!!!


----------



## Tigerlilies

I'm :bfp:!!!!!!!


----------



## Megg33k

Fergie89 said:


> hi everyone ...i'm new to this site & thought id give it a bash :)
> 
> I miscarried on the 5th July This year ,,, & was wondering , is it true what they say that you ARE more fertile after a miscarriage ? i know they say to wait at least one cycle ,, but this is only for there own benefit ...thanks ..X

Its true for a lot of people! :hugs: I'll add you! Welcome to the thread, but I wish you didn't have to be here, honey!



BizyBee said:


> Stopping by quick while still on vacation. Hope all is well. Let's keep those bfp's coming!
> Welcome new gals. Sorry for your losses.

Enjoy your vacation! 1 day till stimming!!!! :yipee:


----------



## debgreasby

Whooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooop!


----------



## Megg33k

dietrad said:


> I'm :bfp:!!!!!!!

OMG! OMG! OMG! :wohoo: CONGRATS! I'm SOOOOO excited for you, Dietra!!!! :hugs: EEK! :yipee:


Edit: I need to put your BFP up, but I just realized that I don't have you on the list yet somehow. When was your loss? Was it the only one? I'll get you added ASAP after I know!


----------



## Amos2009

Yay Dietra!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance: I knew it!!!


----------



## Fergie89

awwwwwww congratulations Dietra!!!! :):):) , how long had you been trying for? <3 xoxoxoxoxoxoxox put ur feet up <3 ..x


----------



## Tigerlilies

Thank you so much girls!!!!! :kiss:

Meggs, I MC once April 25th @ 8wks.....Fergie, overall we've been trying since January.

I'm really happy! But until I get blood work that says this little bean is okay and will be for April 18th, I'm still going to worry....


----------



## Fergie89

So Happy For You ...I'm Sure Everything Will Be Fine :D ... X


----------



## Tulip

Whoooooooooooooooooooooo, congratulations Dietra! Come and say hello in PAL!

Welcome Fergie, hope your stay here is short xx


----------



## Fergie89

Tulip said:


> Whoooooooooooooooooooooo, congratulations Dietra! Come and say hello in PAL!
> 
> Welcome Fergie, hope your stay here is short xx

Me Too! Got a Few Symptom's , But I Dont Know If This Is Still Too Early To be even Having Symptoms :shrug: 

Iv been feeling tired , Getting heartburn, Feeling really hot & flustered and had this sharp niggling pain just under my left hip bone ,,, 

:dust: To everyone! :D:D:D:D:D:D:D


----------



## Lucy1973

Congrats again Dietrad! :happydance:

Hey Megg, am I on the list? I can't remember lol
:hugs:


----------



## Tigerlilies

Fergie, I had classic temp dip and spike after my first AF post MC and since then it's been creeping down, then creeping up, nothing definitive like the first cycle. So if you get your AF, don't worry, you'll still have a great chance in August and overall it's healthier to have one cycle. 

Good luck to you and all my BnB girls! :hugs:


----------



## Fergie89

i still havent had my period yet ,, how soon after a miscarriage should this come? i had a natural miscarriage & was quite early on in the pregnancy ...X


----------



## Vickieh1981

Tasha said:


> Thanks again girls :hugs:
> 
> Vickie you probably felt so bad because it was a sudden loss of blood etc so your iron dropped quite quickly whereas mine is a gradual thing so your body gets use to it really, apart from tiredness, breathlessness walking up stairs etc and being really pale I am fine. They dont know why I am so anaemic, it happened Feb 09 as well (got as low as 3.4 then), so I am now under the haematologist, she said something about being two cells when there should be one, so had more tests and am back on the 17th. I hope everything is going well with you? :hugs:
> 
> Megg I am so glad it looks like you have some answers :hugs:

Yeah maybe that's what it was. Plus emotionally I was still in shock at being told she had died.



Fergie89 said:


> hi everyone ...i'm new to this site & thought id give it a bash :)
> 
> I miscarried on the 5th July This year ,,, & was wondering , is it true what they say that you ARE more fertile after a miscarriage ? i know they say to wait at least one cycle ,, but this is only for there own benefit ...thanks ..X

Sorry that you have cause to have to be on this thread. I hope you get a speedy bfp. I fell the month after my early loss with Isabella.



dietrad said:


> I'm :bfp:!!!!!!!

WOOHOOO Show pics!!!


----------



## Fergie89

that does give me hope when i hear of ppl falling pregnant so quick again :D Thank You ...X


----------



## Tasha

Am I alone in feeling like I cant reply to people for fear of worrying/upsetting them? Even to you girls, like just then I tried to reply to Fergie that I have fallen quickly three times after my losses, once first month trying after we loss Honey and now we have her sister, miscarried in Feb this year got pregnant in the May (so two months trying), miscarried in the June and that first cycle we got pregnant again but am now waiting to miscarry again. I just dont want to scare any of you that one miscarry means multiple or that if you get pregnant again quickly it is going to result in another loss, does that even make sense? I read every single post on here but dont really reply because of this.


----------



## Tulip

I know what you mean Tasha :hugs: I feel like that on the main boards sometimes... But in ttcal we should feel able to be open. I'm sure that although positives would male Fergie feel good, we all like to hear both sides and all posibilities. I'm so sorry you're still in limbo darling xxx


----------



## Fergie89

Tasha said:


> Am I alone in feeling like I cant reply to people for fear of worrying/upsetting them? Even to you girls, like just then I tried to reply to Fergie that I have fallen quickly three times after my losses, once first month trying after we loss Honey and now we have her sister, miscarried in Feb this year got pregnant in the May (so two months trying), miscarried in the June and that first cycle we got pregnant again but am now waiting to miscarry again. I just dont want to scare any of you that one miscarry means multiple or that if you get pregnant again quickly it is going to result in another loss, does that even make sense? I read every single post on here but dont really reply because of this.

OMG ...iv been through one ,, and cant even begin to imagine what that must have been like for you :( my thoughts are with you at this hard time :( it is just the most awful thing for anyone to go through... If you dont mind me asking , did u have natural miscarriages or did you have to get D&C ? :hug: xoxox


----------



## Tasha

Thank you Tulip :hugs:

Fergie thank you for your thoughts, I am so sorry for your loss :hugs: All six of my miscarriages have been natural, but we are unsure what will happen with this one, I have been booked in for a d&c twice now and for various reasons it hasnt happened, so it is just a wait and see thing right now.


----------



## VGibs

Fergie89 said:


> that does give me hope when i hear of ppl falling pregnant so quick again :D Thank You ...X

I got pregnant two weeks after my MC and am almost at 15 weeks now and everything looks fine for us. So it can happen really really quick!


----------



## Fergie89

aww tasha :( its the not knowing that really eats away at you :( Chin up Mrs :)

VGibs ,,so u fell pregnant before AF ? ..X


----------



## debgreasby

:hug: Tasha , coz i don't know what else to say!!

I'm watching I didn't know i was pregnant ... i was thinking at first, how nice, not to have all this stress and worry, just one day oh look you're having a baby ..... but OMG these stories are soooo scary!

I have already cried 3 times and it's only been on half an hour lol


----------



## Fergie89

VGibs said:


> Fergie89 said:
> 
> 
> that does give me hope when i hear of ppl falling pregnant so quick again :D Thank You ...X
> 
> I got pregnant two weeks after my MC and am almost at 15 weeks now and everything looks fine for us. So it can happen really really quick!Click to expand...


forgot to say ...CONGRATS! lol..xoxoxoxox


----------



## impatient1

dietrad said:


> I'm :bfp:!!!!!!!

Congrats on the :bfp:

Sorry for your loss Fergie :hugs:

Meggs I am so glad you finally got some answers and I agree with what someone else said, you should become a fertility specialist as you know so much already. I think it would be something you would enjoy.

:dust: to everyone!


----------



## roonsma

dietrad said:


> I'm :bfp:!!!!!!!

Congrats! x:happydance:


----------



## Megg33k

dietrad said:


> Thank you so much girls!!!!! :kiss:
> 
> Meggs, I MC once April 25th @ 8wks.....Fergie, overall we've been trying since January.
> 
> I'm really happy! But until I get blood work that says this little bean is okay and will be for April 18th, I'm still going to worry....

Gotcha added! Also added you to the "Chart Stalkers" graduates section. Hope you don't mind me telling you both in one post! LOL Congrats again, love! :hugs:



Lucy1973 said:


> Congrats again Dietrad! :happydance:
> 
> Hey Megg, am I on the list? I can't remember lol
> :hugs:

You weren't!!! I'm sorry! You are now! :hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

Tasha said:


> Am I alone in feeling like I cant reply to people for fear of worrying/upsetting them? Even to you girls, like just then I tried to reply to Fergie that I have fallen quickly three times after my losses, once first month trying after we loss Honey and now we have her sister, miscarried in Feb this year got pregnant in the May (so two months trying), miscarried in the June and that first cycle we got pregnant again but am now waiting to miscarry again. I just dont want to scare any of you that one miscarry means multiple or that if you get pregnant again quickly it is going to result in another loss, does that even make sense? I read every single post on here but dont really reply because of this.

Oh, sweetie! I know what you mean! I feel that way when I post in the Soy thread. I tell people that I got 2 BFP's from it... and they get all excited... but then I have to say that I lost both and go on to explain that it wasn't due to the Soy. I don't know how to tell people of my successes without scaring them! But, I think its always good to hear other people's stories! Don't be afraid to post... ever! Especially not in one of my threads! I give you permission to say whatever you like. Everyone HAS TO realize that your pregnancies and theirs are separate things and one outcome doesn't determine the next! One of my dear friends on here lost 4 in a row, but has just entered 2nd tri now. She knew she'd lose this one, but she hasn't! The past does NOT determine the future... I'd stop trying all together if it did! :hugs:



debgreasby said:


> :hug: Tasha , coz i don't know what else to say!!
> 
> I'm watching I didn't know i was pregnant ... i was thinking at first, how nice, not to have all this stress and worry, just one day oh look you're having a baby ..... but OMG these stories are soooo scary!
> 
> I have already cried 3 times and it's only been on half an hour lol

It really is scary! I think it would be nice in one sense, but terrifying in another! I also think they should rename it "Who Needs Prenatal Care Anyway?" You'd think they'd show one or two cases where the lack of care harmed the baby? But no!



impatient1 said:


> dietrad said:
> 
> 
> I'm :bfp:!!!!!!!
> 
> Congrats on the :bfp:
> 
> Sorry for your loss Fergie :hugs:
> 
> Meggs I am so glad you finally got some answers and I agree with what someone else said, you should become a fertility specialist as you know so much already. I think it would be something you would enjoy.
> 
> :dust: to everyone!Click to expand...

Thanks, honey! I really do think I'd enjoy it. I just don't know how to even think of starting! Plus, I'm almost 30! A little late to choose a career that involves a PhD, isn't it? :rofl:


----------



## Tigerlilies

Vickieh1981 said:


> WOOHOOO Show pics!!!

Okay, I got DH to link it for me. https://www.picvalley.net/u/2470/6329885568955056112810489591rhjciHB7vZVmf0e3JZb.JPG


----------



## Tigerlilies

Fergie89 said:


> i still havent had my period yet ,, how soon after a miscarriage should this come? i had a natural miscarriage & was quite early on in the pregnancy ...X

:flow: for Fergie
It varies, perhaps as soon as two weeks since it was an early MC, but six weeks isn't uncommon.


----------



## Tigerlilies

Tasha said:


> Am I alone in feeling like I cant reply to people for fear of worrying/upsetting them? Even to you girls, like just then I tried to reply to Fergie that I have fallen quickly three times after my losses, once first month trying after we loss Honey and now we have her sister, miscarried in Feb this year got pregnant in the May (so two months trying), miscarried in the June and that first cycle we got pregnant again but am now waiting to miscarry again. I just dont want to scare any of you that one miscarry means multiple or that if you get pregnant again quickly it is going to result in another loss, does that even make sense? I read every single post on here but dont really reply because of this.

:hug: I'm so sorry Tasha, it's so heart breaking to read that any one person should go through so much! Keep faith, even if you feel hesitant about posting something, remember, we're all here for you, and if you need to get something out, do it, just do it, it's okay.

I'm constantly thinking about if my next pregnancy will be carried through, if it's going to be okay this time, can I handle losing my baby later in my term or early in birth? It's a reality that can happen and I bet you it's something every single woman on this thread thinks regardless of it being one loss or multiple losses. 

My prayers go out to every single woman on this site daily.


----------



## Megg33k

Fantastic digi!


----------



## Lucy1973

Dietrad, I am praying your little one will go all the way....it is stressful to be pregnant after a miscarriage, but try and relax as much as poss...:hugs:
:hugs::kiss::hugs::flower:


----------



## EpdTTC

Welcome Fergie, sorry for your loss honey.

Congrats on your BFP Dietra!

Tasha it's sweet that you worry about others's feelings but I think honesty and accurate info is really important. I get freaked out when I hear about late term losses but like Megg said, we have to remind ourselves that everyone's situation is different & anything can happen, for better or worse.


----------



## Megg33k

Just got a call from my doctor's office... My MTHFR & Factor V Leiden results both came in today! :shock: I was told it would take WEEKS! Anyway, both are...





:wohoo: NEGATIVE!!! :wohoo:


----------



## Amos2009

That is so freakin fantastic!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

Meggy Poo Meggy Poo I think September's for you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## padbrat

Whoop whoop Meggy Moo! Great news hun!!!

And Dietra.... so many congrats chick!!! Fab news!! 

Fergie... sorry you have to join us, but you won't find a better group of ladies anywhere other than here!!!!

.... on that topic.... Tasha, I think we all pretty much identify with everything you wrote earlier, if anyone understands the highs and crashing lows this process puts us all through we all do... so speak up chick, never be scrared of saying how you feel here.

Amos... my lovely... how you doing? testing too early.... Tut tut tut.... put the stick away for a few days!!!!


----------



## Megg33k

Thanks girls!

I don't mean to bring things down... but I've been cleaning tonight and keep finding stuff from the pregnancies that I haven't seen since the losses. I'm okay with baby stuff... but the onesies that we used to announce the 1st pregnancy to my family... and the birthing class schedule for 2009... and my Parenting magazines... I'm having a nervous breakdown. :cry:


----------



## debgreasby

:hug: Meg


----------



## Vickieh1981

Tasha said:


> Am I alone in feeling like I cant reply to people for fear of worrying/upsetting them? Even to you girls, like just then I tried to reply to Fergie that I have fallen quickly three times after my losses, once first month trying after we loss Honey and now we have her sister, miscarried in Feb this year got pregnant in the May (so two months trying), miscarried in the June and that first cycle we got pregnant again but am now waiting to miscarry again. I just dont want to scare any of you that one miscarry means multiple or that if you get pregnant again quickly it is going to result in another loss, does that even make sense? I read every single post on here but dont really reply because of this.

You're not the only one. I nearly didn't reply that I fell pregnant two weeks after my miscarriage incase she saw that I then went on to lose Isabella. It wasn't anything to do with falling so quickly but I am still never sure whether to post.



Fergie89 said:


> aww tasha :( its the not knowing that really eats away at you :( Chin up Mrs :)
> 
> VGibs ,,so u fell pregnant before AF ? ..X

I did too - 18 days after my miscarriage. It took me a bit longer this time though.



debgreasby said:


> :hug: Tasha , coz i don't know what else to say!!
> 
> I'm watching I didn't know i was pregnant ... i was thinking at first, how nice, not to have all this stress and worry, just one day oh look you're having a baby ..... but OMG these stories are soooo scary!
> 
> I have already cried 3 times and it's only been on half an hour lol

What channel is that on?



dietrad said:


> Vickieh1981 said:
> 
> 
> WOOHOOO Show pics!!!
> 
> Okay, I got DH to link it for me. https://www.picvalley.net/u/2470/6329885568955056112810489591rhjciHB7vZVmf0e3JZb.JPGClick to expand...

Yey great digi



Megg33k said:


> Just got a call from my doctor's office... My MTHFR & Factor V Leiden results both came in today! :shock: I was told it would take WEEKS! Anyway, both are...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :wohoo: NEGATIVE!!! :wohoo:

Just shows how much faster things are in America. I had mine taken way before and I don't get mine back till the end of September - even though I am pregnant and could do with knowing tbh



Megg33k said:


> Thanks girls!
> 
> I don't mean to bring things down... but I've been cleaning tonight and keep finding stuff from the pregnancies that I haven't seen since the losses. I'm okay with baby stuff... but the onesies that we used to announce the 1st pregnancy to my family... and the birthing class schedule for 2009... and my Parenting magazines... I'm having a nervous breakdown. :cry:

:hug: Megg


----------



## Tasha

Oh Megg :hugs::hugs: It is so unfair, but you know sometimes it is better to find these things because it 'allows' us to cry and crying is a good thing. That is fab news about the tests. :happydance:

Deb I love that sort of programme, never seen that one though. I didnt know about Honey until I was over 20 weeks pregnant, I know not as far those girls but still far enough and the guilt I felt was huge even though I dont drink, smoke or take medicines apart from paracetamol I was still wondering if I would of done anything to adversely affect her and then my waters went at 28 weeks so I thought it must of been something I did, and then when she was born sleeping at 36+6 the guilt was there too, even though I knew it was medical negligence. 

dietrad congratulations, that is fab :)

Vickie :hugs: I am glad I am not alone in feeling like that. Have you asked them about your tests? My original ones done after Honey were back in a few weeks, when I got pregnant with Kaysie the doctor wanted to do his own tests (we moved hospitals) and within a week they were back saying I have Factor V Leiden. 

Thank you for the support girls, you are right about people separating my losses to there's. I think it is cos I know TTCAL and PAL is so scary any way and then I keep reading things round the forum and people refer to my sort of story as a 'horror' story. Plus I just think I am extra sensitive right now, in the past three weeks my aunt has died, waiting for this miscarriage, been having blood transfusions cos of my iron and then yesterday solicitor rang to say another report into Honey's case say she could and should be here if we were cared for right. Never rain's but it pours right? LOL.


----------



## lynnb

Tasha - nothing I can say will make you feel better so just sending you loads of :hugs: & I'm thinking of you

Meggs - Great news about you tests :happydance:

Fergie - Welcome & sorry for your loss, hope you get your BFP soon :hugs:


----------



## bbhopes

Ok I want to get this right so if I do it wrong let me know!!
Oct 2007/ Oct 2008 1+1 
Big Hugs Megg!! 
Baby dust to all!!


----------



## bbhopes

big hugs all round... just read back a bit there, I went through a lot of baby stuff and packed more up the other day, we only started to buy new stuff again lately. Its hard though to see the clothes that are linked to our pregnancies though, I haven't set eyes on the bids I gave my mom and dad the first time think I wouldn't be able to handle it to be honest.


----------



## Vickieh1981

Tasha said:


> Oh Megg :hugs::hugs: It is so unfair, but you know sometimes it is better to find these things because it 'allows' us to cry and crying is a good thing. That is fab news about the tests. :happydance:
> 
> Deb I love that sort of programme, never seen that one though. I didnt know about Honey until I was over 20 weeks pregnant, I know not as far those girls but still far enough and the guilt I felt was huge even though I dont drink, smoke or take medicines apart from paracetamol I was still wondering if I would of done anything to adversely affect her and then my waters went at 28 weeks so I thought it must of been something I did, and then when she was born sleeping at 36+6 the guilt was there too, even though I knew it was medical negligence.
> 
> dietrad congratulations, that is fab :)
> 
> Vickie :hugs: I am glad I am not alone in feeling like that. Have you asked them about your tests? My original ones done after Honey were back in a few weeks, when I got pregnant with Kaysie the doctor wanted to do his own tests (we moved hospitals) and within a week they were back saying I have Factor V Leiden.
> 
> Thank you for the support girls, you are right about people separating my losses to there's. I think it is cos I know TTCAL and PAL is so scary any way and then I keep reading things round the forum and people refer to my sort of story as a 'horror' story. Plus I just think I am extra sensitive right now, in the past three weeks my aunt has died, waiting for this miscarriage, been having blood transfusions cos of my iron and then yesterday solicitor rang to say another report into Honey's case say she could and should be here if we were cared for right. Never rain's but it pours right? LOL.

They said when they took them that it would take 8 weeks for the results. Its 8 weeks in mid August so I am going to start chasing them as the appt they gave me was 24th September and if there is something I will need more than just the aspirin that I am on.


I am back from my scan. All looked absolutely great. The guy who did the scan is lovely (he was the one who told me Jessica was a girl at my 20 week scan). He said that a bleed that looks big next to a tiny 6 week embryo doesn;t look very big next to a 9 week embryo.

I said that I get terrified before each scan and he said they could cure that by not scanning me anymore lol. Unfortunately that wouldn't change anything if things had gone wrong

Next scan is booked for the 24th August as I couldn't do exactly 2 weeks as I am away.

That means I need to change my 12 week scan to 13 weeks otherwise there will only be a week between the two.

Baby is measuring 2 days behind still as it has been all along but they date you at the 12 week scan. If it's still 2 days behind then they will change my due date to Isabellas birthday. I'm not sure how I feel about that.

Anyway one gorgeous little baby (he said another one hasn't popped up lol) and it is measuring 2.2cm head to bum.


----------



## lynnb

Vickieh1981 - Great news & fab scan piccy

Fx'd everything goes OK for you


----------



## Tigerlilies

Vicki, that is a great scan! :thumbup: Is two days really that big of deal developmentally or do they just keep mentioning it for the due date? Regardless of what the predicted due date is, it doesn't mean this little baby will born on Isabella's due date so try not to think about it to much, you could always tell other ppl another date, it really doesn't matter until that baby is ready to come out. :hugs:


----------



## Fergie89

Heyy every1 :) 

i have just started doing the Basal Temperature thing for the first time ,, and do not have a clue what is normal and whats not lol.. my temp this morning was 35.9 ... is this normal? ...X


----------



## Megg33k

Tasha - It does pour, sweetheart! Always! :hugs:

Vickie - Our tests much run a lot faster! I imagine its tricky to think of your EDD being Isabella's birthday! But I'm sure she's looking out for this little one and perhaps its her gift to you on such a hard day. :hugs:

bbhopes - You did it just fine, honey! :) I'll add you! I'm sorry for your losses though! :hugs:

Fergie - Yep! Very normal! I have a thread called "TTCAL Chart Stalkers Anonymous Meeting"... There's a ton of fab ladies who've been temping for ages in there. And, I can link to your chart on the first page for opinions as your cycle progresses... if you like!


----------



## Fergie89

Megg33k said:


> Tasha - It does pour, sweetheart! Always! :hugs:
> 
> Vickie - Our tests much run a lot faster! I imagine its tricky to think of your EDD being Isabella's birthday! But I'm sure she's looking out for this little one and perhaps its her gift to you on such a hard day. :hugs:
> 
> bbhopes - You did it just fine, honey! :) I'll add you! I'm sorry for your losses though! :hugs:
> 
> Fergie - Yep! Very normal! I have a thread called "TTCAL Chart Stalkers Anonymous Meeting"... There's a ton of fab ladies who've been temping for ages in there. And, I can link to your chart on the first page for opinions as your cycle progresses... if you like!

Pheww! lol... i thought that was high :L ... Oh is there .. i never even saw it :haha: ... yeh that would be great! thanks ...xoxoxox


----------



## Megg33k

Fergie89 said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> Tasha - It does pour, sweetheart! Always! :hugs:
> 
> Vickie - Our tests much run a lot faster! I imagine its tricky to think of your EDD being Isabella's birthday! But I'm sure she's looking out for this little one and perhaps its her gift to you on such a hard day. :hugs:
> 
> bbhopes - You did it just fine, honey! :) I'll add you! I'm sorry for your losses though! :hugs:
> 
> Fergie - Yep! Very normal! I have a thread called "TTCAL Chart Stalkers Anonymous Meeting"... There's a ton of fab ladies who've been temping for ages in there. And, I can link to your chart on the first page for opinions as your cycle progresses... if you like!
> 
> Pheww! lol... i thought that was high :L ... Oh is there .. i never even saw it :haha: ... yeh that would be great! thanks ...xoxoxoxClick to expand...

If you can just post a link to your chart in there, I'll get it all taken care of! And, no... That's no too high. Mine used to run about that pre-O... now it runs closer to 36.4.


----------



## Megg33k

Vickieh1981 said:


> Tasha said:
> 
> 
> Oh Megg :hugs::hugs: It is so unfair, but you know sometimes it is better to find these things because it 'allows' us to cry and crying is a good thing. That is fab news about the tests. :happydance:
> 
> Deb I love that sort of programme, never seen that one though. I didnt know about Honey until I was over 20 weeks pregnant, I know not as far those girls but still far enough and the guilt I felt was huge even though I dont drink, smoke or take medicines apart from paracetamol I was still wondering if I would of done anything to adversely affect her and then my waters went at 28 weeks so I thought it must of been something I did, and then when she was born sleeping at 36+6 the guilt was there too, even though I knew it was medical negligence.
> 
> dietrad congratulations, that is fab :)
> 
> Vickie :hugs: I am glad I am not alone in feeling like that. Have you asked them about your tests? My original ones done after Honey were back in a few weeks, when I got pregnant with Kaysie the doctor wanted to do his own tests (we moved hospitals) and within a week they were back saying I have Factor V Leiden.
> 
> Thank you for the support girls, you are right about people separating my losses to there's. I think it is cos I know TTCAL and PAL is so scary any way and then I keep reading things round the forum and people refer to my sort of story as a 'horror' story. Plus I just think I am extra sensitive right now, in the past three weeks my aunt has died, waiting for this miscarriage, been having blood transfusions cos of my iron and then yesterday solicitor rang to say another report into Honey's case say she could and should be here if we were cared for right. Never rain's but it pours right? LOL.
> 
> They said when they took them that it would take 8 weeks for the results. Its 8 weeks in mid August so I am going to start chasing them as the appt they gave me was 24th September and if there is something I will need more than just the aspirin that I am on.
> 
> 
> I am back from my scan. All looked absolutely great. The guy who did the scan is lovely (he was the one who told me Jessica was a girl at my 20 week scan). He said that a bleed that looks big next to a tiny 6 week embryo doesn;t look very big next to a 9 week embryo.
> 
> I said that I get terrified before each scan and he said they could cure that by not scanning me anymore lol. Unfortunately that wouldn't change anything if things had gone wrong
> 
> Next scan is booked for the 24th August as I couldn't do exactly 2 weeks as I am away.
> 
> That means I need to change my 12 week scan to 13 weeks otherwise there will only be a week between the two.
> 
> Baby is measuring 2 days behind still as it has been all along but they date you at the 12 week scan. If it's still 2 days behind then they will change my due date to Isabellas birthday. I'm not sure how I feel about that.
> 
> Anyway one gorgeous little baby (he said another one hasn't popped up lol) and it is measuring 2.2cm head to bum.
> View attachment 105521Click to expand...

I'd like to make the first official gender guess! If your scan was external (over the tummy) then girl... If it was internal (transvag) then boy! :)


----------



## Lucy1973

Fergie, if it's any help, my pre Ov temps are usually 35.9 up to 36.4, post Ov temps go from 36.4 to 36.9. 
:hugs:


----------



## impatient1

I think it was Vickie who asked but not sure, I Didn't Know I Was Pregnant is on TLC.

Vickie - great scan picture! You could continue telling people the same date as you have already been given. I can't imagine how difficult it would be to have the same due date but maybe it is something happy that is supposed to happen on that day.

Meggs it is never to late to do something you enjoy, if it is something you are interested in and think you would enjoy go for it.

I feel bad when talking to other people about pregnancy and talking about symptoms I had before because I feel like they are just thinking... well hers ended in misscarriage so that must not be normal then.


----------



## Megg33k

I think we all feel that way, impatient... Feels odd calling you that. Never noticed before! LOL Anyway... I think we all feel like telling someone about OUR experiences with pregnancies that ended in loss is going to scare them. But, in the same respect, its not fair to deny ourselves the opportunity to discuss our pregnancies, even if short lived. I don't want to discount what I felt during it... because it was an experience... and they will always be my 1st and 2nd pregnancies. Our lost beans still deserve the right to be talked of and have our time with them reflected upon. 

I feel like all I've done today is cry. I think its a good thing though.


----------



## Fergie89

Megg33k said:


> Fergie89 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> Tasha - It does pour, sweetheart! Always! :hugs:
> 
> Vickie - Our tests much run a lot faster! I imagine its tricky to think of your EDD being Isabella's birthday! But I'm sure she's looking out for this little one and perhaps its her gift to you on such a hard day. :hugs:
> 
> bbhopes - You did it just fine, honey! :) I'll add you! I'm sorry for your losses though! :hugs:
> 
> Fergie - Yep! Very normal! I have a thread called "TTCAL Chart Stalkers Anonymous Meeting"... There's a ton of fab ladies who've been temping for ages in there. And, I can link to your chart on the first page for opinions as your cycle progresses... if you like!
> 
> Pheww! lol... i thought that was high :L ... Oh is there .. i never even saw it :haha: ... yeh that would be great! thanks ...xoxoxoxClick to expand...
> 
> If you can just post a link to your chart in there, I'll get it all taken care of! And, no... That's no too high. Mine used to run about that pre-O... now it runs closer to 36.4.Click to expand...


how do i post a link ? :wacko: lol..X


----------



## impatient1

So Megg when are you going back to school? I want to wish you luck on your applications hehehe

You are right they definately deserve to be talked about, I think the best thing I did was got a tattoo for my angel. Not only did it help my grieving it also gave me something real to remember, iykwim.


----------



## Megg33k

Fergie89 said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fergie89 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> Tasha - It does pour, sweetheart! Always! :hugs:
> 
> Vickie - Our tests much run a lot faster! I imagine its tricky to think of your EDD being Isabella's birthday! But I'm sure she's looking out for this little one and perhaps its her gift to you on such a hard day. :hugs:
> 
> bbhopes - You did it just fine, honey! :) I'll add you! I'm sorry for your losses though! :hugs:
> 
> Fergie - Yep! Very normal! I have a thread called "TTCAL Chart Stalkers Anonymous Meeting"... There's a ton of fab ladies who've been temping for ages in there. And, I can link to your chart on the first page for opinions as your cycle progresses... if you like!
> 
> Pheww! lol... i thought that was high :L ... Oh is there .. i never even saw it :haha: ... yeh that would be great! thanks ...xoxoxoxClick to expand...
> 
> If you can just post a link to your chart in there, I'll get it all taken care of! And, no... That's no too high. Mine used to run about that pre-O... now it runs closer to 36.4.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> how do i post a link ? :wacko: lol..XClick to expand...

Are you using Fertility Friend? If so, go to "sharing" then "homepage setup" and there will be a url at the top of the page.... something like https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/SomeRandomLetters&NumbersHere

Well... That's the link to it! :)



impatient1 said:


> So Megg when are you going back to school? I want to wish you luck on your applications hehehe
> 
> You are right they definately deserve to be talked about, I think the best thing I did was got a tattoo for my angel. Not only did it help my grieving it also gave me something real to remember, iykwim.

I love the memorial tattoos... I haven't plucked up the courage for that yet! LOL Not sure when I'll start back to school! :rofl: I'll have to look into it more! :winkwink:


----------



## Fergie89

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/ttc/homepage_module.php

im not sure if thats it or not lol.X


----------



## Fergie89

ACTUALLY :D

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/30649c

^^ that probably is it :) ..X


----------



## Fergie89

Fergie89 said:


> ACTUALLY :D
> 
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/30649c
> 
> ^^ that probably is it :) ..X

is there an easier website than that one to use? im finding that all quite confusing tbh .....X


----------



## Tigerlilies

Fergie, you don't want to copy the address freom the web browser, after you log into FF, click on 'Home Page Settings' on the left hand side, then click on 'Getting Sharing Codes/Buttons' in the middle, you can copy HTML code shown and paste that to your signiture which you'll find when you click on 'User CP' at the left top of BnB.


----------



## Megg33k

Nope, FF is the easiest! That 2nd link is correct, but your chart isn't showing... I'm confused!


----------



## Fergie89

i amconfused lol..iv not gt a clue what im s'pose 2 be doing on it :L..X


----------



## Vickieh1981

Megg33k said:


> Tasha - It does pour, sweetheart! Always! :hugs:
> 
> Vickie - Our tests much run a lot faster! I imagine its tricky to think of your EDD being Isabella's birthday! But I'm sure she's looking out for this little one and perhaps its her gift to you on such a hard day. :hugs:
> 
> bbhopes - You did it just fine, honey! :) I'll add you! I'm sorry for your losses though! :hugs:
> 
> Fergie - Yep! Very normal! I have a thread called "TTCAL Chart Stalkers Anonymous Meeting"... There's a ton of fab ladies who've been temping for ages in there. And, I can link to your chart on the first page for opinions as your cycle progresses... if you like!

I was already expecting the due date to be the day they told us she had died but don't really like it being on her actual birthday even though baby will likely come earlier.



impatient1 said:


> I think it was Vickie who asked but not sure, I Didn't Know I Was Pregnant is on TLC.
> 
> Vickie - great scan picture! You could continue telling people the same date as you have already been given. I can't imagine how difficult it would be to have the same due date but maybe it is something happy that is supposed to happen on that day.
> 
> Meggs it is never to late to do something you enjoy, if it is something you are interested in and think you would enjoy go for it.
> 
> I feel bad when talking to other people about pregnancy and talking about symptoms I had before because I feel like they are just thinking... well hers ended in misscarriage so that must not be normal then.

I am not sure I have that channel.

I will try and stick with my due date.



dietrad said:


> Vicki, that is a great scan! :thumbup: Is two days really that big of deal developmentally or do they just keep mentioning it for the due date? Regardless of what the predicted due date is, it doesn't mean this little baby will born on Isabella's due date so try not to think about it to much, you could always tell other ppl another date, it really doesn't matter until that baby is ready to come out. :hugs:

No it's not a big deal. They didn't mention it but it just says the gestation on the scan report.



Megg33k said:


> Vickieh1981 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tasha said:
> 
> 
> Oh Megg :hugs::hugs: It is so unfair, but you know sometimes it is better to find these things because it 'allows' us to cry and crying is a good thing. That is fab news about the tests. :happydance:
> 
> Deb I love that sort of programme, never seen that one though. I didnt know about Honey until I was over 20 weeks pregnant, I know not as far those girls but still far enough and the guilt I felt was huge even though I dont drink, smoke or take medicines apart from paracetamol I was still wondering if I would of done anything to adversely affect her and then my waters went at 28 weeks so I thought it must of been something I did, and then when she was born sleeping at 36+6 the guilt was there too, even though I knew it was medical negligence.
> 
> dietrad congratulations, that is fab :)
> 
> Vickie :hugs: I am glad I am not alone in feeling like that. Have you asked them about your tests? My original ones done after Honey were back in a few weeks, when I got pregnant with Kaysie the doctor wanted to do his own tests (we moved hospitals) and within a week they were back saying I have Factor V Leiden.
> 
> Thank you for the support girls, you are right about people separating my losses to there's. I think it is cos I know TTCAL and PAL is so scary any way and then I keep reading things round the forum and people refer to my sort of story as a 'horror' story. Plus I just think I am extra sensitive right now, in the past three weeks my aunt has died, waiting for this miscarriage, been having blood transfusions cos of my iron and then yesterday solicitor rang to say another report into Honey's case say she could and should be here if we were cared for right. Never rain's but it pours right? LOL.
> 
> 
> Did they admit liability for Honeys death? My friend lost her daughter at nearly 10 months due to medical negligence and it took years to settle.
> 
> They said when they took them that it would take 8 weeks for the results. Its 8 weeks in mid August so I am going to start chasing them as the appt they gave me was 24th September and if there is something I will need more than just the aspirin that I am on.
> 
> 
> I am back from my scan. All looked absolutely great. The guy who did the scan is lovely (he was the one who told me Jessica was a girl at my 20 week scan). He said that a bleed that looks big next to a tiny 6 week embryo doesn;t look very big next to a 9 week embryo.
> 
> I said that I get terrified before each scan and he said they could cure that by not scanning me anymore lol. Unfortunately that wouldn't change anything if things had gone wrong
> 
> Next scan is booked for the 24th August as I couldn't do exactly 2 weeks as I am away.
> 
> That means I need to change my 12 week scan to 13 weeks otherwise there will only be a week between the two.
> 
> Baby is measuring 2 days behind still as it has been all along but they date you at the 12 week scan. If it's still 2 days behind then they will change my due date to Isabellas birthday. I'm not sure how I feel about that.
> 
> Anyway one gorgeous little baby (he said another one hasn't popped up lol) and it is measuring 2.2cm head to bum.
> View attachment 105521
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'd like to make the first official gender guess! If your scan was external (over the tummy) then girl... If it was internal (transvag) then boy! :)Click to expand...

Why the difference between the two? lol. It was an external scan, I was nearly wetting myself before lol


----------



## Fergie89

Can any of you guys help me out here ,, i am LOST lol... and no good ith charting things ,, my first day of my last period was 2nd May ( had miscarriage on the 5th July ) .... & they last for abt 4-5 days , could anyone tell what my fertile days would be , based on that info ?..X :dust: To Every one! xoxoxoxoxoxoxoxo


----------



## MissMaternal

Can i CAUTIOUSLY take spot #102...?? Got my :bfp: this morning :cloud9:
Am praying it's sticky.... :dust: to everyone xx


----------



## selina3127

fergie how long are your cycles (from the first day of your period to the day your next period starts?) xxx


----------



## Fergie89

selina3127 said:


> fergie how long are your cycles (from the first day of your period to the day your next period starts?) xxx

28-29 xoxox


----------



## impatient1

MissMaternal said:


> Can i CAUTIOUSLY take spot #102...?? Got my :bfp: this morning :cloud9:
> Am praying it's sticky.... :dust: to everyone xx

Congratulations! Stick baby stick!


----------



## Fergie89

Fergie89 said:


> selina3127 said:
> 
> 
> fergie how long are your cycles (from the first day of your period to the day your next period starts?) xxx
> 
> 28-29 xoxoxClick to expand...

Congratulations ! :hugs:


:wohoo::wohoo: xoxoxoxoxox


----------



## svetayasofiya

WOW congratulations to all the new BFP's!!!!


----------



## SunShyn2205

Congrats MissMaternal!! :happydance:


----------



## MissMaternal

Thanks Sunshyn! Hope you're doing ok! xx


----------



## doddy0402

MissMaternal said:


> Can i CAUTIOUSLY take spot #102...?? Got my :bfp: this morning :cloud9:
> Am praying it's sticky.... :dust: to everyone xx


congrats!!x


----------



## EpdTTC

Congrats MissMaternal!!!


----------



## Megg33k

Vickieh1981 said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> Tasha - It does pour, sweetheart! Always! :hugs:
> 
> Vickie - Our tests much run a lot faster! I imagine its tricky to think of your EDD being Isabella's birthday! But I'm sure she's looking out for this little one and perhaps its her gift to you on such a hard day. :hugs:
> 
> bbhopes - You did it just fine, honey! :) I'll add you! I'm sorry for your losses though! :hugs:
> 
> Fergie - Yep! Very normal! I have a thread called "TTCAL Chart Stalkers Anonymous Meeting"... There's a ton of fab ladies who've been temping for ages in there. And, I can link to your chart on the first page for opinions as your cycle progresses... if you like!
> 
> I was already expecting the due date to be the day they told us she had died but don't really like it being on her actual birthday even though baby will likely come earlier.
> 
> 
> 
> impatient1 said:
> 
> 
> I think it was Vickie who asked but not sure, I Didn't Know I Was Pregnant is on TLC.
> 
> Vickie - great scan picture! You could continue telling people the same date as you have already been given. I can't imagine how difficult it would be to have the same due date but maybe it is something happy that is supposed to happen on that day.
> 
> Meggs it is never to late to do something you enjoy, if it is something you are interested in and think you would enjoy go for it.
> 
> I feel bad when talking to other people about pregnancy and talking about symptoms I had before because I feel like they are just thinking... well hers ended in misscarriage so that must not be normal then.Click to expand...
> 
> I am not sure I have that channel.
> 
> I will try and stick with my due date.
> 
> 
> 
> dietrad said:
> 
> 
> Vicki, that is a great scan! :thumbup: Is two days really that big of deal developmentally or do they just keep mentioning it for the due date? Regardless of what the predicted due date is, it doesn't mean this little baby will born on Isabella's due date so try not to think about it to much, you could always tell other ppl another date, it really doesn't matter until that baby is ready to come out. :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> No it's not a big deal. They didn't mention it but it just says the gestation on the scan report.
> 
> 
> 
> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vickieh1981 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tasha said:
> 
> 
> Oh Megg :hugs::hugs: It is so unfair, but you know sometimes it is better to find these things because it 'allows' us to cry and crying is a good thing. That is fab news about the tests. :happydance:
> 
> Deb I love that sort of programme, never seen that one though. I didnt know about Honey until I was over 20 weeks pregnant, I know not as far those girls but still far enough and the guilt I felt was huge even though I dont drink, smoke or take medicines apart from paracetamol I was still wondering if I would of done anything to adversely affect her and then my waters went at 28 weeks so I thought it must of been something I did, and then when she was born sleeping at 36+6 the guilt was there too, even though I knew it was medical negligence.
> 
> dietrad congratulations, that is fab :)
> 
> Vickie :hugs: I am glad I am not alone in feeling like that. Have you asked them about your tests? My original ones done after Honey were back in a few weeks, when I got pregnant with Kaysie the doctor wanted to do his own tests (we moved hospitals) and within a week they were back saying I have Factor V Leiden.
> 
> Thank you for the support girls, you are right about people separating my losses to there's. I think it is cos I know TTCAL and PAL is so scary any way and then I keep reading things round the forum and people refer to my sort of story as a 'horror' story. Plus I just think I am extra sensitive right now, in the past three weeks my aunt has died, waiting for this miscarriage, been having blood transfusions cos of my iron and then yesterday solicitor rang to say another report into Honey's case say she could and should be here if we were cared for right. Never rain's but it pours right? LOL.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did they admit liability for Honeys death? My friend lost her daughter at nearly 10 months due to medical negligence and it took years to settle.
> 
> They said when they took them that it would take 8 weeks for the results. Its 8 weeks in mid August so I am going to start chasing them as the appt they gave me was 24th September and if there is something I will need more than just the aspirin that I am on.
> 
> 
> I am back from my scan. All looked absolutely great. The guy who did the scan is lovely (he was the one who told me Jessica was a girl at my 20 week scan). He said that a bleed that looks big next to a tiny 6 week embryo doesn;t look very big next to a 9 week embryo.
> 
> I said that I get terrified before each scan and he said they could cure that by not scanning me anymore lol. Unfortunately that wouldn't change anything if things had gone wrong
> 
> Next scan is booked for the 24th August as I couldn't do exactly 2 weeks as I am away.
> 
> That means I need to change my 12 week scan to 13 weeks otherwise there will only be a week between the two.
> 
> Baby is measuring 2 days behind still as it has been all along but they date you at the 12 week scan. If it's still 2 days behind then they will change my due date to Isabellas birthday. I'm not sure how I feel about that.
> 
> Anyway one gorgeous little baby (he said another one hasn't popped up lol) and it is measuring 2.2cm head to bum.
> View attachment 105521
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'd like to make the first official gender guess! If your scan was external (over the tummy) then girl... If it was internal (transvag) then boy! :)Click to expand...
> 
> Why the difference between the two? lol. It was an external scan, I was nearly wetting myself before lolClick to expand...

Uhm... Placenta attached to left is girl and to right is boy, supposedly. But, an external scan is mirror image... while an internal scan is oriented correctly on the screen. So, left is left internally, but left is right externally... if that makes sense! LOL



MissMaternal said:


> Can i CAUTIOUSLY take spot #102...?? Got my :bfp: this morning :cloud9:
> Am praying it's sticky.... :dust: to everyone xx

Of course! OMG! CONGRATS! :hugs: I'm so excited for you!!! :yipee:


----------



## Vickieh1981

Ahhh gotcha. Well we'll have to wait and see (if I get that far).


----------



## selina3127

well girls this is my 9th month ttc, i'm having lots of strange symtoms, very bad heartburn, bloating, nausea, tiredness, minor cramping and a strange taste in my mouth i'm 8dpo today, i keep thinking is it my mind playing tricks???? surely it has to happen soon for me now i'm so fed up of waiting month after month so please please let this be my month xxxx what do you all think xxxx


----------



## selina3127

hi fergie if your cycles are 28-29 then you will be fertile inbetween days 12 - 16 roughly (count the first day of your period as cycle day 1) my cycles were 29 days before my mc but now they range from 29 - 33 days, my first period after mc was about 5 weeks after my dnc so don't worry every1 is different i always use ovulation tests now i start testing on cycle day 12 then i never miss it hope this helps xxxx


----------



## Amos2009

Congrats MissMaternal!

Well, ladies, I am on my way out for this month- my temp is starting to drop. It is probably a good thing, because last night I was diagnosed with Shingles. That would not have been good for me to be pg with that. It gave me a little breakdown, because it just seems like my body is fighting against me with every turn. :cry::cry:


----------



## Amos2009

Selina- those sound like wonderful symptoms!!! Fingers crossed!!


----------



## aussiettc

Amos i think you'll need to get your rubella imunity check out cause shingless is a form of the chicken pox virus and is very very dangerous when pregnant. I'ld go the the doctors and get a blood test cause you may need to get a vacination, which means more time on the sideline unfortunatly

congrats to the new BFP


----------



## Amos2009

Thanks Aussie! I am definitely talking to my doc Monday- I have to cancel my appt for that day anyway :( 
It's just one thing after another for me. I really am starting to think these are all signs I'm not meant to have a baby.


----------



## aussiettc

Amos2009 said:


> Thanks Aussie! I am definitely talking to my doc Monday- I have to cancel my appt for that day anyway :(
> It's just one thing after another for me. I really am starting to think these are all signs I'm not meant to have a baby.

No way you are deffinatly ment to have a child, it just means that you might not have gotten big dose of chicken pox when you had it the first time thats all


----------



## Firedancer41

Congrats MissMaternal!!!


----------



## BizyBee

Amos, sorry about the shingles hun. You are definitely meant to be a mother! This is only a sign that your body isn't vaccinated for chicken pox. You will have a baby, I know it! xx


----------



## BizyBee

I started my stims last night and all went well. The only med so far that has bothered me was the Zithromax (anti-biotic). It made me nauseous, but thankfully it was only a 1 day treatment. I have scans and bloods next week!

Congrats MissMaternal!


----------



## Amos2009

Thanks again Aussie- I'm just having a moment I think. The crazy thing is, is that I had chickenpox when I was in college and it was AWFUL. But they say the virus lies dormant in your body the rest of your life once you have chickenpox and that under the right conditions and envirnonment shingles can occur. Guess I gave it the right conditions and environment. 
Bizy- so excited for you! Sorry the meds made you sick though :(


----------



## raisin

Hi Megg

What a great idea.

Can you add me? I had a natural mc in July. Hoping for BFP in September! Just the one mc for me (and lets hope it stays that way, fingers crossed)


----------



## C&J

Hi there, can you put me down as another miscarriage please. Started yesterday 6/8/10. Cant believe its happened again thats 2 m/c's in 2 months. Taking a month off now and giving my body a break.


----------



## BizyBee

:hugs: So sorry c&j. 

Welcome Raisin. Sorry for your loss.


----------



## EpdTTC

Welcome Raisin, sorry you have to be here with us but hoping you get your BFP soon.

:cry: C & J :hugs: I am so sorry for your loss. My losses were two months apart and it was really rough. The third time I waited a few cycles. I'll be thinking of you as you work towards healing. 

Amos-I had chicken pox twice as a kid and then had shingles. It was miserable so here's to hoping it is not miserable for you. Don't give up hon, it's not a sign you aren't meant to be a mom, it's just a sign that you never developed full immunity to the chicken pox virus. For me, having shingles developed that immunity. Hope you recover quickly! :flower:


----------



## MissMaternal

So sorry to hear that C&J :hugs: xx


----------



## Megg33k

Good luck, Jen! :hugs:

Sis... If you're having a moment... Okay... Have it! I know I had one a few days ago and you were nice enough to allow it happen. But, you have t snap out of it like I did once its over, got it? My mom had shingles and she was miserable! :(

raisin - I'll get you added now, hun. I'm so sorry for your loss! :hugs:

C&J - Oh, honey! :cry: I'm sooooooo sorry!!!!!! :hugs:


----------



## Vickieh1981

C&J said:


> Hi there, can you put me down as another miscarriage please. Started yesterday 6/8/10. Cant believe its happened again thats 2 m/c's in 2 months. Taking a month off now and giving my body a break.

I'm so sorry. :hugs:

Amos - this is not a sign that you are not meant to be a mother - It could be a sgign you are run down though (it lies dormant and can reactivate when you are stressed and stuff, like the cold sore virus)


----------



## Amos2009

Thanks Vickie- I know I will feel better once all this crap is out of my system I guess.
Wow- you are already 9 weeks???


----------



## Fergie89

C&J said:


> Hi there, can you put me down as another miscarriage please. Started yesterday 6/8/10. Cant believe its happened again thats 2 m/c's in 2 months. Taking a month off now and giving my body a break.

so sorry for your loss :( :cry: :hugs: xoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxox


----------



## Fergie89

i have the worst pain on my left side under my hip , had it for 3 days , and seems to be getting sorer today .. anyone had this before? xxoxoxoxox


----------



## Amos2009

So sorry for your loss C&J :cry:

Fergie- not had that pain (that I remember anyway!) Where are you in your cycle?


----------



## Fergie89

Amos2009 said:


> So sorry for your loss C&J :cry:
> 
> Fergie- not had that pain (that I remember anyway!) Where are you in your cycle?

it feels like a really bad stitch ... i dont even know, iv not had AF since my micarriage which was abt 5 weeks ago ..xoxoxo


----------



## sunshinegirl

Hi guys can you update me, 3rd MC in June. Fell pregnant by accident. Was on my 2 month break after 2nd mmc. Found out at 5 wks miscarried at 6wks. I now have an appointment on 23rd Sept at the hospital for tests. I am now waiting until these are complete before trying again. I am coping ok but my husband is finding it harder than me each time we lose a baby.

I will let you know the results when I get them x x x


----------



## sequeena

So so sorry all :hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

I'm so sorry, sunshinegirl! :hugs: I'll update you!


----------



## impatient1

C&J I am so sorry for your loss.

To the new women who have just joined us, I am so sorry for your loss, hope your TTC stay is short with a sticky.

Amos I hope you are feeling better soon. Make sure you get lots of rest.


----------



## Tulip

So sorry Sunshine and C&J. Sunshine I wish you the best of luck with your testing and hope that OH finds strength in the answers. Extra hugs to you both :hugs:

Welcome Raisin I hope we can get graduate you into PAL very soon.

Amos, I think Vic's right you are run down you poor thing. You WILL be a mummy - and one of the very best. xxx

Impatient - OMG 12+3 already :shock: Congratulations!

Best of luck to Bizy and TB for your stimming.... cannot wait to see you both with bumps.

Love to all xxx


----------



## Fergie89

i ended up going to he hospital last night & my pains turned out 2 be a kidney infection... also my temperature has dropped from 35.9 to 34.8 .. :dust:..xoxox


----------



## impatient1

Thanks Tulip.

Hope you are feeling better soon Fergie.


----------



## Tigerlilies

Sorry for your losses Sunshine and C&J. I hope you get some answers and whatever you need from the hospital C&J for a healthy PG! :hugs: 

I hope Amos and Fergie are feeling better! :flower:

This too shall pass!
:rain:


----------



## hb1

For anyone feeling like it may not happen - check out Extreme pregnancy on home and health - couples who have gone thru mc, eptopic, ivf etc and are pg against the odds..

hx


----------



## Amos2009

HB- is that a show on TV?


----------



## Sassy_TTC

WOW I justed watched Extreme Pregnancy, what a programme! Really gives hope for anyone going through difficult times.xx


----------



## hb1

Yep - it's on discovery home and health - it's done very nicely I think hx


----------



## Beadette

Meggy,

I've got my BFP! *again* 2-3 on digi after a few days of lines on IC's (pics and full story in journal page 211) 

Happy but very frightened!


----------



## Amos2009

Congrats Beadette!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## LunaBean

Yayeeee Beadette!!!!!!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## doddy0402

woohoo beadette!! congrats on your bfp!x


----------



## SunShyn2205

Congrats Beadette!! :happydance:


----------



## Tigerlilies

Congratulations Beadette! Praying for a healthy baby and pregnancy!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Fergie89

Congrats!!!!!! :D:D:D:D:D:D xoxoxoxoxox


----------



## Megg33k

I'll have to check out Extreme Pregnancy! Thanks! :)



Beadette said:


> Meggy,
> 
> I've got my BFP! *again* 2-3 on digi after a few days of lines on IC's (pics and full story in journal page 211)
> 
> Happy but very frightened!

OMG! OMG! OMG! Neeeeeeeeeeeeeeeen! :yipee: So excited for you, flower! :hugs: CONGRATULATIONS!!!! :wohoo:


----------



## Lucy1973

Congrats Beadette, that is fantastic! :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## cla

congrats hun:happydance:


----------



## fluffyblue

Beadette said:


> Meggy,
> 
> I've got my BFP! *again* 2-3 on digi after a few days of lines on IC's (pics and full story in journal page 211)
> 
> Happy but very frightened!

OMG I should check in here more regularly :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: for you - lots of luck and huge congratulations hun xxxxxx


----------



## lynnb

Congratulations Beadette :happydance:


----------



## Firedancer41

Great news Beadette, congrats!


----------



## svetayasofiya

C&J said:


> Hi there, can you put me down as another miscarriage please. Started yesterday 6/8/10. Cant believe its happened again thats 2 m/c's in 2 months. Taking a month off now and giving my body a break.

I am SO sorry that you have to go through this again, stay strong. :hugs:


----------



## svetayasofiya

Congrats Beadette!

Fergie- hope you get better soon... Is it serious?


----------



## BizyBee

Hey, I'm back from my trip! All is going well with stimming. I have my first scan/bloods today, but I don't expect much growth yet. We'll see how it goes this week, as I have appointments every other day.

I'm sad to see more losses. :hugs: Sorry girls. xx
Glad Beadette had some good news. Congrats.


----------



## maratobe

YAY beadette!!! congratulations sweetheart!!!
you most deff deserve this!!
im sooo sooo happy we are up to 103 BFPs now!!!
:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Fergie89

svetayasofiya said:


> Congrats Beadette!
> 
> Fergie- hope you get better soon... Is it serious?

Thanks :) im feelin a'lot better today , & no pains :) 

would someone b able to look at my BBT chart and tell me what this means when my temp does this ?..xoxoxox


https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/30649c


----------



## dawny690

Congrats so glad for you girls sorry for all the new girls and girls who have had losses :hugs: xxxx


----------



## Tigerlilies

Fergie, that's quite the dip you had yesterday, I noticed though that you took your temp at a different time. Is today's temp earlier or later than yesterday and by how much? Have you had a AF since your MC?


----------



## Dazed

Well, looks like I'm out! AF arrived this morning. Debating on taking some time off. I am personally trying to avoid a due date around a certain time, although I was told not to bother. We'll see how I feel. I was starting to think this was my month, so I'm a little bummed out right now. On the bright side, I think my cycle is returning to a normal length!

Congrats on the new BFP Beadette!


----------



## Fergie89

dietrad said:


> Fergie, that's quite the dip you had yesterday, I noticed though that you took your temp at a different time. Is today's temp earlier or later than yesterday and by how much? Have you had a AF since your MC?

hi dietrad :) 

yeah was only abt half an hour earlier than the other days (if that ) no havent had AF since MC ... I really dont know what the high temps & low temps mean lol..xoxoxox


----------



## Lucy1973

Sorry to hear that Dazed :hugs:


----------



## Tigerlilies

Fergie89 said:


> hi dietrad :)
> 
> yeah was only abt half an hour earlier than the other days (if that ) no havent had AF since MC ... I really dont know what the high temps & low temps mean lol..xoxoxox

It's hard to say since this is your first chart and we can't even count from your last AF. Normally, you're going to have a baseline of temps before your AF, then when there's an estrogen surge, the temp will drop, it means you're about to ovulate. When your temp spikes above the normal temps you were having, it means you actually ovulated. The 24hr window for fertilization occurs between the the drop and spike in temp but personally I had sex the day my temp spiked and I still got PG the first go around so even though most websites say that it's too late once the temp has risen, I say still go for it! Now after OV, your temp should stay high until AF, which it will drop again, but if it stays high and no AF....then you're PG!


----------



## Tigerlilies

Oh, and the temping during the same time, you want to set your alarm and try to keep it the same. For every half hour earlier you temp, your actually temp might be 0.1 degree higher, for every half hour you temp later, your actually temp might be 0.1 lower then what you recorded on that off time. One day I checked that out, set my alarm for the weekend, took my temp, went back to bed and then took my temp again 3 hours later and there was a 0.52 degree difference!


----------



## Megg33k

Sorry, Dazed! :hugs: Its my fault... Your body is trying to wait for me so we can be bump buddies!


----------



## Fergie89

dietrad said:


> Fergie89 said:
> 
> 
> hi dietrad :)
> 
> yeah was only abt half an hour earlier than the other days (if that ) no havent had AF since MC ... I really dont know what the high temps & low temps mean lol..xoxoxox
> 
> It's hard to say since this is your first chart and we can't even count from your last AF. Normally, you're going to have a baseline of temps before your AF, then when there's an estrogen surge, the temp will drop, it means you're about to ovulate. When your temp spikes above the normal temps you were having, it means you actually ovulated. The 24hr window for fertilization occurs between the the drop and spike in temp but personally I had sex the day my temp spiked and I still got PG the first go around so even though most websites say that it's too late once the temp has risen, I say still go for it! Now after OV, your temp should stay high until AF, which it will drop again, but if it stays high and no AF....then you're PG!Click to expand...

hopefully it stays highhhhhhhhhh!!! that would be amazinnnn! :haha::D:D:D:D:D:D:D:D 

by high, do u mean like as in "the spike" temp ?..xoxox


----------



## Tigerlilies

Yeah, it might fluctuate a little but it should stay above your 'baseline' temps. I use quotations since you are just starting out and there is just a few days to compare to.


----------



## Fergie89

i will just keep temping and we will see :D 

how many DPO did u take ur test for it to come up positive ? xoxox


----------



## Dazed

Megg33k said:


> Sorry, Dazed! :hugs: Its my fault... Your body is trying to wait for me so we can be bump buddies!

You got it girlie! We WILL be bump buddies. OK, I can't promise that, but darn it we will try. Are you going to take a break until you find out whats going on or are you going to trudge throught it all and hope for the best?


----------



## Megg33k

Dazed said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> Sorry, Dazed! :hugs: Its my fault... Your body is trying to wait for me so we can be bump buddies!
> 
> You got it girlie! We WILL be bump buddies. OK, I can't promise that, but darn it we will try. Are you going to take a break until you find out whats going on or are you going to trudge throught it all and hope for the best?Click to expand...

Meh... I know what's going on now. My progesterone (or lack thereof) doesn't give babies a fighting chance! So, I'm out of the game until after the 25th (FS consultation)... Hoping to get meds and progesterone supplements that day and get back to it. Although, I don't know if he'll prescribe that early! Hoping though!

P.S. As expected, my chart looks like ass on my natural cycle! *sigh*


----------



## Dazed

Megg33k said:


> Dazed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> Sorry, Dazed! :hugs: Its my fault... Your body is trying to wait for me so we can be bump buddies!
> 
> You got it girlie! We WILL be bump buddies. OK, I can't promise that, but darn it we will try. Are you going to take a break until you find out whats going on or are you going to trudge throught it all and hope for the best?Click to expand...
> 
> Meh... I know what's going on now. My progesterone (or lack thereof) doesn't give babies a fighting chance! So, I'm out of the game until after the 25th (FS consultation)... Hoping to get meds and progesterone supplements that day and get back to it. Although, I don't know if he'll prescribe that early! Hoping though!
> 
> P.S. As expected, my chart looks like ass on my natural cycle! *sigh*Click to expand...

Poor babe:hugs:. That may be one of the reasons behind me not charting besides the fact that I don't have the disapline to do it:haha:. Maybe I should just change up my routine. When I got my first BPF we were NTNP for a few months and then actually tried. Maybe its reverse this time**wishful thinking** and I should just not care. The suckie thing is my reason for thinking about waiting is actually for work of all things. Sorry... ranting! Just think happy thoughts and happy things will happen!:happydance::flower:


----------



## aussiettc

sorry to all the new losses.

WOOOOOHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO and congrats to Beadette. So happy for you:happydance:


----------



## Megg33k

Dazed said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dazed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> Sorry, Dazed! :hugs: Its my fault... Your body is trying to wait for me so we can be bump buddies!
> 
> You got it girlie! We WILL be bump buddies. OK, I can't promise that, but darn it we will try. Are you going to take a break until you find out whats going on or are you going to trudge throught it all and hope for the best?Click to expand...
> 
> Meh... I know what's going on now. My progesterone (or lack thereof) doesn't give babies a fighting chance! So, I'm out of the game until after the 25th (FS consultation)... Hoping to get meds and progesterone supplements that day and get back to it. Although, I don't know if he'll prescribe that early! Hoping though!
> 
> P.S. As expected, my chart looks like ass on my natural cycle! *sigh*Click to expand...
> 
> Poor babe:hugs:. That may be one of the reasons behind me not charting besides the fact that I don't have the disapline to do it:haha:. Maybe I should just change up my routine. When I got my first BPF we were NTNP for a few months and then actually tried. Maybe its reverse this time**wishful thinking** and I should just not care. The suckie thing is my reason for thinking about waiting is actually for work of all things. Sorry... ranting! Just think happy thoughts and happy things will happen!:happydance::flower:Click to expand...

Work?! NO! Absolutely not! You stop that right now! LOL


----------



## Dazed

Megg33k said:


> Dazed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dazed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> Work?! NO! Absolutely not! You stop that right now! LOL
> 
> HEHE! I think I am going to give it another go this month. If I do take a break I am going to do it for me! My hubby is a coaster freak and we will take advantage of it and maybe take a trip up to Sandusky OH and go to Cedar Point for Halloween.Click to expand...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Click to expand...Click to expand...


----------



## Tigerlilies

Megg33k said:


> Meh... I know what's going on now. My progesterone (or lack thereof) doesn't give babies a fighting chance! So, I'm out of the game until after the 25th (FS consultation)... Hoping to get meds and progesterone supplements that day and get back to it. Although, I don't know if he'll prescribe that early! Hoping though!
> 
> P.S. As expected, my chart looks like ass on my natural cycle! *sigh*

At least your dr is letting you get more aggressive now! This is a good sign for a BFP for September!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Tigerlilies

Okay, so the nursed called and my hcg results are in. On Friday, 14dpo, my progesterone was 23, my hcg was 47, Monday, my hcg was 187. That's good right? 72hrs later with...what is that....75% increase?


----------



## Megg33k

Megg33k said:


> Work?! NO! Absolutely not! You stop that right now! LOL

HEHE! I think I am going to give it another go this month. If I do take a break I am going to do it for me! My hubby is a coaster freak and we will take advantage of it and maybe take a trip up to Sandusky OH and go to Cedar Point for Halloween.[/QUOTE]

Yay! :)



dietrad said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> Meh... I know what's going on now. My progesterone (or lack thereof) doesn't give babies a fighting chance! So, I'm out of the game until after the 25th (FS consultation)... Hoping to get meds and progesterone supplements that day and get back to it. Although, I don't know if he'll prescribe that early! Hoping though!
> 
> P.S. As expected, my chart looks like ass on my natural cycle! *sigh*
> 
> At least your dr is letting you get more aggressive now! This is a good sign for a BFP for September!!!! :thumbup:Click to expand...

Yeah, but I still worry what kind of time I'm looking at between the 25th and when he'll actually be willing to prescribe. I honestly don't think he'll do it at a consultation. But maybe?


----------



## impatient1

Congrats Beadette.

Megg fingers crossed he will prescribe them at the consultation or very shortly after!


----------



## Fergie89

dietrad said:


> Okay, so the nursed called and my hcg results are in. On Friday, 14dpo, my progesterone was 23, my hcg was 47, Monday, my hcg was 187. That's good right? 72hrs later with...what is that....75% increase?

thats great!! there goin up up up ! :D:D:D:D:D


----------



## Lucy1973

Thats great news Dietrad....full steam ahead! :hugs:


----------



## Fergie89

advice anyone ? 

which is more accurate , taking ur BBT orally or vaginally ? 

xoxoxxox


----------



## Tigerlilies

I did my orally, but vaginally is suppose to be more accurate. Just have to make sure either way, that you place the thermometer is the same place on the same side of your tongue or at the same depth vaginally.


----------



## Fergie89

yeah iv been doing mine orally too, but still cant get to grips with the temp thing lol ,, my temp was the same today as yesterday


----------



## LunaBean

That can happen sometimes, I always put mine at the left side, as far back as it goes!


----------



## Fergie89

lunabean , how long after ur mc did u fall pregnant ? xoxox


----------



## BizyBee

Fab news dietrad!

Fergie, I've heard vaginally is also more accurate.


----------



## heather_dw

So..

Today I donated my 40 little handknit baby hats. The Public Relations person met me in the hospital's lobby and escorted me up to the "Family Birthplace" area. I met the "head lady" there. I showed them the hats. Everyone loved them. They fawned all over me and the hats like it was the best thing ever! They laid all the hats out on the nurse's station and took pictures of me with the hats and of me with the "head lady" (I forget what her actual title/name was). They also were trying to get one of the newborns' moms to have her baby's picture taken in a hat, but she wasn't "feeling her best" and apparently was being difficult. The husband came up to us and apologized. They did finally agree to it and sign the release but the nurses said that getting the picture would "take a while" so they'll send me all the pictures taken via email or regular mail soon. Another little baby boy was going home from the hospital, and they let the family choose a hat as they were walking out. Then they tried the little hat on the baby. I just sat there and watched as my brain went a mile-a-minute. The mother turned to me with a very sincere expression and thanked me for making the hats and for giving one to her baby. I'll post links to pictures whenever I receive and upload them. Not sure exactly when that will be. I have one crappy picture my sister took. Maybe I'll post a link to that one, but I look awful.

I've already knit another small hat as I've sat here tonight pondering this. I find myself hovering between happy and sad. On one hand, even though to some people, knitting and donating baby hats isn't a big deal in the large scheme of things, I felt good that I could do *something*. On the other hand, I always get sad when I wonder if my hubby and I will ever get to be in the "Family Birthplace" having our baby and will I ever have a baby of my own to knit hats for?

I think I'm finally ovulating too (again) and I *think* (fingers crossed) that my cycle is regulating itself finally. They took blood from me again today to see if my HCG of 7 from last week has fallen to 0.


----------



## Megg33k

Aww... Its very sweet of you! And I do believe you'll be there with your own baby one day! :hugs:


----------



## shiseru

Hello everyone, please allow me to join the race

A little about myself - I lost my daughter duing 20 weeks of pregnancy last year Aug. That was my first after 12 years of marraige. Started trying in Dec using preseed, fell pregnant but god has again taken away my 2nd little angel. So here i am still without a living child. I am 36 this year and the bilogical clock is ticking.

Despite the losses, I want to remain optimistic. I am seeing a chinese sinseh and taking traditional chinese medicine. The sinseh said my "chi" (vital energy in chinese) and blood is weak after my 2 losses. I am using sasmar conceive + and hopefully this time, god bless me with healthy babies.


----------



## cla

shiseru said:


> Hello everyone, please allow me to join the race
> 
> A little about myself - I lost my daughter duing 20 weeks of pregnancy last year Aug. That was my first after 12 years of marraige. Started trying in Dec using preseed, fell pregnant but god has again taken away my 2nd little angel. So here i am still without a living child. I am 36 this year and the bilogical clock is ticking.
> 
> Despite the losses, I want to remain optimistic. I am seeing a chinese sinseh and taking traditional chinese medicine. The sinseh said my "chi" (vital energy in chinese) and blood is weak after my 2 losses. I am using sasmar conceive + and hopefully this time, god bless me with healthy babies.

iam so sorry hun:hugs:


----------



## tryforbaby2

Megg33K, I was wondering if you can adjust the year of my loss on the front page. I hadmy loss this year in 2010....
12w, 1 loss July 2010


Thank You Very Much! <3


----------



## LunaBean

Fergie89 said:


> lunabean , how long after ur mc did u fall pregnant ? xoxox

I always get pregnant every month I try, so every 2 months the past 10 months, but I still always miscarry


----------



## impatient1

Heather that is so sweet of you to donate them. I hope your day comes very soon. :hugs: :dust:

Shiseru I am so sorry for your losses.


----------



## Mrmojo1971

I just got my :bfp: today. 

I'm only 9 dpo after O'ing early this cycle but can I cautiously take #105 ? (105 is one of my lucky numbers - number of the house I grew up in - so I'm hoping it's as a lucky omen !)

:dust:


----------



## Lucy1973

Lunabean, I hope this little bean sticks! I am like you, I seem to get preg easy and then miscarry. :wacko:

Congrats Mrmojo!!! :hugs:


----------



## debgreasby

Congrats Mrmojo!

I have an early scan tomorrow thanks to my fabulous midwife... 11.45am.... please keep fingers crossed for me :)


----------



## Mrmojo1971

debgreasby said:


> Congrats Mrmojo!
> 
> I have an early scan tomorrow thanks to my fabulous midwife... 11.45am.... please keep fingers crossed for me :)

I can't believe you'll be 7 weeks already - it doesn't seem long since you posted your :bfp:

FX for your scan !

I've made an appointment with my GP to get my progesterone checked and you've just reminded me I need to ring the EPU because they said they'd book me in for a reassurance scan @ 7 weeks when I was pregnant again. (I think I'll leave it until next week though in case they think I'm completely mad ringing at 3 weeks !)


----------



## lynnb

Congrats Mrmojo :happydance:

Deb - have everything crossed for you hun, let us know how it goes :hugs:


----------



## susan36

congrats mrmojo1971 , great namy by the way my idol lol :hugs:


----------



## roonsma

debgreasby said:


> Congrats Mrmojo!
> 
> I have an early scan tomorrow thanks to my fabulous midwife... 11.45am.... please keep fingers crossed for me :)

Fingers well and truly crossed for you Deb, i'm sure everything will be brill though xx :happydance:


----------



## sequeena

Everything is ticking along nicely 'down there'. They really meant it when they said a chemical was just like a heavy period. I'm testing on August 27th and really hoping for my :bfp:


----------



## svetayasofiya

debgreasby said:


> Congrats Mrmojo!
> 
> I have an early scan tomorrow thanks to my fabulous midwife... 11.45am.... please keep fingers crossed for me :)

:thumbup: fx'd!!!! Sooooo exciting! :hugs:



Mrmojo1971 said:

> I can't believe you'll be 7 weeks already - it doesn't seem long since you posted your :bfp:
> 
> FX for your scan !
> 
> I've made an appointment with my GP to get my progesterone checked and you've just reminded me I need to ring the EPU because they said they'd book me in for a reassurance scan @ 7 weeks when I was pregnant again. (I think I'll leave it until next week though in case they think I'm completely mad ringing at 3 weeks !)

I think that's an awesome sign though, that you can get a BFP at 3 wks!!! fx'd for you too!! For all our lovely pg ladies here. :happydance:


----------



## Megg33k

shiseru - I'm so sorry, honey! :hugs: I'll get you added soon... but I need the month and year of your most recent loss. Also, do you want your 20w loss put down as a MC or a still birth (so, (2) for losses or (1+1) for losses)?

tryforbaby2 - I'll fix it, hun! Sorry! :hugs:

Mrmojo1971 - Congrats! :yipee: You can certainly have #105! :hugs:

Deb - Everything crossed, honey! :hugs:


----------



## Fergie89

is this just me or has anyone else experienced this overwhelming sense of sadness ( for no reason ) lol...just want to cry about nothing ...its been nearly 6 weeks since mc and no AF ! xoxoxoxox :dust: to everyone :D


----------



## LunaBean

I guesss you can add me as 106..but you'll probably have to take me away in a weeks time!


----------



## dawny690

I hope you wont need to be lunabean and love the name change sweets xxxx


----------



## svetayasofiya

LunaBean said:


> I guesss you can add me as 106..but you'll probably have to take me away in a weeks time!

No negativity!!!! Believe in it and that this is YOUR time! xo :baby:


----------



## svetayasofiya

Fergie89 said:


> is this just me or has anyone else experienced this overwhelming sense of sadness ( for no reason ) lol...just want to cry about nothing ...its been nearly 6 weeks since mc and no AF ! xoxoxoxox :dust: to everyone :D

Well i don't think it's for no reason. :hugs: I am doing much better (although I had a massive meltdown yesterday). I found around the time I got my AF I was crazy emotional and I felt like I was grieving all over again. I am hoping you are just pregnant. ;) :flower: :thumbup:


----------



## surreysharon

MC in Feb 2009 and october 2009. BFP 6 July 2010. x


----------



## Amos2009

Congrats to the new BFP's!!! 

I am going to throw all caution to the wind now.....I just got my digi that said "pregnant"!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I pray with all my might this is my sticky bean. Even with the shingles that I am fighting right now, I am going to remain positive. 

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Fergie89

svetayasofiya said:


> Fergie89 said:
> 
> 
> is this just me or has anyone else experienced this overwhelming sense of sadness ( for no reason ) lol...just want to cry about nothing ...its been nearly 6 weeks since mc and no AF ! xoxoxoxox :dust: to everyone :D
> 
> Well i don't think it's for no reason. :hugs: I am doing much better (although I had a massive meltdown yesterday). I found around the time I got my AF I was crazy emotional and I felt like I was grieving all over again. I am hoping you are just pregnant. ;) :flower: :thumbup:Click to expand...


im hoping too :)

we all just need to keep our chin up :) we r entitled to an outburst lol

and congrats ladies on ur BFP'S XXXXXX


----------



## Megg33k

You're already up there, Lizzie! LOL I'm impatient! :hugs:

Sharon - OMG! Congrats! I haven't seen you about in ages! I'll happily add you! :hugs:

Sis... Good girl! I was hoping you'd decide to let me put it up! :hugs: Yay for digi!


----------



## shiseru

Thank you Megg33k, you are very sweet!

My first loss at 20 weeks was a stillbirth, Aug 2009
My second loss at 8 weeks was a MC - Feb 2010

Congrats to the BFPs!


----------



## Megg33k

shiseru said:


> Thank you Megg33k, you are very sweet!
> 
> My first loss at 20 weeks was a stillbirth, Aug 2009
> My second loss at 8 weeks was a MC - Feb 2010
> 
> Congrats to the BFPs!

Thanks for the clarification, hun! I just know how important it is that it gets put in correctly... such a sensitive subject! I'm so sorry again for your losses! I'll get you added! I hope to be adding your sticky BFP very soon too! :hugs:


----------



## bbhopes

Congrats to all the BFP's gives us all hope. BABY DUST TO ALL.


----------



## Tulip

Congratulations to all the new BFPs I am praying they are sticky for you :kiss: Especially Lizzie darling, I hope this your forever baby xxxx


----------



## lynnb

Amos2009 said:


> Congrats to the new BFP's!!!
> 
> I am going to throw all caution to the wind now.....I just got my digi that said "pregnant"!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I pray with all my might this is my sticky bean. Even with the shingles that I am fighting right now, I am going to remain positive.
> 
> :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

Congratulations :happydance:

Sending yoy truck loads of sticky :dust:


----------



## Lucy1973

Congrats Amos! :happydance:

I am praying it's a sticky one! :hugs:


----------



## Mummy2Angel.

Congrats to all the new bfps

And i'd like to add mine :happydance: i got my :bfp: this morning :happydance:


----------



## SunShyn2205

Amos2009 said:


> Congrats to the new BFP's!!!
> 
> I am going to throw all caution to the wind now.....I just got my digi that said "pregnant"!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I pray with all my might this is my sticky bean. Even with the shingles that I am fighting right now, I am going to remain positive.
> 
> :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

OMG!!! IM SOO HAPPY For YOu Amos, Congratulations!!!!!!!! :happydance:
I agree the Best thing to Do Is Stay Positive!!!! and make sure you start prenatal care early!....:hugs: and Congrats Again!


Yay For All The Other BFP'S That so great to see that number climb So Fast!! Health and Happiness to Everyone!!!!


----------



## lovehearts

congrats on the new BFPs xx


----------



## Megg33k

Congrats, Mummy2Angel!!! :hugs: So excited for you! :yipee:


----------



## debgreasby

OMG it's just too exciting! Yay Amy and Lunabean (loving the name change) and yay to mummy2angel too!

:happydance:


----------



## selina3127

got my BFP THIS MORNING finally !!!!!!!!!! i'm so happy xxxx


----------



## Vickieh1981

Amos2009 said:


> Thanks Vickie- I know I will feel better once all this crap is out of my system I guess.
> Wow- you are already 9 weeks???

10 weeks tomorrow. I have known for 6.5 weeks now.



sunshinegirl said:


> Hi guys can you update me, 3rd MC in June. Fell pregnant by accident. Was on my 2 month break after 2nd mmc. Found out at 5 wks miscarried at 6wks. I now have an appointment on 23rd Sept at the hospital for tests. I am now waiting until these are complete before trying again. I am coping ok but my husband is finding it harder than me each time we lose a baby.
> 
> I will let you know the results when I get them x x x

So sorry hun 



Fergie89 said:


> i ended up going to he hospital last night & my pains turned out 2 be a kidney infection... also my temperature has dropped from 35.9 to 34.8 .. :dust:..xoxox

I sympathise - I have one too and they are not nice.



Beadette said:


> Meggy,
> 
> I've got my BFP! *again* 2-3 on digi after a few days of lines on IC's (pics and full story in journal page 211)
> 
> Happy but very frightened!

Am thrilled for you hun. xxx



BizyBee said:


> Hey, I'm back from my trip! All is going well with stimming. I have my first scan/bloods today, but I don't expect much growth yet. We'll see how it goes this week, as I have appointments every other day.
> 
> I'm sad to see more losses. :hugs: Sorry girls. xx
> Glad Beadette had some good news. Congrats.

That means you and TB are on the same IVF schedule more or less right?



Dazed said:


> Well, looks like I'm out! AF arrived this morning. Debating on taking some time off. I am personally trying to avoid a due date around a certain time, although I was told not to bother. We'll see how I feel. I was starting to think this was my month, so I'm a little bummed out right now. On the bright side, I think my cycle is returning to a normal length!
> 
> Congrats on the new BFP Beadette!

Sorry to hear the witch got you hun. xx



Fergie89 said:


> advice anyone ?
> 
> which is more accurate , taking ur BBT orally or vaginally ?
> 
> xoxoxxox

Vaginally. Mine was much better once I switched.



heather_dw said:


> So..
> 
> Today I donated my 40 little handknit baby hats. The Public Relations person met me in the hospital's lobby and escorted me up to the "Family Birthplace" area. I met the "head lady" there. I showed them the hats. Everyone loved them. They fawned all over me and the hats like it was the best thing ever! They laid all the hats out on the nurse's station and took pictures of me with the hats and of me with the "head lady" (I forget what her actual title/name was). They also were trying to get one of the newborns' moms to have her baby's picture taken in a hat, but she wasn't "feeling her best" and apparently was being difficult. The husband came up to us and apologized. They did finally agree to it and sign the release but the nurses said that getting the picture would "take a while" so they'll send me all the pictures taken via email or regular mail soon. Another little baby boy was going home from the hospital, and they let the family choose a hat as they were walking out. Then they tried the little hat on the baby. I just sat there and watched as my brain went a mile-a-minute. The mother turned to me with a very sincere expression and thanked me for making the hats and for giving one to her baby. I'll post links to pictures whenever I receive and upload them. Not sure exactly when that will be. I have one crappy picture my sister took. Maybe I'll post a link to that one, but I look awful.
> 
> I've already knit another small hat as I've sat here tonight pondering this. I find myself hovering between happy and sad. On one hand, even though to some people, knitting and donating baby hats isn't a big deal in the large scheme of things, I felt good that I could do *something*. On the other hand, I always get sad when I wonder if my hubby and I will ever get to be in the "Family Birthplace" having our baby and will I ever have a baby of my own to knit hats for?
> 
> I think I'm finally ovulating too (again) and I *think* (fingers crossed) that my cycle is regulating itself finally. They took blood from me again today to see if my HCG of 7 from last week has fallen to 0.

Think that you are wonderful making all of these. I'd love to see the pictures when you get them.



shiseru said:


> Hello everyone, please allow me to join the race
> 
> A little about myself - I lost my daughter duing 20 weeks of pregnancy last year Aug. That was my first after 12 years of marraige. Started trying in Dec using preseed, fell pregnant but god has again taken away my 2nd little angel. So here i am still without a living child. I am 36 this year and the bilogical clock is ticking.
> 
> Despite the losses, I want to remain optimistic. I am seeing a chinese sinseh and taking traditional chinese medicine. The sinseh said my "chi" (vital energy in chinese) and blood is weak after my 2 losses. I am using sasmar conceive + and hopefully this time, god bless me with healthy babies.

Sorry to hear of your losses. :hug:



LunaBean said:


> Fergie89 said:
> 
> 
> lunabean , how long after ur mc did u fall pregnant ? xoxox
> 
> I always get pregnant every month I try, so every 2 months the past 10 months, but I still always miscarryClick to expand...

YEY I see you are pregnant again. xxx



Mrmojo1971 said:


> I just got my :bfp: today.
> 
> I'm only 9 dpo after O'ing early this cycle but can I cautiously take #105 ? (105 is one of my lucky numbers - number of the house I grew up in - so I'm hoping it's as a lucky omen !)
> 
> :dust:

Great news. Congratulations. I live in 105 too - useless piece of information for you.



Amos2009 said:


> Congrats to the new BFP's!!!
> 
> I am going to throw all caution to the wind now.....I just got my digi that said "pregnant"!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I pray with all my might this is my sticky bean. Even with the shingles that I am fighting right now, I am going to remain positive.
> 
> :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

YEY I am so so thrilled for you hun. Did you ask your GP about the shingles.



Mummy2Angel. said:


> Congrats to all the new bfps
> 
> And i'd like to add mine :happydance: i got my :bfp: this morning :happydance:

Said it in other places but congratulations.



selina3127 said:


> got my BFP THIS MORNING finally !!!!!!!!!! i'm so happy xxxx

YEY Congratulations!!!


----------



## dawny690

OMG the :bfp: fairy must be around :dance: congratulations girls xxxx


----------



## lynnb

dawny690 said:


> OMG the :bfp: fairy must be around :dance: congratulations girls xxxx

Hope she stays around for quite a while :haha:


----------



## cla

congrats on all the new babies:happydance::happydance::happydance:
i really think i must be doing somthing wrong:growlmad:


----------



## selina3127

don't think that cla it's taken me 9 long months to get this bfp, good things come to those who wait good luck hunni xxxxx


----------



## cla

it just seems to be taking FOREVER. this will be our 5th cycle since i lost the baby. 
did you do anything different??? i bet you are over the moon??


----------



## selina3127

this was the first month where i stopped thinking about it and thought stuff it i went out enjoyed myself and focused on other things thats all i did different, i'm higher than the moon at the minute just hope everything will be ok this time round it will happen for you trust me i know how you feel xxxxx


----------



## cla

have you told your boys yet??


----------



## MissMaternal

WOW load of new bfps!!!!! Congrats ladies!!!!! xxxxxxx


----------



## Tigerlilies

:hug: Shiseru, I'm so sorry for your losses. Keep faith girl! 

Cla, I know your frustrations, I wish a stinky bean soon!!!! :hugs:

Deb, how did the scan go!?!?!?!

Congratulations to M2A, Amos, Lunabean, Selina, & Mrmojo for :bfp:!!!!!!! :happydance: :wohoo: :dance:

I'll be having an early scan at 6wks on the 23rd! FX'd!


----------



## Dazed

lynnb said:


> Hope she stays around for quite a while :haha:

I hope so to. I am really happy for everyone who got their BFP! :happydance:

I feel so left out!


----------



## Firedancer41

Congrats to all the new :bfp:s!!!! Each time I pop in to BnB, this number climbs. I remember when it was in the 40's and we were hoping to hit 50!

And :dust: to all the ladies who are waiting on their :bfp:-you will help make that number climb even higher!!! :hugs:


----------



## Amos2009

Well, that didn't last long.....test is barely showing a line today :cry::cry::cry:

I think I am really done....plus I have to make some big decisions regarding my husband.


----------



## cla

Dazed said:


> lynnb said:
> 
> 
> Hope she stays around for quite a while :haha:
> 
> I hope so to. I am really happy for everyone who got their BFP! :happydance:
> 
> I feel so left out!Click to expand...

I feel left out to


----------



## cla

Amos2009 said:


> Well, that didn't last long.....test is barely showing a line today :cry::cry::cry:
> 
> I think I am really done....plus I have to make some big decisions regarding my husband.

I'm sorry Hun, I hope everything works out xxx


----------



## selina3127

not told the boys yet not going too for a while x


----------



## cla

I et you still can't believe it


----------



## svetayasofiya

Amos2009 said:


> Congrats to the new BFP's!!!
> 
> I am going to throw all caution to the wind now.....I just got my digi that said "pregnant"!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I pray with all my might this is my sticky bean. Even with the shingles that I am fighting right now, I am going to remain positive.
> 
> :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:




Mummy2Angel. said:


> Congrats to all the new bfps
> 
> And i'd like to add mine :happydance: i got my :bfp: this morning :happydance:




selina3127 said:


> got my BFP THIS MORNING finally !!!!!!!!!! i'm so happy xxxx


Is there something in the water??? LOL :thumbup: Congrats guys!!! :bunny:





Amos2009 said:


> Well, that didn't last long.....test is barely showing a line today :cry::cry::cry:
> 
> I think I am really done....plus I have to make some big decisions regarding my husband.

Hang in there......... you might still be fine. :hugs: I'll be thinking of you. xo


----------



## Vickieh1981

selina3127 said:


> not told the boys yet not going too for a while x

We are the same. 10 weeks tomorrow and not told them - am going to wait till 16 weeks if I actually get there.

Amos - Do you remember me posting the same - that I hated my body as my test faded.


----------



## selina3127

i can't take it in no can't wait till i have my scan got 1 on the 8th of september xxx


----------



## TripleB

Oooh Selina, I'm so pleased for you hun! Sending you lots of sticky dust and PMA for a healthy pregnancy :hugs: xxx


----------



## debgreasby

Huge congrats to the new :bfp:

My scan was wonderful ... gorgeous little blob with a heartbeat :cloud9:


----------



## Tigerlilies

Deb that's great! :happydance:

Amos, I agree with Vickie and Sveta, it's not over yet! :hugs:


----------



## svetayasofiya

oooh Deb!!! Fantastic news!!!!!


----------



## BizyBee

OMG, we've had a bfp explosion! :yipee:

Congrats ladies!!!


----------



## BizyBee

Thinking of you Amos... xx


----------



## Beadette

Hugs Amos! Xxxxx


----------



## impatient1

Mrmojo1971 said:


> I just got my :bfp: today.
> 
> I'm only 9 dpo after O'ing early this cycle but can I cautiously take #105 ? (105 is one of my lucky numbers - number of the house I grew up in - so I'm hoping it's as a lucky omen !)
> :dust:

Congratulations!



LunaBean said:


> I guesss you can add me as 106..but you'll probably have to take me away in a weeks time!

Congratulations! Hope this is a very sticky bean for you! 



surreysharon said:


> MC in Feb 2009 and october 2009. BFP 6 July 2010. x

Sorry for your losses. Congratulations on your :bfp:



Amos2009 said:


> Congrats to the new BFP's!!!
> 
> I am going to throw all caution to the wind now.....I just got my digi that said "pregnant"!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I pray with all my might this is my sticky bean. Even with the shingles that I am fighting right now, I am going to remain positive.
> 
> :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

Congratulations Amos! Hoping this is your lucky chance! :hugs:



Mummy2Angel. said:


> Congrats to all the new bfps
> 
> And i'd like to add mine :happydance: i got my :bfp: this morning :happydance:

Congratulations!



selina3127 said:


> got my BFP THIS MORNING finally !!!!!!!!!! i'm so happy xxxx

Congratulations!



debgreasby said:


> Huge congrats to the new :bfp:
> 
> My scan was wonderful ... gorgeous little blob with a heartbeat :cloud9:

Glad to hear that your scan went well!

There must be something in the air. Love the rising numbers! :dust: to everyone. Hoping for many more :bfp: to come!


----------



## Fergie89

how do u add a pic ?

iv just taken a PT and looks positive to me 

xoxoxoxox


----------



## Amos2009

Yay Deb!! :happydance: I am so happy for you!!!

Vickie- I do remember you saying that. It's just so hard not to compare to my other losses. The last 2 pregnancies, the lines were VERY faint too. Just having a bad morning- my husband decided to blow up at me for accidentally waking him up early this morning. How dare I go into the bathroom to get medicine for my shingles itch. 
I just got back from the doc where they took my bloods for hcg and progesterone tests. I should know those this afternoon. Now I have to get myself together to go to a job interview when all I want to do is ball up on the couch and cry. I really wonder sometimes if it's worth it to be married. 
Sorry ladies.....on a downward slide today :cry:


----------



## Fergie89

:)
 



Attached Files:







Picture 1008.jpg
File size: 43.6 KB
Views: 38


----------



## Fergie89

what do yous think ? xoxox


----------



## Lucy1973

Sorry Amos, hope somehow things will be ok......thinking of you :hugs:
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## svetayasofiya

Fergie you are hilarious. Awesome pic. I have no idea what I am supposed to be looking at???? I see a red line... that must be the compare line... the rest is too blurry. I had a feeling you were PG though! :D


----------



## Fergie89

click on the pic and you can see it clearer :D:D


----------



## VGibs

Holy BFP's!!!!!!!!!!! Must be that PMA dumptruck! haha

CONGRATS EVERYONE!


----------



## roonsma

Amos2009 said:


> Congrats to the new BFP's!!!
> 
> I am going to throw all caution to the wind now.....I just got my digi that said "pregnant"!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I pray with all my might this is my sticky bean. Even with the shingles that I am fighting right now, I am going to remain positive.
> 
> :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

 AMOS!! I'm all fingers crossed for you sweetie, i hope your hubby gets a grip and apologises soon. :hugs:


Mummy2Angel. said:


> Congrats to all the new bfps
> 
> And i'd like to add mine :happydance: i got my :bfp: this morning :happydance:

Congrats to you Mummy xx:happydance:


selina3127 said:


> got my BFP THIS MORNING finally !!!!!!!!!! i'm so happy xxxx

Congrats Selina!! :happydance:



debgreasby said:


> Huge congrats to the new :bfp:
> 
> My scan was wonderful ... gorgeous little blob with a heartbeat :cloud9:

YIPEE Deb thats great Hun!!! xx:happydance:


----------



## Megg33k

So much good news in here! Congrats, Selina! :hugs: 

Great news on the scan, Deb! :thumbup:

To think I was worried we wouldn't stay over 100! :dohh:


----------



## hb1

OMG - congrats to everyone!

:hugs: Amos - I am sure all will be well - and good luck with the job :flower:

hx


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Yay congratz ALOL you special ladies that are so deserving with your :bfp:'s !!! Its nice to see so many of them this is great !!!!!:happydance:


----------



## Tulip

OMG every time I log in the number leaps up! Congratulations and sticky beans all round! YAY to Selina! xxxxxx


----------



## Amos2009

Wow....I was just here not too long ago today and now it's already jumped up by 3 more??? YAY!!!!!
Well- my hcg for today was 197. I am exactly 4 weeks....now I need to go refresh my memory and what is good and what is bad LOL.....they are repeating them Monday

EDIT- 97 not 197......dammit....that's very low :(


----------



## Tigerlilies

That's awesome Amos!!!! Congrats!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## Fergie89

congrats :D:D:D


----------



## Fergie89

how long do yous think i should wait to see if i get a darker line ? i never took that test with my first urine of the day it was late afternoon xoxox


----------



## Firedancer41

Amos2009 said:


> Wow....I was just here not too long ago today and now it's already jumped up by 3 more??? YAY!!!!!
> Well- my hcg for today was 197. I am exactly 4 weeks....now I need to go refresh my memory and what is good and what is bad LOL.....they are repeating them Monday
> 
> EDIT- 97 not 197......dammit....that's very low :(

Amos, that is not low...Besides, I've read that an individual number does not tell too much-it's the quantitative HCG...they want to see it doubling every 48-72 hours. According to HCG charts, at 4 weeks, *normal* is anywhere from 5-426...Keep the faith, love! :flower:


----------



## svetayasofiya

Amos, I agree with Firedancer, keep the faith!!!!!


----------



## Amos2009

Thanks ladies....I am definitely keeping the faith and not thinking about anything til Monday when they repeat the test. Just weird that I STILL don't have sore boobs- I have ALWAYS had sore boobs at this point!


----------



## Megg33k

Amos - That isn't low! That's just fine! PMA! That's what you'd tell me! Different than in the past seems like a good sign! Hang in there!

Fergie - I'd just try tomorrow morning with FMU.


----------



## Amos2009

I'm hangin sis....I'm a hangin


----------



## EpdTTC

Holy BFP explosion!!! Congrats girls!

Sending boat loads of sticky dust to Amos and Lizzie. I am really rooting for you gals, you have both been through so much.

Hugs to the new girls with recent losses. Sorry you have to be here, but happy to be with you.

Had a scan today, all looked well. Whew.


----------



## Amos2009

Thanks EPD- wonderful looking avatar you have there!!!


----------



## maratobe

WOW girls 111 this is awesome!!! :hugs::happydance:


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Congrats to all the new BFP's.xx


----------



## BizyBee

Congrats to the new bfp's!!! Keep 'em coming! :happydance:

:hugs: Sorry for any new losses.


----------



## tryforbaby2

Woohoo on the BFP's!!!!


----------



## fluffyblue

Wow all the BFP's cant even remember what number I was now its 111, hope lots and lots of stickies around and that stickies come soon for this waiting xxxxx


----------



## SunShyn2205

Woohoo! On all the bfp's!!!! That's amazing !! 

Megg- hope your doing well!

Amos- hang in there Hun! Did u get get your progesterone levels back? Just curious I start my progest the day I turned 4 weeks... I never dream I would be able to make this time and here we are 13 weeks tomorrow-! Truely wishing u the best!


----------



## Amos2009

For some reason they didnt do the progesterone- DUH...but they started me on the suppositories yesterday!! My test I took around lunch time was definitely darker than the one I took the other day!!!

I'm wondering if I didn't ovulate when my chart said I did, and I am actually just very early DPO!


----------



## puppymom32

Holy crap how did I miss this. Big congrats Amos. FXXX for you hunni.


----------



## Amos2009

Thanks Amy! What's this I hear about you being an adoptive mommy???


----------



## puppymom32

Maybe hopefully??? We are trying to adopt my nephew from Mexico he's 2 but so far seems like its gonna be a hard road ahead to get is accomplished but I am not giving up he needs a good home.


----------



## LunaBean

Holy crap, 111! It was 105 yesterday! Congrats girls! And especially Amos! :D


----------



## Amos2009

Thanks Lizzie!
Amy- how wonderful! I am so happy for you!


----------



## impatient1

I love the explosion we have had of :bfp: I hope they keep on coming! :dust: to everyone!


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Congratz ladies !!! I remeber when i joined here it was at 60 something !! and that was in april thats a hell of alot of :bfp:s in a short amount of time:wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## BizyBee

I had another scan/bloods and I am ready for the trigger shot! I will take it tomorrow and have my egg retrieval on Monday! I am so excited. I have many potential follies, so FX I get a bunch and they make it to blasties. :happydance:


----------



## Amos2009

Yay Bizy!! :happydance: You will have that :bfp: before you know it!!!


----------



## selina3127

megg can you please take me off my happiness was short lived i'm having a chemical pregnancy, i'm devastated xxxxx


----------



## Vickieh1981

I'm so sorry Selina. xx


----------



## Megg33k

I'm so sorry, Selina! :hugs: I'll do it now! :cry:


----------



## debgreasby

Oh Selina ... :hug:

Amy - good luck with the adoption :)


----------



## Lucy1973

Hi all, still lurking around here...:flower:

Selina, so so sorry......:hugs:

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## roonsma

selina3127 said:


> megg can you please take me off my happiness was short lived i'm having a chemical pregnancy, i'm devastated xxxxx

Sorry Selina :hugs: x


----------



## TripleB

So sorry Selina :hugs: xxx


----------



## Tulip

So sorry Sel xxx


----------



## Amos2009

Selina- :cry::hugs:

I'm pretty sure I will be in the same place Monday- my test was FAINT this morning. Not sure why I tested again- I was in a relatively happy place before I did! Trying to keep PMA, but I'll be honest, it's not working now. Still don't feel pregnant so that will make it easier to deal with.


----------



## cla

selina3127 said:


> megg can you please take me off my happiness was short lived i'm having a chemical pregnancy, i'm devastated xxxxx

Iam so sorry Hun, I really feel for you xx


----------



## selina3127

oh amos i really hope your not, i'm the same don't know how to feel it's not like last time i had 10 weeks of being pregnant then and this time i had 3 days, my test at the hospital today was barely there and thursday's was plain as day just waiting for the full blown bleeding to start now just spotting at the minute, good luck hun and i hope everything is going to be ok for you and thanks to all you girls for your support xxxxxxx


----------



## Amos2009

Thanks Selina- whether it's 3 months or 3 days, losses just are terrible for the mind and body. Sad to say but I am never able to enjoy a positive pregnancy test anymore. My husband doesn't even say anything now when I show him one. He knows it probably won't last so what's the point? :cry:


----------



## Lucy1973

Amos and Selina...sorry you feeling bad :hugs:

Selina mine were the other way, first time I knew for just 3 days, second time over 4 weeks, but the feeling of loss is the same...thinking of you! :hugs:

Amos I am just praying that somehow it will be ok this time, I think sometimes our Other Halves are not sure what the right thing to say is anymore....mine sometimes tries to be supportive and I jump down his throat...yours is prob like that because he thinks you are not happy/feeling good? :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Amos2009

Yeah, I understand him not saying anything. He doesn't want to get his hopes up, and he believes if he talks about it, it's real ya know? I told him yes I am pregnant, but I won't really know if it's viable til Monday. So he won't even think about it til then- but that's how we're different I guess!
I swore this time I would not think about this til Monday. HAHA...


----------



## Tigerlilies

Selina I'm so sorry....:hug:

Amos, I hope this is a fluke and things will turn around for the better! :hugs:


----------



## Lucy1973

I know what you mean Amos, mine is the same..I think it is a Male coping mechanism......:flower:

:hugs: For Monday.


----------



## Firedancer41

So sorry Selina :hugs:


----------



## lynnb

I'm so sorry Selina :hugs:


----------



## impatient1

I am so sorry Selina :hugs:


----------



## BizyBee

So sorry Selina.

Thinking of you Amos.


----------



## roonsma

Hey Bizy, been following you in the IVF threads, i see your EC's coming up soon,i just want to wish you good luck hun, i'm hoping you get your precious baby at the end of this xxxx

:hugs:


----------



## Vickieh1981

Amos2009 said:
 

> Yeah, I understand him not saying anything. He doesn't want to get his hopes up, and he believes if he talks about it, it's real ya know? I told him yes I am pregnant, but I won't really know if it's viable til Monday. So he won't even think about it til then- but that's how we're different I guess!
> I swore this time I would not think about this til Monday. HAHA...

John is the same. Barely acknowledged the pg even now and just grunted at the scan pics the other day.

I really hope you are wrong about it being bad news hun.


----------



## Amos2009

I hope I'm wrong too, but I would be very very shocked. It's just all too familiar ya know?? I think if it does happen again, I am going to quit. Someone is trying to tell me something I think....


----------



## selina3127

amos my oh is exactly the same his answer this time was that i shouldn't have tested so early then i wouldn't have known and got upset he just doesn't understand and won't talk about it either i feel like i keep letting him down and his mates are so god damn inconsiderate keep telling him that i can borrow their sperm seen as his isn't working so that doesn't make it any better for us they are just twats to put it nicely the problem is with my body not his sperm!!!! so they don't even stop to consider how their immature comments make me feel either so i just carry on as normal as i can for me my oh and my 2 boys xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Amos2009

So I'm not the only one with an inconsiderate twat!! When he saw me posting on here that I was pregnant- he said- so you are telling everyone in the world you are pg again? No wonder you crash down when it's over.....
OMG......Now mind you I have not told anyone over here but my Mom


----------



## Megg33k

Amos2009 said:


> So I'm not the only one with an inconsiderate twat!! When he saw me posting on here that I was pregnant- he said- so you are telling everyone in the world you are pg again? No wonder you crash down when it's over.....
> OMG......Now mind you I have not told anyone over here but my Mom

I'll :grr: him for you, if you like! Wow! Definitely being a twat! :hugs:


----------



## selina3127

i told nobody but my mum too, but it's only natural to want to tell the world you do what you want hunni cos a man will never get it!!!!! or if they do they have a funny way of showing it xxxxx hope monday comes and is a great day for you keep thinking positive the baby needs you too xxxxx


----------



## Amos2009

How soon can you be here? He might already be dead by then!

OH- and he keeps asking me what's wrong....I say I don't feel good. Well, you haven't felt good for 6 months blah blah blah....Excuse me- I just have SHINGLES AND AM PREGNANT........................that's freakin all


----------



## selina3127

i would soooooo love a man to go through just half the shit us women go through it would be instant death!!!!!! i'm comin back as 1 in my next life i'm tellin ya !!!! xx


----------



## Lucy1973

I can only think that because it is not happening to them, in their body, that they are able to distance themselves somehow. If there was a baby growing in their belly they would FREAK!!!! 

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## EpdTTC

Selina, big hugs to you. I'm really sorry you are going through this again.

Amos-I hope you are wrong. I have to say that one thing I have learned with this pregnancy is that I can no longer trust my gut. It is too tainted with fear because of past miscarriages. I can't tell you how many nights I have gone to bed crying in a total panic convinced it was over, only to rush to my RE the next morning and find out everything was fine. I can't trust myself anymore. I'll never believe everything is going to be ok until I see a screaming baby come sliding out my hoo hoo. I REALLY hope things are going to be ok for you and that it is just a matter of fear doing the talking right now. I know the waits between blood work is sickening. I was overcome with anxiety every time. It was paralyzing. I am the same way every time before a scan now.I also don't think OH's understand about posting about our pregnancies on here. It may seem like telling the world to them but for us, it is the safest place to share our secret.

Bizy-I've been keeping up with you too! I can't wait to hear all about it! What does the time line look like from here? How many days after the retrieval will you know about the embryos and then how many days until the transfer etc. Sorry if I sound like a moron.

Amy-I'm excited for you for the possibility of adoption. It may be a long road but that child will be soo soo lucky to have you for a mom.


----------



## Amos2009

EPD- the part about a screaming baby coming out the hoo hoo made me cackle! You are so right about not trusting our gut- I just wish mine would shut up and leave me alone!!!! I have to laugh at myself because in the beginning of every pg I have told myself I would not worry, I would stay strong and I would not even think about the next test, scan, etc. Well, HAHA on me....never gonna happen!!!


----------



## cla

selina3127 said:


> i would soooooo love a man to go through just half the shit us women go through it would be instant death!!!!!! i'm comin back as 1 in my next life i'm tellin ya !!!! xx

Tell me about it I'm not at all happy with mine.


----------



## Fergie89

congrats on all ur BFP's !!

does anyone knw if there is evap lines on first response pregnancy tests? , iv took 3 , all with very very light pink lines, like you have to hold it a certain way to see it ... and iv also been getting these lower back and hip twinges, so annoying :( xoxoxox


----------



## BizyBee

Thanks epd! I took the trigger shot tonight so I will be ready for the retrieval on Monday. They'll call on Tuesday to let me know the fertilization results. Then we wait. If I have a lot of embies, they will wait and transfer blasties on day 4 or 5. If I don't have much to spare, they won't risk waiting for blasts and will put the embies back earlier. We're praying for 2 blasties!


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Put me down for a :bfp: !!!!!!! i will get confirmation at the docs on wensday common sticky bean !!!!!!:happydance:


----------



## Amos2009

Congrats Ruskiegirl!
Fergie- do you have pics of the tests?


----------



## Tulip

Congratulations Ruskie! :wohoo:

Amos best of luck tomorrow honey xx

And Bizy I am so excited for you and TB right now! Xxx


----------



## Megg33k

Congrats, Ruskie! :yipee:

Not usually, Fergie! Pic?

Everything crossed for you, Jen! :hugs:


----------



## selina3127

congrats ruskie xxxxxx


----------



## lynnb

Ruskiegirl said:


> Put me down for a :bfp: !!!!!!! i will get confirmation at the docs on wensday common sticky bean !!!!!!:happydance:

Congratulations :happydance:, so happy for you & sending loads of sticky :dust:


----------



## roonsma

Congrats Ruskie xx:happydance:


----------



## Amos2009

Well, after another faint test this morning I really have no hope whatsoever :( Might as well take me off the list


----------



## Lucy1973

Is it getting fainter or staying the same? :hugs:


----------



## Amos2009

It's pretty much staying the same. My shingles are getting worse...woke up this morning with my eye almost swollen shut. I just feel like I am falling apart.


----------



## Lucy1973

Oh no! You poor thing! Hope you will get some news to put your mind at rest tomorrow! :hugs:


----------



## Fergie89

congrats ruskie! and amos try not to worry girl :D 

the line is that faint that it wont show up on a picture , but both me and my OH see it , and its not grey like an evap line its pink in colour xxxxx


----------



## BizyBee

Congrats Ruskie. 

Fergie, hope it's a bfp. 

Amos, thinking of you Hun.


----------



## Fergie89

this is my first response test , as i said you can hardly see it when u take a pic of it so iv had to change the light on it and mark out where i see the line lol...yous prob wont be able to see anything but its the best i can get the picture ... :D xoxoxox
 



Attached Files:







preg test x.jpg
File size: 11.8 KB
Views: 32


----------



## Amos2009

Fergie- I can't see anything, but my eyes are terrible normally and now I am only seeing out of one!!! Good luck!
Well, I went to the doctor because my eye was just so bad- and I got some good news. I do not have shingles!! It's some sort of contact dermatitis. I am about to look that up because all I know is that it is some sort of inflammation of the skin. Sooooo....for the rest of today and tomorrow I am not going to think about a pg test or even being pg.


----------



## BizyBee

Sorry Fergie, I can't really tell either!

Amos, good news that you don't have shingles! Hope the dermatitis is easily fixable.


----------



## x-amy-x

Hey girls how are you all doing? Kinda 'cautiously' joining in with TTC this month. Lines are only just starting to show on my OPKs though and i'm CD16, feeling a bit gutted already tbh.

xxx


----------



## BizyBee

:hi: Hi Amy! Good luck.


----------



## x-amy-x

Really really nervous about the whole thing. Scared of not getting pregnant, scared of being pregnant! Can't win either way lol... where's mr storky when you need him!


----------



## EpdTTC

Congrats Ruskie girl!

Amos-hang in there honey. You'll have answers, for better or worse tomorrow. Sometimes I think the not knowing is the worst part. Can you do something to keep busy? Go to a movie...or my favorite...SLEEP!

Thanks for filling us in Bizy! I'm so excited for you! Hope you get at least two blasties! Love your avatar pic btw! so sweet.


----------



## Amos2009

I just took some benadryl since they told me it was ok during pregnancy. It's making me sleepy so I am definitely going to get in a nap!!


----------



## Megg33k

Great news that its not shingles, Sis! :hugs: I won't be removing you from any list until I have a real reason though! Sorry! Love you!

x-amy-x - Welcome, hun! :hugs: Getting back to TTC isn't the easiest thing. I wish it was! :hugs:


----------



## impatient1

Ruskiegirl said:


> Put me down for a :bfp: !!!!!!! i will get confirmation at the docs on wensday common sticky bean !!!!!!:happydance:

Congratulations!



Amos2009 said:


> Fergie- I can't see anything, but my eyes are terrible normally and now I am only seeing out of one!!! Good luck!
> Well, I went to the doctor because my eye was just so bad- and I got some good news. I do not have shingles!! It's some sort of contact dermatitis. I am about to look that up because all I know is that it is some sort of inflammation of the skin. Sooooo....for the rest of today and tomorrow I am not going to think about a pg test or even being pg.

Glad to hear it is not shingles. Hope they are able to sort out the dermatitis for you. Fingers crossed for you!



x-amy-x said:


> Hey girls how are you all doing? Kinda 'cautiously' joining in with TTC this month. Lines are only just starting to show on my OPKs though and i'm CD16, feeling a bit gutted already tbh.
> 
> xxx

Good luck on your ttc journey :hugs:


----------



## Ruskiegirl

:cry:Another angel for me :cry:


----------



## Fergie89

:cry: awwwww no :( xoxoxoxox :hugs::hugs:


----------



## BizyBee

Oh no Ruskie. Sorry :hugs:


----------



## Amos2009

So sorry Ruskie :cry::cry:


----------



## Megg33k

Oh, Ruskie! :hugs: I'm so sorry, honey! :cry:


----------



## sequeena

Ruskiegirl said:


> :cry:Another angel for me :cry:

:hugs: :cry: :hugs:


----------



## Sassy_TTC

So sorry Ruskie.xxx


----------



## MissMaternal

So so sorry Ruskie :hugs: xx


----------



## impatient1

So sorry Ruskie.


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Thanks ladies !!! I really love everyone on this forums its so nice ot have such great ladies to talk to when things like this happens:hugs:


----------



## sequeena

Ruskiegirl said:


> Thanks ladies !!! I really love everyone on this forums its so nice ot have such great ladies to talk to when things like this happens:hugs:

:hugs: Most people in real life (in my real life anyway) don't have a clue how much this means to us and whilst they try to understand they just don't.


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Yep that is so true , I hear alot why be so upset about a early loss but its devastating to us women who have been trying for so long granted i already have 2 beautiful daughters but im on a mission to have one more in my life:hugs:


----------



## Amos2009

I agree....if I told some of my friends the things I say and do when TTC, they would say I was nuts. I talk to my Mom about it, but she never went through all this as she couldnt have kids. (I'm adopted). So she listens to me, but really doesn't know the extent of everything I do.


----------



## Lucy1973

Ruskie girl so sorry :hugs:

I think a MC is equally devastating no matter when it happens, or if you have children already or not. :hugs: 

I come on here to keep my sanity, no-one in real life gets it.....:wacko:

Thinking of you :hugs:


----------



## Loren

so so sorry selina and ruskie!!!!! :hugs: :kiss: xxxxxxx 

Amos - i had faint lines for 2 weeks from 3weeks 2days to touching 5weeks never got darker they wer always the same and wen i did get a darker 1 it wasnt as dark as i wud have expected!!!!dont worrie huni really and ive had 2 scans and all is fine and i'm 11weeks now so dnt worry hun xxxxx


----------



## cla

IAm so sorry Hun xxxxx


----------



## Amos2009

Thanks Loren! I am not going to worry anymore tonight about it. The FRER picture made me feel better! I just pray tomorrow afternoon I have some good news to update you all with!!


----------



## cla

Me to I really hope everything goes well for you xxxx


----------



## Loren

gdgdgdgdgdgd wish u all the look in the world but i secretly no ur not gna need it hun!!!!everythings fine!!!this is ur time after everything uve been thru u r 1 of the many women on here who deserve that sticky bean xxxxxx


----------



## Megg33k

Amos2009 said:


> I agree....if I told some of my friends the things I say and do when TTC, they would say I was nuts. *I talk to my Mom about it, but she never went through all this as she couldnt have kids. (I'm adopted). So she listens to me, but really doesn't know the extent of everything I do.*

I'm with ya, Sis! :hugs: Its hard, because everything I'm going through sort of just drudges up the stuff they went through when they were trying... It all seems to drudge up something bad for someone in my family. :(



Loren said:


> gdgdgdgdgdgd wish u all the look in the world but* i secretly no ur not gna need it* hun!!!!e*verythings fine!!!this is ur time after everything uve been thru* u r 1 of the many women on here who deserve that sticky bean xxxxxx

Ooh! I like the sound of that! A LOT! 

Secretly know anything about me? :hugs:


----------



## Tigerlilies

Ruskie, I'm really sorry hun. :sad1:


----------



## Tigerlilies

I'm using progesterone suppositories twice a day from the dr, they didn't come with an applicator and since I have short fingers (sorry if that's TMI) I've been using a tampon applicator. Yesterday and today I found a small trace of fresh blood on the tampon....nothing when I wipe myself which is good, but still concerned.....:!:


----------



## Megg33k

Its probably just irritation from your cervix from having to put them up there! I'm sure its fine!


----------



## EpdTTC

Hugs Ruskie. I'm so sorry sweetie!

Dietrad-I use progesterone suppositories too and they can irritate the cervix, that might account for the blood on the tip of the tampon.

Amos-I will be thinking of you tomorrow and waiting to hear about things.


----------



## Tigerlilies

Thanks Meggs and Epd! I'm hoping that's just what it is too but it's helps so much to have someone be thinking the same thing! :hugs:


----------



## Amos2009

Dietra- I agree with the other ladies- definitely just irritated cervix. On my progesterone suppositories, it actually says it can cause that plus spotting, so don't be worried!

Sis- :( I didn't think of it like that


----------



## Megg33k

Amos2009 said:


> Dietra- I agree with the other ladies- definitely just irritated cervix. On my progesterone suppositories, it actually says it can cause that plus spotting, so don't be worried!
> 
> Sis- :( I didn't think of it like that

I know... I only do because she's mentioned that she had to go through some of it. And, thinking psychologically... I'm sure part of her fears that my story will end like hers did and it will never happen for me... and part of her fears that I WILL succeed and she'll not be able to identify with anything I'm going through and knowing that she never got to do the same thing. It breaks my heart. In the end, my mother is just another woman who suffers with the pain of infertility. And, my first BO was confirmed the day before the anniversary of my cousin's MMC being confirmed... So, it drudged up all sorts of crap for her too! *sigh* Its harder on my parents/family then they let on. :cry:

Not to mention that I sort of gave them a grandson with my first marriage (step-grandson), and then they lost him with the divorce when my ex moved away. So, now that I've lost another 2 for them? I feel so bad about all the heartache! :cry:

I just try not to think of it most of the time!


----------



## Amos2009

My mom also lost her first grandaughter when my first marriage ended. Thank goodness Mark has a little girl so now she can enjoy it again. But some people don't think about how divorce affects them too- they never get to see that child again either. :(


----------



## Megg33k

Amos2009 said:


> My mom also lost her first grandaughter when my first marriage ended. Thank goodness Mark has a little girl so now she can enjoy it again. But some people don't think about how divorce affects them too- they never get to see that child again either. :(

I know! I feel awful about it... especially since they were the only grandparents that Tristan had in his life (now that he's not able to be around his biological mother or her father for legal reasons). What's worse is that they would still be able to have him in their lives (and vice versa) if his father didn't live so far away now. I mean, we intended to keep things as normal as possible, but his ex that he got with right after me ended up having his daughter and then moved her to Tennessee... So, he followed her to stay close to his daughter. Its just hard... Divorce sucks for so many people (ie everyone except the people who don't want to be married anymore)!!! :dohh:


----------



## Amos2009

So true Sis!


----------



## Megg33k

Amos2009 said:


> So true Sis!

At least we have each other! :friends: And my little niece/nephew bean! :thumbup:


----------



## Amos2009

Thank goodness!! I would go nuts without you!!!! :hugs:


----------



## aussiettc

Sorry for your loss Ruskie.
I had a blood test on friday and it showed that i Ovulated so the 100mg of clomid seems to be working cant wait to see the results.


----------



## Amos2009

Yay Aussie!!! Fingers crossed!


----------



## Megg33k

Amos2009 said:


> Thank goodness!! I would go nuts without you!!!! :hugs:

Me too, Sis! :hugs:


----------



## Sparkly

aussiettc said:


> I had a blood test on friday and it showed that i Ovulated so the 100mg of clomid seems to be working cant wait to see the results.

:happydance: Woo Hoo!! Where's the journal update??? That's brill news hun, fx'd now x


----------



## selina3127

so sorry ruskie, i know how you feel xxxxxx


----------



## lovehearts

im so sorry ruskie :hugs: xx


----------



## EpdTTC

Amos I am thinking of you today. When will you know something?

Also looking forward to hearing from Bizy today about her egg retrieval! Whoo hoo!


----------



## Amos2009

Well, I go for another appt in about an hour for an ultrasound. Not really expecting to see anything, but a gestational sac sure would be a bonus! Then I wait another 2 hours or so for my blood results......I am actually pretty calm about it today. Guess I am not expecting much anyway!

Yes- and BIZY- you are on my mind today too!!!!


----------



## selina3127

hope all goes well amos, thinking of you xxxxxxx


----------



## Tigerlilies

Good luck Amos! I'll say a prayer for you!


----------



## Lucy1973

Hope everything goes well...:hugs:


----------



## Amos2009

OH...and btw- I took my *12th* test today and it was much darker!!!!! 

Did I just admit I have taken *TWELVE* tests this cycle? :haha:


----------



## Tulip

Amos2009 said:


> OH...and btw- I took my *12th* test today and it was much darker!!!!!
> 
> Did I just admit I have taken *TWELVE* tests this cycle? :haha:

Did you see my test collection from the first couple of weeks of this pregnancy?! Count all those ICs! :rofl:
Edit: I just noticed there are a couple of digis missing from the line-up!
 



Attached Files:







Tests.jpg
File size: 23 KB
Views: 21


----------



## puppymom32

Praying all goes well Amos.


----------



## cla

Good luck Amos xxx


----------



## w8ing4bean

*blimey nic, that really is a lot of tests!!! *


----------



## Tulip

w8ing4bean said:


> *blimey nic, that really is a lot of tests!!! *

I had to be sure :rofl:


----------



## w8ing4bean

*dont blame u, i will be the same when my turn comes around!! *


----------



## debgreasby

Refusing to admit to how many tests i did this time :)


----------



## LunaBean

Hey, can you take me out again please :(


----------



## BizyBee

Hey girls! I'm back and finally awake. They were able to get 7 eggs, which is less than I hoped, but I'm hoping for fantastic quality.

They'll call tomorrow with the fertilization report and let me know when the estimated ET will be. Still praying I can have 2 blasts to transfer! FX. 



Hope it went well today Amos.
Luna, so sorry hun. :hugs:


----------



## roonsma

LunaBean said:


> Hey, can you take me out again please :(

Sorry Hun x :hugs:


----------



## roonsma

BizyBee said:


> Hey girls! I'm back and finally awake. They were able to get 7 eggs, which is less than I hoped, but I'm hoping for fantastic quality.
> 
> They'll call tomorrow with the fertilization report and let me know when the estimated ET will be. Still praying I can have 2 blasts to transfer! FX.
> 
> 
> 
> Hope it went well today Amos.
> Luna, so sorry hun. :hugs:

Good luck Bizy, and you Amos xx


----------



## Amos2009

Oh no Lizzie :cry: I'm so sorry hunni...:hugs: It's just not right.

I will probably be joining you soon. Still waiting on my hcg levels but doc said my lining was so thin that it didn't look good :cry::cry: It really pisses me off because the last 3 pregnancies I have said I didn't feel like the baby was implanting.....helloooo.....such an easy fix- PROGESTERONE FROM OVULATION. 
I am trying to stay positive but when the doc gives you that kind of info it's hard.


----------



## Lucy1973

Sorry Amos....still hoping for you...:hugs:


----------



## aussiettc

Lizzie so sorry for you again honey, will they do any type of tests for you??

Amos fxed for you, lets hope that the beans still there and the doctor will give you something to help build up your lineing


----------



## Amos2009

I started on progesterone thursday but I guess it wasn't soon enough :( Also, been taking steroids for shingles and its supposedly safe in pregnancy but he said today that it CAN thin out your lining.....WTH .....well then IT'S NOT SAFE IN PREGNANCY


----------



## Tigerlilies

Sorry Luna.

Amos, how frustrating!!! :trouble: Maybe there's still time to build up the lining that the little bean will still stick.


----------



## puppymom32

Amos so sorry hope the numbers are good and lining gets better with the progesterone. 

Lizzie so sorry hun big hugs.


----------



## EpdTTC

Excited for you Bizy! It's just such an amazing process!

Amos-I am still holding out hope for you! Will you get hcg results today still or do you have to wait until tomorrow? Doesn't it make you wonder what really is truly safe and what is not? Or rather, what exactly does their definition of safe mean exactly?

Luna-I already said this in the other thread but I'm so sorry honey.


----------



## Beadette

Lizzie I'm so very sorry for your loss! Xx


----------



## impatient1

Tulip said:


> Amos2009 said:
> 
> 
> OH...and btw- I took my *12th* test today and it was much darker!!!!!
> 
> Did I just admit I have taken *TWELVE* tests this cycle? :haha:
> 
> Did you see my test collection from the first couple of weeks of this pregnancy?! Count all those ICs! :rofl:
> Edit: I just noticed there are a couple of digis missing from the line-up!Click to expand...

I think I counted 24 in the picture!



LunaBean said:


> Hey, can you take me out again please :(

So soory hun :hugs:



BizyBee said:


> Hey girls! I'm back and finally awake. They were able to get 7 eggs, which is less than I hoped, but I'm hoping for fantastic quality.
> 
> They'll call tomorrow with the fertilization report and let me know when the estimated ET will be. Still praying I can have 2 blasts to transfer! FX.
> 
> 
> 
> Hope it went well today Amos.
> Luna, so sorry hun. :hugs:

Good luck! xFingers crossedx

xFingers crossedx the progesterone is working and your lining thickens Amos.


----------



## Amos2009

EpdTTC said:


> Excited for you Bizy! It's just such an amazing process!
> 
> Amos-I am still holding out hope for you! Will you get hcg results today still or do you have to wait until tomorrow? Doesn't it make you wonder what really is truly safe and what is not? Or rather, what exactly does their definition of safe mean exactly?
> 
> Luna-I already said this in the other thread but I'm so sorry honey.

They were supposed to call me this afternoon and I left two messages but nobody called :( Do they not realize what waiting another night will do to me???


----------



## EpdTTC

That's torture Amos! I don't think people get it, that a minute feels like hours and that hours feels like days, and one day feels like, well, forever. *******s! LOL

EDIT: that is too funny...it put stars in my word, which really wasn't that bad...(bast...ard)


----------



## Amos2009

Potty mouth.....:rofl::rofl:

But yeah- you're right. Normally this doc is really good about calling me back. I might let her slide this one time. Maybe.....


----------



## BizyBee

Ugh. How frustrating Amos. Hope you get good news soon and your lining thickens!


----------



## Amos2009

Thanks Bizy! So what's your next step? I am a little slow on IVF procedures


----------



## BizyBee

Next, they will call me with the fertilization report (hopefully tomorrow morning). Depending on how many eggs fertilized and how they are looking, they will schedule me for the egg transfer anywhere from day 3-5. I am hoping for day 5 (blastocysts) because of higher success rates. However, I would be happy either way. Hoping for good quality!


----------



## Amos2009

How exciting!!! I can't wait for more updates!


----------



## Megg33k

LunaBean said:


> Hey, can you take me out again please :(

Oh no! :hugs: I'm so sorry! :cry:



BizyBee said:


> Hey girls! I'm back and finally awake. They were able to get 7 eggs, which is less than I hoped, but I'm hoping for fantastic quality.
> 
> They'll call tomorrow with the fertilization report and let me know when the estimated ET will be. Still praying I can have 2 blasts to transfer! FX.
> 
> 
> 
> Hope it went well today Amos.
> Luna, so sorry hun. :hugs:

Ooh! Exciting stuff! Let us know what's up tomorrow! :hugs:



Amos2009 said:


> Oh no Lizzie :cry: I'm so sorry hunni...:hugs: It's just not right.
> 
> I will probably be joining you soon. Still waiting on my hcg levels but doc said my lining was so thin that it didn't look good :cry::cry: It really pisses me off because the last 3 pregnancies I have said I didn't feel like the baby was implanting.....helloooo.....such an easy fix- PROGESTERONE FROM OVULATION.
> I am trying to stay positive but when the doc gives you that kind of info it's hard.

:hugs: You know I still have hope!



Amos2009 said:


> I started on progesterone thursday but I guess it wasn't soon enough :( Also, been taking steroids for shingles and its supposedly safe in pregnancy but he said today that it CAN thin out your lining.....WTH .....well then IT'S NOT SAFE IN PREGNANCY

That's SO shitty that they changed the story! :(


----------



## SunShyn2205

BizyBee said:


> Next, they will call me with the fertilization report (hopefully tomorrow morning). Depending on how many eggs fertilized and how they are looking, they will schedule me for the egg transfer anywhere from day 3-5. I am hoping for day 5 (blastocysts) because of higher success rates. However, I would be happy either way. Hoping for good quality!

YAY!!! :happydance:IM So Excited For YOu!!! :happydance: FXd YOu Get A Very Special Sticky Bean after all your hard work!! Good Luck hun!!:hugs:


----------



## SunShyn2205

Amos... yay for starting Progesterone! I know its hard waiting for results, but try to stay positive...I wish you the best and am praying your lining thickens and you bean makes himself a happy home !!


----------



## SunShyn2205

Sorry For all New Losses...


----------



## lynnb

Lunabean - So sorry for your loss :hugs:

Amos - Still keeping everything crossed for you

Bizy - Keep us updated, all sounds so exciting :happydance:


----------



## debgreasby

Good luck Bizzy!

Amos - still keeping everything crossed for you!

Lizzie .... so sorry hunni, it's so unfair xxx


----------



## Amos2009

Well, I go see the recurrent pregnancy loss doctor today...can't wait to fire a bunch of questions to her and make her listen. Still waiting on my hcg results from yesterday too!!!


----------



## cla

I hope you get all the answers you need Hun


----------



## sequeena

It makes me so sad to see the number of BFPs go down :cry:


----------



## Amos2009

OMG!!! I just got back from my appt and my beta levels have more than doubled!!!! I am just so excited right now I can't even type!!! I know there's no guarantee or anything, but TODAY I HAVE GOOD NEWS!!!!


----------



## Tigerlilies

Amos that's wonderful!!! :wohoo:


----------



## selina3127

thats great news amos hope you can relax a bit now, YIPPPPEEEEEE !!!! XXXX


----------



## meow951

Please can you update me on the front page. I got my BFP today!


----------



## EpdTTC

Yay Amos! That's awesome! Let us know how your appointment went today!

Congrats Meow!!


----------



## Tigerlilies

Congratulations Meow!!!!! :dance:


----------



## Amos2009

Congrats Meow!!!
My appointment went wonderful- I really LOVE that doctor!! She told me we are doing everything we can for this pregnancy. Also told me she couldn't find in my records where I had high homocysteine levels so she is testing me for that. BUT, I am already on Neevo and baby aspiring which is what the remedy for that would be anyway. I just wonder why my last doc said that if it wasn't in the test results? Or maybe it was on some results this doctor didn't see? Needless to say, I really do feel like I am in good hands! God is watching over me.


----------



## w8ing4bean

*congrats to all the new bfps!! 

amos - thats great news, got everything crossed for ur bean! x*


----------



## meow951

Thankyou! So excited, keeping everything crossed! I'm due a year to the day that we lost bubs, 2nd May which is really strange!


----------



## EpdTTC

Amos that is fantastic news. At least they are being proactive in trying to do everything possible for this pregnancy!


----------



## impatient1

Amos2009 said:


> OMG!!! I just got back from my appt and my beta levels have more than doubled!!!! I am just so excited right now I can't even type!!! I know there's no guarantee or anything, but TODAY I HAVE GOOD NEWS!!!!

Glad to hear the great news you have and that they doctors are being helpful.



meow951 said:


> Please can you update me on the front page. I got my BFP today!

Congratulations!


----------



## cla

Amos that's great news Hun x
Meow congrats


----------



## puppymom32

Yay Amos that is awesome. Hoping for the best.


----------



## roonsma

Nice one Amos :happydance: x

Congrats meow :happydance: x


----------



## svetayasofiya

*What everybody has already said!!! :happydance:


:crib:


----------



## Tulip

Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay Amos, fabulous news!
Congratulations too, Meow xx

Big kisses to Lizzie - I'm so sorry darling. Are docs investigating? xxx


----------



## Megg33k

Congrats again, Sis! :hugs:

Congrats, meow! I'll update you now!


----------



## VGibs

Amos2009 said:


> Congrats Meow!!!
> My appointment went wonderful- I really LOVE that doctor!! She told me we are doing everything we can for this pregnancy. Also told me she couldn't find in my records where I had high homocysteine levels so she is testing me for that. BUT, I am already on Neevo and baby aspiring which is what the remedy for that would be anyway. I just wonder why my last doc said that if it wasn't in the test results? Or maybe it was on some results this doctor didn't see? Needless to say, I really do feel like I am in good hands! God is watching over me.

WOW! Such good news! Thin lining can kiss your pregnant ass! LOL


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Woo hoo Amos, I'm soooooooooooooo happy for you, I have such good feelings about this bubba.xxxxx


----------



## Amos2009

HAHAHA Virginia!! :haha: That's right. The doc said today it could be thin BECAUSE I'M SO EARLY!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lynnb

Fabulous news Amos :wohoo:

Congratulations Meow :happydance:


----------



## BizyBee

Well ladies, I have 6 healthy fertilized eggs!!! I am thrilled, as 6/7 fertilization rate is great! My transfer is tentatively scheduled for Saturday morning (given they keep growing). FX I have 2 blasties to transfer. I have acupuncture scheduled for just before and right after, so hoping that helps calm my uterus. I can call on Thursday to see how they're doing.

Congrats Amos. That's fantastic news. xx

Also, congrats to Meow!


----------



## impatient1

BizzyBee that is great news! xFingers Crossedx

:dust: to everyone!


----------



## Allie84

Good luck BizyBee!

Congrats Amos and Meow!!!! :happydance:


----------



## Amos2009

Yay Bizy!!!!! Come on blasties!!!


----------



## heather_dw

Bizy! Yay!, how exciting. Good luck. Come on babies!

As for me, my OBGYN's office called today to say that the last blood draw showed that I'm under 1 for m HCG, so we don't have to test anymore. I'm glad, but it's kinda sad too. I didn't even get to be pregnant long, but I'm trying to see things in a more positive light.


----------



## BizyBee

Love your positive attitude heather. Xx


----------



## Amos2009

Well, my good mood didn't last long....I have been cramping all night and now I am spotting. WHY WHY WHY


----------



## Tulip

Woohoo Bizy! Cheering on those eggies! xxx


----------



## Megg33k

Wow, Jen! Awesome! :hugs:

Maybe its just beanie getting snuggled in, Sis! Don't give up yet! :hugs:

I'm both happy and sad for you, Heather! You'll get a good, sticky one next time! :hugs:


----------



## SunShyn2205

Amos2009 said:


> Well, my good mood didn't last long....I have been cramping all night and now I am spotting. WHY WHY WHY

Hey Amos, I Started Progesterone right at 4 weeks and had spotting and cramping on several occasions, which was caused by the Progesterone and the increase in lining and Growing Bean! It Drove me Nuts I was So Scared!! 
(I hated going pee cause i was scared to find new spotting, I know its awful to say but I just felt after 3 losses it wasn't gonna happen) BOY WAS I WRONG!!!! Hang IN There And Stay Positive!!! And with doubling HCG levels :happydance: I Definitely Think that is a great sign!!:hugs:


----------



## SunShyn2205

BIZYBEE
yay!:happydance: I hope your blasties grow big and strong!!!:happydance:


----------



## SunShyn2205

Congrats Meow!


----------



## Amos2009

Sorry ladies...guess I had a bit of a premature panic. I expected this morning to wake up to more spotting or even something heavier and nothing. I just have never had spotting that didn't lead to something bad. I go for more beta levels today. Please throw some sticky vibes my way if you don't mind.


----------



## Lucy1973

A million sticky vibes for you Amos....maybe it is just getting comfy in there....getting the furniture just how it wants it.....:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## debgreasby

Yay Bizy - it's so exciting!!!

Amos - throwing all the stickyness i can find at your beanie xxxxx


----------



## Amos2009

Thanks Lucy- oh how I pray that is the case :)


----------



## Amos2009

Thanks Deb!


----------



## debgreasby

Lucy1973 said:


> A million sticky vibes for you Amos....maybe it is just getting comfy in there....getting the furniture just how it wants it.....:hugs::hugs::hugs:

Lol, that's what DH says to me ... "Just Cletus the Fetus moving his furniture to where he wants it" ;)


----------



## Amos2009

Cletus the fetus!! :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Megg33k

Sticky dust by the bucketful, Sis! :hugs:

:rofl: @ Cletus the Fetus!!!


----------



## Amos2009

Sis- are you up early or have you not gone to bed???


----------



## Megg33k

Amos2009 said:


> Sis- are you up early or have you not gone to bed???

I haven't gone to bed! :shy: Oops! I started playing Sims 3... and time just... disappeared! LOL

So, I'm concerned. My left ovary has been a bitch all day and all night. Worried that I've failed miserably at not trying! :wacko:


----------



## Amos2009

Well, if you failed not trying, that would be ok right? Worst thing that could happen is you will get pregnant and have a baby!!!!
I went to sleep at midnight and woke up at 230....I thought pg women are supposed to be tired???


----------



## jonnanne3

Amos, I will keep you in my thoughts and prayers. I hope it's like Deb said, cletus the fetus is getting all situated! 
Bizy, that is fantastic news on the embies! I can't wait to see what they say on Thursday! 
:hugs: to all my TTCAL girls! Congrats to all the new :bfp:


----------



## Vickieh1981

BizyBee said:


> Well ladies, I have 6 healthy fertilized eggs!!! I am thrilled, as 6/7 fertilization rate is great! My transfer is tentatively scheduled for Saturday morning (given they keep growing). FX I have 2 blasties to transfer. I have acupuncture scheduled for just before and right after, so hoping that helps calm my uterus. I can call on Thursday to see how they're doing.
> 
> Congrats Amos. That's fantastic news. xx
> 
> Also, congrats to Meow!

That's great news. Here is hoping for at least 2 blasties 



jonnanne3 said:


> Amos, I will keep you in my thoughts and prayers. I hope it's like Deb said, cletus the fetus is getting all situated!
> Bizy, that is fantastic news on the embies! I can't wait to see what they say on Thursday!
> :hugs: to all my TTCAL girls! Congrats to all the new :bfp:

I've not seen you in a while hun. Congrats on the new grandson and another baby on the way. HOw exciting xxx


----------



## Amos2009

Well ladies I am off for my bloodwork. Not hopeful though because I am cramping and spotting again :(


----------



## debgreasby

Amos2009 said:


> Well ladies I am off for my bloodwork. Not hopeful though because I am cramping and spotting again :(

Keeping all crossed :hug:


----------



## impatient1

Keeping my xFingers Crossedx for you Amos and sending lots of sticky vibes your way.


----------



## jonnanne3

Amos2009 said:


> Well ladies I am off for my bloodwork. Not hopeful though because I am cramping and spotting again :(

Thinking of you! Keeping my fingers crossed for some great news! :hugs:


----------



## puppymom32

Thinking of u Amos. Praying all is well.


----------



## puppymom32

Congrats on the Grandson jonnanne must be so exciting.


----------



## jonnanne3

Vickieh1981 said:


> BizyBee said:
> 
> 
> Well ladies, I have 6 healthy fertilized eggs!!! I am thrilled, as 6/7 fertilization rate is great! My transfer is tentatively scheduled for Saturday morning (given they keep growing). FX I have 2 blasties to transfer. I have acupuncture scheduled for just before and right after, so hoping that helps calm my uterus. I can call on Thursday to see how they're doing.
> 
> Congrats Amos. That's fantastic news. xx
> 
> Also, congrats to Meow!
> 
> That's great news. Here is hoping for at least 2 blasties
> 
> 
> 
> jonnanne3 said:
> 
> 
> Amos, I will keep you in my thoughts and prayers. I hope it's like Deb said, cletus the fetus is getting all situated!
> Bizy, that is fantastic news on the embies! I can't wait to see what they say on Thursday!
> :hugs: to all my TTCAL girls! Congrats to all the new :bfp:Click to expand...
> 
> I've not seen you in a while hun. Congrats on the new grandson and another baby on the way. HOw exciting xxxClick to expand...

Thanks. We have decided to take a break. After the failed IUI and then the new grandbaby and another one on the way. We decided to take a break from ttc. I pop in from time to time to see how all my girls are doing.


----------



## EpdTTC

Amos I am thinking of you. I hope the spotting is any one of the many things that it could be and that it isn't anything to worry about. I know that seeing spotting is terrifying when in the past it has been the beginning of something going wrong but I have learned that isn't always the case.


----------



## Fergie89

hope evrything goes well for you AMOS ,

ladies , my BBT is looking all wrong :S what can be causing this? it has just SHOT righttttt up "/ , my cervix is really high and feels closed :S , im going to the clinic 2morrow so i will get them to do blood work to see whats going on ..X


----------



## Megg33k

Anne - Nice to see you posting, even if you're on a break! Congrats on your grandson and another on the way! :hugs:

Fergie - That's really bizarre, honey! I'm not sure what's up. Yours did the opposite of mine today! LOL I hope the bloodwork sorts it out for you!

Amos - Thinking of you today, Sis! :hugs:


----------



## Amos2009

Well, I am in more limbo than I really wanted to be in. They did an ultrasound on me today for some reason and they think they see the beginnings of a sac. BUT it's not in the right place. It is a cornual ectopic. Basically it's in the top right had "corner" of my uterus. Right outside the right tube. I am waiting on my bloodwork to get back so they can determine if it's even too early to see a sac based on my numbers. I pray it is too early because a cornual ectopic is not good at all.


----------



## lynnb

Amos - Hun, after everything you've been through I'm really hoping & praying that you don't have a cornual ectopic, fx'd it's just too eary to see the sac & that everything turns out good :hugs:


----------



## BizyBee

Thinking of you Amos. xx


----------



## puppymom32

Amos I hope they are wrong and it is just too early to tell. Praying for the best.


----------



## Amos2009

Thanks everyone. The doctor just called and said my betas have doubled so that is good news. She said it's just too early to tell what that was they saw on the ultrasound. My levels are just over 900 and of course you generally don't even see a sac with levels like that. I pray it's just some sort of bleed or something.


----------



## EpdTTC

Good news on your betas! Most ectopics don't double like that! and I'm pretty sure they can't usually see the sac until betas are between 1000 and 2000. I hope that what they saw was just some left over implantation bleeding. 

WTF? Why can't things ever be easy? Especially for girls with previous losses who are already terrified to begin with. It's just not fair. 

I am praying hard for you Amos!


----------



## Megg33k

With you having the spotting, I bet its just a little bit of blood that they saw and that's the spotting you've been seeing! This one will be your forever baby! I demand it, dammit! :hugs: Love you, Sis! xxx


----------



## shiseru

Amos, praying for the best. I hope all is well.

If technology can advance, i hope there will be no more MC and losses.

Today is 5 DPO for me. I had a thermal shift but no +opk. I wonder if that would mean I didn't ovulate. What do you think ladies? 

My BBT chart
https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/shiseru


----------



## Megg33k

Thermal shift is way more important than a +OPK. Whether or not you get a +OPK really means nothing. You definitely ovulated! :thumbup:


----------



## Amos2009

Yep- you ovulated! :hugs:


----------



## dawny690

:hugs: amos hope good things for you xxxx


----------



## Tigerlilies

Amos, when is your next scan?


----------



## Amos2009

dietrad said:


> Amos, when is your next scan?


In about an hour! not sure much will have changed, in one day but....


----------



## mumanddad

hello can i join, i lost logan-george at 43 weeks on the 28-01-2008 and have been ttc for 29 months i am on cycle day 3 of well i think 44, and i am on my second month of charting my temps..

any advice would be great.. i am going to get my bfp by Christmas but really want to b pregnant by my 23rd birthday which is october the 7th..

thank you 

hayleigh x


----------



## svetayasofiya

Thinking of you Amos!!! Hope everything is fine. I would think that 5 wks is too early to see anything.

mumanddad- welcome! sorry for your loss I can't even imagine how hard that must have been ...


----------



## padbrat

OMG... so much has happened whilst I have been AWOL!

All the lovely BFP's how exciting!! He he he...

And massive cyber hugs to those that have lost....

But Amos chickadee... just been catching up OMG hun... rollercoaster chick.... am on tender hooks waiting for the good news that this one is a keeper!!!

Megg and those much wiser than I.... figure this out...

First AF after m/c - June... then next AF beg July... then another 27 July ( a week early) then Hubby away from 1 Aug, but home on weekends...
Ok... here is the thing... have had reallly sore boobs for the last week and a half... and am feeling really sick if I don't eat immediately I feel hungry...

Too early to test.... but do get sore boobs before AF...

So, is it another early AF?... When to test?... Do I wait until 27th Aug? Am gonna be packing house starting tomorrow for move....

HHEEEEEELLLPPPPPPPP Meggy Moos and all wise ladies!!


----------



## heather_dw

I'm kind of excited to say I'm on 7 DPO today. Why is that exciting? Because I think my cycle has finally got itself regulated. yay! When I get my next AF, the doctor is going to put me on Clomid. I have a few questions for any of you gals who have experience with this med

1: It helps you ovulate, right? I'm already ovulating, so...
2: doesn't it make your EWCM dry up? Wouldn't that be counter productive?
3:: Anything else I should know?


----------



## BizyBee

Good luck Amos!

Welcome mumand dad, sorry for your loss. :hugs:

Pad, sounds promising. I think it may still be too early to test, although I prob still would. I am not a good influence as I love to POAS. 

Heather, that's great that you are regulated. Clomid wasn't so bad. It didn't make me dry up completely, but I used some preseed to help. Even though you already ovulate, they try it to see if they can time O better (or produce bigger follicles). I took it right before bed and didn't have any side effects.


----------



## Amos2009

Welcome MumandDad- so sorry for your loss :hugs:

Pad- lawd child....don't get me all excited like this!!! So you havent had a period since July 27th- am I understanding that right? I say if you have some cheapies, start testing!!! Then again, I am a POAS addict so I'm probably no help!

Heather- yay for 7DPO- sorry I don't know anything about clomid :nope:

Thanks Sveta- how are you doing hunni?

I actually had a pretty good visit today. Doc said he doesn't think the sac is in the part of the uterus they thought yesterday- that it is still high and off center, but that it's not in the critical "rupture area" and that it would probably move down on it's own once it got bigger. Also said he just delivered by c-section another lady that this exact thing happened to and it went beautifully!! If I can get through week 5 I will be very hopeful! This week is when they have gone wrong in the last 2 losses.


----------



## reversal

Hi please could you add me I had a mmc, I had my medical managed miscarriage today i was 10 weeks when i found out my baby had died at 8 and a half weeks the midwife looking after us today suggested we try as soon as possible. good luck ladies and sorry for your losses


----------



## Amos2009

So sorry Reversal :hugs::hugs::cry::hugs:


----------



## svetayasofiya

Oh Amos that's good news!!! My fx'd for you. xoxo I am doing good actually! Feeling like myself again for the first time since the mc. I am excited to get TTC again this cycle!!! We were on a break because of our upcoming trip. But :witch: is due early next week and I'll be back on track! :sex: YAY

reversal- sorry for your loss. :hugs:


----------



## Amos2009

svetayasofiya said:


> Oh Amos that's good news!!! My fx'd for you. xoxo I am doing good actually! Feeling like myself again for the first time since the mc. I am excited to get TTC again this cycle!!! We were on a break because of our upcoming trip. But :witch: is due early next week and I'll be back on track! :sex: YAY
> 
> reversal- sorry for your loss. :hugs:

Always great to get back to feeling good!! Especially when you are getting ready to TTC!!! :happydance:


----------



## impatient1

Sorry for your loss reversal :hugs:


----------



## VGibs

Amos2009 said:


> I actually had a pretty good visit today. Doc said he doesn't think the sac is in the part of the uterus they thought yesterday- that it is still high and off center, but that it's not in the critical "rupture area" and that it would probably move down on it's own once it got bigger. Also said he just delivered by c-section another lady that this exact thing happened to and it went beautifully!! If I can get through week 5 I will be very hopeful! This week is when they have gone wrong in the last 2 losses.

 Week 5 was the WORST! I was too early to have bad morning sickness and I spent every five minutes going to the bathroom because I was sure I was bleeding! I also had my implantation bleeding all during week 5...I was a TOTAL basket case!


----------



## BizyBee

Welcome reversal. Sorry for your loss. 

Great news Amos!


----------



## padbrat

Ohhhh Amos that sounds sooo good hun... I have everything crossed for ya and am sending the stickiest of all sticky vibes! And yes Amos, AF arrived on the 27th July.... a week early, which was wierd... Boobs still so sore.... gonna wait patiently until Wed to test I think...

Bizzy... how are you doing girl.... so hoping that your little blasts become a baby!

Girls...


----------



## Megg33k

mumanddad said:


> hello can i join, i lost logan-george at 43 weeks on the 28-01-2008 and have been ttc for 29 months i am on cycle day 3 of well i think 44, and i am on my second month of charting my temps..
> 
> any advice would be great.. i am going to get my bfp by Christmas but really want to b pregnant by my 23rd birthday which is october the 7th..
> 
> thank you
> 
> hayleigh x

I'm so sorry, honey! :hugs: I'll get you added!



padbrat said:


> OMG... so much has happened whilst I have been AWOL!
> 
> All the lovely BFP's how exciting!! He he he...
> 
> And massive cyber hugs to those that have lost....
> 
> But Amos chickadee... just been catching up OMG hun... rollercoaster chick.... am on tender hooks waiting for the good news that this one is a keeper!!!
> 
> Megg and those much wiser than I.... figure this out...
> 
> First AF after m/c - June... then next AF beg July... then another 27 July ( a week early) then Hubby away from 1 Aug, but home on weekends...
> Ok... here is the thing... have had reallly sore boobs for the last week and a half... and am feeling really sick if I don't eat immediately I feel hungry...
> 
> Too early to test.... but do get sore boobs before AF...
> 
> So, is it another early AF?... When to test?... Do I wait until 27th Aug? Am gonna be packing house starting tomorrow for move....
> 
> HHEEEEEELLLPPPPPPPP Meggy Moos and all wise ladies!!

OMG! OMG! OMG! :test: :test: :test:



heather_dw said:


> I'm kind of excited to say I'm on 7 DPO today. Why is that exciting? Because I think my cycle has finally got itself regulated. yay! When I get my next AF, the doctor is going to put me on Clomid. I have a few questions for any of you gals who have experience with this med
> 
> 1: It helps you ovulate, right? I'm already ovulating, so...
> 2: doesn't it make your EWCM dry up? Wouldn't that be counter productive?
> 3:: Anything else I should know?

It helps you ovulate OR it can help to strengthen your ovulation for better egg quality if you're already ovulating. It CAN dry up CM... but low doses don't always. It depends on how your body reacts to it. Some of the side effects can be nasty, but most people don't get them. It all depends on how it goes in your particular case. The only thing that is almost guaranteed is that you'll experience pregnancy symptoms after ovulation regardless of whether you're pregnant or not. That bit is hard on the mind and heart, because you can just be sure that you have to be pregnant and then find out it was the Clomid causing everything. But, if you remember not to take 2ww symptoms seriously, then you're all good. 



Amos2009 said:


> Welcome MumandDad- so sorry for your loss :hugs:
> 
> Pad- lawd child....don't get me all excited like this!!! So you havent had a period since July 27th- am I understanding that right? I say if you have some cheapies, start testing!!! Then again, I am a POAS addict so I'm probably no help!
> 
> Heather- yay for 7DPO- sorry I don't know anything about clomid :nope:
> 
> Thanks Sveta- how are you doing hunni?
> 
> I actually had a pretty good visit today. Doc said he doesn't think the sac is in the part of the uterus they thought yesterday- that it is still high and off center, but that it's not in the critical "rupture area" and that it would probably move down on it's own once it got bigger. Also said he just delivered by c-section another lady that this exact thing happened to and it went beautifully!! If I can get through week 5 I will be very hopeful! This week is when they have gone wrong in the last 2 losses.

That's fantastic! I'm keeping everything crossed for you. Did you get blood results back yet today?



reversal said:


> Hi please could you add me I had a mmc, I had my medical managed miscarriage today i was 10 weeks when i found out my baby had died at 8 and a half weeks the midwife looking after us today suggested we try as soon as possible. good luck ladies and sorry for your losses

Aww, honey! I'm sorry! :hugs: Adding you now!


----------



## Amos2009

Oh my Virginia- I know you were a basket case! So get ready for me to be too! (Like I haven't been already!)
Oh...and now a decision. A state job that I would die to have gotten any of these years I have been in this city has now offered me a job!!! As excited as I am about it, also worried about timing. What if things don't work out in this pregnancy and I need to be off? What if things DO work out in this pregnancy- do I tell them up front? Wait til the end of the 1st trimester? What about all the doctor's appointments I will have?? OMG


----------



## Amos2009

No results today...I guess I will hear from her tomorrow. Not really sweating it today for some reason???? Guess since the previous one was less than 24 hours ago it really doesn't mean a WHOLE lot? I don't know how my crazy mind works!!!
Padbrat- I am SO keeping my fingers crossed for you!!!


----------



## Megg33k

Ooh.. Uhm... I'd see where the job leads! I wouldn't tell them upfront. No reason yet. Its really none of their business. I mean, anyone can get a job and then get pregnant right after... or take a job before they even know they're already pregnant. Many women don't know at 5 weeks. Why should they be told just yet? Take it... That's what you'd tell me to do! :hugs:


----------



## Amos2009

So what do I do about all these doctor appts?? Looks like they will be monitoring me closely for the next few weeks??


----------



## BizyBee

I'm good padbrat! Anxiously awaiting the transfer. 

Amos, I'd take the job too but not sure what to tell about the appointments. Maybe you can start in a few weeks once things have settled down. I agree with Megg. No need to tell about the pregnancy.


----------



## Megg33k

Just tell them you have several doc appointments coming up... Its none of their business why... In fact, they can't really even ask!


----------



## Vickieh1981

jonnanne3 said:


> Vickieh1981 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BizyBee said:
> 
> 
> Well ladies, I have 6 healthy fertilized eggs!!! I am thrilled, as 6/7 fertilization rate is great! My transfer is tentatively scheduled for Saturday morning (given they keep growing). FX I have 2 blasties to transfer. I have acupuncture scheduled for just before and right after, so hoping that helps calm my uterus. I can call on Thursday to see how they're doing.
> 
> Congrats Amos. That's fantastic news. xx
> 
> Also, congrats to Meow!
> 
> That's great news. Here is hoping for at least 2 blasties
> 
> 
> 
> jonnanne3 said:
> 
> 
> Amos, I will keep you in my thoughts and prayers. I hope it's like Deb said, cletus the fetus is getting all situated!
> Bizy, that is fantastic news on the embies! I can't wait to see what they say on Thursday!
> :hugs: to all my TTCAL girls! Congrats to all the new :bfp:Click to expand...
> 
> I've not seen you in a while hun. Congrats on the new grandson and another baby on the way. HOw exciting xxxClick to expand...
> 
> Thanks. We have decided to take a break. After the failed IUI and then the new grandbaby and another one on the way. We decided to take a break from ttc. I pop in from time to time to see how all my girls are doing.Click to expand...

Are you done with ttc now then or literally just taking a break.



Amos2009 said:


> Thanks everyone. The doctor just called and said my betas have doubled so that is good news. She said it's just too early to tell what that was they saw on the ultrasound. My levels are just over 900 and of course you generally don't even see a sac with levels like that. I pray it's just some sort of bleed or something.

Will be keeping EVERYTHING crossed for you


----------



## Vickieh1981

mumanddad said:


> hello can i join, i lost logan-george at 43 weeks on the 28-01-2008 and have been ttc for 29 months i am on cycle day 3 of well i think 44, and i am on my second month of charting my temps..
> 
> any advice would be great.. i am going to get my bfp by Christmas but really want to b pregnant by my 23rd birthday which is october the 7th..
> 
> thank you
> 
> hayleigh x

Im so so sorry for your loss. That is a long time to go overdue. xx



Amos2009 said:


> Welcome MumandDad- so sorry for your loss :hugs:
> 
> Pad- lawd child....don't get me all excited like this!!! So you havent had a period since July 27th- am I understanding that right? I say if you have some cheapies, start testing!!! Then again, I am a POAS addict so I'm probably no help!
> 
> Heather- yay for 7DPO- sorry I don't know anything about clomid :nope:
> 
> Thanks Sveta- how are you doing hunni?
> 
> I actually had a pretty good visit today. Doc said he doesn't think the sac is in the part of the uterus they thought yesterday- that it is still high and off center, but that it's not in the critical "rupture area" and that it would probably move down on it's own once it got bigger. Also said he just delivered by c-section another lady that this exact thing happened to and it went beautifully!! If I can get through week 5 I will be very hopeful! This week is when they have gone wrong in the last 2 losses.

I hope that everything is ok after all 



reversal said:


> Hi please could you add me I had a mmc, I had my medical managed miscarriage today i was 10 weeks when i found out my baby had died at 8 and a half weeks the midwife looking after us today suggested we try as soon as possible. good luck ladies and sorry for your losses

Sorry for your loss. I hope you are not here long xxx


----------



## Tigerlilies

Sorry for all the newbies and your losses. I hope you get BFP's soon! :hugs:


----------



## Firedancer41

Oh Amos more positive news-I am so hopeful for you that this one is a sticky bean! Hope you're getting some r & r !


----------



## svetayasofiya

I agree with Meg!! Amos take the job! You can't put your life on hold and it's NOT their business why you have doctor's appt. xo


----------



## padbrat

hey Amos... take the job.... I only know UK employment law, .... they cannot discrimate on the basis of pregnancy... it is against the law...as I say, that applies in the uk. And as other have stated they are not able to ask you about personal medical matters...
go for it!!

Aww Bizzy... I am trying to wait patiently for your transfer.... but it is soooo hard! LMAO

And as for me POAS... well... I have checked dates and I would only be 3 weeks today.... so have to wait.... not good at waiting! LMAO


----------



## Megg33k

Discriminating due to pregnancy is just as illegal here! :winkwink:

I don't want you to wait to POAS, padbrat! :hissy:


----------



## Mummytofour

Fab news on the new BFPs, keep em coming girls!!!
Welcome to all the new ladies and sorry for your losses.

Amos....oh my god!!! You so deserve this sticky beanie!!
As for the whole job thing, it may be illegal to discriminate against pregnancy, however, it happens all the time! Just try and prove they didn't discriminate! It sucks really! Unless you have to fill out a medical disclosure form that's pertinant to your job, the subject should NEVER come up at interview.

Anyhoo..... Sod worrying about that girl...you're preggers!!! Woohoo!!!


----------



## EpdTTC

Amos-totally take the job. Figure out the rest later. Like others have said, it's not their business anyway. Can you start the job in a couple of weeks? That might buy you the time to have the appointments and close monitoring for a couple of weeks.

Bizy-so excited for you for tomorrow. We will all be waiting to hear all about it!

MumandDad-so very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Amos2009

I guess I would just feel guilty for having to ask off so many times so early in a job. 
PLUS I would be making the same amount of money by staying at home. It's just the benefits that would make the job worth it maybe. I don't know. I have the weekend to think about it.


----------



## Megg33k

I'm sure you'll make the right decision for you and your family! :hugs: I trust your judgment!


----------



## padbrat

I am with Meggy .... you know what is best Amos... and when all is said and done... you are up the duff girl!!!!! YAY YAY..... huge cyber hugs!!!

Meggy... you are soooo persausive... gonna POAS tomorrow am... though think it will come up BFN as I am too early LMAO!


----------



## reversal

could i just ask how long it took you ladies to get a negative preg test after mc x


----------



## EpdTTC

Well now that you mention that part Amos...I'd be torn too. Benefits are very important, but there is nothing like getting to work from home! Good luck with your decision!


----------



## Megg33k

Yay, Padbrat! :yipee:


----------



## Amos2009

Reversal- mine varied depending on how far along I was. Anywhere from 4-6 weeks is how long mine took
See EPD- I am so torn, but I think I have made my decision to take the job. If I was not pregnant, I would jump to take the job. I can't make my decision based on that, because what if this pregnancy doesn't work out? Then I have given up a good job. I did find out though that my pregnancy will not be covered by this insurance because they have a pre-existing clause. BUT, with the little amount of money I will be making I should still be covered by Medicaid since I'm pregnant. 
Soooo......there's my decision!!!


----------



## Megg33k

Aww, good for you, Sis! :hugs: That's a shame that they can make pregnancy a pre-existing condition! *sigh*


----------



## Amos2009

Yeah Padbrat------DO TELL!!! I think you are further than that. My last period was July 14 so you would not be that far behind me???


----------



## Amos2009

I know....crazy isn't it????

When are you starting your job? I start Wednesday!


----------



## BizyBee

Great news Amos! GL!


----------



## Amos2009

Thanks Bizy! You excited for tomorrow??? Understatement of the year right?? LOL


----------



## BizyBee

Haha, sure is an understatement! 

It's surreal. I keep thinking of my little embies (hopefully blasties tomorrow) and how they are waiting for their mommy to get cozy. I can't believe I will be PUPO tomorrow night. It's crazy and so exciting. My transfer is at 8:30, so not long now!


----------



## Amos2009

:hugs::hugs: Can't wait to hear the rest of the story!! Come on little blasties! :thumbup:


----------



## Megg33k

Amos2009 said:


> I know....crazy isn't it????
> 
> When are you starting your job? I start Wednesday!

TUESDAY! EEK! I don't wanna! LOL I just keep remembering what you said in my journal... Job+baby! FX'd!



BizyBee said:


> Haha, sure is an understatement!
> 
> It's surreal. I keep thinking of my little embies (hopefully blasties tomorrow) and how they are waiting for their mommy to get cozy. I can't believe I will be PUPO tomorrow night. It's crazy and so exciting. My transfer is at 8:30, so not long now!

I'm SO excited for you!!! :yipee: Can't wait to hear all about it! Tomorrow, you'll be... uhm... about 2.5 weeks? Isn't that how things are figured? 2 weeks before "ovulation" and then about another few days for implantation? So, 2+3 or 2+4 weeks PUPO?


----------



## debgreasby

Bizy i'm so excited for you!!! Have to ask though .. what does PUPO stand for ?


----------



## impatient1

Bizzy how exciting, are you even going to be able to sleep tonight? Make sure you atleast try to get some rest.

Amos yeah for deciding to take the job. Good luck.


----------



## Megg33k

Pregnant Until Proven Otherwise, Deb! :winkwink:


----------



## sequeena

Sorry to barge in but I just feel so down this evening! :( I'm so fed up of this waiting game, I just want my bump :cry:


----------



## Megg33k

Barge in? Don't be silly! :hugs: Frankly, ME TOO! :growlmad: Its totally unfair and I don't approve of us having to wait like this at all! Btw, CONGRATS on almost 3 weeks smoke free!


----------



## sequeena

Megg33k said:


> Barge in? Don't be silly! :hugs: Frankly, ME TOO! :growlmad: Its totally unfair and I don't approve of us having to wait like this at all! Btw, CONGRATS on almost 3 weeks smoke free!

Thank you :blush: I've managed to do it by practically avoiding EVERYONE who smokes. Hopefully I can keep it up.

I wish we could find out straight away! :( Saves all this waiting and being in limbo. Then there's symptom spotting (even though I promised myself I wouldn't this time) and I end up convincing myself I'm pregnant every single time :dohh:


----------



## Megg33k

sequeena said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> Barge in? Don't be silly! :hugs: Frankly, ME TOO! :growlmad: Its totally unfair and I don't approve of us having to wait like this at all! Btw, CONGRATS on almost 3 weeks smoke free!
> 
> Thank you :blush: I've managed to do it by practically avoiding EVERYONE who smokes. Hopefully I can keep it up.
> 
> I wish we could find out straight away! :( Saves all this waiting and being in limbo. Then there's symptom spotting (even though I promised myself I wouldn't this time) and I end up convincing myself I'm pregnant every single time :dohh:Click to expand...

We all do that to ourselves, sweetie! Its not so unusual! :hugs:


----------



## sequeena

Megg33k said:


> sequeena said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> Barge in? Don't be silly! :hugs: Frankly, ME TOO! :growlmad: Its totally unfair and I don't approve of us having to wait like this at all! Btw, CONGRATS on almost 3 weeks smoke free!
> 
> Thank you :blush: I've managed to do it by practically avoiding EVERYONE who smokes. Hopefully I can keep it up.
> 
> I wish we could find out straight away! :( Saves all this waiting and being in limbo. Then there's symptom spotting (even though I promised myself I wouldn't this time) and I end up convincing myself I'm pregnant every single time :dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> We all do that to ourselves, sweetie! Its not so unusual! :hugs:Click to expand...

Haha I know, why do we torture ourselves like this??

Think I'll just go get another puppy! :haha:


----------



## Megg33k

sequeena said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sequeena said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> Barge in? Don't be silly! :hugs: Frankly, ME TOO! :growlmad: Its totally unfair and I don't approve of us having to wait like this at all! Btw, CONGRATS on almost 3 weeks smoke free!
> 
> Thank you :blush: I've managed to do it by practically avoiding EVERYONE who smokes. Hopefully I can keep it up.
> 
> I wish we could find out straight away! :( Saves all this waiting and being in limbo. Then there's symptom spotting (even though I promised myself I wouldn't this time) and I end up convincing myself I'm pregnant every single time :dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> We all do that to ourselves, sweetie! Its not so unusual! :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Haha I know, why do we torture ourselves like this??
> 
> Think I'll just go get another puppy! :haha:Click to expand...

There's nothing quite like a new puppy! I think some place should rent puppy snuggles by the hour! "Ah, yes... I've had a pretty bad day. I'd like to purchase 3 hours of unadulterated puppy snuggles, please?"


----------



## sequeena

Megg33k said:


> sequeena said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sequeena said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> Barge in? Don't be silly! :hugs: Frankly, ME TOO! :growlmad: Its totally unfair and I don't approve of us having to wait like this at all! Btw, CONGRATS on almost 3 weeks smoke free!
> 
> Thank you :blush: I've managed to do it by practically avoiding EVERYONE who smokes. Hopefully I can keep it up.
> 
> I wish we could find out straight away! :( Saves all this waiting and being in limbo. Then there's symptom spotting (even though I promised myself I wouldn't this time) and I end up convincing myself I'm pregnant every single time :dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> We all do that to ourselves, sweetie! Its not so unusual! :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Haha I know, why do we torture ourselves like this??
> 
> Think I'll just go get another puppy! :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> There's nothing quite like a new puppy! I think some place should rent puppy snuggles by the hour! "Ah, yes... I've had a pretty bad day. I'd like to purchase 3 hours of unadulterated puppy snuggles, please?"Click to expand...

Oh yes and that lovely puppy smell, there's nothing like it :cloud9: I wish my girlies were pupsters again! I miss having them this small;

https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc1/hs157.snc1/5848_1186289022561_1388356992_491556_8219064_n.jpg

https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc1/hs203.snc1/7020_1246851736591_1388356992_680802_5724998_n.jpg


----------



## Amos2009

Awwww.....such sweet faces!!!


----------



## sequeena

Amos2009 said:


> Awwww.....such sweet faces!!!

Thank you they are my (not so little anymore) babies :cloud9:


----------



## Amos2009

Here is one of my baby and then one of my old girl!
 



Attached Files:







022.jpg
File size: 37.6 KB
Views: 1









019.jpg
File size: 66.3 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Megg33k

sequeena said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sequeena said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sequeena said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> Barge in? Don't be silly! :hugs: Frankly, ME TOO! :growlmad: Its totally unfair and I don't approve of us having to wait like this at all! Btw, CONGRATS on almost 3 weeks smoke free!
> 
> Thank you :blush: I've managed to do it by practically avoiding EVERYONE who smokes. Hopefully I can keep it up.
> 
> I wish we could find out straight away! :( Saves all this waiting and being in limbo. Then there's symptom spotting (even though I promised myself I wouldn't this time) and I end up convincing myself I'm pregnant every single time :dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> We all do that to ourselves, sweetie! Its not so unusual! :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Haha I know, why do we torture ourselves like this??
> 
> Think I'll just go get another puppy! :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> There's nothing quite like a new puppy! I think some place should rent puppy snuggles by the hour! "Ah, yes... I've had a pretty bad day. I'd like to purchase 3 hours of unadulterated puppy snuggles, please?"Click to expand...
> 
> Oh yes and that lovely puppy smell, there's nothing like it :cloud9: I wish my girlies were pupsters again! I miss having them this small;
> 
> https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc1/hs157.snc1/5848_1186289022561_1388356992_491556_8219064_n.jpg
> 
> https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc1/hs203.snc1/7020_1246851736591_1388356992_680802_5724998_n.jpgClick to expand...

Oh I adore them!!!

This is my baby the day I met her... Puppy Love at first sight :cloud9::

https://farm5.static.flickr.com/4096/4911908164_d6e2b432b8_z.jpg

This is here reasonably recently:

https://farm3.static.flickr.com/2425/3869424385_b814dd563b_z.jpg

She's about 70lbs now... I <3 my Pit Bull!


----------



## Megg33k

Amos2009 said:


> Here is one of my baby and then one of my old girl!

Oh! I wanna snuggle them!


----------



## Amos2009

Awww.....that sweet baby!


----------



## sequeena

Too cute!!!!

I have an old girl too, no puppy pics though as she was a rescue. She's 13 :thumbup:

https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs068.snc4/34742_1532343313702_1388356992_1391828_7243123_n.jpg


----------



## EpdTTC

Amos I didn't think they could use the whole pre-existing condition thing as long as you don't have a break in your insurance coverage...know what I mean...when I was in between jobs I had COBRA and then when I started my new job I had to prove that I had coverage during the break between jobs in order to not be considered as having pre-existing conditions. Can't hurt to double check!


----------



## Megg33k

Such sweet doggies! Mine is now 3 years old. She should still have a good, long life ahead of her... hopefully with a couple of babies to lick soon! She loves to lick babies... She's very gentle. We've spent loads of time tugging on her ears and tail and stuff... She's never ever nipped at a person... and even less excitable around babies. Of course, no dog should ever be left alone with a baby... EVER... but ya know. Can you tell that I'm a bit defensive of what people might say about me having a Pit Bull and children? LOL I can't help it! I get sick of the "she'll eat your baby one day" comments! :( She'd NEVER! If only people knew her like I do!


----------



## sequeena

Megg33k said:


> Such sweet doggies! Mine is now 3 years old. She should still have a good, long life ahead of her... hopefully with a couple of babies to lick soon! She loves to lick babies... She's very gentle. We've spent loads of time tugging on her ears and tail and stuff... She's never ever nipped at a person... and even less excitable around babies. Of course, no dog should ever be left alone with a baby... EVER... but ya know. Can you tell that I'm a bit defensive of what people might say about me having a Pit Bull and children? LOL I can't help it! I get sick of the "she'll eat your baby one day" comments! :( She'd NEVER! If only people knew her like I do!

It's ok hun I know how you feel, with a German Shepherd and an English Mastiff/Dogue De Bordeaux I'm used to such comments.


----------



## EpdTTC

Ok, since we are sharing...

The first pic of my girls is when they were about six weeks old...Chapter Two and Chowder Lee (They are Chow Chows so I totally understand the comments people make-but my girls don't like strangers and are protective, but certainly not aggressive or vicious). I've had them since they were six weeks old...and the other pic is of them as adults, they will be seven in September and now weigh close to 60 lbs. They are more hair than anything. Love my girls, they are the best company ever...and when I'm sad, hugging them is like having a live teddy bear.
 



Attached Files:







DSCF0005.jpg
File size: 51.5 KB
Views: 3









SNC01819.jpg
File size: 22.4 KB
Views: 3


----------



## sequeena

I have not seen chows for... many years! They're definitely not a common breed anymore. They are gorgeous!


----------



## Megg33k

Glad I'm not the only one with a "vicious" breed who thinks its rubbish! I hate the rep they get. The monsters are the ones who hold the leashes, not the ones who wear the collars! People who mistreat their pets and/or their children make me absolutely sick. I think there should be some sort of "torture" clause that allows them to be taught a real lesson. Jail isn't enough for people who abuse helpless creatures! :(


----------



## Amos2009

Oh wow! I love al the doggy pics!!! What beautiful chows! And Sequeena- my old girl is about 13 we think. I rescued her when she was about 2 and I have had her almost 11. My young one we rescued as a pup.
EPD- when I lost my job back in January, I also lost my insurance and could not afford to get an individual plan. So I wouldn't qualify for that either. It all works out though I think. I will have my work insurance for every day sicknesses and then Medicaid will cover my pregnancy. I hate it has to be that way, but it will for now. 
More doggy pics anyone?????


----------



## Amos2009

Megg33k said:


> Glad I'm not the only one with a "vicious" breed who thinks its rubbish! I hate the rep they get. The monsters are the ones who hold the leashes, not the ones who wear the collars! People who mistreat their pets and/or their children make me absolutely sick. I think there should be some sort of "torture" clause that allows them to be taught a real lesson. Jail isn't enough for people who abuse helpless creatures! :(

Amen- my pup is german shepard/rottweiler mix but he is THE biggest baby you will ever meet. Now he has a tough sounding bark which might prevent someone from breaking in, but if they did come in, he would just lick them to death.


----------



## BizyBee

That's about right Megg! 2.5 weeks or so.

I love all of the furbaby pics. What cute dogs you all have! 
Here are my babies. I never thought I'd want a guinea pig but it started as a classroom pet. She apparantly was pregnant and had babies, so I kept the female baby. I brought them home last summer and couldn't bear to bring them back to school because we loved them so much.
 



Attached Files:







BrownieMuffinBegging.jpg
File size: 200.1 KB
Views: 5









crinkle tube.jpg
File size: 153 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Amos2009

Aww Bizy! They are cute. Are you a teacher?


----------



## Megg33k

Amos2009 said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> Glad I'm not the only one with a "vicious" breed who thinks its rubbish! I hate the rep they get. The monsters are the ones who hold the leashes, not the ones who wear the collars! People who mistreat their pets and/or their children make me absolutely sick. I think there should be some sort of "torture" clause that allows them to be taught a real lesson. Jail isn't enough for people who abuse helpless creatures! :(
> 
> Amen- my pup is german shepard/rottweiler mix but he is THE biggest baby you will ever meet. Now he has a tough sounding bark which might prevent someone from breaking in, but if they did come in, he would just lick them to death.Click to expand...

Mine has a rough bark, but she wouldn't even lick... She'd hide! :( She gets scared by new people and runs away! *sigh* Of course, 20 min later, she's in their laps and licking their faces... but the 1st 20 min freak her out and she won't get close enough to bite, lick, or even sniff them.


----------



## Megg33k

Love the guinea pigs, Jen!!! So cute!


----------



## sequeena

I got a ton of pics, don't get me started :haha: but here are to recent pics of Sky (my shepherd, she's almost 2 now) and Luna (she's just turned one)

https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc3/hs352.snc3/29229_1491691817440_1388356992_1281726_7555140_n.jpg https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs190.snc4/37821_1555800020105_1388356992_1449679_1642316_n.jpg

Luna likes to think she's a lapdog... a 100lb+ lapdog.

Oh and would you believe my shepherd doesn't bark?


----------



## Megg33k

Gorgeous!!! My dog likes to be a lapdog too! Sad for our laps, but good for our hearts! :)


----------



## sequeena

Megg33k said:


> Gorgeous!!! My dog likes to be a lapdog too! Sad for our laps, but good for our hearts! :)

Good for my gas bill too because she doubles up as a hot water bottle :haha:


----------



## Amos2009

I absolutely LOVE seeing these pics....takes my mind off of EVERYTHING! Hope the other ladies don't mind us hijacking!

I thought I had the biggest lapdog at 90 pounds, but you have me beat Sequeena!


----------



## sequeena

Amos2009 said:


> I absolutely LOVE seeing these pics....takes my mind off of EVERYTHING! Hope the other ladies don't mind us hijacking!
> 
> I thought I had the biggest lapdog at 90 pounds, but you have me beat Sequeena!

Haha!! :haha: I think she's up to about 110 now, she's growing fast. Her daddy is a big boy, he weighs 210lbs :wacko:

https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc1/hs223.snc1/7020_1247410230553_1388356992_681967_1904996_n.jpg


----------



## Amos2009

Good gracious!!! That is one big baby!!!!


----------



## EpdTTC

Gorgeous dogs (and guinea pigs)! I love fur kids! I have five cats too.

Good stress reliever and distraction! Thanks for sharing girls!


----------



## BizyBee

Yes Amos. I teach 2nd grade (7-8 year olds for those with diff grade distinctions). I spent this week setting up my classroom so I don't have much to do this coming week. 

Loving these pics girls!


----------



## impatient1

I have a fur baby too. He is 3 years old and a huge sook. We got him from the rescue league when he was 4 months. He has some abandonment issues but loves people. He is a huskie, shepherd, doberman mix who loves to cuddle and sleep in our bed (working on breaking this habit).


----------



## Tulip

Love the pet pics - Sequeena my aunt has a Dogue de Bordeaux and he is the hugest, soppiest thing... I'll post a pic of my babies when I'm not on the phone :)


----------



## reversal

good luck bizzy bee I hope your transfer goes really well :hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

I certainly don't mind the derail... So, go for it! It really does take the mind off of everything but "awwwwwwwwwwww :cloud9:"!!!


----------



## Tulip

OK... less furbabies, more feather-babies :haha:

https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash2/hs116.ash2/39142_416842707202_711812202_5306048_64605_n.jpg


----------



## Amos2009

BizyBee said:


> Yes Amos. I teach 2nd grade (7-8 year olds for those with diff grade distinctions). I spent this week setting up my classroom so I don't have much to do this coming week.
> 
> Loving these pics girls!

Cool....I used to be a teacher- I taught deaf and hard of hearing children. I miss it at times. 
Good luck today on your transfer! Give us updates when you can!

Tulip- love your feather babies!

Impatient- your baby sounds like a beautiful mix!


----------



## Tulip

Good luck today Bizy! So excited for you xxxx


----------



## Megg33k

Aww... Chooklets! <3

Sis - I didn't know you used to teach? That's very cool!! :)


----------



## Amos2009

NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO.......I am bleeding :( OMG.....WHY???????????

Oh- Sis...yes, it's been years ago


----------



## debgreasby

What sort of bleeding?


----------



## Tulip

Yeah details please A. Could be just fine. (Yes, I know platitudes won't help though xxx)


----------



## Amos2009

Bleeding when I wipe after going to the bathroom. Just like the last 3 times. Why can't I make it past 5 weeks?????? It's red...not brown.


----------



## reversal

Amos2009 said:


> Bleeding when I wipe after going to the bathroom. Just like the last 3 times. Why can't I make it past 5 weeks?????? It's red...not brown.

im so sorry i hope its not bad news fingers crossed for you x


----------



## Megg33k

Noooo! No! No! No! I refuse! When will you find out what's going on in there? Can you go to the ER for it?


----------



## Amos2009

I can't afford to go to the ER since there is nothing they can do anyway. I just have to wait til Monday when I go to the doc. I'm just gutted.


----------



## Megg33k

Oh, sweetie! I just want to give you a huge hug! Remember, its not necessarily bad news. Some people have this happen and go on to be just fine. Is it similar to your MC's in the past? Or, is it different in any way?

Edit: I'm heading to bed... just now... I know, I'm stupid! Anyway, don't you dare hesitate to call or txt me if you need me. I have nowhere to be tomorrow... And, I'm here 24 hours a day if you need me. The phone is right by my bed with the ringer on! Hoping very hard that everything is actually okay! Love you, Sis!


----------



## Amos2009

It's very similar. The cramping and the bleeding. My only hope is that small bleed they saw on the ultrasound last time is just coming out. But the cramping makes it feel like a mc. I don't know...Monday seems like ages away.


----------



## jonnanne3

I hope and pray it's nothing bad. Thinking of you Amos! :hugs:


----------



## prgirl_cesca

Can you add me please Megg as a BFP? :)

If I'm number 111 i'm excited as 11 is my lucky number :)


----------



## lynnb

Amos - keeping everything crossed for you hun :hugs:

Bizy - Gl for today, let us know how you get on

prgirl - Congratulations :happydance:


----------



## sequeena

Amos big big hugs hun I really hope this isn't bad news :hugs:


----------



## cla

amos i have got everything crossed for you hun:hugs:


----------



## Lucy1973

Amos, I hope everything will be ok. :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Amos2009

Congrats Cesca!!! H&H 9 months!!


----------



## Amos2009

Totally confused. I just POAS and the control line is just as dark as ever. Could it be my hcg just hasn't started to drop yet? Wouldn't that have needed to happen if I was actually mc'ing?


----------



## Fairybabe

Hi Ladies
I m/c my first ever pregnancy just last sunday, 15 Aug. I was 10wks 3days and we have been totally devastated by the shock of it. I think i have just stopped bleeding. 
The doctor said to do a HPT after 2 weeks, which would be next Sunday. But as i have some cheapie ones still in the drawer, i decided to do it today. It's still positive, but getting paler than it was before, so that makes sense. Out of more curiosity i also peed on an OPK (seems i haven't lost the addiction) and now i'm really confused. It came up a super strong positive. If you count the day i started bleeding as day1, then this is day 7. I know you are meant to be extra fertile straight after a m/c, but this quick? Can it be a false positive cos i still have HCG? 
Only did it as i want to start being able to track my cycle as it kicks in again!! We want to TTC as soon as possible, but didn't expect any signs of anything already! 

Any ideas??? Totally confused.

Thanks in advance

Fairybabe xx


----------



## EpdTTC

Amos-I hope it is just a bleed or something hon. I spotted and bled quite a bit a few weeks ago and things were ok. They found that polyp on my cervix and think that was probably it. I hope that it has stopped or lightened up. Thinking of you and praying for you hun. I know that feeling of terror all too well.


----------



## Amos2009

Thanks EPD- I just went to the bathroom and there was nothing there! Not even when I wiped. OMG please let this just be a panic and nothing serious. 

Fairy- so sorry for your loss. I don't know much about OPK's, but I do know it took a few weeks for all of my hcg to get out my system with all my losses. It depends on how high it was to begin with and how far along you were. Hope you are ok


----------



## sequeena

Amos2009 said:


> Totally confused. I just POAS and the control line is just as dark as ever. Could it be my hcg just hasn't started to drop yet? Wouldn't that have needed to happen if I was actually mc'ing?

If it's just as dark that can only be a good thing! PMA hun! :hugs:


----------



## Amos2009

Thanks Sequeena- I can only pray and hope! Hurry up Monday!


----------



## Tulip

Fairy, I'm sorry for your loss... OPKs do pick up hcg because it is chemically very similar to LH, so chances are it's that I'm afraid. Hope we can get you a sparkly new, sticky bfp soon xx


----------



## impatient1

prgirl_cesca said:


> Can you add me please Megg as a BFP? :)
> 
> If I'm number 111 i'm excited as 11 is my lucky number :)

Fairy, so sorry for your loss :hugs:

Amos xFingers Crossedx I think it's a good sign the bleeding stopped.


----------



## MissMaternal

Amos i really hope Monday comes quickly for you. 

I have 9 days off work now so i will try to catch up with this thread more! I'm loving the furbaby pics!! Can i add mine??
These are my guinea pigs, Honey and Jasmine :)
 



Attached Files:







pic 1028.jpg
File size: 51.4 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Amos2009

Awww....Miss they are so cute!


----------



## C&J

Fairybabe said:


> Hi Ladies
> I m/c my first ever pregnancy just last sunday, 15 Aug. I was 10wks 3days and we have been totally devastated by the shock of it. I think i have just stopped bleeding.
> The doctor said to do a HPT after 2 weeks, which would be next Sunday. But as i have some cheapie ones still in the drawer, i decided to do it today. It's still positive, but getting paler than it was before, so that makes sense. Out of more curiosity i also peed on an OPK (seems i haven't lost the addiction) and now i'm really confused. It came up a super strong positive. If you count the day i started bleeding as day1, then this is day 7. I know you are meant to be extra fertile straight after a m/c, but this quick? Can it be a false positive cos i still have HCG?
> Only did it as i want to start being able to track my cycle as it kicks in again!! We want to TTC as soon as possible, but didn't expect any signs of anything already!
> 
> Any ideas??? Totally confused.
> 
> Thanks in advance
> 
> Fairybabe xx

Hi there Faiybabe, so sorry for your loss x If i were you i would ignore the positive ov test as its I would say its picking up on your pg hormones. I used some ov tests when i was pregnant and they showed positive. The line should gradually fade, mine did. x


----------



## Fairybabe

Thanks for the warm welcome everyone. Soooo glad i found this thread, the first page gives me so much hope, and seeing so many of you quite advanced in weeks of pregnancy is a boost too. As it was my first pregnancy am trying not to panic that it means I can't carry a baby the whole way through - crazy i know, but i've had a lot of crazy thoughts with all this. Hard to believe that this time last week, i was pregnant and very very happy. Praying me and DH will know that happiness again.


----------



## sequeena

So sorry fairybabe that you've had to go through this :(


----------



## BizyBee

Congrats prgirl. xx

So sorry Fairy. We're here if you need to talk. xx

Amos, praying for you. 

Missmaternal, what cute guinea pigs. Love their names too!


----------



## BizyBee

I am officially PUPO!!! All went well. Details are in my journal. Now it's time to rest!

Here are my babies... :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







blasts.jpg
File size: 55.2 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Amos2009

Oh my Jen!!!! How exciting and what beautiful pictures!!! That is so cool! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## debgreasby

Yay Bizy!!! *waves at bizy babies*


----------



## Megg33k

prgirl_cesca said:


> Can you add me please Megg as a BFP? :)
> 
> If I'm number 111 i'm excited as 11 is my lucky number :)

Yes, ma'am! Congrats again!!! :hugs:



Amos2009 said:


> It's very similar. The cramping and the bleeding. My only hope is that small bleed they saw on the ultrasound last time is just coming out. But the cramping makes it feel like a mc. I don't know...Monday seems like ages away.

I think its definitely the bleed they saw on the u/s! It had to come out sometime! :hugs;



Amos2009 said:


> Totally confused. I just POAS and the control line is just as dark as ever. Could it be my hcg just hasn't started to drop yet? Wouldn't that have needed to happen if I was actually mc'ing?

See! I don't think you're miscarrying! I think you're going to have your fair share of bumps in the road this time, but I think its going to stick, honey! I really do!!!



Fairybabe said:


> Hi Ladies
> I m/c my first ever pregnancy just last sunday, 15 Aug. I was 10wks 3days and we have been totally devastated by the shock of it. I think i have just stopped bleeding.
> The doctor said to do a HPT after 2 weeks, which would be next Sunday. But as i have some cheapie ones still in the drawer, i decided to do it today. It's still positive, but getting paler than it was before, so that makes sense. Out of more curiosity i also peed on an OPK (seems i haven't lost the addiction) and now i'm really confused. It came up a super strong positive. If you count the day i started bleeding as day1, then this is day 7. I know you are meant to be extra fertile straight after a m/c, but this quick? Can it be a false positive cos i still have HCG?
> Only did it as i want to start being able to track my cycle as it kicks in again!! We want to TTC as soon as possible, but didn't expect any signs of anything already!
> 
> Any ideas??? Totally confused.
> 
> Thanks in advance
> 
> Fairybabe xx

If your HPT is still positive, OPK's are useless. Its absolutely picking up the HCG. You shouldn't start using OPK's again until you have a negative HPT. :hugs: I wish that weren't the case... but you won't ovulate until almost all of the HCG is out of your system.



MissMaternal said:


> Amos i really hope Monday comes quickly for you.
> 
> I have 9 days off work now so i will try to catch up with this thread more! I'm loving the furbaby pics!! Can i add mine??
> These are my guinea pigs, Honey and Jasmine :)

Awwww! So cute!



BizyBee said:


> I am officially PUPO!!! All went well. Details are in my journal. Now it's time to rest!
> 
> Here are my babies... :cloud9:

OMG! :hi: Mini-Jen's!!! They look just like you! :winkwink:


----------



## impatient1

BizyBee said:


> I am officially PUPO!!! All went well. Details are in my journal. Now it's time to rest!
> 
> Here are my babies... :cloud9:

Yeah for being PUPO! Hope those babies make a nice cosy home in there.


----------



## roonsma

Congrats Cesca :happydance:

Thinking of you Amos, sounds like its the bleed to me hun xx:hugs:

Wow Bizy!! Good luck Hun xx:hugs:


----------



## lynnb

Bizy - OMG, your first baby pic, how cute. Gl & fx'd crossed :hugs:

Amos - A darker line sounds good, still sending loads of extremely sticky :dust: for you

Fairy - So sorry for you loss :hugs:


----------



## Tulip

Jen that is a fabulous pic to start a family album with. Stick blasties, stick! Xxx


----------



## Megg33k

In case any of you wonder what happened to our number, I just read in PAL that apparently KatienSam last her bean back in June @ ~8 weeks and has retired from BnB (at least temporarily, maybe for good). I didn't know until today. :cry: If you ever read this, Katie... I'm SO sorry, honey! :hugs: Thinking of you!

I feel like its time for a proper stalk... but I'm afraid at how many we could lose. :(


----------



## Amos2009

Go ahead and mark me down as a loss. It looks like I have started my period- no way everything is ok with all this and the cramping.


----------



## lynnb

Amos - hun I'm so sorry :hugs:


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Nooooo I'm so so so sorry Amos, I cannot even believe this is happening again, I'm so angry and upset for you. I wish I could give you a big hug, you really do not deserve this.xxx


----------



## Amos2009

Thanks Sassy. I just don't understand either. I think there comes a time you have to realize maybe you are not meant to have children, or that there is something chromosonally wrong with your eggs and I think I have hit that point. The doctors can find nothing wrong with me so it points to the eggs I think. I am just devastated beyond words.


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Ahh Amos I wish I could say something that would make you feel better and make you see that you will one day have a child but I know exactly what your going through, I have all the same fears but put on a brave face and carry on trying. I hate the saying "what doesnt kill you makes you stronger" but its kind of fitting. You will get through this hun, your amazingly strong, I will be thinking of you. I'm so sorry :-(


----------



## Amos2009

Thanks Sassy. You would think that with each consecutive loss it would not hurt so much, but it's just the opposite I think because now I am running out of hope. I at least had that with the first few losses.


----------



## Sassy_TTC

No it definately gets harder, you should see your doc, push for more testing and not give up until you get it, thats what I've done and its the only thing keeping me sane and giving me a slight bit of hope.xxx


----------



## Lucy1973

Amos I am so upset and sorry this has happened again to you. You are such an amazing person, you deserve better, I am sorry and thinking of you. :hugs:


----------



## Amos2009

Thanks Lucy and Sassy


----------



## sequeena

I am devastated for you Amos it's so unfair :(


----------



## Fairybabe

Oh Amos, so sorry for your loss.

Fairy xx


----------



## cla

Iam so sorry Hun


----------



## padbrat

OMG Amos.... are you absolutely 100% sure hun?... Did you still go to the docs today?... what did they say....

Hun... I am clinging to hope that u have got this wrong:hugs:....


----------



## padbrat

Bizzy!! Beautiful piccy... come on babies!!!:happydance:


----------



## Amos2009

Pad- I am not 100% sure as I don't go to the doctor until tomorrow. But I have been cramping and bleeding terribly. I just dont see how it can be anything else. It would really be a miracle.


----------



## SunShyn2205

So sorry Amos, thinking of you : hugs:


----------



## reversal

I'M hoping for a miracle for you amos they can happen :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Vickieh1981

reversal said:


> could i just ask how long it took you ladies to get a negative preg test after mc x

I believe it was a couple of weeks after I lost Isabella.



Megg33k said:


> Barge in? Don't be silly! :hugs: Frankly, ME TOO! :growlmad: Its totally unfair and I don't approve of us having to wait like this at all! Btw, CONGRATS on almost 3 weeks smoke free!

I don't approve either. 



sequeena said:


> I got a ton of pics, don't get me started :haha: but here are to recent pics of Sky (my shepherd, she's almost 2 now) and Luna (she's just turned one)
> 
> https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc3/hs352.snc3/29229_1491691817440_1388356992_1281726_7555140_n.jpg https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs190.snc4/37821_1555800020105_1388356992_1449679_1642316_n.jpg
> 
> Luna likes to think she's a lapdog... a 100lb+ lapdog.
> 
> Oh and would you believe my shepherd doesn't bark?

That picture made me pmsl. Biggest lapdog I've ever seen



Tulip said:


> OK... less furbabies, more feather-babies :haha:
> 
> https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash2/hs116.ash2/39142_416842707202_711812202_5306048_64605_n.jpg

Awww bless, look at them.



prgirl_cesca said:


> Can you add me please Megg as a BFP? :)
> 
> If I'm number 111 i'm excited as 11 is my lucky number :)

That's great news. Congratulations.



Fairybabe said:


> Hi Ladies
> I m/c my first ever pregnancy just last sunday, 15 Aug. I was 10wks 3days and we have been totally devastated by the shock of it. I think i have just stopped bleeding.
> The doctor said to do a HPT after 2 weeks, which would be next Sunday. But as i have some cheapie ones still in the drawer, i decided to do it today. It's still positive, but getting paler than it was before, so that makes sense. Out of more curiosity i also peed on an OPK (seems i haven't lost the addiction) and now i'm really confused. It came up a super strong positive. If you count the day i started bleeding as day1, then this is day 7. I know you are meant to be extra fertile straight after a m/c, but this quick? Can it be a false positive cos i still have HCG?
> Only did it as i want to start being able to track my cycle as it kicks in again!! We want to TTC as soon as possible, but didn't expect any signs of anything already!
> 
> Any ideas??? Totally confused.
> 
> Thanks in advance
> 
> Fairybabe xx

I'm sorry for your loss. As the others have said there is no point taking OPKs until the HPTs are negative as they will still be positive.



BizyBee said:


> I am officially PUPO!!! All went well. Details are in my journal. Now it's time to rest!
> 
> Here are my babies... :cloud9:

YEY to PUPO. What is your test date? Awww look at those little blasties.



Megg33k said:


> In case any of you wonder what happened to our number, I just read in PAL that apparently KatienSam last her bean back in June @ ~8 weeks and has retired from BnB (at least temporarily, maybe for good). I didn't know until today. :cry: If you ever read this, Katie... I'm SO sorry, honey! :hugs: Thinking of you!
> 
> I feel like its time for a proper stalk... but I'm afraid at how many we could lose. :(

I hate seeing the number going down.



Amos2009 said:


> Go ahead and mark me down as a loss. It looks like I have started my period- no way everything is ok with all this and the cramping.




Amos2009 said:


> Thanks Sassy. I just don't understand either. I think there comes a time you have to realize maybe you are not meant to have children, or that there is something chromosonally wrong with your eggs and I think I have hit that point. The doctors can find nothing wrong with me so it points to the eggs I think. I am just devastated beyond words.




Amos2009 said:


> Pad- I am not 100% sure as I don't go to the doctor until tomorrow. But I have been cramping and bleeding terribly. I just dont see how it can be anything else. It would really be a miracle.

I'm so sorry for everything you are going through. I really hope that you are wrong. I will be keeping everything crossed for you for tomorrow.


----------



## Megg33k

Amos2009 said:


> Go ahead and mark me down as a loss. It looks like I have started my period- no way everything is ok with all this and the cramping.

I'm sorry, Sis... But I can't do it until I know for sure. They said there was a bleed... If there's even a slight chance that everything is okay still, I can't do that to your lil bean... I won't lose faith until I know! I love you loads, though! :hugs: Thinking of you!


----------



## Amos2009

Ok stubborn girl. lol I wish I had as much faith as you :hugs:


----------



## roonsma

Amos... got my fingers x'd for you hun :hugs: xx


----------



## Megg33k

Well, my faith is only for other people. I still can't ever find any for myself! LOL That's what you're for! :winkwink:


----------



## Fergie89

Amos - So Sorry Hun :( :hugs: xoxoxox


----------



## Amos2009

Megg33k said:


> Well, my faith is only for other people. I still can't ever find any for myself! LOL That's what you're for! :winkwink:

True...I have plenty for other people too


----------



## VGibs

Ohhhhh I have faith too! Not to get your hopes up but my Mom said she had the worst "period" she ever had while she was like 6 weeks pregnant with me! She said it was so bad that it bled through her tampon, her shorts, and got on the sheets. Then she found out a week later she was pregnant. *this is back in the old days*


----------



## Amos2009

Thanks Virginia- the only thing that bothers me is that the cramps were so bad. I hear alot about people bleeding alot, but not cramping. I had both. I pretty much know it's over. Just ready to move on.


----------



## groovygrl

:cry: oh nooooo Amos. I'm sorry you're going through this awful wait. Tomorrow can't come soon enough huh? I will pray that the angels hover close by your bed tonight. I came out of hiding to give you a big cyber hug. I had to leave here 'cus my hope bank was in deficit and I figured I would protect myself by moving away from the TTC talk.


Anyhoo...was having a lurk after several weeks and found your posts. just logged on to say hello sweets :hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

Aww... Groovy! I miss you, love! :hugs:


----------



## Amos2009

Awww Groovy....I miss you! Thanks so much for coming out of lurkdom. I understand why you have been away though. Can I make a deposit into your
hope bank??? :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## BizyBee

:cry: oh no Amos. Thinking of you. xx


----------



## Dazed

Thinking of you today Amos!


----------



## puppymom32

Amos so sorry babes. Still hoping that all is ok.


----------



## svetayasofiya

:hugs: sorry Amos... I have my fingers crossed for you. xo


----------



## Megg33k

I'm not entirely updating, but I've heard from Amos. She's waiting to talk to the doc after her u/s. No terrible news so far! I'll let her tell you everything though! Keep everything crossed!!! I know I am!


----------



## Lawa

Hey ladies well I am back yet again at 6dpo and feel like crap lmao!


----------



## fluffyblue

Thanks Meg for letting us know re Amy been stalking all her threads (yes sad I know) !


----------



## Megg33k

Welcome back, Lawa! Hoping for good news for you soon!

Heather - Not sad! I'd do the same if it weren't for the txt's I got! :)


----------



## Lucy1973

Fluffy, I LOVE when I see ladies like you on here, who are pregnant after such a tough time, you give us all hope.....it's wonderful! :hugs: Congrats

Amos, thinking of you and hoping it's good news....:hugs:


----------



## Amos2009

Ok...here's what I know. They did an ultrasound where they saw the gestational sac and the yolk sac. I was shocked as hell because I have definitely progressed since the scan last Thursday. The gestational sac is irregular shaped, but my doctor/sis/Megg says that could be because of the bleed. I just don't know what to think yet. I should know a lot more once I get my beta's back. The doctor didn't seem to worried about anything, so maybe that's a good sign???

PS.....I'm in shock so I hope this made sense.


----------



## Lucy1973

That is good news then. I hope you will get lots more scans and see loads more development. :hugs: :happydance:


----------



## lynnb

Amos - have got everything so tighly crossed for you hun :hugs:, hope your betas are good, when do you get the result?


----------



## Amos2009

I will get the results in about 4 hours or so. I will be on edge til then. I am just really shocked. Well- that is an understatement. I really expected to see what little of a sac there was last time to be gone. I mean the cramps have been terrible.....just odd.


----------



## impatient1

Keeping my fingers crossed for you Amos!


----------



## puppymom32

Hoping and Praying for good news Amos.


----------



## foxforce

Thoughts are with you Amos - hang in there honey! :hug: :hug:


----------



## svetayasofiya

Nothing but positive thoughts coming your way!!!


----------



## Fairybabe

OOOOh Amos, got my fingers and toes tightly crossed for you!!! Stick little bean stick!!!


----------



## Fairybabe

Quick question girls, sorry if it's a bit icky, but i really wanna know. How long is it normal to bleed for after mc? I was 10wks3days. Now i'm 9days since started bleeding, it's mostly stopped, but still a tiny bit. Just want an idea when it might finish? Am sure everyone's different, but i've no idea what is usual etc. 
Think i might feel better if i could at least stop looking at blood. :-( 

Thanks
Fairybabe


----------



## Amos2009

Was yours a natural mc or did you have a D&C?


----------



## VGibs

Amos - I have this crazy feeling that somehow it will all be ok...like it is just a fluke and bubs will be fine or that this will give you all the answers you have been looking for


----------



## roonsma

We're all rooting for that little bean Amos, good luck Hun xx

:hugs:


----------



## sequeena

Sending positive thoughts your way hun xxx


----------



## mumanddad

well af has finally left so we can start bd'ing again :D


----------



## Fairybabe

Amos, it was a natural m/c.


----------



## Lucy1973

Fairybabe, I would think it depends how far along you were. At 5 weeks I bled alot for just an hour or two, then spotted for 6 days. At 8 weeks it was very heavy for 5 days, then about 2/3 days spotting. Yours is longer as you were 10 weeks. 
Also the nurse I saw during the 8 week MC, said sometimes girls can bleed for a couple of weeks. It will be gone soon if it's just spotting now, it's not nice is it? :hugs:Sorry for your loss xx

Amos, what's up, waiting to hear those numbers go up. :hugs:


----------



## Amos2009

Fairy- the only pg I had that lasted as long as yours, I had a D&C so I can't comment about that. But the natural ones where I was 5 or so weeks I bled for about a week. I hope yours ends quickly.
Still waiting Lucy- it's 3:22 here now. Should be any minute, but if I don't hear from them by 4:00 I will be calling and harrassing!


----------



## VGibs

Amos2009 said:


> Fairy- the only pg I had that lasted as long as yours, I had a D&C so I can't comment about that. But the natural ones where I was 5 or so weeks I bled for about a week. I hope yours ends quickly.
> Still waiting Lucy- it's 3:22 here now. Should be any minute, but if I don't hear from them by 4:00 I will be calling and harrassing!

I keep checking back every five-ish minutes to see whats up...thats the good thing about having so many women who know what it is like to have to go through this...we all pull together when the going gets tough and we ALL know how it feels


----------



## Amos2009

I know...I have had more support from you ladies than my own friends and family! I guess because I share more with you than I do them lol
I am trying to leave a message so they will hurry up and call back. That's the bad thing about this practice- you can't just call and talk to someone.


----------



## puppymom32

Darn those people u want us to all start calling too? WE will.


----------



## Amos2009

HAHA Amy!!! I just might pass out the number here soon!!


----------



## Fairybabe

VGibs, that's so true. It's been a huge help to me these last few days just knowing there are a whole bunch of you out there who just know how i feel even without saying too much. Wish we didn't have to have a thread like this, but given that this does happen, at least we do have each other. I have some lovely friends trying to be supernice, but they just don't get it. 
Fairy xx


----------



## VGibs

Fairybabe said:


> VGibs, that's so true. It's been a huge help to me these last few days just knowing there are a whole bunch of you out there who just know how i feel even without saying too much. Wish we didn't have to have a thread like this, but given that this does happen, at least we do have each other. I have some lovely friends trying to be supernice, but they just don't get it.
> Fairy xx

What really boogles my mind is how very taboo the subject of MC still is. And how very insensitive those who have never had one can be. I can understand a man being...well a man, but other women were so nasty to me after my MC. For instance, my sister in law lost her baby at 39 wks gestation and when we were comiderating one day her friend turned to me and said "Well having a miscarriage is NOTHING like loosing a baby!" Like I was the one being insensitive! I looked her in the face and said "What do you think a MC is???" I was livid!


----------



## VGibs

Duh....comiserating, not comiderating


----------



## Amos2009

I know Virgina- anytime I have even said something about having ONE mc much less FIVE it's like they turn away and change the subject. I also will never understand those who have never had a loss then go on and tell you what you should do to prevent one or something you did that might have caused one. Good Lord people.


----------



## Fairybabe

Yep, it is. A friend sent me a link for my facebook status this week, so i posted it: 

This week, we remember all babies born sleeping or whom we have carried but never 
met. Or those we have held but could not take home. Make this your profile status if you or someone you know has suffered the loss of a baby. The majority wont do it, because unlike cancer, baby loss is........still a taboo subject. Break the silence. In... memory of all angels &#9829; &#9829; sleep well little angels. xxxxxxxx

I guess it goes in line with those comments like "oh you got pregnant fast? Oh well, you'll have another just as fast" and "you can always try again" etc. To us it was our special much wanted and much treasured baby. And i just KNOW he was a boy. Knew it first day i found out i was preggers. I think unless people have been there, they don't get it. Just one of those things that you can't get until you land there. 

So hurrah for this supportive thread!


----------



## Amos2009

OMG...........6358 is my hcg......it only needed to be 5300 for it to double!!!!!!!


----------



## puppymom32

Yay Amos that is AWESOME!!!!


----------



## Fairybabe

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: Go baby Amos!!!


----------



## reversal

thats great news amos :hugs:


----------



## Amos2009

Thanks Amy
Fairy- that is beautiful what you have on FB


----------



## VGibs

OH MY GOD....OG MY GOD....OH MY FRIGGIN FREAKIN JUMPIN JESUS CHRIST!!!!!!!!! Amos! YAHOOOOOOOO But do they know why the bleeding etc??????


----------



## VGibs

Like maybe you lost a twin? or had a blood clot in there??? wow...I just have a million questions but I bet you have more! haha


----------



## Lucy1973

Amos, that is fantastic!!!!!! :happydance:

Fairybabe, I love that status, but I would be a bit nervous to post it.....people are so funny about it, they all seem to want us to pretend it never happened and get on. :wacko:

VGibs, can't believe that person tried to belittle your pain, right to your face. 
:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Amos2009

No word as to why the bleed, but I haven't spotted since early this morning so I hope it's gone!!!!


----------



## tryforbaby2

Amos2009 said:


> OMG...........6358 is my hcg......it only needed to be 5300 for it to double!!!!!!!

Yay!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## lynnb

Great betas Amos, so happy for you :yipee::wohoo::happydance:


----------



## puppymom32

So whats the next step Amos? Another scan soon??


----------



## hellbaby

Amos2009 said:


> OMG...........6358 is my hcg......it only needed to be 5300 for it to double!!!!!!!

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Dazed

YAY Amos!


----------



## selina3127

thats great news amos so pleased for you xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## BizyBee

Yay Amos!!! :yipee:


----------



## Amos2009

I have another scan and bloodwork on Wednesday! It's my first day of a new job too- that ought to be an interesting day!!!


----------



## sequeena

Oh Amos!!! I see your ticker is back which can only mean one thing!!! :happydance: :hugs: :baby:

I will get the next :bfp: guys I just know it!!!


----------



## Amos2009

Yep Sequeena- I am not giving up on this baby ever again! 
Fingers crossed for you- you been symptom spotting???


----------



## SunShyn2205

Yay Amos, that's great news! that baby is definitely like you, it's a tough lil one! :hugs:


----------



## sequeena

Amos2009 said:


> Yep Sequeena- I am not giving up on this baby ever again!
> Fingers crossed for you- you been symptom spotting???

You bet I have - today's symptoms!

10 DPO: Back ache, AF like cramps, metallic taste in mouth, sore breasts, creamy CM, emotional/moody, gas, bloated, constipate, nausea (cannot stand the smell of a chicken cooking), stretching/pulling in stomach

:haha:


----------



## impatient1

You definately have one tough baby in there Amos! Fabulous news! So happy for you. :happydance:


----------



## Amos2009

Oh my Sequeena!!!! I can't believe you haven't folded and tested already LOL


----------



## sequeena

Amos2009 said:


> Oh my Sequeena!!!! I can't believe you haven't folded and tested already LOL

I have twice :blush: both :bfn:s but I have hope!


----------



## Amos2009

Oh ok....well, sure- you are only 10DPO! But wow at the symptoms!!!!!


----------



## Megg33k

Amos2009 said:


> Yep Sequeena-* I am not giving up on this baby ever again! *
> Fingers crossed for you- you been symptom spotting???

Halle-freakin-lujah!!! YAY! :yipee:


----------



## Amos2009

Megg33k said:


> Amos2009 said:
> 
> 
> Yep Sequeena-* I am not giving up on this baby ever again! *
> Fingers crossed for you- you been symptom spotting???
> 
> Halle-freakin-lujah!!! YAY! :yipee:Click to expand...

Are you trying to tell me something? :haha::haha:


----------



## svetayasofiya

YAY Amos!!!!! Fantastic news!!!


----------



## shiseru

This thread is really going fast, i am missing alot but I am so glad your pregnancy is fine, Amos. Have faith, your little one will be just fine!


10DPO, remembered i said I have a temp rise but negative OPK so i am not very hopeful this cycle. Anyway, I am taking chinese medicine coz my body was pretty screwed after my 2 losses. So if this round no good news, i won't be too disappointed.

How's everyone doing? And i am sorry for your loss, Fairybabe.


----------



## Megg33k

Amos2009 said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amos2009 said:
> 
> 
> Yep Sequeena-* I am not giving up on this baby ever again! *
> Fingers crossed for you- you been symptom spotting???
> 
> Halle-freakin-lujah!!! YAY! :yipee:Click to expand...
> 
> Are you trying to tell me something? :haha::haha:Click to expand...

Maaaaaaaaaaaaybe! :winkwink:



shiseru said:


> This thread is really going fast, i am missing alot but I am so glad your pregnancy is fine, Amos. Have faith, your little one will be just fine!
> 
> 
> 10DPO, remembered i said I have a temp rise but negative OPK so i am not very hopeful this cycle. Anyway, I am taking chinese medicine coz my body was pretty screwed after my 2 losses. So if this round no good news, i won't be too disappointed.
> 
> How's everyone doing? And i am sorry for your loss, Fairybabe.

Aww... I hope you're wrong and get a nice surprise this cycle! :hugs:


----------



## Lucy1973

That's so great Amos, what a little fighter you have in there. :happydance: maybe was a clot or something? :flower:

Hey Megg, look at my chart please, temp gone up higher than last 9 days, I have amazing ewcm blush:) we bd yesterday and will later, can it finally be happening? Another temp hike tomorrow and I will be very happy. :thumbup:

sequeena, wow the symptoms, will you test b4 AF due? 

shiseru, you aren't out til AF comes. :hugs:


----------



## foxforce

:dance: yay amos great news and stay positive

Super news too for you lucy great signs fx'd


----------



## Megg33k

Lucy1973 said:


> That's so great Amos, what a little fighter you have in there. :happydance: maybe was a clot or something? :flower:
> 
> Hey Megg, look at my chart please, temp gone up higher than last 9 days, I have amazing ewcm blush:) we bd yesterday and will later, can it finally be happening? Another temp hike tomorrow and I will be very happy. :thumbup:
> 
> sequeena, wow the symptoms, will you test b4 AF due?
> 
> shiseru, you aren't out til AF comes. :hugs:

Looking good, honey! Hoping you pop that eggy any day now!!! :hugs:


----------



## cla

amos thats great news:happydance::happydance:


----------



## dawny690

:yipee: Amos fab news

:cloud9: Awwwww jen look at them babies sending you huge amounts of growing :dust: for them both

Congrats to all the new :bfp:'s

:hugs: to Katie and everyone else who has had a loss :cry: so sorry 

Hope everyone else is well? xxxx


----------



## BizyBee

Stopping in to say hi! :friends:


----------



## svetayasofiya

:hi: Pupo!


----------



## Amos2009

Lucy- your chart is looking good!

Well, I am trying hard not to panic, but woke up to lots of blood and what looked like a clot in the toilet (TMI).


----------



## Lucy1973

Oh no Amos.....what is going on? I hope it is still ok, when do you get your next scan? :hugs:


----------



## Amos2009

My next scan and bloodwork is tomorrow.....


----------



## Lucy1973

I am sorry you are going through this Amos, things may still be ok, but must be so stressful for you! Have you got cramping too? :hugs:


----------



## Amos2009

No cramping this morning but last night had a terrible stomach ache with diarrhea (again TMI)


----------



## Lucy1973

You know as you had bleeding and then saw progression on the scan, try and be hopeful, you didn't think you would see that did you? :flower:

Is there an early pregnancy clinic near you, where you could get an emergency scan? 

I really hope everything is ok. You have been through enough. :hugs:


----------



## Amos2009

You're right Lucy- I am trying to not let me head get me down, but it's hard not to. We only have emergency rooms over here and they are so expensive I really can't afford to go to one. PLus, not sure if I would trust what they say anyway. I am partial to my docs I guess. I am just so depressed now.


----------



## svetayasofiya

Oh Amos, I really hope it's nothing bad. You've been through so much.


----------



## Amos2009

Just spoke to the nurse and they want me to come into the evaluation center at the hospital. I will update later. Fingers crossed and prayers being said.


----------



## roonsma

Good luck Amos xx:hugs:


----------



## sequeena

Hey guys would love some opinions! https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-tests/399458-11-dpo-bfn-but.html#post6636133

Amos PMA!! PMA!! Don't doubt yourself hun that bean is a sticky!!


----------



## Lucy1973

Stick little bean stick! 

Sequeena, 11dpo is a little early lol, give it 2 days and try again. :flower:


----------



## sequeena

Lucy1973 said:


> Stick little bean stick!
> 
> Sequeena, 11dpo is a little early lol, give it 2 days and try again. :flower:

I know, I intend to test every day :haha:


----------



## Lucy1973

Haha, I am the same. Good luck :hugs:


----------



## reversal

praying for baby amos to stick :hugs:


----------



## dawny690

:dust: Amos hope everything is ok xxxx


----------



## selina3127

praying wishing and hoping as hard as i can for you amos xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Fairybabe

Oh Amos!! What a roller coaster you are on. Praying for a good result at the hosp today. You really are being put through the mill with this one. Stick bean stick!!!!
Fairy xx


----------



## puppymom32

Amos Praying all will be ok.


----------



## Vickieh1981

svetayasofiya said:


> :hi: Pupo!

Great news. Fingers and everything else crossed for you



Amos2009 said:


> Lucy- your chart is looking good!
> 
> Well, I am trying hard not to panic, but woke up to lots of blood and what looked like a clot in the toilet (TMI).

I am so sorry you are having to go through this worry again Amy.



Amos2009 said:


> Just spoke to the nurse and they want me to come into the evaluation center at the hospital. I will update later. Fingers crossed and prayers being said.

Please let us know how you get on. Am thinking of you



sequeena said:


> Hey guys would love some opinions! https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-tests/399458-11-dpo-bfn-but.html#post6636133
> 
> Amos PMA!! PMA!! Don't doubt yourself hun that bean is a sticky!!

I am sure I see a hint of something on the bottom picture


----------



## svetayasofiya

Vickieh1981 said:


> svetayasofiya said:
> 
> 
> :hi: Pupo!
> 
> Great news. Fingers and everything else crossed for youClick to expand...

LMAO! No no no no no not me! I was saying hi back to bizybee. _She_ is pupo. :baby: But thx for the thought!! xo


----------



## Vickieh1981

Doh. Sorry


----------



## padbrat

OMG Amos.... chickadee.... you lost hope before and your baby proved you wrong.... keep the faith hun and if our love and good wishes could help you grow a healthy baby you will be holding it in 8 months time!

Have been away at the Outlaws in Liverpool for the last few days.... but have been thinking of you all.... xx


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Amos - My fingers are tightly crossed for you, thinking of you.xxx


----------



## foxforce

Amos2009 said:


> Lucy- your chart is looking good!
> 
> Well, I am trying hard not to panic, but woke up to lots of blood and what looked like a clot in the toilet (TMI).

In my thoughts and praying your lil bean is very sticky Amos. Try keep calm and positive although I do know you must be frigtened to death.

:hug: :hugs:


----------



## Amos2009

Well ladies, I know nothing more now than I did this morning. What a cluster F*** this day was. I basically was told I had to wait til my appt tomorrow for my ultrasound and bloodwork. I am more pissed that I wasted 3 hours at the hospital than anything. The bleeding has slacked off, but the clot I passed is what is still stuck in my mind. I pray it was not my little beanie.


----------



## sequeena

I can't believe that they wouldn't see you! What absolute tossers!!!


----------



## Amos2009

They saw me, but said they couldnt compare any bloods they took at the hospital to the ones they take in the office because it's two different labs and the numbers could vary a lot. The ultrasound she said wouldnt show anything this soon if I was miscarrying so.....I dont know. The doctor was pissed they sent me to the hospital in the first place.

OH...and I am TERRIBLE at spotting lines on tests, so I won't even attempt to try yours!! You have such good symptoms though I would be shocked if it was negative. I didn't get my BFP til 15 or 16DPO


----------



## roonsma

Ah bless you Sweetie, i wonder if the clot was part of the bleed and the cramps were your womb trying to shift it? nows its gone lets hope things settle for you, best of luck for you tomorrow sweets xx:hugs:


----------



## Amos2009

I sure hope so Roonsma....You think if I took another FRER and it was dark it would be a sign that everything was ok?


----------



## sequeena

Amos2009 said:


> They saw me, but said they couldnt compare any bloods they took at the hospital to the ones they take in the office because it's two different labs and the numbers could vary a lot. The ultrasound she said wouldnt show anything this soon if I was miscarrying so.....I dont know. The doctor was pissed they sent me to the hospital in the first place.
> 
> OH...and I am TERRIBLE at spotting lines on tests, so I won't even attempt to try yours!! You have such good symptoms though I would be shocked if it was negative. I didn't get my BFP til 15 or 16DPO

Ah bless you hun I really hope this is my :bfp: too, I feel really good as with my last 2 :bfp:s I never had such good symptoms!

ooof it's so frustrating!! I wouldn't take another test though hun as you will just be torturing yourself. Big hugs for you I hope tomorrow comes so quick xxx :hugs:


----------



## roonsma

Amos2009 said:


> I sure hope so Roonsma....You think if I took another FRER and it was dark it would be a sign that everything was ok?

TBH i don't know hun, your levels are so high now that i doubt it would tell you much. If you think it'll make you feel better then go for it sweetie just don't read too much into it if its not as dark. 

Sorry you're going through this shit. :hugs:


----------



## Dazed

I'm sorry your having a hard time Amos! I agree with Roonsma and think/hope its just your body trying to get rid of the spot found on your scan.


----------



## puppymom32

Aww Amos hun that sounds like a nightmare cant believe they really couldnt do anything. What a waste. So hoping all is ok just thought I would mention that my sister bleed a lot through her whole pregnancy with my niece we were constantly at the ER and my niece just turned one last month so i know its hard but try and keep the faith.


----------



## SunShyn2205

Amos you are in my prayers,( I hated going to the hospital with spotting during my past pregnancies, they can be so F^n insensitive-which is awful as your dealing with so much as it is) hang in there and i really hope you get some answers tomorrow!:hugs:


----------



## padbrat

awww chick.... the waiting is torture.... we are waiting with ya sweetie... you are never alone xx


----------



## Megg33k

I'm back from the FS! I <3 him! :cloud9: You can read about it in my FS Recap! Link is to my journal post!


----------



## reversal

its a week tomorrow since i passed my baby after a mmc and i just feel like i hate my husband, has anyone else felt like this. I think its just hormones


----------



## cla

One minute he was the live of my life , then I didn't want him by me and some of the nasty things I said to him where horrible.


----------



## Tigerlilies

Reversal, I'm sorry about your loss and the difficult time you're going through now. I'm sure a lot of it has to do with hormones, I definitely ranted at my DH a couple of times afterwards but a lot of that was miscommunication, it might be good to try to talk to him about it.


Need some updates about Ruskie and Amos.....I hate this waiting to find out what's going on.....


----------



## VGibs

I know...I rushed right home to see what was up with Amos!


----------



## Vickieh1981

I have been staying up to see her update but am going to have to go to bed.


----------



## BizyBee

Waiting for updates too. Hope all is well. xx

Megg, just read your post. Yay!


----------



## Amos2009

Sorry ladies...I have been at my job all day and I can't get to the internet there YET!
You wont' believe it, but I got to see a HEARTBEAT today!!!! I was so shocked because yet again I was bleeding all day before the scan. I am just still shocked and amazed this little one is still here!!!!


----------



## Dazed

YAY Amos!!!! I was starting to get worried about you!


----------



## sequeena

That is the BEST news!!! x


----------



## VGibs

WOW! I am SO happy for you!!! When will they scan again???


----------



## Amos2009

Scan and bloods again on Monday. I am really starting to believe this now. I am having waves of nausea and my boobs hurt so bad when I took my bra off, that I put it back on!!!
I hate having to work now...I can't get on BnB until I get home :(


----------



## BizyBee

Amos :yipee:


----------



## Amos2009

BizyBee said:


> Amos :yipee:

Thanks PUPO girl!!!! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## impatient1

:happydance: Amos


----------



## BizyBee

Amos2009 said:


> BizyBee said:
> 
> 
> Amos :yipee:
> 
> Thanks PUPO girl!!!! :happydance::happydance:Click to expand...

Hoping I can drop the UPO soon! Roll on Monday...


----------



## svetayasofiya

Wow yay amos!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Fairybabe

Fantastic Amos!! What a nice way to start my day here in the UK by reading such good news!!! 

Fairy xx


----------



## hellbaby

Amos2009 said:


> Sorry ladies...I have been at my job all day and I can't get to the internet there YET!
> You wont' believe it, but I got to see a HEARTBEAT today!!!! I was so shocked because yet again I was bleeding all day before the scan. I am just still shocked and amazed this little one is still here!!!!

So pleased for u :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## reversal

wow amos thats great what a little fighter :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## cla

amos thats fantastic news hun:happydance:


----------



## selina3127

great news amos, maybe the bleeding is just coming from your cervix cells i had the same when i had my little boy tyler it happened at 16 weeks and 34 weeks pregnant and there was a lot of blood then and my friend had full blown periods for the first 3 months of her pregnancy and she has a lovely 3 year old out of it it could be many things so hope your relaxing a little bit hunni xxxxx


----------



## foxforce

Great new amos so pleased - what a stressful time! Least u can rest assured :thumup:


----------



## Lindyloo

Thats great news Amos :)

I havent really been visiting much because I was getting really down about the TTC journey, August 2nd was the twins due date so has been a really hard cycle... BUT to my amazement we have just had our BFP, Its still really early but 5 months after our loss we are over the moon but very Scared! 

x


----------



## padbrat

OMG Amos!!! Huge hugs and Gratz chickadee!!!!!

So chuffed for ya


----------



## Megg33k

Lindyloo said:


> Thats great news Amos :)
> 
> I havent really been visiting much because I was getting really down about the TTC journey, August 2nd was the twins due date so has been a really hard cycle... BUT to my amazement we have just had our BFP, Its still really early but 5 months after our loss we are over the moon but very Scared!
> 
> x

That's great, Lindy! :hugs: CONGRATS!!! :)


----------



## cla

lindyloo congrats hun


----------



## roonsma

GO AMOS!!! well done matey!!! :happydance: xx

Congrats Lindyloo!!!:happydance: xx


----------



## impatient1

Lindyloo said:


> Thats great news Amos :)
> 
> I havent really been visiting much because I was getting really down about the TTC journey, August 2nd was the twins due date so has been a really hard cycle... BUT to my amazement we have just had our BFP, Its still really early but 5 months after our loss we are over the moon but very Scared!
> 
> x

Congratulations!


----------



## Tigerlilies

Lindy, congratulations on the :bfp:!!!! Sorry about your previous losses though, it's hard not to be scared but just concentrate on the blessing you have now!


----------



## puppymom32

Congrats Amos that is awesome news!!!

Lindy- Congrats hun FXX for you.


----------



## Lawa

Amos my god hun fantastic loads of love xx

Well my own news..

I have ben accepted on a trial to look at NK cells by Prof Siobhan Quenby and they got me in tomorrow to take a sample of my endometriem now the problem.

I received the letter at 2 DPO but it says use barrier methods the month befpre as it has a very slight chance of causing a mc.

Well I am 9dpo and mid afternoon did a clear blue (not a digi) guess what ladies? 

Yup thats it a BFP. Never got one this early I think I implanted about 6 DPO no spotting.


But what do I do i want the test to make sure I don't need the steroids. But what happens if this is my time and this does cause a MC?

I feel so guilty its mine and my OH 4 year anniversary this weekend WTF do i do?


----------



## svetayasofiya

Oh wow Lawa congrats!! I think all you can do is talk to the doctors and see what they say. You said it's a very slight chance... I don't know... you have to weigh the risk vs. the gain.

:hugs: good luck!


Congrats! Lindyloo!!!


----------



## Lucy1973

Thank goodness Amos, very happy to hear it! :happydance:


----------



## reversal

congratulations lindyloo hope you have a healthy happy 9 months :happydance:


----------



## foxforce

Lawa said:


> Amos my god hun fantastic loads of love xx
> 
> Well my own news..
> 
> I have ben accepted on a trial to look at NK cells by Prof Siobhan Quenby and they got me in tomorrow to take a sample of my endometriem now the problem.
> 
> I received the letter at 2 DPO but it says use barrier methods the month befpre as it has a very slight chance of causing a mc.
> 
> Well I am 9dpo and mid afternoon did a clear blue (not a digi) guess what ladies?
> 
> Yup thats it a BFP. Never got one this early I think I implanted about 6 DPO no spotting.
> 
> 
> But what do I do i want the test to make sure I don't need the steroids. But what happens if this is my time and this does cause a MC?
> 
> I feel so guilty its mine and my OH 4 year anniversary this weekend WTF do i do?

Congrats Lindyloo and Lawla :dance: Wish you both happy and healthy 9 month and lots of sticky baby dust 

Lawla see you dr like said earlier and discuss with u and your OH 

Take care x


----------



## roonsma

Lawa said:


> Amos my god hun fantastic loads of love xx
> 
> Well my own news..
> 
> I have ben accepted on a trial to look at NK cells by Prof Siobhan Quenby and they got me in tomorrow to take a sample of my endometriem now the problem.
> 
> I received the letter at 2 DPO but it says use barrier methods the month befpre as it has a very slight chance of causing a mc.
> 
> Well I am 9dpo and mid afternoon did a clear blue (not a digi) guess what ladies?
> 
> Yup thats it a BFP. Never got one this early I think I implanted about 6 DPO no spotting.
> 
> 
> But what do I do i want the test to make sure I don't need the steroids. But what happens if this is my time and this does cause a MC?
> 
> I feel so guilty its mine and my OH 4 year anniversary this weekend WTF do i do?

I'd speak it through with them Lawa, I'm sure there is a way round it! Would it do harm for you to have the steriods anyway? I dunno hun but the best of luck to you xx :hugs:


----------



## Lawa

HUn I dont know if they would because it is a trial! 

Oh well only got to wait untill tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## CJSG1977

Hello Ladies,

Hope you dont mind me joining your thread. I m/c number 6 on sunday :-( I always m/c at between 5 and 6 weeks. My doc is useless! My last test showen low progesterone and negligable hcg (m/c likely started already) But I had positive hpt for days after. The doc refused to help me because my pregnancy was unconfirmed! And left me to miscarry! I am now on a waiting list to go back to the specialist. This month I am trying preseed, OPK's and continuing evening primsrose and folic acid. I also have just bought some progesterone cream to use between ov and time of af. I have to try something cause I'm not getting help anywhere else.

I am still reading through stories on this thread, but condolences and cograts to those who have gone through this battle. Any thoughts or suggestions would be greatly welcomed. :dust: and :hugs:


----------



## reversal

so sorry for all your losses :hugs: hope you get a bpf and a healthy baby or babies :dust:


----------



## Amos2009

OMG Lawa! Congratulations!!! I will be thinking about you tomorrow and fingers crossed for you!

Lindyloo- so sorry for your loss, but congratulations on your BFP!! :happydance:

CJS- Have you had any testing done at all? I can't believe you have had that many losses and no one is helping? I had 5 mc's and I am now pregnant and am on baby aspirin, progesterone and neevo. No one test told me I needed to be on that, but SO FAR it might be the trick :hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

OMG! Lawa! :wohoo: I wish I had an answer about the trial! I'm sure they'll know best!

I can't believe you haven't been treated more adequately, CJSG! Amos makes good sense!


----------



## Amos2009

Aww thanks sis! Now- has your work gotten any better????


----------



## Megg33k

Amos2009 said:


> Aww thanks sis! Now- has your work gotten any better????

It HAS! :shock: In fact, they cancelled the rest of my training and put me to work! :rofl: I trained for... uhm... 10 hours? LOL

How's yours??? How's my niece/nephew?


----------



## Amos2009

Can you say information overload????? I am exhausted by the time I get home. Not sure if it's because I'm not used to working anymore since I've been unemployed for 7 months, or if it's baby related! I bleed heavy every morning, but by lunch it has stopped. Who knows what's going on in there!!!


----------



## Megg33k

Amos2009 said:


> Can you say information overload????? I am exhausted by the time I get home. Not sure if it's because I'm not used to working anymore since I've been unemployed for 7 months, or if it's baby related! I bleed heavy every morning, but by lunch it has stopped. Who knows what's going on in there!!!

Probably both baby related and not used to working! That child of yours... already giving you hell! LOL Every morning? That's bizarre! I wonder why!!!


----------



## CJSG1977

Amos2009 said:


> OMG Lawa! Congratulations!!! I will be thinking about you tomorrow and fingers crossed for you!
> 
> Lindyloo- so sorry for your loss, but congratulations on your BFP!! :happydance:
> 
> CJS- Have you had any testing done at all? I can't believe you have had that many losses and no one is helping? I had 5 mc's and I am now pregnant and am on baby aspirin, progesterone and neevo. No one test told me I needed to be on that, but SO FAR it might be the trick :hugs:


I have been tested for blood clotting diseases and had my chromosomes (and the dh's) and we both came back perfect. They know I ovulate and they know I can conceive so no testing required there. The first time I had my progesterone tested was when I was 4 and a half weeks pregnant and it was 42. The norm in 1st half of a cycle is up to 1.5. In luteal phase it goes up to 5.5. If you become pregnant they say between 10 and 15 in the following few weeks is good. But because my hcg had already dropped, when I had my progesterone back they already decided that my pregnancy was not viable and just left me to miscarry. I want to change gp's but I have just been referred back to FS and I dont want to lose that and have to start all over again... 

Five m/c's too!!! So has the doc determined what is wrong or you going it alone?? I'm so sorry for your losses hun. :hugs:


----------



## puppymom32

Amos no fears I said my sis did that all through out her pregnancy and I have a beautiful little niece to show for it. All will be well.

Megg Yay for work being better its cuz u r so smart and just that darn good.


----------



## Lawa

Hey ladies well me and the OH have decided to go ahead with the test anyway.

after doing some research the chance of the procedure causing a miscarriage is about 1%

But as some of you no my history isnt great anyway so we feel this is something we are prepared to risk to know the truth.

This is the last test I can have to see if anything is wron and if we miss this chance and I do MC anyway without the test we will be another 3 months down the line.

I know some people may see me being selfish but I am really not I am doing this fo all the right reasons I hope you see this! 

Appointment is at 2pm this afternoon!


----------



## Tulip

I see it honey and frankly with your history I'm sure I'd do exactly the same. Best of luck to you (and hold on tight, little bean!) xx


----------



## VGibs

Grrrr my babygaga ticker isn't working! I wait all week for that thing to turn over!


----------



## sequeena

I am out :cry: Going to the doctors on Monday, wish me luck xxx


----------



## zippy4

Just wondering if you could add me to the list. I have had 2 miscarriages, one in June 2010 at 9 weeks and one i August 2010 at 5 weeks.

Think this thread is a great idea xx


----------



## Lucy1973

Sorry sequeena! :hugs:

Hi zippy, sorry to hear of your losses. :hugs:


----------



## Fairybabe

Hi Zippy, hi cjsg, welcome. Sorry you've both had losses. You've joined a great thread. 
Fairy. xx


----------



## zippy4

Thanks, I thought this thread might give me a bit of hope xx


----------



## Megg33k

Sorry, Sequeena! :hugs: Good luck!!!

Lawa - I totally understand, and I think its the right decision! :hugs:

I'll get you added, Zippy! Sorry for your losses, sweetie! :hugs:


----------



## Fairybabe

Hey Meg, can't see myself on the list. One m/c on Aug 15th 2010. Looking fwd to the day when i post my BFP date! 
Fairybabe xx


----------



## reversal

sorry for your losses zippy4 :hugs:


----------



## svetayasofiya

Lawa- I think you are making the right decision. Good luck!!! xo

Amos- Hopefully it's just one of those unexplained mysteries of pregnancy. I am feeling you have a sticky one in there! xo

Sequeena- :hugs: Sorry you are having to go through this again.....

Lot's of x's and o's to all our girls here. AND tons of baby dust!!! I am still dealing with the wretched AF. 2nd one since my MC as we haven't been trying... but man oh man, she's got me bad. Bloating, cravings, all over yuckiness I might as well be pregnant! LOL Bring on next week!


----------



## Lucy1973

Hi Megg, just wanted to let you know the dates for me. 

BFP 24th March 2010 :angel: 28th March 2010

BFP 23rd May 2010 :angel: 23rd June 2010

I love this thread, its so great to see the BFP list go up! :hugs:

Thanks Megg :kiss:


----------



## Lawa

Well ladies.

I have had the test done the Professor didnt see any signs of pregnancy so we shall see if it turns chemical.

But the good news. I will be on one of two trials. One is for NKcells if I haven't got these I will be entering a progesterone trial.

I had a womb lining sample taken it wasn't pleasant but it is done now. I have some spotting but that is to be expected so fingers crossed for me ladies.

My 25th in 4 weeks I so dont want to be able to drink!


----------



## puppymom32

Lawa,
Hope its just to early to tell. FXX for you. Either way at least u will know if you have the NK cells or not. I believe MrsJD had this same procedure done in early pg and didnt know she was pregnant until after and now her little girl is here and doing wonderful. Big Hugs.


----------



## Lawa

Thanks hun just had a lookie at her post givin me so much PMA


----------



## sequeena

Oh my dates for you Megg.

:bfp: 9th June 2009 :angel: 11th June 2009
:bfp: 29th July 2010 :angel: 30th June 2010


----------



## debgreasby

Congrats Lindy & Lawa!!!


----------



## Tigerlilies

Lawa, good luck with all your tests and whatever other procedures you need to go through! And congratulations for the :bfp:!!!!!!

Sequeena, I hope your doctors are going to start getting aggressive for you on Monday!

Zippy, Fairy, and CJ, so sorry for your losses. These are some amazing women on this thread!

Lucy, FX'd for you for this cycle!!!!!


----------



## Razcox

Hey all sorry i have been a bit AWOL been finding this site hard recently so have been having a break from TTC and anything to do with babies. 

Huge congrates to all the :bfp:'s though i'm sure i will pick myself up again and be back soon x


----------



## dawny690

:dance: Amos so happy you heard a HB my fingers are crossed this is a lucky sticky bean for you who likes to play with you xxxx


----------



## Megg33k

I'm not around much these days with the new job... I'm sorry girls! I'm neglecting you all! :hugs: I'm updating now though!!! Love all around!


----------



## Lucy1973

Thanks Dietrad, hope everything is is good with your little bean. Well fertility friend changed my Ov from day 23 to day 25, by pure luck we did bd on day 23, so I am hoping that was enough, if not it's OPK's for me next cycle, I can't be doing with all this guessing when I will ov!!! 
:dust:for everyone in september!!! :hugs:


----------



## Amos2009

Lucy- i SO hope you caught the eggy and spermie!!!! :hugs::hugs:

Sis- I know the feeling about not being around anymore. I feel like I am missing out on my favorite thing- being on bnb!!! Just know that I am still here in spirit when I'm not actually online!!! Love all you ladies!!!! :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

Amos2009 said:


> Lucy- i SO hope you caught the eggy and spermie!!!! :hugs::hugs:
> 
> Sis- I know the feeling about not being around anymore. I feel like I am missing out on my favorite thing- being on bnb!!! Just know that I am still here in spirit when I'm not actually online!!! Love all you ladies!!!! :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Its killing me!!! :( I hope all is okay with you and my niece/nephew? I miss you, Sis! Love you!


----------



## Amos2009

Well, I think me and tweetie are ok. I will find out for sure on Monday, but I have been constantly a little bit nauseas unless I am eating. I am hoping it's baby related and I can finally say I have a symptom LOL
I read the other day and didn't have tim to comment, but I'm glad they bypassed your training and sent you straight to work! 
Work+Baby don't forget!!!!


----------



## Lucy1973

I am so happy things are ok with you and tweetie Amos, it's really wonderful!!!
:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Amos2009

Thanks Lucy :hugs: I'm still negative nancy though when it comes to my scan Monday. My mom wants to go with me, since she has never gotten to see a heartbeat either, but I just know it will not be good Monday. I guess I will be like this before every scan. I don't know how you ladies put up with me whining so much!!


----------



## Megg33k

Amos2009 said:


> Well, I think me and tweetie are ok. I will find out for sure on Monday, but I have been constantly a little bit nauseas unless I am eating. I am hoping it's baby related and I can finally say I have a symptom LOL
> I read the other day and didn't have tim to comment, but I'm glad they bypassed your training and sent you straight to work!
> Work+Baby don't forget!!!!

A symptom is good! LOL I'm kind of glad they bypassed the training too! It was sort of wasted on me. Work+Baby... Work+Baby... Work+Baby... Trying to remember! LOL



Amos2009 said:


> Thanks Lucy :hugs: I'm still negative nancy though when it comes to my scan Monday. *My mom wants to go with me, since she has never gotten to see a heartbeat either*, but I just know it will not be good Monday. I guess I will be like this before every scan. I don't know how you ladies put up with me whining so much!!

:cry: :cry: :cry: I burst into tears when I read that... Sometimes you manage to find something about your life that I never realized about mine. Let her go with you. I'm sure she'll get to see that tiny beating heart! This is it! No more doubting this baby!!! :hugs:


----------



## Lucy1973

I think you will be like that for a while babe, but hopefully as time goes on you will gain confidence......with each scan you will believe a little more...and you have symptoms now, that is SUCH a good sign. :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## AS1

Hey hun - can you put me down for my :bfp: please :hugs:


----------



## reversal

congratulations on your bfp wishing you a happy healthy 9 months :hugs:


----------



## impatient1

Congratulations AS1!


----------



## Amos2009

Congrats AS1!!!


----------



## svetayasofiya

Congrats AS1!!!


----------



## Allie84

Congrats AS1! :hugs:

Good luck tomorrow Amos :hugs:


----------



## Tulip

Woooooooooooooooh congratulations AS1! :yipee:


----------



## Megg33k

reversal said:


> congratulations on your bfp wishing you a happy healthy 9 months :hugs:

Certainly! :) CONGRATS!!! :yipee:


----------



## Vickieh1981

YEY Congratulations AS1


----------



## debgreasby

Congrats AS! :happydance:


----------



## Groovychick

AS1 said:


> Hey hun - can you put me down for my :bfp: please :hugs:

Congratulations hun! :flower:


----------



## MissMaternal

Congrats AS1!!!! xx


----------



## foxforce

Congrats AS1 Happy and Healthy 9 mth for you :dance:


----------



## Firedancer41

AS1 said:


> Hey hun - can you put me down for my :bfp: please :hugs:


Congrats!!!


----------



## Lucy1973

Congrats AS1, hope it's a sticky little one!!!! :flower:


----------



## Fairybabe

Happy and healthy 9 months to you AS1 !!! 

Fairybabe xx


----------



## CJSG1977

Congrats AS1 and AMOS!!! Its nice to see some bfp's! I tested + on an OPK this morning! Which has amazed me because of my m/c a few weeks ago! So even though my heart still thinks about my loss I bd with the dh husband today! So hopefully I will be in a 2WW from tomorrow or the next day! GL to everyone.xx


----------



## Lucy1973

Excellent news CJSG, hope this is your cycle to get your sticky one. :hugs:


----------



## AS1

Thanks girls :hugs: Afraid to get too excited but then I know you'll understand that!!! 

:dust: to all still waiting on their :bfp: xx


----------



## Fairybabe

Hi ladies
Glad to see some new BFPs around here! Excellent.

Can i ask, after a m/c how do you count where you are in your cycle? I've no idea. It's 16 days since mine started. So do i count this as day 16 of a cycle? Also, how soon after testing negative again on a preg test (i did so this weekend) have you ladies found you ovulated again? No idea what to expect! We are kind of NTNP but i'd like to have some idea!

Thanks

Fairybabe xx


----------



## Lucy1973

Hi fairy, the hospital did blood tests until I was hcg of 15, then about 2 weeks after that I ovulated. So from beginning MC to next AF was nearly 6 weeks. People are different though and it depends how far along you were, to how quick you reach hcg un pregnant levels. 
:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## CJSG1977

I had a negative hpt on the 19th and then I started m/c on the 21st. I am ov in the next day or two as I have had a +opk today. Lucy1973 is right though it depends how far along you were, and some peoples hcg can drop a lot slower / faster than others. I m/c at about 5 weeks so my levels were low anyway. My niece m/c the same time as me and was also 5 weeks and she still had a hcg of over 200 nearly a week later. Thats why I made sure I got the OPK's and lots of them so I could test over a long period of time. They dont cost alot so its worth it.


----------



## Tigerlilies

Congratulations AS1!!!!! :happydance:

CJ, good luck for fertilization!!!!

Lucy, FF could be wrong, you might have OV the 24th!!!! Hoping for that :bfp: soon!

:dust: for all the BnB ladies!!!!


----------



## Lucy1973

Hi Dietrad, yes you might be right.....first it said the 23rd, then the 25th. Even if it was 25th, we bed 2 days before so I guess there is a chance. My PMT symptoms are wearing off already...good sign, but trying not to read into it! Glad you still ok! :hugs:


----------



## reversal

i'm on day 11 after mc and i think af is here as i stopped bleeding 4 days ago but started again today with cramps ect but i have a really faint line on preg test and a posative on an ovulation test, Dont know whats happening with my cycle :nope:


----------



## svetayasofiya

Sounds like you still have some retained product reversal. Maybe you could go in for a blood test and have your HCG checked? My doctor had me do follow up blood tests to make sure everything had passed.


----------



## heather_dw

I just got back from the OBGYN. She checked out "the lady business" and said the ovary felt fine. Not only did she give me Clomid, but also gave me Glucophage. She said that they give that to ladies with PCOS and thought she'd been giving it to me for months (she must have forgot! LOL ). She's never told me I have PCOS though. Sure, I did have cysts/ovary removal, but I ovulate regularly and have regular periods. I thought people with PCOS didn't.

Now I'm confused. She said the Glucophage helps the ovary to behave itself and that the clomid helps to "ovulate better" and increase progesterone They're going to take a progesterone level on day 21 of my cycle, but I usually ovulate around day 19, so I may call the office later and ask if they want me to come in a few days later, although we're leaving the state for vacation on the 25th. Mixed feelings about all this today. Lady next to me in the waiting room had ultrasound pictures. bah!


----------



## reversal

svetayasofiya said:


> Sounds like you still have some retained product reversal. Maybe you could go in for a blood test and have your HCG checked? My doctor had me do follow up blood tests to make sure everything had passed.

oh i hope not but, I have to wait till the 9th of sep to see if my test goes completely negative if not i have to go to epu to get it checked out


----------



## svetayasofiya

Well at least they are doing a follow up but why so late? Hopefully it's our period and you can get back on track that much sooner. :hugs:


----------



## reversal

svetayasofiya said:


> Well at least they are doing a follow up but why so late? Hopefully it's our period and you can get back on track that much sooner. :hugs:

thanks i'm not sure why its so long thats just the date i was given and as its my first mc i'm not sure if thats a normal lengh of time to have to wait


----------



## CJSG1977

Normally they say to leave it 2 complete weeks before testing to make sure all the hormone is out of your system. But you will be over that I'm assuming? At least they are doing a follow up. My gp did a big fat zero for me, and I hadnt even m/c at that point. So I knew the inevitable was coming...but couldnt stop it. Thats why I was determined to use the progesterone cream to try and make sure I give myself better odds. I'm just trying to figure out how likely it is that I will conceive this time as I only just m/c. People are telling I will be extremely fertile. FX'd for that!

I am forcing my gp to do bloods on cd21 myself because I pointed out that I felt they were neglegent last time and he agreed. And the day I get a bfp on a stick he will refer me to the hospital that day. I'm taking no chances!! I have to wait 6 months for a specialist and I could miscarry again without support, hence why I am trying to mnake all these things happen and using cream etc.

Hope it all goes ok.xx


----------



## VGibs

CJSG1977 said:


> Normally they say to leave it 2 complete weeks before testing to make sure all the hormone is out of your system. But you will be over that I'm assuming? At least they are doing a follow up. My gp did a big fat zero for me, and I hadnt even m/c at that point. So I knew the inevitable was coming...but couldnt stop it. Thats why I was determined to use the progesterone cream to try and make sure I give myself better odds. I'm just trying to figure out how likely it is that I will conceive this time as I only just m/c. People are telling I will be extremely fertile. FX'd for that!


I got pregnant two weeks after my MC....so believe me it CAN happen!


----------



## reversal

CJSG1977 said:


> Normally they say to leave it 2 complete weeks before testing to make sure all the hormone is out of your system. But you will be over that I'm assuming? At least they are doing a follow up. My gp did a big fat zero for me, and I hadnt even m/c at that point. So I knew the inevitable was coming...but couldnt stop it. Thats why I was determined to use the progesterone cream to try and make sure I give myself better odds. I'm just trying to figure out how likely it is that I will conceive this time as I only just m/c. People are telling I will be extremely fertile. FX'd for that!
> 
> I am forcing my gp to do bloods on cd21 myself because I pointed out that I felt they were neglegent last time and he agreed. And the day I get a bfp on a stick he will refer me to the hospital that day. I'm taking no chances!! I have to wait 6 months for a specialist and I could miscarry again without support, hence why I am trying to mnake all these things happen and using cream etc.
> 
> Hope it all goes ok.xx

my doc's and hospital have been great, so sorry your doc isn't so good, really hope you get a bfp and have a sticky bean :hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

I called my FS today and said we'd decided on injectables with IUI! Kevin's having a sperm analysis on Tuesday... and we start on my CD1, so long as I'm not pregnant now... which I really don't think I am. Pertinent countdowns in siggy now! I could be preggo in about a month!!! I'm so nervous and excited!


----------



## BizyBee

Hi girls! I have been away, so wasn't able to keep up with you this weekend. Hope all is well.

I had my blood test today and I am pregnant! :cloud9: 
My beta was 145, progesterone was 272. I am thrilled, but cautious. Praying my level goes up on Wednesday.


----------



## svetayasofiya

Megg33k said:


> I called my FS today and said we'd decided on injectables with IUI! Kevin's having a sperm analysis on Tuesday... and we start on my CD1, so long as I'm not pregnant now... which I really don't think I am. Pertinent countdowns in siggy now! I could be preggo in about a month!!! I'm so nervous and excited!

:happydance: So exciting!!! fx'd for you!!!



BizyBee said:


> Hi girls! I have been away, so wasn't able to keep up with you this weekend. Hope all is well.
> 
> I had my blood test today and I am pregnant! :cloud9:
> My beta was 145, progesterone was 272. I am thrilled, but cautious. Praying my level goes up on Wednesday.

WOW YAY!!!! :headspin: That's fantastic news!!!!


----------



## reversal

Megg33k said:


> I called my FS today and said we'd decided on injectables with IUI! Kevin's having a sperm analysis on Tuesday... and we start on my CD1, so long as I'm not pregnant now... which I really don't think I am. Pertinent countdowns in siggy now! I could be preggo in about a month!!! I'm so nervous and excited!

Hope test goe's well and really hope this is your month for your bfp


----------



## Dazed

Megg33k said:


> I called my FS today and said we'd decided on injectables with IUI! Kevin's having a sperm analysis on Tuesday... and we start on my CD1, so long as I'm not pregnant now... which I really don't think I am. Pertinent countdowns in siggy now! I could be preggo in about a month!!! I'm so nervous and excited!

Good luck hun... although I am secretly hoping it won't come to any of that for you!


----------



## LunaBean

yaye more bfps!! congrats girls! and yayeee Megg!!!!!


----------



## lynnb

BizyBee said:


> Hi girls! I have been away, so wasn't able to keep up with you this weekend. Hope all is well.
> 
> I had my blood test today and I am pregnant! :cloud9:
> My beta was 145, progesterone was 272. I am thrilled, but cautious. Praying my level goes up on Wednesday.

:wohoo: Congratulations BizyBee, so happy for you :happydance:

Fx'd for you Megg :hugs:


----------



## dawny690

:cloud9: OMG Jen congrats loads and loads of sticky :dust: for you xxxx


----------



## Megg33k

Thanks girls! :hugs:

Congrats again, Jen! I might have added you! :blush:


----------



## reversal

BizyBee said:


> Hi girls! I have been away, so wasn't able to keep up with you this weekend. Hope all is well.
> 
> I had my blood test today and I am pregnant! :cloud9:
> My beta was 145, progesterone was 272. I am thrilled, but cautious. Praying my level goes up on Wednesday.

congratulation wishing you a happy healthy 9 months :happydance:


----------



## roonsma

How exciting Megg, its great to see things moving forward for you hun :happydance: xx

BIZY!! I had a good feeling for you!! Congratulations!!! :happydance:


----------



## dawny690

Good luck megg soon you will be PUPO too xxxx


----------



## Amos2009

JEN!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!

Sis- I didn't have a chance to really respond to you today- I am so excited for you and IUI!!! Can you believe it's going to happen so soon?? Remember the day you were lamenting about going to the FS because you were scared you wouldn't like him??? YAY!!!!

Reversal- I hope things hurry up and progress for you. I know how it is waiting on that test to go negative. 

My story for the day- got to see the little heartbeat again :happydance::happydance: Even better, my Mom was there with me and just grabbed my hand and held it when she saw the little flickering on the screen. Some people know, but I am adopted. So this was a HUGE deal for my Mom to get to see a little life beating inside me. :cry: I'm crying as I type this. 

Lucy- how you doing hunni??

I know I'm forgetting some updates, so I will have to go and read again now!!


----------



## VGibs

Amos! I was just coming on here to say "Ok who the heck has heard from Amos!" and here ya are! 

Bizy - YAAAAAAAAAHOOOOOOOOO 

Megg - You could be BFP in a month...holy crap that is pretty exciting!


----------



## Amos2009

Yeah- this work thing sucks. I can't get home quick enough to get on BNB LOL


----------



## BizyBee

Thanks girls! I'm so happy. :cloud9:

Megg, that's great news about the iui! Hope to see you bfp really soon.

Amos, made me teary with that post. So happy your mom saw it too.


----------



## Lucy1973

Congrats Bizy! :happydance:

That's fantastic news Amos, so pleased....how amazing! :flower::dance:

I am 5dpo so going crazy as you can imagine, I have pmt symptoms now so who knows? :shrug:

Megg fxed for your BFP REALLY soon!! :hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

Thank you so much girls! Your support has meant so much to me!!! :hugs: I promise not to desert you even if I do get a BFP soon! :hugs:



Amos2009 said:


> JEN!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!
> 
> Sis- I didn't have a chance to really respond to you today- I am so excited for you and IUI!!! Can you believe it's going to happen so soon?? Remember the day you were lamenting about going to the FS because you were scared you wouldn't like him??? YAY!!!!
> 
> Reversal- I hope things hurry up and progress for you. I know how it is waiting on that test to go negative.
> 
> My story for the day- got to see the little heartbeat again :happydance::happydance: Even better, my Mom was there with me and just grabbed my hand and held it when she saw the little flickering on the screen. Some people know, but I am adopted. So this was a HUGE deal for my Mom to get to see a little life beating inside me. :cry: I'm crying as I type this.
> 
> Lucy- how you doing hunni??
> 
> I know I'm forgetting some updates, so I will have to go and read again now!!

Aww @ your mom! Did she cry? Reading it made me want to cry!!! I'm so happy! I have a little niece/nephew growing in there! :cloud9:

I know! SOOOOO soon! In fact, I'm spotting... So, I'm skipping the progesterone cream today and hoping AF shows! Could you imagine? I might be on my first IUI cycle within a couple of days!!!


----------



## Amos2009

She didn't cry, but I am sure she wanted to...


----------



## Megg33k

I'm sure she wanted to too! :hugs: Are you believing now? You better say yes!


----------



## Amos2009

Oh yeah...I'm believing. This nausea makes me!


----------



## impatient1

Good luck Megg!

Congrats BizyBee!

Fantastic news Amos!


----------



## heather_dw

hehehe...

I think my post got lost in all the excitement. Congrats!


----------



## BizyBee

heather_dw said:


> I just got back from the OBGYN. She checked out "the lady business" and said the ovary felt fine. Not only did she give me Clomid, but also gave me Glucophage. She said that they give that to ladies with PCOS and thought she'd been giving it to me for months (she must have forgot! LOL ). She's never told me I have PCOS though. Sure, I did have cysts/ovary removal, but I ovulate regularly and have regular periods. I thought people with PCOS didn't.
> 
> Now I'm confused. She said the Glucophage helps the ovary to behave itself and that the clomid helps to "ovulate better" and increase progesterone They're going to take a progesterone level on day 21 of my cycle, but I usually ovulate around day 19, so I may call the office later and ask if they want me to come in a few days later, although we're leaving the state for vacation on the 25th. Mixed feelings about all this today. Lady next to me in the waiting room had ultrasound pictures. bah!

Sorry heather! I am not familiar with glucophage. I never took it with clomid. Hope it does the trick for you.


----------



## heather_dw

yeah, I was surprised about it too. I've been googling for some information on Clomid and Metformin/Glucophage. 

Man, so much excitement here! Hopefully, there will be more to come and more sticky BFP's!


----------



## svetayasofiya

:hugs: Amos YAY!!!!! Fantastic news!! xo


----------



## Fairybabe

What a happy set of posts! 

Congrats Bizy!! When do do you get the next pictures? 

Amos, that was so lovely re the heartbeat. Made me go all goosebumpy. 

Megg, sounds like the FS has his head screwed on! So exciting that things are happening for you! Looking forward to your pupo pics! 

Hurrah for all this good news! 

Heather, good luck wiht the new meds. Maybe give her a call back if you want more things explaining. Doc appts make me kind of go into a daze and when i get out i think "what did s/he say?" and i always have more quetsions the next day. Might help to put your mind at ease. 

AFM, DH and i have decided to not prevent any little miracles, despite not knowing where the heck i might be in my cycle. The stories of this "extra fertile" post m/c time are too tempting not to. So i guess that makes us TTC. Or at least, NTNP. Fingers crossed. 

Have a good day everyone..

Fairy xx


----------



## padbrat

OMG Amos.... such fab news hunni... told ya you shouldn't lose faith with this little one!:hugs:

Bizy... huge congrats chick!!:happydance: 

and Meggy Moo.... would be sooo fab for you to add to the BFP list ... I would be on :cloud9:

Sooooo loving this good news!!!!:flower:


----------



## Beadette

Bizy - I'm so happy for you! xx

Obviously I'm with you all the way Meggy moo! xx


----------



## BizyBee

Fairy, I have another beta scheduled for tomorrow. If it's good, they'll likely want to bring me in for an early scan around 6 weeks. That's less than 2 weeks away! I can't wait to see my baby (or babies!)

Things are already different this time. My hcg is higher (145 at 4 weeks compared to 37 last year) and progesterone is way higher (272 compared to 20 last year). I also have symptoms, which I didn't have the last time. Praying these are all good signs that this is it!


----------



## Vickieh1981

Fairybabe said:


> Hi ladies
> Glad to see some new BFPs around here! Excellent.
> 
> Can i ask, after a m/c how do you count where you are in your cycle? I've no idea. It's 16 days since mine started. So do i count this as day 16 of a cycle? Also, how soon after testing negative again on a preg test (i did so this weekend) have you ladies found you ovulated again? No idea what to expect! We are kind of NTNP but i'd like to have some idea!
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Fairybabe xx

I got a bfn 11 days after having Isabella (with the five week loss my tests went negative beofre starting bleeding which is how I knew baby was gone).

I then ovulated day 18 after early loss and day 20 after Isabella. It's different per person though

QUOTE=heather_dw;6709965]I just got back from the OBGYN. She checked out "the lady business" and said the ovary felt fine. Not only did she give me Clomid, but also gave me Glucophage. She said that they give that to ladies with PCOS and thought she'd been giving it to me for months (she must have forgot! LOL ). She's never told me I have PCOS though. Sure, I did have cysts/ovary removal, but I ovulate regularly and have regular periods. I thought people with PCOS didn't.

Now I'm confused. She said the Glucophage helps the ovary to behave itself and that the clomid helps to "ovulate better" and increase progesterone They're going to take a progesterone level on day 21 of my cycle, but I usually ovulate around day 19, so I may call the office later and ask if they want me to come in a few days later, although we're leaving the state for vacation on the 25th. Mixed feelings about all this today. Lady next to me in the waiting room had ultrasound pictures. bah![/QUOTE]

I hope the clomid does the trick and you are pregnant soon.



VGibs said:


> CJSG1977 said:
> 
> 
> Normally they say to leave it 2 complete weeks before testing to make sure all the hormone is out of your system. But you will be over that I'm assuming? At least they are doing a follow up. My gp did a big fat zero for me, and I hadnt even m/c at that point. So I knew the inevitable was coming...but couldnt stop it. Thats why I was determined to use the progesterone cream to try and make sure I give myself better odds. I'm just trying to figure out how likely it is that I will conceive this time as I only just m/c. People are telling I will be extremely fertile. FX'd for that!
> 
> 
> I got pregnant two weeks after my MC....so believe me it CAN happen!Click to expand...

Me too. Isabella was conceived 18 days after the 5 week loss.



BizyBee said:


> Hi girls! I have been away, so wasn't able to keep up with you this weekend. Hope all is well.
> 
> I had my blood test today and I am pregnant! :cloud9:
> My beta was 145, progesterone was 272. I am thrilled, but cautious. Praying my level goes up on Wednesday.

Wooohoooo excellent news.



Amos2009 said:


> JEN!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!
> 
> Sis- I didn't have a chance to really respond to you today- I am so excited for you and IUI!!! Can you believe it's going to happen so soon?? Remember the day you were lamenting about going to the FS because you were scared you wouldn't like him??? YAY!!!!
> 
> Reversal- I hope things hurry up and progress for you. I know how it is waiting on that test to go negative.
> 
> My story for the day- got to see the little heartbeat again :happydance::happydance: Even better, my Mom was there with me and just grabbed my hand and held it when she saw the little flickering on the screen. Some people know, but I am adopted. So this was a HUGE deal for my Mom to get to see a little life beating inside me. :cry: I'm crying as I type this.
> 
> Lucy- how you doing hunni??
> 
> I know I'm forgetting some updates, so I will have to go and read again now!!

Said it on the other thread but thrilled for you Amy.


----------



## svetayasofiya

BizyBee fx'd everything is perfect! Sounds like a very good start!

The dreaded AF finally left last night after 8 days!!! :wacko: DH and I are finally back on the TTC wagon after our loss in June. :happydance: We decided to take some time off and wait for our trip! We leave Friday and I should be due to ovulate Sunday? maybe Monday? we need to get busy now! I want to DTD everyday this cycle, LMAO. Problem now is DH is sick :growlmad: We're only Tuesday... hopefully in a couple days he'll be feeling better. *I'll do all the work, :winkwink:


----------



## svetayasofiya

:wohoo: 


I am just so excited at the possibilty of being pg again!

:dust: to everyone!!!!!


----------



## Firedancer41

BizyBee said:


> Hi girls! I have been away, so wasn't able to keep up with you this weekend. Hope all is well.
> 
> I had my blood test today and I am pregnant! :cloud9:
> My beta was 145, progesterone was 272. I am thrilled, but cautious. Praying my level goes up on Wednesday.

Oh Jen, I am just so excited for ya-congrats!!!!


----------



## Lawa

Hiya ladies well my BFP has gone chemocal I think.

After my Biopsy I really am not surprised and am ok with it. Af hasn't showed yet (due today) but feeling a little achy and their is now no BFP so this month will be my month! 

And I have an I pad!


----------



## svetayasofiya

:hugs: Lawa. You are so positive. Amazing. And you have an ipad! LMAO That part cracked me up. I am glad you did the testing, because you need answers to help you keep your beans sticky. Hopefully the next one will be the one!


----------



## BizyBee

Yay Sveta! So glad you can get moving.

Thanks firedancer. Yay for 2nd tri!

:hugs: Lawa, sorry hun. Congrats on the ipad!


----------



## Lawa

Hey ladies thanks for that Hun! Trust me I am not always positive it leaks away sometimes. But i always say if I wasn't positive I would be a complete mess 6 miscarriages now in 13 months and so far nothing wrong with me or my other half. 

What can we do what really gets me if I ring my early pregnancy unit they know me by the Sound of my voice and I no four doctors by site lol.

But the good thing when i get my sticky bean I do not have anything to buy apart from clothes lmao!

law coming to you live from hoe shiny new I pad. Positive thoughts for the day done.

Over and out ladies!


----------



## Fairybabe

Hugs to you Lawa! Sorry this one didn't stick. Let's pray you get some answers soon from those tests. Amazing PMA. Sending you some more. 

Fairybabe xx


----------



## Tulip

Kisses to Lawa, hope the NKC trial will bring you a sticky bean asap and you can announce it via iPad ;)

Congratulations Jen, so excited and hopeful for you! Next up, TB!! xxx


----------



## nicole1980

hello please add me

i lost my child on the 12th of June gave birth to a baby girl and she died an hour later 26 weeks and a half preg im trying for a baby for Stepemeber i cant spell sorry


----------



## cla

Iam so sorry Hun that you are here, but you are with a load of great girls xxx


----------



## Fairybabe

Hi Nicole,
Sorry for your loss. Sending you some hugs. And welcome to the thread. Lots of support on here!
Fairybabe xx


----------



## sequeena

nicole1980 said:


> hello please add me
> 
> i lost my child on the 12th of June gave birth to a baby girl and she died an hour later 26 weeks and a half preg im trying for a baby for Stepemeber i cant spell sorry

Don't worry about your spelling. So sorry for your loss :hugs: Hope your stay here is short and sweet x


----------



## MissMaternal

BizyBee That's brilliant news!! I am so so pleased for you, after everything you've been through! Hope your levels are rising hun xx


----------



## reversal

sorry lawa hope this month is your month for a sticky bean :hugs:

sorry for your loss nicole :hugs: 

I had my first day back at work after 3 weeks and it wasn't as bad as I thought everyone was very tactfull and i'm so pleased its another step to getting back to normal.
hope you's have all had a good day


----------



## BizyBee

Thanks girls.

Welcome Nicole. Sorry for your loss. xx

Reversal, glad your first day back wasn't bad!


----------



## Vickieh1981

nicole1980 said:


> hello please add me
> 
> i lost my child on the 12th of June gave birth to a baby girl and she died an hour later 26 weeks and a half preg im trying for a baby for Stepemeber i cant spell sorry

So sorry for your loss :hug:


----------



## Lucy1973

Nicole sorry for your loss, how awful. FXed for your BFP and healthy baby SOON. 
:hugs::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## CJSG1977

So very sorry for your loss Nicole! I hope that you can have a bfp soon and get to keep your beautiful baby! Trust me when I say that your angel will always be with you.x


----------



## EpdTTC

Very sorry for all that you have been through Nicole.

Megg-So excited for you and IUI. I just know that a month from now I am going to see you BFP announcement!

Bizy-OMG! Can't wait to hear if you've got one or two beans growing in there! Hoping all goes well for you tomorrow.

AFM-Can't believe I am almost 3 months already! It has been a stressful three months and I have been paranoid a lot, but I am grateful everyday. I have a scan on Friday and assuming all goes well, I think I will start telling more people at work, etc.

Here's to hoping everyone gets their sticky BFP soon!


----------



## heather_dw

First day on clomid and metformin.
Kinda excited!


----------



## Megg33k

Yay, Heather! :hugs:

So sorry for the new losses! :cry:

Thanks for the well wishes on the IUI! I can't wait!!!

I'm updating now... I'm sorry I'm not around much... Work sucks the life out of me.


----------



## Megg33k

Okay... Spotting for the 2nd night in a row. Test was BFN this AM with FMU. AF hasn't been showing well on her own, but this is the first natural cycle I've had in a while. I have a few scenarios, and I don't know what to do.

1. Wait to see if the spotting turns into AF > It does (soon) > IUI cycle starts sooner
2. Take Provera > AF shows ~10-11 days from now > IUI cycle starts then
3. Wait to see if the spotting turns into AF > It doesn't > IUI cycle starts later

Obviously, I prefer #1.... but I have no guarantees! What do I do?


----------



## heather_dw

I think if it were me, I'd go for #1, although my cycles are pretty regular (except for a few months after this last M/C)


----------



## Megg33k

Mine aren't necessarily regular... I don't know if she'll show or not. I have no reason to believe she will, but I don't have any reason to believe she won't either. I mean... I had heavy spotting (at a stretch) for a few days which was considered my AF that time. But, I don't know if it really counted. I'm so confused.


----------



## heather_dw

can you split the difference and wait just a day or two and THEN proceed with provera or something else? Maybe the spotting is just an AF precursor (hopefully). A day or two shouldn't make that much difference, right? Why take the provera and HAVE to wait that long if there is a possibility of getting it sooner? Of course, I've no experience with provera either. Shows you what I know :blush:

man, i've been thinking about fertility and clomid since my doctor's appt yesterday. Babies on the brain. Yikes.


----------



## Megg33k

Yeah, Heather... I think that's the best idea. I guess I'll wait till Friday and then see what happens! Thanks!


----------



## nicole1980

thank you for your kind words everyone! much love x


----------



## selina3127

i've missed quite a lot!!!! yeahhhhh for amos glad things are going well, and congrats to all the new bfp's and sorry to all the girls with recent losses xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Lawa

Morning ladies hope we are all well?

AF arrived this morning in full flow but the good news is my cycles seem to be back to normal 32 days with a 14 day luetal phase so we have some positives.


----------



## Mummytofour

:wave: Morning All!!
Huge congrats to Amos! Your mum must be sooo proud!:hugs:

Megg....good luck for your IUI. I feel a huge BFP comin your way hunni!!:thumbup:

Lawa:hugs: Great positivity hunni.
Nicole:hugs: Here's to a speedy BFP for you!

Heather..good luck with the clomid mix!!!:thumbup:

Bizy....WOOOOOHOOOO!!!!:happydance: Keep those numbers climbing!!

AFM... My GP has written to me stating that as I am over 37 and have kids, the NHS will do NOTHING to help me atall. :cry:
My only option is to go private! Initial consult = £250. Clomid cycle = £875!

Soooo....last night I ordered some Clomid from safemeds. I read a load of forums where people had good experiences with them, so this is my last hope.
I know alot of people will say "don't do it unregulated", but I can't afford to go private so the stupid NHS has forced my hand.:growlmad:

Sorry for the ME post!!!:blush:


----------



## Megg33k

Mummytofour said:


> :wave: Morning All!!
> Huge congrats to Amos! Your mum must be sooo proud!:hugs:
> 
> Megg....good luck for your IUI. I feel a huge BFP comin your way hunni!!:thumbup:
> 
> Lawa:hugs: Great positivity hunni.
> Nicole:hugs: Here's to a speedy BFP for you!
> 
> Heather..good luck with the clomid mix!!!:thumbup:
> 
> Bizy....WOOOOOHOOOO!!!!:happydance: Keep those numbers climbing!!
> 
> AFM... My GP has written to me stating that as I am over 37 and have kids, the NHS will do NOTHING to help me atall. :cry:
> My only option is to go private! Initial consult = £250. Clomid cycle = £875!
> 
> Soooo....last night I ordered some Clomid from safemeds. I read a load of forums where people had good experiences with them, so this is my last hope.
> I know alot of people will say "don't do it unregulated", but I can't afford to go private so the stupid NHS has forced my hand.:growlmad:
> 
> Sorry for the ME post!!!:blush:

I totally understand why you made that decision! :hugs: ME posts are just fine... We like to know what's going on with our girls!


----------



## Fairybabe

:growlmad::gun: OK, i need to vent. 

Just spoken to a family member who said "well i hope you are not just sitting there and moping and that you are getting on with your life. Yeah, waht happened, it wasn't nice but on a scale of bad events in life, it wasn't that big a deal." 

ARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!

HOW DARE HE. Sure, i'm getting on with day to day stuff, does it mean i'm not hurting? No. Does it mean my emotions aren't just there below the surface bubbling away? No it doesn't. 

Honestly. I feels SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO ANGRY. 

GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR.

Thank you for listening ladies. 

Fairybabe xx


----------



## tryforbaby2

Vent away fairybabe.....vent away. :hugs:

People who have never gone through it seem to be the ones with selfish/hurtful remarks.


----------



## tryforbaby2

nicole1980 said:


> hello please add me
> 
> i lost my child on the 12th of June gave birth to a baby girl and she died an hour later 26 weeks and a half preg im trying for a baby for Stepemeber i cant spell sorry

I am terribly sorry you had to endure what you did. :hugs: 
Here's to our soon to be :bfp:'s! :wine:


----------



## Lucy1973

Hi fairybabe, so sorry you had to endure yet another ignorant thoughtless idiot upsetting you. What is wrong with people? Why can't people just show a little sensitivity and empathy? :nope:

I would have completely gone crazy and had a go at that relative, how dare they make your painful experience feel like nothing. :growlmad::hugs:


----------



## debgreasby

Hugest congrats Bizy!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:hug: to those that need them :)


----------



## CJSG1977

I am SOOO angry for you right now fairybabe! People are such d***s! They need their heads banging. Typical that someone should react like that when they have no idea what its like! What an asshole! I hope you gave him what for! But then he'd probably just say your an emotional woman and then make you even more angry!

AFM I have had 3 days with positive (but a bit faint) OPK's. Should they be positive that long? Does it mean I havent OV'd???? DH and I BD 30th, 31st and today (and likely tomorrow ;-) ) Unfortunately I havent had ewcm for a long time so I am using preseed. But I did have a temp dip yesterday and its going back up today...so do you think I ov??? God this is so frustrating. This morning my OPK was VERY faint and just now it was darker. What does it all mean? Sorry to babble. Feel humid and sticky today and really uncomfortable in general.

I have had a stuffy nose since yesterday...rather like when I conceived last time....unless thats connected to ov. I'm going to shut up now LOL. Think verbal diarrhea has settled in. xx


----------



## Tigerlilies

Wow, so much as been going on!

Congrats Bizy!!!!!!! :happydance:

Meggs, I also think waiting til Friday for AF is a good idea. Good Luck!!!!!! :thumbup:

So Fairybabe that you had to endure such ingnorance, ppl really don't have any idea, I even didn't until it happened to me.

Nicole, so sorry for you loss. :hug:

CJ, definitely :sex: again tomorrow! Good Luck!!! And good luck to all BnB ladies, I pray for :bfp: for all of you real soon!

Lawa, sorry sweetie, but you're so right, you're on the right path!!!


----------



## Fairybabe

Hi CJSG
Thanks for the anger on my behalf. Am still seething. I tried to explain more but he just cut me off and changed teh subject!! Hopeless. Just hope he and his partner never go through this themselves.

Re OPKs, mine too are giving me ambigious results at the mo, despite the negative preg test at the weekend confirming the hcg should be gone. One thing i do know tho is that OPKs are best used late afternoon/early evening for a more accurate reflection of where you are at, as apparently our bodies synthesize Luteneizing hormone in the morning. So maybe the fact yours is darker this aft is a reflection on that? Dunno what kind you are using, but my cheapies say the line has to be as dark or darker than the control line for a positive. Now from previous months i know that they never go as dark as tehy should go but i know what a positive looks like from how it has previously corresponded with my temps dipping then rising after. I guess if the temp goes up again tomorrow and the day after, you hasve your answer! But if not, maybe your body is trying to gear itself up but not quite getting there at the mo! Sorry none of that is overly helpful.

Off to fume some more. 

Fairy xx


----------



## ttcstill

Ladies can I join you please? I recently lost another angel..... this is the third. I have 5 beautiful children already but my husband has none of his own. in 04 i lost one at 17 weeks in 08 i lost one at 5 weeks and now last wed i lost one at 15 weeks they are thinking it has something to do with chromosonal defects???? Can this be corrected???? Should I try again???? I am so confused and scared but I want to try again!!!! Ughhhhhh!


----------



## CaosDivino

Newb here, I just found this site and wanted to spill my guts a bit.

I had a MC in April. About 6 weeks or so into my pregnancy. We had been trying for about a year... and REALLY trying (keeping close tabs on everything) for 6 months prior.
I got the BFP after we got married so it was the best timing ever... or not I suppose. 

I still get angry and sad.. mostly when I see babies. Some nights I just weep for hours. I have a hard time with grief... but it's getting better since we're trying again and I'm not horribly upset that AF got me this month. 

As with FAIRYBABE.. I had a guy friend that did the same exact thing. He tried to console me when the MC happened... 
He said "well, you were only 6 weeks right.. so it's not that big of deal, you should only be so sad ya know".. word for word right there.
Needless to say, it tore what little bit of our friendship was left right apart. 

I think some men are just clueless unless they've gone through it. 

As for trying after the MC, I didn't even ovulate my first month.. and my cycle was off for two months. After that, the doc said go right ahead. I'm hoping for that BFP for X-mas.

Good luck to everyone and take care.. always remember to have some quality YOU time - at least that's what my mother always tells me.


----------



## Fairybabe

Hi CaosDivino, welcome. And sorry for your loss. Sending you supportive hugs. Yep, there sure are some hopeless insensitive morons out there. 
Good luck with the TTC and hoping for a sticky bean for you.
Fairy xx


----------



## svetayasofiya

:hugs: ttcstill. Welcome! I am so sorry you have had experience so much loss. Are your doctors doing any testing? I don't have any answers for you... only you know when it's time to stop trying. :flow:

Welcome CaosDivino too! I don't know why people can be such morons. What can I say? They just don't get it unless they've experienced it.


----------



## Firedancer41

Oh Tammy, I am so sorry :( I hope you can find some answers.


----------



## Fairybabe

TTCStill, welcome. Sorry for all your losses. I hope the doctors are helping you find some answers. 
Hugs
Fairybabe xx


----------



## tryforbaby2

ttcstill, :hugs:


----------



## CaosDivino

Thanks for the welcome!! :)

I keep seeing this :dust: everywhere on this site... I am thinking I need to order this in bulk :wacko:

Keeping positive... how can I not with a kitten on my lap.


----------



## BizyBee

Welcome ttcstill and chaos. Sorry for your losses. :hugs:


----------



## BizyBee

Well, I don't have great news. I had another beta today and it only went up to 165. My progesterone is still very high, so the nurse isn't sure what's going on. She said it could be a lab error, but to be cautiously optimistic. I am terrified. The thought of another loss is too much to bear. I am trying to remain positive, but it is easier said than done.
I will go back tomorrow for another beta, since I will be away on Friday. I am praying for good news.

I was told to start taking Lovenox tonight (which is supposed to help prevent early loss). FX!


----------



## svetayasofiya

fx'd BizyBee!!!! You'll be in my thoughts. :hugs:


----------



## Fairybabe

Fingers and toes crossed for you Bizy!! 

Fairy xx


----------



## MissMaternal

Oh Bizy, i really hope everything turns out ok for you. Good luck for your beta tomorrow, i hope it's risen :flower: The thought of another loss scares the hell out of me too, and i've (thankfully) only had one..so i can only imagine how apprehensive you are feeling right now :hugs:xx


----------



## Amos2009

Wow- I have missed so much! Welcome to the new ladies- sorry you have had losses, but glad you found us :hugs:

Fairy- most people will never understand unless they have physically been through a loss themselves. And of course men just don't get it period! 

Jen- so sorry you are in limbo- I know how that is and it's a terrible place to be. I hope and pray everything is ok. :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

Hoping for a good outcome for you, Jen! :hugs:

Happy 7 Weeks, Sis!!! :hugs: 

I've mentioned elsewhere, but thought I should say here too: I talked to my work about the upcoming appointments (not what they were for, but the sheer number of them) and I sort of had to choose the job or the IUI. Its nothing illegal or anything on their part, because its a contract position. It was only a 6 month gig anyway, so I obviously chose the IUI. I can't put this off another 6 months. Kevin and I agreed, and I've stepped down. They said it would be considered leaving on a positive note, and I'd be eligible for returning in the future. In the end, I'd rather have a baby.


----------



## BizyBee

That's crazy Megg. I would have chosen the iui too!


----------



## Megg33k

BizyBee said:


> That's crazy Megg. I would have chosen the iui too!

I know, right? Well, they're the type of place that schedules everything (down to 15 min breaks) a week in advance... And, I can't do that with my appointments. From everything I've read, I won't know anything a week in advance... They'll decide at one appointment when I need to be back again. So, its not conducive to their business model, and I understand that. If I'd known that I'd be starting IUI when the job was offered, I'd never have taken it. But, it was my 2nd day on the job that I went to the consult. That's why I hoped not to start until AFTER the consult, so I could decide with more info. But, it didn't work out that way. Que sera, sera!


----------



## impatient1

So sorry for your losses Nicole,ttcstill & CaosDivino.

xFingers Crossedx for you BizyBee.


----------



## MissMaternal

Amos, just realised you're 7 weeks!!! Wow that's flown by..although it doesnt seem like it for you i bet! Hope your spotting has settled down now? x


----------



## Amos2009

Awww Sis- now I'm jealous that I am still working! LOL
MissMaternal- nope...still bleeding every morning! I thought one of the glorious benefits of being pregnant was not bleeding for 9 months....hahaha


----------



## CJSG1977

I'm so sorry ttcstill & CaosDivino!!! Bizy I am thinking positive thoughts about your numbers going up! x And I cant believe you had to give up your job Megg!!!!! Would they not have at least tried to accomodate you? Stress wise you made the right decision though. Thank you fairybabe! I did think the afternoon would be better as they always seemed to be darker then. Think I'll keep the DH chained for a bit longer :haha: I its a good month for us all. :hugs: for everyone. xx


----------



## selina3127

hope everything is ok bizy, and i think you made the right choice megg xxx


----------



## Tulip

Everything crossed for you Jen. Come on blasties, stick strong for mummy xxxx

Welcome to the noobs and sorry for your losses. Hope we can graduate you to PAL soon .

Love all round xxxx


----------



## dawny690

:hugs: Jen hope its rises tomorrow for you

:yipee: Amos happy 7+1 :lol:

:dance: go megg I would chose that too xxxx


----------



## dawny690

Girls I need some help and advice from the ladies who have had the unfortunate experience of ectopic pregnancies I just wondered where abouts you experienced pain and what level pain it was and does the shoulder have to hurt as well? Sorry for such a personal question but Im worried im having one :cry: xxxx


----------



## Fairybabe

Hi Dawny,
I've not had one, but when i was having my m/c they asked if i had shoulder or chest pain as it can be one of the symptoms, but you can be ectopic without it.. Can't comment on pain level etc. And i read that the pain can be the other side to where the ectopic is. If you are worried, get yourself straight to your doc/A&E. Hugs to you and hoping it's just a healthy little bean in the right place!
Fairy xx


----------



## Lawa

Hey ladies. I'm not so positive today think it is because I am having the worse af ever. Bleeding really really heaviky. not nice. We are trying to decided weather to go back to tic this cycle or have month of x


----------



## puppymom32

dawny690 said:


> Girls I need some help and advice from the ladies who have had the unfortunate experience of ectopic pregnancies I just wondered where abouts you experienced pain and what level pain it was and does the shoulder have to hurt as well? Sorry for such a personal question but Im worried im having one :cry: xxxx


Dawny,
My shoulder actually didnt hurt until after the surgery. I usually didnt feel any pain until I was 6+ weeks pg and it was typically to one side and more of a stabbing type pain. I could really feel it one time in my back more than anywhere else. For me it was a constant pain that would just stay instead of pain that would come and go. If u are worried at all that it might be I would say definetly get it checked out. I am the ectopic queen so feel free to PM me if you have any further questions. 
Big Hugs.


----------



## CJSG1977

Well I am having a very confusing day as I have had a positive opk for the 4th day in a row! Is this even possible??? Really not sure what to do so the dh and I are just going to keep DTD till I get a negative :haha: Hopefully I will have ov by the weekend if not already. I do have heartburn which was one of the first things that made me figure out I was pregnant last time cause it never disappeared after ov. Hope everyone is doing well. :hugs:


----------



## BizyBee

:cry: Well, my beta was 171. It's not looking good girls. I am so upset. My progesterone is still high. They advised me to keep taking the meds and I have to go for a scan and another beta on Wednesday. They are concerned about possible ectopic (which apparently can happen with ivf, however unlikely.) This is going to be the longest week of my life. 

I'm on my way to NYC for the wedding and I really do not want to go. I want to be home.I won't be posting much since I'll be away. Thanks for the love and kind thoughts.


----------



## Megg33k

:hugs: Jen!


----------



## mumanddad

hello ladies hope every one is ok.... i am hoping to get rid of this sicky/dizzyness feeling i have other wise i will be out this month because i have no energy to ttc :(


----------



## svetayasofiya

BizyBee :hugs: I am so sorry the news wasn't what you were wanting... don't lose hope just yet! xo

mumanddad- I too am sick. But I *have* to muster up the energy to DTD. I am due to ovulate this weekend and I so want this month to be the month! Does anyone know if being sick has any effect on your fertility? I just have a really bad head and chest cold. :cold:


----------



## Tulip

Thinking of you Jen. Hopeful for better results next week x


----------



## roonsma

Thinking of you Bizy x:hugs:


----------



## Fairybabe

Sending you thoughts and prayers Bizy for a good outcome at the next tests. Fairyxx


----------



## CJSG1977

I hope things improve bizy! My thoughts are with you. :hugs: 

I am still DTD myself but I have a sneaky suspician that I have already ov even though my opks are still showing positive. I felt and still feel a bit sick this afternoon (new development) and started to get itchy nipples (tmi sorry). cm is creamy (again tmi sorry). It could all be in my head because they were my symptoms last month before the mc and I may be hoping too much. MAJOR hunger too. Just hope I am lucky to conceive the month after losing another angel! Maybe this is my positive after so much heartache that will be a sticky bean!

I'm sorry you girls are feeling poorly. Hopefully you are taking the vitamin C needed as its good while trying to conceive as well as in pregnancy....that way you may feel better sooner and in time! GL! xx


----------



## dawny690

:hugs: jen xxxx


----------



## Amos2009

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: Jen

Dawny- when I had my ectopic I was only about 5 weeks when it was discovered. I only had slight pulsing pain on my left side. Nothing terrible to make me think it was ectopic, but I knew something wasn't quite right. If you are having that kind of pain, you need to get checked out. Don't wait. :hugs:


----------



## dawny690

Thanks Amos that sounds like its defo the same pain im having if its no better tomorrow will see doctor xxxx


----------



## heather_dw

Sending positive thoughts your way, Bizy. It's not over yet! :hugs:


----------



## selina3127

god nic i can't believe you are 29 weeks already that has gone so quick seen ya bump pics on fb and what a beautiful bump it is !!!!!
bizy still try to keep positive hunni i'm keeping all my fingers and toes crossed for you xx
and dawny i agree with amos you got to go get checked out!!!
well i will be out this month for sure doc has put me and oh on sex ban again (oh ain't likin this too much lol) my erosion hasn't healed properly so now on antibiotics orally and got the cream too so fingers crossed it will sort it out!!! hope so docs seems pretty sure that it's where the bleeding has been coming from xxxxxxxxx


----------



## debgreasby

:hug: bizzy - keeping everything crossed for you xx


----------



## svetayasofiya

WOW Deb you are already 10 wks along!!! congrats!


----------



## MissMaternal

Amos2009 said:


> Awww Sis- now I'm jealous that I am still working! LOL
> MissMaternal- nope...still bleeding every morning! I thought one of the glorious benefits of being pregnant was not bleeding for 9 months....hahaha

Oh no! At least you've seen little Tweetie on several scans and you've seen the heartbeat...that's a really good sign. Sounds like he/she is a little fighter! x


----------



## ttcstill

Thank you all for your thoughts hugs and prayers..... 

The doctor told me today that wehave to wait until the 15th of September to resume sexual activity and she wants me to avoid getting pregnant until November at the earliest in order to give my body time to go back to normal and reduce the risk of yet another MC.

Bizy...... I am dorry you are having such a rough time..... :hugs:


Has anyone else had multiple MC's and had a successful afterwards? 

I swear I will try til my body refuses to take it anymore...... my dear husband deserves a child of his own and it will kill me if I am not able to give that to him.........:shrug:


----------



## Megg33k

None of the following have given birth yet, but all signs point to them being successful!

WannaB (4, now ~17weeks)
Amos2009 (5, now ~7.5weeks)
FluffyBlue (5, now ~20weeks)
hedgewitch (~18+1, now ~29weeks)
Wantabean (5, now ~28weeks)
Josiejo (3, now ~18weeks)

Those are just off the top of my head, to be honest. I'm sure there are many more who have already given birth!


----------



## Firedancer41

ttcstill said:


> Thank you all for your thoughts hugs and prayers.....
> 
> The doctor told me today that wehave to wait until the 15th of September to resume sexual activity and she wants me to avoid getting pregnant until November at the earliest in order to give my body time to go back to normal and reduce the risk of yet another MC.
> 
> Bizy...... I am dorry you are having such a rough time..... :hugs:
> 
> 
> Has anyone else had multiple MC's and had a successful afterwards?
> 
> I swear I will try til my body refuses to take it anymore...... my dear husband deserves a child of his own and it will kill me if I am not able to give that to him.........:shrug:

I feel for you, Tammy, I do. And I firmly believe that you will get your forever baby.

I want to share with you my friend's story. She is 37 like me, with 2 lovely adopted children. She had miscarried 15 times(!) and it was decided that pregnancy was not in the cards for her. Well lo and behold, earlier this year she learned she was pregnant naturally (after all the failed IUI and IVF attempts!!), and had a gorgeous baby boy last month.

I of course hope it does not come to such a tenuous journey for you, but here was someone who never thought it would be...

{{{hugs}}}


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Thanks for posting Megg, gives us girls hope that it will one day be our turn.xxx


----------



## CJSG1977

It certainly does give us all hope!! I have had 6 mc's now and am still hoping for that sticky bean. But something inside tells me my time will come and I am just trying to not drive myself with the what if's....the cans and cants... I am already symptom spotting and see so many similarities to early pregnancy for me last time...seems I am becoming more aware. Trouble is I dont know whether the symptoms are psychosematic or not. Some are just too real to be that but who knows. OV was this week so if it continues this way...maybe I will try test around the 12th-14th. I think if I have conceived that I may not get a bfp till around the 17th. Just depends when I ov this week cause I didnt realise you will almost always get a faint positive on an opk.... So I am trying to remember when the lines were at their darkest :haha: I'll only be a few days out. I can live with that.

I've heard so many stories of friends of friends who had IVF and gave up hope and then fell pregnant just like that. It does happen. And I've also heard successful IVF stories where they have got pregnant naturally months after giving birth! The world is a strange place!

GL to all those testing soon!!! We can do it! I know we can! :hugs: xxx


----------



## VGibs

ttcstill said:


> Thank you all for your thoughts hugs and prayers.....
> 
> The doctor told me today that wehave to wait until the 15th of September to resume sexual activity and she wants me to avoid getting pregnant until November at the earliest in order to give my body time to go back to normal and reduce the risk of yet another MC.
> 
> Bizy...... I am dorry you are having such a rough time..... :hugs:
> 
> 
> Has anyone else had multiple MC's and had a successful afterwards?
> 
> I swear I will try til my body refuses to take it anymore...... my dear husband deserves a child of his own and it will kill me if I am not able to give that to him.........:shrug:

I myself have had 4 MC's in total. I am now 19 weeks and have one 7 year old. I lost one at 8 weeks, one at 18 weeks, one at 4.5 weeks and one at 16 weeks. I am farther now then IO have been with any other pregnancy save my daughter. I also had uterine trauma though which was associated with one of my losses.


----------



## Megg33k

Sassy_TTC said:


> Thanks for posting Megg, gives us girls hope that it will one day be our turn.xxx

There's always hope, sweetheart! :hugs:



VGibs said:


> ttcstill said:
> 
> 
> Thank you all for your thoughts hugs and prayers.....
> 
> The doctor told me today that wehave to wait until the 15th of September to resume sexual activity and she wants me to avoid getting pregnant until November at the earliest in order to give my body time to go back to normal and reduce the risk of yet another MC.
> 
> Bizy...... I am dorry you are having such a rough time..... :hugs:
> 
> 
> Has anyone else had multiple MC's and had a successful afterwards?
> 
> I swear I will try til my body refuses to take it anymore...... my dear husband deserves a child of his own and it will kill me if I am not able to give that to him.........:shrug:
> 
> I myself have had 4 MC's in total. I am now 19 weeks and have one 7 year old. I lost one at 8 weeks, one at 18 weeks, one at 4.5 weeks and one at 16 weeks. I am farther now then IO have been with any other pregnancy save my daughter. I also had uterine trauma though which was associated with one of my losses.Click to expand...

Why do I only have 1 loss down by your name? I feel awful about that now! I'm so sorry! I'll get it changed. How do you want them noted? Do you consider the 18w and 16w losses stillbirths or MC's? I don't want to screw it up. :hugs:


----------



## dawny690

Panic over I think pains have almost gone but now I have come down with something been hot and cold all day feel sick so think Im coming down with a cold or something I have had some pain still including some in my shoulders but its not a strong pain :hugs: thanks for all the advice :thumbup: :flower: xxxx


----------



## Amos2009

Dawny- sorry you are feeling sick, but I'm glad you are not in a lot of pain


----------



## Megg33k

How are ya, Sis?


----------



## Amos2009

Still nauseas with sore boobs, but still panicking :) How are you??


----------



## VGibs

Megg33k said:


> Sassy_TTC said:
> 
> 
> Thanks for posting Megg, gives us girls hope that it will one day be our turn.xxx
> 
> There's always hope, sweetheart! :hugs:
> 
> 
> 
> VGibs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ttcstill said:
> 
> 
> Thank you all for your thoughts hugs and prayers.....
> 
> The doctor told me today that wehave to wait until the 15th of September to resume sexual activity and she wants me to avoid getting pregnant until November at the earliest in order to give my body time to go back to normal and reduce the risk of yet another MC.
> 
> Bizy...... I am dorry you are having such a rough time..... :hugs:
> 
> 
> Has anyone else had multiple MC's and had a successful afterwards?
> 
> I swear I will try til my body refuses to take it anymore...... my dear husband deserves a child of his own and it will kill me if I am not able to give that to him.........:shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> I myself have had 4 MC's in total. I am now 19 weeks and have one 7 year old. I lost one at 8 weeks, one at 18 weeks, one at 4.5 weeks and one at 16 weeks. I am farther now then IO have been with any other pregnancy save my daughter. I also had uterine trauma though which was associated with one of my losses.Click to expand...
> 
> Why do I only have 1 loss down by your name? I feel awful about that now! I'm so sorry! I'll get it changed. How do you want them noted? Do you consider the 18w and 16w losses stillbirths or MC's? I don't want to screw it up. :hugs:Click to expand...

Well it wasn't really common knowledge...but if it makes someone else feel better...well it's worth the share. I count them as one MC and one stillbirth because they let me see him that time :(


----------



## padbrat

Hey girls!
How are we all?
Bizy am soooo hoping that this is a little low before those HCG levels go rocketing... got everything crossed for ya.

Amos hunny... you don't need me to cross anything for you cos all will be well this time... I feel it!

Meggy moo... good decision on the job front.. priorties are right!

Dawny so hope everything settles down for you and a H&H 9 months for you.

Well I had my second appt at the RMC and what a waste of time it was! Was told all my tests were clear (apart from my translocation), my ultra sounds showed my uterous flops forward, but apparently that isn't a problem and all is well... he said my m/cs were bad luck and that we have nothing to worry about... he started saying IVF was not a good idea (errrr never considered it for us yet anyway) and then half way through the conv said IVF might be a good idea cos of the translocation, but that I would have to go private.

I asked about clomid and he said that only IVF clinic can give it out now because GPs in the past had given it out like smarties... he then went on to tell me about all of the health risks with clomid and how some of them are 'life threatening'.....

Aparently I have to go back to my GP for an dye and x ray and hubby has to have a sperm count and he expects me to be pregnant by Spring next year..... 

WTF??????? It took me 6 years for preg no1, then 6 months for no 2 then 3 years for no 3!!!!!

Sooooooo angry... totally can't be bothered with all this anymore!


----------



## Megg33k

Amos2009 said:


> Still nauseas with sore boobs, but still panicking :) How are you??

Uhm... no nausea or sore boobs... but panicking about my injects a little bit. And then my cousin tells me tonight "You know that can make you produce more eggs, right? Hmm... Triplets! Good luck with that! :)" I could have hit her if she wasn't 4 hours away! LOL



VGibs said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sassy_TTC said:
> 
> 
> Thanks for posting Megg, gives us girls hope that it will one day be our turn.xxx
> 
> There's always hope, sweetheart! :hugs:
> 
> 
> 
> VGibs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ttcstill said:
> 
> 
> Thank you all for your thoughts hugs and prayers.....
> 
> The doctor told me today that wehave to wait until the 15th of September to resume sexual activity and she wants me to avoid getting pregnant until November at the earliest in order to give my body time to go back to normal and reduce the risk of yet another MC.
> 
> Bizy...... I am dorry you are having such a rough time..... :hugs:
> 
> 
> Has anyone else had multiple MC's and had a successful afterwards?
> 
> I swear I will try til my body refuses to take it anymore...... my dear husband deserves a child of his own and it will kill me if I am not able to give that to him.........:shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> I myself have had 4 MC's in total. I am now 19 weeks and have one 7 year old. I lost one at 8 weeks, one at 18 weeks, one at 4.5 weeks and one at 16 weeks. I am farther now then IO have been with any other pregnancy save my daughter. I also had uterine trauma though which was associated with one of my losses.Click to expand...
> 
> Why do I only have 1 loss down by your name? I feel awful about that now! I'm so sorry! I'll get it changed. How do you want them noted? Do you consider the 18w and 16w losses stillbirths or MC's? I don't want to screw it up. :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Well it wasn't really common knowledge...but if it makes someone else feel better...well it's worth the share. I count them as one MC and one stillbirth because they let me see him that time :(Click to expand...

:hugs:



padbrat said:


> Hey girls!
> How are we all?
> Bizy am soooo hoping that this is a little low before those HCG levels go rocketing... got everything crossed for ya.
> 
> Amos hunny... you don't need me to cross anything for you cos all will be well this time... I feel it!
> 
> Meggy moo... good decision on the job front.. priorties are right!
> 
> Dawny so hope everything settles down for you and a H&H 9 months for you.
> 
> Well I had my second appt at the RMC and what a waste of time it was! Was told all my tests were clear (apart from my translocation), my ultra sounds showed my uterous flops forward, but apparently that isn't a problem and all is well... he said my m/cs were bad luck and that we have nothing to worry about... he started saying IVF was not a good idea (errrr never considered it for us yet anyway) and then half way through the conv said IVF might be a good idea cos of the translocation, but that I would have to go private.
> 
> I asked about clomid and he said that only IVF clinic can give it out now because GPs in the past had given it out like smarties... he then went on to tell me about all of the health risks with clomid and how some of them are 'life threatening'.....
> 
> Aparently I have to go back to my GP for an dye and x ray and hubby has to have a sperm count and he expects me to be pregnant by Spring next year.....
> 
> WTF??????? It took me 6 years for preg no1, then 6 months for no 2 then 3 years for no 3!!!!!
> 
> Sooooooo angry... totally can't be bothered with all this anymore!

Bullshit!!! :hugs:

One last note--- What not to say: My neighbor's sister upon learning about my 2nd loss: "Well, everything happens for a reason... Even if we don't know the reason at the time, there's always a reason!"... *says the woman who got pregnant by accident and never suffered a loss to the woman who has been trying for 3.5 years and suffered TWO!* The only thing that made it tolerable was her brother standing behind her mouthing "BULLSHIT!" :rofl: I really wanted to hit her. No, I actually wanted to say that bit I bolded and then stab her and say it must have happened for a reason... but I didn't! :)


----------



## dawny690

Im not pregnant padbrat at least not that im aware of xxxx


----------



## LunaBean

Megg you should have slapped her, blamed it on ur hormones :rofl: I hate insensitive comments like the , even my OH said it last time, and almost got a slap!


----------



## Fairybabe

Oh Megg, another insensitive person strikes again! They really have NO IDEA.

Padbrat, any chance of a change of doc???? He sounds like a complete tosser. 

Just waiting to ovulate now. Hurry up eggs!!! 

Fairybabe xx


----------



## CJSG1977

Well I am having a whole load of fun with OPK's! I had the darkest positive today so I am now assuming that I had it wrong and I am in fact ov this weekend. DTD ALLLLLLL week so at least I have a good chance of catching eggy! Dear dear....not testing till 14th / 15th. Maybe even the 16th. At least I know for sure now. GL Fairybabe! FX'd for you.xx


----------



## Megg33k

LunaBean said:


> Megg you should have slapped her, blamed it on ur hormones :rofl: I hate insensitive comments like the , even my OH said it last time, and almost got a slap!

Well, your OH *SHOULD* have gotten a slap... She should know better! OMG! :hugs: I expect better out of her!

Waiting on my meds to get here!!! :yipee: Less than 12 hours (about 9-10 hours) before my 1st injection! NERVOUS!


----------



## reversal

good luck megg :hugs:


----------



## VGibs

Guess what ladies.....

I GOT ENGAGED TONIGHT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sequeena

Oh congratulations!!! :D


----------



## padbrat

Ohhh Dawnie... so sorry must have got my wires crossed...put it down to tiredness + stress+ anger at tosser consultant!! 

Virginia! Check you out!!! Fab news... piccy of ring pls!!!

Megg you are so right.... complete asses all of em!!!!!!! Grrrrrrrr makes me sooooo mad!

ps... you all knew I couldn't leave ya right? xx


----------



## padbrat

Ahhhh hurry up Fairy eggs .... and make em good and sticky!!!!!


----------



## Megg33k

VGibs said:


> Guess what ladies.....
> 
> I GOT ENGAGED TONIGHT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

CONGRATS! :hugs: Ring pic!!!



padbrat said:


> Ohhh Dawnie... so sorry must have got my wires crossed...put it down to tiredness + stress+ anger at tosser consultant!!
> 
> Virginia! Check you out!!! Fab news... piccy of ring pls!!!
> 
> Megg you are so right.... complete asses all of em!!!!!!! Grrrrrrrr makes me sooooo mad!
> 
> ps... you all knew I couldn't leave ya right? xx

Indeed! LOL I totally knew you couldn't leave!!!

AFM... 1st injection 4 hours ago... PAINLESS!!! :yipee: So worth it! I just hope it works!


----------



## Lawa

Morning ladies I am a bit fed up this morning. Af has finishe now so on the way towards ovulation an d do you know what I am dreading it. I hats the whole I am going to have symptoms for two f in week son I am pregnant and have another chemical. Or the whole let's go for hcgs your numbers rant doubling. Go for a scan I'm sorry their is nothing their and all the shit of the doctors. That's all my life has been. Why is it so difficult.

My friend said to me the other day your history it tragic you are the most fertile person I know


----------



## dawny690

Congrats viginia lets see the rock :D

Pad dont worry hun :hugs: no offence taken wish I was though xxxx


----------



## dawny690

:wohoo: Megg 1st day of IUI I really hope it works for you xxxx


----------



## dawny690

I wish everyone waiting was :bfp: sending everyone some special https://i43.tinypic.com/2wcr68h.gif and to everyone in limbo :hugs: and good luck xxxx


----------



## Vickieh1981

LunaBean said:


> Megg you should have slapped her, blamed it on ur hormones :rofl: I hate insensitive comments like the , even my OH said it last time, and almost got a slap!

It must hurt a lot from your OH. One of the Mums at the school said it was probably for the best that I lost Isabella. We were never given a reason why she just died but this woman said "there was probably something wrong with her and you wouldn't have wanted a disabled one would you".

Some people are just idiots.


----------



## hellbaby

Lawa said:


> Morning ladies I am a bit fed up this morning. Af has finishe now so on the way towards ovulation an d do you know what I am dreading it. I hats the whole I am going to have symptoms for two f in week son I am pregnant and have another chemical. Or the whole let's go for hcgs your numbers rant doubling. Go for a scan I'm sorry their is nothing their and all the shit of the doctors. That's all my life has been. Why is it so difficult.
> 
> My friend said to me the other day your history it tragic you are the most fertile person I know

O honey I know exactly how u feel, I've had chemicals one after the other for the past 4 months, it's soul destroying I know.
Actually got another bfp yesterday and really want to get excited but just daren't.
We'll get there one day xx

:dust:


----------



## CJSG1977

Congratulations Vgib!!!

Lawa, sorry you are under this stress! I totally relate to that even down to the doctors. I mc angel number 6 last month, but I decided that I would carry on the fight and try this month if I ov, which I have  But I am scared of going through the whole thing, symptom spotting, bfp, then negative or low bloods resulting in another mc. The things we do to get the bundle of joy that we get to know!

I hope everyone is doing ok. We're into september now so lets bring on some more :bfp: 's!!!! :dust:


----------



## Lucy1973

:bfp: just now...oh my god, hope this one sticks!!!!


----------



## roonsma

Congrats Vgibs!! :happydance:

Congrats Lucy, good luck Hun!! :happydance:


----------



## CJSG1977

Lucy1973 said:


> :bfp: just now...oh my god, hope this one sticks!!!!

WOOOOOOOHOOOOOOOO!!!!! I'm so pleased for you hun!!! I am hoping and praying for you that this little bean sticks!!!! I relate to your story soooo much!! :hugs:


----------



## Lucy1973

Thanks! Hope you get your eggy this cycle! :hugs::hugs::hugs: Sticky one for you!!! :flower:


----------



## Megg33k

Congrats, Lucy!!! :hugs:


----------



## Lucy1973

Thanks Megg, good luck on your adventure, hope you get your BFP soon!! :hugs:


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Congrats Lucy.xxx


----------



## Amos2009

OMG!! Congrats Lucy!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

Virginia- show us the rock!! :thumbup:

Lawa- :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: Been there...know how you feel 

Vickie- I have said it before and I will say it again. People are idiots. 

Sis- OMG- How exciting!!!!!! So glad they were painless :hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

Amos2009 said:


> OMG!! Congrats Lucy!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> Virginia- show us the rock!! :thumbup:
> 
> Lawa- :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: Been there...know how you feel
> 
> Vickie- I have said it before and I will say it again. People are idiots.
> 
> Sis- OMG- How exciting!!!!!! So glad they were painless :hugs:

How are you feeling? How's my lil niece/nephew? When do you see him/her again?


----------



## babywanted73

Its been so long since I have been in here... I see Amos and Deb have buns in the oven. Congrats ladies.

Congrats to all the others I have missed.


----------



## Amos2009

Megg33k said:


> Amos2009 said:
> 
> 
> OMG!! Congrats Lucy!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> Virginia- show us the rock!! :thumbup:
> 
> Lawa- :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: Been there...know how you feel
> 
> Vickie- I have said it before and I will say it again. People are idiots.
> 
> Sis- OMG- How exciting!!!!!! So glad they were painless :hugs:
> 
> How are you feeling? How's my lil niece/nephew? When do you see him/her again?Click to expand...

I'm feeling ok. Have myself convinced the nausea and sore boobs are only from the progesterone and that when I go for my ultrasound Thursday it will be bad news :( I don't have anymore bleeding, but I don't have any pulling or evidence that the baby is growing. Basically, I'm convinced it's going wrong again. 
Sorry for the rant....just feeling down :cry:


----------



## doddy0402

congrats lucy!x


----------



## BizyBee

Glad to see some more bfp's. Congrats ladies!

Thinking of you all ladies! xx


----------



## Megg33k

Amos2009 said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amos2009 said:
> 
> 
> OMG!! Congrats Lucy!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> Virginia- show us the rock!! :thumbup:
> 
> Lawa- :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: Been there...know how you feel
> 
> Vickie- I have said it before and I will say it again. People are idiots.
> 
> Sis- OMG- How exciting!!!!!! So glad they were painless :hugs:
> 
> How are you feeling? How's my lil niece/nephew? When do you see him/her again?Click to expand...
> 
> I'm feeling ok. Have myself convinced the nausea and sore boobs are only from the progesterone and that when I go for my ultrasound Thursday it will be bad news :( I don't have anymore bleeding, but I don't have any pulling or evidence that the baby is growing. Basically, I'm convinced it's going wrong again.
> Sorry for the rant....just feeling down :cry:Click to expand...

You'll have to excuse me for thinking you're crazy! I'm sure everything is perfect! But, you feel whatever you need to until Thursday! I'll hold out hope for you! :)


----------



## Amos2009

Well, you already know I'm crazy....so no big news there LOL


----------



## Fairybabe

VGibs! Congrats on your engagement! THat's very exciting! Are you planning on a long engagement? I just got married back in July! Love weddings!!

Lucy, a happy and healthy 9 months to you! Let's hope for a lovely sticky bean.

Megg, yay for starting the injections!! And bonus that they don't hurt! 

Still waiting for the eggy here...

Fairybabe xx


----------



## VGibs

Fairybabe said:


> VGibs! Congrats on your engagement! THat's very exciting! Are you planning on a long engagement? I just got married back in July! Love weddings!!

Well I am thinking september 2012 but we have this baby to have and then we are building a house next summer so we have a lot on our plates! Plus I wanna loose some of this canadian bacon haha So the longer the better!


----------



## VGibs

Amos2009 said:


> Well, you already know I'm crazy....so no big news there LOL

I cant believe you are almost 8 weeks already! When that ticker hits 9....well wowee we are all gonna hit the roof! haha


----------



## debgreasby

Congrats Lucy x


----------



## Amos2009

VGibs said:


> Amos2009 said:
> 
> 
> Well, you already know I'm crazy....so no big news there LOL
> 
> I cant believe you are almost 8 weeks already! When that ticker hits 9....well wowee we are all gonna hit the roof! hahaClick to expand...

Love your positivity! Pass me some! And the canadian bacon comment made me cackle out loud!!!


----------



## dawny690

Congrats lucy x


----------



## impatient1

Congrats on the new bfps!

Congrats on your engagement VGibs!


----------



## BizyBee

Ooh, how'd I miss the engagement? Congrats vgibs! Ring pics???


----------



## groovygrl

:flower: g'day ladies!

yesterday was fathers day here and I bought DH a bottle of scotch and a massive toblerone chocolate bar from our cat Figaro. Always pictured it a little different :wacko:

Anyhoo... Amos, thank you for the hope deposit! You're soooo groovy! Praying and sending lots of healthy sticky stay-put vibes for you and bub. i'm sorry i agree with megg, about being a little koo koo (can't say i blame you though) I think sore boobs and nausea are fantastic signs to be encouraged by. Thurs. can't come soon enough for you I bet. How's the new job? They being cool about Dr. appointments? they know about preg. yet?

Megg, I think it's fantastic that you gave the job a miss this time around. Sooo excited about your upcoming IUI. Thanks for sharing the journey with us and as always...keeping it real.

Congrats on your engagement and pg Vgibs! I left Canada for NZ 5 years ago and I still hanging onto the bacon, I guess now it's more about lamb chops! HA :rofl:

Congrats on pg. Deb greasby! :happydance:

Bizy - I am praying for your preg. hope you get to exhale a big breath of relief this week. Hope you had some fun at the wedding you attended this week-end.

AFM - I got a letter from my FS stating that although my AMH test sucked there'w no reason to believe that I won't still conceive naturally or assisted. Why bother running the poo test? It really spun me out! I' m waiting for lap surgery/dye studies, then onto IUI. I did something silly and experimented with prog. cream. I started on CD 16 and still waiting for AF now on CD 36. (Always a 27 - 29 day cycle and spot on 14 day luteal phase in the past) Defo. not pg. POAS several times and can't even imagine up another pink line so...now i am slowly weaning myself off the cream. 

Have a special week everyone! xo


----------



## tryforbaby2

Yay!!!! Congrats Lucy! :flow:


----------



## Megg33k

groovygrl said:


> :flower: g'day ladies!
> 
> yesterday was fathers day here and I bought DH a bottle of scotch and a massive toblerone chocolate bar from our cat Figaro. Always pictured it a little different :wacko:
> 
> Anyhoo... Amos, thank you for the hope deposit! You're soooo groovy! Praying and sending lots of healthy sticky stay-put vibes for you and bub. i'm sorry i agree with megg, about being a little koo koo (can't say i blame you though) I think sore boobs and nausea are fantastic signs to be encouraged by. Thurs. can't come soon enough for you I bet. How's the new job? They being cool about Dr. appointments? they know about preg. yet?
> 
> Megg, I think it's fantastic that you gave the job a miss this time around. Sooo excited about your upcoming IUI. Thanks for sharing the journey with us and as always...keeping it real.
> 
> Congrats on your engagement and pg Vgibs! I left Canada for NZ 5 years ago and I still hanging onto the bacon, I guess now it's more about lamb chops! HA :rofl:
> 
> Congrats on pg. Deb greasby! :happydance:
> 
> Bizy - I am praying for your preg. hope you get to exhale a big breath of relief this week. Hope you had some fun at the wedding you attended this week-end.
> 
> AFM - I got a letter from my FS stating that although my AMH test sucked there'w no reason to believe that I won't still conceive naturally or assisted. Why bother running the poo test? It really spun me out! I' m waiting for lap surgery/dye studies, then onto IUI. I did something silly and experimented with prog. cream. I started on CD 16 and still waiting for AF now on CD 36. (Always a 27 - 29 day cycle and spot on 14 day luteal phase in the past) Defo. not pg. POAS several times and can't even imagine up another pink line so...now i am slowly weaning myself off the cream.
> 
> Have a special week everyone! xo

Weaning yourself off the cream could prevent a bleed! You need to stop taking it all at once to initiate the bleed! :hugs: Good luck with the tests and IUI!


----------



## Tigerlilies

Lucy1973 said:


> :bfp: just now...oh my god, hope this one sticks!!!!

I just knew this was going to be your month!!!! Congratulations Lucy!!!! :happydance:


----------



## doddy0402

I am gutted! Just found out that one of my best friends is pregnant.

Since the mc in sept last year, my closest friend in work got pregnant, and had a lovely little girl a couple of weeks ago, my sons best friends mum, is now 34 weeks, my sister (who never wanted another child) is now 16 weeks and now my best friend is 10 weeks.

I knew she was going to announce this soon simply because she was the only other person that i was dreading to hear was having a baby.

I feel so horrible for feeling that, but I really really want my baby. why cant my body let me have what I want for a change?:cry:

selfish post over!x


----------



## Megg33k

Aww, doddy! :hugs: I'm sorry, honey!


----------



## dawny690

:hugs: doddy xxxx


----------



## ttcstill

congrats to all the bfp's and thank you to all the ladies who have shared their stories....... I have to wait til November to try but I am sure I will be blessed!


----------



## Lucy1973

I am so sorry doddy, It's hard isn't it? My friend is 21 weeks now and I was supposed to be 2 weeks behind her, also my sister has had 2 children before me, she is younger, as have a whole assortment of friends, and everyone at work is pregnant, I saw a big bump yesterday. I am happy I am preg, but part of me is wondering how long this one will last? :wacko::hugs: I wish I could have the innocent happiness of a pregnancy like most people do.


----------



## foxforce

Lucy1973 said:


> I am so sorry doddy, It's hard isn't it? My friend is 21 weeks now and I was supposed to be 2 weeks behind her, also my sister has had 2 children before me, she is younger, as have a whole assortment of friends, and everyone at work is pregnant, I saw a big bump yesterday. I am happy I am preg, but part of me is wondering how long this one will last? :wacko::hugs: I wish I could have the innocent happiness of a pregnancy like most people do.

Congratulations Lucy! :happydance: :dance: :yipee:

I've not been on a few days so came back to see your good news! Hope you have a h&h 9mths :hugs: :hugs:

Try relax hun I know it will be quite stressful but hopefully this is your time :flower:


----------



## Fairybabe

Aw, Doddy, yep, pregnancies and babies are EVERYWHERE and it's soooo hard. I was saying this to someone i know just last week and she said a thing that made sense to me. She said to me not to mentally separate myself from pregnant women and mums, as she felt if i did put up that mental barrier that i was somehow different, or not the same or part of them, then it would be like telling my body subconsciously that i wasn't going to be a mum and my body might just listen. It helped me to try and look on them all a bit more positively. You can sack it off as a trite load of wotsit if you want, but if it helps, then go for it! So now i am trying to see me as part of the same "gang" as all these women, but just at different stages. Hell, if nothing else, just trying to make myself think that way is distracting me from the misery! 

Fairybabe xx


----------



## doddy0402

aw, thanks girls! :hugs: I am feeling a little better this morning, I think it was just the shock of finding out and that every woman who is close to me (except my mum!!!) are all going to have their babies around me but I wont have mine...
my last edd is coming up on the 16th and I think I'm just a bit over sensitive at the min!x


----------



## padbrat

Amos chick... stop that thinking bad stuff Immeadiatly!!!! Otherwise I will be forced to fly to Alabama and give you a huge hug... and you don't want that I can tell you!!! I won't be online after today cos of my damn move... but I don't want ya to think I am not thinking of you...

Meggy Moo.... hooray for IUI... my best friend concieved her son with that and now he is 18 months old!!

Bizy... what is the news with you hun?... 

Huge Gratz to all new BFPS!!!


----------



## ttcstill

doddy0402 said:


> aw, thanks girls! :hugs: I am feeling a little better this morning, I think it was just the shock of finding out and that every woman who is close to me (except my mum!!!) are all going to have their babies around me but I wont have mine...
> my last edd is coming up on the 16th and I think I'm just a bit over sensitive at the min!x

I can completely relate..... I was due Feb 10 my best friend is due Feb2 my cousin is due Jan 23 my other friend is due Mar 1 ........ And all I have are the memories and what if's....... I am thinking about going against doctors orders and trying right away but I am so afraid that she might be right about it making me a higher risk for another loss.........:shrug:


----------



## Fairybabe

TTCstill, it's so hard to know what to do isn't it? It seems diff docs say diff things to people... i was told wait for one period then ttc, she didn't say it was for any health reason, and i got the impression it was so any pregnancy could be accurately dated. Other girls i talk to on BnB say their docs say to get ttc as soon as they feel ready to, even if that's before a first AF. And i have heard of a number of women getting preggers and having perfectly fine healthy pregs and babies who conceive immmediately, before a period. AGH!!! Oh for some consistency!!!

Still waiting to Ov. 24 days since start of mc. YAWN.

Fairy xx


----------



## ttcstill

I think I will start charting again tomorrow and just get busy trying....... I want to give my husband a child of his own before it is a health risk for me and I am already 34


----------



## Fairybabe

I'm already 34 too!!! Yep, am using opks and we are certainly not preventing! Am sooo conscious of the age thing. Good luck to you TTCstill! Fairy xx


----------



## Megg33k

Thank you, Padbrat! :hugs: Have a safe move!!!


----------



## CJSG1977

Hey girls, its aweful seeing people down. This is so crappy isnt it. And to join the clan I am mega confused cause I did ov (first month after mc) but I cant pinpoint when because my opks were coming up since last monday. They got darker until saturday! Then negative sunday and monday. BD on all the right days. Today I have had a temp dip along with some sharp stabbing pains in right side, and slight burning sensation across abdomen. My temp has been around 98.6-98.9 and today its 98.1. Is it possible I am implanting? When I have been pregnant before my temp dip has always been around 4-5 days before af at the earliest.

Oh and I am coming up 33 on the 17th...my husband is a lot younger than me and I want more than anything to be able to give him children.

:hugs: to everyone


----------



## doddy0402

ttcstill said:


> doddy0402 said:
> 
> 
> aw, thanks girls! :hugs: I am feeling a little better this morning, I think it was just the shock of finding out and that every woman who is close to me (except my mum!!!) are all going to have their babies around me but I wont have mine...
> my last edd is coming up on the 16th and I think I'm just a bit over sensitive at the min!x
> 
> I can completely relate..... I was due Feb 10 my best friend is due Feb2 my cousin is due Jan 23 my other friend is due Mar 1 ........ And all I have are the memories and what if's....... I am thinking about going against doctors orders and trying right away but I am so afraid that she might be right about it making me a higher risk for another loss.........:shrug:Click to expand...

Aw...I dnt know hun! At the end of the day you need to do what your heart tells you to. :hugs:


----------



## BizyBee

Hi girls, hope all is well. I miss you! xo
Sorry I've sort of been MIA. I was preparing for my first day of school (which went well) and trying to keep my mind off of things. 

Here's my update. I copied from my journal...

I am anxiously awaiting tomorrow morning. OH is going with me, thankfully. I decided to test just to see what my line was like and rule out a chemical. It was much darker than the control, so I know my level has gone up. Just not sure by how much. I am praying they see something in my uterus, not my tube. Obviously, if it's in my tube I will have to get it taken care of. If there's a sac in my uterus though, I am going to push to continue taking meds and see what happens. I know chances are slim if my hcg is still rising so slowly, but I don't want to give up just yet. There's a chance, however small, that things may turn out ok. The scary part will be if they don't see anything (which is likely, as it will still be early - 5w2d - and hcg typically has to be between 1,000-2,000 to show up on ultrasound). Then, I'm not sure what they'll say. There's a chance it could be in my tube and they can't see it yet. If I push to continue meds and I wait too long, I may have it rupture. I guess we'll see what happens tomorrow. I am praying and hoping, but remaining realistic. I need a miracle. [-o&lt;
 



Attached Files:







IMG_6394small.jpg
File size: 13.7 KB
Views: 2


----------



## CJSG1977

BizyBee said:


> Hi girls, hope all is well. I miss you! xo
> Sorry I've sort of been MIA. I was preparing for my first day of school (which went well) and trying to keep my mind off of things.
> 
> Here's my update. I copied from my journal...
> 
> I am anxiously awaiting tomorrow morning. OH is going with me, thankfully. I decided to test just to see what my line was like and rule out a chemical. It was much darker than the control, so I know my level has gone up. Just not sure by how much. I am praying they see something in my uterus, not my tube. Obviously, if it's in my tube I will have to get it taken care of. If there's a sac in my uterus though, I am going to push to continue taking meds and see what happens. I know chances are slim if my hcg is still rising so slowly, but I don't want to give up just yet. There's a chance, however small, that things may turn out ok. The scary part will be if they don't see anything (which is likely, as it will still be early - 5w2d - and hcg typically has to be between 1,000-2,000 to show up on ultrasound). Then, I'm not sure what they'll say. There's a chance it could be in my tube and they can't see it yet. If I push to continue meds and I wait too long, I may have it rupture. I guess we'll see what happens tomorrow. I am praying and hoping, but remaining realistic. I need a miracle. [-o&lt;


Ah bless you hunni :hugs: I'm thinking of you! A few girls have doc / hos appointments tomorrow. I really hope it goes ok and it isnt a pregnancy that wont be able to continue.

Please let us know how you get on! I am doing my pub licence tomorrow with dh but will check in later tomorrow.

Miracles do happen...and maybe you dont need a miracle. Maybe you have it already ;-)


----------



## selina3127

good luck for today bizy keeping my fingers crossed all day for you xxx


----------



## debgreasby

Hang in there Bizy xxx


----------



## tryforbaby2

Hang in there Bizy!!!

Ugh....First cycle trying after MC and the wicked witch stopped by to greet me last night while I slept. 

Onto the next cycle.


----------



## Fairybabe

Tryforbaby2 sorry the stupid witch showed. Fingers crossed this month will be your month!

Bizy....hoping and praying for you. 

Fairyxx


----------



## Dazed

Good luck Bizy! I'm routing for ya!


----------



## Megg33k

Jan gave me the go-ahead to update since she has to go to work.

Text #1: So far things look ok! I have a tiny sac in my uterus, which is often difficult to see this early. There's still a chance that the other could be in my tube, but the prognosis is much better. I have to wait for my blood work to see if m levels went up. FX!

[I was all excited and asked when she'd know more.]

Text #2: I know. So happy. Will get blood results later. Have another scan next week. Do have signs of OHSS (fluid, large ovaries) which make it difficult to see ectopic. Just praying that's not that case!

Text #3: Glad I wore my "expect miracles" bracelet! :)


----------



## CJSG1977

Thats wonderful news Megg!!!!! I am so happy for her. Lets hope the good news keeps coming for her and everyone else. :dust:


----------



## Fairybabe

Looking good Bizy! Hope the bloods come back with lots of lovely HCG. Fairy xx


----------



## dawny690

Glad things are looking good Jen. Send her our love and luck please Megg xxxx


----------



## Megg33k

Indeed!


----------



## BizyBee

Thanks girls. You are all so wonderful, I am getting teary. :hugs:

I got my beta and I am floored! Last week it was Mon:145, Wed:165, Thurs:171 (a great start but extremely slow rise, warned of possible ectopic). Today it was 1290!!! :dance:
My Dr. is pleased. I am still going to be a little cautious cause it's hard to accept it after going through this before, but I am staying positive and hoping for the best. I will have another scan next week and can't wait to see the progress. It has been quite a day for OH and I! :cloud9:

Thanks Megg for updating! You're the best. xo


----------



## dawny690

:yipee: Jen so pleased thats a mega jump maybe bean(s) were just making sure their home for the next 8+ mths is ultra comfy and had interier designers in :rofl: xxxx


----------



## ttcstill

BizyBee said:


> Thanks girls. You are all so wonderful, I am getting teary. :hugs:
> 
> I got my beta and I am floored! Last week it was Mon:145, Wed:165, Thurs:171 (a great start but extremely slow rise, warned of possible ectopic). Today it was 1290!!! :dance:
> My Dr. is pleased. I am still going to be a little cautious cause it's hard to accept it after going through this before, but I am staying positive and hoping for the best. I will have another scan next week and can't wait to see the progress. It has been quite a day for OH and I! :cloud9:
> 
> Thanks Megg for updating! You're the best. xo

That is awesome news......... I am soooo happy for you!

I have decided that I am going to start charting tomorrow and get busy trying to get pregnant I am very scared but I want a bundle of Joy so bad!


----------



## Amos2009

Jen!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: Grow that little fighter!!!


----------



## dawny690

Amos :yipee: Happy 8wks hun xxxx


----------



## BizyBee

Love the designers comment dawny. 

Ttcstill, good luck with charting. xx

Amos, congrats on 8 weeks.


----------



## puppymom32

Amos 8 weeks!!! Yay that awesome.

Bizy so happy for you!!!


----------



## dawny690

Thought you might like that hun :winkwink: bubba(s) must have excellent taste like their mum xxxx


----------



## Megg33k

Good luck, ttcstill! Loads of dust!!! :hugs:

Congrats again, Jen! :yipee:

Happy 8 Weeks, Sis! :wohoo:


----------



## Amos2009

Thanks....I have another scan tomorrow. Sis- I won't even say what you know I want to, so, hopefully I will update with some good news tomorrow.


----------



## Megg33k

I know! I can't wait to get your txt! I'll be sending you mine full of nonsense follicle info when I know... and you'll probably be heading into yours when I'm leaving mine! I wish you all the luck in the world! :hugs:


----------



## BizyBee

Good luck with your scan Amos and follie scan Megg. Hope they are looking good.


----------



## Megg33k

Thanks, Jen! :hugs:


----------



## Amos2009

Megg33k said:


> I know! I can't wait to get your txt! I'll be sending you mine full of nonsense follicle info when I know... and you'll probably be heading into yours when I'm leaving mine! I wish you all the luck in the world! :hugs:

It's not going to be nonsense follicle info- it's baby info!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tigerlilies

BizyBee said:


> Thanks girls. You are all so wonderful, I am getting teary. :hugs:
> 
> I got my beta and I am floored! Last week it was Mon:145, Wed:165, Thurs:171 (a great start but extremely slow rise, warned of possible ectopic). Today it was 1290!!! :dance:
> My Dr. is pleased. I am still going to be a little cautious cause it's hard to accept it after going through this before, but I am staying positive and hoping for the best. I will have another scan next week and can't wait to see the progress. It has been quite a day for OH and I! :cloud9:
> 
> Thanks Megg for updating! You're the best. xo

Congratulations!!!! :wohoo: That is so wonderful!!!


----------



## tryforbaby2

Congratulations bizybee! Thats is awesome news!!!! :dance:


----------



## Megg33k

Amos2009 said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> I know! I can't wait to get your txt! I'll be sending you mine full of nonsense follicle info when I know... and you'll probably be heading into yours when I'm leaving mine! I wish you all the luck in the world! :hugs:
> 
> It's not going to be nonsense follicle info- it's baby info!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Click to expand...

Oh no... Its nonsense follicle info! LOL I'll be like... I have x # of follies on the right measuring a, b, and c mm's! And, I have y # of follies on the left measuring d, e, and f mm's! I wish it was baby info! I hope that's how it ends eventually! YOU will be the one with BABY info! Mine is all about eggs!


----------



## Fairybabe

Bizy that's soooo exciting!! Now i really am looking fwd to those next pics!!
Amos, 8 weeks!! Yay! 
Stay in there sticky beans!!
Megg, good luck with the follicle scan! Hope there are lots of ripe ones ready to become beautiful babies. 
TTCstill, good luck with the charting! Don't know if you've done it before or not, but if not, Tony Weschler's Taking Charge of Your Own Fertility is excellent.

AFM, finally showing signs of the big O!!! (Day 26)Yay! Sorry for TMI but CP is finally high, got a more hopeful looking OPK (expect it to go posiitve today) and so me and DH are very busy!! Praying for a sticky bean...

Fairybabe xx


----------



## tinybutterfly

ooh *BB*, sooo happy to read this update from you!


----------



## dawny690

Megg eggs lead to babies so its important info :hugs: xxxx


----------



## CJSG1977

Bizy that is just the best news!!! I am so happy for you. A really good jump in figures. They keep going like that and it will be awesome!!!!!!

Lots and lots of sticky beans!!!!! FX'd for everyone! :dust:


----------



## Vickieh1981

Bizy that's excellent news.


----------



## Megg33k

Thanks girls.. Nervous!!!

Glad you're showing signs of O, FB!


----------



## selina3127

yeah bizy thats great news, congratulations xxx

8 weeks amos thats also great news xxx

and good luck megg xxx


----------



## tinybutterfly

i'm 115!!!!!!!!!!!! aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah *insanely happy*


----------



## TripleB

AWESOME NEWS TB! xxx


----------



## dawny690

:yipee: TB :dance:


----------



## puppymom32

Yay TB so excited for you!!!!


----------



## dawny690

Im tentavily (sp) #116 :dance:


----------



## roonsma

Bizy that is an excellent rise hun, best of luck to you sweets x:happydance:

Amos, 8 WEEKS!! Good luck for scan later, if i can i'll log in before bed x:hugs:

Megg hoping you've got lots of lovely eggy info to tell us soon! x:happydance:

And again to TB and Dawny, i'm over the moon for you girls!! x:happydance:


----------



## debgreasby

:happydance: TB, Bizy & Dawny x


----------



## VGibs

Wowzers! Seems like BFP's are flyng around like bee's on a honey comb these days! haha


----------



## Megg33k

OMG! I'm so happy for you both, Tibs and Dawn!!! :hugs:

AFM...

:yipee: :yipee: :yipee: :yipee: :yipee:

2 x 13mm & 2 x 14mm on my right ovary... 2 x 13mm on my left ovary (maybe more, couldn't see it well)... 

2 more injections (tonight and tomorrow), trigger at midnight Saturday night, and IUI 10am Mon morning!!!

:wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo:


----------



## Fairybabe

Congrats TB and Dawny!!!!! Sticky beans for you and a happy and healthy 9mo! 

Fairybabexx


----------



## Vickieh1981

So glad to see the number went up by 2 since this afternoon.

Great news for you too Megg.


----------



## puppymom32

yay Megg that awesome I'm totally predicting twins.


----------



## Lucy1973

Dawn and Tiny :yipee::yipee::yipee::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:fantastic news!


----------



## VGibs

Well here it is ladies! Crappy pic I know but its the best my phone can muster!


----------



## Amos2009

Tiny and Dawny :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
Congrats!!!

Sis- I am just so impatient for you------come on follies and all that good stuff- Megg needs to be UP THE DUFF!!!!!!

Oh- in other related news- we still have a heartbeat and it's even stronger- 164!!!!!


----------



## Amos2009

Virginia- beautiful ring!!! He did good!!! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## puppymom32

Yay Amos that is awesome!!! Such a good day full of lots of good news!!!


----------



## tinybutterfly

VGibs, pretty ring!!!!!!! he did well idd!

great hb Amos!


----------



## Amos2009

Thanks Amy. How are you? Still playing softball??


----------



## Sparkly

:happydance: There is so much positive news in this thread lately, it's fantastic. What a brill day... we have shiny sparklers, bfp's in abundance, and Meg cracking out the eggies like she's a chicken :rofl: i can't help but notice that your IUI is on the 13th Sept btw...isn't that the day you were predicted a BFP???????:flower:

AFM - I'm finally back to ttc...and have decided I WILL be getting a BFP this cycle....I demand it of my body....are you listening body?? prepare for a baby please...thank you!!!!


----------



## dawny690

Thanks girls :hugs: just hope its still there when I go doctors next week :hugs:

Viginia nice rock the boy did good :D

xxxx


----------



## Fairybabe

VGibs! Love the ring! He has taste!

Megg, that's a good half dozen eggies!! I predict twins too! Go go go!

Amos!!! Fantastic re the hb. 

Yay for good days on here!

Fairy xx


----------



## dawny690

Amos fab news btw :hugs: xxxx


----------



## BizyBee

Yay, congrats Tiny and Dawny. :dance:

Megg, that's great news!!!

Amos, yay for a strong hb. 

Sparkly, great pma. Fx for you. 

Fairy, hope you caught that egg!

Virginia, love the ring.


----------



## puppymom32

Amos2009 said:


> Thanks Amy. How are you? Still playing softball??

I'm good babes leaving for Michigan tomorrow morning for a nice long relaxing weekend with my hubby on the lake!!! Yep still playing but not as much Wed nights are over with so just playing Mon and Sundays now. I play in a fall league too so it wont be over for a while.


----------



## Amos2009

Ooh...a weekend on the lake. That sounds so nice!! I miss playing softball so much. It's tough to find girls down here to play!


----------



## tryforbaby2

Holy Canoli! Look at all these Bfp's flying around in here!!! Congratulations Ladies!!!

:flow: to all!


----------



## Megg33k

I know I've already said it, Sis... but WAHOO!!! CONGRATS AGAIN! :hugs:



Sparkly said:


> :happydance: There is so much positive news in this thread lately, it's fantastic. What a brill day... we have shiny sparklers, bfp's in abundance, and Meg cracking out the eggies like she's a chicken :rofl: i can't help but notice that your IUI is on the 13th Sept btw...isn't that the day you were predicted a BFP???????:flower:
> 
> AFM - I'm finally back to ttc...and have decided I WILL be getting a BFP this cycle....I demand it of my body....are you listening body?? prepare for a baby please...thank you!!!!

It is!!! :happydance:

I can't wait for your BFP! :hugs:


----------



## BizyBee

Amy, hope you have a lovely weekend at the lake.


----------



## Tulip

Wondeful news Megg, Jen, Kim and Dawny! What a great news day! Amos I'll catch up with you on Spring Bubs but YAY here too! xxx


----------



## Lucy1973

Fantastic news Amos, so pleased!!! :yipee::yipee::wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## SunShyn2205

Bizy & Amos I'm so happy for you !!! :happydance:

Megg- yay for IUI and lots of eggies!!!!

And cheers to all new BFP's!!! And sticky sticky baby dust to those ttc!! :hugs:

AFM, I'm doing well and the baby is doing awesome, but a few days ago the munchkin gave me a scare, I had some spotting and was in the hospital for 2 days.. But all is ok got a ultrasound and seen a healthy bouncy baby boy.. Dr. just ordered bed rest..and I haven't any spotting since!


----------



## Megg33k

Glad all is well, Sunshyn! BABY BOY! CONGRATS! :hugs:


----------



## CJSG1977

Ah what lovely news!!!! This thread really had a good day! Where was I LOL. Congrats to all the bfp's!!!! Keep them coming. VGibs...VERY beautiful ring! Megg, I'm sooooo pleased there are lots of healthy follies! Mmmmmm matybe twins there brewing LOL. FX'd for you! I apologise for anyone I may have forgotten... GL to all those testing soon. :hugs:

AFM symptoms were dull but yesterday that changed. After 2 days of 97.8, which was quite a dip my temp has gone up to 98.2 today. So relieved cause I thought my thyroid was playing up again. I have really uncomfortable stabbing pain in my right ovary area. Some dull low back pain. Really wanted kebab meat and chips last night...sober! Which I hate!!! The kebab I mean not the being sober bit :haha: And I wanted that last month when I got pregnant... Heightened smell and some really odd tastes in my mouth...bloody and earthy...making any sense???

I am looking forward to still getting loads of good news on this thread. FX'd for you all.x


----------



## Megg33k

Thank you! I'd love twins at this point! :)

I think it sounds promising, hun! Everything crossed... Well... Not EVERYTHING... Not until after Monday! LOL


----------



## Vickieh1981

VGibs said:


> View attachment 115078
> Well here it is ladies! Crappy pic I know but its the best my phone can muster!

Awww how lovely 



Amos2009 said:


> Tiny and Dawny :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> Congrats!!!
> 
> Sis- I am just so impatient for you------come on follies and all that good stuff- Megg needs to be UP THE DUFF!!!!!!
> 
> Oh- in other related news- we still have a heartbeat and it's even stronger- 164!!!!!

That's great news Amy. Will you stop giving up on this bubba now? (hehee I was just as bad lol)



SunShyn2205 said:


> Bizy & Amos I'm so happy for you !!! :happydance:
> 
> Megg- yay for IUI and lots of eggies!!!!
> 
> And cheers to all new BFP's!!! And sticky sticky baby dust to those ttc!! :hugs:
> 
> AFM, I'm doing well and the baby is doing awesome, but a few days ago the munchkin gave me a scare, I had some spotting and was in the hospital for 2 days.. But all is ok got a ultrasound and seen a healthy bouncy baby boy.. Dr. just ordered bed rest..and I haven't any spotting since!

Sorry you had a scare but I am glad things are all going well.



Megg33k said:


> Thank you! I'd love twins at this point! :)
> 
> I think it sounds promising, hun! Everything crossed... Well... Not EVERYTHING... Not until after Monday! LOL

I shall keep everything crossed for you then. xx


----------



## BizyBee

Sunshyn, congrats on a boy! Glad all is well.

Cjs, sounds good hun. Hope there's a bfp in a few days time!

Tulip, congrats on 30 weeks! 

Vickieh, congrats on 14 weeks!

How are you feeling Lucy?

Yay Megg, almost trigger time!


----------



## dawny690

Happy 14wks Vickie, 30wks Tulip and congrats on your baby boy sunshyn

AFM am so annoyed at myself for getting over excited yesterday, must have been a dud test and with fmu today test was :bfn: :cry: xxxx


----------



## Megg33k

BizyBee said:


> Sunshyn, congrats on a boy! Glad all is well.
> 
> Cjs, sounds good hun. Hope there's a bfp in a few days time!
> 
> Tulip, congrats on 30 weeks!
> 
> Vickieh, congrats on 14 weeks!
> 
> How are you feeling Lucy?
> 
> Yay Megg, almost trigger time!

I KNOW! :wacko: I'm nervous, because we have to do it at home!!! I hope we don't screw it up!!!



dawny690 said:


> Happy 14wks Vickie, 30wks Tulip and congrats on your baby boy sunshyn
> 
> AFM am so annoyed at myself for getting over excited yesterday, must have been a dud test and with fmu today test was :bfn: :cry: xxxx

Oh no! :hugs: Do you want me to take it down? Or...? :(


----------



## dawny690

Please Megg :hugs: thanks x


----------



## Megg33k

dawny690 said:


> Please Megg :hugs: thanks x

Okay... I hope it comes back forever really, really soon!!! :hugs:


----------



## roonsma

Dawny...:hugs: xx


----------



## roonsma

Nice results Megg! best of luck for Monday Hun xx

Hi to everyone. :flower::flower:

Nice to see sparkly about again! :happydance:


----------



## Megg33k

Thanks, hun! How're you and bump?


----------



## Lucy1973

Megg, how exciting! Triplets on board soon then lol :winkwink:

Bizy how you feeling....:flower:

Dawny sorry to hear that....:hugs:

I have increasing symptoms and am managing to be positive at the moment. 
:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Tigerlilies

:wohoo: Congratulations TB and Dawny!!!!! :happydance:

Wishing the best of luck to you Meggs!!!!! :flower:

Congratulations on the baby boy Sunshyn! Just keep taking it easy!

Lucy, symptoms already!?! That's a great sign!!!! 

:dust: for more :bfp:


----------



## Tulip

Oh Dawny I'm sorry sweetheart :hug:

Sunshyn, welcome to team BLUE! xx


----------



## Firedancer41

Wow, I popped in and found all SORTS of great news!!

Bizy, looking wonderful!!! And TB I am just THRILLED for ya!!!!

Megg, sounds like things are moving in just the direction they need to be for ya! I am looking out for your :bfp: in a couple of weeks!

Amos, looking good!! Happy 8 weeks!

Tulip, can't believe you are 30 weeks already...the home stretch! Hope you're feeling well.

Sorry for the lovely ladies who've faced losses and those who have not yet had their dreams realized...soon for you all!!!


----------



## Tigerlilies

dawny690 said:


> AFM am so annoyed at myself for getting over excited yesterday, must have been a dud test and with fmu today test was :bfn: :cry: xxxx

I'm sorry Dawny, I guess I wasn't fulling caught up on the postings when I posted my last one. Are you sure that your second test wasn't the dud? :hugs:


----------



## dawny690

Not sure :hugs: xxxx


----------



## Megg33k

Lucy1973 said:


> Megg, how exciting! Triplets on board soon then lol :winkwink:
> 
> Bizy how you feeling....:flower:
> 
> Dawny sorry to hear that....:hugs:
> 
> I have increasing symptoms and am managing to be positive at the moment.
> :hugs::hugs:

Ha! No one has offered me just one yet! LOL Perhaps I'll get heart so set on multiples that the universe will feel like 1 would be a disappointment and grant me that! I'm okay with that idea. The universe still gets to feel like it let me down, and I still get a baby! WIN/WIN! I've heard twins, trips, quints, and sextuplets... No one offers me quads either! Hmm...

I hate that my meds give me pregnancy symptoms... All the side effects are very similar to pregnancy... I'm guessing there's a good reason for that! But, its left me feeling a bit rough today! I'd prefer I was actually growing a baby before feeling like this rather than just an egg or half a dozen of them!


----------



## babywanted73

I hear ya Megg, I have been feeling pregnancy symptoms for two weeks. Even barfing and I just took a test and it was neg of course, but still made me sad.

Thinking about you.


----------



## Megg33k

babywanted73 said:


> I hear ya Megg, I have been feeling pregnancy symptoms for two weeks. Even barfing and I just took a test and it was neg of course, but still made me sad.
> 
> Thinking about you.

I guess I should feel lucky that I know mine are a side effect... but I also can't even hope its something better!

I hope you get a + one soon, sweetie! :hugs:


----------



## BizyBee

Good to see you roonsma!

Dawny :hugs:

Megg, how'd the trigger go?

Lucy, I've had a bloat bump since a week after the transfer. It's not as uncomfortable as it was, but I still have enlarged ovaries so it's tough to find a comfortable position. Not feeling sick but have heightened sense of smell and sore bbs. I also can't get enough salt! Loving pickles and olives right now. How about you?


----------



## Megg33k

BizyBee said:


> Good to see you roonsma!
> 
> Dawny :hugs:
> 
> Megg, how'd the trigger go?
> 
> Lucy, I've had a bloat bump since a week after the transfer. It's not as uncomfortable as it was, but I still have enlarged ovaries so it's tough to find a comfortable position. Not feeling sick but have heightened sense of smell and sore bbs. I also can't get enough salt! Loving pickles and olives right now. How about you?

Still about 25.5 hours to go before I trigger... Shitting bricks... I hate needles, and this is a REAL one!


----------



## Lucy1973

Bizy, I have had a bloated bump for a few days too. :wacko:
I have nausea, dizziness, faintness, going to loo loads, BBS sensitive and bigger, and really gassy which is really gross....but I am so glad to have symptoms every day....gives me confidence....:flower: I am loving cheese and meat....:hugs: 

Dawny really hope that you are preg :hugs:

Miss muffet FX for Monday...no witch!!! :kiss:

Megg so excited for you! :hugs:

Dietrad...yes this feels stronger than the last one...how are you feeling these days? 
:dust:to all the girl more BFP's soon!


----------



## Amos2009

Lucy- love to see you are having good. strong symptoms!!!! :hugs:

Sis- 2 more days!!!!!!!

How is everyone else doing???


----------



## Megg33k

Indeed! How are you feeling? Still positive so far?


----------



## Amos2009

Let me get through my scan next week- that will be the furthest I have ever gotten. I'm still scared to get excited ya know?


----------



## Megg33k

Amos2009 said:


> Let me get through my scan next week- that will be the furthest I have ever gotten. I'm still scared to get excited ya know?

Yes! I do know! Furthest you've ever gotten sounds good! I'm okay with that! What day is it?


----------



## Amos2009

The scan is on Thursday so I will be 9+1. 8+4 is when my first baby died even though I didn't find out until 11+4 :(


----------



## LunaBean

Good luck for Thurs Amos :)


----------



## Lucy1973

Hope everything will be wonderful on Thursday Amos :hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

Can't wait for your text of MORE GOOD NEWS on Thur. What time do I expect this one? :hugs: Love ya, Sis! xxx


----------



## Tigerlilies

Lucy, I'm doing alright, my symptoms come and go, nothing solid but I hear ya on the gassy part! Not enjoyable at all, for anyone! My last progesterone suppository is tonight, so I'm going to have a girl that does US on extremities scan me next Friday to make sure anything is okay since I won't get another scan at the OB until 18-20wks. When will your first scan be?


----------



## Lucy1973

Dietrad, glad to hear all is well. I am having quite alot of symptoms but they come and go too. I will have an early scan at 8 weeks, and then we get a dating scan at 12 weeks. Hope everything is ok with your scan. :hugs:


----------



## Amos2009

Megg33k said:


> Can't wait for your text of MORE GOOD NEWS on Thur. What time do I expect this one? :hugs: Love ya, Sis! xxx

My appt is not til 3:15 so around 5:00 I should have some news LOL


----------



## Megg33k

Amos2009 said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> Can't wait for your text of MORE GOOD NEWS on Thur. What time do I expect this one? :hugs: Love ya, Sis! xxx
> 
> My appt is not til 3:15 so around 5:00 I should have some news LOLClick to expand...

That's SO too long! DAMN! Okay... I'll wait for the good news ~5pm!


----------



## Lucy1973

Thats 10pm our time! Have to stay up for that! :winkwink:


----------



## dawny690

I know it will be good news for you again on thursday Amos xxxx


----------



## groovygrl

:flower: g'day 

megg - how did the ouchie trigger shot go? hope your Insemination is super splendido in a couple days! sending you lots of 'sperm meets egg, burrows inside egg and cells devide turns blastie, floats down tube, snuggles deep in uterus and grows there beautifully for 9 months' vibes. Was going to stop at sperm meets egg but...well a friend once told me that when you're praying or setting an intention, you need to be real specific. That's my excuse for the blah de blah de blah :haha:

amos and bisy - such wonderful, hopeful news keeps coming. And the beat goes on... :happydance:

lucy and dietrad, congrats for you both! h&h 8 more months

dawny - sorry about the disapointing poo test. :hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

groovygrl said:


> :flower: g'day
> 
> megg - how did the ouchie trigger shot go? hope your Insemination is super splendido in a couple days! sending you lots of 'sperm meets egg, burrows inside egg and cells devide turns blastie, floats down tube, snuggles deep in uterus and grows there beautifully for 9 months' vibes. Was going to stop at sperm meets egg but...well a friend once told me that when you're praying or setting an intention, you need to be real specific. That's my excuse for the blah de blah de blah :haha:
> 
> amos and bisy - such wonderful, hopeful news keeps coming. And the beat goes on... :happydance:
> 
> lucy and dietrad, congrats for you both! h&h 8 more months
> 
> dawny - sorry about the disapointing poo test. :hugs:

It didn't hurt! :yipee: But, the meds stung after taking the needle out! Actually, I'm going to be putting a video of it (beginning to end) in my journal within about 30 min!

I also agree that you have to be specific... I appreciate it more than you know! :hugs:

How are you doing? xxx


----------



## lilly77

Megg33k said:


> As I mentioned before that there were some people who disappeared from BnB after adding themselves to the thread, I went through and had a stalk to see who they were and how long it had been. This is the list of girls that I think it would be acceptable to delete from the first page, as we will likely never know if they get a BFP. Obviously, its nothing against them... but it really brings our #'s down... and, for all I know, they could have BFP's by now! So, please tell me if you think any of these are incorrect. The date in parentheses is the last date they even LOGGED IN to the site... let alone posted.
> 
> WntAnthrBBad (April 29)
> 4everhopefull (Feb 14)
> Teddysbaby84 (Mar 23)
> Adelaide (Mar 17)
> ecco16 (Apr 11)
> lilly77 (Mar 31)
> 
> And, CONGRATS to Chimpette... She was our only unknown BFP!

Hi Megg!

I'm back now after a 5 month break after my MC and am trying again, can you please re-add me me to the race for BFP? Was a bit too traumatised to try incase it happened again, but have been trying for a month now and am on my 2ww!!!!

:kiss:

Lilly xx


----------



## groovygrl

:thumbup: mostly great thanks! got over my woe's me routine and dusted myself off for another charge at TTC! 

Did something really dumb tho... I experimented with prog. cream and all it's done is... mess up my lovely 14 day luteal phase - 28/29 day cycles. I poas several times from day 27 - 35 all BFN. as soon as i stopped using the cream I promptly OV'd. (ache/pain on one side, lovely zitty forehead and profuse wet CM) Whaty, whaty, what the...:shrug: still no AF. I'm either CD42 or 6 DPO. Really sore nipps and nausea, think it's from mucking about and putting my hormones into an imbalance. Dumb, dumb, dumb. Now I'm stuck btw whether to stop prog. (just started taking half dose again) 'cus in case we caught eggie don't want to completely cut off the x-tra prog. I've been dumping into my system. BUT... want to get my hormones to get back to normal and bring on a healthy AF. Oh brother, learned a lesson here.

laughed my head off reading about how you went over the b**ch's head (mother nature) and the spaghetti monster. 

I've heard the trigger shot is stingy. will look at your vid. shortly 'cus I will prob. give that a go after Christmas. :hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

lilly77 said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> As I mentioned before that there were some people who disappeared from BnB after adding themselves to the thread, I went through and had a stalk to see who they were and how long it had been. This is the list of girls that I think it would be acceptable to delete from the first page, as we will likely never know if they get a BFP. Obviously, its nothing against them... but it really brings our #'s down... and, for all I know, they could have BFP's by now! So, please tell me if you think any of these are incorrect. The date in parentheses is the last date they even LOGGED IN to the site... let alone posted.
> 
> WntAnthrBBad (April 29)
> 4everhopefull (Feb 14)
> Teddysbaby84 (Mar 23)
> Adelaide (Mar 17)
> ecco16 (Apr 11)
> lilly77 (Mar 31)
> 
> And, CONGRATS to Chimpette... She was our only unknown BFP!
> 
> Hi Megg!
> 
> I'm back now after a 5 month break after my MC and am trying again, can you please re-add me me to the race for BFP? Was a bit too traumatised to try incase it happened again, but have been trying for a month now and am on my 2ww!!!!
> 
> :kiss:
> 
> Lilly xxClick to expand...

I certainly will! But, uhm... I'm having trouble locating the file where I kept the info on people who I removed. Could you possibly provide it for me again? :hugs: I'm sorry... maybe I can find it later when its not 4:30am and I'm not half asleep! LOL But, if you wouldn't mind reminding me, I'd appreciate it! Glad to see you're back to trying!



groovygrl said:


> :thumbup: mostly great thanks! got over my woe's me routine and dusted myself off for another charge at TTC!
> 
> Did something really dumb tho... I experimented with prog. cream and all it's done is... mess up my lovely 14 day luteal phase - 28/29 day cycles. I poas several times from day 27 - 35 all BFN. as soon as i stopped using the cream I promptly OV'd. (ache/pain on one side, lovely zitty forehead and profuse wet CM) Whaty, whaty, what the...:shrug: still no AF. I'm either CD42 or 6 DPO. Really sore nipps and nausea, think it's from mucking about and putting my hormones into an imbalance. Dumb, dumb, dumb. Now I'm stuck btw whether to stop prog. (just started taking half dose again) 'cus in case we caught eggie don't want to completely cut off the x-tra prog. I've been dumping into my system. BUT... want to get my hormones to get back to normal and bring on a healthy AF. Oh brother, learned a lesson here.
> 
> laughed my head off reading about how you went over the b**ch's head (mother nature) and the spaghetti monster.
> 
> I've heard the trigger shot is stingy. will look at your vid. shortly 'cus I will prob. give that a go after Christmas. :hugs:

Ugh... I hate it when a plan backfires! :hugs:

Thanks! I chuckled as I typed that part! LOL 

The trigger is stingy! The video is uploading to YouTube right now, so it'll be up as soon as its available! :)


----------



## lilly77

Hi Megg

what are you doing up at 4.30am!! so info on me is MC in March 2010 (12 weeks), is that all you need?

I am very excited to be trying again but also terrified as I now have this irrational fear it'll never happen for me. Silly I know but still... really really really want to conceive before the end of this year!!

xx


----------



## Megg33k

I understand, honey! I'm up at 4:30am because I was trying to get a video uploaded to youtube for my journal. Its done now! LOL

Yes, that's all I need! I'll add you back right now! :hugs: Try not to stress too much (do as I say, not as I do)!


----------



## jonnanne3

Meg, what a great video! you did a great job! When I did mine, I think mine stung a little more because it was Orvidrel and it went in my tummy. So maybe with it being a different medication and a different location, that is why I had the feeling I did. i did the Follistim in the tummy too, but it didn't hurt at all. 
Good luck tomorrow! :hugs:


----------



## Amos2009

Sis! I SO want to watch the video, but everytime I think about the needles it makes me :sick: I'm blaming it on the pregnancy because usually I am not queasy about that kind of stuff!! I'm just glad you "got 'er done"!! 

Hi Groovy- good to see you around!!!


----------



## Megg33k

jonnanne3 said:


> Meg, what a great video! you did a great job! When I did mine, I think mine stung a little more because it was Orvidrel and it went in my tummy. So maybe with it being a different medication and a different location, that is why I had the feeling I did. i did the Follistim in the tummy too, but it didn't hurt at all.
> Good luck tomorrow! :hugs:

My Follistim went in my tummy and didn't hurt. The meds stung, but the needle didn't with the Novarel. The needle wasn't bad at all, despite looking awful!



Amos2009 said:


> Sis! I SO want to watch the video, but everytime I think about the needles it makes me :sick: I'm blaming it on the pregnancy because usually I am not queasy about that kind of stuff!! I'm just glad you "got 'er done"!!
> 
> Hi Groovy- good to see you around!!!

Oh no! Maybe you should just watch the first few minutes without the stabbing! LOL Its pretty funny. And, there's no close up needle action anyway. I dunno... It still makes ME giggle. I was so terrified... its comical! Haha!


----------



## Lucy1973

Hi Megg, sorry if this is a silly question, how do we find your vid?:hugs:


----------



## LunaBean

Its in her journal! few pages back! :)


----------



## Lucy1973

Thanks Lunabean, :flower:

Hey Megg I have found your journal, made me feel emotional reading it...:hugs:

Aren't you so sweet, it was nice to see you in real life on the vid, funny when you were getting nervous and then you didn't even feel it! :flower:

I so hope you get your BFP end of Sep!!! :hugs::dust:


----------



## BizyBee

Hi Lilly! Sorry for your loss. 

Megg, glad it went well. I know what you mean about being nervous. I was at first too. Now I've taken tons of injectables (lupron, gonal f, ovidril, hcg, and lovenox) and it seems normal. The only painful one is the lovenox (which I am taking now). I dread it every night because it hurts so badly. I've gotten better with the bruising, but my stomach still looks awful.


----------



## Megg33k

Thank you, Lucy! :hugs: I'd love to see you around my journal more! That's really sweet of you to say! 

Thanks for helping out whilst I was away from the PC, Lizzie! :)

Aww, Jen! It'll be SO worth it though! :D

So no one else has to search for it, here it is:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aF5MZ5i1Rp8


----------



## svetayasofiya

OMIGOD MEgg I just watched your video. You are hilarious!!! :hugs: Good job!!! :thumbup: I so hope everything works out for you this month! xo

I just got back from 8 days in Paris. First time trying to conceive since my mc in June. Holy did the deed a ton. I swear I am pg. lol I hope it's not just wishful thinking but my nipples have been tingly, I've also had symptoms like last time such as- itchy skin, extreme lower back pain, gassiness and weird cramping. I am going to do FREF on Friday. AF was August 24th.. I am usually a 26-28 day cycle so I should have ov'd somewhere around Sunday-Tuesday... AF would be due next Sunday maybe even Saturday......... fx'd!!!!!!! :baby:

There has been so much good news since I have been away!! Congrats to everyone!! I have been keeping up but forgot my password so wasn't able to log in and reply at all.


----------



## Megg33k

Thank you! :hugs: I'm glad you enjoyed it, hun! Everything crossed for your :bfp: ASAP!!!


----------



## Mummytofour

Love your video Megg! Had to keep telling my 3yo to be quiet so I could hear it! LOL!:haha:

Your left arm is DEFO going to be the lucky one!!!:thumbup:


----------



## CJSG1977

Svetayasofiya your symptoms sound identical to mine and af is due for me saturday. Even my armpits and fingertips have been itching like last time for me. Although I usually get really bad heartburn which I had for a couple of days up to yesterday but today none so far.

I'm using progesterone cream or the 1st time and I'm wondering if thats changing my symptoms though. My moods have been all over the place, crying one minute and shouting at my husband the next, then happy as larry.

Where do I find this video of yours Megg??? How did you get on with your trigger too???


----------



## VGibs

Tomorrow is my next scan ladies! Im nervous as hell but I can feel bubs bumping around in there and I am hoping it will give us a peek at it's pink or blue! 

I do not know how I would have survived these past few months without all my B and B girls. When everyone around me has been unsupportive and negative about getting pregnant I always had these boards to keep me sane and keep me on track. 

You never think that tradgedies would bring people this close and give everyone a common goal and hope. But that is just what we have here. A bond formed in tears. And as sad as it is...well I am so very glad I stumbled on this website.


----------



## Megg33k

CJSG1977 said:


> Svetayasofiya your symptoms sound identical to mine and af is due for me saturday. Even my armpits and fingertips have been itching like last time for me. Although I usually get really bad heartburn which I had for a couple of days up to yesterday but today none so far.
> 
> I'm using progesterone cream or the 1st time and I'm wondering if thats changing my symptoms though. My moods have been all over the place, crying one minute and shouting at my husband the next, then happy as larry.
> 
> Where do I find this video of yours Megg??? How did you get on with your trigger too???

The video is of my trigger shot! LOL Its here!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aF5MZ5i1Rp8


----------



## Megg33k

:hugs: Virginia! I'm glad you found us too!!!


----------



## heather_dw

Ugh.. I am so frustrated this morning with this Clomid. I think it messed things up. I'm having lots of ovary pain and I think i ovulated yesterday, but I never had any fertile CM. Can't conceive without that! 

:( I thought Clomid was the answer, but now I don't know what to do. UGH, is this ever going to happen for me? :(


----------



## Megg33k

You could just have to use Conceive Plus or Pre-Seed while on Clomid. It does dry a lot of women up pretty badly! :hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

Its done! 11.5million perfect swimmers chasing up to 6 eggs! It wasn't comfortable, and I'm crampy. But nothing unusual! *hugs* I love you all dearly! Thank you SO much for supporting me in this! xxx


----------



## VGibs

heather_dw said:


> Ugh.. I am so frustrated this morning with this Clomid. I think it messed things up. I'm having lots of ovary pain and I think i ovulated yesterday, but I never had any fertile CM. Can't conceive without that!
> 
> :( I thought Clomid was the answer, but now I don't know what to do. UGH, is this ever going to happen for me? :(

I have never once in my whole life had EWCM...and I have been pregnant 4 times. I would use the Pre Seed it's awesome! Ask my 20 week belly ;)


----------



## heather_dw

Well, I've been having pain in my ovary. Since I only hav e one left, that scares me. I laid in bed all morning praying for it to go away. I m ight have ovulated yesterday, I guess I'll know in a few days. When I had the big football cyst, I had pain like this. I called the office and they want me to come in today in a few hours. Probably will do a pelvic exam to check the ovary. I am so scared.

I've also heard about Robitussin and evening primrose oil. I'll ask my doctor today when I see her. agh.. scary


----------



## Fairybabe

Hi Ladies
VGibs, i echo what you said re this thread. Hope you get to see the gender! Are you gonna tell people if you do?
Dawny, sending you hugs.
Heather, good luck at the doc! Hope you get good news.

Megg! Congrats on the swimmers going full speed towards teh eggs!! Forgive me for being dumb, cos i know nothing about IUI, but does that mean you could have 6 babies!??! Awesome! Btw, love the video! Nice to see you in person. 

Fairy xx


----------



## Megg33k

Fairybabe said:


> Hi Ladies
> VGibs, i echo what you said re this thread. Hope you get to see the gender! Are you gonna tell people if you do?
> Dawny, sending you hugs.
> Heather, good luck at the doc! Hope you get good news.
> 
> Megg! Congrats on the swimmers going full speed towards teh eggs!! Forgive me for being dumb, cos i know nothing about IUI, but does that mean you could have 6 babies!??! Awesome! Btw, love the video! Nice to see you in person.
> 
> Fairy xx

Thank you! :) Uhm... TECHNICALLY it means I could have 6 babies... but that's HIGHLY unlikely! Like... SO VERY, VERY UNLIKELY! There's probably about a 30-40% chance of twins at this point... and only about 1-2% chance of triplets. He would insist on selective reduction if I were pregnant with 6, because we could be in a scenario where none of us could survive that. I'd rather have fewer healthy babies than take a chance on losing a lot of babies and maybe even myself. So, I wouldn't fight it in that case. You can't really have 6 healthy babies at once. We're not meant to have litters. :haha:

Glad you liked the video! I loved making it!


----------



## blondee

Yay Megg! So glad it is all going well. I LOVED the video - it's so cool to see and hear you! You made me giggle so much when it didn't actually hurt!! You looked dissappointed!! :haha:

Fingers and toes are now crossed for a very succesful outcome :flower: I totally agree that you don't want a litter of babies, but 1 or 2 would be just lovely! Although, you could probably score a whole heap of money from all those real life magazines if you did have 6....:rofl:

A quick comment re Conceive Plus - i only used it one cycle, but it was the cycle that got me pregnant this time so i will DEF be using it again when we are next TTC :thumbup: It's about 10 or 15 quid from Boots too, so it is pretty accessable.

Lots of love,

Mich X


----------



## Fairybabe

Thanks for that Megg! So if it's a 30-40% chance of twins, the chance of 1 little beanie must be even higher!! Now that is definitely good news! So i guess after the 2ww you find out if any have stuck, but not for another 5 six weeks til you find out how many... exciting times. I have a good feeling about this! Go mini Meggs!

AFM, i think am Ov'ing, or about to! Finally got a proper positive OPK yesterday, still positive tho slightly fainter today and quite crampy. And both sides. Don't normally get Ov pains. Is this common after m/c? I was away without DH over the weekend so only managed the BD this morn (and hopefully this eve!) so hoping and praying to catch that egg!! At least my body seems to be doing something again...day 30 after start of m/c!! 

Fairybabe xx


----------



## Megg33k

blondee said:


> Yay Megg! So glad it is all going well. I LOVED the video - it's so cool to see and hear you! You made me giggle so much when it didn't actually hurt!! You looked dissappointed!! :haha:
> 
> Fingers and toes are now crossed for a very succesful outcome :flower: I totally agree that you don't want a litter of babies, but 1 or 2 would be just lovely! Although, you could probably score a whole heap of money from all those real life magazines if you did have 6....:rofl:
> 
> A quick comment re Conceive Plus - i only used it one cycle, but it was the cycle that got me pregnant this time so i will DEF be using it again when we are next TTC :thumbup: It's about 10 or 15 quid from Boots too, so it is pretty accessable.
> 
> Lots of love,
> 
> Mich X

I was sort of disappointed that it didn't hurt. I thought he'd missed, tbh! LOL

Love Conceive Plus. I guess mine is sort of useless now! Hmm...



Fairybabe said:


> Thanks for that Megg! So if it's a 30-40% chance of twins, the chance of 1 little beanie must be even higher!! Now that is definitely good news! So i guess after the 2ww you find out if any have stuck, but not for another 5 six weeks til you find out how many... exciting times. I have a good feeling about this! Go mini Meggs!
> 
> AFM, i think am Ov'ing, or about to! Finally got a proper positive OPK yesterday, still positive tho slightly fainter today and quite crampy. And both sides. Don't normally get Ov pains. Is this common after m/c? I was away without DH over the weekend so only managed the BD this morn (and hopefully this eve!) so hoping and praying to catch that egg!! At least my body seems to be doing something again...day 30 after start of m/c!!
> 
> Fairybabe xx

They said 20-30% chance of twins in the beginning with injectables... but with 6 follies, the internet suggests it could be higher. I think the chance of at least one is pretty high with so many sperm and eggs. I don't know an exact figure though! I wish I did!!! I'll be happy to wait several weeks to find out how many, as long as I confirm at least one quickly! :)

Ooh... That could just be a new thing since the loss, yeah. Hope you catch it! BUMP BUDDIES!


----------



## LunaBean

Megg. I cant wait til ur adding ur bfp in two weeks! :happydance: 

Nevermind selective reduction if theres 6 babies, theres 5 of us calling dibs! (we'll let you pick first of course ;) )


----------



## Megg33k

That's true! I have more than enough people to give the other 5 to! In my journal, they said 12... because the eggs would split! I'm sad to say that I know 11 people who would gladly take me up on a baby! Though, I don't think I'd live to birth a dozen! :rofl:

I can't believe it either! :yipee: Thank you!!! :hugs:


----------



## selina3127

loved the vid megg, can't wait to see your bfp flashing here in 2 weeks time xxx


----------



## Lucia

You can add me to the BFP list....I am SO scared ladies. Got a faint positive this afternoon. I figured I shouldn't test and at least wait until the a.m. but I couldn't wait anymore. I have had two losses (3 if you count the fact that the last one was a twin pregnancy) in the last year and I am absolutely terrified at this point. For now, I am going to keep taking tests (I am only 12DPO) and call my doc. Wish me luck....

Oh and great video Megg. Wishing you all the luck in the world!


----------



## LunaBean

12?! Better ask for some gas and air! :rofl:


----------



## LunaBean

Ohh congrats Lucia :)


----------



## Fairybabe

Oooh Lucia... may you have a wonderful sticky bean and a happy and healthy 9 months!

Fairy xx


----------



## Megg33k

CONGRATS, Lucia!!! I'll add you!!! :hugs:

Gas and air? Ya think? LOL Haha! Thanks!


----------



## VGibs

Megg is it too early to start POAS??? LOL Oh I know it is but man oh man I am not being patient! haha Is everyone in your world saying "Now now don't get your hopes up?" etc? I still have people saying that to me...makes me wanna shoot paint balls at their privates! 

Fairybabe - I am gonna rent a small plane and fly a banner over my town announcing the sex if I get to find out! hahaha


----------



## CJSG1977

Congratulations on your :bfp: Lucia!!!!! :hugs:

Megg I cant wait to find out how many bundles your brewing in there...however I wouldnt wish six on anyone :rofl:

GL to all those testing soon!

I'm freaking out cause my symptoms have been really strong and I sooo want to test but I'm 9DPO today...so toooo soon.

Advice on these please: I am currently having low back pain, tender bbs and sore and itchy nips (tmi sorry), very crampy and twinges on right side not like af, shooting pains down through cervix, pronounced veins, TIRED! Nauseous and smells are x 1000! Dishwater made me want to throw up. Last night I dreamt I was heavily pregnant, and I have been itchy all over., some lightheadedspells and LOADS of creamy/milky cm (tmi sorry) Also had funny / metal taste in my mouth and some heartburn. Most of these I had last month before I mc.

Megg I dont know why but I cant see the link for your vid and I really want to see it. Can you post it for me?? :hugs:


----------



## Fairybabe

CJSG, sounds like you need to poas as soon as poss! Those all sound like good symptoms to me!!
Fingers crossed!!!!
Fairyxx


----------



## roonsma

Congrats Lucia! :happydance:


----------



## LunaBean

I have all ur symptoms, and tests that like to play tricks on me and make lines disappear, good luck! You should :test: I had a bfp at 7dpo once!


----------



## Megg33k

VGibs said:


> Megg is it too early to start POAS??? LOL Oh I know it is but man oh man I am not being patient! haha Is everyone in your world saying "Now now don't get your hopes up?" etc? I still have people saying that to me...makes me wanna shoot paint balls at their privates!
> 
> Fairybabe - I am gonna rent a small plane and fly a banner over my town announcing the sex if I get to find out! hahaha

No! Its not too early at all! I'm testing EVERY day! LOL I have to watch the HCG come out of my body and then hopefully back in! Nope, only my mom really said that... I cried! LOL Everyone else agrees that I'm basically pregnant as of right now!


----------



## LunaBean

Course ur preg, with odds like that! Ohh I love ur new banner!!!


----------



## Megg33k

CJSG1977 said:


> Congratulations on your :bfp: Lucia!!!!! :hugs:
> 
> Megg I cant wait to find out how many bundles your brewing in there...however I wouldnt wish six on anyone :rofl:
> 
> GL to all those testing soon!
> 
> I'm freaking out cause my symptoms have been really strong and I sooo want to test but I'm 9DPO today...so toooo soon.
> 
> Advice on these please: I am currently having low back pain, tender bbs and sore and itchy nips (tmi sorry), very crampy and twinges on right side not like af, shooting pains down through cervix, pronounced veins, TIRED! Nauseous and smells are x 1000! Dishwater made me want to throw up. Last night I dreamt I was heavily pregnant, and I have been itchy all over., some lightheadedspells and LOADS of creamy/milky cm (tmi sorry) Also had funny / metal taste in my mouth and some heartburn. Most of these I had last month before I mc.
> 
> Megg I dont know why but I cant see the link for your vid and I really want to see it. Can you post it for me?? :hugs:

Ooh! Sounds promising! :test:

Here it is: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aF5MZ5i1Rp8


----------



## Megg33k

LunaBean said:


> Course ur preg, with odds like that! Ohh I love ur new banner!!!

Thank you!!! :hugs:


----------



## heather_dw

I'm back from the doctor. She said it was hard for her to tell if the ovary was enlarged, but it at least wasn't "crazy big" like my other one had been before it was removed. She found fertile mucus and I still can't find any. Maybe she's just digging farther. (ew, sorry). She said "take an aspirin and go sex up your hubby when you get home". haha. She said to send her a facebook message in a few days and let her know how I'm feeling. Since I'll be on vacation the first part of my next cycle anyways, she says we may take a one cycle clomid break. That worries me, because if I do get preggers on my own, I'd probably just miscarry again since we think i have the luteal phase defect and the clomid is supposed to help that. She also said I could take Robitussin for the mucus, but like I said.. she found some.. somewhere :confused: They're hoping/thinking that the pain is just a clomid fueled ovulation

She said if the pain doesn 't go away when the cycle ends, they can do an ultrasound and check the ovary, but she said she is not worried and thinks I'll be fine. Too bad that I'M worried! :wacko:

Megg: Oh how exciting! Sending sticky vibes your way

Lucia: Congratulations! Praying for a healthy and happy 9 months for you!


----------



## Megg33k

She probably had a better angle to search for CM than you do! I'd trust her probably! :)

Thank you! :flower:


----------



## CJSG1977

Oh darn it has to be my pc cause I still cant see it! :hissy: Any chance you could type it out and I'll put it together in the url....God I'm a pain sorry.


----------



## heather_dw

I usually have a lot of CM and it's obvious when it's "o" time. Now, notsomuch, but she said the Clomid can decrease the volume but shouldn't dry me up until after 3-4 cycles on it. 

It seems like every time I go see her, she tells me to go grab hubby and have sexyfuntime. :blush: I told her she was a bad influence. LOL.

12 days until we leave on vacation and I've had so much anxiety from family issues, that I soooo need a break


----------



## Megg33k

CJSG1977 said:


> Oh darn it has to be my pc cause I still cant see it! :hissy: Any chance you could type it out and I'll put it together in the url....God I'm a pain sorry.

Sure! No problem, lovely!

https:// www. youtube. com/ watch?v=aF5MZ5i1Rp8


----------



## dawny690

Way to go Meggles :dance: 6 bubba's xxxx


----------



## dawny690

Less than a week til we go and see a Psychic wonder if he will pick anything up for me or hubby :D xxxx


----------



## Megg33k

Can't wait for you to report back afterwards, Dawn!


----------



## CJSG1977

Girls I need some sanity here! My urine has just gone the brightest of yellow and cloudy like pernod when you add lemonade...also its smelling sweeter (tmi sorry) but I noticed last month it smelled very sweet when I had a positive test.

Other symptoms are sore / tender and itchy bbs / nips, ovary pain and some sharp shooting pains on right side, low back pain, temp increase, slight sicky / butterfly feeling, HEADACHE! Tired, heartburn, funny taste, cheeks feel flushed, itchy all over, sore throat, moods erratic from crying at anything to anger to happy, LOTS of creamy cm and I mean loads! I'm 10 DPO as of midnight.... would I be insane to test in the morning...what do people think of my symptoms. Hungry all the time too!!! Sorry for the me post but after my mc last month this 2WW is killing me! Particularly as Jenny Renny predicted last months bfp and said in 2 other readings that I would get another bfp this cycle.

Anyone else testing today??? GL and :dust:


----------



## BizyBee

:test: cjs! Although, I am a POAS addict so probably not the best influence.

Congrats Megg. Sounds like all went well. Hope the 2ww flies by!

I see many are O'ing right now. Good luck girls. :dust:


----------



## CJSG1977

BizyBee said:


> :test: cjs! Although, I am a POAS addict so probably not the best influence.
> 
> Congrats Megg. Sounds like all went well. Hope the 2ww flies by!
> 
> I see many are O'ing right now. Good luck girls. :dust:

:rofl: I cant help but wanna test!!!! What do you think of my symptoms hun??? Any of them sounding similar to yours early on....

And HOW ARE YOU!!!!! How are you finding the early steps of pregnancy? Feeling more reassured yet? :hugs:


----------



## BizyBee

I think they sound great. Headaches, heartburn, back pain, etc... I don't really get many symptoms, but I can relate to some. 

I am feeling ok. I have a huge bloat bump and tenderness due to enlarged ovaries. I still get headaches and am eating tons.


----------



## sequeena

I'm 4dpo according to FF. 7/8dpo going by my body. Not symptom spotting is fun!


----------



## heather_dw

Cjs: the darker yellow your urine is, the more dehydrated you are. Once you get enough water, your urine will be pale or almost have no color at all


----------



## Megg33k

CJS - Are you taking Vit B? That also makes pee highlighter yellow... and cloudy is usually related to CM. Mine has actually gone dark since my trigger/HCG shot... but I don't know if it can be related. I'm not dehydrated, that's for sure.


----------



## CJSG1977

Thanks guys, all I have done is drink fluids so I dont think its that and I am not taking Vitamin B no.

It doesnt matter now as I am 10 DPO today and it seems all these symptoms do NOT mean I am pregnant as I had a :bfn: on a test which measure 10mIU and it doesnt get more sensitive than that on a hpt. And even if I am pregnant it means the progesterone hasn't worked either cause I would have picked up some hormone by now surely!

I just want to :cry: So much for my b'day present. Not testing again. I wont put myself through this after last month, I'll just wait for the :witch: now. GL to all those still waiting to test. :dust:

I'm just going to do my best to put this month behind me cause I dont want to convince myself I am pregnant and delay af so I'll stop the cream in a few days to make sure the :witch: comes on time. Crazy thing is is that my symptoms have been stronger this month than ever before, maybe the mc last month has affected me more than I would like to admit.

:dust: to everyone still waiting to test


----------



## Fairybabe

CJ, big hugs. Don't wanna get your hopes up when i know you don't want to do so, but just maybe 10dpo is too early? I got my bfp v v v faintly on 11dpo on a cheapie 10ml stick, and then on FRER but clearblue stayed negative even 4 days later!! Also, and i think we forget this, it depends when implantation occurred. If eggy implanted on day 5/6 then by day 10, there is 4-5 days of HCG buildup to find. But if you didn't implant til day 7 or 8, then only 2-3 days of hcg would be there to find with a test. So maybe test again when AF is due before you stop your progesterone cream? 

All this wwaiting really is sooo hard. 

Take care

Fairy xx


----------



## Firedancer41

Congrats Lucia!

Meg, thanks for sharing your video. Glad it all went well and you are going to be so stalked these next 2 weeks now! haha


----------



## CJSG1977

Fairybabe said:


> CJ, big hugs. Don't wanna get your hopes up when i know you don't want to do so, but just maybe 10dpo is too early? I got my bfp v v v faintly on 11dpo on a cheapie 10ml stick, and then on FRER but clearblue stayed negative even 4 days later!! Also, and i think we forget this, it depends when implantation occurred. If eggy implanted on day 5/6 then by day 10, there is 4-5 days of HCG buildup to find. But if you didn't implant til day 7 or 8, then only 2-3 days of hcg would be there to find with a test. So maybe test again when AF is due before you stop your progesterone cream?
> 
> All this wwaiting really is sooo hard.
> 
> Take care
> 
> Fairy xx

Thanks Fairy! Do you really think there is still a chance???

I know for a fact I had a temp dip today even without my thermometer because my face and body just felt much cooler. I am hoping today is implantation as I have had really bad back pain today and some sharp shooting pains in right side early hours this morning (also pains and cramps in my legs and hips).

Last month I tested neg at 10 DPO but I thought this month with using the cream that maybe things would have been better. I guess I'll test friday....but af is due sat 18th and I tested neg on day af was due last month and positive on the following day. Guess I'll just have to wait.

Thanks for giving me some hope. Just still cant help but feel I am out. How are you doing hunni?? :hugs:


----------



## Fairybabe

CJSG, all i know is that you aren't out until the ugly witch shows her horrid face. Try and hang in there!! Easier said than done i know. 

AFM, well, am going slowly crazy. OPKs started getting darker from weds last week, and went proper dark, so a positive on sun eve. Temps dipped yesterday, and the OPK was going paler yesterday eve, so implying i'd had my LH surge and popped an eggy. So expected my temps to rise this morn...well, they did a tiny bit, but not a proper surge like i would normally get. Checked my CP on sun eve and it was HSO, but last night was closed and low again. But with no temp shift am v confused. And i have had crampy feelings the last few days, as if AF is coming. This will be my first ov since m/c, so i guess it's no surprise that everything is a bit weird, but still, am just getting really frustrated and hacked off. It's 31days since m/c started, so if i ov now AF would be due by about 6 weeks after, which is about normal from what hosp said. If i did ov am not sure we got the BD in time cos i was away til late sun eve! I guess i just want signs my body is working normally again. And above all i want to be preggers again. Rant over!!!

Fairy xx


----------



## VGibs

Well my little monster is keeping us on team yellow :( Baby looks great but not a chance in heck we were gonna see a peepee or a hoohoo My OH is very very dissappointed but we go back in 2 weeks because baby was lying spine up so we need better measurements


----------



## Fairybabe

Aw Vgibs! Baby is just shy!!! Preserving his/her modesty!! Great you get to see him/her again though in a couple of weeks!
Fairy xx


----------



## reversal

hi ladies i've not been on here for a week (i've missed loads) Im on day 26 after mc and I felt sure I was pregnant again but I just did a cheapie pregnancy test and its negative (i'm so impatient), but i'm getting a faint line on an ov test. I'm also getting brown discharge (old blood) only when I wipe tmi sorry


----------



## CJSG1977

Fairybabe: I understand how you feel. With my other miscarriages my cycles were always 6 weeks after and gradually shortened back to normal over the following months. I'm sorry your having a nightmare with it. I really hope you BD on the right times! I used OPK's this month and had a blast as I thought I ov'd early when in fact it seems I ov exactly when I should have on a normal cycle. That was sat 4th. But then on the 7th and 8th I had a drop that was major. So I dont know if I ov later...and I def didnt BD those nights cause I had aweful pain all across abdomen and back and was in too much pain for that kind of fun ;-)

I hope we both hit our OV!!! And I hope to hear of a :bfp: from you very soon hunni!! My symptoms seem virtually non existent today so I think I am out. Best to think like that than get my hopes up. I think I invested a little too much in trying this month to cope with the heartache last month, plus I didnt want to put my life on hold for 5 months like I did with the other 5 mc's!

Thinking of you hun :hugs:


----------



## CJSG1977

reversal said:


> hi ladies i've not been on here for a week (i've missed loads) Im on day 26 after mc and I felt sure I was pregnant again but I just did a cheapie pregnancy test and its negative (i'm so impatient), but i'm getting a faint line on an ov test. I'm also getting brown discharge (old blood) only when I wipe tmi sorry

Sorry for your loss hun. I'm in the same boat. To give you some peace on some of that...you will almost always get a faint positive on an OPK because the is always LH in the body. The OPK's detect the surge around ov and the line would be as darker if not darker than the control line. I made the same mistake this month :hugs:

How long were your cycles before the mc?? There is a chance the brown discharge is implantation which will be why you havent had a positive test yet as hcg will start being produced any day now if its the case you conceived. Test in 3-4 days hun. :dust:


----------



## reversal

CJSG1977 said:
 

> reversal said:
> 
> 
> hi ladies i've not been on here for a week (i've missed loads) Im on day 26 after mc and I felt sure I was pregnant again but I just did a cheapie pregnancy test and its negative (i'm so impatient), but i'm getting a faint line on an ov test. I'm also getting brown discharge (old blood) only when I wipe tmi sorry
> 
> Sorry for your loss hun. I'm in the same boat. To give you some peace on some of that...you will almost always get a faint positive on an OPK because the is always LH in the body. The OPK's detect the surge around ov and the line would be as darker if not darker than the control line. I made the same mistake this month :hugs:
> 
> How long were your cycles before the mc?? There is a chance the brown discharge is implantation which will be why you havent had a positive test yet as hcg will start being produced any day now if its the case you conceived. Test in 3-4 days hun. :dust:Click to expand...

thanks my cycles were from 29 to 31 days before mc hope we all get bfp soon :hugs:


----------



## CJSG1977

Well if your cycle is the same length or even a few days longer....there is a good chance its implantation. Just keep an eye for the next few days. If it starts to become bright red, or with clots then and only then would I be concerned af is coming.

Have everything crossed for you hun! All of us girlies deserve a good strong sticky bean after what we have been through! :hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

Just popping in to check on my girls! I don't have much to report... another faint BFP today... I should see a BFN by Monday at the latest and hopefully a BFP again shortly after! :yipee:


----------



## heather_dw

I am having a really hard time today. I should be 18 weeks.. and I have nothing. I don't know what set me off, but obviously my anti-depression/anxiety med isn't working as well today.

bah.


----------



## Fairybabe

Hugs Heather, you be super kind to yourself. Time to indulge and pamper until this wave of emotions passes. It's so hard. Am off to run myself a relaxing bath for the very same reason. 
Fairy xx


----------



## svetayasofiya

heather_dw said:


> I am having a really hard time today. I should be 18 weeks.. and I have nothing. I don't know what set me off, but obviously my anti-depression/anxiety med isn't working as well today.
> 
> bah.

:hugs: I'd be about 19 wks today. Hang in there. We're all here to support eachother. Never give up hope.


----------



## CJSG1977

I'd be 8 and a half weeks today... think I'm crying more about it cause I had a :bfn: today. Just hoping that 10 DPO is too early to test. But I know I'm out. Can just feel it. :hugs: to all you girls. I'm thinking of you all very much on this very tough day. Must be something in the air.

Here is to you getting a negative VERY soon....followed by the BIGGEST FATTEST POSITIVE Megg!!!!!!

:dust:


----------



## Poisonwood

Hiya add me too:
BFP 13th Sept Poisonwood Last mc May 2010 (3)
:flower:


----------



## Megg33k

Poisonwood said:


> Hiya add me too:
> BFP 13th Sept Poisonwood Last mc May 2010 (3)
> :flower:

Yes, ma'am! CONGRATS! :hugs:



svetayasofiya said:


> heather_dw said:
> 
> 
> I am having a really hard time today. I should be 18 weeks.. and I have nothing. I don't know what set me off, but obviously my anti-depression/anxiety med isn't working as well today.
> 
> bah.
> 
> :hugs: I'd be about 19 wks today. Hang in there. We're all here to support eachother. Never give up hope.Click to expand...

I'd be 29+3! :cry:


----------



## Megg33k

CJSG1977 said:


> I'd be 8 and a half weeks today... think I'm crying more about it cause I had a :bfn: today. Just hoping that 10 DPO is too early to test. But I know I'm out. Can just feel it. :hugs: to all you girls. I'm thinking of you all very much on this very tough day. Must be something in the air.
> 
> Here is to you getting a negative VERY soon....followed by the BIGGEST FATTEST POSITIVE Megg!!!!!!
> 
> :dust:

I'm sorry, honey! :hugs:

Thank you for thinking of me! I hope we can get them together!


----------



## CJSG1977

Megg33k said:


> CJSG1977 said:
> 
> 
> I'd be 8 and a half weeks today... think I'm crying more about it cause I had a :bfn: today. Just hoping that 10 DPO is too early to test. But I know I'm out. Can just feel it. :hugs: to all you girls. I'm thinking of you all very much on this very tough day. Must be something in the air.
> 
> Here is to you getting a negative VERY soon....followed by the BIGGEST FATTEST POSITIVE Megg!!!!!!
> 
> :dust:
> 
> I'm sorry, honey! :hugs:
> 
> Thank you for thinking of me! I hope we can get them together!Click to expand...

You're welcome hun! You are on an incredible journey! Its hard to not check in and see how your doing! Would be so wonderful if you got a true :bfp: soon!!! And who knows, I may be lucky to join you. But I do feel it wont be this cycle. :dust:


----------



## Dazed

I would be due in 2 weeks. 

Time for some pampering and praying we all get sticky BFPs soon!


----------



## Megg33k

:hugs: Dazed!


----------



## Dazed

:hugs::thumbup:Its OK Meggie! I've learned to deal with it (I think). But thanks for the hug, those are always welcome


----------



## Megg33k

Well, I think its crap! And I'm ready for your BFP! So, I haven't learned to deal with it! LOL


----------



## Dazed

Don't get me wrong, I am definately ready for it too! In the time being, I will just have to settle for my furbabies chasing eachother around the house.

How are you doing?


----------



## aussiettc

I would be 35 +6 or 18 week +6 today.:cry:
I think a nice big glass of :wine: is in order today


----------



## Lucy1973

Hi, I would be either 32 weeks or 20 weeks today, but instead I am 5 weeks and grateful for that, although it won't be the most relaxing pregnancy ever if it actually works out. :wacko:

Good luck Megg so excited for you! :hugs:

Keep at it CJ you'll get there, and the next one has got to be the sticky one!!!:hugs:
:dust:everyone this month and :hi:


----------



## Megg33k

I'm good, Dazed! Only worrying about 20% of the time... which is low for me. My only real concern is that I still have some ovary pain... which makes me feel like I didn't ovulate. But the doctor assured me that it wasn't even an option! So, I guess I'll put it out of my mind. Probably just some left over cysts from the smaller follies that didn't release. :shrug:

Thanks, Lucy! I have everything crossed that it works out!


----------



## Dazed

Trust your doctor Megg. At this point you don't have a reason not to since you seem to like him.
I'm crossing everything for you again!


----------



## Megg33k

I'm trying... but my chart seriously tells a different story. It doesn't seem to suggest that I've ovulated. That scares me... a lot. :(


----------



## Dazed

I'm sorry your worrying. I wish I could take all of that away for you, but just remember how may times charts have lied to not only you, but many girls on here.


----------



## klcuk3

Hi Megg can u add me to this list please....I had MMC June 2010 hoping to update with bfp very soon xx


----------



## Fairybabe

Hey Megg, sorry you are worrying...just think tho, who knows what your chart will be doing with the meds you have had to take, it could totally throw things out... 

Hang in there!!!

Fairy xx


----------



## Mummytofour

PMA Meggles!!!!!:thumbup: You ALWAYS give us ladies loads!! Now we are sending you truckloads in return!! LOL!!! Time to roll out the PMA truck for Megg me thinks!!!

AFM I would have a 3 month old by now.:cry:
On a fabby note though....my friend who suffered 2 MMC is now 18 weeks pregnant and will be 42 in January!:happydance: See....PMA!!!!!


----------



## Megg33k

Thanks girls... I hope so! :(

I'll get you added, klcuk! :hugs:

Thanks, Mummytofour... I would also have a baby about to turn 3 months... the other figure was based on my 2nd loss.


----------



## klcuk3

Thanks Megg xx Good luck with your IUI cycle.......I'm sure that those millions of sperm won't lose their way xxx


----------



## Fairybabe

Congrats on your BFP poisonwood!!!! Happy and healthy 9 months to you!!!

Megg, how did we get to 119? Did i miss one? 

Fairy x


----------



## CJSG1977

I totally agree, Megg you do SO much for us. And I also agree that your charts may not be giving you a true picture just yet! Lots and LOTS of PMA for you. I still cant wait to hear. Based on my 5th mc I would have a 13 month old! Why DO we do this to ourselves. Our angels are with us even though we can't see them :hugs: to all the beautiful angels connected to all the women in this thread and other ones!!!

I am also looking forward to seeing more :bfp: 's!!!!

:dust:


----------



## Megg33k

Fairybabe said:


> Congrats on your BFP poisonwood!!!! Happy and healthy 9 months to you!!!
> 
> Megg, how did we get to 119? Did i miss one?
> 
> Fairy x

2 people didn't announce in this thread that I happened to know first hand got their BFP's. Lamburai and Rmar are the 2 new ones. I'm hoping Lambs doesn't hit me for posting it! LOL



CJSG1977 said:


> I totally agree, Megg you do SO much for us. And I also agree that your charts may not be giving you a true picture just yet! Lots and LOTS of PMA for you. I still cant wait to hear. Based on my 5th mc I would have a 13 month old! Why DO we do this to ourselves. Our angels are with us even though we can't see them :hugs: to all the beautiful angels connected to all the women in this thread and other ones!!!
> 
> I am also looking forward to seeing more :bfp: 's!!!!
> 
> :dust:

Thank you! :hugs: Maybe its not... I'll try and keep up the positivity!


----------



## reversal

hi ladies I got my 1st af since my mc today and im suprisingly ok I was dreading it as I thought I would be so upset but I thought well at least i'll know when i'm ovulating so I can ttc propely, good luck to the rest of you ladies hope you get your bfp


----------



## VGibs

Meggs - Remember how crazy my chart was???? *OMG when I looked up I typed "chart" with an S instead of a C...how friggin embarrassing would that have been? LOL* Anyways, I think charts go crazy and flucuate all the time. And if charts were an excact science everyone who uses them would be pregnant all the time! So don't stress about your chart! It just makes your chart even more screwed up! haha


----------



## CJSG1977

:hugs: reversal

I know how you feel hunni!


----------



## Megg33k

VGibs said:


> Meggs - Remember how crazy my chart was???? *OMG when I looked up I typed "chart" with an S instead of a C...how friggin embarrassing would that have been? LOL* Anyways, I think charts go crazy and flucuate all the time. And if charts were an excact science everyone who uses them would be pregnant all the time! So don't stress about your chart! It just makes your chart even more screwed up! haha

Unfortunately, I don't actually remember! Link me? I can't remember things that would make me feel better... only things that make me feel worse! LOL

LOL @ mistyping!


----------



## Mummytofour

Hi guys!:wave:
Megg....you are PUPO!!! Enjoy it girl and stop analyzing!:haha:
How's Amos by the way? Anyone know? Thinking of her for her scan tomorrow.:hugs:

AFM I think I'm going nuts!:wacko: I *think* I'm 4dpo, but not entirely sure due to screwy cycles just recently and I feel SOOOO nauseous!
My bbs are hot, heavy and sore. I am majorly constipated, burping etc and feel ready for bed all day! LOL!:wacko:

Am I just crackers?! I have stopped ALL my meds this cycle and been NTNP as I have my first private consult on 24 September.....:shrug:

DH thinks I am *with child* as he puts it!:haha:


----------



## dawny690

Surely they would not have transfered the :spermy: unless you were ready to pop xxxx


----------



## Megg33k

You're probably all right! I know that! I just can't help it! Its almost clinical! LOL

I need to hear from Amos. I haven't... not even after I txt her about my IUI! Hmm... I only just realized that! I'll call her if I have to! Also thinking of her scan tomorrow!


----------



## dawny690

:hugs: Megg give amos our love hope tomorrow goes ok for her xxxx


----------



## svetayasofiya

dawny690 said:


> :hugs: Megg give amos our love hope tomorrow goes ok for her xxxx

I 2nd that :hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

I will! I promise!

Edit: She did respond to my msg about the IUI! I lied! I just couldn't remember who all did, because there were so many txts! I had almost 10 before I ever sent a single one... just from people who knew it was happening! LOL


----------



## VGibs

Meggs - I got rid of my charts


----------



## Megg33k

Aww! Oh no! I'll trust you on that then! :hugs:


----------



## BizyBee

:hi: hi girls! Hope all is well.


----------



## Tulip

Morning Jen! Best of luck today, can't wait to hear all is well! xx


----------



## Mummytofour

I second that...good luck Jen!:thumbup:

Can we have pics of your little bean this time please?!!! LOL!:thumbup:


----------



## Megg33k

Agreeing! Def pics!


----------



## jonnanne3

Good luck Jen! :hugs:


----------



## ttcstill

Good Morning all...... Need a little help here..... I lost the baby on the 25th of August.... The baby had been gone for about 5 days already but I was induced and had a normal delivery...... Should I still be testing postive for pregnancy???? I think these test appear to be getting darker!


----------



## CJSG1977

You could still be testing positive for pregnancy hun, and the lines can be darker depending on the amount of hcg that gets in to your urine. If you are concerned I would get your GP to do some bloods and see if they are high, and getting higher every 48 hours. I had positives for a week and a half after my loss and my niece had positives for 3 weeks and we were both only 5-6 weeks along. So the further along you were the higher and longer for the levels to drop.

How far along were you hun?? Get some bloods done I would!! Your GP should be making sure your levels have gone down anyway. :hugs:


----------



## ttcstill

I was 15 weeks when his heart stopped beating and 16 weeks when they induced me..... I delivered normal with no complications.... a week and 3 days later I was in the hospital with a virus and really high fever they did a sonogram and said my uterus was back to pre- pregnancy position. My tests are posted in TTC thread SMEP Chatter Thread!


----------



## CJSG1977

:hugs: I'm sorry this happened to you hun. Iwould definitely get some bloods done, the levels should determine whether it was from yoyr previous pregnancy or not.

If you ovulated then there is a chance you could be pregnant again as you can be very fertile straight after a loss.

Keep us posted hun. Dont drive yourself mad poas, demand some professional support. xx


----------



## CJSG1977

:hugs: I'm sorry this happened to you hun. I would definitely get some bloods done, the levels should determine whether it was from your previous pregnancy or not.

If you ovulated then there is a chance you could be pregnant again as you can be very fertile straight after a loss.

Keep us posted hun. Dont drive yourself mad poas, demand some professional support. xx


----------



## ttcstill

if you dont mind looking at the pics of the tests for me and giving your opinion I would appreciate it......https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-to-conceive/293833-sperm-meets-egg-plan-chatter-thread.html


----------



## Megg33k

I wish I had an answer, ttcstill. I'm sorry, hun. I barely get lines when I should... So, I'm not really the authority on this. Wishing you luck though, hun! :hugs:


----------



## jonnanne3

I am so sorry for your loss ttcstill. I hope you get some answers very soon. :hugs:


----------



## CJSG1977

The lines are clearly there but they dont apear to be equal or darker to the control line... which could indicate very early pregnancy indeed. But of course it could also indicate that you still have low levels of hcg in your body. I would say there is certainly a chance hun!!!!! :hugs:

Oh and I never saw that news report....I'll look it up. But I have had 6 mc so I'm not sure about the bit that says your nit likely to have another one. But you can certainly be very fertile straight after, hence why I tried straight away.


----------



## Tigerlilies

ttcstill, I'm very sorry for your loss. I agree with CJ, you might way to get blood work done, make sure it's going down but I would expect them to still be high. At 15-16wks your levels could be 20,000-200,000 mui/ml, that's going to take awhile to come back down to <5. When I MC, my levels were 4,000 and it took 4wks.
:hug: I wish you a BFP and healthy PG soon!


:dust: to all BnB ladies!


----------



## selina3127

sorry ttcstill for your loss xxxx

amos good luck for today xxxx

don't know whats goin on with my body this month, been spotting brown for 3 days now but no full blown af, bfn today !!!! come on af so i can start ttc healthly xxxxx

oh and congrats to all the new bfp's xxxx


----------



## CJSG1977

Well I'm frustrated cause I wrote a long post and it disappeared!!!!!!

I came on here to have a bit of a :cry: because the midwife called me today and has been for a few weeks to try book my first appointment. I havent been able to speak to her cause I was too upset, but we had a nice long chat and she is LOVELY!!!! She said the next time I get a positive to ring her and not my GP and she will book me straight in to the better hospital around here (although a lot further away). She said I should have had a lot more help given I have now had 6 mc. Just before the call ended she said 'I will be your midwife one day'. Of course I then burst into tears and tried to ring the dh. Butn he was at his mothers and wouldnt answer because she HATES me and doesnt even know we've had one mc never mind 6. So then I took it out on him and sent a horrid message...not proud of myself.

As I was on a roll trying to get news and support I phoned the hospital where I am waiting to see the FS and the doc made me out to be a routine case and they put me on the longest list!!! So I went a bit crazy crying down the phone and said how dare they after multiple cysts and 6 miscarriages describe me as a routine case when I have already seen the FS once. Now I am back to the beginning!! So I asked how long is a routine case meant to wait...they said I should get a letter at the end of october...but didnt say if my appointment would be a week later or weeeeeks later. The only thing she did say is that it wouldnt be 4-6 months....well the end of october will be 2 and a half.....so lying much??? Methinks they are!!!!

Sorry for the rant, just boiling over this week. Must be PMS!!! Last month when I was pg I was in the HAPPIEST mood, so think it will be bfn again tomorrow!!!

How is everyone doing??? Any news from Jen???

Who else will be testing tomorrow?

:dust:


----------



## Lucy1973

Sorry to hear all that you have been through CJ, I can't believe they treat women like you in such a routine way.....there is nothing routine about what you have been through! Sometimes they have no clue what we go through. I can't believe they are making you wait!!! Hope you will have a BFP soon and it will just stick! :hugs:


----------



## FierceAngel

can you add my :bfp: for today 16th september xxx


----------



## puppymom32

Megg33k said:


> You're probably all right! I know that! I just can't help it! Its almost clinical! LOL
> 
> I need to hear from Amos. I haven't... not even after I txt her about my IUI! Hmm... I only just realized that! I'll call her if I have to! Also thinking of her scan tomorrow!

I was thinking the same thing missing her like crazy. Send her big hugs from us.


----------



## ttcstill

Congrats Fierce Angel


----------



## CJSG1977

Congrats FierceAngel!!!!!! :hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

CJS - I'm sorry its been so rough today! I'd react the same way, I'm sure! Jen had good news. She saw a teeny baby with a heartbeat! :)

FierceAngel - Yes, ma'am! CONGRATS! :hugs:


----------



## Tulip

YAY for Jen!


----------



## impatient1

Where has Amos been?

Congrats to all the new :bfp:

:dust: to everyone.

Megg your video was entertaining, nice to be able to put a picture and voice to the name.


----------



## Megg33k

Removed...


----------



## bluesky

I thought I might be joining you all TTC today but when I got to the doctors to get mc test results they had'nt got them so got to go back in a couple of weeks. Typical as im ovulating....

Can you pop me on the list Megg anyway please as I will hopefully join you next month all being well.

MMC April 2010

Thanks


----------



## Megg33k

Sure bluesky! Sorry about your loss! :hugs: I'll add you!


----------



## Lucy1973

Congrats fierce angel :happydance:

Excellent Jen! It must be so amazing to see that! :thumbup:

Hope everything is ok Amos :flower:

Hi Megg :hi:


----------



## ttcstill

I do believe AF is on her way....... although I am slightly confused with the +hpts and the temp sike today on my chart...... hmmmmm


----------



## Vickieh1981

Not sure if it's stepping out of line but Amy updated on the spring babies thread.


----------



## Mummytofour

Thanks for leting us know Vickie. Just read it.:cry:


----------



## Megg33k

She told me I could update in here... but I wasn't home. For those who don't want to track it down, Amos' (Amy's) scan was moved up to this morning and there was no heartbeat. She was immediately taken for pre-op stuff. She's home now though. 

I couldn't have posted earlier anyway, because I was too shocked to know what to say. That's why I removed the post about when her scan was supposed to be and stuff. Gutted isn't even the word...

:cry::cry::cry::cry::cry:


----------



## Vickieh1981

Megg33k said:


> She told me I could update in here... but I wasn't home. For those who don't want to track it down, Amos' (Amy's) scan was moved up to this morning and there was no heartbeat. She was immediately taken for pre-op stuff. She's home now though.
> 
> I couldn't have posted earlier anyway, because I was too shocked to know what to say. That's why I removed the post about when her scan was supposed to be and stuff. Gutted isn't even the word...
> 
> :cry::cry::cry::cry::cry:

I know. I was so upset for her when I read it I actually felt sick. In fact I don't even think I am in the mood for internet chatting anymore. I think I will go to bed.

I wish there was something I could do for her.


----------



## Megg33k

Vickieh1981 said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> She told me I could update in here... but I wasn't home. For those who don't want to track it down, Amos' (Amy's) scan was moved up to this morning and there was no heartbeat. She was immediately taken for pre-op stuff. She's home now though.
> 
> I couldn't have posted earlier anyway, because I was too shocked to know what to say. That's why I removed the post about when her scan was supposed to be and stuff. Gutted isn't even the word...
> 
> :cry::cry::cry::cry::cry:
> 
> I know. I was so upset for her when I read it I actually felt sick. In fact I don't even think I am in the mood for internet chatting anymore. I think I will go to bed.
> 
> I wish there was something I could do for her.Click to expand...

I know. I just sat and stared into space when I saw her txt. At first, I was confused because it was so early. But, then after she said it had gotten moved up... my whole body went numb. I didn't even cry at first... I just sat. I couldn't talk, I felt like I was going to vomit, I could barely breathe. We txt'd back and forth a few times... but I felt like I was saying all the wrong things. She assured me I wasn't, and then I felt like a huge dick for her having to assure me of anything. Now, I've just been crying ever since. The last time I felt this way was our other Amy... and they both deserve so much better than what they've been dealt! I'm seriously sick over this... and I don't know what to do... because I feel like I should be offering support, and all I'm doing is crying.

Someone else got some not so fantastic news today too... and that's also broken my heart.

I feel sort of cold and dead inside... But I hope all my girls know I love them dearly!


----------



## doddy0402

So so sorry Amos...life just isn't fair... you are in my thoughts tonight.xx:cry:


----------



## CJSG1977

:hugs: for AMOS!!!! :cry: Lost for words....


----------



## Amos2009

Thanks everyone...it's amazing how much love and support I have from you ladies. I am just numb...I really thought this was my forever baby. I feel like someone has pulled my heart out and ripped it into pieces. It's amazing how different it feels losing a baby when you've heard the heartbeat. Not that I didn't grieve over the ones I lost early, but it just feels so much worse now. I can't even describe it, but you ladies know exactly how I feel.


----------



## sequeena

Amos.... no... :cry: oh god I am so so sorry :hugs:


----------



## VGibs

Megg - did they take her for surgery right away????? God no....are you guys sure??? Like 100% sure??? Could they have made a mistake????? God...Im not sad so much as incredibly angry!!!!!!!!!! WHY WHY WHY WHY WHY WHY WHY???????????????????????? It's not fair!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ttcstill

Amos.... :hugs: I do not know exactly how you feel because you will process things differently then I did..... I do know the confusion and anger though as I recently lost mine after hearing the heartbeat for a second time..... I am still trying to make sense of it all and yet somewhere deep inside I know I will never truly understand! I am here for you if you need to talk, PM me and I will give you my phone number.


----------



## Amos2009

ttcstill said:


> Amos.... :hugs: I do not know exactly how you feel because you will process things differently then I did..... I do know the confusion and anger though as I recently lost mine after hearing the heartbeat for a second time..... I am still trying to make sense of it all and yet somewhere deep inside I know I will never truly understand! I am here for you if you need to talk, PM me and I will give you my phone number.

Thanks. I'm so sorry for your loss. I wasn't even as far along as you, so I can't imagine what you went through :hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

Amos, sweetie... I have no idea what you're feeling... but 'numb' was the only way to describe how I felt when I read it. So, maybe I have a 1% understanding of it. I wish more than anything in the world that I could at least give you a real hug right now. If you asked, I would leave now just to do it. Please know that I'm here for ANYTHING you could possibly need, Sis. I can't stop crying for you. :cry:


----------



## Amos2009

VGibs said:


> Megg - did they take her for surgery right away????? God no....are you guys sure??? Like 100% sure??? Could they have made a mistake????? God...Im not sad so much as incredibly angry!!!!!!!!!! WHY WHY WHY WHY WHY WHY WHY???????????????????????? It's not fair!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Hey V- no, I'm still here. The surgery is scheduled for tomorrow morning. And your last sentence spells it out.....WHY


----------



## Amos2009

Megg33k said:


> Amos, sweetie... I have no idea what you're feeling... but 'numb' was the only way to describe how I felt when I read it. So, maybe I have a 1% understanding of it. I wish more than anything in the world that I could at least give you a real hug right now. If you asked, I would leave now just to do it. Please know that I'm here for ANYTHING you could possibly need, Sis. I can't stop crying for you. :cry:

Thanks Sis. Just when I think I am done crying I read a sweet post from you ladies. 
And how's this for a kick in the balls? I am so nauseas right now....damn body.


----------



## Megg33k

Amos2009 said:


> VGibs said:
> 
> 
> Megg - did they take her for surgery right away????? God no....are you guys sure??? Like 100% sure??? Could they have made a mistake????? God...Im not sad so much as incredibly angry!!!!!!!!!! WHY WHY WHY WHY WHY WHY WHY???????????????????????? It's not fair!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Hey V- no, I'm still here. The surgery is scheduled for tomorrow morning. And your last sentence spells it out.....WHYClick to expand...

I guess I misread the txt about surgery. Sorry about the misunderstanding.


----------



## puppymom32

Amos Hun I am so so so sorry. I wish there was something i could say to make it all better. All I can offer is that I am here if you need anything. You are in my prayers and in my heart.


----------



## ttcstill

Amos2009 said:


> ttcstill said:
> 
> 
> Amos.... :hugs: I do not know exactly how you feel because you will process things differently then I did..... I do know the confusion and anger though as I recently lost mine after hearing the heartbeat for a second time..... I am still trying to make sense of it all and yet somewhere deep inside I know I will never truly understand! I am here for you if you need to talk, PM me and I will give you my phone number.
> 
> Thanks. I'm so sorry for your loss. I wasn't even as far along as you, so I can't imagine what you went through :hugs:Click to expand...

It doesnt matter how far you were..... thank you for your concern. It just seems so pointless when you are that far along and then at the drop of a dime its all over. How are they going to proceed??? I had to be induced and had to deliver as they say it is less dangerous...... I dont know if you will know what the baby was or not but we did it was a little boy... we got to hold him and have him baptized which really did help. Like I said if you need anything I am here for you!


----------



## ttcstill

Amos2009 said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> Amos, sweetie... I have no idea what you're feeling... but 'numb' was the only way to describe how I felt when I read it. So, maybe I have a 1% understanding of it. I wish more than anything in the world that I could at least give you a real hug right now. If you asked, I would leave now just to do it. Please know that I'm here for ANYTHING you could possibly need, Sis. I can't stop crying for you. :cry:
> 
> Thanks Sis. Just when I think I am done crying I read a sweet post from you ladies.
> And how's this for a kick in the balls? I am so nauseas right now....damn body.Click to expand...

Our bodies dont realize we have suffered a loss sometimes even after its all over. For 10 days after I delivered I was secreting milk.


----------



## Fairybabe

Oh Amos..... i'm sooooo sorry for your loss. Love and prayers coming your way. 

Fairyxx


----------



## Fairybabe

Fierce Angel, congrats on your BFP!! A sticky bean and happy and healthy 9 months for you.

AFM, i'll be away the next 10days on a family break...take care all of you in the meantime. 

Hugs

Fairy xx


----------



## Amos2009

Sis- you didn't misunderstand. They sent me to the hospital so I could do all my pre-op stuff. The surgery is tomorrow morning at 8:30


----------



## Megg33k

Amos2009 said:


> Sis- you didn't misunderstand. They sent me to the hospital so I could do all my pre-op stuff. The surgery is tomorrow morning at 8:30

Oh! Okay! I thought I might have misread in my state of shock. I'll be keeping you in my thoughts. I really wish there was something I could do, Sis. I really do. :nope:


----------



## LunaBean

Im so so sorry Amos...I dont even know what to say.... :hug:


----------



## Amos2009

Thanks Lizzie...you have been there too unfortunately as many times as me. 

Sis- you've already been my rock. I can't repay you for everything you've done.


----------



## animalcracker

Amos2009 said:


> Thanks everyone...it's amazing how much love and support I have from you ladies. I am just numb...I really thought this was my forever baby. I feel like someone has pulled my heart out and ripped it into pieces. It's amazing how different it feels losing a baby when you've heard the heartbeat. Not that I didn't grieve over the ones I lost early, but it just feels so much worse now. I can't even describe it, but you ladies know exactly how I feel.

Amos, I just read the news and my heart is broken for you. 

I lost my baby last week (I was almost 9 weeks but baby measured 6 weeks, 3 days and no heartbeat) and had the D&C last Friday. 

You have been through this devastation so many times and it is so unfair. Please know I am thinking about you and wish you much love and luck for your surgery tomorrow. xoxoxox:hugs:


----------



## roonsma

Don't know what to say Amos, but i'll be thinking of you hun x:cry:


----------



## Amos2009

animalcracker said:


> Amos2009 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks everyone...it's amazing how much love and support I have from you ladies. I am just numb...I really thought this was my forever baby. I feel like someone has pulled my heart out and ripped it into pieces. It's amazing how different it feels losing a baby when you've heard the heartbeat. Not that I didn't grieve over the ones I lost early, but it just feels so much worse now. I can't even describe it, but you ladies know exactly how I feel.
> 
> Amos, I just read the news and my heart is broken for you.
> 
> I lost my baby last week (I was almost 9 weeks but baby measured 6 weeks, 3 days and no heartbeat) and had the D&C last Friday.
> 
> You have been through this devastation so many times and it is so unfair. Please know I am thinking about you and wish you much love and luck for your surgery tomorrow. xoxoxox:hugs:Click to expand...

I'm so sorry hun. I had no idea. :cry::cry: It's just not fair. I think if I do get pregnant again I will start drinking, smoking and doing drugs. Seems to work out ok for those people.


----------



## Fairybabe

Sorry for your loss animalcracker. 
Fairy xx


----------



## ttcstill

Amos2009 said:


> animalcracker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amos2009 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks everyone...it's amazing how much love and support I have from you ladies. I am just numb...I really thought this was my forever baby. I feel like someone has pulled my heart out and ripped it into pieces. It's amazing how different it feels losing a baby when you've heard the heartbeat. Not that I didn't grieve over the ones I lost early, but it just feels so much worse now. I can't even describe it, but you ladies know exactly how I feel.
> 
> Amos, I just read the news and my heart is broken for you.
> 
> I lost my baby last week (I was almost 9 weeks but baby measured 6 weeks, 3 days and no heartbeat) and had the D&C last Friday.
> 
> You have been through this devastation so many times and it is so unfair. Please know I am thinking about you and wish you much love and luck for your surgery tomorrow. xoxoxox:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> I'm so sorry hun. I had no idea. :cry::cry: It's just not fair. I think if I do get pregnant again I will start drinking, smoking and doing drugs. Seems to work out ok for those people.Click to expand...

LOL...... I am sorry I know its not funny but you have no idea how many times I have started ranting and raving about how drugs addicts and prostitues can carry healthy children to term and I feel cheated!


----------



## Megg33k

Amos2009 said:


> Thanks Lizzie...you have been there too unfortunately as many times as me.
> 
> Sis- you've already been my rock. I can't repay you for everything you've done.

Just when I'd stopped crying! You've already repaid me and then some by being the sister I never had... by caring about me when you had more than enough to worry about in your own life... by just having been on this forum so I could find you. You truly are my sister in my heart, and my sadness knows no bounds because I'm not there in person for you right now. <3


----------



## Amos2009

I swear- I've done everything by the book in 6 pregnancies and it's gotten me NOWHERE. So, I figure I will try something different.


----------



## Megg33k

Double post? With a post between?


----------



## Amos2009

Megg33k said:


> Amos2009 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks Lizzie...you have been there too unfortunately as many times as me.
> 
> Sis- you've already been my rock. I can't repay you for everything you've done.
> 
> Just when I'd stopped crying! You've already repaid me and then some by being the sister I never had... by caring about me when you had more than enough to worry about in your own life... by just having been on this forum so I could find you. You truly are my sister in my heart, and my sadness knows no bounds because I'm not there in person for you right now. <3Click to expand...

Ok- I gotta stop these waterworks....


----------



## Megg33k

Amos2009 said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amos2009 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks Lizzie...you have been there too unfortunately as many times as me.
> 
> Sis- you've already been my rock. I can't repay you for everything you've done.
> 
> Just when I'd stopped crying! You've already repaid me and then some by being the sister I never had... by caring about me when you had more than enough to worry about in your own life... by just having been on this forum so I could find you. You truly are my sister in my heart, and my sadness knows no bounds because I'm not there in person for you right now. <3Click to expand...
> 
> Ok- I gotta stop these waterworks....Click to expand...

Me too!


----------



## puppymom32

Amos2009 said:


> I swear- I've done everything by the book in 6 pregnancies and it's gotten me NOWHERE. So, I figure I will try something different.

I'm with you sis it is total BS not fair at all. i'll bcum a drug addict prostitute with you if you want. :kiss::hugs:


----------



## VGibs

We would have to start a new thread "The Hoe's, Druggies, and Delinquent Mom to Be" thread...I know it's not funny but I always revert to dopey jokes when things get rough


----------



## Amos2009

Virginia- I do too....I think that's a wonderful name for a thread. 
Amy- let's get it started. We could make some extra money from the corner, then use it to buy our crack. Oh and baby diapers.


----------



## Megg33k

I'm okay with that! I'd join that thread! The "Because Nothing Else Seems To Work" Club!


----------



## Amos2009

Megg33k said:


> Double post? With a post between?

Who- me?


----------



## puppymom32

Amos2009 said:


> Virginia- I do too....I think that's a wonderful name for a thread.
> Amy- let's get it started. We could make some extra money from the corner, then use it to buy our crack. Oh and baby diapers.

Ok you take the south and I'll take the midwest. :hugs:


----------



## Amos2009

puppymom32 said:


> Amos2009 said:
> 
> 
> Virginia- I do too....I think that's a wonderful name for a thread.
> Amy- let's get it started. We could make some extra money from the corner, then use it to buy our crack. Oh and baby diapers.
> 
> Ok you take the south and I'll take the midwest. :hugs:Click to expand...

Done!

OH...and Sis- you are NOT going to be a member of that club you are talking about. You are fertilizing about 3 eggies right now.


----------



## puppymom32

Right you'll have to be our pimp Megg.


----------



## Groovychick

May I join this thread girls?


----------



## animalcracker

Amos2009 said:


> animalcracker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amos2009 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks everyone...it's amazing how much love and support I have from you ladies. I am just numb...I really thought this was my forever baby. I feel like someone has pulled my heart out and ripped it into pieces. It's amazing how different it feels losing a baby when you've heard the heartbeat. Not that I didn't grieve over the ones I lost early, but it just feels so much worse now. I can't even describe it, but you ladies know exactly how I feel.
> 
> Amos, I just read the news and my heart is broken for you.
> 
> I lost my baby last week (I was almost 9 weeks but baby measured 6 weeks, 3 days and no heartbeat) and had the D&C last Friday.
> 
> You have been through this devastation so many times and it is so unfair. Please know I am thinking about you and wish you much love and luck for your surgery tomorrow. xoxoxox:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> I'm so sorry hun. I had no idea. :cry::cry: It's just not fair. I think if I do get pregnant again I will start drinking, smoking and doing drugs. Seems to work out ok for those people.Click to expand...

I feel like that sometimes. The other day I was at the market and saw a teenage mother grab her little toddler by the arm and shake him just because he dropped his toy. She was basically bullying the little child in front of her teenage friends. I was so upset, I started to cry and I had to leave the store. 

I don't understand how some women who don't deserve to have children have no problems conceiving, while those of us like you and me who would give up everything to be a mother, have problems.

It's just not fair:cry: My thoughts and good wishes are with you Amos. Much love to you xoxox:hugs:


----------



## animalcracker

VGibs said:


> We would have to start a new thread "The Hoe's, Druggies, and Delinquent Mom to Be" thread...I know it's not funny but I always revert to dopey jokes when things get rough

I will join that thread! LOL

Honestly I have been sitting here like a lump bawling my eyes out for the past 45 minutes. Thank goodness no one is home


----------



## puppymom32

Welcome Groovychick so sorry for your loss.


----------



## svetayasofiya

:hugs: I am so unbelievably sorry to hear of your loss Amos.......... xoxox


----------



## animalcracker

Groovychick said:


> May I join this thread girls?

Come on in :) I just posted in here today for the first time too. :hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

Amos2009 said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> Double post? With a post between?
> 
> Who- me?Click to expand...

No... The message I posted to you posted twice... with a post from you in between them! It was weird! I replaced what it said with the "double post" thing.



Amos2009 said:


> puppymom32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amos2009 said:
> 
> 
> Virginia- I do too....I think that's a wonderful name for a thread.
> Amy- let's get it started. We could make some extra money from the corner, then use it to buy our crack. Oh and baby diapers.
> 
> Ok you take the south and I'll take the midwest. :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Done!
> 
> OH...and Sis- you are NOT going to be a member of that club you are talking about. You are fertilizing about 3 eggies right now.Click to expand...

OMG! Why are you being positive for me right now?!?! NO! You cannot be the strong one between the 2 of us today! :hugs:



puppymom32 said:


> Right you'll have to be our pimp Megg.

And you... well... fine, I'll be the pimp!


----------



## CJSG1977

God its been one of those days...cant stop crying either. You ladies are all so wonderful and have been through so much!! You deserve the beautiful bundle that is gods gift!! Amos I cant say I know how you feel because I have never got to see a heartbeat, but with 6 losses myself I know what you mean when you say that there are women out there who abuse their own bodies and therefore their little ones inside and carry to term!!!

I love my sisters cause they are my sisters, but we dont have a relationship because they are drug and alcohol dependent... but my youngest sister had to have a c-section at 33 weeks cause she smoked (inc drugs) and drank through her pregnancy and then the placenta was failing to get oxygen to him so the only way he would live was to be born. He weighed 2Llbs 13 oz and fought for his life and made it. But my sister and I have not spoken since cause the minute he was born she carried on with the drugs and alcohol. I know its not nice when its my sister, but you cant choose your family. Its just my other 2 sisters are the same and I am the only 'sober' one and they all have children now. I dont smoke or take drugs, I drink occasionally on the weekend or have a glass of wine at home and I eat healthy etc etc. The world is upside down!!

Amos...the BIGGEST of hugs right now. No words would be enough I'm sure. Please look after yourself. xx


----------



## Megg33k

Groovychick said:


> May I join this thread girls?

Of course you can! I'll add you! :hugs: When was your most recent loss (month and year) and how many have you had total? I just want to be sure I add you right... I'm not trying to pry!



animalcracker said:


> VGibs said:
> 
> 
> We would have to start a new thread "The Hoe's, Druggies, and Delinquent Mom to Be" thread...I know it's not funny but I always revert to dopey jokes when things get rough
> 
> I will join that thread! LOL
> 
> Honestly I have been sitting here like a lump bawling my eyes out for the past 45 minutes. Thank goodness no one is homeClick to expand...

I know! This... blah! I'll add you too!


----------



## Amos2009

CJ- I had no idea you have had 6 losses too. :hugs::hugs: I'm so sorry hunni.

Groovy- jump on in. Today's been a rough day, but it only lasts a few minutes- these ladies make you giggle AND cry :hugs:

Animal- that makes me so sick to see someone abusing their child, or to hear about it on tv, when all we want is ONE healthy baby. That's one part of life I will never understand.

And Sis- don't tell me what to do!!! I'm the older sister remember?? I will spank that butt! :haha:


----------



## impatient1

To the new ladies who joined, you are joining an amazing thread with wonderful support. So sorry for your losses.

Amos I am so sorry for your loss :hugs:


----------



## ttcstill

wow------ I am glad my little joke helped out! It seems we may be losing memebers though ROFLMAO....... You guys are great.... I think maybe I O'd Tuesday its hard to tell with my chart being off by about two weeks. I did take another test and it is negative so maybe just maybe I am ready to hit the ground running. O and if I did O Tuesday I am right on track because I have DTD two days in a row.


----------



## Dazed

Sorry Amos.


----------



## sequeena

Hi guys... would like a little help with a test I've taken but do not want to post pics here out of respect for Amos. If you'd be so kind as to pop over to my journal (in my sig) it's there on the last page :)


----------



## Megg33k

Amos2009 said:


> CJ- I had no idea you have had 6 losses too. :hugs::hugs: I'm so sorry hunni.
> 
> Groovy- jump on in. Today's been a rough day, but it only lasts a few minutes- these ladies make you giggle AND cry :hugs:
> 
> Animal- that makes me so sick to see someone abusing their child, or to hear about it on tv, when all we want is ONE healthy baby. That's one part of life I will never understand.
> 
> And Sis- don't tell me what to do!!! I'm the older sister remember?? I will spank that butt! :haha:

Yes ma'am! :shy:



sequeena said:


> Hi guys... would like a little help with a test I've taken but do not want to post pics here out of respect for Amos. If you'd be so kind as to pop over to my journal (in my sig) it's there on the last page :)

Going now!


----------



## Megg33k

If anyone wants a good laugh, feel free to read the last 2 pages of my journal! Today sucked... and I'm STILL cracking up!


----------



## CJSG1977

Amos, please dont be sorry for me, today we are here to support you!!! But thank you too :hugs:

I'll take a peek sequeena.


----------



## sequeena

Thank you both, I'm so nervous now :hugs:


----------



## groovygrl

:cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry:

SOOOOO SORRY MY SWEET

I don't know what you feel today but I agree that it's beyond devastating to wrap your heart and head around the loss when you have heard the heartbeat. What-y what-y WTF????? OH HOW UNFAIR.

I would like to jump on a plane right now - (even though that's what I was supposed to do this week but I'm pulling a sicky :dohh:) and come wrap my arms around you. and keep pouring you big glasses of red wine. I know that's probably not the best thing to do but... as someone else said on another thread today perhaps getting drunk, taking drugs and smoking ciggies is the way to go 'cus it's obviously working for a lot of other girls that have healthy babies. SOOOO UNFAIR

Megg - you and Amy might want to banish me from this thread forever for what I'm about to say but... Babe, Amy knows how much you love her and are hurting for her. She's so very lucky to have you. BUT... you need to move away from this for a wee bit and go have a little meditate too move the energy of grieving out of your body. You have a little blastie or two or three that need to attach so go breath some light into your uterus and then come back to pour some on Amy! I mean this in the most loving way ladies. xo


----------



## animalcracker

Megg33k said:


> If anyone wants a good laugh, feel free to read the last 2 pages of my journal! Today sucked... and I'm STILL cracking up!

I am LMAO at the term 'joo-joo vibes!'

This TTC after a loss thread is awesome. I came in here today to share my condolences to Amos. I've been so depressed since last week and you've all made me smile, laugh and cry in the span of an hour. I really needed that.

Thank you all. If you don't mind, I think I will become a permanent fixture in here too! :flower:


----------



## Amos2009

Sequeena- this thread is about you ladies and happy thoughts. I'm sorry I had to bring in the sadness today. But NO MORE....let's move on. Now I gotta go look at your pics.


----------



## sequeena

Amos2009 said:


> Sequeena- this thread is about you ladies and happy thoughts. I'm sorry I had to bring in the sadness today. But NO MORE....let's move on. Now I gotta go look at your pics.

No hun it's ok don't you worry yourself :hugs: You can cry/rant as much as you like!

Thank you for looking xxx


----------



## Megg33k

groovygrl said:


> :cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry:
> 
> SOOOOO SORRY MY SWEET
> 
> I don't know what you feel today but I agree that it's beyond devastating to wrap your heart and head around the loss when you have heard the heartbeat. What-y what-y WTF????? OH HOW UNFAIR.
> 
> I would like to jump on a plane right now - (even though that's what I was supposed to do this week but I'm pulling a sicky :dohh:) and come wrap my arms around you. and keep pouring you big glasses of red wine. I know that's probably not the best thing to do but... as someone else said on another thread today perhaps getting drunk, taking drugs and smoking ciggies is the way to go 'cus it's obviously working for a lot of other girls that have healthy babies. SOOOO UNFAIR
> 
> Megg - you and Amy might want to banish me from this thread forever for what I'm about to say but... Babe, Amy knows how much you love her and are hurting for her. She's so very lucky to have you. BUT... you need to move away from this for a wee bit and go have a little meditate too move the energy of grieving out of your body. You have a little blastie or two or three that need to attach so go breath some light into your uterus and then come back to pour some on Amy! I mean this in the most loving way ladies. xo

I would never banish you for that! I totally understand! I've actually started laughing more than crying... and because of these same women. I will meditate some tonight... listen to my PMA music... take me time! I'm eternally grateful that you sucked up enough courage to say something even though I could have taken it badly! :hugs: Thank you!



animalcracker said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> If anyone wants a good laugh, feel free to read the last 2 pages of my journal! Today sucked... and I'm STILL cracking up!
> 
> I am LMAO at the term 'joo-joo vibes!'
> 
> This TTC after a loss thread is awesome. I came in here today to share my condolences to Amos. I've been so depressed since last week and you've all made me smile, laugh and cry in the span of an hour. I really needed that.
> 
> Thank you all. If you don't mind, I think I will become a permanent fixture in here too! :flower:Click to expand...

I agree! Amazing thread, if I do say so myself! *pats self on back* :haha: Please become a permanent fixture.. but I expect you to be preggo through a good deal of your residence here!



Amos2009 said:


> Sequeena- this thread is about you ladies and happy thoughts. I'm sorry I had to bring in the sadness today. But NO MORE....let's move on. Now I gotta go look at your pics.

You're AMAZING! :hugs: Just saying!


----------



## groovygrl

:nope: Oh crap I put my foot in it. I read back a few post and CJ - I am so sorry. The crap I said about alcohol, drugs and ciggies was a bad joke. How terribly insensitive. I'm so sorry. I am sorry this is something real to people you love. 

Amos - you don't need to turn the channel to something happier on here. Let everyone here support you.


----------



## Megg33k

I mean this in the nicest way possible... but I have a hard time taking posts seriously with your avatar, groovygrl! :rofl: He looks so dumb and confused! I <3 him!


----------



## groovygrl

:rofl: megg - I am laughing my head off right now. ha ha ha. ya he does look dumb and confused. I tried to put an actual photo of myself into the profile but...well dumb and confused. so maybe he is more fitting than you know? :haha:


----------



## Megg33k

Nah! But I love him... and he cracks me up! You should keep him forever! :)


----------



## Amos2009

Groovy....:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:

And CJ- I apologize too...I shouldn't spout off things sometimes.


----------



## CJSG1977

groovygrl said:


> :nope: Oh crap I put my foot in it. I read back a few post and CJ - I am so sorry. The crap I said about alcohol, drugs and ciggies was a bad joke. How terribly insensitive. I'm so sorry. I am sorry this is something real to people you love.
> 
> Amos - you don't need to turn the channel to something happier on here. Let everyone here support you.

Please dont worry!! I have learned to live with it for a very long time now, as my mother also has the same problems. God did good when he planted one moderately sane person into my family :haha: Did I just refer to myself as sane! Wow I really am nuts LOL!

And I'm repeating what everyone is saying but this thread truly is awesome! And the support is boundless. Amazing what we can do when we all come together in sorrow.

:hugs:


----------



## Amos2009

CJ- I don't know your whole story- have all your losses been early and have they found anything "wrong" in testing?


----------



## CJSG1977

Amos2009 said:


> CJ- I don't know your whole story- have all your losses been early and have they found anything "wrong" in testing?

Please dont worry about the comments, I really dont look at life like that. Always got to be positive.

All my losses have been early, I got to 7-8 weeks on 2 but never had a scan as didnt know then I had problems. Since then I haven't got past 6 weeks. I have been tested for blood clotting diseases - all clear, chromosomes checked for me and the dh and all clear. The only thing they tell me is they dont see a problem and I will carry to term one day! My last mc last month showed low levels of progesterone and even lower hcg so they left me to miscarry as they didnt believe my results were high enough to warrant a viable pregnancy!

I am now waiting to go back to the FS but my GP made me out to be a routine case and I am on the longest waiting list. I went a bit crazy today.

Will they be giving you any answers??? I think even with answers we dont feel better - it doesnt bring back what we've lost.

On a cheerier note....groovygrl....I LOVE your avartar! Looks like it should be a character in ice age :rofl:


----------



## Amos2009

I really don't have any answers either. The only testing I haven't had done is genetic testing and that is because it is so expensive over here and is not covered by my insurance. The only thing I have "wrong" with me, and they really don't look at it as being "wrong" is I am homozygous for MTHFR. Which is just basically a clotting thing. But I was on aspirin this pregnancy and it didn't seem to matter. Plus, I don't think a clotting factor would have even let me grow a pregnancy this far if that was the problem. Could be wrong though...


----------



## dawny690

Amy my darling im so sorry for your loss :cry: sending you millions of :hugs: at this time and im in tears for you as you deserve so much better than this mucho love to you and your family :kiss:es Xxxx


----------



## animalcracker

groovygrl said:


> :rofl: megg - I am laughing my head off right now. ha ha ha. ya he does look dumb and confused. I tried to put an actual photo of myself into the profile but...well dumb and confused. so maybe he is more fitting than you know? :haha:

LMAO I agree with Megg, your avatar is hysterical! I have no idea what it is but it looks so lost and confused :laugh2:


----------



## groovygrl

thanks CJ - I think I'll keep him then. he does actually suit 'cus no matter how hard I try to be cool, I end up being... the charming word is "quirky" but the real word is 'dorky'. I mean this in the most fun way of course, it actually makes me giggle. Also... I don't know how you feel about Naturopathy? I have only had two losses but because of my age, Dr.s won't do any testing at all, full stop. i don't even qualify for waiting lists. So...I found a Naturopath (specialised in fertility and obstetrics) that was happy to do all the testing. All the same testing the med. community would/should have done. It was all stupidly $$ but enabled me to be in the driver's seat of the whole process. I honestly don't know how it works in the U.S.


----------



## groovygrl

HA HA HA :rofl: he's a kiwi bird. It's sort of the national bird of New Zealand. they are very, very cute in reality but the poor things are flightless. Even though lots of money is spent on programs to help them out, they are forever screwed. These programs keep re -locating them to different remote regions (away from people that have dogs and cats) and I'm pretty sure that you guy's hit the nail on the head - lost and confused and freaked out! ya, and your right CJ. he does look pre-historic 'cus these birds are left overs from an age of flightless birds. If they lived anywhere else in the world, they would have become extinct a long time ago. Okay that's my 'geek -off' N.Z. bird lesson of the day. SEE? 

:hugs:


----------



## littlebabyno4

Hi can I join too. had a m/c august 2nd 2010. this was my first m/c, have my good days and bad days. this thread is great i don't feel so alone now.


----------



## svetayasofiya

I love you guys!!!!!!


----------



## BizyBee

I just can't believe it. So incredibly sorry Amos. :cry:

Welcome animalcracker, groovychick, and littlebabyno4. Sorry for your losses. You will find many loving and understanding women here. xx


----------



## Megg33k

I love the lesson, groovy! :hugs:

I'll update the main list after dinner... I'm still sort of trying to get my wits about me a bit more!


----------



## animalcracker

groovygrl said:


> HA HA HA :rofl: he's a kiwi bird. It's sort of the national bird of New Zealand. they are very, very cute in reality but the poor things are flightless. Even though lots of money is spent on programs to help them out, they are forever screwed. These programs keep re -locating them to different remote regions (away from people that have dogs and cats) and I'm pretty sure that you guy's hit the nail on the head - lost and confused and freaked out! ya, and your right CJ. he does look pre-historic 'cus these birds are left overs from an age of flightless birds. If they lived anywhere else in the world, they would have become extinct a long time ago. Okay that's my 'geek -off' N.Z. bird lesson of the day. SEE?
> 
> :hugs:

AHHH, a Kiwi bird! I myself know a couple of Kiwis who now live in London! (I am originally from London, but moved to NYC in 1996 - I am a Brit-American hybrid at this point LOL)

I had to Google Kiwi bird to see what they look like and aww, aren't they cute! They look just like your avatar :D

I feel very comfortable in this thread. I don't know why I didn't join it sooner as you all understand what it feels like to lose a baby. I've felt very much alone the past week and have been bursting into tears at inopportune times. One minute I am looking to the future, the next I am a crumpled mess on the floor.

Thanks for making me smile and laugh today everyone. I can't tell you how much I needed that.

Amos I am thinking of you. We are here for you xoxox :hugs:


----------



## animalcracker

littlebabyno4 said:


> Hi can I join too. had a m/c august 2nd 2010. this was my first m/c, have my good days and bad days. this thread is great i don't feel so alone now.

Hello there and welcome. I am so sorry for your loss. I just joined this thread today as well and it is great. Everyone is incredibly supportive :hugs:


----------



## puppymom32

CJ,
So sorry for your losses I too have 6+ losses. I also have sisters that have children but definetly should not it is a very tough situation. I just keep telling myself when it does happen I will be the best mommy ever and make sure that I am nothing like they are. For now I just try and give my nieces and nephews as much luv as I can.


----------



## animalcracker

puppymom32 said:


> CJ,
> So sorry for your losses I too have 6+ losses. I also have sisters that have children but definetly should not it is a very tough situation. I just keep telling myself when it does happen I will be the best mommy ever and make sure that I am nothing like they are. For now I just try and give my nieces and nephews as much luv as I can.

Puppymom, I just read some of your journal and wanted to pop in and give you a hug :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Allie84

I'm so sorry for your loss, Amos. :cry:


----------



## Sparkly

Oh! god amos , i'm so sorry, that's such awful news :hugs:


----------



## selina3127

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
:cry::cry::cry::cry::cry:

this is for you amos, so sad for you right now xxxx

I thought of you and closed my eyes 
And prayed to God today, 
I asked, "What makes a Mother?" 
And I know I heard him say: 
A Mother has a baby,
This we know is true 
But, God, can you be a mother 
When your baby's not with you? 

Yes, you can, he replied 
With confidence in his voice,
I give many women babies, 
When they leave it is not their choice. 
Some I send for a lifetime, 
And others for the day, 
And some I send to feel your womb, 
But there's no need to stay. 

I just don't understand this God, 
I want my baby here. 

He took a breath, 
and cleared his throat, 
And then I saw a tear. 
I wish I could show you, 
What your child is doing Here... 

If you could see your child smile 
With other children and say, 
"We go to earth to learn our lessons 
of love and life and fear, 
but My mommy loved me so much 
I got to come straight here!" 
I feel so lucky to have a Mom who had so much love for me, 
I learned my lessons very quickly, 
My Mommy set me free. 
I miss my Mommy oh so much 
But I visit her each day. 
When she goes to sleep, 
On her pillow is where I lay. 
I stroke her hair and kiss her cheek, 
And whisper in her ear,
"Mommy, Please don't be sad today, 
I'm your baby and I am here" 

So you see my dear sweet one, 
Your children are okay. 
Your babies are here in My home, 
And this is where they'll stay. 
They'll wait for you with Me, 
Until your lessons there are through, 
And on the day that you come home, 
they'll be at the gates waiting for you 

So now you see 
What makes a Mother, 
It's the feeling in your heart, 
It's the love you had so much of 
Right from the very start. 


:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Sassy_TTC

So sorry Amos, I just cant believe it. Big hugs to you.xxxx


----------



## fluffyblue

Ive just read loads of pages and i miss you girls so much all the love and support xxxxx


----------



## Megg33k

You're welcome to stay with us, Heather! Plenty of preggos in here! :hugs:


----------



## fluffyblue

I know hunni and wish I could offer some advice with all my losses.

I feel so sad today havent stopped filling up all morning re Amy its heartbreaking think my hormones are in overdrive!!


----------



## cla

amos iam so sorry hun, my thoughts are with you and your family:hugs:
selina that poem is so right in everyway:hugs:


----------



## shiseru

NOOO Amos, I am soo sorry hun *BIG BIG HUGS

I am sorry for your loss CJSG. Are you getting some tests done as this would consier recurrent MC?

It's been a while and this thread is going so fast, i knowing i am missing a lot but please do not lose hope ladies.


----------



## Vickieh1981

Amos2009 said:


> Thanks everyone...it's amazing how much love and support I have from you ladies. I am just numb...I really thought this was my forever baby. I feel like someone has pulled my heart out and ripped it into pieces. It's amazing how different it feels losing a baby when you've heard the heartbeat. Not that I didn't grieve over the ones I lost early, but it just feels so much worse now. I can't even describe it, but you ladies know exactly how I feel.

I feel so much for you right now. I know exactly what you mean, with every scan that goes well you bond more. I certainly found losing Isabella harder than losing at 5 weeks. I wish there was something I could do to help you right now sweetie.



ttcstill said:


> Amos2009 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> Amos, sweetie... I have no idea what you're feeling... but 'numb' was the only way to describe how I felt when I read it. So, maybe I have a 1% understanding of it. I wish more than anything in the world that I could at least give you a real hug right now. If you asked, I would leave now just to do it. Please know that I'm here for ANYTHING you could possibly need, Sis. I can't stop crying for you. :cry:
> 
> Thanks Sis. Just when I think I am done crying I read a sweet post from you ladies.
> And how's this for a kick in the balls? I am so nauseas right now....damn body.Click to expand...
> 
> Our bodies dont realize we have suffered a loss sometimes even after its all over. For 10 days after I delivered I was secreting milk.Click to expand...

It really is a kick in the teeth - I had the same as you sweetie, I still felt rubbish and after having her my milk kicked in (wasnt so bad because I was still bfing Matthew so it just boosted it). Why is life so unfair???



Amos2009 said:


> animalcracker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amos2009 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks everyone...it's amazing how much love and support I have from you ladies. I am just numb...I really thought this was my forever baby. I feel like someone has pulled my heart out and ripped it into pieces. It's amazing how different it feels losing a baby when you've heard the heartbeat. Not that I didn't grieve over the ones I lost early, but it just feels so much worse now. I can't even describe it, but you ladies know exactly how I feel.
> 
> Amos, I just read the news and my heart is broken for you.
> 
> I lost my baby last week (I was almost 9 weeks but baby measured 6 weeks, 3 days and no heartbeat) and had the D&C last Friday.
> 
> You have been through this devastation so many times and it is so unfair. Please know I am thinking about you and wish you much love and luck for your surgery tomorrow. xoxoxox:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> I'm so sorry hun. I had no idea. :cry::cry: It's just not fair. I think if I do get pregnant again I will start drinking, smoking and doing drugs. Seems to work out ok for those people.Click to expand...

It seems so cruel doesn't it? That these people get babies? I remember with Maff I was in hospital 12 weeks ( I had a partial placental abruption) and the 19 year old girl across from me kept screaming for her methadone. I hated her so much.

There is nothing fair about what you are going through hun.



Amos2009 said:


> I really don't have any answers either. The only testing I haven't had done is genetic testing and that is because it is so expensive over here and is not covered by my insurance. The only thing I have "wrong" with me, and they really don't look at it as being "wrong" is I am homozygous for MTHFR. Which is just basically a clotting thing. But I was on aspirin this pregnancy and it didn't seem to matter. Plus, I don't think a clotting factor would have even let me grow a pregnancy this far if that was the problem. Could be wrong though...

I don't know hun - maybe they need you on a higher dose? My friend has the clotting problem too (diagnosed after three 2nd trimester losses) and was put on aspirin and had a healthy girl. Next pregnancy same dose, lost at 14 weeks. So the next pregnancy they had to increase it.

Sorry, I am not sure whether to hit post as I don't want to panic more but it's always hit and miss knowing the dosage they need to give you, can you ask them about a higher dose next pg? Grrr I feel everything I am typing is coming out wrong.


----------



## jonnanne3

I am so sorry Amos! Thinking of you! :hugs:


----------



## puppymom32

animalcracker said:


> puppymom32 said:
> 
> 
> CJ,
> So sorry for your losses I too have 6+ losses. I also have sisters that have children but definetly should not it is a very tough situation. I just keep telling myself when it does happen I will be the best mommy ever and make sure that I am nothing like they are. For now I just try and give my nieces and nephews as much luv as I can.
> 
> Puppymom, I just read some of your journal and wanted to pop in and give you a hug :hugs: :hugs:Click to expand...


Thanks animal so sorry for you loss hun. Really is nice to have people around that know what you are going through. :hugs:


----------



## Lucy1973

Amos I am so upset for you, I was so sure this one would stick! I also can't imagine seeing a heartbeat and then not, I never saw a heartbeat yet. I am gutted as you have been through too much already and it just ain't fair! 
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## padbrat

Amos2009 said:


> Thanks everyone...it's amazing how much love and support I have from you ladies. I am just numb...I really thought this was my forever baby. I feel like someone has pulled my heart out and ripped it into pieces. It's amazing how different it feels losing a baby when you've heard the heartbeat. Not that I didn't grieve over the ones I lost early, but it just feels so much worse now. I can't even describe it, but you ladies know exactly how I feel.

Amy sweetheart.... even though I am still not online I have been thinking of you and trying to see how you have been doing...

I cannpt express how sad I am for you.... I am in tears right now... I so wish I could give you a massive hug, but a cyber one will have to do:hugs:

Hunni... My Sassy Golden Whiner... I am sooooo sorry :cry:


----------



## padbrat

Meggy Moo.... we love you too!!!


----------



## foxforce

CJSG & Amos so so sorry :hug: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:

I have been off here a week as busy working, so trying to catch up today on first day off and devastated to see the recent posts here :cry: Hang in there girlies, everyone seems to have posted some lovely messages to you. Thinking of you both :flower:


----------



## debgreasby

Just popping in to let you know that my NT scan went brilliantly! No signs of Edward's Syndrome :)

:hug: and babydust to you all xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## cla

That's fantastic news deb have you got a pic:happydance:


----------



## puppymom32

Awesome news Debs!!!


----------



## debgreasby

There ya go ladies :)
 



Attached Files:







12+3.jpg
File size: 25.7 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Megg33k

Amy txt me this morning around 4 hours ago that she was in recovery! 

Great news, Deb! :yipee:

Finally adding people now! Sorry it took so long!


----------



## foxforce

wow superb picture Deb, great news too :dance:


----------



## debgreasby

Give Amy love from us all, wishing her a speedy recovery :kiss:


----------



## Megg33k

Will do!


----------



## animalcracker

debgreasby said:


> Just popping in to let you know that my NT scan went brilliantly! No signs of Edward's Syndrome :)
> 
> :hug: and babydust to you all xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

That is wonderful news!!! :hugs:


----------



## animalcracker

So I am catching up with the news online and what do I see? A 47 year old pregnant Kelly Preston! I am thrilled that she got pregnant after she had such an awful loss. I wonder if she got pregnant naturally at 47. What do you gals think?

Here I am, 38 with no children and so jealous I am green ! :brat:


----------



## Megg33k

Hmm... That's great news for her! But, I get why you're jealous! I'm jealous too! LOL


----------



## svetayasofiya

Great news Deb!!!!

As for Kelly Preston, I read online that it is highly unlikely that she conceived naturally or that it's even her egg... *BUT* let me just say this- my grandma had her last child at age 47 back in the 60's and it was all natural. Guess we can never give up hope.


----------



## Amos2009

Selina- thanks for that beautiful poem- it made me :cry::cry::cry:

Vickie- I am not sure about the higher dose- let me ask a question- would I have even carried to 8 weeks if it was a clotting issue? Since the heart stopped, but baby was correct size for my dates, wouldn't that mean it was something chromosonal? What do you think?

Deb- wonderful news hunni and what a great picture of little man!!!!!

I just woke up from being pretty much zonked out all day. Not any physical pain, but I am taking the pain pills to take away the pain in my heart.


----------



## Vickieh1981

Amos2009 said:


> Selina- thanks for that beautiful poem- it made me :cry::cry::cry:
> 
> Vickie- I am not sure about the higher dose- let me ask a question- would I have even carried to 8 weeks if it was a clotting issue? Since the heart stopped, but baby was correct size for my dates, wouldn't that mean it was something chromosonal? What do you think?
> 
> Deb- wonderful news hunni and what a great picture of little man!!!!!
> 
> I just woke up from being pretty much zonked out all day. Not any physical pain, but I am taking the pain pills to take away the pain in my heart.

I don't know for sure. They suspect Isabella died due to a clotting issue. Her heart stopped if it was that because the blood clotted in the placenta.

Early on the placenta is not what is keeping the baby alive so it tends to become a problem later once the placenta is a factor. HTH

ETA: My friend who I referred to earlier lost due to clotting problems at 15, 16 and 17 weeks so it woudln't necessarily be early. xx


----------



## groovygrl

:flower: CJ -wishing you sunny days ahead (and loads of baby dust)

deb - fantastic joyful news, really great pic, thanks!

megg - wishing you happy blastie's in sticky tummy days ahead. let amy know I'm sending kiwi love accross the pond. I appreciate people like you who have such a generous spirit, everything you're sharing with her is so compassionate :hugs:

selina - that poem was lovely - tears driping off my chin, thanks for posting it here.

animal cracker- glad your feeling suppported here. ya, I agree! really great news for kelly preston. Also jealous but stems more from an envy of their privilidged position of being able to throw A LOT of $$$$ at reproductive technology. i don't pretend to know what kind of financial position anyone here is in but...speaking for myself, at 41 I strongly believe I would be on baby #2 if DH and I had multiple thousands to invest in baby dreams. Wow! imagine...putting aside a year to just IVF, IVF, IVF until one sticks. you just need enough cash to pay the salaries of the best fertility specialist and his/her team for a year. wish I could do that but...we do the best we can.

AFM - AF today, BOO! good tho 'cus means the timing for my surgery on wed. is really good. starting to get a little anxious about that. wish me luck?

:hugs:


----------



## Amos2009

Vickieh1981 said:


> Amos2009 said:
> 
> 
> Selina- thanks for that beautiful poem- it made me :cry::cry::cry:
> 
> Vickie- I am not sure about the higher dose- let me ask a question- would I have even carried to 8 weeks if it was a clotting issue? Since the heart stopped, but baby was correct size for my dates, wouldn't that mean it was something chromosonal? What do you think?
> 
> Deb- wonderful news hunni and what a great picture of little man!!!!!
> 
> I just woke up from being pretty much zonked out all day. Not any physical pain, but I am taking the pain pills to take away the pain in my heart.
> 
> I don't know for sure. They suspect Isabella died due to a clotting issue. Her heart stopped if it was that because the blood clotted in the placenta.
> 
> Early on the placenta is not what is keeping the baby alive so it tends to become a problem later once the placenta is a factor. HTH
> 
> ETA: My friend who I referred to earlier lost due to clotting problems at 15, 16 and 17 weeks so it woudln't necessarily be early. xxClick to expand...

Thanks...I didn't even think about that. Well, I will be pushing for heparin injections the next time.


----------



## dawny690

Amy hope your recovering well hun :hugs:

Deb's fab news hun :yipee: and cute pic :cloud9: xxxx


----------



## VGibs

Selina - I just posted that poem to my facebook...I have so many friends who have lost babies...it just seems so fitting


----------



## groovygrl

:flower: Amy, soooo wonderful to hear you say " next time" . Your PMA, perseverance, courage and solid belief in your family are truely an inspiration! please take good care of yourself and DH. This is a hard time for both of you. I hope your healing process comes with 'grace and ease'.


----------



## BizyBee

Hi everyone! Sending hugs and dust. :hugs: :dust: 

Fab news Deb. 

Amy, thinking of you. 

Groovygrl, sorry about af. Hope it goes well on Wed.


----------



## animalcracker

groovygrl said:


> animal cracker- glad your feeling suppported here. ya, I agree! really great news for kelly preston. Also jealous but stems more from an envy of their privilidged position of being able to throw A LOT of $$$$ at reproductive technology. i don't pretend to know what kind of financial position anyone here is in but...speaking for myself, at 41 I strongly believe I would be on baby #2 if DH and I had multiple thousands to invest in baby dreams. Wow! imagine...putting aside a year to just IVF, IVF, IVF until one sticks. you just need enough cash to pay the salaries of the best fertility specialist and his/her team for a year. wish I could do that but...we do the best we can.
> 
> AFM - AF today, BOO! good tho 'cus means the timing for my surgery on wed. is really good. starting to get a little anxious about that. wish me luck?
> 
> :hugs:

I am so with you - we'd have to save and scrimp for just ONE round of IVF let alone the many it can take to stick. :growlmad:


----------



## Megg33k

Sis - Def push for the heparin injections next time! I thought you were doing it this time! I think it could easily be the answer!

Ya know... It breaks my heart hearing about people struggling to try and afford IVF and whatnot. I wish so much that I could share my insurance with you all. It sucks! I know how lucky I am, but I also feel guilty for having it when so many don't. :( You should all move to Illinois! lol


----------



## fluffyblue

Amos2009 said:


> Selina- thanks for that beautiful poem- it made me :cry::cry::cry:
> 
> Vickie- I am not sure about the higher dose- let me ask a question- would I have even carried to 8 weeks if it was a clotting issue? Since the heart stopped, but baby was correct size for my dates, wouldn't that mean it was something chromosonal? What do you think?
> 
> Deb- wonderful news hunni and what a great picture of little man!!!!!
> 
> I just woke up from being pretty much zonked out all day. Not any physical pain, but I am taking the pain pills to take away the pain in my heart.

Amy I got to 7 weeks, 10 weeks and 9 weeks and they blamed the clotting, it can happen anytime at all as Vickie says. Its just once the clots there is gets worse.

I bled with mine as well so your symptoms were same as mine.

Defo push for clexane/heparin, look at me 22 weeks and all well !

Sending you lots of love for healing xxxx


----------



## groovygrl

Hi, one of the bizillion tests I have had in the past 6 months included: Thrombophilia studies. I understood this test to be about determining clotting issues. I don't know if you've already had this done Amy OR, if it's relevant to your questions about heparin? it might be worth an ask at your follow up appointments? Just throwing it out there? :hugs:

Has anyone else here who has been treated with heparin or advised to take aspirin had this test?


----------



## padbrat

Hey Deb... lovely piccy and such great news about not having Edwards Syndrome! Yay!

Amy... hoping that the physical pain stays away and that our love helps with the emotional agony xxx

Megg... how's your blasties cooking???? What happenes next for you?


----------



## Megg33k

Groovy - I've had the studies, but nothing showed up. I take the aspirin just in case.

Padbrat - Well, I hope! LOL Next? Uhm... Hopefully a BFP? That's about it! I mean, that's the first step toward my next step at least. I'm supposed to test on Sept 25, and if I think it even MIGHT be positive, I have to get a beta done. Then... :shrug:.. We didn't get that far!


----------



## selina3127

i love that poem it's so true, all you girls on here are mummies in my eyes xxxx


----------



## animalcracker

Megg33k said:


> Sis - Def push for the heparin injections next time! I thought you were doing it this time! I think it could easily be the answer!
> 
> Ya know... It breaks my heart hearing about people struggling to try and afford IVF and whatnot. I wish so much that I could share my insurance with you all. It sucks! I know how lucky I am, but I also feel guilty for having it when so many don't. :( You should all move to Illinois! lol

Hey Megg!

Wow, your insurance covers IVF? What insurance do you have if you don't mind me asking? Our work insurance sucks balls. Seriously, it is awful. My work buddy had to pay for part of her D&C and I am waiting for my D&C medical bill to come through. I am dreading it.

In England (I am originally from London but moved to NYC in 1996) if I am not mistaken you get 3 rounds of IVF for free (if you meet the criteria) on the National Health Service. I'm too old for that now I think + my stinkin' fibroids are a risk.

:hissy:


----------



## Amos2009

Groovy- I did have that test and it came up fine. My only issue that they have found is that I am homozygous MTHFR. My doctor is one that doesn't think there is enough research out there to warrant giving heparin if all your other clotting tests come back ok and this is your only problem. I pretty much told her everything I read showed different, but she assured me aspirin would be enough. Well, this time if she doesn't let me do the heparin I will be changing doctors even though supposedly this is the best in town. 

Fluffy- did you bleed with this pregnancy? Or the others?


----------



## fluffyblue

Well funny story, I started the clexane at 4w 5days (think it was) and then on the 6 week scan which was at 5+3 I think (cant remember exactly) they misdiagnosed the ectopic. I stopped the clexane for 48 hours and had a slight bleed but then restarted it when they found bubs and havent bled since !

Im also on aspirin and have been since ovulation.


----------



## fluffyblue

With the others, first one at 6 weeks I bled from 5 weeks, second one spotted for around 10 days then fully miscarried, and the third one bled from BFP right to miscarriage at 8+6, miscarriage diagnosed at 9+4 and funnily enough in the third was bleeding light and heavy right up until I knew it had died then it dried to a manky discharge !


----------



## Amos2009

Thanks Fluffy....I just feel like that's my only option right now is to try Heparin. I don't know what else to do.


----------



## fluffyblue

I will never know if its worked for me but all I can say is somehow ive got to 22 weeks and am still going. I inject once a day and take an aspirin, I took a slightly elevated dose of folic acid from ttc through to 13 weeks and I took 200mg of progesterone from 2dpo to 13 weeks pregnant - I only showed 2 slight positives for the clotting issues, but if those slight positives have made the difference then its worth it.

Look at people like Laura Perry and MrsJD they had the same, ok jackie had NKC but she also took heparin/Clexane and Jenny is on the same too.


----------



## BizyBee

I am taking lovenox (similar to heparin). As far as I know, my clotting tests didn't reveal any issues but my FS uses it for recurring loss anyway. They also advised it because my ovaries are so enlarged right now. I believe it is helping and hope they'll keep me on it for a while. I never saw a heartbeat before this time. My hcg levels were rising extremely slowly. Then I started the lovenox and it shot up by the next week. It makes my bump look pretty scary (lots of bruising) and it hurts way worse than any other injection I've done, but it's worth it. I also take aspirin.

I've just been advised to keep taking lovenox, progesterone, & estrace, but I can stop the steroid dexamethasone.


----------



## Amos2009

Thanks everyone....I think this will be my one last shot so I want to do everything I can. I thought we already were, but apparently not :(


----------



## ttcstill

Good Morining Ladies...... Amos glad to see you trying to find steady ground to move forward on.... 

Welcome to all the new ladies!

I am completely confused.... for the last two day I have had signs of blood when I use the restroom. however no AF...... I wonder now if maybe we are getting a little to carried away when we DTD??? I dont know..... But still no AF I guess we will see what happens because I still need to order OV tests.


----------



## Megg33k

animalcracker said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> Sis - Def push for the heparin injections next time! I thought you were doing it this time! I think it could easily be the answer!
> 
> Ya know... It breaks my heart hearing about people struggling to try and afford IVF and whatnot. I wish so much that I could share my insurance with you all. It sucks! I know how lucky I am, but I also feel guilty for having it when so many don't. :( You should all move to Illinois! lol
> 
> Hey Megg!
> 
> Wow, your insurance covers IVF? What insurance do you have if you don't mind me asking? Our work insurance sucks balls. Seriously, it is awful. My work buddy had to pay for part of her D&C and I am waiting for my D&C medical bill to come through. I am dreading it.
> 
> In England (I am originally from London but moved to NYC in 1996) if I am not mistaken you get 3 rounds of IVF for free (if you meet the criteria) on the National Health Service. I'm too old for that now I think + my stinkin' fibroids are a risk.
> 
> :hissy:Click to expand...

I have Blue Cross Blue Shield of IL... but it covers it due to my residence in a 'mandated insurance state'... They have to cover pretty much everything because of where I live. Ever considered moving here?



Amos2009 said:


> Thanks everyone....I think this will be my one last shot so I want to do everything I can. I thought we already were, but apparently not :(

I think the heparin or lovenox is totally in order! They better get to writing the script, or I'll kick their asses!


----------



## Round2

Hi Megg,

Can I take the 120 spot? Got my BFP yesterday.

Thanks!


----------



## xshell79

i got my bfp today i so hope it sticks this time!


----------



## Lucy1973

Congrats to the new BFPs! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

Hope its a sticky one shell...:hugs:


----------



## CJSG1977

Hey girls! Not been on for a few days so not been able to catch up on all the news...so..

CONGRATS to al the new :bfp: 's!!!!!!

Sorry to all those the :witch: got :hugs:

GL to all those still waiting to test :dust:

AFM I had a :bfn: Friday so didnt get the b'day present I was hoping for. I was due the :witch: yesterday and she didnt arrive but my cervix has dropped into a low position and open so I know she's coming. Tested :bfn: again today :cry: Started wanting chocolate and my boobs are KILLING all signs that af is coming. So I am just waiting now.


----------



## svetayasofiya

Congrats to the BFP's!!!

I am still waiting on AF. Tested BFN Friday, CD27 today (I am usually 26-27 day cycle- but i could be all screwed up from recent travels). Major cramping, I am sure she'll be here any moment. *Sigh


----------



## dawny690

Congrats girls :yipee: xxxx


----------



## BizyBee

Ttcstill. That's odd. Not sure why that's happening. 

Congrats round 2 and Xshell! :)

Csg and sveta. :hugs: hope :witch: doesn't come.


----------



## Megg33k

Congrats, girls! :hugs: I'll add you both!


----------



## ttcstill

congrats to the BFP's that is awesome. Can someone help me figure out why my link to my chart is not working?? I am not thinking that I did it right because it does not look right!


----------



## debgreasby

Congrats to the new :bfp: x


----------



## sequeena

Another faint :bfp: what do I do? Do I officially say :bfp:? That's 3 :bfp:s now though all are faint :wacko:


----------



## LunaBean

congrats on the bfps!


----------



## BizyBee

sequeena said:


> Another faint :bfp: what do I do? Do I officially say :bfp:? That's 3 :bfp:s now though all are faint :wacko:

Congrats! Hope the lines get darker. Any chance you could have bloods done?


----------



## Tulip

Ttcstill in FF you need to go to Sharing > Home Page Setup and find the URL with you username on. The link should look like www.fertilityfriend.com/home/tulip122 xx


----------



## sequeena

BizyBee said:


> sequeena said:
> 
> 
> Another faint :bfp: what do I do? Do I officially say :bfp:? That's 3 :bfp:s now though all are faint :wacko:
> 
> Congrats! Hope the lines get darker. Any chance you could have bloods done?Click to expand...

I will leave it a few days after af is due if the line isn't darker then ask my doctor to send me for a blood test xxx


----------



## dawny690

If you have had 3 :bfp:'s no matter if they are faint they are :bfp:'s all the same I would say congratulations are in order :hugs: xxxx


----------



## sequeena

dawny690 said:


> If you have had 3 :bfp:'s no matter if they are faint they are :bfp:'s all the same I would say congratulations are in order :hugs: xxxx

Thank you :hugs: Does that mean I get to make a ticker now?! :haha:


----------



## dawny690

If your happy making a ticker then go for it :hugs: xxxx


----------



## sequeena

dawny690 said:


> If your happy making a ticker then go for it :hugs: xxxx

Oh I don't know... so very tempted!!


----------



## dawny690

Enjoy it hun I would :hugs: xxxx


----------



## sequeena

I caved :blush: Recalculated dates and because I ov'd 3 days earlier my edd should be may 31st not June 3rd

Thank you all so much girlies :hugs: Megg, I would like to take spot 122 :flower:


----------



## dawny690

Love love love your ticker :cloud9: xxxx


----------



## sequeena

dawny690 said:


> Love love love your ticker :cloud9: xxxx

:cloud9: Me too :D

I really hope you get yours soon hun xxx


----------



## dawny690

Thanks hun me too I really want my sticky bubba now xxxx


----------



## sequeena

dawny690 said:


> Thanks hun me too I really want my sticky bubba now xxxx

How long have you been ttc now hun? It feels like it's never going to end doesn't it :(


----------



## dawny690

Too long hun :cry: doesnt feel like its ever going to happen have 4 losses all together the first one being April 08, 2nd Feb 09, 3rd one was Oct 09 and the most recent being Jun this year total crap but im hoping the next time it will be a sticky bubba to keep xxxx


----------



## sequeena

dawny690 said:


> Too long hun :cry: doesnt feel like its ever going to happen have 4 losses all together the first one being April 08, 2nd Feb 09, 3rd one was Oct 09 and the most recent being Jun this year total crap but im hoping the next time it will be a sticky bubba to keep xxxx

I am so very sorry :cry: Your :bfp: is just around the corner xxxxx


----------



## dawny690

Thanks hun I hope so xxxx


----------



## roonsma

OMG! A mini BFP explosion!! And long may it continue!

Congrats to all the ladies xx:happydance:


----------



## Lucy1973

Congrats Sequeena! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

Dawny really hope you get your sticky one soon! :hugs:


----------



## sequeena

Lucy1973 said:


> Congrats Sequeena! :happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> Dawny really hope you get your sticky one soon! :hugs:

Thank you :blush: :hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

I'll add you now! :hugs:


----------



## animalcracker

Did I hear we had some new BFP's in here? :winkwink:

CONGRATS LADIES!!! That is great news!:hugs: Sticky beans all around please!! xoxo

As for me, I'm still bleeding from the D&C :hissy::hissy::hissy: I never thought I would say this, but I can't wait for AF to get here! LOL

Megg, you asked about moving to IL because of IVF.. I love NYC way too much to leave LOL. Also, right now it's early days for me to consider IVF. I did get pregnant less than 3 months after stopping the pill. I'm just really worried about my fibroids at the moment. I hope they won't result in another loss for me :cry:


----------



## Megg33k

I actually meant you should move to IL for the insurance, not specifically for IVF! Ours covers all sorts of fertility stuff. Although, I certainly hope you'll never need any of it! :hugs:


----------



## LunaBean

Jeez, it was 121 bfps about 10 minutes ago!


----------



## animalcracker

Megg33k said:


> I actually meant you should move to IL for the insurance, not specifically for IVF! Ours covers all sorts of fertility stuff. Although, I certainly hope you'll never need any of it! :hugs:

You are so lucky!! I also hope I don't need it but it's good to know about IL and insurance. I had no idea. :hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

animalcracker said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> I actually meant you should move to IL for the insurance, not specifically for IVF! Ours covers all sorts of fertility stuff. Although, I certainly hope you'll never need any of it! :hugs:
> 
> You are so lucky!! I also hope I don't need it but it's good to know about IL and insurance. I had no idea. :hugs:Click to expand...

This is actually a really good site: State Mandated Insurance for Infertilty

It tells you all the states with similar laws and what they have to cover. If you look, NY is one of the mandated states... but it only covers testing and drugs, no real fertility treatment.


----------



## animalcracker

Megg33k said:


> animalcracker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> I actually meant you should move to IL for the insurance, not specifically for IVF! Ours covers all sorts of fertility stuff. Although, I certainly hope you'll never need any of it! :hugs:
> 
> You are so lucky!! I also hope I don't need it but it's good to know about IL and insurance. I had no idea. :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> This is actually a really good site: State Mandated Insurance for Infertilty
> 
> It tells you all the states with similar laws and what they have to cover. If you look, NY is one of the mandated states... but it only covers testing and drugs, no real fertility treatment.Click to expand...

Great site! Thank you! Even if I lived in NJ I'd still be screwed as I work for a small company with less than 50 employees. Grrr. Let's hope good old fashioned :sex: works for me.


----------



## impatient1

Congrats to all the new :bfp: Congrats ladies. Love to see the number climb.


----------



## VGibs

Holy :bfp:'s! Quick everyone go POAS just to see if it is catching! hahaha


----------



## Vickieh1981

Wow 3 new bfps since yesterday. Congratulations to you all xx


----------



## CJSG1977

That really is great!!!! So many bfp's!!!

Animalcracker: You only get one round of IVF on the NHS now!!! Sad times!!!

AFM still no af....but I know she's there. With no bfp its just torture!

Cant wait to see more :bfp: 's girls! :dust:


----------



## VGibs

Ok ladies...I am venting on here because I am going to kill someone and blame it on hormones...


Spoiler
My "sister" in law is driving me EFFIN NUTS! She lost a baby last year at 39 weeks gestation after smoking weed, cigarettes, and drinking her whole pregnancy. She got pregnant with a man who was married and emotional abusive. Then when the baby died she blamed his death on everyone but herself. She claimed she was going to kill herself if my fiancee didn't continue to live with her and support her. Then when he finally moved out she cried for a week straight and made a whole scene. She actually had the nerve to ask him if he would wait to have a baby until she had one first. In these words "Can I at least have a baby first?" Meaning "Hey brother can you put your life on hold until I am no longer a mess and can get all the attention possible?" So when she was pregnant their father decided to build a house for her and the baby. Rent free....*grouchy face* The whole time this house was being built she lived with my fiancee and had someone to help her pay the bills and rent etc. So now that he has moved out she is rushing them to finish building this 3 bedroom house that she ALONE is moving into *we are squeezing our growing family into a 2 bedroom duplex* Also, not to long ago their father gave my fiancee a lot of money towards a truck. She also had a brand new car paid for, in full. So today I put my facebook status to say that I was sick and tired of my fiancee working constantly, she commented "ya but he also has a new truck he didnt have to pay for....and that is why he has to work on the weekends....." and all I could think was "WELL WHAT THE EFF DID YOU DO BESIDES GET KNOCKED UP BY A LOSER TO GET A NEW CAR AND HOUSE?????" I am so frustrated right now I could spit nails!

*deep breath* sorry girls....I needed to get that out


----------



## BizyBee

VGibs said:


> Ok ladies...I am venting on here because I am going to kill someone and blame it on hormones...
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> My "sister" in law is driving me EFFIN NUTS! She lost a baby last year at 39 weeks gestation after smoking weed, cigarettes, and drinking her whole pregnancy. She got pregnant with a man who was married and emotional abusive. Then when the baby died she blamed his death on everyone but herself. She claimed she was going to kill herself if my fiancee didn't continue to live with her and support her. Then when he finally moved out she cried for a week straight and made a whole scene. She actually had the nerve to ask him if he would wait to have a baby until she had one first. In these words "Can I at least have a baby first?" Meaning "Hey brother can you put your life on hold until I am no longer a mess and can get all the attention possible?" So when she was pregnant their father decided to build a house for her and the baby. Rent free....*grouchy face* The whole time this house was being built she lived with my fiancee and had someone to help her pay the bills and rent etc. So now that he has moved out she is rushing them to finish building this 3 bedroom house that she ALONE is moving into *we are squeezing our growing family into a 2 bedroom duplex* Also, not to long ago their father gave my fiancee a lot of money towards a truck. She also had a brand new car paid for, in full. So today I put my facebook status to say that I was sick and tired of my fiancee working constantly, she commented "ya but he also has a new truck he didnt have to pay for....and that is why he has to work on the weekends....." and all I could think was "WELL WHAT THE EFF DID YOU DO BESIDES GET KNOCKED UP BY A LOSER TO GET A NEW CAR AND HOUSE?????" I am so frustrated right now I could spit nails!
> 
> *deep breath* sorry girls....I needed to get that out

Kuddos to you for not strangling her. Ugh, how annoying!


----------



## Megg33k

VGibs said:


> Ok ladies...I am venting on here because I am going to kill someone and blame it on hormones...
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> My "sister" in law is driving me EFFIN NUTS! She lost a baby last year at 39 weeks gestation after smoking weed, cigarettes, and drinking her whole pregnancy. She got pregnant with a man who was married and emotional abusive. Then when the baby died she blamed his death on everyone but herself. She claimed she was going to kill herself if my fiancee didn't continue to live with her and support her. Then when he finally moved out she cried for a week straight and made a whole scene. She actually had the nerve to ask him if he would wait to have a baby until she had one first. In these words "Can I at least have a baby first?" Meaning "Hey brother can you put your life on hold until I am no longer a mess and can get all the attention possible?" So when she was pregnant their father decided to build a house for her and the baby. Rent free....*grouchy face* The whole time this house was being built she lived with my fiancee and had someone to help her pay the bills and rent etc. So now that he has moved out she is rushing them to finish building this 3 bedroom house that she ALONE is moving into *we are squeezing our growing family into a 2 bedroom duplex* Also, not to long ago their father gave my fiancee a lot of money towards a truck. She also had a brand new car paid for, in full. So today I put my facebook status to say that I was sick and tired of my fiancee working constantly, she commented "ya but he also has a new truck he didnt have to pay for....and that is why he has to work on the weekends....." and all I could think was "WELL WHAT THE EFF DID YOU DO BESIDES GET KNOCKED UP BY A LOSER TO GET A NEW CAR AND HOUSE?????" I am so frustrated right now I could spit nails!
> 
> *deep breath* sorry girls....I needed to get that out

I'd straight up murder her! That's ridiculous! :growlmad:


----------



## SunShyn2205

Amos So sorry For your loss hun, 
(I been MIA due to finally having gallbladder surgery,but when i read the post i was crushed to pieces for you) Glad you are gonna give it one more try... I truly wish you the best! :hugs:


----------



## SunShyn2205

Congrats On New BFP's ...
(Megg i hope yours is right around the corner, fxd!!)


----------



## Megg33k

Thanks, honey!


----------



## aussiettc

:happydance:Congrats to all the new BFP's H&H9 months ladies.


----------



## shiseru

ttcstill , you need to set up your home page

- Choose My chart
- At the left hand bar, Click sharing -> home page setup
- You will see your Charting Home Page Web Address, that's the link to your BBT chart


----------



## selina3127

hey girls, af still hasn't shown up yet i'm nearly a week late with BFN's don't know whats goin on do you think it's because of my chemical pregnancy i had last month???? been getting brown discharge for about 4 days now?????


----------



## cutelou101

Hi all,

sorry havn't been round much, been NTNP for 3 cycles, started up TCC again this month and it seems i have 3 tests saying :bfp:! could i take the 123 spot please?


----------



## sequeena

selina3127 said:


> hey girls, af still hasn't shown up yet i'm nearly a week late with BFN's don't know whats goin on do you think it's because of my chemical pregnancy i had last month???? been getting brown discharge for about 4 days now?????

Maybe implantation bleeding? I would ask your doctor to get some bloods done x


----------



## sequeena

cutelou101 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> sorry havn't been round much, been NTNP for 3 cycles, started up TCC again this month and it seems i have 3 tests saying :bfp:! could i take the 123 spot please?

Congrats hun!


----------



## BizyBee

Good luck Selina. Maybe it was late implantation. I agree with Sequeena about the bloods.

Congrats cutelou!


----------



## tryforbaby2

Congratulations on the bfp!


----------



## Dazed

VGibs said:


> Ok ladies...I am venting on here because I am going to kill someone and blame it on hormones...
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> My "sister" in law is driving me EFFIN NUTS! She lost a baby last year at 39 weeks gestation after smoking weed, cigarettes, and drinking her whole pregnancy. She got pregnant with a man who was married and emotional abusive. Then when the baby died she blamed his death on everyone but herself. She claimed she was going to kill herself if my fiancee didn't continue to live with her and support her. Then when he finally moved out she cried for a week straight and made a whole scene. She actually had the nerve to ask him if he would wait to have a baby until she had one first. In these words "Can I at least have a baby first?" Meaning "Hey brother can you put your life on hold until I am no longer a mess and can get all the attention possible?" So when she was pregnant their father decided to build a house for her and the baby. Rent free....*grouchy face* The whole time this house was being built she lived with my fiancee and had someone to help her pay the bills and rent etc. So now that he has moved out she is rushing them to finish building this 3 bedroom house that she ALONE is moving into *we are squeezing our growing family into a 2 bedroom duplex* Also, not to long ago their father gave my fiancee a lot of money towards a truck. She also had a brand new car paid for, in full. So today I put my facebook status to say that I was sick and tired of my fiancee working constantly, she commented "ya but he also has a new truck he didnt have to pay for....and that is why he has to work on the weekends....." and all I could think was "WELL WHAT THE EFF DID YOU DO BESIDES GET KNOCKED UP BY A LOSER TO GET A NEW CAR AND HOUSE?????" I am so frustrated right now I could spit nails!
> 
> *deep breath* sorry girls....I needed to get that out

Wow, that is just insane! Sorry hun, but glad you were able to keep yourself mostly together and be the bigger person!


----------



## selina3127

gonna give it a few more days then go see the doc again thanks girls xxx


----------



## babesx3

Hi Ladies
I lost my baby on the 4th sept 2010.. i was 18 weeks pregnant..he had died a few days earlier...
i'm still spotting from miscarriage...does anyone know how long this will go on for?
we are TTC striaght away... 
not had chance to read thru thread propperly but will do when kids not about as i'll cry...


----------



## Fergie89

2 Days Late For Period :D heartburn & sickness :/ -- hoping this is my month!!!!! ..X congrats to all the BFP's ..X


----------



## ttcstill

Thank you all for the help with the chart link..... I do believe I got it this time and you are all welcome to stalk it..... this particular one is messed up because I did not start charting right after MC whic was the 25th August. I do believe that I O'd on the 6th but I am not sure...... I suppose we will all know soon enough.


----------



## VGibs

babesx3 said:


> Hi Ladies
> I lost my baby on the 4th sept 2010.. i was 18 weeks pregnant..he had died a few days earlier...
> i'm still spotting from miscarriage...does anyone know how long this will go on for?
> we are TTC striaght away...
> not had chance to read thru thread propperly but will do when kids not about as i'll cry...

After my still birth I spotted and bled for almost 2 weeks. But they had problems removing the placenta and said I had mild uterine trauma. And because I had that trauma my uterus felt very bruised so I knew when I ovulated the next month. I think it was about 6 weeks after he was born.


----------



## Megg33k

Congrats, Lou! :hugs:


----------



## babesx3

VGibs said:


> babesx3 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies
> I lost my baby on the 4th sept 2010.. i was 18 weeks pregnant..he had died a few days earlier...
> i'm still spotting from miscarriage...does anyone know how long this will go on for?
> we are TTC striaght away...
> not had chance to read thru thread propperly but will do when kids not about as i'll cry...
> 
> After my still birth I spotted and bled for almost 2 weeks. But they had problems removing the placenta and said I had mild uterine trauma. And because I had that trauma my uterus felt very bruised so I knew when I ovulated the next month. I think it was about 6 weeks after he was born.Click to expand...

thanks for replying!!.:hugs: i had a retained placenta and had to go to theatre to have it removed and haemoraged too..:( i had thought with all that bleeding i wouldn't bleed for long...its 16 days since i lost my boy and still spotting..wish it would stop!!!
the MW said about 6 weeks, that just seems ages..


----------



## babesx3

ttcstill said:


> Thank you all for the help with the chart link..... I do believe I got it this time and you are all welcome to stalk it..... this particular one is messed up because I did not start charting right after MC whic was the 25th August. I do believe that I O'd on the 6th but I am not sure...... I suppose we will all know soon enough.

Good luck TTCSTILL...:hugs: i remember u from lovebugs.. unfortunatley i lost my love bug too..:cry:


hope this is your lucky month :hugs:


----------



## VGibs

babesx3 said:


> thanks for replying!!.:hugs: i had a retained placenta and had to go to theatre to have it removed and haemoraged too..:( i had thought with all that bleeding i wouldn't bleed for long...its 16 days since i lost my boy and still spotting..wish it would stop!!!
> the MW said about 6 weeks, that just seems ages..

Well 6 weeks seemed ages to me too...but in hindsight I am very very glad I waited that time. It was during that time I found out my ex had been with someone else and had him leave the house. I waited almost 3 years to get pregnant again, sadly we lost that baby in April, but 2 weeks later *after almost raping my fiancee on Mothers day hehehe* we conceived this little bundle! 

I had massive bleeding as soon as they broke my water with my Dylan *the baby we lost* I thought I was having the baby as my water came out but it was a bad clot. Very very scary and very traumatising.


----------



## babesx3

VGibs said:


> babesx3 said:
> 
> 
> thanks for replying!!.:hugs: i had a retained placenta and had to go to theatre to have it removed and haemoraged too..:( i had thought with all that bleeding i wouldn't bleed for long...its 16 days since i lost my boy and still spotting..wish it would stop!!!
> the MW said about 6 weeks, that just seems ages..
> 
> Well 6 weeks seemed ages to me too...but in hindsight I am very very glad I waited that time. It was during that time I found out my ex had been with someone else and had him leave the house. I waited almost 3 years to get pregnant again, sadly we lost that baby in April, but 2 weeks later *after almost raping my fiancee on Mothers day hehehe* we conceived this little bundle!
> 
> I had massive bleeding as soon as they broke my water with my Dylan *the baby we lost* I thought I was having the baby as my water came out but it was a bad clot. Very very scary and very traumatising.Click to expand...

:hugs: thats sounds exactly what happened to me, i still had my jeans on when it happened so scared my baby was in my trousers..but like u it was a massive clot....:cry: so sorry for your losses :hugs: 
if u don't mind me asking how many weeks pregnant with the baby u lost in april were you when u got pregnant again 2 weeks later? i just feel so desperate to be pregnant again...


----------



## VGibs

babesx3 said:


> VGibs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babesx3 said:
> 
> 
> thanks for replying!!.:hugs: i had a retained placenta and had to go to theatre to have it removed and haemoraged too..:( i had thought with all that bleeding i wouldn't bleed for long...its 16 days since i lost my boy and still spotting..wish it would stop!!!
> the MW said about 6 weeks, that just seems ages..
> 
> Well 6 weeks seemed ages to me too...but in hindsight I am very very glad I waited that time. It was during that time I found out my ex had been with someone else and had him leave the house. I waited almost 3 years to get pregnant again, sadly we lost that baby in April, but 2 weeks later *after almost raping my fiancee on Mothers day hehehe* we conceived this little bundle!
> 
> I had massive bleeding as soon as they broke my water with my Dylan *the baby we lost* I thought I was having the baby as my water came out but it was a bad clot. Very very scary and very traumatising.Click to expand...
> 
> :hugs: thats sounds exactly what happened to me, i still had my jeans on when it happened so scared my baby was in my trousers..but like u it was a massive clot....:cry: so sorry for your losses :hugs:
> if u don't mind me asking how many weeks pregnant with the baby u lost in april were you when u got pregnant again 2 weeks later? i just feel so desperate to be pregnant again...Click to expand...

We were only 5 weeks with that one...and we misscarried. And then got a bfp 4 weeks and 1 day later!


----------



## animalcracker

Hi ladies - this is a cross-post from ttc over 35 - wanted to give you gals an update as well on my situation.

So I have my follow up appointment after my D&C with my Dr. tomorrow at 9:45am. I'm still bleeding and it shows no sign of letting up. I spot then it gets heavier, it is so frustrating.:growlmad:

I also booked an appointment with a high-risk fertility specialist in NJ too. His name is Dr. Manny Alvarez and I heard about him through one of my hubby's work associates. He delivered 2 of her babies and although I hear his bedside manner is a bit cold, he will give it to you straight as far as any complications with future pregnancies.

He is the Managing Editor of health news at Foxnews.com and adjunct professor of obstetrics and gynecology at New York University School of Medicine in New York City, so his resume is impressive. 

I want him to tell me what I am dealing with as far as my fibroids are concerned. My current Dr. keeps telling me not to worry about my fibroids and just keep trying. However, the research I have done about where they are located in my uterus and their size states I am at risk for recurrent miscarriage. Fibroids can distort the uterus leaving you unable to carry a child to term.

My current Dr. also told me that I may have more fibroids in addition to the 2 that were caught with the scan, but she's never suggested I go for another more thorough scan to see what we are dealing with. I mean WTF, right? :saywhat: I'm 38 years old FFS. 

I am angry that my current Dr. feels it acceptable suggesting that TTC for me can basically be a 'trial and error' project. I'm not going to just keep getting pregnant if I can't carry a child to term, so hubby and I are going to the best there is so that I can get thoroughly checked out and get a straight answer.

I'm so nervous, frustrated and scared. My appointment with this specialist is October 5th which can't get here fast enough!

I hope you are all doing well xoxo


----------



## mumanddad

congratulations on the Latest BFPS this looks like it is going to be a very good month x


----------



## Tigerlilies

Congratulations on the new :bfp:!!!!

Sorry for a couple of ladies that had to join this thread, I wish you :bfp: soon!

:dust: to all BnB ladies!


----------



## Tulip

Congratulations to the BFPs!!!! xxx


----------



## selina3127

well af got me tonight :-( onto next month i guess xxx


----------



## ttcstill

so sorry Selina :hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

Good luck, animalcracker! I hope the new FS can be more useful than your doc is now! :hugs:

Sorry Selina! :hugs:


----------



## Helen76

Hi,

Can I join here please? Just had my first IVF and had a chemical pregnancy.

It was my first ever BFP (after nearly 2 years) and I'm hoping I won't have to wait that long for another.

H xx


----------



## Megg33k

Aww, Helen! :hugs: I'm sorry, love! I'll add you!


----------



## svetayasofiya

AF got me today.............. *sigh

Congrats to everyone who got BFP's recently and love and support to our new gals. I could use a group hug right about now.


----------



## Megg33k

:hugs: Svetaya! :hugs:


----------



## BizyBee

Sorry Selina, Sveta, and Helen. :hugs:


----------



## heather_dw

I'm so upset that I'm crying. I am so sick of this. I just found out that my day 22 progesterone was only 1.59. Seriously? How can I possibly get pregnant or sustain a pregnancy on THOSE numbers. This was my first Clomid cycle. I felt Clomid was going to fix me. The doctor says those numbers are in the normal range but I know damn well that 1.59 isn't something good, especially that late in my cycle. She says "don't ever lose hope" but that leads me to believe that this is something bad that would cause other people to lose hope.. is that why she said that? She said we'd do Clomid again and possibly Crinone which is apparently some sort of progesterone supplement. I took Prometrium during my last pregnancy which was also a progesterone supplement and it didn't help, so...

I just don't know anymore. This cycle's chart is so funky looking and now I find all this out. :( :(


----------



## BizyBee

:hugs: Heather, I always took prometrium and it never helped (progesterone was extremely low like yours). Now I am taking crinone and my levels have been great. Granted, I took stronger meds this time to ovulate and I was on clomid previously, so that may be contributing to the increase also.


----------



## heather_dw

She wants to do Clomid again with the crinone. I don't know if she's going to up the dosage of the clomid or not, as I felt like my chart was really messed up

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/16f231

If my cycle goes like usual, I'd be having Cd1-5 while on vacation so if she wants to have me take it, I need to get it now. She seems reluctant and says to come in when I get back to get it. I have no idea though. The way my chart is now, who knows when AF will show. I'm starting to think it's close to the end of the line for my baby hopes. I can 't afford IVF and even if I did, getting pregnant doesn 't seem to be my issue.. it's carrying and progesterone apparently. :cry:


----------



## BizyBee

heather_dw said:


> She wants to do Clomid again with the crinone. I don't know if she's going to up the dosage of the clomid or not, as I felt like my chart was really messed up
> 
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/16f231
> 
> If my cycle goes like usual, I'd be having Cd1-5 while on vacation so if she wants to have me take it, I need to get it now. She seems reluctant and says to come in when I get back to get it. I have no idea though. The way my chart is now, who knows when AF will show. I'm starting to think it's close to the end of the line for my baby hopes. I can 't afford IVF and even if I did, getting pregnant doesn 't seem to be my issue.. it's carrying and progesterone apparently. :cry:

:hugs: I'm sorry hun. It's all so frustrating.


----------



## Megg33k

heather_dw said:


> I'm so upset that I'm crying. I am so sick of this. I just found out that my day 22 progesterone was only 1.59. Seriously? How can I possibly get pregnant or sustain a pregnancy on THOSE numbers. This was my first Clomid cycle. I felt Clomid was going to fix me. The doctor says those numbers are in the normal range but I know damn well that 1.59 isn't something good, especially that late in my cycle. She says "don't ever lose hope" but that leads me to believe that this is something bad that would cause other people to lose hope.. is that why she said that? She said we'd do Clomid again and possibly Crinone which is apparently some sort of progesterone supplement. I took Prometrium during my last pregnancy which was also a progesterone supplement and it didn't help, so...
> 
> I just don't know anymore. This cycle's chart is so funky looking and now I find all this out. :( :(

Sweetie... It was 1.59 because you hadn't ovulated yet on CD22. Of course it was low. You just ovulated a couple of days ago! That number means nothing! :hugs:


----------



## aussiettc

sorry to all the new losses. :hugs:

AFM i feel like crap. I'm so tired its not funny, i want to vomit due the the iron tablets i have to take, i can't drink any alcohol or caffine and have to becareful what i eat to make sure i dont have anything that inhibits the uptake of iron in my blood. 
It sucks it really does all the symptoms of pregnacy without the pregnacy.


----------



## Megg33k

My iron tablets don't do that... Do you take them with food?


----------



## sequeena

So sorry girlies :hugs:


----------



## tryforbaby2

Sorry girls :hugs:


----------



## kelster823

oopssaa posted in wrong thread

BUT SO SORRY GIRLS :( :hugs:


----------



## ttcstill

I am so frustrated I am ready to scream...... Yesterday i went to the restroom and found traces of a very dark brown discharge I thought AF was on my doorstep and now nothing..... my chart looks like I o'd the other day but now my temps are dropping I dont know what is going on and I just want to get back on track so that I can have a general idea of what I am doing!


----------



## tryforbaby2

ugh! so frustrating TTCstill. :hugs: I hate when our bodies can'tseem to make up their mind. Its bad enough we have all had MC's, but it makes it worse when it seems like forever to try again. 

Hang in there!!! :flow:


----------



## Cupcake1979

Hello ladies been meaning to join for a few months now and my latest loss has prompted me to drop by! 

I'm now onto my second loss September 5th 2010 - MMC and prior to that in May had an ectopic pregnancy.

I'm WTT and once my AF returns we'll be trying to catch the egg :) Here's hoping its 3rd time lucky for us :baby:

Good luck to those currently in 2ww.


----------



## sequeena

Cupcake1979 said:


> Hello ladies been meaning to join for a few months now and my latest loss has prompted me to drop by!
> 
> I'm now onto my second loss September 5th 2010 - MMC and prior to that in May had an ectopic pregnancy.
> 
> I'm WTT and once my AF returns we'll be trying to catch the egg :) Here's hoping its 3rd time lucky for us :baby:
> 
> Good luck to those currently in 2ww.

:hugs:


----------



## ttcstill

AF got me..... this is good though because now i can actually start keeping track and know what is going on!


----------



## animalcracker

Hey girls, how is everyone doing.

Same old crap over here! Went to my post D&C follow up appointment today and everything is working normally and cervix is closed, blah blah.:coffee: Just waiting for bleeding to stop and AF to get here so we can try again.:sex::spermy:

I'm getting two different opinions on when to try again. My Dr. says we can try straight away once I get AF. Nurse practitioner says to wait 2 cycles. Does anyone have any input or advice about that?


----------



## Megg33k

No real advice... Some choose to wait, and others don't. I don't know how much of a difference it makes. Some believe not waiting increases the chance of another loss. I don't think there's any hard evidence of that being truthful though. I think its more likely that some of those people are just going to go on to have multiple losses regardless of if they had waited or not and they want to have something to blame it on... just like the rest of us want to blame ours on something! Do what feels right to you! Maybe NTNP for 2 cycles?


----------



## puppymom32

Good Luck Cupcake.

Animal I think everyone thinks different on it. I always had to wait because most of mine were ectopics with the non ectopics I always just tried right away.


----------



## animalcracker

Thanks girls. I appreciate your advice. I really want to just go for it as soon as I can to be honest. Now I just have to wait for AF to move her ass and get here!!


----------



## VGibs

I say go for it right away! I did....and bam, now Im 21 weeks!


----------



## ttcstill

Okay ladies here is the situation, yesterday and the day before I had light discharge that was very dark brown in color I was convinced that it was the begining of AF but I never saw more than a small amount and it has now stopped. I marked light on my chart and now it has started my cycle over but I am not seeing anything else at this time...... what should I do now?


----------



## Megg33k

You can merge the two "cycle"... Its in "cycles" > "merge two cycles" Not hard!


----------



## dawny690

Why has the number gone down? xxxx


----------



## Megg33k

Last name on the list... :cry: Fliss (Lamburai) confirmed #4 today!


----------



## Fergie89

AF Is Now 4 Days Late!! Wohoooooooooooooooooooo :) ...X


----------



## Megg33k

Woohoo! Have you test?!


----------



## Tulip

Megg33k said:


> Last name on the list... :cry: Fliss (Lamburai) confirmed #4 today!

I've veering between :cry: and :grr: at the moment.


----------



## Megg33k

Tulip said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> Last name on the list... :cry: Fliss (Lamburai) confirmed #4 today!
> 
> I've veering between :cry: and :grr: at the moment.Click to expand...

As am I... but leaning more toward :cry:... as I know who to be :cry: for but not who to be :grr: at! 

(This won't make sense to anyone who missed it in my journal... but I'll be saying it anyway!)

For fuck's sake, Ashton Kutcher... Can't you just let good people be happy!?!? :hissy:


----------



## Fergie89

i tested yesterday and was BFN! but im not letting that get in the way LoL ... when i was preg with my daughter , i tested too early also, then a week later i got my BFP :)... my periods are always bang on time , and im 4 days late soooooooooooo heres hoping this is my month! :D ...X


----------



## Megg33k

That's fab, Fergie! I can't wait to add you to the BFP's! :hugs:


----------



## mumanddad

hello ladies i got to ask a question about CM

Sorry in advance (TMI) well today after i wiped going to the toilet there was a massive lump of white CM but some bits had a hint of yellow and where stringy.. is this good or bad?

Thanks


----------



## Megg33k

I don't know if its good or bad... It just sort of is what it is probably. :shrug: I hope its good though! LOL


----------



## Fergie89

i will let yous know when i test again in abt a weeks time :D 

:dust: :dust: to all of u! ...X


----------



## Megg33k

So, I think I have the start of my BFP! Just saying!

First tests from this morning with FMU:

https://farm5.static.flickr.com/4111/5014222297_24723b8a90.jpg

Then, I took a 2nd $Tree test, just in case with SMU (after a medium diet coke) and got the attached pic... I took the pic about 3 min after I took the test! Dots added for your viewing pleasure!
 



Attached Files:







DT9DPIUI_dots.jpg
File size: 16.3 KB
Views: 26


----------



## mumanddad

sorry i cant see it but it may well be my screen how many dpo are you?


----------



## Megg33k

No problem... It was hard to photograph, and I didn't really try that hard! LOL I was too lazy to walk outside, so I used light through my bedroom window! I'm 9dpo.


----------



## mumanddad

cool looking forward to the updates and darker lines hehe..x


----------



## Megg33k

Thanks!


----------



## sequeena

Megg33k said:


> No problem... It was hard to photograph, and I didn't really try that hard! LOL I was too lazy to walk outside, so I used light through my bedroom window! I'm 9dpo.

Whaaaaaaaaaaaaat! *runs to look*


----------



## sequeena

omgosh I see faint lines!! :happydance:


----------



## Megg33k

sequeena said:


> omgosh I see faint lines!! :happydance:

:happydance: Thank you!


----------



## blondee

Crossing fingers and toes for you Megg! Are you testing early? I thought you had a little longer to go, but there again i could forget my own name at the moment, it's like being drunk without the joy of drinking something yummy first!

Hope those lines get stronger, hun.

Lots of love,

M xx


----------



## Megg33k

blondee said:


> Crossing fingers and toes for you Megg! Are you testing early? I thought you had a little longer to go, but there again i could forget my own name at the moment, it's like being drunk without the joy of drinking something yummy first!
> 
> Hope those lines get stronger, hun.
> 
> Lots of love,
> 
> M xx

I've been testing for 12 days! I started the night I took my trigger shot and watched it come out of my system. It did around the weekend. Now I'm hoping to see my BFP fade back in. I should be testing Saturday... and I will! But, I'll also test every day until then! LOL


----------



## Firedancer41

Oh Megg, that's how my :bfp: started! I swore I could see something ever-so-light on 9dpo, and then I had a definitely-visible yet still light line on day 10. Fxed for ya!!!!!


----------



## sequeena

Megg33k said:


> sequeena said:
> 
> 
> omgosh I see faint lines!! :happydance:
> 
> :happydance: Thank you!Click to expand...

It's like how mine started :happydance: Yay yay yaaaaaaay!


----------



## Megg33k

Firedancer41 said:


> Oh Megg, that's how my :bfp: started! I swore I could see something ever-so-light on 9dpo, and then I had a definitely-visible yet still light line on day 10. Fxed for ya!!!!!




sequeena said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sequeena said:
> 
> 
> omgosh I see faint lines!! :happydance:
> 
> :happydance: Thank you!Click to expand...
> 
> It's like how mine started :happydance: Yay yay yaaaaaaay!Click to expand...



Thank you, both!!! :hugs:


----------



## ttcstill

Fergie89 said:


> i tested yesterday and was BFN! but im not letting that get in the way LoL ... when i was preg with my daughter , i tested too early also, then a week later i got my BFP :)... my periods are always bang on time , and im 4 days late soooooooooooo heres hoping this is my month! :D ...X

FX'd for you hun!



Megg33k said:


> So, I think I have the start of my BFP! Just saying!
> 
> First tests from this morning with FMU:
> 
> https://farm5.static.flickr.com/4111/5014222297_24723b8a90.jpg
> 
> Then, I took a 2nd $Tree test, just in case with SMU (after a medium diet coke) and got the attached pic... I took the pic about 3 min after I took the test! Dots added for your viewing pleasure!

:happydance: I see it in the first pic!!!! Exactly how mine was at 10 dpo :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Megg33k

ttcstill said:


> Fergie89 said:
> 
> 
> i tested yesterday and was BFN! but im not letting that get in the way LoL ... when i was preg with my daughter , i tested too early also, then a week later i got my BFP :)... my periods are always bang on time , and im 4 days late soooooooooooo heres hoping this is my month! :D ...X
> 
> FX'd for you hun!
> 
> 
> 
> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> So, I think I have the start of my BFP! Just saying!
> 
> First tests from this morning with FMU:
> 
> https://farm5.static.flickr.com/4111/5014222297_24723b8a90.jpg
> 
> Then, I took a 2nd $Tree test, just in case with SMU (after a medium diet coke) and got the attached pic... I took the pic about 3 min after I took the test! Dots added for your viewing pleasure!Click to expand...
> 
> :happydance: I see it in the first pic!!!! Exactly how mine was at 10 dpo :happydance::happydance::happydance:Click to expand...

Thank you! :hugs:


----------



## Lucy1973

How exciting Megg! Can't wait to see the nice dark lines soon! :hugs:


----------



## TripleB

I see it in the top one :happydance: xxx


----------



## Fergie89

Meg! i see them girl!!!!! 

:D :D :D :D :D 

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## blondee

Megg33k said:


> blondee said:
> 
> 
> Crossing fingers and toes for you Megg! Are you testing early? I thought you had a little longer to go, but there again i could forget my own name at the moment, it's like being drunk without the joy of drinking something yummy first!
> 
> Hope those lines get stronger, hun.
> 
> Lots of love,
> 
> M xx
> 
> I've been testing for 12 days! I started the night I took my trigger shot and watched it come out of my system. It did around the weekend. Now I'm hoping to see my BFP fade back in. I should be testing Saturday... and I will! But, I'll also test every day until then! LOLClick to expand...


:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl: You make me laugh soooo much, Megg! Must be costing you a fortune!! I hated seeing a BFN so much that i would only test when i was late, it works out very blooming cheap that way :haha: My BFN for this little spud that i am baking was pretty faint, even though i was a day or two late. I tested later that date and it was stronger. I really hope you are getting that gorgeous rush of joy this weekend when there is a REALLY dark line. :thumbup:

I shall now have to try to remember to stalk here this weekend... Trying to stay awake is a trial at the mo :dohh:

Lots of love and fairy dust!!

XXXXX


----------



## svetayasofiya

Fx'd Megg!!!! I see a faint line in the Dollar store one!!!!!! xoxoxo

and Fx'd for you too Fergie!!! I was wondering where you had gone!!! xoxoxo


----------



## Fergie89

this has got to be my month! LoL ...X


----------



## sequeena

dollar store tests are so awesome wish we had the in the uk. The only cheap ones we can get really are the ICs :(


----------



## Fergie89

yip i know , the poundland ones r crap!! 

sequeena, do u get a " home bargains " in wales? they sell the same ones as the dollar tree :) ( the kinda casette ones) ...X


----------



## sequeena

Fergie89 said:


> yip i know , the poundland ones r crap!!
> 
> sequeena, do u get a " home bargains " in wales? they sell the same ones as the dollar tree :) ( the kinda casette ones) ...X

Do they?! My local one doesn't! :( They have the ics, the purple tipped frer and then fast response or something :wacko:


----------



## Fergie89

sequeena said:


> Fergie89 said:
> 
> 
> yip i know , the poundland ones r crap!!
> 
> sequeena, do u get a " home bargains " in wales? they sell the same ones as the dollar tree :) ( the kinda casette ones) ...X
> 
> Do they?! My local one doesn't! :( They have the ics, the purple tipped frer and then fast response or something :wacko:Click to expand...


yep they do :D try another one :D they come in packs of one or two :) ...X


----------



## sequeena

Fergie89 said:


> sequeena said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fergie89 said:
> 
> 
> yip i know , the poundland ones r crap!!
> 
> sequeena, do u get a " home bargains " in wales? they sell the same ones as the dollar tree :) ( the kinda casette ones) ...X
> 
> Do they?! My local one doesn't! :( They have the ics, the purple tipped frer and then fast response or something :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yep they do :D try another one :D they come in packs of one or two :) ...XClick to expand...

Oh I am so on the hunt!!!


----------



## Fergie89

haha  ...X


----------



## CJSG1977

Well I feel like I am going crazy! 4 days late now...stopped using the progesterone cream saturday as I had a bfn on friday. I then had bfn sunday - 1 day late. For the last two days I have started to feel really sick, gone off some foods I really like! Bad low back pain, bbs are soooo very sore, dizzy spells, headache and TIRED all the time. Having siestas I'm that tired. Going for a Thyroid Function Test tomorrow in case its that again like 2 months ago. Funny tingling sensation down the backs off my legs....WEIRD! Temp is still up and has gone up from 98.4 to 99.2! My coverline for this month is 97.7. I just am POSITIVE I am not pregnant and can only assume that this is all happening cause of my mc last month :cry: My cervix is still in a fairly low position and slightly open. Any advice PLEEEEASE!!!

Megg Oh My God!!!!! :dance: I will scream with happiness for you as those lines get darker!!!!

Fergie....I feel your pain. What are your symptoms like???? I'll have to stalk you now :haha:


----------



## dawny690

Megg I see it on both :dance:

Good luck fergie xxxx


----------



## VGibs

OMG OMG OMG!!!!!!!!! Meggs go pee again NOW! I want you to POAS every four hours!!!!!! hahaha That would be a fade in from hell! hahahaha I am dying to see FMU tomorrow now! But you never sleep at night.....hmmmm so keep it in all night and then POAS at like 4:30 AM *which is when I get up and check my comp*!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Fergie89

im so sorry for ur loss :hugs: 

awww :( its horrible isnt it ! it feels like its taking forever when u want something so bad eh :(

the symptoms iv had over the past week or so , is heartburn , sickness, lower back pain , and feeling tired all the time :( oh and loads of spots on my chin! grrrrrr LoL , cant seem to hold a cup of tea down :S .... 

have u had a period since ur MC 
i dont really know much abt the temping , i started doing mine a few weeks ago , then just stopped, because mines seemed to be all over the place ... X


----------



## Fergie89

thanks dawny x


----------



## Vickieh1981

Blondee - I can't believe you are 34 weeks already!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Megg, can't wait to see tomorrows test x


----------



## CJSG1977

Fergie89 said:


> im so sorry for ur loss :hugs:
> 
> awww :( its horrible isnt it ! it feels like its taking forever when u want something so bad eh :(
> 
> the symptoms iv had over the past week or so , is heartburn , sickness, lower back pain , and feeling tired all the time :( oh and loads of spots on my chin! grrrrrr LoL , cant seem to hold a cup of tea down :S ....
> 
> have u had a period since ur MC
> i dont really know much abt the temping , i started doing mine a few weeks ago , then just stopped, because mines seemed to be all over the place ... X

Yeah I've just turnedd 33 and have spent 5 years of my life trying for a baby! The last 3 almost with my now husband.

Your symptoms match mine but the sickness started 2-3 days ago. I just feel like I'm going mad!!!

My temps this month were crazy...I had 3 dips!!! One just around ov and 2 since. But now its up which is supposed to be good.

Will you just do a hpt or go see the doc you think??

GL hun!!! :dust:


----------



## CJSG1977

Fergie89 said:


> im so sorry for ur loss :hugs:
> 
> awww :( its horrible isnt it ! it feels like its taking forever when u want something so bad eh :(
> 
> the symptoms iv had over the past week or so , is heartburn , sickness, lower back pain , and feeling tired all the time :( oh and loads of spots on my chin! grrrrrr LoL , cant seem to hold a cup of tea down :S ....
> 
> have u had a period since ur MC
> i dont really know much abt the temping , i started doing mine a few weeks ago , then just stopped, because mines seemed to be all over the place ... X

Yeah I've just turned 33 and have spent 5 years of my life trying for a baby! The last 3 almost, with my now husband.

Your symptoms match mine but the sickness started 2-3 days ago. I just feel like I'm going mad!!!

My temps this month were crazy...I had 3 dips!!! One just around ov and 2 since. But now its up which is supposed to be good.

Will you just do a hpt or go see the doc you think??

GL hun!!! :dust:


----------



## Megg33k

VGibs said:


> OMG OMG OMG!!!!!!!!! Meggs go pee again NOW! I want you to POAS every four hours!!!!!! hahaha That would be a fade in from hell! hahahaha I am dying to see FMU tomorrow now! But you never sleep at night.....hmmmm so keep it in all night and then POAS at like 4:30 AM *which is when I get up and check my comp*!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Every 4 hours? :rofl: And, I thought I was bad testing every day! LOL It'll be more like 8am than 4:30am... Sorry! But I will try to hold my pee as long as I can before I test! :thumbup:


----------



## Fergie89

Yh the rise in temp is a good sign ! i know that much LoL ....

oh tell me about it :( the sickness is horrid! 

my periods are always like clock work , and am now 4 days late, so thats whats got me thinking i am pregnant

i took a HPT a few days ago & it was a BFN , but im 17dpo , i never gt a BFP till i was 6 weeks preg with my daughter :) , so im just hoping that it "was" just too early to test :D

iv had a lot of creamy Cm aswell ..( too much info) lol 

its the not knowing that really really gets me down :( 

GL to u and ur husband , and i hope u get ur :BFP: ! ....X


----------



## CJSG1977

I also had lots of cm, but it stopped.... but yesterday and today my undies have been really wet (tmi sorry) to the point where I had to change them. My periods are usually every 28 days...but seems that they dont want to behave like that at the moment.

When I was pg last month I had a bfp the day after af was due so I'm guessing I would have had a positive by now :cry: I hope it is the case for you again hun! Would be awesome. I hope you find out soon!!

I'll just be playing the waiting game I think till the ugly :witch: decides to show her head!


----------



## VGibs

Megg33k said:


> VGibs said:
> 
> 
> OMG OMG OMG!!!!!!!!! Meggs go pee again NOW! I want you to POAS every four hours!!!!!! hahaha That would be a fade in from hell! hahahaha I am dying to see FMU tomorrow now! But you never sleep at night.....hmmmm so keep it in all night and then POAS at like 4:30 AM *which is when I get up and check my comp*!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Every 4 hours? :rofl: And, I thought I was bad testing every day! LOL It'll be more like 8am than 4:30am... Sorry! But I will try to hold my pee as long as I can before I test! :thumbup:Click to expand...

Im seriously calling in sick to work so I can witness this! LOL I am pretty sick with a nasty cold...so I may stay home anyways!


----------



## BizyBee

Ooh. Exciting stuff in here. Good luck fergie, cjsg, and megg. Not able to see the line yet but can't wait til tomorrow.

I have my scan in the morning and I am praying all is well.


----------



## aussiettc

OMG Megg i totally think i see something:happydance::happydance::happydance:
I cant wait till tomorrows test.:happydance:

AFM I'm still strggling to feel good with my iron levels so low. Just doing the house work makes me so tired i'm in bed by 8 every night.:dohh:


----------



## SunShyn2205

Yay Megg!!! I hope its ur BFP!!!


----------



## Megg33k

Thanks girls! :hugs:


----------



## bbhopes

I will NOTE on your Chart Megg it looks like TWO implantation days so far. Really hoping for you!!!!


----------



## Firedancer41

BizyBee said:


> Ooh. Exciting stuff in here. Good luck fergie, cjsg, and megg. Not able to see the line yet but can't wait til tomorrow.
> 
> I have my scan in the morning and I am praying all is well.


good luck this morning, Bizy! I look forward to hearing some good news :friends:


----------



## Vickieh1981

Shouldn't Megg be up and testing again by now???


----------



## VGibs

Ummm ya! Meggs...get peeing lady!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Fergie89

Still no sign of AF today! wohooooo! :D .... 5 days late now :D ... havin lots of creamy CM ( too much info Lol) sorry ... 

hope u all get ur BFP's soon! :dust: :dust: ....X


----------



## Tigerlilies

Fergie when are you going to test already!?


----------



## Megg33k

I'm here! LOL Sorry... I ate breakfast before posting! :dohh:

Played with the pics a bit... The photo was taken at less than 5 minutes. Long enough for me to PIAC/dip, finish peeing while waiting for the dye to cross the window, get my camera, and go outside to take the pic.

Click for larger versions!
 



Attached Files:







tests 923.jpg
File size: 20.8 KB
Views: 21









tests 923_dots.jpg
File size: 20.9 KB
Views: 22









tests 923_color.jpg
File size: 28.7 KB
Views: 36









tests 923_inv.jpg
File size: 28.7 KB
Views: 23


----------



## Fergie89

i had tested abt 3 days ago now and it was a BFN... but the same thing happened when i was pregnant with my daughter :) i nvr had a BFP till i was 6 weeks :) ... my periods r always on time , so im thinking maybe this is my month! :D how is ur pregnancy going? 

and meg i can defo see it ! :)


----------



## Megg33k

Really? :happydance: Thank you!


----------



## Tigerlilies

Good luck Fergie and Meggs!!!! Very exciting!!!!

Pregnancy is going okay, syptoms are mild so of course that makes me nervous. Since I did a scan at 6wks, I won't get another until 18wks which of course is driving me nuts! They will do a doppler on my next visit, Oct. 4th, so at least that's something.


----------



## BizyBee

:cloud9: Things went really well at my scan. Baby Bee is growing (measured right around 7 weeks). The heart beat was 141! Everything looks great. My next appointment is in 2 weeks.

Hope all is well with you girls! Hoping for lots more bfp's soon. xx


----------



## Fergie89

thats great :D ... wont be long till u will feel baby moving about :) ...X


----------



## zippy4

Hi ladies, just wanted to say I got my BFP on friday after 2 loses. I'm not letting this one go!!! xx


----------



## Fergie89

awww congrats!!!!!!!

so nice to hear this :D ...X


----------



## Megg33k

Congrats, Zippy! :hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

So, month 9 of the thread starts today! My affinity for the #5 and multiples of 5, along with the new month... I'd love to take spot 125 as BFP #1 this month. My tests are all so questionable though...


----------



## Fergie89

im hoping i can be added to this months list too! :D 

not sure when to test again though , :/..X


----------



## Megg33k

Well, I like the idea of every day... and you should post pics for us to stare at! :)


----------



## Fergie89

haha  what we all like! ... would it be even worth my while taking one during the day ? ...X


----------



## Megg33k

Probably not! But, I'd do it anyway! :winkwink:


----------



## Megg33k

Okay... upon further inspection... I'm 100% sure that there is something on both of my tests from today in real life... I so want to be #125! I'm scared to post it though... and being #125 on the 25th would be so much better! LOL


----------



## Fergie89

a line is a line but eh ? 

so i would say u are :D ...X

what test would u recomend ? first response? ...X


----------



## Megg33k

Yes! FRER! :) 

I'm hesitant... obviously! LOL


----------



## padbrat

Oooo meggy!!! lets see those lines hunni!!! Am sooo excited for you!

Bizy such fab news that Lil bee is growing well and has a lovely HB!

Anyone heard from Amy lately? How is she doing?

AF got me this month.... RMC consultant was horrible and won't give me any drugs so have got a new doc who will refer me to a new Obs! Yay!!


----------



## BizyBee

Pad, sorry witch got you. :hugs: So pleased that you will have a new Dr. though!


----------



## Firedancer41

zippy4 said:


> Hi ladies, just wanted to say I got my BFP on friday after 2 loses. I'm not letting this one go!!! xx

Congrats!!



Megg33k said:


> So, month 9 of the thread starts today! My affinity for the #5 and multiples of 5, along with the new month... I'd love to take spot 125 as BFP #1 this month. My tests are all so questionable though...

So...Quints?? :haha:


----------



## Megg33k

I think I posted the test, Padbrat... Just not much to look at... Look here... I swear they're really there, albeit faintly.

I haven't heard from her in a few days... I'll txt her today!

Yay for new doc, Boo for AF! :hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

Firedancer41 said:


> zippy4 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies, just wanted to say I got my BFP on friday after 2 loses. I'm not letting this one go!!! xx
> 
> Congrats!!
> 
> 
> 
> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> So, month 9 of the thread starts today! My affinity for the #5 and multiples of 5, along with the new month... I'd love to take spot 125 as BFP #1 this month. My tests are all so questionable though...Click to expand...
> 
> So...Quints?? :haha:Click to expand...

That makes you a bad person, just so you know! :rofl: J/K Love ya! xxx


----------



## Firedancer41

Megg33k said:


> Firedancer41 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zippy4 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies, just wanted to say I got my BFP on friday after 2 loses. I'm not letting this one go!!! xx
> 
> Congrats!!
> 
> 
> 
> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> So, month 9 of the thread starts today! My affinity for the #5 and multiples of 5, along with the new month... I'd love to take spot 125 as BFP #1 this month. My tests are all so questionable though...Click to expand...
> 
> So...Quints?? :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> That makes you a bad person, just so you know! :rofl: J/K Love ya! xxxClick to expand...

Bwahahaha! I am just waiting for a new TLC series, Megan and Kevin Plus Seven ~> running and hiding now! :rofl:


----------



## Megg33k

Firedancer41 said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Firedancer41 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zippy4 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies, just wanted to say I got my BFP on friday after 2 loses. I'm not letting this one go!!! xx
> 
> Congrats!!
> 
> 
> 
> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> So, month 9 of the thread starts today! My affinity for the #5 and multiples of 5, along with the new month... I'd love to take spot 125 as BFP #1 this month. My tests are all so questionable though...Click to expand...
> 
> So...Quints?? :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> That makes you a bad person, just so you know! :rofl: J/K Love ya! xxxClick to expand...
> 
> Bwahahaha! I am just waiting for a new TLC series, Megan and Kevin Plus Seven ~> running and hiding now! :rofl:Click to expand...

You're a teeny bit evil, aren't you? :haha:


----------



## VGibs

MEGG!!!!!!!!!!!! I can see line in the "not an frer" one but the frer are hard to see still! But I can see a shawdow! When I got pregnant with this bubs I had one measily shadow on an IC and swore for two days that it was not there....thought it was my mind playing tricks. But that shadow turned into this wiggily bubs inside there! But one thing is my aunt who had twins said her super early tests were shawdows too....cause I thought that maybe the li9nes would be darker with twins!


----------



## VGibs

Ohhhhhhhhh I lied! I can see a line on the frer at the very top but farther left then where you put the dots! Especially on the inverted one!


----------



## Megg33k

VGibs said:


> MEGG!!!!!!!!!!!! I can see line in the "not an frer" one but the frer are hard to see still! But I can see a shawdow! When I got pregnant with this bubs I had one measily shadow on an IC and swore for two days that it was not there....thought it was my mind playing tricks. But that shadow turned into this wiggily bubs inside there! But one thing is my aunt who had twins said her super early tests were shawdows too....cause I thought that maybe the li9nes would be darker with twins!




VGibs said:


> Ohhhhhhhhh I lied! I can see a line on the frer at the very top but farther left then where you put the dots! Especially on the inverted one!

Your excitement is way too cute! :) Thank you!!! :hugs:


----------



## ttcstill

zippy4 said:


> Hi ladies, just wanted to say I got my BFP on friday after 2 loses. I'm not letting this one go!!! xx

CONGRATS!!!

Megg ..... its there!!! CONGRATS this is your BFP


----------



## Megg33k

ttcstill said:


> zippy4 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies, just wanted to say I got my BFP on friday after 2 loses. I'm not letting this one go!!! xx
> 
> CONGRATS!!!
> 
> Megg ..... its there!!! CONGRATS this is your BFPClick to expand...

Thank you! :) I'm tempted to add it... but I'd really like to hold off until the 25th... Oh, I just don't know!


----------



## SunShyn2205

Yay zippy and megg!! 

Fxd for u fergie!


----------



## Megg33k

So, are we calling mine a BFP then? Like.. Are we sure?


----------



## CJSG1977

Megg I can definitely see the lines however faint!!!!

Bizy thats wonderful news!! Hearing a HB must be the best thing ever!

Congrats on the :bfp: 's

And I am still with Fergie... 5 days late, but I'm not so positive. Just think my body is playing tricks on me after the mc. Symptoms are there and I've compared to last month and they are following each other but I'm one day behind on the symptoms which makes me think I may have ov on the 5th....which might explain my negative last sunday. But I'm still going with the tricks.... Will do one last test tomorrow.

:dust:


----------



## Megg33k

Oh... NERVOUS! lol


----------



## sequeena

:bfp: :bfp: :bfp: :happydance: Yay for megg!


----------



## CJSG1977

Looks like the :witch: just showed. Not going to cry about it. Just starting ALL over again! Its only a bit on TP right now but its light red so I'm assuming its af. WAAAAAY to late to be implantation. So, you'd better put me down as AF.

GL to all those still in limbo.

:dust:


----------



## VGibs

Megg wait for your lucky 5 day!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Then add it! And pee on five tests!!!! Just adding all that good luck! That family on TLC got pregs with quints on IUI so maybe you could have 5 in there as well! LOL


----------



## BizyBee

Omg the thought of 5 babies is terrifying. I'm thinking it's twins megg. I'd wait until your official date though, but I tend to be overly cautious so don't listen to me. :)

Congrats zippy. 

Sorry cjsg. :hugs:


----------



## Vickieh1981

Megg - I can see it on the dollar store one. And I see it on the invert of the frer. So exciting. Will check again tomorrow.

Quick update from me. I am having a precious baby girl. They showed me in 3d and she looks like Isabella


----------



## svetayasofiya

aww Vickie congrats!


----------



## Megg33k

sequeena said:


> :bfp: :bfp: :bfp: :happydance: Yay for megg!

Aww! :hugs: Thank you! 



VGibs said:


> Megg wait for your lucky 5 day!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Then add it! And pee on five tests!!!! Just adding all that good luck! That family on TLC got pregs with quints on IUI so maybe you could have 5 in there as well! LOL

I like the sound of everything right up until the "quints" part! LOL



BizyBee said:


> Omg the thought of 5 babies is terrifying. I'm thinking it's twins megg. I'd wait until your official date though, but I tend to be overly cautious so don't listen to me. :)
> 
> Congrats zippy.
> 
> Sorry cjsg. :hugs:

I would SO gladly take twins, Jen. I'm more than okay with that! I'm also erring on the side of caution and waiting until Saturday. Really hoping no one takes spot 125 before then! FX'd! They can all get their BFP's on Sunday! LOL



Vickieh1981 said:


> Megg - I can see it on the dollar store one. And I see it on the invert of the frer. So exciting. Will check again tomorrow.
> 
> Quick update from me. I am having a precious baby girl. They showed me in 3d and she looks like Isabella

Yay! :hugs: Thank you!!!

Awww! CONGRATS! :pink:


----------



## BizyBee

That's great news Vick! :)

Megg, twins would be great. GL.


----------



## Megg33k

BizyBee said:


> That's great news Vick! :)
> 
> Megg, twins would be great. GL.

Yes they would... Now let's make that happen, ok?


----------



## yogi77

quints would be better


----------



## Megg33k

You're a bad person, Yogi... You and the whole "quint wishing" crew! But I love you nonetheless! :hugs:


----------



## Loren

megg i see them!!! :D :D :D :D :headspin: and i watched your video earlier and i can honestly say i truely fell in love with u!!!!haha u seem so much fun!!!!!xxxxx so sorry too all those who have experience a loss recently, my angels due date is today!! :( and congrats to the new bfps xxxxxxxx :hugs:


----------



## VGibs

I have a quick question oir all my british mates out there....

So last week my mom's best friend had her nephew and his British wife over for dinner and she is almost 22 weeks pregnant and My mom's best friend said she had two glasses of red wine with dinner and said that it would help her and the baby sleep. My moms best friend was appalled and threatened to call child protection over the whole thing. When she confronted the nephew he said that "in England/Europe" it was "normal" for pregnant women to consume moderate amounts of alcohol during pregnancy. I know here in Canada if you even go into a liquor store pregnant they give you pamphlets about the dangers of drinking while pregnant and I have heard of people being refused service. Not to mention the social implications, people would be openly hostile and throw a fit if a pregnant woman were to order a glass of wine with dinner. I wonder if it really is a "British" thing or is it taboo and frowned upon in Europe as well????


----------



## Dazed

VGibs said:


> I have a quick question oir all my british mates out there....
> 
> So last week my mom's best friend had her nephew and his British wife over for dinner and she is almost 22 weeks pregnant and My mom's best friend said she had two glasses of red wine with dinner and said that it would help her and the baby sleep. My moms best friend was appalled and threatened to call child protection over the whole thing. When she confronted the nephew he said that "in England/Europe" it was "normal" for pregnant women to consume moderate amounts of alcohol during pregnancy. I know here in Canada if you even go into a liquor store pregnant they give you pamphlets about the dangers of drinking while pregnant and I have heard of people being refused service. Not to mention the social implications, people would be openly hostile and throw a fit if a pregnant woman were to order a glass of wine with dinner. I wonder if it really is a "British" thing or is it taboo and frowned upon in Europe as well????

I had a friend here in Virginia who was told by her OB/GYN she could have one glass of wine once and awhile during her pregnancy.


----------



## VGibs

Dazed said:


> VGibs said:
> 
> 
> I have a quick question oir all my british mates out there....
> 
> So last week my mom's best friend had her nephew and his British wife over for dinner and she is almost 22 weeks pregnant and My mom's best friend said she had two glasses of red wine with dinner and said that it would help her and the baby sleep. My moms best friend was appalled and threatened to call child protection over the whole thing. When she confronted the nephew he said that "in England/Europe" it was "normal" for pregnant women to consume moderate amounts of alcohol during pregnancy. I know here in Canada if you even go into a liquor store pregnant they give you pamphlets about the dangers of drinking while pregnant and I have heard of people being refused service. Not to mention the social implications, people would be openly hostile and throw a fit if a pregnant woman were to order a glass of wine with dinner. I wonder if it really is a "British" thing or is it taboo and frowned upon in Europe as well????
> 
> I had a friend here in Virginia who was told by her OB/GYN she could have one glass of wine once and awhile during her pregnancy.Click to expand...

Wow...really! The difference in opinions is facinating to me!


----------



## Firedancer41

Vickie congrats on joining Team Pink!!!!


----------



## Dazed

VGibs said:


> Dazed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VGibs said:
> 
> 
> I have a quick question oir all my british mates out there....
> 
> So last week my mom's best friend had her nephew and his British wife over for dinner and she is almost 22 weeks pregnant and My mom's best friend said she had two glasses of red wine with dinner and said that it would help her and the baby sleep. My moms best friend was appalled and threatened to call child protection over the whole thing. When she confronted the nephew he said that "in England/Europe" it was "normal" for pregnant women to consume moderate amounts of alcohol during pregnancy. I know here in Canada if you even go into a liquor store pregnant they give you pamphlets about the dangers of drinking while pregnant and I have heard of people being refused service. Not to mention the social implications, people would be openly hostile and throw a fit if a pregnant woman were to order a glass of wine with dinner. I wonder if it really is a "British" thing or is it taboo and frowned upon in Europe as well????
> 
> I had a friend here in Virginia who was told by her OB/GYN she could have one glass of wine once and awhile during her pregnancy.Click to expand...
> 
> Wow...really! The difference in opinions is facinating to me!Click to expand...

Your not the only one. I had one girl tell me her Dr told her it was OK to smoke during pregnancy as long as she didn't have anymore than 10 (I think?) a day.


----------



## puppymom32

Megg33k said:


> You're a bad person, Yogi... You and the whole "quint wishing" crew! But I love you nonetheless! :hugs:

I'm just selfish and want to you to have Quints so I can have one. :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Loren

hi vgibs, in england wer aloud to have so many units a week (i'm against it i do not drink) but its normal to have 1-2 glasses of wine a week whilest preg xxx


----------



## svetayasofiya

I just got back from Paris a couple weeks ago and saw loads of pregnant women smoking. I dunno, we all know smoking and alcohol is poison to us non-pregnant people (and I ashamedly partake in the pleasure of both) so being pregnant and doing it can't be good to your unborn child. I know the minute I find out I am pregnant i will stop immediately like I did before. I don't think though that later in your 2nd and 3rd trimesters the odd glass of wine is too bad. Not to say that I will do that either. 
I don't think there is anything anyone can do about other people's health habits but educate. Can the same thing be said for people who eat at MacDonald's and other fast food joints repeatedly while pregnant? Health is health and our responsibility doesn't just end with what we drink but what we eat too. 
I hope her baby is born healthy.


----------



## Megg33k

Loren said:


> megg i see them!!! :D :D :D :D :headspin: and i watched your video earlier and i can honestly say i truely fell in love with u!!!!haha u seem so much fun!!!!!xxxxx so sorry too all those who have experience a loss recently, my angels due date is today!! :( and congrats to the new bfps xxxxxxxx :hugs:

Thank you, Loren! :hugs: I'm glad you enjoyed it! :)

Thoughts are with you on your angels birthday, honey! :cry:



VGibs said:


> I have a quick question oir all my british mates out there....
> 
> So last week my mom's best friend had her nephew and his British wife over for dinner and she is almost 22 weeks pregnant and My mom's best friend said she had two glasses of red wine with dinner and said that it would help her and the baby sleep. My moms best friend was appalled and threatened to call child protection over the whole thing. When she confronted the nephew he said that "in England/Europe" it was "normal" for pregnant women to consume moderate amounts of alcohol during pregnancy. I know here in Canada if you even go into a liquor store pregnant they give you pamphlets about the dangers of drinking while pregnant and I have heard of people being refused service. Not to mention the social implications, people would be openly hostile and throw a fit if a pregnant woman were to order a glass of wine with dinner. I wonder if it really is a "British" thing or is it taboo and frowned upon in Europe as well????

Its not exactly "normal" to drink whilst pregnant in the US, but we certainly don't refuse service or even comment on it as a policy. I do know women here that have been told that a few drinks here and there wouldn't cause any harm, especially the occasional glass of red. Also, some women here are told that "the stress of quitting smoking can be worse for the baby than just smoking 2-3 cigarettes per day." I lied to a doc once and said that I'd taken up smoking half about 5 cigarettes per day and wanted to stop, so I wanted Chantix (the stop smoking pills)... I was doing it for a friend, because my insurance would cover it... Illegal, but whatever. I was told "that's not really bad enough to warrant you needing to stop smoking!" :shock: WTF? Its POISON... and I WANT to stop!!! Yeah, wouldn't give me the drugs. :nope: So, there is apparently a HUGE difference in opinion even just from Canada to the US!



puppymom32 said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> You're a bad person, Yogi... You and the whole "quint wishing" crew! But I love you nonetheless! :hugs:
> 
> I'm just selfish and want to you to have Quints so I can have one. :happydance::happydance:Click to expand...

Haha! That's acceptable! :winkwink:


----------



## Tulip

Virginia, NHS guidelines state that we shouldnt drink but 1-2 units per week are acceptable. I've had the odd sip of white in 3rd Tri but would never have two classes (or even one whole glass) at one sitting. I put a splash in a glass and top it up with soda after a hard day :)


----------



## Mrmojo1971

Tulip said:


> Virginia, NHS guidelines state that we shouldnt drink but 1-2 units per week are acceptable.

Two glasses of red would be way over - the guidelines would allow a 125ml or 175ml glass at most in one sitting. 

I've read that they are now essentially saying not to drink at all because some people have no idea how many units are in a drink (or pretend not to) or think they can drink the full week's units in one go......


----------



## sequeena

Well if I'd OV'd as normal AF would have been due today... she's not here thank god and I'm constipated which is GOOD. However it's only just gone 7am so she's got all day :( I'm ringing my doctor at 8am and hopefully I'll get an appointment for 9am xx


----------



## sequeena

It's most certainly not normal for pregnant women to drink whilst pregnant in the UK (sorry I'm a bit of a stickler for this - England does not = UK there are 4 countries  it's ok everyone seems to get confused about it). I've known of some women having one glass of champers or something as a celebration and that's it. Then you've got the other end of the scale - drinking a lot whilst pregnant :growlmad:


----------



## SunShyn2205

Bizy- omg I so missed it post yesterday but I'm supper happy for you getting to see the heart beat on if scan.. Congrats, h & h during ur pregnancy!! :happydance:


----------



## aussiettc

i know of women who have had drinks during their pregnancy and i know those who don't believe in drinking as well.
What we have to remember is that everyone has the right to choose for themselves. Its their body and their baby, i thnik some just find it difficult to watch because of their personal experiences. If someone was refused service here is Aus because they are pregnant it would be considered discrimination and they could be sued. While saying that thought they do advice to avoid alcohol during pregnancy over here.


----------



## dawny690

Congrats new :bfp:'s :dance: xxxx


----------



## mintypeas

hello im cautiously announcing my bfp!! i found out on 22nd sept so wish me luck ladies x


----------



## Dazed

mintypeas said:


> hello im cautiously announcing my bfp!! i found out on 22nd sept so wish me luck ladies x

YAY MINTY!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: I'm so happy for you hun:hugs:


----------



## dawny690

Congrats minty xxxx


----------



## mintypeas

thanks ladies!! 
dazed- how are you honey? not been around for a long time keeping busy and trying not to think about babies!! x sylv x


----------



## Dazed

Not too bad. Kinda:blush: taking a break from things. More like NTNP and not being very good at it. If nothing happens we will start back up in November!

Here is to you sticky bean!! :wine:


----------



## Megg33k

mintypeas said:


> hello im cautiously announcing my bfp!! i found out on 22nd sept so wish me luck ladies x

OMG! Congrats, honey!!! :hugs:



NOTE TO GIRLS: For those of you who will be confused when the # doesn't change... We've also lost a girl today! Thoughts with petitpas! :cry: I've already had a good cry over it, as I found out last night. I met her in Chicago at the end of last month, and I'm utterly heartbroken for her!


----------



## CJSG1977

Congrats Minty!!!!

Megg...we want to see more pics LOL. And I have a sense of twins too!!!!!!

I have my pub licence and it states for women trying to conceive or pregnant that no more than 1-2 units a week should be consumed. But as someone mentioned...a lot of people have no idea how many units are in what they drink. 125ml of wine sounds ok...but if it is a 13 / 14% wine then you will already have gone over the limit. Others will add lemonade but they dont realise that they have still consumed too much alcohol, because its alcohol by volume. So regardless of lemonade etc you will still consume the units stated.

I also agree that its down to personal preference (although for me with multiple mc I will very likely not drink at all), and also the stress of giving something up completely can do more harm than good.

AFM I am still spotting today but no full flow af. I know she will soon though as I had bfns, but this spotting nonsense is doing my head in. I just want to be in the next cycle already if I'm not pregnant.


----------



## Megg33k

As far as pics... I'll post today's... but there's nothing to see. I'm calling them BFN! :( I'm 11DPIUI and 1 day from "official" test day. If I see anything at all tomorrow, I'll call for bloods (don't think they're open tomorrow, but will try... otherwise, Monday). Temp took a nose-dive too! :(

Enjoy...
 



Attached Files:







tests 924.jpg
File size: 25.1 KB
Views: 10









tests 924_inv.jpg
File size: 25 KB
Views: 9









dt 924 no case.jpg
File size: 17.4 KB
Views: 7









frer 924 no case.jpg
File size: 8.8 KB
Views: 6


----------



## sequeena

Oh megg don't give up hope yet hun some of mine were hit and miss :hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

I know... I'm not out of hope... but I'm being realistic and honest about not seeing anything on these. I refuse to be delusional. I know there's still time... I'm only 11dpo. Some women don't get a + until 14 or 16dpo. Just being logical... which I don't do often enough!


----------



## Megg33k

I won't be #125 on the 25th!

Congrats to klcuk3! Saw it in the CBFM thread!


----------



## dawny690

Congrats klcuk3 :yipee:

Pettipas im so sorry for your loss hun thoughts are with you xxxx


----------



## CJSG1977

Oh Megg!!! I wont give up hope for you either! :hugs: It is still early though so FX'd and everything else crossed too!


----------



## Sparkly

:( I can't see anything Meg :hugs: but that doesn't mean your out hun, don't forget about your broken pee pee an' all!!!!!

Sup to you....but I'm not giving up on you yet! x


----------



## Megg33k

Not giving up... Just saying that I see nothing today. I've been rightfully told off a time or two over the amount of water I drank just before bed... So, maybe that's the only issue.


----------



## CJSG1977

That will have a big impact!!! Naughty naughty!!! :haha: Will be waiting for the next installment of Meggs Diary!!


----------



## Megg33k

CJSG1977 said:


> That will have a big impact!!! Naughty naughty!!! :haha: Will be waiting for the next installment of Meggs Diary!!

Oh... I'm sure it won't be long before I'm obsessing again... a few hours, less than a day for sure!


----------



## roonsma

VGibs said:


> I have a quick question oir all my british mates out there....
> 
> So last week my mom's best friend had her nephew and his British wife over for dinner and she is almost 22 weeks pregnant and My mom's best friend said she had two glasses of red wine with dinner and said that it would help her and the baby sleep. My moms best friend was appalled and threatened to call child protection over the whole thing. When she confronted the nephew he said that "in England/Europe" it was "normal" for pregnant women to consume moderate amounts of alcohol during pregnancy. I know here in Canada if you even go into a liquor store pregnant they give you pamphlets about the dangers of drinking while pregnant and I have heard of people being refused service. Not to mention the social implications, people would be openly hostile and throw a fit if a pregnant woman were to order a glass of wine with dinner. I wonder if it really is a "British" thing or is it taboo and frowned upon in Europe as well????

Certainly not what my MW told me at my 8 week booking appt! She specifically said no alcohol is recommended at all? Seems to be alot of conflicting advice!



mintypeas said:


> hello im cautiously announcing my bfp!! i found out on 22nd sept so wish me luck ladies x

Congrats Minty!! Long time no see!! x:happydance:


----------



## svetayasofiya

I never tested positive until CD29 of a 26 day cycle. (No clue how many DPO that is for me....)

As we all know, it's never over until the ugly witch shows her face!


----------



## sequeena

I had a print out from my doc today which said 1-2 units is ok. This printout was dated 2006 though.

It's one of the PatientUK ones.


----------



## Megg33k

I have weird non-evap looking lines on both tests now 4 hrs later... and NOTHING on my 4 day old BFN. :wacko:


----------



## sequeena

Megg33k said:


> I have weird non-evap looking lines on both tests now 4 hrs later... and NOTHING on my 4 day old BFN. :wacko:

Weird for both tests....


----------



## Fergie89

congrats on the BFP's! :D

iv not tested again, but also still no AF , 6 days late!!! 

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

:dust: to every1!...X


----------



## Megg33k

Ooh! :dust: Fergie!



sequeena said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> I have weird non-evap looking lines on both tests now 4 hrs later... and NOTHING on my 4 day old BFN. :wacko:
> 
> Weird for both tests....Click to expand...

Exactly! BOTH? And, both pink? When my other tests DIDN'T evap in DAAAAAAAAAAAAAYS let alone a few hours! WTF? :wacko:


----------



## Fergie89

did u take another test megg?...X


----------



## Megg33k

Nah.. Same tests!


----------



## SunShyn2205

Meg Hun I started testing early and I had a few (clearblue easy& dollar store test) evap on me but I really think it has to do with the straight of urine and on the box there's time window of a few minutes if I'm not mistaken that says results are accurate only if you read them during that time regardless if they evap! (I will look it up lol) stay positive!!


----------



## Fergie89

awwww... dont loose hope yet but! :)


----------



## MissMaternal

Yay Mintypeas, congratulations! H&H 9 months to you!!! :hugs:

I read petitpas's news on another thread. I am so so sad for her. :cry:

Fergie and Megg i am sooo excited to hear whether you guys have bfps this cycle!! Sounding promising for both of you!! xx


----------



## MissMaternal

Ooh by the way Megg, i didn't get a positive until i was 3 days late for AF. i have no idea when i ovulated, but i would guess 17dpo, as i have a normal 28 day cycle. And even then, it was faint! :flower: xx


----------



## SunShyn2205

Megg- I just check the frer website which states results should be read between 3-10 minutes anything before 3 minutes might still appear and after 10 minutes may evap as test are designed to start breaking down after that point.. Hope that helps :hugs:!!!


----------



## Megg33k

SunShyn2205 said:


> Megg- I just check the frer website which states results should be read between 3-10 minutes anything before 3 minutes might still appear and after 10 minutes may evap as test are designed to start breaking down after that point.. Hope that helps :hugs:!!!

I know, honey! The issue is more that some people seemed to think there was a line within the time limit... and I've never seen one do that for me EXCEPT when they were positive... if that makes sense?

Anyway, bloods Monday! I'll know then for sure!


----------



## Fergie89

how late is ur AF megg ? ..X


----------



## Megg33k

Not late... 11dpo today, Fergie. Dunno when to expect her... Not sure how long my LP is now.


----------



## Fergie89

same here :/ 

have u had a normal AF since MC ? ..X


----------



## VGibs

*runs in breathless to see meggs new tests* Well I see a bit of something on the frer on the bottom! I had 2 BFN's before mine showed up positive again....I think they were my 11dpo and my 12 dpo...I was sure I was not PG then! But...well this bump says otherwise!


----------



## Fergie89

VGibs , how do u wrk out when u ovulated? ..X


----------



## VGibs

Fergie89 said:


> VGibs , how do u wrk out when u ovulated? ..X

I didn't work it out....honestly I have never in my whole life had EWCM and after my last misscarriage we were told to wait for a month before TTC. So I didn't temp religiously and was not symptom checking. But on mothers day...well my honey was looking pretty handsome and I kinda seduced the hell out of him. We were not at home at the time and did not have a way to "be careful"....so we made a baby instead! hehehehe I think I was ovulating that weekend because all I could think about was jumping my fiancee hahaha


----------



## VGibs

Gonna put my link up for my HPT progression...HPT progression


----------



## Fergie89

i have never had EWCM either :L .

haha why not!! its allowed LoL ...

i really have a gut feeling im pregnant tbh :/ ...X


----------



## LunaBean

Evening Primrose Oil capsules give you lots of EWCM, you can get them in most chemists and healthfood shops, take them about 6 days before you ovulate, until the day of ovulation, then shop once you're temp spikes! So does drinking lots of grapefruit juice, about 4 days before you're due to ovulate!


----------



## Megg33k

Fergie89 said:


> same here :/
> 
> have u had a normal AF since MC ? ..X

I hope! My MC was in May! :wacko: Yes, I have!



VGibs said:


> *runs in breathless to see meggs new tests* Well I see a bit of something on the frer on the bottom! I had 2 BFN's before mine showed up positive again....I think they were my 11dpo and my 12 dpo...I was sure I was not PG then! But...well this bump says otherwise!

Wow... You always have reassurance! I love it! :hugs:



VGibs said:


> Gonna put my link up for my HPT progression...HPT progression

Going to look!.... Looked... Those are ALL positive! Now I'm confused! LOL


----------



## VGibs

VGibs said:


> Gonna put my link up for my HPT progression...HPT progression

Going to look!.... Looked... Those are ALL positive! Now I'm confused! LOL[/QUOTE]

Well actually a lot of them are OPK's and the OPK's are the ones with the heavy lines....I didn't get a for sure BFP line until I think 14 dpo on May 22nd!


----------



## VGibs

Then you can see 22nd to 25th is very faint...until I started with the new sticks. It got super dark after I used those! But even my frer's on the 22nd are faint and not strong. They also got darker with evap


----------



## Megg33k

Oh! LOL Well, I was looking for a + followed by a - followed by a +... Maybe I was looking for the wrong thing! :dohh: I'm a bit slow! Forgive me!

Makes perfect sense now! Thank you! :hugs: Sometimes you have to talk to me like I'm 5!


----------



## VGibs

Megg33k said:


> Oh! LOL Well, I was looking for a + followed by a - followed by a +... Maybe I was looking for the wrong thing! :dohh: I'm a bit slow! Forgive me!
> 
> Makes perfect sense now! Thank you! :hugs: Sometimes you have to talk to me like I'm 5!

hahaha I actually think I didn't include my 2 - pics in there...I had 2 - IC's and 2 - frer on May 25th and 26th...I was sure it was a chemical then but it wasnt


----------



## VGibs

I had a - IC on May 21st too I think....


----------



## VGibs

Now that I am looking in my handy notebook I did not get a line stronger then the control until June 10th!


----------



## Megg33k

Wow! June 10? That's a while! I'd take even a moderately easy to see line though! LOL For real! Any of yours will do! :)


----------



## pea-in-pod

Hi Megg,
As you know I have been on and then off this thread a few times. I have great news, and I am finally ready to be added again! I got my (4th) BFP 2 months ago now, but this time I just had to wait till 14 weeks to even consider going on the thread as it's too heartbreaking to ask to be taken off.
I'll be 14 weeks on Sunday (2 days time) and I amd feeling like this one's a keeper! We have had a few scans and all going well so far, so everything crossed and you can add me to the "Race for the BFPs" list
Hope all is going well for you love!
xoxo
Pea


----------



## Megg33k

Congrats, honey! :hugs:

Just went to add you, pea... and apparently I'd seen it elsewhere on the board, because you were already on the list! :wacko: So many don't update, that I update the list when I notice a BFP. Sorry about adding you before you were ready... but so happy for you, nonetheless!


----------



## Fergie89

congrats :D ...X


----------



## sequeena

Please take me off the :bfp: list :cry:

It's all over for me :( Woke up this morning to a bit of brown on my underwear, I thought it was all ok. Went to the toilet and wiped a ton of red :cry: The cramps are starting now so little bean is leaving me.


----------



## Megg33k

:hugs: Was just coming to do it! :cry:


----------



## Megg33k

Oh, wanted to add that I did talk to Amy (Amos) today! She's as fine as can be expected but she's not sure she can do this anymore. We didn't dwell on it... I was just happy to see her txting me.


----------



## sequeena

Megg33k said:


> :hugs: Was just coming to do it! :cry:

:hugs: Thank you Megg you've been a star through this. Can't believe I only got to enjoy my bean for 8 days :cry:


----------



## sequeena

Megg33k said:


> Oh, wanted to add that I did talk to Amy (Amos) today! She's as fine as can be expected but she's not sure she can do this anymore. We didn't dwell on it... I was just happy to see her txting me.

:hugs: for her. I completely understand but I'm still hopeful she'll get her sticky bean at some point.


----------



## Megg33k

sequeena said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> :hugs: Was just coming to do it! :cry:
> 
> :hugs: Thank you Megg you've been a star through this. Can't believe I only got to enjoy my bean for 8 days :cry:Click to expand...

I appreciate it... but I haven't done anything all that special! I just want you to know you have support here with us! :hugs: I'm so sorry it ended so quickly... or really that it ended at all! :(


----------



## dawny690

:hugs: sequeena so sorry for your loss hun xxxx


----------



## VGibs

Megg33k said:


> Oh, wanted to add that I did talk to Amy (Amos) today! She's as fine as can be expected but she's not sure she can do this anymore. We didn't dwell on it... I was just happy to see her txting me.

I have been super worried about her....not seeing any little notes from her is distressing. Tell her we are thinking of her!

squeena - Sorry sweetie :(


----------



## Megg33k

VGibs said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> Oh, wanted to add that I did talk to Amy (Amos) today! She's as fine as can be expected but she's not sure she can do this anymore. We didn't dwell on it... I was just happy to see her txting me.
> 
> I have been super worried about her....not seeing any little notes from her is distressing. Tell her we are thinking of her!
> 
> squeena - Sorry sweetie :(Click to expand...

I did! She changed the subject quickly and asked about me instead. I went along with it. I miss her so much! :cry:


----------



## lilly77

so trying again - BFN for me this time again:-( and I was 5 days late, excruciating! But keep me on the list, we're trying again this month

chin up girls xxxxxxxx


----------



## lilly77

Dazed said:


> I would be due in 2 weeks.
> 
> Time for some pampering and praying we all get sticky BFPs soon!

Me too, my due date was 10th Oct:-( cross fingers for sticky beans for all of us!!


----------



## Megg33k

Will do, lilly! :hugs:


----------



## debgreasby

Congrats to the new :bfp: and :hug: to those who need them :)


----------



## Fergie89

awww sequeena :( :hugs: so sorry for ur loss ...X


----------



## BizyBee

Wow, I can't keep up with you girls!

So sorry for your losses sequeena & petitpas. :hugs:

Congrats minty, klcuk, and pea in pod! :)

Good luck Fergie and Megg. :dust:

:hugs: lilly

Megg, please tell Amy we're thinking about her!


----------



## CJSG1977

So sorry Sequeena!!!! :hugs: :hugs:

I am definitely out. The :witch: fully flew her broom after a couple of days barely spotting. BUT! I am CD2 of my cycle so I am going to remain positive about that at least!

Megg and Fergie I hope things go well for you both, and GL to those still waiting to test.

:dust:


----------



## BizyBee

:hugs: cjsg


----------



## pea-in-pod

So very sorry for your losses petitpas and sequeena, I know how awful it is to ask to be taken off the BFP list. We are all thinking of you.
:sad1:
xoxo
Pea


----------



## pea-in-pod

Megg33k said:


> Congrats, honey! :hugs:
> 
> Just went to add you, pea... and apparently I'd seen it elsewhere on the board, because you were already on the list! :wacko: So many don't update, that I update the list when I notice a BFP. Sorry about adding you before you were ready... but so happy for you, nonetheless!

Thanks Megg, you keep such good track of everyone!
xoxo
Pea


----------



## Megg33k

I think I might get spot 125 today... on the 25th!


----------



## sequeena

Megg33k said:


> I think I might get spot 125 today... on the 25th!

Pics please!


----------



## Megg33k

Lots of pics... Will put them behind a spoiler! Still faint, but darker than the others, came up immediately, and don't have to squint in person! :)


Spoiler
FRER with photo taken indoors (normal)
https://farm5.static.flickr.com/4088/5023698322_4e68af24c5.jpg

FRER with photo taken indoors (color corrected)
https://farm5.static.flickr.com/4085/5023698360_cc3f493e10.jpg

FRER flashlight
https://farm5.static.flickr.com/4124/5023698286_0526976cfe.jpg

FRER in natural light (normal)
https://farm5.static.flickr.com/4145/5023088649_70a3e63830.jpg

FRER in natural light (color corrected)
https://farm5.static.flickr.com/4103/5023088679_eaf7ea132b.jpg

FRER without front case (normal)
https://farm5.static.flickr.com/4148/5023698202_7bba1447d3.jpg

FRER without front case (color corrected)
https://farm5.static.flickr.com/4154/5023088629_ff5356c757.jpg

FRER without back case (normal)
https://farm5.static.flickr.com/4111/5023698164_9f9b7b00c1.jpg

FRER without back case (color corrected)
https://farm5.static.flickr.com/4133/5023088595_dd4812255e.jpg


----------



## ttcstill

I cant see the line like i did before but I am sure if you can see it then the 125h spot is yours CONGRATS


----------



## Fergie89

megg!!!! i seeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee :D:D:D:D


----------



## Fergie89

its defo a BFP!!!!


----------



## Megg33k

Thank you! I'm cautiously taking it! SCARED!


----------



## Fergie89

i can see it in both! without even squinting! :D ...X


----------



## Fergie89

megg , where is the pics of the tests that u took days ago , just so i can see and be nosey! LoL ..X


----------



## Megg33k

All the pics are in my journal... Or my photostream...

Here's my photostream... Most are on it: https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## CJSG1977

Wow Megg 125th on the 25th!!!!! And is that 5 tests :rofl: CONGRATS!!!! Cant wait till they are darker for you! :hugs:


----------



## Fergie89

megg ,how many dpo are u again?..X


----------



## Megg33k

CJSG1977 said:


> Wow Megg 125th on the 25th!!!!! And is that 5 tests :rofl: CONGRATS!!!! Cant wait till they are darker for you! :hugs:

No, its all the same test! LOL I've taken a jillion, but only the 1 today. I've learned that I'll be getting specific photo requests (flashlight, outside, inside, out of the case, etc)... So, I just do them all within the time limit before anyone needs to ask me to.



Fergie89 said:


> megg ,how many dpo are u again?..X

12dpo today.


----------



## Fergie89

really bad picture quality as i cant use my flash on the camera, this was my test frm 2 days ago, im not too sure if there is a line or not , there is the faintest bit, but not too sure :flower: xxxxxx
 



Attached Files:







Picture 1332.jpg
File size: 14.1 KB
Views: 19


----------



## Megg33k

I'm going to see if I can clean it up a bit, Fergie! Be right back!


----------



## Fergie89

lol okey dokey :D thank you ...X


----------



## Megg33k

I see something!!! :)
 



Attached Files:







fergie test tweaked.jpg
File size: 10.7 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Fergie89

really?!?! ...

i can see it so much clearer myself in that pic! :D ...X


----------



## Fergie89

megg the line that u see is the line of felt stuff that the urnine travels up, where i have marked it is were i can see it :D ...X
 



Attached Files:







fergie test tweaked.jpg
File size: 10.9 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Megg33k

Fergie89 said:


> really?!?! ...
> 
> i can see it so much clearer myself in that pic! :D ...X

Indeed! That's your pic... Just better lighting! :hugs:

I'll post a non-dotted one for you! :) I cut the felt part off... Its no longer in the pic. So, definitely can't mistake it for a line in this one.
 



Attached Files:







fergie test tweaked no dots.jpg
File size: 9.1 KB
Views: 1


----------



## mumanddad

i could see it on my phone and can see it on the laptop where fergie has marked it Congratulations hun x


----------



## Fergie89

awww im gettin excited :D:D:D:D buzzin!!! LoL ...X


----------



## Megg33k

Fergie... the felt line in the one I marked is to the left (where it goes gray)... The line I marked isn't the felt. I promise!


----------



## Fergie89

there is defo a line, but then i thinki s it just there because im wanting it to be :( i start to see lines! haha ...X


----------



## VGibs

It's called "line eye" babe and trust me we have alllllll had it!


----------



## Megg33k

But I see it too! LOL


----------



## Fergie89

i will defo take another one on Monday morning :D


----------



## Firedancer41

I see it Ferg!! And in the exact spot Megg marked before Megg marked it LOL


----------



## sequeena

Congrats Megg, it's like they say where one door closes another opens :hugs: really happy for you hun xx


----------



## Megg33k

sequeena said:


> Congrats Megg, it's like they say where one door closes another opens :hugs: really happy for you hun xx

:cry: :hugs:


----------



## aussiettc

So sorry to the new losses. :hug:

Ok so now that Megg has finally taken her spot i can say please add me, i got my :bfp: on 20th with blood of 14 in the 21st and 90 on the 24th. 
I told you we were going to be bump buddies megg!!!:happydance::cloud9::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::ninja:\\:D/\\:D/
[-o&lt;please be a sticky one[-o&lt;


----------



## Firedancer41

Yay Aussie!!!!!! Congrats!!


----------



## Megg33k

aussiettc said:


> So sorry to the new losses. :hug:
> 
> Ok so now that Megg has finally taken her spot i can say please add me, i got my :bfp: on 20th with blood of 14 in the 21st and 90 on the 24th.
> I told you we were going to be bump buddies megg!!!:happydance::cloud9::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::ninja:\\:D/\\:D/
> [-o&lt;please be a sticky one[-o&lt;

OMG! You waited for me!!! :hugs: That's so sweet! I have tears in my eyes!!! CONGRATS! :yipee: BUMP BUDDIES! (You'll have to excuse the fact I refuse to change my siggy until after my betas! Just in case!)


----------



## Megg33k

I'm seriously welling up... You girls are all so amazing! Thank you for being a part of this thread and my life! :cry: Love you all soooo much!!! :hugs:


----------



## Tulip

:wohoo: Meggy and Aussie! About bloody time, the pair of you!! xxxx


----------



## Whitbit22

Congrats to all the lovely bfps!!! Can I join? Hoping to test October 10th! :)


----------



## roonsma

OMG Megg and Aussie as bump buddies, how great is that! Congrats all round!!! xx

:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Fergie89

Got My BFP This Morning!!!!!!


----------



## roonsma

Nice one Fergie, congratulations!! x:happydance: x


----------



## VGibs

Fergie89 said:


> Got My BFP This Morning!!!!!!

Ohhhhhhhh lets see pics!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jonnanne3

Congrats to Megg and Aussie! I am so happy for you both! Congratulations! :hugs: :happydance:


----------



## Vickieh1981

WOW!! Aussie and Megg both with bfps. That has cheered up my shite day xxx


----------



## babywanted73

COngrats Megg and Aussie and Fergie!


----------



## Megg33k

Fergie89 said:


> Got My BFP This Morning!!!!!!

CONGRATS!!! :yipee: Pics! Pics!!! :hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

Whitbit22 said:


> Congrats to all the lovely bfps!!! Can I join? Hoping to test October 10th! :)

Well, you can certainly join us... but its not really a "testing day" kind of thread! Mind you, the last time I tried to explain this, I pissed someone off royally thinking I didn't want them here. That's not it at all. The thing is, I keep track of the most recent loss and total # of losses of each girl, and then I just update when the new BFP comes. Sort of gives us an idea of how long it takes from last loss to success, iykwim? But, I'll be more than happy to look out for your BFP on the 10th and add it! :hugs: Love ya, Whit!


----------



## svetayasofiya

Congrats everyone!!!! It seems every morning I wake up and the number is higher. YAY

fergie- let's see pics!! Megg- good luck with your beta tomorrow!! Aussie- congrats! so sweet to wait for Megg.

xo


----------



## BizyBee

Congrats Megg, Aussie, and Fergie! :dance:


----------



## kelster823

WOW congrats MEGG I am soo happy for you :)

Aussie and Fergie congrats toooooo .. so exciting....


----------



## reversal

congratulations fergie, megg and aussie x


----------



## Megg33k

I thought I'd post a better pic for my girls! There's no case, so you can't tell how pink it is... but it is in person!
 



Attached Files:







926 frer no case back.jpg
File size: 11.8 KB
Views: 19


----------



## Firedancer41

Congrats Fergie!!


----------



## Lucy1973

Congrats to all the new BFP's.....woohoo Megg I see it now! :happydance:

So sorry to all the losses...:hugs:

I am still awaiting early scan, just hoping the sickness mean things are ok this time! 

FXed for more BFP's on here soon! :dust:


----------



## Megg33k

The sickness is a great sign, Luce! I'd kill for some! :)


----------



## Lucy1973

Well hopefully in a few weeks you will have loads Megg! :hugs:


----------



## doddy0402

congrats Megg!! I can definitely see it in the latest pic, and I am awful with line spotting!
Also big congrats to aussiettc and fergie, and all the other ladies with their bfps over the last few days!!x


----------



## Sparkly

Megg33k said:


> I thought I'd post a better pic for my girls! There's no case, so you can't tell how pink it is... but it is in person!

:yipee::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo: Even my blind as a bat without his glasses on DH, can see that line Meg!! He said 'Whose test is that? coz she's pregnant' :happydance:

I's sooooo happy for you honey, you wouldn't believe how much, you totally deserve these twins :D You're gonna be the best Mommy xx


----------



## reversal

https://i1021.photobucket.com/albums/af333/rabbitfamily-2010/turkey129-1.jpg
me and dh have just came back from a week in turkey and after arriving at the apartment where we were booked in at was HORRIBLE, we went out looking for somewhere else to stay when we spotted this one my dh says this is fate our little angel wants us to stay here i :haha: but we went in and booked to stay and ended up being the best holiday ever and the hotel was great with really nice staff and its brought us back to where we were in our marriage, so maybe it was our angel


----------



## Fergie89

heres my picture of my BFP :) not very clear but as i have a crap camera LoL ...X
 



Attached Files:







Picture 1354.jpg
File size: 14.4 KB
Views: 23


----------



## Megg33k

Sparkly said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> I thought I'd post a better pic for my girls! There's no case, so you can't tell how pink it is... but it is in person!
> 
> :yipee::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo: Even my blind as a bat without his glasses on DH, can see that line Meg!! He said 'Whose test is that? coz she's pregnant' :happydance:
> 
> I's sooooo happy for you honey, you wouldn't believe how much, you totally deserve these twins :D You're gonna be the best Mommy xxClick to expand...

Thank you! That made me smile! Love you, honey! :hugs:



reversal said:


> https://i1021.photobucket.com/albums/af333/rabbitfamily-2010/turkey129-1.jpg
> me and dh have just came back from a week in turkey and after arriving at the apartment where we were booked in at was HORRIBLE, we went out looking for somewhere else to stay when we spotted this one my dh says this is fate our little angel wants us to stay here i :haha: but we went in and booked to stay and ended up being the best holiday ever and the hotel was great with really nice staff and its brought us back to where we were in our marriage, so maybe it was our angel

That's an awesome story! :) Glad you had such a good time!



Fergie89 said:


> heres my picture of my BFP :) not very clear but as i have a crap camera LoL ...X

I can totally see it, honey! :hugs:


----------



## aussiettc

So i have the result of my third BETA in it was 90 on friday and now on monday its 367. I'm soooooo excited!!!!


----------



## Megg33k

OMG! That's great, Mary! :hugs:


----------



## bbhopes

I'm out this month and likely won't be back on until November. Congrats to all teh BFP


----------



## Sparkly

aussiettc said:


> So i have the result of my third BETA in it was 90 on friday and now on monday its 367. I'm soooooo excited!!!!

OMG Mary that's fantastic :happydance: Are you joining Meg and having twins???????......:haha: You know how I love to stir it xxxx



Congrats Fergie, that's defo a BFP :thumbup:


----------



## Fergie89

ohhhh , i was lost without this website!!!! thank god its workin again! :O lol..X


----------



## BizyBee

Megg and Fergie, I can finally see the lines!

Reversal, what a nice story. Glad you have a good time.

Aussie, great beta news!

:hugs: bbhopes. Sorry hun.


----------



## LunaBean

Congrats on the new bfps girls!! :happydance:


----------



## impatient1

Congrats to all the new :bfp:


----------



## Tigerlilies

Congratulations to all the new BFP!!!!!

I hope there are more of those in the coming! :winkwink:


----------



## animalcracker

Hey ladies!

Congrats on the new BFP's! That's fantastic! I really, really, really, really want to join you girls soon!!!

So the good news is I have stopped bleeding after the D&C :happydance: now I am just waiting for AF to show up so we can try again!

I'm so happy for all of you ladies who just got your BPF's! I wish you all a very, very happy and healthy 9 months!! xoxo


----------



## CJSG1977

:hugs: animalcracker

Congrats to all the new BFP's!!!

I'm CD4 / 5 so I am well on my way to looking forward to yet another 2WW :haha: So I hope to see you girls very soon! :dust:


----------



## Lawa

Well ladies 6 miscarriages and currently on the unk cell trial.

And got my bfp today at 10dpo! I rang this morning and as they have no placebo tables they have put me straight onto the prediosiline steroids please keep your fingers crossed for me x


----------



## Megg33k

Lawa said:


> Well ladies 6 miscarriages and currently on the unk cell trial.
> 
> And got my bfp today at 10dpo! I rang this morning and as they have no placebo tables they have put me straight onto the prediosiline steroids please keep your fingers crossed for me x

OMG! Fantastic! Can't wait to hear how it works out for you, honey! :hugs: CONGRATS!


----------



## Lawa

Megg congrats to you to babe, about time for the both of us!


----------



## CJSG1977

Lawa CONGRATS!!!! :dance:

Gives me hope as I too have had 6 mc's and really want the next one stick. Any advice??


----------



## Megg33k

Negative betas... super negative... :shrug: I don't get it.


----------



## CJSG1977

Oh Megg that doesnt make sense!!!! So whats next then????


----------



## sequeena

Megg33k said:


> Negative betas... super negative... :shrug: I don't get it.

:hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

bloods again wed... I dunno... that's as far as we've gotten


----------



## Lawa

CJSG1977 said:


> Lawa CONGRATS!!!! :dance:
> 
> Gives me hope as I too have had 6 mc's and really want the next one stick. Any advice??

Hey 
Chick i am on a trial at Birmingham heartlands hospital run by professor Siobhan queenly she is looking into recurrent mc!


----------



## Lawa

Oh megg chick x


----------



## svetayasofiya

:hugs: sorry Megg........... don't give up hope yet. Didn't the doctor say most get their BFP's by the 3rd cycle?? I truly believe your time will still come.

I think I am taking this month off. It's only been three months since my MC and we only started trying last cycle. But I don't feel ready yet. I can't explain it. I don't know... bottom line is I am just not ready right now. Maybe next month, but I'll certainly stick around and cheer you gals on. We all deserve our BFP's and can only believe it will happen to us when we are all ready. xo :flow:


----------



## roonsma

Lawa said:


> Well ladies 6 miscarriages and currently on the unk cell trial.
> 
> And got my bfp today at 10dpo! I rang this morning and as they have no placebo tables they have put me straight onto the prediosiline steroids please keep your fingers crossed for me x

Congrats Lawa, keeping my fingers x'd for you! x


----------



## roonsma

Megg33k said:


> bloods again wed... I dunno... that's as far as we've gotten

:hugs: I know it doesn't cut it but i'm truly sorry Sweets xxx


----------



## CJSG1977

Oh cool, so what is the trial??? About time someone looked into multiple miscarriages! I'm fed up of hearing that it obviously wasnt meant to be, and there is a reason it didnt stick. So yes please....someone give us some answers LOL. I wish you the best of luck Lawa.


----------



## jonnanne3

I am so sorry Megg! :hugs:


----------



## animalcracker

Megg, I just wanted to pop in and give you a big hug. :hug:
xoxo


----------



## kelster823

Megg I am SOOO F'ING GUTTED FOR YOU...

BIG ARSE CYBER HUG FROM ME ((((((((( ))))))))))))


----------



## reversal

:hugs: sorry megg


----------



## Lucy1973

Sorry Megg, is it possible it's a mistake? Hugs :hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

No.. Pretty sure not.


----------



## tryforbaby2

Oh Megg....... :hugs:


----------



## groovygrl

:cry: ouchie, ouchie, ouch Megg, can feel your hurting all the way over here. Okay... you and Kevin have your own little 'octoberfest' and have a glorious cold beer or three or eight. (Or whatever your favorite libation is) bawl your head off (as if you haven't already) till it's time to clean the snot off your face. then wait for the bell 'cus you know your going another round! Sorry kitten. %$#@, %4*^, @*&% :haha: those are really, really bad swear words, by the way

I'm just recovering from lap, hyst, endo biopsy. ouchie tummy, very bruised belly button! but all went well. Specialist aspirated 3 large (4-5cm) functional cysts from my ovaries and removed a couple spots of mild (stage 1) endo. the things we do for a blinking BFP!!

Congrats Aussie! :happydance: Congrat's Fergie!:happydance:

And for all the BFP's I left out and are yet to come... :thumbup:


----------



## blondee

Really sorry to hear that, Megg. Sending BIG hugs to you!!

Love,

Michelle XX


----------



## Dazed

:cry::hugs:Sorry Megg!


----------



## dawny690

:hugs: Megg so sorry xxxx


----------



## animalcracker

groovygrl said:


> :cry: ouchie, ouchie, ouch Megg, can feel your hurting all the way over here. Okay... you and Kevin have your own little 'octoberfest' and have a glorious cold beer or three or eight. (Or whatever your favorite libation is) bawl your head off (as if you haven't already) till it's time to clean the snot off your face. then wait for the bell 'cus you know your going another round! Sorry kitten. %$#@, %4*^, @*&% :haha: those are really, really bad swear words, by the way
> 
> I'm just recovering from lap, hyst, endo biopsy. ouchie tummy, very bruised belly button! but all went well. Specialist aspirated 3 large (4-5cm) functional cysts from my ovaries and removed a couple spots of mild (stage 1) endo. the things we do for a blinking BFP!!
> 
> Congrats Aussie! :happydance: Congrat's Fergie!:happydance:
> 
> And for all the BFP's I left out and are yet to come... :thumbup:

You know, I had a miserable day today. I was just down in the dumps the whole day and then I come on here and I see your little kiwi avatar and I started to laugh!

Don't ever change that avatar!


----------



## Fairybabe

Hi Ladies
Back from a break away with family...good to get away, but damned AF showed on saturday, so it's cd3 for me... but at least i finally know i have cycles again after the m.c. Have a feeling we WILL make a baby this month.

Great to see so many BFPs in just over a week away!!

Megg, sooooo gutted for you. Sending you hugs. 

Welcome to the new ladies, but sorry for your losses. 

Fairybabe xx


----------



## Whitbit22

Megg33k said:


> Whitbit22 said:
> 
> 
> Congrats to all the lovely bfps!!! Can I join? Hoping to test October 10th! :)
> 
> Well, you can certainly join us... but its not really a "testing day" kind of thread! Mind you, the last time I tried to explain this, I pissed someone off royally thinking I didn't want them here. That's not it at all. The thing is, I keep track of the most recent loss and total # of losses of each girl, and then I just update when the new BFP comes. Sort of gives us an idea of how long it takes from last loss to success, iykwim? But, I'll be more than happy to look out for your BFP on the 10th and add it! :hugs: Love ya, Whit!Click to expand...

Gotcha. Somehow makes it less painful to have testing dates up! Anyway after this I'm pretty sure it's break time for us. Can't get used to the let-downs. 

I'm so sorry for you and all the others af got. :hugs: :hugs:

Congrats on the bfps!


----------



## Megg33k

groovygrl said:


> :cry: ouchie, ouchie, ouch Megg, can feel your hurting all the way over here. Okay... you and Kevin have your own little 'octoberfest' and have a glorious cold beer or three or eight. (Or whatever your favorite libation is) bawl your head off (as if you haven't already) till it's time to clean the snot off your face. then wait for the bell 'cus you know your going another round! Sorry kitten. %$#@, %4*^, @*&% :haha: those are really, really bad swear words, by the way
> 
> I'm just recovering from lap, hyst, endo biopsy. ouchie tummy, very bruised belly button! but all went well. Specialist aspirated 3 large (4-5cm) functional cysts from my ovaries and removed a couple spots of mild (stage 1) endo. the things we do for a blinking BFP!!
> 
> Congrats Aussie! :happydance: Congrat's Fergie!:happydance:
> 
> And for all the BFP's I left out and are yet to come... :thumbup:

I wish we drank... but we don't. Beer makes me :sick: to even think of smelling, let alone drinking! What a party pooper I am! :haha:

Ouch @ your lower region! Jeezus! :hugs:



animalcracker said:


> groovygrl said:
> 
> 
> :cry: ouchie, ouchie, ouch Megg, can feel your hurting all the way over here. Okay... you and Kevin have your own little 'octoberfest' and have a glorious cold beer or three or eight. (Or whatever your favorite libation is) bawl your head off (as if you haven't already) till it's time to clean the snot off your face. then wait for the bell 'cus you know your going another round! Sorry kitten. %$#@, %4*^, @*&% :haha: those are really, really bad swear words, by the way
> 
> I'm just recovering from lap, hyst, endo biopsy. ouchie tummy, very bruised belly button! but all went well. Specialist aspirated 3 large (4-5cm) functional cysts from my ovaries and removed a couple spots of mild (stage 1) endo. the things we do for a blinking BFP!!
> 
> Congrats Aussie! :happydance: Congrat's Fergie!:happydance:
> 
> And for all the BFP's I left out and are yet to come... :thumbup:
> 
> You know, I had a miserable day today. I was just down in the dumps the whole day and then I come on here and I see your little kiwi avatar and I started to laugh!
> 
> Don't ever change that avatar!Click to expand...

Yep! I agree... Never change him! LOL



Whitbit22 said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whitbit22 said:
> 
> 
> Congrats to all the lovely bfps!!! Can I join? Hoping to test October 10th! :)
> 
> Well, you can certainly join us... but its not really a "testing day" kind of thread! Mind you, the last time I tried to explain this, I pissed someone off royally thinking I didn't want them here. That's not it at all. The thing is, I keep track of the most recent loss and total # of losses of each girl, and then I just update when the new BFP comes. Sort of gives us an idea of how long it takes from last loss to success, iykwim? But, I'll be more than happy to look out for your BFP on the 10th and add it! :hugs: Love ya, Whit!Click to expand...
> 
> Gotcha. Somehow makes it less painful to have testing dates up! Anyway after this I'm pretty sure it's break time for us. Can't get used to the let-downs.
> 
> I'm so sorry for you and all the others af got. :hugs: :hugs:
> 
> Congrats on the bfps!Click to expand...

Well, really, it would just be too hard to keep up with testing dates for so many women. I've run testing threads... more than once... and its hard in small groups... I couldn't handle it with so many in here! 

I hope you're doing okay, Whit! I'm thinking about you, honey!


----------



## CJSG1977

Hey Megg, hope your ok hunni!

Whit, my thoughts are with you.

Fairybabe! Its lovely to see you back.

AFM I am freaking out cause the :witch: came, obviously disappointed. Started last thursday. I'm usually coming off by now but I am still heavy. Heavier than the mc last month. So I just went to the loo and I am sorry for the info but there was the biggest clot I have ever seen!!! Is it possible that thats from last month...or could I have been pg again this month (I didnt bother testing after AF was due cause I had bfn). But its really upset me. When I said to the doc last month that I hadnt seen any clots he just said I could have absorbed the tissue.... Just cant bare the thought that this happened again...2 months in a row. Please someone reassure me that its from last time :cry:

Sorry for the me post.

:hugs: to everyone


----------



## Megg33k

I'm sure its just extra bits from last time, honey! :hugs:

I'll be okay... in time!


----------



## BizyBee

Sending massive hugs Megg. :hug:


----------



## BizyBee

Congrats lawa. Good luck with the new meds!


----------



## groovygrl

hullo everyone :hugs:

megg, I am happy your poo flake day is almost over. sleep well kitten. Good thing you don't drink really 'cus I find it really hard to cut back for TTC reasons. DH and I really love our vino and he brews a deeee lightfull stout beer that is Y.U.M. Since I've been trying to brew up a baby I have really had to discipline myself to three glasses (of whatever) a week. When I get a BFN or get exceptionally frustrated with the whole thing, I feel like I'm really showing someone (spaghetti monster?) who's boss by drinking more than 3 or 6. just wind up with a head ache:dohh:

animal cracker - glad you like my kiwi dude, I'll keep him 'cus I think he's ace too! thanks! glad he cheered you up. sorry about your crap day:hugs:

CJ - oh lovely so sorry about that nasty post MC AF :cry: yup, I think it's really normal that this particular AF is soooo awful. 1st AF is hard 'cus it brings up so much stuff...emotionally and physically. Be gentle with yourself sweet. breath and don't panic. clots and extended bleeding was my experience for first AF after my D&C (anxiety too) and from what I've read here many other women's experience. If you are very concerned you can have your doc. or local clinic run a quantitative HcG to determine and document a poss. chemical? Honestly though, just breathe it is also entirely possible your body is doing exactly what it's supposed to right now. :hugs:


----------



## groovygrl

:flower: hi bizy hope you're feeeling good!

lawa - YAAAY for meds and congrats on BFP:happydance: nice to hear some really good stuff happens on this road too!


----------



## groovygrl

CJ - last post I sent you sounded kinda 'know it all.' I know you have gone through this more than any women ought to babe. Just want you to know that I'm sure it's right to talk yourself out of going to that panic place. think everything you see and feel is about last month. so sorry it's yucky


----------



## Whitbit22

CJ--so sorry to hear about your losses. :hugs: I am sure you're just having leftovers, try not to worry. Easier said than done, I know. I just had my first af post mc a couple of weeks ago, and I thought I was going to bleed to death. Hang in there honey :hugs:


----------



## Tulip

Lawa! Congratulations, I am so hopeful that this little one will stick for you xxxxx

Hugs and love to all those feeling low at the moment - no words can make you feel any better, just know that we are all here for you, wishing for your forever babies xxx


----------



## Megg33k

groovygrl said:


> hullo everyone :hugs:
> 
> megg, I am happy your poo flake day is almost over. sleep well kitten. Good thing you don't drink really 'cus I find it really hard to cut back for TTC reasons. DH and I really love our vino and he brews a deeee lightfull stout beer that is Y.U.M. Since I've been trying to brew up a baby I have really had to discipline myself to three glasses (of whatever) a week. When I get a BFN or get exceptionally frustrated with the whole thing, I feel like I'm really showing someone (spaghetti monster?) who's boss by drinking more than 3 or 6. just wind up with a head ache:dohh:
> 
> animal cracker - glad you like my kiwi dude, I'll keep him 'cus I think he's ace too! thanks! glad he cheered you up. sorry about your crap day:hugs:
> 
> CJ - oh lovely so sorry about that nasty post MC AF :cry: yup, I think it's really normal that this particular AF is soooo awful. 1st AF is hard 'cus it brings up so much stuff...emotionally and physically. Be gentle with yourself sweet. breath and don't panic. clots and extended bleeding was my experience for first AF after my D&C (anxiety too) and from what I've read here many other women's experience. If you are very concerned you can have your doc. or local clinic run a quantitative HcG to determine and document a poss. chemical? Honestly though, just breathe it is also entirely possible your body is doing exactly what it's supposed to right now. :hugs:

:rofl: @ showing the spaghetti monster! He should rather like you drinking... after all, his noodly appendages are very much like straws! :winkwink:


----------



## Megg33k

Just wanted to add that I'm transitioning to IVF. I'll post more after speaking with the coordinator as far as schedule and whatnot!


----------



## sequeena

Poor OH... he still had hope that I would be pregnant and asked me to test when I stopped bleeding. Well today is that day and I got the whitest :bfn: ever :(

I've also had the shortest af ever... heavy, but short.

:hugs: Good luck Megg xx


----------



## Megg33k

:hugs:


----------



## KittyKatBabe

Hey Girls, 

I have lurked again for a few months as depsite being here when it first started I lost touch as I was having my own lil TTC hang ups and had to have a break from it all.

Just want you all to know I think you are all pretty special and amazing ladies, starting a family is one of the biggest decisions to make in life and then to have unfortunate rollercoaster journeys which some of us do experience, but to then pick yourself up and continue on is very inspiring. Whatever journey we all have, it only makes us stronger and shows how special you all are. :hugs: x x x 

Hope that comes across right to you all, but big :hugs: and lots of :dust: which is mega sticky by the way to us all x x x x


----------



## Megg33k

That's sweet, honey! I've missed you! :hugs:


----------



## BizyBee

Thanks kittykat, same for you hun! Good luck. xx

Megg, keep us posted. I obviously am happy with ivf!

Groovy, I love your avatar too. He's so cute!

CJSG, :hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

Obviously! :haha: I'd be pretty happy with it too, Jen! I hope to join you sooner than later!


----------



## Lucy1973

Good luck on the next leg of your journey Megg. I am gonna stalk you until I see that BFP!!! :hugs:


----------



## sequeena

Ok this months plan is;

- grapefruit juice, lots of it
- Evening primrose oil up until I ovulate
- more b vitamins
- SMEP plan
- put OH on a multi vit
- continue taking my usual vits

I hope this works!!


----------



## CJSG1977

Sequeena Sounds like a great plan hun. Just take care of yourself, going back trying the month following was alot harder than I expected and has taken its toll when I got a bfn. But I hope you get the BIGGEST FATTEST STICKIEST BFP ever!!!! :hugs: Just be good to yourself too.

Grvygrl you have no idea how much you reassured me. I dont want to get bloods done cause I really dont think I could cope with finding out I had a chemical the month following a mc. But your words were so supportive, so thank you :hugs:

Megg I too am going to stalk you like a crazy patient to you get your BFP!!!! You deserve this sooooo much and with how much you are like a mother to us all on here with you warm and supportive words, I know that you will be a mother heaven sent to your little one when it comes :hugs: :hugs:

Whitbit Thank you hunni! Its tough on us all and thats why this thread means so much to me. I hope you get your sticky BFP soon darlin!!!!

AFM I am a little excited cause I had the letter this morning about booking an appointment for the Fertility Specialist. So I called and got a date for the 26th October :dance:

The crazy bit is for the last 2 nights I have dreamt of BFP's and being pregnant. And this morning and kept getting two dates in my head, the 16th October and the 12th January. Now if I ov on the 6th October then the first date will be 10DPO.....would I test then???? And the January date would make me 14 weeks when you usually get your first scan here...... I know I sound like I am going crazy....but how mad would it be if I was already pregnant when I got to the specialist! At least I'd be in the right place to try and keep this one! The dreams really are driving me crazy though...seeing so many positive tests!!!!!!


----------



## Megg33k

Thanks, Lucy! :hugs:

Sounds good, Sequeena!

You could totally test then, CJ! :thumbup: Thank you, btw!


----------



## roonsma

Hi Girls!

Megg IVF sounds like a super plan hun, glad you're sounding more upbeat today, i felt so down for you yesterday, i can't imagine how you were feeling x

Hi Busy!! not seen many updates from you since your hcg rocketed! hows it going hun? x

Hi sequeena, SMEP worked for me hun! x

CJS sounds like you've had a good "clearout" this month hun, all ready to try again now x

Hi to all the others xx


----------



## sequeena

Wow roonsma, hope it works for me :D


----------



## Razcox

Hello all how are the TTCAL girls doing??

After a couple of months off and a bit of a melt down i am sticking my toe back into the TTC waters again. 

So big wave to those that know me and a sorry for your loss to the people which have joined since i left.


----------



## selina3127

sorry for all the losses

boooooo to your news megg thats a shame for you hunni

congrats to fergie and all the other bfp's

i don't know whether i'll be in or out this cycle i've gone and broke my ankle this weekend so sex is the last thing on my mind, and ov is nearing lol will just have to see how i feel xxxxxxxx


----------



## dawny690

Meggles whats going on with you have I missed something? I wish you luck babe :hugs: I had a nice dream last night then I woke up :cry: xxxx


----------



## Lucy1973

I really have my FXed crossed for you CJ and sequeena.....and all the other girls, hope there are a load of new BFP's in the next month and they all stick! :hugs:


----------



## CJSG1977

I like the sound of this SMEP so I am going to give that a go this month, although I appear to have been doing most of those things. One thing that has worried me is that I have been taking primrose oil continously and I've read that it can cause spontaneous abortion because it can cause the uterus to contract! God I need to be more careful, I usually research these things really well. Just kept reading that primrose oil is a good supplement regardless of trying to conceive. Lessen learned this month.

GL Sequeena Hopefully this will be the month and the one that sticks! And for many more girls in this thread.

:dust:


----------



## sequeena

CJSG1977 said:


> I like the sound of this SMEP so I am going to give that a go this month, although I appear to have been doing most of those things. One thing that has worried me is that I have been taking primrose oil continously and I've read that it can cause spontaneous abortion because it can cause the uterus to contract! God I need to be more careful, I usually research these things really well. Just kept reading that primrose oil is a good supplement regardless of trying to conceive. Lessen learned this month.
> 
> GL Sequeena Hopefully this will be the month and the one that sticks! And for many more girls in this thread.
> 
> :dust:

I've been advised to only take EVO up until ovulation, after that I'll stop taking it x Don't beat yourself up hun x


----------



## CJSG1977

Hi Razcox!

:hugs: Selina!!

Thanks Seqeena, cant help but feel I contributed to last months mc....but I know it cant be that cause its the 6th time, and I've only just started taking EVO. At least I know now. x


----------



## Megg33k

dawny690 said:


> Meggles whats going on with you have I missed something? I wish you luck babe :hugs: I had a nice dream last night then I woke up :cry: xxxx

Yeah... My apparent BFP wasn't so much a BFP... Apparently 2 lines no longer means much of anything! :shrug: My betas were VERY negative... <1... which is as good as 0! So, I've taken the bull by the horns, refused further IUI's, and chosen to start IVF on Nov 1.


----------



## sequeena

CJSG1977 said:


> Hi Razcox!
> 
> :hugs: Selina!!
> 
> Thanks Seqeena, cant help but feel I contributed to last months mc....but I know it cant be that cause its the 6th time, and I've only just started taking EVO. At least I know now. x

Don't think like that. You don't 'contribute' to anything. We have no choice over what our bodies do. My doctor said to me that there is such a small chance that you go to fullterm - ANYTHING can go wrong. It's not ever our fault :hugs:


----------



## CJSG1977

I am going to be following every step of the way Megg!!! You are very strong!! I'm nervous what to expect with my next FS appointment cause I'm clear for blood clotting disorders and mine and the dh chromosomes are fine too. I know I ov cause I can conceive so I'm not sure how they will address 6 mc's! Last time I went she just said I would carry to term in the future! I'm glad I'm seeing someone different this time.

1st November is thankfully not to far! :hugs:


----------



## Fairybabe

Go Megg!! Best of luck with IVF. Fingers and toes crossed. How long will it take to go through a cycle? 

AFM, thanks for those who have posted about their first AF since m/c, it has helped me feel i am not loosing the plot. For me it really brought everything back and i have been a real emotional wreck and a complete cow to anyone around me. Hoping the hormonse are subsiding. The actual a/f hasn't been too bad, bit heavier and more painful, bit clotty, but nothing crazy to report. So again, thanks so much to you gals on this thread.

Fairybabe xx


----------



## CJSG1977

Thanks Sequeena! You are being so strong! :hugs: It been 5 weeks for me and I still feel a mess. I guess we can all be strong when we need to be. Think my grief is delayed a tad.

The worst bit is I feel like my body is my own worst enemy right now. We've all talked about this before but I look after myself, I dont smoke, dont take drugs and drink very little these days. But my body still doesnt want to do what is meant to be natural. I just dont know how many more mc's I can go through. My friend had 7 before conceiving her first and then another before conceiving her 2nd. Just wish there were answers for us all. We deserve that with what we have all been through.

I'm going to jump off this negative train I am on, SORRY! We will all get our bambinos, damn it LOL.


----------



## CJSG1977

Fairybabe!!!! :hugs: I am sorry its been hard on you babe. I'm surprised my dh hasnt applied for divorce in this last few weeks. Physically and emotionally horrific! We have this one out of the way now so here is to the next cycle being a little bit easier. xx


----------



## sequeena

CJSG1977 said:


> Thanks Sequeena! You are being so strong! :hugs: It been 5 weeks for me and I still feel a mess. I guess we can all be strong when we need to be. Think my grief is delayed a tad.
> 
> The worst bit is I feel like my body is my own worst enemy right now. We've all talked about this before but I look after myself, I dont smoke, dont take drugs and drink very little these days. But my body still doesnt want to do what is meant to be natural. I just dont know how many more mc's I can go through. My friend had 7 before conceiving her first and then another before conceiving her 2nd. Just wish there were answers for us all. We deserve that with what we have all been through.
> 
> I'm going to jump off this negative train I am on, SORRY! We will all get our bambinos, damn it LOL.

I don't know what to say hun I just wish we could all get our sticky beans on the first go!


----------



## VGibs

Team yellow for us :( OH is very very dissappointed. But all is good with bubs! Could see "it" kickin me all over the place!


----------



## roonsma

Yay for team yellow V!! Great news that all in well with the LO!! X:happydance:


----------



## Tigerlilies

Meggs, could you remove me from the list please, thanks. :cry:


----------



## sequeena

dietrad said:


> Meggs, could you remove me from the list please, thanks. :cry:

I am SO sorry :cry: :hugs:


----------



## dawny690

Megg33k said:


> dawny690 said:
> 
> 
> Meggles whats going on with you have I missed something? I wish you luck babe :hugs: I had a nice dream last night then I woke up :cry: xxxx
> 
> Yeah... My apparent BFP wasn't so much a BFP... Apparently 2 lines no longer means much of anything! :shrug: My betas were VERY negative... <1... which is as good as 0! So, I've taken the bull by the horns, refused further IUI's, and chosen to start IVF on Nov 1.Click to expand...

:hugs: so sorry has af showed her ugly face yet? Good luck on the IVF babe xxxx


----------



## dawny690

dietrad said:


> Meggs, could you remove me from the list please, thanks. :cry:

:cry: :cry: sorry hun xxxx


----------



## Lucy1973

Oh no dietrad! I am so sorry! :cry::cry::hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

Fairybabe said:


> Go Megg!! Best of luck with IVF. Fingers and toes crossed. How long will it take to go through a cycle?
> 
> AFM, thanks for those who have posted about their first AF since m/c, it has helped me feel i am not loosing the plot. For me it really brought everything back and i have been a real emotional wreck and a complete cow to anyone around me. Hoping the hormonse are subsiding. The actual a/f hasn't been too bad, bit heavier and more painful, bit clotty, but nothing crazy to report. So again, thanks so much to you gals on this thread.
> 
> Fairybabe xx

Thank you! Uhm... The example she gave me (so I guess close to what I could expect) would be BCP on CD1, then taking me off to start a bleed around Nov 1 (start of IVF cycle), down regging (temp menopause basically), ovary stimulation, may be able to trigger as soon as the 11th, that would lead to egg collection on the 13th, then a 3 or 5 day transfer... so 16th or 18th, baseline beta 8 days later, another beta 2-3 days after that to determine success or failure, 2 scans in 1st tri, then release to OB. So, less than 1 month.

So sorry that AF has hit you hard! :hugs: Its so depressing!



VGibs said:


> Team yellow for us :( OH is very very dissappointed. But all is good with bubs! Could see "it" kickin me all over the place!

Glad all is well!!! :) Too bad for team yellow though! :hugs:



dietrad said:


> Meggs, could you remove me from the list please, thanks. :cry:

GUTTED! OMG! I'm SO sorry! :hugs: Screw September! :cry:



dawny690 said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dawny690 said:
> 
> 
> Meggles whats going on with you have I missed something? I wish you luck babe :hugs: I had a nice dream last night then I woke up :cry: xxxx
> 
> Yeah... My apparent BFP wasn't so much a BFP... Apparently 2 lines no longer means much of anything! :shrug: My betas were VERY negative... <1... which is as good as 0! So, I've taken the bull by the horns, refused further IUI's, and chosen to start IVF on Nov 1.Click to expand...
> 
> :hugs: so sorry has af showed her ugly face yet? Good luck on the IVF babe xxxxClick to expand...

Nope... Not seen her yet. If she doesn't show by Monday I have to test again to be sure I'm not pregnant (I'm SO not) and then start Provera to bring a bleed and BCP on CD1 for IVF. You still waiting on the ho bag too?



CJSG1977 said:


> I am going to be following every step of the way Megg!!! You are very strong!! I'm nervous what to expect with my next FS appointment cause I'm clear for blood clotting disorders and mine and the dh chromosomes are fine too. I know I ov cause I can conceive so I'm not sure how they will address 6 mc's! Last time I went she just said I would carry to term in the future! I'm glad I'm seeing someone different this time.
> 
> 1st November is thankfully not to far! :hugs:

Thank you! It'll mostly be in my journal, because I don't want to bog this thread down with every detail. If anything, I might link to pertinent journal posts.

Have you had 7dpo progesterone testing? How about ANA for auto-immune testing? There's lots of other things! I'd be happy to try and work out what to ask about at the FS! :hugs:


----------



## padbrat

Minty peas... my Battle Bud.... HUGGGEEEEE Gratz!!!

Meggy Moo.... soooooo gutted for you hunni.... sorry I have not been here as much as I would like...still waiting for internet at home after move... boo hoo... but still thinking of you all!

Petitpas... GUTTED....


----------



## padbrat

PS tell amos I miss my sassy golden whiner bud too xxx


----------



## dawny690

Megg33k said:


> Fairybabe said:
> 
> 
> Go Megg!! Best of luck with IVF. Fingers and toes crossed. How long will it take to go through a cycle?
> 
> AFM, thanks for those who have posted about their first AF since m/c, it has helped me feel i am not loosing the plot. For me it really brought everything back and i have been a real emotional wreck and a complete cow to anyone around me. Hoping the hormonse are subsiding. The actual a/f hasn't been too bad, bit heavier and more painful, bit clotty, but nothing crazy to report. So again, thanks so much to you gals on this thread.
> 
> Fairybabe xx
> 
> Thank you! Uhm... The example she gave me (so I guess close to what I could expect) would be BCP on CD1, then taking me off to start a bleed around Nov 1 (start of IVF cycle), down regging (temp menopause basically), ovary stimulation, may be able to trigger as soon as the 11th, that would lead to egg collection on the 13th, then a 3 or 5 day transfer... so 16th or 18th, baseline beta 8 days later, another beta 2-3 days after that to determine success or failure, 2 scans in 1st tri, then release to OB. So, less than 1 month.
> 
> So sorry that AF has hit you hard! :hugs: Its so depressing!
> 
> 
> 
> VGibs said:
> 
> 
> Team yellow for us :( OH is very very dissappointed. But all is good with bubs! Could see "it" kickin me all over the place!Click to expand...
> 
> Glad all is well!!! :) Too bad for team yellow though! :hugs:
> 
> 
> 
> dietrad said:
> 
> 
> Meggs, could you remove me from the list please, thanks. :cry:Click to expand...
> 
> GUTTED! OMG! I'm SO sorry! :hugs: Screw September! :cry:
> 
> 
> 
> dawny690 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dawny690 said:
> 
> 
> Meggles whats going on with you have I missed something? I wish you luck babe :hugs: I had a nice dream last night then I woke up :cry: xxxxClick to expand...
> 
> Yeah... My apparent BFP wasn't so much a BFP... Apparently 2 lines no longer means much of anything! :shrug: My betas were VERY negative... <1... which is as good as 0! So, I've taken the bull by the horns, refused further IUI's, and chosen to start IVF on Nov 1.Click to expand...
> 
> :hugs: so sorry has af showed her ugly face yet? Good luck on the IVF babe xxxxClick to expand...
> 
> Nope... Not seen her yet. If she doesn't show by Monday I have to test again to be sure I'm not pregnant (I'm SO not) and then start Provera to bring a bleed and BCP on CD1 for IVF. You still waiting on the ho bag too?Click to expand...

Yes still waiting for af or a :bfp: but dont think its ever going to happen xxxx


----------



## roonsma

:hugs: Dietrad x


----------



## svetayasofiya

dietrad said:


> Meggs, could you remove me from the list please, thanks. :cry:

OMIGOD dietrad NOOOOOOOOOOOOO :cry: :cry: :cry: 

:hugs:

Why does life have to be so hard???


----------



## Megg33k

padbrat said:


> PS tell amos I miss my sassy golden whiner bud too xxx

I will... but I don't know if she's coming back to BnB. :(



dawny690 said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fairybabe said:
> 
> 
> Go Megg!! Best of luck with IVF. Fingers and toes crossed. How long will it take to go through a cycle?
> 
> AFM, thanks for those who have posted about their first AF since m/c, it has helped me feel i am not loosing the plot. For me it really brought everything back and i have been a real emotional wreck and a complete cow to anyone around me. Hoping the hormonse are subsiding. The actual a/f hasn't been too bad, bit heavier and more painful, bit clotty, but nothing crazy to report. So again, thanks so much to you gals on this thread.
> 
> Fairybabe xx
> 
> Thank you! Uhm... The example she gave me (so I guess close to what I could expect) would be BCP on CD1, then taking me off to start a bleed around Nov 1 (start of IVF cycle), down regging (temp menopause basically), ovary stimulation, may be able to trigger as soon as the 11th, that would lead to egg collection on the 13th, then a 3 or 5 day transfer... so 16th or 18th, baseline beta 8 days later, another beta 2-3 days after that to determine success or failure, 2 scans in 1st tri, then release to OB. So, less than 1 month.
> 
> So sorry that AF has hit you hard! :hugs: Its so depressing!
> 
> 
> 
> VGibs said:
> 
> 
> Team yellow for us :( OH is very very dissappointed. But all is good with bubs! Could see "it" kickin me all over the place!Click to expand...
> 
> Glad all is well!!! :) Too bad for team yellow though! :hugs:
> 
> 
> 
> dietrad said:
> 
> 
> Meggs, could you remove me from the list please, thanks. :cry:Click to expand...
> 
> GUTTED! OMG! I'm SO sorry! :hugs: Screw September! :cry:
> 
> 
> 
> dawny690 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dawny690 said:
> 
> 
> Meggles whats going on with you have I missed something? I wish you luck babe :hugs: I had a nice dream last night then I woke up :cry: xxxxClick to expand...
> 
> Yeah... My apparent BFP wasn't so much a BFP... Apparently 2 lines no longer means much of anything! :shrug: My betas were VERY negative... <1... which is as good as 0! So, I've taken the bull by the horns, refused further IUI's, and chosen to start IVF on Nov 1.Click to expand...
> 
> :hugs: so sorry has af showed her ugly face yet? Good luck on the IVF babe xxxxClick to expand...
> 
> Nope... Not seen her yet. If she doesn't show by Monday I have to test again to be sure I'm not pregnant (I'm SO not) and then start Provera to bring a bleed and BCP on CD1 for IVF. You still waiting on the ho bag too?Click to expand...
> 
> Yes still waiting for af or a :bfp: but dont think its ever going to happen xxxxClick to expand...

It has to eventually, honey! :hugs:


----------



## Fairybabe

Sooo sorry for your loss Dietrad. Hugs.

Fairy xx


----------



## VGibs

dietrad said:


> Meggs, could you remove me from the list please, thanks. :cry:

(((((hugs))))))


----------



## BizyBee

Dietrad, I am so sorry hun. :cry:


----------



## BizyBee

Roonsma, 
Thanks for asking. I've been updating in my journal mostly, as I feel bad about adding updates here all the time when so many sad things are happening. 
I am well. There's a strong heartbeat, which I've never had before. I have been tired and get headaches (but no MS) and I love it because it makes me think everything is ok. FS may refer me back to my OB after my next scan (9w4d) if all goes well. How are you?



roonsma said:


> Hi Girls!
> 
> Megg IVF sounds like a super plan hun, glad you're sounding more upbeat today, i felt so down for you yesterday, i can't imagine how you were feeling x
> 
> Hi Busy!! not seen many updates from you since your hcg rocketed! hows it going hun? x
> 
> Hi sequeena, SMEP worked for me hun! x
> 
> CJS sounds like you've had a good "clearout" this month hun, all ready to try again now x
> 
> Hi to all the others xx


----------



## Megg33k

Don't resist posting in here, Jen! This thread is about hope for success after infertility! We can't find hope if no one posts about their success! Be one of the ones who lead the way for us... Especially right now with my future mapped out the way it is!


----------



## CJSG1977

:cry: dietrad :hugs: I'm soooo sorry

I always LOVE to hear good things

I just want to support everyone good or bad.... you have all supported me!!!!!

I'm feeling a bit better tonight...happier xx


----------



## SammieGrace

Could you add me?
No :bfp: yet but hoping....
1 loss in June 2009 :angel:


----------



## Megg33k

Sure, Sammie! :hugs: Sorry for your loss, honey! Great support in here! And a gorgeous avatar!


----------



## Lawa

Mines not looking good for me ladies looks chemical lines going of my test x


----------



## selina3127

so sorry dietrad xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Razcox

So sorry dietrad :hug:

Sammie welcome and sorry for your loss, will be sending extra sticky dust your way.

Lawa - Sorry its not looking good for you, will be keeping my fingers crossed for darker lines for you. xx


----------



## VGibs

Man...september DOES suck


----------



## BizyBee

Thanks Megg. xx

Glad you feel better cjsg.

Welcome Sammie, sorry for your loss. :hugs:

Lawa :hug:


----------



## roonsma

Bizy!!

Ah, didn't remember you have a journal, i shall have a nosey in there, fantastic that you have a good HB going on i'm really pleased for you. 

I'm fine thanks, all good at the moment. MS improving which helps, got the start of a decent bump on the way, still frightened though, thanks for asking!

I'll see you in your journal xx


----------



## Fergie89

Dietrad :( so sorry :( :hugs: :hugs: ....X


----------



## cla

Iam so sorry Hun xxx


----------



## Fergie89

megg could u put my BFP up please :D ...X


----------



## Megg33k

I thought I did, Fergie! So sorry, honey! :hugs: I will do it now! :hugs:

Edit: I just checked and it was already up! :)


----------



## Fergie89

LoL .. thank You :D ..X


----------



## Amos2009

Hi everyone. I wasn't sure if I would come back, but then I started thinking how rude of me to just drop off the face of the earth with no explanation. I have been reading some posts off and on since my last loss, and it was just too painful. (the losses AND the bfp's) I didn't think I was in the right frame of mind to comment on ANYTHING. So, now almost 2 weeks after my D&C I have finally made a decision to try ONE MORE TIME for my forever baby. I wasn't sure if I could handle another heartbreak, but I have to try once more, this time making sure I am on either heparin or lovenox. That will be my only hope I think- if it doesn't work then, well, it's obviously something wrong my eggs. I am going to have a hysteroscopy done before we try again just to make sure there is nothing abnormal or weird going on in my uterus. Where the baby implanted last time was unusual so he wants to check that out. Anyway- sorry I abandoned you ladies for a while. I hope you can forgive me. :flower:

Dietra- I am gutted for you. I'm sorry I haven't been around to check on you. :cry:

Jen- how exciting that you got to hear a heartbeat- it's amazing isn't it??

Sis- thanks for keeping my spirits up when you've been going through your own journey. :hugs:

Padbrat- I miss you too sassy girl. I will be around for a little while longer it looks like. 

Congratulations to all the BFP's I have missed and :cry: for the losses I have missed as well.


----------



## roonsma

Hi Amos hun, lovely to see you around again xx:hugs:


----------



## sequeena

Amos it's lovely to see you back. I wish you all the luck in the world :hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

Hey, Sis! Glad to see you back! I was speaking to Pip, and she has Factor V. She was telling me to pass along to you the need to be on heparin for the next pregnancy. So, I'm very glad to hear you mention it! I think its important... As Pip's recent loss could have been due to too low of a dose of heparin... She was on the preventative dose rather than a full dose... So, maybe even PM her? Her username is petitpas! I'm sure she'd be happy to help! :hugs:


----------



## Amos2009

Thanks Sis....see, my problem is that all my clotting tests came back normal. So they really don't see the need. BUT I do have two copies of that gene which CAN cause clotting (some docs believe it, some don't). Like I said though, if this doc won't give it to me, I will find one that will. This is my one last shot.


----------



## Megg33k

Amos2009 said:


> Thanks Sis....see, my problem is that all my clotting tests came back normal. So they really don't see the need. BUT I do have two copies of that gene which CAN cause clotting (some docs believe it, some don't). Like I said though, if this doc won't give it to me, I will find one that will. This is my one last shot.

Oh! You have both copies of the gene? Definitely speak with her... Please? She can shed more light than I can. 

Will you be getting insurance through your new job, btw?


----------



## Fairybabe

Hey Amos, good to see you back on here! Good luck with finding out some more info before you try again, fingers crossed you get the answers, swiftly followed by that big bump!!

Fairy xx


----------



## roonsma

Amos2009 said:


> Thanks Sis....see, my problem is that all my clotting tests came back normal. So they really don't see the need. BUT I do have two copies of that gene which CAN cause clotting (some docs believe it, some don't). Like I said though, if this doc won't give it to me, I will find one that will. This is my one last shot.

Amos, have a look on the disco thread, a couple of the girls have the same prob i think x


----------



## impatient1

Glad to see you back Amos. :hugs:

Sorry to the recent losses. :hugs:

Congrats on the new :bfp:


----------



## puppymom32

Amos missed u babes. Big Hugs.


----------



## Amos2009

Megg33k said:


> Amos2009 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks Sis....see, my problem is that all my clotting tests came back normal. So they really don't see the need. BUT I do have two copies of that gene which CAN cause clotting (some docs believe it, some don't). Like I said though, if this doc won't give it to me, I will find one that will. This is my one last shot.
> 
> Oh! You have both copies of the gene? Definitely speak with her... Please? She can shed more light than I can.
> 
> Will you be getting insurance through your new job, btw?Click to expand...

I will find Pip and talk to her! I do have insurance, but for 9 months it would not cover pregnancy. So if I were to wait until May to get pregnant I would be covered. Well, I hope to not have to wait that long, so if I do get pregnant I will have to apply for medicaid again.


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Amos2009 said:


> Thanks Sis....see, my problem is that all my clotting tests came back normal. So they really don't see the need. BUT I do have two copies of that gene which CAN cause clotting (some docs believe it, some don't). Like I said though, if this doc won't give it to me, I will find one that will. This is my one last shot.

Hi Amos, 
So lovely to see your back, sorry to butt in but above is what I just found out I have, I will be taking blood thinning injections, I hope you get a doc that will help you. Fingers crossed for you always hun.xxxxx


----------



## Lucy1973

Nice to see you back Amos...glad you are going to have another go....want to see you with big bump! :hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

Amos2009 said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amos2009 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks Sis....see, my problem is that all my clotting tests came back normal. So they really don't see the need. BUT I do have two copies of that gene which CAN cause clotting (some docs believe it, some don't). Like I said though, if this doc won't give it to me, I will find one that will. This is my one last shot.
> 
> Oh! You have both copies of the gene? Definitely speak with her... Please? She can shed more light than I can.
> 
> Will you be getting insurance through your new job, btw?Click to expand...
> 
> I will find Pip and talk to her! I do have insurance, but for 9 months it would not cover pregnancy. So if I were to wait until May to get pregnant I would be covered. Well, I hope to not have to wait that long, so if I do get pregnant I will have to apply for medicaid again.Click to expand...

Fantastic that you do have insurance! Yay! :yipee: Sucks that it won't cover pregnancy until May though! :( 

You should definitely come hang out with us in Disco Derail! There are several girls with clotting issues in there! Love you!

AFM... We all know my betas were negative 2 days ago. I have (at best) a 12 day LP... I checked all of my charts and I've never gotten past 13dpo without bleeding... usually spotting earlier. Today is 16dpo and the only spotting I had was at 5am this morning... nothing since. I don't even feel like she's coming. I DO bleed after I ovulate... So, this makes no sense. He's assured me that I had to have ovulated. My boobs are still ridiculously sore sometimes, dreams are still crazy and vivid, I'm still getting stray cramps that don't feel like AF, and I just woke up from a nap that makes my grand sleeping total for today about 14.5 hours :shock:... I'm losing my freakin' mind! :hissy:


----------



## dawny690

Glad your back Amos :hugs:

Sorry if this is insensitive girls and please dont ask why I havent got pics and stuff have been work since 10am this morning and didnt get time to say anything before. Im in a dilema my opk with fmu was as positive as I normally get when im ov'ing so what do we reckon I do use a hpt and hope its a sign of my :bfp: or not and take it as ov? xxxx


----------



## svetayasofiya

Amos I am really glad you came back. :hugs:

dawny- I say pee on a hpt!


----------



## Fairybabe

Dawny, opks will pick up the preg hormone hcg as well as luteneising hormone for ovulation. HPTs will only detect HCG. So an OPK can show positive for ovulation as well as sometimes positive for pregnancy. But the HPT will only test positive for pregnancy. 

At least that's what i read when i was trying to figure stuff out after my m/c!

Hope that helps!

Fairy xx


----------



## Megg33k

I say pee on an HPT, Dawn... if neg, treat this as ov!


----------



## dawny690

I forgot to say we had :sex: this morning and ever since have been spotting brown until just now when I saw pink on wiping I know opk's can work as both but when using fmu I thought opk's were unlikely to pick up the surge? X


----------



## Megg33k

Its hard to say... Some people can pick up their surge with FMU, Dawn. As a rule, its not the BEST time, but its possible.


----------



## CJSG1977

Amos, I am so sorry for your loss hunni :hugs: Its nice to see you back and I know so many others are happy your here. I hope that things sort themselves. Please dont give up. x

I never knew you could get a positive opk if pregnant???? Damn I learn something new every day!!!

I hope to ov around the 7th Oct....God I hope so. I'm still having the mother of all first af's after mc so not sure if that means there will be a delay?????

:dust:


----------



## dawny690

Thanks Megg im unsure too especially with the spotting but that could be from the sex this morning will have to see on friday I hope x


----------



## babywanted73

Good Luck Dawny. I am on day 60ish something myself and got a positive opk the other day. My chart and my body are making me angry. I feel hot and feel like I ovd already. But my temps say no. I had ewcm for 5 days before hand as well...


----------



## VGibs

CJSG1977 said:


> I never knew you could get a positive opk if pregnant???? Damn I learn something new every day!!!
> 
> 
> 
> :dust:

My first sign that I was pregnant was a + OPK....I had no idea when I was ovulating after my misscarriage so I dipped an OPK to see if I had any LH in my system. Then I dipped a few days later because my AF still had not come after the MC and sure enough it was way more + then it had been. So I thought Ok well I surely can not be OV 4 weeks after the MC *it was natural not a D&C* so I dipped a HPT and sure enough I had too faint but very there lines....and now I am almost 23 weeks.


----------



## BizyBee

Amos, so happy to hear from you darling. Praying the heparin is the missing piece. xx

Megg, that's so odd. Did you have another beta today or did you cancel it?

Dawny, I'd try an hpt too.

Hi everyone else! :hi: Thinking of you girls. xx


----------



## Megg33k

BizyBee said:


> Amos, so happy to hear from you darling. Praying the heparin is the missing piece. xx
> 
> Megg, that's so odd. Did you have another beta today or did you cancel it?
> 
> Dawny, I'd try an hpt too.
> 
> Hi everyone else! :hi: Thinking of you girls. xx

No, cancelled the beta today. She said she didn't see a point. The new plan is to wait until Monday, if no AF I'm supposed to test again... :shrug: I'm sure if its positive, I'd get a new beta though! LOL


----------



## aussiettc

Dawny - when i O i cna pick up my surge in the morning with FMU but that may bbe cause i'm lasts about a day.

AMOS - glad to see you back sweety. FXed for you, hope you find the missing piece.

Megg - i'm so sorry that you are going through this at the moment. Hope you get some clear answers soon.

AFM i have a doctors appointment tomorrow that i'm shitting myself about. Not sure what they will say and i think thats whats scaring me.


----------



## Razcox

Dawny - An OPK can work as a HPT but be careful because it can also show the hormone surge before AF as its not a specific test. The way it was explained to me is that an OPK works like someone picking out the women in a crowd which covers a few different paramiters (sp?) a HPT works by not only picking out the women but say also only the woman in hats which is a much narrower field. Best thing to do would be do a HPT with FMU and see, fingers crossed thats a :bfp:!

Aussie - Good luck at the doctors today i'm sure it will all be fine xxxx

Amos - Only just come back myself after a break, it can get really hard to stay on here sometimes even though everyone is lovely. Still its like a drug and we all come back in the end LOL. Really hope everything works out for you ASAP xx

AFM - Still waiting for the :witch: to go and working on my diet, 5lb down only another 25lb to go to target or of course a :bfp: in the mean time which would be nice :)


----------



## BizyBee

Good luck today Aussie. 

Rax, good job with the weightloss!


----------



## dawny690

Thanks girls looks like it maybe the :witch: as more spotting today am out having fun though yay xxxx


----------



## sequeena

The midwife rang me today. How humiliating having to ask her to take me off the pregnancy book. Her 'Oh.' said it all :cry:


----------



## animalcracker

Hey girls! How is everyone doing today? :hi:

I'm having another good day today. Did I tell you all that I am trying a special diet for my fibroids? I bought a book about trying to shrink fibroids the natural way and I am giving it a shot. I'm basically on a 100% organic, non-processed food, 85% vegetarian diet :help: Can I get a 'oh man that sucks?' LOL!!

Actually it is not so bad. I am doing okay with it. I packed on a good 30lbs when I quit smoking in January so it's also helping me drop some pounds and I have heard that can help with fertility too. It's amazing how you'll stick to a diet if you have to!

I've been trying to get back to working out too (I hate working out!) but I have to do it. While I wait for that sticky BFP, I can at least try to get my body back! :bodyb:

I'll leave you all with a little something to make you laugh. This is me on the treadmill. hee hee!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OIbCFNyZmPo

Hope you are all having a great day! xoxo


----------



## Tigerlilies

Amos2009 said:


> Hi everyone. I wasn't sure if I would come back, but then I started thinking how rude of me to just drop off the face of the earth with no explanation. I have been reading some posts off and on since my last loss, and it was just too painful. (the losses AND the bfp's) I didn't think I was in the right frame of mind to comment on ANYTHING. So, now almost 2 weeks after my D&C I have finally made a decision to try ONE MORE TIME for my forever baby. I wasn't sure if I could handle another heartbreak, but I have to try once more, this time making sure I am on either heparin or lovenox. That will be my only hope I think- if it doesn't work then, well, it's obviously something wrong my eggs. I am going to have a hysteroscopy done before we try again just to make sure there is nothing abnormal or weird going on in my uterus. Where the baby implanted last time was unusual so he wants to check that out. Anyway- sorry I abandoned you ladies for a while. I hope you can forgive me. :flower:
> 
> Dietra- I am gutted for you. I'm sorry I haven't been around to check on you. :cry:
> 
> Jen- how exciting that you got to hear a heartbeat- it's amazing isn't it??
> 
> Sis- thanks for keeping my spirits up when you've been going through your own journey. :hugs:
> 
> Padbrat- I miss you too sassy girl. I will be around for a little while longer it looks like.
> 
> Congratulations to all the BFP's I have missed and :cry: for the losses I have missed as well.

Amos, I'm glad you're going to try again, I'm going to say some extra prayers for you!!!! I really hope next will be what God has been waiting for!


----------



## CJSG1977

sequeena said:


> The midwife rang me today. How humiliating having to ask her to take me off the pregnancy book. Her 'Oh.' said it all :cry:

Never say humiliating darlin!!!! I had to go through the same thing with my midwife, I was lucky though as she was the ONLY professional who showed me any understanding or support. She told me to ring her when I get my next bfp and not my doc and told me she would get me straight into the hospital for bloods to try prevent a further mc.

:hugs: It will be a good sticky BFP next hunni!!


----------



## CJSG1977

Amos, I'm glad you are giving it one more go! And I'm sure everyone understands why you weren't here for a while. Everyone deals with their sorrow in their own way. And your right it can be hard on here with the losses and the BFP's (which are awesome) but are hard on someone having a loss. Nonetheless we are all there for you, and each other regardless the news. GL with your continuing journey hunni. :hugs:


----------



## sequeena

CJSG1977 said:


> sequeena said:
> 
> 
> The midwife rang me today. How humiliating having to ask her to take me off the pregnancy book. Her 'Oh.' said it all :cry:
> 
> Never say humiliating darlin!!!! I had to go through the same thing with my midwife, I was lucky though as she was the ONLY professional who showed me any understanding or support. She told me to ring her when I get my next bfp and not my doc and told me she would get me straight into the hospital for bloods to try prevent a further mc.
> 
> :hugs: It will be a good sticky BFP next hunni!!Click to expand...

Thanks hun xx That's basically what she told me though she put emphasis on IF you get your next BFP :(


----------



## Fergie89

Grrrrrrr :( so pissed off today , went to the midwife and she said my positive was there, but not as dark as it should be :( she said maybe i ovulated later than i thought , so she has took blood from me. a line is a line right ? and 7 +'s r a defo + ...X


----------



## sequeena

Fergie89 said:


> Grrrrrrr :( so pissed off today , went to the midwife and she said my positive was there, but not as dark as it should be :( she said maybe i ovulated later than i thought , so she has took blood from me. a line is a line right ? and 7 +'s r a defo + ...X

I very much doubt 7 tests would all evap :wacko: were they different tests too? X


----------



## CJSG1977

Well thats SHIT! She should never have said that!!!!! Makes me so ANGRY!!!! Mine said she will be my midwife WHEN I get my next BFP. And in that profession mind. No wonder we need each other on here cause the pros cant even do what they are paid to do!!


----------



## CJSG1977

I agree 7 +'s are gonna be positive. But hopefully they are getting darker hun.x


----------



## Fergie89

i know! :( it has put a pure a downer on me! i took 3 clearview, 2 asda, 1 FRER , and a £ shop one , all BFP!! .... now to wait a week for blood results, GREAT ! :( how stressful is the waiting game :( ...X


----------



## sequeena

CJSG1977 said:


> Well thats SHIT! She should never have said that!!!!! Makes me so ANGRY!!!! Mine said she will be my midwife WHEN I get my next BFP. And in that profession mind. No wonder we need each other on here cause the pros cant even do what they are paid to do!!

I'm not sure she realised what she'd said as she seemed a bit awkward when I told her I no longer needed to be in the pregnancy book... Gosh I hope she isn't the only midwife in my surgery though :wacko:


----------



## sequeena

Fergie89 said:


> i know! :( it has put a pure a downer on me! i took 3 clearview, 2 asda, 1 FRER , and a £ shop one , all BFP!! .... now to wait a week for blood results, GREAT ! :( how stressful is the waiting game :( ...X

Try not to worry, we all know that you have your :bfp: enjoy it!! :hugs:


----------



## CJSG1977

Sequeena you can always try and request a midwife from somewhere else hun. I wouldnt want her to be my midwife even if she did feel awkward!

Fergie I cant believe it takes a WEEK!!!!! Here we get them in 24 hours!!!!!!!! Thats NUTS!!! Cant you go the early pregnancy unit and self refer. They'd do bloods there and then.


----------



## sequeena

Whereabouts in Wales are you CJ? Last time I had a blood test it took about a week to come back too


----------



## Fergie89

really ?

how do u go abt doing that ? ... the midwife i was seing today was a rite bitch! as much use as a glass hammer, oh she gt me soooooooooo freekin angry :( HONESTLY! i end up tellin her to go and put her glasses on , she obv needs them! :L :$

the same thing happened with my now 3 year old daughter , then they done blood work and everything WAS fine :D ...X


----------



## selina3127

well i'm totally and utterly peeeeeeeddddd off!!!! flippin docs ain't got a bloody clue been seeing them for 11 months now about this bleeding after sex business put me on a 4 week sex ban and treated my cervix for erosion, so me and oh had naughties last night and bam this morning went to toilet and lost loads of blood and little clots got another appointment tomorrow they are defo gonna feel my wrath now it's getting me sooooo down i had no trouble before i had a bloody dnc and now i feel like ttc no more just wanna have a bit of normality back to my body is that too much to ask??????? xxxxxxxxx


----------



## CJSG1977

What is it with midwives today!!!! I live in south wales and my bloods are done at my surgery and go to the gwent. They are always back in my surgery by 2pm the next day.

If you contact your local hospital and ask them to put you through to the early pregnancy unit, say you are under a midwife and you are concerned that your tests are still light and you are worried. Ask them if you can self refer and you should just be able to go down. Failing that your GP can refer you too but they may not see it as essential, they never referred me, and went through 2 mc's even though I told my gp it was happening.


----------



## sequeena

I'm in South Wales - Port Talbot though so not sure where our bloods go :wacko:


----------



## CJSG1977

Sorry to hear that Selina. Its sounds like they need a massive kick up the ass!!! Make sure you give them treble wrath!!!!! :hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

animalcracker said:


> Hey girls! How is everyone doing today? :hi:
> 
> I'm having another good day today. Did I tell you all that I am trying a special diet for my fibroids? I bought a book about trying to shrink fibroids the natural way and I am giving it a shot. I'm basically on a 100% organic, non-processed food, 85% vegetarian diet :help: Can I get a 'oh man that sucks?' LOL!!
> 
> Actually it is not so bad. I am doing okay with it. I packed on a good 30lbs when I quit smoking in January so it's also helping me drop some pounds and I have heard that can help with fertility too. It's amazing how you'll stick to a diet if you have to!
> 
> I've been trying to get back to working out too (I hate working out!) but I have to do it. While I wait for that sticky BFP, I can at least try to get my body back! :bodyb:
> 
> I'll leave you all with a little something to make you laugh. This is me on the treadmill. hee hee!
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OIbCFNyZmPo
> 
> Hope you are all having a great day! xoxo

Oh man, that sucks! :hugs:



Fergie89 said:


> Grrrrrrr :( so pissed off today , went to the midwife and she said my positive was there, but not as dark as it should be :( she said maybe i ovulated later than i thought , so she has took blood from me. a line is a line right ? and 7 +'s r a defo + ...X

What a bitch she was! I'm sure it's fine, honey! :hugs:



Fergie89 said:


> i know! :( it has put a pure a downer on me! i took 3 clearview, 2 asda, 1 FRER , and a £ shop one , all BFP!! .... now to wait a week for blood results, GREAT ! :( how stressful is the waiting game :( ...X

Ha! Waiting! Yeah... It DOES suck! I'm doing that right now! :(



selina3127 said:


> well i'm totally and utterly peeeeeeeddddd off!!!! flippin docs ain't got a bloody clue been seeing them for 11 months now about this bleeding after sex business put me on a 4 week sex ban and treated my cervix for erosion, so me and oh had naughties last night and bam this morning went to toilet and lost loads of blood and little clots got another appointment tomorrow they are defo gonna feel my wrath now it's getting me sooooo down i had no trouble before i had a bloody dnc and now i feel like ttc no more just wanna have a bit of normality back to my body is that too much to ask??????? xxxxxxxxx

Perhaps they didn't get all the tissue with the D&C? It happens. Can they scan you?


----------



## dawny690

I have got myself 1 tesco hpt for the morning in case I need it got some pretty good news today the doctor I hate and who hates me is leaving my surgery :yipee:


----------



## sequeena

dawny690 said:


> I have got myself 1 tesco hpt for the morning in case I need it got some pretty good news today the doctor I hate and who hates me is leaving my surgery :yipee:

:dance:


----------



## ttcstill

Okay so here is the deal, I had my check up today to make sure everything is back to naormal and find out what the tests say. They did tests on the placenta when I delivered. My doctor is not there she is in labor and delivery so I have to settle for seeing the Nurse Practioner. No big deal right!!!! Well she is telling us everything looks fine that there were no chromosonal defects and nothing of too great of interest in the tests. She is telling us that the placenta was slightly thick in places (possibly indicating an infection) there was a discoloration of the fetus's skin (possibly indicating an infection) and there was 5 twists in th umbilical cord within a 5cm piece but nothing conclusive... they don't know what went wrong.

You may or may not remember that on August 25th I gave birth and they told me it was a boy so we named him Leiland James and had him baptized they made us a beatiful memory box for him and sent us on our way. This last weekend I had his name added to the tatoo on my back that has all my childrens names in it! ............................


................. DRUM ROLL PLEASE........................ 


.................. When I was looking at the papers she was reading from I noticed something parculiar...... it said 46XX ????? So I asked about it and she said well that is a normal female karayotype .... "DUH I thought, I am a woman" I blew it off...... the a little further down in the report it says fetus had all normal inter female genetalia..... WTF???????? I named and baptized the baby as a boy and now they tell me it was a girl!!!!!! Why would they make a call like that if they are not sure? What in God's name is wrong with these people????? URGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!:growlmad:


----------



## sequeena

ttcstill said:


> Okay so here is the deal, I had my check up today to make sure everything is back to naormal and find out what the tests say. They did tests on the placenta when I delivered. My doctor is not there she is in labor and delivery so I have to settle for seeing the Nurse Practioner. No big deal right!!!! Well she is telling us everything looks fine that there were no chromosonal defects and nothing of too great of interest in the tests. She is telling us that the placenta was slightly thick in places (possibly indicating an infection) there was a discoloration of the fetus's skin (possibly indicating an infection) and there was 5 twists in th umbilical cord within a 5cm piece but nothing conclusive... they don't know what went wrong.
> 
> You may or may not remember that on August 25th I gave birth and they told me it was a boy so we named him Leiland James and had him baptized they made us a beatiful memory box for him and sent us on our way. This last weekend I had his name added to the tatoo on my back that has all my childrens names in it! ............................
> 
> 
> ................. DRUM ROLL PLEASE........................
> 
> 
> .................. When I was looking at the papers she was reading from I noticed something parculiar...... it said 46XX ????? So I asked about it and she said well that is a normal female karayotype .... "DUH I thought, I am a woman" I blew it off...... the a little further down in the report it says fetus had all normal inter female genetalia..... WTF???????? I named and baptized the baby as a boy and now they tell me it was a girl!!!!!! Why would they make a call like that if they are not sure? What in God's name is wrong with these people????? URGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!:growlmad:

Oh my God that is terrible! Hun I am so devastated and angry for you!! How can they make such a silly mistake! :growlmad: :hugs:

These mistakes should never happen! I am so sorry :(


----------



## svetayasofiya

ttcstill- that is really horrible news to find out after... but I think Leiland James can be a girls name too. It's probably not what you would have had in mind, but it's more of a unique name than say Michael (which is obviously for a boy). Just a thought........

xo


----------



## CJSG1977

ttcstill Oh My God I'm gob smacked and so sorry this happened to you. I'd put a complaint in!! But I do agree with Svet that Leiland is a beautiful name and would suit a girl. But more importantly its the name that you picked for your beautiful child and thats what matters.

If it was me I would pursue though, if they can make this kind of mistake what else are they capable of.

Take care, dont let this stress you (even though I know it will)
xx


----------



## Megg33k

I'm horrified for you, ttcstill! :hugs: OMG! I don't even know what to say! I'm SO sorry!!!


----------



## selina3127

i've been for scans and everything is clear xxxx


----------



## aussiettc

Hi ladies,
so i think this one is my sticky BFP and i'm so excited. What to you guys think of my HCG levels?

8dpo = 14
11dpo = 90
14dpo = 367
18dpo = 2007


----------



## Razcox

aussiettc said:


> Hi ladies,
> so i think this one is my sticky BFP and i'm so excited. What to you guys think of my HCG levels?
> 
> 8dpo = 14
> 11dpo = 90
> 14dpo = 367
> 18dpo = 2007

:happydance: i think they look pretty dam good!!! :happydance:


----------



## Mummytofour

Thank goodness for clear scans selina!
And those levels look majorly sticky Aussie!!!


----------



## selina3127

just been back to the docs and he reckons there is still a little bruised spot on my cervix so he is sending me to the hospital for a coloscopy finally getting somewhere xxxx 
congrats aussie those numbers are rising nicely !!!!!!
xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## cla

im glad your scans where all good and that you feel you are getting somewhere:hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

Your #'s sound awesome, Mary! :hugs:

Glad you're getting somewhere, Selina! :thumbup:


----------



## CJSG1977

Aussiettc they sound fantastic!!!!

I'm sorry for what you are going through Selina, I hope they resolve things for you :hugs:


----------



## tinybutterfly

svetayasofiya said:


> ttcstill- that is really horrible news to find out after... but I think Leiland James can be a girls name too. It's probably not what you would have had in mind, but it's more of a unique name than say Michael (which is obviously for a boy). Just a thought........
> 
> xo

i like it as a girl's name too, better than for a boy tbh,
if you feel better about it, you can refer to her as Leila?
but Leiland James, i can totally picture that being a cute rebellious girl


----------



## Megg33k

I thought of Leila too! :) I think it could definitely be a girl's name... Maybe not traditionally, but it certainly COULD be used that way!


----------



## tryforbaby2

Selina, yay for an all clear scan!!! :dance:

AussieTTC, I love your numbers!!! :flow:


----------



## aussiettc

ttcstill - a friend of mine has a little girl called lelia it such a lovely name. Sorry you are going through the heartache again hugs to you


----------



## debgreasby

:dust::dust::dust: and :hug:


----------



## dawny690

:bfn: for me girls am so close to calling it quits you wouldn't believe but im going to go see my new doctor see what they are like and what they suggest if not try the one I like see what he says Xxxx


----------



## Megg33k

Oh, Dawn! :hugs: You can't give up! If I can't, neither can you!


----------



## dawny690

Thanks Megg babe I just cant afford IVF or IUI until next year at least and tbh its getting to me everyone I see is pregnant or has a baby and they have already got kids some of them or have moaned throughout their pregnancies when they should just be greatful they are lucky enough to be pregnant and have kids people like us should not have to struggle. I just hope these new doctors that are coming to our surgery are nice like my favorite doctor there he said he would refer me again when I go and see him if I wasnt pregnant soon xxxx


----------



## dawny690

P.S still spotting :growlmad: xxxx


----------



## Megg33k

I hope he can help, honey! :hugs:

I'm still waiting on the :witch: myself! I had one bit of pink on Tue, one bit yesterday, and the teeniest little bit of brown today that I can imagine. I've never had brown except at the end of AF! :shrug:


----------



## dawny690

Well this is the 3rd day of spotting I have had 1st day started after we had :sex: and it was brown, 2nd day was mostly brown with the smallist bit of pink and today back to brown never had spotting like this normally have like 2 brown spotting days after af buggers off hope this means she is going to show by herself without needing a shove from tablets. I hope she shows for you too babe we can be cycle buddies but think my cycles are way long atm xxxx


----------



## Lawa

Hey ladies,

Well My BFP did turn chemical so that is number 7 for me :(

But on the positive side I have spoken to my professor who is conducting my NK cell trial and I have an appointment to see her next week.

Normal NK cell levels are around 6% mine came in at 10.5%. Which is very high. They normally give steroids to lover the NK levels on BFP. 

I honestly think my M/C are being caused by implantation issues caused by my NK cells attacking the Fetus. So I am going to beg her to let me start the steroid treatment from OV to BFP or AF to help with implantation!


----------



## sequeena

Lawa said:


> Hey ladies,
> 
> Well My BFP did turn chemical so that is number 7 for me :(
> 
> But on the positive side I have spoken to my professor who is conducting my NK cell trial and I have an appointment to see her next week.
> 
> Normal NK cell levels are around 6% mine came in at 10.5%. Which is very high. They normally give steroids to lover the NK levels on BFP.
> 
> I honestly think my M/C are being caused by implantation issues caused by my NK cells attacking the Fetus. So I am going to beg her to let me start the steroid treatment from OV to BFP or AF to help with implantation!

I'm so sorry hun, I had a chemical on the weekend and it's like a kick in the stomach :(

Good luck with getting the steroid treatment hun hopefully it will work for you :hugs:


----------



## dawny690

So sorry Lawa :hugs: xxxx


----------



## Lucy1973

So sorry to hear that Lawa and sequeena....hope you can get things sorted and the next ones will stick! :hugs:


----------



## MissMaternal

Ttcstill - oh my god..i truly cannot believe that happened!!! What the hell?! I'm so so sorry honey...Leiland is a lovely name. And i definitely think it could be used for a girl.

What a stupid mistake to make. :( xxx


----------



## chevelle383

We are pregnant again after 3 MCs. Wifey tested positive for the clotting disorders. So she is on the lovenox shots to prevent clotting. Oh man...here we go again.


----------



## sequeena

chevelle383 said:


> We are pregnant again after 3 MCs. Wifey tested positive for the clotting disorders. So she is on the lovenox shots to prevent clotting. Oh man...here we go again.

Congratulations, hope this one is sticky :hugs:


----------



## chevelle383

Thanks. Let the stress begin.


----------



## Megg33k

So sorry, Lawa! :hugs:

Congrats, Chevelle! :hugs: Can I get info on your last loss month & year so I can add you?


----------



## babywanted73

So sorry Lawla.

Hi Megg:)


----------



## JackiePed

Hi There,
Fist.. I *LOVE* the poem on this thread!! :rofl:
I wasn't sure whether to laugh or to cry...it was hilarious but all too familiar. :cry:
I'm new to BnB... m/c'd on Sept 8, ttc again right away. 
Fx'd for me...I test on October 10!


----------



## puppymom32

Good Luck Jackie welcome to BnB.


----------



## Dazed

JackiePed said:


> Hi There,
> Fist.. I *LOVE* the poem on this thread!! :rofl:
> I wasn't sure whether to laugh or to cry...it was hilarious but all too familiar. :cry:
> I'm new to BnB... m/c'd on Sept 8, ttc again right away.
> Fx'd for me...I test on October 10!

Hi Jackie. Sorry for your loss. 
If all goes well, I am testing that day too!


----------



## Megg33k

JackiePed said:


> Hi There,
> Fist.. I *LOVE* the poem on this thread!! :rofl:
> I wasn't sure whether to laugh or to cry...it was hilarious but all too familiar. :cry:
> I'm new to BnB... m/c'd on Sept 8, ttc again right away.
> Fx'd for me...I test on October 10!

I sincerely appreciate that you enjoyed the poem. I tried to fit in as much realism as I could! LOL Its heartbreaking, but is a bit funny really!

Sorry to hear about your loss. I'll add you to the front page! I hope I can update with your BFP in 8 days! :hugs:


----------



## Fairybabe

Hi Ladies, 
Lawa and Sequeena, hugs to you both. LAwa, I hope those steriods do the trick next time and make those BFPs sticky.

Chevelle!! Congrats to you both! Hope that Lovenox does it for you!! Happy and Healthy 9 months!

Welcome Jackie, sorry for your loss. 

AFM, cd8, just waiting to approach ov and trying to stay positive that the m/c was a one off random event...here's hoping. 

Have a good weekend ladies

Fairy xx


----------



## CJSG1977

Hey Fairybabe, I'm right behind you hun. CD9. I'm so nervous cause I know this time next week I'll be back in the 2WW!!!! Its that dread of here we go again...

Preseed - check
Taking pregnacare and (EPO - till ov) - check
Progesterone for after ov - check
BD on all the right days - hopefully check
Temping / Charting - check
Positive Mental Attitude - check

Have I missed anything???? Oh, remember I love my husband when ordering him to bed - check :haha:


----------



## Fairybabe

Hey CJ, i've got everything on that list except the progesterone! Funny how the PMA is the hardest one to obtain! Not sure when i will Ov though, before getting preggo I wasn't oving until day 20-22, the month i got preggo i got it back to day 18, and i think, i o'vd about day 16 after all the hcg left my system this time, so hoping if nothing else the m/c has re-set me and so i'll ov nearer to the centre of the cycle. We shall see! Oh and is should also add cheapie opk sticks to that list...when they arrive from amazon! 

You never know, we could be bump buddies!!! Here's hoping.

Fairy xx


----------



## ttcstill

aussiettc said:


> Hi ladies,
> so i think this one is my sticky BFP and i'm so excited. What to you guys think of my HCG levels?
> 
> 8dpo = 14
> 11dpo = 90
> 14dpo = 367
> 18dpo = 2007

Those numbers look great.... Congrats! :happydance:



Lawa said:


> Hey ladies,
> 
> Well My BFP did turn chemical so that is number 7 for me :(
> 
> But on the positive side I have spoken to my professor who is conducting my NK cell trial and I have an appointment to see her next week.
> 
> Normal NK cell levels are around 6% mine came in at 10.5%. Which is very high. They normally give steroids to lover the NK levels on BFP.
> 
> I honestly think my M/C are being caused by implantation issues caused by my NK cells attacking the Fetus. So I am going to beg her to let me start the steroid treatment from OV to BFP or AF to help with implantation!

 So very sorry for your loss! :hugs:



chevelle383 said:


> We are pregnant again after 3 MCs. Wifey tested positive for the clotting disorders. So she is on the lovenox shots to prevent clotting. Oh man...here we go again.

Congrats! and lots and lots of sticky :dust: for you!



JackiePed said:


> Hi There,
> Fist.. I *LOVE* the poem on this thread!! :rofl:
> I wasn't sure whether to laugh or to cry...it was hilarious but all too familiar. :cry:
> I'm new to BnB... m/c'd on Sept 8, ttc again right away.
> Fx'd for me...I test on October 10!

I mc'd on August 25 and I am on CD 11 today looks like I should be O'ing on Monday !!!!! YAY!!!!! I dont care what the doctor said I am already trying.....FX'd I will be testing 10/14


----------



## BizyBee

Hi! Thinking of you all. 

Ttcstill, sorry. I can't believe they'd make such a mistake. :hugs:

Dawny and megg, hope witch turned up properly so you can move on. 

Chevelle, congrats! I am taking lovenox also. 

Sorry lawa. Hope the steroids are the missing piece. 

Aussie, fab news!

Welcome Jackie. Sorry for your loss. 

GL fairy, dazed, and cjsg!


----------



## CJSG1977

Darn!!! Thats what I forgot to add....OPK's!!!! They are a check!!!

PMA is the hardest. Especially with the set backs. BUT!!! I have it this month, in abundance, and enough for you Fairybabe!!!

Here is to us being bump buddies. God that would be awesome!!!!!! :hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

BizyBee said:


> Hi! Thinking of you all.
> 
> Ttcstill, sorry. I can't believe they'd make such a mistake. :hugs:
> 
> Dawny and megg, hope witch turned up properly so you can move on.
> 
> Chevelle, congrats! I am taking lovenox also.
> 
> Sorry lawa. Hope the steroids are the missing piece.
> 
> Aussie, fab news!
> 
> Welcome Jackie. Sorry for your loss.
> 
> GL fairy, dazed, and cjsg!

No witch for me still. Just waiting till Monday to test BFN and then getting my Provera!


----------



## CJSG1977

:hugs: Megg!!!!! I hope your feeling better sweety!!!


----------



## Megg33k

CJSG1977 said:


> :hugs: Megg!!!!! I hope your feeling better sweety!!!

I am! I'm buying stuff... How could I NOT be better? :rofl:


----------



## CJSG1977

Oooohhhh what ya buying???? I LOVE shopping!!! Shoes and handbags all way LOL.


----------



## Tigerlilies

Lawa said:


> Hey ladies,
> 
> Well My BFP did turn chemical so that is number 7 for me :(
> 
> But on the positive side I have spoken to my professor who is conducting my NK cell trial and I have an appointment to see her next week.
> 
> Normal NK cell levels are around 6% mine came in at 10.5%. Which is very high. They normally give steroids to lover the NK levels on BFP.
> 
> I honestly think my M/C are being caused by implantation issues caused by my NK cells attacking the Fetus. So I am going to beg her to let me start the steroid treatment from OV to BFP or AF to help with implantation!

I'm really sorry Lawa! :hugs: I hope this doctor can help you for a successful 9 months! :dust:


----------



## Tigerlilies

Dawny and Meggs, I wish you the best of luck for looking into alternatives and continuing alternatives to get that BFP!

Jackie, welcome, sorry you had to be here.

Chevelle, congratulations! Happy, healthy 9mons!

I finally passed the last clot yesterday, so physically healing, getting there emotionally. Now it's the waiting game, waiting for genetic test results on the fetus, waiting for the first AF......


----------



## sequeena

dietrad said:


> Dawny and Meggs, I wish you the best of luck for looking into alternatives and continuing alternatives to get that BFP!
> 
> Jackie, welcome, sorry you had to be here.
> 
> I finally passed the last clot yesterday, so physically healing, getting there emotionally. Now it's the waiting game, waiting for genetic test results on the fetus, waiting for the fist AF......

:hugs:


----------



## Tigerlilies

Sequeena, so have you been TTC before first AF or did you actually have one already?


----------



## sequeena

dietrad said:


> Sequeena, so have you been TTC before first AF or did you actually have one already?

Well my chemical was just over a week ago. My doctor says it's ok to ttc straight away as my body just reacts like it's having a normal period.

So we shall see what happens this cycle :)


----------



## Tigerlilies

sequeena said:


> Well my chemical was just over a week ago. My doctor says it's ok to ttc straight away as my body just reacts like it's having a normal period.
> 
> So we shall see what happens this cycle :)

Best of luck to you sweetie!


----------



## sequeena

dietrad said:


> sequeena said:
> 
> 
> Well my chemical was just over a week ago. My doctor says it's ok to ttc straight away as my body just reacts like it's having a normal period.
> 
> So we shall see what happens this cycle :)
> 
> Best of luck to you sweetie!Click to expand...

Thank you hun :hugs: Had a random bleed today, think it might be just what's left over? :shrug:

How are you feeling?


----------



## CJSG1977

I'm so sorry dietrad. I hope they get you on the steroids and that it helps!!!!

I genuinely believe my mc's are related to implantation. I am seeing the specialist on the 26th October so I am going to see what she says.

:hugs:


----------



## sequeena

CJ I wonder... if it is connected to implantation maybe your lining isn't thick enough (and maybe that's my problem too!). I think for an egg to implant the lining must be at least 6mm.


----------



## CJSG1977

I totally agree hun!!! Thing is is that progesterone thickens your lining and is it oestrogen needs to be lower???? I'm sure it is. How do they check if the lining is thick enough? All 6 of my mc's have been before 8 weeks...most between 5-7.


----------



## Megg33k

CJSG1977 said:


> Oooohhhh what ya buying???? I LOVE shopping!!! Shoes and handbags all way LOL.

Stuff from BabySteals.com. Pics in my journal! :)



dietrad said:


> Dawny and Meggs, I wish you the best of luck for looking into alternatives and continuing alternatives to get that BFP!
> 
> Jackie, welcome, sorry you had to be here.
> 
> Chevelle, congratulations! Happy, healthy 9mons!
> 
> I finally passed the last clot yesterday, so physically healing, getting there emotionally. Now it's the waiting game, waiting for genetic test results on the fetus, waiting for the first AF......

I'm SO sorry, honey! This is all very, very unfair! :hugs:


----------



## Tigerlilies

Meggs, let me ask you....the first time I MC, the dr was like just wait at least 1 Af, 2 would be better, then this time, the dr (a different dr) said I should wait 'til the New Year.....do you, or anyone else that has an opinion, think it might not be a good idea to try before AF comes again?


----------



## SunShyn2205

sequeena said:


> dietrad said:
> 
> 
> Sequeena, so have you been TTC before first AF or did you actually have one already?
> 
> Well my chemical was just over a week ago. My doctor says it's ok to ttc straight away as my body just reacts like it's having a normal period.
> 
> So we shall see what happens this cycle :)Click to expand...

Hey girls just wanted to give you all a little hope during tough times, I have had 3 early miscarriages and the last was a 5
week chemical, on may 1 I passed a clot and spotted light for a few days and on may 16 I got a reg AF and my dr said I could try straight away if I was up to if, at first I felt
Guitly as I was still upset from my loss but something in my heart said go for it, and now I'm 5 months pregnant! ... I wish u all the best !!


----------



## CJSG1977

I started trying before my first af. As long as you feel up to it. A lot of research says that women are less likely to mc if they try within 6 months of a loss. I never got pregnant but I have just had my 1st af and even more feel ready. I waited 3 months after my 5th mc and wish I hadnt bothered as I never got pregnant till aug just gone. Still a mc... but I will keep trying. I'm 33 and cant keep wasting months not trying. GL hun.


----------



## VGibs

dietrad said:


> Meggs, let me ask you....the first time I MC, the dr was like just wait at least 1 Af, 2 would be better, then this time, the dr (a different dr) said I should wait 'til the New Year.....do you, or anyone else that has an opinion, think it might not be a good idea to try before AF comes again?

Go for it girl...I got pregnant right after and this is the healthiest pregnancy Ive had. But I am not a doctor and have no medical advice. I am just going by what is happening in my body right now. *Im getting kicked pretty bad at this very minute*


----------



## Megg33k

dietrad said:


> Meggs, let me ask you....the first time I MC, the dr was like just wait at least 1 Af, 2 would be better, then this time, the dr (a different dr) said I should wait 'til the New Year.....do you, or anyone else that has an opinion, think it might not be a good idea to try before AF comes again?

They always said I could try right away.


----------



## Fairybabe

Was told wait til first AF showed, but i really got the impression that it was cos the docs were worried about being able to date the next pregnancy, rather than anything else. 

I've seen the research published on the news too about the stats showing if you get preggers within the first six months post m/c there is a higher chance of a healthy pregnancy. Something to do with the remains of the hormones in your system i think. Darn well hope they are right!! Like was said above, i'm 34 now, don't wanna waste months hanging around...

Dietrad, i guess it depends on whether the doc said wait til new year cos of some specific medical reason relating to you, or whether he just wasn't up to date on the latest advice. My Doc said "we used to say wait 3 months to try, but the latest news says not to...so just wait for one af". Maybe give him/her a call and ask what he bases his advice to you on?

Good luck

Fairy xx


----------



## Razcox

We were told we could start right away, they like you to have at least 1 AF to help with dating and nothing more. I had a scan a couple of weeks after my MMC to check everything was ok and the nurse said my body was back to normal and that things do bounce back really quickly. I would say if you feel ready then give it a go. xxx


----------



## Lucy1973

Hey dietrad...:hugs::hugs::hugs:

I was told after both of mine that I could try again right away. I only waited one AF after each to kind of get my head together a little, but it depends how you feel! :hugs:

CJ I know what you mean, I am 37, and decided I couldn't leave months without trying. If I lost 3 God forbid, then I would have to wait for some testing and stuff, but I have my fingers crossed for this one, so far it is different from first two. I am just hitting the time now that I lost the last one, its a bit freaky! Shame pregnancy is going to be a bit stressful at first for us. :hugs:

Sunshyn, I love it when preg ladies come on here and give hope, fantastic you are 20 weeks! Wow I am so wishing for a bump this time! Got a scan Thurday morning, extremely nervous....:wacko:

Good luck all for loads of sticky BFP's this month! 
:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Fairybabe

Congrats Lucy on your BFP and really hope the scan looks good for you and the LO on Thurs. As you say, 3rd time lucky! 
Fairy xx


----------



## Lucy1973

Thanks fairy...hope you get your BFP soon. :hugs:


----------



## dawny690

Spotting stop on the 4th day of it :shrug: dont get it xxxx


----------



## Megg33k

Jeez... I think your cycle took queues from mine! Its crap! I'll be starting Provera today if my clinic ever calls me back!


----------



## dawny690

Im going to give my body til weekend and test again if nothing then I will start my provera too lucky I have it in ready xxxx


----------



## ariesmandy

i had a mc august 9 / 10 ..first loss.. i was 11 and a half weeks and baby passed away at 6 weeks. this is my 2nd cycle ttc and i think i may be pregnant..keeping fingers crossed and i may test tonight.


----------



## Megg33k

Ooh! FX'd Mandy!!! :hugs:

Yeah, they told me they'd call in my Provera at 11:15, Dawn. Went to pick it up at 12:30 and they hadn't even called it in yet! :growlmad:


----------



## ttcstill

Congrats Lucy........ And much :dust: to you all........ I was told to wait 3 months but I didn't. I am trying now after first AF. I am confused though because I went drinking Saturday and so temps are way off for Sunday. Oh well if it is meant to be then it will be.
.


----------



## dawny690

Megg33k said:


> Ooh! FX'd Mandy!!! :hugs:
> 
> Yeah, they told me they'd call in my Provera at 11:15, Dawn. Went to pick it up at 12:30 and they hadn't even called it in yet! :growlmad:

:saywhat: WTF Idiots (them not you) :hugs: have you had a bfn babe or you just taking the provera? xxxx


----------



## Megg33k

dawny690 said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> Ooh! FX'd Mandy!!! :hugs:
> 
> Yeah, they told me they'd call in my Provera at 11:15, Dawn. Went to pick it up at 12:30 and they hadn't even called it in yet! :growlmad:
> 
> :saywhat: WTF Idiots (them not you) :hugs: have you had a bfn babe or you just taking the provera? xxxxClick to expand...

BFN this morning!


----------



## dawny690

:hugs: babe xxxx


----------



## CJSG1977

Lucy you are nearly there hunni!! Scan coming up soon and all will be well. I know its scary with this pregnancy but you WILL keep this one :hugs:

3rd time lucky wasnt the case for me....lets hope its lucky number 7 is!!! I have my appt with the specialist on 26th of this month. Lets hope its so they can monitor my pregnancy. But if not they can continue looking for the reason I mc. I'm scared they will say I cant carry. Would destroy me. I havent heard of many women losing as many as me....although I know they are out there. Just dont know if I can keep losing.

I wont waste months in between though thats for sure. Tried straight away and just had the 1st af which was EVIL!!!! But I'm CD11....OV soon :dance:

Megg I hope they've sorted the provera out.....


----------



## Megg33k

They freaking haven't sorted anything! 5 HOURS! :hissy: Just called to harass them!


----------



## Lucy1973

CJ, I do know of one woman at work who had 6 MC's in a row, and then number 7 was lucky. I hope you are lucky number 7!!! :hugs:

Megg :hugs::hugs:


----------



## CJSG1977

I hope your right Lucy, that would mean everything to me.


----------



## Lucy1973

Just think how much more we will appreciate our children when we finally get them......:hugs::hugs::hugs::dust::dust::dust: Really hope for you there are no more losses


----------



## Megg33k

Sorted... and now I have TWO prescriptions! :dohh:


----------



## BizyBee

Mandy, FX! Sorry for your recent loss.

Megg, glad it's all sorted.

Dawny, hope you can move on soon.

CJ, praying you are lucky #7. Catch that egg in a few days girl!


----------



## chevelle383

Agh...we had 1 of our losses at 5 weeks, and the other 2 at 6+1 which will be theiis saturday, so its going to bee a looooong week. Glad to see evryone was sticky ove rthe weekend.


----------



## CJSG1977

You'll be fine hun!!! LOTS of PMA!!!! :hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

Its working, CJ! :yipee: I love seeing it there! Glad you like it!

Everything crossed for you, Chevelle! :hugs:


----------



## Tigerlilies

Lucy, when is your first scan?

Meggs, what is the provera suppose to help do?

Good luck to all others!!!

DH and I are just going to go for it! We did what the dr's suggested last time, and that certainly didn't work out. Doesn't mean we'll actually get lucky the first time, and if we do, it seems to be a huge crap shoot anyways. 
Question though....I passed what I thought was the last clot on Saturday, but still cramping today. This didn't happen last time. Has anyone else experienced cramping days after the majority of the tissue passing?


----------



## VGibs

dietrad said:


> Lucy, when is your first scan?
> 
> Meggs, what is the provera suppose to help do?
> 
> Good luck to all others!!!
> 
> DH and I are just going to go for it! We did what the dr's suggested last time, and that certainly didn't work out. Doesn't mean we'll actually get lucky the first time, and if we do, it seems to be a huge crap shoot anyways.
> Question though....I passed what I thought was the last clot on Saturday, but still cramping today. This didn't happen last time. Has anyone else experienced cramping days after the majority of the tissue passing?

I cramped on and off for almost two weeks. My uterus was so sore from all the cramping that I KNEW the day I ov'ed because it was a different area all together.


----------



## CJSG1977

Yeah hun the cramping is pretty normal, and for me I had terrible low back pain for a long time after too. I'm not sure if thats cause my uterus is tilted backwards...they say back pain is normal with that. But its certainly A LOT worse with the mc's.

I hope you are ready to get back at it very soon hun!


----------



## CJSG1977

I LOVE it Megg!!!! Its nicer seeing that than a one liner underneath. I feel the banner does it all justice, the trying, the losing and the hoping - with the man I love more than anything!!!!

THANK YOU!!! :hugs:


----------



## Lucy1973

CJ your banner is just beautiful, how did you do it? :flower:

Dietrad, I had cramping for days after in my 2nd MC, I didn't think it would ever stop. Hope it stops soon for you and you can begin to heal and think about trying again. :hugs:
I have my first scan on Thursday morning at about 8 weeks, me and OH can't wait for that milestone to be over......:wacko:

Chevelle hoping you and OH can get through this week and celebrate a further milestone! :thumbup:

Bizy, how are things? :thumbup:

Megg I think I will have to visit your journal and find out all the details of what happens next with you. :hugs:


----------



## SammieGrace

Megg33k said:


> Sure, Sammie! :hugs: Sorry for your loss, honey! Great support in here! And a gorgeous avatar!

Thanks Meg! :) my avatar is actually an awesome quilt that someone made to depict Robert Frost's poem Fire and Ice, which I really like.

I am glad to have the support, I miss my baby Samantha most days, who would have been 10 months by now :cry: 

Hoping for a :bfp: by what would have been her first bday...


----------



## sequeena

Taking a break, see my journal for details.


----------



## Megg33k

dietrad said:


> Lucy, when is your first scan?
> 
> Meggs, what is the provera suppose to help do?
> 
> Good luck to all others!!!
> 
> DH and I are just going to go for it! We did what the dr's suggested last time, and that certainly didn't work out. Doesn't mean we'll actually get lucky the first time, and if we do, it seems to be a huge crap shoot anyways.
> Question though....I passed what I thought was the last clot on Saturday, but still cramping today. This didn't happen last time. Has anyone else experienced cramping days after the majority of the tissue passing?

Provera should bring AF... I don't think I ovulated when they think I should have, so she hasn't shown yet. But I have to get a new cycle started in order to get in on the Nov 1 IVF cycle. No time to wait and see if she shows on her own!



CJSG1977 said:


> I LOVE it Megg!!!! Its nicer seeing that than a one liner underneath. I feel the banner does it all justice, the trying, the losing and the hoping - with the man I love more than anything!!!!
> 
> THANK YOU!!! :hugs:

You're welcome! I'm just happy that you're happy! :hugs:



Lucy1973 said:


> *CJ your banner is just beautiful, how did you do it?* :flower:
> 
> Dietrad, I had cramping for days after in my 2nd MC, I didn't think it would ever stop. Hope it stops soon for you and you can begin to heal and think about trying again. :hugs:
> I have my first scan on Thursday morning at about 8 weeks, me and OH can't wait for that milestone to be over......:wacko:
> 
> Chevelle hoping you and OH can get through this week and celebrate a further milestone! :thumbup:
> 
> Bizy, how are things? :thumbup:
> 
> Megg I think I will have to visit your journal and find out all the details of what happens next with you. :hugs:

I made it, would you like one? I'm trying to kill time this month to make it go quicker, so I'm happy to do it!


----------



## chevelle383

Wifey is poking a little fun ay the fact I get all the lingo that she doesnt.....I say someone has got to do it. Im more of the researcher type ya know!?!?!

Sammie that quilt is freakin awesome!


----------



## Megg33k

It is a really awesome quilt, Sammie! :thumbup:


----------



## chevelle383

Oh...I was going to tell you guys (ladies actually) wifey and I went to lunch with her grandmother and aunt. While at lunch we had to hear her aunt bring up about how maybe our MC was a "blessing" because we need to wait untill our lives are more "stable" WTF is wrong with people? What she is talking about is that we recently tried moving back to AZ from WA, but the house wont sell, so we are going back to WA. Of course shes saying all this in front of my pregnant wife, I tried just responding with the "If you wait till your ready, you'll never have one routine" But she wouldnt give it up. So I tried "we were very stable 2 years ago, but if we had a baby then we would just have a toddler during these "unstable" times. she still wouldnt give up so I had to ignore her while wifeys eyes teared up. Just wanted to slap her and say you are so stupid! AGHHH!


----------



## Megg33k

chevelle383 said:


> Oh...I was going to tell you guys (ladies actually) wifey and I went to lunch with her grandmother and aunt. While at lunch we had to hear her aunt bring up about how maybe our MC was a "blessing" because we need to wait untill our lives are more "stable" WTF is wrong with people? What she is talking about is that we recently tried moving back to AZ from WA, but the house wont sell, so we are going back to WA. Of course shes saying all this in front of my pregnant wife, I tried just responding with the "If you wait till your ready, you'll never have one routine" But she wouldnt give it up. So I tried "we were very stable 2 years ago, but if we had a baby then we would just have a toddler during these "unstable" times. she still wouldnt give up so I had to ignore her while wifeys eyes teared up. Just wanted to slap her and say you are so stupid! AGHHH!

Oh no! That's NEVER something to tell someone! I'm disgusted that anyone would suggest that a MC could be a blessing! :hugs: to you and your wife! :(


----------



## Lucy1973

So sorry Chevelle, people can be so insensitive and stupid! It is just baffling! It's unbelievable! It's not for the best, it's a horrible horrible thing to have to go through, that taints your next pregnancy and prevents you enjoying the experience like every other couple.....grrr I get so cross! :hugs: I wish people who haven't been through it would try and use their brains and show a bit of empathy! :hugs:

Megg, wow you made that banner? How did you? I would love one.....what do I need to tell you? :flower:

I love that quilt too Sammie! :thumbup:


----------



## dawny690

Megg your so talented xxxx


----------



## Megg33k

Lucy1973 said:


> So sorry Chevelle, people can be so insensitive and stupid! It is just baffling! It's unbelievable! It's not for the best, it's a horrible horrible thing to have to go through, that taints your next pregnancy and prevents you enjoying the experience like every other couple.....grrr I get so cross! :hugs: I wish people who haven't been through it would try and use their brains and show a bit of empathy! :hugs:
> 
> Megg, wow you made that banner? How did you? I would love one.....what do I need to tell you? :flower:
> 
> I love that quilt too Sammie! :thumbup:

Thank you! (You too, Dawn!) I found the image that seemed to fit the theme and colors she wanted, then I just put it together in photoshop. All I need to know is what colors you like, what you might want it to say, etc. I can do whatever you like!


----------



## Tigerlilies

Chevelle, so sorry about you and your wife going thru that. Ppl who haven't MC really just don't understand. My own sister doesn't even get it.
CJ, that is a beautiful banner! Well done Meggs! 
Lucy, good luck Hon on Thursday!
Dawny, hope you're doing okay.
Sequeena, I'm sorry you had to delay things, I hope you feel better soon!
Meggs, good luck with the provara, I hope it works!


----------



## Megg33k

Well, the Provera does tend to work... but my temp just spiked yesterday. I think its possible that I didn't even ovulate when I was supposed to for the IUI! :(


----------



## Tigerlilies

Man, that really sucks! What is going on with your body!?!?


----------



## Megg33k

Nothing good, apparently!


----------



## Lucy1973

Megg, I hope the provera quickly sorts you out in time for the IVF! I can't wait to follow your story when that starts! :hugs:

I would love a banner, but something tells me not to mention my current pregnancy just yet. Maybe I will wait until Thursday, get the scan done. I am still being super cautious....can't wait until hopefully things feel alot safer. 
:dust:

How is CJ today? And Dietrad..how are you coping? It's good to see you back on here. :hugs:

Chevelle, how is the week going for you and wifey....?:flower:


----------



## Megg33k

Okay, honey! I totally get wanting to wait! :hugs: If you decide you want one, just let me know when and what you want it to say! :thumbup:


----------



## dawny690

Could you make me one please Megg babe with wording like TTC on the crazy train with 4 Angels playing above or something simular please thanks xxxx


----------



## Megg33k

Sure, Dawn! :hugs: Any sort of pic or colors you want?


----------



## Lucy1973

Thanks Megg, hopefully I can ask you to make one for me Thursday...:hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

Indeed! :hugs: I'm sure you will!


----------



## Amos2009

Popping my head in...had my hysteroscopy yesterday. No new news- what a shocker. Sis- that is a beautiful banner you made. You have such talent. 
Lucy- my thoughts and prayers will be with you Thursday. I hope you get to see a beautiful little heartbeat.


----------



## Lucy1973

Thanks Amos. It's good to see you on here. :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

Thanks, Sis! Glad to see you here, even if only briefly! :hugs:


----------



## SammieGrace

Thanks for the comments all, glad to see that others appreciate the beauty of that quilt, maybe someday I will be able to make something like that. 

I second everyone else saying that it is awful for someone to say that a miscarriage is a "blessing". Just makes me want to turn to that person and say "really, you REALLY just said that? What were you _thinking_??" grrr...
those types of comments never help and I believe are usually said by people who: 
A. don't know what to say
B. have not really thought through what they are saying at all

@Meg: Love the banner, very sweet! :) Hope that your cycle gets back to normal with the IVF in the process now. 

AFM I am hoping and praying that this super loooong cycle results in something good, but I have doubts since I have not had a "real" AF since the implant removal. FX'ed though

:dust: to all you girls! + guy! lol


----------



## dawny690

You chose a picture for me Megg I love surprises Xxxx


----------



## CJSG1977

Hi Amos Hunni, I hope your ok.

Megg is AWESOME at the banners!

SammieGrace, I hope it means something good for you too! :hugs:

AFM....CD12 and ov in a couple of days :dance: :happydance: :dance: :happydance: Not that I'm excited...just have a good feeling is all. :dust:


----------



## svetayasofiya

Just popping in to say hi girls!! (and boy) LOVE that there is a dad to be on this thread! 

Hope everyone is doing good. Lucy good luck Thursday! I second what Amos said and hope you get to hear a strong heartbeat!! xoxo

Sequeena- I'll have to check out your journal... I hope you are doing well.

Megg- only 26 short days until Nov. 01st!!!!

dietrad- how are you doing hun? :hugs:

CJ- hope you guys are going to BD tonight, lol CD12!!! :)

I need to update my journal. Admittedly, I have been having a really tough time. I need to find some happiness and it just seems so far away these days. Three months later you'd think I'd be over it already.


----------



## BizyBee

I am doing well. Thanks for asking. I am further along than I've ever been and feeling quite hopeful it'll all work out. I go back on Friday, so praying Bee is doing well! How are you?


Lucy1973 said:


> CJ your banner is just beautiful, how did you do it? :flower:
> 
> Dietrad, I had cramping for days after in my 2nd MC, I didn't think it would ever stop. Hope it stops soon for you and you can begin to heal and think about trying again. :hugs:
> I have my first scan on Thursday morning at about 8 weeks, me and OH can't wait for that milestone to be over......:wacko:
> 
> Chevelle hoping you and OH can get through this week and celebrate a further milestone! :thumbup:
> 
> Bizy, how are things? :thumbup:
> 
> Megg I think I will have to visit your journal and find out all the details of what happens next with you. :hugs:


----------



## aussiettc

Hi ladies 
i'm in SA at my mums house so not much chance to access the net. Everyone is out at the moment so enough time for a quick hello.
Hope everyone is feeling well.
I'm counting down the days untill i'm back home and go to the doctors to try and organise a scan. Fxed this time i get to see and hear a heartbeat.

LOVe to all


----------



## Lucy1973

Sveta please don't beat yourself up, 3 months isn't that long when you've had a loss, you need time to heal...:hugs::hugs::hugs:

Aussie really hope you get a good scan this time round, its a real milestone isn't it. :flower:

Bizy, so glad things are all still good, have you got a scan Friday? :thumbup:
I am praying everything is ok Thursday, feeling really sick so that takes my mind off it! :sleep:


----------



## tryforbaby2

svetayasofiya said:


> Just popping in to say hi girls!! (and boy) LOVE that there is a dad to be on this thread!
> 
> Hope everyone is doing good. Lucy good luck Thursday! I second what Amos said and hope you get to hear a strong heartbeat!! xoxo
> 
> Sequeena- I'll have to check out your journal... I hope you are doing well.
> 
> Megg- only 26 short days until Nov. 01st!!!!
> 
> dietrad- how are you doing hun? :hugs:
> 
> CJ- hope you guys are going to BD tonight, lol CD12!!! :)
> 
> I need to update my journal. Admittedly, I have been having a really tough time. I need to find some happiness and it just seems so far away these days. Three months later you'd think I'd be over it already.


:hugs::hugs: 3 months isnt a long enough time to heal. Do we ever heal from loss of a child? I get in a mood at least twice a month. Generally a week before my period is due and then the day or so after she comes. I am a mess then. :hugs:


----------



## BizyBee

Lucy, yes. My scan is Friday morning. Good luck. I'll be thinking of you. 

My thoughts are always with you girls (and guy). You are always so supportive and it's wonderful to be part of such an encouraging thread. I am praying everyone has sticky beans really soon.


----------



## chevelle383

Ah jeez. Everyone so worried all the time in this "club". All doom and gloom. I hate it. At least we can all relate. I must admit we feel all kinds of negitive emotions when we see everyone around us enjoying thier pregnancies, or even worse contemplate abortion, or fly through several pergnancies with no real dad, job, or interest in parenting. Sour grapes I know...

I hate to say it, but Im getting used to it. Almost cold about pregnancy. If wifey starts to bleed, In my head I will just say "yup". All your guys (ladies) stories are so tough, but so are you all. People always peg women as the emotional ones, but I personally think you guys go through alot more heaart taxing situations than men. Stay tough ladies.
And thanks for letting a guy hang out to!


----------



## Fairybabe

Hey Sveta, 3 months is no time at all in grief terms. Especially when you add the shock factor in. I think miscarriage must be one fo the biggest hidden griefs out there. So be super kind to yourself. Yeah, society expects us just to cry for a day or two and then jump around smiling as if all is well. Well, that's society having a problem dealing with our emotions, not us having a problem in having them. 

Rant over!!! 

Cd12 here....come on eggy!! Get a move on! CJ! I have a good feeling about October too! 

Yay!

Good luck to those ladies having scans in the next few days. Rooting for all to be well!

Fairy xx


----------



## Megg33k

chevelle383 said:


> Ah jeez. Everyone so worried all the time in this "club". All doom and gloom. I hate it. At least we can all relate. I must admit we feel all kinds of negitive emotions when we see everyone around us enjoying thier pregnancies, or even worse contemplate abortion, or fly through several pergnancies with no real dad, job, or interest in parenting. Sour grapes I know...
> 
> I hate to say it, but Im getting used to it. Almost cold about pregnancy. If wifey starts to bleed, In my head I will just say "yup". All your guys (ladies) stories are so tough, but so are you all. People always peg women as the emotional ones, but I personally think you guys go through alot more heaart taxing situations than men. Stay tough ladies.
> And thanks for letting a guy hang out to!

I just wanted to say that its really nice to have a man with us! My husband in a member and reads certain threads but he rarely participates in discussion. And, its just super refreshing to see a husband/father-to-be get involved like you are! :thumbup:


----------



## Tulip

^^ What Meg said. Welcome to the gang, daddy-o! x


----------



## CJSG1977

CD13 for me today!!! I cant believe it. A really strange thing happened yesterday... I have several sets of tarot cards and one pack got split in the move in January, so I keep finding them everywhere! Not read them for well over a year. Well I was in the bathroom and I could see one in my bathroom drawer set (plastic drawers). So...they must have been there since the move and I am in the drawers all the time and never seen it. I took it out and its the Ace of Cups....which means birth, pregnancy!!!!! Dont wanna look too much into it but how weird!

And you Fairbabe! I hope SMEP is in action this week!!! :haha: I've not had a positive OPK yet, so I'm hoping ov will be by friday....its cutting fine though cause the surge is usually 24-48 hours prior to it.

GL with the scan Bizy!!!!!!! :happydance:

And I agree....in the last 5 days I have been happy....since the miscarriage I havent had ONE good day I dont think. Poor Chris really had the brunt this time. Argued twice a week without fail and just didnt feel good in myself at all. So its taken me 6 weeks to feel a bit normal. I still think about it all the time and I am still really snappy, but things seem on the up. I hate that we seem socially to not be allowed to grieve for as long as we damn well need too!!! I hope that society will get its head out of its ass one day and understand the impact that miscarriages have not just physically but mentally too.

:hugs: Sveta!!!!! Take all the time you need darlin....just try do something everyday that you know will make you smile...in time they will fill you up with happiness, even though you will know the sorrow is still there. Your angel wouldnt want this for you.

Hi Chevelle!


----------



## Megg33k

dawny690 said:


> Could you make me one please Megg babe with wording like TTC on the crazy train with 4 Angels playing above or something simular please thanks xxxx

How's this?

https://farm5.static.flickr.com/4110/5056373065_44b5941d6f_m.jpg
Code (no *'s): [*IMG]https://farm5.static.flickr.com/4110/5056373065_44b5941d6f_m.jpg[*/IMG]


----------



## Razcox

LOL meg the banner queen!


----------



## Megg33k

Razcox said:


> LOL meg the banner queen!

I know! I know! LOL But, I really do enjoy making them! It gets easier each time too! :haha:


----------



## Razcox

Megg33k said:


> Razcox said:
> 
> 
> LOL meg the banner queen!
> 
> I know! I know! LOL But, I really do enjoy making them! It gets easier each time too! :haha:Click to expand...

I do like the one you did on the other thread . . . I like the feel of it and the curly tree!


----------



## Megg33k

Razcox said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Razcox said:
> 
> 
> LOL meg the banner queen!
> 
> I know! I know! LOL But, I really do enjoy making them! It gets easier each time too! :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> I do like the one you did on the other thread . . . I like the feel of it and the curly tree!Click to expand...

I rather enjoy the curly tree too! LOL Thank you! :)


----------



## ttcstill

My chart look all messed up and I have been sick since saturday, I guess that means I am out his month since I should have O'd mon or tues. Oh well!


----------



## CJSG1977

Why would that make you out hun???


----------



## ttcstill

havent DTD since Friday and I should have ovulated on mon or tues...... but according to my crazy ass chart I havent.... IDK it just seems pointless to even try to get my hopes up..... not even sure if I have ovulated and not sure that DTD now would be anything but fun!


----------



## Amos2009

Sis- can you make me a banner? I am in serious need of something to lift my spirits. I love the color crimson or red, elephants and my 6 angels. Now- I know that is not very helpful info so just make me something perty please? You know my story and I am not picky :)


----------



## Megg33k

Amos2009 said:


> Sis- can you make me a banner? I am in serious need of something to lift my spirits. I love the color crimson or red, elephants and my 6 angels. Now- I know that is not very helpful info so just make me something perty please? You know my story and I am not picky :)

Of course I can, Sis! I'm honored to! Give me just a tick! I think I can put something together for you without much delay at all!!! :hugs:


----------



## Razcox

ttcstill said:


> havent DTD since Friday and I should have ovulated on mon or tues...... but according to my crazy ass chart I havent.... IDK it just seems pointless to even try to get my hopes up..... not even sure if I have ovulated and not sure that DTD now would be anything but fun!

Had a look at your chart and it is a bit confusing! I would say you OVed the day before it says though as there was a shift up?


----------



## ttcstill

Amos- I was going to ask how you are but I already know the answer to that..... so....... :hugs: 

Meggs- I thought maybe I hadnt o'd at all cause I always O on say 13 or 14 but I got drunk that Saturday and have been sick now for a week so I am confused!


----------



## Megg33k

Very confusing, ttcstill! :( I wish I had an answer for you!


----------



## Dazed

ttcstill - I don't personally temp, but I have read that drinking can throw your temps off.

Sorry I can't truely help, but wanted to give you a little glimmer of hope!


----------



## Megg33k

Drinking makes them HIGHER...


----------



## Dazed

And thats why you don't take the advise of someone who doesn't know what they are talking about :haha:


----------



## Megg33k

:rofl: Dazed! :hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

Amos2009 said:


> Sis- can you make me a banner? I am in serious need of something to lift my spirits. I love the color crimson or red, elephants and my 6 angels. Now- I know that is not very helpful info so just make me something perty please? You know my story and I am not picky :)

This? 

https://farm5.static.flickr.com/4124/5058248102_571f6b5121.jpg

Code (no *'s): [*IMG]https://farm5.static.flickr.com/4124/5058248102_571f6b5121.jpg[*/IMG]


----------



## Amos2009

Awww Sis. That made me cry! It's PERFECT for me- I knew you could do it just right. 
Question- I know my old eyes are terrible, but would it be easier to read if it were white letters or is that even possible?


----------



## Megg33k

Amos2009 said:


> Awww Sis. That made me cry! It's PERFECT for me- I knew you could do it just right.
> Question- I know my old eyes are terrible, but would it be easier to read if it were white letters or is that even possible?

Maybe! Of course it's possible! Lemme go try it! :) 

Whichever you like best! :thumbup:

https://farm5.static.flickr.com/4152/5058281240_2394834c4a.jpg
Code (no *'s): [*IMG]https://farm5.static.flickr.com/4152/5058281240_2394834c4a.jpg[*/IMG]


----------



## Lucy1973

That banner is awesome Megg! I am hoping I can ask you to make me a banner tomorrow! :wacko::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

Lucy1973 said:


> That banner is awesome Megg! I am hoping I can ask you to make me a banner tomorrow! :wacko::hugs::hugs:

Thank you! I hope so too! :hugs:


----------



## CJSG1977

That banner is FABTASTIC!!! Wanted to use that word earlier but it wasnt the right moment lol, but I made a typo so its been on my mind :haha: Suits beautifully Megg. Lovely Amos :hugs:

ttcstill....your chart is strange, alcohol will make it higher! You should discard ones like that that will damage the view of your chart. Temp shifts dont need to be massive.... I would be inclined to think you OV between CD11 and CD13. It can take 48 hours for the temp rise after OV so hopefully it will go up tomorrow. FX's for you.

I'm having fun with the OPK's....my surge is defo on the way up...reckon ov will be bang on tomoz or friday. I'm also having lots of fun with the DH :haha: It doesnt feel like trying this month...just perfect!


----------



## Tigerlilies

Whenever you have some time, the article is a little lengthy but I found some stuff that I thought was interesting.
https://www.squidoo.com/getting-pregnant-after-miscarriage

This guy says it's actually not good to have sex every day around OV, just every other day.
https://drbenkim.com/increase-your-chances-getting-pregnant.htm


----------



## BizyBee

Sending love and hugs. :hugs: xx


----------



## chevelle383

Awww. thanks MEGG and Tulip. Glad I can offer what I can. 

Its amazing what Ive learned on these threads and else where on the internet. I love to see the look the ob/gyns give when I start talking about protien c and how it affects blood clotting and stuff like that. I really think they dont like it. It allows you to question their thinking when you know a little about what they are saying.

And yes every other day for sure. Since we Quit trying on specific days and just went every other day. We have gone 4 for 4. Yup...100% pregnacy ratio. We used to try around day 14 but turns out day 19 seems to work out best for us. Now i just think back and wonder how I managed not to get girls preggo in high school?!?!? I will never tell my kids this but...aparently the pull out method works great.lol. 
TMI???


----------



## Razcox

Morning all! Very cold and dark here today, my cosy cosy bed had never felt better. Still i had to get out of it and come to work BOO!

CD13 here and got a peak on the CBFM, bit confusing as not had a high yet but there you go. BDed last night and will hopefuly do so the next few days to. Also started my very own journal :)


----------



## Megg33k

chevelle383 said:


> Awww. thanks MEGG and Tulip. Glad I can offer what I can.
> 
> Its amazing what Ive learned on these threads and else where on the internet. I love to see the look the ob/gyns give when I start talking about protien c and how it affects blood clotting and stuff like that. I really think they dont like it. It allows you to question their thinking when you know a little about what they are saying.
> 
> And yes every other day for sure. Since we Quit trying on specific days and just went every other day. We have gone 4 for 4. Yup...100% pregnacy ratio. We used to try around day 14 but turns out day 19 seems to work out best for us. Now i just think back and wonder how I managed not to get girls preggo in high school?!?!? I will never tell my kids this but...aparently the pull out method works great.lol.
> TMI???

:rofl: No such thing as TMI... even if you do have a Y chromosome! :thumbup:


----------



## selina3127

hi girls how are you all? i've now been referred to hospital to have a coloscopy so hopin i will get some answers just got to wait for the appointment now grrrrrr !!! xxxx


----------



## Megg33k

I've been told the colonoscopy isn't so bad! :hugs:


----------



## Lucy1973

Hi, just wanted to update. Had my scan, saw a lively little blob with a heart beat, and they put me 3 days further on than I thought. Very relieved right now.:happydance: 

Megg please can you make me a banner? Something with a picture of a dark haired angel/cherub would be lovely, saying something like 'expecting with love of my life after 2 angels, always loved' I am not so good with words. I like greens and dark reds and golds? Thank you so much. 
:hugs:


----------



## Fairybabe

Oh Lucy that is such fantastic news!!!
You and DH must be sooo relieved. 
Tell me, have you done anything at all diff this time around that you think has helped?
So do you get another pic at 12 weeks?
Very excited for you!
Fairyxx


----------



## Lucy1973

Thanks Fairy. I did take some Maca root during the follicular part of this cycle, but I don't know if it can have an effect that quick....maybe my first two were just bad luck? Didn't do anything else different. I didn't get pic, but should have 12 weeks scan in 3 and a half weeks and will get pic then.....still feel nervous but I expect it takes a bit longer to feel secure after losses. :wacko::flower: Very relieved though. 
:hugs::dust::dust:

Wow I hope all the girls on here get their sticky beans really soon. Can't wait for some more BFPs!!! :happydance:


----------



## Megg33k

Lucy1973 said:


> Hi, just wanted to update. Had my scan, saw a lively little blob with a heart beat, and they put me 3 days further on than I thought. Very relieved right now.:happydance:
> 
> Megg please can you make me a banner? Something with a picture of a dark haired angel/cherub would be lovely, saying something like 'expecting with love of my life after 2 angels, always loved' I am not so good with words. I like greens and dark reds and golds? Thank you so much.
> :hugs:

First of all, that's FANTASTIC!!! :yipee:

Second of all, of course I will!!! :hugs:


----------



## Lucy1973

Thanks Megg, you are so sweet. :hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

Lucy1973 said:


> Thanks Megg, you are so sweet. :hugs:

Aww! :hugs: You're welcome!

Something like this? Let me know what (if anything) you'd like changed!

https://farm5.static.flickr.com/4153/5059766228_a3d53078ae_m.jpg
Code (no *'s): [*IMG]https://farm5.static.flickr.com/4153/5059766228_a3d53078ae_m.jpg[*/IMG]


----------



## Razcox

:happydance: So pleased for you Lucy thats great news :happydance:


----------



## Lucy1973

Hi Megg, its totally lovely, except is it possible to get a more baby like angel pic? 

Everything else is perfect though! Thankyou. :hugs:

Thanks Razcox :flower:


----------



## Megg33k

Lucy1973 said:


> Hi Megg, its totally lovely, except is it possible to get a more baby like angel pic?
> 
> Everything else is perfect though! Thankyou. :hugs:
> 
> Thanks Razcox :flower:

Sure! I'll see what I can find! :)


----------



## Lucy1973

The one on CJ's banner was cute, anything like that would be lovely....thankyou. :hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

Lucy1973 said:


> The one on CJ's banner was cute, anything like that would be lovely....thankyou. :hugs:

Oh! Yeah, I could work that out! It'll be a bit later today! I'm headed out the door now! But, in the next several hours for sure! :hugs:


----------



## Lucy1973

Thanks Megg :flower::hugs:


----------



## ttcstill

Dazed you crack me up! 

Megg- my temp spike was the day after I had been drinking and the previous drop appears to be when I got sick.... My temps rose this morning so maybe I o'd yesterday which would put me back in for this month since I felt better last night and was able to get som :BD: in


----------



## impatient1

Fab news Lucy!


----------



## ttcstill

Congrats Lucy I am so happy for you right now I could break dance lol!


----------



## CJSG1977

Lucy thats wonderful!!! I bet you cant wait for the next scan. And 3 days closer to due date... well well. :dance:

Chevelle...never TMI hun!

ttcstill....I did say yesterday that your temp should hopefully go up today!!! :happydance:

If you want to use the pic you used for mine Megg I dont mind. Sharings caring! And you did make it after all. I LOVE that pic.

AFM... OV DAY!!!!!! :dance: :happydance: :dance: :happydance:

And I am still in the best mood. I still think it must be the vitamins I am taking.

Loved the articles too....very interesting reading.


----------



## Amos2009

LUCY- :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::dance::dance::dance::dance::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee:


----------



## Lucy1973

Thanks Amos :hugs::hugs::hugs:

I hope I get to see you with your sticky bean soon! :flower::hugs:


----------



## Tigerlilies

So happy for you Lucy! I pray for continued happy, healthy baby news!

Looks like I'm going to OV in a couple of days which really stinks, I was hoping it wasn't going to happen until next week. There's no way I can physically dtd this soon......:sad1:


----------



## dawny690

:yipee: Lucy so glad all is well xxxx


----------



## chevelle383

awesome news lucy! SOOO Happy for you guys. We are passing on the scan until next week I think. Wifey O's around day 19 anyway, so in all realtity a 6 week scan would probably be more like a 5+3 scan and not see much, then we would worry like crazy...


----------



## Lucy1973

Oh I hope you will get a great scan next week Chevelle! Thanks, its just these milestones we have to get through.....:hugs: Hope all goes well for you! 

Sorry Dietrad....its good that things are getting back to normal fast though? You will be able to try again soon. :hugs:


----------



## svetayasofiya

Ok, how's this for TMI with a guy on the board now too! I am having some crazy CM. I am CD17 today and think I might just be ovulating now. Who knows. All I know is I have been having to wear a panty liner since Saturday and today it's like egg whites. Anyone have an answer for me??? I had ovulation type cramping a couple days ago.
Watch- I'll get pregnant this cycle because we decided not to try. We've only had sex three times since Saturday (every other day)... according to that article that's what you are supposed to do yikes! I'd be happy, I would... I just want to give away my baby dust this month.
I guess next cycle I will have to start using OPK's or something.

Chevelle- you crack me up. Hope I didn't scare you away with my gross post.

Lucy- OMIGOD dude I am so excited for you!!!!!! What an amazing feeling to hear that heartbeat! :hugs:

Big hugs and hellos to all the ladies (and gents) out there. I am feeling much better today.


----------



## padbrat

Hi all!

It is I... the MIA girl!! So sorry guys.. had the house move and no intenet for FOREVER!! and now have a new job to keep me busy! LOL

Sooo lovely to have a guy on here!! Welcome!

And so great to see my Sassy Golden Whiner on too - hey chickadee how are ya?

Meggy Moos... love the banner!! Can I have one too pretty please?.... PPPUUURLLLLLLEESSSEEEEEEEEEE!!!!

Bizy... so chuffed you are going so well.... am finger crossing like mad you have a wonderful scan tomorrow!!

Well, nowt much to report... went to a new docs and had a whinge about my RMC consultant so am now gonna be referred to an Obs in another hospital.... waiting waiting waiting for the appt...

am back on CB monitor... day 17 and have 3 days of Highs and nowt else... prior to M/C I tended to peak about day 18-19... so maybe body is back on track...hope so! Will let ya know if I get a peak or not....

Bets anyone?? LOL


----------



## padbrat

Though have realised that technically I have already nicked a Meggy Moo banner.....my ickle fairy is one of yours xxx


----------



## dawny690

Megg thanks for the banner its great :D

Here is my new bundle of fun:

https://i252.photobucket.com/albums/hh34/dawny690/Pets/Melody2.jpg

And from just now:

https://i252.photobucket.com/albums/hh34/dawny690/Pets/Melodysleeping.jpg

She is 8wks old saturday and called her Melody :D xxxx


----------



## impatient1

Megg, the banners you are making are beautiful!

Awww your kitten is so cute dawny!


----------



## dawny690

Thanks impatient and happy 21wks xxxx


----------



## impatient1

dawny690 said:


> Thanks impatient and happy 21wks xxxx

Thank you.


----------



## Lucy1973

Good luck tomorrow Bizy! Let us know right away! :hugs:


----------



## dawny690

Good Luck Jen :hugs: xxxx


----------



## Fairybabe

Aw Dawny! Cute kitty!

Good luck tomorrow Bizzy.

CD13 here, totally non-existant stripe on the opk...sooo hope i ov mid cycle and don't have to wait! Enjoying SMEP though!

Fairy xx


----------



## Megg33k

Lucy - I haven't forgotten you... I only just got home! As soon as I catch up, I'll go off to find a baby/child angel instead of just an angel! :thumbup:



padbrat said:


> Hi all!
> 
> It is I... the MIA girl!! So sorry guys.. had the house move and no intenet for FOREVER!! and now have a new job to keep me busy! LOL
> 
> Sooo lovely to have a guy on here!! Welcome!
> 
> And so great to see my Sassy Golden Whiner on too - hey chickadee how are ya?
> 
> Meggy Moos... love the banner!! Can I have one too pretty please?.... PPPUUURLLLLLLEESSSEEEEEEEEEE!!!!
> 
> Bizy... so chuffed you are going so well.... am finger crossing like mad you have a wonderful scan tomorrow!!
> 
> Well, nowt much to report... went to a new docs and had a whinge about my RMC consultant so am now gonna be referred to an Obs in another hospital.... waiting waiting waiting for the appt...
> 
> am back on CB monitor... day 17 and have 3 days of Highs and nowt else... prior to M/C I tended to peak about day 18-19... so maybe body is back on track...hope so! Will let ya know if I get a peak or not....
> 
> Bets anyone?? LOL

Of course you can, my dear! What can I interest you in? Theme? Color? Wording? Help me out a little! LOL



padbrat said:


> Though have realised that technically I have already nicked a Meggy Moo banner.....my ickle fairy is one of yours xxx

She IS mine! One of my fav creations to date! I love that you carry her in your siggy!



dawny690 said:


> Megg thanks for the banner its great :D
> 
> Here is my new bundle of fun:
> 
> https://i252.photobucket.com/albums/hh34/dawny690/Pets/Melody2.jpg
> 
> And from just now:
> 
> https://i252.photobucket.com/albums/hh34/dawny690/Pets/Melodysleeping.jpg
> 
> She is 8wks old saturday and called her Melody :D xxxx

You're welcome, honey! :hugs:

She's adorable! :cloud9:


----------



## Lucy1973

Thanks Megg, you are so sweet! :hugs:

Yes I am up at 5am....love insomnia! :wacko:

Dawny that little kittie is so cute! :flower:


----------



## Razcox

Morning all!

Dawny that kitten is sooooo sweet!

Good luck today Bizzy xxxx

How is everyone else??

Peak on CBFM yesterday and today but temps still low and CP is high and open so getting in lots of :sex: to catch that eggy!


----------



## dawny690

Sorry not been around much lately a girl at work has found out she is pregnant but she doesnt really want it :( she said she wont get rid of it and will have to deal with it but it hurts to know she wont love it as she should or want it as she should :cry: so so wrong xxxx


----------



## Lucy1973

Good luck catching your eggy Razcox! :winkwink:

So sorry Dawny, girls like that just don't deserve it, and I feel sorry for the child. For girls like us, its such an awful thing to hear another girl say they don't want what we are so desperate for....:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

Just wanted to let you girls know that I ended up falling asleep last night... Sorry about the delay! On the to-do list for today!


----------



## Lawa

Hi ladies well i have been and seen my proffesor today to discuss the treatment not working and me and my chemicals now.

It was a very emotional meeting for me and my other half.

We have agreed to try her treatment for a further months then she suggested IVF :./ alongside the steroid treatment x

Not sure how I feel at the moment so Numb


----------



## Megg33k

:hugs: Lawa! I'm so sorry that you're having to go through this!


----------



## Megg33k

Lucy1973 said:


> Thanks Megg, you are so sweet! :hugs:
> 
> Yes I am up at 5am....love insomnia! :wacko:
> 
> Dawny that little kittie is so cute! :flower:

I think I might have fixed it... Maybe! This image felt more appropriate! Yes? No? Maybe? Just let me know!

https://farm5.static.flickr.com/4149/5062567762_afd85bec8b.jpg

Code (no *'s): [*IMG]https://farm5.static.flickr.com/4149/5062567762_afd85bec8b.jpg[*/IMG]


----------



## Lucy1973

Megg it was so beautiful it got me in tears! Thank you so much, it's just perfect! I will add it now! :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

Lucy1973 said:


> Megg it was so beautiful it got me in tears! Thank you so much, it's just perfect! I will add it now! :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Aww! Yay! :hugs: I'm glad you like it! :happydance:


----------



## Lucy1973

Em, sorry am an idiot..how do I get it on?


----------



## Megg33k

Haha! The code I put under it... You see it? Just copy that into your signature and remove the *'s before you save it!


----------



## padbrat

Megg33k said:


> Lucy - I haven't forgotten you... I only just got home! As soon as I catch up, I'll go off to find a baby/child angel instead of just an angel! :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> padbrat said:
> 
> 
> Hi all!
> 
> It is I... the MIA girl!! So sorry guys.. had the house move and no intenet for FOREVER!! and now have a new job to keep me busy! LOL
> 
> Sooo lovely to have a guy on here!! Welcome!
> 
> And so great to see my Sassy Golden Whiner on too - hey chickadee how are ya?
> 
> Meggy Moos... love the banner!! Can I have one too pretty please?.... PPPUUURLLLLLLEESSSEEEEEEEEEE!!!!
> 
> Bizy... so chuffed you are going so well.... am finger crossing like mad you have a wonderful scan tomorrow!!
> 
> Well, nowt much to report... went to a new docs and had a whinge about my RMC consultant so am now gonna be referred to an Obs in another hospital.... waiting waiting waiting for the appt...
> 
> am back on CB monitor... day 17 and have 3 days of Highs and nowt else... prior to M/C I tended to peak about day 18-19... so maybe body is back on track...hope so! Will let ya know if I get a peak or not....
> 
> Bets anyone?? LOL
> 
> Of course you can, my dear! What can I interest you in? Theme? Color? Wording? Help me out a little! LOL
> 
> 
> 
> padbrat said:
> 
> 
> Though have realised that technically I have already nicked a Meggy Moo banner.....my ickle fairy is one of yours xxxClick to expand...
> 
> She IS mine! One of my fav creations to date! I love that you carry her in your siggy!
> 
> 
> 
> dawny690 said:
> 
> 
> Megg thanks for the banner its great :D
> 
> Here is my new bundle of fun:
> 
> https://i252.photobucket.com/albums/hh34/dawny690/Pets/Melody2.jpg
> 
> And from just now:
> 
> https://i252.photobucket.com/albums/hh34/dawny690/Pets/Melodysleeping.jpg
> 
> She is 8wks old saturday and called her Melody :D xxxxClick to expand...
> 
> You're welcome, honey! :hugs:
> 
> She's adorable! :cloud9:Click to expand...

Oooo Meggy... I like Blues....and I like slighty sad theme...cos I am slighty sad... IFYKWIM...I love Dawnie's hands and butterflies...something like that please, and I love these words...

"Breathe.
Listen for my footfall in your heart.
I am not gone but merely walk within you."

I am sure you know exactly what will fit! You always do!:hugs:

Though... you Fairy will never leave!!!!:flower:

Love the little kitten Dawny!!:flower:

Come on Bizy.. tell us how ya went!!!:happydance:


----------



## Megg33k

padbrat said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> Lucy - I haven't forgotten you... I only just got home! As soon as I catch up, I'll go off to find a baby/child angel instead of just an angel! :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> padbrat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi all!
> 
> It is I... the MIA girl!! So sorry guys.. had the house move and no intenet for FOREVER!! and now have a new job to keep me busy! LOL
> 
> Sooo lovely to have a guy on here!! Welcome!
> 
> And so great to see my Sassy Golden Whiner on too - hey chickadee how are ya?
> 
> Meggy Moos... love the banner!! Can I have one too pretty please?.... PPPUUURLLLLLLEESSSEEEEEEEEEE!!!!
> 
> Bizy... so chuffed you are going so well.... am finger crossing like mad you have a wonderful scan tomorrow!!
> 
> Well, nowt much to report... went to a new docs and had a whinge about my RMC consultant so am now gonna be referred to an Obs in another hospital.... waiting waiting waiting for the appt...
> 
> am back on CB monitor... day 17 and have 3 days of Highs and nowt else... prior to M/C I tended to peak about day 18-19... so maybe body is back on track...hope so! Will let ya know if I get a peak or not....
> 
> Bets anyone?? LOL
> 
> Of course you can, my dear! What can I interest you in? Theme? Color? Wording? Help me out a little! LOL
> 
> 
> 
> padbrat said:
> 
> 
> Though have realised that technically I have already nicked a Meggy Moo banner.....my ickle fairy is one of yours xxxClick to expand...
> 
> She IS mine! One of my fav creations to date! I love that you carry her in your siggy!
> 
> 
> 
> dawny690 said:
> 
> 
> Megg thanks for the banner its great :D
> 
> Here is my new bundle of fun:
> 
> https://i252.photobucket.com/albums/hh34/dawny690/Pets/Melody2.jpg
> 
> And from just now:
> 
> https://i252.photobucket.com/albums/hh34/dawny690/Pets/Melodysleeping.jpg
> 
> She is 8wks old saturday and called her Melody :D xxxxClick to expand...
> 
> You're welcome, honey! :hugs:
> 
> She's adorable! :cloud9:Click to expand...
> 
> Oooo Meggy... I like Blues....and I like slighty sad theme...cos I am slighty sad... IFYKWIM...I love Dawnie's hands and butterflies...something like that please, and I love these words...
> 
> "Breathe.
> Listen for my footfall in your heart.
> I am not gone but merely walk within you."
> 
> I am sure you know exactly what will fit! You always do!:hugs:
> 
> Though... you Fairy will never leave!!!!:flower:
> 
> Love the little kitten Dawny!!:flower:
> 
> Come on Bizy.. tell us how ya went!!!:happydance:Click to expand...

Gorgeous quote! I'll get on it now!


----------



## padbrat

Mwah Meggy Moo xxxxxx


----------



## Lucy1973

Ok, will have to fiddle, can't seem to do it....:wacko:


----------



## Lucy1973

I can't seem to make it work..

Sorry, I am an idiot, didn't even read your instructions properly....done it! Thank you it just looks amazing! xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Megg33k

padbrat said:


> Mwah Meggy Moo xxxxxx

Sooo, this was the easiest yet... Probably because it seems our taste is the most similar! The image I used... Its similar to Dawn's... but I think the feel might be more appropriate! I fell in love with it. Its called "Beyond the Clouds" by Alison Mary Dunn! Let me know if you want any changes!

https://farm5.static.flickr.com/4129/5062608734_0e858e86db.jpg

Code (no *'s): [*IMG]https://farm5.static.flickr.com/4129/5062608734_0e858e86db.jpg[*/IMG]

Large version of the painting:

https://www.paintingsilove.com/uploads/1/1435/beyond-the-clouds.jpg



Lucy1973 said:


> I can't seem to make it work..
> 
> Sorry, I am an idiot, didn't even read your instructions properly....done it! Thank you it just looks amazing! xxxxxxxxxx

Aww! It looks lovely there! I love that! :hugs:


----------



## dawny690

Love lucy's banner and pad's thats really nice xxxx


----------



## ttcstill

Oh WOW those banners are beautiful...... now I want one! Please Megg something Green for my 3 angels who will be watching over us always.


FF has refused to pinpoint ovulation although I am quite sure that if I take out those early low temps I would have ovulated 2 days ago and cervix position seems to indicate the same.


----------



## ttcstill

Megg- if you can make me one please keep in mind that it will be my husbands only child if we succeed. It will be his miracle.


----------



## dawny690

Well well well my doctors surgery have improved so much :yipee: called them to see what time they have appointments til tomorrow but as im working I cant go and they have let me book one for tuesday afternoon before they wouldnt let you pre book you had to ring on the day and see if they had any left and im seeing one of the new doctors, see what they are like so have spent the last 20 minutes or so writing down all my previous cycles since aug last year and all the dates of my losses just in case he doesnt have them to hand or on record if he doesnt want to help then I will see my favorite doctor and if still no joy Im going to start my provera again to bring on a cycle again I hope I dont have to keep taking provera everytime though :( xxxx


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Put me down for a :bfp: today meg !:happydance:


----------



## dawny690

OMG ruskie congrats hun F'X for you hun xxxx


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Thanks hun !! I start my progesterone today =D


----------



## Lucy1973

Congrats Ruskie! :happydance::yipee::wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## ttcstill

Congrats Ruskie:happydance::hugs::dance::rofl::wohoo:


----------



## Dazed

YAY Ruskie :happydance:


----------



## Megg33k

ttcstill said:


> Oh WOW those banners are beautiful...... now I want one! Please Megg something Green for my 3 angels who will be watching over us always.
> 
> 
> FF has refused to pinpoint ovulation although I am quite sure that if I take out those early low temps I would have ovulated 2 days ago and cervix position seems to indicate the same.

Sure honey! :hugs:



ttcstill said:


> Megg- if you can make me one please keep in mind that it will be my husbands only child if we succeed. It will be his miracle.

I'll make sure to work that in! It'll be a bit later today. I'm on my way out the door at the moment!



dawny690 said:


> Well well well my doctors surgery have improved so much :yipee: called them to see what time they have appointments til tomorrow but as im working I cant go and they have let me book one for tuesday afternoon before they wouldnt let you pre book you had to ring on the day and see if they had any left and im seeing one of the new doctors, see what they are like so have spent the last 20 minutes or so writing down all my previous cycles since aug last year and all the dates of my losses just in case he doesnt have them to hand or on record if he doesnt want to help then I will see my favorite doctor and if still no joy Im going to start my provera again to bring on a cycle again I hope I dont have to keep taking provera everytime though :( xxxx

Wow! Sounds like progress, honey! :hugs:



Ruskiegirl said:


> Put me down for a :bfp: today meg !:happydance:

I will... GLADLY! :hugs: I'm SO happy for you!!! :wohoo: I'll update as soon as I get home!


----------



## svetayasofiya

Oh wow congrats Ruskie!!!


----------



## Ruskiegirl

:hugs:Thanks hun im so excited hopefully now this progesterone work so say big prayers for me:hugs:


----------



## Fairybabe

Congrats Ruskiegirl! Happy and healhty 9 months to you!!! 

Fairybabexx


----------



## Tigerlilies

Congratulations Ruskie! :wohoo: I will definitely say some prayers for you!


----------



## Megg33k

Also, CONGRATS to Aerdrie whose FF ticker gave her away! Apparently she's had her BFP for just over a month! :yipee:


----------



## impatient1

Ruskiegirl said:


> Put me down for a :bfp: today meg !:happydance:

Congratulations!


----------



## padbrat

Megg.. that is just perfect!! I love it, you couldn't have picked anything better for me.... thank you sooooo much hun!!

Congratulations Ruskie!!!!


----------



## padbrat

OMG.... I jus realised you even got 4 butterflies for my 4 angels..... 

Gonna go and cuddle my HUbby and dog now and just.... breathe.... xxxx


----------



## Megg33k

padbrat said:


> OMG.... I jus realised you even got 4 butterflies for my 4 angels.....
> 
> Gonna go and cuddle my HUbby and dog now and just.... breathe.... xxxx

I thought you might like that! And, the bound wrists! It just felt very "right"... I know that's how I feel about it all a lot of the time! I'm so glad you like it! :hugs:


----------



## Whitbit22

Congrats sweetie!! Always glad to see bfps around this place.


----------



## ttcstill

Ladies- a little help please I am so confused. My chart does not indicate ovulation at all this cycle, and AF is not due til next Saturday but when in the little girls room earlier I noticed a dark brown discharge when I wiped...... weird!!!! not sure what to think.... any ideas?


----------



## chevelle383

svetayasofiya said:


> Ok, how's this for TMI with a guy on the board now too! I am having some crazy CM. I am CD17 today and think I might just be ovulating now. Who knows. All I know is I have been having to wear a panty liner since Saturday and today it's like egg whites. Anyone have an answer for me??? I had ovulation type cramping a couple days ago.
> Watch- I'll get pregnant this cycle because we decided not to try. We've only had sex three times since Saturday (every other day)... according to that article that's what you are supposed to do yikes! I'd be happy, I would... I just want to give away my baby dust this month.
> I guess next cycle I will have to start using OPK's or something.
> 
> Chevelle- you crack me up. Hope I didn't scare you away with my gross post.
> 
> Lucy- OMIGOD dude I am so excited for you!!!!!! What an amazing feeling to hear that heartbeat! :hugs:
> 
> 
> Big hugs and hellos to all the ladies (and gents) out there. I am feeling much better today.

:haha: gunna take more than that to scare me away hun. The women I know can be down right vulgar when they have been drinking :dohh:


----------



## Megg33k

ttcstill said:


> Ladies- a little help please I am so confused. My chart does not indicate ovulation at all this cycle, and AF is not due til next Saturday but when in the little girls room earlier I noticed a dark brown discharge when I wiped...... weird!!!! not sure what to think.... any ideas?

Ovulation spotting most likely! You noted EWCM on your chart... Seems to coincide well! Jump on your man! :hugs:


----------



## Chelsea41205

Hi, I was wondering if I could be added? I had a mc on August 30,2010 at 6+1. I hope for a BFP this month, this has given me a lot of hope : )


----------



## MissMaternal

Ruskie i am so happy to see you back in here! Congratulations hun, H&H 9 months to you :hugs: xx


----------



## ttcstill

Well it does not look like I ovulated this month at all...... and the :witch: got me today so its on to November........ August is a great month!


----------



## Megg33k

:hugs: ttcstill! I still have your banner to make today! I haven't forgotten! I promise!


----------



## BizyBee

Hi girls! Sorry I didn't post yesterday. I had my cousin's wedding and spent the day getting ready. Only had time to post a quick update in my journal. Everything went really well. The heartbeat went up from 141 to 156. Bee is starting to look like a baby with tiny limbs that we saw moving. I am measuring only 2 days behind, which is normal. It's starting to feel real, but won't really sink in until we are ready to start telling people. I am being referred back to my OB/GYN, so hoping to get an appointment around 12/13 weeks. I have to take the progesterone until 12 weeks, lovenox (blood thinner) until 28 weeks, and aspirin until 36 weeks.

I see that many people are O'ing around this time. Good luck catching those eggs!

Sorry for those who just got a visit from :witch: :hugs:

Dawny, love the kitty. So cute!

Congrats Ruskie and Aerdrie (great detective work Megg).

Sending lots of love and dust to you girls (and guy)! My thoughts are always with my friends in this thread. xx


----------



## Lucy1973

Fantastic news Bizy, so happy for you! :happydance::happydance::hugs:


----------



## dawny690

:yipee: Jen great news xxxx


----------



## Megg33k

ttcstill - I have a version 1 for you! Let me know what you think!

https://farm5.static.flickr.com/4128/5065417549_73296e9b11_m.jpg

Code (no *'s): [*IMG]https://farm5.static.flickr.com/4128/5065417549_73296e9b11_m.jpg[*/IMG]


----------



## dawny690

Thats nice megg xxxx


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Thanks im excited but still nervous ! So far so good loads of creamy/watery cm which is a great sign !


----------



## Razcox

Morning all! How is everyone doing?

Megg - Thats lovely x

Well its offical i am in the dreaded 2WW and now 2dpo . . . .


----------



## VGibs

ttcstill said:


> Well it does not look like I ovulated this month at all...... and the :witch: got me today so its on to November........ August is a great month!

My sister in law's fertility specialist said that you can't get the witch without ovulation. In order for the hormones to be sent to shed the lining it needs to have first got the hormone to pad the lining from the release of an egg.


----------



## Megg33k

VGibs said:


> ttcstill said:
> 
> 
> Well it does not look like I ovulated this month at all...... and the :witch: got me today so its on to November........ August is a great month!
> 
> My sister in law's fertility specialist said that you can't get the witch without ovulation. In order for the hormones to be sent to shed the lining it needs to have first got the hormone to pad the lining from the release of an egg.Click to expand...

Well, that's only sort of true. You can't have a proper "period" without ovulation... but some people experience anovulatory bleeding. In fact, some people experience it each month, bang on time, and never ovulate. Its not common, but it does happen. And anovulatory bleeds look just like AF. So, there's no way to know the difference!


----------



## BizyBee

Good signs ruskie!

FX razcox. :dust:

I agree with Megg. I was one of those people who had anovulatory bleeding. My cycles were very long and eventually my lining had to shed. It was not a proper period though.


----------



## Vickieh1981

Ruskiegirl said:


> Put me down for a :bfp: today meg !:happydance:

YEY That's superb news. I am really thrilled for you



Megg33k said:


> Also, CONGRATS to Aerdrie whose FF ticker gave her away! Apparently she's had her BFP for just over a month! :yipee:

That's great - she has kept that a secret well



ttcstill said:


> Well it does not look like I ovulated this month at all...... and the :witch: got me today so its on to November........ August is a great month!

Awww I'm sorry hun :-(



BizyBee said:


> Hi girls! Sorry I didn't post yesterday. I had my cousin's wedding and spent the day getting ready. Only had time to post a quick update in my journal. Everything went really well. The heartbeat went up from 141 to 156. Bee is starting to look like a baby with tiny limbs that we saw moving. I am measuring only 2 days behind, which is normal. It's starting to feel real, but won't really sink in until we are ready to start telling people. I am being referred back to my OB/GYN, so hoping to get an appointment around 12/13 weeks. I have to take the progesterone until 12 weeks, lovenox (blood thinner) until 28 weeks, and aspirin until 36 weeks.
> 
> I see that many people are O'ing around this time. Good luck catching those eggs!
> 
> Sorry for those who just got a visit from :witch: :hugs:
> 
> Dawny, love the kitty. So cute!
> 
> Congrats Ruskie and Aerdrie (great detective work Megg).
> 
> Sending lots of love and dust to you girls (and guy)! My thoughts are always with my friends in this thread. xx

YEY I am so glad that things are going well. I can't believe you are nearly 10 weeks already



Ruskiegirl said:


> Thanks im excited but still nervous ! So far so good loads of creamy/watery cm which is a great sign !

I still have tons of that at 18 weeks. I think it's normal.



Razcox said:


> Morning all! How is everyone doing?
> 
> Megg - Thats lovely x
> 
> Well its offical i am in the dreaded 2WW and now 2dpo . . . .

Good luck this month - hope you caught that eggy


----------



## chevelle383

The dreaded 6+1 day is here. We have lost 2 on this very day :( BUT....Wifey is feeling good and no signs of anything bad yet so...heres to hope.


----------



## Dazed

Got my first evap today. Luckily I knew not to trust it as an hour before I found it, the witch showed up. Glad she did or I might be a wreck at the moment wondering.


----------



## Tigerlilies

Ruskie and Chevelle, keeping my FX'd for you all!

BizyBee, sounds like things are going wonderfully!!!! Praying for continued good news!

VGibs, I have also read that you can have an AF and not have OV but having that happen even once means that a fertility expert should be consulted.

Dazed, I'm sorry for AF, :dust: for you in 2wks!

AFM, my temp didn't spike after last week's drop and it dropped again today! It's not my normal low pre-OV drop so I'm hoping for another drop tomorrow followed by my traditional two day long spike!!!!! I'm hopefully but have to admit, still wondering if going for it so soon will be the right decision.


----------



## Megg33k

:hugs: Dazed!!!!

Great news, Chevelle! FX'd!

I'm sure you'll make the right decision, Dietra! Only you can know if you're ready!


----------



## aussiettc

Hi peoples,
i'm back form visiting my mum for a week. It as a lot to catch up on. Congrats to all the new BFP and :hug: to the new losses
AFM i have another appoinntment ith my gp on friday and hopefully will be getting a referal for a scan. i'm a little nervous cause i've never made it pass 6w + 4days so here comes the stress for the next week.


----------



## Megg33k

Roll on Saturday then! Sticky aussie-bean... You stay put for your mummy!


----------



## ttcstill

Meg I like the banner..... was thinking something more natural like butterflies or birds for a picture though anything serene and natural.

Chevelle I hope everything goes exactly how it should and you are blessed with a happy healthy little one!

I am sure I ovulated last cycle just dont know when as I have been ill and I started a week early so luteal phase was way too short anyway but its okay so far everything about this cycle seems normal!


----------



## CJSG1977

I have missed so much again!!! Hey everyone!!! Congrats to the BFP's...I hope they are happy and healthy sticky ones :hugs:

GL Aussie!

How are you doing Megg? Did the provera work??

AFM I'm CD18 and have had positive OPK's since CD13!!! Today the test line was way darker than the control line so I am assuming that OV still has not happened. My temp is 97.8 still so I dont know whats going on. I've never ov this late! And it means my LP will not be long enough if I do conceive cause my cycle is always 28 days! So I dont know what to do now.


----------



## Lucy1973

CJ, most of my cycles were 28 days but every so often I would get a long cycle, the one I conceived on would have been a 37 day cycle! I thought that whenever you Ov, your luteal will always be as long as it usually is...I never heard the length would be affected by a late Ov? I would keep bding if I were you...:hugs:


----------



## BizyBee

Hi Meggy! :hi:

Dazed :hugs:

Chevelle, FX!

Dietrad, sorry you are in such a tricky position. I'm sure you'll make the right choice.

Good luck Aussie!

ttcstill, glad everything seems normal.

CJ, hope the late O doesn't effect the luteal phase.


----------



## Megg33k

ttcstill said:


> Meg I like the banner..... was thinking something more natural like butterflies or birds for a picture though anything serene and natural.
> 
> Chevelle I hope everything goes exactly how it should and you are blessed with a happy healthy little one!
> 
> I am sure I ovulated last cycle just dont know when as I have been ill and I started a week early so luteal phase was way too short anyway but its okay so far everything about this cycle seems normal!

No problem! :) I can do something more nature-related! :hugs:



CJSG1977 said:


> I have missed so much again!!! Hey everyone!!! Congrats to the BFP's...I hope they are happy and healthy sticky ones :hugs:
> 
> GL Aussie!
> 
> How are you doing Megg? Did the provera work??
> 
> AFM I'm CD18 and have had positive OPK's since CD13!!! Today the test line was way darker than the control line so I am assuming that OV still has not happened. My temp is 97.8 still so I dont know whats going on. I've never ov this late! And it means my LP will not be long enough if I do conceive cause my cycle is always 28 days! So I dont know what to do now.

That's weird CJ... Are you sure your last AF was actually AF? Just curious!

I'm only on day 3 since stopping the Provera... so, I still have a couple of days to wait probably.


----------



## Fairybabe

Hey Bizy! Congrats on hitting 10wks! Excellent.

Aussietec, got fingers and toes crossed for a sticky aussibean. 

Megg, hope the provera does the trick so you can crack on with the ivf.

CJ, that's soooo frustrating for you. I agree though, keep on with the BD, it's ov that's delayed by the sound of it, LP shouldn't vary tooo much. 

AFM, i think i am 1DPO! Yay! Got dark (they never go properly dark) on my IC cheapy opk on sat and sun, and gone pale today. Temp a little higher today than on sat (didn't record sunday's temp, was too busy working hard at making a baby!!he he he) so fingers crossed. If it was yesterday, then that's an ov on Cd16 for me. earliest in MONTHS, since came off the bcp, so that's gotta be a good thing!! Anyway, ourtiming has been good with the BD. Hoping and praying for a sticky BFP. 

Have a good eve ladies (and gent)

Fairy xx


----------



## Megg33k

I'm about in tears... If I don't start my bleed within 2 days, I'm probably going to miss my IVF cycle! :cry: WTF do they want me to do about that? I already stopped my pills 2 days early... and its damn lucky I did. I'm having a mini-stroke here!


----------



## CJSG1977

:hugs: Megg!!!!!!! I hope you come on chickedy!!

Fairybabe....I so wanted to be in the 2WW with you!! I hope I get a negative on the OPK tomorrow.... I have BD again tonight so that base is covered. Will again tomorrow morning... and then I am really fed up of :sex: LOL!!! Although (tmi) it has felt sooooo intense with the dh this month...not like the....drop your pants we gotta do it NOW :rofl: I hope that means something....

My cycle will be over 32 days this month.....if my luteal phase is normal...it will be the longest cycle I have had (that I knew was going to be longer...)


----------



## Fairybabe

:hugs: Aw Megg! Hell, it's so damn unfair! We spend all this time hoping hte damn witch stays away and now when you really need her to show up.....Grrrr on your behalf.

CJ, hope you catch the egg. 32 dys is still a normal lenght cycle hun. So we could still be bump buddies if we get lucky this month! Know what you mean tho...BD for us has been lovely these last few days. Hope it means there is a lovely egg, and lovely sperm making a lovely sticky baby in there right now!

Night everyone

Fairy xx


----------



## chevelle383

Megg sorry hun. I had to do little research ro get a grasp on your situation. I understand it better now. I know one way or another you will get what you want.:)

We are driving back to WA tomorrow so might not see you guys for a while. You all will be in our thoughts.

We decided to have a scan tomorrow, because it might be a while to get a new ob/gyn in WA. If I can find time I will hop on for a second and tell how the scan went. SO SCARED! But hopeful, wifey experienced some nausea for the first time in 4 pregnancies. Only someone in this group of misfits welcome MS huh? LOL. If triumphs and tragities build character...I think we all deserve some type of award.

Hope everyone has great news coming their way.


----------



## Tigerlilies

Meggs,I really hope AF shows up soon! Not many of us are wishing for the witch to show but bring her on!!!!!!

Chevelle, good luck tomorrow! And have a safe trip to WA!

FX'd CJ! 

We're going for it tonight as well so we'll see if it's in God's plans for us or not. If this does amount to something, I'll still have hcg in my system during implantation. What are the HPT that tells you you're 1-2, 2-3, and 3+wks along called and where did you get them? I've checked the drug store and Walmart but they don't carry those.


----------



## CJSG1977

Thanks Fairybabe!!! I hope we are...I really do. It would be so nice to be bump buddies!!!

Dietrad they are Clear Blue Digitals. They arent cheap but do tell you when conception was.


----------



## Tulip

Best of luck to you and wifey, Chevelle!

Dietra, the CB Digi with conception indicator isn't currently available in the US according to the clearblue website. It seems to still be waiting for FDA clearance :hugs:


----------



## Fairybabe

I don't trust that partic test anyway....it gave me BFNs, TWICE when i had 5 other tests (FRERs, cheapies etc) all telling me i was preggo, which indeed i was (sad wave at little Angel :-( ). 
FRERs all the way for me next time!!


----------



## Tulip

I think they're not very sensitive anyway Fairy - 50miu I think, whereas we once found somewhere that a FRER picked up a hcg of 6!! My 10miu ICs were shockingly faint this time when FRERs were screaming bfp...


----------



## Dazed

Good Luck Chevelle!


----------



## puppymom32

chevelle383 said:


> Megg sorry hun. I had to do little research ro get a grasp on your situation. I understand it better now. I know one way or another you will get what you want.:)
> 
> We are driving back to WA tomorrow so might not see you guys for a while. You all will be in our thoughts.
> 
> We decided to have a scan tomorrow, because it might be a while to get a new ob/gyn in WA. If I can find time I will hop on for a second and tell how the scan went. SO SCARED! But hopeful, wifey experienced some nausea for the first time in 4 pregnancies. Only someone in this group of misfits welcome MS huh? LOL. If triumphs and tragities build character...I think we all deserve some type of award.
> 
> Hope everyone has great news coming their way.

Good Luck and Safe travels.


----------



## sincerevon

Hi Ladies, I just wanted to pop in and send hugs and love your way. I've been debating whether or not to stop back by here, but decided to go ahead and let you all know that I'm still sending tons of dust your way.

All of our stories are different, but the pain of having a loss bonds us all together. You are all wonderful women, stay strong! I know it's hard, and TTCing after a loss can be really stressful. But hang in there, I'm rooting for all of you!

Take care, I'll be sure to keep checking up on you! :hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

Good to see you, Von! :hugs:


----------



## puppymom32

sincerevon said:


> Hi Ladies, I just wanted to pop in and send hugs and love your way. I've been debating whether or not to stop back by here, but decided to go ahead and let you all know that I'm still sending tons of dust your way.
> 
> All of our stories are different, but the pain of having a loss bonds us all together. You are all wonderful women, stay strong! I know it's hard, and TTCing after a loss can be really stressful. But hang in there, I'm rooting for all of you!
> 
> Take care, I'll be sure to keep checking up on you! :hugs:

Lovely Bump Hun!!!:hugs::kiss:


----------



## dawny690

Just got back from the doctors and he is great :yipee: he is refering me back to the gynocologist :wohoo: xxxx


----------



## CJSG1977

Dawny thats great!!! When will you get an appointment do you think??


----------



## dawny690

Not sure it will come through soon I hope xxxx


----------



## Megg33k

:wohoo: Dawn! Fantastic!


----------



## babywanted73

Ladies... Its shaerichelle..

I just spoke with a wonderful doctor. I am on my 13th month of trying to conceive. I am now having hair loss.. My cycles are getting longer and longer, sleep is becoming an issue again, I am always cold and have very little energy. and The big thing low body temps. Now I have had my thryoid checked often because hypothyroidism runs in my family.. Its normal.. but little did I know there is a thing called Wilson's Syndrome.. Its hypothyrodism..with low body temps and normal blood results. The doctor is pretty sure I have it after speaking with her. I told her about my chart over the past year.. SHe said a patient of hers had the same thing and had 3 miscarriages. She put her on T3 treatment and she is on her second pregnancy. I am sad that some doctors dont think this is real.. but to me it is..

Here is a big list of symptoms, which I have most of...
https://www.mall-net.com/cathcart/wilsons.html
This is interesting..since I am part irish and american indian
Share5Low thyroid symptoms don't improve until temperatures improve
What's Wilson's Temperature Syndrome?
Classically, Wilson's Temperature Syndrome is:
a persistent but reversible slowing of the metabolism often brought on by the stress of illness, injury, or emotional trauma.
often worsened in stages with subsequent stress.
characterized by a low body temperature and classic low-thyroid-like symptoms.
often corrected with a special thyroid treatment even though thyroid blood tests are often in the normal range.
In addition, there are people who seem much more prone to developing Wilsons Temperature Syndrome than others. Their symptoms tend to:

Come on earlier in life, so early that some patients may not even know what it feels like to be normal.
Worsen more gradually over time.

Those who seem most prone to developing Wilson's Temperature Syndrome are those whose ancestors survived famine, such as Irish, Scot, Welsh, American Indian, Russian, etc.. Most susceptible of all seem to be those who are part Irish, and part American Indian. But under severe circumstances people of any nationality can develop Wilson's Temperature Syndrome.

About 80% of Wilson's Temperature Syndrome sufferers are women.


A good website with info..
https://wtsmed.com/

Oh and to see if you have it take your temp upon waking and then in 3 hour intervals 4 times a day for a week. write them down. they should be at least 98. Mine rarely reach that.


----------



## babywanted73

Thats awesome Dawny. I wish you lots of luck. I know the long cycles are tiring ..day 74 here.


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Thanks for adding my BFP Megg, totally made me smile seeing that.xxxx


----------



## puppymom32

babywanted73 said:


> Ladies... Its shaerichelle..
> 
> I just spoke with a wonderful doctor. I am on my 13th month of trying to conceive. I am now having hair loss.. My cycles are getting longer and longer, sleep is becoming an issue again, I am always cold and have very little energy. and The big thing low body temps. Now I have had my thryoid checked often because hypothyroidism runs in my family.. Its normal.. but little did I know there is a thing called Wilson's Syndrome.. Its hypothyrodism..with low body temps and normal blood results. The doctor is pretty sure I have it after speaking with her. I told her about my chart over the past year.. SHe said a patient of hers had the same thing and had 3 miscarriages. She put her on T3 treatment and she is on her second pregnancy. I am sad that some doctors dont think this is real.. but to me it is..
> 
> Here is a big list of symptoms, which I have most of...
> https://www.mall-net.com/cathcart/wilsons.html
> This is interesting..since I am part irish and american indian
> Share5Low thyroid symptoms don't improve until temperatures improve
> What's Wilson's Temperature Syndrome?
> Classically, Wilson's Temperature Syndrome is:
> a persistent but reversible slowing of the metabolism often brought on by the stress of illness, injury, or emotional trauma.
> often worsened in stages with subsequent stress.
> characterized by a low body temperature and classic low-thyroid-like symptoms.
> often corrected with a special thyroid treatment even though thyroid blood tests are often in the normal range.
> In addition, there are people who seem much more prone to developing Wilsons Temperature Syndrome than others. Their symptoms tend to:
> 
> Come on earlier in life, so early that some patients may not even know what it feels like to be normal.
> Worsen more gradually over time.
> 
> Those who seem most prone to developing Wilson's Temperature Syndrome are those whose ancestors survived famine, such as Irish, Scot, Welsh, American Indian, Russian, etc.. Most susceptible of all seem to be those who are part Irish, and part American Indian. But under severe circumstances people of any nationality can develop Wilson's Temperature Syndrome.
> 
> About 80% of Wilson's Temperature Syndrome sufferers are women.
> 
> 
> A good website with info..
> https://wtsmed.com/
> 
> Oh and to see if you have it take your temp upon waking and then in 3 hour intervals 4 times a day for a week. write them down. they should be at least 98. Mine rarely reach that.

Awww babes missed you. :hugs: Sorry you are going through this but glad they found out what it is and hopefully can get u the treatment to help.


----------



## babywanted73

Thanks. :hugs: I have always been lurking in the background.

I have to go through some T3 treatment. Not sure how long it will take will know more in a few weeks. Right now I just want my ovaries to play nice and stop hurting!

Excited for you on the IVF scholarship. 10 is your lucky number!


----------



## Megg33k

Sassy_TTC said:


> Thanks for adding my BFP Megg, totally made me smile seeing that.xxxx

Aww! Good! :hugs: You do deserve to smile! :hugs:


----------



## chevelle383

Ah hello sassy, I just left you a message on the other thread :)

Well we are putting off driving to wa until tomorrow morning, just so we arent rushed. But we went through with the scan today and.......DRUMROLL......:happydance:.HEARTBEAT!!!:happydance:


We are still nowhere near sfe obviously, But it was a nice little victory since we have never gotten that far.


----------



## Megg33k

chevelle383 said:


> Ah hello sassy, I just left you a message on the other thread :)
> 
> Well we are putting off driving to wa until tomorrow morning, just so we arent rushed. But we went through with the scan today and.......DRUMROLL......:happydance:.HEARTBEAT!!!:happydance:
> 
> 
> We are still nowhere near sfe obviously, But it was a nice little victory since we have never gotten that far.

OMG! So excited for you! Who cried more? Her? Or you? CONGRATS! :hugs:


----------



## Fairybabe

Chevelle that's fantastic!!!

What a relief for you....here's hoping the LO sticks fast in there!

Your post has made me smile this eve.

Fairy xx


----------



## impatient1

Congrats on seeing the heartbeat Chevelle!


----------



## chevelle383

No tears lol. Trying to keep our witts about us and stay grounded, but Id be lying if I said it wasnt the best day of my life. I just hope that doesnt last. I just want to say that every week for the rest of my life. lol.
Really guys thanks fo rall the support. From all of you! I love this thread. Everyone has been through so much, I just feel couples from normal pregnancies just could never relate.


----------



## Megg33k

chevelle383 said:


> No tears lol. Trying to keep our witts about us and stay grounded, but Id be lying if I said it wasnt the best day of my life. I just hope that doesnt last. I just want to say that every week for the rest of my life. lol.
> Really guys thanks fo rall the support. From all of you! I love this thread. Everyone has been through so much, I just feel couples from normal pregnancies just could never relate.

You're very sweet... and realistic! I seriously hope that every single scan becomes the best day of your life right up until your little one's birth... That will trump it all!


----------



## BizyBee

Great news chevelle!

Nice to hear from you baby! GL.

Any sign of witch Megg? Why can't you do IVF if you're late? They should be able to push it back a few days. I never got a proper AF and started stimming anyway. GL!


----------



## Megg33k

BizyBee said:


> Great news chevelle!
> 
> Nice to hear from you baby! GL.
> 
> Any sign of witch Megg? Why can't you do IVF if you're late? They should be able to push it back a few days. I never got a proper AF and started stimming anyway. GL!

No sign! They said I need to be on the BCP's for a certain minimum # of days before they can pull me off to start the cycle where I'll be stimming. They have very rigid dates that they adhere to, it seems. I would love to think they could just give me those extra few days!


----------



## babywanted73

Megg, I am trying to start my af .. I am trying herbs and progesterone cream lol. Its not getting me anywhere.,. Who did she visit instead of us..

Congrats Chevelle.


----------



## Megg33k

babywanted73 said:


> Megg, I am trying to start my af .. I am trying herbs and progesterone cream lol. Its not getting me anywhere.,. Who did she visit instead of us..
> 
> Congrats Chevelle.

EVERYONE but us! :( What herbs are you using? I already did the progesterone thing, but I have to wait and see if she starts soon. I've done the tea and the sage oil bath... nothing more I can possibly do!


----------



## babywanted73

Skullcap is supposed to work.. I have been taking chaste tree berry for a month now. Chinese herbs that have wild yam and angelica in them. pregnancy tea with red rasperberry.. 

I hope she comes soon for you!


----------



## Megg33k

I don't have time for anything that doesn't work over night! :( I just have to wait and see! Thank you, though!


----------



## dawny690

*Congrats on the HB Chevelle bet that was amazing to see cant wait for you to have more amazing days xxxx*


----------



## Razcox

Huge congrates on the HB Chevelle, i am sure this one will be extra sticking and you will have many more best days to come xxx

Megg - Hope the :witch: shows up soon maybe your should try POAS for a HPT that always seems to bring the cow to me!!! :rofl:


----------



## Lucy1973

Congrats to you and missus Chevelle, great news, it's a really positive sign! :hugs:


----------



## hb1

Puppymom - just saw your signature and that you've been selected for IVF scholarship - congratulations!!!!!! Hoping that the treatment goes well for you and you're anouncing your little bean soon!!

hx


----------



## padbrat

Yay for HB's Chavelle!!! That is fab news!

Meggy Moo... am I gonna have to talk sternly to your bod about getting it's act together for an AF???? Hmmmmm... am I??? LOL

Biz... I am so chuffed for you!! Little limbs and a great lil HB!! YAY!

Dawnie... can I go to your doc cos mine in poop.... said she would refer me to an Obs a month ago... still no appt!!! GRRRRR

Plus have had highs on CBFM from Fay 9 to now (Day 23)...WTF????


----------



## Tigerlilies

Very exciting about the HB Chevelle! Did they say how many bpm?

So sorry Meggs that you're having a difficult time. I wish there really was a witch, I'd beat the sh** out of her for not cooperating! 

AFM, I ended up not OV. :growlmad: My temp dipped, started to rise, and leveled out! No spike. I guess it's not meant to be just yet. On a better note, I'm closer to hopefully getting answers. Today I'm seeing a hematologist about getting checked for blood clots and Thursday is my follow up OB apt.


----------



## cla

after a hard 7months i finaly got this this morning, iam in total shock i still dont believe it
 



Attached Files:







SNV30769.jpg
File size: 45.4 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Fairybabe

Cla!!! That's fantastic!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Congrats and a happy and healthy 9 months to you!!!

Fairy xx


----------



## Fairybabe

Anyone got any good safe home remedies for vaginal thrush/candida? Seems all our hard work at the BD has caught up with me! Don't wanna buy the usual over the counter meds as it's not meant to be good in pregnancy and would rather err on the side of caution in case we are lucky this month. 

Thanks 

Itchy fairy!!


----------



## jonnanne3

Shannon, GREAT to see you here! We have missed you! Thank you for that info. I looked at the list of symptoms and then I looked at my charts over the past 3 years and rarely did my temp get close to 98.6, and when it did, I was on progesterone! Also I had just about every symptom! Interesting! My thyroid tests came back within normal range. How do you get that looked at? Do they do any other special test? Or do they just treat if you have the symptoms? We haven't been ttc for a couple of months. We are NTNP and enjoying it. But don't get me wrong, if I find something that may be very simple to "fix" then why not try it? We have decided to not go the IVF route because of the $$$$ and then taking a huge risk on it not working (as I am 38 and will be 39 in Feb.) The money isn't a huge factor if the risk wasn't that great. Meaning if our chances of becoming pregnant with a viable pregnancy were great, we would pay just about anything! 
Congrats chevelle on the hb! That is great! :hugs: 
Congrats cha on the :bfp: :hugs: 
Congrats Megg on the IVF! Hopefully you will get af soon so you can get started! :hugs:


----------



## BizyBee

Pad, been on high since day 9? Whoa! Hope it all gets sorted.

Megg, :hugs: I'm mad at your clinic for being so rigid. Boo to them. 

Dietrad, great news on the appointment.

Congrats cla!

Sorry Fairy, I don't know of any home remedies. Hope someone can help.


----------



## CJSG1977

Fairy hun...Natural Yoghurt works. Not nice to use lol, might want a panty liner but it does the trick. Make sure its completely natural though. I'm full of useless information LOL.

Cla!!!! Congrats hunni!!!

Dietrad I'm with you this month. Looks like no ov...I am in agony! VERY low temp and I think I have a cyst so gonna have to get a scan if the pain doesnt ease up.


----------



## Megg33k

Razcox said:


> Huge congrates on the HB Chevelle, i am sure this one will be extra sticking and you will have many more best days to come xxx
> 
> Megg - Hope the :witch: shows up soon maybe your should try POAS for a HPT that always seems to bring the cow to me!!! :rofl:

I suppose I could waste one this morning in hopes that it would make her show. I'm getting to that level of desperation!



padbrat said:


> Yay for HB's Chavelle!!! That is fab news!
> 
> Meggy Moo... am I gonna have to talk sternly to your bod about getting it's act together for an AF???? Hmmmmm... am I??? LOL
> 
> Biz... I am so chuffed for you!! Little limbs and a great lil HB!! YAY!
> 
> Dawnie... can I go to your doc cos mine in poop.... said she would refer me to an Obs a month ago... still no appt!!! GRRRRR
> 
> Plus have had highs on CBFM from Fay 9 to now (Day 23)...WTF????

Yes, it seems you will! C'mon with it!



cla said:


> after a hard 7months i finaly got this this morning, iam in total shock i still dont believe it

OMG! :hugs: CONGRATS!!! :yipee:


----------



## Razcox

cla said:


> after a hard 7months i finaly got this this morning, iam in total shock i still dont believe it

:happydance: :happydance: WOO HOOO fantastic news for you xxx :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## Megg33k

Temp drop, cramps, spotting! :yipee: Already called the clinic and left a message for her. I think this is close enough!


----------



## svetayasofiya

Congrats Chevelle! That is really great news and such a milestone! YAY

Wow cla! congratulations on your BFP!!! 

Such good news flowing around...

dietrad- I hope you get some answers at your appt. so you can soon get your sticky bean.

Megg- damn that witch! she comes when we don't want her and she doesn't when we do!!! Hope she rears her ugly head today.

Boo to yeast infections Fairy!!!


----------



## lilly77

Fairybabe said:


> Anyone got any good safe home remedies for vaginal thrush/candida? Seems all our hard work at the BD has caught up with me! Don't wanna buy the usual over the counter meds as it's not meant to be good in pregnancy and would rather err on the side of caution in case we are lucky this month.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Itchy fairy!!

oh my goodness i am having the same problem!! too much trying right? I've heard you shouldn't take the tablet (Diflucan) but the pessary is supposed to be ok - i've just used the cream but i'm even scared to use that in case it 'kills' any sperm!
I've also heard natural plain yoghurt is supposed to help. good luck!

xx


----------



## Megg33k

No, I think she's showing today! All is well! Not progressing much yet, but cramping, spotting and temp drop are good enough for me for now!


----------



## CJSG1977

:dance: Megg!!!!! I'm sure it was the provera but maybe with the tea and the clary sage all together it made the witch show up!!! Typical that she should want a foul cocktail :rofl:


----------



## Megg33k

CJSG1977 said:


> :dance: Megg!!!!! I'm sure it was the provera but maybe with the tea and the clary sage all together it made the witch show up!!! Typical that she should want a foul cocktail :rofl:

I just hope it progresses a bit more soon! No call back from the clinic yet! Jeez! She was so anxious for it to start, and now she's not calling me back?


----------



## Razcox

Yeah for low temps and spotting! :happydance: hope its in full flow soon and they get back to you.


----------



## Fairybabe

Hey Lilly, yep, all that :sex: sure has an effect! SOmething else they don't show in the movies hey??? :haha:

Well, i received another suggestion which might help if you don't wanna disturb the :spermy: it's pretty gross, but apparetnly it works! 

Take 1-2 cloves of garlic, peel them, chop into small chunks (small enough not to stick int he throat) and down them like pills using some fruit juice/cordial to hide the taste. Repeat with one the next day if needed. 

I will let you know if it works! Just tried it (hence the advice to cut the chunks small!!). Gross, but hey, if it works.....


----------



## Razcox

Fairybabe said:


> Hey Lilly, yep, all that :sex: sure has an effect! SOmething else they don't show in the movies hey??? :haha:
> 
> Well, i received another suggestion which might help if you don't wanna disturb the :spermy: it's pretty gross, but apparetnly it works!
> 
> Take 1-2 cloves of garlic, peel them, chop into small chunks (small enough not to stick int he throat) and down them like pills using some fruit juice/cordial to hide the taste. Repeat with one the next day if needed.
> 
> I will let you know if it works! Just tried it (hence the advice to cut the chunks small!!). Gross, but hey, if it works.....

Would this work with Garlic tablets instead and be more pleasant?


----------



## Fairybabe

LOL! I have no idea Razcox. Would be good if it did. 

Fairy


----------



## Fairybabe

Razcox, just found this online...

Garlic
Garlic (Allium sativum) contains a large number of sulphur containing compounds that exhibit potent anti-fungal properties. Among the most studied are allicin, alliin, alliinase and S-allylcysteine. Some studies have found garlic to be at least as effective as nystatin at killing Candida albicans. A point that should not be overlooked is that because of the many different compounds with anti-fungal properties in garlic, yeast and fungi are unlikely to become resistant to it. Garlic also has many other beneficial properties particularly for the cardiovascular system. It has been shown to lower levels of LDL cholesterol and act as an anti-coagulant, lowering blood pressure as a result. Like barberry, garlic has a long history of medicinal use, reportedly dating back as far as 3000 years. For treating intestinal yeast infections garlic is available in a number of different forms including, odorless capsules, liquid extract and tablets. However, a study at the National Institutes of Health found that fresh garlic was significantly more potent against Candida albicans. It also found that the fresh garlic could be a suitable alternative to drugs for serious systemic infections in patients with severe immune suppression. Therefore adding garlic to food (raw) or crushing and swallowing raw cloves if you can tolerate it, is a cheap and powerful anti-fungal treatment.


----------



## ttcstill

Well ladies I just got off AF but now my temps have dipped even farther I dont remember that being normal..... ughhhhhhh...... now I am frustrated that I am even having to temp again ..............


----------



## Megg33k

ttcstill said:


> Well ladies I just got off AF but now my temps have dipped even farther I dont remember that being normal..... ughhhhhhh...... now I am frustrated that I am even having to temp again ..............

Aww! :hugs:

I'm just getting to replacing the image on your banner! I'm so sorry! Do any of these fit the bill of what you're looking for?
 



Attached Files:







1255687955s5LnW5Z.jpg
File size: 16.8 KB
Views: 0









images.jpg
File size: 9.3 KB
Views: 2









pratik-jain-butterfly-nature-photography.jpg
File size: 18.7 KB
Views: 0


----------



## chevelle383

YEA MEGG!!!!!!! and thos pics are awesome! Do you just google for images or do you have a program?

Cla...congrats on the BFP.

And yes, the BPM was 107 which isnt bad considering we know she OV on day 19 so she really should be 5 days behind and they said she only looks mabe 2 or 3 days behind


----------



## ttcstill

Megg....... the midde one is perfect!!!!!! Thank You so much.

Chevelle- I am very happy for you...... hang in there and I think it is awesome that you are so supportive of your wife.

I have been very scared lately as the loss of our little one really took a toll on our very new marriage there have been days when I thought we were not going to make it, yesterday was a good day and today seems to be going well too....... I hope and pray that we can be sucessful and that we are able to find a way to find a peace about what happened with the baby.


----------



## Megg33k

Thanks, Chevelle! I just google for them! But, sometimes it takes just the right combo of words to get the results I want! Not always so easy!

Woohoo, ttcstill! The 3rd one it is, then! :hugs:


----------



## ttcstill

not the third one Megg the middle one with the green butterfly


----------



## Megg33k

:dohh: Yeah... I knew what I meant! I knew you said the green one... and the middle one! I have absolutely NO CLUE why I typed 3rd! :wacko: Not all here today, apparently!


----------



## ttcstill

LOL---- its okay I completely understand.... I have been down with bronchitis for almost 2 weeks now I am lucky to have functioning eyes and fingers!


----------



## babywanted73

Fairybabe said:


> Anyone got any good safe home remedies for vaginal thrush/candida? Seems all our hard work at the BD has caught up with me! Don't wanna buy the usual over the counter meds as it's not meant to be good in pregnancy and would rather err on the side of caution in case we are lucky this month.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Itchy fairy!!

https://www.vitanica.com/supplements_08.htm

THe yeast arrest is amazing. I just use some here and there even when I dont have yeast. Also you should get something to balance the flora just incase. They have some called candida stat...

Biorion makes something called yeast away.

:flower:


----------



## babywanted73

Megg, 
:happydance: Send her my way please!


----------



## babywanted73

jonnanne3 said:


> Shannon, GREAT to see you here! We have missed you! Thank you for that info. I looked at the list of symptoms and then I looked at my charts over the past 3 years and rarely did my temp get close to 98.6, and when it did, I was on progesterone! Also I had just about every symptom! Interesting! My thyroid tests came back within normal range. How do you get that looked at? Do they do any other special test? Or do they just treat if you have the symptoms? We haven't been ttc for a couple of months. We are NTNP and enjoying it. But don't get me wrong, if I find something that may be very simple to "fix" then why not try it? We have decided to not go the IVF route because of the $$$$ and then taking a huge risk on it not working (as I am 38 and will be 39 in Feb.) The money isn't a huge factor if the risk wasn't that great. Meaning if our chances of becoming pregnant with a viable pregnancy were great, we would pay just about anything!

Well .. its easy. Take your temp for 7 days.. once when you get up and in 3 hour intervals until you hit 3 times a day. and go show it to the doc all your temps and tell them you think you have wilson's syndrome. If your temp is below normal all the time...more than likely you have it. They put you on a T3 treatment. I understand about IVF. I would do anything and pay anything, but my body not functioning correctly in many areas made me think again. I need to feel better at least have normal temps.


----------



## babywanted73

ttcstill.. I know what you mean about a new marriage, ttc and having a loss.. have you tried counseling? It has helped me.. and then sometimes we go together.
:hugs


----------



## Fairybabe

Ttcstill and babywanted...yep, with you on the new marriage thing. My mc was just three weeks after we got wed. Hadn't expected to jump straight to the "for worse" part of the vows. Hugs to you both. Fairy xx


----------



## ttcstill

we are in counseling and it does help but it does not take away those moments when you feel like running for your sanity........ we had only been married 3 days when we lost the baby...... the 21st will be two months since the wedding so it is still very fresh......


----------



## babywanted73

I totally understand that. I have been married a little over 4 months with the first loss. Its like a whirlwind. My Dh actually felt the loss was his fault. I didnt know that until counseling


----------



## Megg33k

babywanted73 said:


> Megg,
> :happydance: Send her my way please!

I will as soon as she actually unpacks her stuff and has a little visit with me here. I can't be rid of her yet... She's only just peeking in at the moment!

Regardless... Its official! I'm getting blood drawn in the morning and then birth control starting tomorrow night. I was clear on my message that I was crampy and spotting, but she didn't even ask if it had picked up. She also said tomorrow would be my CD3 blood draw... but she knows its not CD3. So, I think she's fudging things for me a bit. I'm okay with it. Worst case scenario, they just have to work with whatever my levels come back at... I don't foresee that it matters too much as long as they know where they're starting. So, BCP tomorrow and then Lupron starts a week from today! A little terrified! But, here we go!


----------



## svetayasofiya

Forgive my ignorance but why do you have to take BCP before Ivf?


----------



## Lucy1973

Great news Megg, so it begins....:happydance::hugs:


----------



## hoping:)

Megg can you update me on the 1st page... I had my appt yesterday at 5w5d and we only saw a thick endometrial lining. Doc thought everything looked good and that it may have just been too early. They drew blood yesterday and I got my results back today...They are only at 550:cry:. I have to get more blood drawn tomorrow to rule out an ectopic pregnancy:nope: I hate this so much. I am hoping it is only a failed pregnancy and not an ectopic. Either way it looks like I will be back very soon:cry


----------



## CJSG1977

:hugs: Hoping! I really hope that isnt the case!! If they double you will ok darling!!!

ttcstill counselling will really help. And it can be a lot doing so much all at once. Sometimes you have to step away from one of the things you are trying to achieve. I got married months after my 5th mc, so was planning a wedding when it happened, I was also just about to qualify in college and I was trying to set up a business. My husband was also out of work because of his back and on got statutory sick pay! Its important that you give yourself some time just for you. Do something you love that you havent done for ages!!!


----------



## Megg33k

svetayasofiya said:


> Forgive my ignorance but why do you have to take BCP before Ivf?

It rests the ovaries prior to the beating their about to take. I'll start using Lupron next week which will put me into a temp, forced state of menopause as well... They want to control everything from here on out. No leaving anything to Mother Nature now! So, they stop EVERYTHING they can. The BCP's will stop me from starting to form follicles prior to stimulating them with my injectable meds! Its all a little :wacko:... Not ignorance on your part, just confusing stuff!



hoping:) said:


> Megg can you update me on the 1st page... I had my appt yesterday at 5w5d and we only saw a thick endometrial lining. Doc thought everything looked good and that it may have just been too early. They drew blood yesterday and I got my results back today...They are only at 550:cry:. I have to get more blood drawn tomorrow to rule out an ectopic pregnancy:nope: I hate this so much. I am hoping it is only a failed pregnancy and not an ectopic. Either way it looks like I will be back very soon:cry

:cry: Are you sure you don't want me to wait until tomorrow? Is there any hope? :hugs:


----------



## hoping:)

I guess there is a slim chance that it could change. I will update you tomorrow when I get the results.


----------



## Megg33k

I'll hope with everything I have, honey!


----------



## Lucy1973

Thinking of hoping and Lucy tonight....:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Tigerlilies

Hoping, I wish you doubling numbers for tomorrow! I pray it's not what you think!

Meggs, congrats on the the spotting! Bring her on!!!

TTCstill, my temps always dip after an AF then start to climb again, it might not be normal for you but I would think it's just hormones shifting gears.

CJ, sorry you're having a hard time too! :hugs:

Fairy....ouch! I hope that doesn't last long for you, that can't be fun.


----------



## dawny690

Forgive who is Lucy?

Good luck hoping my fingers will be crossed

Congrats Cla :yipee: xxxx


----------



## Megg33k

'LucyJ' I would assume, Dawn. She got some bad news yesterday, though we're hoping for a miracle for her!


----------



## dawny690

Is she on here? :hugs: and wishes to her though no one deserves bad news

Pissed off now with the girl at work!!!! Cant do this cant do that this hurts that hurts deal with it love enjoy your miracle!!!! xxxxx


----------



## Megg33k

She's on the Disco Derail thread with me... I'm sure she's elsewhere too!


----------



## dawny690

Oh ok send her my reguards hope all is ok xxxx


----------



## Lucy1973

Lucy J started her own little thread on Pregnant after a loss forum too. Hoping for a miracle tomorrow. :dust:


----------



## BizyBee

Thinking of you hoping. :hugs:

Yay Megg!


----------



## aussiettc

:hug: to those that need it.

:happydance:for starting the drugs Megg, not long now

As for the thrush, girls make sure you give the OH the same treatment otherwsie you'll end up with it back again. by th way what do you do exactly with the yoghurt????

AFM i have an appointment with the doctor tomorrow and am hoping to get booked in for a scan soon.


----------



## CJSG1977

I'm afraid the yoghurt goes in a not so pleasant place LOL. I'm not sure eating it would make any difference. But you are right...men need it too. Nothing worse than pillar to posr and back again with thrush!!! Did that at 17 years old!! Wellllllll, I was just learning the enjoyment of sex :rofl:

https://www.yeastinfectionsigns.co.uk/using-yogurt-to-treat-thrush.php

This talks about the methods... very insightful LOL.

Good Luck Aussie!!!


----------



## dawny690

:hugs: to jenny25 poor girl thinking of you during this hard time babe xxxx


----------



## hb1

:hugs: to Lucy and Hoping - praying for a good outcome

Are you getting IVF Megg? Good luck lovely lady - you and Puppymom can be IVF sisters!!

hx


----------



## puppymom32

Thanks Hb1 look at you so far along already!!! Unfortunatly Megg will have to go it alone without me as I'm not sure when I will be matched with a clinic to start the IVF but she is definetly gonna be my IVF hero.


----------



## hb1

I can't believe how far I am - keep pinching myself!! Little Oliver is doing well so far :cloud9: ( touch wood!! - doing a lot of that ) 

Fingers crossed you get matched soon - you might even get a wonderful christmas present!! am very hopeful for you :flower: and you have time to make sure you're body is in the best possible shape for your ivf.

hx


----------



## dawny690

Who are the new :bfp:'s the number has jumped up :dance: xxxx


----------



## Megg33k

hb1 said:


> :hugs: to Lucy and Hoping - praying for a good outcome
> 
> Are you getting IVF Megg? Good luck lovely lady - you and Puppymom can be IVF sisters!!
> 
> hx

I am, indeed! :) Thank you!



puppymom32 said:


> Thanks Hb1 look at you so far along already!!! Unfortunatly Megg will have to go it alone without me as I'm not sure when I will be matched with a clinic to start the IVF but she is definetly gonna be my IVF hero.

I'll lead the way... You'll be a pro before you start if you read my journal enough! I'm not even sort of shy! :haha:



dawny690 said:


> Who are the new :bfp:'s the number has jumped up :dance: xxxx

Sassy_TTC and MinnieMone! :)


----------



## selina3127

congrats to all the bfp's i've missed lots
hugs to any1 who needs them

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## BizyBee

Yay for more bfp's! xx

Sending hugs and dust to everyone. :hugs: :dust:


----------



## Firedancer41

Razcox said:



> Fairybabe said:
> 
> 
> Hey Lilly, yep, all that :sex: sure has an effect! SOmething else they don't show in the movies hey??? :haha:
> 
> Well, i received another suggestion which might help if you don't wanna disturb the :spermy: it's pretty gross, but apparetnly it works!
> 
> Take 1-2 cloves of garlic, peel them, chop into small chunks (small enough not to stick int he throat) and down them like pills using some fruit juice/cordial to hide the taste. Repeat with one the next day if needed.
> 
> I will let you know if it works! Just tried it (hence the advice to cut the chunks small!!). Gross, but hey, if it works.....
> 
> Would this work with Garlic tablets instead and be more pleasant?Click to expand...

Yes! Garlic has natural antibiotic and anti-fungal properties; it's the allicin present that works. Garlic tablets are an excellent (not to mention low odor!) option so long as they are whole food based. 
Alfalfa is another supplement with anti-fungal properties, too...


----------



## Loren

hi ladies just thort i'd let u no i'm on team blue!!!! :D found out this morning xxxx hugs to all those who need them and congrats to those with bfps xxxxxxxx


----------



## Embo78

Hi everyone. 
Please can I join?
I'm TTCAL in September. Just waiting for AF before we start as after my ERPC the nurse said to wait 1 cycle. I'm on CD 38 and still no sign grrr!!
Hope to make some new friends who understand how I feel after my awful loss x


----------



## Megg33k

Congrats on Team :blue:, Loren! :hugs:

Welcome, Embo! I wish you didn't have to be here, but I hope we can bring you some comfort in such an awful time! I'm SO sorry for your loss, lovely! :hugs:


----------



## Embo78

Thanks Megg I really appreciate that. I'm feelin pretty lonely at mo. Me n my best friend aren't speaking at the mo. It's just too difficult. She got her BFP at the same time as my loss after only trying for 2 cycles and refuses to quit smoking. It's just so difficult to be around her for a little while but God do I miss her! We're just having a little break til I've got my head around my loss.
Is anyone lighting a candle at 7 for Loss awareness day x


----------



## babywanted73

Hi Megg, How are you?

Congrats Loren. Cant believe you are 20 weeks already

:hugs: Embo


----------



## heather_dw

Hey gals. It's pretty cold here this morning. I also am taking Robitussin now on my doctor's advice. I googled it this morning and it says take it 3x for cm? EW, it's so gross. BLECH!

I took the last clomid pill of the cycle 4 days ago, so my "window" should be opening soon. I just hope I ovulate this time. Grr. How can I ovulate without clomid but NOT ovulate on it? Weird


----------



## babywanted73

heather, take this https://www.iherb.com/Olympian-Labs...in-amp-5-mg-Folic-Acid-60-Capsules/23805?at=0

I use those an it has the guaifenesin in it. it has done wonders for my cm:) Its just like robitussion.


----------



## Megg33k

Embo78 said:


> Thanks Megg I really appreciate that. I'm feelin pretty lonely at mo. Me n my best friend aren't speaking at the mo. It's just too difficult. She got her BFP at the same time as my loss after only trying for 2 cycles and refuses to quit smoking. It's just so difficult to be around her for a little while but God do I miss her! We're just having a little break til I've got my head around my loss.
> Is anyone lighting a candle at 7 for Loss awareness day x

Oh, that's hard! :hugs: Yes! I will be lighting a candle @ 7!



babywanted73 said:


> Hi Megg, How are you?
> 
> Congrats Loren. Cant believe you are 20 weeks already
> 
> :hugs: Embo

Great! I got my drugs today! Pics in journal soon!



heather_dw said:


> Hey gals. It's pretty cold here this morning. I also am taking Robitussin now on my doctor's advice. I googled it this morning and it says take it 3x for cm? EW, it's so gross. BLECH!
> 
> I took the last clomid pill of the cycle 4 days ago, so my "window" should be opening soon. I just hope I ovulate this time. Grr. How can I ovulate without clomid but NOT ovulate on it? Weird

You will... Just wait! :hugs:


----------



## svetayasofiya

Welcome Embo. :hugs: So sorry for your loss. You are amongst a good group of girls here. Hope we can be comforting to you in your time of sadness. There are a lot of happy stories here as well that give us all hope. :flow:


----------



## BizyBee

Welcome embo. Sorry for your loss. 

Heather, good luck!

Loren, congrats on team blue.


----------



## padbrat

Meggy Moo... was nothing to do with wierd concotion of herbs that you took... was me having a stern talking to your bod.... and lo and behold AF arrives... no arguing with me!! he he he

I am thinking of you and your IVF hunni! xx

Embo.. we have all been through the pain you have... if anyone understands we do... ((hugs))

Biz... OMG you are doing so well... is there a bump yet?

Well ladies ... I am still on high on the CBFM... from day 9 to now day 25.... no lows, no peaks.. anyone hazard a guess as to what the heck my bod is up to now???


----------



## Megg33k

It was all you, padbrat! For real! :hugs: Thank you!


----------



## dawny690

*Just thought I would show you girls the pictures I took of my candles I did for Wave Of Light tonight most of you I have on fb have been tagged in memory of your angels xxxx

https://i252.photobucket.com/albums/hh34/dawny690/Randoms/DSCI0103.jpg
https://i252.photobucket.com/albums/hh34/dawny690/Randoms/DSCI0102.jpg
https://i252.photobucket.com/albums/hh34/dawny690/Randoms/DSCI0101.jpg
https://i252.photobucket.com/albums/hh34/dawny690/Randoms/DSCI0100.jpg
https://i252.photobucket.com/albums/hh34/dawny690/Randoms/DSCI0099.jpg
https://i252.photobucket.com/albums/hh34/dawny690/Randoms/DSCI0098.jpg

 es to all our angels xxxx*


----------



## babywanted73

Beautiful:)


----------



## BizyBee

Beautiful Dawny. 

Pad, boy do I ever have a bump. Not sure why I'm showing so early (progesterone?) but I love it. Still in hiding though so it's hard to hide. Pics in my journal if you're interested.
I can't believe your cbfm said hi for so long. That's crazy!


----------



## Megg33k

Gorgeous, Dawn! Thank you so much again! :hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

For all my angel mummies out there!

Wishing you healing thoughts on International Baby Loss Awareness Day!

https://farm5.static.flickr.com/4152/5085339268_f2400946f0_z.jpg

Thinking of you all today!

Special thoughts to those who have recently lost their little ones!

Hugs all around and floaty kisses to your little angels!​


----------



## Tulip

Gorgeous pics Dawn and Meggy xxxxx
Here are mine for all our angels, with Ruby watching over them....

https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs256.snc4/40157_439775372202_711812202_5832532_1401155_n.jpg

Pad, I reckon the CBFM has missed your peak but is still holding out for it xxx


----------



## dawny690

They are gorgeous Megg and Tulip xxxx


----------



## Embo78

All the pictures are amazing. I wish I'd made more of an effort now!! I just lit a candle and said a little prayer for my LO. I imagine my FIL (who passed 2 yrs ago) bouncing him on his knee. Always makes me smile, then cry cos I miss them sooo much.

Went out for a lovely meal last night with my girlies. It was my birthday on Thursday so they took me out. I'm still having positive preg tests so enjoyed a rather large glass of wine!! I was actually tipsy from one glass - lightweight hehe!! Think it's cos my bodys not used to it !!


----------



## Fairybabe

Welcome Embo. Sorry for your loss. It's a really hard time. The only advice is to be kind to yourself and let yourself grieve as much as you want to. You are in good company here, really you are. 

Happy belated birthday. Glad your friends are looking out for you.

Fairy xx


----------



## Megg33k

Gorgeous, NiK! Floaty kisses to Ruby!


----------



## Megg33k

Happy Belated Birthday, Embo! :hugs:


----------



## Embo78

Thanks fairybabe. 
My friends are so lovely but none have suffered a loss so they really don't understand me. I KNOW I get understanding here which really does offer me some comfort.

I had a good cry on my birthday cos I wouldve been 16 weeks and my fiancé was gonna book me a gender scan for my present so it was obviously an emotional day for me. We tried to make the best of it and booked tickets to see our favourite band next March. That cheered me up some.


----------



## puppymom32

Lovely trubuites ladies!!! I always imagine that my little angels are playing with their aunt my sister that died when she was 6 month old. I just feel like she is showing them the ropes around and telling them all the fun stuff they can do. She died in 1979.


----------



## Megg33k

puppymom32 said:


> Lovely trubuites ladies!!! I always imagine that my little angels are playing with their aunt my sister that died when she was 6 month old. I just feel like she is showing them the ropes around and telling them all the fun stuff they can do. She died in 1979.

Aww! That's so sad! :hugs: But very sweet!


----------



## padbrat

Awww ladies, you made me cry with your gorgeous tributes... no candles from me.... but lots of love for my angels and floaty kisses for yours xx

So Megg... what do you need me to talk to your bod about now....LMAO

Biz... such great piccys... xx

Anyone heard from Amos?... miss her...


----------



## Megg33k

padbrat said:


> Awww ladies, you made me cry with your gorgeous tributes... no candles from me.... but lots of love for my angels and floaty kisses for yours xx
> 
> So Megg... what do you need me to talk to your bod about now....LMAO
> 
> Biz... such great piccys... xx
> 
> Anyone heard from Amos?... miss her...

I've spoken to Amos! She's doing well. She's going to be trying again with heparin. And, if she has another loss, they'll start looking into another possible cause in May when her insurance will cover it.

Uhm... If you could just have a talk with my body about making sure it does everything it should in the lead up and during my IVF cycle... including getting knocked up with a sticky lil bean?


----------



## CJSG1977

The tributes were just beautiful! I said my prayers for the 6 angels I lost...and for all your beautiful angels! :hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

ttcstill said:


> Megg....... the midde one is perfect!!!!!! Thank You so much.
> 
> Chevelle- I am very happy for you...... hang in there and I think it is awesome that you are so supportive of your wife.
> 
> I have been very scared lately as the loss of our little one really took a toll on our very new marriage there have been days when I thought we were not going to make it, yesterday was a good day and today seems to be going well too....... I hope and pray that we can be sucessful and that we are able to find a way to find a peace about what happened with the baby.

Sweetie... I am so sorry this has taken so long! I almost forgot about it, if I'm honest! :hugs: I'm SOOOOO sorry! Here it is! Is there any other change you need?

https://farm5.static.flickr.com/4110/5087374495_853f1b1d60_m.jpg

Code (no *'s): [*IMG]https://farm5.static.flickr.com/4110/5087374495_853f1b1d60_m.jpg[*/IMG]


----------



## chevelle383

what the heck? We have a day to remember or losses? I didnt know that...

That was a looooong drive. Im exhausted. But wifey is 8 weeks today and all is well, minus the scary cramps that ine cannot tell if they are good cramps or bad cramps.

And...Progesterone is really irritating wifey. She is complaining of super itchy, swollen, irritated labia. You gals have any suggestions for her???


----------



## Megg33k

If you pop into my "Disco Derail" thread, there are at least 2 gals on progesterone pessaries in there! They may have advice. You're more than welcome to ask!

You can find it here: https://www.babyandbump.com/ttc-after-loss/357962-disco-derail.html


----------



## svetayasofiya

chevelle383 said:


> what the heck? We have a day to remember or losses? I didnt know that...
> 
> That was a looooong drive. Im exhausted. But wifey is 8 weeks today and all is well, minus the scary cramps that ine cannot tell if they are good cramps or bad cramps.
> 
> And...Progesterone is really irritating wifey. She is complaining of super itchy, swollen, irritated labia. You gals have any suggestions for her???

:hugs: You're like the best husband ever.


----------



## bbhopes

just wanted to say, the date 10/10/10 it's suppose to mean the end of bad things to happen and the surprising beginning of good things.. so I hope the next few months proves that to us all. Baby dust to all, hoping for all of us!


----------



## Lawa

Well ladies feel a bit despondent this month my cycle is hay wire at the moment I used to iv on cd 18 every month last month it went to cd 17 this month it was cd16! Me and oh only managed to do the deed on day of ovulation so think this is another month out for me! Starting to feel I will never get their!


----------



## Fairybabe

Hey CJ, what's happening with you at the mo?

Lawa, hang in there. Day of ov doesn't mean you are out! If you DTD just before the eggy pinged out then you still had time for the spermies to get there whilst the egg was still good! Babydust to you!

Fairy xx


----------



## Lawa

I bedded at the time I was ovulating as I get really bad ov pains!


----------



## Ruskiegirl

chevelle383 said:


> what the heck? We have a day to remember or losses? I didnt know that...
> 
> That was a looooong drive. Im exhausted. But wifey is 8 weeks today and all is well, minus the scary cramps that ine cannot tell if they are good cramps or bad cramps.
> 
> And...Progesterone is really irritating wifey. She is complaining of super itchy, swollen, irritated labia. You gals have any suggestions for her???

That sounds like a yeast infection to me hun she needs to see the doc :thumbup:


----------



## babywanted73

Dawny, I noticed your cycles are longer than mine. Have you tried progesterone cream?


----------



## Megg33k

bbhopes said:


> just wanted to say, the date 10/10/10 it's suppose to mean the end of bad things to happen and the surprising beginning of good things.. so I hope the next few months proves that to us all. Baby dust to all, hoping for all of us!

I love the sound of that! I'd like us all to be done with bad things now! :hugs: 



Lawa said:


> Well ladies feel a bit despondent this month my cycle is hay wire at the moment I used to iv on cd 18 every month last month it went to cd 17 this month it was cd16! Me and oh only managed to do the deed on day of ovulation so think this is another month out for me! Starting to feel I will never get their!

Hang in there, honey! I'm sure you'll get there!


----------



## Embo78

Hey ladies.
Hope everyone's ok.
Quick question for you. It'll be 6 weeks on Wednesday since my ERPC. I've been taking preg test every week and they are getting lighter but still a very visible line. Doc took bloods couple weeks ago and my levels are dropping but very very slowly.
My question is, when did you first get neg test and AF after mc?

Thanks in advance xx


----------



## Fairybabe

Embo, i was 10wks 3days when i started my m/c. It took 2 weeks to get a neg preg test and 6 weeks from start of m/c for first af. I didn't have any procedure tho, it was just natural. 
Hope that helps.
Fairy xx


----------



## reversal

it took 3 weeks for my negative to come, 27days for af. I was 10 weeks pregnant and had the medical mc (tablet option). Hope you get a bfp soon :hugs:


----------



## dawny690

babywanted73 said:


> Dawny, I noticed your cycles are longer than mine. Have you tried progesterone cream?

No where can you get it? xxxx


----------



## roonsma

Embo78 said:


> Hey ladies.
> Hope everyone's ok.
> Quick question for you. It'll be 6 weeks on Wednesday since my ERPC. I've been taking preg test every week and they are getting lighter but still a very visible line. Doc took bloods couple weeks ago and my levels are dropping but very very slowly.
> My question is, when did you first get neg test and AF after mc?
> 
> Thanks in advance xx

Hi Embo, its nice to see you around again hun-they're a great bunch of ladies in here who'll look after you. I still pop in frequently and it still feels like home! Good luck xx:hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

dawny690 said:


> babywanted73 said:
> 
> 
> Dawny, I noticed your cycles are longer than mine. Have you tried progesterone cream?
> 
> No where can you get it? xxxxClick to expand...

Not sure in the UK, hun. I googled "Progesterone cream in the UK" and got a lot of results. This is one place: https://www.progesterone.co.uk/


----------



## Cupcake1979

Hey Embo - I had medical management at 7+6 and got a negative test (sensative SD) exactly 3 weeks after the bleeding started, af turned up 30 days after the bleeding.

Seems odd that you would still have a positive text 6wks on. The EPU asked me to test at 3 wks and said if it was still negative that I was to go back and be scanned for anything that had been retained.

Have they not asked you to go in for a scan?


----------



## BizyBee

Embo, it took me almost 2 months to be back to zero (I had a lot of blood work to monitor). AF was 3 to 4 months after mc. I always had long cycles though. Some people hold onto the hcg longer than others. Are you being monitored by the dr? Hope you're back to normal soon.


----------



## dawny690

Happy 11wks Jen xxxx


----------



## cla

can you please take me off the list please, im sadly losing the baby:nope:
im going to see the doctor on friday as i want to know why i spot from 5dpo till af comes and if there is anything else wrong with me:dohh:


----------



## Embo78

Hi everyone. Thank you all so much for your replies.

TMI alert!

I think I've found out why Ive been having pos tests. Was at work today and I was dealing with some paperwork when I just gushed with blood tmi sorry. Went to loo thinking YAY I've started AF when I got the urge to push and a clot the size of the palm of my hand came out. No pain but I was VERY shaken up and actually threw up it affected me so much. I had to come home cos I was just covered and after getting home I'm having very bad pains and have a high temperature. 
Im just so upset. I finally felt I was getting back to normal. Or as normal as you can be. 
Rung the docs AGAIN and they're seeing me at 3:05 this aft. I'm not leaving til I get answers this time. 
I had my bloods drawn twice a couple of weeks ago. My level dropped from 232 to 209 in 48 hrs but my doc said she was happy with that cos they were dropping. I believed her!
Fortunately I'm with a new doc cos we moved house so hopefully I'll get some answers now.
Thanks again ladies.

Cla, I'm so sorry for your loss. I hope you get your answers too x


----------



## cla

Embo78 said:


> Hi everyone. Thank you all so much for your replies.
> 
> TMI alert!
> 
> I think I've found out why Ive been having pos tests. Was at work today and I was dealing with some paperwork when I just gushed with blood tmi sorry. Went to loo thinking YAY I've started AF when I got the urge to push and a clot the size of the palm of my hand came out. No pain but I was VERY shaken up and actually threw up it affected me so much. I had to come home cos I was just covered and after getting home I'm having very bad pains and have a high temperature.
> Im just so upset. I finally felt I was getting back to normal. Or as normal as you can be.
> Rung the docs AGAIN and they're seeing me at 3:05 this aft. I'm not leaving til I get answers this time.
> I had my bloods drawn twice a couple of weeks ago. My level dropped from 232 to 209 in 48 hrs but my doc said she was happy with that cos they were dropping. I believed her!
> Fortunately I'm with a new doc cos we moved house so hopefully I'll get some answers now.
> Thanks again ladies.
> 
> Cla, I'm so sorry for your loss. I hope you get your answers too x

i hope you get answers as well, really how hard can it be:hugs:


----------



## Fairybabe

Oh no Cla, so sorry to hear that. Hugs. 

Fairy xx


----------



## BizyBee

So sorry cla. :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:

Embo, what a rough day. Hope you get some answers. xx


----------



## Lucy1973

Sorry Cla :hugs:


----------



## foxforce

:hugs: cla try stay strong at this difficult time :hug:


----------



## Megg33k

cla said:


> can you please take me off the list please, im sadly losing the baby:nope:
> im going to see the doctor on friday as i want to know why i spot from 5dpo till af comes and if there is anything else wrong with me:dohh:

Oh, honey! :hugs: I'm so sorry!



Embo78 said:


> Hi everyone. Thank you all so much for your replies.
> 
> TMI alert!
> 
> I think I've found out why Ive been having pos tests. Was at work today and I was dealing with some paperwork when I just gushed with blood tmi sorry. Went to loo thinking YAY I've started AF when I got the urge to push and a clot the size of the palm of my hand came out. No pain but I was VERY shaken up and actually threw up it affected me so much. I had to come home cos I was just covered and after getting home I'm having very bad pains and have a high temperature.
> Im just so upset. I finally felt I was getting back to normal. Or as normal as you can be.
> Rung the docs AGAIN and they're seeing me at 3:05 this aft. I'm not leaving til I get answers this time.
> I had my bloods drawn twice a couple of weeks ago. My level dropped from 232 to 209 in 48 hrs but my doc said she was happy with that cos they were dropping. I believed her!
> Fortunately I'm with a new doc cos we moved house so hopefully I'll get some answers now.
> Thanks again ladies.
> 
> Cla, I'm so sorry for your loss. I hope you get your answers too x

That must have been so difficult to deal with, sweetie! :hugs: I hope someone perks up and pays attention finally!


----------



## svetayasofiya

:hugs: cla & embo


----------



## Embo78

Well finally feel listened to. Doc was lovely. Got my bloods taken and gave me a pelvic exam. Said my cervix looks ok but there are a lot of clots and unfortunately I have an infection. On 2 lots of antibiotics so no vino for me !!
I'll get the results tomorrow or day after.
Just want my body back to normal now!


----------



## cla

Embo78 said:


> Well finally feel listened to. Doc was lovely. Got my bloods taken and gave me a pelvic exam. Said my cervix looks ok but there are a lot of clots and unfortunately I have an infection. On 2 lots of antibiotics so no vino for me !!
> I'll get the results tomorrow or day after.
> Just want my body back to normal now!

Imglad everything went well don't forget to let us know your results xxx


----------



## reversal

:hugs: cla so sorry for your loss, :hugs: embo sorry your having a tough time I hope you get answers soon :hugs:


----------



## babywanted73

:hugs: cla
:hugs: embo


----------



## Tigerlilies

Clay, I'm sorry you had to go through this again. :hugs:

Embo, I wish you a speedy recovery!


----------



## CJSG1977

:hug: Cla!!!!!!

:hug: Embo!!!


----------



## aussiettc

hi girls i just wanted to update and say i had my scan today and button is measuring a lovly 7w & 5d. We even got to hear the heartbeat and take a oci home. i'll post the pic when dh scans it tomorrow (hopefully):thumbup:


----------



## cla

aussiettc said:


> hi girls i just wanted to update and say i had my scan today and button is measuring a lovly 7w & 5d. We even got to hear the heartbeat and take a oci home. i'll post the pic when dh scans it tomorrow (hopefully):thumbup:

thats fantastic news hun, i bet you are over the moon:happydance:


----------



## Lucy1973

That is fantastic news aussie :happydance:


----------



## Razcox

Thats great news Aussie cant wait to see the pic xxxxx


----------



## dawny690

:yipee: Mary so excited for you how far did you estimate you were? xxxx


----------



## BizyBee

Great news aussie! :)


----------



## Fairybabe

Fantastic news Aussie!!

Embo, hope you are feeling a bit better today. 

AFM, 9DPO here. And driving myself nuts with the am i/aren't i. AGH. 

Fairy xx


----------



## Flybee

Hi - I havent been online recently as been trying not to get too involved in trying to conceive but this month I have just tested and amazingly I have a BFP - I found out about my MMC 15th June 2010 at my 12 week scan - I then had to go through a D&C and it was a struggle to pick myself up and move on....

I am not sure how to feel now, I am excited and elated but at the same time absolutely petrified!! I have my first doctors appointment today to request an early scan to check that everything is OK..... I think my EDD is approx 29/06/11!!


----------



## Embo78

Thanks fairybabe.
Feeling pretty rank tbh. Think it's the infection. I'm burning up and have no energy. My antibiotics are making me feel sick. Full of the joys eh??!!?? Lol !

Congrats on the bfp flybee. You must be scared and over joyed all at the same time


----------



## Megg33k

Congrats, Flybee!!!


----------



## foxforce

Hi everyone :wave:

Got my bfp yesterday @10 dpo, feeling very nervous and anxious about things, feeling quite rough with symptoms too but all good and positive the hormones are kicking in I suppose trying my best not to stress too much :shock:

Gl to everyone & lots of sticky :dust: to us all!


----------



## Megg33k

Congrats, foxforce! :hugs:


----------



## Fairybabe

Wow!! 2 BFPs!!! COngrats Flybee and Foxforce.....very sticky and happy 9 months to you both. 

Praying praying praying for a BFP in these next few days. Feeling really rough, big boobs, cramps, slightly queasy, hormonal as hell, but i've had all that before with PMT. JUST WANNA KNOW (peed on a stick this morn and BFN, but i guess 9dpo is too early?)

Embo, those antibiotics will take 24-48hours to kick in before you start to feel better. Time to curl up on the sofa in a fluffy dressing gown, watch trashy daytime telly and have endless mugs of tea. Look after yourself!

Fairy xx


----------



## bluesky

:happydance: Congratulations for the BFP's


----------



## dawny690

* I got my gynocology appointment its 2nd Nov at 10.50am but im working that day so unless someone wants to swap shifts at work then I will have to re-arrange it xxxx*


----------



## babywanted73

Awesome Dawny.:)


----------



## Tigerlilies

Congratulations flybee and foxforce! Wishing you the best of luck!

Dawny, I hope someone will be able to switch with you at work so you can go to your apt!


----------



## ttcstill

Just an update:


I feel great my chart looks exactly like it did in May and I feel really positive going to start my O tests today!


----------



## Embo78

Got my hcg results this aft. They've gone down to 84. Still not 0 but atleast they're coming down. My last one, about three weeks ago, was 209.
Feelin a bit more positive finally x


----------



## CJSG1977

:hugs: Embo!!! I'm glad the figures are coming down for you.

Never Dawny!!! What will you do???? You have to go babes! Pull a sicky LOL.

Fairy how are you hun? Where are you in your cycle now?


----------



## Fairybabe

Hey CJ! Am 9DPO. BFN today. :-( But hoping it's just too early to be testing. 
Gosh, i had better get to bed. Gonna test tomorrow too. Am driving myself nuts. I only got a faint bfp on 11dpo before. So why i am testing like this just proves how nuts i am going!!!
How are you?


----------



## dawny690

CJSG1977 said:


> Never Dawny!!! What will you do???? You have to go babes! Pull a sicky LOL.

*If no-one can swap shifts with me I will have to be nice to the acting deputy who does the rota's and see if he can change it but if he wont then I will have to ring the hospital and change the date but hopefully they will help me as I've helped them loads just lately xxxxx*


----------



## Razcox

Look what i got this morning!!! Its a bit squint and tilt but there is a line :happydance:

https://i301.photobucket.com/albums/nn62/racheblakemore/DSC_0005.jpg

Which doesnt show it very well because of the flash so i invereted it:

https://i301.photobucket.com/albums/nn62/racheblakemore/DSC_0005-1.jpg

Its a faint line but in real life i can see its a line and i am normally crap at spotting faint lines! Will do another one tomorrow and then a FRER or something on Friday so i am not classing this as my :bfp: yet just a very good sign!


----------



## Fairybabe

Hey Razcox..... I am in the same boat as you this morn. Am 10DPO, have done a FRER. And there is the absolute faintest of faintest beginnings of a line, so faint that DH and I were waving it around under the lights to angle it the best way to try adn see it! Temp dipped this morn too, still above the coverline. So like you, am not classing this as my bfp yet.

Guess all we can do is wait, hope and test again tomrrow and hope for more definitive lines. SIGH.

Fairy xx


----------



## Dazed

Sorry its taking so long for your levels to go down Embo. I had the same problem and it took about 5 weeks or so for them to go down. It really sucks!! :hugs:


----------



## Firedancer41

Razcox, I don't have to tilt OR squint to see that lovely line! Fxed that you get a darker one tmorrow!! You too, Fairy!


----------



## Megg33k

Better (color corrected and cropped) versions of *Raz's* test! Its not faint... Its a BFP! CONGRATS! RAZ!
 



Attached Files:







raz_color.jpg
File size: 22.9 KB
Views: 4









raz_color_crop.jpg
File size: 68.4 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Tigerlilies

Yes it's faint but I can definitely see it! Congrats Raz!


----------



## Razcox

LOL as meg has spoken i guess you better add me as a :bfp: then! :rofl:


----------



## KittyKatBabe

Even more congrats to the new :bfp:'s :happydance:


----------



## foxforce

Congrats to you Razcox & Fairy :loopy: October is a good month!


----------



## Tigerlilies

So this past MC the Dr sent the fetal tissue off for genetic testing 3wks ago today, I had blood drawn to check for a clotting disorder last Thursday. The hematologist just called, and I don't have any markers for clotting which is great! But what in God's green earth is taking the genetic tests so long!


----------



## Megg33k

Fairybabe said:


> Hey Razcox..... I am in the same boat as you this morn. Am 10DPO, have done a FRER. And there is the absolute faintest of faintest beginnings of a line, so faint that DH and I were waving it around under the lights to angle it the best way to try adn see it! Temp dipped this morn too, still above the coverline. So like you, am not classing this as my bfp yet.
> 
> Guess all we can do is wait, hope and test again tomrrow and hope for more definitive lines. SIGH.
> 
> Fairy xx

Totally missed your post! Ooh! Do you have a pic?


----------



## Lawa

Well ladies 5 DPO for me! 

And I ave slightly sore bbs but I have cramp thighs and some stomach cramps in lower right back! 

Af or potential implantation?


----------



## Fairybabe

Hi Megg, no pic i'm afraid, tho now the FRER has been hanging around all day the line is a little more visible. Am hesitant to declare a bfp not just cos it's so faint, but cos my temp dipped this morn and i do have some cramping. Had cramping last time i was preggers too, but still, i want to wait for a better line and hopefully a temp rise tomorrow. 

Praying lots here! 

Fairy xxx


----------



## Megg33k

Hoping for you, FB! :hugs:


----------



## svetayasofiya

Congrats Razcox, that is a definite BFP!!!! :happydance:

Fairybabe- fx'd for you!!! :flower:

So many BFP's going around, this thread has good vibes. :hugs:


----------



## CJSG1977

Lawa I am 6 DPO and have had similar symptoms. My boobs have been REALLY sore and they are never sore until 3 days before AF. I have had BAD shooting stabbing pains on my right side and bad low back pain today. GL hun!!!!

Fairy!!!! OMG!!! We are on the same cycle...but cause my OV messed up I am 6 DPO.... This is gonna be your BFP hunni!!! I want to see a pic! PEE ON A STICK WOMAN!!! LOL.


----------



## impatient1

Congrats to the new "bfp"s!

:dust: to all!


----------



## dawny690

*You know if you take a BCP pill to confuse your body into starting a new cycle how long after you take it should it work? I took it for 6 days from CD88-CD93 had spotting from CD89-CD93 thats wierd  the spotting I had previous to this was 12 days before that for 4 days still not had the  and today will be the 3rd day since I took my last BCP and im sure last time I took it to regulate my cycle it started like a day or 2 afterwards??!! Any idea's girls xxxx*


----------



## BizyBee

Congrats on the new bfp's!


----------



## Tigerlilies

My goodness dawny, that's some crazy stuff that's going on with you. I don't even know how to answer that! Sorry.


----------



## ttcstill

Can someone help me here...... I can not figure out how to post my banner that meggs made me


----------



## Fairybabe

Morning, 
Pink line defo there today!!

So i declare a :bfp: !!! :happydance::happydance:

Now stick little beany stick hard and say there until start July 2011!!! PLEASE.

Lawa and CJ, hope you add to the October fest too!

So happy! But terrified. This one WILL stick. PMA PMA PMA.

Can you add me please Megg? Cheers

Fairy xx


----------



## Razcox

Fairybabe said:


> Morning,
> Pink line defo there today!!
> 
> So i declare a :bfp: !!! :happydance::happydance:
> 
> Now stick little beany stick hard and say there until start July 2011!!! PLEASE.
> 
> Lawa and CJ, hope you add to the October fest too!
> 
> So happy! But terrified. This one WILL stick. PMA PMA PMA.
> 
> Can you add me please Megg? Cheers
> 
> Fairy xx

Thats great news! Mine was darker to today so i am now saying its a :bfp: , like you its just got to stick now until 1st July!!!

Hey we can be bump buddies :happydance:


----------



## Sparkly

dawny690 said:


> *You know if you take a BCP pill to confuse your body into starting a new cycle how long after you take it should it work? I took it for 6 days from CD88-CD93 had spotting from CD89-CD93 thats wierd  the spotting I had previous to this was 12 days before that for 4 days still not had the  and today will be the 3rd day since I took my last BCP and im sure last time I took it to regulate my cycle it started like a day or 2 afterwards??!! Any idea's girls xxxx*

I would say, I think that polyp you have needs removing, it seems to be interfering with your cycles, and it's probably preventing pregnancy too hun. I know you're nervous about it....but think of your forever baby.....it'll be worth it. :hugs:


----------



## Sparkly

Great news Raz and Fairy :happydance:

PICS!!!!! :flower:


----------



## Fairybabe

Yay Raz! Bump buddies it is!!! It means we'll be 12 weeks just under a week before Christmas! Hurrah! PMA PMA PMA.


----------



## Razcox

Ohhh i see you have been brave and got a ticker . . . . Not sure i am ready for that yet!!!

As requested here is a pic:

https://i288.photobucket.com/albums/ll182/razcox/DSC_0004.jpg


----------



## Fairybabe

Well i figure what the hell with the ticker! Might as well enjoy it! This one IS going to stick. 

As for pics sparkly, my digital camera is battery less at the mo...so no joy on the pics! Sorry! But it's an FRER with a definitely there thin pink line! YAy!


----------



## selina3127

well witch got me again, officially 12 months ttc now grrrrrrr xxxx


----------



## Fairybabe

:hugs::hugs::hugs:Selina.


----------



## Razcox

Selina - Aww i'm sorry hun huge :hug: the 1 year mile stone is a tough one xxxxx We just had our 2 year TTC milestone :(

Fairybabe - You have spured me on! Just been looking at a few tickers but i think i will wait until AF doesnt show tomorrow then put one on. Been in 1st tri and there doesnt seem to be a thread yet for july due date, lol i am too much of a coward to start one though!


----------



## selina3127

thanks girls can't believe a year has passed already just think that it will never happen for me again but got to keep hoping i suppose
congrats to all the bfp's 
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Fairybabe

Yeah, my AF would be due tomorrow/sat, so maybe on monday i'll be brave and start a July thread??? I'm throwing all the PMA i've got at this!!! No other way through the fear i feel!


----------



## Tigerlilies

Yaaaaayyyyy! Darker lines! Congrats Fairy! And congrats again Raz!

Selina, so sorry, how frustrating....I can't remember, have you been on fertility drugs at all?


----------



## dawny690

*I dont think its down to the polyp to be honest as last time I took the BCP was after my last blighted ovum to help get my body back to normal and it worked I have my appointment with gynocology soon so will see what happens next xxxx*


----------



## debgreasby

Congrats to all the new :bfp:

Just a quick update ... i'm on team :pink: :)


----------



## Razcox

debgreasby said:


> Congrats to all the new :bfp:
> 
> Just a quick update ... i'm on team :pink: :)

Yeah! So pleased for you :happydance: Thought of any names yet?


----------



## Tigerlilies

Congratulations Deb for your baby girl!


----------



## selina3127

no not been on any fertility drugs docs won't even take me serious yet as i have had 2 pregnancies naturally 1st one i got pregnant on the pill he's 7 now 2nd took me 10 moths to concieve he's 4 now and the 3rd took me 3 months but ended in mc :-( xxx


----------



## dawny690

*Congrats on your little  GIRL  Deb  so pleased for you xxxx*


----------



## cla

selina3127 said:


> no not been on any fertility drugs docs won't even take me serious yet as i have had 2 pregnancies naturally 1st one i got pregnant on the pill he's 7 now 2nd took me 10 moths to concieve he's 4 now and the 3rd took me 3 months but ended in mc :-( xxx

im sorry they wont help you. i mc again on sunday and im going to the doctors tomorrow to see whats going on. this is my second mc, first one at 17weeks and then this one at 4/5 weeks. iam worried to go and see him for him to say we cant do anything


----------



## cla

congrats again deb on your little girl xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Dazed

Yay Deb for team pink!! :happydance:


----------



## ttcstill

Congrats to Raz and Fairy....... :happydance: ........ I hope these little beans stick.


----------



## Megg33k

Fairy - Congrats!!!! :hugs:



selina3127 said:


> well witch got me again, officially 12 months ttc now grrrrrrr xxxx

Aw! I'm so sorry, honey! :hugs:



debgreasby said:


> Congrats to all the new :bfp:
> 
> Just a quick update ... i'm on team :pink: :)

Woohoo for Team :pink:!



ttcstill said:


> Congrats to Raz and Fairy....... :happydance: ........ I hope these little beans stick.

Yay! You got it worked out! It looks nice there! :thumbup:


----------



## Megg33k

We're about to change "thread months" again... Tomorrow is the last day to be in the 9th month of BFP's! Then on to month 10! I like 10! :thumbup:


----------



## Tigerlilies

selina3127 said:


> no not been on any fertility drugs docs won't even take me serious yet as i have had 2 pregnancies naturally 1st one i got pregnant on the pill he's 7 now 2nd took me 10 moths to concieve he's 4 now and the 3rd took me 3 months but ended in mc :-( xxx

Okay, yes you have two boys but this doesn't mean your body can't change. I have always read if you have unsuccessfully tried for a year, then you have fertility problems, never in reading that did I see a disclaimer that this wasn't true for women who have previously had a child!


----------



## Tigerlilies

cla said:


> im sorry they wont help you. i mc again on sunday and im going to the doctors tomorrow to see whats going on. this is my second mc, first one at 17weeks and then this one at 4/5 weeks. iam worried to go and see him for him to say we cant do anything

:hugs:


----------



## KittyKatBabe

Megg, I am with you on 10.......hoping to be able to add in the 10th of year 2010 would be good for me!


----------



## KittyKatBabe

Congrats Fairybabe and Raz on your new :bfp:'s lots of sticky :dust: to you both x x 

Selina big :hugs:, I was also down earlier this month as it was 12 months since my last :bfp: and its 2 weeks off my the 12 month anniversary of my last loss.............pants, just hoping new year new start, bit like we do at 31st Dec, if that makes sense :hugs:


----------



## ttcstill

I like 10 too megg and I think we should just call it now..... we are going to have at least 10 bfp's in month 10


----------



## Tigerlilies

Completely agree about 10! I'm hoping to be one of the ten....:thumbup:


----------



## Tigerlilies

I'm so crushed! The OB office called and the genetics tests are inconclusive b.c all of the tissue was dead. I'm going to have to pay for a dam test that they couldn't even do! :hissy: I know my OB office didn't do the test, it was shipped off to California and the baby probably died a week, maybe two weeks prior but come on! No one thought of this first! Esp the ppl in CA, you'd think they would at least ask first before trying to culture the tissue! Seriously! What he hell!


----------



## dawny690

*Looks like the  is on her way went to the toilet this evening and I have some brown gunky discharge not far off light flow  about time too xxxx*


----------



## Fairybabe

Thanks for the well wishes ladies. Don't think the good news has sunk in yet.

Deb, yay for team pink!

Thanks for adding me Megg. I like being no134. Sounds like a lucky number! 

Night all

Fairy xx


----------



## Megg33k

ttcstill said:


> I like 10 too megg and I think we should just call it now..... we are going to have at least 10 bfp's in month 10

AT LEAST 10! I say more! :winkwink:



Tigerlilies said:


> Completely agree about 10! I'm hoping to be one of the ten....:thumbup:

I'll add more slots, just in case!



Tigerlilies said:


> I'm so crushed! The OB office called and the genetics tests are inconclusive b.c all of the tissue was dead. I'm going to have to pay for a dam test that they couldn't even do! :hissy: I know my OB office didn't do the test, it was shipped off to California and the baby probably died a week, maybe two weeks prior but come on! No one thought of this first! Esp the ppl in CA, you'd think they would at least ask first before trying to culture the tissue! Seriously! What he hell!

What a load of crap! I'm so sorry, honey!



dawny690 said:


> *Looks like the  is on her way went to the toilet this evening and I have some brown gunky discharge not far off light flow  about time too xxxx*

Woohoo! About time!



Fairybabe said:


> Thanks for the well wishes ladies. Don't think the good news has sunk in yet.
> 
> Deb, yay for team pink!
> 
> Thanks for adding me Megg. I like being no134. Sounds like a lucky number!
> 
> Night all
> 
> Fairy xx

I think it sounds plenty lucky!


AFM... OMG! So, Monday they found a uterine polyp on a saline sonogram, I'm having it removed this coming Monday. Today, I went to my GP, and found out that (just like my "sister" Amos) I have heterozygous MTHFR! So, looks like I'll need blood thinners post-embryo transfer!


----------



## Tigerlilies

Megg33k said:


> AFM... OMG! So, Monday they found a uterine polyp on a saline sonogram, I'm having it removed this coming Monday. Today, I went to my GP, and found out that (just like my "sister" Amos) I have heterozygous MTHFR! So, looks like I'll need blood thinners post-embryo transfer!

Oh man Meggs! Do they think that polyp might have been causing a hormone imbalance? So glad they found all of this BEFORE the IVF!!!! I hope this is a good sign of everything coming together and getting taken care of b.c beanie is coming to stay this time! :thumbups:


----------



## Fairybabe

Hey Megg, looked up heterozygous mthfr as i didn't know what it was, thought this explained it well and gave good info about asking for your homocysteine levels to be checked too.
https://miscarriage.about.com/od/thrombophiliadisorders/i/mthfr.htm
As Tigerlillies said, I hope this means you are sorted ready for that beanie!

Dawny, hugs. That's not fair. 

Night.

Fairy xx


----------



## svetayasofiya

I hope to be one of the 10 too please!!!! :flow:


----------



## dawny690

Fairybabe said:


> Dawny, hugs. That's not fair.
> 
> Night.
> 
> Fairy xx

*It's quite alright hun have been waiting long enough for her so rather she visits now and starts coming regular again so I know we can try again had to do this last time we had a blighted ovum too my body must hate them as much as me  xxxx*


----------



## Megg33k

Tigerlilies said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> AFM... OMG! So, Monday they found a uterine polyp on a saline sonogram, I'm having it removed this coming Monday. Today, I went to my GP, and found out that (just like my "sister" Amos) I have heterozygous MTHFR! So, looks like I'll need blood thinners post-embryo transfer!
> 
> Oh man Meggs! Do they think that polyp might have been causing a hormone imbalance? So glad they found all of this BEFORE the IVF!!!! I hope this is a good sign of everything coming together and getting taken care of b.c beanie is coming to stay this time! :thumbups:Click to expand...

No, the polyp isn't likely to cause a hormonal imbalance but it could cause issues with irregular bleeding, implantation and proper embryonic growth. So, it causes plenty of problems without it involving hormones.



Fairybabe said:


> Hey Megg, looked up heterozygous mthfr as i didn't know what it was, thought this explained it well and gave good info about asking for your homocysteine levels to be checked too.
> https://miscarriage.about.com/od/thrombophiliadisorders/i/mthfr.htm
> As Tigerlillies said, I hope this means you are sorted ready for that beanie!
> 
> Dawny, hugs. That's not fair.
> 
> Night.
> 
> Fairy xx

I'll read through it... but I was just told the same thing in another thread about homocysteine levels. I'm trying to wade through my blood results to see if that was ever tested! Thank you for the info! :hugs:


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Please oh please i hope i get my sticky on month 10 its the big one with hubbys bday due date LOTS of :dust: for everyone!
Yay for team pink deb thats fantastic !
Congratz on all the new pregnanies and sorry for the new losses :hug:


----------



## Megg33k

Yeah, I'm desperately hoping for month 10 too... It would be just in time to circumvent my 2nd EDD! Oh please!


----------



## selina3127

got my appointment through from hospital for coloscopy so gonna see what the results from that are then push for testing to see why i've failed to concieve yet hopefully i will get somewhere with the useless docs !!!! xxxx


----------



## cla

well i have been to the doctors this morning and i have got somewhere thank god.
ive got to take a urine sample to the hospital tomorrow which really i know there is no point as i have tested and it was neg.
i have asked if i could have a low progesterone due to the fact iam spotting everymonth and he said it might be, but the hospital will sort you out :) :)


----------



## cla

selina3127 said:


> got my appointment through from hospital for coloscopy so gonna see what the results from that are then push for testing to see why i've failed to concieve yet hopefully i will get somewhere with the useless docs !!!! xxxx

i hope they sort you out hun xxx


----------



## Megg33k

I hope you both get some answers, girls! :hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

Looks like we might be wrapping up the "month" with a satisfying 135! Congrats to Chelsea41205!!!

So, unless there's another BFP today... Then, we start the 10th month on a multiple of 5... which is good for crazy people like me! :haha:


----------



## tryforbaby2

debgreasby said:


> Congrats to all the new :bfp:
> 
> Just a quick update ... i'm on team :pink: :)

Congratulations!!!!


----------



## ttcstill

I am pretty sure I have O'd as today was the second day of temp rise and it is over my coverline...... still no crosshairs but I am convinced.


----------



## Megg33k

Looks good, ttcstill!


----------



## sequeena

AF day for me and no sign yet! :dance:


----------



## BizyBee

:hi: Thinking of you. Glad to see more bfp's and hope the number continues to jump!


----------



## Ruskiegirl

sequeena said:


> AF day for me and no sign yet! :dance:

:dust: FX crossed for you hun that its a :bfp: coming and you would be number 1 for month 10 !


----------



## chevelle383

just got back from hunting today, which is why ive been absent. I will catch up on the posts tomorrow. Just thought id say hi. Im pooped and wif and wifeys MS is in full swing,
at 8 weeks. cant belive it


----------



## SunShyn2205

Hope you all are doing well and keeping you spirits high!

Congrats on New BFP's and :dust: to all the TTCAL Sisters!


----------



## Lawa

Afternnon ladies thuink I am out this monthy 9 dpo and bfn :(


----------



## Fairybabe

I got BFN on 9DPO. V faint BFP on 10dpo. So you ain't out yet Lawa!!


----------



## Lawa

Ohh congrats hunny! 

Well i have sore bbs and a bit of a runny nose and sore throat.

Had a few occasions of mild pinches and cramps but thasts it.

But I am on Steriods for NK cells which I belive can mask Symptoms!


----------



## Deniz

Hi, I had my mmc in July, and my BFP in October. Happy but worried!


----------



## CJSG1977

Good luck with the upcoming appointments!


And congrats to the new BFP's!!!!

Month ten... I hope I get to be in month 10! Maybe my FS appt on tuesday will make that happen.


----------



## chevelle383

Hey!!! Awesome fairybabe!!!!


----------



## babywanted73

Congrats girls.


----------



## Lucy1973

Hey congrats on reaching 8 weeks and MS too Chev and wifey, I am made up for you. :happydance:

Deniz, hope everything goes well for you this time :hugs:

CJ, hope your appointment on Tuesday will help you get your sticky beanie, I can't wait to see that happen! :hugs:


----------



## sequeena

My period is one day late :) Testing tomorrow.


----------



## Fairybabe

Oooh Sequeena, fingers crossed for that bfp!!! 

Fairy xx


----------



## dawny690

Good luck Sarah hun xxxx


----------



## Tigerlilies

Today is first day of AF since the MC! 2WW officially begins! :thumbups:


----------



## lilly77

Megg I got my BFP today!!!!!! Please add me to the BFP list! 

But I am terrified and so shocked - have had worst pms symptoms this month, bad cramping (?????) and THREE BFNS - booking doctors today to check everythings ok as can have viability scan at 6/7 weeks due to last pg ending in MC...

so I'm not even feelin that happy and secure yet.. I am TERRIFIED.


----------



## Tigerlilies

Congratulations Lily!!!!

Sequeena, FX'd for you!!!!

AFM......umm....I don't know what to think. Yesterday a few hours before bed I had a decent amount of red on the tissue when I went to the bathroom, mild cramps and low back pain. Right before bed, nothing on the tissue but still low back pain and the mild cramps. This morning nothing, and my temp went back up a degree....if nature is messing with me, I'm gonna be pissed!


----------



## Megg33k

lilly77 said:


> Megg I got my BFP today!!!!!! Please add me to the BFP list!
> 
> But I am terrified and so shocked - have had worst pms symptoms this month, bad cramping (?????) and THREE BFNS - booking doctors today to check everythings ok as can have viability scan at 6/7 weeks due to last pg ending in MC...
> 
> so I'm not even feelin that happy and secure yet.. I am TERRIFIED.

Congrats, Lilly! :hugs:


----------



## cla

congrats on all the new bfps xxxx


----------



## Fairybabe

Congrats Lilly!! Of course you are terrified. Am excited and terrified in equal measures. Which one wins varies throughout the day. Working on yoga breathing just to stop my brain going around! PMA is the way forward. We will sport large bumps soon!

Excellent news!


----------



## lilly77

thanks guys! did another test, digi one this time - definitely pg 

Megg - MASSIVE luck to you and sticky baby dust for your IVF cycle XXX


----------



## KittyKatBabe

Congratulations to all the new :bfp:'s we want a good month in the month of 10 lol

:hugs:


----------



## impatient1

Congratulations on all the new :bfp:s


----------



## CJSG1977

It looks like I am out for def... 11DPO and light af tonight... gutted!!

Congrats Lilly!!


----------



## sequeena

AF here too. Fricking 32 day cycle. NOT HAPPY!!!


----------



## Fairybabe

Sequeena, CJ, big hugs to you both. Sorry the damn witch showed.

Fairy xx


----------



## Razcox

Sequeena & CJ - So sorry the evil :witch: got you both :hug:


----------



## Lucy1973

Sequeena and CJ, sorry the horrid witch showed :hugs:


----------



## Mummytofour

Megg, can you add my BFP please?
It was this month last year that I had my mmc, so I am really nervous about saying it out loud.
Que sera though eh?!

This was my first month on Clomid at 25mg. My old body obviously just needed a push!


----------



## Dazed

Sorry CJ & Sequeena :hugs:


----------



## Tigerlilies

Congratulations Mummytofour!

Sorry CJ and Sequeena, I know how frustrating it is. :hugs:

AFM, I spotted once on Sunday, a little bit yesterday and absolutely nothing since! :growlmad: I don't know what is going on but if there continues to be nothing today I think I'm going to test tomorrow.


----------



## Mummytofour

Tigerlilies....thats kinda what I had!
I had a bit of brown/ dark red spotting on Saturday night and thought, "oh well on to next month again".

When af didn't show the next morning or the next etc.. I did a test this morning and BFP!

GL and FX'd :thumbup:


----------



## Megg33k

Mummytofour said:


> Megg, can you add my BFP please?
> It was this month last year that I had my mmc, so I am really nervous about saying it out loud.
> Que sera though eh?!
> 
> This was my first month on Clomid at 25mg. My old body obviously just needed a push!

I'd love to! Congrats! :hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

I thought I should update on my own saga quickly. I won't be in month 10 of BFP's. Its not even an option now. As soon as I get my withdrawal bleed from the BCP, I have to go right back onto them. Apparently, there was more than 1 polyp and various other unnecessary tissue found during my hysteroscopy and I ended up having a D&C (ERPC) instead. I didn't know this until this morning. Anyway, too much tissue was taken to give me a fighting chance in the Nov IVF cycle, so I'm being transfered to the Dec cycle. 

While I know that its much better to have the tissue out, and I know I need to heal to have a perfect environment for my lil bean to grow... Please refrain from telling me to be patient and how this is better in the long run and such. I do understand the sentiment... but I would have been ever so appreciative if my body could have just cooperated and allowed THIS to be the right time.


----------



## Megg33k

P.S. Just looked, and our 1st month of BFP's are now babies. Congrats to those new mummies out there!


----------



## Fairybabe

Megg, sending you hugs. 

Fairy xx


----------



## Tigerlilies

Oh Meggs, how frustrating to get so close and then told you have to wait a little longer. My heart goes out you. :hugs: If it has to be Dec, I hope it's early Dec so that way it doesn't seem as far away.


----------



## babywanted73

Megg33k said:


> I thought I should update on my own saga quickly. I won't be in month 10 of BFP's. Its not even an option now. As soon as I get my withdrawal bleed from the BCP, I have to go right back onto them. Apparently, there was more than 1 polyp and various other unnecessary tissue found during my hysteroscopy and I ended up having a D&C (ERPC) instead. I didn't know this until this morning. Anyway, too much tissue was taken to give me a fighting chance in the Nov IVF cycle, so I'm being transfered to the Dec cycle.
> 
> While I know that its much better to have the tissue out, and I know I need to heal to have a perfect environment for my lil bean to grow...* Please refrain from telling me to be patient and how this is better in the long run and such. *I do understand the sentiment... but I would have been ever so appreciative if my body could have just cooperated and allowed THIS to be the right time.

I am tired of hearing the very same thing!

:hugs: I am glad the polyp showed on the u/s so that way they were able to go in and see the extra tissue.


----------



## cla

Sending you loads of hugs megg xxx


----------



## impatient1

:hugs: Megg!


----------



## svetayasofiya

I think we're allowed to hug you though, Megg! :hugs: If anyone understands, the girls on this thread do! Not one experience is the same but when you look up frustration in the dictionary I think there is a link to BNB!! xo


----------



## dawny690

:hugs: megg sorry it wont be this month lets hope when you have it done next month that you end up with at least twins if not more. Congratulations on the :bfp:'s girls xxxx


----------



## Megg33k

Yes! I'm gladly accepting hugs still! LOL Always!!! :hugs: 

I'm grateful that they found it all and its gone... I really am! And, I'm grateful that he left me in very little to no pain! I'm SO grateful for that!

But we do live the pinnacle of frustration... daily! I don't honestly know how we get through some days. I'm just really happy to have you all in my life, even if its my e-life! :flower:

Dawn - Twins, yes! More, no thanks! Anything more than 2 is a bit much for me! :haha: But, I've lost 2, and I'd gladly take them both back! :thumbup:


----------



## Fairybabe

I'm panicking. Hoping someone on here can tell me if its a valid panic. Got my BFP on 3wks5days. It was a pale line on a FRER test. So a week on, i decided to use my last test to see how much darker the line would be. It's not. It's just the same degree of paleness. And last week i felt really sicky, in waves and last couple of days i haven't noticed that as much. 
Terrified it's vanishing in there or something!
Fairy xx


----------



## tryforbaby2

Megg :hugs:


----------



## tryforbaby2

Megg33k said:


> Yes! I'm gladly accepting hugs still! LOL Always!!! :hugs:
> 
> I'm grateful that they found it all and its gone... I really am! And, I'm grateful that he left me in very little to no pain! I'm SO grateful for that!
> 
> But we do live the pinnacle of frustration... daily! I don't honestly know how we get through some days. I'm just really happy to have you all in my life, even if its my e-life! :flower:
> 
> Dawn - Twins, yes! More, no thanks! Anything more than 2 is a bit much for me! :haha: But, I've lost 2, and I'd gladly take them both back! :thumbup:

Thats is so beautiful :cry:

I always pop in to check on you Megg. :hugs:


----------



## Tigerlilies

Fairy, have you had your hcg levels checked yet to make sure they're doubling?


----------



## svetayasofiya

Fairybabe said:


> I'm panicking. Hoping someone on here can tell me if its a valid panic. Got my BFP on 3wks5days. It was a pale line on a FRER test. So a week on, i decided to use my last test to see how much darker the line would be. It's not. It's just the same degree of paleness. And last week i felt really sicky, in waves and last couple of days i haven't noticed that as much.
> Terrified it's vanishing in there or something!
> Fairy xx

I wouldn't stress Fairybabe. You are only 4wks and a bit right? Sorry I can't see your ticker now that I replied... But honestly, it takes some woman weeks to even get a BFP, not to worry. I don't think the paleness is anything to be concerned about. If you are really stressed maybe you can go get your blood drawn? :shrug: In my books a BFP is a BFP, AND don't go out and buy more FRER's lol :hugs: Be Happy. :flower: From what I have read, ms doesn't usually start until week 6 (I was well into week 5 before I felt nauseous) so enjoy this time of feeling good.


----------



## Fairybabe

Thanks Svetaya and Tigerlillies. That's reassuring. Haven't had bloods done yet. I have an appt booked with my GP next Tues, so am going to ask for beta hcgs to be done then. So annoyed with myself for testing like that htis morn, i was doing really well on the nerves front until i did that! I'm only 4wks4days, so i guess yes, early days for the hcg to be making my tests darker. Promise I won't go and buy more! Can't afford them at the mo! Just as well. I am sooooo happy to have this BFP, just so scared it will be taken away again.
I wish i could just go to sleep for another 2 months and wake up at just gone 12 weeks with a lovely scan telling me all is well! 

Thanks for your support.

Fairy xx


----------



## CJSG1977

Fairy hunny you are going to be doing just fine. Dont over analyse or you will cause yourself stress. There is a beautiful bean in there that plans on sticking around. You shouldnt have tested but as you did...the line wasnt lighter! So thats wonderful. Like the girls said...you are only just over 4 weeks, and you have a bfp missy!!! I'm gutted I'm not going to be bump buddies with you. But I am thrilled you did it this month girl! 

:hug:

Tiger I have to say i have a star-gazed lily tattooed on my thigh, I'm having it built into my back so cant wait to have it finished.


----------



## Megg33k

Fairybabe said:


> I'm panicking. Hoping someone on here can tell me if its a valid panic. Got my BFP on 3wks5days. It was a pale line on a FRER test. So a week on, i decided to use my last test to see how much darker the line would be. It's not. It's just the same degree of paleness. And last week i felt really sicky, in waves and last couple of days i haven't noticed that as much.
> Terrified it's vanishing in there or something!
> Fairy xx

The other girls seem to talk sense! I'm hoping your betas bring amazing news!



tryforbaby2 said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> Yes! I'm gladly accepting hugs still! LOL Always!!! :hugs:
> 
> I'm grateful that they found it all and its gone... I really am! And, I'm grateful that he left me in very little to no pain! I'm SO grateful for that!
> 
> But we do live the pinnacle of frustration... daily! I don't honestly know how we get through some days. I'm just really happy to have you all in my life, even if its my e-life! :flower:
> 
> Dawn - Twins, yes! More, no thanks! Anything more than 2 is a bit much for me! :haha: But, I've lost 2, and I'd gladly take them both back! :thumbup:
> 
> Thats is so beautiful :cry:
> 
> I always pop in to check on you Megg. :hugs:Click to expand...

Thank you! :hugs:


----------



## tryforbaby2

Your welcome Megg! I am a quiet stalker of the this thread for the most part, but I always look after you and Bizy......Bizy seems very well and my prayers are going out to you Megg!!! 

I am TTC cycle 16 after MC/D&C in July at 12 weeks.


----------



## Tigerlilies

That's cool CJ! I love lilies, in fact I used them for my wedding bouquet!

Trying, FX'd for you in these next couple of days!

AFM, the dr who treated me during my MC wanted me to wait a couple of cycles before we tried again but I made it clear how we're going for it (well, whenever AF finally shows up!) so I was referred back to another dr that I saw before we last got PG and will see him Monday to talk about Clomid! (Meggs, I know you hate clomid...) but the dr I'm going to see thinks it might help my eggs mature more which might help the short luteal phases I had before so I'm feeling good about this!


----------



## Megg33k

tryforbaby2 said:


> Your welcome Megg! I am a quiet stalker of the this thread for the most part, but I always look after you and Bizy......Bizy seems very well and my prayers are going out to you Megg!!!
> 
> I am TTC cycle 16 after MC/D&C in July at 12 weeks.

Aww! I'm so sorry for your loss, honey! My thoughts are with you! Tons of dust!!!


----------



## Vickieh1981

Wow I have missed tons of bfps since I was last on. Far too many to go back through the thread so will just say how pleased I am for you all.

Megg I am pretty sure I saw than Dan-O got a bfp on the pregnancy test gallery 

Waves to everyone. xxx


----------



## tryforbaby2

Megg33k said:


> tryforbaby2 said:
> 
> 
> Your welcome Megg! I am a quiet stalker of the this thread for the most part, but I always look after you and Bizy......Bizy seems very well and my prayers are going out to you Megg!!!
> 
> I am TTC cycle 16 after MC/D&C in July at 12 weeks.
> 
> Aww! I'm so sorry for your loss, honey! My thoughts are with you! Tons of dust!!!Click to expand...

Aww Thanks! I came in here in July, but at the same time it was such a busy thread that I couldnt keep up!!!

Since I am around Ovulation or 1dpo I am still pretty positive about this cycle (as I get every month! :haha:). Just going to try and relax, as I am too used to this by now! LOL

Hope you are having a great day!! :hi:


----------



## Embo78

Hey everyone. Not been on for a bit. Prob only been a week but feels like months to me hehe. I've just been trying to get thru the days without thinking so much. My infection has cleared up thank goodness and on Tuesday I finally got a neg preg test, 7 weeks after ERPC !! I've never been so glad!! Can't believe I spent 11 months gagging for a line to appear but the last 5 weeks wishing for it to be gone! Bizarre!!
Feel like I'm one more step toward joining everyone in their TTC !!

Sorry this month is out for you Meg. Must be soo frustrating. Sending big :hugs:

Congrats on all the bfp's
Love Em x


----------



## Fairybabe

Megg, can you take my BFP off please and add a 2nd angel?

Temps dropped this morn, preg tests negative. Now starting to bleed. Went to doc, am having HCG bloods drawn tomorrow just to confirm i have been pregnant. Doc says once that is confirmed i will get a referral to a gynae, but that could take ages. Can anyone tell me what blood tests/investigations i could get a GP to do whilst waiting for a gynae referral??

Am just so gutted. Always thought any probs I had would be in getting pregnnt, didn't occur to me it would be in staying pregnant. THis is just so hard. 

Fairy xx


----------



## reversal

so sorry for your loss fairybabe :hugs:


----------



## mumanddad

Congrats on the bfps
Megg sorry to read what has been going on i really hope december is the month for you x


----------



## Round2

Sorry to bring the numbers down. Had my second MMC today. 

Beyond devestated....I have no words.


----------



## tryforbaby2

Fairybabe said:


> Megg, can you take my BFP off please and add a 2nd angel?
> 
> Temps dropped this morn, preg tests negative. Now starting to bleed. Went to doc, am having HCG bloods drawn tomorrow just to confirm i have been pregnant. Doc says once that is confirmed i will get a referral to a gynae, but that could take ages. Can anyone tell me what blood tests/investigations i could get a GP to do whilst waiting for a gynae referral??
> 
> Am just so gutted. Always thought any probs I had would be in getting pregnnt, didn't occur to me it would be in staying pregnant. THis is just so hard.
> 
> Fairy xx

I am very sorry Fairy. I have no words as this is a terrible thing to happen. I am so sorry. :cry:



Round2 said:


> Sorry to bring the numbers down. Had my second MMC today.
> 
> Beyond devestated....I have no words.

No need to ever apologize for bringing the numbers down. I am so very sorry for your loss. :cry: 


I never ever like to see mc's....ever. My deepest sympathy goes out to you both, along with the other women (including myself), that this is traumatizing and so depressing. There is no words to say to make the world better, and I am truly sorry and I am here if anyone would like to talk.
My deepest condolences :cry:


----------



## dawny690

So sorry fairybabe and round2 :hugs: xxxx


----------



## Lucy1973

Sorry and hugs to Fairybabe, Round2 and chilli :cry::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## cla

iam so sorry for the new losses my thoughts are with you xxx


----------



## Vickieh1981

So sorry to see the new losses.

Megg - really sorry to see your news xxx


----------



## Tigerlilies

:hugs: Fairy and Round2. I wish you a fast recovery physically and emotionally so you may get a BFP with your for-keeps babies soon.


----------



## svetayasofiya

My deepest condolences to the new losses. :cry: So sorry you have to go through this again. xox


----------



## Embo78

I'm so sorry for the losses. I wish I could say something to make it a little better but I know myself that nothing eases the pain. 
All I can say is I'm here if you need a cyber shoulder to cry on :hugs:


----------



## reversal

Round2 said:


> Sorry to bring the numbers down. Had my second MMC today.
> 
> Beyond devestated....I have no words.

so sorry for your loss :hugs::hugs:


----------



## dawny690

:hissy: not had a good or happy day today glad when a new day starts pissed off isn't even close to how I have felt today x


----------



## gmd17

Hi Dawn, sounds like you've had a bit of shit day then... if it makes you feel any better you're not the only one! I had a D&C back in July and ever since had spots all over me like flipin teenager... finally went to see the doc today and he's put me on some antibiotics... that;s the good part of the day! Went out with the girls tonight and one of them is pregnant and due a eek after what I would have been.. all they went on about was babies all night, I could stick it to begin with but after about 2 hrs I thought for got sakes give me a bloody break.

Got home ate a whole Galaxy bar and feel quite sick now! Ideal!


----------



## chevelle383

Hey Gals...What a week. Ive been looking for work, and doing sidejobs, and busy getting wifey set up with new drs. 
THEN I get on here and finally catch up and I hear about the new losses. So so sorry gals. I wish none of us knew that feeling, but We must find strength in hope. Megg I read about you getting pushed back another month and just said aloud "DAMIT" what else can I say. Id hug ya if I could.

I do wish to share a touch of good news, our 8 week scan looked perfect on wed with the hb up to 168 from 107 in week 6. Tomorrow marks week 9 and still totally detached from the pregnancy... sigh...I hope I hope I hope. For all of us.


----------



## chevelle383

Oh and who will explain the disco testers thing...:clueless:
The banner is so cool lookin though. Like a psychedelic christmas tree.


----------



## selina3127

hi girls how are you all, need a few days to catch up with all the news !!!!
congrats to all the new bfp's
and hugs for all those who need them
xxxx


----------



## Megg33k

Vickieh1981 said:


> Wow I have missed tons of bfps since I was last on. Far too many to go back through the thread so will just say how pleased I am for you all.
> 
> Megg I am pretty sure I saw than Dan-O got a bfp on the pregnancy test gallery
> 
> Waves to everyone. xxx

I'll check it out! Thanks! :hugs:



Fairybabe said:


> Megg, can you take my BFP off please and add a 2nd angel?
> 
> Temps dropped this morn, preg tests negative. Now starting to bleed. Went to doc, am having HCG bloods drawn tomorrow just to confirm i have been pregnant. Doc says once that is confirmed i will get a referral to a gynae, but that could take ages. Can anyone tell me what blood tests/investigations i could get a GP to do whilst waiting for a gynae referral??
> 
> Am just so gutted. Always thought any probs I had would be in getting pregnnt, didn't occur to me it would be in staying pregnant. THis is just so hard.
> 
> Fairy xx

Sweetie.. I'm SO sorry! :hugs: I wish I could make it better for you! :cry:



Round2 said:


> Sorry to bring the numbers down. Had my second MMC today.
> 
> Beyond devestated....I have no words.

Oh no! :hugs: I also have no words... :cry:



chevelle383 said:


> Hey Gals...What a week. Ive been looking for work, and doing sidejobs, and busy getting wifey set up with new drs.
> THEN I get on here and finally catch up and I hear about the new losses. So so sorry gals. I wish none of us knew that feeling, but We must find strength in hope. Megg I read about you getting pushed back another month and just said aloud "DAMIT" what else can I say. Id hug ya if I could.
> 
> I do wish to share a touch of good news, our 8 week scan looked perfect on wed with the hb up to 168 from 107 in week 6. Tomorrow marks week 9 and still totally detached from the pregnancy... sigh...I hope I hope I hope. For all of us.

Thanks, hun! :hugs: I'm glad everything is going well! Have either of you been able to breath a bit yet?



chevelle383 said:


> Oh and who will explain the disco testers thing...:clueless:
> The banner is so cool lookin though. Like a psychedelic christmas tree.

Haha! There was a testing thread that turned Disco themed, so I made a banner for us! Then, the month of testing was over, so I made "Disco Derail!" as our new home, because we all grew pretty close and wanted to keep chatting. :thumbup: I appreciate that you like it. I was so much fun to make!


----------



## impatient1

So sorry for the new losses :hugs:


----------



## cla

I dont like the numbers going down xx


----------



## Megg33k

Me either, honey... I hate it. :( But, its one of the harsher sides of being in TTCAL. Even the hopeful threads have pain! :hugs:


----------



## Fairybabe

Anyone in the UK on this thread going to the Fertility Show at Olympia on Fri 5th, 6th and 7th Nov? I have just seen there is a session on recurrent m/c on the fri, but i can't go. Anyone going and willing to share what they learn?

Fairy xx


----------



## Tigerlilies

Hope you're doing better Fairy!

Okay, update on clomid....so AF started early, this past Thursday in fact so I called my ob/gyn about starting on the clomid right away and the nurse said the dr wanted me to wait another cycle, so I told the nurse there is no clinical evidence of it being necessary to wait after a first tri MC and asked what was his reasoning. All I got was, "he just wants to".....just wants to, well that's not good enough for me! So I called up another office, got an apt for Friday and this dr was awesome! He completely agreed with me and wrote me a prescription for clomid AND progesterone suppositories for after I O in case my problem might actually be low progesterone and will keep me on it until wk 10 if I get PG!!!! My last ob stopped the progesterone at wk 8 (which is when the baby stopped growing) so I'm so happy for this new dr!


----------



## Fairybabe

Oooh good luck Tigerlillies! Sounds like this doc actually listens.

AFM, well, feeling pretty low in myslef at the mo. But got an appt with my GP on tues, going to try and get a referral to a miscarriage clinic. Overhere, they usually expect you to have 3 mc before you get a referral, but if you are older (am 34) they can sometimes be persuaded. I figure if a referral goes in, then it turns out later we don't need it, then fair enough. I've been looking on dif sites, and it seems NHS expects you to have 3+ but any private clinics say you should be seen after 2, especially if one was after 10weeks (like my first). I think i just need to feel we are doing something to help ourselves. 

Hope everyone else has been having a good weekend.

Fairy xx


----------



## chevelle383

Tiger...Can I make a small sugestion when it comes to progesterone? From what i can tell and what drs have told me, around week 12 is when the placenta takes over hormone production so if you might have a deficiency you need to stay on until week 12not 8 or 10. Just trying to help. Good luck.


----------



## Tigerlilies

Fairy, I hope you get that referral!!!!!! FX'd!!!

Chevelle, thanks for the advice, I'll definitely stress for the progesterone up to 12wks!!!


----------



## ttcstill

Chevelle- Hey there I know what you mean by staying detached with my last pregnancy my husband tried..... But I begged him to get involved , even my sistr stayed completely detached until we hit week 13 and then at week 15 the baby wa gone! Ughhhhh..... I keep telling everyine if I get pregnant again I am not going to tell anyone until I start to show that way I am the only one who has to hurt and worry! (sigh)


----------



## Tigerlilies

I know what you both mean. DH wants me to wait until I'm showing too. I honestly don't know if I could keep a secret that long, I'd probably cave and tell my patents at 13wks since that would be a milestone for me.


----------



## Megg33k

You are all way too nice. I've told my family that they're going to know whatever I know... If I suffer, they're suffering with me. If something goes wrong, I need that support. I get why you all want to wait, but I think its harder on you in the end... and you're the one that needs people to be there for you, ya know?


----------



## Tigerlilies

Yeah, you're right Meggs. Sometimes you need to know your family feels for you during one of the most vulnerable moments in our lives, even if it's to give you space it's important that they know why. And as I've written before, doesn't mean beans what DH and I say now, it would be hard for me to keep my PG from certain ppl.


----------



## chevelle383

We have told my mother and stepfather and sister whom we are very close with everytime including this one. That way we have a little support. I figure eventually no matter what I would tell them about the MCs anyway so why not while they can help.
I cant beleive you guys have had losses @ 13 and 15 weeks, just when you think your safe. So sorry. I just dont know what I would do. 6+1 was the farthest weve gone until now. Did eithe rof you guys find out what caused the mcs so late? We will be 13 weeks the weekend after thanksgiving so I had hopes of telling the world on Thanksgiving, but I was already nervous about it and now even more so...UGH!!!!
also..poor wifey is just covered with bruises on love handles from the lovenox injections, shes tough though and trying to stay positive.


----------



## chevelle383

Oh i forgot to tell you gals my cousin just recently anounced her newest pregnancy on FB @ 4 weeks, about 2 min after getting a BFP. LOL. I cant help but to shake my head, and think it must be nice to feel so carefree about it.


----------



## Fairybabe

Why the numbers drop Megg? Who's had bad news today? Hugs to whoever they are.

Fairy xx


----------



## chevelle383

You know one more thing too. Technically this is a TTC thread, I was thinking maybe I shouldnt keep posting on here esspecially if we manage to get in second and third trimesters, but I just have to say Id like to just stay here if you guys would allow.. I just dont think we fit in with the "Im so happy Im pregnant, nothing could go wrong, because Im just that lucky" Crowd In the other threads. Im sure my cousin is in there Lol.


----------



## Fairybabe

I'm sure no-one minds you staying Chevelle! It's good to see you and your wife doing well, and sharing the stresses and joys with you. Yeah, sure, there's the Pregnant After a Loss thread, but you gotta stay here too! Don't go!
Fairy xx


----------



## Tigerlilies

Chevelle, stay, we have so many women who started on this thread but once they got BFP's they still popped in so that is nothing new here.


----------



## impatient1

I still pop in to check to see how everyone is doing, I don't think I would feel right if I didn't even though I wasn't always actively posting when I was in here, so most probably don't know me.


----------



## svetayasofiya

I like it when people stay! I love seeing people's success stories. There are a few whol have disappeared and I wish they would come back! LOL PLus you are quite entertaining Chevelle so we'd miss you if you left.

Megg- we went down by 4? What's going on?


----------



## Tulip

I still pop in! Don't always post but am upset to see the number decreasing - who needs our hugs, Megg?

Chevelle, stay here but come and make yourself at home in the Pregnancy After Loss forum too - we have ZERO guys in PAL. There are also seasons threads for you to share worries and milestones with people at the same stage as you :flower:

Lots of love and :dust: all round xx


----------



## Megg33k

You're definitely welcome to stay, Chevelle! Its always nice to see our preggos! I think it helps lend even more hope seeing those tickers still going... especially when our numbers keep dropping lately. Please stick around! :hugs: Its also nice to have a guy! Another perspective we don't often see!

As far as telling people... I tried to keep it from friends the 2nd time, and then had to tell them why I was bursting into tears randomly. So, it was all the disappointment and none of the celebration. It seemed SO unfair! Maybe I'm just not strong enough to keep it to myself though.

The numbers dropping... We've had a few losses. :(

jenny25... I didn't have the strength to remove hers earlier, but she lost her little Jamie

Round2 and stardust22 both had MMC discovered only a few days ago... both on the same day, I believe

MinnieMone had her scan today showing blighted ovum

Most of them aren't active on the thread, but I am following them elsewhere. My heart breaks for each of them. I've also added Doodar to our list... She just lost her 1st at 6+1 after her 1st successful IVF. She went through hell and high water to get that BFP, and I'm gutted that it was taken from her. I've told her about our thread and asked her to stop by for support any time she needs it. But, I'd appreciate some healing thoughts sent to all the lovely ladies with new losses, even the ones that aren't active here. They're all very sweet and deserve so much better! :cry:


----------



## bluesky

Love and Hugs to all :hugs:


----------



## svetayasofiya

They definitely deserve all our love and support Megg :hugs:


----------



## MissMaternal

Chevelle I still pop in here! Don't post often at all, but i come here everyday to see what the girls are up to :) And i'm so sorry to see the recent losses:nope:

Like Tulip says, you should definitely pop over to the PAL section! We're all friendly enough... :haha: Would be nice to have a guy around!

xx


----------



## impatient1

:hugs: to everyone who needs one.


----------



## Lucy1973

:hugs: to the new losses....sad :cry:

Chevelle, I still read this thread and pop in every now and then, I hope that eventually I will have a positive story to give hope, when I was TTC here I loved hearing success stories! Furthest I ever got b4 was 8 weeks, so this is a record...12 week scan Thursday, I am praying its all still good. There is a thread in the PAL section called PAL summer 2011 babies or something, I have been there, its a bit quiet right now as we just had a few losses which upset everyone, but check it out if you want....:flower:

Anyway here's to loads more BFPs in November for everyone and a lovely sticky BFP for Megg b4 Christmas!!!! :hugs::dust::dust:


----------



## dawny690

:hugs: to everyone who needs them xxxx


----------



## Megg33k

Is it weird that my bleeding has gotten a bit heavier and is accompanied by cramps and some passing of stringy tissue? It feels very much like a MC, though I know 100% its not. Anyone who has had an ERPC/D&C that can shed some light? :(


----------



## SunShyn2205

:hugs: Hugs Everyone! :hugs: 
Sorry for all the Losses, let us pray for Brighter Days and Stickier Beans for ALL!! 
:dust:


----------



## ttcstill

Chevelle- I personally find it refreshing to see your posts.... you have a courage that most men dont have. I know my husband thinks about getting pregnant all the time but he would never get on a forum and discuss his feelings with men definitely not with women


----------



## ttcstill

Okay so here is the latest I am 11 DPO and my temps went up again today..... I have no more tests and this one is that I took this morning FMU is so iffy that I have decided I am no longer testing unless I completely miss my period...... so far no signs of the :witch:


----------



## dawny690

*Right results time  .................................................................... I went to the gynocologist today and just chatting about the polyp surgery etc (they still refuse for hubby to be there while im put to sleep but will provide some nurse support or something for me which is good I suppose) and they asked if I had tried to lose weight so I say yes but its not really working and the lady made me ed when she said "well it is harder to lose weight when you have Polycystic ovary syndrome" my mouth must have hit the floor because no one not doctors or other health profession has wanted to admit I have PCOS or tell me I have it til today I just had a feeling I had it and I was right. Anyway they have taken full bloods and I will be going for a scan to check the polyp to see if its still there or if it has grown/shrunk/gone then I will be back there 1st feb 2011 for a full referral into reccurent mc's Im so happy someone is recognising my lost babies it makes me  with happiness obviously I would be happier if anyone of them was here with me and im :sad: they aren't here but they are watching over me to help their mummy get them an earth brother or sister  I love each and everyone of my  babies and miss them lots but they are my shining stars and definatly were with me today helping get answers as to why they had to leave us I swear I felt a presence in that consulantion room today  a nice presence though  sorry for the long winded post xxxx*


----------



## Fairybabe

Hey Dawny,
Glad you seem to be on the road to some answers and someone is listening to you at last. Now for the solutions! 

It's a long old road isn't it? Just took my first steps on mine today. Saw our doc and she is going to find out from the local fertility/gynae unit what tests she could run herself, and see if they will aceept a referral. Normally here they wait til you have 3 m/c but because of my and DH ages, and family history, I thnk she's gonna try and see if they will see us anyway. She's gonna let me know what's happening at the end of hte week. 

I have a question for you ladies....do any of you know what your progesterone levels were at the time you had your m/c? With my first, lost at 10wks3days, on the day i went to hosp it was 7, and last week at 4wks6days, it was 3. I know the levels will of course drop because you arehaving a m/c, but i have a sneaky feeling mine aren't great, cos when temping, my luteal phase was a bit on the short side, which can indicate progesterone probs. Or am i just clutching at straws?? 

Thanks

Fairy xx


----------



## Tigerlilies

TTCstill, your temps are looking promising!!!!!

Dawny, I'm glad you are getting answers and help! I'm sorry that it's going to be awhile before you can TTC again and pray when you do it's your for-keeps baby!

Fairy, I don't think you're grabbing for straws. I'd bring this up with your Dr, show them your charts to prove your luteal phase is short. If anything, they should test your progesterone levels after O and if you get PG before your next AF, DEMAND progesterone supplements!


----------



## Megg33k

Sounds logical, fairy! I'd have them checked at 7dpo after you ovulate!


----------



## Megg33k

Congrats to babyhopes10, who has taken us back to #134!


----------



## Fairybabe

Congrats Babyhopes10! Happy and healthy (and very sticky) 9 months to you!


----------



## babesx3

hi

I'm not a regular poster in this section..but i'm on your list ...

so thought i'd update....

Got my BFP today!!! :):happydance:

I lost my little boy on 4th Sept ..just 8 weeks ago:cry:

very happy but scared!!!

Hope you all get your BFP's very very soon!!!:hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

Congrats, honey! :hugs:


----------



## LunaBean

Congrats! :D


----------



## roonsma

Congrats to the new BFP's!! xxx:happydance:


----------



## svetayasofiya

YAY more BFP's :happydance:


----------



## Megg33k

So, Rach... Are you finding out which team you're on? Or not so much?


----------



## grandbleu

Wow this post is encouraging with all the BFP's after a loss. I just had a miscarriage at the end of September 2010 and DH and I are starting to try - I hope to have my name up there blinking that lovely BFP by January. Good luck to all the TTC ladies here!


----------



## impatient1

Megg33k said:


> Is it weird that my bleeding has gotten a bit heavier and is accompanied by cramps and some passing of stringy tissue? It feels very much like a MC, though I know 100% its not. Anyone who has had an ERPC/D&C that can shed some light? :(

I had a D&C done after we found out that I had lost the baby. I couldn't remember for sure but had a look back at one of my old threads to double check and I too passed tissue after my D&C, it is TMI but more details linked below if you are wondering...
https://www.babyandbump.com/miscarriage-support/155685-just-wondering-tmi.html



Megg33k said:


> Congrats to babyhopes10, who has taken us back to #134!

Congratulations!



babesx3 said:


> hi
> 
> I'm not a regular poster in this section..but i'm on your list ...
> 
> so thought i'd update....
> 
> Got my BFP today!!! :):happydance:
> 
> I lost my little boy on 4th Sept ..just 8 weeks ago:cry:
> 
> very happy but scared!!!
> 
> Hope you all get your BFP's very very soon!!!:hugs:

Congratulations!


----------



## Megg33k

impatient1 said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> Is it weird that my bleeding has gotten a bit heavier and is accompanied by cramps and some passing of stringy tissue? It feels very much like a MC, though I know 100% its not. Anyone who has had an ERPC/D&C that can shed some light? :(
> 
> I had a D&C done after we found out that I had lost the baby. I couldn't remember for sure but had a look back at one of my old threads to double check and I too passed tissue after my D&C, it is TMI but more details linked below if you are wondering...
> https://www.babyandbump.com/miscarriage-support/155685-just-wondering-tmi.htmlClick to expand...

Thank you! I'll go have a look. Its a bit odd, because there are few people who share the experience of having a D&C when they weren't pregnant. So, I don't know if the bleeding is expected to be the same, but I can only assume it is. 




grandbleu said:


> Wow this post is encouraging with all the BFP's after a loss. I just had a miscarriage at the end of September 2010 and DH and I are starting to try - I hope to have my name up there blinking that lovely BFP by January. Good luck to all the TTC ladies here!

Aww! I'm sorry, honey! I hope you have it up there by Jan too! I'll add you to the list! :hugs:


----------



## dawny690

Congrats Babesx3 xxxx


----------



## jules1

Hello! Can I join in? Mc in oct 2010 :( feeling inspired by your thread xxx


----------



## CJSG1977

Hello everyone!!

I'm so sorry for the losses!! God I hate seeing this happen to such nice people. Even nasty people dont deserve this! But my thoughts are with you.

Congrats babyhopes and babesx, H&H 9 months :hugs:

Chevelle I perfectly understand you being detached, soon though you will be able to enjoy the rest of this pregnancy with your wife. Wonderful news on the scan! And dont go anywhere! Its nice hearing nice news when there is as much heartache.

ttcstill your chart looks good!

I'm sorry if I missed anyone, :hug: all round!

I'm about CD8...but been carefree with it this month. Sex when I feel like it, hardly temping, no checking my cervix lol, even forgot to take my vits. And I got immensly drunk on the weekend :haha: Not been that drunk for months! I just want this month to be fun. Weirdly though after my af being brought on early by a bloody smear I am still having low back pain and major twinges in my right side. Tired alot too. And I dreamt about getting a positive pregnancy test the other night. And to boot my dog will not leave my side. He is a daddies boy and hardly comes near me but he keeps sitting by me and then jumping up and putting his head on my tummy! Freaks me out cause I know I'm not pregnant. I hope he doesnt sense I am ill or something??!! I'm dreading my smear results cause my mum had cervical cancer very young and I was meant to have a smear over 2 years ago but didnt cause I was scared after getting an abnormal one before. It turned out ok of course. Listen to me rambling...sorry.

I am going to keep checking in on you all, ttc-ers and those with beautiful bumps coming too!!!!


----------



## Megg33k

Of course, Jules! :hugs: Sorry about your loss, honey! I'll add you!

Hoping for your BFP, CJ! :hugs:


----------



## dawny690

jules1 said:


> Hello! Can I join in? Mc in oct 2010 :( feeling inspired by your thread xxx

* course you can hun sorry for your loss xxxx*


----------



## Fairybabe

Welcome to the new girls on this thread. Sorry for your losses and that you have to be here, but it's great support group on this thread. Helps keep me closer to sane than crazy anyway!

CJ, good to see you again! Glad you are cutting loose and having some fun. It's easy to get so caught up in the intensity of all this TTC stuff that life can get too serious. Our dogs are super sensitive to our moods/emotions too. When i was preg first tiem around, the instinctively became very gentle with me. And again this time, one of them kept sniffing my tummy. But they also know when we are stressed and nervous and need a doggy hug. One of mine keeps putting his head in my lap at the moment and giving me the soppiest look, I think he's trying to tell me he knows i feel sad. So maybe they can sense your worry re the smear. Here's hoping you get a good all clear with the results. 

And congrats to the new BFPs! Great to see those numbers climbing again.

Fairy xx


----------



## CJSG1977

Thank you hun!! Means a lot. Must be my anxiousness. Hopefully I will get results friday for bloods anyway.

How are you holding up hunni! I have been thinking of you.


----------



## Fairybabe

Thanks CJ. I've been better, funnily enough. Physically, not bad, cos being so early this time it wasn't as dramatic, more of a super heavy period. Emotionally though, i just feel totally beat up. I had so many people tell me "oh one m/c, so common, no reason your next preg won't be just fine" and i worked really hard on myself to get my head around that and feel positive. I wasn't even feeling that anxuous at first with the 2nd preg, cos in my mind the 10wk mark was the issue. But now even getting to 5wks is an issue it seems. So i just feel really teary and flat and so heartbroken for both losses. And scared about it happening again. Just waiting to see what suggestions the doc comes up wit on fri, and take it from there. Any more test results re your m/cs?

Thanks for asking.
Fairy xx


----------



## cla

Fairybabe said:


> Thanks CJ. I've been better, funnily enough. Physically, not bad, cos being so early this time it wasn't as dramatic, more of a super heavy period. Emotionally though, i just feel totally beat up. I had so many people tell me "oh one m/c, so common, no reason your next preg won't be just fine" and i worked really hard on myself to get my head around that and feel positive. I wasn't even feeling that anxuous at first with the 2nd preg, cos in my mind the 10wk mark was the issue. But now even getting to 5wks is an issue it seems. So i just feel really teary and flat and so heartbroken for both losses. And scared about it happening again. Just waiting to see what suggestions the doc comes up wit on fri, and take it from there. Any more test results re your m/cs?
> 
> Thanks for asking.
> Fairy xx

im sorry about your loss, i had my second loss the other week and my doctor as sent for me to have my bloods done and ive got to go to the hospital for more tests. so good luck on friday xxx


----------



## Doodar

Hi girls,

I've finally plucked up the strength to pop over. I hope you don't mind. Megg invited me. I suffered my loss last Thurs and I am still finding it really hard to come to terms with. We did our first round of ivf/icsi and after a troubled start ( I won't go into it all coz I'll be here all day. Lets just say it wasn't looking hopefull and we were ready to give up before we started) Lots of negativity from the clinic etc. We finally ended up with some excellent looking embryos. I got my BFP on Oct 12th and as you can imagine completely ecstatic. 4 days later I lost my nanna unexpectedly. We never got to tell her about our BFP and that really ate me up. Work were being really off with me and said I couldn't have any time off. My scan was booked for the same day as my Nanna's funeral. I was in two minds whether to re-arrange but family insisted I went along. 2 weeks on and I was in work after explaining to them everything I had gone through to get this baby. I asked them not to put me in stressful situations. They completely ignored my wishes and put me in the most stressful situation. Complete madness and non stop work. So stressful and no breaks. It was last Wed morning and I was rushed off my feet. I got out late for lunch so didn't even have a proper break. I came back after lunch and thats when I had started to bleed. I went to the clinic the following day (the day of my scan) and it was confirmed I had miscarried. I then had 2 hours to get my head round this before I went to bury my nanna. It was the worst day of my life. I partly blame work for the loss of my little bean and right now I hate them. They are being so s****y with me. I phoned in sick this week and they are demanding that I have a sick note. I am just on my way to the doctors now to see if he will give me a sick note. I just hope he is understanding. I just can't deal with work at the moment. So sorry for droaning on. I just needed somewhere to get things off my chest.


----------



## cla

iam so sorry xxxxxx


----------



## Fairybabe

Welcome Doodar. And big hugs to you. Sorry for the loss of your bean and your nanna. You have been through a horrific time. Truly horrific and the fact that your emlpoyers are being total ***kers is totally reprehensible. What kind of souless heartless bleeeps are they? You go sick as long as your doc well let you! Gosh, my blood boils just thinking about it!! 
Anyway, you'll find lots of support on here. 
Hugs
Fairy xx


----------



## Tigerlilies

Very sorry for your losses Jules and Doodar. :hugs:

Welcome to Megg's awesome thread Grandbleu!

Congratulations to the new BFP's!!!!

CJ, I hope your pap is completely normal you that you get an unexpected BFP!

Fairy, :hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

I'm happy you joined us, Vickie! I truly believe you can find some peace here. :hugs: I'm appalled at the way you've been treated in such a time of grief. That's reprehensible and disgusting. I don't know what kind of people do that to someone who has just lost so very much. I'm SO sorry! I do hope you get your note. You shouldn't have to be around your workplace right now!


----------



## ttcstill

Okay so I know I said that I did not have anymore tests and wasnt going to test anymore but my temps are still high and it is unusual for them to not have started to drop by now if AF was on her way........ I read somewhere the OV tests will pick up pregnancy but dont we always have some LH hormone in our urine????? I really want to go get a test but I shouldn't get my hopes up it could be devastating!


----------



## Fairybabe

Hey TTCstill, your chart does look good i have to say. With the OPK sticks, my experience is that tehy are totally blank, then towards ov, gradually get pinker and darker, then fades again pretty quick after ov. And go totally negative. This month, when my cheapie prego tests had faded from positive to negative, out of curiosity i used an opk, and it was showing a pink line (indicating i had some hcg left) even wehn the prego tests had gone back negative already. 
So what i'm trying to say is, that if they are normally totally negative for you before ov time, adn after ov time, if they go pink now, it's prob a good sign. 

However I totally understand why you want to hold out. How long is your LP normally?

Fairy xx


----------



## Megg33k

ttcstill said:


> Okay so I know I said that I did not have anymore tests and wasnt going to test anymore but my temps are still high and it is unusual for them to not have started to drop by now if AF was on her way........ I read somewhere the OV tests will pick up pregnancy but dont we always have some LH hormone in our urine????? I really want to go get a test but I shouldn't get my hopes up it could be devastating!

Yes, we always have LH in our urine... at least some. An ov test would have to be positive to mean anything, and there's also an LH surge just before AF shows... So, unless you have confirmed that you are pregnant, ov tests just aren't the way to go! You need to do a real HPT if you really think you should test. I think it sounds promising, but I won't push you to test. Just do what you're comfortable with! :hugs:


----------



## Fairybabe

Oooh meg, i didn't know about the extra LH surge before AF. You learn something new every day!


----------



## Megg33k

Indeed! Its not usually enough to make an ov test go positive... but it can make one get pretty dark. I'm sure someone has seen one go positive just before AF if they were testing... So, its something to watch for. I've seen a lot of people use OPKs as HPTs and end up very sad when one looked a lot better than the other, iykwim?


----------



## ttcstill

Here is my opk from this morning...... I can normally see a very faint line when I am not close to OV so this seems unusual..... I have never tried to take one as a sign of PG and I am not wanting to get my hopes up..... what do you all think? Should I go get a test?
 



Attached Files:







2010-11-03 08.02.50.jpg
File size: 18 KB
Views: 3









2010-11-03 08.03.06.jpg
File size: 15.1 KB
Views: 2


----------



## cla

I had possitive opks for my last two pregnancies so if I was you I would get a test xx


----------



## Fairybabe

:test: TTCSTill


----------



## ttcstill

OKay i went and bought an answer brand test (the same one I used in May) very faint BFP!!!!! I am scared.... and I am not sure if I can get it on a pic or not but I will try


----------



## tryforbaby2

Ooooh congrats!!! :)


----------



## ttcstill

I am not getting my hopes up just yet guys.... too many disappointments and the fact that it is barely showing positive is alarming........ I will call my doctor and try to get in to have bloods drawn


----------



## ttcstill

no luck getting a picture So I guess I will need to wait and see....... I used TMU and I have had 3 cups of coffee so it is likely diluted

BUT I am thinking if its this faint at 13DPO and my normal lp is 10-14 with and average of 12 then it should already be more positive and with my last pregnancy I got my BFP at 10 DPO and I could see the line very well soooooo................................ :shrug:


----------



## Tigerlilies

Over thinking it hun, but I hope it is a BFP!


----------



## ttcstill

okay here are a couple of the pics I took.... I think I should have just went to hte doctor..... I am driving myself mad!
 



Attached Files:







2010-11-03 08.42.47.jpg
File size: 14.5 KB
Views: 16









2010-11-03 09.06.05.jpg
File size: 14.8 KB
Views: 13


----------



## dawny690

Maybe its faint due to the fact of weak diluted wee hun try again with fmu tomorrow xxxx


----------



## CJSG1977

> Thanks CJ. I've been better, funnily enough. Physically, not bad, cos being so early this time it wasn't as dramatic, more of a super heavy period. Emotionally though, i just feel totally beat up. I had so many people tell me "oh one m/c, so common, no reason your next preg won't be just fine" and i worked really hard on myself to get my head around that and feel positive. I wasn't even feeling that anxuous at first with the 2nd preg, cos in my mind the 10wk mark was the issue. But now even getting to 5wks is an issue it seems. So i just feel really teary and flat and so heartbroken for both losses. And scared about it happening again. Just waiting to see what suggestions the doc comes up wit on fri, and take it from there. Any more test results re your m/cs?
> 
> Thanks for asking.
> Fairy xx

I so understand how you feel about peoples comments... oh one mc.... 2.... imagine how much I want to punch peoples heads in when they say that after 6 miscarriages I will have a normal pregnancy!! You are doing great though already with the doctor. It took me years to get help! And even now I am fighting like hell to get answers. I doubt I will be back with the specialist before 4 months!!

I tried to speed up my ultrasound and they blew me off saying I was a fucking routine case!! I'm bloody tampin!!! ROUTINE!!!!!! WTF!!!!!! My bloods I would have to wait another 2 weeks for!!! So I am trying to get my GP to do it as they can access the clinical records from the surgery. I am ringing back at 4pm. At least if I can get them its a start.

Stupid thing is I feel like I am pregnant, which I know is not possible. I think my head is messed up after being forced to have that smeat last week. I havent felt right since. Had really bad backache and some major twinges on my right side. OV isnt due till next week??? So dont know where my head is at. My temp is low so I know I cant be pregnant, but I keep dreaming about it, and also dreamt about a positive pregnancy test. The other unbelievably weird thing is that I feel like my first baby is going to be a girl! My first miscarriage I know in my gut was a girl, but the women in my family always lose boys, my last miscarriage the psychic I used said that I lost a boy.... then she said I would have a bfp in september and that would be a boy too... but that never happened.

OK I sound like a freak now LOL!

Doodar, I am so very sorry for your loss hunni!! :hug: You will have a lot of support here and as you can see by my ramblings, the girls will put up with a lot!! We are here for you. I cant believe your work are such tossers! I'd get a union rep if I were you. Dont let this get out of hand. You suffered a bereavement, they should be more sensitive about this!


----------



## CJSG1977

TTCSTILL!!!! :dance: I'm trying to hold my excitement but a bfp is a bfp... and I agree, it could be diluted urine! Which could make a firm positive if you do another test!!!


----------



## ttcstill

So am I crazy or can u see the line I see


----------



## roonsma

Megg33k said:


> So, Rach... Are you finding out which team you're on? Or not so much?

Hey Megg, no we're on team yellow!! I nearly wobbled at my scan and asked but glad i didn't now. x

Hugs to Doodar, i'm hoping your Doc has been understanding :hugs:

ttcstill, i'm not sure sweetheart-possibly. I'm sorry i wish i could say a def yes but i would hate to be wrong. Test in the morning and i'm hoping its a BFP for you-GOOD LUCK xx :hugs:

Hi to all xx


----------



## Fairybabe

TTCstil. I think i can just about see something in the pics, especially the one on the left It's like the start of a line. 
Those darn tests drive us girls crazy. Maybe go to your doc and get your bloods done, that's way more conclusive. Or test wtih FMU tomorrow. 
Good luck!!
Fairy xx


----------



## chevelle383

Congrats to BFPs!
TTCstill...I invereted the pics and It is reallyhard to tell. YIu can see the start of the faintest line maybe though. Dont get involved with "it should be daker" though. A line is a line. One time we had a barley visable faint, yet the bloods were ironically 383 like my name on here. Im hopin for you!!!


----------



## Megg33k

ttcstill said:


> okay here are a couple of the pics I took.... I think I should have just went to hte doctor..... I am driving myself mad!

I can see what you're talking about! Did it show up in within the time frame? Does it look pink in real life? I think it might be your BFP. Don't over-think about how many DPO you should have gotten it at. Just re-test in the morning with FMU!



roonsma said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> So, Rach... Are you finding out which team you're on? Or not so much?
> 
> Hey Megg, no we're on team yellow!! I nearly wobbled at my scan and asked but glad i didn't now. x
> 
> Hugs to Doodar, i'm hoping your Doc has been understanding :hugs:
> 
> ttcstill, i'm not sure sweetheart-possibly. I'm sorry i wish i could say a def yes but i would hate to be wrong. Test in the morning and i'm hoping its a BFP for you-GOOD LUCK xx :hugs:
> 
> Hi to all xxClick to expand...

Aww! Okay! Cool! I thought you might be, but I thought I'd ask! :)


----------



## chevelle383

Tiger...did you know your avitar pic is actually a stargazer lilly. lol. We have some in the front yard and I called them tigerlillys in front of the wife yesterday, and she said no the orange one are tigerlillys. I said "nooo" "The girl on the fourum...blah blah blah" and she said "go google it" I did....and I was wrong. HAHAHa. Just thought Id share that with you.


----------



## ttcstill

yes it did come up in the time frame and it appears as a faint pink shadow..... it does not even look like a solid line..... I have a call in to my OBGYN hopefully they can get me in there to test!


----------



## Tigerlilies

Thanks Chevelle, I didn't know that, I've always called these tigerlilies! And what's messed up is that I did Google tigerlilies to get a pic for my avatar and that was one of the first pics that came up! Well, I'm going to keep my avatar since those are the type of lilies I had in my wedding boutique.


----------



## Firedancer41

Tammy, I am so hoping this is it for ya! Don't fret about how dark the line is or is not. I personally HATE FRERs-I think they are very hard to see and my ICs have actually come up clearer and darker than them. I just want to tell you that I took FRERs at 12dpo, 13dpo and 14dpo with FMU, all were light (the 3rd actually looked lighter in comparison to the first 2) and so far all has been fine. 
Is it possible to book an appt. for bloods?


----------



## ttcstill

I have called the doctor I am waiting to hear back from someone!


----------



## Megg33k

Hoping you get in soon, ttcstill... and really hoping its BFP!

Stargazer lilies are SO pretty! I actually knew that, but thought it was appropriate enough. The username "stargazerlilies" sounds funny! LOL


----------



## svetayasofiya

Wow there has been a lot of activity here today! I'll keep it short because I am at work, but I second what everyone else has said to the new losses, and Doodar- massive :hugs: to you.

ttcstill- try again tomorrow. I don't see anything but it could just be the picture. I hate friggin peeing on those things. The control line burns into your eyes and then all you see after is control lines!! fx'd for you!!! 

Anyone know if a FRER os accurate 10DPO or 11DPO??? I have to test next Friday because I am going away for the weekend and on the Saturday we are doing a spa day. I want to be able to trust the result of it's a BFN so I can safely hot tub and steam bath. Will a BFP show up that early with a FRER?


----------



## Tigerlilies

Really depends when implantation occurred. If it happened right away, sure, you could a BFP but I wouldn't trust a BFN that early no matter what the brand was.

I would test on Saturday morning, if it's neg, then treat yourself though I would stay away from the sauna and no massages below the knees, just in case.


----------



## reversal

I tested this morning as im so impatient bfn, i'm going to try charting next month to go with my cbfm, preseed and soft cups this ttc is like having another full time job :haha:


----------



## ttcstill

reversal said:


> I tested this morning as im so impatient bfn, i'm going to try charting next month to go with my cbfm, preseed and soft cups this ttc is like having another full time job :haha:

You should check out fertiliy friend it is very helpful u can get there from the link to my chart


----------



## Fairybabe

Sveta, i got a super faint line on 10dpo with my 2nd preg. It was clear enough there on 11DPO on both pregs. But again, it depends when implantation is, i had dips on day 6 for both, so guessing it was then.


----------



## ttcstill

check these out!!!!
 



Attached Files:







2010-11-03 15.06.23.jpg
File size: 18.8 KB
Views: 4









2010-11-03 15.06.47.jpg
File size: 16.7 KB
Views: 6









2010-11-03 15.07.28.jpg
File size: 24.4 KB
Views: 7









2010-11-03 15.08.43.jpg
File size: 19.2 KB
Views: 13


----------



## Megg33k

Definitely see it on those, ttcstill!


----------



## jules1

ooooh I can definitely see a line there on that last one!! yay :) xx


----------



## ttcstill

Okay so the line was there inside of the 2 minute mark and is nearly gone now!!!! ughhhhh Doctor just called maybe I can get in there today afterall!


----------



## grandbleu

ttcstill - I agree on the last one I see a faint line...is that your HPT??? Looks promising :dust:


----------



## roonsma

:happydance: I SEE IT !! Congratulations!!! xxx


----------



## dawny690

I see it ttcstill :yipee: xxxx


----------



## ttcstill

We shall see...... I am not yet convinced..... and even if I were I do not think I can get excited even if I try....... I am almost afraid to hear yes its positive...... I think I am more afraid of being pregnant and losing yet another than I am of hearing your not pregnant...... I know I must sound completely selfish and stupid but I am so confused right now I do not know what to do!


----------



## grandbleu

ttcstill said:


> We shall see...... I am not yet convinced..... and even if I were I do not think I can get excited even if I try....... I am almost afraid to hear yes its positive...... I think I am more afraid of being pregnant and losing yet another than I am of hearing your not pregnant...... I know I must sound completely selfish and stupid but I am so confused right now I do not know what to do!

I totally understand - I am desperate to get pregnant after my miscarriage but petrified at the same time knowing I don't want to go through that experience again. You have all our support. You've already given me hope that there can be a positive ending :). You are not selfish at all...I think having a loss is definitely going to effect us especially when we are TTCing and perhaps getting pregnant.


----------



## ttcstill

I have an appointment for Monday to go in and get my betas checked if AF doesnt show by then!


----------



## svetayasofiya

I'd say you are definitely preggo!

Have they done testing on you for your previous miscarriages? Is there anything different you will need to do this time round? medications? Just curious about your history. Fx'd for you!!


----------



## ttcstill

They did testing on the last MC placenta but said that the only thing they noticed was the placenta was slightly thin in some places and that the was a 1 inch spot in the ambilical cord that had 5 twists in it..... no other instructions warnings nothing!


----------



## Tigerlilies

ttcstill said:


> They did testing on the last MC placenta but said that the only thing they noticed was the placenta was slightly thin in some places and that the was a 1 inch spot in the ambilical cord that had 5 twists in it..... no other instructions warnings nothing!

That is so sad, I'm sorry that these things happen. :sad1: 
I do agree with the Grandbleu, it's not selfish at all. Our innocence about pregnancies has been tainted, there's not a single women on the TTC after MC thread that doesn't worry or feel scared when they become PG again.
On a celebratory note, it does look like you have a :bfp:!!!!


----------



## Fairybabe

Hey TTCstill, my money is on a BFP for sure having seen those latest pics! 

Re how you feel, well, ditto. Think everyone on here can share that feeling. Hugs to you and your DH. 

Fairy xx


----------



## BizyBee

Hi! Just stopping in to let you all know I'm thinking of you! :hugs: :dust:


----------



## grandbleu

BizyBee said:


> Hi! Just stopping in to let you all know I'm thinking of you! :hugs: :dust:

Thanks BizyBee for your positive thoughts and congratulations on your pregnancy - I hope it goes well :)


----------



## Tititimes2

grandbleu said:


> ttcstill said:
> 
> 
> We shall see...... I am not yet convinced..... and even if I were I do not think I can get excited even if I try....... I am almost afraid to hear yes its positive...... I think I am more afraid of being pregnant and losing yet another than I am of hearing your not pregnant...... I know I must sound completely selfish and stupid but I am so confused right now I do not know what to do!
> 
> I totally understand - I am desperate to get pregnant after my miscarriage but petrified at the same time knowing I don't want to go through that experience again. You have all our support. You've already given me hope that there can be a positive ending :). You are not selfish at all...I think having a loss is definitely going to effect us especially when we are TTCing and perhaps getting pregnant.Click to expand...

@ grandbleu - I wanted to say hi and say I understand what you are going through. I am new around these parts but wanted to say hang in there. I absolutely relate to what you are feeling. And it is NOT selfish or stupid. I am in the TWW now and I have been feeling the same way on and off b/c of my m/c in July. DH is trying to keep me positive but I still feel how I feel some days and I just try to work through it. 

It is a scary feeling - TTC after a loss. Just know it is really normal to feel this way. Try to think positive thoughts when you can. I have several friends who have gone through it and are proof positive that it CAN happen with a happy ending! Sending you :hugs:


----------



## ttcstill

Well Ladies.... I had a temp drop today ..... I think AF is on her way or my cycle is all screwed up


----------



## grandbleu

ttcstill said:


> Well Ladies.... I had a temp drop today ..... I think AF is on her way or my cycle is all screwed up

Sorry hon :(...I have a feeling December will be a good month :)


----------



## cla

sorry hun xxxx


----------



## svetayasofiya

ttcstill you're not out yet!!!!! How accurate is temping? *Coming from someone who doesn't temp.


----------



## Tigerlilies

Actually temping is very accurate if you're consistent.

I'm sorry TTCstill, technically you could still get a BFP this month if your cycle isn't more than 26 days if that helps any....which I'm sure it really doesn't. :hugs:


----------



## grandbleu

Tigerlilies said:


> Actually temping is very accurate if you're consistent.

I agree Tigerlilies as much as I don't like following my temps (I'm starting again next month though to get a better idea of my cycle post-mc, hopefully it's just as regular as before :) ) when you do it everyday at the same time before you get up and about they are very accurate.


----------



## Bittersweet

hello thought id come and join if i can?

Im bittersweet TTCAL 4 losses.

:wave:


----------



## Tigerlilies

Sorry for your losses Bittersweet, you are more then welcome to join us!
When did you have your losses?


----------



## Bittersweet

:kiss: thank you. I had an early 2nd tri loss almost two years ago, a second first tri loss a year ago a third loss in feb and my last was a chemical.

xxx


----------



## Tigerlilies

Bittersweet said:


> :kiss: thank you. I had an early 2nd tri loss almost two years ago, a second first tri loss a year ago a third loss in feb and my last was a chemical.
> 
> xxx

Oh sweety, that's horrible! Has anyone offered you tests, progesterone supplements, anything?


----------



## Bittersweet

yeah i have a blood clotting disorder (thrompholphia) (sp) so must take asprin etc, and probably clexane injections. :(

but all in good way to get my sitckey beanie. MY early 2nd tri loss wasnt due to blood clotting but was due to domestic abuse.xx


----------



## Fairybabe

Welcome Bittersweet. Sorry for your losses. And for the terrible times you must have had. Fingers crossed that the meds will do the trick and help your next bean stick!
Fairy xx


----------



## Megg33k

Bittersweet said:


> :kiss: thank you. I had an early 2nd tri loss almost two years ago, a second first tri loss a year ago a third loss in feb and my last was a chemical.
> 
> xxx

Oh man. I didn't realize all of that! :hugs: When was your chemical so I can add you to the list?



Bittersweet said:


> yeah i have a blood clotting disorder (thrompholphia) (sp) so must take asprin etc, and probably clexane injections. :(
> 
> but all in good way to get my sitckey beanie. MY early 2nd tri loss wasnt due to blood clotting but was due to domestic abuse.xx

OMG! :hugs: That's awful! :cry: I'm SO sorry!


----------



## Bittersweet

bless you ladies

Megg 19/08/2010.

thank you for welcoming me ladies :kiss:


----------



## Sparkly

:hugs: bittersweet welcome hun, I'm welling up at your losses that's awful honey xxx


----------



## Bittersweet

:kiss: thank you.
Its hard, but slowly but surely times helping it all heal.

xxx


----------



## Tigerlilies

If you need that bloke from 2yrs ago taken care of just let me know where he can be found! :gun:


----------



## Bittersweet

bless you ladies.xx


----------



## Lucy1973

Hi everyone :hi:

Hi Bittersweet, so sorry to hear of your losses, what a hard time you have had, I am with tigerlilies....just tell me where to find him...:ninja::grr:

I just wanted to let people know that I had my 12 week scan today and all looked fine, its such a relief after the 2 losses this year, looks like a fighter in there....I hope that very soon everyone on here will have a very sticky BFP. :hugs::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## grandbleu

Lucy1973 said:


> Hi everyone :hi:
> 
> Hi Bittersweet, so sorry to hear of your losses, what a hard time you have had, I am with tigerlilies....just tell me where to find him...:ninja::grr:
> 
> I just wanted to let people know that I had my 12 week scan today and all looked fine, its such a relief after the 2 losses this year, looks like a fighter in there....I hope that very soon everyone on here will have a very sticky BFP. :hugs::dust::dust::dust:

Congratulations for your BFP and successful pregnancy. Thank you for your best wishes and sticky dust :)


----------



## Megg33k

Bittersweet said:


> bless you ladies
> 
> Megg 19/08/2010.
> 
> thank you for welcoming me ladies :kiss:

I'll get you added now, honey! :hugs:



Tigerlilies said:


> If you need that bloke from 2yrs ago taken care of just let me know where he can be found! :gun:

Agreed! :thumbup:



Lucy1973 said:


> Hi everyone :hi:
> 
> Hi Bittersweet, so sorry to hear of your losses, what a hard time you have had, I am with tigerlilies....just tell me where to find him...:ninja::grr:
> 
> I just wanted to let people know that I had my 12 week scan today and all looked fine, its such a relief after the 2 losses this year, looks like a fighter in there....I hope that very soon everyone on here will have a very sticky BFP. :hugs::dust::dust::dust:

Oh, yay!!! :hugs: So happy for you! :yipee:


----------



## Tigerlilies

Congratulations Lucy! I hope the rest of your 28wks goes as smoothly!


----------



## Bittersweet

thank you lucy! and congrats on your baby! hope it all goes smoothly for you hunnie :)
xxx


----------



## chevelle383

LUCY... great news. Thanks for sharing.

Bittersweet...My wife has a couple of the clotting disorders, factor 5 leiden (sp?) and another in whinch the name escapes me at the moment. We are almost 10 weeks after 3 losses at 6 weeks pretty much. Aspirin, and lovenox everyday. Is well....bittersweet.


----------



## Megg33k

chevelle383 said:


> lucy... Great news. Thanks for sharing.
> 
> Bittersweet...my wife has a couple of the clotting disorders, factor 5 leiden (sp?) and *another in whinch the name escapes me at the moment*. We are almost 10 weeks after 3 losses at 6 weeks pretty much. Aspirin, and lovenox everyday. Is well....bittersweet.

mthfr?


----------



## Bittersweet

chevelle383 thank you for sharing i see your wifes pregnant again? congrats for that. Im gona do and take whaterver it takes to get this.

lol youv guessed my name then :haha:

that and cos it sums up my personaility :)xxx


----------



## svetayasofiya

Tigerlilies said:


> If you need that bloke from 2yrs ago taken care of just let me know where he can be found! :gun:

I second that!!!! :hugs: to you Bittersweet xo



Lucy1973 said:


> Hi everyone :hi:
> 
> Hi Bittersweet, so sorry to hear of your losses, what a hard time you have had, I am with tigerlilies....just tell me where to find him...:ninja::grr:
> 
> I just wanted to let people know that I had my 12 week scan today and all looked fine, its such a relief after the 2 losses this year, looks like a fighter in there....I hope that very soon everyone on here will have a very sticky BFP. :hugs::dust::dust::dust:


:happydance: That's fantastic news Lucy!!! How fast 12 weeks flew by! *well for me, LOL :flower:


----------



## chevelle383

MEGG yes.! And how could i forget? Wifey and I call it "motherfucker" LOL. Make the best of things right? :)


----------



## Fairybabe

Lucy, can i ask, did you do anything diff this time around? 
Thanks
fairy xx


----------



## Lucy1973

Fairybabe no, I think the first two were just bad luck, as so far so good. I did take a herb called maca root 2 weeks before and up to ovulation, but this is something that takes months to kick in so I don't think it had anything to do with that....so no nothing different at all. :shrug: Are you getting some testing done now? :hugs:


----------



## Fairybabe

Thanks Lucy, that's good to know. Speaking with the doc tomorrow to see what the local fertility/gynae unit have suggested. THink she is gonna try and get some tests done through her before referring me to the clinic, or see if they will accept me now, despite it being "only" 2 m/c, but cos am nearly 35. Wait and see what she says tomorrow. Great to hear a reassuring story tho! 
Hope the remainin 28 weeks fly by for you!

Fairy x


----------



## Lucy1973

I think because of your age, you should be able to get the testing..I think the 3 MC rule is a silly one anyway! It will put your mind at rest when you try again, I hope you get your sticky one really soon, I am glad I can be reassuring with my story, it is scary but you will get there. :hugs::kiss:


----------



## dawny690

Welcome Bittersweet I to have had 4 losses so know how you must feel hun :hugs: xxxx


----------



## dawny690

Megg could you change my banner thingy please to mention the pcos please babe I would be very greatful also if I could have some pink on it even better :flower: thanks love you xxxx


----------



## Megg33k

chevelle383 said:


> MEGG yes.! And how could i forget? Wifey and I call it "motherfucker" LOL. Make the best of things right? :)

That's what I call it too! LOL It looks SO much like "motherfucker"... or an abbreviation of it at least! :haha:



dawny690 said:


> Megg could you change my banner thingy please to mention the pcos please babe I would be very greatful also if I could have some pink on it even better :flower: thanks love you xxxx

Sure, honey! I'll see what I can do! :)


----------



## dawny690

Thanks darling your a bloody star and we love you when you get your :bfp: there is going to be parties world wide :dance: :dance: xxxx


----------



## Megg33k

dawny690 said:


> Thanks darling your a bloody star and we love you when you get your :bfp: there is going to be parties world wide :dance: :dance: xxxx

Thank you! :hugs: 

How's this?
 



Attached Files:







dawnyangelbanner_v2.jpg
File size: 14.5 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Doodar

Hey Girls, Thanks for the welcome. Sorry didn't get chance to come back on yesterday. Hubby came home for one night only. He is working away so it was really good to see him. He has gone back today but will be home for the weekend. Update on the doctors note. Doctor was really lovely. Gave me a note for 2 weeks, felt huge relief straight away, like huge weight lifted off my shoulders. Been back to the clinic today for hcg tests and my hcg has risen slightly so they are now thinking that one of the embryos may have implanted in my fallopian tube. I have to wait another week before going back for more tests. The clinic are hoping it will come away by itself but if it doesnt then surgery is on the cards. This has left me feeling even more depressed because I don't like the thought that the embryo is still in there, does that make sense. Has anybody else had an ectopic but lost it naturally? I hate the fact that you guys know how I feel and I'm so sorry that everyone of have had to go through this. It's so wrong that we have to suffer this way. Your all amazing and thanks again for welcoming me into the group. :hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

Doodar said:


> Hey Girls, Thanks for the welcome. Sorry didn't get chance to come back on yesterday. Hubby came home for one night only. He is working away so it was really good to see him. He has gone back today but will be home for the weekend. Update on the doctors note. Doctor was really lovely. Gave me a note for 2 weeks, felt huge relief straight away, like huge weight lifted off my shoulders. Been back to the clinic today for hcg tests and my hcg has risen slightly so they are now thinking that one of the embryos may have implanted in my fallopian tube. I have to wait another week before going back for more tests. The clinic are hoping it will come away by itself but if it doesnt then surgery is on the cards. This has left me feeling even more depressed because I don't like the thought that the embryo is still in there, does that make sense. Has anybody else had an ectopic but lost it naturally? I hate the fact that you guys know how I feel and I'm so sorry that everyone of have had to go through this. It's so wrong that we have to suffer this way. Your all amazing and thanks again for welcoming me into the group. :hugs:

Oh jeezus, honey! Life just won't give you a break right now! :hugs: That's awful to hear. I really hope that it all goes smoothly in the end... :cry:


----------



## dawny690

Megg33k said:


> dawny690 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks darling your a bloody star and we love you when you get your :bfp: there is going to be parties world wide :dance: :dance: xxxx
> 
> Thank you! :hugs:
> 
> How's this?Click to expand...

Thanks babe its brilliant xxxx


----------



## Megg33k

dawny690 said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dawny690 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks darling your a bloody star and we love you when you get your :bfp: there is going to be parties world wide :dance: :dance: xxxx
> 
> Thank you! :hugs:
> 
> How's this?Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks babe its brilliant xxxxClick to expand...

Glad you like it! Do you need code? Or are you going to upload it yourself?


----------



## ttcstill

svetayasofiya said:


> ttcstill you're not out yet!!!!! How accurate is temping? *Coming from someone who doesn't temp.

Temping is very accurate and the :witch: got me today! :growlmad: oh well CD 1


----------



## dawny690

Megg33k said:


> dawny690 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dawny690 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks darling your a bloody star and we love you when you get your :bfp: there is going to be parties world wide :dance: :dance: xxxx
> 
> Thank you! :hugs:
> 
> How's this?Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks babe its brilliant xxxxClick to expand...
> 
> Glad you like it! Do you need code? Or are you going to upload it yourself?Click to expand...

Done it thanks babe xxxx


----------



## Fairybabe

:hugs::hugs:Oh no TTCStill.
Hope you doin ok.
Fairy xx


----------



## chevelle383

sorry ttc.


----------



## Bittersweet

Sorry ttc Hun :(


----------



## dawny690

Sorry ttcstill hun xxxx


----------



## BizyBee

Chevelle, I also take lovenox every day so can definitely relate. It's not exactly fun, but it'll be worth it in the end. 



:hugs: sorry for the recent losses and :witch: arrivals... xx


----------



## CJSG1977

Lucy that is wonderful news!! :hugs:

Great to hear the you are nearly at 10 weeks Chevelle!!!!

Welcome bittersweet, so sorry for your losses. :hugs:

Sorry the witch got you ttc! 

I knew they were stargazer lillies too.... its my favourite flower and the dh always buys me them. But who cares the name lol. Its the beauty of it that counts.

All my tests have come back normal so far... I have been tested for clotting diseases before but they have been dome again. I am ringing tomorrow to see if the rest of my results are back. I'm CD11 / 12 and just having a blast this month. It really is like a full time job trying to get preggers so this month I have gone part time. DH has been a horny little devil so who knows LOL!! Might catch the eggy this month without trying so much.

I havent shared this yet cause I forgot, but its funny so I will tell you. 4 weeks ago I was at my friends pub and he had a ladies night... I met this girl and her feller and we were talking...and got round to ttc... she had only been trying 3 months, but at the end of the night there were condoms on the bar. So we both had one each and pierced a hole in them both and put them in our purses. They are an omen...a joke if you will that really we arent trying...but we are...iykwim??? Its always the way girl gets pregnant after split condom... or we try and try and dont get preggers. I saw her last week... she is pregnant! This is my first full cycle since putting that in my wallet... we'll see. On a funnier note...you can imagine the reaction from our men when they saw we had condoms! DH was like...whats that for!!!! It took a while for him to understand the irony of our little joke...and belive I wasnt doing naughties elsewhere :haha:


----------



## Tititimes2

Just found this thread. You ladies are soooo inspiring. 

Had the m/c in July 2010 - 2 :angel::angel: TTC after the loss has been an emotional journey these last few months but hoping for a BFP this cycle!


----------



## Tigerlilies

LOL, CJ that was too funny! I really hope this ends up being your month sweety! And very happy that your test results so far are normal and I pray that it continues that way! :thumbup:


----------



## ttcstill

I'll be fine I was told that traces of blood just before your periodcan cause a false positive


----------



## Fairybabe

Hey CJ, that story made me chuckle. Glad your tests are coming back good so far. 

No real news for me...my gp couldn't get hold of the specialist, so she's having to write to him now. More waiting. 

TTCstill, i didn't know that re false positives. Hope you are doign ok.

Fairy xx


----------



## Megg33k

Tititimes2 said:


> Just found this thread. You ladies are soooo inspiring.
> 
> Had the m/c in July 2010 - 2 :angel::angel: TTC after the loss has been an emotional journey these last few months but hoping for a BFP this cycle!

Sorry for your loss, honey! :hugs: I'll get you added. Welcome to the thread, but I wish it could be under different circumstances. I'm always happy to see new faces, but sad to know that its just another poor soul that has suffered loss like the rest of us. At least we can find comfort and support here.


----------



## Doodar

Girls I have a question. I've got a very strange twitching sensation which feels as though it is to the left of my uterus. It's a constant twitch and never eases up. I just wondered if any of you had expierienced this before? I mentioned it to my consultant and he basically just laughed and said I had invented a new symptom. He made me feel really stupid, so kinda feel a bit daft asking you all this, but it's really starting to get on my nerves. I've googled it and can't find any answers.


----------



## Fairybabe

Doodar, i've had a twitch, just to the right, more where you would expect the ovary to be, from there, and down into the crease at the top pf the thigh where it joins my body. More like a twitchy fluttery sensation. Had it in the 2ww then foudn out i was preg. Haven't had it since m/c'd that one. 

Ignore your arrogant consultant! 

Fairy xx


----------



## Megg33k

Doodar said:


> Girls I have a question. I've got a very strange twitching sensation which feels as though it is to the left of my uterus. It's a constant twitch and never eases up. I just wondered if any of you had expierienced this before? I mentioned it to my consultant and he basically just laughed and said I had invented a new symptom. He made me feel really stupid, so kinda feel a bit daft asking you all this, but it's really starting to get on my nerves. I've googled it and can't find any answers.

I know this might sound daft.. But is there any way that the rising HCG could have been from a non-ectopic pregnancy? Something they missed? I just can't help but wonder. You can tell me that its impossible.. because I have no clue. But, I don't know when to shut my trap sometimes! :hugs:


----------



## grandbleu

Doodar said:


> Girls I have a question. I've got a very strange twitching sensation which feels as though it is to the left of my uterus. It's a constant twitch and never eases up. I just wondered if any of you had expierienced this before? I mentioned it to my consultant and he basically just laughed and said I had invented a new symptom. He made me feel really stupid, so kinda feel a bit daft asking you all this, but it's really starting to get on my nerves. I've googled it and can't find any answers.

You're not crazy! I have the same thing right now on the left side of my uterus (maybe my ovary)...it comes and goes with me but it is sort of a pulsating/throbbing like feeling mildly painful (very mildly) - I haven't googled it yet. I don't know what it means but I am CD19 - I don't know when I ovulated this month because I wasn't temping but usually I was like clockwork - 13th or 14th day so this would make it 5/6 days post ovulation if everything was working right this month. If you get answers let me know. You are not alone! :)

What CD or DPO are you? TIA


----------



## Tigerlilies

Megg33k said:


> Doodar said:
> 
> 
> Girls I have a question. I've got a very strange twitching sensation which feels as though it is to the left of my uterus. It's a constant twitch and never eases up. I just wondered if any of you had expierienced this before? I mentioned it to my consultant and he basically just laughed and said I had invented a new symptom. He made me feel really stupid, so kinda feel a bit daft asking you all this, but it's really starting to get on my nerves. I've googled it and can't find any answers.
> 
> I know this might sound daft.. But is there any way that the rising HCG could have been from a non-ectopic pregnancy? Something they missed? I just can't help but wonder. You can tell me that its impossible.. because I have no clue. But, I don't know when to shut my trap sometimes! :hugs:Click to expand...

I actually thought the same yesterday when I read your post about the hcg levels still rising but I was afraid of giving out any false hope. I had that fluttering sensation in my uterus early on in my last PG.


----------



## Doodar

Oh I'm so glad I'm not alone in this. I thought I was going mad. I've had it since embryo transfer and I thought it was the embryo settling in but since I M/C it seems to have gotten worse. I did ask if the rising hcg levels could mean that the embie is still growing but they said that it was too low to be a viable pregnancy and my uterus is clear everything has come away so the only other alternative is that the other has tried to implant in the tube but didn't succeed.


----------



## Megg33k

Hmm... Did they say what the hcg levels were. I just can't help but wonder! :hugs: I really hope its anything but an ectopic.


----------



## bumble b

i thought i would pop in and update you all. well i have made it to 20 weeks :happydance: i really thought i would never say that after 2 losses but i can feel baby kicking me & it is amazing.

i just wanted to say, never give up hope, it took us over 2 years, alot of tears & god knows how much money wasted on tests :blush: it's easy to believe it will never happen :hugs:

just a little bit of extra info, it may mean nothing but...the cycle i fell this time i had almost given up on ever seeing that :bfp: again, i booked a week off work & really let my hair down. i cooked some fab meals on the bbq that week, had a few glasses of wine of an evening & really put ttc out of my head. i actually enjoyed hubbys company without baby making in mind & bam...bubba bumble b was created :thumbup:

good luck to all you lovelies, i look forward to seeing the numbers go up each month!

love from hayley, 20 weeks & 1 day xxxx


----------



## grandbleu

bumble b said:


> i thought i would pop in and update you all. well i have made it to 20 weeks :happydance: i really thought i would never say that after 2 losses but i can feel baby kicking me & it is amazing.
> 
> i just wanted to say, never give up hope, it took us over 2 years, alot of tears & god knows how much money wasted on tests :blush: it's easy to believe it will never happen :hugs:
> 
> just a little bit of extra info, it may mean nothing but...the cycle i fell this time i had almost given up on ever seeing that :bfp: again, i booked a week off work & really let my hair down. i cooked some fab meals on the bbq that week, had a few glasses of wine of an evening & really put ttc out of my head. i actually enjoyed hubbys company without baby making in mind & bam...bubba bumble b was created :thumbup:
> 
> good luck to all you lovelies, i look forward to seeing the numbers go up each month!
> 
> love from hayley, 20 weeks & 1 day xxxx

Thank you for your encouraging story from the other side. Congratulations on your pregnancy - I'm so glad that everything is going well. So sorry for you loss as well. From this side it does seem a bit daunting and unbelievable that I could ever get pregnant again...thank you for an optimistic story :)


----------



## Tigerlilies

Congratulations Hayley!!! Very happy for you! It's so true though, my hubby found an article on the net saying that stress releases cortisone in the body and in the uterus which can cause MC. It's so hard to not think about it all the time but you really do need that que sera sera attitude! (just which I was better at it!) :blush:

AFM, I'm CD10, starting Robitussin today to thin out my CM b.c clomid thickens it. I usually O CD12 but the clomid could very well push that back further. I only have 9 OPK's left and I don't want to buy more unless I have to for next month. Soooo.......should I OPK starting today and hope I O by CD17 (would like one extra OPK to test the day after I get a pos as a just in case measure) or wait til tomorrow on CD11 in case O happens really later...????


----------



## MissMaternal

Megg, can you please update the front page for me - i am back here again. 

Am currently having another missed miscarriage at 15+5 :cry:


----------



## LunaBean

MissMaternal said:


> Megg, can you please update the front page for me - i am back here again.
> 
> Am currently having another missed miscarriage at 15+5 :cry:

I'm so sorry hun :hugs: It's just not fair!


----------



## dawny690

Oh no missmaternal thats so unfair babe :hugs: so sorry for your loss xxxx


----------



## grandbleu

So sorry MissMaternal :hugs:. So unfair and sad :(.


----------



## selina3127

so sorry missmaternal xxxxxxx


----------



## Megg33k

MissMaternal said:


> Megg, can you please update the front page for me - i am back here again.
> 
> Am currently having another missed miscarriage at 15+5 :cry:

OMG... My heart just sank for you! I'm so shocked and gutted for you, honey! :hugs: We're here if you need us!

Do they know what might be going on? You deserve so much better than another broken heart. :cry:


----------



## svetayasofiya

MissMaternal :hugs: there are just no words........ xo


----------



## reversal

MissMaternal said:


> Megg, can you please update the front page for me - i am back here again.
> 
> Am currently having another missed miscarriage at 15+5 :cry:

so sorry for your loss :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Fairybabe

:cry::cry::hugs:Missmaternal


----------



## tryforbaby2

MissMaternal said:


> Megg, can you please update the front page for me - i am back here again.
> 
> Am currently having another missed miscarriage at 15+5 :cry:

I cried reading this post and looking at your tickers :cry: I am incredibly and deeply sorry for your losses. And everyone is right. It is not fair and you have been through more than enough. I am so so sorry.


----------



## sunshinegirl

Hello Everybody,

I'm back. Been on a 4 month break while I waited to get an appointment at recurrent miscarriage clinic. Good news is there is nothing wrong with me or hubby:thumbup:
Bad news I just have bad luck :cry:
Anyway this has made me hopeful so I'm back on the TTC roller coaster. 
In the past 3 cases I have fallen pregnant quickly but they just don't stick. I will be ovulating in nx couple of days so fingers crossed. Wishing you all luckthis month too :hugs:

x x


----------



## Tigerlilies

MissMaternal said:


> Megg, can you please update the front page for me - i am back here again.
> 
> Am currently having another missed miscarriage at 15+5 :cry:

I'm so incredibly sorry honey, my heart and prayers go out to you. :flow:
:hug:


----------



## Tigerlilies

Glad you're back sunshine, wish you the best of luck.


----------



## Megg33k

Hopefully you get a BFP for your forever baby very soon, sunshine! :hugs:


----------



## JackiePed

BFP for me!! :happydance: Pray that it sticks!


----------



## Megg33k

Congrats, Jackie!!! :hugs:


----------



## Fairybabe

Congrats Jackie! Hoping for a sticky bean for you!

Good luck Sunshine! Here's to a quick and sticky bfp!

We have decided to keep trying too. All these darn tests could take months to happen, and in theory, we could just have been v unlucky twice. So onwards we go.....

Have a lazy sunday ladies

Fairy xx


----------



## Bittersweet

Miss maternal :hugs: so so sorry hunnie.xxxx


----------



## cla

Miss maternal I'm so sorry my thoughts are with you xxx


----------



## BizyBee

MissMaternal, I am so incredibly sad for you. It is just so unfair. :cry: I'm sorry hun. Please know we are all thinking of you. :hugs:


----------



## BizyBee

Jackie, congrats!


----------



## CJSG1977

Oh my god I am so sorry missmaternal. :hug: 

Good luck Jackie.

Flutter feelings were definitely prego symptoms for me.

ATM I'm about to ovulate! And just know by fluke. Things with hubby are great! Things have been amazing since we stopped trying and charting. Fingers crossed.x


----------



## Tigerlilies

CJ, good luck!!! I'm OV too! Got a pos OPK today!


----------



## CJSG1977

Oh... we could be bump buddies!!!! Come on girly!!!!! xx


----------



## chevelle383

CJ n Tiger, Good luck. Get buzy lol.
Going to for a scan and consultation with the high risk docs tomorrow.


----------



## Megg33k

Good luck, Chevelle (and wifey and bean)!!!


----------



## Razcox

Oh no i am so sorry missmaternal huge cyber :hug: xxx

Chevelle - Good luck tomorrow for all 3 of you x


----------



## Tigerlilies

CJSG1977 said:


> Oh... we could be bump buddies!!!! Come on girly!!!!! xx

I second that!

Good luck today Chevelle, don't get stressed out about those ratio risks though, personally I think they do more mental harm then good. I've heard so many stories about doctors diagnosing babies as high risk for Downs and then the baby is born perfectly healthy!


----------



## shelldodds

Hi ladies, I'm new to babyandbump, my first post ever! I had a miscarriage in July, our first and it would have been a honeymoon baby so we were very sad. I then had a scan as I'd had some funny bleeding between periods for a while and it turned out I had a cyst on my ovary (didn't cause the mc but freaked me out!)... so we put "things" on hold for a bit. This has been our first proper month of ttc again :) I think I am pregnant again!! I tested last Thurs (day after AF was due), but got 2 BFN's on clearblue digital, I was really shocked!!! I have MAJOR symptoms going on! Still no AF, have ordered 3 first response tests that should turn up today... so I'm going to do one as soon as it arrives! I don't understand why it didn't show up last week, guess everyone's different and it was too early for me. Hope the parcel turns up soon, I'm dying for the loo!! ;)
Shell xxx


----------



## Fairybabe

Welcome SHell and sorry for your loss. 

Clear blue digi gave me bfn's in my first pregnancy wehn FRERs were giving me bfps. So i personally wouldn't rate the clearblue! Here's hoping those FRERs arrive and give you the right answer!! 

Fairy xx


----------



## shelldodds

Thanks for your reply!!! :) Eeeeeeeek!! They arrived!!! Very faint line but definitely a line... is that definitely a BFP then?!!! I'm sure it must be as I just knew!!! Wooooo!! God I'm scared though... after a mc I suppose that's normal, I hope it doesn't go wrong this time! :( xxx


----------



## shelldodds

What do you think? :) xxx

Looking good ladies!!!!!!!!! :D God I'm chuffed, excited and bloody scared!! Hope it all goes right this time!!! :o Shell xxx [img]https://i619.photobucket.com/albums/tt276/shelldodds2be/preg.jpg?t=1289216183[/IMG]

xxx


----------



## Fairybabe

That's a BFP Shell! Congrats! Happy and healthy 9 months to you!!! Here's for a sticky BFP!!!

Fairy xx


----------



## shelldodds

Thanks Fairy, gosh!! Can but can't believe it, even though I just knew, it's much more real now!!! :) xxx


----------



## cla

thats a lovely line i can see congrats hun xxxx


----------



## shelldodds

Thanks chicken! I have 2 other tests but not gonna bother using them as I just knew anyway :) xxx


----------



## BizyBee

Welcome and sorry for your loss Shell. That's definitely a bfp though. Congrats! :)

Unfortunately after miscarriage, I can't say the fear gets much better. Even after many scans/heartbeats, I still worry a lot. I probably won't really feel comfortable until I meet my bubs. I can push these thoughts aside most of the time and am trying to enjoy every minute of this, but it's always there.


----------



## shelldodds

Hey BizyBee I can imagine so, have you just had the one mc? I never realised until it happened to me quite how common they are!!! I suppose nobody does. I'm trying the think positively as I know it's not good to worry. I'm hoping I can get an early preg scan as if I wait til the 12 weeks that's right between xmas and new year!!! We can't spend all christmas worrying! :( xxx


----------



## Tigerlilies

Completely agree Bizybee.

Sorry for your loss Shell but CONGRATULATIONS! That is definitely a :bfp:!!!


----------



## Fallen Angel

Sorry for your loss Shell, we too lost our angel we conceived on our honeymoon in July, heartbreaking isn't it. Congrats on your :bfp: though, enjoy your pregnancy and I'm sure it will be a very healthy one for you both :) :baby:

I'm in the 2WW right now after a round of Clomid as I have PCOS and don't ovulate regularly, so testing on 21st November and I'm keeping my PMA and positive vibes in full throttle right now - never wanted anything so much in my life.


----------



## shelldodds

Thanks Tigerlilies!!
Oh Fallen Angel, I know how hard it is, my mc was our hm baby in July too!!! I hope it's all ok this time, and I'll keep all my fingers crossed for you too!! :) The 2ww is AWFUL!! Any preg feelings? Not everyone knows so early I guess, but I just knew over 2 weeks ago!! Weird xxx


----------



## Fallen Angel

No symptoms as yet, but I only had a positive OPK on Friday & Saturday, so probably ovulated on Saturdy or Sunday or maybe even today, so it's a waiting game. Saying I'll test on 21st Nov will possibly be a bit early, but I'll test every day from there on in if need me.

I feel in my heart that we might be luck this time, I've had a right awful time with Clomid as it has over stimulated my ovaries.

But I had a dream the other night that I was out jogging with my dog and pushing a triplet buggy!!! :) :) :) Here's hoping that's a sign :) :)


----------



## Fairybabe

Wow that's quite a dream Fallen Angel! You never know!!!

Fairy xx


----------



## shelldodds

That is quite a dream indeed!!! :kiss: Fingers crossed eh!!! :) I don't know anything about Clomid I'm afraid, although I do know someone with pcos who has a little girl :) xxx


----------



## svetayasofiya

Welcome and congrats Shell!!!! That is a fantastic BFP!!!


----------



## shelldodds

Ahhh thanks love!!! Fingers crossed it's a sticky one! I feel a bit different to last time, maybe all in my mind... kinda like I have more symptoms or something, have cramping a bit today and had low back ace for a week but read it's all normal at this stage. Definitely not going to freak out over anything other than blood, need to stay calm xxx


----------



## Tigerlilies

Sveta, did you have a lovely time at the spa retreat?


----------



## Megg33k

shelldodds said:


> Hi ladies, I'm new to babyandbump, my first post ever! I had a miscarriage in July, our first and it would have been a honeymoon baby so we were very sad. I then had a scan as I'd had some funny bleeding between periods for a while and it turned out I had a cyst on my ovary (didn't cause the mc but freaked me out!)... so we put "things" on hold for a bit. This has been our first proper month of ttc again :) I think I am pregnant again!! I tested last Thurs (day after AF was due), but got 2 BFN's on clearblue digital, I was really shocked!!! I have MAJOR symptoms going on! Still no AF, have ordered 3 first response tests that should turn up today... so I'm going to do one as soon as it arrives! I don't understand why it didn't show up last week, guess everyone's different and it was too early for me. Hope the parcel turns up soon, I'm dying for the loo!! ;)
> Shell xxx

I'll get you added, honey! Sorry for your loss! :hugs:



shelldodds said:


> What do you think? :) xxx
> 
> Looking good ladies!!!!!!!!! :D God I'm chuffed, excited and bloody scared!! Hope it all goes right this time!!! :o Shell xxx [img]https://i619.photobucket.com/albums/tt276/shelldodds2be/preg.jpg?t=1289216183[/IMG]
> 
> xxx

HUGE CONGRATS!!! I wouldn't call that "very faint"... LOl That's very definitely a BFP! Lots of sticky dust to you! :hugs:


----------



## dawny690

Shell thats not that faint hun thats a :bfp: congrats :dance: sorry for your mc though :hugs: xxxx


----------



## LunaBean

Congrats on ur BFP Shell! :D


----------



## Embo78

Hey girls, haven't been on in a while cos I was just so over thinking about everything and being stuck in limbo. 
Good news ..... I've finally stopped bleeding !!! YAY !! Doc prescribed me some pills to stop the bleeding and my body must have thought yea right and I just stopped bleeding on my own, which is what I wanted any way!!
When do you think I should start opk?? I'm eager to see if I'll ovulate and when my first AF will be. It's been 9 weeks since the erpc blahh!!

Hope every one is good, I haven't had the chance to read all the posts as I'm in work at mo. But I'll try to catch up later xxx


----------



## Megg33k

Not sure when to start the OPK's, Embo. I would maybe suggest doing one every 2-3 days right now and see if any are darker than any others. If they start to get any darker, then start testing daily? That's my best guess!


----------



## MissMaternal

Thank you so much for everyones' kind words. I've been to hospital today to take the first tablet to start medical management. Will go back on Wednesday to have the next tablets and will stay in hospital until it's over. I'm just sad that i have to go through this process again. Although baby will be smaller, as it only measures about 11 weeks. I've updated my ticker to my original dates, going from my LMP, so have changed it to 17+4.

Hope everyone is well xx


----------



## Daniele89

congrats on all the BFP's :D 

i have a question for yous ... AF is 1 week late, 

so..... 2 days after my period was s'pose to be due i had a little tiny amount of blood, like u could only see it when u wipe (2 little dots ), then the next day i had a kinda browny-cream colour discharge, what do yous think of this ? ...X


----------



## dawny690

You could be pregnant and that was implantation bleed take a :test: xxxx


----------



## Daniele89

im gonna take a test :D im such a scardey cat lol.. incase its negative :( ...X


----------



## dawny690

It sounds like it might be a :bfp: with af being late and little bleed that sounds like IB xxxx


----------



## Daniele89

i hope so :D i never had IB with my daughter , do only some ppl get this? ..x


----------



## LunaBean

I had it last time, but not this time, TEST!!!!! :D


----------



## Daniele89

when AF is due , i get really sore boobs, i never even gt that when i was due there :/ ....X


----------



## Bittersweet

Congrats babe :).xxxx


----------



## Megg33k

So sorry you're going through this again, Sarah! :hugs: My thoughts are with you and your family!

Good luck testing, Daniele! Sounds promising!


----------



## Daniele89

thanks Meg, just feel a bit scared to test lol ...X


----------



## svetayasofiya

Tigerlilies said:


> Sveta, did you have a lovely time at the spa retreat?

I think you are confusing me with someone else, but I sooo wish I had gone to a spa retreat! :flower:



MissMaternal said:


> Thank you so much for everyones' kind words. I've been to hospital today to take the first tablet to start medical management. Will go back on Wednesday to have the next tablets and will stay in hospital until it's over. I'm just sad that i have to go through this process again. Although baby will be smaller, as it only measures about 11 weeks. I've updated my ticker to my original dates, going from my LMP, so have changed it to 17+4.
> 
> Hope everyone is well xx

If I could send you the biggest hugs. I can't even imagine what you are going through. xoxo



Daniele89 said:


> thanks Meg, just feel a bit scared to test lol ...X

:test:


----------



## Tititimes2

bumble b said:


> i thought i would pop in and update you all. well i have made it to 20 weeks :happydance: i really thought i would never say that after 2 losses but i can feel baby kicking me & it is amazing.
> 
> i just wanted to say, never give up hope, it took us over 2 years, alot of tears & god knows how much money wasted on tests :blush: it's easy to believe it will never happen :hugs:
> 
> just a little bit of extra info, it may mean nothing but...the cycle i fell this time i had almost given up on ever seeing that :bfp: again, i booked a week off work & really let my hair down. i cooked some fab meals on the bbq that week, had a few glasses of wine of an evening & really put ttc out of my head. i actually enjoyed hubbys company without baby making in mind & bam...bubba bumble b was created :thumbup:
> 
> good luck to all you lovelies, i look forward to seeing the numbers go up each month!
> 
> love from hayley, 20 weeks & 1 day xxxx

Thanks for sharing, bumble b. I needed to see this today. Feeling like AF is on the way and a little sorry for myself. Your wonderful news means so much at this moment and gives me hope. Wishing you much happiness with your little one. :flower:


----------



## Khadijah-x

mine was a mmc 1st of novemvber, d&c 3rd of nov, hoping for a positive sometime in december (once my mmc bleeding has stopped and had one period)
baby dust x


----------



## BizyBee

Shell,
I had 2 chemicals (could be more, as I wasn't having blood work before that) and a M/C (blighted ovum) at around 8 weeks. I didn't produce any progesterone and had a difficult time with implantation. It was so frustrating, but glad to finally have made it this far. I am still a nervous wreck, but happy that I am still going strong even after I've stopped the progesterone supplements.


----------



## CJSG1977

:hi: Shelldodds!!! I'm so sorry to hear of your loss. You will be in a good place here. Everyone is lovely. I hope this month is your bfp!!!!! Hunni, a line is a line...and a line is a bfp!!! As long as it came up in the time stated. :dance: That is defo a :bfp: Bizy is right, the fear will always be there but the important thing is that you have a little bean in there that needs you to be positive and strong so try not to obsess over your mc which I know isnt easy. Get to the docs hun to confirm it.

GL Fallen Angel!!!! I hope this month is it for you. Woohoo triplets LOL. That would be awesome!

:hugs: Embo. I'm pleased for you that the bleeding has stopped. Its hard to tell when to start using the opks first cycle. Maybe start testing in a week.... although Meggs idea sounds like a plan!

:hug: MissMaternal I wish I could find words to say, but I just think there arent any, so extra big hugs darlin.

Daniele...have you not tested?? I'd say there is a chance you could be preggers!!! I always get sore boobs too when af is due, but itchy when pregnant...or just slightly sensitive. :test:

:hugs: mommyandbump I'm so sorry for your loss. If you are ready to get back to ttc I say go for it. GL hunni.

AFM I am CD14-ish (not been charting a great deal but thats what FF says...) I'm positive I'm ov now...had some twinges yesterday and strong ov pains today...if they subside tomorrow I know ov has happened, right on cue. Unlike last month! BD on CD6, CD10, CD12, CD13 and CD14. Just cause we were horny :haha: hope we havent dont it too much!! I am not testing unless af is late as we are taking it easy this month. But af is due 23rd Nov....so I will test 24th if af is a no show.


----------



## Daniele89

heyy :D no iv nt tested yet lol, think i will do 2morrow though , just a bit puzzled, as iv never had IB ...X


----------



## CJSG1977

I've never had IB hun, but plenty of women do. Is there any chance you ov later than you think?? It could easily be IB! I hope this is it for you hun.


----------



## chevelle383

Welcome Shell:hi: And that was prett funny seeing your "faint" line. LOL. Iread it , and was thinking "Ill invert it for her" Then I saw it...YEAH RIGHT! BFP! Congrats!!!

AND TADA!! They put off the screening till next week but baby looks great so far!
 



Attached Files:







10+2.jpg
File size: 29 KB
Views: 7


----------



## chevelle383

If you look at the bigger pic you can see a cute little nose and mouth. Best day ever. I am so ready to be a dad. I HOPE I HOPE I HOPE.


----------



## impatient1

MissMaternal so sorry for your loss. :hugs:

Congrats Jackie & shelldodds!

Great pic Chevelle!


----------



## Megg33k

I'll add you mommyandbump! :hugs: I'm SO sorry for your loss!!!

Great pic, Chevelle! I've been wondering about you since you last posted. I hoped you'd come back with good news... and you came back with GREAT news AND A PIC!!! :yipee: I'm so happy for you and your wife!


----------



## dawny690

Great pic chevelle congrats to the 3 of you xxxx


----------



## Fairybabe

Aw Chevelle, that scan pic made me cry!! So happy for you all! 

Mommyandbump, welcome, and sorry for your loss. Hope your body settles down quickly.

CJ, that's as good a reason as any to BD! Infact, the best one! Sounds like you have all bases covered though if you are right about having ov'd. Fingers crossed for that sticky bfp!!!

cd13 here, temps have dipped low, which implies i'm heading towards ov...i hope. WHo knows. Bump buddies CJ?! 

Fairy xx


----------



## Daniele89

im not too sure, as when the spotting started i thought , well thats me out this month... but as i said it was only a few dots when i wiped then kinda watery brownish stuff when i wiped, then after that was just CM :/ .... i'll be buying a test 2nite :D ...X


----------



## Fallen Angel

Tonight? Tonight?? And we have to wait in suspense till then? Rooting for you Danielle, hope you get your :bfp: hon :) xxx

Fab pic Chevelle :) 

I had another dream last night about triplets, hmmmm :) :) :dust:


----------



## VGibs

Hi girls! Just popping in to say Hi and make sure veeryone has been POAS!


----------



## Daniele89

hahahaha that made me laugh there Fallen Angel :D :D :D .... i know my bad? hehehe , defo 2nite im buyin one but , then i will let yous all know in the morning :D ...X


----------



## chevelle383

Thanks gals. I cant even sleep right now. 5:30am:coffee:

Fallen...REALLY!?! it would still be a blessing of course! But :shock:


----------



## ttcstill

Chevelle- Congrats that is so amazing........

Fallen- TEST

CD 6 for me and I am feeling really optimistic about our chances this month everything seems to be going as normal so maybe we will catch the little eggy this month.


----------



## dawny690

There is a lady on here with triplets and she suffered quite a few losses think it would be great to have twins least they can play with each other xxxx


----------



## Megg33k

Dawn, you must mean Jessa? She actually had 3 losses and then triplets. All of her little ones came back to her at once. They're gorgeous!!! She's breastfeeding and cloth diapering. She's quite the supermum! :)


----------



## Fairybabe

Wow Megg, was that triplets just naturally? Or did she have any fertility drugs etc? She's sure gonna be busy! And after her 3 losses, did she have any extra help staying preg? 
Curiosity got me on this one!
Fairy xx


----------



## Megg33k

Fairybabe said:


> Wow Megg, was that triplets just naturally? Or did she have any fertility drugs etc? She's sure gonna be busy! And after her 3 losses, did she have any extra help staying preg?
> Curiosity got me on this one!
> Fairy xx

The triplets came from Femara/Letrotrozole and timed intercourse. I think she had progesterone supplements... but I don't know that she had anything else. Its an amazing story to read! Her pregnancy journal was inspiring. She was bedridden through much of it, because she could barely get around. She kept them in until 34+ weeks. And, to add to the amazement... She had the triplets on 10/10/10 which is HER BIRTHDAY!


----------



## chevelle383

10/10/10? Thats just biazzaro!


----------



## Fairybabe

Wow! That's quite a story! Nice to hear the happy ending though!
Fairy xx


----------



## Megg33k

chevelle383 said:


> 10/10/10? Thats just biazzaro!

We were all rooting for a 10/10/10 birth! Each baby gets its own 10! And, the fact that it was the mother's birthday? That's too perfect!


----------



## dawny690

Megg33k said:


> Dawn, you must mean Jessa? She actually had 3 losses and then triplets. All of her little ones came back to her at once. They're gorgeous!!! She's breastfeeding and cloth diapering. She's quite the supermum! :)

*Yep you know it babe she is such an inspiration after losses to go on and have triplets there is hope for us all who are still waiting for our special babies to come and stay  xxxx*


----------



## impatient1

Definately a fantastic story!


----------



## Bittersweet

defs is


so i tested today........................................................................................










































:bfn:

but cos of the implant removal about a month ago etc i kinda expecting it-dont even think im where i should be in my cycle. So lots of bding, hopefully AF shows(even more better :bfp:) and i can start doing it all properly :)
xx


----------



## dawny690

*You had me in suspense then bittersweet lol hopefully your get your  soon xxxx*


----------



## Megg33k

Aww, Bittersweet! I got all excited for a second! LOL I hope your BFP comes very quickly, hun!


----------



## Bittersweet

same for me to you ladies :kiss:


----------



## CJSG1977

Ah I'm sorry bittersweet. I still hope you have a chance at your BFP this month hun!

Chevelle!!!! What a gorgeous pic. You must be overwhelmed!

Daniele you are driving us mad with suspense. TELL US!!!! LOL.

That is an amazing story about the lady with the triplets. Very inspiring. And best of luck to her.

Fairy I would LOVE to be bump buddies. Come on, lets get cracking :haha:


----------



## BizyBee

Jessa's story was very inspiring. I loved following her journal. 

Good luck to those testing soon. Hope we can get some more bfps. Sending hugs to those who have been visited by the nasty witch. 

Great pic chevelle.


----------



## Tigerlilies

Yes, very nice pic Chevelle!

Bittersweet, I saw on your ticker that it reads CD1, so did AF actually show up later today?

Meggs, thank you so much for sharing that story! That is so lovely!

AFM, I'm officially in the 2WW. If my temp goes up tomorrow, I'll start progesterone and hopefully continue for another 10wks! If not....I make no guarantees about my mood with another round of clomid!


----------



## Megg33k

Hoping you get the temp rise, Tigerlilies!


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Mine was a :bfn: today but my digi test line is the darkest ive ever seen it and that was with afternoon wee with holding it for mabey 2 hours =D I am testing in the morning


----------



## Tigerlilies

Good luck Ruskie!!!! FX'd!!!!!

AFM, well, my temp went up a little so I don't know if I should start the progesterone tonight or wait til tomorrow for it to go up more.:shrug: Any suggestions?


----------



## Fallen Angel

DANIELLE - Did you test? Been thinking of you and keeping fx for ya kiddo :) :dust:

I can't test yet, I'm only 3dpo, but I swear I have symptoms, been feeling a bit pukey all day and my puppies are killing me.

Does anyone have the link to Jessa's journal, I'd love to read it - someone mentioned her journey to me on my journal the other day (can't remember who off the top of my head). 

I must be twisted because I would seriously love triplets, these dreams have got me thinking about it no-end - every time I mention it hubby goes white - he says he could cope with twins, but triplets terrify him! Bless :lol:

Some fairy dust and positive vibes for all you ladyees (and men) :dust: :stork: :dust:


----------



## Megg33k

Tiger - I'd wait just to be sure!

Fallen - Jessa's Preggo Journal is here: https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-journals/309694-jessas-triplet-pregnancy-journal.html

Jessa's Parenting Journal is here: https://www.babyandbump.com/parenting-journals/449884-jessas-triplet-parenting-journal.html

The pregnancy one is VERY long... and the parenting one is growing rapidly! But, they're a great read!


----------



## Fallen Angel

Thanks Megg :) x


----------



## shelldodds

Hey ladies, thanks so much for your replies, I didn't notice them all at first!! This is a very busy page indeed!!! :)
I'm getting really excited, do feel like it's all going to be ok this time, feel different somehow... I've got a dr's appointment tomorrow morning at 8.30 so going to beg for an early scan to put our minds at rest!!
Am having loads of cramping, which I didn't have last time, so although it's freaking me out, I think it must be a good thing! I'm bloated to the high heavens though, I reckon I even look a bit pregnant today argh! The amount of chocolate I'm finding myself cosuming probably isn't helping that! Bring on the sickness, or I'm gonna be the size of a house :-O (joking!)
Good luck to everyone else, keep trying and try chill out. I got sooooo stressed over the last few months, it really doesn't happen when you feel like that (esp because bding is the last thing on your mind!), fingers crossed for you all, and for me that this one stays!
Next week is the scary one for me, I was 6 weeks when I lost the last one, but trying not to dwell (easier said than done hey)
Shell xxxx


----------



## sunshinegirl

Congratulations to you all with BFPs

Good luck to you all on your 2WW

I am also waiting to test on the 19th November. Bittersweet is that if I get my BFP that day it will be 1 yr from my first mmc. Hoping my angels will be with my father making this happen for us, to be lucky forth time around. :kiss::kiss:


----------



## Fairybabe

Hey Megg thanks for posting Jessa's links. OMG, what an amzing journey! I just spent far too many hours skimming through those 33 weeks! Her babies are just beautiful. SHe's one heck of a woman. 
Fairy xx


----------



## ttcstill

Ruskiegirl said:


> Mine was a :bfn: today but my digi test line is the darkest ive ever seen it and that was with afternoon wee with holding it for mabey 2 hours =D I am testing in the morning

TEST!!!!



FYI - it is not nice to tell us your testing then not come on to give us an update..... that is just plain ole mean! 


Hoping to see lots of BFP's this month


I am CD8 and have watery CM and mild cramps >>>>>weird!!!! :shrug:


----------



## Daniele89

heyy :D i tested yesterday and was a BFN :( .... but im defo gonna test again in a few days time, i felt quite sicky this mornin & had heartburn last nite , 

but on a positive note , still no AF or ANY sign of it , and thats 10 days late :D

hope yous all get ur BFP soon :D

:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: 

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Hehe i had betas done today ladies , I should get my results tommorow around noonish or sooner hopefully home tests are still negative and af is 4 days late and my temps are still high !


----------



## bbhopes

Hoping for you Ruskie!!!! fingers and toes are crossed... baby baby baby dust!!!!!!!!


----------



## LunaBean

Can you take out my bfp please :cry:


----------



## Fairybabe

Oh Luna Bean, soooo sorry to hear that your BFP is gone. Sorry for your loss and sending you hugs.
Fairy xx


----------



## Ruskiegirl

So sorry Luna huge :hug:


----------



## Megg33k

:cry: Lizzie! :hugs:


----------



## roonsma

Hi girls, congrats to the new BFP's :happydance:

I'm sorry Luna, big hugs to you hun :hugs:


----------



## Tigerlilies

Luna.....:sad1:I'm so sorry sweety. :hugs:


----------



## dawny690

*Oh no Lizzie im so sorry   xxxx*


----------



## sunshinegirl

Im so sorry to hear that Lizzie, sending you big hugs x x


----------



## MissMaternal

So sorry for your loss Lunabean :hugs: xx


----------



## BizyBee

So sorry Luna. :hugs:


----------



## Mummytofour

So sorry Luna....
Ruskie fx'd for your betas!!!

Good luck to all waiting on their bfp's!!!

I am currently suffering sickness like never before! Eating like a horse then chucking it all back up again! No complaints here though!!!! I already look four months gone so DH is convinced it's twins!! I do keep winding him up with stats on age, number of pregnancies and clomid affecting the possibility of multiples though!!!!


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Betas are negative:cry:


----------



## BizyBee

Mummy, I showed really early also. 

Sorry ruskie. :hug:


----------



## Megg33k

I'm sorry, Ruskie! :hugs:


----------



## dawny690

Sorry ruskie xxxx


----------



## Tigerlilies

Oh Ruskie, that really stinks, I'm sorry.


----------



## Bittersweet

sorry ruskie :hugs:


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Thanks ladies !! Well i got 2 more shots at getting pregnant nov and decemeber cycles then im done trying but i will stay NTNP till 35 then ill be taking birth control after that


----------



## impatient1

Sorry for your loss LunaBean.
Sorry Ruskie.


----------



## chevelle383

Damn this infernal thread.
Sorry ruskie.
Sorry Luna.

We all the same thing for christmas. To actually hold a pregnancy. IS THAT SO MUCH TO ASK SANTA!!!! ONE DAMN THING!
Sorry... rant over .
Hopefully he gets it straight this year. Im leaving him a 15 year old bottle of scotch this year as a bribe for us.


----------



## Babyfever02

Hey gals, got my BFP on Nov 9th. Miscarried in June and didn't have my levels down to 0 till Aug. 2 cycles and November BFP. :)


----------



## Megg33k

Congrats, Babyfever! :hugs:


----------



## Tigerlilies

Congratulations Babyfever!!!!! I hope this is a sticky bean for you!


----------



## Fairybabe

Congrats Babyfever!! Happy sticky and healthy 9 months to yoU! 

Ruskie, sorry for the bfn. Here's hoping for a Christmas surprise!

Chevelle, yep, we all want the same thing for Christmas on here! We sure do. Well done for 11 weeks! Hope you and wifey both well. 

Think i may have ov'd yday. So 2ww for me. WHoop. Kind of a bit "whatever" this cylce. No further fwd with the doc. She was meant to ring me yesterday to tell me whether she can do tests from the local surgery and what teh local consultatn had said. She never called. Groan. I have a feeling thsi could take some time. So might as well get on with it, in the hope of 3rd time lucky. 

Have a good weekend girls (and guy)

Fairy xx


----------



## Lucy1973

Congrats babyfever :happydance:

Sorry ruskie hope you get that bfp by Christmas! :hugs:

Chevelle, so excited for you, 11 weeks! Hope after your 12 week scan you will be able to begin to feel a bit more confident. :flower:

Fairybabe, so far I have been 3rd time lucky, sending lots of :dust::dust::dust: an hoping you will be too! :hugs:


----------



## impatient1

Congratulations Babyfever!


----------



## MissMaternal

So sorry Ruskie, really hoping you get your BFP before Christmas :hugs: xx

Congrats Babyfever, hoping you have a happy and healthy pregnancy this time xx


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Congratz babyfever have a great pregnancy hun!


----------



## Bittersweet

Congrats babyfever.xx


----------



## chevelle383

Thanks fairy and lucy. Next scan is next monday...12+2. I hope it goes well too.

Goo luck on your 2ww fairy, the "whatever" cycle has been the best one for us! Hope you get the same result!!!


----------



## grandbleu

Eeks! I'm CD28 today - I'm going to test tomorrow if I don't get any sign of the evil AF. So far no symptoms either way :) - I consider that a good thing. My normal cycle is 28 days...so things are looking good...I haven't temped this month so I don't know about my temps going up or down. I'm praying so hard that I will get my miracle baby this month. Good luck to everyone :)


----------



## Fairybabe

Good luck Grandbleu!! Fingers and toes crossed for you.

Fairy xx


----------



## icantdecide

grandbleu said:


> Eeks! I'm CD28 today - I'm going to test tomorrow if I don't get any sign of the evil AF. So far no symptoms either way :) - I consider that a good thing. My normal cycle is 28 days...so things are looking good...I haven't temped this month so I don't know about my temps going up or down. I'm praying so hard that I will get my miracle baby this month. Good luck to everyone :)

oh wow, yes no signs of anything i would consider that good! i hope she stays away! oh you have so much strength id be testing like mad today if i were you! GOOD LUCK!!!!! x


----------



## MissMaternal

Fingers crossed for a :bfp: Grandbleu! xx


----------



## grandbleu

icantdecide said:


> oh wow, yes no signs of anything i would consider that good! i hope she stays away! oh you have so much strength id be testing like mad today if i were you! GOOD LUCK!!!!! x

LOL - I would totally be testing today but luckily living in small town in France the pharmacy is closed on Sunday so I can't.


----------



## Daniele89

Luna :hugs:

Ruskie :hugs: 

Grandbleu :D Fingers crossed for You :D 

AF Is Now 13 Days LAte!!! 

iv been googling this everyday to see what comes up, but everything i find , instead of people writing an answer under the thread, they seem to be writing another question lol! argggggggg ....hahaha 

i think i will test again 2morrow , as i tested abt a week ago and was a BFN 

Good luck everyone :D i hope yous all get ur BFP'S! :dust: :dust: :dust: ....X :hugs: xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## grandbleu

Daniele89 said:


> Luna :hugs:
> 
> Ruskie :hugs:
> 
> Grandbleu :D Fingers crossed for You :D
> 
> AF Is Now 13 Days LAte!!!
> 
> iv been googling this everyday to see what comes up, but everything i find , instead of people writing an answer under the thread, they seem to be writing another question lol! argggggggg ....hahaha
> 
> i think i will test again 2morrow , as i tested abt a week ago and was a BFN
> 
> Good luck everyone :D i hope yous all get ur BFP'S! :dust: :dust: :dust: ....X :hugs: xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Thanks - wishing you a BFP for the late AF...I hope she doesn't come!


----------



## Ruskiegirl

AF finally showed up ! Onto cycle 7 of charting and cycle 116 ttc !


----------



## grandbleu

So sorry Ruskie girl :(


----------



## ttcstill

I am so confused my chart ahows that I o'd on thursday but I just got done with AF and I have never O'd right away...... I have not seen a positive opk yet though I am not sure what is going on......


----------



## grandbleu

Ttcstill - Don't have an answer for you - it does seem a bit early...the earliest I ovulated was CD 11. It could just be a funky cycle...I usually have two a year one really long and one really short.


----------



## Megg33k

Hoping for loads of BFP's soon! Good luck to those testing!

ttcstill - FF gave you dotted crosshairs because its not sure that's true. It looks for patterns that could indicate ovulation. So, if it sees something that COULD indicate ovulation, it jumps on it. It will likely change its mind as you put more temps in.


----------



## Ruskiegirl

GRRRRRRRRR im not bleeding anymore im not sure whats going on but this is so weird lol!


----------



## dawny690

* Ruskie xxxx*


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Ok i guess she decided she wasnt fully ready but she is here now for defintly sure clots and all so now i can relax lol


----------



## Megg33k

Sort of glad that's all cleared up, Ruskie! :hugs:


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Im very relived i wish she wouldnt have toyed with me this morning tho lol onto this cycle , My testing date will be around dec 15th so how cool woud that be if i could put im pregnant with a sticky in everyones xmas gifts/cards =D


----------



## Dazed

Question for you ladies. 
Have any of you used Fish Oil to increase CM? 
I have been taking it under the direction of my doctor by help lower my triglyserides (sorry, spelling) and noticed that I have more creamy wet cm just after AF then normal. I did a little research and noticed it can increase EWCM in women and increase motility in sperm.
Has anyone tried this for EWCM and did it work?


----------



## Megg33k

I used it to increase CM, Dazed... It worked.


----------



## Dazed

Good to know. I also read that it can help regulate your cycles, I'm hoping thats right and why the witch get me early last cycle. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Megg33k

Maybe! :hugs: I hope it works for you, Dazed! You deserve a sticky BFP!


----------



## Dazed

Thanks Megg. You deserve it more though, but I'll take it! :hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

Nah! Plus, I think there's enough of them to go around for both of us! :hugs:


----------



## Ruskiegirl

i started using a bcomplex vitamin because of my low progesterone and i noticed a very nice increase in cm also mabey that would help u also ?


----------



## SunShyn2205

Sorry i been MIA , 
Sorry for the new losses and wishing you all healthy sticky Beans

As for Me:
I have been contracting for 8 days now and had a small leak (about 5 days ago) in my water bag which we believe has sealed over for now, I am on procardia (start on the day my water bag leaked) to stop the contraction but i still am having mild uterine irritability and contractions. Im so nervous but still extremely positive, doctor say baby measures about a week larger then my feb 20 due date but wont give me a set due date as he is sure the baby will come well before then, fxd everything this baby stays in long enough to get his lungs developed...

I could use a lil support, hugs and thank you!


----------



## Dazed

Thanks Ruskie! I'll keep that in mind. I'm not a bit pill popper and the Fish Oil is enough of a struggle due to the size but if it doesn't happen in the next few months I will definately consider it. I'm gunna try to get my preseed either today or tomorrow provided that the pharmacy on campus actually has it like the preseed website says.

Good luck and baby dust to everyone!


----------



## Fairybabe

Well, i;m not in the 2ww after all! Seems my body is being "whatever" about it all as well as my head! I've had fairly dark opks now for 6 days. Thurs and Sunday's were the darkest. My temp rise on saturday seems to have been a fluke as it's been back down the last 2 mornings. Guess things are just still messed up from the last m/c. I'm on day 19 now, from when bleeding started. Seeing as i was only 4wks6days along, i don't expect it will throw me out like it did after the mc at 10wks3days. Temps are nice and low as if about to ov. IT's the darn opks that are doing my head in!! I'm confident there's no left over stuff in there, as my hcg levels were down at 3 already on 2nd day of bleeding. 

Feeling a bit like a woman on the edge at the moment. Just found out last night that another friend i ahven't seen in a while is nearly 5months along. Am pleased for her, but it's just another kick in the guts. You girls know what i mean. Can't be arsed to do anything i am meant to be doing, just want to sleep and/or cry. (Hoping this means ov is on it's way or something!).

Thanks for listening to the rant.

Fairy x


----------



## Dazed

Fairybabe, sorry for what you are going through. I was so sure my body was going to go back fairly quick too since I mc'd at about 5w4d (or at least started mc'ing). It can actually take your body awhile to adjust after a loss reguardless of how far you were. Please don't get discurraged and just keep going with the flow.

Baby dust to you!


----------



## bbhopes

SunShyn lots of positive vibes and wishes your way!!! I will be hoping all goes well for you and baby can hold in there for a little while longer!! Big hugs...


----------



## impatient1

SunShyn thinking of you and your LO and praying that baby stays put to cook longer.


----------



## Fairybabe

Sunshyn, hope bubs stays put to grow bigger and stronger. Has your doc put you on bedrest?
Fairy xx


----------



## Megg33k

SunShyn2205 said:


> Sorry i been MIA ,
> Sorry for the new losses and wishing you all healthy sticky Beans
> 
> As for Me:
> I have been contracting for 8 days now and had a small leak (about 5 days ago) in my water bag which we believe has sealed over for now, I am on procardia (start on the day my water bag leaked) to stop the contraction but i still am having mild uterine irritability and contractions. Im so nervous but still extremely positive, doctor say baby measures about a week larger then my feb 20 due date but wont give me a set due date as he is sure the baby will come well before then, fxd everything this baby stays in long enough to get his lungs developed...
> 
> I could use a lil support, hugs and thank you!

Hey, honey! Are they doing steroid therapy for lung development? I know that's what they did for Sam (hedgewitch)... I can't even imagine how scared you must be. But, I certainly hope they can keep your little one firmly in place for a bit longer, honey! You'll certainly be in my thoughts. All the positive vibes I can send your way and a big :hugs: for you, hun!


----------



## ttcstill

SunShyn2205 said:


> Sorry i been MIA ,
> Sorry for the new losses and wishing you all healthy sticky Beans
> 
> As for Me:
> I have been contracting for 8 days now and had a small leak (about 5 days ago) in my water bag which we believe has sealed over for now, I am on procardia (start on the day my water bag leaked) to stop the contraction but i still am having mild uterine irritability and contractions. Im so nervous but still extremely positive, doctor say baby measures about a week larger then my feb 20 due date but wont give me a set due date as he is sure the baby will come well before then, fxd everything this baby stays in long enough to get his lungs developed...
> 
> I could use a lil support, hugs and thank you!

Oh I hope everything is fine for you and the wee one ..... I saw your Feb Love bugs banner and about lost it......I am glad to see your little one is still hanging in there and I will pray for you both!


----------



## ttcstill

Okay my stupid chart changed again and my opk's are confusing me too but my tems dropped again today this is very weird........ crosshairs are gone again....... I am totally confused.


----------



## Megg33k

I figured your crosshairs wouldn't stay that early. I'd just hold out a bit longer and see what happens.


----------



## ttcstill

Okay i'll try its just so confusing...... I had to mess up on my BD timing because we were afraid we had missed the window and now its changed again..... hoping I get my + opk today so I can still be in the running for this month


----------



## Fairybabe

TTCStill, i hear you loud and clear! seems we are in a similar boat. 

Just heard back from the doc. She has heard from the consultant. I am livid. COnsultant says that there is some doubt that I was preg this last time as HCG was only 3 on day bloods were drawn. He's not saying i wasn't, just not that i definitively was. So, despite 2 positive FRERs, a few positive cheapies, consistently high temps and feeling sick, metallic taste??? He also said that "there are no tests that can be done at this stage that would help." BULL****. What's he's saying is that there are no tests he's prepared for the NHS to pay for that he will do cos i haven't had three m/c yet. He says that when i get preg again i may wish to start on cyclogest pessaries (progesterone) and can have an early scan to see what's what. And that's it. I feel like i've been given a pat on the head and told to stop being so silly. Strange that if you look on any consultant's private clinic pages they recommend tests after 1 m/c after 10wks, or after 2 in any case. I really could explode right now. Or cry. 

Fairy xx


----------



## ttcstill

I dont even try to get help from doctors as they wont even refer us to a specialist because we have not had 3 miscarriages together...... I had one before I met him and we have lost two since I met him have to lose again before I can get help!


----------



## MissMaternal

Sunshyn i really hope your LO can hold on a bit longer....will be thinking of you!

Fairybabe, bloody NHS, huh? They are apparently making cutbacks at the moment....or at least that was what i was told twice during my recent pregnancy. Which i suppose is understandable, but doesnt help us in the slightest! Hope you've calmed down a bit now :hugs:




ttcstill said:


> I dont even try to get help from doctors as they wont even refer us to a specialist because we have not had 3 miscarriages together...... I had one before I met him and we have lost two since I met him have to lose again before I can get help!

This is what really gets to me...the fact that even after i have had 2 late losses, they still say they can't investigate until i have a third. Right now i feel like i'm just waiting to mc again before they do something! I can't even imagine going through it a third time. That's so ridiculous that they won't look into your situation just because your three havent been consecutive...:growlmad:

:dust: for everyone xxxx


----------



## ttcstill

My three have been consequtive just that the first one was with my ex not my current husband.


----------



## Fairybabe

Oh TTCStill, that's really really terrible. And Miss Maternal, that's also shocking!

In what other field of medicine would we be left to repeatedly suffer in this way? Now i'm even more angry. 

Fairy xx


----------



## svetayasofiya

:witch: damn bitch got me this weekend. :cry: I really need some words of encouragement right about now. I know so many of you have been through more than I have, but this has been the longest bloody 9 mo and I am starting to lose hope. :nope:


----------



## Ruskiegirl

svetayasofiya said:


> :witch: damn bitch got me this weekend. :cry: I really need some words of encouragement right about now. I know so many of you have been through more than I have, but this has been the longest bloody 9 mo and I am starting to lose hope. :nope:

Im with ya hun =D now we have the same cycle date also so mabey well get lucky and both get our :bfp: for xmas =D:hugs: I just try to not think about how long its been and that helps me keep going , I know its hard not to think about it but if you can find things to keep your mind off it , it makes a huge difference in how you feel


----------



## svetayasofiya

Sometimes I think of leaving this board so I won't be thinking of ttc and babies everyday, but I can't bare to leave so many of you I have grown fond of. lol I also love following our success stories and see how everyone's pregnancies are progressing. Life has been so crazy basically since I found out I was pg in May... things are calming down now and I am just going to focus on me, going to the gym, cocooning for winter and enjoying the upcoming holidays. I just feel so bad, every month when AF comes I feel like I always need to apologise to my husband. He's so supportive but I inundate him with my 2ww symptoms and get his hopes up month after month. *Sigh.


----------



## Megg33k

Man, its a somber day in here. I don't know the right words either. I'm usually so good at this... but I feel like I barely fit in. I'm not exactly TTC right now... and very few people can relate to anything I'm doing. Likewise, I feel like a hypocrite for staying the "stick with it blahblahblah" when I've given up on conventional and going straight to majorly assisted conception. I didn't stick with it... So, how am I supposed to tell other people to? Those of you who are being completely disregarded because you haven't had a 3rd loss... I'm at a loss for words. I feel guilty that I got all my tests after only 2 losses... and early losses (technically) at that. I guess that's why I've been MIA lately. I don't know what to say mostly.

I'm going to be a hypocrite though... sort of! So, here goes:

The best things in life are rarely easy. This is the most important thing you'll ever do. So, just remember that hole in your heart and how desperately you want that baby in your arms... and you'll find a way to keep pushing forward. No matter what path that might lead you down, as I've found out, it will never be as hard as living without the child you desire so much. Every broken heart at a BFN or AF showing... none of it compares to the daily pain of knowing you gave up on your dream of being a mother (or mother again). So, fight through it... Affirm to yourself that you CAN do it. Don't compare and contrast your story with what someone else had to go through or diminish your own suffering because someone else has been through "more" or "worse" than you. You have the right to feel your pain... You have the right to hurt. But, you also have the right to keep pushing to get what you want/need to make your life whole. And, you have the right to be supported through your journey, no matter what. That's why we're here!

I guess that's all I've got. I hope it can help someone. I'll step back into the shadows and hope time keeps passing quickly so I can eventually put a sticky BFP next to my name... as well as all of your names!


----------



## svetayasofiya

What you just said gave me tears Megg, *and I am at work! lol :hugs: Thanks so much. So eloquently put. I needed to hear that today. It's because of people like you I can't leave this board.

:flow:


----------



## Megg33k

Aww! Thank you! I didn't mean to make you cry! :hugs: Especially at work! :shy: Sorry! LOL

I'm glad its what you needed to hear. Its what I tell myself every friggin' day! Some times I can't look at myself in the mirror without saying (out loud sometimes) those things. I have to remember that the best things are rarely easy. And, I never expected to be where I am right now. I never wanted to do what I'm doing. But, its the means to an end... and that end is all that matters to me anymore. So, whatever it takes is what I'll do! Screw my expectations and limitations and all that stupidity that I placed on myself. My only expectation now is to do whatever I have to in order to become a mother. So, that's that. Doing what I have to do right now! Shots at 7am... Birth control that makes me a monster... Soon I'll doing 3 shots a day. I HATE needles. But, I do it. I never skip a dose. I never even dream of giving up. Whatever you're going through, just keep doing it.


----------



## Beanwood

Hi Megg

I have been reading this post after you posted about it on another thread. Had to comment after your last post). 

How beautifully put. What you are saying is right think just need reminding sometimes. Thank you. XX

Hope its ok with you all that I join - am currently wtt after mmc.


----------



## grandbleu

"The best things in life are rarely easy. This is the most important thing you'll ever do. So, just remember that hole in your heart and how desperately you want that baby in your arms... and you'll find a way to keep pushing forward. No matter what path that might lead you down, as I've found out, it will never be as hard as living without the child you desire so much. Every broken heart at a BFN or AF showing... none of it compares to the daily pain of knowing you gave up on your dream of being a mother (or mother again). So, fight through it... Affirm to yourself that you CAN do it. Don't compare and contrast your story with what someone else had to go through or diminish your own suffering because someone else has been through "more" or "worse" than you. You have the right to feel your pain... You have the right to hurt. But, you also have the right to keep pushing to get what you want/need to make your life whole. And, you have the right to be supported through your journey, no matter what. That's why we're here!"

Thank you for your thoughtful words Megg - I just got AF again today and felt profoundly the empty desperation of being a babyless mother and I really needed to hear some words of encouragement from other women on the same hard journey. I am sad and in pain but I will keep persevering for my wee baby that will stay with me forever.

PS. You made me cry too but in a good way.


----------



## Megg33k

I'm just happy I could help you girls! :hugs: I've had a lot of time to think and had to rearrange my thinking a lot lately. I'm really glad it helped though! I'll always be here to spread hope! I will never get tired of giving hope to others!


----------



## ttcstill

To all my wonderful friends.... the ones I speak to daily and those whom I have yet been granted the pleasure of knowing..... TTC can take so much out of us and unfortunately with the world being the way it is, these lovely little chat threads are our only place of acceptance and understanding. Only those of us who have endured loss, tried and failed, and yet somehow find the strength to push on can help each other to take that next step when it feels impossible. 

I have to say this particular cycle has been somewhat of a roller coaster for me..... With the misinterpretaions on my chart to the cramps after AF was gone and now the brightest + opk I have eer seen....... You can barely see the control line on this thing because the test line is so dark!!! :happydance:

I am hoping beyond hope that somehow this holiday season this thread and site can receive and abundance of blessing and many many BFP's.

I want to thank you all for your support and hope you all know that I am here for you always!


----------



## Megg33k

I'll definitely take an influx of BFP's! We need some more. Its really tapered off lately!


----------



## grandbleu

Trust me - OH and I made a pact to try our little hearts out this month (it's my Bday during O time so perfect!) and we need a little xmas cheer. Good luck to everyone...it'd be nice if we could all roll over to 1st trimester...what a blessing.


----------



## Dazed

Got my Preseed :happydance:. Felt odd cause I had to ask for it because it was behind the counter.
On a sad note for me, my cousin put up her 19week bump pick on FB. I'm happy for her, but it just puts me back into reality with the loss and TTC again.
So to myself... I say "ONWARD HO! I will prevail!"


----------



## Megg33k

:hugs: Dazed!


----------



## Dazed

Hehe, my own little peptalk to myself! As long as I don't answer back I think I'm ok :haha:


----------



## BizyBee

Just stopping by to tell you all that I'm thinking of you! Sending love and sticky dust your way. Praying for lots of Christmas bfp's! :dust:


----------



## ttcstill

Dazed- I know how you feel about two weeks after I got my BFP in may a friend of ours told us she is pregnant..... Now she is big and showing and I have been helping her get ready for her first baby... sometimes just seeing her breaks my heart!


----------



## ttcstill

Well ladies I got my + OPK yesterday and it was the brightest I have ever got.... I am officially heading for my 2ww I am not supposed to test until the 26th and probabyly will not be able to as I received my test package yesterday only to find that instead of HCG tests the sent me LH tests!!! URGHHH!!! On a brighter note they are sending out my tests this morning and told me to keep the O tests.... I hope I never have to use them!


----------



## Tigerlilies

Catching up on yesterday's posts......:hug: to all my BnB girls!

TTCstill, I hope you got your grove on last night and will again tonight!


----------



## ttcstill

Yesterday morning tonight tommorrow night then again on Friday!!!


----------



## MissMaternal

ttcstill said:


> My three have been consequtive just that the first one was with my ex not my current husband.

Oh my gosh that's even worse! (I didn't mean that to sound like it's news to you...sorry, i'm not the best with words) Good luck in the 2ww :hugs: xx


----------



## MissMaternal

Megg your little pep talk (as you Americans say :haha:) made me cry too! 

I know i don't know most of you as well as you all know each other, but personally i think that BizyBee's story (for want of a better word) shows us all what can result of so much waiting and wanting. (i hope no one minds me saying this...)

Everytime i see her ticker i smile..:flower: xx


----------



## Dazed

Thanks ttcstill. Like I said, its not that I'm not happy for her. She had been trying for a year, during which she found out she wasn't ov'ing. The family was actually nervous for her that she couldn't because of all the chemotharapy for her Non-Hodgkin's Lymphoma. I'm glad she was able to reach her goal and that everything is OK with her. I didn't mean to come off as a total *itch if anyone thought that.


----------



## dawny690

* to everyone that needs them

Sorry I wasn't around yesterday was working all day today was mental im 7dpo today and this morning I was so tired waking up at work I went back to sleep   also I felt like I was going to faint or something until I ate breakfast I have never felt like this before but today I have felt very weak  xxxx*


----------



## Megg33k

You didn't sound like a bitch, Dazed. You can be happy for someone else and sad for your own situation at the same time. Its hard, but it happens a lot in this TTC lark! :hugs:

I don't think anyone minds hearing that, Sarah. I know I smile when I see Jen's ticker too! :)


----------



## 1szfitzall

I would love to be added - I suffered a loss in May 2010 at 7 weeks. I have been ttc sine X though unfortunately not successfully. :-(


----------



## SunShyn2205

Thanks Gals For Warm Wishes!

Dr. Did put me on STRICT BED REST, this is the only way i can keep the contractions from coming back, if im up longer then an hour, I start contracting again...I see the Dr. tomorrow (i have been seeing him every 3 days) he said they didnt want to start steriods til next week... I think As Long as i keep putting the baby first and continue to stick to bed-rest, I can make it a few more weeks for him to gain weight and build stronger lungs! 

:hugs:Megg:hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

1szfitzall said:


> I would love to be added - I suffered a loss in May 2010 at 7 weeks. I have been ttc sine X though unfortunately not successfully. :-(

I'll add you right away, hone! :hugs: Very sorry for your loss! May was my last loss, too! :(



SunShyn2205 said:


> Thanks Gals For Warm Wishes!
> 
> Dr. Did put me on STRICT BED REST, this is the only way i can keep the contractions from coming back, if im up longer then an hour, I start contracting again...I see the Dr. tomorrow (i have been seeing him every 3 days) he said they didnt want to start steriods til next week... I think As Long as i keep putting the baby first and continue to stick to bed-rest, I can make it a few more weeks for him to gain weight and build stronger lungs!
> 
> :hugs:Megg:hugs:

I think that sounds like a good plan. You're definitely doing what you need to in order to keep bubs safe. That's the important part! :hugs: Hold tight... you and your little one! You have a lot of ladies pulling for you!


----------



## BizyBee

Awe, thanks girls for mentioning me. Now you're making me cry!

I am always thinking of this thread. It brought so many people together and it gives us a place to share stories and relate to other's experiences. So often I felt out of place on threads and this one always made me feel good, even though a crappy situation led me here. I am constantly thinking about you and checking to see how you're all doing. I pray that I will see a huge influx of bfp's everytime I log on. :hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

BizyBee said:


> Awe, thanks girls for mentioning me. Now you're making me cry!
> 
> I am always thinking of this thread. It brought so many people together and it gives us a place to share stories and relate to other's experiences. So often I felt out of place on threads and this one always made me feel good, even though a crappy situation led me here. I am constantly thinking about you and checking to see how you're all doing. I pray that I will see a huge influx of bfp's everytime I log on. :hugs:

Your post made me cry! I'm glad you found a home here! :hugs: This thread has gone further than I could have ever hoped. I'm very proud to have been the creator and have all you amazing women in my life because you did find a home here! :cloud9:


----------



## Tigerlilies

Just wanted to say :hi: I've been in and out of this thread but I haven't had much to add. Still waiting....

Sunshyn, it's a stinky situation to be on bed rest but it will all work out! DH's sister had to be on bed rest throughout her WHOLE PG, and she delivered two healthy girls! Good luck on the rest of your pregnancy!!! You too BizyBee!


----------



## MissMummy2Be

I would love to be added i had my MC on the 14th of oct 2010


----------



## Megg33k

I'll add you MissMummy! :hugs: Sorry for your loss, sweetie!


----------



## ttcstill

MissMaternal said:


> ttcstill said:
> 
> 
> My three have been consequtive just that the first one was with my ex not my current husband.
> 
> Oh my gosh that's even worse! (I didn't mean that to sound like it's news to you...sorry, i'm not the best with words) Good luck in the 2ww :hugs: xxClick to expand...

No problem I didnt take it that way, thank you for your concern and support its good to know that I am not alone in this awful struggle to have one more child.



Dazed said:


> Thanks ttcstill. Like I said, its not that I'm not happy for her. She had been trying for a year, during which she found out she wasn't ov'ing. The family was actually nervous for her that she couldn't because of all the chemotharapy for her Non-Hodgkin's Lymphoma. I'm glad she was able to reach her goal and that everything is OK with her. I didn't mean to come off as a total *itch if anyone thought that.

I didn't think that and trust me it is hard to be happy for someone while suffering from your own misfortune.



dawny690 said:


> * to everyone that needs them
> 
> Sorry I wasn't around yesterday was working all day today was mental im 7dpo today and this morning I was so tired waking up at work I went back to sleep   also I felt like I was going to faint or something until I ate breakfast I have never felt like this before but today I have felt very weak  xxxx*

Hope you start to feel better soon



SunShyn2205 said:


> Thanks Gals For Warm Wishes!
> 
> Dr. Did put me on STRICT BED REST, this is the only way i can keep the contractions from coming back, if im up longer then an hour, I start contracting again...I see the Dr. tomorrow (i have been seeing him every 3 days) he said they didnt want to start steriods til next week... I think As Long as i keep putting the baby first and continue to stick to bed-rest, I can make it a few more weeks for him to gain weight and build stronger lungs!
> 
> :hugs:Megg:hugs:

FX'd for you hun, I will continue to keep you in my prayers.


I am 3dpo today crazy cycle it has been I am really hoping this month will bring me great news and many of you too


----------



## svetayasofiya

I am going to try to do everything I can this cycle to get that Christmas BFP! Any suggestions on foods and drinks I should eat? Thinigs to increase CM?

Anyone heard from Amos or dd? I miss them..... Sequeena too.


----------



## Sparkly

svetayasofiya said:


> I am going to try to do everything I can this cycle to get that Christmas BFP! Any suggestions on foods and drinks I should eat? Thinigs to increase CM?
> 
> Anyone heard from Amos or dietrad? I miss them..... Sequeena too.

I'm trying to do the same thing hun. I'm trying cough syrup as I believe it's supposed to help with CM, also I'm taking evening primrose oil.

I know Sequeena on another thread, and she's taking some time out from ttc atm.


----------



## svetayasofiya

Yeah I have read Robitussem (sp?), baby carrots, grape fruit juice and lot's of water can increase cm. I had NONE last cycle... I am hoping this is my only problem. It's only been 2 cycles of officially trying since our mc but I am already frustrated. :dohh:


----------



## Dazed

I've been taking fish oil at the advise of my Dr for something else and found that it increased my CM. I actually looked it up and sure enought, its supposed to help. Megg said she used it to increase hers and it helped.


----------



## VGibs

I had been taking fish oil as well as it is supposed to help build baby's brain, and it really worked on my CM. The only thing I suggest is to take it right before you fall asleep because it can give you *ahem* the burps and they taste like a nasty old fish.


----------



## svetayasofiya

VGibs said:


> I had been taking fish oil as well as it is supposed to help build baby's brain, and it really worked on my CM. The only thing I suggest is to take it right before you fall asleep because it can give you *ahem* the burps and they taste like a nasty old fish.

:sick: I don't know if I can do that...................................... :dohh:


----------



## Dazed

VGibs said:


> I had been taking fish oil as well as it is supposed to help build baby's brain, and it really worked on my CM. The only thing I suggest is to take it right before you fall asleep because it can give you *ahem* the burps and they taste like a nasty old fish.

Ewww. I actually haven't had that problem. I take it with dinner.


----------



## Megg33k

Take them with food and you don't belch fish at all! I've never had it happen since I took them with meals. I only had it happen once or twice. Its not a common occurrence. And, they did help with CM! :)

I guess I'm technically doing everything I can for a Xmas BFP! LOL I'm paying an old man to make my babies in a lab and them shoot them into my uterus in hopes of them sticking! :rofl:


----------



## svetayasofiya

Megg33k said:


> Take them with food and you don't belch fish at all! I've never had it happen since I took them with meals. I only had it happen once or twice. Its not a common occurrence. And, they did help with CM! :)
> 
> I guess I'm technically doing everything I can for a Xmas BFP! LOL I'm paying an old man to make my babies in a lab and them shoot them into my uterus in hopes of them sticking! :rofl:

:thumbup: Whatever it takes Megg!!!! :baby::baby::baby:

oK, here is my "ewcm making cocktail":

Robitussin
Grapefruit Juice
Baby Carrots
Water
Fish oil vitamins

*not all at the same time...

I am currently taking 1mg Folic Acid. Should I up that? Does that have anything to do with conceiving? 

Any other suggestions? I refuse to temp and buy OPK's..... :shrug: I have no real reason, I just refuse.


----------



## Megg33k

svetayasofiya said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> Take them with food and you don't belch fish at all! I've never had it happen since I took them with meals. I only had it happen once or twice. Its not a common occurrence. And, they did help with CM! :)
> 
> I guess I'm technically doing everything I can for a Xmas BFP! LOL I'm paying an old man to make my babies in a lab and them shoot them into my uterus in hopes of them sticking! :rofl:
> 
> :thumbup: Whatever it takes Megg!!!! :baby::baby::baby:
> 
> oK, here is my "ewcm making cocktail":
> 
> Robitussin
> Grapefruit Juice
> Baby Carrots
> Water
> Fish oil vitamins
> 
> *not all at the same time...
> 
> I am currently taking 1mg Folic Acid. Should I up that? Does that have anything to do with conceiving?
> 
> Any other suggestions? I refuse to temp and buy OPK's..... :shrug: I have no real reason, I just refuse.Click to expand...

1mg is good! :thumbup: It shouldn't effect conception. I'm thinking of going back on my fish oil... I've been off it for ages because it doesn't fit in my pill organizer! LOL

Uhm... I'm torn, because I want to say Vit D... but you should really get your levels checked before you supplement it. Something like 93% of women with fertility issues (cycle issues, not getting pregnant, MC, etc) have deficient Vit D levels. But its not water soluble. So, the extra doesn't get peed out. But its important stuff.


----------



## svetayasofiya

Hmmm, how about a multi vitamin? I can't think vitamin D would be an issue. I mc'd in June. 
I am hoping my mc was just 'one of those things' like it is for so many people. Meaning, the next baby will stick. Right now I have to focus on getting a next baby, so operation ewcm it is! :rofl:


----------



## grandbleu

*svetayasofiya*

I hope you don't mind but I noticed we are the same exact CD - I want a BFP very badly as well...like all of us here obviously. Anyways I'll be stalking ;)


----------



## svetayasofiya

grandbleu said:


> *svetayasofiya*
> 
> I hope you don't mind but I noticed we are the same exact CD - I want a BFP very badly as well...like all of us here obviously. Anyways I'll be stalking ;)

:thumbup: Baby dust to you!!! and everyone!!! Let next August break records in healthy births!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## svetayasofiya

ooooooooh where in France do you live??? I *love* France! Just spent 8 days in Paris in September.


----------



## grandbleu

svetayasofiya said:


> ooooooooh where in France do you live??? I *love* France! Just spent 8 days in Paris in September.

Down in the south near Toulon :) I used to live in Paris and think it's beautiful there! OH and I are a bit nomadic so that's why I put for the moment...it could always change.


----------



## Dazed

Oh my svetayasofiya! You really are pulling all the stops. I must be honest right now, all I can picture is a human slip-n-slide :haha:. Don't worry, I'm not actually picturing you!


----------



## svetayasofiya

LMAO! I was telling my husband over dinner 
my plan haha and said after all this he probably isn't going to feel a thing! 
Maybe I should drop some stuff. I am not so good at drinking water. Anyway I'll let you all know how it goes.


----------



## Tigerlilies

svetayasofiya said:


> I am going to try to do everything I can this cycle to get that Christmas BFP! Any suggestions on foods and drinks I should eat? Thinigs to increase CM?
> 
> Anyone heard from Amos or dd? I miss them..... Sequeena too.

I'm still here, incognito (that's why I deleted some letter from my name in your quote). Just reading lately, haven't posted much b.c I'm wallowing in my own self pity b.c I just know that this month is a bust. Last time by 10dpo my breast were getting bigger and this time at 10dpo.....nothing.....

BTW, you can also put the fish oil in the frig, keep it cold helps cut down the after taste during burps too. Meggs right, the folic acid won't help conception but you want it already built up in the system when implantation occurs. I've been doing prenatals with Vit. E in the morning, then the folic acid, calcium, fish oil, and B6 in the evening. The B6 is suppose to help hormone balance I think which in turns help against MC.


----------



## Megg33k

svetayasofiya said:


> LMAO! I was telling my husband over dinner
> my plan haha and said after all this he probably isn't going to feel a thing!
> Maybe I should drop some stuff. I am not so good at drinking water. Anyway I'll let you all know how it goes.




svetayasofiya said:


> I am going to try to do everything I can this cycle to get that Christmas BFP! Any suggestions on foods and drinks I should eat? Thinigs to increase CM?
> 
> Anyone heard from Amos or d*****d? I miss them.....  Sequeena too.

I talk to Amos. She's working through her grief and needs to cleanse as much baby, TTC, etc stuff from her life as she can whilst she works through it. I think the break is good for her. I believe her TTC is on hold until May when her insurance kicks in. Because she wants to make sure that a new pregnancy would be covered. 

Sequeena is on a break and actually rethinking whether she truly even wants children. She's sorting out a lot of stuff in her head right now. And, d*****d... Well, she responded already... So, there's that! :)



svetayasofiya said:


> LMAO! I was telling my husband over dinner
> my plan haha and said after all this he probably isn't going to feel a thing!
> Maybe I should drop some stuff. I am not so good at drinking water. Anyway I'll let you all know how it goes.

Actually, none of that will really help if you can't get some water into your body. You can't make ANY CM without water! Its the most important part!


----------



## svetayasofiya

Megg33k said:


> ....Actually, none of that will really help if you can't get some water into your body. You can't make ANY CM without water! Its the most important part!

:rofl: OK!!!! I'll do my best to drink tons of water.

Pls send my love to Amos and Sequeena :hugs: 

Tigerlilies!! I had noooo idea. I edited my original post to save your incognitoness. :winkwink:


----------



## Tigerlilies

:winkwink: Thanks Sveta!


----------



## svetayasofiya

no problemo babe


----------



## Megg33k

I'll definitely send your love to Amos. I'm not in contact with Sequeena, as she's currently not on BnB. I only know she's on a break because she posted it in her journal as a "goodbye" message!


----------



## ttcstill

I am sooooooo sick to my stomache...... I feel like I am producing a gallon of saliva every 5 seconds. I can not stand it.


----------



## svetayasofiya

ttcstill said:


> I am sooooooo sick to my stomache...... I feel like I am producing a gallon of saliva every 5 seconds. I can not stand it.

Weird. Shouldn't you be producing it elsewhere? :winkwink: Hope you feel better soon!!

So guys, I bought my cod liver oil and royal jelly. How much am I supposed to take? The royal jelly is 500mg and says take 1 pill2-3 times daily. That seems excessive. I think the cod liver oil I can take 1-2 daily, but I'll just take once I guess. It's 300mg. My husband thinks I am crazy and that it won't do anything, but he agreed because he said never underestimate the power of a placebo, lol *Whatever works, I'll take it!


----------



## Tigerlilies

TTCstill, I hope you're not coming down with something!

Sveta, definitely just the one a day cod liver oil is good, you definitely don't want to take too much of that stuff b.c then you might start to give off a particular odor. It's certainly is not a placebo though! It will help! :thumbup:


----------



## VGibs

Also in the TMI category....I have heard some women complain that the cod liver oil or fish oil capsules make their CM smell...well fishy. And I know I noticed a difference in the "perfume" *shall we put it delicately* from down there when I use it. So do not rush out andf think you have a diesease or something, its probably the fishy oil.


----------



## sunshinegirl

Hi Guys,

Can you changed my status :happydance:

Oh yes very faint almost invisible :bfp: on FRER so went out and bought CB Digi
:happydance: PREGNANT 1-2 WKS

Maybe 4th time lucky :dust:
:bfp::dust::bfp:

Iam on:cloud9: never have a problem getting pregnant just cant keep hold of them well at least test tells me there is nothing wrong. Off to the docs to get my prescription of baby asprin recommended by pre preg clinic :happydance:


----------



## ttcstill

Congrats sunshine......happy haelthy 9 to ya


----------



## Megg33k

Congrats, sunshine! :hugs: I'll add you right now!


----------



## reversal

congratulations sunshine hope you have a happy healthy pregnancy :hugs:


----------



## Dazed

Yay Sunshine!
I take 1200mg of fish oil. Dr said one pill should be fine (600mg), but I'm just following the dosage on the bottle. Never noticed a difference in smell down there.


----------



## Megg33k

I never noticed anything different either, Dazed. I'm wondering if Cod Liver Oil has a different effect?


----------



## Dazed

I was thinking the same thing.


----------



## VGibs

It might...my bottle says "Fish Oil" it does nt say anything about what kind of fish etc. I have had a few people tell me about different smells they get though when they take just the fish oil. I would stick with the cod liver to avoid a smelly situation haha


----------



## Megg33k

I don't think Cod Liver Oil and Fish Oil are the same. I was told to only take Fish Oil...

"&#8226;Essential fatty acids (EFA) (1-7 grams per day) can help the health of your reproductive system, insulin levels, heart and brain. EFA reduce inflammation throughout the body (a possible cause of PCOS and other types of infertility) and promote overall health. The best source is purified fish oil (don&#8217;t take cod liver oil as it is too high in vitamins A & D and may prove toxic)."

Just what I found regarding the difference.


----------



## impatient1

Congratulations sunshinegirl!


----------



## bbhopes

Congrats to the BFP's!!


----------



## svetayasofiya

I didn't have a choice... there was only cod liver oil. :s I didn't have any fishy burbs yet. Well, I'll try with what I bought. I have my Royal Jelly too. ;)


----------



## svetayasofiya

ok, seeing as though I live in Montreal (where during our winter months starting now or the next few weeks until March our daily high is below zero with not a lot of sunshine)... I think Cod Live Oil is perfect for me:

*Cod Liver Oil
Cod liver oil is rich in vitamin A and vitamin D along with the omega 3 essential fatty acids. Due to certain cod liver oil benefits, it is recommended to take this oil in winters, when the person is does not get sufficient amount of vitamin D from the sun. It is therefore also known as the sunshine vitamin. If cod liver oil is taken in summers by people living in the Northern United States and Canada, there are chances of toxicity from excess accumulation of vitamin D from the sun, along with the dietary sources, vitamin supplements and cod liver oil. At the same time, if the person lives in the southern states of United States, it is recommended, that they avoid using cod liver oil all year around. 

Fish Oil
Fish oil can be beneficial as a dietary supplement for everyone above the age of four and who have sufficient exposure to sunlight. Fish oil is rich in omega 3 essential fatty acids, however unlike cod liver oil it does not contain vitamin D. Vitamin D is present in the liver of the fish and fish oil that is made from the whole body of the fish, contains insignificant quantities of vitamin D in it. Fish oil is recommended for people who get lot of sun exposure and/or who eat a lot of fish, which are naturally rich in vitamin D, such as salmon, mackerel and sardines. At the same time, if the person lives in an area, where the weather is warm all around the year and the skin is exposed to the sun, he should consume fish oil as against cod liver oil. Women, who are pregnant or are nursing during the summer months, should consume fish oil and not cod liver oil. 

From the fish oil vs cod liver oil debate, the conclusion that was drawn is that cod liver oil should be taken by those, who stay far away from the equator and are not adequately exposed to sunlight. There are people, who are allergic to sunlight, and hence do not step out in the sun. They may therefore be prone to a vitamin D deficiency. Such people are recommended to take cod liver oil. If you are going to start of with either cod liver oil or fish oil, you may want to consult your health care professional. If blood tests are recommended, it is good to get the blood tests done. In case the blood tests show the level of vitamin D to be greater than 50 ng/ml, you will be advised against taking cod liver oil. *


----------



## Vickieh1981

Ooooh I just saw a pg ticker somewhere else and came to see the announcement. It's not here!!! Come on girl!!!


----------



## dawny690

*Vickie your little girl looks soooo cute xxxx*


----------



## BizyBee

Congrats Sunshine!


----------



## Fairybabe

Congrats to all the new BFPs!! Can't wait to see the number break the 140 mark!


----------



## Dazed

Dawny, I just noticed your ticker. CONGRATS!


----------



## BizyBee

Wait, what? I didn't even see that. Congrats Dawny!


----------



## Tigerlilies

Congratulations Sunshine and Dawny!!!!!

AFM, I'm pretty much out this month, my temp is dropping....:(


----------



## bbhopes

everytime I check this now there's two more BFP's CONGRATS!!!


----------



## Tulip

Congratulations to the new BFPs! :dust: to everyone else xxxxxx


----------



## grandbleu

Yipee...there's been 2 new BFP's since I last checked - congratulations...this is awesome for this group...keep them coming :)


----------



## MissMummy2Be

Congrats Girls wish All of you a Happy Healthy 9 months and lots of baby dust to everyone else


----------



## LunaBean

140! Wooooo!!! Congrats girls!!!


----------



## cla

Congrats on the new bfps


----------



## grandbleu

150 or more by Xmas!???? What do you think!?


----------



## impatient1

Congrats Dawny!


----------



## svetayasofiya

Congrats Dawny!!


----------



## Lucy1973

Congrats to all the new BFPs! Hope it will be 150 by Christmas! :happydance:


----------



## Megg33k

I just hope to be on the damn list by Christmas! LOL


----------



## Tigerlilies

Meggs, when do you see the Dr again about doing the IUF ( if that's the right procedure).


----------



## mumanddad

Yay congratulations x

come spermies keep swimming x x


----------



## ttcstill

who besides sunshine got a bfp?


----------



## Tigerlilies

Dawny did!


----------



## ttcstill

I have definitely been on a roller coaster this month..... my chart has changed my O 3 times and I quit smoking and I am an emotional wreck..... I am eating everything in sight... choking on my saliva and very gassy but no BFP just BFN for me so far!


----------



## ttcstill

OOOOHHHHH :happydance: YAY Dawny!!!!! Congrats HH9 to ya!


----------



## Tigerlilies

Okay TTCstill, going by the OPK is the best thing and based on that, you're only 7dpo so don't stress! Relax, take a deep breath and no more POAS until Saturday! I mean it! Now stress is more dangerous to a developing fetus than cigarettes so if it becomes too stressful, it's okay to occasionally have one. This came from a Dr who adviced a woman my husband knows who kept trying to quit when she fell PG just to lose the baby. The last time she continued to smoke (under the Dr's advisement) and carried full term!


----------



## Megg33k

Tigerlilies said:


> Meggs, when do you see the Dr again about doing the IUF ( if that's the right procedure).

I spoke with my clinic today and they said that the 2 days of spotting I've had is enough to call a new cycle for their purposes at this time. So, as long as my E2 level comes back okay on Wednesday, then I start the next injections on Saturday and my first ultrasound to check follicle growth will be Dec 3. So, Dec 3 is the next time I'll see the doc.


----------



## Tigerlilies

Oh Meggs!!!!!! I'm keeping everything crossed for you!!!!!


----------



## Dazed

I am so excited for you Meggie!


----------



## Vickieh1981

dawny690 said:


> *Vickie your little girl looks soooo cute xxxx*

Thanks sweetie. I was waiting here for your official announcement - you didn't do one lol

Megg - I hope to see you on the list by then too x


----------



## svetayasofiya

Soooooooo exciting Megg!!!!!!!! xo


----------



## Megg33k

Thanks girls! I can't wait to get started! I know it feels to me like its taking forever, but I'm sure its going to start flying by!


----------



## Bittersweet

Congrats for all the new bfps hah 9mths:)
megg ima excited for you too :).xx


----------



## dawny690

*I havent made it official yet still early days until I get a strong  Im not adding myself to here xxxx*


----------



## Tulip

Excited for you Dawny! :dust:


----------



## Tigerlilies

My goodness Tulip, you're about due!!!!!! How do you feel?


----------



## svetayasofiya

Tigerlilies said:


> My goodness Tulip, you're about due!!!!!! How do you feel?

uhm... OVERdue! lol I second that question... how's it going?


----------



## Tulip

Tigerlilies said:


> My goodness Tulip, you're about due!!!!!! How do you feel?




svetayasofiya said:


> Tigerlilies said:
> 
> 
> My goodness Tulip, you're about due!!!!!! How do you feel?
> 
> uhm... OVERdue! lol I second that question... how's it going?Click to expand...

Knackered!! Been in early labour for 12 hours and they're not getting any more regular. I'm bored of keeping active now LOL

Glad to have some progress though, I've been a right mardy cow recently. Just want to hold my little rainbow :cloud9:


----------



## Tigerlilies

LOL, any chance of DH giving you some nooky to get the ball rolling?


----------



## dawny690

* cant wait to see your little boy Tulip xxxx*


----------



## Tulip

:rofl: Absolutely no chance of nookie :rofl:


----------



## dawny690

*Here ladies look at this out of time limit but I see light pink colour

https://i252.photobucket.com/albums/hh34/dawny690/test/DSCI0155.jpg

https://i252.photobucket.com/albums/hh34/dawny690/test/DSCI0157.jpg

https://i252.photobucket.com/albums/hh34/dawny690/test/DSCI0160.jpg

https://i252.photobucket.com/albums/hh34/dawny690/test/DSCI0162.jpg

https://i252.photobucket.com/albums/hh34/dawny690/test/DSCI0163.jpg

Hubby says he doesnt see anything but it is clearer IRL and I defo see some pink xxxx*


----------



## dawny690

*That was from this morning meant to post in here earlier xxxx*


----------



## Megg33k

I see it! :wohoo:


----------



## dawny690

*Thanks Meggles xxxx*


----------



## svetayasofiya

I DEFINITELY see it in the first image, so :thumbup: and congrats!


----------



## dawny690

*It was after the time limit though do you think it could still be a  xxxx*


----------



## MrsGAnderson

Hi ladies, can i join please? 
I miscarried on saturday 5w 3d after concieving on clomid so im going to have a 'take a break' cycle where i only use OPK's to try and catch the eggy, if that fails i will be starting my 3rd round of clomid in the fresh next cycle. is it normal to catch the egg the month after a miscarraige? (sorry if it sound silly)
Thank You.

Congratulations dawney H&H 9months hun xx


----------



## Tigerlilies

So Sorry Anderson, :hugs: You are more fertile after a MC and the only ONLY reason Dr's tell you to wait for at least one cycle is for dating purposes ( my own OB told me that). So if you feel up to TTC right away, go for it! If you're not, just wait until you are ready. Good luck.


----------



## Tulip

I see it Dawny!! xx


----------



## MrsGAnderson

Thanks tigerlillies :hugs: fingers crossed we will al get our :bfp:'s xxx


----------



## svetayasofiya

I second what Tigerlilies said. If you are ready, go for it! I am sure I would have fallen pg the few weeks after my mc. It was the only time I have ever seen such perfect, beautiful and abundant ewcm! :rofl: *The things we say.

:hugs: so very sorry for your loss. You found the right group here to get you through it. xo


----------



## reversal

dawny690 said:


> *That was from this morning meant to post in here earlier xxxx*

I see it on the 1st pic good luck :happydance:


----------



## chevelle383

alright dawny! Congrats!

16 degrees here and snowed for 2 days. Not even Thanksgiving! WTH?

Well the 12 week scanand screening went perfect! The baby measured so perfect and clear that they asked if we would be willing to let other doctors in the office scan wifey for their once a year qualification scan.!!! Babyy showing off already, and qouldnt sit still. Squirming all over the place. Taking after me already. Still lots of stress esspecially since we decided to break the news to friends and fam. Sure hope we dont regret it...again. Hope everyones Thanksgiving is wonderful.


----------



## svetayasofiya

:happydance: congrats Chevelle!!!!


----------



## Vickieh1981

Dawny I see it before you took the test apart. Can you get a first response?


----------



## VGibs

MrsGAnderson said:


> Hi ladies, can i join please?
> I miscarried on saturday 5w 3d after concieving on clomid so im going to have a 'take a break' cycle where i only use OPK's to try and catch the eggy, if that fails i will be starting my 3rd round of clomid in the fresh next cycle. is it normal to catch the egg the month after a miscarraige? (sorry if it sound silly)
> Thank You.
> 
> Congratulations dawney H&H 9months hun xx

I got pregnant right after my MC. Just about two weeks later. On mothers day of all things haha


----------



## MissMummy2Be

dawny690 said:


> *That was from this morning meant to post in here earlier xxxx*

i can see it in the first pic :wohoo: so congrats Dawny :hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

MrsGAnderson said:


> Hi ladies, can i join please?
> I miscarried on saturday 5w 3d after concieving on clomid so im going to have a 'take a break' cycle where i only use OPK's to try and catch the eggy, if that fails i will be starting my 3rd round of clomid in the fresh next cycle. is it normal to catch the egg the month after a miscarraige? (sorry if it sound silly)
> Thank You.
> 
> Congratulations dawney H&H 9months hun xx

Sorry for your loss, sweetie! :hugs: I'll add you!



chevelle383 said:


> alright dawny! Congrats!
> 
> 16 degrees here and snowed for 2 days. Not even Thanksgiving! WTH?
> 
> Well the 12 week scanand screening went perfect! The baby measured so perfect and clear that they asked if we would be willing to let other doctors in the office scan wifey for their once a year qualification scan.!!! Babyy showing off already, and qouldnt sit still. Squirming all over the place. Taking after me already. Still lots of stress esspecially since we decided to break the news to friends and fam. Sure hope we dont regret it...again. Hope everyones Thanksgiving is wonderful.

Very exited for you both! CONGRATS!!! The next scan will probably tell you what flavor you're having, yeah? Or Team Yellow for you guys?


----------



## MrsGAnderson

cheville - thats fantastic, congratulations on seeing a very happy little munchkin :D im so pleased for you. xx

VGibs - thanks for the support im hoping it will happen like that for us too, either that or the cycle after. it makes me feel so much better knowing it can happen and your the proof of the pudding :lol: xx

Im actually feeling pretty positive today and quite broody again although still lonely. How is everyone? xxx

lots of sticky :dust: xx


----------



## Megg33k

Aww! :hugs: Good, but tired of waiting! I'm ready to get the show on the road here! LOL


----------



## Fairybabe

Congrats Dawny!! V exciting!
Chevelle! Lovely news re the scan! So pleased for you both.

MrsG, sorry for your loss and welcome. Here's hoping you get a sticky BFP soon.

Megg, bet you are glad things are finally happening on this cycle. Got fingers adn toes crossed!!!

AFM, well, after a very confusing week of funny temps, dark opks, it seems i finally ov'd on weds or thurs last week. So i am either 6 or 7dpo. Gona test on Sunday, so day 10 or 11po. Funny, i just don't feel as if i'm preg this month. No rational basis for that but that's just the feeling I have. Time will tell! If not, then hubby and I will just have to make merry over Christmas for a new year bfp! 

CJ, how you doing? 

Hope everyone is doing ok.

Fairy xx


----------



## MrsGAnderson

megg - i know what you mean so am i now, im stopping bleeding after 5days so hopefully this will be the start of my :sex: times lol! good luck xx


----------



## ttcstill

Tigerlilies said:


> Okay TTCstill, going by the OPK is the best thing and based on that, you're only 7dpo so don't stress! Relax, take a deep breath and no more POAS until Saturday! I mean it! Now stress is more dangerous to a developing fetus than cigarettes so if it becomes too stressful, it's okay to occasionally have one. This came from a Dr who adviced a woman my husband knows who kept trying to quit when she fell PG just to lose the baby. The last time she continued to smoke (under the Dr's advisement) and carried full term!


I am on day 5 and doing great!




svetayasofiya said:


> :happydance: congrats Chevelle!!!!

I am soooooo happy for you both!



dawny690 said:


> *It was after the time limit though do you think it could still be a  xxxx*


OHHHHHHHHH I SEE IT :happydance:



I am counting myself out this month as I am sick of FF and the different Interpretations..... but I would gladly take a suprised no show from AF!


----------



## mumanddad

hello hope your all well...

Well last tuesday I went to the doctors about how long we had been ttc since the loss of Logan-George, and the doctor refered me to a Secondary infertility specialist.

My question is though how long does this take.. he could wait to get me out the surgery because it was nearly his home time.... I know it has only been a week but was just wondering xx


----------



## Megg33k

Well, my blood came back fine, so I start my stims on Saturday! This might actually be happening! LOL I'm nervous but excited! Can't wait to get started now!


----------



## chevelle383

you guys ever hear of this "gender nub" and the "angle of the dangle" Supposed to tell you boy or girl. And is actually so accurate, drs are considering using it to predict gender?

I looked at our 12 week scan pics and it would appear we are having a girl. Posted it on "in-gender" webpage and they all said girl too. 

Side note... They got some crazies over there. Hearing them talk about how they are considering termination and crap because they want a boy or they want a girl. WHAT THE FUCK? Sorry for the french, but my jaw was on the floor. CLEARLY they never had to go through the crap we all have or they would just be peachy keen with 3 boys or 3 girls.


----------



## svetayasofiya

OMIGOD chevelle that is disgusting!!! I know years back in the 90's when I was living in BC they stopped offering gender scans because there were so many people living there that came from parts of the world where girls were not wanted and boys were it. I guess terminations went on a rise. Anyway, it's an option again, but man there are some sick and twisted people out there.

Megg- :happydance: this *is* it!!!! I can't wait to follow your journey!!! xo

Dawny- any new tests to show us???


----------



## bbhopes

excellent Megg! hoping for you.


----------



## Megg33k

chevelle383 said:


> you guys ever hear of this "gender nub" and the "angle of the dangle" Supposed to tell you boy or girl. And is actually so accurate, drs are considering using it to predict gender?
> 
> I looked at our 12 week scan pics and it would appear we are having a girl. Posted it on "in-gender" webpage and they all said girl too.
> 
> Side note... They got some crazies over there. Hearing them talk about how they are considering termination and crap because they want a boy or they want a girl. WHAT THE FUCK? Sorry for the french, but my jaw was on the floor. CLEARLY they never had to go through the crap we all have or they would just be peachy keen with 3 boys or 3 girls.

That's both shocking and disgusting! OMG! :shock: I'm horrified! I'll gladly take the "wrong gender" babies that they don't want... I'll take them all! How fucking awful. I don't think people who would terminate based solely on gender (with no medical reason other than the x or y chromosome) should ever be allowed to have children... I'm sorry. :cry:



svetayasofiya said:


> OMIGOD chevelle that is disgusting!!! I know years back in the 90's when I was living in BC they stopped offering gender scans because there were so many people living there that came from parts of the world where girls were not wanted and boys were it. I guess terminations went on a rise. Anyway, it's an option again, but man there are some sick and twisted people out there.
> 
> Megg- :happydance: this *is* it!!!! I can't wait to follow your journey!!! xo
> 
> Dawny- any new tests to show us???

Thank you so much! :hugs:


I just want to thank everyone for their continued support. I know its probably difficult, because most people don't know much about the IVF process. And, I try not to bog the thread down with too much technical junk. But, I really appreciate the support you've shown me in this. I vow to stay with this thread for as long as I'm on BnB... regardless of a BFP or even a baby! I can't wait to see successes for all of us. :hugs: Love you all to bits... Girls and boy alike! :haha:


----------



## bbhopes

back atcha Megg and Happy Thanksgiving to you this weekend.


----------



## Fairybabe

That's shocking Chevelle! Did you manage to resist saying anything to them? I second Megg, i'll have all those unwanted baby girls!! Send them my way. Just want a happy healthy bouncing babe, boy or girl? WHo cares???? 

Not herad of this gender nub thing? How does it work?

7 or 8dpo here. No testing urge, which is strange in itself. Had a big temp rise again this morn, be curious to see if it stays up! 

Megg, very very excited for yOU! How many days of stim will you be doing before egg collection? Christmas BFP for you?? Here's hoping!

Happy thanks giving to all you folks in the US!

Fairy xx


----------



## MrsGAnderson

hey ladies, well im feeling fine today, quite productive to be honest so hopefully im healing :)

megg- good luck hun im really excited for you. make them nerves positive and you will be absolutely fine :hugs: x

Chevelle- thats disgusting! how can people just abort their babies knowing what sex they are, it is sick and twisted!! i suppose they dont understand the grief were going through to have a healthy pregnancy, but its still not right.. they made that baby for their own needs and it isa part of them both they are killing! how awful! x

dawny - im excited do you have any more tests? xx


----------



## Tititimes2

Yeah for you Megg!!! H&H 9 months!

MrsGAnderson- welcome and so sorry to hear about your loss.

Chevelle - I am at a loss for words. That is just horrible.


----------



## Megg33k

Fairybabe said:


> That's shocking Chevelle! Did you manage to resist saying anything to them? I second Megg, i'll have all those unwanted baby girls!! Send them my way. Just want a happy healthy bouncing babe, boy or girl? WHo cares????
> 
> Not herad of this gender nub thing? How does it work?
> 
> 7 or 8dpo here. No testing urge, which is strange in itself. Had a big temp rise again this morn, be curious to see if it stays up!
> 
> Megg, very very excited for yOU! How many days of stim will you be doing before egg collection? Christmas BFP for you?? Here's hoping!
> 
> Happy thanks giving to all you folks in the US!
> 
> Fairy xx

Not sure how many days yet. I'll have my first scan on Dec 3. I should know more then. I wouldn't think much more than 7-10 days.


----------



## Bittersweet

chevelle congrats

i had nub theory done, mianly because i was 16 alone and they felt sorry for me i guess but they were VERY clear it was only a guess, 60-40. I lost the baby before i got to 20 week scan to confirm it, but was told a :pink:

i wouldnt have cared either way to be honest.xx


----------



## Tigerlilies

mumanddad said:


> hello hope your all well...
> Well last tuesday I went to the doctors about how long we had been ttc since the loss of Logan-George, and the doctor refered me to a Secondary infertility specialist.
> My question is though how long does this take.. he could wait to get me out the surgery because it was nearly his home time.... I know it has only been a week but was just wondering xx

No idea hun, I'd imagine they would do a couple of blood tests first though. Good luck!


Megg33k said:


> That's both shocking and disgusting! OMG! :shock: I'm horrified! I'll gladly take the "wrong gender" babies that they don't want... I'll take them all! How fucking awful. I don't think people who would terminate based solely on gender (with no medical reason other than the x or y chromosome) should ever be allowed to have children... I'm sorry. :cry:

I'm completely with you on this Meggs!!!!!
On a happier note, I'm so excited for you!!!!!!


Fairybabe said:


> 7 or 8dpo here. No testing urge, which is strange in itself. Had a big temp rise again this morn, be curious to see if it stays up!

FX's for you Fairy!!!!

:dust: for everyone for a holiday sticky bean!!!!!!


----------



## Embo78

Hey girlies.
Sorry I haven't been around much. Ive been lurking!! And last week we went on a big family mediteranean cruise. I had a fantastic time and a well deserved break. I ov'd while we were away and so now I'm 4 dpo. Been getting little twinges but trying not to get my hopes up cos surely I can't be that lucky!! It's the first try since my mc in September.
Hope everyone is well. 
Congrats to all the BFP's xx


----------



## MrsGAnderson

good luck embo :hugs: hopefully they are good signs :) x


----------



## Bittersweet

feel like crying :(

I thought AF was coming-meaning id know exactly where i am in my cycle-had some spotting qwhen i wiped it was brown. Went to bed got up and wiped and red blood when i wiped but none on pad. Then last night me and OH dtd and today wiped red blood again nothing on the pad. Feel sick got cramps and my lady garden is getting really sore twinges.

I just want to know where i am :grr:


----------



## chevelle383

Happy Turkeyday ladies!

I told them they should be shot. LOL. 

MEGG we are all routin for a BFP christmas for you!


----------



## chevelle383

Ill post these "modified" and un modified scan pics from monday for you guys to check out the gender nub deal. Its basically a urethral tube that both sexes have at 11-13 weeks. If it is basically parrallel to the lower spine ie: <20 degrees its a girl. >30 degrees and its a boy.
 



Attached Files:







12+2.jpg
File size: 31.7 KB
Views: 12









12-2.jpg
File size: 28.5 KB
Views: 8


----------



## chevelle383

they have a thread on BnB about it too. IT IS CRAZY how ofetn they are correct. Almost all the time with a clear pic.


----------



## Lucy1973

Chevelle you have made me rush off and look at my 12 week scan pics and I am none the wiser....the shape doesn't look like a line but almost a half moon shape? I haven't got a clue, baby was in a slightly diff position...but I will be happy with a healthy baby of either sex of course.....these people that take life so lightly and will get rid of or get upset if the sex isn't what they wanted obviously never lost one! Glad your scan was good...great pics.....:happydance:

Megg so excited for you, its all starting! Roll on a bit fat BFP before Christmas! :hugs:


----------



## chevelle383

Lucy post a pic if you can I wanna see lol


----------



## Lucy1973

Its my profile pic but a bit small, maybe this will be bigger....

I would be interested what you think Chevelle as me and OH couldn't quite see it....


----------



## chevelle383

That pic is pretty grainy. Got a bigger file one?
But I cant quite see, but almost looks kike some thing sticking up. lol. You know what that means. Look at my origional scan pic again. You see how the tip of the the thing is kinda split or forked if you will? Thats a sure sign you are looking at the right part.


----------



## Lucy1973

Have just looked at the photo version I have....just noticed it is forked at the end and does indeed seem to be pointing up. Well.....we will see in a few weeks if the theory works.....;)


----------



## impatient1

:dust: Megg. Hope this is it for you!

Happy Thanksgiving to all Americans today!

Chevelle &#8211; the thought of people doing that is absolutely disgusting. I can&#8217;t believe people would even think that way.


----------



## Fairybabe

Well i'm totally lost Chevelle! What exactly are we meant to look at?! Nice scan pics by the way!!


----------



## Fairybabe

Golly, it's quiet on here today! Guess all you gals (and guy) in the US are doing Thanksgiving stuff still!

Damn witch got me today. From yesterday's temp spike it crashed down this morn, and the evil hag flew in this afternoon. Stupidly short LP. Guess things messed up after the m/c. This can only mean one thing: I will get my BFP in the few days before Christmas! 

Have a good evening folks.

Fairy xx


----------



## Lucy1973

Hope you do fairybabe, and it'll be a sticky one for sure! :hugs:


----------



## Dazed

Sorry the ho bag got you Fairybabe. Good luck next month.
FYI - us US people are either in a turkey coma still or stuck at some store for Black Friday. I personally hold myself up in the house to save what sanity I have left.


----------



## ttcstill

chevelle383 said:


> you guys ever hear of this "gender nub" and the "angle of the dangle" Supposed to tell you boy or girl. And is actually so accurate, drs are considering using it to predict gender?
> 
> I looked at our 12 week scan pics and it would appear we are having a girl. Posted it on "in-gender" webpage and they all said girl too.
> 
> Side note... They got some crazies over there. Hearing them talk about how they are considering termination and crap because they want a boy or they want a girl. WHAT THE FUCK? Sorry for the french, but my jaw was on the floor. CLEARLY they never had to go through the crap we all have or they would just be peachy keen with 3 boys or 3 girls.




chevelle383 said:


> Happy Turkeyday ladies!
> 
> I told them they should be shot. LOL.
> 
> MEGG we are all routin for a BFP christmas for you!




THat is awesome!!!!



Well I am either on cycle day 11 or 9 my temps are higher today than they have been this whole cycle and still no bfp! : -(


----------



## chevelle383

Come on guys! December is almost here...Get prepped for those christmas beans!


----------



## Megg33k

chevelle383 said:


> Come on guys! December is almost here...Get prepped for those christmas beans!

I do everyday... with a needle or 2... or 3! LOL


----------



## dawny690

* The witch is on her way xxxx*


----------



## sar0417

Im glad I can officially say I can get bk to TTC after I lost my angel earlier this month.. im hoping for a BFP asap. Even though they say not too nothing will help me move forward than knowing im bk in the race.. :D


----------



## Tigerlilies

Sar, definitely go for it, I've done extensive research and found several articles that said the only reason doctors tell you to wait is for dating purposes but with US being more accurate nowadays, that's obsolete. And the bit about the uterine line rebuilding is crap, it sluffs off every month and rebuilds every month. My new OB dr even confirmed that with me. Good luck!

Dawny, I'm so sorry hun. :hugs:


----------



## sar0417

Thanks tigerlillies, thats brilliant! I thought it was just for dating purposes :D xx


----------



## chevelle383

agreed...for the most part. You body MAY be slightly more ready waiting a month, but I think it surely doesnt ake a tremendous difference. Although, our first 2 MCs were back to back then we and a month off between the next 2 pregnancies. I firmly belive they were all clotting issues rather than "because we didnt wait". We just waited on the following pregnancies for any slight improvement it might offer.
Go for it!


----------



## chevelle383

OOH! a peach! LOL. Gotta love the tickers.


----------



## Fairybabe

Great looking peach chevelle! 

Dawny. Hugs. Maybe we can be cycle buddies as today is cd2 for me. I worked out that if we are lucky this cycle (which we WILL be....PMA!!) then we'll get a BFP in the few days before Christmas!! Yay!! That would be the best present. Go Dawny!

So cold her in the UK! 

Wrap up warm everyone

Fairy xx


----------



## dawny690

Fairybabe said:


> Great looking peach chevelle!
> 
> Dawny. Hugs. Maybe we can be cycle buddies as today is cd2 for me. I worked out that if we are lucky this cycle (which we WILL be....PMA!!) then we'll get a BFP in the few days before Christmas!! Yay!! That would be the best present. Go Dawny!
> 
> So cold her in the UK!
> 
> Wrap up warm everyone
> 
> Fairy xx

*Sounds good to me babe  xxxx*


----------



## dawny690

*I might not find out before xmas but have worked out I would be due in september which funny enough is when Sandra predicted and she predicted a  in Dec  please please be right xxxxx*


----------



## Lucy1973

Sar I waited one cycle in between each MC, but more because I wasn't emotionally ready to go for it right away, I don't think it makes a difference, every doc and nurse I saw told me I could go for it right away. :flower:

Happy 13 weeks chevelle...its great when you hit another week isn't it. :happydance:

Roll on loads of BFP's for Christmas :happydance:


----------



## sar0417

Thank you Luc, I think the only thing that would help me recover is to try again to see what happens. I will probably end up not getting the BFP until next year now but when I do the wait for that dating scan is going to be unbearable xx


----------



## Lucy1973

Sar, in some places you can get an early scan, but don't bother to ask your doc, they won't usually do it, go straight to the early pregancy unit, I think most places have one now, you can get a scan pretty early, waiting until 12 weeks after a loss would be pretty tough! :hugs:


----------



## BizyBee

Stopping in to say hi. Thinking of you all! xx


----------



## sar0417

ok luc, thanks, yes it would be so stressful if had to wait. My doctors are terrible, so im definately going go down that route and ring EPU. 

Thank u :hugs:


----------



## VGibs

sar0417 said:


> Im glad I can officially say I can get bk to TTC after I lost my angel earlier this month.. im hoping for a BFP asap. Even though they say not too nothing will help me move forward than knowing im bk in the race.. :D

I got pregnant 2 weeks after my last MC...IT CAN HAPPEN! I know everyone is probably sick of me telling this story over and over but I am living proof that it can really happen!


----------



## sar0417

VGibs thats great news, i dont think ive seen it before bcus im pretty new to the site so im glad to hear it! Gives me some hope that it actually could happen this month. Hopefully I get to be one of the lucky ones.. :) xx


----------



## Dazed

V, no one is sick of you telling your story! I can't believe how far you are now!


----------



## Megg33k

I'll never get sick of it, Vick! :hugs:


----------



## MrsGAnderson

dawny - im so sorry :witch: got you sweetie.. keeping my fingers crossed for a christmas bfp for you :hugs: xx

Sar - aww im so happy to see you ttc again :) good luck towards your bfp, im starting ttc again in a few days time and im going to do OPKs to ensure i know when im ovulating :D good luck xx

Chevelle - i cant believe your 13weeks! how exciting :lol: cant believe your baby is now the size of a peach! i bet it such a lovely feeling :) xx

VGibs - im so pleased your story keeps me so focussed on what my DH and i want. its lovely to know it can happen :D xx

...

Well im looking forward to being able to see a positive OPK this month and just chillax whilst trying, it will be nice to take a break from clomid and hopefully this is our month.. to be totally honest im feeling pretty low at the moment :cry: i just keep thinking that my baby would be nearly 7weeks now and how much i really wish i could become pregnant again this month and go on to have a happy and healthy baby.
Im sending you all my love and :dust: ladies xxx


----------



## Tigerlilies

Chevelle, Congrats on the peach!

Did everyone see Tulip's new avatar! She had her baby! Baby Dillon!


----------



## sar0417

Thank your MrsG, good luck too! Its the only way forward. I feel the same I just want to be pregnant again and have a healthy baby but also to be able enjoy the pregnancy fully :hugs:

We will all get there one day.. just got to keep strong xx

Dont know what I would do without this site.. :loopy:


----------



## Megg33k

I definitely keep up with Tulip and Dillon! He's gorgeous!!! Our first few BFP's should all be babies now! Its crazy!

Good luck, MrsGAnderson!!! :dust: and :hugs:


----------



## Fairybabe

OOooh megg, there's something you could add to page 1 or the thread title...new baby count!!! 

MrsG, don't worry about feeling down. It's gonna happen in waves like that. Just gotta ride with the down moments and enjoy the positive ones. It's so hard to switch off from the "my baby would have been x weeks" but i guess we've just gotta try and work our way though the tough times....this board is a great place to do it. Big hugs to you!

Fairy x


----------



## VGibs

Thanks everybody! Glad to know my little bubs is keeping peoples spirits up! haha


----------



## Megg33k

dawny690 said:


> *I havent made it official yet still early days until I get a strong  Im not adding myself to here xxxx*




Fairybabe said:


> OOooh megg, there's something you could add to page 1 or the thread title...new baby count!!!
> 
> MrsG, don't worry about feeling down. It's gonna happen in waves like that. Just gotta ride with the down moments and enjoy the positive ones. It's so hard to switch off from the "my baby would have been x weeks" but i guess we've just gotta try and work our way though the tough times....this board is a great place to do it. Big hugs to you!
> 
> Fairy x

I've thought about that... Its not the easiest thing to undertake, as some of the people haven't ever returned to BnB... But I've considered giving it a go. I'll see how long it would take me to get through the first few months... and if its not so bad, I'll keep it up.


----------



## svetayasofiya

Where are all the new BFP's? :sad1:


----------



## Megg33k

They aren't... :sad1: There are none... for some reason. We only have 1 this month so far!


----------



## svetayasofiya

:sad2: it's making me so sad to see that number stay the same. We are going through a real dry spell, or are people just putting their names down and not coming back?

Hopefully you and I will be adding to the list this month :winkwink: AND everyone else. :flower:


----------



## Megg33k

I don't know which it is... I think its probably a bit of both, tbh. But, I know a lot of the girls on the list personally, and I update when they get good news.... even if it doesn't get announced here. So, I think its a dry spell. I hope we can change that!


----------



## dawny690

*Im going to get one this cycle Sandra the physic predicts xxxx*


----------



## svetayasofiya

dawny690 said:


> *Im going to get one this cycle Sandra the physic predicts xxxx*

:happydance::thumbup::baby:


----------



## tryforbaby2

I am going to get one this cycle too! :lol:

Praying anyway!!!

:dust:


----------



## BizyBee

I'm praying for you all too! xo


----------



## Megg33k

Thank you so much, Jen! Happy 17 Weeks, lovely!


----------



## Fairybabe

Megg it's cos all our BFPs are waiting to be our special Christmas/New Year surprises!! I know mine is!!


----------



## ttcstill

FYI- I am 15 dpo although my chart says 13 (not sure why) no BFP no AF .... I thought I saw a very faint line on this mornings test but I am just going to wait it out and see what the next few days bring..... I have no more tests and to be honest they drive me mad..... So FX'd the witch stays away. My temps are still high and that is a good sign.


----------



## tryforbaby2

Oooooh fingers crossed TTCstill!!!!!


----------



## grandbleu

*TTCstill* - I just looked at your chart and it looks promising...BABY DUST and hope you get some positive news soon. 

:dust:


----------



## Megg33k

Fairybabe said:


> Megg it's cos all our BFPs are waiting to be our special Christmas/New Year surprises!! I know mine is!!

You're totally right, honey! I know mine can't come out of hiding for a while still. We'll definitely be Xmas bump buddies!



ttcstill said:


> FYI- I am 15 dpo although my chart says 13 (not sure why) no BFP no AF .... I thought I saw a very faint line on this mornings test but I am just going to wait it out and see what the next few days bring..... I have no more tests and to be honest they drive me mad..... So FX'd the witch stays away. My temps are still high and that is a good sign.

Ooh! That sounds very promising! :hugs: Love and dust to you!


----------



## chevelle383

ugh...I am completelty overwhelmed with stress, anxiety, and depression with the new job. Just dont know if its going to work or what. Come on xanax...kick in.


----------



## Tititimes2

svetayasofiya said:


> :sad2: it's making me so sad to see that number stay the same. We are going through a real dry spell, or are people just putting their names down and not coming back?
> 
> Hopefully you and I will be adding to the list this month :winkwink: AND everyone else. :flower:

svetayasofiya - It's a crazy time of year. I know those BFPs are coming...I mean its the holidays! Time for special surprises and miracles!

AFM - in the WTT stage after my second m/c - no AF yet but hopefully next week. 

Let's keep hoping! :flower:


----------



## Megg33k

Xanax is a life saver, Chevelle! :hugs:

Hope she shows soon, Titi!!!


----------



## MrsGAnderson

I so hope a few of us, if not all of us get our Bfp's for christmas!! im coming into my fertile period now so going to bd tonight and tomorrow and the day after and keep wishing with my toes and fingers crossed.
my SIL has just given birth to a beautiful baby boy today at 2:30pm and im so happy for her, although im green with envy and i was wishing it was me im so happy and excited to be an auntie for the first time, and i get to meet my nephew this eveing :D im so pleased but i am jealous and feel like i could cry because im missing my little pea :(.
Im so glad i have youse all here.

Megg - how are you feeling today?
TTCStill - i hope this is it for you, im so excited to hear of your bfp :) xx
tititimes - i hope your right, im praying for us all too.

Love and dust to all :dust: STICKY xxx


----------



## grandbleu

MrsGAnderson - have FUN BDing tonight and catch that egg!:sex:

:dust: for us all this Xmas :)


----------



## impatient1

:dust: to all of you and hoping we get lots more :bfp: soon!


----------



## ttcstill

My temps dropped today but they are still above the cover line.... BFN yesterday and I have one test left...... not sure what to think or feel.


----------



## Embo78

Hey everyone!

I'm so petrified right now. I tested today (10 dpo) and got a v v v faint line on a frer. It was within the time limit but so faint I'm finding it hard to believe. I want this so much but too scared to hope/get excited just yet. 

If I am indeed pregnant how will I learn to relax and not think about the worst?? Any advice would be greatly appreciated.

Hope you all are good xx


----------



## ttcstill

My last BFP I got was in May and I got the very faint line at 10dpo... CONGRATS! I dont know that you will be able to not worry I would say just take it easy and know that we are all here for you if you need us.



Ladies FYI- AF got me I am gutted :cry:


----------



## VGibs

Embo78 said:


> Hey everyone!
> 
> I'm so petrified right now. I tested today (10 dpo) and got a v v v faint line on a frer. It was within the time limit but so faint I'm finding it hard to believe. I want this so much but too scared to hope/get excited just yet.
> 
> If I am indeed pregnant how will I learn to relax and not think about the worst?? Any advice would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Hope you all are good xx

Honestly...I spent the first four months terrified. No matter what anyone told me or how many tests I went for I just was scared that every litte cramp or twinge was me loosing the baby. I wish I could say from experience that it gets easier...but for me it didn't. For the most part I kept telling myself every day without bleeding is one more day I am pregnant. And that kind of kept me sane.


----------



## Megg33k

MrsGAnderson said:


> I so hope a few of us, if not all of us get our Bfp's for christmas!! im coming into my fertile period now so going to bd tonight and tomorrow and the day after and keep wishing with my toes and fingers crossed.
> my SIL has just given birth to a beautiful baby boy today at 2:30pm and im so happy for her, although im green with envy and i was wishing it was me im so happy and excited to be an auntie for the first time, and i get to meet my nephew this eveing :D im so pleased but i am jealous and feel like i could cry because im missing my little pea :(.
> Im so glad i have youse all here.
> 
> Megg - how are you feeling today?
> TTCStill - i hope this is it for you, im so excited to hear of your bfp :) xx
> tititimes - i hope your right, im praying for us all too.
> 
> Love and dust to all :dust: STICKY xxx

Ooh! Good luck, sweetie! :hugs: I'm good today! Better than yesterday!



Embo78 said:


> Hey everyone!
> 
> I'm so petrified right now. I tested today (10 dpo) and got a v v v faint line on a frer. It was within the time limit but so faint I'm finding it hard to believe. I want this so much but too scared to hope/get excited just yet.
> 
> If I am indeed pregnant how will I learn to relax and not think about the worst?? Any advice would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Hope you all are good xx

EEK! :hugs: Congrats, honey! Do you want me to wait to update you?


----------



## Embo78

Thankyou so much ladies. I think I'll just have to take this one day at a time and enjoy my pregnancy as much as I possibly can.

Megg, don't update me just yet. I'm 11 dpo and want to wait until after AF would be due and then id love to be on the front page!! I've just poas and it's darker today so at least that's something! xx


----------



## Megg33k

Oh yay! I love darker! I'll wait until you're ready! :hugs: Congrats, though!


----------



## Embo78

Thanks megg. Much appreciated! 

I haven't even told my DF. I'm just paralysed with fear. I don't want him to get his hopes up just yet! I can't believe how different I feel this time round. It's amazing how deep the scars of a mmc run. I think I'll tell him after af would be due. In the meantime I'll have to keep myself sane on here!!


----------



## Megg33k

Oh wow! That's a huge burden to carry alone. We'll share it with you though! And, I'll jump for joy for you until you can!


----------



## Embo78

Aw thanks Megg that just brought a tear to my eye. I know I'm probably doing the wrong thing and he'd be so upset to know I'm keeping this to myself but I'm just so scared to say it out loud. Even as I type that it's so silly but it's how I feel. It's only a few more days and he's working away all weekend and don't want him going and feeling he's leaving me on my own.


----------



## grandbleu

*TtcStill* - So sorry she got you - that completely sucks :( Big HUG:hugs:

*Embo78* - All that sounds very promising...I hope the line keeps getting darker. I told my husband right away last time I was pregnant but this time I'm not so sure...it's just so scary and we don't want to be wrong. I wish you congratulations because I'm sprinkling baby dust at the same time. Let us know how the HPTs get on :dust:


----------



## Fairybabe

TTCstill. :hugs::hugs: Stupid witch. Darn her for flying in. Well, just about time to get you a New Year BFP!!! Don't lose hope!

Embo, sounds promising to me! :happydance: I know the feeling of nerves. I won't be doing tickers or anything for a bit once i get my new BFP. Hopefully those lines will carry on getting darker past the weekend when your DH gets home so you can give him the news with certainty. Hang in there!

Cd7 here, so nothing of interest to report. 

Megg, have you started the stim? 

Have a good day all

Fairy xx


----------



## reversal

Embo78 said:


> Hey everyone!
> 
> I'm so petrified right now. I tested today (10 dpo) and got a v v v faint line on a frer. It was within the time limit but so faint I'm finding it hard to believe. I want this so much but too scared to hope/get excited just yet.
> 
> If I am indeed pregnant how will I learn to relax and not think about the worst?? Any advice would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Hope you all are good xx

Good luck I hope your line continues to get darker and you have a lovely sticky bean in there :hugs:


----------



## Lucy1973

Embo78 said:


> Hey everyone!
> 
> I'm so petrified right now. I tested today (10 dpo) and got a v v v faint line on a frer. It was within the time limit but so faint I'm finding it hard to believe. I want this so much but too scared to hope/get excited just yet.
> 
> If I am indeed pregnant how will I learn to relax and not think about the worst?? Any advice would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Hope you all are good xx

Embo, its going to be scary especially the first tri. I just tried as much as possible to take one day at a time, I have had major freak outs too, especially around scan times.....just try and believe in it and try to allow yourself to feel happy about it.....line getting darker is good! :happydance:

To be honest I am only just starting to relax a bit now, and start to plan ahead because I can feel it moving quite a bit now.....:happydance:
I also told more people the third time so I would have the support should I need it. Really pleased for you, hope all goes perfectly and you have a happy and healthy 9 months! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## svetayasofiya

Embo78, sounds really good! Can I early congratulate you? Here's some :dust: to make it extra sticky. :)


----------



## Megg33k

Fairybabe said:


> TTCstill. :hugs::hugs: Stupid witch. Darn her for flying in. Well, just about time to get you a New Year BFP!!! Don't lose hope!
> 
> Embo, sounds promising to me! :happydance: I know the feeling of nerves. I won't be doing tickers or anything for a bit once i get my new BFP. Hopefully those lines will carry on getting darker past the weekend when your DH gets home so you can give him the news with certainty. Hang in there!
> 
> Cd7 here, so nothing of interest to report.
> 
> Megg, have you started the stim?
> 
> Have a good day all
> 
> Fairy xx

Yes! I started one on Saturday, and the other on Monday. I go for my U/S and E2 check in about 24 hours! :thumbup:


----------



## ttcstill

Thanks for all the support ladies


----------



## ttcstill

CD 2 anyone wana join me???


----------



## Fairybabe

OOOOh Megg, you must be excited/nervous!! Good luck!!


----------



## Megg33k

ttcstill said:


> CD 2 anyone wana join me???

I'm already on CD11, so I can't! LOL



Fairybabe said:


> OOOOh Megg, you must be excited/nervous!! Good luck!!

I'm both... equally! Yes! Thank you! :hugs:


----------



## cla

Good luck megg xx


----------



## Embo78

Megg33k said:


> Fairybabe said:
> 
> 
> TTCstill. :hugs::hugs: Stupid witch. Darn her for flying in. Well, just about time to get you a New Year BFP!!! Don't lose hope!
> 
> Embo, sounds promising to me! :happydance: I know the feeling of nerves. I won't be doing tickers or anything for a bit once i get my new BFP. Hopefully those lines will carry on getting darker past the weekend when your DH gets home so you can give him the news with certainty. Hang in there!
> 
> Cd7 here, so nothing of interest to report.
> 
> Megg, have you started the stim?
> 
> Have a good day all
> 
> Fairy xx
> 
> Yes! I started one on Saturday, and the other on Monday. I go for my U/S and E2 check in about 24 hours! :thumbup:Click to expand...

Hope everything goes ok Megg :hugs:


----------



## Embo78

Thanks to everyone for your wonderful advice and support. 

I've been busy at work today and I'm glad of it. My minds going over everything over and over again. It's helped at work cos i've not had to think about it so much. 

Thanks again xx


----------



## Embo78

Hey everyone.

Just wanted to update you. I've told my DF!! I just couldn't keep it from him one more night and I have to know it's a total relief and has made it feel more real.

I don't know why I was kidding myself. I've never kept a secret or told him a lie ( apart from the old "look at my new skirt, half price in the sale" lol !! )

Just wanted to let you know xx


----------



## tryforbaby2

Here you go ladies!!! Thought you would all enjoy this Christmas Story!!!

One ofmy TTC friends shared this on facebook and I LOVE it!

'Twas the night before your period and all through the house,
not a creature was stirring, not even your spouse.
The tampons were waiting in the bathroom with care,
in hopes that Aunt Flow would soon NOT be there.
Your future children were nestled, like dreams in your head,
while visions of cramps start to come before bed.
Youre sure you are pregnant, your breasts are so ripe,
you examine that toilet paper each time you wipe.
But you just might be pregnant, you have all the signs,
so why does this test never show those two lines?
And you cry on the floor until you are ill,
tomorrow youll refuse your prenatal pill.
Come nausea, sore breasts, and frequent urination!
On weight gain, fatigue and then to lactation!
We are getting impatient, our clocks start to tick,
but each month all we do is pee on that stick.
We know more about ovulation than our family doc,
so please fill our womb before our friends newborns can talk!
We thank all of our relatives for those sympathy hugs,
but weve spent our whole salary on fertility drugs.
Our spouse has more sex than his full teenage years,
but this time hes not bragging to all of his peers.
So before our next cycle, lead us the fertile way,
Happy baby-making to all and keep periods at bay!


----------



## Lucy1973

I LOVE that poem! :flower:


----------



## Megg33k

That's too cute! Thanks for sharing!!! :thumbup:

Glad you told him, Em!


----------



## grandbleu

*Embo78* - Glad you got to share your happy news with you OH! :happydance:

*Tryforbaby2 *- Lovely poem - thanks for sharing :)

*Megg33k* - CD11 - awesome! - I looked at your journal - does this mean your U/S is this morning...if so good luck!


----------



## Megg33k

grandbleu said:


> *Embo78* - Glad you got to share your happy news with you OH! :happydance:
> 
> *Tryforbaby2 *- Lovely poem - thanks for sharing :)
> 
> *Megg33k* - CD11 - awesome! - I looked at your journal - does this mean your U/S is this morning...if so good luck!

Yes, U/S is in about 6 hours. I'm off to bed! :)


----------



## Sparkly

Good luck with your U/S Megg :hugs:


----------



## cla

good luck megg with the u/s


----------



## Embo78

Good luck with U/S Megg :hugs:


----------



## MrsGAnderson

Embro - Congratulations hun :happydance: im so happy for you!! and im really happy its feeling more real for you now! :D Have a happy and upmost healthy 9months :) xxx

Tryforbaby2 - Aw i love that poem its lovely, made me giggle, totally relates to how im feeling... i may have to copy it :lol: Thank you for making my day xxx

Megg - GOOD LUCK :hugs: im sure you'll be just fine, Fingers crossed it works!! :D lots of love hun to you and Kevin xxx

Im on CD 14 today, I got a positive OPK yesterday but to make sure im going to do another OPK this afternoon so fingers crossed i catch that little eggy :D Im praying so hard for a christmas bfp!
I hope your all OK and Im sorry if i have missed anyone :dust: very sticky dust to all of you

Lots of love xxx


----------



## cla

embro congrats hun


----------



## reversal

good luck meg fx :hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

Leaving for it now! EEK! Back soon!


----------



## sequeena

:bfp: for me :)


----------



## grandbleu

sequeena said:


> :bfp: for me :)

:happydance:BFP:happydance: Excellent news - a happy and healthy 9 months...early Xmas present! 
:dust: for you wee bean!


----------



## cla

Congrats Hun xx


----------



## sequeena

Thank you, I'm so shocked and excited!


----------



## Lucy1973

Sequeena how fantastic! H&H 9 months to you! :happydance::dance::wohoo:


----------



## sequeena

Most surreal day ever :haha:


----------



## Fairybabe

OMG Sequeena!! YAY!!! Huge congrats!!! 

Here's for a sticky bean that stays put til August 2011!!!

Happy and healthy 9 months to you!!!

Fairy xx


----------



## roonsma

Congrats to Sequeena and Embo on their BFPS!!!! :happydance:


----------



## raisin

Hey everyone, 

Congrats to you who just got your BFP! I can join you too :happydance: Got my BFP on 20 November. Took me 4 cycles post mc. SO CHUFFED! 

GL to everyone else, FXD for those of you trying for your BFP before Christmas.


----------



## grandbleu

So much good news today! Loving it and soaking up the PMA and postive HPT vibes...hoping they are rubbing off on me :)

Congrats *Raisin*!


----------



## Fairybabe

Wooohooo!! Go raisin!!! Congrats!

Just wait til Megg gets back from her scan and updates the numbers!! We're cooking on gas girlies!!! Hope my body feels equally inspired this month!

Fairy 

xx


----------



## Embo78

Congrats on your :bfp: 's sequeena and raisin :hugs:


----------



## cla

Omg congrats raisin xxx


----------



## LunaBean

Congrats girls!


----------



## tryforbaby2

Congrats Ladies on all your new bfps!!! :wohoo: Sooooo exciting!!! Lets keep them coming!



Megg, good luck today!!! Very excited for you!!!



So my fortune on facebook today is probably the first one I will follow, it reads:

This is going to be a good moment to look elsewhere, Aquarius. You should do just as the artist does when he has worked on a painting for too long, which is take a step back. You need to see some people, travel, go to the theater, and clear your head. This is never easy for you, but don't hesitate. You will realize afterward that it was the best thing for you to do.



Now if that isnt telling me to step back from ttc, I dont know what is.


----------



## Megg33k

Embo - I see the digi in your avatar and stuff... When are we updating you?



sequeena said:


> :bfp: for me :)

EEK! You SO deserve this... especially right now! I had a feeling this was it for you! :hugs: CONGRATS! :yipee:



raisin said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> Congrats to you who just got your BFP! I can join you too :happydance: Got my BFP on 20 November. Took me 4 cycles post mc. SO CHUFFED!
> 
> GL to everyone else, FXD for those of you trying for your BFP before Christmas.

Wow! :hugs: YAY!!! CONGRATS! :wohoo:



Fairybabe said:


> Wooohooo!! Go raisin!!! Congrats!
> 
> Just wait til Megg gets back from her scan and updates the numbers!! We're cooking on gas girlies!!! Hope my body feels equally inspired this month!
> 
> Fairy
> 
> xx

I'm back! I'll update now!



tryforbaby2 said:


> Congrats Ladies on all your new bfps!!! :wohoo: Sooooo exciting!!! Lets keep them coming!
> 
> 
> 
> Megg, good luck today!!! Very excited for you!!!
> 
> 
> 
> So my fortune on facebook today is probably the first one I will follow, it reads:
> 
> This is going to be a good moment to look elsewhere, Aquarius. You should do just as the artist does when he has worked on a painting for too long, which is take a step back. You need to see some people, travel, go to the theater, and clear your head. This is never easy for you, but don't hesitate. You will realize afterward that it was the best thing for you to do.
> 
> 
> 
> Now if that isnt telling me to step back from ttc, I dont know what is.

Thank you! :hugs: That is a very impressive fortune! Stepping back can be good!


AFM... Lining @ 13mm, 9 follies on the right, 6 follies on the left (all between 11-15mm), I have to go do this all again at 8am tomorrow!


----------



## Fairybabe

OOOh Megg! Are those good sized follies? I know the lining is lovely and thick! Just waiting for a beany to snuggle in! 
So when do they collect them? 
Sounds like it's all happening girl!!
Fairy xx


----------



## Embo78

Hey meg you can update me in about 2 hrs!!! Just at docs now. 

Hope everything went ok today at ur u/s. Update soon please :)


----------



## Megg33k

Fairybabe said:


> OOOh Megg! Are those good sized follies? I know the lining is lovely and thick! Just waiting for a beany to snuggle in!
> So when do they collect them?
> Sounds like it's all happening girl!!
> Fairy xx

They want to see them between 18-22mm before collection, and they grow about 2-3mm/day. So,that's not bad. They had collection tentatively scheduled for Tues. I imagine that I'm on track for that still. I'll know more tomorrow!



Embo78 said:


> Hey meg you can update me in about 2 hrs!!! Just at docs now.
> 
> Hope everything went ok today at ur u/s. Update soon please :)

It went fine! I updated! :) I'll add you as soon as you come back and tell me to! :hugs: Good luck!


----------



## Bittersweet

Congrats all new bfps! Whooo


----------



## Embo78

Oooo sorry meg just seen ur update :hugs:

You can update me now hunny. Wow I really didn't think I'd be saying that so soon !!


----------



## Fairybabe

Woooo megg! If they grow at that rate by Tues you'll have some big fat eggies in there just waiting to be plucked! All sounds good to me! Am getting excited for you now!!!!
Fairy xx


----------



## sequeena

We want some big fat eggys Megg, good lucky lovely you so deserve this!!


----------



## Megg33k

Embo78 said:


> Oooo sorry meg just seen ur update :hugs:
> 
> You can update me now hunny. Wow I really didn't think I'd be saying that so soon !!

Yes, ma'am!!! :hugs: What date was your BFP?



Fairybabe said:


> Woooo megg! If they grow at that rate by Tues you'll have some big fat eggies in there just waiting to be plucked! All sounds good to me! Am getting excited for you now!!!!
> Fairy xx

Exactly! I'm hoping they live up to expectations!


----------



## Embo78

December 1st :)


----------



## svetayasofiya

:happydance: FINALLY!!!!!!!! More :bfp:'s YAY

Congrats to all the new knocked up members! LOL A VERY happy and healthy 9 mo to you all!! xoxoxo


----------



## Embo78

Oh wow. I'm so proud to be in the front page. Actually brought a tear to my eye. I'm a soppy sod !!


----------



## Megg33k

Awww! Glad you like seeing it, Em! :hugs: CONGRATS!


----------



## Embo78

Thanks megg. You're gonna be on there very soon. I feel it in my bones !!! X


----------



## Megg33k

Embo78 said:


> Thanks megg. You're gonna be on there very soon. I feel it in my bones !!! X

I can't even express how very much I hope you're right! I'm so lonely without my babies! Thank you! :hugs:


----------



## Embo78

You are clearly a mummy Megg. You just need your little forever baby to seal the deal :hugs:


----------



## tryforbaby2

:wohoo: Megg! Can't wait to hear of the baby (babies) snuggled in!!!


----------



## Megg33k

Thank you! Y'all are gonna make me cry!


----------



## tryforbaby2

:hugs: Its ok to go ahead and cry! Its good for our souls!!!


----------



## Megg33k

Just spoke with the clinic. They're having me wait until Sunday to come back now. My E2 was 584. She said it just might take a couple more days. I don't know. I'm confused, as the internet suggests that's just right for my stage of stimming. Oh well... sleeping in tomorrow and going Sunday instead.


----------



## Embo78

Trust in the professionals megg. They know what they're doing. 

And enjoy the lie in hehe! xx


----------



## Megg33k

I will! :) Thanks!


----------



## Embo78

Wooah!! Get me !! All bossy :rofl:


----------



## Megg33k

I like it! Take charge kind of girl!


----------



## Embo78

That :bfp: 's gone straight to my head :rofl:


----------



## Megg33k

Let it! You deserve it! LOL


----------



## dawny690

*Congrats girls  xxxx*


----------



## impatient1

Congrats Sequeena, Embo & Raisin!

Good luck on Sunday Megg.


----------



## Tulip

Whoop check out all the bfps!! :yipee: Congrats girls!! xx


----------



## BizyBee

Congrats on the new bfp's!!! :)

Good luck on Sunday Megg.


----------



## bluesky

:happydance: yay for the bfp's 

keep them comin!

:thumbup: good luck sunday Megg :thumbup:


----------



## tryforbaby2

Megg, I agree with Embo. Leave it up to the professionals, but relax in the meantime and try to pamper yourself!!! I am so excited to keep watching your journey to motherhood!!!


Bizybee, I see your status says: Team Blue! Congratulations!!!


----------



## bbhopes

Congrats to all the BFP's!!!
I'm doing things differently this month, taking a more relaxed attitude, not going to do so many tests this month, I started to use the ol' cough meds, and green tea and feel like I'm going to sink a ship already. lol... hoping for us all this time around, it would be a nice christmas/new year gift for sure.


----------



## Shashy

I lost one on November 4 , 2010 and July 27th, 2010 this one was 15 weeks.


----------



## VGibs

Tulip said:


> Whoop check out all the bfps!! :yipee: Congrats girls!! xx

OHHHHH TULIP!!!!!!!!! Look at that baby!!!!!!!!!!! AWWWWWWWW!!!!!!!!!! Obviously this is the first time I have seen your change of picture haha CONGRATS!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dawny690

*So sorry for your losses Shashy xxxx*


----------



## dawny690

Tulip said:


> Whoop check out all the bfps!! :yipee: Congrats girls!! xx

*Dillon is lush hun congrats xxxx*


----------



## VGibs

What does "lush" mean Dawn??? haha Also what is a "lie in"??? Im too Canadian.


----------



## sequeena

lush = awesome
lie in = staying in bed until you want to get up, no alarms x


----------



## VGibs

Ohhhhhhh....you would think my brit vocab would be better, what with the amount of Corrie Street I watch every week. But alas I still need an interupter every now and again. haha Thanks


----------



## impatient1

Sorry for your losses Shashy.


----------



## Megg33k

Shashy said:


> I lost one on November 4 , 2010 and July 27th, 2010 this one was 15 weeks.

Adding you, honey! I'm sorry for your losses! :hugs:


----------



## Beanwood

Hi I dropped in a while ago after I had a MMC. Is it ok to join you girls. I am at ovulation point, if I can ovulate without clomid that is as I have not taken any this cycle. You never know though I suppose. XX


----------



## Embo78

Just dropping in to say GL to megg for tomorrow. Hope it goes great sweetie.

Just saw your video you uploaded. You are my hero. I'd be a gibbering wreck if I had to do that each night. I just know you'll be getting your bfp soon. You blinking well deserve it. Big :hugs: to you :)


----------



## Embo78

Sorry for your loss shashy :hugs:

Hey Beanwood. Hope you get your :bfp: very soon :)


----------



## yogi77

Hey I am just a lurker on this thread but just have to say a big congrats to my girl Embo!! So happy for you! :hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

Beanwood said:


> Hi I dropped in a while ago after I had a MMC. Is it ok to join you girls. I am at ovulation point, if I can ovulate without clomid that is as I have not taken any this cycle. You never know though I suppose. XX

Of course you can! :) Hoping you O soon! :hugs: Good luck!!!



Embo78 said:


> Just dropping in to say GL to megg for tomorrow. Hope it goes great sweetie.
> 
> Just saw your video you uploaded. You are my hero. I'd be a gibbering wreck if I had to do that each night. I just know you'll be getting your bfp soon. You blinking well deserve it. Big :hugs: to you :)

Aww! Thank you! :hugs: You know just the right thing to say!


----------



## Embo78

You're very welcome megg. When I first joined this thread I was in a very dark place and the kind words of comfort and support you offered will never be forgotten and will always be appreciated. 

Can't wait to find out how today goes :) :) :)


----------



## Megg33k

Embo78 said:


> You're very welcome megg. When I first joined this thread I was in a very dark place and the kind words of comfort and support you offered will never be forgotten and will always be appreciated.
> 
> Can't wait to find out how today goes :) :) :)

You're way too sweet for your own good! :flower: It puts a huge smile on my face to know I could help you though. Loss is so hard, and bringing comfort to even a single person means I've done something good with my life. And to see that you've gone on and succeeded in conceiving again... I can't wait to see how precious your little one is! :hugs: I'll update as soon as I'm home!


----------



## Tulip

Meggo you have given so much to so many, there are hundreds of people on here willing your little IVF geeks to life xxxxx


----------



## Megg33k

Tulip said:


> Meggo you have given so much to so many, there are hundreds of people on here willing your little IVF geeks to life xxxxx

Thank you! Loooooove you! :hugs:


----------



## svetayasofiya

I second what embo and Tulip said! :thumbup: You're a good soul Megg :hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

Dammit! I cry every time I read something like that! Like... I burst into tears! Damn meds! LOL Thank you! :hugs: I really, really appreciate it!

P.S. I know of a BFP that I'm waiting to update... I hope she shows herself soon!


----------



## VGibs

Oh Megg! Your mean to tease!


----------



## Megg33k

Haha! Well, she said she had faint positives... but she hasn't come in here! Hmph!

AFM... I tested to see that my trigger shot got through my system properly. Never realized how much it would hurt to see a perfect BFP and know its totally fake. Cried, and cried, and cried!


----------



## chevelle383

Ive been so tottally swamped with work I come home and crash frome stress. BUT....
CONGRATS to the surge of BFPs. Its just what this thread needed!

Megg!!! So things are looking good right? I have done some reasearch on IVF only because I wanted to know more about your situation, but its been a month or more and I only read a few pages and Im not as hip on the specific lingo. 

If you wouldnt mind do you think you could give me at least a brief ( or detailed :winkwink:) "rundown" if you will of whats happened and going to happen in the hunt for your BFP? Wifey likes me to update her with happy news from here. 

The best I could come up with on catching up on the last week is they are measureing your uterine lining? To see if it can support a baby this month kind of thing? See..Im just a bit lost, and you have helped us so much we want to be in the loop :)


----------



## chevelle383

PS...In my defense I still think Im doing pretty good trying to keep up for a guy. :)


----------



## Megg33k

chevelle383 said:


> Ive been so tottally swamped with work I come home and crash frome stress. BUT....
> CONGRATS to the surge of BFPs. Its just what this thread needed!
> 
> Megg!!! So things are looking good right? I have done some reasearch on IVF only because I wanted to know more about your situation, but its been a month or more and I only read a few pages and Im not as hip on the specific lingo.
> 
> If you wouldnt mind do you think you could give me at least a brief ( or detailed :winkwink:) "rundown" if you will of whats happened and going to happen in the hunt for your BFP? Wifey likes me to update her with happy news from here.
> 
> The best I could come up with on catching up on the last week is they are measureing your uterine lining? To see if it can support a baby this month kind of thing? See..Im just a bit lost, and you have helped us so much we want to be in the loop :)

Sure, hun! No problem! The run down... 

Friday, I had an ultrasound to check both my lining and how many follicles I was growing, along with their sizes. They were particularly interested in my lining, because I had a D&C on Oct 25 to remove a lot of polyps and "bad" tissue. So, they needed to see it was coming in again enough to support a pregnancy, and it has (13mm)! The follicle count was to see how I was responding to the meds, and the follicle sizes were to see if I was ready to do my trigger shot. The blood work (checking E2/Estradiol) was for the same purpose. They want to see follicles in the 18-22mm range to be considered "mature." And, they want to see E2 in the range of 1,000-4,000 at the time of egg retrieval.

Follicles grow at a rate of about 2-3mm per day. E2 doubles every 24-48 hours. On Friday, my follicle count was 15 follicles between 11-18mm. My E2 was 584. That wasn't good enough to be ready to go yet. So, I continued my stimulation meds on Friday and Saturday night. On Sunday, my follicle count was 20 follicle between 14-22mm. My E2 was 1299. So, they decided I was ready to go.

Here's my ovary from the ultrasound:
https://i52.tinypic.com/2nu7i10.jpg

I took a shot of HCG about 24 hours ago. It will act as a faux LH surge, which will make the follicles finish maturing. Egg retrieval is in the morning at 9:45, which is within a few hours of when I would naturally ovulate from the trigger shot. So, my eggs will be as mature as possible without risking me ovulating on my own. Here come diagrams!

Egg collection is where they knock me out via IV drugs, and then they use a long needle attached to a transvaginal ultrasound transducer. They'll be able to see the follicles via the ultrasound, and the needle will be used to aspirate each follicle and pull out all the fluid and hopefully an egg. They won't know how many eggs they got until they're done and can examine the fluid.

Egg retrieval:
https://www.fertilityalternatives.com/images/eggretpic.jpg

Better image of how egg retrieval is done:
https://knol.google.com/k/-/-/3iydfls5dt36v/yvl052/oocyte-retrieval.jpg

Then, they take the eggs they get and find the mature ones (some won't be mature). There is some way for them to tell if they're mature or not. They will then do ICSI (intracytoplasmic sperm injection) with each egg and my husband's sperm. Its done like this!

How ICSI is done:
https://www.medicaltourismco.com/assisted-reproduction-fertility/pics/intracytoplasmic-sperm-injection.jpg

They'll call me Wednesday morning and let me know how many eggs fertilized. I'll lose some each day of the growth process probably, but the ones that are lost wouldn't have been viable anyway. If we get to Day 5 (blastocyst stage), then they'll do "assisted hatching" to make them even more likely to implant. Its where they make a small hole in the outer portion of the "shell" to make it easier for the blastocyst to hatch out and implant. I'll know if it worked about 11 days later.

This is what it looks like after assisted hatching:
https://www.hamiltonthorne.com/products/lasers/zilostk/images/after-treatment-smaller&arrow.jpg

And, this is the stages of what happens from retrieval to Day 5:
https://www.geneticsandsociety.org/img/original/egg_retrieval_diagram.jpg

Feel free to ask questions. I'll answer if I know the answers!



chevelle383 said:


> PS...In my defense I still think Im doing pretty good trying to keep up for a guy. :)

You're doing amazing... for a guy or a girl! :thumbup: Thank you for being interested! :hugs:


----------



## grandbleu

Wow *Megg* - That was an amazing explanation...I love all the pics...you should do a course for ladies going into IVF! You'd be great at it! I think if I read everything correctly you have EGG retrieval this morning so loads of good luck and happy mature eggs! I hope it isn't too painful at all!:hugs:

(PS thanks *Chevelle* for asking about IVF exactly because I have to admit I really don't get it either :) )


----------



## Fairybabe

Wow Megg! New career lined up for you as an educator!! Nice one. I feel fully informed now!
Hope they collect lots of beautiful fat eggs this morning and that by close of play today you have lots of lovely embryos just waiting to go back in!

OOh yeah...how many would they put back at a time? And will they freeze the rest?


Hope everyone else is doing ok and that all the new BFP ladies are managing to relax as much as possible. 

CD12 here. So things shold get interesting over this next week! (I hope! Don't want another confusing month like last month!)

Have a good day all

Fairy xx


----------



## MrsGAnderson

Megg - thats brill hun, wow! what an amazing journey your going through. Fingers crossed firmly for you :) i hope your feeling ok xx

chevelle - i think your doing amazing, my DH does come on and take a look around but with me not alone, so he understands more than i give him credit for. :) well done, i hope your DW pregnancy is going well xx

fairy - i hope your doing ok too huni :) xx

afm - im fine :) weve been off today on a snow day as its a nightmare up here in cumbria, the snow is coming in thick and fast, it looks lovely though :) xxx


----------



## MissMummy2Be

Hey Girls just thought i would come and check in :) and also see if we have any new bfp's 
just to keep everyone updated i took 2 test (yesterday and today) and got very very very very faint positives so will let you all know for sure in a few days but its lookin good :D

Congrats to all our new bfps and a h&h 9 months to you all :) 
lots of baby dust for everyone still trying


----------



## cla

good luck missmummy xxxx


----------



## shiseru

Hello ladies, i just wanna give an update. I didn't update earlier becoz i was still in my first trimester. 

Recap a little abt myself:
I lost a baby girl at 20 weeks last year Aug, fell pregnant again in Dec and lost a 2nd little angel at 8 weeks, got a D&C in Feb. After which, i was with TCM, and skip TTC for 3 months. I got a BFP in Sept and i am currently 15 weeks pregnant. I am pretty convinced that TCM helps, as well as the sasmar conceive plus. 

I have lost 2 precious one and hopefully this will be my forever baby.

GL to those trying!


----------



## grandbleu

*Missmummy* - a congrats is in order I think...Hope those lines keep getting darker for you! :dust:

*Shiseru* - Thanks for the update...it's encouraging for us on the other side. Can I just ask you a question about what is *TCM*??? I looked for it in the BnB lingo/abbreviations but it wasn't there. Merci! :) and hope you have a H&H 9 months! :dust:


----------



## Vickieh1981

That was really interesting Megg. I hope all goes well with the egg retrieval today xxx


----------



## cla

good luck meg, i hope everything goes well XXX


----------



## Fairybabe

Grandbleu, TCM= Traditional Chinese Medicine. It can be acupuncture, or herbs, or a combination of both.


----------



## bluesky

Thanks for the info Megg, its amazing really amazing how they do it. Good luck x


----------



## Megg33k

Only retrieved 4 eggs. I have zero hope right now. :(


----------



## grandbleu

I know I already said so on another thread but I thought you might need another hug right now :hug: I'm so sorry they didn't get more after all your efforts.


----------



## impatient1

Great explanation Megg, thanks. Sorry they weren&#8217;t able to get more. :hugs:


----------



## Fairybabe

Oh Megg. Don't lose hope yet. Thinking of you. Guess you gotta wait now and see how many fertilize and then grow. Hugs
Fairy xx


----------



## VGibs

Megg33k said:


> Only retrieved 4 eggs. I have zero hope right now. :(

Im not sure why 4 eggs is a bad thing? Do they hope to get very many more when they retreive them? If they don't fertilize this time do they know what can produce more the next time?


----------



## Megg33k

I have no idea if there's a plan for a next time... I don't know if I can do this again. So, I'm not even allowing myself to think of that.

Uhm... I would have loved to have seen more like 10... He said that he wasn't able to get to some of the smaller ones... but I don't think that totally explains the discrepancy. It doesn't really matter why though... It just matters that I got 4 and there's nothing I can do to change it. I'll know how many fertilized in the morning. I just hope we got at least a couple of good ones.


----------



## BizyBee

Megg, I'm not losing hope for you. FX for a good fertilization report. xx


----------



## VGibs

Do they normally get around 10? I hope I'm not being nosey Im just trying to understand. If they normally get 10 I can see how 4 would be dissappointing for sure.


----------



## BizyBee

I had 7 vgibs. It really varies since everyone responds differently. It also depends on med dosage, age, etc.


----------



## VGibs

Ohhhhh ok. I see....


----------



## reversal

I tested this morning and got my :bfp: I hope there are lots more :bfp: to come for all you ladies :dust::dust:


----------



## Megg33k

Congrats, reversal! :hugs:

And, Congrats, shiseru! :hugs:


----------



## MissMummy2Be

Took another test today and it was :bfp: as well :happydance:


----------



## Megg33k

Congrats, MissMummy! :hugs:


----------



## grandbleu

Wow - go to bed...wake up in the morning and two more girls have graduated! LOVELY TO HEAR! Congratulations on all the new BFPS!


----------



## Megg33k

Make that 3! I forgot to change the #! Well, one was in Sept... but we just found out!


----------



## grandbleu

Wow what wonderful news on this grey morning! :happydance: I thought we might get to 150 by Xmas and it looks like it's happening! :)


----------



## Megg33k

I would love to see 150 by Xmas. I would also love to be one of them! You look like you're headed that way at 9dpo! Can I expect to add you in a few days? :winkwink:


----------



## grandbleu

Megg33k said:


> I would love to see 150 by Xmas. I would also love to be one of them! You look like you're headed that way at 9dpo! Can I expect to add you in a few days? :winkwink:

Would absolutely love to...I'm considering myself 10DPO (overriding FF interpretation!) but seriously this whole getting pregnant thing is a mystery to me...you try it doesn't work...you don't try it works...I'm currently trying to symptom spot and nothing crazy but I didn't get a single symptom the first time so no worries (the only thing that clued me in is that I heard a crying baby at night when I went to bed...I thought I was actually going a bit nutty and starting to hear voices) BAM 2 days later BFP. I will let you know...holding out till Tuesday December 14th so there's no room for error. Thanks for your wishes for me!

PS. I'm hoping one of them will be you!!! After everything you've been through!


----------



## Fairybabe

Congrats to all the new BFPs!!! 

I want to help make the 150 too!! (cd13, no sign of ov yet!)

Megg, rooting for those eggs to be a fizzing and a buzzing as they become lovely embryos!!! 

Fairy xx


----------



## Embo78

Woooooa 3 bfps since I was last here. A huge congrats :)

Megg. 4 must have been so disappointing but like you say, this is how it is this time. You can't change it now so let's just pray that you didn't need any more and four is plenty. Did your doc seem positive with the four he got? 

I'm still thinking your bfp is just around the corner.

Chin up chick. If ever you need to vent, pm me :)


----------



## Bittersweet

Congrats all new bfps!!!.
I wish I was kne for Xmas but nae chance of thT. New year maybe.xx


----------



## Megg33k

Embo78 said:


> Woooooa 3 bfps since I was last here. A huge congrats :)
> 
> Megg. 4 must have been so disappointing but like you say, this is how it is this time. You can't change it now so let's just pray that you didn't need any more and four is plenty. Did your doc seem positive with the four he got?
> 
> I'm still thinking your bfp is just around the corner.
> 
> Chin up chick. If ever you need to vent, pm me :)

Actually, my doc didn't sound positive at all. I think he was a bit disappointed himself. But, he had also just struggled to get at my follies and was probably disappointed that he couldn't do more than he did. 

That being said... I got my call... Of the 4 eggs retrieved yesterday, 3 were mature, and ALL 3 FERTILIZED!!! :happydance:

Tentatively scheduled for Day 3 transfer at 1pm on Friday... I'll know around 10am on Friday if we're waiting until Day 5 instead!


----------



## roonsma

Thats fab news Megg:happydance:, grow little ones grow!! xx :hugs:


----------



## Dazed

Omg megg!!! Yay!


----------



## Fairybabe

Ooooh Megg! GROW LITTLE EMBRYOS GROW!!!!

So how many are tehy gonna put back? And what will make them decide to transfer on Friday or on day 5?

All very exciting!!!

Fairyxx


----------



## Megg33k

Thanks! :) 

If all 3 make it to transfer day, I'll have all 3 put back. I can't leave one behind in good conscience. What if that would be THE ONE, ya know? So, all 3 if they all make it! :)

Uhm... If they're growing strong on Friday and look like they can make it to day 5 for the assisted hatching, then they'll take them to day 5. That's always the goal. But, if there's any concern that they might do better in a "natural" environment, then they'll do it Friday. Whatever gives them the best chance. But, they won't know for sure until Friday morning. I'll take either... There are plenty of success stories with day 3 and day 5 transfers. So, I'm not going to complain about either!


----------



## Embo78

:happydance: :happydance: :happydance: Megg that is WONDERFUL news. Come on you lil eggies!! Mummy and daddy need you to grown big and strong !! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## Embo78

Um I mean embryo's !!! :happydance:


----------



## Megg33k

Haha! I wondered if you'd catch that they weren't just "eggs" anymore! :) They're EMBIES! OMG! I have embies!!! :yipee:


----------



## Embo78

You do have embies!!!!!! Waaaayyhaaaaay !!! :hugs:


----------



## sequeena

Yay for embies!!!! :happydance:


----------



## bbhopes

congrats Meg! I hoped the crib arrival was a good omen. Rest up over the weekend, and let those little ones settle in. positive vibes your way.


----------



## impatient1

reversal said:


> I tested this morning and got my :bfp: I hope there are lots more :bfp: to come for all you ladies :dust::dust:

Congratulations!

Megg that is great news!


----------



## reversal

Im keeping my fx for all your emdies to grow megg, your alway giving advice and lots support to the ladies on here its about time you got your reward in the form of a bfp with a sticky bean or 3, good luck hope all goes well x


----------



## Megg33k

I intend to put myself on almost bedrest for 3 days post transfer. I want to give them the best possible chance. Friday would be a great transfer day so that Kevin will be home all weekend.


----------



## ttcstill

Well Ladies I have taken a small break as I am sure I have suffered another EMC. I was way late when I started and I bled twice as long as normal. My temps are strange as they have not changed at all except for today. I am sure this cycle will be way off because of this but I will start my OPK's today and follow the plan just in case. Looks like my new test date will be around the 27th. 



wow i see a jump in BFP's who is it?????


----------



## Beanwood

Congratulations Megg. XX


----------



## SammieGrace

can you add my bfp! 12/7/10!! Yay!


----------



## Embo78

Another :bfp: yay congrats sammiegrace :happydance:


----------



## Megg33k

ttcstill said:


> Well Ladies I have taken a small break as I am sure I have suffered another EMC. I was way late when I started and I bled twice as long as normal. My temps are strange as they have not changed at all except for today. I am sure this cycle will be way off because of this but I will start my OPK's today and follow the plan just in case. Looks like my new test date will be around the 27th.
> 
> 
> 
> wow i see a jump in BFP's who is it?????

Oh no! :hugs: I'm so sorry! The new ones are Shiseru from Sept, and reversal, sequeena, Embo78, and MissMummy2Be in Dec! :) And now SammieGrace!



SammieGrace said:


> can you add my bfp! 12/7/10!! Yay!

Congrats, honey! :hugs:


----------



## MissMummy2Be

SammieGrace said:


> can you add my bfp! 12/7/10!! Yay!

Congrats Hun


----------



## svetayasofiya

:happydance: congrats to all the new BFP's!!!!!!

... and to Megg's 3 matured, fertilized embies!!! xo


----------



## SammieGrace

Thanks guys!
:hugs: Hey MssMummy2be looks like we are the same number of wks/days along! yay! 

:flower: And Meg the 3 embrys are so exciting! Soon we can be bump buddies!

Yeah for August/September babies!


----------



## MissMummy2Be

SammieGrace said:


> Thanks guys!
> :hugs: Hey MssMummy2be looks like we are the same number of wks/days along! yay!

hehe Yay but i think i may be one day behind you hehe all depends where you are and whst site you use im due on th 19th of August hehe how about you:happydance:


----------



## Megg33k

I would love to be bump buddies! I'm only 1+5 behind you! :) If this works, I'll be due Aug 29!


----------



## yogi77

Megg you and I can be bump buddies! :flower:


----------



## dawny690

Congrats girls and megg will be on this list very soon indeed xxxx


----------



## grandbleu

I need to go to sleep more often! Each time I wake up there's more BFPS! Congratulations *Sammiegrace* the newest one!

*Megg* - Your "embies" are GROWING!!!:bodyb: and getting strong! :) only one more day till they come "home"! (BTW - have you told your lovely OH that he might need to make a couple more cribs...):crib::crib::crib:


----------



## Megg33k

Thank you, girls! April, I need to add you to this officially! I don't think you're on my list. I need your most recent loss date and the total # of losses. I feel like I should already know that... but I just can't pull it out of the recesses of my brain at the moment!

I would love to be bump buddies with you all, trust me! And, yes, I told him he might need to find room for 1 or 2 more cribs! LOL


----------



## cla

congrats on all new bfps xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## yogi77

Megg33k said:


> Thank you, girls! April, I need to add you to this officially! I don't think you're on my list. I need your most recent loss date and the total # of losses. I feel like I should already know that... but I just can't pull it out of the recesses of my brain at the moment!
> 
> I would love to be bump buddies with you all, trust me! And, yes, I told him he might need to find room for 1 or 2 more cribs! LOL

Thanks Megg!! :hugs:

:cloud9: BFP on Dec 6 after one loss in August of this year @ 7 weeks.


----------



## Megg33k

I'll add you! :hugs:


----------



## bbhopes

Yeah for 148. Congrats Yogi.


----------



## Embo78

CONGRats to my girl YOGI XXXX


----------



## roonsma

Congratulations to the new BFP ladies!!:happydance:


----------



## cla

Congrats yogi


----------



## ttcstill

Congrats to all of you with BFP's...... Now its time for XMAS BFP's


----------



## VGibs

Holy BFP's batman!!!!!!


----------



## grandbleu

Another lucky lady graduates...what a great week for BFPs ... keep them coming! :):happydance:


----------



## cla

Santa as been busy xxx


----------



## bluesky

:happydance: Horay for more bfp's


----------



## MissMummy2Be

Congrats Ladys


----------



## svetayasofiya

How did I miss Tigerlilie's BFP???????? :D


----------



## Fairybabe

Wow! More congrats for more BFPs!! Brilliant to watch the number going up!!!

Fairy x


----------



## Beanwood

Oh its brill to see so many bfps. Congrats to all of you. 

Megg - congrats.

XX


----------



## BizyBee

Congrats on the new bfps!!!


----------



## SammieGrace

Can't wait for us to be bump buddies Meg! Like the other ladies said, it could be twins or trips for you!!


----------



## Megg33k

svetayasofiya said:


> How did I miss Tigerlilie's BFP???????? :D

I don't think you did... Her chart isn't showing one...


----------



## SuperKat

I've spent a couple of days reading here and there throughout this thread, so as a lurker i feel like I have gotten to know you all a little bit! lol.

I hope I can jump in and add to the numbers!

I Had a D&C for an MMC on Nov. 19th. 

I have dtd 2 times since the D&C (once on CD7 and again on CD14). I am not sure if I have any chance of it doing any good...DH is away on business this week and won't be back until Monday. Super frustrating since I have had plenty of EWCM the past couple of days (which makes me think i am just now ovulating?)..

I've been feeling some strange things, and I am pretty sure they are all in my head, but it is almost like a return of pregnancy feelings...but I am assuming it is just whacky hormones trying to regulate..i dunno.

Quick question- I was reading what you girls were saying about vitamins and fish oil...Is it bad to take OTC prenatal vitamins AND vitamin B complex? i am afraid of toxic levels of stuff...can you get toxic levels of b-vits? Hrmm...

Okay, enough on me..


Congrats to you all that have gotten BFPs! (I started back on page 750-something...so there were quite a few..LOL). 

Megg- the thing you posted a few weeks ago was beautiful, i was choked up reading it...(the thing about pushing on and thinking about how much we want these babies). Thank you for sharing that, and I am so excited for your 3 fertilized embies!!! :hugs:

I've enjoyed reading about all of you!

Chevelle- that thing on the 'angle of dangle' was interesting! I googled it after you posted about it, super cool!!

Hope you are all well!:hugs:


----------



## Embo78

Hey SuperKat. Sorry for your loss :hugs: Nice to meet you!!

Your children are GORGEOUS !! I love your siggy !!


----------



## svetayasofiya

Megg33k said:


> svetayasofiya said:
> 
> 
> How did I miss Tigerlilie's BFP???????? :D
> 
> I don't think you did... Her chart isn't showing one...Click to expand...

But the first page shows November 24th BFP :wacko:


----------



## Megg33k

Sorry for your loss, SuperKat! :hugs: Thank you for the kind words! I'm glad they could help you! I hope to add your BFP very soon... a good, sticky one! :) You have a beautiful family!


----------



## Megg33k

svetayasofiya said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> svetayasofiya said:
> 
> 
> How did I miss Tigerlilie's BFP???????? :D
> 
> I don't think you did... Her chart isn't showing one...Click to expand...
> 
> But the first page shows November 24th BFP :wacko:Click to expand...

Oh crap... I wonder who that was supposed to go to... :(


----------



## Megg33k

I just looked, and I have no clue who it belonged to. :( I don't recognize any of the names right above or below her that I was supposed to change for them. I took it down for now, because I don't know where it was supposed to be. Sorry for the confusion. I know it must have belonged to someone! Sorry to whoever it was.


----------



## svetayasofiya

:(


----------



## impatient1

Congratulations SammieGrace & yogi on your :bfp:

Sorry for your loss SuperKat.

Hoping to see lots more Christmas :bfp: :dust:


----------



## SuperKat

Embo, Meggs & Impatient- thank you !!


Congratulations SammieGrace & yogi on your :bfp:

:dust: FX'd for lot's more bfp's!! :dust:


----------



## MrsGAnderson

Hey ladies sorry i havnt been on! 

WOW all these BFPs!! how amazing, congratulations to you all...

im in my tww and testing next wed so fingers crossed. i seem to have slight light headedness, slight nausea and lots of discharge with slight cramping too so fingers crossed.

I hope you are all ok xxx


----------



## Beanwood

Hi all

Mrs G I am 2ww also. Feeling af pains already though and really needing chocolate - not good signs eh...... XX


----------



## tryforbaby2

I am sorry to be the one to say this but tigerlillies did get her bfp, but sadly a few days - a week later she popped in and said she will be joining the decmber thread.

Sorry to be the bearer of bad news.

Tigerlillies....if you are reading this....I miss you!!! :hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

Oh! So, I was right? I'll go change it! :(


----------



## Megg33k

I'm a little drugged up on Valium! LOL But, I'm home. I had 2 put back, as the doctor said they were way too high quality to risk putting all 3. He was very nervous about the possibility of triplets if we'd done all of them. So, the 3rd will likely be frozen on Sunday. 

Here they are before being put back:

https://farm6.static.flickr.com/5003/5250031950_eb7cdd53d9_z.jpg

And, this is them after (they're the white dots in the circles): 

https://farm6.static.flickr.com/5243/5250031906_eca96de8aa_z.jpg


----------



## Fairybabe

Wooooohoooo!! MEGG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! THat is sooooooooooooooooooo excitingg!!! And two weeks today is Christmas eve!! Is that when you test? 

No idea waht a pic of a good embie is meant to look like, but those look like happy embies to me!!!!! 

Megg, go put your feet up and be a lady of leisure, you earnt your break!

AFM, CD15, opk got a bit pinker but not positive yet. I'll be off line until a week sunday now, as me and DH are going on a break to chill before Christmas, so I hope we catch the eggy! Look fwd to coming back online and seeing that number even higher!!!

Take care everyone

Fairy xx


----------



## VGibs

WOW! You got pics of them!!!!!!!! The one on the right looks just like you! haha I kid!


----------



## reversal

good luck megg i'm praying they both stick, its so amazing :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## svetayasofiya

tryforbaby2 said:


> I am sorry to be the one to say this but tigerlillies did get her bfp, but sadly a few days - a week later she popped in and said she will be joining the decmber thread.
> 
> Sorry to be the bearer of bad news.
> 
> Tigerlillies....if you are reading this....I miss you!!! :hugs:

:cry: I miss you too Tigerlilies.... xo


----------



## svetayasofiya

Megg, I am very excited for you!!! I had to check your journal the minute I got home! YAY for high quality!!!


----------



## Megg33k

Thanks, girls! :rofl: @ one looking like me! :) The other looks just like OH! :haha:

I'll find out if its worked or not on Dec 22.


----------



## MissMummy2Be

Hey Megg hope it works for you they look like very healthy little embrios hehe
Congrats to all the new :bfp: :)
good luck to everyone to still test and good luck next cycle any one af has got :(


----------



## Megg33k

I love your "Hello my baby's name is" badge!


----------



## MissMummy2Be

Megg33k said:


> I love your "Hello my baby's name is" badge!

Thanks hehe


----------



## grandbleu

Morning ladies!

*Megg* - I love your embie twins they look gorgeous already...now they are just snuggling down and staying put! Here's some extra dust for them :dust: not that they need any help.

*Tigerlilies* - I miss you too but I understand the need to stay away right now from these type of forums just wanted to let you know I'm thinking of you.:hugs:

*Fairybabe* - good luck catching that egg :sex:

Hi :wave: to everyone else and wishing everyone a lovely weekend.

PS. *AFM*: Temps went below coverline ARGGH this morning I even tried two times thinking maybe the first time was a mistake (NOPE no mistake :nope:)! Still no sign of AF either but temps are always accurate, right??? Has anyone ever been pregnant and had a temp dip so late in their cycle. I know I'm crazy :wacko: but until I see the AF :witch: with my own eyes I'm holding on to my last bits of hope with all my might. I really need this BFP...after the news of my sister...I just need some hope for me to keep the tears and sadness away during this holiday :cry: I just want my wee baby back. I know we all feel like that...it's just so hard to be powerless to do anything. Here I am on a ramble...Maybe I should just start a journal...Hope I'm not being a downer but just not the happiest little camper this morning.


----------



## dawny690

*Megg I love your siggy xxxx*


----------



## Embo78

Oh Megg that is the best news EVER! I'm so happy for you. Your embies look fantastic !!

Will you be testing in 2 weeks?? :)


----------



## Razcox

Megg can you take off my BFP please. Not good news at my scan we have had another MMC, the baby died just after my last scan at 8 weeks.


----------



## Embo78

Oh no razcox.
I'm so so sorry for your loss. :hugs: xx


----------



## grandbleu

Razcox said:


> Megg can you take off my BFP please. Not good news at my scan we have had another MMC, the baby died just after my last scan at 8 weeks.

*Raz* - I'm so sorry for you and your OH and you little one. :hugs:


----------



## VGibs

grandbleu said:


> Morning ladies!
> 
> 
> PS. *AFM*: Temps went below coverline ARGGH this morning I even tried two times thinking maybe the first time was a mistake (NOPE no mistake :nope:)! Still no sign of AF either but temps are always accurate, right??? Has anyone ever been pregnant and had a temp dip so late in their cycle. .

hahaha My temps dipped all over the dang place and I was pregnant. I may be a skeptic but I dont think temps are always accurate. I temped vaginally trying to get a good chart and had absolutly no luck with it. I even bought three different thermometers and my chart was a nightmare.


----------



## bluesky

Razcox, im so so sorry hun. :hugs: take care of yourself xx

Megg, wow I cant believe the picture of your embies. Thats just brilliant.


----------



## Tasha16

Hello Megg please can you add me to the list, my losses are below

Love the pic of your ebbies, I hope they both stick for you :dust:

Thanks Xx


----------



## Tasha16

Sorry Typo error I mean embies :dohh: :haha:


----------



## Megg33k

Embo78 said:


> Oh Megg that is the best news EVER! I'm so happy for you. Your embies look fantastic !!
> 
> Will you be testing in 2 weeks?? :)

I'll know on Dec 22. They're doing betas for me.



Razcox said:


> Megg can you take off my BFP please. Not good news at my scan we have had another MMC, the baby died just after my last scan at 8 weeks.

OMG! My jaw just dropped and tears rushed to my eyes! Oh, Raz... I'm gutted for you! This isn't how its supposed to be! :cry: I'm SO sorry! I wish I knew what to say! I'm... just... out of words! :hugs:



bluesky said:


> Razcox, im so so sorry hun. :hugs: take care of yourself xx
> 
> Megg, wow I cant believe the picture of your embies. Thats just brilliant.

Thank you! I'm amazed every time I look at it! I couldn't be prouder of them already!


----------



## Megg33k

I'll get you added, Tasha! I'm so sorry for your losses! :hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

No matter how many times I see the # go down... in almost a year of running this thread... I never have and never will get used to it! :cry: I'm so sorry, girls!


----------



## Tulip

So sorry Raz :cry:


----------



## cla

Raz as I have said in the other thread Iam so sorry xx
Megg what little beuties you have there xx


----------



## dawny690

*So sorry Raz  it's so unfair babes xxxx*


----------



## impatient1

So sorry for your loss razcox :hugs:

Sorry for your losses Tasha16.

Love your avatar Megg.

I too hate seeing the number drop. :hugs: to everyone.


----------



## VGibs

Megg33k said:


> No matter how many times I see the # go down... in almost a year of running this thread... I never have and never will get used to it! :cry: I'm so sorry, girls!

I can never get used to it either. I always feel heartbroken every time the number goes down. It reminds me of how lucky I am and humbles me every single time.


----------



## Megg33k

VGibs said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> No matter how many times I see the # go down... in almost a year of running this thread... I never have and never will get used to it! :cry: I'm so sorry, girls!
> 
> I can never get used to it either. I always feel heartbroken every time the number goes down. It reminds me of how lucky I am and humbles me every single time.Click to expand...

The only thing that keeps me from getting really down when I see it drop is that I remember when we just wanted to get to 10 or 20 or 50. And, now we're close to 150. That's really remarkable. And, I know that the first several months of BFP's are now babies. I haven't had the time to go and try to find out... But, WE HAVE "Race" BABIES! I know of a few off the top of my head. How amazing is that?


----------



## tryforbaby2

Megg33k said:


> I'm a little drugged up on Valium! LOL But, I'm home. I had 2 put back, as the doctor said they were way too high quality to risk putting all 3. He was very nervous about the possibility of triplets if we'd done all of them. So, the 3rd will likely be frozen on Sunday.
> 
> Here they are before being put back:
> 
> https://farm6.static.flickr.com/5003/5250031950_eb7cdd53d9_z.jpg
> 
> And, this is them after (they're the white dots in the circles):
> 
> https://farm6.static.flickr.com/5243/5250031906_eca96de8aa_z.jpg

My goodness Megg, they are stunning embies!!! You are going to be one heck of a fantastic Mother.....so glad to hear how proud you are of them already! I can't wait to follow (or stalk......hehe) your journey.

So pleased for you! :flower:



grandbleu said:


> Morning ladies!
> 
> *Megg* - I love your embie twins they look gorgeous already...now they are just snuggling down and staying put! Here's some extra dust for them :dust: not that they need any help.
> 
> *Tigerlilies* - I miss you too but I understand the need to stay away right now from these type of forums just wanted to let you know I'm thinking of you.:hugs:
> 
> *Fairybabe* - good luck catching that egg :sex:
> 
> Hi :wave: to everyone else and wishing everyone a lovely weekend.
> 
> PS. *AFM*: Temps went below coverline ARGGH this morning I even tried two times thinking maybe the first time was a mistake (NOPE no mistake :nope:)! Still no sign of AF either but temps are always accurate, right??? Has anyone ever been pregnant and had a temp dip so late in their cycle. I know I'm crazy :wacko: but until I see the AF :witch: with my own eyes I'm holding on to my last bits of hope with all my might. I really need this BFP...after the news of my sister...I just need some hope for me to keep the tears and sadness away during this holiday :cry: I just want my wee baby back. I know we all feel like that...it's just so hard to be powerless to do anything. Here I am on a ramble...Maybe I should just start a journal...Hope I'm not being a downer but just not the happiest little camper this morning.

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs:

Being powerless just plain stinks. 

Its ok to feel the way you feel. And us wonderful strong women here understand and will be here for each other. :hugs:



Razcox said:


> Megg can you take off my BFP please. Not good news at my scan we have had another MMC, the baby died just after my last scan at 8 weeks.

OMG! :cry: I am in tears of over this for you. I am so so sorry Raz. Very sorry. :hugs:


----------



## grandbleu

Evil Madame AF :witch: got me this morning...although I sort of was expecting her after my temp drop (as annoying as it is...the temps didn't lie in my case)

I am hereby dedicating my December dust :dust: to you *Megg* and to any other hopeful lady this cycle - I hope you all get your BFPS!


----------



## MrsGAnderson

Hey ladies just a quick fly by, congratulations on your 3 eggies being fertilised megg :D im so excited for you.. fingers crossed this is it! and your BFP will be the best ever xmas pressie.
xxx

ps so sorry raz for your loss :cry: im thinking of you xxx


----------



## Megg33k

Thank you, MrsG! :flower:

Aww, grand... Thanks, sweetie! I wish she hadn't shown for you! :hugs:


----------



## chevelle383

MEGG! So happy for you. COULD IT BE??? A fairy tale christmas for you? I certainly hope so! Thanks for the rundown too. 

TTC STILL...so sorry hun. Total crap. 

Congrats to all the bfps Ive missed too.

A week from tomorrow and we get a 16 week scana nd possible find out for sure the sex? Who cares :) I just want a healty heartbeat still and Im happy as can be.


----------



## BizyBee

Oh no Raz... So sorry. :cry:


----------



## VGibs

Megg33k said:


> VGibs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> No matter how many times I see the # go down... in almost a year of running this thread... I never have and never will get used to it! :cry: I'm so sorry, girls!
> 
> I can never get used to it either. I always feel heartbroken every time the number goes down. It reminds me of how lucky I am and humbles me every single time.Click to expand...
> 
> The only thing that keeps me from getting really down when I see it drop is that I remember when we just wanted to get to 10 or 20 or 50. And, now we're close to 150. That's really remarkable. And, I know that the first several months of BFP's are now babies. I haven't had the time to go and try to find out... But, WE HAVE "Race" BABIES! I know of a few off the top of my head. How amazing is that?Click to expand...

I didnt think about it like that! Hopefully in 7 weeks we will have one more race baby!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LunaBean

Sorry for the recent losses girls :hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

VGibs said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VGibs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> No matter how many times I see the # go down... in almost a year of running this thread... I never have and never will get used to it! :cry: I'm so sorry, girls!
> 
> I can never get used to it either. I always feel heartbroken every time the number goes down. It reminds me of how lucky I am and humbles me every single time.Click to expand...
> 
> The only thing that keeps me from getting really down when I see it drop is that I remember when we just wanted to get to 10 or 20 or 50. And, now we're close to 150. That's really remarkable. And, I know that the first several months of BFP's are now babies. I haven't had the time to go and try to find out... But, WE HAVE "Race" BABIES! I know of a few off the top of my head. How amazing is that?Click to expand...
> 
> I didnt think about it like that! Hopefully in 7 weeks we will have one more race baby!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Click to expand...

Well, I think I have to look at it differently than many people. Running this has been a lot harder than I expected. I sort of thought I'd have graduated by now... and seeing all those countless people go up before me has been SO hard. But, its even harder to see them come back down. I'm certain I've probably put up over 200 BFPs... just that we didn't get to keep all of them. And, you guys see the number change... but you don't see the process of moving someone from their spot down to the bottom as the most recent loss... that is heartbreaking. And, the hardest was having to do it with myself. It was so gut wrenching to have to erase my BFP and move myself from Dec 2009 to May 2010... and be the last one on the list. But, I know this has brought hope to people... and its one of the more important things I've done in my time on BnB. To say that this thread has become "epic" is an understatement! All the pages and people and the joy and the tears! 

And, I know there's another wave of babies coming too. Every month, we have babies coming now. I mean, it was a long wait for #1, but then it just keeps going! And, what an amazing thing to know that there are "Race" babies born every month now! THAT lends hope... THAT keeps me going!



chevelle383 said:


> MEGG! So happy for you. COULD IT BE??? A fairy tale christmas for you? I certainly hope so! Thanks for the rundown too.
> 
> TTC STILL...so sorry hun. Total crap.
> 
> Congrats to all the bfps Ive missed too.
> 
> A week from tomorrow and we get a 16 week scana nd possible find out for sure the sex? Who cares :) I just want a healty heartbeat still and Im happy as can be.

I hope so, honey! Thank you! 

Wishing you all the luck on the scan, though I don't think you'll need it! I don't have a strong feeling for girl or boy... but I'm leaning slightly towards boy!


----------



## Tigerlilies

Razcox said:


> Megg can you take off my BFP please. Not good news at my scan we have had another MMC, the baby died just after my last scan at 8 weeks.

I'm so very sorry Raz, my heart breaks for you :cry:



grandbleu said:


> Morning ladies!
> 
> *Megg* - I love your embie twins they look gorgeous already...now they are just snuggling down and staying put! Here's some extra dust for them :dust: not that they need any help.
> 
> *Tigerlilies* - I miss you too but I understand the need to stay away right now from these type of forums just wanted to let you know I'm thinking of you.:hugs:
> 
> *Fairybabe* - good luck catching that egg :sex:
> 
> Hi :wave: to everyone else and wishing everyone a lovely weekend.

Thank you Grand! I was just thinking about you too, I'm sorry AF came, I really thought this would be your month! 



Megg33k said:


> Thanks, girls! :rofl: @ one looking like me! :) The other looks just like OH! :haha:
> 
> I'll find out if its worked or not on Dec 22.

Right before Christmas! I hope you keep your Christmas miracles! :hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

Tigerlilies said:


> Razcox said:
> 
> 
> Megg can you take off my BFP please. Not good news at my scan we have had another MMC, the baby died just after my last scan at 8 weeks.
> 
> I'm so very sorry Raz, my heart breaks for you :cry:
> 
> 
> 
> grandbleu said:
> 
> 
> Morning ladies!
> 
> *Megg* - I love your embie twins they look gorgeous already...now they are just snuggling down and staying put! Here's some extra dust for them :dust: not that they need any help.
> 
> *Tigerlilies* - I miss you too but I understand the need to stay away right now from these type of forums just wanted to let you know I'm thinking of you.:hugs:
> 
> *Fairybabe* - good luck catching that egg :sex:
> 
> Hi :wave: to everyone else and wishing everyone a lovely weekend.Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you Grand! I was just thinking about you too, I'm sorry AF came, I really thought this would be your month!
> 
> 
> 
> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> Thanks, girls! :rofl: @ one looking like me! :) The other looks just like OH! :haha:
> 
> I'll find out if its worked or not on Dec 22.Click to expand...
> 
> Right before Christmas! I hope you keep your Christmas miracles! :hugs:Click to expand...

Hey there, my gorgeous girly! :hugs: I'm glad to see you post! I worry about you when you disappear! :kiss:


----------



## Megg33k

I know of 1 definitely BFP and 1 person who is still deciding... I want to add them, but I want permission! :hissy:


----------



## grandbleu

*Morning All!* :wave:

*Vgibs* - Thanks for the encouragement...unfortunately in my case the temps were spot on and the drop was truly a drop and AF came right on time. On the bright side I am SOOOOOOO regular it's ridiculous. I guess that's a good thing. So I'll be happy for that.

*Tasha* - Welcome and sorry for all your losses...completely unfair. :hug:

*Try* - Thanks for your support - I know you got your AF as well. Are you trying really hard this cycle or just seeing how things go?


*Chevelle* - Good Luck on your scan and praying for a healthy baby for you and your wife. 

*Tigerlilies* - Nice to hear from you I didn't want you to disappear either. I'm thinking this will be my cycle...new year new beginning new hope!

*Megg* - Thank you thank you thank you for all your tireless work in this race! I know emotionally it must hit you so hard being involved from the very beginning and seeing all the ups and downs. You've brought so much hope and comfort to us all (including moi!). MERCI (PS. So exciting that there may be some BFPs on the sidelines right now just waiting to be confirmed!)

*PS.* I have a journal after all this time if anyone wants to take a look and see my journey so far. :)


----------



## svetayasofiya

Megg33k said:


> I know of 1 definitely BFP and 1 person who is still deciding... I want to add them, but I want permission! :hissy:

:blush: k..... can you add me please? BFP December 12th :cloud9: I don't want to jinx myself but PMA all the way. This ones mine for keeps. :baby:


----------



## cla

congrats hun xxx


----------



## grandbleu

Congratulations again *Chris*...what a lovely Xmas present...just what this thread needed...bring on the babies ladies! :happydance: Thank you for sharing your news!


----------



## bluesky

Congrats x


----------



## VGibs

svetayasofiya said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> I know of 1 definitely BFP and 1 person who is still deciding... I want to add them, but I want permission! :hissy:
> 
> :blush: k..... can you add me please? BFP December 12th :cloud9: I don't want to jinx myself but PMA all the way. This ones mine for keeps. :baby:Click to expand...

OH WOW! Yay!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! All the BFP's on December 12th I am deeming lucky. AS that is my daughters birthday!


----------



## dawny690

*Congrats Svet xxxxx*


----------



## Megg33k

svetayasofiya said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> I know of 1 definitely BFP and 1 person who is still deciding... I want to add them, but I want permission! :hissy:
> 
> :blush: k..... can you add me please? BFP December 12th :cloud9: I don't want to jinx myself but PMA all the way. This ones mine for keeps. :baby:Click to expand...

I will happily add you! :hugs: Yay!


----------



## impatient1

svetayasofiya said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> I know of 1 definitely BFP and 1 person who is still deciding... I want to add them, but I want permission! :hissy:
> 
> :blush: k..... can you add me please? BFP December 12th :cloud9: I don't want to jinx myself but PMA all the way. This ones mine for keeps. :baby:Click to expand...

Congratulations!


----------



## Tasha16

grandbleu said:


> *Morning All!* :wave:
> 
> *Vgibs* - Thanks for the encouragement...unfortunately in my case the temps were spot on and the drop was truly a drop and AF came right on time. On the bright side I am SOOOOOOO regular it's ridiculous. I guess that's a good thing. So I'll be happy for that.
> 
> *Tasha* - Welcome and sorry for all your losses...completely unfair. :hug:
> 
> *Try* - Thanks for your support - I know you got your AF as well. Are you trying really hard this cycle or just seeing how things go?
> 
> 
> *Chevelle* - Good Luck on your scan and praying for a healthy baby for you and your wife.
> 
> *Tigerlilies* - Nice to hear from you I didn't want you to disappear either. I'm thinking this will be my cycle...new year new beginning new hope!
> 
> *Megg* - Thank you thank you thank you for all your tireless work in this race! I know emotionally it must hit you so hard being involved from the very beginning and seeing all the ups and downs. You've brought so much hope and comfort to us all (including moi!). MERCI (PS. So exciting that there may be some BFPs on the sidelines right now just waiting to be confirmed!)
> 
> *PS.* I have a journal after all this time if anyone wants to take a look and see my journey so far. :)

Thank you very much :hugs: Xx


----------



## Tasha16

Megg33k said:


> I'll get you added, Tasha! I'm so sorry for your losses! :hugs:

Thank You very much Xx :flower:


----------



## tryforbaby2

grandbleu said:


> *Morning All!* :wave:
> 
> *Vgibs* - Thanks for the encouragement...unfortunately in my case the temps were spot on and the drop was truly a drop and AF came right on time. On the bright side I am SOOOOOOO regular it's ridiculous. I guess that's a good thing. So I'll be happy for that.
> 
> *Tasha* - Welcome and sorry for all your losses...completely unfair. :hug:
> 
> *Try* - Thanks for your support - I know you got your AF as well. Are you trying really hard this cycle or just seeing how things go?
> 
> 
> *Chevelle* - Good Luck on your scan and praying for a healthy baby for you and your wife.
> 
> *Tigerlilies* - Nice to hear from you I didn't want you to disappear either. I'm thinking this will be my cycle...new year new beginning new hope!
> 
> *Megg* - Thank you thank you thank you for all your tireless work in this race! I know emotionally it must hit you so hard being involved from the very beginning and seeing all the ups and downs. You've brought so much hope and comfort to us all (including moi!). MERCI (PS. So exciting that there may be some BFPs on the sidelines right now just waiting to be confirmed!)
> 
> *PS.* I have a journal after all this time if anyone wants to take a look and see my journey so far. :)

Sorry love that she came. :hugs:

I want to try very hard but I think I will just dtd around my fertile period and just wait for my next RE appointment. DH wants me to reschedule for january so we can hopefully have insurance cover it instead of us always paying cash for our appointments there.

The usual mix of ttc.

:hugs:

Whats your plans of this cycle???



svetayasofiya said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> I know of 1 definitely BFP and 1 person who is still deciding... I want to add them, but I want permission! :hissy:
> 
> :blush: k..... can you add me please? BFP December 12th :cloud9: I don't want to jinx myself but PMA all the way. This ones mine for keeps. :baby:Click to expand...

:wohoo: Congratulations!!!!


----------



## grandbleu

Morning to all ! :wave:

*Try* - my plans are always to get pregnant....it's another matter whether it actually happens. So just the TTC stuff SMEP and trying to time it right. I would wait till January if I were you to have insurance cover your appointments and just TTC your heart out (fertile period) until then. I'm still paying off my ER bill from my miscarriage - ridiculous amount of money...um 1200 dollars for a bloody ultrasound...hmmmm welcome to the USA...you can sense my bitterness:growlmad:

Anyways wish you all the luck :dust:!


----------



## dawny690

*We didn't manage to  last night but we did  this morning right if you dont want to read any TMI please dont look under the spoiler if you do want to read TMI then read under the spoiler 


Spoiler
Normally when we have  hubby goes on top or from the side and he normally initiates(sp) the  and when we have  this way I tend to have a fairly bad leakage problem  but this morning I decided to initiate(sp) the  and went on top of him and there was hardly any leakage at all   so Im thinking this is the way we should carry on as that way we lose less spermies  and maybe more chance of getting a  and it be sticky maybe I dont know I could just be stabbing in the dark and be totally wrong????

If you do read under the spoiler I would be grateful of your thoughts thanks  LOVE YOU ALL   xxxx*


----------



## tryforbaby2

grandbleu said:


> Morning to all ! :wave:
> 
> *Try* - my plans are always to get pregnant....it's another matter whether it actually happens. So just the TTC stuff SMEP and trying to time it right. I would wait till January if I were you to have insurance cover your appointments and just TTC your heart out (fertile period) until then. I'm still paying off my ER bill from my miscarriage - ridiculous amount of money...um 1200 dollars for a bloody ultrasound...hmmmm welcome to the USA...you can sense my bitterness:growlmad:
> 
> Anyways wish you all the luck :dust:!

I know right?....My miscarriage bill I am still paying on is a little less than $1500. Sucks paying that much for somethingwe dont have :( 
We have health insurance but I have high copays for such things. Wouldve been cheaper to have the baby than to mc.....
I agree,I think I need to reschedule my appointment for the RE. I dont know if I can get insurance that includes it but until I start searching I will never know!

Love the positive to get pregnant attitude!!! 

Luck and dust to you!!! :dust:



dawny690 said:


> *We didn't manage to  last night but we did  this morning right if you dont want to read any TMI please dont look under the spoiler if you do want to read TMI then read under the spoiler
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> Normally when we have  hubby goes on top or from the side and he normally initiates(sp) the  and when we have  this way I tend to have a fairly bad leakage problem  but this morning I decided to initiate(sp) the  and went on top of him and there was hardly any leakage at all   so Im thinking this is the way we should carry on as that way we lose less spermies  and maybe more chance of getting a  and it be sticky maybe I dont know I could just be stabbing in the dark and be totally wrong????
> 
> If you do read under the spoiler I would be grateful of your thoughts thanks  LOVE YOU ALL   xxxx*

I'd say go for it! :sex:
We rotate positions.....people get pregnant doing it upside down.....:lol:


----------



## dawny690

* Look at this opk  ALMOST there? This opk is new to me a good friend sent me them xxxx

https://i252.photobucket.com/albums/hh34/dawny690/test/OPK%2014th%20Dec/DSCI0230.jpg

https://i252.photobucket.com/albums/hh34/dawny690/test/OPK%2014th%20Dec/DSCI0231.jpg

Looks better IRL  xxxx*


----------



## tryforbaby2

Good Luck Dawny!!!!! :dust:


----------



## bluesky

Agree that any position is good, the more you enjoy it the better. Get :sex: Dawny!!!


----------



## dawny690

*Would you record it as + on ff or - ??*


----------



## bluesky

I used these tests for the first time this month and mine did look as dark as the control Line, I would test again maybe later this eve or tomo am to see if they get darker.


----------



## dawny690

*Here are the comparrison pics top one is the test from earlier and the bottom one is from about 10 minutes ago

https://i252.photobucket.com/albums/hh34/dawny690/test/OPK%2014th%20Dec/DSCI0240.jpg

https://i252.photobucket.com/albums/hh34/dawny690/test/OPK%2014th%20Dec/DSCI0238.jpg

https://i252.photobucket.com/albums/hh34/dawny690/test/OPK%2014th%20Dec/DSCI0237.jpg

https://i252.photobucket.com/albums/hh34/dawny690/test/OPK%2014th%20Dec/DSCI0234.jpg

I think looking at the difference the surge was earlier xxxx*


----------



## bluesky

Yes Dawny I agree :dust:


----------



## dawny690

*Have recorded it as + on ff will do another tomorrow to see if its + or - xxxx*


----------



## tryforbaby2

Wow! Compared to the first and second one, the first one looks positive since the second is so much lighter. However, if your urine is diluted or not concentrated enough it could look like a false negative. I'd record it as + for now and try again in the morning and afternoon tomorrow. How is your cm and cp??? (if its TOO Tmi, no need to answer! hehe!)


----------



## honeybee28

helloooooo it's going to be a few weeks before we're back trying again, but im on it as soon as i can! Please can you add me to your list meggles?Xxxxx


----------



## svetayasofiya

So sorry for your loss Honeybee :hugs:


----------



## dawny690

tryforbaby2 said:


> Wow! Compared to the first and second one, the first one looks positive since the second is so much lighter. However, if your urine is diluted or not concentrated enough it could look like a false negative. I'd record it as + for now and try again in the morning and afternoon tomorrow. How is your cm and cp??? (if its TOO Tmi, no need to answer! hehe!)

*Thanks second one was with wee I held it for a few hours and didnt drink anything so was stronger  cm lots more of it  and I mean lots we just ed again and I was well oiled  and cp is high as  didnt hurt  xxxx*


----------



## dawny690

*Sorry for your loss Honeybee xxxx*


----------



## Megg33k

honeybee28 said:


> helloooooo it's going to be a few weeks before we're back trying again, but im on it as soon as i can! Please can you add me to your list meggles?Xxxxx

Of course you can, sweetheart! :hugs: Loads of love to you!


----------



## honeybee28

thank you meggsy!!

I'm even more super determined than ever that every one of us should have at least one healthy baby. we WILL.xxxx


----------



## VGibs

honeybee28 said:


> thank you meggsy!!
> 
> I'm even more super determined than ever that every one of us should have at least one healthy baby. we WILL.xxxx

Darn right we will!


----------



## bbhopes

I hope you are right.


----------



## Megg33k

Definitely, Emily! We'll all get there! I hope you find the support you need here! This is one of the BEST groups of women that BnB has to offer! Lean on us as much as you need!


----------



## Tigerlilies

svetayasofiya said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> I know of 1 definitely BFP and 1 person who is still deciding... I want to add them, but I want permission! :hissy:
> 
> :blush: k..... can you add me please? BFP December 12th :cloud9: I don't want to jinx myself but PMA all the way. This ones mine for keeps. :baby:Click to expand...

Just got back on so I'm a bit late but CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!!!!! :wohoo: :happydance: :yipee:


----------



## Chase

Sorry forgot to add that I got my bfp on 26 th September this year. It would be great if you could add me.


----------



## dawny690

*Congrats Chase 

AFM - OPK's are negative now so im now going into the 2ww  xxxx*


----------



## honeybee28

VGibs said:


> honeybee28 said:
> 
> 
> thank you meggsy!!
> 
> I'm even more super determined than ever that every one of us should have at least one healthy baby. we WILL.xxxx
> 
> Darn right we will!Click to expand...

Yeah!!

Pregnant TWO weeks after miscarriage!? Wow. I would be over the moon if that happened to me. Best not get my hopes up though!! xxxx


----------



## honeybee28

Megg33k said:


> Definitely, Emily! We'll all get there! I hope you find the support you need here! This is one of the BEST groups of women that BnB has to offer! Lean on us as much as you need!

Thank you. It's great that everyone understands what I'm going through. Gonna get a comfy chair and a cuppa and hang out here. Thanks for having me everyone.xxxx


----------



## Embo78

So sorry for your loss honeybee. I know exactly how you feel, I had the same thing happen to me. Even had a scan at 6+5 and saw a heartbeat and still lost my LO. I was stalking your journal last night :blush:

I got pregnant after trying for the first cycle, although it was 3 months after erpc. So I'll be sending lots of dust your way :hugs:


----------



## Embo78

Oh and I'm called Emily too :)


----------



## honeybee28

yey another Emily!! I love our name :)

i almost wish i hadnt seen the hb you know? We were so elated after that scan. It kinda makes it worse. I cant even imagine how bad it is mc further down the line, after it's 'baby shaped' etc.

that's great that you got it on the 1st cycle of trying! I would love that. Do you mind me asking how long it took you to get preggo with the beany that you lost? It took 11 cycles for us to get our angel bean, really hope it doesnt take that long to get the next bean.xxxx


----------



## Embo78

It took us 11 months too !! 11 loooong months !! We were absolutely devastated to learn I'd had a mmc at almost 12 weeks because seeing the heartbeat was so fantastic. I was spotting quite a bit tho and I have to admit I just "knew" something was wrong :(


----------



## svetayasofiya

Wow, you guys have such similar stories :hugs: Honeybee... I hope you follow in the other Emily's footsteps and get your BFP first cycle!


----------



## honeybee28

Embo78 said:


> It took us 11 months too !! 11 loooong months !! We were absolutely devastated to learn I'd had a mmc at almost 12 weeks because seeing the heartbeat was so fantastic. I was spotting quite a bit tho and I have to admit I just "knew" something was wrong :(

oh yes!! 11 months too, i know it's wrong but this has cheered me up no end, thank you for giving me hope. sometimes i find people saying they get knocked up the first cycle after mc, but it only took them a few months to get preggo in the first place, which was making me think i wouldnt be like that. but you have given me hope!! 
when you were trying for that first cycle AL what was your attitude like? coz the one we caught, i felt all 'its never going to happen and i dont care anymore' and i think that helped. im worried im going to be all desperate the first cycle back which im worried will stop it happening (as you can see, i over think stuff!)
i know what you mean, i could never quite believe i was pregnant, i never really felt it.
how do you feel now?xxxx


----------



## Embo78

Well my situation is really strange and I don't wanna scare you but I'll share my story.

I had an ERPC at the beginning of September. I bled/spotted for nine weeks, this took me to the beginning of November. Stopped bleeding on November 6th. I was so relieved but didn't think for ONE MINUTE I'd catch quickly, because of the 11 months the first time hehe! I know I ovulated exactly 2 weeks later because of EWCM and mild cramping. The hillarious thing was we were on holiday, on a Mediterranean cruise with my children and m i l so bding was last thing on our minds. We just ahem, "enjoyed" each other when we were alone in the cabin. It was only 3 times in total. 2 days before ov, the day of ov and day after. 10 days later got a :bfp: I just could NOT believe it !! Still can't !!


----------



## tryforbaby2

Congrats Chase! :flower:

Hiya Megg! :hi: not too much longer until the 22nd!!! :dance:

Honeybee, sucks to see you here :( 
Wow you and embo have such similar stories! Would be lovely to catch on quickly!!! :cloud9:


----------



## Embo78

Just to clarify, 9 weeks bleeding is NOT normal !! I had some retained "tissue" (hate that) so that's why it was so prolonged :(


----------



## honeybee28

embo my mc is still not complete, i have to take a pill on friday to try to move it a long a bit. if that doesnt work then will have a d and c but the hospital cant do it til after christmas anway.
ahhh wow congrats again!! what a fab surprise. see I think the 'not thinking about it and just having fun' attitude works a treat. i really hope i can get that back.

Julia :hugs: sucks to see you here too honey. Really hope we get there soon.xxxxx


----------



## svetayasofiya

Emily- what's an ERPC?


----------



## honeybee28

ERPC is the same as a D & C I believe. Procedure that sucks out the 'stuff'.xx


----------



## tryforbaby2

_Positive Thoughts! Positive Thoughts! Positive Thoughts!_

:dust:

Dawny, hooray for being in the tww!!!!


----------



## Embo78

ERPC = Evacuation of Retained Products of Conception. I cried and cried when I read that. I think it's the worst way of describing it :(

Emily, you're right, it's sucked out rather than scraped. Sorry tmi :(


----------



## svetayasofiya

:sad1: oh how awful..........

Congrats Dawny on the tww!!! Now don't obsess! LOL *Easier said than done.


----------



## Embo78

honeybee28 said:


> embo my mc is still not complete, i have to take a pill on friday to try to move it a long a bit. if that doesnt work then will have a d and c but the hospital cant do it til after christmas anway.
> ahhh wow congrats again!! what a fab surprise. see I think the 'not thinking about it and just having fun' attitude works a treat. i really hope i can get that back.
> 
> Julia :hugs: sucks to see you here too honey. Really hope we get there soon.xxxxx

We were going to go the tablet route but I was just so exhausted and stressed out from worrying and stressing for the nine weeks I was aware I was pregnant I just wanted it over already.

My advice is to not stress out about ttc. Just enjoy each other. Try to go away for the weekend ;) :rofl: and take your mother in law and some kids hahaha !!


----------



## VGibs

People can get preggo very quickly after a MC...Im walking proof!


----------



## svetayasofiya

Oh Virginia I love your baby's name! I am a little biased... my full name is Christina :blush:


----------



## VGibs

svetayasofiya said:



> Oh Virginia I love your baby's name! I am a little biased... my full name is Christina :blush:

Thank you! When I was 2 years old my baby sister died of SIDS. Her name was Christina. So we are naming our baby for her.


----------



## tryforbaby2

Oh goodness vgibs :cry: I am so sorry. What a beautiful way to memorialize your sister! Not too much longer to meet Christina eh?......Getting excited?! I am actually wondering as well about how you got pregnant 2 weeks after your miscarriage. Have you started ttc right away? How far along were you?.......I think I may have asked this in the summer but I forgot. Sorry! lol


----------



## Megg33k

Chase said:


> Sorry forgot to add that I got my bfp on 26 th September this year. It would be great if you could add me.

I will certainly add it... Give me a bit, as my husband is walking in from work any moment now though! But, CONGRATS! :yipee: 



Embo78 said:


> *ERPC = Evacuation of Retained Products of Conception*. I cried and cried when I read that. I think it's the worst way of describing it :(
> 
> Emily, you're right, it's sucked out rather than scraped. Sorry tmi :(

Well, that about the worst acronym I've ever seen! :cry:



VGibs said:


> svetayasofiya said:
> 
> 
> Oh Virginia I love your baby's name! I am a little biased... my full name is Christina :blush:
> 
> Thank you! When I was 2 years old my baby sister died of SIDS. Her name was Christina. So we are naming our baby for her.Click to expand...

That's SO sweet! :cry: Lovely idea! :hugs:


----------



## VGibs

tryforbaby2 said:



> Oh goodness vgibs :cry: I am so sorry. What a beautiful way to memorialize your sister! Not too much longer to meet Christina eh?......Getting excited?! I am actually wondering as well about how you got pregnant 2 weeks after your miscarriage. Have you started ttc right away? How far along were you?.......I think I may have asked this in the summer but I forgot. Sorry! lol

Well we lost our baby on April 23rd. I was almost 8 weeks. And I was told to wait for one cycle and to go at it again. I had a feeling I was ov'ing because...well normally the only symptom of OV I ever get is *ahem* a desperate urge to :sex:. It was mothers day and we were waiting at my parents house to go and have brunch and my parents took my daughter and left ahead of us. We had a few minutes alone and I had to pretty much rape my OH because he didnt want to BD at all that whole month. Being that we were pretending to be crazy horny teenagers we had no way of being "careful" while at my parents house. So I let him...ya know :spermy:...in there :blush: A few weeks later I was on the phone with my SIL and felt a weird nauseous feeling. I chalked it up to having some allergy issues. I was on the phone with her because I got my OPK's in the mail. And I decided to dip an opk just to see what would happen and how far from OV I was. It was pretty dark which I found weird because I was sure I had OV'ed when I raped OH. But then I chalked up the randiness to hormones left over from the MC. When I still had not got AF a few days later I dipped another OPK and it was darker. So I figured I would dip an HPT and sure enough there was a line. I thought it was retained HCG from the MC and that was why I had not got my AF. So I called my doctor to get my bloods done. The bloods I had taken in the middle of the month were at 5. These betas came back at 27 and three days later they were 150 something. I cant remember excactly. So we knew then that it was a new pregnancy and here we are almost 6 weeks away!


----------



## tryforbaby2

Wow!!!! Vgibs!!! Thats was an awesome story!!! Hmmm?I wonder if raping my hubby would work for me!? :rofl: Wow,that is truly an awesome scenario. I truly have that feeling in my heart that just doing it and relaxing must work....it must!

Congrats again! How exciting!!! 

Thanks for sharing!

Awww you have a daughter? How old is she?


----------



## VGibs

Aurora turned 8 on Sunday. And we told her that we are going to visit family in Glascow sometime next year around Christmas so now she keeps saying "Me and my baby sister in SCOTLAND!" haha


----------



## grandbleu

Lovely story *Vgibs* - and I love the name for your baby daughter...I love that your sister's memory will live on and be honored - I'm sure your mother is happy about that I know I would be.


----------



## dawny690

*Oh V I love the way you have chosen to remember your sister and as always I love your story  xxxx*


----------



## VGibs

grandbleu said:


> Lovely story *Vgibs* - and I love the name for your baby daughter...I love that your sister's memory will live on and be honored - I'm sure your mother is happy about that I know I would be.

Thank you. I have a knack with names. The first part of her name Marie, is also for my mother whose name is Mary Anne. But we frenched it up because my OH is Quebecquois. And his grandmother is named Eve. My daughter's name is Aurora Susannah. Because my ex's mom's name was Susan and my Oma and my Aunt are both named Susannah.


----------



## tryforbaby2

VGibs said:


> Aurora turned 8 on Sunday. And we told her that we are going to visit family in Glascow sometime next year around Christmas so now she keeps saying "Me and my baby sister in SCOTLAND!" haha

Awww :) So stinkin' cute!!!

Love how you picked the names for Aurora and Marie-Eve.....BEAUTIFUL!!!!!!

Gotte run ladies......volunteering at dd's school in a few minutes......

Enjoy your day everyone!


----------



## Embo78

Hey girls.

Bit of advise needed from any of you who had v early scan or know someone who has.

Went to hospital today with very bad pains, suspected ectopic. Had a scan and nurse said it doesn't look ectopic but can't completely rule it out. My issue is there was only a sac present. No yolk or fetal pole. Is this normal or should I be worrying. Well I'm worrying anyway but you know what I mean lol !!

They've also taken my bloods and this will be repeated on Saturday.


----------



## VGibs

Embo78 said:


> Hey girls.
> 
> Bit of advise needed from any of you who had v early scan or know someone who has.
> 
> Went to hospital today with very bad pains, suspected ectopic. Had a scan and nurse said it doesn't look ectopic but can't completely rule it out. My issue is there was only a sac present. No yolk or fetal pole. Is this normal or should I be worrying. Well I'm worrying anyway but you know what I mean lol !!
> 
> They've also taken my bloods and this will be repeated on Saturday.

They will repeat the scan again on saturday?


----------



## Embo78

No repeat bloods.


----------



## Megg33k

Embo78 said:


> Hey girls.
> 
> Bit of advise needed from any of you who had v early scan or know someone who has.
> 
> Went to hospital today with very bad pains, suspected ectopic. Had a scan and nurse said it doesn't look ectopic but can't completely rule it out. My issue is there was only a sac present. No yolk or fetal pole. Is this normal or should I be worrying. Well I'm worrying anyway but you know what I mean lol !!
> 
> They've also taken my bloods and this will be repeated on Saturday.

That can be very normal for 5.5 weeks. Its really a case by case basis. And, not seeing a yolk or fetal pole today doesn't mean that they couldn't see it tomorrow or Saturday. It happens very quickly. So, I wouldn't worry just yet!


----------



## svetayasofiya

Yeah I am no doctor but agree with Megg, I think it's generally too early to see anything. :hugs: fx'd for you!!


----------



## Embo78

Thanks Megg. I suppose the hcg results will speak volumes too. I get the results Saturday night. Only two days to wait !


----------



## Megg33k

FX'd for you, Em!


----------



## reversal

fingers crossed for you embo :hugs:


----------



## tryforbaby2

I agree with Megg, its really different person to person and I also think 5.5 weeks is alittle early to see something more.

When I was 9 weeks with my last (MC) I seen a kicking punching baby no yolk sac, nothing.....just baby with distinct arms and legs. My sister who was/is a week ahead of me in her pregnancy had a blob, didnt really move in her scan and a yolk still......very different.

Fingers Crossed and Good Luck!!!!


----------



## kdd0311

Hi girls! I'm completely new to this site... I had a m/c on September 30! I was 9w 2days along! :( But hoping with your support to get a BFP


----------



## Megg33k

Hey, kdd! :hugs: Sorry about your loss, honey! Support is our middle name! :kiss:


----------



## Megg33k

Also, I still haven't updated the first page. I'm so sorry! I'm just tired and busy at the moment. Its not a lack of love or want... I just can't seem to wrap my head around it at the moment. I guess 11 months of this will do that. But, it will happen. I haven't forgotten!


----------



## grandbleu

Morning all :wave:

*Embo* - :hugs: I agree with the others 5 weeks might be too early to see anything...When I get pregnant again (pretty please) I don't think I'll get one until 7 weeks just for that reason. I hope your HCG comes back good!


----------



## ttcstill

Just wanted to let you all know I have not abandoned you I am just sooo busy.... This week was my finals in school and my daughter arrives from Vegas this AM. I am not testing til after the first as I find I drive myself crazy with the whole testing thing anymore..... Hope everyone is well.......:dust: to all


----------



## Megg33k

Good luck, ttcstill! :)


----------



## Embo78

Megg. How are you? Only five days til you find out!! Have you got any symptoms to report? X


----------



## Embo78

NO even better, only 3 days lol xx


----------



## Megg33k

Embo78 said:


> Megg. How are you? Only five days til you find out!! Have you got any symptoms to report? X

I have all my symptoms on the first post of my journal.. I'll copy them into here under a spoiler though.


Spoiler
Dec 14 - 4dp3dt - 3+0 - 7dpo
VERY emotional/weepy
falling asleep sitting up
boobs seem extra more sore than normal
twinges/cramps
vivid dreams
feeling like its over
feeling "off" (sort of warm when I shouldn't be with an uneasy tummy)

Dec 15 - 5dp3dt - 3+1 - 8dpo
still very emotional/weepy
boobs still seem sorer than before
sleeplessness (I really can't sleep more than 5.5 hours at night)
fatigue (but have to nap in the day for long periods of time)
bloody snot
funny taste in mouth
twinges/cramps
temp elevated (will explain)
"bottomless pit"
gassy

Dec 16 - 6dp3dt - 3+2 - 9dpo
acid reflux (5am-ish)
somewhat emotional/weepy (less though)
boobs sore (less though)
only slight fatigue (napped but only briefly)
congested
bloody snot
twinges
temp elevated
lower back pain (off and on)
shooting pains in the girly bits (off and on)
"bottomless pit"
increased frequency of bowel movements
increased CM (some sort of creamy, some sort of stretchy)
sweating in winter
tender lower abdomen (off and on)
itchiness?
PIMPLE!!! :growlmad:
gagged at smell of (presumably dirty) mop water (knew it smelled bad, but didn't expect to gag)

*The elevated temp bit is through the day... not BBT so much. My chart isn't all that pretty, but I'm running in the low to mid 99's F (37's C) when I hardly ever even see a "normal" 98.6 during the day/evening. Even coming in from very cold weather (20 F/-6 C), I was running at 99.2-something!



Embo78 said:


> NO even better, only 3 days lol xx

You were right the first time. They won't tell me the results on the 20th. :(


----------



## Embo78

Those symptoms sound soo promising chick. 

What's your gut telling you? I should come hang out in ur journal xx


----------



## Megg33k

You're welcome to hang out in my journal. :) 

My gut says I never get good news and this time will be no different. :cry:


----------



## Embo78

Hmmm. Well I can totally understand that chick. It's natural to feel that way. But I have to say your symptoms are awesome :)


----------



## Megg33k

Embo78 said:


> Hmmm. Well I can totally understand that chick. It's natural to feel that way. But I have to say your symptoms are awesome :)

I can't help but feel that they're all in my head though! :( I mean, I AM that breed of crazy!


----------



## Embo78

I thought that when I was having symptoms at 5 dpo!!! Was sooo shocked when I got bfp!!


----------



## Beanwood

Aw Meg your symptons do sound very promising. Hope they are all very, very, very real for you. XX


----------



## tryforbaby2

Megg, your symptoms seem awesome! I am rooting for you BIG time!!!!


----------



## Megg33k

Thanks girls!!! :)


----------



## honeybee28

fx for you megg, so exciting!! not long to wait now!! I know the 2nd hcg is most important, but the 1st one must mean something too right?

embo hope you're ok honey. let us know how you get on with your second hcg. i agree with the others, how everyone is different. 

afm, took the pill yesterday and passed some chunky clots a few hours later. hopefully im getting there.

lots of love xxxxx


----------



## Megg33k

honeybee28 said:


> fx for you megg, so exciting!! not long to wait now!! I know the 2nd hcg is most important, but the 1st one must mean something too right?
> 
> embo hope you're ok honey. let us know how you get on with your second hcg. i agree with the others, how everyone is different.
> 
> afm, took the pill yesterday and passed some chunky clots a few hours later. hopefully im getting there.
> 
> lots of love xxxxx

No, sweetie. They won't tell me the results of the first one... at all. So, it means nothing to me.


----------



## grandbleu

Megg33k said:


> No, sweetie. They won't tell me the results of the first one... at all. So, it means nothing to me.

*Megg* - just curious but how come they don't tell you the 1st one but they will tell you the 2nd one???


----------



## Megg33k

grandbleu said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> No, sweetie. They won't tell me the results of the first one... at all. So, it means nothing to me.
> 
> *Megg* - just curious but how come they don't tell you the 1st one but they will tell you the 2nd one???Click to expand...

I would happily tell you if I knew. They said they won't though. I don't know if maybe they need to see its rising to verify that a positive result isn't residual HCG from the trigger shot or what. I could see that being a disaster if someone was particularly slow to expel the trigger shot and they told them it was positive only to find it falling 2 days later and then have the person thinking they were having a loss when they weren't or something. They've never explained why, and I honestly haven't asked. I could probably go about finding out the result at the hospital... but I can't help but wonder if they really are protecting me from something and I shouldn't just leave well enough alone, iykwim? The hospital would give me a copy of my results. But, I just don't know if I should push it. I'd hate to fall into some heartbreaking thing that they were trying to avoid for me... Ya know?


----------



## grandbleu

Makes sense...they want to protect you guys from false positives...that would be so emotionally devastating and it wouldn't look professional on their part. I see where they are coming from but it's so hard not to know right away.


----------



## honeybee28

i seeeee, ya that makes sense. So we wait till 22nd Dec to find out? oooo still, that's not far away. Will you do a cheeky hpt, or stay clear of them?Xxx


----------



## Megg33k

It very hard not to know until 2 days after my 1st beta. But, I do want protected as much as possible. If I do a test, it will be the morning of the 22nd. I sort of want to be prepared for the possibility of bad news... but I'm actually thinking I won't even do that. I'm supposed to wait until they tell me... and I think I probably should. I actually can't imagine anything but devastating news anyway. I just don't think its worked.


----------



## Embo78

honeybee28 said:


> fx for you megg, so exciting!! not long to wait now!! I know the 2nd hcg is most important, but the 1st one must mean something too right?
> 
> embo hope you're ok honey. let us know how you get on with your second hcg. i agree with the others, how everyone is different.
> 
> afm, took the pill yesterday and passed some chunky clots a few hours later. hopefully im getting there.
> 
> lots of love xxxxx

Thanks Em. I'm having an awful day today though cos I just feel like I'm going to find out that something is wrong. I really really really hope I'm wrong !!

Hope your tablets are doing their job and this'll all be over for you really soon so you can get back TTC :hug:


----------



## Embo78

Megg33k said:


> It very hard not to know until 2 days after my 1st beta. But, I do want protected as much as possible. If I do a test, it will be the morning of the 22nd. I sort of want to be prepared for the possibility of bad news... but I'm actually thinking I won't even do that. I'm supposed to wait until they tell me... and I think I probably should. I actually can't imagine anything but devastating news anyway. I just don't think its worked.

Megg, I'm not going to tell you to keep positive, I'd be a hypocrite if I did. But I will send you big mahooosive :hug:


----------



## padbrat

Hi girls... Meggy Moo... you PUPO? YAY! and not long to wait until the 22nd!!

Any heard from Amos? How is that crazy kid!!!

I had not deserted you, just find it hard to be on here sometimes... 

A quick update...

Have been to see an Obs who was amazing! She has put me on high levels of folic acid and given me progesterone to take as soon as I get pregnant, along with baby aspirin. Also she has said that as soon as I get pregnant I am to go on to heperin injections. She thinks it is a problem with the placenta developing for me. She also says if i don't get pregnant by May she is going to try and get IVF for us.... and i have been refered to a geneticist in London as they may fund it for us....
So.... now I just have to get up the duff....weeks and weeks of highs again and the witch today...

Ahh well.... onwards and upwards as they say!


----------



## Megg33k

Embo78 said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> It very hard not to know until 2 days after my 1st beta. But, I do want protected as much as possible. If I do a test, it will be the morning of the 22nd. I sort of want to be prepared for the possibility of bad news... but I'm actually thinking I won't even do that. I'm supposed to wait until they tell me... and I think I probably should. I actually can't imagine anything but devastating news anyway. I just don't think its worked.
> 
> Megg, I'm not going to tell you to keep positive, I'd be a hypocrite if I did. But I will send you big mahooosive :hug:Click to expand...

Thank you! The thing that pisses me off is that there's NO REASON for me to feel negative. I don't know if its intuition or just pessimism. I know I'm prone to the latter... not sure about the former. Its not a lack of "symptoms"... but I think I'm making them all up! Its SO hard to wait and wait and wait! :hissy:


----------



## Megg33k

padbrat said:


> Hi girls... Meggy Moo... you PUPO? YAY! and not long to wait until the 22nd!!
> 
> Any heard from Amos? How is that crazy kid!!!
> 
> I had not deserted you, just find it hard to be on here sometimes...
> 
> A quick update...
> 
> Have been to see an Obs who was amazing! She has put me on high levels of folic acid and given me progesterone to take as soon as I get pregnant, along with baby aspirin. Also she has said that as soon as I get pregnant I am to go on to heperin injections. She thinks it is a problem with the placenta developing for me. She also says if i don't get pregnant by May she is going to try and get IVF for us.... and i have been refered to a geneticist in London as they may fund it for us....
> So.... now I just have to get up the duff....weeks and weeks of highs again and the witch today...
> 
> Ahh well.... onwards and upwards as they say!

OMG! There you are!!! :hugs:

I've heard from Amos. We talk sometimes. She's healing, and the time away helps. She says she misses us, but its too hard to be here. She's on hiatus until May for TTC... and I think she might be back at that time. She hasn't said, but I suspect she'll pop on more often when she's trying again. Maybe not though. She said its very difficult when she does log in... So, I've told her to just go ahead and stay away... even if we miss her. Her being "okay" is more important than anything else. She's sort of left FB behind too. Just de-pregnancy'ing and de-baby'ing her life... The less she sees/hears about others, the easier it is for her to deal with her losses. But, she is doing well, I promise!

Yes, PUPO. I'll know on the 22nd. Finally starting to go a bit wacko! I was doing well until now.

Sounds great for you! I hope you don't need IVF, but I'll happily talk you through it if you do! Go get up the duff, girly!


----------



## padbrat

awww Megg thank you for the update on Amos.... I miss her, but so understand about needing time to heal away from her... so long as she is OK, please give her my love when you hear from her...

I am so hoping that the 22nd gives you the news you deserve hun... and will log on especially to see! LOL

If we have IVF will def come to you for info... you are my fountain of wisdom! xx


----------



## Megg33k

I'll tell her, pad! :hugs: Thank you! I appreciate that! I hope it does too.. but I can't imagine ever receiving good news. It seems to skip me every time.

Good luck with the journey ahead of you! I hope its short and sweet!


----------



## reversal

Megg and embo I hope you's both get great news just in time for xmas x


----------



## BFPSeeker

I am having my second miscarriage just now. Thanks for giving me hope xxx


----------



## Embo78

Thanks reversal.

I got a 3+ on my digi yesterday so I know my hcg is increasing, I just hope it's doubling!!


----------



## Megg33k

BFPSeeker said:


> I am having my second miscarriage just now. Thanks for giving me hope xxx

Aww! :hugs: I'm so sorry, honey!


----------



## bluesky

:hugs: sorry for your loss bfpseeker


----------



## VGibs

Embo78 said:


> Thanks reversal.
> 
> I got a 3+ on my digi yesterday so I know my hcg is increasing, I just hope it's doubling!!

I was gonna ask if you had taken another digi!


----------



## Embo78

Just got back from hospital. My first hcg was 2579. Do any of you know whether I should've seen more at my ultrasound with numbers like that?? I thought that once the hcg got over 2000, a yolk sac at least, should be seen. I've tried to google it but I'm not getting anywhere with that. The only info I found was that over 2000, "something" should be seen, but it didn't clarify what!!


----------



## BizyBee

Hi Embo, That's a fab number! I think you sometimes see a small dot at that point, but not always.


----------



## ttcstill

Just to let you all know I am feeling really good about this cycle...I had a dip in temps that looks exactly like the one I had in May..... FX'd this is a good sign.... I am still not testing until There is no sign of AF.


I hope everyone is hanging in there and that we all get a great big Xmas BFP..... although I refuse to test until the 1st.... that will put me at least 3 days late


----------



## reversal

fx for you ttcstill that would be a great start to the new year :hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

Em - Over 2000 just means that there will be something to look at... no guarantee what! Seeing anything is better than seeing nothing. Take solace in that. You're VERY early! Even 2-3 days makes a HUGE difference this early on!

ttcstill - Good luck, honey! :dust:


----------



## Embo78

thank you Megg. I'm so edgy and nervous waiting for the call. I wish they'd just hurry up and tell me already !! lol!! Patience is NOT one of my strong points lol !!


----------



## Megg33k

I'm sure things are great, Em! :hugs:


----------



## Embo78

I'm going outta my mind here. Just rang the hospital and my results aren't even back yet. It's been 6 hours. The nurse said if they're not back in half an hour she's gonna ring the lab. But then I have to wait for the doc to have a look at them before she can phone me back. God give me strength !!


----------



## Megg33k

Awww!!! Hold tight, Em! You'll get them!!! :kiss:


----------



## dawny690

*Embo hope they are good results xxxx*


----------



## VGibs

I had a little freak out when I got my betas back at 2001...they had not doubled in the next three days and I was terrified. But when they took blood on the 4th day after they had more then doubled in ONE DAY! So always keep that in mind that everyone is different and one bit of bad news isnt always the end!


----------



## Embo78

Thanks VGibs. I will definitely keep that in mind. I'm still feeling positive but I have a really cruel, pessimistic streak running through me. A little voice that's saying, ofcourse you're gonna get bad news. You are YOU after all !!


----------



## VGibs

haha I am sure we all have that mean little voice. It haunts every one of us who has ever had a loss


----------



## Embo78

Yes it's definitely because of the loss. I was feeling so sorry for myself today and said to my OH Gav. Why does this always happen to ME!! And he said ... all what?? Nothing's happened yet.
At the time I could've hit him, but now, he makes complete sense!!


----------



## Embo78

So it looks like I'm not going to get the results til tomorrow now.

I'm very upset to have been mislead. When I asked at 7:15 whether I'll definitely get the results tonight, the nurse on duty assured me that I would. Called back at 8:45 and the new nurse, who is quite frankly RUDE, said she didn't know whether I would. 
Just exploded at my oh, poor man, let out all my frustrations in a big massive sobbing fit, and I feel strangely better!! must've needed a good cry!!

So I'm going to go to bed now and phone in the morning. I'll update tomorrow xx


----------



## Megg33k

I hate it when the men make sense! :(


----------



## Embo78

Yea!!! Me too megg !!!!!

Anyway. Just on my way to bed and nurse called!! Gone from 2559 to 4554!!!!!! She said they're very happy with that cos they only look for 60% rise. I'm so happy. Thankyou for all your prayers guys. I really appreciate all your support. Got to go for another scan on 29th December for another scan to see whether there's yolk sac and feral pole present.

Typical !! I've been staring at my phone for 7 hours, willing it to ring and the minute I let it go and go to bed they ring!!


----------



## Embo78

Hmmm that would be fetal pole :rofl:


----------



## VGibs

Megg33k said:


> I hate it when the men make sense! :(

here here lol


----------



## dawny690

*Great news embo xxxx*


----------



## reversal

great news embo I'm so happy for you and your oh :happydance:


----------



## Megg33k

So typical, Em! That's amazing though! So happy for you!


----------



## honeybee28

Morning!!
fab news Em, I'm really happy for you babe. eeeee roll on 29th Dec!!
Now send me some of your 'mine name is Emily, i got knocked up on cycle 11, sadly lost it, but got knocked up on my first cycle back in the game' vibes. I want!!

hope everyone is having a fab weekend. less than a week til Christmas!! 
xxxx


----------



## Megg33k

honeybee28 said:


> Morning!!
> fab news Em, I'm really happy for you babe. eeeee roll on 29th Dec!!
> Now send me some of your 'mine name is Emily, i got knocked up on cycle 11, sadly lost it, but got knocked up on my first cycle back in the game' vibes. I want!!
> 
> hope everyone is having a fab weekend. less than a week til Christmas!!
> xxxx

Your posts always make me smile! I hope that's the case for you, my dear! :hugs:


----------



## Fairybabe

Hi ladies
I'm back from a week away with DH. Had a lovely time. Ovulated at start of our break so am testing on THurs! FF says today is 5dpo, but i think it's 6, just cos i had such strong ov pains from sun eve through to 11pm on the monday and they just vanished. Temp rise on weds and a good one, so it's like the progesterone had enough time to rise. So Thurs 23rd will be day 9/10. 

Raz, I was just soooo gutted to read about your loss. That's just sooo unfair. Sending you all my thoughts and prayers adn hugs. Hope you are holding up ok.

Embo, what a week, but glad you got a good outcome!

Megg, don't blame you for going nuts!! Here's hoping we can be bump buddies! 

Welcome to the new ladies. Sorry you have to be here, but you;ll get great support and friendship here. 

And congrats to the new BFPs!


Fairy xx


----------



## tryforbaby2

Embo :wohoo: that is awesome news!!!!


----------



## Megg33k

Hoping so, FB! :)


----------



## grandbleu

Morning all :hi:

Great news *Embo* - what a rollercoaster ride.

*Meg* - today is 1st beta, non? Good luck and keep the PMA!:happydance:


----------



## Megg33k

grandbleu said:


> Morning all :hi:
> 
> Great news *Embo* - what a rollercoaster ride.
> 
> *Meg* - today is 1st beta, non? Good luck and keep the PMA!:happydance:

Yes, ma'am... but no results until Wed! Thank you!


----------



## grandbleu

I know...too bad but I just know this is going to work for you!!! I just feel it...bring on the high betas and keep them up for Wednesday.:happydance:


----------



## Megg33k

grandbleu said:


> I know...too bad but I just know this is going to work for you!!! I just feel it...bring on the high betas and keep them up for Wednesday.:happydance:

Thank you! I do so hope you're right, honey! I can't decide one moment to the next if I think its worked or not! LOL But, I'll know in 2.5 days, I suppose!


----------



## tryforbaby2

Come on Meggy!!!! :dance:

Thinking MEGA positive thoughts!!!!

:dust:


----------



## Razcox

Good luck Meg!! Cant wait to hear your news :hugs:


----------



## honeybee28

good luck megg. oh my god not long to wait now!!


----------



## reversal

Good luck megg I hope this is your bfp with a very sticky bean :dust::dust:


----------



## Beanwood

Megg thinking of you and hoping that everything works out for you.

XX


----------



## sequeena

Go Megg, go Megg!! :D


----------



## Megg33k

Okay... I cheated the system! I went straight to the hospital lab and got my results!

I'M PREGNANT!!! Beta = 95!!!

Its so much darker now that its dry. That was after less than 1 minute!!!

https://farm6.static.flickr.com/5087/5278107749_c63c28d332.jpg

https://farm6.static.flickr.com/5241/5278107663_e4fd807b13_z.jpg


----------



## selina3127

congratulations megg !!!!!!!!!!!! xxxxxxxxx


----------



## dawny690

*Get yourself added to the list babe  Im so over the moon for you xxxx*


----------



## Fairybabe

Oh Megg!!!!! I'm SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO HAPPY FOR YOU!!! You just made me cry!!

A VERY HAPPY AND HEALTHY 9 mnths to you!!! 

YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEHAW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! YAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Fairy xx


----------



## Megg33k

I'll get myself added tonight! I have a list to add! It will take a while... and I'm just not up to it yet! But, I'll do it really, really soon! I swear!


----------



## BeanieBaby

Just saw your news on facebook Megg, so so happy for you, huge congrats!!! :happydance: 

Sending you lots of sticky beanie dust :dust: :dust: :dust: 

xxx


----------



## chevelle383

Megg!!! I knew it! I just knew it! Santa came early and he brought the good stuff!!! We are soooooo happy for you!!!!!!!


----------



## Megg33k

chevelle383 said:


> Megg!!! I knew it! I just knew it! Santa came early and he brought the good stuff!!! We are soooooo happy for you!!!!!!!

I've been wondering where you went!!! 16 weeks! OMG! Woohoo! How's wifey? Thank you, honey! Christmas surely came early this year! Thanks for talking to Santa for me!


----------



## Shellhawk

I miscarried on Aug 1, 2010. I am currently 12 dpo hoping for a BFP on Dec 23rd!! Fx for everybody!! P.S. Loved the Baby Dust poem! I've never seen it before. 

Michelle


----------



## Megg33k

I'm so sorry for your loss, Shell! :hugs: I hope you get that Xmas BFP! 

Thanks RE: the poem. You haven't seen it before because I wrote it! :winkwink: LOL


----------



## Megg33k

I finally got the first page updated! We've grown by 4! LOL And, I got to be #150... on Dec 20! I do like even numbers... especially that divide by 5! So, 20 & 150 suit me fine!


----------



## Embo78

honeybee28 said:


> Morning!!
> fab news Em, I'm really happy for you babe. eeeee roll on 29th Dec!!
> Now send me some of your 'mine name is Emily, i got knocked up on cycle 11, sadly lost it, but got knocked up on my first cycle back in the game' vibes. I want!!
> 
> hope everyone is having a fab weekend. less than a week til Christmas!!
> xxxx

:rofl: :rofl: sending it right now !!! :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Embo78

Megg you're on the front page!! Whooppppdewhooop !!


----------



## Megg33k

I am! Finally!


----------



## Embo78

So happy for you. Don't think I've EVER been so happy for someone.

I've watched you support, comfort, love, help so many ladies on here. Including me. It would be an absolute travesty for you not to become a mommy. (sorry, hormones have really grabbed hold today :rofl: )


----------



## grandbleu

Super congratulations *Megg*!!! What a great Xmas gift! Who are the other 3???


----------



## honeybee28

wahoooooooooo go megg!! over the moon for you babe.xxx


----------



## Beanwood

Yeahhhhh Congratulations to you. SOOOOO happy for you. XX


----------



## TripleB

Fabulous news Megg and thoroughly deserved - huge congratulations hun. xxx


----------



## jules1

Congrats Megg! That's fab news. And great to see that number change to 150 BFPs! Well done girlies xxx


----------



## impatient1

Great news Embo!

Congratulations Megg! Wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months!

Welcome to anyone new joining and sorry for your losses :hugs:

Love coming to check in and see the number climb! Keep those :bfp: coming Santa! :dust:


----------



## svetayasofiya

Congrats again Megg!!!!! :hugs: 

:wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo:

Who are the other three??? I know I was #146 :blush: :winkwink:


----------



## grandbleu

svetayasofiya said:


> Who are the other three??? I know I was #146 :blush: :winkwink:

I asked the same thing...I'm so curious because I went to bed and when I got up 4 more girls were pregnant!!! I know *Megg* is one of them but who are the other three mysterious and lucky ladies (and mommies!):shrug:???


----------



## svetayasofiya

:happydance: well, congrats to the mysterious three!!!


----------



## Megg33k

Chase said she got a BFP back in Sept!
Lawa got a BFP again and has seen a heartbeat now!
LucyJ just got her BFP again on her 1st month trying after her last loss!


----------



## svetayasofiya

Megg33k said:


> Chase said she got a BFP back in Sept!
> Lawa got a BFP again and has seen a heartbeat now!
> LucyJ just got her BFP again on her 1st month trying after her last loss!

Oh WOW :thumbup: :hugs: That is fantastic!!!!! Did any of them announce it on here? Lawa hasn't been around for awhile... :shrug: This is all so exciting!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

:cloud9:


----------



## Megg33k

svetayasofiya said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> Chase said she got a BFP back in Sept!
> Lawa got a BFP again and has seen a heartbeat now!
> LucyJ just got her BFP again on her 1st month trying after her last loss!
> 
> Oh WOW :thumbup: :hugs: That is fantastic!!!!! Did any of them announce it on here? Lawa hasn't been around for awhile... :shrug: This is all so exciting!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> :cloud9:Click to expand...

Chase sent me a PM. Lawa hasn't been to this thread to announce... but she did let me know, and she's been about on the boards. Just not in here exactly. And, I went to add Lucy only to realize I'd forgotten to add her to the list initially... So, she's new in both respects. But, I thought her triumph deserved a spot on the list!

Oh, and congrats on taking a position on the board there yourself, gorgeous!


----------



## reversal

Megg33k said:


> Chase said she got a BFP back in Sept!
> Lawa got a BFP again and has seen a heartbeat now!
> LucyJ just got her BFP again on her 1st month trying after her last loss!

congratulations ladies I missed those ones and woooohoooooooo megg thats amazing news I'm so happy for you and your oh what a great christmas present for you's hope you's all have a happy healthy nine months


----------



## padbrat

Ooooo Megg I am soooo over the moon for you..... wheeeee there I go....

Back now... such amazing news chick!! 

And all the other Xmas Mummies... Happy and Healthy 9 months to you all xxxx


----------



## Megg33k

Thanks, pad! :hugs:


----------



## Fairybabe

Ooooh Megg I'm still so excited for you!
So what happens next? Will they keep monitoring your betas? And when do you find out if you have one or two minimeggs cooking in there??

Two more days to testing here! Got cramps, a bit emotional, bit queasy, but have had all those before AF before too. So no idea. Please Santa! I've been good!!!

Fairy x


----------



## Megg33k

Hoping for your BFP, FB!

NO clue what's next. I'll know more tomorrow!


----------



## dawny690

*Cant wait to find out whats next for you Megg xxxx*


----------



## Loren

O my jesus!!!!!I'm sorry I only pop in now and then but I love seeing the new bfps and how u girls r!and I see miss meggy moo has her bfp!!!!yayyyyyyy congratulations my love!!!!happy and healthy 9months to u, u deserve it xxxx and a big congratulations to all the girls with ther bfps!!so sorry and big hugs to the losses and a big squeeze and a sprinkling of PMA and sticky sticky babydust to those ttc xxxxxx


----------



## Megg33k

I can't believe how close you are to done, Loren! Holy crap! That's amazing!!! :hugs: Thank you, btw! :)


----------



## LunaBean

I just KNEW we'd reach 150 in time for xmas!!!!


----------



## BizyBee

So happy to see the number jump! Congrats on new bfps!!!


----------



## susan36

hi ladies , got my bfp 18thdec , had my loss in june/july got told june 21st but it prolonged till july , i was abt 12weeks


----------



## jonnanne3

Megg, I am so happy for you! I can't wait to hear your numbers today. 
I hate to bring this thread down, but Megg can you add # 7 for me today. I lost this bean today. I suspected something was off with my tests not getting any darker and this morning the loss started. Fucking merry Christmas to me! Sorry......... It is just very hard!


----------



## Megg33k

susan36 said:


> hi ladies , got my bfp 18thdec , had my loss in june/july got told june 21st but it prolonged till july , i was abt 12weeks

I'll add you, honey! Sorry about your loss, and congrats on your BFP! :hugs:



jonnanne3 said:


> Megg, I am so happy for you! I can't wait to hear your numbers today.
> I hate to bring this thread down, but Megg can you add # 7 for me today. I lost this bean today. I suspected something was off with my tests not getting any darker and this morning the loss started. Fucking merry Christmas to me! Sorry......... It is just very hard!

Oh, sweetie! I didn't even know you were pregnant! I feel awful for you! :cry: I'm SOOOOOO sorry! I can't believe I didn't even know! I'll fix it, honey! My heart goes out to you!


----------



## Megg33k

Also, Congrats to heva back in Oct!


----------



## dawny690

* over 150 lets hope it stays that way xxxx*


----------



## Megg33k

Totally agree!


----------



## bbhopes

Congratulations to the New BFP's!!! woo hoo!!!!!!


----------



## Tigerlilies

Oh Megg, I'm so happy for you! I got on this morning Just to see how you were doing and I'm so glad to read the wonderful news! Over the moon for you!


----------



## Firedancer41

jonnanne3 said:


> Megg, I am so happy for you! I can't wait to hear your numbers today.
> I hate to bring this thread down, but Megg can you add # 7 for me today. I lost this bean today. I suspected something was off with my tests not getting any darker and this morning the loss started. Fucking merry Christmas to me! Sorry......... It is just very hard!


So sorry, Anne Marie...:hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

I don't know if I should be happy or not...

13dpo @ 1:30pm = 95
15dpo @ 8:30am = 134

Doubling time = 86.65 hours


----------



## VGibs

Its still early Maggs! I had a slow rate of doubling too!


----------



## Megg33k

I'm scared now :(


----------



## grandbleu

I don't think we all follow the perfect model of science...just because we're supposed to double doesn't mean everyone does perfectly or at the same rate. You are going UP and I think that is definitely positive. You said the clinic hasn't called yet...can you call them or do you have to wait? When do you get your first scan? Don't melt down just yet hon :hugs:


----------



## VGibs

Megg33k said:


> I'm scared now :(

Dont worry! Really dont worry about it until you see a full set of betas! You are doing everything you can to keep those wee bubs in there. Keep in mind that 95 was a pretty high number and everyone is different so you slow down for a day. I took four days to doub le and they told me it didnt look good. And here I am as big as a house.


----------



## Megg33k

grandbleu said:


> I don't think we all follow the perfect model of science...just because we're supposed to double doesn't mean everyone does perfectly or at the same rate. You are going UP and I think that is definitely positive. You said the clinic hasn't called yet...can you call them or do you have to wait? When do you get your first scan? Don't melt down just yet hon :hugs:

Calling them won't help. I'm not supposed to know any of this. And, they have a billion people to call today. I'm sure they will get to me when they get to me. The receptionist would just put me through to voicemail or some shite anyway. I don't know anything until I talk to them. No scan date. I'm not even "officially" pregnant via the clinic until they say so. Trying not to melt down, but I really need my husband right now. :(


----------



## Megg33k

VGibs said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> I'm scared now :(
> 
> Dont worry! Really dont worry about it until you see a full set of betas! You are doing everything you can to keep those wee bubs in there. Keep in mind that 95 was a pretty high number and everyone is different so you slow down for a day. I took four days to doub le and they told me it didnt look good. And here I am as big as a house.Click to expand...

Thank you. I know I'm only looking at about 3.5 days rather than 2-3. I shouldn't be upset. I just can't help it though. I just want the clinic to tell me "CONGRATS"... Ya know?


----------



## Embo78

Megg you're numbers are fine. Mine didn't double either but I was told they were looking for 60%. I see you didn't have it done at the same time. Those few hrs make a difference. That's what the nurse told me anyway. I had my first lot done at 5:30pm 2nd at 1:30pm. Try not to stress :)


----------



## Megg33k

Embo78 said:


> Megg you're numbers are fine. Mine didn't double either but I was told they were looking for 60%. I see you didn't have it done at the same time. Those few hrs make a difference. That's what the nurse told me anyway. I had my first lot done at 5:30pm 2nd at 1:30pm. Try not to stress :)

I've just found the 60% bit. It think I'd definitely have hit 60% if I had 5 more hours. I only needed 152 for 60%... and 134 is close to 152. 

Lots of googling in my journal. I'm coming to grips with it and breathing again. Thank you so much for telling me though... That's the only thing that's really made me feel okay again!


----------



## VGibs

Just long deep breaths Meggs....I know "try not to worry" is gonna come up a million times so I will say its ok to worry, its normal to worry. Just will those betas up with the power of your mind *in my best Spock impression*


----------



## Megg33k

VGibs said:


> Just long deep breaths Meggs....I know "try not to worry" is gonna come up a million times so I will say its ok to worry, its normal to worry. Just will those betas up with the power of your mind *in my best Spock impression*

I'm trying! I swear! I don't even know if they'll do another set. They need to call me!


----------



## Embo78

Megg33k said:


> Embo78 said:
> 
> 
> Megg you're numbers are fine. Mine didn't double either but I was told they were looking for 60%. I see you didn't have it done at the same time. Those few hrs make a difference. That's what the nurse told me anyway. I had my first lot done at 5:30pm 2nd at 1:30pm. Try not to stress :)
> 
> I've just found the 60% bit. It think I'd definitely have hit 60% if I had 5 more hours. I only needed 152 for 60%... and 134 is close to 152.
> 
> Lots of googling in my journal. I'm coming to grips with it and breathing again. Thank you so much for telling me though... That's the only thing that's really made me feel okay again!Click to expand...


I'm glad I could help. Stay calm lol !! :hug:


----------



## Megg33k

Clinic says I'm "officially" pregnant now! They suspect vanishing twin maybe... but they're happy with the #'s! :yipee:


----------



## Fairybabe

Yay Megg!! That's fab news!!!!!

BFN here, but only 8 or 9 dpo, so still early. Am hormonal as hell, but temps still at 36.60, feel a bit queasy too. Though that could still be pmt. Just gotta be patient. *sigh*

Fairy xx


----------



## Embo78

Awesome megg !!!! Yay!!

FB I got stark White bfn at 9 dpo but v v faint line at 10 dpo. What's ur symptoms ?


----------



## grandbleu

*Fairybabe* - way early...wait at least 2 more days and test again...queasy :sick: is good in the TWW world!


----------



## Fairybabe

Thanks Embo and Grandbleu. I know it's a bit early, it's just i want to spot any line as soon as there is one....doc has given me progesterone pessaries to use as soon as get a BFP through first tri. (They haven't tested for progesterone levels, it's more of a pat on the head, but i do have a slightly short LP, so it may help). So i want to be able to start tem as early as poss.

Re symptoms, not many really, but then i didnt have any with 1st preg (m/c at 10+3). So temps still up, bit queasy, v emotional, low grade cramping. Who knows eh?? 

Fairy x


----------



## Embo78

Hmm sounds v promising to me. Hope you get your bfp in the morning :)


----------



## Megg33k

It does sound promising!!! Can't wait to see your BFP!


----------



## bbhopes

Congratulations Meg I wanted to wait til today!!! YEAH!!!


----------



## dawny690

*Did any of you preggo girls use an opk at around 8dpo after you have confirmed ov? If so what results did you get? Thanks xxxx*


----------



## Megg33k

bbhopes said:


> Congratulations Meg I wanted to wait til today!!! YEAH!!!

Thank you! I'll take it anytime you like! LOL


----------



## Megg33k

dawny690 said:


> *Did any of you preggo girls use an opk at around 8dpo after you have confirmed ov? If so what results did you get? Thanks xxxx*

I think I could have seen one go positive with HCG at about 10dpo, judging by my #'s!


----------



## dawny690

Megg33k said:


> dawny690 said:
> 
> 
> *Did any of you preggo girls use an opk at around 8dpo after you have confirmed ov? If so what results did you get? Thanks xxxx*
> 
> I think I could have seen one go positive with HCG at about 10dpo, judging by my #'s!Click to expand...

*I had a + opk today at 8dpo was curious if anyone else had one xxxx*


----------



## Megg33k

dawny690 said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dawny690 said:
> 
> 
> *Did any of you preggo girls use an opk at around 8dpo after you have confirmed ov? If so what results did you get? Thanks xxxx*
> 
> I think I could have seen one go positive with HCG at about 10dpo, judging by my #'s!Click to expand...
> 
> *I had a + opk today at 8dpo was curious if anyone else had one xxxx*Click to expand...

Hoping it means something good!


----------



## dawny690

Megg33k said:


> dawny690 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dawny690 said:
> 
> 
> *Did any of you preggo girls use an opk at around 8dpo after you have confirmed ov? If so what results did you get? Thanks xxxx*
> 
> I think I could have seen one go positive with HCG at about 10dpo, judging by my #'s!Click to expand...
> 
> *I had a + opk today at 8dpo was curious if anyone else had one xxxx*Click to expand...
> 
> Hoping it means something good!Click to expand...

*Me too babe hope it doesnt mean I missed ov even though opk was + 7 days ago and think it defo would have been 8 days ago also hope it isn't an indicator of af being on her way either xxxx*


----------



## VGibs

dawny690 said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dawny690 said:
> 
> 
> *Did any of you preggo girls use an opk at around 8dpo after you have confirmed ov? If so what results did you get? Thanks xxxx*
> 
> I think I could have seen one go positive with HCG at about 10dpo, judging by my #'s!Click to expand...
> 
> *I had a + opk today at 8dpo was curious if anyone else had one xxxx*Click to expand...

I did. It was the first sign that I was pregnant.


----------



## VGibs

Here is the link for my HPT odessey showing my OPK's

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-tests/337587-lots-pics-opks-hpts-hpts.html


----------



## MissMummy2Be

Congrats Megg :D


----------



## hb1

OMG Congrats Megg!!!! :happydance: What a fab Christmas pressy!!!!

hx


----------



## dawny690

*I think I will be adding mine very soon did a hpt today with fmu and there was an ultra ultra barely visable slightly pink 2nd line  maybe xmas day I will get a  F'X xxxx*


----------



## grandbleu

dawny690 said:


> *I think I will be adding mine very soon did a hpt today with fmu and there was an ultra ultra barely visable slightly pink 2nd line  maybe xmas day I will get a  F'X xxxx*


Oh my gosh!!! HOW EXCITING!!!:happydance:

Do you have a pic you can post so we can all see and dance around and be jolly???

A tentative (but soon to be full on) congratulations!


----------



## dawny690

grandbleu said:


> dawny690 said:
> 
> 
> *I think I will be adding mine very soon did a hpt today with fmu and there was an ultra ultra barely visable slightly pink 2nd line  maybe xmas day I will get a  F'X xxxx*
> 
> 
> Oh my gosh!!! HOW EXCITING!!!:happydance:
> 
> Do you have a pic you can post so we can all see and dance around and be jolly???
> 
> A tentative (but soon to be full on) congratulations!Click to expand...

*No its way too faint to take a picture of its only just visable in person  really its so faint blink and you miss it I havent shown hubby cos he wont see anything as it is just so so faint I mean you could see where the line will be and just see some colour  either that or I'm crazy xxxx*


----------



## grandbleu

*Dawny* - you're only 8 or 9 dpo right??? so it's totally normal that the line would be very faint. Is it pink or grey??? You saw it within the normal time limit???

SO SO SO EXCITING :dust: just throwing some your way.

How cool would it be to stick a BFP in OH's stocking for Xmas morning! (If you can keep a secret:winkwink:)


----------



## dawny690

grandbleu said:


> *Dawny* - you're only 8 or 9 dpo right??? so it's totally normal that the line would be very faint. Is it pink or grey??? You saw it within the normal time limit???
> 
> SO SO SO EXCITING :dust: just throwing some your way.
> 
> How cool would it be to stick a BFP in OH's stocking for Xmas morning! (If you can keep a secret:winkwink:)

*Yeah 8/9dpo it was within the time limit and think its pink but like I say its barely visable If its a  xmas day I am so giving it to hubby as a pressie  xxxx*


----------



## maratobe

dawny690 said:


> *I think I will be adding mine very soon did a hpt today with fmu and there was an ultra ultra barely visable slightly pink 2nd line  maybe xmas day I will get a  F'X xxxx*

YAY!! :happydance: i hope this is your christmas miracle aswell hunny!!!


----------



## grandbleu

EEKS!!! Definitely keep it a secret if you can...what an awesome present...I think you can return all the other ones you bought because he probably won't care after he sees a BFP!

Will you test tomorrow morning or wait till Xmas morning?

You must be going crazy (happy crazy)!?


----------



## dawny690

*I will test xmas morning now and dont think he will want me to return his new phone he had it early and is quite attatched to it  and we will both not believe it I think til we have a successful scan xxxx*


----------



## dawny690

*Just looked on countdowntopregnancy site and a lady had a picture of a hpt at 8dpo and it looks excatly like mine today and everyone says its  xxxx

Here if you can see it:

https://lh4.ggpht.com/_C3uBWM7ETPI/TQ1ew9675SI/AAAAAAAAEpI/z0wtr0NvthI/8DPO.jpg*


----------



## maratobe

i can see it dawny!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## dawny690

maratobe said:


> i can see it dawny!!!!! :happydance:

*That isnt my test but a lady who posted a picture of one like mine I dont want people acusing me of stealing I'm borrowing it as my line will not photograph but it is so simular to that line I searched for the lady and she is still testing no sign of a  yet for her though and she is 13dpo I really hope mine goes  or near enough for xmas day I will be 10/11dpo then xxxx*


----------



## Megg33k

I hope it gets super dark in the next couple of days! :hugs: How exciting!


----------



## svetayasofiya

fx'd dawny!!!!


----------



## Razcox

Will be keeping everything crossed for you Dawny xxx


----------



## reversal

dawny this happened to me I got a + opk then a very very faint +pregnancy test then 1 or 2 days later the line was dark and a positive clear blue digi fx for you x


----------



## Fairybabe

Santa clearly doesn't think i've been good enough. HUMPH. The evil witch showed her ugly face today. Woke up this morn, massive temp drop, tested anyway. BFN. Hag flew in this afternoon. That means i only had a crappy short LP AGAIN. Annoying thing is, I really felt pregnant. And it's sent me into a complete emotional mess, cos way back when preg with each of them, i worked out that at Xmas i would be 29 and a bit weeks wtih no1, and would have made it just past 12 weeks with no2. I've managed not to think like that for a while, but psychologically, being pregnant at Xmas was soooo important to me. So i'm not feeling overly festive right now.


----------



## bluesky

Oh Fairybabe im so sorry, thats rubbish.

Fx for you Dawny, all sounding really good.


----------



## grandbleu

*Fairybabe* - So sorry she got you right before Xmas:hugs: I get what you mean...every cycle I feel pregnant only to have hopes dashed. Have a good cry hon...I know I need one at least once a month. Sorry about the short LP...have you talked to anyone about it or tried natural methods to lengthen it???


----------



## Fairybabe

Hey thanks Grandbleu. Well when i started temping originally my LP was about 10-11 days with the occasional 9 dayer. Then i got preg, m/c at 10+3, then had one period with a good LP of 12 days, then got preg and m/c at 4+6, had a period with 8 day LP and now again another period with an 8 day LP. So i guess it's only really 2 super crappy ones. I had tried the whole B-vits thing, taking a complex of B50mgs. It didn't make much diff. Not sure what else to try. I will see what the next cycle brings then go see the doc. SIGH. Any other suggestsions welcome. 

Fairy xx

PS Dawny!!! Yay for your Christmas BFP!! Fingers crossed it gets super dark for you! I shall have a VERY large celabratory alcholic drink on your behalf!!!! Hhe he he!


----------



## Megg33k

So sorry, FB! :hugs:


----------



## Embo78

So sorry FB :hugs:


----------



## dawny690

So sorry she showed fb xxxx


----------



## neffie

:hugs: :hugs: Fairybabe...


----------



## kelly89

Hi Ladies,
Had :bfp: 11/11/10 I miscarried 12/12/10 hoping to conceive very soon! xx


----------



## Megg33k

So sorry, Kelly! :hugs: I'll get you added! Hoping you don't have long to wait at all!


----------



## BizyBee

Stopping in to say Happy Holidays! I'm always thinking of you... :hugs:


----------



## VGibs

Well today was the due date of the last baby I lost. I know that being very pregnant soothes me a little but I still have my one little CHristmas angel in my heart today.


----------



## Megg33k

So many of us lost our little ones at Christmas time. I think its why I've been so neurotic about this new pregnancy and just sure its doomed to fail right now. I can't imagine getting to be happy on Christmas! But, I guess this year is different! Because, here I am! 

Its funny how it only dulls the pain a bit, but it doesn't make it "all better"... I hope to be too busy with a baby next year to think about it so much. I know you'll have a nearly 1 year old to chase, Virginia! Can you believe it? She's almost here!


----------



## chevelle383

Merry christmas to all! Im still here, but am just so tired. Getting the new jobs running has been taxing. Might not see much of me for a couple weeks but Ill try to stop in here and there on weekends. wednesday I worked 17 hours. Soo tired, The rest of the week wasnt much better. Wishing you all the very best.


----------



## Megg33k

Well, take care of yourself, hun! :hugs: Merry Christmas to you, your wifey, and your LO! 

I hope everyone had a great Christmas!


----------



## Tigerlilies

I hope everyone had a wonderful Chirstmas!

I'm officially starting again today. Started on clomid again, 100mg this time though, the fertility clinic will monitor the maturing of my eggs and then DH gets to shoot me up with Ovidrel when the time comes. So hopefully our Christmas prayers will be answered shortly after the New Year.

I pray that everyone that got their Christmas wish will continue to be growing healthy little miracles.


----------



## MrsGAnderson

Hey girls, so sorry i havnt been on, my laptop broke and i have just got it back nicely fixed :D

Sorry for all the people who have had a loss whilst ive been away!

MEGG woweeee iv just seen you caught one of your eggys how exciting, congratulations to a happy and upmost healthy pregnancy and a beautiful baby/babies at the end of your 9month :D :happydance:
Dawney i hope you got your BFP :D good luck im dying to hear! 

Well MERRY CHRISTMAS TO YOU ALL! *many christmas dust wishes :lol:

hmmm, well my christmas has been nice but thinking about the way we were going to tell everyone made me feel quite upset. im ok now, just hoping we wont have to wait too long to concieve again. I still havnt had AF yet she was due just over a week ago now since my m/c but yet my CM is turning gloopy again? so what will be will be eh!

I hope everyone has had a lovely christmas xxx


----------



## dawny690

*I got a  xmas day *


----------



## svetayasofiya

:hugs: Dawny. You're not out yet are you?


----------



## MrsGAnderson

awwww dawney im soo sorry hun, hopefully it will have been a duff test and you will get a bfp soon xxx


----------



## dawny690

svetayasofiya said:


> :hugs: Dawny. You're not out yet are you?

*No not yet hun no sign of af but have a few symptoms but could just be nothing xxxx*


----------



## dawny690

*Symptoms today:-
Still not wanting to smoke, minor cramps/twinges in lower tummy, sicky feeling, feel tired/weary, feel teary and not sure why, weeing lots and not drank that much today, bottom problems  also my temp was 37.11 xmas day during the day I know not 100% reliable and the previous 2 days were 36.82 and 36.81 also during day could be nothing but thought I would list them anyway xxxx*


----------



## MrsGAnderson

sure it sounds promising for you FX xxx


----------



## dawny690

*Just not sure when to test again or even if I should bother????  xxxx*


----------



## MrsGAnderson

hmmph, yeh i know what you mean.. i often feel the same :(..
I would test in about 2days (tue) if u can hang on that long, then my moto is - if its negative thats me out! good luck xx


----------



## Megg33k

Good luck to you girls waiting! :hugs:


----------



## dawny690

*I am either 11 or 12 dpo today and have had 's before as late as 20dpo  earliest was 13dpo xxxx*


----------



## Megg33k

Well, you're definitely not out then! :)


----------



## svetayasofiya

Sounds very promising Dawny! fx'd


----------



## dawny690

Thanks girls only have 3 ic hpt's left :blush: trying to be careful when I use them xxxx


----------



## Loren

Megg33k said:


> I can't believe how close you are to done, Loren! Holy crap! That's amazing!!! :hugs: Thank you, btw! :)

Inoooo!!!I'm absoloutly cacking myself haha 9weeks 4days till D-day :| haha.won't b long til ur sayn 30weeks haha u think it drags but really it doesn't!!once ur past the erly stage u'll rlelax mor andb4 u no it mini megg will b here!!!xxx ur welcum hun xxx I have a 4D scan on wednesday!!!xmas present from DF!!al b sure too cum show u when I'm home xxx


----------



## Megg33k

Loren said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> I can't believe how close you are to done, Loren! Holy crap! That's amazing!!! :hugs: Thank you, btw! :)
> 
> Inoooo!!!I'm absoloutly cacking myself haha 9weeks 4days till D-day :| haha.won't b long til ur sayn 30weeks haha u think it drags but really it doesn't!!once ur past the erly stage u'll rlelax mor andb4 u no it mini megg will b here!!!xxx ur welcum hun xxx I have a 4D scan on wednesday!!!xmas present from DF!!al b sure too cum show u when I'm home xxxClick to expand...

I hope you're right and it will go that fast for me! I can't wait to see your 4D! :)


----------



## dawny690

*Happy 5wks Megg xxxx*


----------



## Megg33k

Ooh, I am 5 weeks in the UK in 9 min! YAY! :) Thanks! 

My 1st ultrasound is on Jan 7 @ 8:45am. I'll be 6+3. Think heartbeaty thoughts for me!


----------



## dawny690

Megg33k said:


> Ooh, I am 5 weeks in the UK in 9 min! YAY! :) Thanks!
> 
> My 1st ultrasound is on Dec 7 @ 8:45am. I'll be 6+3. Think heartbeaty thoughts for me!

*Dec 7 has gone babes xxxx*


----------



## Loren

yerrr it totaly will!!!!its mad thinking i would have had my 1st scan by now (going back to wen i was 9 weeks 4days which is wat i have left) and its gon so quick to get to 30weeks madness haha, aww thanx chick al b sure to jump right on here on wed nyt :D :D xxxx c ur 5 weeks in 5minutes alredy!!!uve past ur af day and nerly ther to ur scan :D :D :D lots and lots of not only sticky sticky super glue baby dust but lots and lots of heartbeaty thoughts sent right over to u!!!!xxxxxx


----------



## Megg33k

dawny690 said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> Ooh, I am 5 weeks in the UK in 9 min! YAY! :) Thanks!
> 
> My 1st ultrasound is on Dec 7 @ 8:45am. I'll be 6+3. Think heartbeaty thoughts for me!
> 
> *Dec 7 has gone babes xxxx*Click to expand...

Yeah.. Jan.


----------



## dawny690

* preggo brain megg lol xxxx*


----------



## ttcstill

I do believe I got my First BFP today


----------



## svetayasofiya

Oooooooooh! :yipee: Congrats ttcstill!!!! xo Wishing you a happy and healthy 9 mo!!!


----------



## ttcstill

What do you think?
 



Attached Files:







2010-12-27 20.06.32.jpg
File size: 13.8 KB
Views: 4









2010-12-27 20.06.53.jpg
File size: 15.6 KB
Views: 9









2010-12-27 20.06.47.jpg
File size: 13.9 KB
Views: 7


----------



## VGibs

Its pretty blurry but gosh darn it...you sure can see that line!


----------



## Megg33k

I do believe you're right! :hugs: WOOHOO!!! :yipee: Do you want me to add you now or wait?


----------



## ttcstill

Let's wait til I see the doctor


----------



## Megg33k

Okay, honey! Good luck!


----------



## grandbleu

ttcstill said:


> I do believe I got my First BFP today

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!:happydance: Lovely news! So happy for you hon!


----------



## Embo78

Congrats ttcstill :)


----------



## Daniele89

ttcstill i see it :D :D 

AF is 1 week late and iv gt really sore boobs, i just hope its not AF on its way tho :/

congrats on all the new BFP and :dust: to those still waiting :) ...X


----------



## grandbleu

Totally see it *TTCStill* thanks for posting pics...when do you go to the doctor??? Are you getting a blood test done then???

:dust: 

This will be your sticky bean!


----------



## dawny690

* for me today but did see a white 2nd line  any ideas what it means xxxx*


----------



## eviestar

I lost my daughter to stillbirth at 21 weeks on 17/09/2010 and got my bfp today (28/12/2010)


----------



## Megg33k

So sorry for your loss, evie! But congrats on the BFP! :hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

Sounds a bit like an evap, Dawn... Or, one of those classic lines on IC's if it was an IC!


----------



## Megg33k

Also... OMG @ Jan 22 being 1 year of this thread... :shock: How have I been doing this for so long already? I didn't even notice the months passing...


----------



## dawny690

Megg33k said:


> Sounds a bit like an evap, Dawn... Or, one of those classic lines on IC's if it was an IC!

*Was within time limit too  and yes was an ic xxxx*


----------



## Megg33k

I swear that every IC on the planet gets the white line just to mess with people. Granted, it could be the start of something... but never want to get someone's hopes up when it happens, because I've seen too many broken hearts from it. I really want to see that BFP from you, Dawn. I'm cheering you on so hard, babe!


----------



## dawny690

Megg33k said:


> I swear that every IC on the planet gets the white line just to mess with people. Granted, it could be the start of something... but never want to get someone's hopes up when it happens, because I've seen too many broken hearts from it. I really want to see that BFP from you, Dawn. I'm cheering you on so hard, babe!

* Thanks babe I want one too  I'm not testing again now til new years eve xxxx*


----------



## VGibs

Megg! You have an appleseed!


----------



## Megg33k

I do, Virginia! And, I'm terrified! I think I've posted everywhere tonight about how scared I've suddenly become! :dohh: I feel so guilty for not being strong enough to believe!


----------



## tryforbaby2

Sorry to those with the new loss's and congrats are in order for those with a bfp!


----------



## ttcstill

eviestar said:


> I lost my daughter to stillbirth at 21 weeks on 17/09/2010 and got my bfp today (28/12/2010)

I lost mine at 15 weeks on 8*25*10 and got my BFP on 12/27/10


----------



## Megg33k

I have high hopes for both of you!!!


----------



## dawny690

*I really hope ALL the new 's have very sticky pregnancies  xxxx*


----------



## BizyBee

Stopping in to say hi lovely ladies! :hugs:


----------



## reversal

congratulation to the new bfp's what a great start to the new year :hugs:


----------



## Fairybabe

COngrats to the new BFPs!
Welcome to the new ladies and sorry for your losses.

Dawny...still got my fingers crossed for you.
Megg! 5 weeks! yay!! Can't wait for your scan!

Fairy xx


----------



## cla

Congrats on the new bfps xxxxx
And I'm sorry for the new losses my thoughts are with you


----------



## ttcstill

Has anyone heard from chevelle


----------



## svetayasofiya

Yeah he posted a message on the weekend. All is good with them! :thumbup: He is just really busy with work.


----------



## svetayasofiya

_ Dec 26th, 2010, 00:51 AM #8626 
chevelle383 
Dad to be (hopefully)
Active BnB Member

Merry christmas to all! Im still here, but am just so tired. Getting the new jobs running has been taxing. Might not see much of me for a couple weeks but Ill try to stop in here and there on weekends. wednesday I worked 17 hours. Soo tired, The rest of the week wasnt much better. Wishing you all the very best. 
_


----------



## ttcstill

Here are today's test... I think you can add me now Meg BFP on 12/27/10
 



Attached Files:







2010-12-28 16.04.23.jpg
File size: 12.1 KB
Views: 10









2010-12-28 16.04.45.jpg
File size: 12.6 KB
Views: 5









2010-12-28 16.05.15.jpg
File size: 14.5 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Megg33k

God, $ Tree tests SUCK! Congrats! :hugs: Adding you now!


----------



## Megg33k

I actually took another $ Tree test today... Its crap! I don't understand how they're 25mIU!

https://i56.tinypic.com/35kqww2.jpg


----------



## dawny690

*Congrats ttcstill xxxx*


----------



## ttcstill

Yours is darker than mine silly girl


----------



## Megg33k

Also, CONGRATS to Stardust22! :)


----------



## Megg33k

ttcstill said:


> Yours is darker than mine silly girl

But, I'm 5 weeks today! LOL They take AGES to get dark!


----------



## ttcstill

I should be 4 weeks today


----------



## ttcstill

You have twins???? or is that wishful thinking?


----------



## Megg33k

I could... or I couldn't! Its hard to say! LOL We won't know until next Friday. Its not totally wishful thinking... its possible. I don't know how probable it is though. :)

Happy 4 Weeks, btw!


----------



## LunaBean

Congrats on the new bfps! :)


----------



## Fairybabe

Hey Ladies, quick question: Have any of you had any experience of using natural progesterone cream in 2nd half of your cycle to lenghten your luteal phase? My LP is only about 8 days long at the mo, and even before first m/c was only 9-11 days. Withouth having done any tests, doc has given me progesterone suppositories to use once i get a BFP. But i think the key prob is before the bfp occurs. So i'm thinking of using the cream to try and make LP longer, then the suppositories once i get the bfp??

Any experience of this cream out there?

Thanks

Fairy xx


----------



## Megg33k

I used progesterone cream for a while. I don't know if it worked or not though... It was a pregnancy cycle, and didn't turn out well in the end. So, I have no useful experience. I just know you're supposed to use about 1/2 tsp of it twice a day.


----------



## grandbleu

Congrats to *TTCstill* (Tammy!) and *Stardust22* - Wishing you both a healthy and happy 9 months and beautiful babies at the end of the rainbow. 

This number is going up so fast! I hope I can add to the joyful number soon :)


----------



## cla

Keep those numbers going up. congrats Xxx


----------



## Megg33k

Agreed! Keep 'em coming! What will be hit by the 1 year mark?


----------



## grandbleu

Megg33k said:


> Agreed! Keep 'em coming! What will be hit by the 1 year mark?

When is the 1 year mark *Megg*???


----------



## Megg33k

grandbleu said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> Agreed! Keep 'em coming! What will be hit by the 1 year mark?
> 
> When is the 1 year mark *Megg*???Click to expand...

Jan 22! I can't believe its come up so quickly!


----------



## grandbleu

Megg33k said:


> Jan 22! I can't believe its come up so quickly!

Sweet! I'm testing on January 10th (if the evil lady stays away) so I'll make it in before the 1 year anniversary if things go well. Should we start placing guesses on a number???

*1 Year Anniversary GUESS*: 162 (me included I hope!)


----------



## Razcox

Wow been a whole year! Cant remember when i joined this thread . . . I know i wont be one of the ones with a BFP before then though :(

Congrates on all the new ones though its great to see the numbers going up xx


----------



## Megg33k

I like even #'s... So, I'm saying 170 (you included... and me STILL included)


----------



## grandbleu

Megg33k said:


> I like even #'s... So, I'm saying 170 (you included... and me STILL included)

*Raz*:hugs:

Yes *Megg* you of course... Wow 170...that would be awesome...I remember when it was 140 and I thought we'd have 150 by Xmas and we have even more than that...great and optimistic guess :)


----------



## Megg33k

grandbleu said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> I like even #'s... So, I'm saying 170 (you included... and me STILL included)
> 
> *Raz*:hugs:
> 
> Yes *Megg* you of course... Wow 170...that would be awesome...I remember when it was 140 and I thought we'd have 150 by Xmas and we have even more than that...great and optimistic guess :)Click to expand...

Yes, but I remember when we just wanted to stay above 20! And, then we desperately wanted to hit 50... and just kept falling back down. It was really hard to see us go up and then fall so often at first. Its gotten better recently. Maybe I just don't stalk for updates anymore... but I like to think that the winds have changed!


----------



## Daniele89

congrats on the BFP's! Wishing Yous A Happy & Healthy 9 Months :) 

If I Manage T Get My Car Tax Sorted Out 2Day , I Will B Heading To The Shops To Get A Test , Af Was Due on the 18th December , But Since My Mc In July They Have Kinda Been All Over The Place :/ Hence The Reason Why I Dont Really Build My Hopes Up when They R "Late" ..... Iv Had Sore Boobs For Abt A Week Now And So Exhausted , Can Barely Drag Myself Out Of Bed In The Mornings! 

xoxoxoxoxoxoxoxox :dust: to everyone !


----------



## Bittersweet

Il say 165 but I won't be included :(


----------



## MrsGAnderson

Hi ladies, just popping in to say HI :hi: how are you all feeling? and all the newly pregnant people :D how exciting, congrats.

Im ovulating again atm? my MC was 20/11/10 and i still havnt had AF yet.. i thought i Ovulated on cd14 bang on, but im not sure if i did now... symptoms suggested i did and OPK's, but im Ovulating again now?? my OPK and EWCM (there is loads of it) and im having O pains too? it was just my body telling me i was ovulating which made me think about taking OPKs, it was mega positive yesterday. hmm, can you ovulate 2wice in one cycle? or do you think my body was playing tricks earlier on as im Ovulating now? (saying that i didnt have any pains on cd14,15,16 so maybe it was just the OPKs lying to me lol?)

xxx


----------



## Megg33k

Hoping for your bfp, Danielle!

Its not impossible to ovulate twice without an AF between, but its definitely not common. Have you tested? I still have random ovary pain similar to ovulation, but I'm not ovulating! Lol


----------



## MrsGAnderson

lol, i tested on cd26/28/30 and bfn, so i gave up testing and waited on AF, then when I began feeling cramps in my lower abdo i thought 'this is AF coming thank god i can start another cycle' and i had a gush of wet down below into my nickers (TMI sorry) and i thought AF had started so i went to the loo to clean myself up and put a pad in, and when i looked down there was nothing there except lots of discharge (EWCM) and when i got home i did an OPK which was nearly positive, then I took another yesterday which was completely positive and im doing one tonight to see if the surge has gone.. :/ pretty confusing stuff.. maybe i just didnt O when i thought I did. xxx


----------



## Daniele89

thanks megg :)

dont mean 2 be rude, but what should CM be like in early pregnancy ? ..X

i never noticed when i was pregnant with DD ...X


----------



## MrsGAnderson

when i was pregnant it was alot like gloopy discharge :lol: that i seemed to get alot more of than when i was trying xx


----------



## Daniele89

2day mine was kinda EWCM :/ ...ukkk god only knows! *sigh* ...X


----------



## MrsGAnderson

good luck hun :dust: sticky dust for all of us still trying xxx


----------



## svetayasofiya

They say cm isn't a good pregnancy indicator, but with both my pregnancies from ovulation until I tested (including now) my cm was in abundance. Fx'd for you!!


----------



## sequeena

Lots of cm in the beginning for me.. seems to have tapered off now.


----------



## Loren

hey sed i'd pop in too show u my 4D scan so here is little Mr James Anthony!!!i am so in love alredy its unreal!!his lips r just amazing.........


https://i1022.photobucket.com/albums/af349/Loren88/baby_5.jpg

https://i1022.photobucket.com/albums/af349/Loren88/baby_10.jpg

thers loads more but these 2 r by far the faves


----------



## LunaBean

Awww hes gorgeous!!!!!


----------



## Loren

thank u hun!!! my heart melted when he came up on the screen it just seems so real now haha xxxx


----------



## impatient1

He is gorgeous Loren.

Congrats to all the new :bfp:


----------



## Loren

awwwww thank u impatient1!!!xxxxxx


----------



## Megg33k

OMG! He's GORGEOUS, Loren! CONGRATS! :yipee:

CM in early pregnancy - I have tons some days and more normal amounts other days. Sometimes its just sort of watery... but it does get a bit stretchy sometimes and can be yellowish (in a non-infection sort of way).


----------



## dawny690

*Loren he looks adorable xxxx*


----------



## VGibs

Well ladies...here is the picture you have all been asking me for. One successful TTCAL belly!


----------



## Megg33k

Aww! Look at you! Tres jealous of that bump!!!! Gorgeous! :hugs:


----------



## Fairybabe

Wow! Lovely pics Loren. And Vgibs! Great bump! You look terrific.

Anyone out there got experience of the natural progesterone cream? Does it help with LP??

Fairy xx


----------



## dawny690

*V you have a beautiful bump  touch of green eyed monster here though xxxx*


----------



## Loren

thank uuuuu megg, dawn and fairybabe!!!well worth the money and i cant stop watching the dvd theyve put like soothing lullabys as the back ground its so cute cried the 1st 3 tyms i watchd it hahaha.xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## doddy0402

awww loren your pics are gorgeous!! what a beautiful little man!xx


----------



## MrsGAnderson

aww loren your little one looks so cute :) i love the look of them 4d scans :) i cant wait until i get to book myself in for one of them :D.. xx

VGibs - i LOVE your pregnant belly its so cute :lol: good luck in the next few weeks hun, hopefully you wont be overdue :D xx

Megg - that eases my anxieties that you CM isnt always watery or gloopy, and the yellow bit made me giggle (not in an infectious way :haha:) i totally understand it though as mine is very creamy/yellowy atm, im still getting cramps like my AF is coming? i keep thinking maybe i am preg and it was just a late bfp but i dont want to check incase its a bfn! lol.. my OPKs are really dark positive, 2days on the trott. will see how it comes up tonight? time will tell eh! 

Can you get dark positive OPK's when your Preg? iv read mixed results. xx


----------



## dawny690

*I have heard so yes MrsGAnderson xxxx*


----------



## svetayasofiya

Loren your baby is absolutely adorable!!!! xo

Virginia- looking good!!! Not long now!!

Hope all the other ladies here are doing well.


----------



## Megg33k

MrsGAnderson said:


> aww loren your little one looks so cute :) i love the look of them 4d scans :) i cant wait until i get to book myself in for one of them :D.. xx
> 
> VGibs - i LOVE your pregnant belly its so cute :lol: good luck in the next few weeks hun, hopefully you wont be overdue :D xx
> 
> Megg - that eases my anxieties that you CM isnt always watery or gloopy, and the yellow bit made me giggle (not in an infectious way :haha:) i totally understand it though as mine is very creamy/yellowy atm, im still getting cramps like my AF is coming? i keep thinking maybe i am preg and it was just a late bfp but i dont want to check incase its a bfn! lol.. my OPKs are really dark positive, 2days on the trott. will see how it comes up tonight? time will tell eh!
> 
> *Can you get dark positive OPK's when your Preg?* iv read mixed results. xx

OPK's will ALWAYS pick up HCG... but there's no way to know if that's what they're picking up until you try an HPT. They will ALWAYS go positive eventually when you're pregnant though. They can't help it.


----------



## MrsGAnderson

Thanks ladies. we will see. 

I have kept my mind busy all morning, apart from the odd half hour on here :lol: im too busy thinking about an exam i have to sit a week tomorrow on the cerebrovascular system. Which is good for me :) im quite proud of myself haha!

What are you all on with? x


----------



## dawny690

*Good luck with your exam hun xxxx*


----------



## MrsGAnderson

well opk negative today so i ovulated yesterday. were gonna BD over the next few days - hubby has super duper sperm so FX 1will make it. thanks for all your support xx


----------



## reversal

This is our little bean from our scan today :cloud9:
https://i1021.photobucket.com/albums/af333/rabbitfamily-2010/DSC01287.jpg


----------



## svetayasofiya

:) congrats reversal!


----------



## grandbleu

Very cute *reversal* - I couldn't tell from your ticker - I know it's early but how many weeks pregnant are you?...just wondering when to schedule an early scan (I'm not pregnant yet but hope to be soon) I would love to be able to see something on the screen so don't want to schedule too early. 

The baby just looks so adorable hanging out there!

*PS. EDITED!* Sorry just realized your ticker says over 7 weeks...it was blending into the ticker above so I didn't notice it at first. Beautiful little baby you have!


----------



## ttcstill

Very nice!


----------



## dawny690

*Super cute reversal xxxx*


----------



## reversal

grandbleu said:


> Very cute *reversal* - I couldn't tell from your ticker - I know it's early but how many weeks pregnant are you?...just wondering when to schedule an early scan (I'm not pregnant yet but hope to be soon) I would love to be able to see something on the screen so don't want to schedule too early.
> 
> The baby just looks so adorable hanging out there!
> 
> *PS. EDITED!* Sorry just realized your ticker says over 7 weeks...it was blending into the ticker above so I didn't notice it at first. Beautiful little baby you have!

thanks By my dates im 7w1day but they put me back today to 6w4days


----------



## grandbleu

Thanks for letting me know. I will schedule a scan around 7 weeks then (when I need to...first job is to get pregnant of course :) ) just to make sure I see a wee babe :) That helps!


----------



## Fairybabe

Gorgous pic reversal. Yay!!

Fairy xx


----------



## Megg33k

So, I could maybe expect to see something similar at 6+3 then on next Friday?

Super cute, reversal! Love it!


----------



## VGibs

Megg when I went in at 6w 5d they didnt see a heartbeat. They wouldnt even tell me if they saw a pole. But two days later when I was spotting they saw a heartbeat. So dont stress too much! *duh as if me saying that is going to help haha*


----------



## dawny690

*I know I said I wouldn't test this morning but I did and it was  so come on  do your worst maybe I'm meant to have a Jan  anyway xxxx*


----------



## CaosDivino

dawny690: I'm in the same boat. Maybe January will be the lucky month *fingers crossed*. 

Sorry to all BFN's out there, and Congrats to all BFP's. It's always encouraging to hear of the good news.. to know there are others whom have shared the pain of a m/c and have continued to have healthy babies and pregnancies thereafter.

It's the start of a rough month for me. My baby (angel now) would have been due at the end of January. The crying has already started.. at least it's much milder than it was 6 months ago. I'm thankful for a husband whom is incredibly understanding of how I feel right now. On top of it, my best friends in another state (my home state) are due in July, right before I am bound for home. I don't know how I will stand seeing their baby if I'm not pregnant. 

I'm going to the fertility clinic this next month - almost 2 years now with symptoms of endometriosis. I am really hoping it's just my hubby's sperm count as he was a vegetarian up until 6 months ago when I told him soy increases estrogen so it's time to switch back to good ol' yummy meat - makes dinner easier for me :) 

I hope to get some peace of mind with the tests they will be doing. 

Good luck to anyone. Please share any stories of how you feel about other people you know getting pregnant and how you feel about it, I'd like to know I'm not the only person who might resent others at times.


----------



## Megg33k

You're right, Virginia... It totally won't help much... but its good to know, in case I need to convince myself that everything is okay! Apparently the first one is mostly to find out if there is 1 or 2 more than a HB thing... but I really want that HB! LOL

Cant' wait for your Jan BFP, Dawn!

Caos - You're definitely NOT the only one who resents seeing others getting pregnant. Trust me! Its awful! :hugs: Sorry about your rough month ahead! I hope the clinic can get you all sorted!


----------



## MrsGAnderson

caos - i too feel awful when other people announce pregnancies and have their babies, it reminds me of what i could have had, if my body hadnt rejected it! :( hopefully we will all get there. were here for you to lean on if you need us more this month xxx


----------



## neffie

Sorry dawny :hugs:, but hang in there. You'll get your :bfp: soon.

Caos, my thoughts are with you for this tough month. Cry if you need to. Even though the pain is always there, I know that it's helped me a great deal.

Happy New Year to everyone! :flower:


----------



## chevelle383

Hi all. Im pooped, but still here. Need a bit longer to settle into work before I get anyore time on here. But Wanted to say HAPPY NEW YEARS! And also...ITS A GIRL!!!!


----------



## ttcstill

Hi Chevelle! Congrats on the Pink team! 

I dont know if you saw it but we got our BFP on Monday


----------



## Megg33k

CONGRATS, Chevelle!!! Team :pink:! How exciting! Missing you!

HAPPY NEW YEAR, to all my girls and our 1 resident boy!


----------



## dawny690

*Happy New Year Gorgeous Megg and everyone else xxxx*


----------



## dawny690

*Happy New Year to all my friends  hope you have the best year possible 

Cant believe when the new year rang in I was in tears!!!! What the fuck is wrong with me!!!! Im derranged!!!! xxxx*


----------



## Lucy1973

Happy new year everyone! :flower:

Hi Chevelle, we found out we are having a girl too! Congrats to you! :flower:

Dawny I cry at the chime of every new year......don't know why either....:hugs:

Congrats TTC! :happydance:


----------



## dawny690

*Congrats on team pink Chevelle and Lucy 

Lucy I have never NEVER EVER cried at the bell chime before so this was new to me  xxxx*


----------



## Megg33k

I've never slept through it before... I did this year though! :rofl:


----------



## bluesky

Happy New Year everyone.. 

I was asleep at 11.30, first for me since i was child.


----------



## cla

Blue you light weight lol


----------



## svetayasofiya

happy New Year everyone!!!! :hi:

Congrats on Team Pink Chevelle!!!


----------



## CaosDivino

Happy New Year everyone!! 

Congrats to the girl Chevelle!! 

A new year brings some new hope to me, and I hope to all of you out there. 

I think this thread and the ability to pour my guts out to kind and caring people has made 2010 a lot easier to get through... and I know 2011 will bring lots of new BFP's for people, and I hope I am one of them :D


----------



## BizyBee

Happy New Year! Thinking of you all and praying for tons of sticky bfps in 2011. xx


----------



## maratobe

happy new years girls!!
good news for 2011....i am back in the TTC game woohoo!!! :)


----------



## MrsGAnderson

welcome back maratobe :D good luck to you xx

GOOD LUCK TO ALL OF US TTCAL AND HOPEFULLY LOTS OF BFP'S TO SHARE IN THE UPCOMING MONTHS!! :D

Chevelle, thats amazing congratulations on your daughter :) you have been blessed xx

Well i was up, we had a party NYE and all the family came, it was fun.. we played on the kinect, drank lots and ate lots haha! Happy new year everyone! xxx


----------



## Fairybabe

Happy new year everyone!

Chevelle, Lucy, great news on the girls!!

Here's to a year full of bouncing babies and big fat sticky BFPs!!

Fairy xx


----------



## lynnb

Happy New Year to all

Congrats to all BFPs since I was last on here, it's been a while & there have been quite a few :happydance: & huge hugs & loads of sticky :dust: to all those still waiting for their BFP :hugs:

Can't quite believe I'm posting this but I got a faint + on Clearblue +Plus this morning, got hubby to check as I thought I was seeing things :dohh:. Going to test again tomorrow so fingers crossed.


----------



## grandbleu

*LynnB*! Amazing news for the new year! 2011 - year of the baby:baby:! I hope you get another line tomorrow as well...congratulations.


----------



## MrsGAnderson

congratulations lynn :) xxx H&H 9months xx


----------



## dawny690

I think I might have ovulated later than what I originally thought because a ic had a faint 2nd line on it very faintly pink i'm scared to test again have ran out of ic's only have 1 tesco test and 1 superdrug test am thinking of giving it til thursday or friday and trying one of them but dont know if that will be long enough or which one to use help :help: lol xxxx


----------



## Fairybabe

Dawny, do you temp? If so, maybe your temps could give you a clue? 
How many DPO do you think you could be?


----------



## dawny690

Fairybabe said:


> Dawny, do you temp? If so, maybe your temps could give you a clue?
> How many DPO do you think you could be?

Have only temped a few times this cycle so not often enough and no idea what day I could have ov'ed if I didnt when I first thought I was checking all my opk's from this cycle yesterday and there are a possible 7 extra days where I might have ov but dont know what cd they are from :wacko:


----------



## lynnb

I tested again this morning with Clearblue Digitial & got my :bfp: :happydance:. I'm so excited but so scared.

Looks like Santa read my letter :haha:


----------



## grandbleu

A proper CONGRATULATIONS then:

https://www.familylobby.com/common/tt6576827fltt.gif​

Excellent New Years and Xmas gift - Happy and Healthy 9 months!


----------



## dawny690

Congrats hun


----------



## dawny690

This is my test from yesterday xxxx
 



Attached Files:







03012011009.jpg
File size: 16.4 KB
Views: 22









03012011010.jpg
File size: 17.2 KB
Views: 23


----------



## Megg33k

Congrats, lynn!!! :hugs:

I see it on the first pic, Dawn! :)


----------



## padbrat

Firstly Happy 2011 all! x

Megg and all the other BFP girls hope all is well and stays well for you all! x

Well... we have had a rollorcoaster couple of weeks... my Obs wanted to gets us on a PGT programme cos of my genetic issues...so we were referred to a genetics consultant from Guys Hospital who told us that they won't fund that as I am too old, but that they had another idea for us... 

now this was a bit of a shock...

they want us to do egg donation as my eggs are sooo screwed up...and even more shocking they want me to ask my sister to donate as we are a genetic match!!!

You could have knocked us over with a feather... and then the cracker, the NHS will not fund it all, we have to put quite a bit of cash in to.

So New Years day, my Sis's birthday we asked her and her Hubby what they thought and they have said yes. 

Now I am sooooo screwed in the head and petrified... I don't know if this is a good thing to do. And I am worried about how hard it will be for my Sis and all of the consequences down the line. Stupid consultant with stupid ideas!!


----------



## ttcstill

Congrats Dawny


----------



## grandbleu

*Padbrat* - Wow that was a lot of news for you...Hope you are taking it all in.

Is your sister a twin? I'm just wondering why they think she is an identical match? That was nice that they are on board with you to give eggs. How are you feeling about it? 

Much luck in your decisions coming up and I hope you will have a baby to hold very soon whatever path he/she takes to come to be with you. 

:dust:


----------



## padbrat

Totally not taking it in at all....

No, she isn't a twin, but she is the closest genetic match to me as is possible and already has 2 healthy kids and conceived in the first month of trying.

TBH I am totally not convinced that this is a good idea... I am totally scared. I really don't know what to think about it.

I am gonna phone the stupid consultant tomorrow...


----------



## lynnb

dawny690 said:


> This is my test from yesterday xxxx

I can see it on both, congrats hun


----------



## grandbleu

padbrat said:


> Totally not taking it in at all....
> 
> No, she isn't a twin, but she is the closest genetic match to me as is possible and already has 2 healthy kids and conceived in the first month of trying.
> 
> TBH I am totally not convinced that this is a good idea... I am totally scared. I really don't know what to think about it.
> 
> I am gonna phone the stupid consultant tomorrow...

I have a twin that's why I'm asking...I was just trying to imagine myself in the same position...it would be a very difficult decision. :hugs:


----------



## grandbleu

*Dawny* - it's too blurry for my poor eyes...plus I don't have a trained line eye yet. I would love to see a clearer picture when you can.


----------



## padbrat

Dawny you got a positive!! YAY!!!


----------



## dawny690

grandbleu said:


> *Dawny* - it's too blurry for my poor eyes...plus I don't have a trained line eye yet. I would love to see a clearer picture when you can.

That was taken on my phone. Not even hubby knows want a better line before then. Xxxx


----------



## MrsGAnderson

padbrat - :hugs: that would be the most difficult decision ever! i dont envy you for being in that position but im sure whatever your decision is it will be the best one for having a baby of your own! lots of love xx

dawny - congratulations huni :D x


----------



## grandbleu

dawny690 said:


> grandbleu said:
> 
> 
> *Dawny* - it's too blurry for my poor eyes...plus I don't have a trained line eye yet. I would love to see a clearer picture when you can.
> 
> That was taken on my phone. Not even hubby knows want a better line before then. XxxxClick to expand...

OK I get why it's blurry now...if you get a chance later I'd love to see another picture. I'm going to wait to tell my OH too till I see a super dark line! Hoping that will be in a week...Hope this is your BFP!!!:happydance:


----------



## Fairybabe

LynnB CONGRATS!! Happy and healhty 9 months to you!

Dawny, i see somethign on the left one. Loooking good girl! Maybe go treat yourself to a FRER or clearblue or something that gives more definitive lines?

Padbrat, that's a massive thing to think about. Wow. Does the hosp not have some sort of counsellor who can help you talk through all the issues with you and your sis etc?

Hoping to ov towards teh end of th week/weekend. Gonna aim to catch that new year eggy!!

Hope all is well with everyone.

Fairy xx


----------



## dawny690

I'll try doing one after work


----------



## Bittersweet

congrats to all the new bfps :)xx


----------



## Megg33k

That's a lot to take in, pad! OMG! :hugs: I hope you figure out what to do. I think its great that your sister agreed to do it for you! 

Can't wait for your next test, Dawn!


----------



## Fairybabe

Hey Megg, how you feeling?? Any yucky but welcome symptoms?

Fairy xx


----------



## Megg33k

I'm feeling okay. Not too many yucky symptoms! But, I think I feel enough here and there to be content, ya know? I'm getting up a jillion times a night to pee and stuff like that. My boobs are very sore. I have odd twinges/cramps here and there. I've seen a couple incidents of pink on my tissue, but right on time for when they say it can happen from the mucus plug forming. So, its almost made me feel better than worse. My sleeping is a bit screwy... either really tired or can't sleep at all, depending on the day. My eating habits are strange too. So, just enough... I'm actually not very worried right now, but we'll see how I feel Thur night! LOL

How're you doing, hun? xxx


----------



## Fairybabe

All sounding very good Megg. Not long til the scan now! We want more pics!

AFM, well Xmas was v v hard emotionally. I would be fine one minute, then the whole "i'm not preg, i miss my angels" would hit and i'd tear up, so have to go hide away. But then i figured not being preg i might as well not hold back on the wine, the soft cheese and pate etc etc so have gained a few lbs!!!

Feeling a bit more optimistic now approaching ov again. And i've ordered the natural progesterone cream, to at least try and see if it helps. Hoping the next few months aren't too much of a roller coaster as i head towards my first due date on 9th march. 

Hoping for a Jan BFP so my next Christmas has a bouncing baby. 

Here's hoping.

Fairy xx


----------



## Megg33k

I hope you get it, honey! :hugs:

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## padbrat

They sound a fine bunch of symptoms to me Meggy Moo! Am looking forward to the U/S piccy!

It is a hell of a lot to take in.... can one of you just tell me what to do... purrrlllleeaaassseee with a cherry on top!! Thank you all for your messages...


----------



## Razcox

Fairybabe said:


> AFM, well Xmas was v v hard emotionally. I would be fine one minute, then the whole "i'm not preg, i miss my angels" would hit and i'd tear up, so have to go hide away. But then i figured not being preg i might as well not hold back on the wine, the soft cheese and pate etc etc so have gained a few lbs!!!

I can understand this and was pretty much the same. Really tucked into that pate LOL Diet starts tomorrow though . . .


----------



## grandbleu

I don't know your whole story *Pad* so I'm just going on your last post.

If there was any chance that some of my eggs would be OK I would try IVF with my own eggs. If that's just not possible because the doctor doesn't think it would be good then I would use my sister's eggs...she is my identical twin so I guess it's a little bit different than a sister but practically the same but psychologically I think it would be hard knowing that it wasn't my egg. However if I knew that I wanted a child that was closest biologically to me as possible that would be something I would have to come to terms with and I would go through with it if that offered the highest possibility of success. 

HTH.


----------



## Tigerlilies

Catching up here....

Lynn congrats!!!! 

Pad...oh man hun, that is a huge decision and I don't think there's any right answer, you'll have to do what you and your husband is most comfortable with and it might take a bit to figure out your feelings. Is a test tube baby with your own egg to make sure it's genetically healthy possible? I'm sure it's pricey but since you already have to dish out money for a donated egg it might not be much more comparatively?....

Meggs, congrats on symptoms! That's pretty darn good for not even being 6wks yet!

Dawny, I can definitely see the line in the second picture! FX'd for you!!!!!

Fairy, I hope January is both our months for blessings!

ASM, I go in tomorrow to see if my eggs are mature enough to get the ovidrel shot.


----------



## Fairybabe

Good luck tomorrow Tigerlillies!


----------



## dawny690

*Cant find my camera :'( sorry maybe in a few days if I test again the line will not matter if its blurry xxxx*


----------



## Megg33k

We'll wait, Dawn! :hugs:

Hope its time for the trigger, Tigerlilies! 

I'm sure you'll make the right decision, Pad... I talked to Amos today and told her hi from you. She "aww"ed that you still ask about her! :) Says she hopes to be back on BnB sooner than later.. when she's ready.


----------



## MrsGAnderson

i cant wait to see all these tests dawny :hugs: and your scan piccy megg :) x

good luck tigerlilies xx


----------



## VGibs

Oh Amos...I miss her too I hope everything is ok with her


----------



## grandbleu

*Dawny* - any new tests to post??? :dust:

*Tiger* - is is trigger time??? Hope so :)


----------



## Megg33k

She's okay, Virginia! :)


----------



## dawny690

grandbleu said:


> *Dawny* - any new tests to post??? :dust:
> 
> *Tiger* - is is trigger time??? Hope so :)

*No not today am trying to decide when to test I'm thinking friday but with the tesco test or superdrug test? xxxx*


----------



## doddy0402

congrats to all recent bfps and hugs for those who have lost.

dawn I see a line even on the blurry pics so I think congratulations will be in order soon (i've heard good things about the superdrug tests so maybe try one of them?)

afm just wanted to say that I have just got a bfp on a frer, so after waiting almost 1 year to the day, I am back on the early pregnancy rollercoaster...absolutely terrified!x


----------



## grandbleu

doddy0402 said:


> afm just wanted to say that I have just got a bfp on a frer, so after waiting almost 1 year to the day, I am back on the early pregnancy rollercoaster...absolutely terrified!x

Congratulations and lots of sticky dust :dust:


----------



## Megg33k

doddy0402 said:


> congrats to all recent bfps and hugs for those who have lost.
> 
> dawn I see a line even on the blurry pics so I think congratulations will be in order soon (i've heard good things about the superdrug tests so maybe try one of them?)
> 
> afm just wanted to say that I have just got a bfp on a frer, so after waiting almost 1 year to the day, I am back on the early pregnancy rollercoaster...absolutely terrified!x

OMG! :wohoo: I stalk you from time to time keeping an eye out for your BFP! CONGRATS!!!


----------



## doddy0402

thanks girls!!

my emotions are all over the place, I don't know if i should laugh or cry.

I have concentrated so hard on getting pregnant again, that now I am, I don't know what to feel. I don't want to lose another little bubs.x:nope:


----------



## Megg33k

That's totally how I felt too... It was so hard to get pregnant... I was like... "WHAT NOW?"


----------



## Dazed

Congrats Doddy. I hope to be there soon with you.


----------



## Megg33k

You will, Lisa!


----------



## Dazed

Megg33k said:


> You will, Lisa!

I know I will one day. But as you know, the longer it takes, the harder the toll it is on your mental state. I'm good for now, but I'm sure come the end of January I will secretly be a complete and utter wreck!


----------



## Megg33k

Dazed said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> You will, Lisa!
> 
> I know I will one day. But as you know, the longer it takes, the harder the toll it is on your mental state. I'm good for now, but I'm sure come the end of January I will secretly be a complete and utter wreck!Click to expand...

I know, honey! I really do! I've been a wreck for... uhm... how long? I understand. And, I'll be here for you if you're only a wreck in secret!


----------



## Dazed

Megg33k said:


> I know, honey! I really do! I've been a wreck for... uhm... how long? I understand. And, I'll be here for you if you're only a wreck in secret!

Thanks Meggie moo :hugs: I don't know what I would do without you and the rest of the TTCAL girls. Its definately helping TRYING to not symptom spot this month.


----------



## Megg33k

Dazed said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> I know, honey! I really do! I've been a wreck for... uhm... how long? I understand. And, I'll be here for you if you're only a wreck in secret!
> 
> Thanks Meggie moo :hugs: I don't know what I would do without you and the rest of the TTCAL girls. Its definately helping TRYING to not symptom spot this month.Click to expand...

I vowed only to spot things I couldn't ignore! I didn't look for stuff... ya know? Now I look for stuff and can't find it anyway! :rofl: So, obviously, symptom spotting is kind of pointless anyway... I know I'm pregnant and still feel normal most of the time!


----------



## Dazed

Megg33k said:


> I vowed only to spot things I couldn't ignore! I didn't look for stuff... ya know? Now I look for stuff and can't find it anyway! :rofl: So, obviously, symptom spotting is kind of pointless anyway... I know I'm pregnant and still feel normal most of the time!

With my first I had NO symptoms to really speak of. At least nothing that was worth taking note.


----------



## doddy0402

oh dazed, I hope you will too! I think you lost your angel around the same time as me and so I'm sure you have been feeling the same as I have.

thinking of you hun.xx

x


----------



## Megg33k

Love your ticker, hun!


----------



## lynnb

Congratulations Doddy :happydance:


----------



## doddy0402

Megg33k said:


> Love your ticker, hun!



Ha thanks, i am having a PMA moment...just hope I can keep it until september this time!x


----------



## Megg33k

doddy0402 said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> Love your ticker, hun!
> 
> 
> 
> Ha thanks, i am having a PMA moment...just *hope I can keep it until september *this time!xClick to expand...

I think that's definitely in the cards!


----------



## doddy0402

Megg33k said:


> doddy0402 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> Love your ticker, hun!
> 
> 
> 
> Ha thanks, i am having a PMA moment...just *hope I can keep it until september *this time!xClick to expand...
> 
> I think that's definitely in the cards!Click to expand...


oh I really hope so, and not just for me, think we have all had enough heartache to last a lifetime, its time for us to get the take home babies we've been waiting for.x


----------



## Megg33k

doddy0402 said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> doddy0402 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> Love your ticker, hun!
> 
> 
> 
> Ha thanks, i am having a PMA moment...just *hope I can keep it until september *this time!xClick to expand...
> 
> I think that's definitely in the cards!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> oh I really hope so, and not just for me, think we have all had enough heartache to last a lifetime, its time for us to get the take home babies we've been waiting for.xClick to expand...

Agreed... 100%


----------



## VGibs

Awwwww Megg has a sweetpea! I loved that ticker the first few months but then it gets slower like you stay a banana for three weeks or something.


----------



## Megg33k

Yeah, I hate when it sticks on one fruit forever!


----------



## padbrat

Wooo hoo... all the new BFP's!! Yay!

meggy... waiting for scan piccy...

Well my Sister confirmed she will donate her eggs for us if we want... got up the courage to phone stupid consultant and she isn't in... GRRRR...

orginally I was supposed to go on a form of IVF where they check your eggs to see if there are any genetic defects and only put in non defective ones..but apparently I am too old and the chances of it working for me are too small... and it is mega expensive to fund yourself and there are only 2 places in the whole country that do it....and there are no guarentees my eggs are even good enough to be implanted anymore cos they are sooo messed up gentically...

Ho hum... never simple...

But I have so appreciated reading everyones thoughts and opinons... Thank you all.. please feel free to comment any that haven't. It is so important to get others opinons cos you may have thought of something I haven't..


----------



## padbrat

ahhh Amos.... my fellow sassy whiner... so miss her.... xx


----------



## grandbleu

Still tough decisions hon -

I would probably use your sister's eggs then if they are very sound. I would like the idea that they came from within the same family...and you know her completely...rather than an anonymous donor. Just my opinion. I wouldn't want to have to go through egg retrieval myself if there were only a very slim chance that my eggs would be good enough. I would want to have the best chance possible the 1st time around and especially if funding were an issue. 

HTH


----------



## MrsGAnderson

congratulations on all your bfp's very jelous (but in the best possible way) i hope its me next xx :D


----------



## grandbleu

MrsGAnderson said:


> congratulations on all your bfp's very jelous (but in the best possible way) i hope its me next xx :D

Ditto - Not jealous in a bad way at all...so happy for everyone...just don't want to be left in the dust. I would love to join you. FXed for you as well hon!


----------



## MrsGAnderson

we will get our bfp's grandbleu :) hopefully soon xx


----------



## Megg33k

I'd do it, pad... If I needed to and had any biological relatives who could help (I have zero biological relatives, as I'm adopted), I think I would do it without much hesitation!


----------



## svetayasofiya

Hi girls! Hope everyone is doing well! 

padbrat- I think that is really amazing of your sister to donate her eggs to you. You've obviously given it alot of thought and if you both are totally comfortable with it then you should definitely proceed. My only advice would be to get a lawyer and make everything very business like and in writing. Sounds horrible, but even though it's your sister, you still have to proceed with caution. I saw an episode of 16 and pregnant where the girls aunt and uncle wanted to adopt her baby. They proceeded like a regular legal adoption the whole bit. You have to, especially when dealing with family. You don't want any shades of grey with this transaction. I think it has to be black and white because this ultimately is going to be *your* baby. :hugs: 
I hope I wasn't out of line, just giving you my opinion.


----------



## BizyBee

Congrats on all the new bfps! :)

Pad, I think it's a great decision and I agree that I'd rather have an egg from my sister than anonymous. FX for you.


----------



## Tigerlilies

Congratulations Doddy!

Meggs, 6wks! Yaaaayyyyy!

Pad, I second Chris on the legal documents, it would put you at ease later down the road.



grandbleu said:


> *
> Tiger* - is is trigger time??? Hope so :)

I did get scanned and had a 34mm, 26mm, 21mm, and a 17mm. Did my ovidrel at 6pm and been a bit busy since! :winkwink: I had strict dr orders that we need to :sex: tomorrow and Thursday night....I think DH is worn out just by the thought of it! ::haha:


----------



## Fairybabe

Go Tiger!!!! Catch those eggs! Those are pretty fat follicles, which must be a good sign right?
Hurrah!!!

Fairyxx


----------



## Megg33k

Woohoo, Tiger!


----------



## svetayasofiya

Go Tiger! :thumbup: :rofl:


----------



## ttcstill

Thought I would drop and and let you all know I am fine.... Metallic taste in my mouth and BBS are sore now I have my interview appointment tomorrow but wont see the doctor for a couple of weeks.


----------



## grandbleu

*Tiger* - Have fun :sex: and catch that egg...I don't know much about follicles (or even where they are and what they do! - I'm guessing somewhere in/around the ovaries???) but it sounds good :)

*TTCStill* - excellent beginning preggo signs! What's the interview appt. for??? Do they examine??? Bloods???


----------



## ttcstill

They ask you 10,000 questions about family history, last menstrual information, and draw bloods. Then they set you up to see the OB.


----------



## Tigerlilies

TTCstill, good luck on the interview (nothing like being asked the same questions over and over again!) and better yet on your apt in two weeks!



grandbleu said:


> *Tiger* - Have fun :sex: and catch that egg...I don't know much about follicles (or even where they are and what they do! - I'm guessing somewhere in/around the ovaries???) but it sounds good!

They're the eggs in the ovaries before "exploding" out for ovulation to meet prince spermy! I actually read that online, O being explained as the follicle "exploding" out of the ovary.....lol like some kind of canon! :haha:


----------



## Tigerlilies

Fairybabe said:


> Go Tiger!!!! Catch those eggs! Those are pretty fat follicles, which must be a good sign right?
> Hurrah!!!
> 
> Fairyxx

Definitely good sizes! I was afraid the 34mm was too big, like something might genetically wrong with it to be so ripe but the nurse said it was fine. I was a little surprised that with 100mg of clomid there wasn't more. I did loose some from my initial scan at the start of the cycle so hopefully something good will happen with the remaining eggs. I really hope two made it out, ya know, double my chances of being able to keep one....so sad to have to think like that but I know you all know what I mean.....


----------



## ttcstill

I am going to scream.... I have tried to change my profile picture on here a hundred times and it will not do it... it shows the new picture in the edit profile picture screen but it has not changed it in the posts!


----------



## bluesky

Loads of :dust: Tiger


----------



## grandbleu

ttcstill said:


> I am going to scream.... I have tried to change my profile picture on here a hundred times and it will not do it... it shows the new picture in the edit profile picture screen but it has not changed it in the posts!

Weird...are you changing your profile pic on your profile page or your avatar that shows up on your posts??? Maybe that's the problem. I haven't changed mine since I started (waiting for the BFP first) but I wouldn't think there would be a limit to how many times you can change it. Hmmmm...


----------



## ttcstill

okay sorry that is the problem thanks for your help


----------



## grandbleu

Good, glad you got it working...the happy parents to be...nice new pic. :winkwink:


----------



## Megg33k

Love the new pic, ttcstill! :) Love the Sept Sweet Peas thing too! I so wish I was due 2 days later! :hissy: I want it!


----------



## ttcstill

Megg33k said:


> Love the new pic, ttcstill! :) Love the Sept Sweet Peas thing too! I so wish I was due 2 days later! :hissy: I want it!

Thanks Meg


----------



## Fairybabe

Not long to your scan Megg!!! You should run a minute by minute countdown ticker!!! 

CD15 here, hope to ov in the next three days. My progesterone cream arrived today. Am very excited to see if it makes a difference. 

TTCstill, lovely picture!

Grandbleu, when you gonna test.

Anyone seen CJSG?? Not seen her on here for a bit. Hope you are ok girl!
Dawny, how you doing?

Fairy xx


----------



## dawny690

*I'm good thanks fairy you? xxxx*


----------



## grandbleu

*Fairy* - testing January 10th if AF is not showing signs! :) I wait till the very end! :) You better get busy hon...to catch that egg :thumbup:


----------



## Fairybabe

Grandbleu, I intend to!!! As soon as DH and i are both home this eve, it's game on!!! And tomorrow. And the day after that. And SUnday too if needs be!!

Dawny, am ok. Just wanna ov!! Fed up with it being cd18ish. WOuld like a day 16 and a 12-14 day LP. Sigh. Will see if this natural prog cream makes any diff. I wanna ov so i can start using it!!

Fairy xx


----------



## dawny690

*I hope you ov soon hun xxxx*


----------



## Loren

Megg33k said:


> Love the Sept Sweet Peas thing too! I so wish I was due 2 days later! :hissy: I want it!

beleive me megg u wont be saying that towards the end u want it earlier haha xxx i'd giv my right leg to have a sooner due date pregnancy hurts now :( xxx


----------



## ttcstill

I had quite a scare this morning small amount of blood but it stopped as quickly as it got started.... I thank God for every trial as I know it makes me stronger but I would be extremely grateful for an uneventful pregnancy all the way to the end.


----------



## doddy0402

ttcstill said:


> I had quite a scare this morning small amount of blood but it stopped as quickly as it got started.... I thank God for every trial as I know it makes me stronger but I would be extremely grateful for an uneventful pregnancy all the way to the end.



hope your feeling ok now hun...and fingers crossed that will be the last of it. You are much stronger than I am, I think if I see even a hint of blood, I will have a complete melt down!!x :hugs:


----------



## ttcstill

Had another spot of blood while cooking dinner this was red blood but just a few drops followed by some weird feelings in my tummy but the bleeding has stopped again... I hope and pray this does not turn out bad... this is my dear husbands 3rd attempt and we have yet to be successful.:shrug:


----------



## svetayasofiya

ttcstill- I really hope it's nothing :hugs: You're only 5 weeks so it could still be implantation bleeding. Stay positive!


----------



## padbrat

Oooo meggy moo... such an amazing piccy of your baby.. and a great heartbeat...

Such good vibes for all you yummy mummys to be!

And also many thanks for everyones thoughs on my situation....believe me I have read and taken on board everything you guys have said and you have all just said everything I was thinking anyway. In the UK legally their is no claim by the donor no matter who they are or what the relationship is... though I will still have a lawyer draw up an agreement... sounds harsh, but I agree everything must be discussed and agreed on.

Have phoned the Consultant and she is happy... now have to call my Obs and get it all started... GULP..


----------



## Megg33k

So excited to hear you're going for it, Pad! :hugs:

Forgot to update in here... All is well! 1 perfect little blob with a heart rate of 122!

<--- Pic!


----------



## Fairybabe

Megg!!! That's the best pic and best news ever!!!!! Sooo thrilled for you!

Padbrat, so pleased you are going ahead! Good luck! How long does it all take?

Hoping for a positive opk some point soon! Come on egg!

Fairy xx


----------



## Megg33k

OPK dust! :dust:


----------



## joey300187

can i join please 1st month back ttc after 6 month break following 4th loss. hoping my BFP comes very soon xxx


----------



## padbrat

it is beautiful Meggy and like I said... your baby has a heart to love you with now!

Fairy I have no idea... this has all happened quickly and i have no idea what will happen... will update you all when I know more lol


----------



## ttcstill

Megg- that is awesome.... 



I had my scan today and they did not see anything..... my betas are 623 and I am 5 weeks 3 days....... I have to go in on Tuesday and get more bloods drawn and repeat the scan. I am very scared and took another dollar store test today .... I think it looks lighter.... but I am going to try and keep faith!:shrug:


----------



## Tigerlilies

Meggs! A HR of 122!!!!! That's freakin awesome!!! I'm so happy for you! 

Pad, congrats on your decision! Wishing you a ton of luck!

Ttcstill, I hope everything is okay. :hugs:


----------



## Fairybabe

TTCstill, hang in there hon, 623 is still in the normal range for your dates, the important thing is what the number does over the next few days.

Am sure someone will correct me if i am wrong, but at 5wks 3 days, it's ok not to see anything on the scan i think? Am sure i have seen that a few times on here before. My understanding that scans rarely show up anything before that stage anyway.

It's soooo hard not to worry. So sending you big hugs.

Fairy xx


----------



## cla

Meggs congrats Hun xxx


----------



## grandbleu

ttcstill said:


> Megg- that is awesome....
> 
> 
> 
> I had my scan today and they did not see anything..... my betas are 623 and I am 5 weeks 3 days....... I have to go in on Tuesday and get more bloods drawn and repeat the scan. I am very scared and took another dollar store test today .... I think it looks lighter.... but I am going to try and keep faith!:shrug:

Sorry they didn't see anything - 623 is definitely in the normal range and like Fairy said I think 5 is very early to see anything on the screen. :dust: I really hope everything is OK.


----------



## cla

Ttcstill fingers crossed for you Hun xx


----------



## lynnb

ttcstill - hope everything goes OK for you, I don't think an ultrasound shows anything until your HGC is 1000 or above so fingers, toes etc crossed for next week :hugs: Excert below from American Pregnancy Association website - will hopefully stop you worrying too much.

_Human chorionic gonadotropin (hCG) levels can have quite a bit of variance at this point. Anything from 18 - 7,340 mIU/ml is considered normal at 5 weeks. Once the levels have reached at least 2000, some type of development is expected to be seen in the uterus using high resolution vaginal ultrasound. If using a transabdominal ultrasound, some type of development should be seen when the hCG level has reached 3600 mIU/ml. Although development may be seen earlier, these levels provide a guide of when something is expected to be seen. _

Meggs - What a fab photo & hb, you must be on :cloud9:

Padbrat - So happy you've come to a decision, can't wait to hear all about it :happydance:

Fairybabe - Sending you loads of sticky :dust: for when you get your +OPK

Joey - Welcome, gl & fingers crossed for your :bfp: soon


----------



## joey300187

thanks lynne, congrats on ur recent BFP!;). if you dont mind me asking did you try/do anything diff this cycle? xxx


----------



## Megg33k

joey300187 said:


> can i join please 1st month back ttc after 6 month break following 4th loss. hoping my BFP comes very soon xxx

Sure, honey! I'll get you added. When was your last loss? July? So sorry for your losses, sweetie! :hugs: 



padbrat said:


> it is beautiful Meggy and like I said... *your baby has a heart to love you with now!*
> 
> Fairy I have no idea... this has all happened quickly and i have no idea what will happen... will update you all when I know more lol

Awwwwwww! :cry: :cloud9:



ttcstill said:


> Megg- that is awesome....
> 
> 
> 
> I had my scan today and they did not see anything..... my betas are 623 and I am 5 weeks 3 days....... I have to go in on Tuesday and get more bloods drawn and repeat the scan. I am very scared and took another dollar store test today .... I think it looks lighter.... but I am going to try and keep faith!:shrug:

They can't usually see anything until your HCG is over 1000 or something like that. I think someone else posted an exact #. Anyway, that's totally normal! You'll probably be able to see stuff in just 2 days!


----------



## lynnb

joey300187 said:


> thanks lynne, congrats on ur recent BFP!;). if you dont mind me asking did you try/do anything diff this cycle? xxx

Hubby & I talked to our Dr about fertility treatment the week before we conceived so I think I was a little more realxed than usual, but I had flu at the time so we only :sex: once & I thought it was probably too late in my cycle. It was a total shock to find out we're pregnant :shock: Apart from that I didn't do anything I haven't tried before, big 'O' after hubby, legs in air for 20 mins after etc.

Have you had any tests done?


----------



## joey300187

yeah had quite a few unsure of all the names firstly my local hospital tried running bloods and doing an internal scan to measure inside, that was 10 pots of blood the first time then 4 repeated all came back normal then i got referred to st marys where they did 8 then 2 (i think some they need 2 results the same to be certain that is whats wrong) also had the dye procedure? to check all my tubes are clear (seemed pretty pointless after 4 mc's cos quite obv my eggs where getting to right place. also with the dye thing they wanted to check as on their original internal scan they thought i had a tiny dip in my uterus aften referred to as "heart shaped" but they now dont believe this is the case. and again all bloods normal. got our final results on 22nd dec and just told to try again when we feel ready so started right away ov'd 24th dec, af was due yesterday no sign yet but have to say i dont really feel "preg" so not sure. gonna test 2morra unless the witch shows before then.

Maybe you ov later than you first thought then. sorry the message got so long lol just wanted to give u all the info ;) congrats again is lovely to hear success stories xxxxx


----------



## padbrat

awww Meggy didn't mean to make ya cry hun... it is a good thing that baby loves you as much as you love baby xxx


----------



## ttcstill

I am feeling better ..... still a bit nervous about the lower levels and such but now that i think of it they are saying I am 2 days behind where FF put me..... could be!


----------



## joey300187

ok ladies here goes.

woke up this morning 2 days late and plucked up the courage to do a test, the result......... BFP!!!!!! am in absolute total shock and over the moon. This baby WILL stick (already had my other half laid beside my belly instructing the baby to do so!! hehe). please send lots of sticky thoughts my way. Wishing you all a BFP very soon! xxxxxxx


----------



## lynnb

:dust:


joey300187 said:


> ok ladies here goes.
> 
> woke up this morning 2 days late and plucked up the courage to do a test, the result......... BFP!!!!!! am in absolute total shock and over the moon. This baby WILL stick (already had my other half laid beside my belly instructing the baby to do so!! hehe). please send lots of sticky thoughts my way. Wishing you all a BFP very soon! xxxxxxx

Fantastic news, congratulations, sending loads of sticky :dust: your way :happydance:


----------



## joey300187

thank you soo much! i cant believe it! ;) xxx


----------



## maratobe

congrats to all the BFPs ladies!! :) xxxxxx


----------



## doddy0402

joey300187 said:


> ok ladies here goes.
> 
> woke up this morning 2 days late and plucked up the courage to do a test, the result......... BFP!!!!!! am in absolute total shock and over the moon. This baby WILL stick (already had my other half laid beside my belly instructing the baby to do so!! hehe). please send lots of sticky thoughts my way. Wishing you all a BFP very soon! xxxxxxx



congrats hun...sticky thoughts on their way!!x


----------



## bluesky

Congtrats Joey!


----------



## dawny690

*Congrats Joey xxxx*


----------



## Fairybabe

Nice one Joey! Congrats and sticky dust to you and the LO!
Fairy xx


----------



## Megg33k

Congrats, Joey!!!!


----------



## Lucy1973

Congrats to the new BFP's, and congrats to Megg with a tiny little heartbeat! :happydance::happydance::happydance: So amazing isn't it when you hear it the first time! :hugs:


----------



## svetayasofiya

Congrats Joey!!!


----------



## Tigerlilies

Congratulations Joey!


----------



## Megg33k

It is, Lucy! Best moment ever!


----------



## padbrat

Congrats Joey!!

.... pad's update... have spoken to Obs consultant and been referred to the Lister Hospital in London... anyone know anything about it other than it is mega expensive??


----------



## Megg33k

I've seen good things, but no specific info!


----------



## lynnb

padbrat said:


> Congrats Joey!!
> 
> .... pad's update... have spoken to Obs consultant and been referred to the Lister Hospital in London... anyone know anything about it other than it is mega expensive??

That is the clinic my Dr was going to refer me to & he has 2 children by IVF through that clinic, so it should be good :thumbup:. He also said it usually takes 2 or 3 attempts at about £4k each time to have a baby.

Fingers crossed it works quickly for you :hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

lynnb said:


> padbrat said:
> 
> 
> Congrats Joey!!
> 
> .... pad's update... have spoken to Obs consultant and been referred to the Lister Hospital in London... anyone know anything about it other than it is mega expensive??
> 
> That is the clinic my Dr was going to refer me to & he has 2 children by IVF through that clinic, so it should be good :thumbup:. He also said it usually takes 2 or 3 attempts at about £4k each time to have a baby.
> 
> Fingers crossed it works quickly for you :hugs:Click to expand...

It usually takes 2-3 cycles? Really? What's their success rate per cycle?


----------



## lynnb

Megg33k said:


> lynnb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> padbrat said:
> 
> 
> Congrats Joey!!
> 
> .... pad's update... have spoken to Obs consultant and been referred to the Lister Hospital in London... anyone know anything about it other than it is mega expensive??
> 
> That is the clinic my Dr was going to refer me to & he has 2 children by IVF through that clinic, so it should be good :thumbup:. He also said it usually takes 2 or 3 attempts at about £4k each time to have a baby.
> 
> Fingers crossed it works quickly for you :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> It usually takes 2-3 cycles? Really? What's their success rate per cycle?Click to expand...

For Blastocyst tranfer it was 47% for my age range


----------



## Megg33k

lynnb said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lynnb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> padbrat said:
> 
> 
> Congrats Joey!!
> 
> .... pad's update... have spoken to Obs consultant and been referred to the Lister Hospital in London... anyone know anything about it other than it is mega expensive??
> 
> That is the clinic my Dr was going to refer me to & he has 2 children by IVF through that clinic, so it should be good :thumbup:. He also said it usually takes 2 or 3 attempts at about £4k each time to have a baby.
> 
> Fingers crossed it works quickly for you :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> It usually takes 2-3 cycles? Really? What's their success rate per cycle?Click to expand...
> 
> For Blastocyst tranfer it was 47% for my age rangeClick to expand...

Hmm... I guess I never checked in specific age ranges or anything. I just knew that my clinic's success rate was 60% per cycle... but I suppose that included everyone. If I looked a breakdown, I bet 47% is actually really good! Makes sense that it changes.


----------



## bbhopes

I had a hard time finding this, phew...congrats to all the BFP's.


----------



## padbrat

lynnb said:


> padbrat said:
> 
> 
> Congrats Joey!!
> 
> .... pad's update... have spoken to Obs consultant and been referred to the Lister Hospital in London... anyone know anything about it other than it is mega expensive??
> 
> That is the clinic my Dr was going to refer me to & he has 2 children by IVF through that clinic, so it should be good :thumbup:. He also said it usually takes 2 or 3 attempts at about £4k each time to have a baby.
> 
> Fingers crossed it works quickly for you :hugs:Click to expand...

Thank Lynn and Megg... I know, I was looking at the prices last night and nearly passed out!! I know my Obs will fund the testing for me, but hell, it is a load of cash! don't know i could stretch to 2 or 3 times... we have decided that we will give it 1 try and if it doesn't work then we know we tried everything we could.:hugs:


----------



## padbrat

I think for my age range it was 51%... not high... I saw a clinic in Spain that reckons it gets 70%...


----------



## Megg33k

Once is all it takes sometimes. If you're using quality eggs and sperm, they should make quality embryos. The drugs will do everything they can to make the baby as sticky as possible and give it everything it needs. My body hasn't even f*cked it up! :haha:


----------



## Daniele89

not been on this for a while, congrats on all the BFP & sorry for any losses :hugs: 

AF arrived last week ... cant be doing with TTC anymore, just wait to see what happens..

im getting my hopes built up every month because my periods r always late , but there not really , my periods r just soo irregular now since my mc :/ so i dont even know when im ovulating :S 

Good luck to those still waiting for ur BFP! sending :dust: ur way! :) :) 

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## VGibs

158??? Holy liftin!!! 

On a sad note....my doggy is dying :( Hope noone minds if I am a moody cow for a few days


----------



## Megg33k

:hugs: Daniele! Sorry sweetie!

Oh no, Virginia!!! :hugs: I'm SOOOOOOOOOO sorry! I'd be a moody cow for longer than a few days... I can't imagine! :cry:


----------



## Mummytofour

Oh VGibs, big hugs to you hunni!

My father passed away on Friday morning so me being hormonal too just ain't helping! My faith gets me through the rough bits and I smile when I think we all gathered on Twelfth Day to say goodbye to him which was the day the three kings first visited Jesus and is the beginning of Epiphany.

New era, new life. <<hugs>>


----------



## Tigerlilies

Sorry about your doggy VGibs, I can't image what kind of wreck I'd be when it's my dog's time. It's absolutely like losing a family member. :hugs:

M24, I'm terribly sorry about your dad, I have no idea what you could be going through right now. Even though you have faith which is absolutely wonderful, it still hurts, there's still a void. At least you're dad was blessed to know you were PG again, that had to make him very happy!


----------



## VGibs

Ya...and she is 18 so we have had her almost as long as my sister has been alive. She is the toughest little mutt around. But we all kind of thought that this would be her last winter. When she didnt follow my dad to go cut wood last weekend, which is something she has done every weekend since she was a puppy we knew her time was coming soon.


----------



## Megg33k

Sorry about your dad, Mummy! :hugs:


----------



## Daniele89

aww sorry 2 hear that ... :hugs: ...X


----------



## padbrat

awww such sad news all round... hugs to all.... whether you need them or not!!

Pad update.. have just called the Lister and got good news and bad news....

Good news... the upper age limit of 35 does not apply to known donors... so can use my sis...yay!!

Bad news..... using a known donor is more expensive... looking at 8-9K at the Lister... OMG nearly fell over in shock!!!

Gonna break it to Hubby and see if he wants to revise the idea of going abroad where I know someone is going already and are paying 5.5K....

Ooooo life... thanks for another kick in the guts!


----------



## Megg33k

Holy bejeezus... 8-9K?!?! :shock: OMG!


----------



## padbrat

Yep... i called the accounts guy and he said that I would pay for me and my sisters treatment... as opposed to a non known donor where you don't pay their treatment... plus all the meds... plus if we need ICSI that costs more... plus if we need emby transfer instead of blasties... omg on and on... more and more costs... the basic package for just me is 5450... plus my Sis... plus all the added on things...
Funny thing is when this all started our consultant said it would be 2.5k... so we thought... Ok we can handle that.. we could handle more, but 9K... I dunno...


----------



## Megg33k

Yeah, 9k is a lot. I got my statement from my clinic showing almost $17k pending insurance. I nearly died! We can't get IVF here for less than $10k really.


----------



## padbrat

$10K is cheaper than 9GBP...maybe I should fly to the States lol...

I know you cannot put a price on a baby and I also know that losing them is absolutely soul crushing... but I also think we need to be a little sensible... 

I feel like I am being given a massive hint .... you are not meant to have a baby...


----------



## Megg33k

Nah! Don't think that way!

And, $10k is about as cheap as you can get it here. Mine was about $17,000... which is just almost 11k in GBP. So, not cheaper. But, it worked! And, I shouldn't get stuck with most of that bill. A lot of people WOULD get stuck with that whole bill here though.

I do like the idea of you coming to the US!


----------



## Mummytofour

Wow 9-10K is massive!!!:wacko: and I thought my private consult costs were bad at approx £500 for a clomid cycle!!!:dohh:

I have read great things about the Spanish clinics and actually know a nurse at one in Valencia region who acts as a translator. Maybe worth a look?:thumbup:


----------



## padbrat

ahhhh yes the wonder of health insurance megg.... most of the policies here don't cover it... boo hoo...

Good feedback Mummy24.... thanks


----------



## dawny690

* to everyone who needs it xxxx*


----------



## MrsGAnderson

Hi ladies...:) sorry i havnt been on iv been studying for an exam and doing an essay so i prob wont be on here for very long, just taking some bnb time out!

Megg - Awww i am so happy you saw a little heartbeat! how are you feeling now. i bet it feels nice to know that your little bean is all well and dandy after your struggle to get there :). xx

How is everyone else? any bfp's iv missed a very LARGE congratulations to you all! xx

AFM -- the witch turned up on friday AM so i have gone back to clomid this month, FX xxx


----------



## Megg33k

I'm definitely feeling better knowing that my bean has a beating heart! Its been such a long road... but I'm very happy to be here... even if a bit scared!

Sorry about your AF.. Hoping Clomid cinches it for you this month!


----------



## maratobe

im excited to be here alot more this month! clomid in 2 days YAY!
meg so happy for you hunny! and all the other BFPs here! there have been a lot of BFPs since i have been gone thats for sure!


----------



## VGibs

Happy blueberry Meggs!


----------



## ttcstill

I am getting ready to go in and have my bloods drawn.... I should know in a couple hours what those are saying.....then I have the scan and physical this afternoon.


----------



## lynnb

ttcstill said:


> I am getting ready to go in and have my bloods drawn.... I should know in a couple hours what those are saying.....then I have the scan and physical this afternoon.

Good Luck, keeping everything crossed for you


----------



## Megg33k

Thanks! I'm excited to be a blueberry today! Poppyseed to blueberry in 3 weeks! :happydance:

Good luck, ttcstill!


----------



## ttcstill

So I went in to get my bloods drawn and apparently Thursday my HCg was 623 and my progesterone was only 7.7 they say they like it to be 10 or above... so if my HCG levels are rising then if need be they will start me on a supplement for the progesterone... I should have the results by 1130


----------



## Megg33k

Ooh! can't wait for your result! Yeah, supplements would be good. 7.7 is a bit low. If they can get you even up to 9-10, you'll be in good shape. I bet your numbers are climbing nicely!

I only just saw you're in Springfield MO! OMG! Not far from me at all!


----------



## ttcstill

How far are you Megg?


----------



## Megg33k

Around 6.5 hours... Closer than most of the BnB girls who live in another country! LOL


----------



## ttcstill

I know huh.... there was another girl ReedsGirl who is from northern Mo somewhere


----------



## Megg33k

Yes! I know ReedsGirl... well, through here! There are a few of us. Viriginia (that's her username) is from MO too! :)


----------



## Fairybabe

Which bit of the US does MO stand for? 

FINALLY got a proper positive opk today!! Hurrah!! Hubby gonna get jumped on when he walks through the door!! 

Fairy x


----------



## ttcstill

Missouri


----------



## Megg33k

Oh! She's in Missouri. I'm in Illinois! :)

Yay for + OPK!


----------



## lynnb

Fairybabe said:


> Which bit of the US does MO stand for?
> 
> FINALLY got a proper positive opk today!! Hurrah!! Hubby gonna get jumped on when he walks through the door!!
> 
> Fairy x

:happydance: have fun :sex: :blush:


----------



## VGibs

Megg33k said:


> Thanks! I'm excited to be a blueberry today! Poppyseed to blueberry in 3 weeks! :happydance:
> 
> Good luck, ttcstill!

haha And from poppyseed to bloody watermelon in 40 weeks! Midwife said today that I can go at anytime and I have a big baby in there! YIKES!


----------



## padbrat

Ooooo V... a big bouncing baba!!! Lovely.. watermelon... ooooo I am wincing at the thought...


----------



## VGibs

I literally cringed when she said big baby. Just minutes before we discussed pain relief options and we are shooting for an unmedicated birth, then when she said big baby I kinda went "Well maybe some laughing gas" LOL


----------



## padbrat

yeah and epidural and gas and air and pethadine... get it all hun... I would!! LOL


----------



## ttcstill

Well it looks like I will need an angel.....My levels dropped.... waiting to see if i have to get a DNC


----------



## Fairybabe

Oh TTCstill. Sooooo sorry to hear that. Sending you thoughts and prayers and hugs.
Fairy xx


----------



## padbrat

ooooo TTCsil... so sorry, have the dropped much, what did the hospital say? am hoping against hope that your baby stays and that heaven can't have baby for many years!!


----------



## ttcstill

they went from 633 to 281.... now to just get everything taken care of so I can move on to TTC again when the doctor permits.


----------



## grandbleu

*TTCstill* - just some extra hugs:hugs: I'm so sorry for you and your OH.


----------



## Embo78

I'm so sorry ttcstill :hugs:


----------



## padbrat

ttcstill.... I know any words are inadequete. Just know we are all here for you.


----------



## Razcox

TTC Still so sorry for you loss hun :hugs:


----------



## dawny690

* ttcstill xxxx*


----------



## VGibs

Oh so sorry ttcstill :( Its never easy and it is never fair.


----------



## Tititimes2

So sorry ttcstill. I've been lurking and really sorry to hear. I know how hard that news is. My thoughts are with you.


----------



## cla

I'm so sorry Hun sending you loads of hugs Hun xx


----------



## tryforbaby2

my gosh ttcstill....I am incredibly sorry


----------



## ttcstill

Okay so my scan showed that I have not passed the products of the pregnancy.... we are going to wait until next Tuesday and if it has not passed by then we will have a DNC on Wednesday. I have to wait 6 weeks after the DNC or after I start bleeding to begin testing.... they are going to do a genetic profile on me and the OH to be sure that there is not a genetic problem between the two of us. Plus they will do multiple tests on me to determine if there is a factor that I have that is causing the problem.... finally light at the end of the tunnel. Hopefully its not a genetic problem between the two of us and whatever they find can be fixed.


----------



## 1babylost

Hey girls! I'm new to this sight. I had a D&C on 12/7/10 at 10w5d due to a MMC at 8w5d. I just got AF on 1/6/11 and am hoping to conceive ttc is cycle. I have read online about the "sperm meets egg" plan. Has anyone tried this and had success? Also, has anyone had a miscarriage at 26 years old? I'm feeling very discouraged that this happened to me so young. This was my 1st pregnancy. I conceived the 1st month trying after going off BC pills..... hoping to conceive quickly again but trying not to be too hopeful it will happen this month....


----------



## Tigerlilies

ttcstill, I'm so sorry hun, I wish you the best of luck with these tests. :hugs:


----------



## svetayasofiya

:hugs: ttcstill xoxox I'm am sooo very sorry for your loss. I hope you get some answers soon!

1babylost- my mom had a mc at age 24 I believe, and my friend had one at age 19. Sometimes it's just one of those things and has nothing to do with age. It also doesn't mean you will have problems, it could be a one time thing and your next pregnancy will be perfect! :hugs: Sorry for your loss and hope you get your sticky bean soon.


----------



## bbhopes

I just noticed my ticker for my son says he died 
2 years, 2 months, 2 weeks and 2 days ago... how strange is it that I should notice this today???? 

TTCSTILL sorry for your loss, I hope you get your answers and quickly. I also went through genetic testing I was told the odds were low for it happening again, however its little concelation now. :hugs:


----------



## lynnb

ttcstill, so sorry for your loss hun :hugs:, hope you get answers soon

1babylost - welcome & sorry you have to be here, hope you get you're BFP soon


----------



## bluesky

:hugs: and thoughts with you ttcstill.


----------



## padbrat

dammit AF got me!


----------



## lynnb

padbrat said:


> dammit AF got me!

Bl**dy witch I wish she'd b*gger of & leave you all alone :hugs:


----------



## Dazed

Sorry Pad :hugs: That ho bag needs to take a flying leap!

I'm so sorry TTCStill. At least they are finally going to help you.


----------



## Megg33k

bbhopes - It is odd to notice precisely on all 2's!

1stbabylost - I'll get you added, hun! I'm sorry for your loss. I hope your TTCAL journey is short!

ttcstill - Oh, sweetie! I'm SOOOOOOOOO sorry! You deserve so much better than to be going through this. But, I'm so happy for you to get help with the "why"... This little angel could be saving the lives of all your future little ones!


----------



## Rabbittchild

Hi Ladies, am wondering if I can join this thread. I've just had my 5th miscarriage confirmed, have had all the recurrent miscarriage tests before this pregnancy and these showed a tendency to increased clotting so I'm supposed to take 150mg aspirin. 

Hopefully will be able to TTC soon, once the miscarriage is complete just wish it was over. 

:hugs: to all x x x


----------



## Megg33k

:hugs: Carly! Welcome! I wish you didn't have to be here, but I'm happy you found us! I'll add you right away!


----------



## Razcox

Welcome to the new ladies xxx


----------



## doddy0402

oh no ttcstill, I am so so sorry! my thoughts are with you at this horrible time.x:hugs:


----------



## ttcstill

Well I started passing today so I am at least 6 weeks out before I can begin TTC.... just want you all to know that I am rooting for you but I need a break. I will check in from time to time. :hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

:hugs: I understand. Everyone needs a break sometimes. If you want me to add a 4th angel to your banner, I can easily make the change for you!


----------



## BizyBee

:hugs: so sorry ttcstill.


----------



## ttcstill

Meg that would be great...... as long as it is green I dont care what it look like!


----------



## maratobe

soo sorry ttcstill!! :hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

ttcstill said:


> Meg that would be great...... as long as it is green I dont care what it look like!

I'll just change the 3 to a 4. Its not hard. It'll be the same banner. :hugs:


----------



## CJSG1977

oh ttcstill I am so very sorry. It is perfectly understandable you need some time out. We are still here for you and will be whenever you pop in. :hug:

I have been rather absent and expect I have missed so much. I have been thinking of you all, and will really try to catch up more.

I am back ttc after 2 months off. Only dtd on 2 fertile days though and not sure when ov was.... so not likely this month. Will try chart better next month to improve my chances.

So how is everyone doing??? :hugs:


----------



## padbrat

TTCsil... so understand... heal yourself mentally and physically chick! x

yeah AF witch (ho bag lol) bugger off and leave me alone!!! 

Have asked Obs Con for details of the clinics abroad she recommends as Lister, great as it is, is way too expensive for us... Have persauded Hubby we should have all the facts before making a decision and so we should discount the possibility until we have looked at going aboad. He cautiously agreed lol...

So I am waiting for her to call me back...

In the meantime she wanted me to get some blood tests for FSH, Rubella etc, so I will see if I can get appt today on Day 1 (ish) lol


----------



## Fairybabe

Hey CJ, good to see you. Been wondering where you were. Understand having a couple of months off. Hope you are feeling better from it. 

TTCstill, take all the time you need. We'll be thinking of you.

Welcome to the new ladies. Sorry for your losses and my you get your sticky bfps soon!

AFM, FINALLY pinged the egg yesterday (cd21!), as had temp rise this morn, so i can now use my prog cream. I'm on the bvit complex and using the progesterone cream to try and give myself a longer LP and maximise a lil implantation going on in there. Earliest i'll test if hag bag doesn't get me on 8dpo like last month, is 10dpo, cos it's dh's birthday. If i get a positive i can start using the prescribed progesterone pessaries. So more waiting!! But at least i can give DH a night off now!! LOL.

Hope everyone is doing ok today

Fairy xx


----------



## dawny690

*Still no AF or any sign of her here  xxxx*


----------



## lynnb

dawny690 said:


> *Still no AF or any sign of her here  xxxx*

:test:


----------



## dawny690

lynnb said:


> dawny690 said:
> 
> 
> *Still no AF or any sign of her here  xxxx*
> 
> :test:Click to expand...

* No had too many 's I am waiting it out til my scan that way I know for sure xxxx*


----------



## maratobe

hey girls! how is everyone?? dawny i would do what your heart says hun! :hugs: hope its all fantastic!!!


----------



## Tigerlilies

Ttcstill, I hope you're doing okay today. In a couple of weeks when things calm down, just remember you could still TTC before your 1st AF if you wanted too unless of course you're going to get some tests done. :hugs:

Oh Dawny, I hope AF doesn't show!

CJ! So missed you! I don't even know if you were around when I changed my username? So glad you're back. I hear ya on taking a couple of months off, I'm thinking of doing the same thing if this month doesn't work out.


----------



## Megg33k

Dawn - Can't wait for your scan! :)

Pad - I would love it if you ended up being treated in the US... but I know that's probably a long shot. Still, it would be great! I think I could probably convince Amos to road trip to you with me! :winkwink:

FB - Woohoo for OV!


----------



## Eternal

Thanks for this thread, its given me so much hope seeing people getting BFP in the 1st few months, I lost this baby on my 27th birthday and i dont want to get to my 28th without being pregnant or better still having a baby in my arms ... thanks for the thread xxx


----------



## Megg33k

Aww! :hugs: You're welcome, honey! I understand that sense of urgency. I hope you achieve those goals... I really do! I had the same sort of thing... I lost my 1st right before Xmas 2009... I said I would have a baby in my arms before Xmas 2010... but I had a baby in my tummy by then, and that was good enough! I found out on Dec 20... So, it was quite the gift! I wish the same or even better for you!


----------



## padbrat

Megg33k said:


> Dawn - Can't wait for your scan! :)
> 
> Pad - I would love it if you ended up being treated in the US... but I know that's probably a long shot. Still, it would be great! I think I could probably convince Amos to road trip to you with me! :winkwink:
> 
> FB - Woohoo for OV!

Hmmmm you know what.... it is not such an unlikely thing.... we have a place in FL... I wonder if there are any good clinic there?... could combine the eggy thing with a hol...hmmmm now there is an idea...


----------



## 1babylost

Eternal- ugh!! I feel like we are in the same place right now. I just lost my baby before Christmas and feel like I am on a serious mission to get pregnant again! I hope it happens soon for both of us. I tested my hcg level with hpt about a week and a half after my D&C and it was faintly positive. I then tested 2 days later and it was negative. I got my period 30 days after D&C (1/6/11). I got pregnant on my 1st try with the baby I miscarried, so I am hoping to be as lucky this time...... Testing to make sure the hcg went down gave me some reassurance that things were getting back to normal even though it was hard to see a positive pregnancy test after a MC. I hope everything works out for you! I should be ovulating next week, so here we go again! If I do get pregnant again, I surely won't be as innocently excited as I was last time!


----------



## 1babylost

Meg33K- Congrats on being pregnant! Did you take a break trying after the MC in 09 or did you try the whole yr?


----------



## VGibs

Eternal said:


> Thanks for this thread, its given me so much hope seeing people getting BFP in the 1st few months, I lost this baby on my 27th birthday and i dont want to get to my 28th without being pregnant or better still having a baby in my arms ... thanks for the thread xxx

Hope springs eternal....I got pregnant two weeks after my MC. And hopefully will any day be having this little bubs! IT CAN HAPPEN!


----------



## Tigerlilies

Eternal and 1baby, sorry you had to go through this too, I wish you two the best of luck!


----------



## dawny690

*I dont expect to see anything special on my scan just emptyness I'm used to that xxxx*


----------



## Tigerlilies

:hugs: dawny


----------



## dawny690

*Even though I have no af I just dont expect miracles, miracles never happen for me sorry I'm on a downer just preparing myself for them finding nothing in there except what they expect such as the polyp and how bad my pcos is. Do you think they will ask me when my last af was and stuff? xxxx*


----------



## Megg33k

padbrat said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> Dawn - Can't wait for your scan! :)
> 
> Pad - I would love it if you ended up being treated in the US... but I know that's probably a long shot. Still, it would be great! I think I could probably convince Amos to road trip to you with me! :winkwink:
> 
> FB - Woohoo for OV!
> 
> Hmmmm you know what.... it is not such an unlikely thing.... we have a place in FL... I wonder if there are any good clinic there?... could combine the eggy thing with a hol...hmmmm now there is an idea...Click to expand...

Ooh! There definitely are fertility clinics dotted all along FL. What part of FL? I could definitely use a FL trip... and Amos is pretty close to FL (compared to me)!!! I like this idea!



1babylost said:


> Meg33K- Congrats on being pregnant! Did you take a break trying after the MC in 09 or did you try the whole yr?

Thank you! We tried the whole year... I had another in May too... But they were both lost earlier than this... They neither one ever grew a beating heart... and this bub definitely DOES have a beating heart! :) So, that gives me comfort. I'll feel even better after my next U/S a week from today. We were trying previously to the first loss too... So, we've been at this for quite a while.



dawny690 said:


> *Even though I have no af I just dont expect miracles, miracles never happen for me sorry I'm on a downer just preparing myself for them finding nothing in there except what they expect such as the polyp and how bad my pcos is. Do you think they will ask me when my last af was and stuff? xxxx*

I'm sure they'll ask that! I hope they find something amazing, or at least something helpful! :hugs:


----------



## padbrat

Megg33k said:


> padbrat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> Dawn - Can't wait for your scan! :)
> 
> Pad - I would love it if you ended up being treated in the US... but I know that's probably a long shot. Still, it would be great! I think I could probably convince Amos to road trip to you with me! :winkwink:
> 
> FB - Woohoo for OV!
> 
> Hmmmm you know what.... it is not such an unlikely thing.... we have a place in FL... I wonder if there are any good clinic there?... could combine the eggy thing with a hol...hmmmm now there is an idea...Click to expand...
> 
> Ooh! There definitely are fertility clinics dotted all along FL. What part of FL? I could definitely use a FL trip... and Amos is pretty close to FL (compared to me)!!! I like this idea!
> 
> 
> 
> 1babylost said:
> 
> 
> Meg33K- Congrats on being pregnant! Did you take a break trying after the MC in 09 or did you try the whole yr?Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you! We tried the whole year... I had another in May too... But they were both lost earlier than this... They neither one ever grew a beating heart... and this bub definitely DOES have a beating heart! :) So, that gives me comfort. I'll feel even better after my next U/S a week from today. We were trying previously to the first loss too... So, we've been at this for quite a while.
> 
> 
> 
> dawny690 said:
> 
> 
> *Even though I have no af I just dont expect miracles, miracles never happen for me sorry I'm on a downer just preparing myself for them finding nothing in there except what they expect such as the polyp and how bad my pcos is. Do you think they will ask me when my last af was and stuff? xxxx*Click to expand...
> 
> I'm sure they'll ask that! I hope they find something amazing, or at least something helpful! :hugs:Click to expand...

Meggy we are over Orlando area... how does it all work over there? Don't know where or how to start...I like the idea too!! Could work:happydance:

Dawny... I know how you feel... :hugs: let us know how you do there.:flower:


----------



## Megg33k

padbrat said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> padbrat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> Dawn - Can't wait for your scan! :)
> 
> Pad - I would love it if you ended up being treated in the US... but I know that's probably a long shot. Still, it would be great! I think I could probably convince Amos to road trip to you with me! :winkwink:
> 
> FB - Woohoo for OV!
> 
> Hmmmm you know what.... it is not such an unlikely thing.... we have a place in FL... I wonder if there are any good clinic there?... could combine the eggy thing with a hol...hmmmm now there is an idea...Click to expand...
> 
> Ooh! There definitely are fertility clinics dotted all along FL. What part of FL? I could definitely use a FL trip... and Amos is pretty close to FL (compared to me)!!! I like this idea!
> 
> 
> 
> 1babylost said:
> 
> 
> Meg33K- Congrats on being pregnant! Did you take a break trying after the MC in 09 or did you try the whole yr?Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you! We tried the whole year... I had another in May too... But they were both lost earlier than this... They neither one ever grew a beating heart... and this bub definitely DOES have a beating heart! :) So, that gives me comfort. I'll feel even better after my next U/S a week from today. We were trying previously to the first loss too... So, we've been at this for quite a while.
> 
> 
> 
> dawny690 said:
> 
> 
> *Even though I have no af I just dont expect miracles, miracles never happen for me sorry I'm on a downer just preparing myself for them finding nothing in there except what they expect such as the polyp and how bad my pcos is. Do you think they will ask me when my last af was and stuff? xxxx*Click to expand...
> 
> I'm sure they'll ask that! I hope they find something amazing, or at least something helpful! :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Meggy we are over Orlando area... how does it all work over there? Don't know where or how to start...I like the idea too!! Could work:happydance:
> 
> Dawny... I know how you feel... :hugs: let us know how you do there.:flower:Click to expand...

Google suggests that there are tons of places near Orlando. Here's the link to the search: https://www.google.com/search?rlz=1...hrome&ie=UTF-8&q=fertility+clinic,+orlando+fl

How does it work? Uhm... Hard to say from one clinic to the next. I'd look at that list, research a bit on each clinic, and then call around to a few (if you can). Explain your situation and ask what you'd need to do. :shrug: Its probably a bit different with you being overseas... I dunno if you'd need a special referral or maybe no referral at all... You'd just have to ask them, really. I'd love to go back to Orlando!


----------



## 1babylost

does anyone know if its better to BD eveyday during fertile period or every other day? I've read a lot online, but everything seems to be conflicting. Some say everyday and others say every other...... ugh!


----------



## Tigerlilies

I think it's more of what your OH can handle.


----------



## maratobe

hey girlies! how is everyone??
well i deff feel like im back into TTC now...my clomid are making me have some pains in my ovaries and im moody and all that fun stuff!!
:happydance: LOL


----------



## Megg33k

Happy to see you back, Mara! Now to drag you to the preggo side!!! 2 weeks till the wedding! :hugs:

I have to agree with Tigerlilies!


----------



## padbrat

Megg33k said:


> padbrat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> padbrat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> Dawn - Can't wait for your scan! :)
> 
> Pad - I would love it if you ended up being treated in the US... but I know that's probably a long shot. Still, it would be great! I think I could probably convince Amos to road trip to you with me! :winkwink:
> 
> FB - Woohoo for OV!
> 
> Hmmmm you know what.... it is not such an unlikely thing.... we have a place in FL... I wonder if there are any good clinic there?... could combine the eggy thing with a hol...hmmmm now there is an idea...Click to expand...
> 
> Ooh! There definitely are fertility clinics dotted all along FL. What part of FL? I could definitely use a FL trip... and Amos is pretty close to FL (compared to me)!!! I like this idea!
> 
> 
> 
> 1babylost said:
> 
> 
> Meg33K- Congrats on being pregnant! Did you take a break trying after the MC in 09 or did you try the whole yr?Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you! We tried the whole year... I had another in May too... But they were both lost earlier than this... They neither one ever grew a beating heart... and this bub definitely DOES have a beating heart! :) So, that gives me comfort. I'll feel even better after my next U/S a week from today. We were trying previously to the first loss too... So, we've been at this for quite a while.
> 
> 
> 
> dawny690 said:
> 
> 
> *Even though I have no af I just dont expect miracles, miracles never happen for me sorry I'm on a downer just preparing myself for them finding nothing in there except what they expect such as the polyp and how bad my pcos is. Do you think they will ask me when my last af was and stuff? xxxx*Click to expand...
> 
> I'm sure they'll ask that! I hope they find something amazing, or at least something helpful! :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Meggy we are over Orlando area... how does it all work over there? Don't know where or how to start...I like the idea too!! Could work:happydance:
> 
> Dawny... I know how you feel... :hugs: let us know how you do there.:flower:Click to expand...
> 
> Google suggests that there are tons of places near Orlando. Here's the link to the search: https://www.google.com/search?rlz=1...hrome&ie=UTF-8&q=fertility+clinic,+orlando+fl
> 
> How does it work? Uhm... Hard to say from one clinic to the next. I'd look at that list, research a bit on each clinic, and then call around to a few (if you can). Explain your situation and ask what you'd need to do. :shrug: Its probably a bit different with you being overseas... I dunno if you'd need a special referral or maybe no referral at all... You'd just have to ask them, really. I'd love to go back to Orlando!Click to expand...

was just talking to girl who is doing egg donation in Georgia.... it is costing her $16,000 OMG!!!!

Maybe I am not returning to the US to do it!!! LOL

Hubby has agreed we can look at Spain lol


----------



## Megg33k

padbrat said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> padbrat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> padbrat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> Dawn - Can't wait for your scan! :)
> 
> Pad - I would love it if you ended up being treated in the US... but I know that's probably a long shot. Still, it would be great! I think I could probably convince Amos to road trip to you with me! :winkwink:
> 
> FB - Woohoo for OV!
> 
> Hmmmm you know what.... it is not such an unlikely thing.... we have a place in FL... I wonder if there are any good clinic there?... could combine the eggy thing with a hol...hmmmm now there is an idea...Click to expand...
> 
> Ooh! There definitely are fertility clinics dotted all along FL. What part of FL? I could definitely use a FL trip... and Amos is pretty close to FL (compared to me)!!! I like this idea!
> 
> 
> 
> 1babylost said:
> 
> 
> Meg33K- Congrats on being pregnant! Did you take a break trying after the MC in 09 or did you try the whole yr?Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you! We tried the whole year... I had another in May too... But they were both lost earlier than this... They neither one ever grew a beating heart... and this bub definitely DOES have a beating heart! :) So, that gives me comfort. I'll feel even better after my next U/S a week from today. We were trying previously to the first loss too... So, we've been at this for quite a while.
> 
> 
> 
> dawny690 said:
> 
> 
> *Even though I have no af I just dont expect miracles, miracles never happen for me sorry I'm on a downer just preparing myself for them finding nothing in there except what they expect such as the polyp and how bad my pcos is. Do you think they will ask me when my last af was and stuff? xxxx*Click to expand...
> 
> I'm sure they'll ask that! I hope they find something amazing, or at least something helpful! :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Meggy we are over Orlando area... how does it all work over there? Don't know where or how to start...I like the idea too!! Could work:happydance:
> 
> Dawny... I know how you feel... :hugs: let us know how you do there.:flower:Click to expand...
> 
> Google suggests that there are tons of places near Orlando. Here's the link to the search: https://www.google.com/search?rlz=1...hrome&ie=UTF-8&q=fertility+clinic,+orlando+fl
> 
> How does it work? Uhm... Hard to say from one clinic to the next. I'd look at that list, research a bit on each clinic, and then call around to a few (if you can). Explain your situation and ask what you'd need to do. :shrug: Its probably a bit different with you being overseas... I dunno if you'd need a special referral or maybe no referral at all... You'd just have to ask them, really. I'd love to go back to Orlando!Click to expand...
> 
> was just talking to girl who is doing egg donation in Georgia.... it is costing her $16,000 OMG!!!!
> 
> Maybe I am not returning to the US to do it!!! LOL
> 
> Hubby has agreed we can look at Spain lolClick to expand...

Eek! LOL I really think it depends on the clinic... There is a lot of variation on cost here, because we're not in a controlled medical system. So, one might do it for $16,000, but another might do it for MUCH cheaper. Its the hell of living in the US. You never know what you're going to get.

Spain sounds great though, I won't lie!


----------



## maratobe

Megg33k said:


> Happy to see you back, Mara! Now to drag you to the preggo side!!! 2 weeks till the wedding! :hugs:
> 
> I have to agree with Tigerlilies!

thank you hunny! i can not wait to join the preggo side!!! :happydance:
1 week and 6 days left until i am a MRS!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Megg33k

Eek! 1 week and 6 days! That's so exciting!!!! Its 1 week after my 2nd scan! YAY! 2 good Fridays in a row!


----------



## VGibs

Your getting married on my due date! hahaha


----------



## Mummytofour

Hey Pad, if you need any info on Spain let me know and I can pick my friends brain on the best places. She has gone through it twice there and has a daughter and is preggo again because of it!
She actually lives there but is originally from Essex.

She says the care there is fab and half the costs of the UK!


----------



## Daniele89

hello ladies , just a quick question abt this Chlomid: Because my periods r so irregular since my MC in July, would i juat have to go down 2 my doctors and explain this and they give me this , or do i need tests done etc to see whats going on? ..X

:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## MrsGAnderson

daniele - sorry i cant really help, he may put you on it because your irregular, but it depends if theres anything else wrong, eg: i have polycystic ovaries and i am on clomid for that reason :) good luck. x

Hi girls :hi: i hope all your pregnancies are going well and those of you TTC are gettin plenty of BD in over O time :D FX for us all.

Just popping in quickly as need to take dogs out xx


----------



## Megg33k

Daniele - It sort of depends on where you live... What country are you in?

Enjoy your time with the dogs, MrsG!


----------



## Daniele89

thanks yous xx

meg i live in Scotland (UK) ...X


----------



## Megg33k

I don't know how it works there... I think you have to go to your doctor and get referred to an gynae to get Clomid in the UK... I think...


----------



## padbrat

Mummytofour said:


> Hey Pad, if you need any info on Spain let me know and I can pick my friends brain on the best places. She has gone through it twice there and has a daughter and is preggo again because of it!
> She actually lives there but is originally from Essex.
> 
> She says the care there is fab and half the costs of the UK!

OMG that sounds fab, please can you find out some info for me? Where does she go? How many treatment did she need before she was sucessful? How much was it?... Oooo am excited now!:happydance:

Please pm me with any info.... thank you so much:hugs:


----------



## jonnanne3

Firstly, let me say congratulations to all the new :bfp:'s and :hugs: to the losses. 
Today is CD 1 for me since my loss on Dec 22nd. Af came 27 days after my loss. So I guess it was a regular cycle for me. I had taken a couple of tests last week and they were :bfn:. 
So I did a fertility test as it said to do it CD 3 (They consider spotting as day one) so I have been spotting for 2 days prior to starting today and according to them, today would be CD 3. So the test came back normal! My FSH levels appear to still be good! I will be 39 next month. So that is good news. I guess that still gives me some hope. 
Good luck ladies and Megg, I am SO HAPPY for you! Congratulations again! I can't wait to see your precious beanie on Friday! :hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

Sounds good, Anne! I wish things had gone differently... but I'm glad you're back in the game now! Good luck, sweetie!


----------



## Fallen Angel

I can add another happy story ladies, we got our :bfp: on Saturday after losing an angel in July.

Stick in there and keep it positive - you can all do it :dust:


----------



## joey300187

congrats hun xx


----------



## grandbleu

Fallen Angel said:


> I can add another happy story ladies, we got our :bfp: on Saturday after losing an angel in July.
> 
> Stick in there and keep it positive - you can all do it :dust:

Congratulations...here's some extra stick dust for you :dust:


----------



## Fallen Angel

Fanks ladies :) x


----------



## Daniele89

aww congratulations! !

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

:dust: to those still waiting for ur :bfp: ....X


----------



## Daniele89

fallen angel ... :)

i just noticed u took clomid, if u dont mind me asking , did u have irregular periods ? ? ....X


----------



## laura_2010

Hi all.....:thumbup:
Big Gratz on BFP's!! :happydance:
Can I join you all.... I had a mmc Nov and this is my first month TTC! xx :hugs:


----------



## Fallen Angel

Daniele89 said:


> fallen angel ... :)
> 
> i just noticed u took clomid, if u dont mind me asking , did u have irregular periods ? ? ....X

Hi Daniele, no worries re asking, yes I did have irregular periods, anything from 40-60 day cycle and sometimes only 1 or 2 periods a year!!!! :wacko: I have PCOS and docs reckon I don't ovulate.

But I had horrid side effects with Clomid, in saying that though, it did make me ovulate, but I still have a 38 day cycle that month.

F x


----------



## Daniele89

ohh i see :)

im thinkin abt goin to the docs :/ since my MC in July my periods have been so irregular :( very frustrating when TTC :(

wishing u a happy and healthy 9 months!! :flow: :hugs: ...X


----------



## Fallen Angel

Get yourself to the docs hon, for sure, especially if you were regular before.

Good luck with getting your :bfp: here's some baby dust for ya :dust:


----------



## Tigerlilies

Jonnanne, I'm sorry for your loss in December.

Congratulations Angel! :yipee:

Meggs, you're going to be 8wks tomorrow! :happydance:

Laura, welcome, sorry you had to be here though. Good luck this cycle!


----------



## 1babylost

congrats Fallen Angel!

so this is my first time trying opk's. I'm on cd12 of a 28 day cycle. Thought I would get a positive today but no such luck. ugh!


----------



## Megg33k

Fallen Angel said:


> I can add another happy story ladies, we got our :bfp: on Saturday after losing an angel in July.
> 
> Stick in there and keep it positive - you can all do it :dust:

Congrats, honey! :hugs:



laura_2010 said:


> Hi all.....:thumbup:
> Big Gratz on BFP's!! :happydance:
> Can I join you all.... I had a mmc Nov and this is my first month TTC! xx :hugs:

Sorry for your loss, sweetie! I'll get you added!



Tigerlilies said:


> Jonnanne, I'm sorry for your loss in December.
> 
> Congratulations Angel! :yipee:
> 
> Meggs, you're going to be 8wks tomorrow! :happydance:
> 
> Laura, welcome, sorry you had to be here though. Good luck this cycle!

I know! I already am in the UK! :)


----------



## bluesky

Congrats Fallen Angel!


----------



## Tigerlilies

1baby, I'm sure you will today! Fx'd for you!


----------



## VGibs

Happy raspberry megg!


----------



## Razcox

Congrats Fallen Angel! 

And hello new ladies x

CD2 here after the MC so will be back TTC now, taking soy this cycle.


----------



## Rabbittchild

Hi all, I hope everyone is doing ok. Am now CD4 and hoping that I can TTC this cycle. I know they like you to wait for AF after a MC but I don't want to wait, am trusting that if my body isn't ready to get pregnant, it won't but I don't want to waste any more time. Just going to be a loooong time til ovulation as I ov cd16-22.

:hugs:


----------



## cla

Congrats on the new bfp s I'm so happy for you


----------



## Megg33k

Good luck to those of you just getting back to trying! Sending loads of dust your way! :hugs:

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Fairybabe

Megg, who are the 3 bfps? I know one is fallen angel, who are the other 2?

Many congrats Fallen Angel! A sticky 9 months to you!!

Fairy xx


----------



## Megg33k

One is MrsCrabsticke. The other... I don't feel like I can announce it unless I'm given the green light... Sorry! I'm sure she'll pop in when she's ready. I just couldn't resist...


----------



## VGibs

160! Holy liftin! I wish I could remember what number I was...maybe I will go back and have a peeky poo.


----------



## Fairybabe

Thanks Megg! Great to see that number climbing! Hope i can add to it soon too. 6dpo here and counting!! Would so love to get a bfp on 10dpo cos it's DH's birthday adn that would be the best present ever (apart from the actual birth of a baby that is!!). 

Vgibs, any sign of the kick off?

Fairy x


----------



## VGibs

Fairy - There are some signs but I think she will stay put until next week. Hopefully anyways because we are moving this week :S 

I was #58....unbelieveable


----------



## Fairybabe

That would average then at just over 9 BFPs a month!!!


----------



## Megg33k

How can you tell what # you were, Virginia? I don't remember what # I was now either... I know it was a multiple of both 5 and 10... I wonder which one... Hmm...


----------



## Megg33k

We've been getting more than 9 BFP's a month on average... 160 BFP's in 12 months? That's well over 13.3! :)


----------



## grandbleu

Megg33k said:


> One is MrsCrabsticke. The other... I don't feel like I can announce it unless I'm given the green light... Sorry! I'm sure she'll pop in when she's ready. I just couldn't resist...

So exciting! Can't wait to find out the other lucky lady :) Thanks for updating! Almost the one year anniversary on January 22nd??? right???


----------



## Megg33k

grandbleu said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> One is MrsCrabsticke. The other... I don't feel like I can announce it unless I'm given the green light... Sorry! I'm sure she'll pop in when she's ready. I just couldn't resist...
> 
> So exciting! Can't wait to find out the other lucky lady :) Thanks for updating! Almost the one year anniversary on January 22nd??? right???Click to expand...

Yes, ma'am! :) 1 year on the 22nd! I can't wait!



On further inspection, I think I was #150.


----------



## Fairybabe

D'oh! Never was much good at maths! 13 a month is even better!!
How many so far in 2011?


----------



## Razcox

Really hope to be one of the ones swelling the numbers this cycle! We starting a new thread after the year mark?


----------



## VGibs

Megg33k said:


> How can you tell what # you were, Virginia? I don't remember what # I was now either... I know it was a multiple of both 5 and 10... I wonder which one... Hmm...

Well I wrote it in my journal which number I was...there was 4 girls the week i got my bfp. You were 150 werent you Megg?


----------



## Megg33k

Fairybabe said:


> D'oh! Never was much good at maths! 13 a month is even better!!
> How many so far in 2011?

5 so far this year! :)



Razcox said:


> Really hope to be one of the ones swelling the numbers this cycle! We starting a new thread after the year mark?

Uhm... I haven't considered ending this thread at the 1 year mark... but we can if someone else wants to do a new one instead. Its a lot of work, and I can't honestly imagine anyone else agreeing to take this on. But, if you guys want a fresh one, I won't argue. Just let me know.



VGibs said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> How can you tell what # you were, Virginia? I don't remember what # I was now either... I know it was a multiple of both 5 and 10... I wonder which one... Hmm...
> 
> Well I wrote it in my journal which number I was...there was 4 girls the week i got my bfp. You were 150 werent you Megg?Click to expand...

I was 150! Yes! :) I like that # quite a bit. I don't expect I'll forget that again!


----------



## Fairybabe

ooooh no! I like this thread as it is!!


----------



## Razcox

No i like the thread as it is but i was sure i had read somewhere you were starting a new one at the year mark??


----------



## dawny690

*There is a simular one running for 2011 but it doesnt seem as friendly and as good/nice as this one xxxx*


----------



## Megg33k

Just counting down to the 1 year mark. If a new one goes up, I certainly won't be running it! LOL I love this one and will gladly keep doing it... but its too hard to start from scratch! Waaaaaaaaay too hard! I'd love to keep up with this one though!

Didn't realize that, Dawn... Who runs it? I'll have to go look... I didn't know it existed.


----------



## dawny690

*Here it is hun but I'm happy to stay here with our girls and you running it if your still willing  we love you 

https://www.babyandbump.com/ttc-groups/498830-ttc-after-loss-2011-bfp.html*


----------



## grandbleu

Why doesn't this one just continue anyways...at least until all the ladies in waiting get their BFPs! :)...there's no expiration date for threads ;)


----------



## BizyBee

I love this thread and all of the members. I hope it stays so I can cheer on all of my girls!


----------



## Megg33k

It stays then. The other looks smaller... and the front post isn't nearly as detailed. It feels like more of a TTC group than a detailed account of how long from one loss to the successful pregnancy and how many total losses... This one is a great group, but it was meant to show all the different sorts of success for future women needing hope. The other is just a YES or NO to if they're pregnant again. I'll definitely keep this one going.


----------



## Tigerlilies

Yaaaay! Keep this thread going Meggs! I don't think anyone.could run it as well as you do anyhow!


----------



## dawny690

* we love you and this thread too much for it to go anywhere xxxx*


----------



## Megg33k

Thanks, girls! I just didn't want to force you to keep this one if you preferred a new one! You've made my day though!


----------



## padbrat

No no no no no .... we want you Meggy Moo!!!


----------



## dawny690

Megg33k said:


> Thanks, girls! I just didn't want to force you to keep this one if you preferred a new one! You've made my day though!

*No way we want to keep this one we love you babes please dont close this thread xxxx*


----------



## bluesky

This thread keeps me positive so glad its here to stay!


----------



## Daniele89

after feelin like absolute shit the past few days abt my irregular periods, what u said meg abt 13 :bfp: a month! WOW .. thats a lot of :bfp: .. if u look how many ppl have already gotten ther BFP on this thread, those still waiting have not too long to go then! :) :)

:dus: :dust: :dust: :dust: to everyone still waiting! :flow: xoxoxoxoxox


----------



## cla

You arnt going anywhere Hun, what would we do without you xx


----------



## MissMaternal

yes yes yes Megg keep the thread!!!!! Even though i don't post much, i lurk alot!! 

STILL waiting for a period...nearly 11 weeks after miscarriage...so annoying.


----------



## Bittersweet

Megg no leaving!


----------



## Megg33k

Okay! Okay! No leaving! LOL I promise! You're stuck with me now though... maybe forever! :haha:


----------



## doddy0402

Aww just had a read through the front page and is very happy for the stealth bfp on that list!x


----------



## Megg33k

Ha! You found it? :haha: Indeed! She posted ONE place on BnB... But, I can't out her too blatantly!


----------



## doddy0402

Yeah there are certain names I always look in on hoping to see some good news and hers is one of them!x


----------



## Megg33k

She totally deserves it... Since you know... Everything crossed, yeah?


----------



## svetayasofiya

Megg33k said:


> She totally deserves it... Since you know... Everything crossed, yeah?

:cry: tears of joy........ I figured it out! FX'D tightly!!!!! EVERYTHING crossed. :thumbup:


----------



## Tigerlilies

Trying to figure out who's #160, I saw tinybutterfly's name and she hasn't posted on here in forever. How's she doing?


----------



## Megg33k

Oh, tinybutterfly is great! She's got a very stubborn, leg-crossed baby though! 2 scans and still won't show the goods!


----------



## 1babylost

Hey girls! I'm on cd13.... got a negative opk today, but thought my cycle was 28 days.. so not sure whats going on. I had a D&c on 12/7 and got AF on 1/6... is it possible I won't even ovulate this month?? uggggggg


----------



## Dazed

Megg, let her know that I'm thinking good thoughts for her!


----------



## VGibs

OMG I went and looked too! Oh I wish I could ask her how she is etc etc!


----------



## Megg33k

:thumbup: I'm hoping she shows herself in here soon!


----------



## dawny690

*Eeeeeeeeek if its who I think it is mega congrats to her and tons and tons of the icky sticky baby  my fingers are tightly crossed for a sticky bean so much for her I hope this is the one that sticks and is born overcooked  xxxx*


----------



## doddy0402

Megg33k said:


> She totally deserves it... Since you know... Everything crossed, yeah?


definitely got everything crossed for her! Hope to see her back on here soon.xx


----------



## grandbleu

Oh CONGRATULATIONS mystery pregnant lady! So happy for you and lots of sticky dust :dust:


----------



## Mummytofour

OMG OMG OMG!!! I just went and had a look too!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:

Send her all our love and hugs! :happydance::hugs:

Soooo hope this is her sticky bean this time!!!:hugs:

When can you "out" her so we can actually use her name?!!!!:haha:


----------



## jonnanne3

I am going to have to go figure it out myself! But congratulations to the mystery :bfp: :happydance: 
I am glad to see you are not taking this down! I love this thread and the stat and all the girls on here! Y'all are GREAT! :hugs:


----------



## jonnanne3

I SAW HER!!!!!!!!!!! OMG! I am so happy for her! Megg, if you talk to her, please let her know that I am praying for her and we miss her! :hugs:


----------



## maratobe

WOOHOO!!! 160 BFPs!!! :happydance:
congrats to everyone and specially a certain someone hehe!!!
xxxxxx


----------



## Tigerlilies

Megg33k said:


> Oh, tinybutterfly is great! She's got a very stubborn, leg-crossed baby though! 2 scans and still won't show the goods!

LOL, poor tiny! That's got to be frustrating when you want to know.



1babylost said:


> Hey girls! I'm on cd13.... got a negative opk today, but thought my cycle was 28 days.. so not sure whats going on. I had a D&c on 12/7 and got AF on 1/6... is it possible I won't even ovulate this month?? uggggggg

Not likely, your cycle might be a couple of days longer so maybe today or tomorrow you'll get that pos!


----------



## Megg33k

I don't know when I can out her... Uhm... I'll try and find out when I speak to her!

Just so you girls know, I have another mystery BFP going up that you'll have to figure out for yourselves for now too... I told the person I would update for her, but she's said she'll announce when she's ready! :)

But, the # isn't changing, because we're losing one too! :( I didn't realize I'd forgotten to change it. :cry: Please keep her in your thoughts with Stardust!


----------



## Fairybabe

Ooooh the intrigue!!
I've worked it out too (the first mystery lady) and i'm thrilled for her. Lots of sticky dust!

Megg, just 2 days till you see bubs again!! How you been feeling? 

7DPO here! Temps still ok. Just praying for a perfect sticky bean! I'm always fine til 7dpo then the need to know really kicks in!!! Still, last few months temps have crashed and AF arrived on either 8 or 9dpo, so i'm REALLY hoping that doesn't happen this time, and that this natural progesterone cream does the job and helps me out! Not testing til 10dpo. Dh's birthday!! 

CGJS, how's things? 

Fairy xx


----------



## Megg33k

Fairybabe said:


> Ooooh the intrigue!!
> I've worked it out too (the first mystery lady) and i'm thrilled for her. Lots of sticky dust!
> 
> Megg, just 2 days till you see bubs again!! How you been feeling?
> 
> 7DPO here! Temps still ok. Just praying for a perfect sticky bean! I'm always fine til 7dpo then the need to know really kicks in!!! Still, last few months temps have crashed and AF arrived on either 8 or 9dpo, so i'm REALLY hoping that doesn't happen this time, and that this natural progesterone cream does the job and helps me out! Not testing til 10dpo. Dh's birthday!!
> 
> CGJS, how's things?
> 
> Fairy xx

I'm feeling almost completely normal. I swear, if I didn't know then I wouldn't know! LOL About 99% of the time, I have NOTHING that tips me off that I'm pregnant... except the expanding bump! :shock:

I'm hoping the cream helps you, sweetie! :)


----------



## roonsma

I knew it!! :happydance: Just been and checked, give her my love and a great big sprinkling of :dust:

xxxx


----------



## impatient1

:happydance: So happy for the mystery :bfp: Wishing her a very sticky bean! 

Hoping for many more :bfp: :dust:


----------



## Tigerlilies

Stardust lost her angel! :cry: I'm so sorry sweetie. :hugs:

Fairy, FX'd for you! I hope not but......if AF does come before 12dpo, you HAVE to let your Dr know. Those luteal phases are way too short, you might need prescription progesterone or clomid.


----------



## Fairybabe

I will do Tigerlillies. Before i got preg 1st time they were 10 or 11 days long. Then after m/c it was 12 days for one cycle. Then i got preg again. Then lost it. So it's only the last 2 that it's really been crappy. But yeah, if it happens again this cycle, for sure i will tell the doc. If it does happen again tho, whilst waiting for th docs to do anything, am gonna try soy. Been reading the soy thread and it does seem pretty good in bringing Ov fwd (eg day 21 ov for me this cycle) so we shall see. Fingers crossed i won't need any of that and get my BFP!


----------



## dawny690

*Congrats to second mystery lady  hope its sticky for you hun xxxx

    to stardust xxxx*


----------



## ttcstill

Ok- so I have to vent.... I get a text message this morning from a friends whos 17 year old daughter is 4 months pregnant... telling me that her daughter is planning on having an abortion.... all I can think is.... I am sorry to hear that ...BECAUSE IN THE LAST 6 MONTHS I HAVE LOST 2 BABIES THAT WE WANT MORE THAN ANYTHING!!!! WTF?


----------



## Mummytofour

Woohoo!!! I've just figured out the second BFP!!!!:happydance::happydance:

So so happy for you hunni!!!:happydance::happydance:

These USA ladies are going BFP crazy!! LOL!!!:haha:

:hugs:to Stardust:hugs:


----------



## grandbleu

Just figured it out!!! I'm slow!!! OH SO HAPPY FOR YOU HON!!! :dust: I've got tears...just amazing news! Healthy and Happy 9 months.


----------



## svetayasofiya

:hugs: Stardust :hugs:

ttcstill- that's just disgusting.


----------



## Fairybabe

Thinking of you stardust.

TTCstill, that must have been soooo hard to get a text like that. Did you reply in the end? 

I've figured out teh 2nd mystery lady!!! YAY!!! Happy and healthy 9months!!

Fairy xx


----------



## Tigerlilies

TTC, that is unfortunately not the first time I've had to read about someone else's selfishness and stupidity. How is it fair that so many of us are struggling to get PG or stay PG and others have no idea how precious that little life is! Not to mention she's four months along! That baby has fully developed arms and legs and she could possibly feel the baby moving now and she's just going to kill it!?! Where does this girl live? I'll take the baby!


----------



## VGibs

We have a 2nd mystery BFP?


----------



## Megg33k

We do, Virginia! :)

That's so sad, ttcstill. Would she consider adoption instead? She's almost halfway done! :cry: That breaks my heart...


----------



## VGibs

*runs to go look again*


----------



## dawny690

*It is who I think isn't it cos she hasn't announced it yet xxxx*


----------



## 1babylost

ttc still- I can't believe that... so heartbreaking. Why would she do it now, at 4 months into it?!?! ughhh... I just don't understand... here we all are desperately trying to have a baby and then someone just throws it away like that. I would give anything to trade places with her and be 4 months pregnant!!!

Whoever the mystery girl is with the BFP, congrats!!!!!!

Im still waiting to get a positive opk... its day 14 and no such luck. Im praying that I have a 30 day cycle instead of a 28 day, so hoping to get the positive tomorrow or friday. Trying not to stress, but easier said than done!


----------



## bbhopes

Congrats on the BFP's!


----------



## jonnanne3

TTCSTILL, I am so sorry that you received that text. I know how hard that must have been for you to get.
Maybe since you are in the position you are in and your experiences you have been through, maybe you can talk to this girl or her mother and talk about adoption. Talk about how there are many women out there who would love to give this precious life a loving home.
I haven't said anything on here about my past and I have been on here for 3 years now.
But when I was 16 I had my oldest daughter. I was a single mother and I was also very young and stupid. My mother was trying to take care of me and my younger brother (with no help from my dad) and now helping me with my brand new baby. Well, I had met this guy and he and I dated a little while, but it didn't last long as he wasn't ready for a relationship or a family. Well, right after we broke up, I found out I was pregnant. (BTW both pregnancies I was on BCP and took them religously!) I was 17 and I had a 11 month old baby. I couldn't have another baby. I couldn't do that to my mom again. So I made the agonizing decision to have an abortion. I think had I known or even talked to someone about the possibilty of adoption, things may have turned out differently. Not that I couldn't talk to my mom about it, as she and my dad adopted my oldest sister. But at that time, I could have used counseling. I take 100% full responsibility for my decision. so please don't think I am trying to deflect the poor decision off of me and blaming my mom or anyone else. I am just saying if someone had just tried to guide me or talk to me about the other option, then it may have turned out differently. 
To this day, I think about that baby and what could he/she look like and how old would they be to this day. Also is this God's way of punishing me for what I did to my child? I know God is forgiving and believe me, I ask for forgivness everyday of my life since that day! 
I guess my reason for posting this is that, when we are young, we make very poor choices that may/will come back haunt/hurt you. If someone could guide this young lady into making a better choice and letting this precious life continue to live, she not only would give life to this precious child, but life and tons of love and joy to someone elses life. I wish someone had done that to me. 
Please know that this is extremely hard for me to talk about and a secret that I have kept for many years! I am completely devestated telling all of you this and feel not only hypocritical by trying to get pregnant after doing something so horrible, but I also feel like I have lied to you all. Please understand why I haven't talked about this and please don't hate me. I just felt like I needed to tell you because maybe my story could help this girl make the right decision.


----------



## Mummytofour

dawny690 said:


> *It is who I think isn't it cos she hasn't announced it yet xxxx*

She has kinds announced it on another thread!:thumbup:

C'mon...fess up so we can all say your name!!:haha:


----------



## Mummytofour

jonnanne3 said:


> TTCSTILL, I am so sorry that you received that text. I know how hard that must have been for you to get.
> Maybe since you are in the position you are in and your experiences you have been through, maybe you can talk to this girl or her mother and talk about adoption. Talk about how there are many women out there who would love to give this precious life a loving home.
> I haven't said anything on here about my past and I have been on here for 3 years now.
> But when I was 16 I had my oldest daughter. I was a single mother and I was also very young and stupid. My mother was trying to take care of me and my younger brother (with no help from my dad) and now helping me with my brand new baby. Well, I had met this guy and he and I dated a little while, but it didn't last long as he wasn't ready for a relationship or a family. Well, right after we broke up, I found out I was pregnant. (BTW both pregnancies I was on BCP and took them religously!) I was 17 and I had a 11 month old baby. I couldn't have another baby. I couldn't do that to my mom again. So I made the agonizing decision to have an abortion. I think had I known or even talked to someone about the possibilty of adoption, things may have turned out differently. Not that I couldn't talk to my mom about it, as she and my dad adopted my oldest sister. But at that time, I could have used counseling. I take 100% full responsibility for my decision. so please don't think I am trying to deflect the poor decision off of me and blaming my mom or anyone else. I am just saying if someone had just tried to guide me or talk to me about the other option, then it may have turned out differently.
> To this day, I think about that baby and what could he/she look like and how old would they be to this day. Also is this God's way of punishing me for what I did to my child? I know God is forgiving and believe me, I ask for forgivness everyday of my life since that day!
> I guess my reason for posting this is that, when we are young, we make very poor choices that may/will come back haunt/hurt you. If someone could guide this young lady into making a better choice and letting this precious life continue to live, she not only would give life to this precious child, but life and tons of love and joy to someone elses life. I wish someone had done that to me.
> Please know that this is extremely hard for me to talk about and a secret that I have kept for many years! I am completely devestated telling all of you this and feel not only hypocritical by trying to get pregnant after doing something so horrible, but I also feel like I have lied to you all. Please understand why I haven't talked about this and please don't hate me. I just felt like I needed to tell you because maybe my story could help this girl make the right decision.

:hugs: You are one strong lady.
This must have been really hard to post, so huge :hugs: for doing that. It proves what a selfless person you really are, after such a distressing experience, you are still thinking of others.:hugs:


----------



## jonnanne3

Mummytofour said:


> jonnanne3 said:
> 
> 
> TTCSTILL, I am so sorry that you received that text. I know how hard that must have been for you to get.
> Maybe since you are in the position you are in and your experiences you have been through, maybe you can talk to this girl or her mother and talk about adoption. Talk about how there are many women out there who would love to give this precious life a loving home.
> I haven't said anything on here about my past and I have been on here for 3 years now.
> But when I was 16 I had my oldest daughter. I was a single mother and I was also very young and stupid. My mother was trying to take care of me and my younger brother (with no help from my dad) and now helping me with my brand new baby. Well, I had met this guy and he and I dated a little while, but it didn't last long as he wasn't ready for a relationship or a family. Well, right after we broke up, I found out I was pregnant. (BTW both pregnancies I was on BCP and took them religously!) I was 17 and I had a 11 month old baby. I couldn't have another baby. I couldn't do that to my mom again. So I made the agonizing decision to have an abortion. I think had I known or even talked to someone about the possibilty of adoption, things may have turned out differently. Not that I couldn't talk to my mom about it, as she and my dad adopted my oldest sister. But at that time, I could have used counseling. I take 100% full responsibility for my decision. so please don't think I am trying to deflect the poor decision off of me and blaming my mom or anyone else. I am just saying if someone had just tried to guide me or talk to me about the other option, then it may have turned out differently.
> To this day, I think about that baby and what could he/she look like and how old would they be to this day. Also is this God's way of punishing me for what I did to my child? I know God is forgiving and believe me, I ask for forgivness everyday of my life since that day!
> I guess my reason for posting this is that, when we are young, we make very poor choices that may/will come back haunt/hurt you. If someone could guide this young lady into making a better choice and letting this precious life continue to live, she not only would give life to this precious child, but life and tons of love and joy to someone elses life. I wish someone had done that to me.
> Please know that this is extremely hard for me to talk about and a secret that I have kept for many years! I am completely devestated telling all of you this and feel not only hypocritical by trying to get pregnant after doing something so horrible, but I also feel like I have lied to you all. Please understand why I haven't talked about this and please don't hate me. I just felt like I needed to tell you because maybe my story could help this girl make the right decision.
> 
> :hugs: You are one strong lady.
> This must have been really hard to post, so huge :hugs: for doing that. It proves what a selfless person you really are, after such a distressing experience, you are still thinking of others.:hugs:Click to expand...

Thank you for not judging me. It was very hard to post this. I have been crying thinking what you would think of me after this. But I did it to try and help someone not make the same mistake I did without knowing 100% about the other option and to be fully aware so they aren't ashamed of what they did. Once you do that, there is no turning back. It is done and it is devistating!


----------



## Dazed

Joanne, I don't hate you and I don't judge you :hugs:. We all have our reasons for our actions and reasons for secrecy. I commend you for the bravery you showed just by telling us your story.


----------



## svetayasofiya

Anne, I would never judge you for your decision. I don't judge anyone. Not even ttcstill's friends daughter. What is disgusting to me is that her friend would send her that info via text... to someone who has had so many misfortunes ttc. You just don't blurt that out to people. Abortion is a choice we have in NA and who am I to judge people's choices? What I will judge though is how people handle it. I think it's a private matter that should not be announced so callously. I also think as women, we have a responsibility to know more about our bodies and to wait to four months is really irresponsible IMO. 

:hugs: thanks for sharing and never be ashamed of your past. Our experiences make us who we are today, xo. The good and the bad.


----------



## jonnanne3

Thank you all for understanding. It means a lot to me!
I agree that waiting 4 months to make that decision is very irresponsible. And to be so callous about how she told ttcstill. That was just very insensitive.


----------



## dawny690

*No one hates you Anne it must have been hard to make that choice and made the choice that was right for you then and you didnt know any better  xxxx*


----------



## Megg33k

I don't judge anyone for the decisions they make... and I can't imagine how hard it must have been to type out those words. I have tears rolling down my cheeks right now... but only because I know how much that decision has obviously haunted you over the years. I don't believe that you're being punished for what you did... not at all. Its just the way life has unfolded... and please know that your situation now is completely unrelated to your situation then. 

I'm one of the only people I know who is both adopted and pro-choice. But, I do find it horrific that someone would text an angel mummy that their daughter was going to have an abortion. #1 - Why would you announce it to people? #2 - Why would a txt EVER be the appropriate way to tell someone? #3 - Why the eff did she wait until she was 4 months?!?!

I know plenty of people who have made that decision throughout their lives... Some are happier with it than others. Whatever will be will be... and I've learned that I can't stress myself out over the decisions of others... whether I think they're smart decisions or terrible ones. But, I am truly horrified that she felt the need to tell someone who has suffered pregnancy loss about it. That's just awful.


----------



## svetayasofiya

:thumbup: couldn't have said it better myself Megg!


----------



## Tigerlilies

Jonnanne, that was very brave of you to write that, and sweetie, God loves you! Thank you for sharing that.

TTC, I talked to my husband, and if this girl would be willing to adopt that baby to a family, she already has a couple willing to do that. We'll fly where ever we need to to get that baby.


----------



## Megg33k

Honestly, I know a couple here in IL who would also love to adopt her baby... They've had 2 or 3 failed IVF cycles and have totally given up on trying for a biological child. They are desperate to adopt a baby. We even live relatively close. Obviously, its not up to you or your responsibility... but ya know.

Just as another option, this is their site: https://www.helpingusadopt.com/


----------



## joey300187

i cant remeber what ttc forum it was i said id let everyone know how my scan went so putting it on both lol. saw the sac and yolk. sac measured to be 5 weeks but apparently they can be upto 5 days out so i could still be as far gone as i think o maybe just ov's a little later. anyways they are happy with the size and what they saw got another scan next wed so hopefully will see more. xxx


----------



## ttcstill

jonnanne3 said:


> TTCSTILL, I am so sorry that you received that text. I know how hard that must have been for you to get.
> Maybe since you are in the position you are in and your experiences you have been through, maybe you can talk to this girl or her mother and talk about adoption. Talk about how there are many women out there who would love to give this precious life a loving home.
> I haven't said anything on here about my past and I have been on here for 3 years now.
> But when I was 16 I had my oldest daughter. I was a single mother and I was also very young and stupid. My mother was trying to take care of me and my younger brother (with no help from my dad) and now helping me with my brand new baby. Well, I had met this guy and he and I dated a little while, but it didn't last long as he wasn't ready for a relationship or a family. Well, right after we broke up, I found out I was pregnant. (BTW both pregnancies I was on BCP and took them religously!) I was 17 and I had a 11 month old baby. I couldn't have another baby. I couldn't do that to my mom again. So I made the agonizing decision to have an abortion. I think had I known or even talked to someone about the possibilty of adoption, things may have turned out differently. Not that I couldn't talk to my mom about it, as she and my dad adopted my oldest sister. But at that time, I could have used counseling. I take 100% full responsibility for my decision. so please don't think I am trying to deflect the poor decision off of me and blaming my mom or anyone else. I am just saying if someone had just tried to guide me or talk to me about the other option, then it may have turned out differently.
> To this day, I think about that baby and what could he/she look like and how old would they be to this day. Also is this God's way of punishing me for what I did to my child? I know God is forgiving and believe me, I ask for forgivness everyday of my life since that day!
> I guess my reason for posting this is that, when we are young, we make very poor choices that may/will come back haunt/hurt you. If someone could guide this young lady into making a better choice and letting this precious life continue to live, she not only would give life to this precious child, but life and tons of love and joy to someone elses life. I wish someone had done that to me.
> Please know that this is extremely hard for me to talk about and a secret that I have kept for many years! I am completely devestated telling all of you this and feel not only hypocritical by trying to get pregnant after doing something so horrible, but I also feel like I have lied to you all. Please understand why I haven't talked about this and please don't hate me. I just felt like I needed to tell you because maybe my story could help this girl make the right decision.

I do not judge you and I would like to share with you one of my painful secrets.... when I was pregnant with Christian Kyle (my first angel) I was into heavy drugs, i shot meth and not just a little but a lot... I was 2 months pregnant when I left California and by the grace of God I was arrested....I cleaned up for a bit in jail but as soon as I got released I started smoking Crack I was 26 or 27 then and I was not the person you wanted to meet up with in a dark alley.... I was awful..... On Feb 7th 2004 God decided he would take Christian because I was hurting him and he wasn't even born yet. I know very well what you feel when you wonder if God is punishing you for your past decisions.... I wonder all the time as after Christian I have now lost 3 additional babies. I pray everyday that he forgive me and allow me another chance... maybe he will maybe he won't I don't know. Thank you for sharing~ 



Tigerlilies said:


> Jonnanne, that was very brave of you to write that, and sweetie, God loves you! Thank you for sharing that.
> 
> TTC, I talked to my husband, and if this girl would be willing to adopt that baby to a family, she already has a couple willing to do that. We'll fly where ever we need to to get that baby.

I will let her know..... of course we have told her mother we would adopt the baby to but we are still not sure if she is choosing abortion because she cant bear to give up the baby after she has delivered.



Megg33k said:


> Honestly, I know a couple here in IL who would also love to adopt her baby... They've had 2 or 3 failed IVF cycles and have totally given up on trying for a biological child. They are desperate to adopt a baby. We even live relatively close. Obviously, its not up to you or your responsibility... but ya know.
> 
> Just as another option, this is their site: https://www.helpingusadopt.com/

I will let her know about all the options ladies I promise.... I just want to see this baby get a good home.


----------



## jonnanne3

ttcstill said:


> jonnanne3 said:
> 
> 
> TTCSTILL, I am so sorry that you received that text. I know how hard that must have been for you to get.
> Maybe since you are in the position you are in and your experiences you have been through, maybe you can talk to this girl or her mother and talk about adoption. Talk about how there are many women out there who would love to give this precious life a loving home.
> I haven't said anything on here about my past and I have been on here for 3 years now.
> But when I was 16 I had my oldest daughter. I was a single mother and I was also very young and stupid. My mother was trying to take care of me and my younger brother (with no help from my dad) and now helping me with my brand new baby. Well, I had met this guy and he and I dated a little while, but it didn't last long as he wasn't ready for a relationship or a family. Well, right after we broke up, I found out I was pregnant. (BTW both pregnancies I was on BCP and took them religously!) I was 17 and I had a 11 month old baby. I couldn't have another baby. I couldn't do that to my mom again. So I made the agonizing decision to have an abortion. I think had I known or even talked to someone about the possibilty of adoption, things may have turned out differently. Not that I couldn't talk to my mom about it, as she and my dad adopted my oldest sister. But at that time, I could have used counseling. I take 100% full responsibility for my decision. so please don't think I am trying to deflect the poor decision off of me and blaming my mom or anyone else. I am just saying if someone had just tried to guide me or talk to me about the other option, then it may have turned out differently.
> To this day, I think about that baby and what could he/she look like and how old would they be to this day. Also is this God's way of punishing me for what I did to my child? I know God is forgiving and believe me, I ask for forgivness everyday of my life since that day!
> I guess my reason for posting this is that, when we are young, we make very poor choices that may/will come back haunt/hurt you. If someone could guide this young lady into making a better choice and letting this precious life continue to live, she not only would give life to this precious child, but life and tons of love and joy to someone elses life. I wish someone had done that to me.
> Please know that this is extremely hard for me to talk about and a secret that I have kept for many years! I am completely devestated telling all of you this and feel not only hypocritical by trying to get pregnant after doing something so horrible, but I also feel like I have lied to you all. Please understand why I haven't talked about this and please don't hate me. I just felt like I needed to tell you because maybe my story could help this girl make the right decision.
> 
> I do not judge you and I would like to share with you one of my painful secrets.... when I was pregnant with Christian Kyle (my first angel) I was into heavy drugs, i shot meth and not just a little but a lot... I was 2 months pregnant when I left California and by the grace of God I was arrested....I cleaned up for a bit in jail but as soon as I got released I started smoking Crack I was 26 or 27 then and I was not the person you wanted to meet up with in a dark alley.... I was awful..... On Feb 7th 2004 God decided he would take Christian because I was hurting him and he wasn't even born yet. I know very well what you feel when you wonder if God is punishing you for your past decisions.... I wonder all the time as after Christian I have now lost 3 additional babies. I pray everyday that he forgive me and allow me another chance... maybe he will maybe he won't I don't know. Thank you for sharing~
> 
> 
> 
> Tigerlilies said:
> 
> 
> Jonnanne, that was very brave of you to write that, and sweetie, God loves you! Thank you for sharing that.
> 
> TTC, I talked to my husband, and if this girl would be willing to adopt that baby to a family, she already has a couple willing to do that. We'll fly where ever we need to to get that baby.Click to expand...
> 
> I will let her know..... of course we have told her mother we would adopt the baby to but we are still not sure if she is choosing abortion because she cant bear to give up the baby after she has delivered.
> 
> 
> 
> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> Honestly, I know a couple here in IL who would also love to adopt her baby... They've had 2 or 3 failed IVF cycles and have totally given up on trying for a biological child. They are desperate to adopt a baby. We even live relatively close. Obviously, its not up to you or your responsibility... but ya know.
> 
> Just as another option, this is their site: https://www.helpingusadopt.com/Click to expand...
> 
> I will let her know about all the options ladies I promise.... I just want to see this baby get a good home.Click to expand...

Thank you so much for sharing this. I know it had to be difficult telling this as it was extremely difficult for me. But as far as God punishing us for our past, I don't know. I know that my God is of forgiveness and He wouldn't punish us knowing we have asked for forgiveness. I have to believe that there is another reason. Ttcstill, please know you are in my thoughts and prayers and thank you so much for sharing your story and understanding mine. :hugs:


----------



## jonnanne3

Also, I hope and pray that your friends daughter makes the right decision. :hugs:


----------



## VGibs

I wish i was brave enough to put all my past wrongs on the line...but honestly, Im scared. Im not as brave as you guys are.


----------



## Fairybabe

Ladies, you've had me in tears today sharing your stories. Thank you for your courage and openess. I doubt there are many of us in this life who haven't got something in their past that they are ashamed of or regret. The only thing to look at is how you move forward from that. You can't beat yourself up about what has been. And to judge someone for their past actions just shows lack of compassion and understanding. You have both fought great battles in this life and have come out able to support and love others. That can only be seen amazing and wonderful. Be proud of yourselves.

Fairy xx


----------



## Fairybabe

Hey Joey, great news re the scan! Fingers crossed the next one progresses well too!
Fairy x


----------



## Fairybabe

OMG Megg! Your scan is tomorrow!!! Hurrah!


----------



## Megg33k

Thanks, FB! :)


----------



## jonnanne3

I can't wait to see your precious little beanie tomorrow Meg! :hugs:


----------



## jonnanne3

Thank you ladies! You are the best! You are the best support system I have ever come across! 
:hugs: Thank you again! It really means the world to me!


----------



## Megg33k

I'm glad we're here to offer that support! :) That's what I hoped for most with this thread... and its exceeded every hope I had.


----------



## SammieGrace

looking forward to a pic of baby Ixxy tomorrow! :) so happy for you!


----------



## dawny690

*Meggles SCAN DAY  good luck babe not that you really need it as Ixxy is growing strong in there xxxx*


----------



## cla

Good luck with the scan Hun , I can't wait to see your little baby xx


----------



## Embo78

Can you take my name off megg.
Had scan this am and lost my bean. Baby died at 7 weeks


----------



## jonnanne3

I am so sorry for your loss Embo! :hugs:


----------



## cla

Embo I'm so sorry Hun xxx


----------



## VGibs

Oh embo...Im so sorry :(


----------



## Fairybabe

Oh no, Embo! So so sorry for your loss. Sending you the biggest hugs. 
THinking of you.
Fairy xx


----------



## Rabbittchild

Embo :hugs: am so sorry x


----------



## Megg33k

Embo78 said:


> Can you take my name off megg.
> Had scan this am and lost my bean. Baby died at 7 weeks

Oh, no! :cry: I'm so sorry, honey! :hugs: I'll do it now!


----------



## Fairybabe

Have you had it Megg? Or is it too early over there?


----------



## grandbleu

I'm so incredibly sorry *Embo *:hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

Its still a bit early, FB! I have it in 1 hour.


----------



## Tigerlilies

I'm a little delayed with this but, TTC, you should be very proud of yourself to be able to turn your life around. God.wouldn't punish you for that, He loves you for where you are today, not where you were. Good people suffer now will be rewarded later, you'll get your baby sweetie!

Embo, I'm so very sorry hun. :hugs:

Meggs, good luck on your scan!


----------



## bbhopes

I always hate to wake up to the numbers going down instead of up. Big hugs to Embo this morning. :hugs:


----------



## svetayasofiya

:hugs: Embo....... I am so very sorry you are going through this again. xoxo


----------



## Daniele89

awwwwww Embo :hugs: :hugs: so sorry to hear of this :( :( ....X


----------



## Fairybabe

Evil witch bag just got me. Today is only 9dpo again. Time to see a doc for me. Gonna see if soy makes any diff in the meantime. So, well, if can't help DH celebrate his birthday tomorrow with a nice fat BFP, then i'm damn well gonna help him celebrate with some drink!!


----------



## yogi77

Oh Embo sweetie I am so so sorry....big hugs to you :hugs:


----------



## padbrat

Scan. News. Now. Meggy Moo!!!!

Embo... so sorry hun x


----------



## bluesky

:hugs: Embo


----------



## ttcstill

Embo-:hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

All is well! The heart rate was 182! S/he is so much bigger than before! :cloud9:

Pics (spoiler because sometimes the last thing you want to see is an U/S pic):

Spoiler
Full pic with heartbeat along the bottom:

https://farm6.static.flickr.com/5209/5376134756_f42b05cfee_z.jpg

Cropped pic:

https://farm6.static.flickr.com/5285/5375534943_3c5f008f5b.jpg


----------



## bbhopes

excellent Meg!!! so happy for you, each and every scan now I get more and more excited for you.


----------



## Fairybabe

Go Megg! Excellent news! Now is fast heart rate meant to be a boy...or a girl...sure i read that it meant boy somewhere?


----------



## Megg33k

Thank you, bbhopes! :hugs: I'm gaining confidence each time... Funny enough, my next scan is Tuesday! :dohh: My MW wanted to see me ASAP because she sees everyone between 6 and 8 weeks. I wasn't about to argue! LOL

FB - A heart rate above 160 is supposed to be GIRL!


----------



## svetayasofiya

Fairybabe said:


> Evil witch bag just got me. Today is only 9dpo again. Time to see a doc for me. Gonna see if soy makes any diff in the meantime. So, well, if can't help DH celebrate his birthday tomorrow with a nice fat BFP, then i'm damn well gonna help him celebrate with some drink!!

:hugs: Definitely celebrate with some drinks!!! :thumbup:

Fab pic Megg! Congrats again.


----------



## Fairybabe

Nice one! Not long til you can prob hear the hearbeat on a doppler Megg...you gonna get a home kit so you can touch base with Ixxy anytime?

What's your opinion of Soy megg? Does it really work for people?

Fairy xx


----------



## Megg33k

I don't know if I'm going to buy a doppler or not. I worry that it would make me more neurotic! I can't decide. Sometimes I want one very badly, and other times I really, really DON'T want one at all! Not sure!

I'm all for soy! It worked for me... even if briefly! I loved it!


----------



## Fairybabe

Yeah I get that, my MW at my 10wk appt in first preg was dead against people having them at home, she said they caused no end of panic for mothers to be when they couldn't find the hb on some days, just cos baby had turned over or something. Other girls i know swear by them!! Tricky one. Great you get to see bubs again so soon!


----------



## Megg33k

Yeah, I'm honestly thinking I shouldn't. I'd much rather have an U/S machine at home... but I don't have $3000! :(


----------



## Fairybabe

Megg, re Soy, why is it days 3-7 or 5-9 and not 4-8? Which is best to give a really strong egg with good corpus luteum? (sorry for all the questions, but i know you've tried it and have lots of knowledge on it?). I'm working off the theory that i know some consultants like to correct LP problems with clomid...


----------



## VGibs

I have 2 dopplers...ya I know. But one said they closed the shop on ebay and it arrived anyways, so I kept it. I would be useless without my doppler. Somedays it can be tricky to pick up a heartbeat but if you just keep trying you can find it. I also have a harder time finding the Hb on my little chubby belly. I would get one Meggs but keep in mind that all doppletrs are not created equal and that some are more or less powerful and can be tricky to use. Besides...I have two tons of ultrasound gel you can have! Cause you need that stuff for the doppler too.


----------



## Megg33k

Fairybabe said:


> Megg, re Soy, why is it days 3-7 or 5-9 and not 4-8? Which is best to give a really strong egg with good corpus luteum? (sorry for all the questions, but i know you've tried it and have lots of knowledge on it?). I'm working off the theory that i know some consultants like to correct LP problems with clomid...

CD5-9 is best for quality. Earlier is just better for quantity of follicles produced... quality declines earlier.



VGibs said:


> I have 2 dopplers...ya I know. But one said they closed the shop on ebay and it arrived anyways, so I kept it. I would be useless without my doppler. Somedays it can be tricky to pick up a heartbeat but if you just keep trying you can find it. I also have a harder time finding the Hb on my little chubby belly. I would get one Meggs but keep in mind that all doppletrs are not created equal and that some are more or less powerful and can be tricky to use. Besides...I have two tons of ultrasound gel you can have! Cause you need that stuff for the doppler too.

I'm SO chubby though... I worry it would be bad. I definitely did the research on good vs bad. And, I've heard that preseed works better than the gel! LOL


----------



## MissMaternal

Megg congrats on your scan! Little beanie is growing big and strong in there!

Embo..i'm so so sorry hun :hugs: xx


----------



## Tigerlilies

Meggs, 182! That's one heck of a heck of a HB! I'm so very happy for you!

Fairy, when the regular ob put me on clomid, he had me do CD3-7, and when I went to the specialist he also had me do CD3-7. No one said why.

So I'm ready to confuse. I'm 4wks and 3days pregnant! I wanted to wait until my second hcg levels came back to make sure they were increasing and everything so far is good!


----------



## svetayasofiya

Tigerlilies said:


> Meggs, 182! That's one heck of a heck of a HB! I'm so very happy for you!
> 
> Fairy, when the regular ob put me on clomid, he had me do CD3-7, and when I went to the specialist he also had me do CD3-7. No one said why.
> 
> So I'm ready to confuse. I'm 4wks and 3days pregnant! I wanted to wait until my second hcg levels came back to make sure they were increasing and everything so far is good!

:happydance: :yipee: Are you serious!!! YAYAYAYAY I am so unbelievable happy for you! :thumbup: to a happy and healthy 9 months! xo


----------



## Daniele89

Congratulations! ....X


----------



## Megg33k

FINALLY! :yipee: CONGRATS, Tiger!


----------



## grandbleu

CONGRATULATIONS *TIGER*! :dust:


----------



## Razcox

I'm so sorry Embo hugs :hugs:

Megg thats great news about the HB :happydance:

And Tiger Hozaaarrrh for you hunny thats brill news xxx


----------



## Fairybabe

Yay Tiger!!! THat's such excellent news!!! Hurrah, and even better that you already know hcg is rising nicely. Hurrah!!!


----------



## dawny690

*Congrats Tiger at least we can mention your name now been waiting for the anouncement  xxxx*


----------



## Tigerlilies

Thank you everyone!!! I'm so happy! I just really wanted to make sure, last time was a chemical and for that whole week I thought that was my for-keeps baby so I just needed some reassurance first.


----------



## jonnanne3

Megg, I am so happy for you! I love the precious piccie of your LO! How exciting! 
Tiger, CONGRATUALTIONS! 
:hugs: :happydance:


----------



## VGibs

Tigerlilies said:


> Meggs, 182! That's one heck of a heck of a HB! I'm so very happy for you!
> 
> Fairy, when the regular ob put me on clomid, he had me do CD3-7, and when I went to the specialist he also had me do CD3-7. No one said why.
> 
> So I'm ready to confuse. I'm 4wks and 3days pregnant! I wanted to wait until my second hcg levels came back to make sure they were increasing and everything so far is good!

You tricky bugger! I was actually freaking out because I could not figure out the other mystery BFP! But YAY!


----------



## Megg33k

Its not too hard to figure out the mystery ones... Just go to the first post and search "2011"... There aren't many! :rofl:


----------



## joey300187

hey hun just noticed you got me down as BFP 09.01.10 lol must be baby brain ;) ive seen the 2 mysterys too ;) big congrats xxxx


----------



## bbhopes

Congrats Joey!


----------



## Megg33k

joey300187 said:


> hey hun just noticed you got me down as BFP 09.01.10 lol must be baby brain ;) ive seen the 2 mysterys too ;) big congrats xxxx

Oh no! :rofl: OOPS! I'll fix it!


----------



## Megg33k

P.S. We're on to a new month! One year today!!!!


----------



## bbhopes

Happy anniversary!!


----------



## Megg33k

Aww! Thanks! Happy Anniversary, girls! xxx


----------



## maratobe

YAY new month!! could you reserve a spot for me lol


----------



## Fairybabe

Well, if it's a new month and a whole new year for this thread then that cheers me up...fresh start. Gonna start the soy today. Bit nervous, but hell, it can only work in a good way.

Here's hoping that within the next month i have a really fat BFP to add to the rest of you girls!!!

Fairy x


----------



## VGibs

Yay one whole year! Maybe I will give birth today and we would have a TTCAL baby! Lets not get our hopes up LOL


----------



## Megg33k

I'll reserve spots for Mara and FB! No problem! :)

We already have a few babies, Virginia... All of our first several months of babies have been born. I wish I had the energy to find out just how many! I guess I could do some from memory!


----------



## MrsGAnderson

embo - im so sorry this has happened again :cry: i cant imagine what losing another would feel like.. sorry :hugs xx

Megg - Congratulations on your scan :) not long until your next one! im so pleased, and such a strong heartbeat :D xx

Tigerlillies - im so pleased for you, congratulations :) hopefully this one will be the sticky one and your 2011 baby :) xx

VGibs - gosh i cant believe your nearly due!! eeek! how exciting, i cant wait to see the pictures, if you go into labour anytime soon good luck xx

Please can you reserve a place for me this month too :) im in the tww now and staying positive FX.. Iv always done my clomid days 2-6 and got my bfp 2nd cycle ended in MC but hoping this 3rd cycle (Now) im going to catch it before having to pay for a new prescription of clomid. hehe :lol:
xxx


----------



## 1babylost

congrats girls on your BFP's and good scans!

Embo- so sorry to hear this :(

I got a positive opk on cd17! It's no BFP, but a step in the right direction... haha!


----------



## VGibs

Megg33k said:


> I'll reserve spots for Mara and FB! No problem! :)
> 
> We already have a few babies, Virginia... All of our first several months of babies have been born. I wish I had the energy to find out just how many! I guess I could do some from memory!

Oh I know I just thought we could add another one to the list


----------



## Megg33k

I'll reserve your spot, MrsG! :)



VGibs said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> I'll reserve spots for Mara and FB! No problem! :)
> 
> We already have a few babies, Virginia... All of our first several months of babies have been born. I wish I had the energy to find out just how many! I guess I could do some from memory!
> 
> Oh I know I just thought we could add another one to the listClick to expand...

I thought you had to know we already had babies! :rofl: I was so confused! Haha! Well, I'd love to add your little one to the list!


----------



## dawny690

*Happy 1 yr thread I hope I will have a spot sometime this year xxxx*


----------



## Megg33k

You all get a spot this year! I'm sure of it!


----------



## Mummytofour

Yay Tigerlillies, thank goodness you finally fessed up!:haha: I am rubbish at keeping secrets!!! LOL!!!:haha: Huge congrats again :hugs:

Huge congrats to Joey too!:thumbup:

VGibs OMG! Can't believe you are nearly there! Seems like only yesterday you got your BFP! Have you had any early signs yet? Or is bubs too comfortable at the moment?!:haha:


----------



## maratobe

im almost in my 2ww!! YAY!! my first 2WW in a LONG time hahaha


----------



## pinkmeringue

My MMC was diagnosed on 19th January. I'm afraid I'm new to all this- what's a BFP?! :headspin:


----------



## Mummytofour

So sorry for your loss :hugs:

BFP is big fat positive on a pregnancy test.:thumbup:


----------



## bluesky

pinkmeringue said:


> My MMC was diagnosed on 19th January. I'm afraid I'm new to all this- what's a BFP?! :headspin:

Sorry for your loss :hugs:


----------



## cla

Pink I'm sorry about your loss xxx


----------



## Fairybabe

Welcome Pink, sorry for your loss and that you have to be here. 

AFM, well took first lot of soy last night, didn't notice anything weird, so that's good!!! Second lot this eve. Cos of hte ones i have, they have 23mg in them, so i took 5, to make it 115mg. Just gotta wait for them to do their stuff. 

Hope everyone had a good weekend.

Fairy x


----------



## Razcox

Pink sorry for you loss and welcome to the fourm xxx

Fariy good lukc with the soy, took my last one yesterday for this cycle so hoping they do something!

AFM - Picked myself up after the crappy news of my gentic testing (see siggy) and going to give it another go. Just hope luck is on my side this time and we have a healthy embie.


----------



## Fairybabe

Razcox, what is that condition? I've no idea?


----------



## Razcox

Its a chromsome thing, basically 50% of my eggs either have too many or too few chromsomes and are 'abnormal' these could be whats causing my MC's as the body will stop the pregnacy. Its all complex and i'm only going on what i have read on the internet and my MC book.

Here is a link with the basics of it:

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Robertsonian_translocation


----------



## Fairybabe

Gosh, so can they do something then if you are "balanced" as opposed to unabalanced?


----------



## Razcox

Balanced just means that i am not effected in normal day to day life, i have the right amount of gentic material so i am 'normal' LOL. It only effects me because of TTC and the fact i keep having MCs. There isnt anything they can do we just have to keep trying and hope we get lucky. Its a gentic lottery for us now!


----------



## Fairybabe

Oh my word! Really sorry to hear that it's so complicated. Praying for that good egg to pop out asap!
Fairy xx


----------



## cla

Raz I hope so to you deserve this so much xxx


----------



## Razcox

Thanks all! I have to say i dont know what i would do with out all the support on this forum. Its been a god send the last 2 years!


----------



## cla

That's what we are all here for to help eachother xx


----------



## Tigerlilies

Pink, I'm sorry for you loss.

Raz, I hope you catch a good eggie this month. Is there a possibility of IUI where they could pick out the good ones, fertilize them and put them back?

Fairy, I hope the soy works for you too!


----------



## Megg33k

Mara - YAY for 1st 2ww in a long time! I hope its also your LAST! :hugs:

FB - You probably won't notice much with the Soy until after a few days... You'll feel some new stuff in the ovary area... Its all good stuff though, so no worries!

Pink - Sorry for your loss, honey! :hugs:

Raz - I love that you're back in... Its just a matter of conceiving the right one! I know its a gamble, but there aren't many other ways! We're here for you!


----------



## joey300187

hey ladies. sorry if its inappropriate to post here just really looking for some reasurrance. i 6 + 3 had a scan on thurs where they dated my 5 weeks but they did say there can be upto a 5 day error in the machines. had no pains at all but today once when i wiped was a teeny tiny bit of pink on tissue. i have a scan on wed and just wondering if i should just wait til then or what really. also anyone had he same and everything gone on toi be fine? xxx


----------



## Megg33k

Some people do see pink and have no problems, honey. Unless you really think there's a problem, I'd just go Wednesday. But, don't sit and worry and wait if you think you need to be seen sooner. I know I've had pink spotting, but mine is from my progesterone suppositories. So, I'm a bad example.


----------



## grandbleu

I don't have any great advice Joey but just wanted to send you some PMA and :dust:. Pink/Brown streaking without cramps etc. should be fine but I know that you are worried which is totally normal. I know tons of ladies here had spotting and were fine. As long as there is no red and no steady prolonged cramping or intense cramping the baby is probably doing well. I hope your next scan will reassure you!


----------



## joey300187

Megg33k said:


> Some people do see pink and have no problems, honey. Unless you really think there's a problem, I'd just go Wednesday. But, don't sit and worry and wait if you think you need to be seen sooner. I know I've had pink spotting, but mine is from my progesterone suppositories. So, I'm a bad example.

Megg youve actually reasssured me mor than you know! probably should have put on my post that im on the progestrone suppositories too (well possible, it a reasearch thing where some ppl have progestronje and some have a placebo) but i strongly believe im on the progestrone. i think im gonna wiat it out til wed unless there is anymore at all. it really was only a small amount but obviously enough to worry me afetr 4 prevoius mc.s thanks for your reply hun xxx


----------



## Megg33k

joey300187 said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> Some people do see pink and have no problems, honey. Unless you really think there's a problem, I'd just go Wednesday. But, don't sit and worry and wait if you think you need to be seen sooner. I know I've had pink spotting, but mine is from my progesterone suppositories. So, I'm a bad example.
> 
> Megg youve actually reasssured me mor than you know! probably should have put on my post that im on the progestrone suppositories too (well possible, it a reasearch thing where some ppl have progestronje and some have a placebo) but i strongly believe im on the progestrone. i think im gonna wiat it out til wed unless there is anymore at all. it really was only a small amount but obviously enough to worry me afetr 4 prevoius mc.s thanks for your reply hun xxxClick to expand...

Ooh! Its not because its progesterone... ANY vaginal suppository will irritate the vaginal tissue and sometimes the cervix and can cause pink spotting. Its almost inevitable. I had it pretty badly some days, but my FS assured me that its TOTALLY unrelated to my pregnancy and only related to the suppositories. I've seen a beating heart twice now, so I have to believe them! You will likely see it again and probably keep seeing it from time to time for the duration of using the suppositories. But, you'll get used to it and stop thinking so much about it. I don't even pay it any mind now. :hugs: YAY for a reason!


----------



## joey300187

thanks honey. Hubby did suggest it could be my "eggs" as he calls them lol but in my worried state i didnt want to believe a man haha. am hoping to see the hb on wed, will really put my mind at ease. thanks again and will keep you posted. so pleased everything is going well for you xxxx


----------



## VGibs

grrrr I accidentally unsubscribed to this thread and lost the link...took almost 10 minutes to find it again.


----------



## svetayasofiya

:rofl: Virginia! I've done that to soooo many threads.... such a pain! :dohh:


----------



## Megg33k

At least you're back now, Virginia. The easiest way to find it is to find me, go to my profile, then go to stats and "find all threads started by Megg33k"... I have a lot, but its always on the first page of them.


----------



## padbrat

ha ha ha had the results from Hubbys sperm test, and only 25% swin forward... what do the rest of em do? Go round in circles??? PMSL


----------



## Megg33k

They can actually spin circles sometimes, Pad... LOL I would love to see it!


----------



## padbrat

OMG... don't say that!! am now envisigning Hubby swimmers swiming around lost in a massive circle without a clue where to go!!


----------



## padbrat

Go up swimmers.... UP!!!!!


----------



## Megg33k

:rofl: The ones that swim in circles generally have 2 tails!


----------



## Fairybabe

Megg, am i imagining it, or did the number just go down? Tell me i am wrong!!


----------



## dawny690

*Sad  to see the number decrease  xxxx*


----------



## Megg33k

No imagining... Sorry... Our mystery girl... :cry:


----------



## dawny690

*Right girls get ready with a  and a  this might be a long one lol

Right as soon as I entered the scan room they asked me if they could do a TV scan on me I was like  never heard of it referred to as that and then they said an internal one so I said that was fine and they asked if I was a virgin etc etc so I said No I was thinking  I wish lol anyway she put a cushion thing under my bum to push it higher so she could get better access and was asking why I was there etc so I explained about the polyp and pcos etc and it was a lot of asking questions like last cycle etc asked if I had took a pregnancy test so I said yes about 3 days ago and it was  and she was changing between internal and external scans then she was inputting the info into the computer and I saw her type R/O (endometrial think thats what she put) Polyp and didnt see what else she typed but I totally swear one of the scan pictures looked almost baby shaped I know it wasnt otherwise she would have said surely?? I would say one of the scan pics looked like Megg's avatar picture but she didnt say there was a baby or anything there surely she would have had there been so not quite sure what I saw I now have to wait until the 8th to see the gynocologist again to ask lots of stuff sorry if I have bored you xxxx*


----------



## dawny690

*Oh no send her our love please Megg surely she needs a break now xxxx*


----------



## Fairybabe

Oh NO!!!!!!!!!! Not AGAIN. My heart goes out to her. Megg, til her she is in our thoughts and prayers. 
Fairy xx


----------



## Tigerlilies

When I saw the number go down it's heart breaking enough but for her, it's behind sad. I wish I could give her a real hug.


----------



## Dazed

Damn it!!! Its just not fair!


----------



## VGibs

I cant even believe it..........I just cant imagaine. How on earth is that fair? Or possible? I just want to hit something.


----------



## Razcox

Oh no i really do hate to see that number go down :(


----------



## VGibs

Happy olive Megg! Is it weird that when i saw that little olive picture all i could do was think about eating it? I promise I wont eat your baby though....just everything else on the planet!


----------



## MrsGAnderson

megg - LOL :haha: i never knew that about them swimming in circles! your a bible of knowledge on this stuff arnt u, made me giggle though. Happy Olive hun :) xx

I cant believe the numbers went down, what a shame! i hate that! please can you send my love xx

Hope everyone else is ok xx


----------



## svetayasofiya

:cry: Sending big hugs out into cyber space. :hugs:


----------



## Fairybabe

Permission to whinge?

I was feeling really positive and good today. Then i got a card from a friend, telling me her second baby is due in about 5 monhts time. And her sister's who i knew about already, is due 6 weeks before that. And another friend is due around then too. And three friends on facebook have just given birth.

And i just want to scream and feel like a useless hormonal failure. And green eyed jealous as hell. There, i said it. 

Thank you for listening.

Fairy xx


----------



## Firedancer41

Fairybabe said:


> Permission to whinge?
> 
> I was feeling really positive and good today. Then i got a card from a friend, telling me her second baby is due in about 5 monhts time. And her sister's who i knew about already, is due 6 weeks before that. And another friend is due around then too. And three friends on facebook have just given birth.
> 
> And i just want to scream and feel like a useless hormonal failure. And green eyed jealous as hell. There, i said it.
> 
> Thank you for listening.
> 
> Fairy xx

{{{hugs}}} Fairy, I can relate. After I lost my son, it seemed everyone around me was getting pregnant. One mom's posts on FB in particular would get to me, she had such an attitude of everything is great, life is grand, and every other post was about her pregnancy. I had to "hide" her and several other friends for awhile, because it bothered me so much.
Scream away, if it makes you feel better!!!!!


----------



## doddy0402

Megg33k said:


> No imagining... Sorry... Our mystery girl... :cry:


oh no! I am gutted for her!:cry:


----------



## svetayasofiya

Hey wait a second... I thought we were at 160... that means we dropped down by two?


----------



## Tigerlilies

Fairy, I'm sorry, I totally know how you feel.

Meggs, what were all your hcg numbers and how many days between each test?
At 13dpo I was 166, then in three days I jumped to 919 (450% increase) so I'm thinking twins! Then my results today, four days later was 3,699 which is still great but now only 300% increase over those four days......do you think I might have lost the twin? Would the increase really start to slow down already?


----------



## Fairybabe

Tigerlillies, isn't it meant to double every coiple of days? So if it was 919, then 2 days later you would hope for 1838 and 2 days after that, 3676, so you are more or less perfectly doubling!! I have to say those numbers look high girl!! Twins or not, you are going great guns!!!
Fairyxx


----------



## grandbleu

:hugs: To the new losses...


----------



## 1babylost

Fairy, I know exactly how you feel. Hang in there!

Tiger, Those numbers look really good. Do you go to the doctor each time to get the readings?


----------



## Tititimes2

grandbleu said:


> :hugs: To the new losses...

Me too. So sorry ladies. You are in my thoughts. :hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

I understand, FB! :hugs:

Thanks for the happy wishes, girls! I'm so excited to be here! Feel free to keep eating olives! I don't mind! In fact, I sort of want one now! :hissy:

As for our mystery girl... I'm still holding out some hope... I'll know more in about a week.


----------



## Tigerlilies

1baby, the nurse from the fertility clinic calls me with the results, and I asked her if my numbers going up so much could mean twins but she really wouldn't say, and I asked about them tapering off already and she said that it will do that but her answers were so vague. I just find it curious they would begin to taper off after just one week. I expected it would increase at the same rate.


----------



## babysimpson

Happy Olive Megg!! I'm guessing by mt dates that I'm either ov'ing or will be soon. Had some fun alst night but if I don't catch I'm not going to worry. Got really positive vibes that 2011 is my year. 

I'm sure it will be the same of the rest of you and that you all join me in the PAL Winter 2011 thread (when it gets started lol).

PMA girls this year is our year xxx


----------



## Megg33k

Tiger - It could go either way! When my first beta was 95 (which was high) the clinic immediately thought twins. But, my second came back at 134 (which was normal) and they thought I might have had one twin drop off really quickly. But, there's no way to know. There was no evidence on my U/S that a 2nd had ever implanted... but it doesn't mean it didn't try. I tend to think they might be right, because I had some very specific sensations around implantation in 2 very distinct spots... Ixxy is in one of those spots... So, I imagine that maybe the other was trying to attach to the other spot. But, I don't know.


----------



## ttcstill

Thought I would pop in and let you all know that I am trying to hang in there... I still have not been back to the doctor.... my fault..... I just cant bare to go in there and be surrounded by pregnant woman... all of my friends who got pregnant around the time I did in May are already holding their babies.... of course I am getting pictures and emails..... I hate it......life is sooooooo unfair........I know I should go in but I personally think I passed everything and I am sure I am OV today as I was having creamy colored watery CM yesterday.......My OH is so busy at work he could not go to any of the appointments with me as I lost this last angel......and I honestly dont have the will power to face it alone. I cannot handle the ups and downs on my own and although I want to get answers I am questioning whether or not I want to continue this journey as I am afraid that I will yet again feel unsupported when he cant get away because things are so crazy at his place of work......:cry:


----------



## Megg33k

:hugs: Life really isn't fair a lot of the time, honey! I wish I could make it easier/better!


----------



## truthbtold

Hello Ladies I would love to join your group. My daughter was born sleep on 12/19/10 at 22 weeks due to IC. I went in for my anatomy scan on 12/2/10 (20 weeks)only to discover my cervix was dialated to 4 cm and my water bag was buldging. I was given the the option to induce labor at that point but I decided to try bedrest and see if I could make it to viablity 24 weeks. I stayed on bedrest for 17 days before infection set in and I had no choice but to deliver. It was the sadest day of my life. We have decided to try again and my doctor gave me the okay at my two week follow up. So AF returned on Sunday, and I also started taking geritol complete since I managed to get a BFP after taking it for one month in 2008. Hopefully I can have the same luck.


----------



## Fairybabe

Welcome Truthbtold. Sorry for your loss. I can't imagine how horrific that must have been for you. You'll get lots of support on this thread. 
Good luck with the TTC! 
What is geritol?
Fairy xx


----------



## Megg33k

Oh, honey! How awful! :hugs: I'll get you added! I hope I can add your success story very soon!


----------



## truthbtold

Thanks Fairybabe, geritol complete is a multi vitamin if you google geritol and pregnancy you will see a lot of women have gotten bfp after taking it and I am one of them. I started taking them on cd1 in 2008 on cd25 I got my bfp. I had a 25 day cycle I hope I still do.


----------



## truthbtold

Thank You Megg33k :)


----------



## svetayasofiya

truthbtold how tramautic! :hugs: I am so very sorry... How do they correct an IC? Will you have to be stitched next time? So so sorry for your loss. :hugs:


----------



## truthbtold

svetayasofiya said:


> truthbtold how tramautic! :hugs: I am so very sorry... How do they correct an IC? Will you have to be stitched next time? So so sorry for your loss. :hugs:

Yes, my OB said I would be monitored very closely next time, so I would have doctors appointments every two weeks and have a cerclage or stitch placed in at 12 weeks and removed at 36 weeks.


----------



## bluesky

:hugs: truthbold sorry for your loss.


----------



## cla

truthbtold said:


> Hello Ladies I would love to join your group. My daughter was born sleep on 12/19/10 at 22 weeks due to IC. I went in for my anatomy scan on 12/2/10 (20 weeks)only to discover my cervix was dialated to 4 cm and my water bag was buldging. I was given the the option to induce labor at that point but I decided to try bedrest and see if I could make it to viablity 24 weeks. I stayed on bedrest for 17 days before infection set in and I had no choice but to deliver. It was the sadest day of my life. We have decided to try again and my doctor gave me the okay at my two week follow up. So AF returned on Sunday, and I also started taking geritol complete since I managed to get a BFP after taking it for one month in 2008. Hopefully I can have the same luck.

Iam so sorry Hun xx


----------



## padbrat

awww welcome... but sorry... Truth.

megg... are we talking about our mutual FB mate when the number has fallen?


----------



## Tigerlilies

Truth, what a heartbreaking ordeal to go through. I wish you the best of luck on your next PG!


----------



## joey300187

Just thought id update from monday, had a scan today was dated 6 + 1 seen baby and a good strong hb! ;) xxx


----------



## groovygrl

:happydance::happydance::happydance:

so it wasn't supposed to happen...HA! 42 and very low AMH - RE said prob. donor eggs ALSO... two completely blocked tubes (discovered in Oct. at HSG) - RE said only chance IVF

yesterday... BIG FAT :bfp:

please cx all fingers and toes and pray that I get to keep this one!!!


----------



## Megg33k

padbrat said:


> awww welcome... but sorry... Truth.
> 
> megg... are we talking about our mutual FB mate when the number has fallen?

Yes, but I'm not entirely convinced... We might not know for sure until next week. I was going off of what she'd told me when I changed the #... but after talking some more, I'm not quite convinced and she's waiting until Monday to be sure. I just don't want to keep changing the list until I know...



joey300187 said:


> Just thought id update from monday, had a scan today was dated 6 + 1 seen baby and a good strong hb! ;) xxx

Fantastic! :yipee:



groovygrl said:


> :happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> so it wasn't supposed to happen...HA! 42 and very low AMH - RE said prob. donor eggs ALSO... two completely blocked tubes (discovered in Oct. at HSG) - RE said only chance IVF
> 
> yesterday... BIG FAT :bfp:
> 
> please cx all fingers and toes and pray that I get to keep this one!!!

:wohoo: OMG! OMG! OMG! That's the BEST new, groovy!!! I'm SOOOOOOO freakin' happy for you! :wohoo:

First BFP of the new year of the thread, btw! :winkwink:


----------



## svetayasofiya

groovygrl said:


> :happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> so it wasn't supposed to happen...HA! 42 and very low AMH - RE said prob. donor eggs ALSO... two completely blocked tubes (discovered in Oct. at HSG) - RE said only chance IVF
> 
> yesterday... BIG FAT :bfp:
> 
> please cx all fingers and toes and pray that I get to keep this one!!!

:yipee: Congrats!!!! Haven't seen you around in awhile. Such awesome news!!! All fingers and toes crossed.

Joey- congrats on seeing a HB!!! So exciting!!! nice pic :thumbup:

Megg- I'll be thinking of her and hoping and praying...


----------



## joey300187

thanks hun not very clue but doesnt bother me first piccy ive ever had!! love the little blob so much lol xx


----------



## joey300187

*clear not clue lol xx


----------



## svetayasofiya

It's an awesome pic! I haven't even seen my baby yet... I just hope there really is one in there!! :| Eleven more days...................


----------



## Fairybabe

Great news Joey!!!

Groovy!!! What a brilliant surprise for you!! Happy and healthy 9 months!!

Megg, did you have that next scan already?

Fairy xx


----------



## Megg33k

Its super cute! :) I love my blob too! LOL

There is totally a baby in there, Chris! I don't want to hear that!


----------



## Megg33k

Fairybabe said:


> Great news Joey!!!
> 
> Groovy!!! What a brilliant surprise for you!! Happy and healthy 9 months!!
> 
> Megg, did you have that next scan already?
> 
> Fairy xx

I did! LOL Pic is there!


Spoiler
https://farm6.static.flickr.com/5214/5387337049_1caba88721.jpg


----------



## Fairybabe

Excellent Megg!! You are zooming along!
Fairy xx


----------



## Megg33k

padbrat said:


> awww welcome... but sorry... Truth.
> 
> megg... are we talking about our mutual FB mate when the number has fallen?

I take back what I said about next week... The update is correct! :cry:


----------



## Fairybabe

Aw Megg, that's so sad. 

Megg, re the soy, i'm about to take my 4th evening dose, am getting some minor twinges in the ovary area, is this normal? (cd6). 
Fairyx


----------



## joey300187

svetayasofiya said:


> It's an awesome pic! I haven't even seen my baby yet... I just hope there really is one in there!! :| Eleven more days...................

Bless you wont be long now hun xxx


----------



## Megg33k

FB - Very normal... You'll get more of them as time goes on, and they'll get stronger. Sometimes they can be a bit painful... depends on the person. But, its all fine. Its just your ovaries growing with follicles! :hugs:


----------



## Fairybabe

Errrrr...how many? Wouldn't object to twins, but more might be a bit much! Ever heard of anyone having multiples on soy? (115mg).


----------



## impatient1

Megg33k said:


> padbrat said:
> 
> 
> awww welcome... but sorry... Truth.
> 
> megg... are we talking about our mutual FB mate when the number has fallen?
> 
> I take back what I said about next week... The update is correct! :cry:Click to expand...

:hugs: for her, I am so sorry to read this.


----------



## Megg33k

Oh, you probably wouldn't have to worry about releasing more than maybe 2 eggs... but that doesn't mean you won't have a lot more follicles. Most of them just won't be DOMINANT follicles. Its complicated... but no worries. I've never heard of Soy twins or trips, actually!


----------



## Megg33k

impatient1 said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> padbrat said:
> 
> 
> awww welcome... but sorry... Truth.
> 
> megg... are we talking about our mutual FB mate when the number has fallen?
> 
> I take back what I said about next week... The update is correct! :cry:Click to expand...
> 
> :hugs: for her, I am so sorry to read this.Click to expand...

Agreed!

OMG @ you having 22 days to go though! :shock:


----------



## babysimpson

Truthbtold - I am so sorry for your loss. I've been very emotional since yesterday evening and hearing about your heartache has me weepy. I lost my LO at 14 weeks so I can't even begin to imagine what it would be like for you being further along.

I need some pick-me-up pills. Nothing has happened to make me feel so weepy and I just feel miserable and want to cry all the time. AF not due til the 10th so I'm hoping I don't have to put up with this crazy hormone change til then


----------



## padbrat

Ooooo noooooooooo Megg.... seriously???? No way!! I can't believe it... not again. I will msg her..

But a beautiful scan hunni!!

groovey.... OMG OMG OMG!!! So fantastic!!!


----------



## ttcstill

Megg- did you ever get around to fixing my banner? to change it to 4 angels?


----------



## ttcstill

Actually megg I decided to use the wallpaper I made for my computer but thank you anyway.


----------



## svetayasofiya

that's a beautiful poem ttcstill :hugs:


----------



## grandbleu

I agree *TTC -* very beautiful sentiments in that poem.


----------



## Megg33k

padbrat said:


> Ooooo noooooooooo Megg.... seriously???? No way!! I can't believe it... not again. I will msg her..
> 
> But a beautiful scan hunni!!
> 
> groovey.... OMG OMG OMG!!! So fantastic!!!

I know! :cry: I can't believe it either!

Thanks! :hugs:



ttcstill said:


> Actually megg I decided to use the wallpaper I made for my computer but thank you anyway.

It was on hubby's laptop and I haven't had access... glad you found something to use instead though. You need to make it smaller though... The mods won't let you keep it that large. They'll delete it.


----------



## ttcstill

Megg I have tried to resize it a hundred times and I cant make it work..... I have gotten it half the size of all the others and it is still showing the same way what do i do?


----------



## Megg33k

Uhm... Where is it uploaded? Send me the pic and I'll see if I can resize it for you!


----------



## ttcstill

it is uploaded on photobucket. How do I send it to you?


----------



## Megg33k

Uhm... Just send me the link/post the link in here and I'll do the rest. No worries!


----------



## ttcstill

https://s1235.photobucket.com/albums/ff440/richardskk08/?action=view&current=angelbabies.gif


----------



## Megg33k

It looks perfectly small, actually! I'm very confused why it was showing up so huge! Hmmm... Very odd.


----------



## padbrat

I am getting shedded tonight!!

Did you see the news yesterday? Women over 35 are 6 times more likely to have fertility issues and mens sperm goes down hill after 25....

They said we all need to get up the duff before 25.... Oooo and women getting preggers over the age of 40 are more likely to m/c than give birth...

WTF???? How depressing??

Pad slopes off to find a razor...


----------



## joey300187

please could you take me off the list. my baby grew its wings today xxx


----------



## Megg33k

Oh, Joey! :hugs: I'm so sorry, honey! :cry:

Pad - Jeez... That's horrid to hear! Stop listening to that! I don't like it!


----------



## fides

Joey, i am so sorry!! :hugs:


----------



## grandbleu

So sorry *Joey* :hugs:


----------



## fides

Serene123 said:


> So do we put our names down after we get our next :bfp: or before?




Megg33k said:


> Thanks! Yeah, before Toria... That way we can watch those ???'s turn into dates! :)

oh, i see - please add me to the list, then - I've lost one baby to miscarriage, Oct, 2010.

Thanks!


i'm hoping to see more of those ???'s on the list turn into dates soon, ladies!!


----------



## SammieGrace

So sorry for your loss Joey! :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## bluesky

:hugs: Joey


----------



## joey300187

thanks x x


----------



## Megg33k

fides said:


> Serene123 said:
> 
> 
> So do we put our names down after we get our next :bfp: or before?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> Thanks! Yeah, before Toria... That way we can watch those ???'s turn into dates! :)Click to expand...
> 
> oh, i see - please add me to the list, then - I've lost one baby to miscarriage, Oct, 2010.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> i'm hoping to see more of those ???'s on the list turn into dates soon, ladies!!Click to expand...

I'll add you when I get back from my weekend, sweetie! :hugs:


----------



## LunaBean

Im so sorry Joey xxx


----------



## Firedancer41

:( So sorry, Joey.

Padbrat, don't take too much stock in statistics-they're just numbers and there are many women who prove that they can be overcome. :hugs:


----------



## Tigerlilies

Joey, I'm really sorry hun. :hugs:


----------



## lynnb

Megg can you put me down for another loss please, my m/c started Friday :cry:


----------



## joey300187

ooo Lynn so sorry, am right here with you lost my baby yesterday morning. forever in our hearts xx


----------



## Megg33k

lynnb said:


> Megg can you put me down for another loss please, my m/c started Friday :cry:

Oh, sweetie! :hugs: I'm soooooo sorry! I will... The internet here is rubbish, but I'll update properly tomorrow! :cry:


----------



## Fairybabe

Joey and Lynnb, soooooo sorry for your losses. That just sucks. Thinking of you both.
Fairy xx


----------



## grandbleu

*Lynnb* - I'm so sorry for your recent loss :hugs:


----------



## Mummytofour

Huge hugs to Lynn and Joey. So sorry girls, look after yourselves.


----------



## padbrat

awwww crap and sucky life.... Joey and Lynn such tragic news.. massive virtual ((hugs)) xx


----------



## bluesky

:hugs: Lynn


----------



## 1babylost

anyone testing in the next few days?!? I'll be testing Fri if I don't cave in before....


----------



## Daniele89

so sorry joey and lynne :hugs: xoxoxoxoxoxoxox


----------



## Daniele89

has any of yous experienced sharp shooting pain in your left ovary ? the past 2 days iv had it , its very uncomfortable! :( ....X


----------



## Megg33k

Changes have been made, girls... So sorry they're not happier changes! :hugs:


----------



## bbhopes

so sorry ladies. :hugs:


----------



## roonsma

It's so sad to see the number go down, it makes my heart sink :cry:

Sorry to Joey and Lynnb, big hugs :hugs:

x


----------



## Megg33k

Mine too, hun. I think maybe its time to go stalk some of the ones who haven't reported back in ages and see if there's good news I've missed.


----------



## svetayasofiya

Sorry girls. :hugs: Sad way to start the week...


----------



## Tigerlilies

:hugs: So sorry Lynn :hugs:


----------



## maratobe

hey girls! oh how its so sad to see those numbers go down! im sorry girls :hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

So... Our mystery girl shouldn't have come off the list... I'm going to add her back now!


----------



## Megg33k

Also... CONGRATS to Mellybelle! BFP Jan 23! :yipee:


----------



## cla

Congrats melly xxx


----------



## grandbleu

Congrats to *Melly* and *Mystery*! :dust:


----------



## Mummytofour

Oh Meg, tell "Mystery Girl" :haha: mega congrats!!!!:thumbup:

Please please please let this be her sticky one, she so deserves it after what she's been through.:thumbup:

Not wanting to say too much, but has her insurance kicked in yet?


----------



## doddy0402

so sorry for the recent losses.
but great news for the new bfps! c'mon sticky beanies, we can do it!xx


----------



## maratobe

oooh yay!! now its gone back up! congrats girls!!


----------



## VGibs

Happy prune megg! Haha


----------



## jonnanne3

Happy 10 weeks Meg! :happydance: Also :happydance: to our mystery girl! What happened? I am soooooo happy for her! She deserves her sticky bean! :hugs:


----------



## Tigerlilies

Oh my goodness!!!! So everything is alright! Her little beanie is okay!?!?!?


----------



## svetayasofiya

Megg33k said:


> So... Our mystery girl shouldn't have come off the list... I'm going to add her back now!

We need more information Megg!!!! This is absolutely fantastic beyond belief news!!!! :happydance:



Megg33k said:


> Also... CONGRATS to Mellybelle! BFP Jan 23! :yipee:

That's my girl!!! :thumbup:



VGibs said:


> Happy prune megg! Haha

:| Dude! You're 4 days late!!!!!!! :baby:


----------



## Megg33k

Mummytofour said:


> Oh Meg, tell "Mystery Girl" :haha: mega congrats!!!!:thumbup:
> 
> Please please please let this be her sticky one, she so deserves it after what she's been through.:thumbup:
> 
> Not wanting to say too much, but has her insurance kicked in yet?

I don't know much about the insurance situation. I haven't asked.

As far as what happened... Its a bit confusing. 2 weeks ago, they saw a gestational sac measuring 5mm. A week ago, she was told it was measuring 7mm. So, only 2mm growth in a whole week. But, then she got a call saying that someone misspoke and it hadn't grown... it was shrinking. That's when we were "sure" it was over, and it was being called blighted ovum. Yesterday, the sac had grown to 16mm and a yolk sac was visible. That means that blighted ovum is off the table and things are obviously still progressing. The sac was measuring 6weeks... Her dates say 6+6. But, its so easy to be off by a few days this early. So, scan again next week. I can't say 100% how things are going to go... But, they seem to be okay for now.


----------



## tryforbaby2

My gosh ladies, I am terribly terribly sorry for your loss's :cry:


----------



## lynnb

Megg33k said:


> Mummytofour said:
> 
> 
> Oh Meg, tell "Mystery Girl" :haha: mega congrats!!!!:thumbup:
> 
> Please please please let this be her sticky one, she so deserves it after what she's been through.:thumbup:
> 
> Not wanting to say too much, but has her insurance kicked in yet?
> 
> I don't know much about the insurance situation. I haven't asked.
> 
> As far as what happened... Its a bit confusing. 2 weeks ago, they saw a gestational sac measuring 5mm. A week ago, she was told it was measuring 7mm. So, only 2mm growth in a whole week. But, then she got a call saying that someone misspoke and it hadn't grown... it was shrinking. That's when we were "sure" it was over, and it was being called blighted ovum. Yesterday, the sac had grown to 16mm and a yolk sac was visible. That means that blighted ovum is off the table and things are obviously still progressing. The sac was measuring 6weeks... Her dates say 6+6. But, its so easy to be off by a few days this early. So, scan again next week. I can't say 100% how things are going to go... But, they seem to be okay for now.Click to expand...

Megg, can you let her know I'm keeping everything crossed for her, she really deserves this to end happily with a beautiful baby :baby:

AFM I have been to the EPU today & they confirmed I've had a compelete miscarriage, which is good news in a strange way :wacko: And instead of waiting for me to miscarry again they are starting tests now to figure out if there's any reason why I keep miscarrying :thumbup: Hubby & I have to go back next Monday for blood tests to check for chromosomal abnormalities & my blood is also being tested for lupus anticoagulant, anticardiolipin, antithombin III, protein S, protein C, activated protein C resistance, factor V Leiden and prothrombin gene testings. Dependent on those results I may have to have a Hysteroscopy too, but hoping I don't as I don't really fancy having a procedure that doesn't really need to be done & can result in damage to my uterus and/or cervix.

Sending :dust: to all & hoping we get more BFPs soon, love seeing that number rise.


----------



## Megg33k

Sure! :) Glad you're being taken care of, sweetie! Sounds like they're taking a real interest and are actually going to help you! That's great! :hugs:

AFM... My insurance (who happily paid for $4000 worth of fertility meds and almost $20,000 in fertility treatment) is arguing my progesterone supplements! WTF? They want to deny the claim, send a letter of denial, receive a letter of medical necessity, and THEN they'll pay for them. Mind you, the paid for all that other stuff when I wasn't pregnant or anything. Now that I am and this is required to keep my baby alive, they don't want to cover the meds. The nurse I talked to has already been on the phone arguing with them this morning. We think we got it worked out... maybe... but I'm still worried that its going to take forever and I'm going to run out. I don't think its super expensive, so I could cover it out-of-pocket if I had to... I just would rather it be done correctly from the beginning. Like anyone takes progesterone if its NOT medically necessary. There's not even a way to abuse it! :( So, that's what I've been doing all morning. Happy 10 weeks to me, eh? :nope:


----------



## Mummytofour

Damn insurance companies! As someone said on FB, they're only in it to make money eh?!
Hope you've got it sorted, but we all know you'd never risk Ixxy over a few pounds anyway hunni. Big hugs.
Thanks for the update on mystery girl!


----------



## VGibs

Yup I'm 4 days overdue...I'm fairly miserable and am snapping heads off left and right. Especially after the useless trip to the asshole midwife today. Who refused to do a sweep because she considers 41 weeks overdue. Even though the other 2 midwives in the practice don't see things the same. But the other midwife was at a birth and my midwife is in the artic. She actually wanted to schedule my biophysical profile for February 13th. But I have it booked already on February 9th thanks to the good midwife.


----------



## Firedancer41

Oh Virginia, I feel your pain...My first was 8 days overdue!!! Go get some :sex: on, if onloy for induction purposes...worked twice for me:blush::haha:


----------



## VGibs

I've been forcing OH to perform 4 nights in a row. He is getting tired because I am obviously not enjoying it and it kind of hurts me.


----------



## grandbleu

*Vgibs* - 

Castor Oil Smoothie???

Red Raspberry Leaf tea???

I hope your LO isn't playing tough to get.


----------



## VGibs

I've been taking the tea capsules for two weeks and I tried the oil. I've tried everything even sliding down our staircase on my bum, and bouncing on a birth ball for hours... I've tried everything.


----------



## svetayasofiya

:hugs: Virginia :hugs: Guess she'll come out when she is good and ready!


----------



## BizyBee

Stopping in to send love and hugs! :hugs:

Virginia, hope she comes soon.


----------



## MrsGAnderson

VGIB - jeez i cant believe you havnt had the LO yet :( im praying its very soon for you, you sound very uncomfortable now :(... good luck with it. I expected to come back on and see you had a beautiful daughter :) xx

Megg - how are you getting on hun? wow 10weeks! im really excited for your 12week scan, not long to go now! looks like ive got BFN this cycle :( and i was really hoping for this to be the one :( im 13dpo and negative on frer so deffo not this cycle.. im praying for next! :) maybe put me down for next month? AF should show her face soon.. xx

Congratulations mellybelle :) h&H 9months hun xx

Congratulations to everyone else who has got their bfp's and :dust: to all those still trying xx

Sorry i havnt been on, bloody computer has broken so waiting for my hubby to buy me a new 1 tomorrow then i should be on more again :) xx


----------



## VGibs

Please refer to meggs journal...


----------



## Megg33k

Virginia is right.. But you had no way to know. I lost the baby overnight. Down but not defeated... I'll be back! :hugs: I can't make that update yet though... Its still a bit tough.


----------



## Tigerlilies

Meggs! NOOOOO! This can't be happening, your baby's HB was so strong, how could this have happened!?! :cry: Honey, I'm so devastated for you, I really thought this was for keeps. I just don't understand.....


----------



## dawny690

Megg33k said:


> Virginia is right.. But you had no way to know. I lost the baby overnight. Down but not defeated... I'll be back! :hugs: I can't make that update yet though... Its still a bit tough.

*Can understand that babes I wouldn't want to either *


----------



## BizyBee

:hugs: for Meg.


----------



## Megg33k

I don't know what happened, Tiger. I wish I could tell you. I struggle with that myself. It seemed so perfect a week earlier. Even 2 hours earlier, the trip to the bathroom was totally uneventful. Then, 2 short hours later I was soaked in blood. I don't know what happened. I wish so much I could know what happened.


----------



## grandbleu

After much reflection I decided to announce my *BFP* because this is the thread dedicated to continual hope and it has given me that. Thank you *Megg* for starting and running it and for forever providing hope and support for others. Now I wish provide hope for ladies still waiting as well like I once was. 

I'm by far out of the woods...in fact I've just entered them and the way through is unpredictable and scary.


----------



## grandbleu

*Megg* - I'm so overwhelmed by sadness about your loss...we have all been there but it never gets easier to hear about a new baby leaving us and especially after all you have given to us. :hugs:


----------



## svetayasofiya

Congratulations grandbleu! xo


----------



## Fairybabe

Grandbleu, that's great! COngrats. Happy and Healthy 9 months to you. And LOTS of sticky dust. 

Fairy xx


----------



## dawny690

Congrats Grand hun saw your ticker but wanted you to announce it here first xxxx


----------



## bluesky

Wow Grand congrats to you!


----------



## cla

OMG congrats grand xxx


----------



## maratobe

congrats grandbleu!! :hugs:


----------



## 1babylost

I am so shocked/sad/overwhelmed for Megg right now. I am struggling to understand how these things happen.... it just isn't fair..


----------



## Daniele89

congrats gramdbleu ...X h+h 9months 2 u :hugs: ...X


----------



## VGibs

Daniele89 said:


> congrats gramdbleu ...X h+h 9months 2 u :hugs: ...X

Do you have a pug??????


----------



## Megg33k

Congrats, Liz! I'll update very soon, I swear!


----------



## Mummytofour

Congrats Grandbleu :happydance: Are they giving you an early scan?:flower:


----------



## Daniele89

yes :) and 2 chihuahuas ...X


----------



## VGibs

Daniele89 said:


> yes :) and 2 chihuahuas ...X

awwwww I LOVE pugs! We have a 3 year old little man...his name is Angus. Lemme see if |I can find a pic...


----------



## padbrat

I know I have already told you Megg of my shock and sadness at your loss... if our love helps ease the pain then you have it in bucketfuls sweety xx

And so lovely to have some counterbalance with Grandbleu's good news... Grats hun


----------



## Daniele89

VGibs said:


> Daniele89 said:
> 
> 
> yes :) and 2 chihuahuas ...X
> 
> awwwww I LOVE pugs! We have a 3 year old little man...his name is Angus. Lemme see if |I can find a pic...
> 
> View attachment 164382Click to expand...

me too :D he is so cute your lil man :) ...X


----------



## 1babylost

congrats Grandblue- such good news!!!!!


----------



## Tigerlilies

Does anyone know if you put someone on your ignore list, does that prevent them seeing your posts? I know I wouldn't be able to see there's but I need know if they could still see mine.


----------



## Daniele89

didnt really want 2 say after meggs sad news :( :hugs:

but i got my BFP yesterday 

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## lynnb

Daniele89 said:


> didnt really want 2 say after meggs sad news :( :hugs:
> 
> but i got my BFP yesterday
> 
> xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Good news is always welcome

Congrats & hope you have a H&H 9 months :happydance:


----------



## Daniele89

thanks so much :) ...X


----------



## Fairybabe

yay! Congrats Daniele! Happy, health and sticky 9 month to you!


CD16 here and i have a positive OPK!!! Hurrah!! So looks like the soy and acupuncture have done something!! Hoping and praying to catch the eggy!!

Fairy xx


----------



## Daniele89

thank you :) ...X


----------



## Tigerlilies

Congratulations Daniel!


----------



## Daniele89

thankssssssss :D :D ...X


----------



## MrsGAnderson

bleu and danielle - congratulations on your bfp's i hope youse have a happy and healthy 9months :D very sticky :dust: for you both xx

ohh megg :cry: im sooo sorry for you i cant even believe this has happened, sodding nature! makes me wonder if there is actually anybody up there! how could they do this to us! :cry: good luck for your next cycle :( xxx


----------



## neffie

Congrats Daniele! Wishing you a H&H 9 months. :)


----------



## svetayasofiya

Congrats Daniele!!!


----------



## jules1

Very excited to tell you I make it 160 BFPs :)

Keeping fingers crossed for a sticky bean this time xxxx


----------



## bluesky

Congrats to the new BFP's


----------



## Daniele89

Congrats! :D ...X


----------



## Firedancer41

Congrats Daniele and Jules!!


----------



## BizyBee

Congrats on the new bfp's!


----------



## dawny690

*Congrats Daniele and Jules xxxx*


----------



## MrsGAnderson

congrats danielle and jules. :) h&h 9month for you both.. xx

how are you feeling megg.. :( my thoughts are with you and your husband xx


----------



## svetayasofiya

Congrats Jules!


----------



## jules1

Thank you! I'm really nervous this time, especially as I've had a bit of spotting the last few days... I keep thinking that's how it all started to go wrong last time. But I hear lots of people have spotting in the early days and go on to be fine so fingers crossed that's the case for me this time xx


----------



## neffie

Congrats Jules! :) Wishing you a H&H 9 months.


----------



## grandbleu

Daniele89 said:


> didnt really want 2 say after meggs sad news :( :hugs:
> 
> but i got my BFP yesterday
> 
> xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

CONGRATULATIONS! :dust:



MrsGAnderson said:


> bleu and danielle - congratulations on your bfp's i hope youse have a happy and healthy 9months :D very sticky :dust: for you both xx

Thanks so much *MrsG*. Much luck to you this cycle!



jules1 said:


> Very excited to tell you I make it 160 BFPs :)
> 
> Keeping fingers crossed for a sticky bean this time xxxx

CONGRATULATIONS! :dust:


----------



## svetayasofiya

jules1 said:


> Thank you! I'm really nervous this time, especially as I've had a bit of spotting the last few days... I keep thinking that's how it all started to go wrong last time. But I hear lots of people have spotting in the early days and go on to be fine so fingers crossed that's the case for me this time xx

I had brown spotting from CD15-19 on and off. Don't worry! It's implantation bleeding!!


----------



## Megg33k

Tigerlilies said:


> Does anyone know if you put someone on your ignore list, does that prevent them seeing your posts? I know I wouldn't be able to see there's but I need know if they could still see mine.

Your ignore list only keeps you from reading their posts. There is no way to force someone to stop reading your posts. Having trouble again? I'd tell the mods. They can ban people if they're only here for nefarious purposes, rather than support.



Daniele89 said:


> didnt really want 2 say after meggs sad news :( :hugs:
> 
> but i got my BFP yesterday
> 
> xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Congrats! :hugs:



MrsGAnderson said:


> bleu and danielle - congratulations on your bfp's i hope youse have a happy and healthy 9months :D very sticky :dust: for you both xx
> 
> ohh megg :cry: im sooo sorry for you i cant even believe this has happened, sodding nature! makes me wonder if there is actually anybody up there! how could they do this to us! :cry: good luck for your next cycle :( xxx

I haven't believed in anyone being up there in a very long time... since before I knew there was a word for my lack of belief... over 20 years now. But, I take comfort in logic and science. I know that there was probably a genetic issue that was incompatible with life. There's nothing I can do about that but try again and hope for a better outcome.



jules1 said:


> Very excited to tell you I make it 160 BFPs :)
> 
> Keeping fingers crossed for a sticky bean this time xxxx

Congrats! :hugs:



MrsGAnderson said:


> congrats danielle and jules. :) h&h 9month for you both.. xx
> 
> how are you feeling megg.. :( my thoughts are with you and your husband xx

I'm okay. I'm better when I'm not cramping. That said, I need to take my ibuprofen soon. The physical pain is a constant reminder of what's happened. I feel 1000 times more optimistic when I'm not in physical pain.


BTW, I will make updates sooner than later. I just want my next cycle start date so I can focus on that first. Once I know, I think I can find the strength to remove myself.


----------



## padbrat

awww meggy Moo....you take your time huni... we will be here waiting for you xx


----------



## Megg33k

Thanks, pad. I emailed the clinic twice and then broke down and called to leave a message for my coordinator. I'm hoping maybe someone will just confirm a date for me. I know that they don't usually plan 2 cycles out... So, that's probably what the delay is. They're still working on January's cycle. I can't expect that they'd be too interested in April's yet. Its more important to me than it is to them right now. But, I really would like to know.


----------



## Bittersweet

Contests to all the bfps

Megg I'm always here :hugs:.x


----------



## mrphyemma

Hi, does anyone mind if I join? I lost my baby on New Year's Eve at around 8 weeks pregnant. We had been trying for our 4th child for 23 cycles and finally got our BFP after 7 cycles of clomid. I have just had my first AF since my loss and am back on the clomid waiting to start trying for our forever baby. I hope you don't mind me gatecrashing your thread but I have struggled to find the right place to be and to get the friendship, support and advice needed when TTCAL. 
I am really sorry for all of your losses. Congratulations to all those with new babies or BFP's and lots of babydust to those still waiting xx


----------



## 1babylost

mrpgyemma- so sorry to hear about your loss. I lost mine on 12-7-10 and have been TTC for 1 cycle since. So far no luck :(


----------



## Fairybabe

Welcome Mrphyemma, sorry for your loss and that you have to be here...hopefully you'll get your sticky BFP soon.

Fairy xx


----------



## roonsma

Hi Emma, nice to see you back on the TTC wagon again, good luck to you hun xx

:hugs:

Congrats on all the recent BFP's :happydance:


----------



## Megg33k

mrphyemma said:


> Hi, does anyone mind if I join? I lost my baby on New Year's Eve at around 8 weeks pregnant. We had been trying for our 4th child for 23 cycles and finally got our BFP after 7 cycles of clomid. I have just had my first AF since my loss and am back on the clomid waiting to start trying for our forever baby. I hope you don't mind me gatecrashing your thread but I have struggled to find the right place to be and to get the friendship, support and advice needed when TTCAL.
> I am really sorry for all of your losses. Congratulations to all those with new babies or BFP's and lots of babydust to those still waiting xx

Emma! :hugs: I'm still so, so sorry for your loss, honey! I'm glad you tracked us down though! There's a great group in here. I'll make the front page updates very soon. I promise!


----------



## truthbtold

Congrats on all the recent BFP's.


----------



## mrphyemma

Thanks for the warm welcome ladies, I guess none of us are too happy about being here but it is nice to have support from others who have been through it too.
Here's to lots of sticky beans coming soon xx


----------



## bluesky

Sorry for your loss mrphyemma, hope you get your BFP soon :hugs:


----------



## littlebabyno4

Hi everyone whew it's being a while since i've been on here. I had miscarraige 2nd aug 2010. doing ok some good days some really bad days. but we got good news last mon I'm pregnant. so far i'm sick which is great cause its very reassuring i'm 6 weeks. I am excited but at same time i feel very sad. our little angel would've been due on valentines day so this is a tough week for me. I thought being pregnant would help but it doesn't take away that emptyness and aching for the little baby we've lost but it does give me something to look forward to. good luck everyone xxxx


----------



## ttcstill

Today marks 7 years since I first felt the loss of a child ....7 years ago today Christian Kyle Schroeder grew wings....may all the moms who have shared such pain be blessed today as I remember my very first angel!

Thursday is the day I would have been due with Leiland and all that on top of the most recent loss is really getting me down. I am scheduled to see the doctor on the 24th to start discussing which tests we will start with,,,, I am open for any suggestion from you ladies....


----------



## Megg33k

Congrats, no4! :hugs:

ttcstill - I have a list of tests that I had run. I'll paste it here if you want?


----------



## maratobe

i too am looking at going back to the doctors and getting more intense tests done!! :hugs:


----------



## bluesky

ttcstill said:


> Today marks 7 years since I first felt the loss of a child ....7 years ago today Christian Kyle Schroeder grew wings....may all the moms who have shared such pain be blessed today as I remember my very first angel!
> 
> Thursday is the day I would have been due with Leiland and all that on top of the most recent loss is really getting me down. I am scheduled to see the doctor on the 24th to start discussing which tests we will start with,,,, I am open for any suggestion from you ladies....

:hugs: 

congrats no4


----------



## bbhopes

I'm also going to be going for further testing.


----------



## Megg33k

I'm going back in cycle for ICSI! I start my meds on Mar 16! Bring the pain and the forever baby that comes with it! :happydance:


----------



## Fairybabe

Yay Megg! That's just 5 weeks away, or thereabouts!!! Fingers crossed you get a solid fat and very STICKY BFP!!! 
Did the hosp ever let you know the results of any testing done on the samples you gave them when you had your m/c?


----------



## roonsma

Thats fantastic news Megg, good luck!! xx :hugs:


----------



## Fairybabe

Wow! Look at the jump in numbers! Congrats to all those with their new BFPs!!


----------



## grandbleu

Excellent news *Megg* :happydance: those weeks are going to fly...winter baby here we come! :dust:

*PS.* Thank you for updating the front page...I feel honored to be there with a BFP - you always said I would get one...Merci for everything! The numbers are looking so lovely now...I am sure we will be adding your April one very soon!


----------



## Megg33k

Thanks, Liz! I'm glad to have you up there too! It was nice to see the # jump! And, surprisingly not that hard to move myself. If I can stay the only Feb loss, I'd be happy to have 100% success in April! LOL


----------



## Tulip

Go Team BFP! Great to see the number going up again :hugs: to the new angels xxx


----------



## mrphyemma

Great news about the ICSI Megg, everything crossed it brings you your forever baby xx


----------



## Tigerlilies

I'm glad you don't have to delay getting back into treatment! April will be a lovely month for a BFP!


----------



## BizyBee

So happy to see a jump in bfp's! :)


----------



## tryforbaby2

Oh My Gosh Megg :hugs: I am incredibly sorry. :cry:


----------



## Megg33k

tryforbaby2 said:


> Oh My Gosh Megg :hugs: I am incredibly sorry. :cry:

Thanks, honey! Me too! :hugs:


----------



## Rabbittchild

Hi Ladies,

Just wondering if you could give me your opinions on what you would do...

I'm starting a new job (nursing) and they took some blood on Monday to test for Hep B and Varicella (chicken pox) immunity. I know I have to have the hep B booster - and that's fine but if I come back not immune to varicella (which is likely, despite having chicken pox, two separate tests in 2002 and 2004 showed I wasn't immune) I have been told that I will be offered the varicella vaccine.

I'm not against vaccines but the problem I have is this, it is a live vaccine in two doses, so you cannot be pregnant. So I would have to not be pregnant for the first dose, wait two months to have the second dose, again not get pregnant and then wait a further month until TTC again. So I could miss out on 4 months TTC oh and also you can't take aspirin, so if I were to get pregnant I couldn't take my medication and would miscarry again.

I am thinking that I don't want the vaccine. If I wasn't a healthcare worker then my immunity would never be tested, I had chicken pox as a child, noone would bother looking into it. I have read that if you do get chicken pox when pregnant it can have all sorts of nasty affects on the foetus and I wouldn't want to risk that but I've had 5 miscarriages in the last year and I desperately want a baby and I think I would go mad having to wait 4 months, I'm not getting any younger too! 

So any thoughts? I'm hoping I can just refuse the vaccine, I mean surely they can't force me to have it?


----------



## Fairybabe

Hey Rabbitchild, sounds like you need to contact your union to see what their advice is. I'm guessing they could only oblige you to have it, if by not having it, you somehow posed a risk to patients. If it's just for your own protection as you are more likely to come into contact with patients with such conditions, then maybe if you signed a disclaimer saying you are aware of the risks but opt not to have it? Also, is the live dose in 2 doses the only varicella vaccine? A friend of mine emmigrated to Australia recently, her health check came back showing she didn't have immunity. I'm fairly sure she just ahd one jab and that was that, as she certaily left within 2 months of geting it sorted, so she couldn't have had a second one in the timescales you describe. 
Good luck! TOTALLY understand why you don't want to be held up in TTC!
Fairy xx


----------



## Megg33k

I wish I had advice... I don't know how things work over there. As much as my heart is British now... I'm still clueless on a lot of things! LOL


----------



## Rabbittchild

Thanks Megg and Fairybabe - great suggestions. I will research the vaccine and see if there is a choice of having just one jab. I don't think I would be having it to protect patients, more to protect me but I'm unlikely to come into contact with patients with chicken pox as it's unlikely they would require interventional radiology. TBH I didn't get chicken pox when my siblings had it, I didn't get shingles when my grandparents had it on separate occasions and I didn't get it when my DH had it 7 years ago so I might have some sort of immunity anyway...

Anyhoo I'll stop blathering, thanks again for the help x


----------



## padbrat

Megg33k said:


> I wish I had advice... I don't know how things work over there. As much as my heart is British now... I'm still clueless on a lot of things! LOL

Megg... I am hoping April could be the start of good things for us both... we are off to the clinic on the 28th April for our first consultation - everything booked, flights, hotel and clinic. We will be having ICSI as well cos of Hubby's direction challenged swimmers :haha:

Please please please let us both get some good news soon!:happydance:


----------



## maratobe

nice to see that BFP jump!! :)
im onto cycle 23! giving clomid its last chance before heading back to the doctors! i wonder what they will suggest next....:(
hope every one is well :hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

Hoping so, Pad! FX'd! :kiss:

Hope you can find a way, Carly... I don't want you to have to wait any longer! :hugs:

Let's hope Clomid only needs this one last chance, Mara! :thumbup:


----------



## chevelle383

HEY GUYS! well. girls actually. 
Im feeling sooooo guilty for not getting on in what? A month or so? maybe a bit more? Life has been stressful. And work has been slow, so Ive been busy trying not to feel sorry for myself. 
First of all....Megg and TTCstill. While logging on I was just hoping almost praying (Im not religous) that I would se nice long tickers for you guys. Im so so so sorry . WTH you know??? What can I say, you already know and have heard anything I can say. But lots of you guys are a part of my wifes and I's life now. As best as friends can be without ever meeting anyway. I mean think about it. I know that you guys know more about our miscartrages and stuff than most of my family and closest friends. I mean seriously, we think about you guys all the time. Its amazing how tragity can bring strangers together. Anyways...Im rambeling. But We are with you guys!!! Stay strong.


----------



## chevelle383

Well...for a lighter note now.... CAN YOU BELIEVE IT? Almost 24 weeks!!!!
Despite the fact I cant find work and am barley scaping by. My little girl is so far appearing perfectly healthy. And I wouldnt trade it for the universe. I will find a way, somehow, to give her everything I can. Cant imagine these people thinking otherwise. Not in my wildest greams. Well without further rambeling.... meet "JUNE" or at least thats what were thinking. :)


----------



## chevelle383

June
 



Attached Files:







3d baby.jpg
File size: 34.8 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Megg33k

Aww, she's gorgeous, Chevelle! I've been thinking about you guys. I hoped everything was still going well! And, its even better than well... Its perfect! June is a lovely name! 

Thank you so much for your kind words! :hugs: I'm coming to terms with it! I'm hoping to be back on the preggo side pretty soon. Its all that keeps me going.


----------



## chevelle383

P.S. everyone that knows me please, if you wouldnt mind, would you take a few moments to fill me in on what happening in your chase for the prize. Im affraid, I may have let to much time slip to do it by reading alone. Thanks.


----------



## chevelle383

NEW pic megg! Its fitting Im sure. :( 
I know hwta you mean, It was the only thing keeping us going through the MCs too.


----------



## Dazed

Missed you Chevelle! Glad to hear everything is going well and that its a GIRL!


----------



## Lucy1973

Hi just popping in quick, too much to catch up on. Meg how are you doing? Good you sound hopeful and are looking forward to trying again, big hugs to you..:hugs:

Chevelle great pic, I can't afford 3D scan, but baby fine, getting scan at 32 weeks to make sure the exit is clear so to speak. The number has gone up recently :hugs: have to go see who.......:dust: to everyone


----------



## Fairybabe

Hey Chevelle! Great to see you! Lovely scan pic. Glad all is going so well! Happy Viablility day tomorrow!!!
AFM, well 4dpo...so hoping for something wonderful this month. This is the 3rd month since my 2nd mc. Sigh. Due date for my first baby would have been in the second week of march, so trying not to dwell on that. But easier said than done. Great to see you guys doing so well. It brings hope!

Cheerio

Fairy xx


----------



## joey300187

just wondering has anyone here tried baby asprin afetr a loss. i had tests done pre pregnancys which came back with no clotting disorder and once when pregnant with same result altho i have been told it can be hard to detect. ive heard lots of success stories with using baby asprin and am thinking about trying again with asprin from bfp date. Any advice would be really appreciated xx


----------



## Megg33k

I take baby aspirin when pregnant because I'm positive for one copy of the MTHFR gene mutation... Its not highly likely for the single copy to cause clotting issues, but the possible reward greatly outweighs any risk (not that I've found any risk). Sometimes its easier to just give it a try than not, unless you have a condition that would make blood thinners dangerous to your health.


----------



## svetayasofiya

chevelle383 said:


> P.S. everyone that knows me please, if you wouldnt mind, would you take a few moments to fill me in on what happening in your chase for the prize. Im affraid, I may have let to much time slip to do it by reading alone. Thanks.

Nice to see you back chevelle! I was thinking about you the other day and then here you are! Congrats on almost 24 wks! Sorry to hear about the job. What happened? Last you wrote you were working so much you had no time to be online...
AFM- well, I got my BFP on Dec 12th! Nearing 13 weeks. Had our first ultrasound a few days ago and it was the most incredible thing ever to see our baby. xo

Hope everyone is doing well. Happy Friday.


----------



## joey300187

thansk Meg, no i dont have any medical issues so thinking we will try this. i have to give it one last shot xxx


----------



## Tigerlilies

Chevelle, nice to see you! I was just thinking about how you and the wife might be doing a few days ago. Sorry about the job, that really sucks, I hope something will pop up soon! Definitely on a happier note.....Happy 24wks! 

I'm pg again, 7wks 4days. Not even close to out of the woods, hence no ticker. It's just easier that way.

Lucy, 32wks already! So happy for you!

Joey, I don't have any marker for a clotting disorder, in fact I even have a hereditary anemia and my fertility doctor still recommended baby aspirin. There's no harm in it and it's a good just in case thing to do.


----------



## BizyBee

Joey, I am taking baby aspirin until 36 weeks. I also had to take an injectable blood thinner, but I finally get to stop that on Monday (28 weeks)! I was put on these meds due to early losses, enlarged ovaries with cysts, and a history of clotting during AF, although I was never diagnosed with an actual clotting disorder.


----------



## padbrat

hey Chev! Gratz on 24 weeks! Oooo how time flies!
Many more tests later and we have been told my eggs are duff and Hubby's sperm keep swimming the wrong way LMAO!
So we are off to a clinic in Spain for 1 last chance... if it works then yay we are gonna be parents... if it doesn't ... boo I am gonna be an old cat woman! LOL
Joey - I have been told to take baby aspirin as soon as I get a BFP...


----------



## VGibs

Joey - I took aspirin for the first 20 weeks just in case....my midwife told me its not a bad idea as it even helps you to absorb some of the prenatal vitamin and it helps your B12 somehow. And a severe B12 defiency is what caused my last miscarriage so...


----------



## Fairybabe

Oh wow Vgibs!!! Soooo many congrats on the safe arrival of your daughter! Lovely pic. 
Fairy xx


----------



## svetayasofiya

:yipee: congrats VGibs!!!


----------



## VGibs

Thanks guys!


----------



## maratobe

congrats VGibs!!!! 
how is everyone??
me- im onto cycle 23....and hating it!! getting very frustrated and impatient!!! :(


----------



## Firedancer41

Mara, congrats on your wedding! Your rings are beautiful :):wedding:


----------



## maratobe

thank you hunny!! :) i keep going to change my avatar but my computer is being silly lol how are you going? almost all cooked in there :)


----------



## Tigerlilies

VGibs, your baby is gorgeous!

Mara, now that there's one less stress of getting a wedding together you'll get that BFP sooner!


----------



## MrsGAnderson

chevelle - your scan picture is lovely, i bet the feeling when you saw your daughter was unbelievable! congratulations on your little woman :D xxx

VGib - a very big congratulations to you on the birth of your beautiful daughter :D she is gorgeous! :) how are you feeling? xxx

megg - i hope your doing ok and feeling better hun, much love xxx

afm - FX for this cycle. i think im finding it difficult this month and keep wanting to give up! but im not going to let this cycle of clomid go to waste! neither am i telling my husband that I am ovulating so he wont see it as arranged sex ha! follie scan tomorrow xxx


----------



## VGibs

I'm feeling Pretty good...I had some internal stitches which are acting up but other than that I am up and at em.Well kind of...all this baby does is eat so I am pinned to the couch for many hours a day


----------



## MrsGAnderson

i bet its totally worth it though :D how big was she when she was born? congrats again xx


----------



## VGibs

She was 8 lbs 12 oz and she has gained back her birth weight and 2 more oz she loves the booby lol


----------



## Megg33k

I'm well... Just not online as much as I was before. I still read though! :hugs:


----------



## Fairybabe

Very faint second line on a FRER for me today. 9dpo. I'm not calling it yet tho, not after it coming and going within a week last time. And no ticker. I;m gonna start the progesterone suppositories tonght and see if i can get the docs to confirm with a blood test asap. I am super pleased to see the line, but just super cautious/muted/numb at the mo.
Fairy


----------



## Megg33k

Ooh! I hope so much its a sticky one, FB! :hugs: CONGRATS!


----------



## grandbleu

A quiet congratulations until you get more confirmation *FairyBabe*! :dust: Be sticky little one!


----------



## maratobe

a very quiet congrats hun! :hugs: :dust::dust:


----------



## bluesky

Congrats FB and Vgibs!


----------



## Tulip

Cautious congrats to Fairy! Sticky dust in the post :hugs:

Congrats V on the safe arrival of your little girl - gorgeous! And Chevelle and Jen on 24w and 28w respectively... Time is flying, man!

Kisses and baby dust all round xxxxxx


----------



## svetayasofiya

ooooooooh Fairybabe!!!! FX'd for you!!!!! :dust: I pray this is your forever baby. :dust:


----------



## VGibs

Thanks everyone!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Fairybabe

Thanks everyone!
Here's a question, especially for you girls in the UK: I was told today that my 7dpo progesterone was 27 (so that was only on monday). The thing is, i never thought to ask 27 what? They are giving me progesterone pessaries to use (400mg) from as soon as i get a bfp (this was decided before my progesterone was tested), so from tonight, but i was just checking on line, and 27 is either a brill result if it's measured as 27ng/ml, but bad if it's 27nmol/L. Anyone here know what the measurement usually is here in the UK?

Thanks

Fairy xx


----------



## mrphyemma

Fairybabe, as far as I know here in the UK progesterone is measured in nmol/L. My numbers were all in the 20's and my FS said they look for anything over 30 to indicate ovulation has taken place. I was put on clomid as it was thought I wasn't ovulating alone. On 100mg clomid my numbers went up to 69 nmol/L. You aren't the first person I know to have had a number under 30 and be pregnant so not so sure how accurate these figures are!
Congratulations on your BFP and everything crossed this is your forever baby xx


----------



## Fairybabe

Thanks mrphyemma! Well, just as well i am starting the pessaries tonight! Hope it's not too late, and that any lining hasn't started to detach (am having some cramping, but i know that's normal at start of preg too). I clearly DO ovulate tho!! As this is my 3rd bfp (first m/c at 10wks3days, second at 5wks) . My LP has always been on the short side so this would explain it. Hopefully the fact that implantation has already happened earlyish for me to get enough hcg to show up in a FRER on 9dpo has held/risen the progesterone long enough for me to start wit the pessaries tonight. 
Guess if my tests keep getting darker, we'll soon find out! Flippin heck. This stuff isn't easy.
Fairy xx


----------



## Tigerlilies

FX'd for that sticky bean Fairy!!!!!


----------



## Embo78

Congrats FB. Fxed for a sticky bean :hugs:


----------



## Bittersweet

congratualtions FB! :sticky: dust all round.xx


----------



## MrsGAnderson

congratulations quietly fairy :D and a happy sticky and healthy 9months xxx :dust:

megg - i totally understand, after my MC i went quiet for quite a while whilst i collected my thoughts. hopefully your appointment will go well and give you your forever baby xxx


----------



## Dazed

Congrats FB.


----------



## impatient1

Congrats VGibs!

Wishing you all lots of stick :dust:


----------



## svetayasofiya

Wow one day to go impatient!!! Good luck!!! xo


----------



## lynnb

Congrats FB


----------



## joey300187

hey Lynne.

How you doing hun? havent seen many posts from you recently. here if you need to talk xx


----------



## lynnb

joey300187 said:


> hey Lynne.
> 
> How you doing hun? havent seen many posts from you recently. here if you need to talk xx

I'm not too bad thanks, having good & bad days, starting back at work next Monday & not looking forward to it at all.

How are you?


----------



## mrphyemma

Hi Ladies, I have been terribly depressed since my mc on New Years Eve, I thought I would never surface from the doldrums again. I was wrong. I still have bad days and moments of self pity and tears of sadness for what might have been but these last few days I have started to feel like my old self is making a comeback. I have had a +opk today CD15 so hoping with all my might that my right ovary wins the egg race (my left tube is blocked) and we catch that eggy! I know it is going to be hard to see a BFN at the end of this cycle (the first proper cycle since my mc) I pray that I won't. I will keep the PMA that a BFP is just around the corner.

Babydust to you all xx


----------



## Fairybabe

Hey Mrphyemma, i totally get what you mean. I'm glad you are beginning to feel better. It does take time. I lost my first back in Aug and my second at the end of October. I thought i was doing ok, but then had a major meltdown over christmas/new year. Getting a positive opk is a brilliant boost to helping you feel things are getting moving again and that you can start to move forward. Really hope it's on the right side and you catch the eggy this month. You are in the right place to have highs and lows on this forum. I think we all get what you mean. Let's hope the good days keep coming for you!
Fairy x


----------



## joey300187

lynnb said:


> joey300187 said:
> 
> 
> hey Lynne.
> 
> How you doing hun? havent seen many posts from you recently. here if you need to talk xx
> 
> I'm not too bad thanks, having good & bad days, starting back at work next Monday & not looking forward to it at all.
> 
> How are you?Click to expand...

yeah same think its gonna be like that for a while. hopefully being back to work will help tho hun. thinking of u xx


----------



## Megg33k

That's so very normal, Em. I've bounced back well... but I still have moments the feel like my heart's gone missing from my chest. Its just how the grief works. The goal is to savor the good moments as much as you can so you survive the bad ones. And, the good ones come far more often than the bad ones do. Its just so easy to focus on the harder times. But, you WILL see a BFP again... and a sticky one, at that! Chin up, love!


----------



## grandbleu

*Mrphyemma* - Hon sorry you are so down - it took me at least 3 months to start feeling normal and I still have my moments. You will get a BFP it seems impossible right now but it will happen :dust:


----------



## Tigerlilies

Good luck Emma on that right ovary and catching that eggie!


----------



## mrphyemma

Thank you ladies, it helps having support from those who sadly know exactly how I feel xx


----------



## svetayasofiya

Everyone else already said what I was going to say too... but just know you aren't alone. I was very depressed and angry for months. It's part hormones too that keep you from moving on as fast as we would like. It got better once we started TTC again. We took a two month break which turned out to be both good and bad. Sometimes just jumping back in is the best thing. Big HUGS to you!!!!! :hugs: You are never short of support on this board.
I suggest going and giving your children big hugs and take comfort from the loved ones around you. xo


----------



## Megg33k

We're losing 2 girls... One is the mystery girl that I never quite outted... There's no question anymore. And the other was the latest sort of mystery girl... 

I'm so f*cking gutted over the way things are going right now. :cry:

FB - Please let me know when I can add you with your happy news. I will probably just make all the changes at once.


----------



## maratobe

awww that sucks having to take another 2 away from the total! im soo sorry girls!! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## VGibs

Nothing is more heart breaking then losing more for our total...it makes me realize how truly lucky i am. I hope with all of my heart that with all the bad news we get just as much good news around the corner...if I didn't believe that I would go crazy with greif. My heart bleeds...


----------



## Dazed

:cry:


----------



## Tititimes2

:hugs::hugs::hugs: So sorry ladies.


----------



## chevelle383

Dazed, lucy,Fairy, Sveta, Tiger, Padbrat- Thanks for all the kind words and wishes. Its nice to hear from you guys too! We have thought of you guys too. 

Sveta- As far as work, I was working like 17 hrs a day and thats not including officework. Just killing myself, not worth it. Luckily I just sold one of my expensive work trucks so that should by me 6 months to fugure something out.

Lucy- I hope they dont cost extra LOL. We were in the last scan at thehigh risk doctors and she was like "Im going to do one in 3d is that ok?" We said sure. So hopefully it doesnt cost more, or we wouldnt of done it. Guess we'll see.

Tiger, Your never out of the woods. Im not going to tell you to relax :D but I hope everything turns out just perfect for you!

Last but not least....FAIRY. COME ON STICKY BEAN! :D


----------



## grandbleu

So sorry about the new losses....:hugs:. Simply not fair.


----------



## Megg33k

I updated everything but FB's BFP... I'm waiting for her to be okay with it.


----------



## Fairybabe

I'm ok with it MEGG! I've been away thsi weekend, hence my silence! And my tests have got LOTS darker between 9dpo and today 13dpo. Still terrified and praying so hard. But yeah, go on then. 

So sad to hear of the 2 losses. My heart goes out to them. It truly sucks.

Fairy xx


----------



## Tititimes2

Fairybabe said:


> I'm ok with it MEGG! I've been away thsi weekend, hence my silence! And my tests have got LOTS darker between 9dpo and today 13dpo. Still terrified and praying so hard. But yeah, go on then.
> 
> So sad to hear of the 2 losses. My heart goes out to them. It truly sucks.
> 
> Fairy xx

Happy for you hon! :flower: I totally understand how you feel and am praying for you too.


----------



## hopefulmama2b

Hi Megg, 

May I please be added to your list? I just had my second miscarriage. Hoping for some answers and a successful pregnancy soon!

Thanks!


----------



## Tulip

So sorry to the mystery girls. But YAY fairy!

Welcome Hopeful, I hope your stay in TTCAL is short xx


----------



## Tigerlilies

I can't believe our one girl is going through the exact same thing as last time....:cry:

Hopeful, I'm sorry for your losses, I wish you a healthy PG soon!

Fairy, congratulations! :dust: for the sticky bean!


----------



## bluesky

Sorry for your losses hopeful :hugs:


----------



## lynnb

hopefulmama2b said:


> Hi Megg,
> 
> May I please be added to your list? I just had my second miscarriage. Hoping for some answers and a successful pregnancy soon!
> 
> Thanks!

So sorry your going through this again :hugs:

& sorry for the other losses, can't believe it's happening again for our mystery girl, she deserves a forever baby (as do we all)

:hug: & :dust: for all


----------



## Tititimes2

hopeful - so sorry honey. It is such a rollercoaster ride of emotions. Hoping you get your BFP soon.

AFM ladies - I am trying not to go crazy in thus TWW. I just feel like I am running in a marathon trying to make to the next checkpoint. Ovulate ~ check. BD ~ check. Wait ~ check. Test ~ next. I just won't allow myself to get excited about TTC. I think those days are gone and now I am just living with the reality of it all. I think it happens a lot of us. Even my friend who is 6 months now is struggling - still worrying. It's all abunch of ups and downs. But still worth it in my opinion for that forever baby.


----------



## Megg33k

I'll get the list updated soon! When was your BFP, FB? I want to get the date right!

Welcome, hopeful! :hugs: I wish we could have met under better circumstances. I'm so sorry, honey!


----------



## Fairybabe

It was 16th feb Megg, thanks.
Fairy


----------



## Tititimes2

fairybabe- love the ticker! <3


----------



## Fairybabe

Thanks Tititimes2!! Yeah, wasn't sure whether to put one up yet, but I thought i might as well try and think positive! Just praying praying praying this one sticks!
Fairyxx


----------



## MissMaternal

I hate to see the numbers go down :cry: My heart just breaks for the poor girls :cry:

Congrats Fairybabe, hope this one is sticky for you :hugs:

xx


----------



## hopefulmama2b

Thanks everyone. I guess it's not exactly a list you want to be on, but it's nice to know so many others are/have gone through the same thing and are still pushing through.:hugs:

Good luck Fairy!!!


----------



## 1babylost

hey ladies. I got an + opk on cd 14, neg cd 15, neg cd16, and positive cd 17.... does anyone know what this could mean?


----------



## Bittersweet

sorry hun no idea :hugs: fiarybabe love your new ticker :)xx


----------



## Dazed

1babylost, you could just be having a really strong surge. Just keep testing until its negative again.


----------



## Razcox

Huge congrates FB and i love the ticker hun

Sorry for the losses to the unknown ladies xxx


----------



## Fairybabe

Hey, i've got an early scan date for thurs 10th march!!! So that's two weeks tomorrow!! Hurry up time!!!!
Fairy xx


----------



## fides

please update my stat. I got a few faint BFP's this morning, so now we're just praying that this one gets to live. Thanks!

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-tests/545249-15-days-after-peak-14dpo.html


----------



## Fairybabe

Oooh that's wonderful Fides. Wishing you a happy and healthy adn sticky 9 months!

Fairy x


----------



## grandbleu

Congrats *Fides* - Here's some extra sticky dust :dust: it's definitely an exciting but scary time.


----------



## Tititimes2

fides said:


> please update my stat. I got a few faint BFP's this morning, so now we're just praying that this one gets to live. Thanks!
> 
> https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-tests/545249-15-days-after-peak-14dpo.html

Yay! Happy & Healthy hon.


----------



## fides

grandbleu said:


> Congrats *Fides* - Here's some extra sticky dust :dust: it's definitely an exciting but scary time.

thanks, and back at ya! yeah, i just have a huge knot in my stomach and don't know how i'm going to remain calm during the next few months!


----------



## grandbleu

I'm of course nervous as most of us are when we finally get a BFP after a loss. 

BUT

I made a promise to this baby to be as happy and confident and worry free as possible. I am not going to freak out at every twinge...I will accept everything as normal until proven otherwise. It has worked wonders to make this promise and to just hope for the best.

In the end my philosophy is that we aren't able to control the future and it is a big unknown but I can control my present and I will be as hopeful and happy as possible whatever may be.

X :hugs:


----------



## Fairybabe

Grandbleu, that's a fantastic approach.
Fairy x


----------



## fides

grandbleu, i love it!

i think i will try to be the same.


----------



## lynnb

Congrats Fides, hope you have a h&h 9 months :happydance:


----------



## Megg33k

Congrats to the new BFP's... I'm sort of on a BnB break.. but I'll update soon. Love to all.


----------



## jonnanne3

Megg33k said:


> Congrats to the new BFP's... I'm sort of on a BnB break.. but I'll update soon. Love to all.

I know how you feel Meg! Thinking of you! :hugs:


----------



## maratobe

hey girls!!! :)
how is everyone?? 
xxx


----------



## 1babylost

ahhhh... just entering the 2ww... I feel like this is the worst part of the cycle. you're in limbo and no drinks just in case.


----------



## mrphyemma

I'm 8dpo and getting increasingly nervous for testing day. This is my first proper cycle after my loss so its going to be extra tough seeing a BFN.


----------



## Rabbittchild

Grandbleu that is a lovely way to think, I wish I could embrace it - am trying though


----------



## Fairybabe

Good luck 1babylost and Mrphyemma!! Here's hoping for some lovely fat BFPs for you both. 

Megg, totally understand you needing a BnB break. You may not be posting much at the mo but you are not forgotten! 

Maratobe, thanks for asking how everyone is? How are you doing??? 

AFM, well, went to see the doc this morn, my hcg result from 9dpo was "borderline" (no number, they just tell you pregnant/not preg, or in my case, not clear!!). That would worry me noramlly, but it was soooo early, and my tests have gone from barely there on 9dpo to way darker than the control, and i did a clearblue conception indicator 2 days ago...and that put me at 2-3 weeks since conception, which is spot on. Anyway, she's running another test to get it confirmed. They don't do the tests with the hcg numbers unless there is some kind of prob, eg molar preg etc. I know that's complete rubbish, but i couldn't be bothered to argue, cos i was more interested in them agreeing to run another proegerstone level test, to check my pessaries are keeping me at the correct level for first tri. So going back for bloods in an hour. 

Today is a bit of a mini milestone for me, as it was on this day last time i miscarried, so the fact that everything seems ok makes me feel reassured today. 


Hope everyone is well.

Fairy x


----------



## maratobe

good luck with your bloods again hun! :)
im good! waiting to O! my OPKs are getting much darker so im guessing tomorrow morning which will be good!
xx


----------



## Tigerlilies

:hugs: Meggs 

FX'd 1baby and Emma!!!!

Fairy, that is rubbish about not giving you a quantitative hcg, at least you have the clearblue for reassurance!

Good luck Mara!!!!


----------



## Razcox

FB - I am sure everything is fine too and its great news about the lines getting darker xx

Mara - I am in the same boat i reset my CBFM and its given me high the last two days but i am sure it should be a peak. Will just have to BD the next few nights to cover our bases.


----------



## 1babylost

thanks! good luck everyone! fingers are crossed.


----------



## Fairybabe

Good luck all of you about to ov!! Go catch the eggies!!!

Fairy x


----------



## mrphyemma

Well I'm 9dpo today and trying my hardest not to POAS. I only have one hpt in the house and it is an ic so not brilliant to use at 9dpo anyway. A BFN would only depress me. On my BFP cycle I tested at 13dpo with an ic so should ideally wait until 13dpo then I will know if it is a definite BFN.
I so want to be pregnant again, I know the odds are stacked against me though as I only have one clear tube, I'm 39 and on clomid.

Good Luck to all those testing soon and also to those about to ovulate. I hope we see lots of sticky BFP's around here soon xx


----------



## 1babylost

hi ladies. I had a an almost positive opk cd 14, definite positive opk cd17, and definite positive opk 22 (today). SO immediately I started looking up PCOS symptoms and I have none of them. (I have regular cycles, not overweight, no acne, no hair growth...) 

This is my 2nd month ttc after MMC in December. My AF came 30 days after D&C and next period came after 30 days from that one.... I am hoping something isn't wrong... Has anyone had this happen?


----------



## maratobe

sorry post stuffed up!


----------



## maratobe

hey girls well i have Od!! woohoo! i got a nice positive on CD18!! so im now almost 3 DPO! :happydance: im very excited for this cycle!!!
rozcox- hope you have Od hun! :)
emma- good luck sweety! hope we see a nice surprise in a few days :dust::dust:
1babylost- hope nothing is wrong hun and it might just be your body adjusting back to normal after you loss :hugs:


----------



## Fairybabe

Wow ladies! A very exciting fortnight of testing coming up soon! Hope you've all caughtthe eggs!
1babylost, the first or 2nd month after my last m.c i had weird opks. THey kept darkening in then fading, then coming back stronger, drove me nuts for over a weeK! I wouldn't owrry if this just happens as a one off, as maratobe said, it could be readjusting after your loss. If it keeps happening, then get it checked out.

AFM, well 5 weeks here today based on ov. Peed on a clearblue conception indicator test today and it said 3+ weeks since ov, well today is exactly 3wks, so that is reassuring. Working hard on not being paranoid about every twinge, or absence of symptoms that have come and gone. Doing better some days than others. 10 days til the scan!!

How is everyone else doign?

Fairy x


----------



## mrphyemma

Hope the next ten days pass by quickly for you FB and you get some reassurance at your scan x
maratobe Good Luck for this cycle, hope you caught the egg! x
I'm going to bite the bullet and test tomorrow (12dpo). I stupidly POAS on 9dpo and all I got was a confusing evap (serves me right for being a numpty). I'm really nervous!


----------



## Fairybabe

Oooh good luck mrphyemma!!!


----------



## svetayasofiya

Good luck everyone :dust:


----------



## laura_2010

Hi im CD11 and due to ovlaute Cd14 im opking I have cramps and did an opk and it was very faint... ( so neg) but should they be showing more on CD11? or is it still early? x


----------



## 1babylost

Thanks ladies. I got a negative opk today, which I'm taking as good news..


----------



## Tigerlilies

Laura, I would say neg too, wait until that line gets darker but it might be good to start bding every other day!


----------



## maratobe

good luck emma! let us know how you go! :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## mrphyemma

I don't think I'll be testing now ladies. Temp has nose-dived this morning at 12dpo. Think AF will be here by Friday. :( Looks like I'm going to be trying for a December baby now. *sigh*


----------



## laura_2010

Hi,
My temp gone now frm 36.9 -36.4 (36.4) this morning... is that good for ovulation my opk this mmorn is neg but faint line yesterday nothing so its a change...:wacko:
I will test 2ish tho hope it darkens as 2days to go...


----------



## Fairybabe

Oh no Mrphyemma! Not to give false hope, but my temp was pretty low first time i got a BFP, then rose the few days after. And in anycase, a christmas baby would be lovely.
Fairy x


----------



## Fairybabe

Laura, my temp does dip before O. Sometimes opks DON'T have a lead in of gradually darkening pink lines, tehy can go from nothing, to positive in a day. So my advice would be that if you suspect your are near Ov, get busy with your man until AFTER your see the positive opk and it has gone negative again. Some people miss their surge cos it can happen at night etc. So don't rely on those sticks tooooo much.
Fairy x


----------



## laura_2010

Thanks... I BD 27th and last night will carry on BDing... Kepp you posted x :hugs:


----------



## MrsGAnderson

Hi girls how is everyone? 

i havnt been on much recently because of work, but im still thinking of you all. Megg i hope your doing OK :) xx

fairy - congratulations :) xx

cd25 today. not sure if iv ovulated, waiting on cd21 blds to come back. doubt this is our cycle. clomid round5 to commence soon ... xxx


----------



## lynnb

mrphyemma said:


> I don't think I'll be testing now ladies. Temp has nose-dived this morning at 12dpo. Think AF will be here by Friday. :( Looks like I'm going to be trying for a December baby now. *sigh*

Looks like I'm also going to be trying for a Dec baby, what a great xmas pressie that would be :baby:

I've had some spotting this morning so I'm expecting my period some time in the next few days, I think it's probably only the second time I've really wanted my period :dohh:

FB - Wow, first scan in 9 days, so excited for you & hoping it gives you a bit of reassurance :hugs:

Fx & :dust: to all


----------



## Tititimes2

Hi ladies. Computer got hit with a worm so can only post from my phone! Ugh!

Hope you are doing well.

Fairy- how are you feeling?

lynnb- f'xd for a December bean for you! How amazing would that be!?!?!

AFM- waiting to test and still praying for a BFP. Unless I am going nuts (which is entirely possible), I seem to have a few symptoms. Friday I go in to my FS for the blood test. Seems a long way off...

Have a great day ladies


----------



## MrsGAnderson

good luck for friday tititimes, sometimes your not just feeling things mentally ;) FX for you xx


----------



## mrphyemma

Good Luck Tititimes2!!

I caved and tested :bfn: using a morrisons own brand hpt at 12dpo. Bring on AF so I can get cracking on a December baby please!


----------



## hopenfaith90

Ii had mc on 7-4-08 then my dd on 8~30)9 then mc on 7 -12~0 ttc but my test was so light you can't hardly see it af is due on 6th of march is it still to early my name is brittany annd I can't wait to get my bfp and hold my little angel in my arms


----------



## MrsGAnderson

good luck brittany and welcome to the forums :) xx


----------



## Fairybabe

Darn it Mrphyemma!! Well let's hope AF kicks in fast so you can get back on the TTC train. Don't loose hope! You WILL Get there. 

Titimes2, thanks for asking. Well, i'm mostly ok. Keep having panics over each twinge, tho trying to be a calm and serene zen like being!! HAHA!!! Monday was 5wks acc to my ov date and a clearblue conception indicator said 3plus weeks since conception, so that was spot on and reassuring. What's freaked me is that most of last week i felt quite queasy, and this week apart from about 5 mins this afternoon, i don't. Still tired tho. ANd super sore boobs. ANd some quite strong cramps this afternoon. BASically nothing is going to reassure me until I see the scan on 10th March!!! SIGH. 

Welcome hopeanfaith! Sorry you have to be here. Here's hoping for a quick an sticky bfp for you!

Fairy x


----------



## maratobe

oooh no emma! dont give up yet hun! :dust::dust:
welcome to hopanfaith! hope your stay is short and sweet hun! and im sorry for your loss! :hugs:


----------



## Tititimes2

Hi ladies. I got a faint :bfp: on a FRER this morning- not super dark but definitely there. Now I start the prayers that this little one is my sticky bean.


----------



## Dazed

CONGRATS Tititimes2!

Sorry, I have become more of a stalker on this thread!


----------



## mrphyemma

Congratulations Tititimes2!!!!! Hope this is a sticky one for you xxxx


----------



## grandbleu

Congrats *Tititimes2*!!! H&H 9 months :dust:!


----------



## Fairybabe

Oh Tititimes that's brilliant news!! COngrats!! Hope this is your super sticky bean! Happy an healthy 9 months to you!!! 

Fairy x


----------



## Megg33k

hopenfaith90 said:


> Ii had mc on 7-4-08 then my dd on 8~30)9 then mc on 7 -12~0 ttc but my test was so light you can't hardly see it af is due on 6th of march is it still to early my name is brittany annd I can't wait to get my bfp and hold my little angel in my arms

I'm so sorry for your losses, honey! :hugs: I'll get you added soon... but I have to ask... Can you list your most recent loss in the full name of the month and year? With me being American and using MM/DD/YY format and others being from overseas and using DD/MM/YY format... It gets confusing. I'd appreciate your help so I record it right! 



Tititimes2 said:


> Hi ladies. I got a faint :bfp: on a FRER this morning- not super dark but definitely there. Now I start the prayers that this little one is my sticky bean.

CONGRATS!!! :hugs: I have lots of changes to make. I'll do it soon! I swear! :hugs:


----------



## Fairybabe

Hey Megg, how are you doing? 
Hugs to you.
Fairy x


----------



## Megg33k

I'm getting by! :) I took 7 days of BCP to try and initiate a withdrawal bleed so I could start a new cycle and begin my treatment. My last pill was about 24 hours ago. So, I expect AF in 2-4 days... unless I've managed to get knocked up naturally this time. No clue yet. Too scared to even think of testing... too early too.


----------



## Fairybabe

Glad you are ok Megg. I guess you've got a lot coming up to keep you busy! Don't be a stranger on your bad days Megg, we're here for you too! Hope things go smoothly for you soon! 
Fairy x


----------



## Megg33k

Thanks, FB! I hope so too! I can't handle much more of the bad stuff. I just wish I had a crystal ball!


----------



## Fairybabe

Oh me too!!! Crystal ball is precisely what i could do with right now! 
Fairy x


----------



## Megg33k

Indeed! I don't think any of us would turn one down... And, I could definitely do with a glance into what will be!


----------



## Fairybabe

Ok, ladies, especially those who undersatnd sciency stuff!!! 
I just found out that my hcg levels on 18dpo were 1912 iu/l. Most of the stuff i can find talks about mIU/ml. How do i convert? I found one site that said the conversion is just divide by 1. So i,.e it's the same number for both measurements???
My hcg on 9dpo was borderline, but i don't know the number! Trying to work out if this is good news or not!! Help!
Fairy x


----------



## Megg33k

Its a straight 1 to 1 conversion... both are the same. So, that's EXCELLENT! 1912 is great! CONGRATS!


----------



## Fairybabe

Oh my god! Megg, am i right in thinking that for my first hcg blood test to be classed as borderline/unclear as to preg or not, that it would have been somewhere between 5-25?? If that's the case, then my doubling time works out as anywhere between 1 and 1.5 days???? DOes that sound right?

Fairy x


----------



## Megg33k

Sounds right to me. The first test probably caught the very beginning of it... and it could rise pretty quickly at first. So, that's probably correct. Don't expect it to keep rising at that speed though.


----------



## Fairybabe

thanks Megg, much appreciated. Never realised i needed a science degree to be preggers!! LOL! 
Fairy x


----------



## MrsGAnderson

im really glad your hcg levels are on the rise fairy. :) lots of sticky :dust: xx

fairys right megg, although sometimes i feel even though its hard to come on, im fixated back into the swing of it quite fast! :lol: xx

i think im 11dpo, but dont think weve caught this month. im still praying but iv gotten lots of bfn over the past few days xx


----------



## svetayasofiya

Congrats Tititimes2 !!

:hi: Nice to see you Megg!


----------



## maratobe

congrats tititimes2!!! :happydance:
nice to see you megg, missing ya hun! :hugs:
fairy those are brilliant numbers!! :happydance:
how is everyone?
im plotting along waiting to test!! soooo wanna lol
xoxoxox


----------



## MrsGAnderson

lol go for it if you have a stash of tests and feed the addiction lol.. 

im bfn 12dpo so starting my 5th cycle of clomid as soon as af comes. Hope your all ok xxx


----------



## 1babylost

Congrats on all these BFPs!


----------



## maratobe

MrsGAnderson said:


> lol go for it if you have a stash of tests and feed the addiction lol..
> 
> im bfn 12dpo so starting my 5th cycle of clomid as soon as af comes. Hope your all ok xxx

ooh i do have a stash!! might have to have a go tomorrow morning :happydance: hope your BFP comes soon hun!:flower:


----------



## tryforbaby2

good luck to those awaiting to test!!!! FINGERS CROSSED!!!!!


----------



## maratobe

BFN.....but its ok! im only 8DPO plus i wouldnt call it FMU as i been working over night shifts (11.30pm until 8am) so ill see in a couple of days!
:)


----------



## MrsGAnderson

good luck maratobe.. im 14dpo today and bfn so im just waiting on AF now.. roll onto cycle 16... 5th cycle of clomid soon.. FX i catch that eggy next month xxx


----------



## mrphyemma

CD1 for me....TTC cycle 25......Clomid cycle 9.......Last shot at a 2011 baby!


----------



## Tititimes2

mrphyemma said:


> CD1 for me....TTC cycle 25......Clomid cycle 9.......Last shot at a 2011 baby!

Good luck!


----------



## Megg33k

Good luck, girls! xxx

I know, I still need to make changes... Sorry! I just haven't had the chance yet!


----------



## maratobe

hey girls!!! how is everyone??


----------



## ttcstill

Well first off Hugs to you Meggs I am sooooo sorry!

I have just found out that I am pregnant......I am so confused....I avoided sex during ov because we were doing testing and now Im pregnant before we have found the problem.....afraid to get upset as I am aware of the high probability of yet another miscarriage.


----------



## Dazed

ttc, can you contact your FS and tell them so they can get bloodwork done ASAP?


----------



## joey300187

ttc. am sending a very cautious congrats. have you not had any previous testing? have you tried anything in previous pregnancys ie asprin etc? sorry i do nt knwo ur story. youo could try asking what you can do to help susatin this pregnancy all my blood work came back negative but am pregnant again now and am trying asprin and porgestrone to see if that helps me. Speak to the proffessionals hopefully there will be things u can try even though you dont yet no the blood results.
wishing you lots of luck hun xxx


----------



## Fairybabe

Congrats TTCstill and Joey. I know how anxious a time it is and how you are almost scared to be pleased. TTCstill, did they already do some tests you are just awaiting the results? Got my fingers and toes crossed for you both.

I've got my scan this Thurs. Am terrified. If someone could tell me that all would be well ebfore i went in then i'd be excited! Praying so hard that it's 3rd time lucky for me. 

Was watching One Born Every Minute last night, balled my eyes out over the girl who had 4 mc's and then her 5th finally stuck. All her tests had come back clear. So glad they aired how hard it had been for them as individuals and as a couple. So rare to see mc discussed so openly. 

Trying my best to feel positive and not be sad....tomorrow should have been my due date for my 1st. THat combined with all my hormones make me a bit of a wreck at the mo!

Hope everyone is well and for lots of good news on here for everyone.

Fairy xx


----------



## joey300187

bless you hun. will keep my fingers crossed your scan goes perfectly! thankfully not long til your scan and at 6+3 your in with a good chance of seeing a hb! ;)
everyone seems to be talking bout one born every minute ive never dared watch it for fear it would upset me but with the ladies with 4 mc having her forever baby really wish id have seen it. is it repeated at all? 
xxx


----------



## ttcstill

Dazed said:


> ttc, can you contact your FS and tell them so they can get bloodwork done ASAP?

I had a series of tests ran to check for clotting factors that all came back negative. I was supposed to go in next for genetic testing to see if there is a problem with mine and the oh's genes mixing. 

I have a call in to my obgyn and i will be going in today to get tests done I am going to insist on progesterone as last time the levels were slightly low.


----------



## Fairybabe

I think you can get it online on Channel 4 On Demand. Yeah, i blub my way through it every week with DH. But last night, and last week's were especially poignant. I watch it, cos someone once said to me that if i dissacociate myself from babystuff, pregnant women etc then it's like telling my body I can't do it, but by being part of that stuff it's sending a strong message to my body that I'm one of those women who can have a big fat bump and a baby too. On a lighter note, i like laughing at some of the hopeless men in it!! 

Fairy xx


----------



## joey300187

i would def insist on the progestrone maybe ask bout the aspirn too or whatevere else they could try. fingers crossed for you xx


----------



## Fairybabe

TTCstill, my progesterone was low on my 7dpo test, on 9dpo i found out i was pregnatn. I've been on 400mg pessaries since 9dpo and when they tested my prog again it was really lovely and high, so it can make a terrific difference. Go for it!


----------



## Megg33k

Congrats, ttcstill! :hugs:

I'll make changes ASAP, girls! I promise! I'm sorry I'm so behind.

Good news: I'm definitely starting my ICSI cycle. I start my shots on the 16th.


----------



## maratobe

hey girls....how is everyone?? on the down low hehe i got a BFP today!!! :happydance: im in a bit of shock and disbelief but 4 tests later i would say i am!!


----------



## lynnb

Congrats to ttcstill, joey300187 & maratobe, great news for all of you, hope you all have a H&H 9 months :happydance:

Megg - fab news about the ICSI :yipee::wohoo:


----------



## cla

congrats on all the new bfps xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
hope they are all super sticky xxxx


----------



## Fairybabe

Yay! COngrats Maratobe! Happy, healthy and extremely sticky 9 months to you!
And MEgg! Brill to have a date to start ICSI cycle!! Rooting for your girly!!!

Fairy xx


----------



## Tititimes2

What great news??! Yayay!!! Congrats ttcstill, joey300187 and maratobe!!! 

Megg - good luck in the ICSI!


----------



## Tulip

Mrs Mara, congratulations! That is news I have been waiting for!! xx


----------



## maratobe

thanx hun!!! im very very happy about it!! but still cautious haha


----------



## mrphyemma

Congratulations maratobe, ttcstill and joey300187!!!! Fantastic news! x

All the best for round two of the ICSI Megg xxx


----------



## roonsma

Congrats Mara, Joey and TTC, Big congrats to you all and hoping for sticky beans for you all xxx


----------



## mrphyemma

Wow! roonsma.......any day now eh? Good Luck Hun x


----------



## Megg33k

OMG! So much good news in here!!! :wohoo: 

CONGRATS to all the new BFP's!

And... HUGE CONGRATS to my girl, Mara! You SO deserve it, honey! :hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

P.S. When did you get your BFP, Joey? - Never mind... Found it... You got your BFP on my birthday!!! :)


----------



## Embo78

Hey everyone. Thought I'd pop by and say hi :wave:

Congrats to all the bfp's.

Nice to "see" you meggy. Good to see you're on for a new icsi. Been thinking bout you lots :)


----------



## Megg33k

Thanks, Em! I've missed you, honey! :hugs:

I think I made all the appropriate changes... That took ages. I suppose that's why I put it off for so bloody long!


----------



## grandbleu

Congrats to all the new BFPs!!! Lovely new number...thanks Megg for figuring it all out and good luck with next week's shots starting! :dust:


----------



## cla

I'm loving the new number xxxxxx


----------



## Megg33k

Its great, right?

Technically, there's another BFP... but its someone who had previously asked to be removed from the list and I don't have her loss information anymore. But, Tasha (if you remember her) is now 19 weeks pregnant after 7 MC's and 1 stillbirth in 2 years!


----------



## Razcox

Wow look at all these BFP's on here :happydance: congrates to all xx

Ok so my bloody CBFM is going out the window!!! It keeps asking me to POAS and i am not doing it anymore and pissing my money away . . . I reset it and now its saying high EVERYDAY! I didnt get a peak even though the 2nd line was really dark about a week an a 1/2 ago and it would normally have said it was a peak. Getting so POed with it!!


----------



## cla

I cant believe there are so many bfp it's a good luck thred xxxxxxx


----------



## Tulip

LOVING the new number! We'll be at 200 soon :D


----------



## bluesky

Congrats on all the new BFP's


----------



## jules1

wow it's just shot up!! Congratulations on the BFPs, and it's obviously a lucky thread xx


----------



## laura_2010

Woohoo!!
Its going goood1! 
Im 6dpo and Having cramps and had light pink wen I wiped (tmi) :wacko:


----------



## joey300187

Thanks Meg. how on earth did u find out the date i got my bfp! lol didnt think i'd written it you must be psychic ;) xxxx


----------



## Fairybabe

Wow that number jump is terrific!!! Hoping everyone has v v sticky beans!!!! 

Fairy x


----------



## Firedancer41

Such great news in this thread! Congrats to Joey, and Mara (honeymoon baby?? heehee) and Tammy-fxed for you all for a h&h 9 months! Meggles, good luck and baby vibes for this month for you :) :hugs:


----------



## padbrat

awww Fire she is gorgoeus! So many congratulations hun!! xx

Also, great news that we have some gorgeous BFPS!! YAY!

I have a question.... 

OK date of last AF was 5th Feb. Had a few mins of cramps on Friday, but have had no bleeding at all... used a First Response on Monday and was neg... still no sign of AF... any ideas ladies???


----------



## joey300187

how long is your cycle when was af due? test again ;)xx


----------



## padbrat

Cycle ranges from 28-30 days usually... 

May give in and test again tomorrow...


----------



## joey300187

so your at least 2 days late then ;) i would def test in the morning. fingers crossed xx


----------



## Megg33k

joey300187 said:


> Thanks Meg. how on earth did u find out the date i got my bfp! lol didnt think i'd written it you must be psychic ;) xxxx

I weeded through your posts until I found something that gave me the date or enough info to divine the date. I don't remember what exactly I found... But, I found it. I had to look up the dates of several people's BFP's... So, I can't keep straight how I found each one, ya know? LOL But, there was enough info in your posts to discern the date! :)



padbrat said:


> awww Fire she is gorgoeus! So many congratulations hun!! xx
> 
> Also, great news that we have some gorgeous BFPS!! YAY!
> 
> I have a question....
> 
> OK date of last AF was 5th Feb. Had a few mins of cramps on Friday, but have had no bleeding at all... used a First Response on Monday and was neg... still no sign of AF... any ideas ladies???

Test!!!


----------



## maratobe

good luck padbrat!! :dust:
thank you FD and Meg!!! :happydance: very happy girl over here :)


----------



## maratobe

meg you put 2 BFP signs on mine hehe


----------



## Megg33k

Whoops!


----------



## maratobe

hehe :)


----------



## Megg33k

Actually... I had 2 :bfp: signs on 2 people, and no :bfp: signs on 2 people... I think maybe my browser effed it up somehow. Cause, I could see adding an extra if I wasn't paying attention... but I wouldn't have deleted it from people I didn't even make changes to. WTF?


----------



## joey300187

Thanks Meg ;)
SO just watched obem on channel 4od really glad i watched to to see amys story. loved how at the end she said "i'll will never forget" with references to her angels. so many people say to me when i get my forever baby this will all just be a bad dream i dont think thats true at all. obviously a forever baby would help to ease the pain and would be magic but it doesnt take away from our jouneys to get there. each one of m angels will always be a part of me. so pleased i watched it tho even if i did cry like a baby! xxxx


----------



## Bittersweet

Lovely new number. Wish I was still a part of it.

Congrats ladies.xx


----------



## mandy1985

Hi ladies, hope you dont mind if i join this thread, My first m/c was march 10 and second nov 10. Still no BFP, really feeling down as it will be a year friday since i lost my first angel x looking for some hope and just to talk to others i same situation x baby dust to us all x


----------



## ttcstill

Megg33k said:


> Its great, right?
> 
> Technically, there's another BFP... but its someone who had previously asked to be removed from the list and I don't have her loss information anymore. But, Tasha (if you remember her) is now 19 weeks pregnant after 7 MC's and 1 stillbirth in 2 years!

Wow that is awesome!


Ladies my hcg was 84 and my progesterone is 12.5 I should be 4 + 1


----------



## maratobe

congrats TTC!!! :) we can be bump buddies!!
here is todays test of mine!
https://i170.photobucket.com/albums/u252/mara07_photos/todays2.jpg
im booking into seeing a doctor this afternoon hopefully for early next week :happydance:
YAY tasha!!! thats fantastic news for her!!
welcome mandy! :hugs: sorry for your loss hun!!


----------



## maratobe

Bittersweet said:


> Lovely new number. Wish I was still a part of it.
> 
> Congrats ladies.xx

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

Bittersweet said:


> Lovely new number. Wish I was still a part of it.
> 
> Congrats ladies.xx

Oh god... I didn't know you weren't! :cry: I'm so sorry I've been MIA! :hugs: 



mandy1985 said:


> Hi ladies, hope you dont mind if i join this thread, My first m/c was march 10 and second nov 10. Still no BFP, really feeling down as it will be a year friday since i lost my first angel x looking for some hope and just to talk to others i same situation x baby dust to us all x

Welcome to the thread, honey! :hugs: I'm sorry you have to be here though! Sorry about your losses. I hope your journey here is short and sweet!



ttcstill said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> Its great, right?
> 
> Technically, there's another BFP... but its someone who had previously asked to be removed from the list and I don't have her loss information anymore. But, Tasha (if you remember her) is now 19 weeks pregnant after 7 MC's and 1 stillbirth in 2 years!
> 
> Wow that is awesome!
> 
> 
> Ladies my hcg was 84 and my progesterone is 12.5 I should be 4 + 1Click to expand...

Sounds fantastic! :thumbup:



maratobe said:


> congrats TTC!!! :) we can be bump buddies!!
> here is todays test of mine!
> https://i170.photobucket.com/albums/u252/mara07_photos/todays2.jpg
> im booking into seeing a doctor this afternoon hopefully for early next week :happydance:
> YAY tasha!!! thats fantastic news for her!!
> welcome mandy! :hugs: sorry for your loss hun!!

Looking good, honey! :hugs:


----------



## maratobe

thanx darling!! got some serious funky taste in my mouth tonight! :(


----------



## Mummytofour

Sorry I've not stalked this thread for a while.:flower:

Huge congrats to all the BFP ladies....mara, ttc, joey!!:thumbup:

Big hugs to Bitter, mandy.....:hugs:

Firedancer...she is gorgeous!! Her big sisters must be delighted!:thumbup:

Megg....good luck with creating Ixxy v2.0 hunni!!:baby:


----------



## Fairybabe

We saw a heartbeat!!!!!!!!!!!! 

So everything is looking good so far!! It was just a tiny flicker, they didn't measure heartrate or anything. Don't think their scanner was that advanced! Anyway, baby is a tiny blob. And the report says the Crown Rump Length of the fetal pole is 3mm. Which from what i've read online is exactly right for 6wks 3days. (I read a basic rule of thumb is take six weeks, and apprx 1mm per day into the 6th week. Dunno what the ticker is on about 7-9mm, maybe that's by the end of the week?). Everythng is in the right place too. We could see a gestational sac and a yolk sac. As well as this tiny little flicker that she said was the hb.

I asked if there was just one in there and she said..."so far!". She said sometimes this early you miss that there is a second one!! LOL. 

I asked if i could have another scan 9-10wks, she said no. Not unless i am bleeding etc as tehy don't have the resources to do that and they said the waiting room would be way too full. So gonna see if we can get one paid for...i gotta set myself milestones. One of the nurses said that the other reason they don't bother is that scans only tell you how things are today, not what things will be like the next day etc. I see the logic. 

So i hope i sleep tonight!! Took ages to drop off last night then i was awake from 4am tossing and turning! 

One relieved Fairy here. DH was awesome. He looked sooooo happy. And has gone uber protective of me!! Like now he's seen the scan he's even more convinced i'm preggo. 

Right. I don't know what to do with myslef now! I'm all a flutter!!

Fairy x


----------



## maratobe

:happydance::happydance::happydance: a heartbeat is awesome sweety!!!!!!


----------



## Megg33k

Fantastic, FB! :hugs:


----------



## bluesky

Great news FB!


----------



## svetayasofiya

Congrats to all the new BFP's!!!! Exciting to see the number jump so high! xo

Good luck with your upcoming cycle Megg! I really hope this is it for you!! :hugs:

Bittersweet I am so sorry for you loss :cry:


----------



## lynnb

Wonderful news Fairy :happydance:


----------



## ttcstill

Mara- Bump buddies sounds awesome! Also that taste - is it metallic? If so it is very normal!


----------



## Bittersweet

Megg33k said:


> Bittersweet said:
> 
> 
> Lovely new number. Wish I was still a part of it.
> 
> Congrats ladies.xx
> 
> Oh god... I didn't know you weren't! :cry: I'm so sorry I've been MIA! :hugs:Click to expand...

its okay hunnie its understandable.

Miscarried at 7+3 two weeks ago today. Gutted didnt even get to announce it or anything :(


----------



## MissMaternal

I love seeing the number go up and up! I hope i can be added again before it gets to 200!

FB that's great news :happydance:

As for me, i have finally had a period about two weeks ago....after waiting 16 weeks for it! So i should be oving anytime now hopefully.....i want it to hurry up...want to POAS already lol....

Congrats to the BFP ladies! Good luck Megg... xxx


----------



## Fairybabe

Bittersweet, so sorry for your loss. That sucks.

Fairy x


----------



## Tititimes2

Fairybabe said:


> We saw a heartbeat!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> So everything is looking good so far!! It was just a tiny flicker, they didn't measure heartrate or anything. Don't think their scanner was that advanced! Anyway, baby is a tiny blob. And the report says the Crown Rump Length of the fetal pole is 3mm. Which from what i've read online is exactly right for 6wks 3days. (I read a basic rule of thumb is take six weeks, and apprx 1mm per day into the 6th week. Dunno what the ticker is on about 7-9mm, maybe that's by the end of the week?). Everythng is in the right place too. We could see a gestational sac and a yolk sac. As well as this tiny little flicker that she said was the hb.
> 
> I asked if there was just one in there and she said..."so far!". She said sometimes this early you miss that there is a second one!! LOL.
> 
> I asked if i could have another scan 9-10wks, she said no. Not unless i am bleeding etc as tehy don't have the resources to do that and they said the waiting room would be way too full. So gonna see if we can get one paid for...i gotta set myself milestones. One of the nurses said that the other reason they don't bother is that scans only tell you how things are today, not what things will be like the next day etc. I see the logic.
> 
> So i hope i sleep tonight!! Took ages to drop off last night then i was awake from 4am tossing and turning!
> 
> One relieved Fairy here. DH was awesome. He looked sooooo happy. And has gone uber protective of me!! Like now he's seen the scan he's even more convinced i'm preggo.
> 
> Right. I don't know what to do with myslef now! I'm all a flutter!!
> 
> Fairy x


Soooo excited for you Fairy!!! What a great day.

Had my blood tests today again and they told me my numbers were perfect. Got a surprise early u/s and saw a gestational sac at 4+6. They were surprised and so was I since it's so early but FS says I sm moving in the right direction. So glad and still praying.


----------



## Fairybabe

That's great Titi! Good scan day all round!! 
Fairy x


----------



## Ruskiegirl

WOW look at that jump i could have swore it was at 160 or less a few days ago ! Congratz ladies


----------



## Megg33k

Bittersweet said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bittersweet said:
> 
> 
> Lovely new number. Wish I was still a part of it.
> 
> Congrats ladies.xx
> 
> Oh god... I didn't know you weren't! :cry: I'm so sorry I've been MIA! :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> its okay hunnie its understandable.
> 
> Miscarried at 7+3 two weeks ago today. Gutted didnt even get to announce it or anything :(Click to expand...

That's why I always announce early... I'd rather have support if things go downhill and not just deliver the bad news after the fact without the celebration in the beginning. Maybe that makes me strange though, ya know? :hugs: I'm always around if you need to chat!


----------



## Bittersweet

Yeah hun I know what you mean, I just was too scared
To jinx it but guess doesn't matter either way :/.xx


----------



## bbhopes

I haven't been on here in a while, good to see the numbers so high, sad to see so many others are going through hell trying to get there also. Hoping we all get to add BFP to our names soon. :dust: :dust:


----------



## Megg33k

We better all have dates next to our names soon! :hugs:


----------



## bluesky

Megg33k said:


> We better all have dates next to our names soon! :hugs:

Agree! :thumbup:


----------



## cla

Bitter as I have said loads of times iam so sorry xxxxx


----------



## beadyeyes

Gosh it's a long time since I read here. I read and put my name on the list near the start, when I had my m/c in January 2010. 

Now, 14 months later, I'm waiting for ICSI as my hubby has the duffest sperm you can imagine, so it's hard to understand how it even managed to get me pregnant at all before the m/c!

Good luck everyone. xxxxxxxxx


----------



## ttcstill

I go back for another blood draw monday. Due Date is Nov 15th


----------



## Megg33k

beadyeyes said:


> Gosh it's a long time since I read here. I read and put my name on the list near the start, when I had my m/c in January 2010.
> 
> Now, 14 months later, I'm waiting for ICSI as my hubby has the duffest sperm you can imagine, so it's hard to understand how it even managed to get me pregnant at all before the m/c!
> 
> Good luck everyone. xxxxxxxxx

OMG! I always wondered what happened to you! I often checked to see if you'd updated anywhere! :hugs: I know all about ICSI! I'd love to follow your journey! I'm going through my 2nd round now! First one was successful but ended at 10 weeks! Anyway, glad to see you back, honey!



ttcstill said:


> I go back for another blood draw monday. Due Date is Nov 15th

Woohoo! Can't wait!


----------



## padbrat

well.. ladies I POAS and it was a BFN... then I remembered that the test was like 3 years old and probably duff so I headed down to Boots and bought another test...
and....

I have a BFP!!!!!:happydance:

Have started my progesterone immediately and have sent Hubby out for baby aspirin. Have now gotta phone my Obs and get my herparin injections sorted...

OMG CAN YOU BELIEVE IT.... we are going for our ED next month:haha:

Please ladies as I enter this rollar coaster one last time pray this baby is healthy and stays with me:flower:


----------



## joey300187

aww yay!! been thinking bout you the last few days wondering when you'd post your BFP!! that is fab news hun wishing you a very happy and healthy 9 months!!! xxxxxx


----------



## padbrat

Thanks Joey....

Hubby said how on earth did this happen we never have bloomin sex.... see it is a lil miracle already! Hahaahah


----------



## joey300187

lol bless ya it only takes one time:blush: i just knew your were knocked up when u were talking the other day hehe xxx


----------



## joey300187

just a random one dunno why but didnt you say ur lmp was 5th feb? seems like longer than 4+4 away xx


----------



## padbrat

I know... but Feb was only 28 days wasn't it? Plus I am usually a 30 day cycle girl.. Probably why it seems longer. You know I knew I was even though that stupid FRER came up BFN...the digi test I took came up pregnant in about 10 seconds lol


----------



## joey300187

lol its good when you just know the test is wrong ;). ive always just counted from the lmp which 5th feb was a sat so would make you 5 weeks ;). i might be wrong but thought thats the way you counted. there are loads of calculators on line will have a try now. (only thinking 5 weeks as i started my mc on 28th feb (fri) and am now 6+1. xxx


----------



## roonsma

Congratulations Padbrat, hoping for a sticky one for you hun x:happydance:


----------



## padbrat

Hmmm damn tickers must be wrong then... do some investigating for me Joey! LOL

Roonsma... OMG you must be ready to pop so soon! I am praying it is a quick and as painless as possible labour for you!


----------



## joey300187

https://www.baby2see.com/duedate.html. xx


----------



## joey300187

just did a diff one and it came out 4+5?? im confused now. lol xx


----------



## Tititimes2

padbrat said:


> well.. ladies I POAS and it was a BFN... then I remembered that the test was like 3 years old and probably duff so I headed down to Boots and bought another test...
> and....
> 
> I have a BFP!!!!!:happydance:
> 
> Have started my progesterone immediately and have sent Hubby out for baby aspirin. Have now gotta phone my Obs and get my herparin injections sorted...
> 
> OMG CAN YOU BELIEVE IT.... we are going for our ED next month:haha:
> 
> Please ladies as I enter this rollar coaster one last time pray this baby is healthy and stays with me:flower:

Congrats hon! Praying for you.


----------



## Megg33k

padbrat said:


> well.. ladies I POAS and it was a BFN... then I remembered that the test was like 3 years old and probably duff so I headed down to Boots and bought another test...
> and....
> 
> I have a BFP!!!!!:happydance:
> 
> Have started my progesterone immediately and have sent Hubby out for baby aspirin. Have now gotta phone my Obs and get my herparin injections sorted...
> 
> OMG CAN YOU BELIEVE IT.... we are going for our ED next month:haha:
> 
> Please ladies as I enter this rollar coaster one last time pray this baby is healthy and stays with me:flower:

Congrats, honey! I couldn't be happier for you!!! :yipee:


----------



## padbrat

Hey Joey... I checked that link and it says I am 5 week.... wierd!! I am supposed to be getting injections by 5 weeks... so have just left a message for my Obs.

Thanks Meggy Moo and Titimes2... Come God.. smile on me this once please!! LOL


----------



## coco84

Can i be added, i got my BFP on 28th Feb after a MMC in november/2010, 1 loss so far!

Congrats to all the ladies with their recent BFP's!


----------



## padbrat

awww Gratz Coco!


----------



## roonsma

Congrats Coco :happydance:

Thanks Padbrat, me too! :haha:


----------



## Fairybabe

Brilliant news Padbrat and Coco84!!! May you both have a super happy, healthy and very sticky 9months!!
Great to see that number go up!!! 

AFM, well I'm enjoying feeling totally exhausted. Like i've run some sort of marathon (which believe me....I haven't!!). Enjoying the reassurance of feeling naff! 

Hope everyone else is doing well.

Fairy x


----------



## cla

Congrats no the new bfp s xxxxxx


----------



## bluesky

Congrats ladies, lovely to hear good news!


----------



## svetayasofiya

Amazing news padbrat!!!! The timing couldn't be more crazy!! I love it! I pray this is your forever baby!!!! xoxo So unbelievably happy for you!! H&H 9 mo to you Hon 

Welcome coco and Congrats!!! Wishing you a happy and healthy 9 mo!


----------



## mrphyemma

Big Congratulations to Padbrat and Coco. Happy and Healthy pregnancies ladies! xx


----------



## Megg33k

coco84 said:


> Can i be added, i got my BFP on 28th Feb after a MMC in november/2010, 1 loss so far!
> 
> Congrats to all the ladies with their recent BFP's!

Congrats, honey! I'll get you added here shortly. :hugs:


----------



## maratobe

padbrat said:


> well.. ladies I POAS and it was a BFN... then I remembered that the test was like 3 years old and probably duff so I headed down to Boots and bought another test...
> and....
> 
> I have a BFP!!!!!:happydance:
> 
> Have started my progesterone immediately and have sent Hubby out for baby aspirin. Have now gotta phone my Obs and get my herparin injections sorted...
> 
> OMG CAN YOU BELIEVE IT.... we are going for our ED next month:haha:
> 
> Please ladies as I enter this rollar coaster one last time pray this baby is healthy and stays with me:flower:




coco84 said:


> Can i be added, i got my BFP on 28th Feb after a MMC in november/2010, 1 loss so far!
> 
> Congrats to all the ladies with their recent BFP's!

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
congrats girls!!! YAY!!!!!!!!!!
:) :baby:


----------



## Fairybabe

Love the avatar pic mara!! You look gorgeous in that dress!
Fairy x


----------



## MissMaternal

Congrats Padbrat, i am sooo happy for you! I hope that this baby will be your forever baby :hugs: xxxx

Congrats Coco!!! xxxx


----------



## maratobe

Fairybabe said:


> Love the avatar pic mara!! You look gorgeous in that dress!
> Fairy x

:flower: thank you! :)


----------



## padbrat

Megg33k said:


> padbrat said:
> 
> 
> well.. ladies I POAS and it was a BFN... then I remembered that the test was like 3 years old and probably duff so I headed down to Boots and bought another test...
> and....
> 
> I have a BFP!!!!!:happydance:
> 
> Have started my progesterone immediately and have sent Hubby out for baby aspirin. Have now gotta phone my Obs and get my herparin injections sorted...
> 
> OMG CAN YOU BELIEVE IT.... we are going for our ED next month:haha:
> 
> Please ladies as I enter this rollar coaster one last time pray this baby is healthy and stays with me:flower:
> 
> Congrats, honey! I couldn't be happier for you!!! :yipee:Click to expand...

Meggy Moo.... your thoughts mean so much to me:hugs:


----------



## padbrat

Svetya, Fairy, Cla, Blue, Meggy Moo, Mrphyemma, Maratobe, Missmaternal.... just Thank You! Your messages are making me cry... but in a good way... blame hormones already...

Ty Ty Ty Ladies!

Maratobe... beautiful wedding piccy huni!! And we are quite close together in dates as well! YAY!


----------



## Megg33k

In this case, I'm happy to be making you cry!


----------



## padbrat

awww Meggy....

Only 3 days until you start making Ixxy 2.0!! YAY!!!


----------



## Megg33k

If only the process was a little quicker! I only start one injection in 3 days. There's much, much more to come!


----------



## padbrat

I am hoping I will start my injections tomorrow....
I need to have heperin at 5 weeks and I am 5 weeks 1 day today...
But need to get an appt with GP first... GRRRRRRRRRRRR


----------



## LunaBean

WOOOHOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance: I go away for afew days and come back to this!! Congrats!!!!! I LOVE ur wedding pix btw too!!!!!!


----------



## Tigerlilies

:dance: Congratulations Coco and Padbrat!!!!!!! I'm so happy for you, you have been through a lot Padbrat! YAAAAYYYYY for ya both!!!!!!!! :yipee:

Mara, you do look very pretty in your wedding dress!

Meggs......:hugs: for this round for your for-keeps baby!

Sveta, congrats on 17wks today!


----------



## svetayasofiya

Tigerlilies, how are you doing?


----------



## padbrat

Hey Tiger huni! How are you? Thank you for your good wishes!

I know Svetaya's time has flown by! And i bet you are blooming!


----------



## svetayasofiya

Well, the first tri didn't fly by but these last 5 weeks certainly have. I think it's because you sort of stop counting once 12 weeks hits. Plus I feel great and until recently didn't really look pregnant. It's weird, everyday now I seem to wake up a little larger than the day before, LOL Not much to show still, I posted a bump pic in my journal today if you want to check it out.

Did you get your appt. padbrat??


----------



## padbrat

Awww chick! Great photos! you can really see your bumps progression as time goes on!
and your scan piccy is gorgeous!


----------



## svetayasofiya

I should probably update the front page with my more pics. I took one at 15 weeks and I should take one today.... The black slip seemed like a good idea at the time, but now it's more like a progression of my ass :haha:


----------



## ttcstill

padbrat said:


> I am hoping I will start my injections tomorrow....
> I need to have heperin at 5 weeks and I am 5 weeks 1 day today...
> But need to get an appt with GP first... GRRRRRRRRRRRR

OHHHH PAD I didnt realize now you me and Mara can be bump buddies!!!!!!


----------



## maratobe

thank you tigerlilly!!! :)

yay ttc and padbrat we can be bump buddies..... :happydance:

how is everyone?? im feeling sooo tired today! had a 3 hour snooze on the couch haha


----------



## padbrat

OMG that is sooo fab! We can all be bump buds! Yay!

My injections have arrived... booooooo.... am scared, though Hubby finds it hysterically funny....

Scan on Thursday .... pray for me ladies.. am scared. All my scans have been bad.


----------



## ttcstill

This has bee a frightful day for me......got up at 6 am to take hubby to work because its raining and he cant take his motorcycle! Got the kids off to school and headed to the social security office to drop off paper work, they told me I would have to see a worker as it is a new policy so they sat me down to wait. After about 30 minutes I went up and asked if I could just leave the paperwork as I had to go get my lab work done and get to the other hospital where my sister was having here surgery to have her endo removed (this was 10:00 am) at 11 am they told me I would have to wait, so I sat back down and at 10:30 I again went to the front and was informed that I had never been put on the list to be seen!!!! WTF???? I told them to take copies or I was leaving without them getting what they needed... I was pissed! 
At the lab I was poked ...nothing blown vessel......poked again ...... nothing.....poked again.....she got the blood needed but blew the vein when she took the needle out and she cut my had with the needle.


Thanks for letting me vent...... I am still waiting for results on tests will let you know ASAP.


----------



## padbrat

Ooooo ttcsil... that was a day from hell... how is your Sister? Your results had better be amazing after a day like that!

Well... if it is any consolation Hubby has just jabbed me with the heperin... OMG it hurts like hell!!


----------



## ttcstill

My sister is still in surgery they ran into some unexpected things they are having to remove her right ovary and both her Fallopian tubes should be out in the next hour or so.


----------



## padbrat

OMG huni... that is awful. sending lots of ((hugs)) across the Atlantic..


----------



## maratobe

oooh ttc i am so sorry about your horrible day and also about your sister!!! :hugs::hugs:
padbrat, im sorry those damn needles hurt and i have everything crossed for your scan!! :hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

Oh goodness, ttcstill! What a day! :hugs: I'm so sorry about your sister too! :(

I understand, Pad... I'm a pro at injections! :hugs:


----------



## padbrat

maratobe said:


> oooh ttc i am so sorry about your horrible day and also about your sister!!! :hugs::hugs:
> padbrat, im sorry those damn needles hurt and i have everything crossed for your scan!! :hugs:

Thanks Maratobe... am scared to death... am wishing it never comes and I could just sit in ignorant bliss:haha:

when is yours hun?


----------



## ttcstill

Okay lasies I am totally freaking out right now.... my hcg last week was 84 today they are 939 which is good but my progesterone was 12.3 last week and is 7 today and this dam doctor is not in til tomorrow and the nurse is telling me that the doctor said last week that a supplement is not an option "this time around" WTF? What do I do now?


----------



## Megg33k

7 is low... but progesterone rises and falls throughout a day. I hope you get info from the doctor tomorrow when he's back in! :hugs:


----------



## BizyBee

:dust: :hugs: Stopping by with love and hugs! So happy to see all the new bfps. Congrats gals.


----------



## maratobe

padbrat said:


> maratobe said:
> 
> 
> oooh ttc i am so sorry about your horrible day and also about your sister!!! :hugs::hugs:
> padbrat, im sorry those damn needles hurt and i have everything crossed for your scan!! :hugs:
> 
> Thanks Maratobe... am scared to death... am wishing it never comes and I could just sit in ignorant bliss:haha:
> 
> when is yours hun?Click to expand...

im hoping that the doctor will send me friday when i see him! it will proberly be too early to see anything but thats ok i dont mind!




ttcstill said:


> Okay lasies I am totally freaking out right now.... my hcg last week was 84 today they are 939 which is good but my progesterone was 12.3 last week and is 7 today and this dam doctor is not in til tomorrow and the nurse is telling me that the doctor said last week that a supplement is not an option "this time around" WTF? What do I do now?

ooh hun i hope you can talk to the doctor asap! let us know!! :hugs:

afm- my work is [email protected]#$ing me around!! :nope: they have put me on days i cant work and they are not willing to change them! my mum does not want me working looong night shifts any more because of bub and i go to school studying all day fulltime aswell....not happy!!!


----------



## Tigerlilies

Congratulations Mara and TTC!!!!!!! :yipee: :happydance: How exciting has this past month have been with BFP!!!! Sorry for being a bit slow but are you having twins TTC!?!?!?!



svetayasofiya said:


> Tigerlilies, how are you doing?




padbrat said:


> Hey Tiger huni! How are you? Thank you for your good wishes!
> I know Svetaya's time has flown by! And i bet you are blooming!

Svetaya's time HAS flown by!

I'm good, still paranoid as crap! I'm 12wks today and I know little gummy bear was doing just fine last Wednesday but this whole time I was constipated except these past few days I'm becoming regular again which of course has my mind racing! Please someone tell me this is normal as you get close to 2nd tri!


----------



## ttcstill

Twins???? I dont think so why do you ask?


----------



## Fairybabe

Hey Tiger! COngrats on getting to the end of first tri!! Are you still sane?? I might not be by then! LOL. Have you had the 12 week scan etc? 
Fairy x


----------



## Megg33k

ttcstill said:


> Twins???? I dont think so why do you ask?

I think she asked because you have double tickers! :)


----------



## ttcstill

OHHHHH LOL ok well I just couldn't decided if I wanted humor or serious


----------



## bluesky

Oh Tiger congrats on 12 weeks :hugs:


----------



## ttcstill

Tigerlilies said:


> Congratulations Mara and TTC!!!!!!! :yipee: :happydance: How exciting has this past month have been with BFP!!!! Sorry for being a bit slow but are you having twins TTC!?!?!?!
> 
> 
> 
> svetayasofiya said:
> 
> 
> Tigerlilies, how are you doing?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> padbrat said:
> 
> 
> Hey Tiger huni! How are you? Thank you for your good wishes!
> I know Svetaya's time has flown by! And i bet you are blooming!Click to expand...
> 
> Svetaya's time HAS flown by!
> 
> I'm good, still paranoid as crap! I'm 12wks today and I know little gummy bear was doing just fine last Wednesday but this whole time I was constipated except these past few days I'm becoming regular again which of course has my mind racing! Please someone tell me this is normal as you get close to 2nd tri!Click to expand...


I have been doing a lot of reading about progesterone and they say when your progesterone is high you can become constipated and have severe heartburn.....its between 8-9 weeks when the placenta starts to take over its own progesterone production and when it does your levels start to drop off....soooo I would say that it is normal for the constipation to go away.....besides I had constipation on and off with my second baby. Trust me you want it to go away completely!


----------



## Tigerlilies

Oh I see TTC, I didn't even know you could pick a humorous or a serious info with that ticker. I didn't know about the progesterone either, that completely makes sense! Thanks!

Fairy, I'm barely keeping my sanity! I either worry about gummy bear, or I'm too busy to even remember I'm PG! Of course not fitting into my clothes is a cruel reminder! I wouldn't mind except I JUST bought new work clothes not that long ago and here I am spending more money on more cloths!

I'm actually not going to go to my regular ob until 17wks. I work with an u/s tech so I have her check me to make sure things are fine. I'm just so sick of spending money on medical bills that amounted to nothing so that's why I'm waiting.


----------



## padbrat

ttcstill said:


> Tigerlilies said:
> 
> 
> Congratulations Mara and TTC!!!!!!! :yipee: :happydance: How exciting has this past month have been with BFP!!!! Sorry for being a bit slow but are you having twins TTC!?!?!?!
> 
> 
> 
> svetayasofiya said:
> 
> 
> Tigerlilies, how are you doing?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> padbrat said:
> 
> 
> Hey Tiger huni! How are you? Thank you for your good wishes!
> I know Svetaya's time has flown by! And i bet you are blooming!Click to expand...
> 
> Svetaya's time HAS flown by!
> 
> I'm good, still paranoid as crap! I'm 12wks today and I know little gummy bear was doing just fine last Wednesday but this whole time I was constipated except these past few days I'm becoming regular again which of course has my mind racing! Please someone tell me this is normal as you get close to 2nd tri!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have been doing a lot of reading about progesterone and they say when your progesterone is high you can become constipated and have severe heartburn.....its between 8-9 weeks when the placenta starts to take over its own progesterone production and when it does your levels start to drop off....soooo I would say that it is normal for the constipation to go away.....besides I had constipation on and off with my second baby. Trust me you want it to go away completely!Click to expand...

OMG I had no idea about those symptoms and progesterone... I had none of those symptoms with my other pregnancies, but have had both symptoms with this one... and I had the constipation before I was taking my progesterone medication... Ooooo pleaseeeeee let this be a good sign:blush:

Ttcsil ... have you managed to get to a docs??

Maratobe - can;t wait for your scan on Friday!:happydance:


----------



## ttcstill

Yesterday I went in to get my bloods redrawn and my HCG has more than doubled every 48 hours was 939 but my progesterone went from 12.3 to 7. I was frantic and the nurse who gave me the results told me that my doctor was not in until Tuesday and that she had said last week that she would not give me supplements!!! I totally freaked out and started preparing for the worst. This morning I called her office first thing and the same awful nurse called me back to tell me that the doctor had called in a prescription for 100mg of progesterone supplement something called Prometrium. I will start that tonight and hopefully it will be what helps us keep our forever baby!


----------



## maratobe

me too hun! ive been up since around 5am the last few mornings wide awake. having lower back pain and some stretching cramps in my uterus but im not stressing or anything im just relaxing and letting it all happy! cant wait to see the doctor on friday :happydance:
you excited for your scan padbrat?
TTC have you heard back from your doctor??
tiger congrats on 12 weeks hun!! :)


----------



## maratobe

ttcstill said:


> Yesterday I went in to get my bloods redrawn and my HCG has more than doubled every 48 hours was 939 but my progesterone went from 12.3 to 7. I was frantic and the nurse who gave me the results told me that my doctor was not in until Tuesday and that she had said last week that she would not give me supplements!!! I totally freaked out and started preparing for the worst. This morning I called her office first thing and the same awful nurse called me back to tell me that the doctor had called in a prescription for 100mg of progesterone supplement something called Prometrium. I will start that tonight and hopefully it will be what helps us keep our forever baby!

oooh goodo!! :) :hugs:


----------



## padbrat

No Maratobe... not excited... dreading it with a passion. Never had any good news at a scan...

Yahey Ttcsil... now you can join me in the preggers progesterone club LOL!!


----------



## ttcstill

I am going to see her for the first time on the 30th i will be 7 weeks 2 days then so hopefully thins will be moving along nicely by then. My HCG is very good from 84 to 939 in just 5 days so I am predicting a great outcome as long as the progesterone pills do their jobs. I could have seen her sooner but decided I would rather wait til I know we can see the wee little bugger before I jump in with both feet.


----------



## maratobe

got everything crossed for you girls! :hugs:


----------



## Fairybabe

THat makes 3 of us in the progesterone club then! My 7dpo reading was 27, which in the USA would read as 8.4, and on the 400mg cyclogest pessaries it went to 128, which is in the 40s in your numbers. It's good stuff! TTCstill, so glad your doc got onto it fast! That's a great HCG rise!! Fingers crossed this is it for yoU!

Good luck Mara/PAdbrat with your med/scan appts this week! Hope they go great! 

I have booked a private scan for 2nd april, ill be 9wks 5days then. Totally freaked out today, think it was just hormones. Balled my eyes out over poor DH. Totally on the see-saw of it will all be great v. what if it goes wrong. I'm doing my own head in!! Hopefully the hormones will settle a bit. 

Megg..how are you feeling with starting the jabs? Got fingers and toes crossed for you!

Fairy x


----------



## svetayasofiya

So much action on this thread and the good kind! love it!!!

Tigerlilies- congrats on 12 weeks! Fantastic news!!! I wouldn't worry about the constipation going away, be thankful! It's all normal. Unfortunately I'm still majorly backed up but I've always struggled with this so naturally I'll suffer worse pg. *Sigh...

I really have to back off on the deserts now and start to really watch what I am eating. I am starting to gain weight fast now. :| In the last couple days I really have grown a baby bump its super freaky!! I want to keep my weight gain to mostly baby related products and not fat! lol

Sounds like everyone is doing well. Super stoked for you all!!


----------



## Megg33k

I'm fine with starting the jabs... 2nd nature now really. Just about 13 hours before my first one. I'll be happy to get it done so I don't have to count down anymore, ya know?


----------



## maratobe

yay not long hun! :happydance: i have everything crossed for you for this cycle!!! your gonna do great!!! :)


----------



## Fairybabe

Woohoo for starting that first jab Megg!! You're on the baby making train! I second Mara, you're gonna do great this time around. 
Fairy x


----------



## Tigerlilies

svetayasofiya said:


> So much action on this thread and the good kind! love it!!!
> 
> Tigerlilies- congrats on 12 weeks! Fantastic news!!! I wouldn't worry about the constipation going away, be thankful! It's all normal. Unfortunately I'm still majorly backed up but I've always struggled with this so naturally I'll suffer worse pg. *Sigh...
> 
> I really have to back off on the deserts now and start to really watch what I am eating. I am starting to gain weight fast now. :| In the last couple days I really have grown a baby bump its super freaky!! I want to keep my weight gain to mostly baby related products and not fat! lol
> 
> Sounds like everyone is doing well. Super stoked for you all!!

I hear ya! I already put on 5lbs but it feels like more! I'm a big girl and I really don't need nor want to put on much more weight than what is baby either.


----------



## Megg33k

First jab done... Nerves didn't do me any good... But, its done!


----------



## lynnb

Megg33k said:


> First jab done... Nerves didn't do me any good... But, its done!

:yipee::wohoo::happydance::yipee::happydance:

Keeping everything crossed for you hun


----------



## mrphyemma

Good Luck Megg! xx


----------



## ttcstill

I will be praying for you Meggs. 

Another day down and I am trying very hard to just enjoy the pregnancy. I have been working out (a modified routine of course) and this causes muscle soreness so it allows me to not focus on every little twinge I feel which I have found very helpful.


----------



## Rabbittchild

best of luck hon, thinking of you x x x


----------



## padbrat

Yay! Meggy Moo... it all starts from now! BTW I hate my injections with a passion... 

Fairy and TTCSIL... I am praying you are right about this progesterone!

Have decided I don;t wanna go to my scan tomorrow... wanna just sit in ignorant bliss!!!


----------



## Fairybabe

Aw Pad, I have a good feeling about this scan for you. I felt the same about mine. Let us know how it goes.

Megg, way to go!! And we have liftoff!!!! 

Fairy x


----------



## padbrat

thanks Fairy... I will def let you all know...

For good or bad...


----------



## ttcstill

Relax Pad and you should really start a pregnancy journal so I can stalk you! :haha:

I am sure everything will be fine and all you have to do is relax.....clean the garage, the kitchen rewash the laundry...do something to take your mind off of it. You wil be fine....if you need ssomething to do I can send you my accounting assignments LOL:haha:


----------



## padbrat

OK ttcsil... I will do you a deal.

If I get a good result at the scan I will start a journal just so that you can stalk me! And I will stalk you too... how's that sound?


----------



## ttcstill

:thumbup:Its a deal!


----------



## Dazed

OH Pad, this is your forever bean... embrace it!


----------



## maratobe

big hugs pad :hugs: 
YAY megg it has started!! woohoo!! :happydance:


----------



## dawny690

*Congrats to all the new girls I dont know where to turn girls really cold do with some advice but dont feel like I should ask when I should know    xxxx*


----------



## maratobe

hey dawny! you ok hunny?? :hugs:


----------



## ttcstill

Hi Dawny what is going on with you? Ask away!


----------



## Ruskiegirl

I have got a feeling well be seeing alot more :bfp: in the coming weeks ! Hopefully me and megg are one of them lol


----------



## dawny690

*Ok seeing as you asked lol right you all know I'm now on metformin for my pcos right? Have been on it since 9th feb have only had sex a few times since though  but I dont know weather it should have made my periods start to regulate or not yet, if so I haven't had one and I know this sounds completely crazy but I am getting signs that I could possibly be pregnant but surely I cant be that quick and have only had sex a few times since?? See my dilema lol thanks girls your the best xxxx*


----------



## maratobe

my last period was the 9th hun and isaac and i didnt do it much this month which is why it was a shock for us! could there be a serious chance that you could be hun? :) :hugs:


----------



## dawny690

*I havent had a period since the 27th Nov 2010  xxxx*


----------



## maratobe

oooh....would your doctor be able to help?


----------



## ttcstill

Dawny------- :test: ......:test:.......FX'd for you hun


----------



## Megg33k

dawny690 said:


> *Ok seeing as you asked lol right you all know I'm now on metformin for my pcos right? Have been on it since 9th feb have only had sex a few times since though  but I dont know weather it should have made my periods start to regulate or not yet, if so I haven't had one and I know this sounds completely crazy but I am getting signs that I could possibly be pregnant but surely I cant be that quick and have only had sex a few times since?? See my dilema lol thanks girls your the best xxxx*

I can sometimes take up to 3 months to bring your period back, honey. Whilst you could be pregnant... Its not impossible... Its also very possible that it hasn't done its job yet. I'd test, and then just wait if its BFN. Keep taking the Met and do what you're doing. It'll work out in the end! :hugs:


----------



## dawny690

Thanks girls xxxx


----------



## lynnb

Pad - Good luck today, will be thinking of you & keeping fx for a good scan :hugs:

Ruskie - Hope you're right :thumbup: Sending loads of :dust: your way


----------



## maratobe

lots of hugs for pad today!! :hugs:


----------



## dawny690

*Dont know if you all know but we have another rainbow baby to add to our growing collection Deb had her baby girl Taliah faith Greasby born 8.26pm. 7lb 1oz of perfection yesterday  xxxx*


----------



## Megg33k

Huge CONGRATS to Deb! She's the last of my original 3 bump buddies... We all got our BFP's and lost our bubs at just about the same time... They all have their LO's in their arms now. I guess that means I have to be next... by default!


----------



## dawny690

Megg33k said:


> Huge CONGRATS to Deb! She's the last of my original 3 bump buddies... We all got our BFP's and lost our bubs at just about the same time... They all have their LO's in their arms now. I guess that means I have to be next... by default!

*Yes it has to be your turn now babes and you WILL get that baby in your arms my lovely Love You  xxxx*


----------



## svetayasofiya

Oh yay! Congrats to Deb!!!


----------



## dawny690

*She is absolutely gorgeous too xxxx*


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls fx for us all and good luck x x x


----------



## Megg33k

Heya Caz! Nice to see you in here! :hugs: FX'd for all of us... DEFINITELY!


----------



## Megg33k

Also... My apologies to coco84 on how long it took for me to put her on our front page... but she's there now!


----------



## ttcstill

Well I am glad to see smiling faces i here today..... Congrats to Deb. Pad good luck today hope all goes well and you get your mind put at ease.

I may have done something wrong last night, just after a roll in the hay with my amazing husband I tried to get up and The pain in my right side was so intense for a minute I was worried that I may have an eptopic and a ruptured tube.....now I know that I pulled a muscle or something cause it still hurts but mostly when I move or cough. WHEW! I was scared!


----------



## cla

Congrats deb xxxxxx


----------



## Tulip

Defo your turn now meggo xxxxx


----------



## Tigerlilies

Awww yay for Deb!!!

Good luck today Pad!

Meggs, when will you have your egg retrieval done?

Dawny, two months with no cycle? If you're not PG you need to get that puppy rolling again!


----------



## Megg33k

Egg retrieval should be around April 8... give or take a couple days.

I hope so, Nik!


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Yay deb cant wait to see pics !!!


----------



## ttcstill

Yay Megg!!!!


----------



## Megg33k

I added a ticker in my siggy for probable egg collection date. Also, for those of you who don't know what I sound like... I made a video of my injection this morning for a friend who has to start similar ones. You don't get to see me in all my 7am horror... but you can hear me! :)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-bH-RMBqQJU


----------



## Tulip

I sent the link to my cousin who is starting IVF on the 27th! Love your voice xxxxxx


----------



## padbrat

awwww fabulous news for Deb... am absolutely chuffed!!

Maratobe, Ttcsil, Tiger and all you other gorgoeus ladies thank you for your thoughts for today!

So had my first scan today at 5+3 (cos I am a 30 days cycle girlie) and the saw a sac, but nothing else. Sac was measuring around 5mm according to my Hubby cos I was too scared to look. My Obs Cons was quite happy with that although I continue to worry. She says that as I OV late (18/19 day of cycle) just seeing a lovely round sac is exactly what she would want to see. Hubby says last time I was scanned with last M/C sac was a wierd shape so I am already doing better than then! LOL

I am back next Thursday for another scan. The Worrying continues .... (yay) lol!!

TTCSIL... you are one brave lady still DTD... I have banned my Hubby LOL


----------



## mrphyemma

Megg I am wincing at the jab video. I don't do needles well. Brave lady! All the luck in the world hun! x

Padbrat, glad the scan went as well as could be expected and hope the time passes quickly for you until the next one. Seeing a lovely little heartbeat will help put your mind at rest x

Well, I am CD13 so should be ovulating in the next few days. I'm getting a bit down as I'm having twinges on the left as per usual and that is my blocked side. Poor old righty never gets a go :(


----------



## padbrat

aww thanks mrphyemma... yeah a HB would be amazing... am hoping and praying I get to hear one eventually.


----------



## ttcstill

Pad I am sure that everything is just fine.... I know its hard but I honestly have to tell you that I have made myself not worry....I have convinced myself of what I already know......I have no control over the outcome so if I worry I am robbing myself of precious bonding time with this child.


----------



## padbrat

Now there are words of wisdom if ever I have heard them. Thank you Ttcsil, you are so right......

Will attempt to be more serene and glowingly pregnant for now on....

Though may have a lil wobble every now and then lol


----------



## padbrat

Oooooo does this mean I have to start a journal now? Ha hahahahahaha


----------



## Megg33k

Tulip said:


> I sent the link to my cousin who is starting IVF on the 27th! Love your voice xxxxxx

Okay... 3rd person who likes my voice... I still continue to loathe it! LOL But, thank you! :hugs:

I hope the video is helpful to her. I videos still of my other injections if you want to link her to those too. I'm not opposed to her having my info (email or something) in case she wants someone to talk to who understands. That's the absolute worst bit is no one really "getting it"... iykwim?



padbrat said:


> awwww fabulous news for Deb... am absolutely chuffed!!
> 
> Maratobe, Ttcsil, Tiger and all you other gorgoeus ladies thank you for your thoughts for today!
> 
> So had my first scan today at 5+3 (cos I am a 30 days cycle girlie) and the saw a sac, but nothing else. Sac was measuring around 5mm according to my Hubby cos I was too scared to look. My Obs Cons was quite happy with that although I continue to worry. She says that as I OV late (18/19 day of cycle) just seeing a lovely round sac is exactly what she would want to see. Hubby says last time I was scanned with last M/C sac was a wierd shape so I am already doing better than then! LOL
> 
> I am back next Thursday for another scan. The Worrying continues .... (yay) lol!!
> 
> TTCSIL... you are one brave lady still DTD... I have banned my Hubby LOL

Sounds perfect for this stage, honey! Woohoo!



padbrat said:


> Oooooo does this mean I have to start a journal now? Ha hahahahahaha

YES! Yes, it does!


----------



## padbrat

Oooo OK Meggy Moo.... will do one tomorrow. I solemly promise!


----------



## Tulip

Ooooooooooooh a Pad journal I'm excited! ttcstill is EXACTLY right x


----------



## Megg33k

Just saw in Jasa1911's siggy that she's just re-joined the preggo side! Congrats to her!


----------



## dawny690

*Congrats to her xxxx*


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Congratz !


----------



## maratobe

pad your ultrasound sounded sooo good hun for where your at! :) cant wait till next weeks! :hugs:
im off to the doctor today in about 45 mins! scared shitless!!! wanting to make sure everything is ok and on track! 
i was sent home early from work last night at 5.15am because i had been throwing up for an hour! and right now i feel like shit :( i didnt really have any symptoms with my other pegnancies and now BAM i am full of them and im still so early!!!
wish me luck today!


----------



## bbhopes

best of luck to you Maratobe !!


----------



## Megg33k

Good luck, Mara!!! :)


----------



## Ruskiegirl

GL Mara!


----------



## ttcstill

Mara relax your hormones are probably just really high......everything is gonna be fine I am sure!


----------



## maratobe

soooo doctors went very well! my doctor was very happy and i had to get full bloods done including betas because he thinks im in with a chance for twins (because of clomid) but i told him not to jinx me lol scan went great! everything is on track although i didnt see much but apparently im measuring on time!
my doctor has referred me to an antenatal doctor because he said he will be more help now i see him in about 3 weeks and he will check bub again on ultrasound (my doctor kept saying 'he will check out if there are 2 heart beats') lol and we will go from there! he said if i have any bleeding or pain to come and see him but he said because of my symtpoms i seem to be doing fine! he will call me to let me know what the bloods say aswell! but that prob wont be till monday


----------



## dawny690

Mara thats fab and twins would be awesome :D xxxx


----------



## maratobe

im not too keen on twins (isaac is) lol but if it happens it happens that is the risk of fertility drugs lol ill be 1 happy girl with a gorgeous healthy bub! :) how are you going hun?


----------



## dawny690

So so trying to come on here more not been around much to be honest I couldn't face it but I have to face life cant run away forever I have to get used to the fact I may never be a mum but we will see what happens xxxx


----------



## Dazed

:hugs: Dawny. Starting to know how you feel.


----------



## Megg33k

I know how you feel too, Dawn! :hugs:


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Thats great new mara ! Twins really arent that bad . I have twin brothers and i was around alot when they were born they are actually quite fun !


----------



## ttcstill

I am always frightened by that possibility as I too am a twin but so far not twins....its bound to happen at some point. My mother already said that she believes that is why i got pregnant unexpectedly she says my husband needs one of each....I say she is crazy and just mean! LOL

Dawny Megg Dazed- I wish I could offer some kind of reassuance but I cant - just know that we are here for you and are praying eveeryday that all of your baby dreams come true!


----------



## Dazed

Thanks TTCStill. Like Dawny, thats why I don't post much. I'm truely estatic for all that have gotten their BFP's, but its just getting harder and harder with every passing month. I feel like I am getting ready to give up and just get a puppy, but at the least, I have to know why I'm not getting pregnant. I know my first one was a fluke now.


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Dont give up hope hun ! Ive been trying for 10 years and know where my problem lies i still have lots of hope and i'm not giving up until the docs say your chances are 0%


----------



## padbrat

Yay Mara!!!! Gratz!!! Fabby news and sickness is a great sign so I believe... and Twins a possiblility? How exciting! I have been preggers with twins!! But hopefully not this time!

Dawnie, Dazed, Meggy and Ruskie.... just..... I dunno... just ... ahhh sod it.... cyber hugs coming your way!!!! ((((((HUGS)))))


----------



## ttcstill

I completely understand the position of just getting tired, I myself am trying to not focus on being pregnant for I fear I may again not be able to carry my little one to term. I have been talking with my DH and I am sure that if this one fails we will probably accept the fact and not continue this journey. I have tried and tried and I cannot imagine what it must be like for those of you who cannot seem to conceive I can only assume it is just as devastating as conceiving and failing. I pray for all of us in our different journeys with our different struggles that we may all get our forever babies.


----------



## MrsGAnderson

hi ladies. i hope your all ok.. im just popping into say :hi:

good luck megg on your icsi :D :hugs:

Went for my follie scan today and i have a 22mm on my left ovary so bought some ovuation tests and im going to start them tomorrow. im going on holiday sunday to turkey, so im hoping that it relaxes me over my ovulation period and I concieve this cycle.. FX 

lots of love xxx


----------



## Dazed

Good Luck MrsGAnderson! Catch that eggie! :dust:

Thanks girls for the thoughts and kind words. I'm going to boil today down to frustration and PMS.


----------



## BABYCAREY

Hello Megg!!
Hope all is well with u!!
I have been on here a while,around 19months and have posted on many of ur items,i posted on this 1 ages ago!!!
I wanted to let you kno i finally got my BFP!!!
Cant believe it!! Prob wont til i hold him/her in my arms!!
The 1 month i decide not to take my Clomid i hit the Jackpot!! Whats that all about??
I will be 41 in August,i lost a baby bk in Aug 09 in my 2nd Tri!! Have tried without any success til now,my FS put me on Clomid 100mg in Nov,i found my periods were horribly heavy while takin it!! So in Feb i thought it seems to b doing feck all for me so missin a month will hardly hurt!!
Just made sure me and Mr C did a whole lotta babydancing and hoped for the best really,and BANG! It happened. Maybe becus i wasnt stressing about the Clomid?Who knows y it worked?But it has!!Yay......
I hope you get ur much longed for BFP soon,i know only to well how frustrating it is watchin time go by,i didnt have much time to play with goin on 41!! Hopefully see u in 1st Tri soon!!
Good luck and Take Care
xxBabyC


----------



## Ruskiegirl

GL MrsG hope you catch the eggy !
Thats great news Babycarey ! Congratz on your pregnancy hun have a healthy and happy 9 months !


----------



## Megg33k

BABYCAREY said:


> Hello Megg!!
> Hope all is well with u!!
> I have been on here a while,around 19months and have posted on many of ur items,i posted on this 1 ages ago!!!
> I wanted to let you kno i finally got my BFP!!!
> Cant believe it!! Prob wont til i hold him/her in my arms!!
> The 1 month i decide not to take my Clomid i hit the Jackpot!! Whats that all about??
> I will be 41 in August,i lost a baby bk in Aug 09 in my 2nd Tri!! Have tried without any success til now,my FS put me on Clomid 100mg in Nov,i found my periods were horribly heavy while takin it!! So in Feb i thought it seems to b doing feck all for me so missin a month will hardly hurt!!
> Just made sure me and Mr C did a whole lotta babydancing and hoped for the best really,and BANG! It happened. Maybe becus i wasnt stressing about the Clomid?Who knows y it worked?But it has!!Yay......
> I hope you get ur much longed for BFP soon,i know only to well how frustrating it is watchin time go by,i didnt have much time to play with goin on 41!! Hopefully see u in 1st Tri soon!!
> Good luck and Take Care
> xxBabyC

OMG! :yipee: Honestly, I've checked on you more often than you know! I always silently stalked you and hoped to see that ticker in your siggy! I couldn't be happier for you, honey! You deserve this soooooo much! :hugs:


----------



## maratobe

dawny690 said:


> So so trying to come on here more not been around much to be honest I couldn't face it but I have to face life cant run away forever I have to get used to the fact I may never be a mum but we will see what happens xxxx

awww darling! you will be a mummy :hugs: and you will be a great mummy!!!


BABYCAREY said:


> Hello Megg!!
> Hope all is well with u!!
> I have been on here a while,around 19months and have posted on many of ur items,i posted on this 1 ages ago!!!
> I wanted to let you kno i finally got my BFP!!!
> Cant believe it!! Prob wont til i hold him/her in my arms!!
> The 1 month i decide not to take my Clomid i hit the Jackpot!! Whats that all about??
> I will be 41 in August,i lost a baby bk in Aug 09 in my 2nd Tri!! Have tried without any success til now,my FS put me on Clomid 100mg in Nov,i found my periods were horribly heavy while takin it!! So in Feb i thought it seems to b doing feck all for me so missin a month will hardly hurt!!
> Just made sure me and Mr C did a whole lotta babydancing and hoped for the best really,and BANG! It happened. Maybe becus i wasnt stressing about the Clomid?Who knows y it worked?But it has!!Yay......
> I hope you get ur much longed for BFP soon,i know only to well how frustrating it is watchin time go by,i didnt have much time to play with goin on 41!! Hopefully see u in 1st Tri soon!!
> Good luck and Take Care
> xxBabyC

congrats hun!!! :happydance:


----------



## dawny690

Thanks girls I just wish I had the drive to believe that myself and cant even blame hormones or pmt cos i dont have either xxxx


----------



## maratobe

:hugs:


----------



## ttcstill

Congrats BABYCAREY!


----------



## bbhopes

Congrats to all the BFP Ladies. Love seeing the numbers jump. :dust:


----------



## padbrat

Have a journal now... stalkers (ttcsil LOL) are welcome


----------



## MissMaternal

I will be stalking you padbrat!!!

Hope everyone is ok. Megg i wish you all the best of luck with your ICSI :hugs:

I'm due AF on wednesday...tested last night but BFN :( It really disheartened me....i'm starting to get desperate to get pregnant again, i feel so empty :cry: xxx


----------



## Megg33k

I know the feeling, honey! Its so hard when you just want what you had back. I feel that ache every single day! Maybe we can both get a forever BFP in the next month! :hugs:


----------



## ttcstill

Had a great week and week-end until today when all of a sudden I couldnt concerntrate on anything, got frustrated the pissed, then wanted to bawl, etc........Oh and did I mention I ate a whole bag of chips??? WTH!!!! Yes I suppose I am pregnant! LOL

I am also having like a pulling sensation about four inches to the right of my belly button???


----------



## bbhopes

I know how you feel, starting to think I can't do this anymore, it's just too hard.


----------



## Megg33k

I just told my husband last night that, if this cycle works and we have at least 1 healthy baby, I'm going to do everything in my power to be 100% content with that and never try again. I can't give up until I have 1... but I don't think I can ever try again, if I succeed. Its SO hard. :(


----------



## Dazed

I know how you feel bbhopes. AF flew her ugly butt in yesterday with no warning. I'm still at my wits end with all of this. When I have doubts, it fails. When I'm staying positive and feeling positive it still fails. It doesn't help me when it only myself and another girl still trying from our month on the cover of this thread. I really feel for her.


----------



## Megg33k

I've changed months so often that I don't really even know which ones to check for me anymore.

3 left from my original Dec 2009, 6 left from May 2010, and none of us Feb 2011 girls have conceived again yet... Imagine that (it was last month)!


----------



## ttcstill

Megg- who is the new BFP????


----------



## Megg33k

Its not entirely new... I had forgotten to add Rabbittchild's BFP from Feb 18. She never officially announced in here, but I knew about it and just hadn't added it. Funny I'd forget, because I'm SOOOOO excited for her getting good news at her scan the other day! So, CONGRATS to Carly!


----------



## padbrat

Feel free to stalk me MissMaternal!

Then you can see what a grouch I have been today! LOL

My back hurts which worries me cos that is how my M/C's start.....


----------



## Sarah12

Hi

Can i join this thread? I m/c in Jan at 12 weeks and had a D+C on feb 3rd. Im kind of freaking out at the moment as i think im pregnant!! But im not sure!

My BBt incraased 2 weeks ago and then a week laster I started bleedig but I thought this was AF! But then my temps went back up ( theyd dropped for 2days) and have been up ever since.So i did a pregnancy test and it was positive! Im stunned. Really stunned as this is my first cycle since M/C. Im also really scared that as ive had no AF in between then this will make me more likley to m/c again?

But im also worried that im not PG as I didnt do a test after the D+C so maybe its left over hormones giving me a false positive? But then my temps are up!! I dont know what to think!

Thanks girls!


----------



## Megg33k

Sarah12 said:


> Hi
> 
> Can i join this thread? I m/c in Jan at 12 weeks and had a D+C on feb 3rd. Im kind of freaking out at the moment as i think im pregnant!! But im not sure!
> 
> My BBt incraased 2 weeks ago and then a week laster I started bleedig but I thought this was AF! But then my temps went back up ( theyd dropped for 2days) and have been up ever since.So i did a pregnancy test and it was positive! Im stunned. Really stunned as this is my first cycle since M/C. Im also really scared that as ive had no AF in between then this will make me more likley to m/c again?
> 
> But im also worried that im not PG as I didnt do a test after the D+C so maybe its left over hormones giving me a false positive? But then my temps are up!! I dont know what to think!
> 
> Thanks girls!

Sorry about your loss, honey! :hugs: I wish I had answers for you about what's going on. If you didn't test the HCG out of your system, its hard to know what positive test means now. If it gets darker, its probably new. But, you'd be best off calling your doc and getting seen soon. No, it wouldn't raise your chances of MC'ing again. I'll add you to the front page soon!


----------



## pink80

:hi:

Can I please join? We found out at our 12 week scan on the 11th that our baby hadn't survived and I had a medically managed miscarriage on the 14th. My docs told me that I had to wait a month before trying again, but I'm not sure I want to wait, just going to see how I feel when the bleeding stops. 

I've read through quite a bit of the thread and you all seem like lovely ladies, don't know why this has to happen to anyone :flower:

Xxx


----------



## dawny690

*I feel what all you girls are saying I feel the same have done for a while now  not sure how much longer I can wait for my dreams to come true to be honest  xxxx*


----------



## lynnb

dawny690 said:


> *I feel what all you girls are saying I feel the same have done for a while now  not sure how much longer I can wait for my dreams to come true to be honest  xxxx*

I feel the same too but can't give up hope yet. I think I'll probably keep trying until I hit the menopause :wacko:


----------



## lynnb

Sarah12 & Pink80, :hi: & welcome, sorry for your lossed & hope your stays here are short :hugs:


----------



## Sarah12

I did another test this morning and still postive. Im starting to think / believe I am pregnant again! But just dont know! And the docs cant see me til next week unless its an emergency! is this am emergency??/!!


----------



## Megg33k

pink80 said:


> :hi:
> 
> Can I please join? We found out at our 12 week scan on the 11th that our baby hadn't survived and I had a medically managed miscarriage on the 14th. My docs told me that I had to wait a month before trying again, but I'm not sure I want to wait, just going to see how I feel when the bleeding stops.
> 
> I've read through quite a bit of the thread and you all seem like lovely ladies, don't know why this has to happen to anyone :flower:
> 
> Xxx

Sure, honey! I'm sorry for your loss! :hugs: I'll get you added!



lynnb said:


> dawny690 said:
> 
> 
> *I feel what all you girls are saying I feel the same have done for a while now  not sure how much longer I can wait for my dreams to come true to be honest  xxxx*
> 
> I feel the same too but can't give up hope yet. I think I'll probably keep trying until I hit the menopause :wacko:Click to expand...

Right? Me too! LOL



Sarah12 said:


> I did another test this morning and still postive. Im starting to think / believe I am pregnant again! But just dont know! And the docs cant see me til next week unless its an emergency! is this am emergency??/!!

Well... It could be, but it isn't necessarily. If the BFP is from retained tissue, its incredibly unhealthy to have it sitting around in your uterus. If its from a new pregnancy, its definitely not an emergency. That's hard to say, sweetie. I don't know how to answer that! :hugs:


----------



## ttcstill

pink80 said:


> :hi:
> 
> Can I please join? We found out at our 12 week scan on the 11th that our baby hadn't survived and I had a medically managed miscarriage on the 14th. My docs told me that I had to wait a month before trying again, but I'm not sure I want to wait, just going to see how I feel when the bleeding stops.
> 
> I've read through quite a bit of the thread and you all seem like lovely ladies, don't know why this has to happen to anyone :flower:
> 
> Xxx

So sorry for your loss. You have joined a great group of ladies and I am sure that you will find much support and love here to help you through!



dawny690 said:


> *I feel what all you girls are saying I feel the same have done for a while now  not sure how much longer I can wait for my dreams to come true to be honest  xxxx*

Try and relax The likelyhood that your levels are still up from the last pregnancy are slim. That was over a month ago. If you are that worried about it then demand a lab order to check your hcg levels at least with that you will know how high they are and can retest again soon to see if they are going up or down. Good luck to you!


----------



## Ruskiegirl

pink80 said:


> :hi:
> 
> Can I please join? We found out at our 12 week scan on the 11th that our baby hadn't survived and I had a medically managed miscarriage on the 14th. My docs told me that I had to wait a month before trying again, but I'm not sure I want to wait, just going to see how I feel when the bleeding stops.
> 
> I've read through quite a bit of the thread and you all seem like lovely ladies, don't know why this has to happen to anyone :flower:
> 
> Xxx

So sorry about your loss hun :hugs: You will find lots of support here dont ever be afraid to ask for help or someone to talk to cause thats what we are here for :thumbup:




dawny690 said:


> *I feel what all you girls are saying I feel the same have done for a while now  not sure how much longer I can wait for my dreams to come true to be honest  xxxx*

Don't give up hope hun , I'm still going after 10 years. I know it seems like its never going to happen and you watch ladies everyday get pregnant and it makes it even harder , But think positive tell yourself i will get pregnant it just might not be when i want it to happen . I find that helps me when i get down and so do the wonderfull ladies on this site :hugs:


----------



## padbrat

Sorry Pink you have suffered a loss... but truley no one else will understand as well as we all do the horror of that. WELCOME!

Dawnie and Ruskie... Please don;t be mad at me.... but I so understand what you mean. Even now I cannot believe that this will not go the same way as the others. I so admire you all for your courage and determination. It is true that a woman gains her strength the harder the going gets.


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Not mad at all hun ! No reason to be mad :hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

Totally understandable, Pad! :hugs:


----------



## padbrat

Thanks guys... you all make me cry in pride...:cry::hugs:


----------



## Ruskiegirl

:hugs: how have you been feeling otherwise hun ??


----------



## maratobe

woke up this morning at 6 weeks and i had a tiny weeny bit of brown blood when i wiped....well it wasnt even like blood it was more like watery CM....im thinking of heading up to the hospital to see if its ok!


----------



## Ruskiegirl

maratobe said:


> woke up this morning at 6 weeks and i had a tiny weeny bit of brown blood when i wiped....well it wasnt even like blood it was more like watery CM....im thinking of heading up to the hospital to see if its ok!

Better to be safe hun ! Can be normal tho in pregnancy hope everythings okay hun :hugs:


----------



## mrphyemma

Thinking of you Maratobe and hoping all is okay xx


----------



## padbrat

I am OK.... tired, sore boobs .... the usual.... just feel a lil doubtful that these drugs they got me on are gonna make a damn of difference to the outcome. Especially when they keep telling me how duff my eggs are.... so I am kinda hoping for the best... but expecting the worse IYKWIM


----------



## padbrat

Maratobe... hope you get the best news when you get there and see a lovely lil bean!!


----------



## dawny690

*Why would I be mad at you Pad hun? Thanks for the words of encouragement means alot to me xxxx*


----------



## hopefulmama2b

pink80 said:


> :hi:
> 
> Can I please join? We found out at our 12 week scan on the 11th that our baby hadn't survived and I had a medically managed miscarriage on the 14th. My docs told me that I had to wait a month before trying again, but I'm not sure I want to wait, just going to see how I feel when the bleeding stops.
> 
> I've read through quite a bit of the thread and you all seem like lovely ladies, don't know why this has to happen to anyone :flower:
> 
> Xxx

Oh no, Pink80. So sad to read this. You're always welcome back on early 30's ttc #1. Several of us have unfortunately had mmc recently. :hugs:


----------



## hopefulmama2b

Good luck, Mara. Hope all is ok.:hugs:


----------



## svetayasofiya

maratobe said:


> woke up this morning at 6 weeks and i had a tiny weeny bit of brown blood when i wiped....well it wasnt even like blood it was more like watery CM....im thinking of heading up to the hospital to see if its ok!

Hope everything turned out ok! I had pink cm at 6 weeks and thought the worst but look at me now! I also have brown cm on and off at 5 weeks and again around 7 weeks. For some this is just normal. xo Fx'd for ya!

If it wasn't for this thread and all these amazing girls I'm not sure how I would have got through last year. For all of those still waiting I wish you all your BFP's this year with a H&H 9 mo to follow :hugs:


----------



## CJSG1977

Hello girls. Its been such a long time, couple of months I think. I really have missed you all, and have thought about your journeys. I will try catch up on the bfps but congrats!! And the biggest of hugs to those still facing struggles.

After a teeny break due to being waaaay to busy we are now back ttc! Yay!!! Missed the closeness as well as the trying tbh cause work has been priority,

I hope to see all your updates very soon. :hug:


----------



## maratobe

thank you girls sorry i havent updated sooner!!
well i went down there expecting the worst!
but because i have had no blood, red, pink or clots and no pain what so ever.....they didnt do an ultrasound.....but the doctor came and saw me and said it might be a urine infection and they are very common and can some times cause brown streaks of old blood in your urine....so they did some tests and they said not only was there blood in my urine but there were also ALL of the bacteria that makes up a bad case of a urine infection and she put me on antibiotics and told me to drink lots of water! she said she doesnt normally tell alot of pregnant women good news when they come in from a bit of bleeding but she said she was delighted to be telling me that all looks great!
I CRIED! i was soooo happy and i have been checking the paper everytime i go to the toilet today and not 1 bit of brown/red/pink blood!!!


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Thats great mara ! At least you caught it soon too so it doesn't put you in pain :thumbup:


----------



## Megg33k

Glad all is well, Mara! WHEW! :hugs:


----------



## maratobe

thank you! i was seriously worries for a while there this morning! :(


----------



## pink80

Glad everything was ok *Mara* :hugs:


----------



## Tigerlilies

Pink, I'm very sorry for your loss.

Chris, I might have missed this but have you had a gender scan yet?

CJ, so glad to see you back and ready to go! Good Luck!

Mara, glad things are better! Get some 100% cranberry juice too!


----------



## Megg33k

Actually, they say its best to take the cranberry tablets... The juice often has sugar added, which is bad for the process!

And, HAPPY 2ND TRI, Tiger!!!!


----------



## Tigerlilies

That's true, not many people can handle the pure cranberry juice in the glass jar, it's quite sour!

Thanks Meggs! I can't wait for April to get here for you!


----------



## Fairybabe

So glad all is well mara! 
Congrats on 2nd tri Tiger!
Pink, welcome. Sorry for your loss, but you've come to the right place. 

Megg, how Are the jabs going? And are you doing ok in yourself?

CJ, so good to see you back! Happy ttc!

AFM, first midwife appt today. Just the booking in questions. She was lovely when I blubbed my way through talking about our losses. Time is still massively dragging at the moment. 10 days til next scan.

Hope everyone else is well.

Fairy x


----------



## Megg33k

Tigerlilies said:


> That's true, not many people can handle the pure cranberry juice in the glass jar, it's quite sour!
> 
> Thanks Meggs! I can't wait for April to get here for you!

Thanks, sweetie! :hugs:



Fairybabe said:


> So glad all is well mara!
> Congrats on 2nd tri Tiger!
> Pink, welcome. Sorry for your loss, but you've come to the right place.
> 
> Megg, how Are the jabs going? And are you doing ok in yourself?
> 
> CJ, so good to see you back! Happy ttc!
> 
> AFM, first midwife appt today. Just the booking in questions. She was lovely when I blubbed my way through talking about our losses. Time is still massively dragging at the moment. 10 days til next scan.
> 
> Hope everyone else is well.
> 
> Fairy x

10 days will pass in no time... I swear!

I'm fine... Jabs are quite alright. They're becoming very "normal" to me again. I marvel at how quick the process is each morning now. Only about 8 days until I'm back up to 3 a day though. Let's see how I'm coping then! LOL


----------



## Ruskiegirl

How is everyone this morning ?? So i had for the first time ever Ovulation spotting !!!! Im so excited . Hopeing this is a great sign for this cycle !


----------



## Megg33k

Sounds good, Ruskie! :hugs: I'm... still here! :)


----------



## pink80

Hi ladies, hope you are well.

Just got a call from the doctors - my blood count is 8 which she tells me is severely anemic!! Got to go get my prescription for iron tablets - does anyone know if it is ok to TTC I'm anemic??

Xxx


----------



## Ruskiegirl

pink80 said:


> Hi ladies, hope you are well.
> 
> Just got a call from the doctors - my blood count is 8 which she tells me is severely anemic!! Got to go get my prescription for iron tablets - does anyone know if it is ok to TTC I'm anemic??
> 
> Xxx

As long as your taking iron it should be okay hun , Im mildly anemic myself


----------



## Megg33k

I'm anemic and its fine if you keep up with your iron! :)


----------



## padbrat

YAYYAYYAYAYAYAYAYYAYAY Maratobe! So pleased you got good news!!

and 

YAYAYAYAYAYAYYAYAYYAYAYAYAYYYAYAYYAYAYAY Tiger going to 2nd Tri... blazing the way for us all chick!!

and so lovely to see you back CJ!

And Meggy... well what can I say.. just have a HUGE cyber hug

Dawnie chick .... ((HUGSSSSS))


----------



## padbrat

Scan tomorrow... am going from Crapping myself to trying to pour PMA all over me....

can you tell??? LOL


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Aww everything's gonna be fine Pad ! :hugs:


----------



## padbrat

Thank you Ruskie. I am praying you are right lol


----------



## CJSG1977

Oh my god fairy your 8 weeks and 2 days! I missed your bfp! I'm so happy for you hunni. Read my journal if you can. Some major stuff going on. Feedback welcome lol. I'm about 5 dpo now so in the 2ww. Nice to be back hehe.x


----------



## Tititimes2

padbrat said:


> Scan tomorrow... am going from Crapping myself to trying to pour PMA all over me....
> 
> can you tell??? LOL

padbrat -All will be fine. I was worried as well b/c they didn't see a yolk sac last week at 5 weeks, 4 days but all for nothing. Saw the yolk sac, little one and heartbeat this morning at our ultrasound. 

Try not to worry, it creates stress! Let us know all about it tomorrow :thumbup:


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Tititimes2 said:


> padbrat said:
> 
> 
> Scan tomorrow... am going from Crapping myself to trying to pour PMA all over me....
> 
> can you tell??? LOL
> 
> padbrat -All will be fine. I was worried as well b/c they didn't see a yolk sac last week at 5 weeks, 4 days but all for nothing. Saw the yolk sac, little one and heartbeat this morning at our ultrasound.
> 
> Try not to worry, it creates stress! Let us know all about it tomorrow :thumbup:Click to expand...

Thats good news hun glad you got to see a heartbeat !:hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

It'll be great, Pad! :hugs:

I have cramps! C'mon, witchy!


----------



## ttcstill

Hi Ladies I am absolutely stressed out today. I woke up to a phone call from the bank saying there was unusual activity on my account. Turns out that someone stole an envelope out of my mailbox sometime early Friday Morning they took this check and somehow either reused it or printed new ones and they spent 563 dollars out of my account on Monday at a Wal-Mart about an hour from where I live. So I spent my whole day running around closing and reopening bank accounts filing police reports and generally driving myself to the brink of insanity. I am now home with a Migraine the size of Texas and I began to have some MS today. :happydance:


----------



## Ruskiegirl

ttcstill said:


> Hi Ladies I am absolutely stressed out today. I woke up to a phone call from the bank saying there was unusual activity on my account. Turns out that someone stole an envelope out of my mailbox sometime early Friday Morning they took this check and somehow either reused it or printed new ones and they spent 563 dollars out of my account on Monday at a Wal-Mart about an hour from where I live. So I spent my whole day running around closing and reopening bank accounts filing police reports and generally driving myself to the brink of insanity. I am now home with a Migraine the size of Texas and I began to have some MS today. :happydance:

That sucks hun. Hopefully your bank will refund you the money . Yay for MS always a great sign :happydance:


----------



## Megg33k

Oh no, honey! That's awful! I hope you get it sorted soon!


----------



## Ruskiegirl

GL today pad ! 
As for me i'm completely frustrated this cycle , My temps went down even more this morning and my cervix changed no rise opk also is negatory ! Wish my body would work right :cry:


----------



## Megg33k

:hugs: Ruskie!


----------



## ttcstill

:hugs: Ruskie :hugs:


Thanks ladies I stopped payment on the check so I am not worried at all. Walmart is now the victim.


----------



## Megg33k

Walmart is NEVER a victim! :rolleyes:


----------



## Ruskiegirl

GAHHHHH OPK positive again and cervix is back to fertile so is cm this is driving me insane


----------



## Megg33k

It has to happen soon, honey! Hang in there!


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Ya i hope so :thumbup:


----------



## padbrat

I know my fav lil stalker knows this already.... but...

we saw a lil twiglet with a lovely fast HB today! YAYAYAYAYAYAYYAYAYAYAY!!!

Baby measures 4mm and cos of my late OV I have been put back to 5+5 with an EDD of 19th Nov, but I don;t care cos it is the first time I have ever seen my baby whilst it is alive... all prev ones had died by the time I saw them... 

Does this mean the drugs do work????

1 lil mile stone down.... millions still to go!

ttcsil so sorry this crap has happened... at least you are not out of pocket, although have a migrane as a result...

Ruskie hang in there chick am firmly convinced this all occurs when you least expect it, or it did for me!

Meggy Moo... how goes the treatment?

titimuss... thanks for the reassurance and fab news about your good scan!!!!


----------



## Megg33k

:wohoo: Pad! (again) :wohoo:

I'm waiting on my blood results to know how the treatment is going! They're taking AGES! :(


----------



## Ruskiegirl

:yipee::yipee::yipee: YAY Pad thats such great news hun! Im so happy for you hun!!!


----------



## padbrat

Thank you Ruskie... it is such a relief... but I know we still have so far to go and life may still throw a few rocks along our road... but for now I am happy!!


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Yep that is true .


----------



## LunaBean

Yaye for a heartbeat! :happydance: !!!!


----------



## padbrat

Thanks Lunabean. I kinda have been yaying to myself all day... internally of course as no one knows hahahaha


----------



## CJSG1977

Pad that is wonderful. I cant imagine how you must of felt and still feel! x


----------



## padbrat

CJ... I feel an ovewheming sense of joy... but maybe still a sneaky streak of apprehension.... wierd combo lol!


----------



## CJSG1977

The apprehension is perfectly natural, beautiful strong women like us who unfortunately know what its like to have a loss dont have the luxury of being blissfully ignorant of the what if and maybe's of what can go wrong. But enjoy, and relive every milli second of that experience hunni cause you are gonna see more of that little bean, and watch and feel him / her grow! x


----------



## MissMaternal

Hello ladies! I don't really feel right posting it this early, but i just got my :bfp:!!!

Am super excited, but SO friggin scared it's unreal. I just hope this one goes to the end :cry:
xxx


----------



## Ruskiegirl

OMG CONGRATZ MM ! :happydance: !


----------



## pink80

MissMaternal said:


> Hello ladies! I don't really feel right posting it this early, but i just got my :bfp:!!!
> 
> Am super excited, but SO friggin scared it's unreal. I just hope this one goes to the end :cry:
> xxx

Congrats :hugs:


----------



## MissMaternal

Thanks girls :)

Pad that's so amazing, congrats xx


----------



## MissMaternal

Thanks girls :)

Pad that's so amazing, congrats xx


----------



## lynnb

MissMaternal said:


> Hello ladies! I don't really feel right posting it this early, but i just got my :bfp:!!!
> 
> Am super excited, but SO friggin scared it's unreal. I just hope this one goes to the end :cry:
> xxx

Congratulations :happydance:


----------



## Megg33k

MissMaternal said:


> Hello ladies! I don't really feel right posting it this early, but i just got my :bfp:!!!
> 
> Am super excited, but SO friggin scared it's unreal. I just hope this one goes to the end :cry:
> xxx

That's freaking spectacular, honey! I'm SOOOOOOOOOOOO happy for you!!! Sending the stickiest of thoughts your way. I'll update the first post later tonight! :hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

Oh... About how my treatment is going and having to wait on my bloods to find out:

It came back at 34!!! :wohoo: I was so happy, you'd think it was a BFP! LOL But, its a VERY smooth start to my cycle. And, I hope that it being a better level will lead to a much better outcome for this cycle over last! Its supposed to be under 70 and it was 72 last time, which was considered "good enough." So, maybe last time was doomed before it started. But, this is very hopeful for me! (Sorry, I'm babbling! Excited! LOL) There's a (possibly crazy) theory in my journal about it too! We'll see!


----------



## pink80

Great number *Megg* - read your journal theory sounds plausible to me :thumbup: - and well done on 21lbs :D xx


----------



## Fairybabe

Super sticky congrats Missmaternal!

Nice numbers Megg!

Fairy x


----------



## Dazed

Keeping good thoughts for you Meggles!


----------



## padbrat

CJ you are a lil love... makes me cry...:cry: I truely hope so xx

MM huge congrats huni!!:hugs:

Meggy Moo..... OMG OMG OMG That IS GREAT!!!! Am so pleased for you chick:happydance::cloud9:


----------



## dawny690

*Megg sorry I have missed so much what was that level for? And MissMaternal congrats xxxx*


----------



## maratobe

congrats missmaternal!! :happydance:
YAY MEG!!!! fantastic levels!!!!! come on baby!!!!!!!!


----------



## CJSG1977

CONGRATS MisMaternal!!!! Thats greta news!


----------



## Megg33k

dawny690 said:


> *Megg sorry I have missed so much what was that level for? And MissMaternal congrats xxxx*

Its basically to make sure that my natural hormone production has been suppressed enough for me to start stimulation meds and verify I don't have any ovarian cysts or anything. So, seeing it that low is VERY good!


----------



## ttcstill

MissMaternal said:


> Hello ladies! I don't really feel right posting it this early, but i just got my :bfp:!!!
> 
> Am super excited, but SO friggin scared it's unreal. I just hope this one goes to the end :cry:
> xxx

Oh my I am super excited for you.....You can join me Pad and Mara in the Winter 2011 Babies thread if you'd like. Also I know what you mean about worrying I still haven't let myself get overly excited about the baby but!!!! I am full of MS although it does not contain itself to the mornings and I am getting headaches again. They really suck bad.


----------



## ttcstill

Megg - I am very happy for you and I really hope you get your forever miracle very soon.

I hope that for all of you who are still waiting.!


----------



## Tigerlilies

Congratulations Miss Maternal!!!!!!

Meggs, what awesome news! HUGE FX'd for you....it's just gotta work this time, I DEMAND that it does!

Pad, congrats on the HB! :cloud9:

TTC, those symptoms sound good!!!!


----------



## MissMaternal

Thank you so much everyone :hugs:

ttcstill, i am now on my way over to the winter babies 2011 thread...i'll come and join you!

xx


----------



## Megg33k

AF showed tonight... finally... ALL SYSTEMS ARE GO! :baby:


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Megg33k said:


> AF showed tonight... finally... ALL SYSTEMS ARE GO! :baby:

:yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee: Yay thats great hun ! Come on Ixxy 2.0 !


----------



## Tulip

Yay Meg! Still on schedule! I too demand this one works and sticks xxxx


----------



## Fairybabe

Nice one megg! Now it's time to get cracking!! I predict good things happening for you. 
Fairy x


----------



## padbrat

Thanks Tiger! x

Wahey Meggy Moo.... go Ixxy 2.0!!!!!


----------



## ttcstill

I am willing your forever baby as I type Megg!:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## dawny690

*Yay Megg  come on Ixxy 2.0 xxxx*


----------



## Ruskiegirl

What do you guys think of my chart ?? I'm trying to figure out what the heck is going on ! I haven't had a big rise or anything and i'm pretty sure i've ovulated or at least my body tried to ! Last night when i was going to bed i had some pretty bad AF type cramps which i've never felt them like that before Af usually they are mild


----------



## Megg33k

Hoping for a temp spike for you tomorrow, Ruskie!


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Me too right now im thinking a possible non ovulatory cycle :cry:


----------



## Megg33k

I hope not, honey... but they happen to everyone sometimes! :hugs:


----------



## Tigerlilies

Just make sure you dtd again today and lets hope there's a good temp rise tomorrow! Sometimes that temp spike can take two days to actually get up there.


----------



## Megg33k

Love the ticker (finally), Tiger! :hugs:


----------



## katiemc88

unfortunately i had a blighted ovum on 5th jan :cry: aching for my :bfp:!!! good luck to everyone ttc x


----------



## Ruskiegirl

katiemc88 said:


> unfortunately i had a blighted ovum on 5th jan :cry: aching for my :bfp:!!! good luck to everyone ttc x

So Sorry hun :hugs: GL and lots of :dust: to you hun


----------



## maratobe

Megg33k said:


> AF showed tonight... finally... ALL SYSTEMS ARE GO! :baby:

:happydance::happydance::happydance: YAY!!!! cant wait for this cycle hun!!!!!:baby::baby::baby:


----------



## Megg33k

So sorry, Katie! :hugs: Hoping you get it soon!!!


----------



## Ruskiegirl

NO rise just a huge dip for me crazy cycle is making me :cry:


----------



## ttcstill

So my lovely husband totally broke down in tears last night crying as a bunch of our friends kept telling him they were praying for us and the baby. This morning he woke up and told me he had a dream that we were in a new house that was completely carpeted and there was a baby crawling on the floor. :thumbup:


Ruskie- I am praying for you hun.


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Thats such a cool thing your hubby had a dream about a baby! I fully believe that we can dream our futures . I have had dreams of things that happen usually it isn't anything of importance but sometimes it is ! 
Today was oday for me so glad i finally got stuff figured out !


----------



## MsJMouse

Hi ladies,

Have been reading thru some of the last few pages (there are just a few :winkwink:) and though I might join. MMC in Feb 2011, TTC #1 and have just finished 1st AF post D&C so we are back trying again.

:dust: to everyone.


----------



## Ruskiegirl

MsJMouse said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Have been reading thru some of the last few pages (there are just a few :winkwink:) and though I might join. MMC in Feb 2011, TTC #1 and have just finished 1st AF post D&C so we are back trying again.
> 
> :dust: to everyone.

Sorry about your loss hun . GL this cycle :dust:


----------



## maratobe

MsJMouse said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Have been reading thru some of the last few pages (there are just a few :winkwink:) and though I might join. MMC in Feb 2011, TTC #1 and have just finished 1st AF post D&C so we are back trying again.
> 
> :dust: to everyone.

sorry for your loss hun! good luck with your new cycle!! :thumbup:


----------



## Megg33k

MsJMouse said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Have been reading thru some of the last few pages (there are just a few :winkwink:) and though I might join. MMC in Feb 2011, TTC #1 and have just finished 1st AF post D&C so we are back trying again.
> 
> :dust: to everyone.

Sorry for your loss, sweetie! :hugs: Good luck in this cycle!!! I'll add you now!


----------



## hopefulmama2b

Hi ladies, I just wanted to know if any of you have had an AF before all of the hcg has officially cleared out? I still have a very light positive hpt at 5 weeks post d&c. I just finished what appears like AF- lasted the normal 4 days. This happened last mc as well. I just wanted to know if you guys would count that as your one AF or not? Thanks, xoxo

MsJ- I hope your first cycle back is a lucky one!! :hugs:


----------



## joey300187

just though id let you all know had scan today and was moved forward am now 8+5!! ;) baby is my avatar cant believe how much it looks like and actual baby lol 

xxxx


----------



## hopefulmama2b

Congrats, joey! That's so exciting! It does look like a little baby!


----------



## joey300187

thanks hun xxx


----------



## CJSG1977

Congratrs Joey!! Lovely pic, and very clearly a baby in there!! :dance:

Sorry for your loss hun, I hope you get you bfp soon!!!

TOMORROW MEGG!! Woop Woop!

AFM my symptoms are still going well. I'm trying to not get my hopes up though... bad back ache, tender / itchy under arm, sore breasts, twinges and pains down through cervix, nausea and craving chocolate cheesecake. I hate chocolate, but as soon as I had a slice my nausea went!!!??? My symptoms are identical to my pregnancy chart last August too! I am 10 DPO and a friend conviced me to test...of course BFN! So I think I am maybe imagining this all cause I want it so much. Who knows.


----------



## lynnb

joey300187 said:


> just though id let you all know had scan today and was moved forward am now 8+5!! ;) baby is my avatar cant believe how much it looks like and actual baby lol
> 
> xxxx

How cute joey, congratulations :happydance:


----------



## joey300187

thanks lynn im on cloud 9 xxxxx


----------



## Megg33k

Fab news, Joey! Look how cute that is!!! YOUR BABY!!! :hugs:

hopefulmama - I wish I knew, sweetie. My ordeal has been a bit "untraditional"... I hope someone can help you out with that! :hugs:


----------



## Tititimes2

Congrats joey! How cute!


----------



## joey300187

hehe s/he is pretty ficken cute hehe. i know it sounds really stupid but i cant believe how much it looks like a baby lol xxxx


----------



## joey300187

lol ment fricken lol xx


----------



## joey300187

hopefulmama2b said:


> Hi ladies, I just wanted to know if any of you have had an AF before all of the hcg has officially cleared out? I still have a very light positive hpt at 5 weeks post d&c. I just finished what appears like AF- lasted the normal 4 days. This happened last mc as well. I just wanted to know if you guys would count that as your one AF or not? Thanks, xoxo
> 
> MsJ- I hope your first cycle back is a lucky one!! :hugs:

i would deffo count that as af hun x


----------



## ttcstill

Fingers crossed for you MEggs

YAY Ruskie for finally O'ing......

Joey that is a great pic.....you need to join mara, pad, miss maternal, and i in winter 2011 babies.


I have my first appointment Wednesday and I just want it to hurry up and get here.


----------



## joey300187

thanks hun i will do just wanted to get the scan out of the way first ;) xxx


----------



## Ruskiegirl

WOHOOO Megg 1 more day !!!!!! Come on Ixxy 2.0 !!!
Thats fabulous joey great pic !
As for me ! I finally Ovulated !!!!!!!!!! :yipee: And i timed my bding perfect hope those little :spermy: catch the egg!


----------



## padbrat

Ahhhh joey that is one cutie you are growing!!! 

Meggy Moo.... tomorrow... YAYAYYAYAYAY!!

CJ I am sooooo hoping that this symptoms turn into a BFP!! My first 2 tests were BFN... then figured the tests were 4 years old and probably duff so went out and bought a digi and guess what... a BFP!!!!

Ttcsil... that dream your Hubby had has made me cry....


----------



## padbrat

OOOOOOO Ruskie!!!! Yay for Oving!! and DTD!!!! YAYAYAYAYAYAYAY!!!


----------



## CJSG1977

GREAT NEWS RUSKIE!!!!!! GL! And FX'd for you!

Thanks Padbrat, I really hope so. Just feel like I am pinning my hopes on it too much. Trying to focus on other things. Cheesecake was the only thing that stopped me feeling sick today though....so I will hold on to that tiny bit of hope.


----------



## padbrat

Hooray for cheesecake CJ!! When do you get to POAS next?


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Yummy cheesecake !!!! GL hun sounding promising so far


----------



## ttcstill

WOW we need to celebrate I think I will make double chocolate brownies tonight for dinner


----------



## Ruskiegirl

You guys are making me wants sweets :cry: They sound yummy tho.


----------



## Megg33k

We're almost on 1000 pages! :)


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Holy smokes !!!!!!!!!!!!! Cant belive 1000 pages already !
BTW ladies i had another positive opk this afternoon ive called my doc in hopes that we can figure out wth is going on , I'm pretty sure i ovulated but why would it be positive again after being negative for many days :cry:


----------



## Megg33k

That's a good question, honey. I wish I had an answer... I mean, there are reasons... but there's no way to know what's correct, ya know?


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Yep i understand , The only thing i can think which would sound crazy is that yesterdays dip wasnt a o dip but a implantation dip instead and the reason for a new positive opk wishfull thinking but who knows :shrug:


----------



## Megg33k

Too soon for it to be from HCG, even if that was an implantation dip. :( I wish I could say it wouldn't be too soon... but I'm pretty sure it would be.

Its possible that you tried to ovulate yesterday, didn't quite make it, and your body is trying again now. I don't know. :/


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Ya thats possible but not feeling any opain at all just mostly mild cramps , I also wonder if mabey my temps had risen a few days ago but because of weather mabey it affected my temps also with me having the progesterone defect mabey something is wrong this cycle lol


----------



## Megg33k

Possibly? Its hard to say without the appropriate blood tests/labs... ya know?


----------



## gueyilla1985

hello everyone!!!


----------



## Megg33k

Heya, hun!


----------



## Ruskiegirl

gueyilla1985 said:


> hello everyone!!!

:wave: Hello hun !

WOOHOOO 1000 pages !


----------



## gueyilla1985

how is everyone doing?


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Im good myself just having a crazy confusing cycle ,And you ?


----------



## Megg33k

I can't seem to decide when CD1 is... but that's okay. My cycle moves forward! LOL


----------



## gueyilla1985

i have had 3 :witch: in the last month and a half and it suck lol i have desided to take soy and i just bought a cbfm online but i have a ? about the soy i want to buy its called phyto-estrogen GNC brand i saw it on here and read it was good but i want a little more info anyone have any?


----------



## CJSG1977

I hope you have ovulated hunni!! I have had cycles where I had + OPK's for a week and it is sooo frustrating. I hope some light gets shed on the matter.

I am not going to poas now till saturday I expect so that I am actually late. I am working myself up too much that I might be pregnant. I checked my diary for the months following my last mc and my symptoms are the same as 3 non pregnant cycles.... could they have been cause hormone was still in my system for those months and I am now possibly pregnant...or do you think my body is just tricking me?? All I know is that I dont want to see another negative before af is due. Also I am a bit anxious because May 6th would have been my due date and I am wondering if this is why I imagining all these symptoms so that at least I will have the comfort of being pregnant again. Sorry for the deep remarks. Got it off my chest now!

Chocolate brownies sound lovely. Not my cup of tea. Even though I am addicted to cheesecake at the minute LOL!


----------



## Megg33k

I don't know anything about that one, Rosa (Rosa? Right?). Sorry!


----------



## gueyilla1985

yes thats my name lol 
here is a pic of what im talking about
 



Attached Files:







soy.jpg
File size: 92.9 KB
Views: 0


----------



## ttcstill

Ruskiegirl said:


> Yep i understand , The only thing i can think which would sound crazy is that yesterdays dip wasnt a o dip but a implantation dip instead and the reason for a new positive opk wishfull thinking but who knows :shrug:

Could be Ruskie.....I took a pregnancy test every few day for a while the IC's and one day it looked like the control line was getting darker.....and the test line was getting lighter...turned out it was an OV test not a HCG test.


----------



## ttcstill

Tomorrow is my first appointment. Come on 9 am tomorrow!


----------



## CJSG1977

GL for tomorrow TTCStill! Let us know how you get on!


----------



## padbrat

Wahey Gratz meggy Moo on beating a 1000 pages!! Hoooooorahhhhh!!

CJ I really hope that your body is being kind and you are not imagining anything... like you I always wait until I am 'late' before testing....

Ttcsil... me and you together tomorrow chick... my next scan is at 08.30am....... scary... lol


----------



## Fairybabe

Good luck tomorrow PAd and TTCstill! HEre's for lovely healthy bubs in there! 

CJ, sending you hugs to get you throug the wait!! It's horrid when our bodies make us feel preg...hopefully yours isn't playing tricks at all. Got my fingers and toes crossed.

COunting the days til my scan...4. Infact as it's at 4pm, that actually makes it 3 days 22hrs! Lol!!!!!!! 

Hope everyone else is doing ok. 

Fairy x


----------



## CJSG1977

Thank you Padbrat! I hope my body is being kind too! But what I will say is that I am geared up now to fully get ttc under way! And if it isnt this month, it will be soon. And my fertility treatment is back on track as well. Will be having an u/s soon and then follow up appt. Then I think she will try clomid after checking to see if I ovulate. Which I know I do, but she said the progesterone in the clomid could help if I am having problems in that area. Hopefully I will be all systems go soon!!! GL for your scan :dance:


----------



## CJSG1977

Thanks Fairy!!!!!!!! How are you hunni??? And woop woop a scan coming up for you too! :hugs:


----------



## padbrat

Thanks Fairy and CJ!

Fairy your scan piccy will be amazing - can't wait to see it!!


----------



## Fairybabe

CJ am doing ok at the mo thanks. Swinging between being really positive that this time all will be well, and being a complete bundle of nerves! Just hoping and praying really. And wishing the time away!!! Cos it's still going SOOOO slowly! I think it will speed up when i get out of first tri. PMA!! 
Fairy x


----------



## ttcstill

padbrat said:


> Wahey Gratz meggy Moo on beating a 1000 pages!! Hoooooorahhhhh!!
> 
> CJ I really hope that your body is being kind and you are not imagining anything... like you I always wait until I am 'late' before testing....
> 
> Ttcsil... me and you together tomorrow chick... my next scan is at 08.30am....... scary... lol

I am losing my mind already lol



Fairybabe said:


> Good luck tomorrow PAd and TTCstill! HEre's for lovely healthy bubs in there!
> 
> CJ, sending you hugs to get you throug the wait!! It's horrid when our bodies make us feel preg...hopefully yours isn't playing tricks at all. Got my fingers and toes crossed.
> 
> COunting the days til my scan...4. Infact as it's at 4pm, that actually makes it 3 days 22hrs! Lol!!!!!!!
> 
> Hope everyone else is doing ok.
> 
> Fairy x

Fairy Gl and you really should join our winter babies thread 

CJ I am praying for you too


----------



## CJSG1977

Oh bless you Fairy!!! You will be counting down the last few weeks before you know it!!!! Understandable you are worried though darlin! Cant wait to see your scan :dance:

Thanks ttcstill! Think I will have had a nervous break down by Friday LOL! I just feel so unwell at the minute in general. Related or not - who knows.


----------



## Ruskiegirl

GL tommorow ttcstill!!!!
I took that positive opk off after doing some research i guess your LH can fluctuate alot during the 2 weeks before af after ovulation , Guess thats why doctors tell you to stop testing after a positive


----------



## gueyilla1985

God i need to get Preggo lol im starting to worry


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Im more impatient then anything else i go crazy during the tww :rofl: No need to worry hun im sure it will happen again for you :hugs:


----------



## gueyilla1985

im gonna buy the ovacue monitor instead of CBFM lol


----------



## CJSG1977

Oh My God I feel so sick! I actually nearly vomited! I think maybe this is a virus. Started after eating scampi fries and I normally love them!


----------



## Ruskiegirl

That sucks Cj :hugs: Eat some crackers see if it helps


----------



## MrsGAnderson

either a virus or your pregnant cj ;) xxx


----------



## CJSG1977

I hope its pregnancy. But I know it could easily be a virus. Just ate cheesecake and I feel better! Still saliva glands bit funny but waaaaay better.


----------



## MrsGAnderson

good stuff, good luck hun :) xxx


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Thats a odd thing to make you feel better ! Sounds like its a great sign hun !


----------



## CJSG1977

Ive been craving chocolate vanilla cheesecake for days. Tested the theory yesterday and the sickness went. Today I nearly through up but tried it again... watch me not be pregnant now. Freak I am LOL


----------



## gueyilla1985

i just bought my ovacue monitor and my vg sensor lol


----------



## svetayasofiya

CJ- I was extremely nauseous a full week before my BFP. *Just saying. ;) xo

:dust:


----------



## CJSG1977

Ohhh thank you Sveta!!! I am sooooo trying to not get my hopes up but if tomorrow and thursday is the same then I might have to be a little nervously excited. But if I'm not then WHAT is my body doing LOL! I had such mild nausea like this last time but it didnt get like it is at the moment until after af was due... so maybe if I am then my hormones are stronger this time. Thanks for the encouragement. 

And what IS going on with my eyeball??? It is burning hot LOL! And I mean the actual eye LMAO!

How is everyone this evening? And you Sveta?? Almost 20 week!!!! You going to find out the sex? xx


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Im down in the dumps at the moment i keep having crying spells , Just feel like its never going to happen kinda of day :cry:


----------



## CJSG1977

:hug: Ruskie!!!! Those down days are AWEFUL! Like its not bad enough for us...to then have times where we feel so lonely in this journey. Things will get better hun. Believe in it. And we are all here for you.xx


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Thanks hun ! :hugs:


----------



## CJSG1977

No problems hunni! I have been trying for 3 years and 3 months now, 6 mc's and absolutely no support from my GP or FS. When we have to face things like this its hard. And you cant chat to friends and family about it easily cause they either get fed up or dont understand. Thats why BNB has been a saviour to me. My husband is terrific though he really is. I just dont like putting it on him all the time. I hope tomorrow is a better day hunni.


----------



## Megg33k

Anyone who's been to my journal knows how I am today... Its ugly here! LOL


----------



## CJSG1977

I did post on yours Megg.... but here is my fb status at the moment for you:

Chantal hates that life can be so cruel to such good people. Get it fucking sorted karma and put paths the right way for those that are truly deserving!!! Why should one person harbour 10 peoples pain! That is not balance! That is not karma. That is BULLSHIT!


----------



## Megg33k

CJSG1977 said:


> I did post on yours Megg.... but here is my fb status at the moment for you:
> 
> Chantal hates that life can be so cruel to such good people. Get it fucking sorted karma and put paths the right way for those that are truly deserving!!! Why should one person harbour 10 peoples pain! That is not balance! That is not karma. That is BULLSHIT!

I saw the post in my journal... I love your FB status! :hugs: I appreciate you so much more than you know... and missed you dearly when you were gone!


----------



## ttcstill

Well Ladies I am down to 13 hrs til my scan and if its not the MS the anxiety is definitely making me nauseous.


----------



## CJSG1977

Oh hunni, I missed you all too. I am just sorry that I missed so much. To share in the joys but to be there for the sad times too. Everyone has been terrific to me, and at the moment, although I am going crazy on the what if's I actually feel very strong. Perfect time for me to be there when one of you tumbles. :hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

I'm sure it'll be great, ttcstill! :hugs: Thinking of you and your heartbeaty bean!


----------



## CJSG1977

You will be beaming over your gorgeous bundle before you know it ttcstill. And we will all be shedding tears over a beautiful scan picture!!! Stay strong hun.x


----------



## ttcstill

Thanks I am sure everything is going to work out this time - I just have a feeling. I think it was my husbands dream that really gave me peace of mind that being said tomorrow could hurry up and get here.


----------



## CJSG1977

Dreams can be truly beautiful! I believe they can mean so much. This will be it for you hun.


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Good luck ttcstill im sure everything is going to be fine :hugs:


----------



## MsJMouse

Good luck ttcstill


----------



## mrphyemma

Good Luck ttcstill!! xx

Afm I'm 11dpo and not holding out much hope for a BFP, temps are rubbish and have the startings of the usual pre-af bloat and cramping. AF due Sunday which is DH's Birthday and also Mothering Sunday here in the UK, so could be a great day or could be a crappy day. I need a miracle. x


----------



## Khadijah-x

Hello everyone x
im in shock. . this morning 30th march got my beautiful bfp! x x

lost my angel nov 2010 r.i.p angel + now a new bean, angels bro or sis! x
please please sticky bean! 
good luck to everyone!


----------



## pink80

mommyandbump said:


> Hello everyone x
> im in shock. . this morning 30th march got my beautiful bfp! x x
> 
> lost my angel nov 2010 r.i.p angel + now a new bean, angels bro or sis! x
> please please sticky bean!
> good luck to everyone!

Congratulations xxx


----------



## CJSG1977

Congratulations hun!x


----------



## maratobe

ttcstill said:


> Well Ladies I am down to 13 hrs til my scan and if its not the MS the anxiety is definitely making me nauseous.

best of luck hunny!! ill be thinking of you and lil bean!! :hugs::happydance:


----------



## gueyilla1985

Congrats!!!!


----------



## Fairybabe

Congrats Mummyandbump!
Happy, healthy and sticky 9 months for you!

Fairy x


----------



## ttcstill

Congrats


----------



## Megg33k

mrphyemma said:


> Good Luck ttcstill!! xx
> 
> Afm I'm 11dpo and not holding out much hope for a BFP, temps are rubbish and have the startings of the usual pre-af bloat and cramping. AF due Sunday which is DH's Birthday and also Mothering Sunday here in the UK, so could be a great day or could be a crappy day. I need a miracle. x

Hoping for your miracle, honey! :hugs:



mommyandbump said:


> Hello everyone x
> im in shock. . this morning 30th march got my beautiful bfp! x x
> 
> lost my angel nov 2010 r.i.p angel + now a new bean, angels bro or sis! x
> please please sticky bean!
> good luck to everyone!

CONGRATS!!!! :wohoo:


----------



## mrphyemma

Congratulations Mommyandbump that is fab news!! xx


----------



## ttcstill

Heart rate 128..... OMG I am sooooo excited:happydance:
 



Attached Files:







2011-03-30 11.03.40.jpg
File size: 24.4 KB
Views: 10


----------



## gueyilla1985

YAY!!!!! cute baby hehehe


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Congratz Mummyandbump !
ttcstill WOOHOOO great scan pic hun !


----------



## padbrat

I know I know I know... I said this elsewhere.....but.....

WHHHOOPPPPPPIEEEEEEEEEE TTcsil!!! YAYAYAYAYAY!

I too saw Twiglet again! Virtually doubled in size from last week and still a gorgeous lil HB flickering away! 

Ladies... my advice... not that I have any experience really.... but demand some bloomin DRUGS!!! I dunno if it is the drugs helping this baby survive, but hey, it is still here and doing well so....


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Thats wonderfull pad :hugs: !


----------



## Fairybabe

So glad all today's scans went well!! Hurrah!!


----------



## Megg33k

Gorgeous bub, ttcstill!!! :cloud9:

EEK, Pad! :yipee:


----------



## gueyilla1985

here is my opk
 



Attached Files:







test strips #1.jpg
File size: 22.6 KB
Views: 0









test strips #2.jpg
File size: 38.4 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Almost there hun mabey another day or two !!!!


----------



## tryforbaby2

Hiya girls! I am nervously announcing my bfp. I am 12dpo/12dpiui and have my regular hcg blood work scheduled for friday to confirm pregnancy. I got two very positive tests today, so I have everything crossed tightly!


----------



## gueyilla1985

YAY!!!!


----------



## gueyilla1985

YAY for me i hope i get my + soon


----------



## Megg33k

tryforbaby2 said:


> Hiya girls! I am nervously announcing my bfp. I am 12dpo/12dpiui and have my regular hcg blood work scheduled for friday to confirm pregnancy. I got two very positive tests today, so I have everything crossed tightly!

Congrats, honey! From IUI??? That's awesome! I love seeing IUI work!


----------



## tryforbaby2

Thanks Megg! I am actually surprised IUI worked as well!


----------



## Megg33k

tryforbaby2 said:


> Thanks Megg! I am actually surprised IUI worked as well!

Well, they wouldn't still do it if it didn't work! But, I see a lot of times that it doesn't... mine included. So, I'm REALLY happy that it did work for you! I think that's totally wonderful! CONGRATS!!!!


----------



## Megg33k

P.S. I had a stalk, and Sarah12 that was in here a couple weeks ago not knowing if her BFP's were leftover HCG from her MC or a new pregnancy is a confirmed pregnancy now. So, congrats to her too! I've updated her on the first post!


----------



## Ruskiegirl

tryforbaby2 said:


> Hiya girls! I am nervously announcing my bfp. I am 12dpo/12dpiui and have my regular hcg blood work scheduled for friday to confirm pregnancy. I got two very positive tests today, so I have everything crossed tightly!

Congrats hun !!!!!! That is so great so many :bfp: in the last few weeks


----------



## gueyilla1985

Congrats!!!!


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Wanted to let you guys know also , My doc wants to do another Progesterone check on day 21 nexy cycle , If it comes we hope it doesn't :haha: He said he thinks i may not be ovulating at all or not ovulating properly so i may be on clomid sooner then august :happydance:


----------



## gueyilla1985

why cd 21?


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Thats the standard day for progesterone checks since most ladies ovulate on cd 14


----------



## gueyilla1985

oh i see


----------



## tryforbaby2

Ooooh clommid sooner???....Awesome! :winkwink:


----------



## CJSG1977

Wonderful scan pic ttcstill!!

And woop woop Pad! So pleased for you!

Ruskie that is great that it could be sooner!

Congrats on the the bfp tryforbaby2! H&H 9 months hun!

AFM..... I am a nervous wreck! Viability Assessment in the morning at 10am to see if they think we are 'good' enough for Jamie. And after not having many symptoms today and getting down... I then had a hot flush followed by serious nausea at 6.50pm! For over an hour and only went when I ate cheesecake LOL! I then felt so tired by half 8 that I had to have a sleep! Like last night. If this happens again tomorrow I might test friday instead of Saturday.... I have totally gone off alcohol too! Wine tastes vile! And coffee has no smell and tasted like ash??? What the hell is that about? Still low back pain, twinges and veiny etc. Heartburn late evening and desperately hungry. Anyone else with a bfp have more symptoms in the night???

How are you today Megg hun? Not had chance to check your journal. x


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Yep i pretty excited but i hope that i dont have to do it caus eim hoping im pregnant this cycle hehe But if all else fails thats as far as we are willing and can afford to go to get pregnant so hopefully it happens soon


----------



## Ruskiegirl

All sounding so promising CJ :hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

I'm good, CJ! Much better than yesterday! :) Sending you luck for tomorrow!


----------



## lynnb

Great piccy ttcstill :happydance:

Congrats to Mommyandbump, sarah12 & tryforbaby2, hope you all have h&h 9 months

gueyilla1985 - hope you get + soon

Ruskie - keeping everything x'd that you won't need clomid :flower:

CJ - Your symptoms sound good, can't believe how restrained you been, I'd have tested by now if I was you :haha:


----------



## cla

Congrats on the new bfps I love seeing the number going up xxx


----------



## pink80

Congrats to the new :bfp:'s xx


----------



## LunaBean

Congrats girls!! :D


----------



## Dazed

Good luck CJ and god those symptoms sound good!


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Any ladies ever have spotting at 4 dpo ??? Im so confused dont think ive ever spotted this early !


----------



## Dazed

Hope its a good sign Ruskie!


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Me tooo !!! Also my cm is dry which is very unusual for me usually i have tons until af comes


----------



## Firedancer41

Congrats to all the new :bfp:s! Tammy, that is a fine-looking belly-bean you got there!! :)


----------



## CJSG1977

Ruskie that could be a very good sign!!! IB can happen as ear;y as 3 DPO!!! GL hun. I hope this is going to be your bfp darlin!

Well we have had the assessment. We were honest and open about some skeletons but really it could not have gone better than it did. Meaning we could not have done more than we did. She said that she can see we are doing this out of love for Jamie and that we have his best interest at heart. She also said that we are passionate and can see we are financially stable to look after him. There are things we told her about in history which she said should be fine because we were honest, but that if we do the full assessment they will go in to it in more depth. At one point when we were talking about how we feel about Jamie she actually look teary!! So from here we wait to see if we will be asked to do the full assessment. If we are, then we get access to Jamie!!! OMG so excited!!! I know we can show them we are going to be good for him. We should know Monday!

On a cycle side, I was BFN today at 13 DPO! But I had nausea when I woke (put it down to the vist) The visit went well. All calm in the hood and now I have nausea and hot flushes again! Badly. Low back pain is bad too again. But not like when af is due....which is anytime from tonight. If I'm not preggers I have a virus! My nipples are very veint and look brown, when they go hard they actually look yellow (the actual nipple not surrounding) Sorry for the info girls!! But I am baffled. I so want my bfp!!!!!!


----------



## Megg33k

I'm not trying to be a downer... but I don't get how IB can supposedly happen as early as 3dpo. My treatment tells me that it takes 5 days for an embryo to become a blastocyst... and its the blastocyst that hatches from its shell and can implant. Even if some of them grow at slightly different rates... It can't grow in double time. I've never read about an embryo becoming a blastocyst in less than 5 days... I'm not sure it's physically possible. So, if it has to be a blastocyst to implant... How is it that so many people decide that implantation happened prior to 5dpo? I'm just curious. It wasn't until I started treatment that it bugged me... but now I need to know.

And, I'm not having a go at anyone. I'm just really confused by it all. Because, I've spent 2 years seeing people saying it can happen as early as 3dpo... and, I don't think it can be true.


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Starting to think AF is going to appear early :cry: This is not good news for me it means my periods are getting shorter and that can only mean early menopause :cry:


----------



## Fairybabe

I share your opinion megg. Ruskie, could it be ovulation bleeding that's worked its way out? 

God this stuff is confusing.

Am ill at home with the runs today. Doc says as long as I stay hydrated sprog should b ok. :ere's hoping.

Fairy x


----------



## gueyilla1985

My baby would be 1 on saturday i miss him so much and im going nuts without him


----------



## lynnb

Megg I think it might be O bleed, found this on another site

Sometimes, during the middle of a womans menstrual cycle, when she is ovulating, she may have some bleeding. Ovulation bleeding is different from the regular menstrual flow. Ovulation bleeding tends to be pink to red in color. Ovulation bleeding is lighter than menstrual flow. Ovulation bleeding typically will last for one to two days.


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Its bright red blood and i have cramps too not ovulation bleeding


----------



## ttcstill

tryforbaby2 said:


> Hiya girls! I am nervously announcing my bfp. I am 12dpo/12dpiui and have my regular hcg blood work scheduled for friday to confirm pregnancy. I got two very positive tests today, so I have everything crossed tightly!


YAY!!!! :happydance: Congrats!!!



Who else got there Bfp's and thank you all for your support through this, I know how hard it is to watch others get there BFP's when you are still waiting.


----------



## CJSG1977

Oh hunni, try not to worry just yet. After checking Megg you are right. Even though it does say in a lot of places.... it would still take a couple of days for the blood to work its way out.... so it would date back to ov if that was the case. Maybe you had a cyst? That can cause bleeding too. If it burst after ov? How much are you bleeding now?

:hi: Nato!!!!


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Still just some spotting now much now its pink


----------



## Megg33k

Its hard to say, Ruskie... but I wouldn't bank on early menopause just yet. Could be a million different things! Could just be a hormonal imbalance!


----------



## padbrat

Hmmmm very confusing stuff going on... CJ and Ruskie wavering between preggers and not... I WANT IT TO BE PREGGERS please .... yes, I am talking to Ruskie's and CJ's bodies now!!! So listen up! LOL

I echo what Ttcsil says.... but I am cheering you all on... just like you all did for me!! xx


----------



## MissMaternal

Congrats to the new bfps ladies!!


Glad to hear the scans went ok for the ladies that had them, ttcstill i'm so relieved you got to see a heartbeat :)

CJ it is sounding promising for you i think, don't give up hope yet!

xx


----------



## Ruskiegirl

OMG OMG OMG IM PREGNANT ! I just got my :bfp: On a dollar tree test and a clear blue !


----------



## pink80

Congrats Ruskie xx


----------



## joey300187

congrats hun xx


----------



## cla

:happydance: congrats ruskie xxx


----------



## MissMaternal

OMG Ruskie CONGRATS!!!!! I'm so happy for you hun .... :hugs: xxxx


----------



## Dazed

Eeeeekkkkkk!!!! Congrats ruskie!


----------



## Ruskiegirl

I'm excited but so scared , Gonna start the prometrium tonight and hopefully it works this time otherwise i may have to take it after o for any shot at not losing one


----------



## MissMaternal

Ok, so i need some help from any girls who know anything about baby aspirin!!

Basically, when i went to my doc's the other day to have my pregnancy confirmed, she was looking through my notes and found a letter dated July 2010. In that letter, it clearly states a REASON for Freya's death. We never received that letter, or heard anything about it, which is why we never had a reason for why she died. Anyway, in the letter, it said there was bleeding and clotting in the placenta, and also white patches. So the doctor has put me on baby aspirin, which i had to just buy over the counter at the pharmacy. When i asked for them, the pharmacist offered me two options - ones which are dissolvable, or ones which are coated and you just swallow. I went for the coated ones, which for me, are easier and quicker to take. Is there a difference between the two? Am i ok to take the coated ones rather than the other ones?

xxx


----------



## joey300187

im not sure if theres a difference but im on the dissolvable ones hun. i cant see why it would be a problem tho xxx


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Im not sure either hun , I would think as long as they are the same MG i wouldnt make a difference how you took it


----------



## Fairybabe

OMG Ruskie! So thrilled for you! So much for early menopause!


----------



## Mummytofour

Huge Congrats Ruskie!!!:happydance: So that must mean you got mega confused over your ovulation date then?!
Who cares anyhow eh, coz you're preggers lady!!!!:thumbup:

Huge congrats to all the other BFP's too!!!:thumbup:


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Doc is doing 2 betas , Because of the spotting he thinks it could be ectopic , Just took my first beta other one to follow saturday


----------



## maratobe

Ruskiegirl said:


> OMG OMG OMG IM PREGNANT ! I just got my :bfp: On a dollar tree test and a clear blue !

:happydance::happydance::happydance: congrats hun!!!!!


----------



## gueyilla1985

Omg!!! Congrats!!!


----------



## Megg33k

Dissolving vs coated = no difference. Same dosage, just the dissolving is easier for kids to take!

Congrats, Ruskie! :wohoo: I'll update when I'm not using my phone!


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Thanks hun!


----------



## Megg33k

I updated the front page! :)


----------



## Tulip

Ruskie that's fantastic news congratulations! xxx


----------



## ttcstill

Ruskiegirl said:


> Doc is doing 2 betas , Because of the spotting he thinks it could be ectopic , Just took my first beta other one to follow saturday

OMG OMG OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!! :dance: That is sooooooo awesome.....Ruskie I am so very excited for you! My husband was standing over me and he told me to tell you that he too will be praying for you and your little bean.


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Tell him i said thank you hun !!! Im so nervous i just hope everything stays okay


----------



## tryforbaby2

Congratulations Ruskie!!!! :happydance:

Megg, I will always watch you, pray for you and keep my fingers tightly crossed for you!!!! :flower:


----------



## mrphyemma

Congratulations Ruskie!!!! xx


----------



## Firedancer41

Yay Ruskie, so happy for you!!!


----------



## lynnb

Great news Ruskie, congrats :happydance:


----------



## Tigerlilies

Congratulations Ruskie! I hope you get great beta results!

Meggs, do you gave a definite couple of days of when the retrieval could be?


----------



## padbrat

OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG Ruskie!!!!!!! YAYAYAYYAYAYAYYAYAYAYYAYAYAYAYAYAY!!!!

Fantastic news chick... now come on CJ!! 

Meggy Moo how much longer til the eggies get put back in... a, getting impatient!! LOL

MissM I am on aspirin too and my Obs just said get the 75mg stuff from the pharmacy. I can't take dissolvable ones cos they make me sick.


----------



## MissMaternal

Thanks for all the help with my aspirin questions girls! :hugs: xxx


----------



## Bittersweet

Congrats on all new bfps :kiss:


----------



## AshleyNichole

congrats ruskie!!


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Found out i wont get my beta results till Monday , SO now i get to worry all weekend long :cry:


----------



## ttcstill

I am soooo sorry Ruskie :hugs: Just remember the more time you spend worrying the less time you spend enjoying... I know its hard trust me i worry constantly if I dont keep my mind busy and work really hard on being positive.


----------



## Megg33k

Tigerlilies said:


> Congratulations Ruskie! I hope you get great beta results!
> 
> Meggs, do you gave a definite couple of days of when the retrieval could be?

Anytime between the 6th and 10th probably... Last cycle's time table would translate to the 8th.



padbrat said:


> OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG Ruskie!!!!!!! YAYAYAYYAYAYAYYAYAYAYYAYAYAYAYAYAY!!!!
> 
> Fantastic news chick... now come on CJ!!
> 
> Meggy Moo how much longer til the eggies get put back in... a, getting impatient!! LOL
> 
> MissM I am on aspirin too and my Obs just said get the 75mg stuff from the pharmacy. I can't take dissolvable ones cos they make me sick.

3-5 days after they take them out! Lol. See dates above! :)



AshleyNichole said:


> congrats ruskie!!

 Congrats, Ashley! :)


----------



## padbrat

Soooooo.... that would mean... test on the 15th??


----------



## Tigerlilies

:dust: for that beanie Ruskie!

Oh Meggs! I'm so excited for you! Grow little eggies grow!


----------



## Megg33k

I'll probably start testing before the 15th. Lol. But yes... The 15th sounds good to me!


----------



## padbrat

OOOOO YAY!!! Come on the 15th.... you know I can't wait that long....


----------



## CJSG1977

Hi!!! I started spotting 10 minutes after a BFN this morning! :-( But that means CD1! So BRING IT ON!!


----------



## jonnanne3

I am hoping that by me doing this a little different than I have done before, that will bring us tons of luck with this pregnancy! I am not obsess about testing or anything like that. I am not even calling the doctor until we can get a scan and actually have the chance to see a heartbeat. So I will probably schedule a scan about mid April and I should be about 6 weeks or so. We found out on the 29th and I tested up until yesterday. I am attatching the progression and the testing stopped yesterday. We are not telling anyone until we are 100% sure this is a sticky bean, so if anyone is friends with me on FB, please, shhhhhhhh. :hugs: Wish us all kinds of luck and please say a HUGE special prayer for all of us!
 



Attached Files:







03-31-2011 #3.jpg
File size: 42.1 KB
Views: 3









04-01-2011.jpg
File size: 19.3 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Ruskiegirl

jonnanne3 said:


> I am hoping that by me doing this a little different than I have done before, that will bring us tons of luck with this pregnancy! I am not obsess about testing or anything like that. I am not even calling the doctor until we can get a scan and actually have the chance to see a heartbeat. So I will probably schedule a scan about mid April and I should be about 6 weeks or so. We found out on the 29th and I tested up until yesterday. I am attatching the progression and the testing stopped yesterday. We are not telling anyone until we are 100% sure this is a sticky bean, so if anyone is friends with me on FB, please, shhhhhhhh. :hugs: Wish us all kinds of luck and please say a HUGE special prayer for all of us!

Congrats hun :happydance::happydance:

As for me it isnt looking good cervix is droping and my test was negative this morning , I swear if this happens again my doctor better have me taking progesterone after ovulation or im finding a new doc


----------



## jonnanne3

I am sorry Ruskie! I hope you are able to get some answers soon. I don't know why your dr won't prescribe you Prometrium. That is what I take and they will call it in when ever I ask for it. I am not sure about your age, but especially when you are older, they shouldn't give you any grief about it. What is it going to hurt anyway? Good luck hun! :hugs:


----------



## mrphyemma

Congratulations Jonnanne3! xx

Ruskie, big hugs sweetie and I will pray all is well for you xx


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Thanks ladies , I have another beta today im not super worried but im sorta worried , My body has a history of eating hcg in my urine , So if my blood test come back positive im sure everything is fine


----------



## gueyilla1985

Its my sons birthday today. :cry:


----------



## jonnanne3

gueyilla1985 said:


> Its my sons birthday today. :cry:

Thinking of you! :hugs:


----------



## gueyilla1985

Congrats!!! on your :bfp:


----------



## ttcstill

Congrats Joanne

Ruskie please keep us posted.... We are praying for you!


----------



## Megg33k

Congrats, Anne!!!! :hugs: That's fantastic!

Thinking of you and your angel, Rosa! :(

FX'd for you, Ruskie!


----------



## jonnanne3

Here is the inside of my digi......
 



Attached Files:







04-02-2011.jpg
File size: 27.2 KB
Views: 6


----------



## padbrat

awwww Guey.... (hugs).. you gorgeous boy is looking down on you xx

Yay Joanne!!

Ruskie got all crossed for you!!!


----------



## impatient1

Congratulations to all the new :bfp:

Sending :dust: for many more :bfp:


----------



## Megg33k

Love it, Anne! :) First page is updated!!!

Can we fast forward to the 15th now?


----------



## padbrat

YAY lets do it Meggy Moo... FAST FORWARD!!


----------



## jonnanne3

Megg33k said:


> Love it, Anne! :) First page is updated!!!
> 
> Can we fast forward to the 15th now?

Thank you Megg! Fast forward to the 15th! :hugs:


----------



## Fairybabe

Oooh congrats to the new BFPs!!!! Wow this thread is rocking at the moment!

Good news from me today. Just had a scan and she said everything as perfect as can be so far and my dates based on ov are correct! Saw baby move too! So happy and thanful today.

Fairy x


----------



## Megg33k

Fantastic, fb!


----------



## svetayasofiya

Congrats to all the new BFP's!!!! :hugs:

:dust:


----------



## mrphyemma

That's great news fb, you must be so relieved. xx

Extra Good Luck for this cycle Megg xx


----------



## Megg33k

mrphyemma said:


> That's great news fb, you must be so relieved. xx
> 
> Extra Good Luck for this cycle Megg xx

Thank you! Digging you chart! :) Test?


----------



## mrphyemma

Sadly the chart is misleading Megg. Checked my cervix earlier and found some browny cm so I'm thinking a crash in temps tomorrow and a timely visit from Auntie Flo. I don't think I will ever see a BFP again :(


----------



## BizyBee

I love that the number of bfp's are increasing! I'm so happy for you girls.

FX that those bfp's keep coming. Hugs and dust to everyone... :hugs: :dust:


----------



## BizyBee

gueyilla1985 said:


> Its my sons birthday today. :cry:

:hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

mrphyemma said:


> Sadly the chart is misleading Megg. Checked my cervix earlier and found some browny cm so I'm thinking a crash in temps tomorrow and a timely visit from Auntie Flo. I don't think I will ever see a BFP again :(

Aww! Boo! :( "Dislike!"

You WILL see a BFP again! You just have to! :hugs:


----------



## grandbleu

*Lovely BFPs!!! Much sticky dust to all the newly prego ladies! 

*​


----------



## grandbleu

*mrphyemma* - I had brown spotting right before my BFP - it was old implantation bleeding! :flower: There's always hope till AF really shows.


----------



## roonsma

Yay for all the new BFP's, lets keep them coming!!!! xx:happydance:

Hugs to those who need them :hugs: xx


----------



## ttcstill

->->->->->->-> to 15th for meggers!!!!!


----------



## maratobe

lovely BFP jump everyone!! YAY!!!!! congrats!! :happydance:


----------



## gueyilla1985

i think i actually ov hopefully my temps show it. i think i have ewcm not sure cause i :sex: this morning lol


----------



## padbrat

Yay fairy! That sounds like a lovely scan! Am praying the rest of us have one just as good!!


----------



## MsJMouse

Congrats for all the BFPs :happydance:


----------



## MissMaternal

gueyilla1985 said:


> Its my sons birthday today. :cry:

I hope that the day has been bearable for you hun....thinking of you xx


jonnanne3 said:


> Here is the inside of my digi......

Yayyyy congrats hun! xx


Fairybabe said:


> Oooh congrats to the new BFPs!!!! Wow this thread is rocking at the moment!
> 
> Good news from me today. Just had a scan and she said everything as perfect as can be so far and my dates based on ov are correct! Saw baby move too! So happy and thanful today.
> 
> Fairy x

Thats great news! :flower: xx


BizyBee said:


> I love that the number of bfp's are increasing! I'm so happy for you girls.
> 
> FX that those bfp's keep coming. Hugs and dust to everyone... :hugs: :dust:

OMG i actually cannot believe you are 34 weeks!!!! xx


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Can you ladies take a peek at my chart and see if you agree with where my odate is ? Ff said it was on day 18 but i dont agree ! I really think i had gotten 2 bad batches of faulty tests . I started thinking about it last night since i havent had any positives since friday and im using different tests so i may have been wrong on my :bfp: hopefully my betas say otherwise but i think im only 7 dpo and something doesnt seem right :hugs:


----------



## MsJMouse

I'm not sure - I think I agree with you that it was later than Day 18 :hugs: FX'd your betas show something.


----------



## Megg33k

Should I take it down? Or...??? I dunno what to think about your chart exactly. Its not very clear-cut this time. :(


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Leave it up till i found out whats up tommorow ! I started having a burning sensation by my ovary and just talked to my doc he said to keep an eye on it if it gets worse i need to call him right away . He said it could be ectopic or it could be a symptom of the progesterone . Ill let you know what my betas say tom


----------



## Megg33k

Okay! I hope I get to leave it up, honey! Good luck! Can't wait for your update!


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Thanks hun i hope so too !!! If not then this next cycle is mine !! if all went planned i would be due around my birthday and that would be the greatest gift ever :hugs:


----------



## ttcstill

Ruskiegirl said:


> Can you ladies take a peek at my chart and see if you agree with where my odate is ? Ff said it was on day 18 but i dont agree ! I really think i had gotten 2 bad batches of faulty tests . I started thinking about it last night since i havent had any positives since friday and im using different tests so i may have been wrong on my :bfp: hopefully my betas say otherwise but i think im only 7 dpo and something doesnt seem right :hugs:

It really looks like the 21st to me but I could be wrong...... I hope all is well and we get to keep your BFP up


----------



## gueyilla1985

i dont know im bad at reading my own chart lol i thought i was gonna have a temp rise but i guess not oh well another month without ov


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Had another positive today !!!!!!! Was with stuff that looked like apple juice !!!! Hopefully this is a good sign


----------



## ttcstill

YAY!!!!!! FX'd this is good sign......your levels are going to come back great and you are going to be on cloud nine.


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Heres a pic for you to peek at !!! I know its smudged now cause its dried but it was a nice perfect pink line when i took it , I forgot to nab a pic cause i was worried about laundry :haha: TOP one is FMU and second is the one from a few hours ago
https://i62.photobucket.com/albums/h91/Bmxfreestylegirl/th_Photo-0023.jpg


----------



## gueyilla1985

YAY!!!


----------



## BizyBee

MissMaternal said:


> gueyilla1985 said:
> 
> 
> Its my sons birthday today. :cry:
> 
> I hope that the day has been bearable for you hun....thinking of you xx
> 
> 
> jonnanne3 said:
> 
> 
> Here is the inside of my digi......Click to expand...
> 
> Yayyyy congrats hun! xx
> 
> 
> Fairybabe said:
> 
> 
> Oooh congrats to the new BFPs!!!! Wow this thread is rocking at the moment!
> 
> Good news from me today. Just had a scan and she said everything as perfect as can be so far and my dates based on ov are correct! Saw baby move too! So happy and thanful today.
> 
> Fairy xClick to expand...
> 
> Thats great news! :flower: xx
> 
> 
> BizyBee said:
> 
> 
> I love that the number of bfp's are increasing! I'm so happy for you girls.
> 
> FX that those bfp's keep coming. Hugs and dust to everyone... :hugs: :dust:Click to expand...
> 
> OMG i actually cannot believe you are 34 weeks!!!! xxClick to expand...

Thanks. It's crazy, right? I can't believe it either.


----------



## BizyBee

Good luck with the betas Ruskie! It's a good sign that you had another positive.


----------



## Megg33k

Your temp could still spike, hun! Don't count yourself out yet!

That's a good sign, Ruskie!


----------



## lynnb

CJSG1977 said:


> Hi!!! I started spotting 10 minutes after a BFN this morning! :-( But that means CD1! So BRING IT ON!!

Sorry AF showed, good luck for this cycle :hugs:



jonnanne3 said:


> I am hoping that by me doing this a little different than I have done before, that will bring us tons of luck with this pregnancy! I am not obsess about testing or anything like that. I am not even calling the doctor until we can get a scan and actually have the chance to see a heartbeat. So I will probably schedule a scan about mid April and I should be about 6 weeks or so. We found out on the 29th and I tested up until yesterday. I am attatching the progression and the testing stopped yesterday. We are not telling anyone until we are 100% sure this is a sticky bean, so if anyone is friends with me on FB, please, shhhhhhhh. :hugs: Wish us all kinds of luck and please say a HUGE special prayer for all of us!

Congratulations :happydance:



Ruskiegirl said:


> As for me it isnt looking good cervix is droping and my test was negative this morning , I swear if this happens again my doctor better have me taking progesterone after ovulation or im finding a new doc

Keeping everything crossed for you hun :hugs:



Fairybabe said:


> Oooh congrats to the new BFPs!!!! Wow this thread is rocking at the moment!
> 
> Good news from me today. Just had a scan and she said everything as perfect as can be so far and my dates based on ov are correct! Saw baby move too! So happy and thanful today.
> 
> Fairy x

Great news Fairy, you muct be on :cloud9:


----------



## Megg33k

Headed to the clinic for my follie count in about 30 min. Nervous and excited. I'll know when things get rolling after this!


----------



## mrphyemma

Best of Luck Megg! x


----------



## cla

Good luck Hun xxx


----------



## Dazed

Good Luck Megg!


----------



## jonnanne3

Good luck Megg!


----------



## Fairybabe

Oooh best of luck megg!


----------



## lynnb

Ok, meltdown time. 

Why the hell do people have to bring their new babies into the office to show everyone, why can't anyone who so desperately wants to see the baby/ies go & see them at home.

I'm fed up with having to leave my desk everytime one comes in as I can't stand to see them as I know these women had no problems getting pregnant or staying pregnant.

:cry::cry::cry:


----------



## Megg33k

I wish I knew, Lynn! :hugs: It will be us one day!

AFM...

Lining: 11.6mm
Right Ovary: 7 x 14mm
Left Ovary: 6 x 14mm & 1 x 15mm
E2: Waiting on results...
Repeat U/S & E2: Apr 6 @ 8am

They're much more consistent sizes than last cycle. Hoping for trigger on Wednesday. The bloods will probably tell me a lot more. I should have them by early afternoon (at the latest).


----------



## gueyilla1985

YAY megg!!!

AFM nothing still o who knows but atleast my temps are some what consistant


----------



## Fairybabe

Lots of lovely follies then megg! Yay!


----------



## Fairybabe

Lynn, that's so hard. This last six months loads of people I know have been announcing pregnancies all over facebook and then putting new baby pics up. Makes you wanna scream when you are hurting so bad for your losses and longing for a sticky one. Sending you hugs, cos it sucks. Worse is a couple of friends who knew about my losses, now preggo who I haven't heard a word from since they announced they're expecting. And that's despite me sending a note telling them I was so thriLed for them, more so cos I know how precious a new baby is. Maybe they think it's contagious.


----------



## Ruskiegirl

I know how you feel Lynn , It really sucks when that happens but i just think someday it will happen to me and it makes me feel better :hugs:


----------



## gueyilla1985

i know how you feel lynn. it gets hard but you have to think that you will have your :bfp: soon. we all will


----------



## padbrat

Frikkin smug uncaring bitches!! There I said it for ya Lynnb.... If I should be so fortunate to get to actually have a healthy normal baby I will NOT be taking it to the office!! Nuff said ... except am totally with ya Lynn xx

Yay Meggy good follies!!

Oooooo Ruskie... looking good!!


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Still no beta results its 3:19 pm and im kinda annoyed that he hasnt called yet ! But the office said he was really busy this morning so i forgive him :haha:


----------



## Megg33k

Still nothing, Ruskie?


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Still nothing , Im quite angry i may get a new doc


----------



## Megg33k

That sucks! :(


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Ya it does . Im getting really stressed cause he hasn't called yet. Trying to watch tv and not think about it but its really hard


----------



## Megg33k

Can you call them?


----------



## Ruskiegirl

They closed at 5 , im calling them first thing in the morning


----------



## svetayasofiya

:growlmad: I can't believe they closed without calling you!


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Results are in , First beta positive second beta negative . This is my 6th loss in 1 year :cry:


----------



## Megg33k

I'm sorry, honey! :hugs: You want me to update?


----------



## gueyilla1985

Im so sorry hun.. :hugs:


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Megg33k said:


> I'm sorry, honey! :hugs: You want me to update?

Yes pls hun :hugs:


----------



## ttcstill

I am so sorry Ruskie!


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Thanks ladies . Doc is doing another progesterone check on day 21 so hopefully it will be better news then . Im still gonna try this cycle if i ovulate normally which i think i will since i lost beanie so early . And hope that i get the best mothers day gift ever


----------



## svetayasofiya

:hugs: I'm so sorry Ruskie!


----------



## Megg33k

Updated... # didn't change, because I realized I never put up a BFP for 'hoping:)'


----------



## gueyilla1985

here is my opk for tonight... its the pictue on the right.. top one on right is dry. the other is just now.. the ones on the left are the old ones can you see a difference?
 



Attached Files:







test strips.jpg
File size: 14.4 KB
Views: 3









test strips 2.jpg
File size: 26.5 KB
Views: 3


----------



## svetayasofiya

I can see a difference! I don't know anything about OPK's but they look like you should be jumping on the DH right about now IMO :haha: :dust:


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Ya those newer ones look positive hun :dust:


----------



## Megg33k

Look positive to me!


----------



## gueyilla1985

I'm gonna test again in the morning to see if they get darker or if I had my surge over night. I haven't had dark opks in months so I'm happy even my hubby thinks the look almost +.


----------



## chevelle383

Hey gals. Just catching up here. Wishin u all luck as always.


----------



## lynnb

So sorry Ruskie :hugs:

Looking good Megg :thumbup:


----------



## Fairybabe

Ruskie, so so sorry. 

Chevelle, lovely to see you!

Fairy x


----------



## MsJMouse

So sorry Ruskiegirl. :hugs:


----------



## jonnanne3

I am so sorry Ruskie! :hugs:


----------



## dawny690

*Hey girls hope your all well?
Jonnanne3 your preggers? Congrats hun  Sorry ruskie  and congrats to everyone else with 's xxxx*


----------



## Dazed

So sorry Ruskie! :hugs:


----------



## maratobe

oooh ruskie i am so sorry hun! :hugs:


----------



## ttcstill

Chevelle so nice to see you and look at your ticker!!!! WOOOOHOOOO:happydance:


----------



## Megg33k

CHEVELLE!!!! :hugs: I love that ticker! Its almost time!!! :happydance:


----------



## mrphyemma

So sorry Ruskie :( xx

AF arrived for me last night so counting today as CD1, will begin the clomid again tomorrow and pray for a 2012 baby. x


----------



## CJSG1977

Hi girls!!!!!

Ruskie I am so sorry darlin!!! :hugs:

mrphyemma I am the same as you, I feel like I will never see a positive test again. I dreamt I had one last week and I was so happy....until I woke up! I am CD4 so we are close in our cycle this month. We'll do it together!!!! :hugs:

Congrats Anne on your BFP and any others I may have missed.

Fairy I am so chuffed for you sweet. Its great that things are going really well. I cant wait to see things progress for you.

Megg... only a few days left and then egg retrieval :dance:

Chevelle! Wonderful to see you. And woop woop for your ticker. Cant believe how quick its flown by!

I hope I havent missed anyone, sorry if I have.

I am CD4... af still trailing behind me at the minute. Go away witch bag, I need to be BD!!!! LOL! I phoned the hospital today and told them to ring me to book my appointment, not write. The woman can see I have been waiting too long for my scan and she is going to try get me a cancellation soon. She is ringing me tomorrow with an update. Then FS follow up here I come! I also chased our solicitor today as social services have not reached a decision about our assessment cause the woman has taken a few extra days off. Nice to see my nephew comes first in her books... not. I hope to hear by the end of the week. I am seeing my sister tomorrow and will be getting lots of pics of him though. I cant wait!


----------



## MissMaternal

Hi Chevelle, wow 31 weeks!!! :happdance:

Ruskie i am really sorry...:hugs: xxx


----------



## chevelle383

yeah I was able to relax a little around 20+ weeks but now I find Im getting nervous again.,. Im so ready for this pregnancy to be over. megg how muc longer till you hopefully get implanted?


----------



## padbrat

awwww Ruskie .... so gutted huni..

Hey Chevelle! Lovely to see you 

Meggy Moo... counting down to retrieval....


----------



## mrphyemma

Awww thanks CJSG1977! Let's hope this one is our cycle xx


----------



## CJSG1977

I hope so hun! Every month I think... I can do this. But between AF and OV I get so down with the inevitable wait that will end up being a disappointment, or worse. I will get my bfp and then will lose number 7! I just dont want to go through that again.

We will have to MAKE this our cycle!! LOL!


----------



## gueyilla1985

:hugs: for all of you


----------



## Ruskiegirl

So i got to thinking something still isnt right ! Is it really possible to have a positive beta at 4 dpo ????


----------



## CJSG1977

I take it a positive beta is a positive pregnancy blood result? I cant see how it would be possible as hcg doesnt start till around implantation.... unless its still in your system from a previous pregnancy? This is a blurry line of my knowledge sorry.


----------



## Ruskiegirl

As far as i know i wasnt pregnant last cycle :haha: It confuses me cause doc said first was positive that was at 4 dpo and second was one on 6 dpo and that was negative . It just doesnt seem right too me . I almost wonder if i should keep on the progesterone just incase cause AF will still come if im taking it


----------



## CJSG1977

That certainly does sound very strange!!!!! Are you self med'g with Progesterone? It can delay AF so if you arent pregnant then you will be delaying your next cycle. Tough call. How many dpo are you now? You could stay on prog a bit longer and test again in a few days.... but I have no idea where you are in your cycle. x


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Im on cd 30 9 dpo, I have prometrium for progesterone 100mg


----------



## CJSG1977

Mmmm I dont know what prometrium is.... but 9DPO..... I would take it another 2-3 days if it were me. Then it leaves 2-4 days maybe longer to get out of your system to let af come naturally. But you might still have a slightly longer cycle. 

PROMETRIUM® (progesterone, USP) Capsules are used with estrogen in postmenopausal women with a uterus for the prevention of abnormal thickening of the lining of the uterus (endometrial hyperplasia).

PROMETRIUM Capsules are also used to treat the absence of menstrual periods in women who have previously had a menstrual period (secondary amenorrhea).

Does this apply to you?? If its something like this I would ask your doctor when to stop using it. I used the natural cream for a time between 5DPO and maybe 9DPO to boost my levels in case of a pregnant cycle but then stopped so af could start naturally.


----------



## CJSG1977

Just read this too.....

How should I use Prometrium?

The recommended dose of progesterone is 200 mg daily taken at bedtime for the last 14 days of estrogen treatment per cycle. Women who take high doses of estrogen should receive a progesterone dose of 300 mg per day. If the dose is 300 mg daily, 200 mg should be taken at bedtime and 100 mg should be taken two hours after breakfast for the last 12 to 14 days of estrogen treatment per cycle.

Many things can affect the dose of medication that a person needs, such as body weight, other medical conditions, and other medications. Do not change the way that you are taking the medication without consulting your doctor.

It is very important that this medication be taken on a regular schedule as prescribed by the doctor. If you are using 200 mg daily and miss a dose of this medication at bedtime (i.e., 2 of the 100 mg capsules), take an extra dose of 100 mg (1 capsule) the following morning and continue taking the rest of the capsules as prescribed by your doctor. If you are taking 300 mg daily and miss a dose, skip the missed dose and carry on with your regular schedule. Do not double-up on doses.


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Ya that info helps ty hun ! I took it today but ill stop taking it tommorow , Its okay if my cycle is a little longer . Im thinking about asking my doctor about taking Birth control for a couple of months to see if it can help stabalize my periods and hormones after i stop it .


----------



## CJSG1977

Do you mind me asking why you are on prometrium? Is it for a luteal phase defect? I know with my thyroid my LP has sometimes been affected but at the moment my cycles are 30 days and have always been 28. They have been longer since I stopped taking my thyroxine. I dont even know if I should stop taking it but I have been more well, more energetic, happier and lost weight since not taking it. I will get bloods done though just to check cause my FS might have a go for me just stopping like that.

I've always found that curious that bcp stabilises cycles. My gp wont prescribe any contraceptive as I have adverse reactions to every single one I have taken...


----------



## gueyilla1985

Sorry to cut you guys off but im worried i took a first response ov test and it neg but my internet cheapy is pos which should i trust? i have never used a first response ov test
 



Attached Files:







test 1.jpg
File size: 18.7 KB
Views: 4









test 2.jpg
File size: 18.7 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Ruskiegirl

I would trust the IC , I hear alot of women saying they never get a positive opk on the frer ones .
Im on progesterone for LPD also


----------



## gueyilla1985

Thank you. that put my mind at ease. 
Rusk maybe you had a chemical preg maybe you should keep testing to see where you are


----------



## Megg33k

Emma - Hoping this is your cycle, love! Dec vs Jan isn't so bad! :hugs:



chevelle383 said:


> yeah I was able to relax a little around 20+ weeks but now I find Im getting nervous again.,. Im so ready for this pregnancy to be over. megg how muc longer till you hopefully get implanted?

I'm excited for you to meet your LO!!! :) I'm thinking either this weekend or early next week. I'll know more tomorrow.



Ruskiegirl said:


> So i got to thinking something still isnt right ! Is it really possible to have a positive beta at 4 dpo ????

What was your level on the first one? If it was a beta, it should have been a # rather than just "positive" or "negative"... And, a + at 4dpo sounds really weird to me too. :wacko:


----------



## Ruskiegirl

He just told me positive and negative which does seem odd to me too since it was a quanative and not qualative beta


----------



## CJSG1977

I would trust the IC. The frer might be a higher concentrate... I have always trusted the IC's. And the line on that is clearly equal to or darker than the test line....which is a positive.

How did they determine that Ruskie? I wonder if thats what may be my problem because I miscarry so early. Normally its related to implantation failure.... but I'm still in early stages with my FS. U/S is next.


----------



## gueyilla1985

i think that your doc needs to figure out what is going on how can he tell you no and yes


----------



## Ruskiegirl

He did mine with a progesterone check , There is other tests they can do but the most common is the progesterone one


----------



## maratobe

i almost lost this thread! i had to go searching for it hehe
how is everyone?? :hugs:


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Still no sign of AF for me , Just waiting on her to show up havent had anymore positive tests i thought i had a very faint line this morning but i dont trust it


----------



## Megg33k

Not great... My cycle seems to be going downhill. Update in my journal. Most of the info is in the 1st post... but the important/specific bits aren't. I can link you or something if you want to know more... but I won't know if we're abandoning it until Friday morning.


----------



## gueyilla1985

Im so sorry megg


----------



## lynnb

mrphyemma said:


> So sorry Ruskie :( xx
> 
> AF arrived for me last night so counting today as CD1, will begin the clomid again tomorrow and pray for a 2012 baby. x

Sorry AF arrived, fx'd for this cycle :hugs:



CJSG1977 said:


> I am CD4... af still trailing behind me at the minute. Go away witch bag, I need to be BD!!!! LOL! I phoned the hospital today and told them to ring me to book my appointment, not write. The woman can see I have been waiting too long for my scan and she is going to try get me a cancellation soon. She is ringing me tomorrow with an update. Then FS follow up here I come! I also chased our solicitor today as social services have not reached a decision about our assessment cause the woman has taken a few extra days off. Nice to see my nephew comes first in her books... not. I hope to hear by the end of the week. I am seeing my sister tomorrow and will be getting lots of pics of him though. I cant wait!

Any news on your appointment or the assessment?



maratobe said:


> i almost lost this thread! i had to go searching for it hehe
> how is everyone?? :hugs:

How are you feeling hun? 

AFM I'm on CD10 & feeling like crap. Woke up with a sore throat yesterday & it seems to be developing into a full blown cold now, just in time for the weekend :growlmad: & I'm supposed to :sex: tonight.


----------



## jonnanne3

Megg, I am so sorry. I hope it turns around! I read some of your journal on the first post. Thinking about you! :hugs:


----------



## ariesmandy

just got my bfp yesterday afternoon, heres my symptoms


4dpo- really sore back
5dpo- really sore back, tiredness
6dpo- really sore back, cramps, vivid dreams (6-10dpo)
7dpo- really sore back,cramps, sore bb's, stuffed nose, wave of dizzines/nausea, forgetfulness
8dpo- all of the above 
9dpo- really sore back itchy/sore bb's, sore throat, nausea, creamy/yellow cm
10-15dpo- really sore back, pulling/stabbing cramps, felt like af was coming running to bathroom to check, (tmi) felt wet down there, white/watery cm
11dpo- negative hpt
15dpo- very faint positive 
16dpo- darker positive


----------



## gueyilla1985

YAY!!!!


----------



## Ruskiegirl

ariesmandy said:


> just got my bfp yesterday afternoon, heres my symptoms
> 
> 
> 4dpo- really sore back
> 5dpo- really sore back, tiredness
> 6dpo- really sore back, cramps, vivid dreams (6-10dpo)
> 7dpo- really sore back,cramps, sore bb's, stuffed nose, wave of dizzines/nausea, forgetfulness
> 8dpo- all of the above
> 9dpo- really sore back itchy/sore bb's, sore throat, nausea, creamy/yellow cm
> 10-15dpo- really sore back, pulling/stabbing cramps, felt like af was coming running to bathroom to check, (tmi) felt wet down there, white/watery cm
> 11dpo- negative hpt
> 15dpo- very faint positive
> 16dpo- darker positive

:happydance::happydance: Congrats hun!


----------



## gueyilla1985

so i had a slight temp drop but still a little high... i am 3po but i dont know cause i got a dark opk last night... err i dont kno what to think


----------



## ttcstill

I think my morning sickness is subsiding some it is still there just not the gut wrenching make you cry cause you cant eat kind. :happydance: This is not a bad sign is it?:shrug:


----------



## gueyilla1985

yay FOR NO MORNING SICKNESS!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Megg33k

ariesmandy said:


> just got my bfp yesterday afternoon, heres my symptoms
> 
> 
> 4dpo- really sore back
> 5dpo- really sore back, tiredness
> 6dpo- really sore back, cramps, vivid dreams (6-10dpo)
> 7dpo- really sore back,cramps, sore bb's, stuffed nose, wave of dizzines/nausea, forgetfulness
> 8dpo- all of the above
> 9dpo- really sore back itchy/sore bb's, sore throat, nausea, creamy/yellow cm
> 10-15dpo- really sore back, pulling/stabbing cramps, felt like af was coming running to bathroom to check, (tmi) felt wet down there, white/watery cm
> 11dpo- negative hpt
> 15dpo- very faint positive
> 16dpo- darker positive

Congrats, honey!!!


----------



## LunaBean

Congrats aries!!!!


----------



## Ruskiegirl

ttcstill said:


> I think my morning sickness is subsiding some it is still there just not the gut wrenching make you cry cause you cant eat kind. :happydance: This is not a bad sign is it?:shrug:

It can be but it can also mean your body is getting used to the hormone :hugs:
I wouldnt be to worried hun but if you feel like something is wrong defo call your doc right away


----------



## Tigerlilies

Meggs, I'm sorry things are going better. :hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

Tigerlilies said:


> Meggs, I'm sorry things are going better. :hugs:

Where did your signature go? And, what's with your "hoping for a miracle" status? Is everything okay? I'm worried!


----------



## ttcstill

Has anyone heard from Pad?


----------



## padbrat

I am back with you ladies... in a TTCAL way.

Though to be honest am unsure how much I can bear to be here. It hurts too much at the moment.

Though am still cheering you on in my heart.


----------



## tryforbaby2

OMG padbrat! I'm so so sorry. :cry:


----------



## Fairybabe

Oh Pad no!!! Why is life just so darn cruel?? Sending you love and prayers. I know no words are enough.

Megg, sorry your cycle isn't going to plan. Haven't had a chance to look in your journal, but guessing you need some hugs too.

Fairy x


----------



## dawny690

*Oh no Pad I'm so sorry hun  Mother Nature YOU ARE A BITCH give us a break please!!!! Some of us would be truely happy to keep one no matter what sex baby is tbh I wouldnt even care if it wasn't 100% healthy like if it had downs or something I still know if we were all given just 1 chance the babies would be 100% happy and so so loved that I cant think of a number that high  xxxx*


----------



## jonnanne3

Pad, I am so sorry! :hugs:


----------



## Firedancer41

Oh Pad, I am so, so sorry :cry:


----------



## Dazed

OH Pad... I'm so sorry hun :hugs: :cry:


----------



## Megg33k

I'm so sorry, Pad! :cry:

My cycle isn't completely lost yet. There's hope. Follies did grow. We're waiting on blood to tell us more. I'll know today.


----------



## mrphyemma

So sorry Padbrat. Thinking of you xx


----------



## gueyilla1985

Im so sorry pad...
my temp went below the coveline today i guess im not gonna get preggo this time


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Massive :hug: Pad im so sorry sweetheart .


----------



## roonsma

:nope: Padbrat :hugs: x


----------



## Dazed

Gue - don't count yourself out yet hun! Your ticker says your only 4dpo, way to early to tell.


----------



## ttcstill

Pad - I will say it again I hope you somehow find the strength to try again as I truly believe that you are destined to be a mommy......if not I understand! I am praying for you!


----------



## gueyilla1985

i hope that ff is wrong but i wont know. i thought you didnt ov until after you had a surge not before maybe im about to ov and ff is wrong


----------



## Dazed

How long are your cycles usually?


----------



## gueyilla1985

my last 3 cycle were less than 19 days but im on cd21. i have ov in month. so i finally got a + this cycle and my temps are someone regular and not all crazy like before.


----------



## Dazed

Well, I don't think your out! :dust:


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Still no AF for me Dr test was negative this morning but that was only holding it for 2 hours. Hopefully either AF comes or something happens ! Ive been so nacious all morning that i was dry heaving , headache and dizzyness also


----------



## gueyilla1985

Im so sorry Ruskie...hope you get your answers soon hun


----------



## svetayasofiya

:cry: I'm so sorry pad......... just devastated for you xo


----------



## gueyilla1985

OMG!!!! Im having the worst sore crampy feeling ever also a weird fluttery feeling and creamy white cm wth...


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Pink cm tonight creamy/watery not sure what to make of it cause i never have pink spotting its always red ! Stay away :witch::af:


----------



## gueyilla1985

I hope she stays away!!!


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Finally ! The :witch: is here !!!!!!!!! Now im due to start on Mother's day next time HOPEFULLY its a :bfp: instead that would be the best mother's day gift ever


----------



## CJSG1977

Pad I am so very sorry hunni. I am giving mother nature a humongous kick up the ass. Big :hug: hunni.

Sorry the witch got you Ruskie! I hope you get a mothers day treat.


----------



## gueyilla1985

Im sorry but i think you are happy about a little.... 

So i had a huge temp rise!! YAY!!!


----------



## ttcstill

Yay Gue :dance:


----------



## gueyilla1985

i hope that this is it.. i want my :baby:


----------



## MissMaternal

Oh my god....Pad, i am so so very sorry...i can't even put it into words, i am truly devastated for you... :cry: :hugs:

Sending huge :hug: your way hun. Stay strong. xxxxx

Ruskie good luck with your next cycle :hugs: xxx


----------



## padbrat

CJ if you could also give her a good ol bitch slap as well... and make sure it is just as hard as the one she gave me!!


----------



## bluesky

:hugs: Padbrat


----------



## gueyilla1985

how is everyone doing? 

Im ok i guess i had a huge temp rise yesterday and a rise again today, Can someone look at my chart and tell me waht they think?


----------



## Dazed

I don't know much about charts to offer advise Gue, but I'm still FX'ed for ya.


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Im awful think i am getting the flu :cry:


----------



## Megg33k

2 mature eggs collected. Hoping both are fertilized in the morning. I'll know in less than 24 hours.


----------



## Fairybabe

It only takes one good one Megg!!! Fingers and toes crossed for you!! Here's hoping for your forever baby!!!
Fairy x


----------



## mrphyemma

Rooting for you Megg! xx


----------



## gueyilla1985

Yay!!! Megg!!!


----------



## jonnanne3

That is great news Megg! :happydance:


----------



## jonnanne3

Well it appears that #6 is down the tubes......... spotting and lower backache!!!!!!!! I am 100% DONE! I know it could be implantation or normal spotting..... whatever..... I am sorry, I am just very gloomy and in the dumps right now!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lynnb

jonnanne3 said:


> Well it appears that #6 is down the tubes......... spotting and lower backache!!!!!!!! I am 100% DONE! I know it could be implantation or normal spotting..... whatever..... I am sorry, I am just very gloomy and in the dumps right now!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

So sorry :hugs:


----------



## mrphyemma

Jonnanne, Hoping you are wrong. xx


----------



## jonnanne3

Me too but I guess after 7 total mc's you kind of can't get your hopes up and you know what the outcome has always been. It's hard to remain positive. I hope and pray I am wrong, but it is really hard! 
I just don't get it! Why would God bless you with this wonderful life and then take it right back??????????? It doesn't make sense and it is totally unfucking fair!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I guess I will see what happens.


----------



## mrphyemma

That is what I don't get either. We ttc for 2 years solid and NOTHING, nothing at all, then out of the blue a BFP, we were overjoyed until our world came crashing down at 8weeks. I'd have rather not had a BFP at all. Why send it and snatch it away?


----------



## gueyilla1985

:hugs: to you both


----------



## ttcstill

Gue it looks great to me........keep checking it.....you could test in a few days!


----------



## maratobe

Megg33k said:


> 2 mature eggs collected. Hoping both are fertilized in the morning. I'll know in less than 24 hours.

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
YAY!!!! cant wait meg! i still have my everything crossed for you!



jonnanne3 said:


> Well it appears that #6 is down the tubes......... spotting and lower backache!!!!!!!! I am 100% DONE! I know it could be implantation or normal spotting..... whatever..... I am sorry, I am just very gloomy and in the dumps right now!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:cry: oh no hun! i hope its something else! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## gueyilla1985

ttcstill said:


> Gue it looks great to me........keep checking it.....you could test in a few days!

i keep thinking maybe i didnt ov on cd 17 but on cd 21 err lol ill just wait and see what happens


----------



## Megg33k

I agree! I don't understand why I had to have such success my last cycle and then have it snatched away (for no apparent reason) at 10 weeks. That's beyond unfair! Makes me very angry!


----------



## gueyilla1985

I know hun im sorry you hd to go thru such pain


----------



## Megg33k

Its just seems so unfair to so many people. :( You've been through worse than any of us can really imagine, honey... And, my heart goes out to you!


----------



## ttcstill

gueyilla1985 said:


> ttcstill said:
> 
> 
> Gue it looks great to me........keep checking it.....you could test in a few days!
> 
> i keep thinking maybe i didnt ov on cd 17 but on cd 21 err lol ill just wait and see what happensClick to expand...

I think it was the 17th and my last pregnancy chart looked just like that with a rise then a slight dropp followed bu another rise....FX'D for you!


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Praying its just normal spotting for you jonnanne :hugs:


----------



## bluesky

:hugs: Jonnanne


----------



## Khadijah-x

Heya :)
Not sure if my names down LOL theres sooo many x

I had a silent miscarriage Novemeber 2010 and got my bfp yippppie March 2011 xx


----------



## jonnanne3

Thank you ladies! I just really get down when that stuff happens. It has happened so many times with a bad result. It is hard to try and be positive. But I have changed my ticker and I will keep it up until I know different. I may try and go to the doctor Thursday or next Monday for a scan. I should be right about 6 weeks and hopefully everything will be ok and they can see something. So please keep us in your thoughts and prayers. Thank you ladies! 
Megg, I hope you get GREAT news this morning! :hugs:


----------



## gueyilla1985

ttcstill said:


> gueyilla1985 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ttcstill said:
> 
> 
> Gue it looks great to me........keep checking it.....you could test in a few days!
> 
> i keep thinking maybe i didnt ov on cd 17 but on cd 21 err lol ill just wait and see what happensClick to expand...
> 
> I think it was the 17th and my last pregnancy chart looked just like that with a rise then a slight dropp followed bu another rise....FX'D for you!Click to expand...

I really hope youre right lol... thank you for looking at my chart cause im so confused i thought i ov on the 21 but i guess i might be wrong 







jonnanne3 said:


> Thank you ladies! I just really get down when that stuff happens. It has happened so many times with a bad result. It is hard to try and be positive. But I have changed my ticker and I will keep it up until I know different. I may try and go to the doctor Thursday or next Monday for a scan. I should be right about 6 weeks and hopefully everything will be ok and they can see something. So please keep us in your thoughts and prayers. Thank you ladies!
> Megg, I hope you get GREAT news this morning! :hugs:

you should not feel down we all hope that all gos well with you 


Megg.. good luck!!


----------



## Megg33k

mommyandbump said:


> Heya :)
> Not sure if my names down LOL theres sooo many x
> 
> I had a silent miscarriage Novemeber 2010 and got my bfp yippppie March 2011 xx

Congrats! I'll get you added or updated, whichever is appropriate! :hugs:

EDIT: I already had your new BFP posted! I'm good at this! LOL



jonnanne3 said:


> Thank you ladies! I just really get down when that stuff happens. It has happened so many times with a bad result. It is hard to try and be positive. But I have changed my ticker and I will keep it up until I know different. I may try and go to the doctor Thursday or next Monday for a scan. I should be right about 6 weeks and hopefully everything will be ok and they can see something. So please keep us in your thoughts and prayers. Thank you ladies!
> Megg, I hope you get GREAT news this morning! :hugs:

You're definitely in my thoughts, honey! xxx


----------



## Megg33k

I got the call this morning that 1 of my 2 eggs fertilized normally. So, I'm set up for transfer at 10:30am on Wed. Just hoping that it keeps growing strong between now and then!


----------



## pink80

Megg33k said:


> I got the call this morning that 1 of my 2 eggs fertilized normally. So, I'm set up for transfer at 10:30am on Wed. Just hoping that it keeps growing strong between now and then!

Well as this egg is going against all the odds - I'm really hoping that it's a good sign and will be the miracle you deserve x


----------



## Megg33k

pink80 said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> I got the call this morning that 1 of my 2 eggs fertilized normally. So, I'm set up for transfer at 10:30am on Wed. Just hoping that it keeps growing strong between now and then!
> 
> Well as this egg is going against all the odds - I'm really hoping that it's a good sign and will be the miracle you deserve xClick to expand...

Agreed! Its fought thus far... I just hope it keeps fighting throughout the rest of the year and makes a timely arrival around Xmas or NYE!


----------



## jonnanne3

That is GREAT news Megg! I will be praying that your little bean continues to grow and stay strong!!!!!!!!!!!!! :hugs: :happydance:


----------



## ttcstill

Megg33k said:


> I got the call this morning that 1 of my 2 eggs fertilized normally. So, I'm set up for transfer at 10:30am on Wed. Just hoping that it keeps growing strong between now and then!

Fantastic news Meggs!


----------



## hopefulmama2b

Good luck, Megg!!! I hope this is it for you!!


----------



## gueyilla1985

YAY!!! Megg. ill be praying for you.


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Awesome news meg !!!!!!!! the egg could split also !!! :hugs:


----------



## MissMaternal

Wishing you all the best Meg!

Jonnanne, i know that feeling of dreading the worst....i have started bleeding today. Started spotting brown discharge yesterday, but today i have red light bleeding and have had a couple of small clots. Also some mild cramps and backache. It's over, i know it :cry: Got an emergency scan at 12 on Wednesday. I hope everything turns out ok for you :hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

:hugs: Sarah! I hope all is well!


----------



## svetayasofiya

:hugs: MissMaternal. Hope everything is going to be alright! xo


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Hope everything turns out okay MissMaternal , Think positive there is things that can cause that kind of bleeding in pregnancy and the mother ends up delivering her baby just fine :hugs:


----------



## padbrat

Well done Meggy, stage one of Ixxy 2.0 complete!

Joanne and MissM I have everything crossed that you are wrong any everything goes well.

I am a bit wiped after my surgery and the baby has gone for tests. Follow up with consultant in 6 weeks and that will decide our future.


----------



## Megg33k

Hoping for good news from the consultant... as good as possible, at least! :hugs:


----------



## padbrat

Thanks megg. I need some I can tell you x


----------



## maratobe

big hugs to joanne and missmaternal :hugs::hugs:
rest up deb! :hugs:
meggy YAY ! stage 2 complete cant wait for bub to come home!! :happydance:
my scan is all booked for the 6th of may! 2 days before mothers day YAY! :)


----------



## jonnanne3

Missmaternal, I am sorry to hear this. I am thinking about you! :hugs:


----------



## gueyilla1985

I got a :bfn: oh well... ill try not to test anymore


----------



## dawny690

*Am quite depressed and annoyed  xxxx*


----------



## gueyilla1985

So sorry to hear that hun. i hope you feel better soon


----------



## dawny690

*I wish I was hun  xxxx*


----------



## dawny690

*Well I suppose I should update this after my very dissapointing and upsetting gynocologist appointment 

Yes I do have pcos but there is nothing he can do for me due to new policies/procedures he cant give me anything to make me ovulate or go down ivf route or anything because I'm too fat your bmi has to be 35 or under and mine is over 40 so he basically says to take my metformin 3 times a day and loose 3st and if my cycles dont resume on their own to go back and then they will investigate my tubes etc and see about giving me something to force ovulation or do ivf if needs be but until then I have to go through my doctor and get help from a dietician or something to try and loose weight before they will help me how is that fair? I have pcos they know its hard for people with pcos to loose weight at this rate I'm never going to be a proper mum  xxxx*


----------



## ttcstill

Gue- it may just be too early, are your temps still above the cover line?

Dawn- its not fair.....:hugs:


Just got back from OB....heart rate 176 due date moved up to 11/15/11.....that makes me 9 weeks and 1 day.


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Dawn thats not fair at all hun , I wish there was something i could say that could make it better but i know there isnt but a big :hug: should help .
ttcstill thats great news hun !!!!!!


----------



## dawny690

*Congrats ttcstill thats lovely news for you xxxx*


----------



## ttcstill

Thanks ladies, I am fighting the urge to get super excited.


----------



## svetayasofiya

Sorry dawny about the disappointing appt. Don't give up though xo :hugs:

ttcstill- great news hon! :thumbup: 

:dust: to everyone out there. After so much happy news things are turning down in this thread. I'm still rooting for each and everyone of you. I get so sad when I see the numbers go down, or read that someone got bad news etc... If only we could understand why, it's just not fair. I hope you all get your wishes this year. I really truly do. xoxo


----------



## Megg33k

Congrats, ttcstill! :hugs:

Dawn - That's a load of rubbish. I hate that for you! I know its different where you are, but there are doctors here who have the same policy. I don't know how I managed to find one who isn't concerned about my weight. I understand though. If he were to move on, I would be in the same exact position as you! :hugs:


----------



## gueyilla1985

ttcstill said:


> Gue- it may just be too early, are your temps still above the cover line?
> 
> Dawn- its not fair.....:hugs:
> 
> 
> Just got back from OB....heart rate 176 due date moved up to 11/15/11.....that makes me 9 weeks and 1 day.

All except on 4dpo now they are way high!!!:happydance:


----------



## jonnanne3

Congrats ttctill! That is great news! :happydance: 
Dawn, That sounds like a bunch of crap! Thinking of you! :hugs:


----------



## ttcstill

gueyilla1985 said:


> ttcstill said:
> 
> 
> Gue- it may just be too early, are your temps still above the cover line?
> 
> Dawn- its not fair.....:hugs:
> 
> 
> Just got back from OB....heart rate 176 due date moved up to 11/15/11.....that makes me 9 weeks and 1 day.
> 
> All except on 4dpo now they are way high!!!:happydance:Click to expand...

That is great news..... Just relax and give it a few days before you test again... maybe you will be the one to begin the next upward slope in this thread.

Thank all of you lovely ladies for your congrats......It means a lot to me to know that I have friends out there.

I am unfortunately in a very bad place right now.....my husband and I are not doing well, it appears his self interest and outright BS are far more important to him than I am. We have been fighting this for a long time but I am not so sure we are fighting for the same thing anymore. I really just wanted to pack up my things grab my kids and drive away last night. I honestly don't know why I am still here. Don't get me wrong I love him dearly but sometimes enough is enough......I know I have had enough because I didn't even cry.....sure I did later when he was sleeping but I dam sure did not let him see me.


----------



## gueyilla1985

ttcstill said:


> gueyilla1985 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ttcstill said:
> 
> 
> Gue- it may just be too early, are your temps still above the cover line?
> 
> Dawn- its not fair.....:hugs:
> 
> 
> Just got back from OB....heart rate 176 due date moved up to 11/15/11.....that makes me 9 weeks and 1 day.
> 
> All except on 4dpo now they are way high!!!:happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> That is great news..... Just relax and give it a few days before you test again... maybe you will be the one to begin the next upward slope in this thread.
> 
> Thank all of you lovely ladies for your congrats......It means a lot to me to know that I have friends out there.
> 
> I am unfortunately in a very bad place right now.....my husband and I are not doing well, it appears his self interest and outright BS are far more important to him than I am. We have been fighting this for a long time but I am not so sure we are fighting for the same thing anymore. I really just wanted to pack up my things grab my kids and drive away last night. I honestly don't know why I am still here. Don't get me wrong I love him dearly but sometimes enough is enough......I know I have had enough because I didn't even cry.....sure I did later when he was sleeping but I dam sure did not let him see me.Click to expand...

i had a temp drop today i really hope this is not gonna be a bad thing cause i also got a :bfn:


----------



## Megg33k

ttcstill said:


> gueyilla1985 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ttcstill said:
> 
> 
> Gue- it may just be too early, are your temps still above the cover line?
> 
> Dawn- its not fair.....:hugs:
> 
> 
> Just got back from OB....heart rate 176 due date moved up to 11/15/11.....that makes me 9 weeks and 1 day.
> 
> All except on 4dpo now they are way high!!!:happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> That is great news..... Just relax and give it a few days before you test again... maybe you will be the one to begin the next upward slope in this thread.
> 
> Thank all of you lovely ladies for your congrats......It means a lot to me to know that I have friends out there.
> 
> I am unfortunately in a very bad place right now.....my husband and I are not doing well, it appears his self interest and outright BS are far more important to him than I am. We have been fighting this for a long time but I am not so sure we are fighting for the same thing anymore. I really just wanted to pack up my things grab my kids and drive away last night. I honestly don't know why I am still here. Don't get me wrong I love him dearly but sometimes enough is enough......I know I have had enough because I didn't even cry.....sure I did later when he was sleeping but I dam sure did not let him see me.Click to expand...

I am so sorry you're going through this, sweetheart! :hugs:


----------



## ttcstill

Thanks Megg.....

Gue- You may be preparing for AF how big was the drop?


----------



## gueyilla1985

from 97.84 to 97.50. you can see my chart for more info lol


----------



## Megg33k

PUPO! One 8-cell, Grade 2 embie on board! WOOHOO!


----------



## Tigerlilies

Pad, I'm sorry for your loss, I hope you get some answers.

Dawn, I'm sorry sweetie, I'm a big girl too and it is frustrating. What about a lap-band? Will they pay for that? 

TTCstill, sorry for the problems at home. I love my husband too but I have had my moments of walking out too but then we talk about it later and it helps to see where each person is coming from. If he's not willing to do that, maybe talk with a counselor. Sometimes for men you have to lay it out, get help or you could lose me and the kids kind of thing. I hope it gets better.

Meggs, everything is crossed for you and that embie!


----------



## MissMaternal

Meg, can you take me off the list please, i have had another miscarriage :cry:

xx


----------



## roonsma

So sorry MissM x:nope:


----------



## tryforbaby2

missmaternal I am so so sorry :hug:


----------



## Megg33k

MissMaternal said:


> Meg, can you take me off the list please, i have had another miscarriage :cry:
> 
> xx

I can... :cry: I'm so sorry, honey! :hugs:


----------



## MissMaternal

Thanks girls. 

Wishing you all the best, Meg! xx


----------



## Fairybabe

MissMaternal, so sorry for your loss. Sending you hugs and prayers.

TTcstill, sounds like you could use some huggs too. Hope you and your hubby manage to work things through.

Megg, glad the embie is home! Go embie go!! Hope this is your sticky bean!

Fairy x


----------



## gueyilla1985

Megg33k said:


> PUPO! One 8-cell, Grade 2 embie on board! WOOHOO!

YAY!!! GROW GROW GROW!!!!!:happydance:


----------



## gueyilla1985

MissMaternal said:


> Meg, can you take me off the list please, i have had another miscarriage :cry:
> 
> xx

Im so sorry hun.:hugs:


----------



## Dazed

So sorry MissM:hugs:


----------



## padbrat

I am so terribly sorry MissM... no consolation I know...

Ttcsil hun... I am so sorry you are having this extra stress... especially when the baby seems to be doing so well xx

Go meggy's embie!! Ixxy 2.0!!

Dawnie, I feel your frustration! Despite multiple M/Cs and a genetic condition and the NHS not bothering to diagnose my thyroid condition years ago apparently I am too old to help... with anything.... frikkin annoys me! For both of us.... and I am one angry woman lately!


----------



## ttcstill

Gue - you are no where near your coverline.....yet......you could continue to drop but I would say if your temps go back up you could be on your way.....:dust:

Thank you ladies for your support, we have been in counseling for almost two years both individual for his issues and couples.....it just seems like every six months or so we are right back where we started.....I just want a break from it all.


----------



## gueyilla1985

Im sorry things are bad but i bet they will get better soon Dont give up


----------



## Ruskiegirl

MissMaternal said:


> Meg, can you take me off the list please, i have had another miscarriage :cry:
> 
> xx

:hug: hun so sorry sweetheart


----------



## lynnb

MissMaternal - So sorry hun :hugs:

Gueyilla1985 - Keeping everything crossed that your temps rise & nasty :witch: stays away

Ttcstill - Sorry your going through a difficult time, hope it get better soon :hugs:


----------



## gueyilla1985

Well i got a temp rise this moring but it still does not tell me anything lol


----------



## jonnanne3

I am so sorry MissM! :hugs:


----------



## Dazed

The more you chart the more you will get to know your cycles. 

With any luck you won't have to chart after this month. :Dust:


----------



## Dazed

Jonnanne3 - have you decided if you are going to get an US done?? Are you still spotting?


----------



## gueyilla1985

I got a :bfn: this morning again


----------



## jonnanne3

Dazed said:


> Jonnanne3 - have you decided if you are going to get an US done?? Are you still spotting?

I think we are going to hold off until next week to get the scan done because we want to make sure that if something can be seen, it will be seen. I am roughly between 5 and 6 weeks right now. My cycles have been shorter and I tested positive on CD 22 so I am really unsure how far I am. The spotting is still there about once a day, but now it is brown which means old blood. So I am not sure. I am HORRIBLY (TMI WARNING) constipated! I was told to take a stool softener and I am eating Activia like there is no other, but NOTHING! I want to call the doctor to schedule something, but I am afraid I am going to jinx something. I know it sounds ridiculous, but you know how it goes! I will keep everyone posted on what we do. :hugs: Thank you for thinking of us!


----------



## Dazed

Sounds promising to me Jonnanne! I think I heard one girl (Grandbleu) say try flaxseed. I may have to back track that info as some other girls were having that problem, but now that you have made it known to us, I'm sure someone will help you find a solution. :hugs:


----------



## jonnanne3

Dazed said:


> Sounds promising to me Jonnanne! I think I heard one girl (Grandbleu) say try flaxseed. I may have to back track that info as some other girls were having that problem, but now that you have made it known to us, I'm sure someone will help you find a solution. :hugs:

:blush:


----------



## Dazed

Hey, its better to be embarrassed and get help, than to save you dignity and suffer! We are here for YOU!


----------



## lynnb

jonnanne3 said:


> Dazed said:
> 
> 
> Jonnanne3 - have you decided if you are going to get an US done?? Are you still spotting?
> 
> I think we are going to hold off until next week to get the scan done because we want to make sure that if something can be seen, it will be seen. I am roughly between 5 and 6 weeks right now. My cycles have been shorter and I tested positive on CD 22 so I am really unsure how far I am. The spotting is still there about once a day, but now it is brown which means old blood. So I am not sure. I am HORRIBLY (TMI WARNING) constipated! I was told to take a stool softener and I am eating Activia like there is no other, but NOTHING! I want to call the doctor to schedule something, but I am afraid I am going to jinx something. I know it sounds ridiculous, but you know how it goes! I will keep everyone posted on what we do. :hugs: Thank you for thinking of us!Click to expand...

Try a spoonful or two of Golden Linseed on your cereal, that's what my Dr recommended for me & it worked so I use it anytime I get constipated now.


----------



## gueyilla1985

So i got a :bfn: this morning but i guess im not disappointed cause i think i ov on cd21 and not cd17 like ff says so i will have to wait longer


----------



## Tigerlilies

Jonnanne, I was actually told you don't want to take flaxseed in the 1st & 2nd tri so you might want to look that one up and double check that.


----------



## tryforbaby2

gueyilla1985 said:


> So i got a :bfn: this morning but i guess im not disappointed cause i think i ov on cd21 and not cd17 like ff says so i will have to wait longer

I got bfns up go 10dpo, didnt test at 11dpo....12dpo...blaring positive!!! there is still time!


----------



## Megg33k

I think I also read to avoid flax in the 1st and 2nd trimester... But, Colace is on the list of okay drugs... Pericolace isn't... But Colace is. The difference is that Pericolace has a laxative, which is a no-no! But, Colace is just a softener.


----------



## Dazed

Opps.. Ok, I must have misread about the flax then! Sorry.


----------



## gueyilla1985

tryforbaby2 said:


> gueyilla1985 said:
> 
> 
> So i got a :bfn: this morning but i guess im not disappointed cause i think i ov on cd21 and not cd17 like ff says so i will have to wait longer
> 
> I got bfns up go 10dpo, didnt test at 11dpo....12dpo...blaring positive!!! there is still time!Click to expand...

I really feel that i ov on cd 21 but ff says cd17. i got my first pos on cd 17 but on cd 18 and cd19 i got extreme pos so then on cd20 i got a neg. i really thought you ov after your pos


----------



## jonnanne3

Thanks ladies! I have talked to the dr and they told me to drink plenty of water, take stool softeners and eat plenty of fiber! So I have been doing that, so we will see. So far something is helping a little! 
Gue, you are supposed to O I think they said it was 24 to 48 hours after your pos test. Good luck! :hugs:


----------



## gueyilla1985

I bought so frer and im not gonna test till i get to hawaii so wish me luck!! I really hope that i see 2 lines when i do test


----------



## Megg33k

Good luck, honey! Enjoy Hawaii!


----------



## padbrat

Hawaii... I am jealous...


----------



## ovenbun

Can i join you ladies I had 3 early MMC last year i've had to stop TTC since December beacuse of invesitgation(which feels like forever) i had a HSG yesterday all clear. I have one more BT I will get my result after that my AF is due in 2 weeks so I can start TTC next mth even though i will be TTC whilst waiting for my results appt I just can't wait anymore so have made the decision to TTC next mth back to:sex:.


----------



## gueyilla1985

I got another :bfn: this morning. Dam i need to stop testing!!! :rofl:


----------



## Megg33k

ovenbun said:


> Can i join you ladies I had 3 early MMC last year i've had to stop TTC since December beacuse of invesitgation(which feels like forever) i had a HSG yesterday all clear. I have one more BT I will get my result after that my AF is due in 2 weeks so I can start TTC next mth even though i will be TTC whilst waiting for my results appt I just can't wait anymore so have made the decision to TTC next mth back to:sex:.

I'm sorry, honey! Sounds like its been a rough road! :hugs: I'll get you added. No problem!



gueyilla1985 said:


> I got another :bfn: this morning. Dam i need to stop testing!!! :rofl:

I'd tell you to wait 2 days and try again... but you won't! :haha:


----------



## jonnanne3

Ok how about I absolutely love my doctor, but I called his office to schedule the scan and the girl asked me if I plan on keeping the baby???????????????? WTF? Did I say something to imply I wasn't?????????? I guess maybe they have to ask but really? That just kind of threw me back!


----------



## Megg33k

Wow... That's a hell of a question to ask on the phone!!! Do most people seeking an abortion actually call for prenatal care first?! WTF?


----------



## jonnanne3

I know! I was blown away! Kind of made me feel a little sick to my stomach! Well our appt is Thursday at 230. So at that point I should be about 6.5 to 7 weeks. So hopefully our beanie will be there with a heartbeat! Please pray for us and our little beanie! 
Thank you ladies and Megg...... Praying for yours to be a blastocyst today!!!!!!!!!!!! :hugs:


----------



## svetayasofiya

jonnanne3 said:


> Ok how about I absolutely love my doctor, but I called his office to schedule the scan and the girl asked me if I plan on keeping the baby???????????????? WTF? Did I say something to imply I wasn't?????????? I guess maybe they have to ask but really? That just kind of threw me back!

Dude that's f*cked up. :growlmad:


----------



## grandbleu

*Jonnanne3* - so sorry that happened to you! I really can't believe it actually - it kind of reminds me when I walked into planned parenthood for help in the midst of my miscarriage crying and the nurse said, "are you "continuing"? Like did I want this baby or was it a good thing I was miscarrying...I think the tears made it obvious I wanted "to continue" as she so nicely put it. Are you thinking about switching doctors or is it just this secretary that doesn't have clue for what/how to say things?


----------



## jonnanne3

grandbleu said:


> *Jonnanne3* - so sorry that happened to you! I really can't believe it actually - it kind of reminds me when I walked into planned parenthood for help in the midst of my miscarriage crying and the nurse said, "are you "continuing"? Like did I want this baby or was it a good thing I was miscarrying...I think the tears made it obvious I wanted "to continue" as she so nicely put it. Are you thinking about switching doctors or is it just this secretary that doesn't have clue for what/how to say things?

I absolutely love my dr and I won't go anywhere else. But you can best believe that I will say something to him when we go. I mean, we have been trying for 4 years with 5 miscarriages. Why did she think it would be ok to just aska random question like that? I know she may be new, but why is that an ok question for anyone? That is something that the paitient should talk to the doctor about, not the receptionist!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gueyilla1985

Megg for you im gonna wait lol..
jonnanne what a bitch!!! I cant believe she asked that!!

Good Morning!!! I really think im at 8dpo even tho my ff says 12dpo i have a crampy feeling in my pelvic area. but all my stuff has left to hawaii!! I leave tues. but anyway my temp went up again yay i guess but at the same time im iffy about it i dont wanna test until after i get to hawaii. so i hope this is it


----------



## bbhopes

I think you should say something when you go in for sure, it's not right to have to go through that. What a thing to ask!! 
It's like when I had my MC in 2007, I was bleeding so bad for so long, that we ended up at the ER and they put me in the area with all the babies and kids, and then the dr comes in and asks me how far along I am pregnant... HELLO!!! People can say the STUPIDEST things at times we are more vulnerable.


----------



## LunaBean

Some people just don't think..Id been to the docs to my midwife appointment..and a few weeks later when I'd miscarried..I rang to get a repeat prescription..and ordered codeine and folic acid (Im on prescribed 5mg cus of my epilepsy), and the receptionist said 'You do know you shouldn't be taking codiene when you're pregnant, it's extremely harmful to the baby' and I was like 'Im not actually pregnant anymore' and she just said 'Oh right'. Receptionists think they're doctors sometimes!


----------



## ttcstill

gueyilla1985 said:


> Megg for you im gonna wait lol..
> jonnanne what a bitch!!! I cant believe she asked that!!
> 
> Good Morning!!! I really think im at 8dpo even tho my ff says 12dpo i have a crampy feeling in my pelvic area. but all my stuff has left to hawaii!! I leave tues. but anyway my temp went up again yay i guess but at the same time im iffy about it i dont wanna test until after i get to hawaii. so i hope this is it

You are driving yourself mad...... I bet your going to get your bfp and you are going to find that you did o between the 17-19th some bfp's take longer to show up......I got mine in may last year at 10dpo, the one in Jan i didnt get until 17 dpo and this one I got dead on the money 14 dpo..... Your temps going back up is a great sign I am keeping you and everyone in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## ovenbun

jonnanne3 said:


> grandbleu said:
> 
> 
> *Jonnanne3* - so sorry that happened to you! I really can't believe it actually - it kind of reminds me when I walked into planned parenthood for help in the midst of my miscarriage crying and the nurse said, "are you "continuing"? Like did I want this baby or was it a good thing I was miscarrying...I think the tears made it obvious I wanted "to continue" as she so nicely put it. Are you thinking about switching doctors or is it just this secretary that doesn't have clue for what/how to say things?
> 
> I absolutely love my dr and I won't go anywhere else. But you can best believe that I will say something to him when we go. I mean, we have been trying for 4 years with 5 miscarriages. Why did she think it would be ok to just aska random question like that? I know she may be new, but why is that an ok question for anyone? That is something that the paitient should talk to the doctor about, not the receptionist!!!!!!!!!!!!!Click to expand...

.


----------



## ovenbun

I think it's amazing the lack of tact some people have with the comments they make they don't realise the hurt it causes, when i returned to work after my 3rd MC my manager took me to one side and advised I start dealing with the fact I may never have children I mean really what a thing to say. Def not want i wanted to hear on in fact her place to say I appreciate not the same but !!!!!


----------



## Megg33k

OMG! Why do people say that sort of shit?


----------



## dawny690

Megg33k said:


> OMG! Why do people say that sort of shit?

Off topic here you looking forward to tomorrow? And I agree some people need to keep their mouths shut at times like that sounds like something my adopted dad said when I had a miscarriage a few yrs ago he came out wit oh well its a good job you lost it as you cant afford it he didnt like it when I said a baby needs loove aswell you know you cant buy love or a baby and thats why I hate him xxxx


----------



## MissMaternal

I can't believe the receptionist said that! While we're on the topic of stupid things people say, one of my closest friends said to me after my second loss something along the lines of "if it turns out you can't carry a baby to term, i would be your surrogate" and i was left thinking "ok, don't rule me out just yet, thanks..."

Lol!


----------



## Megg33k

dawny690 said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> OMG! Why do people say that sort of shit?
> 
> Off topic here you looking forward to tomorrow? And I agree some people need to keep their mouths shut at times like that sounds like something my adopted dad said when I had a miscarriage a few yrs ago he came out wit oh well its a good job you lost it as you cant afford it he didnt like it when I said a baby needs loove aswell you know you cant buy love or a baby and thats why I hate him xxxxClick to expand...

That's awful, Dawn! :hugs:

Yes, I'm looking quite forward to it! Only about 25 hours to go now! :yipee:



MissMaternal said:


> I can't believe the receptionist said that! While we're on the topic of stupid things people say, one of my closest friends said to me after my second loss something along the lines of "if it turns out you can't carry a baby to term, i would be your surrogate" and i was left thinking "ok, don't rule me out just yet, thanks..."
> 
> Lol!

I've had more than 1 person offer... and I know they mean well... but it always breaks my heart. :( I don't want people assuming that I'll need a GD surrogate, thanks! I do try to remember that its an incredibly kind offer though... but a bit misguided sometimes.


----------



## ovenbun

brilliant! I havn't had the surrogate offer yet but can't wait thats completly ignorant I always get really angery when people say i have infertility - I have been pregant 3 times i'm not infertilie, i am not meaning to offend any one is isn't able to concieve it is just the ignorance people express. 
It's so differcult not to get stressed with all of these comments which we know has such a negative effect on TTC trying to create a sence of calm is almost impossible for me- I love some tips on managing this if any of you loverly ladies has any. Im having a real difffercult one at the moment i've been off work for a while and my collegules are convinced I have depression and I don't but I have been upset on occasion in the workplace which has lead them to this conclusion I feel really angery they have come to this conclusion, im due to go back soon and i feel i will have to convince them i am not (very bad for stress levels). I am allowed to grieve.


----------



## padbrat

I am back at work on Monday... I normally have a month off after I m/c, this time I am only having a week. I don't feel ready to return.... I am dreading it.


----------



## Megg33k

ovenbun said:


> brilliant! I havn't had the surrogate offer yet but can't wait thats completly ignorant I always get really angery when people say i have infertility - I have been pregant 3 times i'm not infertilie, i am not meaning to offend any one is isn't able to concieve it is just the ignorance people express.
> It's so differcult not to get stressed with all of these comments which we know has such a negative effect on TTC trying to create a sence of calm is almost impossible for me- I love some tips on managing this if any of you loverly ladies has any. Im having a real difffercult one at the moment i've been off work for a while and my collegules are convinced I have depression and I don't but I have been upset on occasion in the workplace which has lead them to this conclusion I feel really angery they have come to this conclusion, im due to go back soon and i feel i will have to convince them i am not (very bad for stress levels). I am allowed to grieve.

The only way to cope is to realize that there are morons everywhere and you can't control what they say and do. Just try to understand that they don't mean to be awful most of the time, and they're completely ignorant to what they should be saying. Yes, their words hurt or make you angry or whatever... but be "better" by not caring. Let it roll off your back because you KNOW they're not meaning to be cruel! :hugs:



padbrat said:


> I am back at work on Monday... I normally have a month off after I m/c, this time I am only having a week. I don't feel ready to return.... I am dreading it.

Sending you love and strength, my love! :hugs:


----------



## ovenbun

padbrat said:


> I am back at work on Monday... I normally have a month off after I m/c, this time I am only having a week. I don't feel ready to return.... I am dreading it.

Hi padbrat are you should go? only from my own experience I went back to work after a week from my 1st MC and 2nd and it didn't do me any favours although i was fine during work hours I was struggling to cope I ended up breaking down in the work place which is the worst thing cos now they all think im depressed:nope:. I'm not saying this to scare but if you don't feel ready then take some more time if you can will your Dr sign you off ??
I hope my comments havn't made you more scared it is not my intention - i'm back to work on Monday too and also dreading it so I know how you feel, although havn't had a MC this time just finding it very differcult- good luck.


----------



## CJSG1977

Miss Maternal I also had someone offer to be my surrogate. I think people genuinely believe thats a helpful thing to say, but for me I actually want to carry my child!

Pad should you be going back hun? Your recovery is not just important with regards to going back to work but for your own mental strength! And to be strong when you feel you can ttc again! I hope you are taking it easy and that they will support you.

Good advice Megg! They are not in your situation ovenbun and so have no idea. With 6 losses behind me I have heard some of the most ridiculous things. Even my sister goes round telling everyone I will never be a mother! And she lost custody of her son whom I am trying to get custody of and she says that she is giving me the chance to be a mum and I should be grateful for the gift!! WTF!!! People really are IDIOTS!


----------



## CJSG1977

I went for my scan yesterday. Got there nice and early and time it perfect for the fluids and needing to be desperate etc. So I walk in and sit down. My appointment wasnt for 35 mins and the women called me in cause the previous 2 ladies did not have full bladders. And I was like, you have no chance love. My appointment is 10 too, I'll be ready then LOL. So 3 of us sat there necking water and I went in first, 3 mins before my actual appt time! How accurate was I LOL! 

I am pleased to say I do not have a hostile uterus!!! Everything was perfect. I was CD15 and she could only see one follie measuring 2cm. Not that means I ov either EARLY!!! Meaning to early in my opinion, or I am ovulating a lot later than I think!!! The U/S never said ought, this is just my presumption. But I am figuring that maybe it has something to do with me not producing enough eggs.... so that I get a good mature one??? Clomid would help with that right?? I should be back with my bitch face specialist soon I hope. I will chase next week. But I believe clomid is my next step.

I am so pleased that my scan went well. Even though I was certain it would be fine. I just hope that this will mean things moving along now. I am going to be strong with my bitch face FS cause last time she walked all over me and made me feel like crap!

I know I have missed a lot and I am trying to catch up. But I think of you all regularly and will try post back x


----------



## ovenbun

CJSG1977 OMG your sister what? 
glad your scan went OK it's differcult not to wonder around what the results say I had a scan a few weeks ago and despite them telling me everthing is OK i still wonder about the fact I O late and AF is only 2 days to which my consultant says it fine.


----------



## CJSG1977

I know, my sister is not the most pleasant of people I am afraid.

I was so positive but now I am freaking that cause that was normal....what isnt then!!! And is my FS just going to say nothing wrong, keep try, it will happen. Cause if she does, I might scream!!!! I think it must have something to do with my LP or my body not producing enough follies / eggs and that they arent being matured. So that would be a FSH issue and CD24 came back as normal?? But it has to be done CD3 right?


----------



## ovenbun

CJSG1977 said:


> I know, my sister is not the most pleasant of people I am afraid.
> 
> I was so positive but now I am freaking that cause that was normal....what isnt then!!! And is my FS just going to say nothing wrong, keep try, it will happen. Cause if she does, I might scream!!!! I think it must have something to do with my LP or my body not producing enough follies / eggs and that they arent being matured. So that would be a FSH issue and CD24 came back as normal?? But it has to be done CD3 right?

stay positive i'm just trying to trust in what the specilist say we have opposite proplems I O late giving me a short LP and I have too many follicles but no POCS. I was also concerned that my FSH was taken at the end of the mth I did point out to the Dr that the test wasn't day specific but he seamed to gloss over it. I am seeing a new consultant now at the RCM in London he seams to be saying the same as the previous one all i can do now is try and trust. maybe change FS if your not happy ?


----------



## Megg33k

Yes... FSH needs to be done on CD3. Glad your uterus isn't hostile though! :)


----------



## ttcstill

ovenbun said:


> I think it's amazing the lack of tact some people have with the comments they make they don't realise the hurt it causes, when i returned to work after my 3rd MC my manager took me to one side and advised I start dealing with the fact I may never have children I mean really what a thing to say. Def not want i wanted to hear on in fact her place to say I appreciate not the same but !!!!!

I totally agree and it really sucks that people do not think before they speak. words are not something you can take back they should have at least figured that out by now.


----------



## ttcstill

ovenbun said:


> I think it's amazing the lack of tact some people have with the comments they make they don't realise the hurt it causes, when i returned to work after my 3rd MC my manager took me to one side and advised I start dealing with the fact I may never have children I mean really what a thing to say. Def not want i wanted to hear on in fact her place to say I appreciate not the same but !!!!!

I totally agree and it really sucks that people do not think before they speak. words are not something you can take back they should have at least figured that out by now.

Where is gueyilla1985 I hope so got her BFP......


----------



## MissMaternal

Pad i really hope tomorrow goes ok for you. If you don't feel ready though please put yourself first and give it some more time :hugs: xx


----------



## gueyilla1985

So no :bfp: or af DAM!!!! but high temps and cramps..


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Your chart looks gorgeous hun ! FX for you :dust:


----------



## bbhopes

I also had a offer for sorogocy, but it was someone that offered my hubby and it really got my back up as I have nothing wrong with me, and to imply I do, really bothers me. Not to mention the obvious questions of why is she offering my hubby...and not me personally.


----------



## gueyilla1985

So this morning i got a :bfn: oh well i guess im out my temp also dropped a bit not much but still


----------



## CJSG1977

Oh Gueyilla! Your not out till AF comes!! FX for you. x

ovenbun I think I will see what she is like on our next appt. If she is still rude I will request a different FS.

BB that is certainly very strange thing for that person to do. I think I would politely confront the rudeness of her suggestion!

I think I may have missed this cycle if I ov'd before CD14.... I BD CD10, CD16 and today CD17. DTD was uncomfortable yesterday which usually is the case around ov... so I am hoping my ov is today. Which would make my LP 13 days... which is long enough. FX thats the case.


----------



## CJSG1977

And Gueyilla your temp drop is only relevent if it drops below cover line


----------



## padbrat

Hey guys, thanks for your concerns... I so wish I had listened... 

I went to work and I struggled all day. Everyone was asking how I was, did I feel better, had I got rid of the virus etc etc... It just got too much. I was in bits in the bathroom and a colleague came in and she told me she had lost her 4th baby in March. It was so lovely to know someone else understood. She said if I needed to bugger off early to just go and she would sort it all out with work.

You guys are sooooo right and wise... I should have listened. However, I am hoping that future days will be better. I have my long weekend away to look forward to.

CJ I suffered with a horrible RMC and didn't know any better. Now I have an amazing Obs who has told me she will prescribe what ever I need to keep my next baby... even steriods. That is the sort of medical help you need on your side hun.

Meggy how are you doing? When do you test?


----------



## ovenbun

bbhopes I would have been insulted as well and agree with CJSG1977 that you should say something although I proberly wouldn't because im a woose.

Padbrat Im glad for you toady is over the first day is alway the worst and thats over now it's hard to go back but normality is also good. Don't worry about crying in the loo if it helps i've done it twice and at my desk and in the coffee room :cry: 

Does any one have any thoughts im going to TTC next mth after 5 mth break I'm beging it feel increasly nervous mainly over I have a short LP of only 9days the consultant says this doen't matter but i have read so much saying it does. I want to trust him and next time will be OK but I have my doubt's because of this. Also I have a light AF again apparently nothing to worry about but.......


----------



## Megg33k

Testing on Wednesday, I suppose. 10dpo. Nervous... Certain it'll be BFN. :(


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Think positive Megg :hugs: I think your chart looks very similar too your first one , I am thinking about ya


----------



## Megg33k

Ruskiegirl said:


> Think positive Megg :hugs: I think your chart looks very similar too your first one , I am thinking about ya

I know... It really does! I do worry it'll drop off though!


----------



## Megg33k

Also, CONGRATS to someone who isn't on the site anymore but got her BFP Saturday... babywanted73! :)


----------



## jonnanne3

That is exciting Megg! I can't wait until Wed!!!!!! Congrats babywanted73! 

This damn spotting is enough to drive someone mad! It only happens once a day and it is usually in the evenings! But my cervix is high and closed. So where the hell is the spotting coming from????????? I have cut back on how much I watch Jordan so I don't have too much to do. It kills me that I can't have him here as much. Emma too. :cry: But I have to do what I have to do. So I try to rest and take it as easy as I can.
I guess the truth on whether not I need to keep it up, will be determined on Thursday. Please keep us in your thoughts and prayers! :hugs: Thank you ladies!


----------



## Megg33k

Thinking of you, Anne!


----------



## gueyilla1985

SO I have no idea when :witch: is supposed to be here so i have to wait till she desideds to show. AHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Fairybabe

Ovenbun, my lp was also short, about 9 days. Now I have no way of knowing if it had anything to do with my two losses, but when I finally convinced my doc to do a 7day post ov progesterone test, it was really low, barely near the level that would even convince docs I was ovulating, which clearly I was cos it's the same cycle as got me preggo now! Anyway, I'm on progesterone pessaries and (fingers still crossed) I've never got this far before. The important thing is to get tested 7dpo, not just day21. Stick to your guns! Hope that helps.
Fairy x


----------



## ttcstill

gueyilla1985 said:


> So this morning i got a :bfn: oh well i guess im out my temp also dropped a bit not much but still

Sweetie your temps still look great and are way above your coverline.....from my experience when AF is on her way you see significant continuous drops leading up to her arrival. keeping everything crossed for you.

Megg----- cant wait to see a test result!


----------



## ttcstill

Okay so we went to my sisters yesterday and she is still in pain from surgery Friday....she had a tummy tuck. When my husband was telling my brother in law that It was harder to control his bike with my son on the back because he weighs more than me. My son asked how much I weighed and when I answered somewhere between 138-142 my SIS says Omg you weigh more than me. Wtf.....I'm pregnant and your have you excess cut away like its a walk in the park.ughhhh!


----------



## ovenbun

Fairybabe said:


> Ovenbun, my lp was also short, about 9 days. Now I have no way of knowing if it had anything to do with my two losses, but when I finally convinced my doc to do a 7day post ov progesterone test, it was really low, barely near the level that would even convince docs I was ovulating, which clearly I was cos it's the same cycle as got me preggo now! Anyway, I'm on progesterone pessaries and (fingers still crossed) I've never got this far before. The important thing is to get tested 7dpo, not just day21. Stick to your guns! Hope that helps.
> Fairy x

Thanks fairybabe I have had my 7dpo test done like you my progestrone was low at this point my consultant referred me to St Mary's who said LP didn't matter and wouldn't give progetrone or any other treatment:nope: Im feeling nervous because it's time for us to TTC again and I worry it is a problem. 
fingers crossed for you :thumbup:


----------



## padbrat

So..... have you tested Megg???????


----------



## Megg33k

Yeah... Nothing exciting. 10dpo BFN. Maybe Friday will be better. I'd like to take spot 185.


----------



## mrphyemma

Everything crossed Megg x

AFM, I think I am now in the 2ww, 3rd cycle since my MC, trying to stay positive. Last night I dreamed that I got a BFP and felt on top of the world until I realised that I was looking at the back of the test and the two pink lines were actually dye that had run out of the back (wtf?) Crazy dreams.


----------



## Tigerlilies

Meggs, FX'd for that bfp on Friday!

Ovenbun, a short LP means a lot! Those ppl at St. Mary's are morons! I would request a referral to somewhere else. I had LP of 10-11 days, normal progesterone but b.c of that shorter LP the specialist said my eggs weren't maturing enough and I was given clomid to help.


----------



## Megg33k

Maybe its a good sign, Emma! :) I'd take even that sort of BFP right now! LOL


----------



## gueyilla1985

no :bfp: i hate to say it but i think i didnt happen this month oh well maybe next. BTW IM IN HAWAII!!!


----------



## joey300187

thought id come and update you all. i ahd my 12 week scan yesterday and baby is perfect. kept waving at us and lifting its leg n bum up ;) was so magical cant believe im finally gonna be a real mammy ;) good luck to everyone ttc and hope all the pregnancies on here go very smothly xxxxx


----------



## Fairybabe

Fantastic news Joey! Hope the next six months are blissfully happy!

Fairyx


----------



## joey300187

thank you so much!! have u had ur 12 week scan yet hun? xx


----------



## Fairybabe

Not yet! One week today! Had a private scan at 9+5, all good. And using the doppler to check in with bubs every few days, or if I have a confidence wobble. We are also waiting to announce til after the scan. 
Fairy x


----------



## joey300187

bless you i do that with the doppler ;) hope the enxt week flys by for you xxx


----------



## maratobe

thats fantastic news joey!! :hugs:
i cant wait for mine in 2 weeks :)


----------



## joey300187

thanks hun ;). have u seen bubs yet or will it be the first time? xx


----------



## Megg33k

Great news, Joey! Fantastic!

Sorry, Guey! :hugs:


----------



## CJSG1977

Thats wonderful news Joey!!!

Cant wait to hear about your next scan Fairy!!! And to see a pic!!! Glad you have the doppler!

xx


----------



## ttcstill

gueyilla1985 said:


> no :bfp: i hate to say it but i think i didnt happen this month oh well maybe next. BTW IM IN HAWAII!!!

Have fun in hawaii but I would stay out of the hot tub..... your temps are still up there and you could very well be preggers..... how long are your average cycles?


----------



## jonnanne3

We have a baby with a heartbeat! :happydance: We are on :cloud9: I will post the pic when I get home tonight. Thank you all! :hugs:


----------



## Dazed

OK, Jonnanne3 I can read you great news on your stats but not on here for some reason but I just want to say CONGRATS! I am so thrilled to ready all is well. GREAT BIG :hug:

ETA - YAY I can see it now!


----------



## joey300187

aww Jonnanne thats so fab!! ur picture is lovely too ;) xxxx


----------



## Megg33k

Congrats, Anne! That's fantastic!!! :hugs:


----------



## ttcstill

gueyilla1985 said:


> no :bfp: i hate to say it but i think i didnt happen this month oh well maybe next. BTW IM IN HAWAII!!!

I think you are fine your temps are still high

Anne -:happydance:congrats


----------



## Bittersweet

Brill news :). Xx


----------



## Megg33k

My temps are still high, but I'm still getting BFN's. I'm done testing now until my beta comes back on Monday. I'm going to go crazy this weekend... err.. crazier!


----------



## jonnanne3

As you can see from my avatar, I was able to upload the pic on my phone. But here is the same pic so you can see our precious little bean!!!!!!:cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







Baby Clifton 04-21-2011.jpg
File size: 48.8 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Megg33k

Gorgeous bean, Anne! I'm so happy for you!


----------



## Fairybabe

Fab news jonanne!!! So happy for you all!!!


----------



## mrphyemma

Congratulation Jonnannne! You must be on cloud nine! x

Don't give up Megg. Everything crossed for you still. xx


----------



## Megg33k

Not giving up... temp still up... not testing again. Monday will tell the tale. Just trying to stay sane through the weekend!


----------



## maratobe

YAY joanne that is awesome sweety!! :hugs:
meg, still got everything crossed sweetheart :hugs::)


----------



## dawny690

Anne thats fab news congrats knew it would be ok and Meggles keep your chin up babes xxxx


----------



## Megg33k

Pics in my journal. My $Tree wasn't quite negative yesterday, but not quite positive either. I don't know what to call it. I can't test now though... out of town with no tests. Betas Monday... shred of hope with my "not quite negative"! LOL I want that #185 so bad I can taste it!


----------



## gueyilla1985

Well the :witch: got me today. oh well onto next cycle...


----------



## Tigerlilies

Meggs, I got a very faint pos on a dollar tree test then tested on a first response and that one was blazing pos! So.......FX'd!!!


----------



## svetayasofiya

Fx'd Megg! :hugs:


----------



## Fairybabe

Rootin for a bfp megg!


----------



## maratobe

YAY FX meg!!! :hugs::dust:


----------



## Megg33k

I hope you're all right... I can't stand the blood wait!


----------



## dawny690

Sounds good Megg F'X xxxx


----------



## CJSG1977

Everything crossed Megg! I hope your not so negative is a beautiful positive on the betas.xx


----------



## jonnanne3

Thinking of you Megg! I am sending positive vibes your way! :hugs:


----------



## MrsGAnderson

good luck for today megg :D i hope this is it for you, have you tested today too? xxx


How is everyone? sorry i havnt been on, ive been trying to distance myself from thinking ttc, and chillout abit. I couldnt even tell you what day im on. 
This cycle i took my clomid days 5-9 because i still had a follical from my last cycle there until day 5> even though i did ovulate it just wouldnt budge. so psychologically I kept thinking we didnt have a chance this cycle (because initially they said i wouldnt be able to take my clomid). I have used OV tests and got my very strong positive so we BD'd the day i got the positive and the day after which was yesterday, but im not constantly thinking about needing to BD which is nice. I feel quite chilled! although i do keep having strange baby dreams. ??

If we dont concieve this cycle im taking 2-3 cycles off the clomid to chill, but theres still a possibility i can concieve naturally on my off cycles, its just whether i will or not. hopefully we wont have to take any off and I concieve this cycle FX..

sorry its long just thought id update :D xxx :dust:


----------



## padbrat

Hoping and praying for ya Meggy Moo xx


----------



## Megg33k

MrsGAnderson said:


> good luck for today megg :D i hope this is it for you, have you tested today too? xxx
> 
> 
> How is everyone? sorry i havnt been on, ive been trying to distance myself from thinking ttc, and chillout abit. I couldnt even tell you what day im on.
> This cycle i took my clomid days 5-9 because i still had a follical from my last cycle there until day 5> even though i did ovulate it just wouldnt budge. so psychologically I kept thinking we didnt have a chance this cycle (because initially they said i wouldnt be able to take my clomid). I have used OV tests and got my very strong positive so we BD'd the day i got the positive and the day after which was yesterday, but im not constantly thinking about needing to BD which is nice. I feel quite chilled! although i do keep having strange baby dreams. ??
> 
> If we dont concieve this cycle im taking 2-3 cycles off the clomid to chill, but theres still a possibility i can concieve naturally on my off cycles, its just whether i will or not. hopefully we wont have to take any off and I concieve this cycle FX..
> 
> sorry its long just thought id update :D xxx :dust:

Nope, didn't test today. I'll know in about an hour and a half though.


----------



## Dazed

Good Luck Megg! Fingers crossed its great news.


----------



## jonnanne3

I can't wait to hear your results! Good luck! :hugs:


----------



## Fairybabe

Fingers and toes crossed here Megg!


----------



## Megg33k

You shouldn't be so anxious to get bad news. Totally negative. <1. FML


----------



## Fairybabe

Well damn and blast it Megg!!! So sorry hun. Sending you big hugs.
Fairy x


----------



## lynnb

Megg - So sorry hun :cry:

Padbrat - Thinking of you sweetie :hugs:

CJSG1977 - Glad your scan went OK & that you don't have a hostile uterus

joey300187 - Congrats on your scan:happydance:, hope the rest of your pregnancy is hassle free 

Fairybabe - Hope your scan on Thurs goes well

maratobe - When is your scan?

jonnanne3 - So happy for you :happydance:, great scan piccy

gueyilla1985 - Sorry the :witch: got you, fingers crossed for your next cycle

MrsGAnderson - Glad to have you back, you sound so relaxed & good to know that you have a plan

AFM - Well I got a faint line on an IC this morning so I guess that makes me a little bit pregnant!!!!! Have to call the EPU tomorrow & see what they advise, but I'm testing with IC again tomorrow, Wed & Thurs to see if the line gets darker & then with my last digi on Fri.


----------



## Fairybabe

Lynn!!! Yay!! Excellent news. Praying for ever darkening lines for you! They should offer you an early scan.
Fairy x


----------



## mrphyemma

Oh, I'm so sorry Megg, I wasn't expecting that outcome :( x

Congratulations lynnb, wishing you a healthy pregnancy x


----------



## Tigerlilies

Congratulations Lynn!

Meggs, I'm so sorry hun.....:hugs:


----------



## padbrat

Megg I am crushed for you babes.... truly crushed... was hoping so much for a positive for you xx


----------



## Megg33k

lynnb said:


> Megg - So sorry hun :cry:
> 
> Padbrat - Thinking of you sweetie :hugs:
> 
> CJSG1977 - Glad your scan went OK & that you don't have a hostile uterus
> 
> joey300187 - Congrats on your scan:happydance:, hope the rest of your pregnancy is hassle free
> 
> Fairybabe - Hope your scan on Thurs goes well
> 
> maratobe - When is your scan?
> 
> jonnanne3 - So happy for you :happydance:, great scan piccy
> 
> gueyilla1985 - Sorry the :witch: got you, fingers crossed for your next cycle
> 
> MrsGAnderson - Glad to have you back, you sound so relaxed & good to know that you have a plan
> 
> AFM - Well I got a faint line on an IC this morning so I guess that makes me a little bit pregnant!!!!! Have to call the EPU tomorrow & see what they advise, but I'm testing with IC again tomorrow, Wed & Thurs to see if the line gets darker & then with my last digi on Fri.

Congratulations! Do you want me to go ahead and add you today? Or, are you wanting to wait? I couldn't tell in your wording which you'd prefer!


----------



## lynnb

Megg33k said:


> Congratulations! Do you want me to go ahead and add you today? Or, are you wanting to wait? I couldn't tell in your wording which you'd prefer!

Thanks Megg, can you not add me at the moment, I'd like to wait a few days & see what happens first


----------



## tryforbaby2

Lynnb, congratulations!

Megg, :sad2: I am very sorry. :hugs:


----------



## Fairybabe

H my word tryforbaby!! Didn't realise you were cooking twins!! How exciting!


----------



## joey300187

AFM - Well I got a faint line on an IC this morning so I guess that makes me a little bit pregnant!!!!! Have to call the EPU tomorrow & see what they advise, but I'm testing with IC again tomorrow, Wed & Thurs to see if the line gets darker & then with my last digi on Fri.

Awww Lynn!! so so happy for you!! congratulations sweetie xxxxx


----------



## roonsma

Congrats Lynn x :happydance:


----------



## Megg33k

Will do, Lynn! Just let me know!


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Lynn congrats hun !!!!!!
Megg sorry again sweetheart :hugs:


----------



## jonnanne3

Megg, I am so sorry! :hugs:


----------



## tryforbaby2

Thanks Fairybabe! I just found out a week ago! I seen them again today on the scan!


----------



## gueyilla1985

Im so sorry megg i thought this would be a pos one.
AFM the :witch: is still here but i think its going away lets hope that this cycle is gonna be a better one with a :bfp: at the end. well i got a house here in hawaii and we move in wen. so i will have more time to update


----------



## maratobe

lynnb said:


> Megg - So sorry hun :cry:
> 
> Padbrat - Thinking of you sweetie :hugs:
> 
> CJSG1977 - Glad your scan went OK & that you don't have a hostile uterus
> 
> joey300187 - Congrats on your scan:happydance:, hope the rest of your pregnancy is hassle free
> 
> Fairybabe - Hope your scan on Thurs goes well
> 
> maratobe - When is your scan?
> 
> jonnanne3 - So happy for you :happydance:, great scan piccy
> 
> gueyilla1985 - Sorry the :witch: got you, fingers crossed for your next cycle
> 
> MrsGAnderson - Glad to have you back, you sound so relaxed & good to know that you have a plan
> 
> AFM - Well I got a faint line on an IC this morning so I guess that makes me a little bit pregnant!!!!! Have to call the EPU tomorrow & see what they advise, but I'm testing with IC again tomorrow, Wed & Thurs to see if the line gets darker & then with my last digi on Fri.

:happydance::happydance::happydance: congrats hunny!!!!
my scan is in about 9 days WOOHOO next friday! :cloud9:


----------



## svetayasofiya

So very sorry Megg :hugs:


Congrats Lynn!


----------



## MrsGAnderson

tryforababy - wow twinnies :D congratulations :dust: and :hugs: xxx

Lynnb - congratulations on your ++ IC :D Happy healthy and loving months ahead xxx

Megg - i honestly cant believe this, im annoyed and upset for you hun.. your always so supportive of all of us! your a complete star and your deserve a little baby so much!!! :hugs: Xxx

maratobe - good luck for 9days :D i look forward to seeing your scan piccy :hugs: xx

AFM - i went today to have my follical checked up on. i ovulated a few days back so im really happy to announce that its dissolved... got blood work in the morning to tell me my progesterone levels! FX xxx


----------



## ttcstill

lynnb said:


> Megg - So sorry hun :cry:
> 
> Padbrat - Thinking of you sweetie :hugs:
> 
> CJSG1977 - Glad your scan went OK & that you don't have a hostile uterus
> 
> joey300187 - Congrats on your scan:happydance:, hope the rest of your pregnancy is hassle free
> 
> Fairybabe - Hope your scan on Thurs goes well
> 
> maratobe - When is your scan?
> 
> jonnanne3 - So happy for you :happydance:, great scan piccy
> 
> gueyilla1985 - Sorry the :witch: got you, fingers crossed for your next cycle
> 
> MrsGAnderson - Glad to have you back, you sound so relaxed & good to know that you have a plan
> 
> AFM - Well I got a faint line on an IC this morning so I guess that makes me a little bit pregnant!!!!! Have to call the EPU tomorrow & see what they advise, but I'm testing with IC again tomorrow, Wed & Thurs to see if the line gets darker & then with my last digi on Fri.

:happydance:

Meggs - :hugs:


AFM - appointment at 1:20 today to check on the little one hoping all is well!!!


----------



## lynnb

Good luck today ttcstill, hope little one is doing great


----------



## MrsGAnderson

ttcstill - goodluck for today hunny xx

How is everyone? Ive had my progesterone bloods taken today but i will have to wait untill next week now because of all the bank holidays :( but atleast ill be closer to my bfp by the time i find out xx


----------



## maratobe

YAY ttc! have fun hun i cant wait to find out about bub! :hugs:
meg how you doing hunny?? :hugs:
MrsG YAY for progesterone bloods! got my FX for your BFP! :happydance:
very excited for my scan soon :) cant believe i have made it to 11 weeks today!


----------



## CJSG1977

Hi girls, hope everyone is doing well!

I'm so sorry Megg!!! :hug:

Lynn CONGRATS!!! Cant wait to hear the lines are getting darker.

Hope things go well ttcstill!! xx

MrsG I'm really glad things went well ov wise. I am joining the clomid club soon too. So you can tell me allllll about it! Hope this is a great cycle for you fx. x

11 weeks Maratobe!!!!! :dance: Wonderful news!!

I am back in to see bitch face FS on the 24th May! I am SO happy right now. Then it should be clomid as my next step! I was hoping to see her in May. Know its daft but I had one of those conception readings and she mentioned a lot of stuff and said that May is very significant in regards to my treatment (never told her about it) and she said something will change. And she said July is significant and she sees me pregnant at xmas time. Said for me not to be surprised if it was this xmas... so my appt is May. Lets see if July brings anything!!!

Love and Hugs to anyone I have missed. xx


----------



## maratobe

CJSG1977 said:


> Hi girls, hope everyone is doing well!
> 
> I'm so sorry Megg!!! :hug:
> 
> Lynn CONGRATS!!! Cant wait to hear the lines are getting darker.
> 
> Hope things go well ttcstill!! xx
> 
> MrsG I'm really glad things went well ov wise. I am joining the clomid club soon too. So you can tell me allllll about it! Hope this is a great cycle for you fx. x
> 
> 11 weeks Maratobe!!!!! :dance: Wonderful news!!
> 
> I am back in to see bitch face FS on the 24th May! I am SO happy right now. Then it should be clomid as my next step! I was hoping to see her in May. Know its daft but I had one of those conception readings and she mentioned a lot of stuff and said that May is very significant in regards to my treatment (never told her about it) and she said something will change. And she said July is significant and she sees me pregnant at xmas time. Said for me not to be surprised if it was this xmas... so my appt is May. Lets see if July brings anything!!!
> 
> Love and Hugs to anyone I have missed. xx

sounds good for your visit hun!! good luck! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Ruskiegirl

HELP !!! Im so confused ! Are these really there ??? All started appearing within 1 minute and got darker before 10 minutes was up !
https://i62.photobucket.com/albums/h91/Bmxfreestylegirl/100_0515-1.jpg
https://i62.photobucket.com/albums/h91/Bmxfreestylegirl/100_0515.jpg
https://i62.photobucket.com/albums/h91/Bmxfreestylegirl/105_0508-1.jpg
https://i62.photobucket.com/albums/h91/Bmxfreestylegirl/105_0508.jpg


----------



## Fairybabe

Oooh I see something in the bottom pic and first inverted pic! Are they opks or preg tests?


----------



## Ruskiegirl

They are HPT's My OPKs have been darker then the control line all day long including with FMU


----------



## joey300187

oh my goodness!! it sure does look like some BFP's there ;). have you got a diff brand to try? really hope this is it for you. how many dpo are you?


----------



## Ruskiegirl

As far as i know i havent ovulated by normal signs , BUT there is a chance i oved right after af on cd 5


----------



## Fairybabe

Go get a first response ruskie!!

Afm, had my scan this morn! All perfect! And they've put me 2 days fwd. So we can finally tell everyone and am officially in 2nd tri! Still don't believe it! Am so thankful.

Fairy x


----------



## lynnb

That's great news Fairybabe :happydance:

Ruskie those look like BFPs to me, fingers crossed they are:flower:

Had my blood test this morning, now just have to wait & see if they get the results back to me today or if I have to wait until next Tuesday.


----------



## ttcstill

Ruskie those look great to me.......:dance:

I am doing fine the baby's heart rate was 170 and I see the doctor again on May 3rd!


----------



## roonsma

Looks like a BFP to me Ruskie, good luck hun :hugs:

Great news on the great scans Fairy and TTC :happydance:

xx


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Fairybabe Thats awesome news hun so happy for you !
lynnb GL Hun ! Hopefully they are great numbers
ttcstill Yay great heartbeat hun !

OPK still super positive this morning and another faint line on a hpt, Im gonna wait a few days before i nab a frer hopefully its real and mabey its a hyperovulation month for me which is highly possible!


----------



## Tigerlilies

Looking at your chart Ruskie, it looks like you O a few days ago, I wouldn't count that dip after AF, my temp always did that too. Luckily you dtd on those two days in a row so I would do hpt next Friday. I hope you caught that egg!


----------



## Megg33k

Just popping in quick to let you know that I'll be back on the IVF train in 4 weeks (ticker in my siggy). We're upping my meds and hoping for more eggs. He said the rest was textbook perfect. So, that's all we can change! FX'd! Meds start on May 26!


----------



## lynnb

Megg33k said:


> Just popping in quick to let you know that I'll be back on the IVF train in 4 weeks (ticker in my siggy). We're upping my meds and hoping for more eggs. He said the rest was textbook perfect. So, that's all we can change! FX'd! Meds start on May 26!

That's great news Megg, gonna be keeping everything crossed for you:flower:

Can you add my BFP please Megg

I've just had my HCG back & it's 336, I know it's still early days but I'm now feeling more confident & so happy :happydance:


----------



## hopefulmama2b

YAY Lynn!!!!! Congrats!! All kinds of good news on this thread today!


----------



## lynnb

hopefulmama2b said:


> YAY Lynn!!!!! Congrats!! All kinds of good news on this thread today!

That's the kind we like, anyone else got any??


----------



## joey300187

aww thats fab lynn ;) so pleased xxx


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Thats awesome Megg im thinking about ya for this next cycle !
Lynn great numbers hun !


----------



## Fairybabe

That's great TTCstill and Lynneb!!!

Hope all you girls in the US have avoided the big storms!

Fairy x


----------



## maratobe

Megg33k said:


> Just popping in quick to let you know that I'll be back on the IVF train in 4 weeks (ticker in my siggy). We're upping my meds and hoping for more eggs. He said the rest was textbook perfect. So, that's all we can change! FX'd! Meds start on May 26!

thats fantastic hun!!! come on baby!!! :hugs::hugs:
:dust::dust::dust:
lots of dust for everyone!!! :)


----------



## Dazed

The storms fizzed out here FB, but it was originally supposed to be terrible. Hope everyone else was safe.


----------



## jonnanne3

Congratulations Lynn! :hugs: 
I am glad to hear that your not giving up Megg! I know this cycle will be GREAT! :hugs:


----------



## Fairybabe

3rd time lucky Megg!!! Go girl! It's your turn now for sure.
Fairyx


----------



## Megg33k

lynnb said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> Just popping in quick to let you know that I'll be back on the IVF train in 4 weeks (ticker in my siggy). We're upping my meds and hoping for more eggs. He said the rest was textbook perfect. So, that's all we can change! FX'd! Meds start on May 26!
> 
> That's great news Megg, gonna be keeping everything crossed for you:flower:
> 
> Can you add my BFP please Megg
> 
> I've just had my HCG back & it's 336, I know it's still early days but I'm now feeling more confident & so happy :happydance:Click to expand...

Sure, sweetie! That's great! Yay for good #'s! :)


----------



## ovenbun

congratulations to new:bfp:

unfortunatly :bfn: for me this mth but going to start taking Vit B to lengthen LP and lots of :sex:


----------



## Megg33k

For insurance-related purposes, we're stuck waiting past the June cycle now. I'm very frustrated to not have a new date suddenly, but there's nothing I can do. Grrr...


----------



## ttcstill

lynnb said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> Just popping in quick to let you know that I'll be back on the IVF train in 4 weeks (ticker in my siggy). We're upping my meds and hoping for more eggs. He said the rest was textbook perfect. So, that's all we can change! FX'd! Meds start on May 26!
> 
> That's great news Megg, gonna be keeping everything crossed for you:flower:
> 
> Can you add my BFP please Megg
> 
> I've just had my HCG back & it's 336, I know it's still early days but I'm now feeling more confident & so happy :happydance:Click to expand...

Congrats Lynn

Megg- got everything crossed for you hun!

Ruskie- Whats going on with you?


----------



## Ruskiegirl

That really sucks Megg what a bunch of BS ! 
As for me im not really sure whats going on , I keep getting faint lines on HPT's opks are still positive also . I have cramps now instead of Ovulation pain . Guess im in limbo for a week or two now
These just taken less then 5 minutes ago!After a 30 minute hold :haha:
https://i62.photobucket.com/albums/h91/Bmxfreestylegirl/100_0550-1.jpg
https://i62.photobucket.com/albums/h91/Bmxfreestylegirl/100_0551-1.jpg
https://i62.photobucket.com/albums/h91/Bmxfreestylegirl/100_0552-1.jpg
https://i62.photobucket.com/albums/h91/Bmxfreestylegirl/100_0552.jpg
https://i62.photobucket.com/albums/h91/Bmxfreestylegirl/100_0551.jpg
https://i62.photobucket.com/albums/h91/Bmxfreestylegirl/100_0550.jpg


----------



## gueyilla1985

Hello everyone how are you all doing? i have not been on cause i didnt have internet in my new house but now i have been "barrowing" someone elses hehehe no updates here i have not been taking my temp as much cause i dont have a schedule but im gonna start tomorrow morning on a regular i started using my ovacue but it has not changed colors yet so oh well


----------



## ttcstill

Ruskiegirl said:


> That really sucks Megg what a bunch of BS !
> As for me im not really sure whats going on , I keep getting faint lines on HPT's opks are still positive also . I have cramps now instead of Ovulation pain . Guess im in limbo for a week or two now
> These just taken less then 5 minutes ago!After a 30 minute hold :haha:
> https://i62.photobucket.com/albums/h91/Bmxfreestylegirl/100_0550-1.jpg
> https://i62.photobucket.com/albums/h91/Bmxfreestylegirl/100_0551-1.jpg
> https://i62.photobucket.com/albums/h91/Bmxfreestylegirl/100_0552-1.jpg
> https://i62.photobucket.com/albums/h91/Bmxfreestylegirl/100_0552.jpg
> https://i62.photobucket.com/albums/h91/Bmxfreestylegirl/100_0551.jpg
> https://i62.photobucket.com/albums/h91/Bmxfreestylegirl/100_0550.jpg

Well that is just weird...... I know that an OV test can pick up pregnancy but not the other way around and you would think the hpt would be darker if the OV test was picking up hcg.......have you tried a different hpt like an frer?


----------



## Ruskiegirl

No , Dont have enough money to buy one i will have to wait till next friday to get one . Hopefully if these aren't faulty tests they will get darker before then


----------



## Megg33k

Nothing is 100%, but I might be moving forward in June after all. I'm a bit overwhelmed... but I don't think I can resist taking the opportunity that's been presented. I'll know more soon.


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Thinking about you Megg , Hope all is a go for June :hugs:


----------



## jonnanne3

Ruskie, I hope you get some answers soon! :hugs: I know you must be frustrated! 
Megg, I hope you will able to move forward with your June cycle! Good luck! Thinking about you! :hugs:

AFM, Well our old FS called me to congratulate us! God, I love my doctors! That just made me love him even more! And then we got our doppler in the mail!!!!!!!!!!!!! So I put the batteries in and read the directions and then went to town! I had a full bladder (Which I read that I should have since I am so early) and I got my pillow for my bum. I laid on the bed and I listened to my heartbeat to know what mine sounded like and I listened to other areas to make sure there wasn't any confusion. Well after all that, I went to right above my pubic line and listened very carefully........... The most AMAZING sound ever! (tearing up) 135 BPM!!!!!!!!!!! My heartrate was right around 90 BPM. I called my husband and let him hear it over the phone and he thought it was the neatest thing ever!


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Im 100 % sure im 3 dpo today ! I think there is something wrong with those tests cause now im not getting any lines but my opks have also gone negative. I read some on the hpts and some women were saying that they had positives around ovulation . Not sure why but i think that was the case for me


----------



## Fairybabe

Ruskie if it was ov let's hope it was a super strong eggy with all those lovely pink lines!! Fingers crossed you caught it!
Fairy x


----------



## Lucy1973

Hi, just popping in to say hi, and congrats fairybabe, I missed your news but glad all seems to be going well for you now. :happydance:

Hi to anyone who remembers me from ages ago! Congrats to new bfps, and to everyone still trying, big dust, and here's hoping you will all be big fat pregnant by Christmas/New Year! :hugs:
:dust::dust::dust:

Hi Megg! :kiss:


----------



## Megg33k

Heya, Lucy!!! :hugs: You ready for you baby girl to be here? Getting very close!


----------



## Lucy1973

Hi Megg, I am so ready to meet her now! Can't believe it is time already! :cloud9:

Really hoping your next try is THE ONE!:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Fairybabe

Thanks Lucy!!! Look at you almost fully cooked!!! Best of luck with the birth and please pop back in and show us a pic of your baby girl!
Fairy x


----------



## gueyilla1985

hello how is everyone doing?


----------



## dawny690

Im in a bad mood tonight will come back in a better mood soon i hope xxxx


----------



## svetayasofiya

:hi: Lucy!!! Nice to see you again! Wow, not long now! Time flies!!


----------



## padbrat

I am with you Dawnie... am in a big black angry mood....

and have a horrible massive cold sore that is so bad it woke my up at 4am this morning!!!

Boo to life!!! GRRRRRRRRRRR


----------



## Fairybabe

Pad and Dawny, sending you hugs cos you need them.

Sveta, congrats on getting past V day!

Megg, any more news about june? Fingers crossed those meds just need a boost and all will be well.

Fairy x


----------



## Firedancer41

Aw, congrats Anne Marie! Hope you are feeling good :)

:wave: to Lucy (or is it Maria???) Not long now-sending some good labor vibes your way!


----------



## mrphyemma

Hi ladies, I'm CD28, 13dpo and my temp hasn't crashed through the floor yet. Have been press-ganged by other bnb'ers to test so am holding my bladder for a couple of hours and then taking the plunge. Fingers crossed for a miracle. x


----------



## Megg33k

Fairybabe said:


> Pad and Dawny, sending you hugs cos you need them.
> 
> Sveta, congrats on getting past V day!
> 
> Megg, any more news about june? Fingers crossed those meds just need a boost and all will be well.
> 
> Fairy x

Just that I get to go forward. Nothing more. I won't know anything more until toward the end of this month or the beginning of June.



mrphyemma said:


> Hi ladies, I'm CD28, 13dpo and my temp hasn't crashed through the floor yet. Have been press-ganged by other bnb'ers to test so am holding my bladder for a couple of hours and then taking the plunge. Fingers crossed for a miracle. x

Ooh! Exciting!!! :) Everything crossed for you!!!


----------



## Lucy1973

Hi Sveta! Wow you are 24 weeks now, that's fantastic! Time flies doesn't it! :happydance:

Firedancer, yes it's Maria, thanks for the good vibes, thinking about labour for the first time is a bit nerve wracking, :wacko: but I also feel it's a miracle, after 2 MC's, to be finally having a baby at 38....its the most amazing thing, and I wish it for everyone here! :hugs::kiss:
:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Megg33k

Lucy1973 said:


> Hi Sveta! Wow you are 24 weeks now, that's fantastic! Time flies doesn't it! :happydance:
> 
> Firedancer, yes it's Maria, thanks for the good vibes, thinking about labour for the first time is a bit nerve wracking, :wacko: but I also feel it's a miracle, after 2 MC's, to be finally having a baby at 38....its the most amazing thing, and I wish it for everyone here! :hugs::kiss:
> :dust::dust::dust:

OMG! So, you're Maria? :rofl: How daft do I feel? I always wondered why that was in your siggy. So, why "Lucy1973" then?


----------



## mrphyemma

No miracles for me this time. BFN again. 7 more clomid cycles then it is the end of the road. :(


----------



## Megg33k

7 is a lot, Em! Lots can happen in 7 cycles! :hugs:


----------



## Lucy1973

Megg, Lucy cos I had a little cat called Lucy once, and 1973 year of birth....lol I didn't admit my real name for ages on here! :dohh:


----------



## Megg33k

Lucy1973 said:


> Megg, Lucy cos I had a little cat called Lucy once, and 1973 year of birth....lol I didn't admit my real name for ages on here! :dohh:

Oh wow! LOL Well, nice to meet you, Maria! :) I'm actually Megg! :haha:


----------



## jonnanne3

Well everyone, I was listening to my full bladder! :blush: I thought it was bubs heartbeat, but I guess I was wrong! Reason being that I went to the doctor today (sinus infection) and they did another scan! :cloud9: Baby is measuring 8 wks 3 days and according to my LMP, I should be 7wks 6 days and by last scan I should be 8 wks on the dot! We have another picture, but I am waiting for it to upload to my email. The heartbeat is at 160 BPM and looking AMAZING!!!!!! So my due date now is 12-9-11 and they are using this date as this scan is more accurate. 
The reason I know it was my bladder is because the doctor tried to listen with his doppler and he heard what I thought to be the heart, but he told me it was my full bladder! He said with my tilted uterus and baby is still little, I won't be able to hear it until maybe at the earliest, next week. I am ok with that! I was able to see bubs and I can wait a little longer!


----------



## MrsGAnderson

hey ladies, im not sure what day im on, maybe 9 or 10dpo, but i took a hcg test this afternoon and it looked negative at first but i went back to it (after the development time) and its got a faint pink line, im not sure what to think at the mo, just hope it isnt an evap and it gets darker over the next few days, hubby can clearly see it too, but FX, time will tell ey!

maria - good luck with you labour i hope its breezy :) xxx

megg - what are they doing with you now IVF wise? i hope your doing ok.. xxx :hugs:

emma - 7 cycles is alot and alot can happen like has been said, im sure you'll concieve within them cycles and go on for a healthy and happu 9months :D xxx


----------



## Fairybabe

OOOOh fingers crossed Mrs G!!!!!! Use a FRER with first morning urine tomorrow! That will help!! Very excited here for you!

Jonnane, a friend first found the HB on a home doppler for about 10seconds when i was 8wks6days. I never got to hear it cos it then vanished. In another week you have more chance. For the last month i've been able to find it each time. But sometimes (especially earlier) it can take 10mins or so to find, the angles are so subtle, the hb appears, you breathe, it goes! I found an empty bladder worked best, especially as the earlier you are the more firm you have to press. Couldn't hear a thing with full bladder. Great news on your good scan though!

Fairy x


----------



## jonnanne3

Thanks! I think I will hold off for a week or so just because I don't want to poke too much! LOL! Anyway as promised..... Here is our precious 8 wk 3 day old baby....... :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







Baby Clifton 05-02-2011.jpg
File size: 33.8 KB
Views: 6


----------



## hopefulmama2b

jonnanne3- Great scan pic! Glad to hear everything is going so great!

MsG- Fingers crossed!!


----------



## MrsGAnderson

I have put some pics up of my hcg test in the pregnancy testing forum if youse would like to look, but im not sure how many dpo i am, i think its 9-10... hmm lol.. very faint but fingers crossed, we will know for deffo by friday... ps, i avnt got any frers only these hospital test because i got a few for free ha, if they get darker i will do a digi by friday though xx

joanna - your scan piccy is lovely hunny, so please for you xx


----------



## gueyilla1985

i was sad because i thought that my hubby would have to deploy and that we would not hace time to try for a baby, found out my hubby is not going to deploy anytime soon and that i have time to get preggo. i think this is all a sign that god wants us to have another baby and that he is giving us time to do it.


----------



## hopefulmama2b

queyilla- great news!! I've read of a several military wives on here who talk about the struggles of ttc with deployments. I can't imagine. It's hard enough for those of us with husbands who are readily available! Glad to hear...and you're right maybe this is a sign.


----------



## Megg33k

Nothing going on with me yet... Meeting tomorrow morning to discuss my new medication protocol and starting birth control. Fun.


----------



## joey300187

jonnanne3 said:


> Thanks! I think I will hold off for a week or so just because I don't want to poke too much! LOL! Anyway as promised..... Here is our precious 8 wk 3 day old baby....... :cloud9:

awww what a beautiful little bubba u have ;) xxx


----------



## ttcstill

beautiful scan pic joanne and mrs g I am praying for you.


----------



## MrsGAnderson

Well girls!!!!! all the praying has helped IM PREGNANT!!! arggghhh :D

after my loss in november and this being my 6th and last cycle of clomid (i was going to take a break for a few months and then start clomid again) but I got my bfp yesterday, it was extrememly faint so i waited and tested a few times today before taking a clearblue digi :D :hugs: I pray you all get your bfp's, and im feeling good for this pregnancy, IM PRAYING its a STICKY LITTLE BEAN :) xxxx

Lots of love and dust :dust:
 



Attached Files:







IMG00211-20110503-1918.jpg
File size: 31.8 KB
Views: 5









IMG00207-20110503-1358.jpg
File size: 16.4 KB
Views: 5


----------



## bluesky

Congrats MrsG!!


----------



## Embo78

Congrats mrsG I KNEW you were :)


----------



## Lucy1973

Congrats Mrs G, that's fantastic! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## MrsGAnderson

thanks ladies, how are you all? xxx


----------



## Fairybabe

Woooooohoooooo yeah!!! Way to go Mrs G!!!! Sooooo please for you. Wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months and a very sticky bean! 

Fairyx


----------



## padbrat

Congratulations MrsG


----------



## Ruskiegirl

:happydance: Congrats Mrs G !


----------



## MsJMouse

Congrats Mrs G :happydance::happydance:


----------



## jonnanne3

Congratulations MrsG!!!!!!!!!!!! That is great! :happydance: :hugs:


----------



## hopefulmama2b

Congrats again MrsG!!!


----------



## tryforbaby2

Congrats Mrs G!


----------



## ttcstill

Congrats Mrs.G


----------



## dawny690

*Congrats Mrs G hope its a sticky bean for you x

AFM well i dont know whats going on at the min ran out of metformin and docs cant see me so i can get more but i have some feelings simular to pregnancy but im scared to test and get a bfn in case its in my head xxxx*


----------



## maratobe

congratulations MrsG!!!!


----------



## Tigerlilies

Megg33k said:


> Nothing going on with me yet... Meeting tomorrow morning to discuss my new medication protocol and starting birth control. Fun.

Is it really necessary to be on BC for one month or is it more to help regulate your cycle?


----------



## Firedancer41

Congrats Mrs. G! 

dawny, do they have to see you first, or could they call in a prescription?


----------



## MrsGAnderson

Oo test, then atleast you know if you need your metformin :) FX xxx


----------



## Megg33k

Congrats, MrsG!!! :hugs: I'll get you added!



Tigerlilies said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> Nothing going on with me yet... Meeting tomorrow morning to discuss my new medication protocol and starting birth control. Fun.
> 
> Is it really necessary to be on BC for one month or is it more to help regulate your cycle?Click to expand...

You have to be on BC for a minimum of at least 12 days (at least 6 days before downregging and 6 days during downregging)... but it has to start at the beginning of the AF prior to treatment. So, if I'd not started AF so soon, I wouldn't have to be on it for so long. I don't have time to have another full cycle and start AF again before my treatment cycle. Let me try and simplify that... I have to be on BCP no later than May 20. There's no way I can get through a whole cycle and get AF again by May 20. So, I have to start them now so I'll have had AT LEAST 6 doses before May 26. Its all quite confusing.


----------



## mrphyemma

Good Luck Megg, Hopefully it will be third time lucky for you honey. x

AF arrived for me today so onto another cycle I go. Hoping for another miracle.x


----------



## Megg33k

I was hoping I could keep her busy for you this time, Emma! :( Always hoping for a miracle! That's all we can do! :hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

I just went stalking, and I've missed TONS of BFP's! We're way over 186.. In fact, we're over 200 now! I've missed 15!!! No one bothers to come tell us!

Congrats to:

maaybe2010 Feb 10, 2011
truly_blessed May 4, 2011
maybabydoll Feb 4?, 2011
stacey_ Nov 7, 2010
lisamumof1 Dec 24?, 2010
strawberry19 Oct 16, 2010
Lynsay Oct 7?, 2010
KatienSam Sep 3?, 2010
fish girl Sep 23?, 2010
littlebabyno4 Jan 31, 2011
Cupcake1979 Dec 1, 2010
Shashy Dec 4, 2010
SuperKat Feb 18?, 2011
kelly89 Jan 6, 2011
truthbtold May 4, 2011

Also, I'm thinking of cleaning out the list again. The following people don't seem to be active on BnB anymore:

mika
HappyJacky
Felicia
Becs4410
1szfitzall
nicole1980
C&J
kdd0311
1stbabylost

And, I think its time I removed the 2 ladies who are out of the game. I remember 'bellascar' saying they were done... And, 'puppymom32' needs some way to be updated as a success due to the adoption of her gorgeous little boy, Xavier!!! I need to figure out how to fix that one... Not sure!

I'll do updates later!


----------



## roonsma

Congrats MrsG!! x

I'm waiting for that BFP from you again Emma :hugs:

Good luck for the next cycle Meg!! :happydance:

Hi to all xx


----------



## Tigerlilies

Megg33k said:


> You have to be on BC for a minimum of at least 12 days (at least 6 days before downregging and 6 days during downregging)... but it has to start at the beginning of the AF prior to treatment. So, if I'd not started AF so soon, I wouldn't have to be on it for so long. I don't have time to have another full cycle and start AF again before my treatment cycle. Let me try and simplify that... I have to be on BCP no later than May 20. There's no way I can get through a whole cycle and get AF again by May 20. So, I have to start them now so I'll have had AT LEAST 6 doses before May 26. Its all quite confusing.

I'll say! That is confusing! I really hope this is the last time you'll have to go through all this!


----------



## Ruskiegirl

GL this cycle Megg ! Im rooting for ya hun :hugs:
As for me im not announcing yet but i got a decent line this morning , Temps are triphasic if they stay high and my opk was also positive again ! Ill be testing the rest of the week with a big finish of digi and frer on Mother's Day ! I hope this is the real deal and not a dreaded evap :dust:


----------



## Tulip

At 6dpo, bloody hell Ruskie! Congratulations, hoping temp stays high and lines stay in pairs xxxx


----------



## mrphyemma

Wow Ruskie! Everything crossed for a singing and dancing digi on Mother's Day x


----------



## CJSG1977

Woop woop MrsG!!! Thats wonderful!!

And Ruskie!! OMG lets hope, I have everything crossed for you. Would be a wonderful mothers day pressie!!!

Megg I am routing for you sooooo much.xx

I am CD6, fully back on EPO and folic acid and vits. Great having some time off to actually give this month a FULL going at! I was gonna take soy but want to wait and see what bitch face FS says in a few weeks. In case she asks for more bloods I dont wanna mess up the results. Our new house is looking LUSH already. Cant believe how much we have done already. Want to try decorate soon now the flooring is down.

My friend who is going to get us a pub called this morning cause her son is messing up the pub she has given him and asked us to be on standby....awkward but we cant turn down a pub cause of him. So by Monday we may be gainfully employed again. Which will be fantastic!

Hello to everyone! Sorry if I have missed a lot. I will try keep on track. xx


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Temps still up this morning but they went higher , Had very weird vivid dreams about Henry the 8th probably cause i just got done watching The Tudors ! Also had a weird dream about some FBI lady who was bugging my house and i caught her so odd! Had another faint line this morning its not any darker but hopefully it gets darker tommorow!


----------



## Fairybabe

Fingers crossed for a good FS appt CJ! And congrats on the new house and hopefully the new soon to be pub!!

Good luck Megg!

Ruskie...sounds hopeful for you! Fingers and toes crossed for your mother's day gift!

Sorry the witch got you Mrsphyemma!

AFM, just had a letter from the hosp saying the results of the nuchal fold scan and bloods combined don't put me in a high risk category for Downs. So that is very good news. Hurrah!

Fairy x


----------



## Bittersweet

I know I'm not a regular poster in here. Firsty congrats mrsG and Fxd Ruskie

Sadly(but doubt anyone will notice haha silly me lurking alot) il need to leave this tread as I don't fit in anymore. I split with my oh 2 months ago so TTC went with him sadly.
Maybe when I'm over it all il meet someone else and TTC again but doubt itl be for a while.

By the time I return youl all have your bfps and babies!
Il keep popping in with my congrats if that's ok, jet don't feel I'm "part" of TTC anymore.

Loads of love and :dust:


----------



## Fairybabe

Bittersweet I'm so sorry to hear that. I really hope that life throws you some good luck in the very near future and that you meet your soulmate and go on to have healthy bouncing babies. 
All the very best.
Fairy x


----------



## VGibs

Tulip - Looks like you may have gotten some flack for not breastfeeding by your siggy's. Nothing annoys me more then when BF'ing Moms go on rampages to women who had a hard time of it. I gave up with my first daughter because I was in so much pain, luckily this time around it's going great. Not everyone is able to breastfeed, that is why they invented formula! Don't listen to the Boob-Nazi's! Its not easy for everyone!


----------



## jonnanne3

Congrats Ruskie! I am praying the lines get darker! :hugs:


----------



## hopefulmama2b

Love to see all of the BFPs that you found Megg!


----------



## Megg33k

Bittersweet said:


> I know I'm not a regular poster in here. Firsty congrats mrsG and Fxd Ruskie
> 
> Sadly(but doubt anyone will notice haha silly me lurking alot) il need to leave this tread as I don't fit in anymore. I split with my oh 2 months ago so TTC went with him sadly.
> Maybe when I'm over it all il meet someone else and TTC again but doubt itl be for a while.
> 
> By the time I return youl all have your bfps and babies!
> Il keep popping in with my congrats if that's ok, jet don't feel I'm "part" of TTC anymore.
> 
> Loads of love and :dust:

I know a few people in a similar position now... It breaks my heart. I know how badly you girls wanted to be mums, and the journey is hard enough without these sorts of bumps in the road! I'm sure you'll find someone and be back in the game one day though! :hugs: Thinking of you!


----------



## ttcstill

WOW - 

Ruskie- I really hope this is it for you dear. 

Bittersweet - I am so sorry to hear this, hopefully you will be back in the swing of things with the one who will always stand by you soon.


----------



## MrsGAnderson

good luck megg and ruskiegirl :) fingers crossed for you both!! :D xx

megg have you added me onto the first page? xx

how is everyone? xx


----------



## roonsma

Aww sorry Bittersweet, hope you're ok hun :hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

MrsGAnderson said:


> good luck megg and ruskiegirl :) fingers crossed for you both!! :D xx
> 
> megg have you added me onto the first page? xx
> 
> how is everyone? xx

Yes, hun... You've been added. The other 15 I posted about haven't yet.


----------



## MsJMouse

Sorry to hear that Bittersweet :hugs:

GL Ruskie


----------



## gueyilla1985

So i finally got my own internet.. sorry i have not been keeping up but i had to "barrow" someone elses and it sucked but now i have my own.

Im on cd14 and my ovacue finally changed from not fertile to high fertility. Im gonna go buy some opks just to make sure that its correct. So maybe i did ov on cd17 last cycle.


----------



## MrsGAnderson

thanks megg :D

how is everyone? im feeling well, ive got a drs app on tue and put my urine sample in for testing today but wont get the results back until mon which is good timing :D xx


----------



## MrsGAnderson

ruskiegirl - have you got a piccy of the test so we can all see. i love line watching :) xxx


----------



## Ruskiegirl

My camera is crap i tried grabbing pics but for some reason they are really blurry ! Ill post pics of my frers and digis this weekend if they are positive :thumbup:


----------



## MrsGAnderson

okay, my fingers are super duperly crossed for you xxx


----------



## Embo78

Hey megg. Can you add me again? Got my :bfp: today !!

So freaking scared! Didn't expect it to happen so fast :blush:


----------



## grandbleu

Congrats to the new BFPS *MrsG* and *Embo* (plus many others - thanks for your dedicated research *Meg*!)

:dust: Some extra sticky dust for newly prego ladies :dust:


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Congratz embo !


----------



## ttcstill

congrats embo


----------



## Megg33k

Embo78 said:


> Hey megg. Can you add me again? Got my :bfp: today !!
> 
> So freaking scared! Didn't expect it to happen so fast :blush:

Sure thing... Will do so later tonight! :) CONGRATS!!! :wohoo:



Ruskiegirl said:


> Congratz embo !

Why is the + HPT off of your chart? You okay?


----------



## Ruskiegirl

They arent getting any darker , and ive read alot of people were getting false positives and evaps within the time limit so i pulled them , Ill be doing frers this weekend so hopefully those show something if they do ill put them back up but for now i dont trust the ic's


----------



## MrsGAnderson

well good luck ruskie :) hopefully your just early and the hcp levels are taking a wee bit of time xxx

congratulations embo :) xxx


----------



## tryforbaby2

Good Luck Ruskie!!!

Congrats to the new BFP's!


----------



## CJSG1977

Congrats Embo! :dance: 

GL Ruskie I hope they get darker. It is still very early so try not to worry.x

Sorry to hear your news Bittersweet. I'm sure you will be back on your journey soon with a good man.

I am cd8 today and about to start smep. I'm excited as this month isn't just dtd. We have time to really enjoy trying this month. And I am mega loved up. I'm not much of a gushy person these days so i enjoy it when I feel like this. I'm starting to get butterflies about my appt too. 

x


----------



## VGibs

RUSKIE! Its saturday and that means its the weekend so get peeing missy!


----------



## lynnb

Congrats MrsGAnderson & Embo78

Fairybabe - great news on the nuchal fold scan & bloods, it must be a relief

Mrsphyemma - Sorry the witch got you

CJSG1977 - hope you appointment goes well, only a couple more weeks to go 

Ruskie - keeping everything crossed for you hun

Megg - hoping this cycle works for you


----------



## Ruskiegirl

:bfn: Temps are falling , This i hate to say it but looks like i wont get my wish at all ! I will keep testing but if my temps are falling like this with progesterone its not good so i wont be taking it anymore


----------



## Embo78

I'm so sorry Ruskie :hug:


----------



## gueyilla1985

Sorry Rusk


----------



## chevelle383

Hello everyone! Just stopping in to say Hi. Drs say they might induce at 39 weeks, so that would be only 3 weeks to go. Im going backwards to read the last few weeks , now. Hope I find lots of good news.


----------



## Megg33k

Sorry, Ruskie!

Wow, Chevelle! That's so soon! I bet you can't wait to meet her!


----------



## Embo78

Hey megg, sorry to be a pain but will you add me to the front page. PMA all the way!!!


----------



## dawny690

*Well I got some help from the doctor, he gave me some more metformin and amended my script so I get it for 3 x a day next time as well he also gave me some diet tablets as diets just werent enough and I am loosing weight nicely now  look at my ticker just hope it keeps working  some of the side effects from it are a bit unpleasant but I dont care  xxxx*


----------



## padbrat

hey ladies... sorry I have been a bit of a lurker lately..

Gratz on the BFP's!!

And well done Dawnie on your weight loss.

I have my specialist appointment come through regarding the results on our last baby. it is on the 23rd May... am crapping it. Have had a rough few weeks what with losing this baby and then we had to rush up to Liverpool as my Mother in Law was taken to hospital.... unfortunately she passed away before we could get there.

Makes you wonder what more horribleness life can throw at ya doesn't it?


----------



## MrsGAnderson

chevelle - wow! i cannot believe how far you have come, congrats and good luck for the induction... im sure youse will be fantastic parents :D xxx

megg - how are you feeling hun? xxx

ruskie - im so sorry hun, maybe this cycle off where your not thinking too much it might happen. good luck xxx

embo - congratulations hunny :D happy and healthy 8month more :D xxx

well done dawney on your weight loss :D xxx

AFM - im fine just tired, looking forward to seeing the dr on tuesday xx


----------



## Megg33k

Happy Mother's Day, ladies... even if its only to our angels and/or fur-babies!



Embo78 said:


> Hey megg, sorry to be a pain but will you add me to the front page. PMA all the way!!!

You're not being a pain... I plan to... I just haven't had the chance! I have so many to add/update, it won't be until I'm home long enough to do it. LOL Sorry for the delay. I'll do it first chance I get though.



dawny690 said:


> *Well I got some help from the doctor, he gave me some more metformin and amended my script so I get it for 3 x a day next time as well he also gave me some diet tablets as diets just werent enough and I am loosing weight nicely now  look at my ticker just hope it keeps working  some of the side effects from it are a bit unpleasant but I dont care  xxxx*

Excellent news, Dawn!!! :hugs:



padbrat said:


> hey ladies... sorry I have been a bit of a lurker lately..
> 
> Gratz on the BFP's!!
> 
> And well done Dawnie on your weight loss.
> 
> I have my specialist appointment come through regarding the results on our last baby. it is on the 23rd May... am crapping it. Have had a rough few weeks what with losing this baby and then we had to rush up to Liverpool as my Mother in Law was taken to hospital.... unfortunately she passed away before we could get there.
> 
> Makes you wonder what more horribleness life can throw at ya doesn't it?

OMG, Deb! :hugs: I'm so sorry, honey! :cry:



MrsGAnderson said:


> chevelle - wow! i cannot believe how far you have come, congrats and good luck for the induction... im sure youse will be fantastic parents :D xxx
> 
> megg - how are you feeling hun? xxx
> 
> ruskie - im so sorry hun, maybe this cycle off where your not thinking too much it might happen. good luck xxx
> 
> embo - congratulations hunny :D happy and healthy 8month more :D xxx
> 
> well done dawney on your weight loss :D xxx
> 
> AFM - im fine just tired, looking forward to seeing the dr on tuesday xx

Could be worse... Tired of waiting on my turn, tbh! Good luck Tuesday!


----------



## MrsGAnderson

thanks megg :) i know i wish you all the luck, hopefully third time lucky eh! xxx


----------



## ttcstill

Happy Mothers Day ladies I hope everyone has a bundle of joy to hold on to this day next year or at least one on the way.

Chevelle- that is great to hear very encouraging as I remember when I first joined this thread I watched as you were very skeptical and cautious in the first trimester - look at you now! I can not wait to be where you are!


----------



## gueyilla1985

HAPPY MOTHERS DAY!!!! to all you great ladies!!!

Well good news from me too my ov was confirmed today by ovacue!!! YAY!!! Im so happy to see it. me and the hubby have been :sex: twice a day since i got my high fertility on my monitor i hope my temps confirm it tomorrow morning.. now the 2ww!!!!


----------



## VGibs

Dawny - They give you tablets over there to help with weight loss??? What is it called???


----------



## Tigerlilies

Chevelle, yeaaah for holding baby in just 3wks!!!! How exciting!

Congratulations Embo!!!

Dawny, good for you! I hope this gets you to your goal fast but healthy! If you lose the 45lbs will they consider referring you to a fertility specialist?

Pad, :hug: I'm sorry hon.

Meggs, we're half way through May already, June will be here before you know it!

Good luck Gueyille! I hope you caught that egg!


----------



## dawny690

VGibs said:


> Dawny - They give you tablets over there to help with weight loss??? What is it called???

Yes they did for me its called Xenical or something like that lol xxxx


----------



## dawny690

Tigerlilies said:


> Chevelle, yeaaah for holding baby in just 3wks!!!! How exciting!
> 
> Congratulations Embo!!!
> 
> Dawny, good for you! I hope this gets you to your goal fast but healthy! If you lose the 45lbs will they consider referring you to a fertility specialist?
> 
> Pad, :hug: I'm sorry hon.
> 
> Meggs, we're half way through May already, June will be here before you know it!
> 
> Good luck Gueyille! I hope you caught that egg!

Thats what the gynocologist said they will help if i get my bmi to 35 and im getting there slowly but surely xxxx


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Well Af is here now WTT start BCP on sunday , I hope to be back TTC really soon going to start looking for a job so i can pound out my goals as quickly as possible ! My hopes are in summer 2012 to be TTC again !


----------



## gueyilla1985

Well i went to my appt and he gave me a referal to a FS YAY!!! :happydance: finally!!!! i just need to wait for them to call me so that we can get things rolling...


----------



## CJSG1977

Gueyilla wonderful about fs! That's great. We must hear how you get on!x

Ruskie sorry the witch got you. Rough cycle for you. I hope you are back ttc very soon darlin. Big hugs.

GL with the weight loss hun. My mate had a similar journey and has only a few pounds to go. You'll do it, wait and see!x

Chevelle! 3 weeks omg! Seems like yesterday. you must be excited and relieved the time is nearly here!

Megg, June will be here before you know! Xxxx

AFM, spent Sunday night in hospital and now being investigated for celiac disease and or gallstones. Just what I need right now. But cd12 and dtd to try! And appt soon. Just hope the pain stays minimal.so I can try! All in my journal.

Gonna read back and try catch up.x


----------



## Megg33k

Yay, Guey! :hugs: Glad you're getting help!

Sorry to hear that, CJ! Bollocks! You don't need anymore stress right now! :( Sending you love and hugs! :hugs:

Sorry girls... Still haven't updated. I will though... I swear it. I just haven't been online much lately!


----------



## CJSG1977

So sorry Pad! Big hugs darling. Doesn't rain, it pours. Hoping for good things for you very soon.x

MrsG is your appt today? How has it gone? Want to hear all.x


----------



## hopefulmama2b

Embo- Congratulations!!!

Padbrat- Sorry to hear about your mil. I hope you get the results you need on the 23rd. :hugs:

Ruskie- Good luck completing your goals so you can get back to the task at hand!


----------



## padbrat

Thank you luvvies. Is nice to know you are all with me even though I am a whingy cow at the moment.....

CJ hope you are OK chick x


----------



## ttcstill

Hope all is well for you lovely ladies.

Deb - i am still praying for you and your speedy recovery , quick answers, and forever baby.......miss you girl!


----------



## VGibs

Megg said bollocks hehehe I think it would sound funny in american accent


----------



## Megg33k

VGibs said:


> Megg said bollocks hehehe I think it would sound funny in american accent

I could probably video myself saying "bollocks" if you like... I don't know if I can say it without a hint of Brit though. I can't do a British accent... but I do think a tiny bit leaks through when I say words like "bollocks." Can't help it!


----------



## MrsGAnderson

Hi girls, abit of advice needed please. my best friend found out she was pregnant the other week and she's 1week further than me.. 

well the midwife sent her for an early scan becasue she had had a bit of spotting around her AF time... and the sac was visable but not fetus... now i know this is normal as she was only 5+3 but theyre sending her for another scan this friday when she;ll be just over 6. am i right in thinking she should be able to see the fetus this friday, and maybe even a heartbeat ???

thank girls xx


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Yeah she should be able to see both , But its not unheard of to not see anything before 8 weeks


----------



## Fairybabe

Mrs G, my understanding is that by 6weeks you should be able to see the yolk sac and the beginnings of the fetal pole. I read that the fetal pole (start of what will be the crown to rump length) appears at 6 weeks and then during that week grows 1mm/day. If she is v lucky, at 6wks, some see a tiny flicker of a hb, more common as the week progresses. So for example, at 6+3 my bean did measure 3mm crl. Which was spot on. 
Hope your friend has a lovely sticky beanie in there!
Fairy x


----------



## Fairybabe

Ps. I guess it also depends if she knows when she ov'd? Cos that will make a big diff about what she can hope to see.


----------



## CJSG1977

In agreeance... should be able to see the sac and a flicker of a hb but not an issue if its not seen (hb) till a little later. GL to your friend, and you sweety.

How are you doing Pad? x


----------



## padbrat

BTW I had a call from my Consultant today. The chromosome tests are back and I was having a Son. He died because he inherited my bad X chromosome. She said he would not have survived if I carried him to term. 

Ladies I had a Son and he lived. His heart beat inside me for a little while.

I don't know if that breaks my heart or mends it.... 

TTCSil... I miss you too...


----------



## roonsma

padbrat said:


> BTW I had a call from my Consultant today. The chromosome tests are back and I was having a Son. He died because he inherited my bad X chromosome. She said he would not have survived if I carried him to term.
> 
> Ladies I had a Son and he lived. His heart beat inside me for a little while.
> 
> I don't know if that breaks my heart or mends it....
> 
> TTCSil... I miss you too...

Oh Pad Honey :cry:

Don't know what to say :hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

No real rule on what you see at 6 weeks... some see nothing, some see a bean and a heartbeat! Hard to say!

Oh, Deb... I have tears welling up for you! Its just tragic that people like you (and me... and so many others) have to suffer like this whilst some people have such any easy time of it and don't appreciate it (I don't mean anyone in here, I promise)!!!


----------



## jonnanne3

padbrat said:


> BTW I had a call from my Consultant today. The chromosome tests are back and I was having a Son. He died because he inherited my bad X chromosome. She said he would not have survived if I carried him to term.
> 
> Ladies I had a Son and he lived. His heart beat inside me for a little while.
> 
> I don't know if that breaks my heart or mends it....
> 
> TTCSil... I miss you too...

I am so sorry Pad! Thinking about you! :hugs:


----------



## maratobe

awww deb i am so sorry hun! :hugs: you did have a son and he was living inside you! you will always know that! :hugs::hugs: life is not fair at all!


----------



## dawny690

Awww so sorry pad :hugs: xxxx


----------



## Embo78

:hugs: pad x


----------



## bbhopes

thinking of you Pad.


----------



## CJSG1977

Oh Pad hunni! I'm in tears for you. So sorry darling! :hugs:


----------



## Dazed

Pad, I've been reluctant to say anything as I don't know what to say. Sorry :hugs:


----------



## padbrat

awww ladies... thank you. 

I have been thinking about it and I think if he had lived he would have had a life of torment and pain and I would spare him that.... better he left in love then lived in hell.

I know I am not alone in this here.... many of us have gone through this and that is what binds us all together. Long words and messages are not necessary.... I know you all understand.


----------



## Megg33k

You have a great outlook on it, Deb. I also wouldn't want to willingly make another person live with something I can't imagine living with myself. It is much kinder that he went like he did instead of suffering. :hugs: It doesn't make me any less heartbroken for you though!


----------



## VGibs

Pad....I don't think anything has ever hit me quite as hard as those words did. I also had a son....he lived for 16 weeks inside me. I will never forget his precious little heartbeat. Even knowing the sex of our little angels allows us to not only name them but gives them some tiny piece of all we had planned for them. I imagine what my angels would be doing, and how their lives would have progressed and find comfort in the knowledge that I had every bit as much love for them as I do my little girls who I was lucky enough to keep with me. Nothing ever makes the hurt better....ever. We are a very scarred bunch of women. We hold out our wounds for others to help heal....and yet no matter what others say, even though we appreciate it enitrely is never enough to fill that hole. That is what brings us together. We all have the same hurts.....and in our sorrow and sadness we can wrap a proverbial blanket around each other because we have been there. In my deepest of hearts I have felt what you have felt and somehow it connects us all. So when I say "I'm so sorry" it truly means something....


----------



## VGibs

Sorry I made that a long message.... :S


----------



## mrphyemma

Lovely sentiment VGibs! x
Padbrat I am so sorry for the loss of your little boy. Massive Hugs x
I wonder every day whether my little lost angel was a boy or a girl, not that it matters but I could have named him/her and in some way felt a little closer.


----------



## roonsma

mrphyemma said:


> Lovely sentiment VGibs! x
> Padbrat I am so sorry for the loss of your little boy. Massive Hugs x
> I wonder every day whether my little lost angel was a boy or a girl, not that it matters but I could have named him/her and in some way felt a little closer.

I have to say since pads post i've been wondering about my angels. I've always dealt best with my losses by never thinking of them as actual little persons just the forming of a LO as they were early losses iykwim, i know it's to try and protect myself. Pad knowing the gender of her tiny angel made me think they were real little people and maybe i have to deal with that now?


----------



## gueyilla1985

Hello i have a ? for all you ladies.... Can you ov 2 in 1 month? 

Well according to my bbt and my ovacue i did... i had a confirmed ov on the 8 of may cd 17 and then again on the 11 cd 20 wth!!! i keep googling to see what i can find but i dont know... it says its really rare but i have done it 2 cyles in a row is it just me or is their something wrong?


----------



## Megg33k

Its not entirely impossible if you have a progesterone deficiency and your body never gets the notice to not ovulate again.


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Havent popped in awhile thought i would pop in and see how you ladies are doing ??? As for me im battling quiting smoking before i start my BCP , AF is seriously miserable this cycle way to long and way to crampy :cry:


----------



## Lucy1973

Hi all, just wanted to pop in quickly and announce that after 2 MCs and aged 38 my baby has finally arrived, born 11th May 8 pounds 4, we are calling her Matilda. I really feel so emotional and thankful, the road to having a baby is not smooth for us, but when it happens it is the most amazing thing and means so much. Hope all the girls in here will get their rainbow babies soon. :hugs::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Dazed

Awww, look at those little pudgy cheeks. She's gorgeous Lucy! CONGRATS!


----------



## MissMaternal

She is gorgeous Lucy, congrats!

Pad i am so sorry hun...:hugs: xxx


----------



## lynnb

Congrats Lucy, she's a cutie


----------



## jonnanne3

She is ABSOLUTELY BEAUTIFUL!!!!!!!!!!! Congratulations!!!!!!!


----------



## Embo78

What a little cutie pie! And with a beautiful name too.

Well done and congrats :)


----------



## Ruskiegirl

She's adorable Lucy congrats hun !


----------



## Megg33k

Lucy1973 said:


> Hi all, just wanted to pop in quickly and announce that after 2 MCs and aged 38 my baby has finally arrived, born 11th May 8 pounds 4, we are calling her Matilda. I really feel so emotional and thankful, the road to having a baby is not smooth for us, but when it happens it is the most amazing thing and means so much. Hope all the girls in here will get their rainbow babies soon. :hugs::dust::dust::dust:
> View attachment 205301

She's precious! I'm so happy for you! :cloud9:


----------



## Megg33k

I'm going to try and get all the front page updates done this weekend. Sorry its taken so long. I've had a sort of busy week... and its actually just really difficult to do sometimes. Not only does it take a good deal of time when I have so many to do, but its sort of heartbreaking some days. Its inspiring... but its also devastating some days. I just thought I'd be on the BFP list for good by now... I never expected to be doing this (still childless) almost a year and a half later, ya know?


----------



## Embo78

Mahoosive :hugs: for you Megg.

You will be on the list and you will be a mummy. If there's anyone who should be a mummy it's you. You will be an awesome mummy too :hugs:


----------



## padbrat

Awww V you made me cry and come out in goosebumps.... I absolutely felt every word you said and thank you... xxxx

Roonsma I hope I didn't upset you with my words... 

Lucy she is beautiful and massive congratulations to you x

We are a devasted inspirational strong but heartbroken little club in here... when i see pictures like Lucy's it makes me stronger to carry on.

I had a chat to Hubby and we have decided that we will carry on trying naturally for now.... and just pray for a little girl to come soon.


----------



## gueyilla1985

She is so beautiful Lucy!!!


----------



## Megg33k

Thank you, Em... Its just getting harder and harder as time drags on.



padbrat said:


> Awww V you made me cry and come out in goosebumps.... I absolutely felt every word you said and thank you... xxxx
> 
> Roonsma I hope I didn't upset you with my words...
> 
> Lucy she is beautiful and massive congratulations to you x
> 
> We are a devasted inspirational strong but heartbroken little club in here... when i see pictures like Lucy's it makes me stronger to carry on.
> 
> I had a chat to Hubby and we have decided that we will carry on trying naturally for now.... and just pray for a little girl to come soon.

Have you considered trying to time it for a girl... the natural gender conception stuff? I don't know how well it works... or if it works at all... but it might be worth a try at this point?


----------



## roonsma

Lucy1973 said:


> Hi all, just wanted to pop in quickly and announce that after 2 MCs and aged 38 my baby has finally arrived, born 11th May 8 pounds 4, we are calling her Matilda. I really feel so emotional and thankful, the road to having a baby is not smooth for us, but when it happens it is the most amazing thing and means so much. Hope all the girls in here will get their rainbow babies soon. :hugs::dust::dust::dust:
> View attachment 205301

Congratulations!! xx



padbrat said:


> Roonsma I hope I didn't upset you with my words...

Thankyou Pad :hugs: You didn't upset me but made me think about things i've tended to avoid over the past couple of years, maybe now i have my rainbow baby i am brave enough to deal with them.

I don't know anything about chromosomes or your condition, is it something that can be picked up with the PGD IVF? I watched a programme about a syndrome a couple of weeks ago, its amazing what they can do nowadays x Hugs again Pad, i'm hoping for a little girl for you x


----------



## dawny690

Congrats lucy x


----------



## padbrat

No... what is all this about timing things Meggy? You know I am such a numpty about all this!!! LOL

Roonsma you will deal with things when you are ready too.... I felt the same way you did until I found out about this ones sex and all of sudden he was real IYKWIM...

Yes PGD has been suggested for me and it would solve the genetic issue, however at 39 I am considered too old to help. There are only 2 places in the UK that can do this and it is so expensive to go private for this. My Husband said what is the point of having a baby and we are crippled financially and we can't spoil it rotten.... I am quite bitter about the NHS... we have TTC for 9 years and if they had helped us then we may be in a different position to the one we are in now.


----------



## Tulip

Deb, it's something to do with boy sperm and girl sperm having different characteristics eg the Shettles method...

"One form of natural gender selection (the Shettles method) which has been around for many years with varied success rates, relies on the speed that the male/female sperm travel at. With male travelling faster, if you want a boy, you should have sex around 12 hours before ovulation. If you want a girl, then you should have sex a few days before ovulation."

I also once read something about changing your diet in order to change the PH levels in your body :wacko:

Thinking of you xx


----------



## Fairybabe

Many congrats Lucy! She's one cute baby!

Pad, so sorry. Been reading your posts and I'm with you on being angry at the nhs. Wishing you luck with however you and dh decide to carry on.

Megg, hope you are doing ok in the run up to the next cycle. Got everything crossed for you.
Fairy x


----------



## Megg33k

padbrat said:


> No... what is all this about timing things Meggy? You know I am such a numpty about all this!!! LOL
> 
> Roonsma you will deal with things when you are ready too.... I felt the same way you did until I found out about this ones sex and all of sudden he was real IYKWIM...
> 
> Yes PGD has been suggested for me and it would solve the genetic issue, however at 39 I am considered too old to help. There are only 2 places in the UK that can do this and it is so expensive to go private for this. My Husband said what is the point of having a baby and we are crippled financially and we can't spoil it rotten.... I am quite bitter about the NHS... we have TTC for 9 years and if they had helped us then we may be in a different position to the one we are in now.

Tulip's right... There's lots of stuff to it though. I've never really looked into it, tbh. But, I know there's supposedly tons of things you can do to try and conceive the right sex. Google "natural gender selection" and tons come up. Here's the first one that looked thorough: https://www.new-baby-and-beyond.com/natural-gender-selection.html


----------



## MrsGAnderson

Lucy - she is gorgeous! well done im so pleased for you!! xxx

Thanks ladies for writing back about my best friend, she went for her early scan again yesterday and they placed her @6weeks and they seen the fetal pole and a heartbeat :D shes really happy. thank you for all your comments xxx

Pad - im so sorry hun :( i like your optimistic outlook and i pray for you :hugs: xxx


----------



## roonsma

padbrat said:


> No... what is all this about timing things Meggy? You know I am such a numpty about all this!!! LOL
> 
> Roonsma you will deal with things when you are ready too.... I felt the same way you did until I found out about this ones sex and all of sudden he was real IYKWIM...
> 
> Yes PGD has been suggested for me and it would solve the genetic issue, however at 39 I am considered too old to help. There are only 2 places in the UK that can do this and it is so expensive to go private for this. My Husband said what is the point of having a baby and we are crippled financially and we can't spoil it rotten.... I am quite bitter about the NHS... we have TTC for 9 years and if they had helped us then we may be in a different position to the one we are in now.

I'm sorry Pad, its so wrong. :nope:


----------



## VGibs

I tried the shettles method every single time I have been pregnant and it worked with all three kids that I knew the sex of. It may be a fluke but we are going to try it again when going for another baby next year.


----------



## chevelle383

No Megg I cannot wait. In fact I am SO done with waiting.

TTC, I never ever ever thought I was going to get to see that watermelon on that dang ticker, but it finall came. It didnt blow by, but it came :)

Tiger, 20 Weeks! whoohoo! Downhill!

, hopefully Ill have some baby pics to share soon.


----------



## Fairybabe

Aw Chevelle! So wonderful to see you and wifey full term with bump!! Can't wait to see the pics! 
Fairy x


----------



## gueyilla1985

Well ladies i got my referral this past friday in the am as soon as my insurance gave me the info i called and to my surprise i got my first fs appt on friday!!!! I am so happy!!!! i thought it would take forever im really looking forward to having something done...


----------



## MrsGAnderson

gueyilla - Good luck hunny, thats fantastic news i hope it all goes well xxx


----------



## ovenbun

positive ovulation stick this weekend earlier than usual CD15 and 16 I have a short letual phase so looking promising so now for the 2ww


----------



## SunShyn2205

Hi everyone one ! 
It's been a very long time!
So here's my update, i had my son feb 7 he is now a lil over 3 months and a complete bundle of joy.. I was advised not to take birth control because of breast feeding and our trouble ttc and to our surpise we got a bfp 2 weeks ago!! We are very excited & blessed !!
My hcg are doubling and I have a ultrasound on Friday ! 
So after 3 losses we've been doublelyed blessed! I hope this brings hope to those fighting the ttc battle!!

@ vgibs I also used shettles method and it worked for me!

(And if anyone is interested I'm selling a clear blue easy fertility monitor.. Pm me if interested )


----------



## bbhopes

congratulations SunShyn on your double whammy of joys.


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Congrats on SunShyn thats great ! 
As for me ladies BCP did not start this cycle cause i am having a hard time quiting smoking! Hopefully i can do it before next cycle , So im not really trying this cycle but defo not preventing !


----------



## jonnanne3

Congratulations Sunshyn! :happydance: You are blessed twice! Congratulations! 
Ruskie, I know how hard quitting smoking can be. I quit 5 years ago and it was very hard. But you can do it! Good luck! :hugs:


----------



## Fairybabe

Congrats Sunshyn on both counts!! Fantastic news! Happy and healthy 9 months to you and may your current LO thrive!

Ruskie....good luck with quitting smoking!!! You can do it. 

Hope everyone else is well.

Fairy x


----------



## Razcox

Great to see that number going up and staying up! Just checking in to let you all know i am still here and still TTC! Got an appoinment with the IVF with PGD people on 27th June but we are still TTC naturally in the mean time as we are going to be waiting a while before we start IVF i think!


----------



## padbrat

Razcox are you doing PGD?

We have been recommended it as my recent test results shows my last baby died through my bad X chromosome and the Docs are assuming I have had 5 boys that all inherited the translocated X... they are pushing us to PGD but I had thought it was rare and expensive... am hoping you are going to tell me I am wrong...


----------



## VGibs

Holy crap Sunshyn!!!!!!!!! I could not imagine being pregnant again! I haven't even got my AF back yet!!!!!!!! Good for you!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ttcstill

Hello my dear friends..... I am back on the internet it has been down for several days, I hope you all are doing well and I am doing fine....I listen to the baby everyday with the Doppler and it has really helped to put my mind at ease.


----------



## dawny690

Congrats sun xxxx


----------



## MissMaternal

Wow Sunshyn! Congrats! Good luck for your scan! :flower:

As for me, well...i got a bfp last night. It's only been 5 weeks since my MC, and i have not had a period. It's definitely a new pregnancy. Really want to get excited, but just can't. xx


----------



## roonsma

Lots going on in here...

Wow Sunshyn congratulations all round!:happydance:

Good luck with the smoking Ruskie, I quit 5 years ago and it was tough but so worth it :hugs:

Good luck Razcox, lets hope a sticky BFP gets you before IVF. I'm hoping you have good news for Pad:hugs:

Lovely to read you're doing well TTC:hugs:

Goodluck MissM, got everything crosses for a forever baby for you hun :hugs:


----------



## Dazed

Congrats MissM. Everything crossed for you that you have a H&H 9 months.


----------



## joey300187

Goodluck Miss Maternal. fingers crossed for a very sticky beanie ;). just noticed your from norwich! im at RAF Marham and grew up in Yaxham (near dereham) ;) xx


----------



## Fairybabe

I can understand the hesitance MissM, but wishing you congrats and a very sticky bean! 
Fairy x


----------



## Razcox

padbrat said:


> Razcox are you doing PGD?
> 
> We have been recommended it as my recent test results shows my last baby died through my bad X chromosome and the Docs are assuming I have had 5 boys that all inherited the translocated X... they are pushing us to PGD but I had thought it was rare and expensive... am hoping you are going to tell me I am wrong...

I thought the same but when we went to see the genetics guy he was really hopeful about it as they have just started doing it in Brum. As we have no children he said we should be able to get funding and have 1 cycle with the NHS as well. I think to go private its about £8000 a cycle but i am not sure TBH.

I know they do it in London in a couple of places i think, in nottingham and now Birmingham. Not sure about anywhere else though. Will keep you updated on our process as we have just really started down this route which may take a fair while!


----------



## ttcstill

MissMaternal said:


> Wow Sunshyn! Congrats! Good luck for your scan! :flower:
> 
> As for me, well...i got a bfp last night. It's only been 5 weeks since my MC, and i have not had a period. It's definitely a new pregnancy. Really want to get excited, but just can't. xx

OMG - I am just super excited for you and I will continue to pray for you and your little one.


----------



## padbrat

Razcox said:


> padbrat said:
> 
> 
> Razcox are you doing PGD?
> 
> We have been recommended it as my recent test results shows my last baby died through my bad X chromosome and the Docs are assuming I have had 5 boys that all inherited the translocated X... they are pushing us to PGD but I had thought it was rare and expensive... am hoping you are going to tell me I am wrong...
> 
> I thought the same but when we went to see the genetics guy he was really hopeful about it as they have just started doing it in Brum. As we have no children he said we should be able to get funding and have 1 cycle with the NHS as well. I think to go private its about £8000 a cycle but i am not sure TBH.
> 
> I know they do it in London in a couple of places i think, in nottingham and now Birmingham. Not sure about anywhere else though. Will keep you updated on our process as we have just really started down this route which may take a fair while!Click to expand...

I thought it was much more expensive that that.... however, I am apparently far too 'advanced of maternal age' for the NHS to consider helping..:dohh:

I will ask my Cons when I see her Monday.... please let me know how you get on.:hugs:


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Congrats MM saying a big prayer for you :hugs:


----------



## VGibs

Miss Maternal - That happened with me when I got pregnant with Meme! I didnt even have a cycle in between!


----------



## MissMaternal

Thank you so much everyone, i really hope this time it works out for me :flower:




joey300187 said:


> Goodluck Miss Maternal. fingers crossed for a very sticky beanie ;). just noticed your from norwich! im at RAF Marham and grew up in Yaxham (near dereham) ;) xx

Ohh yes i'm from good old Norwich! :haha: I haven't been to Dereham for ages, but my dad works there! I've seen quite a few people on here from near/in Norwich!


VGibs said:


> Miss Maternal - That happened with me when I got pregnant with Meme! I didnt even have a cycle in between!

It's so weird that you should say that, because when i was having the "no, i'm not pregnant, not before my period..." feelings, i remember thinking of you and thinking "Well, it happened to Virginia, so maybe..." haha! 

xx


----------



## Embo78

Congrats missmaternal :)


----------



## jonnanne3

Congratulations MissM!!!!!!!!! That is great news!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## VGibs

MissM- Yup it sure did!!!!!!!!! And now I have a 15 pound porkchop who is happily jumping in her jolly jumper to the tunes of Green Day to show for it!!!!!!!!!! hahaha


----------



## SunShyn2205

Congrats Miss Maternal.. I too miscarried and then got preg with my son right away and he's very healthy 3month old ! I truly wish you the Best!!


----------



## gueyilla1985

Wow ive missed so much with you ladies... so how is everyone doing?

Oh yeah i have my first fs appt today!!! YAY!!!!


----------



## ovenbun

Hi all im 8 dpo and im sure im pregant on and off nausea and cramps got to wait another few days before testing. I'm determined not to fall into the early testing trap it hasn't worked for any of my last pregancies this will be my fourth i've had 3 early MC so hoping for a sticky bean. Sorry I havn't been keeping up but im trying not to spend to much time online it can make me anxious but it was great to is new BFP makes me feel positive maybe it will be OK this time


----------



## Sparkly

Hi, it's been along time since I posted in here, but I just wanted to update that I finally got my BFP today.......:happydance:


----------



## gueyilla1985

I went to my appt friday and the dr said that she thinks i have pcos from my symptoms and the fact that my cycles are so irregular> so she put me on metformin ( i think that is how you spell it LOL) and she also gave my prenatals with folic acid. then she gave me paperwork to take to the lab on cd3 so that i can have bloods drawn to check my hormones, tyroid, diabetes and other stuff that i cant remember at this moment lol. and she also said that a couple of days after i have the blood work done she wants me to have an ultrasound.
So i took my first pill of met. at dinner friday Oh yeah and she said she wants me to lose 10 lbs but idealy 20lbs before i get preggo.if all my hormones are not showing anything crazy and the ultrasound is good she will put me on clomid!!!


----------



## ttcstill

gue - I hope they get everything worked out for you!


Sparkly - Congrats


----------



## tryforbaby2

Congratulations on the new: bfp:'s!


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Congrats Sparkly !


----------



## Fairybabe

Congrats Sparkly! Happy and healthy 9mo to you!

Fingers croosed Ovenbun!

Gueyilla sounds like your fs is really gonna help u out! Hurrah and hopefly not long to a sticky BFP!

Fairy x


----------



## Embo78

Congrats sparkly :)


----------



## Megg33k

Congrats, girls! :hugs:

I have so many updates still pending. I'm so sorry. I've been out of town all weekend, and it honestly just sort of breaks my heart every time I update these days. I want to stick with it, but I just have to wait for the day when I'm strong enough to handle it. Plus... THE MATH! You have no idea how long it takes to update when some of BFP's came many months ago without me realizing it at the time. Its not as easy as it looks. I'll get to it sooner than later though.


----------



## bluesky

Megg dont worry, people will understand x


----------



## bbhopes

yes we all understand completely!


----------



## padbrat

I had my hospital appt on Monday... just lovely sitting there with all those preggers ladies...such a treat for me.. NOT!!!

Basically they said PGD or egg donation... we said PGD too expensive and Hubby doesn't want to do egg donation anymore.

So we were told we were extremely high risk due to my crappy X chromosome, amount of M/cs, age, risk of downs etc etc. She wouldn't do the NK cell test as she is an Obs and getting pregnant is not something she can spend NHS cash on... however, she has promised to 'throw the book' at me when I do get pregnant again and give me everything she can possibly think of. She also explained that Surrey and Hampshire will not fund IVF/Fertility treatment for anyone regardless of age.

She has recommended the Lister for egg donation and the Bridge Clinic for PGD.

Gotta say there were no big shocks there.... just confirmation that we were having a Son and he died because he had my bad X.

Hubby wants to give up.

Also told her that still have not had an AF and my surgery was 11th April. She was a bit concerned and has told me to do a pregnancy test.... so tomorrow I will POAS and for the first time ever pray for a negative.


----------



## CJSG1977

Lucy1973 It is SO good to see you hunni. Wonderful words and an even more wonderfully beautiful little girl. Congrats hunni! xx

Natural gender selection...sounds very interesting. I only got to dtd day or 2 before ov so if I'm preggers it would be interesting to see if its a girl!

Chevelle....anytime now!!!!

Wonderful news Gueyilla, no doubt I will read the update in a minute. Thats great about the metformin...scan, bloods and poss clomid! Wont be long till that sticky bfp!

OMG Sunshyn!! Congrats! Thats great and I have heard this happen to many women! Two under the age of one....good luck LOL! But very very blessed.

Go Ruskie, make this the off cycle thats on with a bfp!!!!! I hope you manage to quit smoking too with less pain.

Ah bless you ttcstill, what ever helps hunni! x

MissMaternal...I have to read on. I hope this is your bfp! Oh God....Chantal, read quicker LOL

:dance: Sparkly

Pad hunni! I just want to wrap you up and hug you. This is truly shit, I am so sorry. Do you want it to be negative because of your bad x chromosome??? Big hugs darling. I just cant find the words.

I had my FS today, not a fun experience, and all in my journal. But long and short is I have 3 rounds of clomid 50mg. Then if no joy SA and test my tubes to make sure they are not blocked. Also if I get preggers then I am to contact her about putting me on steroids to cover the possibility of immunology / nk cell issues which she wont test for.

I dtd a day before ov so not likely for my last natural cycle....but I had major dizzy spell in the clinic and then found my bp was low! Not like me at all!! Never ever low...always normal. Someone said it maybe a preggers symptom. Here's hoping. Doubtful though.

I hope everyone is hanging tough and trying to not let this ttc journey bring you down. It is hard! Heartbreaking too. But today for the first time I feel there is hope....for now! xx


----------



## gueyilla1985

Has anyone used metformin? i am having some strange symptoms... My boobs feel weird, a little crampy. but that can also be im af coming err i took a hpt 4 days ago it was a bfn but maybe im just thinking pos even tho i know im not. Can metformin start your af? thats a question i need answered lol


----------



## padbrat

Help ladies!! As per my Consultants instructions I POAS this morning... a Clearblue... and it has come up pregnant 3+ weeks!!!

I am in a total panic cos I think it means that there is still some of my Son in me and I will have to have more surgery....

Does an ERPC affect your ovulation? cos this would mean that I would have conceieved a week after my surgery on the 11th April and I have been drinking and on an Army exercise weekend...

But I have no real symptoms... apart from tired and eating more...but I assumed that was just because I was hungry from my Army exercise weekend.... though (TMI Sorry) have had a lil constipation this morning...

I have been taking folic acid and aspirin anyway since my surgery.... do you think I should start my progesterone just in case??

I am in a panic... I feel sick with shock and I have to phone my Cons... I just know this means more surgery and nothing good....


----------



## Fairybabe

Pad, is there any way you could get a scan and some bloods done? A scan would show if there was anything left behind from your previous pregnancy, or if the lining looks like you are now preg. Clearblue shows time since ov, so that would put you at 5+ weeks preg, so maybe if u are something would show? And blood work might confirm levels that a doc should know if it is likely to be a new pregnancy.
Good luck Pad, I know this must be just soooo stressful for you.
Fairy x


----------



## joey300187

same as above that would indicate you are 5 week pregnant. im sorry my memory is rubbish but how far into your pregnancy were you when u lost your son? 5 weeks sounds too high to me to be from any left over tissue etc and i would think it means a new pregnancy. would def get on the phone to your consultant. let us know hunni xxxxx


----------



## Sparkly

I think to get a 3+ on a digi would probably mean it's a new pregnancy. Like Fairybabe said I think you need to see your consultant and get bloods and a scan done. Yes get on your progesterone.
I hope this is your forever baby girl honey. :hugs:


----------



## babysimpson

Hi there,

Would I be able to join in on your thread or is it for a group of people only? You can see from my siggy that I've lost a few now but have never had any forever babies just forever angels.


----------



## lynnb

Babysimpson

Of course you can join, so sorry for your losses, hope your stay here is short.:flower::hugs:

Have you had any recurrent mc tests?


----------



## mrphyemma

Oh Pad!!! How exciting/scary/confusing for you. I pray this a new pregnancy for you hun x


----------



## mrphyemma

Welcome babysimpson and I'm truly sorry for your losses xx


----------



## babysimpson

LynnB - I've had the recurrent miscarriage tests done and all came but clear with no hint of any abnormalities so it's just something that has happened. When my second twin died at 14wks, they sent some tissue away which came back saying that my baby was perfectly healthy but they couldn't grow it so find out the sex. 

My mum sees a reiki healer who has said that he wants to see me the next time I'm visiting. Apparently, he can help me get pregnant again and keep it so it's worth a try! He has helped my mum a lot and once I've seen him, I just need to phone him to get more sessions done as he picks up my aura after the first time.


----------



## Ruskiegirl

OMG PAD !!!!!!!! I bet its a new pregnancy hun congratz !!!


----------



## jonnanne3

Pad, I am praying for you! I hope this is your forever baby!!!! I know you are scared! I was scared too when I found out I was pregnant this time. I tried not to think about it, (Which was nearly impossible) and I didn't obsess over it too much. I went to the doctor at 6 weeks and they did a scan (I had already known for 2.5 weeks before hand) and what do you know, the first time in 4 years we had a baby and a heartbeat! I am 39 years old!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
I hope and pray that it is good news for you!!!!!!!!!!!! :hugs:


----------



## VGibs

Pad - Ive heard of stranger things happening for sure....but it sounds pretty good!


----------



## roonsma

:flower: Hi Babysimpson, i've seen you about in PALs spring Babies, welcome hun :hugs:

Pad, i'm not sure what to think, i don't want to get your hopes up as you seem pretty sure its not good news but i'm hoping it's your miracale :hugs:

Megg, everyone totally understands hun :hugs:

Hi to all you girls x


----------



## babysimpson

Hi roonsma,

Yes I miss all the girls from that thread and I was really hoping I could have joined them again but it wasn't to be.


----------



## roonsma

babysimpson said:


> Hi roonsma,
> 
> Yes I miss all the girls from that thread and I was really hoping I could have joined them again but it wasn't to be.

You will get your baby one day hun. Come see us in the graduate thread if you want, we'd love to see you x


----------



## Megg33k

babysimpson said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Would I be able to join in on your thread or is it for a group of people only? You can see from my siggy that I've lost a few now but have never had any forever babies just forever angels.

Sure, honey! I'll add you when I get everyone else added... Give me some time. I'm not quite myself these days... not yet! I'm sorry for your losses! :hugs:



padbrat said:


> Help ladies!! As per my Consultants instructions I POAS this morning... a Clearblue... and it has come up pregnant 3+ weeks!!!
> 
> I am in a total panic cos I think it means that there is still some of my Son in me and I will have to have more surgery....
> 
> Does an ERPC affect your ovulation? cos this would mean that I would have conceieved a week after my surgery on the 11th April and I have been drinking and on an Army exercise weekend...
> 
> But I have no real symptoms... apart from tired and eating more...but I assumed that was just because I was hungry from my Army exercise weekend.... though (TMI Sorry) have had a lil constipation this morning...
> 
> I have been taking folic acid and aspirin anyway since my surgery.... do you think I should start my progesterone just in case??
> 
> I am in a panic... I feel sick with shock and I have to phone my Cons... I just know this means more surgery and nothing good....

OH EM GEE!!! I'm not sure what to think! I think it could go either way... I have to admit, I'm hoping its new and girly!


----------



## padbrat

Ladies thank you for all of the words and hope....

So I called my Cons, she thinks this is a new pregnancy as my surgery was 7 weeks ago and there should be no old hormones left. She said if I had some of my Son still in me I would have an infection and I would feel ill with it. She thinks I ov'd 2 weeks after the surgery and so thinks I am about 4 weeks pregnant. I am back on all of my drugs and am in for a scan and bloods tomorrow at 9am.

Am trying to follow Joannes advice and not think about it.... 

so shhhh ladies, but I am bricking it again.....

Will update you all tomorrow. xx


----------



## Embo78

Oh wow pad. I can't imagine how you're feeling :hugs: I am also thinking girlie thoughts :)


----------



## Ruskiegirl

GL tommorow pad saying a big prayer for you sweetheart !


----------



## CJSG1977

OOOOOOOHHHH MYYYYY GOOOOOODDDDD Pad!!! My heart has literally been in my mouth reading through! Oh My God!! I hope this is your forever bean hunni!!!! Please let us know how you get on. xxx

Hello there Babysimpson! I'm so sorry for your losses. They are a wonderful crowd in here.x


----------



## joey300187

good luck for 2morra pad. praying for you :) xxxxx


----------



## MrsGAnderson

good luck pad :) xxx


----------



## Dazed

Good luck tomorrow Pad. Fingers crossed this is a new baby girl pregnancy!


----------



## VGibs

Fingers crossed Pad!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jonnanne3

padbrat said:


> Ladies thank you for all of the words and hope....
> 
> So I called my Cons, she thinks this is a new pregnancy as my surgery was 7 weeks ago and there should be no old hormones left. She said if I had some of my Son still in me I would have an infection and I would feel ill with it. She thinks I ov'd 2 weeks after the surgery and so thinks I am about 4 weeks pregnant. I am back on all of my drugs and am in for a scan and bloods tomorrow at 9am.
> 
> Am trying to follow Joannes advice and not think about it....
> 
> so shhhh ladies, but I am bricking it again.....
> 
> Will update you all tomorrow. xx

Good luck tomorrow and I will be praying for you! I know it's hard..... Sending you bunches of :hugs:


----------



## Amos2009

O.M. G. Deb....I will be thinking pink thoughts for you!! I know how nervous you must be. But wow- to not even think you could be pg and BAM....hmmmm. Let's go baby girl!!! :pink:


----------



## roonsma

Pad!! Best of luck to you for tomorrow, got my fingers crossed tight for you:hugs:

Amos hunny hello! :flower: x


----------



## Amos2009

Hi Rachael :flower:....how is that new baby of yours?


----------



## maratobe

i got every thing crossed for you pad!! loads of :dust: for you! xxxxxx
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## gueyilla1985

Congrats PAD!!!!!! OMG!!! YAY!!! 


Well i finally got tired of waiting for my :witch: to show up so i call the dr and asked her if i could something to start it because my cycles are so crazy so she said i needed to have an ultrasound first. so they didnt have anything till the 1. well good luck for me she found one for tomorrow!!! YAY!!! i hope she can see something with just tomorrows u/s i am at the end of my cycle. i also hope she can give me something to get stuff started faster.


----------



## babysimpson

Padbrat,

JUst read through your post and I really hope (like the rest of the ladies) that it is a new pregnancy. I'd agree that it sounds like a new one as my friend lost one but there was some left and she was very ill with it.


----------



## roonsma

Amos2009 said:


> Hi Rachael :flower:....how is that new baby of yours?

He's lovely thankyou, I'm so thankful i have my two boys.

How are things with you hun? Don't see you around anymore, I'm guessing you need the space from all this, big loves xx:hugs:


----------



## CJSG1977

No news from Pad yet??

Guey...is there any chance you could be preggers or are your cycles always like this?? Sorry its delaying! Darn witch never does what she is told.

Hi Roonsma! Hope your doing well.

I am just waiting for af....bfn yesterday and af due sunday. But I am having a few dizzy spells and insomnia... and my bp is low apparently. Not sure if these are symptoms. Bit of sniffles too. But if af comes, then clomid starts monday...my first cycle!


----------



## Amos2009

roonsma said:


> Amos2009 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Rachael :flower:....how is that new baby of yours?
> 
> He's lovely thankyou, I'm so thankful i have my two boys.
> 
> How are things with you hun? Don't see you around anymore, I'm guessing you need the space from all this, big loves xx:hugs:Click to expand...

I have pretty much been taking a break since my last mc. I pop in to read everyone's news, but I feel like if I don't actually post, I don't get wrapped up in TTC and babies. (weird I know). But it has helped! We are going for ONE more round in September and that will be our last try. We go in around the first part of June for DNA testing and to re-do all my previous tests since they will be monitoring me from BEFORE I get pregnant this time. Novel idea huh? lol 
Congrats to all the ladies on this thread that are pregnant and have already had their babies that I missed. I have been around here long enough to see women who were pregnant when I was pregnant the first time, already have their babies and are pregnant again!! I hope to join you all again soon!


----------



## Razcox

Checking in to see if there was any word from Pad yet, sending loads of super positive girly vibes to you hun xx

:bfn: here for me today but not much of a shock as we only DTD once. On to the next cycle and a march baby :)


----------



## Megg33k

Maybe we can be BFP buddies, Raz! :)


----------



## Razcox

Megg33k said:


> Maybe we can be BFP buddies, Raz! :)

Fingers crossed! if not then we will have gotten the IVF ball rolling by then


----------



## padbrat

Ahhhhh ladies you are all so gorgeous and lovely and scrumy to me! Thanks!!

Think pink think pink think pink think pink! HAHAHA

AMOS!!! YAYAYAYYAYAYAY you are here!! Thank you for posting for me xx

So.. I went .... I was scanned... and..... it is a new pregnancy!! It is very early days... much earlier than normal, but the sac was clearly there and measuring 4mm. Had my bloods tested for thyroid (I have a dodgy thyroid), betas, glucose and progesterone... results on Monday. They are a little concerned at the strength of my pregnancy tests as I am so early and want to rule out an ectopic egg also being in my tube along with the normal one. Am back for the next scan on the 9th June.

Am back on all the lovely drugs now... it feel like I was never off them!


----------



## padbrat

Am too scared to change my siggy.....


----------



## Fairybabe

Oh Pad that's wonderful news! Rooting for team pink and your forever baby!! 

Fairy x


----------



## joey300187

awww thats fab hunni. have they said how far they think you may be. its good they know so earlier tho. FINGERS TIGHTLY CROSSED FOR PINK!!! :) xxxxx


----------



## mrphyemma

Sending PINK vibes for you Padbrat! xx


----------



## Tulip

I am totally thinking pink Pad, come on forever baby! :pink: If you don't want to change your sig, change your family status...'glimmer of hope' perhaps? Xx


----------



## padbrat

Thanks for the pink vibes chicks!!

I have no idea how far I am.... but rough guess...4 weeksish....??? So early early days...

Like your idea Tulip... am gonna steal it if that is OK lol


----------



## Tulip

Good girl you know it makes sense xx


----------



## Sparkly

congratulations Pad :hugs:


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Thinking :pink: for you pad such wonderfull news congrats hun !


----------



## padbrat

Tulip... you always talks sense my friend! 

Sparkles... I reckon we must be really close in timing... 

Ruskie chick... as a mum of 2 girls I am hoping your pink vibes are really strong!!!


----------



## gueyilla1985

Omg yay pad!!!!!!!


----------



## gueyilla1985

I dont think im preggo my cycle have been so crazy lately but im going in today and im sure she will be able to see anything their lol


----------



## jonnanne3

I am so happy for you Pad! I will keep you in my thoughts and prayers! :hugs: 
June 9th is a good day..... That is my doctors appt too!!!!!!! :hugs:


----------



## Embo78

Congrats pad :)


----------



## joey300187

ive got a scan june 9th too. gonna be a very lucky day for us all :) xxx


----------



## padbrat

Well then I am in the very best company on the 9th June then! 

Guey... hope you are wrong about this cycle...lets face it, this one is a complete surprise...so you never know!

Thanks Embs x


----------



## gueyilla1985

padbrat said:


> Well then I am in the very best company on the 9th June then!
> 
> Guey... hope you are wrong about this cycle...lets face it, this one is a complete surprise...so you never know!
> 
> Thanks Embs x

Thank you> i hope so too


----------



## roonsma

Amos2009 said:


> roonsma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amos2009 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Rachael :flower:....how is that new baby of yours?
> 
> He's lovely thankyou, I'm so thankful i have my two boys.
> 
> How are things with you hun? Don't see you around anymore, I'm guessing you need the space from all this, big loves xx:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> I have pretty much been taking a break since my last mc. I pop in to read everyone's news, but I feel like if I don't actually post, I don't get wrapped up in TTC and babies. (weird I know). But it has helped! We are going for ONE more round in September and that will be our last try. We go in around the first part of June for DNA testing and to re-do all my previous tests since they will be monitoring me from BEFORE I get pregnant this time. Novel idea huh? lol
> Congrats to all the ladies on this thread that are pregnant and have already had their babies that I missed. I have been around here long enough to see women who were pregnant when I was pregnant the first time, already have their babies and are pregnant again!! I hope to join you all again soon!Click to expand...

I totally understand your need to distance yourself, glad they're being PRO-active! Certainly makes sense to me! Keep in touch when you can, i'm rooting for you :hugs: x


----------



## roonsma

Pad!! Hoping for team Pink Hunnie!!!! :happydance:

Guey, you never know 'till the witch sings :hugs:

Good luck Meggins, i know things are rolling for you, i've not been in your journal for a while, so good luck:flower:

Good luck for all scans/appts girls :thumbup:


----------



## gueyilla1985

On my way to my appt. Wish me luck..


----------



## bbhopes

good luck Gueyilla hope it went well!


----------



## gueyilla1985

Well i went to the fs cause i wanted to get something to start my :witch: so she said that i had to have an ultrasound before she can give me anything. well she told me i have a thin lining only 5mm and to get preggo it has to be atleast 10mm. so that might be the reason. so she put me on baby asprin and vit E. 
So now my pill list is:
1. Vit E 800mg (2 pills)
2. Baby Asprin 81mg (1 pill)
3. Prenatal vit with folic acid (1 pill)
4. Metformin 1000mg next week i move to 1500mg if i can (2 pills) and then (3 pills)
in total that is 6 pills!!! OMG!!! lol..
Oh yeah and ahe cant give me anythhing to start my :witch: cause she says it might affect my results. errr... lol


----------



## Megg33k

I'm stimming on June 8... So, June 9 could be the start of good things for me too. I could use a good stretch here! We all could!


----------



## babysimpson

Congratulations Padbrat, I don't know your story but anyone in this thread deserves a forever baby. Wishing you all the best for your pregnancy.

Rosa - Hopefully the baby Aspirin will help and that you catch the next cycle (once AF shows)

Good luck to all those waiting or scans on June 9th and to Megg for June 8th. I really hope you all get good news.

My AF was due today but no sign of it at all yet - not even cramps etc. Just hope it doesn't show up tonight as I've got a party to go to and won't be in the mood for anything if it does.


----------



## Lucy1973

Amos...it's good to see you here. :hugs:

Megg I hope so much this is your cycle, and that there is a huge explosion of healthy pregnancies on here! :hugs::dust::dust::dust:

pad and joey hope scans are just perfect! :kiss:


----------



## joey300187

thank you :) xx


----------



## jonnanne3

Megg, Good luck with this cycle! I hope this is your cycle! :hugs:


----------



## VGibs

Happy 12 weeks Jo!!!!!!!!!!!! I know I told you on Facebook but I thought you needed another bnb hug to go with it! 


Pad - I had a dream last night that you had a baby girl.....and you named her Miracle Elizabeth!!!!!!!!!!!! haha I know it sounds weird but for some reason all the bnb'ers loved it!!!!!!!!!!!! You said you were going to call her Mira-Beth for short!


----------



## VGibs

gueyilla1985 said:


> Well i went to the fs cause i wanted to get something to start my :witch: so she said that i had to have an ultrasound before she can give me anything. well she told me i have a thin lining only 5mm and to get preggo it has to be atleast 10mm. so that might be the reason. so she put me on baby asprin and vit E.
> So now my pill list is:
> 1. Vit E 800mg (2 pills)
> 2. Baby Asprin 81mg (1 pill)
> 3. Prenatal vit with folic acid (1 pill)
> 4. Metformin 1000mg next week i move to 1500mg if i can (2 pills) and then (3 pills)
> in total that is 6 pills!!! OMG!!! lol..
> Oh yeah and ahe cant give me anythhing to start my :witch: cause she says it might affect my results. errr... lol

TAKE B12!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I am not even kidding!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! B12 helps build red blood cells and is amazing for building lining etc! B12 is one of those supplements that everyone should be taking if they are taking aspirin!


----------



## CJSG1977

Pad that is absolutely friggin awesome!!!! I am so dancing right now!!!!! Wow! Keep us updated. PINK PINK PINK PINK!!!!!

Guey you'll be rattling!!.....with a baby soon :wink:

Stay away :witch: for Babysimpson!

Megg wow thats coming round quick again!

I start clomid in a few days and my ov could be anytime from the 9th! Something cosmic going on here I think!


----------



## babysimpson

Hi girls, Just checked my diary and today would be day 30 (normally af comes between day 27 and 31). Also noticed that on day 20 i added that I had nausea and dizzyness but nothing since then. It's hard to tell but I'm not wanting to use tests any more unless I miss 2 afs so won't know for sure until next month lol


----------



## lynnb

babysimpson said:


> Hi girls, Just checked my diary and today would be day 30 (normally af comes between day 27 and 31). Also noticed that on day 20 i added that I had nausea and dizzyness but nothing since then. It's hard to tell but I'm not wanting to use tests any more unless I miss 2 afs so won't know for sure until next month lol

If you don't want to use any more tests, & AF still doesn't show, can you ask your Dr for a blood test to see what's going on?

Fx'd for BFP for you


----------



## babysimpson

The reason why I don't want to use any more tests is because I find out I'm pregnant, get excited then lose it. Last time, my midwife advised not to test so early so that I'm not disappointed. My OH has taken this on board and I'm not allowed to buy tests until I'm a few weeks late lol. 

If af doesn't show then it will be a fight of willpower not to give in to buying one. It probably all sounds stupid but I'm sure many of you can see why I'm apprehensive.


----------



## gueyilla1985

VGibs said:


> gueyilla1985 said:
> 
> 
> Well i went to the fs cause i wanted to get something to start my :witch: so she said that i had to have an ultrasound before she can give me anything. well she told me i have a thin lining only 5mm and to get preggo it has to be atleast 10mm. so that might be the reason. so she put me on baby asprin and vit E.
> So now my pill list is:
> 1. Vit E 800mg (2 pills)
> 2. Baby Asprin 81mg (1 pill)
> 3. Prenatal vit with folic acid (1 pill)
> 4. Metformin 1000mg next week i move to 1500mg if i can (2 pills) and then (3 pills)
> in total that is 6 pills!!! OMG!!! lol..
> Oh yeah and ahe cant give me anythhing to start my :witch: cause she says it might affect my results. errr... lol
> 
> TAKE B12!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I am not even kidding!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! B12 helps build red blood cells and is amazing for building lining etc! B12 is one of those supplements that everyone should be taking if they are taking aspirin!Click to expand...

I didnt know about B12 how much should i take?


----------



## greeneyes26

I've had 2 MC this year one on January 26th, 2011 and another May 11th, 2011.


----------



## svetayasofiya

Congrats Pad!!!! :dust:


----------



## padbrat

Thanks Roonsma, Baby and Lucy!!

Meggy Moo.... 9th June is going to be amazing... cos I will share a scan with you! Heres hoping we are all celebrating!!

Joey I just noticed you are Bump Buds with Mummycat! How is she? I miss her... we were together in Nov Sparklers and she is a love!!

Vgibs... OMG Your post has made all the hairs on my arms stand up... I am spooked... seriously... but am grinning from ear to ear... Mirabeth has a lovely sound to it!!!! awwww my heavens luvvie that has made me happy!

CJ you make me laugh! Can just see you dancing around! hahaha

Svets how are you sweetie... OMG you only have 85 days to go!!


----------



## joey300187

yeah she is ok, shes 18 weeks today. had a very eventful few days with her husband having a car accident but other than that shes good. yeah she is ace isnt she, very good at pma and helpful with advice whenever its needed :) if you go through my journal you will see a link to hers if u wanna catch up with her news etc :) xxx


----------



## padbrat

OOOOO my heavens.... a car accident? Hope all is OK with her DH! send her my love xx

Will def do a lil search and find her!


----------



## joey300187

sorry i should have said he's ok just very bruised! he'll be fine in a few weeks :) and i will do :) xx


----------



## ovenbun

:bfn: today I feel so stupid I really thought I was pregnant this mth I had all the early symptom I've had 3 pregnancies so I know what i'm looking for or I thought I did! I'm very disappointed and stupid my mind must have been playing tricks on me after 5mth of not TTC because of testing would of been to good to be true:cry:


----------



## roonsma

Sorry oven :hugs: Our bodies are good at tricking us. The times AF was late for me and i'd have plenty of symptoms so i'd test and get BFN and within hours AF would come, it was really odd x


----------



## roonsma

I'm looking for stalkers in my new journal please ...... :hugs:


----------



## LunaBean

BFP again for me, hope I actually get to stay in this thread this time! I'm due on 4th Feb!


----------



## Sparkly

Congrats Luna :happydance:

You're just a day behind me :flower:


----------



## tryforbaby2

congratulations on all the new bfps!


----------



## svetayasofiya

:yipee: BFP's :yipee:


----------



## padbrat

Fantastic news Luna!!!

Sticky sticky sticky ones for us all xxx


----------



## roonsma

Nice one Luna, hoping for a super sticky bean for you! :hugs:

Sticky beans all round please....:dust:


----------



## LunaBean

Yeah they all better be sticky!!! :D


----------



## Lucy1973

Congrats to Luna and Sparkly, hope they are very sticky and a healthy happy 8 months to you! :happydance::happydance::hugs:


----------



## jonnanne3

Congrats to all the new :bfp: That is AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!! :hugs: and :happydance:


----------



## VGibs

gueyilla1985 said:


> VGibs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gueyilla1985 said:
> 
> 
> Well i went to the fs cause i wanted to get something to start my :witch: so she said that i had to have an ultrasound before she can give me anything. well she told me i have a thin lining only 5mm and to get preggo it has to be atleast 10mm. so that might be the reason. so she put me on baby asprin and vit E.
> So now my pill list is:
> 1. Vit E 800mg (2 pills)
> 2. Baby Asprin 81mg (1 pill)
> 3. Prenatal vit with folic acid (1 pill)
> 4. Metformin 1000mg next week i move to 1500mg if i can (2 pills) and then (3 pills)
> in total that is 6 pills!!! OMG!!! lol..
> Oh yeah and ahe cant give me anythhing to start my :witch: cause she says it might affect my results. errr... lol
> 
> TAKE B12!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I am not even kidding!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! B12 helps build red blood cells and is amazing for building lining etc! B12 is one of those supplements that everyone should be taking if they are taking aspirin!Click to expand...
> 
> I didnt know about B12 how much should i take?Click to expand...

I was on 1200mcg a day


----------



## CJSG1977

Congrats Luna!!! This one you will meet hunni! :hugs:

Sorry Oven!! :hugs:

Hi greeneyes26. I am sorry for your losses hunni. They are a terrific bunch of girls in here.

I will take a peek roonsma!

AFM CD1...after a slight spotting tease she is full flow so now tomorrow I take my 1st lot of clomid!! OMG! Nervous or what!

I see you V! :hi:


----------



## CJSG1977

Sveta! OMG 28 weeks! That LO is gonna be here pretty sharpish! xx


----------



## mrphyemma

Congrats to the ladies with new BFP's. x

Sorry Ovenbun x

Good Luck with the clomid CJ x

Megg lots of luck for this icsi x

AFM, 10dpo, will test at 13dpo, praying for (another) miracle!! x


----------



## roonsma

CJSG1977 said:


> I will take a peek roonsma!

Yes do, mean't to reply to you the other day, we're doing fine thankyou! Good luck with the clomid, i follow the clomid club thread so i'll keep track of hoe you're doing x



mrphyemma said:


> AFM, 10dpo, will test at 13dpo, praying for (another) miracle!! x

Good luck!!! I shall be checking on you to hunnie xx


----------



## ovenbun

Congratulations all the new BFP gives me hope for next mth, AF hasn't arrived yet but def on it's way, I did another pregnancy test today just to be sure I think I'm just addicted to weeing on sticks thanks everyone


----------



## padbrat

Ovenbun... the POAS club is a very old and distinguished club... many of us are members LMAO!

VGibs... have done a straw poll on the dream you had... everyone loves Mirabeth!!! XXXX

ps... thanks for dreaming about me! xxx


----------



## ovenbun

good lol, i've gotten drunk lol does any one else do this ?? it get's so boring enough is enough !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## VGibs

Pad - really???? Lots of people like that??? I have thesedreams alot and sometimes they turn out badly but his dream was so happy and joyful ...I write them all down and this one I wrote in red pen because red is best *in reference to the children's book which I love*


----------



## padbrat

awwww V.... yes, I copied your words exactly and posted them on the other thread I am on and everyone adores the name Mirabeth.... everytime I read your words the hairs stand up on my arms... 

I am really hoping your dream for me comes true.... and if it does... her name will have Mirabeth in it... that I promise you... for the friend that dreamed her for me xx


----------



## mrphyemma

Oh that is lovely, and I also like the name Mirabeth, it is very pretty. VGibs I hope you have a touch of the sixth sense and this dream comes true. xx


----------



## dawny690

Girls im so happy i found one of my older sisters and we have been chatting tonight cant wait to meet her one day xxxx


----------



## gueyilla1985

Congrats on the :bfp:
no news from me. no af at all. oh well i guess i have to wait forever again.


----------



## VGibs

padbrat said:


> awwww V.... yes, I copied your words exactly and posted them on the other thread I am on and everyone adores the name Mirabeth.... everytime I read your words the hairs stand up on my arms...
> 
> I am really hoping your dream for me comes true.... and if it does... her name will have Mirabeth in it... that I promise you... for the friend that dreamed her for me xx

*sniff sniff* 

Thanks.....my mother is the daughter of an Irish traveller *I know I know but he moved to Canada to escape the lifestyle, too bad he had my mother out of wedlock and had to give her up for adoption* so maybe that is where I get my sixth sense from LOL


----------



## Megg33k

greeneyes26 said:


> I've had 2 MC this year one on January 26th, 2011 and another May 11th, 2011.

I'll add you when I add everything... I suck at this these days. Sorry! And, sorry for your losses! :hugs:



LunaBean said:


> BFP again for me, hope I actually get to stay in this thread this time! I'm due on 4th Feb!

Oh, you will! :hugs: Adding you when I add everyone too!



VGibs said:


> gueyilla1985 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VGibs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gueyilla1985 said:
> 
> 
> Well i went to the fs cause i wanted to get something to start my :witch: so she said that i had to have an ultrasound before she can give me anything. well she told me i have a thin lining only 5mm and to get preggo it has to be atleast 10mm. so that might be the reason. so she put me on baby asprin and vit E.
> So now my pill list is:
> 1. Vit E 800mg (2 pills)
> 2. Baby Asprin 81mg (1 pill)
> 3. Prenatal vit with folic acid (1 pill)
> 4. Metformin 1000mg next week i move to 1500mg if i can (2 pills) and then (3 pills)
> in total that is 6 pills!!! OMG!!! lol..
> Oh yeah and ahe cant give me anythhing to start my :witch: cause she says it might affect my results. errr... lol
> 
> TAKE B12!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I am not even kidding!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! B12 helps build red blood cells and is amazing for building lining etc! B12 is one of those supplements that everyone should be taking if they are taking aspirin!Click to expand...
> 
> I didnt know about B12 how much should i take?Click to expand...
> 
> I was on 1200mcg a dayClick to expand...

Great... Something else for the arsenal... Is this important even if my B12 is at a very good level?



mrphyemma said:


> Congrats to the ladies with new BFP's. x
> 
> Sorry Ovenbun x
> 
> Good Luck with the clomid CJ x
> 
> Megg lots of luck for this icsi x
> 
> AFM, 10dpo, will test at 13dpo, praying for (another) miracle!! x

Hoping for your miracle, Em!



CJSG1977 said:


> Congrats Luna!!! This one you will meet hunni! :hugs:
> 
> Sorry Oven!! :hugs:
> 
> Hi greeneyes26. I am sorry for your losses hunni. They are a terrific bunch of girls in here.
> 
> I will take a peek roonsma!
> 
> AFM CD1...after a slight spotting tease she is full flow so now tomorrow I take my 1st lot of clomid!! OMG! Nervous or what!
> 
> I see you V! :hi:

Eek! Yay for Clomid!



padbrat said:


> awwww V.... yes, I copied your words exactly and posted them on the other thread I am on and everyone adores the name Mirabeth.... everytime I read your words the hairs stand up on my arms...
> 
> I am really hoping your dream for me comes true.... and if it does... her name will have Mirabeth in it... that I promise you... for the friend that dreamed her for me xx

I think its a pretty amazing name too! I love it!



dawny690 said:


> Girls im so happy i found one of my older sisters and we have been chatting tonight cant wait to meet her one day xxxx

That's awesome!!! :happydance:



VGibs said:


> padbrat said:
> 
> 
> awwww V.... yes, I copied your words exactly and posted them on the other thread I am on and everyone adores the name Mirabeth.... everytime I read your words the hairs stand up on my arms...
> 
> I am really hoping your dream for me comes true.... and if it does... her name will have Mirabeth in it... that I promise you... for the friend that dreamed her for me xx
> 
> *sniff sniff*
> 
> Thanks.....my mother is the daughter of an Irish traveller *I know I know but he moved to Canada to escape the lifestyle, too bad he had my mother out of wedlock and had to give her up for adoption* so maybe that is where I get my sixth sense from LOLClick to expand...

If you have it, I could use a dab of it right now... :flower:


----------



## babysimpson

Congrats on all the new BFPS. 

After being 3-4 days late my af turned up yesterday morning so new cycle for me. This time is different tho as it's making me feel very ill. Getting stomach pain every time I eat and I'm exhausted. It's not even that heavy so no idea what it's up to but hopefully by the end of the week, it'll be gone and I can get back to myself.

Hope everybody doing as well as they can be xx


----------



## CJSG1977

Sorry the witch got you babysimpson! :hugs: Mine can be quite weird some months especially since the losses. They start really slow and then a day later they get really heavy. Mine always were 3-4 days neat and tidy (although always painful) but now it can drag out for a week.

I love the talk about dreams! And Mirabeth is gorgeous! I started clomid yesterday and dreamed last night that I was full term and having a girl! And then I dreamed I had a positive pregnancy test. First time since I was pregnant last time when I dreamed of a positive test! CD3 for me today and am gonna start drinking green tea....yuk LOL. But I am going ALL OUT this month. Clomid, green tea, EPO, Folic Acid and Vits, charting and temping and dtd as often as possible :haha:


----------



## Megg33k

Sounds like a plan, Chantal. I need some of those dreams!


----------



## CJSG1977

I just hope the dream becomes a reality! For you too hunni. How are you? xx


----------



## padbrat

VGibs said:


> padbrat said:
> 
> 
> awwww V.... yes, I copied your words exactly and posted them on the other thread I am on and everyone adores the name Mirabeth.... everytime I read your words the hairs stand up on my arms...
> 
> I am really hoping your dream for me comes true.... and if it does... her name will have Mirabeth in it... that I promise you... for the friend that dreamed her for me xx
> 
> *sniff sniff*
> 
> Thanks.....my mother is the daughter of an Irish traveller *I know I know but he moved to Canada to escape the lifestyle, too bad he had my mother out of wedlock and had to give her up for adoption* so maybe that is where I get my sixth sense from LOLClick to expand...

:cry: ahh that is such a sad history VGibbs.... but I am praying your sixth sense was working overtime when you had your dream about me!:hugs:


----------



## padbrat

Awww meggy moo.... when is your next IVF cycle? 

CJ I am loving the dreams thing!! Heres hoping your amazing plan works!!

Dawny - that is incredible news.... congratulations huni!!


----------



## CJSG1977

My plan has changed as I have found out on a clomid thread that epo and green tea boost eostrogen and clomid blocks the signal to make your body produce more so in effect they cancel each other out...so I bought cough mixture today instead.

My dreams are normally quite significant so lets hope its right.

And I hope the dream for you comes true too. x


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Just popping in to see how you are all doing !!!! My chart is rather interesting this cycle hopefully its a great sign !


----------



## CJSG1977

Hi Ruskie!

And I see you Embo!

Where is your chart ruskie?


----------



## Embo78

:wave: Hi CJ


----------



## ttcstill

Ruskiegirl said:


> Just popping in to see how you are all doing !!!! My chart is rather interesting this cycle hopefully its a great sign !

Oh Ruskie I am so excited that looks like an implantation dip.


----------



## CJSG1977

Those temps do look great Ruskie!


----------



## gueyilla1985

how is everyone doing?


----------



## CJSG1977

Not bad hun, my clomid hot flush has just kicked in haha. How are you babe?


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Thanks ladies ! I sure was thinking the same thing hehe , Now if they can stay high and Af can stay away for 9 months lol


----------



## roonsma

Good luck Ruskie :happydance:


----------



## ovenbun

Hi all im starting a new cycle after disappointing I really really thought I was pregnant so much so im wondering if I have a had a early mc without realising anyone think that is possible ? preg test day before and 2 days before AF both neg. I can't imgaine I would make all the symptoms up anyways im trying not to dwell but it's hard. 
Im CD 3 today anyone else ???


----------



## Megg33k

padbrat said:


> Awww meggy moo.... when is your next IVF cycle?
> 
> CJ I am loving the dreams thing!! Heres hoping your amazing plan works!!
> 
> Dawny - that is incredible news.... congratulations huni!!

Its now really... I start my stims on the 8th. I should be in the 2ww by mid-June.


----------



## roonsma

Meggins! Whatcha doing up at this time!??? :hugs:


----------



## CJSG1977

Oven I am CD4 so only one day behind you.

Oh Megg!!!! Me and oven will be in the 2ww with you! Oh how exciting! I wanna see some bfps! GL hunni! :hugs:

FX for you ruskie. AF....do you hear me??? STAY AWAY!!! You are missing ruskies boat for the next 9 months hehe


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Thanks hun ! Temps still up this morning and tummy feels weird a little heavy and achey not anything normal af wise for me


----------



## MissMaternal

Oooh good luck Ruskie! Will be rooting for you! xx


----------



## padbrat

Ooooooo Ruskie!! Come on BFP!!! xx

I am a hoping and a praying that this cycle is the winner for you Meggy Moo xx


----------



## ttcstill

Praying for you Ruskie!


----------



## mrphyemma

Good Luck Ruskie!!! x

AFM, no miracle this month, temp crash this morning, headache, bloating chocolate craving. Just checked cervix and got some brownish cm. Roll on CD1 and a brand new cycle.


----------



## CJSG1977

:hugs: Emma! Sorry hunni!


----------



## VGibs

I'm too busy thinking pink for Pad these days....hahahahaha Come on team Mirabeth!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## roonsma

Sorry Emma :hugs: x


----------



## Megg33k

roonsma said:


> Meggins! Whatcha doing up at this time!??? :hugs:

Watching 'Haven' on Boxee! :) I can't help myself! LOL



CJSG1977 said:


> Oven I am CD4 so only one day behind you.
> 
> Oh Megg!!!! Me and oven will be in the 2ww with you! Oh how exciting! I wanna see some bfps! GL hunni! :hugs:
> 
> FX for you ruskie. AF....do you hear me??? STAY AWAY!!! You are missing ruskies boat for the next 9 months hehe

Today might be CD1 for me... So, not far behind. If its not today, it'll be in the next day or 2!!!



mrphyemma said:


> Good Luck Ruskie!!! x
> 
> AFM, no miracle this month, temp crash this morning, headache, bloating chocolate craving. Just checked cervix and got some brownish cm. Roll on CD1 and a brand new cycle.

Ugh, Emma... I'm sorry! Still cheering you on!


----------



## VGibs

mrphyemma said:


> Good Luck Ruskie!!! x
> 
> AFM, no miracle this month, temp crash this morning, headache, bloating chocolate craving. Just checked cervix and got some brownish cm. Roll on CD1 and a brand new cycle.

Bring on day 1....and bring on a big fat pregnant...my interpretation of BFP


----------



## CJSG1977

Where is the like button V!!!!!!x


----------



## Tulip

Good luck Ruskie! 

Pad, what gives? Next scan? xx


----------



## Razcox

Hey all CD5 for me today :witch: showed up over the weekend so onto the next month, Pad still thinking pink for you hun xx

CJ - Looks like we are cycle buddies this time bang on! :) An Meg you're not far behind, lets hope we have a bumper crop of :bfp:'s this month


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Saturday is test day for me again !!!! I ran out of tests so have to wait till tommorow to get one !


----------



## CJSG1977

Indeed we are Raz! This is gonna be our cycle chickedy! And we will be bump bump buddies. Sorry for af sweety.

Waiting in anticipation Ruskie.x


----------



## padbrat

VGibs said:


> I'm too busy thinking pink for Pad these days....hahahahaha Come on team Mirabeth!!!!!!!!!!!

Sorry VGibs hun... I think the dream was just a dream... started spotting last night... just a little brown and no cramps... yet....:cry:

don't think Mirabeth is coming.


----------



## Embo78

Noooo pad. Are you sure you think it's over? Spotting can be perfectly normal in pregnancy. Please don't give up yet :hugs:


----------



## padbrat

I really don't know what is going on Embs... no cramps and the spotting comes and goes and is brown....

However, with my history I don't hold out a great deal of hope


----------



## CJSG1977

Pad hunni! I hope this is not the end sweety. It's gotta just be a bit of spotting. Have you been to the docs babe? Ring them hun. Big hugs babe.


----------



## CJSG1977

Brown blood is old blood hun. Hopefully its nothing. And of there is no pain that's good too.


----------



## Embo78

padbrat said:


> I really don't know what is going on Embs... no cramps and the spotting comes and goes and is brown....
> 
> However, with my history I don't hold out a great deal of hope

When you had a scan did they see any area of bleed? It's probably just from when bubs implanted and it's worked it's way out. Or tmi but are you constipated? I was straining a couple of weeks ago and got some brown discharge.

I've been thinking girlie thoughts for you since you found out you were pregnant again :hugs:


----------



## tryforbaby2

Pad, I am thinking PINK for you and pray that little brown bleed is nothing. :hug:


----------



## VGibs

I spotted brown and red with Meme....it started right around the 6 week mark and kept right on until week 11


----------



## Megg33k

Don't get discouraged yet, Deb! I have siggy banner for anyone who wants to help support your little (hopefully) pink bub! Just remove the * for the code to work!

https://i53.tinypic.com/11uu8op.jpg
[IMG*]https://i53.tinypic.com/11uu8op.jpg[/IMG]

https://i53.tinypic.com/716yxw.jpg
[IMG*]https://i53.tinypic.com/716yxw.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## pink80

I don't post in here often, because I'm still all over the place about TTC, but I do follow the thread everyday and I really am routing for you Pad - thinking pink all the way xxx


----------



## Megg33k

It goes well with your name too, pink! :hugs:

Even if you don't post often... I hope you know that we're here if you need us... And, I'm always open to PM's if you need to vent and don't want to do it publicly! Its hard, and support is SO important!


----------



## Dazed

Holding on to hope for you Pad!


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Think positive pad , Dont stress yourself out i wouldnt worry to much unless you get cramps also with bright red blood :hugs:
Tommorow is test day with a frer !!! Decided i will hold my wee untill 10 am lol


----------



## maratobe

got everything crossed for you pad!! i spotted at 6 weeks and 11 weeks and they told me that it was because of my bladder! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## mrphyemma

Keeping the faith for you Padbrat. x

Good luck for testing Ruskie x


----------



## MsJMouse

FX'd Padbrat that everything is fine.

Good luck with testing Ruskie.


----------



## babysimpson

Fx'd Padbrat, I do know that brown spotting in the first tri is common but I understand how anxious it is to see especially after a history. All thinking pink for you.

Good luck Ruskie for testing tomorrow. Fx'd you get your BFP.

AFM - CD4 for me although I've had a stomach bug so that really hasn't helped matters at all. Back at work today even though I'm still ill but can only have limited time off for sickness.


----------



## jonnanne3

Good luck today Ruskie!

Pad, I spotted a lot with this pregnancy in the beginning and as most recently as 2 weeks ago. I have a cervical polyp that causes bleeding. I will have it throughout the pregnancy when DH and I have intercourse. (It is rare because I freak out still!) Just call your doctor and see if you can get in for another scan as soon as possible so you can be reassured. Good luck and we are praying for TEAM PINK!!!!!!!!! :hugs:


----------



## bbhopes

hoping for you Pad, and good luck with the testing Ruskie.


----------



## CJSG1977

How are you Pad hunni??? xxx

And I am routing or you Ruskie!

Hi Pink hunni. Nice to see you here. If I dont see you here I am singing songs for you in our journals :rofl: xx

AFM Af gone. She got really light on Wednesday and then decided to go full throttle yesterday and has now GONE for what I hope is 40 weeks! Last clomid today for this cycle. Lots of twinges in my ovaries which I assume is good. Start opks sunday, and smep. Cant wait!!!!!


----------



## babysimpson

Good luck CJ with the Clomid. I have noticed a lot of ladies on here have had success with it and really hope you're one of them


----------



## Dazed

Ruskie - your chart is looking more interesting by the day!


----------



## CJSG1977

Thank you baby!!!! I want to see you get your sticky bfp soon too!!!

I ov anyway I just think this is meant to give it a bit of a kick and help with general hormone stuff. Check me out with my technical lingo there :haha:

I have heard many successes and many failures too. I am just trying to not look at it as me getting my bfp straight away. I couldnt bare the hurt I would feel. I am just going to chart as normal, do smep and hope that it does the trick.


----------



## pink80

Megg33k said:


> It goes well with your name too, pink! :hugs:
> 
> Even if you don't post often... I hope you know that we're here if you need us... And, I'm always open to PM's if you need to vent and don't want to do it publicly! Its hard, and support is SO important!

Thanks Meg :hugs: it helps just reading through sometimes and knowing that I'm not the only one iykwim 



CJSG1977 said:


> Hi Pink hunni. Nice to see you here. If I dont see you here I am singing songs for you in our journals :rofl: xx

And good songs they are too DJ Chan :haha:

Good luck *Ruskie* x

Hope you feel better soon *Baby* x


----------



## Megg33k

I definitely know, pink! :hugs:


----------



## VGibs

maratobe - YOUR 16 WEEKS???????? Lord where does the time go!


----------



## ttcstill

Good Morning ladies, I just wanted to drop in and let you all know that I am still checking the thread on a regular basis and praying each day to return to an enormous amount of BFP's.

AFM - I am 2 days from 17 weeks, 3 weeks and 4 days til we find out what we are having!!! Sooooooo exciting!


----------



## padbrat

Awwww ladies you have me in tears in just sheer gratitude for your support! Thank you thank you thank you from the bottom of my heart!

and that lovely banner had me laughing my head off so I am a real emotional wreck wit tears puring down my face and laughing like a loony!! 

well I took all of your good advice and called my EPU and talked to the Sister. She said don't panic as it could be old blood, or from my surgery or a breakthrough bleed. I am in on Monday at 12.15 for a scan. The bleeding has mostly died down now and I am so reassured that this has happened to others at 6 weeks and everything was perfect for them. Thank you for telling me.

So, it is my 11th Wedding Anniversary and I am just gonna forget about being pg and just go out for a lovely dinner with Hubby and appreciate being married to a lovely man... obviousy I am not going to have alcohol or any 'bad' foods just in case I get a dream outcome too! You never know!!

Ruskie..... Best of luck for the testing!!!

Congrats on 16 weeks Mara!!


----------



## VGibs

ttcstill said:


> Good Morning ladies, I just wanted to drop in and let you all know that I am still checking the thread on a regular basis and praying each day to return to an enormous amount of BFP's.
> 
> AFM - I am 2 days from 17 weeks, 3 weeks and 4 days til we find out what we are having!!! Sooooooo exciting!

It still amazes me that you are so far along already....you had your BFP right around the time I was bitching about being overdue I think LOL


----------



## padbrat

and of course massive Congrats also to TTCsil xx


----------



## VGibs

Happy 6 weeks Pad.....Now I'm talking to Mirabeth "Please don't scare Mommy and Daddy anymore. Its not nice. Now be good and get in there and start decorating your cozy home for the next 9 months. Oh...and please don't have a penis because then I will look foolish!" Love, your Internet Auntie Virginia!


----------



## Embo78

You sound so much more positive today pad. You enjoy your evening/hubby!!

Vgibs, you just made me :rofl:


----------



## Ruskiegirl

:bfn: on frer and digi !!! For you USA ladies Walgreens has CB digis on sale 2 pack for 11.99 doesnt get any cheaper then that


----------



## Megg33k

Happy Anniversary, Deb!



Ruskiegirl said:


> :bfn: on frer and digi !!! For you USA ladies Walgreens has CB digis on sale 2 pack for 11.99 doesnt get any cheaper then that

On digi's??? Holy hell!


----------



## CJSG1977

Pad you do sound so much better!! Have a wonderful evening sweety! You and hubby deserve that. Cant wait to hear that you hear a HB at your scan!!! PINK PINK!!!!!!!

V you are sooooo funny. Good talking too as well by the way :haha:

Sorry for the BFN Ruskie!! :hugs:

:hi: Tttcstill! x


----------



## pink80

and for ladies in the UK - Amazon are selling them for £4.49

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Clearblue-...I1F6/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1307120748&sr=8-2

and the 7 test digital ovulation one for £11.90

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Clearblue-...710W/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1307120748&sr=8-3


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Yep thats why i took both test this morning lol !! I have 2 more which i will save for 14 and 15 dpo if i make it that far


----------



## pink80

Sorry for the BFN Ruskie :hugs:


----------



## Embo78

Sorry for bfn's ruskie :(


----------



## Tulip

Good luck Ruskie, I'm digging that chart hon.

Happy anniverrsary Deb -enjoy. Thinking piiiiiiiiink. I even bought some strawberry angel delight today as I had pink on the brain:kiss:


----------



## bbhopes

Rexall also has their digital and regular clearblue pregnancy tests on sale for 20% off in Canada. I don't normally go to that store so no idea if the price is good.


----------



## bbhopes

hoping for your BFP Ruskie


----------



## chevelle383

THANK YOU SO MUCH TO THE GIRLS ON HERE THAT HELPED ME THROUGH SOMEE OF THE DARKEST DAYS OF MY LIFE. YOU KNOW WHO YOU ARE AND I THANK ALL OF YOU.

And to everyone who reads this thread, we are living proof that you can overcome tragedy, and be blessed with the best thing life has to offer. Our thoughts and hopes to everyone.

On 6/2/2011 I finally became a Daddy to a beautiful and perfectly healthy baby girl. Words can in no way describe what I am feeling. So proud of my wife as she had nearly no breaks in her contractions for what felt like an eternity, and yet she stayed the course and had her ALL NATURAL! So tough, I knew she could. Any how....

June Marie 
6/2/2011 5:04 am
7lbs 8oz
 



Attached Files:







IMG-20110602-00018[1].jpg
File size: 33.6 KB
Views: 14


----------



## chevelle383

I will no doubt continue to follow your stories, and keep you all in our thoughts.


----------



## Tulip

Chevelle, she is beautiful! Congratulations!


----------



## pink80

Congrats *Chevelle* x


----------



## Sparkly

Congratulations Chevelle, she is absolutely beautiful, what a blessing xxx


----------



## Megg33k

She's beautiful, Chevelle! CONGRATULATIONS! :hugs:


----------



## Fairybabe

Chevelle ! Your daughter is beautiful! Many congrats to you and your wife! And thank yoiu for coming back to show us it can be done!!!

Fairy x


----------



## Lucy1973

Congrats Chevelle! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

She is beautiful! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Congratz chevelle she is so beautiful hun !

As for me i got a super super faint line on my frer this morning i hope that it gets darker tommorow !! Its in fact so faint i highly doubt any camera could pick it up lol


----------



## pink80

*Ruskie* - how exciting fingers crossed that line get darker xx


----------



## jonnanne3

Congratulations chevelle! Your baby girl is beautiful! 

Ruskie, I am keeping my fingers crossed for a darker line tomorrow! :hugs:


----------



## CJSG1977

Chevelle CONGRATULATIONS!!!! She is just so beautiful, had a tear! And so wonderful that your wife went natural, not easy to do. Thank you for sharing this with us. It inspires and gives so much hope. Good Luck for the future! x

Ruskie :woohoo: That is terrific! I hope it gets darker! I cant wait to hear!

I am due to start smep tomorrow now that clomid is finished. Have a stinking cold but all raring to go. Had a bit of clomid rage last night but feel fine now!

How is everyone?


----------



## bluesky

Congratulations Chevelle! Lovely picture.


----------



## mrphyemma

Congratulations Chevelle, baby June is adorable x

Fingers crossed Ruskie, sounding good.

CD1 again for me, Groundhog Day! :(


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Well i found some red spotting just tiny bit but that isnt a good sign at all pretty sure AF is working her way in


----------



## Megg33k

Damn it all, Emma! :( I'm sorry, honey! 

Hope not, Ruskie!


----------



## babysimpson

You're not out yet Ruskie. Fingers crossed


----------



## Dazed

She is beautiful Chevelle congrats!

Holding out hope for you Ruskie!


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Feeling very crampy :cry:
Also have determined what i was seeing on the frer was the shadow from the indent where the antibody strip is


----------



## gueyilla1985

OMG SOOOO CUTE!!!

Sorry i have not been on but i finally got my house stuff and i have been unpacking. but today is CD1 for me. i had some light light blood last night but it full blown today. so i guess today would be cd1 who knows lol Oh yeah and i have my blood work done on monday!!... how are all you ladies doing?


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Pretty sure Af is coming cramps are worse today should be starting bcp next weekend


----------



## Dazed

Sorry Ruskie!

Sorry Gue, but glad the witch finally showed for you.


----------



## svetayasofiya

Congrats Chevelle! she is absolutely beautiful. So happy for you and your wife! xoxo


----------



## padbrat

V thank you for the message to Mirabeth... she must of heard cos the spotting stopped on Sat!! *pad pokes stomach and says 'hey you listen to Aunty V!!'

and thank you for the anniversary wishes all, we had a lovely weekend...

Ruskie... what the heck is going on?? Line and then crampy??? 

Chevelle.... so many congratulations to you and your Wife... brave lady!!! Your Daughter is gorgeous!


----------



## Ruskiegirl

It was just the indent where the antibody strip was it was so convincing tho , I took it out of the case to figure it out lol it looked pink to but every other test ive taken has been negative so im sure it was the indent


----------



## roonsma

:hugs: Mrphyemma and Ruskie 

Chevelle, congratulations, she's beautiful :happydance:

Come on Mirabeth!!! We're all cheering you on! :hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

FRER's can't be trusted with faint lines like they used to. I've learned the hard way now twice! Its crap! Unless an FRER gives you something obvious, you just can't believe it anymore. :(


----------



## gueyilla1985

How are you all doing?


----------



## CJSG1977

Hi Gueyilla! How are you sweety?? Im ticking along waiting for smep to start one day late due to work and illness lol. But it will start on monday!


----------



## Megg33k

I'm actually pretty okay right now. I'm calm about the coming cycle. Its about to get interesting! :)


----------



## babysimpson

Morning girls,

Sory *Ruskie* that af may be on her way. 

*Rosa* sorry af showed up. Hopefully this cycle will be more successful.

*Meg* glad to hear you doing okay today. It must be so tough for you. I count myself lucky in comparison to some of you ladies - it's how I manage to get by. You're an inspiration


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Woke up with a sore throat dont know whats going on ! Not testing until AF is late now which will be about 4 days away


----------



## MrsGAnderson

chevelle - im so happy for you! well done to your wife. you have a beautiful little lady there :) she's gorgeous! xxx

i hope your all doing ok xx


----------



## Embo78

Hope your scan went well pad. Thinking bout you :hug:


----------



## ttcstill

Chevelle- that is awesome news and she is absolutely adorable Congrats to you!

Rusky & Emma - Hugs to you both

Afm-

I have my scan to find out that everything is okay and find out which team we are on in just 15 days - OMG :happydance: I am so friggin excited!:dohh:


----------



## chevelle383

Thanks to everyone. My girls are both doing Excellent. 
TTC... you must be beside yourself huh? 
Sveta.. your getting o slose too.
Fairy..cant believe your half way already!

I am so glad to be on this side of the fence. We were so over pregnancy. I mean... count the losses and wifey was pregnant for almost 2 years!
Although now, we cant sleep. To affraid to take our eyes off of her. :/


----------



## svetayasofiya

I think I'll be the same way! xo


----------



## Megg33k

I know I'll be the same way, Chevelle! My friend calls it the "helicopter parent"... those of us who intend to hover over the child 24/7! LOL


----------



## Tulip

Haha I love that term Meg!
My angelcare movement monitor really took the worry away for me in the early days.


----------



## gueyilla1985

i am reading a book call Im not dead, Im diffrent. by hollister Rand. i think if you have an angel you should try to read this its helping me in so many ways. Also af is still here i was supposed to get blood work today but i forgot to fast so i have to do it tomorrow in the morning.


----------



## Tulip

Anyone heard from Pad? x


----------



## aussiettc

Hi everybody

its been a long time since i've been in here but to me it only seems like yesturday I just wanted to update everyone with the arrival of my little girl Amelia she wwas born on the 28th of may. This site helped me through so much last year, i am forever indebted to all you gals (and guys)

Love to all and lots os sticky baby dust.


----------



## roonsma

Chevelle, it never gets any easier i'm afraid!

Did Pad have a scan yesterday? i think someone mentioned it?


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Congrats aussiettc !!!!!!!
I think Af is on her way for me pink spotting this morning


----------



## Fairybabe

Congrats Aussietec!! Wonderful news.

Ruskie, sorry the stupid witch seems to be on her way.

Fairy x


----------



## CJSG1977

Bless you Chevelle! The worry never ends hey! But at least there is pleasure with this bit too!

Congrats Aussie!

:hugs: Ruskie

Yes where is the news on Pad???

AFM CD10, smep is under way. And having painful ovary twinges so think ov will be the end of this week. Am super nervous and excited, and trying to not get my hopes up that clomid will be my magic cure in my 1st cycle with it. I am just going to try and enjoy the next few days / week. And PRAY! LOL


----------



## mrphyemma

Everything crossed for first time lucky on the clomid CJ xx


----------



## CJSG1977

Thanks Emma! I am freaking right now as I have just done an opk and there is not even a hint of a line! I have never had that this time in my cycle! I hope the clomid hasnt stopped my ov! And I cant have yet as I havent even had what is close to a pos! And I always get a pos in the month! PANIC!!!!!! Bloody bloody ttc!!! Its so stressful! If the test is right clomid is fucking everything up not helping!


----------



## lynnb

CJ - calm down hun, I've heard that clomid may delay Ov so just keep :sex:. Good luck

Ruskie - So sorry AF is on her way :hugs:

Aussiettc - Congrats on your little girl, Amelia is such a cute name :flower:


----------



## Megg33k

aussiettc said:


> Hi everybody
> 
> its been a long time since i've been in here but to me it only seems like yesturday I just wanted to update everyone with the arrival of my little girl Amelia she wwas born on the 28th of may. This site helped me through so much last year, i am forever indebted to all you gals (and guys)
> 
> Love to all and lots os sticky baby dust.

EEK! Congrats! When you mentioned "Amelia" on my FB the other day, I didn't even realize that was the new baby's name! How daft am I? I'm SO happy for you!!! :hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

Tulip - They now have one with a video monitor, as well as the motion sensor... Can you guess what I'll be spending $250 on? :rofl:


----------



## babysimpson

Hi Girls - How are we all doing today?


----------



## roonsma

Hi babysimpson :flower:

Bloody witch, sorry Ruskie:hugs:

Good luck with the SMEP CJ! :winkwink:


----------



## babysimpson

Hi Rachael, hope you're doing well and bubs is too.


----------



## VGibs

Pad where are you??????


----------



## pink80

:hi: ladies - hope you are all well

Sorry *Ruskie* :hugs:

Still no sign of OV for me - so just have to wait out the rest of the cycle - just hope it's not too long :(


----------



## Embo78

That's what I've been thinking V.
Hope you're ok pad :hug:


----------



## padbrat

Hellp ladies! 

Calm and PMA vibes meggy moo!

Urghhh bad AF Ruskie sorry chick...

Sorry sorry sorry didn't update... so here it is... and right here I will say... OK OK OK ladies that all told me that spotting at 6 weeks wasn't necessarily going to be bad... you were all right xxx

well I went for my scan... spotting had come back on Sunday, but gone by the time I was scanned... so was expecting the worst as I waiting in the EPU. Couldn't even open my eyes to see the scan screen cos I was that convinced it was all over... and then the sonographer said ... there's your baby Mrs Hall...!!!!!!

and there it was... a lil blob with a flickering HB, all looking perfect!

Sonographer said she thought the bleeding could have been implantation and she has put me back a few days, but I don't care.

My Cons sent my orginal results from my bloods 13 days ago and they were...

thyroid... bad... tooo high so have reduced my meds. T4 35 (normal range 9-24) and T3 14 (normal range 3.5-6.5)....

and then she says..

"reassuringly your progesterone level was 81 and your Beta hCG was 3940"

I like the "reassuringly" bit lol

so those were my levels 13 days ago and I am 6w 4 now... so must have been 4.5 weeks ish then. Next scan is the 16th June.

I am also craving jam doughnuts and am off all things savoury.... old wives tales say that this means that all your pink vibes could be working.... *closes eyes and begs God!!!! LOL


----------



## Embo78

Yay Pad. thank goodness for that!! We're scan buddies. I had a great scan yesterday too. I was also put back 3 days but I really don't care cos I'm past my 7 week "danger zone" My angels didn't make it past 7 weeks.

I also have my next scan on the 16th June :happydance:


----------



## Dazed

Whoo Hoo Pad :yipee: :happydance: I'm so happy your scan went well! I knew it would cause that baby girl is holding on!


----------



## roonsma

We're fine thanks babysimpson, how are you doing? :hugs:


----------



## roonsma

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

Paaaaaaaaaadddddddddddddddd!!! xx


----------



## Megg33k

Fab, Deb! I probably also have a scan on the 16th!


----------



## pink80

That's sounds great *Pad* xxx


----------



## Tulip

:dance: :dance: YAY Deb! :dance: :dance:

Have you ANY IDEA how many times I've run a search for your posts in the last 24 hours???!

You're doing fab - come oooon Mirabeth! :pink: How far til you're past your Danger Zone honey? :hugs:

Sorry for impending AF Ruskie :hugs:
Good luck CJ. 

Love to all xxxxx


----------



## CJSG1977

Pink I am joining your club...dont think ov is gonna happen. My lines started to get darker...and then...nothing, nada, zip! I feel like something is wrong. I ALWAYS have lines on my opk this time. Why would I get lines and then suddenly get a negative...before ov???? I am freaked! We are gonna get sorted babe! OV will happen! This month....or next.xxx

PAD!!!!!! Wonderful blimmin news...think pink think pink! A few days back is nothing in the grand scheme hun! All is perfect...hear that! All goooood! :happydance:


----------



## CJSG1977

OOOHHHH And YAY!!!! For 16th June!!! Good date! Cant wait to hear how you both get on.xx


----------



## jonnanne3

That is great news Pad!!!!!!!!! Wonderful scan and blood results!!!!!!!! :happydance: So what was the heartrate? 
I am over the moon happy for you!!!!!!!!!! June 16th sounds like a great day to me! My next scan is the 23rd. So I am the lonely scan date..... It's ok! I will be 16 or so weeks then and hopefully we can find out the sex!!!!!!!


----------



## tryforbaby2

Woohooooo Pad!!! 

Those sweet jelly doughnut cravings is a sign of a girl!!!

I loved doughnuts when I was pregnant with DD!!!

:happydance:


----------



## pink80

CJSG1977 said:


> Pink I am joining your club...dont think ov is gonna happen. My lines started to get darker...and then...nothing, nada, zip! I feel like something is wrong. I ALWAYS have lines on my opk this time. Why would I get lines and then suddenly get a negative...before ov???? I am freaked! We are gonna get sorted babe! OV will happen! :

It's quite early in your cycle though isn't it? You don't normally get a positive now do you?? Did they say anything about clomid delaying ovulation - have hope hunny - that eggy will make an appearance :hugs:


----------



## CJSG1977

Thanks Pink sweety! I have just been whipped in to line in a great way! Another of my favourite girls explained that clomid can give false lines on opks which is why we shouldnt use them till cd10. I didnt know that. So the FAINT faint line I got at 6pm is more likely the real one....now that I am cd10.

GL Jonnanne!!! I hope your scan goes well too sweety.


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Thats GREAT news pad :happydance: !!!!!!!!!!!!!!
AF finally showed this afternoon ! Start BCP on sunday and im doing it this cycle for sure smoking is out the door tonight wish me luck !!! Hopefully by next year we can start TTC again!


----------



## CJSG1977

Good Luck Ruskie hunni!!!!!! xxx


----------



## gueyilla1985

Helo how is everyone!!!
Congrats PAD!!!

YAY!!! EMBO!!!


I have to go in at cd17 to get an ultrasound to see if im ov on my own, and i also went to get my blood work done.


----------



## svetayasofiya

Good luck Ruskie :hugs:

Awesome scan news Pad!!!


----------



## hannahadora

Yay! I am so excited for you. I hope you have a quick BFP and meet me over in the Pregnant after Stillbirth Board! Tricks of the trade that I have used are to drink rasperry leaf tea. Not the kind you get at the regular grocery store, unless you find it in the health food/medicinal isle. I got it at a natural food store. It helps strengthen the uterine wall, and regulate your cycle. Also, it helps with that EWCM (Egg white cervical mucus) that helps catch the sperm and get them to the egg! Also, do the deed every other day between day 11 and 21. If you know exactly when you ovulate, don't worry about that, but that's what works for me anyways. I am sure other people have lots of old wives tales for conception. Wishing you a short, successful and happy ttc journey.


----------



## babysimpson

Morning girls - hope you are all ok

Great news about the scan Pad and hopefully you have no more scares.

I'm not bothering checking what day I'm on any more so no idea when I'll ovulate. Feel better that way as i'm more relaxed and just enjoying time with OH. If it happens, it happens.


----------



## Megg33k

Same here with trying to be relaxed. I've never tried relaxing during an IVF cycle! LOL I'm not even temping, which is crazy for me. I always temp!


----------



## dawny690

*Great news Pad hun  xxxx*


----------



## padbrat

Whoa ladies... I am afraid we may be celebrating a little prematurely...

After having major MS all yesterday and this morning I was getting in my car and had a gush of red blood. No pain. Spoke to EPU who checked my last scan and said they could see no reason on my scan for the bleed and I need to go back in tomorrow for another scan...

Have been sent home from work and told to relax.

Am in so much shock...


----------



## Dazed

Oh Pad. I hope its nothing and just the rest of the blood from the odd bleed! Still holding out hope for you Pad!


----------



## mrphyemma

Thinking of you Pad x


----------



## roonsma

Thinking of you Pad :hugs:


----------



## pink80

:hugs: *Pad*


----------



## CJSG1977

Pad hunni I have no words. I just hope its random and nothing to worry about. Thinking of you hun.xx


----------



## Tulip

I cannot BEGIN to comprehend what the hell Fate is playing at this week. Such lovely people as you and Fliss and Pip should not be having to live in constant fear and suffering such pain. Hoping and wishing with all my heart Deb that it turns out to be nothing and your little princess is snuggled up safe xxxx


----------



## bluesky

:hugs: Pad


----------



## Embo78

Pad :hugs:


----------



## Tigerlilies

Pad, I know it's going to be a long 24 hrs but this happened to my cousin too at 8wks but baby was still there with a strong HB. I hope you get the same good news tomorrow.


----------



## Fairybabe

Oh Pad! Hoping and praying for you hun!!! 

Tigerlillies, congrats on v day! 

Fairy x


----------



## tryforbaby2

pad, we are all holding our hope for you. :hugs:


----------



## jonnanne3

Pad, I hope and pray that it is just unexplained bleeding. I have had that throughout this pregnancy. There was no rhyme or reason until recently when I found out I have a cervical polyp. I hope you get some answers tomorrow! :hugs:


----------



## dawny690

* Pad xxxx*


----------



## bbhopes

Pad Its just one thing after another, we are all thinking of you, and hoping everything is ok. :hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

Hoping everything is okay, Deb! :hugs:


----------



## honeybee28

Thinking of you pad.

Megg, got my bfp on 21st may! Will find out tomorrow what's going on in there.x


----------



## Embo78

:happydance: Emily :yipee: that's excellent news :) good luck tomoz sweetie :)


----------



## honeybee28

Thanks embo. 

Im so sorry...........I didn't realise......... I haven't been on here in ages. But congrats for your little blueberry! How are things?


----------



## Embo78

Scary!! Very very scary!!! 
But after a scary 10 days when I thought it would be mmc no. 3, I had a brilliant scan on Monday. Looks like this may be our forever baby. Crossing everything that it will be :)


----------



## honeybee28

Yesssssssss! Very excited for you.xxx


----------



## gueyilla1985

:hugs: PAD!!


----------



## Megg33k

honeybee28 said:


> Thinking of you pad.
> 
> Megg, got my bfp on 21st may! Will find out tomorrow what's going on in there.x

Do you know how hard it was to keep my mouth shut? I didn't even let on for 2 seconds!!! I can finally say:

:wohoo: CONGRATULATIONS!!! :wohoo:

:yipee::yipee::yipee:​


----------



## honeybee28

I'm so proud of you megg!! Thank you. Will update you late tomorrow on the scan.xx


----------



## roonsma

Congratulations Honeybee!! Best Wishes for your scan tomorrow :thumbup:


----------



## Fairybabe

Congrats honeybee! Sticky, happy and healthy 9v months to you!

Dawny, just noticed your weightloss ticker! That's awesome! Halfway to target! Go girl!!

Fairyx


----------



## roonsma

You updated Megg!! Wow 208!! Wonder what number number i was? :hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

No clue what # you were, honey! I wish I'd put #'s by each person as they got their BFP! But, too late for that now, eh? LOL

I did all the updates, finally! I guess I am feeling particularly strong currently! I don't know what possessed me to do it... But, it wasn't so hard emotionally... Just tedious! The math has fried my brain! :haha:


----------



## Embo78

Thanks meg you're a good 'un :)


----------



## svetayasofiya

Wow that's quite the surge in numbers!

Congrats Honeybee!!!

Pad- hang in there. Like some of the girls have already said, hopefully it's unexplained bleeding. Thinking of you and hoping for the best!!! :hugs:


----------



## CJSG1977

Congrats honeybee! And gl for tomorrow!x


----------



## dawny690

*Thanks fairybabe  just wish it was 100% visable to me as well lol I havent been too well lately so not eaten as much maybe its a sign I should eat less? xxxx*


----------



## dawny690

*Congrats Honeybee and good luck hun hope all goes well.

Well done Meggles for doing all the updating bet that took a while  I'm proud of you babe you have such strength and courage your an inspiration to us all and we all Love You and I'm rooting so much for you this time is your time babe and Ixxy will be here to stay and become your's and Kev's forever baby xxxx*


----------



## Megg33k

Thanks, girls! The one thing I learned is to never let it get that far behind again. Its so much easier to update 1 or 2 than to do 20! LOL That's what I get for stalking for BFP's! 

I'll take all the rooting I can get! I'm ready for this journey to end! Thank you! :flower:


----------



## bbhopes

excellent job, congrats to the new BFP's!


----------



## VGibs

Pad - I'm holding my breath.....I'm worried but also hopeful


----------



## Tulip

Congratulations Honeybee! good luck to you and Pad today xxx


----------



## pink80

Congrats *Honey* x

Well done for updating *Meg* - I dont know how you do it all xxx

Good luck for your scans today ladies xx


----------



## grandbleu

Congrats to all the new BFPS! Most recently *HoneyBee*! :dust:

Thanks for all your hard work and research to up the numbers *Megg*! Good luck with your upcoming U/S :flower:


----------



## babysimpson

Wow 208 to date that's fab number.

Congrats to all those attributing to the number and good luck to all those awaiting scans.

I'm feeling funny / weird since last af but not sure why. Woke up this morning with a wave of nausea for no reason. Grrr body playing tricks I reckon


----------



## gueyilla1985

Congrats for the updating megg!!!

well i got some of my bloodwork back but i dont know what it means... err here goes
LOL.... h yeah i fasted for 12+ hours before i did it..
Progesterone 0.7 ng/mL 
Estradiol 40 pg/mL 
Cholesterol 168 Desirable: <200 mg/dL 
Triglycerides 114 <150 mg/dL 
HDL-Cholesterol 42 >=40 mg/dL
LDL-Cholesterol 103 <100 Optimal* mg/dL 
Chol/HDL Ratio 4.0 <5.0 RATIO 
Hemoglobin A1c 5.9 % 
Estimated Average Glucose 123 mg/dl 
White Blood Count 9.3 3.8-10.8 x10(9)/L 
Red Blood Cell Count 4.40 3.60-5.40 x10(12)/L
Hemoglobin 13.1 12.0-16.0 gm/dL 
Hematocrit 38.6 36.0-48.0 % 
MCV 87.8 82.0-101.0 fL 
MCH 29.7 26.0-34.0 pg 
MCHC 33.8 32.0-36.0 gm/dL
Neutrophil 59 40-80 % 
Band NORM 0-6 % 
Lymphocyte 33 12-44 % 
Monocyte 4 0-12 % 
Eosinophil 3 0-7 % 
Basophil 1 0-2 % 
Platelet Count 383 140-440 x10(9)/L 
RBC Morphology NORM 
Abs Neutrophils 5.47 1.80-7.70 x10(9)/L 
RDW 13.1 <14.5 % 

I know its alot but i dont know what matters hehehe oh yeah and that is not all im still waiting on some.


----------



## Embo78

Babysimpson, nausea is promising. I had nausea from about 7 dpo. Are you going to test?

Gueyilla, I wish I knew what all that meant!!


----------



## gueyilla1985

me too but i guess i will have to wait till the 20th... plus i did research mt glucose and it says that i am pre diabetic err... lol but maybe im wrong


----------



## BabyRuby11

This is brilliant really does make you see your not the only one.

I had a stillbirth in April 2011, waiting to get a BFP though. xx


----------



## roonsma

Megg33k said:


> No clue what # you were, honey! I wish I'd put #'s by each person as they got their BFP! But, too late for that now, eh? LOL
> 
> I did all the updates, finally! I guess I am feeling particularly strong currently! I don't know what possessed me to do it... But, it wasn't so hard emotionally... Just tedious! The math has fried my brain! :haha:

I think i was around 80? I'll have a look and see.

Yours will be up here soon Megg:hugs:


----------



## Tulip

BabyRuby11 said:


> This is brilliant really does make you see your not the only one.
> 
> I had a stillbirth in April 2011, waiting to get a BFP though. xx

I'm so sorry for your loss :hugs: My angel is called Ruby too but she was much younger than your precious one. 

Gueyilla - no idea about the results hon, hope someone can enlighten you *looks around for Meg :haha:*


----------



## roonsma

BabyRuby11 said:


> This is brilliant really does make you see your not the only one.
> 
> I had a stillbirth in April 2011, waiting to get a BFP though. xx

Hoping for a speedy rainbow baby for you :hugs:

Thats what i was thinking Tulip.........Meeeeeeeeeggggggggggg!!!


----------



## jonnanne3

Congrats on the new :bfp:'s!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance: 

Megg, YOU ROCK!!!!!!!!!!! You do amazing work on this thread!!!!!!!!! Thank you! :hugs:


----------



## padbrat

Megg you are gonna have to get busy again I am afraid... I need another Angel.

My baby's heart had stopped beating.

I think I am going to leave you all now, though I will probably sneak in every now and then to see you all.

My Husband has told me as we looked at our 6th Angel that he cannot do this anymore and the pain is too much.

I am in for surgery tomorrow.

May you all catch the luck I never had xx


----------



## Tulip

:cry:


----------



## roonsma

Pad i am so truly sorry, i feel so desperately sad for you. :hugs:

You are in my thoughts, do what's best for you but know we all care for you x


----------



## dawny690

* Pad I'm so truely sorry hun  words are not enough, just wish I could give you a proper  instead all I can offer is lots of virtual         xxxx*


----------



## tryforbaby2

:sad2: Pad. My eyes are welling up with tears for you. I am so sorry. Why.....why you. Why anyone? I am incredibly sorry.


----------



## padbrat

I wonder the same thing... think I will til the day I die.


----------



## Embo78

Pad. I am so sorry. I just can not believe it. How can life be so cruel. :hugs:


----------



## Dazed

I am so sorry Pad :hugs:


----------



## mrphyemma

Oh Padbrat, I'm so so sorry my lovely. Life can be so cruel. xx


----------



## Fairybabe

Oh Pad, I feel sick to the bottom of my heart for you. Sending you love and prayers.

Fairy x


----------



## Sparkly

Pad - I'm so sorry for your loss sweetheart :hugs:


----------



## jonnanne3

Pad, I am so sorry for your loss. You are in my thoughts and prayers! :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## CJSG1977

:cry: :cry: :cry: :cry: :cry: PAD!!!!!! I am so sorry darlin! :cry: Who ever you are up there that lets this happen.... YOU SUCK ASS! I'm here along with everyone else if and when you need us hun.


----------



## Megg33k

gueyilla1985 said:


> Congrats for the updating megg!!!
> 
> well i got some of my bloodwork back but i dont know what it means... err here goes
> LOL.... h yeah i fasted for 12+ hours before i did it..
> Progesterone 0.7 ng/mL
> Estradiol 40 pg/mL
> Cholesterol 168 Desirable: <200 mg/dL
> Triglycerides 114 <150 mg/dL
> HDL-Cholesterol 42 >=40 mg/dL
> LDL-Cholesterol 103 <100 Optimal* mg/dL
> Chol/HDL Ratio 4.0 <5.0 RATIO
> Hemoglobin A1c 5.9 %
> Estimated Average Glucose 123 mg/dl
> White Blood Count 9.3 3.8-10.8 x10(9)/L
> Red Blood Cell Count 4.40 3.60-5.40 x10(12)/L
> Hemoglobin 13.1 12.0-16.0 gm/dL
> Hematocrit 38.6 36.0-48.0 %
> MCV 87.8 82.0-101.0 fL
> MCH 29.7 26.0-34.0 pg
> MCHC 33.8 32.0-36.0 gm/dL
> Neutrophil 59 40-80 %
> Band NORM 0-6 %
> Lymphocyte 33 12-44 %
> Monocyte 4 0-12 %
> Eosinophil 3 0-7 %
> Basophil 1 0-2 %
> Platelet Count 383 140-440 x10(9)/L
> RBC Morphology NORM
> Abs Neutrophils 5.47 1.80-7.70 x10(9)/L
> RDW 13.1 <14.5 %
> 
> I know its alot but i dont know what matters hehehe oh yeah and that is not all im still waiting on some.

Most of it isn't the interesting stuff. Most of its just a basic CBC and looks pretty normal. What part of your cycle were these drawn during? 

Progesterone and Estradiol seem to suggest that you were either at the beginning of your cycle or the very end... You shouldn't have been anywhere near ovulation. Sound about right?



BabyRuby11 said:


> This is brilliant really does make you see your not the only one.
> 
> I had a stillbirth in April 2011, waiting to get a BFP though. xx

:hugs: I'm so sorry, honey! I'll get you added!



padbrat said:


> Megg you are gonna have to get busy again I am afraid... I need another Angel.
> 
> My baby's heart had stopped beating.
> 
> I think I am going to leave you all now, though I will probably sneak in every now and then to see you all.
> 
> My Husband has told me as we looked at our 6th Angel that he cannot do this anymore and the pain is too much.
> 
> I am in for surgery tomorrow.
> 
> May you all catch the luck I never had xx

My heart literally just broke into a million little pieces... :cry: I don't know what to say... I'm just sick! :hugs:


----------



## bluesky

So sorry Pad :hugs:


----------



## joey300187

so sorry pad xxxx


----------



## VGibs

Pad - I wish I had a magic wand....I would erase all the hurt and make new life. Nothing seems right with the world lately...most of all this.


----------



## honeybee28

So sorry pad.xx


----------



## svetayasofiya

BabyRuby11 said:


> This is brilliant really does make you see your not the only one.
> 
> I had a stillbirth in April 2011, waiting to get a BFP though. xx

I can't even imagine the pain you must be going through. I am so very sorry for your loss. :hugs:



padbrat said:


> Megg you are gonna have to get busy again I am afraid... I need another Angel.
> 
> My baby's heart had stopped beating.
> 
> I think I am going to leave you all now, though I will probably sneak in every now and then to see you all.
> 
> My Husband has told me as we looked at our 6th Angel that he cannot do this anymore and the pain is too much.
> 
> I am in for surgery tomorrow.
> 
> May you all catch the luck I never had xx

Awww pad :cry: Why why why why why??????? Life is so unfair. I am soo very sorry for you and your husband hon. I really truly hope one day your dream will come true. :hugs: xoxoxox


----------



## gueyilla1985

Im so sorry Pad no word can express that... hugs!!!


----------



## gueyilla1985

Megg33k said:


> gueyilla1985 said:
> 
> 
> Congrats for the updating megg!!!
> 
> well i got some of my bloodwork back but i dont know what it means... err here goes
> LOL.... h yeah i fasted for 12+ hours before i did it..
> Progesterone 0.7 ng/mL
> Estradiol 40 pg/mL
> Cholesterol 168 Desirable: <200 mg/dL
> Triglycerides 114 <150 mg/dL
> HDL-Cholesterol 42 >=40 mg/dL
> LDL-Cholesterol 103 <100 Optimal* mg/dL
> Chol/HDL Ratio 4.0 <5.0 RATIO
> Hemoglobin A1c 5.9 %
> Estimated Average Glucose 123 mg/dl
> White Blood Count 9.3 3.8-10.8 x10(9)/L
> Red Blood Cell Count 4.40 3.60-5.40 x10(12)/L
> Hemoglobin 13.1 12.0-16.0 gm/dL
> Hematocrit 38.6 36.0-48.0 %
> MCV 87.8 82.0-101.0 fL
> MCH 29.7 26.0-34.0 pg
> MCHC 33.8 32.0-36.0 gm/dL
> Neutrophil 59 40-80 %
> Band NORM 0-6 %
> Lymphocyte 33 12-44 %
> Monocyte 4 0-12 %
> Eosinophil 3 0-7 %
> Basophil 1 0-2 %
> Platelet Count 383 140-440 x10(9)/L
> RBC Morphology NORM
> Abs Neutrophils 5.47 1.80-7.70 x10(9)/L
> RDW 13.1 <14.5 %
> 
> I know its alot but i dont know what matters hehehe oh yeah and that is not all im still waiting on some.
> 
> Most of it isn't the interesting stuff. Most of its just a basic CBC and looks pretty normal. What part of your cycle were these drawn during?
> 
> Progesterone and Estradiol seem to suggest that you were either at the beginning of your cycle or the very end... You shouldn't have been anywhere near ovulation. Sound about right?
> 
> 
> 
> BabyRuby11 said:
> 
> 
> This is brilliant really does make you see your not the only one.
> 
> I had a stillbirth in April 2011, waiting to get a BFP though. xxClick to expand...
> 
> :hugs: I'm so sorry, honey! I'll get you added!
> 
> 
> 
> padbrat said:
> 
> 
> Megg you are gonna have to get busy again I am afraid... I need another Angel.
> 
> My baby's heart had stopped beating.
> 
> I think I am going to leave you all now, though I will probably sneak in every now and then to see you all.
> 
> My Husband has told me as we looked at our 6th Angel that he cannot do this anymore and the pain is too much.
> 
> I am in for surgery tomorrow.
> 
> May you all catch the luck I never had xxClick to expand...
> 
> My heart literally just broke into a million little pieces... :cry: I don't know what to say... I'm just sick! :hugs:Click to expand...

 

wow megg your good i was on cd4 when the blood was taken


----------



## bbhopes

Pad words can't even begin to express how sorry I am. We are all here for you :hugs:


----------



## CJSG1977

:cry:


----------



## Megg33k

gueyilla1985 said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gueyilla1985 said:
> 
> 
> Congrats for the updating megg!!!
> 
> well i got some of my bloodwork back but i dont know what it means... err here goes
> LOL.... h yeah i fasted for 12+ hours before i did it..
> Progesterone 0.7 ng/mL
> Estradiol 40 pg/mL
> Cholesterol 168 Desirable: <200 mg/dL
> Triglycerides 114 <150 mg/dL
> HDL-Cholesterol 42 >=40 mg/dL
> LDL-Cholesterol 103 <100 Optimal* mg/dL
> Chol/HDL Ratio 4.0 <5.0 RATIO
> Hemoglobin A1c 5.9 %
> Estimated Average Glucose 123 mg/dl
> White Blood Count 9.3 3.8-10.8 x10(9)/L
> Red Blood Cell Count 4.40 3.60-5.40 x10(12)/L
> Hemoglobin 13.1 12.0-16.0 gm/dL
> Hematocrit 38.6 36.0-48.0 %
> MCV 87.8 82.0-101.0 fL
> MCH 29.7 26.0-34.0 pg
> MCHC 33.8 32.0-36.0 gm/dL
> Neutrophil 59 40-80 %
> Band NORM 0-6 %
> Lymphocyte 33 12-44 %
> Monocyte 4 0-12 %
> Eosinophil 3 0-7 %
> Basophil 1 0-2 %
> Platelet Count 383 140-440 x10(9)/L
> RBC Morphology NORM
> Abs Neutrophils 5.47 1.80-7.70 x10(9)/L
> RDW 13.1 <14.5 %
> 
> I know its alot but i dont know what matters hehehe oh yeah and that is not all im still waiting on some.
> 
> Most of it isn't the interesting stuff. Most of its just a basic CBC and looks pretty normal. What part of your cycle were these drawn during?
> 
> Progesterone and Estradiol seem to suggest that you were either at the beginning of your cycle or the very end... You shouldn't have been anywhere near ovulation. Sound about right?
> 
> 
> 
> BabyRuby11 said:
> 
> 
> This is brilliant really does make you see your not the only one.
> 
> I had a stillbirth in April 2011, waiting to get a BFP though. xxClick to expand...
> 
> :hugs: I'm so sorry, honey! I'll get you added!
> 
> 
> 
> padbrat said:
> 
> 
> Megg you are gonna have to get busy again I am afraid... I need another Angel.
> 
> My baby's heart had stopped beating.
> 
> I think I am going to leave you all now, though I will probably sneak in every now and then to see you all.
> 
> My Husband has told me as we looked at our 6th Angel that he cannot do this anymore and the pain is too much.
> 
> I am in for surgery tomorrow.
> 
> May you all catch the luck I never had xxClick to expand...
> 
> My heart literally just broke into a million little pieces... :cry: I don't know what to say... I'm just sick! :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> wow megg your good i was on cd4 when the blood was takenClick to expand...

Thanks! LOL Those #'s look fine for CD4. Good deal! Just keep posting results when you get them and I'll tell you what they mean! I'm not a doctor, but I play one on the internet! :rofl:


----------



## gueyilla1985

Megg33k said:


> wow megg your good i was on cd4 when the blood was taken




Megg33k said:


> Thanks! LOL Those #'s look fine for CD4. Good deal! Just keep posting results when you get them and I'll tell you what they mean! I'm not a doctor, but I play one on the internet! :rofl:

:rofl: you are good lol well i got my Fsh, lh and prolactin test here goes 

FSH 7.3 mIU/mL
LH 8.9 mIU/mL
PROLACTIN 2.8 ng/mL


----------



## Megg33k

gueyilla1985 said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> wow megg your good i was on cd4 when the blood was taken
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> Thanks! LOL Those #'s look fine for CD4. Good deal! Just keep posting results when you get them and I'll tell you what they mean! I'm not a doctor, but I play one on the internet! :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl: you are good lol well i got my Fsh, lh and prolactin test here goes
> 
> FSH 7.3 mIU/mL
> LH 8.9 mIU/mL
> PROLACTIN 2.8 ng/mLClick to expand...

LH & Prolactin both look spot on. FSH is good... not spectacular, but not a problem. Anything 10+ can point toward low ovarian reserve... The lower the better. But, 7.3 is still a long way from 10+. So, I wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## gueyilla1985

I hope that the dr can find out why im not getting preggo... but on a good hand i start school on the 28. oh yeah and after the 14th i get to start putting my baby in daycare, thats when im gonna start going back to the gym... i really need too i weight the samething as when i was preggo with my son so i have to loose it now..


----------



## Megg33k

I hope they'll find something for you... I never really got a good answer, and I don't wish that on anyone. What's their next step for you? More bloods soon? Or...??? I like to be in the loop!


----------



## jonnanne3

Thinking of you today Pad!!!!!!!!! :hugs:


----------



## VGibs

Pad - Even if we don't hear from you...you know we are all here rooting for you.


----------



## Embo78

Can't stop thinking bout you today pad. My heart breaks for you :hugs:


----------



## MrsGAnderson

aww pad, i feel so emotional i could just cry with you :'( I pray you all the luck in the world for whatever the future holds and brings you xxx lots of love xxx


----------



## CJSG1977

I have shed quite a few tears for Pad as well. We are all here for you darlin. :hug:


----------



## Megg33k

You're in my thoughts today, Deb! Be well! :hugs:


----------



## honeybee28

Embo78 said:


> Can't stop thinking bout you today pad. My heart breaks for you :hugs:

I feel the exact same :hugs:


----------



## maratobe

Awww deb I am so sorry hunny!! :hugs: I pray 1 day that all of your dreams will come true.


----------



## padbrat

Thank you ladies for all your words. Am only back from hospital today as had a bad bleed in surgery.

Am feeling a lil shocked and very confused and angry. I just don't know where to go from here. If anywhere. 

I guess now is not the time to be thinking.


----------



## Megg33k

Oh no! I'm so sorry to hear that you had a bad bleed, Deb! That's scary! I agree that now is not the time to think or plan (unless that's what you do to cope)... Now is the time to grieve and give yourself time to heal! Please, don't ever hesitate to find me if you need an ear. :hugs:


----------



## CJSG1977

Now is certainly not the time to think, or plan hun. Like Megg said...unless its going to give you something to focus on. I am sorry you had a bad experience in the surgery. I am here whenever hun! Along with so many others. I am truly truly sorry this has happened. It may not be the right thing to say right now but as someone who has had six losses as well, you do find a strength...in time. The hurt doesnt go, it just shifts to a place where you can let it out if you want to or need to. Thats what I do anyway. I want more than anything for you to have your forever bean. I also hope that the medical professionals do something to get to the bottom of this! :hug:


----------



## MsJMouse

:hugs: Padbrat


----------



## Embo78

:hugs: pad. I wish I could say more. I'm thinking about you :hugs:


----------



## Amos2009

Hello ladies....it's been a while! I have just been lurking lately as we have been waiting until September to try again and it has helped my mental health to not post. But tonight, I am at my wits end. Me and my husband have had a terrible fight and things got ugly. He even said he is glad we have not gotten pregnant (i.e. had one to stick). I know he doesn't mean it, but how could he say something so hurtful? Maybe he does mean it? While we were out last night we saw someone who was pregnant drinking openly and fussing because the bar owner would not serve her anymore wine. (And I am sure she will go on to carry and deliver a healthy baby.) Back to the husband- he even said he was done and wanted a divorce. As much as I would be ok with that, the thought of me never being with him again or having a baby is too much to bear. I know when he wakes up tomorrow, he will apologize and say he didn't mean what he said. But my question is, do I just make sure things work out so I can have a baby, or do I give up that dream? I am 38 and sure no one else my age wants to go down that treacherous road with me. We have been through so much already. Sorry I am babbling, but I am just feeling so lost right now.....


----------



## Megg33k

Amos2009 said:


> Hello ladies....it's been a while! I have just been lurking lately as we have been waiting until September to try again and it has helped my mental health to not post. But tonight, I am at my wits end. Me and my husband have had a terrible fight and things got ugly. He even said he is glad we have not gotten pregnant (i.e. had one to stick). I know he doesn't mean it, but how could he say something so hurtful? Maybe he does mean it? While we were out last night we saw someone who was pregnant drinking openly and fussing because the bar owner would not serve her anymore wine. (And I am sure she will go on to carry and deliver a healthy baby.) Back to the husband- he even said he was done and wanted a divorce. As much as I would be ok with that, the thought of me never being with him again or having a baby is too much to bear. I know when he wakes up tomorrow, he will apologize and say he didn't mean what he said. But my question is, do I just make sure things work out so I can have a baby, or do I give up that dream? I am 38 and sure no one else my age wants to go down that treacherous road with me. We have been through so much already. Sorry I am babbling, but I am just feeling so lost right now.....

You do still have my #, right? OMG! WTF? I'm appalled, tbh! I don't know what to say. I mean, I'm torn. And, I don't know that my opinion will be very popular.

I would have a hard time not trying to work it out and get my baby out of the situation. I know that's awful, but I would. Even at the worst of times, Kevin and I agreed that we'd rather have a baby together even if we didn't work out in the end. Its something we both want, and you never know what life will throw at you in the future. If he really doesn't mean the awful things he says, then maybe its worth staying and trying to reach your goal? If you're unhappy though... I can't say I'd stay with someone that makes me unhappy just to have a baby. At least, I don't think I would. 

It comes down to how you really feel about everything. Those are REALLY hurtful words. I can't imagine how deep it cut to hear them. And, I'm ashamed of him for saying something like that to someone as amazing as you. I wish I could help more. :hugs: I'd be happy to talk about this elsewhere if you want... text, call, whatever. I'm always here! Just know that I'm thinking of you and will always (ALWAYS) make time if/when you need me! Love you, sis!


----------



## mrphyemma

Oh Amos Honey what a dreadful time you've had and I'm sorry to say I can totally relate to it as my DH and I had a similar fight the other week. He came out and said he's not sure if he wants another child. Why the Hell did he not tell me this 2 and a half years ago when we first started ttc? The next day he was full of remorse and said he didn't mean what he said but a part of me still believes that he did. I hope your OH is suitably ashamed of himself today and at least apologises for his cruel words. You have lots to talk and think about my lovely xx


----------



## VGibs

Oh Amos - *giant big hugs* I think maybe one reason is he was feeling a bit upset with himself maybe that you haven't had a baby yet and he was lashing out because there is no one to blame in this kind of situation. I know a lot of men get angry with themselves when TTC doesn't go easily. Almost like a caveman thing about not being able to procreate. In the end I think every married couple should always try to work through things but I'm old fashioned that way. Maybe remind him that saying sorry means you will never do it again.


----------



## CJSG1977

Amos hunni I am sorry you had such an awful row! :hugs: Men are really not that smart in a row and will grasp at the one thing they know will hurt the most. I am sure, and I hope that he did not mean it cause they are incredibly hurtful words. And it seems its more common than we realise because a couple of years ago my husband said the same to me, before we were married. It took me a long time to forgive the remark he made. I am soon to be 34 and I also worry that my chances are going to run out soon. But you need to be sure that this relationship has a future before bringing a child in to it, but at the same time I see that it (in your eyes) may be the last chance to have one.

I hope that he IS sorry and I hope that it was just one of those rows that got out of hand. Let us know how you get on hunni. And just be sure to take your time, and make the right decision. And V is right, make sure that he knows that saying sorry MEANS he wont do it again. :hugs:


----------



## gueyilla1985

OMG AMOS i feel awful i know that you are in pain right now but i think that he just said all that in anger some people just say things to hurt the other. try not to get upset cause no matter what not having a baby is what everyone looks forward to


----------



## gueyilla1985

Megg33k said:


> I hope they'll find something for you... I never really got a good answer, and I don't wish that on anyone. What's their next step for you? More bloods soon? Or...??? I like to be in the loop!

 well i have an appt on the 20th so that they can see if im ov. they are giving me an u/s and im sure that if she see a problem i will get more meds lol


----------



## gueyilla1985

I had tender boobs they also feel a little swollen but i think that is just cause i am getting close to ov.. I am gonna start using my opk tomorrow i usuallt get a + on cd 17 so like in a week. i have been taking my vit e, baby asprin, and prenatals with folic acid so hope this cycle i get my :bfp:


----------



## Megg33k

gueyilla1985 said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> I hope they'll find something for you... I never really got a good answer, and I don't wish that on anyone. What's their next step for you? More bloods soon? Or...??? I like to be in the loop!
> 
> well i have an appt on the 20th so that they can see if im ov. they are giving me an u/s and im sure that if she see a problem i will get more meds lolClick to expand...

Sounds like a plan. I'm sure that'll give them plenty of info to help you out! Good luck!


----------



## Amos2009

Hi everyone....I'm so sorry for unloading on you the other night. It was so late at night and I just had to get that out. Thanks for listening and for the advice. Of course, he realized what he had said and how mean he had been and apologized. Doesn't make it go away, because I will never forget that he said it. He did say he said it in anger and that he did not mean it. As long as it doesn't happen again, I guess I will believe him. I know it's been hard on him as well to keep losing babies, but it's not right to lash out like he did. 

Anyway------I hope to be back on here daily like I used to be, starting next month. We had DNA testing last week and I get those results back sometime in July. That was our last set of tests to see if we can find out what has been happening. It's also the results I'm most afraid of. 

Sis- thank you so much for carrying this torch of keeping this page alive. You and I have been around here a long time, and I have had moments of leaving here when things got too painful, but you have stuck it out. That says something about you!! :flower:

Love all you ladies just like you were my family- most of the time, I love you more!!


----------



## Embo78

Megg, please take me off the list. Baby embo's heart stopped beating on Friday at 8 weeks :(


----------



## roonsma

:hugs: again Embo x

It'll be good to have you back Amos xx


----------



## MissMaternal

Its great to see you back Amos! Sorry for your argument but I hope you can both move past it. Embo hun I am so so sorry....my heart breaks for you xxx

Pad I know you're taking a break right now, but if you happen to read this I want you to know I am thinking of you a lot at the moment xxx


----------



## tryforbaby2

I'm soo soo sorry Embo. :cry:


----------



## Fairybabe

Embo, I'm so sorry for your loss. Sending you love, hugs and prayers. Hopefully now you will be properly looked after.


----------



## impatient1

Huge props to Megg for keeping this thread alive!
:hugs: to everyone and sending some :dust:


----------



## mrphyemma

Oh Embo, I'm truly sorry for your cruel loss. xx


----------



## Amos2009

Embo....so very sorry :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## honeybee28

Em, I just can't believe this has happened. I'm so sorry, I'm so upset for you. Look after yourself.xxxx


----------



## bbhopes

Embo thinking of you :hugs:


----------



## CJSG1977

:hugs: Embo!!!!!!! :cry: I am so sorry! There is so much heart break in this thread right now. Really sad to see. I have a lump in my throat every time I load a page. I just want good things to happen to all the wonderful ladies on here!!!!

Amos I am glad things have settled, and I hope that he doesnt put you through that again!

I am CD16 and had 4 days pos on opk! Bloody clomid messing me right up! I give up. Cant dtd anymore, I'm worn out! So I am sure I will miss my bloody ov when it does happen!

How is everyone else doing??


----------



## bluesky

:hugs: Embo


----------



## Tulip

Em, I'm so sorry sweetheart :cry:

Amy I'm sorry you've been having troubles with DH :( Looking forward to having you back with us full-time xx


----------



## Ruskiegirl

So Sorry Embo :hugs:


----------



## doddy0402

So so sorry Embo!! Life is just so unfair.x


----------



## svetayasofiya

:hugs: Embo

:cry:


Amos- nice to see you here again! Hope you and your DH work things out. xo


----------



## Megg33k

Amos2009 said:


> Hi everyone....I'm so sorry for unloading on you the other night. It was so late at night and I just had to get that out. Thanks for listening and for the advice. Of course, he realized what he had said and how mean he had been and apologized. Doesn't make it go away, because I will never forget that he said it. He did say he said it in anger and that he did not mean it. As long as it doesn't happen again, I guess I will believe him. I know it's been hard on him as well to keep losing babies, but it's not right to lash out like he did.
> 
> Anyway------I hope to be back on here daily like I used to be, starting next month. We had DNA testing last week and I get those results back sometime in July. That was our last set of tests to see if we can find out what has been happening. It's also the results I'm most afraid of.
> 
> Sis- thank you so much for carrying this torch of keeping this page alive. You and I have been around here a long time, and I have had moments of leaving here when things got too painful, but you have stuck it out. That says something about you!! :flower:
> 
> Love all you ladies just like you were my family- most of the time, I love you more!!

You're making me cry!!! :hugs: I'm just glad to see you back!



Embo78 said:


> Megg, please take me off the list. Baby embo's heart stopped beating on Friday at 8 weeks :(

Oh god, Em! :cry: I'm so sorry!!! Gutted doesn't begin to describe it!


----------



## padbrat

Ooooo Embo.... No, not you too!! I am truly heartbroken for you hun... I was hoping that things would be better for you.... was so wishing for a different outcome for you than I had. 

MissM thank you for thinking of me x

Amos...my sweety, happy to see you again.... xxx

Meggy..... not long to go....


----------



## CJSG1977

Hey Pad sweety! How are you managing hunni? Bless you here to still give your support when you have had hurt of your own. :hugs:


----------



## pink80

Embo I don't have the words - not sure anyone ever does - but wanted to leave you the biggest :hugs: and lots of love xxx

Life is a bitch!


----------



## padbrat

CJSG1977 said:


> Hey Pad sweety! How are you managing hunni? Bless you here to still give your support when you have had hurt of your own. :hugs:

Hey CJ. We have all had our hurts on here.... that is what makes us the incredible ladies we are. 

Plus I said I would drop in every now and again and see you all... couldn't abandon you all after all you have done for me x:hugs:


----------



## MrsGAnderson

im so sorry to all the losses :( i truly am praying for you all... xxx


----------



## Tigerlilies

Embo, I'm so sorry sweetie.........:hugs:

Pad, I hope you're doing okay.

Amos, so glad you'rs back. If it helps, DH and I have gotten into some nasty fights and I would be the one to say I wish we never had gotten married which is just as bad but it was just the heat of the moment and I never meant. I hope you get good news with your tests.

Meggs, when will you get your eggs checked?


----------



## Megg33k

Tigerlilies said:


> Embo, I'm so sorry sweetie.........:hugs:
> 
> Pad, I hope you're doing okay.
> 
> Amos, so glad you'rs back. If it helps, DH and I have gotten into some nasty fights and I would be the one to say I wish we never had gotten married which is just as bad but it was just the heat of the moment and I never meant. I hope you get good news with your tests.
> 
> Meggs, when will you get your eggs checked?

Today!!! They're ready!!! :happydance: I might even get 8-9 this time! I'm so happy! I trigger in the morning with egg collection probably Thur afternoon!


----------



## mrphyemma

Fab news Megg! Good Luck! x


----------



## pink80

That's great news Meg :happydance: xx


----------



## MsJMouse

Sorry for your loss embo :hugs:

Good luck today Megg


----------



## Amos2009

OMG Sis!!!!! :happydance::happydance: I saw your numbers on FB and they look MAHVELOUS!!!! :happydance:


----------



## Megg33k

Amos2009 said:


> OMG Sis!!!!! :happydance::happydance: I saw your numbers on FB and they look MAHVELOUS!!!! :happydance:

Thank you!!!! :flower: Can't say I'm not a little impressed with them myself! I'd be jealous of me if I were someone else! :haha:


----------



## ttcstill

Embo I am so sorry to hear of your loss :hugs:

Megg- I am jumping with joy for you!!!!!


AFM - I find out next week what team I am on and the baby is very busy kicking me to death from the inside!


----------



## svetayasofiya

Meg massive #'s!!! Best of luck to you! xo


----------



## bbhopes

Whats the normal number of follies that would develop without shots? 
16 sounds amazing.


----------



## Fairybabe

Megg that sounds awesome!! Wishing you all the babydust I can!

Ttcstill, that's great bubs is a lively one! So reassuring! I find out tomorrow (hopefully) which team we are on!

Embo and Pad, thinking of you both.

Amos good to see you back!

Fairy x


----------



## Ruskiegirl

How is everyone ???
SO happy Megg :yipee: I hope you get lots of great eggies hun i'm cheering for ya here in Idaho hehe
I am on day 3 of BCP omg i actually started it yikes im so nervous tho cause im having such a hard time stopping smoking


----------



## svetayasofiya

oooh Ruskiegirl, good luck with the quitting smoking! My doctor wouldn't even prescribe me BCP a few years back when my prescription ran out because she knew I smoked. It's tough but you can do it!!! :hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

bbhopes said:


> Whats the normal number of follies that would develop without shots?
> 16 sounds amazing.

For a normal, non-medicated cycle, only 1 (sometimes 2) lead follicles will continue to develop. I'm on drugs to suppress that natural phenomenon so we can get as many as possible. On an IUI cycle or a Clomid cycle or something, the average would probably be 2-6.


----------



## Lucy1973

Pad and Embo, so sorry to hear the news, my heart breaks for you...hope you are being looked after right now. :cry::hugs:

Megg, hope this is the one for you, sounds good.....I think I am going to go and stalk your journal again!! :blush:

Ruskie, giving up smoking is HARD! Took me 3 goes, have you tried all the patches and gums? That's how I did it, and with a stop smoking counsellor too! :flower:


----------



## CJSG1977

Megg I am so excited for you hunni!!! Really goooood result! They will put 3 back though right? I cant wait to hear how it goes tomorrow. :hugs:

:hi: Lucy!! Hows the babba?? x

GL Ruskie with quitting smoking, I imagine its not easy.

How are you doing Embo sweety?

And nice to see you Pad! :hugs:

:hi: Sveta!! x

I am CD18 and KNOW I have missed ov, or maybe have had an anovulatory cycle. Pos opks for days...missed dtd on CD16 and CD17 (although we dtd at midnight on cd15 so will that cover CD16???) My temps are all over the place! Today...98.06. Yesterday 98.24. The 2 days before 98.78 and the day before that 98.2. :shrug:


----------



## Lucy1973

Hi CJ! :hi:

How are things? It's annoying when your temps are messing you about, but you may have caught it day 15 you never know, hope so! :hugs:

Baby is fine thanks, getting big and chubby, sleeping now so I can come and check out bnb. :happydance: 

I wish :dust::dust::dust: for you and everyone here. :hugs:


----------



## CJSG1977

Ah bless! Nice to be getting some sleep I bet!!! One month old already!

I hope I caught cd15 / 16! If not on to next cycle!


----------



## Sparkly

CJ - honey I just looked at your chart, you have not ov'd yet girl.....keep up with the BD'ing your temp has dropped, ready to shoot back up after ovulation, my first cycle on clomid I didn't ov until CD 18/19......keep the faith xx


----------



## CJSG1977

Thanks hunni! Thats what I was thinking literally just now. With the dip I hope ov happens now! FX!! How are you hun??


----------



## Sparkly

I'm okay, trying to be positive but feel a little in limbo until my next scan on Friday x


----------



## Fairybabe

Good luck with the trigger Megg! Hope you get lots of fat embies!

CJ, keep at it girl! I agree, don't think you have missed it yet!

AFM, well, had our 20wk scan this morn and am so happy to say all looked really good. As for gender, well, the little monkey kept its legs tight shut when the sonographer finally checked at the end. But she said that when doing the rest of the scan she hadn't noticed any appendages, so says 70% likely a girl! To be honest, am just soooo relieved all is well I don't care. She did say however that my placenta is too low, not over, but near the cervix. It may move up on its own but they are gonna do another scan at 32weeks to be sure. So that's it. Am just so relieved.

Fairy x


----------



## bluesky

:thumbup: Great news FB


----------



## Megg33k

CJSG1977 said:


> Megg I am so excited for you hunni!!! Really goooood result! They will put 3 back though right? I cant wait to hear how it goes tomorrow. :hugs:
> 
> :hi: Lucy!! Hows the babba?? x
> 
> GL Ruskie with quitting smoking, I imagine its not easy.
> 
> How are you doing Embo sweety?
> 
> And nice to see you Pad! :hugs:
> 
> :hi: Sveta!! x
> 
> I am CD18 and KNOW I have missed ov, or maybe have had an anovulatory cycle. Pos opks for days...missed dtd on CD16 and CD17 (although we dtd at midnight on cd15 so will that cover CD16???) My temps are all over the place! Today...98.06. Yesterday 98.24. The 2 days before 98.78 and the day before that 98.2. :shrug:

They won't necessarily put 3 back. My ages allows for up to 3 to be put back. But, if they're "too good," they wouldn't limit me to 2. 

Keep it up... Ov will come sooner or later... I suspect very soon! :hugs:



Fairybabe said:


> Good luck with the trigger Megg! Hope you get lots of fat embies!
> 
> CJ, keep at it girl! I agree, don't think you have missed it yet!
> 
> AFM, well, had our 20wk scan this morn and am so happy to say all looked really good. As for gender, well, the little monkey kept its legs tight shut when the sonographer finally checked at the end. But she said that when doing the rest of the scan she hadn't noticed any appendages, so says 70% likely a girl! To be honest, am just soooo relieved all is well I don't care. She did say however that my placenta is too low, not over, but near the cervix. It may move up on its own but they are gonna do another scan at 32weeks to be sure. So that's it. Am just so relieved.
> 
> Fairy x

Congrats on the great scan, even if baby is a cheeky monkey and won't show you the goods! LOL


----------



## CJSG1977

:hugs: Sparkly! Everything will be fine darlin, you wait and see! xxx

I cant wait for you Megg! :happydance:

Fairy!!!! A girl I hear you say??? I think my guess was a girl for you was it not??? :haha: I hope no appendages appear now at 32 weeks! And I hope the placenta moves up. :hugs:

I am also of the opinion that ov cant have happened but how :spermy: are going to get through a closed cervix I dont know! Cause that much I do know! It is only a teeny tiny bit open, if at all!


----------



## maratobe

Wooohoooo sooo Over the moon for you Meg!! :happydance: 
Hope everyone is well! :hugs:


----------



## joey300187

Fairy i have the same think ab out low placenta. gettin scanned at 34 weeks to see if its moved, think its ment to be fairyl common xx


----------



## bbhopes

I had 11 follies growing at the start of my cycle, the five on the right gave up shortly after and were smaller than the left side, then I had one main one that sprouted forth, so wasn't sure if 11 was a low number to begin with or not. They seemed happy with the number, but I'm sure it's due to my age that I only had 11 to start with. 
I'm really hoping this is the month for all of us! A baby boom would be nice on this page.


----------



## Megg33k

bbhopes said:


> I had 11 follies growing at the start of my cycle, the five on the right gave up shortly after and were smaller than the left side, then I had one main one that sprouted forth, so wasn't sure if 11 was a low number to begin with or not. They seemed happy with the number, but I'm sure it's due to my age that I only had 11 to start with.
> I'm really hoping this is the month for all of us! A baby boom would be nice on this page.

I don't think it had anything to do with your age. 11 antral follicle is in the normal range. I think they would expect to see 10-15 usually without medication. I don't think I realized quite what your question was the first time. Sorry about that! I think 11 sounds completely normal. With IVF, the goal is to grow ALL the follicles. So, the 16 I have are because we didn't let any of them take over and be "the one"... That's perfect for a normal cycle, but tragedy for IVF.


----------



## bbhopes

Thanks again Megg! Awesome.


----------



## MrsGAnderson

megg - congratulations on all of your follies :D im praying and hoping very hard for you... fingers crossed :happydance: i have a good feeling. good luck xxxxx :hugs:

Just a quick update - dh and I heard our babies heartbeat last night for the first time, im very happy and excited for my 12 week scan now! :D 

hope your all doing ok xxx


----------



## Fairybabe

That's great news Mrs G! Yay!

Joey, yeah, I rang my midwife after and she said 90% do move upwards as the uterus expands, so that's what I'm going with! And it's another chance to see bubs. 

I agree, a bfp boom would be awesome! 

Fairy x


----------



## Tigerlilies

Good luck tomorrow Meggs!!!!!!

Fairy, congratulations on team pink! Even if baby was being shy I would think a 20wks you could see if it was a boy or girl!


----------



## BizyBee

Stopping by to say hi. So happy to see the number of bfps constantly rising!


----------



## BizyBee

Sending hugs to Pad and Embo. So sorry. :hugs: :cry:


----------



## Fairybabe

Nice to see you Bizybee! And many congrats on the safe arrival of your baby boy!

Fairy x


----------



## Amos2009

Awww Bizzy! What a beautiful little boy you have! 

Congrats MrsG on hearing the heartbeat- it's a wonderful sound isn't it?


----------



## VGibs

Oh Amos I am so glad to see you!


----------



## gueyilla1985

That is great news Mrs G! 

Afm, nothing to report still waiting for anything to happen lol


----------



## Amos2009

Hi V! :hi: Long time, no see!!


----------



## Tulip

Congratulations Jen, Luke is gorgeous!


----------



## CJSG1977

:happydance: for hearing the heartbeat MrsG!

Congrats Bizy! Absolutely gorgeous!

Not much for me to report...CD20. Temp went back up yesterday so I am assuming that ov has happened now. It was 98 and is now 98.6. Enough of a rise?? So I guess I am in the 2ww....maybe 2dpo? Wont know till tomorrow for sure. We dtd day before yesterday so covered the base in case.

How are you Embo? And Pad? :hugs:

:hi: Gueyilla!


----------



## Megg33k

Looks like you've probably ov'd, CJ... Good stuff! Hope you caught it!


----------



## Fairybabe

Oooh Megg did they do retrieval yet? Fingers xd!


----------



## Megg33k

Still 2.5 hours to wait! Time moving very slow! Lol


----------



## Tigerlilies

Meggs, what about now? Is it time now!?!

Gorgeous baby BB!!!!!

CJ, FX'd for you!!!!!!


----------



## dawny690

Megg saw ur news on fb :shock: congrats babe I think with that number of eggs u should be in with a massive chance of success :D xxxx


----------



## Megg33k

Tigerlilies said:


> Meggs, what about now? Is it time now!?!
> 
> Gorgeous baby BB!!!!!
> 
> CJ, FX'd for you!!!!!!

Its all over, yes! I was asleep when you asked! LOL We got 9 eggs! I'm in a lot of pain, but very happy with the result!



dawny690 said:


> Megg saw ur news on fb :shock: congrats babe I think with that number of eggs u should be in with a massive chance of success :D xxxx

Thank you, gorgeous! I appreciate it! I have high hopes right now!


----------



## tryforbaby2

Yay Megg!!! That is awesome news!!! 9 eggs! Wow! :)


----------



## Fairybabe

9 eggs Megg (that rhymes!), that's awesome. Will they be able to freeze any embies they don't put back?

Got a good feeling for you this cycle!

Fairy x


----------



## Megg33k

Whether they can freeze them or not depends on the quality. They have to make it to "freezing quality"... whatever that means! I won't know that still for a while.


----------



## Tigerlilies

That's awesome Meggs! :dance:


----------



## pink80

Really pleased for you Meg - fingers crossed for this cycle xx


----------



## doddy0402

9 eggs is great megg! well done!! Good luck for the next few days with the transfer.xx


----------



## Lucy1973

Fantastic news Meg! :hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

Still waiting on the call to say how many fertilized. Should know in the next 3 hours or less... I think!


----------



## tryforbaby2

Fingers Crossed Megg!!!


----------



## CJSG1977

:happydance: Megg!!!! Thats great news!


----------



## MissMaternal

Good luck Meg! I will have everything crossed for you xx


----------



## impatient1

Fingers crossed Megg!


----------



## mrphyemma

I posted earlier but it seems to have disappeared. Fingers crossed for a bumper crop of fertilised eggs Megg, exciting stuff! x


----------



## Megg33k

9 eggs retrieved, 8 mature, 6 fertilized! 6 embies growing!!! Tentatively scheduled for transfer at 2:15 Monday, but might get pushed to a 5 day transfer on Wednesday instead!!! :happydance:


----------



## mrphyemma

:happydance: Fab news! Here's to a sticky one/ones Megg :hugs:


----------



## Khadijah-x

Hi everyone xx

Got my BFP march 30th which is on the list but sadly lost that angel too :(


----------



## mrphyemma

So sorry to hear that mommyandbump :hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

mommyandbump said:


> Hi everyone xx
> 
> Got my BFP march 30th which is on the list but sadly lost that angel too :(

I'm so sorry, sweetie! I'll get it fixed! :hugs:


----------



## roonsma

So sorry M&B :hugs:


----------



## MsJMouse

Brilliant news Megg - GL with the transfer this week.


----------



## MsJMouse

So sorry for your loss mommyandbump.


----------



## padbrat

Just popped out of lurkdom to say well done Meggy Moo!! That is a beautiful bumper crop of eggies!! 

Thank you ladies for your kind thoughts .... we don't really know what to do. My body has been wrecked by all of these pregnancies so I really need to sort myself out. We are considering going abroad for PGD at the mo as it is cheaper than the UK. We will see.... but I need a rest... I am tired of all of this nightmare we have had for 4 years.


----------



## Megg33k

Just keep us up to date, Deb.... I can only imagine the toll this has all taken on you! :hugs:


----------



## CJSG1977

That is wonderful news Megg! I am so chuffed for you! :happydance: I cant wait to hear what day so we are in the countdown!!!!!!xx

Hey Pad sweety, so very understandable that you need time for your body and your heart to be mended, if only a little. I hope that this journey takes a positive turn in the future when you are ready.

I have no idea whats happening with me. FF wont pinpoint ov. CD22, and 4 high temps :shrugg:

Good symptoms have been heartburn like clockwork throughout the day, nausea today, headaches, some blinding dizzy spells and the worst hot flushes. But it could all be a trick and I havent ov or clomid is playing games with me :shrug:

How is everyone else?xx


----------



## MsJMouse

CJSG1977 said:


> I have no idea whats happening with me. FF wont pinpoint ov. CD22, and 4 high temps :shrugg:

My understanding of charting is that you need three temps higher than the previous 6 so that might be why FF hasn't pinned ov yet. :shrug: Hopefully if you get one more high one it will pin it for you.


----------



## Megg33k

CJSG1977 said:


> That is wonderful news Megg! I am so chuffed for you! :happydance: I cant wait to hear what day so we are in the countdown!!!!!!xx
> 
> Hey Pad sweety, so very understandable that you need time for your body and your heart to be mended, if only a little. I hope that this journey takes a positive turn in the future when you are ready.
> 
> I have no idea whats happening with me. FF wont pinpoint ov. CD22, and 4 high temps :shrugg:
> 
> Good symptoms have been heartburn like clockwork throughout the day, nausea today, headaches, some blinding dizzy spells and the worst hot flushes. But it could all be a trick and I havent ov or clomid is playing games with me :shrug:
> 
> How is everyone else?xx

I'll let you know as soon as I know! :)

Not sure about your chart... I think its because those 2 temps are so high prior to the dip...


----------



## Fairybabe

So what's happening Megg? I see all 6 still getting bigger!

Fairy x


----------



## Megg33k

Fairybabe said:


> So what's happening Megg? I see all 6 still getting bigger!
> 
> Fairy x

They're growing, but the quality isn't great. I'll have them transferred this afternoon. I'll likely get 3 put back due to quality. Then, we'll see how it goes in a couple of weeks.


----------



## padbrat

Hope all goes really well for the transfer Meggy... worrying will do nothing for you or your eggies... we will see what will happen in 2 weeks time ... until then, grow them lil eggies and think postive xxx


----------



## joey300187

good luck Megg, really praying for you xxx


----------



## pink80

Good luck Meg xxx


----------



## Fairybabe

Good luck Megg! Rooting for sticky embies!

Fairy x


----------



## Tigerlilies

I really hope this is it for you Meggs!!!!!


----------



## hopefulmama2b

mommyandbump said:


> Hi everyone xx
> 
> Got my BFP march 30th which is on the list but sadly lost that angel too :(

So sorry for you loss, mommyandbump :hugs:



MsJMouse said:


> CJSG1977 said:
> 
> 
> I have no idea whats happening with me. FF wont pinpoint ov. CD22, and 4 high temps :shrugg:
> 
> My understanding of charting is that you need three temps higher than the previous 6 so that might be why FF hasn't pinned ov yet. :shrug: Hopefully if you get one more high one it will pin it for you.Click to expand...

^^^^WSS :thumbup:



Megg33k said:


> Fairybabe said:
> 
> 
> So what's happening Megg? I see all 6 still getting bigger!
> 
> Fairy x
> 
> They're growing, but the quality isn't great. I'll have them transferred this afternoon. I'll likely get 3 put back due to quality. Then, we'll see how it goes in a couple of weeks.Click to expand...

Good luck, MEGG!!!!!!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## Megg33k

3 embies safe at "home"... I'll have pics in my journal and my avatar will change to show them off here in a few minutes!


----------



## mrphyemma

Stick embies stick! I'm just watching a documentary here about quads! :) Good Luck Megg xx


----------



## CJSG1977

Yay 3 embies on board! Thats super great news! Now you embies had better hold on tight for the ride of your life for the next nine months...ya hear!!!! xxx


----------



## Ruskiegirl

GL hun come on triplets or twins !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Megg33k

Because they were so hard to put back in (whole story in the 1st post of my journal under 'ICSI 3' and then 'embryo transfer story'), I told them that they were grounded for at least 34.5 weeks! :rofl:


----------



## babysimpson

BabyRuby11 - Sorry for your loss. I can't begin to think how it would feel. I really hope the next one is forever

Pad - Can't believe it's happened again. I hope you're taking things easy. Let yourself grieve over your little angel and then you can see what you want to do.

Embo - Sorry for your loss too sweetie. so unfair that this is happening to so many women

Amos - I remember you from the PAL section and it's nice to see you back xx

Mommyandbump - More hugs for your loss too. It's heartbreaking to catch on on thread and see so many

Megg - Great news on the triplets! NOw they better listen to their mom and stay grounded for at least 34.5 weeks. Nice to see some good news out of all the bad

AFM - AF due this weekend I think. i've not been tracking it as I've been so busy the last month. still ahving nausea since the stomach bug I had at the end of last month so who knows what my body is playing at.

Hope everybody else is doing ok and we will see more good news soon


----------



## pink80

Megg33k said:


> Because they were so hard to put back in (whole story in the 1st post of my journal under 'ICSI 3' and then 'embryo transfer story'), I told them that they were grounded for at least 34.5 weeks! :rofl:

Love this!!! Cmon babies stick and grow xxx


----------



## dawny690

Look at my weight loss  xxxx


----------



## roonsma

Hi babysimpson, how are you hun :flower:

Nice one Dawny, you go girl! :hugs:


----------



## Sparkly

dawny690 said:


> Look at my weight loss  xxxx

Well done dawny, you're over a third of the way there girl :happydance:


----------



## babysimpson

I'm doing fine thanks Roonsma. been too busy to think about ttc so no sure where I am in cycle except that AF due sometime this weekend i think. Been dtd every other day this cycle so will just have to wait and see.


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Yay dawny !!! Im hoping to lose 30lbs this summer just by walking everyday i was gonna start this week but im sick so ive been resting hehe


----------



## bbhopes

hope you feel better Ruskiegirl.


----------



## CJSG1977

Fantastic Dawny! Thats great! xx


----------



## dawny690

There is a bit of news in my journal not about me though but warning it might make me sound like aa bitch and maybe I am but need time to deal with it xxxx


----------



## CJSG1977

Perfectly understandable hun! :hugs:


----------



## ttcstill

I have updated my journal with pics and gender news


----------



## babysimpson

Morning girls - hope we are all doing well

Dawn - Seen the post in your journal and you are not a bitch. I feel for you having that slapped on you to deal with but you are a strong woman and will find a way to work around the problem.


----------



## Ruskiegirl

ttcstill Yay congratz on your team !!! I hope its what you wanted hehe =D


----------



## tryforbaby2

Megg33k said:


> Because they were so hard to put back in (whole story in the 1st post of my journal under 'ICSI 3' and then 'embryo transfer story'), I told them that they were grounded for at least 34.5 weeks! :rofl:

:rofl:

Love this!!!


----------



## babysimpson

Morning Girls,

How are we are doing today?


----------



## CJSG1977

Hi Babysimpson! I'm not bad thanks. Waiting for af after my first clomid cycle. How are you?


----------



## Fairybabe

Hey CJ! Have you tested yet? Your chart looks good!

Fairy x


----------



## sprouty

Hi girls, you are all so supportive and I thought to ask a question if you'll welcome me...
I had very faint bfp's starting 10dpo on 6/8, the lines got lighter and lighter and I assume I mc'd at 5 weeks on 6/16 when af came with clots. The thing is, I've been getting bfn's for a week and out of nowhere got another faint line yesterday and today. I am sooo confused and cannot get to the doctor until July 13th.... I should be 6 weeks and a few days now. I guess I am just looking for some insight as to why I was getting bfn's and now very faint p's :) Thanks girls, and:dust: to you all!!!!!


----------



## Megg33k

I wish I knew what to tell you... That's very strange. I hope someone has an answer... I usually have the answers, but you've stumped me. I'm sorry you're having to worry like this though. FX'd that its good news and the BFN's were duds... That's all I can think. Can you photograph the BFP's at all yet? (Just trying to figure out how faint it is when you say 'faint'... I've learned we all have very different ideas on what 'faint' means. LOL)


----------



## sprouty

:) Megg33k- the one from yesterday was faint but definitely there, no squinting necessary.... no pics as my phone is in the toilet from POAS so much :haha: (i held pee for 9 hrs) todays is squinter faint but there if you compare it to a blank one (held pee for 6 hrs).... I need to STOP testing and just relax, but POAS just fascinates me :blush: eh, only time will tell but my bfp's in the beginning came up even if i didnt hold pee, now its bfn unless i give it a good 9+ hrs..... i have a million opk's so that should satisfy my addiction, hope I O this cycle!!!!! horray for babies :drunk:


----------



## Ruskiegirl

CJ that chart look fabo !!!!! :test:


----------



## Fairybabe

Oooh CJ I agree with Ruskie! Super good looking chart!! TEST!!!


----------



## Megg33k

sprouty said:


> :) Megg33k- the one from yesterday was faint but definitely there, no squinting necessary.... no pics as my phone is in the toilet from POAS so much :haha: (i held pee for 9 hrs) todays is squinter faint but there if you compare it to a blank one (held pee for 6 hrs).... I need to STOP testing and just relax, but POAS just fascinates me :blush: eh, only time will tell but my bfp's in the beginning came up even if i didnt hold pee, now its bfn unless i give it a good 9+ hrs..... i have a million opk's so that should satisfy my addiction, hope I O this cycle!!!!! horray for babies :drunk:

Maybe it is just low levels left over then. Hoping for O for you!


----------



## gueyilla1985

First of all CONGRATSS MEGG!!!!!!!!!!! 
I hope that its new :bfp: cj

AFM nothing i had to call my pcm and have him put more referrals so now i have to wait till thursday to go in just so he can write tricare err how upset am i lol. well on a good note and bad not my dr said that my linning looks great but that she thinks that im just not ov. errr!! i cant make another appt till my refferals are in omg!!!!


----------



## CJSG1977

Sprouty your situation is indeed unique. There is one possibility that I have heard of and that is a threatened miscarriage. It maybe possible, but I dont know for sure for your levels to have dropped during a threatened miscarriage and then maybe started increasing again? Other than that I have no idea! If you are in the uk I would phone NHS direct and see if they can get you to an early pregnancy unit. July 13th is not an acceptable wait! That shocks me! I hope that this is your forever bfp! Apart from the clots was your period normal length etc? I have also heard its not uncommon for a woman to still have a period in her 1st month of pregnancy and sometimes several!

How are you doing Megg hun!! Dead zone at the moment I guess, not being able to sooth your desire to poas! :haha: Science is forcing you to wait. Talking about waiting...I cant wait to hear!!!

My temp is still high, I had a severe bout of nausea earlier and literally was trying desperately not to throw up. Then within an hour it went. My cervix is still a bit higher than I would expect but I am still positive it is open / ing. Witch is due tomorrow and I have promised myself today I wont test till tuesday if she doesnt show cause I am adamant she is!

How is everyone doing?


----------



## Megg33k

Hoping you're wrong, CJ!

I'm... unhappy. Everyone in my family has just turned up pregnant...


----------



## maratobe

:hugs: meg! not long now hunny!! :hugs:
CJ i hope AF doesnt turn up!!! :happydance:
2 days till our ultasound YAY!
how is everyone else??


----------



## babysimpson

Morning Girls,

Well the witch hasn't showed up yet but I've got all the symptoms of her coming so I'm out for yet another month. Didn't have a good weekend and have been an emotional wreck. Getting abuse from someone on BnB over a stupid misunderstanding she had started things off and it just got worse from there. 

How is everyone else?


----------



## CJSG1977

It must be in the air Baby cause my apparently friend / boss at our pub is going to rip my throat out! People have gone mental over the weekend! So we quit today. Hubby is working one weeks notice but I wont go in there. Been up all night as her son also decided to ring about 30 times yelling abuse. I'm exhausted. So what happened on here hun? Can we offer any advice?

And af symptoms are much like prego symptoms so dont count yourself out! I hope they are big fat pregger symptoms :hugs:

Megg I did read in your journal :hugs:


----------



## CJSG1977

:witch: just showed! Knew she would :cry:


----------



## babysimpson

I was just having a moan about a girl at work and a bnb member posted her opinion. I responded to it and left it at that. Next thing I knew I was getting a private message on Facebook that didn't make sense. tried to reply but it never sent. Came on here to see she had said she was leaving etc. Told her hope it wasn't over the message she sent me on Facebook then she launched into me saying I never reply to her posts, and ignore her all the time. Said I was stressing her out and upsetting but I had no idea how or why. I found out that apparently my name didn't appear on her FB friends list so she assumed I deleted her and she went mental about it. Fact was I hadn't deleted her at all and the reason I could reply to tell her that was that she blocked me! 

I really couldn't care less whether she blocked me or not - that's her choice but she purposely started having a go on a public thread, I sdaid it should be dealt with in PM to which she accused me of starting the argument lol

So as you can see it was something really stupid and I had done absolutely nothing. I didn't realise that I had to reply to her every post lol Some people just lose the plot I think.

Anyway, It's over with and I've more important things to concentrate on that something that silly. Sounds like you're having fun too. Don't see how people think they can get away with being like that. In my case, all it took was the girl to ask me if I deleted her, me say no then that was it. Instead, a volcano erupted leaving not only me but everyone else in the thread wondering what the hell was going on lol.


----------



## babysimpson

Just seen your last post CJ - sorry she turned up. I think she will turn up for me too.


----------



## CJSG1977

Well that is a cracker cause mine is over blimmin facebook too! Someone made nasty comments about my bosses son and I defended him. But someone called her and told her it was me that wrote them! So we rowed, she called my husband and said she was going to make him sack me! Then I lost it with her and confronted her about everything. Her attitude towards us, the constant fear we will lose our jobs, the wages situation which is damn right appauling! And then she said that along with quite a few other choice words!

I swear facebook is the route of all evil! I have deleted and blocked about 10 people because of this weekend! And still had 30 abusive phone calls all through the night till this morning from her son!

And how can you possibly be expected to reply to every post every member writes! This is a support group yes, but its not one on one therapy! We all give what we can when we can, in the best way we can! :hugs:

Well I hope the witch stays away for you hun! I never even had af cramps or nothing. Just emotional which this weekend I wouldnt have noticed anyway LOL!


----------



## babysimpson

Oh CJ it's so pathetic isn't it. Instead of being adult about it and asking, they go with all guns blazing lol my situation isn't as serious as yours. The worse that has happened is that I no longer post on that thread and the girl in question isn't speaking to me - no big deal really but yours is more detrimental especially since it involves your job.

I've been really emotional, tender boobs, hungry etc but these can all happen the day before the witch comes. Insaying that I've been emotional all week and it's been building up.


----------



## CJSG1977

Its so hard isnt it trying to draw the line where af symptoms end and prego ones begin - they are all mashed together LOL! I really hope you are in with a chance hun! :hugs:

My husband and I have dealt with it in a very professional manner. I have kept texts and recorded calls and we have reported it to the relevant people today who are now concerned with how she is running the pub. The regional managers response was 'lets see what develops today' and then 'if this is how she is going to run the pub then I am going to have to look for someone to replace her in there' We are currently waiting on a pub which we are meant to take end of July. We have been polite and courteous to our boss and my husband has reassured her that everything will be done properly so we have covered all bases so at this stage I am not worried.

Its a shame you dont have a chart I can obsess over LOL!


----------



## babysimpson

Sounds like you've done all you can. I tried to sort out the situation via pm but the other girl was having none of it. Even when I dropped it, she still sent me a pm a few hours later (probably hoping to spark it off again) lol Quite funny now cos everyone on the thread were all wondering what the hell was going on - she really did lose the plot.

I dont chart because 
a) i'd become obsessive over it 
b) i've got pets that tend to wake me up at various times during the night and
c) at the moment I need to sleep with a fan on as I get so hot so quickly.

So the temps wouldn't be accurate enough and I don't think my fiance would be pleased if I started as he doesn't even allow me to use hpts. He wants me to wait and let it all happen naturally. It's understandable as he doesn't want me getting a positive only to lose it a couple of weeks later. The midwife also complained about tests being too sensitive and too many women getting their hopes destroyed.


----------



## CJSG1977

I can see the sense in that. Many of us would probably be a lot more sane if we were like that :haha: Out of 3 and a half years I have been charting for the last one almost...sometimes I wish I never started. But in some ways it keeps me occupied and when af comes I just think cool, here is another month. A lot of months in the time I have been trying so there are tears but I get over it pretty quickly. You have to I guess.

She really was spoiling for it then! Oh dear, some people just cant help themselves. I am the kind of person that just wants to be happy but by god when I get pushed to it I can really lose my rag. I'm just glad in this situation I held it together.


----------



## babysimpson

I've been taking a relaxed approach (or trying to) since the last miscarriage. That pregnancy was unexpected as I took midwife's advice and gave myself a one year break after I lost the twins then conceived when I was on my once in a lifetime holiday to Disneyland. Thought that that place really made dreams come true but mine came crashing down quickly again. since then we just have fun when we want to and if anything happens from it then it's a bonus.


----------



## Megg33k

Man... F*ck Facebook! Seriously! :wacko: I hate people. (not you girls, obviously!)


----------



## dawny690

:hugs: Meggles lots of love to u babes xxxx


----------



## babysimpson

I agree Megg but it's the only way I can keep in touch with relatives. Everybody knows that there are flaws with it and that sometimes people have randomly disappear off your list and reappear a few days later. lol Well I thought everybody was aware of that but obviously not

The joys of technology - it helps us but also hinders us.

Everybody loves you Megg


----------



## mrphyemma

Sorry AF got you CJ, I had high hopes for you this cycle. Fingers crossed for this time. x

Also sorry you've had crap weekends girls. Facebook can cause so much trouble.

AFM took a tesco hpt today (10dpo) and BFN :( I don't think I should test again now until Friday, its just depressing me.


----------



## CJSG1977

Give yourself a break from testing hun, your right its depressing. I had high hopes for so many of us in here this month! Breaks my heart.

Maybe now I am out of the shitty stressful situation I was in I will have a more relaxed month this month.

Witch bag is being a cow and I am still barely spotting. No cramps and after a very much needed 6 hour kip my temp went back up! So I am furious at her for now making my 30 day cycle 31! Its only one day but one day I could do without.

How are you Megg? Facebook is wank! :haha: I'm on here more than there.


----------



## mrphyemma

CJ are you sure AF is coming? Did you test today?


----------



## Megg33k

Boo to the BFN, Emma! :hugs:

I'm fine... Just plodding along for a few more days! LOL

No real FB drama with me or anything... I just see it causes massive issues for people. Its great for some things... but its trouble sometimes!

You sure its her, CJ?!?!


----------



## Fairybabe

Hey CJ, was gonna ask the same question as Megg! 

Sorry you and babysimpson have had such a rough time on fb. I think some people are just spoiling for a fight whatever the medium. You gals sound like you've handled it well tho! Just ignore the nasty people! 

Megg, are you surviving the wait ok? Any symptoms to analyse or are you studiously ignoring anything til you know for sure?

Hope everyone else is doing ok. 

Fairy x


----------



## babysimpson

Morning Girls,

CJ - Maybe the witch isn't going to turn up this time? Mine has shown up yet but I'm just plodding along and trying not to think about it.

Not baby related but my wee king charles is at the vets today getting the snip. He was so happy and jolly when I left him. I wonder will he feel the same when I pick him up lol I'm an evil mummy


----------



## CJSG1977

Hi Fairy hunni! Nice to see you! xx

Its the witch all right. She gave a great performance of going straight to full flow yesterday and today the pains are killing me. Clomid at 9pm tonight. Here we go again. TBH though I cant be assed I just see me in the IVF clinic before long. I'll keep dtd when needed but I really am not gonna get my hopes up anymore. I give up!


----------



## Fairybabe

Aw damn evil witch CJ!! Maybe just taking the clomid and going with the flow the rest of the month is the way fwd, you never know where the devil may care attitude can take you! I know this first month of clomid was really tough for you. Hopefully this one will be easier. Fingers adn toes crossed for you CJ!

Fairy x


----------



## babysimpson

CJ - You're not allowed to give up cos I won't let you lol.I need a TTC buddy and we're on about the same dates so don't give up on me yet. I gave up obsessing about it and even though recently I've been thinking that it will never happen I'm doing my best not to stress about it. All I've done is dtd every other day and just enjoy the non-witch days as best I can.


----------



## Megg33k

Fairybabe said:


> Hey CJ, was gonna ask the same question as Megg!
> 
> Sorry you and babysimpson have had such a rough time on fb. I think some people are just spoiling for a fight whatever the medium. You gals sound like you've handled it well tho! Just ignore the nasty people!
> 
> Megg, are you surviving the wait ok? Any symptoms to analyse or are you studiously ignoring anything til you know for sure?
> 
> Hope everyone else is doing ok.
> 
> Fairy x

I'm okay, yeah. There's a very short list of "symptom spotting" stuff on the 1st post of my journal under "ICSI Cycle #3" and then "2ww Symptom Spotting"... Its easy to find, but there's not much to read.



CJSG1977 said:


> Hi Fairy hunni! Nice to see you! xx
> 
> Its the witch all right. She gave a great performance of going straight to full flow yesterday and today the pains are killing me. Clomid at 9pm tonight. Here we go again. TBH though I cant be assed I just see me in the IVF clinic before long. I'll keep dtd when needed but I really am not gonna get my hopes up anymore. I give up!


----------



## CJSG1977

I hope the devil may care attitude works to Fairy. Its the 1st time I've had feelings like this which is unusual for me. Maybe I need to give up to get what I want :shrug:

Baby thanks hunni! I will do my best not to give up. I love that you wont let me :haha: I think I will have the same approach this month. Just every other day. I wont have to obsess this month that much anyway as I have a really good clomid chart to compare against so all that hard work will be done.

Thanks girls! :hugs:


----------



## dawny690

* all round needed I think

I keep getting pains that come and go in my belly but no idea what they are havent done a test for about 2 weeks now but dont think it could be that as not really done much in that time iykwim lol and dont think it will be af she has been awol since nov and loosing weight hasn't made her return. I have an infection in my lymph node atm so am on antibiotics have been since friday and it is very painful, basically I have a lump inside my body under my arm but I have to monitor it as they can occure from lumps in the boobs too but I hadn't noticed any lumps in my boobs until yesterday when I was in the shower but it could be just the infection trying to work its way out of my body the one in my boob is a teeny tiny one but under my arm is quite big like a golf ball size. I just dont know what to think of these twinge type pains in my belly and have lost a bit more weight now  just want to either see af now or a decent result on a test that will be for keeps lol xxxx P.s ticker for weight loss is funny how it works I always weigh myself in stones but flick the back to pounds for the ticker so its weird how it reads I weiged 17st 5lb when I started these weight loss tablets now I weight 16st 2lb so I make that 1st 3lb weight loss but the ticker makes it 18.4lb? There are 14lb in a stone so its saying I have lost 1st 4.5lb? Happy either way with it have less than 2st to lose now  xxxx*


----------



## CJSG1977

I would be getting the additional lump checked hun. I had one and had a biopsy a few years back and it was just tissue so I doubt its much to worry about. Great news about the weight loss! Never mind the ticker, you know what you have physically lost. Over a 3rd of the way there :happydance:

Are you going to test? Do you need to be testing? I am not sure on your background so hence the question. x


----------



## dawny690

CJSG1977 said:


> I would be getting the additional lump checked hun. I had one and had a biopsy a few years back and it was just tissue so I doubt its much to worry about. Great news about the weight loss! Never mind the ticker, you know what you have physically lost. Over a 3rd of the way there :happydance:
> 
> Are you going to test? Do you need to be testing? I am not sure on your background so hence the question. x

*Thanks hun  I'm proud of my weight loss myself have noticed it in my clothing now have easily gone down a dress size or 2 

As for the testing I have no idea if I should be testing or weather I want to or not I havent had a visit from af since nov 2010 am on metformin and lost weight but still no sign of the old witch so I dont know what to do xxxx*


----------



## MissMaternal

CJ i'm really sorry the witch got you...but i agree with the other girls, you can't give up, you always seem so positive! Chin up girl...:hugs: xx

Dawn thats great news about your weight loss xx

Megg i hope the next 3 days go quickly for you! xx


----------



## babysimpson

CJ - I'm only a day behind you so we can drag each other through this month.

Dawn - Brilliant weight loss. I've lost 16lb in total so far but lately i've not been motivating myself enough. Still doing exercise etc but eating things I shouldn't so the weight loss isn't as high as it should be. Guess I've been worrying too much about things and turn to food for comfort.

Megg - Not long now til you find out how your triplets are progresssing. I have all the confidence in the world that this time is for keeps xx

How is everyone else doing today? I'm feeling crappy as the witch is here. once the cramps settle down then I'll be fine so hopefully they go by the end of today and I can move on to my new cycle.


----------



## mrphyemma

I'm feeling very down this afternoon. I used an opk and although not positive, the test line was quite dark so I got a bit excited and went to buy an hpt. BFN using a tesco hpt at 12dpo. Not even a squinter of a line to deliberate over. I am gutted. I so wanted to be pregnant again before the due date of my angel (6th August). I have one last try at it if AF gets a move on. That's the pain about a 12dpo BFN, I now have 3 or 4 days to wait before I can move on with the next cycle. :(


----------



## babysimpson

I'm feeling a bit better now that I've had something to eat and the cramps are going away! Right I have to be more positive from now on. OH scolded me last night and said "how do you expect to get pregnant when you won't believe you can". He can be such a sweetie sometimes but knows when to tell me off.


----------



## bbhopes

Congratulations on the weight loss.


----------



## tryforbaby2

Good Luck to you Megg! I've been counting down the days for you!!! :)


----------



## Megg33k

Negative... No joy here today! (No, I don't know what's next!)


----------



## joey300187

awww meg im so so sorry i really didnt see that coming :(. sending you lots of love and hugs xxxx


----------



## MrsGAnderson

mrphyemma said:


> I'm feeling very down this afternoon. I used an opk and although not positive, the test line was quite dark so I got a bit excited and went to buy an hpt. BFN using a tesco hpt at 12dpo. Not even a squinter of a line to deliberate over. I am gutted. I so wanted to be pregnant again before the due date of my angel (6th August). I have one last try at it if AF gets a move on. That's the pain about a 12dpo BFN, I now have 3 or 4 days to wait before I can move on with the next cycle. :(

hey hun, the opk's dont usually go dark until your a good few weeks into pregnancy, tbh i havent done one since finding out i was expecting, but ive heard that it doesnt go positive again until after your 5weeks, so i doubt it would show on them yet, dont give up hope, hopefully the bean is just hiding and your going to get a ++ on you 14dpo xxx:hugs:


----------



## mrphyemma

BFN today for me too Megg. So sorry my lovely. xx


----------



## Megg33k

mrphyemma said:


> BFN today for me too Megg. So sorry my lovely. xx

I don't like it, Emma! Not fair! :hugs:


----------



## honeybee28

Totally not fair :hugs:


----------



## tryforbaby2

Megg33k said:


> Negative... No joy here today! (No, I don't know what's next!)

WTF??!!!! I also totally did not see that coming! Bulls%*t! Very sorry Megg.


----------



## MissMaternal

I am so so sorry Meg! I really did have every hope in the world for you xxx


----------



## MsJMouse

So sorry Meg. I thought it was going to be positive news. :hugs:


----------



## CJSG1977

:hugs: Emma. Sorry hunni!

Megg as I have said CRAP! I'm gutted for you! Beyond gutted. :hugs:


----------



## pink80

:hugs: Megg & Emma - I'm sorry xx


----------



## babysimpson

Megg - I didn't see that one coming. Life is so unfair.

Emma - Sorry about your BFN too.

Hope everyone is doing ok.


----------



## hopefulmama2b

:hugs:, Megg


----------



## Tigerlilies

Oh crap Meggs, I really thought this was it, it didn't even cross my mind that this wouldn't be it....I'm sorry hun.


----------



## maratobe

hey girls!! stopping by to see how everyone is going?? :hugs:
meg, lots of love for you hunny!!! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## gueyilla1985

Hugs megg i didnt see that coming.. 

AFM i got the :witch: 10+ days early can you believe that WTF!!!


----------



## babysimpson

Aww Rosa - is it still playing up on you? Is there anything else that can be done to help


----------



## selina3127

can you put my BFP on please got it last week on the 29th of june but thought i'd wait a bit scan next thursday too xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx so very happy xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Megg33k

Congrats, Selina! I'll get you added.


----------



## maratobe

selina3127 said:


> can you put my BFP on please got it last week on the 29th of june but thought i'd wait a bit scan next thursday too xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx so very happy xxxxxxxxxx

congrats hun!!! :happydance:


----------



## Tulip

Congratulations Sel, about time! Praying it's a sticky xxxx


----------



## selina3127

thanks girls and hope you get some good news megg because you deserve it xxxxxx


----------



## bluesky

Congrats Selina!


----------



## Razcox

Congrates on the new BFP's and BOOOO! to the BFN's :hugs:


----------



## roonsma

Congrats Selina :hugs:


----------



## ttcstill

Congrats selina


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Congrats Selina !!!!!!


----------



## Tigerlilies

Congratulations Selina! :dust: for that beanie!!!!


----------



## MissMaternal

Congrats selina! Praying that this is your forever baby xx


----------



## gueyilla1985

Congratulations Selina!


----------



## gueyilla1985

Well how is everyone doing?


----------



## Fairybabe

Congrats Selina! Happy and healthy 9 months to you.

Commiserations to the BFNs, fingers crossed the next month will be yours.

Fairy x


----------



## Megg33k

Better than expected! You? I'm actually sort of looking forward to some time without injections! LOL


----------



## gueyilla1985

Im going crazy cause this month i decided that i was going to lose 30lbs before i got preggo but at the sametime i dont want to stop ttc. i started taking weight loss pills so that i could speed up th process what should i do im so confused


----------



## Amos2009

Hi everyone....it's me again! Congrats on all the new BFP's since I was on last. I have a question about an ultrasound I had today. It was the first time I have ever had one when I was NOT pregnant!
It's day 16 of my cycle. I had 3 follies on each ovary. All between 3.5mm and 11.5. My endometrium lining was 4.4mm. I am hoping I have already ovulated and the follies are starting to shrink, but shouldn't my lining be thicker than that at this point in my cycle? And should the follies be that small this soon after ovulation? I usually am spot on day 15 for ovulation. 
We are going to have some sort of "boost" medication when we start trying. Something stronger than Clomid...I have no idea what it could be. They are also going to start me on Lovenox and progesterone from ovulation. I guess I am rambling because I am starting to get nervous as this will be our last try at having our forever baby.


----------



## Megg33k

Most diet pills are bad for babies, Guey... I'd pass on TTC until you're off the pills!

They should have been able to tell you if you'd just ovulated, Amos. They would have seen a collapsed follicle and fluid around the ovary. I don't think it sounds like you ovulated yet!


----------



## Amos2009

Well, they were only doing the ultrasound to see if I had any cysts, not really looking for ovulation- but you know me- I want to know EVERYTHING!! So you think my lining is ok for this part of my cycle?
Guey- it's a hard choice isnt' it? This 6 month break that I took made me focus on my weight and it's worked. I have lost 34 pounds as of today. So I know I will be ready to start my baby journey again in September. I know my losses weren't due to my weight, but it can't hurt to lose some (for me!)


----------



## Megg33k

The lining is fine if you haven't ovulated yet. 3.5-11.5mm isn't really super close to ovulation. You shouldn't ovulate until AT LEAST 16mm. I'm not a good judge of lining, because mine is always ridiculous... always way ahead of "normal," but in a good way. I don't think 4.4 is bad right now. It does most of its growing after ovulation.


----------



## Amos2009

So do the follies just go away after O? Is that why you think I haven't ovulated maybe? I probably just need to shut up and not worry about it til September!! LOL I guess my luck will be that my cycle will now start to be all screwed up.


----------



## Megg33k

The others eventually recede.... but I've had a billion ultrasounds and it doesn't sound like post-O to me. I do think your lining would be a thicker if you'd already ovulated. And, I think they would have likely mentioned seeing fluid around your ovary if it had happened. Also, 11.5 sounds like a lead follicle... and the lead follicle should be the one that pops out the egg.


----------



## Amos2009

Thanks Doctor Sis!! Now I know I need to keep my hubby at bay for a few more days!!


----------



## BizyBee

Stopping by with love and hugs! :hugs: :dust:


----------



## gueyilla1985

i think im gonna take a break from ttc for 2 months and see how much weight i can lose


----------



## Amos2009

Good luck Guey! It's hard as hell, but I know I feel better (mind and body)since I've lost some weight.


----------



## dawny690

*Hey girls how are we all? hope your all well congrats to any new bfp's if I havent already said it and  for those that need it. Have updated my journal for anyone thats following me or wants a little update  ps think I maybe ov'ing as had ewcm yesterday and the day before but none today maybe a little watery but not as ewcm as previous days I was taking epo but am no longer taking it now just in case I'm ov'ing we have bd'ed not that my chart is 100% reliable as it made me start a new chat for bd etc but I still havent had af lets hope I dont hey??  xxxx*


----------



## bbhopes

crossing everything for you dawny


----------



## gueyilla1985

Any updates ladies??? 

well i have finally got my FS referral so i have an appt on the 25. hope these days go by fast!!!


----------



## Megg33k

I don't even know what CD I'm on... not at ov yet though! I hope the days fly for you, guey!!! :hugs:


----------



## padbrat

Hey ladies... good to see you back Amos!

How are you doing Meggy?

34 lbs Amos that is great! I am trying to shape up as well for our last try.. we are having to go abroad as it is too expensive here... I feel I need to get in the best shape I can be.

Also, my specialist has agreed I can have steriods for the next one... if there is one... so I am pleased with that. Though am feeling a lil old and sad at the mo...


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Hope everyone is doing great !!! Its nice to see a few of us doing the same thing and losing some weight its nice to know im not doing it alone!! Soon i should have a car and hopefully a job BCP is going good finally no symptoms except eating to much :haha: Start walking on monday about a mile or 2 every morning


----------



## Megg33k

I'm surviving, thanks Deb! Also losing weight! Blah! LOL

Glad we have each other during this nonsense though!


----------



## dawny690

We have 207 now :) not me though xxxx


----------



## Megg33k

dawny690 said:


> We have 207 now :) not me though xxxx

Oh... What have I missed? Do tell! (PM if you must!)


----------



## Tulip

You girls are doing fab with the weight loss, am v proud of you all. I do hope it gets you your rainbows xxx

Deb good news on the steroids hon... Keep us posted?


----------



## padbrat

Meggy you are never alone... esp with the weight loss thing! lol

Tulip will def keep you all posted. Am hopefully meeting up with Lambs again soon for a bitch and a bevvie!! LOL


----------



## Tulip

Miss her :(


----------



## Megg33k

Can I come live in the bloody UK already? Everyone there gets to meet! I'm jealous, goddammit!


----------



## padbrat

awww yea I know Tulip... but I can completely understand why she is not on here at the mo...

Come on over Megg! It's rainy and miserable here! LMAO


----------



## Megg33k

Its rainy and miserable... but there are so many people I love there! Plus, it puts me closer to the Welsh. I do so love the Welsh!


----------



## Tulip

Tidy.


----------



## Megg33k

Crackin'!


----------



## padbrat

Boyo!!


----------



## Ruskiegirl

TOOOO hot for walking today :cry: on top of that AF came leaving me with a 12 day cycle last time stupid BCP. On a great note ive been without a cigarette for 1 day 18 hours :happydance: i miss ttc and i miss the waiting game belive it or not but soon i shall be back ttc hopefully :hugs:


----------



## bbhopes

I had a negative blood test today at 12dpo, pretty much rules this month our for me right?????
:dust: to everyone else.


----------



## dawny690

I've had a little bit of spotting since yesterday not sure why xxxx


----------



## Megg33k

Not necessarily at 12dpo, bbhopes... Its less likely, but doesn't really rule you out completely!

Maybe AF is making her way back, Dawn!


----------



## dawny690

Megg33k said:


> Not necessarily at 12dpo, bbhopes... Its less likely, but doesn't really rule you out completely!
> 
> Maybe AF is making her way back, Dawn!

*Maybe or maybe just maybe it could be something else I could be about 7/8dpo today so a little early for af no? As only had ewcm maximum 8 days ago and it was defo ewcm cos I got all excited as its the first time I have ever seen such a big amount of it  sorry if tmi but we are all in same boat here and know nothing is tmi in ttc world  xxxx*


----------



## bbhopes

thanks Megg, I was completely doubtful after the test results, but it was just a yes or no test and no levels were checked, which I wish they had as I'd know for sure if they did. I did a test this morning, and it does appear to have something on it, so will keep hope in the next few days and we'll see. I'm doubtful but still have some small scrap of faith left.


----------



## Megg33k

dawny690 said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> Not necessarily at 12dpo, bbhopes... Its less likely, but doesn't really rule you out completely!
> 
> Maybe AF is making her way back, Dawn!
> 
> *Maybe or maybe just maybe it could be something else I could be about 7/8dpo today so a little early for af no? As only had ewcm maximum 8 days ago and it was defo ewcm cos I got all excited as its the first time I have ever seen such a big amount of it  sorry if tmi but we are all in same boat here and know nothing is tmi in ttc world  xxxx*Click to expand...

Ooh! Didn't realize you might be 7/8dpo. I'm not keeping up as well as I used to! Could be quite exciting then! :) FX'd!



bbhopes said:


> thanks Megg, I was completely doubtful after the test results, but it was just a yes or no test and no levels were checked, which I wish they had as I'd know for sure if they did. I did a test this morning, and it does appear to have something on it, so will keep hope in the next few days and we'll see. I'm doubtful but still have some small scrap of faith left.

Then, they were only checking for levels of 25 or higher. Definitely could have been too early for that! Liking the sound of "appear to have something on it"... FX'd for you too!


----------



## Amos2009

Sis- congrats on the 10 pounds! That is awesome! :happydance:

Ooh Dawny- fingers crossed for you hunny! And congrats on your weight loss as well :happydance:

Hopes- here's hoping that little something you might see, gets darker :hugs:

Deb- miss you! I am glad to see you haven't given up. Maybe we will get the chance to be bump buddies after all?

My TTC is coming up quicker than I imagined. I will be getting progesterone from ovulation, and some sort of "push" that they give to those doing IVF. Not to mention my blood thinner and other stuff that I have always taken. Roll on September!


----------



## dawny690

Think spotting has gone now xxxx


----------



## Megg33k

That sounds like a good thing, Dawn! :thumbup:


----------



## Amos2009

I was about to say Dawn- that's kinda what you want if it's what we pray it is! :)


----------



## dawny690

I soo wish it is ;-) lets see xxxx


----------



## roonsma

Fingers crossed Dawny :thumbup:

Hi all :hugs: xx


----------



## Tulip

Kisses to jenny :cry: :angel:


----------



## Razcox

Will be keeping my fingers crossed for you Dawny!

Jenny - :hug: to you hun

I hate seeing that number go down :(


----------



## MissMaternal

Oh no...we haven't lost Jenny again Tulip, have we? :cry: xxx


----------



## gueyilla1985

still nothing to report from me.... boo i know!!


----------



## dawny690

Affraid so MM :'( :cry: xxxx


----------



## MissMaternal

dawny690 said:


> Affraid so MM :'( :cry: xxxx

Oh no..poor Jenny :( I really hope this was it for her this time :cry: xx

Oh and congrats on your weight loss Dawn! xx


----------



## dawny690

Think we all were MM shame hope cant win once in a while xxxx


----------



## Megg33k

Heartbroken for Jenny... I hate losing her again! :(


----------



## Razcox

Its crap is what it is :(

Another BFN for me again this morning so i think all these symptoms are just in my head because i want to be pregnant again so much :( AF will be here on saturday i am guessing. Dam it i was feeling so sure i was pregnant as well :cry:


----------



## Megg33k

12dpo is still early, sweetie! I hope you're wrong!


----------



## Razcox

Megg33k said:


> 12dpo is still early, sweetie! I hope you're wrong!

I know but last time i got a faint line on an IC at 12DPO, the one i took today was glaring white so i think i am out.


----------



## Megg33k

Razcox said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> 12dpo is still early, sweetie! I hope you're wrong!
> 
> I know but last time i got a faint line on an IC at 12DPO, the one i took today was glaring white so i think i am out.Click to expand...

Understandable! I'm still going to hope though! :hugs:


----------



## babysimpson

Hi Girls,

Just to say sorry for missing out on all your updates. I'm giving up the TTC as it would have happened by now if it was meant to. 

No point being on a baby and bump forum when I have neither to talk about.


----------



## padbrat

Hey ladies..
Amos... I think we are going to choose a clinic in Cyprus and we can be screened for my translocation! YAY.... however, they estimate that 80% of my embryos will carry the translocation and then you have all the other chromosomal issues that could occur such as Downs etc. So we will talk it over with the clinic we choose... have 3 to choose from and decided whether we play it safe with ED or risk PGD. So .... all being well we could be 1 month apart bumpies lol!!

Dawnie... am a hoping and a praying for you hun...please be an implant bleed!!

Meggy Moo... just ((((HUGS))))) cos I can lol


----------



## Amos2009

padbrat said:


> Hey ladies..
> Amos... I think we are going to choose a clinic in Cyprus and we can be screened for my translocation! YAY.... however, they estimate that 80% of my embryos will carry the translocation and then you have all the other chromosomal issues that could occur such as Downs etc. So we will talk it over with the clinic we choose... have 3 to choose from and decided whether we play it safe with ED or risk PGD. So .... all being well we could be 1 month apart bumpies lol!!
> 
> Dawnie... am a hoping and a praying for you hun...please be an implant bleed!!
> 
> Meggy Moo... just ((((HUGS))))) cos I can lol

Why does everything have to be so difficult?? :hugs:

Hubby is finally going to get his "boys" checked...that will be the last thing they can check with us. Bout time he has to "suffer" lol


----------



## MissMaternal

Babysimpson, it made me so sad to read how you're feeling, it really makes me realise what an emotional impact this whole process really has on us all. I hope that one day you get your forever baby, and we will always be here for you if you ever decide to come back :hugs:

Pad, how are you hun? It's really good to hear you sounding more positive :happydance: 

Amos i don't really know whether to hope that you get results from hubby's testing or not....because if i say i hope you get an answer then that sounds like i'm wishing your OH has sperm issues....but if i say i hope it comes back clear, then you still have no answers! I can't win :haha: So i'll just say i hope you get the outcome you wish for!

xx


----------



## bbhopes

I'm also still getting negative testers, I was on progesterone, so would expect it to mess up my cycle a little?? hoping for everyone :dust:


----------



## Megg33k

Amos2009 said:


> padbrat said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies..
> Amos... I think we are going to choose a clinic in Cyprus and we can be screened for my translocation! YAY.... however, they estimate that 80% of my embryos will carry the translocation and then you have all the other chromosomal issues that could occur such as Downs etc. So we will talk it over with the clinic we choose... have 3 to choose from and decided whether we play it safe with ED or risk PGD. So .... all being well we could be 1 month apart bumpies lol!!
> 
> Dawnie... am a hoping and a praying for you hun...please be an implant bleed!!
> 
> Meggy Moo... just ((((HUGS))))) cos I can lol
> 
> Why does everything have to be so difficult?? :hugs:
> 
> Hubby is finally going to get his "boys" checked...that will be the last thing they can check with us. Bout time he has to "suffer" lolClick to expand...

Suffer? You call getting off (albeit in a cup) suffering? Oh, sweetie... We needs to have ourselves a little talk! Come sit by your lil sister!


----------



## hopefulmama2b

Megg33k said:


> Amos2009 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> padbrat said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies..
> Amos... I think we are going to choose a clinic in Cyprus and we can be screened for my translocation! YAY.... however, they estimate that 80% of my embryos will carry the translocation and then you have all the other chromosomal issues that could occur such as Downs etc. So we will talk it over with the clinic we choose... have 3 to choose from and decided whether we play it safe with ED or risk PGD. So .... all being well we could be 1 month apart bumpies lol!!
> 
> Dawnie... am a hoping and a praying for you hun...please be an implant bleed!!
> 
> Meggy Moo... just ((((HUGS))))) cos I can lol
> 
> Why does everything have to be so difficult?? :hugs:
> 
> Hubby is finally going to get his "boys" checked...that will be the last thing they can check with us. Bout time he has to "suffer" lolClick to expand...
> 
> Suffer? You call getting off (albeit in a cup) suffering? Oh, sweetie... We needs to have ourselves a little talk! Come sit by your lil sister!Click to expand...

^^^^^:rofl:


----------



## Amos2009

Haha MM....I know what you mean- I kinda hope there is something wrong, because I think that's easily fixable. 
And Sis- that's why I put suffer in quotes- I wish I could "suffer" like him instead of being poked and prodded. 
BabySimpson- I know how you feel. Sometimes I feel like I just need to stay away from the site since I really do not believe I will ever have a baby. (I know- positive thinking!)


----------



## Megg33k

Amos2009 said:


> Haha MM....I know what you mean- I kinda hope there is something wrong, because I think that's easily fixable.
> And Sis- that's why I put suffer in quotes- I wish I could "suffer" like him instead of being poked and prodded.
> BabySimpson- I know how you feel. Sometimes I feel like I just need to stay away from the site since I really do not believe I will ever have a baby. (I know- positive thinking!)

Yeeeeeeeeeah... I wish all the "suffering" in assisted conception was so "awful"! :rofl:


----------



## padbrat

Hubby already had his swimmers checked... and they were OK. Not great, but OK.

I guess 80% of my babies having the translocation would mean I would need to have 8 babies before one that didn't die of the translocation.... can't deal with 2 more losses to get a live one lol.


----------



## Megg33k

All 80% don't have to be in a row, Deb! :hugs:


----------



## Amos2009

Yeah Deb- what she said! :haha:


----------



## dawny690

:hugs: to all that need them xxxx


----------



## dawny690

Ps I may need spot 208 :D getting/got a lot of signs I may be pregnant ones I have had before when I've been pregnant before crossed fingers I am and it sticks xxxx


----------



## waiting 4 bfp

Well ladies.. im number 208!!!! i first got a faint positive on tuesday the 19th this month!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Now its a large clear positive, 4 weeks today :) I'm Katie, i lost my first son at 35 weeks due to a true knot in his cord, then we finally felt ready and concieved/ misscarried april this year. 3RD TIMES GONNA BE THE CHARM I JUST KNOW IT!!!!


----------



## Megg33k

Congrats, waiting! I'll get you added tomorrow!

FX'd, Dawn!


----------



## Tulip

Congratulations Katie! :wohoo: and FX FX FX Dawny xxx


----------



## dawny690

*Congrats on the  Katie hoping this is it for you xxxx

P.S I wont be needing a spot for a while as having light bleeding so looks like the  has arrived at long last only taken 240 days to find her way like!!  Glad in a way she has arrived back though as will make things easier if we get pregnant  the signs I was having must have been me wishing it was real silly me xxxx*


----------



## Tulip

Goddamn witch :grr: Clean slate then missus, :dust: coming your way xxx


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Congratz Katie ! Sorry about your loss also hun :hugs:


----------



## mrphyemma

Sorry I haven't posted in a while girls. After so many months of NOTHING it gets a bit like groundhog day and there's nothing new to say. This ttc lark is getting very tedious after 31 months and the little miracle I lost is seeming more and more of a miracle as the months go by. Clearly my body doesn't produce babies anymore.
Sorry, don't mean to sound so self-pitying. 

Congrats on your BFP Katie. x


----------



## roonsma

waiting 4 bfp said:


> Well ladies.. im number 208!!!! i first got a faint positive on tuesday the 19th this month!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Now its a large clear positive, 4 weeks today :) I'm Katie, i lost my first son at 35 weeks due to a true knot in his cord, then we finally felt ready and concieved/ misscarried april this year. 3RD TIMES GONNA BE THE CHARM I JUST KNOW IT!!!!

Congratulations Katie, I'm sorry for your losses though :hugs:

AF at last Dawny, like Nic says a clean slate is fab :thumbup:

Hugs Emma, when I saw you had posted I was so hoping it was your bfp :cry:. Hugs honey :hugs:


----------



## bluesky

Congrats Katie!


----------



## hopefulmama2b

Congrats Katie!!! :happydance:


----------



## Megg33k

Same here, Emma! Seems like my Ixxy was my chance... I'm kind of over all of it though, tbh. I still wish things had gone differently (obviously), but I'm leaving things to chance for now. I don't really want to think about TTC at all anymore (as is evident in my journal LOL).


----------



## bbhopes

I'm feeling the very same as you guys, I think my son was my only shot at motherhood, and it only lasted a few days. He was here in my arms and then gone. And all the pain and memories are all I have left, and trying to go forward when we've been trying for so long it's like a curse is on me. I might have to start accepting it may never happen again, thinking of taking a month off this month, I'm on cd3 and suppose to be monitored today, but don't feel like it at all, the whole idea of even trying right now sickens me. hoping I snap out of this in a few days, but right now, it is very gloomy.


----------



## mrphyemma

:hugs: bbhopes, don't give up hun x
:hugs: Megg, I was going to make one of my sporadic visits to your journal earlier to see how you were fairing. Due dates are looming for both of us aren't they? x


----------



## Megg33k

:hugs: bbhopes! It all sucks!



mrphyemma said:


> :hugs: bbhopes, don't give up hun x
> :hugs: Megg, I was going to make one of my sporadic visits to your journal earlier to see how you were fairing. Due dates are looming for both of us aren't they? x

Yes, hun... They definitely are looming! I'll be well aware of mine because a close friend is due the same exact day. My journal is just full of Torchwood, Doctor Who, True Blood, Queer As Folk, and other random crap. I barely know what CD I'm on... Well, that's not quite true... I actually DON'T know what CD I'm on. I know its somewhere mid-cycle-ish... :shrug:

How are you holding up knowing yours is coming? :hugs:


----------



## mrphyemma

Its hanging there like a black cloud and it doesn't help that it is only 4 days after my daughter's Birthday. I think it will be a relief when it has passed to be honest. I plan to send up a helium balloon to mark the occasion and then move on. It kind of feels like I was never pregnant, it didn't happen to me but to someone else. Of course I feel sad and sorry that things weren't meant to be but I don't feel the raw pain that I felt after the loss anymore, if that makes sense?


----------



## dawny690

*Thanks girls and even though the  is being a pain in the back (literally) I'm glad she is here as like u say its a clean slate and must mean the doctor was right about me needing to loose weight to get af back damn doctor  well just need to get down to the weight where he will help me and if I dont get pregnant before that then he will have no choice but to help me like he agreed  might take a while need to still loose almost 2st (obviously I have gone heavier at the mo but think thats due to the  being here at least I hope it is) I'm going to try to up my game plan and loose the extra 2 stone by Jan next year might be hard but will be so worth it I'm happy so far with the results its having so can only imagine how happy I will be when I loose the extra weight  xxxx*


----------



## gueyilla1985

Well I just came back from the fs office and she gave me femara to take from cd4 to cd8 has anyone heard of it? Any input? And have you had any success? I'm just trying to get some info before I start


----------



## Megg33k

I totally understand that, Em! :hugs:

Clean slate is good, Dawn! Bring on the BFP soon! :)

Sure thing, Guey! Femara is a less harsh and more effective Clomid-esque drug. Its good stuff. Jessa conceived her triplets with Femara! :thumbup:


----------



## gueyilla1985

Omg!! I would love triplets!!! Lol.
I can't wait till the :witch: shows up. I want to get started already!! Lol. On a side not I took an opk today and it showes to lines that where the exact same color. I'm having the worst cramps my boobs are a little sore what gives?? Errr I don't think I am ov. But I dont know. Won't that be crazy if I did ov and I end up preggo before I even take the meds lol.


----------



## pink80

Congratulations Kaite x

Sorry the :witch: arrived Dawn (although pleased in some sense for you :hugs:)

Lots of :hugs: to everyone who needs them

I have nothing to report - I don't post often but I'm always stalking - other than I got a temp rise today which means I ov'd on CD 26 rather than the CD 33 it was last month!!


----------



## MrsMM24

Hi,

I miscarried about 2 weeks ago, and I only bled for about 5-6 days. I have been checking the CM and after 1 day at dry, it seems to have gone back to "normal" which is extra amount for me. My levels dropped from about 1000+ to 240 last Friday morning and I assume they have continued. The doc said there is no reason that we could not try again at my next ovulation. There was no reason that they could pinpoint that I MC. After discussion we decided as we have a daughter, that we would try again immediately.

We are planning on temping and using OPKs beginning this weekend, because my cycle is already irregularly irregular. I have AF every other month, but ovulate monthly... strange but true. So if this keeps up, we are looking to begin again (let the OPKS tell it) in mid-August. I am wondering about other ladies experiences that began TTC after a MC????? Write to us ladies....

Mine was a "missed" MC as the baby measured 8w2d and they didn't catch the situation until I began to bleed at 9w6d....


----------



## dawny690

*So sorry for your loss hun, hope you get a sticky bean soon xxxx*


----------



## tryforbaby2

Sorry for your loss!

:hugs:


----------



## gueyilla1985

I'm so sorry for your loss Hun!! :hugs:


----------



## Tulip

So sorr y for your loss MrsMM. I hope your stay in TTCAL is short :hugs:


----------



## ttcstill

dawny690 said:


> Ps I may need spot 208 :D getting/got a lot of signs I may be pregnant ones I have had before when I've been pregnant before crossed fingers I am and it sticks xxxx

Oh hoping for you girl....... got everything crossed!


AFM - Okay ladies I am ready to scream!!!!! I can not sleep well as I am too busy hurting, my lower back hurts constantly my hip feels like it is pooping in and out of place. I have a hard time sitting on my bed to fold clothes. I am usually a stomach sleeper but lately nothing works. Is anyone else having this problem and how are you dealing with it?


----------



## Fairybabe

TTCstill, can you see an osteopath? It may be that with all the ligmanets softening things jsut aren't quite where they should be. Have you tried the old pillow between the legs thing in bed? I had quite a lot of back ache a few weeks ago and saw an osteo. She did some muscle work and i've been fine since.

Dawny...fingers crossed! 

Mrs MM, sorry for your loss. Sticky babydust to you!

Tryforbaby2, i see you foudn out you have one of each flavour!! How lovely!! 

AFM, well, think i'm in 3rd tri as of today. Bit of a recent complication...turns out i have gestational diabetes, which was a bit of a shock. Just tryin gto get my head around it all. Hopefully all will be ok.

Hope eeveryone else is doing ok.

Fairy x


----------



## bbhopes

so sorry for you loss. :hugs:


----------



## dawny690

*The  arrived the other day I did say cant wait to try again and hope this time it will work out xxxx*


----------



## Fairybabe

Sorry Dawny, must have missed that post! On the plus side, here's hoping your cycles are going to get more regular now! Or even better, here's hoping you don't need another cycle after this one!!! Babydust to you.

Fairy x


----------



## tryforbaby2

Fairybabe said:


> TTCstill, can you see an osteopath? It may be that with all the ligmanets softening things jsut aren't quite where they should be. Have you tried the old pillow between the legs thing in bed? I had quite a lot of back ache a few weeks ago and saw an osteo. She did some muscle work and i've been fine since.
> 
> Dawny...fingers crossed!
> 
> Mrs MM, sorry for your loss. Sticky babydust to you!
> 
> Tryforbaby2, i see you foudn out you have one of each flavour!! How lovely!!
> 
> AFM, well, think i'm in 3rd tri as of today. Bit of a recent complication...turns out i have gestational diabetes, which was a bit of a shock. Just tryin gto get my head around it all. Hopefully all will be ok.
> 
> Hope eeveryone else is doing ok.
> 
> Fairy x

Thank You Fairy! :hugs: I see hyou are on Team Pink?! You'll have a blast clothes shopping!

Sorry about the GD, hopefully the rest of your pregnancy goes smoothly and that baby is ok!


----------



## dawny690

*I have a funny feeling I may have been pregnant although it wasnt confirmed but sorry for tmi I have had a lot of clumps last few days excatly like my first mc so if I was it was early on I would have been less than 4wks gone xxxx*


----------



## gueyilla1985

I just want my :witch: to arrive. she need to hurry. last month she arrive on cd28 so im hoping she does the same this month!!! OMG!!


----------



## tryforbaby2

Bump!


----------



## MrsMM24

Hi Ladies, just checking in to see how everyone is holding up now as we start another week on our "RACE".... :dust:

Not sure the first page reflects, but here are my stats... TTC 19 mos. :bfp: 6/14/11 M/C 7/19/11 :angel:


----------



## Megg33k

I really need to update the first page again... Sorry! I'll try to get to it before the end of the day!


----------



## Sparkly

I just realised that I haven't updated in here. Sadly my baby had no heartbeat at my last scan, I had an ERPC on Thursday 28th July :cry:


----------



## Megg33k

:hugs:


----------



## svetayasofiya

:hugs: so sorry for your loss Sparkly :hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

Updated the first page... Having to change it for you just makes me ill, Gaynor. I'm still so angry and sad about what you've been through. :cry:


----------



## MrsMM24

SPARKLY, I am so sorry for your loss. I know that it is hard, but I hope that you remain optimistic, and join the race again. I was in your shoes just a week before you.... :hugs:


----------



## tryforbaby2

I'm very very sorry for the recent losses. :hugs:


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Sorry for your loss Sparkly :hugs:


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Also a update from me !!! I am NTNP now BCP was making my periods crazy and long so i decided to stop taking it im still keeping track of my cycles who knows mabey the two cycles on bcp will bring my bfp


----------



## svetayasofiya

:thumbup: I hope so for you Ruskie!


----------



## bluesky

:hugs: Sparkly


----------



## MissMaternal

I'm so sorry for your loss sparkly :hugs:

Ruskie hun I really hope ntnp works for you :flower:


----------



## bbhopes

So Sorry Sparkly :hugs:


----------



## maratobe

Sorry sparkly!! :hugs:


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Yay for 25 Weeks mara :happydance:


----------



## MissMaternal

Ruskie i was just thinking the same when i saw Mara's ticker! Can't believe it's at 25 weeks already!? xx


----------



## maratobe

its crazy LOL it is just flying by!! :happydance:


----------



## Tulip

I'm so sorry Gaynor xxx


----------



## dawny690

So sorry again Sparkly xxxx


----------



## ovenbun

popped in to say :bfp: Im 5weeks x


----------



## MrsMM24

OVEN, CONGRATS!! :happydance:

If you don't mind me asking, how long did it take? We decided to go right into it, and am temping, charting, etc, to see if AF or OV will happen 1st. We are ready for either but super hopeful for an OV!


----------



## Tulip

Whoop congratulations Oven! :bfp:


----------



## MissMaternal

Congrats oven! Xx


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Congrats Oven !


----------



## maratobe

congrats oven!! :)


----------



## gueyilla1985

Congrats oven!!!


----------



## gueyilla1985

Well still no af for me!!


----------



## bluesky

Congrats Oven!


----------



## tryforbaby2

Congratulations Oven!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## MrsMM24

GUEYILLA, this sounds promising.... FXD!!! :dust:


----------



## ovenbun

thank you everyone I did have a scare last week with a light bleed after 3 early m/c I thought it was all over but digital preg test keeps rising every week and early scan on Wednesday fingers crossed x


----------



## Megg33k

Great news, oven! What day did you get your BFP?


----------



## pink80

Congrats Oven x


----------



## beadyeyes

Pleased to finally come and update you all. I hadn't come here as I found out we needed ICSI so there was no point in actually "TTC". But I'm pleased to say that our first ICSI worked and I'm currently 7 weeks. I haven't had a scan yet so I'm really nervous and worried as I know that the medication I'm taking would stop me from bleeding were I to have lost this baby too. 

But it's good news for now. My BFP was on 11th July :) after my last loss in january 2010. good luck everyone!


----------



## roonsma

Congrats Oven and Beady, I'm hoping for a sticky bean for you both:happydance:


----------



## MrsMM24

Welcome :wave: and CONGRATS BEADY!!! Hoping for you to have a sticky bean this go! :dust:


----------



## bluesky

Congrats beady!


----------



## Tulip

YAY Beady:bfp: Stick tight babies :D


----------



## Megg33k

Congrats, beady!!! :hugs:


----------



## gueyilla1985

Sorry ladies I need a moment to vent, but my brother and his gf had their baby last night and my mom text me. I didnt respond so she calls me this morning to tell me the "great" news I told her I didn't give a s*** because I was so pissed that I have been trying for so long and still nothing. I hate that they can't even take care of the one they have we are always paying for stiff for the like his cell, rent and other stuff. I know that was so selfish of me but omg!!! I'm so over all this.


----------



## Megg33k

Its almost always those who deserve it the least, guey! :hugs:


----------



## ovenbun

Megg33k said:


> Great news, oven! What day did you get your BFP?

26 th of july but I can't believe thats it's only 1 1/2 week is going so slowly, I have a scan next week and im holding my breath until then. Im off work at the mom a bit scared about going back as it is mega stressful


----------



## tryforbaby2

Congrats Beady!!!!

Yay, so excited for the good news on this thread!


----------



## tryforbaby2

pink80, I see you have gotten a positive hpt a few days back, congratulations!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Megg33k

I'll get the date fixed, oven! That's great!

Oooh... Congrats, Pink!


----------



## Tulip

We're on the up, girls! :yipee:


----------



## dawny690

Congrats girls xxxx


----------



## MissMaternal

It's so great to see the number going up again! xx


----------



## gueyilla1985

Yay for rising numbers!!!


----------



## Ruskiegirl

YAY for rising numbers whoo !!!


----------



## pink80

Thanks Ladies - it hasn't really sunk it yet, just trying to take it one day at a time xx


----------



## maratobe

Yay the numbers are rising again!! Congrats girls!! Xxx


----------



## mrphyemma

Congrats to all the new BFP's!! Fabulous news!

AFM taking a clomid break for a couple of months to give my body a rest. I have 4 more cycles of clomid left and want to be in tip top condition for best chances of success.


----------



## Fairybabe

Congrats to the new BFPs!! Fantastic news. Wishing you all a happy, sticky and healthy 9 months!! 

Fairy x


----------



## Mrs.Garcia

I had an ectopic pregnancy on 3/22/07, and just miscarriaged last week on 7/29/11... And now in hopes to conceive soon!


----------



## roonsma

Congrats to the new BFP's :happydance:

:hugs:Mrs Garcia, I'm sorry for your losses and wish you a speedy and sticky bfp xx


----------



## MrsMM24

Welcome MRS GARCIA :wave: I am truly sorry for your loss :hugs: I hope that you find some solice, support, information, and more sticky dust from this thread! :dust:


----------



## Megg33k

Mrs.Garcia said:


> I had an ectopic pregnancy on 3/22/07, and just miscarriaged last week on 7/29/11... And now in hopes to conceive soon!

Sorry to hear it, honey... I'll get you added tomorrow! :hugs:


----------



## bluesky

:hugs: Mrs Garcia


----------



## tryforbaby2

Garcia :hugs: Very sorry for your losses


----------



## gueyilla1985

i have a ? for you ladies. can the meds for a uti that make you pee orange affect a preggo test?


----------



## Fairybabe

Guey, only in that the white strip might look a bit orangey once the urine has travelled up, it shouldn't affect the lines in any way....


----------



## gueyilla1985

This is why i ask
 



Attached Files:







photo.jpg
File size: 21 KB
Views: 19


----------



## Dazed

CONGRATS GUE!!! :happydance:


----------



## gueyilla1985

i dont even know if i should celebrate yet. i dont know if the med i taking affects a preggo test i have an appt at 230 for a pap i guess i have to wait till then... god i hate waiting


----------



## bluesky

Congratulations!!


----------



## Megg33k

I don't think it could do that, guey! I'm saying an optimistic CONGRATS!


----------



## gueyilla1985

Thank you megg. i see fre test is so dark conpared to the other cheapie so i dont know what to think about that.


----------



## pink80

I'm going to say congratulations :D. I don't think the meds could do that x


----------



## gueyilla1985

I just called my dr she what she says lol


----------



## gueyilla1985

i just took an opk to see what it did and i got this
 



Attached Files:







1.jpg
File size: 24 KB
Views: 5


----------



## roonsma

I'm saying a congratulations too honey :happydance:


----------



## MissMaternal

Massive congrats Guey! Wishing you all the best xx


----------



## Fairybabe

Congrats Guey!! Such great news!
Fairy x


----------



## Tulip

Woohoo Guey, congratulations!


----------



## gueyilla1985

Thank you ladies i really hope this is it. im so nervous that the med is a cruel joke player ;p lol


----------



## MrsMM24

GUEY!!! I am saying congrats....:happydance: I actually had UTI meds as well, and the doc said that they do not interfere with the hormone that is present in the urine tests soooo that means :happydance: GL at your appt this afternoon, hoping you will be back to celebrate properly!!!!


----------



## gueyilla1985

i was thinking i dont even know how far along i am. i wish i knew


----------



## Megg33k

I'd say 4-5 weeks...


----------



## gueyilla1985

Lol megg I think your a physic. I got blood drawn at my appt hopefully I get the results today, but probably by morning I'll go buy more test and I'll keep poas till the dr says I am


----------



## Ruskiegirl

OMG GUEY !!!!!:happydance::happydance::dance::yipee::headspin::wohoo: Congratz hun !!!!!


----------



## gueyilla1985

Well its official, IM PREGNANT!!! My hcg levels are at 175!!! Cant you believe that???!!!! MEGG you where right 4-5 weeks along!!!


----------



## Tulip

Lovely ticker! Stick tight, little rainbow! xx


----------



## gueyilla1985

Its gonna change i know it cause i feel im less preggo but im happy with that for now lol


----------



## joey300187

congrats hun, lovely news xx


----------



## gueyilla1985

Thank you!! 

Megg I took number 210!!! Lol.


----------



## Megg33k

You did take 210! I won't get to update till morning though. Its 3:20am here! LOL


----------



## gueyilla1985

Lol!! Well get some sleep. We all need that beauty sleep!! Lol


----------



## tryforbaby2

Congrats GUEY!!!!! :dance:


----------



## maratobe

gueyilla1985 said:


> Well its official, IM PREGNANT!!! My hcg levels are at 175!!! Cant you believe that???!!!! MEGG you where right 4-5 weeks along!!!

:happydance::happydance:
Congrats sweetie!!! :):)


----------



## doddy0402

gueyilla1985 said:


> Well its official, IM PREGNANT!!! My hcg levels are at 175!!! Cant you believe that???!!!! MEGG you where right 4-5 weeks along!!!

Aww congrats lovely!!x:flower:


----------



## MrsMM24

GUE, CONGRATS!!!! :happydance: I knew this was it! Stick Sticky bean stick!!!


----------



## svetayasofiya

Congrats guey!!!! :yipee:


----------



## bbhopes

congratulations Gueyilla!!


----------



## gueyilla1985

i took another digi this morning to make sure i wasnt dreaming and :bfp:!!! lol


----------



## pink80

I've been testing every day just to make sure :dohh:


----------



## dawny690

Congrats girls really hope these beanies are ultra sticky :cloud9:

AFM - Look at my weight loss :yipee: xxxx


----------



## Fairybabe

Go Dawny! That's nearly 2st and over halfway to your target!! Brilliant job Dawny!


----------



## svetayasofiya

Congrats Pink and awesome job on the weightless Dawny :happydance:


----------



## roonsma

Well done Dawny :happydance: I hope you're safe tonight hun :hugs:


----------



## ttcstill

I am sorry I have been MIA for so long ladies but I have spent a couple hours going back over everything and I am so sorry to all those who have suffered a loss. 

Dawny - congrats on the weight loss you are doing great!

Miss Maternal - I am so happy to see you getting along so well!

Congrats to Selina and waiting 4 bfp , & GUE!!!!!!!

AFM- I am 26 weeks and I am absolutely miserable, I have been on light duty for two months. I have a partial previa and it is not moving so far, I am still struggling with sleep and the back pains are not letting up. I can now feel my hips spreading out and I am worried I may be having this little one early. She is definitely a mover..... she can kick the remote almost completely off my belly it is an awesome sight.


----------



## gueyilla1985

Im sorry yOu feel bad hun


----------



## Fairybabe

Ttcstill, sorry you are feeling horrid. Maybe the feeling of the hips moving out is actually a ligament problem? In some women the ligaments around the hips and pubic bone can soften a bit too much too early and create pain and the sensation that everything is about to fall out. Maybe go see a physio to have a look. As far as I'm awate it's not linked to premature labour. Pregnancy hormones don't help us deal with any of these things well either, which just makes it tougher. Hang in there!
Fairy x


----------



## MrsMM24

Good Work DAWN!!!! :happydance:

TTC, I am sorry that you are having a rough time at this stage in your preg. Hang in there, you are over half the way there, hopefully it eases a little and you can breeze through the rest of the way. GL

AFM, I am 2DPO (not waiting on FF to say so) and I woke this morning feeling sick. What an enterance into TWW which is hard enough. I am hoping that we timed and did everything juuuust right to catch this little egg!!! :dust:

<---- 2DPO


----------



## gueyilla1985

I'm sure that you've done your best for that :bfp:


----------



## dawny690

*OMG I'm having some pinky/brown discharge everytime I wee like I'm going to bleed again!! WTF the doctor didnt mention me possibly bleeding every few weeks if I lost weight!! I now weight 15st 10lbs and I did weigh 17st 5lb so another 5lb then I have lost 2st and will have another 1st to loose before gynocologist will help  xxxx*


----------



## gueyilla1985

I think it's just your body trying to get back to normal


----------



## Megg33k

Could be ovulatory spotting? CD17 is a pretty normal OV day.


----------



## dawny690

*Thanks Megg havent dtd since the 6th lol so 4 days ago  dont really like dtd with step kids here xxxx*


----------



## Megg33k

Totally understandable, Dawn... Maybe sneak one in just in case though? LOL If it is ovulatory spotting, it's a very fertile sign!!! Exciting stuff!


----------



## dawny690

Megg33k said:


> Totally understandable, Dawn... Maybe sneak one in just in case though? LOL If it is ovulatory spotting, it's a very fertile sign!!! Exciting stuff!

Lol its turning into more red colour now but only when I wee weird xxxx


----------



## dawny690

Have just got a mini session in didn't last long but oh well lol xxxx


----------



## svetayasofiya

Lol Dawny. Mini sessions still work :thumbup:


----------



## gueyilla1985

You dont need long session Lol


----------



## dawny690

Quite worried now looking more like a period bleed as the night goes on sorry for tmi but had a small clot when wiping after :sex: have put some overnight protection on but not looking hopeful for ov now :( xxxx


----------



## svetayasofiya

Booooooooooo


----------



## Megg33k

That sucks! :(


----------



## gueyilla1985

Really sucks hun


----------



## dawny690

Yes defo looks like its the :witch: again as lots more light red blood and clots sorry tmi I know well certainly makes up for her being awol for so long hey!! I feel sick too :sick: I bled for so long last time xxxx


----------



## Fairybabe

Wow Dawny, that does indeed suck. Sounds like your body is really trying to sort things out. Maybe contact your consultant and find out if this is what he expects to happen as your body readjusts. Fingers crossed your body is gearing up for a fantastic ovulation with a big fat egg!! 
Fairy x


----------



## MrsMM24

DAWNY, I am sorry that you are going through this, I too hope it is just some major IB!! FXD! :dust:

AFM, my chart looks different this morning, I hope I am not getting my hopes up too much. I feel better today, not sick like yesterday. My temp rose more this morning, and it seems I OV on Sunday. I did not that the OPK was the darkest in the evening. I do morning and evening just in case I ov I think that I OV on CD19 or CD20 but that is hopefulness since the "donation" was monday, I want to think I timed things so well. Maybe I am 3-4DPO?? Just hoping my temps stay up and I have a :bfp: in my near future.... FXD!

:dust: to the whole thread!!!


----------



## Fairybabe

Had a bit of a fright this last 24hours or so. Could barely feel baby moving. Rang the hosp and they told me to come in. Hooked me up to the monitor and baby started a great performance in there!! Thank god!!! Naughty step for this little one!! Weird thing was we could hear all these movements on the monitor but I only actually felt some of them. Anyway, came home and had a total emotional meltdown over DH. Not helped by realising anniversary of losing our first LO is on monday. So combine that with hormones and a fright, and that's one meltdown Fairyx


----------



## pink80

:hugs: Fairy, glad all was well with Bubs - your entitled to a melt down every now and again its a tough business baby making :hugs:


----------



## MrsGAnderson

fairy - im glad all was ok with baby :) youve got a good hospital there knowing theyll do that for you asap when you havent felt the baby move in a while! xxx


----------



## bluesky

:hugs: fairy glad u r both ok.


----------



## gueyilla1985

I'm glad that your baby is doing good Hun.


----------



## dawny690

*Well I'm having light flow so here we go again after only 17 days!! Why cant mother nature give everyone a break for a bit?! xxxx*


----------



## MissMaternal

I hope your body is just sorting itself out dawny, however frustrating it may be :hugs: xx

Fairy i'm so pleased everything was ok hun, it's good to know they will see you ASAP if you think something's wrong xx


----------



## Megg33k

She's giving me quite a break. I think I broke Ms. Nature with all the drugs I took (fertility drugs, not street drugs :haha:). I remember when I used to ovulate without poison... I guess those days are over! Oh well... It'll come when it comes.


----------



## gueyilla1985

Af my just be straiting herself out.


----------



## MrsMM24

Good Morning Ladies,

How is everyone today? Wondering if there is any news today? Keep my mind off the horrible TWW......

FAIRY, sooo glad to here you TWO are doing better. :hugs: and STICKY:dust:

MEGG, glad you are getting a "break", I agree with GUEY, probably just sorting itself out for regularity. GL

AFM, my chart looks different this morning, FF finally put some crosshairs up, which is as I expected, Sun OV!! I have a GREAT chance of catching that egg, because my OPK was pos in the evening, not fully pink in the morning, but deeply pink that evening. So if 12-24 hrs is true to scale, we are in good timing because it was 13 hours later that the "donation" was placed!!! FXD. Wed's "donation" could be a little off, but was just covering ground.... I hope I am not getting my hopes up too much. I am a little sluggish today and have had some cramps since last night, reminding me of AF :wacko: My temp only increased slightly this morning. 5DPO, and hoping my temps stay up.... FXD!

I hope you all have a GREAT weekend, and we get some rest, :bfp:s, and more great news!!

:dust: and :hugs: to the thread!!!


----------



## gueyilla1985

I hope you get your bfp soon Hun.


----------



## Fairybabe

Fingers crossed MrsM that you caught the eggy!

Mrs G, where has time gone? Can't believe you are 18wks!

Megg, hope your body gets itself sorted! 

Fairy x


----------



## bbhopes

I'll be away for a few days, but I'd love to come back to see the numbers go up please!!! :dust:


----------



## Megg33k

The numbers need to have gone up already... I've just been lazy or tired or a procrastinator or something... Before the weekend is over... I swear!

Edit: Screw it... I'm doing it now! Sorry for being such a lazy cow lately! :kiss:


----------



## gueyilla1985

Thank you megg for the update!!! :hugs:


----------



## bbhopes

Megg33k sorry I didn't know it wasn't updated, I just meant I hoped when I was away it would go up due to more BFP's!! :hugs: Hope you didn't misunderstand little ol' me.


----------



## Megg33k

bbhopes said:


> Megg33k sorry I didn't know it wasn't updated, I just meant I hoped when I was away it would go up due to more BFP's!! :hugs: Hope you didn't misunderstand little ol' me.

No, sweetie! Not at all! :kiss: I knew what you meant. It was just a moment of self-deprecation to remind me that I needed to get my arse in gear! No worries, hun!


----------



## bbhopes

I was hoping to be one of them to increase the numbers this month, but it is looking doubtful. Not sure how much longer I can do this.


----------



## MrsMM24

:wave: hang in there bbhopes!!! There is still plenty of time. Concentrate on the end result, that H&H LO in 2012!! You will soon get your BFP!!

:dust:

AFM, I am 9DPO! Nerves still there. My strong cramping seems to be gone today but lasted till bedtime last night. No abdomen aches on the right and it didn't switch to the left as of now either... Hoping that AF doesn't ease in! So far, no site of AF! Ladies, one day closer to that :bfp: FXD!!


----------



## Megg33k

:hugs: bbhopes... I understand completely!

FX'd for you, MM (and everyone else)!


----------



## gueyilla1985

Hello!! How are you all doing?


----------



## Megg33k

Good... writing a lot... you?


----------



## gueyilla1985

School, baby sitting my nephew during the week while my Sis goes to work. Oh yeah and her friends baby. Plus dealing with all the early preggo symptoms. I hate to complain cause I would never give it up but dam lol.


----------



## MrsMM24

Hi GUEY, sounds like you are staying occupied with everything along with MS. Can't wait to hear from you through this preg.

MEGG, how are you today? How's the writing going?

AFM, I am 10DPO! I am super nervous, and I made it worse. I had the urge to POAS, however, I didnt want to use the only HPT so I used an OPK, ummm, why was it pos??? Definitely stopped my POAS urge, but now I wonder why its pos, makes me feel like I should be focusing on Sept. Getting the donation shipment arranged etc :sad1: My temp went back up so I just dont know. I felt a little sick (nauseaus) this morning, no cramping, and no sore bbs. Not sure if I should be thinking I dont want AF, I mean, my cycle could be crazy because of the MC so :shrug: But, for right now, no site of AF = one day closer to .???


----------



## Fairybabe

MrsM, not to raise your hopes, but opks can show positive with the preggo hormone too you know! Got my fingers crossed for you! 
Fairy x


----------



## bbhopes

I had the same thing happen yesterday, I had a opk turn positive (as strong a line as the control) but the pregnancy test is still negative. I'm 12 dpo. I'm suppose to go into the clinic tomorrow for the official pregnancy blood test, but don't feel there's really much point right now. My mood swings have been bad the last few days.


----------



## gueyilla1985

Well Hun all my opks are positive. I really hope this is it !!!


----------



## Megg33k

FX'd that + OPK's mean something. 

I'm good... Writing is going really well. As my siggy says, I'm past 17,000 words now. That's sort of a big thing for me. I'm really, really enjoying it! :)


----------



## bbhopes

I hope for MrsMM and my sake that it does turn out to be a good sign.


----------



## bbhopes

Megg33k congrats on all the writing!!


----------



## gueyilla1985

Wow megg that's some commitment lol. Awesome job!!!


----------



## Megg33k

I enjoy it... Or, I've enjoyed it so far. It's nice to watch the #'s go up. And, I'm happy to be getting 1500-3000 words a day right now. I started on the low end, but it seems to increase every time I write. I was pretty tickled with 2770-ish words last night. :) I can only have 1 obsession at a time, and writing has overtaken TTC! LOL


----------



## gueyilla1985

What are you writing about?


----------



## Megg33k

gueyilla1985 said:


> What are you writing about?

Uhm... My standard answer: One man's journey of self-discovery through a love that transcends cultural labels.

A more detailed answer would actually have to be PM'd to you or something, because I've vowed not to "spoil" it for my test readers, and some of the may visit this thread (I don't recall if they do or not). Let me know if you want to know more. lol


----------



## gueyilla1985

Of course I wanna know!!!Lol


----------



## Megg33k

gueyilla1985 said:


> Of course I wanna know!!!Lol

PM'ing you now! :)


----------



## MrsMM24

FAIRY, someone on another thread mentioned that as well, so I began to read myself, just not sure why I'm not more hopeful from it, probably because I expect the MC to have changed so many things.... FXD regardless, and thanks for reading! 

BBHOPES, we are really mirroring each other in this chase, suuuure hope we continue and get bfps together! I see bumpbuddy in our future! FXD :dust:

GUEY, All your OPKs are? If I recall your bloods confirmed your preg right, so that is a little more hopeful to hear yours are all pos! I hope this cheer helps your bean, Stick Sticky Bean STICK!!! :dust:

AFM&#8230;
11DPO today, wow!! In shock I haven&#8217;t tested. :haha: I mean, besides the urge yesterday and using an OPK. The uncertainty I feel after seeing that and reading it could be a good sign andreading it has no relevance, stopped my POAS urge! No AF, so I am not trying to worry, because regardless of whether that was pos, I would still have to wait for AF to &#8220;get back in the chase,&#8221; so I am trying to remain relaxed, symptom spot, and pray!!! Current SSing: Day 2 of feeling a little sick (I felt a little sick (nauseous) this morning lasting 15 mins no vomit, mild cramping through the night, NO sore bbs (symptom I always get with both previous preg and AF)&#8230;. Certain MC has done something strange to my cycle, I am approaching what would have been the &#8220;normal&#8221; end to my LP (13days) 

Going to have to go with my PMA: NO AF = one day closer to &#8230;.???


----------



## bbhopes

I am still getting negative hpts, noticed the opks are also high sensitivity so hoping that isn't whats causing the pos. (using a new batch this month but I did have negative opks earlier in the cycle between the shot and now) I'm also on progesterone, I wonder if this can affect opks? ugh.... 
Hoping for you MrsMM. :dust:


----------



## gueyilla1985

I'll post so pics of my opks and yes the dr confirmed by blood that I am pregnant I have my first appt on the 26!


----------



## Lucy1973

Congrats gueyilla! Hope it's smooth sailing now! :hugs:

Megg I am intrigued by your writing! Something I always wish I had done but never got round to, it must give you a lot of satisfaction churning out those pages! Sounds like an intriguing story! :flower:


----------



## Megg33k

Lucy1973 said:


> Congrats gueyilla! Hope it's smooth sailing now! :hugs:
> 
> Megg I am intrigued by your writing! Something I always wish I had done but never got round to, it must give you a lot of satisfaction churning out those pages! Sounds like an intriguing story! :flower:

Thanks, honey. It really is satisfying! :hugs: Ya know, it's never too late for you! :kiss:


----------



## MrsMM24

BBHOPES, I don't think that the Progr. should effect the OPKs but I am not sure. I am hoping that the OPKs, pos or neg don't weigh heavy on our possible bfps, I am FXD and TXD for you and I to get a bfp soon!!!

I am 12DPO Hard not to test today, but we want to be sure and closer to my wife&#8217;s b-day is great. I am trying to remain relaxed, symptom spot, and pray!!! Current SSing: increased creamy CM, bbs tingling every now and then (symptom I always get with both previous preg and AF is SORE)&#8230;. My appetite was large last night and I was ready to eat this morning as well. I have no other real symptoms though so I am just WAITING&#8230; :wacko:

*My PMA: NO AF = one day closer to ???*


----------



## bbhopes

MrsMM, I am hoping your wife gets a wonderful birthday surprise (bfp). 
I have been feeling deeply doubtful this week, even with the pos. opks. 
Might try to go away for a few days and try to relax. 
hope everyone is well.


----------



## Tulip

Everything crossed for you BB, chin up petal xx

MrsMM, v hopeful for you two - beautiful avatar pic you have x


----------



## MrsMM24

BBHOPES, a vacay, even a mini, is a good thing. I say go for t, something fun and relaxing to take your mind off the TWW, and don't take tests!!

TULIP, thank you! It is one of my favs!


----------



## dawny690

*Hey girls hope your all well? MrsMM can I be nosy please? What method of fertilisation did you use? Sorry if to personal you dont have to say  we wont judge you xxxx

AFM Its our 2nd wedding anniversary today so just been for a lovely meal in a nice new dress  Does anyone want 2 teenage children for 1 night only? I only ask as I see a ton of ewcm when I went to the toilet and find it really hard to do anything with them in the house  xxxx*


----------



## MrsMM24

LOL!! @ DAWNY :haha: If I could take them off your hands for this night I would Hun! Send them to the moves and get BD'g! 

Sure, I share EVERYTHING (hence my Journal) we have donor sperm. We have been trying for almost 2 yrs. We started with DIY and syringe, then went to the clinic, then back to DIY.... Such a task, but the end result is soooo rewarding!!!

Good Luck tonight! And Happy Anniversary :happydance:


----------



## dawny690

*Awwww good luck then hun  hope your successful this time they cant go to the movies as 1 they are grounded and 2 its gone 9pm here we will have to have a quicky once they are in bed and be quiet lmao xxxx*


----------



## bbhopes

MrsMM is it very difficult to DIY? 
I think the pos. strips were false hope after all, and likely going to need to get less sensitive opks for the real use of them. I had blood work at the clinic on friday and it was negative, still waiting for af to show, but feeling pretty sure she is going to be visiting. Hoping you have better luck!!! :dust:


----------



## MrsMM24

DAWNY, How did it work out???? Were you able to get a sneaky BD in ???

BBHOPES, not at all!!! Not hard to DIY! Easy as it is just a matter of being familiar with your body. We have one child and have been together for over 15 yrs. We are familiar. I hope that AF shows soon so that you can begin the egg chase Hun! GL!

I am 15DPO (13DPO by FF) Well, it looks confusing&#8230; I mean, on Sunday (DPO14), after inputting my temp, FF changed my OV date. Does this happen often? I mean I am on CD34! Longest cycle ever! I know now, that this is a result of the M/C in July. :sad1: I am feeling like I am totally out of it this month after seeing that. Current SSing: very tired, BLOATED, bbs tingling every now and then, not hungry often, I have felt sick the last few days when I first wake, but it leaves. I guess I am just waiting now to see if AF ever shows&#8230;. Other than that, the weekend was lovely. I hope everyone else is doing better!!!


----------



## bbhopes

I think we will be taking a break, but then again i said that a few months ago and here I am still. I've to go for a review with the clinic as we're been trying with them for three months and nothing. That's not long, until you factor in we've been trying for so long before that. :dust: I'm about ready to just take a bit of a break.


----------



## dawny690

Yes sure did :) xxxx


----------



## selina3127

can you take me off again please :-( scan today showed baby stopped growing at 7 weeks xxx


----------



## bbhopes

:hugs: So sorry Selina.


----------



## gueyilla1985

I'm so sorry for your loss hun. :hugs:


----------



## MissMaternal

Oh god selina I am so so sorry.... Wish you didn't have to go through this again :hugs: xxx


----------



## Fairybabe

Selina, soooo sorry to see the news of your loss. Sending you thoughts and prayers.

Fairy x


----------



## Megg33k

I'm so sorry, Selina! :hugs:


----------



## Tulip

Oh Sel I'm so sorry :cry:


----------



## dawny690

Oh no Selina I'm so sorry hun I know words cant help at the mo but know we are here for you xxxx


----------



## dawny690

Girls I'm really worried, last few days I have had extreme pain in belly below belly button, have put a bit of weight back on when I'm doing the same things I have been doing all along and I feel really sick have stopped taking my epo due to the fact I am still getting watery/ewcm discharge any idea's what could be going on? Also been wanting ice cream like a mad woman possessed :lol: xxxx


----------



## Sparkly

So sorry for your loss Selina :hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

I updated the front page. I also added Kaylakin's IVF success from back in July and Whitbit's recent good news. I feel like it's inappropriate to bring up good news at a sad time, but someone is going to notice that the number went up. So, I'm just reporting the facts. I do wish both of them a huge "Congrats!" though.


----------



## bluesky

:hugs: selina


----------



## tryforbaby2

Very sorry for your loss selina


----------



## MrsMM24

I am so sorry for your loss Selina. :hugs: to you and your family....

Sooo... I tested, FRER... BFN! :sad1: 
14DPO, CD34! Longest cycle ever!! Current SS: very tired, BLOATED, no appetite, , but it leaves. I guess I am just waiting now to see if AF ever shows&#8230;.

I have been reading alot on BnB about ladies getting late bfps, so I am thinking that since there is no af, we could still be in the running...

Wondering now if I am still in this chase... :af: temps still lingering highly.... Guess I am still waiting...


----------



## Razcox

So sorry for your loss Selina :hug:


----------



## Ruskiegirl

so sorry for your loss selina :hugs:


----------



## padbrat

hello ladies...

The sudden and unwelcome sad news off BB and Selene has dragged me outta lurkdom... sooooo sorry ladies... small comfort, but many on here, myself included understand and send our love out to you xx

Guey!! Congrats on your BFP chick! Wahoooo

Meggy Moo... ahem... I am assuming you are gonna have me test read a few chapter of the novel of the century!! LOL

Dawnie.... gotta tell ya... I am not gonna say it... but could be... you know what I am trying not to say.... hmmmmm... *gags self LMAO

AFM well.. we are booked in to a clinic in Cyrpus to have ED, probably going for ED end of October.... after 8 long years I am back on the pill OMG feels soooo wierd! Have just had an email from my Dr in Cyrpus and he has said.... and I quote...(LOL)...

"Just to let you know that your prognosis is very good as you are of proven fertility and the reason for ED is purely genetic- I just thought you should know".

Hubby is staying unexcited... says he can't bear another loss... but is doing it for me and the chance to finally be a Dad.

So gulp ladies... I have gone and done it... my first (and please God my last) fertility treatment.... am so gonna need your advice on what to stick where and what pills to pop and what to eat and all that stuff.... Oooo and in a stroke of good luck my Consultant in the UK has recommended steriods, but my bloody GP won't give them to me..... but my Dr in Cyprus will hehhehehe.... will just add them to my prescription and I start taking them 2 weeks prior to the transfer (so sod off bloody GP hahaha)!!!!

I am always here lurking ladies... have never left ya xx


----------



## dawny690

Thanks Pad :hugs: dunno though cos I did have a big bleed on the 25th jul then again 17 days later I had another bleed but not quite as heavy so I dunno you know lol first bleed was very heavy and lasted 8 days 2nd bleed was 6 days and light/medium flow xxxx


----------



## Megg33k

Hey, Deb! Good news about your doctor liking your prognosis! That's fantastic!

Sure, I can set you up to test read. I'll add you to the group on FB. :hugs:


----------



## MissMaternal

Dawny, :test: !!!!!! :haha: xx

Pad that's great that you are booked in to the clinic! I hope October comes around quickly for you :) xx


----------



## Tulip

Always thinking of you Deb, got everything crossed for Cyprus and a perfect little princess xxx


----------



## selina3127

thanks everyone for your messages sorry i haven't replied till now been trying to get my head round things, nothing has started to happen yet really want this to happen naturally as after my last dnc i had nothing but trouble.
i have decided not to try again, my oh wants too but i just can't cope with the pain again and don't want to put the 2 beautiful boys i've got through it all again either.
thanks again girls and congrats to everyone with good news xxxxxx


----------



## cla

Iam so sorry Hun xxx


----------



## MrsMM24

SELINA, I totally understand your decision and know that only you can know what is best for you and your family. :hugs:

*AFM* Ladies...15DPO, CD36! Current SS: Tired, BLOATED feeling heavy and clothes not fitting, feel wet but not much CM. Temp crept up a tiny bit this morning. Staying pretty persistent and above coverline. We leave for vacay tomorrow early, so I will test then, FXD! 16DPO!
Check out my chart below&#8230;

:dust: :dust: :dust to the Thread!!!!!


----------



## dawny690

Good luck MrsMM :dust: xxxx


----------



## MissMaternal

Hope you get your bfp mrsmm! Xx


----------



## padbrat

Hey Tulip... your lil man is not so lil anymore... awww look at him all growing up!

Yea the Dr in Cyrpus seems quite upbeat about it all, we will see!


----------



## Tulip

padbrat said:


> Hey Tulip... your lil man is not so lil anymore... awww look at him all growing up!
> 
> Yea the Dr in Cyrpus seems quite upbeat about it all, we will see!

It's scary how grown up he's getting... Family are betting he'll beat my sister and be walking within a month (I was a lazy cow and left it til 14m :blush:)

Can understand you and hubby not wanting to get overexcited but I'm very hopeful x

MrsMM your chart is looking FABBY, I'm bemused that a bfp isn't showing after that beautiful dip at 6/7dpo :growlmad:


----------



## MissMaternal

Tulip....Dillon is NINE MONTHS OLD?! WHAT THE HELL?! WHEN DID THIS HAPPEN?! :haha: It doesn't seem like 5 minutes ago that you had him!!!!! xx


----------



## MrsMM24

Thanks TULIP! I am a little nervous.... We will definitely be nervous to POAS in the morning but I want to have alittle more info before we leave on our vacay and so I can make an appt!


----------



## gueyilla1985

You chart is looking great mm24


----------



## Tulip

MissMaternal said:


> Tulip....Dillon is NINE MONTHS OLD?! WHAT THE HELL?! WHEN DID THIS HAPPEN?! :haha: It doesn't seem like 5 minutes ago that you had him!!!!! xx

Bloody mad innit? Little bugger keeps waking for the day at 5:30am... Not what I need when I have my driving test at lunchtime :haha: And look at you! Well on your way - v excited for you. When is your anomaly scan booked for? :hugs: xx


----------



## padbrat

Awww lil Dills can't wait to see his Mummy every morning!

Good luck with the driving test!


----------



## roonsma

Hi Pad, hoping for the outcome you deserve Sweetie :hugs:

Selina I'm sorry for your loss :hugs: I hope things are resolved soon for you. I went naturally and it does take some time :hugs:

Fingers crosses MrsMM:happydance: 

Hi to everyone else :hugs:


----------



## dawny690

Any news MrsMM? xxxx


----------



## Tulip

According to her chart, still high but bfn :( Come on MM, wake up and temp!


----------



## MissMaternal

Tulip said:


> MissMaternal said:
> 
> 
> Tulip....Dillon is NINE MONTHS OLD?! WHAT THE HELL?! WHEN DID THIS HAPPEN?! :haha: It doesn't seem like 5 minutes ago that you had him!!!!! xx
> 
> Bloody mad innit? Little bugger keeps waking for the day at 5:30am... Not what I need when I have my driving test at lunchtime :haha: And look at you! Well on your way - v excited for you. When is your anomaly scan booked for? :hugs: xxClick to expand...

Oh dear 530 that's not good!! How did your driving test go?? My anomaly scan is on the 8th September at 10am...i am feeling good about it because we've had a private scan and everything looked great, i have a doppler, and i'm feeling kicks everyday. So i know there's little chance of us hearing that awful news again. But i still need to get past that point so i can relax a little more :)

xx


----------



## Tulip

I passed with 2 minors! Am like a kid with a new toy LOL. Dillon looks very confused when he sees me in the driving seat :rofl:

Totally understand, it's such a big milestone for you :hugs:


----------



## padbrat

Wahooo well done Tulip!!


----------



## bluesky

Well done Tulip :thumbup:


----------



## doddy0402

Tulip said:


> I passed with 2 minors! Am like a kid with a new toy LOL. Dillon looks very confused when he sees me in the driving seat :rofl:
> 
> Totally understand, it's such a big milestone for you :hugs:

Congrats on passing your driving test!xx


----------



## Megg33k

Well done, Nik! :yipee:


----------



## CJSG1977

Well done Tulip!

Sorry I have not been in here. Adjusting to not ttc at the moment, but I am going to try come in here and support you all still.

xx


----------



## CJSG1977

I'm so sorry for your loss Selina! :hugs: They are terrific women in here and will support you, as they did me.

Pad thats all sound great, I understand your dh holding back. He doesnt want to see you hurt again, nor him either I expect. But I am looking forward to hearing how it all goes. xxxx


----------



## gueyilla1985

Went to my first appt and they did nothing all it was the ob 14 page 1hr long registration paperwork!!! i have to wait till 22 sept to actually have them talk to me about my baby err!!!!


----------



## dawny690

Did they not even give you a scan hun? You'd have thought they would have with your history :hugs: xxxx


----------



## MrsMM24

dawny690 said:


> Any news MrsMM? xxxx

Hi.... no good news. Looks like I am going to try to get an appt with my doc this week after we return from vacay. I tested early. In the morning on 8/26 and bfn! :sad1: just concerned now about my sustainin temps. Might be my bbt themom... I hope its that simple.


----------



## MissMaternal

Sorry you haven't had any good news MrsMM! :hugs: xx


----------



## dawny690

:hugs: MrsMM xxxx


----------



## Tulip

:hugs: MM. Been stalking your chart, I'm sorry that this wasn't your month xx


----------



## MrsMM24

Well Lovely Ladies, I am back! We had a wonderful time, not good enough, as no bfp before we left :sad1: however, af was nice enough not to show on our trip and not until this morning, after returning last night.

We are moving on to Sept. My cycle seems to be back in tact. My chart is in my siggy so feel free to stalk away and follow us on the egg chase again. I hope everyone is doing well.

So sorry for the losses I wasn't here for :hugs: and I hope that we will get a bfp soon. 
Welcome :wave: to new ladies, sorry that you have had to join after a loss, however, this group will prove exciting and comforting.
CONGRATS :happydance: to those that received their bfps in my absence.

:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: to those that are still in this chase, about to start the chase, and those that are in the most terrible TWW!


----------



## MissMaternal

Mrs MM, i wish you all the best for this next cycle! Glad to hear your cycles are getting back to normal :hugs: xx


----------



## MrsMM24

Thans MRSMATERNAL, TULIP and DAWNY! :hugs: I think that Sept will be it. We both have a funny feeling inside that we will be looking at a Sept bfp and lovely June 2012 Baby!

*AFM* Ladies...CD2! Back in this egg chase again. We are fully ready. During relaxing times this past week, we chatted, fine-tweaked our plans and are ready to get this Sept bfp. Even got a new BBT-T so be certain. We are going to do more CM monitoring as well. Between temping, charting, CM checks, and more &#8220;donations&#8221; we are confident that this IS going to be IT!!!

Follow my chart below&#8230;

:dust: :dust: :dust to the Thread!!!!!


----------



## gueyilla1985

I'm sending you all my happy baby thoughts i want you to get your :bfp: too


----------



## Fairybabe

Brilliant PMA Mrs MM!!!! Fingers and toes crossed for you! 

ANy news on a scan date Guey?

I've got a growth scan this Fri, (due to gestational diabetes and a low lying placenta). Can't wait to see baby again! Fingers crossed the GD hasn't made bubs super large already!

Hope everyone is doing well.

Fairy x


----------



## bbhopes

Sorry to hear it MrsMM I was hoping to hear good news from you, crossing everything for this next cycle. I've been on a little hiatus from meds etc, so this is a fertility assisted free cycle. Need to take a bit of a breather. :dust:


----------



## Megg33k

I understand the need for a breather... I hope it does you some good, bb! :hugs:


----------



## MrsMM24

BBHOPES, I am sure that it is easier for you this month, I hope that you will be able to report a bfp with the free cycle, it will be awesome to see you get that bfp! I cannot wait to "hear" you announce it here! I have seen alot on this site of women stopping for a break and getting an immediate bfp! GL FXD! :dust:

Well Ladies, today is CD4. The evil witch is spotting her way out of the space!! I think that we will be having an early OV this month. "Donations" are set to begin arriving the week of the 12th. We are determined to catch this eggy, we are excited and have such a good feeling about this month! how awesome to have a June Baby!!!


----------



## maratobe

hey ladies!! thought i would stop in and see how everyone is!!
lots of :dust::dust::dust:
xxxxx miss you all!!!


----------



## bbhopes

what happened to this one???


----------



## Megg33k

Wondered that myself, bbhopes! :(


----------



## mrphyemma

I'm still here but don't post much. Seeing as it took me 2 years to conceive the angel I lost I could be around for some time yet! Same old s**t, different day! :(

Hope everyone else is okay x


----------



## Dazed

Still lurking... always lurking!


----------



## MrsMM24

I am lurking here too, not enough posters and convo though.... How is everyone???

*AFM&#8230;* 5DPO, Looks like a temp dip to me. I am hoping anyway FXD! Not trying to get my hopes too high. I have not been SS, but I know that I have been pretty exhausted in the last 24hrs... Implantation??? Going to start SS tomorrow if the temp jumps back up!! I didn't start SS till 8DPO last time, so I will compare as I approach... FXD! :dust: :dust:


----------



## Megg33k

I'm as good as I can get. We're not really focusing on TTC right now... So, I have very little to share. :shrug: You lot can have whatever tiny share of luck was supposed to be mine for the moment. It's not much, but I'm happy to pass it along! LOL


----------



## dawny690

*I think everyone left here is waiting for something good to happen now so they dont post much or are busy with work (i'm guilty of that)  hope everyone is ok though?

MARA 32wks? Congrats hun thats going quick xxxx*


----------



## Tulip

Lurker checking in :hi: Cheering you all on as always xxxxx


----------



## MissMaternal

I wondered what had happened to this thread aswell, i still lurk just to see how you girls are all doing xx


----------



## dawny690

*Hey Tulip how are you and Dillon? xxxx

MissMaternal congrats on your 22wks too hun good milestone  and I see its a little girl are you excited? xxxx*


----------



## MsJMouse

I was wondering if I had accidently unsubscribed to this thread :dohh:

I normally just lurk.


----------



## Tulip

Hey Dawny we're good thanks hon - 10 months today OMG!


----------



## dawny690

He is sooo cute tulip :cloud9:

I think I'm going mad girls right bear with me and give me any feedback/idea's is it possible I ovulated straight after I finished bleeding cos we had :sex: on cd8 and I had spotting that day too and had no ov signs since but for the last 3 days I have been feeling sicky and today I was actually sick and been having pains in my belly do u think its possible for me to be pregnant and feeling symptoms of pregnancy at the most I could be 11dpo? Is it possible or am I crazy?? Xxxx


----------



## svetayasofiya

Don't want to get your hopes up Dawny but it's totally possible. I was feeling nausea wit my pregnancy at 10dpo maybe even earlier. Fx'd

I wondered what happened to this thred. I'm still stalking and cheering you all on. xo


----------



## dawny690

Awwww your little girl is already a month old congrats hun bet she is cute. You enjoying being a mummy? Silly question lol. And thanks hun going to wait til saturday next week if i can to test just to see if I am or not xxxx


----------



## svetayasofiya

It's a very hard job but I love being a mom. She's absolutely beautiful if I am allowed to say so. I'll have to post some pics when I'm on my computer. I've posted some to my pregnancy journal.


Fx'd for you dawny, I really hope this is your BFP


----------



## Tulip

FX and :dust: to you Dawny!


----------



## dawny690

So it is possible to have ovulated so early in my cycle? Still feel sick today and sorry for tmi but I have diarreah too :( dont know weather I should get a test today if I can and do it with fmu tomorrow which would be 13dpo if I ovulated so early on or to wait til friday and test then? I dont know lol xxxx


----------



## roonsma

Who knows hun? Anything's possible! A test can't hurt can it :hugs:

Good luck :happydance:


----------



## MissMaternal

Thanks dawn, yes I am thrilled to be having a little princess :cloud9:

I will keep my fingers crossed for a bfp for you xxx


----------



## doddy0402

Hi, I just wanted to pop in to let you know that our rainbow baby finally arrived,! After 3 miscarriages, we had really given up hope, but this little one kept holding on, and after waiting 12 days after her due date, Lily Skye was finally born weighing 7lb 4.
In the dark days of 2010 we were honestly thinking of giving up and being grateful for what we had, im so glad we didnt.
Major good luck to all you girls with your journeys, and I will continue to lurk to keep up with your good news.xx


----------



## MrsMM24

AWESOME!! CONGRATS! LILY SKYE!! What a gorgeous name!


----------



## svetayasofiya

Congrats doddy


----------



## Megg33k

Congrats, Doddy! :hugs:


----------



## dawny690

Congrats doddy :) xxxx

AFM hubby got me a pack of 2 test's from our local £1 shop but I dont have much confidence in them as I have had bad results on them before they dont seem very good for me so I'm worried and scared to do one xxxx


----------



## roonsma

Congratulations Doddy, how brilliant :hugs:

That's lovely MissM, Charlotte is a lovely name :hugs:

Dawny, hoping for a good result for you :thumbup:

Hi everyone :kiss:


----------



## dawny690

Thanks Rachael even if its :bfn: I know its not over til the :witch: arrives xxxx


----------



## Tulip

Congratulations Doddy! :pink:


----------



## Sparkly

Congrats Doddy

Good luck with the POAS Dawn


----------



## dawny690

I didnt test this morning xxxx


----------



## svetayasofiya

Aww :hugs: Dawny I totally understand the fear xo


----------



## pink80

Just had my 12 week scan, turns out I lost this one too


----------



## svetayasofiya

:cry: pink I'm so sorry.......


----------



## MrsMM24

Noooo! :hugs: :hugs: PINK I am sooo sorry for your loss Hun!! :hugs:

DAWNY, I hope you get good results this time, when you are ready to test. I totally understand your fear.... :dust:

*AFM&#8230;* 12DPO, Temps are still high but declining. I am not sure what's happening, I think that I only have fatigue as a symptom left. My bbs never began to get fuller and sore as they have with both previous PGs. However, this morning, they seem to be tingling. I also have been feeling a little hot at night, not sure what to make of it. It kinda feels like AF is on the way. I hope not, but I can't deny the feeling. I still don&#8217;t really feel like I did when I have been PG in the past. FXD (tightly.) I am still *SUPER* tired. SS is decreasing = Fatigue is all I can list today and it isn't as bad as the last few days. :dust: :dust:


----------



## Sparkly

So sorry for your loss Pink :hugs:


----------



## roonsma

I'm sorry Pink :cry:


----------



## Megg33k

Oh, god, Pink! :cry: I'm so sorry! :hugs:


----------



## gueyilla1985

Omg pink I'm so sorry!


----------



## MsJMouse

Sorry for your loss Pink :hugs:


----------



## dawny690

Oh no pink i'm so sorry :cry: :hugs: xxxx


----------



## Fairybabe

Pink, so sorry for your loss. 
Fairy x


----------



## MissMaternal

Congrats Doddy! Beautiful name! xx

Thanks Roonsma, we love the name too :cloud9: xx

Pink i am so so sorry.... :hugs: xx


----------



## bbhopes

thoughts are with you pink. sorry for your loss.


----------



## maratobe

:hugs: sorry for your loss pink!! :hugs:


----------



## Tulip

Pink I'm so sorry sweetheart :cry: Thinking of you x


----------



## pink80

Thanks ladies, feeling pretty low today. Scheduled for surgery tomorrow :cry:


----------



## svetayasofiya

:hugs: I'm sorry you are having to go through this.


----------



## Megg33k

Same here, pink... I wish you didn't have to deal with this! It's so unfair. :cry:


----------



## padbrat

So sorry to hear your news Pink. No words can help I know....


----------



## honeybee28

I'm so sorry pink.xx


----------



## dawny690

:bfn: for me this morning but I hate £1 shop tests and they hate me so I will be getting a different brand on friday and testing again saturday morning :D It aint over til the fat lady sings and I aint singing :) xxxx


----------



## svetayasofiya

Good attitude dawny!! :thumbup:

:dust: to you.


----------



## ttcstill

Hello Ladies,


I know it had been a while since you have heard from me and I just wanted to let you all know that I am always thinking of you and praying for success stories for each and everyone of you. 

I would like to offer some hope and share with you some of my journey. As most of you know I had 5 perfectly healthy children then 4 devastating losses. Almost 10 years after my last healthy baby I am getting ready to deliver our miracle baby .... Eliana Raelyn Myers. We are 33 weeks pregnant and all seems to be doing well. I am very busy these days with School, the kids school and soccer practice plus house work and keeping my marriage healthy. I sometimes sit and think about the many disappointments that I have shared with you ladies and I just wanted to share some of the good. I am sure there are some who are pregnant now that werent before and I want to say congrats to you all. For those who are still trying...... hang in there I believe it will happen for all of you in time. :dust:

I have pictures in my journal if you would like to see them.


----------



## MrsMM24

DAWNY, I like your attitude, I am trying to pep myself back up to get ready for Oct.... Last few yrs and loss, has been draining....

TTCSTILL, thanks for sharing, I hope that we all have a light at the end of the rainbow coming soon as you do! :flower: Good to hear from you...

*AFM&#8230;* 14DPO, Temps are still high but going back down.... Still not sleeping as good, probably just sad. Not to mention DW is taking this bfn alot harder than our others, she really thought we were PG. BFN on the test this morning, but no :af:! Not planning to test again, just wait on that damn withc. SS = None. Oct is also the month our daughter was born so...:dust: :dust:


----------



## dawny690

Still bfn but only used the 2 £1 shop tests but today the wierdest thing happened it could go either way after today I had 1 single spot of brown blood/discharge about the size of a 5p if that obviously it got my knickers :blush: so changed them and put a liner in just incase and had absolutely nothing since!! And nothing on wiping either hence why I say it was strange!! Well we will see may see if I can get a decent test later xxxx


----------



## beachlover1

Can I join in? I had 2 mc then a healthy baby boy whom is now 1 and in aug I had another mc. 

Im having a test this week for high natural killer cells, and also to see if the grapefruit sized ovary cyst that popped up over 2 weeks has disappeared or not. want to tic asap, doing my head in!!! 

Ovulated 3 days ago and now seem to be having brown ewcm stuff appearing, no idea what that is .....grrrrrrrrrr I just want to be back to normal :( 

Good luck everyone, why does it have to be such a rocky road :( xx


----------



## Megg33k

Of course, honey! :hugs: I'll get you added in the next few days. I'm not sure when I'm doing the next update, but soon! I swear! Sorry for your loss... I hope you get back to normal soon, hun! xxx


----------



## dawny690

Hey girls hope your all well? Well nothing new for me yet no :bfp: or :witch: have had one spot of brown cm/discharge yesterday and a bit more today hard to describe it really like a trail what a snail leaves but brown not clear so I dont know should be due on tomorrow but if I dont have af I will get a decent test hopefully and test tomorrow xxxxx


----------



## svetayasofiya

Sending lot's :dust: your way dawny!!


----------



## beachlover1

Thanks!!! Nice to be in the gang :)


----------



## MrsMM24

:wave: BEACHLOVER, sorry that for your loss, I hope that all goes well this week! :dust:

FXD!! for testing DAWNY :dust:

*AFM...*AF surprised me on Saturday, a little early and did not come in roaring like a lion as usual, it was so very strange. But, on a different note, she has made it very easy to track, 1st of the month... I hope to be in the egg chase by mid-month and test right at the end, near our daughter's b-day! Trying now to build up all that hope I had in Sept!


----------



## dawny690

Testing tomorrow :D And I have a job interview tomorrow and one on friday please dont mention on fb though if we are friends on there as I have a few people who i work with on there xxxx


----------



## Megg33k

Good luck with interviews and testing, Dawn!


----------



## MrsMM24

Good Luck with interviews and testing... I am hoping you are 3 for 3!!! GL :dust:

*AFM...*AF is easing out rather quickly. I was heavy for couple days and light to spotting yesterday and now, spotting.... I am ready though, today I began to finalize "donations" scheduling and shipping, and got all my vitamins, etc (baby aspirin, B6, green tea, folic acid, Primrose Oil, etc... It appears that OV will come in the next couple weeks, plan, plan, plan, that's what I am up to!


----------



## dawny690

Hey girls 1 interview done and dusted seemed to go well but dont want to get hopes up just in case. As for the testing :bfn: on an answer test first time I used one of these but they look a bit like a first response test BUT still no sign of the :witch: and with my cycles being like they have been I'm surprised its not here xxxx


----------



## Megg33k

Answer and FR are the same company. Sorry for the BFN.


----------



## gueyilla1985

Im praying for all you ladies!!! I want all you to get your :bfp: soon


----------



## svetayasofiya

Sorry about the BFN Dawny :hugs:


----------



## MrsMM24

DAWNY, glad the interview went well, good luck with the remaining one. Sorry you got that BFN, but no :af: is agreat sign.... sure hope you get those pink lines soon!

GUEY, nice to hear from you, how are you? Progressing nicely, looking into that 2nd trim!!

*AFM...*Nothing new to report, all can be seen in my chart, I am preparing for OV in the next week or so. Getting everything in order! As many can remember or read in my journal, I am going to use baby aspirin, robitussin, folic acid, even primrose oil, B6, green tea, preseed, softcups and at a minimum 3 "donations". We are going to try SMEP!!! We will catch this eggy in Oct!!!


----------



## dawny690

Well I will be 6 days late today going on a 28 day cycle and last 2 cycles have been earlier than 28 days hence why I based it on a 28 day cycle. Still no :witch: not tested since the 4th as I only have 1 answer test left. I have had increased cm for the last 5 days not sure why? Feel sick but then I have a cold so could be due to that? Not sure if and when I should test again?? What do we think girls?? Xxxx


----------



## joey300187

TEST!! sorry been dying to say that hehe. have ur cycles ever been extended? it sounds very promising hun, fingers crossed for you xx


----------



## Tulip

Much love to Mara who has been admitted to hospital with PE. Little Penguin will be delivered soon! xxx


----------



## dawny690

*Yes I used to have long cycles as I have pcos but since loosing weight and being on metformin my last 2 cycles have been early I did test on the 4th but it was  and only have 1 test left so I dont know weather to or not with the last one for it to possibly to be  my sister is having symptoms of being pregnant too and is also late and done a test and it was also  and if we were both pregnant we would both be due the same month and 3 days apart lmao. I have been forgetting to take my metformin lately  naughty me thanks girls xxxx*


----------



## svetayasofiya

Fx'd and lot's of luck and love to mara!!!!

:dust: Dawny :test:


----------



## dawny690

*Good luck Mara xxxx*


----------



## mrphyemma

Good Luck Mara! xx


----------



## roonsma

Thinking of you Mara :hugs:


----------



## MissMaternal

Poor Mara, thinking of you and your little one xxx


----------



## Megg33k

Thinking of Mara! :hugs:


----------



## MrsMM24

:hugs: Good Luck MARA!!!

DAWNY, :test: 

*AFM...*Nothing new to report but you can...stalk my chart!! Started OPKs this weekend. Totally enjoying reading this thread and seeing those flashing bfps!!! I found a few minutes in the weekend to get my hair done, I have been however, cleaning the house soooo much... lol, I never sit and rest! I hope you all have had a GREAT weekend!


----------



## maratobe

Tulip said:


> Much love to Mara who has been admitted to hospital with PE. Little Penguin will be delivered soon! xxx




svetayasofiya said:


> Fx'd and lot's of luck and love to mara!!!!
> 
> :dust: Dawny :test:




dawny690 said:


> *Good luck Mara xxxx*




mrphyemma said:


> Good Luck Mara! xx




roonsma said:


> Thinking of you Mara :hugs:




MissMaternal said:


> Poor Mara, thinking of you and your little one xxx




Megg33k said:


> Thinking of Mara! :hugs:

:hugs::hugs::kiss::kiss:

thank you so much for the well wishes girls!!!
well im out of hospital after being admitted overnight last night!
blood pressure was shit, 2 lots of bloods and 2 lots of urine came back as positive for preeclampsia! i had loads of braxton hicks last night.... but my blood pressure slowly came down throughout the night even though i only had 4 hours sleep... doctor came and saw me in the morning and gave me strict instructions if i was to go home... bed! rest! no stress! anything changes i am to go straight back up!
they also did an ultrasound and an assessment and grace is 100% engaged and they think she must wanna meet us early lol
so im back to the doctors tomorrow and i guess we will know more then!
my goal is to keep her in for 2 weeks and ill be happy!!!
xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## gueyilla1985

Good luck Hun!!!


----------



## roonsma

Lovely name Mara, i hope you keep well hun, lots of rest for you. At 35 weeks she's well ready though so that must be a comfort. Let us know how you get on :hugs:


----------



## MrsMM24

MARA, so good that your BP has come down... now go home a relax a little more. GRACE is likely to make an early appearance, and you are far enough along that she will grace you with her presence healthily. 

*AFM...*Nothing new to report but you can...stalk my chart!! Not feeling so well today though, I think that I have a little bug. Of course I dare not take anything harmful so I am waiting it out... Infact, the Robitussin probably did me some good as I started taking that for OV and of course the baby aspirin. I am continuing on my vitamins so, this shouldn't last too long.


----------



## dawny690

Good luck Mara cant wait to see Grace sounds like she is in a hurry to arrive lol bless her xxxx


----------



## padbrat

Came outta lurkdom to wish Mara the best of luck with baby Grace! Please chill and relax chick x


----------



## maratobe

thank you girls xxx
im off to see the doctor today so i will keep you all updated :hugs:


----------



## ttcstill

Just wanted to pop in and let you all know that yesterday I was in Labor and delivery with contraction 6-7 minutes apart cervix was closed and firm..... today I am still contracting although they are getting tougher as I go..... I am 50% effaced and dilated to 1 cm ...... I do believe Eliana is on her way!


----------



## Tulip

Hold tight please little Grace!

And come on Eliana! Good luck ttcstill xxxxx


----------



## maratobe

ttcstill said:


> Just wanted to pop in and let you all know that yesterday I was in Labor and delivery with contraction 6-7 minutes apart cervix was closed and firm..... today I am still contracting although they are getting tougher as I go..... I am 50% effaced and dilated to 1 cm ...... I do believe Eliana is on her way!

:happydance: good luck hun!

AFM- 
doctors shit me! especially when i don't get to see my normal doctor.... they said the bed rest is doing me a lot of good with the swelling and blood pressure so yay!
i have 7cms of fluid around bub... they said the extra sugar in my system is doing that! blood pressure was good, 130/90... fundel height is 38 cms!
induction is still set if i don't go before that.... he is not happy with my sugar levels at all so i have to go back to the specialist asap!
he said they will be watching me like a hawk from now until she is here!
hoping to see my own doctor next week


----------



## MrsMM24

Sooo good to hear that things are looking up as GRACE tries to make an earlier than expected enterance, hang tight MARA!!!

TTCSTILL YAY!!! Sounds like our little fighter ELIANA is on her way!!! *MRSMM sitting ready for pics* :haha:

*AFM...*Nothing new to report but you can...stalk my chart!! Feeling a little bit better today. Had a fever and took tylenol to lower it. I am sure my temps will be garbage but I have other OV monitors, not as accurate as temps but SMEP is the way this month sooo...


----------



## padbrat

Ooooo all the very best TTCSil!!!


----------



## tryforbaby2

Good Luck TTCStill and Mara!!!!


----------



## gueyilla1985

Omg tryforbaby2 your due on my bday lol I just noticed that


----------



## dawny690

*Good luck Mara and TTCstill  and babies do whatever you need to do but do it safetly please  xxxx*


----------



## dawny690

*P.S AFM ignore my lilypie ticker I still havent had a visit from the  so hope it means what I hope it does xxxx*


----------



## ttcstill

dawny690 said:


> *P.S AFM ignore my lilypie ticker I still havent had a visit from the  so hope it means what I hope it does xxxx*

OHHHHHHH I am so praying fore you!


----------



## dawny690

ttcstill said:


> dawny690 said:
> 
> 
> *P.S AFM ignore my lilypie ticker I still havent had a visit from the  so hope it means what I hope it does xxxx*
> 
> OHHHHHHH I am so praying fore you!Click to expand...

*Thanks hun and cant wait to see bubs xxxx*


----------



## svetayasofiya

I hope so too dawny!!!!


----------



## dawny690

Thanks Chris xxxx

BTW I have a new job :dance: :woohoo: my last day in current job is 9th nov so not long now xxxx


----------



## roonsma

Ohhh lovely TTCstill and Mara :hugs:

Well done on the job Dawny :hugs:


----------



## MissMaternal

Ooh ttcstill I'm excited for you hun! Xx


----------



## MrsMM24

CONGRATS on the new job DAWNY!!!!

Hi Ladies! Finally feeling well enough to post....

*AFM...*Stalk my chart!! 2nd day updating chart after being sick. Feeling sooo much better today and hoping this SMEP is working. Lines getting pinker on the ICs, I am sure OV is very near!! SMEP continues, another donation tomorrow, Wed, and Fri! Then.... I wait, starting to test on the 28th until pink lines show!! GL FXD! :dust:


----------



## dawny690

Still :bfn: but no sign of :witch: either :shrug: xxxx


----------



## MrsMM24

FXD DAWN!!! :dust:

*AFM...*Stalk my chart!!! Yay! Feeling soooo much better!! Chart is coming together just as I hoped even after being sick for those few days, FF even took care of it as I indicated that I had a fever. Sure hope the SMEP is working well. We have just finished a donation about 3 hours ago.... FXD! OPK looked almost dark as the control this morning, hoping this evening it will indicate OV! I am sure OV is very near by no more than a day!! SMEP continues, another donation Wed and Fri! Then.... I wait.... GL FXD! :dust:


----------



## Megg33k

I think I've made all the updates to this... It's getting harder to keep straight... It's been going on for so long now. Sorry if I have the info wrong on anyone.


----------



## dawny690

The number went down :( Hope your all ok? xxxx


----------



## Megg33k

The number went down from when Pink80 reported that she'd lost her little one. I just hadn't ever gotten around to updating the list.


----------



## gueyilla1985

How are all you lovely ladies doing?


----------



## Megg33k

Motoring right along... You?


----------



## mrphyemma

I keep coming in here and typing something and then deleting and leaving. I don't feel very optimistic about ttc right now but don't want to leave depressing messages. I do read every post but find it difficult to reply. Hope everyone is well and that there are some shiny new BFP's around here soon and news of little one's arrivals. xx


----------



## Megg33k

mrphyemma said:


> I keep coming in here and typing something and then deleting and leaving. I don't feel very optimistic about ttc right now but don't want to leave depressing messages. I do read every post but find it difficult to reply. Hope everyone is well and that there are some shiny new BFP's around here soon and news of little one's arrivals. xx

This thread was started so we could support each other in times of need. I should know... I started it! LOL

So, don't type out your message and then delete it. You're among friends here, and we want to be able to help you. It's not a crime to leave a depressing message. Truth is truth. If you're feeling down, let us be there to help lift you up... or at least to lend some :hugs: from around the world! 

I know there's always at least one person who can understand. I suspect I might be that person today. I'm not very optimistic either. I've really given up... even if I'm going through the motions still. Don't suffer alone, sweetie! :hugs:


----------



## MrsMM24

Awesomely put MEGG!! MRPHYEMMA you are welcome, and believe me, if anyone understands, we all do! :hugs:

*AFM...*Stalk my chart!!! Yay!! Chart is coming together just as I hoped even after being sick, OV looks to be around the corner and "donations" are just about complete. Sure hope the SMEP is working well. OPK looked almost dark as the control this morning as it did yesterday morning and last night, hoping tomorrow with a temp shift, it will indicate OV! I am sure OV is very near by no more than a day!! SMEP continues, another donation Wed and Fri! Then.... I wait.... I "plan" NOT to SS this cycle, decreased it last cycle so maybe I will decrease it more this cycle if I SS at all. GL FXD! :dust:


----------



## dawny690

Good luck MrsMM :hugs: xxxx

AFM Still no af :witch: and now 15days late!!!! xxxx


----------



## padbrat

Hmmmm dawnie... still BFN on tests??? If so go to the docs I say...


----------



## Dazed

mrphyemma said:


> I keep coming in here and typing something and then deleting and leaving. I don't feel very optimistic about ttc right now but don't want to leave depressing messages. I do read every post but find it difficult to reply. Hope everyone is well and that there are some shiny new BFP's around here soon and news of little one's arrivals. xx

I know how you feel hun. I don't post on here much anymore, because well.... I just don't think its ever going to happen again. But, as Megg said, we are here to support you through your down times and your happy times.


----------



## dawny690

padbrat said:


> Hmmmm dawnie... still BFN on tests??? If so go to the docs I say...

I havent tested since last :bfn: and dont have any tests anyway may get one today and test tomorrow with fmu xxxx


----------



## MrsMM24

DAWNY, I think it is time to go get one test! FXD! :dust:

*AFM...*Stalk my chart!!! Yay!! Temp rise!!! Oh I hope upon hopes that it continues to rise. We have already gotten the donations, and OV may be later than it looks so we are going forward with them as scheduled. OPK looked almost dark as the control but it has been like that the last couple of nites so I don't know if I OVd...a temp shift will indicate?!! SMEP continues...last donation Fri! Then.... I wait.... GL FXD! :dust:


----------



## Megg33k

Nice spike, honey! :)


----------



## MrsMM24

Thanks MEGG, but I think I am a little skeptical now. I mean, it is super high and I only had one pos on my OPK, but not on my smiley.... hmmm *curious* I mean because I was sick last week. I haven't been on meds, in days. I took the temp about 12 minutes later than usual....


----------



## dawny690

I didnt manage to get one today xxxx


----------



## MrsMM24

DAWNY, did you decide to go out and get that test finally? I think it's time to :test:

*AFM...*Stalk my chart!!! Yay!! Temp didn't rise but it didn't drop either. I am not sure what my coverline will be but I am almost certain that I OVd on CD18... What do you all think?
I hope that it continues to rise. We have last dontation tomorrow so if it was CD19 or CD20, we are covered, I expect FF to give me some type of crosshairs tomorrow! FXD! I am trying not to be too excited as being sick last week really has me quite worried about OV... :wacko: Tomorrow, officially starts my TWW, but I am testing on 30th... Time will tell.... I wait.... GL FXD! :dust:


----------



## dawny690

Lol got no money now to get one xxxx


----------



## dawny690

Girls I had the most vivid dream last night that I was pregnant (dont know how far along) but belly was tight not flabby not much bigger than I am now and I could feel the baby in my dreams on my bladder and needed a wee in my dream then realised I actually needed a wee lol then obviously woke up so didnt get back to that dream as didnt go back to sleep wonder if it will happen again :lol: xxxx


----------



## MrsMM24

DAWNY, ah maaaan... well, at least the no money has helped with stopping early testing in your house. I CANNOT wait to see your dark pink bfp lines!!

*AFM...*Stalk my chart!!! Yay!! Temp didn't rise much, but it didn't drop either. My temps have been rather low this cycle, likely due to the temperature change outside. It switched drastically quickly. Crosshairs today!!! 3DPO! I just hope that it continues to rise or at least stay up here. All donations complete this cycle FXD!! Still trying not to be too excited as being sick last week really has me quite worried about OV... :wacko: TWW officially starts my today! (Testing 30th) Now.... I wait.... FXD! :dust: Any good plans out there for the weekend? I plan to get the rest of my fall cleaning done, DW and LO will be out of the house for 2 days! Hoping to get some rest time as well&#8230;:shhh:


----------



## dawny690

MrsMM24 said:


> DAWNY, ah maaaan... well, at least the no money has helped with stopping early testing in your house. I CANNOT wait to see your dark pink bfp lines!!
> 
> *AFM...*Stalk my chart!!! Yay!! Temp didn't rise much, but it didn't drop either. My temps have been rather low this cycle, likely due to the temperature change outside. It switched drastically quickly. Crosshairs today!!! 3DPO! I just hope that it continues to rise or at least stay up here. All donations complete this cycle FXD!! Still trying not to be too excited as being sick last week really has me quite worried about OV... :wacko: TWW officially starts my today! (Testing 30th) Now.... I wait.... FXD! :dust: Any good plans out there for the weekend? I plan to get the rest of my fall cleaning done, DW and LO will be out of the house for 2 days! Hoping to get some rest time as well&#8230;:shhh:

*It's not early hun  is 18days late xxxx*


----------



## MrsMM24

DAWNY, that is such a GREAT sign, you don't Need to rush to get that test! That's alll the sign of a BFP!! YAY. Still can't wait to see your test though... :haha:


----------



## dawny690

*I hope so Mrsmm have managed to get a tesco's own brand test so I can one with fmu most likely be  though xxxx*


----------



## dawny690

*19 Days late and still  for me xxxx*


----------



## MissMaternal

Oh dawny I was really hoping that was going to be your bfp hun :shrug:
Xxx


----------



## dawny690

MissMaternal said:


> Oh dawny I was really hoping that was going to be your bfp hun :shrug:
> Xxx

Me too hun but nope now 20 days late and nothing :shrug: xxxx


----------



## pink80

:hugs: Dawny xx


----------



## Sparkly

It seems your cycles must still be adjusting with the metformin Dawn. I had a look at your chart, but there are no temps recorded so I can't really shed any light. If you recorded temps you could see if/when you ovulated it would help you out. When do you next see your FS hun?


----------



## dawny690

Sparkly said:


> It seems your cycles must still be adjusting with the metformin Dawn. I had a look at your chart, but there are no temps recorded so I can't really shed any light. If you recorded temps you could see if/when you ovulated it would help you out. When do you next see your FS hun?

I dont temp anymore seeing as I dont get up the same time everyday so would look wierd if I did lol and I wont see fs again until I get to my goal weight :( xxxx


----------



## Sparkly

dawny690 said:


> Sparkly said:
> 
> 
> It seems your cycles must still be adjusting with the metformin Dawn. I had a look at your chart, but there are no temps recorded so I can't really shed any light. If you recorded temps you could see if/when you ovulated it would help you out. When do you next see your FS hun?
> 
> I dont temp anymore seeing as I dont get up the same time everyday so would look wierd if I did lol and I wont see fs again until I get to my goal weight :( xxxxClick to expand...

Well you are doing brill with your weight loss hun, keep up the good work :hugs:xx


----------



## MrsMM24

DAWNY, it is possible that your cycles are still getting regular. As well AF is not here so anything is possible. FXD! :dust:

*AFM...*Stalk my chart!!! Yay!! The weekend was extra busy for me, as you can see I haven't even logged onto my beloved BNB. I am back and tackling this TTW head on, last week!!! Temp is barely staying above coverline, but it is not dropping soooo... I was too busy to be thinking about symptoms, but now that I read everyone's posts, I can say I haven't had any noticeable ones. I just hope that it continues to rise or at least stay up through to a bfp! Still trying not to be too excited as being sick a week before OV really has me quite worried... :wacko: I still wait... :coffee: FXD! :dust:


----------



## dawny690

MrsMM24 said:


> DAWNY, it is possible that your cycles are still getting regular. As well AF is not here so anything is possible. FXD! :dust:
> 
> *AFM...*Stalk my chart!!! Yay!! The weekend was extra busy for me, as you can see I haven't even logged onto my beloved BNB. I am back and tackling this TTW head on, last week!!! Temp is barely staying above coverline, but it is not dropping soooo... I was too busy to be thinking about symptoms, but now that I read everyone's posts, I can say I haven't had any noticeable ones. I just hope that it continues to rise or at least stay up through to a bfp! Still trying not to be too excited as being sick a week before OV really has me quite worried... :wacko: I still wait... :coffee: FXD! :dust:

*Looks like you jinxed me hun  just arrived  dont worry though not sad about it just glad we know one way or the other  when would cd1 be today or tomorrow? xxxx*


----------



## yorkshire

hello can you put me on the list please? I had 2 losses one on lune 2010 and one on may 2011..


----------



## Megg33k

Sure, sweetie! :hugs: Sorry to hear about your losses!


----------



## dawny690

*How are we all girls? It was my 3rd angel's 2yr angelversary a week ago  maybe thats a reason I was late my little angel was reminding me it was its birthday in the clouds Love all my angels just wish they were here xxxx*


----------



## MrsMM24

DAWNY, sorry AF flew in on you! :hugs: Happy Angelversary! :hugs:

:wave: welcome to the most supportive group of women one could find on here YORKSHIRE, so sorry for your loss! :hugs: GL :dust:

*AFM...*Stalk my chart!!! Yay!! Last week of TWW is starting off lovely, temp jumped up a little today, reeally hoping it stays up there to a bfp! Still no SS, and that feels good. I am a little nervous, as DW and I have similar cycle lengths and her AF is near!:wacko: Still waiting... :coffee: (that's tea) :haha:FXD! :dust:


----------



## Megg33k

Floaty kisses to your angel, Dawn! xxx


----------



## shangxingle

I was ten weeks. Hoping for my BFP this cycle pleeeease!


----------



## gueyilla1985

I'm so sorry for your loss!!


----------



## MrsMM24

Sorry for your loss SHANG! :wave: welcome to the thread, I hope you get a very sticky bfp soon! :dust:

GUEY, how are you today?

Hi Ladies :wave: How are things going today?

*AFM...*Stalk my chart!!! Yay!! Temps staying up, higher than whole cycle (except days with fever). I just hope I did enough and beign sick doesn't effect implantation. I mean, it looks apparent that I OVd so if I truly did.... FXD! Well, I creep closer to testing! Getting nervous however. As promised, started SS today. Not really much or anything that resembles past bfps. Most are indicative for me of AF so waiting will tell. DW is spotting and moody and fatigued. Still waiting... :coffee: (that's tea) :haha:FXD! :dust:


----------



## bbhopes

Hoping for you MrsMM 
Dawny my sons angelversary was yesterday, big hugs to you. 
nothing much is new, just surviving. hoping everyone gets a bfp soon.


----------



## Megg33k

Floaty kisses to your son for his belated Angelversary, bb! :hugs:


----------



## Dazed

I don't know if you girls are aware, but Maratobe had little baby Grace!


----------



## padbrat

Awww that is great news for Mara. Baby Grace is here...

Makes me a lil sad as it means I should have had baby Twiglet too....


----------



## Dazed

Sorry Pad :cry: It is great that she has her little one to hold, but its also a reminder for me too.


----------



## padbrat

*sighs... what can we do eh Dazed.... but keep plodding on... Baby Twigster was due on the 13th Nov 2011.


----------



## Dazed

I'm sorry hun.

I personally would have though I would have been preggo again by now. My angel would have been due late September 2010.

How has your quest been going Pad?


----------



## padbrat

I know what you mean dazed... my quest has taken a different road this time and hopefully we should know if all as worked next Friday....

Here's hoping and praying...

It took me 3 years between babies 3 and 4 BTW


----------



## roonsma

Congratulations Mara :happydance:

Sorry for the sad reminders girls. I hope you're not waiting too much longer :hugs:


----------



## Dazed

Wow, I'm sorry Pad. FXed everything works out for you!


----------



## MrsMM24

So sorry that you have had these painful reminders DAZED and PADBRAT! :hugs:

CONGRATS MARATOBE and welcome baby GRACE!

_*SS 10DPO:*_ I was using the bathroom every 30 mins! Gassy. Slight diarrhea midday. Bloat-y. Feeling "full" without eating and after eating for sure. Crampy.

*AFM...*Stalk my chart!!! Yay!! Temps staying up, actually continuing to climb slightly. Testing in TWO days! I'm nervous :wacko: Missing a reguar symptom of AF or BFP, sore bbs! Like clockwork I ALWAYS get them either way. DW did comment however that they seem very large (happens during AF as well) so I guess I can count that as a symptom... Any good plans for the weekend lovely ladies? I may not be on BNB till Sunday as tomorrow is DD's party, but I promise not to keep you in suspense IF I test (could back out)... Creeping to the start of the end of waiting... :coffee: (that's tea) :haha:FXD! :dust:


----------



## Megg33k

I saw Mara's news on FB! :) She's beautiful!!!

Sorry about the painful reminder, girls! :hugs: Everything crossed for all of you... always! :kiss:


----------



## padbrat

awww guys... we all have our painful reminders eh... plus am so happy for Mara...

TTCsil will be next with news!


----------



## Tulip

:hugs: to Deb, Dazed and all who needs them. 

Deb I have everything crossed for you. Please let us know as soon as you feel able. I'm holding you in my heart beside my dear friends Meg, Pip and Fliss xxxxxxxxx

MrsMM FXd this is your time honey! xxx


----------



## Megg33k

<3 Nic! :kiss:


----------



## padbrat

Tulip said:


> :hugs: to Deb, Dazed and all who needs them.
> 
> Deb I have everything crossed for you. Please let us know as soon as you feel able. I'm holding you in my heart beside my dear friends Meg, Pip and Fliss xxxxxxxxx
> 
> MrsMM FXd this is your time honey! xxx

Awww thanks Tulip:flower: I will definately let you all know.... as soon as I do!:haha: 6 more days.... and counting... will I crumble and test early???:winkwink:


----------



## MissMaternal

Sending you hugs Dazed and Padbrat. Pad, i have everything crossed for you hun. 

Huge congrats to Mara! 

MrsMM, nearly testing time! Excited for you! 

xx


----------



## Megg33k

padbrat said:


> Tulip said:
> 
> 
> :hugs: to Deb, Dazed and all who needs them.
> 
> Deb I have everything crossed for you. Please let us know as soon as you feel able. I'm holding you in my heart beside my dear friends Meg, Pip and Fliss xxxxxxxxx
> 
> MrsMM FXd this is your time honey! xxx
> 
> Awww thanks Tulip:flower: I will definately let you all know.... as soon as I do!:haha: 6 more days.... and counting... will I crumble and test early???:winkwink:Click to expand...

Hoping doesn't even begin to cover it, lovely! xxx


----------



## bluesky

:hugs: to everyone.


----------



## dawny690

Hey girls how are we all? xxxx


----------



## Megg33k

Motoring right along. How're you? xxx


----------



## dawny690

I'm good thanks babes I love my new job, will be better when I have just 1 job if only for a while :) I am doing home care (my new job which I love) while I work my notice then at the end of november start of december I will be still doing home care plus I will be a residential support worker for children in a children's home :D xxxx


----------



## Megg33k

Glad things are going well. Loving your job is always a plus. I wish I could say I loved mine! LOL But, that's okay. I love everything else going on in my life right now! :)


----------



## MrsMM24

Thanks TULIP and MISSMATERNAL....

DAWNY, so glad you love your job! That is an awesome thing...

_*SS 12DPO:*_ Cramp-y. Gassy. Less Bloat-y. Feeling "wet" below te belt.

*AFM...*Stalk my chart!!! _BFN_! So I probably won't be testing again till Wednesday, tooooo nervous!! Temps staying up, but are decreasing, which is keeping me nervous. My chart was possible Triphastic FF (Day 26) indicated until today's temp. Still missing a regular symptom of AF or BFP, sore bbs! Hope everyone's weekend is going well. I will jump right on here and update after I test soon.... Still creeping to the end of waiting... :coffee: (that's tea) :haha:FXD! :dust:


----------



## ttcstill

Hey ladies thought is drop in and update you all...... I am 2.5 cm dilated, 70% effaced, baby is at -1 station and having no contractions......my doctor thought id have had her by now. I suppose she is not in any hurry, although I am miserable.I will keep you all posted.

Mara- I am so happy for you......I'm next!


----------



## bbhopes

so exciting ttcstill!! not long now.


----------



## MrsMM24

YAY!! TTCSTILL, looks like an addition is coming to the thread!

_*SS 13DPO:*_ Cramp-y. Less Bloat-y. Feeling "wet" below te belt.

*AFM...*Stalk my chart!!! _BFN_ again. Now I really am not testing until Wednesday as I await AF... Temp increased slightly, not sure what's going on here, keeping me nervous. Still creeping through a waiting period, on one or their other anyway... :coffee: (that's tea) :haha:FXD! :dust:


----------



## roonsma

Good luck ttcstill :)

MrsM, I hope it's a bfp soon :hugs:


----------



## padbrat

I guess your lil girl is nice and comfy with you and doesn't want to leave her Mummy just yet! lol


----------



## svetayasofiya

Woo hoo ttcstill :wohoo: Not long now! I gave birth at 39+2 ;)


----------



## ttcstill

Okay so last night was awful....... I did not get to sleep til well after 3 am due to severe back pain and (TMI) vaginal burning?????? I have no idea where it came from or why it just started out of the blue and was no fun at all........ I finally fell asleep around 3:30 after I got on all fours and leaned as far forward as my belly would allow onto my pillow....... I see the doctor in and hour and a half and I really hope we can get an end date set so I can try and relax.


----------



## ttcstill

Induction is scheduled for next Tuesday at 7am.


----------



## Tulip

Ouch honey that's a long time off but at least it's a fixed date. Hope she gives you an easy week xxx


----------



## MissMaternal

Sorry your induction is not sooner than that ttcstill! But OMG how exciting!! I can't believe you're at the end already! xxx


----------



## MrsMM24

TTCSTILL, yay for induct date... but hope she decides to debut before then!

_*SS 15DPO:*_ Fatigued. Heavily Bloat-y. Gassy.

*AFM...*Stalk my chart!!! Losing any symptoms (well, except those that indicate AF coming) Trying to stay hopeful because... no :af:! Temps staying up, so I am not complaining. May try to test tomorrow if no AF tonight, just too nervous as I know that an irregular cycle now is due to the MC in July. It has only been 3 cycles so maybe things are not sorted out yet.... Still waiting... :coffee: (that's tea) :haha:FXD! :dust:


----------



## joey300187

just to let you all know our rainbow baby arrived friday 28th at 10.32 pm weighing 7lb 9oz. We've called him Harrison Michael, so pleased we never gave up, wishing all the ladies awaiting there BFP a short wait, Never give up xxx


----------



## Megg33k

Congrats, Joey!


----------



## svetayasofiya

Congrats Joey and good luck ttcstill :hugs:


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Gratz joey GL ttcstil hope everything goes well
Im secretly pregnant atm BTW LADIES !!! Im waiting confirmation on friday


----------



## Megg33k

Congrats, love! Can't wait for Friday!


----------



## Tulip

Congratulations Joey and YAY Ruskie! xxx


----------



## maratobe

congratulations joey!:happydance:
yay ruskie that's fantastic hun!


----------



## MissMaternal

Congrats Joey! And yay fir you ruskie, hope its your sticky one... :hugs: xx


----------



## MrsMM24

Thanks sooo much for the update JOEY!! So glad you and baby are doing well. I really needed that kinda news today, as I am nervous and too scared to test. I guess the constant BFNs have me too nervous.... So happy for you! :flower:

RUSKIE, that is awesome news. I cannot wait to hear your confirmation on Friday! :dust:

_*SS 16DPO:*_ Fatigued. *Heavily* Bloat-y. Gassy. Irritable. Nervous.

*Stalk my chart!!!* Trying to stay hopeful... no :af:! So far, longer cycle, and 1 day longer DPO.... Maybe testing Friday is it. After Fri, if BFN, then I am planning on making appt as after an MC, anything could happen... Temps staying up though. If you have read my journal, before MC you know my cycles use to be 3 days AF every other month with confirmed OV monthly. Maybe I am returning to this? Still waiting... :coffee: (that's tea) :haha:FXD! :dust:


----------



## joey300187

thanks everyone and congrats Ruskie!! Mrs MM when u gonna test hun? xx


----------



## MrsMM24

JOEY, I am going to sit with DW tonight and we are going to decide if we will test in the morning or wait till 20DPO (was LP of 1st cycle after MC, longest ever) which is Monday.... I gotta shake the nervousness soon I guess.... I am still taking folic acid and prenatals so not too bad to wait, you think??


----------



## roonsma

Congratulations Joey :happydance:

Ruskie!!! wohooooo!!:happydance:


----------



## MrsMM24

Quick update... _*SS 17DPO:*_*Heavily* Bloat-y. Gassy. Irritable.

You can still stalk my chart, but... *BFN*!! I kinda figured a couple of days ago that the chances were slim, no sore bbs really did a trick on my hopefulness as with both previous PGs I had them and in fact is all I really ever get with PGs or AF. Still no:af: but temps are declining so I expect her soon. The LP is still longer this month, my cycle is longer thus far as well, the first one after MC was 41 days, so, maybe that will be a positive thing next cycle... YES! I am going in for December! I did make an appt with my doc for a check up on things but that is in 2 weeks. Any good plans for you all this weekend? Waiting patiently for anything... :coffee: (that's tea) :haha:FXD! :dust:


----------



## joey300187

aww hun sorry to ehar about the BFN really hope the witch doesnt show for u and it was just too early to test xx


----------



## dawny690

Congrats Joey and Ruskie xxxx


----------



## Ruskiegirl

No sticky baby for me =( I had a nice dark line too but af is coming . I did not have any progesterone and didn't have the money to get any cause we weren't trying anymore


----------



## roonsma

:hugs: I'm sorry Ruskie x


----------



## Megg33k

Sorry, Ruskie! :hugs:


----------



## gueyilla1985

I'm so sorry hun. :hugs:


----------



## maratobe

So sorry ruskie!! :hugs:


----------



## Tulip

Oh Ruskie :( :kiss:


----------



## svetayasofiya

Ruskie :hugs:


----------



## bbhopes

sorry Ruskie


----------



## bluesky

:hugs: Ruskie


----------



## MrsMM24

:hugs: RUSKIE.... I hope you get that forever sticky bean soon! :dust:

*AFM...*Well, AF snuck in on me this weekend. She was roaring too. In fact, each one since MC has been progressively more rough. I am keeping my appt with my doc which is after Thanksgiving just to check things out as I haven't had an AF like that since I first got AF. I was put on BC to help that and regulate it. Not an option I am going for this time though so we shall see. Sorry that I was M.I.A on you all this weekend. The saddness that DW and I went through was rough and the internet was the last thing on my mind. As well, the cramps and flow was soooo very strong, I wasn't moving anyway. I am happy to say, that we have decided that we will try again regardless and move forwar dinto what looks like will be December! We just aren't to the point to take break yet. Since it is later, we will have some time to get the donations and shipments scheduled (you know I am a planner so I will start that work this week) and then we will get a few more tests ( have alot left as we wait to test) and get the ball rolling in a couple of weeks. Still alittle sad, but not as much and cramping has gone down quite a bit so, I am here! GL FXD!:dust: to you all in the TWW, and the act of :sex: Catch that Eggy!!! :dust:


----------



## MissMaternal

So sorry ruskie... :hugs: xx


----------



## Tulip

:hug: MrsMM xx


----------



## dawny690

Hey girls hope your all ok? Xxxx


----------



## dawny690

Off topic but check out my weight loss ticker :D xxxx


----------



## gueyilla1985

dawny690 said:


> Off topic but check out my weight loss ticker :D xxxx

Omg!!! How are you doing it???


----------



## svetayasofiya

Way to go dawny :happydance: What an achievement!!


----------



## Dazed

Whoo Hoo Dawny! Great job, I wish I had the disapline to do it.


----------



## pink80

Well done Dawny :happydance:

So sorry Ruskie :hugs:


----------



## MrsMM24

Nice work DAWNY!! Keep up the good work, you are almost to your goal! 

*AFM...*Not much on this end, CD3, just hoping she eases out soon!!! I start making some preparations for donations and such. I have all my vitamins and items ready to go when the OV time comes. A Christmas BFP and a baby born near DWs birthday.... GL FXD!:dust:


----------



## Megg33k

Great work, Dawn! :hugs:


----------



## dawny690

Thanks girls although I will be truthful I havent been taking my weight loss tablets as regular as I should so could have been more if I had but think its down to stress to be honest from step daughters cant wait til I'm at the doctors goal xxxxx


----------



## butterfly00

:bfp: ??? *butterfly00* August, 2011 (1)


----------



## Megg33k

I'll add you. Sorry about your loss, sweetie! :hugs:


----------



## ttcstill

Eliana is here!
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0452.jpg
File size: 18.4 KB
Views: 12


----------



## Megg33k

Congrats! She's beautiful!


----------



## Tulip

Awww she is adorable, congratulations honey!

Dawny you're doing fab mate, keep it up! Xx


----------



## gueyilla1985

Congrats!!!! She is so cute!!!!


----------



## bluesky

Congratulations!!!


----------



## Ruskiegirl

CONGRATS !!! She is so gorgeous hun WELL DONE !!!!


----------



## svetayasofiya

Congrats ttcstill!!! She's adorable.


----------



## tryforbaby2

Congratulations Tammy!!!!!


----------



## jonnanne3

CONGRATULATIONS TTC!!!!!!!!!!!!!! She is BEAUTIFUL!!!!!!!!!!!! :hugs:


----------



## pink80

Congrats - she's gorgeous xx


----------



## MrsMM24

So sorry for your loss BUTTERFLY!!! :hugs: 

Awww... TTCSTILL, ELIANA is just simply beautiful! :flower:

*AFM...*Not much on this end, CD4, By the evening yesterday spotting was all that I was doing and this morning, it is an even lighter spot so, she is on her way out! Already sent out requests for donations to be sent and so now, I just temp, chart, and wait.... GL FXD!:dust:


----------



## dawny690

Congrats ttcstill she is adorable xxxx


----------



## MissMaternal

Congrats ttcstill, what a little cutie! Xxx


----------



## stardust22

ttcstill said:


> Eliana is here!

Yay congratulations, she is BEAUTIFUL. I have a tear in my eye. Just thinking back to what we have been through and all the heartache!!! what a little miracle. I want mine out now!!! LOL xxxx

Hope you are ok and I am sure you are just totally in love with her
xx


----------



## MrsMM24

Just checking in... :wave:

*Update...*Still not much on this end, CD5, still lightly spotting, just a liner so I know she is on her way out by tonight! Moving right along for an OV likely at the end of the month or as early as the holiday this month. Donations lining up, temping, charting, WAITING.... GL FXD!:dust:


----------



## MissMaternal

Wow stardust look at you, nearly 39 weeks!!! Cant believe it!! xxx


----------



## Razcox

can you put me down for a BFP please? Still in shock by it all and terrified again . . .


----------



## Megg33k

RAZ!!! :hugs: OMG! CONGRATS! :wohoo:


----------



## Razcox

Megg33k said:


> RAZ!!! :hugs: OMG! CONGRATS! :wohoo:

Thanks! It was out the blue as we hadnt been TTC and only DTD once around when i should have been fertile. 3 years TTC and i get a BFP on the back of a good time on the sofa :dohh:


----------



## bluesky

Congrats Raz!!


----------



## maratobe

Congrats raz!!! How fantastic to see the numbers rising again :D


----------



## Tulip

Good luck Raz! xxx


----------



## svetayasofiya

:happydance: congrats raz!!


----------



## grandbleu

Congratulations to the newest BFP! *Raz* :flower:


----------



## MrsMM24

CONGRATS RAZ!!! :happydance: Wishing you a H&H 9 mos!!!

*AFM...*Still not much on this end, CD9, had a very long busy weekend. Got everything lined up, donations are scheduled and ready for delivery, doc appt for IUI set as well... Hope everyone had a wonderful weekend... I'm continuing temping, charting, WAITING.... GL FXD!:dust:


----------



## pink80

Congrats again Raz :happydance: xx


----------



## gueyilla1985

Congrats Hun!!!


----------



## MrsMM24

How are you GUEY??? Progressing nicely your ticker says. It seems like it was only a couple of weeks ago we found out you were PG! :flower:


----------



## MissMaternal

Congrats raz, that's great news! Xx


----------



## gueyilla1985

I'm good. I finally started to feel the baby move. Just small taps but it made me feel better. I have my 20wk u/s on Friday. I know it's a boy but I wanna make sure he didn't change it up on me lol.


----------



## MrsMM24

YAY for the 20wk Scan.... pics??? can't wait. Aww... so awesome to feel the movements... 

*AFM...*Not much on this end, anxious, CD10. Everything is planned and got days off work for donation appts, so just waiting for it all to come together. Continuing to get vitamins in, exercise, and eat good. I am anxious to try for the biggest Christmas gift I've ever received! :paper: continuing temping, charting, WAITING.... GL FXD!:dust:


----------



## tryforbaby2

Congrats Raz!


----------



## honeybee28

Congrats raz! Good luck.xx


----------



## MrsMM24

*An Update...*Well, for some reason, I don't have the anxiousness today... I have donations beginning early Monday morning! CD16, CD17, CD20, and CD21 here we come!!! So far OV is holding off good, I am hoping that I OV on CD18/19 and don't need the standby delivery on CD23. I would be 1DPO on Thanksgiving day! Until then...watching my chart closely.... :paper: continuing temping, charting, WAITING.... GL FXD!:dust: 

Any good plans for the weekend Lovely Ladies??


----------



## gueyilla1985

Good luck hun! I really hope that you can get your :bfp: this time 

Afm- well I get to see my baby at 3. It's only 724am here so I have hours to wait lol. I'll post pics as soon as I get back. I'll also he recording it for my hubby he has work so he can't come. I'll try to post that too lol


----------



## MissMaternal

Hope your scan went well gueyilla! Xx


----------



## dawny690

Hope you girls are all ok? xxxx


----------



## Megg33k

Headed out for very looooooooooong weekend! Happy Thanksgiving, even to those of you non-Americans who don't celebrate it! LOL


----------



## roonsma

And to you Meggins :hugs:


----------



## MrsMM24

GUEY, looking forward to scan updates and pics.

I hope all you ladies are well... I second that, wishing everyone a happy Holiday, Thanksgiving, etc!! 

*AFM...*Stalk my chart.... CD18, Ok, donations are tiring me and my chart doesn't indicate OV yet, so, next donation is CD20, and CD23!!! Could have missed the surge with the OPK as my CM is now creamy, but my temp hasn't dropped so I will assume I am still fertile. Hoping I OV tonight! FXD! Until then...watching my chart closely.... :paper: continuing temping, charting, WAITING.... GL FXD!:dust:


----------



## roonsma

Good luck MrsMM :)


----------



## Razcox

Good luck MrsMM! Had a look at your chart and its very up and down, how do you temp?


----------



## dawny690

I think my body is completely messed up and doesnt know if its coming or going as since late last night I had browny discharge so just though :witch: would be here today and well I'm still getting mostly discharge sorry in advance for tmi I put a tampon in just to be safe and from 4.30pm til 10.30pm (yes I know longer than it should be left) I thought it would be leaking and took it out and it wasnt even half dirty with browny stuff and a tiny bit of red blood? Whats your theory's on it advice all greatly appreciated xxxx


----------



## Sparkly

Dawny I would say you are spotting and your period is on the way, mine always start with the browny discharge x

I usually spot for a few days too, before I start to fully bleed


----------



## cla

Meg on you update me please I got my bfp on Monday so fingers crossed this one is a keeper xxxxx


----------



## Razcox

Yeah thats great news Cla!!! Fingers crossed we can be bump buddies with our forever babies xx


----------



## cla

Razcox congrats Hun how are you feeling xxxx


----------



## Razcox

cla said:


> Razcox congrats Hun how are you feeling xxxx

I'm feeling ok, well today i feel bloody awful LOL, just waiting now to see how it goes at the mo.


----------



## cla

Have you got a 6 week scan. Xx


----------



## Megg33k

cla said:


> Meg on you update me please I got my bfp on Monday so fingers crossed this one is a keeper xxxxx

Congrats! I'll update when I get home on Sunday! xxx


----------



## Razcox

cla said:


> Have you got a 6 week scan. Xx

Well they said in a letter the next time i got pregnant they would see me at 7 weeks. The GP has sent a letter to the EPU/Recurrent MC clinic but not heard anything yet.

What are they doing to look after you this time?


----------



## cla

When I feel ready to see the midwife they said they will scan me at 6 weeks. But I've got to go to the hospital tomorrow to get some bloods back I had done in October to see if there is anything pin pointing my mc's so I will see what she says about this pregnancy.


----------



## svetayasofiya

Congrats cla!! :thumbup:

Happy Thanksgiving everyone!


----------



## dawny690

Congrats Cla :dance:

And :witch: arrived :cry: xxxx


----------



## MissMaternal

Congrats cla! Hoping its a sticky one for you!

Dawn sorry the witch got you hun :hugs:

Xx


----------



## Tulip

Congratulations Cla, hope it's a sticky!

Big hugs to Dawny :hugs:


----------



## dawny690

* has been really wierd this time and am almost finished and only on day 4 which is very strange and flow hasn't been normal either xxxx*


----------



## grandbleu

Congratulations *CLA*!!! :dust: Here's some extra sticky dust!


----------



## MrsMM24

CONGRATS CLA!!! :happydance:

So sorry the witch caught up with you DAWNY! :hugs:

Hope everyone that celecrated had a Happy Thanksgiving.

*AFM...*Stalk my chart.... 6DPO (FF changed 1 day today), I had a doc appt today. Not much info, no bloodwork because I am TTC and only 6DPO and I could possibly be implanting, but made an appt for 3 weeks from now as my cycles have been crazy since July MC. So we shall see. I am not going to temp past 8DPO so 2 days is it (temp declining now) and I don't know if I am going to SS unless it is something like nausea and super sore bbs (none as of now.) Last night I had to sleep with the fan as I was sooo hot! And on Friday, I slept for like 17 hours, Saturday I slept for about 12hours. I am having some weird cramping today so my nerves are bad. As well, last night, by brother, announced that they are pregnant, again, my nephew turns 1 tomorrow. I of course was and am happy but was soooo like man, when am I going to be blessed again.... However LIKEAUSTRALIA got her BFP so I am so very happy and concetrating on that. Well:shrug:...watching my chart closely.... :paper: WAITING.... GL FXD!:dust:


----------



## tryforbaby2

:happydance: Congratulations again CLA!!!!!! So happy for you sweetie! :flower:


----------



## dawny690

*I have some news for everyone jonnanne3 has had her gorgeous baby xxxx*


----------



## Megg33k

Yayyy!!!


----------



## MrsMM24

Congrats JOANNE!!! :happydance:

*AFM...*Stalk my chart.... 8DPO, I felt so cold last night, but DW said I felt hot, temp doesn't suggest I was cold. Last day I am tracking temp, don't care to see the numbers drop. No SS to report really. Not sure why, but feeling like I am out.... Well...:shrug: :paper: WAITING.... GL FXD!:dust:


----------



## roonsma

Congrats cla and Jonnanne3 :happydance:


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Congrats Cla and Jonnanne 3 !!!!


----------



## dawny690

*Girls I need some advice please urgently anyone around? xxxx*


----------



## Dazed

I'm here Dawny. I can TRY and help.


----------



## dawny690

*Thanks hun right here goes since morning I have had really painful cramps in my belly region and noticed some brown spotting this morning so put a panty liner on and had quite a bit more dark brown blood am day 15 of current cycle any idea's? I thought maybe ov but period wasnt really normal only lasted 4 days and wasnt overly heavy either so thought they could possibly be a chance I could be pregnant? So dont know if its pregnancy or ov never had this before. Any advice greatfully recieved thanks xxxx*


----------



## svetayasofiya

Me too :hi:


----------



## svetayasofiya

Oh wow I'm of no help. I've only ever had pink spotting around ov and that was once. Could it be residual from your period? You have long cycles right? There is always a chance of BFP.


----------



## dawny690

svetayasofiya said:


> Oh wow I'm of no help. I've only ever had pink spotting around ov and that was once. Could it be residual from your period? You have long cycles right? There is always a chance of BFP.

*Thanks I dont know thats why I'm asking for advice and cycles arent normally too bad since being on metformin xxxx*


----------



## Dazed

It sounds like it could be ov since its on track for it. The only way to rule out potential pregnancy is to take a test. I'm finding more and more that our bodies are a mystery. I have had cycles that weren't as normal and thought that maybe I was pregnant, but it seems it was just a wacky cycle. I can't remember when you first started taking Met, but it could be your body adjusting to it and changing the signs of ov. Also, if you had an abnormal period, it could be your body is still clearing out the old blood that didn't clear out with your period. You have just had a time of all of these wacky cycles, I hope they straighten out soon for you.


----------



## dawny690

Dazed said:


> It sounds like it could be ov since its on track for it. The only way to rule out potential pregnancy is to take a test. I'm finding more and more that our bodies are a mystery. I have had cycles that weren't as normal and thought that maybe I was pregnant, but it seems it was just a wacky cycle. I can't remember when you first started taking Met, but it could be your body adjusting to it and changing the signs of ov. Also, if you had an abnormal period, it could be your body is still clearing out the old blood that didn't clear out with your period. You have just had a time of all of these wacky cycles, I hope they straighten out soon for you.

*Been taking metformin for a while now since march I think it was and maybe will do an ov test and see xxxx*


----------



## MrsMM24

DAWNY, I think that it could be OV beginning. I think that as DAZED said, you are on track for OV. OV can present differently from month to month despite what you think is normal.... GL FXD!:dust:


*AFM...* Not much to report, cycle was a little short this month, I am have a light spotting day and last night was the same... Still hanging in here for my testing threads as promised!!! I have Dec, Jan, and Feb going now! (PM me for the links) Let's get these BFPs rolling ladies:dust:


----------



## gueyilla1985

Might be ov. Hun


----------



## dawny690

*Did an opk and it was negative. There were lines but not strong enough to be positive xxxx*


----------



## Dazed

Have you been testing with OPK's this whole cycle so far? If not, it could be ov since you may have just missed your surge.


----------



## Sparkly

Sounds like ov Dawn, I sometimes get brown spotting too....


----------



## dawny690

*No hun last time I did one was 2nd dec and was neg xxxx*


----------



## Razcox

Can you remove my BFP please, loss was confirmed today so its back to square one we go


----------



## Megg33k

:hugs: Raz... Will do! I'm so sorry!


----------



## svetayasofiya

Raz :hugs: :cry:


----------



## gueyilla1985

I'm so sorry for your loss hun


----------



## MrsMM24

RAZ, I am so very sorry for your loss. :hugs:


*AFM...* Not much to report, checkign in on a few threads/BnB friends and of course still hanging in here for my testing threads as promised!!! I have Dec, Jan, and Feb going now! (PM me for the links) Let's get these BFPs rolling ladies:dust:


----------



## dawny690

* Raz so sorry xxxx*


----------



## dawny690

*Turns out spotting was  again after only 15 days  wish my cycles would make their minds up!!!! xxxx*


----------



## Tulip

I'm so sorry Raz :cry:


----------



## cla

Raz Iam so sorry xxxxx


----------



## bluesky

:hugs: Raz


----------



## MrsMM24

Sorry that AF has shown DAWNY. :hugs:

RAZ, how are you hanging in? :hugs:


*AFM...* Not much to report, checking in on a few threads/BnB friends and of course still hanging in here for my testing threads as promised!!! I have Dec, Jan, and Feb going now! (PM me for links) Let's get these BFPs rolling ladies:dust: I had a super busy weekend so forgive my absence. DD had a karate belt test, she got her belt! :happydance: We finished Christmas shopping and decorating the house. Just super busy, which is good so it keeps me from thinking about skipping this month and possibly January.... Hope you all had an awesome weekend!!!


----------



## tryforbaby2

Raz :hugs:


----------



## dawny690

*Another loss for me  passed what was left yesterday  xxxx*


----------



## Dazed

I'm so sorry Dawny... I had not idea! :cry:


----------



## Razcox

So sorry Dawny :hugs:


----------



## svetayasofiya

Dawny! :hugs:

:cry:


----------



## dawny690

*Thanks girls I thought I was preggers and that just proved it  xxxx*


----------



## gueyilla1985

I'm sorry for your loss hun. My thoughts are with you.


----------



## MrsMM24

So sorry to hear the news DAWNY :hugs:


*AFM...* Not much to report, checking in on a few threads/BnB friends and of course still hanging in here for my testing threads as promised!!! I have Dec, Jan, and Feb going now! (links on first page of this thread) Let's get these BFPs rolling ladies:dust:


----------



## Megg33k

:hugs: Dawn!


----------



## pink80

Sorry Dawny :hugs: xx


----------



## padbrat

Just popped in from lurkerdom to say so sorry Dawnie... words can't help but a big ((hug)) may xxxxx


----------



## bluesky

:hugs: Dawny


----------



## roonsma

:hugs: Dawny xxx


----------



## tryforbaby2

:hugs: dawny


----------



## MrsMM24

TRYFOR, I see you had the babies!!! CONGRATS!!!


----------



## tryforbaby2

thanks mrsmm!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## maratobe

Awww dawny big hugs sweetie!! :hugs:
:hugs: to raz as well!! Xx


----------



## bbhopes

what happened to this one?


----------



## Megg33k

Everyone stopped posting, it seems. :( I never think to check threads that aren't listed as new in my User CP. I'm not on much these days anyway. I check my journal 2 or 3 times a day for about 1 min each, and then I'm off. I have very little useful stuff to say since I've given up trying.


----------



## dawny690

:hugs: Megg I never write in my journal anymore as no one seems to reply :( xxxx


----------



## Dazed

The same with my journal. I updated it once in the last month or so and got a few replys. I think the support has dwindled on this site for me since I have ventured into LTTTC territory.


----------



## Megg33k

I'm actually still more than happy to lend support... I just don't know where to do it. Most of my old haunts have pretty much shut down. I hope you 2 (and everyone else) know that you're welcome to PM me or message me on FB or even text me if you're so inclined. I'm happy to give out my cell #. I just don't know where to find the rest of the people who haven't succeeded yet. The TTC threads have sort of become 'baby clubs'... which is great... it just doesn't apply to me.


----------



## dawny690

Megg33k said:



> I'm actually still more than happy to lend support... I just don't know where to do it. Most of my old haunts have pretty much shut down. I hope you 2 (and everyone else) know that you're welcome to PM me or message me on FB or even text me if you're so inclined. I'm happy to give out my cell #. I just don't know where to find the rest of the people who haven't succeeded yet. The TTC threads have sort of become 'baby clubs'... which is great... it just doesn't apply to me.

I know how you feel babes :hugs: thanks I know I have your support and hope you know you have mine too :hugs: xxxx


----------



## Megg33k

dawny690 said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> I'm actually still more than happy to lend support... I just don't know where to do it. Most of my old haunts have pretty much shut down. I hope you 2 (and everyone else) know that you're welcome to PM me or message me on FB or even text me if you're so inclined. I'm happy to give out my cell #. I just don't know where to find the rest of the people who haven't succeeded yet. The TTC threads have sort of become 'baby clubs'... which is great... it just doesn't apply to me.
> 
> I know how you feel babes :hugs: thanks I know I have your support and hope you know you have mine too :hugs: xxxxClick to expand...

I definitely know, sweetie! :hugs: I guess we've become a pretty small club. We have to stick together! xxx


----------



## Amos2009

I'm still around too......probably will be forever.


----------



## Dazed

I'm with ya Amos.


----------



## roonsma

I'm still cheering you all on :) xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## MrsMM24

I am still here.... not giving up..... I am soon to be out of the race to BFP before my angel's due date, but I have one more try for a 2012 birth so I am going to take it!:dust:

I update my journal, try at least once a week.


*AFM...* Nothing much happening, awaiting AF... still I expected AF to be here by now. I am going to keep donations as is, next week. Likely a late OV... Hoping anyway. Hoping I have a chance whether I get AF or not...:dust:


----------



## svetayasofiya

Me too! I'm still cheering you all on! This thread saved me after my loss. I wish you all get your forever babies :hugs:

:dust:


----------



## goddess25

You put alot of work into this.. thanks!


----------



## Megg33k

Glad to see some of you posting again!

Amos!!! Heya, lovely! I haven't heard from you in ages. How are you? I miss you!


----------



## Amos2009

Hey Meggypoo! I'm ok...just plodding along. How's my little novel writer??


----------



## pink80

I'm still lurking :hi:

I am in a strange place about TTC - I'm ready to go, but OH has said no :cry: So I'm in limbo land - not really knowing where I belong.

xxx


----------



## Megg33k

Amos2009 said:


> Hey Meggypoo! I'm ok...just plodding along. How's my little novel writer??

I'm good! Still writing... though I'm currently scripting instead of noveling! LOL I miss hearing from you! :kiss:



pink80 said:


> I'm still lurking :hi:
> 
> I am in a strange place about TTC - I'm ready to go, but OH has said no :cry: So I'm in limbo land - not really knowing where I belong.
> 
> xxx

Aww... I hope he comes around soon, love! xxx


----------



## Tulip

Always thinking of you girls :dust: :kiss: :dust:


----------



## dawny690

Hey girls dont know what's happening with me 2 days in a row opk has been negative according to ticker i should be ov'ing soon will test again today but not hopeful its going to be a positive we had :sex: yesterday so trying to make our miracle bubba xxxx


----------



## Dazed

How far along do you thing you were when you mc'ed Dawny? It could be that this mc took a toll on your cycles.


----------



## dawny690

Dazed said:


> How far along do you thing you were when you mc'ed Dawny? It could be that this mc took a toll on your cycles.

About 5wks hun xxxx


----------



## Dazed

Well, your only cd11 based on your ticker, so its still early for a woman with a spot on 28 day cycle. Just remember that if it doesn't happen when you expect it, you can blame it on what happened.


----------



## dawny690

I know but according to ff my lp is 17 days average xxxx


----------



## MrsMM24

*DAWNY* hang in there, there are soooo many ladies I've come across this month with crazy cycles!:dust:

How are you ladies?


*AFM...* Still no AF... Donations in 2 days. Now I am hoping AF stays away for another 10 mos as I plan to move forward as if I am gearing up to OV. Hoping I have a chance...:dust:


----------



## dawny690

Spotting but opk negative :wacko: xxxx


----------



## Sparkly

Hey Ladies....I'm still here too

Dawn - I was just thinking about you today, as my Mum just had a polyp removed. Did you ever get yours done? Looking at your chart I would say that it may be a bit early for ov yet....but who knows :shrug: Were you scanned after your latest loss to make sure all the pregnancy had passed?

MrsMM - I'm confused! you haven't had your period yet, but you have donations planned?? unless you are about to ovulate surely it's a waste of time????

AFM - I am in the 2WW *rolls eyes* the longest 2 weeks ever!!! And trying not to get too obsessed......not easy for me lol!


----------



## Megg33k

Heya, Gaynor! :hugs:


----------



## MrsMM24

*SPARKLY* Last donation was Nov 23rd, last AF was Dec 5th.... I guess that is a waste of donations for this weekend. Was just going off how cycles were prior to MC, hopeful I guess that it had returned to my "normal" I made the call this morning not to have the donations held.... :sad:


*AFM...* No AF... I'm nervous!! DW is OVg so that fits in the normal time that I would be 2-3 days behind. :sad:I hope everyone has a lovely weekend and for those with extra day, I hope you rest!:dust:


----------



## MissMaternal

I'm still here too, lurking in the background, cheering you all on for a bfp :hugs:

Xx


----------



## dawny690

Gaynor I never needed it removing in the end :hugs: and no I didnt but think it did :hugs: xxxx


----------



## MrsMM24

Hi Ladies :wave:

Just checking in here to see how everyone is getting along?

*AFM...* Nothing much happening, awaiting AF... still. I attempted to rest this weekend, and hope AF would get me started, but, nothing, and I didn't really rest. I am trying not to stress out as taht interferes with OV too. Latest cycle I've had since MC, likely going to try to get an appt just to check things. Well, it was great to see some BFPs this morning though, helped lift my spirits. I hope you ladies had a wonderful weekend!:dust:


----------



## gueyilla1985

I hope i dont offend anyone by posting this but, :baby:Here are some pictures of my 4d ultrasound, He measure right on track :thumbup:and his estimated weight was 2lbs 8oz:haha:!!!!:happydance:
 



Attached Files:







BABY_9.jpg
File size: 21.7 KB
Views: 1









BABY_12.jpg
File size: 21.7 KB
Views: 1









BABY_35.jpg
File size: 22 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Megg33k

Lovely pics, sweetie! :hugs:


----------



## dawny690

Guey why would we be offened? Gorgeous pics of your little boy hun xxxx

AFM :witch: has arrived early xxxx


----------



## gueyilla1985

Cause I know yOu ladies are ttc and some have suffered losses recently and I didn't want to make anyOne feel bad


----------



## dawny690

We are here for everyone hun including our graduates :hugs: xxxx


----------



## MissMaternal

Lovely pics guey! X


----------



## MrsMM24

*GUEY* totally agree, we are here for everyone! The little man's pics are gorgeous! I totally remember your TTC journey to him, so happy for you!


*DAWNY* so sorry that AF has arrived, but loving the forward looking.... :dust:


*AFM...* Ladies!!!! I hope your weekends were lovely. I am almost done with AF and the CBFM is in use so I am hopeful. I am also using 1 OPK a day the ICs I have so many of so I can be sure. Still thinking about the calculations DW and I did with conceiving this cycle, DDate will be 2 days before DD's b-day and we could see a BFP BEFORE our angel's due date! all this is sticking in my head. I have been taking ONLY folic acid, prenatal, and drinking lots of water, no caffiene, green tea occassionally, resting, and exercising regularly. Leaving everything else out this cycle. FXD!!!


----------



## bluesky

Amazing pics.


----------



## svetayasofiya

Beautiful pics guey


----------



## gueyilla1985

Thank you!!


----------



## Sparkly

Morning all

I just got a :bfp:

I'm rather shocked!!!!


----------



## Tulip

WHOOOOOP Sparkly, congratulations hun! Sending muchos sticky :dust: xxxx


----------



## Sparkly

Tulip said:


> WHOOOOOP Sparkly, congratulations hun! Sending muchos sticky :dust: xxxx

Thanks Tulip x


----------



## Megg33k

Congrats, lovely! :hugs:

I'll have to add it tomorrow when I'm near my txt file that tells me what month we're actually on. lol


----------



## bluesky

Congrats Sparkly


----------



## Dazed

Congrats Sparks! Sticky :dust: to you!


----------



## pink80

Congrats sparkly - sticky :dust:


----------



## tryforbaby2

Congrats on your bfp!


----------



## MrsMM24

*SPARKLY* CONGRATS!!! Wishing you a H&H 9 mos!!!


*TRYFORBABY* looking good after the twins Hun! 


*AFM...* AF has gone!!! Fully concentrating on calculations DW and I did with conceiving this cycle... Continuing with taking ONLY folic acid, prenatal, and drinking lots of water, no caffiene, green tea occassionally, resting, and exercising regularly. FXD!!!


----------



## gueyilla1985

Congrats sparkly!!!


----------



## dawny690

Congrats Gaynor :dance: xxxx

AFM af went yesterday lol so had a flying visit from her but am on a mission now :D xxxx


----------



## svetayasofiya

Congrats Sparky!!!


----------



## Dazed

I hope everyone is doing well :hugs:


----------



## Tulip

Love and dust to all and :kiss: :hugs: to Gaynor xxxxx


----------



## MrsMM24

Well, it seems I am joining back in here again....

I never really left, but as I got further away from my last loss, I fell off on updates here. We are going to WTTC this time as we need to get more information as to my losses. I am getting older so I know that has a little to do with it, but in order to stop the sadness after conceiving, we are going to submit to the testing and proceed appropriately. CONGRATS to all the new BFPs, wishing you the most healthy & happy 9 months! :dust: to those that are BDg and in their TWW!


----------



## maratobe

hi all! stopping by to say hello! congratulations to those who have BFPs! and big hugs to the recent losses! hope everyone is well xxx we will be back ttc in about 6 months :) little gracie is growing loads :)
lots of dust to you all :dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## tryforbaby2

:hugs: Mrsmm24


----------



## gueyilla1985

Oh hun I had no idea you suffered another loss. :hugs:


----------



## dawny690

Can someone please slap me? I'm jealous of my own sister and I feel like a bitch :cry: she has a gorgeous 5 yr old little boy and she got a :bfp: today thing is all my family are now asking when I'm going to have a baby and making me feel like a failure :cry: but haven't got the strength or courage to tell them hence my sneaky sly status to basically say not to rub it in worse thing is my sister doesn't know who she is preggo by it could be 1 of 2 men :( so someone please slap some sense into me and maybe I won't cry :cry: everytime someone mentions it xxxx


----------



## gueyilla1985

Dont feel bad. What your feeling is normal you've been trying for so long. I felt the same way when my brothers gf got pregnant and I lost my son and could not get preggo again.


----------



## dawny690

Thanks hun xxxx


----------



## dawny690

*Girls I thought that the  arrived on sunday but it wasnt flow it was spotting so not classed as flow then monday I had light flow but was brown  and today it has been medium to heavy flow but again mostly brown only turned pinkish tonight? Any ideas?? Thanks*


----------



## roonsma

Hi Dawny :hugs: Sorry hun, I'm not sure about the spotting but wanted to say hi xxx


----------



## dawny690

*Thanks Rachael xxxx*


----------



## Megg33k

Heya girls... Sorry I've gone MIA. If you want to keep up with me, I'm still in my journal, on FB, and my Tumblr is in my siggy. I'm also focusing on my Kickstarter project for publishing my NaNovel before the end of June. Feel free to find me in any of those places! :hugs: all around!


----------



## dawny690

*Hey girls how are we all? I have news it's early days but I'm pregnant xxxx*


----------



## Amos2009

DAWNY!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## bluesky

Congrats Dawny thats fantastic news!


----------



## Megg33k

CONGRATS Dawn!!! BFP pics? I haven't gotten to line spot in a while!


----------



## pink80

Congrats Dawny :happydance:

I got a bfp 2 weeks ago, still early days but I'm hoping this time we'll get there xxx


----------



## Sparkly

Dawny - congrats, that's lovely news, how far along are you hun?

congrats to you too Pink xx

AFM - I just read back a few pages and realised that I didn't update in here that I had another mmc 4 weeks ago @ 9+4 weeks. We have decided not to try again using my own eggs (as I am about to turn 42) and I think that they are obviously way past best. We are taking a little time to grieve and heal, then we will be starting the trek of IVF with donor eggs.....


----------



## Megg33k

I knew, Gaynor. I thought I updated it... maybe not? I'm rubbish at updating this these days. I just don't entirely have the time. :( Good luck on your next leg of the journey, sweetie! You know I'm behind you 100%!

Congrats, pink!


----------



## dawny690

*I dont have any pics of it as it was only faint but visable to naked eye just lol so dont think it would show on picture so is in the bin lol am just holding on to the hope that this one stays put. I think I am about 3wks 5days xxxx*


----------



## gueyilla1985

Congrats hun!!!!


----------



## mrphyemma

Congrats Dawny and Pink!! xx

Best of Luck with the donor egg ivf Sparkly. x


----------



## Megg33k

Gotcha! Well, congrats even if I don't get to line spot! lol


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Congrats dawny im so happy for you hun


----------



## dawny690

*Thanks girls xxxx*


----------



## MrsMM24

CONGRATS DAWNY and PINK!

SPARKLY, GL in the new journey!:dust:


----------



## svetayasofiya

Congrats Dawny and pink!!! Amazing news. xo

Good luck sparkly with the donor egg! :hugs:


----------



## maratobe

congratulations pink and dawny!!! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## dawny690

*Sorry to have to say this but dont add me  dream is over again xxxx*


----------



## maratobe

ooh dawny im soo sorry hun :( :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

Sorry, Dawn! :hugs:


----------



## dawny690

*Thanks girls xxxx*


----------



## pink80

Sorry Dawn xx


----------



## gueyilla1985

Oh Hun I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## bluesky

:hugs: Dawn xx


----------



## MrsMM24

:hugs: so sorry to hear your news hun! My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family DAWNY!


----------



## padbrat

Dawny... just dropped by to say sooo sorry hun xxx


----------



## roonsma

:hugs: Dawny xx


----------



## MrsMM24

:hi: Ladies... just dropping in to see how everyone is doing since I was last here Thursday.


*AFM...* Well,I have been gone a few days, in that time, AF arrived on Thursday midday, then we were out looking at homes, and then there was Easter yesterday (Happy Easter - belated) and today, absolutely no spotting, no sign of AF as she ended yesterday evening. So, my doc was called Friday and Ihave my HSG scheduled for this Thursday! Sooo much going on. But I am happy AF has come and gone and we are looking at TTC again in a couple weeks. Looks like I have a testing date, tentatively... YAY, seems like forever. Hoping we have some NYs Babies brewing ladies! :dust:


----------



## Megg33k

Good luck, MrsMM! Sounds exciting! :hugs:


----------



## gueyilla1985

Good luck hun. Hope all goes great.


----------



## tryforbaby2

Dawny and Sparkly, I am very sorry for your losses. :growlmad:
:hugs:

Congratulations Pink :flower:


----------



## Dazed

Good Luck MrsMM.


----------



## impatient1

I haven't been around for a bit for some reason I lost the subscription but I wanted to send some :hugs: and some :dust:


----------



## Megg33k

Heya girls... Sorry I've not been on. I don't spend much time here anymore. Sending :hugs: though.


----------



## maratobe

hi all, stopping by to say hello and drop off some baby dust :dust::dust:


----------



## bbhopes

what happened to this?


----------



## Tulip

I think it went completely flat when Dawn was outed :(


----------



## Megg33k

I just don't have the energy to really keep up anymore anyway. My life is so focused on other things right now. But, yeah... Nik's right... it didn't suck the life out of it.


----------



## svetayasofiya

Tulip said:


> I think it went completely flat when Dawn was outed :(

Did I miss something?


----------



## Megg33k

svetayasofiya said:


> Tulip said:
> 
> 
> I think it went completely flat when Dawn was outed :(
> 
> Did I miss something?Click to expand...

Uhm... yes... apparently. We're not entirely supposed to discuss bannings in other threads, but I think as long as it's just a quick "catch-up" it'll be okay. Basically, she lied about the losses and this isn't the first time she's done it. There was another site where she did the same thing twice under 2 different names. So... yeah. That's what you missed. Apologies if that was out of line to post, but I figured it was only fair for anyone who knew her in here to know.


----------



## MissMaternal

I missed this too.... What the hell is wrong with some people?? :growlmad:


----------



## Megg33k

MissMaternal said:


> I missed this too.... What the hell is wrong with some people?? :growlmad:

I don't know. It wasn't good. There's a GS thread about it somewhere, which is obviously now locked. But you can read how it all unfolded if you like.


----------



## svetayasofiya

Wow. Why would someone do that? Sad really. Thx for informing us Megg! How r things with you?


----------



## Tulip

Just wanting to drop off some extra :dust: for you amazing TTCALers xxxxxx


----------



## Megg33k

svetayasofiya said:


> Wow. Why would someone do that? Sad really. Thx for informing us Megg! How r things with you?

Things are going great with me, actually. The book is doing fairly well (considering I'm a nobody), and I'm just enjoying each day as it comes. No complaints! :)

How are you?


----------



## tryforbaby2

what is a gs thread? I would like to read about this. 

I vaguely heard a little about this on a private fb site I have with some of my ttc/mommy friends.


----------



## Megg33k

tryforbaby2 said:


> what is a gs thread? I would like to read about this.
> 
> I vaguely heard a little about this on a private fb site I have with some of my ttc/mommy friends.

Girly Sanctuary. It's a part of BnB that's private, and you have to request access to it. Go to BnB's homepage and scroll all the way down to the bottom of the forum list. You'll "Usergroups & Private Forums"... One will say "Girly Sanctuary" and under "Last Post" there will be a [request access] link. Just click that and follow the short, simple instructions. You'll be in there in no time.


----------



## tryforbaby2

Thnaks Megg! :hugs:

I will give this a shot.


----------



## padbrat

OMG I am shocked Meggy... who knew that Dawny was a fake? Why would you do that? Massive congrats chick on the novel! OOoo I know an author how exciting is that!


----------



## Megg33k

padbrat said:


> OMG I am shocked Meggy... who knew that Dawny was a fake? Why would you do that? Massive congrats chick on the novel! OOoo I know an author how exciting is that!

Thank you! :hugs:


----------



## MrsMM24

Hi Ladies...

Stopping in quickly for a Hello! :wave:

I am still updating my journal but haven't been able to be back on BnB at my old full time capcity! Soon hopefully! Hope you are all well. Sending :hugs::dust: and :thumbup: to those that need it at this time. Miss you all!


----------



## tryforbaby2

I got access but I cannot find the thread. Oh well. I wanted to read how it unfolded. It semi-upsets me that people/someone could pretend to know what youre going through/went through.

Well on a happier note, Happy weekend to all of you wonderful ladies!


----------



## pink80

tryforbaby2 said:


> I got access but I cannot find the thread. Oh well. I wanted to read how it unfolded. It semi-upsets me that people/someone could pretend to know what youre going through/went through.
> 
> Well on a happier note, Happy weekend to all of you wonderful ladies!

I'll pm you


----------



## MrsMM24

I will do a proper post a little later.... If possible, take a minute to read my journal below...

17DPO = :bfp:


----------



## roonsma

Congrats Mrs MM!!!

:yipee:


----------



## bluesky

Thats great news! :happydance:


----------



## Tulip

Congratulations to you and the wife, Mrs MM! Sticky :dust: all the way xxx


----------



## MissMaternal

Congrats MrsM! Great news!! :happydance: xx

Tulip I have to mention that the header of your TTC ticker is frickin' hilarious!!! :haha: xx


----------



## Tulip

MissMaternal said:


> Congrats MrsM! Great news!! :happydance: xx
> 
> Tulip I have to mention that the header of your TTC ticker is frickin' hilarious!!! :haha: xx

:haha: Its a little nod to the fact that it has been SO unused since we conceived munchkin. There are going to be some seriously stale swimmers in there :rofl:


----------



## MissMaternal

We are the same actually, children really are passion killers aren't they? :rofl:


----------



## butterfly00

:bfp: this morning :)


----------



## roonsma

Congrats Butterfly!!! :yipee:


----------



## bluesky

:happydance: Butterfly thats great news!


----------



## MrsMM24

CONGRATS* BUTTERFLY*!! Wishing you a Happy and Healthy 9 mos!


----------



## Megg33k

Congrats, ladies. :happydance:

No guarantees on front page updates... I'm sorry. Life has gotten hectic, but I'll do it if/when I find a spare minute! <3


----------



## Tulip

Yay, congratulations Butterfly! xxx


----------



## tryforbaby2

Congrats girls!!!


----------



## maratobe

passing through to see how everyone is! :hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

Thinking of you all today on International Pregnancy and Infant Loss Awareness Day!

Here's my Wave of Light 2012 candle burning in memory of all of our angels! <3
 



Attached Files:







wave of light 2012.jpg
File size: 26.5 KB
Views: 0


----------



## padbrat

I lit up in honour of our angels too xx

Meggy... I am preggers again! OMG!


----------



## jonnanne3

That is AWESOME Padbrat! Congratulations!!!!!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## padbrat

Ta chick! Early days and all that..


----------



## roonsma

Paaaaaaaaaaaadddddddddd!!! :yipee: :yipee:

Congratulations honey!! :)


----------



## padbrat

Thanks Roons!!!


----------



## Firedancer41

So glad I peeked in on this thread. SO thrilled for you Padbrat, will be praying for you!!


----------



## MrsMM24

CONGRATS *PAD*!!! Wonderful news... Wishing you a H&H remainder of pregnancy!


----------



## bluesky

Congratulations Padbrat :happydance:


----------



## Tulip

And OMG Lisa another babe for you soon! :happydance:

More :pink: for Pad xxx


----------



## maratobe

YAY congratulations pad!!! thinking PINK for you!!! xx


----------



## Megg33k

padbrat said:


> I lit up in honour of our angels too xx
> 
> Meggy... I am preggers again! OMG!

OMG! THINKING PINK SO HARD IT HURTS!!! :wohoo:



Firedancer41 said:


> So glad I peeked in on this thread. SO thrilled for you Padbrat, will be praying for you!!

EEK! Look at your ticker! I didn't even know you were up the duff again! CONGRATS! :hugs"


----------



## padbrat

Neither did I Meggy! Wow Fire and MrsM!! Great news!!!


----------



## MissMaternal

Congrats fire and Mrs M :) And of course Pad even though i've said it on another thread :) Can't believe you're 11 weeks already ... xx


----------



## padbrat

Believe me MissM... it has not gone quick for me! LOL


----------



## MissMaternal

Lol no i bet it hasnt!!! Thinking pink xx


----------



## Megg33k

Congrats to you too, MissM!!!


----------



## MrsMM24

CONGRATS to you as well *MISSMATERNAL*! Wishing you the happiest & healthiest 9 mos!


----------



## Megg33k

How're you feeling, MrsMM?


----------



## MrsMM24

Hi *MEGG*!! :wave: So far so good. I have waves of nausea, and the fatigue is really taking a toll on me and my every day actions, but I am hanging in and happy to be feeling like something is still going on in there. I have lost soooo much weight however, so unlike me, DW is always saying wow, who knew, just get pregnant to lose the weight.... :haha: I have my 2nd scan on the 23rd and I'm trying to not be too anxious. So far so good... we are crossing off milestones every day we wake up, this next scan will be one of the last milestones aside from making it into the 2nd Trimester!!!!!!!! FXD!

How are you doing? I am soooo excited that you have been published, what an awesome acomplishment! I am thankful you posted the novel link, you are just Awesome!


----------



## Megg33k

MrsMM24 said:


> Hi *MEGG*!! :wave: So far so good. I have waves of nausea, and the fatigue is really taking a toll on me and my every day actions, but I am hanging in and happy to be feeling like something is still going on in there. I have lost soooo much weight however, so unlike me, DW is always saying wow, who knew, just get pregnant to lose the weight.... :haha: I have my 2nd scan on the 23rd and I'm trying to not be too anxious. So far so good... we are crossing off milestones every day we wake up, this next scan will be one of the last milestones aside from making it into the 2nd Trimester!!!!!!!! FXD!
> 
> How are you doing? I am soooo excited that you have been published, what an awesome acomplishment! I am thankful you posted the novel link, you are just Awesome!

Aww... I'm glad you're well!!! Do keep me updated! :hugs:

I'm great. Thanks, darling! I'm editing novel #2 and getting ready to write #3 and #4. I intend to put out 2 a year for as long as humanly possible. It gives me a rather satisfying feeling of accomplishment! :thumbup: I can't complain at all!


----------



## MissMaternal

Thanks meg and mrsm but unfortunately mine was another angel....thankfully an early loss, but a loss nonetheless.... :-( xx


----------



## maratobe

oh im so sorry :hugs::hugs:


----------



## bluesky

:hugs:


----------



## tryforbaby2

Oh I am so sorry :hugs:

early or not....still a loss.:flower:


----------



## MrsMM24

So sorry to hear of your loss Hun, :hugs: to you *MISSM*


----------



## MissMaternal

Thankyou ladies, onwards and upwards.... It's the only way, right? Xx


----------



## roonsma

I'm sorry Miss M :cry: Hugs to you honey :hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

So sorry, Miss M! :hugs:


----------



## Sparkly

So sorry for your loss MissM :hugs: xxx


----------



## MissMaternal

Thanks girlies :hugs: xx


----------



## chevelle383

Don't know how many of my friends are still current on this thread. But to those of you who might remember me...HI!!! I thought I'd drop in for a progress report. June is now 18 months and wife is 60 months along with a baby boy.:D Hope all of you have gotten your wishes, I will have to back read to find out. To all those still struggling hang in there :)


----------



## chevelle383

:flower:
 



Attached Files:







REDUSED.jpg
File size: 65.2 KB
Views: 5


----------



## svetayasofiya

Awww so sweet congrats chevelle :hugs:


----------



## bluesky

Awww she makes a lovely Dorothy! Congratulations on baby no 2!


----------



## tryforbaby2

Congrats Chevelle!


----------



## Dazed

Congrats Chavelle!


----------



## tryforbaby2

svet, are you pg??


----------



## Megg33k

chevelle383 said:


> Don't know how many of my friends are still current on this thread. But to those of you who might remember me...HI!!! I thought I'd drop in for a progress report. June is now 18 months and wife is 60 months along with a baby boy.:D Hope all of you have gotten your wishes, I will have to back read to find out. To all those still struggling hang in there :)

I'm still here (intermittently). 60 months, eh? :haha: No, seriously... CONGRATS!!! :hugs:

Personally, I've moved on to other things, but my life is incredibly fulfilled. So, don't cry for me, Argentina! :winkwink:



chevelle383 said:


> :flower:

I love this photo!!! <3



Dazed said:


> Congrats Chavelle!

DAZEY!!! :hugs: YOUR TICKER!!! :wohoo:


----------



## Dazed

Megg33k said:


> DAZEY!!! :hugs: YOUR TICKER!!! :wohoo:

And it has only taken me about 3yrs to be able put one up!


----------



## Megg33k

Dazed said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> DAZEY!!! :hugs: YOUR TICKER!!! :wohoo:
> 
> And it has only taken me about 3yrs to be able put one up!Click to expand...

All the more reason I'm so fucking excited to see it! <3


----------



## Dazed

Megg33k said:


> Dazed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> DAZEY!!! :hugs: YOUR TICKER!!! :wohoo:
> 
> And it has only taken me about 3yrs to be able put one up!Click to expand...
> 
> All the more reason I'm so fucking excited to see it! <3Click to expand...

Aww, thanks hun :cry: Just gotta pray this is a sticky one.


----------



## padbrat

Congratulations Chev... I agree with Megg... 60 months?? Really? LOL

Your Daughter is gorgeous!

DAZED! WAHOOOOOOOO!!!!! Congratulations!


----------



## Sparkly

Lovely update chevelle :)

I'm another one still hanging in here, holding fast to hope.

I have an embryo transfer in 3 weeks time to look forward to, I am v nervous, but hoping for the best. 2 grade 1 hatching blasts....fingers crossed :D


----------



## Dazed

It will go fabulous Sparks... I know it will!


----------



## chevelle383

60 months :dohh: 6 months that is! Bunch of comidians in here :haha:
Thanks ladies. Congrats DAZED AND PADI!!!!!! I'm thinking beautiful screaming babies for sure!!! Ni e to see the familiar faces on here :) So megg your an author now? wow....father hood is...alot of work, but of course the best thing ever. We will probably be done with one of each, unless we decide to adopt further down the road or something. So lucky in that respect. He was unplanned:shrug:, and we had just moved out of state, so you couldn't IMAGINE how difficult it was to get wifey on Lovenox ASAP. No doctors would prescribe it, and it cant be done over state lines. UGH!!!! I took her to the ER and DEMANDED it. The ER doctors wife was also factor V and had the other clotting gene mutation. WHAT LUCK (if you could call it that) So he without any harassment, signed the prescription. ( keep in mind before our successful preggo, we had 3 losses before 7 weeks) bad news was i was 3 weeks away from insurance at my new job. One week of lovenox without insurance you ask? $500 :dohh: Thats a frigging crime IMHO. we got through it (barley) and got the insurance the next month. Oy....I wasnt pleasant to deal with, but if you think a mama bear can be protective. Daddy bear would have brooken in to a pharmacy if I would of had too. I WILL GET MY LOVENOX hahaha.


----------



## Tulip

Wow Dazed congratulations! And Chevelle, one of each how exciting! June makes a wonderful little Dorothy :cloud9:


----------



## chevelle383

Oh dang forgot....sparkly Ill put in a good word to santa for you when we mail my daughters santa letter :D


----------



## bluesky

Congrats Dazed!!


----------



## Megg33k

Dazed said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dazed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> DAZEY!!! :hugs: YOUR TICKER!!! :wohoo:
> 
> And it has only taken me about 3yrs to be able put one up!Click to expand...
> 
> All the more reason I'm so fucking excited to see it! <3Click to expand...
> 
> Aww, thanks hun :cry: Just gotta pray this is a sticky one.Click to expand...

Wishing and hoping right along with you, darling! Sending sticky vibes! :hugs:



padbrat said:


> Congratulations Chev... I agree with Megg... 60 months?? Really? LOL
> 
> Your Daughter is gorgeous!
> 
> DAZED! WAHOOOOOOOO!!!!! Congratulations!

LOOK AT YOUR TICKER TOO! :hugs:



Sparkly said:


> Lovely update chevelle :)
> 
> I'm another one still hanging in here, holding fast to hope.
> 
> I have an embryo transfer in 3 weeks time to look forward to, I am v nervous, but hoping for the best. 2 grade 1 hatching blasts....fingers crossed :D

Everything crossed, love! <3



chevelle383 said:


> 60 months :dohh: 6 months that is! Bunch of comidians in here :haha:
> Thanks ladies. Congrats DAZED AND PADI!!!!!! I'm thinking beautiful screaming babies for sure!!! Ni e to see the familiar faces on here :) So megg your an author now? wow....father hood is...alot of work, but of course the best thing ever. We will probably be done with one of each, unless we decide to adopt further down the road or something. So lucky in that respect. He was unplanned:shrug:, and we had just moved out of state, so you couldn't IMAGINE how difficult it was to get wifey on Lovenox ASAP. No doctors would prescribe it, and it cant be done over state lines. UGH!!!! I took her to the ER and DEMANDED it. The ER doctors wife was also factor V and had the other clotting gene mutation. WHAT LUCK (if you could call it that) So he without any harassment, signed the prescription. ( keep in mind before our successful preggo, we had 3 losses before 7 weeks) bad news was i was 3 weeks away from insurance at my new job. One week of lovenox without insurance you ask? $500 :dohh: Thats a frigging crime IMHO. we got through it (barley) and got the insurance the next month. Oy....I wasnt pleasant to deal with, but if you think a mama bear can be protective. Daddy bear would have brooken in to a pharmacy if I would of had too. I WILL GET MY LOVENOX hahaha.

I am, yeah! :) Very happy with my new path!

Sounds like a mess, but I'm glad you guys worked it all out. Major congrats! :thumbup:


----------



## maratobe

congrats dazed and chevelle!! :happydance:
best of luck sparky <3
we are also pregnant again! :) due the 4th of july but we are high risk so taking every day as it comes! :)
:dust: to all who are still waiting and massive hugs to everyone! :hugs: i miss coming in here and talking to everyone xxx


----------



## Megg33k

Congrats, Mara! <3


----------



## MrsMM24

*DAZED*, YAY! Congrats!! WOW!


----------



## MissMaternal

I remember you Chevelle! Congrats on number 2! Your daughter is beautiful. 

Wow congrats dazed and mara! Mrsm can't believe you are 14 weeks already?! 

Xx


----------



## MrsMM24

*MISSMATERNAL*, I know! We are just taking it one day at a time, but every time we turn around, it is another week under our belt and we are moving past some painful milestones. Our excitement increases with each week that passes! How are you feeling Hun?


----------



## bluesky

Congrats Maratobe!!


----------



## padbrat

Hahha Chev... you gotta admit you missed our humour! Hahhaa

Yes Megg is now a high powered author no less...no stopping her now!

Mara massive congrats to you too!

MrsMM I feel the same way... each week each scan each test... just another hurdle to get over... we will get there.


----------



## MrsMM24

*PADBRAT*, EXACTLY, we sure will get there. Hanging on in. I am right behind by about 2 weeks. I don't think the nerves will subside for me until I can feel my LO every day...


----------



## Megg33k

High powered author :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:

I'm not sure that's quite an accurate statement... but I appreciate the sentiment.


----------



## padbrat

MrsM! Yes we will.... never thought I would ever get this far... xxx

Megg! You are a high powered author!!! Well you are to me! x


----------



## roonsma

Wow 17 weeks Pad! How's it going? :)

:hugs:

Hi everyone! Congrats Chevelle and Mara! Mrs MM, how are you doing? and Megg you're totes a high powered author :happydance:


----------



## padbrat

So far so good Roons... 20 wks scan on the 17th Dec... that will be a biggy!


----------



## MrsMM24

*ROONS,* I am hanging in there. I am right behind PADBRAT, Gender/20wk scan on Dec. 31st, New Year's Eve!!! How are you Hun?


----------



## MissMaternal

MrsMM24 said:


> *MISSMATERNAL*, I know! We are just taking it one day at a time, but every time we turn around, it is another week under our belt and we are moving past some painful milestones. Our excitement increases with each week that passes! How are you feeling Hun?

The "one day at a time" approach is really the only one you can have when you've suffered loss I think... I'm glad you are passing milestones... And once Xmas has been and gone, it will be time for your scan! Are you finding out the gender? I am feeling now too bad thanks.... It's that time again to BD as much as we can lol, should be ov'ing later this week I think. I'm just so desperate to be pregnant again.... That sounds selfish seeing as my daughter is only 9 months old (well, nearly 10) but I so miss being pregnant! But I will wait it out and see what happens... Xx


----------



## MrsMM24

*MISSMATERNAL*, it most definitely doesn't sound selfish, we are all here because we want to be preg and have LOs regardless of how many. You will get that pregnancy soon, and another beautiful LO to follow. I have to agree, after our losses, one day at a time is all that we could do. The holidays are always so stressful to us because we try to split the time 50/50 with both sides and there are some step-family, etc but this year, with what we have to look forward to, we are just not so stressed. LOL! YES!!! we are most certainly going to find out the gender, we are quietly/secretly hoping in one direction but will be extremely happy with either. GL with the BDg this week, just keep thinking of that Holiday BFP that awaits!!!:dust:


----------



## blondee

Hey Mara - congrats!! I am so happy for you!

Ladies - i have not been here in a while. How are you all? I see both new and familiar faces and am back here myself. I guess i should do a signature so i don't need to write it all down each time i post in a new thread...

I have lost 5 babies - 4 of which this year. I know it's not impossible as i have an amazing 2 year old boy - it's just all very confusing. But i am now working with a specialist who believes i have auto-immune problems. I'm on baby aspirin and when i get my BFP i will start immune suppressants and i think steroids too. 

For the first time ever i have started temping and i got OPKs last week! Don't know what i'm doing really but very excited and a little impatient.

Megg - long time no speak, my lovely. How are you?

Wishing all you pregnant ladies happy scans and healthy pregnancies. Wishing all you fellow TTC'ers all the luck in the world. 

XX


----------



## maratobe

hey blondee!! how are you darl?? YAY your TTC again, thats wonderful. i hope the specialist is taking good care of you! im sorry about your angels :( :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

blondee said:


> Hey Mara - congrats!! I am so happy for you!
> 
> Ladies - i have not been here in a while. How are you all? I see both new and familiar faces and am back here myself. I guess i should do a signature so i don't need to write it all down each time i post in a new thread...
> 
> I have lost 5 babies - 4 of which this year. I know it's not impossible as i have an amazing 2 year old boy - it's just all very confusing. But i am now working with a specialist who believes i have auto-immune problems. I'm on baby aspirin and when i get my BFP i will start immune suppressants and i think steroids too.
> 
> For the first time ever i have started temping and i got OPKs last week! Don't know what i'm doing really but very excited and a little impatient.
> 
> Megg - long time no speak, my lovely. How are you?
> 
> Wishing all you pregnant ladies happy scans and healthy pregnancies. Wishing all you fellow TTC'ers all the luck in the world.
> 
> XX

Hello, gorgeous! Sorry to hear of your losses, darling. Wishing you all the luck in the world with this new specialist though! xxx

I'm good, yeah. Plugging along, as you do. We're still not TTC... haven't gotten back to a point where I'm interested in giving it another go. I'm writing and having a great time with my life though... so I can't complain. Happier than I've been in years. It's good to see you, love. <3


----------



## blondee

Thank you for the lovely warm welcome back, ladies :friends:

Megg - sorry to hear you are not TTC'ing but i am sure you have a very good reason for that. Our journeys have not been easy and tbh, if i miscarry again then i will need a lot of persuading to try again. So i can well imagine a self-imposed break. I'm so glad the writing is taking off - it must be such a great feeling to fulfill your dreams. :thumbup:

Mara - were you high risk last time? Sorry to hear that. What's caused it?

Padbrat - i remember you too. I'm so sorry you have been through what you have. Can i ask what the solution was for you in the end?

has anyone on here done the baby aspirin/immune suppressants? Any experience/advice?

Have a good day, ladies! :winkwink:

X


----------



## padbrat

hey Blondee...

For 3 month prior to BFP I got fit, took aspirin, vit d, omega 3, 5mg folic acid...

Then from bfp... aspirin, fragmin, folic acid 5mg (for first 12 weeks) vit D (for first 12 weeks), omega 3, prednisolone 25mg, cycogest 3 x 400mg a day.

I am also on aggressive anti thyroid meds due to a toxic overactive thyroid.

Hope that helps sweetie x


----------



## maratobe

hey blondee i was only high risk last time because of the diabetes and then i had pre- eclampsia near the end of my pregnancy and then had an emergency c-section because my placenta ruptured and disconnected from my uterus.
and this time around its the diabetes, i already have high blood pressure and they said i have to have another c-section but im just taking it 1 day at a time!


----------



## blondee

padbrat said:


> hey Blondee...
> 
> For 3 month prior to BFP I got fit, took aspirin, vit d, omega 3, 5mg folic acid...
> 
> Then from bfp... aspirin, fragmin, folic acid 5mg (for first 12 weeks) vit D (for first 12 weeks), omega 3, prednisolone 25mg, cycogest 3 x 400mg a day.
> 
> I am also on aggressive anti thyroid meds due to a toxic overactive thyroid.
> 
> Hope that helps sweetie x

Wow! That was a real cocktail. My thyroid checked out ok but the immune suppressant and steroids sounds like what i (hopefully) have in store soon. Can i ask why the vitamin d and omega 3? I'm still living in the West Indies so i am getting plenty of vitamin d from the sun. 

Mara - my goodness! It sounds like a real rollercoaster ride. I too had an emergency c-section (he got stuck!) so i would require one if i am lucky enough to be in that position again. 

I hope you two girls are taking it easy and enjoying your pregnancies.

Do any of you girls have experience with OPKs?? I have been a wally and not really read up on it. I got a positive OPK on saturday but when my temps still hadn't risen today i took another test and got another positive.... Are they temperamental or do you just stay positive once the surge is detected? Both times they were definitely even lines. :shrug:

Take care ladies.

Mich x


----------



## maratobe

we used OPKs and i took a test twice a day, once in the morning and once after tea and we just BDed on the positive days and they went negative after a few days. and we have really only used them seriously and had good positives when we conceived haha 
good luck i hope you catch that eggy very quickly!!!


----------



## Megg33k

blondee said:


> Thank you for the lovely warm welcome back, ladies :friends:
> 
> Megg - sorry to hear you are not TTC'ing but i am sure you have a very good reason for that. Our journeys have not been easy and tbh, if i miscarry again then i will need a lot of persuading to try again. So i can well imagine a self-imposed break. I'm so glad the writing is taking off - it must be such a great feeling to fulfill your dreams. :thumbup:
> 
> Mara - were you high risk last time? Sorry to hear that. What's caused it?
> 
> Padbrat - i remember you too. I'm so sorry you have been through what you have. Can i ask what the solution was for you in the end?
> 
> has anyone on here done the baby aspirin/immune suppressants? Any experience/advice?
> 
> Have a good day, ladies! :winkwink:
> 
> X

I can't actually say it's a 'very good reason' at this point. I'm actually just happy and don't feel like I want or need to TTC. I may change my mind one day, but I'm not going to try and fix what isn't broken right now. :thumbup:


----------



## Razcox

blondee welcome back! Been having a little break myself as its all been a bit much this year but in the new year the diet and TTC naturally again starts.


----------



## blondee

Megg - it sounds like you're in a good place right now and that makes me happy. 

Razcox!! This is turning out to be quite a reunion :kiss: You certainly have been through the mill and i'm sorry to hear that. I hope the new year brings you the results you want. 

As much as i want a baby i feel totally sick of TTCing taking over my sex life for the majority of the past 4 years. It would be so nice to just associate sex with spontaneity and love again :blush: I'm guessing some of you must feel the same. It's a sad state of affairs.

Ok, after berating myself for not understanding OPKs now i'm wishing i had taken my temps properly :haha: i've not been writing them down, just waiting for them to change but i don't seem to have had the post O rise so i'm guessing i might not have ovulated, right?? Cor, this 2WW is going to be a long one! I hate obsessing. 

We leave for the UK on Sunday and i was worried that if i get my BFP after we leave then i wouldn't be able to get the immune suppressants off my specialist here. Last night DH tells me that the specialist said i could get them before a BFP and take them with me if i was leaving the island. It's not like me to miss a huge fact like that so i will have to call them today but fear i've not left much time to get an appointment :nope: 

Have a good day ladies.

XX


----------



## goddess25

I'm back but I think I am on here further up. 

Just had my 3rd m/c and hoping to get another BFP soon. Can you put me on the list again?

Cheers

Some pretty good stats there.


----------



## Megg33k

goddess25 said:


> I'm back but I think I am on here further up.
> 
> Just had my 3rd m/c and hoping to get another BFP soon. Can you put me on the list again?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Some pretty good stats there.

Sorry to hear you've had another loss, darling! :hugs: I'll be honest... I'm not really updating the list anymore. I kind of lost track a few months back, and it would be so tedious to try and fix it now. I'm sorry. I still care deeply about you girls, but I just don't spend enough time on BnB to keep up with the list like I used to. I hope you can all forgive me!


----------



## blondee

Megg33k said:


> goddess25 said:
> 
> 
> I'm back but I think I am on here further up.
> 
> Just had my 3rd m/c and hoping to get another BFP soon. Can you put me on the list again?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Some pretty good stats there.
> 
> Sorry to hear you've had another loss, darling! :hugs: I'll be honest... I'm not really updating the list anymore. I kind of lost track a few months back, and it would be so tedious to try and fix it now. I'm sorry. I still care deeply about you girls, but I just don't spend enough time on BnB to keep up with the list like I used to. I hope you can all forgive me!Click to expand...


I think we're all here for the nice company and support. It's amazing how long you kept this thread going Megg - we are all grateful :thumbup:

Sorry to hear you are back TTC too, Goddess. Looking forward to hearing some good news off you soon.


----------



## goddess25

Megg33k said:


> goddess25 said:
> 
> 
> I'm back but I think I am on here further up.
> 
> Just had my 3rd m/c and hoping to get another BFP soon. Can you put me on the list again?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Some pretty good stats there.
> 
> Sorry to hear you've had another loss, darling! :hugs: I'll be honest... I'm not really updating the list anymore. I kind of lost track a few months back, and it would be so tedious to try and fix it now. I'm sorry. I still care deeply about you girls, but I just don't spend enough time on BnB to keep up with the list like I used to. I hope you can all forgive me!Click to expand...

No problem. It would be quite a big list to keep track of for sure. Thanks.


----------



## MissMaternal

I agree, i think Meg did a fab job keeping on top of this thread while it was properly up and running! xx


----------



## Megg33k

Thanks, ladies! :hugs: As long as you remember how much I adore you all!!! <3


----------



## Sparkly

Hello All

Just a quick update on me after my FET on Monday, I found out a couple of days ago that I'm pregnant :wohoo:

:bfp:

I'm hoping for the best, but it is difficult to be too positive as I'm sure that you all know....one day at a time and all that!


----------



## MrsMM24

CONGRATS *SPARKLY*! Wishing you a H&H 9 mos!


I agree *MEGG*, it was running very nicely when in earlier times, no worry, we all understand and adore you and your work!


----------



## tryforbaby2

Congrats Sparkly!!!!! :)


----------



## blondee

Great news Sparkly!!! Fingers crossed for a successful, happy and healthy 9 months. Stay positive.

XX


----------



## bluesky

Congrats sparkly!


----------



## blondee

Happy new year, ladies! 

How are we all doing??

I got a yukky BFN in december and kinda think we haven't cracked the nut this month either (i do not get OPKs at all). To add insult to injury DH will be away over my fertile period next month (he'll be away at least 2 weeks...).

So, c'mon ladies - tell me some positive stories!!??

lots of love,

m


----------



## MissMaternal

Happy new year blondee! 

Sorry to hear of your recent bfn, I hope you're not out this month like you think! Sucks that hubby will be away for your next fertile period :-( I don't get OPKs either, lol!

I have some positive news if you want to hear it! I got my BFP on 15th dec... Pregnancy number 6 for me, but I only have 1 living child. So I am 8 weeks pregnant tomorrow and sooo nervous! I really don't want a fifth mc :-(

Hope everyone else is well and enjoyed Xmas and new year!

Mrsm how are you?? Xx


----------



## maratobe

happy new years girls!
blondee sorry about your recent BFN, hopefully the new year will bring new surprises!
missmaternal, best of luck with this pregnancy. i pray this baby becomes your little rainbow baby and a little brother or sister for your daughter! congratulations!


----------



## Sparkly

Congrats MissM and good luck honey. I understand your fears, I am now on pregnancy number 5 with 1 DS...I dread yet another loss :hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

Sorry about the BFN, blondee! :hugs:

Congrats to our newest BFP's! <3


----------



## MissMaternal

Thanks mara... I hope you are feeling well in your pregnancy! Xx

Thanks sparkly, I know it's a horrible feeling isn't it... I can't even get excited really, not yet! Praying for a sticky bean for you xx


----------



## MrsMM24

*BLONDEE*, sorry about your recent BFN and impending situation with DH being away, hang in there though, cause anything is possible!!!:dust:


*MISSM* I'm doing pretty good, our Lil Girl is very active in there, so I have settling kicks and punches pretty regular now... I totally know where you are at in thought and in hopes, what I can tell you is this, I am on my 4th Pregnancy with 1 DD, THIS IS going to be your Forever Rainbow Baby! I have that faith, as I just struggled through over 12 weeks of worry as well. At almost 22 weeks Saturday I know of miracles after saddness.:flower:


----------



## padbrat

YAY MissM! Great news! I know it is scary .... hopefully your fears will be unfounded and this one will be your next rainbow!

Sparkly, Mara and MrsMM hope you are all doing well! Love the scan piccy Mara!

Meggy! How are you doing? Any more works in progress? x


----------



## VGibs

PADBRAT YOU ARE ALMOST 24 WEEKS PREGNANT!!!!!!!!!!!!! Oh that is so awesome!!!! I had no idea! Mind you I have been on hiatus for ages lol


----------



## Megg33k

padbrat said:


> YAY MissM! Great news! I know it is scary .... hopefully your fears will be unfounded and this one will be your next rainbow!
> 
> Sparkly, Mara and MrsMM hope you are all doing well! Love the scan piccy Mara!
> 
> Meggy! How are you doing? Any more works in progress? x

Just editing. Doing a re-write of all the prose in COWM, so it's a lengthy process. *sigh* It'll be worth it, though. xxx

How're you feeling?


----------



## padbrat

V!!! OMG so good to see you again! Cannot believe your baby is a toddler now! Where has time gone? 

Meggy it will all be worth it when you top the best sellers list! I am doing fine... had a rough ride with the thyroid a few months ago, but that is sorted now ... just need this cold to go away now! LOL


----------



## VGibs

Haha I know!!! She's enormous! Now working on a baby bro/sis for her!


----------



## MissMaternal

MrsMM24 said:


> *BLONDEE*, sorry about your recent BFN and impending situation with DH being away, hang in there though, cause anything is possible!!!:dust:
> 
> 
> *MISSM* I'm doing pretty good, our Lil Girl is very active in there, so I have settling kicks and punches pretty regular now... I totally know where you are at in thought and in hopes, what I can tell you is this, I am on my 4th Pregnancy with 1 DD, THIS IS going to be your Forever Rainbow Baby! I have that faith, as I just struggled through over 12 weeks of worry as well. At almost 22 weeks Saturday I know of miracles after saddness.:flower:

That's fantastic mrsmm, I'm so glad you're doing well, and yay another girlie! Ahh I do miss the kicks and punches! Can't wait to feel that again! Yes you have definitely had more than your fair share of heartache.. I'm so pleased for you that everything is going so well, and 22 weeks already wow! Xx


----------



## MissMaternal

padbrat said:


> YAY MissM! Great news! I know it is scary .... hopefully your fears will be unfounded and this one will be your next rainbow!
> 
> Sparkly, Mara and MrsMM hope you are all doing well! Love the scan piccy Mara!
> 
> Meggy! How are you doing? Any more works in progress? x

Thanks pad! How are you?! I really need to catch up with your journal!!! Xx


----------



## padbrat

V good luck with baby making no 2!!

MissM hoping and hoping that you feel the kicks and punches with this one... one step at a time ... one hurdle at a time x


----------



## MissMaternal

padbrat said:


> V good luck with baby making no 2!!
> 
> MissM hoping and hoping that you feel the kicks and punches with this one... one step at a time ... one hurdle at a time x

Thanks Pad, booking appt with the midwife tomorrow, one milestone out of the way :thumbup:

Eeeek baby boy is viable!!!!!!! xx


----------



## blondee

Congrats MissM!! Yes, one day at a time is the only way to go. How are you feeling?

Pad - 24 weeks!! Yay! Wonderful milestone.

So, i got ANOTHER BFN but my period came super quick....which although annoying does mean that i should be fertile just before DH leaves for the UK for 2 weeks! Hurrah!

So, where do you all stand on how often to DTD over your fertile period?? Every day for like a week? Every other day then every day over the ovulation??

I hope you are all well and that all you pregnant lovelies are blooming.

m X


----------



## maratobe

we do it every second day building up to O time and then when i get positive OPK's we do it for like 3-4 days in a row and then continue every 2nd day. we like to be safe haha
good luck sweet i know it sucks when AF shows up!

Pad, wow your pregnancy has gone super fast! :)
MissM good luck at your appointment :)

we are plotting along...im visiting the doctors every 3 weeks and have had 3 ultrasounds already to make sure all is fine :) we find out the sex on valentines day :happydance:


----------



## MissMaternal

blondee said:


> Congrats MissM!! Yes, one day at a time is the only way to go. How are you feeling?
> 
> Pad - 24 weeks!! Yay! Wonderful milestone.
> 
> So, i got ANOTHER BFN but my period came super quick....which although annoying does mean that i should be fertile just before DH leaves for the UK for 2 weeks! Hurrah!
> 
> So, where do you all stand on how often to DTD over your fertile period?? Every day for like a week? Every other day then every day over the ovulation??
> 
> I hope you are all well and that all you pregnant lovelies are blooming.
> 
> m X

Sorry for your BFN blondee, but it's good news that you will be fertile before your DH goes away! What part of the UK is he coming to? 

With regards to DTD over the fertile period, we don't track OV or anything so it's just a case of making sure we do it at least twice around the time i think i will be OVing. With this pregnancy, we only actually DTD once that whole cycle...and still got pregnant lol! 

Good luck! x


----------



## MissMaternal

maratobe said:


> we do it every second day building up to O time and then when i get positive OPK's we do it for like 3-4 days in a row and then continue every 2nd day. we like to be safe haha
> good luck sweet i know it sucks when AF shows up!
> 
> Pad, wow your pregnancy has gone super fast! :)
> MissM good luck at your appointment :)
> 
> we are plotting along...im visiting the doctors every 3 weeks and have had 3 ultrasounds already to make sure all is fine :) we find out the sex on valentines day :happydance:

Thanks Mara, appointment went fine, just all the paperwork, blood test etc! Just got to wait for my scan date to come through now! 

I'm glad that you are being monitored closely, i'm sooo jealous of all your ultrasounds though!! Wow valentines day will be extra special for you and OH this year! Make sure you let us know! xx


----------



## maratobe

paperwork sucks with the first appointment, i saw a midwife and OB and i was there over an hour! but it has to be done! yeah loads of ultrasounds and monitoring my blood sugars since im on insulin and my blood pressure. but so far so good! it will be a great valentines day, it will be our 6th valentines day together as well :) i will let you all know what we are having :)


----------



## blondee

Oooh Mara - how exciting?! I'm so glad you're getting lots of TLC, it doesn't hurt to be cautious.

Thank you all for your tips on baby making. It's sooo daft of me - we've never had trouble getting pregnant before (the very sweet consultant pointed out that i have been pretty much pregnant or recovering from a pregnancy for 4 years!). I think i am putting too much pressure on this time round. I guess it's starting to feel like the last chance salloon.

I have no OPKs left and have checked most of the local pharmacies (luckily they are chains and they looked at other stores stock) and there are no more test sticks to be had on this island!! Grrrr. Have one more tiny pharmacy to check but i do not hold any hopes for them. I've not used them to get pregnant before so i guess i should just forget them and go at it like rabbits (to paraphrase Mara!!!).


Hubby will be in the south of England - London and near Gatwick.

Take care, ladies.

Mich x


----------



## Ruskiegirl

It has been a really long time since I poked my head around in here ! I need your guys help with these tests lol 
https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...rd-test-result-need-eyes-thoughts-please.html


----------



## Tulip

Let's have a look then hon xx


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Here so you dont have to go to the thread 
https://i62.photobucket.com/albums/h91/Bmxfreestylegirl/test/SAM_0271_zpseb9e5081.jpg
https://i62.photobucket.com/albums/h91/Bmxfreestylegirl/test/SAM_0270_zpsbcce9a75.jpg
https://i62.photobucket.com/albums/h91/Bmxfreestylegirl/test/SAM_0266_zps9dffb5d4.jpg


----------



## VGibs

Thats a BFP....that is without a doubt a BFP!


----------



## Sparkly

Looks like a :bfp: to me ruskiegirl.....


----------



## Ruskiegirl

All other tests so far have been negative but not as sensitive as the new choice. I am gonna pick some more up today and test today and tom morning


----------



## Tulip

Sorry honey the link wasn't showing up in mobile view, nor were the pics! Am on the lappy now - congratulations and sticky sticky vibes xxx


----------



## Megg33k

Looks BFP to me! :D


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Thanks ladies ! Took another a few hours ago but negative and not pee held for more then 2 hours hehe . I am going to take another first thing in the morning since it should double by then I will let you all know the results . We weren't even really trying so I was shocked since I never had a line like this on the dollar store tests hehe


----------



## maratobe

i can see it too hun!! good luck xx


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Well looks like it wasn't meant to be , AF is on her way =(


----------



## maratobe

oh no :( sorry hun!


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Thanks mara ! Im gonna start trying again this is gonna be my first cycle actually trying in a long time :happydance: I am excited to start this over again really


----------



## MrsMM24

*RUSKIE* so sorry to hear that... GL starting to TTC again!:dust:


----------



## maratobe

wishing you all the best for this next cycle sweety!!


----------



## bluesky

Good luck Ruskiegirl.


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Just an update for you ladies its a double ovulation month for me so I need lots of prayers :happydance: I already ovulated from the left side and got another positive opk today with ovulation pains on the right side so I am hoping this will be a super lucky month :wacko:


----------



## MissMaternal

Will keep my fingers crossed for you Ruskie! Sending you lots of luck!! xx

Eeek Mara congrats on Team Pink again!! xx


----------



## Sparkly

Good Luck Ruskie.

I had my gender scan and I am team DOUBLE PINK :yipee:


----------



## Loren

Big massive congratulations sparkly!!!!! Xxx 
Big massive congratulations to maratobe on team pink baby number 2!!!! Xxx
I haven't been on here for a while a d into this thread and I can honestly say i am so overjoyed too see a lot of ladies who wer trying wen I was last here pregnant I'm over the moon for u all!! And too the ladies with loss's or no BFP yet I'm so sorry and gallons and gallons of baby dust sent your way xxxxxx


----------



## bluesky

Congrats!!


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Grats on double pinks sparkly how fun !


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Nothing new really for me just some minor cramping and negative tests so far . Today I am 8 dpo from my first egg release and 6 from the second one


----------



## Tulip

Everything crossed for you Ruskie xx


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Well i got a faint positive this morning ladies ! I woke up with extreme nausea and decided to test. I called my doc to see about some betas and some progesterone :happydance: The test looks almost identical to last months test but this time its showing up at 10dpo :happydance: I will let you guys know what the beta says and i will take a frer tommorow

https://i62.photobucket.com/albums/h91/Bmxfreestylegirl/test/SAM_0279_zpse08276fc.jpg
https://i62.photobucket.com/albums/h91/Bmxfreestylegirl/test/SAM_0278_zpsddadad9c.jpg


----------



## VGibs

THATS NOT FAINT!!!!!!!!!! Thats a blaring +!!!!


----------



## Tulip

That second line needs a klaxon, or at least a flashing neon sign! 

:bfp: :bfp: :bfp:

STICK little one, STICK! xxx


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Thanks ladies ! Still waiting on word form the doc . I picked up a pack of frers and some digis :thumbup: , Will be taking the frer with fmu tommorow


----------



## roonsma

Good luck Ruskie! x


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Finally heard back from the doc , They want me on progesterone twice a day then a ultrasound at 6 or 7 weeks


----------



## Tulip

:happydance:


----------



## MrsMM24

FXD!!! It looks like, and I hope this is your Forever BFP/Baby *RUSKIE*!!! :dust::dust:


----------



## Ruskiegirl

oops double post for some reason


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Going in for a betas in a bit ! Having some cramping but not blood , still extremely nauseated and also noticed today my bb's are sagging when they usually don't :haha:


----------



## bluesky

:yipee: great news!


----------



## VGibs

Where's those frers and digis????


----------



## Ruskiegirl

I did not get alot of sleep so I did not test today . I have some tests I plan on taking tomorrow morning. I won't know my beta results until Monday going to be a very long weekend!


----------



## Ruskiegirl

No line at all today looks like its not going to stick . If my doctor isn't willing to do more then put me on progesterone when I get a positive test then I think its time to find a new doc that can get to the root of the problem in a different way cause this way is not working!


----------



## Ruskiegirl

So it has begun new cycle and loss number 8 in the last 2 years . I will make an appointment tomorrow with my doctor for my normal check up too figure out some other options!


----------



## Tulip

Oh sweetheart I'm so sorry :( You defo need someone who can come up with a proper plan of action xxx


----------



## bluesky

:hugs: Hope you get on ok with the Doctor.


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Thanks ladies ! I have a appointment on April 8th . I am kinda of excited to to be moving forward and not backward again


----------



## MrsMM24

*RUSKIE* so sorry Hun!:hugs: But I am happy to hear that you have an appointment set up and hope you get a great new plan!:dust:


----------



## Ruskiegirl

So my opks suck but i got full ferning on my saliva test , Lots of bding lately and more to come hehe


----------



## VGibs

Bow chicka wow wow


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Yay positive opk this morning with SMU


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Back from the docs ! Everything looks good except I might have a cyst on my right ovary . He is doing a panel of bloods on Cycle day 22 . If all those look good we move on to clomid next cycle :happydance:


----------



## maratobe

i have everything crossed for you sweety :)


----------



## bluesky

lots of luck Ruskie


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Well all my bloodwork came back good , I have to schedual an HSG if I do not fall pregnant this cycle . I am not sure whats going on with my body right now but I have a few symptoms I have never had before hopefully its a good sign :thumbup:


----------



## MrsMM24

*RUSKIE* GL, FXD!!! Hope you see a BFP!:dust:


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Hmm what do you ladies think of my chart ? My temp rose back up again today but I was so sure AF was on her way with the cramps I have been having since yesterday and cm and cervix position are where they usually are a few days before AF comes . I never have cramps like this tho more then 1 day before she is here so my body is being weird this cycle


----------



## Ruskiegirl

HERE we go I think this might be it ladies !!! I am only 9 dpo :cloud9::cloud9: Taking a frer in the morning to confirm 
https://i62.photobucket.com/albums/h91/Bmxfreestylegirl/SAM_0463_zps9da9f7ad.jpg
https://i62.photobucket.com/albums/h91/Bmxfreestylegirl/SAM_0464_zpsea472f43.jpg


----------



## roonsma

Looking good ruskie:thumbup:


----------



## bluesky

:happydance:


----------



## MissMaternal

That looks promising ruskie! Best of luck! Xx


----------



## Tulip

STICK, little Ruskie! Xxx


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Well nothing else so far from me it was a faulty test i think , My temp shot up this morning hoping it stays up i will be testing with a wondfo in the morning and a frer over the weekend if AF doesn't show up


----------



## joey300187

Those test are v clear. Any news hun?? Xxx


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Had some spotting last night that I though was :witch: coming but no show this morning and no blood in sight . My temps rose so now I am really confused just another :bfn: this morning ,I also stopped my progesterone yesterday so my temps should have fallen more this morning now its a waiting game to see what happens


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Well :witch: showed up today but this cycle I am excited for a chance at a Vday baby !!


----------

